# CDeger und phatlizard machen Euch FERTIG!!!



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

Inspiriert durch den Fat Chance Thread über das neuste Leserrad in der "bike" hat cdeger heute den Vorschlag aufgebracht einen Thread aufzumachen, in dem wir "gelungene" Custom-Aufbauten kritisieren wollen ...  
Wir haben nämlich festgestellt, das hier ein paar Cry-Babies sind, die einfach zu sensible auf Forum-Antworten reagieren ... daher zur Abhärtung jetzt:

*"The first Annual Custom Bike Bashfest"*

Also knallt Eure bikes hier rein und wer den ätzensten Kommentar abgibt - ohne BELEIDIGEND zu sein - oder das geilste oder ätzenste bike der Weltgeschichte vorzeigen kann (nur das EIGENE versteht sich), bekommt von mir:

1 YETI T-Shirt von 1993 im Greatful Dead Stil ... BATIK!!!! 
XL versteht sich und ungetragen! Weil ich bin XXL!
Das ist so Retro und so cool und so geil ... da müsst ihr ran...!

Eine Bedingung ist allerdings daran geknüpft:
ich will mindestens 30 verschiedene bikes hier sehen und minimum 1000 hits bis zum Ende des threads... sonst wird er als nicht erfolgreich abgeblasen!
Ihr könnt auch Eure eigenen Bikes runtermachen ... das gibt extra Punkt für Masochismus ...!

Hey nicht jammern ich habe das Shirt - ich mach die Regeln!

Jury besteht aus CDeger und mir! Bestechungsversuche sind absolut zwecklos - es sei denn einer hat ne heisse Schwester, die auf übergewichtige Kahlköpfe steht ...

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle MTBs, die je gebaut wurden ... ! 26" ... nicht das mir hier Jemand einen 29"er reinhaut - der hat gleich verloren!

Und immer schön lieb bleiben - und nichts persönlich nehmen, hier geht es schliesslich nicht um Euer Leben, sondern um UNSEREN Spass... !
Die Postings von Herrn Deger und Herrn Lizard sind natürlich ausser Konkurrenz!

Also auf gehts packt sie aus die Fotos, PINKne Sattelüberzieher, neon-gelbe Bremshülsen, neon-grüne Splatterlackierungen ... bis sich der Magen dreht!
GIVE IT TO ME BABY!!!

phaty!


----------



## BreezerUwe (17. Juni 2002)

doch vor lauter Sonnenstich finde ich meine Verirrungen nicht. Mal sehen was noch kommt, bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (17. Juni 2002)

ok, nicht so alt aber Custom


----------



## Staabi (17. Juni 2002)

Na dann stelle ich mich mal als Foren-Moderator der harten Kritik:













Und?  

Viele Grüße,

Staabi


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *ok, nicht so alt aber Custom *



Du geiles Tier.... ich lach micht tot!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Na dann stelle ich mich mal als Foren-Moderator der harten Kritik:
> 
> Und?
> ...



Das Ding ist doch einfach nur schön!!! 
Okay ich hasse den A-Tac-Aufkleber ... und den Vorbau sowieso, weil der bei mir immer geknackt hat ... aber ich bin ja auch ein schwerer Junge... ansonsten ist es ein schwarzes YETI und Da kann man ja fast nichts falsch machen, ausser man haut Teile in PURPLE dran ... da müsste es doch noch eine Menge Sünden geben!!!???


----------



## ibislover (17. Juni 2002)

@andy1

so kann man ohne kneifzange laufräder ausspeichen!  
ansonsten wirklich HÄßLICH!!!


----------



## SebR (17. Juni 2002)

@ phat:

...wo Du gerade purple gesagt hast - da war doch was! 

Gewinnen werde ich zwar nicht (ist auch gar nicht meins, wär's aber fast geworden), aber trotzdem...

Eigentlich ein recht schönes Rad, wenn man mal von den Maguras (obwohl ganz nett abgebeizt) und eben den Teilen in purple absieht (ach so, den Riß/ Bruch am Unterrohr natürlich nicht zu vergessen!)

Das ist es:


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SebR _
> *@ phat:
> 
> ...wo Du gerade purple gesagt hast - da war doch was!
> ...



jetzt noch 'ne gelbe Gabel rein und das Ding wäre weit vorne ...!

Danke für die Teilnahme trotzdem!

phaty!


----------



## Brice (17. Juni 2002)

Ist zwar nicht classic, dafür aber Stahl: das Bike meiner Tochter

Besonders gelungen ist der Ersatz für das Einkaufskörbchen 

Nicht leicht, weder gewichtsmäßig noch einfach zu finden, waren die 160er Kurbeln (von Specialized). 

Brice


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Brice _
> *Ist zwar nicht classic, dafür aber Stahl: das Bike meiner Tochter
> 
> Besonders gelungen ist der Ersatz für das Einkaufskörbchen
> ...



Deine Tochter ist sicherlich "the coolest chick on the block!" ... oder wie hiess die Schwester von Winnetou? Ach ja Uschi!    

3 Daumen für die Lady! 

Übrigens wir sind nicht sooooo streng mit der "Classic"-Einstufung.
Kleiner Tip wer ein Scalpel von Cannondale mit ner Mist-Farbe hat bekommt bei mir MUT-Punkte!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BreezerUwe _
> *doch vor lauter Sonnenstich finde ich meine Verirrungen nicht. Mal sehen was noch kommt, bin gespannt *



... ist der 7. Juli 2002 ... !

phaty!


----------



## ibislover (17. Juni 2002)

aber wenn, würde das shirt mir gehören!    
bekomm ich es trotzdem?  

/phil


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *aber wenn, würde das shirt mir gehören!
> bekomm ich es trotzdem?
> 
> /phil *



Das ist doch das Dienstfahrrad von Renate Kühnast! Damit gewinnst Du bei mir keinen Blumentopf! Und wo ist die purple Hubba-Bubba-Nabe ... ???

Immerhin ist der Bock zu 80% biologisch abbaubar!

phaty!


----------



## olli (17. Juni 2002)

Nehmt das!
O.K. war schon ein paar Mal zu sehen, aber passt gut hier rein.
Laiti Monobike, ca. 1990, Suntour XCD und Sachs Trommelbremsen!


----------



## lebaron (17. Juni 2002)

@olli

ja das teil is schon sehr porno also bisher erhälts du meine daumen


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *Nehm das!
> O.K. war schon ein paar Mal zu sehen, aber passt gut hier rein.
> Laiti Monobike, ca. 1990, Suntour XCD und Sachs Trommelbremsen!
> ...



Der Link funktiniert nicht und wenn es nicht Deins ist gibt es auch keine Kekse... ahhh Laiti ... die kamen aus Saarbrücken (Vertrieb) ich erinnere mich dunkel! würg ...

Lad das Bild doch mal hier hoch ... nicht so faul sein!

Ausser Stabi und dem Kinderbike waren hier noch keine bikes von Euch drauf! Feige??
Kommt schon Mädels ... raus damit!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (17. Juni 2002)

Na gut, hier isses.
Natuerlich ist das Teil meines. Hab ja schon oft verzweifelt versucht, es zu verkaufen.


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *Na gut, hier isses.
> Natuerlich ist das Teil meines. Hab ja schon oft verzweifelt versucht, es zu verkaufen.  *



... gehst Du hiermit in Führung! Das Ding hat nun wirklich alles, was man für einen guten Würgreiz braucht ... Farbe, Technik, Ausstrahlung!

Gott iss mir schlecht!

phaty!


----------



## CarstenB (17. Juni 2002)

das Rad meiner aeltesten Tochter  , da gibts doch nun wirklich nichts zu meckern, oder?!? Immerhin ist ja die Gabel auch aus Stahl... ich brauch noch kurze Kurbeln dafuer und einen kurzen Vorbau...
das Rad der juengsten poste ich morgen mal, das ist naemlich ein supercooler Klein Prototyp!!

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von CarstenB _
> *das Rad meiner aeltesten Tochter  , da gibts doch nun wirklich nichts zu meckern, oder?!? Immerhin ist ja die Gabel auch aus Stahl... ich brauch noch kurze Kurbeln dafuer und einen kurzen Vorbau...
> das Rad der juengsten poste ich morgen mal, das ist naemlich ein supercooler Klein Prototyp!!
> 
> Gruss, Carsten *



schon klasse das ... aber im Sinne des Thread funktioniert das überhaupt nicht, weil ich mach doch keinen Klein-Kinder fertig!!! Ausserdem ist das so cool... dafür müssten wir eine eigene "Cool-Kids-Wertung" einführen!

   

3 Daumen auch für die Klein-Lady!

phaty!

P.S.: für die Kids-Wertung gibt es ein McDonalds Happy-Meal!
hat ja keiner verlangt, es sollte gesund sein!!

P.P.S.: hat denn keiner ein HERCULES Bike ... schwarz/neon-grün!


----------



## olli (17. Juni 2002)

So, noch 2 meiner Bikes. Sonst kommen wir ja nie auf 30.
Die beiden finde ich im Gegensatz zum Laiti geil. Aber da gibt es sicher auch andere Meinungen.

1. Scott Pro Evolution


----------



## olli (17. Juni 2002)

2. Bridgestone MB2, ca. 1988.


----------



## whoa (17. Juni 2002)

...aber zumindest passt die Komponentenzusammenstellung!
Und da sich ja sonst kaum einer traut, werde ich jetzt einfach einmal die Leichen aus meinem Keller hervorholen! 






Speziell die "Evolutionsstufen" bis ein Bike mal wirklich richtig fertig is können sehr grausam sein!  
Dies zeigt mein Warrior in der allerersten Version, in der sogenannten "hauptsache die Kiste rollt" Version... 

Kritikpunkte meinerseits... (abgesehen von der schicken Lackierung)
- 89er Rahmen aber 2000er Plattformpedalen *würg*
- "behindertes Singelspeed" 
- goldenfarbene XC-Pro-Hebel
- rote Ventilkappen und Schnellspanner
- schwarze F519 hinten *Pfui_Spinne*
- "fesches" Rücklicht
- usw. usw.

Weitere Verbrechen meinerseits werde ich dann auch noch am Beispiel meines Blizzards vorstellen, da gab's auch einiges Menschenunwürdiges.


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...aber zumindest passt die Komponentenzusammenstellung!
> Und da sich ja sonst kaum einer traut, werde ich jetzt einfach einmal die Leichen aus meinem Keller hervorholen!
> 
> ...



Das ALLERSCHLIMMSTE auf diesem Bild ist der 1.FCK-Aufkleber!!!
Da liegt kein Segen darauf ... gibt 'nen extra Punkt für miesen Fussball-Geschmack!

Eiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisen Uniiiiiiiiiion .... !!

phaty!

P.S.: Ist das Tatsächlich eine Batterierückleuchte an der Sattelstütze ... uiiii ätzend!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *So, noch 2 meiner Bikes. Sonst kommen wir ja nie auf 30.
> Die beiden finde ich im Gegensatz zum Laiti geil. Aber da gibt es sicher auch andere Meinungen.
> 
> 1. Scott Pro Evolution *



Tut mir Leid für den Scott-Hobel gibt es keine Ätz-Punkte ... der ist doch eigentlich recht hübsch ... 

Mit einem SCHÖNEN Custom-Aufbau hat sich noch keiner online getraut ... liest doch nochmal die "Teilnahmebedingungen" ... Wie wäre es mit einem edlen Merlin ...
Aber jetzt bitte nicht die ganze Manitou-Galerie nochmal posten! die Hobel kennen wir jetzt ja wohl zu genüge... NicolaiDH wird ja noch was anderes zum zeigen haben ... !?


----------



## Joerg (17. Juni 2002)

...mein '96-er Sherpa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (17. Juni 2002)

bevor die ersten moppern , sach isch ma:SCHÖN


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Joerg _
> *...mein '96-er Sherpa. *



drei Daumen für die Gesamterscheinung einmal Erbrechen für den Steuersatz alles in allem eine solide 5.9 ... !

phaty!   

P.S.: Keine anderen Kommentare ausser meiner Ätzerei ... habt Ihr Angst???


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *bevor die ersten moppern , sach isch ma:SCHÖN *




Alter YETI-Verräter ... jetzt mal her mit Deinem Hobel!!!


----------



## Joerg (17. Juni 2002)

..warum hast Du denn "Brechreiz" bei einem King-Steuersatz ?? Weil es kein alter ohne Logo ist?


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Joerg _
> *..warum hast Du denn "Brechreiz" bei einem King-Steuersatz ?? Weil es kein alter ohne Logo ist?  *



Aber nein ... so verbohrt bin ich doch nicht... aber bei poliert-blau auf gelb/türkis kam es mir schon immer hoch ...
Gruss an die Oma

phaty!


----------



## Joerg (17. Juni 2002)

..bin ich ja dann hoffentlich auch ausnahmsweise ein heisser Anwärter auf das Batik-Shirt, denn das zieht einem farblich gesehen auch die Socken aus    

Ansonsten danke für die Kommentare, reicht ansonsten wohl nicht für den ultimativen Brechreiz..


----------



## whoa (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das ALLERSCHLIMMSTE auf diesem Bild ist der 1.FCK-Aufkleber!!!
> ...


Naja also meine Meinung zum VfB werd ich hier jetzt mal nich äußern... 
Nur soviel zu meinen Sympathien: Eisern Union, dann K-Town und dann etwas entfernter diverse Teams von Pauli bis MSV! Der VfB läuft unter ferner liefen, aber keine Angst sie sind nich letzter... naja aber fast. 

Naja aber mal ehrlich... die geposteten Bikes von Joerg, CarstenB & Co sind ja nun wirklich über jegliche Kritik erhaben! Gesucht is doch richtiges Custom Stückwerk... 
Um den Thread vielleicht noch zu retten werd ich nachher mal noch 'n paar Pics meines Blizzards, sowie von 'nem Bike eines Kumpels raussuchen, damit Ihr endlich alle begreift was man unter zusammengestückelt versteht!


----------



## Kokopelli (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> Alter YETI-Verräter ... jetzt mal her mit Deinem Hobel!!! *



würd ja gerne 
hab aber leider weder digicam noch scanner 
was glaubt ihr,wie ich beim kokopelli-thread gelitten habe


----------



## andy2 (17. Juni 2002)

ich hätte noch mein ultimate in türkis voll 3d violett und wenn ich sage voll dann meine ich voll soll ich mal ein bild suchen? oder gebt ihr so auf aber ich sage nur kokopelli sucks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (17. Juni 2002)

hihi,ich wußte,daß du das nicht unkommentiert lassen konntest 
aber die diskussion hatten wir ja schon zu genüge.und wisst ihr,was ich jetzt mache?ich setze mich auf mein saugiges kokopelli und genieß den feierabend 
bis später!!


----------



## lucy (17. Juni 2002)

have fun...


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Gesucht is doch richtiges Custom Stückwerk...
> Um den Thread vielleicht noch zu retten werd ich nachher mal noch 'n paar Pics meines Blizzards, sowie von 'nem Bike eines Kumpels raussuchen, damit Ihr endlich alle begreift was man unter zusammengestückelt versteht!  *



Ihr Berliner seit doch so richtige Bürokraten ... !!!
Die Regeln des Threads (von mir in Stein gemeiselt!) sind sehr flexible gehalten ... ich hab schon gesagt, hier kann auch ein Cannondale gewinnen ... der hat dann Pech und kriegt ein YETI-T-Shirt... !!! 
Also komm mir nicht mit dem Kleingedruckten ... aber immerhin, mit Deinen Einwürfen sammelst Du schon fleissig Punkte... 
Ich glaube ja immer noch, das Du Deine Tage hast... Du bist einfach so super sensitive in den letzten Tagen ... Du echt Du ...

Gut, daß wir drüber geredet haben

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *have fun... *



CDeger hat Dir gerade 2000 Punkte gutgeschrieben ... sehr sehr edel!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *ich hätte noch mein ultimate in türkis voll 3d violett und wenn ich sage voll dann meine ich voll soll ich mal ein bild suchen? oder gebt ihr so auf aber ich sage nur kokopelli sucks *



oooh ja... das könnte ein Sieger-Bike sein ... aber vorsicht, dann geht es ab hier... Kommentare-mässig!!!


----------



## lebaron (17. Juni 2002)

also

ich bleibe immernoch dabei dat dat laiti von olli the most porno one ist und war

wobei zugegeben dat mit dem kingsteuersatz im yeti (also mit diesem blau-poliert-ding) auch recht naja *brech* ist

ansonsten is dat bisher allet noch zu stimmig find ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (17. Juni 2002)

@andy

ja ja *sehenwill*

lass uns alle ma richtig ... naja auswerfen halt


----------



## nutallabrot (17. Juni 2002)

Jaaa, ich mach mit beim Bash-Contest und werfe mein rosa/lila-farbenes Topline (mit grüner Schrift)  in den Ring!


----------



## whoa (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *have fun... *


Sach ma hab ich's mit den Augen, oder hat das Bonty 'ne "Kühlerfigur"?!
Bitte um Aufklärung... was prangt denn da an der Gabel??  
Sieht für mich irgendwie aus wie 'ne Tüte mit Flügeln...


----------



## lebaron (17. Juni 2002)

ok ok ich nehm alles zurück die krone dwer hässlichkeiten geht an nutellabrot

dat ding is echt pervers!!!!!!!!!


los phat erbarm dich der brauch dat yeti shirt!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> würd ja gerne
> ...



Muss ich mich denn um ALLES kümmern????

1. Einweg-Kamera kaufen
2. Bild machen
3. Fotogeschäft aufsuchen
4. Entwickeln lassen
5. Fragen ob die "einscanne"
6. Macht auch jeder Copy-Shop
7. Freuen!
8. Posten

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nutallabrot _
> *Jaaa, ich mach mit beim Bash-Contest und werfe mein rosa/lila-farbenes Topline (mit grüner Schrift)  in den Ring!  *




nutallabrot setzt einen gemeinen Body-Check an und geht durch ein übles Foul mit 1:0 in Führung ... 

da fehlen selbst mir die Worte...!

phaty!


----------



## Jeroen (17. Juni 2002)

Generation '96 (ausser Gripshift und jetzt noch XT nabe, komplett M900)








Nichts Klassic... aber Stahl.... vielleicht reicht es für das 'Retro-look' klasse ??  ; Das Team SL (model 2000)


----------



## Jeroen (17. Juni 2002)

Dieser hier... had genug 'Bashing' gehabt...


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *Dieser hier... had genug 'Bashing' gehabt...
> 
> *



... autsch das sieht böse aus ... ! 

Dafür sind die DeKerfs natürlich echte Schönheiten ... die Farbe von dem zweiten Bike? Dog-Shit-Brown??

sehr lecker!

phaty!


----------



## Jeroen (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ... autsch das sieht böse aus ... !
> ...



Dog-Shit-Brown???   Nein nein... Chris hat es 'Copper' genannt. Und es ist ein sehr hubsche farben, aber die lasst sich nicht so einfach im Bild sehen. Wenn die Sonne drauf ist (und das ist hier öfters im Holland!) ist es sehr sehr schön.... also... in meine meinung...   

Hier ein detail Bild.. vielleicht das es besser zu sehen ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> * (und das ist hier öfters im Holland!)  *




NEIN ... da hätte ich doch fast übersehen, wo Du herkommst... das ist ja noch besser, als über bikes herzuziehen!!!!

Ach aber ich will jetzt keine Vorurteile bedienen ... Du hast klasse Bikes, da sei Dir Deine Herkunft verziehen ....

Es gibt nur ein Ruuuuuuuuuuuudiiiiii Vööööööööller...

phaty!

P.S.: mir ist Fussball echt egal! 

P.P.S.: @whoa: Ich bin Rugby-Fan aber als Saarländer muss man den FCK hassen!


----------



## Jan (17. Juni 2002)

Jetzt kommt ein ordentliches Foul der ersten Kategorie.....
Eigentlich müßte es sofort rot und somit das Shirt geben.

Wenn jetzt noch wer fragen hat werde ich ihm meiné schwerhörige Nachbarin auf den Hals schicken!!! Und sie ist Haarig!!! ( Mehr Bartwuchs als meinereiner).....

Soll ich schon mal meine Adresse durchgeben? Vielleicht ertsmal das Bild wa?
@ Fatty oder besser Phatty:Hätte gern Gr. S oder M oder SM HÄHÖHA!
Ansonsten einmal in den trockner bitte..... Achja, und das lila ist ja fast so schräeecklich!! wie`n fat in grellow.... So genug der Fouls....


----------



## odelay (17. Juni 2002)

Stellt doch nicht nur solche Schönheiten hier rein, sondern was wirklich diskussionswürdiges.
Deshalb hier mein Plasterahmensinglespeed:

In der Trash-Wertung beanspruche ich für Folgendes Punkte:
Der Rahmen ansich + ist aus Taiwan + ******** verarbeitet+ daher schon 2mal unreparierbar zerstört( jeweils Neuen bekommen) + vollkommen hässliche Verbindung zwischen Alumuffen des Hauptrahmens und Carbonrohren des Hinterbaus + Ausfallenden genauso, Aussenmuffen, fließende Übergänge- nur nicht! + ganz am Anfang(1993) wurde der als BIRIA verkauft+und überhaupt Singlespeed und Carbon- igitt!+ und dann auch noch mit Federgabel-Bäh!
als nächstes die Gabel:
95er Judy XC mit 5cm Federweg und WINGS- Federkit: erzählt mir nichts von Klassik- die Forke ist SCHLECHT-
als Gabel gut: hält ja das Rad; aber als Federgabel: nee
außerdem hat sie nen 1" Schaft: ist also mit Steuerrohradaptern in den 1 1/8" Rahmen gewürgt
next: die Anbauteile
Komplett verkratzte Kalloy-Sattelstütze; aber bekommt erstmal was in 30.2
+ VETTA Sattel: die schlimmsten Testicle-Preller ever
+ der Humpert-Lenker verdient eigentlich keine Erwähnung (erst wenn er bricht)
+ LX V-Brakes rechtfertigen sich auch nur durch ihre Funktionalität
Andererseits muss ich auch noch Punkte in der Style-Wertung bekommen:
klassische XTR-Naben
+ verschiedenfarbige Nabenputzringe (die doch glatt die XTR-Logos weggekratzt haben (tut das weh? ihr Klassik-Freaks!))
+ Favorit-Schaltwer als Kettenspanner (ich pfeif auf PAUL's Melvin)
+ es ist ein SINGLESPEED!!!
+ DUCk Tape Rammschutz am Oberrohr (wegen Bremshebelchen und Carbon und reinhauen und so)

OK das reicht jetzt mit Selbstgeißelung und Selbstbeweihräucherung

ich liebe das Teil trotzdem
odelay


----------



## nutallabrot (17. Juni 2002)

also der schöne Mavic-Steuersatz an dem Kuwahara ist echt eine Schande!!!!!!!!!!!!! Genauso wie die Daumis!!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

@Jan

ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man so viel Zeug an ein Rad bauen kann, vor allen Dingen, erkenne ich die Hälfte nicht!
Schöne Nabe!!! Die Rahmenfarbe ist aber zu neutral um sofort zu siegen!

Wenn Du nochmal Fatty zu mir sagst, dann gibt es ne Nase in der lila Farbe umsonst - das dürfen nur Frauen, die mit mir im Bett waren ... iiiiiiiiiiiiigitt... DAS ist mal 'ne ekelhafte Vorstellung ...

@odelay

endlich ein SingleSpeeder ... alter Schleimer! Da geht natürlich mein Herz auf!
Sehr hübsch... besonders der Einsatz von Duck-Tape zeugt von unbegrenzter Männlichkeit! Luschen benutzen TopPeak Werkzeug-Sets - richtige Kerle haben Duck-Tape! 
ABER für die Erwähnung des Namens BIRIA gibt es von mir eine Punktabzug!
Das ging mir dann doch unter die Gürtellinie!!

phaty!


----------



## odelay (17. Juni 2002)

ist leider nicht meins, aber stellt Euch mal das Gefühl auf einer schnellen Serpentinenstraße vor!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *ist leider nicht meins, aber stellt Euch mal das Gefühl auf einer schnellen Serpentinenstraße vor!      *



... da war dann noch der SlingShot Team Fahrer der bei einem NORBA Rennen 1990 einen TOTALCRASH mit dem Bike fabriziert hat und dem die Schulterblätter durchgebrochen sind ... sowie einige Knochen im Oberarm ...Gips bis unters Kinn ... und dann schaut er uns mit traurigen Augen an und sagt:

"It is really a pain in the ass if you have to go for a shit ... you really learn who your real friends are..."

Das ist Rock'n'Roll ...

phaty!


----------



## nutallabrot (17. Juni 2002)

trotzdem siehts geil aus!! (das Sling Shot, nicht der Gipsverband...)


----------



## odelay (17. Juni 2002)

@phaty 
ich bin klein und gemein; Selbst mir haben die Finger geschmerzt als ich das Biriunwort eingegeben hab. Das Ding wurde auch unter dem Label TOWSEN verkauft und dem aufmerksamen Leser ist vielleicht auch das Stützenmass 30.2 nicht entgangen. ich sag nur Cadex. Die Rohre kommen eh alle aus der selben Bude.
Zur Entschädigung hier noch ein SteelSinglespeedCriuserDirtPoserrad mit Wohlfühlsattel:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




andererseits
es ist nicht das Rad allein. Erst wenn Maschine und Mensch in perfekter Harmonie verschmelzen eröffnet sich der endlose Singletrack ins RadNirvana
Hier ein bereits weit fortgeschrittener:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Husten (17. Juni 2002)

erstmal thumbs up für Phaty für dieses hervorragende Thread-Konzept. 

Mir war sofort klar wer hier gewinnen muß, denn ich habe diese Mißgeburt von Bike schon in Natura sehen müssen. Ein typischer Fall von: ich kann gar nicht genug fressen wie ich kotzen möchte wenn ich dieses Bike sehe. Das Foto hier gibt leider nicht mal im entferntesten wieder, welche ungeheure seelische und körperliche Belastung es ist, sich länger als 2 Minuten in der unmittelbaren Nähe dieser Monstrosität aufzuhalten. Meine Netzhaut ist seitdem chronisch entzündet und wenn ich die Augen ganz fest zukneife sehe ich es immernoch vor mir: 

WHOA´S WARRIOR!!!!!!!

Unter dem Deckmäntelchen des Klassikfetischismusses ist Whoa hier einem Bike verfallen, das eigendlich längst in die ewigen Jagdgründe hätte befördert werden müssen, denn nicht nur ist das Ding ein optischer  Mordversuch, nicht nur ist es bleischwer (ich weiß Whoa, ein Grund mehr für deine perverse Zuneigung), nein, der Rahmen ist auch eine echte Fehlkonstruktion mit diversen Sollbruchstellen.

In dem Sinne und wenn hier alles mit rechten Dingen zugehen soll, gebührt das Siegershirt Whoa.

bis denn


(Whoa:    )


----------



## Husten (17. Juni 2002)

ok, ok,  ok, Odelay unsere Beiträge haben sich überschnitten. Wenn Du die Schwulette auf dem rosa Bike bist, gebührt der Preis dir und nicht Whoa.


bis denn


----------



## odelay (17. Juni 2002)

Falls Ihr wegen dem großen, bösen SingleSpeeder nicht ruhig schlafen könnt, kommt jetzt noch was rein bikespezifisches zum unruhig schlafen. Bildquali leider mies aber für Euch reichts.  Auf jeden Fall gelungene Kombination von Trikot und Lenkerband. Nur mit dem Rad kann was nicht stimmen. Oberrohr ist waagerecht und sie hat soviel Abstand dazu, bei ihren 1,55m? 
20" Räder oder was? Trotzdem, klarer Fall von Rahmenhöhe passt nicht. Da ist wohl jemand beim Ausmessen der Schrittlänge nervös geworden?


----------



## odelay (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Husten _
> *ok, ok,  ok, Odelay unsere Beiträge haben sich überschnitten. Wenn Du die Schwulette auf dem rosa Bike bist, gebührt der Preis dir und nicht Whoa.
> 
> Vorerst arbeite ich noch daran diesen Zustand von Perfektion zu erreichen
> Mehr Bier!  *


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Falls Ihr wegen dem großen, bösen SingleSpeeder nicht ruhig schlafen könnt, kommt jetzt noch was rein bikespezifisches zum unruhig schlafen. Bildquali leider mies aber für Euch reichts.  Auf jeden Fall gelungene Kombination von Trikot und Lenkerband. Nur mit dem Rad kann was nicht stimmen. Oberrohr ist waagerecht und sie hat soviel Abstand dazu, bei ihren 1,55m?
> 20" Räder oder was? Trotzdem, klarer Fall von Rahmenhöhe passt nicht. Da ist wohl jemand beim Ausmessen der Schrittlänge nervös geworden?   *



Geilies ääähm Kylees Sattel ...


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

tja ich weiss ja wer in Führung liegt ... aber nur nochmal zur Information, es geht ja um den Gesamteindruck ... als auch solch wundervoll Gemeine Kommentare wie Deiner - Schwulette war klasse! - gehen in die Bewertung ein ... also kleiner Tip wer schon mal hier war ruhig wieder kommen und die Nachfolger TRASHEN!!!!

Wer ist denn nun die Tante? Odelay? Lecker...

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (18. Juni 2002)

kleine australische frau aus nachabrn


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *kleine australische frau aus nachabrn *



Ich fragte nach der Tunte die den Wheelie hinlegt... das Geilomat-Girl kenne ich! Ich steh aber mehr auf Shakira ... wegen dem Becken-Kreisel natürlich!

Unerreichbare Göttinen ...!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (18. Juni 2002)

ich stell mir grade unseren phaty auf der 1,55m geilie vor  
nee,nee, du brauchst wirklich besser eine frau mit ausladendem becken


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ich stell mir grade unseren phaty auf der 1,55m geilie vor
> nee,nee, du brauchst wirklich besser eine frau mit ausladendem becken
> *



Tja wer sonst keinen Spass im Leben hat, der muss sich halt mich beim Poppen vorstellen ...! Du armer Kerl ... ! 
Da müssen wir aber dran arbeiten! gelle?

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (18. Juni 2002)

na ja,bei der hitze ist alles andere eh zu anstrengend 
warum wird poppen eigentlich nicht zensiert?POPPEN!!!und wo bleiben die wirklich häßlichen hobel?und wo ist eigentlich meine sonnencreme?und warum ist jenny wieder mit diddy(peinlicher name)zusammen?
fragen über fragen!
zeit für ein weizen


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *und warum ist jenny wieder mit diddy(peinlicher name)zusammen?
> fragen über fragen!
> zeit für ein weizen *



PuffDiddle ... Diddledipuff ... Mr.Diddy ...
Der finale Beweis, für die Nichtexistenz von Gott oder der Theorie, das Geld Sexy macht ... oder ist der wirklich so klasse? ...
Schau Dir mal den Beschläfer von Shakira an ... ein TANGO-Tänzer... also BITTE!!!!

phaty!
Sex-God in South-America (es sind die Augen!)

P.S.: WO BLEIBEN DIE BIKES!!!!
Da fehlen doch noch ein paar Forums-Helden!!!


----------



## whoa (18. Juni 2002)

richtig bösartig ausholen... 







@ nutellabrot
Ich wußt ja schon immer, daß die Leute bei eBay für jeden scheiß bieten, aber daß Du sowas ersteigerst hätt ich ja nun nich gedacht!  Tz tz tz... 







@ Andy1
Perfekt eingestellte Kettenlinie hat das Teil, welches Du Dir wahrscheinlich hast als P-21 andrehen lassen... 







@ Jan
Warum biste so feige und zeigst nicht ein Bild auf dem man Dein Kuwahara in ganzer Pracht "bewundern" kann? 
Ich hätte gern ein Foto, auf welchem man das ganze Bike sieht und dich natürlich in voller Kluft versteht sich, also inklusive dem Motorrad-Vollvisierhelm mit den schönen bunten Aufklebern, den Du immer trägst, wenn Du mit dem Bike fährst.
Da das Bild ja leider nicht vollständig ist muß ich einfach mal spekulieren, was da alles nich auf's Bild gepaßt hat...
- rechts am Lenker prangt definitiv ein Rückspiegel
- hinten muß wohl ein riesiger Gepäckträger montiert sein, an welchem links und rechts diesen "tollen" abschließbaren Hartplastikkoffer aus dem Motorradzubehör hängen
- weiterhin ist auch der Abstandhalter nicht sichtbar, ihr wißt schon diese ausklappbare Kunststoffkelle mit Katzenauge, welche ebenfalls am Gepäckträger hängt
- und zu guter letzt ist auch das kleine Fähnchen nich zu erkennen, welches an Ende der etwa 2m langen antennenmäßigen Stange hängt



So damit ich dann auch nochmal gemein zu meinen Teilen sein kann muß ich jetzt nochmal schnell den Scanner anwerfen!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

auuuuuuuuutsch!!!

Mitten in die Weichteil...!!! 

Weiter so!  

phaty!

P.S.: Ich kann es garnicht erwarten, bis der Scanner angelaufen ist!
P.P.S.: Japan ist draussen ...  
P.P.P.S.: Ich nehme mal an, die Türken haben den Ku-Damm besetzt!!!???
P.P.P.P.S: Saarland meldet: 33,9°C


----------



## lucy (18. Juni 2002)

da gibt's doch sicher was zu meckern...


----------



## whoa (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *da gibt's doch sicher was zu meckern... *


Natürlich gibt's da was zu meckern!
Es ist nicht meins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *da gibt's doch sicher was zu meckern... *



Also ich hätte da so meine Scheu, ein FAT 10th Anv. zu kritisieren ... andererseits... was hast Du Dir denn bei dem Vorbau gedacht? Sieht so aus, als wärst Du Rückenkrank wie ich ... !!!
Ansonsten einfach nur schön ... das zählt ja aber auch!!! 

phaty!


----------



## lucy (18. Juni 2002)

... ist so hoch oben, weil sonst das einkaufskörbchen das vorderrad bremst und ich immer so doll auf die schnauze falle.


----------



## whoa (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *...
> P.P.P.S.: Ich nehme mal an, die Türken haben den Ku-Damm besetzt!!!???
> P.P.P.P.S: Saarland meldet: 33,9°C *


Nehma mal stark an, daß auf'm KuDamm Ausnahmezustand herrscht! Kann von meiner Terrasse höchstens den Fernsehturm sehen... 
Also auf meiner Terrasse sind 48°C allerdings in der Sonne...


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *... ist so hoch oben, weil sonst das einkaufskörbchen das vorderrad bremst und ich immer so doll auf die schnauze falle. *



Du Armer Schatz... musst auch immer Dein Benjamin-Blümchen-Knieschoner-Set tragen ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## meinereiner (18. Juni 2002)

die sonne sticht, die wahrnehmung ist getruebt.......
aber: alles bleibt *bunt* 
das leben kann so schoen sein.......*haesslich schoen*


----------



## Kokopelli (18. Juni 2002)

waaahhhh!!ich setz meine tabletten ab.und aus der sonne muß ich auch raus.
schwester........können sie mir einen blasen..................oder nierentee bringen!!!!!!


----------



## lucy (18. Juni 2002)

in dem batikbild seh ich so was hässliches wie ein tune schnellspanner oder ist es die vorbauklemme eines hometrainers?


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

... Du wolltest doch mit dem LSD-Missbrauch aufhören!!!!


----------



## PrimOChris (18. Juni 2002)

Hamburg meldet: *32°* (outdoor)

Klasse thread, die 1000 sollten doch locker zu schaffen sein...

Als altes Eisenherz kenne ich keine Scham, daher hier ein Photo meines most loved bicycle (dafür auch ein besonders mieses).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimOChris (18. Juni 2002)

Hamburg meldet: *19°* (indoor)

Um meine Ehre zu retten, nehmt das!










 vollkommene Entehrung, gleich schreite ich zum Seppuku


----------



## Deleted 3968 (18. Juni 2002)

it´s me Mike D....

Da bin ich mal wieder! Ich werde demnächst wohl sämtliche Mitarbeiter meines Internetproviders verprügeln müssen! Aber dies an anderer Stelle!
Hier geht ja so einiges. Wir schaffen es bis Seite 30, oder?
Hier mein Vorschlag (es kann nichts schlimmeres geben!):

(@Phatty: Check mal die neue "New Order"!!! Dickes Ding!)


----------



## PrimOChris (18. Juni 2002)

OT:

The North Shore Shuttle


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *OT:
> 
> The North Shore Shuttle *



... ist wirklich sehr sehr phat!!!


----------



## Opiumlover (18. Juni 2002)

will euch zum kotzen bringen. Nicht nur weil ich im Profil so ultraphat bin und ohne BH immer über meine Riesendüsen stolpere... Hier auch noch mein Bike:
Würg kotz furz,.....


----------



## meinereiner (18. Juni 2002)

der hintergrund!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

... jetzt noch ein Landshark LSD-Lackierung ... und ich spritz ab! ooooops!


----------



## Staabi (18. Juni 2002)

Corratec? Da mache ich lieber einen Bogen rum  

Grüße,

Staabi,

das Ibis ist aber auch nett...


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

1049 hits in 26 Stunden und nur 700 davon sind von mir! Ich bin stolz auf Euch Jungs!

@Dom: Corratec .... XCRacer-Machine!!! 

@Staabi: zeig doch noch was...!

@Alle: wollt Ihr mal ein Bild vom YETI-T-Shirt sehen ... muss ich aber erst machen! Mit weiblichem Model?? Zwei Trostpreise gibt es auch schon!
Ein YoEddy-Auto-Aufkleber Durchmesser 14 cm und einen Orange-Pin - sehr rar!

phaty!


----------



## andy2 (18. Juni 2002)

grip shift an der dropbar ist schon würglich oberätzend da gabs mal was viel cooleres von wtb damit man den rennhebel am lenker festschrauben konnte


----------



## nutallabrot (18. Juni 2002)

da bin ich doch eben fast erblinded!!!!!!!!!! Wenn man das lila Ibis lange genug anschaut und dann die Augen schließt sieht man es immer noch weil sich die Farbe in die Netzhaut eingebrannt hat!

Das Rad ist ja mal wirklich GEIL hässlich!! So eine Schüssel hätte ich auch gerne!! ECHT, ganz im Ernst!!

Darauf ein Bier in der prallen Sonne      , vielleicht wirkt die Farbe dann noch krasser...


----------



## nutallabrot (18. Juni 2002)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=186388

So jetzt muss ich mit  dem Fehdehandschuh ausholen:

@whoa

Heee, die Schleuder hat immerhin eine komplette DX und ist eine suuuper Stadtschlampe! Da brauche ich gar kein Schloss, das will freiwillig keiner haben, hehehe! Und dass du mir beim Fahren mit deinem Brave auf keinen Fall die Sonnenbrille abnimmst, das könne bleibende Schäden hinterlassen!

KLATSCH!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nutallabrot _
> *http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=186388
> 
> So jetzt muss ich mit  dem Fehdehandschuh ausholen:
> ...



... wenn Du whoa eine verpassen willst, musst Du ihm schon mit dem Baseball-Schläger quer über die Nase brettern ... der ist zu tough für eine Handschuh!

Yo! Phaty!


----------



## nutallabrot (18. Juni 2002)

mein Fehdehandschuh ist aus altem Leder vom zähen sibirischen Steppenbüffeln, die noch nie in den Genuss eines Stalles gekommen sind.....und zudem mit Nieten besetzt, denn zum rosa Bike braucht man eben auch die passenden ledertuntigen Radhandschuhe!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

Bisher habe ich 24 brauchbare Bikes oder Parts gezählt ... da sind aber die Kinder-Bikes schon drin (McDonalds Happy Meal als erster Preis!) also kommt schon, da müssen doch noch ein paar Böcke drin sein!

@Dom ... das Bike von Sven wäre geil oder Dein GT, wenn es denn noch so müde aussieht wie damals!!! 

@nutallabrot ... Du Leder-Luder!

YoPhaty!


----------



## go-dirt (18. Juni 2002)

schön, nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *schön, nicht?  *



ein echter Tritt in den Unterleib .... autsch ...!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (18. Juni 2002)

@Phat Ich habe ein paar coole Bilder von dem GT, aber keinen Scanner zur Hand. Sch...
Das Bike von sven kann ich beschreiben und das T-Shirt einsammel (hab zwar schon eins, aber was soll´s.
Svens Superbike (von mir im zarten alten von 16 getunt):
Rahmen: Torpedo (Kartstadt MTB)
Schaltung: undefiniert aber aus Plastik
Schalthebel: Mavic
Bremsen:  Exage aus Plastik-so zurechtgeschnitten dass sie an Graftons erinnern sollten. + Suntour Pedersen *Schwuppdiwupp*
Sattel: Alter Flite mit abgerissenem Oberteil. Das Gestell wurde von Heißkleber und Kabelbinder gehalten.
and so on....
Damit haben wir dann versucht möglichst schnell Berge runter zu fahren.

Lust for Life..................!!


----------



## nik (18. Juni 2002)

hi,
hier mein eines rad, damit es mal ein bisserl mehr futter gibt.
@phaty: dein rad darf ruhig auch mit in die sammlung aufgenommen werden.


nik, jetzt gleich grillend und biertrinkend


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *hi,
> hier mein eines rad, damit es mal ein bisserl mehr futter gibt.
> @phaty: dein rad darf ruhig auch mit in die sammlung aufgenommen werden.
> *



Etwa Jennes????


----------



## eL (18. Juni 2002)

Hi
also phaty der threat hier is ja wo der oberhammer schonmal über nen channel inclusive bot nachgedacht???bekommst du garantiert  sofort ohneweiteres.
zu den bikes............die sind alle sehr sehr schöööön
warum ich mir solche urteile erlaube wollt ihr wissen??tja ihr habt mein Cd SuperV 600 noch nich gesehen  ein alptraum in schwarz mit silber .und der hammer die neonroten TPA´s an den magurahebelchen  
aber der oberhammer is die schwinge sowas hässliches im elevatet chainstay desing hat die welt nonnich erblickt.vorallem ist die sooo weich das ich mich garnich trau die hintere bremse zu ziehen.leider gibt es davon noch keine bilder!!wobei ich mir sicher bin das bei jedem versuch dieses Alugeschwühr abzulichten,sich die datenintegrität einer jeden digikam in luft auflösen würde und man ca 10 jahre zu tun hätte die fehlermeldungen wegzuklicken<---auch auffen mac 

el


----------



## whoa (18. Juni 2002)

...hier noch ein paar meiner Lieblingsbilder von diversen Pages. =)












Und zu guter letzt...als Beweis für meinen absolut kranken Geschmack, noch ein Ibis in einer echt coolen Lackierung!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Hi
> also phaty der threat hier is ja wo der oberhammer schonmal über nen channel inclusive bot nachgedacht???bekommst du garantiert  sofort ohneweiteres.*



Danke für das Kompliment - aber was ist denn ein Chanel mit einem bot???
ICH WERDE ALT! 

Das CD will ich aber in jedem Fall sehen, und Du weisst ja, Leute die (Ihr eigenes!) Cannondale trashen, haben bei mir einen guten Stand... !

Ich habe mal für die Albert-Einstein-Oberschule in Berlin gearbeitet, die Kids waren alle aus Rudow ... kennst Du den Laden? 
Die hatten zwei sehr heisse Referendarinnen damals... ach ja die Jugend...!!

phaty!

Shakira. heirate mich...!!!!!


----------



## eL (18. Juni 2002)

Hi
also du wirst wirklich alt  nee echt was en channel is weis jeder nee echt phaty so unscheinbar wie du wieder tust tststs
nen channel is ein chatroom(zum beispiel im quakenet wo die ganzen egoshooterspieler rumlungern ) weil es geht hier ja im minutentakt mit den postings und das bei den temperaturen 
soo jetz weiste was nen channel is.nu zum bot. der bot is nix anderes wie en computerprogramm das auf diesen channel aufpasst damit er von ner feindlichen übernahme geschützt ist.und damit nur wirklich die leute operatorrechte bekommen die würdig genug sind 

aber nu ma zu deinem oberschlechten geschmack was die chicks betrifft.Was zum henker is schakira?????????????oder is heute die sonne drann schuld.um dich wieder auf den pfad der tugend zu geleiten sag ich nur mal "Sophie Ellis Bextor" alles andere is kalter kaffe

mit sonnengebräuntem gruße El-Diabolo


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...hier noch ein paar meiner Lieblingsbilder von diversen Pages. =)
> 
> Und zu guter letzt...als Beweis für meinen absolut kranken Geschmack, noch ein Ibis in einer echt coolen Lackierung!  *



whoa Du gnadenlos kranker Perverser ... wenn Du ne Frau wärst, hättest Du jetzt einen Heiratsantrag von mir am Hals... Du MUSST doch auf Auspeitschen und Leder stehen ... !!!!

Mann, mann, mann ... immer mitten in die Fresse rein ... !!

phaty!
... krümmt sich immer noch am Boden ... 

... naja das YoPhaty! äääh YoEddy! ist ja ganz hübsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (18. Juni 2002)

Also das Flamingo-Lachs-rosafarbene Ibis erinnert mich immer irgendwie an 'ne Salmonellenvergiftung... 
...und das im Tigerlook gestreifte an den Tigerentenclub!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Hi *



was will uns dieses "hi" sagen ... und für die "kopfgeschockte Cola-Dose" gibt es einen Extra-Punkt ... 

und hier kommt noch eins ausser Wertung ... weil 28" ... und mitlerweile unverkäuflich!!

phaty!


----------



## eL (18. Juni 2002)

phaty lass mir doch erstma ausreden man ey

el


----------



## eL (18. Juni 2002)

> und mitlerweile unverkäuflich!!


mist grade wollt ichs dir aus den rippen leiern
brauch nähmlich noch soo ne stadtgurke die mir keiner wechnehmen will.
du verstehst sicherlich das ich mich mit meiner kopfgeschockten coladose nich unter menschen trauen kann 
im gelände kann ich es ja fahren,obwohl warum kotzen die rehe eigentlich alle wenn ich an ihnen vorbeirolle???versteh ich nich 

el-dervielesnichtversteht-diabolo


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

... hat keinen Arsch!!!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> .... obwohl warum kotzen die rehe eigentlich alle wenn ich an ihnen vorbeirolle???versteh ich nich
> 
> el-dervielesnichtversteht-diabolo *



So ein Rehmagen ist eben doch sehr empfindlich ... oder vielleicht stört sich Bambi an den Schaltgeräuschen ... oder aber Du solltest endlich mal Dein T-Shirt von den Bundesjugendspielen 1982 wegwerfen - auch wenn Du es noch nie gewaschen hast ...!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Rot-Weiss-Blau!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> 
> Rot-Weiss-Blau!!!!!    *



Ab heute gilt: Kein Mitleid für die Nicht-WM-Teilnehmer mehr ... ab jetzt gibt es auch Punkte für Wohnwagen-, Tulpen-, Käse- und Grachten-Witze ... !!!

wirklich sehr hässliches Bike ...   

Zwei Daumen ... ! Vielleicht brauchen wir ja noch einen Oranje-Preis ... für das beste im zugekifften Zustand lackierte bike ... !
Erster Preis ein Besuch mit mir im Puff in Amsterdam ...??? Mal sehen ...

phaty!


----------



## swonte (18. Juni 2002)

zu dieser mißgeburt hätte ich gerne eine erläuterung


----------



## Jeroen (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ab heute gilt: Kein Mitleid für die Nicht-WM-Teilnehmer mehr ... ab jetzt gibt es auch Punkte für Wohnwagen-, Tulpen-, Käse- und Grachten-Witze ... !!!
> ...



Radfahren.... und feste feiern... Damit muss man ab Junge älter anfange


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von swonte _
> *zu dieser mißgeburt hätte ich gerne eine erläuterung *



Wenn Dein Salsa ein JellyBean-Lackierung hat, dann solltest Du besser nicht über unseren Käse-Roller herfallen ... dann mach ich Dich auch ohne Bild platt!!! ... also Beweise her ...!!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> Radfahren.... und feste feiern... Damit muss man ab Junge älter anfange
> ...



Schau sich einer an, wie die kleinen Oranjes schon auf Party getrimmt werden ... da wundert man sich ja nicht mehr, dass die alle Hooligans werden ... !
Gehört der Kleine zu Dir? Das gibt nämlich Punkte in der Kids-Wertung!!!

phaty!


----------



## eL (18. Juni 2002)

> oder vielleicht stört sich Bambi an den Schaltgeräuschen ...


woher weißt du von meiner nicht funktionierenden schaltung??hellseherei??


> oder aber Du solltest endlich mal Dein T-Shirt von den Bundesjugendspielen 1982 wegwerfen - auch wenn Du es noch nie gewaschen hast ...!


auch wenn ich es nie besessen hab??82 is definitiv zu früh um von Bundeswasweisich zu reden bin nähmlich Ostgote und steh dazu.

el


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> auch wenn ich es nie besessen hab??82 is definitiv zu früh um von Bundeswasweisich zu reden bin nähmlich Ostgote und steh dazu.
> 
> el *



Oh Spartakiade! oder wie schreibt man das...???


----------



## whoa (18. Juni 2002)

Dann ebend nich von den Bundesjugendspielen, sondern von der Kinder- und Jugendspartakiade '82!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *Dann ebend nich von den Bundesjugendspielen, sondern von der Kinder- und Jugendspartakiade '82! *



Die hatten T-Shirts damals???? Nee echt jetzt...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (18. Juni 2002)

7 Minuten kein Posting, so wird das nichts, meine Lieben!


----------



## swonte (18. Juni 2002)

gab es salsa etwa auch ohne jellybean?


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von swonte _
> *gab es salsa etwa auch ohne jellybean? *



Mann Leute habt ihr das gesehen ... der kleine Salsa-Jockey will das T-Shirt aber wirklich Gaaaaaanz dringend! PhatSack ist ja mal was ganz neues...
Ja das Salsa gab es auch nocht in Vorhaut-Rosa und in so ein paar anderen RAL-Farben ... aber natürlich war das nur für Erwachsene... das Jellybean gab es im McDonalds in Petaluma/CA in der Happy-Meal-Tüte für 2.99$ ... echtes Sammlerschnäppchen ... !!!

phaty! äähmm phatsack natürlich ... !


----------



## nutallabrot (18. Juni 2002)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal was zu Shakira sagen, nachdem phaty die so geil findet....

JAAAAAA, die ist geil, aber als ich das erst Mal das Video gesehen habe wie sich so ein blonder Britney-Verschnitt im Schlamm wühlt und auf englisch singt ist mir fast das Gesicht runtergefallen!!

Wenn Shakira dann nur im Original, also schwarzhaarig und ausschliesslich spanisch...wenigstens ist der Hüftschwung noch derselbe geblieben... (hach  )


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nutallabrot _
> *Jetzt muss ich auch mal was zu Shakira sagen, nachdem phaty die so geil findet....
> 
> JAAAAAA, die ist geil, aber als ich das erst Mal das Video gesehen habe wie sich so ein blonder Britney-Verschnitt im Schlamm wühlt und auf englisch singt ist mir fast das Gesicht runtergefallen!!
> ...



Mich interessiert einzig und alleine der Hüftschwung... 
Aber nee die Unplugged CD auf spanisch ist mega-sahnig!

... und die Haare ... ach ja ...

Brittney-Verschnitt... wie bist Du den drauf!!! Die alte Hackfresse-Jungfrau ... hahahaha ...  

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (18. Juni 2002)

repekt,da liegt man mal 5 stunden im freibad,und dann sind hier auf einmal 3 seiten mehr im thread.



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ab heute gilt: Kein Mitleid für die Nicht-WM-Teilnehmer mehr ... ab jetzt gibt es auch Punkte für Wohnwagen-, Tulpen-, Käse- und Grachten-Witze ... !!!
> phaty! *



http://www.ihrseidnichtdabei.de 

 Eine Blondine, eine Nonne, ein Holländer und ein Deutscher sitzen in einem Zugabteil. Als sie durch einen Tunnel fahren, hört man ein lautes Platsch!. Beim Verlassen des Tunnels hält sich der Holländer seine Backe. Richtig so, denkt die Nonne. Der hat bestimmt versucht, das junge Mädchen anzufassen, und die hat ihm direkt eine gescheuert. Richtig so, denkt die Blondine. Der hat bestimmt versucht, mir an die Wäsche zu gehen, hat die Nonne erwischt, und die hat direkt zugelangt. Was ist denn hier passiert?, denkt der Holländer. Der Deutsche hat bestimmt versucht, die Blondine anzugrabschen, hat die Nonne erwischt, die wollte ihm eine langen, er hat sich geduckt und mich hat sie erwischt. Denkt der Deutsche: Im nächsten Tunnel hau ich dem Holländer wieder auf die Fresse!


----------



## whoa (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *Rot-Weiss-Blau!!!!!    *



...scheidet am Freitag leider aus!  Mein Beileid...


----------



## whoa (18. Juni 2002)

Hab mal ein paar Pics gescannt...
...da der erste Blick eventuell täuscht, sag ich euch mal was da so dran prangt! 

- King Headset (noch ohne Logos)
- Ringlé Zooka 150mm 10° (noch der Originale, no Sun-Sh*t)
- Azonic DH-Riser
- Race Face Innenlager + Kurbeln
- Syncros Stütze
- XTR Naben
- Mavic 217 Ceramic
- usw. usw.

Net schlecht oder...


----------



## Marcus (18. Juni 2002)

Hömma, ihr Pansen, jetzt seht ihr das Siegerbike. Mit dem Teil fahre ich (wenn mittlerweile auch in sehr veränderter Ausstattung durch die Hauptstadt, z. B. zum Fußball gucken oder zum SfdW). Wenn ich schon nicht gewinne, will ich wenigstens den Sticker haben! Sieh es mal so phaty, wenn ich den Sticker bekomme, kannst mir den bei deinem Besuch mitbringen und sparst das Porto. Gut was? Davon das hier nur MTB's stehen dürfen hat keiner was gesagt, oder? Classic ist mein Teil immerhin!

91'er Gironelli (Quelle-Versand)

now listening to: *The Vandals - Fourteen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (18. Juni 2002)

@whoa: sehr schön auch die lizard skins.gibt's so ja auch nich mehr

@rikman:giltet nich!!!ist doch 28",oder?
Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle MTBs, die je gebaut wurden ... ! 26" ... nicht das mir hier Jemand einen 29"er reinhaut - der hat gleich verloren!


----------



## whoa (18. Juni 2002)

...daß man als Hauptstädter auch einen *superben* Geschmack in Sachen Autos hat. 

/me for Design-Chef


----------



## Kokopelli (18. Juni 2002)

sieht der lack so aus,weil du immer deinen verschwitztn arm mantamäßig aus dem fenster hält's?soll ja nicht gut für den lack sein


----------



## whoa (18. Juni 2002)

...den absoluten Wahnsinns-Style-Hammer entdeckt, kriegt von mir bei nächster Gelegenheit 'n Bier ausgegeben! 

Ihr müßt allerdings nich nur sagen wo sich der "Wahnsinns-Style-Hammer" befindet, sondern auch worum es sich handelt!


----------



## nutallabrot (18. Juni 2002)

die Sonnenbrille auf dem Innenspiegel?


----------



## whoa (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nutallabrot _
> *die Sonnenbrille auf dem Innenspiegel? *


Sieh mal genauer hin!
Eine Sonnenbrille soll das sein, Du hast wohl vergessen Deine abzunehmen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (18. Juni 2002)

immer lässig das Blaupunkt-KeyCard-Neon-Dingsbums aus dem Radio hängen lassen?


----------



## Kokopelli (18. Juni 2002)

is das ein radio?zumindest steht da was antennenartiges in richtung rechtes fenster ab.


----------



## whoa (18. Juni 2002)

KOKOPELLI 
Yes it's a radio! 


@ nutellabrot
Auweiah... da warste schon nah dran (am Innenspiegel) und dann lenkt Dich das nicht funktionierende olle Blaupunkt Radio ab.


----------



## Kokopelli (18. Juni 2002)

jjjjjjiiiiiiieeeeeeeeepppppppiiiiiiieeeehhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
bier her!bier her!   
ach sh*t,berlin na ja is ja quasi das gleiche wie bonn


----------



## nutallabrot (18. Juni 2002)

schaad...egal trotzdem  

Hält der Innenspiegel das aus? Meiner fällt ab, ohne dass was dranhängt..aber ich fahre ja auch nen Ford....


----------



## swonte (18. Juni 2002)

ich seh deinem schrotthaufen doch an der fahrertür an, dass der keine 26'' schlappen hat. du bist disqualifiziert.

@phatsack
deine schlimm chance ist aber auch hübsch hässlich


----------



## Kokopelli (18. Juni 2002)

achtung KLASSIKer:er fuhr ford und kam nie wieder. 
ha ha,ich lach mich tot!!(auch ein klassiker)


----------



## Jeroen (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Gehört der Kleine zu Dir? Das gibt nämlich Punkte in der Kids-Wertung!!!
> ...



Gehört der Kleine zu MIR????   Neh.. Gott sei dank nicht!! Das wurde etwas sein...  Ich, 20 jahre... ein auto, zu viele bikes und dabei auch noch eine Kleine?? Neh....

Und sag mal... was meinst du? Das ich ich 'meine' Kleine auf so eine 'cheap-ass' Kinderrad setze wurde??? Nein nein.... Ich denke man muss 'richtig anfangen damit'....


----------



## eL (18. Juni 2002)

Jaja rikman genau solch schnittiges ergonomisches fortbewegungsmittel hat das zeuch zum sieger.aber dat du damit noch fährst is frevel.du solltest es zu hause in einen schrein stellen und halogenal anstrahlen. desweiteren gehört da ne webcam draufgerichtet die 24h rund um die uhr online is.damit dieses schmuckstück jeder betrachten kann.ja dieses rad hat das zeug dazu alle völker dieser erde zu vereinigen soviel karma versprüht es   
werd ma gleich stadt und land anrufen die solln das auf unsere häuserfront pinseln damit wird dann southbärlin zum mekka aller völker.schade das es ausserhalb der wertung läuft weils nen 28er ist

el


----------



## Jeroen (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Gehört der Kleine zu Dir? Das gibt nämlich Punkte in der Kids-Wertung!!!
> ...



Gehört der Kleine zu MIR????   Neh.. Gott sei dank nicht!! Das wurde etwas sein...  Ich, 20 jahre... ein auto, zu viele bikes und dabei auch noch eine Kleine?? Neh....

Und sag mal... was meinst du? Das ich ich 'meine' Kleine auf so eine 'cheap-ass' Kinderrad setze wurde??? Nein nein.... Ich denke man muss 'richtig anfangen damit'....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (18. Juni 2002)

Explizit ausgeschlossen waren nur 29". Ich beharre auf den Sticker - oder noch besser das Shirt! Basta! (hat mal jemand gesagt)

So, jetzt mach ich Feierabend, gute Nacht euch allen, euer Einsatzleiter

now listening to: *Emil Bulls - Leaving You With This*


----------



## whoa (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *jjjjjjiiiiiiieeeeeeeeepppppppiiiiiiieeeehhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
> bier her!bier her!
> ach sh*t,berlin na ja is ja quasi das gleiche wie bonn *


Ok also hiermit lade ich Dich offiziell zum nächsten SfdW des ESK ein! 
Ansonsten, gibt's dat Bier halt beim nächsten Retrotreffen! 




> _Original geschrieben von swonte _
> *ich seh deinem schrotthaufen doch an der fahrertür an, dass der keine 26'' schlappen hat. du bist disqualifiziert.
> *


Die Kiste läuft ja auch außer Konkurrenz. 




> _Original geschrieben von nutallabrot _
> *Hält der Innenspiegel das aus? Meiner fällt ab, ohne dass was dranhängt..aber ich fahre ja auch nen Ford....*


Der hielt im Gegensatz zu manch anderem...siehe Tür!


----------



## Kokopelli (18. Juni 2002)

hmm,dann wohl eher beim retrotreffen.so,und jetzt mal butter bei die fische:täusch ich mich,oder hast du uns bis jetzt deinen hobel vorenthalten?aber warn uns bitte vor,damit ich die sonnenbrille aufsetzen kann.kann sonst gleich vor netzhautschmerzen nicht schlafen


----------



## tuolt saloon (19. Juni 2002)

jetzt will ich aber was hören


----------



## Jens (19. Juni 2002)

Ich will jetzt auch mal.
Das Ding war meine erste große Liebe......


----------



## whoa (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tuolt saloon _
> *jetzt will ich aber was hören *


nice really... 




> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *so,und jetzt mal butter bei die fische:täusch ich mich,oder hast du uns bis jetzt deinen hobel vorenthalten?aber warn uns bitte vor,damit ich die sonnenbrille aufsetzen kann.kann sonst gleich vor netzhautschmerzen nicht schlafen*


Ich bin empört! Ein Brave kann man ja nun wirklich nicht übersehen! 
Dann also hier nocheinmal...


----------



## tuolt saloon (19. Juni 2002)

son Reifen ist sich ein Spezialized, die waren schön ******* vulkanisiert und haben voll geeiert. Beachtet die Shogun KB an den Raceface Kurbeln.

Raceface ans Yeti!!!


----------



## whoa (19. Juni 2002)

ok ok... 
Mit den Maguras und dem Vorderreifen isses wirklich schon 'ne ziemliche Beleidigung für's Auge! *bäh-würg-spuck*
Und wenn ich's mir noch länger anschau suckt auch der Sattel und zwar ohne Ende... 
Sieht irgendwie aus wie'n Spoiler... tut dat Not dat der so absteht?


good n8,
whhoooaaaa..... *gähn*


----------



## meinereiner (19. Juni 2002)

fuer die GUTE NACHT GESCHICHTE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (19. Juni 2002)

moin ihr classikbanausen  
also dieses lila steuerrohr weckt irgendwie den heißhunger na lala in mir  hhmmm legga schokolala zum frühstück.damit sind die bestimmt hoch zur alm gefahren um die ganzen milka spot´s zu drehen.
el-dernuschnellzurarbeitmuß-diabolo


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *achtung KLASSIKer:er fuhr ford und kam nie wieder.
> ha ha,ich lach mich tot!!(auch ein klassiker) *



kaum lässt man Euch Spielkinder ein paar Stunden aus den Augen schon macht die Bonn-Berlin-Connection einen Ausflug ins KfZ-Gewerbe!!!
SKANDAL!!! ... 

Ich bin allerdings etwas enttäuscht, das ihr mein SlimChance nicht gegen Vorwurf der Hässlichkeit verteidigt habt, während es unschuldig in der Garage stand und Papa arbeiten war ... !!!

@swonte: Ich nehme mal an, Du hast einen Wackel-Elvis im Auto ...!??

@Alle: streitet Euch nicht um die Teilnahmebedingunge. Da dieser Wettbewerb unter der Schirmherrschaft von König Phaty dem Ersten aus Phatland steht, kann ich die Bedingungen ja willkürlich und unangesagt ändern .... aber für Autos gibt es weiterhin die rote Karte! ... 

... und ich wollte diesen Thread bis zum 7. July laufen lassen ... da explodiert uns ja das Internet!!

phaty!
geht jetzt ins Bett ...!


----------



## grumpf (19. Juni 2002)

Eingentlich hänge ich meinen "Bock" nur wegen der FAT und "CUSTOM" rein. Ein Fat für die Wand soll Original sein;dieses wird gefahren.......            

Auf die 1000 Hits  

Ich will Letzter werden


----------



## andy2 (19. Juni 2002)

schön verunstaltet und dabei alle mühe gegeben bei uns hiess das immer nur schwarze kutte raus wenn man auf sowas fahren musste damit einen keiner erkennt, man hat ja schliesslich stil


----------



## bsg (19. Juni 2002)

na ja, mit der gabel hast du im wicked ja auch fast keine geometrieveränderung *ironie*


----------



## andy1 (19. Juni 2002)

Phaty wollte doch mal ein Hercules hier sehen...
hier mein "Wand"-Titanal !
Komplett Campa Rec. OR, ist es nicht schööön ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuromago (19. Juni 2002)

Vielleicht merkt es die Jury ja nicht!!!!

Aber dieses Baby hat sich gerade zu meinem Stadtrad gemausert!

Leider ist der blaue downhilllenker nich sooo gut zu erkennen 

Und natürlich Singlespeed*[email protected]*

Man beachte in diesem Zusammenhang unbedingt den äusserst wichtigen Deore XT STI Aufkleber am Oberrohr, bei Bedarf schicke ich auch noch eine Detailaufnahme!


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Juni 2002)

...und studiere im 37. Sylvester Sozialpädagogik. Konnte leider nicht von Anfang an dabei sein, aber ich glaube, ihr zeigt euch hier eure Lieblingsräder, ja? Find ich total toll, hab nämlich auch ein Lieblingsrad, und ich hoffe ein Stück weit, daß es euch auch so supergut gefällt wie mir. Fahre damit jeden Tag zur Uni, und manchmal nehm ich meine Dozentin aus dem "Konfliktlösungs"-Seminar mittags auf dem Gepäckträger mit zu so einem kleinen Veganer-Imbiss, die total dufte leckere Sachen haben wie Kürbiskernbratlinge und so. Das am Sattelrohr ist übrigens ein Kindersitzhalter, da nehm ich manchmal Kinder aus der "Resozialisierungsgruppe Ego-Shooter" mit, weil mir das unheimlich wichtig ist, diese Kinder von ihrem Ego-Gewalttrip runterzubringen. Aber ich schweife ab, tut mir echt leid.
Also, hier ist das Bild, und ich hoffe, dass euch mein Rad ein Stück weit so gut gefällt wie mir...


.... UND JETZT HER MIT DEM SCHEISS-SHIRT, PHATY, denn mal Hand aufs Herz: Mit dem Anatolien-Transit-Schmutzlappen am Frontblech bin ich ja wohl vorne!!


----------



## Kuromago (19. Juni 2002)

@Steinhummer

zugegeben gegen Deine Beschreibung komm ich nicht ran 

Trotzdem noch ein schönes Detail:


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von grumpf _
> *
> 
> Auf die 1000 Hits
> ...



48 Stunden gleich 2000 hits ... "nich schlech für'n Diesel ..."

  thumbs up Mädels - das Forum lebt!

@ Steinhummer

Das sieht ja aus, wie ein Panzer? Schweizer Armee-Rad? In jedem Fall zur Verteidigung der Landesgrenzen einsetzbar ... ein rosa Sattel würde eine echte Verbesserung darstellen ...
Wie ist die Dozentin denn so im Bereich "Ur-Schrei-Therapie" ....? Schön laut hoffe ich ... !

@ Kuromago

Für Dein Teil gibt es eine Sondergenehmigung!!! Zum einen dafür, dass Du uns LONGUS ins Gedächtnis zurückgebracht hast, dann ist die Farbe wirklich bösartig und Deine Detailverliebtheit (STi-Sticker) zeigt, dass Du den Thread echt verstanden hast ... 
Mein Gott was haben wir durch die Shimano-Verkaufs-Politik von Paul Lange gelitten...!!!

@ Andy1

Ja ist wirklich schön Dein Wand-Rad - ist ja auch besser als Kunstobjekt eingesetzt ... Titanal ist das nicht das Zeug, auf das die Österreicher so verflucht stolz sind??? Hagan und so .... Üble Sache das ...

@ grumpf

in guter alter SingleSpeeder-Tradition kriegt der letzte ja auch einen Preis - Du liegst in der Kategorie weiiiiiiiiiit vorne ... das könnte was werden ....!

phaty!
12 Uhr Mittag aus dem Bett - und extrem SCHLECHT GELAUNT!!!!

Saarland meldet 31°C


----------



## KIV (19. Juni 2002)

Mein Kalkhoff ist das wahrscheinlich erste MTB überhaupt!
Damit zu 100% classik und außerdem in kultigem orange (in diesem Zusammenhang sollte der Ausdruck "Kult" erlaubt sein...)
Räder sind 27", also fast 26" ;-)


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Juni 2002)

@ Kuramago:

Du bist aus Wiesbaden? Ich bin aus Mainz! Dann bestehen ja echte Chancen, dieses schlüpferfarbene Gestell des Schreckens mal auf der Straße zu sehen! Hoffentlich hab ich dann meine Sonnenbrille auf dem Zinken... "big grin" (weil die Smilies grad nicht wollen)

Beinhaare im Wind!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *Mein Kalkhoff ist das wahrscheinlich erste MTB überhaupt!
> Damit zu 100% classik und außerdem in kultigem orange (in diesem Zusammenhang sollte der Ausdruck "Kult" erlaubt sein...)
> Räder sind 27", also fast 26" ;-) *




zwei Extra-Kult-Punkte für den Dynamo!!!
Du bist MUTIG!!!

phaty!


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Juni 2002)

Phaty, dass du mir unterstellst, ich hätte ein Schweizer Armee-Rad - bin doch voll überzeugter Pazifist, du, nee also...
Spass beiseite: Stimmt, könnte hinhauen und passt insofern gut zu meinem Rommel-ockerfarbenen Steinhummer  Aber ich seh schon: Trotz Schmutzlappen (Eigenbau, den kultigen in checkered-flag-Design mit Katzenauge hab ich nirgendwo bekommen ) hab ich mangels liebeskugelfarbener Applikationen in diesem Thread wohl keine Chancen mehr aufs Shirt. 

Oh, mein Früchtetee kocht über! Tschö ihr Lieben!


----------



## KIV (19. Juni 2002)

...beantrage hiermit noch n paar extra-punkte für Farbe, Stahl und den Gepäckträger ausm Windkanal!
Gruß,
*Stefan*


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Rommel-ockerfarbenen Steinhummer  *




Du bist alleine schon in der Wertung, weil Du mir gerade ein neues Wort beigebracht hast... Rommel-Ocker-Farben ... 
Da muss ja erst mal einer drauf kommen ....! Respekt! 

Ausserdem es gibt ja 100te von Unterwertungen, die ich völlig willkürlich einführen werde ...
Die Kleine auf dem KLEIN Bike von Seite 1 hat gute Chancen ... ! Naja zumindestens für die McDonalds Happy Meal Tüte ...!

Aprops ... wo ist eigentlich swonte die alte Jellybean-Tunte ... hat der schon aufgegeben ... !

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *...beantrage hiermit noch n paar extra-punkte für Farbe, Stahl und den Gepäckträger ausm Windkanal!
> *



Abgelehnt!

Aber die Klingel ist mir was Wert ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## Kuromago (19. Juni 2002)

@Phatlizard: Danke für die Sondergenehmigung!


@Steinhummer: Da dieses Rad in der Farbe wohl unters Kampfmittelkontrollgesetz fällt, wird es normalerweise in den tiefen Gewölben unter Wiesbaden (siehe Foto) unter Verschluss gehalten 
Übrigens dürfte dein Panzer zumindest Bergab auch Waffenscheinpflichtig sein, denk mal drüber nach....

Da sich in Wiesbaden im Falle einer Ausfahrt wahrscheinlich Spontandemonstrationen und Sitzblockaden bilden würden, sehe ich meistens davon ab, stattdessen werde ich demnächst ins schöne Eschborn ziehen und dort den Bahnhof kontaminieren.
Evtl. könnte ich es sogar mit in die S-Bahn nehmen, um mir nach erfolgter Totalräumung den Waggon komplett zu sichern, hmmm
da tuen sich ja unendliche Möglichkeiten auf....


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

so jetzt will ich auch ma nochma meinen senf dazu geben

für mich teilen sich den platz 1 eindeutig der olli mit dem pornolaiti (hat die farbe nen namen-so chicheringrün oder hornhautumbra oder ists einfach nur pink?), kuromango mit seinem longus und das fat von grumpf-allesamt echt hässliche vergewaltiger

*brech*


----------



## Kokopelli (19. Juni 2002)

sach ma,mit dem ding nehm ich dich aber nicht mit.da schützt dich(und mich) auch ein neuer helm nicht vor der blamage.säh bestimmt sch**** aus,wenn du hyperventilierend auf dem kreuzberg krepierst,während mutti mit ihrem waldi an dir vorbeispaziert 
cu


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

...nur schade das ich von meiner ehemals mit purple parts bestückten gt-stadtschlampe kein foto habe-mist

naja vielleicht reicht ja die vorstellung eines titanfarbenen rahmen mit gabel in der gleichen farbe und silbernen teilen die ab und an von rot und purple unterbrochen werden ach ja und gelbe yeti griffe hats auch noch
die griffe verschandeln es meiner meinung nach am meisten

ich frage mich nur grade welcher banause eigentlich die farbe purple erfunden und zugelassen hat


----------



## Kokopelli (19. Juni 2002)

geil!rot,purple,gelb.wird eigentlich nur noch von maguragelb+mintgrünfarbenen yetigriffen getoppt.ich weiß wovon ich rede,will mir ja keiner schwarze griffe für ne srt-500 abgeben 
HALLO aufforderung:wer hat noch welche kriegt  auch ein päckchen gummibärchen von HaRiBo dazu

wer schreibt denn hier was von blau


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

qkokopelli
sag ma wie kommst du auf blau
biste blau oder wat?

nee nee die sind gelb bei blau kann man ja noch von farbenblind und so.....

die würden denke ich aber ganz gut passen *grins*


----------



## Pan (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *..ich frage mich nur grade welcher banause eigentlich die farbe purple erfunden und zugelassen hat *



Ritchie Blackmore, Ian Gillan, Ian Paice, Roger Glover und Jon Lord...

...sind aber ziemlich retro die Jungs...


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

@pan

war ja mehr sone rethorische frage
aber egal und wer waren die alle-ich hoffe keine die man unbedingt kennen muss-nich dat mir die frage jetz peinlich sein muss und mir der ausschluss droht!!?!?!??!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (19. Juni 2002)

tztztzttz!!
http://www.deeppurple.com/biography.html
berühmt geworden durch den ersten reifen für auffen wasser:'smoke on the water'


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNN

bin ich echt so doof?
mann dat ick darauf net gekommen bin ich tu mir was an!

mann
mann

*selbstzweifelzerfressenihn*


naja ok man kann nich immer an alles denken


----------



## Kuromago (19. Juni 2002)

CDeger & Phatlizard

DANKE, DANKE, DANKE für diesen thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ihr seid die größten (zumindest Phatty auch in natura, da komm selbst ich nicht ran Größe vielleicht gerade noch aber Masse?!?!?!?)


----------



## swonte (19. Juni 2002)

@phatlizard
ich bin ein durchtriebenes miststück und warte bis sich die konkurenz gegenseitig die augen ausgekratzt hat, damit ich doch noch an dem longus vorbeiziehen kann.
zu deinem slimchance trägst du doch ein kleidchen aus polnischer klöppelspitze 

@alle
hat den niemand ein photo von dem curtlo in salamanderlackierung das gestern in die unendlichen ebaygründe verschwunden ist.
ich möchte es hiermit nachnominieren


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

@swonte

dat geht hier doch um perverse räder-hässliche räder-augenfeindliche räder-da willste dat geile curtlo reinstecken?

naja ok für manche mag es augenfeindlcih sein da haste vielleich doch recht


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@swonte
> 
> dat geht hier doch um perverse räder-hässliche räder-augenfeindliche räder-da willste dat geile curtlo reinstecken?
> *



Nein tut es nicht!!!!

Hier geht es um hässliche Bikes, coole Bikes, alte Bikes, bösartige Farbkombinationen, ästhetische Volltreffer oder Rohrkrepierer ... es kommt darauf an, was man daraus macht ... nämlich BASHEN bis die Keyboards rauchen ... hetzen ohne beleidigend zu werden ... mit Augenzwinkern eben!
Ein paar haben es schon kapiert und amüsieren uns alle köstlich!!!


Oberstudienrat phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kuromago _
> *
> Ihr seid die größten (zumindest Phatty auch in natura, da komm selbst ich nicht ran Größe vielleicht gerade noch aber Masse?!?!?!?) *



Eins kann ich Dir verraten: Mich auf meine Problemzonen hinzuweisen hilft nicht wirklich sich beliebt zu machen ... 

Es hat noch niemand verssucht mich mit seiner Schwester zu verkuppeln um das T-Shirt zu kriegen ... ich nehm auch ne heisse Tante oder so ...


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

tja phatty dann ätte ich wohl ma die augen aufmachen müssen-maja egal trotzdem ein lustig threat!!!

...shiete und ick hab kein bild von meinem gt...


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *tja phatty dann ätte ich wohl ma die augen aufmachen müssen-maja egal trotzdem ein lustig threat!!!
> 
> ...shiete und ick hab kein bild von meinem gt... *



GT immer gut - da gibt es Mitleid-Punkte ... die heissen doch jetzt Huffy - oder?


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

naja kannst dir ja weiter oben meine beschreibung ansehen - ziemlich porno auf jeden fall

huffy? nee nee dat is noch gt aber so richtig geben tut es die nimmer


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *naja kannst dir ja weiter oben meine beschreibung ansehen - ziemlich porno auf jeden fall
> 
> huffy? nee nee dat is noch gt aber so richtig geben tut es die nimmer *



Du musst jetzt sehr sehr stark sein mein Lieber ...

GT wurde von PACIFIC aufgekauft, die jetzt auch in den USA die Garantieabwicklungen machen, PACIFIC ist praktisch Huffy - oder umgekehrt - was darauf schliessen lässt, das GTs demnächst bei WAL-MART verkauft werden ... 

Life is a bitch - and sometimes she kills you ... !

in Trauer

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

woher wissen du?
ich gehörte pacific
aba net hören von ist gleich huffy
sicher du sein?

dachte net
isch weissen gt patente verkauft an anderensense aba huffy?

na denken i net


----------



## Kokopelli (19. Juni 2002)

mensch lebaron,was ist denn mit dir los?ist dir das türkeispiel gestern nicht bekommen oder war das lamacun schlecht


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *woher wissen du?
> ich gehörte pacific
> aba net hören von ist gleich huffy
> ...



... zerreisst sich nun wirklich ganz MTB-America das Maul ...!!!

Möge der Kebap mit Dir sein!

phaty!


----------



## whoa (19. Juni 2002)

Hey Ihr zwei Dummschwätzer...  ...Bilder des Schreckens sind gefragt!
Daher zeig ich euch einfach einmal noch ein paar Favourites von mir... 

Hier ist der ultimative Beweis, daß Jeff Lindsay einen fast genauso superben Geschmack hat wie ich...  







Na wenn das nich das Auge erfreut. 
Und mit dieser scharfen Kiste würd ich zu gern mal über die Berliner "DH-Pisten" heizen... =)






Ich denke mal damit hab ich wieder ein wenig meinen guten Geschmack untermauert!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *Hey Ihr zwei Dummschwätzer...  ...Bilder des Schreckens sind gefragt!
> Daher zeig ich euch einfach einmal noch ein paar Favourites von mir...
> 
> ...



Ich hab schon angefangen Dich zu vermissen Du Schandmaul ...!
Jetzt bin ich auch noch ein Dummschwätzer... meine Fresse hier brauch man aber ein prima Ego ... !

Um den grössten aller Präsidenten des Universums zu zitieren:

"Sollte es in diesem Raumschiff etwas wichtigeres geben als mein Ego, verlange ich dass  man es einfängt und erschiesst...!"

phaty!

P.S.: Ich frag mich immer noch wie die beim Mountain Goat es geschafft haben es so aussehen zu lassen, als hätte einer in Orange drübergekotzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (19. Juni 2002)

sach mal,das foto oben ist doch aus einer alten bike,oder?tu uns doch mal den gefallen und scanne das pro fro und das salsa ein.meine mich dunkel zu erinnern,dass die ziemlich geil aussahen,bis auf diesen unsagbar steilen grünen(!) a-tac am yeti.
thx


----------



## whoa (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *"Sollte es in diesem Raumschiff etwas wichtigeres geben als mein Ego, verlange ich dass  man es einfängt und erschiesst...!"
> *


Bevor Du gleich das ganze Schiff durchlöchern läßt... 
...hier was zur Beruhigung, in einer besonders schlichten, milden & sanften Farbgebung.


----------



## Kokopelli (19. Juni 2002)

baaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!*kotz*


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT

der hammer sind ja wohl die pinken pedalhaken!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

Für die Handy-Nummer von Shakira gibt es das YETI-Shirt sofort!!!!

phaty!    

P.S.: gibt es eigentlich blonde Südamerikanerinnen??? Ach ja die ganzen Nazis die dahin abgehauen sind hat man wahrscheinlich eingekreuzt! tstststs ...

P.P.S.: ich glaub die ist gefärbt ...

P.P.P.S.: Ich glaub die steht auf drahtige Tango-Tänzer

P.P.P.P.S.: Ich glaub ich geh jetzt weinen ...


----------



## Kokopelli (19. Juni 2002)

oder diese mikadostäbchen als speichen.und die lackierung sieht aus,als ob das pferd von barbie das vorbild war.wirklich einfach nur ekelig.respekt,was immer auch die drogen waren,sowas zu bauen


----------



## whoa (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *baaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!*kotz* *


Hey geht's noch?!  
Du wirst doch nich über mein Traumbike herziehen wollen? 
Ok zugegeben die Farbe is really ill, aber Rahmen, Gabel und Vorbau sind für mich so ziemlich das Schärfste was jemals gebaut wurde.


----------



## Kokopelli (19. Juni 2002)

sehr schön fast so schön wie jenny 
aber was macht der name von alanis morisette oben links auf dem gleichen bild wie shakira schäm dich,jetzt darfst du weinen gehen und wenn du wiederkommst,machst du das weg


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

@ phazy
lächtzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

...schwiiiiiiiiinnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *sach mal,das foto oben ist doch aus einer alten bike,oder?tu uns doch mal den gefallen und scanne das pro fro und das salsa ein.meine mich dunkel zu erinnern,dass die ziemlich geil aussahen,bis auf diesen unsagbar steilen grünen(!) a-tac am yeti.
> thx *








     






Bin ich farbenblind... wo is der Stem grün?


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

@whoa
aber die v-brakes machen dat allet noch brechwürdiger
tststs


----------



## Kokopelli (19. Juni 2002)

jjjaaaaaa,geiel!!!   
beachtet die saugeilen onza-aufkleber am yeti!!!und den steuersatzschutz am salsa.
p.s.geh mal eben o********!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Bin ich farbenblind... wo is der Stem grün? *



mein ich doch,türkis


----------



## whoa (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@whoa
> aber die v-brakes machen dat allet noch brechwürdiger
> tststs *


Zugegeben, da is schon einiger Schmu montiert...
nich nur die Bremsen, auch die Laufräder (sollt ich vielleicht kurz erwähnen, daß ich die tollen Prym Giro Wellenspeichen '92 auch ein Jahr lang gefahren bin) mit den super abartigen roten Corratec Semislicks *würg* und zu guter letzt die "kultigen" Humpert Griffüberzüge an den Barends.

Naja kann ja nich jeder solch einen super Geschmack, wie icke haben!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

@whoa
beruhig dich mit dem salsa und dem yeti hastedenk ich wieder punkte sammeln können
die teile sind ja wohl der oberhammer-naja mit ausnahme vom rockring am yeti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *sehr schön fast so schön wie jenny
> aber was macht der name von alanis morisette oben links auf dem gleichen bild wie shakira schäm dich,jetzt darfst du weinen gehen und wenn du wiederkommst,machst du das weg
> 
> ...



Alanis brauch ich für meine S/M-Fantasien ... "... are you thinking of me when you f*ck her..."  Shakira ist was für's Herz ...  

Jenny ... Jenny Elvers???? Mein Gott, Dein Frauengeschmack ist ja fast genau so schlimm wie Deine Bike-Vorlieben ... Luder-Ware ... !


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

wat sind denn dat für sh... kurbeln am yeti?

ick denke da so an irgend n shimano mumpitz


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

@phatty

wat haste gegen die elvers so verkehrt is die doch a net

aba ick denk mit jenny meinte er eher die andere latina


----------



## whoa (19. Juni 2002)

Hier noch ein paar Berliner Geräte... 











so nun muß aber mal wieder 'n anderer herhalten...


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

hier gabs doch rufe nach dem curtlo
so da isset


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phatty
> 
> wat haste gegen die elvers so verkehrt is die doch a net
> ...




Danke Herr Baron ...

mein Gott KOKO diese Jenny nennt aber nun wirklich jeder JayLo!!!
Die poppt doch diesen schwarzen Golfspieler ... Dr. Diddle oder Herr Pfaff oder war das PuffDaddy ... nee nee ... das Lenden-Luder hat in meinen feuchten Träumen nix zu suchen ... obwohl in der neuen MAXIM ja die Klasse Bilder von ihr im Bikini drin sind ... 

@whoa: mit dem YETI auf der Rolle hast Du aber gerade gaaaanz böse gepunktet!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> so nun muß aber mal wieder 'n anderer herhalten...  *



schon hier ...!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

so jetz noch ma menschenwürdig groß


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

boaaaaaaaaaah dat klein is echt pervers

aber naja ich mochte die noch nie

*ihmscheintderthreatbestehtnurnochaus4leuten*


----------



## odelay (19. Juni 2002)

@whoa
uuuuaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!
Bike-Mißbrauch!! 
unsachgemäße Verwendung Schutzbefohlener ! 
ein Yeti zum Rollentraining 
Schande
Schäm Dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> *ihmscheintderthreatbestehtnurnochaus4leuten* *



Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten!!!

Aber wenn ich mir die Hit-Zahlen anschaue, dann glaube ich haben wir eine Menge Zuschauer hier... ! Alles Angsthasen und Weicheier ... Schattenparker... Handschuh-Schneeballer ... Frauen-Versteher ... Schallmauer-Anstreicher ... Bausparer ... CANNONDALE-Fahrer...!!!! uiiiii das war jetzt aber böse ...!!!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

und weil es zu lange dauert alle bilder hier rein zu tun hier der lik zu extrem geilen stählernen rössern!

http://www.bohemianbicycles.com/


----------



## whoa (19. Juni 2002)

da war ich wohl zu langsam, also hab ich's mal wieder entfernt... 

...und noch ein paar Yeti Shots!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

...schattenparker-hintenansteller-frauenversteher-teletubbizurückwinker...

ach ja da gabs doch ma ne zeit in der solche worte total hip waren so vor nem jahr oder so wenn man da nicht jemanden mit sowas beleidigt hat war der mehr beleidigt als hätte man es getan!

naja

weiter im thema

postet mehr pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

ok ok es is alles andere als retro

...but i like it.....


----------



## Superfriend (19. Juni 2002)

ladys and gentlemen!

Superfriend proudly presents.....

...die beiden seiner Meinung nach hässlcihsten Bikes der MTB-Historie... (leider beide Baujahr 2002  )

Number one:


----------



## Superfriend (19. Juni 2002)

...und, damit das Kotzen noch mehr Spaß macht, gleich die Number two:


----------



## Superfriend (19. Juni 2002)

Außerdem hier Shakiras Handynummer:

0170/5468821

Ach phatty, falls du vor dem Telfonat noch abnehmen willst: Wir haben hier so ne Billigfernsehzeitung, da sind immer 150-Kilo-weniger-in-nur-zwei-Tagen-Anzeigen mit so fetten Tussen und ner geilen Schlampe daneben drin. Kann dir ja mal ne Ausgabe zuschicken...    

MannMannMann, hoffentlich hast du kein Bildtelefon!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

also beim ersten geh ich auf grund der optik mit
beim zweiten weil c'dale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Superfriend _
> *...und, damit das Kotzen noch mehr Spaß macht, gleich die Number two: *



Immerhin in der Beurteilung von Dosenblech sind wir uns ja immer einig!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *da war ich wohl zu langsam, also hab ich's mal wieder entfernt...
> 
> ...und noch ein paar Yeti Shots!
> ...



Ist das eine Fliegenklatsche in der 70er-Jahre Schrankwand im Hintergrund??? wow cool ...


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

nach den ganzen bilder die hier so durchgerattert sind frage ich mich nur wat die alle mit sh... maguras wolen?!?!??


----------



## t-age (19. Juni 2002)

Nemmt dies!


Purple rulez...


Ciao t-age

PS: Dat Ding is zu haben, Tausch oder gegen Bares


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von t-age _
> *Nemmt dies!
> 
> 
> ...



Mann, Mann, Mann ... Du führst Dich ja gleich richtig brutalo ein hier ... um das ganze noch zum eBay-Thread umzuwandeln ... 
Ich würde eine Paletten Dosenbier zum Tausch anbieten ...!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *nach den ganzen bilder die hier so durchgerattert sind frage ich mich nur wat die alle mit sh... maguras wolen?!?!?? *



Ist doch klar, wenn das Ding bei 50 km/h reisst, dann kann man rufen: "Öl ... Öl... ich habe Öl gefunden ... yeeepeeee... ich bin reich, reich reich ... ÖL ÖL ÖL!!!"   ... wie in jedem guten Karl May Western eben!!!

phaty!
Öl-Frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 3968 (19. Juni 2002)

(ich werde die nächste zeit mal klein scheiben, das geht mit meinem kaputten arm besser!) also diese maguras snd echt das schlimmste wo gibt! das sieht doch aus wie der "Opel gsi- club-ommersheim". schlimm! aber am schimmsen ist die kombination aus cannondale fully+maguras+biogrip. *kotz* bei jeder wm bei deutschen zuschauern zu sehen.


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

@ da Phat

mann ey stimmt und ich habe mich imma gewundert-warum sagt das keiner früher

so ich bestell jetz 50 liter magurablood pump dat unter 12 bar druck in meinen versiegelten rahmen bohr nen loch vergrab es lass es sprudeln und hab vorher nen ölcsheich angerufen der mit mir nen bohrvertrag(auch ein cooles wort)abgeschlossen hat wonach er mir egal wie groß die auslese ist 50 mrd.euro zahlt

und damit wird c'dale gekauft-wozu wohl????

und natürlich bontrager yeti und alle anderen wieder belebt und nebenbei werd ick noch alle bikes aufbauen die ick schon imma haben wollte!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

hey Phat

steigste mit in meine firma ein 
dann nennen wa uns "demfettenbaronseineräder"


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@
> 
> und damit wird c'dale gekauft-wozu wohl????
> ...



ZUM ABWICKELN!!!! IN DIE TONNE DAMIT!!!!!!    

aaaaah das hat gut getan ...

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *(ich werde die nächste zeit mal klein scheiben, das geht mit meinem kaputten arm besser!) also diese maguras snd echt das schlimmste wo gibt! das sieht doch aus wie der "Opel gsi- club-ommersheim". schlimm! aber am schimmsen ist die kombination aus cannondale fully+maguras+biogrip. *kotz* bei jeder wm bei deutschen zuschauern zu sehen. *



Was issn mit Deinem Arm los??? Hast du Aua mein Bub????


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

sagt ma geh ich recht in der annahme dat dieser threat in 2 tagen 11 seiten gut gemacht hat und heute alleine 5 oder 6?


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *hey Phat
> 
> steigste mit in meine firma ein
> dann nennen wa uns "demfettenbaronseineräder" *



Klar aber nur wenn wir genügend Aufbau-Ost-Subventionen abstauben können! Also siedeln wir uns in Zwickau an ...!


----------



## whoa (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Superfriend _
> *...die beiden seiner Meinung nach hässlcihsten Bikes der MTB-Historie... (leider beide Baujahr 2002  )
> *


Wenn Du jetzt noch anfängst Pics von 'nem Nicolai zu posten gibt's haue! *boah-is-mir-schlecht*




> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> nach den ganzen bilder die hier so durchgerattert sind frage ich mich nur wat die alle mit sh... maguras wolen?!?!??


Na is doch ganz klar! Beim Rollentraining wird 'n Yeti ganz schön schnell, da braucht man starke Bremsen... 




> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> Ist doch klar, wenn das Ding bei 50 km/h reisst, dann kann man rufen: "Öl ... Öl... ich habe Öl gefunden ... yeeepeeee... ich bin reich, reich reich ... ÖL ÖL ÖL!!!" ... wie in jedem guten Karl May Western eben!!!


Also mir is mal bei 'ner Abfahrt die Dichtung am Hebel geplatzt, wat für 'ne Sauerei.
Um ein Haar wär ich damals baden gegangen, da es die HR-Bremse war und der Teufelssee immer näher rückte.


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *sagt ma geh ich recht in der annahme dat dieser threat in 2 tagen 11 seiten gut gemacht hat und heute alleine 5 oder 6? *



ja! 2000 hits in 48 Stunden ...


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

nu ma nich so mein herr-keien zoten gegn dunkeldeutschland auch da wachsen classikliebhaber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 3968 (19. Juni 2002)

nerv in der hand eingeklemmt/ arm taub/ zuviel biken-computing-wixen! thats all. jetzt gips!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *nu ma nich so mein herr-keien zoten gegn dunkeldeutschland auch da wachsen classikliebhaber! *



war das für mich wegen Zwickau??? Keine Zote - mein Ernst... ! Ich find die gut da drüben!!! Und ausserdem nach Auskunft von GERMANS gingen in den letzten Jahren fast alle coolen Classic-Bikes die noch irgendwo rumstanden oder an der Wand hingen nach Neufünfland! Wahrscheinlich seit Ihr da drüben mittlerweile FÜHREND!!!! Aber dünnhäutig sind die Ossis ... dünnhäutig!!!

phaty!

@Dom ...

tut mir leid! Ich kenne das ... Computer-Wixen, da liegt keine Segen drauf!


----------



## whoa (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> ...Aber dünnhäutig sind die Ossis ... dünnhäutig!!!... *


auah...


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> auah...
> 
> ...



na du bist natürlich die Ausnahme zur Regel - du Kampfschwein!!!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

@whoa+phat

tja ich glaub da müssen whoa und ich mal zusammen halten und sagen dat mir NICHT DÜNNHÄUTIG sind!!!!!!!

und ausserdem haben wir ja eh die schöneren klassiker


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@whoa+phat
> 
> tja ich glaub da müssen whoa und ich mal zusammen halten und sagen dat mir NICHT DÜNNHÄUTIG sind!!!!!!!
> ...



oh Gott oh Gott oh Gott... der Osten verbündet sich!!!! 

Ich muss mal schnell meine CD mit den Parteiliedern rausholen ... vielleicht sind die bald wieder Pflicht ... !!!

phaty!
Auferstanden aus Ruinen ...!!!

P.S.: Ich geh jetzt Arbeiten!!! URGH!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2002)

wat'n los leute jetz geht phat arbeiten und keiner hat mehr bock oder wie - oder pennt ihr alle?


----------



## mttam (19. Juni 2002)

...sind so dünnhäutig, wie mifa-Fahrräder stabil sind.

So und hier noch ein richtiges Industrieprodukt mit der Zweckbestimmung als Sondermüll....







und dann noch die Aludummdumm-Variante...




die kann man wenigstens dem recycling zuführen.

ciao

mttam


----------



## odelay (19. Juni 2002)

O.k. setzt Eure Joo Janta 2000 Super-Chromatic Gefahr-O-Sensitive Sonnenbrillen auf und nehmt das:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nik (19. Juni 2002)

o.t.


mehr eigene bikes bitte und keine bildzitate!

nik

es muss mehr neonbomber da draussen geben.


----------



## roesli (20. Juni 2002)

..nicht mein Bike, aber das Kartenspiel, wo dieses Bildchen dazugehört ist mir - hab ich mir selbst gekauft! mmmmhmmmmmm!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *O.k. setzt Eure Joo Janta 2000 Super-Chromatic Gefahr-O-Sensitive Sonnenbrillen auf und nehmt das:
> *



ENDLICH hat Jemand mein Flehen erhört... ein LandShark ...
soooooo phat!


----------



## Sylvester (20. Juni 2002)

...smell the bacon!

thin lizzy


----------



## Kokopelli (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Jenny ... Jenny Elvers???? Mein Gott, Dein Frauengeschmack ist ja fast genau so schlimm wie Deine Bike-Vorlieben ... Luder-Ware ... ! *



waaaaaaaaaaasssss!!!sowas traust du mir doch nicht wirklich zu,oder?was will ich denn mit dieser flachbrüstigen heideschlampe?nee,nee,mein lieber,ich meinte natürlich die lopez,ich darf sie liebevoll jenny nennen.bäh,jetzt ist mir wieder schlecht,weil ich an die elvers denken muß schnell die maxim rausholen(logisch hab ich die auch)


----------



## Kokopelli (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *nach den ganzen bilder die hier so durchgerattert sind frage ich mich nur wat die alle mit sh... maguras wolen?!?!?? *


BREMSEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (20. Juni 2002)

in Sachen eklig-bunte Farben hab ich auch noch was zu bieten... purple, pink und je nach Lichteinfall hat der Hinterbau sogar einen Schuss Orange... Scheusslich... Ich denke, ich werde neongelbe Griffgummis montieren, oder die orangenen BioGrips!

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von CarstenB _
> *in Sachen eklig-bunte Farben hab ich auch noch was zu bieten... purple, pink und je nach Lichteinfall hat der Hinterbau sogar einen Schuss Orange... Scheusslich... Ich denke, ich werde neongelbe Griffgummis montieren, oder die orangenen BioGrips!
> 
> Gruss, Carsten *



     

FÜNF Daumen für Deine Konsequenz ... Bremshebel zu montieren wäre bei dem Rad sowieso totale Verschwendung, da die Gabel eh bricht, bevor man halten will ... auch eine sehr effiziente Art ein Rad zum Stehen zu bringen!

Phaty!

P.S.: aus reiner Besorgniss: Du wiegst nicht etwa über 90 kg oder???


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *...smell the bacon!
> 
> thin lizzy  *



... wenn man allerdings die Werkstatt-Tür bei LandShark aufmacht riecht es nicht wirklich nach Bacon ... mehr nach Amsterdammer Coffee-Shop ... aber von der harten Sorte...
Aber ganz nüchtern könne diese Farben ja nicht wirklich zustande kommen ...
auf der Internetseite hat er aber ein paar wirklich gelungene Exemplare ausgestellt... dieses superduperfette ROTE Rennrad ... oder was immer das auch für eine Farbkombi ist ... dagegen sieht mein EinGang aus wie 20 Jahre altes Heizungsrohr ...! Farblich gesehen jetzt!

phaty!
12:41 Uhr aus dem Bett
Das Saarland meldet 28°C


----------



## CarstenB (20. Juni 2002)

P.S.: aus reiner Besorgniss: Du wiegst nicht etwa über 90 kg oder???

pah, mit so kleinen zahlen geb ich mich doch nicht ab, ich wiege sogar ueber 100kg (sonst koennte ich ja huebsche zierliche stahlrahmen fahren und nicht so fette kleins)! und wer bremst verliert und ist sowieso ein feigling! 

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von CarstenB _
> *P.S.: aus reiner Besorgniss: Du wiegst nicht etwa über 90 kg oder???
> 
> pah, mit so kleinen zahlen geb ich mich doch nicht ab, ich wiege sogar ueber 100kg (sonst koennte ich ja huebsche zierliche stahlrahmen fahren und nicht so fette kleins)! und wer bremst verliert und ist sowieso ein feigling!
> ...



Tja Bruder dann ist die Sache mit der Syncros aber wirklich mutig!!!
Der Rahmen ist nun wirklich nicht das Problem ...

phaty! (112kg)


----------



## Brice (20. Juni 2002)

Nachdem mein Kinder-Treck den Thread von Vati  auf Seite 1 schon fast gekippt hätte, hier noch etwas. Mein Ibis in Müllwagen-orange mit blauer SID aus dem Jahr 1999.

Brice

P.S. Mein Super V in dunkelgrün-metallic und gelb zeige ich aber nicht.


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Brice _
> *Nachdem mein Kinder-Treck den Thread von Vati  auf Seite 1 schon fast gekippt hätte, hier noch etwas. Mein Ibis in Müllwagen-orange mit blauer SID aus dem Jahr 1999.
> 
> Brice
> ...



Das Ibis sieht geil aus!! Klasse ... 
Deine Tochter führt immer noch in der McDonalds-Wertung! Da ist sie wohl auch uneinholbar!!!
Aber die Cola-Dose - ähhm - das Cannondale wollen wir auch alle sehen!!!!

Ibis und Super V ... das ist aber eine gewagte Kombination - vertragen die sich Nachts wenn sie in der Garage zusammen stehen???
Wäre mir zu gefährlich ... so ein Ostküsten Poser und eine Nordkalifornische Schönheit zusammen zu lassen .... das hat sie nicht verdient!!!

Gruss an die Tochter!

phaty!

"friends don't let friends ride a Cannondale"

BASTA!!!


----------



## Kuromago (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Brice _
> *Nachdem mein Kinder-Treck den Thread von Vati  auf Seite 1 schon fast gekippt hätte, hier noch etwas. Mein Ibis in Müllwagen-orange mit blauer SID aus dem Jahr 1999.
> 
> Brice
> ...




Abwarten


----------



## Kuromago (20. Juni 2002)

P.S. Mein Super V in dunkelgrün-metallic und gelb zeige ich aber nicht. 


Hehehe, wenn Du Dich nicht traust

            

Nicht böse sein Brice, gebe Dir beim nächten Classic-Treffen auch ein Bier aus 

So geht das hier doch, anderer Leute Bikes denunzieren


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

Alter Blockwart!!!

Meine Fresse das ist mal eine heftige Kombination ... ich habe so den Verdacht die Farbe hat die Ehefrau eines Cannondale-Marketing-Fuzzis ausgesucht ...

"But Darling those where the colours of my prom-dress back in the 80s when you screwed me on the backseat of your Honda...!"

Da muss man sehr sehr stark sein ...

phaty!
  .... für den Mut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> "But Darling those where the colours of my prom-dress back in the 80s when you screwed me on the backseat of your Honda...!"
> 
> *


----------



## Kuromago (20. Juni 2002)

Traue niemals einem Nachbarn   

Aber konsequenter Aufabu mit gelbem Flite(ohne Stickerei) und gelben Griffen!
Das gibt bestimmt extra Punkte, oder?


----------



## Brice (20. Juni 2002)

@ marc: vielen Dank

"ich habe so den Verdacht die Farbe hat die Ehefrau eines Cannondale-Marketing-Fuzzis ausgesucht"

@ phat: nee, das war ich selbst.

Brice


----------



## nutallabrot (20. Juni 2002)

HoHoHoooo, jetzt kommt der Weihnachtsmann und hat euch ein hässliches Manitou mitgebracht...Zielsicherer Stilbruch mit Bomber und den obligatorischen Maguras (schon wieder die...) in blendend neon-gelb...seid ihr auch schön brav gewesen?


----------



## Kuromago (20. Juni 2002)

@Brice: In diesem thread hat das Individuum fast keine Chance!

Wenn Du uns schon neugierig machst!


----------



## Kokopelli (20. Juni 2002)

junge junge,das ist echt HÄSSLICH!!!nicht nur die bomber,nee,auch noch rock shox hinten.BÄH magura ist aber i.O.,ist bene auch so gefahren.allerdings war er nur von manitou gefedert.boing,boing,boing


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

@ Brice

Du schläfts mit einem Cannondale-Marketing-Manager???? Ich bin schockiert!!! 

@ Nutallabrot

Immerhin muss man beim Manitou schon Gewalt anwenden um es hässlich zu machen! Beim Cannondale ist das ab Werk mit eingebaut!!!

P.S.: Tausche einen PEARSON NZL (kennt die noch Jemand??) Pin gegen ein gutes Bild von Shakiras Hintern ... gerne auch in Hosen!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (20. Juni 2002)

zum ersten:
http://www.tvchismes.com/nuevas2002/shakiraboicot/shakira.html  erblasse,ich glaub ich kenne jmd,der wäre jetzt gerne latinolover 

zum zweiten:
http://www.cnn.com/SHOWBIZ/Music/9905/17/latin.music/
dein schätzchen im original.beachte den text unterm bild,das erklärt deine vorliebe für a.morisette


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *zum ersten:
> http://www.tvchismes.com/nuevas2002/shakiraboicot/shakira.html  erblasse,ich glaub ich kenne jmd,der wäre jetzt gerne latinolover
> 
> ...



willst du mich UMBRINGEN????
Ich mach den Zweiten Link auf und wer strahlt mich mit seiner ganzen Pracht an???? Ricky Martin .... der ist ja bekanntermassen noch weiblicher als Shakira - aber das war doch ein echter Schock, weil mein Körper in froher Erwartung von Shakria schon mit dem Ausstoss von Testosteron begonnen hatte ... und dann kommt die Latino-Tucke auf den Bildschirm ...

SO macht man keine Freunde!!!  

Latin-Lover ... hmmm die Figur kann man sich ja noch erarbeiten aber so grosse Brusthaar-Implantate kann ja kein Mensch bezahlen!!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brice (20. Juni 2002)

P.S.: Tausche einen PEARSON NZL (kennt die noch Jemand??) Pin gegen ein gutes Bild von Shakiras Hintern ... gerne auch in Hosen!!!!


Welche Shakira? Meinst du die aus dem Frankfurter Zoo?

Brice

P.S: Her mit der Pearson!


----------



## Kokopelli (20. Juni 2002)

f***!falsches bildformat.also:das popo-foto ist auf der rechten seite.die page solltest du übrigens bootmarken.
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/dominique.dupras/blonde8.htm


----------



## Kuromago (20. Juni 2002)

@brice: Sag mal, trägt die Dame auf dem Foto wirklich einen Tanga??????


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kuromago _
> *@brice: Sag mal, trägt die Dame auf dem Foto wirklich einen Tanga?????? *



Wenn Ihr jetzt anfangen wollt über Sex mit Nashörnern zu diskutieren - dann mach ich den THREAD ZU!!!!! URGH!!!

@KOKO!!! DAAAAAAAAAAANKE!!!!!! oh ja baby... 
der Pin ist Dir!

phaty!
Latin Lovers suck!


----------



## olli (20. Juni 2002)

Zurueck zum Thema:

Einen hab ich noch. Fruehes S-Bike, Kack-Braun eloxiert, Campa Gruppe, Campa Drehgriffe, Modolo Oversized Lenker und Vorbau, ACCUTRAX Clone und Blizzard-Slicks.

Zusammen mit dem Laiti sollte das doch genug sein, um wenigstrens einen Trostpreis zu gewinnen, oder???

Seit ca. 3 Monaten meines.


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

... okay realistisch gesehen nicht wirklich ... aber darüber mach ich mir mal jetzt keine Gedanken ... !! 

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (20. Juni 2002)

@phaty:gar nichts für.solche links teile ich gerne poste mal das aus galerie 17!!!!!!

@all:sorry für die abschweifungen.wollte dem vorurteil entgegenwirken,daß radeln impotent macht dann mal wieder her mit die bikes

@olli:blähsenffarben passt wohl besser,oder


----------



## Sylvester (20. Juni 2002)

...jaja - so kann ich auch 10.000 hits auf meinen beitrag zaubern, wenn ich jedesmal so eine femme du jour dranhänge...


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *Zurueck zum Thema:
> 
> Einen hab ich noch. Fruehes S-Bike, Kack-Braun eloxiert, Campa Gruppe, Campa Drehgriffe und Blizzard-Slicks.
> *



Was Thema ist bestimme ich! Und jetzt war Shakiras Hintern mal wichtiger!!!
Aber da hast Du natürlich ein klasse Bike am Start... die Farbe ist ausserirdisch - die Campa aber natürliche eine Fette 10 auf der Kult-Skala!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *...jaja - so kann ich auch 10.000 hits auf meinen beitrag zaubern, wenn ich jedesmal so eine femme du jour dranhänge...  *



na dann bin ich mal auf Deinen nächste Beitrag gespannt ... 

SEX SELLS!!!


----------



## Sylvester (20. Juni 2002)

...auf einem diskussionswürdigen rad sitzen würde


----------



## lebaron (20. Juni 2002)

mann mann kaum is man ein paar stunden net da kommen hier die geilsten hütten 
das landshyrk zieht einem ja wohl die schuhe aus


THUMBS UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juni 2002)

ach ja und zu nutellas manitou wollt ich ja auch noch was loswerden

also erstmal sind da ja auch wieder maguras dran die dann allerdings von der z1 plattgemacht werden

dem fass den boden schlägt aber das einzelne rote schaltröllchen aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Steinhummer (20. Juni 2002)

@ Phat: Ich kann nicht mehr, sick mir hier vor Lachen fast am Bein runter angesichts der Kommentare, und die werten Kollegen sind zunehmend verunsichert.   
Mal was anderes: Shakira - ist das nicht dieser Familientransporter von Opel??

@ Olli: Würd mal sagen, mit diesem bierschissbraunen Doppel-T-Träger bist du ziemlich weit vorn. Mein Tipp, falls du ein passendes Auto zum Bike brauchst: N oller Ford Knudsen Taunus in bronze-metallic... 

@ alle: Zieht euch warm an, Jungs, morgen schlägt das Empire zurück mit einem in blau/violett/aubergine/Alter Flieder/grün-changierenden Bonti-Rahmen - eat this: DAS SHIRT IST MEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> Mal was anderes: Shakira - ist das nicht dieser Familientransporter von Opel??
> *



NEIN der heisst doch Shimano!!!


----------



## olli (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Mein Tipp, falls du ein passendes Auto zum Bike brauchst: N oller Ford Knudsen Taunus in bronze-metallic...*



Sollte jemand einen Knudsen Taunus oder Granada 1 in braun, bronze, orange oder gruen verkaufen wollen: Her damit!
Bedingung: Kombi, gruene oder braune Velours-Polster, gut restauriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *
> 
> Sollte jemand einen Knudsen Taunus oder Granada 1 in braun, bronze, orange oder gruen verkaufen wollen: Her damit!
> Bedingung: Kombi, gruene oder braune Velours-Polster, gut restauriert.   *



Sitz ich hier gerade mit Kollege aus Türkei ... (echt jetzt!) und sagt der, sollst Du abwarten bis Türkei gewinnt Viertelfinale in Fussball - und dann gibt es gaaaaanz viel krasse Granadas beim Autokorso zu sehen ... ! 
Verstehst Du??

Sunai sagt Mehaba an alle ... er hat zwar keine Ahnung was wir hier tun aber trotzdem ...! Ich geh jetzt mal 'nen Tee trinken!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juni 2002)

@phat

bei der gelegenheit frag ihn gleich ma obs in der türkei biker gibt!
interessiert mich schon ewig!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> 
> bei der gelegenheit frag ihn gleich ma obs in der türkei biker gibt!
> interessiert mich schon ewig! *



Orginalzitat Sunai: "Deutsche Touristen in Atayla!" ...


----------



## lebaron (20. Juni 2002)

@phat 
wat soll mir dat sagen?


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> wat soll mir dat sagen? *



Sonnenstich??

Natürlich, dass es ausser Deutschen Touristen in der Türkei kaum jemand auf einem Fahrrad gibt ... Das ist denen zu heiss ...!
Und Auto wäre ja auch viel cooler ...
Ein paar werden wohl schon rumfahren aber so wie in Peking sieht es da nicht aus ... Peking = viele Fahrräder ... ich muss jetzt ja ein bisschen rücksichtsvoll mit Dir umgehen, wo doch Dein Köpfchen zu viel Sonne abbekommen hat ... 

Ach ja was habe ich es vermisst ein bisschen gemein zu sein ... !

Dr. Phaty & Mr. Hyde


----------



## lebaron (20. Juni 2002)

@phaty

nett von dir mit der rücksicht is aba net nötig
naja dachte ja nur das...und so....aba...naja
du weist schon

aba sag ma dat landshark is doch nen hammer aber echt porno is die gabel dazu!!!!!!!!! pfui


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phaty
> 
> 
> aba sag ma dat landshark is doch nen hammer aber echt porno is die gabel dazu!!!!!!!!! pfui *



Fragt man sich ob der Typ der das lackiert hat wirklich stolz auf seine Arbeit ist, wenn er Abends nach Hause geht ... unwürdig!!!


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

der opel shakira ist die familienkutsche vom hersteller "frisches denken für bessere autos" 

das nächst grössere modell ist dann der opel sinatra

haha oder aha - ganz eindeutig haha die kisten!


mercedes benz - ihr guter stern auf allen strassen


----------



## Opiumlover (20. Juni 2002)

und gebt mir das yeti-shirt zum bildschirmabwischen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

noch mehr so bilder und ich fange auch noch an, unanständiges zu posten.


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mecke _
> *und gebt mir das yeti-shirt zum bildschirmabwischen.... *



PLATZVERWEIS wegen Gotteslästerung....!!

Aber die PoPoS sind natürlich klasse!!!

FOOOOOTBALL 'S COMING HOME!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juni 2002)

lächtzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *noch mehr so bilder und ich fange auch noch an, unanständiges zu posten. *



Wenn wegen so einem notgeilen Klassik-Biker dieser Thread geschlossen wird, dann ist meine Rache fürchterlich ... und ich bin NICHT am lächeln ...!

Wixvorlagen direkt an: [email protected]

Basta!


----------



## andy2 (20. Juni 2002)

@ nutallabrot


das manitou ist echt grässlich wenn ich das gewusst hätte dann....


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

mehr räder! mehr räder! am besten mit weiblicher fleischauflage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *mehr räder! mehr räder! am besten mit weiblicher fleischauflage *



so isser brav ...

phaty!
die Frauenbeauftragte

Und hier ist der Traum des dicken Mannes:


----------



## Opiumlover (20. Juni 2002)

....am "taum des dicken Mannes" denn wenigstens Zwillingsreifen dranbauen????


----------



## nutallabrot (20. Juni 2002)

@andy2

stopstop, das war der Originalzutand vom Vorbesitzer, jetzt siehts wieder würdig aus....deins sowieso!


@lebaron: 

Achjaaa, die roten Schaltröllchen....sind übigens aus Kunststoff, nicht CNC-gefräst! Das sind eben die Details, die an keinem wirklich hässlichen Klassiker fehlen sollten!  
 

Zur Beruhigung: sind gleich abmontiert worden....


----------



## Kuromago (20. Juni 2002)

Zum Manitou: woran ich mich einfach nicht sattsehen kann ist die Stellung der Kettenstrebe   So was ist doch nicht normal!

Hat da nicht jemand hier mit thread das Wort Geometrieveränderung gebraucht?!?!?


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

habe diesen wunderschönen pace rahmen kürzlich bei wellmann begutachtet! sehr lecker  aber nur mit carabon starrgabel   und dem passenden pace vorbau 

besser als ein opel shakira

nik


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *habe diesen wunderschönen pace rahmen kürzlich bei wellmann begutachtet! sehr lecker  aber nur mit carabon starrgabel   und dem passenden pace vorbau
> 
> 
> nik *



Die einzig Wahre Ausführung ... !!!


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

tschuldigung, aber dazu sehen scheibenbremsen super sexy aus, wenn sie von hope sind!

nik


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

ein Fahrrad??

Nö ... 

aber das da ...


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

der körper ja. das gesicht aber kein stück, da ziehe ich poliertes alu mit carbon aber vor.

nik


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

SingleSpeed von Seven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *der körper ja. das gesicht aber kein stück, da ziehe ich poliertes alu mit carbon aber vor.
> 
> nik *



Du solltest mal an Deinen Prioriäten arbeiten ... !!!
Oder stehst Du auf Joergs Oma???

Ach so ...


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

habe meine prioritäten schon gesetzt:

viele räder (möglichst klein)

viele autos (nur mercedes der 60er/70er)

eine frau!

nik, der monogame polygam


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *habe meine prioritäten schon gesetzt:
> 
> viele räder (möglichst klein)
> ...



Ich sags ja - total falsche Prioritäten ... da liegt kein Segen drauf!

Wieso gibt es eigentlich keine von diesen hässlichen KLEIN bikes hier ... da gibt es doch genug Fotos von ... also los raus damit ...

Jetzt wo die ja in Wisconsin gebaut werden oder wo ist TREK ... Michigan ... in irgendso einem Staat der für seine MTB-Szene und die Epic-Rides bekannt ist...


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

es gibt von klein nur kultige lackierung, es kommt nur auf den standpunkt an. dafür mussten die lackierer nur giftige dämpfe einatmen anstatt wie bei landshark lsd zu konsumieren.
nik


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> * dafür mussten die lackierer nur giftige dämpfe einatmen anstatt wie bei landshark lsd zu konsumieren.
> nik *



... und für den Rahmen hat er sich mal glatt eine schöne Überdosis eingefangen die er noch mit einem halben Kilo Klebstoff - aus der Tüte geschnüffelt - verstärkt hat ... 
Oder er hasst seine Mutter...

Die Lackierung ist doch ein Fall für den Psychiater ... !!!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

lasst Schönheit in mein Leben ...

... hier fehlt ein Bild...!!!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

KUNST!!!


----------



## odelay (20. Juni 2002)

Es waren doch nur 29Zöller eindeutig verboten, oder?
dann also ein Rad von der anderen Seite der Scala
eigentlich hätten sie auch noch White-Naben reinmachen können, das hätte die Speichen auf Zahnstocherlänge reduziert


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Es waren doch nur 29Zöller eindeutig verboten, oder?
> *



Du kannst auch gerne 29Zöller hier reinstellen - was dann allerdings an Hohn und Spott über Dich kommen würde wäre sehr sehr hässlich ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (20. Juni 2002)

Sorry is OT, aber schaltet mal schnell Glücksrad auf Kabel1 an!
Da könnt ihr mal sehen, das Berliner krank sind!!! 
Ein Kumpel hat grad 'n H wie Hinrichtung gewählt...  ...ill ohne Ende, ich sag's ja.


----------



## nutallabrot (20. Juni 2002)

zum Manitou: man solls nicht glauben, aber die Bomber hat die Geometrieveränderung durch das Long-Travel-Kit der Mag21 ausgeglichen (so einigermaßen zumindest...)....fuhr sich insgesamt schon recht weich, aber sah TOTAL DOOF aus und man musste raufklettern wie auf einen Traktor....


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *Sorry is OT, aber schaltet mal schnell Glücksrad auf Kabel1 an!
> Da könnt ihr mal sehen, das Berliner krank sind!!!
> Ein Kumpel hat grad 'n H wie Hinrichtung gewählt...  ...ill ohne Ende, ich sag's ja.  *



Der ist doch bestimmt aus Texas ...!!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juni 2002)

so die 29 zölling mal außen vor dat kleine mountain cycle is ja wohl der hammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nutallabrot _
> *zum Manitou: man solls nicht glauben, aber die Bomber hat die Geometrieveränderung durch das Long-Travel-Kit der Mag21 ausgeglichen (so einigermaßen zumindest...)....fuhr sich insgesamt schon recht weich, aber sah TOTAL DOOF aus und man musste raufklettern wie auf einen Traktor.... *



Farmer John ... oder?


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

meine kleinen reifchen. das ding ist wenigstens nicht so aufgedunden wie das mountain cycle bmx!

nik
p.s: beim fahren sieht man mit 182cm kgs. ziemlich albern aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (20. Juni 2002)

hat denn keiner ein Foto von Shakira mit ECHTEN schwarzen Haaren????? Immer dieses Britney-blond....


----------



## lebaron (20. Juni 2002)

@nik 
aber 180kilo auf dem m.cycle

lol


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nutallabrot _
> *hat denn keiner ein Foto von Shakira mit ECHTEN schwarzen Haaren????? Immer dieses Britney-blond....
> 
> 
> ...



... doch


----------



## lebaron (20. Juni 2002)

woll'n wa net ma wieda von shakira zu bikes kommen???

ja ok phat die zweifelsohne ne nette aber manche oder viele bikes sind doch netter


----------



## Yetis (20. Juni 2002)

Endlich mal ein vernünftiges Fahrgestell! Zum Glück kein Retro, wie J. Oma.


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

hier ist noch ein richtig schönes phattes bike in militanter ausführung. weiss gott vorher das foto stammt.

nik


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *hier ist noch ein richtig schönes phattes bike in militanter ausführung. weiss gott vorher das foto stammt.
> 
> nik *



Das Bike steht im "American Cyclery" Shop in San Fransisco ...!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juni 2002)

postet ma kieber noch so ein paar kranke kleinlackierungen!!!


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

mehr schöne lackierungen schöner dicker alurahmen.


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

das ist ein attitude von and in japan modifiziert mit adroit löchern in dem ausfallende, weggeflexten hinteren cantigegenhaltern und einer kranken airbrushlackierung. ein kranker geist muss das gemacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

noch eine farbe, die nie in einem katalog war.

nik


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

falsches bild hab ich da genommen. das mountain klein gab es natürlich.

kranke lackierung für patrioten


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *das ist ein attitude von and in japan modifiziert mit adroit löchern in dem ausfallende, weggeflexten hinteren cantigegenhaltern und einer kranken airbrushlackierung. ein kranker geist muss das gemacht haben. *






... sehr geil ... !!!
das hat ja fast shakira-qualitäten ...


----------



## t-age (20. Juni 2002)

Bikes, Girls and Rock´n´Roll...

Ciao t-age


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

ich will unbedingt im winter auch so ein ding bauen!
lang und klar ohne mist dran! und low


----------



## t-age (20. Juni 2002)

Da lass ich nicht lang bitten...


Ciao t-age


----------



## t-age (20. Juni 2002)

Ciao t-age


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von t-age _
> *
> 
> 
> Ciao t-age *



... und wer macht hinterher die Sauerei weg ... !??
Die Autos sind wirklich geil ... !
Die Tussis findet man doch auf jedem Custom-Car-Meeting ...! In Massen!

UND ÜBERHAUPT!!! Wenn hier jemand anfängt Konkurrenz zu meiner Latina-Katze aufzubauen, dann gibt es Krach ...

Such mal ein Bunny mit einem Hässlichen Rad ... da fehlt es zur Zeit dran ... sogar die KLEINs die Nik auspackt sehen sehr gut aus...
Fehlt nur noch, das einer ein hübsches Cannondale findet ...

Mein Weltbild bricht zusammen ....

phaty!

Geht jetzt arbeiten ... Morgen früh wenn ich wiederkomme, will ich sehen, dass es 4500 hits gibt ... !!!
Weitermachen!! Ich bin bei Euch ... !!!


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

hey hast du vielleicht ein bild des "mythical"- lowrider, abgebildet in der ausgabe 03/02 des lowrider magazine?

das brauch ich dringend das bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (20. Juni 2002)

Dieses zum Thema "Öl-Frei!"...


----------



## whoa (20. Juni 2002)

...zum Thema "Staub, was is das?"


----------



## RobBj123 (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Such mal ein Bunny mit einem Hässlichen Rad ... da fehlt es zur Zeit dran ... sogar die KLEINs die Nik auspackt sehen sehr gut aus...
> Fehlt nur noch, das einer ein hübsches Cannondale findet ...*



Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl ;-) Nachdem ich den Thread mehr oder weniger aufmerksam verfolgt habe muss ich ja auch mal was dazu sagen...

Wenn einer errät wer das auf dem Bild ist dann gibts noch ein weiteres Foto... (noch vielvielviel besser...)

ciao


----------



## whoa (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original von nik _
> hält das klebeband den schaft an der gabel, damit er nicht unten rausrutscht klebeband statt schrauben spart zirka 2,4567 gramm



Wir Berliner sind so Hardcore... 

Darunter is 'n Dehnmeßstreifen angebracht!
Man vertraut so labilen Schrott wie den Marzocchi Forken ja auch nich unbedingt, oder?!


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

hält das klebeband den schaft an der gabel, damit er nicht unten rausrutscht klebeband statt schrauben spart zirka 2,4567 gramm


----------



## whoa (20. Juni 2002)

...noch ein paar Links! 

Shakira deluxe 






yammi yammi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (20. Juni 2002)

Hi ihr
so muss jetz auch ma wieder was sagen.
dat grüne superV dat sieht klasse aus.nur das gelb is voll oberporno. man dat is doch bestimmt erst ab 18 oder??
ja CD hat sich bei den farben immer wieder derbste ausrutscher erlaubt.mann denke nur an das HOLZ jekyll .nene ismirschlecht.
ABER die derbsten farben wurden eindeutig vor 96 zu rahmen gebracht.und da gibt es noch leute die hängen sich sowas an die wand  solche farben sind ein fall für den kampfmittelräumdienst!!!!
so die krönung kommt morgen mein superV600 in schwarz mit biogrips und maguras hat fototermin und dann werd ich die bilder gleich hochladen.IHR habt es ja nich annerscht jewollt.

ps schakira sieht nach garnix aus!! ne echt die sieht aus wie jedes andere luder auch.sorry phaty aber iss so
pps "Rommy" is hottest chick on earth

el


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

das sm 2000 von 1990 mit xt hatte die oberbrettlackierung:
zwei verschiedene blaumetallic töne, dazu nitto sattelstütze und vorbau in silber! und pepperoni alu gabel 

nik


----------



## whoa (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Hi ihr
> so muss jetz auch ma wieder was sagen.
> dat grüne superV dat sieht klasse aus.nur das gelb is voll oberporno. man dat is doch bestimmt erst ab 18 oder??
> ...


Einspruch euer Ehren, C'dale Colors are Mainstream! 
Erreicht ja nicht mal annähernd die Schockwirkung eines Mountain Goat, Brave bzw. Land Sharks! 



> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *ABER die derbsten farben wurden eindeutig vor 96 zu rahmen gebracht.und da gibt es noch leute die hängen sich sowas an die wand  solche farben sind ein fall für den kampfmittelräumdienst!!!!
> *


  



> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *so die krönung kommt morgen mein superV600 in schwarz mit biogrips und maguras hat fototermin und dann werd ich die bilder gleich hochladen.IHR habt es ja nich annerscht jewollt.
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!
Was haben wir verbrochen? 



> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *ps schakira sieht nach garnix aus!! ne echt die sieht aus wie jedes andere luder auch.sorry phaty aber iss so
> pps "Rommy" is hottest chick on earth
> *


Du unterschlägst den Hüftschwung... ansonsten würd ich Dir eventuell recht geben, aber nur eventuell!


----------



## Steinhummer (20. Juni 2002)

@ Sportskamerad Nik: Mein lieber Nik, Sie haben da ein ganz vorzügliches Geländebergrad in Militärausführung! Wie wärs mal mit einem Gemeinsamen Ausdauertraining? Denke, Ihr amerikanisches Kampfgerät und mein Schweizer Armee-Pedalpanzer passen hervorragend zusammen! Mir schwebt da ein gemeinsames Manöver unter der Parole "Der Berg ruft" vor.

@ phat: Zwei Fragen hätt ich noch. 1) Was ist denn das für ein geiler Rahmen in babypuderblau? 2) Hier ist die ganze Zeit von Lopez die Rede. Vermute, das ist der, der VW bei Nacht und Nebel verlassen hat und dann zu Opel ist, wo sie daraufhin den Shakira rausgebracht haben. Bitte um Korrektur, falls ich falsch liege.
Nachdem ich das Bild oben gesehen habe, muss ich sagen: Opel hat in Sachen Design echt nen Schritt nach vorn gemacht


----------



## go-dirt (20. Juni 2002)

und hier für unsere brave-fans, das "chief"...!!


----------



## t-age (20. Juni 2002)

> hey hast du vielleicht ein bild des "mythical"- lowrider, abgebildet in der ausgabe 03/02 des lowrider magazine?




Sprry, leider nicht...


Nu mal ein Mädel mit üblem Bikegeschmack...diese Farben...


Ciao t-age


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2002)

ausritt fällt flach, da erstens das rad leider nicht mir und zweitens meine waden vom diplomstress derartig geschwächt sind, dass ich vom bock fallen und von der walzen überrollt würde! 
aber dein name sagt es ja schon, ich würde lieber im hummer durch die pampa petzen.

aber einen hätte ich noch.


----------



## t-age (20. Juni 2002)

Grün-lila-gelb...als ob das Absicht gewesen wäre...würgs...


Ciao t-age


----------



## nutallabrot (21. Juni 2002)

um mal wieder eigene hässliche Bikes zu bringen....

...hab ich hier noch ein ganz heißes Eisen!! CrMo-Hauptrohre, der Rest aus stabilen Heizungsrohren, fettes OVERSIZED-Steuerrohr in 1 1/4", Special design made in Germany (HUI!!), komplettiert mit allem, was an den anderen Bikes abgefallen ist....besonders erwähnenswert ist das schief gespeichte Hinterrad....ja, mein erster Einspeichversuch..hält aber super!!


----------



## nutallabrot (21. Juni 2002)

noch eins, damit man sich auch an der Farbgebung ergötzen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (21. Juni 2002)

ja geil,genau das habe ich zum einschlafen gebraucht die vr-bremse zieht bestimmt super,bei der hängerstellung und erst der cat-aufkleber auf dem steuerrohr,ein traum ich dachte,ich sei betrunken,aber die farben haben mich auf jeden fall wieder nüchtern gemacht.wie lange hast du gebraucht,um die teile zu finden?lass mich raten,du hast einfach den ganzen schrott verbaut,der bei dir rumflog,oder?
eine echte schönheit


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Juni 2002)

quatsch,hab's erst auf dem 2.bild gesehen.du hast in der garage die pulle wein auf ex gesoffen und dich dann einfach mal ausgetobt


----------



## nutallabrot (21. Juni 2002)

hehe, schuldig im Sinne der Anklage....


----------



## eL (21. Juni 2002)

hehe wie heißts so schön in der werbung!!

hummer fenchel grüner  spargel und dazu BLANCHET
is doch die weinbuddel da im hintergrund oder????
na wie gesagt is das was fürn kampfmittelräumdienst!!

el


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> @ phat: Zwei Fragen hätt ich noch. 1) Was ist denn das für ein geiler Rahmen in babypuderblau? 2) Hier ist die ganze Zeit von Lopez die Rede. Vermute, das ist der, der VW bei Nacht und Nebel verlassen hat und dann zu Opel ist, wo sie daraufhin den Shakira rausgebracht haben. Bitte um Korrektur, falls ich falsch liege.
> Nachdem ich das Bild oben gesehen habe, muss ich sagen: Opel hat in Sachen Design echt nen Schritt nach vorn gemacht    *



zu 1: http://www.pattersoncraft.com/frames.htm

zu 2: Schönes Heck oder?


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Du unterschlägst den Hüftschwung... ansonsten würd ich Dir eventuell recht geben, aber nur eventuell!  *



eben!

Du weisst wie man sich bei mir einschleimt!!! Danke für die Links!!!! 

Das Mädel hat ja wirklich überhaupt keine Titten ... !!!
Ach ja der Hüftschwung ... schwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing!

phaty!


----------



## icke (21. Juni 2002)

Mein Ex-rad und das Ex-rad meiner Ex so ca 1992


----------



## PDa (21. Juni 2002)

Anwärter für den Industrie Design Preis 2002

mehr Bilder unter:
MTBR - Singlespeed


----------



## Kuromago (21. Juni 2002)

Boah!
Das ist hart für die singlespeed Gemeinde!
Und noch vor dem Mittagessen*kopfschüttel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (21. Juni 2002)

Hier mal eins für Hardcore-Tunten:


----------



## Pan (21. Juni 2002)

Lady-Frame:


----------



## Steinhummer (21. Juni 2002)

@ PDa: Mit diesem Fahrstuhl des Grauens bist ein ganz heißer Anwärter auf das Shirt, würd ich mal sagen (ohne jetzt hier Kollege Phat vorgerifen zu wollen). Besonders die Farbkombi ist allerliebst - das hätte nicht mal Miami Vice-Don angezogen, und das will was heißen    

@ Pan: Tolles Kinderrad - kraftvoll und geschmeidig, nur der Lack ist echt tubbymäßig

Tja, sehe schon, mit dem Bonbon-Bontrager werd ich hier nix mehr, der is ja farblich regelrecht dezent gegen manch anderen lack hier, der unter dem Einfluss starker Halluzinogene aufgebrascht wurde. Denke, der gute Keith war bestenfalls auf Tollkirsche, als er diese Farbgebung erfand


----------



## Steinhummer (21. Juni 2002)

Muss ohnehin zugeben, dass das Rad ja a) noch keins ist und b) auch nicht meins werden wird. Baus für nen Kumpel auf. By chance: Hat noch jemand alte XT-Kurbeln/blätter und ein Schaltwerk über?


----------



## ibislover (21. Juni 2002)

hi,

ist das auch bestimmt ein bontrager?
ich meine kein monostay, sattelklemmung vorne und auch die sitzstreben sehen irgendwie "anders" aus, von der muffe am sitz/oberrohr mal ganz zu schweigen...

aber, ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren. habe so ein bonti leider noch nie gesehen und meins hatte auch schon ettliche jahre auf dem buckel!  


phil


----------



## Steinhummer (21. Juni 2002)

Hi Yetilover,

der Verkäufer hat gemeint, es sei eins von den späten Taiwan-Teilen - hoffe mal, dass das stimmt 

Aber selbst wenn nicht: Ist ein geil gemachter Rahmen 

Steinhummer (weich werdend)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntman666 (21. Juni 2002)

hab schon gewonnen...


----------



## lebaron (21. Juni 2002)

@steinhummer

ich würde mich da yetilover anschleißen ich denke auch das dat kein bonti is ebebn aus genannten gründen!!!!

aber sonst sind ja hier über nacht ma wieder  ein paar perlen reingekommen

besonders nett ist wieder mal NUTELLAs radel-extremes *brech*


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von PDa _
> *Anwärter für den Industrie Design Preis 2002
> 
> mehr Bilder unter:
> MTBR - Singlespeed *




Tja ... auch wenn es Euch schwer fällt... abgesehen von den Flaschenhaltern ist das Ding ja wohl super-phat!!! Matt Chester hat wieder zugeschlagen!!!
Tut mir Leid - aber das Mittagessen kommt da nicht hoch...!!!

Deutschland - USA im Viertelfinale ... !!??? Die Welt geht den Bach runter ...

Phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von stuntman666 _
> *hab schon gewonnen... *



NEIN! Aber danke für den Tritt in die Eier!!!!

phaty!


----------



## Kuromago (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



@Phaty

Dein Ernst??? ca. 10 verschiedene blau & grüntöne an einem Rad und dann noch teilweise eloxiert, schlagen Dir nicht auf den nüchternen Magen??? 

Und dann noch vor grünem Hintergrund!

Hochgekommen ist mir auch nichts, war ja noch vor dem Mittagessen 

Rahmen, Kurbeln und Laufräder haben auchmeinen vollen Respekt, aber DAS GESAMTERSCHEINUNGSBILD

********gal, denn Du richtest


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kuromago _
> *
> 
> @Phaty
> ...




Grün und blau eloxiert auf Titan finde ich geht in Ordnung ...
wie gesagt, die Flaschenhalter müssen eine - bei SingleSpeedern gewollte - Provokation darstellen ...
Allerdings wird mein Herz immer weich, wenn ich einen WTB-Lenker sehe!!
Ausserdem ist Matt Chester so cool ... da können wir hier noch 3000 Threads schreiben so lässig werden wir nie!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (21. Juni 2002)

@phatmaaaaaaaaan

da muss ick dir recht geben bei sonem wtb dropbar muss man weich werden!
aber ohnehin dat radel hat wat auch wenn es auf den ersten blick sehr sehr sehr porno ist!!!!!!!

aber naja ich glaube eh nicht an libe auf den ersten blick!!!


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *Mein Ex-rad und das Ex-rad meiner Ex so ca 1992 *



Sag mir bitte das Deine Ex richtig gut aussieht, denn ihr Geschmack was Satteltaschen und Männer angeht ... naja ...!
Aber die Sonnenbrillen waren ja damals sehr hip ... ich hatte eine von Oakley mit der konnte man zur Not auch zum Wrack der Titanic herabtauchen - und die war GOLD verspiegelt ...
Hätte ich die mal aufbehalten, dann wäre ich heute ein richtig gut verdienender Zuhälter ... !!

phaty!

P.S.: ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, ob man solche Farbmuster ohne die Zuführung von bewusstseinserweiternden Drogen entwickeln kann!??


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phatmaaaaaaaaan
> 
> da muss ick dir recht geben bei sonem wtb dropbar muss man weich werden!
> ...



... daher hier mal ein fettes Detail ... auf die Dosierung kommt es an!!!


----------



## eL (21. Juni 2002)

Hi
so nun gibt es keine gnade vor dem herrn denn nun gibt es ein bild von meinem Bike<--darf man das so nennen ???weils doch nen CD is 
nen classiker ist es auch weils soo mit dieser schwinge nie wieder gebaut wird.und das ist gut so 

el


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Hi
> so nun gibt es keine gnade vor dem herrn denn nun gibt es ein bild von meinem Bike<--darf man das so nennen ???weils doch nen CD is
> nen classiker ist es auch weils soo mit dieser schwinge nie wieder gebaut wird.und das ist gut so
> ...



... sind ja wohl die Bar-Ends... wie hast Du die denn gedreht?
Ansonsten ist das ja wohl eher eines der schöneren Cannondales ...!
Überhaupt sind die ja ganz niedlich - aber wenn man mal Cannondale-Händler war, dann MUSS man die einfach hassen ...!!!
Und natürlich kommt noch Deine standhafte Weigerung dazu, SingleSpeeden als die eigenlich herausragende Art der Fortbewegung anzuerkennen!


phaty!


----------



## Hoerni (21. Juni 2002)

Moin Leute,

cooler Thread. Hier ist die Gurke von Shiggy - kennen bestimmt diejenigen, die sich im Singlespeed Forum bei mtbr.com rumtreiben - das ist krassomat!!! Da können meine Kisten nicht mithalten ;o[ 

Have FUN!!!


----------



## eL (21. Juni 2002)

neenee ich bin unschuldig
hat der monteur so hingedreht als er die Julie gegen ne Hs33 ausgetauscht hat hab nur noch keine zeit gefunden das zu ändern. aber erschwerend kommt hinzu das ich die barends mutwillig dazugeordert hab und dafür auch noch bezahlt und von coda sind die auchnoch!!!!!!


> Ansonsten ist das ja wohl eher eines der schöneren Cannondales ...!


du beleidigst mich !!oder?


> Und natürlich kommt noch Deine standhafte Weigerung dazu, SingleSpeeden als die eigenlich herausragende Art der Fortbewegung anzuerkennen!


jo bin multispeeder aus überzeugung und zu alt für nur 1 gang.

nun wem dies nich hässlich genug ist dann post ich ma ein paar details 

el


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *als er die Julie gegen ne Hs33 ausgetauscht hat
> *



Okay Du hast gewonnen ...
wer hintereinander FREIWILLIG zwei Ölquellen an seine Aludose schraubt wird bekämpft... !
Da will man nett sein und Du schiesst Dir selbst ins Knie ... betteln nach Schläge???
Habt Ihr keine anständigen Domina-Studios in Berlin mehr? 
Okay 300  um sich die selben Qualen abzuholen, die man hier von mir für nix kriegt ... ich seh es ein ... !

Aber kein Küssen vor dem dritten Date ... !

Gears ARE gay... !

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *Moin Leute,
> 
> cooler Thread. Hier ist die Gurke von Shiggy - kennen bestimmt diejenigen, die sich im Singlespeed Forum bei mtbr.com rumtreiben - das ist krassomat!!! Da können meine Kisten nicht mithalten ;o[
> ...



Sollte das Bild in den FERTIGMACHER Thread????
Da gehört es nämlich hin ... 

Ich warte dort auf Dich ...     

P.S.: Der Hintergrund ist bösartig!!!


----------



## marty7 (21. Juni 2002)

Hier noch ein Eisenschwein aus Frankreich, ein YVES ANDRE sehr Rar


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von marty7 _
> *Ist der Sieger schon ermittelt? *



Nein, der Sieger ist noch nicht ermittelt...
Ausserdem gewinnt auch kein Bild von einem Bike - sondern die Gesamterscheinung... ! Wer sich also als bissiger Kommentator hervortut - und das haben Einige! - kann extrem viel "Punkte" machen ... ist ja auch für den Spass ... obwohl ein paar Leute für ein YETI-T-Shirt (BATIK!) wahrscheinlich alles tun würden ...
Naja zur Zeit fahren sie wohl alle Autokorso!!!!
Und ausserdem ... wieso wehrt sich hier eigentlich keiner so richtig gegen meine Triaden über Cannondale Cola-Dosen??? Weil Ihr Alle wisst, dass ich im Recht bin - oder was??? 

5300 hits oder so bisher ... wie lange wollen wir denn noch durchhalten???
Bis Deutschland rausfliegt oder Weltmeister wird??

In den letzten 24 Stunden sind hier wirklich nochmal ein paar schöne Bilder aufgetaucht ... 
Ausserdem finde ich es klasse, dass plötzlich so viele Leute mitmachen, von denen man noch nichts gehört hat ... ich zumindestestens nicht!

Irgendein Pillermann hat uns aber bei der Bewertung nur EINEN STERN gegeben - womit wir jetzt nur noch ein 4 Sterne-Thread sind!!!!


* SOFORT ALLE BEWERTUNG ABGEBEN!!!! EIN FÜNFER MUSS HER!!!!*

           


... sonst ruf ich meine Brüder ...!

phaty!

P.S.: Und als Anhang mein neustes Kunstwerk mit dem Namen "Die Sexgöttin und das Singlespeed...!"


----------



## peppaman (21. Juni 2002)

moin!

na da hab ich doch gerade etwas gefunden, bei mtb-rev.com

ist zum glück nicht mein eddy, das hab ich ja neulich erst wieder gepostet.
 hat aber den vorteil, dass es nicht kaput ist wie meins.

viel spass beim kotzen, ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## nutallabrot (21. Juni 2002)

die Tapete ist echt schlimmer als das Rad..erinnert irgendwie an Erbrochenes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (21. Juni 2002)

Pfui Deifi....do hams schon wieder Maguras rangschraubt!


----------



## lebaron (21. Juni 2002)

mann mann mann
also dat mit den magurasnimmt ja echt überhand und vorallem auch an teilweise klassikern montiert-nee nee(ja ja ich weiß gramatik sechs)


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2002)

Nach Verschieben eines Beitrages in diesen Thread sind plötzlich unsere HIT-Zahlen weg!!!!! 110?????? Ich glaub es baggert! Es waren 5300 ... SIZE MATTERS!!!    Grrrrrrr ... und die Bewertungen sind auch weg!

phaty!
Schreit: SABOTAGE!!!!


----------



## lebaron (21. Juni 2002)

aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

stimmt mir auch grade aufegefallen!

wat is da los?????????


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Juni 2002)

wattewn dat für ne *******???????414 antworten ,aber nur 114 hits???????   mooooooddddddddeeeeeeeeerrrraaaatttttttoooooooooorrrrrr,mach dat wieder her!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Juni 2002)

ach,ja,ich muß ja popoabfall sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> stimmt mir auch grade aufegefallen!
> ...



Vielleicht hat der XCRacer unseren Staabi bestochen ... mit seinem Corratec SingleSpeed ... oder was so ein BRUDERVERRAT HEUTE KOSTET!!!!!!

is ja egal ... 

einfach 5.300 dazuzählen ... WE ROCK!

phaty!


----------



## Staabi (21. Juni 2002)

Huch, ich glaub das war meine Schuld... Ich wollte das GT mit der Tapete mit dem Thread zusammenlegen, aber dabei sind anscheinend auch die Hits von dem GT-Thread übernommen worden...

Sorry 

Aber wir können ja in einer Nachtaktion den Thread einzeln aufrufen und immer schön F5 drücken...

Grüße,

Staabi


----------



## t-age (21. Juni 2002)

So sieht das sonst nur bei Grossmuttern aus, wenn sie ne Flickendecke aus Garnresten strickt...lauter Farbflecke...


Ciao t-age


----------



## whoa (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Huch, ich glaub das war meine Schuld... Ich wollte das GT mit der Tapete mit dem Thread zusammenlegen, aber dabei sind anscheinend auch die Hits von dem GT-Thread übernommen worden...
> 
> Sorry
> ...


Schon dabei... 
...morgen früh is alles wieder gut!


----------



## whoa (22. Juni 2002)

Momentan sind wir bei knapp 2450...
werd jetzt mal die "Taktfrequenz" senken! 
Dann kann ich mich beruhigt auf's Ohr hauen, ohne daß wir übers Ziel hinausschießen.
Bei einem Klick alle 10 sec kann ich die nächsten 10 h ganz beruhigt schnarchen... 

5300 + 350 + x müßte dann morgen früh (gegen 12 Uhr) passen...


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

.... dass die Leute, die vor dem "crash" in dem Thread drin waren - will heissen, dass sie eine Nachricht bekamen, wenn was Neues los war - nichts mehr hören ... keine eMail mehr bekommen ... !!!!
Ach ja .. was soll es... nicht so schlimm ... wir haben in jedem Falle hier einen Klassiker kreiert ... 

Für die Bekanntgabe der Gewinner mache ich einfach einen neuen Thread auf! Keine schlaflose Nacht Staabi ...  alles wird gut

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

@phat

wie jetzt einen neuen threat aufmachen???

wozu der hat doch wieder fast seine alten hits-dank an whoa-und im ernsta die 10000 schaffen wir bei dem threat doch garantiert!weil dieser einfach nur geil is

also phat wozu ein neuer?


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

gibts denn keine bikes mehr die es würdig sind hier gepostete zu werden???
in den letzten beiden tagen is ja hier net so viel passiert!!!!

also POSTETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lasst die 10000-er marke knacken


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

werd ick doch nochma nen richtig hübschet posten so um die augen zu entspannen


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

und weil es so schön war nochmal ein nicht wirklich hübsches landshark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> 
> wie jetzt einen neuen threat aufmachen???
> ...



... nur für die Gewinnerbekanntgabe ... aber wenn es dem allgemeinen Wunsch entspricht, können wir hier weitermachen, bis Südkorea Weltmeister wird...!!

"Einer geht noch .. einer geht noch rein ...!"

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und weil es so schön war nochmal ein nicht wirklich hübsches landshark *



Der Gebrauch der Wortes "hübsch" im Zusammenhang mit diesem Rennrad wird hiermit auf übelste verurteilt und mit einer Ladung Erbrochenem auf die SIDI-Schuhe bestraft .... ! üüüüüüüüüüüürgh!!!

So und jetzt gibt es noch drei Daumen für den Mut ...   

phaty!

Ich habe Hunger ...


----------



## Quen (22. Juni 2002)

Zum Glück ist es nicht meins in der Farbe - in einer anderen Farbe würde ich es sogar nehmen  

Aber Flower Power ist wohl wieder schwer im kommen


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *Zum Glück ist es nicht meins in der Farbe - in einer anderen Farbe würde ich es sogar nehmen
> 
> Aber Flower Power ist wohl wieder schwer im kommen
> *



Das muss doch ILLEGAL sein !!!!!! Zumindestens aber gegen die Genfer Konventionen ... 
Wer traut sich denn mit sowas auf die Strasse????? oder in den Wald ...
Das macht doch Rudel von Wildschweinen auf Jahrzehnte unfruchtbar!!

phaty!


----------



## Quen (22. Juni 2002)

Dafür kostet der Rahmen aber auch 3300 EUR - das ist doch eigentlich Strafe genug


----------



## Kokopelli (22. Juni 2002)

ha,das ist doch dieses selten häßliche maverick.o-ton bike-sport-news:"der dämpfer lässt sich über den luftdruck und eine regelbare zugstufe an die bedürfnisse des fahrers-im flora-design wohl eher an die der fahrerin-anpassen"


----------



## Kokopelli (22. Juni 2002)

fahren bei euch eigentlich auch seit 2 stunden lauter 3-er bmw hupend durch die stadt ich seh's schon kommen:finale deutschland-türkei.


----------



## BommelMaster (22. Juni 2002)

hier


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

da kommt man nichtsahnend vom biken und dann darf oder muss ich mir so ein maverick ankucken bei demwahrscheinlich selbst den blumenkindern der sechziger schlecht würde!

uuuuuuuuuuurghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nik (22. Juni 2002)

klar ist die lackierung eher was für eine schwullette, aber der rahmen an sich ist der hammer! er hat details, die andere räder erblassen lassen und ihm einen kultstatus sichern werden.

nik


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *klar ist die lackierung eher was für eine schwullette, aber der rahmen an sich ist der hammer! er hat details, die andere räder erblassen lassen und ihm einen kultstatus sichern werden.
> 
> nik *



Du findest doch wirklich immer an allem etwas Gutes!!!!
Jetzt sei doch mal ein bisschen destruktiv ... MANN!!!!

phaty!

P.S.: 3er BMWs in Berlin ... bei uns fahren die 190er Mercedes... naja wir sind ja  auch eine arme Gegend! Zonenrandgebiet sozusagen, weil Frankreich so nahe ist!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rockyfahrer _
> *hier *



hübsch! Und welches Wort lernen wir morgen??


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

mann mann und ein DOPPELSTAUN

hab grad ma gekuckt und hier im classik forum is dat ja echt der meisgeklickte und und soweieso der threat mit den meisten antworten!
HAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMERERRRRRRRRR


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

Naja die Mitwirkung in diesem Thread erspart einem auch den wöchentlichen Gang zum Aggressions-Abbau-Workshop in der Walddorf Schule ...
Aber so richtig böse wird hier ja Niemand! Wir sind ja alle so lieb ...!

GRUPPENUMARMUNG!!!!!

und noch ein schönes Bild für Euch Pillermänner ... SO sieht ein aufgeräumtes Cockpit aus!!!


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

...aber die pedalen....

tztztztz

naja nee aber dat is nu ma echt hübsch-hübsch aufgeräumt!
haste auch noch die totale?

....*trotzdemdenkterderthreatschläftindenletztentagensehrein*....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

...ach der herr phat ist jetzt auch ein eisenschwein???....

glückwunsch-aufnahmeprüfung überstanden?


----------



## Jeroen (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> und noch ein schönes Bild für Euch Pillermänner ... SO sieht ein aufgeräumtes Cockpit aus!!! *



Was ist das für ne gabel????  Sieht gut aus! Kann ich auch sehr gut benutzen..... Sag mir bitte was es ist...!

 Danke!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

Die Leute die vor dem kleinen Unfall mitgepostet haben bekommen keine Nachricht mehr, dass was neues gepostet wurde!!! Das SAUGT!!! 
Daher wollte ich ja auch schon langsam die Tür zumachen ...

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

@phat

??????????????????????


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> 
> ?????????????????????? *



jetzt kann  man es oben lesen


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

mhmmmm

grummel

meinste man sollte das kind jetzt schon begraben-wie wär es mit dem längsten thrat des forums?


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> Was ist das für ne gabel????  Sieht gut aus! Kann ich auch sehr gut benutzen..... Sag mir bitte was es ist...!
> ...



Keine Ahnung... vielleicht hilft das Bild!

Der Rahmen ist ein Matt Chester Singlespeed UTE


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Keine Ahnung... vielleicht hilft das Bild!
> ...



hier kommt Ute...


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *mhmmmm
> 
> grummel
> ...



kann der thread laufen bis Weihnachten ... vielleicht mache ich kurz einen anderen auf und weisse auf die techn. Schwierigkeiten hin, damit sich Alle nochmal einklinken ...

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

jo mach dat denn dann läuft der noch mindestens ein jahr-isch schwörre-naja wie gesagt mach und verweis ma wiedr auf den hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

ohne Kommentar - mir gefällt es ja - bis auf das Plastik dran!!
Ist auch ein Matt Chester UTE


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

so und jetzt mal ein bild das ich echt von ganzem herzen schön finde!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *so und jetzt mal ein bild das ich echt von ganzem herzen schön finde!!!!!!! *



Mein Gott für dieses Bild liebe ich Dich ... !!!!

aufblasen, ausdrucken, einrahmen, auslachen ...

phaty!


----------



## nik (22. Juni 2002)

@lebaron:
das wtb ist natürlich ein absolutes brett, leider wohl nicht deins, wie ich an dem aufwändigen fotografen-hintergrund sehen kann.
vor dem rad wurden bestimmt putzige babys aufgenommen oder tütenmonster für ein zeitung 


@phatty: bissiger soll ich wieder werden:

deas rad mit den grünen teilen,welches du dauernd postest ist so was von besch....en, ich kann dir gar nicht sagen wie ätzend ich das finde. dann doch lieber ein blümchen maverick. 
die ganzen eloxierten teile, der vorbau, einfach alles an diesem rad stösst tief in mein ästhetisches empfinden!

wie man zu sagen pflegt: ein häässsliches rad ( die betonung liegt auf hässlich und muss beim sprechen exxxtremm auseinander gezogen werden.)

nik


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

...danke


...bin halt ne perle...

*lächz*


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

@nik

ja ertappt
mit dem wtb-dat wäre echt schön
*träum*
aber man kann halt nich immer alles haben


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *@lebaron:
> das wtb ist natürlich ein absolutes brett, leider wohl nicht deins, wie ich an dem aufwändigen fotografen-hintergrund sehen kann.
> vor dem rad wurden bestimmt putzige babys aufgenommen oder tütenmonster für ein zeitung
> ...



ich komm gleich und tret dir in den Arsch - aber zuerst muss ich Osbournes gucken!!!!

f*ck...

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

auch wenn ick dat radel erst echt ... fand musste ich doch meine meinung revidieren undmich phatmaaaaaaaan voll un ganz anschließen

ganz nebenbei halte ich das radel auch für recht durchdacht!
so von wegen kleiner steifer rahmen
und naja über den zweck, kultfaktor und die funktion eine swtb dropbars hoffe ich nicht debattieren zu müssen!


----------



## KIV (22. Juni 2002)

aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (22. Juni 2002)

an:


----------



## KIV (22. Juni 2002)

was soll das? Gewichtszunahme um in ner anderen Klasse mitmachen zu dürfen?
Gruß,
*Stefan*


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

also der beschreibung auf der site nach solls wohlnen blinki sein-naja auf jeden fall cool find ich!
und das mit der gewichtszunahme is doch hoffentlich nich ernst gemeint


----------



## eL (22. Juni 2002)

Hi ihr classiker 
also erstens werden heute wo die leute wat anders machen als im internet rumhängen.es soll ja bei dem KAISERWETTER möglich sein ein bisschen zu biken 
hab ich nehmlich heute auch gemacht und bei jedem schaltvorgang musst ich so an dich armen onegearironpik denken.
und da wurd ich so traurig weil du dir ja bloß ein ritzel leisten kannst und soo.ja und da hat ich die zündende idee also von ner 27 gang shimano schaltung nutzt man ja nur 14 gänge!!!demzufolge hab ich 27-14=13 übrig die darfst du den haben.und mit deinem einen gang den du schon hast sinds bei dir dann auch 14 gänge  

nun zum thema von wegen die leutz würden keine nachricht bekommen wegen newpost und so??!!!
seid mal ehrlich......es handelt sich um den tread schlechthin!!!da brauch ich keine ihmehlbenachrichtung!!!neenee da schau ich schon aus reflex regelmässig rein!!!!!also abwarten und  trinken wird schon werden

el


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *auch wenn ick dat radel erst echt ... fand musste ich doch meine meinung revidieren undmich phatmaaaaaaaan voll un ganz anschließen
> 
> ganz nebenbei halte ich das radel auch für recht durchdacht!
> ...



Das der Typ, der das Rad aufgebaut hat einen absoluten Geschacksfehler hat ist ja wohl unbestritten ... aber ich will ja auch nur, dass Ihr Euch mal ernsthaft den Rahmen reintut! 72°/72°-Winklung, Tretlager 3 cm höher als Normal, abfallendes Oberrohr = SPASSMASCHINE!!!!
Ausserdem kostet die Schönheit 1000 US$ ... ein Merlin fast das Dreifache!
Und bei Matt ruft man an und kann mit ihm diskutieren, wie das Endprodukt aussehen kann ... DAS ist Cult Mädels...

phaty!
Nächstes Jahr auf UTE...!?


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Hi ihr classiker
> also erstens werden heute wo die leute wat anders machen als im internet rumhängen.es soll ja bei dem KAISERWETTER möglich sein ein bisschen zu biken
> hab ich nehmlich heute auch gemacht und bei jedem schaltvorgang musst ich so an dich armen onegearironpik denken.
> ...



Danke Papa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (22. Juni 2002)

so nu zu dir mein lieber baron aus Potzdorf

jaja das weis doch jedes kind das man keine blauen CD´s fährt
weil die soo schnell kaputt gehen black müssen die sein man dann halten die auch. desweiteren sieht das ja nach dem rahmen von Molly Luft aus!!!als sie noch aktiv downhill geflogen ist 
naja CD hat sich von ihr in der nächsten saison getrennt die sagten die chemie würde nich stimmen 

el


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

@el

achso
auf den lack kommt es also be c'dale an
welcher lack hält denn nun am besten - der schwarze oder was?
oder sind die bike skomplett aus lack???

...man rede ick schon wieder einen stuss....

also ok eingesehen blauer lack hält weniger aus als schwarzer


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *so nu zu dir mein lieber baron aus Potzdorf
> 
> jaja das weis doch jedes kind das man keine blauen CD´s fährt
> ...



... was mir zu Cannondale einfällt, sind die geilen Mädels aus der Europa-Zentrale in Holland, die immer auf den Messen rumgefallen sind ... die hiessen immer so ähnlich wie Monique oder Celine, waren mindestens 1,80 Gross und hatten die orginal Boxen-Luder-Tüten eingebaut ...
"Haben Sie schon unsere neue Prospekt...!"  

Seit dem Tag hat der Begriff: vorzeitige Ejakulation eine neue Bedeutung für mich ...

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

@phat

vorzeitige......



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@el
> 
> achso
> ...



Die bringen doch jetzt ein Model "Marylin Manson" raus ...
Lack wird blutrot mit einer eitrig gelben Lefty drin ... die Federung ist natürlich abgeschaltet, damit es auch richtig weh tut und sich die Nägel auf dem Sattel auch ordentlich in den Hintern bohren können ... der eigentliche Brüller ist aber die eingebaute Bordelektronik ... wenn Du den Berg hochfährst fängt sie an zur Unterstützung schreckliche Versionen von 80iger Jahre Hits zu trällern und wenn Du den Hobel im Gelände endlich wegschmeissen willst dann schreit er: "F*ck You" und verklagt Dich auf 3 Mio Dollar Schmerzensgeld ....

This world is totally Fugazi!

DAS mein Freund ist Stuss-reden!!

phaty!


----------



## eL (22. Juni 2002)

ichbinsschowieder el

nene dat war zu steif deswegen is es gebrochen man
denk doch ma an den spruch von marcus stork als sein adrenalin entzwei ging 
und nochmal zur farbe
in soner farbe da müssen doch materialschwächende chemikalien drinsein.und wenn es nur der joint vom lackierer is der im vollrausch den rahmen lackiert hat 
sowas greift sofort die substanz an und den machts knack

el


----------



## eL (22. Juni 2002)

sach ma hat dein komisches bike  das midde blinker was du sooo toll findest,hat dat scheibenbremsen?????????hüüüüüüllllfffeeeeee ich erbreche 

also das beste is dieses komische lilane.da krich immer hunger auf schokolade von 

el


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

na gut dat mit der steifigkeit muss man denen mit dem grossen c ja lassen-wat für'n wortspiel-aber dat is eben nur eine saison steif!tja so isset eben dat leben hart (später wie c'dale-weich)und ungerecht!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

Ich poste jetzt so lange Matt Chester SingleSpeeds, bis ich den Namen Cannondale nicht mehr hören muss ...

   

Alternative könnten wir die Bezeichnung Cola-Dose einführen ...!
Immerhin muss ich gestehen, dass die Cannondale-Fahrer hier keine Jammerlappen sind und rumweinern ... 

phaty!
"Nachts um halb eins, wenn der Japaner seine Hand in die Friteuse steckt, ohne eine Mine zu verziehen - ja die halten was aus ...!"


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

au jaaaaaaaaaaa

bitte mehrRRRRRRRR

in diesem sinne
COLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSECOLADOSE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nik (22. Juni 2002)

leute die matt chester fahren scheinen richtig viel geschmack zu haben, wie phatty mit dem letzten bild mal wieder bewiesen hat!

nik


----------



## eL (22. Juni 2002)

Darf ich Cola Dose abkürzen???
wäre dann CD büdde büdde

el-dergerneCDfährt-diabolo


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Darf ich Cola Dose abkürzen???
> wäre dann CD büdde büdde
> 
> el-dergerneCDfährt-diabolo *



SONDERGENEHMIGUNG ERTEIL!!! WEITERMACHEN .... !!!! 

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *leute die matt chester fahren scheinen richtig viel geschmack zu haben, wie phatty mit dem letzten bild mal wieder bewiesen hat!
> 
> nik *



Ja!


----------



## nik (22. Juni 2002)

tolle gelbe felge, zeugt von geschmack!

bitte noch mehr beispiele, die meine theorie untermauern.

nik


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *tolle gelbe felge, zeugt von geschmack!
> 
> bitte noch mehr beispiele, die meine theorie untermauern.
> ...



... jetzt hast Du mich verarscht Nik ... oder? 
Gelbe Felge ...

naja hier noch einen für die handwerkliche Qualität ...


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

oooooops


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

also dat is doch ma echt nen nettes radel wenn man ma von der felge absieht-irgendwat is ja immer
aber nach diesem bild kann man zweifelsohne sagen dat der matt dat doch n bisschen sehr kann wat er da macht


----------



## nik (22. Juni 2002)

schöne qualität, aber hat das alberne rad mit der gelben felge eigentlich keine hintere bremse oder fahrt ihr singlespeeder öfter mit rücktritt. 

nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

wuaahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhaaaaaaaaa

wat is denn bitte dat

da hat sich der kleine gary aber ein bisschen sehr vertan-ich hoffe das ist ein prototyp oder gab es dat teil mal?


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *schöne qualität, aber hat das alberne rad mit der gelben felge eigentlich keine hintere bremse oder fahrt ihr singlespeeder öfter mit rücktritt.
> 
> nik *



Schatzi das ist eine STARR-Nabe ... 

Fix your gear - and your mind will follow ...!

phaty!


----------



## nik (22. Juni 2002)

das istt ein downhillrad von den misserbrüdern, erste version glaub ich, die hatten halt damals diesen pinnacle rahmen und haben ne federung drangebrutzelt!

nik

version2


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> da hat sich der kleine gary aber ein bisschen sehr vertan-i *



... ja ja genau wie an dem Tag als er seine Firma an TREK verscheuert hat ...!


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2002)

puuuh 

na version 2 sieht ja da schon besser aus


----------



## CarstenB (23. Juni 2002)

das Fully, das Nik geposted hat ist FAKE! Das hier ist das wahre Klein mit Federung hinten! Wie das Ur-Mantra Pro mit Starrgabel...

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nik (23. Juni 2002)

carsten kommt mir zur seite, sehr schön.
gleich hinterdran version nummer drei!

nik


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

yeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

also mit dem teil kann man sich ja wihl ma richtig einen abstilen
damit schleppste garantiert jede shakira an der eistheke ab

mit dem kleinen blauen wohlgemerkt


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von CarstenB _
> *das Fully, das Nik geposted hat ist FAKE! Das hier ist das wahre Klein mit Federung hinten! Wie das Ur-Mantra Pro mit Starrgabel...
> 
> Gruss, Carsten *



Die Tochter hat den Gutschein und jetzt greift Papa das T-Shirt an ...

SCHWEINEGEIL!!!!!


----------



## nik (23. Juni 2002)

shakira passt aber mit ihrem latinahintern nicht auf den sattel, deshalb wird es wohl schwer mit abschleppen.

andererseits kann man mit dem kleinen rad locker zwischen den beinen der ganzen bodyguards durchfahren und kommt so unbemerkt an den opel shakira


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

abschließend kann ich zu den 3 kleins nur sagen
...dat die misserbrüder sowas zugelassen haben, die wären doch garantieerrrrrrrrt lieber hardtail gefahrn..........


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

ja das ist ne theorie mit dem opel shakira und ja du hast recht die passt ad glaubsch net drauf


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *shakira passt aber mit ihrem latinahintern nicht auf den sattel, deshalb wird es wohl schwer mit abschleppen.
> *



MOMENT MAL HERR NIK!!!!! 

höre ich da etwa Kritik am Popo der einzig Göttlichen ...!!!???

Die Idee mit den Bodyguards ist aber gut ...

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

@phat

na du musst zugeben dat ih hintern net grade klein ist-wat ja nich zwingend heißen muss dat der net schick is!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> 
> na du musst zugeben dat ih hintern net grade klein ist-wat ja nich zwingend heißen muss dat der net schick is! *



Gott sei Dank!!!


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

hat denn hier keiner mehr ein gute nacht oder wieder aufwachbild????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *hat denn hier keiner mehr ein gute nacht oder wieder aufwachbild???? *



Gute Nacht Shakira ...


----------



## whoa (23. Juni 2002)

...Charlies Angels Soundtrack Song No. 6!
Sir Mix-a-lot  -  I Like B.. B....


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...Charlies Angels Soundtrack Song No. 6!
> Sir Mix-a-lot  -  I Like B.. B....   *



Dich habe ich ja schon vermisst... !!!

Insane in the mainbrain ...

phaty!


----------



## whoa (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *also das beste is dieses komische lilane.da krich immer hunger auf schokolade von
> *


Dieses von Dir als "komisch" betitelte Bike durfte ich mir heut mal live betrachten... wirklich geiles Gerät.


----------



## whoa (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Dich habe ich ja schon vermisst... !!!
> ...


Jetzt wo's langsam dem Ende entgegen geht muß ich mich doch nochmal zu Wort melden! 

Und zwar werd ich jetzt auch gleich mal wieder ein wenig rumfrotzeln...  
Also das Matt Chester sieht echt kriminell aus, der Typ der das zusammengestellt hat beweist echt, daß er keinen Geschmack hat! 
Man sollte doch meinen, daß es nich möglich sei einen solch smarten Rahmen mit 1A Komponenten alá King, Paul, WTB usw. zu bestücken und dann solch ein Monster zu erschaffen. 
Abgesehen von Rahmen, Lenker, Steuersatz, Kurbeln und Naben würd ich alles in die Tonne treten!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Jetzt wo's langsam dem Ende entgegen geht muß ich mich doch nochmal zu Wort melden!
> 
> ...



... dann bleibt aber nicht mehr viel übrig zum in die Tonne treten ... das ist ja das Problem, ich habe den Eierkopp ja schon angefleht, einfach mal die Flaschenhalter und das Schutzblech abzumontieren und dann ein Bild zu machen ...
Macht er nicht ... !!! Dann sieht das Baby ja ganz anders aus .... naja ich mache es nächstes Jahr besser...!!  

phaty!


----------



## whoa (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ... dann bleibt aber nicht mehr viel übrig zum in die Tonne treten ... das ist ja das Problem, ich habe den Eierkopp ja schon angefleht, einfach mal die Flaschenhalter und das Schutzblech abzumontieren und dann ein Bild zu machen ...
> ...


Wie bitte, da bleibt nix mehr übrig?  
Tschuldige die Frage, aber hat Dir die Sonne die Netzhaut verbrannt und Du kühlst sie jetzt mit Tomatenscheiben?! 
Vorbau *bäh*, Reifen *würg*, Lenkerband *spuck*
Pedalen, Bremsen, Sattel, Gabel, Kettenblatt, Sattel, ...

Übrigens finde ich, daß das Matt Chester & Nutellas Manitou mit der Z1 die schrecklichsten Monster in diesem Thread sind, da gibt's gar nix zu diskutieren! 
Und das allerschlimmste ist, daß beides absolute Traumbikes sein könnten, naja zum Glück wird Nutallabrot für die Verbrechen des Vorbesitzers gradestehen und alles wieder richten... dafür von mir:


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

eigentlich baut ja bohemian echt hübsche räder aber das....

naja jedenfals is der rahmen so groß dat ick durchlaufen könnte

*holladiewaldfee*


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

bild vergessen naja

da:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *eigentlich baut ja bohemian echt hübsche räder aber das....
> *


...nich aber!  
Das ist doch der beste Beweis!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

... so zum Wachwerden bevorzuge ich meine Columbian Blend ...

Tach auch!

phaty und shakira ...!


----------



## whoa (23. Juni 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

Da ich Euch so gerne mit Shakira-Bildern bewerfe habe ich endlich die perfekte Lösung gefunden ... Shakira UND ein Bonanza-Rad ... !

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

uuuuuuuuiiiiiiiii whoa ... das ist mal ein gemeines Bild von Dir ... hast Dich länger nicht rasiert oder? Du bist ja noch dicker als ich... hätt ich jetzt nicht geglaubt!

phaty!


----------



## whoa (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *uuuuuuuuiiiiiiiii whoa ... das ist mal ein gemeines Bild von Dir ... hast Dich länger nicht rasiert oder? Du bist ja noch dicker als ich... hätt ich jetzt geglaubt!
> 
> phaty! *


 


Staabi hat auf seiner Seite aber auch viele rattenscharfe Lackierungen, daher is er IMHO ein ganz heißer Favorit auf den Sieg... 






















mehr gibt's hier...
Scharfe Farben auf Staabis Page 

Und noch was schön hässliches, natürlich auch von Staabis Page...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

Es muss doch irgendwo ein Gesetz geben, dass solche Lackierungen unter Strafe stellt... sowas kann doch nicht legal sein ...!
Wer ein bike so verunstaltet, der frisst doch auch kleine Kinder ohne Senf!

phaty!


----------



## eL (23. Juni 2002)

moin moin
da mein computer den server nich finden konnte sach ich erst jetz tach. also tach auch 

ik will dat landshark haben bütte bütte

und phaty du hast doch nich wirklich vor dieses matt chester zu kaufen oder dir nen rahmen auf irgendeine mir nich erklärliche weise anzueignen oder????der besitz vertrieb herstellung ja selbst die gedanken an soowas sind strafbar!!!dat gibt mindestens 10 jahre CD ohne bewährung 

el


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> und phaty du hast doch nich wirklich vor dieses matt chester zu kaufen oder dir nen rahmen auf irgendeine mir nich erklärliche weise anzueignen oder????der besitz vertrieb herstellung ja selbst die gedanken an soowas sind strafbar!!!dat gibt mindestens 10 jahre CD ohne bewährung
> 
> el *



Jetzt pass mal gut auf Du Cola-Dosen-Penis-Verlängerungs-Biker ... wir SingleSpeeder lassen uns ja einiges gefallen, aber über zwei Firmen sagt man nix schlechtes: Spot und Matt Chester ... also wird diese kleine ironische Bemerkung von Dir umgehend in eine Kriegserklärung von mir umgewandelt ... !!!
Ab heute 15 Uhr befinden wir uns im Ausnahmezustand ... !
Das Problem mit 10 Jahren Cola-Dosen (CD) biken ist ja wohl die Tatsache, dass ich dafür mindestesn 16 Rahmen bräuchte ... wer soll denn das bezahlen ... !?
Ausserdem müsste ich mich spätestens nach 7 Jahren in Casablanca zum Mädchen umoperieren lassen, weil CD-fahren tötet ja bekanntlich sämtliche männlichen Chromosome in der Erbmasse ab! Wäre dann aber eh shitegal, weil der harte Rahmen ja sowieso impotent macht!!!

Im übrigen hast Du gerade dafür gesorgt, dass es auf der diesjährigen SingleSpeed Europameisterschaft in Todtnau eine zusätzliche Disziplin gibt: "Cannondale-Tossing" ... Weitwurf! Das gab es früher in den USA immer mit Huffies aber ich werde es so erniedrigend wie möglich für CD gestalten ...

So, willst Du mich immer noch von Matt C abbringen?

phaty!


P.S.: Wenn Du den Einwurf mit Casablanca nicht verstanden hast, dann frag einfach den Transsexuellen Deines Vertrauens!


----------



## whoa (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Es muss doch irgendwo ein Gesetz geben, dass solche Lackierungen unter Strafe stellt... sowas kann doch nicht legal sein ...!
> Wer ein bike so verunstaltet, der frisst doch auch kleine Kinder ohne Senf!
> 
> phaty! *


Kleine Kinder ohne Senf, hmmm... lecker! 
Ich hasse Senf! 

Mal ehrlich das Mountain Goat is doch der Wahnsinn,
*Jeff Lindsay for President!* 

Das FRO find ich auch ziemlich heftig... 
da is ja jedes Brave ein Waisenkind gegen!


----------



## eL (23. Juni 2002)

der rahmen iss abartig und damit basta.
ausserdem müsste der ja doppelte rohrdurchmesser haben wenn er dich tragen soll und den sieht er ja auch aus wie ein.....ja du weist schon 

el


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

Krieg ... es ist Krieg ... Du hast es so gewollt... KRIEG!!!!

Mein Herz schlägt immer noch unregelmässig seit dieser schaltungsgeile Südberliner einen Matt C mit einem CD verglichen hat ... 
Ich brauch jetzt erst mal meine Tropfen und das Asthma-Spray ... !!

Alle CD-Hasser an die Front ... schickt mir Bilder vongebrochene Rahmen von Cola-Dosen - für weggeknickte Leftys gibts was extra!!!

Mann mann mann... bis man mich aus der Fassung bringt...!

phaty!
WarPig!


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha,watt is das denn????phattys bruder mönsch phatty,du auf dem blauen klein und der da auf seinem erbrochenen in rahmenform,ihr wärt vor jeder eisdiele DAS traumpaar blöd nur,das ihr nicht zu shakira vorstoßen würdet.da ihr beide so grazien seid,würdet ihr beim durchdiebeinefahren wohl im gemächt der bodyguards hängenbleiben   süßer die glocken nie klingeln


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> haha,watt is das denn????phattys bruder mönsch phatty,du auf dem blauen klein und der da auf seinem erbrochenen in rahmenform,ihr wärt vor jeder eisdiele DAS traumpaar blöd nur,das ihr nicht zu shakira vorstoßen würdet.da ihr beide so grazien seid,würdet ihr beim durchdiebeinefahren wohl im gemächt der bodyguards hängenbleiben   süßer die glocken nie klingeln *



    

Jawollllll Koko ... das war mal ein Verriss aus der Weltspitze!!

   

Ich fühl mich verarscht und geschmeichelt!!! 

Respekt!

phaty!


----------



## whoa (23. Juni 2002)

...aber besser als nix! 











...und noch 'n Raven in Spuckgrün!


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

haha,liegt definitiv an der lackierung.der typ muß ja echt an geschmacksverirrung leiden.*kotz*wobei ich sagen muß,daß ich es nur unterstütze,wenn die coladosen kollektiven selbstmord begehenhach,mit restalkohol im blut lästert es sich doch am schönsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

LACH BRÜLL SCHREI ... auf dem Boden wälzend ...!!!

wooooooohuuuuuuuu...!!!!

mehr mehr mehr ... oh tiefer ... jaaaaaaaaaaa ... !!!


phaty!
"I am the one Orgasmatron!!!"


----------



## bsg (23. Juni 2002)

@whoa: ist das das faltrad aus der neuen mba ;-)) ???


----------



## nik (23. Juni 2002)

das brettlied von sepultura!       

die farbe von dem schön zerborstenen raven ist aber eindeutig ein brett!

nik


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

...yeaaaah der findet ja wieder den server....

naja komm grade vom radeln und halleluja die cd gabel is ja wohl extrem cool so kaputt wie se is-naja und wer mit nem raven in der farbe nen rennen fährt der muss ja eh bestraft werden also von daher-juhuuuuu ein kaputtes cd mehr auf dieser welt!!!!!


ja ja der lindsay-for president wäre ne gute lösung

aber lack-mäßig schießen glaube ich echt die boys von landshark den vogel ab also wat die für drogen haben-die will ick auch!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *das brettlied von sepultura!
> *



Orginal-Version von Motörhead ...


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

@nik

ich hasse coverbands-jaja dat is net von sepultura sondern MOTÖRHEAD

aber trotzdem n steiles BREEEEEEETT


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

mann phatty das's ja ma wieder cool 2 mal der gleiche einfall zur gleichen zeit

und god shaved the queen and bless MOTÖRHEAD


----------



## whoa (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@whoa: ist das das faltrad aus der neuen mba ;-)) ??? *


 C'dales neues Einwegfaltrad, mit grünem Punkt!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *mann phatty das's ja ma wieder cool 2 mal der gleiche einfall zur gleichen zeit
> 
> und god shaved the queen and bless MOTÖRHEAD *



Wir sind eben die Orginal-Mosher!!!

No sleep til Todtnau ... !

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

vielleicht sollte die idee mit dem faltrad dem cdale vorstand ma unterbreitet wrden die bräuchten ja nich ma tüfteln einfach ravens in hornautumbra verkaufen 100m fahr und falten!

keine mehrkosten nur noch zufriedene omas die endlich ihr hightechschrottfaltrad haben


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

HAMMERSMITH

aber todtnau is auch net schlecht
wieso aber eigentlich todtnau?


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> C'dales neues Einwegfaltrad, mit grünem Punkt!  *



Das ist der Trick eines jeden guten Demagogen ... man baut ein Feindbild auf und schon geht die Diskussion ab wie Schmidts Katze...

Heute schon gemöllemannt???

phaty!

Für die einen ist es Mountain-Bike für die anderen der längste Selbstmordversuch der Welt ...


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *HAMMERSMITH
> 
> aber todtnau is auch net schlecht
> wieso aber eigentlich todtnau? *



SINGLESPEED EURO CHAMPIONSHIPS 2002 ... !!!

one fuc*ing speed!


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

selbstmordversuch is aber glaube ich doch mittlerweile die beste beshreibung für diese ersheinung cd
naja aber wer ist hier eigentlich net suizidgefährdet?


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

wenn ich mir in letzter zeit deine schreibfehler anschaue,glaube ich,dass du ein ernsthaft gefährdeter kandidat bist net so viele tabletten schlucken,gell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *wenn ich mir in letzter zeit deine schreibfehler anschaue,glaube ich,dass du ein ernsthaft gefährdeter kandidat bist net so viele tabletten schlucken,gell *



Iss denn schon wieder Love-Parade?


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

@koko

nee nee keine sorge - das is bloß die aufregung!*grins*
hast aba recht hab da grade ma gekuckt und -tachchen- da kommt einiges zusammen

naja egal


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

oder wie hieß es schon bey thin lizzy

*there's whiskey in the jar*


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

ja ja,immer diese hobbylegastheniker und berufsalkoholiker
bey???jetzt willst du mich verarschen.


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

da kuck ich so ganz unschuldig bei ebay durch und was sehen meien augen zwangsweise

boaaaaah !  is mir schlecht

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1838688516


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ja ja,immer diese hobbylegastheniker und berufsalkoholiker
> bey???jetzt willst du mich verarschen. *



Schön, dass wir drüber gesprochen haben - können wir jetzt wieder CDs beschimpfen ... ?!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

nee koko

dat passyyyyyert einfach so


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *da kuck ich so ganz unschuldig bei ebay durch und was sehen meien augen zwangsweise
> 
> boaaaaah !  is mir schlecht
> ...



Jetzt wissen wir auch wo der Typ mit dem Matt Chester seine Inspirationen hernimmt... !!!


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *da kuck ich so ganz unschuldig bei ebay durch und was sehen meien augen zwangsweise
> 
> boaaaaah !  is mir schlecht
> ...



igitt!!!*breichreiz*das muß der verschenken,nicht versteigern.weiss auch schon einen kandidaten:der herr mit der wunde am knie und ner kaputten grünen coladose.oh mann,das ist echt cd-konkurrenz


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

ich glaube nach seiner cd erfahrung würde der dat teil mit kusshand nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

C'dale gibt ja lebenslange Garantie - frag' ich mich nur: Wer will den so früh sterben???

phaty!
sehr irritiert...


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

nee nee,das kommt schon hin.mußt du nur aus der sicht der räder sehen.die bringen sich ja selber um,weil sie sich schämen als coladose auf die welt gekommen zu sein.und dann gilt die garantie nicht


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

würde sich da nich jeder schämen-selbst in der werbung wollen die dosen lieber ein feuerwehrauto sein


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

..ach ja stimmt...

mir fiel grade ein das die ja komischerweise die produktion dieser raven-dose eingestellt haben

*sehrsehrmerkwürdigterfindendas*


----------



## eL (23. Juni 2002)

Soso phaty du schmetterst mir also den fehdehandschuh mit voller wucht ins gesicht ja 
naja ich dacht du verstehst spass??? aber da dem wohl nicht so ist tuts mir ja schon wieder fast leid für dich 
wie gesagt hatte ich in meinem posting darauf hingewiesen das dieser matt chester rahmen mit dieser 3km sattelstütze bestimmt nicht für dich taucht.und möge er in deinen augen noch sooo schön aussehen.was mich auf folgende frage bringt.ihr die ihr soo rumlästert habt ihr eure räder zum fahren oder zum gaffen?????ich hab mir eins zum fahren gekauft und deshalb is es auch CD geworden und nich irgend sonn frühzeitclassiker wo die konstrukteure  noch nichma nen schulabschluss hatten als se das zusammengefuddelt haben.
ach und phaty ich habe mit keinem wort "dein"matt chester mit nem CD verglichen!!!nene das war deine fantasie die mit dir durchgegangen ist  
dieses bike was du soo genial findest ist in seiner geometrie meiner meinung nach sehr merkwürdig
denk ma drüber nach

el


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

*erfragtsichwaumbeiderbewertungschonwiedereinsternfehlt*
mann mann dat kann nich sein

@el

sag ma du hörst dich ja plötzlich so eingeschanppt, sauer an


----------



## eL (23. Juni 2002)

nun ich wusst garnich das man hier im forum was hören kann??is doch alles geschrieben oder?

ach phaty noch eins du darfst gerne mein bike oder auch dessen erzeuger beleidigen aber nich mich ok???
ich hoffe du weist an welcher stelle du uber die stränge geschlagen hast!!
peace 

el


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *was mich auf folgende frage bringt.ihr die ihr soo rumlästert habt ihr eure räder zum fahren oder zum gaffen?????ich hab mir eins zum fahren gekauft und deshalb is es auch CD geworden und nich irgend sonn frühzeitclassiker wo die konstrukteure  noch nichma nen schulabschluss hatten als se das zusammengefuddelt haben.
> 
> el *


also meins ist zum fahren da.was ist das denn für ein gefühl,auf nem rad zu sitzen,das einem jeden moment unterm popo wegbrechen kann nix für ungut,radel sind nunmal geschmackssache,und cannondales sind halt für manche hier im forum,mich nicht ausgeschlossen,eine optische beleidigung.ich persönlich bevorzuge klassische rahmenformen,sprich diamantrahmen.aber wie gesagt,geschmackssache.
[email protected]:der threat heisst:c.deger und phatlizard machen euch fertig,also nich gleich alles auf die goldwaage legen,gell


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> ich hoffe du weist an welcher stelle du uber die stränge geschlagen hast!!
> peace
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt nicht ... 
weil ich habe es immer nur spassig gemeint ... vielleicht die Penisverlängerung...??? naja das muss ja jeder Porsche-Fahrer auch aushalten!

Die Geometrie des Matt Chester ist absoluter Ober-Müll .... hat er mir gerade selbst bestätigt... der Typ der es sich hat bauen lassen, wollte das eben so - auch wenn es wenig Sinn macht ... mir geht es bei dem Teil auch nur um die schöne Schlichtheit ...

Lass mal sehen was hab ich Dir noch um die Ohren geschlagen: Männliche Chromosome und Impotenz... na hör mal ich wiege 112 kg und fahre in einem Sommerkleid fahrrad (also manchmal!) also das ist ja wohl erheblich schwuler! ...
Ansonsten kann ich Dir versichern, dass ich das alles gaaaaaaanz ... entspannt gemeint habe mit Dir rum-threaden macht nämlich riesen Spass...!
Also entschuldige ich mich erstmal für was immer zu viel war!!!

Du hast ja den ganzen Thread verfolgt und weisst ja auch, dass ich vor allem Cannondale als Firma hasse - ich habe die ja mal verkauft ...!

Erinnerst Du Dich an die Anfangs-Idee des threads... ?? Gas geben ohne das der Anwalt kommen muss ... !

love, peace and bikes

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eimetspek (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> Was ist das für ne gabel????  Sieht gut aus! Kann ich auch sehr gut benutzen..... Sag mir bitte was es ist...!
> ...



das ist ein McMahon titanium fork...

http://www.mattchester.com/maindocs/utilitimanphotos.shtml


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von eimetspek _
> *
> 
> das ist ein McMahon titanium fork...
> ...



... türlich .... Danke für das Schliessen dieser Wissenslücke ... Ei mit Speck ? Auch lecker...!


----------



## itz (23. Juni 2002)

was'n hiiier los  disserei oder was, tststst ...
Macht euch doch nicht immer gegenseitig rund, sondern habt euch mal alle jantz lieb oder schaut euch meine liebliches kleines rotes singlespeed c'dale ratbike im touren trimm an, jaja der Zug der vordern Bremse is zu lang aber das ist gut so weil ich da dran immer die Wäsche zum trocknen aufhäng ...  
Krisch isch jetzt auch nen BigMäg ???
P.S: und mit der Kiste wird die ssem gefahren und zwar rein aus Protest gegen irgendwelche pissigen Kultschmieden  

Gruss Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

na ja,wenigstens rot,wie es sich für ne coladose gehört
p.s.:ist die stüzen-und sattelstellung eine von dir eingebaute sollbruchstelle,um dem rahmenselbstmord vorzubeugen nix für ungut,du musses ja lieb haben,nich ich.


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *was'n hiiier los  disserei oder was, tststst ...
> Macht euch doch nicht immer gegenseitig rund, sondern habt euch mal alle jantz lieb oder schaut euch meine liebliches kleines rotes singlespeed c'dale ratbike im touren trimm an, jaja der Zug der vordern Bremse is zu lang aber das ist gut so weil ich da dran immer die Wäsche zum trocknen aufhäng ...
> Krisch isch jetzt auch nen BigMäg ???
> ...



Auch eine gute Einstellung ... !!
Der BigMäc geht an Meike - leider verloren ... ! Jetzt wo es fast vorbei ist kommst Du an und willst mitspielen ... tstststs... !

Ach ja als Schocker - ihr müsst jetzt ganz stark sein - es gibt auch ein Cannondale, das mir gefällt ... das von rikman!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

aber nur wegen der bierflaschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Ach ja als Schocker - ihr müsst jetzt ganz stark sein - es gibt auch ein Cannondale, das mir gefällt ... das von rikman!
> 
> phaty! *


das sagst du nur ,um dich bei deinem cheffe einzuschleimen!phatty,du wirst doch nicht weich werden


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> das sagst du nur ,um dich bei deinem cheffe einzuschleimen!phatty,du wirst doch nicht weich werden *



wieso einschleimen... ich bin doch schon drin!!!

Nee nee - keine Kompromisse ... aber manchmal muss ja auch eingestehen, wenn was gut aussieht ... ! 
Immerhin hat es hier erst ein Corratec reingeschafft... und da würde einem ja nun wirklich genug zu einfallen ...!!!!

Ich finde zum Beispiel das Head-Shox-Prinzip sehr gut ... da gibt es einen Merlin Rahmen wo man das einbauen kann ... jetzt reden wir natürlich nicht von der Lefty!!! 

Also immer schön gönnen können ... 

phaty!


----------



## itz (23. Juni 2002)

Naja,
Sattelstange ööhmm, die hat ihren sitz höchstens 3-4mm über der max-Markierung von daher kein Problem, hab nur lange Beine dafür aber nicht all zu viele Kilos  

Komisch,komisch hab ich da vielleicht neulich rikman hinterher gerufen, er solle auf die Felge auch Schläuche und Mäntel aufziehen.  Na gut ehrlich gesagt, hab ich sowas auch schon mal gemacht, war allerdings bei einem Strassenrennen und ich war damals sehr jung und sehr verwirrt  

Gruss Chris


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *... und ich war damals sehr jung und sehr verwirrt
> *



... und Du brauchtest das Geld! Richtig?

phaty!


----------



## itz (23. Juni 2002)

... endlich einer der mich versteht


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> wieso einschleimen... ich bin doch schon drin!!!
> *


das hab ich auch schon mitbekommen.mir ist nur aufgefallen,das du auf der hp noch mit keinem wort erwähnung findest.oder liegt das daran,daß du den (achtung:wortwitz)'rahmen sprengen' würdest


----------



## whoa (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ach ja als Schocker - ihr müsst jetzt ganz stark sein - es gibt auch ein Cannondale, das mir gefällt ... das von rikman!
> *


AAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! ...shocking! 

Also mal ehrlich, was hat unser Einsatzleiter denn da alles an seine Lenkzentrale gepappt? 

Wahrscheinlich is da auch 'n Airbag dabei... 
und der Sattel is elektrisch verstell- und beheizbar!

Also da würd ich viel lieber auf itz sein Ratbike zurückgreifen, obwohl ich rot genauso bescheiden finde wie schwarz!


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

zu beiden cd's kann ich wieder nur ein großes *brech* abgeben

dat eine wie dat andere einfach porno!


----------



## lebaron (23. Juni 2002)

interessant sind allerdings die bierflaschen im hintergrund von rikmans schwarzem c'dale !!!


----------



## eL (23. Juni 2002)

ja stimmt leute CD is Oberporno seh ich ja hier immer wieder bestätigt   
hehe obwohl mit sicherheit keiner von euch konkrete gründe nennen kann warum das so ist  fahren tun die astrein fragt ma den einsatzleiter oder sketcher!!!!!
watt ik aber damit sagen will ist:
nich jeder von uns is reif fürn CD da muss man schon hart wie marmelade und zäh wie himbergele sein damit der eigene körper son CD nich gleich wieder abstößt  sind sie reif für dieses bike?????

el


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

nö!
mir reicht,daß ca.5.ooo.ooo andere biker auf der welt 'reif' für ein 'cd' sind.da bin ich doch lieber unreif


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

... bevor Ihr jetzt eine Lichterkette um Berlin herum organisieren wollt - el-diabolo und ich haben uns gaaaanz doll lieb... !!!  


@Koko
ich hab bisher noch jeden Rahmen gesprengt in den man mich gesetzt hat!
Wortwitz ... Du könntest ja Morgen in der Redaktion von Harald Schmidt anfangen ... die brauchen noch einen der Kaffee holt ... !!!

phaty!

P.S.: wie wäre es denn mit Eisenschweinkader Kommunikationsoffizier für mich? Oder hat es so was schon ....


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

hat denn hier Niemand mehr was gegen MARIN BIKES auf Lager ... in den frühen 90igern waren das die Mütter aller Alu-Rahmenbrüche .... wie hiess denn der Hobel nochmal ... "Indian Firetrail" ... ich weiss nicht mehr ... 

Klein, poliert und ständig gebrochen ...!

phaty


----------



## nik (23. Juni 2002)

um noch mal kurz zu rekapitulieren:
die threadidee war doch, eigene bikes (die schöne und das biest) zu zeigen und ordentlich darüber herzu ziehen.
nach zahlreichen ausrutschern in andere themengebiete (z.b. ladies und coladosen) fordere ich hiermit mehr räder!

fahrt mal wieder was auf jungs!
als belohnung mein trek 8500, baujahr 1990


ps.: ich liebe coversongs! suche in morpheus unter "punkcovers" 

nik - brown eyed girl


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *um noch mal kurz zu rekapitulieren:
> die threadidee war doch, eigene bikes (die schöne und das biest) zu zeigen und ordentlich darüber herzu ziehen.
> nach zahlreichen ausrutschern in andere themengebiete (z.b. ladies und coladosen) fordere ich hiermit mehr räder!
> ...



Wie jetzt? Dein TREK gibt es zu gewinnen??
Das Bild ist viel zu klein, um darüber herzuziehen ... !!!
Ausserdem waren die Ausrutscher in andere Themengebiete bisher fast das Beste hier ... naja ausser die Blümchenlackierung von dem MAVERICK!!!

Punkcovers ... hmmm da würde Dir meine CD Sammlung sofort ein wohliges Gefühl in die Hose zaubern ...!!!

Schon mal die NOFX Version von "I am a believer" gehört... ??? EKELHAFT!! 

phaty!


----------



## nik (23. Juni 2002)

natürlich ist das bild viel zu klein! jetzt ein grösseres.

natürlich sind alle ausrutscher gut, aber es könnten sich durchaus mehr leute an diesem thread beteiligen, sonst fallen immer mehr sterne weg 


so nik


----------



## nik (23. Juni 2002)

nochmal


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

tjaaaaaaa,schon recht hübsch.wenn's ein aktuelles foto ist.ist das dein stadtrad?wegen singlespeed.nur an der stütze mußt du was machen.der abrieb passt irgendwie nicht zur ansonsten sauberen optik.
@phatty:da bring ich lieber dem andrak das bier des tages.nach ausführlichem vorkosten natürlich


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *
> natürlich sind alle ausrutscher gut, aber es könnten sich durchaus mehr leute an diesem thread beteiligen, sonst fallen immer mehr sterne weg
> 
> ...



Schatzi wir haben so ca. 600 Antworten und gehen stramm auf die 10.000 hits zu ... glaubst Du wirklich ich mach mir noch um Sternchen sorgen!!!
Die Leute die hier mitgemacht haben - haben Geschichte geschrieben!
Viele bikes, viel Spass und eine Menge Kommunikation ... kann garnicht besser sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *nochmal *



ist das das TREK mit der "Splatter-Lackierung" ... ???
Das hatte  mal eine Beischlafpartnerin von mir ... sehr schön ... also die Partnerin!

phaty!


----------



## nik (23. Juni 2002)

ja das ist ein 1990 8500 alu mit easton t9 alu. da man das alu nicht schweissen kann, wurde es halt in innenmuffen verklebt.
geile übergaänge und es hält bis heute.
lackierung ist schwarz mit weissen splattern, züge auch am unterrohr (ab 91 nur oberrohr) und 1" gabel (ab 1991 phatter).

das foto war als singlespeed aufgebaut, jetzt hat es wieder 21 gang.

die stütze ist halt ziemlich abgeschmirgelt, aber es ist eine xtr und eine der besten stützen, die ich kenne.

demnächst kommt wohl wieder mein schöner alter syncros vorbau dran. in den hatte ich mich schon 1990 beim german verliebt 

so genug geschichte

nik - tales from the crypt


----------



## ibislover (23. Juni 2002)

das hintere laufrad ist noch nicht das engültige und auch vorne kommt noch ein anderer pneu drauf.


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

mönsch,nimm uns doch nicht die kritikpunkte weg wirklich schön,aber ich würde vielleicht noch die gabel lackieren.


----------



## eL (23. Juni 2002)

hehe Marin bikes sind do ziehmlich die schönsten die ich je gesehen hab. zumindest die hartails in stahl 
fullys konnten die nie bauen der schwingenlagerpunkt war soo hoch das man zum wechseln ne leiter brauchte 

hat wer noch son marin für billich abzugeben????kann auch nur ein gang dransein is egal ik bau mir das schon   hin wies muß 

dat trek sieht wirklich gut aus 
jo und um mal hier ein bisschen verwirrung zu stiften zeig ich euch ma mein traumbike wenn dat nur bezahlbar wäre aber mit  1990 vollkommen unbillig die scheiben und die telegabel<--ohgott ich kanns kaum aussprechen würg.
also die ma wechdenken, denn re rohlof rein ne HS33 und ne Fatty vorne rein(ja das geht kost nur 200 aufpreis)so nu darf gelästert werden 

el


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *das hintere laufrad ist noch nicht das engültige und auch vorne kommt noch ein anderer pneu drauf.   *




Mann Alter Du traust Dich was ... so hab ich mich ja nicht mehr erschreckt, seit das bike von whoa hier gepostet wurde ... erklär mir mal (und das meine ich ernst!) wie man auf solch eine YETI-Lackierung - die ja immerhin typisch und orginell ist eine rote Gabel draufknallen ....

ich meine findest Du das wirklich schön? Bist Du ein unehelicher Enkel von Salvadore Dali ....

Danke für das Rad ... konnte man sich mal wieder echt einen geben!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *mönsch,nimm uns doch nicht die kritikpunkte weg wirklich schön,aber ich würde vielleicht noch die gabel lackieren. *



KOKO bist Du besoffen ... schau Dir mal Vorbau und Sattelstütze an ... FARBE!!!


----------



## eL (23. Juni 2002)

iss dat ein 8 speeder????
dat is zu schön um zu fahren stell dat ma inne vitrine und gut is

el


----------



## ibislover (23. Juni 2002)

irgendwas muss man ja tun um zu gewinnen!    
nein aber mal im ernst. der vorbesitzer hat das teil zum downhill heitzen benutzt (und dennoch ist der rahmen tiptop!  ). daher auch ne judy dh. ich habe schon mit nem lackierer gesprochen, der mir die gabel passend zu rahmen lackiert.
falls es zu bunt ist, einfach ne sonnenbrille aufsetzen! 

gruss,
phil


----------



## ibislover (23. Juni 2002)

ja, im moment is es noch ein 8-speedster.
leider sind die pbc kurbeln mit nem dh-spider ausgestattet und daher kann ich vorne nur ein blatt montieren. mal schauen ob ich irgendwann was passendes an kurbeln auftreiben kann!


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> KOKO bist Du besoffen ... schau Dir mal Vorbau und Sattelstütze an ... FARBE!!! *


na ja,ich mag's halt blau.

@el-diabolo:diese ganzen bunten smiley's sind schön was schönes,oder lockern so'n posting ungemein auf        und jetzt mein liebling


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> jo und um mal hier ein bisschen verwirrung zu stiften zeig ich euch ma mein traumbike wenn dat nur bezahlbar wäre aber mit  1990 vollkommen unbillig die scheiben und die telegabel<--ohgott ich kanns kaum aussprechen würg.
> also die ma wechdenken, denn re rohlof rein ne HS33 und ne Fatty vorne rein(ja das geht kost nur 200 aufpreis)so nu darf gelästert werden
> ...



Schön!
Wie heisst die Farbe? Förster-Unterhosen-Grün??? sehr dezent... für den Yetilover wäre das zu dunkel!!!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

schön auch papas gartenzwerg vor mamas terracota-blumentöpfen


----------



## ibislover (23. Juni 2002)

schau dir mal dieses mojo an, welches sich bei mir im garten räckelt!
is durch den blitz a bissle hell, is aber die gleiche farbe!   
da gugsch, gelle!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *schön auch papas gartenzwerg vor mamas terracota-blumentöpfen *



Mann Koko das habe ich doch glatt übersehen ... Du bist mein Held! Meine Reflexe werden schlechter... ! 

Dafür noch die Weisheit des Tages:

Das Leben sollte mit dem Tod beginnen, nicht andersherum. Zuerst gehst Du ins Altersheim, wirst rausgeworfen, wenn Du zu jung wirst, spielst danach ein paar Jahre Golf, kriegst eine goldene Uhr und beginnst zu arbeiten. Anschließend gehst Du auf die Uni. Du hast inzwischen genug Erfahrung, das Studentenleben richtig zu genießen, nimmst Drogen und säufst. Nach der Schule spielst Du fünf, sechs Jahre, dümpelst neun Monate in einer Gebärmutter und beendest Dein Leben als Orgasmus.	

Darauf trinke ich  

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *schau dir mal dieses mojo an, welches sich bei mir im garten räckelt!
> is durch den blitz a bissle hell, is aber die gleiche farbe!
> da gugsch, gelle! *



Ich nehme an Du gibst es Deinem Lackierer um es lila umzuspritzen, damit die gelbe JUDY besser reinpasst...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

um frieden zu stiften und nicht geringem eigeninteresse:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19326

@phatty:gell,immer schön werbung schauen


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

f**k!!!vorbau paßt ja gar nicht.aber stütze


----------



## ibislover (23. Juni 2002)

never ever!
nix für ungut!


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

wieso habe ich diese antwort jetzt erwartet.männo


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *um frieden zu stiften und nicht geringem eigeninteresse:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19326
> *



Und meine sind entweder alle gebrochen (Sattelstütze) oder ich habe sie entnervt verschenkt!!! Den Vorbau meine ich - weil wenn da ein richtiger Kerl dran zieht macht es: KNIRSCH KNIRSCH KNIRSCH ...


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

jip!meine volle zustimmung.ich bring fast 90 auf die waage,das rad hat damals knapp 7000 gekostet und dann knirscht das sch*ißteil!!!aber was willste machen,gut sieht er halt aus und mittlerweile habe ich mich dran gewöhnt.obwohl einen das ganz schön die nerven raubt,wenn du ne schöne tour fährst,alles ist perfekt,nur dat teure teil knirscht wie ein baumarktteil


----------



## whoa (23. Juni 2002)

...8% aller Männer haben Probleme mit dem farblichen Sehen, der sogenannten Rot-Grün-Schwäche!

Weiterhin bekannt ist da noch die Neon-Schwäche (Beispielpatient...whoa), sowie die Blau-Türkisblau-Schwäche (Beispielpatient...Phil)! 

Auweia... bei der Blau-Türkisblau-Kombination tun mir echt die Äuglein weh... da muß ich jetzt erstmal 'ne Minute mein Warrior anstarren, damit sich meine Netzhaut wieder beruhigt!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *jip!meine volle zustimmung.ich bring fast 90 auf die waage,das rad hat damals knapp 7000 gekostet und dann knirscht das sch*ißteil!!!aber was willste machen,gut sieht er halt aus und mittlerweile habe ich mich dran gewöhnt.obwohl einen das ganz schön die nerven raubt,wenn du ne schöne tour fährst,alles ist perfekt,nur dat teure teil knirscht wie ein baumarktteil *



AUSTAUSCHEN!!!!!

phaty!
Singlespeeder damit nix knirscht...!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *... da muß ich jetzt erstmal 'ne Minute mein Warrior anstarren, damit sich meine Netzhaut wieder beruhigt!  *



Du bist ein wahrer Mann ...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> AUSTAUSCHEN!!!!!
> ...



haha.also erstmal knirscht der vorbau und nicht der zahnkranz und zweitens ist sowas nicht billig.den ringle einfach in die kiste werfen,wäre eine schande.außerdem gibt'S nur zwei alternativen:a-tac oder syncros(nicht taiwan!)aber wer tauscht das schon?eigentlich nur jmd hier aus dem forum,die wissen aber von den schwächen des ringle 

ein teufelskreis


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> haha.also erstmal knirscht der vorbau und nicht der zahnkranz und zweitens ist sowas nicht billig.den ringle einfach in die kiste werfen,wäre eine schande.außerdem gibt'S nur zwei alternativen:a-tac oder syncros(nicht taiwan!)aber wer tauscht das schon?eigentlich nur jmd hier aus dem forum,die wissen aber von den schwächen des ringle
> ...



Da wäre dann noch mein FTW Vorbau von 1989 ... aber der iss ja nun 11/4" ... und untauschbar... !!!

böser phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Da wäre dann noch mein FTW Vorbau von 1989 ... aber der iss ja nun 11/4" ... und untauschbar... !!!
> ...


 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23255
aber verarschen will ich euch nicht


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

Marin zum Einkaufen gehen ...


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2002)

so sieht das auch aus,wenn du mitm rad bei mc donald'S warst schlaf schön!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *so sieht das auch aus,wenn du mitm rad bei mc donald'S warst schlaf schön! *



Guter Arschtritt!!!
Ich fahr aber nur zu Burger-King!

good night ladies!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

EINEN WUNDERSCHÖNEN GUTEN MORGEN!!!!!!

mann mann also beim ersten hinschauen zieht einem das yeti vom yetilover ja echt die schuhe aus-so lackmäßig aber eigentlich ists doch bis auf das hinterrad echt stimmig find ich-naja die judy is halt ....  man kann über ne lackierung ruhig nachdenken

zum ibis muss ick sagen durch aus lecker

ja und phat dat marin is ja wohl mehr nen esel als ein einkaufsrad
damit stell ick mir grad ne wurzelpassage mit anschließender seroentinekurve vor

*spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaß*

naja zum reisen mags ja gehn


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

ach ud wo ich hier grade eure mac fress-und burger baron-kritiken lese kann ich euch aus eigener erfahrung die ich heute schmerlich machen musste nur von kfc abraten-so einen dreck den die da auftischen-baaaaaaaaaaaah

naja das musste jetzt ma gesagt werden


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

@el 
sag ma dat grüne von weiter vorne is dat nen wiesmann koxinga???


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Juni 2002)

@phaty: Schicke Studentenbude mit 2 Zimmer/Küche/Bad auf Marin-Basis haste da - ach, und grad seh ich, ein Balkon ist auch noch hinten dran  
Vermute mal, da mittlerweile wieder nur ein Gang drin ist, wird dieser unheimliche Worldtraveller vorzugsweise aufm Ku'damm bewegt, was? Naja, da biste ja neben all den Bonbon-Jeeps mit Slick-Torfwalzen und verchromten Plaste-Bullbars, die bei Kontakt mit nem tieffliegenden Spatz zersplittern, in bester Gesellschaft  
Fürchte nur, dass Shakira, Zafira  und die anderen Latrinoschlampen mehr auf die Stummelschwanz-Haselnüsse-Anabolika-Freggels in ihren Großstadt-Fourwheelers stehen 
Aber hey, don't worry, vergiss die Valley-Girls (Zitat Zappa), die rutschen eh lieber über Ricky Martins Spermaflecken, damit ihre schokorosigen Säuglinge schon mit Brust-Flokati (schreibt man das so?) auf die Welt kommen.

Zum Schluss nochn Tipp zum Thema vorzeitiger Orgasmus, so gehört von K. Kinski (genau der Irre mit der geilen Tochter ) in nem Matthau/Lemon-Film auf SÄCHSISCH: "Der vorzeitche Orgosmus bedeuded in jedm Foll, dasSe sich bei ihrer Bardnerin entchuldchen müsen!" Alles klar?

Einer, der schon mit 23 Gängen + Rettungsring kaum jeden Berg hochkommt


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Juni 2002)

Ach ja, nochwas zu dem blauen Cannondale: Ist das dem Mann, der sich mal bei ner knackigen Abfahrt in meinem Steinhummer verfangen hat? Warn ganz schöner Wiggel, das CD wieder unterm Steckschutzblech rauszupopeln   

Steinhummer - starr, steif, stabil


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

ui ui ui ... da hast Du mich aber schwindlig geschrieben ... !!! 

Zu Latrino-Boyz nur eins:

Ricky Martin ist schwul und Enrice Iglesisas hat sich beim Video-Dreh geweigert Anna Kurnikova zu küssen, weil sie einen Pickel an der Lippe hatte ... !??

Ich würde Anna Kurnivoka küssen, wenn sie Enrice an der Lippe hätte ... oder sogar wenn sie ein Cannondale-T-Shirt tragen würde ... 
Also aus dem Lager fürchte ich keine Konkurrenz!!!

phaty!

"Dicke Männer sind besser im Bett!" (Sigrun 1990)


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

Da bleiben die Bunnies am Aussenspiegel hängen ...

wer erkennt die bikes??

phaty!


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Juni 2002)

@ phaty: Wenn Ricky winselt, klingt das immer, als hätte er sich grad ein Hollandrad an die Vorhaut gepierct, aber so sind se halt, die Bube... 

Noch ne kleine Frage: Wie wärs mit nem Steinhummer mit lecker Kindersitz - würd das meine Chancen auf den Schwuchtel-Pokal erhöhen?


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@ phaty: Wenn Ricky winselt, klingt das immer, als hätte er sich grad ein Hollandrad an die Vorhaut gepierct, aber so sind se halt, die Bube...
> 
> Noch ne kleine Frage: Wie wärs mit nem Steinhummer mit lecker Kindersitz - würd das meine Chancen auf den Schwuchtel-Pokal erhöhen? *



Mann noch ein neuer Preis?
Eigentlich ganz cool ... okay ... jetzt gibt es noch eine Schwuchtelpokal... ich schau mal ob ich bei eBay eine Barbie steigern kann ... die wird dann gold lackiert!

phaty!

P.S.: Enrique ist schlimmer...


----------



## roesli (24. Juni 2002)

...steht bei einem Freund im Keller und ist dessen Vater seins.. - wundert mich, dass bisher niemand auf die dollen Wheeler-Scheiben gekommen ist - vieles gabs damals nicht, das meinen Brechreiz mehr angeregt hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *...steht bei einem Freund im Keller und ist dessen Vater seins.. - wundert mich, dass bisher niemand auf die dollen Wheeler-Scheiben gekommen ist - vieles gabs damals nicht, das meinen Brechreiz mehr angeregt hätte... *



Da gab es doch auch Trikots und Sattelüberzieher, Handschuhe und Helm-Cover... jaaaaaaaaaaaa ... Brechreiz der alten Schule ...!

The pride of Taiwan!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

ja sattelüberzieher hatten irgendwie glaub ich alle taiwanmänners ma im program-mhhmm die haun se doch imma bei fabial und so raus in kombi mit alten wheelermützen und so-da müsste man doch glatt ma nach nem foto gucken

werd mich ma ran machen


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

mhhmmmm... überschuhe....


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

is zwar net wheeler aber trotzdem eklig

...so und jetzt is mir so schlecht dat ick bei fabial nie wieder reinkucke und auch keine sattelüberzüge mehr suche.....


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

und foto vergessen-mann mann heute is nich mein tag


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

... das sind ja fast pornografische Bilder ...

EKELHAFT!!!! wer stellt denn sowas freiwillig ins Netz????

phaty!

issmirschlecht...


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Juni 2002)

@ lebaron: Gibts die Sattel-Präser auch mit Erdbeergeschmack??


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@ lebaron: Gibts die Sattel-Präser auch mit Erdbeergeschmack?? *



... schau  mal im MEIKE-Thread nach - mein letzter Eintrag !!!
Du wirst berühmt!

phaty! 
Kleine Sünden bestraft der Herr sofort!


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

die sache mit dem erdbeergeschmack sollte man den wheelerbossen ma sagen - dat wird garantiert nen bestseller

*grins*

...undersuchimmernochdatfotovomsattelüberzug....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

boooaaaaaaaaah

grade hier inner galerie hier im forum entdeckt

solln so blitze und so darstellen denk ich-naja hatter jedenfalls am steuerrohr


...so jetzt nich wieder dat bild vergessen...


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *boooaaaaaaaaah
> 
> grade hier inner galerie hier im forum entdeckt
> ...



Ich hätte gerne die Teak-Holz-Sitzgruppe im Hintergrund ... !
Das bike sieht mir eher so aus, als wäre der Airbrusher beim kacken vom Blitz getroffen worden ...!

aber Prost für den Mut ... 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

@phat


loooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllll

der war echt nich schlecht musst ick mich doch echt kugeln

mann mann beim.... vom blitz...!

nee aber jetzt ma ohne terz ich finds gar net so schlecht


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Juni 2002)

Airbrusher? Eher Erbrecher - dieser Luftbürster bringt die Leute echt zum K... 

Nee, mal im Ernst: netter Bienenstock. Eigentümer: Willy. Bekanntester Spruch: "Maya, mach doch nich so schnell...". Wann: bergauf, wenn die Federung pumpt.

Steinhummer (der jede Wurzel mit Vornamen kennt)


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

Wem gehört denn diese Pimp-Machine nochmal.... die Wohnzimmerwand kommt mir so bekannt vor... oder ist das im Keller???

phaty!
Liebt bikes aus UK!!!


----------



## bsg (24. Juni 2002)

also das pace gehört soweit ich weiss olli ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

... auf MAGURA draufhauen ...

Der gute Lucy hat mich gerade auf was nettes gebracht ...

MAGURA-Bashing!!! Ist ja lange überfällig! 

Zitate von Lucy über die magischen Bremskräfte von MAGURA  und der Auswirkung der Farbversion auf die selbigen...  !

das gelb der maguras 

wirkt wie eine drohung auf die felgen. die sehen im augenwinkel die ganze zeit diese krassgelben klumpen lauern und wenn die zupacken, dann bleiben die felgen ganz schnell stehen, weil das gelb für die augen ganz ganz schlimm ist - deshalb bremsen die gelben maguras auch am besten, grau bremst nur halb so gut! 
ich bin überzeugt davon, 
dass sich die bremswirkung mit neon-pink noch um ein vielfaches steigern liesse - dass die entwickler nicht schon von selbst darauf gekommen sind... möglicherweise ist dies beim nächsten release geplant, schliesslich will man ja noch skalieren können. 

Magura Vampirella - die neue in neon-pink!


----------



## itz (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *boooaaaaaaaaah
> 
> grade hier inner galerie hier im forum entdeckt
> ...


*


Looks eher like science fiction terror Bienenwaben ( Biene Maya lost in Space oder so ähnlich ?!? ) 

Gruss Chris*


----------



## Kuromago (24. Juni 2002)

Klar ist das Bike vom olli!
Nur bei Ihm stehen die bikes immer auf klinisch reinem Fliesenboden und sauber getünchten weissen Wänden 
Aber das Pace ist wirklich richtig geil, allein der Rahmen und die Kurbeln und die Gabel und und und...

Das Bike muss damals soooo HARDCORE gewirkt haben


----------



## lucy (24. Juni 2002)

dass magura zum offiziellen lieferanten für castor-transporte ernannt wurde? die deutsche-nuklear-lungen-liga hat nämlich herausgefunden, dass sich die - gelben - maguras vorzüglich zum verschieben strahlender abfälle inklusive castor-gegner eignet. der grosse vorteil dabei ist, dass sich die radioaktivität um bis zu 60% prozent - man stelle sich vor sechzigprozent!!!! - verringert, wenn die maguras nur schon in greiffposition gehen. auch die gegner sollen sich dabei auf gut kontrollierbare 10% beschränken. 

und nun stellt euch mal vor, was die neue "Magura Vampirella" erst für resultate bringen wird!


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

ach ja so ein pace is doch imma wieda wat feinet aba warum um alles in der welt verunstaltet olli dat teil mit maguras-dann sind auch noch die schwarzen die ja nach obiger theorie net so doll sein solln-tststst


----------



## Joerg (24. Juni 2002)

...das - wie Ihr sicherlich schon gesehen habt - gerade auf Ebay USA versteigert wird..Was fällt Euch denn dazu ein? Also den Vorbau hätte ich schon gerne für mein Ulti..


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

wie heist es doch so schön

da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein
also dat radel is ja nu ma echt einfach nur hübsch-naja MIT AUSNAHME DER LAUFRÄDER

wat sind dat für kurbeln?


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Joerg _
> *...das - wie Ihr sicherlich schon gesehen habt - gerade auf Ebay USA versteigert wird..Was fällt Euch denn dazu ein? Also den Vorbau hätte ich schon gerne für mein Ulti.. *



Ich wusste ja garnicht, dass Joe Breeze mal was mit John Parker hatte - die sind doch beide glücklich verheiratet!!!

Dinger gibts ...

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

stiimt eigentlich mit der lackierung an sich hat sich da ma jemand vertan - egal- ich bleib dabei ich finds hübsch mit eben wie gesagt ausnahme der laufräder oder vielmehr der reifen


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

ach ja wollt ich ja noch loswerden-komme grade von ner kleinen straßenrunde und musste bei kilometer 16,7 ne frau an mir vorbeiradeln lassen - was ja weiter net schlimm ist aber die fuhr doch echt nen wunderhübsches ti-bolt-mann mann ich wär fast vom rad gefallen - vor lauter erstaunen konnte ich gar nich guucken wie es aufgebaut war ich weis nur es war bildschön also 5 sterne für die dame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ach ja wollt ich ja noch loswerden-komme grade von ner kleinen straßenrunde und musste bei kilometer 16,7 ne frau an mir vorbeiradeln lassen - was ja weiter net schlimm ist aber die fuhr doch echt nen wunderhübsches ti-bolt-mann mann ich wär fast vom rad gefallen - vor lauter erstaunen konnte ich gar nich guucken wie es aufgebaut war ich weis nur es war bildschön also 5 sterne für die dame *



Ja und wie hat die Alte ausgesehen??????  Mann, Mann ... kein Wunder, dass Du nix zum poppen hast ... !!!!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *stiimt eigentlich mit der lackierung an sich hat sich da ma jemand vertan - egal- ich bleib dabei ich finds hübsch mit eben wie gesagt ausnahme der laufräder oder vielmehr der reifen *



stimmt da gehören ja auch grüne Schwalbes rein!!!! oder rote Panaracer??


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

waaaaaaat ne ne ich dachte da einfach so an komplett schwarze irgendwasreifen-ich habe einfach ein problem mit diesen ...-wall-reifen keine ahnung wie die heißen jedenfalls meien ich das gegenteil von gumwall...ach ja skinwall


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *waaaaaaat ne ne ich dachte da einfach so an komplett schwarze irgendwasreifen-ich habe einfach ein problem mit diesen ...-wall-reifen keine ahnung wie die heißen jedenfalls meien ich das gegenteil von gumwall...ach ja skinwall *



Ich beschuldige Dich der sexuellen Untätigkeit und Du verteidigst lediglich Deinen Reifengeschmack ... das ist was gaaaaaaaaaanz falsch ... 

Ich meine nicht, dass ich irgendwelchen Sex hätte, aber zumindestens rede ich den ganzen Tag davon ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

häääääääääääääääääääääää

ach so du bist geistig also noch bei den sattelüberziehern von heute mittag oder wat?
sach dat doch jung-nee sonen roter panaracer kann doch auch ganz toll sein


----------



## Kuromago (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ach ja so ein pace is doch imma wieda wat feinet aba warum um alles in der welt verunstaltet olli dat teil mit maguras-dann sind auch noch die schwarzen die ja nach obiger theorie net so doll sein solln-tststst *




Hi lebaron!

ich muss olli da mal in Schutz nehmen, an dem PACE und de Gabel kann man NUR und AUSSCHLIESSlich Maguras montieren!!!!!!!!
Hat nämlich keine regulären Cantisockel nur die Magurahlterungen!
Ist übrigens die allererste Magura von ca. 1991 Hydro-Stop-Mountain, die im VR-Bremshebel noch einen Gummipuffer eingebaut hatte, damit die Bremse nicht zu stark zieht und evtl. Schadensersatzansprüche an Magura entstehen     
Man stelle sich das nur mal vor 
Ist also so eine Art frühes ABS


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *häääääääääääääääääääääää
> 
> ach so du bist geistig also noch bei den sattelüberziehern .... *



wo ich so geistig bin das würde ich auch gerne wissen ...

Nein, nein meine "Beschuldigungen ware völlig aus der Luft gegriffen ...!
Nur so zum reizen ...

Keiner was gegen MAGURA??? oooooh mönsch ...!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

@kuro

na gut dann sei im verziehen-wenns halt net anders geht-aber wer bremst verliert ja also ab die dinger


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

ick habe sogar ziemlich große probleme mit magura ich hasse die mindestens so wie cd und votec aber ich werd imma schnell ausfallend und ich will nicht so oft ...oder*** hinschreiben müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (24. Juni 2002)

nabend  
jaja da geht mann nur mal kurz was arbeiten und schon sind wieder 2 seiten vollgespammt und wieder 1000 hits mehr 
und wenn det so weiter geht muss ik urlaub beantragen um zeit zu haben das alles zu lesen 

so jetz weiss ich garnetmehr wer da gefragt hat aber Ja das grüne rad das ich da zur schau gestellt hab is ein koxinga T 
leider auch ein bissel zu teuer für mich

zu magura fällt mir auch nix ein ausser das die mal an ihren qualli arbeiten sollten!!!! hs22 war genial ne frühe hs33 bestimmt auch aber was die jetzt mit den evoadaptern gemacht haben gehört unter strafe gestellt. iss der letzte müll ,plastik an der bremse  soowas gab es früher nicht!!!

@ phaty
werd am donnerstag mal mit dem kader nen ausritt wagen!!!
UND MIT NUR EINEM RITZEL HINTEN mal sehn ob das soo cool kommt wie ihr alle sagt

el


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> 
> @ phaty
> ...



naja ... was dann aber fehlt ist die Geräucharmut ... ! DAS macht es ja erst richtig geil!!!! Aber versuchs mal nur so ... ist auch spassig!

KICK ASS!

phaty!
P.S.: Du willst niemehr zurück ... Free your bike - and your mind will follow!


----------



## eL (24. Juni 2002)

> naja ... was dann aber fehlt ist die Geräucharmut ...


wie meinen??meinst du etwa ne bahnradnabe reinmächen???so gaaaanz ohne freilauf?????
wenn ja das hatte ich schonmahl als sich mein freilauf zerteilt hatte und das war garnet lustig 

el


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

uiuiuiiuiiiiiiiii

ne bahnradnabe
respekt da habsch mich nie rangetraut dat is doch dat wo man treten muss bis der arzt kommt so von wegen mal beine baumeln lassen is nich!
naja muss ja jeder selber wissen durch was er zu tode kommen will


----------



## itz (24. Juni 2002)

yeah, wenn schon bahnradnabe dann aber bidde ohne bremsen, aber unbedingt schön die Knie tapen nicht dass sich noch die Kniescheibe davon macht  

Gruss Chris


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> wie meinen??meinst du etwa ne bahnradnabe reinmächen???so gaaaanz ohne freilauf?????
> wenn ja das hatte ich schonmahl als sich mein freilauf zerteilt hatte und das war garnet lustig
> ...



Seh ich so aus, als würde ich mir die Hose mit einer Kombizange zumachen????
Ich nehm doch keine Starrnabe... da fühl ich mich ja wie ein Hamster im Laufrad! Aber auch mit einer Freilauf-Single-Speed-Nabe ist es "hintenrum" recht ruhig!
Schaltungsröllchen, Schaltvorgänge und ähnliches fallen aus wegen is nicht!

phaty!
liest gerade "bike" und "mountain bike" Juli 2002 und wundert sich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucy (24. Juni 2002)

ob ihr's glaubt oder nicht, ich hab das erste bild des prototypen der neuen magura vampirella entdeckt! der prototyp vom prototyp sozusagen.
die neue vampirella kommt doch tatsächlich ohne öl und ohne luft aus - wurde sozusagen redimensioniert mit dem resultat einer nie dagewesenen bremsleistung - ganz nach dem motto: kein bremshebel keine latenz.

hier ist sie also: vampirella aus 30cm edelstahl im neon-grün-pink kleid - einfach reinstecken in die speichen und bremsen tut det ding! (funzt natürlich nicht mit der wheeler scheibe)


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

@lucy

dann ist dat ja sozusagen die bunte reinkarnation der guten alten STOCKBREMSE nur eben mit magura aufkleber


----------



## itz (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> liest gerade "bike" und "mountain bike" Juli 2002 und wundert sich ... *



... komisch ich pack's da nur mim' Kopp zu schütteln.

Phaty du bist echt maso-mässig drauf bike und mb auf einmal,
respekt und den DoppelDaumen.

Cheers Chris


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> ... komisch ich pack's da nur mim' Kopp zu schütteln.
> ...



ich missbrauch ja keine Drogen - aber ich bin kurz davor ... alleine die Überschriften (Headlines) in der Bike würden reichen so einen thread über Wochen am Leben zu erhalten ...

- Team Intim
- Rocken im Park
- Trinkblasen (huh?)
- Mondanziehung
- Das Tal hinterm Ofen

Masophaty!


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

ach dat mit den magazinen is ausbaufähig
dazu noch die bsn und dann wirds langsam echt hardcore
ach ja tour und rad-aktiv da bluten dann wahrscheinlich augen und ohren!


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

@phatmaaaaaaaan

ja da magste recht haben in den letzten jahren sprengen die bikeheadlines sogar schon den level derer der bild zeitung

wo früher stand test 300dm fullys steht heute...ach sowas schlechtes fällt nichma mir ein


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

Dirt Rag Magazine 

Da dürft ihr mal kurz reinpieken ... für Singlespeeder und Classic-Kollegen die #1 Zeitschrift! Demnächst krieg ich ein paar Exemplare rein ... wer was will, bitte bei mir vormerken lassen ...! Sind schon etliche für die Europameisterschaften reserviert aber ich krieg nochmal nach ... !
Geld mach ich damit nicht ... gibt es für 6 oder so, wenn der Transport nicht zu pervers teuer wird!

phaty!


----------



## bubble blower (24. Juni 2002)

ich missbrauch ja keine Drogen - aber ich bin kurz davor ... 

everything you need is a PHAT dose of a good weed !!! ...so gehört am zypressen hügel


----------



## lebaron (24. Juni 2002)

ja doch dat mag is nett

hatte ma nen exemplar inna hand hat mir gefallen-die boys scheinen auf jedenfall noch spaß am job zu haben


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

Muss ich denn immer erst den HOLZHAMMER auspacken....???

phaty!!!
heutemalextremgemein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juni 2002)

uiuiui,leute,leute,leute!da kommt man von der maloche,freut sich auf sein bier,und wat is?3 seiten und ungefähr 50 postings nachlesen,27 mal kringelig lachen,14 mal brechreiz kriegen und aufs klo muß ich auch noch!findet ihr das fair?
ach ja:bike ist doof,magura toll und phaty:noch einmal dieses unsagbar häßliche teil da oben und ich werde sauer!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *phaty:noch einmal dieses unsagbar häßliche teil da oben und ich werde sauer!!!!!!!
> *



Na dann las mal hören KoKo ...!!!

Ich habe noch 12 weitere - also REIZ MICH NICHT!!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juni 2002)

ich hab die bilder auch gesehen!!!bäh!ich bin grad echt nicht gut drauf!warum passt eine king-a-head-kappe(geiles wort)nicht auf einen syncros???was soll der sche*ß???


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juni 2002)

ach ja,es sollte ja losgehen 
phattilein(na?),nich nur vom poppen reden,auch PRAKTIZIEREN du glaubst gar nicht,wieviele kalorien man(n) bei einem orgasmus verbrennt und ich mein jetzt nicht beim taschenbillard


----------



## nutallabrot (24. Juni 2002)

syncros braucht eben eine spezielle Kappe, die King (oder jede andere) passt einfach nicht...wenigstens hat das Ding eine Alukappe und nicht die aus Plastik!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ach ja,es sollte ja losgehen
> phattilein(na?),nich nur vom poppen reden,auch PRAKTIZIEREN du glaubst gar nicht,wieviele kalorien man(n) bei einem orgasmus verbrennt und ich mein jetzt nicht beim taschenbillard *



KoKo mein Kleiner Sex-Muffel ...

Wenn man so abnehmen könnte, dann würde ich Irgendwo als Deckhengst arbeiten! Ich versuche ja schon seit Wochen hier jemanden zu bewegen mir seine Schwester vorzustellen ... "Guck doch mal rüber - so scheis*se sieht er doch garnicht aus" (Till Schwaiger in Manta der Film) ... aber is ja nicht ...

Taschenbillard? Wußte garnicht, dass man mit Medizinbällen Billard spielen kann!? WOW ...

phaty!
extremüberrascht ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juni 2002)

das ist doch echt bescheuert.wozu hab ich mir denn einen schönen king erspart,wenn ich das auf dem bike sitzend dann nicht mal mehr sehen kann?was kann denn noch der knarzgrund bei mir sein?fakt ist,es knarzt wie behämmert im wiegetritt von vorne her.hab nen king,ringle-stem,m3 mit ac-brücke.die schrauben muß man doch immer schön fettig halten,oder?helft mir!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ... "Guck doch mal rüber - so scheis*se sieht er doch garnicht aus" (Till Schwaiger in Manta der Film) ... aber is ja nicht ...
> ...


eh,du kleine micky maus,hast du auch so'n geiles fahrgestell wie deine ente?erzähl mir nichts von dem film 
na ja,man muß die dicken klöten natürlich auch mal entspannen!und am besten lassen


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *das ist doch echt bescheuert.wozu hab ich mir denn einen schönen king erspart,wenn ich das auf dem bike sitzend dann nicht mal mehr sehen kann?was kann denn noch der knarzgrund bei mir sein?fakt ist,es knarzt wie behämmert im wiegetritt von vorne her.hab nen king,ringle-stem,m3 mit ac-brücke.die schrauben muß man doch immer schön fettig halten,oder?helft mir!!!! *



Ringle Knarzt ! Aus die Maus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juni 2002)

shiete!aber der syncros hält dann schön die klappe,oder?


----------



## nutallabrot (24. Juni 2002)

also mein Ringle knarzt nicht...aber ich fahre ja auch in der Fliegengewichtsklasse!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nutallabrot _
> *also mein Ringle knarzt nicht...aber ich fahre ja auch in der Fliegengewichtsklasse!  *



Aber ich glaube der knarzende Ringle ist einer der unumstösslichen Tatsachen der MTB-Welt... das hat mich immer genervt...!!!
Auch leichtere Fahrer als mich ... vielleicht nicht die GANZ leichten!!!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Auch leichtere Fahrer als mich ... vielleicht nicht die GANZ leichten!!!
> ...


schwerere wirst du ja auch kaum finden


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> schwerere wirst du ja auch kaum finden *



jetzt wird unser Telekom Fahrer auch noch persönlich ... nadann ...


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juni 2002)

telekom fahrer?????dann hab ich den schwuchtelpreis ja schon so gut wie gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *telekom fahrer?????dann hab ich den schwuchtelpreis ja schon so gut wie gewonnen *



Für den Schwuchtelpreis brauch in von Dir ein Bild im Kleid aufm Bike ... sonst geht da garnix... !!!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juni 2002)

moment mal,wer hat hiewr was von kleid gesagt?dann mußt du dir den preis wohl selber geben und glaub jetzt nicht,ich such das posting raus,wo du das zugegeben hast,du weißt,wovon ich rede 
was für nen vorbau fährst du eigentlich?hab nur schiß,dass ich den ringle tausche und nichts besser wird.


----------



## nik (24. Juni 2002)

hier ist meine schwester! ich gebe sie dir, phaty gern als frau, aber nur im tausch gegen das matt chester und alle bilder die du davon hast! dann sind wir die seuche endlich los!

nik, kein bock mehr auf schleifen, rechnern, lackieren und lang wach sein


----------



## phatlizard (25. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nik _
> *hier ist meine schwester! ich gebe sie dir, phaty gern als frau, aber nur im tausch gegen das matt chester und alle bilder die du davon hast! dann sind wir die seuche endlich los!
> 
> nik, kein bock mehr auf schleifen, rechnern, lackieren und lang wach sein *



Da popp ich doch lieber weiter meinen Hamster... !!!

Ich werd Euch mal zeigen, was man aus einem Matt Chester so machen kann!!!

be afraid - be very afraid!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (25. Juni 2002)

mönsch,deine schwester ist ja eine echte schönheit!an der haben sich sicher schon ne menge die zähne ausgebissen


----------



## phatlizard (25. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *moment mal,wer hat hiewr was von kleid gesagt?dann mußt du dir den preis wohl selber geben und glaub jetzt nicht,ich such das posting raus,wo du das zugegeben hast,du weißt,wovon ich rede
> was für nen vorbau fährst du eigentlich?hab nur schiß,dass ich den ringle tausche und nichts besser wird. *



... nur das ich mich schlauerweise nicht dabei fotografieren lassen ...!!! 

Ich bin mir sicher Du wirst ohne Ringle glücklich!

Die phat-vorbauten sind:

Syncros - egal von wann
Salsa made in USA - die Taiwan Dinger kenne ich nicht
YETI FTW! - ätsch... 
Titec - mag ich einfach... aber nur die Dicken!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (25. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Titec - mag ich einfach... aber nur die Dicken!!! *


den erspar ich uns jetzt wär zu plump!
na jut,ich denke ich werd's machen.knarzen nervt!so,ich geh jetzt noch eine rauchen(hält schlank)und dann in die heia.und morgen putzen wir die roten wech!!!schlaf gut,jonboy!


----------



## phatlizard (25. Juni 2002)

Kein Posting für mehr als 9 Stunden ... es ist an der Zeit, das wir auf's Ende zugehen ... 
Das Wetter ist einfach viel zu schön, um den ganzen Tag am Computer zu hängen ... aber hey ... 10.000 hits will ich noch sehen! Also Endspurt Mädels...!

@whao: wo bist Du denn?

Wer hat den Fussball-frei? ich muss wohl arbeiten ... 

Ach egal Hauptsache es geht gegen die Türkei!!! Am Sonntag meine ich ...

love, peace and cash

phaty!


----------



## roesli (25. Juni 2002)

..das es auch im Osten nicht mehr zum Besten steht....


----------



## ibislover (25. Juni 2002)

pfui!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (25. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *pfui! *



... wie jetzt? pfui? ... nö ... ich find das schön, schlicht und edel ... !!!

Naja hat eben keine Dart-Lackierung ... 

Ach ja aprops ... bei Fatboyracing.de gibt es eine geiles 

Yeti-Wallpaper seeeeeeeeeeehr phat... !!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (25. Juni 2002)

... es gibt ja sogar schöne KLEIN bikes... hätte ich garnicht gedacht ... !

... ach der Link geht ja garnicht... hängen wir es eben unten dran ...


----------



## phatlizard (25. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... es gibt ja sogar schöne KLEIN bikes... hätte ich garnicht gedacht ... !
> 
> ... ach der Link geht ja garnicht... hängen wir es eben unten dran ... *


----------



## Steinhummer (25. Juni 2002)

@ phaty: Sach ma, dieses seltsame Rad mit den lecker Stirnhöhlenvereiterung-im-Endstadium-grünen (Kotz-)Brocken dran, das du hier immer postest, ist das dein Einkaufsrad? Dachte nur, wegen des tiefen Durchstiegs, meine Oma hat nämlich auch so eins   (wer gelenkig ist wie ne Eisenbahnschwelle, hat bei Sex halt nicht die besten Karten)

Mal ehrlich, das Ding sieht doch aus wie selig Petersens Definition eines Gesundheitsrades, vor allem der Lenker  Und mit den Blinkern (sowas haben echte Männer nicht mal am Motorrad, geschweige denn am Rad!) kannst du beim ADAC-Jugendradfahrtraining aufs Verkehrsübungsplatz sicher ne Adacus-Stoffpuppe gewinnen - Glückwunsch, aber Vorsicht: die ist nicht gefühlsecht!

Steinhummer (Memme, aber ne ganz harte)


----------



## Steinhummer (25. Juni 2002)

Hätte noch zwei Teile, die prima an diesen Bock passen würden. So ne orange Kelle mit Katzenauge als Abstandshalter für Autofahrer (oder darfst du noch aufm Bürgersteig rollen? ) und einen 2-Meter-Wimpel, damit man dich auch zwischen parkenden Autos sieht 

Steinhummer (denn Hummer ist der beste Koch)


----------



## lebaron (25. Juni 2002)

so kinners dtl-fussball is langweilig und kaum kuck ich hier rein sind wieder 2 seiten mehr mann mann

@phatyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

wat muss ick lesen du willst den threat schon wieder ausklingen lassen-wat is mit der idee dat bis weihnachten laufen zu lassen?
naja ok dat wetter is echt zu schön um den ganzen tag am rechner zu hocken

naja jedenfalls muss ick sagen dat ick dieset komische bike im "bogendesign" recht cool finde-ehrlich-kenn zwar die firma genau gar net aba egal

naja und dat klein mhmmmm ick wees net

ach ja phaaaaaatman dat mit den orgasmen und den verbrauchtenkalorien sollteste evtl. doch noch ma überdenken-vielleicht hilft ja die kleine latina


----------



## lebaron (25. Juni 2002)

ohhhhhhhh wie ist es shöööön ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh wie ist es schön!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mann mann wer hätte das gedaht das deutschland ins finale kommt????

*begeisterung*


----------



## Kokopelli (25. Juni 2002)

man glaubst ja kaum.habe ich mich über die huperei auf der straße nach dem türkeispiel aufgeregt?das ist doch musik!!!die ringe sind wieder unsere!!!
wat dat mit fahrrad zu tun hat?nichts


----------



## whoa (25. Juni 2002)

...mensch 'ne unser Dozent war echt cool, wir konnten uns das Spiel in satter Größe über'n Beamer anschauen! 

Ich bin ja ein großer FatFan und bei diesem Anblick, tut's mir in der Seele weh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (25. Juni 2002)

Autsch !!!

Aber leider gehen auch Fats manchmal kaputt .... Und so wie der Rahmen (Rost, Schrammen ...) sonst aussieht ist es ja auch kein Wunder dass er nicht mehr wollte. Jetzt ist er im Fat-Himmel


----------



## whoa (25. Juni 2002)




----------



## eL (25. Juni 2002)

nabend 
iss ja wieder richtig was los hier
sach ma dat letzte da iss das ein fully?????
kann isch dat noch ma in groß seeeeehhhnnnnnnn??
is ja wo ne üble konstruktion 

el


----------



## Kokopelli (25. Juni 2002)

das untere ist ein boulder?das sieht ja aus wie nach einem frontalcrash,aber klasse knautschzone was ist denn das für eine gabel?


----------



## whoa (25. Juni 2002)

voilá


----------



## Kokopelli (25. Juni 2002)

aua!mann,kannst du uns nicht wenigstens vorwarnen,daß jetzt so'n großes foto kommt das hat mich jetzt aber volle breitseite erwischt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (25. Juni 2002)

jaja die bei die landshark und ihre lackabartigkeiten...tztztz

sag ma wat is denn dat orangelich weiße für eins also dat erste von den dreien?


----------



## lebaron (25. Juni 2002)

îs dat nen terry oder wie die hießen?


----------



## roesli (25. Juni 2002)

...zu den wilden Rädern:

das Bogendesign kommt von Mrazek aus Tschechien - Corratec sind Löffelbieger dagegen  www.mrazek.com

whoas grausliches Fully kommt von Boulder - die Leute haben dieses Design als eines der ersten Fullies der Bikegeschichte entwickelt - und bauen das nach 12 Jahren immer noch so - spannend auch die auf der Homepage gezeigten "Weiterentwicklungen" www.boulderbikes.com

..nich zuviel auf die Tastatur weinen - bekommt ihr nicht


----------



## whoa (25. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *îs dat nen terry oder wie die hießen? *


Das is'n Cherry Bomb...  ...übrigens rot-weiß!


----------



## lebaron (25. Juni 2002)

@whoa

ok dann eben rot weiß-auf jeden fall geil
ich nehm mal an geben tut es die boys nimmer-oder?
wat für n jahrgang is dat


----------



## lebaron (25. Juni 2002)

mal ne kurze zwischenfrage hat hier mal einer auf die schnelle nen desktoptaugliches bild von ner rs-1?????????


----------



## whoa (25. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@whoa
> 
> ok dann eben rot weiß-auf jeden fall geil
> ...


Doch doch jibbet noch... http://cherry.dcwi.com/ 
Das Bike is IMHO ein 94er!


----------



## Horst Link (25. Juni 2002)

Tach schön zusammen
Zum Thema Trashbikes könnte ich noch mein Bierholrad beisteuern. Ist zwar nicht aus USA aber trotzdem totally customized und: Rot/Weiß. Na kann sich doch neben dem Cherry sehen lassen, oder? So, ich werde es jetzt mal wieder zum obengenannten Zweck ausführen    
Gruß an Dresdner (besonders Swonte: stell endlich dein Salsa Hochrad rein, sonst jibbet Ärger und dann noch mehr  )


----------



## lebaron (25. Juni 2002)

SCHLÄFT DER THREAT EIN????????????????

und irgendwie muss ick ma wieder ne kleine anekdote loswerden-auf meiner abendlichen runde fiel mir grade so auf dat bei mir in potsdam echt verstärkt klassiker auftauchen und heute ein echt hässliches
also es war ersteinmal ein klein-da ich kein kleinexperte werd ich die lackierung ma beschreiben also: die gabel war rot dat steuerrohr auch und verlief richtung oberrohr in weiß um dann richtung hinterbau wiedererwartend blau zu werden dat ganze radel war ziemlich runtergeranzt-da waren alte deore daumies dran und am rechten fehlte schon der "dekordeckel" wenn man dat teil so nennen kann ihr wisst schon was ich meine-naja ansonsten war der lenker eh sehr behangen so mit lampenhaltern und sonem zeugs-war aber keine kleinlenkeinheit.
so dann komm ick ma zum kuriosen worüber ick ja fast schon nen informationsthreat aufmachen wollte dat teil ahtte nämlich ein 1 1/8 steuerrohr-war aber definitiv kein mountain klein-also ihr kleinexperten wat war dat?wars was tolles das einfach nur hässlich war oder ists nen ganz normales hässliches klein?


----------



## lebaron (25. Juni 2002)

und weil mir so langweilig is und ick so toll zeichnen kann hab ick doch ma ne kleine skizze angefertigt-der grad an hässlichkeit kommt in etwa hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nik (25. Juni 2002)

hey phaty,
beim anblick dieses trek kleins kommt einem doch das bier wieder hoch! das rad ist doch mal richtig hässlich. judy race in electric red und dann einen roten vorbau?!?!? mit dem finish, den trek gerade bei klein fabriziert? dann lieber ein kinesis, da weiss ich wenigstens das der hobel das kostet, was er wert ist!

nik

mehr schöne räder bitte!!!!


----------



## lucy (25. Juni 2002)

>lebaron
da sind ja wohl die hässlichsten maguras an deinem selbstgemalten bike dran, die ich jeh gesehen hab ;-)


----------



## phatlizard (25. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *SCHLÄFT DER THREAT EIN????????????????
> *



NEIN die dicke Echse hat Mittagschicht...!!!

Ichkannmichdochnichtumalleskümmern....!!

love

phaty!

P.S.: Hab gerade ein NEUES Bild von meinem TRAUM-MATT-CHESTER bekommen ... gibt es gleich... !!! 

P.P.S.: Türkei - Brasilien 2:1 ... biiiiiiitte...!!!


----------



## phatlizard (25. Juni 2002)

immerhin hat er schon mal das Schutzblech abgenommen ...!


----------



## phatlizard (25. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und weil mir so langweilig is und ick so toll zeichnen kann hab ick doch ma ne kleine skizze angefertigt-der grad an hässlichkeit kommt in etwa hin! *



Hätte Gary Klein Dich in seinem Designer-Team gehabt, hätte er sich nicht an TREK verkaufen müssen ... !!! 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

@phatty

ja ja ich weis nur leider habe ich meine designertalent erst gestern entdeckt


@ach ich weis nich mehr ich  glaub es war lucy

ja die maguras sind gut gelungen ich weis - welche eigentlich?!!!??
*verwunderung*


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Juni 2002)

@phaty: Is echt egal, was ich über die Kiste (Matt Chester) schreibe, die Bilderflut reißt nicht ab - du bist echt ein harter Knochen


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@phaty: Is echt egal, was ich über die Kiste (Matt Chester) schreibe, die Bilderflut reißt nicht ab - du bist echt ein harter Knochen *



Nur die Harten komm' in'n Garten ... !!!

Tja ohne meine Provokationen geht halt nix... der thread läuft dem Ende zu ... die 10.000 hits hätte ich schon gerne ... auch wenn ich mal mit der Vorgabe 1.000 angefangen haben ... man wird eben grössenwahnsinnig mit der Zeit!!!

Müssten wir aber noch hinkriegen ...

Denkt überhautp noch Jemand ans Gewinnen...???  

Ach ja und der thread heisst ja: "CDeger und phatlizard...." ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass Herr Deger nicht einmal hier war...???  

Alles aus meinem Schandmaul ... !!!

Also Mädels ... ENDSPURT!!!!

phaty!


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Juni 2002)

Mich beschleicht ja der Verdacht, dass es sich um Christian "phaty" und C(hristian?) Deger um ein und dieselbe Person handelt...

Steinhummer (oder was meinen Sie, Watson?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Mich beschleicht ja der Verdacht, dass es sich um Christian "phaty" und C(hristian?) Deger um ein und dieselbe Person handelt...
> 
> Steinhummer (oder was meinen Sie, Watson?) *



So wie Michael und Jannette Jackson? 
Ich glaube Herr Deger wird jetzt wirklich böse... weil phat is der nich...!!!

Aber der Verdacht liegt natürlich nahe!!

phaty! aka Christian&Christian


----------



## Kuromago (26. Juni 2002)

@Steinhummer

Nein Herr Holmes, meines Erachtens handelt es sich um zwei grundlegend verschiedene Personen!

Herr Christian Deger konnte man schon desöfteren auf Bildern einschlägiger Radmagazine bewundern (Sportradartikel YETI Ultimate vs. F.R.O.).
Der wohnt auch in S-Town meines Wissens!

Phatty ist wohl Saarländer und unterscheidet sich recht erheblich von der Statur her von dem CDeger der inder Sportrad abgebildet war!


----------



## ibislover (26. Juni 2002)

das phatty und cdeger nicht die gleiche person sind.
cdeger stand nämlich neulich vor meiner tür und hat mir nen umwerfer vertickt.
und glaubt mir der wiegt bestimmt keine 112 kg wie phatty!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *das phatty und cdeger nicht die gleiche person sind.
> cdeger stand nämlich neulich vor meiner tür und hat mir nen umwerfer vertickt.
> und glaubt mir der wiegt bestimmt keine 112 kg wie phatty!  *



okay okay ich gebe es zu ... wir wurden bei der Geburt getrennt.... und ich wurde anschliessend besser gefüttert!!!!

Ihr habt uns ertappt!

phaty!


----------



## cdeger (26. Juni 2002)

@phaty: Während Du an den <1000 Postings beteiligt bist, arbeite ich an der Überschreitung der 10000er Hit-Marke - mal sehen, wer schneller ist ;-) - und am 7.7. wird abgerechnet.

@yetilover: Danke erstmal für die Zeugenaussage, samt Einschätzung der Körpermasse!

@kuromago+alle: Seid froh, dass nicht ich einst Fotomodell war, auf Yetis oder sonstigen wertvollen Schmuckstücken. Die wenigen, tatsächlich abgedruckten Fahrfotos meinerseits sehen derart abschreckend aus ... Stichwort: Amselwade ...


----------



## lucy (26. Juni 2002)

was ist denn eine "amselwade"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *@phaty: Während Du an den <1000 Postings beteiligt bist, arbeite ich an der Überschreitung der 10000er Hit-Marke - mal sehen, wer schneller ist ;-) - und am 7.7. wird abgerechnet.
> *



So lange halte ich nicht mehr durch ... !!!!
Die 10.000 Hit-Marke fällt in 24 Stunden ... die 1000 Postings könnte ja noch dauern ...
Ach und übrigens... jetzt wo ich mich eine Woche mit den ganzen Pillermännern rumgekloppt habe, schaust Du auch mal vorbei ... sooooo haben wir das gerne...

Erst ein Baby in die Welt setzen und sich dann nicht drum kümmern!

Vielleicht sollten wir den thread umbenennen in:

"CDeger vs. Phatlizard - the showdown of the Titans!"

Aber ich glaube dann bekommen hier ein paar Posting-Junkies Entzugserscheinungen ... !!!

So Mädels dann mal wieder aufgewacht ... ich krieg dauernd eMails à la: "Bitte nicht aufhören mit dem thread..." nur mitspielen will keiner mehr ... !!!

Hat denn Jemand Fotos von seinem Bike mit der Freundin - oder nur von der Freundin ... zu Frauen fallen mir immer die BESTEN Kommentare ein - und ich bin meist auch sehr sehr nett ...!!

phaty!

P.S.: Mehr Shakira-Links bitte!!!!

P.P.S.: Das Saarland meldet 29,2°C

P.P.P.S.: Heute sind wir alle Türken!!!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *was ist denn eine "amselwade"? *



Das Gegenteil von phat-power-legs!


----------



## lucy (26. Juni 2002)

ist ja naheliegend - dann könnte es also auch spatzenwade heissen... und ich dachte schon, dass das was mit krampfadern und so zu tun hat.


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *ist ja naheliegend - dann könnte es also auch spatzenwade heissen... und ich dachte schon, dass das was mit krampfadern und so zu tun hat. *



Der Ornithologe des Forums heisst Lucy!!!
Auf jeden Fall hatte es irgendwas mit Vögeln zu tun ... wie alles im Leben.


----------



## lucy (26. Juni 2002)

hab schon sooo lange keinen buntspecht mehr gesehen... seufz, ein buntspecht.


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

also auch wenn hier stimmen laut werden das keiner mehr will-ich will noch bis weihnachten!

@phat 29° mann du hast echt glück-naja musste ma gesagt werden

für pics von bikes mit frauen oder nur so n paar babes wären echt nicht schlecht-dat würde die runde ma wieder etwas auflocker und die 10000 wären in 2 stunden geschafft


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *also auch wenn hier stimmen laut werden das keiner mehr will-ich will noch bis weihnachten!
> *



C'dale ...


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

is dat ein kinderrad???
nee aber ma im ernst dat is doch kein mtb mit 26"-zöllern-generell amok winzig wenn der rahmen 13" hat isser groß


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Juni 2002)

@ phat: Bizzarres Ding, und irgendwie witzig abgesehen davon, dass es eine Dose war - und blieb


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

ja ja nur gut dat coladosen den grünen punkt zum recyclen haben-wie wäre denn die welt voll mit cd's-bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiggggggggggiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttt

und wie bereits gesagt die dosen selber wären lieber feuerwehrautos oder schaufelbagger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *is dat ein kinderrad???
> nee aber ma im ernst dat is doch kein mtb mit 26"-zöllern-generell amok winzig wenn der rahmen 13" hat isser groß *



Oder aber das ist ein sehr sehr grosser Chinese!!!
Bein den Amis weiss man ja nie was die ihren Kindern ins Futter tun ...!

phaty!

Mist Türkei liegt hinten ...


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

HEIRATE MICH ... heiheihei heirate mich ... (Rammstein)


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

ich glaub eher an ne kinderdose
mann dat is ja auch ein sehr zwiespältiges wort


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich glaub eher an ne kinderdose
> mann dat is ja auch ein sehr zwiespältiges wort *



Meinst Du jetzt Shakira oder das C'dale????


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Juni 2002)

Da hätt ich noch was, nochmal n lecker Bild vom Truppentransporter 

Bitte die verklebten Augen auf die im Oberrohr verlegte Bremsleitung und überhaupt die muffenlose Verlötung der Rohre zu richten 

Die Gold-Wing-Fulldresser-Schutzbleche und der Sitz sind zwischenzeitlich wieder runter, dafür ist jetzt ein "Bulldog"-Blechkindersitz aus Großmutterns Zeiten aufm Oberrohr mit einer aus nem Ritchey-Lenker selbstgebastelten Rastenanlage für das kleine dicke Kind. 

Steinhummer (goes fremd)


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Juni 2002)

Bild vergessen


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Juni 2002)

Bild nicht vergessen - will nicht. Letzter Versuch...


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

eigentlich das cd aber naja...wer weis-nee die is schon i.o.


----------



## lucy (26. Juni 2002)

wenn du die 10000 hits tatsächlich noch erreichen willst, wirst du nicht drumherum kommen eines deiner hässlich-hässlichen bikes zu posten... 

life is not fair man!



 lucy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *wenn du die 10000 hits tatsächlich noch erreichen willst, wirst du nicht drumherum kommen eines deiner hässlich-hässlichen bikes zu posten...
> 
> life is not fair man!
> ...



Ach Pillermännchen ... 

die sind doch schon lange drin ... Seite 2 oder so ... aber bei 31 Seiten thread kann man schon mal den Überblick verlieren ... !!!!

Die 10.000 fallen heute noch!!!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *wenn du die 10000 hits tatsächlich noch erreichen willst, wirst du nicht drumherum kommen eines deiner hässlich-hässlichen bikes zu posten...
> 
> life is not fair man!
> ...



... da wäre ja noch mein geliebtes Matt Chester Bike ...

schön gelle?

Der Flaschenhalter ist doch immer wiede ein echter Tritt in die Eier!!!


----------



## lucy (26. Juni 2002)

die 10000 werden heute nur fallen, weil ich so loang nach deinen böcken suchen muss. find die dinger einfach nicht auf anhieb. haste die plattgewalzt oder was?


----------



## lucy (26. Juni 2002)

das chester ist deins?


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *das chester ist deins? *



NEIN ... aber ich lasse mir eins bauen ... meins wird natürlich neon-pink


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *die 10000 werden heute nur fallen, weil ich so loang nach deinen böcken suchen muss. find die dinger einfach nicht auf anhieb. haste die plattgewalzt oder was? *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucy (26. Juni 2002)

ich seh wohl nicht recht ihr (du) bietet (bietest) auf eurer (deiner) page ein MAGURA LOGO - M-A-G-U-R-A  - zum download an??????!!!!!!!!!!!

check this out!
http://esk.rikman.net/php/index.php3?topic=mobile

 cheers sherlock lucy


----------



## lucy (26. Juni 2002)

da hat du tatsächlich so ne ätzende ritchey stütze drauf!!!!!!!!!!!!! und gripshit? seh ich das richtig?????????

mann o mann - über den lack müssen wir gar nicht erst reden... da hätte ich irgendwo in ner ecke noch n passendes tricot rumliegen - schenk ich dir wenn de willst...


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Juni 2002)

das Bild mit dem roten Rahmen, ist das beim German in HD aufgenommen? Der Kollege im Hintergrund kommt mir so bekannt vor...


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *da hat du tatsächlich so ne ätzende ritchey stütze drauf!!!!!!!!!!!!! und gripshit? seh ich das richtig?????????
> 
> mann o mann - über den lack müssen wir gar nicht erst reden... da hätte ich irgendwo in ner ecke noch n passendes tricot rumliegen - schenk ich dir wenn de willst... *



Hasezähnchen ...

dieses FatCity is JENSEITS aller Kritik ... da könnte ich auch einen Kindersitz dranbauen dann wäre das immer noch extrem lässig ... naja ein Titan-Vorbau könnte es verschandeln aber sonst... sollen da vielleicht shimano daumies dran?????

phaty!
geht jetzt Hundefutter kaufen ... 
macht mal alleine weiter ...!


----------



## lucy (26. Juni 2002)

> phaty! geht jetzt Hundefutter kaufen ...



iss nicht zuviel von dem zeugs, mann! das ist schlecht für den magen, frisst ihn auf von innen. weil hunde eigentlich aasfresser sind.


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Juni 2002)

Mein Stichwort! Also jetzt nochmal: man beachte den Kindersitz, die Lötstellen, das Oberrohr bläblä... und breche dann gediegen ins Essen 

Aber was tut man nicht alles für die halslosen Ungeheuer 

Hummer (komma Stein-)


----------



## lucy (26. Juni 2002)

das nenn ich nen sattel! da hätte sogar phaty drin platz


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Juni 2002)

Solang ich ihn nicht rumfahren muss - soll ja ein recht kräftiges Kerlchen sein, wie man so liest   Außerdem würd mir King Phaty, der I. vermutlich auch noch 23 Gänge ausbauen, damit ihn das Schaltgerassel nicht nervt, wenn er hinten aufm Thrönchen sitzt


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *
> 
> iss nicht zuviel von dem zeugs, mann! das ist schlecht für den magen, frisst ihn auf von innen. weil hunde eigentlich aasfresser sind. *



Jetzt bist Du auch noch Kynologie ...! Wahnsinn...!

Wenn jetzt EINER VON EUCH PILLERMÄNNERN einen Frauenarzt-Witz macht gibt es einen Platzverweis ...

phaty!
"If I'd be a girl - everytime I went to the gynocologist I'd fake an orgasm!" (Blink182)


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Solang ich ihn nicht rumfahren muss - soll ja ein recht kräftiges Kerlchen sein, wie man so liest   Außerdem würd mir King Phaty, der I. vermutlich auch noch 23 Gänge ausbauen, damit ihn das Schaltgerassel nicht nervt, wenn er hinten aufm Thrönchen sitzt *



Ich lass mich nur von Mädels fahren - da kann man sich so schön festhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (26. Juni 2002)

...werf ich jetzt einfach nochmal 'n Pic von 'nem Yo Eddy in's Rennen, welches wenn ich mich recht entsinne von Holzwurm war.
Sieht auf jeden sehr fett aus...


----------



## whoa (26. Juni 2002)

...dieses Bike mit diesen Bremsen zu verhunzen?


----------



## whoa (26. Juni 2002)

...welches inzwischen schon wieder ganz anders ausschaut.


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...werf ich jetzt einfach nochmal 'n Pic von 'nem Yo Eddy in's Rennen, welches wenn ich mich recht entsinne von Holzwurm war.
> Sieht auf jeden sehr fett aus...  *



Irgendwann im Laufe der 90iger Jahre hätte man aber mal den Vorbau wechseln können ... oder???? 

phaty!


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Juni 2002)

@ phaty: Bist du mutig - ich sach nur: Frau am Steuer - ungeh****   Ok, fünf Maak in die Machokasse. Tja, nur bei uns hast du da ein Problem, meine Holde sieht nämlich garnicht ein, sich das Phaty-Thrönchen an ihr P-21 zu schrauben (wohl auch besser so bei den zarten Röhrchen) 

Zu dem Fat: echt fett! So musses sein, kein Schnigges dran und einfach ne bullige Optik. Nur die Farbe des Vorbaus trifft mein ästhetisches Empfinden bis ins Mark. Die Farbe ist so frühe 90er wie Pet Shop Boys - brechreizerregend, ums mal vorsichtig zu formulieren.

Steinhummer (blasse Farben, schlaffe Bündchen)


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Juni 2002)

@ phat: Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke. Oder, um mit Osolemirnix zu sprechen: "Du gefällst mir, Kleiner. Du bist leicht beleidigt" (jedenfalls ästhetisch).

Languste


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@ phaty: Bist du mutig - ich sach nur: Frau am Steuer - ungeh****   Ok, fünf Maak in die Machokasse. Tja, nur bei uns hast du da ein Problem, meine Holde sieht nämlich garnicht ein, sich das Phaty-Thrönchen an ihr P-21 zu schrauben (wohl auch besser so bei den zarten Röhrchen)
> 
> Zu dem Fat: echt fett! So musses sein, kein Schnigges dran und einfach ne bullige Optik. Nur die Farbe des Vorbaus trifft mein ästhetisches Empfinden bis ins Mark. Die Farbe ist so frühe 90er wie Pet Shop Boys - brechreizerregend, ums mal vorsichtig zu formulieren.
> ...



YoEddy! Grellow kann man auch nicht diskutieren ... der muss einfach so sein ... wie Michael Schumachers Einkaufswagen eben rot sein muss...

Kann ich mal ein Bild von Deiner Frau sehen??? Ich fass sie auch nicht an ... 
Nee is klar ... Frauen von "Kollegen" sind geschlechtslos... Mann ich lüg heut wieder... !!!

phaty!


----------



## eL (26. Juni 2002)

maaaaaaahlzeit
whoa seh ich da hydraulich betätigte felgenverzögerer an deinem rocky?????ich bin ja enttäuscht von dir 
nene sowas hätte ich dir net zugetraut.
und irgendwie gings doch darum hässliche bikes zu posten oder???
in letzter zeit seh ich nur hübsche räder hier!!!selbst dat matt chester hat an hässlichkeit verloren und beginnt mir zu gefallen  
ja jut dat CD für lilliputaner is echt ein fall für den staatsanwalt.
wat soll dat den darstellen???sieht so aus als hätte man nen MTB mit nem RR gekreutzt!!!!!

el


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *selbst dat matt chester hat an hässlichkeit verloren und beginnt mir zu gefallen
> *



küsschen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (26. Juni 2002)

@whoa: also dieses fat ist auch mit maguras schön ! klar, silberne würden besser hinpassen, aber damals war das eben bike-action standardausstattung (syncros-teile, raceface kurbel, maguras ...)


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> küsschen!!! *



ich sagte doch HILFE ... habe ich was vergessen ...
Da versucht ein Ösi in bekannt liebenswürdiger Art einen Litespeed Vorbau zu verscherbeln ... habt ihr ja vielleicht schon gesehen .. geht doch mal vorbei und sagt einen schönen Gruss von mir ... 

Da isser 

phaty!


----------



## whoa (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *maaaaaaahlzeit
> whoa seh ich da hydraulich betätigte felgenverzögerer an deinem rocky?????ich bin ja enttäuscht von dir
> nene sowas hätte ich dir net zugetraut.
> und irgendwie gings doch darum hässliche bikes zu posten oder???*


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS????????????????  
Hier soll's um hässliche Bikes gehen? Ihr spinnt doch wohl alle... 
Ich poste hier von Anfang an nur Schönheiten!
Ich hätte doch nie mein Brave in 'nem Thread gepostet, wo's um hässliche Bikes geht!
So 'ne Frechheit aber auch... tz tz tz... hässlich, ich werd nich mehr. 

zu den Magura an meinem Rocky...
...Jugendsünden!  Das Pic von vorn sieht ja noch gut aus, aber schau Dir mal dieses an... das schockt!


----------



## whoa (26. Juni 2002)

...und da spielt Brave ja ganz vorne mit!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

Die Rücklichter find ich süüüüüüüüß ... !

Dein Brave ist doch nicht hässlich... mehr so ... ekelig...! Ja das trifft es...!
Wieso machst Du eigentlich bei einem Wettstreit mit, bei dem es um ein hässliches YETI-T-Shirt geht...???

phaty!


----------



## bsg (26. Juni 2002)

@whoa: was vor allem schockt: dass du ohne speichen fährst ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (26. Juni 2002)

...purple rockt!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...purple rockt!  *



Ich würd gern mal Olis ganzes Wohnzimmer sehen ... die weissen Fliesen und die Tür kenn ich ja jetzt schon zu genüge!!


----------



## whoa (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@whoa: was vor allem schockt: dass du ohne speichen fährst ;-) *


Irgendwo muß man ja sparen...


----------



## whoa (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Die Rücklichter find ich süüüüüüüüß ... !
> 
> Dein Brave ist doch nicht hässlich... mehr so ... ekelig...! Ja das trifft es...!
> ...


Übst wohl schon für den W.v.d.V.G.C., oder wie läßt sich Dein alkoholisierter Zustand erklären?  Welche Rücklichter?

 

Eine Welt bricht für mich zusammen! Wieso ist alles was ich für hübsch, genial, fett, usw. halte auf einmal hässlich, ekelig, oder noch schlimmeres...  

Dieses Bild ist übrigens, daran schuld, daß mir seit fast 10 Jahren ein Brave im Kopf herumspukt!


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

@whoa

mann mann überall diese drecksmaguras-naja aber richtig porno is ja wohl sieser rot-oramge vorbau aufm fat-boaaaaah is mir schlecht


----------



## rob (26. Juni 2002)

...ich habe meine tastatur, meinen gesamten schreibtisch, die raufasertapeten und meinen aschgrauen teppich mit einer bröckeligen schicht gewölle übersäht! DANKE!!

ich habe diesen tollen tollen tread eben erst entdeckt und mir die ersten 11 seiten standhaft durchgelesen und die bilder (viel zu inenstiv und ausgiebig) betrachtet. zu mehr hat es dann nicht gereicht, denn ich habe mich vor lauter lachen an meinem eigenen aufstoß verschluckt (was für eine obskure scene - ihr hättet dabei sein sollen) und als ich mich zum luftholen aus dem fenster gelehnt habe wurde mir schlagartig schwindelig, ich viel heraus und küßte mit meinem kopf die kakteensammlung die unter meinem fenster so herrlich blühte. 

jetzt kann ich erstmal nix sehen, ich danke euch!! trotzdem vote ich hier ganz unvoreingenommen für woahs brave warrior, denn auch ich hatte schoneinmal die ehre es anfassen und anheben zu dürfen!


jetzt will ich aber ganz mutig mein eigenes bike ins rennen schicken und werde es gehören "bashen", für einen trostpreis allemal gut genug (oder willst du deine mitgliedschaft im ESK aufs spiel sezten phatty?).
rahmen: '93er trek carbon/alu, die alurohre sind im grundton grau, aber mit schwarzen spränkeln.
gabel: 97er judy sl, leicht aber halbwegs beschissen im federverhalten (welches verhalten??)
bremsen: unterschiedlich neonfarbene magurateile mit verrosteten schrauben und klappernden hebeln
zudem: klappernde flaschenhlater die nicht mehr abgehen, eine schaltung die diese bezeichnung nicht wirklich verdient, unterschiedlich farbige reifen (seitenwände), eine federsattelstütze von r.s. und das beste: einen rizer mit barends!!

gebt alles mädels...


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Übst wohl schon für den W.v.d.V.G.C., oder wie läßt sich Dein alkoholisierter Zustand erklären?  Welche Rücklichter?
> 
> ...



Das kleine Lämpchen an der Sattelstütze des Rades ohne Speichen...
Dein Geschmack ist jenseits der Morgenröte ...
Und was Dein Traum Brave auf diesem Bild angeht .... JUNGE DU  MUSST ZUM ARTZ!!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

müssen wir da etwa eine gefederte stütze sehn

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

@whoa

den vorschlag von phhaaaaaaaaatty würd ich ma in betracht ziehen-also mit dem arzt-die teile sind so pervers und porno-darauf zu stehen kann unmöglich normal sein!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *jetzt will ich aber ganz mutig mein eigenes bike ins rennen schicken und werde es gehören "bashen", für einen trostpreis allemal gut genug (oder willst du deine mitgliedschaft im ESK aufs spiel sezten phatty?).
> *



Mein liebes Eisenschweinchen ...

ich habe 11 Monate in Sizilien gelebt - in Favara (frag mal einen Italiener über das Dorf, was er Dir dann sagt   ) also wenn Du mich erpressen willst, dann musst Du schon richtig tief in die Kiste greifen ... 

Don Phatsino!

P.S.: Isch bewundere Deine Mut hier so hässlich Fahrrad zu zeigen ... Kollega, das isse top!!! Ciao ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucy (26. Juni 2002)

du müsstest mal den phaty beim hundefutterfressen sehen - that's a show!!!!!!!

zu deinem bike - das is ja echt mutig was du da machst. ist das ein judy-holmen mit blasebalg unter deinem sattel? und was sollen die cruisemissles an dem lenker? und magura, seh ich da MAGURA?????????????

lucy - die, die geklebte bikes irgendwie nicht mag...


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

Und schöne Frauen haben wir auch dabei ...


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

@ROB

boaaah da sind ja noch magiras dran ich hab gedacht die stütze is schon schnde genug-aber............!nehem mal an dat die farbe extrem gut zum judygelb passt-wiederlich!
und wat is dat eigentlich fürn brechsattel?


----------



## lucy (26. Juni 2002)

heisst die devise wenn's um sonnenschutz geht. SONNENSCHUTZ - zu dieser jahreszeit besonders wichtig: faktor 30 und mehr, uv-a und uv-b schutz gelle... weil sonst ist nicht gut cocktail trinken


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *heisst die devise wenn's um sonnenschutz geht. SONNENSCHUTZ - zu dieser jahreszeit besonders wichtig: faktor 30 und mehr, uv-a und uv-b schutz gelle... weil sonst ist nicht gut cocktail trinken *



Ich bin Glatzenträger - ich benutze nur die Australische Version mit Faktor 50!
Dann bleiben auch die Zellen erhalten ... denn was nach nem Sonnenstich so passieren kann, das sieht man ja an whoas bike-Geschmack!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

so kinners jetzt kommt nen knaller grade bei ebay entdeckt also dat rad is nich doll aber die überschrift passt wie die faust aufs auge...http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1839596732


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *so kinners jetzt kommt nen knaller grade bei ebay entdeckt also dat rad is nich doll aber die überschrift passt wie die faust aufs auge...http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1839596732 *



Ich muss brechen!


----------



## lucy (26. Juni 2002)

wow - diese bilder sind wie direkt ausm soft-porno. ein lob an den fotografen


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

Ehrenplatz?

darf ich mich jetzt geehrt fühlen (*endlich hofft*)oder meint der phaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttt dat radel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

diesen lichteinfall find ich besonders hooooooooooot


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *wow - diese bilder sind wie direkt ausm soft-porno. ein lob an den fotografen *



"Zärtliche Cousinen" von David Hamilton ... mit Anja Schlüte dem geilen Ex-Luder von Roland Kaiser... läuft 3 mal in der Woche auf RTL 2 ...oder VOX!
Lucy wir zwei sind von einem Schlag... 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

ach ja noch ca 50 hits dann sind die 10000 gefallen-nur ma so angemerkt


----------



## lucy (26. Juni 2002)

> Lucy wir zwei sind von einem Schlag...


hast du etwa das gefühl du seist auch pornodarsteller?
der job is nicht so einfach wie du denkst...


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

lolllllllllllllllllll

phat und pornodarsteller-dat wäre doch eher nen fetischfilm ;-)


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *
> hast du etwa das gefühl du seist auch pornodarsteller?
> der job is nicht so einfach wie du denkst... *



Dafür bin ich zu fett ... aber ich würde einen guten Produzenten abgeben ... mit Couch und so ... !

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

ich sehe 10017
*JUBEEEEEEEEEL*

mann mann
phat-wie siehts mit langsamer siegerehrung aus?

den threat kan man ja trotzdem laufen lassen


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich sehe 10017
> *JUBEEEEEEEEEL*
> 
> ...



Genau das habe ich vor ... !!!


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

na dann bietma an
ick geh jetzt noch ne runde drehen und dann möcht ick lesen wer hier abräumt*grins*


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

Also Herr Deger ist ja zur Zeit sehr beschäftigt aber den Gewinner hatten wir schon am ersten Tag im Auge ... ich glaube sofort auf Seite 1 einen klasse Einstieg gehabt und auch von Anfang an kapiert um was es geht...!
Je länger es weitergeht umsomehr von Euch Helden kommen natürlich weiter vor... !!! Das macht hier einen Riesenspass und vielleicht sollte man wirklich diesen thread einfach so zum Luftablassen und Lachen beibehalten ...!
Ich habe während der Woche hinter den Kulissen mit vielen Leuten per eMail gesprochen und es hat riesen Spass gemacht! 
Immer nur Bremsen gegen Bremsen vergleichen oder wer ist kultiger oder PHATTER ... bringt es ja alles nicht... Wir sind so wenige (die mit dem guten alten Bike-Geschmack) wir müssen zusammenhalten ...
Ich hatte auch erwartet, dass es mehr Ärger geben würde - speziell bei meinen Attacken aber das ging ja auch FAST problemlos ...! Nur einmal hatte ich el-diablole etwas zu rüde angegangen und meinem Schreibstil nach hätte man es wirklich ernst nehmen können ... war es aber nicht und daher haben wir uns auch wieder gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lieb!!!

Ich müsste jetzt wirklich alles nochmal durchgehen um die coolsten Sachen nochmal aufzuzählen aber der thred bleibt ja ... kann ja jeder selbst sehen was ihm gefallen hat ...

Awards of merit: (lobende Erwähnungen)

- für Lucy für germanistisch hochwertige Beleidigungen ...!  
- für KoKo ... weil Koko so gemein sein kann wie ich ...
- für lebaron ... weil in der Masse seiner posts eine Menge coole Substanz war!
- für meinereiner ... die Ibise waren sehr gemein hässlich und auch sonst... 
- für nutallabrot ... der hat immer so böse ätzend zurückgeschossen ... !

bestimmt habe ich Jemanden vergessen ... !!!

Ich lass für Euch Alle einen YoEddy-Aufkleber machen ... !! ich hab nur noch einen  ... aber ihr habt alle einen verdient ...!!!

... und eigentlich waren Alle geil ...!!! Kein Ausfall super-witzig und die Langweiler haben sich garnicht erst getraut mitzumachen!

Der grosse Preis in BATIK-XL geht an ...

WHOA!!!!

weil er das hässlichste Fahrrad hat
weil er sich selbst richig gut verarschen kann
weil er andere richtig gut verarschen kann
und dabei immer cool blieb ... !!!!

Glückwunsch Alter ... !

so und der Dicke Mann braucht jetzt mal eine thread-pause!!!


----------



## whoa (26. Juni 2002)

...denn bald wird dieser Thread an der Spitze stehen! 
Also auf auf meine Damen...


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2002)

Hey Pillemann ...

Du hast gwonnen - also: Siegerrede sonst bleibt das T-Shirt hier!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (26. Juni 2002)

will auch erstmal was sagen.
also,ihr seid ja wohl alle total krank bullenhitze draussen und ihr schreibt wieder 4 seiten voll,so daß ich wieder 30 min zum nachlesen brauche.danke 
@phatty:ich bin ergriffen,so eine schöne rede und dann noch eine namentliche erwähnung.danke.danke!
@allh ja,dat dingen hier muß weiterlaufen,selten hat mir ein thread soviel spass gemacht,ach quatsch,nie!ihr habt es echt geschafft,daß ich erstes immer den compi an´geschmissen habe,wenn ich nach hause kam.danke.danke.danke.
@türkei:tja,deutschland I gegen deutschland II fällt leider aus.danke.danke.danke.danke.

so,weitermachen,der thraed lebt.
isch 'abe fertig!


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

@whoa
hey auf jeden ne dicke siegerrede wäre echt angebracht immerhin haste dat megashirt überhaupt gewonnen also bitte...


im übrigen bin ich der festen überzeugung, dat der threat im obigen bald definitiv bals ganz oben steht!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@phatty-the lovely shakiralover and mad threater

danke fürdie erwähnung


@all

NEVER EVER LET THIS THREAT DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (26. Juni 2002)

jaaaaaaaaaaa,und jetzt fassen wir uns alle an den händen und singen ein lied:

       "heal the world,make it a better place..."

ups,'schuldigung,die hitze


----------



## whoa (26. Juni 2002)

Also ersteinmal als Ausrede, warum ich so lang gebraucht hab...
...hatte schon alles verfaßt und auf antworten geklickt und dann kam meine "Lieblingsmeldung": Sie haben zu viele Bilder in ihrem Posting. 
Was das bedeutet weiß sicher jeder Zwote hier.



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *...
> weil er das hässlichste Fahrrad hat
> weil er sich selbst richig gut verarschen kann
> ...



Fahrrad (?) - hässlich  (?) - zwick mich mal einer!


Fiel flankt nach innen - Kopfball - abgewehrt - aus dem Hintergrund müßte Menze schießen - Toooooor!!! Tooooor!! Toooor! Tor für Union...  ...Union ist Weltmeister!


Mensch diese Aufregung macht hungrig, werd mir wohl mal die ~3000te Melone diese Woche einverleiben... 

Sowas bringt ja auch Verpflichtungen mit sich und die "Konkurrenz" schläft ja bekanntlich nicht, daher werd ich mich mal anstrengen, um meinereiner 'ne passend lackierte Grove Forke aus'm Kreuz zu leiern. 

Hmm... und dann natürlich tausend Dank an den edlen Spender, phaty aka IronLizard newest ESK-Member! 

Zu guter letzt noch 'n Pic vom Sieger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (26. Juni 2002)

*kotz* na danke!
@ whoa:fahr lieber wieder ohne speichen,als mit sowat da


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

grad hab ich gegessen und dann kommt da schon wieder der winner-buaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh

*meine tastatur-ahhhhhhhh*

und dann diese starkschwule sigma-diode hinten baaah


----------



## rob (26. Juni 2002)

Ich denke da hat das T-Shirt einen würdigen Träger gefunden. Wer freiwillig ein solches "Achtung-der-EG-Gesundheitsminister-rät:Ein-Blick-auf-dieses-Fahrrad-ist-augenkrebserregend"-Bike freiwillig und bewußt in der Öffentlichkeit mit sich führt, damit fährt, sowie dieses als Symbol seines schlechten Geschmacks oder unendlichen Leidenfähigkeit ins Zimmer hängt, hat mit Fug und recht gewonnen. *Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*




@ Woah: dein Posteingang für PM's ist voll!!


----------



## lebaron (26. Juni 2002)

mhmmmmmm ich stell mir whoas brave grade so in regenbogen farben vor die sich immer wiederholen und kein streifen is breiter als 1 cm wenn dat nich schrecklich wäre-dann wees ick ja nich


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juni 2002)

brauchen wir neue Feinde und neue Mitspieler... ! 
Werbung machen Mädels... übrigens 39.000 hits vom führenden Thread (GALERIE! pah!) sind zwar ein hartes Stück Arbeit aber bis zur SingleSpeed EM muss das ja zu schaffen sein ...!!

9 Wochen ... easy ... wir hatten in einer Woche 10.000 ...!

ich glaube ohne diesen Thread würde mir was fehlen ... !

phaty!

Fussball kommt nach Hause ...!


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juni 2002)

waaaaaaaaaaaaas??????
leute,was ist denn los.war das alles in den letzten stunden?3 müde einträge?muß ich etwa zu dieser zeit noch was sinnvolles schreiben?das wollt ihr nich wirklich 
@whoa:sorry,aber du bist im moment das einzige opfer und außerdem hast du das t-shirt ja nur,weil du echt einen miserablen geschmack hast mal im ernst,ist dat bunte dingen da oben so von dir aufgebaut worden oder hast du das so am straßenrand gefunden?nichts für ungut,aber ich hoffe,dass dein frauengeschmack ein wenig besser ist nu jo,postet doch noch mehr schäbige räder,der preis ist zwar weg,aber spass haben wollen wir ja alle noch,[email protected]:einzige ausnahme,lass das komische grelle,unförmige,blinkernde,rennradlenkerinhabende etwas daraus.es muß doch noch häßlichere dinger geben!seid froh,dass kein foto von meinem 88'er kalkhoff existiert 
gruß,koko


----------



## whoa (27. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> @whoa:sorry,aber du bist im moment das einzige opfer und außerdem hast du das t-shirt ja nur,weil du echt einen miserablen geschmack hast mal im ernst,ist dat bunte dingen da oben so von dir aufgebaut worden oder hast du das so am straßenrand gefunden?nichts für ungut,aber ich hoffe,dass dein frauengeschmack ein wenig besser ist *


@ Koko: Mein Frauengeschmack ist über jede Kritik erhaben, genau wie mein Bikegeschmack!  

Damn ich muß schon wieder los, will ja nich schon wieder zu spät kommen.  

@ phaty: 
    

AAAAAAArrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhh.......... zu spät!


----------



## Steinhummer (27. Juni 2002)

Glückwunsch, whoa! Räder mit so nem gediegenen Farbauftrag findet man üblicherweise nur bei Obi - da steht dann Ragazzi drauf 
Denke, deine regenbogenfarbenen Liebesperlenkanonen und das Deadhead-Yeti-Shirt werden gute Freunde sein, und wenn du damit auf der nächsten Love Parade mitmachst, stehen alle anderen als graue Mäuse da  
Aber eine Frage hätt ich noch: Wie heißen die Drogen, die du nimmst, und vor allem: Wo bekommt man sie?

Steinhummer (der raus will aus seiner rommelocker-mattgrau-tristen Welt)

PS: Phaty, die Braut mit dem Bluthochdruck im Endstadium, da gibts doch allerhand zum Festhalten. Wenn ich bei der mal mitfahren darf, nehm ich dich auch ne Runde auf meinem Hummer mit - 15 kg Höchstlast für den Sitz müssten doch reichen, oder?


----------



## lebaron (27. Juni 2002)

mhmmmmmmmmm

dann müssten wir der rechnung nach bis zu sspem doch 100000 hits haben-mann mann dat wär wat in worten einhunderttausend hits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

also dann sollten wa evtl nochma das thema shakira magura oder cd aufgreifen - die liefen immer am flüssigsten

ach ja und heute auf dem weg zu sonem studienforum überholte mich doch so nen uralt marin mit diesem komisch leuchtgrünen hinterbau
gut dat ick ne sonnenbrille aufhatte
*freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (27. Juni 2002)

Shakira hat gerade von meinem Heiratsantrag gehört.... auf dem Foto seht ihr die unmittelbare Reaktion ...
Ich glaub die is nicht wirklich glücklich ...!!


----------



## lebaron (27. Juni 2002)

heeeeeyyyyyyy phaaaaaat 

dazu hätteste dich ja erstma an den bodyguards vorbeistehlen müssen-dat wäre schwer geworden!


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juni 2002)

Unter besonderen Schwierigkeiten ist es mir gelungen, ein Foto vom 2003 C'dale Sondermodell "TransAlp" bei einer Probefahrt zu schiessen ...! Waaaaaahnsinn das Teil ...
Hard-Core-Enduro sag ich da nur ...!


----------



## Steinhummer (27. Juni 2002)

))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## lebaron (27. Juni 2002)

mir tut dat dorf leid
endlich weis ich was gemeint is wenn sich die bauern über biker beschweren die immer alles platt machen


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Phaty, die Braut mit dem Bluthochdruck im Endstadium, da gibts doch allerhand zum Festhalten. Wenn ich bei der mal mitfahren darf, nehm ich dich auch ne Runde auf meinem Hummer mit - 15 kg Höchstlast für den Sitz müssten doch reichen, oder? *



Hallo Pillermännchen,

wenn Du bei der Braut (die auch diesen Thread liest!!!   ) mitfahren möchtest, dann kannst Du gleich vom Leben Abschied nehmen ... nicht, dass ich da was gegen hätte ... aber an der beisst Du Dir die Hummer-Zähnchen aus ... !!!
DAS würde ich gerne sehen ...!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juni 2002)

sach ma,bild ich mir das jetzt nur ein,oder wirkt unser latinaschätzchen auf dem foto ein bischen moppeliger als sonst? 
mönsch,ich weiss:sie will dir gefallen und passt sich dir an


----------



## lebaron (27. Juni 2002)

könnten wa ja glatt nen neuen namen kreieren
MOPPIRA


----------



## bsg (27. Juni 2002)

ich glaube eher phat hat sie gestaucht damit sie besser zu ihm passt ;-)


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juni 2002)

gestaucht?etwa so 
die ist doch schon klein genug!das muß man sich mal vorstellen:ein quadratmeter moppira für phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (27. Juni 2002)

Hallo Pillermännchen, wenn Du bei der Braut (die auch diesen Thread liest!!!  ) mitfahren möchtest, dann kannst Du gleich vom Leben Abschied nehmen ... nicht, dass ich da was gegen hätte ... aber an der beisst Du Dir die Hummer-Zähnchen aus ... !!! DAS würde ich gerne sehen ...!

Wieso, fährt die so schlecht   ?? (Sorry, Lady, kleiner Scherz )

Steinhummer (mit Gehaltsabtretung in die Machokasse)


----------



## MacB (27. Juni 2002)

Du hast ein 1989er "Top Gun" gesehen - etwas für den heimatverbundenen Ami  

CU
Mac


----------



## MacB (27. Juni 2002)

Scan aus dem Katalog habe ich auch noch


----------



## CarstenB (27. Juni 2002)

hab ich auch gedacht, aber das Top Gun hat m.E. kein 1 1/8 " Steuerrohr sondern 1".

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## itz (27. Juni 2002)

Glückwunsch an whoa   

Aber Mädels was nun tun ?!?
Alle Preise weg und keine Ziele mehr vor Augen bringen diesen Thread nun nicht wirklich weiter und bis zur Em is noch langelange hin ...
Also weil spärlich bekleidete Frauen posten gleich wieder in Porno ausartet und das "Thread geschlossen" bedeutet, wäre mein Vorschlag zur Güte : 

Postet die lächerlichste Radschpocht Werbung !!!

(Is zwar nicht so erregend wie Moppira als sie noch Shakira hiess, aber desch mir g'rad worsch'd .. )
Und weil heute Post vom Rose-Versand kam fang ich doch gleich mal an.

Gruss Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juni 2002)

jaja,der pornobranche geht'S auch nicht mehr so gut,seit phatty sein abo für "große dinger,teil 1-76a" gekündigt hat 
und deshalb müssen sich die darsteller nun als 'bergabfahrerbekleidungsrepräsentanten' über wasser halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (27. Juni 2002)

Ich vermute ja die ham ihm die Dinger nur angezogen damit er sich nicht selber beisst, auf jeden Fall schreib ich jetzt mal an Rose und frag ob die Maguras mit den Viefingerhebeln schon lieferbar sind.

Komisch, macht man so was ? Abo kündigen, dachte immer einmal dicke Dinger immer dicke Dinger  

Gruss Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juni 2002)

ja hast du's denn noch nicht durchschaut?phatty hatte die wahl zwischen weniger essen oder keine pornos mehr.klar dass er nicht aufs essen verzichten kann.also hatte er die idee mit dem thread,dachte sich irgendein thema aus,wo viele antworten zu erwarten sind und bekam so von uns irgendwann die besten moppira-links.et voila:noch genug zu essen und trotzdem genug zum gucken


----------



## lebaron (27. Juni 2002)

@all

find ich ja zumindest schon mal anerkennend das meine moppiraschöpfung so gut ankommt

@den der das kleinrätsel löste

kann sein das es auch 1" war jedenfalls wollt ich nur klarmachen dat's nich 2 waren-naja ihr habts ja auch so hingekriegt

@all

die zukunft des threats liegt so zu sagen in unseren händen und ich denke den bis zur em aurechtzuerhalten und dabei die hit grenze er gallerie zu brechen um dan auf platz 1 zustehen sollte definitiv machbar sein!


ach ja und ausserdem werden wir weltmeister!


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ja hast du's denn noch nicht durchschaut?phatty hatte die wahl zwischen weniger essen oder keine pornos mehr.klar dass er nicht aufs essen verzichten kann.also hatte er die idee mit dem thread,dachte sich irgendein thema aus,wo viele antworten zu erwarten sind und bekam so von uns irgendwann die besten moppira-links.et voila:noch genug zu essen und trotzdem genug zum gucken *



Bruder! 

Du bist der wirklich einzige Mensch, der mich versteht ... !!!


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Und weil heute Post vom Rose-Versand kam fang ich doch gleich mal an.
> 
> *



Ach nein ... sich freiwillig as Rose-Kunde outen da gehört ja doch auch schon Mut zu ... RESPEKT!


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juni 2002)

wo kommen denn in 24 Stunden 15000 hits her??????
Also 5000 mehr als Gestern Mittag .... ??????   

Dreht da Jemand dran??? Das fände ich aber seeeeehr schlecht!!!!!

     

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *wo kommen denn in 24 Stunden 15000 hits her??????
> Also 5000 mehr als Gestern Mittag .... ??????
> 
> ...



16172!!!! WER AUCH IMMER hier den Finger am Abzug hat, um die Hitzahl hochzutreiben HÖRT DAMIT AUF! Sonst mach ICH den thread zu ... !!!

phaty is pissed!!! MAJOR BIG TIME!!!!


----------



## whoa (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 16172!!!! WER AUCH IMMER hier den Finger am Abzug hat, um die Hitzahl hochzutreiben HÖRT DAMIT AUF! Sonst mach ICH den thread zu ... !!!
> ...


oh oh... jetzt kriegt whoa wohl Haue... 
hab mich wohl glatt selbst disqualifiziert... 

war ich doch glatt zu lange feiern gewesen  verdammt wem kann ich die Schuld jetzt bloß in die Schuhe schieben... ich hab's - es muss wohl genetisch bedingt sein! ich bescheiß auch prinzipiell bei Brettspielen und so...  sollte mich wohl mal in Therapie begeben!

tschuldigung & good n8,
whoa (der Schummler)


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> oh oh... jetzt kriegt whoa wohl Haue...
> hab mich wohl glatt selbst disqualifiziert...
> ...



Verziehen wegen Selbstanzeige ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ach nein ... sich freiwillig as Rose-Kunde outen da gehört ja doch auch schon Mut zu ... RESPEKT! *



Ehrlich gesagt, weiss ich gar nicht mehr was ich da mal bestellt haben sollte *grübbelgrübbel*, oder war das Telekom Triko (so ganz in magenta fühl ich mich halt einfach wohl) doch von denen     

Gruss Chris


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, weiss ich gar nicht mehr was ich da mal bestellt haben sollte *grübbelgrübbel*, oder war das Telekom Triko (so ganz in magenta fühl ich mich halt einfach wohl) doch von denen
> ...



Ich meinerseits ordere nur noch bei bicycles.de wegen der extrem leckeren Schnecke auf dem Titelbild!!!

"komm pussy pussy koooomm....!"


----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

@phat
sorry aber ich habe selten sonen spitzen bock wie dich erlebt-dat is ja der hammer-alles was bei 3 nich auf'm baum is...


----------



## roesli (28. Juni 2002)

..da hab ich mich also auch schon gewunder über das hübsche Bildchen bei Bicycles.... - fährt die Deutsche Weiblichkeit so Rad? - und wenn ja, warum denn hier nicht????


----------



## roesli (28. Juni 2002)

... war ja schon lustig, wofür und wie alles geworben wurde.... - mal ganz abgesehen von den Herrlichen Werbungen taiwanesischer OEM-Hersteller in den deutschen Magazinen (wen wollten die eigentlich erreichen?)

Hier mal so zum Anfangen - gut ist der Mann bei den Motoren geblieben......


----------



## roesli (28. Juni 2002)

.. weckt das nicht das Tier in sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (28. Juni 2002)

... ganz speziell für unseren Freund Phaty


----------



## Pan (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *"komm pussy pussy koooomm....!" *




Hier nochmal für die eher popofixierten:


----------



## itz (28. Juni 2002)

Babe lass mich dir deinen Badeanzug (?!? wie nennt man so was bitte ... ) gerade zuppeln *geifer*

@ roesli: Jeap genau so in der Art hab ich mir das vorgestellt  

Gruss Chris


----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

ein dreifaches jammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm für die badebeanzugte!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucy (28. Juni 2002)

hi mädels

nicht dass ihr denkt, ich hätte nichts mehr zu sagen, zu eurer phallophobie fällt mir zum beispiel ne ganze menge ein (seid ihr eigentlich alle linksträger?)...
lucy hat halt leider gaaaanz viel arbeit und kann sich nur noch sporadisch auf der spielwiese blicken lassen, aber ich denk mal, dass auch jemand anders dem phaty hie und da ne portion sand ins gesicht schmeissen wird 

bedanken wollt ich micht für die schmeichelnde würdigung phatys - damit wäre wohl bewiesen, dass auch die schweizer kultivierte sprachen sprechen können.

ist euch eigentlich schon mal aufgefallen, dass die magura die einzige bremse ist, über die in diesem thread gequatscht wird... funktioniert die eigentlich auch mit olivenöl? würd mich echt mal interessieren.

 lucy


----------



## texas (28. Juni 2002)

noch was neues, das ******** aussieht!!!! 

Specialized: Der Nebel lüftet sich  



Epic 2003: Erste Bilder im Netz 

Das Press-Camp für die europäischen Medien steht zwar erst Mitte Juli an, aber die ersten Bilder des neuen Vollgefederten von Specialized sind schon im Netz aufgetaucht. Highlight der «Epic» genannten Neuentwicklung: Ein «Brain» genanntes Federbein von Fox, das dank seiner ausgefeilten Ventiltechnik zwischen Antriebseinflüssen und Unebenheiten des Geländes unterscheiden kann.

Auf den ersten Blick sieht das «Epic» genannte Design sehr traditionell aus: Ein klassisches, vorderes Rahmendreieck inklusive durchgehendem Sitzrohr wird mit dem bewährten Leitner-Viergelenk-Hinterbau kombiniert. Das «Brain»-Federbein steckt wegen der imposanten Einbaulänge aber nicht mehr zwischen Oberrohr und Umlenkwippe, sondern zwischen letzterer und dem Ausfallende. So gleicht der Hinterbau verblüffend dem LSR-System: Dieses haben deutsche Ingenieure kürzlich für Centurion und Merida entwickelt. Neu ist der Ausgleichbehälter, der nahe am hinteren Ausfallende rechtwinklig vom Federbein absteht. In diesem steckt die ganze Ventiltechnik, die Antriebseinflüsse komplett von der Federung isoliert.

Die wenigen amerikanischen Fachjournalisten, die das neue Specialized schon probehalber durchs Gelände prügeln durften, waren jedenfalls voll des Lobes. Zum ersten Mal habe ein Hersteller ein System präsentiert, das in keiner Weise auf Antriebseinflüsse reagiere und dennoch alle Unebenheiten feinfühlig flachbügle. Das Schlussfazit von Mountainbike-Action-Redaktor Richard Cunningham zum Specialized Epic spricht Bände: "If it lives up to the performance of the prototypes, the cross-country hardtail will be reduced to a joke, and a lot of bike makers will be left scrambling for a response."

Will ich sehen! Kein Problem:
www.mountainbike.com/news/news/news_20020624-29702.shtml
www.mbaction.com/sneakpeek.asp


----------



## rasaldul (28. Juni 2002)

nochmal Kästle! Einfach lässig!


----------



## bob (28. Juni 2002)

Seid doch mal ehrlich ihr Poser,

da les ich ständig was von "Ist nur mein Bananen-in-den-Zoo-bring-Biken", was soll das ? Seid doch bitte ehrlich und auch Stolz auf Euer Bike, steht zu Ihm und sagt: das ist es, mein ein und alles, ich liebe es. Auch Du whoa.

Um den Worten Taten folgen zu lassen, fotografier ich am WE mal mein Hercules Alabama (ist irgendwo noch ein h drin glaub ich) und poste die Bilder.

Dann gibts auch die technischen Details.

Bis dann 

Bob


----------



## rasaldul (28. Juni 2002)

@bob:

ich glaube hier ist jeder ein bißchen stolz darauf, so ein Bike zu besitzen, eben weil es so "häßlich" ist. Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch noch ein Hercules Indiana daheim, so richtig schön schwarz mit pinken "Farbspritzern", da beneide ich ihn echt drum (auch wenn Führerscheinneulinge das Ding wg. 3,5 Tonnen Rahmengewicht nicht fahren dürfen)  Aber er will´s auf jeden Fall behalten, da siehst Du , was es ihm wert ist.

Anbei noch "Edward mit den Coladosen"


----------



## texas (28. Juni 2002)

hier das neu specialized


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## texas (28. Juni 2002)

und nochmals


----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

mhmm coool  mit 5 kilo dämpfer


----------



## bob (28. Juni 2002)

@ rasadul, poste doch auch mal ein Pic, dann könne wir ja hier Bundestaaten sammeln .... 

Das mit dem Hergeben ist ein Ausrede. Das will keiner haben.
 

Aber der Rahmen hält.


----------



## rasaldul (28. Juni 2002)

@bob

Habe leider (noch) keine Digitalkamera. Wird aber auf jeden Fall nachgeholt!
P.S.: Ich wollte ihm den Rahmen schon 5mal abkaufen, aber er bleibt hart! Schade!


----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

jaaaaaaaaa endlich nach 3 tagen des so dahin vegetierens kann man nun wieder sagen der threat lebt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
zwar mit vielen neuen leuten aber das ist schön!!!!
wo wart ihr die ganze zeit?


----------



## whoa (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bob _
> *Seid doch bitte ehrlich und auch Stolz auf Euer Bike, steht zu Ihm und sagt: das ist es, mein ein und alles, ich liebe es. Auch Du whoa.
> ...*


Hmmm...  ...also nochmal für Bob... 

Das ist mein Warrior, ... 





Sollte weiterhin Mißtrauen bezüglich meiner Loyalität zu meinen Bikes bestehen, können weitere Auskünfte bei Husten und den anderen Eisenschweinen eingeholt werden!



> _Original geschrieben von bob _
> *Seid doch mal ehrlich ihr Poser, ...*


Damn... ich wurde entlarvt. 
Es gibt halt einfach kein dickeres Bike um damit zum Biergarten zu rollen!


----------



## bob (28. Juni 2002)

> Es gibt halt einfach kein dickeres Bike um damit zum Biergarten zu rollen!



Das stimmt natürlich vollkommen. Nur noch dickere Fahrer. In !!!engen!!! Rennradfahrertrikots.

@ rasadul

keine Ausreden, Rad fotografieren und einscannen (lassen?)


 

Bob


----------



## Steinhummer (28. Juni 2002)

@ whoa: Du liebst dein Rad? Und warum steht's dann neben dem Mülleimer???


----------



## whoa (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Verziehen wegen Selbstanzeige ... !!! *


Puuh... da hab ich ja nochmal Schwein gehabt, 'Eisenschwein' sozusagen.  
Hatte schon befürchtet mir wird der komplette Bußenkatalog auferlegt.

Hab mir mal ein paar Gedanken über die Zukunft des Threads gemacht und dachte mir man könnte die geniale Idea von phaty weiterführen, so mit ein paar Bonbons für die Teilnehmenden... Als überglücklicher Gewinner der ersten Etappe des Threads, sollte ich die nächsten Gewinne stiften (was genau weiß ich noch nich aber da findet sich was)...  ...als zweites Jurymitglied für die Bewertung müßte entweder phaty himself in die Bresche springen, oder halt ein anderes Eisenschwein, damit phaty vielleicht auch 'ne Chance erhält?!

Hab versucht meine wirren Gedanken in Worte zu fassen... sollte es nich gelungen sein, werd ich nochmal 'nen 2ten Anlauf starten, nachdem ich ausgeschlafen hab. 

Mal ganz abgesehen von meinem Vorschlag, das Thema "mehr oder weniger stylische Werbung" find ich voll fett, da werd ich mich später auch noch einklincken... hab da so einiges in der Hinterhand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

@whoa

na dat is doch ma nen vorschlag
top dat ding
sollteste dran festhalten


----------



## whoa (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@ whoa: Du liebst dein Rad? Und warum steht's dann neben dem Mülleimer???  *


Sobald es wieder fährt, werde ich neue Fotos schießen und dann drauf achten, daß sich nicht wieder ein Papierkorb mit ins Bild schleicht!


----------



## bob (28. Juni 2002)

wie wäre es denn, das Shirt so als "Wandepokal" auszubauen.
Auf nem Schaufensterpuppentorso, mit Holzplatte, mit kleinem Schild mit Name und wann gewonnen und so???

Wär das nix ???

Was meint eigendlich Herr Lizard dazu, der meldet sich gar nicht mehr oder????


Bob
(noch 20 min, dann gehts in We)


----------



## Opiumlover (28. Juni 2002)

ich mag das yeti-shirt gewinnen und hab mir deshalb extra diese schicke cannondelle gekauft....


----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

@mecke

sag ma biste nen bisschen verpeilt dat shirt ging schon an whoa

aber mit dem teil...holla die waldfee-dat ding is echt hässlich und dazu noch ne coladose


----------



## Steinhummer (28. Juni 2002)

@ mecke:

...Anti-Stress- jetzt das Anti-Achselschweiß-Bike, oder was? Der Hocker für den umweltbewussten Easy-Rider! Schätze, mit dem Klo wird CD bei der nächsten Daytona Bike Week der große Star auf den Custombike-Shows

Steinhummer (nach Diktat im Golf von Florida untergetaucht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (28. Juni 2002)

Eine weitere Leiche im Keller:


----------



## BreezerUwe (28. Juni 2002)

Kenne ich leider nicht ;-(


----------



## BreezerUwe (28. Juni 2002)

einfach traumhaft schön


----------



## go-dirt (28. Juni 2002)

@breezer-uwe

ist das dein merlin? lecker....


----------



## BreezerUwe (28. Juni 2002)

Die Bilder sind aus dem Tour Sonderheft "Mountain Bike" von 1989. So alt ist meins "leider" nicht. Meins müßte so um 1993 sein (hatten wir schonmal diskutiert). Hat aber auch 1Zoll Steuerrohr und fährt sich bis auf das nervige Flexen im Wiegetritt sehr gut.
Bis auf die Aheadkappe ist es jetzt fertig


----------



## BreezerUwe (28. Juni 2002)

verlangte, laß ich mich jetzt nicht mehr stoppen


----------



## BreezerUwe (28. Juni 2002)

ist


----------



## BreezerUwe (28. Juni 2002)

erstmal


----------



## BreezerUwe (28. Juni 2002)

nehm ich noch mit


----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

@breezer uwe
boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

is ja der hammer wo hast du denn die onza titan hörner noch herbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BreezerUwe (28. Juni 2002)

Olli 
Waren aber auch die teuersten Teile am ganzen Bike


----------



## CarstenB (28. Juni 2002)

Hi Uwe,

ein sehr schoenes Rad! Aber, sehr ich da ein Paeckchen Drum auf der Bank??? Hmm, ich koennte glaub ich jederzeit wieder rueckfaellig werden... obwohls ja schon unsportlich ist 

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## BreezerUwe (28. Juni 2002)

Schmeckt wie Drum/Samson usw. kostet aber viel weniger weil vom Lidl. Bei den Ausgaben für mein "Fahrrad" kann ich mir Filterzigaretten auch nicht mehr leisten


----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

@uwe

so da ja rauchen eh ungesund ist jetzt no´ch ma zu deinem titanen
sach ma wat sind dat für kurbeln beäugte ich da shimano???


----------



## BreezerUwe (28. Juni 2002)

Da kann ich ja weitermachen


----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

boaaaaaaah is mir schlecht

jetzt kannst du dir wenigstens sicher sein das dat radel im richtigen threat ist-irgendwas perverses muss es doch haben


----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

hilf mal kurz nem doofen auf die sprünge sind das die ersten lx?
oder?nee da stand doch schon lx drauf oder?


aber was sehe ich da mann mann nen geilen umwerfer haste


----------



## BreezerUwe (28. Juni 2002)

Hat man mir doch glatt LX-Kurbeln für mein Edelbike verkauft. Frechheit!
Ne, sind natürlich XT


----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

stiiiiiiiiiiiimt ja die sahen ja früher auch so aus und sind ja dann irgendwann zur lx geworden oder?
die sind doch aus dem selben baujahr wie der umwerfer oder?dat müsste doch 92 oder 03 sein?!?!welches jahr nennt der rahmen sein geburtsdingsbums???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BreezerUwe (28. Juni 2002)

der Rahmen müßte so um 1993 sein. Die Kurbeln sind XT (geschmiedet=haltbar) und in schwarz will die irgendwie jeder. Geiler sind aber die Pedale. Shimano Deore. Riesig und schwer. Schön.


----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

warte ma warendat nich diese komischen shimano pedalen bei denen man nie an die lager kam weil die ziemlich in der mitte lagen und wenn man da ne kugel verloren hatte war sie auch verloren????????ß


----------



## BreezerUwe (28. Juni 2002)

nie auf 
Ne, keine Ahnung. Müssen aber recht alt sein und waren wohl die Pedale vor den XT-Tatzen.


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> Hier nochmal für die eher popofixierten *



woher weisst Du das Pan???? DANKE! ... ach so wegen Shakira!!


----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

ach herr phat meldet sich wieder und hat sich bestimmt grad noc´h mal den heimischen bicycles katalog reingezogen!
)))))))))


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juni 2002)

Der thread geht ja los wie ein MZ Motorrad ... !!! wahnsinn!
Ich bin ja so stolz auf Euch meine Buben ...

@whoa:

also ich mach gerne mit in Deiner Jury - ich muss nix gewinnen ...
schreib mir doch mal ein eMail mit Deiner Adresse, dann hast Du nächste Woche das PHATTESTE T-Shirt der Bike-Welt...

ich such jetzt mal noch ein paar Popo-Bilder ... !
Noch 8 Wochen für 17.000 (LEGALE) Hits ... das schaffen wir Männer...
Welcher Pillermann auch immer MICHAEL SCHUMACHER in MEINEN (!!!) Thread gebracht hat: Ich hasse Dich .. ! Roesli? ich muss mal schnell nachschauen ob Du das warst... dann sei es Dir verziehen, immerhin haben die Schweizer den Steuerflüchtling ja gleich wieder rausgeschmissen ...!

So wie ich gehört habe überlegt man jetzt bei der FIFA das WM-Endspiel am Sonntag genauso zu entscheiden wie den Formel-1-Grand-Prix in Österreich:
Per Stallorder gewinnt Deutschland vor Brasilien... !!!    

Phaty is back!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

@phat

17000 hits halt ich für nen klacks in 8 wochen wenn du ma überlegst hatten wa hier in 1,5 wochen knapp 11000


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> 
> 17000 hits halt ich für nen klacks in 8 wochen wenn du ma überlegst hatten wa hier in 1,5 wochen knapp 11000 *



Nach der Blutauffrischung sowieso ...


----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

blutauffrischung????????

meinst du whoa's vermeintliche unterstützung oder die ganzen leute die so dazu gestoßen sind (ach ja ich lieb diese redewendung...dazu gestoßen...*g* die iss so herlich zweideutig)


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *blutauffrischung????????
> 
> meinst du whoa's vermeintliche unterstützung oder die ganzen leute die so dazu gestoßen sind (ach ja ich lieb diese redewendung...dazu gestoßen...*g* die iss so herlich zweideutig) *



Ich meine die Nachwuchs-Motzer... wir müssten die mal wieder richtig reizen!!!
Ich versuchs mal damit....


----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

mhmmm jetzt schon ohne bleche dafür aber mit ledertasche-net schlecht

ich weis gar net was bei mir größere brechreize auslöst leder oder buntes plaste?


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ich weis gar net was bei mir größere brechreize auslöst leder oder buntes plaste? *



Ich komm gerade von McDonalds... Fankost aus Korea! Japan Hühner Teil (buy one get two!) pommes, coke-light (  ) und ein Schoko-Milchshake (der erste meines Lebens - kein Witz!!!) ...

MEINGOTTISSMIRSCHLECHT!!!!!!!

phaty!
ich will so bleiben wie ich bin ....


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ach herr phat meldet sich wieder und hat sich bestimmt grad noc´h mal den heimischen bicycles katalog reingezogen!
> ))))))))) *



Das gepostete Foto vom Hinterteil ...







Gibt es da noch mehr von?????
LEEEEEEECHZ!!!!!!! Ich finde wir sollten der Göttin mal ein Fan-E-mail an die Bicycles-de-Adresse schicken ... !!


----------



## lebaron (28. Juni 2002)

re:ich will so bleiben wie ich bin

loooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

nee im ernst der erste mann
aber lass ma gut sein ich hasse diesen ganzen shake kram und hätte die teile lieber nie entdeckt
und is dat wm-futter lecker?

obs da mehr bilder gibt wees ick nich-der letzte bicycles katalog flog bei mir vor 2 jahren rum-seufz-bei den bildern

nee aber noch ma matt chster dat is ja nen halber koffer an der stütze is der für die fahrten zu mc fress oder wat hat der typ da sonen teil drangezimmert?


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> nee aber noch ma matt chster dat is ja nen halber koffer an der stütze is der für die fahrten zu mc fress oder wat hat der typ da sonen teil drangezimmert? *



Also ich transportiere in meinem Teil an der Sattelstütze eine aufblasbare - lebensgrosse - Shakira-Puppe mit eingebautem Becken-Kreisel ... ! Mann weiss ja nie wann man es braucht!!! Also ständig eigentlich ...

phaty!

P.S.: WM-Futter war lecker ...
P.P.S.: ich muss ins Bett ...!!! Gut Nacht John-Boy...!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

naja mäck frääääässs wird morgen getestet-nee is ja chon heute
naja matratzenhorvhdienst is glaubsch ganz nett

na dann werd ick ma versuchen nich von dem matt chester zu träumen und shweißgebadet aufzuwachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (29. Juni 2002)

...und hier (um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen) ein weiteres Highlight in der Reihe "Prominente auf dem Fahrrad":


----------



## bob (29. Juni 2002)

AAaaaaaaaaahhAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahaahahhahhhahhaaaaaaHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhh 


Keuch würg Spuck.

Meine Güte,
da spring ich nur mal schnell ins Büro, neee, nicht nur Fahrräder mit riesigen Ledertaschen (für die Moppiera müßte da aber eigendlich ein Hartschalenkoffer ran oder ???)

und dann auch noch W.P..

Er soll mit seinen Freundschaftsbändern erhängt werden.

Also ehrlich, ich bin Musiker.

Jeder Musiker, ausser den Kirmesprostituierten kriegt da echt ein 
sofort einen großen grünen Arkelanfall.

Bäh

Bob


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

da steht man nichts schlimmes erwartend auf macht den pc und dann

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

wolle petra

is mir schlecht
wie soll ich denn jetzt noch frühstück runterkriegen
und überhaupt-wer verkauft dem ein radel-der bringt sich doch selbst um - seine komischen freundschaftbänder hängen doch ununterbrochen im vorderrad


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2002)

...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle...Hölle....

Gottissmirschlecht ...!

Das war ja eigentlich ein wirklich unfaires Foul ...! Man macht den thread auf und Wolle grinst einem entgegen ... aber naja ich hatte ja noch nicht gefrühstückt!

phaty!
mussjetztmalbrechen


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2002)

jetzt schau Dir mal unserer Beider Postings an ... wir entwickeln uns zu Siamesischen Zwillingen....


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

@phaaaaaaaat

tja so muss dat wohl...
nee aba dat is doch echt schrecklich du stehst auf und dann .....

baaaaah ich trau mich nichmal das auszusprechen


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

@phat

dafür dat wa siamesische zwillinge sind verhältste dich aba ganz schön fies schließlich klauste mir imma dat essen


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> 
> dafür dat wa siamesische zwillinge sind verhältste dich aba ganz schön fies schließlich klauste mir imma dat essen *




Dafür schleppst Du immer die Weiber ab!!! Und ich  muss zuschauen ... glaubst Du das macht Spass??????


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

hätteste das früher gesagt wär ich für dich schwul geworden


naja oder ich wär halt star geworden-hätt moppira abgeschleppt und dir den rest gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (29. Juni 2002)

na da war ich wohl gestern abend etwas beschwippst, leute....

wenn euch das mit dem aneinandergeklettet zu viel wird (wegen phaaaty's phaten bräuten und so) gibts da ein ganz einfaches rezept: einmal nen hackebeil geschwungen - fertig....

werd jetzt auch erstmal frühstücken


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2002)

Noch mehr so Shakira (Oh Du Sexgöttin) Witze und ich poste nur noch Cola-Dosen ... hier kommt eine Schönheit ... mit EINEM GANG!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (29. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BreezerUwe _
> *erstmal *


hihi,ich hab da was,was du nicht hast.ist blau und gerade in meiner hand.in der mitte ist ein loch.na?
hab dir schon ne pm geschickt.


----------



## Kokopelli (29. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich meine die Nachwuchs-Motzer... wir müssten die mal wieder richtig reizen!!!
> ...



bäh!!!!endlich ein würdiger nachbar für alanis ismirschlecht *kotz*!!!!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

so wat is denn nun an diesem roten ungeheuer toll-der is ja wohl endhässlich
die gabel alleine grenzt schon an vergewaltigung


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

dit schleift hier momentan aber nen bisschen sehr auffällig mit neuen gurken die gepostet werden-macht ihr alle urlaub oder wat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

naja und weil die immer so schön porno sind und eigentlich doch geil werd ick ma wieder nen flachlandhai posten - regen immer den magen so schön an!!!!!


in diesem sinne "brech frei"

man beachte die farblich angepassten felgen


----------



## Kokopelli (29. Juni 2002)

au man,sind die bei land shark denn dauerbreit??


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

ich frage mich nur grade ob dat echt weiße farbtupfer auf den felgen ind oder die einfach nur dat licht reflektieren????

*grübel*


----------



## rob (29. Juni 2002)

ich denke das sind lichtrefelxionen...but who cares, der lackierer war auf lsd!




> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *dit schleift hier momentan aber nen bisschen sehr auffällig mit neuen gurken die gepostet werden-macht ihr alle urlaub oder wat? *


>ok, für alle denen langweilig ist:
bitte benennen sie die 10 aufgezeigten sicherheitsaccesiores in fachlich korrekten thermini - aber zz, ziemlich zügig!


----------



## rob (29. Juni 2002)

und hier das qualitätsfahrrad zu obriger aufgabenstellung:


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

häääääää wat?


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2002)

... nö aber riecht schon sehr streng...!!

Also Mädels... wenn es mal ein bisschen ruhiger hier wird, dann ist das ja auch nicht schlimm ... wir verschiessen ja die gesamte Munition!
Ich dachte ihr wollt Werbung posten?? Whoa? Die Berliner sind alle draussen und trinken sich für das Endspiel warm ... nur der Baron - sitzt auf seinem Thron ...!

phaty...

"Fussball ist, wenn 22 Leute einem Ball hinterherlaufen - und am Schluss gewinnt Deutschland!" (Gary Lineker - Englischer Fussball-Held)

- Shakira
- C'dale
- Maguras
- Landshark
- Whoas Brave
... wir haben schon ganzschön was durchgemacht ...!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

@phat

sach ma gehts gut???

unter die komiker biste anscheinend auch gegangen-thron....tzt tz tz-nee ick sitz in meinem mit gold beschlagenen elfenbeinschloss und genieße den regen der niederrieselt

wobei fürs finale warm saufen auf jeden fall ne idee is...getreu meinem motto ist trinken ein hobby?

na ja ma sehen der tag is ja noch jung

ach ja und so schnell verschießt sich die munition net dafür gibts zuviel cd auf dieser welt!


----------



## DocSnyder (29. Juni 2002)

Erstmal Gratulation zu diesem Thread. 

Und jetzt noch ein bisschen früscher EyeCandy:


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Erstmal Gratulation zu diesem Thread.
> 
> Und jetzt noch ein bisschen früscher EyeCandy:
> *



HEILIGER JOE BREEZE!!!!!

Das wäre ja wohl der Gewinner gewesen - wenn es denn Deins ist und wenn es früh genug gestartet wäre... Dagegen ist Whoas-Winner-Bike ja geradezu in schwarz/weiss gehalten ...

Damit wird man in 39 von 50 US-Bundesstaaten ohne Warnung vom Bike geschossen!! ZU RECHT!!!!!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucy (29. Juni 2002)

das teil scheint aus der neusten gore-tex genaration gewoben zu sein - garantiert wasserabweisend 

fehlen eigentlich nur noch die maguras...



> HEILIGER JOE BREEZE!!!!!



ich werd den gruss an ihn weiterleiten...

lu/cy


----------



## KIV (29. Juni 2002)

...bike!!!
Tut heftig weh anne Augen! Die Bremsen hab ich auch, ist der einzige Farbfleck an meinem Rad (sonst silber/schwarz) bei diesem wohl das harmloseste in Sachen Farbwahl...
Insgesamt extrem mutig: RESPEKT!


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *beantrage sonderpreis für oben abgebildetes bike!!! *



Ich beantrage Sonder-Müll ...


----------



## DocSnyder (29. Juni 2002)

Leider nicht mein Bike, kommt von DeeEight aussem CR-Forum:

http://forums13.consumerreview.com/[email protected]^[email protected]

Den Rahmen hat er vor ein paar Wochen bei ebay ersteigert.

In 39 von 50 Bundesstaaten vom Bock geschossen?
Muss ich ihm mal mailen.


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

wat is dat

da kommt man nichtsahnend von der abendrunde und dann das-der heimliche eigentliche gewinner zeigt sich 

bah-nee is mir eklich

wir müssen den besitzer ausfindig machen und ihn wegen körperverletzung und bikemissbrauch anklagen

dagegen is unser whoa ja ein waisenknabe


ABBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARTIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> wir müssen den besitzer ausfindig machen und ihn wegen körperverletzung und bikemissbrauch anklagen
> *



Ich bin sicher der sitzt in einer Todeszelle in Texas - was das kann nur das Bike von einem Massenmörder sein ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

nee aber mal im ernst leute dat ding stellt doch wirklich jedes brave jeden flachlandhai und jedes baumarkt sprick in den schatten

jedes teil für sich mag ja gehen aber...nee dat kann doch net ernst gemeint sein - der typ fährt dat nie im leben so - jedenfalls net freiwilig

oder aber meine theorie wäre-er ist blind


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2002)

Der Sattel sieht aus wie ein Dildo - oder???


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

also dat definitiv schlimmste detail is dat lenkerband - so viel farben auf einmal habsch noch nie gesehen!

@phat
kuck ma bei cambria da gibts diese komischen lenkerendblinker vom matt chester
als ich die heute entdeckt hatte musste i erst a ma richtig feiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> @phat
> kuck ma bei cambria da gibts diese komischen lenkerendblinker vom matt chester
> als ich die heute entdeckt hatte musste i erst a ma richtig feiern *



Danke für den Tip ... ich sammle schon Teile für mein Matt Chester 2003 ... !!!
Lenker, Kurbel, Bremshebel und VR-Reifen hab ich schon ... Ihr dachtet ich mach Spass ...??! Vergesst es ... ! Ich zieh das durch ...!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

nix zu danken-die tollen bleche gibts bestimmt in jedem bikeshop oder bei bicycles-poste unbedingt nen pic wenns fertig ist-aber 2003 is ja noch n paar tage
wat für teile hasten schon


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

hey phat


hier noch was fürs matt chester

is xxl und auch noch cd also genau dein dinghttp://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1840386057


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *nix zu danken-die tollen bleche gibts bestimmt in jedem bikeshop oder bei bicycles-poste unbedingt nen pic wenns fertig ist-aber 2003 is ja noch n paar tage
> wat für teile hasten schon *



Tja Herr Baron ... 

wir sind die letzten Überlebenden einer Aussterbenden Art: "Die Samstag-Abend-Langweiler" ... ich muss heute Nacht noch 400 km Auto fahren und sollte eigentlich mal schlafen ... !!!

Erstmal muss ich mich um mein GERMANS EinGang kümmern ... da fehlt noch der Vorbau!! Die Teile für das Matt Chester, sind die die ich für das EinGang gekauft hatte und dann verwerfen musste ... BLAUE REIFEN!!!! WTB-Lenker ... 
Ich lasse mir bei USE eine Downhill-Sattelstütze in 450mm bauen ... PHAT!
Eigentlich überlege ich noch an einer Farb-Kombination - denn neon-grün wird es bei mir nicht ... !!!

Das wird ein Spass....

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *hey phat
> 
> 
> ...



... iss aber schön ... !!!
Kann man ja ein Eisenschwein-Logo drübernähen ... da wo CD steht...!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

oder meinst du's ernst mit dem schön-hey junge dat is cd
und es bleibt auch cd wenn eisenschwein drüber steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *oder meinst du's ernst mit dem schön-hey junge dat is cd
> und es bleibt auch cd wenn eisenschwein drüber steht *



Einen wirklich coolen Kerl macht NIX un-cool ... auch ein C'dale-Trikot nicht ...!
It is the attitude baby...!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

naja ok wenns nich cd wäre täts mir ja auch gefallen aber...
ich kann da nich üner meinen schatten springen 

naja ich glaube wir schweifen schon wieder ziemlich ab

ach mann und bei mäc fressssss war ich auch nich


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> naja ich glaube wir schweifen schon wieder ziemlich ab
> 
> *



Wenn die ganzen Pillermänner mit ihren Weibern rummachen müssen, anstatt sich kernige Männergespräche zu gönnen, dann dürften sie maulen ... aber so ... DER THREAD IST UNSER!!!!

Ach ja und exakt DER Sattel kommt auf das Matt Chester!!!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

der nisene ja der is geil den fahr ich auf all meinen bikes-ich halte den echt für den mit abstand bequemsten

naja im kuhdesign isser echt porno aber nur bis zum ersten regen oder dem ersten matsch-naja nach ne m halebn jahr is dat fell weck aber wenn dat radel mehr zum angucken sein soll dann gehts ja


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

und ick muss ma so anmerken dat mich echt dieser eine fehlende stern wurmt
hab gestern ma gekuckt da haben auch nur 14 gevotet-naja der harte kern halt


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *der nisene ja der is geil den fahr ich auf all meinen bikes-ich halte den echt für den mit abstand bequemsten
> 
> naja im kuhdesign isser echt porno aber nur bis zum ersten regen oder dem ersten matsch-naja nach ne m halebn jahr is dat fell weck aber wenn dat radel mehr zum angucken sein soll dann gehts ja *



Wenn das Fell weg ist, dann wird 'ne Kuh geschlachtet und das Ding neu bezogen!!

Ich muss jetzt los ...!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und ick muss ma so anmerken dat mich echt dieser eine fehlende stern wurmt
> hab gestern ma gekuckt da haben auch nur 14 gevotet-naja der harte kern halt *



Irgendsoeinspielverderber hat sich wohl gestört gefühlt... ab dafür!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juni 2002)

und man kann somit auf größe xxxl aufstocken


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wenn die ganzen Pillermänner mit ihren Weibern rummachen müssen, anstatt sich kernige Männergespräche zu gönnen, dann dürften sie maulen  *



na ihr zwei hübschen.tut mir ja leid,aber ein rad ist nunmal nicht das einzige,was man reiten kann 
aber zwischendurch schau ich natürlich gerne noch mal hier rein,ist ja quasi pflicht.
bitte um anererkennung der zugehörigkeit zum harten kern


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> na ihr zwei hübschen.tut mir ja leid,aber ein rad ist nunmal nicht das einzige,was man reiten kann
> ...



Koko Du harte Sau ... !!! 

Wer möchte denn noch dazugezählt werden ...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (30. Juni 2002)

...is wirklich ziemlich ugly! 

Am schlimmsten find ich persönlich die schaurigen DX-Bremsen... *würg*






Allerdings frage ich mich was das überhaupt für'n Rahmen sein soll?!
MTB... never! Rennrad... never! Was um Himmels Willen is das?





Wahrscheinlich hat phaty recht und es handelt sich um einen Massenmörder... wers sonst würde schon Syncros Aufkleber auf 'nen Control Tech Stem pappen?! 





Dieser stylische Trimble Rahmen reißt ihn dafür wieder etwas raus... 





Ladies & Gentleman...
darf ich vorstellen, das neue Bomber-Girl!


----------



## whoa (30. Juni 2002)

...aber lest selber! 



> I'm getting fat, I jiggle when I walk
> My underwear rubs and my crotch gets too hot
> 
> When I cross my legs, my thighs now collide
> ...



Und dann noch 'n Pic vom neuen Bomber-Girl...


----------



## rob (30. Juni 2002)

man man man whoa, die rote gabel bei deinem bomber-girl nimmt aber ne ziemlich heiße position ein, da brauch sie nur mal kurz in die hocke zu gehen.....

naja,wer weiß wo die noch so gabeln zu stecken hat, so wie die schaut...


hab gevotet: *****


----------



## bsg (30. Juni 2002)

ei, ei ,ei ;-)))


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juni 2002)

5 STERNE!!!!!!!brav gemacht.
ähm,bevor ich mich hier voll reinsetzewhoa,wer ist denn der 'fuchsige' rotschopf???


----------



## go-dirt (30. Juni 2002)

@whoa
zu dem bik-rahmen: da steht doch schon alles drauf sozusagen. ist tatsächlich ein mtb-rahmen. aber die bik-rahmen sind früher schneller gebrochen, als man sie aus dem laden scheiben konnte. gab es auch als rennrad und die fa. iko war früher der importeuer.


----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2002)

@all

na tachchen dat bombergirl sieht ja echt ziemlich psycho aus-grade zu so als hätte sie den massemörder und kinderfresser mit seiner bunten mtb-kuh getroffen
naja und die hat bestimmt noch irgendwo was zu stecken(ich meine natürllich geld in der tasche)

und jetzt ma ganz kurz erläutern was an sonem trimble nu toll is-sowas geht optikmäßig doch glatt als baumarktrad durch


----------



## itz (30. Juni 2002)

Moooooooinnnnn Freunde der eloxierten ( ... Falls es sich anders schreibt, ihr wisst was ich meine  ) Anbauteile.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur noch Werbung posten, aber weil ihr die höchst innovative Kultmarke, die diese filigranen zeitlos und formschönen Kunstwerke aus Weiss-Blech brutzelt, so gerne seht ...
... gibet jetzt den ultimativen Kick für die Augen, im übrigen das letzte schöne was ihr heute sehen werdet ... seid den ihr seid Brasilie'ahner ...  
Viel Spass beim Farben zählen 

Gruss Chris


----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2002)

dat teil nenn ick ja ma echt porn

kommt zwar net ganz an diesen rötlich eloxierten bomber ran aber is auf jedden fall ein synonym für cd - einfach hässlich!

mich wundert nur warum die ganzen feten hütten erst nach der preisverleihung zum vorschein kommen!TZTZTZTZ!
denn meiner meinung nach hätte dieses... whoa's brave doch den rang abgelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (30. Juni 2002)

Danke, danke, für soviel Lob, mir kommen gleich die Tränen (ja, jetzt schon !!!).
Warum ich jetzt erst poste ? Weil ich selten viel Alohol trinke und folglich nicht sooft, Restalkohol betüddelt über mein Foto-Album (Aufschrift : Cannonendale, best Bicycle wo gibt auf grosse weite Welt) stolpere.

Gruss Chris und zurück zur Werbung

One Life -twenty C'dales


----------



## DocSnyder (30. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich bin sicher der sitzt in einer Todeszelle in Texas - was das kann nur das Bike von einem Massenmörder sein ... !!!
> ...



Mehr Infos über den Besitzer http://home.ca.inter.net/~kroberge/
bzw.
http://home.ca.inter.net/~kroberge/bik.html über das Ugly Road Project


----------



## whoa (30. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *@whoa
> zu dem bik-rahmen: da steht doch schon alles drauf sozusagen. ist tatsächlich ein mtb-rahmen. aber die bik-rahmen sind früher schneller gebrochen, als man sie aus dem laden scheiben konnte. gab es auch als rennrad und die fa. iko war früher der importeuer. *


Sagt was Ihr wollt...  ...da sind Halterungen für Rahmenschalthebel dran...für mich is das kein MTB! 

Abgesehen von der Sattelklemmung find ich das Teil potthäßlich und das liegt nicht an der Farbe!

Und nun nochmal zum Massenmörder himself...
...wer eine Suspenders II an ein Thunderbolt schraubt gehört in eine geschlossene Anstalt eingewiesen! 


> _Original, gelesen von whoa beim Massenmörder _
> *
> Bike	- Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt Ver 2.2
> 
> ...


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2002)

Da isser Besitzer des Ugly-Bikes... 

Der hat doch in "Der Herr der Ringe" mitgespielt ... oder???


----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2002)

der typ würde auch in fetisch filmen mitspielen!


----------



## lucy (30. Juni 2002)

beim anblick seines batik-bikes fällt er in askese - transzendentale parallelwelten oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *beim anblick seines batik-bikes fällt er in askese - transzendentale parallelwelten oder so... *



Transsexuelle Masturbation ... transsibirische Eisebahn ... transzendentale Meditation ... ach diese Fremdwörter ...

Olli Kahn ist Gott!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2002)

@phat
da haste recht mit uns oli ohne den wären wir schon raus und brasilien würde 3:0 führen!!!

naja die hoffnung wird siegen!


----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2002)

...ich hasse otto rehagel-der labert so einen müll...schlimmer noch als uns' netzer...


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> da haste recht mit uns oli ohne den wären wir schon raus und brasilien würde 3:0 führen!!!
> 
> naja die hoffnung wird siegen! *



Es ist eine Schande, dass man auf einen Bayern-Spieler setzen muss... !!!

Ich bin sowieso für Südkorea ... !
Aber die gewinnen eigentlich nur beim Badminton oder Karate... !!!

Koooooooooooooooo-oooooooooreaaaaaaaaa!

phaty!
support the underdogs!


----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2002)

...und der ball ist halt trotzdem rund...


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2002)

Man muss sich auch mal wieder ins Gedächnis rufen, dass Holland maximal 33. geworden ist ... das ist das Wichtigste!!!

Autokorso! JETZT ERST RECHT!!


----------



## KIV (30. Juni 2002)

...zum Vizeweltmeister-Titel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2002)

Wir gewinnen ja nur all 16 Jahre - also Deutschland 2006!

Ach ja, wer jetzt schnell antwortet, hat die Nr. 1000 ... !  
Gott bin ich selbstlos!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2002)

So dann isser eben mein ... !!!

eiiiiiiiiitauuuuusend... !!! WOW

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2002)

herzlichen glühstrumpf zu 1000-ten

mann mann 2006 dat sind nen paar tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *herzlichen glühstrumpf zu 1000-ten
> 
> mann mann 2006 dat sind nen paar tage *



Zum nächsten Endspiel machen wir den thread aber zu ... 4 Jahre reicht dann!


----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2002)

naja ma sehen ob wa den 4 jahre erhalten können?


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *naja ma sehen ob wa den 4 jahre erhalten können? *



WIR BEIDE SCHON!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2002)

glaube da langsam auch dran

es wird mehr und mehr ne 2-men-show

also ihr luschepuffer postet was das zeug hält runter von der alten oder vom fussballfersehsessel


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *glaube da langsam auch dran
> 
> es wird mehr und mehr ne 2-men-show
> ...



Ich geb Dir Brief und Siegel drauf... im Winter geht das Ding hier ab wie ein Fieberzäpfchen ... !! Ab dem letzten Oktober-Wochenend... !!! 

Naja halten wir es eben sinnvoll hoch ... 

Wir haben noch keine weiblichen Biker gedisst ... DAS funktioniert doch immer... Chauvinismuss und ab geht die Party!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2002)

mhmmmmm

also dat einzige wat mir dazu einfällt is missy-die is ja bekanntermaßen ne lesbe und dazu auch noch hässlich aber sonst-mhmm-grübel


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *mhmmmmm
> 
> also dat einzige wat mir dazu einfällt is missy-die is ja bekanntermaßen ne lesbe und dazu auch noch hässlich aber sonst-mhmm-grübel *



Jetzt hatte ich Dich so lieb gewonnen und dann DAS ... disst mir einfach den geilsten "Kerl" des MTB-Sports ... !!!  

Naja is vergeben ... wer hat ne gute Missy-Story???

Hmmm Downhill in Canada hat sie im Ziel dem UCI-Vertreter in die Fresse gehauen ... fand ich schwer phat die Aktion ... !!!

Ausserdem sagt sie fast genau so oft F*Ck wie Ozzy Osbourne!!!
Und wenn man mit ihr in einem geschlossenen Raum ist, dann macht sie 5 Stunden ohne Pause Beavis & Butthead nach ... da könnte man IHR dann eine reinlangen ...

Nee wir brauchen NEGATIVBEISPIELE!!!! Lesbe zu sein allein ist nicht schlimm genug!!! 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2002)

ick werd jetzt noch ne abendrunde drehen evtl. seh ich da ja ein schreckliches exemplar von dem ich berichten kann!?!??!


----------



## KIV (30. Juni 2002)

sieht doch recht vielversprechend aus, oder?!
(Gibts von der Dame auchn Bild mit Gesicht?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2002)

Wenn man bei google.com "female Mountainbike" eingibt, dann kommt folgendes Schätzchen zum Vorschein ...


----------



## Superfriend (30. Juni 2002)

Jemand könnte mal n paar Sari-Pix posten, würde zusammen mit Phatys Shakira-Archiv enorm zur Auflockerung des optischen Gesamteindrucks dieses Threads beitragen.

Missy, Missy, hmmm, auf irgend nem Flughafen hat sie sich auf ihrem DH-Bike ne Verfolgungsjagd mit ein paar Sicherheitskräften geliefert. Übers Gepäckband und durch Sicherheitsabsperrungen und so...
Der Typ is schon kool...


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2002)




----------



## CarstenB (30. Juni 2002)

http://www.pinkbike.com/php/photolist2.php3?category=10
ist vielleicht nicht so gut zu erkennen, sind aber alles "girls on bikes"

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von CarstenB _
> *http://www.pinkbike.com/php/photolist2.php3?category=10
> ist vielleicht nicht so gut zu erkennen, sind aber alles "girls on bikes"
> 
> Gruss, Carsten *



Die hier???


----------



## KIV (30. Juni 2002)

quasi mindestens doppel-pfui:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2002)

also da ich ja schon mal zu dem thema aufgerufen hatte und sari ja eh mein favorit ist kann ich euch nur den kink hier empfehlen dat thema habsch in den langen wintermonaten gepostet

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17925 


und weils so schön ist gleich noch die sari homepage

http://membres.lycos.fr/sarijorgensen/ 

und noch mal sari


http://www.starshot.de/menu/ 


ach ja und ich wollte noch gesagt haben 
"i shot the sheriff but i didn't shot the deputy"


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *quasi mindestens doppel-pfui: *



Das is ja zu allem Unglück auch noch eine Holländerin ... !!!

DoppelPfui ....!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juni 2002)

moin leude.
also,bestandaufnahme:deutschland verloren,ich total voll(jawoll,ich saufe und rauche!),fast ne 2men-show hier und mein radl hat mittlerweile nen syncros und keinen ringlevorbau mehr.vorausgesetzt ich werde rechtzeitig wach,probier ich morgen früh mal,ob der syncros nicht knackt.und wehe,er tut's!!!phatty,das ging an dich!


----------



## KIV (30. Juni 2002)

@phatty: hatte ein Pfui für "häßlich" und eins für "holland" vergeben. Macht zusammen schon doppelpfui. 
Wofür hattest Du noch eins draufgelegt?
Gesicht in Trikot-Farbe? Geländerennrad?
Bitte um Klärung und hübschere Damen(!!!)
*Stefan*


----------



## KIV (30. Juni 2002)

@koko: morgen oder Diestag radfahn? Hab frei!!!


----------



## KIV (30. Juni 2002)

bitte bei der Gelegenheit um Details von Carmen...


----------



## whoa (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *@phatty: hatte ein Pfui für "häßlich" und eins für "holland" vergeben. Macht zusammen schon doppelpfui.
> Wofür hattest Du noch eins draufgelegt?
> Gesicht in Trikot-Farbe? Geländerennrad?
> ...


tz tz tz... auweiah... ihr wieder! 

will ich mal 'n bißchen moppen... 
Crossrad, Holländerin... 
Hip Hip Holland... Oranje olé


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

@koko

erstmal prost und herzlichen glückwunsch zum kater

@all

ja dat mit der haut und trikotfarbe bei unserer frau antje is auf jeden fall sehr witzig

naja jedenfalls halte ich sari für genugend entschädigung oder?


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

haha,war ja klar,dass du dich wieder hier rumtreibst 
man glaubt es kaum,ich habe keinen kater. nur das wetter stört mich!


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

ja stimmt dat is echt zum kotzen-naja man kann eben net alles haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. Juli 2002)

@koko:

na knackts noch? 

@kellerisvoll (wasfürendämlichername! ich nenn Dich ab heute Karl-Heinz!)

also Karl-Heinz ... mein pfui war auch für Holland ... da kann man garnicht genug buhen ... !!!

@alle

Guten Tag ... hat jemand ein Bild von Susi Buchwieser ... hiess die so??? Ja schon ... glaube ich ... die Schwester von Regina Stiefel eben ...

phaty!

Pulleralarm, wollte ich schon immer mal rufen!


----------



## KIV (1. Juli 2002)

...benenne mich gleich um.
Habe das erste mal mit ner Verkaufsliste gepostet, da war der Name ganz passend. (Bremsen schon montiert?)

Die Forum-Sucht hat sich erst später entwickelt.

K-Heiz klingt aber nicht viel besser, werd mir noch was ausdenken...
Gruß,
*Stefan*


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *...benenne mich gleich um.
> Habe das erste mal mit ner Verkaufsliste gepostet, da war der Name ganz passend. (Bremsen schon montiert?)
> 
> ...



my name is slim shady ...

Da Dein bike ja selbstgebaut ist, kannst Du Dich ja HomeMade nennen... 
Stefan ist natürlich besser als Karl-Heinz! 
Natürlich haben wir uns ja schon an kellerisvoll gewöhnt ...

wie wäre es den mit TheBikerFormallyKnownAsKellerIsVoll!
T.B.F.K.A.K.I.V.   -   auch nicht übel...!

phaty!


----------



## nils (1. Juli 2002)

Man ihr seit ja kaputt, über 1000 Beiträge! Glückwunsch an phatlizard & co 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da muß ich doch gleich mal was zum Thema beisteuern, (zum Glück) nicht meins, aber dafür häßlich:


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juli 2002)

Jacquie Phelan ...

Auf dem geilsten Bike der Welt mit DropBar ... Cunninghams WTB!!!

This chick kicks our ass boys!


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Da muß ich doch gleich mal was zum Thema beisteuern, (zum Glück) nicht meins, aber dafür häßlich: *



ob da hässlich as Beschreibung ausreicht ... ich weiss ja nicht...


----------



## j.ö.r.g (1. Juli 2002)

und hier mein Beitrag (kennen zwar schon manche), aber macht ja nix


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

boah-wat is denn bitte dat - soll das nen radel sein?

buaaaaaaahahahahhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

nee nee dat sieht aus wie mal gebrochen und mit kabelbindern hochgelegt-naja-bestätigt wieder mal meine theorie davon, dat die besten bikes erst nach preisverleihung kommen

@phat
wer zur hölle soll diese susi sein-nie gehört den namen!


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> @phat
> wer zur hölle soll diese susi sein-nie gehört den namen! *



Weltcup-Siegerin 1989 oder so ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

und in frankfurt feiern die die ja echt als wären wir weltmeister geworden!
da fliegt echt die kuh

mann mann-bewegend-dat nenn ick fans-nich so wie bisher-beim spiel gelobt-dann zuhause in der presse zerrissen-selbst die bild und bz haben gut getitelt!(ja ich oute mich als bildleser)


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juli 2002)

... und die Engländer laufen wieder total AMOK, weil wir "Football is coming home" singen ...!!!

Threeeee lions on the shirt...!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

aber mann muss zugeben dat wir genauso gut hätten weltmeister sein können
spielericsch waren wa besser nur die chancenverwertung klappte immer net

naja 2006 kommen wir dafür richtig und dann brennt berlin nach dem gewonnenen endspiel gegen die türken


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

man mann,viel aufzuarbeiten:
@kellerisvoll:namen nicht ändern,wie sollen wir uns sonst zum radeln verabreden?
@phatty:keine ahnung,regnet noch und heute bin ich mal schönwetterfahrer.bin von gestern noch nich sooo belastbar und da kommt mir jede ausrede recht 
@nils:wo ist denn die leiter zum draufklettern?obwohl das ist so häßlich,da würd ich eh nur runterbrechen 
@j.ö.r.g.:ich dachte,punkte machen schlank,oder waren das streifen?phatty,klär uns auf 

so,dat reicht ersma!


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> @j.ö.r.g.:ich dachte,punkte machen schlank,oder waren das streifen?phatty,klär uns auf
> *



Mich macht nix schlank! Höchstens eine höllische Magendarmgrippe!
Punkte machen höchstens schwul! also modetechnisch jetzt ... und Streifen machen Dich zum C'dale Team Mitglied! UND WER WILL DAS SCHON!!!!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

kein dick!haha,zensur ausgetrickst schw*nz wollen die nich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

so kinners

das tagesziel heute lautet wir knacken 20000 hits also postet was das zeug hält


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

und ich dachte schon,ihr wärt alle eingeschlafen.aber auf den guten lebaron ist ja immer verlass 
p.s.beachtet auch meine anderen thraeds


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *und ich dachte schon,ihr wärt alle eingeschlafen *



Die dicke Echse ist müde...! - also Morgen früh hoffe ich auf 20.000!!!

phaty!

Ach ja fast vergessen - auf dem Bild seht ihr die Bodyguards von Team Phat Lizard!


----------



## whoa (1. Juli 2002)

...ich glaub ich muß mal 'ne Entziehungskur machen! 

Das darf alles nich war sein, mein Vorbautick hat wieder zugeschlagen.  
Man stelle sich vor, daß zwei Leute mich geradezu genötigt haben...  ...in den letzten 2 min der Auktion haben die den Preis echt um 55 Tacken in die Höhe getrieben.

Naja wollt eigentlich nur mal 'ne Runde rumjammern, aber dafür kommt ja in den nächsten Tagen 'n Yeti-Shirt bei mir ins Haus geflogen... am Donnerstag steigt der "Walter-von-der-Vogelweide-Gedächtnis-Cup" und um dem ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen hab ich heut erfahren, daß ich Freitag frei hab, sprich ich kann die Spätfolgen des "W.v.d.V.G.Cups" ganz in Ruhe auskurieren.

Dies beweist wiedereinmal...
nach Regen kommt auch Sonnenschein! 

So nun geht's mir besser...


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

nee nee hier wird net gepennt-in gedanken bin ich ja eh immer hier auch wenn ich schlafe-nagut hier und bei oli kahn-ach ja und bei der komischen ollen die ick neulich abgeschleppt hatte-wie hieß die doch gleich heidi klum?ich weis es nimmer


----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)

passen die auf was bestimmtes an deinem körper auf ode passen die darauf auf, dass dein körper so bleibt wie er ist?


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

@phaty:tagträume?
@lebaron:dito 
@whoa:klär uns auf!wenn du dem virus erlegen bist,stell ich da meinen ganzen schrott rein,bin ich den wenigstens mal los


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *passen die auf was bestimmtes an deinem körper auf ode passen die darauf auf, dass dein körper so bleibt wie er ist? *



Die passen darauf auf, das was bestimmtes an meinem Körper so bleibt wie es immer ist...!


----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)




----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

na ja,irgendwas muß an unserem phaty ja klein und dünn sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> * *



okay das war eine coole Antwort!!! 
Nisch schlecht fürn Schweizer....


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

also phat wat solltest du denn schon haben auf das es sich liohnen würde aufzupassen     ?????????????


----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *na ja,irgendwas muß an unserem phaty ja klein und dünn sein *



Jetzt wird mein Gemächte durchdiskutiert... Eure Fantasien möchte ich auch nicht haben!!!


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

@phat 
na komm so schlimm ist's ja auch net-außerdem musste über sowas drüber stehen - wenn du es kannst und grund dazu hast?!?!?


----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)

ich könnte schwören, dass hunde auf echsen abfahren! und wenn sie sie nicht fressen, dann spielen sie mindestens mit ihnen rum - so wie katzen mit mäusen. renn phaty, renn!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Jetzt wird mein Gemächte durchdiskutiert... Eure Fantasien möchte ich auch nicht haben!!! *


ach.lass uns doch wenigstens eine freude!


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

so um das niwoooooooooooo
ma wieda zu heben - meine frage nun - hat denn noch jemand nete bildchen von netten bike soder netten bikerinnen?

...ach ja da gibts ja auch noch tara llanes


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

is zwar nicht meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

mein erstes bild,tätä


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

warum sagt mir denn keiner,dass man aus jpe nur jpg machen muss?


----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)

in so nen farbtopf reinzutreten muss echt *ooops* sein... wie kann man nur dermassen wertvolle rohstoffe versauen!?
da klaut man den aborigines in australien das bauxit, macht aluninium draus, schippt es nach amerika, baut dort ne geile kurbel draus, WIRFT SIE IN DEN FARBTOPF UND SCHRAUBT EIN B-L-A-U-E-S KETTENBLATT RAN!! man stelle sich sowas mal vor - irrsinn!

einesichnunineinermittlerenlebenskrisebefindendelucy


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

mann koko

tztztz

aber datte vor lauter freude gleich moppira posten musst doppel tz-naja nee aber wie zur hölle kann man da purplene kurbel und naben drantun?


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

geklaut bei wundel.com:
wer erkennt den fake,und nicht nachschauen,gell


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *in so nen farbtopf reinzutreten muss echt *ooops* sein... wie kann man nur dermassen wertvolle rohstoffe versauen!?
> da klaut man den aborigines in australien das bauxit, macht aluninium draus, schippt es nach amerika, baut dort ne geile kurbel draus, WIRFT SIE IN DEN FARBTOPF UND SCHRAUBT EIN B-L-A-U-E-S KETTENBLATT RAN!! man stelle sich sowas mal vor - irrsinn!
> 
> einesichnunineinermittlerenlebenskrisebefindendelucy *


geil,oder?soll er lieber mir geben.habe noch ein 93er exage zum tausch ich find den reifenmix echt brechwürdig.aber sonst isses schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

und dat schlimmste sind die goldenen schraubenam brakebooster


----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)

> wer erkennt den fake



welchen meinst du denn?


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> aber datte vor lauter freude gleich moppira posten musst doppel tz-naja nee aber wie zur hölle kann man da purplene kurbel und naben drantun? *


ich denke mal,die waren noch übrig.hätt er ja hier tauschen können


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

ich habe es es ist der salsa aufkleber am steuerrohr


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *
> 
> welchen meinst du denn? *


mensch,guck doch mal hin!ist echt ne 'fat chance',euch zu verarschen!na


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich habe es es ist der salsa aufkleber am steuerrohr *


denn habe ich noch gar nich gesehen!das wird ja immer schlimmer!der typ is krank!hat so ein geiles bike und schämt sich dafür!


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

mann koko habe doch dat geheimnis schon gelüftet
und bekommt der baron nen preis?


----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)

der weisse reifen vorne, der gar kein reifen sondern ein aufgeblasener schweinedarm ist?


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

auch ne hübsche idee,lucy.
also hier die auflösung,copyright by wundel.com(bin halt jurist )
Das Rad von Oliver aus Köln. Ein Dean Titanium von 1992. Die Fat Chance Rahmenaufkleber sind laut Oliver ein "Fake". Denn ein Fat Chance Titanium ist sein absolutes Traumbike.
krank,oder,ich kleb mir morgen auch merlin auf ´mein yeti


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

also mir scheint jetzt so als wäre es weder nen fat noch nen salsa!richtig?naja das es kein salsa ist is ja klar!aber nen tifat ists auch net ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

richtig,aber zu spät.s.o.


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

stimmt
naja-mit dem vorbau hätte man drauf kommen können

also dann kleben wa halt unsere bikes zu!


----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)

man beachte mal autoärsche - da kommt es oft vor, dass ferrari drauf steht - denkste, alles erstunken und erlogen, dreimarkfufzig (ja, mark!) an der tankstelle. das ist gegen treu und glauben herr anwalt! ich erstatte anzeige gegen unbekannt wegen vorsätzlicher fat chance vorgauklerei, jawoll...


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

auch geklaut,weil ich's bis heut nicht gerafft habe,mein rad auf'n rechner zu bringen.
aber das teil hier ist ENDGEIL!da dulde ich keine wiederworte!


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

@lucy
sorry aba dat habsch net vestande


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

in dat ding noch komplett scharze laufräder und reifen
und halt den vorbau schwarz!

jammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> * das ist gegen treu und glauben herr anwalt! ich erstatte anzeige gegen unbekannt wegen vorsätzlicher fat chance vorgauklerei, jawoll... *


§242bgb allerdings weswegen,betrug?hast ja keinen vermögensschaden erlitten steinigt mich,hab heute bock auf klug*******rei,weil ich eben noch korb bekommen habe.jawoll,jetzt wisst ihr's.auch koko passiert sowas


----------



## whoa (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *@alle
> Guten Tag ... hat jemand ein Bild von Susi Buchwieser ... hiess die so??? Ja schon ... glaube ich ... die Schwester von Regina Stiefel eben ...
> 
> ...





> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> wer zur hölle soll diese susi sein-nie gehört den namen!
> *


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *in dat ding noch komplett scharze laufräder und reifen
> und halt den vorbau schwarz!
> 
> jammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *


widerwort:skinwall war damals halt!gab's den bike tech in schwarz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)

huch... welch wunderschöne violette kurbel an dem chance! einfach wunderbar!


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

noch mehr schmankerl.
der besitzer wird's mir verzeihen ,aber ich find das bike einfach nur endgeil!!!!


----------



## whoa (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *in dat ding noch komplett scharze laufräder und reifen
> und halt den vorbau schwarz!
> 
> jammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *


Sorry lebaron, aber Dein Geschmack is ja unter aller Sau! 
Komplett schwarze Laufräder... pfui Spinne! 
Doch nicht an diesem Bike! 

Achso für alle die's nich raffen... 
...von links nach rechts!

*Susi Buchwieser - Jürgen Sprich - Regina Stiefl*


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

und weiter


----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)

körbe kann man mit allem möglichen füllen...  

life is not fair!

den lucen


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

@whoa

doch!!!!!!!!!!

@koko
wie zur hölle kriegt der da die skewers auf oder twisters -egal die zum drehen halt?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)

sind die 2.5"?


----------



## whoa (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *und weiter *


Poste doch alle auf einmal... Du alter Beitragsschinder!


----------



## whoa (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@whoa
> 
> doch!!!!!!!!!! *


Niemals Du Kunstbanause! 



> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> @koko
> wie zur hölle kriegt der da die skewers auf oder twisters -egal die zum drehen halt?!? *


Du versetzt mir heut einen Schock nach dem andern... 
...erst outeste Dich als Bild-Leser (ok ich hab's schon immer geahnt, aber nich wahrhaben wollen) und dann diese Frage! 
Dir fehlt Schlaf eindeutig...  ...abmarsch in die Heiah...


----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)

funktioniert das dura ätz an diesem chance denn wirklich? mit was wird den das teil gekippt? mit grip shit?


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> @koko
> wie zur hölle kriegt der da die skewers auf oder twisters -egal die zum drehen halt?!? *


good point,siehe whoa,denk nach ,schlafmütz
@lucy:haha 
@whoa:wir haben doch ein ziel


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

@whoa

ja stimmt ich baruch schlaf und geh auch glieich aber ma ohne scheiß-ich hab die zwar nie besessen-aber naja-die drehdinger kriegste doch da nie im leben auf oder - da musste doch um die normal schnelspannermäßig aufzumachen bärenkräfte haben wenn du net drehst-oder?


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *funktioniert das dura ätz an diesem chance denn wirklich? mit was wird den das teil gekippt? mit grip shit? *


cleverse kerlchen!


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

...nee wat find ick diese grafton hebel hässlich-alles von denen sieht geil aus nur bei den hebeln hat der designer mittag gemacht...


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *...nee wat find ick diese grafton hebel hässlich-alles von denen sieht geil aus nur bei den hebeln hat der designer mittag gemacht... *


schlaf dich besser mal aus nee,im ernst,die sind doch echt schön!


----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)

der lenker ist ja wohl jenseits aller positiven bemerkungen für dieses wirklich, wirklich tolle fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

@koko

nee dat sag ick auch ausgeschlafen und habe ich auch schon immer ich find se hässlich aber dfür sieht ja der est von denen klasse aus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

warum,das zeug hatte damals einen guten ruf und war auch noch leicht!muß ja nicht überall answer draufstehn(auch wenn' das bei mir tut)


----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)

ich glaub die hebel wurden ursprünglich für die usa-versionen der kettler hometrainer konzipiert - stell dir vor, ein ami könnte damit nicht bremsen, das gäbe ein monsterversicherungsfall (gell koko?)...


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

qkoko
hattest übrigens recht mit dem vorbau den gabs echt nich in shawrz


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

jetzt mach ich euch fertig!*sabber*


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

und um euch jetzt total fertig zu machen sag ich nur noch aus ganzem herzen-bis auf die gaebl und das ti das chris ma gebaut hat kann ich fat city nicht leiden


----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)

bitte nicht auf den tollen sticker sabbern!


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> * das gäbe ein monsterversicherungsfall (gell koko?)... *


na ja,wohl nur in amiland.hier gäb's höchstens 500 und kündigung des rechtschutzes


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und um euch jetzt total fertig zu machen sag ich nur noch aus ganzem herzen-bis auf die gaebl und das ti das chris ma gebaut hat kann ich fat city nicht leiden *


schlaf,kindlein,schlaf... mönsch,wassn heute los mit dir?das ist schön,basta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)

das muss wohl ein vertipper deinerseits gewesen sein...

fahr die dinger und du wirst es erleben! mit leiden hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

ich sag ja ich bin in fertigmachlaune yipeeeeee

naja-nee ich glaub ich werd gleich ma den ollen raab anmachen dabei einpennen zu schmidt wieder erwachen - kucken und tot ins bett fallen-vorher muss ich euch aber noch schocken - aber mit was????

*grübel*


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

kommt übrigens meinem perfekten bike sehr,sehr nahe,nur ne andere gabel muß rein:


----------



## whoa (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und um euch jetzt total fertig zu machen sag ich nur noch aus ganzem herzen-bis auf die gaebl und das ti das chris ma gebaut hat kann ich fat city nicht leiden *



Sach dat Du krank bist Christoph, sach dat Du krank bist Christoph, dann verzeih ich Dir! (Zitat Calli)


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

...häääääääääääässlich...


       

rost: rost: cool da gibts ja auch mädels gleich noh einsrost:


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

rost:

dat klappt ja gar net so n mist bei mir zeigts erst nen mädel an und dann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

@whoa

ick bin total duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurch

lalalalaal

wo war die klapse in brandenburg?
LALAALAAAAAAAAAA

ich bin der shar von persien-und die jungfer von orleans


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *cool da gibts ja auch mädels gleich noh einsrost: *


häh,raff ich nich vorsicht:reizthema bei mir heute!


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

@koko

bin ick hier heute der verpeiler oder du?mhmmmm?
ick wollte sonen smiley einfügen der zöpfe hatte und raus gekommen ist dieses ding mit rost hinter


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

meinst du meedschen?so eine darost: wäh


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

verdammisch,wie geht denn das,ick hab nen schworzen bildschirm!


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

genau-siehtse bei dir gehts auch net


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

...wobei ja so ein kokopelli auch kein richtiges yeti ist...

*grins*


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

isch sach ja:   und hier mein liebling(und zusatand):


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

shit:zustand


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

ey alter suffkopp haste net ma mitbekomen dat ick dichgrad öffentlich angegriffn hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *...wobei ja so ein kokopelli auch kein richtiges yeti ist...
> 
> *grins* *


aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh   
will sofort meine daumies zurück!SATISFAKTION!!!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

stimmt das WAREN ja deine 
hab neulich schon überlegt von wem ich die hatte-mann mann dieser alkohol-nee nee-nich so ernst nehmen-is ja nur halt anders als die anderen-dein yeti


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

so,freundchen,jetzt nich angekrochen kommen ist das nicht schön?zwar auchgeklaut,aber immerhin wie mein rahmen.und dann noch mit m3 mit blauer ac-brücke,blauer king,syncros,cooks,tune,ringle,xt...und und und.....YAMMA!


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

alleine der hinterbau is doch ne vergewaltigung fürn yeti


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

wäh,grundsatzdiskussion zugegeben,hinterbau ist nicht wirklich yeti.dafür ist das rahmendreieck original arc,nur mit 1 1/8 steuersatzmaß.war aberdas letzte richtige yeti,sprich noch mit alten auflebern,zugumlenkung usw.außerdem ist's ne rarität,weil nur für europa und nur für ein jahr gebaut.und noch von john parker!!!


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

laber laber frittenbude...
nee für mich muss nen yeti auchden hinterbau haben
und mal ehrlich die einzigen yetis die nach was aussehen sind eh aus stahl


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

ach ja


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

und noch eins:


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

zugegeben
sehenja net schlecht aus - i mag die stahlrösser aba mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucy (1. Juli 2002)

STAHL!!!


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

so koko

ich lass dich jetzt alleine-poste ma noch nen paar schöne aufwachbilder damit es morgen früh was zu kucken gibt!

ich hol jetzt wichtigen schlaf nach-evtl. wees ick ja dann auch dat montag is denn montag komt ja keen harald schmidt-son mist-evtl.versteh ich dann auch die ringle skewers und mag evtl plötzlich fat city und alu yetis-evtl sogar nen kokopelli


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

@phat

ich glaub zwarnet dat wir die 20000 heute noch schaffen aba überleg ma diesen platz eins bis zur sspem zu kriegen is doch nen klacks da schaffen wa dat doppelte!


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

mönsch,soviel liebes auf einmal verkrafte ich heute nich mehr ich such nochn bißchen.nur schade,daß mein sangria schon leer ist


----------



## lebaron (1. Juli 2002)

dat trinkst du freiwillig oder bekommste geld dafür?


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

nö,nich freiwillig,aber heute habe ich einen grund.so,jetzt noch ein paar bildchen:
@whoa:dürften dir bekannt vorkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

schön!


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)




----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

bah!ich wollte ne coladose werden und alles was ich wurde,ist das hier


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

wer ist eigentlich shakira?


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

ach ja,ich muß ins bett


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

so,7.posting von mir in folge.dann zerreißt euch mal das maul muß morgen früh raus,aber abends bin ich wieder da


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juli 2002)

ups,seh grad,daß unser mod anwesend ist staabi,daß da oben ist halt ne andere art von hinterbau,aber noch erlaubt,oder?so,jetzt aber


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> 
> ich glaub zwarnet dat wir die 20000 heute noch schaffen aba überleg ma diesen platz eins bis zur sspem zu kriegen is doch nen klacks da schaffen wa dat doppelte! *



Ich bin ja so stolz auf Euch ...

@Koko
Du wirst ja zum posting-Tier!!!

4:20 Uhr ist einfach ne blöde Zeit zum Aufstehen ...!

Hab gerade von dem  Flugzeugabsturz am Bodensee gehört! Verdammt das gruselt ...

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

5.45 ist auch keine bessere zeit 
so,aber während ich euch jetzt für ein paar stunden alleine lasse,denkt doch noch mal nach:
irgendjemand muß doch ne schöne hr-nabe für mich haben 
gruß koko


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

gute morgen liebe sorgen
naja bodensee is zwar net so schön aber wat solls-wenn halt der pilot pennt

kinners schön gemacht koko
nette räder haste da gepostet

dat cd bestätigt wieder meine theorie es gibt keine schönen cd's

dieses komische geäst von nummer 2 darüber verlier ich keine worte naja und die jenny fandsch eh immer besser als moppira-sorry phat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

so und damit et nich heist jaja der baron labert ja immer nur dumm rum und damit mir koko net den rang abläuft      
werd ick jetzt, angeregt vom cruiser threat und fieber doch glatt ma nen paar davon posten

...das beste kommt wie immer zum schluss

nr.1


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

nr.2
auch net schlecht


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

nr.3
ja ja diese cruiser


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

nr.4
....


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

nr.5
die mutter aller cruiser..titan..mer....


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

nr.6

nee is kein cruiser ich weis

aber weil ich es net lassen kann und die immer lustig aussehen

nochma nen flachlandhai


----------



## lucy (2. Juli 2002)

sieht aus wie ein fetzenfisch (die sind auch recht selten...)


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

lucy bist du betrunken?

wat zur hölle is ein fetzenfisch??????????????????

als alter klassiker sollte dein favourite aber doch der newsboy sein oder???!!!!??????


----------



## lucy (2. Juli 2002)

ein verwandter des seepferdchens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

und zur damenriege will ich ja auch noch ma was beisteuern

...ja ja diese jenny


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

ohhh bild vegessen










und dann gibts da ja auch noch die sari


----------



## unregistered (2. Juli 2002)

hoffe, Ihr kennt dies noch nicht...


----------



## lucy (2. Juli 2002)

haben wir vor ein paar seiten schon abgehandelt - das bike des paintballpsychos...


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

leute ich frühstücke grade 

soll mir denn alles wieder hochkommen?


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

wat den zwei stunden kien posting und das um die zeit???
haben euch meine cruiser so geshockt oder seit ihr durch das in erinnerung rufen des vergewaltigerbikes geplättet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (2. Juli 2002)

@phatty und koko: Schade, daß Ihr so früh aufstehen müßt, aber wie kommt man auf die Idee, dann direkt den Rechner anzustellen???? Forumsucht im Endstadium?
Gruß,
*Stefan*


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

ich glaube nach diesem threat is jeder der mitmacht süchtig und wer es net ist dem is entweder nicht mehr zu helfen oder der wird es noch!wir sprechen uns in 1 woche wieder dann sitzt du auch nachts da und tippst!


----------



## lucy (2. Juli 2002)

dass dieser thread des todes ist - von sowas hat die (entschuldigt den abgelutschten begriff) "new economy" immer geträumt - ein paradebeispiel für eine vertical community vom feinsten... da soll mir einer sagen, das internet sei tod oder habe keine zukunft (mehr) - aus alt mach neu - classic goes cyber und was auch immer. 

dieses stück elektrosmog lebt und das treibt an - manche bis spät, manche schon früh!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

jupp,das is es.pure suchtbefriedigung.und jetzt weg vom rechner und umziehen.wir sehen uns [email protected] und der rest:zum radeln,wir treffen uns nur zum radeln!ich kenn doch eure perversen gedankengänge


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *@phatty und koko: Schade, daß Ihr so früh aufstehen müßt, aber wie kommt man auf die Idee, dann direkt den Rechner anzustellen???? Forumsucht im Endstadium?
> Gruß,
> *Stefan* *



Nein ich checke dann die eMails meiner US-Amerikanischen Beischlafpartnerinnen! Ehrlich jetzt...


----------



## Pan (2. Juli 2002)

Bevor es wieder mal ins Anstößige abdriftet:

Is die "Happy-Meal-Tüte" noch zu haben?


----------



## lucy (2. Juli 2002)

ich versuch mich zurückzuhalten. irgendwie sind deine postings so wie wenn dich jemand mit einer feder an den fusssohlen kitzelt...


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Nein ich checke dann die eMails meiner US-Amerikanischen Beischlafpartnerinnen! Ehrlich jetzt... *


ich finde eher,das forum sollte betroffen eine schweigeminute für phatty einlegen!beischlafpartnerinnen das muß schon ne schwere psychose sein 
so,muß los,bis später


----------



## lucy (2. Juli 2002)

eben diesen wollte ich mir verkneiffen


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *ich versuch mich zurückzuhalten. irgendwie sind deine postings so wie wenn dich jemand mit einer feder an den fusssohlen kitzelt... *



Tja baby ... 

was soll ich sagen... er hatte gefragt!!! Und ich habe wahrheitsgemäss geantwortet!!!   

phaty!
Mr. Lova-Man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Bevor es wieder mal ins Anstößige abdriftet:
> 
> Is die "Happy-Meal-Tüte" noch zu haben?
> ...



Nee die hat schon Meike ... also is in der Post nach Holland!
Aber das is natürlich ein sehr geiles Bild!!!

Gehört der Killer zu Dir???

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> beischlafpartnerinnen das muß schon ne schwere psychose sein
> *



Welche Psychose meinst Du denn? Meine krankhafte Geltungssucht oder das schon fast ans Zwanghafte grenzende Bedürfniss sexuelle Themen anzusprechen??

Mein Doktor sagt nächste Woche darf ich neue Pillen ausprobieren ... !

phaty!
... flog über das Kuckucksnest ...


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

@phatty

die einzige amerikanerin mit der du wahrscheinlich email kontakt hast ist die sonderbeauftragte von diesem diät-verein wie hießen die doch gleich...naja diese amis halt

in diesem sinne phat        

@koko

den letzten musste ich nich verstehen oder


und lucy hat recht dieser threat ist des todes...mann das hab ich auch schon lang nimmer gesagt!


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

kinners ick geh jetzt radeln - wenn ick zurück bin will ick 2 seiten mehr und die voller fotos und dingen über die man herzhaft lachen kann!!!
also postet was dat zeug hält


----------



## itz (2. Juli 2002)

Oh man! Postet doch mal langsamer, isch komm hier nicht mehr mit'm lesen nach ... vom schreiben ganz zu schweigen. 
Wer erklärt sich den freiwillig bereit und schreibt jeden abend (...oder auch morgen) eine Zusammenfassung vom Thread, diese Angst etwas zu verpassen ist kaum auszuhalten  

@ lebaron : wenn schon Lowrider dann Chrom only ... 

Gruss Chris, der die Bassistin von Morcheeba glatt heiraten würde ...


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

Als ich Morcheeba das letzte mal sah stand da ein gewisser HERR Ross Godfrey mit dem Vier-Saiter on stage... !!??? Jetzt bin ich aber sehr irritiert... 

Nee ich habe die Schnecke mit der die manchmal spielen auch schon auf Bildern gesehen ... hast Du Bilder??? ... von ihr natürlich ...

phaty!

"Am Bass ist eine Saite mehr als genug
noch 'ne Saite wäre Selbstbetrug
was wollen die Jazzer mit den schweren Stücken
wer übt fällt seinen Kollegen in den Rücken...!"


----------



## itz (2. Juli 2002)

Hey Phaty,
Bilder ??? Ja klar .. ganz viele ... im Kopf aber die wären nichts für's Forum . 

Wenn sich Ross Godfrey in letzter Zeit einer Geschlechtsumwandlung unterzogen hat ist es sehr gut möglich dass er es war ... wenn es denn so wäre sah er gestern abend auf jeden Fall recht  zierlich und extrem süss aus.  

Ein paar Bild'ken haben wir gemacht, wenn die was geworden sind und sie drauf ist (hab nicht selbst geknippst) schick ich sie dir.

Im übrigen schön dass jemand Morcheeba hört und vor allem live gesehen hat, weil es doch schon sehr sehr goil war (nur tricky is besser, hat allerdings keine Bassistin)  

Gruss Chris


----------



## itz (2. Juli 2002)

Warum is Gore eigendlich nich schon seit 10 Jahren pleite ???
Hackfressen aller Länder vereinigt euch


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

...und es begab sich zu jener zeit,dass vom himmel,der voller geigen(oder bassgitarren) hing, ein dicker,dicker mann herabstieg den sie im land der immer geschlechtsbereiten amerikanerinnen PHATY nannten.und siehe,er sprach zu koko,dem verzweifelten,der aus dem land der magentafarbenen trikots kam:
"tausche deinen ringle-vorbau,den er ist's,der dein gehör mit knarzen beleidigt"
der arme koko wollte dies zuerst nicht glauben,hing er doch sehr an seinem edlen teil(der vorbau,anm. der red.).
schlußendlich und nach hartem inneren kampf beschloss er,sich doch von seinem treuen gefährten zu trennen und nahm dafür einen etwas grobschlächtigen zeitgenossen,der sich syncros cattlehead nannte, bei sich auf.
und sehet,das wunder geschah:

EY PHATTY,ET KNACKT NICH MEHR!!!DANKE ALTER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> * EY PHATTY,ET KNACKT NICH MEHR!!!DANKE ALTER *



Jetzt noch die Schaltung abmontieren - no gears, more beers - und Du bist geräuschlos unterwegs ... !!! 

Schön, daß das geklappt hat ... !

phaty...!

"Und dann 2000 Jahre nachdem man einen Mann an einen Baum genagelt hatte, weil er meint, wie toll es doch sei, wenn Alle mal wieder lieb zueinander sein würden ...!"


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Warum is Gore eigendlich nich schon seit 10 Jahren pleite ???
> Hackfressen aller Länder vereinigt euch *



Der Typ frisst doch kleine Kinder!! - ohne Senf...


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Jetzt noch die Schaltung abmontieren - no gears, more beers -  *



no way alles verkraftet mein junger,athletischer körper auch nicht


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> no way alles verkraftet mein junger,athletischer körper auch nicht   *



Glaub mir ... Schieben ist garnicht SO erniedrigend!!!

Bei den NORBA Rennen in USA gibt es in der Sport/Expert-Klasse immer mehr Singlespeeder, denen das mit dem Schalten zu langweilig war und die jetzt superverwundert sind, das sie immer noch gewinnen ... !

Das war jetzt nur eine kurze SingleSpeed-Werbung auf Radio IBC!
Präsentiert von Phat-Lizard-Productions ... we knock you out of your socks!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

ja,klasse!
schiebend den berg hochsprinten kann ich auch!
nix für ungut,aber wo bleibt denn da der sinn des mountain-biken?dat radel is zum radeln da,feddich


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

@Koko

Im Land der immer geschlechtsbereiten Amerikanerinnen nennt man mich übrigens "The Fonz" ... ismirjetztaberzupeinlich zu erklären warum ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

kinners regen is ne sch... erfindung-da roll ick garde los und 10 km später bricht ein schauer los den ich so noch nich erlet habe - also wenn es ginge dann wäre sogar meine haut durchgeweicht

...ich schweife ab...

mann mann die leute von der gore werbung sind echt...boaaaah

naja wie phatty schon sagte die fressen auch kleine kinder

@itz-nett dein cruiser-nehme an der is wie meine auch nich dein eigen-wenn ja dann   

naja wie auch immer *erwillmehrwerbungsehen*


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

schon klar!und hier ein aktuelles bild


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ja,klasse!
> schiebend den berg hochsprinten kann ich auch!
> nix für ungut,aber wo bleibt denn da der sinn des mountain-biken?dat radel is zum radeln da,feddich *



deshalb machen sie ja auch alle Transalp - oder in Fachkreisen auch "I-****en-pushed-my-bike" genannt...
Ganz grosses Kino ...!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *schon klar!und hier ein aktuelles bild *



GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR    

So schei$e sieht nicht mal mein Steuerberater aus!!!


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

klärt ma bitte kurz einen unwissenden nassen lebaron auf-fonz sagt mir was aber... naja-erklär ma


----------



## itz (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> @itz-nett dein cruiser-nehme an der is wie meine auch nich dein eigen-wenn ja dann
> 
> naja wie auch immer *erwillmehrwerbungsehen* *



Da nimmst du leider richtig an  , aber wo der herkommt gibt's noch mehr, nur wo verdammt noch mal war das ???

Gruss Chris, der mal im worldweitenweb nach cruisern suchen geht ... hoffendlich geh ich nicht in diesen unendlichen weiten verloren


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> ...


sorry,falsches bild hier das richtige,phaty und sein singlespeeder


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *klärt ma bitte kurz einen unwissenden nassen lebaron auf-fonz sagt mir was aber... naja-erklär ma *



Fonzie ist in Amerika die Defintion von COOL ... war in der Serie "Happy Days" zu sehen - läuft auch manchmal bei uns ... !
Naja die Californier meinten zwar ich würde "nicht wirklich so aussehen ..." aber sonst...! 
Frag ich mich allerdings wieso ich so cool sein soll ... WOICHMICHDOCHWEGENJEDEMSCHEI$$TOTALAUFREGENKANN!!!!!
 

Hier noch die Lyrics von "The Fonz" (Smash Mouth)


 

I wanna try your shoes on
And wear them for a day
Learn to talk like you do
And say what I see
I'd talk like I knew something
That everyone wanted to hear 

But you're the fonz 

The definition of icy
The measure of what's up
You could play the tuba
And everyone would clap
Well I can play the tuba
And they all just shake their heads 

Cause you're the fonz 

I know its over for me
I know its over 

Drove my car to the floor
And stood at the edge
When I woke up in heaven
Looked down and no one cared
But when you pulled your own trigger
They all gathered around to watch 

Cause you're the fonz


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

machs wie hänsel und gretel mit brotkrumen - aber immer schön auf die vögel aufpassen


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> sorry,falsches bild hier das richtige,phaty und sein singlespeeder *



Okay das ist ja so old-school ... total Leichtbau ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

@phat

danke das du mich nicht hats dumm sterben lassen

habsch doch gewusst dat et wat mit fernsehen war!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

schreibt ihr euch etwa liebesbriefe?pfui!


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

@koko

liebesbriefe?häääääääää?????????wat???????


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *schreibt ihr euch etwa liebesbriefe?pfui! *



Seit gestern nur noch Telefonsex!


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

jetz bin ick ja total konfus-wat is jetz hier mit liebesbriefen????

erst fonz jetzt das

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## itz (2. Juli 2002)

Hänsel und Gretel, Telefonsex und totaler Leichtbau ....
baoh eh alles auf einer Seite, desch der Wahnsinn

 

Be carefull is Urlaubszeit :


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

wir gehen stramm auf seite 50 zu
dat is glaubsch schon der längste threat!


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *jetz bin ick ja total konfus-wat is jetz hier mit liebesbriefen????
> 
> erst fonz jetzt das
> ...



Total konfus auch hier...!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

kinners wir gehen stramm auf seite 50 zu dat is glaubsch schon der längste threat


juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (2. Juli 2002)

ich will!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

der längste schon,aber uns fehlen noch die meisten hits.waren glaube ich so um die 39.000.


----------



## KIV (2. Juli 2002)

gleich  nochmal!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

hi stefan,hab doch gesagt,wir lesen von einander!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

irgendnen stuss.will auf seite 50


----------



## KIV (2. Juli 2002)

50                  50                       50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

na wie geht denn das


----------



## KIV (2. Juli 2002)

oh man, die Seite is aber extra lang...


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

mann,wie lang is denn so ne seite?


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

also wir haben den längsten LOL
knapp 400 beiträge mehr aber es fehlen noch ... um 40062 hits zu haben


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

ich raste aus.draussen gibt's freibier


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

50


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

@koko

LOOOOOOOOl
freibier ich komm hin!!!!!!

so jetzt aber 50


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

wat,30 sek?mir doch egal


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

das gibts nich mehr!!!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

JAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!          
ihr schnarchnasen


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

howdy cowboy und prost mahlzeit


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

wo is phat dat muss gefeiert werden!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

so,burschens,muß kurz einkaufen.
bis später


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

Koko hat mir gerade ein seeeeeeeeehr geiles Logo geschickt!!!

Danke Grosser...!!


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

yeaaaaaaah stylisch

aber wir sind jetzt bei 50 dat is viel toller!!!!!!!!!!

yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

ich glaube bei ebay is nen bikeladen geplatzt - da gibts soviel teile wie nie-alles sofort kauf-ok nix retro aber aller scheiß für jeden was dabei!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

so,da bin ich wieder,der abend ist gerettet 
@phaty:hach,isset nich schön?genauso hab ich's mir vorgestellt


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich glaube bei ebay is nen bikeladen geplatzt - da gibts soviel teile wie nie-alles sofort kauf-ok nix retro aber aller scheiß für jeden was dabei! *



Ach ja und übrigens... wenn mal Jemand ein blauer Schwalbe Hinterrad-Reifen über den Weg läuft ... biiiiiiiiiiitte...!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *so,da bin ich wieder,der abend ist gerettet
> @phaty:hach,isset nich schön?genauso hab ich's mir vorgestellt *



wäre ja ein echt geiles TATTOO!!!!


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

tatoo?

ihr mein doch nich etwa dat bild von vorhin?


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *tatoo?
> 
> ihr mein doch nich etwa dat bild von vorhin? *



Klar der Lizard eben ... naja vielleicht tut es ja auch ein Airbrush am Steuerroht... AUJA!!!
Wer ist Airbrusher hier oder kennt einen???

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

och phatty

so doll isset ja nu auch net dat man dat gleich irgendwo rauf bruschen oder reinpieksen muss!


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

Mein eigenes Logo ist eh viel geiler... gibt es bald auch auf T-Shirt... !!! 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

irgendwie scheinen hie schon wieder alle zu pennen!
TZTZTZTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

ne ne,gepennt wird nicht!es reicht ja nicht,dass ich gestern einen korb bekommen habe,nein, jetzt muß auch noch meine ex anrufen wat soll dat?weltverschwörung.de?na egal,dat logo is schön und ich brauche immer noch eine nabe.


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

armer armer koko

 half doch gestern auch


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ne ne,gepennt wird nicht!es reicht ja nicht,dass ich gestern einen korb bekommen habe,nein, jetzt muß auch noch meine ex anrufen wat soll dat?weltverschwörung.de?na egal,dat logo is schön und ich brauche immer noch eine nabe. *



Alles Schlampen ausser Mutti ... !!! Weisst de doch Koko ...!

Kopf hoch - selbst ich krieg Frauen ab!!! Naja natürlich nur im allzeitbereiten Amerika!! Also meistens ...!
Naja ich bin ja natürlich auch der Fonz ... ist schon nicht einfach für einen Mann mit einem gefälschten YETI ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh

lol

bin also net der einzige der keine kokopellis mag-die sind halt net dat wahre!

aber koko net den kopf hängen lassen!hatten wa ja gestern schon dat thema


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> lol
> ...



Ich wollte ihm eigentlich nur einen Tritt in die E... Ehre geben, damit es ihn von den Weibergeschichten ablenkt... aber ich bin ja auch noch einer von den alten Säcken, bei denen ein YETI ...

a. aus Stahl sein muss - UNKONIFIZIERT!!!!
b. aus Californien kommt und 
c. KEINE Federung hat ... !

Oldschool halt ...... wooooooooooooah!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

waaaaaaaaaaassssss!!!!!!verräter!allesamt!*extrembeleidigtundaußerdembekommtmanvonsangriasodbrennen*


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHL SEIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

mein rad ist schön,basta!
wenn ihr sehen könntet,wie sich in der abendsonne grad das gelb der maguras mit dem des rahmens beisst. hach


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

koko
bist du etwa auch sonen magura...ach ich weis nich was?

bääääääääh-schrecklich*derausschlußdrohtihm*


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

jip!die dinger funktionieren halt.obwohl ich zugeben muß,dass die farbe echt verboten ist.hatte die ms aber schon vor dem rahmen,na ja,muß man durch 
p.s.kokopelli rulez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

naja über die funktion lässt sich ja glücklicherweise streiten!


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *naja über die funktion lässt sich ja glücklicherweise streiten! *



... die Kaffeetasse funktioniert ganz einfach ... du stellst sie hin - mit der ÖFFNUNG nach OBEN!!! giesst Bier rein - darf ja ruhig wie Kaffee aussehen also Guiness her - nimmst den Griff ... nennt man auch Henkel ... und führst das Gerät zum Mund... !!
Ist doch ganz einfach ... oder???


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

Sitzen zwei Zuckerbrezeln auf einem Baum und kämmen sich,
Fliegt eine Kuh vorbei,
Sagt die eine Zuckerbrezel zu der anderen Zuckerbrezel:
"Dinger gibts!"


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

MAMA?


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *MAMA? *



Nein Tante Elsbeth ... auch schon zwei Jahre tot!


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

buaaaaaahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaa


hättet ihr grad sehen können wie ich mich gekringelt habe dann...

mann mann 2 reisser auf einmal unddas in der kurzen zeit-respekt

@phat
dat mit der funktion da gings eher um unsere lieblingsbremse die gute alte sch... magura

ach ja und mein beileid wegen tante elsbeth


----------



## itz (2. Juli 2002)

Hättest Tante Elsbeth aber auch mal wegräumen können, oder eine Handtasche draus machen ...


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

ok,spass beiseite,ihr müßt mir helfen.
könnte eine ringle bubba bekommen.problem:schraubkranz.krieg ich das irgendwie(preiswert)zu hyperglide hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

ähhhhm wat?wie jetzt hyperglide wat willste machen?


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

ok ok,ihr wollt mehr?
darf ich vorstellen,onkel theodor


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ähhhhm wat?wie jetzt hyperglide wat willste machen? *


na ja,auf so nen schraubkranzdriss passt ja nur sachs oder dura ace drauf.hab aber keinen bock auf 12-24 übersetzung.also meine frage:krieg ich auf ne schraubkranznabe irgendwie ein normales 7-8-fach hyperglideritzelpaket drauf?


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

musste ma hier im forum stöbern vor 1 oder 2 wochen hat dat schon einer gefragt und auch ne antwort die doch recht positiv war bekommen-da gibts oder gab es adapter - woher?keine ahnung!
also dann koko jetzt heist es abtauchen in die tiefen des forums!gluck gluck


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> @phat
> dat mit der funktion da gings eher um unsere lieblingsbremse die gute alte sch... magura
> *



Iss schon klar Pullermännchen ... war mir DURCHAUS bewusst, dass Du weisst, wie man eine Tasse benutzt... die hattet Ihr doch auch in der SBZ - nich so bunt ... aber immerhin ...? oder?

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

renkel theo

der is aber recht schlank is der aus ner andern familie eineheiratet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> na ja,auf so nen schraubkranzdriss passt ja nur sachs oder dura ace drauf.hab aber keinen bock auf 12-24 übersetzung.also meine frage:krieg ich auf ne schraubkranznabe irgendwie ein normales 7-8-fach hyperglideritzelpaket drauf? *



Das Wort Hyperglideritzelpaket ist in MEINEM thread verboten!!!
Shimano UND Schaltung .. das geht zu weit!

In Zukunft ist nur noch die Schreibweise: H**********itzel erlaubt - ersatzhalber "ReiskocherRitzelRotze" ... oder ist das jetzt Japaner-Feindlich??

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *renkel theo
> 
> der is aber recht schlank is der aus ner andern familie eineheiratet? *



Es handlet sich bei ihm um einen genmanipulierten ostzonalen Grenz-Schäferhund! Aus dem Battalion "Rose Pudel Luxemburg"! 
Das sollte DIR doch bekannt sein...!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2002)

ok,jungs,mama+papa phatlizard gibt's vielleicht morgen muß jetzt auf ne studentenparty.iihhh,da sind ja meedschen


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

@phat

whohooooooooooooo

da mussteste aber tief in die trickundjokekiste greifen


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> 
> whohooooooooooooo
> ...



Na aber da stehtst Du doch drüber ... oder???

Ossi Schäferhunde sind klasse (also ehrlich jetzt) und ausserdem fand ich das Wort "ostzonal" immer so geil ... das hat Adenauer immer gebraucht ... nicht, dass ich den noch erlebt hätte ... aber das war schon sehr irre!
Werd ich mir mal auf ein Tshirt drucken!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

*drübersteh*


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

@phatty

so und weil mir nix einfällt über dat ick jetzt schreiben könnte-frag ich einfach ma so in den raum welche bike disziplin würdest du nie fahren-freiwillig?


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> **drübersteh* *




Bike Disziplinen ohne mich:

BMX 
UPHILL!
BAHNRAD
100km Strassenverfolgung
Bike-Messanger Race!
Downhill in Downieville CA - 17 Meilen am Stück!!!
Ausserdem hasse ich ADAC Sicherheitwettbewerbe ... ! 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

ja doch dat hört sich gut an aber 17 meilen downhill is doch klasse


----------



## rob (2. Juli 2002)

leutz, so schnell wie ihr schreibt kann ich nicht mal denken, geschweige denn mitlesen...


disziplinen ohne mich:

bikerennen von murmansk bis karstadt in 12 tagen und ähnliches


disziplinen MIT mir:

Walter-von-der-Vogelweide Gedächtnis-Cup: 6 runden à 4km und nach jeder runde 1 pils à 0,33l ! das kann heiter werden... 

@ lebaron: ich würde meine es lohnt sich extra aus potsdam anzureisen um, spätestens nach der 4 runde, mit eimern am wegesrand zu stehen und beweismaterial zusammenzusammeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (2. Juli 2002)

..Dir ja nicht die Freude verderben, Phaty, aber die Eidechese auf dem Logo von Whoa kommt von Sobe, und die sponsoren nicht nur Rennen in den USA, sondern auch ein Biketeam.... - du willst nicht wissen, wer die Räder stellt.......


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

@rob

*grübel-denk-überleg-mal-sehen-sagen*


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2002)

so kinners dann machts ma gut für heute habsch den hals voll-so i geh jetzt schlummern-wenigstens einmal im leben ausschlafen wäre schön!

...auf das morgen alle bälger ferien haben...

machts gut und bitte postet noch schöne aufwachbildchen


----------



## roesli (2. Juli 2002)

...phaty????????


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *...phaty???????? *



Der SoBe-Cannondale-Lizard ist nur ein entfernter Verwandter und ausserdem das schwarze Schaf der Familien ... mit dem redet auch keiner mehr!

phaty!


----------



## roesli (2. Juli 2002)

....für deinen Familiensinn, der Dich zum Gedanken treibt, in Erinnerung an die weniger geachteten Sippenangehörigen dir Ihr zu Ehren und in Erinnerung an Sie ihr Wappen in die Haut ritzen zu lassen - ich ziehe meinen Hut vor so viel Grossmut gegenüber der schwarzen Eidechse deines Rudels.....family grooves ....


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2002)

Also Leute das Ding find sogar ich Schei$e ... und die Sterne strahlen im dunkeln...!!! Das glaubt man ja nicht... ausserdem ist es ein Independent Fabrication... brrrrrrrrrr das ist hart!


----------



## Sylvester (3. Juli 2002)

...habe bereits anzeige erstattet!!


----------



## itz (3. Juli 2002)

Oh mein Gott, das is ... das kann ... das darf ... doch kein Yeti sein und schon gar nicht mit ihm gemacht werden !!!

Ich vordere mindestens 15 x Lebenslang: "Ragazzi bike (darf man sowas eigendlich bike nennen), neonpinke Goreklamotten und neongelbes Buff-Kopftuch" für den Zweiradschänder.

Gruss Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Oh mein Gott, das is ... das kann ... das darf ... doch kein Yeti sein und schon gar nicht mit ihm gemacht werden !!!
> 
> Ich vordere mindestens 15 x Lebenslang: "Ragazzi bike (darf man sowas eigendlich bike nennen), neonpinke Goreklamotten und neongelbes Buff-Kopftuch" für den Zweiradschänder.
> ...



Dagegen muss es einfach ein Gesetz geben ...!
Wer lässt solche Menschen eigentlich frei umherlaufen!??
Aber erst "Vergewaltigung" schreien ...

phaty!


----------



## Sylvester (3. Juli 2002)

...aber diese laufräder, diese bremsen...

!aufspüren und einknasten!


----------



## itz (3. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Dagegen muss es einfach ein Gesetz geben ...!
> ...



Natürlich muss er mit dem Outfit umherlaufen, Spiesrutenlauf sach ich da nur  
Bei so was kann man ja, trotz ss, noch nicht mal auf Hafterleichterung plädieren ....

Chris


----------



## lebaron (3. Juli 2002)

kinners ich bin jetzt schon steif-mann soll mir noch scvhlechter werden?
boaaaaaaah phat dat teil is ja der totale hass!
is mir schlecht

wartet ma ick geh erstma--ko....!"


----------



## lucy (3. Juli 2002)

das ding könnte glatt als leserbike in der bike durchgehen


----------



## itz (3. Juli 2002)

@ lucy... wie bist du denn da drauf gekommen, etwa aus aktuellem Anlass ???  

Auf dass die Eintracht keine Lizens bekommt  Kikkkkas 

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucy (3. Juli 2002)

hat wohl eine synapse kurz von einem thread in den anderen geschaltet...


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *hat wohl eine synapse kurz von einem thread in den anderen geschaltet... *



ja diese bike-redakteure machen einen ganz wuschig!


----------



## Kokopelli (3. Juli 2002)

igitt!haben die das in serie gebaut?bäh,is das häßlich


----------



## Kokopelli (3. Juli 2002)

dazu sag ich mal nix,das muß für sich stehen


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *igitt!haben die das in serie gebaut?bäh,is das häßlich *



haben sie wirklich - ABER (Oh mein Gott ich muss C'dale verteidigen!) für kleine Menschen war das gut! Mädels haben es geliebt!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (3. Juli 2002)

ach so,jetzt versteh ich das erst!cd's haben so ne komische rahmenform,weil die nur für mädels sind na dann!


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ach so,jetzt versteh ich das erst!cd's haben so ne komische rahmenform,weil die nur für mädels sind na dann! *



diese Dicken langen Dinger aus Amerika ... oh yeaaaah! ... tiefer ... als den Rahmen meine ich ... tiefer...!

phaty!


----------



## u-vee (3. Juli 2002)

wird das CD eigentlich erst durch die kombination mit der manitou... mit der starrgabel in wagenfarbe sah das ding nicht so verbogen aus...

uwe


----------



## lucy (3. Juli 2002)

das ist ein sehr gutes beispiel für ein freeride bike - frei von kette und allem was man nicht wirklich braucht...

auf die frage, was du auf eine insel mitnehmen würdest, wirst du wohl auch nicht mit shimano chhchicgchg91blablabla-Kette antworten


----------



## bsg (3. Juli 2002)

aus dem curtlo cycles katalog 94 ...

(frau curtlo besser frau curtis mit pferd und psycho-bike *g*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (3. Juli 2002)

... herren im hause curtis:


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juli 2002)

Ich war doch sehr in den thread mit dem bike-Redakteur eingespannt!
Sorry Mädels... aber war ja auch ganz schön dort drüben ....!
Frau Curtlo ist aber schon sehr lecker...!
Ich kenn da ja ein paar andere bike-builder-girls... uiuiuiui ... da muss man sich nicht wundern, das die Edel-Schweisser immer zugeraucht sind...!!!

phaty!


----------



## rob (3. Juli 2002)

zu den socken würde aber eher whoa's brave passen...

ich würde mich jedenfalls auch nicht abwenden wenn ich der curtlo-braut an einem lauen sommertag an einer menschleeren wildromantischen wiese mit dem bike begegne, da wären die socken eh nich so wichtig...


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *zu den socken würde aber eher whoa's brave passen...
> 
> ich würde mich jedenfalls auch nicht abwenden wenn ich der curtlo-braut an einem lauen sommertag an einer menschleeren wildromantischen wiese mit dem bike begegne, da wären die socken eh nich so wichtig... *



Und dann würdest Du  mir ihr über die Bikes ihres Ehemanns diskutieren - richtig???


----------



## rob (3. Juli 2002)

richtig! 0,45% rabbat könnte man dann bestimmt rausschlagen!!


----------



## bsg (3. Juli 2002)

@phat: "danach" dann  ....


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@phat: "danach" dann  .... *



Du bist ein Kerl nach meinem Geschmack!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juli 2002)

Was leckeres, was spannendes und was zum biken ....


----------



## bsg (3. Juli 2002)

Danke. Wenn ich mit so wenig Bewegung wie jetzt weitermache erreiche ich wahrscheinlich mittelfristig auch Dein Gewicht ;-)

P.S.: Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem EinGang aus ? Schon komplett ? Bilder vom Komplettrad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *Danke. Wenn ich mit so wenig Bewegung wie jetzt weitermache erreiche ich wahrscheinlich mittelfristig auch Dein Gewicht ;-)
> 
> P.S.: Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem EinGang aus ? Schon komplett ? Bilder vom Komplettrad ? *



Gabelbrücke und Kurbel sind beim Beschichten
Kurbel ist jetzt Cooks! yeah ...
Vorbau war noch ein Problem werde ich jetzt wohl KORE nehmen...

Dann geht es los ... 

Wenn das Teil komplett ist, werde ich natürlich das Internet damit tapezieren!!!

Irgendwie habe ich nicht so sehr die Eile in letzter Zeit ich bin ja nur noch beim Arbeiten und in diesem Thread!!! Bald werden die Leute mich auf der Strasse beschmipfen, weil ich wie ein Informatik-Student aussehe...!

phaty!


----------



## bsg (3. Juli 2002)

@phatty: noch zum abschluss des tages ein kleines betthupferl


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@phatty: noch zum abschluss des tages ein kleines betthupferl  *



Du bist ja so gut zu mir.... !!!!  

phaty


----------



## odelay (3. Juli 2002)

Hallo ihr Maximalmengenposter!

Ich brauche Eure Hilfe, bei der weiteren Verbreitung der Seuche Singlespeed! 
Verwendet mal ein bisschen eurer Energie auf den Thread  hier.
Von da gehts weiter zu mtbr.com.
Und dort könnt Ihr mal Euer Talent im Argumentieren beweisen.

odelay
hoffnungslos infiziert


----------



## lebaron (3. Juli 2002)

mann mann kaum is mann mal nen tag nich da sind gleich wieder richtig dicke dinger zu bestaunen-warum habt ihr eigentlcih nur 1 seite geschafft-dat schleift
@koko

sach ma wo gräbst du eigentlich immer diese hässlichen colas aus-biste heimlicher fan und ich habe dich und deie gallerie grade enttarnt???

@phat

nett nett dein kona -wirklich mal wieder nen leckerer ssp

@bsg

ach ja curlo-nette bilder aber ma im ernst ick will dat weib net von vorn sehen schon im profil hatte die ne totale hackfresse


----------



## itz (3. Juli 2002)

Hölle Lebaron du hast es aber verdammt lang auf'm Klo ausgehalten, hoffe du hast nich die ganze Zeit gereiert  

Isch mach jetz denn da  und dann *schnarrrrrch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (3. Juli 2002)

hi ihr classiker

also mädels so wie IHR cannondale hasst  also das muss ja schon liebe sein.habt ihr den sowenig selbstvertrauen das zuzugeben???

ach und der herr lebaron wird doch morgen sicher zum WVDVGC kommen 18hundert schmetterlingsplatz 

el


----------



## lebaron (3. Juli 2002)

tja itz kannste ma sehen wat sonen pornoradel anrichten kann!


----------



## lebaron (3. Juli 2002)

@el

da muss der baron ja erst vom thron runtersteigen
lol

nee muss ma sehen kann aber durchaus möglich sein ich weis ja jetzt wo


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *hi ihr classiker
> 
> also mädels so wie IHR cannondale hasst  also das muss ja schon liebe sein.habt ihr den sowenig selbstvertrauen das zuzugeben???
> el *



Jaaaaa ich geb es zu ... ich liebe liebe liebe C'dale ... ich hab sie alle M2000 F700 C1000 M-16 SS-20 UB 40 ... alle in meiner Garage ... !!! 

HIIIIIIIIILF MIR!!!!

Hab ich schon die geilen C'dale Sekretärinnen aus Holland erwähnt???
YUMMY!

phat!
Muss ins Bett ... 
Telefonsex 4 Uhr früh mit Amerika
Das Leben ist hart!!


----------



## lebaron (3. Juli 2002)

@phat

sekretärin...ja haste erwähnt
aber macht nix

..mist jetzt habsch vergessen wat ick schreiben wollte-*grummel*

naja egal war net wichtig


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

ach ja stimmt-wollte nur nochma schreiben dat man trotz aller bike euphorie im threat nebenán diesen hier net vergessen darf-dafür isser mittlerweile "zu wertvoll"  

@brice

falls du hier nochma reinguckst-denke ma über phats worte über diesen threat nach und nimm dir einfach nochma die zeit alles anzugucken - du wirst es lieben!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

Manchmal muss ein Mann eben tun - was ein Mann eben tun muss...!

Aber natürlich wird dieser Thread für immer leben...!!!

Gute Nacht

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

hier noch ein bersöhnliches gute nacht bild (grüße an hernn lesedings)

dat radel is ja wohl nur geil und schön und eh alles positive was ein radel sein kann

in diesem sinne ab geht'er


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

und weil cruiser ja eigntlich doch total geil sind und immer sonen classic touch haben hier nochmal einer zum aufwachen!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

Das war natürlich jetzt wieder toooooooooootal OffTopic Herr Baron!!!

phaty ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

phatty du sprichst in rätseln-hat dein telefonsex dich so augfgewühlt???


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

Die Volksfront zur Verschiebung dieses Threads in den Mülleimer beschwert sich doch immer, dass wir OFFTOPIC wären ... als ob es hier noch ein erkennbares Topic gäbe... aber dann wird posten wohl illegal ... oder so ... !???

Keene Ahnung Kleener...!!!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@koko
> 
> sach ma wo gräbst du eigentlich immer diese hässlichen colas aus-biste heimlicher fan und ich habe dich und deie gallerie grade enttarnt?? *


ich weiss auch nicht,ich geb bei google einfach "kotz","würg" oder "ismirübel" ein und jedesmal wird ein cd ausgespuckt


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

Ich habe in meinem Leben schon einige Classics besessen ...

YETI ARC
Salsa A la carte
Bontrager Race
McMahon Titan
YETI FRO
Germans TEAM
Specialized Stumpjumper
PEARSON
FAT Wicked...

Ich sollte mal den Scanner anwerfen ...uuuups ich hab ja garkeinen!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

viel schlimmer is ja wohl der typ dahinter-worüber freeut der sich denn so?
und dann diese farbkombi von trikot und bike tztztz...


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> ich weiss auch nicht,ich geb bei google einfach "kotz","würg" oder "ismirübel" ein und jedesmal wird ein cd ausgespuckt *



Ach Koko ... die Lackierung ist doch ganz schön!
BIST DU DAS ETWA??????? Der Gepäckträger ist mutig - die Gabel SEHR mutig!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

wat is denn bitte pearson?dat sagt mir gar nix?bilder bitte!!!!!!!!

gibbet die noch?


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *viel schlimmer is ja wohl der typ dahinter-worüber freeut der sich denn so?
> und dann diese farbkombi von trikot und bike tztztz... *



DIE WASSERFLASCHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bob (4. Juli 2002)

... so, weil er auf die Farbkombi steht.

Das ist somit eher seinem debilen Geisteszustand zuzuschreiben.

Oder er freut sich, das die Coladose seins ist.


Womit wir dann auch gleich schon wieder bei dem debilen Geisteszustand sind.

Bob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (4. Juli 2002)

natürlich bin ich das nicht!!!beachtet bitte auch die katzenaugen und den rückspiegel!!!


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

wo bleiben eigentlich die bikes vom lesewitz (wobei dat ja auch nen lustiger name is, weil lesen+witz in zusammenhang mit der bike )hab dem mal ne mail geschickt er sollte doch ma seine bikes hier reinstellen-worauf er auch zustimmte aber .....!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *wat is denn bitte pearson?dat sagt mir gar nix?bilder bitte!!!!!!!!
> 
> gibbet die noch? *



Die waren aus Neuseeland - habe ich importiert ... sehr cool mit Vierkantrohr ... ich such die Bilder... !!!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

...vielleicht dat einzige colading dat unseren phatty trägt...


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *...vielleicht dat einzige colading dat unseren phatty trägt...    *


nä,da braucht's schon sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *viel schlimmer is ja wohl der typ dahinter-worüber freeut der sich denn so?
> und dann diese farbkombi von trikot und bike tztztz... *



der is sich so am freuen  weil er Farbenblind is ... 
meinst du ich würde cd fahren wenn ich nicht blind wie ein Maulwurf wäre:
Anbei ein Foto auf dem man mich beim Rad suchen sieht ( passiert mir nach jeder Pinkelpause, so ist das Maulwurfsleben halt ) ....


----------



## itz (4. Juli 2002)

Was'n das ???
(K)Inderspielzeug mit E-motor, oder wie ???


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> der is sich so am freuen  weil er Farbenblind is ...
> ...



wie putzig!!!!1


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

leute jetzt wird es echt hardcore-dat teil habsch grade bei pink bike gefunden

mit dieser beschreibung:
It has 9" travel in rear wheel and 5,5" up in front, belive , it's amazing. The pivots are in the BB and the shox are elastomers.


----------



## bob (4. Juli 2002)

...  das hat die selbe Farbe wie mein altes Bonanzarad.


Es ruhe in Frieden  


Bob

(der heute Abend eine Trauerschoppe auf sein Bonazarad trinkt)


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bob _
> *...  das hat die selbe Farbe wie mein altes Bonanzarad.
> *



Und die selbe Farbe wie mein Germans EinGang... uiiii Retro????


----------



## bob (4. Juli 2002)

....nix.

Hast Du einen eigenen Eingang für die Old Germans, der orange gestrichen ist??? @ phatlizard  

Bob
(verwirrt)


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

@bob

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## rob (4. Juli 2002)

tzzzz ,dat is ja wahnsinn: bei den beiden motorisierten cannondales haben sie sich nicht mal die mühe gemacht das coladosenblech umzuspritzen!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bob _
> *....nix.
> 
> Hast Du einen eigenen Eingang für die Old Germans, der orange gestrichen ist??? @ phatlizard
> ...



DAS ist ein Germans EinGanG ... SingleSpeed halt...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

und ich dachte es gibt keine hässlichen dekerfs


----------



## bob (4. Juli 2002)

ein Keingang.  Könnte aber auch ein Keinsattel oder Keinlenker sein.

Oder ein Ohnerad.

Hilf mir weiter.

Bob


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

@bob

ich glaub dat von allem etwas aber in erster linie is es pornoorange


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

Manche Leute machen es einem aber auch echt ZU EINFACH!!!!

Flohmarkt wg. C'dale - Eimer bereit halten!!!


----------



## bob (4. Juli 2002)

sihts eher aus wie Colarot ....


Bob


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bob _
> *ein Keingang.  Könnte aber auch ein Keinsattel oder Keinlenker sein.
> 
> Oder ein Ohnerad.
> ...



Pillermann!!!


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

will der dat echt so haben wie et da is so mit reflektis und dem vorbau-tztztz

@phat
welchen jungen?


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bob _
> *sihts eher aus wie Colarot ....
> 
> 
> Bob *



AUWEIA ... das war ja unter der Gürtellinie ..... boah tut das weh ..!


----------



## whoa (4. Juli 2002)

@ phatlizard
*Es ist da, es ist da!!!* 

 yeah diese Farben, heavy!!!  

So nun muß ich meine Sachen schnüren.... W.v.d.V.G.-Cup steht an!
let's fetz... 

greetz,
whoa *derNenFarbflashSchiebt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ phatlizard
> Es ist da, es ist da!!!
> 
> ...



Sei ein würdiger Träger des Batik-Trikots - and kick ass...!

phaty!

BILDER MACHEN!!!!!


----------



## itz (4. Juli 2002)

@ whoa: Hätte da noch irgendwo eine Batikshort, prima zu biken .... zum Selbstkostenpreis abzugeben ...

Anbei Foto von der Short und (uuuuh wird das jetzt peinlich) itzi (damals noch gangster-rapper) samt seinem m500, leider irgendwann anfang der 90er von irgendeinem A-r-s-c-h entwendet.

Gruss Chris


----------



## itz (4. Juli 2002)

... hab vor lauter Batik-aufregung die Smilies vergessen


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

@itz

für dat ding gibts aber abzug in der b note


----------



## itz (4. Juli 2002)

... weil, hab ich doch gerade festgestellt, das Punkrocker Henri früher bei der MB war, er scheint seit jeher auf Leserbike-Artikel zu stehen.
Original aus einer 96er MB gescannt :

Der Leserferrari ach ne bike von Klaus Bäääähhh. und mich machen die Leute an weil ich mal meinen MC-Sitzdom orange lackiert hab ...
... man fasst es nicht ...  

Gruss Chris


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

dat ding is doch wohl nen scherz - hallooooooooooooo

alleine dat hinterrad-mann mann es gibt wohl doh leute die sind geschmacksmäßig echt noch kranker als whoa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (4. Juli 2002)

... da vergeht einem doch glatt der Brechreiz


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *@ whoa: Hätte da noch irgendwo eine Batikshort, prima zu biken .... zum Selbstkostenpreis abzugeben ...
> 
> Anbei Foto von der Short und (uuuuh wird das jetzt peinlich) itzi (damals noch gangster-rapper) samt seinem m500, leider irgendwann anfang der 90er von irgendeinem A-r-s-c-h entwendet.
> ...



Die Schuhe sind echt oldschool!!! Gut, das er DEINEN Arsch nicht geklaut hat!
Ach ja AN ALLE!!!!! Postet doch mal ein Bild von EUCH!!!! Ich will mal endlich die Hackfressens sehen ... Bei Itz habe ich immer geglaubt er sieht so aus, wie das Bild unter seinem Namen ... !!!
Mein Foto wird hier ja auch dauernd gezeigt!!!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

@phat

heyyyyy
wo bleiben die versprochenen bilder von den neuseelandbikes


...mann eigentlich hat elvis ja echt coole mucke gemach-go johnny go-johnny b good...


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Mein Foto wird hier ja auch dauernd gezeigt!!!!!
> ...


und da wäre es uns lieber,du würdest dir das verkneifen das hast du den bunnies aus juäsey aber nicht gezeigt,oder


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> 
> heyyyyy
> ...



Die PAPIERFOTOS liegen schon hier ... ich guckmal was sich da machen lässt...!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> und da wäre es uns lieber,du würdest dir das verkneifen das hast du den bunnies aus juäsey aber nicht gezeigt,oder *



Die stehen auf Glatzen ... !!! Und bei meine Akzent flippen die eh aus ...

Mr. Phat!


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

watt denn die damen sind aus good old jersey???

man phatty bei keinen scanner,muttu malen-nimm dir nen beispiel an meiner klein skizze(u remember?)!!!!


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

...wetter in potsdam...seit tagen regen...heute von oben nach unten...wann kommmt der sommer für mehr als einen tag...will 30° im schatten...5 monate lang


----------



## itz (4. Juli 2002)

... Potsdam scheint doch nich so weit weg zu sein, obwohl hier schien eben für 30 sek.die Sonne  

@phaty: ich seh da immer nur irgendwas verschwommenes mit nem nackten Rahmen in der Hand, naja egal auf jeden Fall bist du eine recht grosse Eidechse ...  

Kann keine Bilder von mir einscannen, da weigert sich das Ding und es kommt nur schwarz auf schwarz bei raus ... war ja schon ein Akt der beinahen Unmöglichkeit dieses drecks MC zu'digidalisier_bumsdingsen.


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Juli 2002)

leute,leute,ich habe mir mal grad den kompletten fat-thread durchglesen,bin ich die letzten tage nicht zu gekommen.starker tobak,deshalb sach ich jetzt auch lieber hier was dazu,da ich keinen bock habe,mir irgendwelche unqualifizierten äußerungen an den kopf werfen zu lassen.so,so,henry lesewitz also ich muß zugeben,daß ich die bike schon seit drei jahren nicht mehr lese,und jetzt weiß ich auch warum.nicht nur,daß die meist nur stuß reden,nein,die sind also auch noch arrogant.wenn nicht hierher,wo wollen die denn dann ihr feedback kriegen???bei 14-jährigen freireitern?ja,auch ich habe mich mit 14 in die klasse gesetzt und habe unter der schulbank bike gelesen und kam mir verdammt cool dabei vor.und erst gestern habe ich wieder meine sammlung rausgekramt und gestöbert.bei den ausgaben bis ende 95 wurde mir noch warm ums herz.aber alles was danach kam,war nur noch schrott.das fing mit dem v-brake(wii-bräjk)hype an und wurde dann erfolgreich vom freeriden abgelöst.mich interessiert das nicht die bohne.klar,man kann jetzt sagen:dann kauf dir die bike nicht!mach ich ja auch nicht mehr.dann soll mir herr lesewitz aber nicht damit kommen,sie müßten sowenig seiten mit sovielen verschiedenen themen füllen.machen sie aber nicht!da ist nämlich nur noch der gleiche rotz drin.und wenn dann schonmal ein älteres fat auftaucht,dann kann man doch zumindest mal nen vernünftigen schreibstil erwarten,der rüberbringt,was diese räder für viele leser bedeuten!ich bin ja mal auf die nächste ausgabe gespannt,die werde ich mir mal kaufen.bestimmt wird da wieder so nen shit gelabert.und wenn nicht,dann hat's ja was gebracht,daß herr lesewitz mal ins forum geschaut hat.
und jetzt mal ein zitat von staabis seite.das sagt ja wohl alles zum hype,den die bravo, äh,bike betreibt:

Diese Anekdote ist einem Bekannten von mir kürzlich im Stadtwald passiert, ist für mich ziemlich bezeichnend für die derzeitige "Szene"...

Also Christian ( mit 25 eigentlich auch noch nicht so alt, biket aber auch schon seit 1988 ) fährt auf seinem Rad, einem '91er Yeti FRO durch den hiesigen Stadtwald in Richtung einer speziellen Trial-Abfahrt als Ihm ein etwa 20jähriger auf einem vollgefedertem Bike überholt. Es entwickelt sich folgender Dialog: 

Fullie (mit Blick auf die 8 Jahre alte Manitou II Federgabel in Christian's Yeti ): "Hi, was fährst Du denn so ?"

Christian: " ??? "

Fullie: " ja bist Du mehr der Cross-Country Racer, der Marathon-Racer, der Downhiller oder der Freerider ? "

Christian: "???, ich fahr hier einfach mit meinem Rad durch den Wald ?"

Fullie: "ich bin mehr so der Freerider, find ich einfach total cool, so freeridemäßig durch den Wald zu fahrn..."

( Irgendwie frage ich mich immer, was freeriden eigentlich sein soll. Bin ich jetzt ein Freerider, weil ich zum Spaß meine 3-4 Stunden Touren durch den Wald fahre, bergauf meine Pulsuhr beachte und bergab gerne technisch schwierige Abfahrten fahre und es wo es geht auch gerne richtig stehen lasse ? Und weil ich mir mit dem biken vor allem keinen Streß mache und nicht wettkampforientiert fahre... Oder bin ich kein Freerider, weil mein eines MTB nur 63mm vorne und hinten 0mm, das andere 63mm und 95mm Federweg haben, ich nach wie vor normale enge Radbekleidung trage, weil mir die weiten Hosen nicht gefallen und ich außerdem weder ein Tattoo noch ein Piercing trage und auch keine 3 Meter Felsbrocken runterhüpfe ? Bin ich überhaupt cool ? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

jaja koko

was ist eigentlich freeride dat frag ick mich schon seit jahren...aber egal dat thema sollten wir besser nicht in diesen threat lassen dat kann sonst sehr unschön und anstrengend werden...gell?
lass die doch alle machen


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Juli 2002)

hasse räch!
bin mal kurz nen ründchen drehen,ist grad regenpause im rheinland.bis gleich


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

Koko,

Du hast ja gesehen, wie der Herr Lesewitz (ist das nicht einfach ZU KLASSE!!) auf die konkreten "Vorwürfe" von whoa oder Herrn Baron reagiert hat ... oder auch auf mein ... GARNICHT!!! Darf der auch nicht selbst, wenn er es wollte ...
Das angedrohte classic-bike in Ausgabe 9/02 mag ich mir garnicht vorstellen!!!
Ich glaube wirklich das er es drauf hat - aber er darf nicht mehr machen ...!

Der Arme ...

phaty!


----------



## bsg (4. Juli 2002)

@alle: na ja, der kommerz schlägt natürlich auch bei der bike durch ... aber die mountain-bike enthält ja auch überhaupt nichts brauchbares mehr. früher (95/96) hab ich mich immer noch auf deren "usa" abteilung gefreut wo immer die neuesten trends und so drin waren. aber heute: ein "fun-magazin" auf hochglanz ... nur kein charakter mehr. in der bike gibts immerhin noch kleinanzeigen mit "kultbikes" 

wir können ja mal zum spaß ein deutsches "retro-online-magazin" rausgeben, da kann dann jeder soviel und was er will schreiben. ich stifte gerne serverplatz und so ...

@phaty: damit du gut schläfst sagt heidi dir gute nacht ...


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Juli 2002)

danke,danke!!!da kommste grad von ner runde rein und heidi wartet schon im wasser auf dich!bin kurz planschen


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Kann keine Bilder von mir einscannen, da weigert sich das Ding und es kommt nur schwarz auf schwarz bei raus ... war ja schon ein Akt der beinahen Unmöglichkeit dieses drecks MC zu'digidalisier_bumsdingsen. *



Naja jetzt wissen ja schon mal alle wie Dein Arsch auf Cannondale in Batik aussieht! Auch schön ...

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *danke,danke!!!da kommste grad von ner runde rein und heidi wartet schon im wasser auf dich!bin kurz planschen *



Da fällt mir die extrem zotige Version der Titelmusik von "Heidi" ein - und ich daaaarfs nicht posten ... !!!!     

phaty!
Extrem angespannt!!!


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

so der baron hat grade mal kko nachgeeifert und war auch ne runde drehen

ach ja itz's hintern-jammmmmmmmmm

heidi-harrrr harrrrrrrrrrrrrr,komm baby, baby und tanz mit mir

koko planschend mit heidi-wuuuaaaaahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaa lol

tja phatty - sweet dreams...aber is noch zu früh zum schlafen gehen

@warte mal ich glaub es war bsg

dat mit dem mag sollten wa festhalten!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

Die coole Sau....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

dat is doch net der mit DEM matt chester wat wir hier so be...dingst haben oder?dat is doch nen anderet rad


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *dat is doch net der mit DEM matt chester wat wir hier so be...dingst haben oder?dat is doch nen anderet rad *



Ist nur der Typ - nicht das Rad...!

Shiggy ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Juli 2002)

nä,watt war dat schön!heidi ist jetzt schlafen 
mein jott,der typ sieht ja genauso schei§se aus,wie die räder,die er baut.sorry phaty,aber is das nich eher bret hitman hart????


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *nä,watt war dat schön!heidi ist jetzt schlafen
> mein jott,der typ sieht ja genauso schei§se aus,wie die räder,die er baut.sorry phaty,aber is das nich eher bret hitman hart???? *



Beim SingleSpeeden geht das so: Das bike ist geil der Fahrer ist schei$e!!!
Wohingegen bei Dir der Fahrer ein Sexgott ist und das bike ... naja halt ein Kokopelli ... ! Kann man die eigentlich auch in der Türkei am Strand kaufen, wie die "Rolex"-Uhren und "Chiemsee"-T-Shirts.... !!!!

AAAAH  I am back on the topic!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Juli 2002)

sehr witzig!ne,die gab's dazu,wenn man sich fünf cd's gekauft hat.oh man,jetzt mach ich schon witze über mein schatzi tschuldi,baby,ick lieb dir doch so wie du bist  
p.s.:danke für den sexgott,habe ich seit gestern abend nicht mehr gehört,tut gut


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

buaaaaaaahahahaaaaaaaaaa

*hältsichdenbauch*

mann der war echt gut mit türkein und kokopelli und so...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (4. Juli 2002)

@lebaron:halt dich da raus,da dürfen nur leute mitreden,die auch ein rad haben


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

@koko

also heidi hat mich garde angerufen und meinte nur....naja sie is halt eingeschlafen


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

hab ich kein rad?
ick mein janur dat ick noch kein bonty habe


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Juli 2002)

ja,ich weiss,die arme.hat auch keine kondition mehr.na ja,das alter,da schläft man schonmal vor erschöpfung einrost:


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

du windest dich aber auch immer irgendwie raus!!!!
mann mann

ich sehe der mädchen smiley funzt bei dir auch net

werd ick ma nem mod melden!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

Vorsicht Leute (spricht ganz leise!) die thread-polizei ist bestimmt bald wieder da und zählt die Classic-Bikes und die Weiber-Postings...!!!!
Nich das die uns noch in das Playboy-Forum abschieben wollen...!!!

phaty!
"und alles was ich hass - is Kölsch vom Fass...!"


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

dat fehlt uns noch

ne neeeeeeeeeeee dat jibbet net!

also wie war dat nu mit heidi-sie klang enttäuscht!!!!!!!??????!!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Juli 2002)

tu das.so,muß auch schon wieder los.pachtiiii 
mal schauen,je nach zustand kriegt hier von mir heute nacht noch was schönes zum aufstehen.
und haut die seiten voll!wie wär's mal mit häßlichen singlespeeds?
so wie das hier: ahh,phatty,jetz gehst zu weit!!!nix gegen kölsch!oh mann,der kerl ist ein banause


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

yeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

also der lenker hat style - der is ja echt in alle nur erdenklichen richtungen gebogen-oder steht der einfach nur schief oder hab ick nen knick inna optik????


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

Neulich in der Türkei ... ! 

ach nee eBay...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

hier jetzt ein versöhliches hübsches sycip   

bin mir zwar net sicher ob dat radel hier schon gepostet war-irgendein sycip gabs ja hier schon- aber egal


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

Du ich glaube die thread Polizei war wieder hier... wir verlieren Sternchen....
Die schweigende Mehrheit, die ständig durch Erdstrahlen gezwungen wird, bei uns verbeizuschauen - rächt sich fürchterlich ... !!!  

Lauter Spassbremsen ...! 
Der Punkrocker redet auch nicht mehr mit Dir ...  Mann wir sind die Aussätzigen!
Juuuchu ... das ist klasse! 

Think Different!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

dat wollt ick schon immer

aber mit dem sternchen dat is schon den ganzen tag lang-ich hab ja da nen berdacht- aber ...psssssssssssssst!

naja dat mit dem lesewitz ... mich an-kann man nix machen - wirste ja gelesen haben im fat-threat - denke ich
der nimmt einfach alles zu persönlich-glaub ich!


----------



## itz (4. Juli 2002)

... man kann gar nicht doppelt stimmen  
... also nicht das ich es machen wollte oder so


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

Ich habe gerade in dem Rentnerforums-Thread gelesen wie alt Du bist ... 18??? Ich bin ja so stolz auf Dich ... in dem Alter war ich lange noch nicht so bissig wie Du jetzt schon ... ach ja ... mein Erbe ist gesichter!!!

     

Du und der Domster ... die Welt soll sich warm anziehen!!

phaty!
King Dingel-Ling!


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

nee neeee dat habsch auch scho'festg'stellt


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

danke papi!!!!!!

LOL


naja dann kannste ja langsam ans abdanken denken!!!!!!!!


----------



## itz (4. Juli 2002)

Ach hab ein paar Sachen vergessen :
1. hat einer mein Telefon gesehen ?
und wichtig viel wichtiger 2. :... daydreamin' trallalalala ...
Auch auf die Gefahr hin dass ich verbannt werde  

Nen RockyMountain Pipeline (u know diese Antriebsschwingenkonstruktion ???) als SS aufgebaut das muss doch ober geil kommen, is echt mein ernst, aber hätte gerne Meinungen jeglicher Art !!!

Gruss Chris


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

ick hab mir heute ma nochma die zeit genommen diesen threat hier so durchzugucken-mann mann dat is so viel nach der hälfte hatte ich keien lust mehr

erinnert ihr euch noch an das getigerte ibis oder ollis laiti mann-sind dat nen paar höhlen ey - boaaaaaaah

dat wollte ich garde ma so loswerden-weil es immer wieder erstaunlich is wat man mit sonem bisschen lack doch ANRICHTEN kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Ach hab ein paar Sachen vergessen :
> 1. hat einer mein Telefon gesehen ?
> und wichtig viel wichtiger 2. :... daydreamin' trallalalala ...
> ...



Wollte ich mal mit einem YETI AS machen ...  

Retro und SingleSpeed rules!

Das Rocky Rockt!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

@itz also trotzdem es nen fully is müssteste damit eigentlich den berg hochfliegen-denk ich ma so
allerdings is da nimmer viel mit federungspermannze weil halt antriebsschwinge und wenn de dann nen mächtigen tritttttttttt hast dann...


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

und jetzt noch ma  actung(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) O F F  -  T O P I C

ick find dat mit dem ulrich zu lustig-habter dat mitbekommen-doping und so

aber war doch abzusehen-ick mein der typ is doch seit jahren nimmer richtig fit gewesen
dann drängeln die sponsoren wie sau und er bringt die leistung nimmer- wat bleibt da für ne lösung...na???...genau...doping...war doch abzusehen

und mich würde nich wundern wenn es 97auch schon so gewesen wäre...mann dat war dat einzige wirklich starke jahr von ihm sonst fuhr er doch nur hinterher


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> naja dann kannste ja langsam ans abdanken denken!!!!!!!! *



Auch Du mein Sohn Brutus!!!!

Kaiser Phaty!


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

jetz ma janz langsam duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

einigung: keiner dankt ab!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *jetz ma janz langsam duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> einigung: keiner dankt ab! *



Ist doch klar Grosser ... wir sind doch schon ein gefürchtetes Team hier... 
Itz, whoa, dom, koko und all die anderen ... !!!! 

Ich schaue auf VOX gerade die Barbeque-Grill-Weltmeisterschaften an ... HOBBIES HABEN DIE LEUTE??????

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

mhmmmmm lecker quark!

mit steak vom grilll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




und elvis singt haleluja


----------



## itz (4. Juli 2002)

So retro is es doch gar nich oder, da is ja meine Headshok älter  und eben, so zumindest meine Theorie, wegen dem so schlecht "im" stehen ansprechen müsste das doch optimal als ss funzen.
Is halt Theorie, bin noch nie ne Antriebsschwinge gefahren, hat ja auch eigendlich gar keine Daseinsberechtigung so ein Ding imho.
Naja, mal schauen, erstmal so was billisch bekommen .


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

in unser aller lieblingszeitung steht sowas ab und an ma drinne!


aber nee ich würd ma interssieren wat ihr zu ulrich sagt!


----------



## itz (4. Juli 2002)

Wenn ich nicht im Forum poste dann Grill ich auch  
Oder spinne wilde Theorien:
Ullrich war wären seiner Krankheitsphase langweilig und er hat gekifft, was wiederrum ständigen heisshunger zur Folge hatte und ihn mächtig weit vom Idealgewicht weg brachte.
Und weil Deutschlandsdrogenpolitik eh alle Drogen in einen Topf wirft, hat er sich gedacht, illegales mit illegalem bekämpfen wird das beste sein und kam zum Amphitamin, der Junge wird noch am Bahnhof enden  
Ausserdem scanne ich gerne Bilder ein :


----------



## itz (4. Juli 2002)

Gibt's eigendlich schon die Generation "Bike"


----------



## lebaron (4. Juli 2002)

hääääääääää wat?


erklär ma 


poste ma noch nen paar kamikae shots dat ick morgen früh wat zum kucken habe!!!

irgendwas mit nem yeti oder mit dem beni  (beneke) wäre klasse!


----------



## itz (4. Juli 2002)

Genaration Bike, soll heissen und sie kannten nicht's anderes als hype ...

Dat mit Beni wird schwer, zumindest bis morgen früh !!!
Die abgetaute Skipiste, hing hier direkt in Reichweite ...


----------



## whoa (5. Juli 2002)

...was hier läuft, aber ich werd die zig-tausend Seiten die Ihr hier diese Woche vollgeschrieben habt morgen durchforsten! 

Also Jungz der WvdVG-Cup war echt genial... 
...mein Brave hat alles tapfer mitgemacht, jedoch nicht der Fahrer. 
Den jedoch vorher von mir angepeilten letzten Platz konnte ich nich ergattern, da ihn mir Jockel der "Schweinehund" vor der Nase weggeschnappt hat. 
Achso ich denke es wird euch freuen zu hören, daß die ersten drei Plätze fest in der Hand der Singlespeeder waren! 
Hier jetzt nochmal von mir Props an Ritzelflitzer... DU TIER!!! 

@ phatlizard
Es wurden Fotos ohne Ende geschossen, da wirst Du Deinen Spaß dran haben. 

@ lebaron
Wo warst Du? Da treffen sich 14 Leute hier aus'm Forum fast bei Dir vor der Haustür und Du fehlst?! Du hast was verpaßt... 

So nun muß ich mir aber erstma 'ne Mütze Schlaf genehmigen...
...morgen mehr.


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Juli 2002)

sorry leute,konnte heute nacht nichts mehr schreiben 
@phaty:das häßliche kokopelli auf e-bay habe ich auch gesehen.keine ahnung,was der kerl damit gemacht hat,fakt ist,dass es das mit schwarzen streifen am oberrohr nicht gab!
@lebaron:bitte schön!


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2002)

@koko

mann zur hall of fame hättsch auch gehen können und dat foto holen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2002)

@whoa

sorry aber es siegten dann doch faulheit und regenangst


----------



## itz (5. Juli 2002)

Hall of fane, wo is die den zu finden ???

Und zu dem pic: Das lob ich mir DH racen mit Trinkflasche, Hörnderl's, MX-Brille und 60er Pizza  ja so muss dat sein ...


----------



## itz (5. Juli 2002)

Ähm, hall of fane, meint hall of fame, aber egal ...
apropos regenangst, bin doch gestern abend glatt noch ne Runde durch die Abendsonne geradelt  und *juhu* jetzt scheint schon wieder die Sonne, da stimmt doch irgendwas nich ...


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2002)

@itz

mann mann-du hast ja wohl von nischt ne ahnung!  


www.mtnbikehalloffame.com


----------



## itz (5. Juli 2002)

... oh, wie peinlich und wie konnte ich nur so unwissend sein.  

Da muss ich mir mal richtig viel Zeit für nehmen ... die ich gerade gar nich hab   ... aber der erste Eindruck :
Ganz krass die Site, und das Design und erst der Inhalt , mmmhhh ... *schwärm* 

Jetzt muss ich aber wirklich .... wech !!


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2002)

phaty ist zu Hause ...

jeeeeeeeeeeetzt geht's looooooooos ...


----------



## itz (5. Juli 2002)

ja wann denn, scheinst ja mittlerweile schon ein paar Std. zu Hause zu sein und wat is keine Bilder, da is die queen aber not very amused ...
Gruss Chris, gerade mental und körperlich 3/4 tot


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2002)

> von itz [/i]
> * ja wann denn, scheinst ja mittlerweile schon ein paar Std. zu Hause zu sein und wat is keine Bilder, da is die queen aber not very amused ...
> Gruss Chris, gerade mental und körperlich 3/4 tot *



Shakira ist heute in Saarbrücken ... ab 2015 in der ARD ... ich überlege ob ich hinfahre ... könnte backstage gehen ...  

DAS wäre ja dann wohl DAS Foto ... der Dicke mit der Kleinen im Arm ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## itz (5. Juli 2002)

Tu es für's Forum und den Thread, wobei ein neuer Thread vielleicht gar nich mal so schlecht wäre, lesen hier eigentlich noch mehr als 5-6 Leutz ???  

<anfeuer>phaty,phaty,phaty, ....</anfeuer>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2002)

@itz

boaaaahhhhhhh´jetzt fängst du auch noch an rumzumosern-der threat bleibt!basta! und der wird so lange am leben erhalten wie es nur irgendwie geht!


so und jetzt ma wieder was für die allgemeinheit!

ich habe irgendwie dat gefühl dat sich potsdam langsam zu ner classic bzw edel-hochburg mausert

ich habe ja jetzt schon mehrmals von geilen hütten die hier in der gegend auftauchten berichtet
aber heute habe ich gott gesehen!
in form eines fat ti-boaaaaaaaaaaaaah habsch mir gedacht als ich so eisleckend durch die stadt gurkte, naja war zwar net so wirklich schön aufgebaut-aber funktionell so mit sid und komplett neue xtr und crossmax und so weiter-aber allemal nen traum   

naja dat wolltsch nur ma loswerden

war bei euch heute auch so geiles wetter?ach ja herr itz dat wetter kann natürlich auch ein grund für die wenigen besucher sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## --MAXI-- (5. Juli 2002)

Ist zwar nicht meins, aber die Farbe muß man gesehen haben.


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2002)

@maxi
sorry aber blätter mal nen paar seiten zurück-dat haben wa schon beredet-trotzdem isset  porno


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2002)

... die thread-Polizei ... !!!!

Ich glaube das ist immer noch der thread mit den meisten Tages-Hits - und wenn nicht isses auch nicht schlimm ...! Wenn der Herr Baron und ich nur noch alleine hier rumtoben ... oder ER nur noch allein ... oder sonstwer ... dann hat der thread immer noch eine Existenzberechtigung ... !!!

Free Speach in a free world!!!

"So lange ich noch biken kann werde ich durch die Wälder ziehen, so lange es noch Ur-Pils gibt werden alle feuchten Träume wahr ... ich bin noch keine 60 und ich bin noch nicht nah dran und wenn Morgen alle C'dales fahren ist mir das sowieso Schei$egal ... !"

uiiii bin ich jetzt ein PunkRocker...???

P.S.: bevor die Frage kommt was Ur-Pils ist: 

Der Hoflieferant des Saarländischen Königshauses!


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2002)

@phat


thumbs up....


----------



## nils (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Tu es für's Forum und den Thread, wobei ein neuer Thread vielleicht gar nich mal so schlecht wäre, lesen hier eigentlich noch mehr als 5-6 Leutz ???
> 
> <anfeuer>phaty,phaty,phaty, ....</anfeuer> *



Ohgott 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ihr dürft diesen Thread nicht sterben lassen! Ich bin Leser Nr. 7 , also immer schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacB (5. Juli 2002)

ja - ich gestehe... ich bin passiver Teilnehmer

ja - ich will... das dieser Thread weiterlebt

ja - ich lese hier gerne...

also: WEITERMACHEN!
CU
Mac


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Ohgott
> ...



SEHT IHR!!!!! Wir haben Fans...

hab gerade herausgefunden, wo Shakira heute Nacht absteigt!!! 
Ach ja ... will Jemand die Zimmer-Nummern ... konnte es nur auf eine Etage eingkreisen ... !!!


----------



## DocSnyder (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von MacB _
> *ja - ich gestehe... ich bin passiver Teilnehmer
> 
> ja - ich will... das dieser Thread weiterlebt
> ...



Unterschreib ich voll und ganz (obwohl ich schon 2 oder 3mal gepostet hab)


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von MacB _
> *ja - ich gestehe... ich bin passiver Teilnehmer
> 
> ja - ich will... das dieser Thread weiterlebt
> ...



Da fällt mir noch was ein ... so ca. in dem Jahr als Dein Bike gebaut wurde, haben die ja erst mit MTBs angefangen bei Principia - Dänen und MTBs... naja ...!
Damals hatten wir ein Rad für die Jungs in Braunschweig (ACS) aufgebaut und das sollte dann auch mal PRINICIPIA "Kamikaze" (so wie mein Laden eben) heissen! Ich weiss nicht mehr, warum das nicht zu Stande kam - oder wie wir damals auseinandergegangen sind ... ich fand MacB einfach immer einen total schwulen Namen für ein MTB ... NICHT FÜR EIN FORUMSMITGLIED!!!! 

Ich dachte das war mal wieder eine kleine "Classic-Insider-Story" ... die mach ich jetzt nur noch, damit uns die Forums-Polizei nicht einen Platzverweis ausspricht ... und nein ITZ das bist nicht Du    ... das sind die Freerider-Pullermänner, die immer hierher kommen, und uns die Sterne wegvoten!!!

Hey ihr Passivleser... habt ihr denn schon gevotet??? Sollte dieser thread nicht 5 Sterne-De-Luxe sein ...????

phaty!
"Hotel Maritim in .......... Zimmer-Nr.......... Etage ........ !!!


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2002)

@phat

mann mann ich habs doch immer gewusst wir haben fans!!!!!!!!!!


@brice, nutella und alle anderen zweifler-kurz hochscrollen und lesen!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2002)

Die Ausstattung Deines bikes lässt mich erschaudern ... wenn Du das hier postest - auch wenn es nicht Classic ist - dann könnten wir ca. 8 Tage darüber abfeiern ... okay Du würdest uns dann hassen und mir Sackratten in die Hose wünschen - aber Du bekämst richtig viel Aufmerksamkeit!!!!!

RockShox, Magura, Rohloff ... !!! Mann, Mann ... was für MÖGLICHKEITEN!!!!!


phaty!!!

"Ich bin ein Grosser - ich bin ein Spinner
Ich häng als Poster - in Deinem Zimmer ... !"


----------



## DocSnyder (5. Juli 2002)

Phatty, auf dem Bike fühlste Dich wie auf Shakira


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2002)

@nils

los steck rein hier dat bild!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wir werden uns versuchen zusammen zu reissen und du wirst berühmt also...ab geht er


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2002)

also wat man bei pink bike net allet findet die haben da wohl die woche der hässlichen bikes - habe da ja gestern auch nen extrem geiles gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (5. Juli 2002)

Und warum heisst der Rahmen nicht Phat-Y


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Phatty, auf dem Bike fühlste Dich wie auf Shakira *



Denn auf Shakiras Rücke ist gleich über der Gürtellinie eine Tättowierung angebracht die sagt:

*Muss von Hinten bestiegen werden ...*

genau wie bei dem Liegerad!!! Mann was für ein Zufall ...

... natürlich steht das auf Shakira in Spanisch!!!

El Phato!


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2002)

so wirds sein phatty und net anders!


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Und warum heisst der Rahmen nicht Phat-Y
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verklage die Pisser auf den letzten CENT!!!! Meinen Namen für ein Fully zu missbrauchen ist ja wohl ober-porno!!!!


----------



## DocSnyder (5. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2002)

@DocSnyder ...

   

Der thread lebt!!! Jetzt such mal noch ein paar andere web-sites durch ... !!!

phaty!
extrem-stolz-auf-euch ...


----------



## DocSnyder (5. Juli 2002)

So siehts aus, wenn man das Bike der kleinen Schwester klaut:


----------



## itz (5. Juli 2002)

Haha, 
seht ihr (@phaty,lebaron) die Finte mit "keiner liest mehr "hat doch voll eingeschlagen, schwupps und alle posten.

Hätte es nicht geklappt, hätte ich allerdings behauptet, dass das letzte Posting nur in anbetracht der zu erwartenden Sensation "Shakira in den Fängen der Eidechse" einen neuen Thread braucht, die Gefahr dass es hier verschütt gegangen wäre war einfach zu gross.  

Gruss Chris, schon fast wieder hergestellt ...

P.S: Als ob ich nicht mein letztes verschwitztes Hemd für den Thread geben würde, tststs echt ne was ihr denkt


----------



## DocSnyder (5. Juli 2002)

Wozu brauch isch Satteldecke Alder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Haha,
> seht ihr (@phaty,lebaron) die Finte mit "keiner liest mehr "hat doch voll eingeschlagen, schwupps und alle posten.
> 
> ...



Phaty fährt jetzt ins Hotel ... schön weitermachen ... !!! 
Wenn ich sie auch nur SEHE, dann  wird es heute Nacht noch AMOK-POSTING geben!!!!!!

phaty!!!
Argentinische Präsidentensöhne leben gefährlich!


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2002)

@doc snyder

komm tu mir den gefallen und wechsel die bildquelle-die kenn ich alle schon-hab da nämlich gestern selber gestöbert-aber naja evtl findeste ja noch nen richtigen reisser-wir wollen komplette bikes-die augenschmerzen verursachen!


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2002)

@phat 

viel spaß und grüss schön!


----------



## DocSnyder (5. Juli 2002)

@lebaron: und ich dachte ich hätt hier kredit ohne Ende wegen der Entdeckung des Cyberpunk-Gefährt 

Ist das hier besser?


----------



## itz (5. Juli 2002)

*michdamalanschliess*
  
... oh der scaner is ferdich ... just wait a moment pleaz


----------



## itz (5. Juli 2002)

Dreiräder sind eh besser, würde mir auch gut tun, ständig dieses elendige umkippen .... 


. bin jetzt aba auch wech und freu mich schon auf's wieder kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (5. Juli 2002)

Kanonental und Singlespeed? Gott sei Dank ist Phaty wech...´


----------



## itz (5. Juli 2002)

ja dass ist aber auch immer ein Kreuz mit den C'dales ... hoffe du postest nich meins


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2002)

@doc

nett von dir dat is auf jeden fall besser dat kleine aber dat rote hatten wa schon!sorry

@itz lass  mich raten aus dem bike history buch gescannt?


----------



## DocSnyder (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@doc
> 
> nett von dir dat is auf jeden fall besser dat kleine aber dat rote hatten wa schon!sorry
> *


*

Äääächt?! Och menno.
Obwohl ich mir vor ein paar Tage alle Seiten im Gourmettempo reingezogen habe.*


----------



## itz (5. Juli 2002)

ne, war irgend ne deutsche Zeitschrift, frag nich welche, hab keine Ahnung, hing hier halt so an einer Pinwand, gleich neben dem Kamikaze pic


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2002)

@doc

gourmettempo-  LOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLL 

@itz falls du dat buch hast mach davon nen paar scans ich habs hier stehen aber keinen scanner da sind nen paar geile teile drinne!


----------



## BreezerUwe (5. Juli 2002)

"Emantizipation" wäre in den letzten 13 Jahren nicht vorangeschritten


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2002)

buaaaaaaaaahhahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

dat nenn ick ma ne geile werbung!


----------



## BreezerUwe (5. Juli 2002)

Träumen ;-)


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2002)

ach ja ... dieser wilde californier...wat der immer schönet gebrutzelt hat...schwärm...sonen phoenix...ach ja...wie schön...!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (5. Juli 2002)

i was speeding,now i'm bleeding


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Juli 2002)

ach so,das bild:


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Juli 2002)

hallo uwe!
das käppsche kommt!


----------



## BreezerUwe (5. Juli 2002)

"Gemeines".


----------



## DocSnyder (5. Juli 2002)

Kein MTB, dafür sind die ungekröpften Kurbeln retro.
Man beachte das ausgefräste Tretlager mit einpresstem Dreck:




Ausserdem schrammelt die Kette doch auf dem grossen Blatt am Kurbelarm entlang.
Auf solche Konstruktionen können nur Schlammerikaner kommen...


----------



## DocSnyder (5. Juli 2002)

Hab noch einige Sachen in der Pipeline (u.a. ein entstelltes Koga von anno '92), aber ich halt das Pulver erstma trocken...


----------



## itz (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@doc
> 
> gourmettempo-  LOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLL
> ...



Da kann ich leider nicht mit dienen


----------



## nils (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Die Ausstattung Deines bikes lässt mich erschaudern ... wenn Du das hier postest - auch wenn es nicht Classic ist - dann könnten wir ca. 8 Tage darüber abfeiern ... okay Du würdest uns dann hassen und mir Sackratten in die Hose wünschen - aber Du bekämst richtig viel Aufmerksamkeit!!!!!
> 
> RockShox, Magura, Rohloff ... !!! Mann, Mann ... was für MÖGLICHKEITEN!!!!!
> *



Dann lass Dir mal was einfallen Hab grad festgestellt, daß ich gar keine gescheiten Komplettaufnahmen von meinem Teil hab 
...ich mein natürlich das Rad in der Mitte, das mit der Rohloff zugegebenermaßen etwas "überausgestattet" ist, aber es wird auch irgendwann ein Rahmen danach geben...


----------



## nils (5. Juli 2002)

Und hier mein zweitallerliebstes Stück mit selbstgeschnitztem Spanner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und nem Kettenstrebenschutz aus Leder, selbstgenäht, ohne Nieten (von der, die normalerweise draufsitzt mal abgesehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

1. Shakira kriegt man nie zu sehen!
2. Ihre Pressesprecherin schon!!
3. Südamerikanische Frauen sind klein
4. So verpennt ist Saarbrücken Nachts garnicht
5. Die besten Weiber auf Grossveranstaltungen findet man im Cateringbreich
6. Ich sollte nicht posten, wenn ich breit bin
7. Wer FlCken will muss freundlich sein!!!
8. Ich bin nicht freundlich!!!
9. Hape Kerkeling ist dicker als ich!!!
10. Zu dem werde ich NIE freundlich sein ...

phaty!
4:19 Uhr

P.S.: @Nils: wart nur bis ich wach werde ...
P.P.S.: Da steht ja "Made in Ge" auf Deinem Rahmen ... Gelsenkirchen?
P.P.P.S.: Ausserdem fehlt an Deinem Sattelrohr 15 cm Material? Mottenfrass?? Tragisch!


----------



## itz (6. Juli 2002)

Jetzt hab ich die ganze Nacht von Shakira geträumt und jetzt is nix geworden  
Aber du scheinst ja echt alles gegeben zu haben ...
Da Moppira pix euch aber eh nur unnötig wuschig machen würde, anbei ein pic von mir samt einer in den Ar .. gegangenen ähh an dem Fuss hängen gebliebener Kurbel   






P.S: Is doch gar nich so der grosse Unterschied zum Avatar


----------



## DocSnyder (6. Juli 2002)

@itz:  Was waren dass für ne Kurbel und wie ging sie flöten?


----------



## itz (6. Juli 2002)

Hi doc,
naja Kurbel is eigendlich falsch ausgedrückt war nur das Innenlager bzw. die Welle is am Konus geknäckt, ehrlich gesagt weiss ich gar nicht so genau was das für ein Fabrikat is, der Händler fasselte irgendwas von "tschechisches Präzisionslager und kriegst du nie kaputt"  , war mir aber in dem Monent relativ egal was ich da ein pflanze, brauchte schnell Ersatz  ( das vorhergehende Ultimax is wie sollte es anders sein am Konus gebrochen  )....

Ich bin aber auch ne fette Sau, siehe Foto oben  

Die Kurbel is ne olle Coda , die hat schon zwei Rahmen und ein paar Innenlager überlebt, und hat mehr Flugmeter als Höhenmeter auf'm Buckel  

Gruss Chris


----------



## Deleted 1655 (6. Juli 2002)

Das Kokopeli beu Ebay gibt es Übrigens auch ohne schwarzen Aufkleber am Ober.- und Unterrohr.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1841086923



 rost:


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

häh???mann,das kokopelli gab's eigentlich nur in komplett gelb oder türkis.wahrscheinlich hat der typ da den namen seiner ex-freundin eingraviert und deshalb jetzt nen schwarzen aufkleber drüber.fakt ist,dass das rad da echt häßlich aufgebaut ist.wassn dat für ne gabel?bin ich farbenblind,oder ist die so grün?und überhaupt,da stimmt ja gar nichts!ich werde mich weigern,dieses pic zu posten,um mir meinen guten namen nicht zu ruinieren.jeder andere darf's gerne tun,damit wir was zu lästern haben!
@phaty:weisst du,was geiler kommt,als besoffen zu posten?mit nem kater!aua 
@itz:ersma eine rauchen,wa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

ha,geil,klassisches eigentor!
@stediju:das ist ja DEINS!!!!!! na,dann klär uns mal auf!einfach mal schleichwerbung machen hier im thread is nich! mußt dir schon was anhören können


----------



## itz (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ersma eine rauchen,wa *



joar klar, wenn ich schon nich mehr weiter rad'ln kann ...


----------



## Deleted 1655 (6. Juli 2002)

@kokopeli: Na ja wenn das Rad nicht weggeht behalte ich es in jedem Fall. Vorher hatte ich das Toad ( war auch bei Ebay und der Käufer hat es schon mal versucht hier weiter zu verkaufen ).

Das Kokopeli habe ich vor kurzem gekauft na ja die gabel is ja Geschmackssache ( ist ne Manitou ) von der Farbe her aber man kann ja alles umlacken oder rausschmißen aber bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen    und das wo ich kein Mountainbike mehr haben wollte aber bei einem YETI sage ich nicht.


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

mein vorschlag:alle teile ab,zumindest die bunten!!!weil,im moment ist das eine komplette sechs!bremshebel rot,silberne vau-bremsen,rote pedale,grüne gabel???war der typ blind??na ja,und alles so auf pseudo-hardcore getrimmt.mann,das teil tut mir echt in den augen weh.
was ist eigentlich mit der sattelklemme los?also ich habe da eine schraube.wie kommt denn der schnellspanner da rein.
nee,also nichts für ungut,wenn du's behältst,bau es dir schön auf,teile kriegst du ja von uns genug.
gruß kokodersichumdrehtundsiehtwieschöneinkokopelliseinkann


----------



## Deleted 1655 (6. Juli 2002)

Ohne Kleber.

Mal noch bis Dienstag Warten wenn es dann noch da ist wird es in kurzer Zeit schön schlicht sein.


----------



## Radebeuler (6. Juli 2002)

Kokopelli:

der arm gehört zu mir , is mir bei der letzten abfahrt am ersten tag einer alpenüberquerung passiert! 
tolle show- urlaub war im ar... 

zum glück is meinem bock nicht passiert

und so sah der weg zum arzt aus, bevor ich 15 Stiche bekommen habe:


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

An alle Kokopelli-Verkäufer ...

kaum wälze ich mich mal für ein paar Stunden in meinen feuchten Träumen, werden hier Fahrradähnlichen Objekte vertickt! Ihr seid ja wirklich GNADENLOS!!!

Ich werd mich jetzt erstmal zum Mensch zurückverwandeln und bald nochmal vorbeischauen!

ITZ hat sich jetzt ja geoutet - irgendwie sieht er ja doch aus, wie die Zeichung unter seinem Namen! - aber wie sieht denn Koko aus??? Bilder her! Oder ich poste irgendwelche Lutscher und behaupte es wäre Deine Fresse ... !

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

o.k,o.k!!!ich werde sehen,was sich machen lässt.
bis dahin ein kleiner vorgeschmack


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *o.k,o.k!!!ich werde sehen,was sich machen lässt.
> bis dahin ein kleiner vorgeschmack *



Junge, Du musst zum Arzt... !!!


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

wer von uns beiden muß hier zum arzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *wer von uns beiden muß hier zum arzt?  *



Also ich finde, ich sehe extrem Klasse aus!!! Das ist jetzt übrigens der Entwurf für eine neue Sonderbriefmarke in Venezuela ... !!!
Oder war es Bolivien ... also irgendwo, wo  man mich mit Frauen bezahlt hat!

El Phato!


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

oh mann,das ist son typischer samstagnachmittag!mittags mit schädel ausm bett,fernsehen,im netz rumhängen und draußen regnets.
was das mit radeln zu tun hat?nichts!aber da lebaron nicht hier ist,muß ich halt stuss verzapfen


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

Im Saarland scheint die Sonne ... und ausserdem musst Du natürlich als Sparringspartner herhalten ... aber immerhin hast Du Dir ja meinen ganze Respekt in dieser Funktion verdient!

Ich plane gerade meine nächste grosse Fahrrad-Reise (oder auch BIKE-TRIP!) für nächsten Sommer ...! Ach ich könnt gerade mal losfahren ... !

Ich wusst ja garnicht, dass die Beverly Hills 90210 noch senden!!!

WOW!!

phaty!

P.S.: Koko wir sind ja schon wieder Off-Topic - die Thread-Polizei wird gleich einschreiten und dann gehen wieder die ganzen Rechtfertigungsversuche los:

"Also ich war mit ein paar Freunden in der Disco und dann hat man mir zwei Tabletten gegeben mit denen sollte es mir gutgehen und dann hab ich die genommen und plötzlich hat jede Schnalle wie Shakira ausgesehen und überhaupt im thread habe ich ständig das Kokopelli mit einem RICHTIGEN Fahrrad verwechselt, wollte plötzlich Magura Bremsen und RockShox Gabeln ... ach fragen sie mich nicht nach X-Tä-See ... ich kenn das Zeug garnicht ...!!!"


----------



## nils (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *"Also ich war mit ein paar Freunden in der Disco und dann hat man mir zwei Tabletten gegeben mit denen sollte es mir gutgehen und dann hab ich die genommen und plötzlich hat jede Schnalle wie Shakira ausgesehen und überhaupt im thread habe ich ständig das Kokopelli mit einem RICHTIGEN Fahrrad verwechselt, wollte plötzlich Magura Bremsen und RockShox Gabeln ... ach fragen sie mich nicht nach X-Tä-See ... ich kenn das Zeug garnicht ...!!!" *



  gell, das Zeug ist geil! Magura und Rockshox ist das beste auf der Welt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*beitragabschickundganzschnellindeckungrenn*


Yours, MissGeburt


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> gell, das Zeug ist geil! Magura und Rockshox ist das beste auf der Welt
> ...



Nee Nils, die Wirkung der Drogen ist schon länger verflogen ... aber Shakiras Arsch erscheint mir immer noch im Schlaf ... !!!
Ich glaub das sind halluzinogene Langzeitwirkungen ... ! Da kannse garnix machen!!! null... nada... nient... nothing... rien... nüscht!
So langsam finde ich sogar Rohloff Schaltungen wieder schlecht ... naja eigentlich finde ich ja alle Schaltungen schlecht... ach ich bin aber auch immer so negativ ...

Muss mal meinen Therapeuten anrufen ...

"Dom, Dooooooom ... hallo ...!"

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

ja ja,ich weiss,ich habe eine riesendummheit gemacht.ein freund sagte mir,das seien anti-depressiva und da habe ich zwei stück genommen,weil ich im moment in einer krise stecke...blablabla!
wer soll denn den schei§s glauben?
@phaty:dat dingen da oben wo kokopelli drauf steht,ist zum abschuss freigegeben!stediju kann ja nix dafür,wie's aussieht.ein schöner rahmen nützt nunmal nix,wenn der rest für'n a... ist!


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

Also jetzt ohne Spass: eine Freundin von mir (ich kenne Leute!!) war gestern Abend in L.A. bei einer Playboy-Party von Hugh Heffner ... sie hat mir gerade ein paar Bilder zukommen lassen ... die wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten !!!


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

Ach und Geld macht nicht sexy??? DOCH!!! 

NEID!!!!!


----------



## itz (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> gell, das Zeug ist geil! Magura und Rockshox ist das beste auf der Welt
> ...



Jeap, trifft doch auf Magura voll zu, zumindest auf Fälschenbräms'n, Hauptsache es funzt ...

Und die Sonne scheint nun mal nur da wo die richtig coolen Menschen sind (sonst würden sie ja erfrieren), ach wir haben hier übrigens auch den schönsten Sonnen schein    

Gruss Chris, der jetzt Nils in seiner Deckung besucht *besserisdasvielleicht*

Ach wann fängt den die Tour de Pharmacie an, war dat nich 'eute Leute ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

Heute Zeitfahren in Luxemburg-City... 

Ich kenn da ein schönes Strassencafe, da könnten die dann ja mal Zwischenstopp machen ...!!!

ITZ Du Pimmelmann ... DU BREMST???? Jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht!
Ich dachte Du wärst ein 100%-C'dale-Höllenbiker! So ohne Innenlager und Bremse und so ... 

Gegen Magura bin ich eigentlich nur, weil das ähnlich wie C'dale so Pullermann-Mässige Gegenreaktionen hervorruft... aber nicht bei Euch mehr so bei XCRacern und Freireitern ... Vielleicht sollte ich mich da mal bald einschalten in den Foren und die Sahnetorte von Innen aushölen ... !!!

Ich finde die Flexi-Schläuche an Maguras echt sexy... !!! 
Vielleicht werde ich ja mal die Nerven aufbringen und Maguras mit Rennradhebeln auf mein nächstes Bike (Matt Chester??) draufhauen ... da platzt das Classic-Forum aus der Hose...

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

Ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden!!!






Die Kombination von erbrochenem Grün und blutigem Rot im stimmigen Zusammenspiel mit dem eitrig gelben Rahmen erfreut doch immer wieder aufs Neue!


----------



## itz (6. Juli 2002)

Ja logisch hab ich Bremsen,wie soll ich denn sonst anhalten wenn gerade kein Baum da is oder der Gegenwind nich stark genug is   

Meine Glaskugel sagt übrigens: 2008bringt Schlimano mit Magura in Kooperation eine XTR mit Schaltbaren Hydrohebel und Wurstblinker auf den Markt...

Oh man ich sollte mal wieder was rauchen....

Phaty hast du irgendwelche bestimmten Foren im Auge *auaarmesAuge* ...

Chris


----------



## itz (6. Juli 2002)

Fragen über Fragen:
Und wann is Zeifahren ... im Zwergstaat, alldieweil ich da heute überhaupt gar keinen Bock drauf hab (ohne ´Droggi Ulle'  ), nich dass ich aus versehen den Glotzomat ankurbel ..., käme echt fatal ...

Gibet auch ein Foto eines von unten aufgenommen "bunt Kokopelies", wenn ja das möchte ich auch nicht sehen ...

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Phaty hast du irgendwelche bestimmten Foren im Auge *auaarmesAuge* ...
> 
> Chris *



Irgendeins wo der IQ im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem Federweg der Gabel steht...! Als ich cm natürlich nicht Millimeter...!
Aber könnte ich dann jemals wieder zum Bike-Festival nach Italien fahren???
Ich glaube nein ...! 

phaty
the danger seeker...!!!

AMOK im Tiefflug über Deutschland ... ! (HRK)


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Fragen über Fragen:
> Und wann is Zeifahren ... im Zwergstaat, alldieweil ich da heute überhaupt gar keinen Bock drauf hab (ohne ´Droggi Ulle'  ), nich dass ich aus versehen den Glotzomat ankurbel ..., käme echt fatal ...
> *



Müsste schon vorbei sein ... ich bin ja mit französischem Fernsehen gesegnet ... dann muss ich mir nicht Rudi Altig (Die fahrende Apotheke) reinziehen ...
Mannheimer Dialekt sollte auf öffentlichen Bühnen NICHT stattfinden!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

Haltet eure minderjährigen töchter fest!
jetzt kommen die scharfen sachen!
da bin ich mit der gesamtsituation zufrieden


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Haltet eure minderjährigen töchter fest!
> jetzt kommen die scharfen sachen!
> da bin ich mit der gesamtsituation zufrieden *



Schönes Trikot!!!
Das bike ist auch hübsch ... für den Bike-Halter gibt es ja Photo-Shop!

phaty!
Traut sich was!


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

ja nee,is klar.das foto wurde übrigens an einem punkt gemacht,den du nie erreichen wirst


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

Der Hinterbau - ich hatte ja ganz den Hinterbau vergessen ... das ist doch kein YETI ... jetzt weiss ich ja auch wieder, warum ich Dich immer verarscht habe... 
Wie konnte das nur passieren!!! Mach doch wenigstens einen Gartenschlauch am Ausfallende drum, dann sieht es fast so aus...

It is the end of the world as we know it!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ja nee,is klar.das foto wurde übrigens an einem punkt gemacht,den du nie erreichen wirst *



Ist schon klar, am Mount Easton, wo gefälschte YETIs geopfert werden, um die Götter milde zu stimmen!!!


----------



## itz (6. Juli 2002)

@koko
Magst noch einen blauen h2o an dein Rädle friemeln? 
Finde der würde gut zum rosarnen passen, schick mir 200 in Briefmarken und er is dir .... , der is übrigens so teuer weil er mal am C'dale hing  

Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

nee,lass mal,hab ich schon.die beiden auf dem bild waren noch von nem anderen rad,hab den purple angeschraubt,weil man auf dem tremalzo(gell phaty)besser mit viel flüssigkeit unterwegs ist.der ausgehanzug ist natürlich blau


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

yeaaaaaaah der baron meldet sich zurück vom winterschalf mann is mir schlecht

@koko

hey wat heist hier weil der baron net da is muss ick stuss verzapfen - du lebst wohl net gern???hääää?    

@itz

mann du siehst ja in echt genauso aus wie auf'm avatar dat is ja der hammeeeeeeeeer-sollteste evtl ma weniger rauchen


@denderdiepopos gepostet hat

danke genau dat wat man zum aufstehen brauch!



ach ja hab ich schon erwähnt dat ick wieder da bin (gruß an koko)


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

boaaaaaaaah ick hab mir grade nochma dat kokopelkli angesehen und mann jetzt gehts mir wieder dreckig-so'n mist

ick kann an den teilen echt nix finden

..diese gabel.... diese dx vaubarakes...bäääääääääääääääääuuuuuuuuuuuuuuahhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


...spül...


ach ja und geld macht sexy...ich würd ja gern nen bild posten ...von mir .....aber....naja


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

ach und ick hab vergessen dat der ulrich jann doch äckstäsieee oder so nimmt!!!!

LOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ach ja hab ich schon erwähnt dat ick wieder da bin (gruß an koko) *



Guten Tag der Herr Thronfolger...!!!

Schon warmgelaufen...???

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

und weil ick grade warmlauf (guß an phhaaaaaaaaaatmaaaaaaaaaaan)

wollt ick noch sagen 

@koko

habsch schon erwähnt dat dat kein yeti is???
du weist ja der hinterbau und dann noch alu und so -nee nee also wirklich reiß ab die aufkleber und steh endlich zu deinem kinesis!!!!!

ach ja und wie gesagt kokopellis sind KEINE yetis


ähmmmm und ganz nebenbei dat radel sieht ja nach wat aus (nach nem kinesis eben) aber der typ......tztztz


    



ach ja und dat wetter in potsdam is dat komplette gegenteil von gestern es ist zum brechen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
also kurz und knapp es beschreibt meinen zustand


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

Ach Du meine Fresse...!!!


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

@phat is dat jetzt nur von dem threat hier?


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat is dat jetzt nur von dem threat hier? *



Ja!


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

is ja schweinisch krass-hättsch ja net gedacht dat da sone kluft ist zwischen eins/zwei und dem rest

phatty ich glaub wir haben zu viel freizeit


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *is ja schweinisch krass-hättsch ja net gedacht dat da sone kluft ist zwischen eins/zwei und dem rest
> 
> phatty ich glaub wir haben zu viel freizeit *



... und keinen Sex!!!


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

dat tut mir leid für dich!


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *dat tut mir leid für dich! *



Das war witzig... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

tja ja

...gibts noch mehr photos von der bunnyparty?


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *tja ja
> 
> ...gibts noch mehr photos von der bunnyparty? *



Links ist meine "Bekannte" ...


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

na ihr quarktaschen!
nummer drei will auch noch was sagen 
gebt doch zu,dass mein radl schön ist.und was drauf steht,ist auch drin,basta.
*streichel**hablieb*


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Links ist meine "Bekannte" ...  *


mensch!zufall!rechts ist ja meine!!!!


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

stimmt koko wat drauf steht is auch drin-kinesis halt-muss eben nur mal den aufkleber abmachen darunter is der kinesis


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

und überhaupt woher kennst du meine freundin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und überhaupt woher kennst du meine freundin? *



macht mal schön weiter Jungs... der Papa hat jetzt ein Date... !

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

so,herr baron:mal nich die klappe so weit aufreißen 
foto von rad und besitzer hier rein,aber ganz schnell!!!!!


----------



## whoa (6. Juli 2002)

@ Kokopelli & lebaron
Also euer Frauengeschmack... tz tz tz... 

@ phatlizard
1. Bitte keine Pics mit Magersüchtigen mehr posten! 
2. Ne Forumsfunktion die ich nich entdecken konnte? Wo, wo, wo... bitte sag mir wo, laß mich nich dumm sterben! 


So und nun noch 'n kleiner eBay-Schwank! 
-----------------------------------------------------------
Dass es Rahmen gibt welche nich so beliebt sind war mir ja schon immer klar! 
Doch nun habe ich dafür auch hieb- und stichfeste Beweise! 
Syncros Forke solo
Syncros Forke + Trek Frame
Preisunterschied 10.- EUR 

Man stelle sich jetzt vor an der Syncros Forke hätte jetzt statt 'nem Trek 'n C'dale drangehangen, der arme Mann hätte wahrscheinlich noch zuzahlen müssen!


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> @ phatlizard
> 1. Bitte keine Pics mit Magersüchtigen mehr posten!
> ...



1. "Meine" is nicht magersüchtig
2. Einfach auf der Forumseite die ANZAHL der Antworten anclicken! 
3. C'dale mit Syncros Fork ist verboten auf eBay: Sondermüll nur in den gelben Sack!!!

phaty ! .... aus der Dusche ...


----------



## itz (6. Juli 2002)

Nich schwafeln was für Möööördeeer-Poster ihr seid (@ die Damen auf Platz 1,2,3 ) sondern Fodos braucht der Thread.

Und weil ich eh abgeschlagen auf Platz 5 vegetiere, kann ich jetzt ja beruhigt weg gehen  

Gruss Chris


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Und weil ich eh abgeschlagen auf Platz 5 vegetiere, kann ich jetzt ja beruhigt weg gehen*



In den Wald Coda-Kurbeln suchen???

ach so ...


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

@itz nischt is hier mit weck und so da heist es kämpfen um jede position!


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

und damit wir alle was davon haben und ich auf 200 postings komme:


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

@koko

wobei ich ja ersatunt bin dat du diesmal gar net auf die angriffe gegn den radel anspringst-soll dat heissen wir müssen uns ein neuet lieblongsopfer suchen?


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

man beachte den 'BIKE'-aufkleber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *na ihr quarktaschen!
> nummer drei will auch noch was sagen
> gebt doch zu,dass mein radl schön ist.und was drauf steht,ist auch drin,basta.
> *streichel**hablieb* *


sollte eigentlich reichen!


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *und damit wir alle was davon haben und ich auf 200 postings komme: *



ist da etwa ein "BIKE" Aufkleber drauf?????

Pullermännchen willst Du mich fertigmachen...??? Ich muss in einer Stunde im Autokino sein ... mit Durchfall schaff ich das nicht...!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

in dem trek rahmen hänhgt ja auch ne syncros


boaaaaaaaaaaaaah dat nenn ick shnäppchen


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ist da etwa ein "BIKE" Aufkleber drauf?????
> ...


phaty und autokino?wie süß!in einer stunde ist aber noch nicht dunkel,kannste gar nicht fummeln


----------



## itz (6. Juli 2002)

Jaaaa , Kurbel suchen im Wald und die Waldfee hilft mir, vorausgesetzt, sie läuft mir über den Weg .... aber wenn dann is das schon so geplant, Oder ich zeig ihr meine Sammlung abgefahrener Bremsklötze ....

Und lebaron , nicht ich bin auf dem Foto bekifft sondern der Fotoknipser, sonst hätte er es scharf (also noch schärfer) hinbekommen, ausserdem hat er den Zeitpunkt des am Dümmsten_guckens genau abgewartet, so ein Sack ..

Und mich dem Herrn mit dem Yeti das so viel Freude erzeugt und dem Spruch "foto von rad und besitzer hier rein,aber ganz schnell!!!!!" schliess ich mich an ..

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> phaty und autokino?wie süß!in einer stunde ist aber noch nicht dunkel,kannste gar nicht fummeln *



Filmbeginn 22.30Uhr ... dann isses Dunkel!!!


----------



## whoa (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 1. "Meine" is nicht magersüchtig
> ...


Dass ich mit der Magersüchtigen das verkümmerte Etwas rechts gemeint hab dürfte wohl jedem klar sein, "Deine" sieht mir aber dafür aber 'ne Nummer zu groß aus. 

So nun muß ich mich aber mal beeilen, sonst krieg ich wieder Ärger, weil ich nich fertig bin, wenn ich abgeholt werd, sonst gibt's wieder Ärger und dat will ja nun keiner... 

Achso zum Thema Pics von uns...
...von mir wird's wie's ausschaut Dienstag welche geben!
Vom feinsten... natürlich mit Yeti-Batik-Shirt + Warrior! Be scared...


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

@whoa:ja sehr schön,freue mich schon 
@all:stellt doch mal alle bilder von euch und euren bikes hier rein!!!


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

@koko

würdsch ja gerne machen aber nix digicam nix webcam nix scanner!
tja so is dat leben hart und ungerecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

@koko

ach ja wat machen eigentlich die forschungen auf dem gebiet der hall of fame und sag ma haste nich noch nen paar kamikaze bilder?


----------



## eL (6. Juli 2002)

nummer 9 lebt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!und meldet sich hiermit zurück 

so wenn whoa sagt es gibt bilder am dienstag dann meint er die bilders vom cup???da musst ik och druff sein irgendwo  




> würdsch ja gerne machen aber nix digicam nix webcam nix scanner!


keine ausrede mein freund den ich werd wens nötig ist persönlich mit meinem bildbeweisaunahmegerät bei dir in potsdam aufschlagen um nen foto von dir und deinen"leider noch immer kein bontrager" zu machen   
möge er mir nur ort und zeit verkünden und so wird es geschehen.

ausserdem war das keine besonders heldenhafte tat nich zum cup zu erscheinen.wo es doch bloß ein paar stationen bis in das G-wood gehölz ist 

sanfte grüße aus southbärlin euer el-eisenschwein-diabolo
p.s.ich lese natürlich hier heimlich mit


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

@el

nich heimlich lesen mitposten is die devise!!!da heist es aufsteigen von platz neun auf...naja wie weit du halt willst

ich geb schließlich auch zu allem meinen dummen kommentar ab!


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2002)

@lebaron:hab leider kein bildbearbeitungsprogramm und das bild,dass ich habe ist leider zu groß,aber endgeil
http://members.tripod.com/nhumby/pics/kamikaze.jpg

@diablo:schon dein rad und dich gezeigt


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

@koko

vergiss die pm mit ziel speicher unter und so weiter gehts


@all

und weil ich ja net so bin und dem koko der kein proggy dfpr hat ma helfen will hier dat sagenumwobene bild von 2 postings vorher


----------



## rob (6. Juli 2002)

nabend,

da ihr gerade über das rennen redet: ich gebe zu, ich habe auch gedopt!!!:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

@rob

gedopt?mit reinem alkohol?respekt!!!


----------



## rob (6. Juli 2002)

ja logo!!!

...und wenn du schon nicht mit winkelementen am wegesrand standest, dann guckst du wenigstens hier:hier man hier


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2002)

immer ruhig is doch alles schon gesichtet nur halt noch keien meinung verfasst


----------



## rob (6. Juli 2002)

...okok

aber zurück zum thema: schlechte räder, schlechte fahrer:
der simoni hats mitm doping auch ne bissel übertrieben: vom arzt gleich aufs rad und zack- ab zum bestatter:


----------



## DocSnyder (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 1. "Meine" is nicht magersüchtig
> ...



Dafür hatse nen Ansatz zum Schumi-Kinn 

*wegduck*


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Dafür hatse nen Ansatz zum Schumi-Kinn
> ...



Den Kommentar strafe ich mit Missachtung ...!

Oder um es mit Karl Valentin zu sagen: "Net mal ignorieren das..."


----------



## bsg (7. Juli 2002)

hier noch ein besondere schmanckerl der deutschen renngeschichte welches mir gerade aus meinem rennalbum entgegenflog: die person in bildmitte ist nicht so wichtig (meine ex von 94), aber der kleine stöpsel am linken rand ist ein gewisser herr fumic (und zwar "fumic der jüngere" nämlich manuel). 

grüsse

bg


----------



## bsg (7. Juli 2002)

und weil es mir langweilig war hab ich auch noch ein wallpaper (ibis mit king-nabe closeup) gebastelt. könnt ihr euch unter

http://www.bikeseiten.de/wallpaper/ibis_desktop3.jpg 

holen (ca. 330 kb).

grüsse

bg


----------



## itz (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *und weil es mir langweilig war hab ich auch noch ein wallpaper (ibis mit king-nabe closeup) gebastelt. könnt ihr euch unter
> 
> http://www.bikeseiten.de/wallpaper/ibis_desktop3.jpg
> ...



Is aber very very hübsch geworden, gefällt mir  

Gruss Chris


----------



## itz (7. Juli 2002)

Kann mir jemand mehr zu dem Rahmen sagen :






Nachtrag: krich dat eben mit dem Bild nit hin, ist der Trek 8900 in gelb/schwarz von zwei Seiten vorher ...

Sind die Hauptrohre aus Carbon oder is der nur schwarz  lackiert ??? .... sehe doch nicht so gut .... ihr wisst ja MAULWURF und so  

Gruss Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> * (meine ex von 94)*



Du hattest 1994 ein 12-jährige Freundin????
Die ist doch nicht älter auf dem Bild oder? Mann, Arbeit für den Staatsanwalt!!!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

ITZ musst Du uns  nochmal mit dem Kohle-Rahmen quälen??? 
Du siehst doch, das der kaputt ist ... wenn ein bike-sticker drauf ist, dann wandert so ein bedauernswerter Rahmen doch direkt in die Tonne...

phaty!


----------



## itz (7. Juli 2002)

Moin Phaty,

wollt ich dich gestern schon fragen, warum bist du eigentlich offline und postest trotz dem  , lieber "anonym" unterwegs oder seh ich da was falsch (Maulwurfleiden  )

Chris


----------



## itz (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *ITZ musst Du uns  nochmal mit dem Kohle-Rahmen quälen???
> Du siehst doch, das der kaputt ist ... wenn ein bike-sticker drauf ist, dann wandert so ein bedauernswerter Rahmen doch direkt in die Tonne...
> 
> phaty! *



Ah also doch Kohle *quäl* !!! Hab doch so einen Treck's Roadracer und der is auch so eine DreirohreCarboundderRestAluzeuchs-Konstruktion, deswegen das interesse.

Aber mit Bike-Aufkleber is nich mehr mit einfach in die Tonne, da wird Entsorgen schon etwas teurer .... Sondermüll eben ... 

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Moin Phaty,
> 
> wollt ich dich gestern schon fragen, warum bist du eigentlich offline und postest trotz dem  , lieber "anonym" unterwegs oder seh ich da was falsch (Maulwurfleiden  )
> ...



Keine Ahnung! Ist dem so?
Ich checke mal meine Einstellungen ... hab aber nix verändert bisher!

phaty


----------



## grumpf (7. Juli 2002)

@rob und all

Wenn schon das Thema DOPING:

So hart bin ich nicht. Ich hole es mir bei meinem Stammdealer ab:
(klappt hoffentlich!!!)


----------



## rob (7. Juli 2002)

ich find auch unerklärlich wie der besitzer des 8900 so kaputt sein kann, is ansich nen genialer rahmen (siehe links)!!!! 


@ itz: phatty is halt ne tarneidechse!


----------



## rob (7. Juli 2002)

@ grumpf: "ski- und wanderheim" --> und genau da gehören die auch hin - und zwar lebenslänglich ohne ausgang!


----------



## grumpf (7. Juli 2002)

und Doping die 2.

Mein bestes Doping wenn meine Frau auch gut drauf ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (7. Juli 2002)

die rose frisst du, mit der flasche ziehst du deiner frau einen rüber damit se ruhig ist, aber was machst du mit der tasse, zum teufel???


----------



## grumpf (7. Juli 2002)

@rob

Hast Du was in den falschen Hals bekommen???   

Das ist eine Super-Tankstelle wenn Du den ganzen Tag um die Hornisgrinde auf den Trails verbracht hast.


FETTGGGGRRRRRIIIIIINNNNNNSSSSSSSS


----------



## rob (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von grumpf _
> [BHast Du was in den falschen Hals bekommen??? [/B]


>


----------



## grumpf (7. Juli 2002)

und nun noch einer (stammt noch aus der Zeit mit Trekking-Bikes)
(und bevor Fragen kommen: den mit Fully haben wir da oben kennengelernt):


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

Hallo ihr Pillermännchen ...

also wenn ich schon nicht mehr verstehe, um was es in einer Unterhaltung hier geht, wer soll es dann??? 

Ihr schlagt Frauen mit Flaschen, doped Kühe und was weiss ich noch ...
Interessante Freizeitbeschäftigung ... darf man da mitspielen???

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von grumpf _
> *und nun noch einer (stammt noch aus der Zeit mit Trekking-Bikes)
> (und bevor Fragen kommen: den mit Fully haben wir da oben kennengelernt): *



Da kommen aber mehr Fragen ...
Wer ist die Frau? Warum gibt es im Rheingau Leuchttürme? Wieso fotografierst Du Menschen mit Aldi-Fullies? Trekkingräder?? Wer ist die Frau?

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grumpf (7. Juli 2002)

@phaty

Du darfst fast überall mitspielen. 

Aber statt Shakira in der nebenhirnrinde haben wir wohl mal was realistisches im Auge 

geh F1 gucken.........


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von grumpf _
> *
> Aber statt Shakira in der nebenhirnrinde haben wir wohl mal was realistisches im Auge *



Also bei mir zwickt Shakira woanders... aber wenn das bei Dir in der Nebenhirnrinde abläuft... sollte ich das veilleicht auch mal probieren???


----------



## grumpf (7. Juli 2002)

@phaty

1. Meine Frau (wir sind ein Dualslalom)
2. Fahren zum Biken über das Wochenende öfters in den Nordschwarzwald. 
3. Ist der Turm auf der Hornisgrinde (einer davon).


----------



## grumpf (7. Juli 2002)

@phaty

Im Thread24071 hast Du doch auch Deinen Senf abgegeben; bei uns hat sich das MTB erst vor vor 3 Jahren eingeschlichen. Oder glaubst Du man könnte nur mit MTB statt Trekkingrädern in 5 Tagen 4800 Hm machen (mit Frau, ohne Asphalt).

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüRRRRRRRRRRRRRGggggggggggggg


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von grumpf _
> *@phaty
> 
> Im Thread24071 hast Du doch auch Deinen Senf abgegeben; bei uns hat sich das MTB erst vor vor 3 Jahren eingeschlichen. Oder glaubst Du man könnte nur mit MTB statt Trekkingrädern in 5 Tagen 4800 Hm machen (mit Frau, ohne Asphalt).
> ...



eeeehmmmm jetzt habe ich erstmal garnix verstanden ...

1. wusste ich garnicht, dass es thread-nummern gibt (24071)
2. gebe ich grundsätlich immer Senf ab - meist ungefragt! 
3. Ich habe auch ein Trekking-Rad (Fat Chance Slim Chance!)
4. Ich schaffe 4800 Hm nicht mal in 5 Wochen
5. Mit Frau und ohne Asphalt? Respekt! aber ist das sexistisch?

Nicht F1 gucken - Tour de France läuft... eeehmmm Tour De Pharmacie natürlich!

phaty!


----------



## eL (7. Juli 2002)

hallo leute
@koko





> @diablo:schon dein rad und dich gezeigt


ja hab ich wenn dir hier ein schwarzes CD SV600 über den weg gelaufen ist so ist es meines 
bild von mir sollte unter den bildern vom cup enthalten sein,oder bei rob uffen film lass ma entwickeln die teile oder bisste schon in olivien 
herr baron sie weichen mir aus wat wird jetz nu mit dem pic von ihnen und ihrem ross??nu aber zz ziehmich zügich hier.oder fährt man etwa doch CD und will es net zugeben????

el


----------



## bsg (7. Juli 2002)

@itz: danke danke. selbst fotografiert und selbst gewallpapert 

@phatty: also die dame war damals 13 und ich 15. ist also nichts schlimmes daran *g*. aber immerhin die einzige freundin die ich zur teilnahme an einigen rennen motivieren konnte.

@alle: hier noch eine dame aus dem rennsport, allerdings 97 in chateau d'oex aufgenommen und auch damals schon etwas älter (die bilder von ihr im bh/top suche ich noch ... aber ich werde sie irgendwann wiederfinden)

grüsse

bg


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *oder fährt man etwa doch CD und will es net zugeben????
> *



Die Befürchtung (PANIK) drängt sich mir auch langsam auf ...!!!

@el
Wirst Du jetzt auch Streckenposten bei der Formula Uno oder nur im Grunewald??

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *
> @alle: hier noch eine dame aus dem rennsport, allerdings 97 in chateau d'oex aufgenommen und auch damals schon etwas älter (die bilder von ihr im bh/top suche ich noch ... aber ich werde sie irgendwann wiederfinden)
> *



Die Bilder von Missy im Top findest Du unter Deinem Bett - direkt neben den Tempo-Tüchern - zumindestesn sind meine bei mir so untergebracht!

@alle die es verstehen: Missy Giove DAS it ein ECHTER PUNKROCKER!!!
wahrscheinlich hat sie auch mehr männliche Hormone als die Mode-Punks, die sonst so rumlaufen ... 

phaty!

P.S.: 13 Jahre??? naja das darf Dir aber heute nicht mehr passieren ...


----------



## bsg (7. Juli 2002)

und hier noch ein bild: auch in chateau d'oex 97, allerdings schon damals und auch heute noch meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (7. Juli 2002)

@phatty: leider sind die bilder da nicht ... aber irgendwann tauchen die wieder auf ...

ach ja , meine jetzige freundin ist 24 und mit 13 jährigen fange ich heute nichts mehr an ;-)

aber du kannst ja mal deine missy-bilder von unter dem bett posten ...

@alle: ja , es sind maguras . "made with proud" im schwabenländle. ansonsten custom-kost wie race face kurbeln, paul schaltwerk, king/hügi naben (demnächst ringle), ringle zooka und control post.


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *
> @alle: ja , es sind maguras . "made with proud" im schwabenländle. ansonsten custom-kost wie race face kurbeln, paul schaltwerk, king/hügi naben (demnächst ringle), ringle zooka und control post. *



Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen, das Dein Frauengeschmack besser ist ...
Die 13jährige war ja garnicht so schlecht ...

Ringle??? Freiwillig....? Wow!

Jemand da zum MAGURA-Verreissen...??? ...oder haben wir das schon zu oft gemacht hier? 
Ausserdem heisst es "Made with Pride" ... also wenn schon ...!

phaty!
Sexgod and English Teacher!


----------



## bsg (7. Juli 2002)

Ei Ei Ei, hab ich doch tatsächlich so einem Bullshit von "Proud" geschrieben. Dabei müsste man mit Abitur ja eigentlich wissen daß es "Pride" als Substantiv aber "to be proud of" nicht als Substantiv gibt ... 

Die 13jährige war nicht schlecht und Ihr Papa hatte auch ne eigene Fabrik, aber ist halt nichts geworden. Aber mein Geschmack ist immer noch gut (sonst würde ich Dir ja nicht von Heidi gute Nacht sagen lassen).

Ringle freiwillig und weil er ans ARC einfach hingehört, ist seit 96 (seit das Rad komplett ist) dran und macht keinerlei Probleme. Und Magura rulez !


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> Original geschrieben von bsg [/i]
> *
> Ringle freiwillig und weil er ans ARC einfach hingehört, ist seit 96 (seit das Rad komplett ist) dran und macht keinerlei Probleme. Und Magura rulez ! *



Dich zu bashen macht ja garkeinen Spass, Du reagierst ja viel zu nett!!!   

Dafür gibt es für Dich jetzt noch meine Beifahrerin bei der Ralley Paris-Todtnau-Bagdad!







Mein Strand, mein Auto, mein feuchter Traum ...


----------



## eL (7. Juli 2002)

@phaty
nee dat läuft nur kaderintern 

el


----------



## bsg (7. Juli 2002)

@phatty: ich glaube mein bruder macht das weg. hier ein bild von ihm:


----------



## whoa (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ausserdem heisst es "Made with Pride" ... also wenn schon ...!
> 
> phaty!
> Sexgod and English Teacher! *


Oder aber... "Proudly Made in ..."! 

whhoooaaaa!!!!!
Just Klugschei$$er!


----------



## whoa (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *...
> herr baron sie weichen mir aus wat wird jetz nu mit dem pic von ihnen und ihrem ross??nu aber zz ziehmich zügich hier.oder fährt man etwa doch CD und will es net zugeben????
> 
> el *


*prust* *schrei* *nachLuftJaps* *aufDieSchenkelKlopf*
Der is gut...    ...ich kann nich mehr! 

Wahrscheinlich sind sogar Maguras dran, "Race Line" natürlich und Schutzbleche...


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

Wird auch Zeit, dass Du wieder mitspielst...

Nachdem ja hier nur noch Passiv-Teilnehmer waren wird es plötzlich wieder (punk)rockiger hier... !!!
Der Höhepunkt der Woche wird natürlich das Foto von Dir im YETI-Shirt... auch wenn Eric Zabel Morgen in Saarbrücken gewinnt - Dein Auftritt wird nicht zu toppen sein ... !!!

DU KLUGSCHEI$$ER ... jetzt nimmst Du sogar schon meine Antworten vorneweg! Willsu mich ausbooten????     

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *DU KLUGSCHEI$$ER ... jetzt nimmst Du sogar schon meine Antworten vorneweg! Willsu mich ausbooten????
> 
> phaty! *


Man tut was man kann um jeden hier auf den S*ck zu gehen...
speziell Dir natürlich, is ja der größte Spaß!
Außerdem hat man als hauptberuflicher Klugschei$$er, ja immer das letzte Wort! 

Letzten Donnerstag hab ich mit El-Diablo beschlossen den "Baron" solang zu moppen, bis er 'n Pic von sich + "leider immer noch kein Bontrager" postet, wir wollen endlich wissen, was das für'n Bike sein soll?!

@ lebaron
Du wirst also viel Spaß mit uns haben, denn wir können richtig nervend sein. Noch viel schlimmer als kleine Geschwister!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Letzten Donnerstag hab ich mit El-Diablo beschlossen den "Baron" solang zu moppen, bis er 'n Pic von sich + "leider immer noch kein Bontrager" postet, wir wollen endlich wissen, was das für'n Bike sein soll?!
> ...



SO EIN MIST!!! Diese Möglichkeit habe ich ja noch garnicht beleuchtet!!!
Das ist ja unglaubliches BASHING-Potential ...
Der Junge muss auch noch etwas abhärten!
Also auf ihn mit Gebrüll ... 
Macht doch mal Vorschläge, wie so ein "Leider-Kein-Bontrager" aussehen könnte!!!

Unendliche Weiten ...

phaty!


----------



## itz (7. Juli 2002)

Wo is Baron von C'dale eigentlich, vor lauter Scham im virtuellen Forumsboden versunken oder wie .... ?

@lebaron: alles nur das hätte ich nicht von dir erwartet, aber jetzt wo du ja augenscheinlich zur Elite der Coladosencruiser gehörst, können wir ja mal ne Runde um die Eisdielen drehen  

Chris


----------



## eL (7. Juli 2002)

mein lieber itz
wusst ja garnich das du auch zum elitären kreis der CD rider gehörst??!!
warum steht das nich in deinem profil??hä??sowas sowas "kopfschüttel"
oder fährst du das etwa nur heimlich 
wo is das pic von dem bike und dir??oder hab ich da was verpasst??

el


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ringle??? Freiwillig....? Wow!
> ...


was glaubt ihr denn,hat meinen ringle bekommen 
kokoderjetztsyncroshatderwonichtknackt


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *oder fährst du das etwa nur heimlich
> 
> 
> el *


ist ja nicht jeder so mutig wie du 
neuer namensvorschlag für unseren baron:baron von und zu coladose 

wer hat eigentlich verona feldbusch erlaubt,eine sendung zu moderieren???die soll französisch praktizieren,nicht sprechen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (7. Juli 2002)

na zur zeit fällt mir da nur"Baron von und zu Münchhausen" ein.
schlage also diesen nahmen vor bis der sachverhalt geklärt ist und die beweise digital vorliegen

achso kaution wird nicht ausgesetzt wegen fluchtgefahr 

el-stimmedesgesetzes-diabolo


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2002)

wenn wir dir trost spenden sollen,mußt du es nur sagen!wie war das:der film fing um 22:30 an und um 1:22 hast du schon wieder gepostet.war nix mit fummeln? 
wie gesagt,wir sind für dich da 
kokoderkopfschmerzenhatundvongesternabendnichtmehrsovielweiss


----------



## itz (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> kokoderkopfschmerzenhatundvongesternabendnichtmehrsovielweiss *



Armer Koko, musstest du dir wieder dein Rad'l schön saufen 

@el-teufelchen:

Na hör mal, heimlich C'dale fahren, dat habsch net nödich ...
ich steh doch zu meinem Schätzchen.
Ausserdem fallen C'dales mit ca. 43mm FW schon wieder unter Saucool 

Gruss Chris


----------



## eL (7. Juli 2002)

@ itz
ja wo haste den dat pic von dein CD gelassen
sehen will


----------



## itz (7. Juli 2002)

Haha,
voll erwischt, el-diabolo du bist als extrem unaufmerksamer Thred leser enttarnt  
Einmal gibt's ein singlespeeder cad3 und dann noch einen ollen cad2 in lekkerlila mit den schönsten Anbauteilen die jemals eloxiert wurden, nich böse sein wenn ich die jetzt nicht aus dem Thread raussuche   

Aber ein "Ja_ich_fahr_mein_c'dale_auch_wirklich_Beweis_Foto" geht noch ...





Gruss Chris


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *wenn wir dir trost spenden sollen,mußt du es nur sagen!wie war das:der film fing um 22:30 an und um 1:22 hast du schon wieder gepostet.war nix mit fummeln?
> *



Koko Du Pillermann ... ich erklär Dir mal wie das geht ... komm schau her ... lies meine Lippen:  A-U-T-O-K-I-N-O  ... was glaubst Du wohl wozu das erfunden wurde???? Muss ich jetzt auch noch Aufklärungsarbeit verrichten???

phaty!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. Juli 2002)

man ist das ein Thread! ihr lebt ja dafür!  

ist das net ein schönes bike? der rahmen wurde umgedreht.....


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. Juli 2002)

anderes....


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. Juli 2002)

jetzt die wahre schönheit 

ach da kann man ja kein bild mehr nachträglich ranhängen


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. Juli 2002)

dann eben jetzt im neuen post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grumpf (7. Juli 2002)

@phat

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24071

Dafür ist ein Forum ja schließlich da um jedem seine Senfmischung tolerieren.  

Mit Frau und Gepäck nur Trails und Waldwege. Hm????
nein; Du bist nicht übergewichtig, nur untergroß;

UND JETZT MACH' MICH FERTIG

Gruß Rene


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tt2 _
> *man ist das ein Thread! ihr lebt ja dafür!
> 
> ist das net ein schönes bike? der rahmen wurde umgedreht..... *



Ich frag mich ja ob da morgens Jemand irgendwo auf der Welt wach wird und sagt: "So heute werfen wir mal die Evolution der Menschheit um ein Paar Jahre zurück!" um dann in die Werkstatt zu gehen und so ein Rad baut ...????

Das müsste man doch verbieten können ...!!!???

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich frag mich ja ob da morgens Jemand irgendwo auf der Welt wach wird und sagt: "So heute werfen wir mal die Evolution der Menschheit um ein Paar Jahre zurück!" um dann in die Werkstatt zu gehen und so ein Rad baut ...????
> ...



Andererseits... für die C'dale-Eis-Cafe-Biker wäre es ja wieder was ...
Ich mein, mit so einem Ferrari reisst man ja auch kein Bunnie mehr vom Sockel...


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von grumpf _
> *@phat
> Du bist nicht übergewichtig, nur untergroß;
> *



Also eigentlich bin ich recht phat-ig ... !!!
Aber guck mal, die Mädels stehen drauf ...

phaty!

P.S.: Vergib mir Ellen ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2002)

wer will mir weissmachen,dass so ein dingen fährt?mann,manche leute solltens einfach wie ich machen:nach durchzechter nacht die finger vom rad lassen!
kokodernichtglaubtdassphatyfummelndurfte


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Also eigentlich bin ich recht phat-ig ... !!!
> ...


OH MEIN GOTT!!!!!!!sieht so'n bischen wie ein "mein allerliebster bester schwuler großer freund"-foto aus


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> OH MEIN GOTT!!!!!!!sieht so'n bischen wie ein "mein allerliebster bester schwuler großer freund"-foto aus *



Ja kommt hin ...!


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2002)

wie jetzt?war das grad ein comingout?


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

Pure Schönheit, sieht so aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *wie jetzt?war das grad ein comingout? *



... es würde natürlich den thread um ein paar echt tuffige Nuancen erweitern - aber irgendwie kann ich damit nicht dienen ... !

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2002)

ja,wie ist denn das da hoch gekommen,ohne schaltung?


----------



## itz (7. Juli 2002)

Das mit Abstand schwulste was ich heute gesehen habe war :
Armstrong mit seinem weissen Kniestrümpfen.

Der wird doch bestimmt von Nike ausgestattet (als oller Ami)oder so was ...
... damn, werde wohl alle Klamotten von denen auf der Stelle verbrennen müssen ...

Chris


----------



## grumpf (7. Juli 2002)

COMINGOUT,

Montafon Mai97 08:30 Partenen dann Silvretta:


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ja,wie ist denn das da hoch gekommen,ohne schaltung? *



...unter 8kg können bikes fliegen! nicht gewusst?


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von grumpf _
> *COMINGOUT,
> 
> Montafon Mai97 08:30 Partenen dann Silvretta: *



Respekt - die Frau Gemahlin sieht ja gut aus ... !!!
Jetzt darf ich schon nicht mehr Bunnie sagen, weil dei Forumsmitglieder ihre Frauen posten und man da ja nix böses sagen darf... "grumpf" ... das ist aber Schade!!! 

Ich werde auch immer Handzahmer... oder ist es Handwarm???

phaty!
Hunde die bellen beissen nicht!

@KOKO: A-U-T-O-K-I-N-O ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (7. Juli 2002)

Und zu tt² mono tecnica fällt mir gerade mal :
" My low_ri_der is a little flyer " ein .....


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> ... damn, werde wohl alle Klamotten von denen auf der Stelle verbrennen müssen *



JUST DO IT!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ...unter 8kg können bikes fliegen! nicht gewusst? *


ja,logen.nur,was wollen wir mit solchen rädern?ich bin da zu schwer für und du...ähm...tja.....s.o.!


----------



## itz (7. Juli 2002)

Hab noch Platz im meinem Feuer  , auch für Leichtbau jeglicher Art *burn motherf***** ... burn*


----------



## grumpf (7. Juli 2002)

@phaty

---schnief--traurig--depri---

nicht handzahm werden, macht das ganze Forum ungei.....

Auf Touren immer Spegelreflex (jetzt Digi) dabei; auf Trails gar nix. Bau doch doch kein 9,6 kg Rad auf um 2 kg Karera mit rumzuschleppen.

Gruß Rene


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2002)

phaty und sein bunny auf dem weg ins A-U-T-O-K-I-N-O.
p.s.:bunny(ich darf das sagen,ich bin jung)sitzt vorne


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von grumpf _
> *@phaty
> 
> ---schnief--traurig--depri---
> ...



Dann zeig mir mal Deine Extrem-Leckere-Blondie-Frau von VORNE!!!!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *phaty und sein bunny auf dem weg ins A-U-T-O-K-I-N-O.
> p.s.:bunny(ich darf das sagen,ich bin jung)sitzt vorne *



Ach Koko Du wirst ja richtig kreativ, wenn es darum geht, mein Geschlechtsleben zu durchleuchten ... Ich bin ja so stolz auf Dich ... mit nem Dino hatte ich ja auch noch nix... 

"Neulich hab ich sie bestiegen - ohne Sauerstoffgerät!!!" 

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2002)

nein,tu's nicht!sonst passiert morgen abend das hier mit ihr.......


----------



## Deleted 3968 (7. Juli 2002)

Hui, was für ein Tread!!
Kenn ich die Frau auf dem Foto?

Ich war gerade ein bisschen in Hiterzarten biken (seehr schön!) was seh ich da? Frau: Scott Octavionika oder so (ein Fahrrad aus alten PET Flaschen halt) und so ein knuffiges blau/gelben Cannondale. - jetzt bin  ich leider blind und muss ständig kotzen. 
Wo bleibt der style???????

@chris: Nächsten sommer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grumpf (7. Juli 2002)

@phaty

Auf dem Rückweg aus der Tauernscharte (das Schneefeld rechts hinten im Bild). Das Souvenir mussten wir leider zurücklassen, Keine Lenkertasche dabei.


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2002)

der lügenbaron ist wieder da!!!!!sprich zu uns!
@grumpf:respect!hübsch,wirklich hübsch!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

@ GRUMPF!

Endlich mal Jemand, der Beweisen kann, dass er eine ECHTE Frau hat und nicht wie Koko nur eine aus Gummi ... !!!


----------



## grumpf (7. Juli 2002)

@???
danke,
darf ich noch im Forum bleiben??


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2002)

@phaty:kannst sie gerne zurückhaben,hab sie nich gebraucht


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von grumpf _
> *@???
> danke,
> darf ich noch im Forum bleiben??
> *



Klar mit dem Bunnie!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *@phaty:kannst sie gerne zurückhaben,hab sie nich gebraucht *



Da Du heute so gut drauf bist, werde ich Dir hiermit die Gesprächsleitung übergeben, da ich jetzt nach Stuttgart muss... !!
Also gib alles...!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (7. Juli 2002)

mann mann mann da is mann ma nen tag nich da und denkt ach die werden schon net sonen alarm machen - dann kommen da auf einmal 4 seiten zu sammen puhhhhhhhh

ích komm grad aussem' westen  
war inne müggelberge zu berlin nen bisschen bergabfahren

yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh

so dann fang ick ma an

@phatty 
also der mit missy und dem punk war definitiv gut

@den der dat yeti gepostet hat

mir is schon schlecht-diese farbe und dann noch maguras mann und dazu noch die gabel mann

@el
ick drück mich garantiert net und wenn ich cd fahre dann darfste mir ma ordentlich in den schuh pinkeln!!!
ich werd ma versuchen dat nächste woche hinzubekommen mit den fotos!!!

@whoa
kuckst du bei el

@nochmal phatty

nette begleiterin haste da auf deiner rallye

hey phatty sach ma fällste mir jetzt eigentlich in den rücken oder wie seh ick dat - lass uns ma kucken wie ein leidernochkeinbontrager aussieht - wirklich ich kann mich nimmer halten

und abhärten - lol
habsch net nötig

@koko
lass meine verona in ruhe

@all ich hassssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee coladosen

is dat jetzt ma klar?
da is man ma nen tag net da und da wird einem gleich sowas angedichtet!ich bin enttäuscht von euch   

@tt2

geile hütte-ich hoffe dat se dein ist!


ach ja und ich wollte nochma anmerken THA BARON IS BACK - wil heissen jetzt könnter nimmer über mich herziehn - ha


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2002)

können wir wohl so,baron von und zu coladose:was hast du denn nu für ein rad???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grumpf (7. Juli 2002)

@koko

Wen meinst DU???
phaty und meine im Autokino; tz tz tz tz tz 

Sie steht eher auf .......... .............ich


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> hey phatty sach ma fällste mir jetzt eigentlich in den rücken oder wie seh ick dat - lass uns ma kucken wie ein leidernochkeinbontrager aussieht - wirklich ich kann mich nimmer halten
> ...



Bub ... 
wenn Du mal so hart werden willst wie Papa ... dann musst Du noch viel Schei$$e fressen ... !

So jetzt muss ich aber LOS!!!

phaty!


----------



## eL (7. Juli 2002)

okok le´baron<--spricht ma dat middem leicht franzmännischen akzent????
also dir sei aufschub gewährt
aber du hast ja schon wieder ne todsünde begangen 
du warst in den müggelbergen und hast nich vorher bescheidgesagt?????ja was meinst du wozu dat BB-forum is???
man man ik muss mir schon wundern. letzten donnerstag hat ers nichma bis in grunewald geschafft und nu am sonntach war er bis inne müggelberge   

el


----------



## lebaron (7. Juli 2002)

und zu meiner schande bin ich ja als kleiner fauler modebube mit der s-bahn gefahren-ja ja
und ja ich habe die hügel hochgeschoben!

haha


----------



## lebaron (7. Juli 2002)

im moment fahr ich nur nen altes abgewracktes gt-stahl hardtail
und nen pure power DS radel so zum rumgurken springen und spaß haben
tja und über meine planungen wisster ja bescheid-steht ja links
also momentan nix wirklich classicmäßiges-naja wat solls

und weiter is noch nen dh-panzer geplant-ja ja ich weis is verwerflich

aber wie heist es doch so schön ich war jung und brauchte das geld!

naja ich hoffe ja immernoch dat et in diesem jahr noch klappt mit BEIDEN plänen!


----------



## lebaron (7. Juli 2002)

@phat ach gib doch zu du willst dich nur vor väterlcihen pflichten drücken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (7. Juli 2002)

ach ja stimmt koko

ich wollte dich nochma auf deinen kinesis rahmen mit yeti dekor hinweisen- auch kokopelli genannt - dat is kein echtet yeti

bas wollte der  baron von und zu coladose nur nochma gesagt haben!!!


----------



## rob (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... darf man da mitspielen???
> *


>is doch dein spiel - und sind doch deine spielregeln!

@lebaron: schön zu sehen, dass es noch junge leute gibt die sich auch selbst unterhalten können...


----------



## lebaron (7. Juli 2002)

@rob

warum selbst unterhalten?wegen 4 postings hintereinander?

nee nee du meine gedanken kommen immer häppchenweise daran liegt dat!


----------



## DocSnyder (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wieso fotografierst Du Menschen mit Aldi-Fullies?
> ...



Phaty, das is kein Aldi-Fully, das ist ein Gary Fisher Joshua XØ Bj. 97


----------



## lebaron (7. Juli 2002)

@doc snyder

also doch nen aldifully!!!


----------



## grumpf (7. Juli 2002)

Das ALDI in Äktschen:


----------



## lebaron (7. Juli 2002)

diese fliegenbrille macht dat ganze ungemein sportlich kannste mit der auch fliegen?


----------



## rob (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> [Bnee nee du meine gedanken kommen immer häppchenweise daran liegt dat! [/B]


 >na dann verschluck dich mal nicht...

apropos gary fisher und schlucken: hier die paola für dich phatty:


----------



## grumpf (7. Juli 2002)

@le von cd

das bin ich nicht 

ich war mit ungefedertem schon unten bevor das aldi kam. wer hat wohl fotofiert????


----------



## lebaron (7. Juli 2002)

@grumpf

oh ok
alles klar sorry

dat is noch lange kein grund beleidigend zu werden
baron von cd - also bitte  TZTZTZ.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grumpf (7. Juli 2002)

@de la baron und alle

    
have peace, make love not war.
guts nächtle


----------



## whoa (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Aber ein "Ja_ich_fahr_mein_c'dale_auch_wirklich_Beweis_Foto" geht noch ...
> 
> 
> ...


Net schlecht Herr Specht! 

@ lebaron
Also entweder is was mit meinen Ortskenntnissen nich in Ordnung, oder Du erklärst mir diesen Satz bitte nocheinmal! 



> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ích komm grad aussem' westen
> war inne müggelberge zu berlin nen bisschen bergabfahren  *



Wie in aller Welt geht das?  Gibt's noch'n zweites Potsdam? 


@ itz
Bist ja 'n richtiger Vielflieger, wieviele Flugmeilen legst Du so im Jahr zurück?
Somit is klar bewiesen fahren tust Du das Ding (CD) nich!


----------



## whoa (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von grumpf _
> *@de la baron und alle
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt Dinge die tut man einfach nicht! 
Darunter fällt auch, ein Ti Fat zu verzerren! 

Du, Du... das gibt eine Woche Hausarrest!


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Juli 2002)

au mann,da habe ich wohl versagt.da wurde mir vom großen dicken mann die gesprächsleitung übergeben,und dann war ich selber gar nicht da.tztztz.
aber wie ich sehe kann baron von und zu coladose sich auch sehr gut selber unterhalten 
ach ja,@grumpf:sowas tut man aber echt nicht,in die ecke und schämen
@lebaron:selber so gurken bewegen,aber über mein rad herziehen.wenn der kuchen redet,haben die krümel pause ich will ja auch nicht mit ner alten ente beim porsche-cup mitfahren,gell


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> * >na dann verschluck dich mal nicht...
> 
> apropos gary fisher und schlucken: hier die paola für dich phatty: *



Du bist ja so gut zu mir ... !!!


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Es gibt Dinge die tut man einfach nicht!
> Darunter fällt auch, ein Ti Fat nich zu verzerren!
> ...



Tja und während des Hausarrests kommt das blonde Bunny zu mir!!!

Für FatTi (nicht Phatty!) verunstalten gibt es zur Strafe eine Woche C'dale anschauen in der "bike" ... immer auf die Anzeige starren...!
Ach ja aprops... fast zu schön um wahr zu sein - aber LEIDER die nackte Wahrheit! Als ich heute in der Nähe von Stuttgart gerade am Telefon mit CDeger war hat mich ein 730i BMW in schwarz (nur für Zuhälter und BOSCH-Vorstands-Mitglieder geeignet) überholt mit ZWEI extrem sauberen C'Dale Scalpel auf dem Dach!!! Ich wollte schon einen Auffahrunfall provozieren, nur um ein Bild machen zu können, aber da war er schon weg!
Das ist wohl so wie früher, wo die Jungs Surfbretter auf Golf GTis geschraubt haben und vor der Eisdiele geparkt haben ... ohne die Surfbretter in dem Sommer auch nur einmal abzumontieren und zu Wasser zu lassen ...

phaty!
Even better then the real thing...!


----------



## Sylvester (8. Juli 2002)

...hatte da gestern ein ähnliches erlebnis. ich komme gerade aus dem teuto - wicked und die fresse voller dreck - was kommt mir entgegen?!? sonntagsausflug von familie proll. ette mit discopalme, kleines kind eierte nebenher - mehr links und rechts als geradeaus - und papa anabolika mit hochglanzpolierten rotwild-flummi... 

ich glaube wenig später gabs auch noch ein eis...


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)

morgen erstma

@koko
dat evrsteh ick jetzt aber allet net!
trozdem is dat kein yeti! 

@whoa
wo is denn da dat problem
potsdam = osten
berlin = westen

alles klar?


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> @whoa
> wo is denn da dat problem
> ...



Ja wie jetzt? Brauch man da immer noch ein Visum? Gibt es noch Zwangsumtausch? Begrüssungsgeld? Ich glaub ich muss mal da hoch fahren um mir die Gegend anzugucken ... 
Ich dachte immer Potsdam sei mehr so südlich von Berlin und Berlin ansich ist ja auch eher im Osten - von Deutschland jetzt - meine Fresse ich nehm jetzt mal den Schulatlas raus ...

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester (8. Juli 2002)

...wenn du deinen alten schulatlas raussuchst, musst du dich nicht wundern, wenn in dem guten alte dierke noch die mauer steht ;-)

oder wann hast du den mitgehen lassen ?!?


----------



## grumpf (8. Juli 2002)

Wache auf, und sehe..........
heul-schnief-noch deprier
schon wieder was falsch gemacht.
Bunny bleibt bei mir und heute Abend probier ich mal eine Coladose aus. 

@phaty
nix anstarren; macht blind und dreht meine Verdauung um 180°.


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *...wenn du deinen alten schulatlas raussuchst, musst du dich nicht wundern, wenn in dem guten alte dierke noch die mauer steht ;-)
> 
> oder wann hast du den mitgehen lassen ?!?  *



Ich musste meinen 1977 kaufen, weil BERLIN-FÖRDERUNG gab es für Saarländer ja nicht ... !!!
Aber natürlich erklärt das jetzt einiges... !!!!
Hab mich schon gewundert, das da Schäferhunde-Zwinger im Stadtplan eingezeichnet waren ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Juli 2002)

war das saarland da nicht noch französisch?


----------



## bsg (8. Juli 2002)

wenn wir schon bei alu-dosen sind hier die etwas stilvollere variante als von c'dale: klein adroit von 92/93 (hat mir mal gehört ....)

ich sage nur: sehr sehr hart aber sehr sehr schnell ...


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *war das saarland da nicht noch französisch? *



Dann wäre meine Einkommensteuer um 54% geringer und Solidaritätszuschlag gibt es auch keinen!!! Aber man tuts ja gerne ... !!!

A bientot

Monsieur Le Phat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

Falsch Koko !!!
Saarland = deutsche enklave bei Paris  

Ach und Mooiiin ersma, weil die Freundlichkeit sollte nie auf der Strecke bleiben .... ihr Säcke  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *
> ich sage nur: sehr sehr hart aber sehr sehr schnell ... *



Und sehr sehr sehr hässlich ... !!! Mein Gott, ich dachte immer die 80iger wären farblich eine Katastrophe gewesen ... aber das schlägt ja dem Fass den Boden aus!

phaty!
im Tour de France Fieber...


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Falsch Koko !!!
> Saarland = deutsche enklave bei Paris
> *



Offenbach = Sondermülldeponie von Frankfurt....

also ITZ wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht in die Ecke schei$$en ...

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Juli 2002)

@bsg:gewagt,sehr gewagt!!sind das lenkerbänder?boah,is dat häßlich!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Juli 2002)

wäh,vor lauter häßlichkeit konnt ich gar nicht genau hingucken,das sind ja hörnchen!*kotz*
@itz:moin,alter nuttenprinz


----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

Ne den Sondermüll fahren die Frankfurter nach Dietzenbach (das is da wo ich morgens aufwach und abens ins Bett geh) Offenbach is nur der Parkplatz von FFM ..

Oh man dank bsg und dem Klein hab ich jetzt Augenherpes ... ganz toll *grummel*

Chris


----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *wäh,vor lauter häßlichkeit konnt ich gar nicht genau hingucken,das sind ja hörnchen!*kotz*
> @itz:moin,alter nuttenprinz *



Da disst mich einer und ehrlich gesagt, raff ich den Zusammenhang nicht .....
Mussu noch ma erklären !?!

Chris


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)

mann mann und ich habe gedaht cdale machen hässliche räder...
naja so kann man sich täuschen

@phatty nix is mit mauer im kopf-wollt nur ma wieder etwas dummes zum besten geebn - wat mir ja damit gelungen ist!


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Da disst mich einer und ehrlich gesagt, raff ich den Zusammenhang nicht .....
> ...


och itz,das bezog sich doch auf deine begrüßung a la "ihr säcke"
war nit bös gemeint.dass man euch cannondale-fahrern immer alles erklären muß *wiederliebhab*
kokoderdaswetterziemlichgeilfindet


----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

Achtpfund : Volle Deckung jetzt kommt der mit Abstand undurchdachteste ( ... sounds lil bit strange, aber egal) Rodracer, ever !!!

Chaka du schaffst es nicht mit dem Bike :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)

nee nee wat die sich bei chaka immer mit der lackierung denken-tztztz


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)

ach ja fotos sind in arbeit!


----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

@koko:
Achso wenn's weiter nicht's is ... *freidefreudeeierkuchenfüraaaaaallevonuns*

Wusstest du nicht dass man einen IQ test machen muss um ein C'dale zuerwerben über 25 Punkten kommst du an die Teile nich ran ... seid den du kennst richtig bescheuerte Leute ...
Kauft mir einer von euch ein neues ...     

Chris, der jetzt wech is ...


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)

und du hast doch bestimmt jemanden gekannt oder?


----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

@lebaron,

hab doch schon geschrieben wo ich wohne  , war ganz leicht ...

Chris


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)

@phat
sach ma wie siehts eigentlich ma mit nem bild von deinem slim chance aus-oder haste schon ma eins gepostet und ich hab es nur net gesehen?


----------



## bsg (8. Juli 2002)

@phat und sonstige: also 92 war das klein der letzte schrei und das die farbe vom klein/bike-tech team. war im original auch wesentlich schöner als das auf dem alten dia rauskommt. und das band auf den hörnchen kommt nicht von mir. muss aber auch zugeben dass ich das teil nach einem jahr verkauft habe (übrigens mit gewinn ...) und dann auf das ti-bolt von rocky mit mag21 umgestiegen bin. 

aber wie gesagt: _sehr_  _sehr_ schnell ...


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)

@bsg

na da ahste dich ja nochmal aus der affäre gezogen - das ti-bolt entschuldigt natürlich für einiges

wenn du jetzt noch bilder davon hättest....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (8. Juli 2002)

also mit den bildern tu ich mir da schwer, hab zwar viele bilder, aber die meisten sind rennbilder und da sieht man vom rad nicht viel. aber hier mal eine teilansicht aus dem alten album:


----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

@lebaron : Okay ich gebe zu ich hab mir mein cd selbst gekauft und war auch selbst im Laden, ausserdem hab ich betreffendes posting geändert und es gibt jetzt ein ganz klein wenig mehr Sinn (also vielleicht ?!?).

Gruss Chris, IQ 19,5 und heute noch verwirrter is als sonst !?

Und wenn ich wieder komm will ich BILDER anschauen !!!


----------



## bob (8. Juli 2002)

will auch noch auf Seite 69.

Ihr postet ja schnelkler, als ich lesen kann Leute.

So, jetzt erst mal nachlesen ...

Bob


----------



## bob (8. Juli 2002)

@ grumpf auf dem "Hundebild", hat da Deine Holde die Leine um den Hals oder der Hund  

@ phaty, endlich einer in meiner Gewichtsklasse hier in dem Forum
 

Das Klein hätte mir fast die Hornhaut von den Augäpfeln abeglöst, bitte das nächste mal vorwarnen, sonst werd ich noch blind. Und kann den Thread nicht weiter verfolgen.


Bob
(dernochimmerverschwommensieht)


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)

@bob

endlich mal einer der hier meiner meinung ist!
dat klein is oberporno!!!

...streng dich halt ma an mit dem lesen...


----------



## bob (8. Juli 2002)

geht halt nicht so schnell mit Hornhautanlösung


Bob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)

na dann schone ma deine äuglein und kuck später nochma rein aber merk dir die stelle mit dem klein und stetz da dann ne sonnenbrille auf!


----------



## whoa (8. Juli 2002)

...in Storck/Bike-tech Teamlackierung echt sweet! 

Aber das musst ich ja schon öfter feststellen, daß Ihr eigentlich fast alle keinen GEschmack habt. 

@ lebaron
Potsdam = Osten, Berlin = Westen 
Stehst Du unter Drogen? 
#1   Also erstmal liegt Potsdam geographisch gesehen westlich von Berlin!
#2   Die Müggelberge liegen im Ostteil der Stadt, Südosten um genau zu sein!
#3   Du liegst somit geographisch und geschichtlich falsch!


----------



## whoa (8. Juli 2002)

@ itz
Wollt grad Dein GB volltexten, aber das geht ja noch gar nich... 

Achso, das Pic sagt mir besonders zu... phaty mag's sicher auch!


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)

@whoa
danke wie ich immer ausgeschlossen werde

yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh endlich wieder nen kaputtes cdale und dann auch noch an der cdale sollbruchstelle - dat is fein!


----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

@ whoa:
wie war das mit dem coden ?!? tststs, jetzt treibt er sich schon wieder hier rum  
Und mit Lebaron, dat is wohl wieder typisch, mich macht er von der Seite an und selber is er so zu gedröhnt, dass er den Stadtplan von Berlin falsch rum hält, nene was soll nur aus dem werden *kopfschüttel*

Chris, der gerade vom Kampf auf der Strasse zurück is ...


----------



## whoa (8. Juli 2002)

...da will ich aber mal schnell loslegen, sonst wird dat wirklich nix mehr. 

Wie auch immer, Ihr seid schuld und zwar alle!


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)

@itz und whoa

lass uns einfach diese berlin liegt im ...und pdm im... diskussion beenden


----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

Jaja Gästebuch is gut ... und ne richtige Domain wäre auch von Nöten ...., aber viel wichtiger is erst mal das ganze Gelände zubearbeiten. Bin schon zwei WE's nich mehr auf'm Rad gesessen, aber Baggafahren is auch lustig  

Gruss Chris

P.S: Hab aber ein pic von meinem zweitliebsten Hobby :
nämlich Radlader dressieren


----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@itz und whoa
> 
> lass uns einfach diese berlin liegt im ...und pdm im... diskussion beenden *



Is ja schon gut, mir ist's eh egal, weil wohne ja nicht da   

Chris, der gerade die Dusche rufen gehört hat ...


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)

@itz

wat solldat denn ma werden auf dem foto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

Dat wird, 350m purer Spass mit gaaanz vielen Hüpf's und Steilkurven *froi* *oberfroi* *undsoglücklichbin*

Chris


----------



## rob (8. Juli 2002)

...kleiner scherz!


ich denke phatty wird ein bild von dem klein adroit ausdrucken, wenn er seine petition an den bundestag schickt zwecks einrichtung eines scharfen gesetzes für humane rahmenfarben! dann gibt es endlich verhaftungen und der ganze farbschrott und coladosenmüll geht ab nach offenbach...


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)

@rob

also dat nenn ick ma nen produktiven vorschlag!


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)

...verkaufen die sowas jetzt auch noch bei ebay-ich glaube dat radel tauchte hier schonmal auf


vorsicht überhöhte brechgefahr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1842208712


----------



## rob (8. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *vorsicht überhöhte brechgefahr*


 >brech- und bruchgefahr! obwohl es dem fahrer dieses ungetüm nur gut tut wenn das "fahrrad" wegbricht und er ordentlich aufn kopp fällt! 

anscheinend tut es not meinen gesetzesentwurf zu erweitern!!!


----------



## grumpf (8. Juli 2002)

@itz

wird das eine Coladosengrube? ? ?
oder willst Du den Bagger anpi..................??????
(bei der Stellung)

@bsg
Wie macht man einen Regenbogen fahrbar??

@bob
Vorstufe zur Bondage


----------



## bsg (8. Juli 2002)

@grumpf: da fragst du am besten gary klein ... fahreigenschaften und härte waren aber absolut erste klasse.


----------



## grumpf (8. Juli 2002)

@bsg
Hast Du mal ein Pic mit Dir in passenden Klamotten????


----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *...verkaufen die sowas jetzt auch noch bei ebay-ich glaube dat radel tauchte hier schonmal auf
> 
> 
> vorsicht überhöhte brechgefahr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1842208712 *



Kein Wunder das da steht super selten ...

Und he ich piss keinen Bagger an, das nennt man coolstes Kameraposing (locker,lässig und ganz easy, cool eben), ich setz doch nich umsonst ne verspiegelte Brille auf ...

Chris, sollen doch kommen die Dosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)

@itz
du solltest dat mit dem cdmassengrab aber ma in erwägung ziehen!


----------



## grumpf (8. Juli 2002)

@le-baron-von-bontrager
Guter Spruch auf ->Jugendwahn


----------



## bsg (8. Juli 2002)

@grumpf: glaubst du ich will mich absolut lächerlich machen ?!?


----------



## grumpf (8. Juli 2002)

@bsg

Nein, aber evtl. hat phaty noch einen Preis für die heisseste Kobination aus Fahrer und Bike. 

Manche werden es schon wegen dem OUTING  lassen.

Gruß René


----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

Du wirst es mir nicht glauben was mir da neulich beim Baggerfahren passier ist. Da roll ich doch glatt über so einen ollen Stahlrahmen der da rum lag und viel viel später komme ich da noch mal ganz zufällig vorbei und schau mir den Rahmen mal genauer an. Da stand was ganz komisches drauf Bontr.. und den Rest konnte man nicht lesen ... war ja genau dort wo das Rohr gebrochen war, naja was erzähl ich is ja egal ...  

Aber lebaron weisst du was dat für ein Teil gewesen sein könnte ???  

Chris


----------



## bsg (8. Juli 2002)

@phat: also für nen sonderpreis blamiere ich mich hier auch. ist aber eigentlich nur wirklich "retro" 

hier mal ein vorgeschmack (wenn ihr nicht mit preisen kommt mache ich weiter mit solchen bildern *gehässig*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (8. Juli 2002)

bin ja darauf (frühjahr 93) nicht schwer zu finden ...


----------



## grumpf (8. Juli 2002)

Telecom-Höschen hä????

echt goil...lechz.....mehr...diese Farben.
FFFFFFFUUUUUJJJJIIIIII is'n Schei$ dagegen


----------



## bsg (8. Juli 2002)

... mach ich weiter ...


----------



## bsg (8. Juli 2002)

@grumpf: nein ,kein telekom sondern voll die psycho-farben-combo von "tinley" (der triathlet) ...


----------



## grumpf (8. Juli 2002)

@bsg
Solche Pics hab' ich nur vom Handball. Glaube da gabs FUJI noch gar nich.


----------



## bsg (8. Juli 2002)

... schauen bei der tour heute zu (im hintergrund *g*)


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2002)

@itz


ohhhh du tier
der hat tief getroffen!!!


naja der baron wird jetzt ma fürstlich einen schlürfen gehen in diesem sinne macht ma schön weiter damit ich morgen beim auskatern was zu lesen habe-vielleicht kuck ich ja heute abend nochma rein

also postet was das zeug hät und bitte keine schweren zusammenhänge die bekomm ich im moment nich so hin!


----------



## grumpf (8. Juli 2002)

@itz

das bedeutet mal mind. 3 mehr.


----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

Ja klar doch, ebenso   
Is eigentlich die Idee: mal ein lekker Fläschgen auf machen ...

Wo wird denn das gute Berliner Kindel gebraut im Westen im Osten im Norden oder im Süden Berlins ?

Und bitte last lebaron antworten  

Chris


----------



## grumpf (8. Juli 2002)

DU sagst: lasst Herrn von Bontrager antworten..... und dann kommt gar nix mehr.

tz tz tz tz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (8. Juli 2002)

hört mir auf mit berliner kindl, das is ja fast so schlimm wie schultheiss...
wo das liegt kann lebaron sicher was sagen, und vielleicht erfindet er eine 5 himmelrichtung...


@bsg: muhaha, die fotos von dem rennen sind echt toll. habt ihr den fotographen eigentlich schon entschädigt wegen der physischen und psychischen folter und schäden??


----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

So jetzt wollen wir aber mal wieder zum Wesentlichen kommen.

Wo is eigentlich Phaty, der hat sich doch nicht etwa dem Pharma Tross angeschlossen oder hat er im Alkoholrausch irgendwelche Pillen genommen und is nun bei der Dopingkontrolle ?!? So genug des wesentlichen, jetzt gibet wat auf die Augen :
Nummero Uno: Ancelotti Gäbelchen Anno 93, Quelle: ein Zeitung die damals richtig geil war, wer weiss es ???


----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

Hehe Nicolaus (oder so ähnlich) Voulios (oder so ähnlich) im alter des Herrn Baron (war doch so oder?!?)
Qualle siehe oben ...


----------



## itz (8. Juli 2002)

Und wer wollte neulich ein Beni Pic ?!? 
So hier is eins:

Und wenn ich nicht hier bin bin ich auf dem Sonnendeck
bin ich bin ich bin ich oder im Aquarium ....
Lieder gibt's, mal so als Anmerkung ... 

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2002)

Hallo Pillermänner ...

kaum lässt Papa euch mal einen Tag alleine - schon postet ihr euch einen Wolf!
Habt ihr eigentlich keinen Sex????

Wir waren gerade bei der Tour De Pharmacie!! Klasse war es 10 Sekunden lang - und die Werbekolonne - 1A-Bunnie-Qualität!!!

So jetzt werden wir erst mal was trinken, und ihr bleibt schön von www.thehun.net weg und das mir keine Klagen kommen ... !!!

Monsier Le Phat!

@itz: ich hab Dich auch lieb


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Juli 2002)

phatty,du bist und bleibst ein perverses schwein wir können ja mal unsere favoritensammlung vergleichen,gibt bestimmt einige übereinstimmungen 
wo bleibt die pornopolizei?
sex?bei der hitze?bist du jeck?


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *phatty,du bist und bleibst ein perverses schwein *



Danke für das Kompliment ... !!! 
Glaub mir, meine Favoritensammlung willst Du nicht sehen ...!!!  
Da braucht man harte Nerven zu ... !!!

Übrigens habe ich thehun noch nie so wirklich durchgesurft, aber es war der einzige den ich gerade so auswendig konnte!!!  

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Juli 2002)

also,dat geht nu wirklich nicht!du kannst doch hier nicht die besten links verheizen.pass auf,bald ist hier keiner mehr,weil die alle beim hunnen sind 
na ja,mal was anderes:hat eigentlich jemand das bild,wo johnny t. als einziger bei nem rennen den berg hochfährt und alle anderen schieben?


----------



## whoa (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *na ja,mal was anderes:hat eigentlich jemand das bild,wo johnny t. als einziger bei nem rennen den berg hochfährt und alle anderen schieben? *



whoa hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (9. Juli 2002)

#1








#2








#3








#4


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

mann mann mit euch kann man ja doch was anfangen garde kommsch vonner kleinen zechtuor zurück schon sind hier nen paar echt nette pic zu bsetaunen

ach ja dank an itz ür den großteil derer ...endlich!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

@itz
das mit dem bnty und dem bager fandsch imma noch net lustig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


@all

wat zur hölle habt ihr eigentlich auf einmal gegn mich????????????
hätte ich mich besser doch nicht als 18 outen sollen??????????????


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

@itz

ich war der mit dem beni pic--und der voilioz muss da so anfang 20 gewesen sein also immernoch über meinem schnitt

...SOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYY  dafür......


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

@phat 

sieht man dich hier auch mal wieer dat is ja der hammer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horst Link (9. Juli 2002)

Hallo zusammen 
ja so isses: mehr als  10 euro würde ich für den rahmen auch nicht zahlen. ist aber schön, dass ihr euch für das trek 8900 begeistern könnt (ja ich weiss, ist schon paar seiten her). deshalb meine frage an euch: habt ihr noch pinke, neonorange, neongelbe ... teile für mein schätzchen? ich suche also richtig schmerzende teile. also sachen die ihr noch nichtmal anfassen würdet . ich nenne mal eine tendenz: das matt chester singlespeedungeheuer, ohne dass ich nicht mehr kann----hilfe----

achso: bitte, bitte, bitte keine magura    
dann lieber neongrüne schaltwerkschutzbügel

ich glaube der rahmen war nur so billisch, wegen dem bike-aufkleber. ist schon abschreckend, oder? aber nicht für mich. hab da keine hemmungen

 christian (kein bike redaktör)

@phaty : jetzt gib es doch endlich zu: du hast dich nach deiner traumgabel von cd benannt, dir aber nicht getraut ein sl dranzuhängen 

@koko: das mit dem rad kriegste auch noch hin. 

so da issa nochmal
ps: die syncros gabel wird natürlich noch umlackiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

@horst
glückwunch zur gabel!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

@phat whoa koko itz und el

so undamit ihr mich wieder in ruhe lasst-denn sonst muss ich weinen und an mamis rockzopfel hängen gibt es hoffentlich morgen oder nee heute is es aj schon... nen pic is zwar nix aktuelles aber nen aktueller scan von was altem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horst Link (9. Juli 2002)

wieso zur gabel? DER RAHMEN ist das eigentliche highlight (oder doch der bike aufkleber?) PS: braucht noch jemand eine syncros Gabel, bevor sie neongelb lackiert wird?


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

@horst

ok nenn michbanause aber wat is an dem rahmen toll-wat zählt is die gabel!!!!

ich würd sie nehmen wenn dein gebot endtgemeint wr


----------



## whoa (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat whoa koko itz und el
> 
> so undamit ihr mich wieder in ruhe lasst-denn sonst muss ich weinen und an mamis rockzopfel hängen gibt es hoffentlich morgen oder nee heute is es aj schon... nen pic is zwar nix aktuelles aber nen aktueller scan von was altem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



S T R I K E ! ! !


----------



## Horst Link (9. Juli 2002)

banause! na was is schon toll an dem ding an dem ding? ich weiss es auch nicht. vielleicht die eklige mischung von alu und carbon verbunden mit einer wirlkich duften farbe. das mit dem angebot war noch sooo ernst gemeint. wollte eigentlich nen schrulliges threadtaugliches kuschelmonster zusammenschrauben. da wäre die gabel wohl ein bisserl fehlplatziert, oder? (obwohl in neongelb  )


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

@whoa

wat heist hier strike<?????????????????????????????


naja und weil ic mich aj so gern selber unterhakte sag i jetzt gute nacht und mahct nix dati net auch tue würd!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

ich nehm sie dir gerne b auch neon gelb!


----------



## Horst Link (9. Juli 2002)

ja, das nenne ich jetzt aber wirklich banause. passt doch gar nicht zu cd, oder? und an ein bonty erst recht nicht.


----------



## bsg (9. Juli 2002)

und wo ist jetzt mein sonderpreis ? oder soll ich weiter eure augäpfel verätzen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat whoa koko itz und el
> 
> so undamit ihr mich wieder in ruhe lasst-denn sonst muss ich weinen und an mamis rockzopfel hängen gibt es hoffentlich morgen oder nee heute is es aj schon... nen pic is zwar nix aktuelles aber nen aktueller scan von was altem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Da bist Du aber schnell eingebrochen ... ! Und mach Dir mal keine Sorgen wegen dem Alter, einen 38-jährigen hätten wir genauso angesprungen!
Ich hab ja gesagt, Du musst noch etwas abhärten ... !!!

Schönen Gruss!!! 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

erstmal einen verkaterten guten morgen euch allen!

wat zur hölle hab ick da gestern wieder für einen scheiß geschrieben-dat geht ja auf keine kuhhaut-straff posten sollte ich lassen

@phatty

abhärten-neeeeeeeeee dat habsch net nötig

und bilder kommen mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit heute abend!!!




in diesem sinne machts gut und AUA wat mir der schädel brummt


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

...wheeler taschen fürs radel hier nochein besonders hübsches exemplar


diesemal nich von fabial sondern ... ja auch bei ebay fängts jetzt mit dem zeug an


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *
> @phaty : jetzt gib es doch endlich zu: du hast dich nach deiner traumgabel von cd benannt, dir aber nicht getraut ein sl dranzuhängen
> *



Vielleicht sollte ich mal C'dale verklagen, die ja ohne Frage meinen guten Namen in den Schmutz ziehen ...
Ich überlege noch, was mir mehr auf den Magen geschlagen ist: Mein Coming-Out von Freitag oder die üble Unterstellung, ich würde mich nach einem Coke-Produkt benennen ... ich glaub dann bin ich doch lieber nicht heterosexuell ...

Und mit diesem Posting werden alle bestraft, die nicht regelmässig lesen und nun überhaupt keine Ahnung haben was das soll ...
Ach ja - ich war gestern 8 Stunden zur Tour de Pharmacie und als ich zurück kam hatte ich Dank unseres Herrn Baron überhaupt keine Peilung mehr was hier los ist...! Der denkt ja noch schneller als sein C'dale den Berg runterfährt!!!  

@whoa
Dein Archiv ist schon sehr beeindruckend!!! Ich muss auch mal wieder meine alten MBAs raussuchen ... Aber ich hab da noch ein Bike-Buch aus den USA von 1989 ... DAS ist sehr old-school ... aber keinen Scanner ...   naja finden wir auch einen Weg!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

@phatty


wie jetzt wat habsch denn gemaht dat unser c'dalenamensklauer net hinterher kommt war doch alet recht verständlich


@itz
übrigens habsch von deiner schauergeschichte schlecht geträumt nen bonty unterm bagger - AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

...hier nochmal ebay

und ich frag mich wie man darauf sitzen soll
und vorallem sieht man da glaubsch nix anderes außer asphalt !

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1842490820


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phatty
> wie jetzt wat habsch denn gemaht dat unser c'dalenamensklauer net hinterher kommt war doch alet recht verständlich
> *



Das Du bei meinem Posting mitkommst ich ja auch klar .... schliesslich BIST DU DER THREAD!!!! Du wohnst doch hier schon ...!
Wahrscheinlich steht demnächst in Deinem Pass

LeBaron
Fertigmacherthread
IBC-Forum
Deutschland

als Adresse ... !!! 

Geh mal frische Luft schnappen und werf Dir eine Ullrich-Pille ... !!! Äähm Aspirin meine ich ...

phaty


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

och na komm so schlimm is es ja auch nimmer

schließlich fahr ich trotzdem jeden tag!!!!!!!

und irgendwie verpasse ick neuerdings immer die posting-rush-hour  wat mich net sehr erfreut!!!

naja phatty und noch stehst du ja oben in der liste noch bist du der threat


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *och na komm so schlimm is es ja auch nimmer
> 
> schließlich fahr ich trotzdem jeden tag!!!!!!!
> ...



noch 71 Postings und Du hast mich platt gemacht ...!!!

Ich geh mich jetzt sonnen ...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

@whoa:danke für's pic!das ist für mich irgendwie immer schon der inbegriff des mtb gewesen
@horst link:lass mein rad in ruhe 
@lebaron+phaty:süß,ihr streitet euch wie ein altes ehepaar,wer denn nu spült 
so,muß arbeiten,gruß kokodemvielzuwarmistundderlieberradelngehenwürdeanstattautoszuvermieten


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

...SPÜL...

kawusssssssscccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

Moin ihr Saftnasen, Schlecht_geträumt_haber und Coladosenquetscher  

@ lebaron : das Nico V ...  Pic zeigt ihm im Alter von 18 Jahren und dass du so schlecht geschlafen hast, war so geplant ... was aber wiederum nichts mit deinem Alter zu tun hat  
 @Phaty : Schön dass dein Herz so gross is und das obwohl du immer so böse zu den C'dale fahreren bist  hab dich natürlich auch ganz doll lieb  
@whoa : das sind doch mal geile Pix  
@koko: ich würd ja C'dales vermieten, könntest dich bei jeder Delle und bei jedem der vom Hof fährt köstlitzsch amüsieren ... 
@HorstLink: Du bekommst alle Daumen dieser Welt :
"... wollte eigentlich nen schrulliges threadtaugliches kuschelmonster zusammenschrauben ..."
Das nenn ich doch mal Einsatz ...
@ rob: der D5 Artikel (hat zwar nix mit dem Thread hier zu tun aber, et mut raus) is, mir fehlen die Worte ...   

Und an den Rest der Bande : weida machen !!! 
Gruss Chris


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

stimmt der war ja bei gt schon juniorenweltmeister!
naja dann kenn ich ja jetzt meine bestimmung!

jaja dem whoa seine bilder findsch auch extrem geil!!!!!!!!!  

aber dat beste is eindeutig johnny t. eisern als einziger den berg bekämpfend


und ich hoffe du überrollst nie wieder bontys


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

Was willst du denn eigentlich mit nem Bonty, schau doch selbst is viel zu gross für dich ...  
Quelle:  http://www.rgmc.org/


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

selten so gelacht


...und ich bin raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

... auch ihr müsst euch nie wieder schämen und könnt von heute an auch wieder an Eisdielen vorbei fahren  

Auch gefunden auf http://www.rgmc.org/

Poser Boots 
  by len bruffett 

Have you always wanted to own a pair of front shocks? Do your friends and neighbors look down their noses at you because you're riding a rigid machine? Do they call you a hoser? Well, you can regain your self respect as a "poser". Modern mountain bike technology has made it possible for you to at least look like you're riding on a cushion of oil-- just like those gear heads you ogle in MBA. LENCO ltd. is proud to offer the latest in Poser Paraphernalia - - the Poser Boot. It was developed by Hans Heim Poser, a guy who only looks like he knows what he is doing. The boots look and feel like the real Mc Coy and installation is simple. Drop your front wheel and slip one glistening rubber Poser Boot on each fork blade. Butt them against the bottom of your forks cantilevers, then zip tie them in place.
Poser Boots will give the impression that you are a suspension kind of guy, but more important, everyone will think that you have the financial wherewithal to blow wads of money. In fact, your fork will appear to be equipped with "upside down" sliders, the latest in front strut technology! When friends and neighbors ask to "test squish" the front end by leaning on your handlebars, remind them that you have them "locked out", just the way you like'm. To add to the "effect" squirt a little light weight oil on your fork blades at the bottom of the boots. The oil will attract dust and help substantiate your claims of an oil dampened suspension. Even the best Hollywood special effects man would be proud of you. If Poser Boots are not available at your local bike shop any black shock boot will do. Just don't try to pull this off with one of the clear or translucent shock boots!

  und Gruss Chris


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

Was für ein geiles Fundstück!!! 

     

5 Daumen für die Poser-Fraktion ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

Muss ich dir wohl nich sagen, aber geh mal auf die Site und schau dir mal die Details von dem Bonty an, aber lass schon mal kaltes Wasser in der Dusche laufen ... zum wieder runterkommen  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

Ach Du mein ....

Was machen wir denn jetzt Junge... 2399 Euro fürs Bontrager und 230.000 für die Rolltreppe um raufzukommen ... so'n Mist...

phaty!


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

Warum K.B. die auch nicht klein ... er gebaut hat


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Warum K.B. die auch nicht klein ... er gebaut hat   *



Jetzt wissen wir ENDLICH wie ein "Leider-immer-noch-kein-Bontrager" aussieht!!


----------



## j.ö.r.g (9. Juli 2002)

oder halt so:


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von j.ö.r.g _
> *oder halt so: *



boah das ist bike-porno ... RockShox-Starrgabel mit Superwubbadubba Ringle Nabe ... irgendwie ... cool ... !

phaty!


----------



## bsg (9. Juli 2002)

also das ist doch ne machine tech nabe und ein fast feather spanner ...

phatty, setzen, sechs !


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

So sieht ein Singletrail in Marin County aus ... 

Ach ja.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *also das ist doch ne machine tech nabe und ein fast feather spanner ...
> 
> phatty, setzen, sechs ! *



Whoa ist hier der Klugschei$$er ... 

Für mich sieht das sowieso wie eine aufgeblasene Konservendose aus ... !

phaty!


----------



## Sylvester (9. Juli 2002)

...musst du hier solche bilder posten?!?


----------



## go-dirt (9. Juli 2002)

die nabe ist eine fimoco dynamite...  

oins chlor?


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *...musst du hier solche bilder posten?!? *



nö muss ich nich ... aber is schön gelle?


----------



## Sylvester (9. Juli 2002)

-


----------



## bsg (9. Juli 2002)

echt gemein phatty !!! 

du kannst dich jetzt nur noch durch eines retten: nämlich uns alle dorthin einladen !!!

@go-dirt: stimmt, die machine tech hatte ja keinen solchen knick ... verwechselt ...


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *echt gemein phatty !!!
> 
> du kannst dich jetzt nur noch durch eines retten: nämlich uns alle dorthin einladen !!!
> ...



Wieso habe ich eigentlich noch nie was über VOTEC Bikes abgeästert... da könnte man mal ein paar Stunden mit C'dale aussetzten und über Cola-Dosen Made in Germany reden ... 
Denn machen wir uns nix vor - der Eisdielen-Einsatz ist mit VOTEC erheblich einfacher als mit C'dale ... denn die Lefty sieht ja etwas impotent aus - aber so eine VOTEC Mistgabel macht doch wirklich was her ... 
Wie die Gabel eines Mannes - so sein Johannes ...


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

Jajaja VOTEC_h = Lowtech und alles was sich reimt is gut ...

Aber mal zur viel diskutierten Nabe, könnte das nich auch ne GT sein ?!? Die hatte auch so nen Knick, also wenn ich mich nich irre *grübel* ?!?

Gruss Chris, der jetzt radeln geht


----------



## bsg (9. Juli 2002)

jeder kriegt was er verdient ... 

ausserdem ist das keine coladose sondern höchstens ein high-tech-joghurtbecher 

und die gabel sieht schon sehr potent aus *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester (9. Juli 2002)

...schön zum anderen müll gestellt! da muss der besitzer sich nicht wundern, wenn es zusammen abgeholt wird  

schön aufpassen: mittwochs ist sperrmüll!


...oder wurde es gar mit absicht dorthin gestellt?!?


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *...schön zum anderen müll gestellt! da muss der besitzer sich nicht wundern, wenn es zusammen abgeholt wird
> 
> schön aufpassen: mittwochs ist sperrmüll!
> ...



     

Du hast mir die Worte aus dem Mund genommen!!! Aber lag ja auch nahe!

Ach ich bin so stolz auf Euch - so viel BASHING-Potential ... !!!

phaty


----------



## Sylvester (9. Juli 2002)

...und zusammenkehren...


----------



## bsg (9. Juli 2002)

klar, links glas zum recycling, dann der besen, dann der gelbe sack und ganz rechts die tonne für restmüll.  bei uns ist zum glück nie sperrmüll wenn man es nicht extra anfordert ... daher habe ich das votec immer noch


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *klar, links glas zum recycling, dann der besen, dann der gelbe sack und ganz rechts die tonne für restmüll.  bei uns ist zum glück nie sperrmüll wenn man es nicht extra anfordert ... daher habe ich das votec immer noch  *



Das gibt jetzt erstmal einen Sonderpunkt, weil Du es wirklich verstehst, Dich selbst nicht so ernst zu nehmen ... ganz im "Geiste des threads" ... uiiiii soulbiker ... mir ist so esoterisch ... !!

"Ein VOTEC auf der Autobahn ... uuiiiiiii da kann man prima drüberfahrn - das macht Spass ... ich geb Gas ich geb Gas ... !!!"

Naja beim VOTEC braucht man wenigstens nen Bagger um es platt zu machen beim C'dale reicht ein Smart!

phaty


----------



## whoa (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *die nabe ist eine fimoco dynamite...
> 
> oins chlor?  *


Wie ich seh hab ich tagsüber 'ne würdige Vertretung! 

So und nun werd ich mal in Azeroth vorbeischauen...
...bleibt nich wach bis ich wieder da bin, es kann spät werden. 

whhoooaaaa!!!!!
-derSichHeutSoEinSpielGekauftHat...daßErsteSeit6Jahren-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (9. Juli 2002)

@phat: danke ,danke. dann wirds jetzt so langsam (nach klein, rennbildern und votec) zeit für ein paar sonderpreise für mich ))

mit dem bagger dürftest du rechthaben, frei nach dem motto "unkraut vergeht nicht" dürfte der (glaube ich) bei sauber nach formel1-normen gemachte monocoque nicht so leicht kaputtzukriegen sein ...

deutsche wertarbeit hält eben länger als so ami-colabüchsen krempel


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@phat: danke ,danke. dann wirds jetzt so langsam (nach klein, rennbildern und votec) zeit für ein paar sonderpreise für mich ))
> 
> mit dem bagger dürftest du rechthaben, frei nach dem motto "unkraut vergeht nicht" dürfte der (glaube ich) bei sauber nach formel1-normen gemachte monocoque nicht so leicht kaputtzukriegen sein ...
> ...



Zu blöd, dass die bei VOTEC manchmal die falschen Hinterbauten dranbauen oder die nicht so ganz im Lot sind ... 
Als die nach dem Konkurs in einer Anzeige geschrieben hatten: "Der bekannt gute Service für Händler und Kunden geht weiter ... " habe ich das wirklich als Bedrohung aufgefasst!!!

phaty!


----------



## bsg (9. Juli 2002)

stimmt. wenn die hinterbauten und sonstigen teile die qualität wie der monocoque hätten dann wären die teile wirklich gut. der monocoque ist nämlich wirklich astrein. aber die schwingenlagerung ist eine fehlkonstruktion und die geschichten vom kleinen türken der mit langem hebel die rahmen nach dem schweissen richten muss kenne ich auch ... (ist das der gürses von bergwerk gewesen ?)


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *stimmt. wenn die hinterbauten und sonstigen teile die qualität wie der monocoque hätten dann wären die teile wirklich gut. der monocoque ist nämlich wirklich astrein. aber die schwingenlagerung ist eine fehlkonstruktion und die geschichten vom kleinen türken der mit langem hebel die rahmen nach dem schweissen richten muss kenne ich auch ... (ist das der gürses von bergwerk gewesen ?) *



hab ich keine Ahnung weissu ... aber iss schon krasse Aktion von den Checkern ...!

BERGWERK!!!! Da wäre dann ja schon das nächste Opfer ...!!!

phaty!


----------



## bsg (9. Juli 2002)

wäre aber ziemlich unfair über das deutsche mtb-urgestein lutz scheffer herzuziehen ... zumal er ja seine bikes so dezent in retro-farben lackiert


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *wäre aber ziemlich unfair über das deutsche mtb-urgestein lutz scheffer herzuziehen ... zumal er ja seine bikes so dezent in retro-farben lackiert  *



So weit so gut - aber ich höre von meinen Fullie-Freunden immer, wie schlecht die Teile wären! Alles gelogen??
Der Lack ist schön - das ganze Erscheinungsbild ist recht cool ... aber sonst??
Man kläre mich auf!

phaty!


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

Klotec,
Ich hör immer nur die Gabeln funktionieren erst richtig wenn sie ausgeschlagen sind und die Hinterbauten tun das gleiche wie wir beim anschauen selbiger, nämlich sie brechen .... 

Chris, der jetzt ein F5 oder G6 oder T2 oder wie auch immer dieses hässliche Teil mit dem dicken graden Oberrohr (komisch diese Beschreibung könnte fast auf mich zutreffen) im Netz sucht und das auch nur weil die Waldfee (die gar nix von ihrem Glück weiss) keine Zeit hat .*grummel_so'n_sh*t_verdammte_Axt*


----------



## bsg (9. Juli 2002)

also die schwinge und gabel sind noch die ersten. das schwingenlager neigt aber extrem zum lockern (und daraus resultierend wahrscheinlich zum ausschlagen ....). fahren tut sich die kiste mit der gabel (air quadrat) ganz gut, nur der cane-creek dämpfer ist eine katastrophe vom setup her und allem ...


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

Votech,
hat ne Hammer Website, und nein ich will keine Browser laden ... *agro*
Und warum steht bei Resonancen nich der db Wert denn der Rahmen erzeugt , sondern irgendwas von Forum ?!? 
Wie auch immer ich hab gefunden was ich wollte:
They call it t5, I call it no.1 trash ...

@bsg:
wat hast du denn für einen ck *drinnen, weil so richtig schlechtes hab ich über die noch nicht gehört (hoffe doch wir dürfen hier über Luftdämpfer sprechen ) ?

* Nachtrag : ck meint cane kreek  , roadracen macht eben blöd ..

Gruss Chris


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

mich macht ihr an dat ick den ganzen tag im forum verbringe und die sonne genießen soll und selber bleibt ihr beim geilsten wetter hier hucken...tzttzzzzz

und wat soll eigentlcih dieset votec zeug-ich hab grade gegessen


ach ja heute abend gibts bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 3968 (9. Juli 2002)

Wie könnt ihr es wagen über die tollste deutesch Bikeschmiede (dieses Wort!) herzu ziehen? *kicher* 
Wo doch der große Hanibal Lesewitz sie für heilig erklärt hätte.

Jetzt mal ehrlich: Klopp den Scheiß in die Tonne!!!


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *mich macht ihr an dat ick den ganzen tag im forum verbringe und die sonne genießen soll und selber bleibt ihr beim geilsten wetter hier hucken...tzttzzzzz
> 
> und wat soll eigentlcih dieset votec zeug-ich hab grade gegessen
> ...



Wat willst du denn ..? Also ich hab meinen Soll erfüllt und hab mein krummes Näschen rad'lnder weise durch die Gegend bewegt.

@ D666mster:
heilig is gut, aber der "Paul the pope" erzählt ja auch irgendsowas mit: poppen des poppenswillen ist nicht gut ...

Chris


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

TA TA TA TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

tatatattatatatattatttttATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

neiiiiiiiiiiiin ich muss alles neu machen sonen dreck!scheiß 30 sekunden


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *neiiiiiiiiiiiin ich muss alles neu machen sonen dreck!scheiß 30 sekunden *



Manchmal verstehe ich wirklich nicht wovon Du redest... !??

Drogen? 

Oder doch zuviel Rohloff-Hydraulik-Öl geschnüffelt!

phaty!
Sehr besorgt um den Kronprinzen!!!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

hier sind nun die fotos-es sind die einzigen die von mir und bike existieren-war immer eher der knipsfaule
naja die dinger sind mittlerweile auch schhon 2 jahre alt und naja ganz do wie darauf seh ick nimmer aus

hier dat erste
icke auffe dual strecke in cottbus








hier mein lieblingsbild-man sieht net viel aber geil isset irgendwie







so und nu die restlichen drei beim rumdümpeln in posdam

















jaja werdet ihr sagen dat is doch ooch wieda sonen kind dat eigentlich ins 5d-forum gehört
aber NEIN bin ick net-aber es macht halt spaß nen bisschen rumzuspringen und den berg runter zu knallen-deswegen zähl ich mich mittlerweile auch eher ins dh-lager als zu den rumspringern

naja und den klassikern bin ich ja eh verfallen-wie ihr wisst gehört zwar momentan keiner zu mir aber kommt zeit kommt bonty
und bis dahin träum ich halt weiter von nem bonty unter itz's bagger-und von nem vollen gelbeutel der mir die rettung erleichtert

wenn ihr ganz nett seid und bitte bitte sagt dann werd ick ma kucken ob ick noch bilder von meinen bikes mache und die hier reinstelle
vielleicht werd ick ja auch ma alle meinen bunten teile an mein titangraues stahl gt klatschen und dann gnade euch wenn ihr ne sonnenbrille habt sonst war es das mit der netzhaut  

na dann zerreißt euch ma die mäuler über den kleenen jungen baron der ja eigentlich den bildern zu folge ins 5d-forum gehört


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

keine sorge ich wollte halt nen dicken auftritt mit den 3 postings hintereinander
(richtig betont kommt bei dem tatata einlied raus)

und dann hatte ich die letzte seite mit den bildern fertig und dann habsch die 30 sekunden grenze unterschritte und alles war futsch

also kein grund zur sorge ich könnte höchstens nen sonnenstich haben!


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

ich seh keine Bilder bei mir!!!

wattnulos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

mann mann stell dich net so an ich seh se!

oder sollte sich der prinz jetzt um papis drogenkonsum nen kopfmachen?


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *mann mann stell dich net so an ich seh se!
> 
> oder sollte sich der prinz jetzt um papis drogenkonsum nen kopfmachen? *



ich probier mal einen anderen Browser!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

ohatty wie wär es damit?


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

poste mal eins EINZELN ohne TEXT!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ohatty wie wär es damit? *



Keine Witze über mein iMac...! Da werd ich richtig böse...


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

geht nimmer hab die schon gelöscht und müsste die erst wieda in jpeg format basteln

warte ma bis die anderen kommen-ma sehen ob die auch nix sehen

ich kuck nochma obsch wat falsch gemacht habe aber wie gesagt ickseh se


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

nee doch net probier ma nochma!


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *geht nimmer hab die schon gelöscht und müsste die erst wieda in jpeg format basteln
> 
> warte ma bis die anderen kommen-ma sehen ob die auch nix sehen
> ...



auf drei Verschiedenen Browsern!


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

whuuuuuaaaaaa!!!!!!!
isch lach mich tot!!!!
ganz großes kino,lebaron


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

@koko

wie jetzt-wat meinste?


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

Ich kauf mir auch nen mac, phaty's Kreuze sind viel schöner als meine  
koko Daumenkino oder was !!!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

wat denn bei dir gehts auch net?sind ganz normale jpegs


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

na wie sind die von OmniWeb???


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

jetzt poste sie halt einfach einzeln - nix mit 5 Bildern in einer Antwort!
Das lernen wir nächste Woche...!!


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

n schworzen bildschirm hob i!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

baron will uns verarschen!der hat gar kein rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

Irgendwie krieg ich es nicht gebacken mich mit Opera oder dem Mozi anzumelden, sehe als nicht ob die es packen  
Wie auch immer irschendwas is da .... nicht zu sehen ...


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

Ich stell mir gerade vor wie Monsieur LeBaron jetzt vor dem Computer rumpanikt!
Gaaaaaaanz ruhig....

ich glaube ja das macht er nur um seine Posting-Zahlen hochzutreiben ... bald hat er mich!!!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

baron,versuch's doch mal so


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Irgendwie krieg ich es nicht gebacken mich mit Opera oder dem Mozi anzumelden, sehe als nicht ob die es packen
> Wie auch immer irschendwas is da .... nicht zu sehen ... *



Ich habe gerade sämtliche meiner 8 Mac-Browser probiert... is nix!
Der Junge hat es einfach an die Wand gefahren ... !
Jetzt konzentrieren wir uns ein wenig - und schon wird es gehen ...!


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

Na wenigstens hat er mal mindestens 34 Bilder auf der Pladde:

file:///C:/WINDOWS/Desktop/Foto0034.jpg


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

so sind se zwr aus dem zusammenhang gerissen aber egal hier is jetzt dat wat an erster stelle kommen sollte


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

.. und alle 34 auf'm Desktop *schrei_umfall_lach_umfall_schrei_lach_lach_schrei_umfall*

Lebaron poste die wirklich mal einzeln ....


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

ja,aber da haben wir's doch!du mußt die sache hochladen,nicht mit dem rechner verlinken!


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Na wenigstens hat er mal mindestens 34 Bilder auf der Pladde:
> 
> file:///C:/WINDOWS/Desktop/Foto0034.jpg *



VON LAUFWERK C: ?????????????????

was macht der denn da????

Kein Wunder, daß ER es sieht auf dem EIGENEN Computer aber wir nicht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

Wenn schon denn schon oder wie !!!
Chris der jetzt den Beamer aufbaut, wei sein 19" viel zu klein is ...


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

nee nee itz die sind bei nem kumpel eingescannt und daher die namen-der hat die in seinem scan ordner automatisch so bennannt bei mir gibbet nur die 5
so hier dat wat dat 2. sein sollte


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

uiiii ganz verschwommen ... doch ein C'dale????


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

3


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

4


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

mann,du bist ja doch ein 5d!sind die so verschwommen,weil du so häßlich bist?automatischer bildverzerrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

so und dat 5-te

und jetzt bitte immer erst lesen dann scrollen agucken scrolen lesen ...ihr kennt dat spiel!


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

ach so,das ist der sandkasten hinter deinem haus!darfst du noch nicht so weit weg von mamis rockzipfel


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

verdammt ick bin KEIN 5d  *grummel*     


naja aber bisher habe ich dat mit den bildern immer so gemacht wenn ich mehrere reintun wollte hat imma geklappt


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

Ich glaub ja mittlerweile dass ihm das Bonti von der Grösse her doch passen würde  
Aber ein Lob zur Einstellung hüpfen is nämlich nie verkehrt   ach ne


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

koko ist heute zum scherzen aufgelegt oder wat?

nee nee dat is schon n bisschen weiter als um die ecke

@phat nee nee um himmelswillen nich dat gerücht verbreiten et sei nen c'dale
et is nen purepower

www.purepower.de


*lebarongehtsichjetztärgenweilihnallefürnen5dhaltenerdatabergarnetseinwillweildiealledoofsindunderklassikvielmehrmagundjanurspaßamfahrenhabenwillwatebenbergabist*


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *uiiii ganz verschwommen ... doch ein C'dale???? *



Ist an zu nehmen ..... das es so was in der Art ist ..


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

sach ma,hast du auch ein foto mit weniger himmel aber mehr rad?


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

Nen pehpeh peddelpauwa, ach wie nett Rädchen aus der quasi Nachbarschaft weden natürlich immer gern gesehen ...


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

Mein Computer verschluckt sich dauernd!!!

Das im Hintergrund ist Shakira... ich trage mich aber mit dem Gedanken, sie gegen LeBaron auszutauschen ... der Himmel über Berlin ....


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

mann koko ich habe nur die 5 fotos wo mein radel zu sehen ist und die´sind 2 jahre alt und ihr habt sie grade gesehen-ick bin net sonen selbstverliebterallesimmergleichknipser 

wie gesagt hätteste gelesen hätteste eben oben lesen können dat ick versuchen werd noch fotos von meinen rädern zu machen!



ES IST KEIN CDALE VERDAMMT UND ICK BIN KEIN 5DTYP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

@itz

warum nachbarschaft bauen die nich südlicher irgendwo im s-wald?

@phat 
es wäre eine ehre für mich wenn ich shakira vertreiben könnte

aber hey es ist POTSDAM net berlin


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> ES IST KEIN CDALE VERDAMMT UND ICK BIN KEIN 5DTYP!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Nu isser aber böse der Kleine Prinz!!!
Ist schon okay ... sehr cool ... ich kann ja immerhin nicht so fliegen!!!

Und nächste Woche lernen wir, dass Annakonda keine Russische Tennisspielerin ist!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

@phat

wäre auch schwierig bei deinen ausmaßen 

und noch bin ich nicht sauer nur ein bisschen erregt


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

Das letzte was ich gehört hab war glaube ich Weinheim/Bergstrasse und die "Buchhaltung" sitzt hier ganz in der Nähe ...


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

@phaty:krämer????????sympatischer name


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und noch bin ich nicht sauer nur ein bisschen erregt *


hihi,jetzt geilst du dich auch noch an deinen eigenen bildern auf


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

@koko und itz

hääääääääääääääääää wat is jetzt los

geheime codes die eigentlcih heißen los verbündenwa uns gegen baron?


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *@phaty:krämer????????sympatischer name *



Ich würd ja mit Dir tauschen, aber dann würde ich ja wieder genauso heissen!!!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

fällt schon sehr schwer...


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich würd ja mit Dir tauschen, aber dann würde ich ja wieder genauso heissen!!! *


schlaues kind 
@lebaron:nich böse sein,ick mag dir doch och,wa


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

*he's still f...ucking confused*

und hat keinen plan von wat ihr redet


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

Okay .. ich schreib wie die letzte Sau, aber codes  

Nimm nicht von jedem Pillen an


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> **he's still f...ucking confused*
> 
> und hat keinen plan von wat ihr redet *



Koko redete über meinen Nachnamen und ITZ über die Location Deiner Bike-Marke....


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

guck mal,jetzt wo papa dich aufgeklärt hat,dürfte doch alles wieder im lot sein,oder.jetzt darfst du auch wieder mitspielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

ach so der herr krämer

aber wie heist ihr eigentlcih alle so im richtigen leben?

also mein name ist angus young


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

... wie gefällt Dir denn mein Desktop Sohnemann??


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ach so der herr krämer
> 
> aber wie heist ihr eigentlcih alle so im richtigen leben?
> ...




Dein Name ist Karl-Heinz Pillermann ... Du bist in wirklichkeit 76 und die Bilder zeigen Deinen Enkel!!!


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

So jetzt nur noch mit "@" damit ruh is, basta  

@lebaron: Echt Du hast immer ne Schuluniform an, tztztz aber c'dale shity finden ...


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

top aber ich hätte dat bild mit der funbox und den streifen genommen!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

nee aber ma im ernst-namen???????


@itz habsch schon verstanden dank papa eidechse
wieso schuluniform?
meinste die fox hose?


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ach so der herr krämer
> 
> aber wie heist ihr eigentlcih alle so im richtigen leben?
> ...


sach ma,willst du mich veräppeln?zähl doch mal 1 und 1 zusammen!zumindest von phaty und mir müsstes du doch jetzt die namen wissen.wenn du angus young bist,bin ich hugh heffner (oder wie heisst der genau?)


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

na phatty müsste doch...krämer heisen- ich glaub christian-oder?

aber du?


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *nee aber ma im ernst-namen???????
> 
> 
> ...



Ähhhm,
Angus Young is der von AC/DC der immer in einer ... na in was für einer Uniform die Gitarre rockt !?! Wer weiss es ... wer weiss es ... ?


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

schuluniform


stimmt da hättsch ja selber draufkommen müssen naja ich bin heut etwas konfus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

@lebaron:na dann guck mal meine letzten pm's an dich durch nich,dass du sonst irgendwann bei uns vor der tür stehst 
p.s.:in saarbrücken gibt's zwei c.krämer,also mach dir keine mühe


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *schuluniform
> 
> 
> stimmt da hättsch ja selber draufkommen müssen naja ich bin heut etwas konfus *



NUR HEUTE????? Gott sei Dank!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> NUR HEUTE????? Gott sei Dank! *



wat soll den nur heute heissen sonst bin ick ja wohl imma auf der höhe


@koko

verdammisch ick hab die gelöscht - sorry

aufklärung?


*eristgespanntwatwhoadatalteeisenschweinzudenfotossagt*


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

Also mein lieber Sebastian Baron aus Potsdam ...
Du kannst doch hier nicht einfach so Namen posten!!!!    

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *@lebaron:na dann guck mal meine letzten pm's an dich durch nich,dass du sonst irgendwann bei uns vor der tür stehst
> p.s.:in saarbrücken gibt's zwei c.krämer,also mach dir keine mühe *



Und Saarland bedeutet ja auch nicht gleichzeitig Saarbrücken ... !!!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

@phat


*er wundert sich woher du den vornamen hast*


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

jetzt ma ganz langsam ihr heist also beide krämer
und seid aus saarrücken-nur is saarbrücken im saarland

*baronderseit4jahrenkeineerdkundemehrhat*


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

@lebaron:na ich vermute doch mal stark,von seinen eltern,oder?oder hieß der briefträger so


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> 
> 
> ...



Pillermännchen ... Du musst wirklich vom Alkohol wegbleiben!!!
Deine eMail-Kennung zeigt Deinen VOLLEN Namen ... wenn Du von mir eine eMail unter phatlizard bekommst ist die Kennung phatlizard! Du hast aber (OUTLOOK EXPRESS?????) Deinen echten Namen eingegeben!!!
Wenn du nochmal Schwein-Bilder-Runterladen-Seiten besuchst, dann bitte aufpassen!!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

@koko


*erkringeltsichhintermrechner*

es geht um meinen vornamn und woher phatty den hat!


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *jetzt ma ganz langsam ihr heist also beide krämer
> und seid aus saarrücken-nur is saarbrücken im saarland
> 
> *baronderseit4jahrenkeineerdkundemehrhat* *


torfnase!guck doch mal unter den ernie:steht da saarbrücken?mann mann,heute bist du ja noch langsamer als sonst 
@phatty:nu jo,aber sonst is da ja auch nich mehr soviel,oder


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *@lebaron:na ich vermute doch mal stark,von seinen eltern,oder?oder hieß der briefträger so *



   

Der heutige Brüller ... !!!!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

*kann sich nimmer halten und muss über eihgene dummheit lachen*

mann stimmt bonn!
aber jetzt seh ich gar nimmer durch!

naja wie auch immer dat vorhin war echt nen riesen reißer

Thumbs up für koko


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

@lebaronass auf,hab nen riesenhinweis gelegt,wie ich heisse.vielleicht kommst du ja drauf,obwohl ich da heute nicht mehr dran glaub 
p.s.:aber nich ärgern,gelle


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

alles schon mitbekommen und er hat es heute noch geschafft yeaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

und dat mit nettem nebeneffekt-a ja die hersheys!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2002)

Wenn irgendwelche INTELLIGENTE ausserirdischen  Wesen diesen thread heute Abend verfolgt haben, dann wird in den nächsten 24 Stunden die Erde ausgelöscht! Sowas darf normalerweise nicht ungestraft bleiben!!!

phaty
geht jetzt arbeiten ...

Und bevor der Herr Baron sich wieder wundert, nein ich bin weder Zuhälter noch Nachtwächter noch Kabinen-Putzer in der Peep-Show ... !!!


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

na ja,für den notfall habe ich ja noch lebarons adresse:schick ich halt alle nach potsdam


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

@phatty

auc der kronprinz weis schon dat et leute gibt die auch ma ne späte schicht einlegen

dat mit den ausserirdischen...mhmmmm...ich wollt schon immer ma entführt werden


----------



## itz (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wenn irgendwelche INTELLIGENTE ausserirdischen  Wesen diesen thread heute Abend verfolgt haben, dann wird in den nächsten 24 Stunden die Erde ausgelöscht! Sowas darf normalerweise nicht ungestraft bleiben!!!
> 
> phaty
> ...



dann musst Du ein Ausserirdischer sein ....  

Chris, der sich jetzt für die nächsten zwei Tage verabschiedet, weil so eine Art Familien feier weit weit weg ansteht. 
Mir graust es schon zwei Tage nachlesen zu müssen oh welch Horror .... 
Und kein Porno sonst is TAtütata und die Thread-Polizei kommt ..


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

viel spaß und grüß schön


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Mir graust es schon zwei Tage nachlesen zu müssen oh welch Horror ....
> *


WAS SOLL ICH DENN SAGEN?ich bin nächste woche für 7 tagen auf malle ich seh mich schon verzweifelt ein internetcafe suchen


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

ihr könnt einem ja so leid tun


----------



## grumpf (9. Juli 2002)

Bin heute leider zu spät von der Arbeit gekommen.
Aber noch nie 3Alien mit Einstein's IQ um de Coladose spielen sehn. (Oder das 3Gang WHO IS WHO)

brüll-krächz-umachsedreh-wechschmeiss

der thread ist der knaller


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

tja grumpf wer zu spät kommt...

und dat der threat der hammer is steht ja wohl ausser frage


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

ich weiss nicht,aber irgendwie kann ich den 'modernen' yetis nichts abgewinnen,obwohl es eins der besser aufgebauten ist(abgesehen von der gabel und den laufrädern ).wie geht's euch?hab ich bei e-bay entwendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grumpf (9. Juli 2002)

@le-von-bon
Wenn wir die letzte sind dann machs Licht aus. Wollte heute noch ne Coladose verbiegen, aber es wird mir zu spät. Guck noch mal in den ->BetreffThread


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

@grumpf:mensch,da wollte ich ein bischen lästern und da kommst du zeitgleich mit so ner schönheit


----------



## grumpf (9. Juli 2002)

Läster ruhig.....
Fast jeder meckert über den veränderten Lenkwinkel. Muß ich jetzt mal irgendwie nachmessen. Ist aber super zu fahren. War vorher ne Ritchey Starrgabel drin und ist total nervös gelaufen. Ganzbild muß in diesem Thread so um die Seite 20 sein. 
Ich finde das Bike  

Wen es gehör findest Du in dem anderen Thread.

Gruß Rene


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

wie jetz,is das nicht deins?lenkwinkel müßte doch eigentlich in ordnung sein,immerhin federt die gabel beim draufsitzen auch was ein.es sei denn du bist so ein fliegengewicht wie lebaron


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

ok,thema votec hatten wir heute schon(gell,immer schön mitlesen)aber was zur hölle ist das hier??


----------



## grumpf (9. Juli 2002)

Ein original aufgebautes Wicked hat das gerade Oberrohr. Jetzt mit der FederGabel steigt es leicht an. Geht ja nicht jede Gabel rein (1').

Das aufdiesembikesitzendefliegengewicht ist meine Frau.
Ich bau mir jetzt ein P-20 auf


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

weiter geht's:
der richtige gebrauch einer coladose


----------



## rob (9. Juli 2002)

*erschreck* die reifen an dem yeti sind jawohl der horror (über die laufräder legen wir das todestuch des schweigens)!


----------



## rob (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *der richtige gebrauch einer coladose *


 >den semmelts volle kanne auf die stirn - recht is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grumpf (9. Juli 2002)

Hi KOKO; moin moin

hab das pic bis auf 1qm vergrößert.
Zeitfahrmaschine eines Triatlethen der für Dirt-Jumps Zeitgutschriften kriegen will.


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

ja so lob ich mir coladosen!

aber wat zur hölle is denn mit dem yeti oder besser mit dem typen dem es gehört-die krankheit will ick net haben!

naja und zu votec sag ich lieber nichts!


*gehjetztharaldkucken*


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von grumpf _
> *Hi KOKO; moin moin
> 
> hab das pic bis auf 1qm vergrößert.
> Zeitfahrmaschine eines Triatlethen der für Dirt-Jumps Zeitgutschriften kriegen will.    *


vergrößert?wo?na egal.aber immerhin ist der typ mal ehrlich und zieht sich direkt slicks auf das rad.das ist ja das,was mich am meisten heutzutage an der 'szene' stört.die meisten kaufen sich irgendein schweineteures fully und fahren damit nur zur eisdiele oder so und nie ins gelände.nennen sich dann aber ganz wichtig 'biker','freerider',downhiller' und was weiß ich wie sonst noch.gestern im biergarten habe ich fast das kotzen bekommen,soviele 'harte jungs' kamen da mit teuren rädern,voller montur aber blitzesauber und vollkommen schweißfrei im kleinstmöglichen gang angeeiert.das ist genauso shizophren wie mit ner 90.000 mark m-klasse den großstadtcowboy zu eiern.oh oh,mein puls!ruhig koko,ruhig!


----------



## whoa (9. Juli 2002)

@ lebaron
Sei froh, daß ich die Aktion erst jetzt gelesen hab! Die Pics mit'm Desktop zu verlinken is ja wohl der Wahnsinn!! 

Da zeigt sich wiedermal, daß die Medikamente die Dir der Arzt verschrieben hat doch zu stark sind...  ...setz die lieber ab!
Besser is. 

War wahrscheinlich ganz gut so... ich bin heut nämlich ziemlich gemein drauf! 
Und wenn ich gemein sag, dann geht das schon eher in Richtung fies - bösartig... 

Achso die Bilder könnten natürlich kleiner und schärfer sein, aber sind ja schonmal 'n Anfang... 


Die Pics vom W.v.d.V.G.-Cups lassen noch etwas auf sich warten...


> _Original von rikman _
> Hallo, ich hatte versprochen, dass die Fotos vom W.v.d.V.-Cup am Dienstag online gehen. Leider hatte ich ein paar Probleme mit dem Server, daher werde ich es erst im Laufe des Mittwochs schaffen. Geduld.




So nun muß ich noch'n bissle schrauben, mein Vorbautick... Ihr wißt schon.
Syncros...


----------



## grumpf (9. Juli 2002)

zu dem yeti habe ich etwas aus einer Abhandlung zur Restauration von Bildern:


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

blau-indigo-schwefel???????
ich bin benebelt



@whoa

na dann habsch ja nochma glück gehabt
aber wie gesagt mit dem verlinken hat bisher auch immer greklappt wenn ich mehrere bilder posten wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grumpf (9. Juli 2002)

@koko

Bild kopiert und vergrößert und vergrößert und vergrößert und vergrößert und vergrößert und vergrößert und vergrößert und vergrößert; hab trotztdem nich rausgekriegt was der besitzer da aufbauen wollte.


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

ya 'now,eim ä friireida änt däts whei ei mänädcht itt tu gät tu sä obstwiese ok ok,jetzt dreh ich ein bischen ab,aber lasst mich einfach


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

wat sacht man dazu drei typen drei geliche bikes und alle drei haben die gleiche krankheit-geschmacksverirrung

welches von den 3 bikes haltet ihr für dat hässlichse?


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

öhm,schwere frage.das mit den gelben felgen gewinnt knapp.hat den höchsten brechfaktor!!!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

aber kinners ick seh schon wieder net mehr durch von welchem bike redet ihr denn - vom votec weiter oben?


----------



## rob (9. Juli 2002)

> welches von den 3 bikes haltet ihr für dat hässlichse?


...echt wer sich rote reifen montiert echt hat doch echt nen knall echt!

aber das mit den fünf D's hatten wir schon in einem anderen thread!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2002)

und laut herrn harald zu sat1 gewinnt die fdp

mann mann uns westerwelle als kanzler-wie tuffig


----------



## grumpf (9. Juli 2002)

kann ich nicht beurteilen. meine GraKa macht nur TrueColor 32Bit.


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *aber kinners ick seh schon wieder net mehr durch von welchem bike redet ihr denn - vom votec weiter oben? *


heute willst du uns echt fertig machen oder?mann,fragst doch selber nach den drei rädern und welches davon ist wohl gelb.sebastian,was soll aus dir nur werdn?


----------



## grumpf (10. Juli 2002)

KOKO mach ihn nich fertig. Er hat nur ein 3Bit Modem:
2vor 1zurück-2vor 1zurück-2vor 1zurück-2vor 1zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

hier: zum träumen für heut nacht:


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

nee ick war gedanklich noh bei dem watv grumpf vergrößert und....hat!

mit den gelben felgen dat is schon klar!


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

@grumpf

mein süßer man hat bereits dat zeitalter von dsl erreicht!


----------



## whoa (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> ...echt wer sich rote reifen montiert echt hat doch echt nen knall echt!*



GENAU! 

rote Reifen...  ...pfui Spinne *würg*

Skinwall... Nothing even else comes close! 

Schwarz, Grau oder Weiß, jedoch immer Skinwall!


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

da spricht doch einer mal ein wort!

so ick hau mich inne koje und jeb mir noch n bissel kuttner uff die ohren...


----------



## grumpf (10. Juli 2002)

@le-von-und zu -barontrager

wo ist dann das prob???
Leitung nein, Tastatur JA
wie früher baader-meinhoff: all nas lang nen anschlag.
fettbreitgrins und gute nacht 

cu


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

@grumpf

ich gaube wirverstehn uns da falsch

und ich glaube ich sollte auch ma pennen gehn- der threat hat heute meienletzten nerven gekostet!


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

jetz geht ihr pennen, wo man doch die einmalige chance hat das...


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

...*2000. Posting* zum besten zu geben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

du rob dat sind noch 40!!!!!!!!!!oder wir machen alle mit dann schaffen wa dat inna halben stunde!


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

stand da nicht eben noch 1998, oder hab ich mich 5 mal hintereinander verlesen? kann doch nich sein...?!?!
ich glaub das mit den 2000 überlass ich morgen vormittag jemand anderem *schnief*


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

wort!



also dann guts nächtle!


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Juli 2002)

naaaaacht!
p.s.nur noch 5 tage bis malle!und mit wem ich da hinfliege verrat ich euch vielleicht morgen


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *naaaaacht!
> p.s.nur noch 5 tage bis malle!und mit wem ich da hinfliege verrat ich euch vielleicht morgen *



Kann mir mal jemand erzählen wo Malle ist - und seit wann ist Koko Informeller Mitarbeiter des MDR getarnt als Sandmännchen?
Und wenn Guido Westerwelle Kanzler wird, ist er dann gleichzeitig die First Lady?
Warum sieht Markus Storck aus wie Kurt Cobain? Und ist der Erfolg von C'dale nicht gleichzeitig ein Zeichen für das Ende der Welt?

Fragen über Fragen ... !

Guten Morgen 

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *naaaaacht!
> p.s.nur noch 5 tage bis malle!und mit wem ich da hinfliege verrat ich euch vielleicht morgen *



Kann mir mal jemand erzählen wo Malle ist - und seit wann ist Koko Informeller Mitarbeiter des MDR getarnt als Sandmännchen?
Und wenn Guido Westerwelle Kanzler wird, ist er dann gleichzeitig die First Lady?
Warum sieht Markus Storck aus wie Kurt Cobain? Und ist der Erfolg von C'dale nicht gleichzeitig ein Zeichen für das Ende der Welt?

Fragen über Fragen ... !

Guten Morgen 

phaty!

P.S.: UND WIESO STEHT MEIN POSTING JETZT ZWEIMAL HIER????
ACH EGAL!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grumpf (10. Juli 2002)

moin moin phaty,
stotterst Du jetzt oder postest Du jetzt 36 mal um mit Sicherheit den 2000. zu haben? 

Gruß Rene 

PS: Ich kenn nur die MALLEDIVEN


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von grumpf _
> *moin moin phaty,
> stotterst Du jetzt oder postest Du jetzt 36 mal um mit Sicherheit den 2000. zu haben?
> *



Schnullerbäckchen ...

ich hatte den ERSTEN und den TAUSENSDEN!!! Mein Ego ist befriedigt!!! 

 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

hallöle erstma

mann koko bist du jetzt ins sandmannalter zurückgefallen?tztztz


@phat

cannondale=ende der welt dat is ne theorie
*überleg,grübel*


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Juli 2002)

nä is dat schön,kommste von der arbeit und liest soviel witziges 
@phaty:MALLORCA,kommst du aber eh nich hin,die flieger haben gewichtsbegrenzung(den hab ich grad mal von ganz unten hergeholt,schön nich?).
@lebaron:tschuldi,dachte das sei dein lieblingsfernsehstar 

@all:bin jetzt für zwei tage nicht da(nein,bin nich mit itz verwandt!!).also seid schön artig und immer weitermachen,gelle 

gruß kokoderglaubeichnochnichterwähnthatdassermitzweimädelsinurlaubfliegt


----------



## Sylvester (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *nä is dat schön,kommste von der arbeit und liest soviel witziges
> @phaty:MALLORCA,kommst du aber eh nich hin,die flieger haben gewichtsbegrenzung(den hab ich grad mal von ganz unten hergeholt,schön nich?).
> @lebaron:tschuldi,dachte das sei dein lieblingsfernsehstar
> ...





... mit mama und der älteren schwester!


----------



## whoa (10. Juli 2002)

W.v.d.V.G.-Cup Bilder


----------



## whoa (10. Juli 2002)

Mein Warrior...


----------



## whoa (10. Juli 2002)

El Diablo and his Coke...


----------



## whoa (10. Juli 2002)

whoa and his Warrior...


----------



## whoa (10. Juli 2002)

whoa beim mischen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

aber trotzdem nette pics

i like the one with beer and brave


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *whoa and his Warrior...  *



Boah Bruder ... das T-Shirt hast Du natürlich zur Verstärkung des Effektes ganz dringend gebraucht!!!! Wahnsinn ... Augenherpes im Endstadium!

Ich bin stolz auf Dich!


@lebaron

also wenn hier nicht viel los ist, dann ist es doch Dein Job was loszumachen - dachte ich immer!!!!

@el-diabolo

ist schon erniedrigend wenn alle Eisensäue auf das Bike herabschauen oder?


phaty!


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

tja phatty bei mir steht heute ma kreative pause an nach den haarsträubenden dingen gestern bin ich geistig noch net wieder so auf der höhe


@whoa

mann stimmt du hast ja dat shirt an  *augenweckätz*


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *tja phatty bei mir steht heute ma kreative pause an nach den haarsträubenden dingen gestern bin ich geistig noch net wieder so auf der höhe
> *



Du sollst nur aufpassen, das nicht irgendwelche 3Dler den Laden übernehmen!
Verteidigen bist zum letzten Biertropfen... !!!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

uiiiiiiiiiii schnell ...


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

AI AI captain


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ist das der euer automobillose paketserive der post?


@whoa: die bilder sind so unendlich geil!!! 
und ich bin schonmal mit dem brave gefahren leute!!!! d.h. ich bin imun! strike!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

Und den Klassiker wolltest Du uns vorenthalten???

Der Wald stirbt!!!


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

ach ja kinners noch 17 postings dann haben wa 2000!

also dann bietet an!

nee jetzt noch 16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ach ja kinners noch 17 postings dann haben wa 2000!
> 
> also dann bietet an!
> ...



Daher ist auch ROB online ... die Mediengeile Rampensau!!!
Gibt kein Interview für die 2000 ... !!! 

phaty


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

interview hatte ich schon (im ersten newsletter)  !

@lebaron: du zählst schon jetzt rückwärts? kannst es wohl garnicht erwarten...

@phatty: mit gewissheit: da wo whoa stand und pisste, schwang gevatter tot seine sichel durchs gehölz - da lebt nix mehr!
(überhaupt: woher weißt du das ich eine rampensau bin  ?)


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

14


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

11 och bitte bitte lasst mir meine stunde des ruhmes-dafür probier ich dann auch noch fotos von meinen bikes zu machen!!!
..ma sehen...


----------



## eL (10. Juli 2002)

hi leutz

@whoa
musstest du grad dieses pic posten???arrgghhhh 
man da kam ich mit rifli von der ehrenrunde(oder streckenendkontrolle man weis ja nie ob noch irgendwo im gehölz nen eisenschwein sich rumsuhlt) tja die pflichten der rennleitung .wer hat das den geknipst???ich kanns ja nich gewesen sein 
@phaty


> ist schon erniedrigend wenn alle Eisensäue auf das Bike herabschauen oder?


 gaaanz im gegenteil eher erhebend sie du nur zu das de bald mal nach Bärlin kommst 

el


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

naja dat mit dem bild is ja dann doch eher auslegungssache-für mich ist es auch eher erheiterndes herabstaunen!


ach ja noch 9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> @phaty
> gaaanz im gegenteil eher erhebend sie du nur zu das de bald mal nach Bärlin kommst
> ...



Nach der EM wird ernst gemacht! Vorher muss ich erstmal ein bisschen Radfahre!!!


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

habe doch noch nen bild gefunden dat ick heute noch zum einscannen geschleppt habe


da isset

ach ja noch 7


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

apropos ungläubiges staunen! hier seht ihr den whoa ausnamsweise mal fahrend auf seinem bock:


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

so jetzt aber-nach ner 1/4 stunde macht er endlich die seite auf-wat is denn blos mit dem server


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

Komm schon noch 4 und er ist Dir... !!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

meine theorie sbestätigt sich langsam

komme grade vom bierholen und da seh ich wieder en neuet geilet schiff rumfahren-ein serotta in dunkelschwarz
mir gold rot und grün

dann war da noch ne alte manitou drin ner 3-er glaub ich und die war so von oben nach unten inden drei farben übergehend lackiert-tres chique!!!!!!!!

naja dat einzige wat gestört hat waren die goldenen tune naben-aber sonst 900-er xtr rote cook's syncros hardcore vorbau und lenker und und und-also potsdam macht sich


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *meine theorie sbestätigt sich langsam
> 
> komme grade vom bierholen und da seh ich wieder en neuet geilet schiff rumfahren-ein serotta in dunkelschwarz
> ...



Jetzt weiss ich endlich wo mein ganzer Solidaritätszuschlag hingeht!!
Zum biken nach Potsdam .... na das nenn ich mal eine gute Verwendung!!!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

POSTEN BASTI!!!


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

ja ich ha ihn!!!! bääääääää


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

und weil ich so gut malen kann so sah es aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *ja ich ha ihn!!!! bääääääää
> 
> *



Kindermisshandler
Sohn eines arabischen Hurenhändlers
Deine Samen seien verflucht bis zum Ende deiner Tage
C'dale-Sympatisant
Frauen-Versteher
Bayern Fan ...

     

Den armen Basti so anzufahren!!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

maaaaaaan rob-eigentlich hätt ich mir den verdient-*heeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuul*


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

wow!!!! und ich hatte ihn wirklich!!!!!

*megafreu*


sorry, basti, aber ich war einfach scharf drauf wegen meines maleurs gestern. aber dafür hast du bald sie meisten beiträge! 
und bei 3000 lass ich dir den vorrang 



hüpfhüpfhüpfhüpfhüpfhüpf


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

dafür kann ich besser malen - ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄTSCH

TROTZDEM DAT WERD ICK DIR IMMER NACHSAGEN UND ANHÄNGEN


dann würdige wenigstens mein serotta


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

sorry lebaron! mir tuts wirklich leid, du hättest ihn ja auch verdient, ich weiß!  
aber sind wir mal ehrlich: wer dasitzt und mit paint hässliche bikes nachmalt statt 160mal die minute auf "aktualisieren" zu drücken, der..... 


ich geb dir einen aus irgendwann, irgendwo....


werd jetzt erstmal mittagessen!


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

und wat brauch ick titel-den habsch ja schon 

und insgeheim bin ich ja eh die heimliche macht hier im threat...

*höchstesselbstvertrauenerhat*


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

ich  nehm dich beim wort


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

eben!!! jenau!!!!


@phaty: "
C'dale-Sympatisant 
Bayern Fan ... " ---> DAS wird ein nachspiel haben!!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

Baron und Kronprinz!! Wer ist das schon ...???
Aber Rob für diese Kindes-Enttäuschung (Basti ist immerhin gerade mal Volljährig - aber schon am Bierzischen ohne Ende) gibt es beim nächsten Beer-Race ne Dose zwischen die Speichen! Oder Du must eine Stunde auf den C'dale-Katalog starren ... !!!

Entweder oder ...

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

mann mann jetzt hab ich meinen abend so schön geplant
erst bier holen dann den 2000 post
dann bier trinken
dann feiern gehen und weiter trinken
und alles bei srahlendem wetter

und jetzt es gießt aus kübeln - ja in potsdam geht die welt unter, die 2000 is auch futsch
und ob ick bei dem wetter noch feiern geh wees ick net

alles dreck hier


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

@phat 

danke du baust mich auf
papi!

*freutsichetwas*


@rob

rache is blutwurst!!!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

Dann darfst Du nie vergessen, es gibt noch Menschen, die sind viel ärmer dran: So wie whoa zum Beispiel... gezeichnet fürs Leben...!!!


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

danke phaty!!


@lebaron: das gewitter ist gerade bei mir (müggelsee) angekommen, das brauch immer tewa ne halbe stunde von potsdam hierher. es stürmt aber nur und regnet nicht, trotz blitz und donner und nachtschwärze....

das bier kannst du im übrigen auch so trinken!!!! nicht deprimiert sein, es gibt leute die wurden 4 mal bei der tour de france nur zweiter und leben immernoch (halbwegs jedenfalls). 
*also - sei stark!!!* und heul nich rum wien kleinkind, bekommst doch nochmal ne chance! 

@phaty: ich nem die dose, die dose, die dose!! cannondalekatalog - du bist ein krankhafter sadist!


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

@rob die dose is ne gute wahl

naja und pillen brausch ja noch net schlucken!

wetter bessert sich langsam-will heißen es hört LANGSAM auf zu regnen

vielleicht wird ja doch noch alles schön

also MÜTTER HALTET EURE TÖCHTER FEST,SPERRT SI AM BESTEN EIN DENN DER BARON ZIEHT UM DIE HÄUSER


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

jetzt tun sich auch in rahnsdorf die wolken auf - und wie...


freut mich übrigens, dass du wieder neuen lebensmut findest!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

jaja die wolken sind cool-bei mir war es also ob nacht wäre stockduster-aber woooooooo ist rahnsdorf?


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

guckst du auf die karte und siehst den müggelsee, den kennst du ja, der is gleich bei die müggelberge. und dann guckst du diagonal von den müggelbergen rüber übern see auf die nordöstliche seite: da is rahnsdorf am liegen - fast bei erkner, also von potsdam aus jwd!!


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

sag dat doch gleich


*guck*...*find*...*freu*


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

Ist gerade Berliner Heimtkunde für Nachwuchs Adlige angesagt?
Ich find doch nichmal Potsdam ... 
Das ist doch dort, wo die Amis damals den Stalin über den Tisch gezogen haben - oder? 

phaty - muss mal wieder dringend in den Osten der Republik!


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

ja genau da im schloss cecilienhof mit churchill und allen anderen!!!

mann guckst du berlin und dann unten links alles klar?


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ja genau da im schloss cecilienhof mit churchill und allen anderen!!!
> 
> mann guckst du berlin und dann unten links alles klar? *



Ja grob hätte ich es wohl auch gefunden! Ich wusste schon, dass es nicht Richtung Warschau liegt... 
Aber sonst... erschreckend wie wenig man sich da auskennt... und als Eisenschwein muss ich ja jetzt wohl Berlin-Kundig werden!!!

Ich bin ein phaty!

ach nee das war ja was anderes!


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

na dann is ja gut


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

wat denn jetzt war hier ne halbe stunde alarm wegen dem 2000-ten und jetzt is wieder ruhe oder wat???

*gehtsichjetztschickmachenunddannchickschecken*


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

Die liegen alle unter ihren Betten und warten bis ein Baum im Haus einschlägt!

phaty! 
hatüberhauptkeineangst ... weil es im Saarland ruhig ist!


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

dannmus der tapfere baron die wohl darunter raus ziehen oder doch liber ausziehen?

..nee nee sonst kommt die threat-polizei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

Lauf los Sohn und fang Dir ein Bunnie... 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2002)

soll er dir eine mitbringen?????
so moppiraartige laufen hier schon rum!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *soll er dir eine mitbringen?????
> so moppiraartige laufen hier schon rum! *



Ja bitte bitte... !!!!


----------



## eL (10. Juli 2002)

@ phaty
ik will den cannondalekatalog!!!!ja klasse gibs mir!!!ich steh auf schmerzen
nee nu ma ernst haste noch son uralten CD katalog???so noch wos die deltaV´s drin sind und sooo.oder die ersten superV´s midde carbonschwinge und pedalpogo serienmässig.

el


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *@ phaty
> ik will den cannondalekatalog!!!!ja klasse gibs mir!!!ich steh auf schmerzen
> nee nu ma ernst haste noch son uralten CD katalog???so noch wos die deltaV´s drin sind und sooo.oder die ersten superV´s midde carbonschwinge und pedalpogo serienmässig.
> ...



Für Dich wäre das ja wohl eher eine Belohnung denn eine Strafe!
Der ultimative Bike-Porno für unseren Teufel!!!
Nee nee Alter - da liegt kein Segen drauf...!!!

phaty!


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Die liegen alle unter ihren Betten und warten bis ein Baum im Haus einschlägt!*


>ich hab leider keine flatrate o.ä. und wenn ich soviel rumsurfe bekomm ichs am monatsende wegen der hohen telefonrechnung von meiner mutter mitm kochlöffel hinter die ohren...


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> >ich hab leider keine flatrate o.ä. und wenn ich soviel rumsurfe bekomm ichs am monatsende wegen der hohen telefonrechnung von meiner mutter mitm kochlöffel hinter die ohren... *



tja wer hier mithalten will ohne flatrate ist natürlich angeschi$$en ... könnte ich mich glatt aufhängen ...

phaty!


----------



## eL (10. Juli 2002)

och büdde büdde phaty ein deltaV nur ein einziges büdde scaann es und poste das mal hier 

el


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2002)

der junge muss sofort auf die intensiv um von dem tückischen virus befreit zu werden...

normal ist das nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *der junge muss sofort auf die intensiv um von dem tückischen virus befreit zu werden...
> 
> normal ist das nicht! *



Das schlimmste ist ja wohl der Gedanke, dass ihm das eine Erektion einbringen würde!!! NIEMALS!!!!!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2002)

Downieville Classic 

15 Meilen Downhill!!! 1500 Höhenmeter runter ... Arschgeil! irgendwo auf der Seite ist auch ein Video von einer Helmkamera bei der Abfahrt...

Check it out girls....!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

Bald ein SingelSpeed Attitude... fast hübsch!!!


----------



## rob (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Downieville Classic *


>nicht schlecht, besonders weil es beim dh nicht nur bergab geht: "Downieville Downhill Race- Sunday, September 8
Packer Saddle to Downieville.
4,500' descent / 550' climb"!!!!

aber gegen den WvdVGC is dat nix nix nxi!!

zum klein: diese reifen hatten wir doch an einem anderen bike schonmal ->*würg*. und der lenker is jawohl auch tierisch danaben...


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> >nicht schlecht, besonders weil es beim dh nicht nur bergab geht: "Downieville Downhill Race- Sunday, September 8
> Packer Saddle to Downieville.
> ...



Wie wäre es denn mit dem Downieville Downhill und einem Bier alle 2 meilen DAS könnte geil werden ....


----------



## rob (11. Juli 2002)

eigentlich heißt es:
"für kinder unzugänglich aufbewahren und nicht mit haut oder augen(!!) in berührung kommen". aber manche spinner nehmen es ja nicht so genau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mit dem Downieville Downhill und einem Bier alle 2 meilen DAS könnte geil werden ....    *



ausgehend von unseren empirischen nachweisen dürfte man um ca. 33% schneller sein also ohne! also zweifelsohne die beste lösung.


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *eigentlich heißt es:
> "für kinder unzugänglich aufbewahren und nicht mit haut oder augen(!!) in berührung kommen". aber manche spinner nehmen es ja nicht so genau: *



Oh mein Gott ...

ruft die Bullen, die CIA, das FBI, die GSG9, das Jugendministerium ... rettet das Kind ... es ist doch noch so unschuldig!!!!!

So was gemeines habe ich ja noch nicht gesehen!!


----------



## rob (11. Juli 2002)

das dicke kind schaut auch nicht gerade glücklich, sondern eher genauso dumm wie der besitzer dieses........"rades" beim kauf des selbigen!
DAS ist kindesmisshandlung.


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

kinners sacht ma nichnur dat ick mit leern armen zurück komme-nee ick muss mir och ncoh die perversen gelüste von e reinziehen

und wat zurhölle is an dem klein hübsch-mann ihr seid ja noch kranker als ich oder fehlt da einfach nur schlaf?


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

...und bisher hat niemand meine tolle serotta zeichnung gewürigt...

ich find dienoch besser als die vom klein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...und bei der habsch mich schon selbst übertroffen....


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *das dicke kind schaut auch nicht gerade glücklich, sondern eher genauso dumm wie der besitzer dieses........"rades" beim kauf des selbigen!
> DAS ist kindesmisshandlung. *







wat soll dat denn heißen wat du mit mir abgezogen hast ist schlimmer als auf el's cola zu sitzen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## go-dirt (11. Juli 2002)

jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen senf dazugeben.
das weisse attitude ist DAS hässlichste klein, welches ich kenne. mein persönlicher sieger in diesem thread.  

senfende


----------



## Deleted 3968 (11. Juli 2002)

Ey Chris, das klein iss ja schlimm. *kotz*
Hast du mal bei Wiesmann gekuckt?
Dom aka "der unglaubiche Hulk"


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *Ey Chris, das klein iss ja schlimm. *kotz*
> Hast du mal bei Wiesmann gekuckt?
> Dom aka "der unglaubiche Hulk" *



Bin gerade zurück vom Orthopäden ... nachdem die 5 ausgerenkten Wirbel wieder drin waren hat er mich gefragt, ob ich in letzter Zeit zu viel gesessen hätte... das hat mir echt zu denken gegeben ... !!!

Der Wiesmann-link, den Du mir geschickt hast war tot! Ich such die Dinger mal nochmal durch ...

An alle Berliner - nach dem Sturm: geht es Euch allen gut?? Sah ja schlimm aus!

phaty!


----------



## itz (11. Juli 2002)

Olla Mädels,
endlich ferdich gelesen, 3 neue Seiten und die 2000 geknäggt .... ne dat habt da jut jemacht, zu Tränen gerührt ... und dotal ferdich ....

Phaty und der Frage nach allen Berlinern unter euch schliess ich mich an ?!? 

Chris, der sich jetzt ferdichst in sein Bettchen knallt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (11. Juli 2002)

Ferdich wird übrigens das Wort des Jahres 2002


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

so und damit dat hier net einpennt werd ick jetzt ma wieder wat beitragen

also hier in potsdam gabs keien toten-eigentlich allet soweit in ordnung-dat soll der jahrhundertsturm gewesen sein???tztztz

@phatty

wieso wirbel?warste radeln und hat dich langemacht oder wat?

naja und dat klein is immernoch hässlich und dem kleinen c'dale jungen gehts bestimmt auvh net so toll-der wär wahrscheinlcih lieber beim jahrhundertsturm gewesen!


----------



## rob (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *wat soll dat denn heißen wat du mit mir abgezogen hast ist schlimmer als auf el's cola zu sitzen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


>ach komm, das mit dem 2000. beitrag war hart, aber das kind ist in seiner entwicklung MASSGEBLICH beeinträchtigt!!


das strum war echt genial!!! ich hab am küchenfenster gehangen und geschaut wie die riesen fichten bei uns im garten hin- und hergeschleudert wurden - man sind die biegsam (im gegensatz zu phaty wirbelsäule)!


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

jaja sone bäume sind schon recht wendig aber wat is denn mit phattys wirbeln?


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

Naja so alt ist das Jahrhundert ja noch nicht!!!! 

Mich kann so ein Wind zumindestens nicht wegwehen ... !
Ich leg mich mal wieder hin ... sitzen tut weh!

phaty!

ach ja da hätten wir noch ein Bike-Bunny!


----------



## rob (11. Juli 2002)

is ja nix los leutz! schlägt euch die hitze aufs gemüt?

hier noch was feines aufn nachmittag:


----------



## whoa (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Phaty und der Frage nach allen Berlinern unter euch schliess ich mich an ?!? *


 woran...???  


Ich dachte immer alle häßlichen Kleins stammen aus der Trek-Ära, da hab ich mich aber getäuscht, dieses weiße Etwas sieht echt extrem bescheiden aus! 


@ all
Wenn der Dosenpfand eingeführt wird, werden die CD's ja teurer, oder?! 


Und hier noch'n Bildchen... 
...zu sehen is rikman bei der Entsorgung seiner Coke!


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

@whoa

ich hatte nur angefragt, ob ihr alle den Sturm gut überstanden hattet!!!

so nun Dosenpfand ... lass mal sehen, man braucht ca. 100 Cola-Dosen für einen C'dale und ungefähr 1 kg bewusstseinserweiternde Drogen ... das wird dann ganz schön teuer; ausserdem die lebenslange Schande und die Kinder werden in der Schule gehänselt ...
Und sind C'dale-Fahrer eigentlich sozialversichert??? 
Auf jeden Fall werden die von jeder Haftpflichtversicherung rausgeschmissen, weil sie ständig Unfälle verursachen ...

Also ich glaube Coladosenfahren rechnet sich einfach nicht... !!!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

on-one singlespeeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

da sage ich ja nur noch 

YAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## eL (11. Juli 2002)

hi all
ja wir leben hier in berlin noch
und der sturm war ja wo lullich oder
nene dosenpfand is keine gute idee
1tens bekommt mein radel ja dann einen wert  
2tens besteht dann für mein radel akute klaugefahr  
so wie es jetz ist macht doch jeder ein großen bogen um dat dingen selbst die penner wechseln die straßenseiten wen ich angefahren komme

el-derCDmag-diabolo


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

...also wenn selbst die penner die straßenseite wechseln...

na halloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

dann würd ich mir kangsam nen kopf machen


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> 1tens bekommt mein radel ja dann einen wert
> *



Ich dachte immer, die gibt es bei McDonalds zur Junior-Tüte (Happy-Meal) dazu, wenn die Barbie-Puppen aus sind!!!???
Ich bin jetzt doch etwas irritiert!

phaty!


----------



## itz (11. Juli 2002)

Hey Whoa, warst wohl gestern genauso strakke wie ich ... aber Phaty hat ja aufgeklärt.

Wat geht's mir gut, ich hab ne Weide vorm Küchenfenster und seh wenn's stürmt immer die Äste brechen (brechen is eigentlich ne gute Idee schon lange nicht mehr gemacht), das Teil sieht allerdings schon recht kahl aus, werde wohl nach dem nächsten Sturm umziehen müssen  .

Wusste ja gar nich dass das Karnickel-Monster (Das Monster von Cerbenoc mit seinen grässlichen langen gelben Zähnen ...  ihr wisst bescheid) aus "die Ritter der Kokosnus" auch radelt !?!

Chris


----------



## itz (11. Juli 2002)

Macht doch mal langsam, ich schreib drei Zeilen, poste und da sind schon wieder fünf neue Antworten ...
Werd heute wohl so enden wie Lebaron am ... ,na vor ein paar TAgen halt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Wusste ja gar nich dass das Karnickel-Monster (Das Monster von Cerbenoc mit seinen grässlichen langen gelben Zähnen ...  ihr wisst bescheid) aus "die Ritter der Kokosnus" auch radelt !?!
> *



"Ihr schwüüülen Ängländäääär ich sheiss Oich in den Als.... !!!!"


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

@itz


machstu schtesss oda wooooas-isch holle meine prüter


also heute müssteste doch echt hinterherkommen soviel is ja net los


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

...it's a long way to the top if you wanna rock and roll...



musste ma gesagt werden!


----------



## itz (11. Juli 2002)

Jeaah dat waren noch Zeiten und heutzutage is er aus den Videotheken verbannt, schöne heile Welt ....


----------



## eL (11. Juli 2002)

neenee phaty das muss was anders sein was du  meinst
im rohzustand is son CD ja sondermüll oder??
wenn jetz dosenpfand erhoben wird is das doch ne wertsteigerung um 1000%

wau sowas gibts nur bei CD 
so und nu als strafe nochma meine coke


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

@el

sach ma haste mittlerweile eigentloich ma deine hörnlein vernünftig annebracht oder stehen die immer noch in porno haltung?


----------



## itz (11. Juli 2002)

Es verschwimmt immer alles so ... und es wackelt .... und dachte ja eigentlich auch der Restalkohol verflüchtigt sich nach vier Stunden Autofahrt  und ich treff die Smilies nie beim ersten mal ... von den Buchstaben auf dem Ding vor mir brauchen wir gar nich zu reden.

Werde wohl mal einführen vermehrt zu saufen, dann nimmt das einen vielleicht nich so derbe mit ..


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *neenee phaty das muss was anders sein was du  meinst
> im rohzustand is son CD ja sondermüll oder??
> wenn jetz dosenpfand erhoben wird is das doch ne wertsteigerung um 1000%
> ...



Hey Leute seht Ihr das der Diabolo PUTZT SEIN RAD!!!!! Das ist ja so newschool!!! Womöglich benutzt er sogar KETTENFETT!!!!! 
Warum gibt es eigentlich keinen Smilie der KOTZT!!!! 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

@itz

besser is dat
vielleicht sollteste aber ma anfangen entweder zu saufen oder zu ... und nich beides-dat bricht einem die beine


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@itz
> 
> besser is dat
> vielleicht sollteste aber ma anfangen entweder zu saufen oder zu ... und nich beides-dat bricht einem die beine *



Jetzt zieh sich einer rein, was der Junior für Lebensweisheiten drauf hat... !!!

Respekt

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

eyyyyyy passssssss auf sag isch eyyyy passssssssss auf


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

Bei Eurosport läuft gerade Beach-Volleyball der Bunnies...

1 Meter 90 grosse Australierinnen in silbernen Badeanzügen ... !!!

so ähnlich wie die da ...


----------



## itz (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@itz
> 
> besser is dat
> vielleicht sollteste aber ma anfangen entweder zu saufen oder zu ... und nich beides-dat bricht einem die beine *



Ey, ich war auf einer Familienfeier, denkst du die sehen alle so aus wie ich ...  

Und ansonsten muss es sich nur die Waage halten beer, weed, beer, weed and so on... till the mornin' comes  und immer schön im Rhythmus der Musik bewegen dann passt das schon 

Chris, der um sich Beachvolleyball anschauen zu können nur 20m geradeaus zur Haustür raus torkeln muss  , hab übrigens für 200 im Monat 5qcm² Platz für eine Webcam auf meinem Dach zuvermieten ....


----------



## eL (11. Juli 2002)

@barönsche
logo sind die hörnis in diensthabender stellung gedreht worden.
siehe das pic vom walther cup was whoa gepostet hat

@eisendechse
oh vergib mir das ich das radel von den spuren des waldes befreit habe aber auf dem bild da war es grad von raddocktor zurück gekommen. und bevor ich es dorthin bringe wird es immer gewaschen is doch logisch.und nein ich benutz kein kettenfett!!!!und ich distanziere mich auch wehement von diversen ölen 
an meine kette kommt nur finishline  teflon rulez.

el-bikeputzer-diabolo


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> an meine kette kommt nur finishline  teflon rulez.
> 
> el-bikeputzer-diabolo *



ach ja 20ml für 15 Teuro ... ! Respekt das ist Liebe... !


----------



## itz (11. Juli 2002)

Nur das Beste für mein bike oder wie ?!?
Seh ich aber genauso, was für Bratpfannen als Beschichtung taugt is für mein Rad'l gerade recht.
Nur was ist putzen ?!? Dieses "Dreckklumpen trocknen lassen und warten bis sie abfallen" Ding vielleicht ?

Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Juli 2002)

hallo ihr flachpfeifen bin wieder da!!!
mann,dank euch und dem vielen nachlesen ist mir jetzt die pizza verbrannt,na danke 
@lebaron:hihi,erst kein bunny abkriegen und dann noch fiese bilder malen.ich mach mir sorgen!
@werimmerdaskleingepostethat:BÄH!!!!gelb-schwarze reifen!todsünde!
@itz:feddich is nich feddich wenn du sagst ist feddich,feddich is feddich wenn ich sag is feddich! 
@el-diablo:wenn du noch einmal dein cd zeigst,kommen mir auch noch die stücke pizza hoch,die nich verbrannt sind 
@phaty:sex soll ja auch den rückenmuskel stärken!ups....tschuldi,ich vergaß 
gruß kokodernichmitmamaundseinerschwesterinurlaubfährt 
p.s.wd-40 für kette,sonst nix!


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

@koko

wieso erst war dat bild dann kam der bunny


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> Kokopelli [/i]
> *
> @werimmerdaskleingepostethat:BÄH!!!!gelb-schwarze reifen!todsünde!
> *



Ich hab das Klein gepostet - und noch so ein Witz über mein Sex-Leben und ICH fange an C'dales zu posten ... aber glaub mir ICH finde widerlichere als El-Diabolo in seinen feuchtesten Träumen sehen kann ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (11. Juli 2002)

au mann,lebaron:ich mein doch,dass du tönst,auf bunnyjagd zu gehen und dann war dat nix


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

willst du echt die ganzen seiten in meinem kleinen schwarzen buch zählen die gestern mit nummern gefüllt wurden


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *willst du echt die ganzen seiten in meinem kleinen schwarzen buch zählen die gestern mit nummern gefüllt wurden *



POSER!!!! 


Und keine für Papi dabei ... ???? 

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Juli 2002)

zwingt dich doch keiner,nachts bei den 0190-commercials mitzuschreiben 
übrigens:respekt für den coladosen-spruch im fat-thread ,den hätt ich aber lieber hier gesehen!


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

@papi

wieviele seiten sollsch dir denn abgeben?


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@papi
> 
> wieviele seiten sollsch dir denn abgeben? *



Ich brauch nur eine ... willisch und billisch? ... ach nee ich geh mal wieder selber suchen!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

mhmmmmmmmmm....willisch?....susanne....billisch?....RENATE.....willisch?und billisch?.......GEH VERDAMMT NOCHMA SELBER SUCHEN!!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Juli 2002)

so kinners,will euch ja bei laune halten!
gleich wird's lustig,wenn ich's endlich mal gebacken kriege,dieses schei.ss foto zu verkleinern


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

na dann biet ma an!!!!!!!!
*freu*


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Juli 2002)

so kinners,jetzt wird's peinlich!ein bild aus der zeit als koko noch cadexafm-1 hiess muß im oktober 94 gewesen sein.
dann lasst euch mal aus,ich vertrag einiges


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

bei der kurve hatteste bestimmt die hose voll 

naja farblich gesehen- heyyyyyyyyyy top modisch

alleine schon die farblich abgestimmte schuh-kurbel-kombi is der hammer purple + sowas ähnliches

ok die kombi magura+jacke klappt ja auch fast

aber der helmmmmmmmmmmmm-in ritchey-pseudo-team farben also neeeeee dat musset ja dann neet sein!


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

wo is dat eigentlich??????
mann aber wat soll der blaue booster den ich da grade  noch erspähe


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

Naja so richtig schlimm ist ja nur die Jacke und die weissen Socken!!!!

Cadex? Echt jetzt??? Wow ... mutig!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Juli 2002)

wieso,ich fand den echt stylish vor allem mit dem ringle-aufkleber,ohne dass ich nur ein teil von denen besaß!da muß auch irgendwo noch ein powerbar aufkleber draufpappen,der wär dann passend zur brille


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> aber der helmmmmmmmmmmmm-in ritchey-pseudo-team farben *



Da merkt man doch wieder wie JUNG DU BIST!!!!!

Das war ein cooler Bell Helm damals... der erste der "anschaubar" war ... 

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *wo is dat eigentlich??????
> mann aber wat soll der blaue booster den ich da grade  noch erspähe *


berchtesgadener alpen,abfahrt von der gotzenalm.
der booster mußte sein,weil magura+federgabel ohne echt nicht geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

der helm oder wat?


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Da merkt man doch wieder wie JUNG DU BIST!!!!!
> ...



mann ich weis dat et nen alter bell ist trotzdem mir ging es ja nur um die ritchey farben-verstehst?denke schon

und irgendwat muss ick doch sagen denn so schlimm is ja dat bild net-da muss man dann eben kreativ werden






DER ZU JUNGE BARON


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Da merkt man doch wieder wie JUNG DU BIST!!!!!
> ...


eben!das war der ultimative BELL  CYCLONE!wer was auf sich hielt,der fuhr den!ach,und lebaron:cadex=giant,so wie lexus=toyota


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> berchtesgadener alpen,abfahrt von der gotzenalm.
> der booster mußte sein,weil magura+federgabel ohne echt nicht geht. *



trotzdem hättste den ja frablich a bisserl abstiimmen können


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> eben!das war der ultimative BELL  CYCLONE!wer was auf sich hielt,der fuhr den!ach,und lebaron:cadex=giant,so wie lexus=toyota *




ach neeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Juli 2002)

so,und hier mein schatzi in voller [email protected]:guck mal,wie der booster befestigt ist


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

boosterbefestigung...ohne worte...mann jung dat is keien canti!

jetzt seh ich ja erst die farblich astrein zusammen passenden ringle h2o's is ja der hammer!


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Juli 2002)

und hier der nachfolger,wie ich's damals abgeholt habe.vieles ist noch unverändert,nur ein paar neue sachen sind dran.besonders schmerzlich,daß ich die cooks gegen e-cranks in silber tauschen mußte,da die alten knackten und cooks nicht schnell genug blaue liefern konnte.beachtet bitte die gabel,umgebaut auf öl/feder und mit ac-brücke!
ach ja,ich weiss,dass vergessen wurde,den hinterbau aus einem stück zu fertigen,also bitte nich wieder die leier!


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *boosterbefestigung...ohne worte...mann jung dat is keien canti!
> 
> jetzt seh ich ja erst die farblich astrein zusammen passenden ringle h2o's is ja der hammer! *


hat aber gehalten,ohne schnellspanner ging dat noch!
halter:geil oder,ein traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

@koko

hatte neulich nen interview mit deinem so geliebten Hohn parker gelesen!
da meinte er so frei übersetzt:

"ja ja dat kokopelli is ja net so nen richtiges yeti-die teile haben wa damals nur gebaut um vor unserem umzug die letzten rohre zu verbraten und den umsatz nochma nen bisschen hochzutreiben-wir wussten ja IRGENDWER kauft dat sicher!"

aus zensurgründen wurde das interview um einige worte gekürzt!!!





ach ja der parka joooooooohn


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Juli 2002)

darf ich mich vorstellen:IRGENDWER!
sonst fällt euch nix ein?jungs,wasn los?nich so unkreativ!ich muß doch gleich weg.bis morgen will ich dann aber ein paar geile kommentare lesen!


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

@koko


echt ne ölfeder????????????

boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *darf ich mich vorstellen:IRGENDWER!
> sonst fällt euch nix ein?jungs,wasn los?nich so unkreativ!ich muß doch gleich weg.bis morgen will ich dann aber ein paar geile kommentare lesen! *




*lebarondeprimiertweilerdachtekokospringtdraufan*


*seufz*


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Juli 2002)

mann,guck doch mal hin:ÖL/FEDER!!!!
so bin jetzt raus!haut rein!


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *und hier der nachfolger,wie ich's damals abgeholt habe.vieles ist noch unverändert,nur ein paar neue sachen sind dran.besonders schmerzlich,daß ich die cooks gegen e-cranks in silber tauschen mußte,da die alten knackten und cooks nicht schnell genug blaue liefern konnte.beachtet bitte die gabel,umgebaut auf öl/feder und mit ac-brücke!
> ach ja,ich weiss,dass vergessen wurde,den hinterbau aus einem stück zu fertigen,also bitte nich wieder die leier! *



Ich hätte das CADEX behalten ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (11. Juli 2002)

mann koko ich weis dat et ol/feder is wollt doch nur wat doofet zum posten haben

*machtsichjetztfertigfürchikscheckendiezweite*


----------



## Sylvester (11. Juli 2002)

ok - ich mit meiner mitzekatze anno 89 - leider auf dem bild nicht zu erkennen die look handschuhe. damals habe ich baumwolle drunter und lycra drübergetragen - heute umgekehrt


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *ok - ich mit meiner mitzekatze anno 89 - leider auf dem bild nicht zu erkennen die look handschuhe. damals habe ich baumwolle drunter und lycra drübergetragen - heute umgekehrt *



Ach Pillermännchen ....

wie wäre es denn mal mit ein bisschen Selbstvertrauen!??
Für die damalige Mode konntest Du ja nix und ansonsten sieht das doch sehr cool aus ...!

Ich hab irgendwo noch eins, wo ich ein RiffRaff-Trikot anhabe und ein PINK-Farbenen Helmüberzug als Condom ... das ist peinlich, ABER im linken Arm halte ich Joe Breeze und im rechten Keith Bontrager ... !!! DAS macht es dann wieder wett!!!  

Ansonsten kann ich nur sage: MEHR PERSÖNLICHE BILDER!!! Gerne auch von der Frau oder der Schwester ... !!!    

pathy!


----------



## Sylvester (11. Juli 2002)

die verwandschaft später - meine ältere schwester ist übrigens ungefähr so alt wie du und wieder zu haben....  

das vorgängerrad anno 88 kettler adventure (der name sagt alles - fuhr sich abenteuerlich ;-) modifiziert - an der selbstgebastelten zugführung im übrigen schon die ersten anzeichen des yeti-virus... das bild stammt von 89 wo ich den kettler schon an einen bekannten verscherbelt habe der custom lack a la mountain goat ist von ihm - speiche in farbeimer eintauchen und abspritzen!!!


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *die verwandschaft später - meine ältere schwester ist übrigens ungefähr so alt wie du und wieder zu haben....
> *



Hoch interessant!!! 
Und ich bin auch garnicht so ein Arsch, wie es hier immer scheint!!!!    

Naja für ein Kettler geht es ja fast... !!!
Nimmt der Lackierer auch so viele Drogen, wie die LandShark-Jungs???

phaty!


----------



## Sylvester (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Naja für ein Kettler geht es ja fast... !!!
> ...




...so in etwa er ist nach spanien ausgewandert und züchtet seine eigenen im garten...

...hatte ich erwähnt, dass sie zwei kinder hat ?!?


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *
> 
> ...hatte ich erwähnt, dass sie zwei kinder hat ?!? *



Naja und ich werde demnächst den kleinen BARON adoptieren... !!!


----------



## Sylvester (11. Juli 2002)

...hat george michael mal werbung für winora gemacht?!?


----------



## Sylvester (11. Juli 2002)

...die kleine sollte mal auf meinem bildschirm die hüften schwingen  - tat sie aber nicht :-(((((((


also auf ein neues - hier die richtige (grafik)


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *
> 
> also auf ein neues - hier die richtige (grafik) *



Das ist doch das Cover von 'nem Schwulen-Porno oder???

uiuiuiuiui!!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (11. Juli 2002)

Kettler rult, das dat mal klar is  
Kennt noch einer die Stütze die die verbaut hatten, mit nem Schnellspanner an der Sattelbefestigung  dat Ding könnte man heut von der bike testen lassen und dann als die ultimative D5 Stütze verkloppen.  

Denn wenn einem Gutes wieder fährt dann is das doch ein Schöffi wert ...


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Denn wenn einem Gutes wieder fährt dann is das doch ein Schöffi wert ... *



Ich glaube Du wirst garnicht mehr nüchtern... !!!!


----------



## itz (11. Juli 2002)

*tufftuffhura* isch kauuf miir jeaht'zt nen roohsa winora und fahr Daunhiiil wie där wiildeeh teufehhl ....


----------



## Sylvester (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das ist doch das Cover von 'nem Schwulen-Porno oder???
> ...




...die herrschaften haben sich schonmal um den grünen tisch versammelt und die stöcke....


...oh franky boy - the pipes the pipes are calling...
 


(VERGIBT MIR FRANK - MAY THE BIRD BE WITH YOU!!!!)


----------



## Sylvester (11. Juli 2002)

...wie frank sich an seinen klammert


----------



## itz (11. Juli 2002)

Jeap phaty,
will mal mit der Raucherei aufhören, denk mir irgendwo ich bin jetzt in dem Alter wo man nur noch nach legalen Drogen süchtig sein sollte.  

Ausserdem is (oh wie passend) heute eh Hopfen und Malz verloren, also weiter geht's  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)




----------



## nils (12. Juli 2002)

Eher: Pedalfrass???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (12. Juli 2002)

...und Schutzblechfrass, und straßenverkehrsordnungsgerechte Beleuchtungfrass...


----------



## Kokopelli (12. Juli 2002)

ja wie jetzt?da komm ich völlig stracke(hallo itz )nach hause und das war's schon????wo bleiben die lästereien??ich seh schon,ich muß noch wildere sachen aus meiner unschuldigen jugend posten!!
p.s.wir sehen uns doch alle auf dem [email protected]:da fahren bestimmt auch s-bahnen hin 
gruß kokoderjetztnocheinemvonphatyslinksnachgeht


----------



## Sylvester (12. Juli 2002)

...kann  mir auch schon bildlich die radmode dazu vorstellen (mit cowboystiefeln, -hut und sonst nichts...

bei clan in aalen gab es mal wild lackierte yetis - sahen aus wie tigerfell mit klarlack überzogen - keine ahnung wie die das hinbekommen haben.....?


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

mann mann-wie dat radel meinen schädel maltretiert-boaaaah tigaaaaaaaaaaaaa

is mir übel


ach ja schwulenpornos sind cool

adoption - ja phatty sag bescheid duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

mann mann dat brummt-und dieset tigggschaaaaaaaaaa rad träght seinen teil dazu bei


----------



## itz (12. Juli 2002)

Dit weckt wohl den Tiger in dir ... wa ?!?

Und dann gleich zwei mal auf einer Seite, ne dat is zu viel, da will man ja gleich wieder zu Drogen greifen ....

Wenn einem so was wieder fährt das is nen Kasten Schöffi wert.

Chris


----------



## itz (12. Juli 2002)

So Mädels :
Wenn ihr mal was über richtige Fahrräder erfahren wollt dann besucht mal den Florian, den der hat Ahnung und ne ganz tolle HP http://www.fahrradpage.de/ 
Da gibt's Räder die sind schon von Natur aus kaputt  
Chris der das höchst komisch findet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *So Mädels :
> Wenn ihr mal was über richtige Fahrräder erfahren wollt dann besucht mal den Florian, den der hat Ahnung und ne ganz tolle HP http://www.fahrradpage.de/
> Da gibt's Räder die sind schon von Natur aus kaputt
> ... *




powered bei brügelmann????


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

florian rulessssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!


----------



## itz (12. Juli 2002)

.. es war ein Mensch der gerne Fahrrad fuhr und als es regnete war im langweilig, so lass er in einem Internetforum (nein natürlich nicht in diesem) lauter ganz gescheite Tipps und Komentare. Wie es der Zufall so will, war unter all diesen höchst amüsanten Postings die url benannter Page angehängt, was wiederum dazu führte, dass dem Gelangweilten nun interessierte wer so was verzapft und ... naja, eine Internet Seite kann so viel mehr als 1000 Worte sagen  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *So Mädels :
> Wenn ihr mal was über richtige Fahrräder erfahren wollt dann besucht mal den Florian, den der hat Ahnung und ne ganz tolle HP http://www.fahrradpage.de/
> Da gibt's Räder die sind schon von Natur aus kaputt
> Chris der das höchst komisch findet ... *



Hat der Florian ein Klavier zu verkaufen ... !!
putzig das ....

phaty! 
willjetztauchendlicheinewebsitewieflori!!!


----------



## Sylvester (12. Juli 2002)

...definier mir mal bunnie-hop


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

Das Mongoose Toblerone mit dem patentierten Ei-Spalter-Oberrohr ... !!!!


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

...putzig...



dat umschreibt den doch ma nett

ganz nebenbei dat word habsch schon lang net gebarucht

also dann putzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzig


----------



## itz (12. Juli 2002)

Hat unser Flori denn eigentlich ein Gästebuch auf seiner Site  
Chris, dem es irgendwie gerade mächtig in den Fingern juckt ...
... aber für sollche Scherze eben gar keine Zeit hat, it's your turn now


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *...definier mir mal bunnie-hop    *



DU SCHWEIN!!!


----------



## itz (12. Juli 2002)

Das mongoose sieht aus als hätte es nen tria Aufsatz, bäh, wenn einen so was überfährt dann is das nicht die Bohne wert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das Mongoose Toblerone mit dem patentierten Ei-Spalter-Oberrohr ... !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ach KoKo guck mal - das Mongoose hat einen ECHTEN Yeti-Hinterbau!!!
Siehst Du, die können das!!!

phaty!


----------



## itz (12. Juli 2002)

Geht also auch ganz ohne Gartenschlauch


----------



## Sylvester (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> DU SCHWEIN!!! *




...wie bitte???? jetzt werden mir hier die schweinereien angehängt??? wer wirft denn hier die ganze zeit mit dem kampfausdrücken rum??


-sollte ich doch eine schüchterne seite am grottenolm entdeckt haben, kannst du mir die antwort per pm zukommen lassen


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ach KoKo guck mal - das Mongoose hat einen ECHTEN Yeti-Hinterbau!!!
> ...



lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

*underkringeltsichaufdemboden*

putzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzigputzig


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Häschen-Hopser .... !??


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

nehme ich mir jetzt ma raus den ultimative

"run to page 100"

einzuleiten



*dingdong*


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Häschen-Hopser .... !?? *



oder aber

DARAUF hopsende häschen


----------



## Sylvester (12. Juli 2002)

...wußte doch, dass es meinem image schadet, wenn ich mich an diesem beitrag  beteilige. ist der ruf erst ruiniert...

...übersetzen kann ich das auch - mich würde lieber deine definiton interessieren - war nur scherz...


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *nehme ich mir jetzt ma raus den ultimative
> 
> "run to page 100"
> ...



13 SEITEN?????
300 POSTINGS????

Du Wahnsinniger... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuups


stimmt dat sind ja nur 87 net 97


naja egal dann bin isch halt a wahnsinger


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *
> ...übersetzen kann ich das auch - mich würde lieber deine definiton interessieren - war nur scherz... *



Für mich bedeutet das: Shakira moppeln ... !!!


----------



## HOLZWURM (12. Juli 2002)

Cool !!!


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> naja egal dann bin isch halt a wahnsinger *



das wussten wir ja schon VORHER!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von HOLZWURM _
> *Cool !!! *



Ich find Liegeräder geil ... !!!
Da spannt der Bauch nicht so ... !! 

phaty


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

coole farbe dat teil

HORNHAUTUMBRA?????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (12. Juli 2002)

Liegeräder sucken, da erschreckt man sich immer so wenn die einen Überholen, schon schlimm genug dass sie überhaupt überholen ... wenn einem so w... ach egal


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

Für Bunnies...!


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

... und für Bullen!


----------



## rob (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *"run to page 100"*



na siehste, da hast doch n neues ziel. wünsch dir viel glück!


----------



## rob (12. Juli 2002)

eimer bereit halten, härter als die cannondalekontrolleure erlauben:


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> na siehste, da hast doch n neues ziel. wünsch dir viel glück! *




Tja dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Du dem kleinen Pillermann nicht wieder die Seifenblasen zerplatzen lässt ... 

phaty


----------



## rob (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



neee, ich werd mich hüten!
das vorhaben ist für den baron trotzdem schwer, denn wer weiß schon wann die seiten umblättern....


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *eimer bereit halten, härter als die cannondalekontrolleure erlauben: *



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKELHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFT!!!
WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEDERLICH!!!!

Du bist ja völlig Schamlos .... 

naja so ein FKK Strand is ja garnicht so schlecht... wie ein BonBon-Laden ...!

Da sieht man mal, was ein C'dale aus einem macht (isses überhaupt eins? wollte nicht so genau draufschauen!!)   ... einen PERVERSEN!!!


----------



## rob (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Du bist ja völlig Schamlos .... *


 >Sorry, hoffe die forumspolizei nimmt das nicht so streng... 



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Da sieht man mal, was ein C'dale aus einem macht (isses überhaupt eins? wollte nicht so genau draufschauen!!)   ... einen PERVERSEN!!! *


>scheint ne headshok-gabel zu haben.


----------



## Reen (12. Juli 2002)

fuer mich sieht das nach fimose aus. hab hingeguckt, ich schlingel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *fuer mich sieht das nach fimose aus. hab hingeguckt, ich schlingel... *



Boah musst Du einen Magen haben ... !!!


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> Sorry, hoffe die forumspolizei nimmt das nicht so streng...
> *



Nö, die wird nur bei Titten aktiv.... !!!
Pullermänner sind okay!

phaty


----------



## rob (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Nö, die wird nur bei Titten aktiv.... !!!
> *


>naja, im internforum wird bestimmt schon seit lämgerem diskutiert....


----------



## Reen (12. Juli 2002)

pullermaenner mit fimose gehoeren hoechstens in den op. classical surgery buddy...


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

da kom ich grade aus dem keller hoch vom an den radels schrauben und dann muss ick eure perversitäten hier begutachten


BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


@rob
dta ding mit dem umblättern der seiten wird echt recht hardcore naja ma gucken!


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

kann bitte ma wieder einer was nettes posten damit sich mein magen endlich ma beruhigt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *kann bitte ma wieder einer was nettes posten damit sich mein magen endlich ma beruhigt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE *




Ein Pace für den Junior....


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

yeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

aber geiler wäre der 99-er rahmen von denen ohne disc ansatz und dann bitte in rot elox. +rc36 pro class
und natürlisch dem pace vorbau

jaja so und noch mit diversen anderen teilen verfeinert stand dat ding ma einsam innem noch einsameren londoner bikeshop...ach wie schön...

naja dat is dann wohl doch eher wat für die feuchten träume


----------



## Reen (12. Juli 2002)

noch was nettes:

sei froh, dass nackedei mit ner coladose zu sehen ist und nicht mit deinem wunschrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

.....hier gab es doch immer leute die heimlich mitlesen und nie posten und den threat trotzdem klasse fanden und hoffentlich noch finden

also dann rufe ich hiermit alle der oben genannten personen zum kollektiven extremvielposten auf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.....hier gab es doch immer leute die heimlich mitlesen und nie posten und den threat trotzdem klasse fanden und hoffentlich noch finden
> 
> also dann rufe ich hiermit alle der oben genannten personen zum kollektiven extremvielposten auf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



aber bitte gehaltvoll meine Herren ... !!!

Mehr Bilder - ich bin langsam am Ende mit meiner Sammlung ... !!!

Monsieur le phat!


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

jap bei mir gibbet auch nur noch sachen die ick entweder schon gepostet habe oder die hier aus dem forum geklaut sind-naja


----------



## Reen (12. Juli 2002)

uih, son mist. kann euch keine bilder bieten. sitze hier gerade im amiland und harre der dinge. im sept bin ich wieder zu hause. da gibts den thread bestimmt auch noch und dann schicke ich pics. 'n kumpel hat noch ne coladose. davon koennt ich ja hochaufloesende bilder veroeffentlichen... zur strafe fuer die fimose


----------



## itz (12. Juli 2002)

Wollen wir Flori den Mann von der Fahrradpätsch nicht in diesen Thread einladen ?!? Der reisst "euer" *habjadamitmalgornixzutun* Niveau (man korregiere mich  ) wieder hoch ...

@Rob : danke dass du das Fkk'ler Foto wenigstens ein wenig dunkler gemacht hast.

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

Steve Peat's neue Dual-Maschinen!!! 

Geil oder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (12. Juli 2002)

Hehe die Engländer müssen extra drauf schreiben was der Rahmen für ne Farbe hat ...... und raffen es noch nicht mal das es rot und nich orange is  

Ne aber mal ernsthaft jetzt, mein C'dale hat die selbe Farbe, bin eh langsam der Meinung Fahrräder ausschliesslich nach der Farbe zu bewerten.

Ausserdem sollten wir uns den Geflogenheiten so einiger anderen Unterforen anpassen. Also wenn einer ein geiles Bild postet dann müsst ihr alle einfach : Ja das find ich auch Geil posten ... so kommen wir auch schneller auf  Lebarons Seite Nr. 100


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

...tztztz

wat et da net allet gibbet
huiiiiiiiiiiiiii

hier erstma nochma orange

kinners dat soll nen windbreaker sein


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

@itz

wer C'dale mit Orange vergleicht - oder umgekehrt muss eigentlich noch breit wie ein Otter sein ... !!!

@ lebaron ...

das Bild iss nur für Dich ... !!


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *@itz
> 
> wer C'dale mit Orange vergleicht - oder umgekehrt muss eigentlich noch breit wie ein Otter sein ... !!!
> ...



und da isses auch schon ...


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

weiter gehts ohne worte

...danke an fabial...

ach ja nochma orange


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

number 3


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

4

ach ja wat et net für schicke helme gab


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

wegen dem helm werden leuchtturmwärter arbeitslos


----------



## DocSnyder (12. Juli 2002)

Also entweder der Fahrer von dem Bock hat Eier aus Bodenhaltung oder der Rahmen wurde zu heiss gewaschen:







Näheres unter http://forums13.consumerreview.com/[email protected]^[email protected]

Man beachte die "Einstellung" der vorderen Bremse


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Also entweder der Fahrer von dem Bock hat Eier aus Bodenhaltung oder der Rahmen wurde zu heiss gewaschen:
> 
> 
> Man beachte die "Einstellung" der vorderen Bremse *



Klapprad!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)




----------



## Kokopelli (12. Juli 2002)

tztztz,ihr seid echt pervers
einen habsch auch noch:
TATA


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *tztztz,ihr seid echt pervers
> einen habsch auch noch:
> TATA *



Ach Koko, bist Du das bei dem Versuch der Classic-Polizei zu entwischen, die Dich wegen Verbreitung von YETI-Fälschungen dingfest machen will??? Du Krimineller!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (12. Juli 2002)

ja,schon kein schlechter versuch,phaty!aber da geht doch sicher noch mehr,oder?was ist das eigentlich für ein gefühl,wenn man seinen pillermann nur im spiegel sieht 
na,gereizt


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ja,schon kein schlechter versuch,phaty!aber da geht doch sicher noch mehr,oder?was ist das eigentlich für ein gefühl,wenn man seinen pillermann nur im spiegel sieht
> na,gereizt *



Ich guck mir den nie an, ich lass mir das Ding nur beschreiben ... aber um Dir davon ein Beispiel zu geben, müsste ich hier Worte gebrauchen, die Du noch nie gehört hast .... ! Und wir wollen Dich ja nicht überanstrengen!


----------



## Kokopelli (12. Juli 2002)

wußte gar nich,dass man noch sprechen kann,wenn man sich vor lauter lachen am boden kringelt hach,is dat schön,dass niveau wieder so weit unten zu haben!apropo,kein niveau:baaaaaarrrroooooonnnnnnnn!!!!!wo bist duuuu???


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

Kokos letzte Beischlafpartnerin!!!






Wär mir auch peinlich - an ihrer Stelle!!!


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *wußte gar nich,dass man noch sprechen kann,wenn man sich vor lauter lachen am boden kringelt hach,is dat schön,dass niveau wieder so weit unten zu haben!apropo,kein niveau:baaaaaarrrroooooonnnnnnnn!!!!!wo bist duuuu??? *



wat soll denn dat heisen?????????

bin wieder da!
so koko dir hetz ich glaubsch echt ma die polente auffn hals eben wegen dieser yetifälschergeschichte dat kann doch net sein und dann strahl er in seiner yetipelle als ob nix wäre!


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

NO COMMENT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

dAT problem is dat diese drecksaluteile immer so langsam untergehen!


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

aber diese coladose


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *aber diese coladose *



Die Schüssel gehört wahrscheinlich KOKO dem alten Bike-Fälscher ... auf die Art und Weise wird er versuchen es auf eBay als C'dale zu verticken!!!

phaty!


----------



## odelay (12. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

phatty is dat verwandschaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

ja danke jetzt bin ich schwul!

darauf erst mal ein Flugbild!


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

also dat nenn ick ma nen echt endgeiles bild-holla


ick krieg mich ja gar nimmer ein dat teil is der hammer


----------



## odelay (12. Juli 2002)

Hi Barönchen,
damit Du nicht die Bodenhaftung verlierst vor Freude, hier noch ein klitzekleines Gegengewicht:


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

phatty?du????????


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *phatty?du???????? *



AB AUFS ZIMMER - STUBENARREST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

ok der war mies

in diesem sinne


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ok der war mies
> 
> in diesem sinne  *



Eigentlich fand ich ihn ganz witzig...      

Ausserdem hast Du jetzt das 2222. Posting gemacht... !!!

phaty!


----------



## rob (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Hi Barönchen,
> damit Du nicht die Bodenhaftung verlierst vor Freude, hier noch ein klitzekleines Gegengewicht:
> *


>wenn der typ versucht abzusteigen kippt er um, weil der sattel im a*sch verkeilt is 
*würg*

herzlichen glückwunsch lebaron für diese einmalige schnapszahl!


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

endlich ein hauch vo ruhm in meinen armen hallen!


naja die 3000 gehört auch mir und bitte auch die seite 100

obwohl dat timing schwer wird


meint ihr es geht 3000postings und zeitlich seite 100 gleich einzuläuten????????????????????????????


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> endlich ein hauch vo ruhm in meinen armen hallen!
> *



Aber Junge ... Du hast Dich doch hier schon in die Unsterblichkeit gepostet!!!
Was sind da schon Zahlen!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

warte ma rein rechnerisch wären dat ja 700 n paar zerquetschte posts-wieviel passen auf eine seite?mist da könnten dannaber keien bilder dabei sein-dreck?

mhmmm 10 seiten mit fast 800 posts-dat is hart


----------



## lebaron (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Aber Junge ... Du hast Dich doch hier schon in die Unsterblichkeit gepostet!!!
> ...






maaaaaaaaaaaann dat geht ja runter wie öl


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

Hier noch was schönes für die Nacht ...
So sehen bei Independent Fabrications die Mitarbeiterinnen aus!


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Hier noch was schönes für die Nacht ...
> So sehen bei Independent Fabrications die Mitarbeiterinnen aus!
> 
> ...



naja

hier mein beitrag zum thema leckerli
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24681


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

Du hattest noch keine Nasengepierced Amerikanerin oder??? 

Das was Du als lecker bezeichnest würde bei mir mal glatt als KRANK durchgehen ... wenn ich Dich mit sowas mal erwische, dann gibt es Hausarrest bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag!!!!!

Papa Phat!


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

waaaaaaaaaaaat dat teil is doch wohl der hammer überhaupt-he und sonen babe schleppt man net alle tage ab!!!!!!


----------



## RMI (13. Juli 2002)

Querschnitt durch 13 Jahre...aber fährt...


----------



## RMI (13. Juli 2002)

woche vorher....


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

man erkennt fast nix

haste dat auch größer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

i like the fork


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

Tja, die kommt in mein nächstes Bike rein ...
Sollte eigentlich schon in mein Germans, aber da habe ich mich dann doch für eine alte Manitou Comp 4 entschieden .... aber es gibt nix geilers als die PACE RC-31 ...


----------



## Martin M (13. Juli 2002)

sind die Ausfaller eigentlich aus Alu oder Magnesium?
Alu wär mir lieber, dann gäb es keine (bzw. weniger) Probs von wegen Korrosion.

phat, was kostet dnn eigentlich so ein Zückerchen?


----------



## Deleted 3968 (13. Juli 2002)

Hui... eine Pace-Gabel. Du hattest doch auch mal eine in deinem ARC oder Chris? Ja, klar ich bin das Ding auch mal gefahren. Sehr direkt!!
*habenwill* abba schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin M _
> *sind die Ausfaller eigentlich aus Alu oder Magnesium?
> Alu wär mir lieber, dann gäb es keine (bzw. weniger) Probs von wegen Korrosion.
> 
> phat, was kostet dnn eigentlich so ein Zückerchen? *



Techn. Daten:

419 mm
760 gr in V-Brake-Version
Magnesium Ausfallenden
Alu-Brücke

Der Preis liegt bei 300 

Fährt sich wie ein Traum!!!
Hat mir erheblich besser gefallen als die Bonty
Wer je die RC-30 gebraucht findet (Alu-Gabel) sofort ZUSCHLAGEN!!!

phaty!


----------



## t-age (13. Juli 2002)

Viel Spass damit...


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von t-age _
> *Viel Spass damit... *



Ach Du lieber Gott ... 
Mein Dickdarm hat gerade versucht mein Kleinhirn zu erwürgen ... !!!!
GNAAAAAAAADE!!!!

@ El-Diabolo:

das ist das neue Cannondale "Wowereit" ... UND DAS IST GUT SO !!!!!!!

phaty!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (13. Juli 2002)

.....*Kotz*...........Kann mich bitte jemand erschießen??


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

Wieso hat den die noch nie jemand gefunden????

Australische Downhill Meisterin


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)




----------



## Deleted 3968 (13. Juli 2002)

Na ja, die iss ganz i.O.
Aber die iss noch besser:


----------



## Deleted 3968 (13. Juli 2002)

ich hätte mir ja das Trikot gekauft, aber die haben STORK als Sponsor drauf.-Muss ja nich sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *Na ja, die iss ganz i.O.
> Aber die iss noch besser: *



"Ich habe noch nie Jemanden getroffen, der es so nötig hatte einen geblasen zu bekommen wie sie, Sir!"   (Robin Williams in "Good Morning Vietnam")


----------



## Martin M (13. Juli 2002)

Vor allem beim zweiten Bild war Herr Specht wohl schon am Hemdchen ...

Bedauerlicherweise habe ich von der Dame noch nichts gehört, Schande über mich.
Aber dank dir, lieber phatty, werden wir mal wieder aufgeklärt


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin M _
> *Vor allem beim zweiten Bild war Herr Specht wohl schon am Hemdchen ...
> 
> Bedauerlicherweise habe ich von der Dame noch nichts gehört, Schande über mich.
> Aber dank dir, lieber phatty, werden wir mal wieder aufgeklärt  *



Für weiterführende Recherchen:

http://www.nikigudex.com/

Für Euch tu ich doch alles... !!!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *ich hätte mir ja das Trikot gekauft, aber die haben STORK als Sponsor drauf.-Muss ja nich sein oder? *



Markus "ich-wäre-so-gerne-Gary-Klein" Storck auf den Rothaus-Trikots???? MIST!!! Da liegt kein Segen drauf...!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (13. Juli 2002)

@Phat: Sex ist sowieso überbewertet! Es geht doch nix über Aktienhandel. (Hatte heute schon welchen, und du??)


----------



## Deleted 3968 (13. Juli 2002)

...also Sex! Klar, oder?


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

Aktienhandel find ich blöd, die ganzen bettelnden T-Aktionäre, die neben meinem Stamm-Geldaoutomaten schlafen, sind doch sehr unangenehm auf die Dauer!

Sex? wer will schon mit mir Sex haben???

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

Pace RC-31


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

Pace RC-31


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

Pace RC-31


----------



## rob (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von t-age _
> *Viel Spass damit... *




  


noch einmal so ein....so ein...ach wat weeß ick wat det is...also wenn igendwer nochmal sowat postet tapezier ick meinen monitor mit raufaser!!

da is mir phatlizards geschmack tausendmal lieber!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> da is mir phatlizards geschmack tausendmal lieber!  *



"Singlespeeds und geile Weiber und ne Palette Dosenbier..." 

(Frei nach den "Satanic Voices"/Saarland) 

Der Typ der das C'dale aufgebaut hat ist Florist, Friseur oder regierender Bürgermeister von Berlin ... das ist die einzige Erklärung, die mir einfällt!!!

phaty!


----------



## rob (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> "Singlespeeds und geile Weiber und ne Palette Dosenbier..."
> *


>wenn schon dann nen kasten!! 




> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Der Typ der das C'dale aufgebaut hat ist Florist, Friseur oder regierender Bürgermeister von Berlin ... das ist die einzige Erklärung, die mir einfällt!!!
> 
> phaty! *


>der typ is ne spassemacke, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!! genau wie die ganzen typen die heute durch berlin hüppeln, man sehen die alle schei*e aus....


----------



## Deleted 3968 (13. Juli 2002)

....schau dir nur mal die tollen Farben an!!

Aber die Alte und die Gabel sind schon der Hammer!

Sex und T-Aktien:-alles überbewertet.....


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> >der typ is ne spassemacke, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!! genau wie die ganzen typen die heute durch berlin hüppeln, man sehen die alle schei*e aus.... *



Ich komme gerade aus der Wohung meiner Eltern, meine Mutter sitzt im Sessel und guckt auf WDR die Love-Parade ... weil die so schön bunt ist... 
Also meine Mutter ist wirklich cool .... aber wenn die Love-Parade guckt, dann weiss ich eins ganz genau: das Ding ist TOT!!!

"Show me your tits...!!!" 

phaty!

P.S.: Ich dachte Jan Ullrich fährt dieses Jahr dort mit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

niki gudex


dat is doch ne alte bekannte die kennt doch hoffe ich jeder-falls nicht is dat ne bildungslücke

übrigens is die sehr*jammmmmmmm*


nee aber ma back to topic-ihr wisst ja die threat polizei...-dat c'dale sprengt ja wohl einige ketten-is mir schlecht dieser rockring plus dat grün boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

und grade habsch noch von niki geträumt und jetzt is mir schlecht!


----------



## RMI (13. Juli 2002)

war unterwegs..


----------



## RMI (13. Juli 2002)

auch ein bisschen größer..


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *niki gudex
> 
> 
> ...



Siehste mal Sohnemann - so alte Hardtail-Säcke wie wir kennen keine Downhill-Bunnies neueren Baujahres ... !!!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)




----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

hallo!
mann,danke für niki gudex!und dann war grad noch shakira im tv 
könnte doch noch ein guter samstagnachmittag werden!!


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

wat immer dat auch für'n nagetier is:NEID!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

Ich bin ja ein ausgesprochener KONA Fan ... aber das ist schon hart...

wenn man C'dale stigmatisiert, dann muss man hier natürlich weitermachen ... obwohl immerhin ist es KONA ... hmmm also ich erkläre das jetzt mal für PHAT!!


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

ok jungs,jetzt müßt ihr tapfer sein:WAS'N DAS FÜRN RAD,NIKI?????????


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *wat immer dat auch für'n nagetier is:NEID!!!! *



Der Popo hat Shakira-Qualität!!

Ach ja KoKo ist zurück und - DROP ... fällt das Niveau auf Zimmertemperatur...!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ach ja KoKo ist zurück und - DROP ... fällt das Niveau auf Zimmertemperatur...!
> ...


DANKE papa!es ist schön,wieder zu hause zu sein


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ok jungs,jetzt müßt ihr tapfer sein:WAS'N DAS FÜRN RAD,NIKI????????? *



Das ist doch kein Rad - das ist ein Gartengerät ... sieht man doch Niki macht sich fertig zum Unkrautjäten!!!


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

aber wer kuckt bei niki scho auf nen cd


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

so,jetzt wird's richtig schlimm!lasst uns einen rennstall gründen und das arme mädel erlösen!!schlage vor,dass sie dann so lange bei mir wohnt


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> DANKE papa!es ist schön,wieder zu hause zu sein *



Wo ist denn Basti der Baron ... auf der Love-Parade ein Ullrich-Autogramm holen??


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

hab vor lauter schreck das bild vergessen


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *so,jetzt wird's richtig schlimm!lasst uns einen rennstall gründen und das arme mädel erlösen!!schlage vor,dass sie dann so lange bei mir wohnt *



TEAM PHAT!  ... das würde dann über Ihren Po stehen ... PHAT! ... ob sie da mitmacht!!!    
Wohnen kann sie bei Dir - geschlafen wird bei MIR!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

Das SoBe-C'dale ... eine Cola-Dose voller LIZARDS ... ich muss weiiiiiiiiiiiiiinen ...


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

ha,ich hab's immer gewußt!!gib's zu,das foto ist bei dir im garten entstanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

kinners wir müssen aufpassen net zu freizügig im keine regeln forum haben se erst wieder sonen threar dicht gemacht!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ha,ich hab's immer gewußt!!gib's zu,das foto ist bei dir im garten entstanden! *



Das auf dem Bild ist eine Rahmengrösse 16" Pillermännchen .... !!!!
Netter Versuch mich zu brandmarken ...
Wir müssen noch das Shari-Bild für el-diabolo aufbereiten, damit er sich ne Foto-Tapete draus machen kann ...


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

mann,ist die süß!!!!!!!Was kostet ein ticket nach aussie-land?????


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

so dann postet ma noch schön weiter bin in n paar stunden wieder da

*gehtjetztlamejumpernzugucjen*


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

hey baroni,erstma willkommen zu hause!aber wo sind wir den´n freizügig??
und was ist lamejumpern zugucjen??weniger drogen jung


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *mann,ist die süß!!!!!!!Was kostet ein ticket nach aussie-land????? *



800  bei Quantas ... die poppt bestimmt nen Tennis-Spieler oder einen Tour de France Fahrer!! Cadel Evans vielleicht? Das würde auch die Cola-Dosen erklären!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (13. Juli 2002)

so ik muss mich nu och ma wieder einmischen
1tens:die niki is der hammer
2tens: dat sobe CD is frevel den wie kann mann so nen geniales rad so durch lack verunstalten
3tens:dat blaue CD is ja wohl keine artgerechte haltung oder??das ist radquälerei und wird angezeigt und strengstens bestraft
4tens:dat muss wirklich dem wowereit gehören 
5tens:die niki hat echt guten geschmack in bezug auf räder!!

el


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> 5tens:die niki hat echt guten geschmack in bezug auf räder!!
> 
> el *



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie mit Geld dazu gezwungen wurde!!
Sollte es wriklich ihr Geschmack sein, würde ich an Deiner Stelle sofort ein Ticket nach AUS kaufen - dann hättest Du nämlich Chancen bei ihr!!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

lake jump

und ich bin raus


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)




----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

ach du schei.sse!!da passt ja gar nichts!ist ja auch kein klein!ich kann's beurteilen,fahr ja auch kein yeti


----------



## rob (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> 2tens: dat sobe CD is frevel den wie kann mann so nen geniales rad so durch lack verunstalten
> *



>DIE LACKIERUNG IST DAS BESTE AN DEM BIKE!!!!


@phat: die mantras von klein hab ich schon immer gehasst. das ist somit *das häßlichste was je gebaut wurde* (im gegensatz zu allen anderen klein-bikes!!!!)


----------



## eL (13. Juli 2002)

also mädels ik will mir ja hier keine feinde schaffen aber mitlerweile sind für mich die Klein´swas für euch die CD´s sind.
mir wird beim anblick immer derart übel(und wieso gibbts hier kein kotzsmilie den bräucht ich jetz).
dat mantra is nich nur derart ätzend lackiert nee es is och ne volle missgeburt von system her.
waren die den bei klein so zugedröhnt das die dat jahrelang nich geschnallt haben das se totale gülle produzieren??

el-der sich jetz vorschriftsmäßig erbricht-diabolo


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> waren die den bei klein so zugedröhnt das die dat jahrelang nich geschnallt haben das se totale gülle produzieren??
> 
> el-der sich jetz vorschriftsmäßig erbricht-diabolo *



nee aber bei TREK haben sie Klebstoff geschnüffelt ... !!
Herr Klein sitzt im Keller und zählt Geld!

phaty

Jetzt kommt was gewagtes von mir: Lieber C'dale als KLEIN!!! Basta!

phaty!


----------



## eL (13. Juli 2002)

heureka der phaty hat es kapiert 
nene cd is nich jedermanns sache aber gott beschütze mich vor nem KLEIN 
und der thread iss schon wieder im chatmodus na wenn das ma nich ärger gibbt

el-dems wieder besser geht weil phaty sich geoutet hat-diabolo


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

das neueste klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (13. Juli 2002)

rob möge mir verzeien aber treck wird doch mit "D"geschrieben!!
mann der fullymüll den die produzieren is doch immer noch billichstgleitlager gelagert und das bei dem preis 

el


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar thread im 3D Forum gelesen ...    
Ich versteh da kein Wort!!! 
Aber soviel weiss ich ... !!! Federweg ist dufte und Freeride-Videos sind klasse ... und ich werde alt...

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

ja aber ey alter das ist doch voll krass so freeridemäßig über die anlieger zu shreddern und dabei voll die air zu machen und ordentlich fett dirten ist total hyper............ich könnt kotzen!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

Ich lass mir das jetzt immer vom Kleinen Baron übersetzen!!!
Der kennt sich da aus ... 

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)




----------



## rob (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *rob möge mir verzeien aber treck wird doch mit "D"geschrieben!! *



>Hey leutz, trek WAR EINMAL eine der besten bikefirmen uff die welt - DAS STEHT FEST!! da geht nichts drüber. heute sind sie solala, müssen wir nicht drüber reden...




> _Original geschrieben von der dicken Echse_
> *
> Aber soviel weiss ich ... !!! Federweg ist dufte und Freeride-Videos sind klasse ... *


>  
Zitat von Jockel: "Lifestyle ist der Untergang unserer Zivilisation."


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

Ich glaube die 3Dler sind alle bei der Love-Parade ...
Oder in der Kinderlandverschickung!

phaty


----------



## rob (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich glaube die 3Dler sind alle bei der Love-Parade ...
> Oder in der Kinderlandverschickung!
> 
> phaty *



>jaaa, ich hab gerade den thread "trails in berlin" im ddd-forum gelesen, und die jungs haben endlich mal was sinnvolles vor: raver mit ihren dicken reifen plattfahren!

huch, tagesschau hat schon angefangen...


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

naja eins von einigen ... 

Orange SUB-5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMI (13. Juli 2002)

Ein Eigenbauprojekt... (Dark Star)
aber diese Streifen...


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

na hier gehts ja wieder rund
und immer diese übelkeit


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

bÄH phatty!!ab ins bett und rausch ausschlafen!Dir sind wohl die zuckenden körper im fernsehen nicht bekommen!Fullies sind nich schön!BASTA!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *bÄH phatty!!ab ins bett und rausch ausschlafen!Dir sind wohl die zuckenden körper im fernsehen nicht bekommen!Fullies sind nich schön!BASTA! *



Wer YETIS nachmacht oder verfälscht oder nachgemachte oder verfälschte YETIS fährt und in Foren postet wird mit C'dale fahren nicht unter einem Alpencross bestraft!!!


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

wie jetzt wat jetzt hier fullys


wat'n los



*siehtschonwiedergarnetdurch*


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wer YETIS nachmacht oder verfälscht oder nachgemachte oder verfälschte YETIS fährt und in Foren postet wird mit C'dale fahren nicht unter einem Alpencross bestraft!!! *


ups,hab's schon wieder gemacht:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24714 
fahr den alpencross aber nur,wenn niki mitfährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *wie jetzt wat jetzt hier fullys
> *



Good morning - you are braindead!!!

Hochscrollen ORANGE SUB 5 finden - wundern - runterscrollen - mitposten!!!
Deine Reflexe sind zu schnell ... Du musst Dich besser vorbereiten, bevor Du antwortest... oder noch Wasser im Kleinhirn vom Lakejump gucken????

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *wie jetzt wat jetzt hier fullys
> 
> 
> ...



HAH!!!!ERWISCHT!!!http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23964&perpage=25&pagenumber=2
in die ecke und schämen!alter fremdgeher und fullyliebhaber,du du...


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

nee nee nix wasser


ABER ich würde trotzdem ma wieder nen paar HÜBSCHE stahlrösser bewundern können!

...die landsharkseite bietet nimmer soviel


aber weil ich ja nett bin hier noch nen link zum schwärmen


und es lebe die muffe

www.bohemianbicycles.com


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *nee nee nix wasser
> 
> 
> ...


geit nich!


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

@koko

ich wohne in potsdam und richi auch!!!!!!!
na klickerts?

naja und ausserdem macht bergrunterknallen spaß-dat habe ick ja nie abgestritten


ach ja der link geht jetzt da hat nen c gefehlt


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2002)

na,ich weiss nicht.ich kann den böhmischen rädern nichts abgewinnen.aber ist sicher geschmackssache


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

waaaaaaaaaaaaat

die teile sind doch wohl der hammer-diese muffen-wahnsinn

ich habe die vor 2 oder 3 jahren auf der messe in köln gesehen da haben die nen stand gehabt - nur muffen- nix rahmen oder räder nur muffen-und der stand war voll und du hast noch nie soviel kunst am rad aauf einen haufen gesehn-alle paar meter nen speichwelverlust von lass mich lügen mehreren litern!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

neeeee oder?
dat is net schick!

sach ma wat is eigentlich mit meiner recvhnung von gestern 7 seiten haben wa noch!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

da waren die Dinger noch brauchbar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

wozu zum verpacken und verschicken?



wat sacht ihr zu bohemian?


----------



## RMI (13. Juli 2002)

und der Kleintransporter zum Transport steht um die Ecke.....


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> wat sacht ihr zu bohemian? *



Goldene Muffen ... SCHWUL!!!


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

nagut die farben sind teimweise gesch,massache aber du musst zugeben dat die nen hammer aussehen!


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

kuck dir ma dat radel von dem pferdenarren an dat war glaubssch sonen rotet!


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

nee sorry ok dat is net so doll aber alleine in der muffen gallerie diese poinguine und so- nee wat isset schön


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

Such mal ein paar BONTRAGER Bilder...!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

aber bitte kein schwarzes und kein dunkelgrünes da muss ich weinen!


----------



## RMI (13. Juli 2002)

hab eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

dat is doch aber kein echtet bonty mehr oder dat is doch schon aus der trek zeit-andernfalls meine frage wie kann man dat radel so mit teilen verschandeln(dat is doch deins oder)???????


----------



## RMI (13. Juli 2002)

kennt Ihr eh schon...


----------



## rob (13. Juli 2002)

@phaty: in sachen vollgefedert hast ja wirklichen einen drecks***************geschmack!!!

hier ein bontrager


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

jammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## RMI (13. Juli 2002)

ne, das is meins...
fahre immer noch das alte Spec, schon  über 15000 km und nicht mehr orginal.. wie sollte Suntour auch so lange halten.. hab ich 1993-95 gegen Shimano/Ritchey/White getauscht.


----------



## RMI (13. Juli 2002)

no comment...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMI (13. Juli 2002)

The Master himself


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

mach ma deine bilder größer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMI (13. Juli 2002)

hab ich so gezogen...


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2002)

Keith B.


----------



## lebaron (13. Juli 2002)

och phatty dat kennen wa schon dta is doch der keith am lago mit ich laube es war jörgs ritchey


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

Zitat aus dem 3D-Forum von mtbr.com als es  mal wieder um den besten Freeride-Hobel ging und irgendein Pillermann Rotwild vorgeschlagen hat!
Der Poster hatte da so seine ganz eigene Meinung drüber ... :

firevsh2o 	Jul-12-02, 11:59 PM    
"ROTWILD" 
Rotwild isn't about freeriding - it's a hardcore cross-country-bike! In fact there are no freeride bikes in europe (ok: orange - but you wait for 6 month) who are worth to carry the name. Nicolai looks good but we have sold 20 of them here and 17 broke! EURO SH**!! 

Ach tut das gut wenn man als Singlespeeder von einem Freerider Recht bekommt!!!  
Was da unsere "BIKE" wohl zu sagen würde ... ROTWILD - ganz grosses Kino!

phaty!

ach ja, wer errät, wem das anhängende bike gehört der gewinnt: GARNIX!!!


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

natürlich is dat von farmer john!!!!!!!


*willauchwasgewinnen*


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

Ach Barönchen ...

das war schlicht zu einfach!!!
Aber geil isses schon ... war das das RALEIGH das eigentlich ein FAT CHANCE Rahmen ist? Glaube schon ... oder war das nur bei seinem Mongoose? 
Oder war das Mongoose ein YETI.... hmmm was für ein Durcheinander!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

wat is mit den bontragerhausaufgaben-war dat allet?


...noch 6 seiten...


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

Nun die Hausaufgabe war ja auch für DICH gedacht!!!!

Also ... auf geht's ...!!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

naja wenigstens bewegt er dat radel auch-so sihts zumindest aus!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

So weit ich die Postings auf mtbr.com verstehe, fährt der mit dem Singlespeed nebst Dropbar 90% aller Fullie-Fahrer an der Westcoast platt ...
Man sollte ja nie von der Maschine auf den Fahrstil schliessen .... !  

phaty


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

....das wort mit sch...

es ist ja fast unmöglich bilder von bonty bikes zu finden die nicht aus der trekära sind-wo man hinguckt nur privateers

...das wort mit sch...


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

...ohne worte...dazu kann man nix mehr sagen!


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1843817623


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *...ohne worte...dazu kann man nix mehr sagen!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1843817623 *



Ja das ist bisher der BRINGER!!!!


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

...man beachte das hardcore bremskabel


lollLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


und dann dat flickzeug von simson-ich nehme an ihr wisst alle was die gebaut haben


----------



## go-dirt (14. Juli 2002)

@ phaty

die titanmuffen für john´s raleigh wurden von merlin hergestellt. und die rahmen die unters fussvolk geworfen wurden, hatten litespeedmuffen...


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *@ phaty
> 
> die titanmuffen für john´s raleigh wurden von merlin hergestellt. und die rahmen die unters fussvolk geworfen wurden, hatten litespeedmuffen... *



Ich meinte wohl eher die Zeit, als die Mongoose Dinger unter ihm zusammengebrochen sind ... Ich weiss sicher, dass er FAT und YETI (bevor YETI draufstand) gefahren ist ... nur wann war das ... nur bei MONGOOSE??? 
Oder gab es da nicht auch ein komplettes Raleigh, das gefakt war....?

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

ja glaube auch dat da ma was mit raleigh war

müssen wa ma beim staabi fragen oder gucken der weis dat bestimmt


----------



## go-dirt (14. Juli 2002)

hier noch ein bild aus john´s zeiten bei mongoos anno 1989. 
bitte nicht hauen wegen dem moire auf dem bild. hatte gerade keine lust es besser zu machen...

nochwas: apple rulez!


----------



## rasaldul (14. Juli 2002)

Hätte hier noch ein paar Detailfotos.


----------



## rasaldul (14. Juli 2002)

2


----------



## rasaldul (14. Juli 2002)

3


----------



## rasaldul (14. Juli 2002)

4 - komisches Foto, die Scheibe von ganz nah....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)




----------



## rasaldul (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> * *


retour


----------



## go-dirt (14. Juli 2002)

@ rasaldul

vielen dank für die bilder! die fehlten in meinem archiv noch...  

nils


----------



## rasaldul (14. Juli 2002)

@go-dirt
bedank' Dich bei der BIKE-Ausgabe 9/92  
(Keine Ursache!)

Marc


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> * *



Basti was verstehst Du denn jetzt schon wieder nicht????
Ich mach  mir langsam sorgen um Deinen Rauschmittel-Missbrauch... !!!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *
> nochwas: apple rulez!  *



"They say if you play the Windows 2000 CD backward, you can hear satanic words."
"Oh, that´s nothing. If you play it forward it installs Windows 2000."


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

i was a bit confused about thi tioga disc pic-i looks quite strange-ya know


drugs-i do not like'em but alcohol-yammmmmmmmmm


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> drugs-i do not like'em but alcohol-yammmmmmmmmm  *



Du solltest UNBEDINGT zur Singlespeed EM kommen ... 
Fahren ja genug Eisenschweine hin - solltest Du  mal nachfragen!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

dat mussisch ma schaun'ne


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *dat mussisch ma schaun'ne *



Eigentlich eine Pflichtveranstaltung für Dich ... 
Bestimmte VIIIIIELE Bontrager aus England dort... !!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 3968 (14. Juli 2002)

...Tomac als Mungo...Drogen...und alles am Sonntagmorgen. 

Apfelcomputer rocken wie sau!!!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

C'dale ist auch wirklich NIX heilig... !!!!

Singlespeed Rennrad ... okay Bahnrad!
Gewicht: 6.3 Kilogramm ...!


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

ach ja.........................


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

Wo sind die Kerzen???


----------



## eL (14. Juli 2002)

hi leutz
phaty dat CD is ja wo kein bahnrad !!!!!!!niemals
hat ja vorne ne bremse was ja bahnraduntypisch ist
ist wohl doch nen misshandeltes SSpeedRR weil ja auch noch die bremshebel hat.

el


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *hi leutz
> phaty dat CD is ja wo kein bahnrad !!!!!!!niemals
> hat ja vorne ne bremse was ja bahnraduntypisch ist
> ...



Das ist ein Bahnradrahmen mit Rennrad-Gabel ... ich frag mich gerade warum der zwei Bremshebel dran hat .. siehst Du eine HR-Bremse ich nicht!!
Aber es ist eine starre Nabe ... C'dale-Fahrer machen seltsame Dinge....

phaty!


----------



## eL (14. Juli 2002)

vorne is die bremse drann man
ob die nabe starr ist kann mann leider nicht sehen aber ich bin der meinung wenn man richtig MANN iss dann fährt ma ne BAHNRADNABE in seines SSpeeders HECK 

el


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *vorne is die bremse drann man
> ob die nabe starr ist kann mann leider nicht sehen *



Ich hab nach der hinteren Bremse gefragt, oder brauch man beim C'dale zwei Bremshebel für die Vorderrad-Bremse??? 
Ich WEISS das es eine Starr-Nabe ist - ich kenn den Besitzer!

Phaty
suchtimmernochdiebremse!


----------



## odelay (14. Juli 2002)

so ein Aludings zu posten!
Dafür jetzt mal ein richtig geiles Rennrad:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMI (14. Juli 2002)

ich bin zwar neu, doch ich hab da was feines..


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RMI _
> *ich bin zwar neu, doch ich hab da was feines.. *



uiiii wie schön ... !!


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Juli 2002)

wow!
endlich mal ein patterson!
sehr schön


----------



## RMI (14. Juli 2002)

oder das.....


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Juli 2002)

ups,wasn dat nu schon wieder?maschinenbaustudium 1.semester?


----------



## rob (14. Juli 2002)

nabend ihr kaputten!

kann schön unmöglich dat teil. whrscheinlich kann es mittels der vielen schräubchen die geometrie vom rennrad zum dirtbike und wieder zurück verstellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMI (14. Juli 2002)

schaut ??? aus, ob sowas fährt?


----------



## RMI (14. Juli 2002)

ich stell' mir diese Schraubenwüste nach 60 km Gelände vor. Ob der dann noch alles findet? Machbar oder nicht, was für eine Idee...


----------



## RMI (14. Juli 2002)

nochmal was schönes...


----------



## RMI (14. Juli 2002)

.


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

kinners kinners da macht man ma kurz seinen rechner fit und schon gibbet hier sone perlen zu bewundern!

ich liebe euch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


so und weiter so noch 3,nen paar zerquetschte seiten und dann kann ick die 100 einleuten!


----------



## itz (14. Juli 2002)

@Rmi :
"Wier bei Ikeah hab'en eihne Feeler g'macht, wier hab'en suviele Aluhregale gekauwt undh jetz mach_e wier enfach Fahr'äder draus "  

@Lebaron : Ja genauso ein Kettenblatt hat es auch gehabt   

Und ansonsten, habt ihr alle einen Knall , eineinhalb Tage Forumsabstinenz und ich muss eineinhalb Stunden nach lesen  *ganzgrossenrespektvoreuchhab*

Chris


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

@itz

wat wollteste mir bezüglich diesem religiösen blättchen mitteilen???

ähm 1,5 stunden liest du so langsam???oder sind dat echt soviele seiten-haste ma gezählt?


----------



## itz (14. Juli 2002)

@ Lebaron
Keine Ahnung ob's wirklich so lang war, aber es is ne Menge Holz, 4/5 Seiten vielleicht.
Und ich wollte nur sagen dass so ein Kettenblatt an dem Bonty war was ich überrollt habe   

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *wat wollteste mir bezüglich diesem religiösen blättchen mitteilen???
> *



Eins ist ja mal klar: wenn wir in den USA wären, hätten wir schon eine Kirche gegründet und würden Joe Breeze anbeten ... naja oder KB oder so ... die Kathedrale bauen wir dann aber in Marin County! 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *@ Lebaron
> Keine Ahnung ob's wirklich so lang war, aber es is ne Menge Holz, 4/5 Seiten vielleicht.
> Und ich wollte nur sagen dass so ein Kettenblatt an dem Bonty war was ich überrollt habe
> ...




aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
du tierdu machst mich fertig-wie kann man....du....ach ich red mich noch in rage
immer diese ...baggerfahrer






...ich trage jetzt einen zylinder...das prangere ich an
orang utang klaus
es ist eine weltraum orgel aus dem jahr 1943
der telefonmann
und ich möchte ein kleines gedicht vortragen
der raabe geht im feld spazieren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

ach ja ähm marin county-ok 

aber dann buddeln wir auch noch jimmy deaton und alle die schon von uns gegangen sind wieder aus-da gibbet ja noch einige


----------



## itz (14. Juli 2002)

Die Kathedrale wird gleich neben Cannondale Holland gebaut, da is wenigstens schön flach ....


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Die Kathedrale wird gleich neben Cannondale Holland gebaut, da is wenigstens schön flach .... *



Und in den Kirchturm bauen wir eine Panzerabwehrkanone!!! BOOM BOOM BOOM ... !

Ach nee wenn man auf Holländer schiesst, dann gibt das gleich weider Ärger ... 
Aber die haben doch so einen Glassbau ... müsste man von weitem nur mit Ozzy Osbourne beschallen dann bricht das Ding von alleine zusammen ... !!!

"Wir sind keine Radsportfans - wir sind Hooooligans... !" (NEE schon wieder nicht Political Correct!) 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

cannondale-holland-nee nee



...ich habe einen fisch zuhause dat is ein blauhai ihr wisst wie gefährlich diese tiere sind...ich habe ihn bekommen der war in sonem blumentopf - der war da irgendwie hingekommen-den hatte ich wahrscheinlich noch im portemonnaie-da war dann der hai drin und ist größer geworden..ja der hatte hunger...ja ja im aquarium isser dann ausgewachsen und genau darein gewachsen und jetzt isser vierechig-aber bei mir darf jeder machen was er will-er hat dat selbst so gewollt und nicht nachgfragt


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

leute leute ladet euch bitte ma von helge schneider der vieckige hai oder orang utan klaus irgendwo runter-dat is der hammer-ich kriege mich gar nimmer ein dat helge-reinholdspiel is auch cool



...god save helge schneider....der wird ehrenkapellenmeister unserer kleinen religiösen gruppe die NICHT in holland gegründet wird SONDERN IM MARIN COUNTY und da wird trotzdem ne kanone aufgestellt mit der dann cannondales VON DEN FAHRERN geschossen werden!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

Mal wieder was fürs Auge ...


----------



## go-dirt (14. Juli 2002)

@ lebaron 

>eute leute ladet euch bitte ma von helge schneider der vieckige hai oder orang utan klaus irgendwo runter-dat is der hammer-ich kriege mich gar nimmer ein dat helge-reinholdspiel is auch cool<

du wirst doch wohl nicht allen ernstes, hier in aller öffentlichkeit leute zum diebstahl aufordern, oder?


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

is kein diebstahl-keine sorge live mitschnitte die nie veröffentlicht wurden-keiine angst!!!!!!!!!!

sowat mach i net


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

i like it


...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## go-dirt (14. Juli 2002)

livemittschnitte... *lol* zieht ihr bei euch in potsdam die hosen mit einer kneifzange an?

gruss von einem helge schneider fan
nils


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

lol...kneifzange...


na gut dann eben neudeutsch

srtieeeeeeeeeems...lol


helge rulesssssssssssssssssssssssssss


so jetzt aber back to topic...du weist die threat polizei is überall


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

...dahinwillundauchfahren...


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Juli 2002)

witzbold!copyright wovon denn?mehr mammoth bitte!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Juli 2002)

Cooooooollll!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (14. Juli 2002)

oh ja!team mongoose 89!
und das stand unter dem bild:
Welcome back to the days when bikes were made of steel, Rock Shox didn't exist, and full suspension was but a dream


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Juli 2002)

bild vergessen


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

...is dat einzige wat mir da einfällt

jaja der farmer john


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Juli 2002)

die einzige art und weise,sein edelbike zu schützen ok,man sieht nicht mehr,was es ist,aber was soll's


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

dat nenn ick saver-sex


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Juli 2002)

sogar ein merlin kann man schei.sse aufbauen!!


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Juli 2002)

was man nicht so alles findet!
@lebaron:soll ich jetzt hier alleine auf seite 100 hinarbeiten,damit du abstauben kannst


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

nee nee ich mach grade ne kreative pause und versuche schon extrem erfolglos bonty bilder zu finden-seit zwei stunden nur treks und links zur bonty page-nix anderes

und ansonsten gibbet keine bilder mehr auf meinem rechner die lohnen würden na ja da gibbet noch n paar aber dat wären nur teile und damit will ick net anfangen!
keine angst ick will net abstauben schließlich muss ich ja phattys platz 1 noch kassieren!


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Juli 2002)

bontrager?bitte schön


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

....eine welt geht unter....


NEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNN   ALLES NUR KEIN BMX




boaaaah ick hoffe dat is nur nen aufkleber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

Aus der Slovakei?????






sehr unklassisch!!! Ich weiss ...


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

Ich find auch nix ...!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Juli 2002)

das bmx war auch das einzige,das ich gefunden habe.
@phaty:was solln das grüne dingen da ?BÄH!!!!


----------



## odelay (14. Juli 2002)

Hab auch keine Bonty-Bilder mehr. Meins hab ich ja schonmal gepostet. 
Dafür hat Shiggy bei mtbr.com neue Räder seines Rades drin. Jetzt mit 2.6er Reifen. Sehr fett.


----------



## rob (14. Juli 2002)

*kopfschüttel* phatys fulliegeschmack *kopfschüttel*


hier was besseres 
!:


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Juli 2002)

*KOTZ*danke,das habe ich jetzt gebraucht!GRRRR,setzen,sechs!!


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

so kinners dann gibbet jetzt ne neue hausaufgabe:

WTB

also dann legt los dat einzige wat ick habe da müsster ma zurückblättern !
ohh nur noch 1 und ne halbe seite!

wolln wa dat heuet noch schaffen?


----------



## rob (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Dafür hat Shiggy bei mtbr.com neue Räder seines Rades drin. Jetzt mit 2.6er Reifen. Sehr fett.
> 
> 
> ...



>todesstrafe, folterung, vierteilen, lebenslänglich französisches exil für diesen hund!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

Also mit legalem Drogengebrauch kann man das nicht hinkriegen!
Keine Witze über Shiggys Bike ... wartet mal bis meins fertig ist!!! 

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> >todesstrafe, folterung, vierteilen, lebenslänglich französisches exil für diesen hund! *



if you **** with Shiggy - you **** with me baby!


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

ach egal

da isset halt noch ma und trotzdem nen traum


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2002)

schon überall gesehen und trotzdem geil-paletou


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Juli 2002)

wtb!
na ja,nich ganz klassisch und ganz schön häßlich,aber wtb.hausaufgaben fertig,ich geh jetzt mit niki spielen,papa!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

AMERICAN M-16  

gibt es da ein Bild?

phaty


----------



## rob (15. Juli 2002)

sieht aus wie mantra  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

und weil die bei landshark immer so tolledrogen haben hier noch eins


----------



## whoa (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich glaube die 3Dler sind alle bei der Love-Parade ...
> Oder in der Kinderlandverschickung!
> 
> phaty *


Zum Glück sind die ganzen Irren wieder raus aus der Stadt! *puuh*
Noch länger hätt ich auch nich ausgehalten, die Mücken haben mir echt zugesetzt. 
Naja zuhaus isses doch am schönsten...


----------



## rob (15. Juli 2002)

hey kokopelli, hatten wir das schonmal: beide posten zeitgleich (fast) dasselbe bike?? 

@lebaron: das paletou is jawohl der hammer!!!!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

und nochma drogen


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Juli 2002)

so,weil's schön ist,habe ich mehr gemacht,frau lehrerin!darf ich ihnen dafür in der pause unter den rock gucken


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *sieht aus wie mantra  : *


frau lehrerin,der rob hat abgeguckt!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Zum Glück sind die ganzen Irren wieder raus aus der Stadt! *puuh*
> Noch länger hätt ich auch nich ausgehalten, die Mücken haben mir echt zugesetzt.
> Naja zuhaus isses doch am schönsten...  *



Ach der Champion - auch mal wieder hier ...

Wenn ich nur noch mit ROB und dem BARON hier rumfetze kriege ich noch ein ganz falsches Berlin-Bild!!!!

Die Jungen Wilden mach mich noch ganz wuschig!!!

phaty!


----------



## rob (15. Juli 2002)

boa, landsharks is echt heftig *würg* *grünwerd*




> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Zum Glück sind die ganzen Irren wieder raus aus der Stadt! *puuh*
> Noch länger hätt ich auch nich ausgehalten, die Mücken haben mir echt zugesetzt.
> Naja zuhaus isses doch am schönsten...  *



>kannste laut sagen!!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

mann mann diese seite is ja schon wieder ganz schön lang........

naja hier noch was


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

kinners jetzt heißt es aufpassen also ichmach nen deal mit euch ich poste die seite zuende voll mit bildern und ihr gebt mir dafür den run auf die 100!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

Heute Nacht steht der Baron um 3 Uhr auf, scannt eine ganze Klo-Papier-Rolle ein und postet die um auf Seite 100 zu kommen!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Juli 2002)

100 kannste haben,aber bilder will ich auch!
so'n airborne ist ja auch irgendwie schick!!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

jaja bohemian

i like it


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *kinners jetzt heißt es aufpassen also ichmach nen deal mit euch ich poste die seite zuende voll mit bildern und ihr gebt mir dafür den run auf die 100! *



Keine Chance - cheaten is nicht!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

eigentlich machen brew ja nette sachen aber das -neeeeeeeee


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Juli 2002)

so kinners,und weil jetzt mitternacht durch ist und nur noch die großen mitspielen dürfen,kurz zur entspannung:


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

bitte net kaputt machen


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

dat is nen klein


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

geht ja noch


----------



## odelay (15. Juli 2002)

Das Prinzip ist ja genial, aber was man so draus machen kann


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Juli 2002)

ja wer ist denn so krank und raspelt die ganze farbe von nem klein runter und baut es dann wieder zusammen?????


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## whoa (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ach der Champion - auch mal wieder hier ...
> ...


An meinem momentanen Fernbleiben vom Thread sind ganz eindeutig die Jungs von Blizzard schuld, verdammt ich bin infiziert! 

Unser guter rob is doch genau mein Alter, ich glaub da liegt doch nur 'n Jährchen zwischen...
Der Baron is allerdings die next Generation, da hab ich auch so ab und an meine Probs... 

So und nun mach ich mal noch 'n paar großmundige Versprechungen... 
...werd die Woche mal 'nen Film entwickeln lassen, dessen Pics werden euch entweder gefallen, oder aber mit 'ner Magen-Darm-Grippe segnen.

whoa, der am WE mindestens 'nen Liter Blut an die gefräßigen Biester verloren hat


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (15. Juli 2002)

@ lebaron: das is jetz aber nich gerade qualitäts- und unterhaltungsfördernd was du hier TREIBST!! 
naja, soll die 100 dein sein....3


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

eyyyyyyyyy wie lang is denn sone seite ich will 100


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

maaaaaaaaaaann gott gib mir ein kleine s bisserl ruhm!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

Basti benimm Dich!!!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

okis kein rad aber trotzdem geil


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Juli 2002)

ich würd mich ja kaputtlachen wenn lebaron die ganze zeit bilder postet wie ein bescheuerter,um die seite vollzukriegen und dann kommt ein andere und..schwupps...isser auf seite 100 
aber keine sorge,barönchen,das können wir dir nicht antun


----------



## rob (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...werd die Woche mal 'nen Film entwickeln lassen, dessen Pics werden euch entweder gefallen, oder aber mit 'ner Magen-Darm-Grippe segnen.*



>ich ahne schlimmes....


nix für phaty:


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *maaaaaaaaaaann gott gib mir ein kleine s bisserl ruhm!!!!!!! *



Dein Ruhm ist doch jetzt schon unsterblich!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Juli 2002)

aber reizen tuts mich schon...PFUI koko,aus!!!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

nen netter "BOCK"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (15. Juli 2002)

SCHEI.SSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
tschuldi basti,och ne,dat is jetzt wohl nich wahr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *aber reizen tuts mich schon...PFUI koko,aus!!! *


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


wollt ihr mir das nich gönnen?


----------



## whoa (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> >ich ahne schlimmes....
> *


Es darf gezittert werden!
Klein Attitude & Brave Warrior @ it's best!


----------



## rob (15. Juli 2002)

unser lebaron ist wirklich hart vom schicksal gebeutelt...

*ganzdolltröstenwill*

hier, vielleicht muntert das etwas auf:


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Juli 2002)

ähm..ups 
*kokoderganzkleinmithutistundsichgradvorstelltwiesichdieanderenvorlachenkringeln*


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

naja dann soll et halt net sein


aber ihr müsst zugeben in 20 minuten kann man ne menge schätze finden-die haben allesamt nicj auf meinem rechner gewohnt sondern wurden eben grade gesucht!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## odelay (15. Juli 2002)

jetzt heißt es tapfer sein, so hart kann der Asphalt des Lebens sein


----------



## rob (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *naja dann soll et halt net sein
> 
> 
> aber ihr müsst zugeben in 20 minuten kann man ne menge schätze finden-die haben allesamt nicj auf meinem rechner gewohnt sondern wurden eben grade gesucht!!!!!!!!!! *



>ja klar, bist doch unser größter!!! (wer der dickste is wissen wir je eh...) 

gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

neue ziele


3000. posting

30000 hit

200. seite eröffnen


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

buaaaaaaaaaahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaa 

LLLLLLLLlolllllllllLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Juli 2002)

tja,leutchen,mit diesem gloreichen abgang verabschiede ich mich jetzt für eine woche beim 'harten kern'.
@phaty:ich denk an dich,wenn ich die ganzen gutaussehenden jungen dinger auf malle sehe.aber tröste dich,die sind eh aus deiner zielgruppe raus 
@lebaron:tschuldi nochmal.poste weiter wie ein weltmeister!!
@all:haut rein,den thread werde ich die nächste zeit vermissen!

p.s.wie findet ihr den spruch:"na,grad abi gemacht?"müßte doch klappen,oder 

in diesem sinne   
*kokodersichganzdollfreut*


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

naja jedenfalls is mein heimicher favorit von den radels dat abgelakcte klein...warum zur hölle

war es sogennate AUGENRACHE  oder der film "wie das auge sich rächte"?oder is der typ einfach nur doof?


----------



## odelay (15. Juli 2002)

Der (oder die?) mit dem roten Helm grinst doch ??


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

ach ja nochma rückwirkend

@koko

sach ma war dat jenny?




*ganzdollböseist-lol*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Der (oder die?) mit dem roten Helm grinst doch ??  *


nee,is ne engländerin.die gucken immer so blöd


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Der (oder die?) mit dem roten Helm grinst doch ??  *




auslegungssache..bekommt in dem zusammenhang ne ganz neue bedeutung

ihr versteht

LEGEN - WUAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAa


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ach ja nochma rückwirkend
> 
> @koko
> ...


OH jA !!!!!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

dieser big daddy puffpuff

..der muss doch total doof sein


----------



## odelay (15. Juli 2002)

Damit sich alle gut verstehn:




Aber Phaty als kräftiger Lenker nur vorne und nicht in der Mitte. (der Durchbiegung wegen)
@koko 
wie wärs mit dem Spruch:
Hey Mädels ich hab noch 4 Plätze frei.


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

so und weil ja auch die baronerönerönchen ma schlafen wollen tun se dat jetzt auch

in diesem sinne süße träume-vonne jenny

oder doch paletou????????????


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

hey cool dat teil würde sich spitzenmäßig in meinem flur machen!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

ach egal eins geht noch


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

Darf ich Dich zum Geschlechtsverkehr einladen ...?

Hat zweimal funktioniert in 15 Jahren!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

ach ja der nicol scott mit nochnem rad für meinen flur

mann beachte die frbgebung *blend*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

Barönchen ....

Du und Dein RUN auf Seite 100! Und nun??? ich habe gerade Posting 2500 gemacht ! DAS ist cool ... !!! 

phaty


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaann
*auchirgendwasmachenwill*


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

ach ja und hier noch  dem breeze joe sein erstet


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ach ja und hier noch  dem breeze joe sein erstet *



so jetzt kannste mal kotzen!

Das bike habe ich schon gefahren!!! 

Das hatte 1992 dabei, als er bei uns in Saarbrücken war! Ich habe Beweisfotos!  werde ich bald posten!!!! 

Damals hat er mir noch ein T-Shirt unterschrieben:

"May the breeze be with you!" ... ach Joe ist so lieb!!!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaann
> *auchirgendwasmachenwill* *



... ich mein ja nur, Du solltest Relaxen ... dann kommen die coolen Sachen von allein!!! 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> so jetzt kannste mal kotzen!
> ...




...da fällt mir jetzt echt nix mehr zu ein..wat zur hölle macht der bei dir ???
*grummel*       



naja hier noch was cooles


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

Ross und Keith waren auch schon hier ... !!! 
Und Chris Chance und Steve McMahon ... ! 
Reicht das?

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

und so lecker können downhillerinnen aussehen


tara llanes.............................ach ja..wat man nich.......neee


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ross und Keith waren auch schon hier ... !!!
> Und Chris Chance und Steve McMahon ... !
> Reicht das?
> ...




sach ma phatty willste mich rollen oder wat?
wat hast denn du bitte früher gemacht-wat war denn dadt fürn shop-biste da noch-ick komm nach saarbrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

...aber bestimmt net cunningham potts oder lindsay oder wie hieß der typ von bullseye...oder geoff ringle oder wen gab es da noch...den grafton wie hieß der-paul?ach keene ahnung

und yoshizo shimano auchnich!


....geschweige denn tullio campagnolo


ok der is tot


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nee den Shop gibt es seit 1995 nicht mehr - war mein eigener!
Joe war zu einer Messe hier und mit Keith und Ross und Mr. Mahon haben wir eine Salsa-Party gemacht ... da sind damals Freundschaften fürs Leben geschlossen worden ... ( Hallo C.)  

Chris Chance war dann im Jahr danach auch wieder zur Messe hier!
Die wurden alle von meiner Mutter bekocht! Das hat geholfen!!! 
Ich muss mal alle Bilder raussuchen - bei dem von Joe Breeze fällst Du auf den Hintern!!!
Orginal-Rad und sogar die Orginal-Klamotten von 1979 vom Repack-Downhill!

tja Alte Säcke mit coolen Stories!!! 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Nee den Shop gibt es seit 1995 nicht mehr - war mein eigener!
> ...






NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDD

ich glaube ich muss dat war machen und nach saarbrücken....naja

hier nochmal die ganze rasselbande aussem marin county-irgendwo is auch joe glaube ich der 5. von rechts


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

...und ich bin raus....





ach ja seit heute abend glaube ich das elvis lebt!!!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ach ja seit heute abend glaube ich das elvis lebt!!! *



Klar der arbeitet bei C'dale in der Kantine!

gute Nacht John-Boy ...


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

NEID!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (15. Juli 2002)

singletrail in den alpen - mit mir drauf


----------



## nils (15. Juli 2002)

@pharlizard: hübsch, aber wo ist da der Trail?

@rob: wie, mit Fuß auf dem Boden!?!?

@mich: jetzt abba nix wie weg!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

Glaub es oder nicht, nördlich von Marin County sehen alle Trails so aus!
Sobald man in die Redwoods kommt wo dann auch mal das Gras grün bleibt und wächst, sind die Trails nicht mehr zu sehen - aber vorhanden!!
Hat mich auch irritiert - issaberso!!! 

phaty


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

...will mehr trails-ach guten morgen erst mal!


----------



## itz (15. Juli 2002)

Morgen Z'ammen,
postet mal Bilder, aber nur schönes an dem sich meine Augen erfreuen können .. mir geht's schon dreckig genug. *manstellesicheinenGrippesmilievordanke*
Chris


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

Lebaron mit seinem "leider immer noch kein Bontrager!"


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> * *



Wie jetzt? DAS ist Deine ganze Verteidigung????
Schwach Sohnemann ... das üben wir nochmal ... !!!
Aber eine bösartig fette Gabel hast Du da auf Deinem No-Bonty ... 1.5-Zoll-Standard??? Respekt!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

wenigstens hab ick nen fettet rohr

und ausserdem stech ick mit meinem helm eh alle aus!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *wenigstens hab ick nen fettet rohr
> 
> und ausserdem stech ick mit meinem helm eh alle aus! *



Und dann die extrem heissen Latzhosen!!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

...tja papi da kommt wohl der neid raus-ich kann sowas tragen...:


----------



## rob (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Lebaron mit seinem "leider immer noch kein Bontrager!" *



 

@nils: naja, wenn man so mhhhh sicherheit und außerdem 

hier was wirkliches fürs auge vom selbigen ac, von mir persönlich fotographiert (is auch in der alpencross-galerie):


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> hier was wirkliches fürs auge vom selbigen ac, von mir persönlich fotographiert (is auch in der alpencross-galerie): *



Klasse Idee eigentlich ... postet doch mal Bilder, die aufs biken Lust machen!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Klasse Idee eigentlich ... postet doch mal Bilder, die aufs biken Lust machen!!!
> ...





naja wenigstens stimmt er sein outfit ab-boaaaaah is mir schlecht


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

also dat bild macht doch lust zu biken  (mit ihrem bike)


----------



## nils (15. Juli 2002)

@rob: *staunichauchwill*

Und die Trails in Marin County sind ja mal net schlecht, goil!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *@rob: *staunichauchwill*
> 
> Und die Trails in Marin County sind ja mal net schlecht, goil! *



Die vorherigen Bilder waren NÖRDLICH von Marin County in die Redwood-Wälder rein ... die Bilder die jetzt kommen sind DIREKT aus Marin County!
Ob man den Namen von dem Berg im Hintergrund wohl kennt!!!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

phatty dein rätsel waren schon schwerer


dat is der mt. tam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

Der Dollar fällt Männer ... bald können wir das Classic-Treffen in Fairfax abhalten!!!

Marin County Trails for Mountain Bikes 

Viel Spass beim Träumen!

phaty


----------



## mttam (15. Juli 2002)

fragst du dich immernoch, warum dieses kanonendale hier 2 bremsgriffe bei nur einer bremse hat??






ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass der zweite dafür da iss, damit man im wiegetritt nicht ins leere greift


ciao

mttam


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

dat is nen argument-mann sind diese colafahrer....


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mttam _
> *fragst du dich immernoch, warum dieses kanonendale hier 2 bremsgriffe bei nur einer bremse hat??
> 
> ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass der zweite dafür da iss, damit man im wiegetritt nicht ins leere greift
> *



So weit so klar ... aber irgendwie ist das doch so ... hmmm ... uncool!!!  

Ich will doch nur JEDE Möglichkeit nutzen über C'dale herzuziehen ... ! Einfach so aus Prinzip ...! Ausserdem spielt dann el-diabolo immer mit und der kleine Baron läuft Amok .... machen wir uns nix vor, ohne Cola-Dosen, wäre dieser Thread nur halb so schön!!!

Phaty!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

zu cannondale kann ich heute auch nochma aus eigenem ERLEIDEN berichten

da steh ich doch heute innem radladen bei mir und da schiebt einer dieses colafully rein in exakt dieser farbkombi-ja es hatte gelbe reifen und silberne parts-mir war dermaßen übel ich musste da raus


----------



## mttam (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> So weit so klar ... aber irgendwie ist das doch so ... hmmm ... uncool!!!
> ...




wie wahr, wie wahr!!


mttam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

Ach Sohnemann....

ich muss jetzt doch mal anfangen, Deine Kunstwerke auszudrucken und an die Kühlschranktür zu pinnen!!! 

daddy phaty!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

ich habe eigentlich schon in erwägung gezogen ne eigene gallerie aufzumachen oder soo ne art kalender rauszubringen!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

ihr müsst zugeben auf meinen zeichnungen sehen die dosen wenigstens endlich mal gut aus!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich habe eigentlich schon in erwägung gezogen ne eigene gallerie aufzumachen oder soo ne art kalender rauszubringen! *



Ach Pullermännchen ... Du überschätzt Dich ja schon wieder!!!
Vielleicht kriegen wir Dich ins Museeum of Modern Arts in N.Y. rein ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

na n sowas habe ich ja auch gedacht

...und ausserdem gebe ich mich do´ch nich mit kleinen fischen zufrieden!


----------



## eL (15. Juli 2002)

meine liebe EISENdechse 
ich freu mich immer wieder durch den besitz meines CD zur diskussion hier im thread beizutragen,
mensch mädels ohne CD Magura und diverse oberhässliche KLEIN´s hättet ihr doch garkein feindbild geschweige den ein gesprächsthema.

el


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> mensch mädels ohne CD Magura und diverse oberhässliche KLEIN´s hättet ihr doch garkein feindbild  *



Wollen wir doch Landshark nicht vergessen!!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

hey hey landshark-die gehören inne sonderkategorie

die würde bei mir so heißen:

BIKESDIEDURCHEXTREMENDROGENKONSUMDERLACKIERERVERUNSTALTETWERDEN

die cd's kleins und maguras die gehören in eine kategorie namens
DIEDIENIEMANDWOLLTEBRAUCHTEODERAUCHNURMITIHNENINDENKELLERGEHENWÜRDEGESCHWEIGEDENNFÜRDIEWÜRFELN


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

phatys DVD spielt zur Zeit ...


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2002)

ist jetzt raus denn er trifft sich mit nadine...

*erglaubtinseinemschwarzenbuchnimmtsieseite123ein*

na dann macht ma noch schön weiter und postet was das zeug hält will ja hübsche bilder sehen wenn ich morgen mit .... aufwache


ach ja phatty ich werd ma fragen ob sie noch ne große schwester hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ach ja phatty ich werd ma fragen ob sie noch ne große schwester hat *



1 Meter 85 - 105 D


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2002)

Der letzte leckere Trip für heute!
North Dakotas Maah Daah Hey Trail 







Maah Daah Hey Trial 

Träumt schön!

phaty


----------



## itz (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ach Pullermännchen ... Du überschätzt Dich ja schon wieder!!!
> ...



Niiiieemals, 
dann hängt das ja neben nem MountainCycle, wie furchbar wenn ich dann meins einstampfen müsste  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

Da geht unser Baron auf Fortpflanzungs-Tournee und prompt gibt es in einer Nacht ganze 3 Postings!!!
Jetzt wissen wir ja, wer den thread gekidnapped hat!!!

phaty!


----------



## Brice (16. Juli 2002)

habe schon lange nicht mehr reingeschaut. Aber als ich eben dieses Cannondale bei Ebay gesehen habe, musste ich an euch denken.

Keine Ahnung, ob es schon gezeigt wurde. Mein metalic-grün gelbes ist dagegen richtig blass. 

Brice


----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Brice _
> *Keine Ahnung, ob es schon gezeigt wurde. Mein metalic-grün gelbes ist dagegen richtig blass.
> 
> Brice *


*brech* danke das du uns den sondermüll nochmal zeigst  

ich hab was viel besseres, damit der tag so richtig schön schei$$e beginnt (und wenn ihr artig wart jibbet heute abend noch ein vielviel besseres, hihi *händereib* *spannungaufbau*):


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

Rob Du gnadenloser Amokläufer ... !!!

Stich mir doch gleich einen rostige Nagel ins Herz! - 'Nen GROSSEN!!! 

phaty!


----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

ward mal auf heute abend, da kommt das absolute highlight! aber monentan is mir zuwenig los, lebaron is nich da sondern nur du, da wären das ja perlen vor die säue 

ich muss weg wirtschaftsgeographieklausur schreiben


----------



## lebaron (16. Juli 2002)

so guten morgen kinners
*boahhabicknendickenkopp*

tja phatty die hat keene schwester aber nen schönen gruß trotzdem

so rob von mir aus kann es losgehen mir is grade alles egal-also auch coladosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

Den Unfall hier kenne wir ja Alle - ich hatte allerdings noch kein Bild davon gesehen!!!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

Der Tioga-Stand war der beste!!!!


----------



## Sylvester (16. Juli 2002)

...auf der ifma 90 hatten sie alle noch mehr an...


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *...auf der ifma 90 hatten sie alle noch mehr an...
> 
> *



Wir werden alt...

Aber wart mal ... Eurobike 1994 ... Corratec-Stand ... erinnert sich Jemand?


----------



## itz (16. Juli 2002)

Ich sach's doch schon immer jedes C'dale hat seinen ganz besonderen Reiz ... Brech-Reiz z.B. ... aber diese Blaue Fully-Schese baaaohh da kribbelt die Netzhaut wie ich es nur von meinem alten C'dale ( dat mit den vielen tollen Farben ) kannte.
*RESPEKT*

Und @ phaty: Man wo du immer die Bilder auftreibst. Was macht man bidde auf einer Norwegischen Site  und wenn wir schon dabei sind gibet da zufällig den ganzen Clip vom Baron Crash ?!? 
*habenwillweilicheinschadenfrohesars(hlochbin*
Chris


----------



## Sylvester (16. Juli 2002)

...und weswegen sind sie hier?

-ooch...

...schon was interessantes gesehen?

-puuuh....

sie wissen schon, dass sie auf einer zweiradmesse sind?

-ääähhmmm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

You're in the ARMY now ... !!!


----------



## Sylvester (16. Juli 2002)

widerrufe ich meinen bescheid als anerkannter kriegsdienstverweigerer von 1990...


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Und @ phaty: Man wo du immer die Bilder auftreibst. Was macht man bidde auf einer Norwegischen Site  *



Jeg snakke norsk!

Aber egal jetzt ... einen hab ich noch!!! Landungsphase!
Das Bike fliegt ja wie eine Coladose!


----------



## itz (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Jeg snakke norsk!
> *



Heisst das: "Da gibt es Schnacken" oder "Ich spreche norwegisch"


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> * Heisst das: "Da gibt es Schnacken" oder "Ich spreche norwegisch"   *



Das zweite war schon richtig!!!
Aber eigentlich kann ich ja nur Dänisch was aber das gleiche ist ... fast!

Dänemark hat die besseren Weiber!!!

phaty!






weiss aber nicht wo die herkommt...!???


----------



## itz (16. Juli 2002)

Hab mal eine Schwedin in Dänemark kennen gelernt, denke mir du weisst was das heisst  *undhochdieTassenundrunterdieKlamotten*
Von Däninen hab ich da gar nix mehr wahrgenommen ..

Chris


----------



## itz (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> weiss aber nicht wo die herkommt...!???  *



Bei dem Rostklunker würde ich fast auf Cuba tippen ....


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Hab mal eine Schwedin in Dänemark kennen gelernt, denke mir du weisst was das heisst  *undhochdieTassenundrunterdieKlamotten*
> *



"Zieh Dich aus, leg Dich hin, ich glaub ich lieb Dich ... !" (... jeg elsker dig! - spricht man so aus: jei eskär dei! ) 

Aufreiss-Tip: Roskilde Festival .. !!! Und nie das Bier vergessen!

Ach ja hier lernt man was für's Leben!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

Eine kleine Errektion für den Herrn Baron ...


----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

leute leute, wo seit ihr alle??

3....2...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

Ich warte auf Basti, den Manuel Andrack dieses Threads - nur das der besser Deutsch kann ....


wennde verstehst wat ick meine ...

phaty!


----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

ick weeß schon wat de meens, deshalb muss ich die spannung wohl noch ins unendliche treiben..

...1,5........1.....


----------



## itz (16. Juli 2002)

eins ja und dann, kommt dann endlich ein Bild ?!?

Chris, der sich langsam zum Bild only anschau thread user entwickelt ...


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *eins ja und dann, kommt dann endlich ein Bild ?!?
> 
> Chris, der sich langsam zum Bild only anschau thread user entwickelt ... *



Komm schon Itzi ... Du kannst das besser... !!! 

phaty!


----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

wo is den das barönchen?

....0,5......0,4.....0,3....


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

Liest gerade sein kleines schwarzes Buch ... und will Nadine wieder anrufen!!!

phaty!


----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

tätä 

jetzt will ich aber was hören:


----------



## itz (16. Juli 2002)

... was bleibt mir anderes übrig  als meinen Ex-Papageien bis zur Unkenntlichkeit ranzuzoomen, aber ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt. Naja wenigstens erkennt man jetzt Anbauteile ...


----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

neeeeiiiin, jetzt der dooofe itz voll den spannungsbogen unterbrochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

aber dein canondale is trotzdem suuuperhäßlich - respekt, wer mit sowas rumfährt, mit dem is nicht zu spaßen...


----------



## itz (16. Juli 2002)

Ich sach doch lasst uns die Kathedrale neben C'dale Holland bauen .... nur würde ich vielleicht kein Raven anbeten wollen, dann schon eher dat dolle Liegerad


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *tätä
> 
> jetzt will ich aber was hören: *



WER UM ALLES IN DER WELT IST DAS?????

Und in welcher Gummi-Zelle sitzt er jetzt?

phaty!


----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *.... nur würde ich vielleicht kein Raven anbeten wollen, dann schon eher dat dolle Liegerad  *



> naja, das er ein cannondale anbetet, ok, da muss man schon richtig ne malle haben. aber auchz noch ein raven  uuhhhhaaaa *zitter*


----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Und in welcher Gummi-Zelle sitzt er jetzt?
> ...




wenn ich das wüßte, glaub mir ich wär schon längst da und hätte nen ernstes wörtchen mit seinem psychater gesprochen!!


----------



## itz (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *aber dein canondale is trotzdem suuuperhäßlich - respekt, wer mit sowas rumfährt, mit dem is nicht zu spaßen... *



Das hast du gut erkannt ... ich bin verdammt gefährlich also Vorsicht ..  

Warum stürzt mein Browser eigendlich immer ab wenn ich poste  *crash*

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Warum stürzt mein Browser eigendlich immer ab wenn ich poste  *crash*
> *



>bei dem dreck den der hier durch die leitungen saugen muss ist das nicht so verwunderlich...


----------



## itz (16. Juli 2002)

Der betet gar nicht, der kotzt schon Galle und is am ersticken ...


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *... was bleibt mir anderes übrig  als meinen Ex-Papageien bis zur Unkenntlichkeit ranzuzoomen, aber ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt. Naja wenigstens erkennt man jetzt Anbauteile ... *


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Der betet gar nicht, der kotzt schon Galle und is am ersticken ... *



Ich glaube der wartet eher auf seine gerechte Bestrafung!!!

"Bück Dich befehl ich Dir wende Dein Anglitz ab von mir dein Gesicht ist mir egal bück dich - nocheinmal!"  ...

So jetzt kennt ihr auch noch meine sehr ungewöhnliche Vorliebe für RAMMSTEIN!!

phaty!


----------



## itz (16. Juli 2002)

@ Rob:
Da hätte ich eigendlich selbst drauf kommen können ...

Mir is gerade eingefallen: Vielleicht reihert er ja doch nich und haut nur seinen Kopf auf den Boden !?!
Warum hab ich mir nur ein Raven gekauft *wums*, wäre irgendwo doch recht logisch ...


----------



## itz (16. Juli 2002)

@ Phaty:

 dat is doch Poncherello von dem Tucken-Polizeirevier, helf mir wie hiess das ?? Auf jeden Fall is es Sau lange her, aber jetzt wo man den noch mal sieht ... die müssen alle schwul gewesen sein


----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

--->muhaha



hier, das bild berweist eindeutig das er sich nicht zum brechen niedergekniet hat, die perv*rse s*u
und wie gurte spannen, der fette poser!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *--->muhaha
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt bin ich ja nicht unbedingt in der Position Dicken-Witze zu machen ... aber oh mein Gott, hat der denn keinen Spiegel!
Und wenn doch, dann beweisst das mal wieder den unglaublich schlechten Geschmack von C'dale-Fahrern und ihrer Unfähigkeit zur Selbstkritik!!!

Phaty!
Weightwatcher!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *@ Phaty:
> 
> dat is doch Poncherello von dem Tucken-Polizeirevier, helf mir wie hiess das ?? Auf jeden Fall is es Sau lange her, aber jetzt wo man den noch mal sieht ... die müssen alle schwul gewesen sein *



Erik Estrada in "CHIPs" ...


----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> dann beweisst das mal wieder den unglaublich schlechten Geschmack von C'dale-Fahrern und ihrer Unfähigkeit zur Selbstkritik!!!
> *



>naja, es gibt wohl immer sone und solche, aber solche gibt es nur versammt wenige, und sone ohne speigel sehrsehr viele!!

mehr davon unter der tollen seite hierhierhier !! (der typ is irgendeiner dieser members) vielleicht findet ihr ja noch das eine oder andere nette bild.


ich muss jetzt erstmal meine augen entspannen, tagesschau kommt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (16. Juli 2002)

Schaut mal was die Bubens aus dem 3D Forum bei Ebay gefunden haben : *Banane_nane_nane_du gelbe Frucht ich pell dich ....*


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Schaut mal was die Bubens aus dem 3D Forum bei Ebay gefunden haben : *Banane_nane_nane_du gelbe Frucht ich pell dich ....*
> 
> 
> ...



*SPRACHLOS*


----------



## lebaron (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *tätä
> 
> jetzt will ich aber was hören: *





buaaaaaaaahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


lolLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


@phatty die kiste steht net bei dir oder?


----------



## lebaron (16. Juli 2002)

so jetzt bin ick erstam fertig mit lesen...immer diese anstrengung...und dat bei meinem schädel der immernoch nich aufhören will zu hämmern!


----------



## itz (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Erik Estrada in "CHIPs" ...
> *



C - Chocki
H - Häschen
I   - In
P - Pyjamas

Dat sacht schon alles.

Und unsere Freunde aus pe.kr (ich kenn einen der weiss nicht wo das is) ... sind doch locker, ausserdem haben sie mich darauf hin gewiesen dass mein Browser kein JAVA versteht ... dat is doch fast schon wieder ein Schöffi wert ...


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> @phatty die kiste steht net bei dir oder? *



nö in England....

wie war denn Nadine??

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (16. Juli 2002)

och die war nett wie immer-nur ick war viel zu voll um auch nur grade stehen zu können-also erfolg auf ganzer linie


wat is mit dem countdown??????


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

Der Countdown war für das C'dale Anbetungs-Foto ... !!!

Immer noch Kopp-Dick??

phaty!


----------



## itz (16. Juli 2002)

Countdown : 
Rob wird wohl vor'm Fernseher eingepennt sein und träumt jetzt von bunten C'dales.

Und Lebaron du bist vielleicht nen ferdischer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *wat is mit dem countdown?????? *



>den habe ick runterjezählt in der hoffnung, dass du in der zwischenzeit online gehst!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

In Deinem Alter sollte  man poppen um schlechte Erfahrungen zu machen damit man dann als depremierter und desillusionierter Mitt-Zwanziger auch einen guten Grund hat sich ständig wegzuballern ...

ERST Mädels - DANN Alkohol!!!!

phaty!


----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Rob wird wohl vor'm Fernseher eingepennt sein und träumt jetzt von bunten C'dales.*



>schweißgebadet bin ich aufgewacht, und, das is mir nen bissel peinlich: ich habe wegen diesen bösen cannondale-alpträumen im schlaf erbrochen!


----------



## itz (16. Juli 2002)

du hast Probleme ich musste dadrauf fahren ... hat auch gar nicht weh getan, Sehschwäche sei Dank


----------



## lebaron (16. Juli 2002)

mhm ick hatte mich schon auf nen bonty gefreut oder so und dann waret doch wieder nur ne dose-mist

naja trotzdem dat bild is cool


----------



## Marcus (16. Juli 2002)

Hömma, rob driftet ja nun auch zu den Chattern im Forum ab (siehe auch http://www.mtb-news.de/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=3  ). Werde ich mal ein bisserl Öl ins Feuer kippen, von wegen Cannondale und so...

now listening to: *System of a Down - Spiders* (geil!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Hömma, rob driftet ja nun auch zu den Chattern im Forum ab.
> *


>mhhh naja, da können wir ja nochmal nen auge zudrücken, oder?



> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> Werde ich mal ein bisserl Öl ins Feuer kippen, von wegen Cannondale und so...*



>hey rikman, dein bike läuft doch absolut außer konkurenz!! wir wollen über die bikes herziehen, und deines ist doch ein echter engel.


----------



## whoa (16. Juli 2002)

...diese Koreaner, tz tz tz! 







So sieht's aus, wenn sich ein C'dale Biker drüber im klaren is, was er sich da hat andrehen lassen. 







Ich weiß echt nich ob ich lachen oder weinen soll...   







Ich glaub jedes zwote Raven wurde nach Korea verschachert...


----------



## Marcus (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> >hey rikman, dein bike läuft doch absolut außer konkurenz!! wir wollen über die bikes herziehen, und deines ist doch ein echter engel. *



Na dann wart ma ab bis Donnerstag, da kannst dann mein Singlespeed-Street-Bike-mit-Mag21 sehen. In GELB! Ich krieg jedesmal das Kotzen, wenn ich zur Haustür rauskomme. Fährt sich aber einigermaßen 

Geil, heute habe ich mir die 2 mm langen Pins von den Voxom-Plattformpedalen ins Schienbein gehauen. Wollte BunnyHop über zwei Treppenstufen machen, rechter Fuß steht vorn, rutscht nach hinten von der Pedale, linker Fuß lässt Kurbel rumkommen und mir prügelt das Teil bis auf die Knochen. Man, hab ich geschrien, könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen. Foto gibt's morgen oder so. Mal sehen.

Bis dann, rikman

now listening to: *System of a Down - P.L.U.C.K.*


----------



## whoa (16. Juli 2002)

...Krone aller C'dale Schöpfungen!


----------



## lebaron (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...Krone aller C'dale Schöpfungen!
> 
> 
> ...




da fällt mir nur noch eins ein 



....tuffichhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...Krone aller C'dale Schöpfungen!
> *



Immer, wenn ich denke ich habe schon alles gesehen, dann kommt der Bier-verweigernde, Batik-T-Shirt-Träger und knallt mir eine Ladung in den Unterleib!!!
Bildlich gesprochen jetzt ...

phaty!
im Krankenschein ...


----------



## whoa (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Immer, wenn ich denke ich habe schon alles gesehen, dann kommt der Bier-verweigernde, Batik-T-Shirt-Träger und knallt mir eine Ladung in den Unterleib!!!
> ...


Ich dachte mir, wo in aller Welt finde ich im Netz das schrägste C'dale?
Richtig, auf der Firmenpage...  ...ich denke es is 'ne Sonderauflage zum CSD.


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...  ...ich denke es is 'ne Sonderauflage zum CSD.  *



Das haben die Mädels aber wirklich nicht verdient!!!

phaty!


----------



## whoa (16. Juli 2002)

...wieder erholen kann!


----------



## lebaron (16. Juli 2002)

yeaaaaaaaaaah

dat is n nettet radel-aber diese gripshift...nee neee

*wissenwillwiederwhoabilderanhängtohnediesedummeschriftvonwegen...hatfolgendegrafik...undwiemachtmandatdennnueigentlcihmitmehrerenbilder-habdatauchschongemachtabervergessen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> wissenwillwiederwhoabilderanhängtohnediesedummeschriftvonwegen...hatfolgendegrafik...undwiemachtmandatdennnueigentlcihmitmehrerenbilder-habdatauchschongemachtabervergessen* *



Baroni ... ich brauch demnächst eine Gebärdendollmetscherin für diesen Thread!!!
Also für DEINE Postings ... !!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (16. Juli 2002)

*trotzdemwissenwill*


----------



## whoa (16. Juli 2002)

...ok, ok ab und an schon, aber das steht ja jetzt hier nicht zur Debatte! 

Lies Dir einfach mal diesen Thread durch, wenn's danach noch hapern sollte würd ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken machen.


----------



## lebaron (16. Juli 2002)

wer hat eben harald schmidt gesehen und den kracher des tages...von wegen dem falschen boot auf dem die telekom saß..??????


jaja ich weiß nich chatten aber dat musste sein


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

Vielleicht könnten wir mal aufhören hier über chatten zu jammern!!!
Ich seh hier keinen chat ich seh hier nur die Aufarbeitung von Bike-Sünden!
Ausserdem bringen wir dieser glorreichen web-stie Täglich im Schnitt 1000 hits .. ach ja HEUTE ist der Thread einen Monat alt!!!! ... naja okay in 20 Minuten!

Ich bin ja so stolz auf Euch ... !!!

love

phaty


----------



## lebaron (16. Juli 2002)

ud dat war ein richtig cooler monat..................yeaaaaaaaaahhhh

und dat blondsche beim schmidt is ja auch ne perle...susanna


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> und dat blondsche beim schmidt is ja auch ne perle...susanna *



oh ja ... stell Dir  mal vor ... der Andrack kann die alle haben!!!! ALLE!!!!!

neid...

phaty!


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> **wissenwillwiederwhoabilderanhängtohnediesedummeschriftvonwegen...hatfolgendegrafik...undwiemachtmandatdennnueigentlcihmitmehrerenbilder-habdatauchschongemachtabervergessen* *



>ick lees dat och nich mehr durch, so!


das jekyll is echt ne gefährdung der allgemeinheit. ich will mir nicht ausmalen, was passiert, wenn mir so ein teil in der lackierung auf trail entgegenkommt.

@whoa: feine bilder haste da gefunden. der typische fette gutverdienende karrieretyp, der neben dem slk noch nen cannondale inner garage stehen hat.



> ach ja HEUTE ist der Thread einen Monat alt!!!! ... naja okay in 20 Minuten!



>yeah - war schon sehr genial bis hierher!
und ich danke euch dafür das meine internetkosten jetzt wieder ins unerträgliche steigen. ich hoffe nur, dass die nächste rechnung an meine eltern kommt bevor ich am sonntag für 7 wochen im urlaub bin. 



> stell Dir mal vor ... der Andrack kann die alle haben!!!! ALLE!!!!!


  verdammt!


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

.....und ich wollte schon immer mal der queen ins gesicht..von der gangway..kommentarwixmaschine

da sag ich nur  max gold rulessssssssssssssssssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

hey, ich hab das erste geburtstagposting verfasst!! wieder ein meilenstein in diesem thread der nicht an ... geht


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

Original geschrieben von lebaron 
*wissenwillwiederwhoabilderanhängtohnediesedumm
eschriftvonwegen...hatfolgendegrafik... undwiemachtmandatdennnueigentlcihmitmehrerenbilder
-habdatauchschongemachtabervergessen*  


>ick lees dat och nich mehr durch, so!





och komm rob so schlimm isset doch net-und wer hat mir den schmuu beigebracht-der koko


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

Er trinkt TANNENZÄPFLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

rule rule rule rule!!!!

ROB 7 WOCHEN???????? NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *hey, ich hab das erste geburtstagposting verfasst!! wieder ein meilenstein in diesem thread der nicht an ... geht *




stimmt nicht-haha


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

und ob: um 00:01uhr!! deiner kam erst um 00:02uhr!

 



> och komm rob so schlimm isset doch net


>ohhh doch, wenn jede sekunde die man online ist kostet...


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> stimmt nicht-haha *



WER HOCHSCROLLT IST IM VORTEIL!!!

Glückwunsch Rob... !

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

23.52

nich doll aber...eben...ja genau der erste


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

ach jetzt versteht er erst!
mann ick habe gedacht et geht um den ersten glückwunsch*schlägtsichselberinsgesicht**aua*

nagut rob du hast gewiiiinnt-weil es geht ja um den TAG


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

beim baron is der groschen jetzt auch gefallen, und obwohl er schon ins bett gegangen zu sein scheint gibts hier nochwas zum drüber sinnieren als betthüpferl oder für morgen früh:

na dann, gute nacht


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

häääääää

bett-sowas habsch net!

nee nee rob biste jetzt unter die professoren gegangen?


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

Fahrradtheorie??? Du gehörst auf die TU Aachen ...

Basti: AB INS BETT!!! Und morgne Nadine anrufen ... oder eine mit Schwester!

phaty

P.S.: Schmerzmittel sind legale Drogen ... is alles so schön bunt hier ...

Gute Nacht


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

Guckt mal was ich gerade in einem anderen Forum gefunden haben... !!!

Irgendwie bin ich immer noch am lachen ...    

ALTER SCHROTT!!!!

Ach ja es geht um Magura ... !!!

ZITAT:

*vor ein paar jahren gabs zwo scheibenbremsen von denen, die louise und die gustav, dann kam die clara, die julie die marta, und auf einma brauchste jedes jahr ne neue bremse wenn du nicht "alten schrott" am rad haben willst.
shimano is da viel kundenfreundlicher, die entwerfen ne gruppe die dann ca 6-7 jahre besteht und ansonsten nur im detail verändert wird.
und besser, also von der bremsleistung werden die bremsen eh nicht, also was soll dass denn alles, der einzige vorteil den der kunde davon hat, ist das er seine 1 jahr alte bremse nicht mehr verkaufen kann weil sie schon seit zwei generationen veraltet is
* 


Shimano ist also Kundenfreundlich ... ach so ...


----------



## itz (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original zitiert von phatlizard _
> 
> *...der einzige vorteil den der kunde davon hat, ist das er seine 1 jahr alte bremse nicht mehr verkaufen kann weil sie schon seit zwei generationen veraltet is
> *



 Sach ich doch nix Inovation, is schon alles veraltet wenn's auf den Markt kommt  

Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel :
The one and only Fullsuspension ...


----------



## bsg (17. Juli 2002)

ein kleiner leckerbissen für unseren lieblings-phat ;-)


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

Sehr lecker IF ... eigentlich sind die ja besser als FAT CITY je war ... naja die Zeit geht ja auch weiter ...!
Ich hab gerade MTB-World-Cup aus Canada im Fernsehen an und irgendein Schweizer hat sich gerade mit seinem C'dale Scalpel auf die Fresse gelegt ... also mein Tag ist gerettet!!!  

phaty ... !
sogemeinaberauch!

DER WAR ES!!!!


----------



## Sylvester (17. Juli 2002)

...die gabel erinnert mich an mein erstes mtb - da war eine gerade spinner drin - nehme mal nicht an, dass es eine ist  ist dies ein IF?? was koscht sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard und lebaron _
> *Fahrradtheorie??? Du gehörst auf die TU Aachen ...
> 
> nee nee rob biste jetzt unter die professoren gegangen?
> *



>ihr glaubt doch nicht ehrlich das das von mir sei? tztztz



> und irgendein Schweizer hat sich gerade mit seinem C'dale Scalpel auf die Fresse gelegt ... also mein Tag ist gerettet!!!


>es gibt anscheinend doch einen gott...


----------



## Superfriend (17. Juli 2002)

Das is der Christoph Sausser. Is halt voll zu Boden gesausst.... Egel, der schmeißt sich ein Ricola ein und weiter gehts!
Nur die dumme Coladose wird im Arsch sein?!?!  

Ihr habt schon recht, jetzt bin ich trotz des Regens fröhlich! Ein Scalpel weniger!

Ach, da fällt mir noch ein fieser ein:
Wie kam es zum Flugzeugunglück über dem Bodensee? Der Fluglotse war schnell Ricola holen.....


----------



## Marcus (17. Juli 2002)

Lass uns die hässlichsten Beine bewerten! ich fange mit meinem an (behaart!!!)

Gewinner kriegt einen Deckel von einem Jogurtbecher! original von mir abgeleckt.

now listening to: *Sum 41 - Grab The Devil By The Horns And ---- Him Up The ---*


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Lass uns die hässlichsten Beine bewerten! ich fange mit meinem an (behaart!!!)
> 
> Gewinner kriegt einen Deckel von einem Jogurtbecher! original von mir abgeleckt.
> ...



Ab ins Sonnenstudio Du Kalklatte!!!


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

rikman du lügner! das ist doch garnicht dein bein! welche schweinshaxe hast den da fotographiert, hä?





sieht heftig aus! wenn de dat öfter machst dann koof dir nen paar schienbeinschoner!

und ich glaub bei dem kampf ums häßlichste bein kann nurnoch phaty mithalten...


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ab ins Sonnenstudio Du Kalklatte!!! *


----------



## Marcus (17. Juli 2002)

phaty: schau doch mal am fußansatz, da ist leicht zu erkennen, dass das bein durchaus gebräunt ist (im vergleich zum fuß...)

rob: ja, bloß die kosten wieder soviel geld. schmerz ist vergänglich (haben sich johnny knoxville und konsorten auch schon immer gesagt)

now listening to: *Sum 41 - What I Believe*


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *rob: ja, bloß die kosten wieder soviel geld. schmerz ist vergänglich (haben sich johnny knoxville und konsorten auch schon immer gesagt)
> *



>ich hab welche rumliegen. die kann ich dir ja ausleihen solange, bis ich iiiirgeeeendwaaan mal ein bike habe wo ich die selber benötige.


hab noch zwei schöne bilder in petto - eines extra für lebaron.

so jetzt muss ich erstmal lernen lernen pupernen...


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> und ich glaub bei dem kampf ums häßlichste bein kann nurnoch phaty mithalten... *



Meine Beine sind extrem-sexy!!!! 

@rikman

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob ich meinem kleinen Programm erlauben würde, der Öffentlichkeit kund zu tun, dass ich SUM 41 höre!!!!!
Ich meine ich tu es ja auch - aber ich würd es nie zugeben!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

soviel übelkeit am frühen morgen-ihr seid echt pervers und dannauch noch in den mengen...buaaaaaahhhhhahaha


naja wenigstens hat sich dat ricolaböchsli abgelegt


----------



## itz (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Lass uns die hässlichsten Beine bewerten! ich fange mit meinem an (behaart!!!)
> *



Hey Rikman,
gut dass du behaart dazu geschrieben hast, wäre sonst glatt auf die Idee gekommen du hast Probleme mit Krampfadern   
Ach was diss ich eigendlich, wir C'dale-Quäler müssen ja zusammen halten  

@superfriend :
wat lullt hier eigendlich einer rum C'dale is Cola (nicht dass es das nicht wäre  ) der ein Oxygen sein eigen nennt ...  

Gruss Chris


----------



## Marcus (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht, ob ich meinem kleinen Programm erlauben würde, der Öffentlichkeit kund zu tun, dass ich SUM 41 höre!!!!!
> ...



Ach wat! Die Mucke ist zwar auch recht blink-mäßig, weiterhin sind die live auch nicht so lustig wie blink (nicht, dass ich schon mal bei einem blink-konzert war - viel zu teuer), aber trotzdem laufen die platten von sum ganz gut durch 

so, jetzt war anderes (gehört eigentlich in die cat. KULT)

now listening to: *The Vandals - Jackass*

phaty, wat iss'n nu, bist bei der EM?


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> phaty, wat iss'n nu, bist bei der EM? *



Das ist ja wohl klar ... !!!
Und wenn ich da im Rollstuhl auflaufen muss ...!!!
Ich werde mein Germans eine Runde schieben! Mit Kamera und Dosenbier bewaffnet.

phaty!


----------



## Sylvester (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> now listening to: The Vandals - Jackass
> ...




...gute wahl


----------



## Sylvester (17. Juli 2002)

...bei der krötenrunde mitmachen  

http://www.iguana.ch/bike/index2.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *...bei der krötenrunde mitmachen
> *



Schildkröten Männchen und Weibchen ...

Noch ein bisschen schwuler ging es wohl nicht???


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

Du hattes schon von der SINGLESPEED EM gesprochen oder????

@Sylvester ... mich wirst Du bei keine UCI-Veranstaltung im Teilnehmerfeld finden!!! Da ist doch dopen Pflicht oder???

phaty


----------



## Sylvester (17. Juli 2002)

nicht auch zwitterwesen?  

einfach zwei kreuze machen...


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

so jetzt bin ick wieder da-und will wieder nette bildchen sehen


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *so jetzt bin ick wieder da-und will wieder nette bildchen sehen *



Aber sonst hast Du keine Ansprüche!!!??? 
Geh mal welche suchen und erfreue uns damt!!!

phaty!


----------



## bsg (17. Juli 2002)

@sylvester: also das ist ein if deluxe titanium in singlespeed-version mit if columbus cromo-gabel (federgabellänge). kostet als rahmenkit sicher schon kräftig asche ...


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@sylvester: also das ist ein if deluxe titanium in singlespeed-version mit if columbus cromo-gabel (federgabellänge). kostet als rahmenkit sicher schon kräftig asche ... *



Meine letzte Info war 2.490 $/  ... ohne Gabel.
Nur noch mal zur Info, das von mir so geliebte und von Euch so schändlich verachtete Matt Chester kostet 1.000 $/


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

mit den bildern erklärt hat...


wer ick ma xizangs posten
hier nen extrem hässliches




dta geht ja 





so jetzt ma nen recht aktueller brodie singlespeeder






auch ultimates können hässlich sein





und dat in meinen augen hässlichste fully ever built


----------



## itz (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *so jetzt bin ick wieder da-und will wieder nette bildchen sehen *



Ach BeLarönchen du armer bist schon wieder aufgewacht, waren die bösen Nachbarn wieder zu laut  

@Phaty: das nackte Chester sieht richtig nett aus, voll der geile dirt Rahmen ey aber so ohne Verstärkungsbleche hält der bestimmt nich, da würd ich mir lieber nen chaka kaufen ...   *tschuldigung_hab_gerade_fremd_gelesen_und_das_hat_geprägt* 

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

Das YETI hätte aber nun wirklich sein eigenes Posting verdient!
Das GT hat einen scönen Rahmen ....!!! Okay die Gabel halt...

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (17. Juli 2002)

Huch... was haben meine geröteten Augen da eben gesehen, da ham wa aber Glück gehabt das der Herr Baron geweckt wurde  ....


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> tschuldigung_hab_gerade_fremd_gelesen_und_das_hat_geprägt*
> 
> Chris *



3 Minuten Zeitstrafe - ab auf die Bank!!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das YETI hätte aber nun wirklich sein eigenes Posting verdient!
> Das GT hat einen scönen Rahmen ....!!! Okay die Gabel halt...
> 
> phaty *




ja dat is auf jeden fall ne perle dat yeti-ick musste auch die augenschließen als ich das große foto angeklickt habe


@itz

waaaaaaat wat haste denn gesehen?


----------



## itz (17. Juli 2002)

Darf ich jetzt wieder bei euch mitmachen   *tutmirsoleid*

Aber mal was zum Thema : 
Oh Brodie du süsses kleines Dingens bist du lekker  

Und ansonsten wer zeltet den von euch in Todtnau ?!?


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Darf ich jetzt wieder bei euch mitmachen   *tutmirsoleid*
> 
> Aber mal was zum Thema :
> ...



erlaubnis erteil-nehm ick mir jetzt ma so raus


ja dat brodie is auf jeden fall recht hüsch muss ick sagen-hat zwar nimmer den alten glanz aber sieht cool aus


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Und ansonsten wer zeltet den von euch in Todtnau ?!? *



ICH!!! 

 Ich reise wahrscheinlich mit einem grossen TARP an ... Riesenzelt! Da können wir uns dann zusammenrotten!!! 

PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARTYYYYYYYYY!!!!

Der Baron kommt doch auch ... oder??? 
Komm Basti das wird so geil ...! Bring Nadinchen ohne Schwester mit!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

zur sspem?


icke ? bis nach todtnau? puuuuuh!

schaun'mer mal


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *zur sspem?
> 
> 
> ...



Die halbe Eisenschweinfraktion kommt aus Berlin runter ... da wird doch wohl ein Plätzchen für Dich sein ... und dann die ganzen SS-Bontrager aus England ... yummy yummy ... good for the tummy...

phaty!


----------



## itz (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> @itz
> ...



Gesehen nicht, man muss nur überall seine Leute haben ...

<marlon brandow stimme>Ohhh Chris mein Pate, lebaron in Potsdam den soll ich wecken, mmmhhh *schnauf*, ja wenn das dein Wunsch ist, du weisst doch die Familie ist immer für dich da</marlon brandow stimme>

 

Und wer zeltet jetzt ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Gesehen nicht, man muss nur überall seine Leute haben ...
> ...





dat is mir zu hoch-ich glaube mittlerweile alkohol tötet mehr hirnzellen als mir lieb ist!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> 
> Und wer zeltet jetzt ?!? *



Mein "JA ICH" hast Du aber gelesen oder?

phaty


----------



## itz (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ICH!!!
> ...



Mein Gott muss dat Ding dann gross dein  

... Wenn ich kein Ersatz für meine gekillte Headshok finde schiebe ich übrigens mit dir zusammen, in diesem Sinne wer es noch nicht im "Suche forum" gelesen hat :
Itz brauch dringenst ne olle DD50/60 oder Fatty 60 (nein nicht du phatty) !!!


----------



## itz (17. Juli 2002)

Jeap Phaty gelesen schon nur ein bisserl zu spät ....
Grippelähmung oder so


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

und wei et so schön ist hier noch nen paar bildchen







die einzige kleinlackierung die ich mag






zeitlos schön






titanal





wie man doch nen plexus entstellen kann


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

Also eins ist klar, den Baron erklären wir für extrem-sau-un-cool wenn er nicht zur EM aufläuft!!! Ist ja wohl klar!!!
So einfach kommt er uns nicht davon, das ist DIE Pflichtveranstaltung!!!!

NO EXCUSES!!!!  

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Also eins ist klar, den Baron erklären wir für extrem-sau-un-cool wenn er nicht zur EM aufläuft!!! Ist ja wohl klar!!!
> So einfach kommt er uns nicht davon, das ist DIE Pflichtveranstaltung!!!!
> 
> ...





mhmmmmmm dann werd ick wohl in mein profil extrem-sau-un-cooler-niker reinschreiben müssen

aber noch ist net aller tage abend


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> * extrem-sau-un-cooler-niker  *



GENAU PILLERMÄNNCHEN!!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

mist ich wollte biker sagen-naja


----------



## itz (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Also eins ist klar, den Baron erklären wir für extrem-sau-un-cool wenn er nicht zur EM aufläuft!!! Ist ja wohl klar!!!
> So einfach kommt er uns nicht davon, das ist DIE Pflichtveranstaltung!!!!
> 
> ...



Yeap,
aber für ultra-extrem-sau-un-cool , ausserdem müsste ich dann wohl malwieder mit dem Bagger Bonty's suchen ... 
 

Chris

@Lebarönchen : shame on u  !!!


----------



## j.ö.r.g (17. Juli 2002)

ogottogott,

des Meisters Kunst ist entwürdigt.

Panaracer+Mavic. Dafür aber ne 2x9-Kurbel.

~:-(


----------



## itz (17. Juli 2002)

Da kannst du noch so viele schöne Bild'kens posten .... keine Gnade dir  

Aber was zum Teufel hast du da mit zeitlos schön betitelt ?!?

Nen Cruiser mit 24" und Scheibenbremsen, da fahr ich doch lieber nen C'dale-Tandem mit ner Gummipuppe vorne drauf ...

Chris


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Da kannst du noch so viele schöne Bild'kens posten .... keine Gnade dir
> 
> Aber was zum Teufel hast du da mit zeitlos schön betitelt ?!?
> ...



nee da sollte noch nen brodie sein-hat aber nix gezeigt dann habsch det bild gelöscht und den text vergessen

ach ja und dat is 26"


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Nen Cruiser mit 24" und Scheibenbremsen, da fahr ich doch lieber nen C'dale-Tandem mit ner Gummipuppe vorne drauf ...
> *



DAS will ich sehen!!!! Ich bring die Puppe mit ... meine heisst NELLY!!!

phaty!


----------



## nils (17. Juli 2002)

Wann ist denn die Singlespeed EM? Würd da schon mal gern vorbeischauen (habs ja nich so weit) wie man ohne Schaltung den Buckel hochkommt... und nicht zu vergessen, die Chance, le grand Messieurs der geflegten Unterhaltung, phaty & Co live zu erleben!! 

Nils, der hofft, daß die Frage nicht zu blöd ist


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

25.08.02 wenn ich mich nicht irre


...leider dann wenn dem baron der kopf beim abi anfängt zu qualmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Wann ist denn die Singlespeed EM? Würd da schon mal gern vorbeischauen (habs ja nich so weit) wie man ohne Schaltung den Buckel hochkommt... und nicht zu vergessen, die Chance, le grand Messieurs der geflegten Unterhaltung, phaty & Co live zu erleben!!
> 
> Nils, der hofft, daß die Frage nicht zu blöd ist *



Gibt doch keine blöde Fragen Junge!!! 

EM Todtnau 

Da findest Du alles!!! Wäre schon klasse, wenn Du kommen  könntest - Samstag Abend zur Party in jedem Fall!!!! 

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ...leider dann wenn dem baron der kopf beim abi anfängt zu qualmen *



AHA er bereitet schon die Ausreden vor ... ABI im AUGUST????? Was machen denn die Ossis da ... !!!!
Schlimm, schlimm, schlimm ...

Monsieur LePhat!


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

mann nee net im august aber punkte sammeln geht da schon los


----------



## itz (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ach ja und dat is 26" *



Dann hab ich mich von den "Wenn_ich_gross_bin_bin_ich_ein_roadracer_Schlappen" verwirren lassen, aber egal das Dinge is so und so ne Seuche *pfuibähdas*

Chris

Phaty dann Grüss mir Nelly mal ganz herzallerliebst ...

SSEm is am 24.25.(Race) August

Chris


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

sonen NEWSBOY IS JA WOHL DER HAMMER


----------



## nils (17. Juli 2002)

Sollte klappen!

Jetzt weiß ich auch wieso nur ein Gang, wenn man Samstag Abend noch den Bär steppen lässt muß man sich beim Rennen am "day after" nur mit einem dicken Kopf rumschlagen, und nicht auch noch überlegen, welchen Gang man jetzt fährt


Punkte sammeln fürs Abi schon im August? Wie geht das? Hausputz bei den Lehrern?


----------



## itz (17. Juli 2002)

Ach komm schon LeBaron ABI, kann man wiederholen, die SSEM in Deutschland vielleicht auch allerdings wer weiss wie viele Enkel wir dann schon alle haben


----------



## itz (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *sonen NEWSBOY IS JA WOHL DER HAMMER *



Augen auf beim Fahrrad kauf, selbst wenn acht mal Merlin draufsteht dat Ding is so wie's da steht, so wertvoll wie der  Titananteil in Baustall aufgewogen ...  

Chris


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *mann nee net im august aber punkte sammeln geht da schon los *



>son quatsch, das steckt man doch mit liks in die tasche - hab sogar ick jeschafft... die zwei tage, das geht schon. in irgendeinem berliner auto wird schon platz sein


hier was für dich zur motivation :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

@rob

DU TIER!!!!!!!!!

...und da soll man net schwach werden


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Sollte klappen!
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich auch wieso nur ein Gang, wenn man Samstag Abend noch den Bär steppen lässt muß man sich beim Rennen am "day after" nur mit einem dicken Kopf rumschlagen, und nicht auch noch überlegen, welchen Gang man jetzt fährt
> ...



Hausputz!!! LOL ...  ... der Baron macht das schon!!! CRYBABY!

Zur SSEM ... Trinken ist Teil des Rennens ... in England muss man am Tag davor 5 Bier wegschiessen um am anderen Tag überhaupt starten zu dürfen!!!
Mädels nur 3 ... !!! 
Ich weiss nicht, wie es in Todtnau sein wird! Aber in jedem Fall geil !!!

Weltmeisterschaft 2001 - cooler Bericht!!! 

So und hier siehst Du einen LeMans-Start ... die Räder werden aber vorher vom Streckenpersonal durchgemischt!! Damit das Suchen schwerer wird!
Startschuss übrigens mit einer Bierdose!!!!


----------



## itz (17. Juli 2002)

Hehe Phaty und ich probieren Lebaron mit angedrohten Strafmassnahmen da hin zu bekommen und du lockst ihn mit Leckereien ... den packen wir noch


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

Ja das sind unsere Nachwuchs-Punks... 
Rebellion auf der Free-Rider-Strecke aber 2 Tage Schule schwänzen, da geht ihnen der Arsch auf Grundeis!!!

UND DAFÜR HABE ICH MICH IN DEN 80IGERN MIT POPPERN UND BULLEN GEKLOPPT!!!!!  

phaty!


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

das sollte kein ding sein sich da mal nen wochenende frei zu nehmen! und im august werden ja auch noch keine relavanten klausuren geschrieben.
klein bei geben is nich! wenn ich zeit hätte würde ich bestimmt mitkommen und mit meinem 25jahre alten diamant-bahnhofsdamenrad-singlespeeder mitfahren. wer zeit hat und sich die party entgehen lässt, naja zu dem sach ich nix... 


@baron: verschieß doch dein ganzen bildresservior nicht immer auf einmal, da kann man ja nichts zu sagen. man muss immer den richtigen moment abpassen (wie mit dem bonty)




> Trinken ist Teil des Rennens


 >und das hat sich auch zu sehr bewährt, wie wir alle wissen!! ->wvdv


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> @baron: verschieß doch dein ganzen bildresservior nicht immer auf einmal, da kann man ja nichts zu sagen. man muss immer den richtigen moment abpassen (wie mit dem bonty)
> *



Der Basti hat von unserem WHOA gelernt, wie man viiiiiiele Bilder in ein Posting bekommt da isser jetzt so Stolz drauf, dass er es andauernd ausprobieren muss!
Die einfachen Freuden der Jugend ...

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (17. Juli 2002)

cooler Bericht von der SSWM 2001! Ihr Singlespeeder habt doch alle einen an der Pfanne Prädikat: "Entspannt kaputt"

Nils


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

so dr baron geht jetzt noch fürstlich auf die königstour am abend und wenner zurück is mag er ma wieder nen paar nette bilder sehen-hat schließich in den letzten tagen ne menge bilder zu tage gefördert


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

> There were prizes for (...) Fattest Singlespeeder (with Sumo fight for the title)


>na da besteht ja sogar noch ne chance aufn trostpreis für dich, phaty


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> >na da besteht ja sogar noch ne chance aufn trostpreis für dich, phaty  *



Es gibt normalerweise auch Preise für den LETZTEN ... das wollte ich eigentlich gewinnen - aber 16 km schieben dauert zu lange ... !!!
Aber mit meinem Rücken ist fahren zur Zeit nicht drin ... das wäre dann doch wohl Selbstmord! naja fast ...

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

Ein Bild von Nelly kann ich leider nicht posten - das gibt Ärger ... aber Euer Verlobungsgeschenk ist schon mal recht schön .... !!!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

stöhn ... hinwill ...


----------



## itz (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ein Bild von Nelly kann ich leider nicht posten - das gibt Ärger ... aber Euer Verlobungsgeschenk ist schon mal recht schön .... !!!
> 
> phaty! *



Das würd ich doch glatt annehmen  , nen Kumpel müsste auch noch so ne Gummi-Lady haben ... hat er mal zum Geburtstag bekommen, glaube seit dem schwimmt sie im Elterlichen Gartenteich. Ungefähr so  ,ach was erzähl ich du weisst ja wie Nelly aussieht  

Chris

P.S: Du willst auf den Mond


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Du willst auf den Mond  *



Nevada   ... 

Da kann ich aber nicht mit Nelly hin, die schmilzt da ... !!


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *stöhn ... hinwill ... *



sag ma phat wat is dat für'n radel?


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

@phat

ach ja ich hoffe nur dat du itz's hochzeitsgechenk net echt hübsch findest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

...LANDSHARK-warum zur hölle zimmern die fast nur noch rennräder?

naja hier ma wieder ein exemplar bei dem der lackmann schon das gemacht zu haben scheint nachdem es bei dieser farbe jedem ist...gekööööööööööötzt







hier noch nen netter spruch...immer diese antifleischmenschen






hier die besitzerin-mann hat die nen paar keulen-von wegen rennrad und so-jaja-dat glaubt doch keiner...


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

1. keine Ahnung, was das für ein SingleSpeeder ist
2. Finde ich Hartail-C'dales nicht hässlich! Habe ich nie behauptet! Ich finde nur die Firma schei$$e ... Tandems müssen FETT sein ... daher VENTANA!!!

phaty!


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

achja, landshark gewinne ich noch fast lieb hier in diesem thread 

hier noch nen feines cannondale, da war der schweißer aber richtig hackedicht:


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

@dicke echse: du bekommst ab sofort nen fullybilder-verbot!!!

mankras lowrider find ich einfach geiiiiil, egal ob brauchbar oder nicht:


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

oder santana

...dazu noch ne kleine geschichte..die beweist schule is doch cool...saucool

zu zeiten in denen ich französisch noch in deer schule hatte-starre ich doch einen tag ma so auf mein buch auf dem ne olle und nen typ tandem fahren...is ja eigentlich nix dolles

ABER bei genauerem hisehen enttarnte sich dat teil als SANTANA
drangebastelt waren zum beispiel rote cooks, xt daumies und ich meine bullseye naben erkannt zu haben...war ne aufnahme von vorn

...naja ich werd ma versuchen dat teil einzuscannen bei gelegenheit und dann werd ick euch dat ma auf die augen klatschen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...macht sich jetzt auf die suche nach santana tandems


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *@dicke echse: du bekommst ab sofort nen fullybilder-verbot!!!
> *



Mir verbietet hier Niemand nix ... !!! 

phaty


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

ok is kein santana aber nen cooles ventana

ach ja und hier nooch nen sehr geiler link mit ner menge bikes-nur leider sehr kleinen bildern

www.tandem-fahren.de


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

hier:


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

kinners ich glaube dat auf meinem französisch buch is nen ibis tandem

hab grade nochma draufgeguckt und erst sehe ich da na was wohl für einen lenker...genau nen dropbar-gucke weiter und sehe meiner meinung nach diesen alten ibis vorbau der so gebogen war - ihr wisst denke ich welchen ich meine-und so schließe ich dat et nen ibis ist-mann mann ich lieben dieses buch plötzlich-bilder folgen versprochen!!!!!!!


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

maaannnnn, das tandem is endgeil!!!! aber was sind das nur für zwei spassemacken die da heimlich in die yeti-trikots geschlüpft sind...?


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *kinners ich glaube dat auf meinem französisch buch is nen ibis tandem
> 
> hab grade nochma draufgeguckt und erst sehe ich da na was wohl für einen lenker...genau nen dropbar-gucke weiter und sehe meiner meinung nach diesen alten ibis vorbau der so gebogen war - ihr wisst denke ich welchen ich meine-und so schließe ich dat et nen ibis ist-mann mann ich lieben dieses buch plötzlich-bilder folgen versprochen!!!!!!! *



Ah c'est incroiable mon ami - ou sont les photos?? Allez!!!

Monsieur LePhat!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> maaannnnn, das tandem is endgeil!!!! aber was sind das nur für zwei spassemacken die da heimlich in die yeti-trikots geschlüpft sind...? *



Ich möche fast behaupten denen GEHÖRT YETI!!!!

phaty!


----------



## itz (17. Juli 2002)

Die sind aber muuuuutig .... vieleicht ist's ja nur Einbildung *phantasier* aber, wird wohl ne Ringle Stütze sein und die würd ich ja nur höchst ungern mit noch nem stocker (oder wie heisst der hintere Vorbau, war so oder ?!?) dran fahren. 

Naja, is ja nich mein Problem ...

Chris


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich möche fast behaupten denen GEHÖRT YETI!!!!
> ...



>  da bin ich jetzt aber sauer!! und das kann ich ja nur an euch auslassen --> hier, habt ihr eure tollen tandems:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

ok hier erstma dat erste bild dat ick jetzt so im netz finden konnte mon amie


----------



## mttam (17. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Die sind aber muuuuutig .... vieleicht ist's ja nur Einbildung *phantasier* aber, wird wohl ne Ringle Stütze sein und die würd ich ja nur höchst ungern mit noch nem stocker (oder wie heisst der hintere Vorbau, war so oder ?!?) dran fahren.
> 
> Naja, is ja nich mein Problem ...
> ...



Vielleicht steht er ja auf den Nervenkitzel ... !?
Es gibt ja die bizarrsten Sachen auf der Welt ... !!!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> * mon amie*



Ich bin also Deine FREUNDIN???? Schatzi an Deinem Französisch müssen wir aber noch arbeiten bis zum Abitur!!!!

papa


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ok hier erstma dat erste bild dat ick jetzt so im netz finden konnte mon amie
> *



>*mein gott!!!* hätte mein französischbuch so ein cover geahbt, ich wäre noch schlechter gewesen als ich es so schon war


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich bin also Deine FREUNDIN???? Schatzi an Deinem Französisch müssen wir aber noch arbeiten bis zum Abitur!!!!
> ...



er hat doch die franzmannsprache abgewählt!!

und übrigens, hier:
"Von Vatikan bis Taliban
sieht man, dass es stimmt,
dass die ganzen Abstinenzler
noch immer die Schlimmsten sind!"

haut das mitm metrum auch nich so richtig hin!


----------



## mttam (17. Juli 2002)

und hier noch mein lieblingstandem:





viel spass beim lästern...
aber das ding zu fahren ist einfach geil

ciao

mttam


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

wie ein sehr bizarres Sex-Spielzeug ...


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2002)

damit zu fahren geht bei mir als krank durch

naja dat bild vom französischbuch ibis ist in arbeit


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> er hat doch die franzmannsprache abgewählt!!
> ...



Ja aber er hat "ami" falsch geschrieben - nämlich "amie" was weiblich ist ... 
Und was Dein Kommentar über das Hosen Lied bedeutet wird mir für immer unverständlich bleiben ... Metrum???

Ichhabkeineahnung!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reen (17. Juli 2002)

wo ihr euch doch hier immer mit bildern zuballert: kann nicht mal einer ein paar bilder in der brodie galerie posten? das waere phat! ich brauche ja nicht zu erwaehnen, dass das auch dann wirklich bilder von brodies sein sollten. ich verlass mich auf euch! grazie mille...


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *wo ihr euch doch hier immer mit bildern zuballert: kann nicht mal einer ein paar bilder in der brodie galerie posten? das waere phat! ich brauche ja nicht zu erwaehnen, dass das auch dann wirklich bilder von brodies sein sollten. ich verlass mich auf euch! grazie mille... *



@lebaron:

Arbeit für Dich!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2002)




----------



## rob (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Und was Dein Kommentar über das Hosen Lied bedeutet wird mir für immer unverständlich bleiben ... Metrum???
> *



>das is von den hosen?


ja aber sind wir denn schon mit den zweisitzern fertig?:


----------



## rob (18. Juli 2002)

->


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *wo ihr euch doch hier immer mit bildern zuballert: kann nicht mal einer ein paar bilder in der brodie galerie posten? das waere phat! ich brauche ja nicht zu erwaehnen, dass das auch dann wirklich bilder von brodies sein sollten. ich verlass mich auf euch! grazie mille... *



Und wo ist Dein Beitrag zum thread????

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

was kommt als nächstes??? Gynäkologen-Stuhl???

phaty!?


----------



## rob (18. Juli 2002)

sei nicht so ungeduldig, hier kommt ja schon frau doktor mit geeignetem einlaufwerkzeug:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

da sollte ein Bild hin ... ging aber nicht ... !!! 

Ach war halt eine Cola-Dose ... Scalpel nix besonderes ... halt was zum hassen ... ach stellt es Euch einfach vor!!!


----------



## rob (18. Juli 2002)

boa, harte vorraussetzungen an unsere kreativität - warte, da muss ich erstmal nachbars katze opfern....


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

Du bist ja fast ein vollwertiger Ersatz für den Baron ... dafür müsstest Du aber mehr Tipfehler machen ... solltest Dir mal einen von Bastis Postings im 3D-Forum durchlesen ... !!! KNÜPPELHART!!!!!!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)




----------



## nils (18. Juli 2002)

Ok, passt nicht zum Thema, ist auch nicht neu und noch nicht mal von mir, da ich aber gerade in der Klausurvorbereitung stecke muß das mal wieder gesagt werden:

"Als hätten wir's nicht immer schon gewusst...

Eine Büffelherde bewegt sich nur so schnell wie der langsamste Büffel. Wenn die Herde gejagt wird, sind es die langsamsten und schwächsten Tiere am Schluss, die zuerst getötet werden. Diese natürliche Selektion dient der Erde als Ganzes, weil die Schnelligkeit und Gesundheit der Einheit erhalten oder sogar verbessert wird durch die regelmäßige Auslese der schwächsten Mitglieder.
Ganz ähnlich kann das menschliche Gehirn nur so schnell arbeiten, wie die langsamsten Zellen die elektrischen Signale passieren lassen. Neueste epidemologische Studien haben gezeigt, dass durch übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum zwar Hirnzellen abgetötet werden, dabei aber die langsamsten und schwächsten Zellen zuerst angegriffen werden.
Regelmäßiger Bierkonsum hilft also schwache Hirnzellen zu eliminieren und macht das Hirn so zu einer immer schnelleren und effizienteren Maschine. Die Resultate dieser umfangreichen Studie bestätigen und bekräftigen den ursächlichen Zusammenhang zwischen wochenendlangen Parties und beruflichen Leistungen.
Es erklärt auch, warum Berufsleute wenige Jahre nach dem Verlassen der Uni und dem Heiraten mit der Leistung der Studenten nicht mehr mithalten können. Nur wer sich weiterhin dem "haltlosen Alkoholkonsum" hingibt, kann das intellektuelle Niveau halten, welches er während seiner Studienzeit erreicht hat.
Also, dies ist ein Aufruf zu den Waffen. Wenn unser Land seinen technologischen Vorsprung verliert, dürfen wir den Kopf nicht in den Sand stecken! Lass uns zurück an die Bar gehen und wieder zechen. Unsere Arbeitgeber und unser Land brauchen unsere Höchstleistungen, und wir sollten uns unsere Karrierechancen nicht verbauen. Lass uns mit der Flasche leben und unser Möglichstes geben.

Leite diese Botschaft an alle deine Freunde, Bekannte und Arbeitskollegen weiter, die unter Umständen in Gefahr sind, ihre Leistungsfähigkeit zu verlieren."


----------



## rob (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Du bist ja fast ein vollwertiger Ersatz für den Baron *


>das ehrt mich ja fast! FAST!!



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> ... dafür müsstest Du aber mehr Tipfehler machen ... solltest Dir mal einen von Bastis Postings im 3D-Forum durchlesen ... !!! KNÜPPELHART!!!!!!
> *


>haste mal nen link, ich will nich so lange suchen, die kosten u know!


die katze hab ich nich erwischt, aber in nachbars schuppen hab ich vollgendes entdeckt und dafür spontan geopfert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

Nee is klar Du ... ganz grosses Kino!!!

Trinken ... hmmmm beer ....!

Ich muss einfach mal wieder sagen, wie sehr ich meinen Computer lieb hab ... 
Weil das ist zur Zeit das einzige was warm in meinem Bett liegt!!! JAMMER!!!!


----------



## rob (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *da ich aber gerade in der Klausurvorbereitung stecke *



>du auch du armer hund!?! ich schreib morgen klimatologie ("oh wie interessant?"-"JAA GENAU!")!


----------



## rob (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich muss einfach mal wieder sagen, wie sehr ich meinen Computer lieb hab ...
> *


>was hastn du für nen buntes kinderdesktop?  

  


...ach, aber dieses pace......

ich glaub ich geh jetzt pennen


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> >haste mal nen link, ich will nich so lange suchen, die kosten u know!
> *



Bastis grösste Sternstunde!!!


----------



## rob (18. Juli 2002)

> von lebaron in obrigem link: ey sach ma sprech ick russisch oder wat ich habe nie behauptet dat er seinen job schlecht macht oder ich besser



>das is jawohl zu genial wie er sich da aufregt!!!herrlich zu lesen! der schaukelt sich da hoch, ich glaubs nich  

danke ich geh heute abend schon wieder mit breitem grinsen ins bett....


----------



## nils (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> >du auch du armer hund!?! ich schreib morgen klimatologie ("oh wie interessant?"-"JAA GENAU!")! *



Jupp, viel Glück morgen! Bei mir ist Halbzeit, es kommen jetzt noch vier bittere... 
Und das mit der nicht unbedingt nervenschonensten "Just in Time"-Lernmethode Wie wir alle wissen, ist Lagerhaltung out...


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

Hier noch was für die gute Nacht ....


----------



## rob (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Und das mit der nicht unbedingt nervenschonensten "Just in Time"-Lernmethode Wie wir alle wissen, ist Lagerhaltung out... *


>ohhh hör auf! gestern hatte ich wirtschaftsgeographieklausur, da kam son quatsch ooch dran. lief aber sehr gut...




> Hier noch was für die gute Nacht ....


>F*CK die felgen!

...und der tolle fahrradhalter aufm boden  

nacht


----------



## nils (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Hier noch was für die gute Nacht ....
> *



Uiii, krass und gute Nacht Allerseits!

Nils, der sich jetzt ziemlich platt in die Heia schmeißt


----------



## cdeger (18. Juli 2002)

Menschenskinder,

da kämpf' ich mich nächtens durch 5 Seiten voller Postings, auf der Suche nach Wiedergutmachung - und finde keinen, der einem echten Klassiker aus dem "Goldenen Zeitalter" Satisfaktion widerfahren lässt. andy1+2, olli, kuro oder auch go-dirt - wo seid Ihr?

"Was meint der alte Sack denn nu'?" mag der kleine Baron denken.

Der meint, dass das Verunglimpfen von historischen Zweirädern als "TITANAL" unter Strafe gestellt gehört - am besten durch mehrtägiges SChreibverbot an dieser Stelle.

Schau' Dir Deine unlängst hier ausgebreitete Bildersammlung nochmals genau an, und geh' in Dich!

cdeger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

Itz beantragt Trauerflor und Flaggen auf Halbmast:

Reisinger hat Mountaincycle an Kinesis vertickt .....  

Yetifahrer, Bontyracer und allen anderen den dieses Schicksal schon wiederfahren ist ... seit gestern abend weiss ich wie beschissen so was kommt ...  

Chris


----------



## Sylvester (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *Menschenskinder,
> finde keinen, der einem echten Klassiker aus dem "Goldenen Zeitalter" Satisfaktion widerfahren lässt. andy1+2, olli, kuro oder auch go-dirt - wo seid Ihr?
> 
> cdeger *




...sind wir jetzt wieder beim thema - richtig fahren mit den klassikern??


----------



## rob (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Itz beantragt Trauerflor und Flaggen auf Halbmast:
> 
> Reisinger hat Mountaincycle an Kinesis vertickt .....
> ...



>eieiei, an kinesis........................


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *Menschenskinder,
> 
> da kämpf' ich mich nächtens durch 5 Seiten voller Postings, auf der Suche nach Wiedergutmachung - und finde keinen, der einem echten Klassiker aus dem "Goldenen Zeitalter" Satisfaktion widerfahren lässt. andy1+2, olli, kuro oder auch go-dirt - wo seid Ihr?
> ...



Herr Deger!

Unserem Basti musst Du exakte Angaben machen, was er korrigieren muss!
Der ist zur Zeit in den Sommerferien und entweder ist sein Kleinhirn mit Alkohol oder mit Testosteron belegt!!!

@lebaron: SEITE 108 "Titanal"

Was mich wirklich irritiert, ist die Tatsache, dass ich das Rad nicht erkenne, aber ich DACHTE, die Werbung im Hintergrund wäre von MERLIN gewesen ...? Also der Typ der den Rahmen hält ... Aber das Rad ist doch jetzt hoffentlich kein Merlin ... sonst brauch ich mal 'ne Pause ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

ruhig phatty ruhig

wenn mich nich alles täuscht war dat nen hagan titanal!glaubsch zumindest!

ach ja guten morgen erstma

@cdeger-ach auch ma wieder da


@rob+phat
wie sollte ich denn nu dat mit dem bender threat verstehen?ich hoffe positiv!

naja

@itz
du hast mein vollstes beileid-ich werd ab sofort auch nich mehr mountain cycles mit dem bagger suchen

@phat
dat waren ja 2 nette radels da gestern abend-muss man die boys kennen?

@all
ach ja mein französischbuchdeckel is wie gesagt in arbeit-dat wird schön und mittlerweile bin ich überzeugt davon dat et nen ibis ist


----------



## rob (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@rob+phat
> wie sollte ich denn nu dat mit dem bender threat verstehen?ich hoffe positiv!
> *



>jajaaa, das war voll und ganz und ausschließlich posititv gemeint. du glaubst doch nicht etwa das wir mädchenhaft hinter deinem rücken lästern....

und hier noch nen schönes bild für nen guten start in den tag:



verdammt, das bild is zu groß , dann jibbet halt dat hier:


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> >jajaaa, das war voll und ganz und ausschließlich posititv gemeint. du glaubst doch nicht etwa das wir mädchenhaft hinter deinem rücken lästern....
> ...




doch glaube ich    
naja und ob der start in den tag mit dem radel gut wird-ich habe noch nichtmal gefrühstückt*seufz*


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> dat waren ja 2 nette radels da gestern abend-muss man die boys kennen?
> *



Bon jour Monsieur Baron,

also wenn Du das weisse und das pink Bike meinst, die sind von On-One ... die machen auch so jump-parts und Singlespeeder-Zeugs ...

On-One England 

Was issn überhaupt mit Dir los... heute so aufgeräumt ... fast keine Tippfehler!!!

Hat Nadine Dir endlich mal das Testosteron angezapft??

phaty


----------



## rob (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> naja und ob der start in den tag mit dem radel gut wird-ich habe noch nichtmal gefrühstückt*seufz* *



>ich wollte ja eigentlich nen serotta von anno dazumal hochladen, aber das bild is zu groß und ich hab auf meinem pc kein vernünftiges bildbearbeitungsprogramm drauf.

die klausur nachher werd ich eh verk*cken, was macht das dann schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Itz beantragt Trauerflor und Flaggen auf Halbmast:
> 
> Reisinger hat Mountaincycle an Kinesis vertickt .....
> ...



Itzilein ...
Das ist schon ca. 5 Monate her ... hast Du das wirklich nicht gewusst???

phaty!

P.S.: Viel geiler fand ich es ja, das GARY KLEIN seine Produktion ins TREK-Werk "verlegt" hat ...       ...   ja nee ist klar ... alle Klein-Schweisser arbeiten da jetzt und bauen die exakt gleichen Räder ...!!! Grosses Kino!
Oder hat er nur noch seinen Schreibtisch dorthin verschifft... ach egal ... seit 1995 macht das sowieso keinen Spass mehr...!


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

@rob

nicht verzagen basti fragen


----------



## rob (18. Juli 2002)

da is ja auch der hammer:


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

in höchstem maße tuffichhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

und hier nen nettes serotta zum abschied-geh erstma ne runde rollen








..dieses ausfallende


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

Der freundlich Mann von der Deutschen Post war gerade da - nein nicht Thomas Gottschalks Bruder!

Päckchen von Amazon.de

EMINEM - Without Me
Der Junge mit der Gitarre - Meer Sehn
Nine Inch Nails - Fixed

Midlife Crisis???

Ich glaube schon ...

Das ist immerhin meine erste Rap-Maxi-CD ... !

"Two trailerpark-girls go around the outside ... "   

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

Ja ich weiss, ich schweif schon wieder ab ...

Aber dafür gibt es jetzt auch ein Schmankerl ... 

phaty


----------



## cdeger (18. Juli 2002)

@phat + seinen kleinen baron:

Erstmal 'n kleiner Tipp zum alten Alu(!)-Klassiker: Hieß "Liteage".

Als offenkundiger Besitzer einer Sammlung alter Zeitschriften aus Stuttgart solltest Du dort Näheres finden, Christian.

Und: Ist Kultshop-zumachen etwa weniger verwerflich als Kultmarke-an-große-Firma-verticken-und seither-wieder-Zeit-zum-Biken-haben?



(der das silberne Bike von phat soeben in den Pace-Thread gepostet hat)


----------



## Reen (18. Juli 2002)

@phatlizard

mein beitrag zum thread muss leider ausbleiben. ich sitze hier immer noch in dem verkackten amiland und hab einen sehr bescheidenen zugriff aufs netz (dank der neuen firewall). zudem ist alles was ich beisteuern koennte in der fernen heimat. deshalb bin ich ja auch so scharf drauf, dass ihr hier postet. vor allem schoene brodies...

no matter how many fish in the sea, it feels so empty without me...


----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Itzilein ...
> ...



Nö hab ich nich ... 
... mir is lang keiner mehr geknäggt, deswegen musst ich mich nich mit ausseinander setzen.
Vielleicht liegt's auch am Bike Zeitschriften Boykott  

Chris


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

dat manitou

sach ma phat wie hieß denn dein laden eigentlich-wen hast du alles importiert?vielleicht hat man sich ja schon mal gehört

naja aber ansonsten echt ne schwache kür von euch für 5 stunden!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> Und: Ist Kultshop-zumachen etwa weniger verwerflich als Kultmarke-an-große-Firma-verticken-und seither-wieder-Zeit-zum-Biken-haben?
> *



Jetzt musst Du natürlichen unseren coolen Freund KB in schutz nehmen...!!! 
Nee das ist überhaupt nicht verwerflich - sondern sogar allzu verständlich. Weil mit Kult lässt sich ja kein Geld verdienen ... ! ICH WEISS DAS!!!!! OH JA 
Mir ging es da eher um diese verlogenen Presse-Mitteilungen, die dann immer herausgegeben werden ...
Die kennst Du ja ... "... zur Optimierung des Outputs ... Verbesserung der Händler-Betreuung ... blah blah blah ..." 
Ich muss doch DIR nichts über amerikanische PR-Fuzzis erzählen ... gelle!  

Der Knaller in dem Fall ist die IBIS Website... wenn Du das Statement gelesen hast, dann weisst Du hinterher beim besten Willen nicht, ob die nun zumachen oder demnächst wieder wunderschöne bikes produzieren ... !

phaty!
gerade zurück vom Olympia-Stützpunkt Saarbrücken - die Physiotherapeutinnen kann ich nur wärmsten empfehlen!!!


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

@cdeger

auch auf die gefahr hin dat wir grade aneinander vorbeireden-aber dat silberne is TITANAL nix mit alu

und meines erachtens nach ein HAGAN


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@cdeger
> 
> auch auf die gefahr hin dat wir grade aneinander vorbeireden-aber dat silberne is TITANAL nix mit alu
> ...



tststststs ... Herr Baron ... der Mut der Jugend ... erst Herrn Lesewitz und nun Herr Deger ... die gesammte Deutsche Bike-Journalie bekommt noch das grosse Zittern ... !!!
Allerdings mit DIR ist "aneinander-vorbei-reden" auch wirklich nicht so schwer!!!
Ist Titanal nicht sowas wie die späte Rache der Österreicher für alles was wir ihnen je angetan habe??? ZU RECHT!!! Und ist Titanal nicht Alu mit einem 0,0005%igen Titan-Anteil??? 

@cdeger

endlich hat dieser Thread auch mal seinen Namen zu Recht! "CDeger und phatlizard...!" Man merkt aber schon, dass Du noch zu neutral bist! Auf den kleinen Baron musst Du schon fester einschlagen - dann läuft er zur Hochform auf!!!
Nicht wahr Bast?? ... unser EM-Verweigerer (aka "The Incredible Abiturient")

phaty!
Noch ne Wochen Krankenschein - noch mehr Zeit zum Posten!
Gott schütze die Deutsche Telekom und ihre DSL-Flatrates!!!


----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Gott schütze die Deutsche Telekom und ihre DSL-Flatrates!!! *



Man munkelt Ron S. nimmt die Flatrate mit nach Hause...  , ausserdem trommelt Rudi Schar_ping! gerade sein Generäle zusammen und zettelt einen Putsch an ...
und dat is echt wahr  

... aber auch eigentlich relativ egal ...


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *, ausserdem trommelt Rudi Schar_ping! gerade sein Generäle zusammen und zettelt einen Putsch an ...
> *



aber gaaaaaanz Laaaaaaaaaaangsam ...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

@cdeger+phat

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuups
ich glaube dat fettnäpchen des tages gehört mir
ich trau mich gar nicht zu fragen bei welchem mag der cdeger arbeitet...



naja jedenfalls

@all
kann ma jemand nen scan vom maverick aus der neuen mountainbike machen-ich stand grade im zeitungshop und hab mir die angeguckt und muss sagen dat teil is noch mehr porn als die blumenversion die wir hier hatten-buuuuuuuuuuahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@cdeger+phat
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuups
> ich glaube dat fettnäpchen des tages gehört mir
> ...



Es gibt jetzt eine neues Längenmass in Deutschland: der Abstand zwischen zwei Fettnäpfchen heisst jetze 1 Baron!!!

Aber mach Dir nix draus - CD und ich wir sind noch von der alten Schule, das war vor Deiner Zeit ... schau mal in alte "Mountain Bikes" bis ca 2000 ... unter den Technikberichten steht da "C.Deger" drunter ...

Meine Meinung zu "Mountain Bike 2002" die behalten ich jetzt mal für mich sonst werden wir hier wieder mit Sternchen versorgt...  **** *** **** .... f*ck!
Oder heisst die jetze "Fit for Fun" ???? ach nee sieht nur so aus ...!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

naja ich hoffe der arbeitet jetzt nicht mehr bei dem ...blatt

äähm hatte der auch ma was mit der sportrad zu tun?


...baron wird jetzt ma dem lesescherz ne pm schreiben wo er bleibt


ach ja wat is mit'nem scan vom maverick????dat gilt für alle


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> jetze
> *




heyyyyyyy phatty passt du dich mir langsam an???


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

Auf MTV läuft gerade "Campus Invasion" Potsdam!!

Coole Location Herr Baron!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

yeaaaaah und ick war net da weil ick natürlich lieber mit nem kumpel saufen ging als pogen und saufen zu gehen!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *yeaaaaah und ick war net da weil ick natürlich lieber mit nem kumpel saufen ging als pogen und saufen zu gehen! *



Da sieht man ja wieder wie Gehirntot Du bist!!! Du hast "A" und Mia verpasst!!!
Okay und Brian Adams ...


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

naja letzten endes isset ja eh net so schlimm-dat is alet net meine mucke

hör dann doch lieber death metal a la six feet under oder canibal corpse-hard core vo agnostic front oder die metaller überhaupt acdc und METALLICA

may god bless cliff burton and SHave the queen

naja  elvis is auch cool-der is ja sone art verwandter-halt der king


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

Is ja schon ne schwache Leistung, nen ColaMotoCrossa so am Threadende... 
Nei_en dat trägt nun nicht gerade zu Itzis Belustigung bei ...


----------



## cdeger (18. Juli 2002)

Barönchen,

das Objekt, über das wir reden und das Du unten siehst, ist ein Sakae Litage - Alu, mit geklebten Muffen, allerfeinste Verarbeitung samt innenverlegten Zügen, ein Klassiker mit super-unauffälligem Design.

Und kein Österreicher!

Aber bevor Du selber nachrechnest: Als der Test geschrieben wurde, hattest Du vielleicht gerade Deine Einschulung hinter Dir


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Is ja schon ne schwache Leistung, nen ColaMotoCrossa so am Threadende...
> Nei_en dat trägt nun nicht gerade zu Itzis Belustigung bei ... *



Tja ITZI wo ist denn Dein Gegenangriff??? Nix schöneres zum Dagegenhalten!??

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> heyyyyyyy phatty passt du dich mir langsam an??? *



Noch zwei Wochen mit Dir und ich brauche Nachhilfe!!!


----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

Mein Scanner und ich, also wir zwei beide quasi arbeiten mit Hochdruck an,in und über ollen "bikes"  

At first : Wetten dass ... dass das bei Wetten dass war ..


----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

wie kommt das nur dass da ein das zuviel steht  
... aber egal, weil jetzt kommt Pizza *jamjam*
Ne wat sind so ein paar alte bedruckte Seiten Papier wat schönes ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Mein Scanner und ich, also wir zwei beide quasi arbeiten mit Hochdruck an,in und über ollen "bikes"
> 
> At first : Wetten dass ... dass das bei Wetten dass war ..  *



Hatte der Typ nicht so einen Krachledernen Namen? Anton Hintertaler oder so ??? Auf jeden Fall hat er einen beschissenen Modegeschmack ... !!!
Die Laufradverkleidungen sind natürlcih der Hammer... !!!!

phaty!
hörtgerade: NINE INCH NAILS und ist sehr verstört...


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

bitte bitte mehr pizzas-aber warum eigentlich threatende?


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *Barönchen,
> 
> das Objekt, über das wir reden und das Du unten siehst, ist ein Sakae Litage - Alu, mit geklebten Muffen, allerfeinste Verarbeitung samt innenverlegten Zügen, ein Klassiker mit super-unauffälligem Design.
> ...



Ist das ein UHU-Bike ... oder PRITT??? TESA ... ?


----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

Bitte warten sie.. wir blättern für sie zurück ...

Das war der Weissenssteiner's Raimund , ohn's zwo g'suffa  
Phaty was gibst du dir auch immer Amokläufer Musi !?!

Und jetzt schaut euch mal das arme Auto an ... und auch Pink kann schön sein


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

muffen phatty muffen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdeger (18. Juli 2002)

So, Freunde.

Als ich die Idee für den Thread entwickelte, dachte ich ja noch, ich könnte mich raushalten. Freute mich auf jede Menge Fotos von Euch und Euren Bikes. Aber bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gibt's auf 113 Seiten ja nur geklaute Pics zu sehen - und whoa hat seinen Preis redlich verdient!

Aber es geht schlimmer:


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Bitte warten sie.. wir blättern für sie zurück ...
> 
> Das war der Weissenssteiner's Raimund , ohn's zwo g'suffa
> ...



wie kann man denn bitte nen alten rosanen caddi fleetwood so verschandeln

*blindheit setz ein*


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Bitte warten sie.. wir blättern für sie zurück ...
> 
> Das war der Weissenssteiner's Raimund , ohn's zwo g'suffa
> ...



AMOK MUSI!!!!


I'm the trouble starter, punkin' instigator.
I'm the fear addicted, danger illustrated.

I'm a firestarter, twisted firestarter.
You' re the firestarter, twisted firestarter.
I'm a firestarter, twisted firestarter.

I'm the bitch you hated, filth infatuated.
Yeah. I'm the pain you tasted, well intoxicated.

I'm a firestarter, twisted firestarter.
You' re the firestarter, twisted firestarter.

I'm the self inflicted, mind detonator.
Yeah. I'm the one infected, twisted animator.

I'm a firestarter, twisted firestarter.
You' re the firestarter, twisted firestarter.
I'm a firestarter, twisted firestarter.


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

show your racelite!!!!!!!!



...gnädig das du dich jetzt schon einschaltest
aber du musst zugeben dat der threat trotzdem nen hammer ist-trotz ner menge geklautem


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Und jetzt schaut euch mal das arme Auto an ... und auch Pink kann schön sein  *



Also mir gefällt das KLEIN ... !!!

@CDeger 

komm schon, wie kann man sich denn aus so einem thread raushalten...!!!
Das geht doch garnicht ... 

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *bitte bitte mehr pizzas-aber warum eigentlich threatende? *



Ach LeBarönchen ... weil es ein mal Zeiten gab als dieses Nicht-Pedalbetriebene-Vehicle das Threadende markierte  

*Zeigefinger* und du sollst doch nicht betrunken : Frauen an fahren, Fahrradfahren und im Forum posten  

Und Phaty, die Neun Inch Nägel covern "oh gott ich komm nicht drauf" aber die sind live geil und nehmen wie Ulle von der Telekom Extasy's und heissen ... puh prodigy

Chris


----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

Uhhh Achtung jetzt kommt was ganz derbes .. aber erst mal 
zurück ins Funkhaus ... word's from our sponsors !!!


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

kuckt ma kinners nen ssp dekerf


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Uhhh Achtung jetzt kommt was ganz derbes .. aber erst mal
> zurück ins Funkhaus ... word's from our sponsors !!! *



Mist 1995 habe ich ca. 200 Hefte "MBA", "MBUK", "BIKE" und "Sportrad" verschenkt ... von 1988 - 1995 ... !!!
MIST!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

über der gallerie wo ich das gefunden habe steht DREAMBIKES


----------



## whoa (18. Juli 2002)

*WARNUNG*   

Der Countdown läuft, noch 24h... 
...whoa will wieder Pics posten! 

Welche Konsequenzen hat dies für uns fragt ihr euch? 

Jeder der keine Sonnenbrille am Start hat, hat dafür hoffentlich 'nen Blindenhund als Haustier...


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

schöööööööööööööööön


----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

Jeap nicht jeder kann ein Sammler sein  
Geh ich recht in der Annahme dass da 95 jemand die Nase voll von MTB hatte ?!?

Und zur Abwechslung mal wieder was Magen reizendes, aber sind wa doch mal ehrlich eigentlich hat's doch schon diese fiesen Scalpel (oder wie das Teil heisst) -Züge.


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

yeahh
nen team ST-quasi softtail






und im detail





und weil da noch mehr geile dekerfbilder sind auch von welchen die noch net fertig gebrutzelt sind hier noch der link

ach ja ..... lesen is nich!

http://www.geocities.co.jp/HeartLand-Keyaki/9096/dekerf.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

RESPEKT an Whoa 24 Stunden Vorankündigungszeit 

Da hören sich Unwetterwarnungen  ja harmlos gegen an


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Geh ich recht in der Annahme dass da 95 jemand die Nase voll von MTB hatte ?!?
> *



Yeap... !!!

Das Bike lassen wir ihr durchgehen ... oder?


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

...hier noch nen fieses bild von der site


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Yeap... !!!
> ...



du meinst wohl eher wir lassen sie "mal so richtig durchDREHEN"


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

Ein Monat... unglaublich ...


----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

Na und ich bin immer noch nen Weisenknabe gegen euch Posting-Tiere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

...dich krieg ich noch phatty


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

kennt eigentlich noch einer diese BEYOND bikes-die aus beryllium gewesen sein sollen?

bilder??????????


waren die eigentlich echt aus dem material-hat die a einer gesehen oder was drüber gehört?


----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

Das nenn ich doch mal mitgedacht, die Pedale gleich weg gelassen weil eh niemand drauf fährt


----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *kennt eigentlich noch einer diese BEYOND bikes-die aus beryllium gewesen sein sollen?
> 
> bilder??????????
> ...



Nur aus'm Workshop und vom mit dem Bagger drüber fahren  , waren teuer, so teuer dass es wahrscheinlich eh nur eins von gab


----------



## whoa (18. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

lange habe ich mit dieser Entscheidung gerungen.
Ich teile Euch mit, dass ich meinen Job per sofort verlassen werde.
Auch werde ich Deutschland verlassen um mich neuen Aufgaben im Ausland zu widmen. Es war eine anstrengende, lustige, lehrreiche Zeit - doch jetzt ist genug.
Man soll immer wissen, wann man aufhören muss und für mich ist der Augenblick gekommen. Ich danke Euch allen für Eure Hilfe und Gesellschaft in all den Jahren. Es schmerzt natürlich Euch als Kollegen, Nachbarn und Freunde zu verlieren, aber das Angebot ist zu verlockend.
Ab 01. August 2002 werde ich als Trainer bei der Isländischen
Frauen-Fußballnationalmannschaft tätig sein. Ich werde versuchen als Trainer und Manager in Personalunion die Geschicke des Verbandes zu leiten und aus dem Lotterhaufen eine respektable Truppe zu formen.
Nun als Mitteleuropäer ist mir dieser Schritt nicht leicht gefallen, ist doch Island nicht unbedingt als Sommerdestination bekannt und die Regentage in Deutschland sind geradezu lachhaft gegenüber denen da oben.
Aber ich werd mich schon daran gewöhnen.

Anbei noch zwei Fotos der aktuellen Mannschaft. 

greetz,
whoa

p.s.  Ich benötige noch 2-3 Co-Trainer die mich bei meiner harten Arbeit unterstützen. Wenn Interesse Bitte per PM bei mir melden.


----------



## whoa (18. Juli 2002)

#1


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

wie jetzt?????????
im ernst?????????????????????


puuuuh dat nenn ick mutig


----------



## whoa (18. Juli 2002)

#2


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Nur aus'm Workshop und vom mit dem Bagger drüber fahren  , waren teuer, so teuer dass es wahrscheinlich eh nur eins von gab  *



naja aber ich kann net glauben dat der fully rahmen von denen echt fünfigtausend märker gekostet haben soll wenn doch der normale von denen laut workshop nur 5600 gekostet hat und auch aus berylium war!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

Island ...

ich komm mit - ich pump die Bälle auf!!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

Nimm mich mit ..... oh mein Gott ... scheiss doch auf Regen und selbst wenn's schneien würde ...


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Nimm mich mit ..... oh mein Gott ... scheiss doch auf Regen und selbst wenn's schneien würde ... *



Iceland-Air fliegt Saarbrücken an ...

Ach ja jetzt wollen wir mal raten, was mir für ein Bike im Kopf rumschwirrt - mit Schaltung... !!!! uiiii ....


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

mhmmmmmm lecker-bitte boitte in rot!!!!!!!

warum bin ich eigentlich von deinem desktop verschwunden?


----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

Wer verbaut den sonst Vierkantprofile ausser Pace ... 
.. die hiessen in D doch mal anders, aber wie nur ?!?

Aber mal was, was nich ganz so sexy kommt ....
Am Tage der Deutschen Wm Niederlage  wanke ich so durch das hässliche NeuIsenburg und was sehen meine canabis ge(r/t)öteten Augen ein RTS auf einem Dachträger .... ganz allein .... oh man hatte der Typ Glück dass meine Eltern gut erziehen konnten ...


----------



## itz (18. Juli 2002)

So Mädels Itz geht jetzt Koffer packen für Island ....


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Wer verbaut den sonst Vierkantprofile ausser Pace ...
> .. die hiessen in D doch mal anders, aber wie nur ?!?
> 
> ...



Ist denn schon wieder "Christopher Street Day" ...???


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *So Mädels Itz geht jetzt Koffer packen für Island ....  *



Ich brauch kein Gepäck!!! Dafür nicht ...


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

die hiessen hier zu lande im staate d auch mal RACEWARE


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

heYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

sacht ma meint der whoa dat ernst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *heYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> sacht ma meint der whoa dat ernst? *



Basti, Basti ... die Sache mit der Ironie musst Du aber noch lernen!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *die hiessen hier zu lande im staate d auch mal RACEWARE *



Ja weil VILLIGER ein Bike mit dem Namen PACER hatter ... Lustig oder?
Oder war das eine andere Marke ... in jedem Fall war das PACER ein Trekkingrad mit Einkaufskörbchen ... !!! Laut Gericht: "Verwechslungsgefahr" ... !!!!  

phaty


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

werd ick ma meine koffer packen gehen!LOL


----------



## whoa (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *heYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> sacht ma meint der whoa dat ernst? *


Ich glaub in Potsdam hat einer heftige Drogen-Probleme!  

@ phatlizard
Es gibt einfach Dinge da würde ich nie Scherze mit machen und Fußball gehört dazu... 

unvEU,
whoa


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Ich glaub in Potsdam hat einer heftige Drogen-Probleme!
> 
> ...



nee du-bin eben nur etwas leichtglaübig


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

was das is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

nen trialrad?


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

ne gabel mit bremse hinten und panaracer schlappen?


----------



## whoa (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ach ja jetzt wollen wir mal raten, was mir für ein Bike im Kopf rumschwirrt - mit Schaltung... !!!! uiiii .... *


Sieht mir nach 'nem "kantigen" Zeitgenossen mit Profil aus...
...also isses kein C'dale! 

Wenn Du sowas fährst ziehst Du bitte nich Dein "If you can read this the bitch fell off!" T-Shirt an...






...sondern das "Parts fallin' off this Bike are from finest British Craftmanship!" T-Shirt!


----------



## whoa (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *was das is... *



Schaut aus wie 'ne extrem fette Extreme Forke, falsch herum eingebaut...


----------



## whoa (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Schaut aus wie 'ne extrem fette Extreme Forke, falsch herum eingebaut...   *


Oder nich doch... 
...sach ma is dat etwa die neue Pace "Dirt"-Forke...
sach an sach an...


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ne gabel mit bremse hinten und panaracer schlappen? *



BASTI!!! Manchmal machst Du mich ferdisch ... also welche Firma denn?

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Oder nich doch...
> ...sach ma is dat etwa die neue Pace "Dirt"-Forke...
> sach an sach an... *



JA JA JA JA!!! 

Geil oder??? !!!! WOOOHOOOOOO!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> JA JA JA JA!!!
> ...



dat is doch wohl net deren ernst-jetzt bauen die auch schon sowas hässliches-also wat is denn an dem teil cool?


----------



## whoa (18. Juli 2002)

Nee, dat kann eigentlich nich sein, nich mit dem Laufrad da....

wat soll'n dat sein, hat das etwa lebaron aufgebaut? 
Er dachte sich wohl folgendes...
...ein Dirt-Bike muß stabil sein, also 'ne fette Forke rein...
...ein Dirt-Bike soll fliegen, also muss es leicht sein, daher das FW...


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

@phat

wo du gesehen das?woher du wissen

poste ma nen link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *Nee, dat kann eigentlich nich sein, nich mit dem Laufrad da....
> 
> wat soll'n dat sein, hat das etwa lebaron aufgebaut?
> ...





wat soll'n dat heissen-stempelt mich da etwa einer als doofen dirter ab
BIN ICK VERDAMMICHT NOCH MA NET UND WILL ET AUCH NET SEIN UND WERDE ES NIE WERDEN


CLASSIC(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)+DOWNHILL   RULESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## whoa (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> 
> wo du gesehen das?woher du wissen
> ...



Hier habt Ihr noch mal 'n Pic von 'nem Pace-Fully. 

Morgen kommen Schocker-Pics... *be scared!* 

whoa,
der sich fragt, wie man mit so 'nem deutsch an's Abi auch nur denken kann?!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

Guck mal unsere Baroni rastet schon wieder aus... immer wenn er Pillen nimmt wird er zum 3-D-Mann...    

Die Quelle kann ich Dir leider nicht mitteilen .... oder ich müsste Dich umbringen ... aber weisst Du Kollege ... da wo PACE wohnt, da kenn ich viele Menschen, die Orangen anbauen ...    

phaty


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

nen ganzer rahmen in purple elox.

boaaaaaaah is mir schlecht und dann is dat leider auch noch nen pace-den typen müsste man wegen paceverhetzung anzeigen


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> whoa,
> der sich fragt, wie man mit so 'nem deutsch an's Abi auch nur denken kann?! *



Ich glaube in Brandenburg kann man mit den LKs "Sport" und "Kreatives Gestalten mit Kartoffelbrei" Medizin studieren!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Guck mal unsere Baroni rastet schon wieder aus... immer wenn er Pillen nimmt wird er zum 3-D-Mann...
> 
> Die Quelle kann ich Dir leider nicht mitteilen .... oder ich müsste Dich umbringen ... aber weisst Du Kollege ... da wo PACE wohnt, da kenn ich viele Menschen, die Orangen anbauen ...
> ...




tja dann musst du mich wohl umbringen.....*wissenwill*

wat heist hier pillen-bin ick der ulle oder wat?
und überhaupt 3-d mann 5-d mann boaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh

DA KRI ISCH NEN HALS


----------



## whoa (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ob Dirter doof sind, kann ich Dir nich sagen, ich kenn leider keine! 

Und die Pace Forke is ja absolut CLASSIC! Ungefedert und im Extreme Style.
Ich liebe die Optik...  ...obwohl sie aus Leichtmetall zu sein scheint.


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich glaube in Brandenburg kann man mit den LKs "Sport" und "Kreatives Gestalten mit Kartoffelbrei" Medizin studieren!!!
> ...





*krabbelt grade vom boden wieder auf den stuhl und hält sich den bauch*


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

siehste whoa dat leichtmetall is doch genau der punkt und dat bei ner starren pacegabel-TZTZTZTZZZZZZZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich glaube in Brandenburg kann man mit den LKs "Sport" und "Kreatives Gestalten mit Kartoffelbrei" Medizin studieren!!!
> ...



 aua, mein Bauch tut weh...  

whoa,
der jetzt mit Bauchkrämpfen (vom lachen) versucht einzuschlafen


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2002)

Also sollst ja nicht dumm sterben ...!!! 

Wenn man da oben in Yorkshire bei Orange mal in die SCHEUNE guckt, was da so an Test-Bikes oder Prototypen rumsteht, da kriegt man Tränen in die Augen ...  aber wenn man mit denen weiter befreundet sein will, dann darf man das einfach nicht weiterquatschen ...! Und da PACE und Orange relativ nahe beieinander liegen, sieht man schon sehr viel ...
Ausserdem gibt es gewisse Bike-Firmen, die bekommen OEM Teile früher als andere ... SEHR viel früher ... und auch das bleibt immer sehr geheim ... (OEM so Sachen wie ROCKSHOX, MANITOU, SRAM, SHIMANO!)
Du würdest Dich wundern wann eine XTR 2003 WIRKLICH fertig ist (war) ... aber das sind wohl ganz normale Dinge im business... und wer will schon die XTR 2003 probefahren ...  !!!!

Ach ja das tun ja Fahrradzeitschriftnen. WELTEXCLUSIV!!!! Booooaaaahhh!! 

Hab ich Dir jetzt Deine Illusionen geraubt??? 

phaty

Das Bild der PACE ist von einem Jump-Contest in UK ... wurde dort test-geshreddert!!! nicht von mir also ... aber ich weiss schon, wie die RC40 aussehen wird.... lalalalala .... also ich würde sie nicht fahren!! OPTISCH!!!


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2002)

nee nee nix illusion-dat habsch auch so gewusst

aber naja ne rc40dat wird nett


*geht jetzt harald und susanna gucken*


----------



## whoa (18. Juli 2002)

...doch tapfer hab ich mich wieder an die Sonnenseite des Threads gekämpft! 

Platz 5 is mir... 

An eine höhere Platzierung is leider nich zu denken...  ...hab halt nich soviel zu sagen, wie unser Baron.


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Juli 2002)

Neues vom Ugly Bike Project:

"Es" hat passende Griffe gefunden:





Ich glaub er wird bloss das Lenkerband etwas kürzen und die zusätzlich montieren.
Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber die Dinger könnten auch als Dildos durchgehen.


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber die Dinger könnten auch als Dildos durchgehen. *



Zu klein zu weich zu hässlich!!!

phaty
weiss was Frauen wünschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

kaum is man ma kurz weck schon geht et hier wieder um schweinkram


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *kaum is man ma kurz weck schon geht et hier wieder um schweinkram *



Klar Du bist doch unsere moralische Instanz!!!
Wie geht es Nadine?

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

...kann ich dankend verzichten

wie es ...n....geht keine ahnung die is im urlaub......ganz nebenbei is dat net eigentlich ehh wurscht????


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> wie es ...n....geht keine ahnung die is im urlaub......ganz nebenbei is dat net eigentlich ehh wurscht???? *



Kannste vergessen ... die werde ich Dir noch so oft an die Backe nageln wie ich kann ... das hast Du Dir selbst zu verdanken ... erst posen und dann "... ach nee ick war do wohl etwat besoffen ... dicker kopp und ick wees ja och nischt...!!!"

Bis Du mir Ersatz geliefert hast wird sie herangezogen!!!

Denk dran, in einem Monat ist EM ... nimm Dir schon mal Schulfrei!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

nadine baron hört sich gut an

lieber wäre mir annabell baron

oder um bei bikes zu bleiben sari baron


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

und mir fällt grade ao auf-dat bei chris king sogar dat werkzeug geil aussieht-nennt mich bekloppt oder was ihr wollt aber hätte ich die kohle würd ich es kaufen nur um es mir in die vitrine legen zu können-oder altes campa werkzeug-yammmmmmmmmm


----------



## rob (19. Juli 2002)

sach ma seid ihr noch zu retten??? 4 ganze seiten in ein paar stunden............................................................................................................................................................



> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *Platz 5 is mir...
> *



>also das will ich mal nicht so stehen lassen!!!
...und überhaupt: whoa, heute war SfdW und du kreuchst hier in den Niederungen das Forums umher!?! SfdW ist eine Pflichtveranstaltung!!!!! 


Ich werde drauf verzeichten zu den vorherigen 4 seiten stellung zu nehmen und poste zwei bilder bei denen es mir vollkommen, wirklich VOLLKOMMEN wurscht is was ihr dazu sagt! ich liebe sie sooooooo seeehhhhhr:


----------



## rob (19. Juli 2002)

...und hier in der geilsten sereinlackierung ever!!!!!!!  :


----------



## rob (19. Juli 2002)

und a wir davon ja nicht genug bekommen können:


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> * whoa, heute war SfdW und du kreuchst hier in den Niederungen das Forums umher!?!
> *



Niederungen???? PLATZVERWEIS!!! Eine Nacht Sperre!!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (19. Juli 2002)

*hey * ich hatte beitrag nummer 2900.

@lebaron: jetzt treten wir ja wieder in die heiße phase ein. bzw in die *besonders heiße phase*, denn dieser ganze thread ist eine heiße phase!!


@all: wißt ihr was mir der el-diabolo heute beim sfdw gebeicht hatß wißt ihr nicht! er meinte, dass das raven2 *das absolut häßlichste bike* ist das je gabsut und verkauft ist und das er das hasse wie sau!
das is doch mal nen wort, und auch noch aus dem mund eines überzeugten confused cannondale-fahrers!!!


----------



## rob (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Niederungen???? PLATZVERWEIS!!! Eine Nacht Sperre!!!
> ...




ooooch nöö, bitte nich. ich will auch immer artig sein!! hier:





> denn dieser ganze thread ist eine heiße phase!!


 ...hab ich selbst geschrieben!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> * ...hab ich selbst geschrieben! *



Okay Begnadigung!!!

phaty!


----------



## rob (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Okay Begnadigung!!!
> ...



danke! gut nacht


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *hey
> @all: wißt ihr was mir der el-diabolo heute beim sfdw gebeicht hatß wißt ihr nicht! er meinte, dass das raven2 das absolut häßlichste bike ist das je gabsut und verkauft ist und das er das hasse wie sau!
> das is doch mal nen wort, und auch noch aus dem mund eines überzeugten confused cannondale-fahrers!!! *



naja immerhin bekommt man mit dem RAVEN ja auch gleich die Koreanische Staatsbürgerschaft mitgeliefert, wie wir seit gestern wissen ...!!


----------



## rob (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> naja immerhin bekommt man mit dem RAVEN ja auch gleich die Koreanische Staatsbürgerschaft mitgeliefert, wie wir seit gestern wissen ...!! *



na obs das wert is sich dafür zum narren machen zu lassen.... da kauf ich mir lieber nen landshark und beantrage die staatsbügerschaft in frankfreich...


----------



## rob (19. Juli 2002)

hier noch was schönes zum einschlafen - oder aufwachen:


----------



## itz (19. Juli 2002)

Koga oda nicht Koga das ist hier die Frage ...
 und Morgen erst ma ...  , ach ne is ja zu früh dafür ...


----------



## itz (19. Juli 2002)

Ach ist es nicht schön ... der Stoff aus dem die Rahmen sind ...
... obwohl das Tretlager-Muffen-Gebilde hat echt was schönes ansich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## go-dirt (19. Juli 2002)

so freunde, jetzt gibts was auf die augen. hier nun ein altes boulder defiant fs aus einer bsn. mir gefällt die lackierung extrem gut, aber so mancher mag darüber die nase rümpfen. links wie rechts?

nils

voila


----------



## go-dirt (19. Juli 2002)

die andere (farb)-seite


----------



## go-dirt (19. Juli 2002)

und die details...


----------



## go-dirt (19. Juli 2002)

die lackierte RS 1


----------



## go-dirt (19. Juli 2002)

hinterbau mit hi-E nabe...


----------



## go-dirt (19. Juli 2002)

ups, bild vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (19. Juli 2002)

... da gibt's doch nix zum Nase rümpfen bei dem Teil ..
.. kannst du mir was über Bj und überhaupt erzählen ?!?

Votec kein Traum in Pink ....


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Koga oda nicht Koga das ist hier die Frage ...
> und Morgen erst ma ...  , ach ne is ja zu früh dafür ... *




wilsst du mich rollen-zu früh dafür gibbet net!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

@go-dirt

na holla dat nenne ich ma nen geilen paint-job!!!!!dat is coool-wie viele farben sind dat????????????

und ich glaube heut wird mein kleiner werkzeugbilder tag!


----------



## rob (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *so freunde, jetzt gibts was auf die augen. hier nun ein altes boulder defiant fs aus einer bsn. mir gefällt die lackierung extrem gut, aber so mancher mag darüber die nase rümpfen. links wie rechts?
> 
> nils
> ...



ohhhhh man, was für ein geiles rad! ich könnt ja noch glatt zum classik-fan werden....
da gabs ja mal, ich kann nich von lassen, so ein wunderschönes trek 9.9 das ähnlich lackiert war: von der einen seite vollkommen blau, von der anderen ganz in weiß 



> und ich glaube heut wird mein kleiner werkzeugbilder tag!


 >und? soll das spannend werden??


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

@rob


hochscrollen-lesen-bescheid wissen

basti=werkzeugfan


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

hier noch nen paar radels


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

und dat soll erst ma reichen-mann will ja net gleich alles verschießen


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

auch früher hat die colda firma schon ausgesprochen unschöne räder gebaut


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

hast Du Dein Poesiealbum durchgeschaut? Oder wo sind die alle her??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

aber der tag is ja noch net vorbei

da kommt noch einiges!!!!!!!!


----------



## itz (19. Juli 2002)

Und wann da genau ?!?
Aber ich seh schon das wird heut ein grosser Tag, Lebaron und Whoa schiessen heute noch scharf   ...!!!

Chris


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

na ja ick werd dat denke ich bis heute nacht immer mal so verstreuen


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

jetz wird es erstma richtig retro - der erste stumpy


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

nach angaben der site-ne sonderanfertigung mit 26" oberrohr-boooooaaaaah








das stand drunter
The was built for a very big gentleman who could not fit existing designs.  The tubes are massively oversized.  It includes a four color powder coat with flames and is sized for 3'' tires.


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *nach angaben der site-ne sonderanfertigung mit 26" oberrohr-boooooaaaaah
> 
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt? Shaq O'Neill fährt MTB??? WOW!


----------



## rob (19. Juli 2002)

> bohemian-i like them-oooooh yes i do


>aüßerst hübsch!!

@baron: fängst du jetzt an deine 40GB-Festplatte ordner für ordner zu posten? 

hier noch was tolles


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

@rob 
wat is daran toll?

ich hab ma nech deinem trek 9.9 geguckt-da findeste absolut nix!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

also wenn dat net bildschön ist...dann weis ick ja nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

uiiiii Basti postet wiede Kreuze!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

neee diesma is allet nach anleitung von whoa


----------



## itz (19. Juli 2002)

Aber dieses mal nicht vom Desktop hochgeladen ...


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

eine einsame träne bahnt sich ihren weg......


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

wat seht ihr denn grade nicht??????alles??????


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

genau bohemian

so geile muffen und headbadges findet man selten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

Sag mal Basti, Du weinst doch auch bei Sissi-Filmen - oder???


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

nee tu ick net

so und jetzt noch mal also dat sollte dat erste sein


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

hach ja


----------



## itz (19. Juli 2002)

... huch gehen ja doch LB's Bild'ken  hübsch! Hat auch was, sieht beinahe wie ne olle Cowboy Knarre aus *pengpeng* ...

Chris


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

wie jetzt dat geht doch????????

boaaaaah und ick mach mir hioer die arbeit und speicher die extra ab und poste neu


----------



## itz (19. Juli 2002)

aber vorhin ging's doch nich  

Weinst du echt bei Sissi Filmen  oder doch nur nur bei E.T.


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *  aber vorhin ging's doch nich
> 
> Weinst du echt bei Sissi Filmen  oder doch nur nur bei E.T. *



NEE NATÜRLICH NICH


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)




----------



## Fredbert (19. Juli 2002)

Festhalten es geht bergab:


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

Auf meinem Bild hat die keine Füsse ... und keine Laufräder... 

Aber nett ... oben rum ...!!!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fredbert (19. Juli 2002)

Der server hat die verbindung unterbrochen.

da fehlt noch nen stück

fredbert


----------



## Fredbert (19. Juli 2002)

nochmal:


----------



## itz (19. Juli 2002)

EiEiEi,
Fredbert du fährst zwar ein schönes Radl, aber das Ding mit dem posten müssen wir noch mal üben  

Lebaron erklär doch mal, du hasst es jetzt ja mittlerweile verstanden, und hör mit den  - Teilen auf, du weisst doch wir ham uns hier alle ganz doll lieb ... 

Chris


----------



## RMI (19. Juli 2002)




----------



## RMI (19. Juli 2002)




----------



## RMI (19. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

RMI ... was wollen uns Deine Postings sagen? Geile Blondine mit Bike und dann eine fürchterliche Frisur...

Ich bin irritiert!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

Also jetzt keine zu heftigen Kommentare, das Leckerle ist mal für uns (Orange) gefahren ... ausserdem kann sie 90% von uns Pullermännern plattfahren ... !!!
Ach ja und sie ist 1.90 gross.... seufz ... ach Immi ...


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

RMI ... was wollen uns Deine Postings sagen? Geile Blondine mit Bike und dann eine fürchterliche Frisur...

Ich bin irritiert!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (19. Juli 2002)

Lasst uns aus Bildern Sätze bilden ...
quasi so : Gigantische Locken bremsen beim ... ja und jetzt fehlt ein Bild zum weiter machen  

Phaty is irretiert, s'Barönchen gleich ganz verstummt und mir tut auf ein mal die Backe (anatomisch Wange bzw. die Beisserchen) weh *uuuahhh*

... und Sissi macht mich tierisch an  rost: 

Chris


----------



## RMI (19. Juli 2002)

find ich einfach lustig. 

Das Girl: 90 % ....? Gute Quote..


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

s'barönsche is wieder da und muss sagen dat rmi's gianthaser'l echt ne perle ist-yammmmmmmm

naja phatty bei dir scheint es ja jetzt auch soweit zu sein mit den kreuzen


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

Mann ich glaube die Software fängt langsam an die weisse Fahne zu hissen!!!
Jetzt kommen meine Postings schon doppelt an ...

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

und wie versprochen rollt basti's bilderwelle weiter

hier nun ein exemplar vom wtb-mann cunningham-wie hieß der doch gleich-steve?
naja egal 1988 war dat schöpfungsjahr


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und wie versprochen rollt basti's bilderwelle weiter
> 
> hier nun ein exemplar vom wtb-mann cunningham-wie hieß der doch gleich-steve?
> ...



Das wird auf ewige Zeiten der coolste Bock der MTB-Geschichte bleiben!!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das wird auf ewige Zeiten der coolste Bock der MTB-Geschichte bleiben!!!
> ...



ich frag mich nur grade ob dat praktisch der vorläufer vom phoenix ist-für dat teil würde ich glaube ich sogar nen bonty stehen lassen-also fürn phoenix

ach ja der herr hiess natürlich net steve-denn dat war ja der herr potts, sondern chris cunningham


----------



## RMI (19. Juli 2002)

für @phat lizard


----------



## RMI (19. Juli 2002)

nach dem Essen noch eine kleine Runde, die neue Sigma ausprobieren, mit Sohnemann...ist übermütig heute, werd ich abstellen...


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RMI _
> *für @phat lizard *



das ist echt sexy... 
interessante Anwendung des Kettenspanners... oder haben die Schmerzmittel mein Gehirn angefressen ... 

Good morning - you are braindead!

phaty!


----------



## RMI (19. Juli 2002)

ach ja, der kleine bin ich...


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

aber diese MORATITRETER sind doch nun echt alles andere als geil


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

Nummer 3000 naht!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

warum ick sone seite voll mit pics gesucht habe, von denen ich schon den ganzen tag poste???

na

klickerts???????????

...genau die 3000!!!!!

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## itz (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Good morning - you are braindead!
> ...




 genau das könnte in meinen Bad-Spiegel graviert sein ...


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

wat du willst dein gesicht in den badspiegel garvieren lassen

RESPEKT-dat nenne ich mutig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

........ratet ma was das wohl ist

naaaaaa kommt ihr drauf

optik so lala-alu-aus amiland

naaaa????????








genau ein coladöschen von 1986


----------



## itz (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *wat du willst dein gesicht in den badspiegel garvieren lassen
> 
> RESPEKT-dat nenne ich mutig *



Yeap und dann vertick ich die Teile, danke für die Idee ...
....  Juhu endlich reich sein, endlich ein Harem und dann noch mehr bikes als Frauen haben, also wenn's mit dem Harem klappt kauf ich dir auch das älteste Bonty was ich finden kann ... 

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *........ratet ma was das wohl ist
> 
> naaaaaa kommt ihr drauf
> ...



"Cannondale - we hurt your eyes since 1984!"


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Yeap und dann vertick ich die Teile, danke für die Idee ...
> ...



dann kann ich ja ewig warten mit den spiegeln würdest du garantiert schneller auf der straße stehen als dir lieb ist-oder doch mit dem gesicht-naja kommt ja nach dem gravieren aufs gleiche raus


----------



## itz (19. Juli 2002)

Jaja immer diese Neidhammel .....


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

...geh erstma lunchen


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

jetzt wird es richtig old-schoolig
hier dat kultwerk vom breeze joe aus dem jahre 1978-yeaaaaah
TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!







@phat
und jetzt sag mir bitte dta joe dat teil damals dabei hatte-wenn ja werde ich dich in mein buch der coolen leute aufnehmen

...warte mal in welchem film war das?....from dusk till dawn?....


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *jetzt wird es richtig old-schoolig
> hier dat kultwerk vom breeze joe aus dem jahre 1978-yeaaaaah
> TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



yeap das war es ... 
Das Vorderrad ist mitlerweile "MADE IN GERMANY" weil sie ihm das Orginal in Zürich geklaut haben!! Ich nehme mal an, er hat es wieder gegen ein richtig altes Ersetzt... ich muss endlich mal das Bild scannen ... !!!
Gewicht ca. 19 kg ...  PHAT halt...!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

du hast ja eh gesagt dat du die ganzen bilder von da,als und deinem treffen mit den boys ma scannen wolltest (also keith,joe,chris,dem ross und dem der da noch bei deiner mutter gefuttert hat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

Morgen krieg ich Besuch von einem, der einen Scanner hat ...
Bevor Du in mein Leben getreten bist, hatte ich ja keinen Bedarf für so ein Gerät ... aber jetzt ist es wohl unausweichlich ... 

Ich häng mal ein Bild von einem unserer TEAM-ORANGE-Fahrer dran ... das Trikot ist OLD-School das Bild ist neu ... !
Aber ich find die Orange-Leibchen so geil ... !!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

phatty scrollst du ca 50 seiten zurück siehst du dat ick dat schon ma gepostet habe

und jetzt rate ma wo sie die teile raushauen??????
na????????
genau bei www.fabial.de

viel glück


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

noch 15....posts....yeaahhhhh

weis einer wat dat für ne firma ist???

kommentare wilkommen


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

....und zur srafe gibbet wat auf die augen! und solche vergewaltigungen schon im jahre 1988






...und die blindheit übermannte ihn...


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

nen klein paintjob, den sogar ich als erklärter "KLEINNICHTMÖGER" klasse finde


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

....ließ tinker die wohl alle stahen???????
bestimmt nicht weil er so schnell war...nee die hatten nur angst um ihre augen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

ich korrigiere mich es gibt 2 klein lackierungen die ich coooooooool finde

hier die zweite


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

...würde man bei dem anblick denken dat tom mal so geile hütten bauen würde....also ich nicht


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

style in vollendung


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

wahrscheinlich vor seinem traum vom mond (ich hoffe ihr wist worauf ich anspiele)


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

nur komisch wie es aufgebaut ist...und dat bei baujahr 1984?????
so mit 900-er xtr...sehr sehr eigenartig
aber naja weren wir das mal glauben


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

in der beschreibung stand was echt lustiges

ein pre-buyout bontrager

auch noch net gehört


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

mist hab ich doch glatt vor aufregung die falsche reihenfolge gepostet ...ZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSURZENSUR


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

..irgendwie komisch


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

machen wa die 3000 eben so nachdem mein konzept total hin ist


3000


----------



## itz (19. Juli 2002)

Und alles weil du so 3000 Geil warst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

Wenn Du wüsstest wovon Du mich gerade weggerufen hast Basti ... !!!
Mein Apple macht ein Frosch-Quark! wenn was gepostet wird... !!

Naja für Dich unterbrech ich doch alles!!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

das ich mich grade fragen muss wie zwei leute gleichzeitig ein wtb phoenix so enstellen können







und jetzt die HÄRTE


----------



## eL (19. Juli 2002)

nabend ihr irren 

wat 3000 ????waaaaahnsinnn

so muss mich erstma für die CD bilder bedanken 
die tapete wurde soeben in auftrag gegeben 
@rob
ja da hast du mich ja wortwörtlich zitiert aber für deine trek bilder bekommst du die rote karte  mir is jetz noch schlecht.

el


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

und man stelle sich vor nach 1 monat und 2 tagen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

... ohne C'dale wäre das nix geworden hier!!!

Ein Feindbild braucht jeder... !!!

phaty!


----------



## eL (19. Juli 2002)

stimmt 
@eisendechse
hab jetze auch ein feindbild 
TREK megawürg vorallem dieser carbonmissbrauch und diese antriebsschwingen 

el


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *stimmt
> @eisendechse
> hab jetze auch ein feindbild
> ...



Ach Teufelchen ... jetzt mal keine Ablenkungsgefechte!!! Wir wissen wo der wahre Feind sitzt!!!! Aber TREK is nahe dran ... !!

phaty!
"Cola-Dosen in die Blech-Presse!!!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

es gibt ein TREK dat der baron geil findet aberick trau mich net dat hier im ehrwürdigen classicforum zu posten


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

hier isset nu-ok nur der rahmen sieht so naja aus aber ihr müssta dat aufgebaut sehen-holla die waldfee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

... war das in einem Überraschungs-Ei ....???

"Was süsses, was spannendes und was zum spielen...!"


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2002)

... einfach zu oft jenseits der anaeroben Schwelle!


----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2002)

und sowat können auch nur fahrer machen die wissen dass sie eh zu langsam sind um mitzuhalten!


----------



## itz (19. Juli 2002)

Mädels sacht ma hab ich was verblickt oder steht da nicht noch irgendeine Markschreierisch angekundigte Sensation ins Haus ...  

Whoa ... du hast noch 30sek. oder so  oder doch nich   

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Mädels sacht ma hab ich was verblickt oder steht da nicht noch irgendeine Markschreierisch angekundigte Sensation ins Haus ...
> 
> Whoa ... du hast noch 30sek. oder so  oder doch nich
> ...



Der hat wahrscheinlich nach Bastis Overkill erst mal den Schongang eingelegt!!!


----------



## itz (20. Juli 2002)

Warte mal bis es um die 4000 geht, die hol ich mir dann ...

*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... bestimmt nich, so viele Bilder da brauch ich ja ne neue Festplatte oder einen grösseren Desktop  oder doch nur ne bessere Linksammlung ... ? Ne ich weiss nich ...


*aber die Endneunziger C'dales wollten die Leute dann wieder sehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> *aber die Endneunziger C'dales wollten die Leute dann wieder sehen ...  *



Bist Du schon wieder breit ITZI????????????   

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

Mit Kilt - mein HELD!!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

aber hey der typ is hardcore-böse-tätowiert!!!!

@itz
die 4000 gehört mir auch


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> @itz
> die 4000 gehört mir auch *



Von den 4000 wird erst wieder geredet, wenn wir 3969 erreicht haben!!!!
Du Rekordgeiler! Benimmst Dich ja schon fast wie ein Freerider!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Von den 4000 wird erst wieder geredet, wenn wir 3969 erreicht haben!!!!
> ...




das is ja schon fast ne adelsbesleidigung-naja auf jede fall ne beleidigung


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

das muss jetzt mal wieder sein ...


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

und noch ein eddy ...


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

...geile kurbeln....


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

ird baut jetzt angeblich die "nachfolger" der breezer-rahmen. hier ein paar bildchen:


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

und noch eins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

"new prestige" hört sich zumindest nicht schlecht an ...


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

und hier noch ganz classic uns johnny t.


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

........und dann mit s-bend neeee neeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

hier mal ein "echter" brezzer: cloud 9 von 93


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

was mir da gerade noch auffällt: schaut mal das erste und das zweite bild an. gleicher rahmen, gleicher jahrgang. wo ist der unterschied ?!?


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

dat is doch nen katalog scan-wat sind dat für kurbeln die sehen aus wie die rennradcooks???????


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

hier das andere (das von uwe)


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

SATTELKLEMME


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

@baron: das sind die legendären breezer stahlkurbeln, namens vortex oder so. ich glaube die hat ird für breezer gemacht.

@all: auflösung: beim oberen rahmen sind ritchey-ausfallenden verbaut, der untere hat breeze-in. sind aber beides 95er lightning ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

SATTELKLEMME zum zweiten

ich glaube da war doch was von wegen teamrad bei dem von uwe oder?nicht?


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

@baron: gutes auge. die sattelklemme ist ebenfalls unterschiedlich. ich denke diese unterschiede hängen mit der verlagerung der rahmenproduktion von mr. ishigaki (der aucht ritchey, biketech etc. macht(e)) nach taiwan zusammen. offenbar gab es 94/95 deutlich unterschiedliche rahmen ...

anbei noch was für unseren bontrager-baron ;-)


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

@bsg

nee ne ich meine das dpch irgendwann ma rausgekommen ist dat dem uwe seiner nen teamrahmen ist-daher auch diee lackierung-die vom baujahr her aber net passt und daher auch dat mit der sattelklemme-will meinen uwe's is kein serienradel!
oder irre ich da jetzt total????


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

@baron: also das mit dem teamrad ist so: bike-action hat 95 das lightning in gold fürs schwalbe-team lackieren lassen. einige stück davon kamen auch in den handel. vom rahmen her ist der identisch mit dem normalen lightning. das teil gab es auch nur in deutschland in der farbe.

beide bilder sind aber aus deutschland ( oberes eurobike 94 bike-action, unteres uwe's lightning). also gab es da wohl "serienstreuung" selbst in der kleinen sonderserie in gold ...


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

noch ein unterschied: uwes lightning hat das röhrchen am sattelrohr für den bremszug, die anderen hatten einen hänger in der sattelklemme. nur das funktioniert natürlich mit der klemme vorn nicht mehr wirklich ...


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

wie wär es eigentlich ma mit bildern von deinem arc oder mojo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

hab ich zwar schon gepostet aber hier nochmal: (leider von einem alten dia daher die miese qualität)


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

und hier was vom ibis


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

und noch was


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

und noch eins


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

Schön ... !!! wirklich ....

Aber jetzt bitte nicht das VOTEC posten - da geht mir die ganze Stimmung flöten!

phaty!


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

@phat: das hätte ich wirklich nicht getan. auch ich habe geschmack 

dafür noch was klassisches


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

YETI sind einfch "Phil-Collins" der bike-Branche ...

Früher ganz vorne bei den Inovationen - und heute Mainstream-Müll für Friseure!
Bei Phil Collins war es die Filmmusik - bei YETI hat es mit dem Kokopelli angefangen!!!
Es ist so traurig ...!!!

phaty geht jetzt weinen...!


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

also dafür daß er sich mit diesen bremshebeln in den kamikaze stürzt hat myles rockwell meinen immerwährenden respekt .... und um yeti ist es wirklich schade !


----------



## rob (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich hab ma nech deinem trek 9.9 geguckt-da findeste absolut nix!!!!!! *


>


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

rob du wildschwein ! das gibt einen platzverweis ! hier meine mühsam aufgebaute classic-stimmung ruinieren pfui pfui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (20. Juli 2002)

ich hab jetzt nicht alles nachgelesen, also beschleicht mich die frage: WER HAT DEN 3000. BEITRAG GESCHRIEBEN??? phaty, itz, bsg?

die bohemian-bikes sind übrigens der absolute hammer, da geht nix ran!


----------



## rob (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *rob du wildschwein ! das gibt einen platzverweis ! hier meine mühsam aufgebaute classic-stimmung ruinieren pfui pfui  *



>   das hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber erstens hat lebaron da gestern mittag nach gefragt und zweitens will ich nicht das ihr euch vollkommen in eurer irrealen surrealen classicbikes traumwelt verirrt und verliert, nix mehr esst, nicht mehr an die luft kommt den 2. und auch den 12. geburtstag eurer kinder verpasst...


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

@rob: also ich habe weder kinder noch verschlafe ich was. aber das war wirklich link mit dem 9.9

@baron: für die anforderung verachte ich dich ;-)


----------



## itz (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *ich hab jetzt nicht alles nachgelesen, also beschleicht mich die frage: WER HAT DEN 3000. BEITRAG GESCHRIEBEN??? phaty, itz, bsg?
> 
> die bohemian-bikes sind übrigens der absolute hammer, da geht nix ran! *





Na wer hat die wohl, ich sach nur  LB aus P .... , aber die hat er sich auch wirklich verdient  

Chris


----------



## rob (20. Juli 2002)

ich habe heute nacht übrigens geträumt (um wieder was völlig unklassisches in die runde zu schmeißen) das ich mit (leider noch nicht) meinem cheetah excalibur-downhill-hardtail beim downhillrennen in tabarz 3. in der hobbyklasse werde


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

@rob + bsg

ick hab net nachgefragt - wollte lediglich rob auf den pfad bringen dat man dat radel LEIDER net finden kann

@rob
na wer hat wohl den 3000. gemacht??????
genau der baron

endlich einer der bohemian auch klassse findet

und jetzt nochma hausaufgaben für rob
du MUSST meinen run auf die 3000 angucken da sind ein paar echte perlen dabei_*lächtz*


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

@rob: wenn du so weitermachst dann wirst du exkommuniziert aus der klassik-gemeinde ! papst phat schreite ein  !


----------



## rob (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*WOOOOW, HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWÜNSCH AN DEN ALTEN WEMSER AUS DIESEM KLEINEN POPELSTÄDTCHEN DAT DA AN BERLIN AM DRANHÄNGEN IS!!!!!*


----------



## itz (20. Juli 2002)

Ach ja immer diese feuchten Träume ... 
... aber das Cheetah is nett !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

@rob
grade lobe ich dich und dann kommst du mit sowas

...nem affen den schon tarzan net leiden konnte...cheeta...tztztz


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

....es jetzt noch einen fan gibt dank rob-gibbet jetzt nochma was aufs auge von BOHEMIAN








noch a 'bisserl nakisch aba dieser schriftzug entschädigt


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

denn auch damit kannn der herr bohem aufwarten








that's f...ing nice!!!!!!





dat nenn  ick tandemausfaller-na holla





i want a BOHEMIAN NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWW


----------



## rob (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich korrigiere mich es gibt 2 klein lackierungen die ich coooooooool finde
> 
> hier die zweite
> ...



die sieht doch schrecklich aus - ehrlich mal!!

aber der dank für die 3000 geht eindeutig an das team. also an die anderen, die dich standhaft und mit zusammengebissenen zähnen gewähren lassen haben bis die 3mille voll waren!!!


----------



## itz (20. Juli 2002)

ne Carbo-Gabel in nem Bike vom Kunstschmied  

ne dann doch lieber Mr. H-ball kurz nach dem er geschlüpft is (die Eierschale sieht man noch auf dem Kopf ) ...


----------



## rob (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Ach ja immer diese feuchten Träume ...
> ... aber das Cheetah is nett !!! *



> da hab ich mich total verguckt drin....
udn außerdem war das dochmal ein fertigmach-thread, also darf ich das.



aber die bohemians sind doch tausendmal besser! DAS IST FAHRRADBAUKUNST!!! boa, die ausfallenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> aber die bohemians sind doch tausendmal besser! DAS IST FAHRRADBAUKUNST!!! boa, die ausfallenden... *



...genau das nämlich....

der typ also dieser herr bohem steht schon ne ganze weile in meinem buch der coolen leute....der könnte genauso gut goldschmied sein...glaub ich....ART ON WHEELS nenn ich das!!!!

HELL  YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itz (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> aber die bohemians sind doch tausendmal besser! DAS IST FAHRRADBAUKUNST!!! boa, die ausfallenden... *



Ich hasse Schnörkel an Fahrrädern ....  

Dann lieber Alu rund und kantig schön z'ammen gebrutzelt ...
... wie Grinsebackes (besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit das Herbolds Grinsen mittels Gen-Technik in Chippolini's Gesicht verpflanzt wurde ?!?) Koga ...


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

ich glaub du solltest die drogenmarke wechseln


----------



## itz (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich glaub du solltest die drogenmarke wechseln *



... dat mag sein, aber was will ich machen mein Stammdealer is in Urlaub und seine Vertretung ein elendiger Rauschmittelstrecker, glaube der Pfefferminze-Tee Anteil meines Weeds beträgt annähernd 73 %  , das geht auf's Gemüt  

Noch mehr Alu, dies mal sogar mein Alu ...


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

Ich sach nur SISSI-Heuler!!!!

Noch schwuler geht es nicht mal in einer Boyband zu!

@itz

Du bist ja heute in Höchstform ... der Pffefferminz-Weed tut Dir gut!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

sach ma ich denk du bekommst heute scanfähigen besuch-wo bleiben die bilder von deinen bekanntschaften mit joechris und der ganzen rasselbande?



...*geht jetzt radeln und möchte später angenehm überrascht sein*...


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *sach ma ich denk du bekommst heute scanfähigen besuch-wo bleiben die bilder von deinen bekanntschaften mit joechris und der ganzen rasselbande?
> *



Mich lassen sie hier alle alleine!!!!  
Ich hoffe mal, die kommen noch ...

phaty!


----------



## itz (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ...*geht jetzt radeln und möchte später angenehm überrascht sein*... *




*Uuuuahhh* ... auch radeln gehen will aber nicht kann ...

Ach Phaty, Höchstform ?!? Hast du eine Ahnung wie sick man sich nach übermässigen Pfefferminzkonsum fühlen kann  .. das is heute schon fast zuviel_Schnapps_like ....


----------



## itz (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Mich lassen sie hier alle alleine!!!!
> ...



Du darfst die Leute auch nicht mit den Worten "Wenn du nen Scanner mitbringst darfst du auch kommen !" einladen ...  
... funktioniert bei Essen und Bier übrigens auch nicht  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

Kein Mitleid Itz .. ich habe in den letzten 5 Tagen so viel legale Drogen zu mir genommen - ich bin Dauerbreit ... Schmerzmittel mit Muskelentspannender Wirkung sind echt was feines... ich wäre aber lieber "CLEAN" ...
Probier doch mal getrocknete Kamel-Kacke ... solll ja auch reinziehen wie nix!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (20. Juli 2002)

Ohja, die Drogen kenn ich ... haben schon den ein oder anderen Schneebrettrutsch-Urlaub ermöglicht ... 
... aber so Hämmerchen auf dauer is wirklich nicht das wahre.
 Und Kamel-Kacke kratzt nur im Hals, aber Grüner-Tee soll extrem gesund sein  

Wat hast du eigentlich mit deinem Kreuz geschafft ?!? 

Chris


----------



## itz (20. Juli 2002)

So auf geht's zum Götterraten  :

Wer is das auf dem Foddo :


----------



## itz (20. Juli 2002)

... ändern und dann Bildanhängen geht ja gar nich


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Wat hast du eigentlich mit deinem Kreuz geschafft ?!?
> *



Ich hatte nur ein paar Wirbel ausgerenkt... und jetzt sind die Muskeln hart!

Ich habe noch ein Bild vom letzten Ausflug den der kleine Baron und ich zum Bierstand gemacht haben ... isser nicht goldig?


----------



## itz (20. Juli 2002)

... okay war unfair ... noch eins :


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2002)

also ich tippe mal frei auf ben serotta ...


----------



## itz (20. Juli 2002)

Aua .. Wirbel ausrenken is nicht witzig!

Meine Oma sagt immer: Wenn's hinten zeckt, soll man vorne aufhören   

Ne wat war dat Lebarönschen für ne'goldische Fratz ...

3d racing, es gibt so schöne Feilen ...


----------



## itz (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *also ich tippe mal frei auf ben serotta ... *



... das war so ganz frei auch richtig !!!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

@itzi

nette teile du da gepostet haben-duuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

@phaty

danke das du mich jetzt enlich als highlanderfahrer geoutete hast-daaaaaaaaanke

wo bleiben deine scans-oder hat dich der besuch im stich gelassen?



...dabei fällt mir ein dat ick morgen den ganzen tag net da bin....huhu dat gibt ne menge lesestoff-der baron fährt morgen zum downhillrennen nach...keine ahnung ich sitz eh nur im auto rum....naja also hiermit schonmal ansage für morgen POSTEN POSTEN POSTEN!!!!!!!

@whoa

sage ma puuuuuuuuuuuuursche wat is mit deinem countdown - heiße luft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> @phaty
> 
> ...



jaaaaaaaaaa ...    

ich bin gaaaaaaaaanz alleine ....!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

och du armer



.... aber ich seh grade dat ick ja BACH in town und net BACK geschrieben habe....coool.....hat was!


----------



## whoa (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@whoa
> 
> sage ma puuuuuuuuuuuuursche wat is mit deinem countdown - heiße luft? *


Heiße Luft... heiß ick etwa "LeBaron Big C"? 


So nun kommen wir zur teils traurigen Wahrheit!  (nur der 2te Teil is traurig)

1. Irgendwie hatte ich gestern doch besseres zu tun,
als mich vor den Rechner zu setzen, zumindest bis etwa 1 Uhr... 
2. whoa is ein echt lausiger Fotograf! 

36 Bilder, fast alle versaut... 
Lediglich 3 kann ich euch wirklich anbieten,
der Rest ist fast genauso unterbelichtet wie ich... 

#1


----------



## whoa (20. Juli 2002)

#2


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Meine Oma sagt immer: Wenn's hinten zeckt, soll man vorne aufhören
> *



Jedesmal 1 für den Spruch und ich würd mir Morgen ein Merlin kaufen!!! 

phaty!


----------



## whoa (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Jedesmal 1ï¿½ fÃ¼r den Spruch und ich wÃ¼rd mir Morgen ein Merlin kaufen!!!
> ...


Du meinst sicher morgen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

Dieser Attitude-Aufkleber macht mich total ferdisch ...

Sieht aus wie der Vorspann bei "Die Strassen von San Fransisco" oder halt irgendsowas 70iger Jahre mässiges!!!

Ekelhalft ... !!!

Ich hab gerade in der "Hall of Fame" gelesen (der link unter lebarons name) und fast geweint ... Regina Stiefel die einzige Deutsche und einer ihrer herausragenden Verdienste war das erscheinen im PLAYBOY ... steht da!!! Oh Mann ....

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

.......na dann ab nach saarbrücken da haben die shops auch sonntags auf..........


aber ohne "dieses böse s wort"............bei uns in pdm. gibbet nen laden der hat JEDEN tag offen!!!!!!respekt


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Du meinst sicher morgen?!  *




*K-L-U-G-S-C-H-E-I-S-S-E-R ... !!! *


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *............bei uns in pdm. gibbet nen laden der hat JEDEN tag offen!!!!!!respekt *



Bei uns heisst so ein Laden TANKSTELLE!!!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

mannnnnnnnnnnn nee nen bikeladen

nagut-der is net doll aber immerhin-  bei nem platten oder so habsch lieber nen offenen laden der net so doll is als nen geilen der zu hat...naja man muss dazu sagen der hat auch nur sonntags offen weil der gleichzeitig noch nen radverleih für touristen hat!


----------



## whoa (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Dieser Attitude-Aufkleber macht mich total ferdisch ...
> 
> Sieht aus wie der Vorspann bei "Die Strassen von San Fransisco" oder halt irgendsowas 70iger Jahre mässiges!!!
> ...


Sag mal warst Du es nich der dieses abartige weiße Klein gepostet hatte?! Das war ekelhaft!!!
Dieses wunderschöne Attitude is eines meiner Klein-Favourites, neben dem Rascal! 

Und obwohl Ihr es alle gar nicht verdient habt, hier noch ein Foto vom letzten Wochenende...
(mit den vielen Mücken)


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

da wär ich auch gerne mal mücke


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *...naja man muss dazu sagen der hat auch nur sonntags offen weil der gleichzeitig noch nen radverleih für touristen hat! *



Na dann musst Du den mal fragen, ob er ein "Leider-Noch-Immer-Kein-Bontrager" zum verleihen hat!!!!!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Sag mal warst Du es nich der dieses abartige weiße Klein gepostet hatte?! Das war ekelhaft!!!
> Dieses wunderschöne Attitude is eines meiner Klein-Favourites, neben dem Rascal!
> *



Ja das weisse KLEIN war von mir - der weisse Hase von Dir ist natürlich lecker!

phaty!


----------



## rob (20. Juli 2002)

hey leute, mir wird schon ein bischen wehmütig ums herz, ab morgen mttag bin ich weg.

drum tu ich euch nochmal was gutes:

(p.s.: @whoa: nimmst du gar keine stellung zu meinen anschuldigungen? warum warste denn am donnerstag nich beim sfdw, sondern zu hause und im forum??)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

hat hier nichma wieder jemand was richtig schön augenfeindliches-was so hässlich ist dat et eigentlich wieder geil ist-so wie unser vergewaltigerrad?????????

...ich find irgendwie nur noch recht hübsche räder-naja von den dosen abgesehen...


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *hat hier nichma wieder jemand was richtig schön augenfeindliches-was so hässlich ist dat et eigentlich wieder geil ist-so wie unser vergewaltigerrad?????????
> 
> ...ich find irgendwie nur noch recht hübsche räder-naja von den dosen abgesehen... *



Wenn Du endlich mal Deine Sänfte posten würdest, dann könnten wir DICH ja mal so richtig platt machen ...

Naja das Brodie ist ja auch schlimm...







GEHT OZZY GUCKEN!!! läuft gerade... !!!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

geht ja leider net-die einzige sänfte von mir die ihr bestaunen könntet hab ich ja schon gepostet

von meinen bikes gibbet keine fotos und gab es irgendwie auch noch nie-TZTZTZTZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> von meinen bikes gibbet keine fotos und gab es irgendwie auch noch nie-TZTZTZTZZZZZZZZZ *



@whoa + itz

Ich glaube unser Baron fährt doch ne Cola-Dose ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

wie gesagt nen pure power dual hardtail und ne 97 gt stashlassisau die meines erachtens nach abgeht wie nen rennrad

naja und halt mein imaginäres bonty mit dem ich im traum fahre
....naja geplant isset ja schon...leider is auch nen dh-panzer geplant....leider reicht die kohle aber net für beides


.........folglich gibbet momentan keine zweirädrigen klassiker im hause baron!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *wie gesagt nen pure power dual hardtail und ne 97 gt stashlassisau die meines erachtens nach abgeht wie nen rennrad
> 
> naja und halt mein imaginäres bonty mit dem ich im traum fahre
> *



Ach Bastilein .... Du sollst mich doch nicht immer so Ernst nehmen ... 

papa phaty!!!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

.....mir fällt dabei grade so auf dat ick in den letzten 1-2-3 jahren so viele teile gesammelt habe damit könnte ich wenn ich nur ma nen rahmen hätte locker mein traum bonty aufbauen.......

aber wie es im leben so spielt überall nur privateers

mhmmmmmmmm aber sonen phoenix vom potts wäre ja auch wat feinet-wobei genauso unwahrscheinlich

......uuuuups und grade schweift der blick durch die vitrine...nee da fehlen naben....

ok dat war jetzt off topic-aber egal

naja ich verweise hiermit nochmal offiziel auf meine tausendfach geposteten teile und vor allem nabensuchthreats!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ach Bastilein .... Du sollst mich doch nicht immer so Ernst nehmen ...
> ...



da versteh ich eben keinen spaß-wenn es um coladosen geht-nee neeeeeeeee


----------



## eL (20. Juli 2002)

hör ma mein lieber herr baron von und zu leiderimmernochkeinbontrager  der fototermin deines bikes und deiner selbst is noch aktuell also will sagen bevor du dich nochmal heimlich in die müggelberge schleichst sach bescheid dann treffen wir uns auf der holzbrücke bei der rodelbahn und dann gibbet bald scharfe bilderchens von dir und deinem Bike 
oder bist du etwa zu Feige 

el


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

nö könn' wa machen ick gebe dann dat nächsze ma nen ruf ab und dann geht da was.....


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *hör ma mein lieber herr baron von und zu leiderimmernochkeinbontrager  der fototermin deines bikes und deiner selbst is noch aktuell also will sagen bevor du dich nochmal heimlich in die müggelberge schleichst sach bescheid dann treffen wir uns auf der holzbrücke bei der rodelbahn und dann gibbet bald scharfe bilderchens von dir und deinem Bike
> oder bist du etwa zu Feige
> 
> el *



Sohnemann - da gehste hin!!!


----------



## eL (20. Juli 2002)

ein Baron ein wort 

el-fotoreporter-diabolo


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

äähmm dat geht evtl-sogar schon nächste woche ich wollte ma sone runde mit meinem lieblings-assi-stahl-gt in'n g-wood

ma so gucken - ick war da irgendwie noch nie so richtig-aber wenn dann so auf'n nachmittag oder so-also wenn du zeit hast-ick meld mich vorher-dann könn wa dat auch da schon machen weil ick wees net wann'sch dat nächste ma inne müggels fahr-dat kann sich imma so'n bisschen ziehen....


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2002)

....und weil ick ja morgen net da bin hier nochma nen aufruf an alle "heimlichmitleser"

kinners POSTEN ehist die devise POSTEN-ob bilder oder doofe sprüche -egal- macht was

...*freut sich auf downhillrennenzugucken*...


----------



## eL (20. Juli 2002)

ja wiegesagt wollt ich sowieso demnext mit dem hagbart dort ma aufschlagen.kannst ja mitkommen dann und viele andere dann auch.allerdingens kann ich next week net definitiv bestätigen.und schau ma gefälligst ins heimatforum BB und häng nich immer so hier bei de klassiker rum.du weisst ja garnich mehr was so abgeht in deiner nächsten umgebung     

el


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (21. Juli 2002)

so kinners bis morgen-nee halt bis heute abend...

und da ick mich ja net lumpen lasse hier noch ein PREtrektitanbonty-ok ok die parts sind alles andere als pretrek aber der rahmen solls zumindest sein...


in diesem sinne ...........grützi mit'a'nan'dr


----------



## rob (21. Juli 2002)

hey, das wird mein wharscheinlich letztes bild sein, das ich diesem thread beisteuere, also würdigt es!

basti wollte es ja nicht anders:


----------



## whoa (21. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *mhmmmmmmmm aber sonen phoenix vom potts wäre ja auch wat feinet-wobei genauso unwahrscheinlich
> 
> ......uuuuups und grade schweift der blick durch die vitrine...nee da fehlen naben....
> *


Ich hab sie...  ...seit Freitag, dank andy2.
Wollt sie eigentlich an mein Warrior schrauben, aber irgendwie könnt ich sie mir viel besser an 'nem Yo Eddy vorstellen. *träum*


----------



## whoa (21. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *@whoa: nimmst du gar keine stellung zu meinen anschuldigungen? warum warste denn am donnerstag nich beim sfdw, sondern zu hause und im forum??*


Hmmm... was soll ich sagen. Is unverzeihlich ich weiß... 
Vielleicht kann man's ja durchgehen lassen, da ich am Mittwoch am Hackeschen war um die nächsten 3, in Worten drei, Playersball Parties zu "planen". Nächster Event steigt am 31.08. im Oxymoron in den Hackeschen! 
Naja und danach wurde natürlich noch ordentlich was für den Weltfrieden getan, sprich whoa war 02:45 daheim und stand 06:00 wieder auf... da war ich Donnerstag erst wieder fit nach einer Runde Nachmittagsschlaf.


----------



## lebaron (21. Juli 2002)

wo hin willst du das du hier so abschied nimmst?



bis heute abend


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *hey, das wird mein wharscheinlich letztes bild sein, das ich diesem thread beisteuere, also würdigt es!
> *



Ach Quatsch der Thread hier wird ewig Leben  

Aber einen PornKing kann es nur einen geben und der bin ich  

Viel Spass in deinem Urlaub (is doch Urlaub,oder ?)Rob ....  

Chris

P.S: Wann kommt eigentlich koko wieder ?!?


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

Eigentlich wollt ich ja nur gucken wo Phaty dieses goile Brodie-Wummen-Pic her hat und was finde ich in titec's freak corner ...
... itz hat sich gerade in einen Hummer verliebt


----------



## rob (21. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *wo hin willst du das du hier so abschied nimmst?
> 
> 
> ...



7 wochen südamerika. bolovien und peru. heute nachmittag gehts los, da muss ich erst nach hamburg, werd bei gageC pennen und morgen flieg ich von dort nach la paz.

bin dann erst wieder am 9.9. daheim - mal sehen wies dann mit diesem thread ausschaut:
- immernoch ganz oben mit 231 seiten, oder
- irgendwo in den hinteren seiten des classik-forums.......


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

... auf dass das letztere der Fall is und du nicht irgendwo in Südamerika verloren gehst  






Guck ma Lebaron, dat is doch auch was für dich, oder ?!?


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

Und noch na mit Radel komplett Ansicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

....uuuuaaaaahhhhh......... , ein mal was zum Gänsehaut bekommen :


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2002)

Ich setz die Pillen ab! Mann ... 11 Stunden Schlaf ...

Hey Rob,

ach nee der ist ja schon weg.... verdammt der fährt ja nach Shakira-Land - also fast ... wollen wir mal hoffen, dass sie ihm dort keinen Teddy-Bär am Flughafen schenken, der 3 Pfund Koks im Bauch hat ... !

Ist Koko in Mallorca - mit seiner Mama und Schwester? Ach herrje ... ich verliere den Überblick - wir brauchen ein schwarzes Brett, wo jeder seinen Urlaub einträgt!!!!  

phat!


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

Ihr Säcke , warum muss ich mich hier eigentlich zum Affen machen und einen Monolog führen ?!?

Naja egal, ich find hier immer mehr nette Sachen und die kann ich euch ja nich vorenthalten   ...  und weil wir schon bei Monolog waren, jetzt ein Monodrive jantz aus Titan ...
... da gefunden :http://www.airborne.net/


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

Aha, da is ja doch schon einer wieder auferstanden ....


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

Guck mal Phaty .... :







So ein fesches Logo ... und so Räder bauen  






Ich würd ja mal über ne Schmerzensgeld-Klage nachdenken ...  

e-mail addi für die Aussergerichtliche Einigung findest du hier :
http://www.phatcycles.com 

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2002)

Ist schon eine Frechheit, wie die Amis mit meinem guten Namen Geld machen wollen ... und dann mit solchen Kutschen!!!

Muss mal meinen Anwalt in L.A. anrufen!

phaty!


----------



## rob (21. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Hey Rob,
> 
> ...



>ich pass schon auf. aber die chancen sind dort gut, mal nen messer an die kehle gehalten zu bekommen...
der kumpel der schon dort ist und mich am dienstagmorgen in la paz aufm flughafen (in 4100meter höhe!) empfängt, wurde gestern schon um ein paar bolivian erleichtert.


*mist* eben hat meine mitfahrgelegenheit angerufen und gemeint sie nimmt mich doch nicht mit nach hamburg. jetz darf ich noch mitm wochenendeticket und bummelzug nach hamburg schaukeln - für dreimal soviel geld 


jungens - haut rein!


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

Ob ich so ne Gabel auch ins C'dale bekomm ???






armes sycip ....


----------



## whoa (21. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Ob ich so ne Gabel auch ins C'dale bekomm ???
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher mit Reduzierhuelsen geht dat! 

Yo, auch mir tut dat Sycip leid... 
...wer brät da einfach so ein abartiges Unterrohr rein. *würg*

whoa,
der Aeroprofile haßt wie den Tod!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (21. Juli 2002)

das ist doch kein abartiges rohr. das hier ist ein abartiges (stahl)rohr:


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2002)

uuuuuuuiiiiiiiiii was issn das.... 

Immerhin mit Rohloff-Nabe ...! HARD-CORE ...


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2002)

Mein DSL funktioniert heute nicht ... also bin ich auf Telefonleitung mit den hohen Gebühren angewiesen ... 
Also Powerposting nicht möglich ... und dann die ganzen Pillermänner, die uns verlassen, weil sie in Urlaub fahren ...
Rob macht einen Volkshochschulkurs "Drogenanbau leicht gemacht" in Bolivien ... und itz will da auch hin!!!!!

Das Leben ist hart aber ungerecht ....

naja dafür gibt es hier noch ein Burro-Bike ...

könnte ja eine echte Spass-Maschine sein ...!

Burro Bikes CA


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2002)

Wird aber gleich noch besser Männer....!


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

.. wenn ich irgendwo hin gehe dann nach Island um Whoa bei seiner Trainerarbeit zu unterstützen !!!  

... hab auch was zum Thema Rohloff , gefunden auf der Soulcraft HP, die mir extrem gut gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2002)

Aber Frauen-Geschmack hat er ja ... !!!


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

... auch schön das Phaty !!!
Aber jetzt siehst du warum die Soulcraft site mir so gefällt ...


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

... ja darum, genau !!!


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

... oder war es doch wegen dem Singlespeeder ?!? *achimmerdieseEntscheidungen*


----------



## whoa (21. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *das ist doch kein abartiges rohr. das hier ist ein abartiges (stahl)rohr: *



Nein nein und nochmals nein! 

Nur AEROprofile sucken! 

Dat Grove is 'ne Perle...


----------



## lebaron (21. Juli 2002)

mann mann so lass ick mir dat gefallen-der baron sagt postet und schon kommen ein paar nette hütten samt leckerem anhang


ja ja DOWNHILL in lauscha war sehr geil- gocart fahren auch und jetzt bin ick amok platt-naja - dat wolltsch nur ma loswerden


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2002)

gibt es jetzt ein besonderes Schmankerl ... !!!! 

Bontrager MTB (!!) von 1987


----------



## lebaron (21. Juli 2002)

...da kann ick ja durch laufen

...ach ja ick habe heute EIN foto von meinen beiden rädern zusammen gemacht...mir is nach dem knipsen aufregendster downhillaction beim gucken auf die anzeige die "EINS" zeigt eingefallen-mensch heb dat ma auf machste nen radelfoto

dat wird dann hoffentlcih noch eingescannt und dann abgehtet

.....trauer brach lediglich aus als ich mir auffiel...mensch du hast dank deinem ersparnisbild nich den zielsprung vom letzten fahrer frank schneider, der auch noch gewonnen hat-geknipst


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

Olla Mädels,
@Lebaron,
warum bist du da denn nich mitgefahren, zuschauen is doch langweilig (o.k auf seinen run warten zwar auch)..... gab's da keine HT-Klasse ?!?

Und warum is hier nur ein Foddo dazu gekommen ?!?

Chris

P.S @ Phaty erzähl unserem Barönchen mal von der Klassenfahrt, oder wäre das Verantwortungslos


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> P.S @ Phaty erzähl unserem Barönchen mal von der Klassenfahrt, oder wäre das Verantwortungslos  *



Jetzt sitzt der Grosse Bonti-Mann zu Hause und ist vor lauter Spannung am zittern wie ein Aal ... Klassenfahrt?? Hmmm was haben der phaty und das itzy da denn ausgeheckt??? Meinst Du wir können das riskieren???

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin dass er zu den AA's muss (oh das wird ihn jetzt noch mehr beschäftigen ) sollten wir ihn einweihen ...

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2002)

Ich glaube der ist gerade mit den Ausdrucken von Deinen Soulcraft-Bildern in einen privaten Raum gegangen ...


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

Onani-Onana, hat Nadine keine Zeit oder wie ?!?


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

Apropos Soulcraft, hier fehlen Bilder auf der Seite :


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

Und noch ein bisschen Kunst :

Ach Phaty sach ma da sind so Bommeln und Fransen am Lenkerende wohl total angesagt ???


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2002)

seufz ....








Bommeln sind geil!


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2002)

Okay, mit dem Bild lässt es sich Problemlos einschlafen, dann nutz ich die Gunst der Minute und bin raus ...

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2002)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2002)

klassenfahrt???????????whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?????


nee gab nix hardtailklasse!

naja und dat nidinsche is im urlaub



gut's nächt'le


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *klassenfahrt???????????whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?????
> 
> 
> ...



@LeBaron : Phaty und ich haben uns mal mit deinen Lehrern auseinandergestezt und wollten sie dazu bewegen mit deinem kompletten Abi-Jahrgang nach Todtnau zufahren .... irgendwie muss man dich ja dahin bekommen  

Oder ging es doch um einen "back to the roots" trip ins Marin Country ganz ohne Abi-Jahrgang  ?!? 

.... ich weiss es schon gar nicht mehr ..  gestern war zuhäftig !!!

Chris


----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2002)

haha kinners

grade hat mich ne email erreciht mit nem scan meines fasnzmannbuches-keine top quali aber ok


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2002)

Wir müssen aber erst mal abwarten, bis der kleine seine Geschlechtsreife erreicht hat. Stellt Euch mal vor, wir besuchen SOULCRAFT und Basti quatscht die geilen Models an:

"Hey Bunnie ick muss dir mal wat fragen: kannste mir ma stecken wat dat fürn Stahl an dem Porno-bike da iss, und wo habter denn die fetten Bommeln her und kann ick damit droppen und hastemal nen Aufkleber für mich...!"

Nee da liegt kein Segen drauf ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wir müssen aber erst mal abwarten, bis der kleine seine Geschlechtsreife erreicht hat. Stellt Euch mal vor, wir besuchen SOULCRAFT und Basti quatscht die geilen Models an:
> 
> "Hey Bunnie ick muss dir mal wat fragen: kannste mir ma stecken wat dat fürn Stahl an dem Porno-bike da iss, und wo habter denn die fetten Bommeln her und kann ick damit droppen und hastemal nen Aufkleber für mich...!"
> ...



häääää also icik versteh jetzt nur noch bahnhof.......aber egal

UND ICH BIN NICH SONEN OLLER D DROPPER

und bei den chicas frag ich bestimmt net nach den "ROHRSÄTZEN"


----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2002)

und wat sachter zum ibis tandem?


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2002)

Also ich erkenne da lediglich 2 sehr hässlich angezogene Menschen (die frühen 90iger waren schlimm!) einen IBIS Vorbau, einen WTB-Lenker und ein orangenes Fahrrad...!   

Nee Basti ist schön .... Französsisch wir nie wieder so sein wie vorher!!!
Ab jetzt gehst Du gerne in die Schule oder?

So und wie is nu mit Klassenfahrt... wolln wir fahren? Der Dollar fällt ... 

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2002)

na wohin denn wie denn wann denn ich weis doch überhaupt von gar nix-bahnhof


----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2002)

schlaft ihr alle?


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *schlaft ihr alle? *



nö hatte gerade Damenbesuch (zwei) - nein nicht was ihr denkt!!!

Ausserdem das Leben ohne DSL ist hart!!! Ich hasse T-Online!

phaty!


----------



## Wooly (22. Juli 2002)

sooooo ich dachte mir ich poste mal mein heißgeliebtes Schwarzwald Tourenmonster, eine echte Melange aus allem was Ihr haßt und verachtet ;-))) Hier meine Coladose ....

1. orginal frühe 90´er Look !!!
2. Grüne Reifen
3. überall Coda Parts (vor allem die schönen roten Naben)
4. Gelbe Magura HS33, allerdings langsam schon etwas ausgeblichen
5. Shimano "Freeridepedale"

frühliches Brechen, Marcus

P.S. fährt auf jeden Fall 300% besser als der ganze alte Scheiß .. ;-))))))


----------



## Wooly (22. Juli 2002)

...Spannung ....


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> ... überall Coda Parts (vor allem die schönen roten Naben)
> 
> ...  fährt auf jeden Fall 300% besser als der ganze alte Scheiß  *




Deutscher Comedy-Preis 2002 ... !!!


----------



## itz (22. Juli 2002)

... na immer hin is Marcus sein's fast  schöner als das hier :


... whatever happend to my rock'n'roll ...


----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2002)

......trotzdem es ein cannondale ist muss ich sagen - hätte es die maguras nicht, wäre es wie eldiabolo seins nicht wirklich hässlich

was aber nichts n der tatsache ändert dat et nen cdale ist


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *......trotzdem es ein cannondale ist muss ich sagen - hätte es die maguras nicht, wäre es wie eldiabolos seins nicht wir´klich hässlich
> 
> was aber nichts n der tatsache ändert dat et nen cdale ist *



C'dales sind ja auch nicht hässlich ... was manche Besitzer draus machen ist allerdings Körperverletzung ... Marcus seins ist okay! Ich glaube rikman und el haben es in der Aufmachung auch ... der Aufkleber dürfte aber Silber sein!!!

Okay aber für die Qualitätseinstufung für CODA gab es 5 LOL-Männchen!!!

So viel Schande muss sein!  

phaty!


----------



## itz (22. Juli 2002)

Naja, wollen wir mal nicht so sein die ollen kantigen Coda Schnellspanner sind goil  
und dann hätten wir da noch ... 
naja gut, aber eben die Schnellspanner ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Naja, wollen wir mal nicht so sein die ollen kantigen Coda Schnellspanner sind goil
> und dann hätten wir da noch ...
> naja gut, aber eben die Schnellspanner ..  *



ich wußte es, irgendwann werde ich auch noch Kult .. ;-)) Was habt Ihr eigentlich alle gegen die Maguras, gebe zu, die Farbe ist original 80´er (kann sich jemand noch an ELHO Skiklamotten erinnern), aber so langsam sind das doch auch schon richtig alte Schätzchen .. naja, noch 10 Jahre, dann ...

mfg marcus

P.S. und eigentlich wollte ich ja SCHLÄGE !!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 
> ... und eigentlich wollte ich ja SCHLÄGE !!!!! *



Na dann mal auf die Knie!

Nee aber mit so einem optisch recht gelungenen Cola-Büchschen kannst Du nicht mehr auf die Palme jagen ...
Maguras finden wir nur aus Prinzip nicht gut ... irgendein Feindbild braucht ja jeder und nur C'dale das wär ja nicht nett ... 
Naja und itz fährt ja sogar eins und ich war mal ein C'dale-Händler... !

MÄNNER wir brauchen was neues!! Warum sind wir noch nie so richtig ausdauernd über Rotwild hergefallen ... haben wir ja schon mal probiert - ging in die Hose!!!

@itz

Der Baron hat immer noch  nix von der Klassenfahrt erfahren ...

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> @itz
> ...





WISSEN WIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL




n anderes tolles feindbilld ist auch votec


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> n anderes tolles feindbilld ist auch votec *



das Problem mit VOTEC und ROTWILD ist, dass die offensichtlich nicht viel hergeben  -  optisch - um drüber herzuziehen!!!!

Und immer nur sagen: EISDIELEN-BIKE ist ja auch langweilig ...

Okay und wenn Du bei einem "VOTEC-Treffen" in die Runde rufst: "Ist ein Zahnarzt  vor Ort..." reissen 90% der Anwesenden den Arm hoch!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2002)

votec is aber zum beispiel meiner meinung nach die firma mit dem besch..issendsten service den es gibt-in der zeit wo ich noch innem shop bei mir um die ecke gearbeitet habe-wenn man bei denen als händler anruft wirst du noch keesiger behandelt als nen kunde-und wartezeiten im WINTER von mehreren monaten und verschlampte bestellungen können nicht angehn


----------



## Deleted 3968 (22. Juli 2002)

ich geb euch was neues!
Ich war gerade in Oberndorf bei der Badischen Meisterschaft im DS. War echt goil!! (Nur so nebenbei bemerkt!)
Dort hab ich was gesehen das sich "HT" nennt-das war was hässlich.
Oder aber auch ein "Chita" oder so . Wie der Affe-ihr wisst schon.

@Phat: Äh...Tomac ist als Team "kamikaze" gestartet und hatte sogar nen passenden Aufnäher auf dem Rücken. Der Wahnsinn lebt immer noch!!

Kamikaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaze


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *votec is aber zum beispiel meiner meinung nach die firma mit dem besch..issendsten service den es gibt-in der zeit wo ich noch innem shop bei mir um die ecke gearbeitet habe-wenn man bei denen als händler anruft wirst du noch keesiger behandelt als nen kunde-und wartezeiten im WINTER von mehreren monaten und verschlampte bestellungen können nicht angehn *



Damit hast Du auch exakt auf den Punkt gebracht warum die Penner pleite gegangen sind ... OHNE WORTE ...

Ich hab das schon mal gesagt: als die in einer Pressemitteilung verlauten liessen, dass jetzt mit dem neuen TEAM in der Firma der bewährte Kundenservice weitergeht, habe ich das als Drohung aufgefasst!!!

Phaty!

@Dom

youuuuuuuuuu'll neeeeeeeever waaaaaaalk aloooooooone... !!!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (22. Juli 2002)

...doitsche Wertarbeit. "Aber die Gabel sieht schon fett aus, ey...." und soweiter.


----------



## itz (22. Juli 2002)

Ähh ja Klassenfahrt, aber hab ich doch schon auf der letzten Seite kund getan, ihr müsst auch lesen Mädels nich immer nur die bundigen Bildchens anglotzen ....

Ansonsten: Wie schon so oft gesagt wurde !!!

Die Dichte nicht gefahrener C'dales ist so unangenehm hoch, dass uns wohl oder übel nur dieses eine Feindbild bleibt ...

Aber es gibt ja noch andere Fortbewegungsmittel, diese bescheuerten Trettrollerfahrer könnte man vielleicht, nein nicht vielleicht sondern ganz bestimmt bestens durch den Dreck (den sie nie sehen werden) ziehen ... 

Chris, bekennender mit Magura bremsender C'dale fahrer ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *...doitsche Wertarbeit. "Aber die Gabel sieht schon fett aus, ey...." und soweiter. *



Naja, wenn die Gabel erst mal richtig ausgeschlagen is und sie nicht repariert wird, funktioniert sie ja auch richtig gut


----------



## Deleted 3968 (22. Juli 2002)

Die iss nisch kaputt, die kommen gleich mit "Wurfpassung" vom Händler der da seinem Zahnarztkunden sagt: "Na, wenn sie  jetzt nett Kaprun gewinnen is nicht das Bike schuld...hä...hä." - Gude!


----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Chris, bekennender mit Magura bremsender C'dale fahrer ..
> *



du tier duuuuuuuuu


und jeden der behaupten will dat votec gabeln vernünftig funzen-stempele ich jetzt-und das ist MEINE meinung zu der ich auch stehe-als lügner ab


----------



## itz (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> du tier duuuuuuuuu
> ...



.... hab ich behauptet dass sie das im Urzustand tun  
Hatte neulich mal das Vergnügen, abgesehen dass sie fast auseinander gefallen is war das Ansprechverhalten durchaus lekker ...  

Chris,


----------



## Deleted 3968 (22. Juli 2002)

@Herr Baron:
*klopf*,*klopf* jemand zuhause. Das war eine Verarsche. Sowas nennt man Ironie...du gehörts doch zur Generation der Harald Schmitt Verehrer. Oder irre ich da?


----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2002)

war ja jetzt net auf dich bezogen sondern für die allgemeinheit-es gibt an den gabeln kein bauteil, welches ich noch nich hab wegfliegen sehen-keines
und von der performance her...ohne worte....naja.....wir sind ja hier nicht im tech-talk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *@Herr Baron:
> *klopf*,*klopf* jemand zuhause. Das war eine Verarsche. Sowas nennt man Ironie...du gehörts doch zur Generation der Harald Schmitt Verehrer. Oder irre ich da? *



schon klar domster

nur ich wollte halt nochma meine position/auffassung oder was auch immer zu den gabeln und rahmen von denen klarstellen-dat'et ironie war habsch schon mitbekommen



und ab jetzt habe ich 3 feindbilder

1. magura
2.coladosen und votec
3.mavic kompletträder ala crossmax




....ach ja un harald rules...........seit dem susanna offiziell dazugehört noch mehr...harrrrrrrrrrrr....harrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deleted 3968 (22. Juli 2002)

@barönsche: Feindbilder sind *******-F***en is besser!
@alle: Ok, da keiner anspringt, ein kleines Bild zum untermalen meiner Aussage von vorhin-ein HT:


----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2002)

dta hatten wir schon-*********


----------



## itz (22. Juli 2002)

Warum den auf ein mal Crossmax als Feindbild ?!? 

Ich sach dir nen CD Scalpel (ach ich weiss nich wie's geschrieben wird) mit ner Votec Gabel, Crossmax und Tria-Aufsatz, desch einfach a draum zum Anzünden


----------



## itz (22. Juli 2002)

@ Dom
dat mit dem Knick is aber bei Dir auf'm Bilschirm auch so, oder is das meine Optik ?!?

Ich persönlich find's ja immer schlimm wenn Alt-Alu von abgestürtzten Flugzeugen wieder verwendet wird ...

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2002)




----------



## Deleted 3968 (22. Juli 2002)

Der Knick is für die Bierbäuche der Scheckheftbesitzer!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2002)




----------



## Deleted 3968 (22. Juli 2002)

@phat: Wie Homer sagen würde: ...Nein!.....oder ...Do!....


----------



## itz (22. Juli 2002)

... sollang es nur vorne is, doch alles kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2002)

Naja das ist ja mal ne phate Kiste....
Der Typ vorne ist der berühme Shiggy mit dem Matt Chester Bike!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (22. Juli 2002)

Die Buben sind der Hammer. Die leben für den Scheiß, oder?


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2002)

Oh ja das glaube ich auch ...

Das 100 Meilen Rennen, das die organisieren sollte man mal mitfahren!!!

Cream Puff 100 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2002)

.....danke NEIN


----------



## Deleted 3968 (22. Juli 2002)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen aber das klingt nach Anstrengung!!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2002)

Wie sollen wir denn mit der Jugend einen Krieg gewinnen!!!


----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2002)

gar nicht-opa


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2002)

Argentinische Nationalmannschaft mit 23 Bällen ...


----------



## Deleted 3968 (22. Juli 2002)

...und wer wirft dann ein Auge auf meine Aktien??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2002)

mit denen würd ich ja ganz gerne ma dat trikot tauschen-oder auch nur briefmarken-mir egal


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2002)

Downieville CA - 16 Meilen Downhill


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2002)

Bin wieder da!!!!!!!!
29 seiten zum nachlesen,ihr habt se doch nich alle!
dazu bin ich jetzt noch nicht in der lage,ich muß erstmal pennen.
morgen dann mehr 
gruss kokoderkeinelongdrinksmehrsehenkann


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Bin wieder da!!!!!!!!
> 29 seiten zum nachlesen,ihr habt se doch nich alle!
> dazu bin ich jetzt noch nicht in der lage,ich muß erstmal pennen.
> ...



Ach was hast Du uns gefehlt!!! 

Wie war es mit Mama und Sister? 

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)




----------



## bsg (23. Juli 2002)

jungs, jungs hier geht ja schon wieder richtig was. ich habe gestern mal die sportart gewechselt und mich an wirklich hübschen mädels im volleyball der juniorinnen (sweet 18 *g*) sattgesehen. leider sind die meisten bilder nichts geworden, aber hier mal was von den süssen holländerinnen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (23. Juli 2002)

und noch eins:


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)

18-jährige Holländerinnen?
Dann doch lieber das VOTEC posten!!!

phaty!


----------



## itz (23. Juli 2002)

Koko is wieder da  

Und dat Ventana is doch fake, das is bestimmt nen Gemini mit Ventana-Aufbaper  ... war nur Spass, oder doch nich ...  
Entscheidet selbst :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=91628 

Chris

P.S: Warum kann ich eigentlich keine Bilder, die im Forum angehängt wurden, einbinden ... php oder wie ?!?


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)

Sag mal Alter, hast Du da so eine Aktentasche unterm Arm - mit Loch drin - aus der Du die Bilder schiessen kannst???
Ich dachte immer so perverse Spanner werden da sofort enttarnt und aus der Halle geworfen! 
Gab es keine Kubanerinnen??? Italianos? 
Hmmmm Volleyballerinnen ...  1 Meter 90 gross ... lecker...!!!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Warum kann ich eigentlich keine Bilder, die im Forum angehängt wurden, einbinden ... php oder wie ?!? *



Ich glaub man kann keine schon mal eingebundene IBC Bilder aus diesem Forum nochmal einbinden ...

Aber ich hab es zur Abschreckung extra für Dich umgewandelt .... klar eindeutig gefakt das Ventana ... PILLERMANN!!!


----------



## ibislover (23. Juli 2002)

weil die bilder aus ner datenbank per ID (zB das bild von bsg mit der ID postid=216053) eingebunden werden. es fehlt also die dateiendung für eine grafik und deshalb wird der pfad nicht als grafik, sonder als link erkannt.

gruss,
phil


----------



## bsg (23. Juli 2002)

@phat: tja, wenn man das richtige schildchen hat (all area access *g*) dann darf man auch überall ungeniert fotografieren. leider bin ich zu spät gekommen und habe das umziehen in der halle verpasst (schade). aber hier trotzdem noch ein paar kleine impressionen aus meiner digicam ...

(kroatien)


----------



## bsg (23. Juli 2002)

italien die erste ...


----------



## bsg (23. Juli 2002)

italien die zweite ...


----------



## bsg (23. Juli 2002)

und nochmal holland. die waren wirklich hübsch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (23. Juli 2002)

gouda rulez !


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)

Ich hätt gern die kleine Tschechin von der anderen Feldseite gesehen!!!


----------



## itz (23. Juli 2002)

... itzi muss noch unbedingt 10cm wachsen ..
@Phaty : danke dass du dich so für Coladosen stark machst und extra noch mal dat Gemini hochlädst ... so kann jeder die Wahrheit über Ventana und die Aufkleber mit eigenen Augen sehen  ....     ... und dein Fotowunsch is ne gute Idee ..

@ yetilover :
... ahhh, hätt ich mir fast denken können, fast ... danke  
Irgendwie sollte man sich damit mal befassen  

Chris, kurz vorm taub werden ...


----------



## bsg (23. Juli 2002)

@phat: 

Michaela Frankova
Geb. 11.02.1984
1,70 m - 62 kg
Sprunghöhe 2,88 m
Blockhöhe 2,76 m

keine schlechte Wahl ... aber es gab noch ein paar bessere ... Wer in der Nähe von Ulm wohnt oder ist kann sich selbst überzeugen beim "Aliud Pharma Cup" 8-Nationen-Turnier.

Weitere Termine:

23.07. Blaubeuren - Dieter Baumann Halle
24.07. Vöhringen - Sportpark
26.07. Ulm - Kuhberg Halle
27.07. Finale Ulm - Kuhberg Halle


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@phat:
> 
> Michaela Frankova
> ...



Handelst Du mit Volleyballerinnen???? 
Bei 170 macht die 106 Blocksprünge ...??? WOW .. ich mach 104 (Badminton) ... I am impressed! Aber wieso muss mir schon wieder eine von den kleinen gefallen??? immer das gleiche! 

phaty


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2002)

mann mann

naja egal morgen erstmal!

ach der herr koko is wieder da!
nachlesen der 29 seiten ist pflicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bsg (23. Juli 2002)

@phat: nein, handeln (leider) nicht ;-)))

ich organisiere nur ein bisschen und manchmal mache ich ein paar fotos ...

zur höhe: bei polen haben wir hier eine mit 1.94m körpergrösse, die macht eine sprunghöhe von 3.16m und eine blockhöhe von 3.02m ...


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *wat interessiert mich volleybal *



Basti ich mach mir Sorgen um Dich !!!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)

Michaela Frankova  ... mach mal ein gutes Bild von ihr!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (23. Juli 2002)

@phat: werde es versuchen, kann aber nichts versprechen (muss erst die akkus wieder laden *g*).


----------



## itz (23. Juli 2002)

... 1,70m dann muss ich ja doch nicht mehr wachsen *froi* 

Lebaron, ohhhh man und selbst wenn die Schach spielen würden, das hat dich zu intressieren  

Chris

... in Ulm und um Ulm und um Ulm herum ...
... in Ulm und um Ulm und um Ulm herum ...
... in Ulm und um Ulm und um Ulm herum ...


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2002)

die oranjes waren ja ganz nett


----------



## itz (23. Juli 2002)

... na also geht doch


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *... na also geht doch  *



Wahrscheinlich, meint er in Wirklichkeit Ruud Guillit oder Frank Reijkart!!!


----------



## bsg (23. Juli 2002)

@alle: seht ihr , geht doch. und hübsch waren die mädels in natura wirklich. 

wer noch den bericht lesen mag findet ihn hier: http://argon.tsv-dettingen.de/contenido_v0.93/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wahrscheinlich, meint er in Wirklichkeit Ruud Guillit oder Frank Reijkart!!! *



hahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

wohl eher nicht!


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2002)

wie stets eigentlich mal wieder um nen paar schöne radels
???????


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *wie stets eigentlich mal wieder um nen paar schöne radels
> ??????? *



Tja vielleicht haben wir sie schon alle durch!!!???

Ich hab ja noch nicht mal DEINS gesehen!!!!  ... nicht dass Du mir jetzt wieder eien schriftliche Beschreibung Deines Hobels ablieferst!!! 

phaty


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2002)

hab doch gesagt dat das foto seit sonntag in arbeit ist!!!!!!!!!


und naja dat eine haste ja schon gesehen!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *hab doch gesagt dat das foto seit sonntag in arbeit ist!!!!!!!!!
> *



Tja aber wenn das so lange dauert, wie Dein erster Kuss mit Nadine, dann wird das von Weihnachten nix mehr!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2002)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

ähäääämmmmmmmmmm

nee also die fotos hab ich gestern abgegeben-fertig sein sollen sie morgen - dann noch bei nem kumpel einscannen-ich denke ma spätestens nächste woche wird dat auf jeden fal wat


----------



## Jeroen (23. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *und nochmal holland. die waren wirklich hübsch ... *



OLLAH HOLLANDA!!!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> OLLAH HOLLANDA!!!   *



Wir sind auch schon ganz neidisch ... !!!


----------



## rob (23. Juli 2002)

hey ihr kaputten, nen schoenen gruss aus la paz! 

kurzer bericht im berlin forum.

hier nochwas zur ausmunterung:


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)

Rob alter Mohnblumenzüchter ....

viel Spass und stay safe!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2002)

nach hause kommen und schöne bilder bestaunen

........wo ist koko ist der in den 30 seiten di er lesen musste verschollen???............


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2002)

geht etwa der böse vorderradklauteufel um?


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2002)

da sind se!puuuuuuh glück gehabt!


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2002)

.....steht dat rad wohl schon auf der wetter seite?

oder isset doch ordenlich gefahren worden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)

Bei der Produkt-Vorstellung von KONA 2003 in Frankreich ...
Soll wohl nicht offiziell auf den Markt kommen!
Das KONA Single Speed Full-Suspension! 






so PHAAAAAAAAT!!!


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2002)

und fährt immer schön mit den alten herren einen trinken-an der baude


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2002)

.......


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2002)




----------



## itz (23. Juli 2002)

Baaaoh ey Jungens Foddowahn is ausgebrochen ...
... ne wat is dat schön, weiter so ...

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (23. Juli 2002)

Oh man ich könnt mir so in den Arsch beissen nicht immer ne Kamera dabei zu haben, heute hätt es sich echt gelohnt. Neon Farben wo die Augen auch hinschauten, da sind mindestens wieder 20% Sehvermögen auf der Strecke geblieben ...

Und was muss mein restliches Augenlicht da erblicken, schon wieder ein Gemini billig Abklatsch oder nu doch Ventana Abklatsch  , was is dat "Chumbawamba" oder wie die heissen ?!? 
Man kläre mich auf ...

Chris, der copyrights echt respektiert


----------



## whoa (23. Juli 2002)

Bitte sagt mir Ihr kennt das Lied, welches in diesem Video läuft!
Ich hab da doch keinen Plan, da ich doch sonst "nur" diese (Zitat) "doofe Negermusik" höre. 

Mein Prob is, daß ich mit 'nem .asf-File so schlecht in den Plattenladen meines Vertrauens spazieren kann, um das Rätsel zu lösen. 

Und wer is wohl dran schuld?!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *Und wer is wohl dran schuld?! *



I hate Bill Gates 

... naja wer tut das nicht!!!


----------



## itz (23. Juli 2002)

... wenn der Herr Whoa sich noch ein viertel Stündchen geduldet ... sach ich es ihm vielleicht.. ?!? ISDN isn't funny ..

Hey Phaty , warum hast Du nie erzählt das im Saarland so nette Mädels erzeut werden   , alles muss man selbst raus finden ..

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *.
> Hey Phaty , warum hast Du nie erzählt das im Saarland so nette Mädels erzeut werden   , alles muss man selbst raus finden ..
> 
> Chris *



Wo hast Du die denn jetzt auf einmal her???


----------



## itz (24. Juli 2002)

Ne sorry Whoa Null Ahnung, frag mal im 3D Forum nach oder schreib doch denen von 164productions mal ne mail ?!?

Chris


----------



## itz (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wo hast Du die denn jetzt auf einmal her??? *



Unverhofft kommt nicht oft aber dann doch manchmal, jetzt is sie ja ein Hessin nur die Wurzeln liegen im Saarland ...


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Unverhofft kommt nicht oft aber dann doch manchmal, jetzt is sie ja ein Hessin nur die Wurzeln liegen im Saarland ...  *



Dann kann ich nur hoffen, dass die Gene durchschlagen  und Hessen noch nicht zu viel verdorben hat!!!

Die Frage ist jetzt noch aus welcher Ecke des Saarlandes, denn da gibt es qualitative Unterschiede noch und nöcher!!!

phaty!


----------



## itz (24. Juli 2002)

*hehehe* Dachte das Saarland is so klein, da macht es keinen unterschied wo her jetzt genau  *tumirleid*  

Jeroen unser Freund aus den Niederlanden sucht im RR Forum einen Rahmen Hersteller und jetzt schaut mal was der für Rahmen baut ... 

@ Jeroen, das nen ich mal Nationalstolz  OLLAH HOLLANDA!!! 

pegoretticicli.com/


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2002)

Wenn ich noch mal so viel Geld ausgebe, dann kaufe ich mir eine Holländische Volleyball-Damen-Mannschaft!!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Ne sorry Whoa Null Ahnung, frag mal im 3D Forum nach oder schreib doch denen von 164productions mal ne mail ?!?
> 
> Chris *


Bei 164productions hab ich schon nachgefragt, Shawn wußte es auch nich mehr, aber... 

...nach 2h Plackerei ist es vollbracht!
Ich hab's zu 'ner mp3 konvertieren können.
WinAmp sei Dank!


----------



## bsg (24. Juli 2002)

@phat: für dich habe ich mir elend viel zeit genommen, bin die alb runtegebraust und hab dir ein paar bildchen geschossen. das muss jetzt aber einen extrapreis wert sein


----------



## bsg (24. Juli 2002)

und hier ein paar teaminterne alternativen (die sind auch "etwas" grösser ...)


----------



## bsg (24. Juli 2002)

und nochmal dein star ...


----------



## bsg (24. Juli 2002)

die kann aber süss nuckeln ...


----------



## itz (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Bei 164productions hab ich schon nachgefragt, Shawn wußte es auch nich mehr, aber...
> 
> ...



Das is aber auch immer ein Kreuz mit guter Musik ...
.. aber wat mut dat mut eben  

@bsg : Langsam werde ich zum Volleyballfan  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2002)

Ich bin verliebt!


----------



## bsg (24. Juli 2002)

@phat: voll getroffen oder !?!

kannst ruhig was dafür springen lassen ;-)    (vielleicht finde ich dann noch ein paar bilder)

@itz: ja ja, so hat es bei mir auch angefangen ...


----------



## lebaron (24. Juli 2002)

I LIKE NUMBER 2 - i think i'm in love


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *I LIKE NUMBER 2 - i think i'm in love *



Glaub mir Grosser, Du willst Dich nicht mit mir anlegen, wenn es um Mädels geht! Mit mir nicht...!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (24. Juli 2002)

mhmmmmmmm-doch ich glaube schon-nummer 2 is echt nice-in diesem sinne-let the war begin


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2002)

Pillermännchen...

jetzt habe ich dir ein KONA-SS-Fully gepostet und Du redest nur über Volleyballerinnen ... was ist denn bei Dir plötzlich falsch gelaufen!!!!????

phaty!


----------



## whoa (24. Juli 2002)

...dieses Pic entstand?!

Kurz bevor bsg zum knipsen ansetzte hat whoa gefragt, wer alles nach dem Turnier in Berlin vorbeischaut, zur inoffiziellen "After-Tournament-Party"!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2002)

Naja so lange die Mutter meiner Kinder in die andere Richtung fährt....

Von Ulm ist es ja auch viel einfacher nach Saarbrücken zu fahren ... ausserdem ködere ich die Mädels immer mit dem Spruch: "Paris 3 Stunden ..." Das funktioniert ...!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2002)

auch lecker.... Basti guck mal Deine neue Stief-Mutter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2002)

Mit dem Netz wird sie gefangen ....


----------



## lebaron (24. Juli 2002)

du meinst wohl eher schwiegertochter


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2002)

Bastilein ... 
Kleine Frauen, stehen auf RIESIGE Männer, die sie beschützen können ...
Naja einen Vorteil hättest Du natürlich, Dein Schrift-Deutsch ist noch schlechter als ihrs... dann könnt ihr Euch ganz doll Liebesbriefe schreiben ....
Die auch sonst niemand verstehen würde... 

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2002)




----------



## itz (24. Juli 2002)

"Mutter meiner Kinder","Stiefmutter" und dann doch "Schwiegertochter" 
...  *schrei_lach_umfall_aufsteh_wiederlach_umfall_tot*

Oh man seid ihr heut wieder drauf ...


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *"Mutter meiner Kinder","Stiefmutter" und dann doch "Schwiegertochter"
> .*



Das Basti sie zur Schwiegertochter haben will ....  

Komisch .... !!!

phaty!


----------



## itz (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das Basti sie zur Schwiegertochter haben will ....
> ...


... wenn er das unbedingt will  ..
... dann wird No.2 eben einfach geklont, irgendwie kriegen wir das schon hin


----------



## Jeroen (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> **hehehe* Dachte das Saarland is so klein, da macht es keinen unterschied wo her jetzt genau  *tumirleid*
> 
> Jeroen unser Freund aus den Niederlanden sucht im RR Forum einen Rahmen Hersteller und jetzt schaut mal was der für Rahmen baut ...
> ...









WHO'S YOUR DADDY?????


----------



## Jeroen (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> **hehehe* Dachte das Saarland is so klein, da macht es keinen unterschied wo her jetzt genau  *tumirleid*
> 
> Jeroen unser Freund aus den Niederlanden sucht im RR Forum einen Rahmen Hersteller und jetzt schaut mal was der für Rahmen baut ...
> ...



@ITZ

Mal im ernst... Ich hab vor 2 wochen oder so, mal so eine Pegoretti ersten mal gesehen.. und ich war sehr erstaunt! Naturlich eine aus Dedacciai Stahl... sehr dicken chainstays.. und erst klassige verarbeitung! Wenn ich mal ne Rennrad kaufen möchte, macht Pegoretti ein sehr gutte chance!!! 

Was meinst du....???


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2002)

Wusst garnicht, dass Rudi Carell in seiner Jugend Rennradfahrer war ...
oder haben Du nur den selben Zahnarzt???

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wusst garnicht, dass Rudi Carell in seiner Jugend Rennradfahrer war ...
> oder haben Du nur den selben Zahnarzt???
> 
> phaty! *


----------



## itz (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> @ITZ
> ...



Hey Jeroen,
ach ich hab gestern abend mal im RR-Forum gestöbert und deinen "Hilfeschrei" gelesen und da musst ich doch mal schauen was jemand der DeKerf's mag noch so toll findet. Ich fands nur lustig dass an jedem Rad was ich da gesehen hab Teile in 'lekker oranje' verbaut waren und das passt ja irgendwie bei dir  
Ansonsten so rein vom Bildchen anschauen, sehen sie sehr vernünftig aus, vorallem sind die Rahmen schön schlicht ... !!! 

Chris

P.S: Sag mal Jeroen, der Boogard der hat doch bestimmt nen Motor in der Nabe gehabt


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (24. Juli 2002)

nich viel muss ich feststellen!

@itz und phatty

dat mit der schwiegertochter war eher auf phatty bezogen-wat soll ick denn mit'ner schwiegertochter??????????


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2002)

Die Volleyballerinnen haben uns total das Gehirn vernebelt....
Itz fummelt an Saarländerinnen rum, der Herr Baron hat nur noch den Familienstammbaum im Kopf und KOKO ist wohl wieder nach Malle abgehauen - mit Mama und Schwester ... !

Ihr lahmen Säcke!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (25. Juli 2002)

ach jungens,dass ihr mich so vermisst.RÜHREND 
leider muß ich im moment viel arbeiten,um das geld rauszuholen,dass ich letzte woche versoffen habe 
mal ne andere sache:wer kommt denn zum classic-treff in den rheingau?dickerchen,dass is doch nich soweit vom saarland,das schaffst sogar du 
p.s.guck mal phaty,deine schwe´ster war auch da meld mich morgen wieder,gut's nächtle!


----------



## itz (25. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> mal ne andere sache:wer kommt denn zum classic-treff in den rheingau?*



Mooooiiiieenn die Damen ...

@Koko :
Das es da so was gibt is mir schon zu Ohren gekommen, nur wann genau und wo genau ...
Und ganz genau... darf man da mit Neuzeiträdchen auftauchen oder wird man so gedisst wie hier die C'dalefahrer und anschliessend gekreuzigt ?!?  

Obwohl wenn du (Koko) mit  dem Kokopelli auftauchts könnte ich mich ja hinter dir verstecken  

Chris


----------



## bsg (25. Juli 2002)

so, jetzt nochmal ein bisschen material fürs phats feuchte träume bevor wieder die alten missy-bildchen herhalten müssen. 

wie wärs den mit kroatien ?


----------



## bsg (25. Juli 2002)

ich liebe holland (oder die holländerinnen ?) ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (25. Juli 2002)

holland ! holland !


----------



## bsg (25. Juli 2002)

and now proudly presented for our one and only phatlizard :


----------



## bsg (25. Juli 2002)

und hier (extra für dich auf 50 cm rangepirscht phat !)


----------



## itz (25. Juli 2002)

Hey Bsg,
wenn du es so drehen kannst das Kroatien und die Tschechei im Endspiel aufeinander treffen komm ich vorbei  

Chris


----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)

...mehr sehen will

@itz 
ich glaube wenn koko da mit seinem pelli aufläuft kannst du da getrost hingehen-dat gibt bestimmt deen preis für den größten mut-naja und koko wird da eh übers feld gejagt-weil ohne echtes yeti-wat soll man sonst mit solchen leuten machen


----------



## phatlizard (25. Juli 2002)

Du bist ja so gut zu mir ...!
Seit heute bin ich Volleyballer ... also so im Geiste!!!

Die Holländerinnen müssten mal ins Solarium ... oder an die kroatische Küste!
Ich spiele allerdings mit dem Gedanken eine Damen-Volleyball-Bundesliga-Mannschaft zu übernehmen und diverse talentierte Nachwuchsspielerinnen aus den östlichen Nachbarländern einzukaufen! Der Rainer Calmund des Volleyballsports!

Hat noch Jemand Räder ? Oder interessiert es noch Irgendwen??

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Hat noch Jemand Räder ? Oder interessiert es noch Irgendwen??
> 
> phaty! *



na klar ist noch interesse da nur mittlerweile wird dat finden derer nicht so ganz einfach und momentan hat nichma der baron zeit sich den ganzen tag vorm rechner zu lümmeln!


aber was soll eigentlich die frage?willste dicht machen?

@koko
nu lass uns ma net so lange mit deinen urlaubsbildern warten*spannungsteigt*

@phatty
heute werden die bildeer vom rennen abgeholt und dann muss ich nur noch irgendwo scannen und dann gibbet bastis radels auffe augen!


----------



## Sylvester (25. Juli 2002)

....die ladies stehen auf schmuddelige biker-typen??  

wenn das endspiel mit sebs retro-treffen (biken, saufen, ihrwisstschonwas...) zuasammenfällt bin ich aber mal gespannt...


----------



## phatlizard (25. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *....die ladies stehen auf schmuddelige biker-typen??
> 
> wenn das endspiel mit sebs retro-treffen (biken, saufen, ihrwisstschonwas...) zuasammenfällt bin ich aber mal gespannt... *



Das Endspiel wird auf PREMIERE übertragen .... im Beate Uhse Kanal glaube ich!

phaty!


----------



## bsg (25. Juli 2002)

Also nochmal für alle: Finale ist am Samstag in der Ulmer Kuhberghalle.  Beginn 14 / 16 / 18 / 20 Uhr (Finale wohl am Ende). Danach geht noch im Myer's (Ulmer Nobelclub) eine Fete ...

@phatty: Also das mit dem Volleyball ist nicht so billig, die Ulmer 1.Liga Damen haben einen Etat von irgendwas um 500.000 Euro / Jahr (na gut, im Vergleich zur Fußball-Bundesliga geschenkt ...) und gehören so eher zu den kleineren Verdienern ...


----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)

und ick kann sagen mann mann da sind nen paar nette rennbilder bei-und batürlich das von meinen bikes-muss jetzt halt nur noch irgendwo scannen gehen-aber dat soll ja net so dat problem sein


----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)

damit dat hier net ganz einschläft-hier nochma wat nettet



wie man sieht kann man auch mit ner xc-feile ordentlich springen-ivh leider nicht




ja ja diese 5-d mannen-ständig am hochtragen





@phat
ach sach ma phatty der syncros vorbau is der für ein neuet projekt von dir?wenn ja dann sind bilder ja wohl pflicht!
haste gestern nochmeine pm bekommen?
haste mittlerweile wieder dsl oder warum bist du nie online


----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)

..is ja wohl klar.....auffer nase


----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)

..das eingeknickte bein!






AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (25. Juli 2002)

Tja mitlerweile hat T-online einen Brief von meinem Anwalt bekommen - passt bloss auf, wenn ihr mit denen je was zu tun bekommt!!!
Alles Pillermänner...

Daher wohl auch so wenig Action hier!
Aber uns wird schon noch genug einfallen ... es ist ja eine grosse weite Welt ... 

Volleyball rules!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (25. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Die sollte ich vielleicht mal bei der Rechtsabteilung von T-Online vorbeischicken!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)

besser wäre dat

.ach hab grade posting nummer 3333 gemacht


----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)

......meine beiden lieblingsbilder

leider aus zensurgründen nur der link

http://esk.rikman.net/php/index.php3?topic=realmtb

ach ja den text sollte man kennen falls nicht besteht lesepflicht


----------



## phatlizard (25. Juli 2002)

Das Slingshot ist ja wohl ober-geil!!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)

@phat

auf jeden fall, dat is dat erste wo ick echt ma sage "na holla die waldfee"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeroen (25. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist Scott Quiring's bike!!! Sehr nett was er damit macht! 



> Riding and testing the new Slingshot Singlespeed (SingleShot), Michigan Pro Scott Quiring won the Whiskey Creek Stage Race held in Custer, Michigan. Racing in the Pro Class against a complete field of geared bikes, Scott took all three stages (TT, Short Course & XC) on his way to a GC win. Pushing a huge 36 x 16 gear up the hilly Northern Michigan course, Scott set the day's fastest time in the TT despite giving up over a minute because of a mis-marked finish line. Later in the day, Quiring blew off the front in the short course spinning the field into oxygen debt before winning a two-up sprint. And in Sunday's mass start XC race, Scott rode his Slingshot from start to finish - by himself - in front of the group of chasers before taking the win by over two minutes.




Scott übrigens, baut selber auch sehr nette rahmen; kein Slingshots. Er geht ne Starrgabel für mich machen mit disc-tab's dran...

Mehr unten: Quiring cycles


----------



## itz (25. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wat hat den der gemacht : Superman ?!?

Jeap und Slingshot is geil ... sieht zumindest so aus  

Und da's Barönchen hier die Schnapszahl abgreift müsste er eigentlich ja einen Ausgeben ... 

Chris


----------



## itz (25. Juli 2002)

Hinfaller sind ja dodal angesagt ... also werf wech die Schei ... !!!


----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)

ja ja itzi hinfaller isnd geil aber dann poste auchma noch nen paar mehr


----------



## phatlizard (25. Juli 2002)

2003 kommt C'dale mit einem Single Speed auf den Markt!!!!  


The neat tweak Cannondale will be bringing to the singlespeed set is the use of a tandem-style eccentric bottom bracket to adjust the chain tension, rather than the usual horizontal dropouts. That means Cannondale can use a quick-release rear wheel and vertical dropouts, which sounds altogether more elegant than many of the singlespeeds we've seen. There'll be a front suspension version and  for real purists  a fully rigid model...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *2003 kommt C'dale mit einem Single Speed auf den Markt!!!!
> 
> 
> The neat tweak Cannondale will be bringing to the singlespeed set is the use of a tandem-style eccentric bottom bracket to adjust the chain tension, rather than the usual horizontal dropouts. That means Cannondale can use a quick-release rear wheel and vertical dropouts, which sounds altogether more elegant than many of the singlespeeds we've seen. There'll be a front suspension version and  for real purists  a fully rigid model... *



meine kleine BIKETRAUMWELT bricht grade zusammen


----------



## phatlizard (25. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> meine kleine BIKETRAUMWELT bricht grade zusammen *



Quatsch Basti ... wir gehen in den Untergrund!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)

und unsere firma heist dann PhatBARON - cycles

unser erster prototyp is ne eierlegende wollmilchsau

sprich nen ssp, der auf knopfdruck zum 9-speed-downhillfullypanzer wird-handmade by keith bontyträger


----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2002)

hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## whoa (26. Juli 2002)

@ lebaron & phaty
Ich muß den "Kleinen" jetzt hier mal zur Ordnung aufrufen, da der Herr "Papa" dies anscheinend nich auf die Reihe kriegt!
*STOP*
Ich bitte Dich darum Deine Flut an Bildern von pinkbike.com einzustellen! Diese Pics sind in keinster Art und Weise Classic und haben auch nicht genug Potenzial um Marken alá C'dale oder Votec zu denunzieren!
Props gibt's von mir lediglich für das "SingleShot"... 




So und da ich nich nur meckern will, obwohl ich das zu gern tu...  
...hier ein paar Pics alá whoa. 

Hier zu sehen mein erstes MTB...


----------



## whoa (26. Juli 2002)

...zum träumen.


----------



## whoa (26. Juli 2002)

Wer kennt diesen Mann, hat der überhaupt was mit MTB's zu tun?! 
Kleiner Tip: Es nicht Daniel Düsentrieb!


----------



## whoa (26. Juli 2002)

Wer kennt diese Frau und für welche Firma arbeitet sie?


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2002)

1. Charlie Cunningham (WTB-Gott)
2. Blond = C'dale.... ???

phaty!


----------



## cdeger (26. Juli 2002)

@whoa:

No.1 ist billich.

No.2 ist die da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (26. Juli 2002)

Ok Ok, ihr zwei alten Hasen wißt natürlich bescheid, schon klar... 

@ CDeger
Namen, mein Lieber, Namen... nix mit Die Da...
...und außerdem, wie soll ich sie erkennen, wenn Du die wichtigsten Stellen verdeckst?! 


Also Jockel wüßte definitiv sofort, um wen es sich bei 2tens handelt...


----------



## bsg (26. Juli 2002)

also ich sage da nur "saskia stock" (oder inzwischen verheiratet ?) und marketing für cannondale europa, oder ?

für ihr alter hat sie sich auf jeden fall ganz gut gehalten ;-)


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *also ich sage da nur "saskia stock" (oder inzwischen verheiratet ?) und marketing für cannondale europa, oder ?
> 
> für ihr alter hat sie sich auf jeden fall ganz gut gehalten ;-) *



Was interessieren mich Bikerinnen, seit ich die Schönheiten des Volleyball-Sports kenne???

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2002)

Frauen, die ihr Geld auf so unmoralische Art und Weise verdienen - C'dales promoten z.B. - sind natürlich schon mal gleich geschlechtslos in meinen Augen!


----------



## lebaron (26. Juli 2002)

da is schon ma wieder nen lustiges ratespiel dat sogar ick hätte beantworten können und wat mach ick-schlafen-naja

@whoa
ok ok die sollten aber auch net classic sein - es ging ja um  die stürze und so-aber egal

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

RÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄTSEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## go-dirt (26. Juli 2002)

ist die blonde frau auf dem rocky mountain nicht die ehem. worldcup fahrerin 
margret day?


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2002)

Auf der website der Mountain-Bike-Hall-of-Fame steht, dass Regina Stiefel mal im deutschen Playboy war....???? NACKISCH????? OH MY GOD!!! Oder doch nicht...???

phaty!


----------



## whoa (26. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Auf der website der Mountain-Bike-Hall-of-Fame steht, dass Regina Stiefel mal im deutschen Playboy war....???? NACKISCH????? OH MY GOD!!! Oder doch nicht...???
> 
> phaty! *



Playboy 5/98


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Playboy 5/98  *



gibt es eigentlich irgendwas, was Du nicht hast... DU SAU!!!  

phaty!

muss ich doch gleich mal bei ebay ersteigern das Teil ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (26. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> gibt es eigentlich irgendwas, was Du nicht hast... DU SAU!!!
> ...


Hmmm... laß mich mal überlegen! 

schaurig schönes Warrior... hab ich 
Yeti Batik T-Shirt... hab ich 
Playboy 5/98... hab ich auch


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> schaurig schönes Warrior... hab ich
> Yeti Batik T-Shirt... hab ich
> ...



Du bist mein HELD!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2002)

Schöne Wallpaper gibt das Mädel ab!!! ...


----------



## Deleted 3968 (26. Juli 2002)

Ach ja die Regina!
Zum Glück hat sie diese behämmerte Dauerwellenfrisur nich mehr!! Aber süße kleine äh...Füße. Da steh ich drauf!!
Ey Chris, Sa. so um 9.00? Wo?


----------



## whoa (26. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *ist die blonde frau auf dem rocky mountain nicht die ehem. worldcup fahrerin
> margret day? *


@ go-dirt
Nee nee, so anspruchsvoll sind meine Rätsel nich... 




Und nun wieder was zum "Ur"-Thema des Threads...


----------



## whoa (26. Juli 2002)

...ja schonmal gezeigt, hier is jedoch die unzensierte Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (26. Juli 2002)

...

Ich fahre ein Warrior, da es meinen Leistungswillen signalisiert!


----------



## whoa (26. Juli 2002)

Angefangen wird mit ein paar leichteren...

Aufzählung bitte von links nach rechts!
Und jeder hat nur einen Versuch!


----------



## whoa (26. Juli 2002)

...baute Bikes, mit solch geschmackvollen Lackierungen?


----------



## ibislover (26. Juli 2002)

Mike Kluge
John Tomac
Thomas Frischknecht

das bike kenne ich leider nicht!  

/phil


----------



## whoa (26. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *Mike Kluge
> John Tomac
> Thomas Frischknecht
> ...


Von links nach rechts, nich von vorn nach hinten! 

100 Punkte für phil...


----------



## go-dirt (26. Juli 2002)

sooo hier, ein stück fleisch von mir in die löwen runde. auf dem bild bin ich bei einem rennen anno 92 zu sehen!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *sooo hier, ein stück fleisch von mir in die löwen runde. auf dem bild bin ich bei einem rennen anno 92 zu sehen!  *



Die Hose ist porno - die hatte ich auch ...


----------



## Deleted 3968 (26. Juli 2002)

und der Helm erst. Ich hatte da so einen Uvex mit Reflektor und neon Streifen. Ich brauch einen Scanner! 
@Phatty: Gell, ich hatte den tollsten Style überhaupt!! ...und mein Bike erst.


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *@Phatty: Gell, ich hatte den tollsten Style überhaupt!! ...und mein Bike erst. *



Du warst der Porno-König!!!

phaty!


----------



## itz (26. Juli 2002)

Hehe ihr Opfer der Mode, da kann ich mich ja glücklichst schätzen, damals nur mit Wollsturzbaseballcap und Batikhose unterwegs gewesen zu sein  

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (26. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Du warst der Porno-König!!!
> ...



Bilder, ich will Porno-König-Action-Pix !!!

Und fast vergessen, tststs, die extrem kühlen und vorallem Augen qualenden Röckel DH (<-- ganz wichtig  ) Handschuh in beautiful pink ... sie waren damals mein ganzer Stolz


----------



## Jeroen (26. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...baute Bikes, mit solch geschmackvollen Lackierungen?  *



Mountaingoat


----------



## Deleted 3968 (26. Juli 2002)

Ich hatte Chiba mit neongelber Plastiksturzschutzschicht und eine Ritchey Team-Trägerhose.


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2002)




----------



## whoa (26. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *sooo hier, ein stück fleisch von mir in die löwen runde. auf dem bild bin ich bei einem rennen anno 92 zu sehen!  *


Schaut doch ganz human aus, außer es handelt sich bei der Frisur um eine "VoKuHiLa", daß wär dann doch ziemlich kriminell! 
Aufgrund Deines guten Bike-Geschmacks gehe aber einmal davon aus, daß dem nicht so ist... 

Was für ein Brodie is denn das? Sieht irgendwie nich "giftgrün" aus, die Gabel is aber auch in Rahmenfarbe?!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (26. Juli 2002)

Ich glaube ich hatte damals im Algemeinen und Besonderen ein Styleproblem. T-Shirts in XXL an einem S-klasse-Körper kommen *******! Genau wie weiße Cord-Baggys + laaaanger Geldbeutelkette. Und der Bikeschmuck erst.....und weiße Tenninssocken *Rülps*.
Frauen hassen schlecht gekleidete Jungs-aber ich hab sie trozdem irgendwie bequatscht...im Notfall auf die Mitleidstour!*HäHä...*

@Phat: Ich sag nur bunte Hemden!!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Schaut doch ganz human aus, außer es handelt sich bei der Frisur um eine "VoKuHiLa", daß wär dann doch ziemlich kriminell!
> *



Go-Dirt ist doch ein Girlie - oder???


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2002)

Ich glaube US-Single-Speeder haben kein Problem mit C'dale parts ... oh mein Gott!


----------



## lebaron (26. Juli 2002)

hier gehts ja rund

@go-dirt

bei dem bild von dir anno 92 kam mir doch glatt dat wurstbrot von heut früh hoch

@phat
naja also dat konassp is ja wohl net so der renner

@whoa
des rätsels ösung heist jeff lindsay von mountain goat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (26. Juli 2002)

da bin ich wieder.
@lebaron:muß den film noch entwickeln lassen.und damit es nicht zu langweilig wird,habe ich noch extra vier fotos auf dem film für mein rad freigehalten.die habe ich grad verknipst und zeig sie euch dann auch.
@whoa:also die stiefl,ich weiss nicht.ich mag für gewöhnlich keine frauen,die am ganzen körper die gleiche haarlänge tragen


----------



## lebaron (26. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *@whoa:also die stiefl,ich weiss nicht.ich mag für gewöhnlich keine frauen,die am ganzen körper die gleiche haarlänge tragen *



*krabbelt grade wieder auf den stuhl*

aber nee die is auch gar net mein fall-dann doch lieber tara llanes


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2002)

Du alter perverser Pornograph... !! MEIN GOTT HAB ICH DICH VERMISST!!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (26. Juli 2002)

bitte verschone uns mit deinen PSEUDOYETIBILDERN


----------



## Kokopelli (26. Juli 2002)

kannste knicken 
ich hab extra eine detailaufnahme vom hinterbau gemacht!PORNO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (26. Juli 2002)

tu mir dat nich an

...kündige dat posting am besten vorher an dann kann ick die augen zu kneifen und drüber scrollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (26. Juli 2002)

Das Wunder aus dem Kleiderschrank  , es is wieder da und mittlerweile sechs Jahre alt, mein Rocky Shirt


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2002)

Ich habe gerade mit einer "Befreundeten Bike-Firma in den USA" telefoniert und wir haben uns über die neuen C'dale SS unterhalten ...
Dabei wurde mir ein netter "Spitzname" für C'dale beigebracht....

Crack'n'Fail ... !!! 

     

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (26. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Crack'n'Fail ... !!!
> ...


----------



## rob (26. Juli 2002)

hey, immernoch in den 130ern???

cannondale und lefty, weils so schoen is (klopf auf holz -glueck glueck glueck):


----------



## Kokopelli (26. Juli 2002)

endlich mal ne angemessene lackierung für eine coladose:
sche.iss lackierung und schei.ss bike


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2002)

Sieht aus wie meine Holzlammellen-Decke ... Also doch Baumarkt-Bike!!!

phaty!

@rob: Schon kleine Shakiras gesehen?


----------



## Kokopelli (26. Juli 2002)

shakiras?also ich habe letzte woche lauter kleine anastacias(oder wie schreibt man die sirene)gesehen.diese großen brillen sind ja sooooooooooo hip!
@phaty:malle is möpse-paradies,schööööööööööön!
was das mit radeln zu tun hat?nüscht


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *shakiras?also ich habe letzte woche lauter kleine anastacias(oder wie schreibt man die sirene)gesehen.diese großen brillen sind ja sooooooooooo hip!
> @phaty:malle is möpse-paradies,schööööööööööön!
> was das mit radeln zu tun hat?nüscht *



Trainingslager 2003 in Malle!!! ... aber hallo!


----------



## Kokopelli (26. Juli 2002)

jaaaaaaaaaa,das ist mein phaty!
fang aber besser schon mal an zu trainieren.denn merke:wer zuerst am strand ist kriegt die schönsten garzongas


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

Singlespeed Song!!! 

So funny....!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THO (27. Juli 2002)

schönes spot....... gibt es auch titan dat teil.


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

die herren urlauber melden sich ma wieder zu wort-dat is ja der hammer


naja zur dose brauch ich ja wohl nichts mehr sagen oder??????


----------



## itz (27. Juli 2002)

yummyumm : Nicht Retro aber trotzdem yummyumm   






und dann noch yumm ohne yumm  






allet jefunden auf http://www.shitshifter.com

Chris, Malle Foddos von Koko sehen will ....


----------



## itz (27. Juli 2002)

... Hallo Frühstück, siehst du ekelig aus auf der Tastatur ...






Sachen gibt's ?!? Auf dass so was niemals professionell in Deutschland gemacht wird -------> http://www.wheeled-locusts.org/index.html 

Ich glaube wir müssten sie töten  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Chris, Malle Foddos von Koko sehen will .... *



Wenn Du auf Fotos mit nackten MÄNNLICHEN Oberkörpern stehst, dann sind die pics was wert... aber sonst... ! nö nö nö ....

phaty!


----------



## itz (27. Juli 2002)

Okay ich hätte es ein wenig anders schreiben müssen ... aber ihr solltet mich ja mittlerweile ein wenig kennen und wissen dass ich ausschliesslich auf Frauen, Bisexuelle Frauen mit Bisexuellen Freundinnen und Bicycles stehe    
Ausserdem wer will schon Kokos Oberkörper (und dann noch nackt *brrr*)  geschweige denn sein Fahrrad sehen ... dass wir da drüber reden müssen *kopfschüttel*

@koko :  

Chris


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

dat yumm yummradel mit der fox forke sieht ja wohl mal hammer nice aus!



*auch kokos malle bilder sehen will*


@all

ja dat mit dem scan von meinem bikebild kann sich noch a bisserl ziehen-kommt aber noch-versprochen


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

.... oder was Koko's Schwester so in Malle macht!


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

da überleg ich doch glatt ob ich nich doch nen trainingslager auf malle buchen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *da überleg ich doch glatt ob ich nich doch nen trainingslager auf malle buchen soll *



Ne dat würd ich nich machen, die Haie auf Malle sind einfach zu gross, Koko hat echt Glück gehabt dass sie ihn nicht angeknabbert haben ....


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Ne dat würd ich nich machen, die Haie auf Malle sind einfach zu gross, Koko hat echt Glück gehabt dass sie ihn nicht angeknabbert haben ....   *



Itzlechen Du alter Photo-Shop-Fälscher ... !!!

Aber die Berge hättest Du im Bild lassen können ...  

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

ihr ollen spielkinder!
also,die fotos krieg ich auf cd geschickt,dass zieht sich aber wohl leider noch was hin.
p.s.ihr glaubt gar nicht,wie dumm die bunnys sind!man braucht nur eune digitalkamera und behaupten,dass man fotos für calaratjada.de macht.tztztz


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

calaratja.de muss man net kennen oder?


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

oh mann,kleiner!
guck mal über deinen potsdam-tellerrand hinaus und lies richtig 
www.calaratjada.de
extra für dich:cala ratjada ist ein ort auf malle und möpse-paradies!!!


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *calaratja.de muss man net kennen oder? *



nee wenn man noch zur Schule geht, muss man das nicht kennen!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *calaratja.de muss man net kennen oder? *


Sag das de krank bist christoph ähmm.. ich mein lebaron,
sag das de krank bist,
dann verzeih ich Dir! 

Ich glaub die Krankheit nennt sich schleichender Hirnschwund...


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

pass auf phaty,gleich beschwert sich unser kleiner,dass auf der seite noch nichts hinterlegt ist


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *pass auf phaty,gleich beschwert sich unser kleiner,dass auf der seite noch nichts hinterlegt ist   *



auf der site is ja noch gar nix

@whoa
ich glaube gehirnschwund kommt da schon ran aber ich denke es ist eher wegen dem alk der langsam auf die hirnzellen übergreift

@phaty
warum muss man dat denn net kennen wenn man noch inne schule geht? ick war da noch net und wees och net wo dat is und muss gestehen auch noch nie davon gehört zu haben


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt weisst du auch,weshalb du in deinem alter keine freundin findst.die sind nämlich alle da


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

fragen???????


----------



## whoa (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> @whoa
> ich glaube gehirnschwund kommt da schon ran aber ich denke es ist eher wegen dem alk der langsam auf die hirnzellen übergreift
> *



schleichender Hirnschwund == übermäßiger Alkoholkonsum 

Alkohol is dein Sanitäter in der Not,
Alkohol is dein Fallschirm und dein Rettungsboot,
Alkohol is das Drahtseil auf dem du stehst,
Alkohol Alkohooool.....

whoa,
now hearing... Herbert!


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

@baron:guckst du hier!
@phaty:aus,die sind zu jung für dich!


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH

herbert rules

@koko

also naja wenn die 16 sind dann sindse alt


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

aber trotzdem niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## itz (27. Juli 2002)

Ich will ich will ich will... dass es jetzt nen Schlag tut und ich mal_locker zehn Jahre jünger in den Strand von Malle einschlag ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

och itzi schnei ddir die haare rauch weniger und schlag dann da ein - dat klappt garantiertund ick komm mit und wir machen zusammen male unsicher


----------



## go-dirt (27. Juli 2002)

mal eine blöde frage, was findet ihr eigentlich alle an den singelspeed-bikes so toll? richtig bergauffahren kann man damit nicht und bergab auch nicht. 
oder sehe ich das ganze zu nüchtern?


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

Vorschlag:
wir gründen ein damenbeachvolleyballteam(watn wort!)auf malle!
coach: phaty
medizinische abteilung:itz
masseur:meine wenigkeit 
wasserträger:baron 
klugschei$$er v.D.:whoa


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Vorschlag:
> wir gründen ein damenbeachvolleyballteam(watn wort!)auf malle!
> coach: phaty
> ...



Und wer kümmert sich um die Bälle???


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *mal eine blöde frage, was findet ihr eigentlich alle an den singelspeed-bikes so toll? richtig bergauffahren kann man damit nicht und bergab auch nicht.
> oder sehe ich das ganze zu nüchtern? *



naja ick nehm jetzt dazu mal stellung so als nicht single speeder

meine wenigkeit findet dat eigentlcih auch net so toll aber manche von denen basieren einfach mal auf höllisch geilen rahmen !!!!naja und nen großer teil sieht eben auch noch extrem geil aus!!!!!!THAT'S IT

ach ja übrigens find ich klasse dat hier endlich ma wieder nen neuer dabei ist in gestalt von go-dirt


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Und wer kümmert sich um die Bälle??? *



da kommt dann der wasserTRÄGER zum einsatz!!!!!!

dieser posten gefällt mir eh net so-wasserträger TZTZZZZZZ

da gefällt mir BALLHOLER schon eher


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

na gut,du holst die bälle und ich blas sie dann auf 
verdammt,das muß doch gehen,ich glaub der nippel is verstopft


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

wir müssen aufpassen-ihr wisst schon die threat politessen

lasst uns solche sauereien lieber auf spätere stunden verschieben


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *mal eine blöde frage *



Genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

@go dirt

sach ma du hast doch bestimmt noch nen paar nette pics die noch keiner kennt die du hier ma beisteuern kannst oder?


----------



## itz (27. Juli 2002)

Singlespeed weil .... 
.... wo ich wohne is flach  , wo ich springe reichts, wo ich toure sind 42-18 entweder gut für die Ausdauer oder gut für die Kraft (genau ich bin nämlich eigentlich eine alte Trainingssau  ) und wo ich schraub kann weniger bis gar nix mehr kaputt gehen ausserdem sieht's sexy aus (im Normalfall zumindest ... mein C'dale nicht wirklich... soviel auch zu LeBarons Aussage  )

Chris


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Singlespeed weil ....
> .... wo ich wohne is flach  , wo ich springe reichts, wo ich toure sind 42-18 entweder gut für die Ausdauer oder gut für die Kraft (genau ich bin nämlich eigentlich eine alte Trainingssau  ) und wo ich schraub kann weniger bis gar nix mehr kaputt gehen ausserdem sieht's sexy aus (im Normalfall zumindest ... mein C'dale nicht wirklich... soviel auch zu LeBarons Aussage  )
> 
> Chris *


stimmt sonen cdale sprengt dann wohl meine theorie von den geilen rahmen


----------



## itz (27. Juli 2002)

Ganz vergessen jajaja ich bin dabei beim Volleyballteam, man is ja flexiebel und mit der Isländischen Damenfussballmanschaft (<-- dat is ja noch nen viel blöderer Name  ) scheint sich's ja im Sand verlaufen zu haben ... schade das .....


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

lasst uns doch die beiden teams zusammen legen

dann spielen halt malle-erprobte beachvolleyballeinnen, auf island fussball-wäre doch cool-naja und beim beach volleyball hat man ja weniger als beim fussbal-und dat bei dem temperaturendat kann nett werden


----------



## itz (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> stimmt sonen cdale sprengt dann wohl meine theorie von den geilen rahmen *



Naja ... dat machen ja auch nur Härtefallidioten  

So in dirty D-Bach is Weinfest und da löt ich mir jetzt bächtig einen auf die Metzel ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

wer ist jetzt hier die sau 
nee,nich nach island.lasst unsere mädels schön auf malle!ich mag keine blassen nordländerinnen


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Naja ... dat machen ja auch nur Härtefallidioten
> ...



na dann brenn ma für mich mit-der baron macht heute nämlich homeparteyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy-sprich am rechner hucken


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *wer ist jetzt hier die sau
> nee,nich nach island.lasst unsere mädels schön auf malle!ich mag keine blassen nordländerinnen *



koko

leseeeeeeeeeen
hab doch geschrieben auf island und net mit isländerinnen


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

mönsch kinners,fast vergessen:
wenn von euch jmd heute zuhause rumlungert,unbedingt rtl 2 um 20.15 anmachen.ballermann-party von letztem donnerstag als aufzeichnung.ich war auch da


----------



## itz (27. Juli 2002)

Koko du hast wohl deine Hausaufgaben nicht richtig gemacht, den ganzen Tread sollst du lesen .... !!! Such mal Whoa's Bilder von Regennassen Fussball Chicksen ... und dann denk noch mal drüber nach ...


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> koko
> ...


das mußt grad du sagen bleib dabei,island is zu kalt und überhaupt...


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

Was ist überhaupt ein Singlespeeder ?

Ganz einfach: Es ist ein Mountainbike mit nur einem Gang (Nicht zu verwechseln mit Bahnrädern, die einen festen Gang ohne Freilauf haben). Sonst ist eigendlich alles völlig normal damit.......scheinbar normal!! Warum ein Singlespeed? Nun, dafür gibt es viele Gründe. Einige davon stehen hier, aber am besten ist es solch ein Rad zu erFAHRen. Probiert es aus. Ihr werdet es lieben oder hassen. 
Was verbirgt sich hinter diesen seltamen Leuten, die Räder mit nur einem Gang fahren? Ist das ein weiterer neuer Modetrend aus USA, oder die Erfindung von gelangweilten BIKE-Redakteuren? Ist dies eine Verschwörung der Bike-Branche um noch mehr zusätzliche Räder zu verkaufen? Nein, ich denke nichts von alledem. Es ist der Wunsch, in dieser immer technischer, komplizierter werdenden Welt, die leider auch vor der Radindustrie nicht halt macht, nach etwas einfachem, zu begreifenden, ursprünglichen. Das Rad mit nur einem Gang. Es ist so alt wie das Fahrrad selbst. Treten oder bremsen. Ganz simpel. 


Nun, wie ist es, mit so einem Rad zu fahren? wollt Ihr sicher wissen bevor Ihr eure Zeit und euer Geld in solch einen Irrsinn steckt. Zuerst einmal fährt es sich wie ein ganz normales Rad, nur eure Finger werden am Anfang öfter nach den Rapidfire-Hebeln tasten, wenn der erste Berg oder ein Gefälle kommt. Man fährt nicht einfach nur so in der Gegend rum, immer mit der richtigen Trittfrequenz und dem richtigem Gang. 
Nein, man nimmt das Gelände plötzlich völlig neu wahr, jede kleine Erhebung oder leichtes Gefälle, wo vorher gar nichts war! Plötzlich hat jede Steigung Ihren Schrecken, jede Bergabfahrt wird zum Geschicklichkeitsspiel. Es ist erstaunlich, welche Berge man doch im Stehen hochkommt, sogar um einiges schneller als zuvor. Nur, erzäht eurem Arzt nichts davon. Es ist gänzlich ungesund mit einem Puls von 180, schmerzenden Kniescheiben und keuchender Lunge einen Hügel hochzuhetzen. Aber irgendwie ist es ein Triumph, wenn man es geschafft hat, die Schmerzen zu überwinden, den Berg zu besiegen. 
Und der schönste Triumph ist es, mit seinem einen Gang, am Berg einen mit 28 Gängen bestückten, auf einem sündhaft teuren Rad sitzenden Radfahrer lächelnd zu überholen (Wenngleich du dich hinter der nächsten Biegung erst einmal von deiner Herzattacke erholen musst....)!! 
Und bergab erst, was für eine Umstellung! Denk nicht einmal ans bremsen, wenn Du bremst verlierst du deinen ganzen Schwung, Beschleunigen ist nicht, es sei denn du schaffst eine 200er Trittfrequenz. Du musst die Kurven optimal anfahren, um so wenig Tempo wie möglich zu verlieren. Und wenn eine kleine Senke kommt, mit möglichst viel Schwung durchkrachen, damit du am nächsten Anstieg soviel wie möglich davon mitnimmst. Irgendwie lernst du das Radfahren neu auf so einem Rad.

Ein Singlespeeder kostet nicht viel. Die meisten Biker, die ich kenne, fahren schon lange Fahrrad und haben im Keller ne Menge alter Teile liegen, die man wiederverwenden kann. Ein paar spezielle Teile muß man sich halt dazukaufen. Und es ist weniger dran, was kaputtgehen kann. Kein Schaltwerk, das verbiegen kann, keine Züge, die reissen oder schwergehen können, keine Kette, die bei jedem Schaltvorgang verbogen und malträtiert wird. Ein Singlespeeder ist leicht. Denkt mal an all die Teile, die Ihr einfach weglassen könnt. Ein Rad mit einem Gewicht, das normalerweise nur 5000,- DM- Räder haben, für unter 1000,- DM !! Das fliegt den Berg hoch !(Nicht ganz....ehmm).

Ein Singlespeeder ist ein vorzügliches Stadtrad. Schnelle Ampelsprints, gut auf der Schulter die Treppen hochzutragen. Nicht umsonst düsen in USA viele Bike-Messenger mit Singlespeedern in der Stadt herum. Und es sieht für Diebe uninteressanter aus. Kein XT-Schaltwerk zum abbauen drann. Komischer Rahmen, mit dem niemand was anzufangen weiß. 
Singlespeeden ist gutes Training. Die wenigsten werden einen Singlespeeder als einziges Rad besitzen. Wer jede Woche immer das gleiche Training macht, kann vieleicht an einem Tag dieselbe Strecke mit solch einem Rad fahren. Eine andere Art von Belastung für den Körper, eine Abwechlung zur immer gleichen Trainingsrunde. Man entdeckt wieder etwas Neues am Radfahren, eine neue Sicht der Dinge, eine andere Wahrnehmung der Umgebung. 
Ein Singlespeeder ist unvernünftig. Und somit wie alle unvernünftigen Dinge in diesem Leben klasse. Es macht einfach nur Spaß. Egal wie ich mich mit diesem Rad auf einer Tour gequält habe, ich komme seit neustem immer mit einem Lächeln auf meinem Gesicht zurück. Es macht mich glücklich...........

Peter Horsch

© Peter Horsch


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

sach ma BURSCHE wat is eigentlich mit deinen scans von der ominösen salsa party die seit 2 wochen fällig sind????????

und dann war doch da noch ne bike firma von der du was posten wolltest


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Koko du hast wohl deine Hausaufgaben nicht richtig gemacht, den ganzen Tread sollst du lesen .... !!! Such mal Whoa's Bilder von Regennassen Fussball Chicksen ... und dann denk noch mal drüber nach ...  *


männo,erwischt 
geb ja zu,bin noch nich dazu gekommen,alles nachzulesen 
kokoderschämendindereckesteht


----------



## itz (27. Juli 2002)

Phaty sach ma da hat aber lang gedauert ... kann der Mac kein copy&paste  ...

... ich bin raus, bevor's kloppe gibt  

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

1. ich habe keinen Scanner
2. ich lieg seit 2 Wochen im Bett
3. ich hab zur Zeit wirklich andere Sorgen
4. Kokos Mops-Bilder haben vorrang!
5. Bis Weihnachten ist es noch lange - wir müssen Material sparen
6. was sehr geiles kommt sehr bald! Versprochen

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

@phaty:AMEN!


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Phaty sach ma da hat aber lang gedauert ... kann der Mac kein copy&paste  ...
> 
> ... ich bin raus, bevor's kloppe gibt
> ...



ich hab sehr lange überlegt ob ich auf dieses Thema noch eingehen soll ... das hab ich schon so oft gemacht ...! Irgendwann mag ich einfach mal nicht mehr drüber nachdenken ...!
Daher das Zögern!

Jetzt wo es C'dale-SSpeeders gibt muss ich sowieso das Hobby wechseln.
Ich werd jetzt Volleyball Coach! in Tschechien!!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *1. ich habe keinen Scanner
> 2. ich lieg seit 2 Wochen im Bett
> 3. ich hab zur Zeit wirklich andere Sorgen
> ...




is ja gut großer-war ja net als vorwurf aufzufassen-sondern sollte dat nur in deine erinnerung zurück rufen-ansonsten noch gute besserung-auf dat du bald wieder arbeiten kannst


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *2. ich lieg seit 2 Wochen im Bett
> 
> 
> phaty! *


wieso?ist der kranwagen nicht gekommen,der dich zum arzt bringen sollte?


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> wieso?ist der kranwagen nicht gekommen,der dich zum arzt bringen sollte?    *



nee der Rollstuhl hat noch ausgereicht!


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

so kinners ick lass euch nochma kurz alleine-ick geh noch ma ne kleine abendrunde drehen-macht ma schön weiter


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

Ich guck gerade die Ballermann-Party auf RTL II - allerdings ohne Ton ... ! Musikalisch würde ich das nicht aushalten!
Aber die Möps-Girls im Publikum sind erste Sahne! Besser als die on-stage!
Jetzt beneide ich Dich nachträglich!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

1 stunde rum ick bin grade wieder da und wat sehe ick nur 1 posting-och mennooooooooooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich guck gerade die Ballermann-Party auf RTL II - allerdings ohne Ton ... ! Musikalisch würde ich das nicht aushalten!
> Aber die Möps-Girls im Publikum sind erste Sahne! Besser als die on-stage!
> Jetzt beneide ich Dich nachträglich!
> ...


gelle!hab mir auch standesgemäß sangria besorgt.klar,musik ist teilweise echt unter aller kanone,aber:WHO F*CKIN CARES??

ICH WILL ZURÜCK


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

wennet zurück geht sach ebscheid-icke komme denn mit wa!!!
so zum bunnys jagen geht halt doch nix über malle-glaub ich


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

logisch,mehr bunnys als auf malle geht nicht!!es sei denn,es ist ostern,dann findest du hier mehr


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

so,jetzt alle ton anmachen!!!!!der Jürgen!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *YETI sind einfch "Phil-Collins" der bike-Branche ...
> 
> Früher ganz vorne bei den Inovationen - und heute Mainstream-Müll für Friseure!
> ...


wääääääähhhhhh!!!!!!!
aus phaty,böer böser junge!!!!!!da mach ich mir die mühe,alle 30 seiten nachzulesen,freue mich über deine rammstein-vorliebe,über bastis sternstunde,die weisheiten,dass erst mädels kommen und dann alkohol und dann SOWAS!!!!
pfui pfui pfui!!!!nicht genug,dass ich mit keinem wort vermisst wurde,nein auch noch sowas!!!!
das mit todtnau überleg ich mir jetzt nochmal.
kokoderdieflaschesangriagleichleerhat
now listening to:red hot chili peppers "by the way"


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

yeaaaaaaaaah koko

respekt 30 seiten durchkucken is cool!!!!!!!!!

wat sacht der herr zu meinen geposteten bikes da sind nen paar nette bei wie ich finde, ach ja und der run auf die 3000 stand aj wohl mal wieder exemplarisch für meine verplantheit-da heb ich mir extra dat bonty auf und dann dieses missgeschick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> P.S: Wann kommt eigentlich koko wieder ?!? *


itz rules!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> wääääääähhhhhh!!!!!!!
> aus phaty,böer böser junge!!!!!!da mach ich mir die mühe,alle 30 seiten nachzulesen,freue mich über deine rammstein-vorliebe,über bastis sternstunde,die weisheiten,dass erst mädels kommen und dann alkohol und dann SOWAS!!!!
> ...



Also Kokolein, dass Du in diesem Stadium unserer Beziehung so zu zicken anfängst, dass tut mir aber schon irgendwie sehr weh .... 
Und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ich irgendwo bestimmt wegen Deiner Abwesenheit gaaaaanz doll traurig war, wo wir Dich doch so vermisst haben ...!!

Phat ... mussjetztmalganzschnellinskopfkissenweinen!!!!


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

och kommt seit doch ehrlich eigentlich hat doch niemand koko selber vermisst siondern nur das ÜBER_SEIN_ICH_BIN_KEIN_YETI_KOKOPELLI_HERZIEHEN: D


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *klassenfahrt???????????whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?????
> 
> 
> ...


mensch,ich glaub,die hab ich getroffen.echt süß,hat mir die ganze zeit von so nem langweiligen sebastian aus potsdam vorgejammert.aber ich wußte,wie ich sie trösten konnte


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> mensch,ich glaub,die hab ich getroffen.echt süß,hat mir die ganze zeit von so nem langweiligen sebastian aus potsdam vorgejammert.aber ich wußte,wie ich sie trösten konnte *



ich hoffe du hast ihr keine bilder von deinem rad gezeigt-nich dat die gute erblindet zurück kommt-oder noch schlimmer hat sie dich im hellen gesehen???????????


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

nee,nee,keine sorge.ich weiss auch ohne rad auf mich aufmerksam zu machen


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

......fiel mir heute mal auf wie verdammt viel coladosen es auf der welt gibt-dat is der hammer-gut dat ick ne sonnenbrille trug


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *nee,nee,keine sorge.ich weiss auch ohne rad auf mich aufmerksam zu machen *




Ich hätt da noch ein Foto zum posten .... hmmm soll ich oder soll ich nich ....


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *......fiel mir heute mal auf wie verdammt viel coladosen es auf der welt gibt-dat is der hammer-gut dat ick ne sonnenbrille trug *


oh ja,da sagst du was.sogar auf cala ratjada war jeden abend ein cola neben der bar angekettet,wo es jeden abend 2 longdrinks für 3  gab.mann,war das häßlich.versteh nur nicht,warum das angekettet war,hätte doch eh keiner geklaut


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> Ich hätt da noch ein Foto zum posten .... hmmm soll ich oder soll ich nich .... *


untersteh dich!!!!!sonst lass ich mich wirklich scheiden!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> Ich hätt da noch ein Foto zum posten .... hmmm soll ich oder soll ich nich .... *





tun du sollen täten


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> untersteh dich!!!!!sonst lass ich mich wirklich scheiden!!!! *



naja aber basti sagt jetzt gleich:

SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNN WIIIIIIIIIIIIILL!!!!!

.... das will ich doch nur sehen ...


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> untersteh dich!!!!!sonst lass ich mich wirklich scheiden!!!! *



sacht ma kinners wat habt ihr denn da eigentlcih beide am köcheln ????wart ihr zusammen auf malle und habt da nen cd testcentereröffnet in dem nen rechner steht von dem aus ihr hier im forum wart und alles den anschein hatte phaty wäre noch zu hasue im bett?


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Siehste ich kenn doch meinen Sohnemann... !!!!


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2002)

Wenn Du mal entführt werden solltest, wie würde denn dann die Ermittlerkommission heissen???

SOKO KOKO   ..... ???????


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2002)

und ihr beiden turteltauben wat is nu?
habt ihr doch nen testcenter für dosen aufgemacht und ick hab euch jetzt enttarnt?


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wenn Du mal entführt werden solltest, wie würde denn dann die Ermittlerkommission heissen???
> 
> SOKO KOKO   ..... ??????? *




*krabbelt grade wieder auf den stuhl und plums isser wieder hingefallen-kugelt sich und hält sich den bauch*


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Juli 2002)

@phaty:soko koko aber nich posten gelle.wollen doch barönsche noch ein bischen quälen 
@baron:das ist doch russische schei§§e!kannst mir nich erzählen,dass diese schweissnähte irgendwas aushalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *@phaty:soko koko aber nich posten gelle.wollen doch barönsche noch ein bischen quälen
> @baron:das ist doch russische schei§§e!kannst mir nich erzählen,dass diese schweissnähte irgendwas aushalten! *




mir doch egal-zum anschauen isset cool-bin eh geheimer amp fan also-tzzzzzzzzzz

ach ja ich steh auf schmerzen-HARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR   HARRRRRRRR


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Juli 2002)

wünsche übrigens festzuhalten,das wir drei die einzigen möhren sind,die samstag abend noch online sind.schande über uns!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

1. losfahren
2. abheben
3. fliegen
4. aufschlagen
5. Gabel knicken
6. HInterbau fliegt am Kopf vorbei
7. Körper trfft auf Boden auf
8. Gabel schiesst Bolzen in Richtung Fahrer
9. Kleinteile dringen unter die Schädeldecke durch
10. Krankenwagen kommt
11. _______________ flatline....

prost!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *wünsche übrigens festzuhalten,das wir drei die einzigen möhren sind,die samstag abend noch online sind.schande über uns!!!!! *



NUR DIE HARTEN KOMMEN IN DEN GARTEN!!!!

aber wir sind eigentlich 4 weil D666ster neben mir auf dem Bett sitzt!!!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Juli 2002)

ja ne,is klar.dann will ich euch beiden mal eine bettlektüre geben:


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

ach phatyleinchen
ick würde doch nie auf die idee kommen nen amp zu fahren es geht mir doch nur um die optik  und du musst zugeben dat haben die boys um den letner horst echt gut hinbekommen mit der optik


aber fahren?........tzzzzzzzzzzzzzztzzzzzzzzzzzz........ich will mit meinem leben noch was anfangen


zb.:

bontys
weiber
suff
bontys
weiber
suff
suff
suff
bontys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ja ne,is klar.dann will ich euch beiden mal eine bettlektüre geben: *



Die linke ist doch zum aufblasen oder???


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Juli 2002)

stichwort!!!
suff:hab ich !!!!
weiber:hab ich auch!(zumindest auf fotos)ICH bIN DER KÖNIG VON MALLORCA!!!!!!!
weils zu schön ist und ihr video grad im tv lief.und damit phaty die finger von domster lässt!!!look here!!!:


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Die linke ist doch zum aufblasen oder??? *


sieht der puppe die ich dir unbenutzt zurück geschickt habe verdammt ähnlich,oder?


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> sieht der puppe die ich dir unbenutzt zurück geschickt habe verdammt ähnlich,oder? *



Ach Du meinst Petra ....


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> sieht der puppe die ich dir unbenutzt zurück geschickt habe verdammt ähnlich,oder? *


yeaaaaaah endlich sinkt das niveau wieder-yipeee-man merkt koko is back

ach die geilikylie - dat is doch ma ne nette-mehr pics sehen will


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *und damit phaty die finger von domster lässt!!!look here!!!: *



zwei Minuten zu spät! Wir sind schon bei der Zigarette danach!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> yeaaaaaah endlich sinkt das niveau wieder-yipeee-man merkt koko is back
> 
> ach die geilikylie - dat is doch ma ne nette-mehr pics sehen will *


woll,ihr habt mich doch vermisst!
@phaty:ihr ferkel!
kokoderschonindemstadiumdesalkoholgenussesistwoersichandauerndvertippt!
solange ich das noch schreiben kann,bin ich nicht betrunken.höchstens ein bischen angebrütet.aber in guter körperlicher und seelischer verfassung


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> woll,ihr habt mich doch vermisst!
> @phaty:ihr ferkel!
> ...


und wir alle wissen nur die seelische vefassung zählt wirklich!!!


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> aber in guter körperlicher und seelischer verfassung *



Das wäre dann aber das erste Mal in diesem Jahr - oder?


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> ach die geilikylie - dat is doch ma ne nette-mehr pics sehen will *


wenn's weiter nichts ist!
koko proudly presents:geilikylieidiezweite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das wäre dann aber das erste Mal in diesem Jahr - oder? *


also,dafür,dass ihr zu zweit seid,kann ich schon ein wenig mehr erwarten,oder?


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

und am coolsten sáh die doch immernoch in diesem einen viedeo aus in dem sie in jeder szene nen anderet höschen an hatte, wo jedes knapper war als dat davor-wie hies doch dat lied gleich?naja egal ick mein dat video bei dem da sone tanzundtrinkparty ist


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Juli 2002)

tanz und trinkparty?einfach!MALLORCA!!!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

aber ihre schwester is auch net grade hässlich!

*hat jetzt leider kein bild parat*

soko koko übernehmen sie


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Juli 2002)

lalalalaalalalalaalala!!
so,kinners,schlaft gut,ich bin raus!


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und am coolsten sáh die doch immernoch in diesem einen viedeo aus in dem sie in jeder szene nen anderet höschen an hatte, wo jedes knapper war als dat davor-wie hies doch dat lied gleich?naja egal ick mein dat video bei dem da sone tanzundtrinkparty ist *



Ich frag mich gerade ob ich in Deinem Alter auch schon so detailiert beim Spannen war ...

phaty!
Wieder allein zu Hause ...


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *lalalalaalalalalaalala!!
> so,kinners,schlaft gut,ich bin raus! *



stimmt schlafen-mann und ick überlege wat ick die ganze zeit noch machen wolte-also in diesem sinne haut rein

ach und phat las die finger vom dooooomster!


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich frag mich gerade ob ich in Deinem Alter auch schon so detailiert beim Spannen war ...
> ...


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

Gute Nacht John-Boy, gute Nacht Elisabeth ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *aber ihre schwester is auch net grade hässlich!
> 
> *hat jetzt leider kein bild parat*
> ...


momentsche barönsche!noch nicht am kissen horchen!
soko koko präsentiert ermittlungsergebnisse!


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> momentsche barönsche!noch nicht am kissen horchen!
> soko koko präsentiert ermittlungsergebnisse! *



*SCHWIIIIIIING!!!*


----------



## itz (28. Juli 2002)

Wenn Koko das Bild von Kylies Schwester gestern Abend noch mitbekommen hat dann steht der heute nicht mehr auf  

So jetzt is aber gut mit Porno ....


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MOTTENFRASS im Kurbelbereich ...???


----------



## itz (28. Juli 2002)

Wasserträger oder Alkoholiker ?!?


----------



## itz (28. Juli 2002)

Schlagt mich bis eben war mir http://www.firstflightbikes.com/ absolut unbekannt, welche Schande ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (28. Juli 2002)

@phat: ist dir das ding in der nase schon vorher aufgefallen ? mir nicht ... .aber gestern beim spiel um platz 3 durfte sie nicht spielen und war etwas traurig ...


----------



## bsg (28. Juli 2002)

und prompt haben sie es gegen italien vergeigt und sind nur vierte geworden ... da war sie noch nachdenklicher


----------



## itz (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *und prompt haben sie es gegen italien vergeigt und sind nur vierte geworden ... da war sie noch nachdenklicher *




... nene, sie hat sich wahrscheinlich gedacht... oh man der Typ der mich andauernd fotographiert is schon wieder da und nervt


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

Da haue ich Geilies Schwester doch in die Tonne für ... was für ein GÖTTIN!!!


----------



## bsg (28. Juli 2002)

na ja, ist schon traurig am finaltag zusehen zu müssen nachdem man die ganze zeit gut gespielt hat. wahrscheinlich hat sie sich im training ein bisschen verletzt oder so ... aber sie ist wirklich ganz süss und auch ganz nett ;-)


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> * ... aber sie ist wirklich ganz süss und auch ganz nett ;-) *



Mach mir hier noch das Maul wässrig ... DU FOLTERKNECHT!!!

Mehr pics!!! Ich mach 'nen Fan-Club auf!

phaty!


----------



## bsg (28. Juli 2002)

@phat: danach waren wir noch alle mit den mädels auf der abschlußfete im myer's (ulmer nobeldisco) ... die mädels können auch gut (an-)tanzen ...

außerdem bin ich die ganze zeit direkt hinter ihr gesessen. auf dem einen bild siehst du am rechten rand einen roten ärmel, das war mein bruder, mein stuhl nebenan


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@phat: danach waren wir noch alle mit den mädels auf der abschlußfete im myer's (ulmer nobeldisco) ... die mädels können auch gut (an-)tanzen ...
> 
> außerdem bin ich die ganze zeit direkt hinter ihr gesessen. auf dem einen bild siehst du am rechten rand einen roten ärmel, das war mein bruder, mein stuhl nebenan  *



Jetzt ist es offizielle: ICH HASSE DICH!


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

meine NUMMER 2 isse net sweeeeeeeeeet

aber zur beruhigumg die aht nur so deppert dreingeblickt weil sie wusste dat ick net zuschaue und sie net trösten kann wenet doch ne klappt mit platzt 3


@itz
die site net zu kennen is allerdings echt ne schande


----------



## bsg (28. Juli 2002)

@phat: bitte , bitte ! die ganzen bilder habe ich nur für dich gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@phat: bitte , bitte ! die ganzen bilder habe ich nur für dich gemacht  *



Du lügst auch ohne rot zu werden ... !!!


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Juli 2002)

jaja,redet euch nur gegenseitig heiß!
aber eines stelle ich mal fest:
@bsg+phaty:ihr seid zu alt
@baron:du bist zu jung,außerdem hast du ja noch dat nadinsche!(siehste,hab alles nachgelesen)

ups,da fällt mir auf,nr.3 würde ja ideal zu mir passen!

HUP HOLLAND,HUP!!!!!


----------



## bsg (28. Juli 2002)

@koko: ich bin gerade mal 23 geworden, dann kann ich mir gut ne 18jährige freundin leisten, oder ?


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Wasserträger oder Alkoholiker ?!?
> 
> 
> ...



barons bike damit holt er unserem beachvolleyballteam wasser.und in einer pulle hat er allohol,damit er bei nadine wieder irgendeine ausrede hat!!


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *jaja,redet euch nur gegenseitig heiß!
> aber eines stelle ich mal fest:
> @bsg+phaty:ihr seid zu alt
> ...



Ich glaube Du hast in Malle zu viel Testosteron getankt!!!
Ist Dir schon mal aufgefallen, wieviel junges Gemüse mit alten Säcken rumläuft? Frag Dich mal warum ...  

phaty!
never too old to kick your ass!


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

17.38 Uhr MTV

Ozzy Osbourne diskutiert mit seiner Tochter über den "Vagina-Doctor" ... !!!

Besser wird es nicht mehr in diesem Leben - beam me up Scotty!


----------



## itz (28. Juli 2002)

Ossy's Tochter hat ja nen Lieb rausgebraucht naja sagen wir mal so, hat ein Lied gecovert (Cindy *ichweissnichtwiesichderNameschreibt* Lauper glaube ich  ), auf jeden Fall ganz schlecht ... das Papa das erlaubt,tststs .... nix mehr los mit dem prince of f*ckin' darkness, is wohl doch der prince of f*ckin' bubbles  

Wer hat eigentlich mal die Behauptung "Triathleten sein besonders bescheuerte Menschen" aufgestellt ?!? Dem stimm ich seit heute zu *achhätteichihmseineSoftrideSchwingedochindenAnusgeschoben* ..

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Wer hat eigentlich mal die Behauptung "Triathleten sein besonders bescheuerte Menschen" aufgestellt ?!? *



Ich war's!!!

 ... knapp gefolgt von Ferarri-Fans in Hockenheim! "SSSSSSchhhhuuuuuummmmmmiiiiiii!!!"

Das Cover der Tochter war Madonnas "Papa Don't Preach" da INCUBUS die Instrumente reingeschreddert haben find ich es ganz gut!


----------



## itz (28. Juli 2002)

Ach Madonna war's, naja wat soll's dann is ja halb so schlimm  

Man fast es nicht jetzt hast du in einem Posting zwei mal recht gehabt *RESPEKT*  

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Man fast es nicht jetzt hast du in einem Posting zwei mal recht gehabt *RESPEKT*
> 
> Chris *



Ich bin halt doch der Held vom Erdbeer-Feld! 
Kannste nix machen Itzi ... wie war denn das Weinfeschd? Ferdisch??

phaty!
"Alle Hesse sind Verbrecher - weil die klaue Aschebescher...!"


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)




----------



## itz (28. Juli 2002)

Ei des Weinfesdsche war schon schö feuscht fröhlisch  ... Weinfest eben ... nur gestern ganz ohne reiern , aber man kann nicht immer alles geben ..

..dat is ja die Nodoubt Schnecke ... die fand ich mal richtig geil (also die Mucke) aber eigentlich hätten die es nach der vorletzten Platte auch gut sein lassen können !

Chris


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

hach ja die GWEN

*wat besseret fiel mir grad net ein*

*ist grade irgendwie extrem angepisst*


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> *ist grade irgendwie extrem angepisst* *



ach Grosser was issn los mit Dir ...


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ach Grosser was issn los mit Dir ... *



ick bin nich besoffen und wär es gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> ick bin nich besoffen und wär es gern *



Deine Sorgen möcht ich haben .... !!!


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Deine Sorgen möcht ich haben .... !!! *




glaub mir dat willste net-is ja nu net so dat ick einfach nur stramm sein will


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

aber egal

back to topic

wat is nu mit unseren volleyballerinnen?lagern wa die nach island aus?


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *aber egal
> 
> back to topic
> ...



Ich geh nach Tschechien!


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

tja dann muss ick wohl mitkommen und meine nummer 2 vor dir beschützen

*liest sich grade seit ner halben stunde nochma den fat-threat durch*


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *tja dann muss ick wohl mitkommen und meine nummer 2 vor dir beschützen
> 
> *liest sich grade seit ner halben stunde nochma den fat-threat durch* *



Ich glaube Du hast den Henri Lesewitz doch sehr lieb.... !!!


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich glaube Du hast den Henri Lesewitz doch sehr lieb.... !!!  *



nee du keene angst-ok ich respektierre dat wat er macht aber auch nich mehr-ich kenne ihn ja net

nee mir geht es nur darum mit ihm mal diese sache die ich in meinen paar postings (nach denen er ja schlagartig dat forum verlassen hat)geschrieben habe, zu diskutieren-sachlich-ohne irgendwelche blöden komentare-wie wir es ja schon hatten (ich glaube du weist was ich meine und wen)


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

ach ja ich glaub ich geh ma wiede auf bilder suche


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

...


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

....eigenartige sitzposition garantiert....






ach ja ......dank an firstflghtbikes......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

dat nenn ick patriotismus


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

an meine zeichnung von dem klein dat ick hier mal gesehen habe???

so sah es aus-naja gut der rahmen-exakt der gleiche-aber so heruntergekommen


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

...


----------



## lebaron (28. Juli 2002)

mhmmmmmmmmmmmm

is dat wohl noch nen echtet?


----------



## Kokopelli (29. Juli 2002)

na,ich merk schon,typischer sonntagabend.
barönschen haut schon wieder planlos irgendwelche bildsche in die landschaft,phaty ist auch nicht wirklich kreativ und itz trauert noch seinem nicht vorhandenen auswurf von gestern abend hinterher.
ein fall für SOKO KOKO!!!!!
vorher schmeiß ich euch aber noch einen namen in den rachen,damit nadinsche endlich ruhe hat:;ANKE,weil koko is ja auch in good old germany nicht untätig!


----------



## Kokopelli (29. Juli 2002)

so,damit ihr auch gut schlafen könnt.
SOKO KOKO präsentiert:the one and only.....
...........S-H-A-K-I-R-A.........


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

Ich sag ja KOKO - Überdosis! Irgendwas haben sie dir in den Sangria-Eimer gemischt ANKE ... Anke ... wer ist eigentlich Anke ...

hier noch was für'n Porno-Abend!


----------



## Kokopelli (29. Juli 2002)

au mann,das sind schmerzen!!!ich sehe farben,überall farben.
phaty,wenn das deins sein sollte,dann biste aber noch nicht ganz mit ausmalen fertig,oder aber kein problem,nimmst du einfach die faber-castell die daneben liegen und malst ein bischen.häßlicher geht's eh nimmer.sehr gelungen finde ich auch die scheibenbremsaufnahme.
*kotzwürg*


----------



## itz (29. Juli 2002)

Wenn man den Rahmen aus der Ferne sehen würde, könnte man von der Lackierung her auf Bergamont oder so Tippen  

Glitter Grau, tuffich Babyblau und Gallengelb ... da kommt keine Freude auf ...
Und dieser Rot,Schwarz,Gelbe Zierstreifen am Sitzrohr soll wohl die Stelle "Hier zum Wegwerfen anfassen" markieren oder wie ?!?

Chris, der Bauernmalerei am Rahmen tot chique findet, Blümchen so weit das Auge reicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



... komisch ab Rahmengrösse XL sehen C'dales ganz besonders bescheiden aus ...  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Chris, der Bauernmalerei am Rahmen tot chique findet, Blümchen so weit das Auge reicht  *



Na Dir kann geholfen werden!


----------



## itz (29. Juli 2002)

Och ein so nen Blümchen, is auch nich das wahre ...
.. dachte eher an so was auf grünem Grund


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Och ein so nen Blümchen, is auch nich das wahre ...
> .. dachte eher an so was auf grünem Grund  *



Das ist ja wohl der definitive Beweis, dass Du total pervers bist!


----------



## itz (29. Juli 2002)

~ Blümchen Dekor am Unterrohr , das kommt dem Phaty spanisch vor ~


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

Ich wandere aus! Kommt Jemand mit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (29. Juli 2002)

@phat: bin dabei ;-)

müssen wir nur noch ein paar millionärinnen und ein paar volleyballerinnen mitnehmen *g*


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@phat: bin dabei ;-)
> 
> müssen wir nur noch ein paar millionärinnen und ein paar volleyballerinnen mitnehmen *g* *



Millionärinnen gibt es da genug - und Volleyballerinnen in den USA??? OH MEIN GOTT!!!   
Cheerleaderinnen ... Schwimmerinnen ... auch sehr reizende Rugby-Spielerinnen gibt es da ... aber die können doch keine Tschechin ersetzen!!!!

ach ja ....

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

Basti Auf geht's ... !!!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

ja ick probier ja schon immer aber du bist irgendwie immer 60 postings weiter(circa)

@den perversen itz

du bist ja wohl gar nimmer zu retten blümchen auf kleiderbügeln TZTZTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

Meine Antwort wird glatt vom System verschluckt!


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

Wenn ich Ende August zur Singlespeeder EM und zur Tontauben-Weltmeisterschaft unterwegs bin kannst Du mich easy einholen ... 10 Tage nicht am Rechner! Dann musst Du meinen Platz eh einnehmen ...

Wer kommt denn jetzt eigentlich nach Todtnau zur EM????

MELDEN!!!

phaty

P.S.: 40.000 hits haben wir gleich ...


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

yeaaaaaaaaah der basti hat den 40000-ten hit gemachht!


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *yeaaaaaaaaah der basti hat den 40000-ten hit gemachht! *


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

und nur noch knapp 4000 dann haben wir die gallerie locker eingeholt!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

......im irrenhaus ausgebrochen oder auf slipknot trip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

......im irrenhaus ausgebrochen oder auf slipknot trip


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *......im irrenhaus ausgebrochen oder auf slipknot trip
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist Koko in Malle beim alljährlichen "Wer-macht-sich-durch-ein-gefälschtes-Yeti-zum-Clown-Rennen" ...


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

in general i like this guy

der muss mitte der neunziger irgendwann mal mords langeweile gehabt haben und hat über so ziemlich alles mal tabellen erstellt ob dat shimano produktnummern waren oder die sattelstützmaße von irgendwelchen rahmen-da wird bei so ziemlich jeder such fündig


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

FRAGT ABER BITTE NICHT WAT DAT FÜR NE FIRMA IS_GUCKT BEI SHELDON!!!!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das ist Koko in Malle beim alljährlichen "Wer-macht-sich-durch-ein-gefälschtes-Yeti-zum-Clown-Rennen" ... *



der war gut großer

aber is dir ma aufgeffalen der typ hat keine shifter-du weist wat dat heist-und dann diese maske oder isset doch sein gesicht?


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> der war gut großer
> ...



klar, nur Singlespeeder sind so Hard-Core!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

...nen slingshot trike sein

dat problem is nur i seh koane stahlseile net


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

Das neue Specialized - Bild von der Pressekonferenz am Wochenend!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das neue Specialized - Bild von der Pressekonferenz am Wochenend!
> 
> 
> ...



sorry aber specialized is auch sone firma die bei mir automatisch nen feindbild erstellt-auch wenn der stumpy geil war aber wie gesgt WAR wat die jetzt bauen halt ich für ganz schöne grütze-hässliche grütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

es gibt zwei spcialized bikes die ich cool finde 1.alte stumpys, 2.dieses carbon/titanmuffen-verbund teil (s-works ultimate?)


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> sorry aber specialized is auch sone firma die bei mir automatisch nen feindbild erstellt-auch wenn der stumpy geil war aber wie gesgt WAR wat die jetzt bauen halt ich für ganz schöne grütze-hässliche grütze *



Naja jetzt wo Du Liegerade-Fan bist, musst Du natürlich sofort ein paar Birkenstock kaufen und Veganer werden ...
Da is Specialized natürlich doof! 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

ick und liegerad fan?????????
tztzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ick und liegerad fan?????????
> tztzzzzzzzzzzzzz *



tschuldige ich hatte doch glatt vergessen, wie so ein "LEIDER-IMMER-NOCH-KEIN-BONTRAGER" aussieht ... jetzt isses mir wieder eingefallen!!!
Für Dich und Nadinchen ...


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

du tier duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

wat für ein radel is heute am baron vorbeigebraust-kleiner tip:TITAN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (29. Juli 2002)

Geschnörkel gehört an Colt's und Flinten nicht an Bikes ... *warumwillesnichtinBarönchensKopfrein*  

Und der Herr Braun wäre um einiges kühler wenn er noch ne Gummipuppe da bei hätte ....  

Und juhu endlich mal ein schönes C'dale  naja rote C'dales sind ja immer schön aber egal  

Und so als Tipp für jederman: Fangt nach 10 Jähriger Pause nicht einfach wieder mit dem Basketball spielen an - da gibt's keine schönen Frauen, man bekommt Blasen an den Füssen und höchst wahrscheinlich nen Mörder Muskelkater ... 

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

Basti Du brauchst ganz dringend eine Therapie!!!!

Merlin mit MAG 21?

phaty!


----------



## itz (29. Juli 2002)

Ähh wie einfach Barönchen : Das is der neue Winora Titan Singlespeeder  *denTeufelandieWandmal*


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Und so als Tipp für jederman: Fangt nach 10 Jähriger Pause nicht einfach wieder mit dem Basketball spielen an - da gibt's keine schönen Frauen, man bekommt Blasen an den Füssen und höchst wahrscheinlich nen Mörder Muskelkater ...
> 
> Chris *



"I beliiiiiiiiiive I can flyyyyyyyyyyyyyy..."


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Geschnörkel gehört an Colt's und Flinten nicht an Bikes ... *warumwillesnichtinBarönchensKopfrein*
> 
> Und der Herr Braun wäre um einiges kühler wenn er noch ne Gummipuppe da bei hätte ....
> ...



itzi wo siehst du hier nen rotes cdale?????
UND SCHNÖRKELN KÖNNEN RUHIG; MÜSSEN ABER NET ZWINGEND; ABER SCHÖNER IS SCHON


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Ähh wie einfach Barönchen : Das is der neue Winora Titan Singlespeeder  *denTeufelandieWandmal* *



Booooooah Itzi das war ein Tritt in die Knödeln - aber gaaaanz heftig ... hast Du  mir gerade Angst gemacht ...

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Basti Du brauchst ganz dringend eine Therapie!!!!
> 
> Merlin mit MAG 21?
> ...



OK NET SCHLECHT

ABER JETZT GEHT ES ANS MUNTERE TEILE RATEN

oh vergessen die "grossmachtaste" auszumachen


----------



## itz (29. Juli 2002)

Oh ja fliegen wäre echt schön, denn Pinguingang sucks ...


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

warte ma woher kenn ich das?????

BATMAAAAAAAAAAAN??????


yeaaaah die alte fledermaus

ähm aber basketball is doch eigentlcih ne geile sache


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> itzi wo siehst du hier nen rotes cdale?????
> *



na hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (29. Juli 2002)

Mit dem Baron wird's so enden wie mit allen grossen Künstlern, wenn er sich erst mal tot gesoffen hat wird er berühmt und dann Tauschen wir sein Paint-Artwork gegen olle Bonty's ein


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Mit dem Baron wird's so enden wie mit allen grossen Künstlern, wenn er sich erst mal tot gesoffen hat wird er berühmt und dann Tauschen wir sein Paint-Artwork gegen olle Bonty's ein  *



schön wär dat

1. tot gesoffen  geiles ding aber bitte beim biken
2. my art gegen bontys=mein lebenstraum+guter zweck und eh total klasse

izti dat halten wir fest

ich geb dann bescheid wenn es mit dem tot saufen so weit ist und ich genug gemalt habe


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Mit dem Baron wird's so enden wie mit allen grossen Künstlern, wenn er sich erst mal tot gesoffen hat wird er berühmt und dann Tauschen wir sein Paint-Artwork gegen olle Bonty's ein  *



Aber vorher schneide ich ihm noch ein Ohr ab!!!

phaty!


----------



## itz (29. Juli 2002)

Basketball is dann ******** wenn Jungspunde einen in Grund und Boden spielen, der Platz Asphaltbelag hat und man mit total ausgelatschten End90er B-ball_oldschool_schuhen samt sich auflösender Sohle probiert auf Tier zu machen


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Aber vorher schneide ich ihm noch ein Ohr ab!!!
> ...



phaty vergiss net dat ick bestimmt schneller rennen kann  als du

aber warte mal dat war doch rubens mit dem ohr oder?na dann- schneid ab dat teil!


----------



## itz (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> schön wär dat
> ...



Du solltest dem Nadinchen dann schon mal dein IBC-Kennwort aufschreiben, die kann dann ja bescheid sagen ...


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Du solltest dem Nadinchen dann schon mal dein IBC-Kennwort aufschreiben, die kann dann ja bescheid sagen ... *



schon vorgesorgt dat lüft allet über auto-login

ach stimmt es gibt ja auch noch andere rechner auffe welt ausser meinem


----------



## itz (29. Juli 2002)

Lebaron, du scheinst ja echt für alles vorgesorgt zu haben ... hast deinen Compi wohl mit deinem Pulsmesser gekoppelt ...
... ja ja die Ausdauerspochtlär


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> aber warte mal dat war doch rubens mit dem ohr oder?! *





Jetzt muss ick erst ma luft holen kinners....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> Jetzt muss ick erst ma luft holen kinners....     *



heyy wat'n los dann musste mich wohl ma aufklären wer dat war ick wees et war irgendnen kunstmann


----------



## itz (29. Juli 2002)

Komm Baron rate weiter  , aber ich muss auch gerade böse  überlegen, war dat nich der Sonnenblumen in Klecksen Maler, desen Name ich *zumGlücksonstblamierichmichnochrichtig* eben gar nicht weiss ?!?


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

VAAAAAAAAAN GOGH


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

det war irjendson Kunstmann ...!

Ich glaube wir machen das nächste Trainingslager in der PROVENCE damit ihr mal was lernt Ihr Pillermänner ... wenn jetzt noch einer weiss, in welcher Stadt der war, dann gibt es einen PIN als Sonderpreis ... !!!

Ach ja YoEddy-Aufkleber habe ich noch hier für Euch ... müsst ihr mir mal bei Gelegenheit Eure Adressen mailen ...

phaty!


----------



## itz (29. Juli 2002)

Ey Phaty... nach hinne ... klär mal auf ich muss ins Bett und wenn ich das nicht weiss kann ich doch nich einschlafen  

Chris aka Kulturbanause


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *det war irjendson Kunstmann ...!
> 
> Ich glaube wir machen das nächste Trainingslager in der PROVENCE damit ihr mal was lernt Ihr Pillermänner ... wenn jetzt noch einer weiss, in welcher Stadt der war, dann gibt es einen PIN als Sonderpreis ... !!!
> ...



yo eddy aufkleber-omit haben wa denn die verdient???

ähm provence-keene ahnung sonen franzosenort eben-war van gogh richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Ey Phaty... nach hinne ... klär mal auf ich muss ins Bett und wenn ich das nicht weiss kann ich doch nich einschlafen
> 
> Chris aka Kulturbanause  *



naja VanGogh hat ja gestimmt... aber sonst... ich bin entsetz ... und Basti macht Abitur... nee nee nee

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> yo eddy aufkleber-omit haben wa denn die verdient???
> *



nicht mit Deinem Kunst-Wissen!!!


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

provence.....avignon?????


----------



## itz (29. Juli 2002)

War da wenigstens der mit den Sonneblumen, und dem Pinsel_ganz_oft_auf's_Bild_getupft_style, schon oder ?!?


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2002)

heyyy ich brauch kein kunstwissen-kuck an deinen kühlschrank pai und du weist wer nen künzzzzztler ist*museum of modern art wartet*


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *War da wenigstens der mit den Sonneblumen, und dem Pinsel_ganz_oft_auf's_Bild_getupft_style, schon oder ?!? *



Sonnenblumen ja - tupfen bedingt! Du hat Renoir im Kopf - natürlich ohne es zu wissen!!! Weisst Du was jetzt kommt BASTI?????

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

wat is nu mit der auflösung phati-oder weeste dat doch selber net?


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Sonnenblumen ja - tupfen bedingt! Du hat Renoir im Kopf - natürlich ohne es zu wissen!!! Weisst Du was jetzt kommt BASTI?????
> ...



in bezug auf was??????wat soll ick jetzt wissen wat auf renoir folgt oder wat?


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

warte ich weis wen du meinst und dat fällt mir auch noch ein-mist ick besutz kein kunst buch-


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

UNSTERBLICHKEIT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

nee halt na dat war doch van gogh-na wat is denn jetzt noch offen?


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *nee halt na dat war doch van gogh-na wat is denn jetzt noch offen? *



Mein 1000. Posting vielleicht??????????????????

phaty!


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

Phaty du Tier und ich such gerade dieses Sonnenblumenbild *agro*


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

*jetz will er aber viel lieber wissen wie man solche tabellen einfügt*

sonen sonneblumenbildchen-da musste nur ma kurz google anmachen

@phat
achso wenn es nur um dein 1000-tes ging is ja dat räääääzel jetz gelöst oder?


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> **jetz will er aber viel lieber wissen wie man solche tabellen einfügt*
> 
> sonen sonneblumenbildchen-da musste nur ma kurz google anmachen
> *



Ich das auch wissen will und von google hab ich gerade drei geöffnete Fenster  und Renoir mein ich nicht (bei dem is alles viel zu clean gemalt) aber is egal ... für heute  ... ich such weiter keine Frage


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Ich das auch wissen will und von google hab ich gerade drei geöffnete Fenster  und Renoir mein ich nicht (bei dem is alles viel zu clean gemalt) aber is egal ... für heute  ... ich such weiter keine Frage  *



es geht ja auch um van gogh!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Ich das auch wissen will und von google hab ich gerade drei geöffnete Fenster  und Renoir mein ich nicht (bei dem is alles viel zu clean gemalt) aber is egal ... für heute  ... ich such weiter keine Frage  *



Einen Monet für Dich ...


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

heyyyyyy

der alte claude hängt bei mir im flur!!!nagut zugegeben kein original


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

... als Besitzer der Sonnenblumen könntest Du ca. 75.000 BONTRAGERS kaufen - oder Du könntest Cracknfail kaufen und in den Ruin treiben oder Du könntest KEITH BONTRAGER kaufen ... der könnte Dich ja dann adoptieren udn Du baust Dir Dein eigenes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

na wennet weiter nix is kauf ick mir halt die sonnenblumen und dann benenne ich mich in"LEBONTRAGER" um


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

Desch könnt des Rätsels Lösung sein ... oder die Aufklärung eines Unwissenden ... Monet is rein vom der Art her sehr gut möglich   

... und Renoir hab ich gesucht, weil ich bei vanGogh nix gescheites gefunden hab .... ein bisschen denken geht ja noch  

Ne wat is dat schön jetzt kann ich vielleicht ja besser einschlafen


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

wobei mir grade einfällt wat is eigentlcih aus lucyund el geworden von denen hört man hier gar nix mehr


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Desch könnt des Rätsels Lösung sein ... oder die Aufklärung eines Unwissenden ... Monet is rein vom der Art her sehr gut möglich
> 
> ... und Renoir hab ich gesucht, weil ich bei vanGogh nix gescheites gefunden hab .... ein bisschen denken geht ja noch
> ...



jetzt wird mir dat aber doch zu viel kunst auf einmal-da beib ich doch lieber bei mener modern art-so dat waret heute für mich

UND ICH BIN RAUS


*listening to the bc-52'S - love shack*


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

ich glaub Du meinst Jennes!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

so viele Pünktchen ...






Gute Nacht John-Boy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

@phat
und wo sind da sonnenblumen????


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

Ne das is es ja .. ich meine wat ganz anderes  .. hab da irgendwas mit drei (?!?) Sonnenblumen im Kopf, keine Ahnung ... blätter morgen mal nen paar Bücher durch da sollte es drinn sein, is vielleicht einfacher als wenn ich jetzt mit Paintbrush anfange  

Gut's Nächtle


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> und wo sind da sonnenblumen???? *



Mein Gott was sind das hier für PISA-Opfer!!!
Es ging ENTWEDER um Sonnenblumen ODER um Pünktchen ... !!!

Sonnenbluemen ist Van Gogh (da gibt es mehrere) und die meisten Pünktchen hat Monet gezaubert... 2003 geht es mit mir nach PARIS - damit ihr mal Bildung abkriegt!!!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das ist Koko in Malle beim alljährlichen "Wer-macht-sich-durch-ein-gefälschtes-Yeti-zum-Clown-Rennen" ... *


ihr tiere,ich wußte gar nicht,dass ich fotofiert worden bin 
ach so,ihr kunstbanausen,van gogh hat sich das ohr im absinth-rausch abgeschnitten.solltet ihr auch mal ausprobieren 
@phaty:wegen der ssem überlege ich ernsthaft.wär bestimmt spaßig.mach mir das doch mal schmackhaft.
in diesem sinne.guts nächtle!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> @phaty:wegen der ssem überlege ich ernsthaft.wär bestimmt spaßig.mach mir das doch mal schmackhaft.
> *



Schmackhaft????

Tannenzäpfle-Bier, 40 Besoffene Engländer und ICH BIN DA!!!!

Das sollte ja wohl reichen!!!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

Da ich ja orthopädisch ausser Gefecht gesetzt bin, darfst Du als erster Mensch das GERMANS EinGanG fahren ... Cook Kurbeln, Manitou Comp 4, Bullseye Naben SPOT Teile .... hmmmm lecker lecker ...!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juli 2002)

alles klar,bin da!!!!!
jetzt darfst du überlegen,was mich überzeugt hat:dass du da bist,oder das rad?


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

Nen schönen Vormittag Mädels  ,

wenn ich nich bald irgendwie Ersatz für meine Kopfschlag-Gabel bekomm is die Frage ob ich überhaupt mit fahr  ... naja dabei bin ich auf jeden Fall .. auch wenn ich dann nur trinke, rauch und euch nerv wie ******** es ist nicht Radeln zu können ... oder ich geh DH fahren *erleucht*  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

So was lässt sich das Barönchen wegen Abi und sparen für's bike entgehen ....
ITZ, KOKO, DOM, PHATY und das ESK ... 

The empire strikes back!

phaty!

@koko: natürlich kommst Du wegen mir! Ist doch klar ... !!!
@itz: einfach die Schalkabel am Cracknfail ausbauen und mitfahren!! It's so easy!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

Wollen wir uns vorher in Höhe Karlsruhe oder so treffen und dort zusammen in Todtnau aufschlagen? Dann wird der "impact" grösser ...  

Wann wolltet ihr den los? Freitag?

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> @itz: einfach die Schalkabel am Cracknfail ausbauen und mitfahren!! It's so easy! *



Dat hat doch gar keine Schaltkabel, weil es is doch schon unendlich lange ein SS, nur mir hat's die Laufflächen von der Gabel Führung  zerschossen und jetzt hat sie 1,5 cm Spiel im Holm.. hab nicht unbedingt Lust drauf zu testen wann sie ganz auseinander fällt ... 
... ich such ja schon Ersatz, aber olle DD50 oder 60 scheinen gleich auf den Müll zuwandern und so'nen Luft_Feder_dreck will ich nich


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

Und let me mal look in my Kalender ... ähm ...  
ehrlich schon am Freitag .. Party is am 24. also Samstag , oder ...
... lieg ich wieder mal falsch  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Und let me mal look in my Kalender ... ähm ...
> ehrlich schon am Freitag .. Party is am 24. also Samstag , oder ...
> ... lieg ich wieder mal falsch
> ...



Ja ich bin auch noch am Zögern wg. Freitag aber die Party an dem Abend - unorganisiert und wild - soll woll zum Besten gehören was abgeht! Die Tommies sind dann auch schon da!!! Also sollten wir uns überlegen!

phaty!


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

Also ich bin da ja recht flexiebel, falls ich vorher nicht noch heiraten sollte  ... und Party is immer gut ... aber wir haben ja noch ein bisschen Zeit ..


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Also ich bin da ja recht flexiebel, falls ich vorher nicht noch heiraten sollte  ... und Party is immer gut ... aber wir haben ja noch ein bisschen Zeit ..  *



Als Teilnehmer darf man die Liftanlage und den ganzen Park frei benutzen! GLAUBE ICH ... also Samstag Morgen wäre klasse zum "spielen" ... !!!
Und geheiratet wird nicht - wir kaufen uns doch ne Volleyball-Mannschaft (Frauschaft!) ... oder???

phaty!


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

... ach ja stimmt ja, die Volleyball-Frauenschaft .. na dann wird eben nicht geheiratet ...  ...
Frei Park Benutzung, ohoh *Gefahr* auf das sich da niemand ins Aus schiesst, glaube mit nem Ht würde ich den DH nur runterfahren wenn mir einer ne Knarre an den Kopf hält  ... macht zwar hart but isn't funny ..!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *... ach ja stimmt ja, die Volleyball-Frauenschaft .. na dann wird eben nicht geheiratet ...  ...
> Frei Park Benutzung, ohoh *Gefahr* auf das sich da niemand ins Aus schiesst, glaube mit nem Ht würde ich den DH nur runterfahren wenn mir einer ne Knarre an den Kopf hält  ... macht zwar hart but isn't funny ..! *



Kannst Dir ja ein KONA mieten!!! 

phaty!


----------



## raymund (30. Juli 2002)

So, seit Freitag Abend habe ich jede freie Minute damit verbracht alle 147!!! Seiten zu lesen.
Ist schon Wahnsinn, was ihr da zusammengeschrieben habt.
Damit der Thread nicht einschläft, werde ich von Zuhause aus mal meine 3 Fahrräder posten und mich der Kritik stellen.
Besonderes (Raritäten) ist nicht dabei eher was fürs Gruselkabinett: 1 neueres Cannondale Fully, 1 Noname Strassen MTB und mein 91er StVO-Arbeitfahr-Panzer Giant Innova (Stahl)

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *So, seit Freitag Abend habe ich jede freie Minute damit verbracht alle 147!!! Seiten zu lesen.
> *



Du bist mein neuer Held Raymund!!!
Hast Du das ohne Medikamente geschafft? 
Dafür darfst Du auch ein Cracknfail posten (ach nee das heisst ja C'dale) ohne das ich was sagen werde...  

STVO-Panzer hört sich aber sehr gut an!

phaty!

P.S.: 147 Seiten - und was hat Dir besser gefallen? Shakira oder die Volleyballerinnen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymund (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Du bist mein neuer Held Raymund!!!
> ...



Die Volleyballerinnen, die sind wenigstens echt.
Hat jemand ein Bild wie Shakira ungeschminkt nach dem Aufstehen aussieht?

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Die Volleyballerinnen, die sind wenigstens echt.
> ...



Aber Senior Raymundo ....

Shakira guckt man sich doch nicht von VORNE an ... !!!!!


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Kannst Dir ja ein KONA mieten!!!
> ...



Oder mein MountainCycle nehmen , obwohl dafür könnt's fast ein bisserl mehr FW für haben ..


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

Und wieso sollte hier irgendetwas einschlafen  , was jetzt aber bestimmt nicht heissen soll dass Raymund seine Fotos nicht posten soll ... denn so ein C'dale ist ja immer gerne gesehen *jetztmindestensfünfLeuteamMesserwetzensind*    

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Und wieso sollte hier irgendetwas einschlafen  *



Er muss den Geist des threads erst verstehen lernen .... aber DAFÜR muss man mal 2 Stunden online sein, wenn der Baron am POSTEN ist ... 

"Weeeste ick wees ja och nischt, wie ick det machen soll ... aber ick wees nich wer mir ein Bonty jezt schenken wörde ... klar alter ... ???? "

Da möchte mann Jugendpsychologe sein ... !!

phaty


----------



## raymund (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Und wieso sollte hier irgendetwas einschlafen  , was jetzt aber bestimmt nicht heissen soll dass Raymund seine Fotos nicht posten soll ... denn so ein C'dale ist ja immer gerne gesehen *jetztmindestensfünfLeuteamMesserwetzensind*
> 
> Chris *



Dat dauert noch, da ich noch "auffe Aabeit" bin.
Ich bin froh, daß ich überhaupt etwas fachfremdes anschauen zu können, da bei uns vor Kurzem eine Filtersoftware installiert wurde, die zuerst Alles gefiltert hat (Schock!!)
Inzwischen hat man die Einstellungen etwas entschärft, aber das Anhängen von Dateien funktioniert nicht.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *So, seit Freitag Abend habe ich jede freie Minute damit verbracht alle 147!!! Seiten zu lesen.
> Ist schon Wahnsinn, was ihr da zusammengeschrieben habt.
> Damit der Thread nicht einschläft, werde ich von Zuhause aus mal meine 3 Fahrräder posten und mich der Kritik stellen.
> ...



WE NEED A HEROOOOOOO

und da isset alle 147 seiten boaaaaaah-respekt und ick faulet stück bin vor 3 stunden grade ma aufgestanden


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

sacht ma ihr seid doch eh alle total durch ick mein bis todtnau is noch fast nen mond und ihr plant in volen zügen_TZTZTZZZZZZZ


----------



## eL (30. Juli 2002)

el lebt


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

dat ick dich hier noch ma treffe


----------



## eL (30. Juli 2002)

jaja unverhofft kommt oft 

Aber seid euch gewiss das ich euch aus dem fernen southbärlin beobachte und fein mitlese.
obwohl der chatmodus der hier eingerissen is schon extrem is und ihr euch doch lieber nen channel nehmen solltet habt ihr DAS schon ma probiert??? is einfacher als forum zu vergewaltigen 

el


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

dat teil versteh ich net is dat sone art messenger?


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

Ach El-Teufelchen, 
Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht, hier gibt's halt Leute die sind zu doof zum Denken, zu doof zum Schalten und zu Doof zum Chatten ....... und das ist auch gut so  
Ausserdem kann man beim Chatten keine Kunstwerke grosser Meister posten  

Chris, der das Sonnenblumenbild was er meint, immer noch nicht gefunden hat, dat is wie Schlauchboot fahrn im Drogenwahn ...


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

... und ausserdem, machen wir hier nur nich für jeden Schmock nen neuen Thread auf  

Chris


----------



## eL (30. Juli 2002)

ich hab mit nichten gesagt das hier alle zu bleede sind um nen mirc zu installieren oder zu bedienen.es is nur bedeutend angenehmer als ein forum wenn die posts im sekundentackt kommen
das mit den bildern stimmt schon ITZ aber die kann ma ja verlinken oder komplett schicken
und dat barönsch checkt dat nich????und will trotzdem abi machen???? 

el


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *ich hab mit nichten gesagt das hier alle zu bleede sind um nen mirc zu installieren *



hast du nich aber ich behaupte das von mir  

 

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

Dieser thread ist kein chat sondern ein Gesamtkunstwerk!
Er beschert dem Forum jeden Tag 1000 hits und macht uns alle glücklich!
Könnte die Lösung aller globalen Probleme sein!

love and peace

phaty!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (30. Juli 2002)

...du klingst ja wie Dr. Motte!! 

Rettet die Wale!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *...du klingst ja wie Dr. Motte!!
> 
> Rettet die Wale! *



Klar die Love-Parade 2003 steht ja auch unter dem Motto "One fuc*ing Speed Heals" .... und die Mucke wird VÖLLIG anders!
Ein Waagen mit Punk, einer mit Ska, einer mit Industrial und gaaaaanz hinten fährt WHOA mit der BSR und ein paar brennenden Mülltonnen unter den Klängen von Old-School-Hip-Hop (oder war das HARDCORE-HIP-HOP???  )

"Ich will das ihr mir vertraut - ich will das ihr mir alles glaubt - ich will Eure Hände sehn - ich will in Beifall untergehen..."

phaty!

ach ein BIKES! Eins für den Baron!!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (30. Juli 2002)

Außerden gibt´s noch mehr Titten zu sehen!!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *Außerden gibt´s noch mehr Titten zu sehen!! *



Du kennst mich halt doch noch immer am Besten!!!

phaty!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (30. Juli 2002)

yeha.........da kommt gerade Oasis auf MTV. F+ckin great!!!


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

Oh man was nich alles als Kunst verkauft wird ... 

... und Phaty, ich sach nur weisst du was die in Frankreich mit kiffern machen, ein neuer Plan muss her  *AngstvormKnasthab* 

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Oh man was nich alles als Kunst verkauft wird ...
> 
> ... und Phaty, ich sach nur weisst du was die in Frankreich mit kiffern machen, ein neuer Plan muss her  *AngstvormKnasthab*
> ...



okay ... dann werde ich eine Alternativ-Route erarbeiten!!!

phaty


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

ach quatsch Phaty !!! Aber der Wir_lernen_was_über_Kunst- Trip fällt für mich aus, das geht mir einfach zu weit ins Landesinnere  

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *ach quatsch Phaty !!! Aber der Wir_lernen_was_über_Kunst- Trip fällt für mich aus, das geht mir einfach zu weit ins Landesinnere
> 
> Chris *



Also die Abkürzung Saarbrücken - Strasbourg ist okay?


----------



## raymund (30. Juli 2002)

Hier kommt mein StVO-Panzer, mit Allem dran, was die Polizei sehen will.
Man beachte, das Ding hat inzwischen knapp 18000 km auf dem Buckel.

Gruß
Raymund

PS: die Qualität ist bescheiden, die Aldikameras taugen anscheinen doch nichts.


----------



## raymund (30. Juli 2002)

Mein Straßen-MTB. 1996 aufgebaut und seit dem 0 km gefahren.
Nicht mal der Sattel ist richtig eingestellt.
Und das wegen: mein Haus, mein Auto, meine Frau, meine Kinder....

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## raymund (30. Juli 2002)

Als Krönung sozusagen mein Cannondale.
Als Schmankerl möge man die Vorderradnabe sehen: ein SON-Nabendynamo mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme und schwarz eloxiert.
Schutzbleche und Beleuchtung folgen noch bzw. sind in Arbeit.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *Mein Straßen-MTB. 1996 aufgebaut und seit dem 0 km gefahren.
> Nicht mal der Sattel ist richtig eingestellt.
> Und das wegen: mein Haus, mein Auto, meine Frau, meine Kinder....
> ...



Das gelbe Teil ist ja echt Porno ... 
Sieht aus wie das Dienst-Fahrrad von Thomas Gottschalks Bruder!!!
Die Aktie Gelb ist überall ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *Als Krönung sozusagen mein Cannondale.
> Als Schmankerl möge man die Vorderradnabe sehen: ein SON-Nabendynamo mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme und schwarz eloxiert.
> Schutzbleche und Beleuchtung folgen noch bzw. sind in Arbeit.
> ...



*ALARM ALARM ALARM!!! * 

Na wenn das mal nicht die OBER-PORNO-DOSE des threads ist dann weiss ich ja nix mehr! Vor 4 Wochen hätte dafür ein T-Shirt gegeben!!! Da wirkt das Sieger-Warrior geradezu dezent dagegen!!! WEISSWANDREIFEN???? Das ist ja unglaublich! ... Die Farbe? Babykotze Grün ... ! Raymundo ich bin stolz auf Dich ... 

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymund (30. Juli 2002)

eine Güte sind die Bilder schlecht......
Man erkennt ja gar nichts.
Ich glaube ich muß mal bei Sonnenschein fotografieren, wegen der Lichtstärke.

Für Nahaufnahmen reicht`s ja gerade noch.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## raymund (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ALARM ALARM ALARM!!!
> ...



Weisswandreifen?? 
Nee, das hätte ja fast Stil.... Das sind Reflexstreifen, aber was Anderes hätte man von mir nicht erwartet.

Wegen der Farbe: kenn ihr Coca-Cola mit Spinatgeschmack??

Gruß
raymund


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Wegen der Farbe: kenn ihr Coca-Cola mit Spinatgeschmack??
> *




Guck mal da Selbst-Ironie ... 
 

Respekt! 

phaty


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Also die Abkürzung Saarbrücken - Strasbourg ist okay?
> ...



Wenn mich die nette Damen verhaftet ,in Handschellen abführt und mich dann Tage lang verhört .. auf jeden Fall  

Chris

@Raymund, gelber als deine Kiste geht einfach nimmer, vielleicht sollten wir Aldi für die Kamera und somit unserer nicht völligen Erblindung danken ...! *Respekt*


----------



## raymund (30. Juli 2002)

Die Reaktionen auf den StVo-Panzer sind ja bisher gemässigt.
Das Material reisst`s wohl raus.
Oder bleibt euch da die Spucke weg bzw. die Finger starr??
Das einzige Teil, auf dem neben Shimano und Giant noch ein Name zu erkennen ist, ist der Vorbau: Sakae (oder so ähnlich)

Wer`s nicht erkennt: hinten ist eine Weberkupplung dran (ich hab`den 2er Führerschein)


Gruß
Raymund


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

Boah, zwei mal ein RESPEKT in ein und der selben Minute zubekommen, das gab's auf 148äbbes_wieviel Seiten nicht oft *sehrbeeindruckend*


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *Die Reaktionen auf den StVo-Panzer sind ja bisher gemässigt.
> Das Material reisst`s wohl raus.
> Oder bleibt euch da die Spucke weg bzw. die Finger starr??
> ...



Naja Arbeitstiere werdend einfach nur komentarlos hingenommen  
Sakae, da muss ich immer an wegbrechende Pedale denken *schauder*


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *Die Reaktionen auf den StVo-Panzer sind ja bisher gemässigt.
> *



Mein Pulver war mit dem Cannondale verschossen!!!
So ein Tiefschlag kommt ja nicht so oft ...

phaty!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (30. Juli 2002)

...ey Raymund, zahlst du mir die Arztkosten? Die Dinger sind mit Abstand das wiederlichste wass ich je gesehen habe -OK, Ausnahme: der dicke Typ mit dem selben Crack´n mail + Triatlonlenker-. Vor ein paar Wochen wäre dir das T-Shirt sicher gewesen.
Mal ´ne andere Frage: Tut´s noch weh??


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

1. KINNERS IHR SEID KRANK

da bin ick ma für 2 stunden bei die fahrskischulski und ihr knallt 2 seiten voll


2.RAIMUNDO DU BIST PERVERS

hat dich dein arbeitgeber zu dem bike gezwungen oder gibbet noch jemand anderen außer der post der wert auf GELB in augenfeindlcihen mengen legt?

naja und zu deinem coladingsbums brauch ich ja nimmer viel sagen - wurde ja schon ausgedehnt von phaty


*geht erstma KOTZEN*

3.

ich will verhaftet werden-SOFORT-JETZT-GLEICH-PRONTO

...und am liebsten nie wieder raus ausser zelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

Und zwar genau DIE!


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

ich geh zu die bullen-und dann so mit chefsessel-gibbet beide polente auch bewerbungsgespräche???
:


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

"Ich will eure Phantasie - Ich will eure Energie - Ich will eure Hände sehen - Ich will im Beifall untergehen"

 *


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> 
> 
> Aber Senior Raymundo ....
> ...



EBEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> EBEN!!!!!!!! *



"Bück Dich - befehl ich Dir - wende Dein Anglitz ab von mir - Dein Gesicht ist mir egal - bück Dich - nocheinmal ...."

Hmmmmm yummy yummy ... ! 

Koko Du Schwein ... !!!


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

ach ja man merkt koko is back!


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juli 2002)

ich weiss gar nicht,was du meinst ach ja,der typ fasst sie nicht noch mal an,dafür habe ich gesorgt!!!ich habe ihm mit lebenslangem cannondale-betrachten gedroht


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juli 2002)

so is besser.rot mag ich eh lieber als leopard


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ich weiss gar nicht,was du meinst ach ja,der typ fasst sie nicht noch mal an,dafür habe ich gesorgt!!!ich habe ihm mit lebenslangem cannondale-betrachten gedroht *



dat enn ick ma ne strafe-LEBENSLANG_AHHHHHHHHHH


ne aber ma wat anderet

IHR KÖNNT euch net vorstellen wat ick grade so allet im 555555555555D forum lesen musste-ey die leute haben (nen großer teil zumindest)allesamt nen ding anner waffel-eyy sowas von selbstverliebt und poserig und pöbelig-da wird einem der ohrenschmalz grün-mir fehlen die worte

kinners ich warne vor ... nee ick glaube dat würde als verstoß gegen die forumsregeln verstoßen (so wegen beleidigung und so)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juli 2002)

oh ja,schön dass es barönchen gibt!den ganzen tag muß ich immer schön freundlich sein und mich möglichst gewählt ausdrücken(ja,das kann ich auch).da tut's gut,abends barönches berliner schnauze zu lesen!


----------



## eL (30. Juli 2002)

nana barönsche von uns hat sich noch keiner ins 5d forum verirrt!!
wo warste eigentlich letzte donnertach da war lekker nachtreiten im g-wood. war genau das richtige für triple d wie du ja einer heimlich bist

el


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *nana barönsche von uns hat sich noch keiner ins 5d forum verirrt!!
> wo warste eigentlich letzte donnertach da war lekker nachtreiten im g-wood. war genau das richtige für triple d wie du ja einer heimlich bist
> 
> el *



el


bittteeeeeeee nenn mich assi penner windelkind muttiküsser oder was du auch immer willst von mir aus auch cd-fahrer aber bitte nich dirter, dualer, oder vielleicht sogar noch triple d oder 3d oder ddd


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26063

auch wenn es ddd is aber dat muss man gelesen haben-tztzzzzzzzzz


----------



## eL (30. Juli 2002)

sorry ey     aber bist du nich downhiller???? is doch auch nen D!!!
ausserden war der nachtritt extrem downhillig und dirtig und was auch immer 
najedenfalls kannste ruhig ma mitdirten


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26063
> 
> auch wenn es ddd is aber dat muss man gelesen haben-tztzzzzzzzzz *


ach du schei$$e!!!!!!!!!!!!ist mir schlecht.abgesehen davon,dass ich nur die hälfte von dem,was diese spackos schreiben,verstehe,ist es echt der hammer,wie die sich an den karren pissen!
schön,dass wir uns alle hier so lieb haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *bittteeeeeeee nenn mich assi penner windelkind muttiküsser oder was du auch immer willst von mir aus auch cd-fahrer aber bitte nich dirter, dualer, oder vielleicht sogar noch triple d oder 3d oder ddd *



isser nicht süss unser Kleener wenn er sich aufregt ... !!!

DDDDD .... !!! 

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juli 2002)

ick gloob du spinnst wa,nenn micke nich noch eenmal so,weesse,sonst jibt dat kloppe,wa


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> ach du schei$$e!!!!!!!!!!!!ist mir schlecht.abgesehen davon,dass ich nur die hälfte von dem,was diese spackos schreiben,verstehe,ist es echt der hammer,wie die sich an den karren pissen!
> schön,dass wir uns alle hier so lieb haben *



Liesst Du auch manchmal Deine eMail??
Oder haste nix von mir gekriegt? 

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Liesst Du auch manchmal Deine eMail??
> ...



tata!SIE HABEN POST!!!!


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

nee mich regt ja weniger dieset gegenseitige an den karren pissen auf sondern dieset poser und ick hab die dicksten eier getue bestimmter INDIVIDUEN

@koko

wo ihr schon ma bei email seid gib mir ma deine adresse


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

ach koko sach ma sind deine digitalen mallebilder schon da?


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juli 2002)

nein!männo!ich warte auch drauf!!!


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

ach sind wir heute etwas gereizt? herr ICH_HÄTT_GERN_NEN_ECHTES_YETI_UND_WURDE_BEIM_KAUF_BESCHISSEN


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

Bilder und dann Dig it all ?!? Was'n los hier ...

Und Koko bekommt seine Post nur noch mit Raymunds gelben Postbike zugestellt dann passt das auch ...  

Chris, der eben seinen drecks Capi Treiber suchen musste ... terror-online natürlich


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ach sind wir heute etwas gereizt? herr ICH_HÄTT_GERN_NEN_ECHTES_YETI_UND_WURDE_BEIM_KAUF_BESCHISSEN *



HIHI,und wenn sonst nichts los ist,beleidigen wir halt wieder kokos wunderschönes radl?mal nebenbei:wenn ich richtig rechne,warst du,als ich mir den rahmen gekauft habe,noch gar nicht geschäftsfähig,oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

Basti ... warum spielst du denn beim 5D nicht mit ... DEINE Verrissen wären doch genau das, was die Idioten jetzt brauchen ...!!!

FASS HASSO FASS!!!!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> HIHI,und wenn sonst nichts los ist,beleidigen wir halt wieder kokos wunderschönes radl?mal nebenbei:wenn ich richtig rechne,warst du,als ich mir den rahmen gekauft habe,noch gar nicht geschäftsfähig,oder
> *



... wird unser Basti nie!!!


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

mittlerweile sollteste mich so gut einschätzen können um zu wissen dat mir das au dauer zu platt ist


@koko

du TIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER

der hat gesessen-AUA


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ... wird unser Basti nie!!! *




boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

tritt in die eier die zweite


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



und schwupps war sie weg die Männlichkeit


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> und schwupps war sie weg die Männlichkeit  *


maännlichkeit?


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

jeap genau die, du weisst schon mit Nadin Kinder in die Welt setzen und so ein Zeugs .. oder weisst du nicht


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *jeap genau die, du weisst schon mit Nadin Kinder in die Welt setzen und so ein Zeugs .. oder weisst du nicht   *


      

without words


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *maännlichkeit? *


ich glaub basti ist ne sebastiane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

Ich will endlich mal ein Bild von Nadinchen sehen!!!!

Vielleicht wäre das ja was für meine Männlichkeit!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

kinners sacht ma is euch eigentlich ma aufgefallen dat wir auf seite 150 sind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## whoa (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> ...und gaaaaanz hinten fährt WHOA mit der BSR und ein paar brennenden Mülltonnen unter den Klängen von Old-School-Hip-Hop (oder war das HARDCORE-HIP-HOP???  )
> 
> ...


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2002)

Ja genau Lebaron und wer war's mit der Seite 150, na ... komm schreib den NAmen und nen mich Held  

Chris, der jetzt knäggen geht *schnarrrrrch*


----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

neeeee dat mach ick nich-wobei KNÄGGEN ja auch ne gute idee is-mann watnich'n wort


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *kinners sacht ma is euch eigentlich ma aufgefallen dat wir auf seite 150 sind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT *



Du bist ja schon so Rekordgeil wie Schumi ...!!!!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (30. Juli 2002)

darum steht ja auch unter jedem post von mir........


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *darum steht ja auch unter jedem post von mir........ *


kann man nadinsche auch nur raten   
jetzt,wo bald zwölf ist,darf ich das!


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> kann man nadinsche auch nur raten
> jetzt,wo bald zwölf ist,darf ich das! *



Die 2 Minuten wird Nadinchen überstehen ...!!!


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> kann man nadinsche auch nur raten
> jetzt,wo bald zwölf ist,darf ich das! *



....versteh ick jetzt net...warum soll se denn schnell fahren?????ß


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

ach barönsche!!!!alles wird gut!mann,denk doch mal nach:REITEN!!!*zaunpfahl*
als kleine denkanregung und betthupferl,ich bin raus:


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> ....versteh ick jetzt net...warum soll se denn schnell fahren?????ß *




LLLLLLLLLOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!      

Unser aller Basti ... !!!

Es geht ums schnell POPPEN!!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

nee zu so später stunde liegt mein hirn schon im küchenschrank-sorry

naja ick war bei ride ja eher auffet fahren aus -  aber in der hinsicht habter natürlich auch recht


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh dieses klein um diese zeit=AUGENTOD


----------



## oropeza (31. Juli 2002)

@phatty

Möchte ja nich Euer Gesamtkunstwerk stören, aber hast Du noch mehr pics von dem grünen LITESPEED auf Seite 148?

@alltheothermembersofthethread

Macht weiter so, der thread ist echt "phat"und unterhaltsam auf Arbeit und in Freizeit  

So und nun klink´ich mich auch schon wieder aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von oropeza _
> *@phatty
> 
> Möchte ja nich Euer Gesamtkunstwerk stören, aber hast Du noch mehr pics von dem grünen LITESPEED auf Seite 148?
> ...



hey du weichei
ausklinken is nich
mitmachen is angesagt-nich nur im stillen mitlesen


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

.........und ich bin raus.....


----------



## whoa (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *Als Krönung sozusagen mein Cannondale.
> Als Schmankerl möge man die Vorderradnabe sehen: ein SON-Nabendynamo mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme und schwarz eloxiert.
> Schutzbleche und Beleuchtung folgen noch bzw. sind in Arbeit.
> ...


Auweiah...  ...das Ding is aber wirklich ganz schön heftig! 

Also zur Farbe sag ick nix, denn sowas bin ich ja gewohnt.
Die größten Verbrechen für mich persönlich sind (abgesehen vom Rahmen):
- die Reifen... 
Dieses C'dale überfährt doch keiner, vorher nimmt sich doch jedes Auto selbst das Leben, indem's den nächsten Baum ansteuert!
- die Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi
Syntace hin Syntace her, die sieht doch einfach nur.... ach moment, wenn ich's mir recht überlege paßt sie doch ganz gut. Am besten sollte sie an jedem C'dale serienmäßig dran sein... 
- der Kabelsalat da dran
Wie sieht denn sowas aus, daß kannst du ein paar Singlespeedern aber nich vorsetzen. Ich meld's am besten gleich Greenpeace, denn da drin verfangen sich doch diverse Singvögel und verenden jämmerlich. Die armen Aachener Piepmatzen....

@ Raymund
Du bist schuld dran, daß ich nich schlafen kann. Mir knurrt jetzt nämlich mein Magen, da mir grad mein halbverdautes Abendessen grad nochmal "Gute Nacht" gesagt hat.


----------



## whoa (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *als kleine denkanregung und betthupferl,ich bin raus: *


@ Koko
Dank Dir dies hatte ich jetzt bitter nötig, sonst hätt ich trotz der Hitze mit Schüttelfrost und Angstschweiß auf der Stirn im Bett gelegen, nach den Horror-Bildern die Raymund gepostet hatte.

@ all
Also bei mir is bei dem Bild nix mit denken, ich würde es eher mit einem Beispiel aus der Schulzeit beschreiben. Jetzt erinnern sich bitte alle mal an den Biologie-Unterricht, "Pawlowscher" Reflex, Ihr wißt der Hund, das Futter, die Glocke... 
Was ich sagen wollte, ich fang nich an zu denken, sondern tu's dem Hund gleich.


 -SaBBeR-


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von oropeza _
> *@phatty
> 
> Möchte ja nich Euer Gesamtkunstwerk stören, aber hast Du noch mehr pics von dem grünen LITESPEED auf Seite 148?
> *



Aber immer doch! Hier kannst Du es runterladen!


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

@phaty:also,dieses garagenfoto macht mich immer noch nachdenklich,genauer die singlespeeder dabei.das ist doch am ende nicht deine garage???dann erklär uns das mit dem klein bitte mal?


----------



## itz (31. Juli 2002)

Uuuii, wenn whoa jetzt noch dieses schöne Aerorohr am Litespeed gesehen hat, war wohl doch das Schüttelfrost und Angstschweis Programm an gesagt  

Und Phat wenn das deine Garage is, dann kommt der Flieger aber mit zur EM .. *BomberpilotichbringeeuchdenTod* ... oh, jetzt hab ich doch ausversehen die bösen Ohnekels zitiert  

Chris


----------



## go-dirt (31. Juli 2002)

die lackierung des ultimate ist sehr hübsch, aber warum zur hölle muss man titan lackieren? da rollen sich mir als litespeed-fan alle fussnägel hoch...


----------



## go-dirt (31. Juli 2002)

dieser rahmen ist doch was für unsere eidechse! und pink ist ein geile farbe, auch wenn viele es für oberschwul halten. mein nächstes bike wird pink...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

ne phaty aber ma im ernst nich dat et nachher noch deine garage is mit dem ollen klein da drin-AUFKLÄRUNG!!!


----------



## whoa (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *dieser rahmen ist doch was für unsere eidechse! und pink ist ein geile farbe, auch wenn viele es für oberschwul halten. mein nächstes bike wird pink... *



* Pink is beautiful...*


----------



## whoa (31. Juli 2002)

...what a beauty!


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...what a beauty!
> 
> 
> ...




mir fehlen die worte


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ne phaty aber ma im ernst nich dat et nachher noch deine garage is mit dem ollen klein da drin-AUFKLÄRUNG!!! *



die doch nicht! Ich und KLEIN??? Also hörma!!! Und wo wäre denn dann wohl das SLIM CHANCE? Aber ne schöne Garage isses ja ...



> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *die lackierung des ultimate ist sehr hübsch, aber warum zur hölle muss man titan lackieren? da rollen sich mir als litespeed-fan alle fussnägel hoch... *



Also Lackierung bei Litespeed tut natürlich Not, damit die hässlichen Schweissnähte nicht so auffallen im vergleich zu den Merlins, die in der gleichen Halle geschweisst werden. Das muss mir mal irgendwann jemand erklären!!!
Ich weiss, die benutzen "ein anderes Verfahren..." aber ick versteh et nischt!!!

phaty!

P.S.: Das sind im übrigen alles PULVERBESCHICHTUNGEN und keine Lackierungen! Ich wusste garnicht, das man mit Pulver so arbeiten kann aber SPECTRUM kann das wohl!


----------



## mttam (31. Juli 2002)

1 seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

warum is'n da alles falschrum???????????ß


----------



## mttam (31. Juli 2002)

und nächste seite


----------



## mttam (31. Juli 2002)

so besser??


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

yeaaaaaaaaaaah

dat is coll wenner jetzt noch die parts darauf abgestimmt hätte-sprich weiße parts auf schwarze seite und umgekerht wäre es eines der geilsten bikes hier im threat!


----------



## mttam (31. Juli 2002)

> dat is coll wenner jetzt noch die parts darauf abgestimmt hätte-sprich weiße parts auf schwarze seite und umgekerht wäre es eines der geilsten bikes hier im threat!



-das bike gehört einer frau!
-und SIE hat es für ganz wenig schotter bei einer ordnungsamtversteigerung erstanden!
und orginal dürfte es mit einer alten also schwarzen lx nicht so häßlich aufgebaut gewesen sein.

ciao
mttam


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

is  ja doppelt cool-gibbet solche versteigerungen in jeder stadt?


----------



## raymund (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *2.RAIMUNDO DU BIST PERVERS
> 
> hat dich dein arbeitgeber zu dem bike gezwungen oder gibbet noch jemand anderen außer der post der wert auf GELB in augenfeindlcihen mengen legt?
> ...



Wieso viel gelb?  Ich habe hier schon gelbe Reifen, Felgen etc. gesehen. Die konnte ich mir aber gerade noch verkneifen.
Man muß bei der Gestaltung des Fahrrades auch beachten, daß manche Farben nicht direkt der Sicherheit dienen, denn man wird deswegen absichtlich überfahren.

Rate mal welche Farbe mein Auto hat???

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Wieso viel gelb?  Ich habe hier schon gelbe Reifen, Felgen etc. gesehen. Die konnte ich mir aber gerade noch verkneifen.
> ...



ich will es lieber nicht wissen-leuchtorange?


----------



## raymund (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> * Mal ´ne andere Frage: Tut´s noch weh?? *



Der Schmerz lässt inzischen nach, darum habe ich mir Carbonschutzbleche bestellt.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mttam _
> *
> -und SIE hat es für ganz wenig schotter bei einer ordnungsamtversteigerung  *



Die hätten den Besizer gleich mitverhaften sollen! Oder Ersatzhalber Markus Storck! Aprops wer von Euch war denn schon Anfang der 90er im Bike-Business!
Damals war nämlich Storck-Bashen so beliebt wie heute über C'dale herzuziehen!
Und man hatte auch wirklich genug Grund dazu ... da gab es echt geile Jagdszenen auf der Interbike in Anaheim oder in Friedrichshafen ...
Ja ja der Markus .. den haben die Amis echt gehasst!!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Der Schmerz lässt inzischen nach, darum habe ich mir Carbonschutzbleche bestellt.
> ...



Na Raymund ... Mittagspause? Wenn das der System-Administrator wüsste!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

was soll das heisen die amis sind hinterm markus mit messer im mund her????


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *was soll das heisen die amis sind hinterm markus mit messer im mund her???? *



nee aber ich kann mich an den Besitzer von ONZA erinnern, der so ca. meine Ausmasse hatte ... "I bust your ass you stupid motherfu*ker..." ... so in der Preisklasse ging das ab ... !

phaty


----------



## raymund (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Auweiah...  ...das Ding is aber wirklich ganz schön heftig!
> 
> ...



OK,  OK, der Kabelsalat ist noch Baustelle.
Das wird mit den Lichtkabeln zusammengeschrumpft.

Was hast Du gegen die Reifen? Ohne Blitz sehen die Reflexstreifen wesentlich unauffälliger aus.
Ich habe halt keine Spinatgrünwandreifen bekommen.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> nee aber ich kann mich an den Besitzer von ONZA erinnern, der so ca. meine Ausmasse hatte ... "I bust your ass you stupid motherfu*ker..." ... so in der Preisklasse ging das ab ... !
> ...



hesys dat is cool

APROPOS onza hat nich endlich ma jemand noch ne bremse für den kleinen baron übrig-brauche unbedingt nen paar ersatzteile!


----------



## raymund (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Na Raymund ... Mittagspause? Wenn das der System-Administrator wüsste!!!
> ...



Nö,  war heute Vormittag beim Fertiger ein bischen Bohrlotion No.5 schnüffeln.
Ansonsten schau ich hier rein, wenn mein CAD-Progamm am ackern ist und das tut es immer dann, wenn ich es will ;-)

Meine Arbeit wird immer rechtzeitig fertig, deswegen hat mich auch noch keiner angemeckert.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## bsg (31. Juli 2002)

da waren wirklich mal ein paar jungs hinter dem storck her ... ich glaube jack wittmer von cook war so erbost über die bike-tech kopie seiner kurbeln daß er drohte dem storck zwei mexikaner hinterherzuhetzen die ihm die kniescheiben zerschiessen ....


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

wo sind die ausfallenden???


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

DAS ist augenfeindlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oropeza (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Also Lackierung bei Litespeed tut natürlich Not, damit die hässlichen Schweissnähte nicht so auffallen im vergleich zu den Merlins, die in der gleichen Halle geschweisst werden. Das muss mir mal irgendwann jemand erklären!!!
> ...



@phaty

Das mit der Lackierung wegen der Schweißnähte am Litespeed meinst ja wohl nicht äääährlich 

Na gut, muß zugeben, Moots und Merlin schweißen im direkten Vergleich noch feiner *alslitespeedanhängerzähneknirsch*, werden wahrscheinlich anschließend länger glasperlen gestrahlt  

Tja und zu SPECTRUM kann man nur sagen: these guys habens echt drauf. Habe noch nie so was Schönes gesehen (beschichtungstechnisch). Man betrachte das lecker SEROTTA (Seite 4 Bild 7). 

Leider bin ich anscheinend zu dämlich das Bild auf Grund der Größe anzuhängen Wer Lust hat kann mir das ja mal erklären...

Kennt jemand etwas vergleichbares wie SPECTRUM bei uns hier?

Jetzt aber bitte nicht BRANDES&SPECKESSER nennen, die können denen glaub nicht wirklich das Wasser reichen


----------



## itz (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von oropeza _
> *Leider bin ich anscheinend zu dämlich das Bild auf Grund der Größe anzuhängen Wer Lust hat kann mir das ja mal erklären...
> *




also entweder das Bild ins Netz auf eigenen Webspace stellen und mit dem "img"-Button einbinden, oder es mit einem Grafikprogramm auf unter 60kb bringen, am besten als jpg (wegen der Komprimierung) in 72 oder 96 dpi (dann kannst due es direkt ,über "Datei anhängen" von deinem PC hoch laden) ...

Vielleicht hilft's ja ... ?!?

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von oropeza _
> *Das mit der Lackierung wegen der Schweißnähte am Litespeed meinst ja wohl nicht äääährlich *



Doch ... !



> _Original geschrieben von oropeza _
> *Na gut, muß zugeben, Moots und Merlin schweißen im direkten Vergleich noch feiner *alslitespeedanhängerzähneknirsch*, werden wahrscheinlich anschließend länger glasperlen gestrahlt  *



Was auch immer die tun - sieht besser aus!



> _Original geschrieben von oropeza _
> *Kennt jemand etwas vergleichbares wie SPECTRUM bei uns hier?
> 
> Jetzt aber bitte nicht BRANDES&SPECKESSER nennen, die können denen glaub nicht wirklich das Wasser reichen *



Ich hab schon mit SPECTRUM gesprochen, weil ich da nächstes Jahr was ganz geiles machen lasse! So teuer ist das ja nicht - vielleicht könnte man eine Sammellieferung mit mehreren Rahmen draus machen!?? Ich bleibe da dran!
In Europa gibt es wohl kaum was vergleichbares!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

Jetzt bitte nicht die ganze SPECTRUM Seite hier posten!!!!
Gell Basti - schön brav bleiben ...

Das wird sonst langweilig!!! 

phaty!


----------



## whoa (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von oropeza _
> *
> Leider bin ich anscheinend zu dämlich das Bild auf Grund der Größe anzuhängen Wer Lust hat kann mir das ja mal erklären...
> *


Lies einfach diesen Thread durch...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21539

Und danach hängst Du dann das Serotta hier an!


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich hab schon mit SPECTRUM gesprochen, weil ich da nächstes Jahr was ganz geiles machen lasse! phaty! *


ich hoffe du machst dat wirklich wäregeil wenn es so wäre wie du sagtest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Jetzt bitte nicht die ganze SPECTRUM Seite hier posten!!!!
> Gell Basti - schön brav bleiben ...
> 
> ...



nee nee keine angst hatte von vorn herein gar net vor von denen was zu posten-aber die bilder haben mich bewegt-dat eine wegen seiner hässlichkeit   
und dat andere wegen der frage die ich dazu geschrieben habe-auf der site von der firma gibbet keinen rahmen der so aussieht daher noch ma die frage-wo sind die ausfaller??????


----------



## itz (31. Juli 2002)

Dat is so, weil's is doch nen Einrad Barönchen  

Danke Whoa für den Link ... irgendwie bin ich bisserl neber der Kappe ... hab ich gerade festgestellt als ich meine Erklärung noch mal gelesen hab ..  

Chris


----------



## whoa (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> nee nee keine angst hatte von vorn herein gar net vor von denen was zu posten-aber die bilder haben mich bewegt-dat eine wegen seiner hässlichkeit
> und dat andere wegen der frage die ich dazu geschrieben habe-auf der site von der firma gibbet keinen rahmen der so aussieht daher noch ma die frage-wo sind die ausfaller?????? *


Mensch lebaron hab doch mal ein wenig Phantasie!  
Die Ausfaller sind vom Prinzip her die wie bei Offroad Toad.


----------



## whoa (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Dat is so, weil's is doch nen Einrad Barönchen
> *


häähhh????  
Da können doch genauso gut senkrechte Ausfaller montiert werden.


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Mensch lebaron hab doch mal ein wenig Phantasie!  *



Bastis Fantasie dreht sich primär um Volleyballerinnen aus der Tschechei!!!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

dabei sollte barönsche mehr an nadine denken!
@basti:wir warten immmer noch auf antworten,was schief gelaufen ist.uns kannst du es doch sagen.wir sind doch ne menge gestandene männer,wir helfen der jugend doch gerne 
und vielleicht weiss whoa ja auch für dieses problem einen link


----------



## itz (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> häähhh????
> Da können doch genauso gut senkrechte Ausfaller montiert werden.  *



Ehrlich und sowas is möglich, dann gibt es heutzutage wohl auch schon austauschbare Schaltaugen ?!?


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *dabei sollte barönsche mehr an nadine denken!
> @basti:wir warten immmer noch auf antworten,was schief gelaufen ist.uns kannst du es doch sagen.wir sind doch ne menge gestandene männer,wir helfen der jugend doch gerne
> und vielleicht weiss whoa ja auch für dieses problem einen link *



Ich hab einen - nur für unseren Basti!


----------



## whoa (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Ehrlich und sowas is möglich, dann gibt es heutzutage wohl auch schon austauschbare Schaltaugen ?!?  *


Komplette austauschbare Ausfaller aus Alu an Stahlpferdchen  gab's schon vor 10 Jahren...


----------



## itz (31. Juli 2002)

... Ne wat is dat LUSTIG, ich geh mir jetzt die Bravo kaufen ...  
... Basti ich würd das auch mal machen .. !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich hab einen - nur für unseren Basti! *


wo ist das nächste kreiswehrersatzamt??????ich werde sofort unteroffizier


----------



## whoa (31. Juli 2002)

> An dieser Stelle nocheinmal: Es scheint ja, das sowas mit den Tampons die nicht mehr raus wollen öfters passiert. Nicht das Ende mit dem Faden zuerst rein sondern andersherum. Am besten ihr knotet an das Ende des Fadens irgendwas (z.B. ein kleines Plüschtier), dann kann er nicht mehr verschwinden.


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> *



Das Kondom in Übergrösse ist auch nicht schlecht ... ! 

Ach ja Schätze des Internets!!!

phaty


----------



## oropeza (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Lies einfach diesen Thread durch...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21539
> ...



Hier der Beweis:







Thanks to whoa


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

Siehste mal - hier lernt man noch was für's Leben ... !!!!

phaty!


----------



## itz (31. Juli 2002)

Aber was mag das nur für eine Kiste sein die auf Oropeza Bild unten rechts in der Ecke Teilweise noch zu sehen ist ...
... Chrome Bleche, Sitzbank und es sieht nach kleinen Felgen aus. Was da wohl vorne noch dran hängt ?!? *jetztneugieriggewordenbin*

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

Frame: 47cm (c-c) Seven Cycles Ti 'cross/fixed-gear 
Fork: True Temper Alpha Q, 1-1/8" carbon steerer, unthreaded 
Headset: King Nothreadset 
Stem: 3TTT Zepp, 80/100 
Handlebar: 3TTT Prima 199 
Brake Levers: Dia-Compe 287V 
Front/Rear Brake: XTR V-brake 
Cranks:	Dura Ace, 170mm 
Chain Ring (cross): Dura Ace 42T 
Chain Ring (fixed): Vuelta 48T 
Chain: SRAM PC68 
Bottom Bracket:	Dura Ace, 118.5mm 
Eccentric BB: Bushnell 
Rear freewheel cog (cross): ACS 18T 
Rear freewheel cog (fixed): ACS 17T 
Rear track cog:	Dura Ace 16T 
Pedals (cross):	Crank Brothers Egg Beaters 
Pedals (fixed): Campagnolo Record 
Saddle:	Sella Italia SLR 
Seat Post: Thomson Elite 
Front/Rear Tires (fixed): Michelin Axial Pro 
Front/Rear Tires (cross): Michelin Cyclocross Mud 
Front Hub: Phil Wood KISS-OFF 
Rear Hub: Phil Wood KISS-OFF flip-flop Fixed/Free 
Rims: Mavic Open Pro, ceramic 
Spokes:	DT Revolution 
Front Skewer: Campagnolo Record


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)




----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *dabei sollte barönsche mehr an nadine denken!
> @basti:wir warten immmer noch auf antworten,was schief gelaufen ist.uns kannst du es doch sagen.wir sind doch ne menge gestandene männer,wir helfen der jugend doch gerne
> und vielleicht weiss whoa ja auch für dieses problem einen link *



wat soll schief gelaufen sein?
*weiß grade gar nicht wat der koko voin ihm will*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dazu sag ich nur eins BODENLOS  GEIL

ach ja doctor sommer hab ich glaub ich net nötig und meine letzte bravo liegt auch schon 6 jahre zurück!!!


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Mensch lebaron hab doch mal ein wenig Phantasie!
> Die Ausfaller sind vom Prinzip her die wie bei Offroad Toad. *



still !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> dazu sag ich nur eins BODENLOS  GEIL
> ...


du hast dir deine letzte bravo mit 11 gekauft?


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ach ja doctor sommer hab ich glaub ich net nötig und meine letzte bravo liegt auch schon 6 jahre zurück!!! *



Siehst Du Basti - genau DAS ist wohl das Problem!!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> du hast dir deine letzte bravo mit 11 gekauft? *



wat gibts da zu lachen???na gut kann auch 12 gewesen sein


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> still !!!!!!!!!!!! *


guckst du hier




na?noch ein bischen deutlicher:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

@koko und whoa

aber schaut euch doch ma bitte den abstand der ösen an- dat sind minsdestens 7-8 centis-dat is merkwürdig!


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

anvil baut ja sowohl 'normale' rahmen als auch singlespeed-rahmen.könnte mir vorstellen,dass bei dem rahmen,den du meinst,die ausfallenden auf beiden seiten austauschbar sind,damit man sowohl ausfaller mit schaltwerksbefestigung als auch singlespeed-ausfaller montieren kann.frei nach dem motto: one size fits all.


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *anvil baut ja sowohl 'normale' rahmen als auch singlespeed-rahmen.könnte mir vorstellen,dass bei dem rahmen,den du meinst,die ausfallenden auf beiden seiten austauschbar sind,damit man sowohl ausfaller mit schaltwerksbefestigung als auch singlespeed-ausfaller montieren kann.frei nach dem motto: one size fits all. *



Geht auch beim PACE RC-300/200


----------



## ZeFlo (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *anvil baut ja sowohl 'normale' rahmen als auch singlespeed-rahmen.könnte mir vorstellen,dass bei dem rahmen,den du meinst,die ausfallenden auf beiden seiten austauschbar sind,damit man sowohl ausfaller mit schaltwerksbefestigung als auch singlespeed-ausfaller montieren kann.frei nach dem motto: one size fits all. *



Schaut Euch das mal an:

http://www.kavikbicycles.com/dropout.htm

oberaffentittengeil


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> Schaut Euch das mal an:
> ...



Klasse Foibex!

Vielen Dank für den Tip - auch so ein heimlicher Mitleser!!! 

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)




----------



## ZeFlo (31. Juli 2002)

geil gell, die dinger gab's bis vor kurzem nur für alumnium was mich echt betrübt hatte denn merke: "alumnium bringt ommi um"  

flo


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *      geil gell, die dinger gab's bis vor kurzem nur für alumnium was mich echt betrübt hatte denn merke: "alumnium bringt ommi um"
> 
> flo *



Also die Dinger sind in meinem nächsten Rahmen drin!!!
Supi ...!!!
Ach und Floibex, da Dir ja offensichtlich die Insel Mainau gehört -     - solltest Du unbedingt zu SingleSpeed EM nach Todtnau kommen - da wirst Du soooo  geile Stahl-Rösser sehen wie selten zuvor!

phaty!


----------



## ZeFlo (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Also die Dinger sind in meinem nächsten Rahmen drin!!!
> ...



Es gibt da noch 'ne Insel, da leben richtige Menschen drauf, nich nur Grafen.

Ja, und ich könnt meinen BRAVE RACER mitbringen, wenn er dann schon fährt..

cu
flo


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> Ja, und ich könnt meinen BRAVE RACER mitbringen, wenn er dann schon fährt..
> 
> ...



Na dann aber nix wie hin!!!

... und da melden wir uns brav an!!! 

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

richtig,denn nur da gibt es den einzig wahren,the one and only ....
rollin kraemer!!! 
wen?keine ahnung,schaut's euch doch an,bin selbst gespannt!!!!!!!


----------



## itz (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *richtig,denn nur da gibt es den einzig wahren,the one and only ....
> rollin kraemer!!!
> wen?keine ahnung,schaut's euch doch an,bin selbst gespannt!!!!!!! *



Ich bin auch gespannt und zwar auf beide  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Ich bin auch gespannt und zwar auf beide
> ...



Das Leben wird niemehr so sein - wie es vorher war!!!  

phaty!


----------



## whoa (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@koko und whoa
> 
> aber schaut euch doch ma bitte den abstand der ösen an- dat sind minsdestens 7-8 centis-dat is merkwürdig! *


Dat soll merkwürdig sein?
Manchmal denk ich Du bist merkwürdig... 

Dinge die lebaron "verbessern" sollte:
1. seine Rechtschreibung
2. seine Phantasie
3. sein Vertrauen (nich alles anzweifeln)



> ...manchmal muß man eben schlucken was kommt!




yammi, yammi


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> Dinge die lebaron "verbessern" sollte:
> 1. seine Rechtschreibung
> 2. seine Phantasie
> 3. sein Vertrauen (nich alles anzweifeln)



Das würde ja zu einer VÖLLIGEN Persönlichkeitsveränderung führen!!!
Könnnen wir nicht riskieren das!!!

phaty!


----------



## whoa (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das würde ja zu einer VÖLLIGEN Persönlichkeitsveränderung führen!!!
> ...


Ich würde das eher Entwicklung anstatt Veränderung nennen. 
Jedoch was soll's...
Is mir egal, is mir egal, mir is wiedermal alles schei$$egal! 

Mach ich halt ab und an einfach die Augen zu, bevor ich 'nen Knoten in der Netzhaut hab.


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

so,da barönchen sich nicht wehrt,nehme icke ma seinen platz ein,wa,und poste ma ne pa jeile beiks,wa 
aber im ernst:was brent steelman da macht,ist einfach nur schön!




ein traum!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



weiss jemand,wo man in deutschland steelman kriegt???


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> weiss jemand,wo man in deutschland steelman kriegt??? *



Bei den kleineren Firmen ruft man einfach an und lässt sich was schicken! Die nehmen heute alle Credit-Card und per UPS ist es für 100$ extra 4 Tage später da! Ich meine bei einem Rahmen braucht man ja nun wirklich keine "Service-Leistung" - und wenn doch einfach wieder zurückschicken. 
Diese Custom-Schmieden können einem Importeur einfach nicht genug Gewinnspanne geben ohne dass die Dinger hier 40% mehr kosten als in USA!

SO hat Markus Storck seinen schlechten Ruf gekriegt!!! 
Ja ja die Mexikaner haben ihn damals nicht platt gemacht ...

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

puuuuuuuuh is mir warm

war grade noch ne runde drehen und sitz jetzt hier und laufe im warsten sinne des wortes aus

aber egal


naja mein rätsel is ja jetzt wohl gelöst-die dropout machens ja dann wohl-phat also wenn davon nen paar in deinem nöchsten rahmen hast-biste mein neuer held
und dann noch bei diese....ach hab den namen vergessen.....powdern halt-YAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

danke danke,vielleicht wirds ja noch mal irgendwann was mit meinem stahlrahmen 
jetzt wirds übrigens lustig:ich hab mich unserer härtesten konkurrenz gestellt:den downhill-spacken mit ihren motorrädern:
http://www.steelmancycles.com/Photos/MTB per stemO.jpg
die haben übrigens 43800 hits,mit anderen worten:morgen sind wir die nummer 1!!!

grrrr,falscher link,richtiger weiter unten


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *danke danke,vielleicht wirds ja noch mal irgendwann was mit meinem stahlrahmen
> jetzt wirds übrigens lustig:ich hab mich unserer härtesten konkurrenz gestellt:den downhill-spacken mit ihren motorrädern:
> http://www.steelmancycles.com/Photos/MTB per stemO.jpg
> die haben übrigens 43800 hits,mit anderen worten:morgen sind wir die nummer 1!!! *



wieso noch haben wir knapp 1000 rückstand-so und wem haste dich jetzt gestellt-dat versteh ick net!


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> dat versteh ick net! *


keine sorge,hat ja auch keiner erwartet ich mewinte,dass ist der einzige thread im forum der noch mehr hits hat,also unsere härteste konkurrenz.und irgendwie habe ich den eindruck,dass die alle nur 5doofs sind und deshalb wahrscheinlich gar nicht wissen,was ich da für einen rahmen habe.
ach ja,barönsche:das war ne 1a vorlage,kannst also mal cwieder über mein rad herziehen,auch hier vor allen anderen.los,trau dich!fass,basti


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

naja dat hab ick schon verstanden bevor du gepostet hast-hab auch schon draufgeklickt und überlegt aber neeeeeeee


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

oh nein,ich habe einen basti gebaut!!!!!!!
hier der richtige link:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=224217#post224217
baaaastiiiiiiii,lass das da,die verstehen das doch nicht


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *oh nein,ich habe einen basti gebaut!!!!!!!
> hier der richtige link:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=224217#post224217
> baaaastiiiiiiii,lass das da,die verstehen das doch nicht *



einen basti gebaut?soll ichmich jetzt geschmeichelt oder beleidigt fühlen?

und ausserdem is mir dat doch egal ob DIE dat vertstehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *oh nein,ich habe einen basti gebaut!!!!!!!
> hier der richtige link:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=224217#post224217
> baaaastiiiiiiii,lass das da,die verstehen das doch nicht *



37 Seiten haben die??? AMATEURE!!! Morgen sind wir die No. 1...!!!

Now this looks like a job for me ...  

phaty!

Mach mir den Basti!


----------



## whoa (31. Juli 2002)




----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Mach mir den Basti! *


wie jetze?det hab ick jetz nich verstanden


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> * *


ahhhhhhh,so ist schön aber jetzt hört doch mal auf,im anderen thread rumzuspuiln was hab ich da wieder angerichtet?


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

Oh mein Gott irgendjemand hat die Farbe vom Warrior geklaut!!!!

SKANDAL!


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

Der Baron und die Echse haben es dank diesem thread in die TOP 20 des Forums geschafft ... Platz 6 und 13 ... da müssen wir dran arbeiten...
Platz 1 ist über 4.000 ... ! 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

und wer ist vor uns dat sind allet nur 5d leutewat soll uns dat sagen?


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

und jetzt noch ma meine frage wie bekommich unter windows solche tabellen ausschnitte eigefügt?

(@whoa, du hast dat doch auchschon gemacht-erklär ma)


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und wer ist vor uns dat sind allet nur 5d leutewat soll uns dat sagen? *


keine freunde und viel müll zu erzählen!


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

hab heute keine lust,bis 12 zu warten 







mjam,mjam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

und jenny momentan trotzdem dat hotteste wat da draußen rum rennt!!!
JA PHATTY DIE IS AUCH HOTTER ALS MOPPIRA


----------



## whoa (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und jetzt noch ma meine frage wie bekommich unter windows solche tabellen ausschnitte eigefügt?
> 
> (@whoa, du hast dat doch auchschon gemacht-erklär ma) *


ähm... tschuldige aber um mein Köpfchen zu beanspruchen ist es schon zu spät und auch viel viel zu heiß und außerdem was sind eigentlich Tabellen, haben die was mit Libellen zu tun?

 Fragen über Fragen  

An der französischen Grenze ist's noch nich so spät wie in der Hauptstadt und garantiert auch viel viel kühler...  

Kobra ähm... ich mein phaty übernehmen sie!


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> ähm... tschuldige aber um mein Köpfchen zu beanspruchen ist es schon zu spät und auch viel viel zu heiß und außerdem was sind eigentlich Tabellen, haben die was mit Libellen zu tun?
> 
> ...



kanner mir ja net erklären hatter mir schoon gesagt der hat doch nen apfelrechner!


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *hab heute keine lust,bis 12 zu warten
> 
> 
> ...



"You can leave your hat on ... !"

come pussy pussy come ...

Ich wüsst ja wirklich gerne wie Nadinchen aussieht ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

mehr???gerne!!!


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Kobra ähm... ich mein phaty übernehmen sie!
> 
> *



iMac kaufen Basti!

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNY!!!!!!!!!!!!! haaaaaarrrrrrrr


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> iMac kaufen Basti!
> ...



ach nee moppira is wohl doch net so der renner???

JENNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY RUUUUUUUUULESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

ähm,jungs,darf man hier popos zeigen?


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ähm,jungs,darf man hier popos zeigen? *



in diesem threat u dieser uhr zeit und wenn irgendein winziges stück stoff dran ist bestimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

kein stoff


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *kein stoff *



wat solls einer geht bestimmt-EINER


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

na gut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
festhalten!!!!!!
*censored*


OH MEIN GOTT!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

Jenny aus dem BodyBuilding-Studio????


----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

neeeeeeeeeeee oder-wegen dem machste hier sonen aufriss???
ausserdem is dat net jenny - dat is nen fake!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

ihhhhh,phaty,jetzt hast du dem basti die ganze stimmung kaputtgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (31. Juli 2002)

neeeeee neeeeeeeee da bleiben wir ma lieber bei der angezogenen echten jenny


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

ein paar Bike-Bilder... !!!!

phaty!


----------



## whoa (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Oh mein Gott irgendjemand hat die Farbe vom Warrior geklaut!!!!
> 
> SKANDAL! *


Puh, dat war knapp... dank Deiner Warnung hab ich den Langfinger grad noch erwischt.

So keine Angst, alles ist wieder in Butter!

Hier der Beweis, nur für euch...


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ihhhhh,phaty,jetzt hast du dem basti die ganze stimmung kaputtgemacht *



check mal in ein paar Minuten Deinen t-online-account!! 

Ich schick Dir mal ein RICHTIGES Bild von der Bodybuilderin!!! oh wow ...


----------



## whoa (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *ein paar Bike-Bilder... !!!!
> 
> phaty! *


Kannst mal sehen, ich gehorche auf's Wort...


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2002)

schön!




die lenkereinheit hatten wir glaub ich schon mal,trotzdem noch mal:


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

PDa und phaty bei der Tour de France in Saarbrücken vor ca. 3 Wochen ...

Aber wer ist phaty???


----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> Aber wer ist phaty???  [/B]


YOU can leave your hat on!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *PDa und phaty bei der Tour de France in Saarbrücken vor ca. 3 Wochen ...
> 
> Aber wer ist phaty???  *



heyyyyyyy cooooler hut!


----------



## whoa (1. August 2002)

..."Basti-Style-Power-Bilder-Posting-Offensive" den guten rob ein für alle mal auf die Plätze verweisen. Wie gut das er nich da is um sich zu wehren. 

Achso... das Motto lautet, wie im richtigen Leben: "First Babes, then Bikes!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *PDa und phaty bei der Tour de France in Saarbrücken vor ca. 3 Wochen ...
> 
> Aber wer ist phaty???  *



*MIIB*


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

würd ich auch gerne ma wieder machen aber ich finde schon seit ner knappen woche nix mehr wat einen vom hocker reisst oder wat wir noch net haben-hat eigentlich ma jemand gezählt wieviele bike wir schon haben?


----------



## whoa (1. August 2002)

First Babes die 2te...


----------



## whoa (1. August 2002)

First Babes die 3te...


----------



## whoa (1. August 2002)

First Babes die 4te... 

Ok ok, dann eben was anderes nettes...


----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

endlich ist whoa auf unserem niveau! 
so,wer erkennt sie???


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

ruhig blut-nich so viel haut die ahebn in der letzten zeit viele threats mit zu viel haut zu gemacht!!!!

und dann doch bitte alles nur nich britney und schon gar keinen fake!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *First Babes die 4te...  *



KEINE GEFAKTEN TITTENBILDER ..... !!!!


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (1. August 2002)

...so nun kniet ehrfürchtig nieder und huldigt dem Werk des Meisters!


----------



## whoa (1. August 2002)

#2


----------



## whoa (1. August 2002)

#3

...und "wodka whoa" is raus!


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

aber ich find dat bild irgendwie endlos geil


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

warum hat denn nen radel von steve potts nen ibis vorbau?

dat is doch in dem sinne dann nen wtb oder?


----------



## PDa (1. August 2002)

Ist ja wohl völlig klar, daß man sich von den bunten Papageien auf der Straße irgendwie distanzieren muß. 
 
Und Jonny Cash hat ja bekanntlich noch kein GS1 Team.

PDa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

Boah waren wir breit! 38°C


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Boah waren wir breit! 38°C *



aber wie heist es so schön black is beautiful


----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

hab auch noch ein paar schöne!
ich sag nur moab!




*willdahin*


----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

GEIL!!!




ich seh an dem rad übrigens keine flaschenhalter


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

@phat

weis uns koko von der klassenfahrt?


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phat
> 
> weis uns koko von der klassenfahrt? *



nee noch nicht!  aber bald ....


----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

oh mann,ich bin auf ne goldgrube gestoßen! 
@baron:klassenfahrt?


----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

Wahnsinn!


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

ohne worte.......

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26185


----------



## PDa (1. August 2002)

Nie mit Phaty Hammer oder Hummer oder Hurricane oder weiß ich was trinken gehn...

PDa
- der mit 56K hier versauert -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Wahnsinn!
> 
> 
> ...



dta teil is ja wohl geeeeeeeeeil

oben reinhüpfen und dann runter braten


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von PDa _
> *Nie mit Phaty Hammer oder Hummer oder Hurricane oder weiß ich was trinken gehn...
> 
> PDa
> - der mit 56K hier versauert - *



hurricane ich glaub dat kenn ick und wenns dat is wat ick denke isset goil


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> oben reinhüpfen und dann runter braten *



Guck mal der Baron spricht schon wieder im 3-D-Style!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Guck mal der Baron spricht schon wieder im 3-D-Style!!!
> ...






boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


menno da drück ick ma dat aus wat ick bei dem bild am liebsten machen würde und schon bin ick wieder 3d


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Da versteht der Basti keinen Spass...


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

neeeee nich wenns darum geht


----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

weiter geht's.und das bin ich wenigstens auch schon selbst gefahren.beweisphoto auf seite 48 oder so.gell,basti,da willst du auch mal 3d-mäßig 'runterbraten'


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

find ich schwer in ordnung von euch dat ihr da noch ma zensiert habt-so im sinn der COMMUNITY


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von PDa _
> *Nie mit Phaty Hammer oder Hummer oder Hurricane oder weiß ich was trinken gehn...
> 
> PDa
> - der mit 56K hier versauert - *



weisser Rum, brauner Rum, Grenadine, Orangensaft, Ananas!!!

War doch geil ... oder??? 

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> weisser Rum, brauner Rum, Grenadine, Orangensaft, Ananas!!!
> ...



yap dat zeug is lecker-war dann doch richtig meine graue erinnerung


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

nich wahr phat dat is doch ekelhaft

also ich finds cool

*censored*

für die jenigen die es zu spät sehen nein es gab weder frauen noch nackte hunde zu sehen!!!


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

wat denn keine reaktion????


----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *find ich schwer in ordnung von euch dat ihr da noch ma zensiert habt-so im sinn der COMMUNITY *



is besser so,die die es sehen sollten,haben es ja gesehen.
@phaty:das mit dem dom geht klar,wir lassen uns sponsorn






und damit fahren wir dann:


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> is besser so,die die es sehen sollten,haben es ja gesehen.
> ...



wie jetzt sponsern? auch wissen will!!!!!!

gibbet etwa neuigkeiten wegen der klassenfahrt?jetzt schon mit sponsor?oder is dat wieder sspem planung?


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

und ich bin raus


*dreaming of jenny*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

@baron: SSp-Planung

@koko: Wenn Helden reisen!!!! Geeeeeeeeil!!!!!

phaty!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

letzteres!so,bin raus,muß morgen wieder geld verdienen.
nacht,meine hübschen!
so,das noch...






ich find sie süß!!


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *@baron: SSp-Planung
> 
> @koko: Wenn Helden reisen!!!! Geeeeeeeeil!!!!!
> ...




ssp????????
du meinst doch sspem oder?


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *letzteres!so,bin raus,muß morgen wieder geld verdienen.
> nacht,meine hübschen!
> so,das noch...
> ...




hach kokolein die sieht live noch besser aus die is hier öfter mal in potsdam rumgerannt als sie nich bei dieser soap mitspielte-TRES LECKER


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

warum hat eigentlcih keiner auf dat bild reagiert?starres entsetzen?


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

.... gute Nacht VIllabacho!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SSECY2K+2 heisst es offiziell!!!


----------



## rob (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> ich find sie süß!! *



hoer mal auf, die sieht doch grotten haesslich aus!!!!!!


hey, hallo pda, bist ja auch noch am leben!


so ihr, von mir gibts kein bild und nix! 


haut rein!


----------



## whoa (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *weiter geht's.und das bin ich wenigstens auch schon selbst gefahren.beweisphoto auf seite 48 oder so.gell,basti,da willst du auch mal 3d-mäßig 'runterbraten'
> 
> 
> ...


Ach ja das war schön... anno '96 war ich mein einziges Mal mit Bike in Italia. Die Abfahrt war sweeeeeeet  hab aber leider keine Beweispics... 

Mensch war ich damals froh, daß ich 'ne Mag 21 und Maguras montiert hatte, ich glaub das war das einzigste mal in meinem Leben, daß ich beim Downhill der erste unten war.


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Mensch war ich damals froh, daß ich 'ne Mag 21 und Maguras montiert hatte *




Uiiii mit solchen Ölquellen wird man ja OPEC-Ehrenmitglied!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> Uiiii mit solchen Ölquellen wird man ja OPEC-Ehrenmitglied! *


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

"Early morning when I wake up - I look like KISS but without the make-up...!"

Basti wer hat Dich denn so früh aus dem Bett gejagt??? 
Ist Nadinchen wieder in Potsdam?

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *"Early morning when I wake up - I look like KISS but without the make-up...!"
> 
> Basti wer hat Dich denn so früh aus dem Bett gejagt???
> ...



nee nee
da wurde draußen irgendein böser rasenmäher angeschmissen!


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> nee nee
> da wurde draußen irgendein böser rasenmäher angeschmissen! *



Wie? ... im Osten haben sie jetzt auch schon Rasenmäher?
Ich dachte, das übernimmt die örtliche Schafherde!?


----------



## raymund (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> nee nee
> da wurde draußen irgendein böser rasenmäher angeschmissen! *



Schlimm, schlimm, diese Vandalen, die mitten in der Nacht Rasen mähen.
War`s wenigstens ein anständiger Zweitakter?

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## itz (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> nee nee
> da wurde draußen irgendein böser rasenmäher angeschmissen! *



Nunu, da häd'sch doch glei mal die VohPoh wej'schen Ruheschdörung geru'wen ....   

Chris, der Sachsen nachmachen und verfälschen darf weil seine halbe Familie von da kommt


----------



## itz (1. August 2002)

Und @ Lebaron ... jaja ick wees schon, Potsdam hat mit Sachsen nicht zu tun ....


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

macht euch ruhig alle lustig-ihr wurdet ja nicht  auss dem schlaf gerissen!


----------



## itz (1. August 2002)

Dafür haben meine Nachbarn nen Dobermann, der die halbe Nacht durch gewinselt, gejault und gebellt hat ... so Gras is wenigstens irgendwann mal abgemäht, die Töhle von neben an hat aber anscheinend  keinen Grund aufzuhören  ... dat is nen Zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Dafür haben meine Nachbarn nen Dobermann, der die halbe Nacht durch gewinselt, gejault und gebellt hat ... so Gras is wenigstens irgendwann mal abgemäht, die Töhle von neben an hat aber anscheinend  keinen Grund aufzuhören  ... dat is nen Zustand   *



Bau dem wilden Dobermann
Ein Tütchen damit er schlafen kann ... !

Meine Fresse ... Lyriker werde ich sicherlich nie!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Bau dem wilden Dobermann
> ...



dat solltest du der nachwelt auch lieber ersparen!


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> dat solltest du der nachwelt auch lieber ersparen! *



Nee dann doch lieber Du als Germanistik-Professor an der FU in Berlin!


----------



## raymund (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja wohl Klasse, damit kann man sein Rad mal umbauen ohne wegen fehlender Anschraubpunkte einen neuen Rahmen kaufen zu müssen.
Oder noch schlimmer,  `nen Singlespeeder mit Schaltauge fahren zu müssen.

Wenn ich das so sehe, kaufe ich mir doch ein WIG-Schweißgerät...

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## raymund (1. August 2002)

Bin ich etwa alleine hier in dem legendären, fast 4000 Post`s großen Thread?

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## itz (1. August 2002)

)





> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Bau dem wilden Dobermann
> ...



.. komm Phaty lass uns ne Hardcore Gangster Rap Gruppe auf machen ... die ein Gang-Gang oder so ...  und Videos mit vielen Titten und Singlspeedern drehen 

Tütchen und Hund, erinnert mich am Em-Lagerfeuer mal daran die Begebenheit vom steifgewordenen Pudel und dem Tierarzt zu erzählen .... 

Chris, ... my mama got a woodleg with a kickstand !!! (... ach das kennt eh wieder nur whoa  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Wenn ich das so sehe, kaufe ich mir doch ein WIG-Schweißgerät...
> ...



Und dann schweisst du, die Ausfaller richtig fest ... gute Entscheidung  

soviel zum allein sein .. hehe du hast es ja nicht anders gewollt  

Chris


----------



## raymund (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Und dann schweisst du, die Ausfaller richtig fest ... gute Entscheidung
> ...



Nee, das sind doch die Wechsel-Ausfaller zum Schrauben.
Auswechsler sozusagen...
Die Aufnahme wird geschweißt.

Tz tz... haben die vielen Farben auf den 158!! Seiten dein Sehvermögen getrübt ?

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## itz (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Nee, das sind doch die Wechsel-Ausfaller zum Schrauben.
> ...



... ich sach da jetzt nur soviel zu :

Wozu häng ich überhaupt Smilies an, wenn die eh keiner deuten kann   (<-- dieser meint z.B. ich versteh es nicht )

Chris


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> ... ich sach da jetzt nur soviel zu :
> ...


----------



## raymund (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> ... ich sach da jetzt nur soviel zu :
> ...


----------



## raymund (1. August 2002)




----------



## whoa (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> Uiiii mit solchen Ölquellen wird man ja OPEC-Ehrenmitglied! *





Ich hätte mir damals nix anderes geholt, denn euch ist sicherlich klar, daß in den Geschwindigkeitsbereichen und dem Terrain, in denen ich mein Bike bewege nur eins zählt.... Dämpfung, Dämpfung und nochmals Dämpfung! 

whoa,
Mag 21 Fan!


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> whoa,
> Mag 21 Fan!  *



Dieses schwul-goldene Teil sieht ja auch ziemlich klasse aus, wenn man sie an einer fetten Panzerglied-Kette um den Hals hängt und sie im Schimmer der Flammen aus den brennenden Mülltonnen so schön glänzt ...

phaty
Goldmember

@itz: HARDCORE-HIP-HOPP-BUNNY-HOP-KAPELLE! Erste Single: "ITZ SO PHAT"?


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

Brand New Bright Red Singlespeed

By The Domzels


I drove my Punto to the cellar last night (ooh-aah ooh-aah),
I threw me spanner at the cat to keep quiet (ooh-aah ooh-aah),
Now something's telling me that I need a new saddle (ooh-aah ooh-aah),
Come on now darling, you've got something I need. 

'Cos I've got a brand new bright red singlespeed and I need a small allen key,
Come on now, is it four milimeter or is it three?;
chain-ring's thirty two teeth and sprocket's just sixteen
'Cos I've got a brand new bright red singlespeed and I need a small allen key,
(It makes I laugh, ha-ha!) 

I'll stick by you, I'll give you all that you need (ooh-aah ooh-aah),
We'll have beer and custard, I'm a man built for speed (ooh-aah ooh-aah),
And you know I'll love you darling, I'll polish your post (ooh-aah ooh-aah),
And I'll change your bottom bracket when it gives up the ghost. 

'Cos I've got a brand new bright red singlespeed and I need a small allen key,
Come on now, is it four milimeter or is it three?;
chain-ring's thirty two teeth and sprocket's just sixteen
Now I've got a brand new bright red singlespeed and I need a small allen key,
(Phwoar, she's a lovely bit of stuff and all.) 

For seven long months I've been shifting gears (ooh-aah ooh-aah),
I sent back my Dave Hinde, t'was a proper disgrace (ooh-aah ooh-aah),
Now I've built up my Spot, I can see it shine! (ooh-aah ooh-aah)
For a week I gave up drinking that lager and lime. 





.... so und jetzt alle ... hiphop hurray ho hurry ho hurry ho ...

Und guck mal itz "Allen key" reimt sich auf "you and me"  	  

phaty


----------



## itz (1. August 2002)

Jeap Phaty... ach ne heisst ja von nun an Wooahhhaaa brother Phat !!!

Wir werden ganz gross rauskommen, alledings kommt die Mag21 an ner Kette so möchtegern cool, würde sagen wir lassen uns dann Yetis ( also richtige Yetis, Gruss an Koko ) mitsamt Anbauteilen vergolden und hängen uns die mit ebenfalls vergoldeten Ankerketten um den Hals ... 

Und dann ham was jeschafft  

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

Okay itz welche Bunnies spielen im Video mit?

- JLo
- Shakira von hinten
- die Body-Builderin
- Sari Joergensen ....

welche sind Deine? 

Wir sollten auch noch Koko fragen - der wird sowieso unser Manager - mit seiner Malle-Erfahrung ....

phaty!


----------



## whoa (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Okay itz welche Bunnies spielen im Video mit?
> 
> - JLo
> ...



Zum Glück is der Ton an meinem Fernseher kaputt! 

Ein C'dale Hüpfer, ein "Yeti"-Besitzer und einer mit 'ner Eminem Signatur... 
...ich hab jetzt schon Angst!


----------



## itz (1. August 2002)

Ich hätt da gerne noch die Handschellen Lady, da wird auch gleich das Gangster Image aufpoliert ... ausserdem dürfen wir nur noch böse gucken, also eher so 
Und Whoa, du tust auch sehr gut daran Angst zu haben, weil wir sind extrem gefährlich  

Chris, my mama got a glasseye with a fish in it


----------



## itz (1. August 2002)

... ach und wir brauchen noch ein paar Damenvolleyball-Mannschafte, denke da an Holland, Tschechei und Kroatien ... 

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

Wir brauchen noch 4 Rottweiler und einen extrem fetten Chevy von 1967 - so mit ca. 100 Litern Verbrauch auf 10 Meilen ... ausserdem einen Obstkorb im Hotelzimmer, eine Masseuse hinter der Bühne, 2 Bodyguards (Basti?), eine Sekretärin im Leder-Mini, zwei Goldenen Revolver von Remington, Gina Wild als Pressesprecherin und ich will SHAKIRA von hinten .... !!

Ich will berühmt sein ... !!! SOFORT!!!!! JETZT ...  ich könnt explodieren ...

Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiief einatmen ...

phaty!

P.S.: war's für Euch auch so schön wie für mich?
P.P.S.: Itz gib mal was zum Rauchen rüber ...


----------



## itz (1. August 2002)

Das ständig Tüten rauchen musst du dir jetzt eh angewöhnen ... ich rauch ja eigentlich auch nur Kräuterzigaretten ohne was drin, aber man will ja seinen Ruf nicht verlieren ... sonst is man im Hardcore Hip Hop Hep Hup Hap Business ganz schnell weg vom Fenster  

Aber, wenn du's jetzt so nötig hast ... bidde schön !!!


----------



## itz (1. August 2002)

.... shit jetzt brennt mein Scanner


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *.... shit jetzt brennt mein Scanner  *



Schnell Itz ... löschen ... !!!


----------



## itz (1. August 2002)

... ich wusste es, das so was noch mal passiert ... meinen Anteil unserer Plattenverkaufe werd ich wohl in ne Hallon-Löschanlage investieren, oder doch in ne privat Feuerwehr ( Girls only natürlich ) .
... naja mal schauen, Koko muss ja erst mal Verträge aushandeln, war der eigentlich schon bei Sony ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *... ich wusste es, das so was noch mal passiert ... meinen Anteil unserer Plattenverkaufe werd ich wohl in ne Hallon-Löschanlage investieren, oder doch in ne privat Feuerwehr ( Girls only natürlich ) .
> ... naja mal schauen, Koko muss ja erst mal Verträge aushandeln, war der eigentlich schon bei Sony ?!? *



Ich unterschreibe nur INDEPENDANT!!!! Obwohl bei Sony gibt s die besseren Bunnies ... okay SONY ... hat hier heute schon jemand ein Bike gepostet?


----------



## oropeza (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich unterschreibe nur INDEPENDANT!!!! Obwohl bei Sony gibt s die besseren Bunnies ... okay SONY ... hat hier heute schon jemand ein Bike gepostet? *



Hier phat, Du finds doch die Schweißnähte von Merlin so schön...






Sieht aber auch endgeil aus


----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

mann,seid ihr eigentlich alle arbeitslos???
während hier hier rumhängt,habe ich hart gearbeitet.

aaaaaallllllssssoooo,erst war ich hier:






so sah ich aus:






sie habe ich in der besenkammer getroffen:






das ist das resultat:


----------



## odelay (1. August 2002)

Hier phaty, Du findest doch die Schweißnähte von Coladosen so schön:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

mann hier is ja wat los-da trifft man sich ma mit nadine und hier brennt die mülltonne

nee nee also ick werd euer manager , pr-sprecher und bodyguard in 1 person!ansonsten wird dat mit euch als boygroupnix!!!

und dann dieses c'dale - wat wahrscheinlich die hässlichste dose des threats ist-buaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

*kotz sich die seele aus dem leib*


----------



## oropeza (1. August 2002)

Geilomat:











Ti und Carbon rules auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

@ Koko:

Samenraum mit Shakira? Geil ... ! Du zahlst!
"Mein Manager erledigt das für mich...!"

@ Oropeza:

Das ist Kunst Baby!!!

@ Odelay

Nein da hast Du was falsch verstanden ... ABER ... Den Bock würde ich auch fahren! Sehr geil ... also beim Christopher Street Day meine ich!!!

phaty!


----------



## oropeza (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> 
> 
> @ Odelay
> ...


----------



## lucy (1. August 2002)

aber was soll die eingepresstesteuersatzschei**e bitte? echt - das objekt steuersatz macht den markt matsche, erst der tod des 1" steuersatzes und dann pressenpressenpressen alle nur pressen...


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von oropeza _
> *Geilomat:
> 
> 
> ...


merlin rules and that's the bottom line!!!


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> merlin rules and that's the bottom line!!! *



Basti das sieht doch so aus, als hätten Merlin das schwule Barock-Design bei BOHEMIAN geklaut ... daher stehst Du da ja auch so drauf!!!

phaty!


----------



## lucy (1. August 2002)

there's a long way from the bottom line to the top


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *there's a long way from the bottom line to the top  *




lucy du wieder hier-mann mann langsam wird die teilnehmer zahl ja wieder höher
*freu*

@phat
mir doch egal ob die dat geklaut haben oder net merlin is so oder so geil!!!!


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

na los kinners noch 26 dann haben wa die 4000

und ick muss inner halben stunde weg also gebt gas ick will dabei sein!!!!


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

oder

another one bites, another one bites, another on bites the dust


----------



## lucy (1. August 2002)

> lucy du wieder hier-mann mann langsam wird die teilnehmer zahl ja wieder höher
> *freu*



naja, die schweiz macht auf offiziellen freiertag - da gibt's entweder platten (gell itz...) oder eben forumbashing und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

wo zur hölle is downieville?

*hin will*


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

@lucy

ihr solltet öfter feiertage haben


----------



## lucy (1. August 2002)

> wo zur hölle is downieville?



eben - the bottom line - du weisst schon


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

biken auf maui


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

hier mein neuer lieblingsreifen

vredestein slick 2.1"

leider porno grün


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *
> 
> eben - the bottom line - du weisst schon  *


HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

hier nochma pflichtprogramm-auch wenn es ein rennrad ist!!!


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

http://www.lightbike.de/


----------



## lucy (1. August 2002)

du kannst deine 20 ja auch selbst posten - einen hab ich dir jetzt abgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (1. August 2002)

Töff, ich bin dabei:


> Nein da hast Du was falsch verstanden ... ABER ... Den Bock würde ich auch fahren! Sehr geil ... also beim Christopher Street Day meine ich!!!



das Blümchen-Rad und folgendes Outfit:





und Rennrad ist ja wohl Pflicht: sonst heißt es ja:
Christopher Gelände Day
jetzt lass ich aber das Niveau ins Bodenlose sinken


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

hier mein lieblingsteil von dem bike

ne kombi aus huret und campa


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Töff, ich bin dabei:
> 
> 
> ...




ohh ohhhh damit wirst du garantiert von der erstbesten tunte abgeschleppt


----------



## lucy (1. August 2002)

> ne kombi aus huret und campa



gibt's das zu kaufen?


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

is da ma einer nach vorne abgestiegen oder muss dat so???

wenn ja AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTSCH


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

und ratet mal was wir heute in potsdam für ein wetter hatten!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *
> 
> gibt's das zu kaufen? *


och lucy kuck in den link und dann frag nochmal:-(


----------



## lucy (1. August 2002)

potsblitz!


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

so kinners und dat is ein tandem der firma baroni


BITTE KEINE WEITEREN KOMMENTARE


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

ja ja diese gemütlichen hollaänder


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

und hier nu dat bild


----------



## odelay (1. August 2002)

> is da ma einer nach vorne abgestiegen oder muss dat so???



da nicht aber hier:





fallend odelay


----------



## lucy (1. August 2002)

dann frag ich halt nochmal: gibt's das teil zu kaufen?


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *
> 
> da nicht aber hier:
> ...



wat zur hölle soll dat sein?


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

4000


----------



## lucy (1. August 2002)

4001


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


ich habbet


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *dann frag ich halt nochmal: gibt's das teil zu kaufen? *



nein dat is eigenbau!!!!!
kuck auf die page!!!


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

so dann werd ick mich ma mit dat nadinsche treffen

@phat 

jaja ich bestell schöne grüße und frag ob se noch ne schwester hat!!!


----------



## lucy (1. August 2002)

beim bauer ist's auch eigenbau und trotzdem gibt's bei dem massig was zu kaufen...


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *wo zur hölle is downieville?
> 
> *



Das ist das Problem mit Dir Basti! Du hörst nicht zu wenn Papa spricht!
Downieville habe ich Dir schon MILLIONENMAL ans Herz gelegt!
17-Meilen Downhill!!! Na klingelts???

Downieville North California 

KLASSENFAHRT ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *beim bauer ist's auch eigenbau und trotzdem gibt's bei dem massig was zu kaufen... *



och lucy stell dich nich so an mein schweizer choki herz

1 mal zurüch blättern link suchen und klicken!!!!

BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTE


----------



## odelay (1. August 2002)

dafür gibt es jede Menge Räder mit jeder Menge Fahrerinnen:
http://drunkcyclist.com/images/hotties/002.jpg 
mal lieber so, als das bei 4012 Schluss ist


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das ist das Problem mit Dir Basti! Du hörst nicht zu wenn Papa spricht!
> ...




uuuuuuuuuuuuuups stimmt papi

naja du weist dat is die euphorie!!!

naja bis zur klassenfahrt hab ick mir dat denn spätestens gemerkt!


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

Auf VIVA läuft gerade MOTÖRHEAD mit ACE OF SPADES live ...

Gegen Lemmy sind wir doch alle nur Luschen!!!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Auf VIVA läuft gerade MOTÖRHEAD mit ACE OF SPADES live ...
> 
> Gegen Lemmy sind wir doch alle nur Luschen!!!!
> ...



lemmy rocks as hell!!!

und ich bin raus-ja ja immer diese verpflichtungen


----------



## lucy (1. August 2002)

hab ich doch längst draufgeclickt - lucy will haben was nicht haben kann... und wenn der edle herr baron bei der manufaktur kein gutes wort für lucy einlegen will, dann soll er's halt bleiben lassen - bastelt sich lucy halt selbst so ein ding, jawoll!


----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

ich greif einfach schonmal bastis nächstem posting vor:

"neeeeee,wat binnnnn icke btzrunkennn wa,son shiet,na ja un dat nadine war doch so rattig,wa!verdammter alkoholllllllll!!!"


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ich greif einfach schonmal bastis nächstem posting vor:
> 
> "neeeeee,wat binnnnn icke btzrunkennn wa,son shiet,na ja un dat nadine war doch so rattig,wa!verdammter alkoholllllllll!!!"    *



     

Das schlimme ist wohl, dass Du 100% Recht hast!!!!!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

ich glaub ja langsam,das "nadine" nur die kneipe an der ecke ist,vormals bekannt als "Zum Erich"


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ich glaub ja langsam,das "nadine" nur die kneipe an der ecke ist,vormals bekannt als "Zum Erich" *




*hilfebrüllichkannnichtmehrderwarjasogeilderspruchichmussmicherstmalhinlegen!!!!!! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

*daspodiumverneigtsich*


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

@koko

ich wohne ja bekanntlich in der Geburtsstadt von Erich H. - wir sollten uns vor dem Geburtshaus fotografieren lassen - itz, Du und ich .... das rahmen wir dann ein und schenken es dem Barönchen ...!


----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

nü,des ist äine phontastische üdee!


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

Wenn das Barönchen nicht hier ist um irgendwelche Weltrekorde zu brechen, dann ist hier ja garnix los .... aber der hängt ja gerade im "Nadinchen" ab ...


----------



## whoa (1. August 2002)

...das Zeugs is zwar nich unbedingt mein Fall, aber lebaron wird's gefallen, garantiert.





















Old Skool


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

Retro ... in welchem Museum stehen die denn???


----------



## whoa (1. August 2002)




----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

also ich kann diesem muffen-zeugs gar nichts abgewinnen.was sollen solche schnörkel an nem rad


----------



## odelay (1. August 2002)

> ...das Zeugs is zwar nich unbedingt mein Fall, aber lebaron wird's gefallen, garantiert.


      






iiihh, lass mein Bike in Ruhe  
http://www.drunkcyclist.com/images/hotties/031.jpg


----------



## whoa (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Retro ... in welchem Museum stehen die denn??? *


Museum is gut... 

Rivendell Bicycle Works  since 1994 

Die Rahmen kosten zwischen 950.- und 2,250.- EUR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

schön 






gibts bei http://spokesmanbicycles.com/site/itemdetails.cfm?ID=566&Catalog=39 für 550$


----------



## whoa (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *
> 
> iiihh, lass mein Bike in Ruhe
> http://www.drunkcyclist.com/images/hotties/031.jpg *



Du Sau, genau das Bild wollt ich zu späterer Stunde auch noch posten! 

Die Seite is ja wohl absolut abgefahren... "Fundstück der Woche sozusagen"

@ odelay
5x  für die vorbildliche Recherche!

Achso, hier ein Pic meines neuen Bikes, ich weiß es ist häßlich, aber die Mechanikerin gab's kostenlos dazu, da konnt ich nich nein sagen.


----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

guck mal phaty:


----------



## whoa (1. August 2002)

Hier ein Bild des Klassenfahrt-Busses!


----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

oh mann,die seite ist ja wohl der hammer.fast schon bezeichnend,das das einzige bild,das ich jetzt guten gewissens posten kann,von jenna ist 






drunkcyclist rules!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

... hab ich auf DVD ... die Site ist für Dich natürlich das NIRVANA !!!!

Mitternacht ... BABES-Time!

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *guck mal phaty:
> 
> 
> ...



not your avarage gearhead.... 

das gefällt mir!!!!!!

WE RULE!


----------



## odelay (1. August 2002)

außerdem empfehle ich diese Top-Seite:
http://ghettoscooter.com/ 





odelay


----------



## odelay (1. August 2002)

High Performance Bearings:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... hab ich auf DVD ... die Site ist für Dich natürlich das NIRVANA !!!!
> 
> phaty! *



´na,na,doch nicht solange es den hunnen und flatrate gibt


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> ´na,na,doch nicht solange es den hunnen und flatrate gibt
> *



Guck mal in Deine mail-box ... kleines Geschenk von mir!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

wo isses denn?bin schon ganz gespannt!


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *wo isses denn?bin schon ganz gespannt! *



Sollte jetzt da sein ...


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

immer noch nichts 
hmmmm,soll ich 

ach,wat soll's,ich steh dazu:

MALLE


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

verdammich,wieso ist denn da jetzt kein bild???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

müßte barönsche laut JSchG nicht schon längst zu hause sein?
Na egal,phaty kämpft noch mit t-online und ich bin raus.guts nächtle!


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *müßte barönsche laut JSchG nicht schon längst zu hause sein?
> Na egal,phaty kämpft noch mit t-online und ich bin raus.guts nächtle! *



hab es nochmal als PM geschickt!


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

geht echt nicht...  einfach clicken

wer erkennt KOKO?


----------



## whoa (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *wer erkennt KOKO? *



Ich ich ich...


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ich glaub ja langsam,das "nadine" nur die kneipe an der ecke ist,vormals bekannt als "Zum Erich" *




hey koko der war net schlecht

*tritt in die eier-mit gleichzeitigen vom lachen vom stuhl plumsen-draufkletter-wieder runterfall*


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

kinder nee hier is ja wat los

@whoa

echt geile hütten die du da gefunden hast!!!

jaja und dann diese fundgrube da is ja wohl auch ne extrem lustige hp

ach ja und ich geh mir jetzt sonen scooter bauen


@koko
vielleicht steigst du ja auch mal dahinter wat so toll is an muffen!


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *müßte barönsche laut JSchG nicht schon längst zu hause sein?
> Na egal,phaty kämpft noch mit t-online und ich bin raus.guts nächtle! *



Für das Protokoll:

Basti ist entweder:

- nicht nach Hause gekommen
- mit Nadinchen nach Hause gekommen
- völlig besoffen angekommen
- endlich mal gekommen!

oder aber er hat versucht im Vollrausch das Aquarium anstelle des PCs zum Posten zu benutzen. Wahrscheinlich wundert er sich immer noch darüber, das es jetzt auch bewegte Bilder bei IBC gibt ...


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

Na mein Posting hat ja wohl 30 Minuten im Rohr gesteckt ... schon war der Basti da...!


----------



## itz (2. August 2002)

Jaja unser Baron von Pots_blitz_dam is echt ein Fall für's Dr. Sommer Team  

Aber es wurde eine Möglichkeit ausgelassen :

Basti is zu Nadinchen mit nach Haus gekommen und volltrunken, wie eh und je, dann doch nicht gekommen  , komm erzähle uns deine Story ...

Chris


----------



## itz (2. August 2002)

Weiss einer von euch die genauen Masse von nem Integrierten Steuersatz ?!? Is dat 1.5 " ?!? Neumodischer Dreck ich weiss, aber genau richtig um die Geo meines Tse'dales nicht komplett zu versauen .... !!!  

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Jaja unser Baron von Pots_blitz_dam is echt ein Fall für's Dr. Sommer Team
> 
> Aber es wurde eine Möglichkeit ausgelassen :
> ...



betrunken ? nöööööööö
dr. sommer nötig??? nöööööööööö
nadine zurück gekommen???


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

aber dat mit dem aquarium is ne coole idee - die kriege ick bestimmt in meinem schweinesuff auch noch hin!


----------



## itz (2. August 2002)

Mensch Nadine da und du nicht betrunken ...  
der Mann is lernfähig !!!


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

da mir ja sonst keiner mit meiner suche helfen kann oder will

frag ich euch jetzt nochmal hat einer irgendwo was von hershey oder kenn wenigsten die firma oder weis etwas rum zu liegen oder hat wenigstens irgendwelche infos????


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *da mir ja sonst keiner mit meiner suche helfen kann oder will
> 
> frag ich euch jetzt nochmal hat einer irgendwo was von hershey oder kenn wenigsten die firma oder weis etwas rum zu liegen oder hat wenigstens irgendwelche infos???? *



Gibs auf Basti! Die sind vom Markt. Ich habe noch eine Quelle in den USA und die habe ich gerade angefragt! Wenn die nein sagen, dann suchst Du Dir endlich was, was man noch finden kann!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

neeeeeeeee ich werd ewig weiter suchen!!!
mir doch egal

dat schlimme is ja dat irgendwie jeder ausser mir wat findet-auch einer hier aussem forum


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

kuckt ma alle in den @breezeruwe-threat!

nen nette´r whiskeytown racer is da zu bestaunen!


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

... aber die Schwimm EM in Berlin ist ja auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

sach ma hast du uns eigentlich schon mal dein 10th anniversary gezeigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> betrunken ? nöööööööö
> ...



Über das Statement unseres BRAVO-GIRL-POSTER-BOYS müssen wir uns nochmal eingehend Gedanken machen? Nadine gekommen??
Ick wees nischt Leute - ehrlick! 

phaty!


----------



## whoa (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *sach ma hast du uns eigentlich schon mal dein 10th anniversary gezeigt? *


@ lebaron
So alt bist Du doch noch nich und trotzdem is Dein Gedächtnis für'n Arsch! 
Und ich dachte ich bin vergesslich... 

@ all
Hiermit melde ich mich offiziell in den Urlaub ab. 
In 2 Wochen is dann wieder mit mir zu rechnen... 

 Adria, whoa's coming...


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Über das Statement unseres BRAVO-GIRL-POSTER-BOYS müssen wir uns nochmal eingehend Gedanken machen? Nadine gekommen??
> ...



wat soll denn dat heisen???

sie is halt aussem urlaub zurück gekommen


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> @ lebaron
> So alt bist Du doch noch nich und trotzdem is Dein Gedächtnis für'n Arsch!
> ...



bilder machen net vergessen und viel spaß!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

Wart mal bis die Malle-CD rauskommt ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

hier noch nen paar nice rr-bikes

www.richardsachs.com


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)




----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

firma HETICHNS


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)




----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

http://www.velostuf.com/gransportvariations.htm


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

en masse

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)




----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

jack tailor cycles


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

für uns whoa


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

so schön kann ein american sein






klein-irgendwie coollllllllllllllll






und der rest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

wer so doof grinsen kann hat es nicht anders verdient


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)




----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

das war es erstma

aber keine angst ich hab enoch ungefähr 3 mal so viel in petto-dat wird lustig!!!

nette sachen dabei


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

So aufgeregt wie unsere Basti heute postet glaube ich der hat letzte Nacht einen Touch-Down gelegt!


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *So aufgeregt wie unsere Basti heute postet glaube ich der hat letzte Nacht einen Touch-Down gelegt! *


----------



## itz (2. August 2002)

Und Lebaron was wolltest du uns mit all deinen Bildern mitteilen ? 
Alle Lackierer sind Drogenabhängig und jeder zweite Waffenschmied hat irgendwann mal auf Fahrräder umgesattelt ?!?

Ne schönen Urlaub, Whoa !!!
Wo geht's den hin, NY Bronx oder doch in irgendein anderes US Ghetto  

Chris


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Und Lebaron was wolltest du uns mit all deinen Bildern mitteilen ?
> Alle Lackierer sind Drogenabhängig und jeder zweite Waffenschmied hat irgendwann mal auf Fahrräder umgesattelt ?!?
> 
> ...



neee nneee sind zwar tolle theorien aber - langsam solltest du mich kennen-ich wollte einfach mal wieder sinnlos irgendwelche geilen teile posten-und sag nich dat die bilder sch***e sind


----------



## itz (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *So aufgeregt wie unsere Basti heute postet glaube ich der hat letzte Nacht einen Touch-Down gelegt! *



Das wäre ne Erklärung ....


----------



## itz (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> neee nneee sind zwar tolle theorien aber - langsam solltest du mich kennen-ich wollte einfach mal wieder sinnlos irgendwelche geilen teile posten-und sag nich dat die bilder sch***e sind *



Dat hab ich doch gar nicht  und Sinnlos is ja eh klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Dat hab ich doch gar nicht  und Sinnlos is ja eh klar   *



na bitte dann wäre doch alles geklärt!


----------



## itz (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *wer so doof grinsen kann hat es nicht anders verdient
> 
> 
> ...



Von Fliegenpilzen sollte man definitiv die Finger lassen  ..... *böserböserLackierer* oder is es doch nur das Rad des schlechtesten Bergfahrers der TDF ?!?


----------



## whoa (2. August 2002)

...ohne whoa. 

Ich muß mich jetzt beeilen in 30 min kommt mein "Taxi", man will die kroatischen Volleyballspielerinnen ja nich warten lassen! 

Also bis dann...


----------



## itz (2. August 2002)

Oh oh kroatische Volleyballerinen !!! Grüss Sie bidde bidde alle von mir sag einfach Itzi liebt sie  , erzähle aber nix ihren Brüdern (immer dieses gleich Heiraten_geschwafel und dazu vorgehaltene Messer und Knarren mag ich nicht )...

Viel Spass da ....  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

.... hoffentlich hat er das YETI Shirt eingepackt!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

halten wir also fest:
BASTI IST WIEDER NICHT GEKOMMEN 

@Phaty:Vielleicht solltest du ihm auch mal was schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *halten wir also fest:
> BASTI IST WIEDER NICHT GEKOMMEN
> 
> @Phaty:Vielleicht solltest du ihm auch mal was schicken *



Können wir nicht riskieren, sonst springt er plöztlich an Nadinchens Mama ... !


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *halten wir also fest:
> BASTI IST WIEDER NICHT GEKOMMEN
> 
> @Phaty:Vielleicht solltest du ihm auch mal was schicken *



wie jetzt????????watttttttttttttttttttttttt?


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Können wir nicht riskieren, sonst springt er plöztlich an Nadinchens Mama ... ! *





hÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ
waaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Können wir nicht riskieren, sonst springt er plöztlich an Nadinchens Mama ... ! *



 

"wat soll dette denn hißen?wat soll icke denn mit nadinsches mama?"


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ich habs doch gesagt.auf basti ist halt verlass


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*versteht die welt nicht mehr*


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

ich würds dir ja gerne erklären,basti.hab nur leider den mund voll,weil ich grad den geilsten gyros-teller aus bonn esse


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> ich habs doch gesagt.auf basti ist halt verlass *



Ich stell mir da immer vor, wie er völlig entrüstet vor dem Computer auf und ab läuft und immer wieder sagt ... "Ich wees ja och nischt wat die immer von mir wollen ... det kann ick nich glauben wat die alten Säcke da raushauen ... !" ... oder so ... ! Unser Basti ist der Beste ... !

Frag garnicht erst Grosser, das Rätsel wird online nicht gelöst ...  Naja vielleicht wäre Nadinchens Mama ja was für mich ... ! Dann wirst Du irgendwann mein Schwiegersohn und wir betrügen dann unsere Weiber mit der Volleyballmannschaft... !


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich stell mir da immer vor, wie er völlig entrüstet vor dem Computer auf und ab läuft und immer wieder sagt ... "Ich wees ja och nischt wat die immer von mir wollen ... det kann ick nich glauben wat die alten Säcke da raushauen ... !" ... oder so ... ! Unser Basti ist der Beste ... !
> ...




idea


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

@phaty

da is noch ne hershey pm offen

naja und die von eben steht ja wohl auch aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

moment,da hat der manager auch noch was zu zu sagen.
also,wenn ihr schon meine mädels poppt,dann lasst mir wenigstens eure da!


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

wieso manager den posten nehm ich seit gestern abend ein samt pr-mann und body guard!!!!

wat heist hier überhaupt deine mädels nummer 2 gehört immernoch mir


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

oh verdammt,es ist passiert:basti hat nen höhenflug 
das kann ja heiter werden


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *oh verdammt,es ist passiert:basti hat nen höhenflug
> das kann ja heiter werden *



wieso höhenflug dat hab i schon beim ersten sehen von nummer 2 festgelegt-und wenn du zurückblättern würdest könnte der herr koko lesen welche pflichten ich im team erfülle

*man macht meine festplatte komische geräusche!*


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

das ist mir egal!dann bist du jetzt eben gefeuert!als manager muß man eine gewisse autorität besitzen.und wenn du so sprichst wie du schreibst,seh ich dich da kein land gewinnen


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *das ist mir egal!dann bist du jetzt eben gefeuert!als manager muß man eine gewisse autorität besitzen.und wenn du so sprichst wie du schreibst,seh ich dich da kein land gewinnen *



keine angst der herr baron redet nicht immer so er kann sich auch durchaus geählt ausdrücken nur ist er hier im forum meist nicht gewiilt dazu-in diesem sine keeeeeeeeeeeeeeene angst dat mit dem managerposen passt schon!


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

Na jetzt ratet mal, was der meist gelesene thread auf IBC ist ...!!!


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Na jetzt ratet mal, was der meist gelesene thread auf IBC ist ...!!!
> 
> *


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH

PAAAAAAAAAAARTEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

damit sind ja dann wohl alle rekorde gebrochen

1. der meist geklickte threat
2. der threat mit de meisten postings-und dat mit AAAAAAAAAAAAAABSTAND

3. ohnehin der allercooolste threat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

und 4. der threat mit den meisten bilder und dem höchsten maß an geballtem fachwissen!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> geählt ausdrücken  *


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> managerposen*


ja nee,is klar.wat soll'n das sein


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> ja nee,is klar.wat soll'n das sein *



du
 krümelkacker


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Na jetzt ratet mal, was der meist gelesene thread auf IBC ist ...!!!
> 
> *



na denn:SIEGEREHRUNG!!!


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

@phaty mach ma deinen posteingang leer!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

wollt IHR nich ma wieder nen paar bildchen zum besten geben

@koko

noch 1 stunde und 20 minuten dann is jenny time-ich hoffe du enttäuscht mich nicht!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

keine sorge

soll ich jetzt schonmal ein bunny posten?


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *wollt IHR nich ma wieder nen paar bildchen zum besten geben
> 
> @koko
> ...



bis dahin bin ich wieder da .....

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

musste ich mich gleich ma einmischen


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> bis dahin bin ich wieder da .....
> ...



willl der herr uns verlassen ? kann ja nich sein!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

soll ich jetzt ein bunny posten??????????


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

ja aber du weist die regeln!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

ooooooookkaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!
is aber ganz nakkisch:






geile sau


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ooooooookkaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!
> is aber ganz nakkisch:
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

was ist eigentlich mit ibis passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

die sind verkauft und bauen billigramsch


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

bunnys


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

ja,das sieht man.hat noch jemand schöne bilder?


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

here we go,here we go,here we goohoo!


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ja,das sieht man.hat noch jemand schöne bilder? *



welcher art???


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

oh yeah!das hängt in meinem flur


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> welcher art??? *



meinte eigentlich ibis.aber jetzt ist egal.


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

jetzt wird's ein bischen größer


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

und jenny is eindeutig eins der leckersten wesenauf diesem planeten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

mein desktop:






na,basti,genug jenny?


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *mein desktop:
> 
> 
> ...



nee


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2002)

lecker!!!!


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

allein dat gesicht is der hammer

aber um noch ma auf ibis zu kommen-da musste hier im forum nochma kucken da gab es vor nicht allzulanger zeit nen threat drüber da wurde dat geklärt-also ich glube ibvis inder form wie wir die kennen gibbet nimmer


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2002)

ich habe gerade 45 Minuten mit dem Baron gechattet ... phew ... das ist anstrengend!!!!    

Nee war cool ... !!  

Gleich ist Mitternacht !! ... WEIBER!!!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

...wer so alles vom esk (sek) bei der sspem einschlägt und jetzt will ich da auch hin

mann mann dat wär a mords gaudi


WIE WIRD MAN EIGENTLICH ZUM EISENSCHWEIN AUSSENPOSTEN OSTBLOCK?????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *ich habe gerade 45 Minuten mit dem Baron gechattet ... phew ... das ist anstrengend!!!!
> 
> Nee war cool ... !!
> ...



jo war cool und informativ


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2002)

@phaty:ich mach jetzt mal den basti,häääääähh????aim,oder wat?????und was heißt hier weiber,ich hab mir doch wohl alle mühe gegeben.und hast du einen langenscheidt "potsdamerisch-deutsch"?

und überhaupt,hab mir gerade noch mal das 'love don't cost a thing'-video angeguckt.ich bin verliebt erstmal eine rauchen,um runterzukommen!


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *...wer so alles vom esk (sek) bei der sspem einschlägt und jetzt will ich da auch hin
> 
> *



wo ist das problem,das esk fährt doch auch!fahr doch da mit!


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *@phaty:ich mach jetzt mal den basti,häääääähh????aim,oder wat?????und was heißt hier weiber,ich hab mir doch wohl alle mühe gegeben.und hast du einen langenscheidt "potsdamerisch-deutsch"?
> 
> und überhaupt,hab mir gerade noch mal das 'love don't cost a thing'-video angeguckt.ich bin verliebt erstmal eine rauchen,um runterzukommen! *



iiiiiiiiiiiiigiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttttttttttt

koko koko wat soll aus dir nur werden

jaja dat video is net-aber jedes video mit uns jenny is net


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> wo ist das problem,das esk fährt doch auch!fahr doch da mit! *



ja nee kohle und so sind definitiv für lappen und bikes eingeplant-weil da immernoch kein bonty und nen panzer müssen ja mal realität werden


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

kuck ma in die antwortenliste!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2002)

ausreden basti,alles ausreden!!!was kostet denn so'n bischen spritbeteiligung(bier+benzin)?
und ausserdem:erklär mir mal bitte,warum du freitagabend zuhause rumhängst,wo nadine doch wieder da ist???ich hab einen grund,habe leider notdienst!


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ausreden basti,alles ausreden!!!was kostet denn so'n bischen spritbeteiligung(bier+benzin)?
> und ausserdem:erklär mir mal bitte,warum du freitagabend zuhause rumhängst,wo nadine doch wieder da ist???ich hab einen grund,habe leider notdienst! *



dat hab ic phaty gradeschon erklärt ihr habt da am anfang mal was überlesen!!!!!!!

und ausserdem seh ich sie morgen und wir waren gestern erst gut feiern!


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> dat hab ic phaty gradeschon erklärt ihr habt da am anfang mal was überlesen!!!!!!!
> ...



dann erklär es uns doch allen.das ist doch das spannendste am ganze nthreat:wird basti nadine endlich kriegen?


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> dann erklär es uns doch allen.das ist doch das spannendste am ganze nthreat:wird basti nadine endlich kriegen? *



och kokolein-wenn das deine rfüllung in diesem threat sein soll-dann tus du mir leidda gibbet so viel andere geilere themen

ABER-kriegen-nein-nichto-wie du denkst-aber trotzdem is alles nett

*gut zu wisssen dat koko gar nix mehr blicktund ich ihm jetzt erzählen kann im himmel ist jahrmarkt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> ABER-kriegen-nein-nichto-wie du denkst-aber trotzdem is alles nett
> ...



armes schwein,kein bontrager,kein auto und keine nadine 
aber du hast ja uns


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2002)

so,bin raus.
heute mal was anderes zum abschied:


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> armes schwein,kein bontrager,kein auto und keine nadine
> aber du hast ja uns *



och dat mit nadine is ja net so schlimm ich hab se ja trotzdem -nur anders und so wie schon immer und wie es auch immer sei wird und wie es keiner anders wollte!


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

dann werd ick wohl auch meine 7 sachen nehmen!


----------



## phatlizard (3. August 2002)

Das kostet dich keine 100  ... irgendwer fährt doch bestimmt noch hin!
ESK OSTBLOCK wird man nur in dem man endlich mal was mitmacht!!!
Ausserdem wird in Todtnau Geschichte geschrieben und Helden geboren... !!!

Jetzt rappel dich auf ... es gibt doch auch noch das Tourenticket von der Bahn ... sei mal COOL!!!!

Phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (3. August 2002)




----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

du bist und bleibst pervers wer um 1.53 solche gartenzeune postet muss krank sein!!!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (3. August 2002)

@Basti:...Zäune von Zaun!!


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *@Basti:...Zäune von Zaun!! *



????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. August 2002)

Guck mal Basti ....


----------



## phatlizard (3. August 2002)

Sehr sportlich ....


----------



## phatlizard (3. August 2002)

VON HINTEN!!!!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (3. August 2002)

Das iss doch was für Menschen in unserm Alter-Gell Basi?

Ach es iss ja noch sooo früh *gähn*!


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

nee litespeed mag ich net-aber die lenkerkombi is ja schon sehr bonty-like

wie alt is denn eigentlich der domster?


----------



## phatlizard (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> wie alt is denn eigentlich der domster? *



Alt genug um zu wissen wie man den Plural von Zaun schreibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

stimmt ja uuuups da hab ich mich wohl ma wieder vertan


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Alt genug um zu wissen wie man den Plural von Zaun schreibt! *


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2002)

another JRA-Story:

"I was just riding along...






...when suddenly my bike collapsed!"


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2002)

basti und nadine auf großer tour!


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *basti und nadine auf großer tour!
> 
> 
> ...



*das war ein fetter tritt in die eier-AUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2002)

uupsssss!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2002)

geiel!


----------



## phatlizard (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *basti und nadine auf großer tour!
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooooooooch wie süüüüüüüüüüüüss ...

Jetzt wird er adoptiert!

phaty!

@koko 

Du klaust ja die selben Mammoth Downhill Bilder wie ich ...


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

habt ihr nich noch irgendwelche old school mammoth oder kamikaze bilder-am besten mit beni oder so!!!


----------



## phatlizard (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *habt ihr nich noch irgendwelche old school mammoth oder kamikaze bilder-am besten mit beni oder so!!! *



Hi Basti ...

Du musst jetzt ganz tapfer sein ...

Ich habe den berühmten KAMIKAZE-Downhill-Film von 1990 auf Video!!!!
Also wenn Dein VCR Ami-Format NTSC abspielen kann, dann leih ich ihn Dir mal!
Die meisten Recorder können das ja heute!
Das ist der Film wo einer der Fahrer mit 50 Sachen in ne Hot-Dog-Bude fährt ...!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2002)

Basti,hau rein!


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2002)

.


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2002)

.


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2002)

schön,gell?


----------



## phatlizard (3. August 2002)

Koko das hat jetzt aber sehr weh getan ....
Das letzte Bild ist ja wohl nicht Dein Ernst!!!? YETI-gelb mit MAGURA-gelb zu kombinieren, dafür braucht man doch eine Sondergenehmigung vom Bundes-Umwelt-Ministerium - schon alleine wegen der später anfallenden Sondermüll-Entsorgung!!! Und wer hat denn um alles in der Welt die Ölpipeline für die hintere Bremse verlegt ... Corratec? Keine Macht dem Bogen!!!

phaty ...

ach das hat gut getan!!!


----------



## itz (3. August 2002)

Koko, ich bring dir mal nen bisschen Schrumpfschlauch, nen ollen Bobdenzug und ne halbe Lüsterklemme mit .... die Magleitung könnte sonst als Griff zum Wegschmeisen missverstanden werden  

Ansonsten, find ich's eigentlich nett .... jaja bei eloxierten Teilen werd ich schwach *träum* 

Chris


----------



## itz (3. August 2002)

... und bist du den verrückt, da Lizardskins um die Standrohre zu tüddeln ... aua, arme Beschichtung


----------



## phatlizard (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> * .... jaja bei eloxierten Teilen werd ich schwach *träum*
> 
> Chris *



Und ich Dummerchen habe die blaue AC-Gabel-Brücke für die MANITOU Comp 4 gerade glasperlengestrahlt, damit sie ROH ist... ach ja ich bin grausam ...!  

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (3. August 2002)

Die Bomber-Girls von Marzocchi ... die überzeugensten Verkaufsrepräsentanten der Welt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Hi Basti ...
> ...



ne meiner spielt nur pal_leider


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *schön,gell? *




DU TEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRR

uuuuuuuups ich mein TOIEEEEEEEEEERRRRR

neee TIEEEEEEEEEEEEERR

,,mann mann lake jumpnig zährt dich ganz schön!


----------



## phatlizard (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> ne meiner spielt nur pal_leider *



Du wirst doch wohl einen Kumpel haben der NTSC hat - oder frag Nadine!


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Koko, ich bring dir mal nen bisschen Schrumpfschlauch, nen ollen Bobdenzug und ne halbe Lüsterklemme mit .... die Magleitung könnte sonst als Griff zum Wegschmeisen missverstanden werden
> 
> Ansonsten, find ich's eigentlich nett .... jaja bei eloxierten Teilen werd ich schwach *träum*
> ...





*träum?*


itzi du tust mir leid wer bei nem koko anfängt zu träumen-TZTZTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



marzocchi girls are the ruling ones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hands dow

...und so vierl frwmdsprace in meinem tuzustand-also bitte langsam posten!


----------



## phatlizard (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mal Basti, kriegt man als Vollblut-Legasteniker eigentlich Nachhilfe von der Krankenkasse bezahlt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Sag mal Basti, kriegt man als Vollblut-Legasteniker eigentlich Nachhilfe von der Krankenkasse bezahlt??? *[/
> ...


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

ick hab grade bei ebaxy ne auktion um ne svhwarze ringle schraubkranznabe gewonen-und schreib dem typ ne mail dat er an dn 2. verkaufen soll-wat soll ick denn schließlich mir rinklge??????


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2002)

so kinners,spielt mal schön ohne mich heute abend.bin jetzt mit meiner ex weg(gell,phaty  )

kokodersichmorgenwiedermeldet


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *so kinners,spielt mal schön ohne mich heute abend.bin jetzt mit meiner ex weg(gell,phaty  )
> 
> kokodersichmorgenwiedermeldet *



have fUUUUUUn

*now listening to six feet under - victim of the paranoid*


----------



## phatlizard (3. August 2002)

Phaty, Koko und Itz in Todtnau am Bierstand ... !!!

Don't fu*k with us ... !!!


----------



## lebaron (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Phaty, Koko und Itz in Todtnau am Bierstand ... !!!
> 
> Don't fu*k with us ... !!! *



na herzlichen glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (4. August 2002)

Das war ja wohl mit Abstand die ruhigste Thread-Nacht, seit wir am Start sind ... Gute Nacht Mädels....!


----------



## lebaron (4. August 2002)

ja dat war sie wohl-aber dat muss ja auch ma sein!!!


----------



## itz (4. August 2002)

Na dann post ich jetzt mal für die Quote ...
... so besser is dat ... mehr bring ich noch nich zustande, wird Zeit dass hier endlich dieses anstrengende Weinfest aufhört, mein Gott is mir schwummrig ....

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (4. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Na dann post ich jetzt mal für die Quote ...
> ... so besser is dat ... mehr bring ich noch nich zustande, wird Zeit dass hier endlich dieses anstrengende Weinfest aufhört, mein Gott is mir schwummrig ....
> 
> Chris *



Aber Du kannst doch nicht unseren Basti so in der Luft hängen lassen ...!
Hat noch das Ohr voll Wasser vom Lake-Jumping und sitzt ganz verzweifelt vor dem Bildschirm und wartet auf die Paten-Onkel aus dem Westen ...!

Gab's ne hübsche Wein-Königing für Dich ...??

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. August 2002)

Na jetzt mach ich mal den Basti ... will heissen Solo-Posting ...!

Ein DEAN mit Pulverbeschichtung... ich weiss, man macht kein Titan-Rahmen bunt ... aber was soll es ... heiss ist es allemal!!!

phaty!


----------



## Jeroen (4. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Na jetzt mach ich mal den Basti ... will heissen Solo-Posting ...!
> 
> Ein DEAN mit Pulverbeschichtung... ich weiss, man macht kein Titan-Rahmen bunt ... aber was soll es ... heiss ist es allemal!!!
> ...



Dean fertigt auch in Stahl, also kann es auch ne Stahlrahmen sein. Egal... SpectrumPowderworks (lackieren auch die RockShox gabeln!) rulesss


----------



## Türklinke (4. August 2002)

Das siegt ja wohl einfach nur GEIL aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## Türklinke (4. August 2002)

hast de ncoh mehr Fotos, soll jeißen vom ganzen Rahmen


----------



## lebaron (4. August 2002)

*will immer noch kamikaze bilder sehen*


----------



## phatlizard (4. August 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (4. August 2002)

Vom DEAN gibts leider nicht mehr Bilder - aber das SOULCRAFT sieht fast genau so aus!


----------



## phatlizard (4. August 2002)

Ein Bike brennt... !!


----------



## itz (4. August 2002)

Isch kenn einen der schreibt noch krasser als es Barönchen ...  
Und ne Weinkönigin ?!? Gar keine Ahnung ob wir so was haben, aber der Wein war gut und, guter Wein in grossen Mengen bringt es mit sich, irgendwann waren alle Frauen schön ... glaube ich zu mindest  

Endlich eine Gabel die meiner so geliebten Bauernmalerei doch schon sehr sehr nahe kommt. Irgendwann mach ich mal so nen VHS Kurs mit ... Bauernmalerei für Minderbemittelte oder so .... 
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (4. August 2002)

so,ex is wieder fott und ich hab um acht erst das nächste date 
mal gucken,was ich euch müden hunden in der zeit so zeigen kann.

hier mal was schönes,was ich gerne hätte:


----------



## Kokopelli (4. August 2002)

mein bike,mein auto... 

dekadent!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (4. August 2002)

ohh yeah!


----------



## Kokopelli (4. August 2002)

*kotz*


----------



## Kokopelli (4. August 2002)

als federgabeln noch schön waren


----------



## lebaron (4. August 2002)

DAFÜR MAG ICH DICH

neeeeeeeett nett watte da alles so postest-so und jetzt is baron wieder in fertigmachlaune-also rappeöt euch hoch und postet-wir haben lange genug geschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eintopf (4. August 2002)

HILFE ich werde blind!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (4. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *mein bike,mein auto...
> 
> dekadent!!!
> ...



Zuhälter-Auto und Zuhälter-Bike ... ist allerdings konsequent!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (4. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Eintopf _
> *HILFE ich werde blind!!!! *



Wanne-Eikel, Scott-Bike und poppende Hunde .... was für eine Bereicherung dieses Threads... !!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (4. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wanne-Eikel, Scott-Bike und poppende Hunde .... was für eine Bereicherung dieses Threads... !!!
> ...


----------



## Eintopf (4. August 2002)




----------



## Eintopf (4. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> *



Kennst Du den schon????

Was sagt ein Chinese, wenn er einen Ossi sieht ?
- HEHE wir haben die Mauer noch !


----------



## phatlizard (4. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Eintopf _
> *
> 
> Kennst Du den schon????
> ...



Basti, 

machst Du ihn flott oder soll ich übernehmen....?

phaty!


----------



## Eintopf (4. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Basti,
> ...


----------



## lebaron (4. August 2002)

phaty mach ma ruhig ick kuck zu und lache!!!


----------



## Eintopf (4. August 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Eintopf _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sach ma kannst du auch noch was anderes ausser diese dämlichen fratzen zu posten???


----------



## phatlizard (4. August 2002)

Eintopf - gibt es da auch ein Männlein, das knutschen kann ...???
Das ist schon eine sehr liebliche Sammlung von Fratzen!

Basti, der Frosch sah schon ein bisschen wie Du aus ... wenn Nadinchen vorbeikommt!!! oder?


----------



## Eintopf (4. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> sach ma kannst du auch noch was anderes ausser diese dämlichen fratzen zu posten??? *




Jetzt hast Du mich aber ganz schön fertig gemacht!!!! AUA


----------



## phatlizard (4. August 2002)

550 ... boah ...!


----------



## lebaron (4. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *550 ... boah ...!
> 
> 
> ...



der preis is boaaah, der stern porno- aber die kurbeln_TZTZZZZ



neeeee ick mag keenen bmx style


----------



## phatlizard (4. August 2002)

Itz pflegt seinen Kater, Koko hat ein Date und der Eintopf guckt Hunden beim Poppen zu ... Mann Mann noch so eine Nacht und ich muss mir auch eine zweite Forums-Identität zulegen um hier Stunk zu machen ...

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

ick kann ja och nischt dafür,dass ihr ohne mich so witzlos seid 
haaalllllllooooo!!ich denke,ihr seid alle arbeitslos?wo seid ihr denn alle?und warum habe ich grade schon wieder 1,5h mit meiner ex telefoniert?und warum verspüre ich grade so einen appetit auf eintopf?
wird zeit,dass ich nach todtnau komme,mir die fragen wegsaufen 
ok,kinners,halbe stunde habt ihr noch,los jetzt!!!
oder muß ich euch erst wieder mit bunnys ködern????????


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

na gut.
heute mal was aus der tenniswelt:






achtung,das ist groß:






einmal popo für phaty:






einmal kommunisten-outfit für baron:






und das ist für koko(genau hinsehen  ) :






SCHLAFT GUT!!


----------



## phatlizard (5. August 2002)

1. mit der Ex - da liegt kein Segen drauf
2. Anna K. hmmmmmmm lecker....
3. Unsere Festplatten stehen in telepatischer Verbindung! Die selben Bilder ...
4. Wie war das Date?
5. Todtnau? TRINKEN??? Also sowas war aber nicht geplant!
7. Wo sind die Malle Bilder?
8. Wie sieht denn die Ex so aus?
9. Wo ist Basti?
10. Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Mann Mann noch so eine Nacht und ich muss mir auch eine zweite Forums-Identität zulegen um hier Stunk zu machen ...
> 
> phaty! *



Oh oh und dann willst du hier Monologe führen oder wie .... da bin ich aber sehr gespannt drauf .... *wirbastelnunseinegespaltenePersönlichkeit* 

 1. mit der Ex - da liegt kein Segen drauf <--- hehe, dem schliessich mich mal Komentarlos an  

Chris


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

Guckt mal nen Woodie, hab ich doch glatt auf ner d5 site gefunden ... hehehe ...

Chris, der HP's mit gesperrter Rechter Maustaste dodal witzisch findet ...


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

Und was hab ich da gerade auf meiner Pladde gefunden ... Modorrädschen ohne Modor


----------



## phatlizard (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Und was hab ich da gerade auf meiner Pladde gefunden ... Modorrädschen ohne Modor  *



Was Deine Festplatte so alles bei sich behält ist schon erstaunlich!
Und was machst Du überhaupt im 5-D-Forum? Auf Basti aufpassen?

Guten Morgen

phaty!


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

... d5 .... call it ...  radical amusement


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

ach es heisst ja D5 .. Weinfestspätfolgen .. auf dass sie nicht bleiben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Was Deine Festplatte so alles bei sich behält ist schon erstaunlich!
> ...






*grummel*


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

moin!
1.wer will schon einen segen?
2.malle-bilder wart ich auch drauf!
3.was heißt,wie sieht sie aus???gut natürlich,was denkst du von mir??
4.date war o.k.,mehr aber auch nicht
5.itz,hör's weinsaufen auf,bleib bei deinen gewohnten drogen 
6.ssem ohne bier,ja ne is klar 
7.muß jetzt arbeiten
8.herr baron,übernehmen sie!


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

.... oh hat da jemand schlecht geschlafen  ... was'n los eigentlich du schon wieder wach ?!? In Potsdam wird wohl drei mal die Woche Rasen gemäht ....


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

Zu Kokos No. 5 ...

Ich bin gerade in der Umgewöhnungsphase, damit ich bei der Em mit euch mithalten kann ... besser is das, will ja nicht in Frankreich bleiben


----------



## raymund (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *na gut.
> heute mal was aus der tenniswelt:
> 
> ...



Da muß ich das Fenster auf die gesamten 21"  vergrößern....
Mal bei der EDV fragen, ob ich auch `nen 24-Zöller haben kann.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Eintopf (5. August 2002)

Hier ein weiteres Sportbild!!!


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

so mit nadinsche einkaufen und kaffee schlürfen is jetzt auch vorbei-und jetzt will ick wieder bikes sehen!!!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

erst erzählen,wie's war


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *erst erzählen,wie's war *



na nett und zugleich stressig-wie einkaufen und kaffee trinken halt so is!


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

o.k.,lass mich raten: orsay,body shop,pimkie,h&m usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *o.k.,lass mich raten: orsay,body shop,pimkie,h&m usw. *



nee nee war ja zweigeteilt-erst war ICH ne hose kaufen und DANN waren WIR kaffee trinken!


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

die eidechse und dat itzelchen????


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

so,zur belohnung für barönchen ein bike


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

....das von puk puk hier aussem forum??


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

Na wo soll ich denn schon sein , kann euch doch hier nicht allein lassen ...


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Na wo soll ich denn schon sein , kann euch doch hier nicht allein lassen ...   *



und jetzt noch nette bilder posten!


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

Jaja so ein Manitou Hinterbau is schöner als manch Frauen Hintern.


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

keine ahnung,habe ich im netz auf http://richmatthews.homestead.com/photos.html geklaut. ich find das rad sehr schön(bis auf die kurbeln  ).mich würde interessieren,welche gabel das genau ist.
hier mal der originaltext zum bild:
This little beauty has been tricked to the max, and weighs in at 19.56lbs!!! The aluminium frame has a pair of Spinergy wheels, carbon fibre cranks, carbon fibre seatpost and carbon Manitou forks...great looking bike!

carbon manitou forks  gab's das??
hier ein weiteres bild:


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

*C:durchsuchundnurnochamBolidenfinden*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

na ne white brothers!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

pfui itz,da kann ich drüber!
die seite ist ein prachtstück!!
@lebaron:danke,white brothers kommt hin.sah schon meine alten manitou-kenntnisse in frage gestellt


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

JOHNNY T!!!mehr brauch ich nicht zu sagen!


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *pfui itz,da kann ich drüber!
> die seite ist ein prachtstück!!
> @lebaron:danke,white brothers kommt hin.sah schon meine alten manitou-kenntnisse in frage gestellt
> ...



naja wobei doch die rs und dat morati zeug as radeltotal entstellen!


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

Huch ein hässliches Ritchey, naja Ausrutscher muss es ja auch mal geben


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

Ostblock-Carbo-Schüssel und so mit das optisch geilste was es gibt, das Geschmäcker verschieden sind halte ich im übrigen für ein Gerücht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

nicht schlecht,aber ich mag keine scheibenbremsen


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *nicht schlecht,aber ich mag keine scheibenbremsen
> 
> 
> ...



geeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiles teil koko-weiter so

@itz muss ich langsam sorgen um dich machen dat du zu 5 d mutierst???


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

Boah, muss da kalt sein Fahrrad is so gar am Fels festgefroren, sachen gibet !?!


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Ostblock-Carbo-Schüssel und so mit das optisch geilste was es gibt, das Geschmäcker verschieden sind halte ich im übrigen für ein Gerücht ... *



also itz,wenn das die wirkung ist,wenn du die drogen absetzt,sollten wir den weg über f'reich nochmal überdenken


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> @itz muss ich langsam sorgen um dich machen dat du zu 5 d mutierst??? *



Ach quatsch, da bin ich doch schon viiiieeel zu alt für.... aber das Remec is ein Traum, hab allerdings keine Ahnung wie's fährt


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

bin mir nicht sicher,ob das hier schonmal gezeigt wurde,aber alleine die gabel ist der hamer!!!!


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> @itz muss ich langsam sorgen um dich machen dat du zu 5 d mutierst??? *



Ach quatsch, da bin ich doch schon viiiieeel zu alt für.... aber das Remec is ein Traum, hab allerdings keine Ahnung wie's fährt   ausserdem bin ich doch eh jenseits von Gut und Böse fahr doch eh nen C'dale


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

ja kokolein dat hatte ick hier glaube ich schonma zum besten gegeben-glaube ich zumindest!


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

Was is denn hier eigentlich los, es braucht unendlich lange bis ein post rausgeht und dann, gibt's noch zerrissene Doppelpostings  

Der Vorbau am Manitou is derbe, kommt mir bekannt vor .. nur der Name is mir entfallen ?!? Oder doch nicht ... Vorbau is das zufällig ein Manitou ?!?


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

jup!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

und wie das radel auch einer der ersten seiner sorte!!!
der serien bla bla den es zu kaufen gab später sah noch etwas fetter aus-also wörtlich-aber optik is ja eh geschmack!


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

detailaufnahme von vorbau und gabelbrücke.das ist doch das erste manitou oder??


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *detailaufnahme von vorbau und gabelbrücke.das ist doch das erste manitou oder??
> 
> 
> ...


da war glaube ich das erste das man kaufen konnte-glaubich aber dat allererste muss ich ma raussuchen-hab ich hier auch schon gepostet!


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

dat erste!

(laut hall of fame)


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

Juhu, ich hab doch noch nen bischen Hirnschmalz  , aber kennt einer die Teile ?!? Nicht unbedingt alt aber *veryYummy*


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *dat erste!
> 
> (laut hall of fame) *



Naja, bis auf nen bisschen Gabelvorlauf, gleichen sie sich ja wie ein Ei dem anderen


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

o.k.,das ist leicht: wessen helm?


----------



## phatlizard (5. August 2002)

Kopiert ihr jetzt den ganzen Manitou-Thread hier rein!
Und Basti wenn Du antwortest dann lösch doch bitte den Image-Link raus, damit das ganze riessige Bild nicht nochmal auftaucht ... langsame Telefonleitungen schaffen das nciht ...

So jetzt habe ich Euch erst mal zusammengefaltet!!! Musste auch mal sein!

Papa ist wieder daheim!!!

phaty!

Insane in the main-brain ...!


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

Tomac ... mal so geraten ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... langsame Telefonleitungen schaffen das nciht ...
> 
> *



wir können doch nicht auf jeden langsamen alten mann rücksicht nehmen 

welcome home großer!!


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Tomac ... mal so geraten ?!? *



Korrekt!


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Juhu, ich hab doch noch nen bischen Hirnschmalz  , aber kennt einer die Teile ?!? Nicht unbedingt alt aber *veryYummy* *


klar kennt man die
dat sind diese westpine naben-wie hießen die doch gleich???

qphaty-wat denn dein t-dsl leitung immernoch platt?


----------



## Wooly (5. August 2002)

Hallo Kinder,

nachdem ich euch mit meinem Cannondale nicht schocken konnte, habe gerade eben noch ein tolles Bild von mir entdeckt, very old school .. ;-)))


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

au mann,das sieht ja aus wie elliott aus e.t.,wie er versucht seinem kleinen außerirdischen freund hinterherzufliegen


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

wat den wollten die dich mit nem fahrrad nich in den segelverein eintreten lassen damit du bei den anderen jungs mitspieln konntst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

Jeap Barönchen ... und Neutron heissen sie ... 

Phaty, du hörst dich an als ob dir heute nur gutes wiederfahren wäre ?!?


----------



## phatlizard (5. August 2002)

... habt ihr ja brav gepostet ... so muss das sein!

Ich guck gerade OZZY auf MTV und bin mal wieder kurz vorm ausrasten!
Ich will die Nanny von denen ... !!! Täglich ...

phaty!


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

Respekt  

Ich hatte mal nen selbstbau Segel für's Skateboard aber so nen Ding am Fahrrad is ja auch fein ...


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... habt ihr ja brav gepostet ... so muss das sein!
> 
> Ich guck gerade OZZY auf MTV und bin mal wieder kurz vorm ausrasten!
> ...



Wer is denn da die Nanny, die Blondbacke oder wer ?!?


----------



## phatlizard (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Phaty, du hörst dich an als ob dir heute nur gutes wiederfahren wäre ?!? *



Mein Rücken bring mich um - ich mach mir Sorgen!

@Marcus Thiel! Für das BIld gibt es     ...

Und hat man Dich im Yacht-Club aufgenommen?


----------



## phatlizard (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Wer is denn da die Nanny, die Blondbacke oder wer ?!? *



Englische Nannies sind die Besten! Ja die Blonde ... 

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> [BIch guck gerade OZZY auf MTV und bin mal wieder kurz vorm ausrasten!
> Ich will die Nanny von denen ... !!! Täglich ...
> 
> phaty! [/B]



shit!kannst du das nicht vorher sagen?jetzt hab ich's verpasst!
was'n los??guck mal ins ss-forum,vielleicht kriegst du dann bessere laune. und das seven habe ich oben extra für dich gepostet!


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

is denn die eidechse immernoch krank auffem bett-und hat keine nette schwester?


----------



## itz (5. August 2002)

Mensch Jung dat is aber auch nen Kreuz mit deinem Kreuz ...


----------



## Wooly (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> @Marcus Thiel! Für das BIld gibt es     ...
> ...



merci mein lieber, leider endeten meine Segelübungen bei Böhen immer im Graben, deswegen wohl auch das etwas verkniffene Lächeln .. ;-))) .. aber Speed war schon ordentlich, bloß Lenken ...

und jetzt stell dir vor, die nanny massiert dir den Rücken, Selbstimagination hilft bei fast allen Leiden (aber laß Ozzy aus dem Traum raus, ja ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 
> und jetzt stell dir vor, die nanny massiert dir den Rücken,
> Selbstimagination hilft bei fast allen Leiden (aber laß Ozzy aus dem Traum raus, ja ?) *




buaaaaaaahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaauaaaaaaa-ozzy bei ner massage-is mir schlecht!


----------



## phatlizard (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *is denn die eidechse immernoch krank auffem bett-und hat keine nette schwester? *



ich war heute zum ersten Mal wieder arbeiten ... hat aber offensichtlich eher geschadet! Noch 18 Tage bis Todtnau - ich muss fit werden!!!

@Marcus Thiel

Das allerletzte was ich jetzt brauche kann sind feuchte Träume - aber okay könnte natürlich auch ne Therapie-Form sein ... muss ich mal drüber nachdenken!

Mr. LePhat


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ich war heute zum ersten Mal wieder arbeiten ... hat aber offensichtlich eher geschadet! Noch 18 Tage bis Todtnau - ich muss fit werden!!!
> ...



arbieten mit rückenstressssssssss-mann du bist echt nen iron-lizard

nee hast mein beileid


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

so zurück aus den tiefen des www.
baron:K-A-M-I-K-A-Z-E!!!!!!







myles:






ein peinliches intense:






johnny t. 95 auf giant:


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

na enddddddddddddddllllllllllllliiiiiiiiiiich

hört ma jemand auf mich

jaja dat intense war porno-ich erinner mich noch anne alte bike wo dat ma komplett gezeigt wurde-dat sieht vonner seite noch viel schlimmer aus-buaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

mach ma deinen posteingang leer


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

sacht ma der amgsthase da oben is doch nich uns johnny t. oder- der sieht so aus-irgendwie


----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

mal ganz nebenbei:mit sowas ist zum beispiel die stiefl damals den kamikaze gefahren.die brauchten dazu keine motorräder ohne motor,so wie die weichgespülten 5d's von heute:


----------



## lebaron (5. August 2002)

naja ich würde ma behaupten dat man das beim kamikaze heutzutage bei gleicher streckenführung auch nicht bräuchte-aber haste dir ma die heutigen worldcup kurse angesehen - da macht keiner freiwillig mit sonem rocky da runter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *sacht ma der amgsthase da oben is doch nich uns johnny t. oder- der sieht so aus-irgendwie
> 
> 
> ...



nein!das ist doch von den power post extreme 95.da fuhr er doch schon für giant.und wie ein giant trikot sieht das doch nu wirklich nicht aus,oder?


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> nein!das ist doch von den power post extreme 95.da fuhr er doch schon für giant.und wie ein giant trikot sieht das doch nu wirklich nicht aus,oder? *



nee nich wirklich aber du musst zugeben verblüffende ahnölichkeit besteht


----------



## Kokopelli (6. August 2002)

nicht jeder mit pornobrille ist gleich j.tomac 
heute seid ihr mal mit bunnys dran!


----------



## phatlizard (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ahnölichkeit *



Ich nehme mal an, das soll Ähnlichkeit heissen ...
Basti Du musst zum Arzt ...


----------



## Kokopelli (6. August 2002)

und wenn phaty sonst nichts einfällt,zieht er eben über bastis orthographie her.
 
@baron: er hat aber schon recht,wenn phaty mit seinen phaten fingern schon die tasten exakt trifft,könntest du dir auch mal mehr mühe geben


----------



## phatlizard (6. August 2002)

Meine Physiotherapeutin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *und wenn phaty sonst nichts einfällt,zieht er eben über bastis orthographie her.
> *



Nee was Basti angeht da fällt mir nicht mehr viel ein ...

Allerdings habe ich mir gerade meine Lieblings-Muskelrelaxer-Pille eingeworfen! 
Die legt mich lahm ... 

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (6. August 2002)

also wenn DAS deine physiotherapeutin ist,dann kommen deine schmerzen aber nicht aus dem kreuz.eher von weiter unten


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *also wenn DAS deine physiotherapeutin ist,dann kommen deine schmerzen aber nicht aus dem kreuz.eher von weiter unten *


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

so kinners macht ma schön alleine weiter-muss morgen ma etwas früher raus


----------



## phatlizard (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *also wenn DAS deine physiotherapeutin ist,dann kommen deine schmerzen aber nicht aus dem kreuz.eher von weiter unten *



weiter unten geht bei mir mit Muskelrelaxer ja wohl garnix mehr ...


----------



## Kokopelli (6. August 2002)

och,da kenn ich aber noch ein paar links auf deinem rechner,die dem abhilfe schaffen können 
so,bin auch raus.gute nacht.
@phaty:immer schön an todtnau denken!

koko


----------



## phatlizard (6. August 2002)

... und immer schön die Hände über der Bettdecke lassen ... warum soll es Euch besser gehen als mir!!!!!

Phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (6. August 2002)

bist Du ja wohl nicht ;-)



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Mein Rücken bring mich um - ich mach mir Sorgen!
> ...



ich bekomme meine so langsam mit Shiatsu in den Griff. Kann ich nur empfehlen, is schlicht genial, kann zur vollkommenen Abhängikeit von der Therapeutin führen - wenn Sie gut aussieht um so besser. Gute Info's unter http://www.shiatsu-sgs.ch/Therapie/shiatsu.html (Seite aus der Schweiz), unter www.shiatsu.de gibts Info's aus D.

Gute Besserung.

ciao
flo


----------



## phatlizard (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *bist Du ja wohl nicht ;-)
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Flo,

vielen dank für diesen praktischen Hinweis! Im Gegensatz zu meinen "Freunden" hier, die mir immer nur raten mit dem Poppen aufzuhören, war das doch mal was konkretes! 
Ich lese es mir gerade durch!

Seht Ihr Leute, dieser Thread hat sogar heilende Wirkung!!!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (6. August 2002)

moment phaty,da hast du was falschh verstanden: wir haben nie verlangt,dass du mit dem poppen aufhören sollst, das würde ja geschlechtsverkehr voraussetzen 
ach ja: guten morgen alle miteinander

koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *moment phaty,da hast du was falschh verstanden: wir haben nie verlangt,dass du mit dem poppen aufhören sollst, das würde ja geschlechtsverkehr voraussetzen
> *



Endlich versteht mich jemand!!!


----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

Phaty, mach mal keinen Scheiss, nicht dass koko und ich Dich noch im Bob Trailler durch Todtnau ziehen müssen 
Du solltest Dich bis zum 22. Krankschreiben lassen und schonen .... und NEIN das ist jetzt nicht eigennützig gedacht (.. von wegen ziehen und so) !!!
 
Chris


----------



## phatlizard (6. August 2002)

Ich habe die Gatenliege schon bereit gestellt! Die geht mit nach Todtnau!
Ist doch egal, in welcher Körperhaltung ich dort auflaufe ...
So lange ich trinken und reden kann bin ich versorgt!

Das eigentliche Problem ist ja nur das rumstehen ... und das kann man ja verhindern! Würde natürlich recht nett aussehen ... ein FORD Transit mit einem BOB-Trailer dran ...! DA liegt Segen drauf ...

Ist Euch schon mal in den Kopf gekommen, dass wir praktisch 4 Tage hier im Thread dem Basti die Alleinherrschaft überlassen müssen ... !!

ACH DU LIEBER HIMMEL! ..... jetzt habe ich Angst ...!
Ich ruf mal gleich in Todtnau an, ob es da ein ein Internet-Cafe gibt!!!
Das können wir nicht riskieren! Hat jemand eine Digi-Kamera dabei?

phaty!


----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

Basti allein zu Haus ... das könnte unter Umständen bedeuten der Thread wird wegen Unleserlichkeit geschlossen  

Ne, ne Digicam hab ich keine ... aber sach ma, ist campen eigentlich frei ?!? Hab nämlich ein paar Leute die auch kommen aber wahrscheinlich  nicht starten wollen.

Chris


----------



## raymund (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *Hallo Kinder,
> 
> nachdem ich euch mit meinem Cannondale nicht schocken konnte, habe gerade eben noch ein tolles Bild von mir entdeckt, very old school .. ;-))) *



So`n Bild gibt`s von mir auch noch .
Mein Cannondale hat sogar bei Phaty zu Sprachlosigkeit geführt.

Gruß
Raymund

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=211824


----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

Welch Aussagekraft dieses Bild doch hat :
Raymund ( aka "the trailer boy") wurde in seiner Jugend von seinen älteren Brüdern zum Gokart ziehen verdonnert, bestimmt wollten sie ihre Mopeds nicht mit einem Anhänger verschandeln  

Aber ich hab da auch was, a big man and his yellow puky in Omas Garten  

Chris


----------



## raymund (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Welch Aussagekraft dieses Bild doch hat :
> Raymund ( aka "the trailer boy") wurde in seiner Jugend von seinen älteren Brüdern zum Gokart ziehen verdonnert, bestimmt wollten sie ihre Mopeds nicht mit einem Anhänger verschandeln
> 
> ...



Den Anhängerdienst habe ich mir selbst aufgedonnert, da der nächste befahrbare Feldweg ca. 1 km weit weg lag und das Fahren auf der Straße wegen unserer Freunde und Helfer vermiede werden sollte.
Das Bild zeigt mich vor ca. 25 Jahren bei Abfahrt zur Wintererprobung.
Dieses Gokart existiert übrigens immer noch, gehört allerdings nicht mir. Meins habe ich incl. Rahmen selbst aufgebaut.
Ich habe allerdings kein Bild davon, wo gleichzeitig noch ein Fahrrad drauf ist.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

wird glaube ich sehr langweilig-aber ich werde versuchen jeden abend minbdestens ein richtig geiles bike zu posten um euch rückkehr zu versüßen!


----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

Hier is ja Totenstille  
Naja vielleicht kann ich euch ja mit nem Jaguar erschrecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

Okay is schon klar, viiiel zu neu ....
... also was richtig altes :

Ein Baines "flying gate" von 1946


----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

und was nicht ganz so altes:

Gefunden auf http://www.classicrendezvous.com/ , ein Koga jantz in orange


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

sehr nett itzi sehr nett
-kenn ich zwar alles schon aber - egal-die seite is echt ne fundgrube-haste die durch meine bilder von neulich gefunden?

wat is hier eigentlich los-is unsere eidechse noch ackern?wo is der mallekrieger trait der sich ohne fotos nimmer hier her?


----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

Wie Du kennst die Bilder ... Sausack   

Und wie is damit :

Lekker Bridgstone MB-2










Gefunden auf  http://www.cyclesdeoro.com


----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

Achso, ne nich durch deine Bilder, hab mal google bemüht, aber da is auch nich mehr viel zuholen


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Achso, ne nich durch deine Bilder, hab mal google bemüht, aber da is auch nich mehr viel zuholen  *



ja so geht es mir leider auch-aber verschieß bitte nich all mein pulver-die cycles aus gold seite kenn ich auch und damit auch dat bridgestone-allesamt sehr sehr nett

*hoffterklicktnichnoch den anderen link-undversautdamitalles-fürdiezeitwenihrintodtnauseit!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

So ich lese mir den ganzen (ja den ganzen !!!) Thread noch mal durchund such den Link  ... bis in drei Tagen also


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *So ich lese mir den ganzen (ja den ganzen !!!) Thread noch mal durchund such den Link  ... bis in drei Tagen also  *



bringt denke ich eh nichts da man ja aus den bilderlinks meist eh nix rausfindet

naja und auf einer der beiden seiten is ja auch der link(also die eben geposteten link von dir)

aber tu mir den gefallen und such nicht


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> [BIst Euch schon mal in den Kopf gekommen, dass wir praktisch 4 Tage hier im Thread dem Basti die Alleinherrschaft überlassen müssen ... !!
> 
> ACH DU LIEBER HIMMEL! ..... jetzt habe ich Angst ...!
> ...



ach ja phaty stimmt darauf wollt ich janoch antworten-wie gesagt mach dir keine sorgen - wenn ich hier alleine bin passiert eh nicht viel-und ich poste ja wie versrochen jeden tag mindestens ein neues GEILE bild!

ach ja itzi und der wird garantiert nicht wegen meiner "schreibe" geschlossen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (6. August 2002)

keine sorge,ich lese die ganze zeit mit.telefonier nur grade.meld mich gleich!


----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

... ach Koko und seine Ex telefonieren wieder


----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> bringt denke ich eh nichts da man ja aus den bilderlinks meist eh nix rausfindet
> *



 du meinst jetzt aber schon : Die über "Datei anhängen" geposteten findet man nicht, andernfalls hast Du wohl keine rechte Maustaste oder browst mit einem üblen Exoten durch die virtuelle Weltgeschichte ?!? 

Chris


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

nee auch die gebrowsden teile sind doch ÖFTERS recht schwer an der adresse auszumachen!meiner meinung nach


----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

Och quatsch, Bild im eigenen Fenster öffnen und dann "Backslasch"-weise vorarbeiten   

Da kommt man eigentlich immer zum Gewünschten


----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

Du kannst ja mal an Mr. H-ball üben


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

ja ja is ja gut so mach ich das ja auch nur manchmal geht es eben auch so nicht!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (6. August 2002)

tataaaaaaaaa!!!!koko ist wieder da!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (6. August 2002)

und um zu zeigen,das ich auch lernfähig bin,jetzt ein paar richtig geile sachen:





















koko hat ne neue lieblingsseite!da kommen heut noch mehr von!


----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

Koko kann ungarisch, ich hab da nur den Herbold gefunden


----------



## Kokopelli (6. August 2002)

hihi,kleiner tip:tomac heisst auf ungarisch...na?..genau:tomac! 
















für mich immer noch die coolste sau,seit es mtb gibt!

und als köder für basti:ich hab auch kamikaze-bilder von jt!


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

koko biet an ich bin zu faul mir die selber auf der ungarn seite anzugucken - hab zwar dat tomac kapitel schon angekuckt aber mein finger wollte nicht klicken


----------



## Kokopelli (6. August 2002)

faules stück!wenn das nadine wüßte.frauen mögen keine schlappen finger  na dann:


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

geiler latexanzug johnboy-HAAAAARRRRRRRR HARRRRRRRRRR

naja dat mit den finger........- du tier DUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Kokopelli (6. August 2002)

das geilste bild von johnny t habe ich auf der ifma 94 ergattert.da fuhr er noch für raleigh,aber schon mit dem anzug.das poster ist von grip shift und zeigt ihn beim kamikaze fullspeed über einen vwersatz im boden springen!damit keine falschen gerüchte aufkommen:ich bin kein 5d,im gegenteil,jt ist die dinger damals mit nem hardtail gefahren und das ist einfach nur geil gewesen!


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

sacht m awie schnell sind die damals eigentlich so schon in mammoth gefahren

80-100???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (6. August 2002)

puh,jute frage.also ich hatte auf schotter mal 78,8.
dann denke ich schon,dass die deutlich über 90 gekommen sind


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *puh,jute frage.also ich hatte auf schotter mal 78,8.
> dann denke ich schon,dass die deutlich über 90 gekommen sind *


du warst in mammoth????????


----------



## Kokopelli (6. August 2002)

nee,schotter liegt auch in den berchtesgadener alpen 
abfahrt von der gotzenalm,das sagt aber nur jemanden etwas,der schonmal da war.


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

ahaaaaa alles klar

wo is denn schon wieder dat itzelchen-und wo is eigentlich el und lucy und und und...????


----------



## Kokopelli (6. August 2002)

keine ahnung.ich muß dich jetzt leider auch alleine lassen.muß um 5.45 raus 
was ist denn das in ostzeit??


----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

Mammoth ist (so von Bildern her) extrem steil, total glatt und breit ... Und meiner Meinung nach im Winter nen Skipiste ?!? Denke die sind da schon eher über die 100 gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *keine ahnung.ich muß dich jetzt leider auch alleine lassen.muß um 5.45 raus
> was ist denn das in ostzeit?? *


----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

Na hier bin ich ... aber icke jeh jezte och ma schlofen wejste ..
Gut's Nächtle ..


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Mammoth ist (so von Bildern her) extrem steil, total glatt und breit ... Und meiner Meinung nach im Winter nen Skipiste ?!? Denke die sind da schon eher über die 100 gekommen. *



ja ja dat stimmt schon mit der ski piste-glaubsch zumindest

naja ich denke ma auch dat die manchmal die hundert schon uberknallt haben-wat nich nen wort


----------



## itz (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> wat nich nen wort*



is für mich das "schnellstens_schlafen_gehen_Zeichen"

... wäre für dich wohl auch besser !!!


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> is für mich das "schnellstens_schlafen_gehen_Zeichen"
> ...


----------



## lebaron (7. August 2002)

und weil wir 3 ma wieder die letzten 3 sind machen wir jetzt schicht und klappen den bordstein hoch

in diesem sinne nehm ich es mir jetzt ma raus den phaty zu machen


also:


gute nacht john boy


----------



## bsg (7. August 2002)

@koko: also auf dem besagten poster fährt tomac schon ein fully ... aber mit grafon cantis und grafton re-entry bremshebeln ... das fully sieht übrigens schon sehr dem giant atx ähnlich. ich glaube tomac hat damals mit cunningham und giant die prototypen entwickelt ...


----------



## phatlizard (7. August 2002)

Jetzt war ich 24 Studnen nicht online und keiner hat mich vermisst - nicht mal Basti ... meine Fresse das spricht ja Bände ....

     

phaty!


----------



## itz (7. August 2002)

Selbst dran Schuld Pienzchen  warum bist Du auch nicht online ..
.. aber s'Barönchen hat doch deinen "Gute_nacht_John_Part" bestens übernommen ... also is doch alles halb so wild  

Chris


----------



## lebaron (7. August 2002)

weltrekorddddddddddddddddd


naja aber phaty ich hab dich doch mehrere male suchend erwähnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (7. August 2002)

mann mann da kom ich grad vonner abendrunde mit pils und schon is hier wieder nix los-mann mann


----------



## phatlizard (7. August 2002)

Hallo Basti ...

jetzt geht es los ... !!! 
Naja ich bin eher tot - aber egal!

... cuz it feels so empty without me!

phaty


----------



## odelay (7. August 2002)

kommen wir doch mal zu den Anfängen dieses Threads zurück:
greußliche Räder bzw. wie verunstalte ich mein Rad am Besten?
Hier ein Beispiel das ich Euch lieber erspart hätte:





Das tut doch weh!!!
 

Dafür gleich noch was zur Versöhnung




isses nich schön ?!?


----------



## phatlizard (7. August 2002)

Irgendwie haben die bei mir Narrenfreiheit!!!

Egal wie grausam die Farbkombination auch ist - ich finds klasse ...

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (7. August 2002)

hallo zusammen!
sag mal phaty,so'n ss,mit was für einer übersetzung fährt man den eigentlich so?ich möchte das mal zwecks training wissen 
und fährt man mit so einem teil dann die gleichen kurse wie mit nem normalen mtb?


----------



## phatlizard (8. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *hallo zusammen!
> sag mal phaty,so'n ss,mit was für einer übersetzung fährt man den eigentlich so?ich möchte das mal zwecks training wissen
> und fährt man mit so einem teil dann die gleichen kurse wie mit nem normalen mtb? *



Uiiii Uiii Bärchen jetzt wird es hart für Dich ...!

Erstens fährt man 2:1 (36:18) und leider fährt man nicht auf normalen MTB-Strekcen .... man könnte ja meinen SS-Strecken sind etwas "harmloser" nun in Todtnau geht es über die Downhill-Strecke aber leider VERKEHRTHERUM! Nämlich erst mal die DH-Strecke hoch!

"Der Schmerz ist mein Freund, der Schmerz ist mein Freund, der Schmerz...."


----------



## Kokopelli (8. August 2002)

uiuiuiuiuiuiuiui 

15km,downhillstrecke bergauf????????
und überhaupt:in der legende sehe ich einen krankenwagen,wo ist der den auf dem höhendiagramm??????die sollen den bitte nach 500m für mich bereit halten,und zwar so,dass ich mit dem rad direkt reinfahren kann!!
welcher teufel hat dich denn geritten,dass du dich da angemeldet hast???
wie schwer ist den so ein rad?ich mein,wenn ich es huckepack nehme und dann ganz schnell renne....

wenn sie oben auf mich wartet,dann kann ich das!:


----------



## phatlizard (8. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *15km,downhillstrecke bergauf????????*



Auf dem Profil seihst Du 3 Runden à 5 km!



> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *welcher teufel hat dich denn geritten,dass du dich da angemeldet hast???*



Naja schieben war mein Ernst!!!



> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *wie schwer ist den so ein rad?ich mein,wenn ich es huckepack nehme und dann ganz schnell renne.... *



9 kg - ein Bierkasten!



> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *und überhaupt:in der legende sehe ich einen krankenwagen,wo ist der den auf dem höhendiagramm??????die sollen den bitte nach 500m für mich bereit halten,und zwar so,dass ich mit dem rad direkt reinfahren kann!!*



Weichei!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (8. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Weichei!
> ...



wer liegt denn jammernd im bett 

und 9kg sind als bierkastenrennen erprobter rheinländer kein problem.aber da durfte man die flaschen aussaufen,so dass der kasten leichter wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (8. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> wer liegt denn jammernd im bett
> ...



Ich nehme einfach nur den Rahmen mit und wir lassen die Teile hier!
Dann trägst Du den um den Kurs herum ... 2010 Gram! (4 Flaschen Bier!)

phaty!


----------



## itz (8. August 2002)

Moooiiiieen ihr Ferdischen !!!

Warum geht's denn nicht den DH runter, auch wenn's dann höchst wahrscheinlich den Krankenwagen bräuchte, hätten so nur ein paar Schmerzen und nicht gleich alle so wie beim Berghoch fahren ?!? 
*LangsambekommichSchiss*   

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (8. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Moooiiiieen ihr Ferdischen !!!
> 
> Warum geht's denn nicht den DH runter, auch wenn's dann höchst wahrscheinlich den Krankenwagen bräuchte, hätten so nur ein paar Schmerzen und nicht gleich alle so wie beim Berghoch fahren ?!?
> ...



Du kannst ja Rückenschmerzen vortäuschen ... naja vielleicht sollte ich da mal keine Witze drüber machen!

phaty!


----------



## itz (8. August 2002)

Hör mir auf mit Rückenschmerzen, hab das im Normalfall ein mal im Jahr und dann richtig heftig, dieses Jahr waren sie noch nicht da  

Aber wenn's hart auf hart kommt .... meine Mutter schafft in ner Apotheke  ... die weiss dann schon was für Sohnemann gut is  

Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (8. August 2002)

So,Basti;jetzt gibt's keine Ausreden mehr von wegen immer noch kein Bontrager!:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1849916483

Und sag jetzt nicht:det is für micke aba zu teua,wa!Hättest ja mal in den Ferien arbeiten gehen können,anstatt die ganze Zeit Nadine nachzutrauern 
Und wenn ich persönlich für dich ne Sammelbüchse am Potsdamer Bahnhof aufstelle!(da hängt doch die verkorkste Potsdamer Jugend rum,oder  )

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (8. August 2002)

erstmal hinsetzen........*sitz*

mann mann war dat nen tag -puuuuuuh

so jetzt gehtet aber los


@koko
keine ahnung ob da asseln am bahnhof sitzen ich tu es glücklicherweise nicht

naja dat bonty hab ick ja schon gesehen und dazu gibbet auch gleich ne passende gabel - AAAAAAAAAAAABEr wie du bereits erwähntest hapert es momentan gehörig anner kohle-dat is net fein

ich hab da auch schon ne träne vergossen heute


@phat
toll das du kamst als ich raus war-viel zu spät!!!!!!
hoffentlich is dat heute anders!

@odelay-glaub ich

nette bilder-aber independent dürfen das




*i shot the sheriff but i did not shoot the depute(schreibt man den so den "dept."???)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (8. August 2002)

ach basti!erst dachte ich ja,hey was'n mit dem los?das war ja alles lesbar.aber dann kam zum glück doch noch am ende ein echter basti:

 DEPUTY!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (8. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ach basti!erst dachte ich ja,hey was'n mit dem los?das war ja alles lesbar.aber dann kam zum glück doch noch am ende ein echter basti:
> 
> DEPUTY!!!!!! *



stimmt mit "y"
naja egal

ich will dat bonty kannet aber net bezahlen

started doch nen spendefond


----------



## lebaron (8. August 2002)

mann mann und jetzt hab ich mich mal durch die ganzen anderen threats gewühlt-hier ging ja heute richtig die post ab-fast ne ganze seite neue threats!RESPEKT


----------



## phatlizard (8. August 2002)

Ich habe huete die Telekom verklagt! EIn Tag zum Götter zeugen!
Ach geht's mir gut ... !!!

Nur noch 2 Wochen bis Todtnau!!!

Und Basti ist nicht dabei  .... !!! SCHWACH!! Weniger suafe und schon hätte es gepasst! Schmeiss Dich doch bei el-diabolo auf den Rücksitz ... der brauch noch nen Wackel-Dackel!!! 

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (8. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich habe huete die Telekom verklagt! EIn Tag zum Götter zeugen!
> Ach geht's mir gut ... !!!
> 
> ...



würd es mir auch gehen-aber noch besser is dsl zu habne ohne die zu verklagen


aber ..........wackeldackel


----------



## lebaron (8. August 2002)

it's bunny countdown time


......also..........biet an


----------



## Kokopelli (8. August 2002)

Moin Phaty!
Hast du dich eigentlich schon was überlegt,wie wir unseren Transporter 'schmücken' können?Ich mein,wir müssen ja auch schon irgendwie auf der Autobahn auffallen 

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (8. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Moin Phaty!
> Hast du dich eigentlich schon was überlegt,wie wir unseren Transporter 'schmücken' können?Ich mein,wir müssen ja auch schon irgendwie auf der Autobahn auffallen
> 
> Gruß Koko *



Banner ins Rückfenster "EIN VERFI*KTER GANG!" ... oder auch "ONE FU*KING SPEED"

Die Nationalflagge von Lichtenstein? ...   JENNY POSTER!!!!!
also JLo ....


----------



## lebaron (8. August 2002)

ich würd die one f...ing speed sache und dat jennyposter reinklatschen


----------



## Kokopelli (9. August 2002)

Hmmmm,aber nicht mein geheiligtes Poster.Na ja,vielleicht doch 
Muß mal gucken,ob ich noch ein Jennybild finde,dass ich euch noch nicht gezeigt habe...Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (9. August 2002)

Na,ick gloob,ick hab da wat jefunden:







und das:


----------



## lebaron (9. August 2002)

koko auf dich ist doch verlass!so muss dat sein wo is itzi is der schon wieder dem wein verfallen?


----------



## Kokopelli (9. August 2002)

So,jetzt mal ein anderes Bunny:


----------



## Kokopelli (9. August 2002)

So gut jetzt!Mal wieder her mit den radels!(Hallo Staabi  )


----------



## Kokopelli (9. August 2002)

Dann mach ich's halt selber!
Jetzt kommt eines der schönsten Räder,das ich in letzter Zeit gesehen habe.Bild geklaut von Thomas R:


----------



## lebaron (9. August 2002)

aha.......


----------



## Kokopelli (9. August 2002)

Dann eben jetzt.5 Postings in Folge sind mir eigentlich zuviel.Gute Nacht !


----------



## lebaron (9. August 2002)

guts'nächtle!


----------



## itz (9. August 2002)

Moooien Leutz,

Transporter schmücken is gut  :
So Cheach und Chong mässig  : Also tiefer legen, Sidepipes, Lowriderlenkrad, Bommel oben an die Windschutzscheibe und Plüsch überall rosa Plüsch ..... und Ferdich is der PORNOBOMBER  

Lebaron: Ja Wein war auch dabei  

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Ferdich is der PORNOBOMBER
> *


----------



## itz (9. August 2002)

My Lowrider is lil flyer
... nur noch Bullenhörner oder ein Eichgeweih vorne drauf bappen und dann passt's ... 
Obwohl da is einfach zu wenig PLÜSCH ... dachte an so einen komplett Bezug von Innenraum und Karosse  

Chris


----------



## itz (9. August 2002)

Ne ne ne was hier abläuft is echt traurig ... Mädels seid ihr in den Untergrund gegangen .....  und tarnt euch mit einem Pelz ?!? 

Sofa King Cycles  

http://www.sofakingcycles.com


----------



## lebaron (9. August 2002)

nettes gefährt euer pornobomber!!!!
aber wieder nur 2 posts-naja ich war ja auch nicht da also isset ja net so tragisch-schlimer wäre wenn es einer alleine wäre und alle anderen net da sind aber wenn keiner postet isset auch i.o.

tja leider muss ich auh gleich wieder weg-immer diese verpflichtungen-TZTZTZZZZZ


----------



## itz (9. August 2002)

Und weil ihr mich ganz alleine lasst, werde ich echt gleich Ausfall_end


----------



## itz (9. August 2002)

Ach Lebaronchen wenn ich dich nicht hätte  
Guck ma das nen Fahrrad   ... Rahmen zu mindest, glaube ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. August 2002)

naja itzi passt schon!


----------



## eL (9. August 2002)

> Schmeiss Dich doch bei el-diabolo auf den Rücksitz ... der brauch noch nen Wackel-Dackel!!!


isch ahbe garkein rücksitz 

el


----------



## lebaron (9. August 2002)

LOL


----------



## itz (9. August 2002)

... und noch mal Patriotismus (... alle ismuse sucken !!!) von hinten ...


----------



## lebaron (9. August 2002)

da habs doch mal nen lied von dog eat dog

ISMS


----------



## Kokopelli (9. August 2002)

Auch ne Art,auf seine Auktion aufmerksam zu machen:

 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1848864475


----------



## itz (9. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *da habs doch mal nen lied von dog eat dog
> 
> ISMS *



... kann sein, ich kenn's aber glaube ich von Ferris macht blau  ... aber irgendwie is ja auch was dran imho


----------



## itz (9. August 2002)

Koko,richtig lesen die Schnecke bringt Dir die REifen dann vor bei ..... ich bin jetzt aber raus weil ich muss bei so'ner e-bay Aktion mitbieten  

Auf jeden Fall ist es so besser, als wie wenn irgendein Hirbels hier im Forum einen Thread starten "RAd xyz (glaube es war ein Gemini) , is so geil" und drei Postings drunter kommt dann raus er vertickt die Teile


----------



## itz (9. August 2002)

Oh Gott ... ich schreib ja schon wie ein Berliner  *t'schuldigung*

Chris, der jetzt HappaHappa macht ...


----------



## lebaron (9. August 2002)

treff mich jetzt zúm kaffee schlürfen

vielleicht schau ich ja später nochma rein wenn das mein koffeinspiegel zulässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (9. August 2002)

Quatscht nicht so dusselig rum , schaut lieber mal hier vorbei: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26862 (ich bin schockiert!)

M.


----------



## Kokopelli (9. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Quatscht nicht so dusselig rum , schaut lieber mal hier vorbei: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26862 (ich bin schockiert!)
> 
> M. *



WAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSS????????????

   

So eine KACKE!!!!!!!!!!!

PHAAAAAAATYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!

Was ist denn jetzt mit unserem Partymobil?????

Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein!


----------



## lebaron (10. August 2002)

grade aufgewacht aus dem habkoma und was muss ich lesen-ABGESAGT

kann doch wohl net sein


----------



## itz (10. August 2002)

Hab's zwar schon im anderen Thread gesagt aber da hier ja die Homebase  der Reisegruppe EinGang is noch mal

Mädels lasst uns trotzdem treffen ... wir werden auch so Spass haben !!!

Oder sieht das jemand anders  

Chris, not very amused


----------



## lebaron (10. August 2002)

komm ich jetzt NOCH MEHR ins grübeln da hin zu fahrn-wegen dem JETZTERSTRECHTEFFEKT

ich kuck ma ob ich noch nen potsdamer/berliner mobilisieren kann und dann schaun'ma mal!


----------



## lebaron (10. August 2002)

ach ja wann war das?

24.8.??????


----------



## itz (10. August 2002)

yeap, eigentlich war der 23.-25.8 geplant ... war   , ah ich will jetzt frust radeln aber hier schiffts schon wieder ...


----------



## lebaron (10. August 2002)

da haben wir ja ganz schön weit unten gestanden

.............hochrutsch...........


----------



## Kokopelli (10. August 2002)

basti!

Na ja,wir sind halt in der PLanungsphase und da leidet der fertigmacher drunter. Ist nun mal unmöglich,drei thrads gleichzeitig auf dem Laufenden zu halten 

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> * basti!
> 
> Na ja,wir sind halt in der PLanungsphase und da leidet der fertigmacher drunter. Ist nun mal unmöglich,drei thrads gleichzeitig auf dem Laufenden zu halten
> ...




nee war ja net so gemeint-bin ja auch der ansicht dat em erstma wichtiger ist!


----------



## Kokopelli (11. August 2002)

So,trotz der ganzen ssem-Planung,
das muß jetzt sein:







Hab ich in nem anderen Forum geklaut,also falls der Besitzer das jetzt sieht:Nicht sauer sein,wir meinens nicht böse


----------



## phatlizard (11. August 2002)

Dosen fahren ist ein Ding - aber einen Seitenständer dranbauen das gibt Extra-Punkte für extrem Bike-Porno!


----------



## lebaron (11. August 2002)

RESPEKT gibbet für die wahl der reifen (bie der farbkombo würde ich permanent vom rad kotzen)


----------



## Kokopelli (12. August 2002)

Hallo Basti!
Ist dir eigentlich schon aufgefallen,dass du Phaty mittlerweile in der Anzahl der Postings überholt hast?
Und wenn du dich ranhältst,kannst du auch direkt noch das 4444.Posting machen.
wieder ein bischen Ruhm für dich!
Ach ja,komm nach Todtnau!!!!

Gruß Koko!


----------



## Kokopelli (12. August 2002)

So,und jetzt noch mal Niki!Einen link zu ihrer Seite gibt es auch auf www.ssem.de !
Damit bin ich raus für heute,war ein anstrengendes,aber erfolgreiches Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. August 2002)

Die SOKO KOKO ist "on the road" ...

Die Homepage läuft!  www.ssem.de

Nicht vergessen, das ist mitlerweile eher ein Classic-Treffen als eine SSEM!
Also auf geht's Mädels ... Todtnau ruft!

phaty!

[email protected]
KOST NIX!


----------



## lebaron (13. August 2002)

ich für go-dirt hier ma nen  link gesucht habe werd ich gleich ma dafür sorgen dat wir hier net untergehen.........hochrutsch......


----------



## lebaron (13. August 2002)

man beachte die haltung des stolzen besitzers, der über alle augenschmerzen erhaben scheint


----------



## lebaron (13. August 2002)

so jetzt aber richtig


----------



## phatlizard (13. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *man beachte die haltung des stolzen besitzers, der über alle augenschmerzen erhaben scheint *



Der stolze Besitzer ist übrigens Roesli ... offensichtlich die zarteste Versuchung seit es Polyester-Trikots gibt!

Basti kannst Du Dir vorstellen, wie dieser thread hier abgeht, wenn wir aus Todtnau zurück sind??? Yuuuuuhuuuuu ...

phaty


----------



## bsg (13. August 2002)

@phat: yo, wenn wir da erstmal die ganzen peinlichen bikes aus todtnau und deren besitzer zeigen können .... aua ...


----------



## lebaron (13. August 2002)

ohhhhhhhhhh jaaaaaaaaaa

ich freu mich jetzt schon-oder sollte ich angst haben?


----------



## phatlizard (13. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ohhhhhhhhhh jaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> ich freu mich jetzt schon-oder sollte ich angst haben? *



DU musst definitiv Angst haben... 

"Alter ick war so breit jestern ick habe keen Ahnung wat los war - wieso hab ick meine Unterhose überm Kopp ..."


----------



## lebaron (13. August 2002)




----------



## DocSnyder (13. August 2002)

Hot Chili auf CNN :
http://www.cnn.com/2002/WORLD/europe/08/13/floods.europe/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (13. August 2002)

Respekt,was du alles siehst!

Koko


----------



## [email protected] (14. August 2002)

Wow 112 seiten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hab den read zwischendurch nicht mehr mitverfolgt und dann sowas. Kann man ja garnicht mehr nacholen.
Respekt an phatlizard und cdeger


----------



## lebaron (14. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von [email protected] _
> *Wow 112 seiten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hab den read zwischendurch nicht mehr mitverfolgt und dann sowas. Kann man ja garnicht mehr nacholen.
> Respekt an phatlizard und cdeger *




doch kann man
bestes beispiel....mist hab ich vergessen ........aber hier hat einer mal 148 seiten nachgelesen.......RESPEKT


----------



## phatlizard (14. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ja Basti das war der Raymund - nachdem der Deine literarischen Spitzenleistungen übersetzt hat ist er übrigens in ein Wachkoma gefallen!
Zur Arbeit gehen kann er noch aber ob er je wieder reden wird...!???

Der arme 


phaty


----------



## raymund (14. August 2002)

Naja, so schlimm ist`s nun auch wieder nicht.
Ich sehe immerhin schon wieder in Farbe.
Leider habe ich nicht so viele Bilder von Fahrrädern um hier richtig mitspielen zu können.
Ausserdem lässt unsere Firewall das Anhängen von Dateien nicht zu.

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich davon, wenn ich bei meiner Spinatdose (CD- Super-Popeye) die Kurbel grün Pulvern lasse?
Nur so als Vorschlag, damit Itz sich sich seine Pizza nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen kann 

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Horst Link (14. August 2002)

zum thema cannondale und singlespeed hätte ich da noch einen beitrag: die zehnschichteffektcustomlackierung ist ja wohl das beste was es auf dem markt so gibt, oder?


----------



## phatlizard (14. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *zum thema cannondale und singlespeed hätte ich da noch einen beitrag: die zehnschichteffektcustomlackierung ist ja wohl das beste was es auf dem markt so gibt, oder? *



Naja garnicht mal sooo hübsch ... 
Ich dachte Greenpeace hätte es endlich geschafft, dass diese Gabel nur noch im Öllager aufbewahrt werden darf ...!

Aber die Aufkleber sind natürlich sahnig...

phaty!


----------



## raymund (14. August 2002)

Ist  das an der Sattelstütze eine Schiebestange á la Puky bzw. Bobby-car?


Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Kokopelli (14. August 2002)

nee,da hängt ne große gelbe warnleuchte dran,damit man früh genug die augen zu machen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (14. August 2002)

...Istrien. 

bis denn,
whoa


----------



## itz (14. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *nee,da hängt ne große gelbe warnleuchte dran,damit man früh genug die augen zu machen kann *



Dat hab ich mir für die Em überlegt, ne Warnleuchte wie sie die BW bei Nachtmärschen an Strassen einsetzt auf den Helm zu tüddeln goil ... wo krieg ich so ein Ding nur her ... wäre ich doch nur bei den Reservisten geblieben  

Hey WHOA ... schönen Urlaub noch ... kommst Du eigentlich am 23. oder 24. oder wenigstens am 25 .?!?

Gruss Chris


----------



## phatlizard (14. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Hey WHOA ... schönen Urlaub noch ... kommst Du eigentlich am 23. oder 24. oder wenigstens am 25 .?!?
> 
> Gruss Chris *



Ich glaube der hat noch garnix mitgekriegt!!!!

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (14. August 2002)

Der muß aber mit!
Ich möchte im nämlich höchstpersönlich auf sein warrior brechen!
Meine Tastatur hat mittlerweile die Schnauze voll davon, daß mir jedesmal das Frühstück wieder hochkommt,wenn er Bilder postet 

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (15. August 2002)

Eine Coladose mit Sollbruchstelle


----------



## itz (15. August 2002)

Goil, wie hiessen die SV irgendwas oder so ...
... das stand bei meinem "ersten" Bikedealer früher (90/91) immer auf'm Tresen und ich stand davor ... STUNDENLANG  

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (15. August 2002)

da kommt man vonner durchzechten nacht und kann morgens schöne bikes angucken-so muss dat.......


----------



## bsg (15. August 2002)

@itz: das ist sogar noch der vorgänger vom super-v der "est" hiess ....


----------



## itz (15. August 2002)

och ja, ham wa wieder was gelernt ... dann hat das Ding wahrscheinlich noch mehr geschaukelt  

Hab irgendwo noch nen altes C'dale Prospekt, das muss ich mal suchen ..  

Chris


----------



## raymund (16. August 2002)

Da fahre ich heute Morgen in die Firmentiefgarage und werde gleich zweimal überrascht:
1. es sind Parkplätze frei 
2. Da steht ein echtes Yeti 
Hat zwar keinen ichhängeimwohnzimmer Zustand sondern ist eher ein Alltagsrad, aber immerhin.
Erkannt habe ich es an den einteiligen Hinterbaustreben (und an dem Rahmenaufkleber natürlich), was ich hier im Fertigmacherthreat gelernt habe.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## kAos (16. August 2002)

moin loite.

ging es eigentlich nicht auch um hässliche teile/bikes? hab da heuer was grausiges entdeckt.
der batman sattel!


----------



## rasaldul (16. August 2002)

Ich denke, daß ist eher der Vorgänger des Stealth-Bombers.


----------



## Eintopf (16. August 2002)

Ist das nicht ein geiles Poserbike. 144 Speichen je Rad!!!


----------



## Eintopf (16. August 2002)

oder das???


----------



## Eintopf (16. August 2002)

oder das???


----------



## Eintopf (16. August 2002)

oder das???

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27431


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (16. August 2002)

Wenn Trikos nicht so gross wären würde ich es ja ganz scannen, aber so gibt's nur einen Ausschnitt von dem was euch erwartet ... Pure Pepsi Porno


----------



## phatlizard (16. August 2002)

@itz: das ist gemein

@Eintopf: Gina rocks aber Deine poppenden Hunde irritieren mich wirklich

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (16. August 2002)

ach itzi

dat kann ick über-i hab sonen festina trikot-dat mit der riesigen uhr drauf


----------



## phatlizard (16. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ach itzi
> 
> dat kann ick über-i hab sonen festina trikot-dat mit der riesigen uhr drauf *



und der Herr Baron kommt mit dem El nach Todtnau!!!

Das war keine FRAGE!!!!

phaty!


----------



## itz (16. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ach itzi
> 
> dat kann ick über-i hab sonen festina trikot-dat mit der riesigen uhr drauf *



Feste Tina  Oh dann kommt ja doch konkurenz aus Pot_Z_dam ...


----------



## lebaron (16. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> und der Herr Baron kommt mit dem El nach Todtnau!!!
> ...



schaun'mer mal 
wenn dann würde dat trikot aber mitkommen-is mir zwar zu groß aber so zum an den pornobomberhängen geht es-als mahnmal


----------



## lebaron (16. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Feste Tina  Oh dann kommt ja doch konkurenz aus Pot_Z_dam ... *



tja und wofür ist dat team festina berühmt geworden-genau-für hemmungslosen drogengenuss


----------



## eL (16. August 2002)

@ phaty
 da iss wo meine anmeldung bei dir angekommen 
wann soll ich den einschlagen an der bergstation in todtnau???

el


----------



## lebaron (16. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *@ phaty
> da iss wo meine anmeldung bei dir angekommen
> wann soll ich den einschlagen an der bergstation in todtnau???
> ...



die is bei jedem angekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. August 2002)

Basti im gelben Trikot!


----------



## eL (16. August 2002)

um zum thema zurückzukommen


----------



## phatlizard (16. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *um zum thema zurückzukommen *



ist aber sehr hübsch!
THW-Blau!


----------



## eL (16. August 2002)

phaty du brauchst dich nich zurückhalten mit deinen äusserungen nur weils keine schaltung hat 

ja also das blau kommt in natura viel härter.
ich empfehle die sonnenbrille mitzunehmen 

el


----------



## phatlizard (16. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *phaty du brauchst dich nich zurückhalten mit deinen äusserungen nur weils keine schaltung hat
> *



nööö mir gefällt es ... und ans Oberrohr kommt ein Aufkleber: "Mein zweites Bike ist ein Cannondale!" ... oder???

phaty


----------



## eL (16. August 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (17. August 2002)

Sünde!!!


----------



## lebaron (17. August 2002)

tja das ist ja dann wohl die reinkarnation von allm was du hasst


----------



## DerAlex (17. August 2002)

Blöd an dem Rad ist aber auch, dass man wegen der Kurbel das grosse Kettenblatt dranlassen muss.


----------



## phatlizard (17. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *tja das ist ja dann wohl die reinkarnation von allm was du hasst *


----------



## whoa (18. August 2002)

Endlich daheim.. werd erstma 'ne Mütze voll Schlaf tanken und dann lesen, lesen, lesen.

Im SSp-Forum ging's ja hoch her.. auf alle Fälle *Big Props* an die SOKO-KOKO.. glaubt mir, es tut mir im Herzen weh nicht am "Show and Shine Contest" teilnehmen zu können. 

Später mehr..


----------



## itz (18. August 2002)

Hey Whoa wie war der Urlaub ?!? 
Fotos und Fakten werden erwartet  

Schade dass du nicht kommst, aber so is dat halt mit Familienfesten  
Jetzt haben wir wirklich einen potenziellen Titelanwärter weniger 

Cheers Chris


----------



## raymund (18. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Blöd an dem Rad ist aber auch, dass man wegen der Kurbel das grosse Kettenblatt dranlassen muss. *



Wieso denn das?

da macht man einen anderen Spider dran und schon hat man SS-XT

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## lebaron (18. August 2002)

sacht ma kinners wie steht es denn eigentlich ma wieder um nen paar schöne bilder?


----------



## lebaron (18. August 2002)

noch die 4500 mitgenommen-yeaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## DocSnyder (18. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *sacht ma kinners wie steht es denn eigentlich ma wieder um nen paar schöne bilder? *



OK, Du wolltest es nicht anders, Hongkong Ente an Cannondale:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (18. August 2002)

Das ist aber nicht das neuen Germans EinGanG, oder? 
Man beachte die Handbremse:




So einen Schrott können nur Amis bauen.
Obwohl das für die heutigen fettleibigen Amis gar nicht schlecht wäre, die könnten mit einem Zucken in der rechten Arschbacke ne Vollbremsung hinlegen.


----------



## raymund (18. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Das ist aber nicht das neuen Germans EinGanG, oder?
> Man beachte die Handbremse:
> So einen Schrott können nur Amis bauen.
> Obwohl das für die heutigen fettleibigen Amis gar nicht schlecht wäre, die könnten mit einem Zucken in der rechten Arschbacke ne Vollbremsung hinlegen. *



Das ist eindeutig der Vorläufer von meinem gelben Rad , "etwas" längere Übersetzung, Straßenlenker und Schutzbleche.
Nur bei der Farbe hat es noch etwas an Mut gemangelt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23086&perpage=25&pagenumber=148

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## eggmanie (19. August 2002)

Da ich kein batik Yetishirt brauche,da's die dinger 92' bei Kamikaze für 40 Öre gab mach ich hier a nid mit(eingedeckt).
Ich wüsste eh nid wie ich ein Bild hier einsetze.Wohl an,es ist ein 94er Rock Lobster-rot lackiert mit purplen parts,Weibergelsattel und weisser Treckgabel.Echt...spritzt ab wie Erdbeersooß *ggggggg*.
Ansonsten-warum dürfen hier keine Aluschlitten mitvoten?Gibtz da 'nen unterschied in den materialien?

cu at the races

Sassa


----------



## phatlizard (19. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von eggmanie _
> *
> Ansonsten-warum dürfen hier keine Aluschlitten mitvoten?*



Dürfen die gerne, werden aber gerne Opfer des Spottes wenn sie von Cracknfail sind!!! Das T-shirt wurde übrigens vor ca. 6 Wochen schon ausgespielt!
Das ist jetzt in Berlin. Jetzt stell dich halt nicht so Mädchenhaft an und poste Dein Rad! Musst halt mal üben wie das mit dem einsetzten geht! 60 KB runterschrumpfen und anhängen!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (19. August 2002)

....ich echt begeistert bin dat sich in den letzten paar tagen mal ein paar neue leute hier im threat gezeigt haben-nur mal so am rande


----------



## phatlizard (19. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *....ich echt begeistert bin dat sich in den letzten paar tagen mal ein paar neue leute hier im threat gezeigt haben-nur mal so am rande *



Wart mal was hier nach Todtnau los ist ...


----------



## DocSnyder (19. August 2002)

Foddomondahsche:




Hülfä, nicht das schon wieder:


----------



## DocSnyder (19. August 2002)

Die schweinischen Kommentare überlasse ich Phaty:


----------



## phatlizard (19. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Die schweinischen Kommentare überlasse ich Phaty:
> *



wie heisst die neue Füllung für das UST System? SLIME!!! ach so ...

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (19. August 2002)

..................miaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1852668508


----------



## Kokopelli (19. August 2002)

so sehen die dinger also aus!Phaty,die kennst du doch auch von deiner letzten reha,das ist doch ne penispumpe,oder


----------



## eL (19. August 2002)

sabber


----------



## eL (19. August 2002)

obersabber


----------



## lebaron (19. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *obersabber *



diesen rotton musst du mal live genie0en ich hatte mal in london die ehre-------wunderschööööööööööööööööön


----------



## DocSnyder (19. August 2002)

Iz mir ibel...

Blaues Steuerrohr mit rotem Steuersatz(ärks)
Rote SID mit HS33 SID-blau (würg)
Und dann dieser rattenscharfe Lenker in purple (vermutlich dieser Pseudocarbonummantelte Zoom-Dreck) an erwähnten blauen HS33 Hebeln (reier)
[/list=1]
Aber der dämonische Blick erklärt eigentlich alles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (19. August 2002)

Ja das ist doch mal goil, Blümchen ohne Ende *schee*  
Chris ... addicted to Bauernmalerei


----------



## Kokopelli (20. August 2002)

Ach Itzi,was ist denn mit dir los?Das hatten wir doch schon,und sogar auf der gleichen Seite!
Jetzt wo du doch nicht mit uns durch Fronkreisch mußt,siehst du wohl auch keinen Grund mehr,die Drogen abzusetzen,oder 

Gruß Kokodersichschonganzdollefreut!


----------



## phatlizard (20. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ach Itzi,was ist denn mit dir los?Das hatten wir doch schon,und sogar auf der gleichen Seite!
> Jetzt wo du doch nicht mit uns durch Fronkreisch mußt,siehst du wohl auch keinen Grund mehr,die Drogen abzusetzen,oder
> 
> Gruß Kokodersichschonganzdollefreut! *



Kinners der Papa hat mal seine Fotokiste ausgepackt heute ... oh mann oh mann ... der Basti springt vom Funkturm ...

Joe Breeze, Chris Chance, Ross Shafer, Keith Bontrager, Steve McMahon ... und alle mit mir im Arm ... !   ... aber da fällt mir was auf ... die Firmen gibt es alle nicht mehr - oh weh ...

phaty


----------



## itz (20. August 2002)

Ach Koko,
ein Königreich für eine Joint , irgendwie waren die letzten 24 Std. anstrengend ... da war alles dabei: Mückenangriffe in der Nacht, viel zuviel Auto fahren und Auto stehen, festgefressenes Innenlager aus einem C'dale operiert, oh mein Gott und was geschafft hab ich auch noch ... irgendwie is mir wie nach drei Coffeeshops in Folge.

Und Phaty ganz grosser Fehler das hier kund zu tun, jetzt musst du alle mitbringen ... sonst is Basti sauer 

Chris, seit Wochen schon abstinent ... und Wein zählt nicht


----------



## DocSnyder (20. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Kinners der Papa hat mal seine Fotokiste ausgepackt heute ... oh mann oh mann ... der Basti springt vom Funkturm ...
> ...



Scannen und posten!


----------



## lebaron (20. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Scannen und posten! *



@doc
kanner net

da musste schon nach todtnau kommen


@phaty
und ich werde wahrscheinlich grade wenn ich die sehe vor verzweiflung springen


----------



## itz (20. August 2002)

Lebarönchen du wirst vor Verzweifelung springen wenn du mein Rad siehst .  

C'dale feile mit 10cm FW  , so ohne Bremsen und mit lockerm Vorbau war die Proberunde auf'm Garagenhof recht prickelnd  ... könnte nur sein dass man mich als Umweltsünder verhaftet,irgendwie dichten die Dichtungen  nicht dicht  
Und jetzt schraub ich noch die Batwing dran, jantz in blau !!!

Chris


----------



## lebaron (20. August 2002)

itz du bist und bleibst pervers

und ein umweltsünder und körperverletzer


----------



## itz (20. August 2002)

Danke !!!  

Komisch hab gerade feststellen müssen dass die Batwings eindeutig nicht für Felgen über 30mm gebaut wurden, so was aber auch  

Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (20. August 2002)

@Itz:

Gut,dass du auf eigene Faust runterfährst.Das Rad kommt mir nicht ins Auto! 

Gruß Koko

P.S. Habe endlich den Wegwerfhebel an meinem Rad entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (20. August 2002)

Na warte Koko ... 
... und Nachts vertausch ich dir die Kontaktlinsen  

Chris, der sich auch immer im Auge rum stochern muss  

... unter Gleichgesinnten mit Kontaktlinsen nach Kontakt linsen ...


----------



## eL (20. August 2002)

koko was los???wie soll ich den satz verstehen?


> P.S. Habe endlich den Wegwerfhebel an meinem Rad entfernt


is dein unechtet yeti jetz ein singelyeti????? 

L


----------



## itz (20. August 2002)

Hi el,
der Koko hat seine Magura Leitung in extra grossen Bögen , Wegwerfhebel like eben, verlegt gehabt. 
Und soweit ich weiss wird er wohl die Ehre haben Phaty's EinGanG zubewegen ... 

Chris


----------



## itz (20. August 2002)

... dat Yeti hat seinen Hinterbau immer eingekringelt als er das Schaltwerk abbauen wollte


----------



## Kokopelli (20. August 2002)

@itz  guter Konter!

@el-diablo: Fertigmacher regelmäßig lesen!
Aber extra noch mal für dich.Der Brake-Booster ist jetzt hinten,da sich nach dem Entlüften der Hinterbau zu sehr verwunden hat.


----------



## eL (20. August 2002)

danke für die erläuternden worte
@itz hehe der is gut  
@koko ja nee der fertigmacher war teilweise ja im chatmodus und da hat ik kein bock 10 seiten nachzulesen nur weil ich ma 8h auf arbeit war 

L


----------



## Kokopelli (20. August 2002)

Porno-Roesli


----------



## lebaron (20. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> @koko ja nee der fertigmacher war teilweise ja im chatmodus und da hat ik kein bock 10 seiten nachzulesen nur weil ich ma 8h auf arbeit war
> 
> L *




dat is keine ausrede!


----------



## phatlizard (20. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *... dat Yeti hat seinen Hinterbau immer eingekringelt als er das Schaltwerk abbauen wollte   *



Das Yeit hat doch keinen Hinterbau!!!???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. August 2002)

Die Schweizer sind schon sehr hard-core ... chard-chore!!!


----------



## whoa (21. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Hi Basti ...
> ...



Ich, ich, ich... bitte, bitte, bitte...


----------



## whoa (21. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *1. mit der Ex - da liegt kein Segen drauf
> *


Damn, solche Tipps hättet ihr aber mal früher erwähnen können...


----------



## whoa (21. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *o.k.,lass mich raten: orsay,body shop,pimkie,h&m usw. *


I hate H&M... 
...man sollte sich mit dem vermeintlich schwächeren Geschlecht nicht mal in die Nähe von Einkaufszentren begeben. Mein Horrortrip war in 'nem Shoppingcenter in Göteborg, da gab's echt in jeder Etage 'nen H&M insgesamt 4 an der Zahl und klein waren die auch nich... mich graut's immer noch!


----------



## phatlizard (21. August 2002)

siehste whoa würdest du mal lieber nach Todtnau kommen ... dann könntest Du uns das alles erzählen ...

phaty

zweimal werden wir noch wach ...


----------



## Kokopelli (21. August 2002)

Wie war das?
Ich wollte nur kurz in den Biergarten.
Und wo bin ich gelandet?Im Irish Pub!Natürlich hackestrunzedicht!
Wat freu ich mich auf Todtnau,bin jetzt ja trainiert!

Gruß Koko

P.s.Versuch nie,8 Leuten klar zu machen,dass deine ex das ganze WE bei dir war und nix gelaufen ist.Glaubt dir eh keiner,vor allem nicht,wenn sie dich kennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (21. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Der muß aber mit!
> Ich möchte im nämlich höchstpersönlich auf sein warrior brechen!
> Meine Tastatur hat mittlerweile die Schnauze voll davon, daß mir jedesmal das Frühstück wieder hochkommt,wenn er Bilder postet
> ...


Bald gibt's wieder 'nen Grund für Dich zu brechen...


----------



## whoa (21. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *siehste whoa würdest du mal lieber nach Todtnau kommen ... dann könntest Du uns das alles erzählen ...
> 
> phaty
> ...


ich würd ja gerne.. wirklich, müßt ihr mir glauben.. sonst fang ich an zu..


----------



## Kokopelli (21. August 2002)

Ich seh schon,du bist fleissig am nachlesen.Löblich!
Bin jetzt aber raus,Tasten treffen ist jetzt doch zu hart! 

Gruß Koko

Morgen geht los!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whoa (21. August 2002)

..sportlich


----------



## whoa (21. August 2002)

...wo is meine Kappe?


----------



## whoa (21. August 2002)

...tz tz tz.


----------



## whoa (21. August 2002)

...kann in Ruhe schlafen, den Rückstand kann rob nich so schnell wettmachen! -heHe-


----------



## Kokopelli (21. August 2002)

Verdammt Whoa!
Da ist ja schon wieder dieses Bunny!
Komm,mach uns ALLE(O.K. ausser Basti,der hat Nadinsche) neidisch. Da läuft doch was,oder?
Und ich dachte, Frauen stehen nicht auf schmächtige,blasse Männer ohne Haare auf der Brust 

Gruß Kokobeidemdertagwohlschongelaufenist


----------



## phatlizard (21. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Verdammt Whoa!
> Da ist ja schon wieder dieses Bunny!
> Komm,mach uns ALLE(O.K. ausser Basti,der hat Nadinsche) neidisch. Da läuft doch was,oder?
> ...



Die hat er aufgerissen, während er mein YETI-T-Shirt trug!
Seitdem ist sie ihm verfallen ...
Oder er sie bezahlt!!! Geht auch ...

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (21. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Oder er sie bezahlt!!! Geht auch ...
> ...



Ja ja,so ein Bunny am Morgen kann einem schon die Muttersprache verschlagen 

Ab morgen wird Geschichte geschrieben!!!!!

Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickHard (21. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Die Schweizer sind schon sehr hard-core ... chard-chore!!! *




Sieht irgendwie so ein bisschen schwuchtelig aus (will keinen beleidigen)....ähhh tolles Rad...und ..schöne Strumpfhose. ;-)
D.H.


----------



## whoa (21. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Die hat er aufgerissen, während er mein YETI-T-Shirt trug!
> ...


Immer diese Unterstellungen.. 
Ich kenn die Frau gar nicht! Sie springt nur immer vor die Linse wenn man die Kamera zückt..


----------



## Altitude (21. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Ich kenn die Frau gar nicht! Sie springt nur immer vor die Linse wenn man die Kamera zückt..
> 
> *



ja ja, die alte Fotografenausrede 


P.S. Name und Telefonnumer von der Schönheit rückst Du nicht raus oder?  rost:


----------



## raymund (22. August 2002)

Da jetzt ja alle in Todtnau sind müssen die Daheimgebliebenen  den Threat oben halten.

Dann haut mal rein Leutz.

Wenn die Katze aus dem Haus ist ....

Also viele Cannondales posten 

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## joe yeti (22. August 2002)

und sowie so kein interesse hast. gebe bitte ihrer tel. nr. weiter

den mir gefällt die kleine, grins

grüsse joe


----------



## whoa (22. August 2002)

Ihr glaubt wohl ich bin mit'm Klammerbeutel gepudert worden?!   

Bitte sehr... 
S******z   030/6****** 

...wie war das, wer die Kleider nich sieht...


----------



## bsg (25. August 2002)

he ihr memmen,

die soko ist zurück und man sieht schon ein bisschen was unter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28155

singlespeed kickz ass !

ben !


----------



## lebaron (25. August 2002)

na dann.....bitte ausführlich berichten


----------



## phatlizard (26. August 2002)

Da lässt Euch die SOKO KOKO mal vier Tage alleine damit ihr hier auftrumpfen könnte und uns eine Cola-Dose nach der anderen reinzerrt und was macht ihr? NIX!!! Basti Du bist eine echte Entäuschung für Papa!!!

Naja dafür haben wir jetzt genug Material um Euch wochenlang zu terrorisieren!

SSEM2002 - Endlich normale Leute!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (26. August 2002)

sooo nach 8h fahrt und so über 800 km bin ich auch eben zuhause aufgeschlagen 
aber bei dem anblick wie hier CD´s misshandelt werden blutet mir echt dat herze 

L


----------



## Kokopelli (26. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> SSEM2002 - Endlich normale Leute!!!!
> 
> ...



Sprücheklauer

Auch der Koko ist grad zur Tür rein!
Ich bin saumüde und freu mich schon auf Rikmans Bilder!


----------



## bsg (26. August 2002)

moin jungs,

schaut nochmal in den oben genannten thread im ss-forum ... da gibts ein paar neue ansichten vom kleinen caad5 !

muss jetzt weg !

ben


----------



## lebaron (26. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Basti Du bist eine echte Entäuschung für Papa!!!
> 
> *




aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bsg (26. August 2002)

der erste teil jetzt im album:

http://www.mtb-news.de/modules.php?...lery&file=index&include=view_album.php&page=1


----------



## Kokopelli (26. August 2002)

Paaaaaaattyyyyyypeeeeeeeooooooopleeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!






Koko zeigt den Kantenklatschern,dass man mit Motorrädern auch bergauf fahren kann:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (26. August 2002)

Ich mach jetzt hier mal den Alleinunterhalter und Selbstbeweihräucherer,aber das Hemd ist einfach zu Porno,um es nicht zu zeigen:






wohlgemerkt: Das war mein Renndress!


----------



## phatlizard (27. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> wohlgemerkt: Das war mein Renndress! *



... in dem Du mein Rad  zur Unkenntlichkeit geschrottet hast ... geh ins Bett Bruder ...!

Ich üb schon mal

SSDM2003DA - und bei dem Event schaffe mir nix!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (27. August 2002)

Wat heisst denn hier Unkenntlichkeit?Glaub mir,das waren auch für mich Schmerzen!

Und ins Bett geh ich erst,wenn kein Allohol mehr da ist

Koko

Und in alter Rikman-Tradition:
now drinking my 3rd heineken


----------



## bsg (27. August 2002)

@phaty: jo, dann trainieren wir (soko-koko) jetzt mal ein jahr lang und dann fahren wir in DA teamtaktisch an die spitze ;-)


----------



## Kokopelli (27. August 2002)

Möchte euch nicht vorenthalten,was CycleShark im Stahlklassiker+Federgabel-Thread geschrieben hat:

"...gehört und weil der tread "CDeger und phatlizard machen Euch FERTIG!! die neue enzyklopädie des classic-styles ist! 

grüsse aus zürich pete..."

Koko


----------



## itz (27. August 2002)

Koko,
allet wieder fit ???
Schreib dem Phaty mal ne SMS, der is schon total wuschig weil er nicht ins I-net kommt, sondern unbedingt mit seinen Waffenbrüdern rumballern muss (... Schrottflinte ballern nicht die Waffenbrüder, gelle  )

Gruss Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (27. August 2002)

jau jau,mir geht nur das Wetter auf den S***!

Außerdem hätte ich gerne meine Pedale


----------



## lebaron (27. August 2002)

och übers wetter kann ich mich net beklagen-alles bestens knapp 30° is schon nett

wat macht phaty-rumballern?


----------



## itz (27. August 2002)

Der treibt sich auf der "Mit_Schrottflinten_um_die_Wette_ballern_Weltmeisterschaft" rum  
Hab gehört die schiessen da auf C'dales und Votecs  Gerüchte eben  

Chris


----------



## eL (27. August 2002)

zurück zum thema 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










dat nenn ich echt porno

L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (27. August 2002)

@el: Strafnachlesen aller 190 Seiten!
Dat hatten wir schon

P.S. Wer weiss,wer das ist?


----------



## itz (27. August 2002)

Isch weiss es !!!

Ein Extrem Nosewheelie mit dem Sinlgespeed zieher, der manch mal zu extrem Nosewheelied  

Hallo EL !!!

Chris


----------



## eL (27. August 2002)

auwarte det hattet ihr schon?????najut den eben nich
auchso den uff dem foto is det nich der hans rey???achnee ja ihr habt recht det iss der MEISTER der den Hans Rey alles beigebracht hat

L


----------



## Marcus (27. August 2002)

N'abend ihr Penner 

now listening to: *H-Blockx - Cold*


----------



## Marcus (27. August 2002)

Neue Eisenschweine offiziell: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28225

We are so boss!!!

now listening to: *H-Blockx - Cold*


----------



## Kokopelli (27. August 2002)

Jaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!
Geiel!Vollgas geben lohnt also!
Juchhu!!!
Ich wußte schon warum ich ca.12 Weizen+den Stiefelschei§§ getrunken habe!
Die Party war einfach nur geiel!
Rikman:Ich will die Bilder von meinem Bauch

Der Anfang eines geilen Abends:






Zielankunft:






kaputtes Kettenblatt:


----------



## Marcus (28. August 2002)

Ey ihr Spasselmacken, warum iss hier so ruhig? Schiebt ihr alle Para wegen dem letzten Wochenende? Alter, nächstes Jahr wird alles gut!

rikman

now listening to: *Snuff - Time Dub*

FAT WRECK CHORDS


----------



## Kokopelli (29. August 2002)

Kann mich ja nicht um alles kümmern
Ta Ta,es ist passiert,Koko war mal den ganzen Tag nicht im Netz!


----------



## itz (29. August 2002)

Moin die Damen und Kantenklatscha,

Koko einen Tag nicht im Netz, man man man ... hast wohl nen Tannenzäpfle-Dealer in Bonn aufgetan  und ihn all seiner wunderbaren flüssig Drogen enteignet ?!?

Und verdammt hier is echt ruhisch ....  ... glaube ich muss den PC meiner Freundin mal gerade biegen, dann komm ich von ihr aus ins Netz  .... is nur die Frage wie lange  

Guckt ma das ehemals geplante SSEM Profil *bäääh* Achterbahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (29. August 2002)

Guck ma ddd.Nut.E. Rikman,
Fedawech wie's sich gehört , mal abgesehen dass SID drauf steht (die Amis versteht eh keiner, also egal ...) !


----------



## mttam (29. August 2002)

sacht mal, 
was sind denn das für kurbeln an dem müllmannfarbenen singlespeed mit akutem zahnschwund?


ciao
mttam


----------



## itz (29. August 2002)

Kurbeln !?
Also so weit ich mich recht erinnern kann (was nicht leicht ist !!!), sind das mit irgendwas abgestrahlte (Glasperlen???) Kurbeln der Gebrüder Cook, die mit einer lieblichen Ansammlung von Spacern auf Distanz zu Kettenstrebe gebracht wurden, these cooks looks very very nice 

Gruss Chris


----------



## go-dirt (29. August 2002)

was das für kurbeln sind wollte ich auch schon die ganze gerne wissen. 
cook bros. sind es schonmal nicht. sind es cqp? aber für cqp fehlen die eckigen pedalaugen. 

da ihr ja alle eure augen letztes WE schonen durftet, mal was neues für die netzhaut. :laola:


----------



## andy2 (29. August 2002)

@ nils warum sollen es keine cook sein meine sehen auch so aus nur poliert nicht gestrahlt. wieder wach? welt immer noch so schlecht?


----------



## ibislover (29. August 2002)

hat phatty jedenfalls mal geschrieben.  

gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (29. August 2002)

@go-dirt: es sind cook bros. und zwar definitiv, ein rest vom "cook bros. racing" schriftzug ist nämlich trotz strahlen noch erkennbar.


----------



## bsg (29. August 2002)

die waren vorher laut phaty mal schön schwarz ...


----------



## ibislover (29. August 2002)

wie kann man so grausam sein und schwarze cook kurbeln strahlen?!!


----------



## go-dirt (29. August 2002)

@all
es sind wohl doch cook bros. kurbeln. was mich verwirrte, dass die "blutrille" nicht zu sehen ist und das der spider etwas angephast ist. 
bin wohl noch etwas von der letzten nacht geschockt... 

@andy2
ich könnte mich immer noch in den arsch, sorry rektal, beissen. ich sag nur 37$, eine schlaflose nacht und browser-absturtz. das hinterlässt seine kampfspuren. nach dem 3. glas laphroig (scotch) wurde es etwas besser... <---- sonnenbrille brauche ich heute den ganzen tag...


----------



## lebaron (29. August 2002)

....kurz ma reingeguckt und endlich gibbet ma wieder nette radels zum bestaunene-weiter so bis evtl heut abend!


----------



## itz (29. August 2002)

Juhu der neue Stern is da  und was müssen meine vom Bierbad ebtzündeten Augen sehen ... neues aus der Welt der Mode ... pure Junky style ... !

Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (29. August 2002)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen,Itz,aber irgendwie sieht der Typ dir ähnlich


----------



## Kokopelli (29. August 2002)

Rikmans Bilder sind online!!!!!!!!!

http://esk.rikman.net/php/index.php3?topic=sp_ssempics

Dann fang ich mal an


----------



## lebaron (29. August 2002)

wat sind die bilder goil


----------



## Marcus (29. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Rikmans Bilder sind online!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://esk.rikman.net/php/index.php3?topic=sp_ssempics
> ...



Ey Pansen, das Bild hatte ich schon mal gebracht! Lass dir was besseres einfallen







rkm

now listening to: *Nirvana - Come As You Are*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (29. August 2002)

Loggisch!

ENDLICH NORMALE LEUTE!!!!!!!

Du hast es so gewollt


----------



## go-dirt (29. August 2002)

was macht der gute phaty an der frau da? manuelle mammographie?  

nilz


----------



## Marcus (29. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *was macht der gute phaty an der frau da? manuelle mamographie?
> 
> nilz *



Ich glaub, der gute Mann hat sich Inspiration im "Outcast-Magazine" (i hope, das heißt wirklich so) geholt, da war Sara schon mal oben ganz frei abgebildet... 

rkm

now listening to: *STF - Comeback*


----------



## andy2 (29. August 2002)

@ go-dirt 


cooks gab es mit blutrinne hinten rsr
mit blutrinne seitlich(2*) 
und ganz ohne cbr
mit den unterschiedlichsten spidern und beschriftungen ich habe glaube ich 3 verschiedene


gruss andreas


----------



## go-dirt (29. August 2002)

@andy2
das wusste ich bisher nicht. 
wie kann man die zeitlich etwa zuordnen?

danke!


----------



## andy2 (29. August 2002)

kenne ich ab so ca 88!ohne alles billige schrift kurz, klein und vom tretlager ausgehend. stern eher rund und mit sprengring gesichert. alt. dann gab es die gleichen mit etwas geändertem stern genietet eine torx schraube und langer schrift, dann kamen die ersten rillen erst seitlich teilweise golden abgesetzt wie bei cqp aber mit cooks pedalauge dann hinten, hinten ist die letzte stufe. dannach kam die erst E crank die ohne rillen gab es aber noch lange parallel zu denen mit waren billiger und schwerer. hoffe das stimmt. wenn eriner nochwas dazufügen möchte feel free es gab sie bestimmt schon vor 88 weiss einer da was


----------



## itz (30. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ich kann mir nicht helfen,Itz,aber irgendwie sieht der Typ dir ähnlich *



Koko, Du alte Rostsau  ,

deine Gabelbrücke soll sich rosa verfärben und check mal deine mail's und antworte gefälligst, nein nicht Sara sondern mir  

Gruss Chris


----------



## whoa (31. August 2002)

So ich mach mich jetzt mal auf in die Stadt.
It's Playersball Time.. 
Jeder, den ich heut abend nich im Oxymoron antreff is 'ne Pfeife! 

Ok, jeder der über 500km weit weg wohnt is davon ausgenommen, der Rest jedoch wird von mir gnadenlos gemobbt..


----------



## whoa (31. August 2002)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (31. August 2002)

Mensch Whoa .... du Pfeife  ,

Erscheinungswürdige Grossveranstaltungen sind mindestens drei Tage vorher anzumelden   ... weil beamen is noch nicht erfunden !!!

Gruss Chris und viel Schpass da ...


----------



## whoa (1. September 2002)

Moin an alle daheimgebliebenen..  

@ itz
wozu gibbet denn die links inner sichnatur.. 

mich graut's schon wieder vorm früh aufstehen  eBay, ihr versteht..


----------



## itz (1. September 2002)

Moin Whoa,

aber da reicht doch Playersball nicht, da muss dann stehen "die zweit beste Party des Jahres" oder so ....

Die beste Party war ja schon letztes Wochenende, hat dafür aber drei Tage gedauert   

... t'schuldigung, wollt jetzt nicht in irgendeiner Wunde bohren   

Chris


----------



## itz (1. September 2002)

... ach und wie sieht's denn aus mit Bildern .... da gibt's doch bestimmt schon ein paar Teuro-Bike Bilder die des ablässterns Wert sind !?!

Chris ... grad a bisserl g'langweil'd


----------



## Kokopelli (1. September 2002)

Ich hab eigentlich gar nichts zu erzählen,also lass ich's einfach


----------



## phatlizard (2. September 2002)

... Papa ist wieder da!!!

*... wer hat Fotos vom Start der SSEM2002????   ... DRINGEND!* 

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. September 2002)

... Papa ist wieder da!!!

*... wer hat Fotos vom Start der SSEM2002????   ... DRINGEND!* 

phaty

... ach was vermisse ich Euch!!!!


----------



## Marcus (2. September 2002)

Es ist wieder da!!! Ich gruesse dich!

Ich konnte leider keine Bilder vom Start machen, da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt mit einen tierischen Brummschaedel in Richtung Gipfel unterwegs war...

now listening to: *Mad Caddies - One Shot*


----------



## lebaron (2. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... Papa ist wieder da!!!
> 
> ... ach was vermisse ich Euch!!!! *


das ist schön


----------



## Kokopelli (2. September 2002)

Dafür hast du von da oben aber geile Bilder gemacht


----------



## Marcus (2. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Dafür hast du von da oben aber geile Bilder gemacht *



Das auch. Und zwei Leuten beim ****en zugeschaut 

rkm#

now listening to: *Pennywise - Every Time*


----------



## phatlizard (2. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Das auch. Und zwei Leuten beim ****en zugeschaut
> *



... und wo ist DAS Bild????


----------



## Kokopelli (2. September 2002)

Eigenbedarf


----------



## eL (2. September 2002)

Hörma phatty da war son rennradsingelspeeder der hat als itzi die meute zum start geführt hat ne menge bilder gemacht.
is wie der teufel vorgeradelt hat die meute von vorn geknipst und so weiter
wer das war kann ich aber nicht sagen

Cu in hell L


----------



## Marcus (2. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ... und wo ist DAS Bild???? *



Sorry, hatte grad keine Hand frei...

now listening to: *System of a Down - Chop Suey*


----------



## phatlizard (2. September 2002)

Guckt mal ins Singlespeed Forum .... Papa ist wieder wach!!!

SSECUKCDM2003 .... aber hallo!

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (2. September 2002)

Keine Zeit! Muss dieses Thema hier aufarbeiten, bin gerade auf Seite 65... hechel...

M.

now listening to: *The Offspring - Forever And A Day*


----------



## itz (2. September 2002)

Armer Rikman, die Chance vor Lachen einfach tot vom Stuhl zu kippen ist durchaus gegeben ... be carefull Bub, gelle  

Und ja da gab es einen Rennradelnden Singlespeeder und der hat mich ganz narrisch gemacht, weil ich erstens gedacht hab da will einer vom Feld weg und das noch verdammt schnell. Und zweitens weil ich mich gefragt hab, ob selbiger noch ganz fit is, dat Ding mit nem Rennrad zu fahren  ... 
... aber egal er hat auf jeden Fall Fotos gemacht.

Aber nicht nur er .... 
... Koko beim anfeuern  *burnburn*


----------



## Kokopelli (2. September 2002)

Geuel!Wo haste denn das her?
Ach so,falls jemand der zuhause gebliebenen bezweifeln sollte, dass das Rennen anstrengend war,der soll mal diese beiden Bilder vergleichen und auf meinen arsch achten(nein,das ist keine Anmache an die Sissys )
Oben:vor dem Rennen
Unten:Während des Rennens


----------



## phatlizard (3. September 2002)

"Sehnsucht versteckt sich wie ein Insekt..."


----------



## Husten (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *......falls jemand der zuhause gebliebenen bezweifeln sollte, dass das Rennen anstrengend war,der soll mal diese beiden Bilder vergleichen und auf meinen arsch achten(nein,das ist keine Anmache an die Sissys )
> Oben:vor dem Rennen
> Unten:Während des Rennens *



du Koko, des must du mir nochamal genau erklären, bin nähmlich kein Fachmann auf diesem Gebiet. Des sieht doch auf beiden Abbildungen recht ähnlich aus. Deswegen glaub ich, das war doch nur sone billige Ausrede mit der Du gleich zwomal den Kokopopo ins Forum bringen wolltest.

bis denn, du Schwein


----------



## lebaron (3. September 2002)

so basti is back in threat


----------



## phatlizard (3. September 2002)

das wollte ich doch einfach mal zeigen ....


----------



## itz (3. September 2002)

Jaep, genau den nur mit Pepsi Power (.. na gut ein wenig Flower und Tannzäpfle Power war auch dabei) ist die Cola Dose da hoch gekommen  

Ja und wie jetzt ?!? Barönchen is back und hat vergessen Bilder zu posten ... na glauben wir mal an das Beste im Menschen und nehmen an es war ein versehen.

Chris


----------



## itz (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Husten _
> *
> 
> du Koko, des must du mir nochamal genau erklären, bin nähmlich kein Fachmann auf diesem Gebiet. Des sieht doch auf beiden Abbildungen recht ähnlich aus. Deswegen glaub ich, das war doch nur sone billige Ausrede mit der Du gleich zwomal den Kokopopo ins Forum bringen wolltest.
> ...



Naja, er sieht auf beiden Bildern schon sehr "gekrümmt" aus ... vielleicht von dieser wirklich extrem ja beinahe kaum zu beschreibenden Anstrengung .... des Vorabends, soviel Bier wie nur geht zu trinken ?!? 
Oder er hat das Ding mit dem Brust raus, Bauch rein falsch verstanden ... ma wass es nett ma munkel'ds nur  

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (3. September 2002)

bin nur wieder mal im threat da ich dat ja schon ne weile nur passiv war-bilder suche ich schon seit ewigkeiten neue aber ich habe anscheinend schon die halbe welt des internets hier verballert


----------



## itz (3. September 2002)

Basti enttäusch mich mal nicht und poste Bilder ...Bilder,Bilder,Bilder,Bilder ... ich will Bilder ... viele Bilder ..
Bilder  

Bilder ....... eben ...


----------



## lebaron (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Basti enttäusch mich mal nicht und poste Bilder ...Bilder,Bilder,Bilder,Bilder ... ich will Bilder ... viele Bilder ..
> Bilder
> 
> Bilder ....... eben ... *



ganz ruhig mein kleiner besenmann-kommt schon noch nur ich suche mindetens schon 1 woche nach vernünftigen nur finde ich wie gesagt keine mehr-aber das wird sich früher oder später wieder ändern


......viellleicht hab ich ja schon welche und hebe mir die nur auf......


----------



## whoa (3. September 2002)




----------



## DocSnyder (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Limited Edition für die Halskranken von der Völkerwanderung.


----------



## DocSnyder (3. September 2002)

Kann lebaron nur beipflichten, in letzter Zeit traut sich kein Classicbike mehr vor eine Digicam, geschweige denn dessen Foto in einen Scanner. Muss an dem Thread hier liegen...

Das passiert übrigens wenn man zuviel Kanten klatscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Husten _
> *
> 
> du Koko, des must du mir nochamal genau erklären, bin nähmlich kein Fachmann auf diesem Gebiet. Des sieht doch auf beiden Abbildungen recht ähnlich aus. Deswegen glaub ich, das war doch nur sone billige Ausrede mit der Du gleich zwomal den Kokopopo ins Forum bringen wolltest.
> ...



Jungs,das ehrt euch,dass euch auf dem unteren Bild mein nasser Arsch nicht aufgefallen ist.
Wir sind halt doch wahre Männer!

Koko*weissnich wo mir vor arbeit der kopf steht*


----------



## phatlizard (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Jungs,das ehrt euch,dass euch auf dem unteren Bild mein nasser Arsch nicht aufgefallen ist.
> *



Verdammt, das Bild krieg ich nie wieder aus meinem Kopp! Koko Du Pillermann - kannst mich doch hier nicht mit homoerotischen Fantasien füttern ... !!!!

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist kaum vorstellbar aber man kann bontis noch schrecklicher aufbauen wie das da oben

zum gruseln:


----------



## ZeFlo (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> Es ist kaum vorstellbar aber man kann bontis noch schrecklicher aufbauen wie das da oben
> ...



umpf, da ging wohl schief, also auf ein neues..


----------



## phatlizard (3. September 2002)

Och - mir gefällt es ...


----------



## ZeFlo (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Och - mir gefällt es ... *



Wen wunderts,

dein SS-German ist ja auch (schön)orange und stand dann allerdings mit einem Scott gepaart im Bus von German - eklig, mit 'nem Scott 

wer dass zulässt...


Da ich scheinbar dämlich bin, hier der Link zum Gruselbonti:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1855822032

ciao
flo


----------



## itz (3. September 2002)

Foibex wat hassu denn ?!?

Glaube Du bist gar ncht dämlich, sonderen siehst nur Deine geposteten Bilder, im Gegensatz zu mir, nicht  

*Komisch das*


Und JUHU ich wurde erhört endlich BILDER !!! Ne wat is dat schön.

@Phaty, Sara's "im_bett_lieg_Foto" is nch nicht entwickelt  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> Wen wunderts,
> ...



Ja ja die beiden haben eMail-adressen ausgetauscht uns schreiben sich jetzt regelmässig - ich konnte das leider nicht verhindern!


----------



## ZeFlo (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ja ja die beiden haben eMail-adressen ausgetauscht uns schreiben sich jetzt regelmässig - ich konnte das leider nicht verhindern! *



traurig so was, da investiert man so viel, herzblut, ausbildung ein dach über dem kopf und dann dass   


  now drinking tannenzäpfle   

ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Foibex wat hassu denn ?!?
> 
> Glaube Du bist gar ncht dämlich, sonderen siehst nur Deine geposteten Bilder, im Gegensatz zu mir, nicht
> ...


*

ITZ, nicht nur dämlich ich seh' sie nur halb, quasi nur den oberkörper, oh weh....


....... now drinking ä zweites tannenzäpfle ........


danke für dein mitgefühl 

ciao
flo*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> traurig so was, da investiert man so viel, herzblut, ausbildung ein dach über dem kopf und dann dass
> *



Undank ist der Welt Lohn!!! 

Now watching "Sex and the City" ....


----------



## bsg (4. September 2002)

jetzt wieder mal ein paar schöne bontis (besser gesagt eines - floibex warst du das ?)


----------



## bsg (4. September 2002)

skull !


----------



## bsg (4. September 2002)

hübsch !


----------



## ZeFlo (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *jetzt wieder mal ein paar schöne bontis (besser gesagt eines - floibex warst du das ?) *



Jaaaa,

stolz schwellt die brust    

isser nich schön.

ciao
flo


----------



## Husten (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> Jaaaa,
> ...




Hi floibex,

echt wunderschön das Bonty!

Fliegt da nicht dauernd die Kette runter, bei nur einem Kettenblatt und ohne Kettenführung??? Oder funktioniert das vielleicht, weil hinten nur ein relativ geringer Sprung vom Größten zum Kleinsten ist und deswegen die Kette immer einigermaßen stramm ist?

Gib doch mal paar Details zu den Komponenten dieses eleganten Schalt-Setups.

Bis denn


----------



## Husten (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Husten _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Mann bin ich blöd + blind oder was. Des is a singlespeeder, gell? Ja ja, da war mal wieder der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens.


----------



## ZeFlo (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Husten _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Husten,

der schaltet nich - das ist 'ne Pauls Melvin der ersten Stunde, der hatte noch den Käfig vom Pauls Schaltwerk.

Der/das Einzige was da schaltet bin ich, mit der Ferse die Kette vorne aufs 24er, von Hand mit Fingerhandschuh zurück aufs 36er (ich dusche immer warm und bin z. Zt. etw. schwächlich, deshalb twospeed   )

Nein, du bist nicht blöd, er schaltet ja 'nen bischen   

ciao
flo


----------



## Altitude (4. September 2002)

OK, nachdem hier immer wieder über vermeindliche Geschmacksverirrungen im Bikbau hergezogen wird:

Lasst uns mal über meinen Brodie reden....


"Egal was Ihr sagt ich lieb Ihn   "

Viel Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> Jaaaa,
> ...



Oh man ... Foibex Deine Kiste is so sexy wie ein Bike nur sexy sein kann *geifer*  
Wäre es meins ... glaube meine Brust wäre vor Stolz schon geplatzt  

 

Gruss Chris


----------



## phatlizard (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> Der/das Einzige was da schaltet bin ich, mit der Ferse die Kette vorne aufs 24er, von Hand mit Fingerhandschuh zurück aufs 36er (ich dusche immer warm und bin z. Zt. etw. schwächlich, deshalb twospeed   )
> *



AHA DOPING!!!! Nachträgliche Disqualifikation!!!

Allerdings schade, dass Du mit der Schönheit so unauffällig unterwegs warst und nicht mehr angegeben hast in Todtnau! Zumindest nicht im Start/Zielbereich sonst wärst du ein heisser Anwärter für den BIKE-PORN-AWARD gewesen.
Ich hab es schlicht und ergreifen nicht gesehen!!!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (4. September 2002)

was war denn das für ein Posting .... phaty ist gehirntot!

ah jetzt klappt es aber....


----------



## ZeFlo (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> AHA DOPING!!!! Nachträgliche Qualifikation!!!
> ...



Gelächter, 

hat mir 'nen Unbekannter dran geschraubt, ich wusste nich das das verboten ist   

Morgens, d. h. vor 13h hattest Du ja auch noch 'nen dicken Kopp und soooo kleine Augen, Du bist auf dem Parkplatz fast drübergeflogen  

Ich musste noch vor dem neutralisierten Start aufgeben, die Pumpe (Warmduscher...) spielte verrückt, und ich wollt nich von Sarah rasiert werden...

ciao
flo


----------



## phatlizard (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> * ich wollt nich von Sarah rasiert werden...
> *



na da haste aber was verpasst ....  

@Altitude

Dein Broadie ist doch wunderschön .... !!! Keine Frage dafür gibt es keine Schläge!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (4. September 2002)

"Freu"

WAS WILLST DU TRINKEN????

Der erste Glühwein geht auf mich....(ích kann auch ein Care-Paket schicken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *"Freu"
> 
> WAS WILLST DU TRINKEN????
> ...



Nun Dir ist ja hoffentlich klar, dass Du jetzt das "Finale" der Deutschen Singlespeed Rennserie 2003 - Darmstadt-England-Nürnberg austragen musst!
Wie Du im Singlespeed-Forum schon angesagt hast! ... naja eigentlich musst du ja nur eine geeignete Kneipe finden und wenn Du das Christkindl noch besorgen könntest wäre das auch nicht schlecht! 

phaty!


----------



## Altitude (4. September 2002)

Klar, ich denke die Details besprechen wir im SiSp-Forum...


----------



## lebaron (4. September 2002)

mann kinners hier is ja wieder was los-weiter so mehr bilder von mehr oder minder hübschen bontys

@rikman
na alles durchgewühlt?


----------



## Kennendehl (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Limited Edition für die Halskranken von der Völkerwanderung. *



Warum ist das schlecht?
Sieht so aus als hätte die Besitzerin da viel Liebe reingesteckt.


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *OK, nachdem hier immer wieder über vermeindliche Geschmacksverirrungen im Bikbau hergezogen wird:
> 
> Lasst uns mal über meinen Brodie reden....
> ...



HAAAA!!
Ich weiss was!Gabel raus!IGITTIGITT!!!
Willst du mit der Geometrie zum Mond fahren?Dat schöne Rad 

Aber sonst 

@kennendehl:*gähn* guck noch mal nach,wie der thread heisst,lies alle 187 Seiten nach,dann sollte sich deine Frage erledigt haben.

Koko


----------



## DocSnyder (4. September 2002)

Nachdem wir alle dachten, dass wir die Farbverbrechen der 90er hinter uns haben,
wird Scott 2003 erneut für volle Augenarztpraxen sorgen:


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2002)

ähm,was ist das denn?
Hast du vielleicht noch ein anderes Bild?Mich würde mal interessieren,was das für ein Ketten-airbrush ist,dass man im linken unteren Bildrand sehen kann.


----------



## DocSnyder (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ähm,was ist das denn?
> Hast du vielleicht noch ein anderes Bild?Mich würde mal interessieren,was das für ein Ketten-airbrush ist,dass man im linken unteren Bildrand sehen kann. *



Koko, das ist kein Airbrush, das ist ne Kette.


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Koko, das ist kein Airbrush, das ist ne Kette.  *



UPS! 
AUGENKREBS,ich sachs ja


----------



## phatlizard (5. September 2002)

Das einzige Fully, das mir ins Haus kommen würde ...

Orange SUB 3 XTR 2003 - frisch gepresst auf der Eurobike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickHard (5. September 2002)

cooler Schwingendrehpunkt...und so hoch
(Wurzel->aua)

Im Ernst: Kännendehls neueste und hier diskutierte Liebe
aus florian wiesmanns Hand sieht besser aus. Was findest Du an dem Teil denn so gut.?


----------



## lebaron (5. September 2002)

mann das istz ein orange wenn du ....... ach dat muss man net erklären es ist einfach nen tommy-bike


----------



## DickHard (5. September 2002)

.ich hab nix gesacht...gar nix..ich muss weg


----------



## phatlizard (5. September 2002)

noch was von der Eurobike - die Maverick


----------



## itz (5. September 2002)

Iiiiehhh, dat sieht nach Blumenfasen_Töpferei_Kramm aus .... ööhhmm, naja mit Bauernmalerei verziert vielleicht ja ganz nett  

Chris


----------



## Hoerni (5. September 2002)

Jetzt hör mir doch einer auf - was ist denn an einem orange folly cool? der schwingendrehpunkt ist (fast) so wie bei den alten super vs oder neuen grauenhaften scotts - die schwinge sieht aus wie ein holsten edel bierkasten vonner baustelle, die verarbeitung ist auch nur guter standard usw... 

ich weiss, die tommies lieben ihre oranges über alles sogar noch mehr als das pint und das pfund - zumindest in bikerkreisen und preisen immer die wendigkeit und robustheit an etc. das alles in ehren aber es schmerzt mein augenlicht...

die stahlbikes sind doch eher was da kann ich auch weich werden


Dann doch lieber so was - die politik führt demnächst dosenpfand ein - da hat man doch was davon


----------



## DickHard (5. September 2002)

Was issen das fürn Vorbau dadran? Kore Headshok?


----------



## phatlizard (5. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *Jetzt hör mir doch einer auf - was ist denn an einem orange folly cool? der schwingendrehpunkt ist (fast) so wie bei den alten super vs oder neuen grauenhaften scotts - die schwinge sieht aus wie ein holsten edel bierkasten vonner baustelle, die verarbeitung ist auch nur guter standard usw...
> *



ja nee ist klar - du kennst Dich top aus! Respekt!


----------



## lebaron (5. September 2002)

sorry leute schon mal im vorraus


ABER in letzter zeit tauchen hier im forium echt eigenartige gestalten auf-mit ganz viel ahnung ner großen klappe..........


naja aber ich behalte es mir vor keine namen zu nennen ich denke die personen wissen wen ich meine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (5. September 2002)

eurobike meets classic


----------



## phatlizard (5. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *sorry leute schon mal im vorraus
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Basti, die Kantenklatscher haben gehört, wie spassig es bei uns ist und jetzt kommen sie alle mal antesten! Danach gehen sie dann wieder ins 5-D-Forum und weinen wie arrogant und selbstverliebt wir doch alle sind ... naja was soll man sagen - da haben sie auch Recht! Ach nee 5-D-Forum alleine kann es ja nicht sein weil mit ner Cola-Dose kommt man ja nicht den Drop runter ... lass mal überlegen, was die in Todtnau gefahren sind ... ach ja Schwinn, Kona, Scott und Orange ... hmmm sehr klassische Marken!

Aber halt da war noch dieses süsse Bunnie aus Mannheim mit dem Cannondale ... was hat die nochmal gesagt KOKO?? Ach ja ... "Ach Du lieber Himmel, der fährt ja ein Jekyll - na dem kann ich jetzt schon verraten wo die Schwinge bricht ... "

phaty!


----------



## Altitude (5. September 2002)

der Ritcheys Tom....

geile Rahmen und Komponenten hat er schon immer gezaubert...


...ich hab des Glück, daß ich dieses Rad manchmal auf meiner Feierabendrunde treffe.... 

Grüße an meine Freunde von Cosmic


----------



## lebaron (5. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ach Basti, die Kantenklatscher haben gehört, wie spassig es bei uns ist und jetzt kommen sie alle mal antesten! Danach gehen sie dann wieder ins 5-D-Forum und weinen wie arrogant und selbstverliebt wir doch alle sind ... naja was soll man sagen - da haben sie auch Recht! Ach nee 5-D-Forum alleine kann es ja nicht sein weil mit ner Cola-Dose kommt man ja nicht den Drop runter ... lass mal überlegen, was die in Todtnau gefahren sind ... ach ja Schwinn, Kona, Scott und Orange ... hmmm sehr klassische Marken!
> ...



may god save crack'n fail


----------



## Kokopelli (5. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Aber halt da war noch dieses süsse Bunnie aus Mannheim mit dem Cannondale ... was hat die nochmal gesagt KOKO?? Ach ja ... "Ach Du lieber Himmel, der fährt ja ein Jekyll - na dem kann ich jetzt schon verraten wo die Schwinge bricht ... "
> ...



Ach,hat das Bunny auch was gesagt?Ich war meiner Sinne beraubt,da habe ich nix mehr gehört


----------



## ZeFlo (5. September 2002)

mädels und buben,

da lacht das herzerl und die säfte strömen   



ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. September 2002)

Flori Deine Fotos kommen bei mir immer nur halb raus!

wasn da los ... Bodenseewasser im Rechner???

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (5. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Flori Deine Fotos kommen bei mir immer nur halb raus!
> 
> wasn da los ... Bodenseewasser im Rechner???
> ...



bin blöd, ich arbeite dran, seufz

ciao
nicht blond aber blöd


----------



## itz (5. September 2002)

Komisch das mit deinen Bildern, gestern hab ich sie zumindest noch jantz jesehen, aber heute is quasi Schnitt  

@Phat : Du Herr Lizard sie haben Post !


----------



## ZeFlo (5. September 2002)

das ist absicht, soll ein bilderrätsel werden.

irgendwann schaff ich auch die unteren hälften!

boah eh!

pfiffich und intelent
ciao
flo


----------



## itz (5. September 2002)

Vielleicht waren Deine Bilder einfach nicht hässlich genug und die eigens für den Fertig_macher-Thread programmierte Software erlaubt es einfach nicht   

Ach was ich mal so sagen muss :

Kokooooo 

Ich hab heut die Buddyliste als my own brandnew toy entdeckt und die sacht doch nu glatt du Sack bist online ..... und was is Telefonsession und still im Hintergrund verweilen oder wie ?!?

Immer diese Mallorcareisenden, tststs 

Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (5. September 2002)

Männo,lass mich doch auch mal


----------



## itz (5. September 2002)

*Quengel* ... na gut


----------



## eL (6. September 2002)

Klar schwingendrehpunkt so ungefähr 10cm über sattelniveau iss echt Klassisch  nene ma blos gut das der entwickler meines fullys seine hausaufgaben besser gemacht hat.

Leute fakt is eins,nen fully such ich mir nach dem funktionsprinzip des hinterbaus aus und nich nach der farbe oder weil ich die marke vieleicht gut finde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!danach kommt rahmen material und Gabel.Komponenten kann mann austauschen!!!!!!!!!also eh nich wichtig.
deswegen fahrt ihr klassiker auch alle hardtails

L


----------



## DickHard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *sorry leute schon mal im vorraus
> ABER in letzter zeit tauchen hier im forium echt eigenartige gestalten auf-mit ganz viel ahnung ner großen klappe..........
> 
> naja aber ich behalte es mir vor keine namen zu nennen ich denke die personen wissen wen ich meine! *



Das stimmt!
Aber ärgere Dich nicht darüber, benutze einfach die Ignorier-Liste.
..mit ner grossen Klappe ist man hier aber in bester Gesellschaft...und Ahnung fehlt hier vor Ort bei manchen also ist doch alles so wie es bei uns   im Classikforum immer war...
D  H


----------



## itz (6. September 2002)

Du bist ein Schatz  ,

die Ignorierenliste ... die hab ich ganz vergessen... ?!

Allerdings raff ich dann ja nicht über welche gespaltene Persönlichkeit die Leute dann lästern und ablachen.

Ähhhm, also vergiss denn Kramm mit Schatz und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickHard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Du bist ein Schatz  ,
> 
> die Ignorierenliste ... die hab ich ganz vergessen... ?!
> ...




..nicht nur das raffst Du nicht, Liebelein
(denn die gespaltenen Persönlichkeiten lachen und lästern)
Ähhhm, also vergiss denn Kram mit Liebelein und so 
Dick"kaufmirneis"HArd


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Du bist ein Schatz  ,
> 
> die Ignorierenliste ... die hab ich ganz vergessen... ?!
> *



ja aber itzi mit wem redest Du denn da ... ich seh doch garniemand ... Komisch?


----------



## DickHard (6. September 2002)




----------



## itz (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ja aber itzi mit wem redest Du denn da ... ich seh doch garniemand ... Komisch? *



Endlich jemand zum richtig lieb haben  Moin Phaty !!!

Lass Dich von meinen (für Dich scheinbaren) Monologen nicht stören ... Du verpasst rein gar nichts, trust me Grosser !!!

Chris


----------



## Hoerni (6. September 2002)

Moin, dann klär mich doch mal auf warum Orange Fullies so großes Tennis sind...

Ich hab die Teile in UK öfter gesehen und fand sie nicht so berauschend, sind halt einfache (und jetzt sag nicht aber ehrliche oder so was..)  Rahmen. OK, wie gesagt die leute mögen sie - zumindest in UK aber das ist hat auch die "buy British" Mentalität - was die Stahl-Oranges angeht, die finde ich geil. Aber vielleicht seh ich das auch nicht da ich hinten eh lieber steif unterwegs bin, brauchst hier in B auch nix anderes...

Hier aber n Pic vom Matt Chester mit Kelly Gabel - mein Favorit!!


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Endlich jemand zum richtig lieb haben  Moin Phaty !!!
> ...



Ach so ein hohles dumpfes Geräuch höre ich auch... mehr so ein Brummen ...!
Hört sich ein bisschen an wie "duuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmm..."


----------



## Altitude (6. September 2002)

und wie läufts so???


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *Moin, dann klär mich doch mal auf warum Orange Fullies so großes Tennis sind...
> 
> Ich hab die Teile in UK öfter gesehen und fand sie nicht so berauschend, sind halt einfache (und jetzt sag nicht aber ehrliche oder so was..)  Rahmen. OK, wie gesagt die leute mögen sie - zumindest in UK aber das ist hat auch die "buy British" Mentalität *



okay erstens Feder-Systeme diskutieren wir hier nicht! Dafür gehen wir ins 5-D-Forum - gelle! Dann "buy british" ... lass mal sehen - in den USA ausverkauft Wartezeit 6 Monate in Europa sind es 5 ... nee ich glaube die gehen hier auch.
Dann war da noch Steve Peat, der sein eigenes Team aufgemacht hat und sich ein Bike aussuchen konnte - was hat denn der genommen ... hmmm ... ach ja Orange ... und da war dann noch Phaty, der wiegt nämlich 112 kg und hat schon alles gefahren was BOING BOING macht ... und was hat gehalten??? Orange ... juchee ... 
Was ich damit sagen wollte, ist die Tatsache, das wir in diesem thread Bikes posten, die uns GEFALLEN (!!!) und daher unterhalten wir uns dann sogar über die Optik und nicht ob das Ding Sinn macht oder nicht. Und C'dales die nehmen wir nur auseinander, weil das so doll Spass macht und die Besitzer dann Kleinkriege anzetteln, die gar putzig zu beobachten sind ...

Da werden Zweit-Namen angelegt und Fallen gestellt und immer glauben sie man würde es nciht merken ... aber das ist schon okay.
Manche C'dale Besitzer geniessen hier aber auch Artenschutz weil wir sie lieb haben (Gelle El) aber manchmal merken die das auch nicht ...

phaty


----------



## Hoerni (6. September 2002)

Phatty - das ist ok. Gut, dir gefällt das Bike - mir nicht (siehe Holsten Edel Schwinge) Das die Dinger halten ist ja mal ne willkommene Ausnahme, danke für die Aufklärung!!

Apropos Zweitnamen - habe ich nicht nötig. Ich bin zwar nicht so regelmässig hier aber ich heisse überall hoerni der so ähnlich und nicht dick oder whatever. 

Eins meiner Bikes ist allerdings so eine kiste die eher ins kantenklatscher Forum passt, das alutech ds (von 1998). Áber ich bin viel zu grobmotorisch um das teil auszureizen das einzige was ich mache ist schnell und umme kurven heizen, je enger und schneller die wege im wald desto besser. beim springen ******** ich mir immer inne hose, hab mir mal ein bein beim surfen in tarifa gebrochen und bin mit auch und krach wieder rein gekommen - und seitdem mag ich es im ersten oder zweiten stock überm boden nicht mehr. das alutech ist bald bei ebay drin.....

also nix spion aus dem dual und was auch immer noch mit d anfängt forum....

aber lustig sind spies doch

 

was ist mit matt chester bikes?! der typ ist für mich einer der letzten wahren ruler der bikewelt - wie wiesmann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickHard (6. September 2002)

Ich bin ja in etwa Deiner Meinung phatlizard (nur nicht so fanatitsch)
solln wir uns nicht die Hand reichen und uns respektieren oder gar gerne haben? Ich merke doch das es Dich sehr beschäftigt, sonst würdest Du ja nicht in jedem Beitrag Deine Ignoranz gegenüber uns(?!?) betonen. Also Friede. 
shalömmchen
Dick"nichtdoof"Hard


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *
> was ist mit matt chester bikes?! der typ ist für mich einer der letzten wahren ruler der bikewelt - wie wiesmann... *



matt chester ist Gott ...

Sowohl in diesem thread als auch in einigen im Singlespeed-Forum findest Du diverse Postings von mir mit MC-Bkes....
Und ich weiss, dass Du nicht der mit dem Zweitnahmen bist! 

Hier noch mein Favorite von Matt - Das Don Sled von Shiggy!


----------



## itz (6. September 2002)

Hi Hoerni,
Phaty's Spruch ging nicht an Dich !!!

Aber was zur Federung (ja auch mal kurz hier in diesem unseren Thread  --> no discussion !!!  )

Dat Ding is Simple und Simple is gut ... Eingelenker weil England = Regenland, Deutschland hat nur unwessentlich weniger Regen von daher sind IMHO Eingelenker eh nur die erste Wahl.

Und Eingelenker mit guter Kinematik, brauchen nun wirklich nicht den Vergleich mit Viergelenkern scheuen. Und das Orange scheint von der Kinematik (bin es leider noch nicht gefahren) her, wohl nicht "das Letzte" zu sein, (siehe oben) sonst würden sie zumindest nicht freiwillig von Top 10 Fahrern im Rennsport eingesetzt werden.

Ach und das Abgebildete, find ich auch eher ... naja die Geschmäcker eben  
Aber in 15" zum Hüpfen und "Dreckisch geben" ... YummYumm  

Gruss Chris


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Und Eingelenker mit guter Kinematik, brauchen nun wirklich nicht den Vergleich mit Viergelenkern scheuen. Und das Orange scheint von der Kinematik
> *



Ach Itzelchen was ist denn das schon wieder - Du sollst doch nicht immer so schwere Wörter benutzen - ich hab doch nur Wirtschaftsabitur!
Jetzt musste ich schon wieder ein Physik-Buch rauskramen ...!

phaty


----------



## itz (6. September 2002)

Ey Phaty sach ma, sind da schon immer DREI Porno Flaschenhalter dran. Kann mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern ... oder alles schlechte vergisst man wieder  

Auf jeden Fall bin ich jetzt raus, weil meine Augen die packen das sonst nicht ...  immer dieses Grelle Zeugs da *GrummelGrummelBlindwerd* ... meine Augen sind schon schlecht genug  

Chris, der jetzt wat für SSEM tut


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Ey Phaty sach ma, sind da schon immer DREI Porno Flaschenhalter dran.  *



ja!

S.S.E.M. Rules!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (6. September 2002)

kann mir mal einer sagen wie viele gelenke im körper steken? das ist mal ne vernünftige federung - macht locker 45 cm vollaktiv nur manchmal ein bisschen schwer. da ham wir die gute kinematik


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *kann mir mal einer sagen wie viele gelenke im körper steken? das ist mal ne vernünftige federung - macht locker 45 cm vollaktiv nur manchmal ein bisschen schwer. da ham wir die gute kinematik *



Also ich habe ein paar tausend Gelenke und mein Federweg ist 0 cm - aber ne Spitzen Kinematik hab ich ... !!

phaty


----------



## Hoerni (6. September 2002)

wärst du bocksteif? auch nicht verkehrt.... 

Was kann eigentlich die Manitou in deinen germans? kenne mich mit diesen Forken wirklich wenig aus und bin sie auch noch nie gefahren..

 

Steif ist besser, merkt man immer wieder. In meinem cruiser ist ne Tange switchblades und das teil fährt sich gottgleich. bin dann gestern seit langem mal wieder mit dem "mountainbike" mit federgabel gefahren - und das ding fühlte sich an wie ein lämerschwanz. also: Steif kommt weiter!!


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *wärst du bocksteif? auch nicht verkehrt....
> 
> Was kann eigentlich die Manitou in deinen germans? kenne mich mit diesen Forken wirklich wenig aus und bin sie auch noch nie gefahren..
> *



Die Manitou ist Rotz! Kommt wieder raus und dafür kommt eine On-One Starrgabel rein ... Dicker Reifen und schon ist das Fully fertig!
Bocksteif bin ich wirklich - medizinisch gesehen - daher gibt es auch bald ein Orange für Papa!

phaty


----------



## itz (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *kann mir mal einer sagen wie viele gelenke im körper steken? das ist mal ne vernünftige federung - macht locker 45 cm vollaktiv nur manchmal ein bisschen schwer. da ham wir die gute kinematik *



Öhhhmm, mag ja sein dass ich jetzt was verwechsel  , aber bist Du nicht selbiger der auf des Oranges angeblich ja viel zu hohen Drehpunkt rumgeritten ist  
Naja, was soll's nen bisschen small talk is ja auch ganz angenehm ...  und die Switchblabe im Gelände (das is da wo man Mountainbike fährt !!! ) bestimmt ein Genuss  

Nichts für ungut, Gelle. Chris


----------



## lebaron (6. September 2002)

so jetzt is aber genug mit kinematik und federungsdiskussion!basti is wieder da!

ach ja dick hard-wenn du so haaaaaaaaard wärst würdest du auch etwas kritik wetragen und nicht gleich nach versöhnung schreien und da helfen auch 2 indentitäten net!


----------



## DickHard (6. September 2002)

Wer hat Dich denn gefragt 
(oder ist Dir die Kernaussage der "Ride the Lightning" nicht bewusst?)
Dick"MostWanted"Hard

@alle die mich nicht auf der Ignorierliste stehen haben
Ich kann ja, wenn ich darf ein paar Fotos von meinem Fahrrad hier abbilden.
Daaaaaaaf isch?


----------



## lebaron (6. September 2002)

miene kleine welt ist am zusammenbrechen ein cola heizer der auch noch meine metalgötter klasse findet

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNN

aber egal da stehe ich drüber


----------



## lebaron (6. September 2002)

und die frage nach dem jenigen der mich gefragt hat ist ja wohl net ernst gemeint - denn hättest du den threat besser verfolgt oder gelesen so es in deiner macht steht dann wüsstest du dat mich hier keiner fragt und keiner fragen würde weil es überflüssig ist
denn WENN HIER EINER FRAGT BIN ICH DAS


----------



## lebaron (6. September 2002)

....ach ja und kennendehls haben eh keine harten dicks.....

so dat musste mal gesagt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

Basti immer schön den Blutdruck runterhalten ... !


I am the one, Orgasmatron, the outstretched grasping hand
My image is of agony, my servants rape the land
Obsequious and arrogant, clandestine and vain
Two thousand years of misery, of torture in my name
Hypocrisy made paramount, paranoia the law
My name is called religion, sadistic, sacred whore.

Ach ja und jetzt ein bisschen headbangen alle ... !


----------



## lebaron (6. September 2002)

.......fällt dat mit dem blutdruck aber schwer


----------



## DickHard (6. September 2002)

....bis Montag
(ich poste nur wenn ich angesprochen werde, ich distanziere mich von jeglicher Stänkerei)
alles wird gut
Dick (Kennendel;-)Hard


----------



## lebaron (6. September 2002)

sorry aber du bist so weich wie butter auf'm toaster wenn s mal "dickhard" wird ziehste n schwanz ein...aber egal

wir sind doch alle gar net so gemein


----------



## lebaron (6. September 2002)

Well, i've been to hastings
and i've been to brighton-i've been to eastbourne too

so what so what so what so what
you boring little C****unt


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

da war ja schon wieder dieses brummende Geräusch ...


----------



## itz (6. September 2002)

Wer hat den Harten eigendlich angesprochen ... warum schreibt er hier überhaupt ... und vorallem was  

*bäh**alsone**bäh**woismeineFreundindiemichjetzttröstenmuss* 

Und Hallo Basti  hast du Bilder für uns ??? 

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Wer hat den Harten eigendlich angesprochen ... warum schreibt er hier überhaupt ... und vorallem was
> *



Wen meinst Du denn? Ach die Reinkarnation des XCRacers? Och der ist doch süss!  
Aber ich krieg das Brummen nicht aus meinem Kopf ... 

phaty


----------



## Marc75 (6. September 2002)

*roflmao* geiler thread! =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (6. September 2002)

aber dat mit dem brummen versteh ich net


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *aber dat mit dem brummen versteh ich net *



Basti Du Amok-Poster .... richtig lesen - dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn! uuuuups ...


----------



## Kokopelli (6. September 2002)

ICH HAB IHN!!!!!!!   
Yeti Easton Lenker von 95 in blau!Nagelneu!Für 23 !!!!
@ keller ist voll: Danke für den Tipp!

das war so geil.-Ich in den Shop rein,so ein Miniding in Bonn..und da hing er,einfach so,...an der Wand!

Die Verkäuferin hat mich gefragt,ob sie mir weiterhelfen kann. Nachdem ich meinen Sabberfaden wieder in den Mund gezogen hatte,sagte ich mit zittriger Stimme:'Ja..ich hätte gerne den blauen Lenkker da!'
Darauf sie:'Ach du bist das,der sein Rad blau aufgebaut hat!' und guckt mich dabei an wie ein Alien 
So geiel!Habe nur leider grade keine Zeit,ihn zu montieren.Na ja,dann nehm ich ihn heute halt mit ins Bett

Koko,der mit dem Pornobike!


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

Ich hätt' die Verkäuferin mitgenommen! Waren die Beine rasiert?

phaty


----------



## lebaron (6. September 2002)

lalalalalala


glühstrumpf koko!

phaty du hast doch echt nur dat eine im kopp


----------



## Marko (6. September 2002)

4740 Antworten und 57774 Hits, das ist KRANK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Marko _
> *4740 Antworten und 57774 Hits, das ist KRANK! *



Danke dass Du uns darauf hingewiesen hast!!! OH MEIN GOTT - vielleicht sollten wir lieber aufhören ... 
Ach nee doch nicht ... !

phaty


----------



## lebaron (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Danke dass Du uns darauf hingewiesen hast!!! OH MEIN GOTT - vielleicht sollten wir lieber aufhören ...
> ...



phaty
wie oft soll ich es dir noch sagen
dieses baby kann man nicht begraben-ES GEHT NICHT
es ist GESCHICHTE
es ist in sich KULT
es ist EINZIGARTIG
pder wie ein netter kollege hier mal sagte DIE NEUE DEFINITION VON CLASSIC


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> phaty
> ...



Basti jetzt spielst Du schon seit Monaten mit mir im selben Sandkasten und Du merkst immer noch nicht, wann ich Jemanden veräpple!!!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (6. September 2002)

Phaty, ich muß doch wieder deine Gummipuppe mit ins Bett nehmen.
Ich habe es nicht mehr ausgehalten und das Baby montiert.
Was soll ich sagen:Es sieht so pornogeil aus! 

I'm blue dadadidadada....

Koko*blue eyes*

P.S.Mal nebenbei:Auf RTL II läuft grad Money Train mit unser alllerliebster Jenny!Und sie sieht verdammt süß aus


----------



## lebaron (6. September 2002)

na klar merk ich das mir war nur grade danach dat noch mal klar zu stellen!


----------



## lebaron (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Phaty, ich muß doch wieder deine Gummipuppe mit ins Bett nehmen.
> Ich habe es nicht mehr ausgehalten und das Baby montiert.
> Was soll ich sagen:Es sieht so pornogeil aus!
> ...



dabei fällt mir ein dat du ja mal wieder ne jenny-bilder-nach-0-uhr-einlage bringen könntest


----------



## Kokopelli (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> dabei fällt mir ein dat du ja mal wieder ne jenny-bilder-nach-0-uhr-einlage bringen könntest *



Ma luure,glaub kaum ,dass es welche gibt,die ich noch nicht gezeigt habe


----------



## lebaron (6. September 2002)

*bin irgendwie neidisch-traurig auf/über eure eisenschwein-abzeichen -aber meine zeit wird hoffentlich noch kommen*


.....geht gleich noch mit nadinsche weg,womit der abend auch gerettet wäre!.....


----------



## Kokopelli (6. September 2002)

ISt das Eisenschwein-Liebe?


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen verliebt ...

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko (6. September 2002)

Was bringen überhaupt alte Bikes?
(Bitte logische, einleuchtende Erklärung)


----------



## Kokopelli (6. September 2002)

och nö,schon wieder so einer 
Alle 191 Seiten nachlesen,dann weisst du's!!!!!!!!

Gruß Koko

P.S. Was ist ein 'ECHO'????


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Marko _
> *Was bringen überhaupt alte Bikes?
> (Bitte logische, einleuchtende Erklärung) *



Lieber Super-Mario ...

wer diese Frage stellt hat sich eindeutig verlaufen!
Ich habe auch nicht wirklich das Gefühl, dass wir hier irgendjemand eine Erklärung schuldig sind, warum wir gerne Classic-Bikes fahren, oder ansehen oder streicheln ... !
Wir sind einfach nur eine Ansammlung total Bekloppter, die MTBs schon gefahren sind, als sie noch nicht Enduros hiessen! ... ja und "Echo" hiessen die damals auch noch nicht ... !

@alle: der Lesewitz hat mit seinem Bike-Artikel wirklich den Damm geöffnet!
Ich wusste doch das der nix taugt!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (6. September 2002)

@marko

wie schon gesagt lesen und du weist bescheid!


@koko

weiter mit den bildern-bis morgen




...........basti der um alles in der welt ein eisenschwein sein möhte sagt.........gut's nächtle'........


----------



## lebaron (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> @alle: der Lesewitz hat mit seinem Bike-Artikel wirklich den Damm geöffnet!
> ...



word


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

Ach wie putzig ich hab ein ECHO gefunden ... TRIAL Rad aus China! Respekt der tritt für Minderheiten ein!!!


----------



## KIV (6. September 2002)

...hätte ich selber kaufen und dann ins Forum setzen sollen ;-)
Wann kann ich mal demütig-bewundernd vor dem falschen Yeti knien?
*Stefan*


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *
> Wann kann ich mal demütig-bewundernd vor dem falschen Yeti knien?
> *



Seit German das in Todtnau berührt hat ist es ein echtes YETI!!! 
Quasi nachträgliche Heiligsprechung!

phaty


----------



## yetirulez (6. September 2002)

hey,

ich hab mich hier bisher rausgehalten, aber jetzt reichts!

nehmt DAS!!!


yetirulez

ps: "wahnsinnig verliebt" läuft, alle mann in's kino. aber sofort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *...hätte ich selber kaufen und dann ins Forum setzen sollen ;-)
> Wann kann ich mal demütig-bewundernd vor dem falschen Yeti knien?
> *Stefan* *



sobald deine Knochenabsplitterung geheilt ist.Obwohl,wenn ich's mir überlege:Jetzt wo's heilig gesprochen worden ist,käme es auf den Versuch an,ob es dich nicht bei Berührung heilen würde

Koko

@yetirulez:Wir kriegen sie alle!Aber wer ist das Magersuchtsmodel


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Aber wer ist das Magersuchtsmodel *



Ich wollte auch gerade mal vorschlagen, dass wir die füttern sollten!!!

Sieht schon sehr ungesund aus - mehr Latino-Weiber ... mehr HÜFTE!!!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (6. September 2002)

wenn's weiter nichts ist!

Wenn das Liebe ist...


----------



## whoa (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Marko _
> *Was bringen überhaupt alte Bikes?
> (Bitte logische, einleuchtende Erklärung) *





> _Original von Staabi's HP _
> *Um Mißverständnisse auszuräumen, diese Seite gibt es nicht, weil ich finde, das vor 10 Jahren alles besser war, ich weiß auch, das die heutigen Bikes (meistens) leichter sind, mehr Federweg haben, besser fahren, stärker bremsen, bequemer sind und so weiter. Nur eines sind sie nicht: schöner ! Die alten Bikes haben einfach mehr Flair und das möchte ich mit dieser Seite zeigen.
> *



Für mich ist das die perfekte Erklärung und ich seh dat janz jenauso!


----------



## Kokopelli (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Für mich ist das die perfekte Erklärung und ich seh dat janz jenauso!  *



Genau!Und um das Argument mit der Schönheit zu unterstreichen:






@whoa:Ist dir eigentlich noch mal dieses Mädel 'vor die Kamera gelaufen'?


----------



## Marko (6. September 2002)

Hier ist mein ECHO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (6. September 2002)

Ich seh schon,ihr wollt nicht. 
Dann mach ich hier den Alleinunterhalter für den Baron,wenn er vom Treffen mit Nadine zurückkommt:


----------



## Kokopelli (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Marko _
> *Hier ist mein ECHO.
> *



Will ja doch einer mit mir spielen!
KANTENKLATSCHER AT ITS BEST!!!!!
Isch lach mich tot   

Gruß Koko, der lieber seinen neuen Lenker bewundert


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Will ja doch einer mit mir spielen!
> ...



wo ist denn der Basti wenn man ihn braucht!!???
Aber Koko immerhin ist er halb nackisch!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (6. September 2002)

Basti ist Kaffee trinken.
Mir doch egal,wat er anhat.
wir sollten dem Henri einen Altar bauen!


----------



## Kokopelli (6. September 2002)

So,endllich die ersten Zielfotos von der SSEM, die ich sehe.Ich mußte ja leider als Orga-Mitglied hinterherfahren.


----------



## whoa (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Will ja doch einer mit mir spielen!
> ...



Mal ernsthaft.. was bitte hat denn Kantenklatschen mit Trial zu tun?  Hallo..?

/me findet Trial sogar fett klassisch! 

@ Koko
Das is nich so'n Weichei, wie Du und ich.
Full Rigid RuleZ! 

@ HoppaDietzel
Respekt.. was für 'ne Stufe.


----------



## Kokopelli (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Mal ernsthaft.. was bitte hat denn Kantenklatschen mit Trial zu tun?  Hallo..?*



Dat Bild zeigt ja wohl eindeutig eine KANTE..Na,Kantenklatscher



> _Original geschrieben von whoa _*
> 
> @ Koko
> Das is nich so'n Weichei, wie Du und ich.
> Full Rigid RuleZ!  *



Ja ja,weniger auf goldenen Hochzeiten rumhängen,sondern mehr an SSEM teilnehmen.Dann wüßtest du,wer Weicheier sind,und wer nicht 

nichts für ungut 

Koko,ist jetzt raus


----------



## phatlizard (7. September 2002)

SO bereitet man sich auf Singlespeed-Rennen vor!


----------



## whoa (7. September 2002)

@ Koko
Da sach ick nüscht weiter zu.. 

@ phaty
Das Orange Fully is ja echt.. shocking! Mir fehlen echt die Worte, Steve Peat hin oder her, das Ding is einfach nur.. igitt-igitt..
_Krebsgeschwür-Schwinge + mausgrau + '03 XTR + SID =_   
Heftiger wäre nur noch: Super V mir der Schwinge == Brechreiz hoch 3

p.s. canadian steel rules


----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

so jetzt mal zur topic

1. uns' jenny rules as hell

2. trial war für mich auch mal cool bis es meine knie net mehr so geil fanden

3.................fälllt mir grad net ein

4. classic is immer hübsch

5. marco sieh ein du hast hier nen einsamen posten einen trialposten zwar aber der hilft net-trotz nakisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 5. marco sieh ein du hast hier nen einsamen posten einen trialposten zwar aber der hilft net-trotz nakisch *



Aber Basti lass ihn doch mitspielen - immerhin hat er ein Hardtail!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

eine neue......ach wat wees ick

jedenfalls will ick radels sehen und fertigmachen also los-kinners posten posten posten!


----------



## phatlizard (7. September 2002)

... wo ist denn endlich mal ein Bild von Nadinchen ... 

phaty


----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

existiert bei mir nicht.........sorry


----------



## phatlizard (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *existiert bei mir nicht.........sorry *



Aber Basti Du glaubst doch nicht, dass wir Dich mt der Antwort einfach so abziehen lassen ... !!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

doch weil et so ist......und hättet IHR von anfang an richtig gelesen dann wüsstet ihr dat ick kein foto haben muss-aber die geschichte hatten wir ja schon


----------



## phatlizard (7. September 2002)

Aber Basti es gibt doch Fotoapparate und Scanner oder Digicams ... !
Also komm mir nicht mit diesen Warmduscher-Ausreden! Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen ich habe Deine Postings verinnerlicht - ich weiss was Du so losgelassen hast!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

trotzdem habt ihr dat alle mal falsch verstanden.,aber egal da steh ich drüber.....


----------



## whoa (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ******* _
> *2. trial war für mich auch mal cool bis es meine knie net mehr so geil fanden*


..und? deswegen solls nich mehr cool sein?




> _Original geschrieben von ******* _
> *3.................fälllt mir grad net ein*


aha..




> _Original geschrieben von ******* _
> *4. classic is immer hübsch*


..wer's glaubt hat 'nen Blindenhund als Haustier! 




> _Original geschrieben von ******* _
> *5. marco sieh ein du hast hier nen einsamen posten einen trialposten zwar aber der hilft net-trotz nakisch *


5. und 2. bringen mich zum brodeln.. haalllllloooo?
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne kommt dies von jemanden mit einem "leider immer noch kein Bonty", der auf 'nen DH-Bomber spart und in seiner Signatur 'nen Link zu Richi hat!
Nix gegen Richi, aber seine Bikes sind.. sagen wir mal "Monster"! 


Den Classic-Level des Trial-"Kantenklatscher"-Pics erreicht manch einer hier nichmal, wenn er sich mit floibex Bonty ablichten läßt! 


p.s. soviel schei$$ ertrag ich nich am frühen morgen, da geh ich doch lieber wieder in's bett. 

p.s.s. die retro-haupstadt liegt außerdem im hohen horden - hamburg isses um genau zu sein - so registriert dat zumindest meine gestörte wahrnehmung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

och whoaaaaaaaa nu hab dich ma net so-wird doch alles net so heiß gegessen hier.......

naja dat richi's radels monster sind is ja wohl klar-gefallen tun'se mir ja auch net nur is der typ in sachen service und freundlichkeit top-dat brauch ick dir ja wohl net erzählen und deswegen kann man soclhe leute ruhig mal "unterstützen"

dat trial immernoch fäääät is hab ich ja net bestritten-is halt nur für mich nimmer so interessant da halt aufgehört und knie knacken as hell......also alles halb so wild

und marco's jump is auf jeden fall respectable......hands down


in diesem sinne lieber whoa nimm dat ma allet net so......mittlerweile sollteste wissen dat ick net immer alles so meine wie ich es schreibe


ach ja und die sache mit dem panzer-kaufwunsch und dem noch-pseudo-bonty muss ich ja wohl net wieder erläutern oder?weil spaß haben tue ich eben an beidem.......it's all about having fun......so what who cares

denke du verstehst wat der kleene doofe baron meint oder


----------



## phatlizard (7. September 2002)

ich befürchte Du hast noch nicht so viel Kontakt mit Basti gehabt!
Der Herr Baron hat hier sein Freilaufgehege - und beim Posten überschlägt er sich manchmal, aber dafür haben wir ihn ja so lieb ...
Du kannst ja auch nicht einfach immer verschwinden und dann plötzlich auftauchen und auch noch alles verstehen wollen ... obwohl Basti versteh ich auch nicht immer...

phaty


----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... obwohl Basti versteh ich auch nicht immer...
> 
> phaty *



niiiiiiiiiiicht?????????????


----------



## ZeFlo (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Den Classic-Level des Trial-"Kantenklatscher"-Pics erreicht manch einer hier nichmal, wenn er sich mit floibex Bonty ablichten läßt!
> ...



da grabscht mir keiner dran!  

in meiner anwesenheit drüberstreichen dürfen nur zertifizierte, mit gutem leumund und mindestens 5 empfehlungen der an- und abwesenden gralshüter versehene liebhaber!      

wo kommen wir denn hin wen da jeder dran tatscht.
fotos kosten extra!   

ciao
flo


----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> da grabscht mir keiner dran!
> ...



LOL


----------



## ZeFlo (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> LOL *



wenn du mit 'nem richi kommst darfst du nur bis auf 20m ran an das teil. das ist die demakationslinie für vierkant alurohr!  

adele
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> fotos kosten extra!
> *



Alter Zuhälter!


----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> wenn du mit 'nem richi kommst darfst du nur bis auf 20m ran an das teil. das ist die demakationslinie für vierkant alurohr!
> ...


och nööööööööö net noch so einer.............bitte hoch scrollen......lesen.......entschuldigen

ich hab heute echt keienen bock auf den stress ich dachte dat mit dem rechfertigen hätten wir hhinter uns gelassen......richi is halt nen netter man der gut schweißen und fräsen kann deswegen muss ich aber seine bikes net gut finden......mir wird da auch schlecht keine angst


----------



## ZeFlo (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> och nööööööööö net noch so einer.............bitte hoch scrollen......lesen.......entschuldigen
> 
> *



schön dass du dich entschuldigst  

dafür darfst du dann auch einmal neben dem bonti stehen und kriegst 'nen foto gratis (aber nur von dir, soll der bonti drauf.... du weisst schon )

alurahmenliebhaberverstehend
flo


----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> alurahmenliebhaberverstehend *



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


mann ey wollt ihr mich heute alle fertigmachen oder was-menno

i moag'nimmer


----------



## whoa (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *ich befürchte Du hast noch nicht so viel Kontakt mit Basti gehabt!
> Der Herr Baron hat hier sein Freilaufgehege - und beim Posten überschlägt er sich manchmal, aber dafür haben wir ihn ja so lieb ...
> Du kannst ja auch nicht einfach immer verschwinden und dann plötzlich auftauchen und auch noch alles verstehen wollen ... obwohl Basti versteh ich auch nicht immer...
> ...



Also ich glaube, mit etwa 1,07 Postings pro Page im Schnitt bin ich konstant am Start und lesen tu ich sowieso alles! 

Und der "Kleine" überschägt sich hier nur deswegen so oft, weil sein Daddy anscheinend die antiauthoritäre Schiene präferiert.


----------



## ZeFlo (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ...



neiiiiiiiiiennnnnnnnnnnnnn!  

spässssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssle gmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaccccht!

hoffenddassduendlichdeinenbontragerkriegtsdamitdienervennichtblankliegen
flo


----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> neiiiiiiiiiennnnnnnnnnnnnn!
> ...



na endlich


ichdachte shon mich versteht heute gar keiner mehr.............ppuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh


----------



## phatlizard (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Also ich glaube, mit etwa 1,07 Postings pro Page im Schnitt bin ich konstant am Start und lesen tu ich sowieso alles!
> *



naja Deine 200 postings kommen ja zu 90% aus der Zeit als es noch was zu gewinnen gab - Basti ist Idealist!!! Der ist ohne Anreiz irre!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Und der "Kleine" überschägt sich hier nur deswegen so oft, weil sein Daddy anscheinend die antiauthoritäre Schiene präferiert.  *



hmmmmm-morgen Jungs!Was'n los hier?Aber ich glaube das mit antiautoritär kommt nich so ganz hin.
Ist aber auch egal.
@whoa:Nur kurz noch mal zur Erklärung:Kantenklatscher habe ich geschrieben,weil es einfach so genial zum Bild passte.Jeder darf den Sport natürlich nach seiner Facon ausüben,allerdings sollte man sich dann auch vorher überlegen,wo man welche Fragen stellt.

In diesem Sinne:Alle wieder liebhaben!!!


----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Basti ist Idealist!!! Der ist ohne Anreiz irre!
> ...






ohne worte dat is ja wohl dat beste kompliment dat ick jemals bekommen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> neiiiiiiiiiennnnnnnnnnnnnn!
> ...



nach so einer Nacht mit Nadinchen Kaffeetrinken ist der Baroni immer etwas Testosterongestört ... da gehen die Gäule mit ihm durch!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

nach ein oder 2 wochen dahin geplänkel LEBT DER THREAT WIEDER


----------



## whoa (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> naja Deine 200 postings kommen ja zu 90% aus der Zeit als es noch was zu gewinnen gab...
> ...



Das ist hart...


----------



## whoa (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *da grabscht mir keiner dran!
> 
> in meiner anwesenheit drüberstreichen dürfen nur zertifizierte, mit gutem leumund und mindestens 5 empfehlungen der an- und abwesenden gralshüter versehene liebhaber!
> ...



 




> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> wenn du mit 'nem richi kommst darfst du nur bis auf 20m ran an das teil. das ist die demakationslinie für vierkant alurohr!
> 
> ...



 yeah, endlich wieder meine schiene..


----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

*censored*


----------



## whoa (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich dachte wir hätten das abgegessen *



 

mensch, du hast aber auch echt keine dicke haut..
wie kann's eigentlich angehen, dass du dich ständig angepisst fühlst?
dein name wird ja nichmal erwähnt.. dat is doch allgemein hoch 3.

_also hier die hieb und stichfeste erläuterung, wie ich es sehe.._
dieser threat lebt u.a. vom witz, you know?! und die postings von floibex die ich da zitiert hab sind IMHO das witzigste was ich auf den letzten fuffzig seiten gelesen hab! aber vielleicht hab ich ja auch nur 'nen komischen humor..  ..nen komischen geschmack hab ich ja, wie du weißt!


----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

ok ok lassen wir dat einfach


....meine haut is net dünn keine angst......


----------



## phatlizard (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ....meine haut is net dünn keine angst...... *



Kann ich bestätigen - die Haut ist Elefantendick aber leider sind die Nervenstränge extrem kurz!!! Der Basti hat eine Direktzündung!
Allerdings whoa ich glaube Du hast nicht wirklich gemerkt, dass sich der Ton hier erheblich gesoftet hat. Das wäre auch irgendwann einfach zu viel geworden.
Wir fallen eigentlich nur noch über Leute her, die Dank Herrn Lesewitz Kommentar über das Forum hier auflaufen und uns erzählen wollen wie doof wir sind, weil wir Classic mögen ... DAS ist der neue Feind!
Ansonsten ist dieser thread mitlerweile ja bekanntermassen die Enzeklopädie der Classic-Scene (sagt man) also machen wir weiter einfach nur Geschichte ...

Völker hört die Signale

phaty


----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Völker hört die Signale
> ...



LOL



und ich dachte ich wäre krank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

heute mittag so stürmisch und jetzt totale flaute???


TZTZTZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Kokopelli (7. September 2002)

Nit weinen Barönsche
Wir hatten hier doch auch mal Werbung gezeigt.Hier mein Beitrag:







und das:


----------



## Kokopelli (7. September 2002)

Noch mehr.
Wenn ich das sehe,werde ich sentimental!
@marco:Was an Classic-Bikes dran ist? Keine Ahnung


----------



## Kokopelli (7. September 2002)

Wozu eigentlich Scheibenbremsen?


----------



## Kokopelli (7. September 2002)

Ja,wen haben wir denn da?


----------



## ZeFlo (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *heute mittag so stürmisch und jetzt totale flaute???
> 
> 
> TZTZTZZZZZZZZZ *




man hat ja auch noch was zu tun. 'tschuldigung, musste mich um mein nächstes eingang veloziped kümmern. und nachdem die basis in der regel schon gebraucht und vorhanden ist muss das teil erstmal zerplückt werden.

und stylish solls ja auch werden. man hat ja so seinen ehrgeiz.

jo, und jetzt nach getaner arbeit einer pizza und zwei tannenzäpfle sitzt ich hier und bin eigentlich leicht euphorisch ob der geleisteten arbeit - und was bietet sich meinem angestrengten auge - PINK ringlé und critical racing - direkt aus 'nem alten mba - von der farbe krieg ich kopfweh!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (7. September 2002)

naja immerhin aus Stahl ... 

Ist das ein PANZER Basti oder nich ... ?


----------



## ZeFlo (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ja,wen haben wir denn da?
> 
> *




ringlè in PINK an einem gelb-blauen yeti ist ja schon nur "mühsam" zu ertragen -  aber "Cruise Missile" und mit * BLAUEN* teilen! das ist schon nahe an körperverletzung. 

btw: nehmt rücksicht auf die unbedeutende minderheit die keine flache rate der telekomiker hat - bei mir braucht missile jetzt schon fast 3min und ist noch immer nicht am höhepunkt - unüblich das  

ciao
flo


----------



## phatlizard (7. September 2002)

Ich glaube er hat noch etwas Sabber mit auf den Fotos und das dauert ja bekanntlich länger beim hochladen ... Bei mir sieht es genauso aus!

Monsieur LePhat!


----------



## ZeFlo (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich glaube er hat noch etwas Sabber mit auf den Fotos und das dauert ja bekanntlich länger beim hochladen ... Bei mir sieht es genauso aus!
> 
> Monsieur LePhat! *



schick un fiffich wäre wenn er die buidl bei yetifan.com mit der "berühmten rechten maustaste" runterlädt und erst einfügt........

jajadasindernett äh derindernett   

nochnklugschei§§er
flo


----------



## phatlizard (7. September 2002)

Die einzige Maschine die unsere KOKO wirklich blind beherrscht ist der Kondomautomat im RUI PALACE in El Arenal ... mit Computern hat er es nicht so ....

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Die einzige Maschine die unsere KOKO wirklich blind beherrscht ist der Kondomautomat im RUI PALACE in El Arenal ... mit Computern hat er es nicht so ....
> 
> phaty *



luftballons gibts doch überall und billiger - sogar in BLAU. ist der automat mit 'ner bebilderten anleitung versehen??


----------



## lebaron (7. September 2002)

LOL


----------



## Kokopelli (8. September 2002)

Ist ja hochinteressant,was ihr in meiner Abwesenheit für Theorien entwickelt!
@floibex:runterladen und dann hochladen geht nur bei pics unter 60.000,zumindest wenn man wie ich kein Bilbearbeitungsprogramm hat.
@Phaty:den Kondomen aus'm Riu-Palace würde ich noch nicht einmal an deiner Stelle vertrauen!!!!!

Koko,muß nu schlafen


----------



## ZeFlo (8. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ist ja hochinteressant,was ihr in meiner Abwesenheit für Theorien entwickelt!
> @floibex:runterladen und dann hochladen geht nur bei pics unter 60.000,zumindest wenn man wie ich kein Bilbearbeitungsprogramm hat.
> @Phaty:den Kondomen aus'm Riu-Palace würde ich noch nicht einmal an deiner Stelle vertrauen!!!!!
> ...



zu den theorien: *BLAU* ist realität! 

zu bildarbeit: www.irfanview.com - den versteh' ich auch, sogar ohne bebilderte anleitung

zu den luftballons: gell da geht immer gleich die luft raus, und missile kommt einfach nicht......................   

schlafen ist immer gut   

dermitden*BLAUEN*controltechschnellspannern
flo


----------



## phatlizard (8. September 2002)

... dass sich mal wieder Jemand wundert, warum ich so gerne in Italien Tontauben-Schiessen betreibe ... ! ... bella ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (8. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 

nee du must dich nicht für deinem humor entschuldigen   is schon ok so. ich bin übrigens gerührt . 

woran liegts? geboren in bayern, aufgewachsen in konstanz und umgebung, direkt an der grenze zur schweiz - ich kann dir sagen, da braucht man humor!

ciao
flo


----------



## lebaron (8. September 2002)

mhmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ZeFlo (8. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *mhmmmmmmmmmmmm *



????    ?????

das ist NICHT nadinsche!


----------



## lebaron (8. September 2002)

ne bezog sich auf phaty


----------



## phatlizard (9. September 2002)

@Basti:

bald geht es um das 5000te Posting und die Seite 200 - ich glaube Du hast Deinen Biss verloren!!!

phaty


----------



## itz (9. September 2002)

Moienn Kinders,

ich bin ja schon wieder soooo Stolz auf euch .... !!!

Unstimmigkeiten wurden direkt im Keim erstickt (naja fast, aber lieb ham sich ja nun trotzdem wieder alle), Bilder wurden gepostet und gut dass es noch mal angesprochen wurde wie toll doch blau ist !!! 

Welch schöner Wochenbeginn 

Chris


----------



## lebaron (9. September 2002)

keien angst mein großer mein biss geht net verloren aber bis 5000 is ja noch etwas land-etwas


----------



## ZeFlo (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ................
> ...



@koko

sorry für meine absolut unsinnigen vorschläge - ich sollt auch schlafen, ganz viel und ganz lange.

ab sofort äussere ich mich nur noch wenn ich gefragt werde oder wenn ich etwas substantielles beitragen kann. (boah, schwierige wörter krieg ich noch raus  )

sichschämend
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (9. September 2002)

sollt ihr auch nicht zu kurz kommen!  

tiss thing roooocks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (9. September 2002)

zwei doofe - ein gedanke!! 

das ultimative ruler bike, kannst jederzeit deine perle mitnehmen und kommst an jeder schlage vor der dizze vorbei. am besten mit feistem glitzerhemd und cowboystiefeln - nicht zu vergessen die schmierigen haare....


YYYYIIIEEEHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## phatlizard (9. September 2002)

Koko & Phaty haben Sex!


----------



## phatlizard (9. September 2002)

The Godess and the God!(Sagt Sara!) ... ach ja und links davon ein Guru!
Ein echt religiöses Bild!

Amen


----------



## phatlizard (9. September 2002)

Mein Lieblings-Rikman!


----------



## phatlizard (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ab sofort äussere ich mich nur noch wenn ich gefragt werde oder wenn ich etwas substantielles beitragen kann. (boah, schwierige wörter krieg ich noch raus  *



nee nee hier musst du auch was sagen wenn es gaaaaanz blöd ist ... das ist die Grundidee!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (9. September 2002)

Guck mal .... das ist immer noch kein Bontrager! Oder?

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *The Godess and the God!(Sagt Sara!) ... ach ja und links davon ein Guru!
> Ein echt religiöses Bild!
> 
> Amen *



ja, aber noch 'nen weiterer. der guru trägt nämlich das glitterwestchen von bouré - ned overends clothing company - sowas tragen die wirklichen götter -   du ahnst es, ich hab auch eins   

nedrulez
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Guck mal .... das ist immer noch kein Bontrager! Oder?
> 
> phaty
> *




endlich da bewegt sich doch was, die rohre werden schon runder. wenn ers jetzt noch mit der dimensionierung hinkriegt, klappts sicher in fuffzehn jahren mit 'nem bonti. 
   

immernochhoffendfüradlige
flo


----------



## phatlizard (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> ja, aber noch 'nen weiterer. der guru trägt nämlich das glitterwestchen von bouré - ned overends clothing company - sowas tragen die wirklichen götter *



Okay das mag zwar sein - aber machen wir uns nix vor, German braucht dafür keine textile Aufwertung ... !  

Monsieur LePhat!


----------



## ZeFlo (9. September 2002)

@ koko

ich flehe dich auf knien an, hau diesen yetifan.com raus, der ganze thread stirbt an den ladezeiten.    

ich könnte den glauben an die echtheit von yeti kokopellis echt verlieren, wenn ich lange genug darüber nachdenke, den clemens frage, kamen die nicht von merida oder kinesis??   

nochruhigundentspanntdieechtheitvonkokopellisüberprüfend
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> @koko
> ...



Kein Thema,hab dem Admi grad geschrieben,das er die Bilder rausnehmen soll.Leider war ich zwei Tage nicht da,so dass ich die Bilder selbst nicht mehr streichen kann.
Dafür krieg ich jetzt aber deine Schnellspanner

@phatyornos sind doch hier verboten,also nimm unser Bild raus,muß doch nicht jeder wissen 
Obwohl,hmmmm,quatsch, lass drin!! 

Koko*stressed*


----------



## Kokopelli (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *@ koko
> 
> ich könnte den glauben an die echtheit von yeti kokopellis echt verlieren, wenn ich lange genug darüber nachdenke, den clemens frage, kamen die nicht von merida oder kinesis??
> ...



BÄH!Jetzt reichts:HER MIT DEN SCHNELLSPANNERN


----------



## ZeFlo (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> BÄH!Jetzt reichts:HER MIT DEN SCHNELLSPANNERN *



schnällspannär??
muss ich mir noch heftig überlegen. natürlich nur guuddesde aller führungen vorausgesetzt!. aber ich bin ja nicht so, du kannst dir an meinem bonti ein paar seiten weiter vorne (posting von bsg) ja schon mal den vorderen anschauen   


sindkokopellismitswehendenmaguraschläuchenecht
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> sindkokopellismitswehendenmaguraschläuchenecht
> flo *



Kannst du mir das bitte mal auseinander schreiben?

Koko*rafft nix*


----------



## ZeFlo (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Kannst du mir das bitte mal auseinander schreiben?
> ...



sind kokopellis mit wehenden magura schläuchen echt?

besser so?

ciao
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (9. September 2002)

Viiiiiieeeeeellll besser!
Wo weht hier was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (9. September 2002)

soooo und jetzt das bild:


----------



## joe yeti (9. September 2002)

hatt so komische ausfallenden !!! 

bist du sicher????

  

grüsse joe, sorry is nich böse gemeint!!


----------



## phatlizard (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> sindkokopellismitswehendenmaguraschläuchenecht
> flo *



Aber Flo Du weisst doch - German hat das Kokopelli durch Handauflegen zum echten Yeit geheiligt ... ! Das nimmt unserem Koko niemand mehr weg!
Hier noch ein Bilddokument der Einsegnungsfeierlichkeiten!


----------



## ZeFlo (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *soooo und jetzt das bild: *



ich erblinde! wo ist der henkel geblieben?? das blau, und wahnsinn diese fast orginalgetreu nachgebildeten kabelführungen und die aufkleber - RESPECT - und dann das hemmli, uuh schön dr cheib    

du bist wirklich schon nahe dran an der perfection

yetikokopellireplicarulez
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> - und dann das hemmli, uuh schön dr cheib
> ...



..ich glaub,ich mach heut den Basti 
Was heisst denn das schon wieder?


----------



## lebaron (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> ..ich glaub,ich mach heut den Basti
> Was heisst denn das schon wieder? *




ja was soll das denn bitte heißen?
bildermarathon?


----------



## Kokopelli (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *hatt so komische ausfallenden !!!
> 
> bist du sicher????
> ...



so besser


----------



## Kokopelli (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Geil!Basti du bist und bleibst klassisch!
Nee,ich meinte das,weil ich das nicht verstanden habe,was floibex geschrieben hat


----------



## ZeFlo (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> ..ich glaub,ich mach heut den Basti
> Was heisst denn das schon wieder? *



is jetzt aber auch nicht nett tztztztz

translate dialekt schweiz-ost -> verständlich:

hübsches hemdchen hat er an, boah eh schaut der gut aus damit, isch werf misch wech, boah!

ciao(südl. dialekt für arrividerci)
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> so besser
> ...



DER is echt - aber luki sein's     


ichziehjetzmeinyetinachthemdanundgehinsbett
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (9. September 2002)

jung, sach dat doch gleich,dann kapier ich's auch.
Übrigens hast du echt auch ein hübsches Radl, nur die Schnellspanner passen irgendwie nicht so ganz  Aber da ich ja ein Freund schöner Räder bin,wäre ich bereit, dich von deiner Pein zu erlösen und sie gegen Entgelt zu mir zu nehmen


----------



## ZeFlo (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Übrigens hast du echt auch ein hübsches Radl, nur die Schnellspanner passen irgendwie nicht so ganz  Aber da ich ja ein Freund schöner Räder bin,wäre ich bereit, dich von deiner Pein zu erlösen und sie gegen Entgelt zu mir zu nehmen *



sie peinigen mich nicht  ich bin ein freund gewagter farbzusammenstellungen. die nippel in der felge passen nämlich dazu, alzo auch blau.. 


ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (9. September 2002)

seht ihr den baron?

hält er die 20m abstand zu meinem bonti ein?

gefahr im verzug

ciao
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> schnällspannär??
> muss ich mir noch heftig überlegen. natürlich nur guuddesde aller führungen vorausgesetzt!. *



...ich bin total lieb


----------



## lebaron (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Geil!Basti du bist und bleibst klassisch!
> Nee,ich meinte das,weil ich das nicht verstanden habe,was floibex geschrieben hat *




wie klassisch?häääääääää?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *seht ihr den baron?
> 
> hält er die 20m abstand zu meinem bonti ein?
> ...



hoho

gewagt gewagt


----------



## Kokopelli (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> wie klassisch?häääääääää? *



Och Basti!
Langsam,nur fvür dich:Ich hatte was nicht verstanden,daraufhin schrieb ich:Ich mach den Basti!Weil du ja auch immer so gerne nix raffst  Na ja,und klassisch war dann halt,das du sofort nachfragst und...wir ahnen es schon...es nicht verstanden hattest.
Und das fand ich klassisch, aber ihr Berliner sagt da glaub ich 'knorke' zu 

Koko


----------



## lebaron (9. September 2002)

nee nee nix knorke


----------



## whoa (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Och Basti!
> ...
> Und das fand ich klassisch, aber ihr Berliner sagt da glaub ich 'knorke' zu
> *



*STOP* Potsdamer bitte sehr, da bestehe ich drauf! 
In Berlin ist Rechtschreibung ein Pflichtfach!


----------



## Kokopelli (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> STOP Potsdamer bitte sehr, da bestehe ich drauf!
> In Berlin ist Rechtschreibung ein Pflichtfach!  *



LOL.
Das ist so wie Köln und D'dorf,oder?


----------



## whoa (9. September 2002)

@ floibex
Gibt's Detailaufnahmen von Deinem Bonti (speziell Vorbau, VR-Nabe, HR-Nabe)?
Wenn ja dann posten, wenn nein.. welche knipsen und dann posten! 
Was is das für ein Vorbau - welche Maße? 
Was sind das für Reifen - welche Maße?






> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> seht ihr den baron?
> 
> hält er die 20m abstand zu meinem bonti ein?
> ...


----------



## whoa (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> LOL.
> Das ist so wie Köln und D'dorf,oder? *



Ich sehe Du erkennst den ernst der Lage... 

...eigentlich bin ich da nich so rigoros, hab nämlich Verwandtschaft in der Provinz, aber für unsern kleinen Blaublütigen mach ich doch glatt 'ne Ausnahme!


----------



## whoa (9. September 2002)

@ floibex
Das Bonti-Zeugs geht morgen raus, vorrausgesetzt ich werd auf dem Weg zur Post nich von 'nem maskierten Vierkant-Alurohr-Fetischisten überfallen..


----------



## Kokopelli (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ floibex
> Das Bonti-Zeugs geht morgen raus, vorrausgesetzt ich werd auf dem Weg zur Post nich von 'nem maskierten Vierkant-Alurohr-Fetischisten überfallen..    *



Los Basti,das ist deine Chance!
Fass,Basti,Fass!


----------



## whoa (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Los Basti,das ist deine Chance!
> Fass,Basti,Fass! *



Anstiftung zum schweren Raub.. tz tz tz.. dat wird nich billig! 
Zum Glück hat die "neue" Hauptstadt mehr, als nur eine Post. 

Zum Thema Köln fällt fällt mir folgendes ein... 
(Wehklagen meines Cousins, über seine Situation - er is nach Köln gezogen)
"...im Restaurant - kein Pils, in der Tanke - kein Pils...  ...wenn Du mich besuchen kommst, bring ja 'nen Kasten Pils aus der Heimat mit!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (9. September 2002)

...der Arme... 







 

Koko*now drinking...Dom Kölsch*


----------



## joe yeti (9. September 2002)

dann ....

grüsse aus schwaben, wo es pilz gibt!


 joe


----------



## whoa (10. September 2002)

Gott bewahre.. solche dreisten Behauptungen wirste von einem Berliner nie zu hören bekommen! 

Die Droge, welche hierfür nötig wäre, um die Sinne dermaßen zu täuschen, gibt's noch nich... 


p.s. Die Berliner Pilsner Brauerei is hier gleich um die Ecke und und in der Nähe von Bürgerbräu ging ich zur Schule..


----------



## Kokopelli (10. September 2002)

...bevor das jetzt irgendwer anderes schreibt,mach ich's lieber selber.
Der Kölner an sich besitzt nämlich auch ne gehörige Portion Eigenironie!
Noch Fragen,warum wir keine Düsseldoofen mögen?


----------



## Kokopelli (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *dann ....
> 
> grüsse aus schwaben, wo es pilz gibt!
> ...



Ganz nebeinbei:Ihr sauft PilZe? 

o.k, o.k., wir wollen ja nicht über Verschreiber herziehen,aber der mußte sein 

Koko*still drinking DOM*


----------



## whoa (10. September 2002)

Fortuna!!...


----------



## joe yeti (10. September 2002)

pilz-bier und wir haben davon mehr als eine brauerei!!!  


   joe


----------



## Kokopelli (10. September 2002)

Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!! 
Hätte nie gedacht,das mich das bis ins Forum verfolgt,aber das ist halt der Fertigmacher 
Muß zugeben,dass ich schon auf nem Hose´n-Konzert war...in Köln.

Aber dass das jetzt von nem Berliner ommt,ist schon hart!

Koko,der Hosen nur bis 91 gut findet,klassisch halt


----------



## Kokopelli (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> 
> pilz-bier und wir haben davon mehr als eine brauerei!!!
> ...



Sachens,jetzt willste mich veräppeln,oder?
Guck doch mal aufs Etikett,bevor du Unmengen in dich reinschüttest 
Da steht PILS drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (10. September 2002)

wir essen auch berliner!


joe   

junge du bist ja voll angesprungen!!


----------



## Kokopelli (10. September 2002)

Mach ich doch gerne!
Eigentlich habe ich doch nur auf das Thema gewartet!
Das verhält sich ungefähr so,wie mit meinem Kokopelli.
Für manche ist Kölsch kein Bier und ein Kokopelli kein Yeti.
Bei mir ist beides 100% Bier bzw. Yeti 

Koko, Repräsendant der Minderheiten


----------



## joe yeti (10. September 2002)

ich hatte mein erstes yeti 90 und das rechte ausfallende hats weggerissen. aber ist halt kult und das fehlt etwas dem koko. aber kein vergleich mit den aktuellen yetis!

als ich las auch koko - yetis leben. ich denke yeti war halt für mich mal das teil und jetzt bau ich mir gerade ein intens uzzi slx auf.

so is das leben!

 joe


----------



## Kokopelli (10. September 2002)

..jaja,ich hab's nicht leicht mit meinem Schatzi 
Aber das wurde hier ja schon zu genüge diskutiert 
Hauptsache ist,dass es noch unter Parker produziert wurde.
Und das 'andere' Ausfallende muß man ja auch nicht unbedingt verstecken,oder


----------



## joe yeti (10. September 2002)

du kennst ja die arc storys das die streben des arc von easten (falsch geschrieben) vor der anlieferung tief gekühlt wurden! 

warum auch immer  

und dann gebogen wurden, wer weiss wo vielleicht sogar vom yeti in den anden!

also so yeti- hinterteile sind schon was feines, wennnnn sie gebogen sind. da würde ich so maches mädle stehen lassen!  

joe


----------



## Kokopelli (10. September 2002)

...hmmmmm,dafür hat mein Rahmen 1000 Mark weniger gekostet,und hat den komplettten ARC Vorderbau.nicht sowas,was heute als A.R.C. verkauft wird.Mir wird ja schlecht,wenn ich die heutigen Yeti-Rahmen sehe.Keine konifizierten Sitzrohre und keine Umlenkrollen mehr und und und..
Ach ja,weiss eigentlich jeder, was ein Intense Uzzi Slx ist???
Na,dann wollen wir euch doch mal auf die Sprünge helfen1
Sorry Joe,oller Kantenklatscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (10. September 2002)

denn meines hat nen 5 element dämpfer

  

aber wo hast du das schwarze rahmen bild her is wie meiner


 

sage nur geil das teil und wenn du mal in meinem alter bist fährst du auch kein ht mehr.

 joe der auch nur ein ht zaskar le hat!!


----------



## Kokopelli (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *denn meines hat nen 5 element dämpfer
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.cambriabike.com/SALE/frame/intense_uzzi_slx_frameset_2001.htm



> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> sage nur geil das teil und wenn du mal in meinem alter bist fährst du auch kein ht mehr.
> 
> *



doch,dann nehm ich lieber den chickenway,als dass ich mich auf so ein Sofa setze


----------



## Kokopelli (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> * joe der auch nur ein ht zaskar le hat!! *



das seh ich ja jetzt erst!
Ist dein Name etwa nur graue Theorie? 

Koko,der zu später Stunde gerne die Wahrheit ans Licht fördert


----------



## joe yeti (10. September 2002)

nicht nur sondern noch ! aber das ist richtig bin gerade auf der suche nach nem neuen yeti das stahl fro durchgerostet war. und

das ultimate der geldknappheit weichen musste !

so ist das leben alter !


----------



## joe yeti (10. September 2002)

bekommst auch meine ganzen yeti trikos, aber nur wenn es außer dir niemand erfährt.

verlasse mich auf dich ja. bitte lösche alle antworten!



     gute nacht joe


 freue mich schon auf die nächste ss- em und das ich mit meinem cd - ss kommen werden.

ja das orginal 2003 model ist schon bestellt!!


----------



## ZeFlo (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ floibex
> Gibt's Detailaufnahmen von Deinem Bonti (speziell Vorbau, VR-Nabe, HR-Nabe)?
> Wenn ja dann posten, wenn nein.. welche knipsen und dann posten!  *



Buidl gibts no koane, muass erst no a diggetahl kaamera kaffa. Awa isch kann diehr saache wat das füer dinges sind - titec cromo 1/18"auf 1" hülse (er schmeichelt dann dem king so) king 32° bj. ?95, pauls ss, eine aus der ersten serie



> *Was is das für ein Vorbau - welche Maße?
> Was sind das für Reifen - welche Maße?
> *


*

titec ahead cromo retail, 1 1/8", 120mm 10° mit ner 1" hülse, dann passt nämlich der vorbau + spacer exact auf den king st. satz und steifer wie 1" ahead ist's alle mal.

die reifen sind conti vertical pro 2.3 - seeeeehr gut   

ciao
flo*


----------



## ZeFlo (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ floibex
> Das Bonti-Zeugs geht morgen raus, vorrausgesetzt ich werd auf dem Weg zur Post nich von 'nem maskierten Vierkant-Alurohr-Fetischisten überfallen..    *



@ all



beware of the baron, a.ka. basti, he might be artful


----------



## ZeFlo (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Los Basti,das ist deine Chance!
> Fass,Basti,Fass! *



 isch 'abe noch schnällspannäär  

die betonung liegt auf noch      


hoffenddaskokoimmerliebbleit
flo


----------



## bsg (10. September 2002)

... von floibex bonti :

nochmal das "ganze"


----------



## bsg (10. September 2002)

vorbau/lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (10. September 2002)

vorderrad


----------



## bsg (10. September 2002)

hinterrad


----------



## bsg (10. September 2002)

skull ...


----------



## ZeFlo (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *vorderrad *



v-brakes  ich arbeite dran


----------



## whoa (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *die reifen sind conti vertical pro 2.3 - seeeeehr gut   *



Hab grad auf der Conti Site geschaut und mußte mit entsetzen feststellen, daß es den Reifen nich mehr als Skinwall gibt. 
Entweder komplett schwarz oder aber - Achtung jetzt wird's gruselig - mit blauer bzw. roter Seitenwand. 

whoa, der für's Bike fette Skinwall Schlappen will


----------



## ZeFlo (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> ....
> ...



ich versteh dich, du bist nicht alleine mit deiner trauer 

gerüchte aus der umgebung von conti besagen ja, dass da vor einiger zeit einer da war, der wohl ziemlich geschickt und durchtrieben, dem conti management klar gemacht hat das  * BLAU* DIE farbe der zukunft ist. durchgesickert ist auch, dass er selbst berge hochfahren kann mit gelben angeblich echten bikes an die henkel?? montiert sind.

kennst du den??


----------



## phatlizard (10. September 2002)

Der floibex lösst den Basti im Powerposten ab ... was iss denn los mit Dir Barönchen? Hat Dich ne Prinzessin verführt? Ist Nadinchen zutraulich geworden?
Ach ja floibex - bei der SOKO KOKO weiss keiner mehr wie Du aussiehst ... Ben vielleicht ... also poste mal ein Bild von Dir - oder bist Du auf einem Todtnau-Bild drauf? 
Zuviele Menschen an einem Wochenende kennengelernt ... und wenn die nicht die gleichen Titten wie Sara haben, dann vergisst man die schon mal ganz gerne!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Der floibex lösst den Basti im Powerposten ab ... was iss denn los mit Dir Barönchen? Hat Dich ne Prinzessin verführt? Ist Nadinchen zutraulich geworden?
> Ach ja floibex - bei der SOKO KOKO weiss keiner mehr wie Du aussiehst ... Ben vielleicht ... also poste mal ein Bild von Dir - oder bist Du auf einem Todtnau-Bild drauf?
> Zuviele Menschen an einem Wochenende kennengelernt ... und wenn die nicht die gleichen Titten wie Sara haben, dann vergisst man die schon mal ganz gerne!
> ...



nee nee keine angst großer-ich hab im moment nur a bisser'l wenig zeit und daher kommt dat-leider is keine frau der grund dafür


----------



## lebaron (10. September 2002)

naja und hier ist mein neuestes werk-wer errät was der basti heute wieder nettes gesehen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. September 2002)

....so jetzt aber


----------



## lebaron (10. September 2002)

kopier ich mal aus der teile gallerie dat wtb bild vom andy

perfekt wäre es mit wtb vorbau-aber man kann ja net alles haben-ach naja und nen wtb/king wär auch geil-aber egal is trotzdem hübsch!


----------



## rob (10. September 2002)

wow, ihr habt es glatt bis zur seite 197 geschafft. aber bei der 200 werd ich mithelfen.

gabs was ganz besonders tolles während den letzten 2 monaten in diesem thread, so lasst es mich wissen!


foto gibts nich - so


----------



## lebaron (10. September 2002)

nö so richtig neues haben wa net bis auf die ssem!!!!

naja du weist aber wem die 200-er krone geört oder?


----------



## phatlizard (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> gabs was ganz besonders tolles während den letzten 2 monaten in diesem thread, so lasst es mich wissen!
> *



.... hier iss üüüüüüüüüüüüüüberhaupt nix passiert ... !

phaty


----------



## whoa (10. September 2002)

...zu meinem neuen Profil.Image

holy sh*t whoa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (10. September 2002)

@whoa
hört sich an als hättest du zuviel Helium erwischt?!?!?


       

holy smoke whoa


----------



## Kokopelli (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> gerüchte aus der umgebung von conti besagen ja, dass da vor einiger zeit einer da war, der wohl ziemlich geschickt und durchtrieben, dem conti management klar gemacht hat das   BLAU DIE farbe der zukunft ist. durchgesickert ist auch, dass er selbst berge hochfahren kann mit gelben angeblich echten bikes an die henkel?? montiert sind.
> ...



Wie jetzt,das errät keiner?
Oder wollt ihr mich ignorieren 
Ich hatte kurzzeitig(!) überlegt,mir Reifen mit blauer Seitenwand draufzumachen,aber das war sogar mir zu Porno

Koko,total lieb*will Schnellspanner haben*


----------



## ZeFlo (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Der floibex lösst den Basti im Powerposten ab .....
> 
> Ach ja floibex - bei der SOKO KOKO weiss keiner mehr wie Du aussiehst ... Ben vielleicht ... also poste mal ein Bild von Dir - oder bist Du auf einem Todtnau-Bild drauf? ........
> phaty *



@ red baron - keine angst, DU BIST KULT  dich kann keiner ablösen!

@ muskulöse eidechse - ben, roesli, luki, bsg, mancycle, german, greasy, grandmaster, horst link (nur mir war es zu verdanken dass er den titel dank meinem kettenblatt holte! ha!) die ängländär mit den dekerfs, menis & husten, der singlespeedene kantenklatscher (ein echt guter typ übrigens) - all diese wirklich wichtigen menschen kennen mich.

wie schon woanders erwähnt habe ich z. Zt. ein diggetahl gamera problem un auch kain scänne, und das bild willst du nicht wirklich, das sprengt den rahmen. neee neee   

nichtoffizielfotografischfestgehalten
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Wie jetzt,das errät keiner?
> ...




du hast hemmschwellen?   

nicht zu fassen.   


fassungslos
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (10. September 2002)

Sieht das wie einen Hemmschwelle aus? 

Jetzt aber lieber verstecken 

koko,der nieeeee alkohol trinken würde


----------



## phatlizard (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Sieht das wie einen Hemmschwelle aus?
> 
> Jetzt aber lieber verstecken
> ...



Die SOKO-KOKO im Jahr 2003?


----------



## ZeFlo (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Die SOKO-KOKO im Jahr 2003?
> ...



'nen rollkomando??  

hatten wir das nicht schon mal??  


flo


----------



## phatlizard (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> 'nen rollkomando??
> ...



Du warst nicht bei der Party im Pub dabei - oder?
Ansonsten - klar Rollkommando!

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Du warst nicht bei der Party im Pub dabei - oder?
> ...



nee, ich bin erst am sonntag gekommen. ich traf seeehr müde und elend aussehende menschen auf dem parkplatz an  reichlich an der zahl. 

auch ihre eminenz die echse und der halbechte yeti gaben sich kurz vor mittag, noch mit starrem blick, die ehre die völker zu sichten. 


flo


----------



## phatlizard (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> nee, ich bin erst am sonntag gekommen. ich traf seeehr müde und elend aussehende menschen auf dem parkplatz an  reichlich an der zahl.
> ...



Naja ... ich sags mal so ... eine Singlespeeder-Party ist eben härter als jedes Rammstein-Konzert! Vielleicht weniger Feuer aber mehr Bier und definitv mehr Körperkontakt ... ! Da kann man Sonntags schon mal schei$$e aussehen

phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. September 2002)

will denn keiner mein rätsel lösen-bevor es von papi's kühlschrank ans modern art geht?


----------



## Kokopelli (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> auch ihre eminenz die echse und der halbechte yeti gaben sich kurz vor mittag, noch mit starrem blick, die ehre die völker zu sichten.
> ...



Moooment mal,was heisst das denn?
Wir hatten einen starren Blick,weil wir die ganze Nacht wach waren und über der Strecke gebrütet haben 
Immerhin solltet ihr ja richtige Schmerzen verspüren 

"Geadelt ist wer Schmerzen kennt
 Vom Feuer das in Lust verbrennt
 Ein Funkenstoss
 In ihren Schoss
 Ein heisser Schrei
 Feuer frei!"

Koko*lernen ist schei§§e!*


----------



## ZeFlo (10. September 2002)

ein früher entwurf eines 4kantrohr allumium rahmens?

wofür sind da die farbpunkte? sollbruchstellen?

ciao
flo


----------



## lebaron (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Moooment mal,was heisst das denn?
> ...




ohhhhhhhhhhhohhhhhhhhh

na jetzt eghts ja los koko der dichter

....eigentlich auch n cooles wort...... weil    dicht....-er....oder dichter als alle anderen:


----------



## lebaron (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *ein früher entwurf eines 4kantrohr allumium rahmens?
> 
> wofür sind da die farbpunkte? sollbruchstellen?
> ...



och menno

dat is lack-farbe so zusagen-mensch viele meiner rätsel haste aber noch net gelesen.........dat setzt hausaufgaben......ZWANGSTHREATDURCHLESEN


----------



## lebaron (10. September 2002)

dann macht ma schön-morgen machh ich die 5000-mit bildern!!!
halt nen klassischer basti

ich hab zwar noch keine ahnung wo ich neue bilder herbekommen soll aber egal-mach ick schon

naja ich bin erstma raus-weil morgen muss ich selbiges auch sehr früh


----------



## whoa (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *@whoa
> hört sich an als hättest du zuviel Helium erwischt?!?!?
> 
> ...



Eric C., der coolste Drittklässler ever... 


times have changed our kids are getting worse... 
...should we blame the goverment or blame society or should we blame the images on tv.. NO, blame canada, blame canada... 
...blame canada, blame canada it seems that everything's gone wrong since canada came along, blame canada, blame canada...
...they're not even a real country anyway...


----------



## Kokopelli (10. September 2002)

..hmmmmmmm,zwei Möglichkeiten:

       1. schwere Identitätskrise deinerseits

                          oder

       2. du guckst zuviel Fernsehen

   

Koko


----------



## whoa (10. September 2002)

..Pics der letzten Playersball Party, speziell für Koko.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *..hmmmmmmm,zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1. schwere Identitätskrise deinerseits
> ...


ähm tja also mein Fernseher ist seit etwa 'nem halben Jahr im A****... auweiah.


----------



## whoa (10. September 2002)

...in 9 1/2 ähm ich mein 2 1/2 Wochen.


----------



## whoa (10. September 2002)

...der itz war auch am Start. 

Er scheint zu wissen was gut is..


----------



## Kokopelli (11. September 2002)

OOOHHHHHHH YEEEAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!

Whoa,oller lustmolch!
Und das kurz vor 12 

Habe ich schon erwähnt,dass ich dem Erfinder von 'Miss Sixty'-Hosen einen Orden verleihen möchte 

Koko*bettschwer*


----------



## whoa (11. September 2002)

...der Sandmann kommt gleich vorbei, ich muß Schluß machen.

und whoa is draußen - good n8, folks


----------



## Kokopelli (11. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...der itz war auch am Start.
> 
> Er scheint zu wissen was gut is..  *



Nee nee,Itzi mag zwar rote Klickies,ist aber strikter 'peinlichesrotesschlüsselanhängerbändchenumdenhalsträgerverweigerer'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

ich glaube der nächste playersball sollte soko-pflicht-veranstaltung werden


chicas wo man hin guckt


----------



## polo (11. September 2002)

mal ein radl zu abwechslung


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

is ja net schlecht

i like the schaltlnauf

heute knacken wir die 5000


----------



## polo (11. September 2002)

Bin zwar neu, habe aber noch einige Verbechen unterschiedlicher Art...


----------



## phatlizard (11. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *Bin zwar neu, habe aber noch einige Verbechen unterschiedlicher Art... *



Na dann gib mal Gummi ...


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *Bin zwar neu, habe aber noch einige Verbechen unterschiedlicher Art... *



na dann lass dich net bitten sondern biet an dat zeug!


----------



## polo (11. September 2002)

bitte


----------



## polo (11. September 2002)

wirklich schön

mein puky bekommt ihr aber nicht zu sehen


----------



## polo (11. September 2002)

zeitlos


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

och nee net scho ' wieda so oaner

nee aber bitte keine dh panzer

naja und zum cd rennrad brauch ich ja wohl nix sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (11. September 2002)

mit passendem mtb


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

nein dieser threat wird keien cd werbeveranstaltung ausserdem hatten wir das alles schon


----------



## polo (11. September 2002)

dann halt anders


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

so kinners basti hat neue bildchen gefunden!
jetzte erst ma ein kleiner run auf seite 200 und heute abend der est auf 5000


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

ein altes fischer aus dem jahr ich glaub es war 87

da isset


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

jetzt was witziges ein yo eddi-etwas merkwürdig aufgebaut .......aber man beachte.......die zwei......


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

verschiedenen seiten..........ja dat gabet doch auch bike bike-tech oder-dat hatten wa doch schon


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

auch lustig nur leider n bisserl klein

presented at interbike 1997 or 1996????

ne scheibenbremse von paul.......mhmmmmm habsch auch noch nie gesehen


----------



## polo (11. September 2002)

hier ist noch das eine oder andere von mir - alleine macht da aber kein spaß. außerdem: ich hatte früher einen brodie rahmen in orange. gibt es irgendow bilder von dieser geilen farbe??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

und noch n schönes a la carte mal dreck's mal hochglanz











und dirty......


----------



## polo (11. September 2002)

auch schön. habt ihr eigentlich mal durchgezüählt, wie viele räder hier schon reingesetllt wordn sind


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

ma kucken klappts schon?


200!!!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *auch schön. habt ihr eigentlich mal durchgezüählt, wie viele räder hier schon reingesetllt wordn sind *



nee haben wa net--aber sorry bitte verschone uns mit diesen häaasslichen bleischweren billig raleights


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

ao und wat schönet

titan wtb:


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

dat muss doch endlich klappen hab immernoch net raus wie lang sone seite wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

von dem mann mit dem salsa hier noch nen guter bert...


----------



## polo (11. September 2002)

schlechtes bild, aber geiles rad


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

jetzt will ich aber....................200

falls ihr euch wundert warum noch keine reisser dabei waren die kommen heuteabend bei den 5000


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

na bitte geht doch!
hatten wa aber trotzdem schon ---auch an dich hausaufgabe zwangsthreatdurchlesen!


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

jetzt aber

und hier dat  ssp von dem mann


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

die is aber länger als alle seiten bisher


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

JETZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

nie gehört-naja drecksqualität aber egal-also dat bild jetzt


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

immer wieder geil in allen variationen


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

wo mit uns der zeitungsjunge auf seite 200 gebracht hätte-YEAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (11. September 2002)

merlin fully: oben am hinterbau federung, unten wippen die kettestreben mit. super idee


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *merlin fully: oben am hinterbau federung, unten wippen die kettestreben mit. super idee *



ganz normales softtail is doch n alter hut schon von tausenden firmen gebaut


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

habe keinen bock zu warten ab jetzt sinds noch 21 postings


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

so erstmal was das richtig weh tut nen durchgerosteter yeti-jaja ich weis dat bild is geklaut-rätsel: wo hab ich dat her?


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

und so sieht dat ganze teil aus-ach ja noch 19


----------



## phatlizard (11. September 2002)

ich und mein Todtnauer Lieblingsmodel!


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

so wat ham' wa denn jetzt?

ach ja nen mörder porno yeti-aber irgendwie schick-ja ja is auch geklaut

ach ja is schon 14 jahre alt


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

phatyy bring mich net aussem konzept du weist ich kann net gut zählen also jetzt noch 16


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

ooooooooldschoooooooooooooooooool

n stumpy von '82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

na wer errät jetzt mein bilderrätsel???


----------



## phatlizard (11. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ooooooooldschoooooooooooooooooool
> 
> n stumpy von '82 *



*13 *


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

langsam wird et schwer

.........schwer geil natürlich


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

ich kann doch so schlecht zählen - so wie weit sammer?


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

ab jetzt

hier n lecker wtb- pornorange


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

wat nehmen wa denn jetzt ach ja stimmt
den komischten namen für ein bike ever YBB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

n schöner ibis


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

ja ja die jungs von s bike


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

ooooooh yes i like tom

ach ja noch 6 ab jetzt


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

ne so genannte gummikuh


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

nen ZEN


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

mit tragegriff (kennste doch auch koko)


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

aber echt hübsch


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

koko kuck genau hin dat wird aus kokopellis


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

ich krieg dat nie hin da hat sich dat bild samt server verabschiedet n klassischer basti eben-naja


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

naja ok dann eben mit ankündigung 5001


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (11. September 2002)

man lebaron, herzlichen glückwunsch zu deinen ganzen rekorden. was willstn machen mit den unmengen preisgeld und pokalen???


was mir gerade auffällt: ich bin ja auch ein riesiger fan dieser kombo und habe alle cd`s bis 1991 (und die "live at woodstock" und die "s&m"), aber müsste es nicht heißen: "die ehemals beste band der welt" angesichts der letzten drei alben???


----------



## whoa (11. September 2002)

@ floibex
Die Postkutsche ist unterwegs in den Süden.. 
In der "Hot Bolts"-Schachtel war glaub ich etwas zu viel drin?!
Hmm... ich lad Dich einfach auf ein paar Bierchen beim von phaty groß angekündigten SSp-Rennen nächstes Jahr in Berlin ein. 

@ 4Kant-Fetischist Basti
Postraub wird in D härter bestraft als alle anderen Verbrechen, also überleg's Dir lieber!


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *man lebaron, herzlichen glückwunsch zu deinen ganzen rekorden. was willstn machen mit den unmengen preisgeld und pokalen???
> 
> 
> was mir gerade auffällt: ich bin ja auch ein riesiger fan dieser kombo und habe alle cd`s bis 1991 (und die "live at woodstock" und die "s&m"), aber müsste es nicht heißen: "die ehemals beste band der welt" angesichts der letzten drei alben??? *



nein muss es nicht weil die ja an den anderen alben nix ändern-naja und meiner meinung nach is ales bis auf die reload gelungen-die garage rockt wie sau-jaja sind coversongs aber geiler als die originale-naja und s&m is einfach nur gänsehaut


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ floibex
> Die Postkutsche ist unterwegs in den Süden..
> In der "Hot Bolts"-Schachtel war glaub ich etwas zu viel drin?!
> ...



postraub?hääääääää-achso du bist noch bei der geschhichte mit flobi's bildern oder was?


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2002)

der will doch echt ale rollen dat s doch nie im leben nen zaskar
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1858581654


----------



## phatlizard (11. September 2002)

60000 hits
5000 postings
200 Seiten
3 Monate

God gave Rock'n'Roll to you ...

phaty


----------



## whoa (11. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> postraub?hääääääää-achso du bist noch bei der geschhichte mit flobi's bildern oder was? *


fast! es ging um bonti-stuff für flo. 

verdammt ich bin gut drauf, war grad 'n bissle am coden und alles lief
es ist so schön, wenn der computer mal nich dein "feind" is.. 

tut mir doch mal den gefallen und sagt mir eure meinungen hierzu
bildergalerie der letzten playersball party
http://www.playersball.net/party/_img/php-test.htm


----------



## whoa (11. September 2002)

@ rob
du mußt dir die galerie sogar reinziehen.. 
..hattest doch gefragt, was du verpasst hast.

die nächste ist übrigens am 28.09. hoffe du schneist da mal vorbei!


----------



## rob (11. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> nein muss es nicht weil die ja an den anderen alben nix ändern-naja und meiner meinung nach is ales bis auf die reload gelungen-die garage rockt wie sau-jaja sind coversongs aber geiler als die originale-naja und s&m is einfach nur gänsehaut *




>neee, die garage is einfach nur billig. und ums besser zu verkaufen haben sie noch die "complete garage day`s" dazu gepackt, damit sie sich auch der fan holt der sie eigentlich nich will. nicht mit mir. die s&m hingegen ist ganz gelungen.




> _Original geschrieben vom bleischwein himself_
> *beim von phaty groß angekündigten SSp-Rennen nächstes Jahr in Berlin ein. *



>heee, davon weeß ick jarnischt. klär mich mal eener uff!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (11. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ rob
> du mußt dir die galerie sogar reinziehen..
> ..hattest doch gefragt, was du verpasst hast.*


>werd ich mal von der uni aus machen, das sprengt sonst die telefonrechnung...




> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *die nächste ist übrigens am 28.09. hoffe du schneist da mal vorbei!  *


 >was "die"???


----------



## whoa (11. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> * >was "die"??? *


oh oh, mein guter, du schläfst wohl schon... 

mit die is natürlich die nächste playerball party gemeint! 


hier noch die planung von phaty...


> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *So was haben wir bis jetzt?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rob (11. September 2002)

wow, das liest sich verdammt gut an!! ich werd auf jeden fall bei dem ein oder anderen rennen dabei sein, zur not auch mit meinem 30 jahre alten diamant damenrad (singlespeeder! ).

aber was hat der playersball am 28.9. (wo ich wahrscheinlich in thüringen sein werde ) mit der 2003 rennserie zu tun??



ich geh jetzt pennen


----------



## whoa (11. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *wow, das liest sich verdammt gut an!! ich werd auf jeden fall bei dem ein oder anderen rennen dabei sein, zur not auch mit meinem 30 jahre alten diamant damenrad (singlespeeder! ).
> 
> aber was hat der playersball am 28.9. (wo ich wahrscheinlich in thüringen sein werde ) mit der 2003 rennserie zu tun??
> ...


Schnarchnase!  Gut Nacht...


----------



## Kokopelli (11. September 2002)

Tach Jungs!
zum Ende des Tages will ich mich auch noch mal melden.
@polo:naaaa,keine Coladosen mehr zeigen.Lieber ein Bild von deinem Rad aus Wülfrath 

@Basti: Respekt,Power-posting und alle Titel gesichert!Aber warum darfst du Bilder von yetifan.com zeigen und ich nicht 

@whoa:Hmmm,ich glaub,die Party war echt langweilig;nur hübsche Frauen und lecker Cocktails.Echt doof 

P.S.:Meine Freundin darf nur andere Frauen küssen...und da nach beide mich


----------



## joe yeti (12. September 2002)

wie alt sind die die fallen doch noch unter das jugendschutzgesetz vorsicht koko!!! 

außerdem bin ich in mich gegangen und habe stabbi geragt wie ich das yeti aus meinen namne bekomme!!    

grüsse joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (12. September 2002)

Tja,dass das mit dem JSchG bei mir so ne Sache ist,solltest du nach eifrigen Lesen dieses Threads mitbekommen haben 

Und mach das mit dem Namen nicht!Ist doch sonst blöd,dich wiederzuerkennen.
Ausserdem klingt Joe Uzzi irgendwie nach fundamentalistischem Selbstmordattentäter 

Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (12. September 2002)

koko, lenk nicht ab! was ist mit dem jugendschutzgesetz ???

was hast du mit den mädels gemacht? 

    joe


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Tach Jungs!
> zum Ende des Tages will ich mich auch noch mal melden.
> 
> ...



och  wer sagt denn sowas koko???
naja aber egal-und wie gefällt dir DEIN kokopelli so

na ja und mit dem juschu is doch e wurscht solang se tooooooooooo sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet sind


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *koko, lenk nicht ab! was ist mit dem jugendschutzgesetz ???
> 
> was hast du mit den mädels gemacht?
> *



Nee nee unsere Mädels sind immer Jugendschutzgesetz-Konform ABER sie sehen nicht immer so aus!! Und das ist gut so ...

phaty


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Nee nee unsere Mädels sind immer Jugendschutzgesetz-Konform ABER sie sehen nicht immer so aus!! Und das ist gut so ...
> ...



lol


definitiv der geilste spruch für heute


----------



## ZeFlo (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Tach Jungs!
> zum Ende des Tages will ich mich auch noch mal melden.
> ..
> ...



weil ich nicht da war!  
....


> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> P.S.:Meine Freundin darf nur andere Frauen küssen...und da nach beide mich
> 
> *



hat die auch 'nen henkel? wollte polo die nicht auf den helm nageln? hat koko erscheinungen? kann man koko noch helfen? diese und weitere interessante geschichten erfahren sie in der nächsten folge von "koko's world" wir danken für ihren besuch.

  

ciao
flo


----------



## Lowrider (12. September 2002)

diese Party ist nichts gegen welche die ich besucht habe am letzten Wochenende.... da küssen die Frauen anderst   

Saludos
Lowrider


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> hat die auch 'nen henkel? wollte polo die nicht auf den helm nageln? hat koko erscheinungen? kann man koko noch helfen? diese und weitere interessante geschichten erfahren sie in der nächsten folge von "koko's world" wir danken für ihren besuch.
> *



Willst Du meinen Lieblings-KOKO verarschen Flo? VORSICHT, die SOKO hält zusammen!


----------



## ZeFlo (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Willst Du meinen Lieblings-KOKO verarschen Flo? VORSICHT, die SOKO hält zusammen!  *



nein nieeeeemals, ährlich! ausserdem ist er stärker als ich 

ciao mädels
flo


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *diese Party ist nichts gegen welche die ich besucht habe am letzten Wochenende.... da küssen die Frauen anderst
> 
> Saludos
> Lowrider *



ich glaube wir haben den selben Party-Geschmack!

phaty

P.S.: Wo ist der der HardDick und sein böser Zwilling der Herr Cracknfail hin?
Nur noch passivlesen und schmollen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

der sitzt bestimmt inna ecke und brütte über nen neuen namen!


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *der sitzt bestimmt inna ecke und brütte über nen neuen namen! *



Cannondick
Harddale
Braindead
Dosenpfand

phaty


----------



## DickHard (12. September 2002)

Ich bin empört. Meinen Namen so in den schmutz zu ziehen, das ist gemein....erst provozieren und dann an euren Moderatorenehrenmitgliedfreund Verpetzen 
....und jetzt ereilt mich euer Ruf schon wieder...
IS EUCH LANGWEILIG HERR LIZARD....DANN FAHR DOCH EINBISSCHEN FAHRRAD...........IST NÄMLICH GESUND
(und wirkt sich auf körperliche Problemzonen sehr positiv aus)
..und nun KUSCH
Einen Lieben Gruss sendet euch
Dick"Kennendehl"Hard

PS: Ich hoffe ich habe nachher nicht schon wieder eine PM von EINEM Moderator, der mir irgendwas untersagen möchte ;-)


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

brrrruuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmm ....


----------



## KIV (12. September 2002)

s**eiß Name, aber n geiler po 


stefankellerisvollteileübrighaber


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *s**eiß Name, aber n geiler po
> 
> 
> stefankellerisvollteileübrighaber *



Meine Mama wollte mich so taufen lassen hat sich dann aber doch für Dickechse entschieden ... macht sich auch besser im Personalausweis!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DickHard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nee wat isser nich'n held


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

Das harte Pimmelchen hat den Namen gelöscht ... da stand SPECKLIZARD! was ich eigentlich ganz putzig fand ... 

phaty


----------



## DickHard (12. September 2002)

..hmmm noch eine Beleidigung
(naja hast noch ein paar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DickHard _
> *..hmmm noch eine Beleidigung
> (naja hast noch ein paar) *


..........isser weg


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

sach ma bursch lass doc ma bitte deine postings stehen wie sie sind....feigl...........net immer alles ändern aus angst


zum besseren verständnis in meinem zitat oben stand dat sichder harte dick wieder dünne machen wollte


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DickHard _
> *Ich bin empört. Meinen Namen so in den schmutz zu ziehen, das ist gemein....erst provozieren und dann an euren Moderatorenehrenmitgliedfreund Verpetzen
> ....und jetzt ereilt mich euer Ruf schon wieder...
> IS EUCH LANGWEILIG HERR LIZARD....DANN FAHR DOCH EINBISSCHEN FAHRRAD...........IST NÄMLICH GESUND
> ...



Na da bin ich aber überrascht ... nee verpetzt haben wir Dich nicht aber für dämlich halten wir dich eigentlich alle ... !
Wir haben es jetzt so um die 200 Seiten geschafft, ohne dass wir uns mit einem solchen Müll auseinandersetzen mussten - aber naja damit werden wir auch noch fertig! Du hast hier unter Kennendehl einige Leute damit beschäftigt, Dir irgendwelche Bikes zu erklären, die Du Dir nie kaufen wirst und damit die verarscht, die dieses Forum für echten Info-Austausch benutzen.
Zum rumdoofen haben wir diesen thread - aber stell Dir mal vor, so arrogant und von uns eingenommen wie wir sind, wollen wir Dich einfach nicht mitspielen lassen ... gemein gelle?

Und tschüss ...

phaty


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Na da bin ich aber überrascht ... nee verpetzt haben wir Dich nicht aber für dämlich halten wir dich eigentlich alle ... !
> ...




WORD


----------



## DickHard (12. September 2002)

och komm...nich wieder böse sein
ich hab was für Dich
http://www.the-british-shop.de/arti...ch&query=Eidechse&userid=pYNy40cOIEasvXDXPiQt


----------



## DickHard (12. September 2002)

Das Wiesmann meinst Du....das steht ganz oben auf dem Zettel mit der Überschrift "DRINGENDE BESORGUNGEN"
Und das mit dem dämlich nimm ich dir nicht übel oder meinst Du
der Adler nimmt dem Spatz die Frechheit übel,mhh?
DickHard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

MUTTIKÜSSER.............HOSENSCHEI?ER...............WARMDUSCHER

kaum kommt kritik machste wieder auf heile welt....5 minuten später wird der post geändert und wieder augeteiltmad:


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

MUTTIKÜSSER.............HOSENSCHEI?ER...............WARMDUSCHER

kaum kommt kritik machste wieder auf heile welt....5 minuten später wird der post geändert und wieder ausgeteilt


----------



## DickHard (12. September 2002)

Und der zweite Nickname war wirklich nicht als Verar***e gedacht.
Ich bin sehr dankbar für den Wiesmann tip.
 
Bei jedem der sich durch mich angegriffen fühlte möchte ich mich auf diesem Wege entschuldigen......SORRY  
(das ist mir wirklich ernst gemeint)  

Ich hoffe wir sind im Reinen, jedoch wer mich ruft muss damit rechnen das ich mal reinschaue
(Ihr könnt doch alle noch den Zauberlehrling....ja ich weiss du nicht lebaron ;-))


----------



## DickHard (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ..........isser weg *



OK dann komm ich mal zu dir runter
..ich bin nicht weg...Du bist nur zu langsam 
DickHard


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DickHard _
> *
> (Ihr könnt doch alle noch den Zauberlehrling....ja ich weiss du nicht lebaron ;-)) *



wat soll das heisen ?????????????

bursch mit solchen sachen kommste bei mir net weit-ich schreib vielleicht beschi?en berlinerisch aber ich bin nicht dumm!!!!kapiert?

wäre der letzte satz net gewesen hätt ich deine entschuldigung sogar angenommen!


----------



## KIV (12. September 2002)

mit geiler po meinte ich dem Hr. kannondehl seinen smiley.
und mit name auch.

Gruß,
*Stefan*


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DickHard _
> *
> 
> OK dann komm ich mal zu dir runter
> ...



falsch ddu änderst nur alle naselang deine posts aus angst jemand könnte unangenehm drauf anspringen was bisher meist auch gerechtfertigt war!


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

hat irgendjemand eine Idee was der für Medikamente nimmt???
Das kann nicht legal sein ...

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *mit geiler po meinte ich dem Hr. kannondehl seinen smiley.
> und mit name auch.
> 
> ...



Schon klar Steffi ... davon hab ich auch geredet!!! WIR verstehen uns doch!

phaty


----------



## DickHard (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *hat irgendjemand eine Idee was der für Medikamente nimmt???
> Das kann nicht legal sein ...
> 
> phaty *



 Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

*"Mach kaputt - was Dich kaputt macht!"* (Ton Steine Scherben)


----------



## KIV (12. September 2002)

...reichen nicht, wird wohl ne Kombi verschiedener Sachen sein.
Mein Tip:
Codein, Diazepam und das eine oder andere Blättchen der abgebildeten Pflanze in verdampfter Form...


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

Running,
On our way
Hiding,
You will pay
Dying,
One thousand deaths
Running,
On our way
Hiding,
You will pay
Dying,
One thousand deaths
Searching,
Seek and Destroy
Searching,
Seek and Destroy
Searching,
Seek and Destroy
Searching,
Seek and Destroy


----------



## ZeFlo (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ floibex
> Die Postkutsche ist unterwegs in den Süden..
> In der "Hot Bolts"-Schachtel war glaub ich etwas zu viel drin?!
> ...



hi verehrtester,

muchas gracias, das in das schäschtelschen ging schon klar. ich war mir ja bewusst dass du zu deinem schutz ja auch vorkehrungen treffen musstes - räuberisches gesindel all über all   

ganzvielebontragermitdecalsbeklebend
flo


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

auswendig: bitte schön


Der Zauberlehrling
Johann Wolfgang Goethe
Hat der alte Hexenmeister 
Sich doch einmal wegbegeben! 
Und nun sollen seine Geister 
Auch nach meinem Willen leben. 
Seine Wort und Werke 
Merkt ich und den Brauch, 
Und mit Geistesstärke 
Tu ich Wunder auch. 

Walle! walle 
Manche Strecke, 
Daß, zum Zwecke, 
Wasser fließe 
Und mit reichem, vollem Schwalle 
Zu dem Bade sich ergieße. 

Und nun komm, du alter Besen, 
Nimm die schlechten Lumpenhüllen! 
Bist schon lange Knecht gewesen: 
Nun erfülle meinen Willen! 
Auf zwei Beinen stehe, 
Oben sei ein Kopf, 
Eile nun und gehe 
Mit dem Wassertopf! 

Walle! walle 
Manche Strecke, 
Daß, zum Zwecke, 
Wasser fließe 
Und mit reichem, vollem Schwalle 
Zu dem Bade sich ergieße. 

Seht, er läuft zum Ufer nieder! 
Wahrlich! ist schon an dem Flusse, 
Und mit Blitzesschnelle wieder 
Ist er hier mit raschem Gusse. 
Schon zum zweiten Male! 
Wie das Becken schwillt! 
Wie sich jede Schale 
Voll mit Wasser füllt! 

Stehe! stehe! 
Denn wir haben 
Deiner Gaben 
Vollgemessen! - 
Ach, ich merk es! Wehe! wehe! 
Hab ich doch das Wort vergessen! 

Ach, das Wort, worauf am Ende 
Er das wird, was er gewesen! 
Ach, er läuft und bringt behende! 
Wärst du doch der alte Besen! 
Immer neue Güsse 
Bringt er schnell herein, 
Ach, und hundert Flüsse 
Stürzen auf mich ein! 

Nein, nicht länger 
Kann ichs lassen: 
Will ihn fassen! 
Das ist Tücke! 
Ach, nun wird mir immer bänger! 
Welche Miene! welche Blicke! 

O, du Ausgeburt der Hölle! 
Soll das ganze Haus ersaufen? 
Seh ich über jede Schwelle 
Doch schon Wasserströme laufen. 
Ein verruchter Besen, 
Der nicht hören will! 
Stock, der du gewesen, 
Steh doch wieder still! 

Willst am Ende 
Gar nicht lassen? 
Will dich fassen, 
Will dich halten 
Und das alte Holz behende 
Mit dem scharfen Beile spalten! 

Seht, da kommt er schleppend wieder! 
Wie ich mich nur auf dich werfe, 
Gleich, o Kobold, liegst du nieder; 
Krachend trifft die glatte Schärfe. 
Wahrlich! brav getroffen! 
Seht, er ist entzwei! 
Und nun kann ich hoffen, 
Und ich atme frei! 

Wehe! wehe! 
Beide Teile 
Stehn in Eile 
Schon als Knechte 
Völlig fertig in die Höhe! 
Helft mir, ach! ihr hohen Mächte! 

Und sie laufen! Naß und nässer 
Wirds im Saal und auf den Stufen: 
Welch entsetzliches Gewässer! 
Herr und Meister, hör mich rufen! - 
Ach, da kommt der Meister! 
Herr, die Not ist groß! 
Die ich rief, die Geister, 
Werd ich nun nicht los. 

"In die Ecke, 
Besen! Besen! 
Seids gewesen! 
Denn als Geister 
Ruft euch nur, zu seinem Zwecke, 
Erst hervor der alte Meister."


----------



## Kokopelli (12. September 2002)

Kinners Kinners!
Nach einem anstrengenden Tag kommt man heim und muß so viel verbalen Dünnpfiff in unserem schönen Thread lesen.
Manche(EINER!) sollten weiter auf der 5d-Wiese sdrops üben gehen,aber hier nicht nerven 

@floibex: Jaja,hack nur auf mir rum,nutz es nur aus,dass ich lieb zu dir sein muß
Aber bitte bitte:Gib mir die Schnellspanner!!!!!!!!

Koko


----------



## ZeFlo (12. September 2002)

ihro gnaden,

ich bin überwältigt, zuerst diese bilderflut und dann diese sprache!  

nehmt meine huldigung entgegen ich knie nieder

staunend
flo


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

... was hab ich Dich lieb ...


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *@floibex: Jaja,hack nur auf mir rum,nutz es nur aus,dass ich lieb zu dir sein muß
> Aber bitte bitte:Gib mir die Schnellspanner!!!!!!!!
> 
> Koko *



zu lustig wie ein räudiger hund windet er sich um floibis beine.....du weist doch noch von post 4999 was aus kokopellis wird da helfen auch keien blauen spanner (auch lustig weil blau--trink und spanner  'ya know?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *ihro gnaden,
> 
> ich bin überwältigt, zuerst diese bilderflut und dann diese sprache!
> ...



lese den ganzen threat und du wirst uns LIEBEN


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *ihro gnaden,
> 
> ich bin überwältigt, zuerst diese bilderflut und dann diese sprache!
> ...



die Ossis sind doch die besten Germanisten .. nur schade dat unser Kleener nich selba so reden kann - wa?!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... was hab ich Dich lieb ...  *



Bist ja auch mein Bodyguard


----------



## Kokopelli (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> zu lustig wie ein räudiger hund windet er sich um floibis beine.....du weist doch noch von post 4999 was aus kokopellis wird da helfen auch keien blauen spanner (auch lustig weil blau--trink und spanner  'ya know?) *



*Brrruuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm*


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> die Ossis sind doch die besten Germanisten .. nur schade dat unser Kleener nich selba so reden kann - wa?!
> ...


----------



## ZeFlo (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Kinners Kinners!
> ...
> 
> ...



hast ja recht, das leben hat wirklich so seine tücken. ich habe jetzt endlich geschafft meinen seit montag laufenden urlaub heute um 16h an zu treten. 

ich geh jetzt die näxte zeit früh schlafen (weniger zeit zum mist verzapfen) kauf mir dann ne digicam (hat da wer tips für klein leicht camelback taugl. und gut??). 

und dann gibts 'nen thread der soll dann heissen "@koko with love" und da kannst du dir dann die tollsten teile in gelb und blau ankucken - geiel gell    

freundeneinefreudemachend
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Bist ja auch mein Bodyguard *



... ich kann mir nicht helfen aber auf dem Bild siehst du aus wie ein französischer Pornostar ... und ich wie der Kameramann!!!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

Das gute an unserem lieben Hartpimmel ist natürlich, dass er die wirklich wichtigen Menschen vor dem Computer zur Abwehrschlacht versammelt... jetzt sind wir alle da (WO IST ITZ??? FlCKEN!) und er macht sich wieder das Hosenbein nass .... naja 

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ... ich kann mir nicht helfen aber auf dem Bild siehst du aus wie ein französischer Pornostar ... und ich wie der Kameramann!!!
> ...



'allo!Isch weisse, dasssss ische e'rottische binne

Muß mal kurz zu e-bay 

@floibex:Hmmmm,klingt toll,besser als Fotos wäre natürlich,mir die Sachen zu schicken


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Muß mal kurz zu e-bay
> *


----------



## whoa (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DickHard _
> *Ich bin empört. Meinen Namen so in den schmutz zu ziehen, das ist gemein....erst provozieren und dann an euren Moderatorenehrenmitgliedfreund Verpetzen
> ....und jetzt ereilt mich euer Ruf schon wieder...
> IS EUCH LANGWEILIG HERR LIZARD....DANN FAHR DOCH EINBISSCHEN FAHRRAD...........IST NÄMLICH GESUND
> ...



Ich hatte einfach mal ganz "unverbindlich" nachgefragt, ob in diesem Thread hier zwei Nicks die gleiche IP haben? Um genau zu sein war ich zu dem Zeitpunkt echt angepisst, da ich es für extrem ätzend halte "Unbeteiligte" dermaßen zu verschaukeln. 

Leider war ich danach 2 Tage vom Web abgeschnitten und mußte leider feststellen, daß der gute rikman mir zuvor gekommen war. 
Wahrscheinlich war dies Dein Glück, da es sonst 'ne saftige Tracht verbale Prügel gesetzt hätte und bevor ich total frei dreh, will ich mir halt immer sicher sein. 

Abgesehen von alledem finde ich, Du solltest in diesem Thread weiterhin am Start bleiben, da is halt einfach Leben in der Bude. 

Ein Posting Deinerseits weiter oben hatte IMHO schon das richtige Niveau für diesen Thread... 

Im allgemeinen denke ich wir sollten mal einen kleinen "Battle of the Beasts" hier veranstalten, Warrior vs. Super V, dass wär doch was?  Allerdings hat das auch noch etwas Zeit, da ich vorher noch ein paar Schocker-Pix schießen muß.

whoa, der nur "olle" Zeitschriften und Dummy-Bücher liest (PHP for Dummies.. und so'n Zeugs), und als der Zauberlehrling durchgenommen wurde auf der Schulbank geschnarcht hat 

Jetzt noch einen von der deftigeren Sorte.. 
"Wozu den Zauberlehrling lesen, wenn ich mir Harry Potter im Kino angucken kann?!"


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> 
> "Wozu den Zauberlehrling lesen, wenn ich mir Harry Potter im Kino angucken kann?!"  *



du tier duuuuuuuuu


----------



## ZeFlo (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> @floibex:Hmmmm,klingt toll,besser als Fotos wäre natürlich,mir die Sachen zu schicken *



besser wie nix   

solltest du sie trotz wohlverhalten doch nicht kriegen, kannst 's die wenigstens basteln  

ciao
flo


----------



## whoa (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> du tier duuuuuuuuu *



/me als Berliner hat ja von Natur aus viel für Kultur übrig...  ...Kneipen-Kultur!


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Abgesehen von alledem finde ich, Du solltest in diesem Thread weiterhin am Start bleiben, da is halt einfach Leben in der Bude.
> *



muss nicht sein!



> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Ein Posting Deinerseits weiter oben hatte IMHO schon das richtige Niveau für diesen Thread...
> *



nö!

Gute Nacht!

phaty

Der sich im allgemeinen darüber freut, dass sich in diesem thread mitlerweile Freunde treffen und austauschen ohne sich gehirntot zu verarschen!
Das ist Dir aber auch schon aufgefallen whoa - gelle!?


----------



## whoa (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> ...
> Gute Nacht!
> ...


Wie auch immer... möchte mich nirgendwo reindrängen. Sorry, aber zwischenzeitlich war der Thread für mich wie eingeschlafene Füße.. nach etwa 10 Seiten "ich lob dich, du lobst mich" ohne eine einzige kleine Spitze.. 
Kleine Spitzen die ich dann ab und an mal gestreut hab wurden teilweise als Messerstich in den Rücken gedeutet.. wenn floibex nich zwischenzeitlich hinzugekommen wäre, wer weiß.. vielleicht wär ich schon soweit gegangen die Email-Benachrichtigung "abzubestellen". 


man sieht sich hoffentlich demnächst in der Hauptstadt, lang is das Jahr nich mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (12. September 2002)

Ja ja,die Berliner!
Wenn man se nich umschwänzelt,fühlen sie sich nicht gemocht 

Koko*spitzenverteilend*


----------



## whoa (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ja ja,die Berliner!
> Wenn man se nich umschwänzelt,fühlen sie sich nicht gemocht
> 
> Koko*spitzenverteilend* *


Wir sind alles, aber nich pflegeleicht!


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Kleine Spitzen die ich dann ab und an mal gestreut hab wurden teilweise als Messerstich in den Rücken gedeutet..  *



Na Du willst Dich ja hoffentlich nicht mit dem harten Pimmel vergleichen! Nee dafür bist Du zu intelligent - und ausserdem muss es ja noch irgendwas zwischen Lilalaune-Bär-Liebhaben und Good-Morning-I-am-braindead-Kommentaren geben - und die gibt es auch. Wenn das Internet nix mehr hergibt worüber man streiten kann (Bilder mein ich!) dann werden eben Mädels vom Playersball gepostet oder Malle-Teens oder Damenräder aber wenn hier geistige Amok-Läufer Verbal-Dünnpfiff verbreiten dann gibt es vom dicken Papa einen Arschtritt!
Deine Attacken waren so im Stil der guten alten Zeit, in der wir uns noch über die jeweiligen bikes der postenden Mitstreiter das Maul zerreissen konnten - aber dat wird wohl nix mehr. Wenn jetzt irgendjemand ein Damenrad postet - was ich sehr putzig fand - kann ich den schlecht runtermachen, es gehört ihm ja nicht mal!
Du hast den "Wettkampf" damals gewonnen weil Du wie kein anderer den Sinn dieses threads verstanden hast und natürlich weil Du Deutschlands hässlichstes bikes besitzt - aber das ist nun wirklich lange her!
Mitlerweile ist das hier die Kindergarten-Schaukel von Basti und all seinen wundervollen Germanistik-Vergewaltigungen ... ! Und wir das geneigte Publikum schauen zu und freuen uns einen Keks.

Nochmal zur Erklärung wg. Herrn Hartschwanz/Cracknfail - damit ich das Thema mal endlich abschliessen kann. Der steht bei mir auf der Feindesliste ganz oben, weil er unter seinem Cola-Dosen-Namen online gegangen ist und nach dem Motto "hallo ich bin neu hier und hab üüüüüüüüüberhaupt keine Ahnung was ein gutes Bike ist" super-dumme Fragen gestellt hat. Also keine Anfänger-Fragen sondern pissige dumme Fallen aufgestellt hat.
Weil nicht jeder diesen offenslichtlichen Namenswechsel mitbekommen hat, sind einige darauf eingestiegen und haben ihm netterweise ellenlange Antworten mit fundiertem Inhalt gepostet. Perle vor die Säue? You bet!
Der nächste der hier WIRKLICH neu aufläuft, wird vielleicht nicht mehr so nett behandelt, weil man wieder den Verdacht hat man wird veräppelt!
Und genau daher hat mich das super-wütend gemacht! Ich werde einen Deubel tun mich als thread-police aufzuspielen (ich seh mich eher so als Rollkommando) aber ich werde im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten versuchen, dieses Forum dort zu halten, wo es schon immer war, und wo Staabi es vielleicht auch gerne sehen möchte! Naja der wird vielleicht auch den guten alten Zeiten nachweinen wo es noch keine threads mit 60.000 hits gab ... 

Dieser thread ist zum spielen - wer andere - ernsthafet - threads dazu benutz Müll zu verbreiten, kriegt ne Breitseite von mir ... 
Wenn irgendwer der Meinung ist, dass ich das an der falschen Stelle tu, darf er mich gerne berichtigen - aber für meine Überzeugungen stehe ich ein ...

Im Gegensatz zu den Gerüchten, bin ich nicht unbedingt der Meinung, dass mir die Sonne aus dem Arsch scheint ... !!!

phaty!

P.S.: whoa bevor Du auf falsche Gedanken kommst, ca. 80% dieser moralisch wertvollen Ansprache waren NICHT an Dich gerichtet!!! gelle - Du bist ja einer von den Guten ... !


----------



## eL (13. September 2002)

Auman da fährt man mal mit dem Kader nen bissel durchen wald und verzehrt im anschluß so 2-3schweindel und schon reißt ihr hier 4 seiten runter RESPEKT
nun sind ja wirklich unschöne sachen hier passiert und ich wollt es ja auch nich wirklich glauben aber aus gut unterrichteter quelle wurde es mir doch bestätigt   
nee sowas is echt traurig ey


L


----------



## DickHard (13. September 2002)

aber angefangen hats doch wohl mit dem Super V Thread, oder?
Das war eine mir ernstgemeinet Frage.
Dann kamen Reaktionen von einigen gegen die ich nichts unternehmen konnte...jader erklärungsversuch von mir wurde in der Luft zerrissen und ich wurde beleidigt..das sind die Fakten.
Dann habe ich ausgeteilt (war aber eher im spass genmeint).
So ...der Thread lief voll ins off und jeder Versuch den Thread zu beenden oder wieder auf die Spur zu bringen wurde dann von dem ein oder anderen mit Kommentaren wie "na schwänzchen...hasts wohl immer noch nicht kapiert blablabla"
zunichte gemacht. Selbst andere von mir durchaus ernst gemeinte
Fragen zu Rahmen und Fahrrädern klassischer Bauart wurden nur mit dümmlichen Beiträgen gefüllt. Da soetwas hier desöfteren vorkommt habe ich mir ein paar Threads zum Thema "2ten Nickname" angeschaut. Ich wollte ein paar Infos über Ritchey
und IBIS...dann kam mir der Gedanke einen 2ten Nick zu kreiern
und mir wurden Infos gegeben, weil ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt dann wusste wie ich auf wen reagieren muss. 
Gut...das ich das nicht so unauffällig getan habe lag durchaus in meiner absicht weil ich keinen verarsc*en wollte.
Habe ich eigentlich auch nicht..weder als kennendehl noch als DickHard....dann wurde es immer beleidigender und so habe ich mich verabschiedet.....
dann eine PM von Rikman(oä) der mich als provozierend und
Unruhestifter bezeichnete..........
..dann hab ich nichts mehr geposted bis zu phatlizards Beleidigungen (der das anscheinend alles darf ohne eine Moderatoren PM zu erhalten)...allerdings heisst der Thread ja auch so ;-)

Als kennendehl habe ich dann nichts mehr geposted...ausserdem dachte ich es ist egal  welchen Namen man hat, hauptsache man hält sich an die hier geltenden Verhaltensregeln und mir kann niemand ein nicht beachten dieser Regeln vorwerfen...einigen von euch allerdings schon.

Desweiteren wurde jeder Erklärungs und Richtigstellungsversuch meinerseits in Fragmente zerlegt und dann rumpolemisiert.
Ich muss mich auch dagegen wehren das meine Beiträge auf dem gleichen Niveau wie der Rest ist (ok manchmal vieleicht)

Ich habe auch aus folgendem Grund nichts mehr geposted:
Ich habe gemerkt das einige diese Sache so Ernst nehmen, daß in manchem Beitrag eine echte Verachtung zu spüren war...und diese auf meine Person bezogenen Beleidigungen von mir nicht toleriert werden können ...ausserdem gibt es wichtigere Dinge als
Fahrräder (und das sagt einer der 5-6 Tage in der Woche mind. 2std fährt) und als Computerforen sowieso.(ich hoffe nicht das ich jetzt Post von Leuten erhalte die meinen "Wenn es wichtigere Dinge gibt dann mach doch die"...mach ich ja auch noch)

Auch wenn das jetzt wieder genutzt wird um irgendwelche Beleidigungstiraden gegen mich zu schicken :
Die die sich von mir persönlich beleidigt oder verarsc*t fühlen sollen mir eine PM (mit einem Verweis auf meinen Beitrag schicken)...dann kann ich das bestimmt richtigstellen
 

Das ich kein einziges mal auf die Beiträge einging die unterhalb der Gürtellinie plaziert waren versteht sich von selbst...

@lebaron 
saubere Goethedarstellung 
(ich hätte aber ehrlich von dir auch nix anderes erwartet)
@whoa 
Schade ...aber deine Art der verbalen Prügel  ist sehr amüsant (.un jez nich mehr angepisst fühlen) PS: Die Dummybücher finde ich auch cool
@el-diabolo ..................sorry  (Ich habe dich mit keinem Beitrag verarsc*en wollen, echt nicht)  
@phatlizard
Ich kann ind möchte nicht alle unverschämtheiten von dir richtigstellen...ausser: Wo zum Kuckuck habe ich Müll geposted...zeichma.
...........,wenn Du wie Du angibst mich oben auf der Feindesliste stehen hast möchte ich dir vorschlagen dein Verhältniss zu dem was in so einem Forum passiert und passieren darf noch einmal 
zu überdenken...das ist mir eine Nummer zu ernst und zu Wichtigtuerisch....im Prinzip sogar ein bisschen krank oder besser albern, aber in keinem Fall ein realistischer Schluss den man aus unserem Geplänkel ziehen sollte..(Feind ist echt ein ernst zu nehmender Status..den hatte ich noch nie....)
@alle anderen
Der 2te Nick war nicht als verarsche gedacht...(..so jez aber oft genug geschrieben)

Wenn Ihr wollt das ich mich aus dem Klassikbereich des IBC zurückziehe (wie geschehen) dann werde ich das natürlich weiterhin tun....lesen darf man ja und wenn einer meine Meinung zu einem Thema hören will (ich kanns mir zwar nicht vorstellen)
kann er mich ja fragen....sollte ich zu einigen technischen Problemen  etwas sinnvolles beitragen können behalte ich mir das recht selbstverständlich vor......
Die meinem Kommentar vorausgegangenen Beleidigungen sind natürlich nicht akzeptabel aber zu ertragen, sodaß ich auch darauf keinen Beitrag mehr schreiben werde. Alle Leute die mich für feige halten  können mich anposten, dann werde ich auch etwas schreiben...ansonsten viel Spass und 
immer nen guten Wirkungsgrad
DickHard


----------



## eL (13. September 2002)

Hör ma Dickhard du hast mich nich verarscht weil mir KEINER auf dieser welt sooo dumm kommen kann wie ich es brauche 

im gegensatz zu manch anderen hier weis ich genau wann und wo hier im classikforum der ton ins negative schlug und ich bin jetz ma so frech NAHMEN zu nennen:andy2/nosh/dickhard
und zwar genau Hier 
ja und solche verbalen entgleisungen haben halt 5D niveau und das find ich echt ätzend. alles weitere ging dann wie ne lawiene los und steigerte sich ins unermesslichste leute kommt bloß wieder auf den boden zurück.
El-der heute sein ARTENSCHUTZ wieder mächtig aufs spiel setzt-diabolo


----------



## phatlizard (13. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Hör ma Dickhard du hast mich nich verarscht weil mir KEINER auf dieser welt sooo dumm kommen kann wie ich es brauche
> 
> im gegensatz zu manch anderen hier weis ich genau wann und wo hier im classikforum der ton ins negative schlug und ich bin jetz ma so frech NAHMEN zu nennen:andy2/nosh/dickhard
> ...



Gute Antwort Grosser - mehr brauch es nicht! ... ich muss da immer zu weit ausholen... ! 

phaty


----------



## itz (13. September 2002)

Moien die Damen n'abend die Herren und sorry wenn ich jemanden vergessen habe ...!

Basti Du hast nen Knall, weiter so ..!!!

Und ansonsten, wollt ihr nicht mal Hausrezepte à la "Was Oma gegen Grippe machen würde" posten ?
Man man man ich bin ja sowas von Tot, ich hab noch nicht mal Bock mich mit dem Kram hier auseinander zu setzen ... aber liest sich ja so als ob das auch so jantz jut jet 
... da kann ich ja wieder ins Bett krabbeln und meinen Fieberträumen freien Lauf lassen.

Chris

P.S: Phaty... schreib ma was für S.S.E.M., ich krieg dat momentan null gebacken ... ich schreib schon Basti-Forum-posting-Wahn-like


----------



## whoa (13. September 2002)

...(is ja WE) versucht etwas gute Laune mit einem ähm... "wunderschönen" Bike zu verbreiten.

Is glaub ich was für rob...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...(is ja WE) versucht etwas gute Laune mit einem ähm... "wunderschönen" Bike zu verbreiten.
> 
> Is glaub ich was für rob... *



Wenn man sich auf etwas verlassen kann, dann auf Dein Talent Ekel-Herpes-Bilder zu finden ... wie machst Du das nur??? 

phaty


----------



## lebaron (13. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Basti Du hast nen Knall, weiter so ..!!!
> 
> Chris
> ...



danke genau sowas will ich hören-i'm so f***ing crazyyyyyyyyyyyy


YEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH

endlich merkt es einer.........und weiter machen steht ja wohl ausser frage


----------



## DocSnyder (13. September 2002)




----------



## lebaron (13. September 2002)

schade da brauch ich glaube ich mehr als nur den hocker


----------



## Kokopelli (13. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...(is ja WE) versucht etwas gute Laune mit einem ähm... "wunderschönen" Bike zu verbreiten.
> 
> Is glaub ich was für rob... *



Nä,wat is dat schön...schön häßlich!

Bah,warum gibt's hier keinen Kotz-Smiley?????

Oh mann,whoa,ich hoffe nur,dass du nichts im Geringsten mit dem Besitzer dieses 'Fahrrads' zu schaffen hast.Ansonsten kündige ihm die Freundschaft.Leute,die so ein Ding fahren müssen in irgendeiner Weise einen Dachschaden haben!!!!!

Diese Farbgebung! grüne Reifen! Hörnchen immer im Zenit ausgerichtet! Sattel um immer schön Druck auf die Blase auszuüben! ein Vorbau(?) den man nur Rückenkranken empfehlen kann! Und die Katzenaugen erst!BAAAAAAAAAHH!!!!!!

Ruhig,Brauner,ruhig.........ich geh mal meinen Lenker streicheln 

Koko,der eigentlich noch essen will!


----------



## MacB (13. September 2002)

Eurobike 2002

was soll man zu diesen Bildern noch sagen??

CU
Mac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacB (13. September 2002)

mal wieder zum Thema des Threads:

Location: Eurobike 2002

was soll man zu diesen Bildern noch sagen??

CU
Mac


----------



## MacB (13. September 2002)

sowas hat ich ja noch nie ... es gilt der Inhalt des zweiten Postings ...


----------



## Kokopelli (13. September 2002)

gelb lackieren,ein paar blaue Teile dran,dann wird's schon 

Oder zum tossing benutzen


----------



## MacB (13. September 2002)

passt auch perfekt ...


----------



## Kokopelli (13. September 2002)

Es gibt Lackierer,die sollten lieber weiterhin Motorhauben von Golf GTI's airbrushen 

Koko*blind*


----------



## Marcus (13. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DickHard _
> *erst provozieren und dann an euren Moderatorenehrenmitgliedfreund Verpetzen
> PS: Ich hoffe ich habe nachher nicht schon wieder eine PM von EINEM Moderator, der mir irgendwas untersagen möchte ;-) *



Jetzt hoer mir mal zu. Ich habe es dir zweimal gesagt: Weder hat dich irgendjemand verpetzt noch arbeite ich hier im Auftrag von irgendjemanden. Wenn du mich weiterhin dissen willst, dann tu das bitte per Mail oder per PM.

Weiterhin habe ich dir - in Absprache mit dem gesamten Moderatorenteam - lediglich untersagt, in diversen Threads mit zwei Nicknames herumzustreiten. Punkt und Aus.

MfG, rikman


----------



## MacB (13. September 2002)

ich hatte zwar noch mehr photographiert, aber der Rest ist unscharf ... da streikte mein Digi ;-)

Gruss
Mac *immer noch kotzend*


----------



## phatlizard (13. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Punkt und Aus.
> 
> MfG, rikman *



Hey Rik - so iss richtig: Punkt und Aus ...

Ich hab versucht es ihm zu erklären, er versteht es nicht - liegt wohl an dem Medikamenten-Mix .... also ab jetzt einfach für unsichtbar erklären ... !

Lass uns Spass haben ... 

Monsieur LePhat


----------



## Marcus (13. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DickHard _
> *@alle anderen
> Der 2te Nick war nicht als verarsche gedacht...(..so jez aber oft genug geschrieben)
> *



Und eben das stimmt IMHO nicht. Du hast dich in ein und derselben Session mit ein und derselben IP-Adresse aus und wieder eingeloggt und das mit verschiedenen Nicknames - einmal kamst du als nicht richtig deutsch sprechender Kennendehl und ein paar Minuten spaeter wieder als DickHard.

Das ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes als Troll-Verhalten; sprich das Provozieren von Streitereien. Ich will nicht sagen, dass du unbedingt immer angefangen hast, auf jeden Fall hast du aber meistens grosse Mitschuld an dem, was passiert ist.

MfG, rikman


----------



## MacB (13. September 2002)

aha ... unsere Echse west an ...

aus den Beiträgen vermute ich so einiges:
wann warst Du denn auf dem Dornsberg??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von MacB _
> *aha ... unsere Echse west an ...
> 
> aus den Beiträgen vermute ich so einiges:
> wann warst Du denn auf dem Dornsberg?? *



na was vermutest Du denn da??? 

Dornsberg am letzten August-Wochenende zur Weltmeisterschaft ... aber jetzt musst Du mir schon erklären, warum Du den Dornsberg kennst ...?

phaty!


----------



## MacB (13. September 2002)

@Phaty: schon klar zu dem Termin ... ich war nur am SA da ...

warum ... naja ... Hobby Nummer 2 findet auch im Wald statt und ist grün ... und da ich grad' in der Nähe war, habe ich mir halt mal die WM angesehen ...


----------



## phatlizard (13. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von MacB _
> *@Phaty: schon klar zu dem Termin ... ich war nur am SA da ...
> 
> warum ... naja ... Hobby Nummer 2 findet auch im Wald statt und ist grün ... und da ich grad' in der Nähe war, habe ich mir halt mal die WM angesehen ... *



Nee wie putzig! Wir Waidmänner - jetzt haben wir uns natürlich geoutet!
Ich hab bis Freitags noch mitgeschossen aber dann hat der Rücken ne Blockade eingeschoben! Aus war es ...! 
Dann müssen wir irgendwann mal ne Runde bäng-bäng machen gehen! 
Bad Neuenahr oder was immer ihr da in NRW so habt ... 

Und weil wir das hier noch nicht hatten, gibt es jetzt mal ein Bild von meinem Jagdhund!!! 

Reine Du Bois de Vauchelles (so heisst sie!)

phaty


----------



## lebaron (13. September 2002)

ich habe keinen bock mehr mir uns und allen mitlesenden den threat kaputt zu machen

ab jetzt ist das thema dick hard, doppelidentität und kennendehl für diesen threat gestorben!!!PUNKT UND AUS (ne rikman) es geht mir nämlich rechtgehend auf den beutel dat is ne kette ohne ende

bitte nur noch pm oder mail-wozu gibbet dat schließlich?!?!?!

und nein ich will kein antwort posting hierrauf-DASS THEMA IST BEENDET

BACK TO TOPIC-oder das was wir bisher zur topic gemacht haben


----------



## MacB (13. September 2002)

@phaty:
sorry für's Outing ...  

bin noch recht frisch dabei... daher z.B. noch keinen 4Beiner ... hätte ja (wenn nicht z.B. die Nachteile des In-Urlaub-Fahrens wären) Lust auf nen Jack Russell ... 

Habe im Freundeskreis mehrere mit grünem Abi und MTB ... scheint ne beliebte Kombi zu sein ... 

werden wir uns mal in Ruhe drüber austauschen ... jetzt muss ich erstmal in die Erholungskiste ... gut zu wissen, dass da jemand im Forum noch ein alter ego hat ...  

CU
Mac


----------



## phatlizard (13. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich habe keinen bock mehr mir uns und allen mitlesenden den threat kaputt zu machen
> 
> ab jetzt ist das thema dick hard, doppelidentität und kennendehl für diesen threat gestorben!!!PUNKT UND AUS (ne rikman) es geht mir nämlich rechtgehend auf den beutel dat is ne kette ohne ende
> ...



Wenn der Basti erstmal böse ist dann geht es rund ... und wenn er so fehlerfrei postet dann ist er *SEHR* böse!!!!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (13. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von MacB _
> *... daher z.B. noch keinen 4Beiner ... hätte ja (wenn nicht z.B. die Nachteile des In-Urlaub-Fahrens wären) Lust auf nen Jack Russell ...
> *



Dann lieber einen tollwütigen Wiesel in der Unterhose!!! Dreckszeug...  
Aber immerhin kann man mit einem Jack Russel ganz hervorragend Reiterinnen abschleppen .... ! Wer kann schon diesem Blick widerstehen???


----------



## phatlizard (14. September 2002)

Du enttäuschst mich doch sehr! Nicht mal mehr Mitternachts-Jenny ...!

phaty


----------



## Ouyzghiz_Odah (14. September 2002)

So.. einer möchte ich hier mal loswerden...
Gehört zwar nicht zum eigentlichen Thema diese Treads, aber ich glaube, Jack-Russels haben auch nur vier Beine und nicht zwei Räder.... von daher sind wir hier ja nun schon wiet genug abgekommen vom eigentlichen Thema.
Leute.. mal ganz im Ernst.. wollen wir uns hier gegenseitig ankoffern odern über das wahrhaftig hässlichste Bike der Welt diskutieren? .. wobei das eine auf dieser Seite.. die Singlespeedmöhre mit hochgelegtem Tretlager zu meinen Favoriten zählt....
Mensch, Leute.. wir sind alle irgendwie Biker.. der eine völlig dem Kult der alten Teile verfallen, der andere baut ein Yeti nach... das war übrigens ich.. wenn ihr mich jetzt sperren wollt... ok... ich hab ein ECHTES pro fro und ein echtes zaskar.. war nur ein Experiment.... aber die Schweissnähte sind selber verschliffen.. schon lange vorher.. ich hab den rahmen seit 1995.. ist ein Mongoose
Also.. wollen wir hier irgendwie Spass haben, Kontakte knüpfen und uns untersgleichen wohl fühlen oder wollen wir wegen irgendwelchen Verfehlungen über uns herfallen? Wenns es so ist, fühle zumindest ich mich hier falsch aufgehoben. 

In diesem Sinne (auch ich verfehle die Sache evtl. gerade.. nach ner Menge Despo)

Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (14. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ouyzghiz_Odah _
> * der andere baut ein Yeti nach... das war übrigens ich.. wenn ihr mich jetzt sperren wollt... ok...  *



Nein,das war ich 

@eas weiss ich:süßer Hund,ich glaub den kenn ich.Aber wer ist die Lady,die ihn im Arm hält???????

@phaty.K.,dein Hund...und hier meine Lady:

diesmal geklaut bei www.fhm.de, aber ich hoffe,das verzeiht ihr mir zu so später Stunde

 

koko*muß schlafn*


----------



## rob (14. September 2002)

@ koko: so früh am morgen solche optischen annehmlichkeiten. das ist gut für mein auge, welches nach dem kranken film den ich mir gerade reingezogen habe ("hundetage") ziemlich strapaziert ist.

gut nacht


----------



## phatlizard (14. September 2002)

Hatten wir sowas schon mal? Trikot-Posting ... nicht nur hässlich ... witzig wäre ja auch schön!


----------



## lebaron (14. September 2002)

da hat wieder mal einer den threatverstanden-LOL

wat machen wir denn hier bitte-genau kontakte knüpfenb und uns des lebens freuen-mann mann warum muss ich dat mittlerweile 3 mal am tag erzählen!

PUNKT UND AUS


----------



## phatlizard (14. September 2002)

The sexiest woman alive? naja könnte schon sein ... !!!


----------



## lebaron (14. September 2002)

diese gabel dieser flaschenhalter-BUHUHUHUUUUUUUUUU











dieser sattel-----ahhhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (14. September 2002)

so ein mist nach dreimal ändern funzt dat immer noch net-aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


papiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   hilfe mach ma ich hab den ´link nimmer


----------



## rob (14. September 2002)

mit tune barends, rohloff speedhub, slr-sattel, xtr-v-brakes, tune laufrädern und allem pipapo:


----------



## rob (14. September 2002)

und der name dieses geschosses lässt einen vor ehrfurcht erstarren: BARON!! 

die kettenführung ist der hammer, das ding hat vielleicht noch nen wirkungsgrad von 6,395%:


----------



## lebaron (14. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *und der name dieses geschosses lässt einen vor ehrfurcht erstarren: BARON!!
> 
> die kettenführung ist der hammer, das ding hat vielleicht noch nen wirkungsgrad von 6,395%: *



ich weis jetzt nicht ob ichlachen oder weinen sollte


----------



## phatlizard (14. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *und der name dieses geschosses lässt einen vor ehrfurcht erstarren: BARON!!
> 
> die kettenführung ist der hammer, das ding hat vielleicht noch nen wirkungsgrad von 6,395%: *



Ich find es geil ...

@Baron: Bilder aus Yahoo-Foren mit Link posten geht nicht!!!

phaty


----------



## eL (14. September 2002)

na immerhin hats ne scheibenbremse 
mir würd schlöscht

L


----------



## phatlizard (14. September 2002)

Guck mal Deine Lieblingsfirma baut jetzt auch Gynäkologen-Stühle!


----------



## SteffenScott (14. September 2002)

Bin grad beim aufbau von meim uralten diamond back (10jahre oder älter)bzw. hat es mal mein bruder gehört. Das teil is neongelb, cromo rahmen, neongelbe stargabel und bekommt jetzt passende Magura HS33. Ich hoff mal das ich bald an ein scanner komm und dann wird das mal hier rein gepostet. Hat aber schon 100te kratzer


----------



## eL (14. September 2002)

wenn es dafür einen MARKT gibt warum den nicht


----------



## lebaron (14. September 2002)

hab vor 3 pstimgs die 200-er marke gebrochen---YIPEEEEEEEE

ok nun wieder zum thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (14. September 2002)

@ baron

meintest du das teil?? ein wirklich schöner keith b. von 87!  

der link dazu: www.tessaract.com/markp/bonti.htm


----------



## lebaron (14. September 2002)

nee is aber treotzdem porno


----------



## Kokopelli (14. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *@ baron
> 
> meintest du das teil?? ein wirklich schöner keith b. von 87!
> ...



Setzen 6!Strafnachlesen aller 206 Seiten.Das hatten wir schon 

Koko*blau macht glücklich*


----------



## ZeFlo (14. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Koko*blau macht glücklich* *



na dann guggst du bei magura 97       

blaukannandereglücklichmachen
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (14. September 2002)

Habsch doch grade.Du müsstest grade über meiner pm brüten

Koko*freu*


----------



## phatlizard (14. September 2002)

Bonti


----------



## phatlizard (14. September 2002)

näher ran ans Bonti


----------



## phatlizard (14. September 2002)

muss von hinten bestiegen werden ....


----------



## phatlizard (14. September 2002)

zum Abschluss ... ein Bonti!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (14. September 2002)

na da hat mich papi ja wohl noch mal aus der affäre gezogen-puuuuh


----------



## DocSnyder (14. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *mit tune barends, rohloff speedhub, slr-sattel, xtr-v-brakes, tune laufrädern und allem pipapo*



Sagenhaft!
Wem gehört das Teil?


----------



## DocSnyder (14. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Sagenhaft!
> Wem gehört das Teil? *



Habs gefunden:

http://www.radieschen-zweiradtechnik.de/birdy-black/00.htm

Radieschen Zweiradtechnik


----------



## phatlizard (14. September 2002)

Du geiles Tier ... der Zusatz unter Deinem Namen ist ja wohl der Hammer!!!

*Kantenklatscher-Klatscher!!!*  

Da sollten wir mal ganz schnell ein T-Shirt draus machen!!!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (14. September 2002)

http://www.tetcycles.com


----------



## ZeFlo (15. September 2002)

hi mein bester,

die papprolle ist gestern eingetrudelt. 

dem zustand nach zu urteilen hast' es nicht einfach gehabt.

kratz- und beissspuren, aluspäne etc. tough.  

deshalb noch mal meinen aller herzlichsten dank


kannjetztdreibontragerneubekleben
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Du geiles Tier ... der Zusatz unter Deinem Namen ist ja wohl der Hammer!!!
> 
> Kantenklatscher-Klatscher!!!
> ...



Muss bei Gelegenheit nen Abstecher ins 5D-Forum machen...


----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2002)

Also manchmal ...


----------



## Marcus (15. September 2002)

Isn das fuer alte Saufziege?

rkm


----------



## DocSnyder (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Isn das fuer alte Saufziege?
> 
> rkm *



ROFLMAO


----------



## Marcus (15. September 2002)

Ah, ich habe noch ein Bild von der Bitch gefunden. Tritt manchmal auch unter dem Namen Doris Schroeder-Koepf auf.

rkm

now listening to: *Mad Caddies - Road Rath*


----------



## Kokopelli (15. September 2002)

wenn das mal nicht der Zinken von Krüger ist


----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Isn das fuer alte Saufziege?
> 
> rkm *



Na dann würde mich ja mal brennend interessieren, was Du so für Mädels rumschleppst, wenn Du so ein Schnecke als Saufziege bezeichnet ...

phaty


----------



## Marcus (15. September 2002)

Du kannst zwar alles .{4}en, aber nicht alles wissen 

BTW: Ich bin schon auf Seite 98!!!

rkm

now listening to: *Monster Magnet - Kiss Of The Scorpion*


----------



## Kokopelli (15. September 2002)

Na,nu komm schon Dicker.
So toll sieht se nu wirklich nicht aus,irgendwie amerikanischer Einheitsbrei.
Und dass das Foto so unscharf ist,ist wahrscheinlich auch besser so 

Koko*nich hauen*


----------



## Marcus (15. September 2002)

Und das sagt einer, der auf Malle \d\d-jaehrige abgeschleppt hat... 

rkm

now listening to: *Monster Magnet - All Shook Out*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (15. September 2002)

Ach ja Unser raubein Rikmän    
hörtma wenn Rik so spricht





> Isn das fuer alte Saufziege?


 dann meint er Hey die schaut ganich so übel aus         

El-der jetz in deckung geht-diabolo


----------



## Marcus (15. September 2002)

Hoemma, wenn der rikman sagt 'Isn das fuer alte Saufziege?', dann zitiert er aus einem Film!

Wer mir jetzt noch sagt, aus welchem, der bekommt ein schickes Bild zu sehen!

Die alte hat außerdem einen sogenannten 'FAT ASS'

rkm (jetzt auf Seite 101)

now listening to: *-*


----------



## Marcus (15. September 2002)

Wollt ihr mal richtig haessliche Saufziegen sehen? Hier geht's lang: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29582

Mich hat's vorhin fast gerissen!

rkm


----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Wollt ihr mal richtig haessliche Saufziegen sehen? Hier geht's lang: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29582
> 
> Mich hat's vorhin fast gerissen!
> ...



Für das Forum bin ich definitiv zu alt!!!
Ausserdem sind da ja nur Cracknfailfahrer unterwegs ... !!!

phaty


----------



## rotwilderer (15. September 2002)

Filmzitate im Zusammenhang mit 'dem rikman' deuten meist auf Dirty Harry (Teil irgendwas) hin... (?)

Alternativ gäbs noch 'Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht' (auch Fragezeichen)


----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> *Filmzitate im Zusammenhang mit 'dem rikman' deuten meist auf Dirty Harry (Teil irgendwas) hin... (?)
> 
> Alternativ gäbs noch 'Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht' (auch Fragezeichen) *



Aha ... also auch 16-Ender lesen diesen thread ... !
(ich höre schon Basti posten: häääääääh??????) ... aber jetzt könntest Du uns doch mal Dein bike zeigen, damit ich mal wieder auf den Hochsitz steigen kann und darauflosballere! 
Ansonsten danke für die kostenlose Nachhilfe ... "Dirty Harry" also ... ach nee so doll ist Harald Schmidt dann doch nicht ...!

phaty


----------



## rotwilderer (15. September 2002)

Ach menno Phatty...
Das Leben spielt sich doch nicht nur im Fernsehen ab. Schonmal was von einem Film namens Dirty Harry gehört?

Und sowieso... Lieber 16 Enden als nur einen Schwanz

:-D


----------



## rotwilderer (15. September 2002)

Ach, bevor ichs vergess: Auch die zweite Nachhilfe war kostenlos...

Und damit Du überhaupt noch was zum Ballern hast, hier mein Beik(!). Ich hab das Foto extra unscharf gemacht, damit man nicht erkennen kann, wie häßlich es eigentlich ist.

Man beachte besonders die schicke OBI-Holzhütte im Hintergrund, die ich selber im Schweiße meines Angesichts aufgestellt habe.

:-D


----------



## eL (15. September 2002)

Bäng Boom Bäng 
kann ja eigentlich sonst kein anderer sein
Uns rikman lebt ja förmlich diesen film 

L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> *Ach menno Phatty...
> Das Leben spielt sich doch nicht nur im Fernsehen ab. Schonmal was von einem Film namens Dirty Harry gehört?
> *



     

Du hast noch nicht so viel von mir gelesen oder??? Mir is schon klar, dass "Dirty Harry" ein Film ist... 
Naja immerhin hast Du jetzt einen orginal Basti gebaut - das schafft auch nicht jeder beim zweiten Posting! RESPEKT!!!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> *Ach, bevor ichs vergess: Auch die zweite Nachhilfe war kostenlos...
> 
> Und damit Du überhaupt noch was zum Ballern hast, hier mein Beik(!). Ich hab das Foto extra unscharf gemacht, damit man nicht erkennen kann, wie häßlich es eigentlich ist.
> ...



Och Manno ... mit Dir hat man ja aber wirklich keinen Spass - sogar Dein Beik sieht gut aus - Schonzeit! Okay die Gabel stört etwas aber sonst ein eher gelungenes Ensemble... Hast vielleich ne hässliche Frau über die wir herziehen könnten ...???

Da kommt schon mal einer neu online und hat KEIN Cracknfail und schon gibt es nix mehr zu motzen ... !

phaty


----------



## rotwilderer (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Du hast noch nicht so viel von mir gelesen oder???*



Nö, das ertrag ich nicht...
Aber ich freu mich, daß ich Dir soviel Freude bereite...

:-D


Edit: Über mein Weib kann man auch nicht herziehen... Auch wenn sie natürlich mit Deiner "Saufziege" von der vorherigen Seite nicht mithalten kann.. *hehe*


----------



## eL (15. September 2002)

Hörma mein vollsten respeckt zu dem rothirsch<---heißt der harry?

nee ma echt schaut doch gut aus und ausserdem sind die schnell und ausdauernd <--- habs heut wieder erleben dürfen

El-der rehe mag-diabolo


----------



## rotwilderer (15. September 2002)

Schön, daß Euch mein Beik so gut gefällt.
Allerdings hat noch niemand was positives über meine schöne Holzhütte gesagt. Das finde ich ziemlich ernüchternd.
Naja, wie auch immer...

@el-diabolo:
Einen Namen hat mein Beik eigentlich nicht...
Dazu noch einen Brüller, der garantiert keinen Bart hat: Wozu auch, es kommt sowieso nicht, wenn man es ruft...

*Hahaha*


----------



## Kokopelli (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> *Dazu noch einen Brüller, der garantiert keinen Bart hat: Wozu auch, es kommt sowieso nicht, wenn man es ruft...
> 
> *Hahaha* *



Dat is von Otto!

@phaty:So,du willst also meckern...hmmmmmmmmmmm...soll ich wirklich?

GUCK MAL!!!!!:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (15. September 2002)

DICKER,MACH SOFOCHT MTV AN:SHAKIRA UNPLUGGED MIT SCHWARZEN(!) HAAREN!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *DICKER,MACH SOFOCHT MTV AN:SHAKIRA UNPLUGGED MIT SCHWARZEN(!) HAAREN!!!!!! *



Sabberlätzchen ist schon ausgepackt ... !


----------



## Marcus (15. September 2002)

rotwilder hat's erraten, es war aus 'Was nich passt...'

Als Belohnung mein umlackierten Singlespeeder!

Marcus


----------



## Marcus (15. September 2002)

Noch was, EL: BANG BOOM BANG schreibt man BANG BOOM BANG und nicht anders, dat glaub man ja Jung!

M.

Phaty, Shakira wieder vorbei? Kannst die Kleenex wieder wegpacken!


----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> Als Belohnung mein umlackierten Singlespeeder!
> 
> Marcus *




OH MY GOD HAVE MERCY!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Als Belohnung mein umlackierten Singlespeeder!
> 
> *



Du hast echt Langeweile,oder

Ja,Shakira ist vorbei  Oh mann,war das geiel 

Koko*will Bild*


----------



## Kokopelli (15. September 2002)

Zeig ich's mir halt selber 

So sah's mal aus,des Bunny:






Uns so ist's heute.Auch hübsch


----------



## eL (15. September 2002)

ok rik magst recht haben
goile foddomontage rik

L


----------



## phatlizard (16. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> Phaty, Shakira wieder vorbei? Kannst die Kleenex wieder wegpacken! *



Wir Wessis benutzen doch eher:







... Traditionalisten die wir sind!

phaty


----------



## bsg (16. September 2002)

@rikman: also für die farbe wird dir noch nachträglich der preis fürs allerhässlichste bike zuerkannt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (16. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Aha ... also auch 16-Ender lesen diesen thread ... !
> ...



keien angst großer selbst ich weis was ein 16-ender is du alter kampfhirsch

na ja trotzdem is rotwild in meinen augen auch nix anderes als 'n crack'nfail also who cares


----------



## lebaron (16. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *rotwilder hat's erraten, es war aus 'Was nich passt...'
> 
> Als Belohnung mein umlackierten Singlespeeder!
> ...



rikman du tieeeeeeeeeeer

zu so früher morgenstunde solche bilder-du willst mich wohl umbringen-boaaaaaah is mir schlecht

....halt was ist das ich bekom meine augen nimmer mehr auf.......aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lebaron (16. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Du hast echt Langeweile,oder
> ...



nee oder jetzt fängt deer auch schon an.....mann so doll is moppira ja nu wirklich net-jenny is da schon ne gaaaaaaaaaanz andere liga


----------



## bsg (16. September 2002)

@rikman: den würde ich wirklich so lackieren lassen, ich hätte da noch die passenden sticker für deinen rahmen *g* :


----------



## Marcus (16. September 2002)

nee, nee die decals habe ich schon, schau mal!


----------



## bsg (16. September 2002)

und auf dem oberrohr dann gross und fett KEN oder wie *ggg* ?

P O R N O !


----------



## lebaron (16. September 2002)

weil......so befohlen............ruuuuuutsch..................sorry whoa


----------



## phatlizard (16. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *nee, nee die decals habe ich schon, schau mal! *



DH-Barbie??? Du bist keine Downhill-Nutte Ricky Du bist ne Downhill-Tucke!!!
Hab ich Dich eigentlich geküsst bei der Party in Todtnau??? Mann da ist ein Riss in meinem Film ....

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2002)

Na,dann wollen wir der Erinnerung doch mal auf die Sprünge helfen:
Nur weil du nich an Sarahs Titten durftest, wolltest du mich gleich ausziehen und alle anderen abknutschen 

Ja ja,die Hormone! 

Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (16. September 2002)

Genau, und seit dem kauft er auch regelmassig Amica, Marie Claire, Vogue und den ganzen Crap.


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2002)

Komisch,Phaty wehrt sich gar nicht! Warum wohl? Zuviele Zeugen?   

Koko


----------



## whoa (16. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *hi mein bester,
> 
> die papprolle ist gestern eingetrudelt.
> ...



Freut mich das die Postkutsche durchgekommen is. 
War gar kein so leichtes Unterfangen, denn des Barons Schergen lauerten überall.. 

-nun.Ti-Achsen.für's.Hot.besitzend- 
whhoooaaaa.....


----------



## jkarwath (17. September 2002)

Hy,

hab keine Ahnung obs hier immer noch ums hässlichste bike geht, hab aber auch keine lust mit 56 k modem + telefonkabel 200 seiten durchzukucken. jedenfalls sind die cannondale killer v`s ja  an sich wohl schon die hässlichten rahmen die es gibt. jedenfalls fährt hier bei uns an der uni ein neger mit einem baumarktstahlnachbau in neongrün, sogar mit federgabel rum. ist echt abartig, aber schwer vor die kamera zu bekommen.
und dann gibts noch das raven 2 als stahlnachbau, von Fischer oder so auf jedem gutsortiertem baumarkt, wär finich auch ein heisser kandidat

JÖrg


----------



## Kokopelli (17. September 2002)

Juuuuuuut,
also:der Wettbewerb is schon lange abgeschlossen,so seit ca. 170 Seiten
Natürlich ziehen wir weiterhin über unserer Meinung nach häßliche Räder her,Cannondale ist da ein gern gesehenes Opfer.

Allerdings wünschen wir uns trotz aller 'Nettigkeiten',die wir uns manchmal an den Kopf werfen, eine politisch korrekte Ausdrucksweise.  
Ich denke,du weisst,was ich meine!

In diesem Sinne,wir haben nichts gegen Beiträge von 'Neuen',sie sollten aber im Rahmen bleiben!

Mann mann,unsd sowas am frühen Morgen 

Koko*kopfschütteln*


----------



## bsg (17. September 2002)

@rikman: ich sage da nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (17. September 2002)

ja, aber DOWNHILLNUTTE


----------



## bsg (17. September 2002)

na gut


----------



## Marcus (17. September 2002)

Geht doch!


----------



## lebaron (17. September 2002)

hab jetzt auch ma wieder was gesagt



wie siehts eigentlich aus gibbet denn hier keinen mehr der noch bilder posten aknn oder ma wieder ein oder mehrere neue gesichter????????????


----------



## lebaron (17. September 2002)

...........mir grade ma auffält


wat is eigentlich mit uns' rob und L  haben die sich abgeseilt oder lesen die nur noch heimlich mit?


----------



## eL (17. September 2002)

Porno


----------



## lebaron (17. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Porno *



wie heist es doch so schön wenn man vom "diabolo" spricht


----------



## lebaron (17. September 2002)

auch Herr Andrack hat's schon gehabt

YIIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  am  16.07.2002

wat sagt man dazu


----------



## phatlizard (17. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Porno *



EL Du bist ein krankes Tier!!! schweinegeil!! Sofort im SSFORUM posten!!!
Das gibt einen Eintrag auf der ssem.de site ... sofort Bilder an ITZ schicken - wir machen Dich berühmt!


----------



## eL (17. September 2002)

Wat echt ey???oder verarschte mir???
also pic´s sin kein problem aber ik werd wo ma noch welche in seinem natürlichem lebensraum machen nich das da welche denken Singelspeeder werden erst verkrüppelt und dann in dunklen kellern eingepfercht 
dat oberpornoste kommt ja noch ran und zwar die HS22 Blue von 1997 nur der spacken wo ich die gekauft hab der liefert einfach nich  muss da nochma druck machen!!

L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (17. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Porno *



Wa..Wa..Wa..WAAAAAAAASSSSSS IST DAAAAAAASSS DENNNNN????

EL! Schäm dich!Mann sieht das schei§§e aus 

Na ja,wenigstens kannste mit dem Hobel nicht mehr kopfüber gehen 

Och männo,das sah doch vorher richtig cool aus 

Koko*kanns nich fassen*


----------



## eL (17. September 2002)

hörma koko dafür funktioniert dat jetz
nich wie so ne Maniwasweisich 4 oder 3 oder hols doch der kukuck.

L


----------



## DocSnyder (17. September 2002)

Bisher konnt man sich in diesem Forum "nur" Netzhautschäden zuziehen.


----------



## eL (17. September 2002)

Stork Riesen sin legga!!!!
den ersten ess ich immernoch gleich  hmmmmmm

L


----------



## joe yeti (17. September 2002)

ich habe mein erstes klein ano 1990 bei micha gekauft. und jetzt baut der so was. oh sieht das s......e. was soll das gebogene unterrohr bringen?

    joe


die welt ist so bööööööööööse


----------



## Kokopelli (17. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> * was soll das gebogene unterrohr bringen?
> 
> :*



SOLLBRUCHSTELLE


----------



## joe yeti (17. September 2002)

aber mal ehrlich was soll das ? bitte markus sage mal ???



grüsse joe


----------



## Deleted 3968 (18. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> SOLLBRUCHSTELLE *



           
Geil!!


----------



## DocSnyder (18. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ich habe mein erstes klein ano 1990 bei micha gekauft. und jetzt baut der so was. oh sieht das s......e. was soll das gebogene unterrohr bringen?
> 
> joe
> ...



Wer ist micha?!

Ich zitiere mal inkl. Dreckpfuhler von Starshot.de:
"Mit einen neuen Rebel mit gebogenem Unterrohr sollen sowohl Gewich, Seifigkeit als auch Haltbarkeit verbessert worden sein. Zudem schlägt eine Gabel mit der Krone beim Stuurz nicht mehr am Rahmen an."

Der erste Rahmen mit dem man zum Urologen muss:
"Herr Doktor, mein Rohr hängt durch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *aber mal ehrlich was soll das ? bitte markus sage mal ???
> *



Das hat er extra für die "Bike" gebaut um Henri "Punkrocker" Lesewitz zu irritieren! ... oder wart mal ... das ist doch die orginal Nachbildung eines Buckelwal-Penises ... 
Mann-O-Mann für Storck-Gebilde könnte ich glatt mein Hobby aufgeben: Cracknfail-Trashing!

Ach ja: Bike 10/02 - heute gekauft garnicht mal so schlecht - naja ist ja auch ein Germans drin ... ausserdem sind hiermit wieder einmal die nächsten 20 Postings gesichtert, die mir jetzt erzählen wollen, dass die Bike immer noch Schei§§e ist! Ich sag mal die Talsohle ist durchschritten ...

phaty


----------



## Altitude (18. September 2002)

Die letzjährigen S-Works Rahmen von Specia**** hatten auch schon diese komische Sollbruchstelle...


zum Thema "Stahl in der Bike"...
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß die sich an so ein heißes Eisen noch wagen...

...was kommt als nächstes???? -  ein Singlespeedtest??????

- ein Feindbild fängt an zu bröckeln


----------



## eL (18. September 2002)

Also ich für mein teil bekomme bei gebogenen Rohren immer brechanfälle egal ob das unterrohr vom storck das oberrohr vom scalpel/cube oder minijekyll alles sieht irgendwie ätzend aus

L


----------



## phatlizard (18. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> zum Thema "Stahl in der Bike"...
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß die sich an so ein heißes Eisen noch wagen...
> ...



Ich glaube, mit Henri haben wir es uns verscherzt ... da kommt doch hoffentlich kein Singlespeed-Test ... oder Henri? Komm schon alter Passivleser - tu uns das nicht an ... !

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (18. September 2002)

die machen nie nen ss-test in der bike   

den ss fährt ja sowieso keiner  

und cd test die nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

   joe


----------



## eL (18. September 2002)

welchen singelspeeder wolln den die testen???? dein?mein? euren?  jeder singelspeeder ist so individuel wie nen maßanzug. Sowas kann ma halt nich vonne stange kaufen!!!!und wers doch tut dat überhaupt nich begriffen worum es geht.So das meine meinung.

L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> * welchen singelspeeder wolln den die testen???? *



Da hast Du natürlich Recht ... *aber* 

- Kona
- Cracknfail
- Specialized
- Haro

kommt alles 2003 ... oder ist schon da! Spätestens das Auftauchen der Coladose wird uns einen SS-Artikel bescheren ... Wenn Henri Arsch in der Hose hat, dann gibt es gleich noch Bilder vom CD-Tossing aus Todtnau ... die Fotos hat er ...
Aber okay das wäre wirklich etwas zu viel verlangt!

phaty!

P.S.: Garnicht erst versuchen, das Singlespeeden "cool" zu halten, indem man es für was besonderes hält... das funktioniert eh nicht ... ein Bike is nur so cool wie sein Fahrer, und nicht wie der Kult oder die Scene ...
Ich meine immerhin schafft es Koko sogar noch Kult in ein gefälsches YETI einzuhauchen ... !


----------



## ZeFlo (18. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> .......
> Ich meine immerhin schafft es Koko sogar noch Kult in ein gefälsches YETI einzuhauchen ... ! *



ja aber ganz ohne authentische teile gehts nicht, ohne die *ECHTEN BLAUEN * schnällspannär wirds mit der annäherung ans orginal nix.    

wirklichechteyetisschätzend
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ja aber ganz ohne authentische teile gehts nicht, ohne die ECHTEN BLAUEN  schnällspannär wirds mit der annäherung ans orginal nix.
> ...



Moien!Tschuldi,ging nich früher. Bin beim Ablecken der Schnellspanner doch glatt dran klebengeblieben 

@flo:Sie sind da!!!Mann,sieht das geiel aus!Die bringen den Hinterbau erst richtig zur Geltung!Jetzt übersieht keiner mehr den kunstvoll GESCHWEISSTEN Übergang von Ketten- zu Sitzstrebe 

@Phatyanke für die Blumen,erwarte mein Rad demnächst auf www.ssem.de bei Peoples 

Koko*blau macht geil*


----------



## ZeFlo (18. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Moien!Tschuldi,ging nich früher. Bin beim Ablecken der Schnellspanner doch glatt dran klebengeblieben
> ...



tztztz da war auf den gewinden doch kupferpaste drauf - gut ist das nicht - kann u. u. zu farbenblindheit führen, soll heissen blau wird als rot wahrgenommen    

falscheyetismitrotenteileniiihgitt
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> tztztz da war auf den gewinden doch kupferpaste drauf - gut ist das nicht - kann u. u. zu farbenblindheit führen, soll heissen blau wird als rot wahrgenommen
> flo *



Waaaaaaasss??~spuck* *spuck* *spuck*...

Puh,zum Glück noch alles blau 

Koko*fehlt noch ne HR-Nabe*


----------



## DocSnyder (18. September 2002)




----------



## DocSnyder (18. September 2002)

Lebaron, hast Du dir das nach dem letzten Treffen mit Nadinschen eintätowieren lassen?


----------



## DocSnyder (18. September 2002)

Chilenische Kantenklatscher, auch bekannt als Chlatscher:


----------



## DocSnyder (18. September 2002)

Isch mags klassisch (geht wohl so mit Hängen und Würgen noch als klassich durch, oder):

1997 Voodoo Bokor, XT/Gripshift, 1998 Z-1 (4"), Race Face cranks/Ring God Bashring, 219's/GT hubs, Bontrager Jones tires, Precision Billet V-Brakes, Race Face headset, Kore Elite stem, Titec Ti bar, Titec post, SDG saddle


----------



## whoa (18. September 2002)

die Gabel is fett, der Rest.. naja 

aber der Wahnsinn is ja wohl die Cooks Türklinke!  genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> aber der Wahnsinn is ja wohl die Cooks Türklinke!  genial *



Ich glaube da werde ich meine Cooks auch demnächst einbauen! Zu mehr sind die auch nicht zu gebrauchen - also wegen dem Innenlager ...

Phaty


----------



## polo (19. September 2002)

Rätsel für alle Titan-Fetischisten: Von welchem Hersteller kommt diese Naht?


----------



## Lowrider (19. September 2002)

@Polo

von einem Schweissroboter der Firma....
...Litespeed?!?!?


----------



## polo (19. September 2002)

nee, weitere Tipps?


----------



## DocSnyder (19. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *Rätsel für alle Titan-Fetischisten: Von welchem Hersteller kommt diese Naht? *



Nu sach schon...


----------



## DocSnyder (19. September 2002)

Gynäkologogen-Stühle kommen immer mehr in Mode:


----------



## polo (19. September 2002)

Moots - ob die auch Gynäkologen-Stühle bauen. Wohl nicht, dafür sieht dieses Etwas von denen ähnlich bescheuert aus!?


----------



## Hoerni (19. September 2002)

I got a woody -- eh jeah huhu huhuhu eeehhh cool hu hu hu!

Ich geh am Stock, zu den Gynokologenstühlen sollten sie auch 6 mal konifizierte und gut lackierte Stützen für die Kotzbecken herstellen die neben meinen Schreibtisch stehen sollten! Mann ist das eine Sauerei hier ;-[]


----------



## phatlizard (19. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *I got a woody -- eh jeah huhu huhuhu eeehhh cool hu hu hu!
> 
> Ich geh am Stock, zu den Gynokologenstühlen sollten sie auch 6 mal konifizierte und gut lackierte Stützen für die Kotzbecken herstellen die neben meinen Schreibtisch stehen sollten! Mann ist das eine Sauerei hier ;-[]
> ...



So viel kann man garnicht essen, wie man kotzen müsste!!!!

*AB JETZT IST KRIEG!!! * 

Keine Schonung für Cracknfail mehr - das ist Gotteslästerung!!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (19. September 2002)

Immer schön ruhig Phaty der schmerz lässt bestimmt gleich nach.
und zur belohnung gibbet heut noch bilders vonne EVO2 meines pornosingelspeeders

L


----------



## phatlizard (19. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Immer schön ruhig Phaty der schmerz lässt bestimmt gleich nach.
> *



Nee Alter, das Bild ist in mein Gehirn gebrannt!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (19. September 2002)

...ich weiss doch was Dich geil macht!!!


----------



## lebaron (19. September 2002)

mann wat sagt man dazu da denkt man es geht net mehr schlimmer und dann kommt da wieder sone dose-BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHH

*warum gibt es keinen kotzsmiley?*

naja ich werd euch jedenfalls ab morgen ganz offiziell einganzes wochen ende verlassen und vermissen-mann wat wird dat einsam!


----------



## itz (19. September 2002)

Oh sieh nur da, mein ganzer Stolz ein C'dale ganz aus Balsaholz  

Chris, der jetzt den Schleifkopf für die Bohrmaschine sucht um diesen ekel Schriftzug mit C am Anfang und e am Ende von seinem Unterrohr wegzubekommen .... *pfuiBäh*


----------



## itz (19. September 2002)

Ich hab das passende Gerät für a.) zur Flucht vor'm Woody oder für b.) zum überrollen vom Woody ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (19. September 2002)

ach übrigens s'Raggede wird mit Cantis abgebremst  

Und was zum Magengegend beruhigen ....


----------



## itz (19. September 2002)

@ Phaty :

Ey Du Fleschefall, mach entweder mal Deinen Posteingang leer oder dat Telefon an  

Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (19. September 2002)

Soooooooo,da haben wir's ja wieder!
Während andere Gesellen dieses Forums in den letzen Tagen ihre Fast-Sympathie zu C********e kundgetan haben(gell,Phaty), bin ich meiner Abneigung wenigstens treu geblieben.


Dieses Woody sieht ja wohl einfach nur zum Frühstück auswerfen aus   

Da nützen auch die schönen Kettenblätter vom Foto drunter nichts 

Koko*mir is schlecht*


----------



## lebaron (19. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Soooooooo,da haben wir's ja wieder!
> Während andere Gesellen dieses Forums in den letzen Tagen ihre Fast-Sympathie zu C********e kundgetan haben(gell,Phaty), bin ich meiner Abneigung wenigstens treu geblieben.
> 
> ...



gut so hartbleiben ist devise


*still doesn't like cd*


----------



## DocSnyder (19. September 2002)

Anabolika-Bomber


----------



## Kokopelli (19. September 2002)

Phaty,das ist dein Ziel   

Koko*nicht bös gemeint*


----------



## whoa (19. September 2002)

Das hölzerne C'dale muß ein Fake, so krank kann keiner sein.. never! 

Und olivgrün is ehrlich gesagt auch nich meine Welt, dann doch lieber neon.. 

..oder orange!


----------



## phatlizard (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *Das hölzerne C'dale muß ein Fake, so krank kann keiner sein.. never!
> 
> Und olivgrün is ehrlich gesagt auch nich meine Welt, dann doch lieber neon..
> ...



Wie war nochmal der Preis für die unverschämte Bewerbung von Tanzveranstaltungen in Berlin? Wir müssen whoa mal ne Rechnung schicken!
Okay wir nehmen auch Naturalien - Bilder von knutschenden Teenagern (Beide weiblich versteht sich!) gelten als Zahlungsmittel!

phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (20. September 2002)

@ Itz:

Was ist denn das für ein monstergeiler, olivenfarbener Bolide?  
Klarer Fall, da ist guter Geschmack kein Fremdwort!

Steinhummer


----------



## whoa (20. September 2002)

Ok ok, hier schon mal eine kleine Vorauszahlung... 

...Bilder sind aus'm Mai - "The House of Jetsetting"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (20. September 2002)

So mehr gibbet nich...


----------



## itz (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@ Itz:
> 
> Was ist denn das für ein monstergeiler, olivenfarbener Bolide?
> ...



Hi Steinhummer,

Gelle der is richtig hübsch  , das ist ein Hunter - Standard Single Speed.
Und da gibt's mehr da von : http://www.huntercycles.com/

Cheers Chris 

P.S: Watch out for the racin' couch ... sehr sehr interessant !!!


----------



## itz (20. September 2002)

ey whoa ... wie es gibt nicht mehr ?!? 

 Du bist imma sooooo gemein *schluchtz*  

The Horns of Jericho ..... oder doch einfach nur Jericho ?!?


----------



## itz (20. September 2002)

Die Dinger sind richtig Detailverliebt gemacht ... schön dat !!


----------



## itz (20. September 2002)

...und weil ich schon dabei bin ...


----------



## itz (20. September 2002)

... kann ich mal vergessen ein Bild anzuhängen


----------



## itz (20. September 2002)

... und höchst sinnvoll EBB


----------



## Steinhummer (20. September 2002)

Q Itz:

Ich bin verliebt  !!!!!!! Hunter - toller Name schon! Und diese Verarbeitung...

Wird aber leider eine unglückliche Liebe bleiben - keine Kohle  Hast du son Teil?

Die Renncouch ist...ähem...interessant.

Steinhummer (der Monostays liebt)


----------



## itz (20. September 2002)

... keine Kohle .. ach du meinst diesen Dauerzustand in dem man sich nicht sofort kaufen kann was man will 
Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor und zu all dem Elend fahr ich auch kein Hunter. 
Aber wenn dann kommt mir eher ein Soulcraft ins Haus, in die hab ich mich nämlich verliebt   

Chris

P.S: Willst du nicht mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Lobster posten. Weil ich find die Teile auch recht lekker, da war neulich so ein goiles auf der Brodie Seite ... ist hier auch irgendwo im Thread (irgendwo zwischen Seite 79 und 183  , glaube ich zumindest  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (20. September 2002)

@ Itz:

Ähem... der Lobster...Bilder - also momentan eher nicht. Da ist nämlich auch ein Kindersitz dran und ein Frauensattel und ein höhenverstellbarer Vorbau 
Ist momentan das Zwergeneinsatzfahrzeug meiner Holden, weil deren P-21 eher Kindersitz-ungeeignet ist. Aber vielleicht find ich ja noch ein Bild aus der Vorzwergenzeit...

Steinhummer (Porsche mit AHK;-))


----------



## whoa (20. September 2002)

Also wenn ich mir den Tretlagerbereich wegdenke isses ja ganz nett!








Aber die SSp-Krücke da oben is jawohl der absolut Schmu..
Was soll'n das darstellen.. wie bitte sieht der Flaschenhalter aus, der da montiert werden soll? ..der absolute Wahnsinn sind jedoch die Ausfallenden - nach oben offen - yeah...
  

Und dann quält mich noch die Frage, wie die Federung funktionieren soll?
Bitte um Aufklärung, ich raff's nich!


----------



## Steinhummer (20. September 2002)

@ Itz:

Eins hab ich - in recht bescheidener Qualität


----------



## itz (20. September 2002)

@Steinhummer,

das hätte Tom Ritchey bestimmt gefallen, ein P21 mit Kindersitz . Der Hummer sieht nett aus   

@whoa,

ich denk mir mal, das is so ne soft-tail Konstruktion mal anders ... bei dem flexen die Sattelstreben und das Sitzrohr anstatt der Kettenstreben wie sonst ... hab ja auch keinen Schimmer ob's taugt   
Auf jeden Fall höchst interessant, und vielleicht lackieren sie das Ding extra für dich auch in Neon PINK  

Chris


----------



## itz (20. September 2002)

Nach fünf Minuten fiese Konstruktion anschauen und absoluter Unlust auf Arbeiten .... bin ich drauf gekommen das dann vielleicht  "doch nur"    das Oberrohr flext .... ich bin gerade verwirrt ... und alles wegen Whoa  

Chris


----------



## lebaron (20. September 2002)

posting für die nächstens 4 tage-also macht schön weiter mit den bunten bildern


basti versucht natürlich auch welche vom geißkopf mitzubringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (20. September 2002)

Aha, Basti geht KANTENKLATSCHEN  viel Spass da ...
da würd das Pedal Power aber frohlocken !!!

Kannst ja auf dem Rückweg hier vorbei kommen, wir bauen morgen die ersten Sprünge bei uns auf's Gelände *frei*  

Chris

P.S: Nur Kanten klatschen nicht auf's Gesicht klatschen, Gelle


----------



## ZeFlo (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.......
> basti versucht natürlich auch welche vom geißkopf mitzubringen *



*4 K A N T A L U R O H R F E T I S C H I S T 
* 

        


ichhabsschonimmergewusst
flo


----------



## Hoerni (20. September 2002)

.. suchst du noch was blaues? Damit der spass richtig durchgemischt wird HIER

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1860407239


----------



## whoa (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Nach fünf Minuten fiese Konstruktion anschauen und absoluter Unlust auf Arbeiten .... bin ich drauf gekommen das dann vielleicht  "doch nur"    das Oberrohr flext .... ich bin gerade verwirrt ... und alles wegen Whoa
> 
> Chris *



Recht hast Du - Funktionsprinzip scheint wie bei 'nem Slingshot zu sein...
...nur das hier das Oberrohr flexen muß. Da hätt ich kein Vertrauen zu...


----------



## u-vee (20. September 2002)

... dieses HUNTER ist ja ein getarntes slingshot... etwas steifer wahrscheinlich, aber was solls

wer erinnert sich noch an kommissar hunter?

greetz, kater karlo


----------



## Steinhummer (20. September 2002)

@ Itz: Fährt auch klasse, perfekt für Singletrails. Kenne nur ein Rad, das handlingmäßig ausgewogener ist, Holdes P-21.

Tja, den Anblick P-21  mit Kindersitz muss ich Mister Tom leider ersparen - seh schon die hauchzarten Röhrlein unterm Gewicht unseres dicken Kindes einknicken 

@ u-vee: Wer ist Kommissar Hunter? Aber wo wir grad beim fröhlichen Assoziieren sind: Wie wärs mit Hunter S. Thompson, diesem Gott am Journalistenhimmel?

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (20. September 2002)

Also ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber die macht mir echt Angst ...!

phaty


----------



## itz (20. September 2002)

Na meine kleine, wie heisst du denn ?!? 

B Ä R B E E E E L ...


----------



## phatlizard (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Na meine kleine, wie heisst du denn ?!?
> 
> B Ä R B E E E E L ...
> ...



   

Die sieht aus, wie die Kleine, die mir in der 5. Klasse immer die Milch geklaut hat! Da soll man mal kein verschrobenes Frauenbild bekommen!

phaty

P.S.: Bevor Jemand fragt: in der 5. Klasse war ich echt zierlich... !


----------



## Steinhummer (20. September 2002)

phaty

                         P.S.: Bevor Jemand fragt: in der 5. Klasse war ich echt zierlich... !

Obwohl du da schon hart auf die 17 zugingst    

Steinhummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Also ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber die macht mir echt Angst ...!
> 
> phaty *



..die Mimik war garantiert eine andere, nachdem es an der "PlayersBar" 'nen netten "OrangenDrink" gab! 

Und außerdem.. gar keine Kommentare zu der herzallerliebsten Dame in der Mitte des Bildes?
Kommt enttäuscht mich nich... Sie war den Abend mein Favourite!


----------



## phatlizard (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Und außerdem.. gar keine Kommentare zu der herzallerliebsten Dame in der Mitte des Bildes?
> Kommt enttäuscht mich nich... Sie war den Abend mein Favourite!  *



Tja aber auch die ist an diesem Abend nicht mit Dir nach Hause gegangen, sondern mit einm extrem schwul aussehenden Männer-Model namens Pascale!
Quäl Dich doch nicht selber so whoa!

phat


----------



## Hoerni (20. September 2002)

.. der hätte auch Spaß an BÄÄÄÄRBEL!!

Am geilsten ist aber die Popelbremse, die verhindert dass Sägespäne bei zu harten Kurven direkt in die Fresse fliegen


----------



## itz (20. September 2002)

Frage mich, ob das Holz C'dale wohl brennt  
... wäre doch was dolles für's C'dale tossing als Nebenevent noch C'dale burning  

Chris


----------



## itz (20. September 2002)

Ach ist der Typ ganz in gelb nicht irgend einer von dieser irgendwann mal gesendeten Fernseh Serie mit den Bikecops *so was bescheuertes*.... der guckt so halb gefährlich halb cool ... passen würde es ja


----------



## Hoerni (20. September 2002)

und inner Pfeife rauchen! Ob das wohl knallt?  

Würde einigen hier bestimmt das Hirn durchquirlen und sie reif für die Klapse machen!  

Auf jeden Fall nur mit gaaanz dunkler Brille ansehen wegen die Sicherheit! 

Gerne würde ich auch meine Motorsäge mal an dem Teil ausprobieren - hehehhehehhhheeeeeheeeheeeeeeee


----------



## polo (20. September 2002)

soll eigentlich auf cds auch ein zwangspfand eingeführt werden? stellen die deswegen auf holz um?


----------



## phatlizard (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *soll eigentlich auf cds auch ein zwangspfand eingeführt werden? stellen die deswegen auf holz um? *



Das ist mal ein wirklich guter Ansatz! Würde die Sache wenigstens erklären!
Und der China-Mann weiter oben, der hat doch damals bei den Cartwrights gekocht oder?

phaty


----------



## itz (20. September 2002)

Also was Pfand betrifft ist C'dale doch der absolute Vorreiter !!!
Zumindest ist deren Pfandsystem so ähnlich wie das geplante, gibt zwar kein Geld zurück aber immer wieder nen neuen Rahmen  
Und ehrlich gesagt es funktioniert wunderbar  

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (20. September 2002)

.. schon längst eingeführt - bei den Blechstärken? Die Rohre werden doch als Stangenware aus der Coca-Cola-Dosenfabrik direkt zu CD geliefert. Da bekommen die schon nächstes Jahr mit der Pfandverordnung Probleme in D


----------



## polo (20. September 2002)

logisch weitergedahct heißt das: 

mehr dosen werden zurückgegeben ==> mehr cds werden produziert. 

ui


----------



## Hoerni (20. September 2002)

Penner gesehen, die schoben Einkaufswagen voller CDs zum Pfand-Dosen-Automaten. Aber glücklich wurden die mit den Teilen nicht so recht, auf Sprite und Coladosen gabs immer einen quarter, auf CDs nur 10 cent. Jedenfalls waren danach die Straßen wieder sauber...


----------



## phatlizard (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *.. schon längst eingeführt - bei den Blechstärken? Die Rohre werden doch als Stangenware aus der Coca-Cola-Dosenfabrik direkt zu CD geliefert. Da bekommen die schon nächstes Jahr mit der Pfandverordnung Probleme in D  *



Aber Hoerni ... wie steht es denn dann um Dein *ALU*tech??? 
Könnte ja auch problematisch werden .... wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Guido Westerwelle Umweltminister wird ... !! Ach nee dann doch lieber Dosenpfand!

phaty


----------



## polo (20. September 2002)

das wär auch so ein kandidat für den recycling-hof


----------



## phatlizard (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *logisch weitergedahct heißt das:
> 
> mehr dosen werden zurückgegeben ==> mehr cds werden produziert.
> ...



Wehred den Anfängen!!!

Trinkt mehr aus Tetra-Pak-Tüten!!!!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (20. September 2002)

nur krass.

das würde ja aus tetra-packs noch weniger halten...


----------



## Hoerni (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Aber Hoerni ... wie steht es denn dann um Dein ALUtech???
> ...



Wie gesagt - das kommt bald wech! Hab ja nun einen Dave Lloyd Rahmen, muß noch lackiert werden und danach zusammengefriemelt. 

Alutech war irgendwie ein Ausrutscher, habs mir gekauft, nachdem irgendsoein Penner mein geliebtes StahlHT ausm Keller gezockt hatte. Und dann wollte ich halt was anderes und fands schei*e Was solls, wird ausgebügelt  

Aber es ist KEIN WOOODDYYYYYYY


----------



## itz (20. September 2002)

Dann lieber Dosenpfand ... oder wenigstens Elephant  

Ach egal ... SOFA KING mit Sid .. gaaaanz böse Welt !


----------



## polo (20. September 2002)

und das passiert, wenn nimmer recycled wird (recycled ist in diesem zusammenhang ja ein gar witziges wort!?!)


----------



## Hoerni (20. September 2002)

HIER! Nehmt DAS! Es wird immer härter, die Stricksockenfraktion wurde such schon durchdrungen - zieht euch warm an


----------



## itz (20. September 2002)

Jetzt hab ich mich doch glatt verschluckt und auf meine Tastatur gesabbert *trief* ... WAS IST DAS ???


----------



## Hoerni (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Jetzt hab ich mich doch glatt verschluckt und auf meine Tastatur gesabbert *trief* ... WAS IST DAS ??? *



Ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen als ich das fand! Da bekomm ich glatt nen WOODY!!


----------



## whoa (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Tja aber auch die ist an diesem Abend nicht mit Dir nach Hause gegangen, sondern mit einm extrem schwul aussehenden Männer-Model namens Pascale!
> ...



So mein Grosser, jetzt streng mal Deine Äuglein an und guck nochmal ganz genau hin.

Pascal? tz tz tz... schwul? tz tz tz... 

Ok, die Person in der Mitte steht auf Kerle, is aber irgendwie nich schwul!
Naja außer wenn man heterosexuelle Weibchen unter schwul einordnet...


----------



## Hoerni (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Pascal? tz tz tz... schwul? tz tz tz...
> ...



Trug er diese Hose? Dann würde ich ihm ALLES zutrauen!!


----------



## whoa (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *
> 
> Trug er diese Hose? Dann würde ich ihm ALLES zutrauen!!    *



Es soll doch immernoch Leute geben, die verstehen nich was sie da lesen.. 

Hoerni sach an, Du bist doch in Wirklichkeit Potsdamer?! 

Ich würd *sie* gern mal in dem rosa Teil bestaunen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (20. September 2002)

aus Hamburg - seit Ewigkeiten in B am P Berg. Mann Alter warn Scherz  

Aber geil wärs doch mit der Hose oder? Ich glaub ich hol mir so eine!!! ABer nur mit unrasierten Beinen. WÜrde auch an 120 kg Altralbodies saugeil aussehen!!


----------



## DocSnyder (20. September 2002)

Brakenfail


----------



## DocSnyder (20. September 2002)

Und wenn wir grad über pink sprechen:
Innen sind sie alle rosa.


----------



## whoa (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *... Mann Alter warn Scherz
> *



/me  ...mental noch nich im WE!


----------



## Hoerni (20. September 2002)

einfach himmlisch!


----------



## phatlizard (20. September 2002)

Doktor Schneider nimmt doch mal das Bild von der Schnecke aus Deinem Posting! Analog-Leitungs-Jockeys sind am weinen!!!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Und außerdem.. gar keine Kommentare zu der herzallerliebsten Dame in der Mitte des Bildes?
> Kommt enttäuscht mich nich... Sie war den Abend mein Favourite!  *



Was in Berlin der Hammer zuz sein scheint,ist halt woanders Standard 

Koko*duckt sich*


----------



## phatlizard (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Was in Berlin der Hammer zu sein scheint,ist halt woanders Standard
> ...



Tja Koko das wir in Rhein-Nähe die besseren Weiber haben ist ja wohl unwidersprochen! 
Ich glaube was im Grossraum Berlin irgendwie geil aussieht schläft sowieso nachts vor Bastis Stube und will rein ...

"Mann Alte ick kann et Dir jetz echt nich besorgen ick muss ersma den Phaty fragen obba noch ne Herschey für mich finden kann ... det musste verstehen ick hab da so meine Prinzipjen ... !"

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (20. September 2002)

"denn berlin is ja keen nejerdorf,wa!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Doktor Schneider nimmt doch mal das Bild von der Schnecke aus Deinem Posting! Analog-Leitungs-Jockeys sind am weinen!!!
> *



phaty, du brauchst dringend ne phattere pipe ans internet


----------



## DocSnyder (20. September 2002)

Koko, wäre dass nicht der ideale Invaliden-Transporter für Phaty? 
Und dann noch in blau


----------



## Kokopelli (20. September 2002)

Ja nee,is klar!
Aber nur,wenn du hinten trittst 

Koko


----------



## phatlizard (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> phaty, du brauchst dringend ne phattere pipe ans internet *



AHHHH noch ein Klugschei$$er ... ! Kannst ja mal bei T-online anfragen, was ihr Anwalt so zum Brief von meinem Anwalt sagt... ach ja da wollten mir doch einige helfen, einen anderen Anbieter zu finden ... alles muss man selbst machen!

phaty 
56K-sucks


----------



## eL (20. September 2002)

he hörma moser hier nich rum. du sagtest "grosser das hat zeit"
wat nu is die zeit rum??? immer schön geschmeidig bleiben


----------



## DocSnyder (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> AHHHH noch ein Klugschei$$er ... ! Kannst ja mal bei T-online anfragen, was ihr Anwalt so zum Brief von meinem Anwalt sagt... ach ja da wollten mir doch einige helfen, einen anderen Anbieter zu finden ... alles muss man selbst machen!
> ...



Ich kenn die Story nicht.
Haste die schon zum Besten gegeben?
Wenn ja Link, wenn nein, heul dich aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (20. September 2002)

versuchs ma mit der phattere pipe ins internet und hat irgendwie nix mit der t-doof zu tun. Und du musst deine ferngespräche nich an irgend son spassemackenverein binde.und wenn de egoshoter magst hast och noch en göttlichen Ping (nee nich Ding )
alles im allen Das cannondale unter den internetzugängen<---konnt ich mir nich verkneifen


----------



## phatlizard (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *he hörma moser hier nich rum. du sagtest "grosser das hat zeit"
> wat nu is die zeit rum??? immer schön geschmeidig bleiben  *



Na Alter da red ich aber doch maximal von 24 Stunden .... wenn ich noch länger warte, dann kommt das Internet bei mir via Glasfaser-Unterarmdick-Kabel rein!

Nee ich brauch ja nur ein paar Tips... dachte immer es gibt nur T-Online und die verlosten Flatrates von AOL ... oder waren das garkeine Flatrates von denen Du gesprochen hast ... !

@Doc

ich werde die Briefe mal posten - t-online hat mir 3 Monate anstelle der Flatrate die Telefongebühren berechnet - ca. 800  ... putzig oder?

phaty!


----------



## eL (20. September 2002)

> t-online hat mir 3 Monate anstelle der Flatrate die Telefongebühren berechnet - ca. 800  ... putzig


 achwat??? die schiene ziehen die immer noch durch????


> wenn ich noch länger warte, dann kommt das Internet bei mir via Glasfaser-Unterarmdick-Kabel rein


 Hörma mach hier keine witze über glasfaser nich.Ich bin glasfasergeschädigter und werd hier nie Dsl bekommen weder vonne t-doof noch vom weihnachtsmann. also möcht ich hier ma um en bissel mehr sensibilität bitten


----------



## phatlizard (21. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> * Hörma mach hier keine witze über glasfaser nich.Ich bin glasfasergeschädigter und werd hier nie Dsl bekommen weder vonne t-doof noch vom weihnachtsmann. also möcht ich hier ma um en bissel mehr sensibilität bitten   *



QDSL bedient meinen Bereich auch nicht ... T-DSL hatte ich innerhalb von 8 Tagen! Ach die Säcke sollen doch einfach an der Börse untergehen und dann kriegen wir wieder einen Staatsbetrieb ... da weiss man wenigstens von Anfang an das die lahm und unflexibel sind!

Basti ist beim Kantenklatschen und schon wird hier nicht mehr gepostet!
Nimmt jemand Wetten an, dass er mindestesns ambulant ins Krankenhaus muss?

phaty


----------



## eL (21. September 2002)

ruhig grosser !!!dan tust du ma Hier schauen das sind meiner meinung die 2te besten


----------



## bsg (21. September 2002)

@phaty: jetzt gebe ich dir mal einen phat korrekten tip. du nimmst jetzt dein t-dsl und dann meldest du dich für den netzzugang bei sontheimer datentechnik an. die günstigen tarife gibts unter www.cyberfun.de . wir arbeiten mit denen sehr lange im sehr hochwertigen business-segment zusammen und da klappt alles wunderbar. und wenn du keine flat haben willst sondern einen volumentarif kann ich dir sogar selbst was anbieten ...


----------



## DocSnyder (21. September 2002)




----------



## DocSnyder (21. September 2002)

Loide, wir ham im Classic-Forum bald mehr Themen wie die Kantenklatscher im 5D...


----------



## Kokopelli (21. September 2002)

Outing!Outing!
Oder wie hast du das festgestellt?
Vonwegen Kanenklatscher-Klatscher, du bist doch auch ein heimlicher Basti

Koko*der nie 5d-Forum liest,weil er's eh nich versteht*


----------



## DocSnyder (21. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Outing!Outing!
> Oder wie hast du das festgestellt?
> Vonwegen Kanenklatscher-Klatscher, du bist doch auch ein heimlicher Basti
> ...



Sieht man auf der Startseite, Spalte Themen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?s=

DocSnyder *deralgerischaufkantenklatscherreagiert*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (21. September 2002)

Wie sieht denn bei dir eine 'algerische' Reaktion aus? 

Koko*muß jetzt weg*


----------



## DocSnyder (21. September 2002)

Eckaat, Wennä, wo seid ihr?! Ich seh nix mehr...


----------



## Litespeed (21. September 2002)

Kinners, das is ja wunderprächtig !

Habt Ihr noch mehr Bilder von solchen Holzgeschichten ?
Schnitze nämlich gerade für mein Vordiplom einen Rennradrahmen aus Holz. Dazu fehlet mir noch die adäquate Bebilderung des Projektberichtes. Also postet und mailt, was das Archiv hergibt, möglichst in brauchbarer Auflösung wie Doc Snyder.
(dafür schon mal eine innige Umarmung, Doc !)

Baschdel


----------



## phatlizard (21. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *... möglichst in brauchbarer Auflösung wie Doc Snyder.
> (dafür schon mal eine innige Umarmung, Doc !)
> *



... und wenn der Herr Doktor weiterhin Fototapeten postet dann gibt es vom Dicken Papa was auf die Finger ... ich denk da weniger an mich (weil ich die Sachen einfach früher abbreche) als an die vielen Millionen Passivleser an den Bildschirmen in der ganzen Welt - die sich alle fragen: "Wie sieht die Pink-Farbene Tussi in der unteren Körperhälfte aus ... ???"

phaty
Ein Herz für Modem-Benutzer!

@Koko: Algerische Reaktion ist wenn blaue Gabeln rosa Windpocken kriegen!


----------



## ZeFlo (22. September 2002)

moin allerseits,

eure äuglein bereit dem schrecken des tages in grausige antlitz zu blicken?    

speziel für freunde munterer farbcocktails und ein gespür für klassische aufbauten:


----------



## DocSnyder (22. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *moin allerseits,
> 
> eure äuglein bereit dem schrecken des tages in grausige antlitz zu blicken?
> ...



Bei mir springt aus unerfindlichen Gründen immer der Bildschirmschoner an wenn das Bild länger als 2 Sekunden auf dem Bildschirm steht.


----------



## phatlizard (22. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *moin allerseits,
> 
> eure äuglein bereit dem schrecken des tages in grausige antlitz zu blicken?
> ...



Ich will sofort wissen, wer das getan hat - und dann auf den Scheiterhaufen mit ihm ... boah das MUSS illegal sein ... !

phaty


----------



## whoa (22. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Tja Koko das wir in Rhein-Nähe die besseren Weiber haben ist ja wohl unwidersprochen!
> ...



Aber sicha...  ...ich merke ich hab's mit Spezialisten zu tun!


@ floibex
Bitte sag mir, daß es sich dabei um ein Mongoose mit Yeti Stickern handelt! Bitte!!! 



Gestern sind mir zwei Dinge klar geworden.. 
1. Ein Ringlé Zooka Stem knarzt schon, wenn ich ihn nur anschau.. 
2. Mit 'nem Trialvorbau kommt man nich grad einfach den Berg.. bzw. Hügel hoch.. 



der.jetzt.zur.Stoiber.Vorsorge.ein.Kreuzchen.setzende.. 
whoa


----------



## ZeFlo (22. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> @ floibex
> ...



DIE antwort auf die euch alle bewegende frage, hat diese hässlichkeit einen namen??????

ja: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1862647078          

zu zwei: brav

immernochfassungslosüberdieseniedertracht
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (22. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde,dass es inkonsequent aufgebaut ist.Da gehören noch weisse Maguras dran,dann isses perfekt...zumindest wenn man sich auf dem schnellsten Wege sein Frühstück angucken möchte



> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> 1. Ein Ringlé Zooka Stem knarzt schon, wenn ich ihn nur anschau..
> *



Ach nee,hättste mal auf uns gehört,wüssteste das schon längs.

koko*der Zooka gegen Syncros getauscht hat*


----------



## whoa (22. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Ach nee,hättste mal auf uns gehört,wüssteste das schon längs.
> ...



Syncros am Yeti.. tz tz tz.. 

Der Ringlé Zooka Stem is ja nich an meinem Rad montiert gewesen, sondern an dem eines Kumpels, natürlich im Gardemaß 10° - 150mm. 
An meinem Bike war der angesprochene Trialvorbau dran... übrigens ein Syncros.


----------



## DocSnyder (22. September 2002)

Das der Typ krank ist sieht man ja auch an dem eingelegten Gang.
Wobei de die Kette sowieso vom kleinsten Blatt nicht wieder raufbekomms, da geschätzt 22/38.
Ausserdem hat se bestimmt schon Rost angesetzt um sich vor der gefährlichen Farbstrahlung zu schützen.


----------



## DocSnyder (22. September 2002)

Hat jemand eigentlich mal den Flaschenhalter genauer angeschaut?
!!!!!!!!CANNONDALE!!!!!!!!


----------



## eL (22. September 2002)

Boa ey den muss ich ham den flaschenhalter


----------



## SteffenScott (22. September 2002)

der das bike so entstellt hat der sollte nie wieder etwas was räder hat in die hände bekommen.
Ob der typ auch so schei.. aussieht wie jetzt das bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (22. September 2002)

...stellt ja eigentlich kein Prob dar, aber was der Typ da vollbracht hat is schon 'ne Leistung für sich, immerhin hat er ja nich irgendwas an den ARC Rahmen geschraubt, sondern fast nur hochwertige Parts.


----------



## MacB (22. September 2002)

Schaut Euch mal in der Yeti-Auktion (danke Floibex) den vorletzten Satz an: "A god powder coat job would make it look brand new."

Ich wollte schon immer mal wissen wie ein komplett gepulvertes Rad aussieht 

Gruss
Mac, der kein Bayrisch lernen will


----------



## DocSnyder (22. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...immerhin hat er ja nich irgendwas an den ARC Rahmen geschraubt, sondern fast nur hochwertige Parts.  *



....wie z.B. den C'dale Flaschenhalter


----------



## eL (22. September 2002)

ich will den ham den halter


----------



## DocSnyder (22. September 2002)

Ich wusste gar nicht das Cook mal Rahmen gebaut hat:

Cook Bros.Racing of Santa Ana, Calif. Original Cruiser frame; 25 years old, hand built frame with hand stamped number on wheel stay. Originally a single speed BMX design, custom rebuilt into 10 spd. mountain bike in late 1970's. All components(except rear derailler) original and are gold anodized. This includes Maxy Cross cranks, Kool Stop Brakes, Suntour derailler, Sugino chain rings. Other components include Avocet sealed wheel bearings; bottom bracket, Colorado soft grips(not pictured), motocross brake handles, Cook Bros. bar pads, Brooks leather spring loaded saddle, Cook Bros. tubular forks,handle bars and seat post blocks,leather trim on the handle bars. This is a very cool bicycle, 2nd owner, bought in 1981. Has been well cared for all these years and rarely ridden in the last 23 years. Only serious bike collectors will truly appreciate. More pictures available-contact seller directly to request.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1859566968


----------



## DocSnyder (22. September 2002)

Der Lenker...


----------



## DocSnyder (22. September 2002)




----------



## whoa (22. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Ich wusste gar nicht das Cook mal Rahmen gebaut hat:
> 
> Cook Bros.Racing of Santa Ana, Calif. Original Cruiser frame...[/url] *



Ich steck zwar nich ganz so in der Materie, aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat der gute Jack Wittmer den Namen "Cook Bros. Racing" doch jemanden abgekauft und danach unter dem Namen seine Kurbeln usw. vertrieben.
Ich denke also der Rahmen wurde noch von den vorherigen Namensrechteinhabern hergestellt, den Gebrüdern Grimm... ähm ich mein natürlich Cook.. 


Um das jetzt nochmal richtig darzustellen bedarf es aber glaub ich der Hilfe einer unserer vielen Historiker... dass war dann doch etwas vor meiner Zeit.


----------



## phatlizard (22. September 2002)

War mir schon klar, dass die Wahl so knapp ausgeht - daher hab ich mich auch ins Kino verzogen ... und jetzt sitz ich hier und bin heilfroh, dass ich mir das nicht angetan habe ... !
Beinahe hätte ich das Land verlassen müssen, da ich immer behauptet habe ich würde auswandern sobald ein Bayer Bundeskanzler wird! Puh das war knapp ... !

phaty!
darfbleiben


----------



## whoa (23. September 2002)

good n8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (23. September 2002)

jup,G8!
Hier noch mein Betthupferl für euch:


----------



## whoa (23. September 2002)

...ich geh lieber schlafen!


----------



## lebaron (23. September 2002)

so kinners der basti is wieder da und musste grade ne halbe stunde eure ergüsse ertragen-mann mann wir sollten uns echt ma drum kümmern diesen yetibesitzer ausfindig zu machen - der gehört weggesperrt!!!!



> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Es soll doch immernoch Leute geben, die verstehen nich was sie da lesen..
> ...







> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Tja Koko das wir in Rhein-Nähe die besseren Weiber haben ist ja wohl unwidersprochen!
> ...



stimmt wohll naja man hat ebebn so seine prinzipien

ach grosser und dein berlinersich wird ja oooch imma bessa!



> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *"denn berlin is ja keen nejerdorf,wa!"
> 
> *


wat soll denn dat jetzt bedeuten?



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *War mir schon klar, dass die Wahl so knapp ausgeht - daher hab ich mich auch ins Kino verzogen ... und jetzt sitz ich hier und bin heilfroh, dass ich mir das nicht angetan habe ... !
> Beinahe hätte ich das Land verlassen müssen, da ich immer behauptet habe ich würde auswandern sobald ein Bayer Bundeskanzler wird! Puh das war knapp ... !
> 
> ...



na das war ja dann wohl die beste überleitung zumthema-jaja auch der basti is recht zufrieden so wie es ist-naja und uns' phatty is uns ja auch erhalten geblieben.......schön dat sein......!



> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...ich geh lieber schlafen!  *


na endlich merkt ma einer dat wir net normal sind


ach ja ich war ja radeln am we...naja leider is mein bildomat zu hause geblieben auf grund von chronischen siebismus in der hirngegend....naja man kann eben net allet haben

aber egal also wer schon immer mal neue handgelenke wollte sollte jetzt einen termin beim doc buchen und dann nix wie hin zum geißkopf-sssssssssooooooooooooooooooooo was geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiles hab ich noch net unter meinen reifen gehabt-2 tage 60 kilometer bergab und nach jedem lauf die frage wie man denn nun seine finger von diesem gichtartigen-wixgriffel-lenkerfestkrall-zustand löst....es war net immer einfach seine finger wieder grade zu bekommen........haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaardcore

bodenlos geil würde dieses wochen ende und die strecke dort denke ich am besten beschreiben -naja  ich werd jetzt erstma lesen wat et hier noch so ann neuem gibt und man hört sich ja ......


----------



## itz (23. September 2002)

Och ja der Kantenklatscha is wieder da 
.... wärste mal noch Wildbad gefahren ... hat nen fünf mal so goilen BX .... ( ach ja BX heisst Biker Cross und ist ein sich in Steilkurven schlängelndes Gebilde mit unendlichen vielen Gelegenheiten sein Rad nebst sich selbst in die Luft zu katapultieren  ) ... wie am Geisskopf

Chris


----------



## lebaron (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Och ja der Kantenklatscha is wieder da
> .... wärste mal noch Wildbad gefahren ... hat nen fünf mal so goilen BX .... ( ach ja BX heisst Biker Cross und ist ein sich in Steilkurven schlängelndes Gebilde mit unendlichen vielen Gelegenheiten sein Rad nebst sich selbst in die Luft zu katapultieren  ) ... wie am Geisskopf
> 
> Chris *



och itzi wen interessiert denn dieses doofe autobahn gefahre -tztzzzzz biker cross-dual slalom-kinderkacke-----DOWNHILL that's waht i was talking about!!!


----------



## itz (23. September 2002)

Daunhüll ?!? Und was willste dann da am Geiskopp  

Ausser Hirngefigge und Steinwüste is da doch nichts, das Holzgerüst-Ding ist dafür aber bestimmt recht witzich ....


----------



## lebaron (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Daunhüll ?!? Und was willste dann da am Geiskopp
> 
> Ausser Hirngefigge und Steinwüste is da doch nichts, das Holzgerüst-Ding ist dafür aber bestimmt recht witzich .... *



da is erst extrem-hirn-wegschießing und im unteren teil wurzeln anlieger und ne mehge löcher-also alles was ein downhill braucht und mit genug mut wird man höllischschnell

naja und zum richtig heizen is ja noc die geröllfreeridepiste-kanpp 60 sachen hat man da fast imma draufnaja gut aner mindestens 50

mhmm naja und denn holz kram mag i net so dat hat für mich nix mit dh zu tun-aber egal wir sind hier ja bei den klassikern


----------



## DocSnyder (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> da is erst extrem-hirn-wegschießing und im unteren teil wurzeln anlieger und ne mehge löcher-also alles was ein downhill braucht und mit genug mut wird man höllischschnell
> ...



Basti, du elendicher Kantenklatscher!


----------



## phatlizard (23. September 2002)

Ich weiss nicht ob die Kantenklatscher-Welt schon bereit ist für den Baron!

Basti und Peaty - das könnte das Ende des Sports bedeuten! Ihr seid ja doch einfach zu cool ...

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich weiss nicht ob die Kantenklatscher-Welt schon bereit ist für den Baron!
> 
> Basti und Peaty - das könnte das Ende des Sports bedeuten! Ihr seid ja doch einfach zu cool ...
> ...



endlich merkt das ma einer-mann wat würd ick mit steve gern ma einen heben gehen.......hach ja diese tommies


----------



## lebaron (23. September 2002)

in einem us forum www.ridemonkey.com

und wat soll ich sagen.............ddddd-biker sind und bleiben ddddd

da gab es doch echt leute die h-ball net kennen


HAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO???????????


also wer den als biker net kennt hat echt ne bildungslücke - aber naja hier kennen den ja alle


----------



## whoa (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *da gab es doch echt leute die h-ball net kennen
> 
> 
> ...



H-Ball, nie gehört.. wer soll'n dat sein?


----------



## lebaron (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> H-Ball, nie gehört.. wer soll'n dat sein?  *




neee oder?

mann greg herbold


----------



## phatlizard (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> H-Ball, nie gehört.. wer soll'n dat sein?  *



... dafür müsstest du eigentlich das T-shirt wieder hergeben ... aber naja dadurch dass Du immer so nett Berliner Lolitas postest bist Du entschuldigt! Aber nur knapp!

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> H-Ball, nie gehört.. wer soll'n dat sein?  *






      



vorwhoaverbeugendobdesgelungenenspasses
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> aber egal also wer schon immer mal neue handgelenke wollte sollte jetzt einen termin beim doc buchen und dann nix wie hin zum geißkopf-sssssssssooooooooooooooooooooo was geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiles hab ich noch net unter meinen reifen gehabt-2 tage 60 kilometer bergab und nach jedem lauf die frage wie man denn nun seine finger von diesem gichtartigen-wixgriffel-lenkerfestkrall-zustand löst....es war net immer einfach seine finger wieder grade zu bekommen........haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaardcore
> ...



ähem, wie soll ich's sagen, hrm also *räusper* bontrager fahren setzt eine gewisse feinfühligkeit voraus.   

und warum bremst du?? ich dachte der verliert dann, der der bremst.  

und die auf den kopf einwirkenden belastungen sollen auch nicht sooo gut sein.  

fürdenherrnbarondasbestehoffend
flo


----------



## DocSnyder (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> H-Ball, nie gehört.. wer soll'n dat sein?  *



Du kennst Greggie-Bärchen nich?!

http://www.mtnbikehalloffame.com/inductees.cfm?page=99&mID=40


----------



## lebaron (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ähem, wie soll ich's sagen, hrm also *räusper* bontrager fahren setzt eine gewisse feinfühligkeit voraus.
> ...



ab und an muss man ma bremsen um zu gucken ob die noch funzen

naja und an meinem kopp is ja so viel auch nimmer mehr zu retten


----------



## DocSnyder (23. September 2002)

Da bekommt der Begriff "Downhillnutte" eine völlig neue Bedeutung....


----------



## ZeFlo (23. September 2002)

das hassteil     


leider bin ich immer noch nicht auf ein photo von phaty mit seinem signature cd gestossen - aber ruhig blut ich finds schon noch


----------



## whoa (23. September 2002)

....was würd ich nur ohne euch tun! 



> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> neee oder?
> 
> mann greg herbold *


Wer um Himmels Willen is dieser Greg Herbold? 





> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> ... dafür müsstest du eigentlich das T-shirt wieder hergeben ... aber naja dadurch dass Du immer so nett Berliner Lolitas postest bist Du entschuldigt! Aber nur knapp!
> 
> phaty*


Auch Du Brutus, ähm.. ich mein phaty.. traust mir sowas zu?! 





> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> Du kennst Greggie-Bärchen nich?!
> 
> http://www.mtnbikehalloffame.com/in...?page=99&mID=40*


Und wer is nun wieder Greggie-Bärchen? 

 Noch besser wär natürlich gekommen, wenn mir einer das hier zur Erklärung gezeigt hätte!  





> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> vorwhoaverbeugendobdesgelungenenspasses
> flo*


Wenigstens einer der meine doofen Witze versteht.. 
..darauf


----------



## phatlizard (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *das hassteil
> 
> 
> leider bin ich immer noch nicht auf ein photo von phaty mit seinem signature cd gestossen - aber ruhig blut ich finds schon noch    *



On a fuc*ing cold day in hell ...


----------



## Hoerni (24. September 2002)

...park hat DOCH ein Pic von dir geschossen, gerade eingetrudelt!! Geiler Stunt Alter - nicht schlecht die Popelbremse!! 

Alter Zinkenklatscher


----------



## Hoerni (24. September 2002)

...  -farbene Singlespeeds - hier hats schon einer vorgemacht - alle mal NACHMACHEN!!! Mal ehrlich, ist doch hübsch oder??  

@El - Du findst das doch bestimmt geil? Verunstaltete Fronten sind doch Dein Repertoire!!


----------



## Altitude (24. September 2002)

Wenn der Fork-Boot keinen Riss hätte...

..könnte Tödlich für die Kugellager sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (24. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> On a fuc*ing cold day in hell ... *



oooch herr lizard!

deshalb gleich noch 'nen motivations keks


----------



## phatlizard (24. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> oooch herr lizard!
> ...



Wenn ich dieses Bild sehe, dann geht es mir wie dem Papst wenn er ne brennende Bibel sieht - BLASPHEMIE!!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (24. September 2002)

basti is wieder da und will net den ganzen tag dosen angucken also postet ma wieder ein paar gescheite bikes!


----------



## Kokopelli (24. September 2002)

@phaty: Guck dir mal die kurbeln von der Dose an und sag,dass das nicht wahr ist 

Tu's nicht!!!!!!!!!!!

Koko*erschüttert*


----------



## phatlizard (24. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *@phaty: Guck dir mal die kurbeln von der Dose an und sag,dass das nicht wahr ist
> 
> Tu's nicht!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Ich weiss - aber da kann die arme Kurbel doch nix für ... !!! 
Peinlich isses schon ...

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (24. September 2002)

ja jut,aber die is auch häßlich!
Rückenschmerzen können sich doch nicht so aufs Geschmacksempfinden auswirken,oder?

Koko*weint gleich*


----------



## DocSnyder (24. September 2002)

Hier nochma was für Koko im Speziellen:


----------



## DocSnyder (24. September 2002)

Wollen Frauen so was wirklich Fahren.
Auch sehr stylisch: die Zugverlegung der HR-Bremse.


----------



## Kokopelli (24. September 2002)

Jau,wer tauscht meine silbernen Cooks gegen blaue?Oder schwarze?

Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Jau,wer tauscht meine silbernen Cooks gegen blaue?Oder schwarze?
> 
> Koko *



Ich! schwarz ... frag doch Papa!


----------



## ZeFlo (24. September 2002)

so haben alle kantenklatscher mal begonnen


----------



## lebaron (24. September 2002)

ganz muti-ohne bremsen-wenn das ma mutti net sieht


----------



## rotwilderer (24. September 2002)

*haha* Geil sind auch diese bescheuerten Klick-Klack-Kugeln in den Speichen (bei dem jungen Herren hinten). Mit denen war man fast so cool wie mit Karton&Klammern an den Rädern...


----------



## lebaron (24. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> **haha* Geil sind auch diese bescheuerten Klick-Klack-Kugeln in den Speichen (bei dem jungen Herren hinten). Mit denen war man fast so cool wie mit Karton&Klammern an den Rädern... *



NIX KARTON
bierdeckel

mensch kinners muss man euch denn alles erzählen


----------



## ZeFlo (24. September 2002)

ted wojcik eigentlich einer der "guten", ich hab mir '97 so 'nen dualtrac fs gegönnt, was wirklich feines, selten und schön.  

aber was der gute jetzt auf seiner page zeigt, grauslich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotwilderer (24. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *NIX KARTON
> bierdeckel*



Hmm... Okay, eigentlich wollte ich ja Bierfuizl schreiben, aber ich dachte, das versteht man bei Euch net...


----------



## phatlizard (24. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> *
> 
> Hmm... Okay, eigentlich wollte ich ja Bierfuizl schreiben, aber ich dachte, das versteht man bei Euch net... *



Das einzige was ich in dieser Fremdsprache kann ist: "Stoiber geh hoam!" ... was ja auch trefflich funktioniert hat!

phaty!
heutemalpolitisch!


----------



## rotwilderer (24. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *was ja auch trefflich funktioniert hat!*



Aber nur, weil ich geholfen habe


----------



## Altitude (24. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> *
> 
> Aber nur, weil ich geholfen habe  *



Frangen uns Frangen!!!

Weiswurschtfresser raus....


----------



## phatlizard (24. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> *
> 
> Aber nur, weil ich geholfen habe  *



Du bist doch nicht etwas der einzige Grünen-Wähler in Bayern???  

Ansonsten danke für die Hilfe! 

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (25. September 2002)

...bevor hier noch die falschen Gerüchte über mich aufkommen.
Dafür ist immer Zeit und Koko hat ein neues Spielzeug entdeckt!

Koko*muß heia machen*


----------



## Litespeed (25. September 2002)

Wer ist eigentlich auf die schauerliche Idee gekommen an einen so wunderhübschen Rahmen eine SID Doppelbrücke zu bauen ?

Und wo wir grad dabei sind : wer ist überhaupt auf die weitaus schauerlichere Idee gekomen eine SID Doppelbrücke zu entwickeln. 
(erscheint mir ähnlich sinnvoll wie ein Pinarillo Prince mit 180er Dunlop-Socken zubestücken !)

Baschdel


----------



## Triple F (25. September 2002)

@ Baschdel:
Logo, die SID muss weg, aber was mir auffällt:

Den Hinterbau könnten wir doch 1A in unsere Bikes friemeln und das alte AMP-Gestänge kicken....  Hätte ich endlich mal mehr Auswahl zwischen den Dämpfern..


----------



## ZeFlo (25. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *@ Baschdel:
> Logo, die SID muss weg, aber was mir auffällt:
> 
> Den Hinterbau könnten wir doch 1A in unsere Bikes friemeln und das alte AMP-Gestänge kicken....  Hätte ich endlich mal mehr Auswahl zwischen den Dämpfern.. *



hi,

den hinterbau hatte meister wojcik von battle bikes - sind jetzt wohl in dean aufgegangen - vieleicht kriegst du da einen   

ciao
flo


----------



## Triple F (25. September 2002)

Hab mein Rocky im Moment zerlegt und will´s zum Beschichten bringen. Hab halt schon nen nigelnagelneuen AMP-Hinterbau + rep. Dämpfer organisiert.....Das  wird die nächsten ...ääähhh.. Monaten mal halten...

Aber ne Überlegung isses (fast) wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litespeed (25. September 2002)

Ja, wär wirklich ne Übrlegung wert, aber schaumer erstmal wie sich mein AMP anstelt...


----------



## phatlizard (25. September 2002)

Wassissn hier los??? Seit wann unterhalten wir uns denn über Bikes, wenn die geilen Mädels von Koko noch nciht bewundert wurden ....
Jungs ihr braucht mal ne Ablenkung vom Radfahren ... !!! Der Basti wird auch immer schlaffer ... Gott sei dank mischen ein paar neue mit! Brav so Männer!

Bald ist Weihnachten! Und ich wünsch mir, dass die CD-Aktie noch mehr fällt - sie steht die eigentlich ???

phaty!

Das da unten ist Koko und ne Ansammlung von Bierflaschen in Todtnau!


----------



## Kokopelli (25. September 2002)

Jawoll!
Endlich normale Leute
Das ist übrigens Äppelwoi, Phaty.Aber dass du das nicht mehr weisst,ist schon klar.
Denn du sahst zu dieser Uhrzeit ja schließlich schon so aus:

 

Koko*mit blauem Bremshebel*


----------



## phatlizard (25. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Jawoll!
> Endlich normale Leute
> Das ist übrigens Äppelwoi, Phaty.Aber dass du das nicht mehr weisst,ist schon klar.
> ...



Gulaschsuppe aus der Dose - morgens um 4 ... da liegt kein Segen drauf!

phaty 

und das ist itz... !!!


----------



## Kokopelli (25. September 2002)

Der alte Sportler!
Zieht sich morgens um 4 Nutella-Brote rein!

DA liegt kein Segen drauf...

Koko


----------



## DocSnyder (25. September 2002)

Singlespeed Kantenklatscha in homoerotischem Rosa:


----------



## phatlizard (25. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Singlespeed Kantenklatscha in homoerotischem Rosa *



Herr Doctor was soll dass den schon wieder??? Ich seh ja nix...!


----------



## DocSnyder (25. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Herr Doctor was soll dass den schon wieder??? Ich seh ja nix...! *



Mönsch reiss dich ma zusammen, knapp 70 KByte.
Oder sehste ewa deswegen nix, weil der Monitor von von deinem iMac so matschig is.


----------



## phatlizard (25. September 2002)

Jetzt isses da ....
was machst du eigentlich, wenn pinkbike mal vom Netz geht???

Ach ja und On-One geniesst Artenschutz - die sind jetzt schon KULT!!!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (25. September 2002)

Also ich seh da nix.

Ich versuchs mal selber



Koko*?*


----------



## DocSnyder (25. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Jetzt isses da ....
> was machst du eigentlich, wenn pinkbike mal vom Netz geht???
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach, ich geh zu ebay und poste Kanonentäler mit krasser Hörnchenstellung:


----------



## Triple F (26. September 2002)

Jetzt will ich auch mal meiner masochistischen Veranlagung gerecht werden und stell mein Rocky (wie es seinerzeit bei ebay drin stand) zur Schau. Neuaufbau is bald fertig...






... Es wird sich farblich natürlich einiges ändern, ... ABER die Votec bleibt (evtl. werde ich sie mal gegen ne Lefty austauschen )

Richtig goil fand ich ja, dass der Kollege Vorbesitzer den Hinterbau nicht nur schlecht und hässlich lackiert hat, sondern auch noch gestrahl hat, so dass die schöne Orginal-Politur flöten is  .


----------



## phatlizard (26. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Ganz einfach, ich geh zu ebay und poste Kanonentäler mit krasser Hörnchenstellung: *



DocSnyder - *GNADENLOS!*


----------



## Litespeed (26. September 2002)

Mann, das ist hart ! Wieviel hat der Vorbesitzer noch draufgelegt, damit Du es genommen hast ?
Das fieseste ist eigentlich der gelbe Hinterbau und die neongelbe RaceLine.
Warum hast Du das nicht gepostet, als es in diesem Thread noch um Abartigkeiten ging ?

Gruss
Baschdel


----------



## polo (26. September 2002)

Genanntes macht das Radl nicht wirklich schön - das Schlimmste ist aber der Spengle-LRS und der Vorbau (i.e. Neigung, nicht vorhandene Länge...) und das Etwas, das als Spoiler-Ersatz an der Sattelstütze hängt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (26. September 2002)

man beachte den außenspiegel.

das dämliche grinsen wird ihm vergehen, sobald er reinschaut und feststellt, daß sowohl er als auch sein radl nicht schön sind.


----------



## Litespeed (26. September 2002)

Wow, Polo !
Das ist wirklich gut ! Mit solchen Beirägen verschönst Du mir den Tag !
Der Kontast Fahrer/Fahrzeug ist zwar nicht wirklich gross, aber ich finde,vor dem Hintergrund macht sogar ein crack'n fail mit Gepäckträger noch eine richtig gute Figur !

Baschdel


----------



## lebaron (26. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wassissn hier los??? Seit wann unterhalten wir uns denn über Bikes, wenn die geilen Mädels von Koko noch nciht bewundert wurden ....
> Jungs ihr braucht mal ne Ablenkung vom Radfahren ... !!! Der Basti wird auch immer schlaffer ... Gott sei dank mischen ein paar neue mit! Brav so Männer!
> 
> ...



ich bin immer anwesend großer-nur find ich nix mehr zum posten-na und wat heist hier eigentlich ich werd immer schlaffer-ick hab im moment einfach ma n bisschen mehr zu tun und net so viel zeit wie bisher...................also................ruhig brauner, ruhig......

I'll be BACK

nee nee bin ja immer da


----------



## Triple F (26. September 2002)

> Genanntes macht das Radl nicht wirklich schön - das Schlimmste ist aber der Spengle-LRS und der Vorbau (i.e. Neigung, nicht vorhandene Länge...) und das Etwas, das als Spoiler-Ersatz an der Sattelstütze hängt!



.. ich fand vor allem den Hirschgeweihlenker endlarge  . Überleg ob ich da nicht noch nen Außenspiegel montiere, so dass ich immer diesen schönen Hinterbau im Blick hab...

Der Spoileransatz ist eben nur zum Teil zu sehen, der fährt ab 30 km/h bzw. wenn die Kette auf dem großen Blatt liegt raus.  Kann aber auch auf "MANUELL" z.B. vor der Eisdiele gestellt werden...


----------



## phatlizard (26. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich bin immer anwesend großer-nur find ich nix mehr zum posten-na und wat heist hier eigentlich ich werd immer schlaffer-ick hab im moment einfach ma n bisschen mehr zu tun *



Wie geht es denn Nadinchen????

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (26. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wie geht es denn Nadinchen????
> ...



Das tät mich jetzt auch interessieren...


----------



## DocSnyder (26. September 2002)

Der Doc hat wieder was bei Plonkbike gefunden:


----------



## lebaron (26. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wie geht es denn Nadinchen????
> ...


och der gehts klasse - denk ich- wir treffen uns morgen ma auf'n paar drinks!


----------



## joe yeti (26. September 2002)

ein paar drings!! 

nach drei ramas liegt jede flach!!   

joe


----------



## lebaron (26. September 2002)

so der basti macht jetzt gleich nen schuh und deswegen wird die damenwahl heutze mal vorverlegt

hier mal ein bild von..............ner bekannten im urlaub-HAAAARRR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (26. September 2002)

aus dem urlaub, dann schiebe mal die telefonnummer rüber das ich überprüfen kann ob du sie wirklich kennst

joe


----------



## lebaron (26. September 2002)

nee nee mit sowas fahr ich doch net in'n urlaub

nee sie war im urlaub und dat war und is halt a bild von da-ja ja
ham's die doch ne page gemacht von'nem urlaub-jup

wenn ich den link noch ma find werd'sch den ma posten!

who cares nett isse trotzdem


----------



## Kokopelli (27. September 2002)

Ihr Schlafmützen.Muß Koko also wieder ran...
@Poloen Typ in grün mit CD hatte ich schonmal gepostet...
@lebaron:Zeig keine Frauen,die zu alt für dich sind 

ICH WILL JETZT MAL NE REAKTION AUF MEIN SCHÄTZCHEN!!!!!!!!!






Koko*Anke Engelke kann gar nichts*


----------



## joe yeti (27. September 2002)

und zu deiner wc schönheit war die mit dir auf den herren oder du mit ihr auf dem frauen wc?

joe


----------



## nils (27. September 2002)

Da ihr grad bei den Betthupferln seid...


*schonmalinDeckungrenn*


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2002)

@lebaron: sicherlich das beste Deiner bisher *1398* Postings in diesem thread
@koko: Deine sieht aus wie vom Drogenstrich
@nils: Du bist ekelig!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (27. September 2002)

Moin,

Phaty wollt ja mal über die Börsenkurs des Bösen lästern...

Um einen sehr alten weisen Mann zu zitieren:

"Das Unternehmen bewegt sich in einem deutlichen Abwärtstrend"


Theorie:

Vielleicht ist das 1FG der Rettungsanker damit brave amerikanische Alubruzzler nicht Stühle bauen müssen....


----------



## Litespeed (27. September 2002)

Jemine !
In diesem Fall schliesse ich mich voll und ganz Phattys Standpunkt an !
Und um das Niveau wider in erträgliche ästhetische Bahnen zu lenken noch dies !

Baschdel


----------



## lebaron (27. September 2002)

die erste gute nachricht am heutigen tage die cd altie ist im keller-yipeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (27. September 2002)

Falls Ihr euch mal richtig über CD auslassen wollt:
http://www.caadman.de/Forum/forum.html 

P.S.: for biker only!


----------



## rasaldul (27. September 2002)

hab mal kurz gestöbert. Besonders geil fand ich die Frage:


----------



## DocSnyder (27. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *Falls Ihr euch mal richtig über CD auslassen wollt:
> http://www.caadman.de/Forum/forum.html
> 
> P.S.: for biker only! *



Is ja asozial, ein Forum in Flash...


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *hab mal kurz gestöbert. Besonders geil fand ich die Frage: *



LOL!!!!!!! urgh ...         

phaty!


----------



## Kokopelli (27. September 2002)

Basti's neue Nadine 

Koko*lacht jetzt noch*


----------



## DocSnyder (27. September 2002)

Very lecker, indeed...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (27. September 2002)

Hier eine Nahaufnahme! 

Koko*steht voll auf rote Augen*

Ich geh dann mal Kotzen...


----------



## Altitude (27. September 2002)

...Faszinierend...


----------



## DocSnyder (27. September 2002)

KOKO!!! 

Gefakte Yetis fahren ist ja an sich schon ein Verbrechen, aber uns noch falsche Tatsachen vorzutäuschen!


----------



## ZeFlo (27. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Hier eine Nahaufnahme!
> 
> Koko*steht voll auf rote Augen*
> ...



geht ja schon auch besser wenn man sich bemüht    






süss , wenn das man nadinsche sähe 

dahinschmelzend
floribube


----------



## DocSnyder (27. September 2002)

jo, dat is nu wieder zum dahinschmelzen


----------



## joe yeti (27. September 2002)

kennt ihr die mädels eigendlich oder sind die aus dem net?

grüsse joe der jetzt biken geht!!


joe


----------



## DocSnyder (27. September 2002)




----------



## ZeFlo (27. September 2002)

euch ist schon klar dass wir säcke sind, oder   

vonschuldgefühlengeplagt
flo


    ichbinschlechtichbinschlecht --- aber ich krieg nicht genug davon


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *euch ist schon klar dass wir säcke sind, oder
> 
> vonschuldgefühlengeplagt
> ...



Ich fühl mich da *garnicht* angesprochen!!!
Apropos alter Sack - hier ist noch ein Junger! Unser Basti im Jahre 2000!
Man beachte die Plattenbauten im Hintergrund!

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (27. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *euch ist schon klar dass wir säcke sind, oder
> 
> vonschuldgefühlengeplagt
> ...



Wieso sind wir schlecht?
Wir verhelfen schönen Frauen zu einer Karriere in Europas Classic-Bike-Bibel.  rost:

DocSnyder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (27. September 2002)

AAAAAlsssssssssoooooooooo:

Das sind echte Potsdamer Mädels.

Guckt einfach mal hier: http://www.dexter2000.de/ungarn/

Was ich echt zum Totlachen finde:Wo fährt der junge Potsdamer in Urlaub? Natürlich an den Plattensee, ungarisch Mallorca. Weil,was früher gut war, 'det kann ja nu nüscht schlecht sein,wa' 

Koko*will wieder in Urlaub*


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Was ich echt zum Totlachen finde:Wo fährt der junge Potsdamer in Urlaub? Natürlich an den Plattensee, ungarisch Mallorca. Weil,was früher gut war, 'det kann ja nu nüscht schlecht sein,wa'
> 
> Koko*will wieder in Urlaub* *



Also wegen einer Tussi guck ich mir doch nicht die Fressen von 10 Onkelz-Fans aus Brandenburg an!!!!


----------



## DocSnyder (27. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Also wegen einer Tussi guck ich mir doch nicht die Fressen von 10 Onkelz-Fans aus Brandenburg an!!!! *



Das tät ich auch sagen wenn ich mit 56k unterwegs wäre...


----------



## chrigel (27. September 2002)

habe mich überzeugen lasen, dass mein altes breezer auch noch rauf muss. warten müsst ihr, willst du spüren die macht.

warten bis sonntag.

gruss chrigel


----------



## joe yeti (28. September 2002)

so platt ist der doch nich


----------



## lebaron (28. September 2002)

da hat mir der koko ja jetzt alles versaut und den link gepostet

na ja egal


----------



## Triple F (28. September 2002)

@ lebaron:

Kann ich nicht zählen oder fährt die..äh "Doro"..mit  8 Juhns an den Plattensee....


----------



## Kokopelli (28. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *da hat mir der koko ja jetzt alles versaut und den link gepostet
> 
> na ja egal *



Ist nicht so wild,wie du glaubst,Basti.

Wenn du mal genau nachsiehst,merkst du,das auch schon andere ausser mir Bilder gezeigt haben,BEVOR ich den link verraten habe.

Wer rechtsmausklicken und auf Eigenschaften gehen kann,ist klar im Vorteil 

Koko*geiles Wetter aber lernen*


----------



## lebaron (28. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *@ lebaron:
> 
> Kann ich nicht zählen oder fährt die..äh "Doro"..mit  8 Juhns an den Plattensee.... *


ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ja *



Alles Schlampen ausser Mutti!


----------



## lebaron (28. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Alles Schlampen ausser Mutti! *


----------



## whoa (28. September 2002)

...anständiges zu sehen bekommt!


----------



## Kokopelli (28. September 2002)

Hmmmmmmmm...

...also,irgendwie sah das schonmal schlimmer aus.  Jetzt gefällt es mir ja fast.

Hast du was umgebaut?

Oder liegt es daran,dass die Sonne voll auf meinen Monitor knallt und ich eh nichts erkenne 

Koko*planlos*


----------



## DocSnyder (28. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...anständiges zu sehen bekommt!  *



Sieht immer noch grauenvoll aus...

Besonders vor der schneeweissen 80er-Jahre Ledergarnitur...


----------



## whoa (28. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Hmmmmmmmm...
> 
> ...also,irgendwie sah das schonmal schlimmer aus.  Jetzt gefällt es mir ja fast.
> ...



Nicht doch, ein Kölsch-Trinker der langsam Geschmack entwickelt! 

Natürlich sieht's besser aus, als der notdürftige Aufbau letztes Jahr!
Lediglich der Lenker und die Bremsen sind noch alte Anbauteile.. der Rest wurde von netten Menschen hier aus'm Forum gestiftet oder is von eBay [Syncros Stem  für 13 Eusen].
Jetzt fehlen nur noch 'ne XT Kurbel, 'n Umwerfer und ein paar Kleinigkeiten, aber damit nerv ich euch sobald ich genug Kohle zur Vollendung hab. 


@ DocSnyder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Sieht immer noch grauenvoll aus...
> ...



Ich find die Couch eigentlich schlimmer als das Rad!

Monsier LePhat!

Ledermussschwarzsein!


----------



## joe yeti (28. September 2002)

zuerst die ganzen doros und dann der geile rahmen. hab mich jetzt richtig verliebt   

lätürlich in das brave!!   

hätte übriges noch xtr kurbel so baujahr 92-93 sind 175er, aber ohne kettenblätter, zustand 1-2!

grüsse joe


----------



## whoa (28. September 2002)

Schwarzes Leder, naja grau fänd ich ja ok, aber schwarz.. wie langweilig. 
Vielleicht noch 'ne schwarze Schrankwand?! 

Ihr habt Ideen.. 


sich.nun.in.die.weiße.Couch.flezen.und.Fußball.guckend...
...und.sich.mental.auf.Playersball.vorbereitend
 whoa 


@ Joe
(Warrior == Hardcore) :=> XT only


----------



## KIV (28. September 2002)

...wäre ein solcher Aufkleber fürs Rad.
Wo kann man sowas kaufen?
(Hat jemand ne schöne sticker-alternative für mich? nur Buchstaben tuts auch...)


----------



## DocSnyder (28. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *...wäre ein solcher Aufkleber fürs Rad.
> Wo kann man sowas kaufen?
> (Hat jemand ne schöne sticker-alternative für mich? nur Buchstaben tuts auch...) *



Also mir wäre Doreen lieber...


----------



## lebaron (28. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Also mir wäre Doreen lieber...  *



eindeutig ja


----------



## Triple F (29. September 2002)

@ Doc/Baron: Dem is eigentlich nix hinzuzufügen... 

@ kiv:
Classic Girls 

Hot Galz 

bzw.  Take diz! 

Dann gibt´s auch welche bei sport scheck , aber da kauft man ja schon aus Prinzip NICHT ein.

Dann hab ich ma solche in nem online-snow-shop aus AUT gesehen. Irgendwas mit "Spartacus" o.ä.  ...

Prob: Die meisten Sticks sind für´s Board (also für´s Bike zu lang).
Am besten Bilder speichern und selber auf Folie ausdrucken.


----------



## Triple F (29. September 2002)

.... für´s ... Steuer"rohr"...


----------



## Martin M (29. September 2002)

Ihr lasst euch ja wirklich leicht ablenken.

Da bringt euch whoa kurz auf das Thema zurück, es geht wieder um den eigentlichen Sinn des Lebens, und ihr? Einer postet ein Häschen, und alle springen wieder auf ...

Da könnt ich ja direkt meine Socken posten!


----------



## phatlizard (29. September 2002)

Aber Martin!!! Wenn schon Fussbedeckungen - dann aber doch Victoria!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (29. September 2002)

...Treiben! 

Was zum Thema oder auch nich...


----------



## whoa (29. September 2002)

...'ne angenehme Bettruhe!


----------



## phatlizard (29. September 2002)

Whoa solchen Spannern wie Dir hat man zu meiner Zeit die Kamera abgenommen und sie eingesperrt! Aber ich bin Dir schon dankbar, dass Du Dich nicht hast erwischen lassen!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (29. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *.... für´s ... Steuer"rohr"...
> 
> 
> ...


*

Dasa war ja wohl einer der geilsten Beiträge seit langem!!!
Riiiiiiiiissspääääckt!

Hier noch mein Lieblingsbunny:



Koko*hat Kopfschmerzen und muß jetzt trotzdem Arbeiten*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Triple F (29. September 2002)

Hab mir mal VICTORIA (Sattelrohr) und KERI (Steuerrohr) für´s Dörty auf Folie ausgedruckt. Sie echt gut aus...




Whoa, dei erstes Posting macht deinem Ruf ja alle Ehre: VORBAUFETISCHIST!


----------



## phatlizard (29. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *Hab mir mal VICTORIA (Sattelrohr) und KERI (Steuerrohr) für´s Dörty auf Folie ausgedruckt. Sie echt gut aus...
> *



Sollen wir mal ein paar in England bestellen???

phaty


----------



## KIV (29. September 2002)

...ob mir dann nicht mein Schätzchen das biken verbietet ;-)

Scheint mir aber ganz schön teuer zu sein,
wie wärs hiermit:
http://search-desc.ebay.de/search/s...isp=1&combine=y&st=2&SortProperty=MetaEndSort

gibt auch n Sortiment mit 38 Stk., sollte für jeden was dabei sein...

*stefan*


----------



## Triple F (29. September 2002)

> Sollen wir mal ein paar in England bestellen???



Wäre dabei, aber ich schau mal zu, dass ich den au. Shop bei ebay finde...

Da hätten wir doch schon was. 

Anfrage läuft...


----------



## Triple F (29. September 2002)

Fixe Antwort vom Shop...

Hi Bernd!

Von der Hot Girl Sticker Page ( http://www.spartacus.com.au/hotgirls.htm )
habe ich; Alley, Violet, Ruby, Eve, Skye, Kat; Allison, Linda, Victoria,
Veronica, + Leilani (http://www.wellen-reiten.de/shop/girls1/leilani.jpg) +
Cherry (http://www.wellen-reiten.de/shop/girls1/cherrysticker.jpg) alle in
Größe ca. 16 cm! Eine Nummer größer in ca. 21 cm habe ich nur Linda! Einige
Girls sind allerdings nicht nehr in rauhen Mengen da!!

Gruß
Holger


Na dann, aussuchen und anfragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (30. September 2002)

denn die sticker sind aus australia, wenn die dinger im rahmen sin dwürde ich auch welche nehmen!!   

Joe


----------



## lebaron (30. September 2002)

mann hier is ja ´net viel los-kaum sind ma 'n paar tanten auffem' screen schion geht bei euch nix mehr


----------



## polo (30. September 2002)

schöne Grüße vom Oktoberfest - lecker Fraulis aich hir unterwegs...


----------



## DocSnyder (30. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *schöne Grüße vom Oktoberfest - lecker Fraulis aich hir unterwegs... *



Wohl Golden Shower Fetischist, was?


----------



## polo (30. September 2002)

Net wirglich

Es ist aber doch schön zu sehen, daß das den Fraulis auch mal passiert...


----------



## lebaron (30. September 2002)

..........kommt bitte mal wieder zu bikes zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (30. September 2002)

Warum sind denn DIE Teile von Eurer Kritik verschont geblieben...


----------



## DocSnyder (30. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *Warum sind denn DIE Teile von Eurer Kritik verschont geblieben... *



Shimano on LSD

@lebaron:
Du meinst sowas?


----------



## lebaron (30. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DocSnyder (30. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> *



Jaja, is ja schon gut... 

Aber das hier müsste doch was sein:


----------



## DocSnyder (30. September 2002)

Die Beschreibung hats auch in sich:

Edles Mountainback "Diamont Back" von Sorrento. Ca. 3 1/2 Jahre alt 1450 km auf den Tacho (kein Gelände) und top gepflegt. Schaltung 21 Gang SCHIMANO ALIVIO, Bremsen SCHIMANO BR CT 50. Schwarzer Rahmen mit Lila Streifen aus CR-MO/HI-TEN. Alu-Hohlkammerfelgen mit lila Bereifung. Rahmenhöhe von mitte Trettlager bis oberkante Rahmen 50 cm. Tacho Sigma Sport 3000. Radgröße 26 "


----------



## lebaron (30. September 2002)

3


----------



## lebaron (30. September 2002)

2


----------



## lebaron (30. September 2002)

1

ach nee wat isse hübsch


----------



## lebaron (30. September 2002)

5500


mann wir sind so geil


----------



## Kokopelli (30. September 2002)

...und spitz wie Nachbar's Lumpi! 

Hab ich schon erwähnt,dass Shakira wieder auf MTV ist?

Koko*träum*

Sie wird mal mir gehören...ja, sie wird mal mir gehören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (30. September 2002)

jenny is fetziger


----------



## Kokopelli (30. September 2002)

Hasse auch wieder recht!


----------



## phatlizard (30. September 2002)

Mein Gott was für riesige Kopfhörer!


----------



## Altitude (1. Oktober 2002)

Sorry Phaty,

aber

"Die kannst Du mir auf den Bauch binden,
die rostet ab....!


  

Hoffentlich hat die Dame eine angenehmere Stimme....


----------



## whoa (1. Oktober 2002)

...der Reserve zu locken! 


*Nehmt das Ihr Schufte!*


----------



## lebaron (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...der Reserve zu locken!
> 
> 
> Nehmt das Ihr Schufte!  *




mhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm gefällt mir irgendwie-cole farbe


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Oktober 2002)

...Ähmmmmmmmm....
zu heiss gewaschen,whoa?

Oder ist das Bastis altes Kinderrad,nur neu lackiert? 

Das mit dem Vorbau kriegt meinen Segen nie im Leben!

Koko*0°,150mm*

P.S: Hör ich dich nicht noch schreien:"Nur Skinwall und silberne Felgen,alles andere ist Dreck"


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *...Ähmmmmmmmm....
> zu heiss gewaschen,whoa?
> 
> ...



wieso  sind doch skinwall, schwarze halt oder bist du rassist??  

nahezufreivonvorurteilen
flo


----------



## whoa (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *...Ähmmmmmmmm....
> zu heiss gewaschen,whoa?
> 
> ...



Das Rad is mein seit 9 Jahren, bin halt ein wenig gewachsen in letzter Zeit... 

Original is übrigens nur noch der Rahmen plus ein weiteres Teil..
..na dann ratet mal. 

vorbau.. ca. 45° - 120mm
lenker..  ca. 15° - 620mm

p.s. vorn is montiert: skinwall + silberne felgen
p.p.s. stimmt schon grundlegend bin ich ein freund von silber, wie am warrior zu sehen
p.p.p.s. syncros parts dürfen bzw. müssen jedoch schwarz sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> wieso  sind doch skinwall, schwarze halt oder bist du rassist??
> ...



???Die Antwort erschliesst sich mir jetzt nicht ganz???

Bin i jetz total deppert? Das hinten sind doch schwarze Felge+Reifen? Und Whoa hat hier mal geschrieben, dass er nur Skinwall für das einzig wahre hält. Und das vorne ist für mich kein Skinwall, auch wenn er als dunkler Skinwall verkauft wird.

Auch wenn ich blau bevorzuge,gegen Farbige habe ich nichts 

Koko*verwirrt*


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Oktober 2002)

@ koko

hast recht, ich nehm jetzt die kontaklinse raus und nehme wieder die brille   



betretenblindundkeineahnung
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Original is übrigens nur noch der Rahmen plus ein weiteres Teil..
> ...



Ich weiss es...ich weiss es!!!!

vorderreifen!Das Gegenstück für hinten war an deinem Warrior dran,gelle?

Was hab ich gewonnen?Was hab ich gewonnen...????

Koko*freu*

@flo:verjeben un verjesse!


----------



## whoa (1. Oktober 2002)

ja so ist das gut.. schön wieder vertragen.. 

@ Koko
Der Reifen vorn is'n *richtiger* Skinwall!
So sieht das nach einiger Zeit leider aus, vom hängen an der Wand.. 


@ all
So nun ratet aber mal fleißig, oder soll ich euch Unfähigkeit unterstellen!


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Oktober 2002)

xc pro kurbel

ha!

dochnichtsoblind
flo


----------



## whoa (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Ich weiss es...ich weiss es!!!!
> ...



noch garnix, denn der vorderreifen isses nich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *ja so ist das gut.. schön wieder vertragen..
> 
> @ Koko
> ...



so und nu? wat is jetzt mit meinem preis?? 

wie willst du mir den kona zu kommen lassen?

infreudigererwartung  
flo


----------



## rasaldul (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Original is übrigens nur noch der Rahmen plus ein weiteres Teil..
> ...



Aufgrund der Schriftzüge tipp´ ich jetzt einfach mal auf die Syncros-Stütze.  

Gruß

Marc


----------



## whoa (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> so und nu? wat is jetzt mit meinem preis??
> ...



tz tz tz... flo flo flo! 

Nur mal so... das 93er Blizzard war serienmäßig komplett XT ausgestattet (abgesehen von 'nem Tange Headset).. 


also Jungz was is nun... 

CHAKKA Ihr schafft es..


----------



## whoa (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> Aufgrund der Schriftzüge tipp´ ich jetzt einfach mal auf die Syncros-Stütze.
> ...



nein leider auch nich... die is soweit ich mich erinnere erst '95 dazugekommen.
original war 'ne silberne Syncros montiert und die hatte den Schriftzug hinten.



Na los Jungz, es ist echt sooooooo simpel!


----------



## rasaldul (1. Oktober 2002)

Schade 
Aber ich hoffe Du meinst jetzt nicht die Sattelklemme oder das Innenlager.............


----------



## whoa (1. Oktober 2002)

...das gesuchte Teil is sehr gut sichtbar und nicht unbedingt klein...
...und wurde zudem weiter oben auch schon mal angesprochen...


----------



## whoa (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *Schade
> Aber ich hoffe Du meinst jetzt nicht die Sattelklemme oder das Innenlager............. *


Sattelklemme is original RM allerdings aus'm Jahr 2000.. 
Und das Original XT-Lager erlitt nach 'nem halben Jahr Achsbruch..


----------



## rasaldul (1. Oktober 2002)

vorderrad komplett oder nur vorderradfelge?
Wenn´s das nicht ist, hab ich ja fast das ganze bike schon durch!


----------



## whoa (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *vorderrad komplett oder nur vorderradfelge?
> Wenn´s das nicht ist, hab ich ja fast das ganze bike schon durch! *



nein nein nein... 
pace nabe mit mavic 217 von '97


noch ein kleiner Tip.. 
es is ein Teil vom großen *** dessen Teamfahrer "Henk" 3 mal Weltmeister wurde
und wird von mir solang gefahren, bis es das Leben aushaucht


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Oktober 2002)

Jau...die muß es sein...

da ist wenigstens nich son blödes französisches Ventilloch drin.
Und der Berliner an sich pumpt ja gern anner Tanke  

Koko*nur zweiter aber immerhin*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nu aber...ich weiss die Marke,wills aber nicht sagen,um nichts zu verraten,falls ich ein anderes in Frage kommendes Teil übersehen haben sollte.

Koko


----------



## whoa (1. Oktober 2002)

Auweiah Koko... Kölsch verweichlicht! Definitiv! Anders kann ich mir das nich erklären, gerade Du der schon so nahe dran war!

Nur so, um Deine Illusionen zu zerstören..
..auch wenn Du die Marke weißt.. es is das falsche Teil!
- der Lenker is aus Carbon (glaub's mir, der is nich von ***)
- ich fahre nur französische Ventile und zwar seit '92!  Autoventile.. bääh!



wenn ich morgen früh aufsteh und keiner hat's erraten, habt Ihr mich echt enttäuscht..


----------



## PDa (1. Oktober 2002)

eh nicht labern...

erst bilder kucken.

XXX

ganz frisch.


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Oktober 2002)

..so,jetzt reichts mir aber!

SCHWARZER Z-MAX HINTEN!!!!!!! 

Gute Nacht 

Koko*Kölsch macht schlau-Altbier macht blöd*


----------



## whoa (2. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *..so,jetzt reichts mir aber!
> 
> SCHWARZER Z-MAX HINTEN!!!!!!!
> ...



Na bitte es geht doch! 

1. Preis is Bier was sonst?!


----------



## Litespeed (2. Oktober 2002)

... das Stefan Raab auf einem Singlespeeder 'ne ganz beschissene Figur abgeben wird...


----------



## whoa (2. Oktober 2002)

wo sind eigentlich phaty und itz?

hier mal wieder was für alle anwesenden ästheten..


----------



## itz (2. Oktober 2002)

Moin Kinners,

also ich bin ja immer da ( aber schön dass'u mich vermisst Whoa  ), aber zu mehr als thread überfliegen reicht's momentan nicht  .

Und wenn ich nicht schaffe dann fahr ich weg, so wie gleich ... ins Tannzäpfle-Land  !!!

Fahre auch in Todtnau vorbei, allerdings ohne Rad, werde aber auf jeden Fall schauen ob Felix sein PartyAnimalAward sichtbar
aufgestellt wurde und ein lekker Brunch bei Andi einnehmen.

Ich richte einfach mal im Namen aller mir dann vor Ort einfallenden Singlespeeder Grüsse aus.

Bis die Tage Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Oktober 2002)

@ whoa:Ich wußte ja eigentlich die ganze Zeit die Lösung,wollte es nur spannend halten 

Aber zu dem Merlin mußt du mir mal erklären,wie man einen so genialen Rahmen mit an und für sich guten Teilen so schei§§e aussehen lassen kann 

@itz: Du fährst ins gelobte Land und sagst das so nebenbei?Willst wohl heimlich Kantenklatschen 
Grüß Andi und Felix!

Koko*Neid*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (2. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> [B.........erklären,wie man einen so genialen Rahmen mit an und für sich guten Teilen so schei§§e aussehen lassen kann [/B]


Ist halt wahrscheinlich ein "Teilekisten-Bike", an dem alles dran ist, was gut und teuer ist, aber schei$$e aussieht. Nicht sehr schön und vor allem eines Newsboy unwürdig.
Kranker Geist in gesundem Körper eben.

Marc


----------



## polo (2. Oktober 2002)

Was dabei wohl rauskommt??


----------



## Triple F (2. Oktober 2002)

Naja, ich hoff, dass das DeKerf keusch bleibt..., denn die ungefederten DKs sind halt einfach die schönsten...


----------



## rasaldul (2. Oktober 2002)

Ist das eine "KISS"-Actionfigur an der Wand?  
Wenn ja, dann wird es wohl vorbei sein mit der Keuschheit des DeKerf, wenn das lustige Treiben von Gene "die Zunge" Simmons beäugt wird.


----------



## Steinhummer (2. Oktober 2002)

@ polo:

Und das Fully, dass sich da grad devot aufm Rücken liegend von dem DeKerf hernehmen lässt, steht da etwa Rock Lobster drauf????  Ist das Etikettenschwindel, oder hat Meister Sadoff tatsächlich mal so einen Weichreiter zusammengebraten?

Steinhummer (starr und ratlos)


----------



## go-dirt (2. Oktober 2002)

@whoa
DU MACHST JETZT MEINEN MONITOR SAUBER!!! 
mein ganzer mageninhalt wollte sich das bild zu genau ansehen...
einfach widerlich. meine schöne sonne...  



 nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (2. Oktober 2002)




----------



## DocSnyder (2. Oktober 2002)

Anlässlich des Was ist mit den alten KLEINS-Threads:

DocSynder *inderhoffnungdasswirdennnochnichthatten


----------



## phatlizard (2. Oktober 2002)

Ich hab ihr nur in die Augen geschaut!!!!


----------



## lebaron (2. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich hab ihr nur in die Augen geschaut!!!! *



dat nimmt dir eh kein  mensch ab!!!!!


----------



## go-dirt (2. Oktober 2002)

@phaty
schöne schuhe, die dame...


----------



## phatlizard (2. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *@phaty
> schöne schuhe, die dame...
> 
> *



tja so was müsste man halt heiraten! Besser wird es nicht ...


----------



## joe yeti (3. Oktober 2002)

ihr halt nen antrag!!!


    joe


----------



## odelay (3. Oktober 2002)

Auf gehts, Abartigkeiten vom Zubehörmarkt
für alle Vornefahrer und Paranoiker:
"The Reevu helmet":





und immer schön in den Rückspiegel schauen:





kann man auch schön mit einer Halskrause kombinieren


----------



## whoa (4. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *@whoa
> DU MACHST JETZT MEINEN MONITOR SAUBER!!!
> mein ganzer mageninhalt wollte sich das bild zu genau ansehen...
> ...



uiih... der Mist is jetzt bestimmt schon festgetrocknet, oder? 

Mal sehen ob ein wenig strahlende Farbe den Dreck wieder "runtersprengt" vom Monitor.. 

Also für so ein Mantis würd ich "morden" bzw. meine nicht vorhandene Schwester verkaufen.. da fällt mir grad ein, wieso ich keine Schwester hab.. ich hab sie ja damals schon gegen das Brave eingetauscht.


----------



## whoa (4. Oktober 2002)

Verdammt, daß Mantis is aber auch fett! 

Vielleicht kann ich ja die Schwester von 'nem Kumpel eintauschen.. gute Idee, wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (4. Oktober 2002)

Mönsch Whoa, das Gerät is ja mal wieder Sonderklasse   






Die Lackierung könnte aber auch von Ragazzi sein


----------



## polo (4. Oktober 2002)

Die Lackierung ist eigentlich von Jackson Bollox...


----------



## DickHard (4. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Mönsch Whoa, das Gerät is ja mal wieder Sonderklasse
> 
> 
> ...




Wer ist Ragazzi?


----------



## rasaldul (4. Oktober 2002)

Ragazzi: aus alten Wasserrohren geschweißt, 80er Jahre Lackierung im "poppigen" Design, Voll-STVO-Austattung, Shimano-Plastik-billig-10-Gang-Schaltung, Gewicht etwa >17kg, usw....
Gab´s früher bei uns in den "Comet"-Märkten für schlappe 300 Deutsch-Tacken, da ist jedes Baumarkt-Fully Transalptauglich dagegen.


----------



## polo (4. Oktober 2002)

das arme radl...


----------



## DickHard (4. Oktober 2002)

@polo 
Der Typ ist echt p ähh fett. Was quält der denn da?
Der der sich auf die Lippen beisst damit der Streit nicht wieder von vorne losgeht


----------



## polo (4. Oktober 2002)

which streit?


----------



## DickHard (4. Oktober 2002)

..lange Geschichte die nicht mehr diskutiert werden sollte.
DickHard


----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

das niveau zu heben..........

und damit ihr mir hier net einpennt was ihr ja zu tun scheint.

allgemein machen sich hier einige leute echt rar......oder..........???.......rob.........el......itz.....bsg......phatty........koko

naja egal

möge das feuerwerk beginnen

erstmal renner

ok titan cycles .......wat macht diese muffe dort?





merlin dat gleiche in grün.......





fragen über fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (4. Oktober 2002)

das sind schraubrahmen. praktisch für den modernen titan-commuter.


----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

weiter geht der bunte reigen


SYCIP CYCLES------nen tourer


----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

brew.....noch nie gesehen in solcher lackierung

und wieder mufferei......






cherry cycles...schade geht net größer


----------



## eL (4. Oktober 2002)

hörma basti ich mach mich nich rar sondern pass in andern foren auf das allet in grün bereich bleibt.
und den rest der zeit wird gedrückt


----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

independen--------yeahhhhh





pflicht beim fahren solch einen rades-ein kraftvoller gesichtsausdruck






und wieder COUPLING


----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

stilBRUCH AHHHHHHHHHH

n stahlgott vorbau am titangott


mann mann





@el

net so bös gemeint

weiter im text

zu schön:

RIVENDELL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

santana






no. 2






VENTANA


----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

update auffe landshark page........YIPEEEEEEEEE

so geil


das gibbet nur bei denen

nette bommeln









hab ichs erwähnt.....nee.......?????.......ach ja es ist SSP









lass dich net lumpen bau ein die starre......mann mann





der typ......................


----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

und noch eins






man beachte die flaschen...........die site muss man kennen.....nein ich sag euch den link net...man verrät doch net alles


----------



## DickHard (4. Oktober 2002)

Warum muss man Rahmen zusammenschrauben. Klappradmässig,oder was ist der Sinn dieser Muffen 
(Die sehen ganz schön custom  aus)
Der Indipendent Mann hat ne geile Brille im Gesicht...ist das nicht Robin, Batmans schwuchteliger Freund?


----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

na wo wohl???????????

genau

die haie






ja ja is etwas groß ich weis....sorry papi


----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

ja die jungs können dat auch ohne drogen.........und dafür ssp


----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

das war's für HEUTE


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Oktober 2002)

schön dass du so viel zeit hast meine telefongebühren zu verschwenden!!!!!!   

MAN KANN AUCH BILDER MIT DER RECHTEN MAUSTASTE AUF SEINE MÜHLE RUNTERLADEN, ANSCHLIESSEND IN EIN "NORMALES FORMAT" BRINGEN UND ANHÄNGEN!!!!  

ich habe jetzt satte 15min gewartet bis die seite geladen wurde, das find ich nimmer witzig!  

ansonsten meinen glückwunsch - wunderbare teile, sogar trotz oder mit s & s couplings.    

ichhassegelinkteusserver
flo


----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *schön dass du so viel zeit hast meine telefongebühren zu verschwenden!!!!!!
> 
> MAN KANN AUCH BILDER MIT DER RECHTEN MAUSTASTE AUF SEINE MÜHLE RUNTERLADEN, ANSCHLIESSEND IN EIN "NORMALES FORMAT" BRINGEN UND ANHÄNGEN!!!!
> ...



sorry floibex aber zum bearbeiten und kleiner machen bin ich zu faul-zumal bei den großen bildern selbst im jpg format die qualität bei 60 kb echt be:::issen ist-bei 100 kb wärs schon besser-wäre ja ma nen vorschlag dat zu ändern


----------



## whoa (4. Oktober 2002)

...and has no probs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (4. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> sorry floibex aber zum bearbeiten und kleiner machen bin ich zu faul-zumal bei den großen bildern selbst im jpg format die qualität bei 60 kb echt be:::issen ist-bei 100 kb wärs schon besser-wäre ja ma nen vorschlag dat zu ändern *



Du bist doch nur zu faul...  ...sei doch ehrlich!


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...and has no probs...  *



na prima aber dafür haben wir jetzt den kameraden george b. 

der regelt das mit den evil's und sollte er ob deiner eviligkeit scheitern bleibt immernoch kampfmaschine basti und seine horden.

   


wärdochgelachtdenevilnichtkleinzukriegen
flo


----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Du bist doch nur zu faul...  ...sei doch ehrlich!  *




och whoa wat habick denn geschrieben???

FAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## polo (4. Oktober 2002)

apropos evil


----------



## whoa (4. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> na prima aber dafür haben wir jetzt den kameraden george b.
> ...



aaaaargh! 

Zur Strafe ein Bild in Übergröße! 

whoa hat diese Grafik angehängt:


----------



## DickHard (4. Oktober 2002)

SPLATTER


----------



## whoa (4. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lass es mich anders ausdrücken!

Du bist doch *nur* zu faul...  ...sei doch ehrlich!


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> aaaaargh!
> ...



 naja, wenigstens der server ist schnell, und es zeigt sich dass auch jeff lindsay nicht frei von schuld ist    

eviltheknevil
flo


----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

.......kann werbung sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

sooooooooooooooooo
..............


----------



## bsg (4. Oktober 2002)

@basti: da bin ich ja mal froh daß es mich im moment nach vorarlberg verschlagen hat wo es eine 100mbit/s internetanbindung gibt ... aber mach die bilder in zukunft kleiner sonst wirst du ex-communiziert


----------



## DocSnyder (4. Oktober 2002)

Wo ist eigentlich phatty?

Mal alle zusammen rufen:
Fääääääääääääääääättttttttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oder war er vielleicht auf ner Verjüngungskur?
Der Typ von Landshark sieht jedenfalls aus wie uns-Lizard vor 10 Jahren.

@lebaron: nimm das!


----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Wo ist eigentlich phatty?
> 
> Mal alle zusammen rufen:
> ...



dat hab ick mir auch gedacht mit dem landshark typen.......naja und die frage stell ich mir auchschon die ganze zeit.........


PAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## DocSnyder (4. Oktober 2002)

Oder is womöglich sein Modem nach Deiner Amok-Posterei abgeraucht?


----------



## joe yeti (4. Oktober 2002)

keiner postet mehr seit ihr krank?

joe der gerade auch nicht weis was in dem treath noch fehlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

joe dat muss gedanke uber dingsbums sein genau das gleiche wollte ich auch fragen.....is aber im ganzen forum zu beobachten


----------



## joe yeti (4. Oktober 2002)

was ist den sooo traurig leute sagt doch mal???


joe


----------



## lebaron (4. Oktober 2002)

KOKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


wir wollen jenny sehen wir die jenny wir wolln wir wolln wir wolln die jenny sehn


----------



## joe yeti (4. Oktober 2002)

auf eghts kokoooooooooooooooooo

las sehen!!!rost:


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Oktober 2002)

Sorry,war abgelenkt
Auf geht's!!!

Hier was älteres:






und hier was neueres:






Koko* *


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Oktober 2002)

Ich hoffe,die armen 56k-ler hassen mich jetzt nicht 

Ach so,hier der Grund,weshalb ich abgelenkt war. Mußte noch telefonieren 






Koko*schreib auch bald meine Memoiren*


----------



## phatlizard (5. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Mädels ...

1. Bin ich zur Zeit mit bei OUTCAST beschäftigt - ja der Papa schreibt auch was!
2. Macht ihr das doch hier ganz gut ...!
3. BASTI!!!! Für Dein Bilder-Posting von Seite 223 gehört DIr in den Arsch getreten! Jetzt wirst du dich wieder 2 Wochen beschweren, dass Du keine BIlder mehr hast, weil Du die komplette Landshark-Site hier hochgefahren hast!!!
4. KOKO: Danke für Jenny!
5. Basti & KOKO: Ihr wisst doch wo ich heute wart ...
6. Für die die es noch nicht im SInglespeed-Forum gelesen haben, Hier nochmal der Text von C'dale zum neuen Singlespeeder 1FG:

Why Singlespeed? We couldn't come up with any sound, logical reasons to produce an innovative single speed, so we did it anyway. We're avid riders ourselves, we're always looking for a new two-wheeled thrill, and we've got an amazingly flexible factory...so why not?

Da wird man halt schon sprachlos!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *joe dat muss gedanke uber dingsbums sein *



Basti, wenn ich irgendwann mal als Senior Germanistik studieren werde, dann wird meine Doktorarbeit über Deine Wortschöpfungen in diversen Foren abgehandlet! RocknRoll!

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@basti: da bin ich ja mal froh daß es mich im moment nach vorarlberg verschlagen hat wo es eine 100mbit/s internetanbindung gibt ... aber mach die bilder in zukunft kleiner sonst wirst du ex-communiziert  *




danke danke danke  

niederkniend
flo


----------



## lebaron (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Basti, wenn ich irgendwann mal als Senior Germanistik studieren werde, dann wird meine Doktorarbeit über Deine Wortschöpfungen in diversen Foren abgehandlet! RocknRoll!
> ...




mhmmmmmmm........dann muss ich mich ja jetzt geehrt fühlen

DANKE FÜR DIE BLUMEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. Oktober 2002)

Ach ja ... seufz ...!


----------



## go-dirt (5. Oktober 2002)

nur für dich phaty! der slickrock aus dem weltall...


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Oktober 2002)

... nehmt dass ihr wichte!  

nur für die wirklich harten!


----------



## lebaron (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... nehmt dass ihr wichte!
> 
> nur für die wirklich harten!   *




klasse haste also endlich mein bike entdeckt!


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> klasse haste also endlich mein bike entdeckt! *



ich wollt's nicht sooo direkt sagen, aber wenn du 's schon selber sagst.   

JAAAAAAAAA! GEIEEEEL DAS TEIEEEEL!     

hatmandiewahlnimmtmanstahlundfrauauch
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Oktober 2002)

Hab was neues!
Guckt mal was ich vom Bernd kriege 

Koko*freu*


----------



## lebaron (5. Oktober 2002)

hui für deine manitou?


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Oktober 2002)

Jau!
Stell dir mal vor,wie geil das dann aussieht 

Hier nochmal ein Bild vom jetzigen Zustand(abgesehen davon,dass jetzt ein blauer Yeti-Lenker,schwarze Yeti-Griffe,blaue Control Stix und ein blauer Alutech-Bremshebel montiert sind )


----------



## phatlizard (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Jau!
> Stell dir mal vor,wie geil das dann aussieht
> 
> Hier nochmal ein Bild vom jetzigen Zustand(abgesehen davon,dass jetzt ein blauer Yeti-Lenker,schwarze Yeti-Griffe,blaue Control Stix und ein blauer Alutech-Bremshebel montiert sind ) *



Hab mich soeben übergeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (5. Oktober 2002)

Na,das war's doch wert!
Ich unterstütz deine Diät gerne 

Koko*ducktsich*


----------



## joe yeti (5. Oktober 2002)

zwar nicht classic aber


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Oktober 2002)

Ihhhhhh!
Wasn das für ne  blasse Muschi?
Ich hab hier ne bessere! Übrigens aus nem zimlich lustigen Thread!


----------



## lebaron (5. Oktober 2002)

ja auf jeden den thraet hab ich heute auch entdeckt.......die weiße is aber goiler


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Oktober 2002)

du meinst die hier? Oh mann,wenn ich nicht genau wüßte,wie's bei Phaty zuhause aussieht,würde ich sagen,das ist bei ihm im Wohnzimmer aufgenommen worden


----------



## lebaron (5. Oktober 2002)

ABER

die macht irgendwie sonen toten ausgestopften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Na,das war's doch wert!
> Ich unterstütz deine Diät gerne
> 
> Koko*ducktsich* *



nur ein winziges Pfefferminzplätzchen ... wüüüüüüürgh!!!

noch 23 Kilo ... da musst du noch ne Menge Cannondales posten!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *du meinst die hier? Oh mann,wenn ich nicht genau wüßte,wie's bei Phaty zuhause aussieht,würde ich sagen,das ist bei ihm im Wohnzimmer aufgenommen worden *



klar das ist bei mir im Wohnzimmer - das war als der Weihnachtsmann mir endlich meinen Wunsch von 1985 erfüllt hat ... leider kam er im Sommer '99 aber ich hatte endlich eine unersättliche Muschi im Haus!!!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Oktober 2002)

Ja genau,und Weihnachten 2000 hast du dann endlich die zunge bekommen,um sie zu lecken.(Ich hoffe,nicht zu anzüglich).
Nur seitdem sagt sie,du kratzt


----------



## DocSnyder (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ja genau,und Weihnachten 2000 hast du dann endlich die zunge bekommen,um sie zu lecken.(Ich hoffe,nicht zu anzüglich).
> Nur seitdem sagt sie,du kratzt *














Also Koko 

Zeit für etwas dezentere Erotik:


----------



## phatlizard (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> Also Koko
> 
> Zeit für etwas dezentere Erotik: *



Koko ist schon ne alte Sau ... aber was um alles in der Welt, soll diese Skulptur darstellen Herr Doktor?

wo ist das Rad????

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Oktober 2002)

Erotik??Na ja 

Wer wahre Erotik sehen will,der schaltet JETZT SOFORT auf MTV!!!!

Uns Jennifer live 

Koko*muß auf dem bauch liegen*


----------



## DocSnyder (5. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Erotik??Na ja*



Das dürfte dann wohl eher munden:
*inderhoffnungdatwirdatnochnichhatten*


----------



## chrigel (5. Oktober 2002)

wer kann das topen?


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Oktober 2002)

Autsch!

Muß das denn jetzt sein? Wo Jenny im Fernsehen ist? Jetzt hast du meine ganze Stimmung kaputt gemacht 

Koko*kotzend*


----------



## DocSnyder (5. Oktober 2002)

Der Krattkätscher is ja äusserst stylisch montiert! Modell: Doppelthältbesser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacB (6. Oktober 2002)

jetzt ENTTARNT!

Phaty plant den Aufbau einer eigenen Fangruppe!

Hier die ersten Spy-Pics von der Rekrutierungsveranstaltung

Schönen Sonnntag
wünscht
Mac


----------



## onespeed (6. Oktober 2002)

und es wäre nicht unser phaty, wenn er nicht längst ne eigene merchandising linie in arbeit hätte

zippo








ohrringe für die groupies







ohne worte







phaty du bist durchschaut   

greetz


----------



## phatlizard (6. Oktober 2002)

Ihr habt mich enttarnt Männer ... ich bin nur noch einen Zungenschlag von der Weltherrschaft entfernt!

Wartet nur ab, bis meine Fernsehsation "Lizard-TV" on air geht ... !
Bier, Boobs and Bikes (no gears!) ...

Be afraid - be *very* afraid ...

Phaty


----------



## lebaron (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ihr habt mich enttarnt Männer ... ich bin nur noch einen Zungenschlag von der Weltherrschaft entfernt!
> 
> Wartet nur ab, bis meine Fernsehsation "Lizard-TV" on air geht ... !
> ...



*freu*


----------



## lebaron (6. Oktober 2002)

1. dat radel hatten wa doch schon
2. dat trikot auch




schlussfolgerung.................ein spion!!!!


----------



## DocSnyder (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *1. dat radel hatten wa doch schon
> 2. dat trikot auch
> schlussfolgerung.................ein spion!!!! *



Je oller desto doller:

1. die Bremsscheibe am VR
2. der Sattel


----------



## onespeed (6. Oktober 2002)

3. die montage der barends


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Oktober 2002)

.... das äggtschen bild des tages ..... auch mit zwei räder


----------



## phatlizard (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *.... das äggtschen bild des tages ..... auch mit zwei räder   *



Auf die Idee ist ja nun auch noch keiner gekommen!!! ... oder sind das die Kantenklatscher für die DH-Saison 2003???

 

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (6. Oktober 2002)

... wie öde!

Bin ich denn der einzige der stilvolle Pics postet?


----------



## whoa (6. Oktober 2002)

...werd ick die nächsten Bilder "nur" streng dosiert posten.


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *... wie öde!
> 
> Bin ich denn der einzige der stilvolle Pics postet?  *




scheint so, diese unvergleichliche komposition aus parket mit seinen regelmässigen mustern, der harte kontrast zwischen weisser ledercouch und dem popart gesamtkunstwerk "the woahrrior"

UNVERGLEICHLICH     


indemutverharrend
flo


----------



## raymund (7. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *... wie öde!
> 
> Bin ich denn der einzige der stilvolle Pics postet?  *



Da fehlt ja noch die Kurbel  

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## whoa (7. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Da fehlt ja noch die Kurbel
> ...



Spaßvogel..! Aber Du weißt ja wo sie liegt..


----------



## Triple F (7. Oktober 2002)

Hier, der Typ weiß auch wie und WO man Kohle macht...

"Hi Germany. ..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (7. Oktober 2002)

Au Mann,schaut euch mal die Teile an,die der sonst noch hat!

Da fällste doch vom Glauben ab!

Aber egal,FC führt 4:0! 

Koko*mir schwöre dir he op treu un op ehr*


----------



## roesli (7. Oktober 2002)

...ist das nicht dem Thomas Triet sein Esel? - hätt ihn schon vor drei Jahren hauen können dafür... - stundenlang....


----------



## whoa (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Aber egal,FC führt 4:0!
> *



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

    

Schade, dass jetzt erstma Spielpause is,
die jetzige Form hätte man so richtig schön ausnutzen können. 

______________________________


ok.. Strich drunter..


----------



## whoa (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> scheint so, diese unvergleichliche komposition aus parket mit seinen regelmässigen mustern, der harte kontrast zwischen weisser ledercouch und dem popart gesamtkunstwerk "the woahrrior"
> 
> ...



recht so.. 

dafür lass ich 'n Bild springen..


----------



## bsg (8. Oktober 2002)

@whoa: wenn du die leute hier zum sabbern bringen willst dann musst du sowas bringen:  (für mich kannst du aber gerne noch die weiteren "string-bilder" posten *g*)


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> recht so..
> ...



uuups, dass muss ja heissen "whoarrior" 

FETTNAAAAAPF WOOO BIIIIST DUUUUUU! 

.. gibts davon auch ein photo wo's mädel nicht rumzappelt?? 

immernochvollerdemut
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> recht so..
> ...



Mann,Whoa,deine Bilder sind ja genauso scharf wie die Berliner Fußball spielen können 

Isch dach nur 7:0!!!!!!

Koko*wir sind nur ein Karnevalsverein*


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das ALLERSCHLIMMSTE auf diesem Bild ist der 1.FCK-Aufkleber!!!
> ...



Haha,sogar Phaty!!!Und das auf Seite 1 

Koko*wat geht's mir gut*


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Oktober 2002)

Futter für die Meute - ein Indy Fab 29er SingleSpeed in DuraCell-Häschen-rosa:


----------



## lebaron (8. Oktober 2002)

doc also hier nen 29" zu posten kann doch wohl net dein ernst sein

VERBRECHER::::::::::AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *doc also hier nen 29" zu posten kann doch wohl net dein ernst sein
> 
> VERBRECHER::::::::::AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *



Ick leje nach:


----------



## lebaron (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Ick lege nach: *



das ist nun wirklich einverbrechen..........naja es soll ja leute geben die mit sowas leben können nicht wahr koko

hach ja die interbike.....mist leider kennn ich die bilder schon alle


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> das ist nun wirklich einverbrechen..........naja es soll ja leute geben die mit sowas leben können nicht wahr koko
> ...



Det och?


----------



## lebaron (8. Oktober 2002)

dat is doch noch von 2001 oder?


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *dat is doch noch von 2001 oder? *



Det war AFAIR bei den Bildern vonna 2002er Interbike - die ändern wahrscheinlich nüscht viel anner Produktpalette...


----------



## whoa (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *...
> 
> immernochvollerdemut
> flo *



ok, hier etwas schärfer.. 

@ bsg
ein FatTi..  *schmacht.lechz.sabber*

@ koko
komm du mir mal nach berlin..   


*und niemals vergessen EISERN UNION*


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Oktober 2002)

whoa, das Foddo sieht mehr nach Alien aus...


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Ick leje nach: *




jaaa geiel, jetzt noch blaue teile dran und gut ist's    

hachwatissetschööönsoetjeetih
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Ick leje nach: *



Wawawawa...Wewewewewer zur Hölle hat die Aufkleber auf das Motorrad geklebt??? 

Och nö,dat is doch nicht fair 

Koko*glaubt hier an Majestätsbeleidigung*

Berlin,Berlin,wir fahren nach Berlin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Wawawawa...Wewewewewer zur Hölle hat die Aufkleber auf das Motorrad geklebt???
> ...



Die Zeichnung stammt also auch nicht von Dir?!


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Oktober 2002)

NEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AUFHÖREN,SOFORT AUFHÖREN!

Warum macht ihr das mit mir?

     

Schnell,schnell...ahhhhhh,ja,so muß ein Kokopelli aussehen


----------



## lebaron (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *NEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




eigentlich echt schade um den wegwerfhenkel!


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *NEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



oh neeiinnn wieder der unechte!  da wird endlich mal ein wirklich hübscher gepostet und dann das!  

mit DEM henkel kann der gar nicht echt sein     

nurechtekkokopellismachenwirklichglücklich
flo


----------



## lebaron (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> nurechtekkokopellismachenwirklichglücklich
> flo *



dat is doch schon der wiederspruch an sich 

kokos sind net echt!!!


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Oktober 2002)

@Koko: Schiesst Du eigentlich mit der Magura-Bremsleitung Pfeile ab oder warum dieser Bogen?

Achja, während Phaty die Welt mit Merchandising-Produkten von sich überschwemmen will, hat Koko inzwischen nen Sangesverein um sich geschart:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> mit DEM henkel kann der gar nicht echt sein
> ...



Ach Flo,wo hattest du nur deine Augen bei der SSEM?

Also,ich seh hier keinen Henkel


----------



## lebaron (8. Oktober 2002)

also koko dat hätteste ja nu echt schonmal sagen könnne.....dann hätt ick doch schon längst nen autogramm verlangt


mann 
mann


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> [BAchja, während Phaty die Welt mit Merchandising-Produkten von sich überschwemmen will, hat Koko inzwischen nen Sangesverein um sich geschart: [/B]



Jep,und ich hab sie alle gehabt 

Na ja,zumindest die weiblichen Mitglieder!

Na gut,und von denen nur die unter 60kg!

OK,OK,sind nur zwei,aber immerhin 

Koko*wundert sich ob ihr kein anderes Thema habt*


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> dat is doch schon der wiederspruch an sich
> ...




eeebent,  desderwegn hoab i des jo a so gsogt, hirsch, draamhappater!   

wiadassoagstisneedrecht
flo


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Koko*wundert sich ob ihr kein anderes Thema habt* *





http://www.kokopellichoir.com/evolve.html

Das "Ubi Caritas", haste das während Deiner Zeit als Zivi beier Caritas geschrieben? 

Und das "He Ain't Heavy" ist eine Ode an Phaty, gell?


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Ach Flo,wo hattest du nur deine Augen bei der SSEM?
> ...



GEFAKED! die aufkleber sitzen auch schief!  

das 'nem cust-tec alu so schändliches angetan werden muss 

verzweifeltaufdersuchenachwenigstenshalbechtenkokopellis
derimfotodahinteristjaechaberdasdavor 
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Und das "He Ain't Heavy" ist eine Ode an Phaty, gell?  *



Sowieso...nennen wir es mal Künstlerfreiheit 

Wer mir zuerst ein Bild von nem hübschen Bunny aus meinem Chor zeigen kann,kriegt ein Bier von mir


----------



## phatlizard (8. Oktober 2002)

Da wird man von seinem Harndrang aus dem Schlaf gerissen und muss sich sowas hier ansehen ... Gesangsvereine, Motorräder mit Kurbeln, Koko im Fussballrausch, Basti mit fast fehlerfreiem Deutsch (für seine Verhältnisse) ... ich bin ja so stolz auf Euch!

Die Kleine Alien-Frau von whoa ist aber nicht wirklich legales Alter - also so für unsereins?!?

Monsieur Le Phat geht jetzt ins Bett!


----------



## whoa (8. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Die Kleine Alien-Frau von whoa ist aber nicht wirklich legales Alter - also so für unsereins?!?
> *



Woran liegt das nur... ich meine damit eure verschobene Wahrnehmung?! 
Wahrscheinlich weil "eure" 35jährigen immer behaupten sie seien 25..  ..und ihr nehmt das glatt für bare Münze! 


Hier noch was... *The "Irish Way" drinking beer!*


----------



## phatlizard (9. Oktober 2002)

.. aber klar doch!

Motorräder, unscharfe Weiber, unechte Yetis und weiss der Geier was noch ... also poste ich jetzt mal meinen feuchtesten Traum - sogar noch vor Shakira!

Aber das hat eigentlich einen Grund - lesen hier irgendwelche Musiker mit? Für den GBBC2003 brauchen wir dringend eine Singlespeeder-Hymne!

phaty ...







Ach ja aber für den schlanken Herrn mit der Glatze bitte nur 4 Saiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 3968 (9. Oktober 2002)

Aber das mus jetzt sein: "It´s coming home, it´s coming - SS is coming home...."

Bitte nicht verklagen! War nur ein Scherz!!


----------



## lebaron (9. Oktober 2002)

der is auch ma wieder da

.......ja ja freiheit und abenteuer.........dat haste wohl in der letzten zeit gelebt .....oder wo warst du?


----------



## phatlizard (9. Oktober 2002)

Domilein ... altes Schei$$haus ... das wir dich nochmal zu sehen bekommen!!!

 

"Talk about Singlespeeding coming home ..."

phaty


----------



## Deleted 3968 (9. Oktober 2002)

ich bemühe mich gerade redlöich ein bisschen R&R in mein spießiges kleines Leben einkeren zu lassen. Abgesehen klatsche ich Kanten und fahren Fahrrad ohne Gangschaltung. 

@Phat: Selbert Scheißhaus! .......Home......!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (9. Oktober 2002)

göp8r67p86öf...Legastenie oder was??


----------



## phatlizard (9. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *ich bemühe mich gerade redlöich ein bisschen R&R in mein spießiges kleines Leben  *



Dein Leben ist doch nicht spiessig ... ! Du alter Rock'n'Roller ... !

phaty


----------



## Deleted 3968 (9. Oktober 2002)

Genau! Und darum:
War. Now!


----------



## joe yeti (9. Oktober 2002)

sind echt von der page!!!!!!!!!!!!!


joe lacht sich     tot!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe yeti (9. Oktober 2002)

koko und die hast du alle .....???

sind die nicht etwas jung???


noch eine, irgendwie beneide ich dich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (9. Oktober 2002)

entschuldigung!!


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *ich bemühe mich gerade redlöich ein bisschen R&R in mein spießiges kleines Leben einkeren zu lassen. Abgesehen klatsche ich Kanten und fahren Fahrrad ohne Gangschaltung.
> 
> @Phat: Selbert Scheißhaus! .......Home......!!!!! *



Domilein...du sollst doch nicht betrunken schreiben!

Dafür bin ich doch zuständig 

Willkommen in deinem Lieblingsthread!

Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Wer mir zuerst ein Bild von nem hübschen Bunny aus meinem Chor zeigen kann,kriegt ein Bier von mir *



Jetzt muß ich mich schon selber zitieren!

Ich meinte lecker mädsche!

Also macht eure Hausaufgaben noch mal.Setzen.6!

Ach ja,zu jung???Gibt's das? 

Koko


----------



## joe yeti (9. Oktober 2002)

besser gehts nich !

rück das bier rüber!!


----------



## Triple F (9. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Ach ja,zu jung???Gibt's das?
> 
> Koko *



Nee, nur zu @ng...


----------



## joe yeti (9. Oktober 2002)

ok!

joe,

koko bier her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (9. Oktober 2002)

Wöfür?

Für Miss Piggy  mit roter Perücke?

Oder für die blasse 'ichguckjetztmalnettobwohlichnurauffrauenstehe'pseudo-Madonna daneben?

Nee,nee,Joe Uzzi,so leicht geht das nicht 

Koko*prost*


----------



## joe yeti (9. Oktober 2002)

koko du stehst jetzt im mittelpunkt und nich ich!!

   


so schlecht sind die jetzt auch nich und besser sind nich in deinemmmmmm chor!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Oktober 2002)

Na jut,ich geb's zu:

Die Bläserinnen sind ganz gut...mist...ist ja ein Chor und kein Orchester 

Ups...jetzt hab ich mich verplappert!

Koko


----------



## joe yeti (9. Oktober 2002)

du magst besonders die tubabläserin !!!


----------



## phatlizard (9. Oktober 2002)

... Deinen Frauengeschmack aus dem FF kenne, mach ich bei der Suche jetzt mal nicht mit!

Ich könnte für Koko ne Frau BACKEN!!! Aber für mich leider nicht ...  

Triple F: 10 in die Chauvie-Kasse ... !

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Oktober 2002)

Nee,die haben mir zuviel Lungenvolumen!

Eher die Querflöterinnen 

Koko*wer bringt hier wieder Niveau rein?*


----------



## phatlizard (9. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Koko*wer bringt hier wieder Niveau rein?* *



Na Du hast es sehr erfolgreich in die Grube gedrückt!!!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (9. Oktober 2002)

oder ???


----------



## phatlizard (9. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *oder ??? *



Jaaaaaaa gennnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaauuuuuuu diiiiiiiiiie will ich!!!
Ist doch geschissen aufs Niveau ... her damit! Hat die ne Bestellnummer??? 20 in die Chauvikasse ...
Ach ja Basti ist mit Nadinchen aus - Kaffee trinken oder so ... sind schon wieder Schulferien???

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (9. Oktober 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (9. Oktober 2002)

Na,die ist unserem Phaty doch schon wieder zu dünn!

Aber ich nehme sie!Kannst du mir die Backform schicken? 

Koko


----------



## joe yeti (9. Oktober 2002)

bei der bin ich schon der bäckermeister!!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Oktober 2002)

... da haben sich ja zwei Verbal-Poser gefunden ... !

Dafür gibt es von Sammy Fox was auf die Mappe!!






Aprops - Koko! Pflichtveranstaltung für Dich Gina Wild vs. Samantha Fox! Boxkampf in Köln!!! Hier gibts die Details!

Und jetzt will ich mal Basti zitieren ..."Mann Männker jetz postet mir mal weder Bokes.. ähm bikes - Tieeeeeerrrrrreeeeeeee!"

phaty


----------



## Altitude (10. Oktober 2002)

@yoe yeti

H A B E N  W I L L ! ! ! !    

@Phati

so lange Sie die Boxhandschuhe anbehält!!  Alter Schwede!!!


----------



## icke (10. Oktober 2002)

Ick gloobe die Dunkelhäutige hab ick schon mal gesehen


----------



## icke (10. Oktober 2002)

kurze Zeit später


----------



## bsg (10. Oktober 2002)

soweit ich mich erinnern kann schreibt man strippen mit zwei "p" ))

außerdem ist die qualität der bilder nicht für die soko-koko-ansprüche in diesem thread geeignet. also würde ich sagen: nachbessern *ggg*


----------



## go-dirt (10. Oktober 2002)

bin ich hier im blähboy forum?


----------



## icke (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *soweit ich mich erinnern kann schreibt man strippen mit zwei "p" ))
> 
> außerdem ist die qualität der bilder nicht für die soko-koko-ansprüche in diesem thread geeignet. also würde ich sagen: nachbessern *ggg* *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (10. Oktober 2002)

ich versuche mal bei beiden Themen - Mädels und MTBs - zu bleiben:


----------



## lebaron (10. Oktober 2002)

und ich sage lieber wieder BIKES...........dat wird grade etwas freizügig hier!!!!


----------



## ibislover (10. Oktober 2002)

meine ehemalige nebensitzerin aus dem physikunterricht.  






/phil


----------



## go-dirt (10. Oktober 2002)

na also, buben! es geht doch


----------



## Rattatatam (10. Oktober 2002)

http://city.madcity.de/lightning/103-0332_IMG.JPG


----------



## icke (10. Oktober 2002)

ick hätte zwar noch das 4. aus der Serie, das gibt dem ganzen eine Wendung, aber nicht so ganz Jugendfrei.

aber die hier brauchen wohl keinen Fertigmacherthread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *ick hätte zwar noch das 4. aus der Serie, das gibt dem ganzen eine Wendung, aber nicht so ganz Jugendfrei.
> 
> aber die hier brauchen wohl keinen Fertigmacherthread *



so fertig muss man erstmal sein die hätten ja schon einen eigenen threat verdient


----------



## Triple F (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und ich sage lieber wieder BIKES...........!!!! *


..oder lieber Bikes´n Girls..
Ich hoffe, die gab´s in diesem Thread nicht schon einmal...


----------



## lebaron (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> ..oder lieber Bikes´n Girls..
> Ich hoffe, die gab´s in diesem Thread nicht schon einmal... *



doch hatten wir leider schon



p.s.:aber schade um die simskurbeln oder?


----------



## polo (10. Oktober 2002)

hmmm was soll ich zuerst fertigmachen...??

zum Radl: 
1.die Reflektoren sind natürlich krasser stilbruch
2. foam lenkerüberzug dagegen sehr gut, wobei der etwas verrutscht ist
3. farbe sehr ordentlich dem umfeld angepaßt (strand, vegetation, farbe und bikini des maderls)
4. sehr stilville weißwandreifen
5. unpassende pedale

zum Mädel
abgesehen von dem deckel und dem etwas dämlich grinsen nix auszusetzen... RACK... wo kann man das buchen... also den urlaub??


----------



## whoa (10. Oktober 2002)

.


----------



## whoa (10. Oktober 2002)

voilá..


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *. *



Tolle Farbe...häßliche Gabel! Da hat wohl das Geld zum Lackierenlassen nicht mehr gereicht 

Und erst der Skinwall vorne...also der passt nu wirklich nicht!

Koko*morgen Jungs!*


----------



## Triple F (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *p.s.:aber schade um die simskurbeln oder? *


Eigentlich schon, hauptsache ich hab die AC bekommen , die andere Seite ist -logischerweise (da AC)- gebrochen. Der Typ hat sie mir vor dem Gebot versprochen & hat sie dann doch nicht mehr gefunden 

Was is´mit der? Hat sich die in den 220 Seiten schon mal präsentiert???


----------



## rasaldul (10. Oktober 2002)

eigentlich im "Fertigmacher" falsch, da zu schön.....


----------



## rasaldul (10. Oktober 2002)

details.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (10. Oktober 2002)

noch mehr details.....


----------



## rasaldul (10. Oktober 2002)

ist zwar rennrad, but who cares.........


----------



## rasaldul (10. Oktober 2002)

hmmmmmmmm....


----------



## rasaldul (10. Oktober 2002)

muffen sind cool


----------



## phatlizard (10. Oktober 2002)

So ist es brav Jungs - kaum wird das Forum von Notgeilen Pornografen (Danke  Männer!!  ) gekapert, werden plötzlich wieder bikes gepostet - so als Gegenbewegung! Wir sind das Volk ...

Aber wenn wir schon mal bei MTB Mädels sind - da hat doch einer das Koshi Team gepostet ohne unsere amtierende Singlespeed-Europameisterin zu würdigen!

Let's hear it for Nicole ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## polo (10. Oktober 2002)

die würdigung meinerseits fand nicht in aller öffentlichkeit statt, sondern im stillen...

ABER: MACHINE auch in der Schwyz vorhanden:


----------



## j.ö.r.g (10. Oktober 2002)

da lächelt klein nicole aber nicht so dolle 

;-)


----------



## bsg (10. Oktober 2002)

wenn sie auch die oller eller über die alpen schleppen muss ... das ist nicht zum lachen    (gell onespeed *g*).

hier: beissen nicole !


----------



## Hoerni (10. Oktober 2002)

... you can ride the chickmagnet and park it right in formnt of the bar - OK?!

Hier mal nen Pic von der echten Posse - so wie man in den Saloon rollt! YEAH BABY!!!  

Und dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (10. Oktober 2002)

*SENSATION * 

Ladies and Gentlemen ein stolzer Papa präsentiert mit stolz geschwellter Brust unser aller (einziger grösster!) *Basti * uuuuund (Trommelwirbel) sein - erstaunlich leckeres - *Nadinchen* ... !!!

Sind sie nicht süüüüüüss???

phaty


----------



## onespeed (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *wenn sie auch die oller eller über die alpen schleppen muss ... das ist nicht zum lachen    (gell onespeed *g*).
> *



dafür gabs in riva um so mehr zu lachen   

wat macht eigentlich die angekündigte   estbofssemjpgcd?


----------



## lebaron (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *SENSATION
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen ein stolzer Papa präsentiert mit stolz geschwellter Brust unser aller (einziger grösster!) Basti  uuuuund (Trommelwirbel) sein - erstaunlich leckeres - Nadinchen ... !!!
> ...




YEAAAH

RITTERSCHLAG..................


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *SENSATION
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen ein stolzer Papa präsentiert mit stolz geschwellter Brust unser aller (einziger grösster!) Basti  uuuuund (Trommelwirbel) sein - erstaunlich leckeres - Nadinchen ... !!!
> ...



Ich muß Kotzen!!!!!!!!!!!!

Zwei Illusionen auf einmal zerstört! 

Basti,wasn das fürn Ossiflaum über deiner Oberlippe?

Und kann es sein,dass Nadinsche mehr wiegt als du??

Ich kann's nicht fassen...und darauf haben wir 230 Seiten gewartet?

Koko*hat kein jpg von Simönsche*


----------



## lebaron (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Ich muß Kotzen!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



1. ossiflaum wat'n los da is nix

2. gewicht neeeeeeeeeeeee neeeeeeeee is nix mit tonnen renn i net rum

LIVE YOUR DREAM


----------



## phatlizard (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Ich muß Kotzen!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Mann Koko Dein Frauengeschmack ... ich sag nur Figuren wie ne Hundehütte - in jeder Ecke einen Knochen ... !
Basti ist halt noch jung - der kann noch nicht so einen Alm-Öhi-Bart wachsen lassen wie Du ... !

phaty
findetnadinchengut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (10. Oktober 2002)

Ja gut,is nich über der Oberlippe..aber unter Unterlippe

Und für das Foto hast du wohl extra deine Potsdamer Schuluniform ausgepackt...weisses T-Shirt+Pseudo-Bomber...natürlich nur echt in schwarz mit weissen Streifen.

Ich schmeiss mich weg! 

Koko*kann große Ohrringe nicht leiden*


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> phaty
> findetnadinchengut! *



Du findest im Moment jede Frau gut!

Iss weniger Eier,Großer 

Koko*75B+32/34 ist das einzig Wahre*


----------



## lebaron (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ja gut,is nich über der Oberlippe..aber unter Unterlippe
> 
> Und für das Foto hast du wohl extra deine Potsdamer Schuluniform ausgepackt...weisses T-Shirt+Pseudo-Bomber...natürlich nur echt in schwarz mit weissen Streifen.
> ...



isser net süß der kleine



....*wobei mir dazu echt nix einfällt*......


----------



## Altitude (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *SENSATION
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen ein stolzer Papa präsentiert mit stolz geschwellter Brust unser aller (einziger grösster!) Basti  uuuuund (Trommelwirbel) sein - erstaunlich leckeres - Nadinchen ... !!!
> ...



Hey, fin die Kleine Süß 

Warscheinlich ein bischen zu jung für so nen alten, gebrechlichen Frangen wie mich ... 

Ich denke nicht das das ein Bart unter Bastis-Lippe ist - sieht eher aus wie Staub oder ein Hotpixel vom Scannen, oder???


----------



## lebaron (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




kann man unterstreichen....fürs erste...



> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Du findest im Moment jede Frau gut!
> *




unterstreichen die zweite....


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Oktober 2002)

Mit 32/34 mein ich aber nicht die Jeans-Größe


----------



## lebaron (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Mit 32/34 mein ich aber nicht die Jeans-Größe *



nein im ERNST????????

waaaaaaaahnsinn

 ganz doof bin ich auch net


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> nein im ERNST????????
> ...



Ja ja...grau ist alle Theorie

Jetzt mal was anderes:


----------



## phatlizard (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Mit 32/34 mein ich aber nicht die Jeans-Größe *



Nee ist schon klar - 32 ist der IQ und 34 der Sonnenschutzfaktor den die Hühner in Malle brauchen ... !

phaty


----------



## lebaron (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Ja ja...grau ist alle Theorie
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Nee ist schon klar - 32 ist der IQ und 34 der Sonnenschutzfaktor den die Hühner in Malle brauchen ... !
> ...



Doppel


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Oktober 2002)

Dafür ist bei dir 34 das Alter und 32 die Zahl der Lover vor dir 

Koko


----------



## phatlizard (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Dafür ist bei dir 34 das Alter und 32 die Zahl der Lover vor dir
> 
> Koko *



Und das vom Dirty-Thirty-Hengst von Bonn ... !


----------



## DocSnyder (10. Oktober 2002)

Also, euer Doc würde Doro gegenüber Nadinsche vorziehen. 

Ach, hier mal ein Portraitierung von unsere Echse mit seiner phett lizzy:


----------



## Deleted 3968 (10. Oktober 2002)

@Doc: Wieso sabbert das Tier so???
@Koko+Phatty alias "The Jakobsisters":


----------



## DocSnyder (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *@Doc: Wieso sabbert das Tier so???
> *



Diese Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt.
Wahrscheinlich erblickt er grade ein Germans...


----------



## phatlizard (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> Wahrscheinlich erblickt er grade ein Germans... *



... auf dem ne 34jährige sitzt ... !


----------



## DocSnyder (10. Oktober 2002)

Wusstet ihr eigentlich dass rikman auf der Interbike war?


----------



## phatlizard (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Wusstet ihr eigentlich dass rikman auf der Interbike war?
> 
> 
> ...



und Basti in Canada... ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> und Basti in Canada... ????  *



 

Ich wusste, dass das kommt...


----------



## phatlizard (10. Oktober 2002)

Also bei mir war das Bild von Doctor Schneider nicht zu sehen ... daher häng ich es mal ran ... hatte ich nicht Jedem der PINKBIKE Bilder postet mal Haue angedroht??? Naja will ich mal nicht so sein .... !!!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Oktober 2002)

Ich nehm die Rechte,ich nehm die Rechte!!!!

Und die Linke schick ich euch gleich rüber 

Koko*hechel,sabber*


----------



## phatlizard (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ich nehm die Rechte,ich nehm die Rechte!!!!
> 
> Und die Linke schick ich euch gleich rüber
> ...



Wie gut das wir zwei beide uns niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiemals wegen einer Frau in die Haare kriegen werden ... !!!!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (10. Oktober 2002)

also basti würde auch eher die linke nehmen

die rechte naja.....bekommt die nix zu essen?
oder ist du nur dumm getroffen......klassischer  gesichtsfasching


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wie gut das wir zwei beide uns niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiemals wegen einer Frau in die Haare kriegen werden ... !!!!!!
> ...



@phaty:Keine Sorge,wußte gleich,dass du die maskuline,gut genährte dunkelhaarige im Elvis-Kostüm nimmst  

@basti:Gesichtsfasching???Die spielen doch beide nicht in deiner Liga  

Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. Oktober 2002)

babyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## polo (11. Oktober 2002)

Die sind ja fast so gut, wie die Mädels von Friedrichshafen ~ 93 / 94.

Legendär ist ersten das 2m Gerät mit 2,50m Beinen von Corratec in ekelfarbigem Ganzkörperkondom

Noch besser - weil sie sehr liberal Corona verteilt haben - waren die Damen von MT-Racing: Die Räder waren eher armselig, was aber durch Pivo und kurze Röcke ausgeglichen wurde... 

Leider kenne ich keine Bilder...


----------



## ibislover (11. Oktober 2002)

/phil


----------



## DocSnyder (11. Oktober 2002)

Der helle Wahnsinn!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das Bike will ich haben!

Diese Ausfallenden, der falschrum montierte Lenker, der damit zum Pseudo-Aero-Unterlenker mutiert und die Farbe


----------



## Altitude (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Recht interessante Sitzposition ...

was ist denn das für ein Lenker???


----------



## Altitude (11. Oktober 2002)

mal wieder ein Mädel:


----------



## Altitude (11. Oktober 2002)

aus alten Yeti-Tagen???


Jimmy Deaton

was macht der jetzt eigentlich???


----------



## ibislover (11. Oktober 2002)

/phil


----------



## lebaron (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *aus alten Yeti-Tagen???
> 
> 
> ...




FÜR DIESE frage müsste man dich...............

JIMMY DEATON-----------R.I.P


----------



## Altitude (11. Oktober 2002)

Wuste leider nicht, daß er schon verstorben ist

Tut mir echt leid um Ihn, war ein netter Kerl und eins meiner Vorbilder in den Anfängen meiner DH-Kariere..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (11. Oktober 2002)

An was isser den gestorben, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## phatlizard (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> FÜR DIESE frage müsste man dich...............
> 
> JIMMY DEATON-----------R.I.P *



Basti mach mal nicht so dicke Hose - er hat es ja offensichtlich nicht gewusst, wenn er so fragt *plus* : Ick wees da och nix von ... !
Also bestrahle uns mal mit Weisheit ... !

phaty


----------



## lebaron (11. Oktober 2002)

heyyy wat denn nu los?

kann ick wissen dat erdat net weis?

mann sind wir heute empfindlich

woran?mhmmmm

WIRD NACHGELIEFERT


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Oktober 2002)

J. Deaton tot?

Davon weiss ich aber auch nichts...dann klär uns mal auf,Basti

Koko*glaubt's nicht*


----------



## lebaron (11. Oktober 2002)

isser doch.......sollte ich da was verwechseln?

neeeeee eigentlich bin ich festens davon überzeugt!


----------



## phatlizard (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *J. Deaton tot?
> 
> Davon weiss ich aber auch nichts...dann klär uns mal auf,Basti
> ...



Vielleicht meint er ja einen der Dalton-Brüder!?? 
Also ich hab mal nachgeschaut - nach meinen Informationen lebt er ... aber lassen wir mal Basti berichten ... !

Phaty


----------



## lebaron (11. Oktober 2002)

bin auch grade auf der suche......mist bei mtb hall of fame bearbeiten se grade 50% aller pages da drunter seine.....ich würde glauben es da gelesen zu haben.........ich kuck weiter


....erstmal ein vorsichtiges.......sorry altitude.........maybe he's still alive......let's have a look


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *bin auch grade auf der suche......mist bei mtb hall of fame bearbeiten se grade 50% aller pages da drunter seine.....ich würde glauben es da gelesen zu haben.........ich kuck weiter
> *



Sei mal ein bischen kreativer...da haben wir doch selber schon alle nachgeguckt.

Koko*still alive...oder nich?*


----------



## Deleted 3968 (11. Oktober 2002)

Der Typ lebt noch. Basti, du meinst  Jacke Watson oder? Du kannst doch hier nicht einfach meine Jugendidole sterben lassen. 
Gleich sagt er noch Bob Marley wäre tot....pfff...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (11. Oktober 2002)

der ist nunleider wirklich schon tot...


----------



## Altitude (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ....erstmal ein vorsichtiges.......sorry altitude.........maybe he's still alive......let's have a look *



@lebaron

kein Problem, Du hast mich nur wirklich geschockt mit dieser Nachricht...

Lass uns einfach davon ausgehen, daß er irgendo sein Leben in Ruhe und Frieden genießt....

Alex


----------



## lebaron (11. Oktober 2002)

ich hab den doch mit jake watson verwechselt.......puuuuuuh unschön aber noch ma glück gehabt

P.S.:danke staabi, der mann wees bescheid


----------



## phatlizard (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *der ist nunleider wirklich schon tot... *



Wie bist Du denn drauf - als nächstes behauptest Du wahrscheinlich, dass John Lennon erschossen wurde und als ich Elvis gesehen habe - letztes Jahr - war das wohl auch nur ein Doppelgänger ... ! 

phaty


----------



## Staabi (11. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

bin immer froh, helfen zu können. Ich hoffe nur, Du hast das Zitat richtig einordnen können oder denkst Du jetzt, der Staabi hat komplett einen an der Waffel?

Für alle:

"nein, tot ist er nicht, noch nicht. Ich bin es selbst... Ich lebe nicht mehr unter dem Namen Jimmy Deaton seit, och vor Deiner Geburt."

 

Viele Grüße,

Staabi


----------



## odelay (11. Oktober 2002)

Hab gerade was auf Ebay gefunden.

Der Verkäufer schreibt nur:
"Verkaufe 26" MTB Rahmen. Er ist an der schweißnaht gebrochen,sonst ist er noch ganz in Ordnung."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Hab gerade was auf Ebay gefunden.
> 
> Der Verkäufer schreibt nur:
> ...



Was denkt sich der Verkäufer nur dabei?
Der Cannondale-Aufkleber entwertet das Fischer/Sprick Gestell doch total.


----------



## phatlizard (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Hi,
> 
> bin immer froh, helfen zu können. Ich hoffe nur, Du hast das Zitat richtig einordnen können oder denkst Du jetzt, der Staabi hat komplett einen an der Waffel?
> ...



Staabi postet im Fertigmacher??? Das kommt ja einer religiösen Erscheinung gleich!

phaty  

P.S.: Doc aus dem Cracknfail kann man doch noch prima eine Panzerfaust basteln!


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Staabi postet im Fertigmacher??? Das kommt ja einer religiösen Erscheinung gleich!
> *



Ja ja,immer diese Passivleser

Wahrscheinlich schleicht er sich Nachts,wenn die Frau schläft,an den Rechner um zu gucken, ob wir neue Bunnys gepostet haben 

Stimmt doch,Staabi,oder?

Koko


----------



## onespeed (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Ja ja,immer diese Passivleser
> ...



 

damit er heute nicht umsonst schleicht...


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Oktober 2002)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh yeahhhhh!!!!

Danke Onespeed, Nicole schon im Bett?   

Koko


----------



## phatlizard (12. Oktober 2002)

Ihr wollt es doch richtig hart ...

*ODER??? *


----------



## whoa (12. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ihr wollt es doch richtig hart ...
> 
> ODER???  *


So spät am abend doch nich..  ..wer sollt das um die zeit verkraften?!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (12. Oktober 2002)

@phatty: Elvis iss nun wirklich nicht tot der macht jetzt nämlich in Gas, Wasser, ******* und war gestern  bei mir. Der Blaumann steht ihm echt gut, aber er trägt so ein komische Cape.... (off Topic: Hab mir gestern ein altes I-Book gekauft!! Rock on!)

@Altitude: Eben! Und Bob natürlich auch.

@Basti: Macht ja nix...Totgesagte röcheln länger.....

Zur Tittenmaus: Huuuuuuuuuuii!!


----------



## odelay (12. Oktober 2002)

ist nicht meines, wird es wegen mangelnder finanzieller Ausstattung meinerseits auch nicht 
aber damit würde sich doch sicherlich ein würdiges Schockerbike aufbauen lassen
braucht man da eigentlich ne eckige Sattelstüze?


----------



## DocSnyder (12. Oktober 2002)

Das schöne Pace so zu verschandeln  

Na, wartet nur bis Phaty kommt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *
> aber damit würde sich doch sicherlich ein würdiges Schockerbike aufbauen ... *



*BIST DU WAAAAAAAAAHNSINNIG???????* 

Was kommt als nächstes? Auf Breezer No. One pinkeln oder Tomac-Witze machen??? Da reiht sich ja eine Gotteslästerung an die andere ... !!!!
Da brauch man ein rundes Sattelroht zum fahren und ein schönes Vierkantrohr um die Ungläubigen zu verhauen ... !
Ist ansonsten zum fahren ein absoluter Mist-Bock, wenn man länger als 1 Stunden biken will ... !!!

Aber trotzdem ... es gibt Sachen aus England, die darf man nicht so schlecht behandlen ... okay Beckham oder Atomic-Kitten, aber kein PACE Bike von 1989 ... !

Cheers  

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (12. Oktober 2002)

Ich finds ja schee, aber die Anbauteile waren doch nicht auch von Pace?
Oder ist elho-gelbe Gabel etwa von Pace?


----------



## phatlizard (12. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Ich finds ja schee, aber die Anbauteile waren doch nicht auch von Pace?
> Oder ist elho-gelbe Gabel etwa von Pace? *



Ich find den Bock total hässlich - aber guck Dir  mal die Frisuren von Heavy-Metal-Gitarristen von 1989 an! Die waren auch nicht besser ... Ich muss dann immer an neon-gelben Nagellack denken, wenn ich dieses Rad sehe! Aber trotzdem muss es natürlich aus historien Gründen verteidigt werden!

Die Gabel ist ne PACE - so schlimm wie es sein mag!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (12. Oktober 2002)

an meinen frühen Aufritte als CPT. Weeler anfang der neunziger, wobie das Pace definitiv schöner und stabiler war als mein Wheeler 8000 Teamrad - nur mal so zum Schock, mein Trikot von damals...


----------



## Altitude (12. Oktober 2002)

mal wieder was schönes in b&w:

(leider nicht von mir, ich hab bis jetzt nur israelis,araber und radfahrer fotografiert)

 

alexdersichnuneinensalsagekaufthat


----------



## rasaldul (12. Oktober 2002)

Cool, das Wappen auf der Brust macht dafür einiges wett.....


----------



## phatlizard (12. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *an meinen frühen Aufritte als CPT. Weeler anfang der neunziger, wobie das Pace definitiv schöner und stabiler war als mein Wheeler 8000 Teamrad - nur mal so zum Schock, mein Trikot von damals...
> *



wie gut, dass Du jetzt Singlespeeder wirst! DORT bekommt man für so eine Fahne stehende Ovationen ... !!!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (12. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> wie gut, dass Du jetzt Singlespeeder wirst! DORT bekommt man für so eine Fahne stehende Ovationen ... !!!
> ...



auch mit diesem Trikot????


----------



## rasaldul (12. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *Cool, das Wappen auf der Brust macht dafür einiges wett..... *



ich meinte auf dem Trikot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (12. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Die Gabel ist ne PACE - so schlimm wie es sein mag!
> ...



War die ab Werk so lackiert?
Kann ich mir bei dem britischen Understatement gar nicht vorstellen.

Achso, wer als Flachlandtiroler nicht weiss was elho war: der Hersteller der Jacke ganz rechts

So von 88-92 hat elho diese Gammastrahler in gelb, grün und pink verkauft.

Beim Biken ist das ja noch relativ harmlos, aber jetzt müsst ihr euch das ganze in Verbindung mit Gletschersonne und reflektierendem Schnee vorstellen.

Mein Gott, was hat man nicht schon alles durchgemacht...


----------



## odelay (12. Oktober 2002)

nichts gegen pace 
hab ja auch zwei Pace-Gabeln (eine fährt im Bonty, die andere liegt im Karton)
aber wenn schon schrille Klamotten dann doch bitte passend zum Rad
Hier also die entsprechende Pace-Regenjacke zum obigen Rad:


----------



## Altitude (12. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> Beim Biken ist das ja noch relativ harmlos, aber jetzt müsst ihr euch das ganze in Verbindung mit Gletschersonne und reflektierendem Schnee vorstellen.
> 
> Mein Gott, was hat man nicht schon alles durchgemacht...  *



Du hast gut reden, ich darf, seitdem ich mit meinem "Lieblingstrikot" durch die heimischen Wälder breche immer öfter die Psychiaterkosten für die heimischen Rehe, Hirsche und Wanderer übernehmen...  

Kann mir einer sagen warum???

P.S. Es ist übrigends das einzige meiner alten TRikots in die ich fetter, alter Sack noch reinpasse, obwohl ich 3mal die Woche auf dem Rad sitze

Alex

Mist, jetzt ist die Flasche 98er Dowie Doole Shiraz schon wieder leer und meine Freindin hat nur ein Glas abbekommen


----------



## odelay (12. Oktober 2002)

wie wäre es damit?


----------



## DocSnyder (12. Oktober 2002)

OK, ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt:


----------



## rasaldul (12. Oktober 2002)

Farblich kann diese "Kleidungsstück" zwar nicht mithalten, aber man beachte den Schnitt........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (12. Oktober 2002)

Diese Bike-Wear war vor 11 Jahren "in".........tztztz


----------



## odelay (12. Oktober 2002)

ok
alberne Sachen auf Bikes

das kommt vom Cannondale fahren:


----------



## odelay (12. Oktober 2002)

wie wärs mit mobilem Beichten?


----------



## odelay (12. Oktober 2002)

und zur Strafe:
200 km im Kreis fahrn


----------



## DocSnyder (12. Oktober 2002)

Aktion "Kantenklatscher helfen mit Ihren Mopeds in Hinterasien"


----------



## DocSnyder (12. Oktober 2002)

Der anglofile Hirsch auf der HP hat doch glatt geschriebn, dass dass ein Schweizer Soldat sei.
Tststs, sieht doch jeder dass das ein Italiener is, die ham seit jeher nen toten Vogel am Helm baumeln.


----------



## DocSnyder (12. Oktober 2002)

PHATTY IN JUNGEN JAHREN!!!


----------



## odelay (12. Oktober 2002)

ja, ja die guten alten Zeiten

stuck in the 80'ies:





popper auf bikes:


----------



## whoa (13. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich find den Bock total hässlich ...!
> ...



Hässlich..? Das ist doch die Schönheit schlechthin! Ein absoluter Traum!
Dieses zählt zu den wenigen Alu-Dosen, die ich mir antun würde.. 

Phaty, phaty.. was is nur mit Deinem Geschmack los..?
Irgendwas stimmt da doch nich..?! 

Naja, ich geh einfach mal davon aus, dass die Schönheit des Pace speziell der fetten Parts, auf'm Mac einfach nich so rüber kommt.. 

Man sieht der Bock geil aus..!!!


----------



## go-dirt (13. Oktober 2002)

@odelay
also doch alte bmx-hasen unter uns!
hab beim umzug mein altes haro sport und diverse zeitungen gefunden. *schön*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2002)

Wo habt Ihr Pornografen, denn den ganzen Rotz her? 
Das stellt ja alles bisher dagewesene locker in den Schatten!

@Aldi-Tüte eehm Altitude: 
für das Tragen des VOLVO-Trikots gibt es zur Strafe einen Elchtest! Mit mir als ELCH!!!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (13. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *@Aldi-Tüte eehm Altitude:
> für das Tragen des VOLVO-Trikots gibt es zur Strafe einen Elchtest! Mit imr als ELCH!!!
> 
> phaty *



Herr vergib mir!

Ich war jung, und der Satan hat mich mit einem roten Auto, zwei Fahrädern und Bekleidung mit dem Zeichen des Satans gelockt und betört....war auch nur 95 und 96...

...aber nun bin ich auf den rechten Weg der Tugend zurück...

Ich bitte um Absolution....


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Herr vergib mir!
> ...



Dir sei vergeben mein Sohn ...!

Schei$$e hab ich jetzt gerade Gott gespielt? Langsam muss ich mal auf meine Bodenhaftung aufpassen! 

phaty

P.S.: Geht doch mal bitte ins Singlespeedforum - GBBC2003 thread soeben eröffnet ... Termine, Locations ....


----------



## lebaron (13. Oktober 2002)

hier ist ja was los............EKEEEEEEEEEEELHAAAAAFT


----------



## lebaron (13. Oktober 2002)

BEI MIR SCHNEIT ES::::::::::::::::::AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *............EKEEEEEEEEEEELHAAAAAFT *



Basti ich habe gerade versucht dieses Wort von Dir auszusprechen - war mir mit meiner bundesrepublikanischen Spracherziehung nicht mögliche diese Laute zu bilden! Das musst Du mir bei Gelegenheit mal beibringen ... Mann Mann diese Ossis hatten uns schon einiges voraus!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (13. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Basti ich habe gerade versucht dieses Wort von Dir auszusprechen - war mir mit meiner bundesrepublikanischen Spracherziehung nicht mögliche diese Laute zu bilden! Das musst Du mir bei Gelegenheit mal beibringen ... Mann Mann diese Ossis hatten uns schon einiges voraus!
> ...




naja ok
eigentlich müsste es 
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKELHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFT heissen, jetzt alles klar?


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2002)

... läuft im TV - und was ist die einzige Rechtfertigung dafür sich den reinzuziehen??? Richtig SIE:


----------



## Hoerni (14. Oktober 2002)

Cannondales wurden hier immer als "Cola" Dosen beschimpft. 

Cannondale hat nun offiziell hierzu stellung genommen: gemäß der hauseigenen "Total PC" 
Einstellung wird von Cannondale auf 7 UP verwiesen - gegen die Bezeichnung "Dose" haben sie aber nix einzuwenden.

Nun ists offiziell!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (14. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... läuft im TV - und was ist die einzige Rechtfertigung dafür sich den reinzuziehen??? Richtig SIE:...... *



und war SIE so auch zu sehen??


----------



## Sylvester (14. Oktober 2002)

...macht nur so weiter jungs - dann braucht man für die benutzung dieses threads noch eine kreditkarte


----------



## bsg (14. Oktober 2002)

wie wäre es damit:


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Oktober 2002)

...Nein,ich glaube,eher so:

...sie hat doch eine arme russische Austauschschülerin gespiet,die leider viel zu wenig zum Anziehen hat,oder 






Meine Herren,ich weiss ja gar nicht,welche Bilder ich zuerst posten soll! So ein lecker Mädsche 

Koko


----------



## bsg (14. Oktober 2002)

ganz umsonst


----------



## bsg (14. Oktober 2002)

hübsch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (14. Oktober 2002)

..so Kinners...jetzt aber wieder brav bis Mitternacht warten,gell?

wie soll ich mich denn so konzentrieren? 

Koko


----------



## bsg (14. Oktober 2002)

damit er noch ein bisschen abgelenkt ist ... (da möchtest du dich doch auch zwischenreinkuscheln oder ?)


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Oktober 2002)

süss die kleine.....






und so wissbegierig


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Oktober 2002)

Habe mir grade auf ihrr webseite das Video angesehen,wie sie ihr Bauchnabelpiercing bekommen hat......die ist ja sooooooooooo süß!!!! 

Koko*abgelenkt*


----------



## frozenfrogz (14. Oktober 2002)

Zur Abwechslung noch mal ´n Bike.

(1.Aufbauversuch)

Farben sind leider arg verfälscht (digicam)


----------



## frozenfrogz (14. Oktober 2002)

Und nu´ der 2.Versuch


----------



## odelay (14. Oktober 2002)

Biogrip                      tss
Klingel                      tss tss
Slicks                        tss tss tss
mit Reflektorstreifen tss tss tss tss

insgesamt ein klares "tssssssssss Autsch"
und da rede ich nur von der 2. Ausbaustufe und toleriere noch die Pedale


He's got a tye dyed Rancid shirt
Wears his birkenstocks to work
Is he a jerk? No, just confused
Jeff don't wear regular shoes

Jeff Wears Birkenstocks


----------



## odelay (14. Oktober 2002)

meine alten, schwachen Augen
fast hätten sie es nicht gesehen
aber nun sind sie kurz vor dem Erblinden 

Ein FAHRRADSTÄNDER ?!!! 
das verlangt nach Zensur!


Don't wanna chill, don't wanna sit
Don't wanna hear no hippie shit
Don't tell me I'm closing my mind
Don't wanna grove, don't wanna dig
Don't wanna spend the day naked
Don't like my music country fried


----------



## oropeza (14. Oktober 2002)

Mensch Frozi...

ich hab schlechte Nachrichten für Dich:

Beide Aufbaustufen sind voll in die Hosen gegangen 

...dabei ist der Rahmen doch eigentlich ne schöne Basis!!

Nix für ungut, aber da ist wirklich mehr drin


----------



## odelay (14. Oktober 2002)

Wenn der Gaul nicht mehr will:
Sattel lösen und auf die Schultern packen
und dann:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (14. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von frozenfrogz _
> *Zur Abwechslung noch mal ´n Bike.
> 
> *



Ähhhmmmmm,...tja...und sowas fährt in Bonn rum?

Na,hoffentlich kommst du mir nicht entgegen,sonst fahr ich noch vor Schreck gegen nen Baum 

Aber ich fahr sowieso nie Asphalt,von daher ist die Chance eher gering 

Koko*farbenblind*


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Wenn der Gaul nicht mehr will:
> Sattel lösen und auf die Schultern packen
> und dann:
> ...



Uiiii das könnte ja ich sein ... aber der schiesst ne Benelli und das ist ja nun fast so schlimm wie Cola-Dosen-Reiten!!!

@frozenfrogz: 

So wie Du ist ja hier schon lange keiner mehr plattgemacht worden. Naja okay, das GT verstösst aber auch mindestens gegen 8 Resolutionen der Vereinten Nationen! Da könnt bald Bomben drauf fallen

@floibex

Du kleiner notgeiler Inselbewohner, hast Du eigentlich noch anderen Sex, als hier zu posten??? 

Phaty!
Ab Freitag in England ... FREU!!!


----------



## odelay (14. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Uiiii das könnte ja ich sein ... aber der schiesst ne Benelli und das ist ja nun fast so schlimm wie Cola-Dosen-Reiten!!!
> *



Was zum Henker ist eine Benelli?
Klär mich mal auf, ich hab Zivi gemacht und die Waffen mit denen ich da Umgang hatte waren nur Skalpelle, elektrische und pneumatische Knochensägen und -fräser, Wundspreizer und das ganze Gerät halt .. sowie einige Schwestern. Schlimmer als jeder Spieß!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *
> 
> Was zum Henker ist eine Benelli?
> *



Voilà ... !!!






phaty

Pazifist und Tontaubenschütze ...!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2002)

ZDF anmachen Männer!!!


----------



## onespeed (14. Oktober 2002)

goil phaty!

thx


----------



## Triple F (14. Oktober 2002)

Das neue C´dale im Härtetest??

Oder doch eher Gnadenschuss???


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2002)

Seit Leon sind ja ein paar Jahre vergangen! Aber die gute Nathalie ist schon ganz schön lecker ... und bevor Porno-Floibex wieder seine Sammlung postet, kommt hier jetzt erst mal was leckeres ...


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Oktober 2002)

Mensch Dicker...ich seh das nüscht so!
Alles muß man selber machen 
Ach so,sorry für meinen link,den ich eine Seite vorher gesetzt habe...hab grad selber gemerkt,dass man da auf solche dämlichen Pornoseiten umgeleitet wird! Sorry nochmal!!!!
@phaty:Warum guckt die eigentlich so leidend?
Und warum sieht die Benelli auf dem Foto wie ne Pumpgun aus?

So...jetzt mal wieder ein hübsches Mädel...lechz

Koko*hätte viel lieber das popobild gezeigt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Und warum sieht die Benelli auf dem Foto wie ne Pumpgun aus?
> 
> ...



Ist wahrscheinlich ne Pump! Und hier sind zu viele Weiber in diesem Thread - ich komm mir schon vor wie in der 8. Klasse ... ! Unter der Schulbank ...
Seit ihr alle mit Hormonen vollgepumpt? Ihr Armen ...

phaty


----------



## lebaron (15. Oktober 2002)

hach ja


----------



## lebaron (15. Oktober 2002)

uuuuuuuuuups text vergessen

naja egal

basti kommt grade von'nem schei.............ß langweiligen abend mit......

naja egal

jedenfalls der mann mit dem gt:

sag mal ist du sicher datet net a 1997 oder 1996 timberline schweinestahlrahmen ist???meiner sieht genauso aus und ist eben so einer .........nur hübscher zusammen geschustert.....naja egal trotzdem billigschund aus taiwan

so kinners bitte wieder mehr bikes und weniger frauen......oder wenigstens zu später stunge und net um 5 am nachmittag!!!!

naja egal

so und zu phatys waffenzeug.........mhmmmm poste doch mal nette sachen ie fahrradmäßig in richtung bohemian gehen ich denke du weist wie ich dat meine.....naja egal

ach ja koko und immer schön auf die nbäume im geegnverkehr achten.......naja egal

ach und phaty die frage ob hier alle mit hormonen voll sind konnte ja auch nur schlecht DEIN ernst sein oder

naja egal........................egal.........egal





ich merke mir ist alles egal...............cool


----------



## phatlizard (15. Oktober 2002)

Na wenn das nicht Porno ist!!! Ein IF von einer 3-jährigen verschönert!!!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Oktober 2002)

Den Überzieher will ich auch!!!


----------



## whoa (15. Oktober 2002)

man is das fett..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (15. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *man is das fett..   *



Das ist doch die alte dichtgemachte skipiste am teufelsberg nä? mann ist das geil wat et nicht alles gibt in b!

@ baron: das ist nen lightning aus titan, nix cromo - was die ausstattung angeht - naja bunt wie ne packung smarties 

Ha! - mein dave lloyd ist fast fertig, whoa müssen uns mal treffen wegen der naben und pilsetten


----------



## Steinhummer (15. Oktober 2002)

@odelay:

"Jeff wears birkenstocks..." - was ist denn das tolles? Homegrown poems, oder stammt der Text etwa aus nem Lied? Wenn ja, nenn mir bittebitte diesen zweifellos tollen Interpreten, diesen Gott des Liedguts!! Ich HASSE Birkies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Steinhummer (der auch gleich noch sechs Paar bräuchte - würg!)


----------



## whoa (15. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *
> 
> Das ist doch die alte dichtgemachte skipiste am teufelsberg nä? mann ist das geil wat et nicht alles gibt in b!
> ...



Jup, das isse und in Berlin gibt's sowieso die geilsten Trails..! 

Treffen.. ja klar.. Samstag war's dann doch schon 01:45.. 
Heut is schlecht.. (Papa hat Geburtstag) 
Morgen is schlecht.. (Fußball)
Ab Donnerstag is dann alles möglich..


----------



## bsg (15. Oktober 2002)

... um sich gegen britney spears durchzusetzen. hier madame aguilera ...


----------



## Altitude (15. Oktober 2002)

@BSG

das ist gemein... 

wollt ich gerade einstelle


----------



## u-vee (15. Oktober 2002)

mal nicht wie der könig der löwen auf crack, aber auch nicht viel besser...


----------



## bsg (15. Oktober 2002)

... nicht traurig sein !

kannst so oder so sabbernd davor sitzen und dich von den handschellen inspirieren lassen


----------



## whoa (15. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von u-vee _
> *mal nicht wie der könig der löwen auf crack, aber auch nicht viel besser... *



   ganz meine Meinung


----------



## whoa (15. Oktober 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1865828313&rd=1

ich glaub ich veräußer meine auch mal.. 
also wer will.. im sonderangebot.. nur 35.- EUR


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Oktober 2002)

Au mann,und wir Idioten verbremsen die einfach... 

Hab noch die kurzen Magura-Klötze von 94....noch mit ca. 1mm Restbelag und kaum verglast  Anybody...ich dachte so an 45? Echt Retro und Kult!!! 

Das hier ist aber auch nicht schlecht...hmm..die kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1867466464

Ob er die 129 wieder reinbekommt? 

Koko*noch bis zum 25.10. online*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (15. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@odelay:
> "Jeff wears birkenstocks..." - was ist denn das tolles? Homegrown poems, oder stammt der Text etwa aus nem Lied? Wenn ja, nenn mir bittebitte diesen zweifellos tollen Interpreten, diesen Gott des Liedguts!! Ich HASSE Birkies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     *



die alten Punk-Heroen von
NOFX

Nofx: Jeff Wears Birkenstocks 

Don't wanna chill, don't wanna sit
Don't wanna hear no hippie shit
Don't tell me I'm closing my mind
Don't wanna grove, don't wanna dig
Don't wanna spend the day naked
Don't like my music country fried

He's got a tye dyed Rancid shirt
Wears his birkenstocks to work
Is he a jerk? No, just confused
Jeff don't wear regular shoes

Fat Mike I gotta let you know
It's not the tunes, it's their live show
And all the people you get to meet
Plenty of good vibes and decent drugs
Stinky people give you hugs
Walk around in your bare feet

He's got a tye dyed Rancid shirt
Wears his birkenstocks to work
Is he a jerk? No, just confused
Jeff don't wear regular shoes

Jeff don't wear regular shoes

auf dieser Platte:


----------



## phatlizard (16. Oktober 2002)

War letzte Nacht nix neues zu finden??? Brav so ... ! Aber man muss schon zugeben, gleich nachdem KOKO gegen 23 Uhr was postet, ist diese Seite hier immer extrem gut besucht!






phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (16. Oktober 2002)

@ odelay:

Muchas gracias für die Info! Werde sofort meinen Punk-Scout DJ Kochroach losschicken, auf dass er mir diese Heroen guten Geschmacks besorge 

Steinhummer (& NOFX = Brüder im Geiste )


----------



## Deleted 3968 (16. Oktober 2002)

Jeah, NOF and ****in X. Eine der Lieblingsbands meiner (eher punkrockigen) Jugend. Oi,Oi,Oi!!!


----------



## bsg (16. Oktober 2002)

da fallen mir sachen wie "don't call me white" oder "this is just a punkrock song" ein ... die jugend ...


----------



## Deleted 3968 (16. Oktober 2002)

Eigendlich von Fishbone aber egal: "...kill all die white man....". Ach schön...doch dann kam der Hardcore...


----------



## bsg (16. Oktober 2002)

habe gerade noch einen pulli von "lifetime" gefunden. sagt euch das noch was ? waren mal live hier ...


----------



## bsg (16. Oktober 2002)

diese kranken


----------



## Deleted 3968 (16. Oktober 2002)

...kennsch nisch. Punkrock, hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (16. Oktober 2002)

na klar ... weiss gar nicht ob es die noch gibt. damals gingen die auf jeden fall ziemlich ab !

(konzert hier in einem 2000 seelen kaff auf der durchreise ...)


----------



## frozenfrogz (16. Oktober 2002)

Es ging doch in diesem Thread um Ätzbikes, oder seh ich das Falsch?

(Muß dazu sagen, daß ich mir nur die ersten 30 / 40 Seiten oderso gegönnt habe.)

Und das mit dem Provozieren hab ich wohl geschafft, oder?

Hab mit dem Rahmen halt so dies und jenes ausprobiert.

Im Moment sieht´s so aus:

GT lightning (Aufkleber endlich ab bekommen)

komplett XT, bis auf die Laufräder (XTR + Mavic X517 wie auf Foto) und die Johnny T´s.

C´dale P-Bone (noch in dem seltsamen blauelox)


Ritchey Vorbau + Syntace Duraflite

Selle SLR (135g ver.)

UND der Seitenständer. War auch für mich ´n Schock. Muß aber sein, weil sonst krieg ich´s nicht im Keller unter ohne Stress mit meinem Pa zu bekommen ("Du glaubst ja wohl nicht, daß das da so hängen bleiben kann, oder?!?" Zitat Ende).


----------



## frozenfrogz (16. Oktober 2002)

Zum Klettern und Straße fahren halt. (Auch wenn ich damit evtl. alleine stehe)

Übrigens ist der GT echt ´n GT aus 3AL/2,5V Titanal (@lebaron)

Was ist daran auszusetzen? Der hält jetzt schon recht lange aus und zeigt keinerleiermüdungserscheinungen.


----------



## DocSnyder (16. Oktober 2002)

Falls hier mal wieder ein Dödel aus dem 5D Forum auftauchen sollte:


----------



## odelay (16. Oktober 2002)

die tun dann auch immer so wichtig mit den neuesten Federungskonzepten
aber jetzt wird zurückgeschlagen
Hardcore-Retro-Rear-Suspension:


----------



## odelay (16. Oktober 2002)

und die Idee mit der Kettenführung,
na ja seht selbst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (16. Oktober 2002)

DIE`GUTE ALTE ZEIT


.............so dat musste mal gesgat werden............



*exit light enter night.............rock to never-neverland.........*


----------



## phatlizard (16. Oktober 2002)

Ach ja - Sabrina ... die 80iger Jahre waren schon schlimm!!! Die Frisuren, die Klamotten, die Mucke ... und dieses kleine Luder will laut dem neuen Literaturnobelpreisträger Dieter Bohlen beim Sex beschimpft werden!!

"Kratz mich, beiss mich, zieh mir die Kleider meiner Mutter an ..."

So die Porno-Abteilung am heuten Abend wurde Ihnen präsentiert von Lizard-Productions! "Wo wir sind, ist oben!"


----------



## odelay (17. Oktober 2002)

wenn schon 80ies porn
dann doch bitte mit Bezug zum Bike:


----------



## phatlizard (17. Oktober 2002)

So Mädels nächste Woche Sonntag bin ich wieder da! Also benehmt Euch schön - ich werd von unterwegs ein Auge auf Euch werfen ....

Ansonsten: LONDON BURNING!!!


----------



## polo (17. Oktober 2002)

naja, wenn wir schon in der antike sind, dan richtig:

holzfelgen!


----------



## polo (17. Oktober 2002)

lb


----------



## DocSnyder (17. Oktober 2002)

Darauf haben wir alle gewartet, besonders Koko:


----------



## lebaron (18. Oktober 2002)

noch 101 BE SCARED


----------



## whoa (18. Oktober 2002)

.. ein IRD mit 'ner ähnlich stylischen Geometrie, wie Shiggy's Rakete!


----------



## lebaron (18. Oktober 2002)

DAS: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32551&pagenumber=2

kann lustig werden.........lalala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (18. Oktober 2002)

..ein Bonty was sonst?!


----------



## lebaron (18. Oktober 2002)

du bist zu gut zu uns auch wenn' se beide a bisserl hässlich sind aber der gute wille zählt


----------



## whoa (18. Oktober 2002)

...Dosenpfand, sofort!


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Oktober 2002)

.... in diesem fall die einzig mögliche lösung .....

allerdings hat 's 'nen schönes KOKO blau..

ciao
flo


----------



## whoa (18. Oktober 2002)

..pack die Badehose ein, nimm ..


----------



## lebaron (18. Oktober 2002)

haste dat bei der dicken eidechse aussem archiv geklaut

BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHHHH


----------



## rotwilderer (18. Oktober 2002)

Rechtzeitig zum wohlverdienten Wochenende hab ich da mal ein Bike-Verbrechen FORTE gefunden. Gottseidank bin ich gerade von der Uni heimgekommen und habe seit dem Frühstück keine feste Nahrung mehr zu mir genommen...

P.S.: Jetzt hab ich mich zwar als bike-Abo-Besitzer geoutet, aber wurscht, sind doch immer so schön bunte Bilder drin...


----------



## olli (18. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> *
> P.S.: Jetzt hab ich mich zwar als bike-Abo-Besitzer geoutet, aber wurscht, sind doch immer so schön bunte Bilder drin... *



Was heißt das? Ich habe die neue BIKE noch nicht. Ist dies etwa das LEserbike 11/2002? 
Oder wie? Was mich interessieren würde: wie hoch wohl der Neupreis des Bikes war und wieviel die Lackierung gekostet hat?
Erinnert mich an die lustigen Typen, die sich VW Polos für 10.000.- Euro kaufen und dann nochmal 20.000.- in die Veredelung reinstecken......


----------



## lebaron (19. Oktober 2002)

seit gewarnt der basti hat schon für den run auf die 6000 und den run auf seite 250 vorgesorgt


BE AFRAID........BE F***ING AFRAID


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Das hier ist aber auch nicht schlecht...hmm..die kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor:
> 
> Ob er die 129 wieder reinbekommt?
> ...




  Wohl eher nicht....

gekauft  // verkauft 

Shit...


----------



## Kokopelli (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ups!...Das ist ein Unterschied!

Da sieht man mal,was es ausmacht,wenn Auktionen hier einen eigenen Thread bekommen...die 129 waren ja schon sehr unrealistisch.

Jetzt weiss ich endlich,wer 'aufgegeben2' ist 

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (19. Oktober 2002)

und wer isset?


----------



## Kokopelli (19. Oktober 2002)

Nee nee,das wird hier nicht verraten,das muß jeder schon selber rausfinden finde ich.


----------



## lebaron (19. Oktober 2002)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rob (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...Dosenpfand, sofort!  *




>man whoa, das dosenpfand is dazu da, dass die leute die getränkedosen nicht achtlos wegschmeissen sonder zurückgeben damit die recycled werden. SO, wer will den nun a) so eine dose wie auf deinem foto abgeben (voll der aufwand) statt sie einfach wegzuschmeissen, b) dafür pfandgeld rausrücken und c) so etwas recyceln?? mhhh??? kannste mir det sajen?




> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...pack die Badehose ein*



>man whoa, das is ein revolutionärer nierengurt - eierstöckeschonend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (20. Oktober 2002)

So..Mitternacht ist rum 







Viel Spass, Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (20. Oktober 2002)

Na,ihr Schnarchnasen

Hier mal wieder was Ekliges: Wie kann man ein Rad nur so verschandeln??????






Falls ihr nicht auf Anhieb erkennen solltet,worum es sich hier handelt(was ja kein Wunder ist), hier der Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1868800035

Koko*geht kotzen*


----------



## bsg (21. Oktober 2002)

@rikman: wäre doch auch was, oder ?


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Oktober 2002)

Off Topic....

Spiiiiiitzenreiter...
Spiiiiiitzenreiter...

Hey...
Hey...!


----------



## joe yeti (21. Oktober 2002)




----------



## Kokopelli (21. Oktober 2002)

Oller Gummifetischist!


----------



## joe yeti (21. Oktober 2002)

oder ? immer schön saver bleiben! und nur nich neidisch werden !

   

joe, derauchwiederhardtailfahrenwirdundwillmeingtzaskarisgleichwiederfertig!


----------



## joe yeti (21. Oktober 2002)

gt maus,aber die is oben nackig! was denkst du koko darf man das hier will nich das der thrat geschlossen wird!


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Oktober 2002)

So...Joe GT...nur für dich:

Mal wieder was Anständiges..I'm not worthy...I'm not worthy!!!


----------



## joe yeti (21. Oktober 2002)

und du sagtest ich solle nich den namen umbennen!


und jetzt mal alle bikes die ich hatte:

yeti ultimate
yeti fro
gt lts 96 
rocky alltitute
ritchey road 20
cd raven

und jetzt die ich habe:

gt zaskar team
cd cross
intense uzzi mit 5 element 


und wie willst du mich jetzt nennen?


auf geht koko!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (21. Oktober 2002)




----------



## Kokopelli (21. Oktober 2002)

Wie wär's mit Joe Gtcrossuzzi?Oder Crack'n'fails Uzzi Joe?

Jaa,her mit der Maus!!!!!

Das mit dem vernünftigen Alu-Yeti war ja wohl eher als Witz gedacht und deshalb lass ich das mal im Raum stehen!

Koko


----------



## joe yeti (21. Oktober 2002)

und zu alu yeti lerne gerne hinzu! würde ja ein arc nehmen, aber will auch damit fahren! udn da hat man ja schon so manches gehört! habe halt nur stahl yetis gefahren und nachdem das fro durchgerostet war das ultimate an einen ehrlichen meschen bei dem es das kleine gut und schön warm hat verkauft !

und jetzt die kleine du wolltest es so, ich wasche meine hände in unschuld!


----------



## lebaron (22. Oktober 2002)

so kinners je nac laune wird morgen der run auf die 6000 eingeläutet

je nach klausurerfolg evtl auch erst donnerstag ma schauen


----------



## DocSnyder (23. Oktober 2002)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch aus dem Kaufberatungsforum:


----------



## polo (23. Oktober 2002)

saubere steinmauer.


----------



## Altitude (23. Oktober 2002)

@DocSynder

irgendwie hast Du einen ekligen gelben Fleck auf diesem Mauer-Schotter-Hecke-Stilleben


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Oktober 2002)

@doc snyder:
Nur weil das in einem ominösen Kaufberatungs-Forum gewünscht wird, heisst das nicht, dass du uns so quälen mußt. 

Mann mann,wat is dat denn für nen Baumarktbomber???

Ich hoffe, dass du damit nichts zu tun hast???

Koko*brech*


----------



## DocSnyder (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *@doc snyder:
> Ich hoffe, dass du damit nichts zu tun hast???
> 
> Koko*brech* *



Koko, hätte es Sinn Dich auf Verleumdung zu verklagen? 

@joe yeti mit seiner GT Mieze:
Die sieht aus, also ob sie grade ne Kaviar-Session hinter sich hat. *wegduck*

Wird Zeit das phaty wieder kommt, sonst sinkt das Niveau hier ins Bodenlose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (23. Oktober 2002)

.. *Fotos*

hoher Besuch aus der Hansestadt..


----------



## whoa (23. Oktober 2002)

.


----------



## whoa (23. Oktober 2002)

.


----------



## whoa (23. Oktober 2002)

.


----------



## whoa (23. Oktober 2002)

.


----------



## whoa (23. Oktober 2002)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (23. Oktober 2002)

.


----------



## rob (23. Oktober 2002)

hey, auf einem von den fotos is sogar meine hand drauf  


@whoa: du wolltest doch die story mit dem t-bone erzählen...


das kona is wirklich geeenial, und das schwarz


----------



## Marcus (23. Oktober 2002)

Wehe du Arsch! 

M. (jetzt -- nach 4 Wochen -- wieder mit Bremsgriff!)


----------



## whoa (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *hey, auf einem von den fotos is sogar meine hand drauf
> *



mehr Uhr, als Hand?! 




> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *@whoa: du wolltest doch die story mit dem t-bone erzählen...
> *



stimmt.. ich bin auch so vergesslich.. 
..mal sehen ob ich's noch zusammen kriege..

Ok.. stellt euch folgende Situation vor.
- PrimO (Vegetarier) von Migräne geplagt
- rikman (überzeugter "Fleischfresser" wie whoa)

rikman: Du mußt einfach mal ein anständiges T-Bone Steak verdrücken, dann geht's Dir wieder besser!
PrimO: T-Bone..?! Brauch ich..! 130mm und max. 5 bis 6 Grad..!


----------



## whoa (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Wehe du Arsch!
> *



zu spät..


----------



## rob (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *wieder mit Bremsgriff!) *



>und dafür heult er trotz des ach so gesunden salates rum wien mädchen er wär krank ....

@whoa: lol


----------



## DocSnyder (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> stimmt.. ich bin auch so vergesslich..
> ...



    

DocSnyder *findetwurzelspeichungasozial*


----------



## lebaron (23. Oktober 2002)

so kinners


und da ich bie eurer diskussion hier grade net wirklich durchblicke und auch sonst net mehr so viel bock habe gibbet den run erst morgen........tja

aber dafür...........lalalalaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lebaron (23. Oktober 2002)

weil ich irgendwie sagen muss es gefällt mir....alleine die tatsache dat et handmade und aus holz ist................naja hier isset nochmal


----------



## DocSnyder (23. Oktober 2002)

Schwache Performenz, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (23. Oktober 2002)

huiiiiiiiiiiii wat'n hier los warum geht denn dat net?


----------



## lebaron (23. Oktober 2002)

so jetzt noch mal TATTAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## DocSnyder (23. Oktober 2002)




----------



## Kokopelli (23. Oktober 2002)

Das ist geklaut Basti!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Das ist geklaut Basti!!!!!! *



hääääää?
und?

is trotzdem nice


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Oktober 2002)

so..ganz kurz:

Mit der Frau geh ich jetzt noch weg


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Oktober 2002)

Shit...groß ging nicht, dann halt klein


----------



## Marcus (23. Oktober 2002)

Du kriminelle Sau. Die ist doch wohl minderjaehrig!

Ich zeig dich an du Verbrecher!

Gruesse, rikman (steck einen schoenen Gruss mit rein bla bla )


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Du kriminelle Sau. Die ist doch wohl minderjaehrig!
> 
> Ich zeig dich an du Verbrecher!
> ...



Hey, die ist fast 18!!!
Ist also nicht mehr strafbar...ihre Mutter hat sie sogar zu mir gefahren 

Also Einverständmnis der Eltern vorhanden

Koko*lechz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (23. Oktober 2002)

Ist also nicht mehr strafbar...ihre Mutter hat sie sogar zu mir gefahren 


oder koko ? las die finger auf dem tisch!


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Oktober 2002)

So,Koko kann die Finger wieder auf den Tisch nehmen,bin aber total betrunken Ach Kinners, wat werdet ihr mir fehlen!!!!

So, und das geb ich euch noch mit:






Koko*ich schau rein,wenn ich's schaff*


----------



## SteffenScott (24. Oktober 2002)

die vorletzte tusse die du gepostet hast scheint auch die jetziige zu sein aber auf dem einen foto sieht die eher aus wie mein alter. Junge 16 Jahre


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

keiner ist online....keiner postet

mann mann ich knall doch jetzt nicht 36 postungs am stück voll


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

wollt's ihr mich hier heute echt alleine lassen????????


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

na dann isnds jetzt eben noch 34....mir auch egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

und weil ich net weis ob ich dat schonmal hatte kommt hier noch nen alpinestars mit nettem paintjob


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

tja wat nehmen wir denn jetzt............mhmmmmmmmmm..........????


ach ja genau

mal nen single speeder

hier ein KONA.................


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

uuuuuuuups dat war ja gar kein ssp


naja uch egal...nett war es..nee eigentlich auch eher nicht...mit ....neeeeeeeee

dafür ein......ALAN Megacross

da gab 's doch auch nen threat..naja egal vielleivht stöbert der mann ja hier


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

mann dat wird ja echt langweilig.......keiner da....naja dann mach ich eben weiter

hier mal die einzige pace die ich echt s***se finde


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

na fällt was auf??????

genau basti loaded alles schön brav auf den server....mann war dat ne arbeit mit den ganzen bikdern......ja ja alles nur für euch


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

soooooooo...mann mann dat mit dem zählen muss mir auch noch mal einer erklären


----------



## Thali (24. Oktober 2002)

Hier mal ein Bontrager als Unterstützung für den Endspurt


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

tataaaaaaaaa

ein.................BAD ASS BROWN SSP...is dat net sogar ein bonty???
neeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

net den bast durcheinander bringen

jetzt noch 25

tralalaaaaaaaa

ein.........clark kent ....naaaaaaaaa an wen erinnert der paint-job?


jaja der joe.....


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

mensch mensch ein komisch bonty hast du da......tztztzzzzzzzz

mit dieser......gabel und.......mhmmmmmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thali (24. Oktober 2002)

es ist zwar nur aus meinem Dunstkreis und nicht meins, aber was ist an der Gabel verkehrt?


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

....dat geht ja heute gar net voran.........

aber vielleicht damit besser

phil wood tataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

hab gar net gewusst datet von dem auch rahmensense gab


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

noch 21

nee ach die gabel ach die sieht nur oll aus.........egal

mann habt ihr eigentlich ne ahnung wieviel abende euer basti für die bilder gebraucht hat also suchmäßig....na holla

und dat bearbeiten

dat gibt nn blumentopf extra


----------



## Thali (24. Oktober 2002)

ich weiss zwar nicht was es ist, aber hier ist es...


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

also jetzt wird es häftig kinners

de kerf porn.......ein team sl....aber fragt nicht nach sonnenschein


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

jetzt gibbet doppelporn 

de kerf team .........ach wat wees ick einfach n nettes detail


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

de kerf gibbet später noch mal 

SYCIP SSP


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

jetzt kommts richtig dicke...nee alt

1956 oder 52 ?????

schwinn...........


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

houston.....klar für countdown.......mit einem              na .......

ach ja der gute alte dough


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

kona porn

wer zur hölle hat soclhe laufräder erfunden........bäääääh


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

haaaaaaaaardcore reifen ............

nee aber trotzdem BRIDGESTONE mb1


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

so mal wieder dem chester matt....hatten wir dat schon....*ist sich net ischer*


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

wo es mit den nächsten 10 bikes noch hingeht hier..........


die passende KARTE


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

also dann FASTEN YOUR SEAT-BELT

houston...klar zum countdown....


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

ach ja dat war auch nen SYCIP

jetzt bunt.......catamount


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thali (24. Oktober 2002)

da macht aber wer feinstes low pressure riding


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

another oldie...........FIORELLI

made in the 60's i guess.......maybe..who knows

mist war zu gross
na gut dann eben noch mal dough


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

noch .........6

mit old tom


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

mal wieder bunt und alu


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

ein         DRAHTESEL


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

AWESOME

....a bow-ti


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

just porn


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

a..............kelly


----------



## DocSnyder (24. Oktober 2002)

Tataaaaaaaa


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

ohne worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

DOC das gibt krieg der letzte der mir das und diese tradition kaputt gemacht hat war rob

du traust dich was.....mann mann

dat war ein tiefschlag...................


----------



## raymund (24. Oktober 2002)

Das nenne ich Einsatz.
Bravo Basti, das ist eine Ehrenmedaille wert.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## raymund (24. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *Das nenne ich Einsatz.
> Bravo Basti, das ist eine Ehrenmedaille wert.
> 
> ...



PS: nicht traurig sein, die 7000 ist Dir oder die 8000 oder.......


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *Das nenne ich Einsatz.
> Bravo Basti, das ist eine Ehrenmedaille wert.
> 
> ...



 sorry raymund aber man merkt dat du net oft reibguckst

diese power-posting-marathons meinerseits gibt es alle 500 postings bzw. zu jeder vollen 100-er seite und wenn mir langweilig ist auch auf die 50-er


und dat macht im normal fall auch keiner kaputt


----------



## onespeed (24. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Tataaaaaaaa  *



    dat nennt man nen klassischen abstauber


----------



## lebaron (24. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> dat nennt man nen klassischen abstauber    *


----------



## rob (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Tataaaaaaaa  *




hihi


----------



## DocSnyder (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> 
> hihi *


----------



## lebaron (25. Oktober 2002)

sagt mal was ist denn bitte los.......?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Tataaaaaaaa  *



haha


----------



## Hoerni (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *sagt mal was ist denn bitte los.......? *



hä - wo fährt der bus?


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> haha *




laughing out loud
  


wälztsichamboden
flo


----------



## whoa (25. Oktober 2002)

haha hihi hoho..


----------



## DocSnyder (26. Oktober 2002)

Ich lass Blumen sprechen...


----------



## Jeroen (26. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Ich lass Blumen sprechen... *



SyCip:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (26. Oktober 2002)

close up


----------



## odelay (26. Oktober 2002)

ich ess Blumen


----------



## lebaron (27. Oktober 2002)

immer diese lustigen ddddd's

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32950&perpage=25&pagenumber=1

und hier mein beitrag
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32950&perpage=25&pagenumber=3


----------



## DocSnyder (27. Oktober 2002)

Basti, meine Unterstützung hast Du.

An dem Thread kann man sehen, was amerikanische "Kultur" und unser Privatfernsäh aus geistig unterbeeimerten Jugendlichen gemacht hat, die von Mami und Papi alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommen haben.

Bleibt nur die Frage, wie sich solche Leute einmal durchs Leben durchmogeln wollen.

Wie meint "Die Zeit" so schön:
"Der Kampf gegen die Dummheit hat gerade erst begonnen".
Nur denke ich leider, dass er bei einem Grossteil der heutigen Jugend schon verloren ist. 

DocSnyder *heutemalmitetwasmehrtiefgang*


----------



## lebaron (27. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Basti, meine Unterstützung hast Du.
> 
> 
> ...



gut dat ick dat beste beispiel gegen deine theorie bin *selberaufdieschulterklopf*


----------



## whoa (27. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> gut dat ick dat beste beispiel gegen deine theorie bin *selberaufdieschulterklopf* *



uiih... dat mieft hier aber nach Eigenlob 

ach was solls, dann will ich auch mal an der Selbstbeweihräucherung teilnehmen.. 

ich bin so toll.. ich bin so toll.. ich bin so toll..


----------



## whoa (27. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> ich bin so toll..
> *



..wütig


----------



## lebaron (27. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> uiih... dat mieft hier aber nach Eigenlob
> ...



LOL

aber manchmal kann das doch auch ganz lustig sein oder whoa?


----------



## lebaron (27. Oktober 2002)

........meine frsse sieht dieses flaschengeistchen aguilera in dem neuen video rattig aus.....dat is echt'n hammer


*hat sich grade noch das bo mit türlich türlich runtergeladen und da sind die noch goiler und noch viel mehr*


----------



## whoa (27. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *........meine frsse sieht dieses flaschengeistchen aguilera in dem neuen video rattig aus.....dat is echt'n hammer
> *



rattig? is dat positiv oder negativ? 

wie auch immer.. bei der "person" muß ich immer an den spruch von BreezerUwe (ich glaub er war's) denken..
"..der König der Löwen auf Crack.."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (27. Oktober 2002)

rattig

im positiven sinne


----------



## rob (27. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und hier mein beitrag
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32950&perpage=25&pagenumber=3 *





ick hab ja nich soviel zeit mir immer alles durch zu lesen und da kommt mir soetwas gerade recht. danke für den link. man das is unsere zukunft - und unserer abgrund (es lässt sich ja nicht nur auf die bikenden jungspunte begrenzen...).

aber cool is das unser lebaron den metallica-fan mit passenden zitaten raushängen lässt und keiner merkts (ach diese ganzen nu-metal-kids ohen ahnung von musik..)


----------



## whoa (27. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *rattig
> 
> im positiven sinne *



nich wirklich, oder..? 

positiv fällt bei mir nur die reaktion meines allergie-tests auf aguilera, spears & co. aus! 

allergiker,
whoa


----------



## Vaclav (29. Oktober 2002)

Was ist den los Jungs?

Es wird doch recht zäh hier. Das wirft meinen kompl. Tagesablauf aus der Bahn. Ich guck hier rein und es gibt keine neuen Beiträge, da stellt sich die Frage ob mein Leben noch einen Sinn hat. Ist das der Anfang vom Ende? Sind wir schon Mitten drin?Habt ihr alle Urlaub (wohl kaum Urlaub was ist das?)

Gut das mit den Bikes ist schon ausgiebig behandelt worden aber die spärlich bekleideten Frauen, wo sind die denn?


----------



## SteffenScott (29. Oktober 2002)

ich hab zwar unfreiwillig langeweile(kiefergelenk gebrochen), hab aber kein scanner sonst könnt ich ein paar picks von mein bikes posten.Oder sonst was


----------



## Triple F (29. Oktober 2002)

Gestern bei ebay....
Hat ein Typ (feuchte-furunkel) knapp vor Auslaufen seiner Auktionen alle Gebote gestrichen, weil er wohl zu wenig Kohle scheffeln konnte....
1 

2 

3 

4 

Ich meine, wenn man die Teile für ein Öro reinstellt muss man halt mit dem Schlimmsten rechnen. Ich hätte zwar nur die DiaCompes erstiegert, aber mich ärgert´s auch für die anderen Bieter....
Basti, deine Gebote hat er doch auch gestrichen.

Jajaja, jetzt kommen wieder die "eBay-ist-********"-Rufe, o.ä.   Ich find das eBay-System nach wie vor klasse, aber eineige Mitglieder kannste echt heften... 

Den Kollegen "Feuchte-Furunkel" würde ich gerne mal in den "Fertigmacher" einladen


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vaclav _
> *Was ist den los Jungs?
> 
> Es wird doch recht zäh hier. Das wirft meinen kompl. Tagesablauf aus der Bahn. Ich guck hier rein und es gibt keine neuen Beiträge, da stellt sich die Frage ob mein Leben noch einen Sinn hat. Ist das der Anfang vom Ende? Sind wir schon Mitten drin?Habt ihr alle Urlaub (wohl kaum Urlaub was ist das?)
> ...



Itz hat keine Zeit, Koko keinen Anschuss - aber PAPA ist wiede da ... !

Frisch ausgeruht und voll im Saft ...! Habt ihr mich vermisst...??? 
Ach ja 25 Ausgaben der OUTCAST hab ich mitgebracht ... lecker !

phaty


----------



## Vaclav (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *ich hab zwar unfreiwillig langeweile(kiefergelenk gebrochen), hab aber kein scanner sonst könnt ich ein paar picks von mein bikes posten.Oder sonst was *



Kiefergelenk gebrochen?

Gibt wohl wirklich angenehmeres als das!

Ist das dann mit Flüssignahrung? Alles püriert? Tabletten? Powergel? Magensonde?

Wie kahm´s dazu?


----------



## SteffenScott (29. Oktober 2002)

ich habs nich mitn biken geschafft. Es war in der schule hat von der hofpause zum reingehen geklingelt.
Bin reingegangen und mich hat von hinten einer geschupst(weiß zum glück wer,der bekommt ne anzeige).
Ich bin dann mitn kinn gegen meine kniescheibe geflogen und dann war halt das kiefergelenk gebrochen.
Und 2zähne sind ein bissl angebrochen.
Ich kann nurnoch suppe essen weil ich hab vorn 4schrauben und 2drähte im maul. Weil auch der ganze unterkiefer schief is wenn man sich das anguckt.
Ich kann jetzt aber für mindestens 3wochen nich biken  
Die suppen hengen mir jetzt schon aus dem halz raus, ich will wieder was richtiges essen. Pudding geht grade so zu essen.
Die schmerzen stöhren mich kaum noch, nehm halt vorm schlafen was dagegen.
Erst im 3ten krankenhaus in dem ich war wurde das erkannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *Es war in der schule...*



Gute Besserung. 

Schömnasium, Real- oder Hauptschule?


----------



## DocSnyder (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Itz hat keine Zeit, Koko keinen Anschuss - aber PAPA ist wiede da ... !
> *



Also dass Koko nen Schuss hat, wussten wir ja, aber dass sie ihm jetzt auch noch seinen Anschuss weggenommen haben...

Willkommen zurück, Phaty.


----------



## Vaclav (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *ich habs nich mitn biken geschafft... *



Da lob ich mir doch meinen PC Arbeitsplatz mit digitalem Wiedergabegerät für Liedgut. Immer schön warm und man tut sich nicht weh.


----------



## lebaron (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *Gestern bei ebay....
> Hat ein Typ (feuchte-furunkel) knapp vor Auslaufen seiner Auktionen alle Gebote gestrichen, weil er wohl zu wenig Kohle scheffeln konnte....
> 1
> ...


hab dem schon gestern ne mail geschickt was der sch... sll?

ma kucken wat ersagt!


----------



## DocSnyder (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vaclav _
> *
> 
> Da lob ich mir doch meinen PC Arbeitsplatz mit digitalem Wiedergabegerät für Liedgut. Immer schön warm und man tut sich nicht weh. *



Dito.


----------



## SteffenScott (29. Oktober 2002)

realschule. Ich hätte gestern, heute und nochn paar andere tage bewerbungsgespräche gehabt aber die hab ich auch erstmal verschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (29. Oktober 2002)

gefährliches Pflaster so ne Schule in der heutigen Zeit...

zu unserer Zeit hätts so was nicht gegeben...

Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung und toi, toi, für deine Bewerbungsgespräche...

solltest Du mal die Abwechslung in Sachen "Suppe" suchen:

http://www.souptopia.de/

Der Laden ist zwar in Nürnberg, aber die Rezepte auf der Homepage sind ganz lecker...


----------



## whoa (29. Oktober 2002)

..to spank your children


----------



## Vaclav (29. Oktober 2002)

Die Jugend von heute...

Damals als alles noch aus Holz war, Die Felgen viereckig waren,da das Rad noch nicht erfunden war und der Führerschein noch in Stein gemeiselt wurde gab es auch keine vollgefederten Crossräder käuflich zu erwerben.


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vaclav _
> *Die Jugend von heute...
> 
> *



... von Morgens bis Abends Stromgitarre spielen und Haschisch spritzen ... !!!


----------



## lebaron (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ... von Morgens bis Abends Stromgitarre spielen und Haschisch spritzen ... !!! *




naja das lassen wir jetzt mal unkommentiert...naja zumindestden anfang der rest müsste dann doch eher in richtung flüssignahrng gehen

bie.............r


----------



## lebaron (29. Oktober 2002)

und weil ich damit ja schon so schön im 5d threat begonnen habe 


führt basti jetzt eine neue tradition in diesen threat ein.......das metallica zitat des tages.........yehaaaaaaaaaa

*glaubt diese tradition hält net lang*

naja und weil es grade passt


"it's so sad but true"......ja ja die jugend


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2002)

*SSEM2003 mit UK Champs und Deutscher Meisterschaft 

7./8. Juni in Thetford/Cambridge 80 km nördlich von Stanstead Airport! * 

Singlespeeding is coming home!

phaty


----------



## rob (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vaclav _
> *, Die Felgen viereckig waren,*


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2002)

Kein Plattenvertrag und auf Drogen ... was solls ... prima sekundäre Geschlechtsorgane!


----------



## 007 (30. Oktober 2002)

ich liebe diese Frau!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaclav (30. Oktober 2002)

Da fängt doch der doch Tag gleich wieder viel besser an. Das Trauma legt sich langsam und die Normalität kommt wieder zurück. 

Es gibt doch noch Leben und ich kann mich wieder entspannt zurücklehnen und lesen.

Und natürlich Bilder anschauen aber ja auch nur von den Bikes, versteht sich.


----------



## SteffenScott (30. Oktober 2002)

Und mit solch einer gemeingefählichen jugend muss ich armer junge aufwachsen der mindestens 3wochen nich biken kann


----------



## Vaclav (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *Und mit solch einer gemeingefählichen jugend muss ich armer junge aufwachsen der mindestens 3wochen nich biken kann *



Du bist doch jetzt quasi weggeschlossen und somit in Sicherheit.

Hmm wobei ja die meisten Unfälle im Haushalt passieren, oder?


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vaclav _
> *
> Hmm wobei ja die meisten Unfälle im Haushalt passieren, oder? *



Nee in der Realschule!

phaty


----------



## SteffenScott (30. Oktober 2002)

früher war das noch anders da hätte der jenige der mich geschupst hat mitn stock von dem lehrer ein paar schläge bekommen.
Naja das weggeschlossen sein is wie mans nimmt also ich kann nich großartig biken das is kinderquälerei.
Ich muss fahren wie ne alte oma weil mit ausm mund atmen is nich wirklich.


----------



## Steinhummer (30. Oktober 2002)

Wie meinte Matthias Belz zum Thema gefährliche Schulen (war anlässlich der Schulmassaker): "... und da hab ich zu meinem Nachbarn gesagt, du brauchst dir um deinen Jungen keine Angst zu machen, bei dem in der Schule sind alle bewaffnet."


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *früher war das noch anders da hätte der jenige der mich geschupst hat mitn stock von dem lehrer ein paar schläge bekommen.
> Naja das weggeschlossen sein is wie mans nimmt also ich kann nich großartig biken das is kinderquälerei.
> Ich muss fahren wie ne alte oma weil mit ausm mund atmen is nich wirklich. *



Mach  mal in jedem Fall ein Foto von der zerhauenen Schnauze!

AUJA!!!! *IDEE!!!!* : bitte Verletzungsfotos posten! Aber nicht wieder die ollen Kamellen von Pinkbike.com!

phaty


----------



## bella (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> ...AUJA!!!! IDEE!!!! : bitte Verletzungsfotos posten! Aber nicht wieder die ollen Kamellen von Pinkbike.com!
> 
> phaty *



hier mein linkes Bein, 2 Wochen nachdem es einen Baum gerindet hat... sehr, sehr geschwollen   mein übelster Motorradcrash (96)


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *
> 
> hier mein linkes Bein, 2 Wochen nachdem es einen Baum gerindet hat... sehr, sehr geschwollen   mein übelster Motorradcrash (96) *



RESPEKT! Sowas sieht man auch nicht alle Tage - sehr bemerkenswert, wie liebevoll Du die Aufnahme gestaltet hast!
Naja Trophäen muss man sammeln!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (30. Oktober 2002)

naja werd mal pcs machen aber viel sieht man nich nur ein paar schrauben im maul und 2drähte und das meine rechte backe geschwollen is.


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> * aber viel sieht man nich nur ein paar schrauben im maul *



Naja aber genau das find ich schon sehr interessant!!!

phaty


----------



## polo (30. Oktober 2002)

auch schmerzhaft; ist mir noch nicht passiert, habe beim rugby nur rippen gebrochen... (keine bilder - wie auch.).


----------



## SteffenScott (30. Oktober 2002)

mal gucken eh ich den film voll bekomm und dann noch entwickeln lassen das dauert mindestens 2wochen wenn es sehr schnell geht.
Von meim bikes hab ich schon letztes mal den halben film verknipst.


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2002)

.....die sausau*harr harr*

naja morgen is ja im ostblock frei.......yipeeeeeee

deswegen geht basti heute auch noch lecker ne runde feiern

in diesem sinne:

"GIMME FUEL, GIMME FIRE, GIMME THAT WHICH I DESIRE"


----------



## whoa (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *naja morgen is ja im ostblock frei.......yipeeeeeee
> *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2002)

LOL

da fällt mir doch gleich noch eins ein

"it's so sad but true"


----------



## SteffenScott (30. Oktober 2002)

eventuel werd ich morgen ein paar bilder von meinen bikes posten sind zwar nich alle klassik aber egal und ein photo von mir kommt auch noch, wo das gebiss heil war aber keine angst bekommen.


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2002)

Hier wird es ja immer geiler! Jetzt outen sich sogar schon echte Männer!!!
Rugby rules! Dagegen ist doch alles andere ein Kindergeburtstag bei McDonalds!






 	
There can be few more frightening sights in sport than Jonah Lomu carrying a rugby ball running straight at you. The only thing worse would be looking behind you three seconds later after he's trampled over the top of you on his way to the line.


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2002)

Von mir gibt es nur noch Mariah! Eine pro Nacht!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2002)

Geil oder ....!?


----------



## whoa (30. Oktober 2002)

bike..


----------



## whoa (30. Oktober 2002)

babe..


----------



## ZeFlo (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Von mir gibt es nur noch Mariah! Eine pro Nacht!
> 
> 
> ...



gut das du 's dazu geschrieben hast....

ich wollte schon fragen wer die "alte" frau ist  


kann'smaulwiedernichthalten
flo


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> gut das du 's dazu geschrieben hast....
> ...



Das Du keine Ahnung von Frauen hast ist ja mal wieder ganz offensichtlich!!!


----------



## SteffenScott (31. Oktober 2002)

Für ihr alter sieht sie zumindestens sehr gut aus.
Ich hif mein Bruder mailt mir mal die Fotos die ich im von meim bike usw. gegeben hab, weil ich hier kein Scanner hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (31. Oktober 2002)

@ whoa: wer ist denn die dame auf der pinken luftmatratze?? die ist ja mal klasse und ragt aus der horde der standard plastikschnepfen heraus!!!

@ phat: polo = mein (paul) spitzname aus frankreichzeiten.
even more frightening than lomu is only keith wood: einer der mobilsten und vielseitigsten spieler überhaupt. tatasächlich ist rugby eine sehr feine sache - its where you seperate the boys from the men. bin allerdings froh, daß es auf dem niveau, auf dem ich spiele, keine dixie-toiletten ähnliche kreaturen wie lomu etc. gibt!

ps: mariah ist etwas fett geworden.


----------



## ZeFlo (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das Du keine Ahnung von Frauen hast ist ja mal wieder ganz offensichtlich!!! *



nana, die diskrepanz vom ersten bild auf der seite und diesem ist ja nun wirklich nicht zu übersehen - da liegen jahre  dazwischen - oder sinds doch nur drogen  

vielleichtliegtsauchdrandassichniebravoverstandenhabe
flo


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2002)

Wenn das zu fett ist, dann steh ich ab heute auf dicke Weiber!!!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2002)

kamate kamate ka ora ... !

Die Dixie-Toilette lässt grüssen ...


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Oktober 2002)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde

Mann mann, geiel, dem Basti seinen 6000er zu klauen. 
Ich sitze grad im CIP-Pool der Uni,will meine Emails abrufen und merke, das klappt nicht Na ja, zumindest kann ich hier was schreiben. ich plauder mal ein bischen: Also der Umzug hat gut geklappt, nur mit dem Internet wird noch was dauern. Ich versuch dann eben, von hier aus ab und zu reinzuschauen. Aber dann will ich mehr Bunnies sehen, damit meine blöden Studi-Sitznachbarn noch dämlicher gucken
@phaty: Hast du meine neue Addi? Wenn nicht, ruf an(kannste ja auch so mal machen).
@basti: Ich liebe es,wenn du mal wieder Verbalakrobatik im 5d-Forum loswirst!
@all: Oh mann, mir fehlt das planlose Geseier hier

Bis denne, Koko*will Internet*


----------



## SteffenScott (31. Oktober 2002)

ob koko auch ein blaues auto und compi hat wenn ihn die farbe so gefällt?
fällt mir grad mal so ein wenn er  sich mal meldet


----------



## whoa (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wenn das zu fett ist, dann steh ich ab heute auf dicke Weiber!!!
> 
> phaty *



@ phaty
/me steht auch auf dicke Weiber..!


----------



## whoa (31. Oktober 2002)

-yaMMi-


----------



## whoa (31. Oktober 2002)

without words..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (31. Oktober 2002)

grins!


----------



## joe yeti (31. Oktober 2002)




----------



## lebaron (31. Oktober 2002)

if girls.......then mariah...............

mann mäbbers wann gibbet mal wieder bikes?


----------



## SteffenScott (31. Oktober 2002)

hier mal ein paar bilder von mein bikes sagt mal wie sie euch gefallen.
Um das thema ging es am anfang des threads nur mal so


----------



## lebaron (31. Oktober 2002)

coll ein gartenzaun



...."things aren't what they used to be".........

um mit metallicazitat abzuschließen


----------



## SteffenScott (31. Oktober 2002)

find ich garnet lustig zumindestens das colnago RR is klassik und das bike in der mitte is eh nur für die schule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *find ich garnet lustig zumindestens das colnago RR is klassik und das bike in der mitte is eh nur für die schule *



ist ja auch net böse gemeint darum auch der hier: 

wir sind ja hier net bei den 5d ............

colnago?......wie soll man das denn auch auf die entfernung erkennen


----------



## SteffenScott (31. Oktober 2002)

ich weiß das photo is nich so das ware aber 2bikes davon zumindestens.
Das in der mitte hat nur ne kompl. deore


----------



## lebaron (31. Oktober 2002)

Profil von SteffenScott Suche alle Beiträge von SteffenScott. 

Registriert seit: 15.03.2002 
Status: Mitglied  
Beiträge: 458 (1.99 Beiträge pro Tag) 
Letzter Beitrag: Heute 21:16
CDeger und phatlizard machen Euch FERTIG!!! 
SteffenScott kontaktieren: Klicke hier, um SteffenScott eine eMail zu schicken 
Schicke SteffenScott eine Private Nachricht!

Homepage:   
ICQ Nummer: 154720413  
AOL Instant Messenger Name:    
Yahoo Instant Messenger Name:    
Empfehlungen: 0 







Geburtstag: 27.09.86 









Hobbies/Interessen: Schießen, Basketball und am Bike rumschrauben  
Ort: Lauchhammer  
Beruf/Beschäftigung:   
Bike: Scott Chenoa Shimano XT/XTR,Marzochhi Z4 Flylight Air, HS 33 un dim aufbau is ein Cycle Wolf mit Truvativ Firex, Deore/ Deore LX, RST 281 EL  
Was fährst Du?: CC  







YEAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

basti is net mehr der jüngste

greetz to steffen "the kücken" scott


----------



## DocSnyder (31. Oktober 2002)

@SteffenScott:
Hast Du schon mal versucht mit dem Spacertürmchen ins Guinness Buch der Rekorde reinzukommen?
Einen Versuch wärs wert...


----------



## oropeza (31. Oktober 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *Profil von SteffenScott
> 
> Geburtstag: 27.09.86
> *



September 1986 - da hab ich das erste mal gepoppt - man ich werd alt!

@whoa: Mariahs Popo schlägt JLo um längen!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2002)




----------



## joe yeti (31. Oktober 2002)

sehe nur ein x patty?

joe


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *sehe nur ein x patty?
> 
> joe *



das Problem kennen wir ja ... manchmal klappt es manchmal nicht!


----------



## joe yeti (1. November 2002)

hmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (1. November 2002)

Nabend,

ich habe da ein ganz tolles Fahrrad anzubieten:







Um den Witz an dem Rad zu verstehen sollte man aber auch den Konstrukteur mal in Aktion gesehen haben...

Für weitere Infos bitte:

http://www.dreidoppel-bike.de/home.html

S'nächtle,

Michael


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2002)

@Staabi: böser Tiefschlag!!! extrem schwule Farbe - könnte von whoa sein!

Ansonsten mal ein Bild von meinem Lieblingsfeind!!!


----------



## Staabi (1. November 2002)

Postingwut  






Und weil es schon spät ist und ich faul bin kopiere ich jetzt einfach mal den Text, den ich zu dem Bild mal in einem englischem Forum gepostet hatte hier hin, ohne zu übersetzen:

this has to be the madest motorbike i ever read about :
Drag raced in the 60's by a guy named Harry Potter (!), this bike featured an Chevy Small Block V8 Engine with about 400hp. Because the clutch could not handle the load of the engine, Potter decided to throw it away  and started the bike on the kickstand. He just let it fall off the kickstand to let it go, resulting in a lot of smoke and no movement. When the bike finally got grip he had lots of trouble keeping it straight on the dragstrip. He did not manage to get the speed on the rear wheel and his speed equal until the finish line every time...

Surprisingly, he is still alive today...

Greetings,

Staabi

@ Steinhummer, ja ich weiß aus welcher Zeitung das Bild ist  , wenn ichs löschen soll sag kurz bescheid.

- - - - - - - - - -
Proud Member of CAR LAN Grand Prix League www.car-ev.de
Historic Mountain Bikes? www.mtb-classic.de
GPL-Rank: -32,55


----------



## whoa (1. November 2002)

@ Staabi
Schickes Moped..! 

@ phaty
take this..


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> @ phaty
> take this..  *



Thanks a lot!


----------



## whoa (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *extrem schwule Farbe - könnte von whoa sein!
> *



Da fehlt dann aber noch das Splatter-Design..!


----------



## lebaron (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *sehe nur ein x patty?
> 
> joe *


dito.

bitte nochmal!!!


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> dito.
> 
> ...



So doll war das Bild nun auch nicht - es kommen ja noch genug neue!!! Versprochen!

phaty!
Und heute ist in Süddeutschland Feiertag! Ätsch!


----------



## lebaron (1. November 2002)

ich sage nur mariah rocks as hell

und um das heutige zitat einzu brinegen und es zu mariah passt.......


"I'm gonna make you, shake you, take you".....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (1. November 2002)

ich kann mich noch nich einigen was mir gefällt zu fahren ob cc oder fr.
cc is hier ne gute möglichkeit aber fr macht mehr spaß aber es gibt hier keine berge.
Der schaft war nur die ersten wochen so lang. 
Ich will mir eh ne neue gabel holen aber ich weiß noch nich welche, ob duke xc, psylo xc, black 80/100 oder black 100/120
Ich bin noch jung, dynamisch und belastbar im gegensatz zu euch alten säcken. 
Die Z4 is irgendwie nich das ware


----------



## lebaron (1. November 2002)

bleib bei marzocchi.....die machen ihren job einfach besser und die 2002-er gabeln hauen sie jetzt überall günstigst raus...die sind wenigstens ausgereift


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *
> Ich bin noch jung, dynamisch und belastbar im gegensatz zu euch alten säcken. *



Das kannst Du nur bei einem Singlespeed-Meeting beweisen! Federweg oder Trinkfestigkeit DAS ist hier die Frage ...!


----------



## lebaron (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das kannst Du nur bei einem Singlespeed-Meeting beweisen! Federweg oder Trinkfestigkeit DAS ist hier die Frage ...! *



trinkfestigkeit mit ausrufezeichen..............


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2002)

... ach ja in Schweden müsste man wohnen!


----------



## SteffenScott (1. November 2002)

ich kann mich noch nich einigen was mir gefällt zu fahren ob cc oder fr.
cc is hier ne gute möglichkeit aber fr macht mehr spaß aber es gibt hier keine berge.
Der schaft war nur die ersten wochen so lang. 
Ich will mir eh ne neue gabel holen aber ich weiß noch nich welche, ob duke xc, psylo xc, black 80/100 oder black 100/120
Ich bin noch jung, dynamisch und belastbar im gegensatz zu euch alten säcken. 
Die Z4 is irgendwie nich das ware


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. November 2002)

doppelposting mit zeitverzug????


----------



## Altitude (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ja, manchmal hat es auch was gutes von Bayern besetzt zu sein...

Ich hab jetzt gerade 3 Stunden biken hinter mir...

und es war richtig geil . Fränkische Schweiz rules!!!!!  

Sonst war es ein Scheißtag:

Ich krieg warscheinlich 3 Punkte in Flesnburg für zu geringen Abstand auf der Autobahn    

( kleine Info für alle A9-Fahrer: ein knallroter Audi 80 Kombi - fährt mit vorleibe auf der Linken Spur, obwohl die anderen beiden Spuren kilometerweit frei sind)

und was noch schlimmer ist:

Ich krieg doch keinen Salsa ElKaboing, weil mein amerikanischer Verkäufer zu unfähig ist, ein bike zu versenden...   


Trotzdem noch nen schönen Abend...

Alex/Alditüte


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> Ich krieg doch keinen Salsa ElKaboing, weil mein amerikanischer Verkäufer zu unfähig ist, ein bike zu versenden...
> *



Na da könnte ich Dir aber sicherlich helfen!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (1. November 2002)

und wie???


alexderfürdiesesradeinenmordbegehenwürde


----------



## lebaron (1. November 2002)

hT JEMAND MAL NEN BILD VON DEM GUTEN STÜCK?


----------



## rasaldul (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Ich krieg warscheinlich 3 Punkte in Flesnburg für zu geringen Abstand auf der Autobahn
> 
> ( kleine Info für alle A9-Fahrer: ein knallroter Audi 80 Kombi - fährt mit vorleibe auf der Linken Spur, obwohl die anderen beiden Spuren kilometerweit frei sind)*



Ja ja, immer die Kahlfresser, die an Sonn- und Feiertagen auf´s Land rausfahren. Geschieht euch recht!


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *und wie???
> 
> 
> alexderfürdiesesradeinenmordbegehenwürde *



Durch diverse gute Kontake in die USA und Tatsache, dass ich im Logistik-Bereich tätig bin ... schick mir mal ne email wo der Bock rumsteht und was genau das Problem ist - dann kriegen wir den schon rüber!

phaty

@basti: dann poste mal schön!


----------



## Altitude (1. November 2002)

Bitte schön:

hab ihn als Komplettrad für nen Appel und n Ei ersteigert...

Aber leider ist der Verkäufer ein Trottel:

Er weigert sich das Ding an meinen Freund nach Boston zu schicken...der würde das Ding dann nähmlich Weihnachten mit rüber bringen...

Aber na ja sollt halt nicht sein...

hab mir die Rahmennummer geben lassen, ist laut Salsa eines der letzten an den Ross höchstpersönlich die Finger hatte...

Wart ich halt doch auf meinen IF steel deluxe...

Alex


----------



## Altitude (1. November 2002)

bin halt doch ein Blondchen....


----------



## lebaron (1. November 2002)

@papi

wieso posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> Ja ja, immer die Kahlfresser, die an Sonn- und Feiertagen auf´s Land rausfahren. Geschieht euch recht!    *



Vielen Dank für die Blumen!!!

Sitz durch meine Job aber auch unter der Woche ziemlich oft in meinem Tschechenkombi...


----------



## joe yeti (1. November 2002)

passt doch schön zum biken in dieser jahreszeit bzw. waren wir heute im wald und hatten viel spass wie ihr seht!

   joe


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *passt doch schön zum biken in dieser jahreszeit bzw. waren wir heute im wald und hatten viel spass wie ihr seht!
> *




Nee ist klar Alter, gaaaaaaaanz grosses Kino!
Das sind doch die übriggebliebenen Kürbise von Halloween!??

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2002)

Ein wahrer Klassiker!


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

MARIAH

4 live





this woman kicks motherf***ing ASS

*wird der dame noch einen schrein bauen*





ABer was zur hölle ist dieses Melonenmonster...........boahhhh is mir schlecht


----------



## roesli (2. November 2002)

..meinen Einfluss in der Bike-Welt unter beweis zu stellen, hier ein Pic der Roesli-Limited-Edition-Gabel von Manitou


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *..meinen Einfluss in der Bike-Welt unter beweis zu stellen, hier ein Pic der Roesli-Limited-Edition-Gabel von Manitou  *



Mein Gott - was wäre das beste Wort, um dieses optische Wunderwerk zu beschreiben ... hmmmm ... ohne das irgendwie negativ zu meinen ... *schwul!* - ja doch das kommt der Sache recht nahe!!!

Was riecht denn hier so süsslich ...???

phaty


----------



## roesli (2. November 2002)

.. zum betonen, dass neben Mariah auch noch andere leckere Sachen rum sind - und auch ein ein bisschen weniger unerreichbar und diva-haft als die Carey...

...ich glaub, ich lern surfen......


----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

vermisse ihn so langsam!   







    sag male ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2002)

Unser Namensgeber ist mindestens noch drei Wochen ohne Internet - wegen Umzug! Hab heute mit ihm telefoniert - Blutwerte und Häufigkeit des Geschlechtsverkehrs sind okay ... er lebt!!!

phaty

p.s.: Joe Du "schuldest" mir immer noch Deine Adresse für die OUTCAST - wenn Du sie noch willst!!! oder hast du meine PM nicht bekommen?


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2002)

Wer ausser mir fand Westernhagen schon immer schei$$e???
Es gibt nur eine Gruppe alter Männer die so rumturnen sollten und die heissen "Rolling Stones" ... 
Das war jetzt ein echter Bast! "Det musste jetz mal jesacht werden ... !"

@Altitude und Rasadul ... guckt mal: Logbuch!!!






phaty!


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Das war jetzt ein echter Bast! "Det musste jetz mal jesacht werden ... !"
> phaty! *


----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

na was ist das für ein ss teil ? 

ps. paty, überweise dir die kohle am montag!


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2002)

Extra für Dich - wo Du doch jetzt nur noch Beach Boys hörst!!!

"Everybody goes surfin ..."


----------



## ibislover (2. November 2002)

dat is ein salsa!

/phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

netter vorbau oder?


----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

ok, aber welches?


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *na was ist das für ein ss teil ?
> 
> ps. paty, überweise dir die kohle am montag! *


och mensch joe

das gibt STRAFZURÜCKBLÄTTER UND THREAT LESEN

das salsa hatte ich schon gepostet bei der 4000 glaube ich


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ok, aber welches? *


a la carte


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2002)

... ich find die Zunge erheblich interessanter!!! Du musst ja wirklich eine sehr Testosterongesteuerte Bildersammlung haben!

Das Salsa ist klasse! Der Sattel - der passt doch auch auf ein Pferd oder?

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> das salsa hatte ich schon gepostet bei der 4000 glaube ich *



was mir wirkich Angst macht Basit, ist dass Du sowas noch weisst!!!

A la Carte ... hmmm ... es gab ja auch eigentlich nie ein anderes Salsa HT ausser a la Carte ... jedenfalls nicht in der Zeit!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

guckst du hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23086&perpage=25&pagenumber=199


----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

ich suche den ganzen tag bilder für den tread, nur um euch gutes zu tun! sammeln darf ich sowas nicht sonst bekomme ich schläge!


joe


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> was mir wirkich Angst macht Basit, ist dass Du sowas noch weisst!!!
> phaty *



das muss ich aber sonst komm ich doch bei meinen marathons durcheinander

naja und das ich irre und bekloppt bin btrauch ich ja wohl nicht zu erwähnen

und ausserdem sind alle bikes in diesem threat extrem in s hirn brennend die vergisst man alle nicht

.....jedenfalls ich nicht......


----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

werde das heute nacht nachholen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ich suche den ganzen tag bilder für den tread, nur um euch gutes zu tun! sammeln darf ich sowas nicht sonst bekomme ich schläge!
> 
> 
> joe *



häääää

wat?????????????


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

mann wenn das so weiter geht dann kann ich ja morgen auf die 250. seite stürmen...das wird ein fest


be scared

die besten hab ich mir beim letzten run auf 6000 aufgespart


----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

du nix verstehen?


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *du nix verstehen? *



neeeee


----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

oder?!


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *du nix verstehen? *



Solche hääääääää??? von Basti darfst du nicht überbewerten!!!!

Die kommen öfter vor weil er schreibt genau eine Millisekunde schneller als er denkt!!! 

phaty


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Solche hääääääää??? von Basti darfst du nicht überbewerten!!!!
> ...



mann nein das war diesmal ernst

*fühltsichmissverstanden*


----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

jetzt alles klar basti!

joe


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *jetzt alles klar basti!
> 
> joe *



neeeeee

was sammelst du und für was bekommst du kloppe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

ich sammle eben nich und bekomme daher keine kloppe! wer möchte es denne basti erklären?


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2002)

lies einfach langsam nochmal nach - ab dem Schwarz/WeissBild von Joe mit dem Vorbau und lass es einsinken...

gaaaaaaanz laaaaaaaangsam ....

Dann wird alles gut!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh

und ich dachte er war noch mit dem salsa beschäftigt

jetzt ist alles klar


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2002)

Ozzy versucht ne DVD einzulegen!!!

Klassiker-Alarm!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

welcher junge?


----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

basti hat es, wahnsinn!!   

übrigens was passiert eigendlich wenn jemand ne schnappszahl postet und keiner merkt was ihr, penner! sorry aber ihr seit schon lahm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

????


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

SCHNAPSZAHLEN HABEN WIR AUCH SCHON GEFEIERT:::ABER JETZ GAB ES DOCH EH KEINE::::ODER?


----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

hmmm oder?!


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

neeeee ne schnapszahl wäre 6666
oder sowas


ach ja mit dem jungen ging richtung osbourne


----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

hast recht, vor lauter schnaps !!!!!


----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

oder


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2002)

Ihr beide habt definitiv ein unglaubliches 

*KOMMUNIKATIONSPROBLEM!!! *


----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2002)

Joe schmeiss die Übergewichtige aus Deinem Posting raus ...!

Und dann mal wieder tief Luft holen!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ihr beide habt definitiv ein unglaubliches
> 
> KOMMUNIKATIONSPROBLEM!!!  *




*KRINGELTSICHVORLACHEN.........HÄLTSICHDENBAUCH*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)




----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Joe schmeiss die Übergewichtige aus Deinem Posting raus ...!
> 
> Und dann mal wieder tief Luft holen!
> ...



das täte not

that's pretty disgusting


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *    *


tja das müssten wir aber ausdiskutieren


----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

ok!?


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ok!? *



Einfach nur in den Grenzen des guten Geschmacks bleiben - dann ist das schon okay! Wir wollen ja noch lange online bleiben mit diesem thread!

Schaffen wir 100.000 hits bis Sylvester? Wird knapp ... zur zeit sind es so um die 500 pro Tag - naja könnte reichen!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2002)

daran zweifle ich keine sekunde


----------



## joe yeti (2. November 2002)

nette kurven oder?


----------



## phatlizard (3. November 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (3. November 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (3. November 2002)

Spinergy Wheels sind ja wohl das Abartigste, was man seinem Bike antun kann..!
Irgendwie rufen die Dinger bei mir immer den Wunsch hervor mal reinzutreten, oder 'nen Stock während der Fahrt reinzuschmeißen..


----------



## whoa (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von vodoo1 _
> *
> warum mein bike so neonfarben ist? wusstest du nicht, daß sich die auffällige farbe äußerst positiv auf gesamtkilometer, durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit und erreichte höhenmeter auswirkt??
> *



Man fragt sich nur.. wo ist da die Lüge..?!


----------



## SteffenScott (3. November 2002)

das sieht so aus als ob das rote radl mein ritchey vorbau hat


----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

was meint ihr?


----------



## phatlizard (3. November 2002)

Du brauchst ganz dringend Sex - also ECHTEN! Cyber-Poppen gilt nicht ...

Mein Haus, mein Bike, meine Mechanikerin!

phaty


----------



## whoa (3. November 2002)

...Deine Bemühungen in allen Ehren, aber mit Bildern die schon gepostet wurden läßt sich doch keine Maus hinterm Ofen hervorlocken..! 

Also verdonnere ich Dich hiermit dazu, den Rest des Tages damit zu verbringen, den Thread ausführlich zu studieren..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

mit euch spreche ich erst mal nich mehr !

ALLE SIND BÖSE ZUM MIR


----------



## phatlizard (3. November 2002)

Ach er hat ja schon sehr gute Anlagen - aber man müsste ihm vielleicht doch mal das Sperma aus den Hirnwindungen rauspumpen ... irgendwelche Freiwillige???

Wobei so ne Mechanikerin würde ich auch nicht im Keller verstecken. Aber wenn ich sie mir so anschaue kann die maximal mit einer Fingernagelfeile umgehen!

Wahrscheinlich heisst sie Crissy oder Tracey ...

Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit Bildern von gut aussehenden Bikerinnen - also ECHTEN!!! Oder wegen mir postet Eure Freundin ... 
Aber vorsicht, die letzte die ich hier gepostet habe, redet nicht mehr mit mir!!!

live is a bitch - and sometimes she kills you!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

whow was machen die 9 fach schellen?


----------



## phatlizard (3. November 2002)

Australian Sportswoman of the year! 2002 - aber ich glaub die fährt Cracknfail!






@Joe: brauchst Du ein Taschentuch?


----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

is mir zu dünne!  

und ich komme gerade nich zu kurz ! 

aber phaty wer spricht nich mehr mit dir? erzähl das doch mal onkel joe


----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

war die schon da?


----------



## phatlizard (3. November 2002)

Wie wird man den Kroschi-Bär???? 

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiicoooooooole.... !!! Nimmt mich auf ... !!!

phaty
extremkuschelig!

@joe: decken wir den Mantel des Schweigens darüber ... Frauen!!! pah!

Wo ist Basti??? schon nach Schweden ausgewandert???


----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

es geht weiter!


----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

bewerbe dich halt mal bei nicole!


----------



## phatlizard (3. November 2002)

Bevor Du jetzt wieder irgend einen hormongesteuerten Mist baust. Die Dame links ist die amtierende Singlespeed Europameisterin und steht daher unter dem ganz speziellen Schutz der SOKO KOKO - und ihr Freund postet hier auch!

Aber ansonsten einfach weiterso ... es gibt also auch noch echte Frauen! 

Der Mantel des Schweigens war nur für die Frau gedacht, die nicht mehr mit mir redet! 

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

hmmmm?


----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

ich sehe gerade phaty du bis ja 5 monate älter als ich!

ich zukunft höre ich auf dich!


----------



## phatlizard (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *hmmmm? *



2. Bild die mit dem Reifen als Halsschmuck ist Nicole 

und natürlich die mit dem Krönchen!


----------



## phatlizard (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ich sehe gerade phaty du bis ja 5 monate älter als ich!
> 
> ich zukunft höre ich auf dich!   *



Früher oder später sieht das *Jeder* ein!!!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

???


----------



## phatlizard (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *??? *



Wenn Du die auf dem Kroshi Bild meinst - keine Ahnung!
Die auf dem SSEM2002 Bild ist natürlich the one and only: Sara Randle!

Naja wer nicht in Todtnau war - hat eben doch was verpennt ... !!!


----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

verschlagt ihr mich wieder verpall!

joe


----------



## Altitude (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Naja wer nicht in Todtnau war - hat eben doch was verpennt ... !!! *



Danke lieber Phaty, daß Du immer wieder Salz auf die Wunde streust ( natürlich nur in homöopathischen Dosen)

Übrigends:
Der Frank Klose hat "Allah akbar" die ganzen "schmankerl" an Bike-Touren in unserem schönen Frangenländle weggelassen...

Reicht schon, daß die Nürnberger Innenstadt immer voller Japaner, Amis und Preußen ist....

Aber unsere Besatzer aus München zeigen die Schönheiten Frankens gerne gegen bare Münze , und bauen sich dann vor den Toren des Molochs Münschen ein riesieges Fußballstadion für die Löwen und die "2.Liga-würdigen" Bayern...


----------



## phatlizard (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *verschlagt ihr mich wieder verpall!
> 
> joe   *



nee nee über Sara darf man ruhig was sagen - sie hat mit der SOKO KOKO ein Zimmer in Todtnau geteilt ... ! Sehr interessante Unterwäsche Kollektion hat sie schon! Aber vorsicht, sie wird sehr geliebt!!! 

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (3. November 2002)

das diesjährige Christkind....


----------



## phatlizard (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *das diesjährige Christkind.... *



Na dann wünsch ich mir vom Weihnachtsmann in diesem Jahr das Christkind!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

sara, die hübsche hat ja ganz schön durst! sage das mal so da ich lieber vorsichtig bin!

zum christkind, lasse uns heiraten!


----------



## phatlizard (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *sara, die hübsche hat ja ganz schön durst! sage das mal so da ich lieber vorsichtig bin!
> 
> zum christkind, lasse uns heiraten!
> *



Sara hatte in der Nacht zuvor 10 Weizenbier (ich auch!) in der Nacht waren wir etwas braver, da waren es nur 6 plus die Stiefel plus die 5 Vodka-Lemon ... !

Um das Christkind zu ehelichen muss man wahrscheinlich der Lebkuchen-Mafia angehören!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

ihr beide schluck ja ganz schön!


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

so männers wenn ihr euch noch 2 stunden gedultet werd ich die 250 angreifen..ihr habt mir ja ganz schon platz für bilder geklaut

naja euer pech gibbet eben weniger


also bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

also nombre uno

ein harmloses dekerf team st

irgendwie oll


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

ein.........lustiger geselle


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

rc-100


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

ein lecker ritchey


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

neee nee

die ersten fullys


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

mist 

so jetzt aber


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

als nextes


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 250
achso es war ein mc mahon


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

und noch mal der tom


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

yipeeeeeeeeee

genau so wie ich es haben wollte mit einem ritchey zur 259


YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

oder


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...Deine Bemühungen in allen Ehren, aber mit Bildern die schon gepostet wurden läßt sich doch keine Maus hinterm Ofen hervorlocken..!
> 
> Also verdonnere ich Dich hiermit dazu, den Rest des Tages damit zu verbringen, den Thread ausführlich zu studieren..!  *



meine worte


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wie wird man den Kroschi-Bär????
> 
> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiicoooooooole.... !!! Nimmt mich auf ... !!!
> ...



schweden????
wie kommst du jetzt darauf.......naja es wäre immerhin ne idee

back to alex.....


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wenn Du die auf dem Kroshi Bild meinst - keine Ahnung!
> ...



das du mich daran immer wieder erinern musst



naja jedenfalls...........nikki rocks............this honey bunny....

team kroshi so wieso
naja und mit sara muss mann mal was trinken gehen scheint mir


ach ja und ich kann heute wiedereinmal nur sagen wie verdammt blöd 5d menschen sind.....neeeeeeee neeeeeeeee


----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

warum 259?


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

nee war schon 250

hab mich nur vertiptt

eben ein klassischer "basti"

irgendwann bekomm ich das mal perfekt in dafür müssen wir aber bestimmt noch 100000 posts machen damit  ich üben kann


----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

warum verstehe ich  lebaron nich?


----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

schweden, da war ich auch aber warum nur labaron?


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

sind 5d-ler

http://esk.rikman.net/php/index.php3?topic=realmtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

dir is schon klar was für ein rad ich habe?


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

ja das ist egal es geht ja nicht um räder sondern um menschen

und auch ich habe so ein radel ...........


----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

oder


----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

..


----------



## rob (3. November 2002)

man, die xenofit-tunten sind vielleicht was hässlich... postet leiber noch nen paar mariah-pics 




> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *.. *



>schön die rechte pedale unten inner rechtskurve...

@joe yeti: ich hab ja auch bald nen 5d-rad, macht doch nix


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

wäre auch eher für mariah


sagt mal wo is papi?

mir föllt grade auf.....die 6500 sind nicht mehr weit.......nun ja ich hab ja von heute noch bilder übriggeile bilder.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (3. November 2002)

eher pammy


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

jetzt redet sich der basti mal die seele vom leib

mir gingen die heute echt zu sehr auffen sack...........

vorneweg an alle berliner sorry......schlagt mich..ja ich weis..ich hab nicht bescheid gesagt

also basti heute in den müggelbergen gewesen zum radeln


erst war ja alles tutti bis auf das es ein bisschen rutschig war aber dat tat ja nichts zur sache

nach einiger zeit kamen ein paar typen an..........die waren beim letzten besuch auch schon da 
(verhalten beim letzten mal: dumm anne strecke und wo möglich auf der strecke stehen und sich lauthals über ihre anstehende fahrt nach boszi dar in tschechland unterhaltend......denn alle anderen interessiert das sicher auch brennend wo solch tolle typen hinfahren)

naja weiter gehts jedenfalls kommen die typen an und machen schwer einen auf dicke hose.......bikes (ok ein bisschen neidisch war ich auf zwei der böcke...........)auf hochglanz poliert wie aus dem ei gepellt, und die typen wie gesagt kamen sich vor wie die götter auf erden

man kann durchaus sagen sie schritten an uns vorbei -hallo sagend-aber in einer der arrogantesten arten die mir je unterkam

ok wir mit am hochschieben
oben angekomen fahren wir natürlich runter.........es vergehen 3 weitere abfahrten unsererseits.......will bedeuten knapp20 minuten mit hochschieben...und wer steht immer noch oben.......GENAU    DIE TOLLEN HECHTE

naja schwer einen auf hart machend sind sie dann doch mal losgerollt

und sorry leute wenn es überheblich klingt aber die hätte ich mit augen zu stehen lassen

wie die mit ihren mopeds da lang sind schüttet jeglicher beschreibung

für die müggelberge kenner.....an diesen 3 stufen bevor es ins flachstück geht ....na holla wat haben da die bremsen gezittert....so langsam hab ich da noch keinen runterfahren sehe´n und das mit vorne und hinten 20 centis federweg

mann mann.....und da knall ich mit hardtail schneller runter (ja auch einbildung muss sein....nee ist aber so)

jedenfalls konnte ich mir das lachen echt nur schwer verkneifen....fahren die fettesten buden machen riesen einen auf obermakker und fahren wie auf rohen eiern....TZTZTZZZZZZZ

so diese szenerie spielte sich auf der dh strecke ab

wir weiter zur anderen unten an der brücke

basti ....natürlich erstmal gestaunt mann so viel leute haben sich bei dem wetter her getraut???

dazu muss mann sagen dat die natürlich wie soll es auch anders sein alle schön dumm auf der brücke gestanden haben und dumm geschwätzt haben ....wie solls auch anders sein

naja der harte potsdamer kern is dann eben mit ein oder 2 leuten alleine auf der strecke gewesen während sich der rest "ihren geistigen ergüssen" hingab ihr versteht......GEISTIGE ERGÜSSE  *lacht sich tot*

naja jedenfalls basti so am rollen und bevor es in den bombenkrater nach links geht ist doch so ein wurzeliges flahstück nach dem sprung.........ich komm angemetert und..........was sehen meine augen erschrocken 4 leute die ihr schwätzen mitten auf der strecke halten.......ich sage lieber nicht zu wem die gehörten.......
ich natürlich voll auffen anker ( es ist erstaunlich wie schnell man doch zum stehen kommen kann) will heisen fast übern lenker da sich mein hinterrad doch versuchte seinen weg zu bahnen

ich gestanden........kuck die typen mit großen augen an und da hat der eine doch echt den nerv mich zu fragen ob er im weg steht und ich da lang wollte

"na türlich du assi hat der sein hirn im schrank liegen lassen dieser blöder pi***r ich könn't ja.........."

das hab ich mir natürlich nur gedacht .......hab mir dann verkniffen etwas zu sagen...ich denke mein blick hat gereicht

mann wie dumm kann ein mensch sein

naja ich schiebe hoch und an der "laberbrücke" angekommen geht es los dieses pseudogefachsimpel...jeder begafft jedes bike....jeder hat irgendeinen dummen kommentar.....mann geht mir das auf den sack

komisch warum ist das in städten immer so.......beispiel:geißkopf da hat es keine sau interessiert was man fährt die waren alle da um spaß zu haben....keiner kuckt keiner labert alle fahren

in der stadt....laber laber frittenbude.....grauenvoll

naja jedenfalls kommt dann einer mit nem nicolai angeschossen (j er ist gefahren)
wie das leben so spielt hat kalle mal wieder mist gebaut.....typisch lambda schleift natürlich der reifen am sattel beim einfedern

jedenfalls weist mein kumpel ihn dezent darauf hin da er das nicht gemerkt zu ahben scheint

seine reaktion er reißt den sattel raus mit dem kommentar dass es nicht seiner sei und er jetzt ohne fährt....nien wat ein held......WE NEED MORE HEROES

naja beim hochcshiben fällt ihm ein.....ach jetzt hab ich den sattel ab ......jetzt kann ich doch auch den sitzdom rausschrauebn......wer das lambda kennt weis wie das inder sattelgegend aussieht

naja das ende vom lied ist das der ach os tolle dicken hütte fahrende held den rest des tages damit verbracht hat an seinem bike zu schrauben weil er einfach zu doof für diese welt ist und sein sitzdom immernoch dran war.....trotzdem er von der zeit geshen zeit hatte das komplette bike zu de-und montieren

naja deletantismus lauert überall.........worauf ich hinaus will ist wiedermal wie doof menschen sein können...oder nein wie toll sie sein können

naja nach einiger zeit stand dann der wegblockierer wieder im weg..diesmal an der brücke und ein anderer wollte durch....mann hat der den belegt.....so ein idiot dieser imwegsteher

danach musste dann doch erstmal noch über das biike des durchwollenden debattiert werden ohne dabei zu vergessen wie toll er doch ist.

ach ja mein radel war auch noch dran.........(basti der ja pure power fährt, di ja bmxtretlager tauglich sind)

mit dem kommentar leute die da drin kein bmx innenlager fahren sind...........(sinngemäß will mich an genauen wortlaut nicht mehr erinnern)

mann hab ich mir auf die zunge gebissen

aber hey bmx ist ja so cooooooooooooooool

naja ich könnte vom heutigen tage noch mindestens 6 oder 7 geschichten erzählen nur tippe ich jetzt schon 20 minuten und das reicht mir

mann sind die doooof


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

ach ja und deswegen lautet mein heutíges 'tallica zitat

don't we all need a.........."crash course in brain surgery"....???


----------



## lebaron (3. November 2002)

und dieses bild kann und will ich euch nicht vorenthalten

..........rock'n roll baby.........

ich hoffe nur innigst dat keiner fragt wer das ist


----------



## go-dirt (3. November 2002)

@lebaron 
basti was für "müggelberge" gibt es denn bei euch, die man 20 min hochschieben muss? schiebt ihr da etwa motocrossmaschinen von cannondale hoch, oder warum dauert das so lange? 
ich weiss nicht, aber irgendwie sehe ich keinen sinn darin, sein rad erst aufn berg hochzuschieben um dann damit runterzufahren. heisst doch radfahren, nicht schieben.  

*fettgrins* uphillrennen fürs volk!

nils, 
der gerade zu scherzen aufgelegt ist

p.s. wer sein fahrrad liebt der schiebt; wer sein rad ehrt der fährt
p.p.s runter kommen sie alle


----------



## Triple F (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich hoffe nur innigst dat keiner fragt wer das ist *



Der zwote von rechts -also der Mexikaner- hab ich letztes Jahr als Weihnachtsmann bei uns in der Fussgängerzone gesehen - kein Witz.

hmmm, der hat ja auch die Hose schon offen, vielleicht sind das doch die Chippendales...

Bastie,Bastie........


----------



## phatlizard (3. November 2002)

Ach Bub - was bin ich stolz auf Dich!!!!

@Joe: so Du bist also 5dler ... na Du traust Dich was!

@Erich Honecker: Die Kroshi Mädels sind heiss! Schon mal die Waden gesehen?

Auf MDR läuft Blues Brothers - das Leben ist gut ... ach ja hier noch mein Lieblingszitat:

- Schei$$e
- Was?
- Die Bullen!
- Nein ...
- Doch!!!
- Schei$$e!!!!

phaty


----------



## rob (3. November 2002)

...leider haben sie zuviel sekt getrunken und gierten nach immer mehr. gibts die eigentlich noch, basti, ahb gehört der bassist is schon länger raus?...

aber ne schöne storry. was lernt man daraus: niemals am wochenende oder an nachmittag in die müggelberge! außer man fährt cc...



> für die müggelberge kenner.....an diesen 3 stufen bevor es ins flachstück geht


>also ich war ja schon oft da, aber....
meinst du die schnelle abfahrt neben der dh-strecke?

@dicke eidechse: neee, also fette waden sind doch kein geilheitsindiz. die ham doch alle ne gesichtsentgleisung...


----------



## Wooly (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *jetzt redet sich der basti mal die seele vom leib
> mir gingen die heute echt zu sehr auffen sack...........
> vorneweg an alle berliner sorry......schlagt mich..ja ich weis..ich hab nicht bescheid gesagt
> ...



Mein lieber Basti,

weißt du, es war einmal, da waren wir eine kleine Randsportart, uncool und leicht seltsam, und eine Hi-Rite Feder war ein Tuning Highlight ... die Fahrer waren alle locker, und keiner wurde verdammt, wenn sein Bike von Panasonic war ;-))) Heutzutage gehören wir leider einer endkrassen Jugenkultsportart an, und da bleibt es leider nicht aus, das die üblichen Verdächtigen der Sorte "Boa Ey" auftauchen und das Zepter übernehmen. 
Mag sein, das du deshalb tiefenpsychologisch gesehen auf Bikes aus den seeligen Zeiten stehst, auch wenn Ihr Altertumsliebhaber im prinzip ja auch nichts anderes macht als die 5D Jungs, aber ich weiß ja, der Mensch ist dazu gebohren, in strenger Gruppenbildung krampfhaft Individualität zu enztwickeln (siehe auch --> Religion) ... ;-)))
Da hilft nur die Weisheit des Alters mein Sohn, denk daran, es sind alles nur schwache  Menschenkinder ...

mfg Marcus

P.S. und anyway, Sonntags über Baden-Baden bereue ich es auch oft, keine Schrotflinte dabei zu haben ...


----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2002)

Wer aufmerksam mitliest ist klar im Vorteil - ich hab heute schon mal Herrn Yeti Joe erklärt, warum das Kroshi Team hier unter besonderem Protektorat der SOKO KOKO und ganz speziell mir steht - also zurückblättern, nachlesen, tief Luft holen und schweigen ...

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> P.S. und anyway, Sonntags über Baden-Baden bereue ich es auch oft, keine Schrotflinte dabei zu haben ... *



Wenn ich aushelfen kann - gerne! Musst mir nur sagen ob Kaliber 12 oder 20! 

Ansonsten ist jeder Versuch Basti davon abzubringen 5dler zu hassen reine Zeitverschwendung! Er kriegt dann immer Schaum vor den Mund und stammelt so sachen wie: "Joe Breeze wird Euch beim jüngsten Gericht alle fertig machen ....!" ... dann ist er nicht ansprechbar! 

phaty


----------



## whoa (4. November 2002)

...die abwertenden Blicke anderer gab's auch schon Anfang der 90er, als ich meinen Bianchi Hi-Ten-Stahl Bock die Müggelberge hochgeschoben hab..

..ja, ja ich weiß.. wer sein Rad liebt der schiebt.. 
..die 18 Kilo Eisen waren für mich als Teenie, aber nich anders den Hügel hochzubewegen..


----------



## onespeed (4. November 2002)

@phaty: wenn du wüsstest, was nico vom kroschi bären hält... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *... die xenofit-tunten sind vielleicht was hässlich...  die ham doch alle ne gesichtsentgleisung... *




mein lieber rob, mal abgesehen davon, dass zu häufiges onanieren auf mariah-pics offensichtlich zu massivem realitätsverlust und wahrnehmungsstörungen führt... kennst du nicht das schöne sprichwort mit dem glashaus und den steinen?  ...nein??? 


...na dann muss ich dir wohl ein wenig auf die sprünge helfen.


----------



## onespeed (4. November 2002)

sorry jungs, aber das musste mal sein  

auf den schreck am frühen morgen erstmal was um die tränenden augen wieder zu beruhigen


----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *@phaty: wenn du wüsstest, was nico vom kroschi bären hält...
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ich wär ja auch der bessere Bär! Ausserdem Nico braucht mich ja nicht! 




> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> mein lieber rob, mal abgesehen davon, dass zu häufiges onanieren auf mariah-pics offensichtlich zu massivem realitätsverlust und wahrnehmungsstörungen führt... kennst du nicht das schöne sprichwort mit dem glashaus und den steinen?  ...nein???
> ...na dann muss ich dir wohl ein wenig auf die sprünge helfen. [/B]



Naja ick hab ihn noch jewarnt ... !!! Für Kroshi-Mädels-Beleidigen gibt es die Höchststrafe: *SOKO-KOKO-Einsatz!!!!* 

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *sorry jungs, aber das musste mal sein
> 
> auf den schreck am frühen morgen erstmal was um die tränenden augen wieder zu beruhigen  *



War ja optisch schon ein böser Tiefschlag Andi!!!! Danke für den "Ausgleich"!
Ich hatte eben noch was vergessen! Man darf hier ja nur noch nachträglich über eBay-Auktionen berichten - nicht etwa weil es unbedingt notwendig wäre noch mehr Regeln im Leben zu haben, aber leider hat sich Staabi zu Recht gezwungen gesehen einzuschreiten, weil die Schnäppchen-Cry-Babies Angst um ihre Sandförmchen haben, und immer wieder ein Sturm der Entrüstung losbrach - ihr habt doch nicht etwa gedacht ich lass das unkommentiert!!! Nee dafür kennt ihr mich schon doch zu gut!!!
Also ich hab mir ein den letzten zwei Tagen bei eBay folgendes tolles gestochen:

The very best of Jenny McCarthy - Playboy-DVD und natürlich den Klassiker überhaupt: US PLAYBOY Februar 2001 featuring Anna Nicole Smith ... !!! Doll gelle?

Schönen Tag noch ich geh jetzt arbeiten!

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *mir föllt grade auf.....die 6500 sind nicht mehr weit*



Gut, dass Du mich dran erinnerst...


----------



## DocSnyder (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und dieses bild kann und will ich euch nicht vorenthalten
> 
> ..........rock'n roll baby.........
> ...



Hmm, sind das nicht diese männlichen Stripper? 
Californian Dream Boys oder wie die heissen...

Die waren aber lange nicht mehr beim Friseur.


----------



## onespeed (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Also ich hab mir ein den letzten zwei Tagen bei eBay folgendes tolles gestochen:
> 
> The very best of Jenny McCarthy - Playboy-DVD und natürlich den Klassiker überhaupt: US PLAYBOY Februar 2001 featuring Anna Nicole Smith ... !!! Doll gelle? *



congrats!  

ähem... kannste mir von der dvd ne kopie ziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (4. November 2002)

scanne doch bitte gleich die ans-bilder ein und poste die bilder dann nach und nach!

und von wegen ich hätte nen samen-koller, wie ist den das bei dir ? Phaty?


----------



## DocSnyder (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> ähem... kannste mir von der dvd ne kopie ziehen?  *



1. Is rohrkrepieren verboten
2. hat der mann nen mac - soll heissen, der weiss weder wie das geht, noch das sowas überhaupt möglich is
3. will ich auch ei...*aufdiehandschlag* wirst du wohl aufhören das zu tippen


----------



## Altitude (4. November 2002)

ja, so ein S/W-Bild hat schon was


----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> und von wegen ich hätte nen samen-koller, wie ist den das bei dir ? Phaty? *



Na ich hab ja Jenny!!!


----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> 1. Is rohrkrepieren verboten
> ...



Na da hab ich doch die perfekte Lösung: Ich schicke es Dir - nach einer Woche - Du ziehst Kopien und ich hab meine Ruhe ...

KLUG********R!!!

 

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *ob koko auch ein blaues auto hat wenn ihn die farbe so gefällt?
> fällt mir grad mal so ein wenn er  sich mal meldet *



BINGO!!!
Golf III, Bj. 94, fjordblaumetallic 

Und blaue Gardinen, Toaster, Kaffeemaschine, Lampe, Matratze...ist echt kein Witz!

Koko*blau macht geil*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *@lebaron
> basti was für "müggelberge" gibt es denn bei euch, die man 20 min hochschieben muss?  *



bitte genauer lesen wir sind mehrmals gefahren in dieser zeit



> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> 
> Der zwote von rechts -also der Mexikaner- hab ich letztes Jahr als Weihnachtsmann bei uns in der Fussgängerzone gesehen - kein Witz.
> ...



das einzige was mir dazu einfällt:   



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ach Bub - was bin ich stolz auf Dich!!!!
> 
> 
> phaty *



na wenigstens einer DANKE 



> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *...leider haben sie zuviel sekt getrunken und gierten nach immer mehr. gibts die eigentlich noch, basti, ahb gehört der bassist is schon länger raus?...
> 
> aber ne schöne storry. was lernt man daraus: niemals am wochenende oder an nachmittag in die müggelberge! außer man fährt cc...
> ...



der mit dem bassisten-jason newstedt hat gesessen *autsch*

aber nee ich miente die dh strecke



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Ansonsten ist jeder Versuch Basti davon abzubringen 5dler zu hassen reine Zeitverschwendung! Er kriegt dann immer Schaum vor den Mund und stammelt so sachen wie: "Joe Breeze wird Euch beim jüngsten Gericht alle fertig machen ....!" ... dann ist er nicht ansprechbar!
> 
> phaty *



LOLso siehts aus


----------



## Kokopelli (4. November 2002)

Au mann, Kinners..da waren grad seit Do 7 Seiten zum Nachlesen. Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, wie dämlich dass ist, wenn man an den ganzen Bunnies vorbeiscrollen muß, weil man mit ca. 29 verklemmten studis im Raum sitzt?

@basti:RESPEKT: dein kleines Anekdötchen von den Müggels ist der kommende Klassiker!Ein literarischer Hochgenuß!

@phaty: Danke, dass du die Jungens über mich auf dem Laufenden hältst! Aber bist du sicher, dass meine Blutwerte wirklich O.K. sind? 

@all:wer auch immer mir E-mails schreiben will: vergesst nexgo.de ! Ab sofort gilt: [email protected]

Gruß Koko*bis die Tage*


----------



## joe yeti (4. November 2002)

is koko wieder da?

an phaty, welche jenny und ziehe biete die dvd! außerdem lüft mein ss - zaskar- projekt an! im märz is das auf jeden fall fertig und nach england möchte ich bitte auch mit!


----------



## Kokopelli (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, wie dämlich dass ist, wenn man an den ganzen Bunnies vorbeiscrollen muß, weil man mit ca. 29 verklemmten studis im Raum sitzt? *



Man Joe, das Kantenklatschen bekommt dir nicht

Oder glaubst du ich sitze mit 29 Jura-Studenten bei mir zuhause rum?

Koko*dauert noch bis ich wieder 'voll' dabei bin*


----------



## joe yeti (4. November 2002)

aber was is kantenklatschen, bitte um aufklärung?

joe


----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *aber was is kantenklatschen, bitte um aufklärung?
> 
> joe   *



nach dem GBBC2003 wirst Du es genau wissen ... hat was mit Downhillen zu tun!


----------



## lebaron (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *aber was is kantenklatschen, bitte um aufklärung?
> 
> joe   *


och joe

dat sind auch 5d-ler

@koko
danke


----------



## whoa (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *welche jenny... *


mccarthy würd ich sagen..


----------



## joe yeti (4. November 2002)

also wie gesagt das mit meinem ss- zaskar wird was  

so 5 dler sind auch kantenklatscher, ich werde durch eurer immer schlauer! 

und noch ne frage ist dieses jahr noch ne ss-veranstaltung? 

und phaty will auch jenny haben! bitte! 

joe


----------



## joe yeti (4. November 2002)

grins!! zu was das wohl gut is!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (4. November 2002)

das muss man nur noch mit BioPace kombinieren


----------



## odelay (4. November 2002)

dann doch lieber Lochfraß


----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2002)

Das Glühweinrennen in Dresden!

Sehr geil - aber weit weg! Die Franken fahren ja hin!

phaty


----------



## SteffenScott (4. November 2002)

blau is wirklich eine schöne farbe aber koko das is ja schon "fast" krank so blaugeil wie du bist.
Und ausserdem blau is keine farbe blau is ein zustand


----------



## joe yeti (4. November 2002)

nach dresden? mit dem zug wird das mir zu teurer?

joe


----------



## DocSnyder (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *dann doch lieber Lochfraß *



Odelay, wo hast Du das Bild her? 
Was sind das für Kurbeln?
Bitte mehr Info!


----------



## odelay (4. November 2002)

sind "Zeus"-Kurbeln
ist von ner Seite wo massigst uralte Teile abgebildet sind
Adresse wird aber nicht verraten, sonst macht der junge Baron in einer Woche die Million voll


----------



## DocSnyder (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *sind "Zeus"-Kurbeln
> ist von ner Seite wo massigst uralte Teile abgebildet sind
> Adresse wird aber nicht verraten, sonst macht der junge Baron in einer Woche die Million voll *



Haste recht.
Das sind aber nicht die Kurbeln mit 296 g Gewicht von 1938, oder?
Würde mich freuen, wenn Du mir die URL per PM zukommen lässt.


----------



## joe yeti (4. November 2002)

so is das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *zeus-opel 1937  so is das *



und ich dachte Horst Link hat das hässlichste Singlespeed Europas!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (4. November 2002)

gut dann sagt ihr es mir eben nicht
mann war das ein posting abend....neee neeeee

aber hier ist manja wieder at home

@doc denke nicht mal an eine 6500-er offensive...........die tardition verbietet es


----------



## joe yeti (4. November 2002)

zuerst is das kein s-speedster sondern die hatten 1937 nur einen gang und 2tens wer is manja? 


joe


----------



## odelay (4. November 2002)

nicht traurig sein

dafür gibt es noch lange so schöne Bilder wie dieses

es geht um Fahrradkurbeln, Fahrradketten, unverhüllte Frauen
und nur für lebaron:
beachte ihre rechte Hand 
die gibt nicht nur head, die bängt ihn auch    
wer noch auf domination steht beachtet bitte die Fußkette


----------



## lebaron (4. November 2002)

....and metal up your motherfi***ing ass

you old motherf***ing motherf***er

i like that pic....ooooooooooooooooooh yes i do


----------



## DocSnyder (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@doc denke nicht mal an eine 6500-er offensive...........die tardition verbietet es *



Wieso Offensive? Ich staub wieder ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. November 2002)

das gibt wieder zwangszurückblättern und nachlesen als hausaufgabe

den link zum klassischen rendezvouz hab ich vor ca. 70 seiten schon aufgegriffen

@doc

ich glaube in dem zusammenhang hatten wir beide schon mal um bilder gekämpft also bei dem lnk meine ich


----------



## joe yeti (4. November 2002)

is das kettenblatt nich geil! für was wurde das rad wohl benutzt?


----------



## whoa (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *is das kettenblatt nich geil! für was wurde das rad wohl benutzt? *


1

uphill rennen, definitiv..!


----------



## joe yeti (4. November 2002)

falsch!


----------



## whoa (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *2tens wer is manja?
> 
> 
> joe *



nadine is out - manja is aktuell..


----------



## lebaron (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> nadine is out - manja is aktuell..  *



och nö oder........man ja=manja


----------



## joe yeti (4. November 2002)

hatte nadi was mit der ss-em zu tun?


----------



## odelay (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *für was wurde das rad wohl benutzt? *



simpel
hierfür natürlich





in der Kreissägenversion natürlich


----------



## lebaron (4. November 2002)

mal
soll es wirklich so arm im netzt aussehen dat alles was ihr postet schon mal von mir gebracht wurde*dickstes grinsen ever*

neeee also wie gesagt datclasicrendezvouz hatten wa schon aber hat nicht mal einer noch eine WIRKLICH NEUE page ????


----------



## Staabi (4. November 2002)

Hi,



> is das kettenblatt nich geil! für was wurde das rad wohl benutzt?



Steherrennen. Nein, das ist keine Randsportart für Erotik-Darsteller, sondern die hängen schön im Windschatten eines Motorrades (bevorzugt Indian) und schnüffeln bei 100km/h Auspuffgase.







Viele Grüße,

Staabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (4. November 2002)

wisst ihr das in echt nich? das macht mich trauerig!!!


----------



## joe yeti (4. November 2002)

der chef hat recht!


----------



## lebaron (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *wisst ihr das in echt nich? das macht mich trauerig!!!   *



na wie staabi sagte in irgedeiner form auf der bahn

und ich bin rasu

rätselt schön weiter und sucht neue links


----------



## joe yeti (4. November 2002)

jetzt fängt basti wieder an ! ich nix versehen ihn


----------



## ZeFlo (4. November 2002)

... schon in jungen jahren frönt der junge herr baron der vielweiberei .....  

nadinche, doro, manja  und dann noch die 3 mexikaner  

btw: wat is aus doro geworden  

gibts da weitere folgen    


hachjadiedoro
flo


----------



## Staabi (4. November 2002)

Joe,

das ist definitiv kein Kamikaze-Bike, auch wenn das Kettenblatt so groß ist...

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## joe yeti (4. November 2002)

ich habe nie behaubte das das ein k- bike is!

ich war schon auf einigen 6-tage rennen, so mit didi turau usw.


----------



## joe yeti (4. November 2002)

da die kleine ja jetzt im bett sind mal was zur aufmunterung!


----------



## SteffenScott (4. November 2002)

wo bleibt denn heut J Lo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *wo bleibt denn heut J Lo *



Solltest Du um die Zeit nicht im Bett sein!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> nadine is out - manja is aktuell..  *



Wwwwaaaaaaaaaaassssssssss?????????    

Das muss ich hier erfahren?? ich mag Nadinchen - die will ich wiederhaben! Manja ist doof! Is ja nichtmal ne Ossi-Name ... so wie Peggy or Monique!!!

Nee dat is nich jut - Nadinchen muss wieder her!

phaty
gute Nacht


----------



## phatlizard (5. November 2002)

Für Alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen  mal irgendwann Singlespeed-Weltmeister zu werden, hier ist der erste Preis! Vorsicht Nico auch für Mädels - 2004 ... !?
Die Gewinnerin hat es sich auf die Innenseite des Unterarms machen lassen!!!

Ach ist kein Tattoo - ist ein Branding - autsch!


----------



## phatlizard (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Für Alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen  mal irgendwann Singlespeed-Weltmeister zu werden, hier ist der erste Preis! Vorsicht Nico auch für Mädels - 2004 ... !?
> Die Gewinnerin hat es sich auf die Innenseite des Unterarms machen lassen!!!
> 
> Ach ist kein Tattoo - ist ein Branding - autsch! *


----------



## whoa (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Für Alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen  mal irgendwann Singlespeed-Weltmeister zu werden, hier ist der erste Preis! Vorsicht Nico auch für Mädels - 2004 ... !?
> Die Gewinnerin hat es sich auf die Innenseite des Unterarms machen lassen!!!
> 
> Ach ist kein Tattoo - ist ein Branding - autsch! *



*autsch!* 
zum glück brauch ich mir da keine sorgen zu machen, außer der letzte kriegt auch so 'ne "verzierung".. 

zum.glück.viel.zu.langsam
whoa (memme)


----------



## yeti-jens (5. November 2002)

Hi !!!

Der Typ auf dem Motorad ist doch Peter Maffay.Oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *btw: wat is aus doro geworden
> 
> gibts da weitere folgen
> ...





Basti, dafür würde ich Dir auch generös den 6500er überlassen.


----------



## polo (5. November 2002)

now we're talking old school


----------



## lebaron (5. November 2002)

basti ist wieder da und will mariah sehen

sagt mal darf man sich denn jetzt nicht mal mehr verschreiben

kaum vergisst mann die lücke bei manja schon hat man ne neue tante am hals

naja von doro gibet nix

ach ja und peter maffay riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiecht


----------



## Triple F (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yeti-jens _
> *Hi !!!
> 
> Der Typ auf dem Motorad ist doch Peter Maffay.Oder??? *



Nä! Der Peter Maffay ist doch viel zu klein. Der gibt doch keinen Windschatten ab...


----------



## phatlizard (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> 
> Nä! Der Peter Maffay ist doch viel zu klein. Der gibt doch keinen Windschatten ab... *



Darauf eine Hopfenblüten-Kaltschale!


----------



## DocSnyder (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Darauf eine Hopfenblüten-Kaltschale!
> ...


----------



## lebaron (5. November 2002)

um mein heutiges zitat einzubringen

"cheers, skol, prost..........f**k ya' babeyyyyyyyyyyy!"



james hetfield at roskilde 1989


----------



## phatlizard (5. November 2002)




----------



## DocSnyder (5. November 2002)

Ich weiss, dass ihr algerisch auf Pinkbike reagiert, aber dat muss jetzt sein:


----------



## SteffenScott (5. November 2002)

ich bin 16 da brauch ich nich mehr ins bett wenn der sandmann kommt 
Ich müsst momentan bier schlürfen aber nächste woche muss och wieder nach cottbus und der kiefer wird wieder geröngt und dann muss ich noch mindestens ne woche den kack tragen. Die 4titan schrauben kann ich mir ja dann ans bike schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (5. November 2002)

Wir hatten auch lange nichts mehr aus Schlitzaugistan.
Man beachte die Drachen-Hupe.
Sollte man glatt mal im 5D posten.
Einfach sagen das es von bike empfohlen wurde und dass auch Bender inzwischen nich mehr ohne Quietschentchen am Lenker fährt und in 4 Wochen hat's ein jeder Kantenklatscher in D.


----------



## DocSnyder (5. November 2002)

Achja, das Bild sollte man natürlich nicht vergessen:


----------



## DocSnyder (5. November 2002)

Und nochma Singapur - mit was die sich auf die Strasse trauen:


----------



## DocSnyder (5. November 2002)

Lebaron mit seinem Kantenklatscher?!
Mit Anhänger zum Abschleppen von Gardinchen äh Nadinchen:


----------



## phatlizard (5. November 2002)

Zum Ausgleich das beste was Hollywood im letzten Jahrtausend auf die Welt losgelassen hat ...!


----------



## Altitude (5. November 2002)

die Bullocks Sandra...

und wo hat die Gutste Ihre Kindheit verbracht????

Im schönen Nürnberg im Frangenländle


----------



## lebaron (5. November 2002)

ich will mariah

oder unsere jenny


----------



## phatlizard (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *die Bullocks Sandra...
> 
> und wo hat die Gutste Ihre Kindheit verbracht????
> ...



So Sexy wenn sie Deutsch spricht!!!! yummmy...






Nur für Basti!!!!


----------



## lebaron (5. November 2002)

sorry großer aber ich meinte die andere

wobei die natürlich auch nett ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (5. November 2002)

dann eben alleine


----------



## lebaron (5. November 2002)

jetzt aber


----------



## DocSnyder (5. November 2002)

*Hüstel*
Wer schon immer mal nen Sattel pimpern wollte greift zu diesem Modell...


----------



## phatlizard (5. November 2002)

@DoktorSchneider

wer um alles in der Welt will Sättel pimpern???

@Basti

zu Gross und soweiso schon mal von mir gepostet!

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *@DoktorSchneider
> wer um alles in der Welt will Sättel pimpern???
> *



frag ich mich auch, noch dazu ohne Intimrasur...


----------



## lebaron (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *@DoktorSchneider
> 
> wer um alles in der Welt will Sättel pimpern???
> ...



dann bring neue mariahs

und dein bild war nur so ähnlich aber nicht DAS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (5. November 2002)

Loide, wir ham bald 80.000 Thread-Zugriffe...


----------



## phatlizard (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Loide, wir ham bald 80.000 Thread-Zugriffe...  *



... we created a Monster!!!


----------



## phatlizard (5. November 2002)

Hier noch ein Bild von der Besitzerin von SPOT BRAND Singlespeeds - der coolsten Rahmenbude der Welt - für mich natürlich!
Leider weiss ich nicht, wer die Brünette mit dem Kaffee neben ihr ist!!!


----------



## Staabi (5. November 2002)

Guten Abend,






Und auf Wiedersehen  

Michael


----------



## onespeed (6. November 2002)

moin jungs,
hier mal was zum thema: monster mythen mutationen


----------



## lebaron (6. November 2002)

pfuiiiiiiiiiii

*bricht sich die seele aus dem lein*


----------



## Hoerni (6. November 2002)

Yeak Baby - ROCK ON!!


----------



## lebaron (6. November 2002)

um das jetzt noch mal zu klären

MANJA existiert nicht

ich wollte "man ja" schreiben und habe verpeilt die spacetaste zu drücken und so kam dannn eben "manja" raus


----------



## phatlizard (6. November 2002)

... hat schon Jemand - lechz - das neue - hechel - video von - herzrasen - SHAAAAAAKIRA geshen .... Tango .... 

"Heirate mich ..."


----------



## Triple F (6. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *MANJA existiert nicht
> 
> ich wollte "man ja" schreiben und habe verpeilt die spacetaste zu drücken und so kam dannn eben "manja" raus *



...also das ist ja mit Abstand die *billigste* Ausrede, die ich je gehört habe....

Aber das solltest du auch noch klären, bevor hier Missverständnisse aufkommen:



> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *...und ich bin rasu
> rätselt schön weiter und .....*



Schizophren???

Basti ist Rasu, Nicole ist Manja, Doro ist.... Doro.... ey, wo zum Teufel steckt Doro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (6. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> 
> Schizophren???
> ...



mann mann mann

3f langsam müsstet ihr doch alle mein extrem-legastenikern gewohnt sein

....auf den pfaden des großen osbourne.......

also es sollte raus heißen


----------



## lebaron (6. November 2002)

du hast mich auf das heutige metallica zitat gebracht...ich hab schon gedacht mir fällt gar nix mehr ein

"There is an evil feeling in our brains, but it is nothing new"


----------



## DocSnyder (6. November 2002)

Basti, weich nich aus, was is mit Doro los?


----------



## lebaron (6. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Basti, weich nich aus, was is mit Doro los?  *



wat wees ick ....... och mönsch leute lest doch bitte richtig ich sagte damals ich kenne die flüchtig habe aber die bilder auffe page von nem kumpel und so weiter und so fort und daher hab ich auch herzlich wenig mit der zu tun und kann somit auch nichts sagen

obwohl.....schade isset ja eigentlcih schon

einzige wo ick wat sagen kann is nadine und der gehts gut

naja und manja ist ja nur das produkt eurer fiktion


----------



## ZeFlo (6. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> .......
> ...




tztztzt, das muss heissen:

naja und manja ist ja nur das produkt eurer fi***on   


klugschei**er
flo


----------



## lebaron (6. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




oder so ja---ok

also dann f***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tionf***tion


----------



## whoa (6. November 2002)

rc36..


----------



## mischiflix (7. November 2002)

also hier mein zweites custom projekt, besonders zu beachten iss das custom oberrohr, das unterrohr am steuerrohr, naja und die hammergeil-duchschlagende gabel, naja ich war jung und brauchte das geld


----------



## phatlizard (7. November 2002)

19 Stunden kein Posting - das muss neuer Rekord sein! Wasissnlos? T-Online pleite gemacht??? FREU!!! Nee? Ach so ... !  

@zugefährlich! Schöner screen-name! Das bike ist ein negativ-corractec ... "Keiner macht den Bogen!"

Hier noch was für's Auge ...

Ach ja und exakt da findet man es in GROSS - kann das auch als Wallpaper genutzt werden - bei mir siehts gut aus!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (7. November 2002)

genau das teil wollte ich letzte woche auch schon posten.......war auch erst auf meinem desktop

bis es von soner metalband abgelöst wurde......ihr wisst schon die verschwitzten 4 trinker von vor 2 seiten


----------



## bella (7. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *..exakt da findet man es in GROSS - kann das auch als Wallpaper genutzt werden - bei mir siehts gut aus!*



-> bei mir auch  echt schön! ...nicht die verschwitzten  Trinker


----------



## phatlizard (7. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *genau das teil wollte ich letzte woche auch schon posten.......war auch erst auf meinem desktop
> 
> bis es von soner metalband abgelöst wurde......ihr wisst schon die verschwitzten 4 trinker von vor 2 seiten *



Du meinst die 3 Mexikaner und der Däne, aus der Fussgängerzone in Pirmasens? Igittigitt! Bei dem Namen Cannonbabe fällt mir immer wieder folgende Szene ein: Ich sitz mit einer totalen Super-Frau in ner Cocktailbar und plötzlich kommt das Gespräch auf Radfahren. Sag ich: Ich hab zwei Singlespeeder - Sagt sie: Ich hab zwei Cannondales ... Frag ich Euch: würd ich bleiben???

phaty


----------



## lebaron (7. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Du meinst die 3 Mexikaner und der Däne, aus der Fussgängerzone in Pirmasens? Igittigitt! Bei dem Namen Cannonbabe fällt mir immer wieder folgende Szene ein: Ich sitz mit einer totalen Super-Frau in ner Cocktailbar und plötzlich kommt das Gespräch auf Radfahren. Sag ich: Ich hab zwei Singlespeeder - Sagt sie: Ich hab zwei Cannondales ... Frag ich Euch: würd ich bleiben???
> ...


neee lieber nicht .....AUSSER sie sah aus wie nikki aus aussieland


----------



## lebaron (7. November 2002)

an phatys cannonbabsy

mein heutiges zitat

"Come Susie dear, let's take a walk just out there upon the beach
I know you'll soon be married and you'll want to know where winds come from"


----------



## phatlizard (7. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *an phatys cannonbabsy
> 
> mein heutiges zitat
> ...



Das war ein gutes Zitat!

Zur Feier des Tages noch ein Bild von Greasy Pete im Singlespeed Forum gepostet! Stille Wasser sind tief ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (7. November 2002)

schwierige frage kommt darauf an ob sie bereit is die dinger zu verkaufen oder sie trotz heiratsversprechen behalten will!


  

PS. das ende naht noch lange nich!


----------



## joe yeti (7. November 2002)

oder


----------



## joe yeti (7. November 2002)

das bild fehlt!


----------



## phatlizard (7. November 2002)

Dat sieht ja aus wie ein Trabbi ... so von der Grundidee meine ich ...

phaty


----------



## bella (7. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ...Ich hab zwei Cannondales ... Frag ich Euch: würd ich bleiben???
> *



= Nachschub -> biketossing


----------



## ZeFlo (7. November 2002)

@ cannonbabe


damit hast du dir deinen eintritt hier redlich verdient     

einfreundwirklichguterspässe
flo


----------



## onespeed (7. November 2002)

@cannonbabe:  reeespect!!!  du traust dich was


----------



## onespeed (7. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Bei dem Namen Cannonbabe fällt mir immer wieder folgende Szene ein: Ich sitz mit einer totalen Super-Frau in ner Cocktailbar und plötzlich kommt das Gespräch auf Radfahren. Sag ich: Ich hab zwei Singlespeeder - Sagt sie: Ich hab zwei Cannondales ... Frag ich Euch: würd ich bleiben???
> ...



klar würdet du bleiben!
du würdest sie mit deinem unwiderstehlichen charm überreden der gbbc 2003 tour beizuwohnen und sie ganz nebenbei darauf hinweisen ja nicht ihre zwei cdales zu vergessen


----------



## phatlizard (7. November 2002)

Seht her ihr Harddickies und Kennenwirdähl? ... so macht man das ... Cannondale fahren, die deutsche Singlespeeder-Szene verarschen und dann immer noch Respekt einheimsen ... 

So jetzt ist es aber gut an Steicheleinheiten für die Transsexuelle-Cola-Dosen-Fahrerin ... die Jagd ist eröffnet ... wenngleich wir unser Pulver schon ganz schön verbraucht haben in den letzten 4einhalb Monaten ...!

Eine Frage drückt mich noch. Gibt es auch Cracknfails für Linkshänder und heisst dann die Gabel Righty???  

phaty


----------



## lebaron (7. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Seht her ihr Harddickies und Kennenwirdähl? ... so macht man das ... Cannondale fahren, die deutsche Singlespeeder-Szene verarschen und dann immer noch Respekt einheimsen ...
> 
> So jetzt ist es aber gut an Steicheleinheiten für die Transsexuelle-Cola-Dosen-Fahrerin ... die Jagd ist eröffnet ... wenngleich wir unser Pulver schon ganz schön verbraucht haben in den letzten 4einhalb Monaten ...!
> ...



sorry großer aber das posing versteh ich von vorne bis hinten nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (7. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> klar würdet du bleiben!
> ...



"The bike, the bike, the bike is on fire - we don't need no water let the muttafacka burn - burn muttafacka burn ... !"

phaty


----------



## lebaron (7. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> "The bike, the bike, the bike is on fire - we don't need no water let the muttafacka burn - burn muttafacka burn ... !"
> ...


 hell YEAH


----------



## phatlizard (7. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> sorry großer aber das posing versteh ich von vorne bis hinten nicht! *



Es gibt Tage, da möchte ich Dich am liebsten zur Adoption freigeben!!!!

Onespeedy Du verstehst mich - oder???

Ich glaub der Basti hat mal wieder nur mein Posting gelesen und die 4 davor aus Panik-Attacken-Zeitgürnden ignoriert! Wenn es sonst auch keiner versteht, dann buchen wir es unter Dadaissmus ab!


----------



## lebaron (7. November 2002)

nee nee ich hab alle gelesen den teil mit dick hard versteh ich ja .....aber den rest??????

willst du dir ne coladose kaufen?


----------



## lebaron (7. November 2002)

....wäre natürlich das man von metal bekloppt wird und in diesem fall bin ich es wohl.......und ich bin es gerne

ROCK ON BABY

hate i'm your hate..............i'm your life ............ i'm your truth telling lies.........


----------



## phatlizard (7. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *nee nee ich hab alle gelesen den teil mit dick hard versteh ich ja .....aber den rest??????
> 
> willst du dir ne coladose kaufen? *



Sach mal Basti was kann man eigentlich in Potsdam am Bahnhof so für Drogen kaufen - ich glaub die will ich auch - Dir scheinen sie immerhin total das Bewusstsein zu vernebeln ...  oder um einen Bekannten Sohn Deiner Heimatstadt zu zitieren ... 

Hhhhääääääääääää???????????????? 

Hat der Lefty Righty Witz Dich verwirrt?


----------



## lebaron (7. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Sach mal Basti was kann man eigentlich in Potsdam am Bahnhof so für Drogen kaufen - ich glaub die will ich auch - Dir scheinen sie immerhin total das Bewusstsein zu vernebeln ...  oder um einen Bekannten Sohn Deiner Heimatstadt zu zitieren ...
> ...



LOL

next topic.........mir ists jetzt doch klar.....mann sollte halt nicht lesen und dabei zum takt der musik mit dem kopf wackeln.....das geht schief


----------



## onespeed (7. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Onespeedy Du verstehst mich - oder???
> ...



na wir sind doch quasi seelenverwandt  

@cbabe: was machst du eigentlich am 24./25.05.2003


----------



## bella (7. November 2002)

...bin Linkshänder  



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> So jetzt ist es aber gut an Steicheleinheiten für die Transsexuelle-Cola-Dosen-Fahrerin *


grrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




onespeed: Darmstadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (7. November 2002)

yes! im rahmen der gbbc serie findet an besagtem wochenende der/die/das 'exploding kneecap 2003' statt


----------



## onespeed (7. November 2002)

eva


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *yes! im rahmen der gbbc serie findet an besagtem wochenende der/die/das 'exploding kneecap 2003' statt  *



Habt ihr schon das "Vereinslokal" ausgewählt? Das ist ja nun schliesslich das wichtigste an der Sache ... !

phaty


----------



## bsg (8. November 2002)

@whoa: der hot ist ja ganz hübsch, aber das poster dahinter an der wand würde auch interessieren .... BILD HER !


----------



## lebaron (8. November 2002)

hey heute wurden AC/DC und the police (@phaty ) in die rock'n roll hall of fame aufgenommen

na wenn das mal keine neuigkeiten sind


rock'n roll 4 life, baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Megatron (8. November 2002)

Moin
hier is mal der Bruder vom kleinen SteffenScott - irgendwie fehlt hier noch auf jeden fall ein Hersteller - Diamond Back nämlich - und wie der zufall so will hab ich sowas nämlich für diverse Stadtrundfahrten  
Das is was ganz klassisches - ein Sorrento so Baujahr '93 rum glaub ich - ok, es is nimmer ganz original - vor allem die HS 33 Maguras gabs damals glaub ich noch nicht, sind aber vor allem farblich wie gemacht für dieses bike  
Ach ja - wie man noch mehr oder weniger schön sehen kann, da werkelt noch die 100% originale 200GS - wenn das nicht klassisch ist, was dann
So und nun viel Spass beim zerreißen dieses postings....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (8. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@whoa: der hot ist ja ganz hübsch, aber das poster dahinter an der wand würde auch interessieren .... BILD HER ! *



bitte sehr..


----------



## whoa (8. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Hier noch was für's Auge ...
> 
> Ach ja und exakt da findet man es in GROSS - kann das auch als Wallpaper genutzt werden - bei mir siehts gut aus!
> ...



Rock Shox Werbung auf euern Desktops..? 

pah.. 

wenn dann diese hier, an meiner Wand..


----------



## lebaron (8. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Rock Shox Werbung auf euern Desktops..?
> ...



dafür...die tante rockt...und bei wem hängt sie noch...genau bei basti......der sidwerbungmag


----------



## whoa (8. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Megatron _
> *
> So und nun viel Spass beim zerreißen dieses postings....  *



Noch ein "Henkel-Bike"..? 
Du bist anscheinend mit den gleichen handwerklichen Fähigkeiten gesegnet wie unser Koko..?!


----------



## itz (8. November 2002)

Moieeen Kin'ers,

was Ihr bestimmt schon immer mal sehen wolltet ....
... einen Vollkorn Lebkuchen .... bäh schmeckt so was unlekker *brech*
...Weihnachten suckt  

Gruss vom Itzelman


----------



## whoa (8. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Moieeen Kin'ers,
> 
> was Ihr bestimmt schon immer mal sehen wolltet ....
> ...



tz tz tz... Vollkorn Lebkuchen..?

Sowas futtert man doch nur, wenn man 'nen totalen Hungerast schiebt..
..diesen wiederum kriegt man nur durch den "Verzehr" von Sportzigaretten..! 

Nee nee itzi, dabei hat das Weekend doch grad erst angefangen..


----------



## whoa (8. November 2002)

..inkl. 3 Goodies..


----------



## lebaron (8. November 2002)

dat itzelchen is wieder da..............welcome home (sanitarium)


----------



## itz (8. November 2002)

Oh ja Spochtzigaretten ... dat is was schönes ...
.. und die Dollkorn Dinger verkauf ich jetzt auf e-bay  , auffe Radtour kommt nur Butterstulle mit   

Hey Barönschen,
allet fit??? Freu mich ja auch ganz doll mal wieder Zeit für'n fertig macher zuhaben  ...

Bis denne Chris


----------



## lebaron (8. November 2002)

ich hoffe du liest auch alles nach..da gibt es ja soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
viel zum gucken staunen und lachen......pflicht so zu sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (8. November 2002)

besonders "toll" find ich natürlich den ständer bei meim bruder am diamond back.
HS22 hätten zwar besser gepasst hab aber kein gefunden der welche verkauft in race line.
Und hat noch einer irgendeine alte kurbel im neuzustand rumliegen für das rad weil da schon die kettenblätter nimmer die neuesten sind.
Und nochwas is nich orig. ich hab maln Mavic 517laufrad mitgebracht und das hengt jetzt am DB.


----------



## joe yeti (8. November 2002)

wahnsinn im forum gibt es jetzt einen bike _hard wer könnte das wohl sein?


----------



## lebaron (9. November 2002)

na das ist aber ein schweres rätsel.......

naja vielleict ist er es ja doch nicht...wenn er sich hier meldet finden wir es raus....wenn nicht ist er es nicht

5minuten für ein potzsinsg sind echt lahm .....man was alkohol aus menschen machen mkann


----------



## itz (9. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich hoffe du liest auch alles nach..da gibt es ja soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> viel zum gucken staunen und lachen......pflicht so zu sagen *



Mensch Basti, 

is ja wohl klar  , aber es ist ja nu nicht so dass ich kein gar nich bisschen jelesen hab , nur vor lauter lesen war keine Zeit zum Schreiben mehr  

Chris


----------



## lebaron (9. November 2002)

und ich muss heute feststellen dass wir 5d um einen anderen buchstaben erweitern müssen


T

für trialer......ja auch bei denen gibt es solche dummköpfe.....schade eigentlich wo mir doch diese radelnde spezies bisher recht sympathisch ist...äääääh ...war...naja aber wie es immer so ist


"nothing's what it seems"......womit mein heutiges zitat auch erledigt wäre


----------



## whoa (9. November 2002)

..bitte bitte!


----------



## lebaron (9. November 2002)

just
YAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## whoa (9. November 2002)

naja, geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden..


----------



## bsg (9. November 2002)

würde sagen auf dieser seite ist einiges nicht ganz echt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. November 2002)

viel ist ja hier neute nicht los

wo ist eigentlich phaty


----------



## bsg (10. November 2002)

ich glaube ich ziehe nach dallas ...


----------



## lebaron (10. November 2002)

hach ja.............

football star müsste man sein......man kommt in die kabine und...........naja ihr wisst schon


----------



## lebaron (10. November 2002)

heute abend gibt es dann wieder extrem-bilder-auf-post-6500-zuführing

also macht nicht so doll sondern lasst mir noch platz für die schätzchen die ich bei den letzten malen aufgespart habe.....mann sind da ein paar perlen dabei


----------



## whoa (10. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> private opinion:
> 
> ...



tz tz tz..
damn - muß grad feststellen, dass ich mein kona nur mit hype-teilen bestücke 

hmm.. kona is kult, rocky just hype.. dass mußt du mir aber mal genauer erlären 

magura & syntace fallen bei mir definitiv durch's kult-rasta, sie sind funktionell mehr aber auch nich..! 

und syncros & race face sind für mich kult, da lass ich mit mir gar nicht diskutieren..!


----------



## whoa (10. November 2002)

Cam Twists & Twisters sind für mich auch kult..! 
..zu den Naben, Stützen & Vorbauten hab ich irgendwie keine "Beziehung".. 

Syncros is für mich gestorben, als die Vorbauten die Klappe gekriegt haben...
...und diese ollen polierten Alu-Kurbeln... *würg*

Race Face Vorbauten find ich HAMMER, solang sie aus Stahl oder Titan sind!
Zu den Kurbeln nur so viel, die I-Beam gehören zu meinen Top5-Cranks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (10. November 2002)

... meinungsmache ....

my private opinion: 

muss in diesem thread doch noch ein bischen genauer definiert werden 

  kult: bontrager, brave, cunningham & potts, ibis, mantis, vertebra, salsa echt, ritchey echt, rock lobster echt, merlin echt, mountain goat, kona mit joe murray, voodoo, wiesmann, steel yeti's, mtb-cycletech vor cilo, ird, control tech, titec stahl vorbauten und sättel, wtb alles ausser reifen, avid bremsen & hebel ausser disks, dia compe canties & hebelchen, tune, pace, brodie, dekerf, soulcraft, epic ti, if, .... scott at lf2, suntour, mavic, rs mag 21 slti, judy sl 95 & 96........

 gut gemacht und kaufen: magura, syntace, kona aktuell, specialized, shimano, sram, aktuelle marzocchi's

 hype: rocky mountain, c- & alu yeti's, marin, scott, juchem, noell, turner, ventana, litespeed, race face, syncros, manitou, answer, grafton, pbc, ringlé, kooka etc.

 rockshox alles ausser oben, alte marzocchis, 


so long
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (10. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *Cam Twists & Twisters sind für mich auch kult..!
> ..zu den Naben, Stützen & Vorbauten hab ich irgendwie keine "Beziehung"..
> 
> ...



klingt gut, syncros "mag i net" hab aber trotzdem so 'ne polish kurbel in 180 weil günstig ... und noch 'nen vorbau ohne klappe und ne stütze "übrig" 

rocky sind hübsche bikes, but no "real" spirit. farben und wirklich guter komponenten mix überwogen echte innovationen. und die anniversary geschichten sind ja wohl reines marketing - falls ich es noch nicht gesagt hatte - bike action suxx!

ganz im gegensatz zu alten kona's  hot, explosive, oder das ti teil ....

rf & syncros steuersätze & innenlager, rf kurbeln - seit jahren fsa! - super qualität aber orginal fsa wär billiger gewesen .....  

ciao
flo


----------



## whoa (10. November 2002)

rocky = no "real" spirit..?
da muss ich aber energisch widersprechen..! 
dekerf & offroad toad bspw. alles ex-rocky-schweißer..
ein blizzard welches seit '84 gebaut wird..
thunderbolt und wedge sind definitiv die vorläufer der dekerf-rahmen..


die race face i-beam cranks wurden garantiert nich bei fsa gefertigt.. 
..dass das neue zeug kein kult is versteht sich für mich von selbst! 


achso, zu tune..! sicherlich keine schlechten teile, aber die qualität der rennhörnchen ist bzw. war mehr als arm!
ja ich gestehe die hässlichen dinger im leichtbauwahn vor jahren mal montiert zu haben.


----------



## odelay (10. November 2002)

Also ich schraube ans Bike was 1. hält, 2. funktioniert, 3. gut aussieht, 4. Charakter hat, 5. nicht zu schwer ist (wenn dabei 1. und 2. nicht beeinträchtigt sind) und nicht was "Kult" ist
wenn es dabei noch bezahlbar ist und keine absolute Massenware, um so besser
schon klar langsam wird es unrealistisch

und wenn ich was rangeschraubt habe, entferne ich das Label.
Ich entlabele selbst die Felgen. Nur bei der Pace habe ich es nicht fertiggebracht die Aufkleber zu entfernen 

Um es kurz zu machen: Wenn ein Teil Eure persönlichen Anforderungen erfüllt (auch im Klassiker-Sinn) und Ihr es auch fahren würdet wenn kein Name draufsteht und es alle anderen nicht schon auf 10m erkennen dann ist es zumindestens ein Top-Teil. Dann hat es vielleicht auch den "Kult" verdient.

Außerdem bekommt Ihr so nur die Anerkennung die wirklich Freude macht:

Mit Aufklebern wäre es so: Kommt irgendsoein 5-D-Kind "was'n das; Bontrager? die machen doch auch so Kurbeln und Reifen. Seit wann machen die auch Rahmen? und warum sind die Rohre so dünn?"    

ohne Aufkleber: Du wirst von den Markenfetischisten überhaupt nicht beachtest und kannst einfach nur fahren
und wenn Du jemanden triffst der Ahnung hat ist die Freude umso größer:
"was'n das für Stahlrahmen? Warte, ein Bontrager. Ist doch noch Pre-Trek, oder? Geil!"


----------



## whoa (10. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *
> ohne Aufkleber: Du wirst von den Markenfetischisten überhaupt nicht beachtest und kannst einfach nur fahren
> und wenn Du jemanden triffst der Ahnung hat ist die Freude umso größer:
> ...



also mein blizzard besitzt keine schriftzüge an rahmen, gabel (judy sl bzw tange superlight), vorbau syncros..
..dies weil alles in rahmenfarbe gepulvert is.
es wurde in den letzten jahren schon für ein ritchey gehalten, selbst für ein yo eddy..  ..naja sind wir mal ehrlich, die dinger sehen sich ja zum verwechseln ähnlich..


----------



## odelay (10. November 2002)

und außerdem kommt mir nichts ans Rad was gerade neu herausgekommen, erfunden oder in den Magazinen als neu beworben wird.

Ich mach doch nicht den Beta-Tester  
da bleibt man dann halt bei den Daumenschaltern hängen
 

Lustige Beschäftigung: alte Bikemagazine rauskramen und die achsoguten Neuheiten mit der angesammelten Erfahrung verlachen:
GT- LTS-Thermoplast
Cannondale Raven
AMP: Originalspruch Jorst Leitner: aktiver Federweg über 5cm ist gefährlich oder unsinnig oder so ähnlich
Shimano-Rapid-Rise
usw.
usw.


----------



## lebaron (10. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *und außerdem kommt mir nichts ans Rad was gerade neu herausgekommen, erfunden oder in den Magazinen als neu beworben wird.
> 
> Ich mach doch nicht den Beta-Tester
> ...




word
genau meine meinung!!!


----------



## whoa (10. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *
> Also ich schraube ans Bike was 1. hält, 2. funktioniert, 3. gut aussieht, 4. Charakter hat, 5. nicht zu schwer ist (wenn dabei 1. und 2. nicht beeinträchtigt sind) und nicht was "Kult" ist
> wenn es dabei noch bezahlbar ist und keine absolute Massenware, um so besser
> ...


Wer macht das nicht? 





> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *
> und wenn ich was rangeschraubt habe, entferne ich das Label.
> Ich entlabele selbst die Felgen. Nur bei der Pace habe ich es nicht fertiggebracht die Aufkleber zu entfernen
> *


Was is daran jetzt heldenhaft..? 
Seine Felgen hat bestimmt jeder zweite schon "entlabelt"..
Markenfetischist der ich bin, würde ich niemals den Syncros Schriftzug von 'nem Vorbau puhlen, oder den schönen gelb-bunten Aufkleber von 'nem Mavic Steuersatz abziehen, *never*! 
Kratzt Du eigentlich auch die Schriftzüge von Deinen Schaltwerken?

Die Schriftzüge von der Pace würd ich übrigens an meinem Bike am ehesten entfernen..  





> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *
> Um es kurz zu machen: Wenn ein Teil Eure persönlichen Anforderungen erfüllt (auch im Klassiker-Sinn) und Ihr es auch fahren würdet wenn kein Name draufsteht und es alle anderen nicht schon auf 10m erkennen dann ist es zumindestens ein Top-Teil. Dann hat es vielleicht auch den "Kult" verdient.
> *


Kult is definitionssache, das macht jeder mit sich selbst aus..
..und für mich beeinhaltet Kult, dass das Teil funktioniert und hält..!


----------



## odelay (10. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Kult is definitionssache, das macht jeder mit sich selbst aus..
> ..und für mich beeinhaltet Kult, dass das Teil funktioniert und hält..!  *


vollste Zustimmung - bloß woher manche so ihre Definition herhaben ist mir schleierhaft



> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Kratzt Du eigentlich auch die Schriftzüge von Deinen Schaltwerken? *


Äh, ja   



> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Was is daran jetzt heldenhaft..?
> Seine Felgen hat bestimmt jeder zweite schon "entlabelt".. *


Da bin ich ja beruhigt, endlich normale Leute!


----------



## whoa (10. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *
> Äh, ja
> *



Autsch.. 

Aus dem gleichen Grund wie H-Ball damals - weil Dich Shimano nich mehr sponsort?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (10. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Aus dem gleichen Grund wie H-Ball damals - weil Dich Shimano nich mehr sponsort?!  *



NEEE !
Weil mich ShimaNo noch nicht sponsort !   
Ob das noch wird?


----------



## phatlizard (10. November 2002)

Hallo ,

war leider 2 Tage nicht hier - mein bester Freund auf 4 Pfoten ist gestern Nacht gestorben! Das ist nicht immer so leicht - die letzten drei Tage ... aber er war nun mal 12 Jahre bei mir und da schuldet man es ihm einfach, dass man bei ihm bleibt!

Rest in peace Chilli!

Phaty!


----------



## whoa (10. November 2002)

Mein Beileid.. 

Hoffe Du kommst hier auf andere Gedanken..


----------



## lebaron (10. November 2002)

dat is hart wenn sein liébster vierbeiner stirbt....wenn meine katze stirbt............nee dat wär net fein


mein beileid großer....und kopf hoch...die anderen machen mindestens genauso viel spaß!!!


----------



## lebaron (10. November 2002)

leute eure diskussion viel ja nur recht spärlich aus also 69 postings kann und will ich jetzt nicht füllen.....naj dann müssen wir das wohl auf morgen verschieben


----------



## joe yeti (10. November 2002)

zu deinem wauwau! der kommt aber sicher in den himmel bei dem herchen!


----------



## Staabi (10. November 2002)

Hallo,

das mit Deinem Vierbeiner tut mir leid. Wir haben selbst einen Kater und ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen, wie es sein wird, wenn wir Ihn auf seinem letztem Weg begleiten.

Hmm, wie bekomme ich jetzt die Kurve zu einem Bike-Foto... Ach egal:







Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Staabi (10. November 2002)

Und noch eins hinterher:






Das ist ein Sport für uns ältere Männer, die nicht mehr soviel treten wollen. Komplett wahnsinnig muss man dafür nicht sein, aber ich glaube es hilft...

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Steinhummer (10. November 2002)

@Phaty: Kenn ich. Dumme Sache das. Beileid & Kopf hoch. Um dich kurz auf andere Gedanken zu bringen: Hab mir grad nen neuen Rahmen gezogen, und nu is mein Rock Lobster quasi über. Da dacht ich mir, könnt ich doch einfach 23 Gänge weglassen... Paar Tipps auf Lager? Muss gestehen, die SS EM-Bilder haben mich doch irgendwie angefixt - natürlich nur rein spochtlich 

@ lebaron (sach ma, hast du dich nach diesem schlimmen Auto benannt ?): Der Typ, bei dem ich heut meinen neuen Rahmen geholt hab, hat ein Bonti Race Lite am Start, Rahmen für 850 (denke mal, VB), komplett mit schwuchtelpink eloxierten Teilen (keine Ahnung was, mir wurd schlecht, aber bestimmt KULTIG ) und einer kurzen RockShox dingens für (Sitzt du gut?) 2000 Öro!!!! Ach ja, ist ein Ladenrad, d. h. nie draußen gewesen und wie neu. Hab mit geliebäugelt, wollt aber nicht den nächsten 1"-Bock.

@ Fertigmacher: Freut euch, bald gibts ein DeKerf Generation mit HS 33 zu sehn auf diesem Sender   

Steinhummer (immer noch und immer weiter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (10. November 2002)

@Staabi: Wat fährt Dr. No denn damit - Asphalt-Downhill???  Du kennst Sachen...

Hummer


----------



## lupo2222 (10. November 2002)

mein beileid, ich darf an sowas ni dran denken.   und deswegen, macht mal was für die vierbeiner die es nich so gut haben!!!


----------



## Staabi (10. November 2002)

@ Steinhummer:

Das ist ein GPV, ein Gravity Powered Vehicle. Wie der Name schon sagt ohne Antrieb, nur durch die Erdanziehung auf Tempo gebracht. Da macht es natürlich Sinn, auf eine Downhillstrecke zu gehen  . Die Dinger erreichen Geschwindigkeiten bis um die 100 mp/h






Irgenwann Ende der 80er gab es hier im Kabelnetz auf dem Sendeplatz auf dem heute glaub ich Eurosport ist einen Sender, der neben Kirchensendungen auch massenweise Clips von ESPN brachte. Neben Mountain-Bike Videos wie dem 88er Rockhopper South Rennen liefen da auch GPV-Wettbwerbe. Komplett irre...

Viele Grüße,

Michael, gesten tierisch gefroren weil Köln-Ahrweiler-Rallye live gesehen habend


----------



## Steinhummer (11. November 2002)

@ Staabi: Downhill-BMX-Kneeler...tstsss, die spinnen, die Amis.

Köln-Ahrweiler: Habs mal wieder verpasst und statt in der Eifel zu frieren beim Dielenboden legen geschwitzt  Ein Kumpel war da und meinte, wär endgeil. Geht doch nix über zünftige Saugmotoren, die ihre Kraft an die einzig wahre Achse abgeben - die hintere   

Hummer


----------



## Staabi (11. November 2002)

Hi,

@Hummer:

Yepp, wobei den besten Sound hatte ein Audi Quattro, der klang fast ähnlich wie ein Matra 12 Zylinder aus den frühen 70ern. Ich hatte mir die Müllenbach-WP angeschaut und die "Adenau-Hohe Acht" WP. Und den Quattro hat man schon fast gehört wenn er in Adenau losgefahren ist. Die beiden Stratos waren aber auch nicht so übel...

Meine Spektakulär-Wertung haben aber auf jeden Fall die beiden B-Kadetts gewonnen (glaube, beide waren Finnen), die speziell auf dem Müllenbach-Rundkurs durch ganz eigene Linienwahl aufgefallen sind...






Ist ein Foto vom letzten Jahr, aber dieses Jahr haben die beiden die Straße in ähnlicher Breite genutzt.  

Jetzt aber gute Nacht,

Michael


----------



## Steinhummer (11. November 2002)

@ Staabi: Downhill-BMX-Kneeler...tstsss, die spinnen, die Amis.

Köln-Ahrweiler: Habs mal wieder verpasst und statt in der Eifel zu frieren beim Dielenboden legen geschwitzt  Ein Kumpel war da und meinte, wär endgeil. Geht doch nix über zünftige Saugmotoren, die ihre Kraft an die einzig wahre Achse abgeben - die hintere   

Hummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (11. November 2002)

Klasse, die Finnen  Wie Walter Röhrl, der auch immer mit den kurveninneren Rädern übern Straßengraben fährt, weil "die hom ja eh kaan Gripp net." Nee is klar...

Nacht


----------



## whoa (11. November 2002)

..zur Aufmunterung


----------



## lebaron (11. November 2002)

*mehr will*


----------



## ZeFlo (11. November 2002)

... täte ein fitness programm ziemlich gut - wabert ja überall das fätt

iihhgiiiiiit  

einenfrauengeschmackhabtihrkokowobistdu??
flo


----------



## whoa (11. November 2002)

@ flo
dat is die starke bildkompression, du pfeife.. 
wie wär's hiermit..


----------



## whoa (12. November 2002)

...Koko wieder 'nen Netzzugang zuhaus hat! 

Hier was feines... wer meckert dem schmeiss ich beim GBBC auf 'ner Abfahrt 'nen Stock in's Laufrad!


----------



## ZeFlo (12. November 2002)

...  puuh, noch mal glück gehabt whoarrior, doch nicht hoffnungslos  


silbernekontermuttersinduncoolrotrulez
flo


----------



## Steinhummer (12. November 2002)

@wharrior: Hossa, wasn das fürn Gerät?


----------



## Hoerni (12. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *..zur Aufmunterung  *



'sn das für ne fettbacke? phase 2 nach dem babyspeck - nur dass dieser nicht mehr weggeht!! 

ach ja - wer findet die noch mal geil?


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

nette tanten.......mariah is aber immer noch die beste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

naja wobei ja 50 postings auch noch ne ganze menge sind ich hab zwar viele bilder ......aber 50??????

naja jetzt sind es ja nur noch 47posts


----------



## polo (12. November 2002)

@ Mariah: Weiß net. Plastiktüten, Babyspeck mit über 30, Silikonmusik, Ami-Standard-14-IQ-Gesicht... Mit Qualität hat das Wenig zu tun...


----------



## Kokopelli (12. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...Koko wieder 'nen Netzzugang zuhaus hat!
> 
> *



Danke für die Blumen,,aber das sagst du doch nur, weil hier in letzter Zeit zu wenig hübsche Frauen zu sehen sind
Komm zum Karnevalsrennen, dann zeig ich dir hübsche Frauen!
Anreise Freitags...Rennen..ähm...Ausfahrt Samstag.....und die ganz harten bleiben dann bis Rosenmontag 

@cannonbabe: So,so...du willst also Cannondale-Tosser verblasen. tja, als amtierender Tossing-Europameister nehme ich mir das Recht raus, dass du das zuerst bei mir versuchen darfst. Und wenn's nicht klappt, tja...dann vergessen wir halt das VER......  (Phaty, erklär du das dem Basti)

@Phaty: Schade um deinen Vierbeiner...war echt ein nettes Tier!

@all: Macht weiter hier...You always make my day with it!(wer weiss, wo das Zitat herkommt, kriegt ein Bier von mir!)

Bis die Tage, Koko


----------



## whoa (12. November 2002)

..soweit das Auge reicht. 

@  Hoerni
Dat jibt Mittwoch verbale Prügel.. 




> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> silbernekontermuttersinduncoolrotrulez
> flo
> *


Find ja rot eigentlich nice, aber nich an dem Rad.. 
*schwarz-rot-gold* was 'ne Farbzusammenstellung..! 
Außerdem hab ich doch schon ein sehr sehr buntes Rad..  

Tausche rote Ringlé Twisters gegen silberne Salsa Flip Offs Suspension..! 




> _Original geschrieben von steinhummer _
> *
> @wharrior: Hossa, wasn das fürn Gerät?
> *


Welches von denen..?


----------



## whoa (12. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Danke für die Blumen,,aber das sagst du doch nur, weil hier in letzter Zeit zu wenig hübsche Frauen zu sehen sind
> *


Nich Du auch noch.. wär phaty hier hätt ich wenigstens ein bisschen Rückendeckung..


----------



## Litespeed (12. November 2002)

> make my day



@ Koko

War das nicht Humprey in Casablanca ?
Mache das jetzt ausschliesslich weil ich nen mords Brand hab !  

Baschdel


----------



## Litespeed (12. November 2002)

@ whoa

Würdest Du die Ringles auch für Bares veräussern ?

Baschdel


----------



## Steinhummer (12. November 2002)

@ Koko: "Make my day" - kenn ich nur vom "schmutzigen Harald" alias Inspector Callahan

Steinhummer (aus sicherer Distanz in seine jetzt widder närrische rheinländische Heimat grüßend )

@ whoa: der schwarze Monster-Schuss (dat andere is Madonna, dät isch saren, und über die Speckliesel decken wir gnädig den Mantel des Schweigens )


----------



## bella (12. November 2002)

Kokopelli, man sieht sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (12. November 2002)

@ Litespeed
Schnöder Mammon..? Immer diese verzwickten Fragen.. 
Ich überleg mal...


----------



## Triple F (12. November 2002)

"Make my day"-hat das nicht wuz mit "Dobermann" zu tun  

Also ich hätte rote Ringlé Cam´s im Tausch gegen schwarze Twister (je nach Zustand mit Barausgleich).....


Mariah is aber echt nimmer so toll, wie damals, als ich 14 war. Da konnte man ja nur zwischen Madonna, W. Houston und MC wählen...


----------



## odelay (12. November 2002)

sowas gehört zwar ins 3D-Forum aber die verstehen ja nicht so viel Spass

oldschool-urban-stair-riding:


----------



## DocSnyder (12. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *sowas gehört zwar ins 3D-Forum aber die verstehen ja nicht so viel Spass
> 
> oldschool-urban-stair-riding:
> ...



WAAAAAAAAAAS?!
Hast Du noch alle Kettenführungen am Kantenklatscher?!

Ohne Supa Monsta T mit 300 mm Fäderwäg?
Wo sind die 4 Zoll Erdgazza's?
Und überhaupt, wie soll das ohne 210 mm Scheiben gehn?
Hey, ich seh grad, der hat ja gar keine Klamotten zum Streeten an, ohne "Arsch-in-den-Kniekehlen"-Hosen loost der doch voll ab.

Das Bild muss gefaked sein!


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

ab jetzt noch 34


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

noch 33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

noch 33
mit einem ritchey........ja ja ich weis das gab es schon aber ich wollte es schon vor dem i-beam threat posten....naja habs verpeilt


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

.....mann mist ich hab heute net soooo viele bilder


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

ta taaaaaaa


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

mit dem schönsten forumsbike des monats


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

.....


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

ja ja ok ich bin ein schinder

aber jetzt


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

ich muss noch mal schinden


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

26


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

find ick voll geil

harley+gt


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

mit schinderei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

wieder mit


ta taaaaaaaa

mal wieder ein netter tom


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

schind...............heute ist nicht mein tag


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

ein...........

raleight titan

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

mhmm.......eigentlich war ich ja beim geilsten forums bike .....jeroen's newbie


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

19


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

exdreeeeeeeeem die zwote


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

für paul


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

geschunden


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

für chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

nochma chris


----------



## odelay (12. November 2002)

Um Dich mal etwas zu unterbrechen in Deiner Postingwut, hier was Gebrochenes:
Don't panic, ich lass Dir den Spass.


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

13 bild forgotten




verzääääääääält 12


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

.....chris die dritte


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

mit dem star der alpen

in ganz little


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

ibis.....in niceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

mit johnny t.


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

manch mal wunder ich mich selber wo ich die alle finde


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

stimmt ja jeroen


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

mit der bruder der eidechse


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

mit olis' ex


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

mhmmm und
there's whiskey in the jar


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

und weil ick die teile zu lustig finde.........


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

....


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

.....


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

tataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (12. November 2002)

Achso Basti .... Du bist gerade beim Run auf die 6500 gewesen, hab mich schon gewundert warum da andauernd irgendwelche e-mails kommen, von wegen "Antwort auf ...", na jetzt wo ich's weiss kann ich ja weiter für die Allgemeinheit arbeiten  


YEEEAAAAHHHH 6500 

 

Chris


----------



## lebaron (12. November 2002)

traditionen müssen weiterleben


----------



## odelay (12. November 2002)

Na dann Glückwunsch von 6500 Mädels auf 6500 Radeln (hat nur der 1. Startblock aufs Bild gepasst)


----------



## frozenfrogz (12. November 2002)

Das Bike auf Seite 260 könnte man so ja fast zu nem Faltrad umbauen...


----------



## odelay (12. November 2002)

genau, nur noch ein paar S&S-Kupplungen rein:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und wieder zusammengebaut:


----------



## Triple F (12. November 2002)

Shit, Bild will nett
3F *beleidigt*


----------



## phatlizard (12. November 2002)

Ausgeruht, ausgeglichen unausgelastet ... alle Mann in Deckung ... !!!

@cannonbabe: 

das liegt mir noch auf der Seele - am Freitag konnte ich nicht mehr antworten!
Dein Stinkefinger sah sehr süss aus - für meine Transsexuellen-Verdächtigung ...
solllte es sich in Deinem Fall wirklich um eine Vertreterin des anderen Geschlechtes handeln, bitte ich natrülich ausdrücklich um Verzeihung! Im Regelfall handelt es sich bei Forums-Persönlichkeiten mit Frauen-Namen doch um Steh-Pinkler ... Lucy, Renate und wer weiss ich nicht noch ... ! 

@alle:

danke für die aufmunternden Worte - hier und per eMail! Hat wirklich geholfen!

Phaty!


----------



## joe yeti (12. November 2002)

hast du meine hefte noch?


----------



## phatlizard (12. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *hast du meine hefte noch? *



Ging alles heute Abend in die Post - 19 Uhr - also am Donnerstag sollte es in der mailbox liegen - der echten!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bella (12. November 2002)

...ist angekommen! 

ich schicke Dir dafür Mariah


----------



## phatlizard (12. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *...ist angekommen!
> 
> ich schicke Dir dafür Mariah  *



Küsschen!!!!!! .... für Euch Beide natürlich!


----------



## joe yeti (12. November 2002)

bis du jetzt ein babe ?


----------



## phatlizard (12. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *bis du jetzt ein babe ? *



... das hoffe ich doch sehr! Ich küss doch keine Kerle ... !!!
Naja doch Koko schon ... !


----------



## joe yeti (12. November 2002)

nach her willst du das nur noch


----------



## Staabi (12. November 2002)

Nabend,

der ursprüngliche Zweck dieses Threads war doch, sich mit seinen Rädern der Kritik des geschätzten Publikums zu stellen. Nun, ich habe diese Woche mal wieder mein Elternhaus aufgesucht und mir sind dabei ein paar furchtbare Fotodokumente in die Hände gefallen:

Bild 1:





Peinliche Klamotten... Das Rad ist ein 89er Koga Miyata Ridge Runner. Eigentlich ein sehr gutes Rad, war mir leider ein wenig zu groß. Der kleinere Rahmen wäre aber zu klein gewesen.
Für die Koblenzer im Forum: Ja, das ist die Kurve am Wolfskopf anno 1989.






Noch peinlichere Klamotten mit peinlicher Pose... Immerhin eine schöne Gegend. Gehört heute noch zu meinen Lieblingstrails.






Peinliches Rad  . Mein Cannondale M800, Baujahr 1990. Hat allerdings nur 3 Monate gehalten, dann ging das Unterrohr verloren... Danach wurde das Yeti FRO bestellt.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bella (12. November 2002)

weiblich! Phaty hat sich nicht verküsst


----------



## itz (12. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *bis du jetzt ein babe ? *



... und hast du ehrlich nur ein Auge .... ?!?

Boah Einfall ich hab ja was zum Posten, ... wenn der Papa nen Radladen hat dann fährt der Sohnemann so was, Kiddieracer in 20" :


----------



## joe yeti (12. November 2002)

du bist aus münchen macht mediendings... und bist nich zufällig beim BR?

grüsse joe


----------



## joe yeti (12. November 2002)

das is doch das geile!

joe


----------



## phatlizard (12. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *nach her willst du das nur noch    *



So viel Drogen gibt es in ganz Europa nicht!!!

@Staabi:

Du Pornograph!!! Pass auf dass Deine frisch Angetraute die Bilder nicht findest, sonst gibt es keinen Nachtisch mehr!!!! 
Wegen dem Cannondale wirst Du natürlich verschont, da Du doch einen gewissen Celebrity-Satus hast ... ! Aber nicht zu sehr aufbrauchen ... okay die Geschichte mit dem Unterrohr hat mich versöhnt ... ist das die wahre Story hinter der Erfindung des Slingshots??? Ach ja aprops Frau Staabi - wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Bild von ihr auf nem Bike - dann gibt es auch garantiert nur Applaus von uns! Wenn Rob es nicht wieder verpeilt!!!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (12. November 2002)

wie was? verzähle mal?

was ist das eigendlich für ein rissen kettenblatt am cd?


----------



## phatlizard (12. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *weiblich! Phaty hat sich nicht verküsst  *



phew ... Gott sei Dank ... ! Naja das passiert mir auch sehr selten!
Übrigens wollt ihr mal sehen, was das absolut Perfekte zum Babes-Anquatschen ist??? Die da ....


----------



## joe yeti (13. November 2002)

das is unlauterer wettbewerb! da kommen da wieder alle mädels zu dir "oh is der kleine süss"


----------



## bella (13. November 2002)

@joe
 nix BR (oder andere Sender)

@phaty
 hast Du da einen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht???


----------



## itz (13. November 2002)

Phaty kennt alle Tricks  ...  

Apropos Kettenblatt und CD ... wenn man schon CD fährt und cool sein will, dann geht das nur durch weg rationalisieren von Gängen (natürlich wird dies gemacht bis nur noch einer übrig ist) oder durch Montage von riesen Kettenblätter    

Chris, auch ein cooler *frier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (13. November 2002)

??? da kenne ich nämlich ne nette süsse hübsche rothaarig ganz liebe maus!


----------



## itz (13. November 2002)

... mit nur einem Auge ... RESPEKT


----------



## phatlizard (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *
> @phaty
> hast Du da einen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht??? *



Das ist die pure Schamesröte - aber nee wart mal, den Racker habe ich in Südfrankreich abgeholt - im Mai - also wahrscheinlich eher Sonnenbrand!

@joe

babes sind doch keine Mäuse - und Sender-Babes sind schrecklich überbewertet!


Phaty


----------



## joe yeti (13. November 2002)

was is der unterschied? 

senderbabes sind der knaller  aber ich komme nich richtig ran !


----------



## Staabi (13. November 2002)

Hi,

Das Cannondale:







war angeblich nicht getempert, deshalb ist das Unterrohr direkt an der Schweißnaht zum Steuerrohr gebrochen. Ich war aber auch ganz froh, es wieder losgeworden zu sein... Der Rahmen hatte ja die Trial-Geometrie mit hohem Tretlager (33cm), was aber in Verbindung mit dem kurzem Steuerrohr durch den hohen Schwerpunkt echte Probleme beim Trial-fahren brachte. Ich kann mich da an eine lange, steile Treppe errinnern, die ich komplett auf dem Vorderrad heruntergefahren bin. Toller Stunt, aber leider unfreiwillig. Und das, wo ich so gerne Treppen runterfahre:





(Foto aufgenommen Ostern 1990, irgendwo in Torbole)

Hachja, die Klamotten damals waren schon scharf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## raymund (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *das is unlauterer wettbewerb! da kommen da wieder alle mädels zu dir "oh is der kleine süss"
> 
> *




... und der Hund erst


----------



## phatlizard (13. November 2002)

So sind wir nun mal! Staabi verwöhnt uns mit Schrecklichkeiten aus seiner Jugend hat aber keine Chance, weil plötzlich ein echtes Bunny am Start ist und schon sind alle Protagonisten des threads mit  hängender Zunge auf der Fährte!
Was für ein Glück das Basti schon im Bett war ... !!!!

Du siehst Staabi - frisch verheiratete Männer gehen hier total unter zur Zeit - sogar wenn sie Lycra aus Doktor Marbuses Schreckenskabinett posten! 

Also dann von mir mal  - für den Mut ... ich hab da noch ein Bild von mir mit Body-Builder-Jogging-Hose in 3000 Farben und einem Salsa Shirt ... da haut es einen um ... Ich muss mal nen Scanner kaufen!

@joe yeti: 

Kleiner Tip für den Umgang mit Sender-Hasen! (Ick kenn mir da aus!)
Du brauchst ein Cabrio (egal was hauptsache offen) eine Pasta-Maschine in der Küche (weltoffener Geniesser) diverse Phil Collins und Bon Jovi-CDs (auch wenn es weh tut). Das Handy sollte sehr dezent sein (nicht die Titel-Melodie von Big Brother als Klingelton!!!) und so ein kleiner bunter iMac auf dem Schreibtisch hilft auch! Den Hund hab ich Dir ja schon gezeigt! Geheuchelte Katzenliebe hilft auch!
Zwei bis drei Gedichtbände im Bücherschrank (Playboysammlung verstecken!) und dann bist Du auf dem richtige Weg. Der Bringer ist natürlich dieses Poster mit dem Muskelmann und dem Baby im Arm ... dann verfallen sie Dir!
Und es hilft wirklich sie nicht als Mäuse zu bezeichnen! 
Wo man sie findet? Na beim Bon-Jovi-Concert auf der After-Show-Party ... ich kann Dich da reinbringen ...   ... ach nee lass mal ... vielleicht lieber nicht!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (13. November 2002)

Mann Grosser bald hast Du mich ... 
Wir müssen mal schauen, ob wir die 5-Dler in der ersten Reihe nicht etwas rausbomben können ... allerdings Deine "Jubiläums-Power-Postings" sind ja schon etwas Wettbewerbverzerrendes!

phaty


----------



## polo (13. November 2002)

Das sind keine Postings, sondern fast schon pathologische Selbstgespräche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, Phatty,

woher hast Du nur diese Detailinfos über die typischer Münchner "Medien-Schnepfe"

gibts die auch im Saarland


----------



## phatlizard (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Wow, Phatty,
> ...



London, New York, Köln ...  ausserdem ging es nicht um MEDIEN-Mädels allgemein - ich kann ja nur von Sender-Bunnies reden ... 
Damit wir Cannonbabe nicht wieder zu nahe treten!!!

Sender-Bunnies im Saarland sind Kerle - aber trotzdem haben die Jungs lieb!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> London, New York, Köln ...  ausserdem ging es nicht um MEDIEN-Mädels allgemein - ich kann ja nur von Sender-Bunnies reden ...
> ...



Tscuhldigung Cannonbabe - mir Frangen sind voller Voruteile gegen euch MÜnchner- nicht persönlich gemeint!!!


----------



## phatlizard (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Tscuhldigung Cannonbabe - mir Frangen sind voller Voruteile gegen euch MÜnchner- nicht persönlich gemeint!!! *



Ich glaub wir sind viel zu lieb zu dem Bayernmädel ... hier ist immer noch der Fertigmacher-Thread - geschleimt wird nur in der Disco ... ausserdem, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann gab es da mal ein BIld von ihr nach einem Motorradunfall - ich glaub die hält was aus ... muss sie auch, wenn sie sich hier reinwagt...

Phaty!
Frauenversteher


----------



## icke (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Und es hilft wirklich sie nicht als Mäuse zu bezeichnen!
> Wo man sie findet? phaty *



Aber Schnitte geht in Ordnung, ist ja für nen 33 Jährigen ein völlig neuer Begriff, sollte ick den mal ausprobieren oder lieber nicht  ?


----------



## Droppel (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *
> 
> Aber Schnitte geht in Ordnung, ist ja für nen 33 Jährigen ein völlig neuer Begriff, sollte ick den mal ausprobieren oder lieber nicht  ? *




Steiler Zahn sollte eher geläufig sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> geschleimt wird nur in der Disco ...
> 
> ...



Frauenversteher???

is das nicht geschleimt? 

Meine Discozeit ist vorbei - ich hab  nur mal versucht zu ner Münchnerin (was mir echt schwerfällt - denn München ist der Vorhof der Hölle) halbwegs vernünftige  diplomatische Beziehungen aufzubauen, dann ist man schon ein Schleimer???

OK, dann schleime ich eben...

ich versuch  nur nett zu sein...


----------



## phatlizard (13. November 2002)

Ihr macht mir die ganze Wirkung von dem süssen Hunde-Baby kaputt!
Jetzt kriegen sich erwachsene Männer in die Haar, wie man am besten ein Bunny bezeichnet!
Also machen wir mal eine Liste der politisch korrekten Girlie-Bezeichnungen:

- Schnitte
- Bunny
- Babe
- Maus

.... weitermachen ...

Also Schnitte find ich so 60iger Jahre-mässig ...
Girlie - da muss ich immer an gepiercete VIVA-Mädels denken ... würg!

Wart nur wenn cannonbabe aufläuft - dann gibt es Haue!!!

Naja oder so was halt ....


----------



## polo (13. November 2002)

Schnecke
Schnegla (fränkische Version)
Chica
Chick (deutsche Verion)
Uschi (etwas pejorativ)
Gerät (auch wertend)
Maderl (wohne seit 8 Wochen in Bavaria)


----------



## Droppel (13. November 2002)

DER Klassiker schlechthin:


MAUSI!


----------



## Steinhummer (13. November 2002)

@ polo: "pejorativ" - tolles Wort, musste ich als wissbegieriger Journalist gleich mal nachschlagen!  Studierst du deutsch? 

Für Mädels:
"Monschter-Schnegg"*

Steinhummer

(*pfälzisch für Monster-Schnecke, NICHT pejorativ!)


----------



## Droppel (13. November 2002)

Auch sehr schön:

PERLE!


----------



## bella (13. November 2002)

Pathy hat recht... hier ist doch immer noch der Fertigmacher-Thread für Custom-Aufbauten, also lasst bitte die Babe-Bezeichnungen weg und kümmert Euch wieder um wichtige Dinge 

Ich habe mich hier nur wegen dem Motorradunfallbild reingewagt, mit Classic bikes habe ich schließlich nix zu tun, da ich früher nur Mopedz fuhr 

@Altitude, "München ist der Vorhof der Hölle"   ...Weil man in den Alpen nicht besonders Singlespeeder fahren kann??? Oder warum das denn? 

Ciao, Cannonbabe
*freut sich, wenn Phaty nen Scanner hat* "...Body-Builder-Jogging-Hose in 3000 Farben und einem Salsa Shirt?"


----------



## Hoerni (13. November 2002)

..

Torte oder

Iiiesche


Damit kam ich immer an..

           ..... die Wand


----------



## Hoerni (13. November 2002)

.. und pfilosofieren!


Der Sticker kommt mir bald auf den Cruiser!


----------



## Steinhummer (13. November 2002)

Pathy hat recht... hier ist doch immer noch der Fertigmacher-Thread für Custom-Aufbauten, also lasst bitte die
                         Babe-Bezeichnungen weg und kümmert Euch wieder um wichtige Dinge 

Ok, wie wärs denn mit meinem neuen DK  mit Magura und wildem bzw. banalem (Shimano) Komponentenmix, den mir mein Portemonnaie diktiert hat und für den ich den Lobster fleddern musste?
Ach ja, die Kona-Gabel ist nur ein Platzhalter für eine noch zu besorgende Federgabel. Hat noch jemand was Bezahlbares rumliegen mit Öl/Stahlfeder, das circa knapp unter 2 Tonnen wiegt, und das er loswerden will? 

Und jetzt: Zuckerbrot oder Peitsche?   

Steinhummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (13. November 2002)

Mü ist der Vorhof der Hölle wegen:

Edmund Stoiber (sicherlich ein Sohn Satans)
dem Bayerischen Innenministerum (weil die uns Frangen besetz halten)
Thomas Haffa (auch einer)
Leo Kirch (der teufel persönlich)
Brois Becker (spielt sich so auf)
dem P1 (lauter wichtige Leute)

P.S. 
Ich liebe die Alpen und die 60ger


----------



## polo (13. November 2002)

@ lobster: cooler wohnwagen, goiles hinterlicht!!!


----------



## Altitude (13. November 2002)

passt so schön zum Rahmendekor


----------



## lebaron (13. November 2002)

mann wann gab es das letzte mal 3 seiten zum nachlesen

DAS gefällt mir

auch wenn das thema recht komisch war .....aber egal

@staabi

du bist und bleibst oberporno

@alle

schön weiter machen.......bin später wieder da

@itz
klasse dat du wieder da bist

@phaty

gleiches gilt für dich ..... hoffe es geht wieder besser

ach ja und das mit dem "schon im bett" hab ich mal überlesen
ach und die 5d mannen machen wir platt keien frage.....ähhm und den platz gleich hinter dir hatte ich auch schon vor meinem letzten postingwahn!!!




CHEERS

ach mnsch ich habeja die letzten tage die zitate vergessen...naja 
weil es immer passt und immer cool ist ein kurzes   "so.....ing what"


cheers


----------



## Steinhummer (13. November 2002)

@ polo: Jou, mein Wohnmobil - sozusagen sozialer Wohnungsbau auf vier Rädern , despektierlich auch gern als "Bumscontainer" bezeichnet.

@ altitude: Was hast du gegen meinen honigfarbenen Titan-Brooks? Der passt wirklich exzellent zum dunkelgrün des DK - die neuen, gedeckten Farben des Modeherbsts 2002 

Einer geht noch...

Steinhummer


----------



## whoa (13. November 2002)

"These b*tches belong to me."
"Belong?! That's a very sexistic way to talk about b*tches."


----------



## whoa (13. November 2002)

"You know you're my only b*tch.. wh*re..? ..lady..?"


----------



## Altitude (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> [B
> @ altitude: Was hast du gegen meinen honigfarbenen Titan-Brooks?
> Steinhummer [/B]



Nix des wirkt!!!  

Nee, der is schon schön...

.. Ich persönlich würde anstatt der Magura ne schöne V-Brake oder ne historische gut erhlaten Grafton dran schrauben


----------



## whoa (13. November 2002)

@ altitude aka alditüte
60ger..  blaue hui - rote pfui..! 



und niemals vergessen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (13. November 2002)

EISERN UNION


----------



## Altitude (13. November 2002)

Nette Lady...

Wo hast Du denn Die gefunden????


----------



## whoa (13. November 2002)

...dann Grünwalder Straße..!


----------



## whoa (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Nette Lady...
> 
> Wo hast Du denn Die gefunden????  *



Bilder stammen aus dem von mir zitierten Film.. 

..Naomi war ja schon immer "nett" daher hab ich sie auch nich zum ersten Mal hier gepostet..


----------



## Altitude (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Bilder stammen aus dem von mir zitierten Film..
> ...



Ich hab ne Kulturlücke!!!

Wie heißt der Film???


----------



## Steinhummer (13. November 2002)

@ altitude: Ne V-Bremse wär schon klassischer und vor allem filigraner, aber als überzeugter Haptiker ergötz ich mich regelmäßig an diesem knackig- UND soften Griffgefühl und dem crispen Druckpunkt der Maguras

Steinhummer

Und noch einmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Ich hab ne Kulturlücke!!!
> ...


kann man so sagen.. 

mal sehen wer es errät..?!
los jungz.. lasst altitude nich dumm sterben..


----------



## whoa (13. November 2002)

@ felsenhummer
Nettes Bike, abgesehen von ein paar Componenten.. 
..aber für die Kurbeln müßte man Dich eigentlich steinigen..


----------



## Triple F (13. November 2002)

Magura und DeKerf???

Paßt doch....

Hab mein DeKerf mal "zusammen" gesteckt...
Altek (silber/rot elox.) *** Stahlflex *** polierte Bremskörper
sind mal die Eckpunkte der Bremsanlage  

War auch am Grübeln ob Grafton oder Magura, falls jemand ne silberne Grafton-Anlage gegen ne rote tauscht würde ich schwach werden... 

Wie schon erwähnt wurde, die Kurbeln sind das Posting im "Fertigmacher" wert....


----------



## Steinhummer (13. November 2002)

@whoa:
Meine Zwecke erfüllen sie - schwarz und günstig  Alternativ hätt ich noch ein paar alte schwarze LX am Start gehabt mit angefressenen Blättern. Aber wenn mir jemand gegen kleines Endgeld ein paar PBC in schwarz oder gunmetal überlassen, will bin ich dabei 

@ Helft nem alten mann, die Kona-Gabel loszuwerden


----------



## lebaron (13. November 2002)

also neeeeeee ich weeees ja net

nen chris mit magura...........nee......wie würde die eidechse sagen.....da liegt kein segen drauf


----------



## Steinhummer (13. November 2002)

@ lebaron: Magura is super  Haste meinen Beitrag hier wg. Bonti Renn/leicht gelesen? Oder immer noch keine Kohle? 

Hummer


----------



## lebaron (13. November 2002)

ääääääähm glaube schon den gelesen zu haben...in letzter zeit waren da ja einige...es ing doch um den aus dem shop oder?


----------



## Triple F (13. November 2002)

Also, wenn ich hier DKs mit Disc sehe, würde ich sagen, dass Maguras doch nicht sooo übel aussehen

...und immer noch schöner als jede so called V-Brake...


----------



## Steinhummer (13. November 2002)

@ lebaron: Glaub ja, der Typ hat jedenfalls nen Shop. Rahmen soll 850 VB kosten, laut j.o.e.r.g. bissjen wat teuer. Ist ca. ein 48er in silber mit roten Klebern

@ triple f: Damn right  

Steinhummer


----------



## Hoerni (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@whoa Helft nem alten mann, die Kona-Gabel loszuwerden *



Sach mal, was willste denn für die Kona haben? Habe definitiv Interesse daran!!!

Melde Dich einfach, per pm oder direkt an: [email protected]!

@ Maguras: ich weiß gar nicht was hier immer fürn aufstand herrscht - ich hatte vorher cantis, 

fazit: beschi$$en einzustellen, bremskraft war aber mit einigen tricks ganz ok.

V-Brakes, fazit: ganz ok, müssen aber auch öfter nachgestellt werden (federspannung, neue züge etc.) aber supereinfach einzustellen und bremskraft satt!

maguras: das erste ma ist immer schwierig und es tut weh - we sagt denn son mist? - erste einstellung halt fummelig, danach habe ich NIE wieder was dran gemacht, nur bremsbelagverschleiß nachgestellt und THAT'S IT!! druckpunkt wesentlich geiler als bei einer v brake, ähnlich einer saftig eingestellten xt cantibremse! und bremspower satt - abhängig von den belägen...

ok, sieht zwar ein wenig beschi$$en aus, aber die meisten retro-cnc-canti-teile halt auch! und es gibt anständige hebel im tausch und schicke carbon booster und so..

also magura: daumen hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (13. November 2002)

...hab da noch 'n Paar rumliegen plus Service Kit und so.. 







Die liegen bei mir schon seit mehr als 'nem Jahr rum, ich fahr momentan nur Canti & (ab erst seit 1 1/2 Jahren) V-Brake.






Die zerfallen langsam zu Staub.. 

Allerdings is 'ne Dichtung undicht, hab aber 'ne neue rumliegen.


----------



## bsg (13. November 2002)

das wäre ja glatt was für meinen singlespeeder (noch im geistigen werden ...) ... tausch/kauf ... schreib mir mal ne mail whoa an [email protected] !


----------



## onespeed (13. November 2002)

@whoa: hätte großes interesse an den stahlflexis  geht da was?

@bsg: wat macht denn eigentlich die best of ssempixcd... mein briefaksten setzt lansam spinnweben an  

@steinhummer: happy bööörthday !!!





der andi


----------



## Staabi (13. November 2002)

Nabend,

Angie ist im Bett und schlummert, da dachte ich mir, es wäre mal wieder an der Zeit, mich zu blamieren  .

Bild 1:






Irgendwo auf dem Monte Altissimo, Ostern 1990. Beachtet die wunderschöne Hose sowie den entspannten Gesichtsausdruck... Besonderen Augenmerk bitte auf die Bremsanlage richten, das ist nämlich *tusch, trommelwirbel* die allererste Magura Hydro-Stop für MTB. In irgendeiner 1989er Sportrad war ein Rocky Tantalus mit dieser Bremse vorgestellt, und danach wollte ich sie unbedingt haben, weil ich die Bike Action Bremsbooster so geil fand. Allerdings bremstechnisch eher ein Flop, denn die Gummimischung hat überhaupt nicht mit meiner anodisierten Mavic Rando M5 Felge harmoniert. Die Bremswirkung war viel schlechter als vorher mit den XT Canties, aber das ist mir leider erst am Gardasee so richtig aufgefallen...

Bild 2:






Jogginghosen-Kettler-Style anno 1987. Absolut en vogue zu der damaligen Zeit und heute überhaupt nicht peinlich  . Die Dame nebendran ist übrigens die Freundin von Fritz Öttinger, den "Tour" Leser noch als Bezwinger des Mount Everest mit einem Kettler Bike kennen. Immerhin ist er bis zu einem Basislager am Everest gekommen, ohne das der High-Tech Aluminium 2000 Rahmen gebrochen ist... Foto ist auf einer Werbeveranstaltung von Kettler mit Fritz Öttinger in Koblenz entstanden.

Bild 3:






Die Brillen waren damals auch nicht schlecht. Wer findet die Schalthebel an dem Bike? Tipp, es sind keine Grip-Shift, aber auch keine STI-Hebel. Bild stammt vom 30.07.1989, und da gab es eigentlich nur einen Typ Schalthebel.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## lebaron (13. November 2002)

tja staabi der alte pornobiker hat die daumenshifter bestimmt UNTER dem lenker versteckt oder???staabi???


----------



## eL (13. November 2002)

Hi ihr fertichmacher ihr

wollt nur ma sagen das ik noch leb  
und woha mein nachbar ik globe ik komm morgen inne mittagspause ma vorbei und hol mir die maguras sind ja nur 3 schritte  bis zu dir im rapunzEL weg


----------



## lebaron (13. November 2002)

know, we might have some sceptics outthere. This is all about fun, baby. Now feel the ****ing hour. And some here might let loose a little easier than others.

Just do your ****ing thing .... and help me sing men!
(Ein Zitat von James Hetfield von '99 - Madison Square Garden/NY)




und ich bin raus...*traurig gestimmt*

www.metallicafan.de


----------



## phatlizard (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *
> Ich habe mich hier nur wegen dem Motorradunfallbild reingewagt, mit Classic bikes habe ich schließlich nix zu tun, da ich früher nur Mopedz fuhr
> *



Jetzt bleibst Du aber bei uns! Basti ist unser Maskottchen und Du wirst eben jetzt das Classic-Babe ... immer nur Kerle, da wird man ja blöd!

@alle:

ich bin echt gerührt über die vielen eMails wegen meinem Hund. Danke noch mal. Es ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich am heulen wäre - das habe ich hinter mir, aber irgendwie ist Haus und Garten einfach zu ruhig. Nur noch ein Vierbeiner da!
Solche Ereignisse helfen manchmal doch die Prioritäten im Leben wieder zurechtzurücken! Da war mir sogar die eBay-Schlacht egal!!!

Für den besten Jagdhund, den ich je hatte und den geilsten aller Mit-Biker - immerhin hatte er einen Fahrrad-Anhänger!

Rest in peace Chilli!


----------



## lebaron (13. November 2002)

.......they rule



ich maskottchen???tztztzzzzz

wat ick hier net ales für rollen einnehmen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (13. November 2002)

wenn du da bleibst cannonbabe


----------



## phatlizard (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *wenn du da bleibst cannonbabe   *



Junge Du lügst doch ohne rot zu werden ... !


----------



## DocSnyder (13. November 2002)

Holla die Holly Valance


----------



## lebaron (13. November 2002)

aber .........ich will jenny oder mariah..........*will*


ach nö jetzt hab ick keeeeenen bock mehr .....*masskotchen verabschiedet sich sehr weil es nicht weis wieso*






und ich bin raus


----------



## joe yeti (13. November 2002)

bin doch immer lieb oder?   

gute nacht ihr lieben, besondere nachtgrüsse an cannonbabe

träume schön von mir!


----------



## phatlizard (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *bin doch immer lieb oder?
> 
> gute nacht ihr lieben, besondere nachtgrüsse an cannonbabe
> ...



Ich glaube der Schwaben Joe ist verliebt!
Classic-Babe wenn Du einen Freund oder Mann hast, dann solltest Du das jetzt kund tun, sonst kommt es bald zu unschönen Eifersuchtsszenen zwischen den Beteiligten dieses Threads - und ich kann nachher wieder die Scherben aufkehren! 

@Joe:

Hände über die Bettdecke und immer schön an Frau Doris Schröder-Köpf denken - das hilft!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (13. November 2002)

is mir schlecht, boh das is ja außer angi das brechmittel! wer mit schröder lebt und p+++t muss doch .....

ich bin lieb und du bringst solche dinger!


----------



## phatlizard (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *is mir schlecht, boh das is ja außer angi das brechmittel! wer mit schröder lebt und p+++t muss doch .....
> 
> ich bin lieb und du bringst solche dinger!
> *



Hat aber offensichtlich gewirkt!

phaty


----------



## bella (13. November 2002)

...und bitte keine Scherben, Eifersuchtsszenen wegen mir lohnen nicht -> Classic-Babe   ist vergeben!


----------



## phatlizard (13. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *...und bitte keine Scherben, Eifersuchtsszenen wegen mir lohnen nicht -> Classic-Babe   ist vergeben! *



Naja ein Singlespeed Rennen mit uns und das Thema wäre auch erledigt!
Ich glaube Joe schläft jetzt schlecht ...

phaty!

P.S.: Super-Babe Sarah Connor bei Harald Schmidt ...da fällt mir wieder das Babe-Wort von Polo ein (glaube ich!) *GERÄT!!!*


----------



## whoa (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> P.S.: Super-Babe Sarah Connor bei Harald Schmidt ...da fällt mir wieder das Babe-Wort von Polo ein (glaube ich!) GERÄT!!! *


Nicht doch phaty.. das schockt mich jetzt aber..!  ..diese Schreckschraube..?!
Ich dachte Du hättest einen annähernd so guten Geschmack wie meinereiner, was Frauen betrifft.. 
..die kann nich singen und sieht nich gut aus..!

p.s. ..*Besen* passt zu der Schnepfe besser! 
p.p.s. ..ich glaub Hoerni's Cruiser muss mal hier gepostet werden, der is echt extrem fett!


----------



## phatlizard (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Nicht doch phaty.. das schockt mich jetzt aber..!  ..diese Schreckschraube..?!
> Ich dachte Du hättest einen annähernd so guten Geschmack wie meinereiner, was Frauen betrifft..
> ...



STIMMT - daher habe ich sie auch als Gerät bezeichnet! Sarkasmus eben ... 
Was in Deutschland alles zum Sex-Symbol aufsteigen darf ist wirklich erschreckend!!! 

phaty


----------



## polo (14. November 2002)

die sarahs connor hat nix mit gerät zu tun, sondern ist einfach nur billig. der silberblick allein wäre ja süß, aber der rest macht diesen eigentlich kleinen schönheitsfehler zum besten, was die alte zu bieten hat.

das beste, was das deutsche showbiz an weiblicher klasse hervorgebracht ist natürlich esther. weil es 10h morgens ist, ein sehr zurückhaltendes bild:


----------



## Altitude (14. November 2002)

Das nenn ich Gerät!!!!   

@whoa
Verräts Du mir nun den Film???


----------



## phatlizard (14. November 2002)

Esther rules! 

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass es doch Klasse ist Singlespeed Europameisterin zu werden - dann wird man nämlich von phaty geküsst ....!
Aber Nico sieht echt klein aus neben mir! Naja Englische Rugby Trikots machen fett! Ich sollte kein weiss tragen ... !!!


----------



## polo (14. November 2002)

hmmm, wann finden denn so eure co-ed meisterschaften der ganglosen statt? ist es dann wie bei der tour d'epo, daß die gewinner abgeknutscht werden? kann man sich als abknutscher für die gewinnerinnen bewerben??

ach ja 1: seh' ich da tannenzäpfle im hintergrund?

ach ja 2: nix fett!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *hmmm, wann finden denn so eure co-ed meisterschaften der ganglosen statt? ist es dann wie bei der tour d'epo, daß die gewinner abgeknutscht werden? kann man sich als abknutscher für die gewinnerinnen bewerben??
> 
> ach ja 1: seh' ich da tannenzäpfle im hintergrund?
> ...



Die meisten Bunnies zum Knutschen gibt es bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft in ENGLAND erste Juni-Woche 2003 - wenn Du so viel trinkst und arbeitest wie ich bei der EM darfst Du küssen!
Ja das ist Tannenzäpfle im Hintergrund und okay für nen Englischen Rugby-Abwehrspieler bin ich nicht fett aber wenn man sich bei einem Singlespeed-Rennen zwischen die Gewinner stellt dann sieht man echt prall aus!
Oder wie Biff immer sagt: "Those damn fit fu*kers!"

phaty


----------



## CarstenB (14. November 2002)

neeeiiinnnnn, so ein toller rahmen und dann die schutzbleche und auch noch eine Yeti trinkflasche, ich fass es nicht...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1583182827

gruss, Carsten


----------



## Steinhummer (14. November 2002)

@ die Gratulanten:

Vielen Dank! 

Steinhummer (dessen Kopf heut kaum in den Chitinpanzer passt)


----------



## Hoerni (14. November 2002)

... hier hast Du ein 

<h1> Börsday Pic zum SABBERN!! </h1>

Gratulation!

 
Hoerni


----------



## whoa (14. November 2002)

@ phaty
Sorry, sorry, sorry.. wie konnte ich nur an Deinem Geschmack zweifeln..? 
Es muss an der "späten" Stunde gelegen haben, dass mir die Ironie entging. 

@ altitude
Da es hier ja anscheinend keine Leute mit "Film-Wissen" gibt.. 
It's *Ali G in da house*






Falls Du planen solltest Dir den Film mal anzuschauen.. greife zur "Original-Version", sprich englisch..!
Die deutsche Synchronisation ist sicherlich grausig.. ich kenn sie zwar nich, aber Mola Adebisi als Ali G.. 

Achso, anzumerken wäre noch, dass der Film extrem chauvinistisch ist..   ..also nich zusammen mit Frauen schauen, die in der Richtung empfindlich sind.


----------



## Hoerni (14. November 2002)

check out ali wit da bitches!


----------



## lebaron (14. November 2002)

1. sarah war mal nen mann und bestimmt kugelstoßer(was für'n wortspiel)

2.esther is ne eigene klasse....spitzenklasse

3.mariah rockt

4. ali g überhaupt nicht

5.bei em und co. tanten ........fetzt garantiert auch ohne alk...mit natürlich noch viel mehr

6....

7...keine ahnung

8,9und 10. kinners endlich lebt der threat wieder so viele beteiligte hatten wir schon ewig nicht!!!

weiter so!


----------



## Hoerni (14. November 2002)

...
Maria - war das nicht die fettbacke von neulich? wenn die abgeht dann rockt da nur eins und das ist der ranzen!


----------



## lebaron (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *...
> Maria - war das nicht die fettbacke von neulich? wenn die abgeht dann rockt da nur eins und das ist der ranzen!
> 
> *



na ja dat is wohl eher alles ansichtssache.....aber egal bei esther sind wa uns doch einig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> na ja dat is wohl eher alles ansichtssache.....aber egal bei esther sind wa uns doch einig! *



Ist die etwa auch älter als du?


----------



## Steinhummer (14. November 2002)

@hoerni:
Kann jetzt erst antworten, weil sich mein heruntertropfender Sabber mit dem Schmodder in der tastatur zu einer zähen Pampe aus Brötchen-, Tabak- und Aschekrümeln verbunden hat. Danke für das Bösdeh-Pick 

Und was Mariahs Ranzen betrifft:    

Steinhummer


----------



## polo (14. November 2002)

wie wär's, wir starten einen proll-umfrage-thread mit einer abstimmung über die div. hier genannten damen (sarah, mariah, esther, naomi, jlo etc.)?

verbunden natürlich mit der frage, welche junge dame am besten zu welchem classic-mtb paßt.


----------



## Hoerni (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *wie wär's, wir starten einen proll-umfrage-thread mit einer abstimmung über die div. hier genannten damen (sarah, mariah, esther, naomi, jlo etc.)?
> 
> verbunden natürlich mit der frage, welche junge dame am besten zu welchem classic-mtb paßt. *



Und dann hätte ich gerne noch gewußt, welche Frisur denn nun am besten zu welcher Brust passt - das hat mich bisher immer gewurmt!


----------



## whoa (14. November 2002)

Nach "Welcher Song ist euer Bike?" jetzt "Welche Lady is euer Bike?".. 

..da fang ich doch gleich mal an. 
Kona - Tyra Banks bzw. Naomi (bin mir da nich ganz schlüssig)
Rocky - Meg Ryan oder Salma Hayek
Brave - Pink (wie passend!) oder Drew Barrymore


----------



## Hoerni (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *Nach "Welcher Song ist euer Bike?" jetzt "Welche Lady is euer Bike?"..
> 
> Brave - Pink (wie passend!) oder Drew Barrymore
> ...



hahahahhahahahhhahhhaaaaahhhhhhiiiiiiiihohhiiiiihiiiiisdsaiaiJOIASDHCLWLIJKDÖOWJDÖWIHNC-------- dru berrymore ---  das passt zum brave, die pornodarstellerin!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (14. November 2002)

--- meine Bikes sind Typen!! 

Dave Lloyd: Iggy Pop
Dynamics Cruiser: Garry Glitter
Alutech: Long Dong Silver
Dynamics MTB: Ackergaul

Und die sehen mit jeder Frisur gut aus!!


----------



## rasaldul (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *verbunden natürlich mit der frage, welche junge dame am besten zu welchem classic-mtb paßt. *


Ganz klar: Inge Meysel - Cunningham MTB mit Dropbar


----------



## polo (14. November 2002)

Quatsch. Hier ist Inge Meysel:


----------



## bondgirl (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Esther rules!
> 
> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass es doch Klasse ist Singlespeed Europameisterin zu werden - dann wird man nämlich von phaty geküsst ....!
> Aber Nico sieht echt klein aus neben mir! Naja Englische Rugby Trikots machen fett! Ich sollte kein weiss tragen ... !!! *



Hi Phaty,
du hast es geschafft...mein erstes posting hier im Forum! 
natürlich werde ich auch im nächsten Jahr wieder alles geben nur um einen deiner feuchten Küsse zu erhaschen  
Zu meiner Größe... ich kann mich noch genau daran erinnern (du doch auch!?), dass da ein großes Loch war in dem stand... leider kommt das auf dem Bild nicht so gut rüber.
Im übrigen find ich dich überhaupt nicht zu fett und weiß steht dir auch ganz toll  

Ciao 
Nico


----------



## lebaron (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> Ganz klar: Inge Meysel - Cunningham MTB mit Dropbar    *



wie jetzt der herr hat ein neues radel???


----------



## joe yeti (14. November 2002)

habe hervorragend geschlafen  

und sie wir kommen, bin mir sicher!

joe


----------



## lebaron (14. November 2002)

YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
YYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

YYYYYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU





...so das musste mal raus


----------



## ibislover (14. November 2002)

hi,

hast du eigentlich noch nen laufstall?

/phil


----------



## lebaron (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *hi,
> 
> hast du eigentlich noch nen laufstall?
> ...



nö.............nur gute laune und die MUSSTE mal raus......


SORRY


----------



## ibislover (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> nö.............nur gute laune und die MUSSTE mal raus......
> ...




bast(i) scho!  

/phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (14. November 2002)

dann is ja gut

sag mal gibbet eigentlich nbeue bilder von deinem ibis.....???


----------



## ibislover (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *dann is ja gut
> 
> sag mal gibbet eigentlich nbeue bilder von deinem ibis.....??? *



inwiefern?
was möchtest denn gerne sehen?


/phil


----------



## ibislover (14. November 2002)

/phil


----------



## lebaron (14. November 2002)

ja so in etwa habsch mir das vorgestellt..........n paar nette details noch.......


----------



## ibislover (14. November 2002)

so


----------



## ibislover (14. November 2002)

mehr habe ich gerade nicht.
keine zeit zum fotografieren, da das nächste "monstermäßige" projekt schon in arbeit ist!  

gruss,
phil


----------



## lebaron (14. November 2002)

redest du etwa von einem Fatten monster???


----------



## ibislover (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *redest du etwa von einem Fatten monster??? *



kombinier mal nic + monster und mach dabei die augen auf.
mehr infos gibt es nicht, da es noch ne gute zeit dauert.  

gruss,
phil


----------



## lebaron (14. November 2002)

aaaaahhhhhhhhh i seee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (14. November 2002)

@ "eagle-eye"

over and out,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (14. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bondgirl _
> *
> 
> Hi Phaty,
> ...



Freu Freu Freu ... Nico spielt endlich mit! 
Welcome Bond Girl ... 
Danke für die vielen netten Sachen - das wärmt ums Herz! Aber im November geht mein Selbstbewusstsein immer den Bach runter!!! - Eine Runde Mitleid bitte: ooooooooooooohhhh!!!!
Denk dran Nico - wenn Du Weltmeisterin wirst - 2004 sind wir Ausrichter!!! - dann gewinnst Du eine Tätowierung ... also Vorsicht!!!!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (14. November 2002)




----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

wow, das Merlin ist echt fett .... 

@phil: erzähl uns mehr vom projekt ...


----------



## ZeFlo (15. November 2002)

... ist der merlin nun auch nicht  


ärschtens: integrated headset  eine ausgeburt kranker gehirne

zwaitäns: ist halt nur noch 'nen luxus litespeed .....  

wenn titan dann echt und serrotta oder seven oder epic  oder 'nen "echter" merlin metalworks ....


    
flo


----------



## Jeroen (15. November 2002)

Das eingravierte Logo ist sehr nett, aber die intergrated headsets???  Bitte bitte.. kann jemand mir erklären warum ich in Gottes nahme ein Intergrated headset brauche!!!???   


Jeroen (dertypdasmeintdasnichtallesneueauchbesserist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

das integrated headset braucht man sicher nicht. aber das steuerrohr und das logo und so sind einfach fett gemacht. ich träume ja noch immer von dem ding:


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

ich meine natürlich noch den newsboy ohne integrated headset dafür mit king !


----------



## Jeroen (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *ich meine natürlich noch den newsboy ohne integrated headset dafür mit king ! *


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

integrated headset ist das schlimmste, was die bike-welt je erfunden hat!!!
Das kommt sogar noch vor der Lefty-Gabel! 
Aber natürlich ging es nur um das Logo - das ist nun wirklich das schönste ...
Niemand finished Titan so edel wie Merlin!

phaty


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

Also da stimme ich zu. Merlins Finish ist unübertroffen ... Da sieht alles gleich nochmal doppelt so edel aus.


----------



## Jeroen (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *integrated headset ist das schlimmste, was die bike-welt je erfunden hat!!!
> Das kommt sogar noch vor der Lefty-Gabel!
> Aber natürlich ging es nur um das Logo - das ist nun wirklich das schönste ...
> ...



Phaty, jah du hast recht. Das logo ist der max, und jah der finish ist tatsachlich sehr hübsch. Habe for zwei woche das Cielo carbo/titan rad gesehen. War wirklich hübsch.

Merlin ist naturlich ein begriff in der Bikewelt. 

Aber doch hier mein edeles titan teile..


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

Okay Jeroen das ist natürlich ein leckeres Teil!
Kann dann ja wohl nur ein DeKerf sein oder? 
Ich mag einfach überhaupt keine polierten Titanrahmen - so was gebürstetes wie Deins ist einfach schöner .... wer poliert eigentlich überhaupt noch serienmässig! Sogar die Litespeeds die ich in letzter Zeit sehe, sind vernünftig gefinished!

phaty


----------



## ibislover (15. November 2002)

mensch das ist ein EPIC!
jeroen hat uns doch wirklich schon oft mit dieser schönheit erfreut; du solltest die beiträge auch lesen!   


beifielmanngibtesgünstigebrillenhabeichmirsagenlassen!  

gruss,
phil


----------



## Jeroen (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Okay Jeroen das ist natürlich ein leckeres Teil!
> Kann dann ja wohl nur ein DeKerf sein oder?
> Ich mag einfach überhaupt keine polierten Titanrahmen - so was gebürstetes wie Deins ist einfach schöner .... wer poliert eigentlich überhaupt noch serienmässig! Sogar die Litespeeds die ich in letzter Zeit sehe, sind vernünftig gefinished!
> ...



Nein, ist kein Titan DeKerf, hab die stehen lassen um verschiedene sage... Dieses ist ein close-up meiner Epic Custom (www.epicti.com). Sehr lustig verarbeitet. Schweissen sind 100%!! In gegensatz zu was du sagst, ist meine rahme nicht gebürstet. Hatte ich mir bestellt, aber die Leute habe es sehr sehr fein gestrahlt, und ich muss sagen das es auch sehr schon so ist!!! Ein bischen mehr dunkel wie ein gebürstete rahme. 

Völlig hochglanz polierte Titan rahmen... eeeeuwj.. schuldigung für die leute die es so habe, aber ich finde das dass etwas billig aus sieht (obwohl es das nicht is naturlich...). Ich mach titan am liebsten gebürstet, oder (fein) gestrahlt wie meine Epic. Glass-bead-blasted wie Indepentent es jetzt macht.. ist auch nicht so mein geschmack.... 




Jeroen


----------



## joe yeti (15. November 2002)

erstes: phaty, wie machst du das? das dir hier im thrad alle frauen verfallen, denn wen ich poste sind sie weg!? das läuft doch was im hintergrund, wie geht das mit der frauenverstehermasche?

zweitens. schöne bikes, auch auf die gefahr hin das ich aus dem classic- forum ausgeschlossen werden, mir gefällt das besser wie merlin usw., wenn ich kohle hätte würde ich daraus einen one- speedster machen! was meint ihr?
eine andere farge wäre allerdings noch wann baut dekerf was aus alu, dann würde ich zuschlagen!

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (15. November 2002)

Ich sage; Sloping toptube??


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

@joeyeti: also mit nem intense man sich hier wohl besser nicht brüsten. obwohl das eigentlich schon ein modern-classic ist ...

zum thema dekerf und alu: leider ist es schon soweit, es gibt das "phenomenon", ein xc-fully aus easton alu ... infos siehe www.dekerf.com


----------



## Steinhummer (15. November 2002)

@yoe yeti: Tun sie doch: www.dekerf.com

Steinhummer

acero siempre


----------



## Jeroen (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> 
> eine andere farge wäre allerdings noch wann baut dekerf was aus alu, dann würde ich zuschlagen!
> ...



Chris hat dieses Jahr ein Alu hobbel gemacht! Das Team7000. Steht nicht mehr auf das DeKerf homepage, dah dazu zu wenig frage war (duhhh!! Gott sei dank  ), und es nicht mehr Produziert werd (vorlaufig). Aber wenn du mir fragt ob ich immer ein alu DK kaufen möchte?? Sag ich: NEIN. DK ist für mich Stahl Stahl und naturlich Stahl. 

Chris ist ein netter Typ, aber zu diese alu rahmen.. sage ich... Chris woh ist dein Kopf geblieben..???    Hat mir wirklich etwas getann.. Cannondale-a-like schweissnahte und billige Dropouts     Warum Chris?? Die downtube decal sagt 'DeKerf'... aber doch... hmm


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

Also Joe da muss ich Dir mal ne Story erzählen!
Auf der Eurobike 94 habe ich einen der GT-Europe Kerle kennengelernt - Fachleute kommen vielleicht noch auf seinen Namen - er war klein, dick, hässlich, Froschaugen ... da tritt man ihm nicht zu nahe, dass ist ein Fakt!
Naja eines Abends ist er auf ner Party aufgetaucht mit zwei absoluten Ober-Geräten!!! Abteilung Rennboot - 10.000 PS! Ich natürlich nicht die Fresse gehalten und ihn gefragt: "Hey how did you manage to get those two ..." Er darauf nur: "Some guys have it - some guys don't ...!"

Denk mal drüber nach ... !!! 

@Oranje-Power!

Wirklich sehr hübsch - werd ich mir mal anschauen! Was hat denn der Rahmen gekostet - oder was ist der Empfohlenen Verkaufspreis .... 

@Joe den Intense-Freund!

Sieht schwul genug aus - wäre ein würdiger Singlespeeder!

Phaty
Some guys have it ...!


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> @Oranje-Power!
> ...



Ich meine natürlich das Titan-Epic und nicht die Aluminium-Badewanne!!!


----------



## ibislover (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Auf der Eurobike 94 habe ich einen der GT-Europe Kerle kennengelernt - Fachleute kommen vielleicht noch auf seinen Namen - er war klein, dick, hässlich, Froschaugen ... *



john holcomb?


/phil


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *mensch das ist ein EPIC!
> jeroen hat uns doch wirklich schon oft mit dieser schönheit erfreut; du solltest die beiträge auch lesen!
> 
> ...



Ach Phil mein kleiner Gelb-türkis-gekleiderter Freund ... 

woher soll ich denn noch die Zeit nehmen mir Räder anzugucken ... ich muss doch Frauen verstehen, Singlespeed-Reisen organisieren und ausserdem noch ferdischmachen ... 

It is not easy to be me .... !!!

phaty

P.S.: Wer jetzt wieder glaubt ich sei der grösste Egozentriker im Forum: Recht habt ihr ... !

P.P.S.: Den Begriff Sarkasmus kriegt man bei www.duden.de erklärt - nein es hat nix mit Sex zu tun ...


----------



## bella (15. November 2002)

eine Frauenverstehermasche gibt es nicht wirklich, aber some guys have it - some guys don't ...!  neinnein: hier ist doch immer noch der Fertigmacher-Thread für Custom-Aufbauten (blah-> wiederhol), also mein lieber Intense-Freund schalte den Filtmodus wieder aus! ...aber Geschmack hast Du  (bikebezogen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> john holcomb?
> ...



Ich komm nicht mehr auf den Namen ... sah wirklich aus wie ne Kröte war aber super-nett! Naja und er hatte es drauf ...

some guys ...

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *eine Frauenverstehermasche gibt es nicht wirklich, aber some guys have it - some guys don't ...!  neinnein: hier ist doch immer noch der Fertigmacher-Thread für Custom-Aufbauten (blah-> wiederhol), also mein lieber Intense-Freund schalte den Filtmodus wieder aus! ...aber Geschmack hast Du  (bikebezogen!) *



Ach mein Goldengelchen ...

beim Fertigmachen wird eben ne Menge Testosteron produziert - das wirkt sich schon mal auf die Postings aus, wenn ein Classic-Babe auftaucht ...

Küsschen

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

... jetzt mach ....


----------



## joe yeti (15. November 2002)

danke zum intense- geschmack!

aber was ist ein FILTMODUS?

 

an alle! ich ahbe heute urlaub! aber muss von euch keiner mehr freitags arbeiten?


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

ich mal ...


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

einen klassischen SUPER-BASTI!!!!!

Posting Nummer 6666 - SUPER EVIL!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

@cannonbabe: jetzt poste doch mal endlich bilder von dir mit deinen coladosen !!!


----------



## rasaldul (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *an alle! ich ahbe heute urlaub! aber muss von euch keiner mehr freitags arbeiten? *


Also ich bin in der Arbeit, aber eBay ist ja freitags von 10 bis 12 nicht verfügbar


----------



## ibislover (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich komm nicht mehr auf den Namen ... sah wirklich aus wie ne Kröte war aber super-nett! Naja und er hatte es drauf ...
> ...



Januar 2002:

John Holcomb, former marketing director at GT Europe, died of cancer this month. It came as a shock to all of us not knowing he was ill. The never slowing down energy, when it came down to the yellow and blue, at the time was unheard of. He strongly pushed to get things off the ground for GT in Europe and succeeded in that with several of his marketing programs. He is leaving his wife and his three kids behind. May he R.I.P.!


life is a bitch!

sagteinerdersichmitder*******auchschonmaleindreivierteljahrrumgeschlagenhat.

gruss,
phil


----------



## Jeroen (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich meine natürlich das Titan-Epic und nicht die Aluminium-Badewanne!!! *



  

[werbung mode]
Also, ich habe die letzte zeit nicht genug Zeit gehabt um alles abzurunden, aber ich arbeite jetzt um Epic hier in Europa festen Boden zu geben.

Meine Epic ist das erste und einzige Epic ausen Kanada. Ich soll das Europaische verteilung machen. Dah naturlich Titan rahmen nicht in grosse anzahlen verkauft werden, soll ich das machen neben meine 40 stunden Job als Engineer. Ich habe vor kurz mal ein bischen gerechnet an preise für ein Standard-sized Epic Syngery. Das muss um die 1700-1800 Euro werden, All-In (komplett importiert und mit Steur usw, hier in Holland). Dazu kommen dan noch ein wenige paar Euro für versand nach z.B. Deutschland. 

Das ist nicht ganz billig, ich kann nicht konkurieren mit z.B. Airborne, aber ein gutes alternativ zum Litespeed, Merlin und Seven ist es sicher. Die verarbeitung ist top klasse und die service von aus Epic Kanada auch top. Ich verspreche das Epic die selbte qualität liefern kann als z.B. Seven!! Schau meine Epic mal von nähe an, und du wisst wovon ich spreche....

Alles soll völlig unterstütz werden von aus Kanada und ich soll auch das offiziele verteiler werden. Hoffentlich schnell alles arrangiert und 'on air' mit Cruel Cycles (R) (C) (TM)  

[/werbung mode]

Grüsse,

Jeroen


----------



## ibislover (15. November 2002)

die ausstattung, worallem beim 2. bike, ist ein grauß, aber die rahmen hätte ich auch gerne!  







und das 2.







gruss,
phil


----------



## Horst Link (15. November 2002)

John Holcomb, former marketing director at GT Europe, died of cancer this month. It came as a shock to all of us not knowing he was ill. The never slowing down energy, when it came down to the yellow and blue, at the time was unheard of. He strongly pushed to get things off the ground for GT in Europe and succeeded in that with several of his marketing programs. He is leaving his wife and his three kids behind. May he R.I.P.!

"Some guys have it - some guys don't ...!"

Und was hat es ihm genutzt? Was kann er wohl gemeint haben, was andere nicht haben? Schon wieder Fragen...


----------



## lebaron (15. November 2002)

mann da habt ihr ja wieder ordentlich geschafft...nette bikes.....nette gespräche.........und die erkenntnis, dass es manche haben und mancvhe nicht


ACH JA


outcast ROOOOOOOOOOOOOCKS

*weiter les*.....hammer goil


----------



## bella (15. November 2002)

kann man hier sehen (Minipics) und damit mir keiner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stelle ich hier kein pic rein! Außerdem ist es kein Custom-Aufbau  

joe yeti, Flirtmodus war gemeint


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

@cannonbabe: also ein bisschen grössere bilder würden nicht schaden ! hübsche frauen dürfen sich auch auf cannondales zeigen


----------



## joe yeti (15. November 2002)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *kann man hier sehen (Minipics) und damit mir keiner
> 
> 
> ...



Tja ja ... Bunny auf dem Bike und sofort will jeder nur noch Bilder sehen!
Das ist ja wie im Lack und Peitschen Chat-Raum bei AOL hier .... ooooooops ... !
Verraten ....

Naja Classic-Babe irgendwann verpassen wir Dir noch ein anständiges Bike und dann darfst Du auch damit angeben!
So populär wie Du hier bist, würden Dir die Jungs wahrscheinlich sogar ein paar ihrer Teile aus der Vitrine schenken, damit es zu einem Custom-Aufbau für Dich kommt! Zumindestens die Teile, die sie bei eBay nicht weghämmern konnten!! Hmmm könnte ein interessantes Projekt werden!
Apropos Du solltest bei dem "Phaty-Tape" mitmachen - können wir Dir die Cassette zuschicken? 

phaty

Da isse auch schon!


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *Re: ohne worte , nur so fiel wer könnte das sein?? *



Meine Pferdepflegerin!


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@cannonbabe: also ein bisschen grössere bilder würden nicht schaden ! hübsche frauen dürfen sich auch auf cannondales zeigen  *



@bsg:

Ben Du bist ja wirklich ein unglaublicher Schleimer - ich bin stolz auf Dich!

@Classic-Babe

Na? Wie fühlt man sich so als Sexgöttin des grössten threads der Nachkriegsgeshichte???

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (15. November 2002)

und außerdem möchte die dame das ich das bild wieder lösche, sorry noch mal an die dame!

joe


----------



## joe yeti (15. November 2002)

habe es doch nicht böse gemeint!   

joe, der die welt nicht mehr verseht!


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

@phaty: verwechsle da freundlichkeit nicht gleich wieder mit schleimen. auch wenn es um ein cannondale geht ...

@cannonbabe: mehr bilder müssen her, wir wollen ja nicht immer nur irgendwelche gelifteten tv-stars anschauen sondern richtige gestandene bikerinnen 

außerdem brauchen wir ja noch ein maskottchen für den GBBC 2003 ...


----------



## bella (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> @Classic-Babe
> ...



  ich muß auswandern!


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

@phaty: wie siehts eigentlich mit der outcast aus ??? warte schon sehnsüchtig ...


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@phaty: wie siehts eigentlich mit der outcast aus ??? warte schon sehnsüchtig ... *



Ist die Post heute schon durch bei Dir???
Sollte eigentlich da sein! Joe? Basti? keine Post von mir???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bella (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *habe es doch nicht böse gemeint!
> 
> joe, der die welt nicht mehr verseht! *



joe, ließ mal Deine PM`s. 
Ich gehe jetzt dreckeln
cu


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *
> 
> ich muß auswandern!  *



Du wärst dann die erste Frau, die mir über den Weg läuft, die sich nicht geschmeichelt fühlt ... also nix da Du bleibtst!

@bsg:

Da fällt mir wieder mein Lieblingsaufkleber ein:

"Wer fi*ken will muss freundlich sein!"

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (15. November 2002)

sage nachher nochmal bescheid!

joe


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

@phaty: man muss es nur nicht nur auf die urinstinkte reduziert sehen 

die post ist heute schon durch, war statt der outcast die neue "bike" drin ... jetzt bin ich wieder für wochen manisch-depressiv und zerstörerisch ;-)

@cannonbabe: nicht auswandern, wir brauchen dich hier ! du bist ja ausser nicole die sich ja nur jedes lichtjahr blicken lässt weit und breit das einzig weibliche wesen 

ach ja übrigens: viel spass beim dreckeln ...


----------



## polo (15. November 2002)

und ratet mal, wer mit ihr driften geht...


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

@polo: du verräter ! cannonbabe ist für alle da 

aber gleich und gleich (cube-dose und cannon-dose) gesellt sich halt nunmal gerne, oder ?!?

wir erwarten eine ausführliche "bild-reportage" !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *und ratet mal, wer mit ihr driften geht... *



Poser!


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@polo: du verräter ! cannonbabe ist für alle da
> 
> aber gleich und gleich (cube-dose und cannon-dose) gesellt sich halt nunmal gerne, oder ?!?
> ...



Den alten Eisenschwein-Witz können wir jetzt auch nicht mehr machen!? Was ist ein Bunny auf nem Cracknfail? Ne Cola-Dose ... ich glaub das whoa oder EL ... naja ich find den immer noch gut!

Phaty
5  in die Chauvi-Kasse!


----------



## polo (15. November 2002)

nix dose, heute nehme ich mein puky!!


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

@polo: ich glaube nicht daß cannonbabe so langsam ist ... die wird dich ganz schön abledern, oder ?


----------



## polo (15. November 2002)

das macht sie so oder so, aber mit'm puky bin ich schneller als mit der dose


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

@polo: jetzt  verstehe ich, dein puky hat wahrscheinlich so ne zugstange am lenker und da hängst du dich dann an cannonbabes anhängerkupplung ran ... du kleiner fauli !

alles ne frage des "couplings"


----------



## Altitude (15. November 2002)

das Mädel nicht!!! Obwohl aus München, scheint Sie normal zu sein....

"die post ist heute schon durch, war statt der outcast die neue "bike" drin ... jetzt bin ich wieder für wochen manisch-depressiv und zerstörerisch ;-)"

komisch, bei mir war beides im Briefkasten...

Die Bike zum Anfeuern des offenen Kamines (is gut so, denn ich hab fast nichts merh von der Mountainbike, die gestern kam) und Outcast zum Lesen bein nem guten Glas Rotwein...

Cheers!!!


----------



## Hoerni (15. November 2002)

abzulenken!!!

Bike Porn fürs Posting 6666!!


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

die gute alte zeit ...


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

und noch was: (als noch die guten gewonnen haben *g*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

einfach schön ...


----------



## lebaron (15. November 2002)

@phaty

mann mann LESEN junge lesen.....dann wüsstest du dat ick die outcast scxhon längst verschlungen habe........demnach ist sie so zuss agen DAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

@hab ich vergessen

das mit der coladose....sprich cdale und bikerin war von mir

aber in nem anderen zusammenhang....da ging es um die tour de france bunnies


@bsg........*mehr sehen will*



@all

weiter so

@cannonbunny
du kannst doch phaty net so vor den kopf stoßen.......AUSWANDERN...tztzzzzzzzzz......nee nee dat verkraftet der net


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

na gut, wie ihr wollt ... jetzt kommt ne fette packung yeti 92-95 ...

ein 95er arc (sogar die gleiche farbe wie mein rahmen ... custom dart weiss/türkis)


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

95 die ultimative downhillwaffe: yeti arc as lt ...


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

die cc-variante davon in rasta: arc as
(as für active suspension)


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

die 94er mannschaft


----------



## ibislover (15. November 2002)

hi,

mach doch mal ein richtig nettes, aktuelles pic deines arc´s!
und dann natürlich hier posten!  

gruss,
phil


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

dual slalom 93: mit accutrax, daumis und höchstwahrscheinlich suspenders scheibenbremse ...


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

der frühe held ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

gar nicht gewusst dass ftw auch radfahren kann


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

get a grip ...


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

mr. jimmy deaton ... der einzige downhiller der welt mit einer ray-ban unter der crosser-brille an !


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

charlie "leapin" litsky: der einzige rennsprecher der so schnell ansagen konnte dass er am herzinfarkt (während dem kommentieren) starb ...


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

jimmy und missile


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

und hier eine message von mr. parker an alle pro fro eigner:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

alles voll be-hütet


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

das 93er menue, serviert von frank dem schweisselnden:


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

und nach dem essen: raus damit ! auch yetifahrer müssen mal ...


----------



## ibislover (15. November 2002)

mr. parker


----------



## ibislover (15. November 2002)

und mein lieblings lawwill!


----------



## joe yeti (15. November 2002)

mein briefkasten war heute lehr! kein outcast drin!   
ich werde jetzt heulen bis das teil kommt!


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

@phil: also das lawill ist wirklich schön ... 96 war auch ein "guter jahrgang" ;-)

@yeti-joe: nicht heulen, hab auch keines bekommen. schau die schönen bilder hier an dann gehts wieder ...


----------



## ibislover (15. November 2002)

*schmacht...*


----------



## eL (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Den alten Eisenschwein-Witz können wir jetzt auch nicht mehr machen!? Was ist ein Bunny auf nem Cracknfail? Ne Cola-Dose ... ich glaub das whoa oder EL ... naja ich find den immer noch gut!
> ...



wat is mit mir????dein satz endete so abrupt!!


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

@phil: das mit aktuellen bild ist noch immer ein problem weil die laufräder gerade fehlen (hab mir rote ringle-naben besorgt, die sind aber noch nicht eingespeicht) und das arc gut verstaut im keller steht.

so sah es anno 97 (während der wm in chateau d'oex) aus, leider ein schlechtes dia und ein schlechter diascanner und wenig geduld beim freistellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (15. November 2002)

sobald meines steht, müssen wir die mal zusammenbringen!  

und bei dieser gelegenheit könnten wir ihm auch ein paar EASTON & ARC decals verpassen. müssten bis dahin auch mal fertig sein.

gruss,
phil


----------



## bsg (15. November 2002)

@phil: jo, dann können trotz meines nichtvorhandenen trainingszustandes ja mal eine runde in deiner gegend drehen. dann kann ich gleich meine patentante in dettingen/erms besuchen ...


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2002)

2 Seiten Ben BSG und dann nix mehr - hat da Jemand auf die Bunnies gewartet??

phaty!


----------



## DocSnyder (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *2 Seiten Ben BSG und dann nix mehr - hat da Jemand auf die Bunnies gewartet??*



ja


----------



## Steinhummer (15. November 2002)

@yetilover: Mir scheint, Herr Parker hat einen ganz erlesenen Mopedgeschmack - reschpekt! Eins meiner Lieblings-Mopeds 

Steinhummer (auch gern einzylindrig)


----------



## ibislover (16. November 2002)

parker sammelt die teile doch wie wir seine bikes!  

schaust mal bei den bildern die bsg gepostet hat. da siehste im hintergrund das "Indian Motorcyles" leutschild!

gruss,
phil


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2002)

und ich poste, muste es tun is ein innerer zwang!


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2002)

bild fehlt!

aber jetzt!


----------



## bsg (16. November 2002)

@yeti-joe: du stehst wohl auf exotisches ?!? 

und nachdem die leute offenbar lieber bunnys als yetis wollen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (16. November 2002)

und nochmal das bunny (heisst übrigens caprice ...)


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

Ich würd  mal sagen, die Bilder sind haarscharf am guten Geschmack vorbei!
Nicht aus pornorgaphischer Sicht - da sind sie echt klasse - aber für hier sind se nix! Also raus damit Ben bevor es Jemand anderers tun muss!!!

phaty


----------



## bsg (16. November 2002)

@phaty: ball niederhalten. diese dame ist ein profimodell wie unsere heidi klum & co und hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts schmuddeliges zu verbergen. ich denke da gab es in diesem thred schon schlimmeres ...

the outcast ist soeben eingetroffen, yeah , we did it ! SSEM rocks


----------



## bsg (16. November 2002)

ach ja, sie war übrigens das frühere wonderbra-girl ... und hat gerade ihr erstes (musik-)album in england rausgebracht ...


----------



## bsg (16. November 2002)

und extra für phaty noch adriana karembeu:


----------



## raymund (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *sobald meines steht, müssen wir die mal zusammenbringen!
> 
> und bei dieser gelegenheit könnten wir ihm auch ein paar EASTON & ARC decals verpassen. müssten bis dahin auch mal fertig sein.
> ...



Was heisst zusammenbringen?
Klingt wie beim Dackelzüchterverein.
Sollen die zwei sich vermehren?

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (16. November 2002)

@raymund: also das wäre natürlich perfekt ... dann machen wir ne arc-zucht auf ... die guten echten


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2002)

das outcast ist da!

phaty was macht du da auf seite 36 an dem vorbau ?

joe 

zu den bunnys! locker bleiben und in zukunft mehr outcast lesen! 

echt nette bilder , grins!


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *das outcast ist da!
> 
> phaty was macht du da auf seite 36 an dem vorbau ?
> ...



OUTCAST ist ja auch ein offizielles Porno-Magazine mit Fahrrädern!
Wie gesagt ist halt eine Frage der Geschmacksgrenze - ich seh es mal so, wenn man ein Bild auch über den Computer hängen würde und dann nicht rot wird, wenn die Mama reinkommt - oder der 8jährige Sohn - dann kann es hier gepostet werden ... und jetzt mal ne kleine Quizfrage: Bei welchem Bild auf dieser Seite könnte das wohl etwas heikel werden ....??? 
Wenn nicht darf es gerne bleiben!

@joe

Das war die offizielle Rennärztliche Untersuchung der Englischen Frauen-National-Mannschaft! Ich bin halt einer der wenigen Offiziellen bei Singlespeed-Veranstaltungen - das hat seine Vorteile!!!!

phaty!


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2002)

nur eines ist an dem mag schade is english! wie wäre es den mal bezogen auf März ein mag in german- language heraus zu bringen?

und zu sportlichkeit atest usw. würde dann mich an der sache selbstlos beteiligen! 

joe


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *nur eines ist an dem mag schade is english! wie wäre es den mal bezogen auf März ein mag in german- language heraus zu bringen?
> *



Tja das ist das Problem mit den Englischen Bike-Zines - die sind in English!!! Dumme Sache das!!!
Was das deutsche Mag angeht - wenn Du den Druck finanzierst und ein paar Berichte schreibst - gerne!!!

phaty

Outcast No. 9 ist immer noch in English aber wird eine "German Edition" ... Gehirn anschmeissen Männer ... !!! Kann nicht immer alles nur alles von mir kommen! Sonst werd ich ja noch unsterblich!


----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

...ratet mal was für 'ne Porno-Karre grad unter whoa's Fenster steht!


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...ratet mal was für 'ne Porno-Karre grad unter whoa's Fenster steht!  *



Der LKW mit allen Cannondale Geminis aus Berlin die zur Rückrufaktion nach Holland fahren???


----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Der LKW mit allen Cannondale Geminis aus Berlin die zur Rückrufaktion nach Holland fahren???
> *



fast richtig..


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> fast richtig..  *



Eine eine Babe-Einsammel-Maschine! Die einzig anständigen technischen Produkte aus Italien sind Schrotflinten und Campagnolo-Teile ...


----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Eine eine Babe-Einsammel-Maschine! Die einzig anständigen technischen Produkte aus Italien sind Schrotflinten und Campagnolo-Teile ...
> *



/me mag italienische und britische Wägelchen.. im Gegensatz zu Schrotflinten..! 
Wer Bock auf Zielübungen hat soll zu Pleil und Bogen greifen.. Oldschool halt..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

..diese hatte ich gestern auch, als die Hausmannschaft des DFB bei uns vorbeischaute.


----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

.


----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

..jedoch langsam an!


----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

..schwarzem Hannoveraner einfach mal der Kupferbolzen aus der Hose schaute..!

Man könnte ja den DFB verärgern, wenn man ein Spiel bei solch schönen Wetter abpfeifen würde..


----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

...was die Laune hebt.. 

Man beachte bitte die Flaschenhalter alà Shiggy!


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

Ist das nun künstlicher Nebel oder echter ... ick weess nich wovon Du redest whoa ... Hannover? DFB? ... Du machst gerade einen Basti ... !!!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

das war dann wohl Gedankenübertragung ... ich hab gerade KONA Bikes gesucht online! Gibt es da schon einen thread?
Ich such einen schönen bunten Rahmen ... 

phaty


----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

..was mir besonders gut gefällt! 

Kritik is erlaubt, aber nur positive!


----------



## Altitude (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Eine eine Babe-Einsammel-Maschine! Die einzig anständigen technischen Produkte aus Italien sind Schrotflinten und Campagnolo-Teile ... *



Du muß ich wehement widersprechen!!

Sie können auch gute Pistolen ( Beretta) und erstklassige Espreoomaschinen (Alfi, Saeco usw...) bauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Du muß ich wehement widersprechen!!
> ...



Naja von Beretta-Flinten habe ich ja geredet und bei Saeco fällt mir immer Cracknfail ein ... !!!! Ich wollte ja auch nur etwas polarisieren ... 

Forza Phaty


----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> ... Du machst gerade einen Basti ... !!!
> *


never.. 




> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Ist das nun künstlicher Nebel oder echter ... ick weess nich wovon Du redest whoa ... Hannover? DFB?
> *


Ok, nochmal ganz langsam.. nur für Dich.. 


Hausmannschaft des DFB.. _Eintracht Frankfurt_ 
schwarzer Hannoveraner.. _Schiedrichter_
der Nebel war diesmal natürlicher Art und nich hervorgerufen von "Fans", die ihren Sperrmüll auf der Tribüne verbrannten


----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *das war dann wohl Gedankenübertragung ... ich hab gerade KONA Bikes gesucht online! Gibt es da schon einen thread?
> Ich such einen schönen bunten Rahmen ...
> 
> phaty *



..'nen Kona Thread jibbet schon von Lowrider! 
Da kannste sein schönes 95er Hot bestaunen, mit 'ner Traumlackierung.. auch grün-gelb mit Flammen-Design.


----------



## DocSnyder (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Du muß ich wehement widersprechen!!
> ...



Espressomaschine, OK, aber gute Schiesseisen?

Gibt da ne schöne Story:
James Bond schoss ja in den ersten Filmen mit einer Beretta.
Dann wurde jedoch zu Walther gewechselt, da das italienische Qualitätsprodukt während der Dreharbeite des öfteren Ladehemmung hatte.
Der Regisseur soll kurz vorm Durchdrehen gewesen sein. 

Aber vielleicht kann ja Phaty mal was zu dem Thema sagen.


----------



## bsg (16. November 2002)

hi jungs,

hier mal wieder was anständiges (wenn auch das bild nicht so toll ist): beim aufräumen habe ich mal wieder mein früheres ti-bolt gefunden, stand so ca. ende 95 ...


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Espressomaschine, OK, aber gute Schiesseisen?
> ...



Also ich mag ja keine Waffen als "Streichelobjekte" sonder nur als Werkzeug.
Aber Beretta ist mit Abstand das Beste was man als Massenprodukt so kaufen kann! Die harten Amis stehen auf Glock Pistolen - was Flinten angeht sind die Italiener ganz vorne - Perazzi, Beretta, Gamba ... 
Ich bin allerdings gegen Waffenverherrlichung. Wer ne Wumme sexy findet sollte zum Arzt gehen! 

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Also ich mag ja keine Waffen als "Streichelobjekte" sonder nur als Werkzeug.
> 
> ...



Kein Wunder, dass bei Koko's Antritt das Kettenblatt zerbröselte! 
Also ich schwör da ja eher auf Park Tool als auf Beretta & Co.


----------



## Staabi (16. November 2002)

Nabend,

nene, schöne Autos können sie auch schon bauen in Italien:







oder diese Schönheit hier:






oder 






oder






oder 






Wollt' ich nur mal jesacht ham  .

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## ZeFlo (16. November 2002)

lancia fulvia hf  

danke staabi  

ciao
flo


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

Mann Herr Moderator ...

jetzt hat Dich der Geist des threads ja auch schon gefangen genommen ... ! Wo soll denn das noch hinführen??? Ach ja in die Unsterblichkeit!
Mich wundert, dass noch keiner die italienischen Mädels gewürdigt hat!!!






"Heirate mich ... hei hei hei heirate mich ... !!!"


----------



## Triple F (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *"Heirate mich ... hei hei hei heirate mich ... !!!" *



Torschlusspanik  ?

Das sind doch die 3 vonne Tankstelle,oder?
Postet doch mal bella donnas.... 

P.S.: Was macht man eigentlich mit ner Schrotflinte?Und wo? Ein Schützenkollege von mir hat ne 50AE und kann damit max. 4x im Jahr schießen


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> Was macht man eigentlich mit ner Schrotflinte?Und wo? Ein Schützenkollege von mir hat ne 50AE und kann damit max. 4x im Jahr schießen*



Baumholder bei der US Army oder über die franösische Grenze in Metz - ansonsten muss man eben auch mal ein Wochenende dranhängen und irgendwo hinfahren wo man täglich Tontauben in die Luft wirft ... Ich flieg dafür nach England! Naja nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde! Allerding laufen die meisten Irren in Deutschen Schützenvereinen mit einer Pump-Action herum - wozu man die auch immer braucht!!! - und mit der bist Du auf einer Wurfscheibenanlage so beliebt wie ein Cannondale-Vertreter beim SOKO KOKO Einsatz!






@Polo: 

heute Abend 20.40 Uhr Les Bleus vs. All Blacks! Ich hab französisches Fernsehen! Und Du? TV 5?

phaty


----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

...parkt nur während der Sommermonate unter meinem Fenster! 

..sowie ab und an ein VW 914..


----------



## Altitude (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Mich wundert, dass noch keiner die italienischen Mädels gewürdigt hat!!!
> *



Tschuldigung, aber bis jetzt ging es nur um die technischen Meisterwerke....


Über die italienischen Frauen schweigt der Gnetleman und genießt!!    

"... I whish they all could be italian girls..." oder so  rost:


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Tschuldigung, aber bis jetzt ging es nur um die technischen Meisterwerke....
> *



Ja klar "Gerät"!!! ... wer hat das nochmal aufgebracht ....???


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2002)

die ganz linke übernehme ich!

phaty, outcast s.34 gehören die hinterteile zu den oberteilen, aber nicht das du meinst mich würde das im zsammenhang mit dir interessieren!

zu deutchen outcast, zumindestens hätte ich nen guten layouter!

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *die ganz linke übernehme ich!
> 
> *



Den selben Frauengeschmack haben wir auch noch??? Schlimm ... !!!
Ich bin mir mit den Hintern nicht sicher - werd mal Sara fragen! 

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2002)

ich mag halt große ohren! was is daran schlimm?

und zum hintern, was warum weisst du das nicht mehr, das läst tief blicken!



 


und noch was zum thema unterwäche hat ja jede mama na! und damit gefährtet das keine 8 jährigen zuschauer!


----------



## Altitude (16. November 2002)

Sorry mein Jung, die kannst Du mir auf den Bauch ketten, die rostet ab...


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> und noch was zum thema unterwäche hat ja jede mama na! und damit gefährtet das keine 8 jährigen zuschauer! *



Das vielleicht nicht gerade aber immerhin zeugt es doch von Deinem Mangel an gutem Geschmack!!! Du bist eben doch der durchschnittliche OUTCAST-Leser!


----------



## Altitude (16. November 2002)

in den grünen Kleim vom letzten Samstag hat Sie mir auch gut gefallen...

Warum hab ich mich nicht aufMode und Glamour spezialisiert...


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2002)

mit dem durchschnittlichen outcast-leser?

oder ich .......


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *mit dem durchschnittlichen outcast-leser?
> 
> oder ich ....... *



Nö!

Ich frag mich langsam wie Joe diese Weiber online findet? Was gibst Du denn bei Google Bildsuche als Key-Words ein? "Fette Weiber Dicke Dinger Fahrräder von Aldi" ...???? Kein Wunder das dann sowas rauskommt ... !

@Alditüte: so ist das lecker! Und der Eros hat sie rausgeschmissen!!! Doofkopp!

phaty


----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Sorry mein Jung, die kannst Du mir auf den Bauch ketten, die rostet ab...    *


Ach wie schön ist es doch immer wieder zu sehen, dass Geschmäcker unterschiedlich sind..
..zum Glück, sonst würden wahrscheinlich alle mit 'nem schönen bunten ECS-Bike im Sommer vor der Eisdiele posen! 
  

@ phaty
Du, als anerkannter Spot SSp Fachmann, kannst mir doch bestimmt sagen, woher ich so 'nen schicken Spot Chainguard krieg?!


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Nö!
> ...



Jetzt laßt mir mal den Joe in ruh! Die Dame mit dem massig Holz is zwar nich ganz meine "Idealvorstellung" (als wenn's sowas gäbe), jedoch find ich die zigmal besser als die blonde Strohpuppe knapp darunter..!


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> @ phaty
> Du, als anerkannter Spot SSp Fachmann, kannst mir doch bestimmt sagen, woher ich so 'nen schicken Spot Chainguard krieg?!  *



Ich krieg einmal pro Monat ein Paket von SPOT nächstes im Dezember mit T-Shirts und so ... schreib mir was Du brauchst!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2002)

aber bleib locker das kläre ich schon noch mit phaty, rache is süss, mein tag kommt auch wieder!

   

spass muss sein!

joe


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *aber bleib locker das kläre ich schon noch mit phaty, rache is süss, mein tag kommt auch wieder!
> 
> 
> ...



Snowflakes in hell!

 

phaty

(Und Joe ruft seinen English-Lehrer an!)


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2002)

dazu brauch ich aber keinen english lehrer und dann frage ich meine ganz persönliche english lehrerin und die gibt real und die is süss! 

joe, den phaty jetzt beneidet!


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *dazu brauch ich aber keinen english lehrer und dann frage ich meine ganz persönliche english lehrerin und die gibt real und die is süss!
> 
> joe, den phaty jetzt beneidet! *



Bloody hell! 
Was she able to translate it?

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2002)

schneeflocken in der höhle!

was soviel heisst, wie das wird nie vorkommen, dass der meister phaty unterliegt!

oK?


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *schneeflocken in der höhle!
> *





Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Kreiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisch!!!!!!!    

Das war jetzt aber ein Schreibfehler von Dir oder???


----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Ich krieg einmal pro Monat ein Paket von SPOT nächstes im Dezember mit T-Shirts und so ... schreib mir was Du brauchst!
> 
> ...



Also ich war grad auf deren Page und mußte mit entsetzen feststellen, dass die Chainguards für Compact Disc nur für 32 bzw. 34 Zähne gibt.. Was für 'ne Schei$$e! 

p.s. Ja ja ich fahr auch 'n paar Kurbeln mit Compact Sh*t Lochkreis.. steinigt mich  
p.p.s. Auf das Angebot mit der Bestellung über Dich werd ich noch zurückkommen, zu gegebener Zeit.. denn erstma brauch ich noch ein paar funktionsnotwendige Parts, wie Innenlager, Kurbeln und 'ne Sattelstütze.


----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Es *muß* ein Schreibfehler gewesen sein, denn in Joe's Adern fließt ja kein blaues Blut!


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2002)

aber verarscht! und das macht mich dann schon


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *aber verarscht! und das macht mich dann schon   *



Aber Joseph ... haste mal geguckt, wie Du (oder die English-Lehrerin) "Hell" übersetzt hast????
Du wirst nicht verarscht ... hat mich aber echt erheitert ... !

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2002)

hölle 0der?


----------



## ZeFlo (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...parkt nur während der Sommermonate unter meinem Fenster!
> 
> ..sowie ab und an ein VW 914..  *



ich dachte nur oppl 

      


auchnefulviahabenwill
flo


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *hölle 0der? *



Schon Schatzi nur dass Du leider *Höhle* geschrieben hast!!!


----------



## whoa (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ich dachte nur oppl
> ...



Sind ja leider auch nich meine, sondern die meines Nachbarn..  ..und der GT ist und bleibt mein Favourite!
Allgemein find ich einfach kleine alte Autos geil, vom E-Type bis zum Fiat 500.. 

Da fällt mir ein 'n Bully wär auch 'n Traum..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Da fällt mir ein 'n Bully wär auch 'n Traum..  *



Da sind wir uns endlich mal einige *Oldschooler!* Das wird mein nächster!!!







phaty


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2002)

!!!


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2002)

!!!


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

Muss ich mir Sorgen machen Herr Joe?

Wenn ich durchknalle, dann hat das immer sehr hässliche Nebenwirkungen!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2002)

las gut sein für heute wir haben nur zu viel getrunken und ich wollte den elefanten probieren!


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> * ich wollte den elefanten probieren! *



*Das* hätt ich gerne gesehen!!!

Gute Nacht Joe ... schlaf schön! 
Ein Tag ohne Basti - unglaublich ... !!!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (17. November 2002)

siehst du den rosa elefant nich? ich und meine süsse lehrerin sehe ihn, oder bin ich so blau?

also noch mal!


----------



## phatlizard (17. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *siehst du den rosa elefant nich? ich und meine süsse lehrerin sehe ihn, oder bin ich so blau?
> 
> also noch mal! *



ja allerdings.... ich würd zwar lieber die süsse Lehrerin sehen aber nee da tanzt ein Elefant - und rosa isser auch noch ... !!!

It is time to go to bed!

Mr. Phat


----------



## lebaron (17. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das hätt ich gerne gesehen!!!
> ...



ich hoffe das heist nurgtes im sinne von ihr habt mmich evrmisst....

neee neee manchmal muss man sich eben doch dem alkoholbeugen.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (17. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> ich hoffe das heist nurgtes im sinne von ihr habt mmich evrmisst....
> ...



So wie Du tippst bist Du immer noch breit wie ein Otter!!!


----------



## ibislover (17. November 2002)

auch als *nichtdownhiller* ein extrem goiles teil!  

gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (17. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> auch als *nichtdownhiller* ein extrem goiles teil!
> ...



DER Barhocker für Phaty sieht genau so aus:


----------



## lebaron (17. November 2002)

also basti ist wieder da


den wachkomazustand habe ich jetzt glaube ich überwunden also kann es weiter gehen!


----------



## whoa (17. November 2002)

..wollt ich auch mal was in's Rennen werfen..


----------



## whoa (17. November 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (17. November 2002)

Und ich dachte ich könnte Dir mit dem Bulli ne Freude machen ... aber nee wieder nur Bunny-Butts.... !!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (17. November 2002)

@whoa

so gefällt mir das!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZeFlo (17. November 2002)

... steht das mädel vorm atom meiler  

die is nicht echt oder  

schei**eistdasplattfastjosefuzzinivoo
flo


 nivoo war doch richtich oda


----------



## whoa (17. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Und ich dachte ich könnte Dir mit dem Bulli ne Freude machen ... aber nee wieder nur Bunny-Butts.... !!!
> 
> phaty *


Haste phaty ganz sicher.. 
Hier noch 'n paar Pics die's mir angetan haben..


----------



## whoa (17. November 2002)

...mit Porsche Felgen..


----------



## whoa (17. November 2002)

..zur kommenden Jahreszeit!


----------



## joe yeti (17. November 2002)

phaty das lässt sich gerade leider nicht ändern sonst wechselt meine kleine von süss auf sauer!

joe


----------



## ZeFlo (17. November 2002)

.... ich weiss ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber die letzte zeit lässt das nivoo doch ziemlich zu wünschen übrig ..... 

hoffentlichwirdsnochmalbesser
flo

*sonst wird der thread bald heissen " die dumpfbacken machen cdeger und phatlizard fertig"*


----------



## lebaron (17. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *.... ich weiss ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber die letzte zeit lässt das nivoo doch ziemlich zu wünschen übrig .....
> 
> hoffentlichwirdsnochmalbesser
> ...



dann hebe es doch mit einem gehalt und nivooooooooo vollen beitrag


----------



## ZeFlo (17. November 2002)

... er lebt, ist nüchtern und formuliert fehlerfrei  

um echte adelige muss uns nicht bange sein 

und fast alles hat hier niveau, irgend eins auf jeden fall 

aber halt nur fast  


jedersollteeinenkantenklatscherhaben
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (17. November 2002)

und was macht jetzt dien niveau?

  joe


----------



## ZeFlo (17. November 2002)

... den bach runter - allerdings hat es da nicht all zu weit


----------



## phatlizard (17. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *.... ich weiss ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber die letzte zeit lässt das nivoo doch ziemlich zu wünschen übrig .....
> 
> hoffentlichwirdsnochmalbesser
> ...



Tja das war auch mein Verdacht - allerdings liegt es an jedem selbst, das zu verbessern und was anständiges zu posten. Die Weiber hier langweilen mich dann doch eher zu Tode ... 
Bikemässig war es allerdings auch sehr klasse in letzter Zeit - die Autos waren auch gut... also wenn die Notgeilen es schaffen, ihre Schmuddelbildchen im Geheimordner zu lassen, dann sollte das Niveau zu halten sein!

Ach ja und ausserdem, mich macht Niemand fertig - also in keinem Fall online ... 

phaty

Dann gibt es noch ein Bild für die Harten!
Mit Themen-Bezug denn das wurde bei der Interbike aufgenommen!


----------



## lebaron (18. November 2002)

huiiiiiiiiiii
fast schon seite 2 also das kann und darf es ja nun wirklich nicht geben


----------



## phatlizard (18. November 2002)

... zwingen kann man es ja nicht - die alten Weggefährten kacken ab und weinern und das Jungvolk macht aus dem thread die SuperIllu ... was willste da machen!??

Da geh ich doch lieber mit Classic-Babe tapes aufnehmen!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (18. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> [Bund das Jungvolk macht aus dem thread die SuperIllu ... was willste da machen!??
> 
> Da geh ich doch lieber mit Classic-Babe tapes aufnehmen!
> ...



*hofft er muss sich jetzt nicht angesprochen fühlen*


----------



## lebaron (18. November 2002)

wobei.........


erinnerst du idhc noch an das bild von diesen 3 französischen kantenklatschern...von denen alle 3 bikes die gleichen waren, gleich aussahen, also gleich *******, welches ich hier mal gepostet habe??


die wollten neulich auf pink bike alle 3 ihre 3 nahezu identisch hässlichen karren verkaufen.....putzig


is mir  grade so eingefallen und dat musste mal raus


----------



## phatlizard (18. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> is mir  grade so eingefallen und dat musste mal raus *



ich hoffe es geht Dir jetzt besser Bub ... !?

Aber Basti Du bist doch jenseits jeder Kritik ... also nein Du bist nicht angesprochen!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (18. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Aber Basti Du bist doch jenseits jeder Kritik ... also nein Du bist nicht angesprochen!
> ...



das gefällt


naja ich werd jetzt mal noch das bild suchen damit dann auch jeder weis worum es geht.......

@papi ach ja denk mal an die threatsicherung...oder soll ich mal fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (18. November 2002)

oder?


----------



## lebaron (18. November 2002)

also kinners ich hab jetzt seit meinem letzten posting dieses bild hier im threat gesucht.....und muss leider gestehen ich habs net gefunden.....mhmmm und auf meiner platte isset auch net


aber ICH KANN EUCH SAGEN mann haben wir hier schon ein paar geile bikes drin gehabt

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHNSINN

wer erinnert sich noch an uwe's merlin???
der hammer so um seite 50

oder diverse prototypen so um seite 20....mann mann

dieser threat kinder ist besser als jeder geschichte unterricht und auch besser als......ach was sage ich besser als alles das jemals in verbindung mit bikes gebracht wurde


----------



## lebaron (18. November 2002)

prince charles der suffi der nation

http://portale.web.de/Boulevard/Adel/


----------



## phatlizard (18. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> dieser threat kinder ist besser als jeder geschichte unterricht und auch besser als......ach was sage ich besser als alles das jemals in verbindung mit bikes gebracht wurde *



Tja Basti wir sind jetzt halt Mainstream - so wie ne Punkband nach dem dritten Album ... da jammern die Fans auch immer, dass das alte Zeug viel geiler war!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Tja Basti wir sind jetzt halt Mainstream - so wie ne Punkband nach dem dritten Album ... da jammern die Fans auch immer, dass das alte Zeug viel geiler war!!!
> ...


sorry
großer bist du besoffen ich hab doch geschrieben ER IST GEILER


----------



## polo (19. November 2002)

midlife-crisis der fertigmacher???

nur mut, immer weiter, bis nach würzburg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (19. November 2002)

... the ShigaMeista RETURNS!!!

Shiggy at his best


----------



## bsg (19. November 2002)

ultra krass: gebt euch mal die neuen pace-gabeln:

http://www.tunds.com/pace_preisliste_und_katalog_2003.htm

phat ...


----------



## ibislover (19. November 2002)

wirken ein bischen klobig und nicht mehr so edel finde ich.

gruss,
phil


----------



## go-dirt (19. November 2002)

die sind ja potthässlich!  die dinger sehen aus wie gewollt, aber nicht gekonnt. zum glück habe ich mir noch eine 02er gabel gesichert...


----------



## bsg (19. November 2002)

also die rc31 starrgabel ist noch immer sehr sweet, aber die anderen sind schon sehr krass. irgendwie so möchtegern spacig und so. ich denke das design wird sich nicht sehr lange halten ... höchstens an ein paar alien freeridern ...


----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *sorry
> großer bist du besoffen ich hab doch geschrieben ER IST GEILER *



Wie oft denn noch ... wenn ich sowas sage, dann bist doch niemals Du gemeint! Wir wissen doch alle, dass Du diesen thread liebst - nein, Du *bist* der thread!

Immerhin ist das Baby jetzt 5 Monate alt, und in der Zeit hast Du mehr für die Deutsche Mountain-Bike-Szene getan als Uli Staniciu aus M. und mehr für die Deutsche Sprache als Dieter Bohlen aus H. ....

Ich glaub bei PACE haben sie eine Überdosis Yorkshire-Pudding geschluckt - wie kann man denn so was schönes dermassen versauen ...

phaty


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2002)

@phaty

ic glaube wir lassen das , denn in 5 monaten war das das erste mal das wir aneinander vorbei gredet haben......evtl. hab ich auch nur ma wieder nix kapiert.....egal------life's a bitch

pace..........nun ja......die alten waren geiler.....aber dazu sind wir ja auch im klassik forum ....'ne?


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Immerhin ist das Baby jetzt 5 Monate alt, und in der Zeit hast Du mehr für die Deutsche Mountain-Bike-Szene getan als Uli Staniciu aus M. und mehr für die Deutsche Sprache als Dieter Bohlen aus H. ....
> ...


hachhhhhhhh wie schön das geht ja runter wie butter........*grins**freu*


----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *......evtl. hab ich auch nur ma wieder nix kapiert.....egal------life's a bitch
> *



Aber Basti, *das* kommt doch nun wirklich niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie vor!

häääääääääääääääääääääääää????????

phaty


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2002)

häääääääääää?

*kugelt sich*

LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phaty
> 
> life's a bitch
> ...




hat dir wohl gefallen der spruch, was?
nur bitte an richtiger stelle verwänden!  

gruss,
phil


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



der spruch iat in diesem threat schon monate alt...wer der urheber ist weis net a mal i mehr....und naja passen tut er fast überall



*lacht sich scheckich...denn er passt überall....ihr versteht ...ER....past überall.....LOL*


----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> nur bitte an richtiger stelle verwänden!
> *



... kaum redet einer mit Basti geht die Orthographie in die Hose ... dann verw*ä*nden wir den Spruch mal richtig ...

Life is a bitch - and then you marry one!


----------



## Horst Link (19. November 2002)

vielleicht issa ja mit ihm verwendt?


----------



## ibislover (19. November 2002)

ich wußte es doch, basti schadet mehr als er nutzt!  

/phil


----------



## ibislover (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *vielleicht issa ja mit ihm verwendt? *



nanana, einmal vertippert und dann solche unterstellungen!

/phil


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2002)

hey hey hey net unverscheeeeemt werden


----------



## ibislover (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *hey hey hey net unverscheeeeemt werden *



*unverschämt* !!  

/phil


----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> nanana, einmal vertippert und dann solche unterstellungen!
> ...



So kann es gehen ... schon haben wir wieder einen *ferdischgemacht!* ...
Ich hab gestern eine Zeitungsauschnitt aus Sonoma County (Santa Rosa) Californien bekommen - ich wusste garnicht das IBIS mit 1.5 millionen Dollar miese die Tür zugemacht hat ... AUTSCH!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (19. November 2002)

aber da waren doch investoren im spiel die dann irgendwann den hahn zugedreht haben und dann waren halt die schulden da!?!?

ist der artikel scannbar?
könntest ja vielleicht mal hier posten...


gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *aber da waren doch investoren im spiel die dann irgendwann den hahn zugedreht haben und dann waren halt die schulden da!?!?
> 
> ist der artikel scannbar?
> ...



war ein Fax - kaum noch was zu erkennen - ich versuch es mal online zu finden!
is ja auch egal - es ist einfach zu schade, sie alle gehen zu sehen!

phaty


----------



## ibislover (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ... es ist einfach zu schade, sie alle gehen zu sehen!
> ...




100 % ak


/phil


----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2002)

Ich hab noch ein paar mehr ... echte Frauen mit bke-jobs! Ach ja ...


----------



## Altitude (19. November 2002)

Adresse und die Telefonnummer von der Kleinen???

WOW


----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Adresse und die Telefonnummer von der Kleinen???
> 
> WOW *



Telefon: 1-800-FUC-KOFF ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (19. November 2002)

da geb ich gleich noch ein paar drauf ... hab von der eurobike sogar ein poster mit widmung von denen


----------



## bsg (19. November 2002)

und noch eins ...


----------



## bsg (19. November 2002)

das poster ist von denen ...


----------



## bsg (19. November 2002)

und nochmals bomber girls


----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2002)

Auf unseren Haus-Pornographen kann man sich halt doch verlassen ... !!!

phaty


----------



## bsg (19. November 2002)

@phaty: du elender kleiner neider du !

@alle: noch mehr ...


----------



## bsg (19. November 2002)

und noch mehr ...


----------



## bsg (19. November 2002)

auch bomber-girls müssen mal baden


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2002)

YAAAAMMMMMm


----------



## bsg (19. November 2002)

@lebaron: woher das zeug ??? die waren das mit dem poster ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2002)

Basti führt 1-0 ... !


----------



## bsg (19. November 2002)

counter-strike ...


----------



## Sylvester (19. November 2002)

*pruuust*


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2002)

@bsg...........tja basti sieht und weis alles

nee www.mtbreview.com ist das geheimnis


----------



## bsg (19. November 2002)

@bastilein: das dachte ich mir ja beinahe. da hatte ich auch einen teil der älteren bilder mal her. aber das hält nicht mit meinem poster mit, oder ?!?


----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@bastilein: das dachte ich mir ja beinahe. da hatte ich auch einen teil der älteren bilder mal her. aber das hält nicht mit meinem poster mit, oder ?!? *



Hängt es denn auch schön über dem Bettchen von Benjamin???


----------



## bsg (19. November 2002)

@phaty: da hängt noch das 2000er bomber-girls-poster ... auch hübsch ! bin aber sowieso gerade am umräumen, mal sehen ....

du bist ein alter neidhammel !


----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@phaty: ....du bist ein alter neidhammel ! *



Nee is schon klar ... ! Ganz grosses Kino ...


----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2002)

Damit ihr auch mal sieht wie der Outcast/Singletrack UK Macher aussieht ... 
Also an alle GBBC2003 Teilnehmer - jetzt wisst ihr wie wir beim Banquette bei der Europameisterschaft aussehen müssen ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (19. November 2002)

netter kollege


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2002)

ach ja ich wollte noch erwähnt haben



um meine zitiererei fortzuführen


....diesmal hat's persönliche bedeutung....


"i can't remember anything-can't tell if this is true or dream.....deep down inside i feel to scream....."


----------



## ibislover (19. November 2002)

das richtige yeti in der garage!  






obwohl, ihr fahrgestell is auch so nicht schlecht!   


/phil


----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2002)

Wieviel Hunde mussten für die Schlappen sterben???
Und die Zielflagge vom Formal 1 Grand Prix als Höschen!
Natürlich ist das bisher mit die Leckerste ...

phaty


----------



## whoa (20. November 2002)

..hat's nich gereicht, daher nur etwas Papier, das irgendwann mal gerahmt wird. 

@ phil
who's this..? Fakten, Fakten, Fakten.. Name, Adresse, Tel-Nr.


----------



## whoa (20. November 2002)

ich werd senil..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (20. November 2002)

@phil: mehr infos *ggg*

gibts das grösser ?!? wäre ein heisser kandidat auf das nächste poster ...


----------



## bsg (20. November 2002)

morgen jungs, 

hier mal wieder was von der interbike ...


----------



## bsg (20. November 2002)

bleibt die frage: die beiden chicas oder dieses if-ti-ssp ???


----------



## bsg (20. November 2002)

und für koko das neue koko ...

*no comment*


----------



## bsg (20. November 2002)

buh-bump-girls ... fertig mit halsband


----------



## Altitude (20. November 2002)

Den neuen Yeti kannste ja voll vergessen - is für mich kein Yeti mehr...

Den IF finde ich schon erste Sahne - Titan und SingleSpeed - WOW   

bin ja schon agespannt wenn ich meinen nächsten Sommer abhole


----------



## ibislover (20. November 2002)

das yeti girl heißt Tara Llanes und fährt für yeti.
was nächstes jahr ist weiß ich nicht,  da es 2003 kein world team mehr geben wird.







gruss,
phil


----------



## lebaron (20. November 2002)

nun tutmal alle nicht so also ob ihr die yeti maus net kennen würdet die gute tara hab ich schon amok oft gebracht hier nicoch mal zur erinnerung!


----------



## bsg (20. November 2002)

@barönchen: hat doch keiner behauptet die nicht zu kennen, oder ?!?  ausser whoa ...

außerdem ist das bild mit dalmintern und dem race-höschen schon was ganz anderes ... aber ich nehme mal an im maxim gabs noch mehr bilder, oder ?


----------



## lebaron (20. November 2002)

nee glaube net....ich kenn nur die drei .....dat muss son ne reportdingbums üüber extremsportlerRINNRN gewesen sein......da waren mehrere!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. November 2002)

Jetzt mal eine Runde Realität bitte!

Kann mir mal Jemand erzählen, was an den "neuen" YETIS so schlecht sein soll!
So wie sie jetzt aussehen könnte man ja meinen, die Dinger wären anständig verarbeitet und nicht wie 1990 wo man schon mal ein Päckchen nach LA zurückschicken musste mit der Bitte um "Nacharbeit" ...
Damals war man um Herrn Parker so damit beschäftigt Kult zu sein, dass man vergessen hat ein paar Schweisser so anzulernen, dass sie halbwegs so arbeiten konnten, wie der eigene Anspruch und die steigende Nachfrage es verlangte ... !!!

Ich finde das neue KOKOPELLI schön - und auch das FRO ist wirklich gelungen!
Ich hab keine Ahnung von Fullies also spar ich mir die Kommentare mal ... 
Wenn ich so nach America schaue, dann seh ich nicht mehr viele Firmen die ein gutes und schönes Alu-Hardtail bauen ...

John Parker fährt Motorrad und spielt Golf! ... and all the Hippies work for IBM now!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (20. November 2002)

Hallo ihr kaputtes Jungvolk!!!

Mann, mann, Bsg, was geht denn mit dir?Hormonschübe? Oder hast du aus Versehen Papis Viagra geschluckt?Ab und zu ein paar nette Mädels muß sein, bin ja auch kein Kostverächter...aber wenn man eine halbe Stunde braucht, um die Seiten nachzulesen und hat dabei 60% Bunnies, dann ist das schon irgendwie schwach, sorry Leute!

@phaty: Jut, zu den neuen Yetis sag ich jetzt mal nichts, aber mit der Äußerung über J.P. hast du schon recht. Ich finde zwar die Bikes, die unter ihm gebaut wurden, auch schöner(habe schließlich auch eins ), aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich: seine Indians waren ihm doch meistens wichtiger, grade am Schluß, als es mit seiner 'Ära' zuende ging.

So kinners, das mußte mal gesagt werden, also übertreibts um Gottes willen nicht mit den Bunnie-Fotos, wir brauchen ja nicht das Niveau der 5d-ler anzunehmen!

Koko*bis Samstag in Dietzenbach*


----------



## bsg (20. November 2002)

@koko: nix viagra und so (hab ich nicht nötig *g*). aber nachdem du dich nicht blicken lassen hast musste ich eben für was hübsches sorgen damit der thread nicht einschläft ;-)))


----------



## phatlizard (20. November 2002)

Ach Koko - wenn Du nicht da bist.... auf mich alleine hören sie ja nicht!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@koko: nix viagra und so (hab ich nicht nötig *g*). aber nachdem du dich nicht blicken lassen hast musste ich eben für was hübsches sorgen damit der thread nicht einschläft ;-))) *



Schon klar,aber wenn du ab und zu woanders Druck abbauen würdest, dann würde ein Bild pro Tag reichen

Koko*räumt auf*


----------



## bsg (20. November 2002)

@koko: da ist diese dumme hausarbeit zum thema "kapitalerhöhung der einzelunternehmung und der personengesellschaften" schuld dran. da steigt der druck einfach in einem hoch ;-))

außerdem wollte ich dich nur würdig vertreten. und kaum hatte ich angefangen hat gleich immer irgendeiner "mehr mehr" geschrien ...


----------



## Hoerni (20. November 2002)

hier gibts ein paar beine, die ich JEDERZEIT von oben bis unten ablecken würde - SPICER!! Nix Chika!

Mal im Ernst - das ist für mich das sinnvollste Reycling von alten Gabeln bis jetzt! Der Typ hat sich von Gene bei Spicer Cycles in USA neue Gabelscheiden bruzzeln lassen aus 0,8 mm dicken CroMo Rohren - DAS ist GEILOMAT!!!


----------



## Lowrider (20. November 2002)

@bsg und Koko
Das hört sich ja langsam so an wie im neuen BMX Forum...

alles möchtegern P-Stars!

Hier gibt es nur zwei die dem Rocco Silfredi paroli bieten können

und das sind Phat"Asskicker"Lizard und Low"fu*king"rider 



     Independent porn rules!!!


----------



## phatlizard (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *
> außerdem wollte ich dich nur würdig vertreten. und kaum hatte ich angefangen hat gleich immer irgendeiner "mehr mehr" geschrien ... *



Das war dann aber doch wohl eher der kleine geile Mann in Deinem Ohr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## u-vee (20. November 2002)

... jetzt fang´ ich hier auch schon an hier off-topic-zeugs zu posten, schrecklich! aber das bild ist einfach zu putzig. unser gröfaz... "äh... öh... ja, general schwartz... öh... natürlich seh´ ich sie! da vorn sind die schweine!"


----------



## phatlizard (20. November 2002)

Wenn ich noch *eineinzigesmal* George Dubblju Bush höre, wie er über den Feind - "the freedom-hating terrorist" redet und den "war against terrorism" beschwört, dann jage ich eine Ladung Schrot in meinen Fernseher!!!!!
36 Gram zum Abregen ... !!!

puh das musste jetzt mal raus!

*ALARM* sofort n-tv einschalten! Halle Berry bei der Bond-Pressekonferenz!
bei N24 läufts auch ...

seufz ....







phat 
einbabeamtagistgenug!


----------



## bsg (20. November 2002)

@phaty: also hale-babe reicht für einen tag ... aber bitte grösser ;-)))

ben
*dernichtsgegengutaussehendebabeshat*


----------



## Altitude (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wenn ich noch eineinzigesmal George Dubblju Bush höre, wie er über den Feind - "the freedom-hating terrorist" redet und den "war against terrorism" beschwört, dann jage ich eine Ladung Schrot in meinen Fernseher!!!!!
> 36 Gram zum Abregen ... !!!
> 
> ...



Ganz ruhig Brauner!!

Ich kann Dich sehr gut verstehen, aber der kleine impo*** texanische Kriegsstreiber, der jetzt im Namen von seinem Daddy den Racheengel spielt, ist die Patrone und vor allem Deinen Fernseher nicht wert!!!!!  

Früher oder später kriegt er sein Fett ab - einfach ingorieren - ich weiß, das es schwer ist!!!

PEACE NOW!!!


----------



## ibislover (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Damals war man um Herrn Parker so damit beschäftigt Kult zu sein, dass man vergessen hat ein paar Schweisser so anzulernen, dass sie halbwegs so arbeiten konnten, wie der eigene Anspruch und die steigende Nachfrage es verlangte ... !!!
> 
> phaty *



aber die bikes waren der hammer!

gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (20. November 2002)

Das wird der erste Bond, den ich mir im Kino anschaue ... und das nicht wegen dem Auto!!!

Also das ist die Idee - babe des Tages ... andere Bilder gelten nicht!!! Sonst gibt es Haue!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (20. November 2002)

Ich freu mich schon auf den 28.11. 0.07 Uhr dann ist wieder

BONDTIME!!!


----------



## Altitude (20. November 2002)

OSCAR hat Sie auch wirklich verdient!!!


----------



## phatlizard (20. November 2002)

Was fürs Fernweh ...


----------



## lebaron (20. November 2002)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t36010.html

dieser threat wird der hammer.........5d meets classic

LOL


----------



## phatlizard (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t36010.html
> 
> dieser threat wird der hammer.........5d meets classic
> ...



Bin schon dort Basti .... und los geht es ... !!!  

phaty


----------



## lebaron (20. November 2002)

tja phaty dann war das wohl eben deine 5dforums premiere.....oder?


naja den zeigen wir es schon noch.....ach ja der rekord war glaube ich von joe und net gary.........kann mich aber auch irren....


jedenfalls haben wir ja BEIDE ERSTMAL NOCH recht sachlich gepostet mal sehen was da noch kommt


----------



## whoa (20. November 2002)

Seit wann fährst Du ein Rock Lobster?


----------



## phatlizard (20. November 2002)

Sieht doch sehr grazil aus oder .... übrigens geiles Bike!
Auch aus Santa Cruz ... seufz ...

phaty


----------



## whoa (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Sieht doch sehr grazil aus oder ....
> *


Haltungsnote.. 1 

fesche Klingel hast Du da..


----------



## bsg (20. November 2002)

so ein rock lobster ist schon fein. und der entscheidende vorteil ist, daß herr paul s. im gegensatz zu herren wie keith b. und co noch rahmen baut ...

siehe www.rocklobstercycles.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. November 2002)

Da steh ich drauf ... also zuschauen meine ich ...  
Sind auch eigentlich die besseren Strassen-Räder, weil man anständige Bremsen dranbauen kann ...!!!

Fährt jemand hier Cross? 







phaty


----------



## lebaron (20. November 2002)

nö fahr ich net aber ich find dat trotzdem lustig---AUßER wenn die ihre bikes tragen


P.S.  NEIN ES WAR KEIN VERHÖR NUR NE FRAGE!!!!


----------



## lebaron (20. November 2002)

basti war heute bilder suchen ....da es ja bald mehrere anlässe zu feiern gibt....

be scared ich habe bisher nur heute 97 bildchen gefunden.........

.....more to come soooon........

aber keine angst die gehen net alele mit einem mal drauf


----------



## Staabi (20. November 2002)

Nabend,

och, darf man heute keine anderen Babes posten, menno... dabei habe ich hier so ein tolles Bild:






Und wehe, es sagt jemand was gegen die Frau, ist schließlich eine Ikone der MTB-Bewegung.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## lebaron (20. November 2002)

hach ja die cunninghams............nette leute....echt nette leute.....

*kennen lernen will*


----------



## Staabi (20. November 2002)

Genau,

soviel netter als z.B. diese Dame:


----------



## phatlizard (20. November 2002)

Aber Staabi ...

Jackeline (wie der Ossi sagt!) ist natürlich ausser Konkurrenz und darf immer gepostet werden ... würde die diesen thread kennen, würde sie uns allerdings mit ihrem WTB Lenker einen Seitenscheitel ziehen ... !!!

WOMBATS rulez!

Basti: wir machen dann doch irgendwann mal den Klassenausflug nach USA und Du darfst dann bei einem WOMBATS Seminar den Mädels Droppen beibringen!!!

http://www.wombats.org/

Apropos Mädels - wo ist denn das Classic-Bella-Babe??? Wenn ihr mir Dir mit Euren Schlampen-Bildern vertrieben habt, dann gibt es ne Runde Eisenstangen in die Speichen beim nächsten GBBC ... !!! Da kenn ich nix!

Ach ja nochmal Staabi: Karnevals-Wochenende ist die erste GBBC Veranstaltung im Siebengebirge! Samstags Biken und Singlespeeder-Kölsch-Killen und Sonntags auch noch irgendwas .. also zur Ausfahrt am Samstag wirst Du schwerpunktmässig erwartet ... ! Mit Gattin ... !

phaty


----------



## lebaron (20. November 2002)

soooooooo männers morgen wird wieder zelebriert also bin ich erstmal raus für heute.........


----------



## roesli (20. November 2002)

Sex sells - auch bei Kynast... - muss mal Kollegen fragen, ob er mir nicht Einblick gewährt in seine Sammlung sexistischer Fahrradwerbung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (20. November 2002)

Hi,

falls Ihr Euch über meine Postingwut wundert, ich war heute abend mal wieder im Keller und habe in meinen Zeitungen gewühlt... Nette Sachen dabei.

Fassenacht im Siebengebirge klingt gut, mal schauen.

Ok, wenn Ihr diesen Text lest:







wie sieht dann die Gabel dazu aus?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
na?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
gespannt?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ok, so natürlich:


----------



## Staabi (20. November 2002)

und zu guter letzt...

...noch ein schönes Cunningham Bild.






das wars erstmal, will ja nicht mein gesamtes Pulver auf einmal verschießen  .

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## phatlizard (20. November 2002)

Das war doch bei der Bike-Austellung in der Gallerie in San Fransisco .... au ja die Bilder mal alle hochladen!!! Da flippt uns Basti aus ...

Hab ich schon erwähnt dass ich im November 1995 alle bis dahin erschienenen BIKE Ausgaben verbrannt habe ... !!!!

Phaty
Immer konsequent - 100%


----------



## DocSnyder (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man, hat die nen Zinken...

*wegduck*


----------



## phatlizard (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Man, hat die nen Zinken...
> ...



Dafür hat sie Waden, die Du während einem Rennen nur von Hinten sehen kannst! HERR DOKTOR... !!!!!

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Da steh ich drauf ... also zuschauen meine ich ...
> Sind auch eigentlich die besseren Strassen-Räder, weil man anständige Bremsen dranbauen kann ...!!!
> 
> Fährt jemand hier Cross? *



Ich lasse fahren. 
Wobei derjenige kein echtes Cross fährt, mehr sportliches Trekking bis Asphaltgeheize.

Ansonsten janz meine Meinung.
Ich empfinde Cross/Trekking eigentlich als besten Kompromiss zwischen Geländetauglichkeit und Asphaltflitzen.
Da kann auch kein umgebautes 26" MTB mithalten.
28" ist und bleibt einfach 28"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bella (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Apropos Mädels - wo ist denn das Classic-Bella-Babe??? Wenn ihr mir Dir mit Euren Schlampen-Bildern vertrieben habt, dann gibt es ne Runde Eisenstangen in die Speichen beim nächsten GBBC ... !!! Da kenn ich nix!
> phaty *



von Bildern laß ich mich nicht vertreiben 

hier phaty, konsequent für Dich:


----------



## DocSnyder (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Dafür hat sie Waden, die Du während einem Rennen nur von Hinten sehen kannst! HERR DOKTOR... !!!!!
> ...



Die Socken von Mr. Cunningham (muss aufpassen, dass ich nicht mal Cuntingham schreibe) sind auch nicht übel.

Jaja, is ja gut, ich hör ja schon auf


----------



## Staabi (20. November 2002)

> Das war doch bei der Bike-Austellung in der Gallerie in San Fransisco .... au ja die Bilder mal alle hochladen!!! Da flippt uns Basti aus ...



ok,

also zuerst das abgefahrenste Breezer aller Zeiten:


----------



## Staabi (20. November 2002)

dann das gleiche in weiß, nur von Santa Rosa:


----------



## Staabi (20. November 2002)

dann ein Graig Mitchell ET Whippet:






Ich glaube übrigens nicht, das die Hinterrad-Bremse wirklich gut funktioniert...


----------



## Staabi (20. November 2002)

Ein Feuerwehrmann aus Marin County:






Ist das eine optische Täuschung oder ist das Rad elend laaaaaaang?


----------



## Staabi (20. November 2002)

Und zu guter letzt ein Goat:






Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre habe ich das Bild schon auf meiner Homepage.

Gute Nacht,

Michael


----------



## joe yeti (20. November 2002)

nette bilder stabbi ! 
das whipped ist der hammer!

joe


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

5 MONDE FERTIGMACHER.............das muss gefeiert werden darauf ein großes HIP HIP.......HURAAAA-------HIP HIP.......HURAAAA-----HIP HIP.......HURAAAA

gefeiert wird heute nachmittag mit dem run auf die 7000


haut rein kinners....bis deeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## whoa (21. November 2002)

...ich bin ja so aufgeregt. Wenn alles gut geht steht großes bevor, was wahrscheinlich lediglich durch einen Besuch im Cycle Shark zu toppen wär, aber das wird auch nochmal erledigt. 

Auf das Ihr mindestens so neugierig seid, wie ich aufgeregt.. 

mit220erPuls
whoa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Da steh ich drauf ... also zuschauen meine ich ...
> Sind auch eigentlich die besseren Strassen-Räder, weil man anständige Bremsen dranbauen kann ...!!!
> 
> ...



Phaty!! Schön wieder die Holländer!  CycloCross... hmm..

Hab (noch) keiner, aber wurde mir schnell ein aufbauen, wenn ich mir die nöttige Kohle übrig habe (like that would happen  ).....

Der Weltmeister Richard Groenendaal, wohnt nur 5 kilometer von mir entfernt (oder ich von ihn.. kann auch.. )... Siehe ihm oft, und es ist wirklich ein netter Kerl! 

CX is gross hier... aber leider ist Superprestige und Weltcup nur ein rennen zwischen 2 Holländer und 8-9 Belgen... Sollte gern mehrere länder sehen.. 
















Viele leute die CycloCross fahren, habe Spooky Brakes. Sogar Richard fahr auf jedes Rad die Spooky bremsen. Wenn das cantisockel 100% gerade ist und gut positioniert, funktioniere die super! (wenn nicht... dann hast du Pech, dah die Bremsen nicht gut genug dafür verstellt werden können.) Harry, ein Typ das oft bei uns in die Laden kommt, und sogar auf für unseren eigene Team fahrt, ist der man hinten Spooky.

Toll zu sehen das auch Brent Steelman diese bremsen verkauft/montiert auf seine Räder!! (wenn ich ein CX kaufe würde... dann würde es ein Steelman sein, oder ein Epic Titan)






Jeroen






P.S. Phaty... Deutschland - Niederland: 1-3  (und ich mag kein Fussbal!!  )


----------



## ibislover (21. November 2002)

/phil


----------



## Lowrider (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Und was ist mit den uns Schweizern...he? 
Tom Boy hat soger einen Rahmen nach uns benannt 

Ritchey SwissCross

   

Noch ne Frage jeroen, du hast mal Bilder gepostet von Italienischen Rahmen, Perengetti oder so was... und hast Geschrieben das dein Kumpel ein solches Bestellt hat.

Hast du die Adresse der Firma aus Italien, die haben ein Limitiertes Oldskuul Bike im Programm mit Campa aus den 70er

saludos 
Lowrider


----------



## Lowrider (21. November 2002)

@jeroen

habs gefunden.... Pegoretti heissen die Kunstwerke 

www.pegoretticicli.com


----------



## Jeroen (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *
> 
> Und was ist mit den uns Schweizern...he?
> ...



Jah, Thomas ist ein netter Kerl.. sicher.. aber mal ehrlich.. bei die Internationale Rennen haben wir der Thomas seit einige Zeit nicht viel mehr gesehen und also auch nicht vor bei der Toppers... Leider... 




> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *
> 
> Noch ne Frage jeroen, du hast mal Bilder gepostet von Italienischen Rahmen, Perengetti oder so was... und hast Geschrieben das dein Kumpel ein solches Bestellt hat.
> ...



Pegoretti meinst du? Jah..... oh man... Mein Kumpel hat seine Marcelo seit einige wochen fertig.. und es ist sehr sehr hübsch. Verarbeitung von die Italiäner ist absolut top! Mit rechnungen, bezahlungen usw. sind die etwas weniger top (dah wir noch immer kein rechnung habe... vielleicht auch nicht so ein grosses Problem....  ).....

Neh im ernst.. Pegoretti hat mein Herz für Stahlen rennräder.... (haben auch alu, aber das ist nicht interessant  ) Die Leute bei Pego habe ein nähe freundschaft mit die Leute bei Dedacciai. Sie machen prototype für Deda um rohrsatzen zu testen und hilfen sogar mit die zusamenstellung von rohrsatzen....











Pegoretti


----------



## icke (21. November 2002)

wer bin ich


----------



## rasaldul (21. November 2002)

["bike"-Leser-outing on] Unser allerliebster Henri Lesewitz aka Punkrocker! ["bike"-Leser-outing off]


----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2002)

Henri "Hardcore" Lesewitz ... zu schade, dass er sich hier nicht mehr her traut! Wir waren doch wirklich lieb zu ihm ... wenn man mal bedenkt, wer sein Arbeitgeber ist ... ! Ich meine, es gibt ja auch nette Gerichtsvollzieher ... ! 

phaty!


----------



## Altitude (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> * Ich meine, es gibt ja auch nette Gerichtsvollzieher ... !
> 
> phaty! *



Hast Du irgendwelche Erfahrungen?

Ich finde das Peugeot-Trikot von Ihm scharf und wenn man sich die Hörnle genauer ansieht, hat er das Rad oft mit im Biergarten gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...ich bin ja so aufgeregt. Wenn alles gut geht steht großes bevor, was wahrscheinlich lediglich durch einen Besuch im Cycle Shark zu toppen wär, aber das wird auch nochmal erledigt.
> 
> Auf das Ihr mindestens so neugierig seid, wie ich aufgeregt..
> ...



Geht es denn noch whoa ... oder biste schon umgefallen???

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Hast Du irgendwelche Erfahrungen?
> *



Gerichtsvollzieher? Mann Alter ich hatte einen Bike-Shop! 1995/96 war der Gerichtsvollzieher mein bester Freund!!! Da muss man dann eben durch ...!
Aber alles bezahlt!!!  ... ausser einem, der ist verschwunden, aber den find ich auch noch!!! 

Ich glaub diesen Winter wird es wieder eine ganze Menge Bike-Läden kosten! Das wird eBay überschwemmen und eine Menge Leute in arge Probleme bringen. Ist wirklich kein Spass sowas durchzumachen

phaty


----------



## Altitude (21. November 2002)

Dieser Kelch ging "Allah akbar" noch an mir vorüber...

Allein im Nürnberger Raum haben 6 Fotografen aufgehört und fangen nun eine zweite Karriere als Taxer an...

Noch hab ich Aufträge....


----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Dieser Kelch ging "Allah akbar" noch an mir vorüber...
> 
> Allein im Nürnberger Raum haben 6 Fotografen aufgehört und fangen nun eine zweite Karriere als Taxer an...
> ...



Und demnächst druckst Du auf Dein Briefpapier: "Offizieller Profi-Fotgraf der SOKO-KOKO" - dann macht sich Helmut Newton die rosa Boxershorts nass!!!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (21. November 2002)

für das Angebot, können wir uns ja mal näher drüber unterhalten....  

der Newton hat ja jetzt die Schnauze voll von Nackten Weibern - er will jetzt nur noch Landschaften knipsen...


----------



## polo (21. November 2002)

Habe gerade aus gegebenen Anlaß den Thread über BIKE - Lesebike - Lesewitz durchgelesen. 

Die Mischung (s. auch Fertigmacher) aus ernstem Hintergrund, Glaube an das wahre MTBen und nicht an die Ware MTB, und Spaß finde ich klasse und amüsant und untersützungswürdig - v.a. vor dem Hintergrund dieses extremen Peugeot-Soil-*******-Konglomerats...

So. Dat war mein Bier dazu.

@ Phaty: auch unser Laden ging pleite (so 1996), lag aber an BIKE-lesenden Geschäftsführern...

@ Altitude: Weihnachten is ja bald, ich dann in Franggn, hast Du noch Interesse an dem Brodie-Rahmen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (21. November 2002)

glar, mecht i mir den Bock mal anschaun...

kannst dich ja dann melden...

Alex


----------



## whoa (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Geht es denn noch whoa ... oder biste schon umgefallen???
> ...


Neige zwar zum hyperventilieren, aber ansonsten geht's ganz gut.. noch ist leider nix in feuchten Tüchern..


----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> der Newton hat ja jetzt die Schnauze voll von Nackten Weibern - er will jetzt nur noch Landschaften knipsen... *



Das ist dann wohl genau umgekehrt wie bei BSG und Joe Yeti - die würden gerne geile Weiber knipsen dürfen aber nur Urlaubsfotos im Schwarzwald machen!

Life is a bitch!

@polo: Ja der thread war lustig - und ich glaube Lesewitz ist auch sehr cool! Aber wer natürlich den Nerv hat sich als BIKE-Redakteur im Classic-Forum zu outen, der muss ja schon eine *extreme* Todessehnsucht haben!!!

phaty


----------



## whoa (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> ..ich glaube Lesewitz ist auch sehr cool! Aber wer natürlich den Nerv hat sich als BIKE-Redakteur im Classic-Forum zu outen, der muss ja schon eine extreme Todessehnsucht haben!!!
> 
> phaty *



Auch dies läßt sich toppen.. 

p.s. Ich bin Mountain Bike-Redakteur..


----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Auch dies läßt sich toppen..
> ...



Ich glaub nicht, dass Jemand sowas zugeben würde ... !!!

Ach ja einen hab ich noch: Ich bin OUTCAST-Redakteur! Fachgebiet Kontinental Europäische Singlespeed Rennen! *Darauf* kann man stolz sein!

 

phaty


----------



## whoa (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Ich glaub nicht, dass Jemand sowas zugeben würde ... !!!
> *


Henri war ja auch mal Mountain Bike-Redakteur.. 




> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Ach ja einen hab ich noch: Ich bin OUTCAST-Redakteur! Fachgebiet Kontinental Europäische Singlespeed Rennen! Darauf kann man stolz sein!
> *


OUTCAST..  ..ich hab immer noch keine.


----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2002)

Mann dann sag doch was whoa....

die Dinger sind letzte Woche Donnerstag in die Post gegangen, wer jetzt noch keins heit der wurde von der Post bestraft!!!! Ich schick sofort ne andere los! Tut mir sehr leid ... Noch Jemand?????

phaty


----------



## Jean Udo Klein (21. November 2002)

Guten Tag!

Wird euch evtl. gefallen.

Grüße  Udo


----------



## whoa (21. November 2002)

falls wirklich noch eine über sein sollte, kannste mir die ja zu 'nem gbbc rennen mitbringen, dat wär echt supi! 
solang schau ich mal bei 'nem andern eisenschwein mit rein.. 

dafür das es nich ankommt muss man der post ja nich das geld in den rachen werfen.

post suckz! 

is schon 2mal passiert, das mir bei 'nem paket kein benachrichtigungszettel in den briefkasten gesteckt wurde. einmal wußte ich von dem paket nix und es wurde glatt wieder an den absender zurückgeschickt.. naja was soll ich dazu sagen.


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

ihr wisst ja was heute noch ansteht.................lalalaalaaaaaaaa

ach ja und post is echt net doll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

bevor ich mit meinem themenabend beginne......und heute gibt es wirklich ein thema hier einfach noch ein paar mal porn


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

ach ja der urheber dessen ist phil wood


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

strange.......irgend wie kann ich mich ent mit andreas anfreunden


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

klein.......immer drauf auffe augen


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

.......dafür trotzdem nett....aber alüüüüüü


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

sehr UNNNETT


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

und ein arbeitsschwein.......


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

und der themenabend wird eröffnet.....

THEMA ...............IBIS


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

nettes detail.......bis auf den ollen gummi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

sieht ein ibis heuttzutage aus......


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

es geht auch netter


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

etwas adere perspektive....aber genauso geil


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

dezent...aber neu


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

nochmal neu und nett!


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

ssp 4 life


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

....


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

wat machen die denn da


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

yammmmmm.....neu......aber who cares


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

ssp


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

die bows


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

...


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## cdeger (21. November 2002)

Wer kennt denn dieses Bike?


----------



## whoa (21. November 2002)

*7000*


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

a dream would become true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2002)




----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

immer diese SCHMAROTZER


----------



## whoa (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *Wer kennt denn dieses Bike? *


Ein Cunningham ausser Schwitz???


----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *immer diese SCHMAROTZER *



Ach Basti, das ist doch unsere grösster Spass... dir beim Power-Posten in die Nüsse treten ... !!! PUNKROCK eben ... !!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (21. November 2002)

immer macht ihre meine tagelang perfekt geplanten pläne kaputt dat tandem wäre der oberhammer gewesen....und für die 7000.....mann dat hätte nen radel gegeben...aber wer net will der hat schon


----------



## cdeger (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Ein Cunningham ausser Schwitz??? *



Gut so. Und jetzt das Hinterteil ...


----------



## whoa (21. November 2002)

Mimose!


----------



## whoa (21. November 2002)

@ cdeger
irgendwo hab ich doch hier schon was über das bike gelesen, glaub das war im zusammenhang mit'm pizza-cup..?! kann das sein..


----------



## cdeger (21. November 2002)

... das haben wir doch erst kürzlich gesehen. Beim Moderator höchstpersönlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2002)

Warum baut denn heute niemand mehr solche wunderschönen Dickschiffe!!!! Oder tut das noch irgendwer? Pure Aludosen mit garkeiner Farbe drauf ...!?

phat to the bone ...


----------



## Cycleshark (21. November 2002)

naabend cedegerli

aus welcher beik magaziin ausgabe isn des cünni?


----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2002)

Hat sich da nicht letztens einer beschwert, das Niveau wäre so am abstinken in diesem Thread....!?! ...
Ich hab hingegen das Gefühl, wir erreichen gerade ungekannte Höhen!!!

Super Show heute Abend Männer...

Cünni!!! wie süüüüüüüüss!!!  

phat


----------



## cdeger (21. November 2002)

Des "cünni" vom Markus hatten wir in der 11/12 Nummer im Jahre des Herrn 1994.

Oder meintest Du des grüne Heftli, mit Cünni und seinem "cünni"? Da sollen andere suchen.



@phat: Das Niveau, das der Gemahl der hier abgebildeten Dame hat, sehen wahre Kenner doch erst aus der Nähe. Die Gussets, die er seinen Alu-Rohrverbindungen antut, lassen sich in Worten gar nicht treffend beschreiben - und unter 60 kb auch nicht. Muss man halt beizeiten zu Herrn Deinhard pilgern ...

So, und jetzt ein kleiner Ausflug in ein anderes Niveau:


----------



## ZeFlo (21. November 2002)

... jacquie  phelan nach dem moorbad  

eine gaaanz grosse

hebt auch wieder das nivoo  

ciao mädelz
flo


----------



## odelay (21. November 2002)

was ist das denn nun?
Body-Painting
Fango-Packung 
Ganzkörpertattoo ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (21. November 2002)

Nabend.


ein Rad das ich damals geil fand und das ich heute immer noch kaufen würde:






Ok, eine andere Sattelstütze würde ich schon reinmachen...

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2002)

Einfach nur      

für Deine Hammer Signature!!!

3 rings for the herd under the sky
7 for the oldies in their halls of stone
9 for mortal men doomed to die
1 for the dark lord on his dark throne

1 speed to rule them all
1 speed to find them
1 speed to bring them all
and in the darkness bind them


----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Nabend.
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es eigentlich "New-Timer"? 
Hier ist das Bike das ich heute geil finde - und morgen kaufen würde!!!


----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2002)




----------



## Staabi (21. November 2002)

Ich hab' ja seit heute eine Digitalkamera, das wollte ich direkt mal nutzen um Euch eine Neuerung an meinem FRO zu zeigen:






am VR natürlich auch...

Nein, Herr Lizard, ich werde jetzt nicht dutzende Bilder meiner Frau in den Thread stellen  .

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *
> Nein, Herr Lizard, ich werde jetzt nicht dutzende Bilder meiner Frau in den Thread stellen  .
> *



Aber wahrscheinlich auf die Festplatte hochladen!!! Das ist ja nun wirklich der wahre Grund für Digi-Cams ... obwohl bei Dir könnte ich mir fast vorstellen, dass Du sie wirklich gekauft hast, um Bikes zu fotografieren ... !
Und überhaupt wieso kannst Du meine Gedanken lesen????

phaty
istsehrbesorgt!


----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2002)

Babe of the day - heute aus Frankreich ... und sogar auf einem Fahrrad!






Sophie Marceau - feuchte Träume 1982!

Monsieur LePhat!


----------



## odelay (22. November 2002)

Die klassische Feindbildversammlung:


----------



## joe yeti (22. November 2002)

in 2facher hinsicht!

1. puzlizei!
2. fahren cd! 

was sagt uns das?


----------



## icke (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *in 2facher hinsicht!
> 
> 1. puzlizei!
> ...



3. der kaffee schmeckt wie Koyotenkacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *
> 
> 3. der kaffee schmeckt wie Koyotenkacke. *



Genau,

es geht doch nichts über Jolly-Espresso in Florenz:

eine kleine Familienrösterei mit eigener Espressobar

Jetzt wollen unsere imerialistischen amerikanischen Freunde auch noch das gute alte Butterbrot als Luxus-Fastfood einführen...

Und ich dacht immer nach klein George W. kann es nicht mehr schlimmer kommen....


----------



## icke (22. November 2002)

Freu Dich daran wie es ist, es könnte schlimmer Kommen.
Ick fruete mich und es kam Schlimmer.
aber das hier ist doch schön
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1971307517


 schönes Wochenende


----------



## Sylvester (22. November 2002)

@ staabi:

...da war ich mit meinem panther anno 89 ja schon dicht dran (siehe schimmeliges ebay bild), mit dem hochladen auf die festplatte wäre ich aber vorsichtig - wenn sich da mal einer einhackt und die dame die bilder im netz wiederfindet ist die scheidung morgen kpmplett  das war dann ein kurzes ehevergnügen...

deger/ebay sein dank, dass ich wohl nächste woche zumindest die "sammlung" aller meiner jemals in besessenen mtb´s vervollständigt habe... der alte kettler liegt ja auch noch im keller rum


----------



## Sylvester (22. November 2002)

-


----------



## lebaron (22. November 2002)

mann PHATY warum musst du mein pulver verschießen....den schönen landhei wollte ich für seite 300 aufheben......das wäre angemessen gewesen........*heult wie ein scvhloßhund*


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla
> bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla
> ...



jetzt reicht's aber HEULSUSE!   

Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst! Punkt aus..


----------



## lebaron (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> jetzt reicht's aber HEULSUSE!
> ...




och whoa

net schon wieder.....du weist doch wie das gemeint ist.....toternst

mensch whööäääääsche......dat hast du mir selbst geprädigt net alles sooooo ernst zu nehmen...in diesem sinne bla bla , neeee

cheers


----------



## ZeFlo (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *  cheers *




... aber nur alkoholfrei  

sonst muss ein erziehungsberechtigter anwesend sein, wegen der aufsicht und so....    


kannseindummesmaulwiedernichthalten
flo


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

@ lebaron
Ich komm bei Deinem Smiley-Einsatz einfach nich mit.. 
5mal  ohne einen einzigen  oder  sind für mich ernst.
. aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

..starte ich einfach mal den Run auf 7046 mit ein paar Pics aus Pete's Schatztruhe, dem Cycle Shark.


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)




----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

=)


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

..hier also ein Attitude


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

__________________
10th Anniversary


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

grellow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

...ganzen Schätzchen!


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

..!


----------



## Sylvester (22. November 2002)

...wie jetzt? noch kein aktuelles bild von tomacs-eimer auf der seite??


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

..für phaty, wen sonst?!


----------



## Cycleshark (22. November 2002)

hallo old skuulers

wenn ich mal zeit und ne digi habe, gibts n'update....
das curtlo is übrigens auch vom speichel quark..... 

es grüsst aus zurigo

onkle pete


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

.


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

..die Zwote!


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

.


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

..anscheinend nich genug bekommen!


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

...neumodisches!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (22. November 2002)

... man sollte die Blumen im Garten farblich IMMER passend zu den Komponenten am Bike wählen  







Mann ist mir schlecht ;-[


----------



## Hoerni (22. November 2002)

... ich kann gar nicht so viel fressen wie ich kotzen muss - 

ROT GEHÖRT VERBOTEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

@ Hoerni
Uuiiihhhh..... das DIng is ja die Härte! 


p.s. Ich hab das Teil, alle beide.. YIPPEH!


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

Hier ein paar lustige Videos.


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *
> ROT GEHÖRT VERBOTEN!!!!!!!!
> *



Soweit würd ich nich gehen..  ..Schaltung und Bremsen samt Hebel würd ich mit Kußhand nehmen!


----------



## Hoerni (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> p.s. Ich hab das Teil, alle beide.. YIPPEH!  [/B]



Rock ON Brother!!

Welche Bikes schraubst denn drunter? Aber machs mal in ein paar Tagen publik - wir verstehen uns?!

OIOIOIOI rote Ventilkappen fehlen noch NÄ!


----------



## Hoerni (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *..Schaltung und Bremsen samt Hebel würd ich mit Kußhand nehmen!  *



Vor allem die Hebel, vor allem  diese


----------



## ZeFlo (22. November 2002)

... ist diese postingwut  

whoarrior geht's dir gut, bist du es selbst, hattest du näheren kontakt zum baron  


inechtersorge  
flo


----------



## whoa (22. November 2002)

@ hoerni
türlich, türlich..  ..bin ja nich ganz plem plem, ein bisschen, aber nich ganz! 


@ flo
schieb's auf die nahenden prüfungen.. dienstag geht's los.. 



schon.ganz.wuschig
whoa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reisenistgesund (22. November 2002)

was sind denn das für zughüllen, wo gibts die?


----------



## frozenfrogz (22. November 2002)

Ich würde mal auf JAGWIRE tippen.


----------



## phatlizard (22. November 2002)

Nobelpreisträger auf dem Singlespeeder? Na klar ...!


----------



## joe yeti (22. November 2002)

uns mal mehr rad fahren!

    

PS: hast du von mir 10 per post erhalten, phaty?

joe


----------



## phatlizard (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *uns mal mehr rad fahren!
> 
> 
> ...



Klar! Viel wichtiger wäre dann noch, hast Du die Outcast erhalten? Die habe ich nämlich schon vor dem Geldeingang verschickt! Oder hast Du mir das schon gesagt??? CONFUSED!!! Und 10 war natürlich viel zu viel - jetzt gibt es No. 9 natürlich frei! 
Ehm Moment mal - ich hab zwei verschiedene Adressen von Dir!????  
Sag mal Bescheid!!!

Ich glaub das Medien-Geschäft ist nix für mich!!!!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (22. November 2002)

adresse schicken und nr. 9 zu verechnen is ok!

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von reisenistgesund _
> *was sind denn das für zughüllen, wo gibts die? *



Die Hüllen mit Kevlarfäden drin sind von Jagwire - sollte es bei Point zu kaufen geben.

So - hab da zufällig auf meinem Compi noch ein paar lustige Bildchen gefunden - die will ich Euch ja nicht vorenthalten


----------



## roesli (22. November 2002)

...sein, dass das eine oder andere Bike schon mal da war - aber wer kann bei 177 Seiten noch den Ueberblick behalten?


----------



## roesli (22. November 2002)

weeeeeeeh.....


----------



## roesli (22. November 2002)

.. passend zur Jahreszeit! - Alu soll ja im Strassensalz nicht rosten


----------



## lebaron (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *...sein, dass das eine oder andere Bike schon mal da war - aber wer kann bei 177 Seiten noch den Ueberblick behalten? *



ganz klar......ICH........und dein buntes 2. bike hatten wir schon...aber geil sind se trotzdem!!!


----------



## phatlizard (22. November 2002)

... denn ich hab gerade in einem Englischen Forum einen Entwurf für ein neues T-Shirt (Wool-Jersey!) gesehen:

*27 fuc*ing speeds? * 

Über sowas könnt ich mich ja total beömmeln ... !!!  

phaty


----------



## lebaron (22. November 2002)

*sehen will*

mann sind die alle kaputt


----------



## cdeger (22. November 2002)

Jetzt mal was für starke Kerle ...


----------



## phatlizard (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *Jetzt mal was für starke Kerle ... *



American Cyclery San Fransisco???


----------



## SOKO_KOKO (22. November 2002)

Wir haben jetzt eine eigene Identität ... und die ist erst mal über meinen Computer angelegt worden ... SKANDAL!!!! Phaty hat zwei Screen-Names!!!

Nee nee ist nur für offizielle Anlässe!!! Und davon gibt es in naher Zukunft eine Menge!!

i.A. der SOKO KOKO (die noch garnix davon weiss!)

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (22. November 2002)

Nabend,

those were the days:







 

American Cyclery ist richtig. Das Schweizer Bike Magazin war schon ziemlich cool...

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## phatlizard (22. November 2002)

... ich hab da gearde was sehr lustiges unter dem Antwort-Feld dieses Threads gefunden ... nee echt jetzt????

phaty


----------



## Staabi (22. November 2002)

Einen hab`ich noch:






Ihr müsst doch zugeben, das dagegen meine Lycra-Verfehlungen von vor ein paar Seiten wirklich harmlos sind...

Michael


----------



## lebaron (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... ich hab da gearde was sehr lustiges unter dem Antwort-Feld dieses Threads gefunden ... nee echt jetzt????
> 
> phaty *



*kringelt sich auf dem boden*

kanntest du das echt nicht.....darum gibt es auch die verschiedenfarbigen ordner..........LOL


----------



## phatlizard (22. November 2002)

Das hat jetzt aber weh getan Staabi ... 

Aber keine Angst Du siehts auf den alten Bildern immer noch sehr Porno aus!!!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (22. November 2002)

... eines einzelnen Potsdammers!!!

For Basti Only: Carmen Electra!


----------



## lebaron (22. November 2002)

When we start to rock
We never want to stop again

Hit the lights !




...schließlich muss ich meine zitatedingsbumsdingenstradition hochalten...


----------



## roesli (22. November 2002)

..Airbag, Airbag....

wenn schon Frauen DANN RICHTIGE!!!

...und keine Präsentationsmodelle der plastischen Chirurgie!


----------



## whoa (23. November 2002)

..her mit richtigen Frauen.. 











Da brauch ich nix mehr hinzuzufügen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bertzl (23. November 2002)

brrrwürx......
müßtet ihr mal meine hitsche sehen... sunn (kennt das noch jemand) 5000 in doppelchrom: cromoly der rahmen und chrom obendrauf . dazu jede menge errötende teilchen und die quütschgölben maguras. als krönenden krönkörken noch nen hinternpiekenden flite titanium in puffrot...
hab leider keine kamera um das teil zu fotokrapimpeln und hier reinzustellen.
ätsch- ich fahr jetzt mit damit zum bäker frühstücken :,)


----------



## phatlizard (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bertzl _
> *brrrwürx......
> müßtet ihr mal meine hitsche sehen... sunn (kennt das noch jemand) 5000 in doppelchrom: cromoly der rahmen und chrom obendrauf . dazu jede menge errötende teilchen und die quütschgölben maguras. als krönenden krönkörken noch nen hinternpiekenden flite titanium in puffrot...
> hab leider keine kamera um das teil zu fotokrapimpeln und hier reinzustellen.
> ätsch- ich fahr jetzt mit damit zum bäker frühstücken :,) *



Interessanter Schreibstil - macht unserem Basti wirklich Konkurrenz - Basti schreibt lediglich zu schnell, aber Bertzl hat ne neue Sprache erfunden!!!
... fotokrapimpln ist mein Lieblingswort ...

phaty


----------



## lebaron (23. November 2002)

bliebe nur noch zu überlegen welche sprache das wäre......wenn ich aus deinem wohnort "bln. was ja eigentlich berlin sein müsste schließen will......da steht man dialektmäßig echt im regen.......denn..................ach wat schreib ick hier eigentlich für'n gestammel.....keine..............ahnung......komische rede/sprechedingsbums auf jeden fall


----------



## phatlizard (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *bliebe nur noch zu überlegen welche sprache das wäre......wenn ich aus deinem wohnort "bln. was ja eigentlich berlin sein müsste schließen will......da steht man dialektmäßig echt im regen.......denn..................ach wat schreib ick hier eigentlich für'n gestammel.....keine..............ahnung......komische rede/sprechedingsbums auf jeden fall *



Basti geh sofort Deine Medikamente  einnehmen ... vorher sollst du doch nicht posten!


----------



## lebaron (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Basti geh sofort Deine Medikamente  einnehmen ... vorher sollst du doch nicht posten! *



NÖ


----------



## itz (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SOKO_KOKO _
> *Wir haben jetzt eine eigene Identität ... und die ist erst mal über meinen Computer angelegt worden ... SKANDAL!!!! Phaty hat zwei Screen-Names!!!
> 
> Nee nee ist nur für offizielle Anlässe!!! Und davon gibt es in naher Zukunft eine Menge!!
> ...



... jetzt weiss sie es ja ... !

Jung aber nich das Du mir ne gespaltene Persönlichkeit wirst  Um es mit den Worten von Bertzl zusagen: 

"doppelchrom: cromoly der rahmen und chrom obendrauf"

Sachen gibts die gibts gar nicht  ... 

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> "
> ...




LOL

so isser unser itzelmännchen......


----------



## itz (23. November 2002)

Ja hier bin ich wer ruft?!  

Basti, willst Du mir nich mal Fotos mailen ... will auch mal wieder Bilder posten und hab keine mehr  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Det is ja n neuer Classiker - wa .... hab ick noch jarnich jesehen!!!  

Bis gleich Itz!

phaty
I am on the raod again ... !


----------



## ElectricZorro (23. November 2002)

weiss nich ob schon mal gezeigt. Waren mir hammerzuviele Threads um alle durchzugucken. 

Mein persönlicher Urban Cruiser. Damit ist man coolster Mann in der Straße. Tja ist leider kein 26" aber immerhin von Cannondale gebaut.


----------



## odelay (23. November 2002)

High-Tech-Bonanzarad für Yuppies


----------



## nils (23. November 2002)

@ElectricZorro:

Rspekt, du bist sehr mutig!

Duck dich, Phaty dürfte schon am Schwung ausholen sein


----------



## Staabi (23. November 2002)

Hallo,

eine Liegerad ist ja schön und gut, aber richtig cool ist man erst, wenn man mit dem Lieger einen Wheelie fahren kann:






Ich kann mich ja damit rausreden, das das bei meinem Kurzlieger schon prinzipbedingt nicht funktioniert ;-)

Das Cannondale mag ich aber schon deswegen nicht, weil es einen Obenlenker hat...

Viele Grüße,

Staabi, der früher ein Radius Peer Gynt als Alltagsrad hatte (mit Bob Trailer zum Wasserkisten kaufen) und heute hin und wieder mit dem 16V unterwegs ist.


----------



## Staabi (23. November 2002)

Bin jetzt zu faul um in den Keller zu stiefeln und ein Foto zu machen, aber so sieht ein Radius 16V aus:






Meins ist allerdings rot und hat eine PBC Rennradkurbel sowie eine klassische Mavic Vorderrad-Nabe.

Grüße,

Staabi


----------



## ElectricZorro (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Hallo,
> 
> eine Liegerad ist ja schön und gut, aber richtig cool ist man erst, wenn man mit dem Lieger einen Wheelie fahren kann:
> ...


----------



## phatlizard (24. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ElectricZorro _
> *
> Mein persönlicher Urban Cruiser. Damit ist man coolster Mann in der Straße. Tja ist leider kein 26" aber immerhin von Cannondale gebaut. *



Endlich sieht man auch mal einen dieser Gynäkologenstühle in freier Wildbahn!
Ich dachte schon, die hätte Cracknfail nur gebaut um Ihren Aktionären zu erklären, warum das Geld alle ist ... 

"Also wir haben da 20 Trillionen Dollar in die Entwicklung einer Liege-Dose gesteckt aber damit sind wir leider 20 Jahre zu früh ... "

Ich nehme mal an, der Bock tauch im nächsten Video von "Fettes Brot" auf ... 

yo phaty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (24. November 2002)

... tortur für die augen, wieder was schönes und gepflegtes

 auch was zum niederknien  oh hölzerner philip


----------



## ZeFlo (24. November 2002)

... gleich noch eins davon


----------



## phatlizard (24. November 2002)

Sehr schön Flo - very seeeeeeeexy ...

Aber es sieht so aus, als würder der Bock gerade kurz vor seinem Versand an die Redaktion von Bike stehen um getestet zu werden ... weil da sind keine Pedale dran!!!!????

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (24. November 2002)

... carbon kurbeln in 175  muss man(n)frau sich sorgen machen um den hölzernen philip  

ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (24. November 2002)

... exclusively with


----------



## ZeFlo (24. November 2002)

... a.k.a koko master of the yetifake with magura "henkel" oil pipelines  soll nicht leer ausgehen


----------



## ZeFlo (24. November 2002)

... was zum thema, für alle ausserhalb der pubertät


----------



## ZeFlo (24. November 2002)

... eins der geilsten ausfallenden pauls/sycip


----------



## ZeFlo (24. November 2002)

... especially for phat the lizard:

m.c. drunken in the bathtub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (24. November 2002)

so nachdem meine tatsatur jetzt mit sabber wegen dem holzphil geflutet wurde bin ich wieder fit.......


UND SORRY floibex......aber den sycip hatte ich schon

trotzdem ein schönes exemplar

ach ja und f von a aus b rockt wie hölle


----------



## ZeFlo (24. November 2002)

... roadtrain - no comments


----------



## ZeFlo (24. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *....
> ein schönes exemplar die f von a aus b, rockt wie hölle *




tztztztz da bist du wohl noch zu jung für   

ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (24. November 2002)

.... letzte! es ist dunkel und ich muss ins bett  

für die 5dler unter uns  sind sie doch oft wirklich putzig....


----------



## phatlizard (24. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> UND SORRY floibex......aber den sycip hatte ich schon
> *



Oh shut the fu*k up  ... welches hattest Du denn noch nicht??? 
Du hast doch mehr Bilder als die Google Bildsuchmaschine!

Na floibex da hast Du aber wirklich eine Helden-Arbeit getan um den Thread im Nivoo in den Himmel zu heben ... !!! Respekt!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (24. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Oh shut the fu*k up  ... welches hattest Du denn noch nicht???
> ...



sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

*basti der wissen will was obödienzverhältnisse sind und nirgends eine erklärung findet*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (24. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... exclusively with  *


Danke danke danke.. 

Dafür hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf's Hot.. 

..morgen sollten die letzten Teile eintrudeln. Hoff ich..


----------



## phatlizard (24. November 2002)

sehr schön whoa ... !!! Ich bin stolz auf Dich ...

Ich wusste noch garnicht, dass es ein Salsa-Fully gibt .... schön! Taugt das was??


----------



## roesli (24. November 2002)

...muss was ganz neues für die kommende Saison sein - und überrascht mich ein wenig. Nachdem die neuen Besitzer von Salsa, Quality Bicycle Products, die Pfefferschoten übernommen haben, haben sie durchaus Wert darauf gelegt, alte Traditionen, welche den Namen ausgemacht haben, aufrecht zu erhalten.... - 

Besonders deshalb, dass da ein Alu-Fullyrahmen gezeigt wird...  - bisher war Stahl die heilige Regel... :-( - ist sicherlich ein brauchbares Rad, aber wohl nur noch vom Namen her ein Salsa.....

Bleib wohl dabei, dass es nur ein Salsa Fully gibt, und das nennt sich El Kaboing - soll doch jemand mal ein Bildchen bringen davon


----------



## Jeroen (24. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _



Was hängt dort im hintengrund...??? Ein Salsa Starrgabel oder so???


----------



## DocSnyder (24. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *bisher war Stahl die heilige Regel... :-(*



Sodom und CroMorra!


----------



## eL (24. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... was zum thema, für alle ausserhalb der pubertät *


super gabel da vorne dranne!!!!
hätt ich ja auch gerne aber bissel zu deuer


----------



## phatlizard (24. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> Was hängt dort im hintengrund...??? Ein Salsa Starrgabel oder so???   *



Surly now has a slew of affordable, disc-ready rigid forks including straight-blade and 29".


----------



## phatlizard (24. November 2002)




----------



## bsg (25. November 2002)

habe übrigens irgendwo gelesen daß das phil wood ti-ssp bei independent gebaut wird ...


----------



## phatlizard (25. November 2002)

Das ist korrekt - ich möchte daher garnicht erst wissen, was es kosten wird!!!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (25. November 2002)

MOIN,

Meines wissen gab es zwei SalsaFUllys, die noch aus Ross kleinen wirren Kopf stammten:

Das El Kaboing = Stahl-Hauptrahmen mit Alu-Hintebau, Horst-Link und AMP-Dämpfer (ich hätte fast eins in den Staaten gekauft, aber der Verkäufer wollt mich mit den Versandkosten abzocken)


Dann hab ich in einer 97er MBA noch ein DH-Fully aus Stahl für das Team gesehen, leider keinen Namen um Kopf,

ich werd mal die BIlder posten...wenn ich se finde:

@ Phaty
Und Dein Wochenende noch schön verbracht???


----------



## phatlizard (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> @ Phaty
> Und Dein Wochenende noch schön verbracht??? *



Tja, wenn die SOKOKOKO in Darmstadt eine Ska-Party in einem Keller-Club heimsucht ... was glaubst Du wohl, wie das abläuft... !!!  

phaty


----------



## Altitude (25. November 2002)

WiE hoch war die Kaution für euch???


----------



## Altitude (25. November 2002)

Zwar nur ein HT aber MEINS!!!!

Mein neues Winterprojekt:

Ein 96er Ala carte in Tequillagreen:


----------



## Jeroen (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Surly now has a slew of affordable, disc-ready rigid forks including straight-blade and 29".
> ...



Phatlizard: Zehn punkten!

Danke!


----------



## phatlizard (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> Phatlizard: Zehn punkten!
> ...



Ich geb doch alles für die Deutsch-Holländische Freundschaft!  

@Altitude: Och im Knast waren wir nicht, dafür sind KOKO und ich jetzt verliebt! Also nicht ineinander - obwohl, dass sind wir eh ... 
Aber Koko hat sich nicht an das Mädel getraut, wir wussten nicht zu welchem Skinhead sie gehör!!! 
Naja und über meine erzähl ich mal noch nix - aber ich muss dringed wieder nach Darmstadt ...!!!

phaty

P.S.: Abbelwoi (Apfelwein) - da liegt kein Segen drauf!


----------



## Altitude (25. November 2002)

das wenigstens die Saar- und Reinländer einen schönen Abend hatten... wir wären gerne noch zum Feieren gebliebnen, aber leider der verfi**** Job...

Bis die Tage und viel Spaß...

Alex


----------



## phatlizard (25. November 2002)

Wenn man natürlich auch immer nur an Gisela rumknabbert, dann kann da ja nix bei rauskommen!!!

phaty


----------



## itz (25. November 2002)

Moin Männers,

der Grossteil von Euch scheint ja wieder heile Heim gekommen zu sein. Ähhh weiss eigentlich jetzt jemand ob wir den Taxi fahrer als Ehrenmitglied in die SOKO aufgenommen haben  

Ach ja und wo bekomme ich einen Lederhut her  ....
... und Närnbercha das nächste mal bleibt ihr zum a'weng feier'n  

Chris, der ein Mädel kennt das gestern den restlichen Tag mit reihern verbracht hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wenn man natürlich auch immer nur an Gisela rumknabbert, dann kann da ja nix bei rauskommen!!!
> 
> phaty *



Schmeckt aber!!

oder Phaty???

Wieviel Lebkuchen hast Du noch...


----------



## phatlizard (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Moin Männers,
> 
> der Grossteil von Euch scheint ja wieder heile Heim gekommen zu sein. Ähhh weiss eigentlich jetzt jemand ob wir den Taxi fahrer als Ehrenmitglied in die SOKO aufgenommen haben
> *



Nee aber wir haben ihn stillgelegt, als er uns erzählen wollte, dass ein Carbon-Rahmen flexibel ist ... der war wohl Strassenfahrer ...!!!

phaty
Der ein Mädel kennt von dem er nicht den Namen kennt ....  
Itz ich komm bald wieder...


----------



## Altitude (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> phaty
> Der ein Mädel kennt von dem er nicht den Namen kennt ....
> Itz ich komm bald wieder... *



Den Dialekt nicht verstanden oder sich nicht getraut nach Namen und Telefonnummer zu Fragen??? 

@itz
vielen dank für speiß und trank

alex
dderamsonntagarbeitenmusste


----------



## phatlizard (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Schmeckt aber!!
> ...



Den hat Mama gebunkter!

Wir hatten aber bei Itz noch welchem zum Frühstück! Den Rest hat dann wohl seine Freundin als Abendessen verspeist, wenn sie da schon wieder feste Nahrung zu sich nehmen konnte!!! 

Boaaaah is mir schlecht ... !

phaty


----------



## itz (25. November 2002)

Wieder kommen ... jo wie gesagt ... kein Problem, wat mut dat mut  ...
Andy bemüht dann PARTYAMT.de und sagt uns wo wir hin müssen ... aber dann gibts für Dich nur Apfelwein  

Chris


----------



## Altitude (25. November 2002)

zu meinem Salsa geäußert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *zu meinem Salsa geäußert     *



Mann Alter,

hier geht es doch gerade um Weiber und Alkohol - also Du musst schon die Prioritäten im Auge behalten ... naja immerhin ist das ALaCarte ja TIQUILA-Grün!!!

Wohlsein!

phaty


----------



## itz (25. November 2002)

Hey Alex, Speis und Trank .... kein Problem und immer wieder.

... und Phaty wurde schlicht weg überrumpelt von der Kleinen ... dass er überhaupt nach Hause gefunden hat, grenzt an ein Wunder  

An Lebkuchen (*warum hab ich eigentlich kein Kilo geordert ... weisella sucks*) war nicht zu denken, Zwieback war das höchste der Gefühle ... komisch versteh ich eigentlich gar nicht  

Chris ... der ja so kein Bock hat irgendwas zu tun ...


----------



## Altitude (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Mann Alter,
> ...


´
Nun ja, bei mir sind Frau(en) und Alkohol gang und gebe (ihr solltet mal nach Frangen kommen  rost: ), muß sich nur um die richitge Frau und dien richtigen Alk handeln...

(ich hätte den Salsa vielleicht doch eher in der farbe Vinorojo nehmen sollen - passt besser zum Weinkeller)


----------



## rasaldul (25. November 2002)

@itz
auch von meiner seite aus besten dank für die reichhaltige verpflegung (der kaffe pusht meinen kreislauf immer noch)!


war ein richtig lustiges wochenende und die ska-party hätte ich auch gerne noch mitgenommen (mit richtig hemmungslos viel alk), aber altitude musste ja arbeiten und somit war das wohl das beste für uns alle! 

hoppedihopp - schoppe in die kopp´!

@alditüte
hilfe schaut der salsa schei$$e aus (die farbe)! so, jetzt hast du deine äußerung  !


----------



## Altitude (25. November 2002)

@rasaldul

vielen Dank für die Blumen!!!
Das nächste Mal setz ich Dich an der Autobahn aus


----------



## rasaldul (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *@rasaldul
> 
> vielen Dank für die Blumen!!!
> Das nächste Mal setz ich Dich an der Autobahn aus  *


dann behalt´ ich meine xc pro und kauf mir den singleator im laden! ha!


----------



## Altitude (25. November 2002)

Spielverderber!! 


Du solltest mal wieder dein Bildchen tauschen...


----------



## rasaldul (25. November 2002)

nichts leichter als das! dürfte dir bekannt vorkommen, oder?    

@koko
sorry, aber ich wurde ja quasi genötigt, wird bald wieder rückgängig gemacht! versprochen!


----------



## lebaron (25. November 2002)

auf ner ska party waren die herren also.......so ein dreck und ich war nicht da.......dat wärja'n fest gewesen......

@phaty dat hätteste ja ruhig erzählen können

@alditüte......

die farbe aht nen geilen namen ist aber trotzdem zum kotzen....aber eine nette radel haste da

@all

weiter so.....................und fangt an euch an die tanten zu erinnern..............*bilder sehen will*


----------



## Altitude (25. November 2002)

Liebes "Barönchen", 

ich find die Farbe auch schräg, aber der Ross war halt damals so, und ein SALSA muß bunt sein!!

die Alditüte

@Rasadul

Mein HELD!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (25. November 2002)

hier was fürs auto: einfach hinten drauf kleben *g*


----------



## Altitude (25. November 2002)

Uns KingKahn,

is er net süß


----------



## Hoerni (25. November 2002)

.. after SSession erhaschen können - SSingelgeSSpeedete Male deSS nächtlichen Popotrips aufer Zanzfläche mit anschlieSSendem Abgang übern BierglaSSlenker  

Aua!


----------



## polo (25. November 2002)

@ Horny: Das sieht nicht lecker aus.  

@ Ska-Profis: Wen habe ich denn da als mein Benutzerbild verwendet???


----------



## Altitude (25. November 2002)

@Hoerni
Mann, der Kerl (oder bist das DU??)hat auch schon bessere Zeiten gesehn, AUA 

und sind die narben sonst gut verheilt????


----------



## Hoerni (25. November 2002)

.. echte Rude Boy, der hält alles aus ;-]

Nee, das bin ich nicht, ich schaffe immer nur die Knie - beim Sprung vom Verstärker auf die Bühne  

Dachte ich hätt mir mal ne Rippe gebrochen, geil auf die Fresse gelegt im Wald, Kurve nicht gekroegt. Der Arzt bei dem ich war wurde suuuupersauer als ich die Frage nach dem Helm mit NÖÖÖ beantwortete - seine Praxis war voller Bikepix und so  

ääähhmmm ....


----------



## whoa (25. November 2002)

@ Hoerni
Nich mit mir Kollege, besorg Dir also schonmal 'nen Kopfdeckel..  ..das Hot is fahrbereit!

@ Altitude
Hör nich auf die ganzen Dummschwätzer, das Tequila Green sieht hammer fett aus..!


----------



## onespeed (25. November 2002)

moin jongens,

das freut mich ja, dass ihr alle wieder heil zuhause angekommen seid.
ich hab's dann auch irgendwann im morgengrauen geschafft... schlappe sieben kilometer per pedes hehehe... unter dem alkeinfluss kam mir das wie'n  katzensprung vor.

@phaty: ich hör immer äbbelwoi dabei gab's doch nur bier... oder wart ihr noch auf ner andern party  

@itzelchen: danke für die leeeebkuchen und den lecker kaffee... ähm wann sagtest du noch geht die neue seite online?


@koko: die gunst der mädels kannste noch für dich gewinnen, denn so wie die aussahen werden die in den nächsten tagen ihren frisör verklagen... als zukünftiger junganwalt ist das deine chance  

ach ja, mein handy ist natürlich nicht mehr aufgetaucht...war ja erst drei wochen alt mit gerade verlängertem zwei jahres vertrag  
ich hoffe das ding implodiert dem unehrlichen finder am ohr und reist ihm die birne vom hals.

trotzdem war's ein fetter abend
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yours
äbbelwoihalsenoi


----------



## lebaron (25. November 2002)

mann dieses asphaltflechtenopfer kann einem ja echt nur leid tun....

mann mann dat tut beim hingucken weh*autsch*:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (25. November 2002)

die Farbe ist krass alter - mußt Du nur noch als SS aufbauen - und am besten ne Parker Manitou FS Ti in Kawagrün von allo dazumal ;-] 

YEAHH -  


@Whoa Apropos Deckel - hab immer noch keinen - wo gibts denn einen der mir meine föntolle nicht versaut? Hab da immer n Problem mit!!

@ Leningrad Cowboy - hast du etwa vorne n Loch in deinen Deckel geschnitten?


----------



## Kokopelli (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, sagen wir es mal so...im Gegensatz zu Dir hatte ich in den letzten sieben Monaten S.. und hab das 17-jährige Mädel einfach mal in Ruhe gelassen und ihr lieber weiterhin die ganze Zeit auf den Hintern geschaut. Was, wenn man es 5 Stunden lang macht und viel Bier konsumiert, auch sehr befriedigend wirken kann

@itzanke nochmal für die Herberge...hab mich auf der Rückfahrt nochmal selbst übertroffen...248 und volle Möhre Rammstein kommt schon sehr geiel!

@floibex: du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass mir diese verzogene  Berliner Göre von S. 285 gefällt?BÄH...widderlich!

Gruß koko


----------



## Kokopelli (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> @koko: die gunst der mädels kannste noch für dich gewinnen, denn so wie die aussahen werden die in den nächsten tagen ihren frisör verklagen... als zukünftiger junganwalt ist das deine chance
> ...



Nee,wir meinen doch die Einzige, die vernünftig aussah, rotes Oberteil(bauchfrei) und Jeans.Die wo du......ähm....liest Nicole eigentlich mit?

Koko*duckt sich*


----------



## onespeed (25. November 2002)

> @ Leningrad Cowboy - hast du etwa vorne n Loch in deinen Deckel geschnitten?
> 
> [/B]



ne, ich trag ne sonderanfertigung von rudy project


----------



## Hoerni (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> ne, ich trag ne sonderanfertigung von rudy project  *



Du coole Sau!!


----------



## Hoerni (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ Hoerni
> Nich mit mir Kollege, besorg Dir also schonmal 'nen Kopfdeckel..  ..das Hot is fahrbereit!
> *



Ja sauber!! Dann laß uns mal die Wampen am WE den Teufelsberg raufwuchten und anständig runtersemmeln HEHEHEHE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (25. November 2002)

..mit Radius und einem fähigen Airbrusher - wenn wir es schon von mal von Liegerädern hatten


----------



## onespeed (25. November 2002)

wat is dat denn ???     






hier von der em 99


----------



## lebaron (25. November 2002)

das bild bewegt sich ja..........so viel INPUT verkraftet mein hirn doch gar nicht auf einmal.....geschweige denn meine augen.......

mann mann


ich mach mir echt sorgen......alles so komisch hier.......


----------



## ElectricZorro (25. November 2002)

.....Hässlichkeit kennt kein Pardon:


----------



## ElectricZorro (25. November 2002)

Nicht schön, aber auch nicht funtionell. Aber meins.


----------



## lebaron (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ElectricZorro _
> *Nicht schön, aber auch nicht funtionell. Aber meins.   *



mann mann mann

für dieses hohe maß an selbstverdingsbumsung und masochismus......

mann dat muss  geben


----------



## phatlizard (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> @phaty: ich hör immer äbbelwoi dabei gab's doch nur bier... oder wart ihr noch auf ner andern party
> *



Da sieht man mal wieder wie absolut breit Du warst Andy ... ! Natürlich gab es da auch Abbelwoi - sauer gespritzt ... wie sich das schon anhört!

Darmstadt Fu*king rocks!!!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ElectricZorro _
> *.....Hässlichkeit kennt kein Pardon: *



Och so hässlich ist das Ding ja nicht - für ne Dose - aber der absolute Verzicht auf Lenkergriffe ist schon beeindruckend!

phaty


----------



## ElectricZorro (26. November 2002)

@phat

Hast Du dabei vielleicht übersehen, dass ich eher komplett auf eine Bremsanlage verzichtet habe ????? 

Wer bremst ist feige und verliert 

Z


----------



## Altitude (26. November 2002)

hier ist, nach vemehrten Wunsch mal ein Bild von dem einzigen Salsa-Serien-Fully

Den hätt ich fast aus den USA gekauft, aber der VK war leider ein Trottel:


@Hoerni
Nee, den hab ich auch gesehen, aber meiner lag noch bei nem Bekannten im Lager...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ElectricZorro _
> *@phat
> 
> Hast Du dabei vielleicht übersehen, dass ich eher komplett auf eine Bremsanlage verzichtet habe ?????
> ...



Wie jetzt? Du fährst die Dose wirklich??? Eisdiele - oder?


----------



## Altitude (26. November 2002)

da braucht man keine Bremsen - keine Berge oder Hügel !!!

Außerdem: Würdest Du für Dieter Bohlen in die Eisen gehen????


----------



## phatlizard (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *da braucht man keine Bremsen - keine Berge oder Hügel !!!
> 
> Außerdem: Würdest Du für Dieter Bohlen in die Eisen gehen???? *



Immer mitten in die Fresse rein - dann ist man auch in seinem nächsten Buch!

phaty


----------



## bsg (26. November 2002)

"wie meine schönheit von einer horde ungebremster coladosen verschandelt wurde"


----------



## Altitude (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Immer mitten in die Fresse rein - dann ist man auch in seinem nächsten Buch!
> ...



Na, ja, jeder hat ein Recht auf 15 Minuten Ruhm in seinem Leben - aber in Verbindung mit dem Bohlen ist das wohl eher eine Strafe Gottes


----------



## DickHard (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ElectricZorro _
> *Nicht schön, aber auch nicht funtionell. Aber meins.   *




Ein sehr sehr schöner OLDTimer........(wieso hässlich?)
und mitlerweile ein echter Klassiker 
DH


----------



## phatlizard (26. November 2002)

Machen wir uns nix vor, wer so ne Frisur hat, der hat auch ein Crakcfail in der Garage ... Obwohl seine Cola-Dose hiess ja Naddle ...


----------



## Hoerni (26. November 2002)

So kann man WIRKLICH nicht auf die strasse gehen - es sei denn man hat nen aboplatz in der Bunten oder Neuen Post..... 

über bphlen kann ich mich regelmäßig schlapp lachen - wer führt denn sonst noch die medien so geil an der nase herum und macht so hemmungslos geld mit albernen stories, die abends beim koksen augedacht sind?! der typ RRRRRROCKT!!

wer hat denn eigentlich in dieser auktion verloren??

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1584605335&rd=1

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

[url]http://ebay3.ipixmedia.com/abc/M28/_EBAY_f463347d97e4a92772d3274747aa85de/i-1.JPG[/url]


----------



## phatlizard (26. November 2002)

Den Vorbau wollte auch der König von Potsdam - aber für das Geld???

Ich wollte mal eine neue Traditon einführen! Noch ist es ja keine Tradition aber ich mach schon eine draus!!!

*VORMITTAGSBABE!!!* 

Zur Zeit kann das natürlich nur eine sein!






phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (26. November 2002)

... der Run hat begonnen - die 100.000 sind in sicht! Dafür sollte man eigentlich einen Pokal stiften!!! 

Ich hab keine T-Shirts mehr zum Verschenken! Vorschläge?

phaty


----------



## lebaron (26. November 2002)

danke immer schön rein in die wunde.......ja ja ich freu mich auch total


----------



## Altitude (26. November 2002)

Cannondale Teamtrikot von 96 in Gr. L 

Das würde ich stiften


----------



## phatlizard (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Cannondale Teamtrikot von 96 in Gr. L
> 
> Das würde ich stiften  *



DEAL! 

für den 100.000 Poster gibt es ein Cracknfail-Trikot aus Lebkuchenland!!!

phaty


----------



## Hoerni (26. November 2002)

Yeah we're gonna kick his ass!!






Weia, wenn die Welt wirklich so wäre


----------



## whoa (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *
> wer hat denn eigentlich in dieser auktion verloren??
> 
> ...



wer hat denn eigentlich in dieser auktion gewonnen?? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1584605487&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (26. November 2002)

NIIIIIIIIIIEE im leben mann, die sind wirklich so drauf ?! ;-]


----------



## lebaron (26. November 2002)

sorry aber warum sollte da ne fotomontage sein???

waaaaaaaaas da gab es 2 vorbauten davon...........


----------



## whoa (26. November 2002)

@ lebaron
Tja, meinste ich hätt mir den 2ten durch die Finger gehen lassen, wenn ich mir nich schon den 1ten geschnappt hätte..?! 


vorbaufetischist,
whoa


----------



## lebaron (26. November 2002)

ja nee is klar aber wat hat denn dat mit ner fotomontage zu tun????


ach ja wenn dir solch einer noch mal begenen sollte voon mir aus auc in stahl......BITTE LAUT SCHREIEN


basti*der kein glück mehr bei ebay hat und dem schon 3 vorbauten durch die lappen gingen*


----------



## whoa (26. November 2002)

so wie der hier..?  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1584605609&rd=1


----------



## Hoerni (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> ach ja wenn dir solch einer noch mal begenen sollte voon mir aus auc in stahl......BITTE LAUT SCHREIEN
> [/B]



haste dir den stahlvorbau auch duch die lappen gehen lassen? sach mal nach was suchst du eigentlich? oder erzählst du nur bullsh!t? ändere doch mal deinen avatar-spruch - dann muss dir jedenfalls niemand mehr was anbieten ------  neee würde ich wirklich nehemn aber tja, weisst du irgendwie doch nicht, der schnörkel hier vorne sollte nach oben zeigen und nicht nach unten


----------



## lebaron (26. November 2002)

du hast ne pm


@all

ich bekomm echt nen hals.......so schlecht kann es den deutschen gar nicht gehen

grade ist bei ebay EINE EINZELNE GEBRAUCHTE onza bremse rausgegangen 

für man höre und staune 39 EURO

dat is ja wohl der hammer ......gibts hier nur noch millionäre???

ich habe zu dm zeiten meinen SATZ NEUE onza cantis IN OVP für 99dm bekommen....und das war ein ganz normaler shop


*versteht die welt nicht mehr*

und mann die teile sahen echt fertig aus .....also für meine begriffe und das hat der verkäufer auch selber geschrieben....mann wie doof können leute sein


----------



## lebaron (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *
> 
> haste dir den stahlvorbau auch duch die lappen gehen lassen? sach mal nach was suchst du eigentlich? oder erzählst du nur bullsh!t? ändere doch mal deinen avatar-spruch - dann muss dir jedenfalls niemand mehr was anbieten ------  neee würde ich wirklich nehemn aber tja, weisst du irgendwie doch nicht, der schnörkel hier vorne sollte nach oben zeigen und nicht nach unten          *


heiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

nee die sache is die vor nem knappen monat hatte einer auf ebay 5 von den teilen rausgehauen naja und die beiden die vom maß her für mich interessant waren......naja bis 12 bzw. 6 sekunden vor schluß war ich noch höchstbietender.............WAR


naja und den race face stahl vornbau den whoa gepostet hat hab ich echt net gesehen....hab auch ne weile schon net nach race face gesucht......war in letzter zeit mehr mit reifen beschäftigt

naja udn der titan......tja das lied kennt ihr ja jetzt

*fühlt sich angegriffen von hoerni*


----------



## Hoerni (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> *fühlt sich angegriffen von hoerni* *



immer locker bleiben - just takin' the piss 

ist doch der fertigmacher oder?!


----------



## lebaron (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *
> 
> immer locker bleiben - just takin' the piss
> ...



ja is JA AUCH IN ORDNUNG

nur bei biketeilen die mir durch die lappen gehen versteh ich keinen spaß........ich könnt'-en


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (26. November 2002)

> nur bei biketeilen die mir durch die lappen gehen versteh ich keinen spaß........ich könnt'-en [/B]



schnitz dir doch was leckeres aus marzipan...


----------



## lebaron (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *
> 
> schnitz dir doch was leckeres aus marzipan... *




sorry aber der ist mir zu hoch


----------



## phatlizard (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> sorry aber der ist mir zu hoch *




Basti Du hast also den ganzen Nachmittag darüber seniert, dass Dir der Vorbau durch die Lappen gegangen ist?? Wenn das so weiter geht, dann verhänge ich ein eBay-Verbot für den Fertigmacher!!!!!  

GET OVER IT!!!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (26. November 2002)

was is den so toll an den race face vorbauten? hätte noch nen ringle in silber 120 mm 10 grad in silber, der sieht besser aus oder?

joe und nich traurig sien leb!


----------



## phatlizard (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *was is den so toll an den race face vorbauten? hätte noch nen ringle in silber 120 mm 10 grad in silber, der sieht besser aus oder?
> 
> joe und nich traurig sien leb! *



Ich find den auch total hässlich ... fast schlimmer als die Weiber, die Joe manchmal postet!!!
Titan-Vorbauten sind soweiso was für echte Fetischisten ... überhaupt sieht der so Taiwan-Mässig aus ... der Ringle taugt zwar nur für die Vitrine ist aber lecker ... eigentlich baut keiner mehr schöne Vorbauten heute ... oder?
Das ist schon so eine ekelhafte Gleichmacherei wie bei den Autos - alles aus dem selben "Windkanal" ...

phaty


----------



## roesli (26. November 2002)

..zum beispiel mit den aktuellen Teilen von:

Race Face - der Deus


----------



## roesli (27. November 2002)

..auch von Avid: - der Saago


----------



## roesli (27. November 2002)

.. ein neuer Klassiker: - Thomson


----------



## phatlizard (27. November 2002)

Cheers ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (27. November 2002)

... sehen heutzutage so aus:


----------



## cdeger (27. November 2002)

...


----------



## whoa (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich find den auch total hässlich ... fast schlimmer als die Weiber, die Joe manchmal postet!!!
> ...




@phaty
WAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSS..? Taiwan-Mässig..? 
Hast wohl zuviel Weichspüler getrunken..?!
Vorbaufetischist der ich bin, kann ich Dir hier mal 'nen kleinen Auszug aus meiner Vorbau-"Hall of Fame" geben..
Syncros, Race Face (bis '96), Salsa, Bontrager, Ibis, sowie diverse rare Teile von MG, WTB, RM, FTW, usw.

Und heute gibt's immer noch schöne Teile von.. Salsa (Custom Stahl), Moots, sowie diverse Custom Teile von Sycip & Co. 






@ Joe
Gegenfrage: Was ist denn so toll an den Ringlé Vorbauten..? *Wahrscheinlich der Sound..!*


----------



## phatlizard (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> @phaty
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSS..? Taiwan-Mässig..?
> ...



So, so ein Vorbau-Fetischist bist Du also ... naja auch wenn Du Sex mit den Dingern hast, den Race Face macht das nicht schöner ...

Ich steh ja persönlich auf Seide und Leder ... aber jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen!

phaty


----------



## polo (27. November 2002)

ich denke, das solte auch hier zur sprache kommen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=346971#post346971


----------



## Hoerni (27. November 2002)

Damit Du während der nächsten Rennen immer als der erkannt wirst der du bist - hier das ULTIMATIVE Outfit!!!  






Solltest Du erstei...... nehme ich das Wort hie in den Mund? neeee!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1973705408

Aber alle Anderen - Finger WECH?!!!

Cheers man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *..auch von Avid: - der Saago  *



sieht ein bisschen wie ein selbstbefriedigungsaparillo aus ne?


----------



## Altitude (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *
> 
> sieht ein bisschen wie ein selbstbefriedigungsaparillo aus ne? *



Na du hast ja komische Hobbys


----------



## Hoerni (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Na du hast ja komische Hobbys   *



ich steh aber dazu!


----------



## Altitude (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *
> 
> ich steh aber dazu! *



Mutig Mutig!!! 

Meine Hobbys:

mein Weib 
mein Weinkeller 
meine Bikes  

und Ihrrost:


----------



## phatlizard (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *ich denke, das solte auch hier zur sprache kommen...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=346971#post346971
> ...



Na dann zeigen wir Phils Kurbeln doch auch mal hier!!!











POOOOOOOOOORNO!!!

Da fehlen mir die Worte!

phaty

P.S.: @Hoerni: Das letzte was ich brauch ist ne Kappe um erkannt zu werden - glaub mir das geht ohne ...


----------



## Altitude (27. November 2002)

Atlanta 1996 

und so was live im Fernsehen


----------



## phatlizard (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Atlanta 1996
> 
> und so was live im Fernsehen *



Was Du so alles aufhebst!!! Wer ist denn das Babe? 

ich erkenn nix!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (27. November 2002)

Das Du damals im ZDF die Live-Übertragung vom Syncronschwimmen geglotzt hast...

Aber auch Du darfs heute etwas lernen, mein Freund:

PAOLA PEZZO - 2 fache Olympiasiegerin im MTB/CC


----------



## phatlizard (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Das Du damals im ZDF die Live-Übertragung vom Syncronschwimmen geglotzt hast...
> 
> Aber auch Du darfs heute etwas lernen, mein Freund:
> ...



Ich guck immer nur Gewichtheben der Frauen!!!
Paolo hatte ich vermutet, aber das Trikot sah su Un-Italienisch aus! Ich dachte das wäre eine Australierin!


----------



## ibislover (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Na dann zeigen wir Phils Kurbeln doch auch mal hier!!!
> ...




die farbe passt leider an keines meiner bikes.
aber geil finde ich die teile schon!  


gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (27. November 2002)

Bei dem Tagesschnitt von ca. 600 hits - ist ja auch nicht schlecht! - wird es knapp die 100.000 bis zum neuen Jahr zu knacken!
Als wir mehr nackte Weiber hatten, da hatten wir keine Nivoo aber hits - so ist unsere Spanner-Gesellschaft eben! Und jetzt wo wir keine nackten Weiber mehr haben, sind die, die über das Nivoo gemotzt haben auch nicht mehr hier! Berufs-Mauler eben ... !!! 

Also lassen wir das Nivoo oben und wenn Basti Lunte riecht und Powerpostet, dann machen wir auch wieder genug hits... naja 600 am Tag reichen ja eigentlich auch ... ich wollt ja nur mal wieder was gesagt haben ... was Nivoo-Volles eben!

phaty


----------



## polo (27. November 2002)

ist wieder zu haben


----------



## bsg (27. November 2002)

worauf bezieht sich denn das "klick to enlarge" ??? *ggg*

also ich finde alles von der grösse her perfekt an ihr 

aber jetzt genug babes für mittag ...


----------



## Altitude (27. November 2002)

Wie kann man das arme Mädel nur in so kaltes Wasser setzen...

Das hätts vor meiner Linse nicht gegeben...


----------



## manic (27. November 2002)

Jungs strengt Euch an, die Heidi ist wieder solo. 

Dann könnt ihr das ja mal testenm mit dem Wasser und den Fotos und überhaupt. 

ach ja, tach zusammen!

@bsg: Die Größe finde ich auch so ganz und gar perfekt.


----------



## bsg (27. November 2002)

@altitude: ich hätte ihr statt dem wasser einen platz in meinem warmen bettchen angeboten


----------



## Hoerni (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@altitude: ich hätte ihr statt dem wasser einen platz in meinem warmen bettchen angeboten    *



Äkschn nötg wa? 

musst mal wieder radfahn und danach kalt duschen, soll wunder wirken


----------



## bsg (27. November 2002)

@hoerni: was bist denn du für einer ... also bei heidi würde wohl keiner lieber biken gehen, oder *g* ?!?


----------



## Altitude (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@hoerni: was bist denn du für einer ... also bei heidi würde wohl keiner lieber biken gehen, oder *g* ?!? *



Außer er ist schw**** 

was aber auch OK wäre...rost: 


hier ist nochmal s was für unseren Traffic:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (27. November 2002)

@ElectricZorro: ey alder, nimm das bild raus bevor hier noch mehr leude ihre tastatur voll kotzen  

@bsg:1000dank für die pix


----------



## roesli (27. November 2002)

...denn schon wieder Frühling? - Hat das mit dem Winterschlaf doch geklappt, als ich mich heut Nachmittag für ein Nickerchen hingelegt hab?  - Scheint so, denn alle Anwesenden hier spüren den Frühling  

Auch wenn's langweilig ist, aber hier halt wieder mal ein Bike

Auch wenn's nicht so aussieht, das ist ein Fahrrad - zwar ein sogenanntes Pedelec mit Elektrohilfsantrieb, aber dennoch ein Fahrrad - und eine Rakete - mit diesem Prototypen konnten locker 80 km/h ohne Anstrengung gefahren werden - hört übrigens auf den Namen Mantis und wurde von Hawk mitentwickelt, bevor Biria sich die Marke angelte....


----------



## roesli (27. November 2002)

..zum Thema Vorbauten - neu heute entdeckt:


----------



## roesli (27. November 2002)

...gibt's auch Barends - wer stellt seine Hände zur Verfügung?


----------



## Jeroen (27. November 2002)

Stahl.......


----------



## phatlizard (27. November 2002)

.... was ist denn hier schon wieder los ... ist denn schon wieder Pubertät?

Ach ja Heidi ist wieder zu haben ... na Männer ich hab Neuigkeiten für Euch:

*VON UNS KRIEGT SIE KEINER!!! * 

@Ben: das einzig warme in Deinem Bett sind die feuchten Träume!

@Zorro: Wolltest Du mit der Oma Deinen schlechten Geschmack untermauern? Dein Cannondale ist schöner und daher auch erheblich beeindruckender!!!

Seit Koko hier nicht mehr aufpasst ist wirklich Sodom und Gomorra!

@Staabi: Schmeiss die Oma raus! Danke!

phaty
Extrem genervt von Spätpubertierenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *Stahl....... *



*auftastatursabber*


----------



## odelay (27. November 2002)

Das tut ja weh!
Sowas bekommt man dann doch auch noch rechts und links an den Lenker:


----------



## DocSnyder (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Seit Koko hier nicht mehr aufpasst ist wirklich Sodom und*


CroMorra!


> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *@Staabi: Schmeiss die Oma raus! Danke!*


Unterschreib ich voll.



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *phaty
> Extrem genervt von Spätpubertierenden!*


/me too


----------



## whoa (27. November 2002)

@ Zorro
Ganz böses Foul Digga!    
Eigentlich wollt ich ja ein paar Pics posten, aber das werd ich mir jetzt doch verkneifen, zumindest bis 'ne neue Seite angebrochen is!


----------



## Staabi (27. November 2002)

Nabend,

welche Oma, ich seh hier nix .

Gut, das ich früher mal bei der Feuerwehr war und so gut löschen kann...

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## phatlizard (27. November 2002)

Danke Staabi!

Naja in 5 Monaten ein Ausfall - geht eigentlich! 
So whoa jetzt hoch mit den Bildern!


phaty


----------



## whoa (27. November 2002)

..darauf ein paar Bilder von draußen..


----------



## whoa (27. November 2002)

..so schaut also mein erster Versuch aus ein "modernes" Bike aufzubauen, aber urteilt selbst..


----------



## phatlizard (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *..darauf ein paar Bilder von draußen..  *



GEIL - rumdrehen!!!


----------



## whoa (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> GEIL - rumdrehen!!! *



@ phaty
Tja, da war ich wohl schneller, als Du Deine Gedanken eintippen konntest!
Schau mal auf die vorherige Seite..  

GedankenleserHellseherWahrsager, 
whoa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> @ phaty
> ...



Wir Eisenschweine sind doch telepatisch verbunden!!!!!

ooooooooooooohhhhhmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## eL (28. November 2002)

@rösli will die outland gabel haben *sabber*
@ whoa das rad ist der hammer !!! *obersabber*


----------



## phatlizard (28. November 2002)

Kannte ich noch garnicht ...


----------



## phatlizard (28. November 2002)

Wer will einen???

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (28. November 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (28. November 2002)

... aber als Rausschmeisser gibt es noch die amtierende Singlespeed-Weltmeisterin ... ! Ja, ja, ich hör schon wieder die blöden Witze hinter dem Horrizont - es ist die Rechte mit dem rosa Top .. ! 
Für heute hab ich genug Pubertäts-Auswüchse erlitten!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Jeroen (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Kannte ich noch garnicht ...
> 
> 
> ...



Gunnar... werd bei Waterford Precision gefertigt. Und das ist das alte Schwinn Paramount abteilung, mit ein neue nahme.......

Top material, gegen spitzen preise....


----------



## Altitude (28. November 2002)

@whoa

wow, das Hot ist richtig schön geworden...
traut man euch "Praisen" gar net zu.... 

Respekt!!!


----------



## lebaron (28. November 2002)

hier ist ja was los.....

.......olle ommas die gefeuert werden müssen.......spätpubertieremde..........ich dachte ich wär der einzige........GEWESEN

nette bikes....coole sprüche.......KINNER S DER THREAT IAS ALIVE

@phaty

 für dat bier bild und die feststellungen am anfang

@whoa
hammer goiles teil.........da darf dann ruhig der race face drauf

weiter so männers

ach ja und dat gunnar kannte ich schon muss aber sagen als ssp ist dat ding ja echt richtig hübsch mann mann

@jeroen

ja ja wir bohemian fans unter uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (28. November 2002)

..ohne bajowarische Unterstützung wär's nur halb so schön geworden.. 

Momentan sind noch einige Teile montiert die ich auf kurze oder lange Sicht noch austauschen muß!
VR-Felge, Kurbelschrauben und die Ritchey Stütze müssen Teilen weichen, die dem "praisischen" Auge mehr zusagen.. 
..achso und's is auch nur ein sogenannter temporärer Singlespeeder, denn das Hot is mein 9-fach-Projekt!   

@ all partyfolks..




*Fasten Beat Belts*


----------



## Hoerni (28. November 2002)

dann doch was richtiges!!

Ich finde das bike richtig geil - alle teile sitzen am richtigen platz und sind farblich sehr geschmackvoll kombiniert!! Werde am WE gleich mal zu zweirad stadler pilgern, die müssten als größter cd dealer in B das teil als erste reinkriegen!!


----------



## ibislover (28. November 2002)

die "klacker-perlen" in den speichen!  
sowas hatte ich auch mal in nem kinder fahrrad, echt "kultig"!    

gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *dann doch was richtiges!!
> 
> Ich finde das bike richtig geil - alle teile sitzen am richtigen platz und sind farblich sehr geschmackvoll kombiniert!! Werde am WE gleich mal zu zweirad stadler pilgern, die müssten als größter cd dealer in B das teil als erste reinkriegen!! *



wenn schon singlespeed hoerni, dann eins für richtige Männer, das richtige Männer zusammenbauen und nicht so eine Pussy-Maschine!

Ich muss brechen - gibt es denn wirklich keinen Gott!? 

Einen Trost habe ich, wenn Cracknfail an ihrer Moto-Cross-Maschine nicht pleite gehen, dann schafft es vielleicht das 1FG! 

... ich frag mich gerade ob man mittels einer Sammlung genug Kohle zusammenkratzen könnte so einen Bock zu kaufen um ihn dann bei der SSEC2003 in England mit Hilfe eines Tossing-Wettbewerbs und Lukis-Vorschlaghammer dahin zu befördern wo er hingehört: *SIX FEET UNDER!* 

phaty
Ohne Feindbild fehlt Dir was!


----------



## lebaron (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> SIX FEET UNDER!
> ...



AB SOFORT liebe ich dich DAFÜR


----------



## Hoerni (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> wenn schon singlespeed hoerni, dann eins für richtige Männer, das richtige Männer zusammenbauen und nicht so eine Pussy-Maschine!
> *



Yeah kick it baby!!!     

Ich habe noch eins: 'n echtes schwulettenbike, wusste gar nicht dass independent fabrications zu so nem schrott fähig ist!! 29er, wenn ich dass schon höre kriege ich nen kolla!!!! warum nennt man das kind nicht beim namen - 28 zöller ofer 700 (oder whatever?!) oder 69er - klingt auch geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *
> 
> Yeah kick it baby!!!
> ...



29Zöller ist klar ne Penis-Verlängerungs-Maschine ähnlich dem 911er!
Die Schwulletten-Farbe bekommt meinen Respekt! Das muss man sich ja erst mal trauen zu fahren!!!

Aber Crackfail mit Singlespeeder das wäre ja so als würde Microsoft urplötzlich Betriebssysteme entwickeln die nicht abstürzen ... sowas absurdes aber auch!

phaty!


----------



## Hoerni (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> 29Zöller ist klar ne Penis-Verlängerungs-Maschine ähnlich dem 911er!
> Die Schwulletten-Farbe bekommt meinen Respekt! Das muss man sich ja erst mal trauen zu fahren!!!


Aber das ist ja gerade der hammer - das teil ist ein messebike - und zwar von ner bikemesse und nicht ner lack & leder veranstaltung!! aber ein paar der tunten vom christopher street day könnten sich masslos damit schmücken ne?!




> Aber Crackfail mit Singlespeeder das wäre ja so als würde Microsoft urplötzlich Betriebssysteme entwickeln die nicht abstürzen ... sowas absurdes aber auch!
> [/B]



Ich wusste du würdest das pic lieben


----------



## Altitude (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wer oder was ist Microsoft


----------



## phatlizard (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> wer oder was ist Microsoft  *



Ein kleiner Elektroladen in einem Vorort von Seattle!
Der Besitzer ist ein kleiner hässlicher Mann mit ner Brille ... und manchmal hat er auch eine Torte im Gesicht!!

phaty


----------



## Staabi (28. November 2002)

And now for something completely different:

was ich auch mal gerne in einer Scheune finden würde:






Und ich hoffe doch sehr, das bei der "40 Jahre Cobra" Sonderschau der Essener Motorshow (ab morgen) auch ein Daytona Coupe zu sehen ist. Das ist nämlich mein erklärter Lieblings-Le Mans Wagen aus den 60ern (wenn man den Porsche 917 zu den 70ern zählen will)

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## rasaldul (28. November 2002)

Das mit der Spendenaktion für das 1FG klingt ja ganz gut, aber wenn wir sowas machen würden, könnte ich es nicht ertragen, daß wir damit ja nur die Verkaufszahlen für das häßliche Ding ankurbeln. Insofern: Save money to buy more beer!  

@phaty
Das mit Singletrack UK und dem Kona hat wohl eher nicht gefruchtet wie ich sehen konnte. Trotzdem besten Dank für Deine Bemühungen! Anscheinend gibt es in D doch noch einige (siehe Thread), aber alle als Komplettbike und das suckt völlig! Mach´ mich jetzt wohl mal auf die Suche nach sowas rosanem wie das IF    - das ist mein Ernst!


----------



## Hoerni (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> Mach´ mich jetzt wohl mal auf die Suche nach sowas rosanem wie das IF    - das ist mein Ernst! [/B]



wunder dich aber nicht wenn du mit katzendreck beworfen wirst    
wenn 28 zöller dann mit disk brakes, sieht noch schrecklicher aus!! am besten in alu - oder lass dir ne sonderanfertigung in titan bruzzeln und es rosa lackieren 

dann bist du mein HELD!!!!!


----------



## Altitude (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *
> 
> wunder dich aber nicht wenn du mit katzendreck beworfen wirst
> ...



Kein Sauprais würde es wagen, einen tapferen fränkischen Burschen mit Geschmacksverirrung mit irgendwas zu bewerfen...

Du solltest Ihn lieber ein Bier spendieren und auf Genesung hoffen   

@rasldul
wenn Du Dich mit der Bestellung beeilst, kann ich Ihn Dir ja nächsten Sommer von IF mitbringen....


----------



## lebaron (28. November 2002)

und weil ich mich in den letzten tagen ja recht rar gmacht habe....und meine zitiererei echt schleift.......


na gut ist net metallica passt aber

.........."has anybody seen my baby...........?"............

bedeutung ist auslegungssache


----------



## Altitude (28. November 2002)

Ein Flugzeug ist mitten im  Absturz. 5 Passagiere sind an Bord, es  gibt
jedoch nur  4 Fallschirme.
Der erste Passagier sagt: "Ich bin Shaquille O'Neill, der beste
NBA-Basketball-Spieler. Die Lakers brauchen mich, ich kann es Ihnen nicht
antun, zu sterben." Also nimmt er sich den ersten Fallschirm und springt.
Der zweite Passagier, Hillary Clinton, sagt: "Ich bin die Frau des
ehemaligen Präsident der USA. Ebenso bin ich die engagierteste Frau der
Welt, ich bin Senatorin in New York und Amerikas potentielle, zukünftige
Präsidentin." Sie schnappt sich ein Fallschirm-Paket und springt.
Der dritte Passagier, George W. Bush, sagt: "Ich bin der Präsident der
Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika. Ich habe eine riesige Verantwortung in der
Weltpolitik. Und außerdem bin ich auch der klügste Präsident in der ganzen
Geschichte dieses Landes, also kann ich es gegenüber meinem Volk nicht
verantworten, zu sterben." Und so nimmt er ein Paket und springt.
Der vierte Passagier, der Papst, sagt zum fünften Passagier, einem
zehnjährigen Schuljungen: "Ich bin schon alt. Ich habe mein
Leben gelebt als guter Mensch und Priester und als solcher überlasse ich
Dir
den letzten Fallschirm."
Darauf erwidert der Bub: "Kein Problem, es gibt auch noch für Sie einen
Fallschirm. Amerikas klügster Präsident hat meine Schultasche
genommen......"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (28. November 2002)

BUUUAAAAAAAAAAAHAHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## whoa (28. November 2002)

Netter Disput über 1.5 schaut doch mal rein..


----------



## Litespeed (28. November 2002)

Kners, Kinners !
Wird Zeit, dass Ihr Euch mal 'ne Frau klarmacht !


----------



## joe yeti (28. November 2002)

wie du meinen?? Litespeed?


----------



## Litespeed (28. November 2002)

Ich bezieh mich auf die Postings von Heidi auf der vorigen Seite !


----------



## ZeFlo (28. November 2002)

@ whoarrior

... fast zu 100% ne punktlandung, wenn da nicht die raceface teile wären    


gniiiihhhiiipruuuust
flo


----------



## whoa (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *Ich bezieh mich auf die Postings von Heidi auf der vorigen Seite !  *



[SINGING]
Heidi, Heidi, deine Welt sind die Berge,
Heidi, Heidi, denn dort oben bist du zuhaus...[/SINGING] 


@ flo
nix gegen meine "geliebten" canadischen Teile.. 
ich find eher die Stütze unpassend.. 
evtl. werd ich doch wieder rote Teile dranmachen (Ventilkappen, Skewer & Vorbauschraube), so ganz farblos is doch zu krass


----------



## DocSnyder (28. November 2002)

http://www.whatwouldjesusdrive.org/files/wwjdrive_tv.mpg

http://www.whatwouldjesusdrive.org/

SUVs should be purchased only by those who truly need them, such as individuals in rural areas and those genuinely needing 4-wheel drive.

Janz meine Meinung.
Aber könnte man nicht das Zeuch mit Jesus wechlassen.
Obwohl, wohl der einzigste mit dem man den puritanischen Amis Dampf unterm Arsch machen kann.


----------



## DocSnyder (28. November 2002)

Da steht auch:

making communities pedestrian and bike friendly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. November 2002)

... but god rides a Singlespeed!

Amen!!


----------



## phatlizard (28. November 2002)

Boah was für ein Oberarm ... !!!







phaty


----------



## phatlizard (29. November 2002)

Schlaft schön ... !


----------



## MacB (29. November 2002)

@phaty:  "Oberarm" ?? sollte wohl 'nen Bein werden  

ich empfehle Playboys Special "Hardbodies" ... die sind zwar trainiert, aber dennoch alles Frauen  

CU
Mac


----------



## phatlizard (29. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von MacB _
> *@phaty:  "Oberarm" ?? sollte wohl 'nen Bein werden
> 
> ich empfehle Playboys Special "Hardbodies" ...  *



Ja das hab ich auch ...

phaty


----------



## Altitude (29. November 2002)

die Steigerung des Cannondale-Bike-Tossings kann nun endlich auch in Godd Old Germany durchgeführt werden:

"Cannondale-Motorcycle-Tossing"


Zumendest gibts die Dinger jetzt dann in Deutschland, laut Stashot:

"Cannondale Motorsports
Die sagenumwobenen Maschinen jetzt auch in Deutschland 29.11.02

Cannondale wird ab Ende dieses oder spätestens Anfang 2003 seine Motocrossmaschinen, Enduros und evtl. auch die Quads in Deutschland über den Fachhandel vertreiben. Die schönen Maschinen mit dem selbstentwickelten, wassergekühlten 432 ccm Einzylinder-Viertakter in Vierventiltechnik und elektronischer Einspritzung können per Softwaresteuerung an die Erfordernisse von Gelände und Fahrstil angepasst werden und haben dann je nach gewähltem Setup und Drehmomentverlauf eine Leistung zwischen 49 und 53 PS. Die trocken etwa 109 Kilo leichte X440 kostet dann beispielsweise 9800 ."

Also Mödelz, lasst uns fleisig in die Muckibude, damit wir denen mal zeigen, wie weit das Ding fliegen kann....  

Noch ein Bild für die Motivation:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (29. November 2002)

.. wenn man die Gabel vom der Motor-Dose an eine Cola-Dose schraubt, dann müsste  man nicht mehr auf Manitou-Gabeln zurückgreifen ... okay ist ein bisschen Kopflastig ... aber der Auftritt in der Eisdiele: *gaaaanz grosses Kino...!!!* 

phaty


----------



## itz (29. November 2002)

.... und kommen dann auch die Stollen Software gesteuert aus den Reifen oder muss man da an die Tanke fahren und den Luftdruck erhöhen  

Chris ... der C'dale ja schon immer doll fand  *brrruuuummmbruuummm*


----------



## phatlizard (29. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Chris ... der C'dale ja schon immer doll fand  *brrruuuummmbruuummm* *



*SPALTER!!!* 

 ... da fällt mir gerade ein, 33% der SOKO-KOKO-Mitglieder besitzen ein Cracknfail ... eine bedenkliche Quote! Ben hat doch nicht etwa auch noch eins???

phaty


----------



## Altitude (29. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



und was noch viel schlimmer ist, ein GBBC-Organisator (rat mal welcher) hat auch noch ne Teamjacke im Schrank und nen halben CAD3-Rahmen an der Wand seines Büros hängen...


UUUPS 

WAR DAS JETZT EIN FEHLER????


----------



## rasaldul (29. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> und was noch viel schlimmer ist, ein GBBC-Organisator (rat mal welcher) hat auch noch ne Teamjacke im Schrank und nen halben CAD3-Rahmen an der Wand seines Büros hängen...
> ...



@SOKO-KOKO
Ich weiß auch, wo dieser besagte Organisator wohnt! PM genügt und ihr könnt ihn heimsuchen!


----------



## Altitude (29. November 2002)

Verräter!!!!


----------



## itz (29. November 2002)

Da kann die SOKO aber dann nur in halber Stärke ran ... am Ende muss ich sonst noch Selbstjustiz üben ...    ... obwohl C'dale in wunderschön rot zuverkaufen  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (29. November 2002)

... ist ja der Rikman - der hat sich seinen Porno-Bomber ja erst in diesem Jahrtausend gekauft und es ist ihm auch garnicht peinlich ...
Naja okay aber er ist auch eine dermassen coole Sau, da wollen wir mal nicht so sein!

@Alditüte

halber CAD3 Rahmen??? Kann man den werfen???  

@Rasadul

bewach das Objekt mal ... sobald er einen neuen reinschleppt sagts Du bescheid!

Jetzt muss ich dochmal ein Toast auf Cracknfail, Shakira und M. Carey ausbringen! Ohne die drei wäre der thread hier nix! ... naja und ohne Basti auch nicht!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (29. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> [Bund ohne Basti auch nicht!
> 
> phaty [/B]




.......hach wat isset schön.....

*wird rot*


----------



## phatlizard (29. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Was  machst Du denn schon wieder zu Hause??? Wofür zahle ich eigentlich Solidaritätszuschlag? Damit im Osten die Lehrer um 11 Uhr ins Wochenende gehen???? Mann dieses Land geht vor die Hunde ... !

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (29. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Was  machst Du denn schon wieder zu Hause??? Wofür zahle ich eigentlich Solidaritätszuschlag? Damit im Osten die Lehrer um 11 Uhr ins Wochenende gehen???? Mann dieses Land geht vor die Hunde ... !
> ...



nee nee keine angst ich bin noch nicht fertig ich muss noch mal inne schule.......dank an meinen tollen oberstufenkoordinator.....der mann macht die geilsten stundenpläne die man sich nur vorstellen kann


----------



## ZeFlo (29. November 2002)

.... rechtschreibung vermute ich   


derschonwieder
flo


----------



## lebaron (29. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *.... rechtschreibung vermute ich
> 
> 
> ...



naja so eeeeehnlich.....ick hab denn noch doitsch wa


----------



## phatlizard (29. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> naja so eeeeehnlich.....ick hab denn noch doitsch wa *



Klares NEIN von der Saar ... !

phaty


----------



## itz (29. November 2002)

Geil Deutsch ... glaube das bräuchte ich auch noch mal  

Basti verar... wird das eigentlich zensiert ...scht uns, der hockt mit seinem Notebook in der letzten Reihe und wartet das was im Fertigmacher passiert  

Chris


----------



## Altitude (29. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> [B
> @Alditüte
> 
> ...



Sorry, hat wirklich miese aerodynamische Werte - nix für Rekorde!!! 

@basti

Mei Bub, des mit dem Deutsch wird scho no wos mit der Zaid...


----------



## lebaron (29. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Geil Deutsch ... glaube das bräuchte ich auch noch mal
> 
> Basti verar... wird das eigentlich zensiert ...scht uns, der hockt mit seinem Notebook in der letzten Reihe und wartet das was im Fertigmacher passiert
> ...



schön wär's.....nur leider hab ich keins.....


----------



## Hoerni (29. November 2002)

CHICK POST 

Dieses mal gibts nix für poser und notgeile sondern was für echte männer - so will ich die chicks sehen!!!!!

hat jemand nen bonanzarad oder noch besser nen raleigh chopper mkI zu verschleudern? mein chick wartet schon seit ewigkeiten drauf - so könnte ich sie endlich vom klub in style nach hause chauffieren


----------



## joe yeti (29. November 2002)

is mir schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (29. November 2002)

Gehen uns den wirklich die bikes aus?
Seit dem Motocrosser aus der Dosenfabrik ist hier eine regelrechte Lähmung eingetreten!!!

phaty


----------



## odelay (30. November 2002)

na dann mal eben wieder ein Bike
für alle Landschaftsliebhaber, Abenteuerbiker und Suchbildfetischisten:


----------



## phatlizard (30. November 2002)

Stellt sich die Frage, ob wir auf der selben Seite die Bilder klauen ...

Ich will hier raus!!!


----------



## phatlizard (30. November 2002)

Thomas Gottschalk und sein Bruder - äähmm ich meine die Deutsche Post AG - haben ja leider zwei Outcast Magazine auf dem Weg nach Berlin verloren!
Im Vergleich zur Post in USA oder UK kommen sie zwar immer ganz gut weg aber bei Spiegel Online könnt ihr mal lesen, was die so alles verlieren - Heroin und Gartenmöbel! ... Schönen Gruss an den besten Post-Boten in Darmstadt!!! Wir haben Dich immer noch lieb .... 

phaty
KämpftGegenT-OnlineBisErGewinnt!


----------



## Triple F (30. November 2002)

So back to topic.

Wie war der Titel hier? Fertigmacher? 
Hoffe, dass ist jetzt nicht schon auf Seite 3 gepostet worden. 

HARDCORE!!!!!!!!


----------



## onespeed (30. November 2002)

@ phaty: harter tobak der bericht! ich könnt' ja auch mal ein bissl aus dem nähkästchen plaudern, aber wie sagt man so schön... never **** the company!

wie wär's wenn die ibc die nächste monats-lieferung übernimmt?! dat wären bei knapp 7000 usern keine 8 euro pro nase... da wär bestimmt auch ein nettes weihnachtspakerl für uns dabei  

@triple f: dat is der geilste rahmen den dynamics je gebaut hat, aber welcher hirnie hat an das hardcore schmuckstück spengle und coda drangeschraubt  

yours
letterman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> @triple f: dat is der geilste rahmen den dynamics je gebaut hat, aber welcher hirnie hat an das hardcore schmuckstück spengle und coda drangeschraubt
> *



Na irgend so ein Cola-Dosen-Heini natürlich ... !!!


----------



## Kokopelli (30. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Sorry, hat wirklich miese aerodynamische Werte - nix für Rekorde!!!
> ...



Och, das wollen wir doch mal sehen

Mensch, hier ist was los, kinners ihr gebt ja richtig Gas! Da muß ich wohl versuchen, den 100.000en zu machen, damit wir beim Karnevalsrennen ein Coladosen-Teamtrikot zum verbrennen haben. Am besten oben auf dem Drachenfels, dann kann Staabi es bis Koblenz brennen sehen. Obwohl, er kommt ja wohl hoffentlich persönlich vorbei(@staabi:das nennt sich hier aber Karneval oder besser noch wieverfaastelovend, aber nie und nimmer Fastnacht, gell).
@phaty+rasaldul: Mal wieder den Avitar(oder wie das heisst) verändert, na ganz großes Kino!Da ich ja nicht weiss, wie sowas geht(bevor tausend Tips kommen:Uni-Computer), bleibt euch der Ernie noch was erhalten. Obwohl:Ich will auch so ne Weihnachtsmütze wie El und Onespeed  
@basti:....hmmm...irgendwie fällt mir zu dir grad nichts ein...mach mal wieder irgendeinen Verpeiler Ach doch:Wie geht's der Neuen 

Soooo...nochwas...ich bin ein bissel böse mit euch: Warum ist in m einem geliebten Thraed ein 1FG zu sehen???Das ist ja widerlich...ich habe keinen Bock, hier nochmal die Tastatur von meinem Frühstück befreien zu müssen, abgesehen davon, dass die kleine Japanerin neben mir ganz verstört geguckt hat!

Koko*will wieder mehr JLo sehen*


----------



## Altitude (30. November 2002)

hier die bald schon wieder verheiratete Vorzeigelatina für unseren Koko..


----------



## Altitude (30. November 2002)

Hier die nächste Evolutionsstufe meines wunderschönen grünen Monsters...

mit EFC, NukeProf-Naben mit Bike-Tec und Ritchey Felgen , Ritchey-Logic Bremshebeln, Ritchey-Logic Kurbeln, Xc-Pro Ausstattung, ein paar Salsa-Teilen, und nem AT2


----------



## phatlizard (30. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Hier die nächste Evolutionsstufe meines wunderschönen grünen Monsters...
> 
> mit EFC, NukeProf-Naben mit Bike-Tec und Ritchey Felgen , Ritchey-Logic Bremshebeln, Ritchey-Logic Kurbeln, Xc-Pro Ausstattung, ein paar Salsa-Teilen, und nem AT2 *



Mit schwarzen Reifen sieht sogar die Rahmenfarbe nicht mehr wie Erbrochenes aus! Und wo wir schon mal bei Latinas sind - 1994 hatte einer der Vorbau-Schweisser bei Salsa eine Latina-Freundin in Petaluma rumlaufen, da kannste Jenny glatt verstecken ... man wie hiess die bloss nochmal ... 

Those were the days ....

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (30. November 2002)

Könnte nur noch von einem 1FG übertroffen werden:
Der haarigste Cruiser-Fahrer Deutschlands und der geilste Rasierpinsel Englands! Here we fukking go!


----------



## phatlizard (30. November 2002)

@alle die besorgt waren: Mein Avatar ist lediglich eine "Zwischenlösung" ich konnt den Lizard nicht mehr sehen ... das geht einigen Leute hier so!!! 

Aber jetzt poste ich mal noch die deutsche Bier-Hitparade - und wir sind nicht überrascht: Singlespeeder-Beer auf Platz 1!!! Was mich sehr bedenklich stimmt, ist die Tatsache, dass sowohl Kokos wie auch mein Haus-Getränk ebenfalls in der Top 10 ist!!!

phaty
kanndenKanzlerSongnichtmehrhören!!!


----------



## bsg (30. November 2002)

@phaty: keine sorge, nur ein votec (aus plastik *g*) , keine dosen ... 

und das mit den 33% dosen ist nach den nächsten 2-3 cannondale tossing's auch vorbei ...


----------



## phatlizard (30. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@phaty: keine sorge, nur ein votec (aus plastik *g*) , keine dosen ...
> *



Das ist ja fast noch schlimmer!!!

Bloody hell - VOTEC-Tossing? hört sich auch nicht schlecht an!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (30. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Och, das wollen wir doch mal sehen
> ...



welche neue??? woher ? wie was?

@phaty......dein jetziger avatar....... who's that?

wahat the hell.......


*fühlt sich im zugzwang auch einen neuen zu machen*

P.s: @phaty .....wenn ich das bild finde schicke ich dir nen neuen passenden avatar!!!

@all

weiter soooooooooo......mehr jlo....mehr salsa......weniger rasuren....UND KEIN 1FG

und ich bin raus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. November 2002)

Ich steh ja seit neustem auf Cross-Bikes und schon immer auf Matt Chesters Titan-Böcke!

Die Hundehütte ist putzig!


----------



## ibislover (30. November 2002)

so schön am dvd rippen bin.
killer chick und killer film!!!!
unbedingt anschauen!!!!!    

gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (30. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *so schön am dvd rippen bin.
> *



Ruf mal jemand das BKA an ...


----------



## ibislover (30. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ruf mal jemand das BKA an ... *



persönliche sicherheitskopie!
da kann mmir niemand was!  


gruss,
phil


----------



## eL (30. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Obwohl:Ich will auch so ne Weihnachtsmütze wie El und Onespeed
> *


Lieber Koko
wenn du auch sone weihnachtsverkleidung für dein Ernie haben möchtest dann wende dich doch bitte ganz nett an die "IBC weihnachtsbeauftragte" vieleicht setzt sie dir auch son mützchen auf.Du erkennst sie an dem krassesten avatar hier im forum   

so bis dann mal ne EL *der wenn er zeit hat auch hier oben heimlich liest*


----------



## phatlizard (30. November 2002)

*@onespeed: Andi Du coole Sau ... !!!!* 

Mein neues Avatar ist ja wohl der Hammer ... das hast Du klasse gemacht!!!

Viiiiiiiiielen Dank ... jetzt bin ich auch schon ne Comic-Figur!!!! 

phaty
platztvorstolz!!!!


----------



## onespeed (1. Dezember 2002)

ruhig brauner ruhig...  

ich muss dich enttäuschen, den dicken hab ich irgendwo in den endlosen weiten des www gefunden. ich hab ihm doch nur den richtigen namen gegeben  

 
andi

ps: freut mich, dass er dir gefällt!


----------



## onespeed (1. Dezember 2002)

1. türchen:


----------



## Triple F (1. Dezember 2002)

Also das Törchchen ist bei mir schneeweiß mit nem nikolausroten X und wenn man es öffnet steht da:

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /desks/models/tyra_banks_002.jpg on this server.

Zumindest bei mir. Würde es aber gerne sehen ... 

Ein klassischer 403er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. Dezember 2002)

... von mir für Euch ... klasse Idee Andi ab Morgen machst Du wieder weiter! D.h. für Dich jetzt täglich ein babe finden!

Auf vielfachen Wunsch .... Tyra!


----------



## phatlizard (1. Dezember 2002)

Manche Kantenklatscher-Sachen sind so schön, die kann man sich besser garnicht ausdenken ... !
Die verstehen echt Spass!!!

phaty


----------



## Triple F (1. Dezember 2002)

Traumpass...


----------



## eL (1. Dezember 2002)

he phaty!!!!! zweitkrassestes avatar hier im forum  Reeeeespäckt und nu noch die weihnachtsmütze drauf


----------



## bsg (1. Dezember 2002)

@phaty: wehe ... wir bleiben lieber bei den coladosen ... deutsche ingenieurskunst bleibt verschont *g* ! 

ach ja: lässiges neues bildchen ...


----------



## phatlizard (1. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *he phaty!!!!! zweitkrassestes avatar hier im forum  Reeeeespäckt und nu noch die weihnachtsmütze drauf *



Kaum ausgesprochen schon hat Phaty ne Santa-Mütze ... dank Andy Onespeed dem offiziellen Avatar-Beauftragten der "Singlespeed Euro Mafia" ...

sehr geschmeidig ...

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (1. Dezember 2002)

ich glaube ich muss auch mal an meinem avatärchen arbeiten ... mal sehen ...


----------



## phatlizard (1. Dezember 2002)

Die Tour de France wird nach mir umbenannt ... und das noch vor meinem Tod!
Ich bin gerührt!!!


----------



## phatlizard (1. Dezember 2002)




----------



## joe yeti (1. Dezember 2002)

bin so froh das ich meinen yeti schlüsselanhänger wieder gefunden habe!

wer ist jetzt neidisch?


----------



## Jeroen (1. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm.. okay.. nicht ganz meine style.. aber okay..  

Hier einer aus meine Starrgabel collection;

Customized Tange gabel, fillet brazed optic, dropouts re-sculpted (fender eye's weg gefeilt usw.) und selbst lackiert. Ist das gabel das jetzt in meine DeKerf Team SL hängt...


----------



## Jeroen (1. Dezember 2002)

fake fillet brazing...


----------



## eL (1. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Kaum ausgesprochen schon hat Phaty ne Santa-Mütze ... dank Andy Onespeed dem offiziellen Avatar-Beauftragten der "Singlespeed Euro Mafia" ...
> ...


He endkrass das teil


----------



## odelay (1. Dezember 2002)

da weiß man gar nicht mehr was man sein will: 
das Mädel das den Rahmen hat
oder der Rahmen der so nett behandelt wird




klar denkende Egomanen wollen natürlich beides:
Frau und Rahmen, nicht sein sondern haben
wenn das jetzt Hr. Fromm hört


----------



## onespeed (2. Dezember 2002)

2. türchen


----------



## phatlizard (2. Dezember 2002)

... siehste mal Andi - dafür bin ich extra wach geblieben um mich dran zu freuen!

Und am 24. gibt es Nico in Schlagsahne gehüllt auf nem Foto???
Ich weiss ich hab Fantasien ... die sind wirkich unglaublich!
Verzeih mir Bondgirl! Ach ja den Film hab ich gerade gesehen! Ich will das Auto und ich will Halle Berry - ehm in der Reihenfolge!!!

Ach ja wir haben jetzt ein Cyclocross-Forum im IBC - wer damit was am Hut hat bitte bookmarken und mitspielen!!! 

Gute Nacht!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (2. Dezember 2002)

oder kannst du mit auto das gleiche tun wie mit frauen?

wenn ja , fahr weiter auto


----------



## onespeed (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *oder kannst du mit auto das gleiche tun wie mit frauen?
> *



mit der kiste durch neunkirchen cruisen....




...is besser als sex  

andi


----------



## joe yeti (2. Dezember 2002)

ihr für einen sex?


----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ihr für einen sex?   *



kann mich nicht beschweren...und Du??? 

wobei ich nur für einen richtigen Aston Martin ins Zölibat eintreten würde:


----------



## bsg (2. Dezember 2002)

was heisst hier zolibat ??? phaty will den aston v12 doch nur damit er jede braut aufreissen kann ...


----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *was heisst hier zolibat ??? phaty will den aston v12 doch nur damit er jede braut aufreissen kann ... *



dafür braucht der keinen Aston Martin!!!

da langt sein "Dackelblick"und sein freundliches Wesen


----------



## Steinhummer (2. Dezember 2002)

@Altitude:

Zölibat? Wenn dann nur für den alten DB2/4 - der Schlichte mit der HECKKLAPPE!!!! Der ist mindestens so sexy wie der E-Type-Leichenwagen aus Harold & Maude (für mich immer noch die schönste E-Type-Darreichungsform )

Steinhummer (der auf Kombis steht)


----------



## joe yeti (2. Dezember 2002)

ihr wollt die cars um die girls zu knacken  

oh seit ihr schlimm!!!


----------



## Steinhummer (2. Dezember 2002)

@joeYeti:

Ne Braut, die einen DB2/4 erkennt, wär allerdings der Hammer  Zum Bräute aufreißen empfiehlt sich aber eher ein 911. Hatte mal kurz einen, und allein dessen Silhouette signalisiert den Luxus-Schnepfen offenbar "Ernährer mit Geld!". Jedenfalls schauten mir plötzlich Damen hinterher, die mich mit dem Arsch nicht anschauen, wenn ich z. B. aufm Rad sitze.

Hummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (2. Dezember 2002)

Tach,

das hier ist *der* Aston Martin aller Aston Martins:






DB 4 Zagato.

Waaa....

Aber immer noch nix gegen meinen Lieblingswagen von vor ein paar Seiten:






Ich muss doch mal Lotto spielen...

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## bsg (2. Dezember 2002)

@staabi: soweit ich irgendwo gelesen habe soll es von dem neuen aston auch wieder eine zagato-version geben ... sehr heiss und sehr limitiert !


----------



## Hoerni (2. Dezember 2002)

Hier ein echter Geheimtipp für alle, die sich um "eines der ersten Vollgefederten auf dem Markt" interessieren!!

Echt kultig und super ausgestattet, wirklich 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/ebayISAPI.dll...RL=4&photoDisplayType=2#ebaylargephotohosting

Gönnt Euch mal was Anständiges, was jedes Männerherz hpchschlagen lässt - zum 2. Advent!!

Viel Spass!!


----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2002)

die gute alte Zeit!

Pedalrückschlag war damals noch ein Fremdwort und der Girvin Vobau (der fehlt ja bei dem Bike!!!) war in Verbindung mit der alten Peperoni-Gabel wirklich sehr schonede für die Handgelenke und die Unterarme 

Und die geschmackvolle und dezente Lackierung - da sollte sich die heutige Designergeneration - vor allem bei Cannondale - eine Scheibe abschneiden  

So ein Jekyll sieht sicherlich in Neongrün und Neonpink richtig stylisch aus - vor allem findet man es beim "NightTossing" besser


----------



## phatlizard (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> dafür braucht der keinen Aston Martin!!!
> ...



so hat das bisher immer geklappt!

Und natürlich mit meinem Lieblingsspruch - den Rikman sich bald tätowieren lässt: "Es gibt Landstriche da gelte ich durchaus als Sexsymbol...!" 

Eigensuggestion hilft ungemein!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2002)

aus aktuellen Anlass die neuen britischen Potenzschleudern, die im neuen Bond beworben werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. Dezember 2002)

Genau auf die Kisten ist doch gepoopt ich will die verfic*ten Raketenwerfer auf mein Auto ... Frankfurter-Kreuz Freitag Nachmittag 15 Uhr ... das gibt dem Ausdruck AMOK-Fahrt eine völlig neue Bedeutung!

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *aus aktuellen Anlass die neuen britischen Potenzschleudern, die im neuen Bond beworben werden... *



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das Nordpoleis polierte Eislaufhallenqualität hat...


----------



## phatlizard (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das Nordpoleis polierte Eislaufhallenqualität hat... *



Aber Herr Doctor das ist doch in Island ... und das Eis wurde von den Wickingern extra für Halle Berry vorher abgeleckt ... würd ich auch machen für die Schnecke! 

phaty


----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2002)

@phaty

Gewalt ist keine Lösung!!!

Hier zur Ablühlung mein lieblings Bond-Girl bevor Halle kam, sah und siegte

Barbara Bach


----------



## polo (2. Dezember 2002)

Wär mal eine interessante Umfrage: Welches Jahrzehnt war geschmackloser? Die 70er oder die 80er???

Mein Bond-Babe-Favorit ist die blonde Cello-Spielerin aus der Dalton-Bond-Zeit.   Weiß aber nicht, wie die heißt.


----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2002)

unseren Phaty...


----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2002)

noch eins für unseren Traffic

damit ich mein Trikot loswerde


----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2002)

...kennst Du zufällig jemenden in der Entwicklungsabteilung bei Cannondale oder haben die Jungs aus Bedford das Ding ganz zufällig entwickelt???


----------



## joe yeti (2. Dezember 2002)

und die drei sind eh netter als halle


----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2002)

...kennst Du zufällig jemenden in der Entwicklungsabteilung bei Cannondale oder haben die Jungs aus Bedford das Ding ganz zufällig entwickelt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. Dezember 2002)

... dass man sich auf Deinen schlechten Geschmack immer verlassen kann Joe!
Weiss eigentlich Frau Lehrerin was Du für ein Ferkel bist oder gibt es sowieso jeden Abend was mit dem Rohrstock auf den Popo!!!
Gott weiss was für Rollenspiele Du so drauf hast ... !

"Kratz mich, beiss mich, zieh mir die Kleider meiner Mutter an ... !"

Igittigitt!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (2. Dezember 2002)

was hast du gegen die drei sind soch nett?

und meine lehrerin muss nich alles wissen 

also nich so laut!


----------



## joe yeti (2. Dezember 2002)

auch das taucht nicht! phaty du hast ja hofendlich nicht damit zu tun?


----------



## phatlizard (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *was hast du gegen die drei sind soch nett?
> 
> und meine lehrerin muss nich alles wissen
> ...



Preisfrage!

Wo wurde das Bild aufgenommen?

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *...kennst Du zufällig jemenden in der Entwicklungsabteilung bei Cannondale oder haben die Jungs aus Bedford das Ding ganz zufällig entwickelt??? *



So einen schwulen Plastikbomber würde niemals in einer Entwicklungsabteilung entstehen, in der ich was zu sagen hätte - meine sähe so aus:






Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich einmal für die häufige Benutzung des Wortes "schwul" als negativer Ausdruck, bei unseren Homosexuellen Passiv-Lesern entschuldigen! Political Correctness ist nicht meine Stärke - und ausserdem: "Get over it!!!" ... ich werde versuchen in Zukunft öfter mal "tuntig" ersatzhalber zu benutzen!

"It is raining men ... halleluja...!"

phaty


----------



## PrimOChris (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Preisfrage!
> ...



Alter, ich mein, mein alter ego *Sherlock Humbug* erkennt dort im Hintergrund ein dänisches Polizeivehikel, da diese selten ausserhalb des Königreiches anzutreffen sind, kombiniere ich, der ansehnliche Torbogen dort oben ist in einer grösseren dänischen Stadt zu finden...


Sagen Sie Watson, das sieht doch schwer nach Schöpnhaun aus...


----------



## phatlizard (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *
> 
> Alter, ich mein, mein alter ego Sherlock Humbug erkennt dort im Hintergrund ein dänisches Polizeivehikel, da diese selten ausserhalb des Königreiches anzutreffen sind, kombiniere ich, der ansehnliche Torbogen dort oben ist in einer grösseren dänischen Stadt zu finden...
> ...



So enttarnt man Passiv-Leser ... 

Naja Norge (Norwegen ihr Banausen!) wäre auch noch gegangen aber das ist das Wappen vn Kobenhavn auf der Tür ... also Sieg für Primo-Chris! Was der Preis ist? Naja wenn Du die Blonde mal findest in Kopenhagen, dann darfst Du ihr an den ...

phaty!


----------



## joe yeti (2. Dezember 2002)

oder unter unter den sattel fassen!

hehe phaty die leherin is nicht zuhause!


----------



## PrimOChris (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Was der Preis ist? Naja wenn Du die Blonde mal findest in Kopenhagen, dann darfst Du ihr an den ...
> ...



Ja, ja, Deine Mudder...

Ich will aber einen richtigen Preis, sonst schraub´ ich mir gleich wieder ´ne Schaltung an´s Rad!(stampfmitdemfußaufnboden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (2. Dezember 2002)

primo ? du wohnst bei deiner mudder?


----------



## phatlizard (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *
> 
> Ja, ja, Deine Mudder...
> ...



Du bist ja schon ein bisschen zickig!!!
Sagen wir es mal so: wenn Du zu einem der GBBC2003-Termine kommst kriegst du was ganz besonderes aus der Retro-Kult-Kiste!!!
Also nach Berlin (3.-5. Oktober) musst Du in jedem Fall einfliegen, sonst bist Du eh kein Singlespeeder!!!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (2. Dezember 2002)

die lehrerin is meine mudder!

klar , haben das alle verstanden?

joe, der keine frauen ausser seiner mudder kennt


----------



## phatlizard (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *die lehrerin is meine mudder!
> 
> klar , haben das alle verstanden?
> ...



Also das ist bisher das krankeste in diesem thread - Respekt Joe!

phaty


----------



## PrimOChris (2. Dezember 2002)

So krank is das nu auch wieder nich, ich kenn seine mudder nämlich auch...  
@joe: Who´s ya daddy?!


----------



## joe yeti (2. Dezember 2002)

du hast mich ja in der haupt seite verraten, ich sage bisst und cannonbabe liest mit ! du jetzt verstehen?

also wie gesagt die Leherin is meine mudder oder phaty?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (2. Dezember 2002)

(gerade ärmel hoch schlag!) 

woher kennst du meine mudder?

joe


----------



## phatlizard (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *du hast mich ja in der haupt seite verraten, ich sage bisst und cannonbabe liest mit ! du jetzt verstehen?
> 
> also wie gesagt die Leherin is meine mudder oder phaty?  *



Ja nee is klar - ganz grosses Kino das ... !  

Ich glaub davon musst Du mir eine Zeichnung machen - das überfordert mich intellektuell doch erheblich!!! Andererseits, wenn ich drüber nachdenke tappe ich doch lieber noch ne Weile im Dunkeln!

phaty


----------



## PrimOChris (2. Dezember 2002)

früher wurden die hier:           etwas inflationär genutzt, villeicht bin ich deshalb etwas zu sparsam...

also,
@joe:  

@phaty: u know


----------



## joe yeti (2. Dezember 2002)

was is mit meiner mutter? 

sag bescheid!!!!!!


----------



## PrimOChris (2. Dezember 2002)

so besser?


Gibt aber auch andere schöne Dinge wie dieses puzzle hier...


----------



## PrimOChris (2. Dezember 2002)

http://www.wisil.recumbents.com/wisil/Wood/delta_trike.htm


----------



## joe yeti (2. Dezember 2002)

gerade im forum gefunden!


----------



## phatlizard (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *gerade im forum gefunden! *



Och das ist aber ein süsses Bild von unserem Basti!!!


----------



## lebaron (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Och das ist aber ein süsses Bild von unserem Basti!!! *



silence is golden.........


----------



## lebaron (2. Dezember 2002)

wer errät von wem es ist.......der beommt 1 bei der nächst möglichen gelegenheit



"i'm not afraid of dying - i just don't want to"

nein es ist dies mal net von metallica

@phaty ich denke mal du bekommst es raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (3. Dezember 2002)

3. türchen


----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2002)

Die alte Zicke ... 

Andi Du postest um 0.04 Uhr ich um 5.24 Uhr ... ich glaube wir machen da was falsch!!! Ich muss mal anfange Lotto zu spielen, durch arbeit ist ja noch keiner reich geworden ...

Guten Morgen - gäääähn ...

phaty


----------



## onespeed (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Andi Du postest um 0.04 Uhr ich um 5.24 Uhr ...
> 
> phaty *



moin digga,

ne "sonderregelung" die mein arzt und ich für diese woche getroffen haben macht's möglich  

yours
andialleindaheim


----------



## Hoerni (3. Dezember 2002)

Weihnachtsbaum liegen wird  - mein Traumrad, das

1 mother****in G!!!!


----------



## ibislover (3. Dezember 2002)

#1


----------



## ibislover (3. Dezember 2002)

#2


----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2002)

Ja Idaho ist wunderschön ... ich glaube das ist auch Keith Bontragers Lieblingsrevier! Damussichmalhin!

phaty

@Andi: Krankenschein!!!!!!! Kein Wunder, dass die Aktie gelb nicht hochkommt!


----------



## lebaron (3. Dezember 2002)

werd ich auch ma wieder ws sagen

ich weis zwar net so recht was......ausser das pizza satt macht.....naja egal

1. das cdale..............muaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaa iss mir schlecht

2.naomiis tres chique....die alte zimtzicke

3.wir hatten  schon lange keine netten [email protected] dafür!!!!


SO damit hätte ich mich auch ma wieder zu wort gemeldet


*fragt warum keiner auf seine rätsel eingeht........sooooooo schwer sind die nicht*


----------



## lebaron (3. Dezember 2002)

der dank ging an phil.........


wobei mir einfällt dat ick inna letzten zeit wiedder viele nette bikes geshen habe.....und dat museum of modern art sich auch ständig meldet

ick gloop ick muss ma wieda wat malen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (3. Dezember 2002)

weil rätsel lösen heutzutage zu einfach ist:

http://www.google.de/search?q="i'm+...+don't+want+to"&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&meta=


----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2002)

Pololein ... ist das eventuell ein Bild aus Südfrankreich - und bist Du auf dem Bock drauf? Naturbilder ... hmmm ja wir brauchen Naturbilder!

@yetilover: Hast Du das bike-mag aboniert aus dem du die Bilder geklaut hast?

phaty


----------



## ibislover (3. Dezember 2002)

nope.
war ein artikel den es als .pdf bei maverick zum dowload gibt!  

gruss,
phil


----------



## lebaron (3. Dezember 2002)

gibts von da nochmehr bilder?


----------



## polo (3. Dezember 2002)

Nee, Bild ist 1. geklaut und 2. aus Spanien. In Südfrankreich hatte ich den Bock nie dabei, "nur" in der Auvergne. Davon aber keine Bilder...

Hier kommt man echt ins Träumen:

http://www.singletrackmind.com/Mountain Bike Trails Index Page.htm

California or bust...


----------



## ibislover (3. Dezember 2002)

http://www.maverickamerican.com/pdfs/idaho.pdf

gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *nope.
> war ein artikel den es als .pdf bei maverick zum dowload gibt!
> 
> ...



Klar, war eine Tour von "Western Spirit" mit der ganzen Belegschaft von Maverick und Chipps Chippendale von "Singletrack UK" - wer schöne Bike-Bilder sehen will, der sollte die natürlich abonieren! Schon weil da auch mal ab und zu was aus der deutschen Singlespeed-Szene berichtet wird ...  

Basti ich schick die die Mags irgendwann mal hoch - ausgeliehen!!!! Die musst Du dann so gut behandeln wie Dein Imagainäres Bontrager!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Basti ich schick die die Mags irgendwann mal hoch - ausgeliehen!!!! Die musst Du dann so gut behandeln wie Dein Imagainäres Bontrager!
> ...



jau geht klar.........dat hatteste ja schon vor nem kleinen weilchen mal gesgat.....mach dat wenn du zeit findest....die rennen ja nicht weg.....oder doch?

und wenn ich ales so gut behandeln würde wie "MEIN" bonty dann........


----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> jau geht klar.........dat hatteste ja schon vor nem kleinen weilchen mal gesgat.....mach dat wenn du zeit findest.... *



Tja ich trenn mich so ungern ... da kann man stundenlang drin lesen ... also in der Zeit in der Du eine Singletrack liest kannste 10 Jahrgänge "Mountain-Bike Deutschland" durchmachen!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (3. Dezember 2002)

hört sich gut an





basti the reformatoroder phaty


----------



## Brice (3. Dezember 2002)

> In Südfrankreich hatte ich den Bock nie dabei, "nur" in der Auvergne.



@ Polo
In welcher Ecke der Auvergne warst du denn? Ich war die letzten beiden Jahre in der Nähe von Brioude, ca. 50 km von Clermont F. entfernt. Ist wirklich nett dort.

Brice


----------



## Kokopelli (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *Weihnachtsbaum liegen wird  - mein Traumrad, das
> 
> 1 mother****in G!!!!
> ...



WAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

Er hat es schon wieder gemacht...shit...jetzt muß ich schon wieder nen Lappen holen.Langsam geht mir diese Tastatur-Putzerei auf den Sack.ALSO BITTE KEINE 1FG MEHR!!!BIIITTE!!!!

Fragen wie's mir geht? Bitte:


----------



## j.ö.r.g (3. Dezember 2002)

neulich im allgäu


----------



## lebaron (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von j.ö.r.g _
> *neulich im allgäu *




THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT#s PHAAAAAAAAT

für dieses bild

jörg hat meinen tag gerettet

ein hammer geiles bike in noch geilerer landschaft THAT'S PORN


----------



## Kokopelli (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von j.ö.r.g _
> *neulich im allgäu *



Scheee!
Aber eins versteh ich nicht. Da liegt doch Schnee, warum sind dann die Reifen dreckig. und wenn die Reifen dreckig sind, warum ist dann das Rad noch so sauber?

Fragen über Fragen

Gruß Koko


----------



## Hoerni (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *ALSO BITTE KEINE 1FG MEHR!!!BIIITTE!!!!
> *



Wieso - ist doch hübsch  

Das 1 MFG war seiner Zeit leider Lichtjahre voraus so dass es nicht uz einer Serienproduktion gekommen ist, was ein Glück!!

Darauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *
> 
> Wieso - ist doch hübsch
> ...



Wenn die Amis nur mal damit aufhören würden ihre Bikes immer vor diesen Plastik-Garagen-Toren aufzunehmen ... ekelhaft... !

phaty


----------



## j.ö.r.g (3. Dezember 2002)

@ lebaron: merci beaucoup

@ koko: ich kann leider nicht so schnell im Schnee 25% bergauf schieben, daß das Rad dabei vollgekleckert wird; außerdem, wie würde das denn aussehen


----------



## Altitude (3. Dezember 2002)

hab ich grad keine gefunden...

Aber:

ein paar Pics aus der Zeit in Israel:

Unter dem Motto:" Auf der Suchee nach dem heiligen Trail" - ich glaub das ham die Cranked-Jungs bei mir geklaut...

Hier das Wadi Kelt - über 20 km schlängelt sich der Weg obem am Grad entlang, bis er sich die 250 hm zur Quelle über "historische " Stufen zur Quelle bewegt...

Und ich hatte an diesem tag meinen 5. Platten - scheiß IRC-Mythos


----------



## Altitude (3. Dezember 2002)

Jerusalem um 6.00 Uhr Morgens am selben Tag

Ja Phaty, es ist ein Cannondale, bekehrt wurde ich erst ein halbes Jahr später in Canada


----------



## Altitude (3. Dezember 2002)

Luxusherberge, in der wir 3 Tage genächtigt haben, kann ich nur empfehlen:

Das Hotel Zittadelle in Damaskus/Syrien - richtet Jusuf vom Empfang grüße von den crazy German Biker aus und Ihr dürft die Dusche im Hof benutzen....


----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2002)

Da sieht man diese wunderschönen Bilder und muss zwangsläufig daran denken, wie diese Ar$chlöscher auf beiden Seiten ihre schöne Heimat kaputtbomben!

Religion ist einfach schei$$e ... !

phaty
"bet your life I don't need religion...!"


----------



## Altitude (3. Dezember 2002)

andere schönheiten des Landes für unseren Traffic....


"LoveParade" in Tel Aviv, eine der geilsten Feten, die Ich je erlebt habe...die jungen Leute leben wirklich jeden Tag, als ob es Ihr letzter wäre! Und damals herrschte nich "F R I E D E N"!!!!! 

PEACE NOW!


----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Jerusalem um 6.00 Uhr Morgens am selben Tag
> 
> Ja Phaty, es ist ein Cannondale, bekehrt wurde ich erst ein halbes Jahr später in Canada *



Und hier hab ich auch noch das Foto von Eurem C'dale-Team-Truck von damals ... wusste garnicht, dass Du ein Co-Sponsor warst ... !


----------



## Altitude (3. Dezember 2002)

hiermit möchte ich die Jungs vom Kodak-Professional-Service in Tel Aviv grüßen, die mir ca 30 Rollen Dia-Filme mit Kratzern versaut haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Und hier hab ich auch noch das Foto von Eurem C'dale-Team-Truck von damals ... wusste garnicht, dass Du ein Co-Sponsor warst ... !
> ...



Ja, ja, der Truck war schon cool: Wirlpool, Physiotherapeutin, Koch, Mechaniker, Doppelbett, Dusche, voll klimatisiert und natürlich nur für mich allein... 

Noch was zum Thema Israel:

Ist wirklich wunderschön dort, ich hoffe wirklich, daß dort bald Frieden herrscht... ich hab gute Freunde bei Juden und Arabern, und die meußten wollen diesen Irrsinn nicht, sondern nur die alten fanatischen Säcke an der Mach müssen mit den Leben vieler Unschuldiger spielen....


Sorry, ich wollt hier nicht politischwerden, aber ich denke den Frieden kann man nicht oft genug heraufbeschwören...

Nix für ungut

Alex


----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hier darf man ausdrücklich politisch werden! Ich bin doch hier der Hausmeister!  - und ich halte das nicht mal für politisch an den Frieden zu appelieren!

phaty
"Fahr zur Hölle Mann - Möllemann!" - *DAS* war politisch!!


----------



## whoa (3. Dezember 2002)

@ onespeed
...was Du uns am 24ten präsentieren willst, wenn Tyra und Naomi schon in den ersten 3 Tagen dabei waren??!?? 

@ Hoerni
Wär das Crack'n Fail "Fully" nich so unverschämt überteuert, in besseren Zustand und mit anständigen Komponenten bestückt..  ..würd ich mir glatt so'ne "Kult"-Dose zulegen!
Aber ohne Flexstem niemals!


----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ onespeed
> ...was Du uns am 24ten präsentieren willst, wenn Tyra und Naomi schon in den ersten 3 Tagen dabei waren??!??
> *



hab ich doch schon gesagt! Nicole in Schlagsahne gehüllt ... HOHOHO!!!

@cannonbabe: HUHU!! winke-winke!

phaty
Mehr Frauen ins Forum das Testosteron bringt mich sonst noch um!


----------



## lebaron (3. Dezember 2002)

ab um 9 alle ozzy kucken 1 stunde der fu.......ing prince of darkness


----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ab um 9 alle ozzy kucken 1 stunde der fu.......ing prince of darkness *



Danke für den Hinweis Sohnemann ... let's go bang our heads!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> hab ich doch schon gesagt! Nicole in Schlagsahne gehüllt ... HOHOHO!!!
> *



Iiih Schlagsahne.. das is aber nix für "Sportler"?!   

Ich plädiere für Schokosoße mit bunten Streuseln!


----------



## bella (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> @cannonbabe: HUHU!! winke-winke!
> *



HUHU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hier bin ich! 

was ist mit joe los, hab ich ihn vergrault


----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *
> 
> HUHU!
> ...



Ach ja ich wollt ja nur mal die Reflexe meiner Lieblings-Passiv-Leserin testen - naja bei zwei Frauen die hier reingucken!!! 

Tja Joe hat Angst, dass ich ihn bei seiner Lehrerin/Beischlafpartnerin anschwärze weil er hier immer so schamlos mit Dir flirtet ... (in Wahrheit ist das natürlich nur sehr aggressives Revierverhalten von mir!!!)
Ich glaub nicht, dass man Joe wirklich vergraulen kann - der ist hartnäckig! Heute hat er sich sogar in Cyclocross-Forum gewagt und sich als Besitzers eines Cannonbabe-Crossrads mit HEADSHOX geoutet ... na der traut sich was!

So ich geh jetzt mal Ally McBeal gucken - vielleicht versteh ich ja irgendwann mal noch die Frauen!  

phaty 
Frauen-Versteher


----------



## bella (3. Dezember 2002)

phaty, der Classic-Platzhirsch


----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *phaty, der Classic-Platzhirsch
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich spricht das mal Jemand aus!

phaty
16-Ender zum Abschuss bereit! (das könnte gegen mich verwand werden!)


----------



## roesli (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *phaty, der Classic-Platzhirsch
> 
> 
> ...



Röööööööööööööhrrrrr!!!

*kugel*

A  Hürsch! - ein Mann wie eine Eiche! - ahneee - selber ist ja Oesterreicher


----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2002)

Das Bild hat mich so angemacht - das musste auf den Bildschirm!  

phaty!


----------



## onespeed (4. Dezember 2002)

4. türchen


----------



## onespeed (4. Dezember 2002)

auf vielfachen wunsch mal was für die ladies


----------



## phatlizard (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *auf vielfachen wunsch  *


 ...einer einzelnen Europameisterin!? 

Andi das würde mir zu denken geben!

So und damit das hormonelle Gleichgewicht wieder hergestellt wird das 4. Türchen ohne Einbeziehung von männlichen schwedischen Supermodellls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (4. Dezember 2002)

@ Brice: Bin damals per Auto, MTB und Fuß von C-F südöstlich über Mont-Dore und durch den Parc des Volcans nach Salers, weiter dann östlich nach Beaulieu/Dordogne ins Périgord. Die Massive de Sancy und Cantal (Foto vom Puy Griou anbei) sind zum MTBfahren der Hammer: Alpin, wild, komplett leer (zumidenst im September) und alles offen für 2Räder...


----------



## Brice (4. Dezember 2002)

@ Polo

Kenne ich auch.

 

Brice


----------



## onespeed (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> * ...einer einzelnen Europameisterin!?
> 
> Andi das würde mir zu denken geben!
> [/IMG] *



na ja, ich dachte natürlich auch an unsere sporadisch aktiven besucherinnen aus dem bayrischen  

...sozusagen ein akt der gastfreundschaft  

andi


----------



## onespeed (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ onespeed
> ...was Du uns am 24ten präsentieren willst, wenn Tyra und Naomi schon in den ersten 3 Tagen dabei waren??!?? *


*

das frag' ich mich auch schon die ganze zeit   werd' dich bei gelegenheit um inspiration bitten  


andi*


----------



## go-dirt (4. Dezember 2002)

ups, falscher thread und vorallem das falsche bild


----------



## go-dirt (4. Dezember 2002)

wie bekomme ich das bild wieder weg?  
s.c.h.e.i.s.s.e!


----------



## SoBe (4. Dezember 2002)




----------



## go-dirt (4. Dezember 2002)

@ sobe
na, hat sie dir wenigstens gefallen?  

zu blöde einfach...   

nils


----------



## itz (4. Dezember 2002)

.... aha ... und wieder wurde ein heimlicher Leser enttarnt  

Andi wie war der SSS ?!?  

und ÄT alle Singletrack_Bild'ken_Poster ... hört halt mal auf damit ... wie soll ich denn da was arbeiten?!   

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoBe (4. Dezember 2002)

@go-dirt
Na, klar - sah ganz nett aus. Deine holde Weiblichkeit? Lass uns mal lieber wieder in den Hintergrund zurückziehen. Viel zu viel gespame hier.


----------



## j.ö.r.g (4. Dezember 2002)

nochmal was für lebaron


----------



## whoa (4. Dezember 2002)

*

!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH !!!!!
!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH !!!!!
!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH !!!!!
!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH !!!!!
!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH !!!!!

*



Ich hab grad festgestellt, dass auf der  Paul HP das Flatbed gar nicht mehr aufgeführt ist!
Sollte der gute Paul etwa die Produktion eingestellt haben?   

Ich will so ein Teil unbedingt für mein nächstes HardCore-SSp-Projekt,
ach egal an welches Bike.. *ICH WILL 'N FLATBED !!!*


----------



## onespeed (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Andi wie war der SSS ?!?
> Chris *



f-u-c-k-i-n-g good!!! ...der peter will heut abend bilders posten  
hoffe du bist beim nächsten mal auch dabei!  

andi


----------



## itz (4. Dezember 2002)

Servus Andi,
das nächste mal ... momende mal ... erster Dienstag im Monat ... okay am 2.1 bin isch dabei  ... vorrausgesetzt ich darf da aus Strassenverkehrssicherheitlicher Sicht schon wieder ein Auto bewegen  

Cheers Chris


----------



## onespeed (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *vorrausgesetzt ich darf da aus Strassenverkehrssicherheitlicher Sicht schon wieder ein Auto bewegen
> 
> Cheers Chris *



wo und vor allem wie!  feierst du silvester, dass du ne woche später immer noch zu breit zum audo fahrn bist???   

greetz
andi

p.s.: der erte dienstag im januar is der  7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sobe _
> *Lass uns mal lieber wieder in den Hintergrund zurückziehen. Viel zu viel gespame hier.  *



Brüller!!!


----------



## joe yeti (4. Dezember 2002)

danke babe für das schöne bildl

nö du hast mich nicht verkrault, war gestern abend bei meine eltern und da gibt es keine internet!

und noch mal für alle ich bin gerade solo und habe nicht mehr mit lehrerinnen zu tun!

und damit pasta phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> und damit pasta phaty! *



Uii da wird der Joe aber wild wenn es um bayrische Mädels geht ... ganz ruhig Brauner! Naja jetzt kann ich dich ja garnicht mehr wegen den Frauen hochnehmen! Neues Opfer??? IIIiiiiiiiiiiitz... AAAAAAAAnnnnndiiiiiii ...

ich find schon einen ...

phaty


----------



## ibislover (4. Dezember 2002)

/phil


----------



## phatlizard (4. Dezember 2002)

Da ist ja echt ein HUFFY-Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr ... dass daaaaaaarf dooooooooch alles nicht wahr sein ... !!!
Haben die den keinen Imageberater bei Pacific Cycles??? Ich muss brechen ... !

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (4. Dezember 2002)

Ich wollte eigentlich einen neuen thread mit den Dingern starten - aber ihr lest ja eh hier alle mit ... !

Bei Salsa gibt es jetzt Bremshebel als Zusatzhebel für Cross-Lenker - kann aber auch als normaler MTB-Hebel gefahren werden ... dann sieht er zwar etwas komisch aus - ist aber ein Salsa ... !


----------



## joe yeti (4. Dezember 2002)

nehme lieber die frooglegs für cross!


joe


----------



## ElectricZorro (4. Dezember 2002)

Die Hebel jibbes dann auch schon aus Taiwanesien von TEKTRO für janz kleenes Geld.   

Z


----------



## phatlizard (4. Dezember 2002)

Wir gehen aus Seite 300 zu und der Basti ist nicht da ... ich mach mir Sorgen!  

Herr Baaaaaaaaaaaaaarrooooooooooooooooon......!!!!?

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (4. Dezember 2002)

*... ne Blutgrätsche!!! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (4. Dezember 2002)

gefragt?!  

joe


----------



## lebaron (4. Dezember 2002)

isch könnte kotzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen

ich hab die 300 verpennt


........naja hatte eben besseres zu tun........:


----------



## joe yeti (4. Dezember 2002)

erzähle,

sag schon,

raus damit,

aberr pronto!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *........naja hatte eben besseres zu tun........: *



Hausaufgaben!!!


Ach ja Basti - kleine Regelverschärfung extra für Dich ... :

Beim Run auf die 100.000 ist power-posting verboten!!!!  

Posten - Antwort abwarten - posten - ... !!! Sonst kein Preis! Dann gehen auch nicht wieder so viele schöne Bikes in der Flut verloren ... !!!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (4. Dezember 2002)

dat mit den 100000 funzt eh nicht weil niemand weis wann wer geklickt hat!!!!

und da bringen dann auch postings nichts!!!


----------



## Jeroen (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *nehme lieber die frooglegs für cross!
> *



Psst... Made Holland!! Das original...  








Das original cyclocross bremsen:






Made in holland...  Abgebildete Rad ist ein Kivada. (hausmarke meine LBS)


----------



## phatlizard (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> Made in holland...  Abgebildete Rad ist ein Kivada. (hausmarke meine LBS)
> 
> *



Ich weiss ja wie toll die spookys sind Jeroen aber die gefallen mir einfach nicht!!!

They look like 1984 Shimano-Cantis for Christ Sake ...  

Die Hebel sind klar klasse ... ! Keine Frage ... !!!
Hast Du ein Bild von einem EPIC TI Cross-Rahmen!

Schon gesehen es gibt hier jetzt ein Cross-Forum!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (4. Dezember 2002)

den froogis funzt richtig gut, habe die teile bei mir dran!

joe


----------



## ElectricZorro (4. Dezember 2002)

die froggies sind doch von C´dale, oder ? 

Gruß aus´m Norden

derderdachtesowasdürfemanimclassicforumnichtansbikebauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich weiss ja wie toll die spookys sind Jeroen aber die gefallen mir einfach nicht!!!*



Eigentlich Phaty hast du 100% recht. Die Spooky's habe ein grosses nachteil im Technischem Zinne. Das bremsbelag montierung kan nicht gedreht wurde. Nur im höhe. Also, wenn du ein bischen ein krumme 'brakepost' habe, dann kannst du niemals die bremsblage gerade zum Felge abstehlen... Macht manch mal viel ärger!...



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Die Hebel sind klar klasse ... ! Keine Frage ... !!!
> Hast Du ein Bild von einem EPIC TI Cross-Rahmen!
> *



Die hebel von Empella sind nett. Empella selber (schüldigung für die Leute die Empella fast zum Kult erheben...  ) ist aber nicht so ganz nett... Heute hat er ziemlich OK rahmen.. aber vor 3-4 jahre noch, zerbrechte viele Rahmen... Aber OK.. ehr verkauft mehrere Rahmen als ich... 

Zum Epic: habe ich doch.... 








> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Schon gesehen es gibt hier jetzt ein Cross-Forum!
> ...



Hab ich gesehen...


----------



## phatlizard (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ElectricZorro _
> *die froggies sind doch von C´dale, oder ? *



nein!



> _Original geschrieben von ElectricZorro _
> *derderdachtesowasdürfemanimclassicforumnichtansbikebauen *



Doch! Wir sind garnicht so verbohrt wie immer behauptet wird ... !


----------



## ElectricZorro (4. Dezember 2002)

bei uns im Laden kommen, außer von Tektro, die Froggies von CD sogar mit Logo drauf.... 

Wo kommen die denn "eigentlich her " ?

Gruß

vommannderjetztgeradedasbiervondertankegenießtwomanihnmitnamenbegrüßt


----------



## onespeed (5. Dezember 2002)

5. türchen

moin ladies, 
nach dem schreck von gestern mal wieder was richtig leckeres


----------



## phatlizard (5. Dezember 2002)

Ach ja - Anna wird viel zu wenig gezeigt ... 

Ich frag mich nur, warum die nen schwulen Freund hat - Tarnung? Iglesias jr. mag nur wirklich keine Mädels... ! Die Welt ist ungerecht ... !!!

phaty


----------



## Jeroen (5. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ElectricZorro _
> *bei uns im Laden kommen, außer von Tektro, die Froggies von CD sogar mit Logo drauf....
> 
> Wo kommen die denn "eigentlich her " ?
> *




Dia-Compe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (5. Dezember 2002)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mich auch von der allgemeinen Weihnachtseuphorie anstecken lassen und meinen Avatar etwas modifiziert  . Nebenbei gab es gestern ein kleines Update auf meiner Homepage, aber keins mit Fahrrädern  .

Ich habe einfach zu viele teure Hobbys...

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## whoa (5. Dezember 2002)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzigste, der dem FlatBed nachtrauert?!


----------



## itz (5. Dezember 2002)

Öhhhmmm ... nach dem ich nun schon nicht wusste dass der erste Dienstag im Jahr zweidausenuuunnddrei der 6. is  ....
... is ja auch nicht schlimm wenn ich jetzt frage was is denn ein *Flatbed*  

Könnte mir jetzt nur so was wie ein Futon drunter vorstellen  ... !?

Chris ... manchmal ja soooo unwissend.

P.S: Aber wenn es mir gefällt dann trauer ich auch ehrlich mit dir whoa!


----------



## polo (5. Dezember 2002)

ich glaube, es geht um das hier:


----------



## polo (5. Dezember 2002)

oh gott, jamis hat mal geile rahmen und wohl auch verbrechen produziert:


----------



## ibislover (5. Dezember 2002)

auf dem weg in die agentur!  

ich will da hin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itz (5. Dezember 2002)

Danke Dir Polo,
da war ich mit Futon doch gar nicht so weit weg ...  ...

Nur Trauern werde ich jetzt doch nicht, sorry whoa 

Chris


----------



## polo (5. Dezember 2002)

Das Ding sieht schon praktisch aus: High-End Bierkistentransporter. Gehört eigentlich auf jedes Rad!!


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Dezember 2002)

Moin jungens!
@ Itz: Kannst ja am 2.1. wenigstens auf meinen Geburtstag anstoßen(wink mit dem Zaunpfahl )!

ICH WILL AUCH SO NE ROTE BOMMELMÜTZE AUF DEN ERNIE    

Ansonsten fällt mir sonst grad nichts ein 

Gruß Koko


----------



## whoa (5. Dezember 2002)

@ itz
Du weißt ja gar nich was gut is.. 
..hatte vergessen fährst ähm.. ich mein hüpfst ja auch 'n Crack'n Fail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (5. Dezember 2002)

..besonders liebevoll bei der Parts-Zusammenstellung.


----------



## whoa (5. Dezember 2002)

Krasser Kantenklatscher..


----------



## whoa (5. Dezember 2002)

..naja


----------



## whoa (5. Dezember 2002)

..oha!


----------



## whoa (5. Dezember 2002)

..wie immer zum Schluß! 

Ein Mountain..


----------



## rasaldul (5. Dezember 2002)

Prädestiniert für den Fertigmacher Nr.1


----------



## rasaldul (5. Dezember 2002)

Als bikes noch keine Motorräder waren und Federweg im 3-stelligen mm-Bereich ein Fremdwort


----------



## rasaldul (5. Dezember 2002)

...und als man für sein Geld auch noch Material und nicht irgendwas mit "Kult" bekam....


----------



## rasaldul (5. Dezember 2002)

mal ein Dean aus Stahl, aber geile Flammenlackierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (5. Dezember 2002)

ui, ein monolith ... einer der klassiker der fs-geschichte !!!


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *ui, ein monolith ... einer der klassiker der fs-geschichte !!! *



Öhmmm...ja...sieht irgendwie echt sheisse aus!!!

Aber guckt mal:
KOKO HAT NEN NEUEN AVITAR!!!! 

Und ganz alleine gemacht,ehrlich!!!

Koko*stolz wie Oskar*


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Dezember 2002)

Hah erwischt!
Whoa postet sein SS im 5D-Forum!!!Das kann ja lustig werden
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=356227#post356227

Gruß Koko


----------



## rasaldul (5. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Hah erwischt!
> Whoa postet sein SS im 5D-Forum!!!Das kann ja lustig werden
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=356227#post356227
> ...


Doppelt erwischt, weil Du liest ja anscheinend dort! *hehe*

Marc *offenfüralleswasauchkantenklatscht*


----------



## polo (5. Dezember 2002)

irgendwie traut sich keines der kinder, das zu kommentieren...


----------



## phatlizard (5. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *irgendwie traut sich keines der kinder, das zu kommentieren... *



Was? Das Jamis? Das gab es doch letzte Woche bei ALDI zum Rechner dazu oder? Hübsch ...
Hier war ja gut was los heute Morgen - andere Menschen gehen ja arbeiten - manche posten beim Arbeiten und andere fahren in die Agentur um der geilen Kommunikationsassistentin beim Kaffeekochen ... ach nee das war ja mein letzter feuchter Traum ... wie dumm von mir!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (5. Dezember 2002)

1. Nee, nicht das Jamis, sondern die Ausführungen von Whoa im Kinder-5D-Forum zu Einspeichen.

2. Das Jamis beleidigt mich, wenn ich an das Dakar von früher (~ 92] denke...

3. Arbeit und Internet macht's möglich


----------



## phatlizard (5. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *1. Nee, nicht das Jamis, sondern die Ausführungen von Whoa im Kinder-5D-Forum zu Einspeichen.
> *



Jetzt hab ich auch mal im Sandkasten gepostet!!!  

Zerfalle ich jetzt zu Staub?

phaty


----------



## polo (5. Dezember 2002)

gute Idee: feindliche Übernahme des 5D-Forums


----------



## phatlizard (5. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *gute Idee: feindliche Übernahme des 5D-Forums *



Vielleicht kommen sie ja mal zum Gegenbesuch vorbei ... !! Frischfleisch! Da ist ja auch die volksfront von judäa aktiv ... *SPALTER!!!* 

Ach ist das leben schön, wenn man jung ist ...

phaty


----------



## whoa (5. Dezember 2002)

hah.. nich dass ihr denkt ihr könntet meinen sandkasten übernehmen.. die schippe is mir, das eimerchen is mir und den sandkuchen hab ich ganz allein gemacht!


----------



## odelay (5. Dezember 2002)

Kann mich mal einer aufklären was das ist:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1975691158 





und sagt nicht ein Pinarello für 24Zoll-Räder
ein Dual-Bike wird es ja wohl nicht sein

Kommt mir doch glatt ne nette Idee:
ein Colnago Master-X-Light in einer CC-Bike Version 
wär doch mal was


----------



## phatlizard (5. Dezember 2002)

... ein eBay-Frage-Posting in *"meinem"* thread ... das hab ich jetzt davon, dass ich für die Redefreiheit gekämpft habe ...    

Naja 24" ist ja nur Konsequent ... die kleinen Italiener halt... !

Phaty 
hat Vorurteile ...


----------



## lebaron (5. Dezember 2002)

wollte nur mal kurz hallo sagen und bin auch gleich wieder der wom raus is


bin ab dem we wieder laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange und regelmäßig hier aber erstmal muss auf sparflamme gekocht werden......ihr habt das ja hier im griff und alles strenegen sich an um schöne bilderchen zu posten....................WEITER SO


@phaty...........die ersten sind fertig du bekommst die am wochenende

@whoa immer schön weiter bunte bildchen posten........i like it


@all


ROCK ON


der basti........puuuuuuuuuuuhhhhh


----------



## odelay (5. Dezember 2002)

back to fertigmacher:


----------



## Triple F (5. Dezember 2002)

Neeee, also ne rot-weiß-schwarze Satteltasche...

Da gibt´s von mir genau 3 Stilpunkte.

Der Rest ist ganz okay...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (6. Dezember 2002)

6. türchen...ho,ho,ho,...


----------



## phatlizard (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *6. türchen...ho,ho,ho,...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich seh mal wieder nur ein rotes Kreuz Andi ... kommt wohl von Deinem Krankenschein!? Daher gibt es jetzt von mir als 6. Türchen mein Lieblings-Christkind: Jenny....!!!

phaty


----------



## bsg (6. Dezember 2002)

@andy: wo hast denn das her ?!? wirklich heiss ...


----------



## DocSnyder (6. Dezember 2002)

Phaty, ich hab endlich ein adquates Fortbewegungsmittel für Dich gefunden:

SCHAUFF SUMO   
















Facts:
Gesamtgewicht 18,5 kg
Freigegeben bis 200 kg
Bis 70 cm Rahmenhöhe
Rahmen aus Alu 7020 EHD confused: Wieso kein reinforced Wasserrohr)
Gabel aus Stahl, ONE POINT FIVE (ROFL)

Aber kuckt euch mal die Sattelstütze auf dem Foddo an, wenn sich da so ein Riesenbaby draufsetzt bricht das doch wie'n Streichholz. 

Mehr Infos gibts hier http://www.schauff.de/schauff2002.d...n=fahrrad&typ=XXL/XXS&id=17&jahr=2003-preview


----------



## DocSnyder (6. Dezember 2002)

Mir kommt da grade ne Idee: wieso posten wir den Bock eigentlich nicht im 5D-Forum?


----------



## bsg (6. Dezember 2002)

sag mal phaty, arbeitest du jetzt schon für schauff oder wie ?!?  ))


----------



## phatlizard (6. Dezember 2002)

Herr Doctor, ich hab endlich ein adquates Fortbewegungsmittel für Sie gefunden:

Das PHATY-INDUSTRIES "Immer-Mitten-In-Die-Fresse-Rein"  






Gute Besserung!  

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (6. Dezember 2002)

von http://www.famed.com.pl, äh, pl?

RESPEKT!

Der Mann hat sogar seine eigene Top Level Domain. 

Und für Basti hat PHAT INDUSTRIES auch was im Programm:


----------



## phatlizard (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Und für Basti hat PHAT INDUSTRIES auch was im Programm:
> ...



Von der Lackierung her würde ich sagen KLEIN ca. 1991!?

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (6. Dezember 2002)

ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht dat ick mich in diesee lackierte ausgeburt von gery klein lege.......da HABT IHR EUCH ABER GESCHNITTEN


----------



## cdeger (6. Dezember 2002)

... in solch ein Bettchen legt man sich nicht.

DA WIRD MAN REIN GELEGT


----------



## phatlizard (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *... in solch ein Bettchen legt man sich nicht.
> 
> DA WIRD MAN REIN GELEGT
> ...



Ach Christian - auf den Elfmeter hast Du doch 5 Monate gewartet ... gib's zu!!! 
Aber das ist ganz schön unfair - der Basti hat vor Dir viel zu viel Respekt, dem fällt dazu nix mehr ein!

Der andere Christian!


----------



## onespeed (7. Dezember 2002)

7. türchen


----------



## phatlizard (7. Dezember 2002)

Marla Streb beim Crossen 1998 - erkennt jemand das Rad? Soll das ein YETI sein? Ich schau nicht so richtig durch ... 
Klugschei$$er vor!!!






@onespeed wg. Pamela:

Wer Kid Rock poppt der kriegt keine Respekt mehr!! Es gibt Grenzen!!!  

phaty


----------



## lebaron (7. Dezember 2002)

back on top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (8. Dezember 2002)

8. türchen

liebe kinder gebt fein acht, ich hab euch etwas mitgebracht


----------



## whoa (8. Dezember 2002)

..zur "armen" Eintracht!    


unvEU


----------



## phatlizard (8. Dezember 2002)

Also hier kommt ein Vormittagsbabe und gleichzeitig die freudige Ankündigung, dass ich endlich jene DVD von eBay bekommen habe ... !






Also wer kann sie brennen und unter den lechzenden Massen verteilen?

Ihr seit ja alle so schlecht ...

phaty

der findet, dass Claudia Schiffer immer noch aussieht wie Pippi Langstrumpf mit Brüsten ... (ich wollt ja eigentlich Titten sagen, aber man weiss ja nie ob das frauenfeindlich ist heutzutage...!)


----------



## KIV (8. Dezember 2002)

Warum gabs noch keinen Kommentar zum Shakira-Auftritt bei Wetten Dass..?
Nicht gesehen, oder Sprache verschlagen?

gruß,
Stefan

PS: Hallo Koko, hab vorgestern Deinen Bruder getroffen.
Du wohnst angeblich jetzt auf der falschen Rheinseite...
(Wie soll ich Dir das Geld für den Lenker zukommen lassen?)


----------



## KIV (8. Dezember 2002)

Pippi Langstrumpf mit Brüsten *LOL*


----------



## phatlizard (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *Pippi Langstrumpf mit Brüsten *LOL*
> *



*Ich hab's doch gewusst!!!* 

Da brat mir doch einer ein Ikea-Regal!!!


----------



## KIV (8. Dezember 2002)

hässliches Fahrrad mit schönem Sattel


----------



## KIV (8. Dezember 2002)

...aber der Typ mit der Pippi-Langstrumpf-Seite hat 100 verschiedene Badeanzug-Fotos von Claudi.
DAS IST KRANK!

@Monsieur Le Phat: Gestern ferngesehen?


----------



## phatlizard (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *
> @Monsieur Le Phat: Gestern ferngesehen? *



Nein, die Jenny-DVD war doch in der Post... !!!

Man muss prioritäten setzen! Hat Shakira auch brav mit dem Popo gewackelt!
Auja ich werd jetzt Popo-Klatscher!
Ach übrigens habt ihr schon gesehen dass JLo einen "Nipple-Twister" hat - kein Schei$$, ein Typ hat bei Video-Aufnahmen von ihr nur die Aufgabe, die Nippel hart zu kriegen und sicherzustellen, dass die gut im Bild sind!
*Entweder* ist der stockschwul oder aber der glücklichste *Hurensohn* der Menschheitsgeschichte ... !

Ob man sich über die Hartz-Gesetzte mit Hilfe des Arbeitsamts für sowas bewerben kann!??

"Guten Tag was möchten Sie gerne arbeiten?"
"Popo-klatscher bei Shakra!"
"Aaaah da haben sie Glück, das Angebot kam heute gerade rein!"
"Gut nehm ich ... !"

phaty
ichhassesonntage!


----------



## roesli (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ichhassesonntage! *



..wie schön, dass es so Leute gibt wie Dich, die ihre Arbeit über alles lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (8. Dezember 2002)

mann mann......claudia is ja auch recht nett


@phaty.......dvd haben muss!!!!


@kellermann

DAS war paorno


----------



## phatlizard (8. Dezember 2002)




----------



## DocSnyder (8. Dezember 2002)

Mal wieder was zum Thema "Chicks und Bikes":


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Dezember 2002)

Zu was wohl die schwarzen Kof... äh Taschen da am Gepäckträger sind...


----------



## phatlizard (8. Dezember 2002)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaangie ... !!


----------



## phatlizard (8. Dezember 2002)

... wenn das nicht der absolute Ober-Porno ist, dann weiss ich ja auch nichts mehr!!!! 

Mann wat bin ick froh, dat ick ein Eisenschwein bin...!!!

Ich bestell gleich noch 5 Trikots nach - ich will nie wieder was anderes anziehen!!!

SEID BREIT!!!


----------



## rob (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... wenn das nicht der absolute Ober-Porno ist, dann weiss ich ja auch nichts mehr!!!!  *




und ich weiss sogar wer der typ in der mitte ist! 

oh man, das war so abgefahren mit den trikots da in dresden rumzukruven. die leuchten wie der heilige gral!


----------



## onespeed (9. Dezember 2002)

auch mein trikot haben will!!!   
aber wenn die dinger mit der post kommen kann's noch lange dauern


----------



## onespeed (9. Dezember 2002)

9. türchen

bin schon gespannt wie ein flitzebogen was die herren heute zu nörgeln haben... unwürdiges pack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (9. Dezember 2002)

mich schon warum ich kein eisenschwein sein darf?


----------



## phatlizard (9. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *9. türchen
> 
> bin schon gespannt wie ein flitzebogen was die herren heute zu nörgeln haben... unwürdiges pack!  *



Tja digga ... eigentlich ganz doll - aber geocities.com Seiten sind leider nicht verlinkbar ... glaub ich ... bei mir ist mal wieder rotes Kreuz angesagt...!? 
Allerdings kann ich lesen, dass es sich um ein Bild von unserem Lieblings-Boxen-Luder JORDAN handelt ... da muss natürlich was passieren ... eine wahre Heldin!

@Joe Yeti: Um ein Eisenschwein zu werden, muss man auch was tun - nicht nur weinen! Zum Beispiel Berlin-Wallfahrt mit Arbeitseinsatz oder heldenhafter Einsatz im Sinne des ESK oder man ist einfach ganz zufällig anwesend, wenn Rikman im besoffenen Kopp ne ganze Rocker-Kneipe einsegnet ... ! Aber das passiert ja nicht so oft...!

Dasvidanja

phaty

für die, die auch nur ein rotes Kreuz sehen:


----------



## phatlizard (9. Dezember 2002)

Jetzt kommt Jordan bei mir auch auf den Bildschirm! Vielleicht solltest Du mal seltener Wallpaper-Grössen posten - ein paar von uns sind ja immer noch  mit Modem am Start ... !

Hebst Du Nico immer noch für den 24. Dezember auf??? 

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (9. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... wenn das nicht der absolute Ober-Porno ist, dann weiss ich ja auch nichts mehr!!!!
> 
> Mann wat bin ick froh, dat ick ein Eisenschwein bin...!!!
> ...



Sind noch welche in grösster Grösse zu haben?
Wie war nochma der Preis?
Habt das irgendwie damals verschlafen.


----------



## phatlizard (9. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Sind noch welche in grösster Grösse zu haben?
> ...



Ging nur auf Vorbestellung und Vorkasse - verständlicher Weise! Aber ich bin mir sicher, die Nachfrage wird dermassen heftig sein, dass eine zweite Ladung schnell zustande kommt!

Ich hab XXXL - aber das sind auch Italo-Trikots da muss man eh ne Nummer grösser einsteigen!

phaty
*XXXL-Man*


----------



## phatlizard (9. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> und ich weiss sogar wer der typ in der mitte ist!
> *



Schickes Unterhemd Rob ... wer sind denn die anderen Zwei - ick erkenn da nischt! Der Herr Links ist wenigstens ein gestandener Mann und nicht so'n Bike-Zwerg wie die anderen Fit-Fu*kers! 

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (9. Dezember 2002)

@ phaty
Also ich würd mal tippen, der Linke is Gunnar (G.) und der Rechte Zwock. 
Alle Angaben jedoch ohne Gew*e*hr.. 


Hier mal 'n Bild vom Teufel höchstpersönlich..


----------



## whoa (9. Dezember 2002)

und noch was zum inoffiziellen Thema..


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Dezember 2002)

Servus Burschen!!!
@onespeedu wolltest mir ne pm schicken und angeblich ist mein Postfach voll. Dat is aber so leer wie Phatys andere Betthälfte!!!Also schreib mir am besten ne ihh-mehl. Und nich nochmal die Schiffer posten, gelle!
@kelleristvoll:Wo hast denn du meinen Bruder getroffen?Und ja, ich wohn jetzt auf der schäl sick.Mit dem Geld schaum mer mal...vielleicht bei ner Tour, ansonsten per Überweisung.

WO BLEIBT MEIN ESK-TRIKOT???

Gruß Koko


----------



## polo (9. Dezember 2002)

Trikot 1


----------



## polo (9. Dezember 2002)

Trikot 2 (für Phaty):


----------



## phatlizard (9. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *Trikot 2 (für Phaty): *



Uiiii schön ... das muss noch her!!!

Aber ansonsten ... E-I-S-E-N-S-C-H-W-E-I-N-E ... !!!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (9. Dezember 2002)

phaty für die eisenschweinwerdetyps werde mich bemühen!

zum anderen thema: netter kona vorbau!

joe


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ phaty
> Also ich würd mal tippen, der Linke is Gunnar (G.) und der Rechte Zwock.
> *



Ahhh Gunnar ist die geile Sau, die mir mal gleich zwei Postkarten mit Liedern für das GBBC-Tape geschickt hat, weil er eben auch zwei Songs draufgepackt hat ...
Von einer Band namens "Feeling B" ... die Namen der Stücke hören sich so an, als würden die Jungs vom Verfassungsschutz observiert werden .... oder war das eine realexistierende sozialistische Kapelle???

phaty 
kenntsichnichtausinneufünfland! *schäm*

@joe: Du schwanzgesteuertes Himalaya-Tier!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2002)

... Andi ist online - gleich gibt's Titten ...!  

Go Andi Go!

phaty


----------



## onespeed (10. Dezember 2002)

@koko:

1. dein postfach war mindestens so voll wie ich am ska  abend 

2. ich hab deine iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii-mehhhhhhhhhhhl addi nicht  

3. im adventskalender wird kein girl doppelt gepostet...aaaaber nach dem 24.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (10. Dezember 2002)

danke phaty, von dir nehme ich das als lob!

aber auch du müsstest wissen alle geht bei mensch durch den kopf! aber nich bei yeti!




joe


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> * dein postfach war mindestens so voll wie ich am ska  abend
> *



Orginal-Zitat von onespeed beim Ska-Abend:

"phaty wwweeenn die Glatzen hiiiier ruuummstressen dann mussu mir aber helfen...!"
"Andi, guck Dich mal um wer ist den hier die fetteste Glatze im Raum!"
"Hassu auch wieder Recht...!" (Umarmt mich und ist glücklich...)

WO SIND MEINE ADVENTSGLOCKEN!!!!

Ich bin extra wachgeblieben!!! 10. Türchen aber schnell!

phaty


----------



## onespeed (10. Dezember 2002)

10. türchen


----------



## joe yeti (10. Dezember 2002)

wo ist das türchen 

joe


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2002)

Andi Du willst doch nicht Deine Lieblings-Glatze enttäuschen - oder??


----------



## Sylvester (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Orginal-Zitat von onespeed beim Ska-Abend:
> ...




...kann man den s... hier nicht mal verfilmen? ich kann nicht mehr schlafen vor lachen


----------



## Sylvester (10. Dezember 2002)

...mit glatze?


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *
> 
> 
> ...kann man den s... hier nicht mal verfilmen? ich kann nicht mehr schlafen vor lachen  *



Musst nur mal mit uns auf die Piste ... dann hast Du die Live-Version! 
Viel authentischer!!!

phaty

Keine Titten - Keine Kekse!!!


----------



## Sylvester (10. Dezember 2002)

...und wie kommt man an die tourdaten???? das partizipieren muss ich mir dann doch mal schwer überlegen:

-->   [ leider nicht trinkfest  ]

fsk frei ab 30!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (10. Dezember 2002)

kekseeeeeee!!!

ok digga habs auf vielfachen wunsch geändert  

yours
krümelmonster


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *...und wie kommt man an die tourdaten???? das partizipieren muss ich mir dann doch mal schwer überlegen:
> 
> -->   [ leider nicht trinkfest  ]
> ...



Die Tourdaten stehen in meiner "Unterschrift" was ist denn für Dich das nächste?
Trinkfest muss nicht sein - kein Zwang ... hauptsache immer mit zwei Füssen ins Leben!

@onespeed: ROTES KREUZ!!!!! Was machst Du denn da immer!!!! zu gross und phat oder was????

 TITTEN FÜR PAPA!!!!


----------



## onespeed (10. Dezember 2002)

especially for you... kleine titten


----------



## icke (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ phaty
> Also ich würd mal tippen, der Linke is Gunnar (G.) und der Rechte Zwock.
> Alle Angaben jedoch ohne Gewehr..
> ...


 Der Teufel hat aber ne verdammt geile Mütze.


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2002)

Denn dort verpacken solche Mädels ...






... On-One-Singlespeeder in Boxen ...!

Traumziel!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2002)

Fahrradrahmen und ne Frau in knallengen Jeans ... das kommt doch beim Normal-Biker alles in Wallungen ... Ihr Schwein!  






Angezogen geht halt auch ...!

@Joe Yeti: Ja ich hab die Adresse der Firma, nein Du kannst sie nicht haben!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Fahrradrahmen und ne Frau in knallengen Jeans ... das kommt doch beim Normal-Biker alles in Wallungen ... Ihr Schwein!
> 
> 
> ...



ICKe sieht nur kreutze


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *
> 
> ICKe sieht nur kreutze *



Das haben wir im Moment öfter!!! Keine Ahnung was los ist... bei mir sieht es gut aus ...!

phaty


----------



## polo (10. Dezember 2002)

> bei mir sieht es gut aus ...!



Sogar sehr gut


----------



## jesusjones (10. Dezember 2002)

spätestens jetzt weiß ich es auch:

diese bikes müssen was besonderes sein!


----------



## ZeFlo (10. Dezember 2002)

... vieleicht liegts daran das er noch kein (rotes) mützchen hat  

wahrscheinlich friert der ärmste  

fürsorglich
flo


----------



## cdeger (10. Dezember 2002)

Leute,

fangt an zu trainieren. Der Giro 2003 kommt bald ...


----------



## cdeger (10. Dezember 2002)

... den holt der ...


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *@koko:
> 
> 1. dein postfach war mindestens so voll wie ich am ska  abend
> ...



Zu 1:Wiess nich mehr, war selber voll.Weltkklasse war nur dein Anruf:"Habt ihr mein Handy?" 

Zu 2:Witzbold!Guckst du unter meinem Beitraga steht Profil,PM, E-Mail,www,suchen und Buddy. Auf welches Knöpfchen du drücken mußt, sag ich dir aber nicht, mussu schon selber rauskriegen

@Phaty:Na na, die Taiwan-Mädels sind doch viel zu zierlich für dich. Lass sie mir und träum weiter von deinem 17-jährigen Mädel aus Darmstadt

Gruß Koko*im Avatarwechselrausch*


----------



## lebaron (10. Dezember 2002)

watch those cranks


----------



## ElectricZorro (10. Dezember 2002)

.... sind das ordinäre CQP am legendären Kamikaze ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. Dezember 2002)

yessssssssssssssssss babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## whoa (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> especially for you... kleine titten
> *



also wenn das kleine titten sind, was zur hölle sind denn dann bitte große..?  

danniminogueschonalsüppigbestückteinstufend
whoa


----------



## lebaron (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> also wenn das kleine titten sind, was zur hölle sind denn dann bitte große..?
> ...



*findet die große schwester netter*:

*lächtz*


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2002)

Andilein ... ich geh jetzt Harald Schmidt gucken - wenn ich nach Mitternacht zurückkomme und wieder nur ein rotes Kreuz sehe, weil Du mal wieder eine geocities.com-website verlinkt hast, dann helfe ich Dir niewieder mit den Darmstädter Skin-Heads!!!!  

phaty


----------



## onespeed (10. Dezember 2002)

phatylein ich glaub dein mac ist nicht wirklich titten tauglich


----------



## onespeed (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Zu 1:Wiess nich mehr, war selber voll.Weltkklasse war nur dein Anruf:"Habt ihr mein Handy?" *



ja ja, streu' nur salz in meine wunden  



> Zu 2:Witzbold!Guckst du unter meinem Beitraga steht Profil,PM, E-Mail,www,suchen und Buddy. Auf welches Knöpfchen du drücken mußt, sag ich dir aber nicht, mussu schon selber rauskriegen



mein lieber koko, wenn das wirklich deine richtige e-mail addi is,dann schau auch ab und an mal rein!!!!


----------



## onespeed (11. Dezember 2002)

11. türchen






mal was für's barönsche


----------



## phatlizard (11. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *11. türchen
> 
> mal was für's barönsche  *



Siehste so geht es doch auch fufo.com und schon gibt es keine Probleme mehr!

Phaty
und sein tittentauglicher Mac!


----------



## raymund (11. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *watch those cranks
> 
> 
> ...




Du lieber Himmel, das nenne ich mal einen Single-Speeder...
Wer damit fährt hat wohl Beine wie ein Südstaatenkavallerist.

Hat DH-Luza sich nicht mal mit sowas geschmückt?

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (11. Dezember 2002)

/phil


----------



## joe yeti (11. Dezember 2002)

melde mich auch mal  wieder zu wort!

[email protected], gib mal die tel.nr von der one-one verbackerin rüber!

ansonst!

 

joe


----------



## DocSnyder (11. Dezember 2002)

If Trek made toasters their marketing department would claim Gary Fisher invented the toaster, bread, fermentation and agriculture. 

Arctos Machine (Gary Helfrich) would make very high performance, high quality toasters, but you'd have to withstand a half-hour of verbal abuse from a far-too-intelligent fat guy in order to buy one. 

If Keith Bontrager made toasters, they'd have gusseted bodies, gusseted internal frames, gusseted bread supports... 

If Tom Ritchey made toasters the P-1 lightweight racing toaster would fail after exactly one season's competitive toasting. 

If Cannondale made toasters, they would be the fattest toasters around. 

Shimano toasters would be super easy to use, well marketed, attractively finished, and good value for money. Nevertheless, everyone would hate them. 

SunTour toasters... sorry, SunTour closed its Japanese and US operations in 1994. 

FOES toasters would be heavy, bright red andthrow the bread further in the air than anyone else. 

Rock Shox toasters. Any color you like as long as it's yellow. What do you mean it doesn't match your kitchen - we think it's bitchin'. 

Jobst Brandt would write "The Toaster", analyzing all imaginable aspects of toast science and everyone would still argue about whether single-sided or double-sided toasting was nutritionally superior. 

If Specialized made toasters, they would claim they made the first toaster. When, in fact, they were only the first to mass produce toasters. 

If Marzocchi made toasters, you would not be able to let them sit around too long. The crumb seal will dry out if the toaster is not used frequently enough. 

If Huffy made toasters, it would look like a toaster; it would smell like a toaster; but it certainly wouldn't toast like a toaster. 

If ESPN covered toasting, they would call toasting a bagel 'extreme' toasting. And Mountain Dew would believe them. 

If Huffy made a toaster, it will be painted with low quality oven paint, and will be fine for making a toast every month or so. Any more than that, it will blow up. 

If Ringle made toasters, they would look great, jam frequently, and break in half. 

If Jamis made toasters they'd have 20 models, be the best specked, best priced, and come in great colors, and still no one will have heard of them. 

It Iron Horse made toasters, they'd only fit triangular shaped bread w/ a hole in the middle 

If Fox Shox made toasters it work great for 3 months and then leak breadcrumbs all over the counter. 

If Answer made toasters they'd be cheaper than the RS ones, make stiffer toast, but would scratch the counter after its feet fell off. 

If Cannondale made toasters you'd have to use thicker slices and have to buy their own fork to dig the toast out and their knife to butter it. 

If Ritchey made toasters they'd be made in Taiwan, have Ritchey logos on all sides, and painted world championship colors cause little did we know it was the same toaster that Hank used to make his toast the morning of the WC race. 

If Syncros made toasters they'd be black and scratch proof. Not to mention they would never break like everyone elses toasters.


----------



## ElectricZorro (11. Dezember 2002)

hier nochmal ein photo davon...


----------



## ElectricZorro (11. Dezember 2002)

hier nochma in größer....


----------



## onespeed (12. Dezember 2002)

12. türchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (12. Dezember 2002)

@Onespeed

Sehr lecker die Kleine....

@Phaty
wie läufts mit Jenny???


----------



## DocSnyder (12. Dezember 2002)

Erkan's Bunny ist Woman-of-the-Year 2002


----------



## phatlizard (12. Dezember 2002)

Ach ja Bunny-Alarm ... sehr lecker...

Andi jetzt musst Du aber nachlegen!

phaty

P.S.: Jenny rules... wer brennt denn jetzt die DVD?


----------



## phatlizard (12. Dezember 2002)

... ab nächste Woche hat Papa wieder DSL-Flat-Rate! ... dann geht das ab hier ...!

Schönes bike nebenbei gibt es jetzt auch noch - bevor Andi sein rotes Kreuz setzt!






phaty


----------



## onespeed (12. Dezember 2002)

jetzt noch'n schönes bike von mir...









und dann gibt's bunny action


----------



## phatlizard (12. Dezember 2002)

... get the best chicks!


----------



## singlestoph (12. Dezember 2002)

hat das hier
grz

hallo ich bin neu hier (echt wahr war noch nie da im ferdichdingsi)


----------



## onespeed (13. Dezember 2002)

13. türchen

und actiooooon!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *hat das hier
> grz
> 
> hallo ich bin neu hier (echt wahr war noch nie da im ferdichdingsi) *



Schon klar aber um Mitternacht ist hier Titten-Tango - also bis Weihnachten noch .... und das Porno-Bild von Dir ist jetzt schon ne Zumutung ... Aaaaaaaandiii ... lass Glocken klingeln ... !

phaty
nimmt keine Rücksicht auf Frauen mehr - keine hier!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *13. türchen
> 
> und actiooooon!
> ...



Na da haben se Dich aber mal richtig verarscht bei celebrity.freeweb!    

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Dezember 2002)

Na Pete das wär doch mal ne Lackierung für Dich ...


----------



## singlestoph (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Schon klar aber um Mitternacht ist hier Titten-Tango - also bis Weihnachten noch .... und das Porno-Bild von Dir ist jetzt schon ne Zumutung ... Aaaaaaaalles klar das wollt ich eigentlich wissen
> ...


----------



## Altitude (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> P.S.: Jenny rules... wer brennt denn jetzt die DVD? *



Ich meld mich für dieses Himmelfahrtskommando freiwillig....

@Phaty
süßer Hai


----------



## phatlizard (13. Dezember 2002)

Dann kommt das Türchen heute eben von mir!
Ausserdem könnt ihr dann auch gleich mal mein neuestes Merchandising-Projekt bewundern ... denn wer braucht schon Chris-King-Tassen???


----------



## Altitude (13. Dezember 2002)

Genau das richtige für den Cappucino am Morgen  
somit hat die BRODIE expresso-Tasse ausgedient

Wo muß ich für die Bestellung unterschreiben?????


Haben will!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Genau das richtige für den Cappucino am Morgen
> somit hat die BRODIE expresso-Tasse ausgedient
> 
> ...



Im Copy-Shop Deines Vertrauens! Aber Sabber-Bild selbst mitbringen!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Im Copy-Shop Deines Vertrauens! Aber Sabber-Bild selbst mitbringen!
> ...



Danke für den Tipp....

Ich dachte nur es ist eine offizielle Jenny-Merchandising-Cup...

Hat eigentlich jemand was von unserem Basti gehört???
Ich vermisse Ihn richtig!


----------



## itz (13. Dezember 2002)

Morgen Männers,

... öhhhmmm ja das is nich normal Basti's letztes Posting stammt vom 10.  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Danke für den Tipp....
> ...



Schade nur dass da Anna-Nicole Smith drauf ist ...  

Ja, Basti wäre auch exakt meine Frage gewesen ... ich glaube die ersten Passiv-Leser langweilen sich schon den Wolf mit uns alten Säcken ...

Und eine so wirklich gute Basti-Imitation kriegt eigentlich nur KOKO zu Stande ... !!!

"wat nu hier läos ick war doch nur mal ein paar Tage an der blonden Schnecke rumballern, die ist echt der Hass .. fjköasdjö! - das Teeeeeiiiiiiir... nee Tieeeeeeer!"

Phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (13. Dezember 2002)

Ich bin von der gestrigen Flasche Cardonnay Bilnd geworden....

Wobei meine Augen doch mein Kapital sind.... 

Aber die Nicole-Smith sieht ja heute eher aus wie ein fetter Grottenolm...


----------



## polo (13. Dezember 2002)

> Ich bin von der gestrigen Flasche Cardonnay Bilnd geworden....



und ich habe den rieseigen Fehler gemacht, Glühwein und Döner zu mischen... Nicht empfehlenswert.

Tschö


----------



## Altitude (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *
> 
> und ich habe den rieseigen Fehler gemacht, Glühwein und Döner zu mischen... Nicht empfehlenswert.
> ...




Warst in der Nürnberger Südstadt auf dem "Weihnachtsmarkt"

= ne Dönerbude mit Lichterkette und Glühweinausschank...

  

Ich kann Deinen Schmerz nachempfinden....


----------



## phatlizard (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *
> 
> und ich habe den rieseigen Fehler gemacht, Glühwein und Döner zu mischen... Nicht empfehlenswert.
> ...



Und dass mit Deinem Savoir-Vivre ... !! Ich bin entsetzt ...

Monsieur LePhat


----------



## polo (13. Dezember 2002)

naja, haben halt um 17h angefangen, Glühwein zu pressen, bis 20h waren es vermutlich 6-7 Stück (einige davon karibischer Art, d.h. mit Rum), tierisch Hunger bekommen, Bratwürste vertilgt, Tropfen auf'm heißen Stein, ab in die Döner-Bude, Riesendöner mit Biers verkostet, heute hängt ein toter Vietkong in meiner Fresse rum, eine kleine Horde Zwerge mit Springerstiefeln pogt durch die Birne.

Ach ja: Das alles auf'm Schwabinger WM, nach Franggn komme ich dann am 22.12., heute muß ich noch nach Freiburg düsen.


----------



## ibislover (13. Dezember 2002)

/phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (13. Dezember 2002)

gehört der unserem Basti????


----------



## ibislover (13. Dezember 2002)

glaube ich schon!    


gruss,
phil


----------



## polo (13. Dezember 2002)

sehr geile Sonderausstattung, aber was ist mit der StVO?? Wo sind die Reflektoren und die Lichtanlage???


----------



## phatlizard (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *gehört der unserem Basti????  *



Immerhin ist es ja praktisch ein Bontrager der späten 90er Jahre ... !  

phaty


----------



## Altitude (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> * nach Franggn komme ich dann am 22.12., heute muß ich noch nach Freiburg düsen. *



Wie lange verweilst Du in deiner fränkischen Heimat???
(Du weißt schon warum...)


----------



## polo (13. Dezember 2002)

Ca. bis zum 26.12. Ich schick' Dir mal meine Tel.Nummer wg. Treffen. Aber meine Brodie Tasse kriegst Du net!


----------



## lebaron (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand was von unserem Basti gehört???
> Ich vermisse Ihn richtig! *




SO BACK AGAIN

sorry männers aber ich war gestern nacht bei den sickos von SIX FEET UNDER war vorher inna schule und konnte so net posten .....hab net a mal mails geguckt


VERWERFLICH


aber lasst mich eines sagen 

es war :GEIL

bodenlose geilheit beschreibt dieses konzert am besten!!!

naja jetzt bin ich ja wieder da.......


----------



## lebaron (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ja, Basti wäre auch exakt meine Frage gewesen ... ich glaube die ersten Passiv-Leser langweilen sich schon den Wolf mit uns alten Säcken ...*



ach is dat schön alle vermissen mich


> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Und eine so wirklich gute Basti-Imitation kriegt eigentlich nur KOKO zu Stande ... !!!*



darüber lässt sich streiten for koko



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> "wat nu hier läos ick war doch nur mal ein paar Tage an der blonden Schnecke rumballern, die ist echt der Hass .. fjköasdjö! - das Teeeeeiiiiiiir... nee Tieeeeeeer!"
> 
> Phaty *



PSSSSSSSSST.........net alles verraten....neee noch gibbet ja nix


----------



## lebaron (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Immerhin ist es ja praktisch ein Bontrager der späten 90er Jahre ... !
> ...



*tritt in die eier*

meine fresse der war echt gut.......


----------



## Steinhummer (13. Dezember 2002)

Zitat ausm neuen bike-Workshop:
"...üblicherweise 1 1/8 Steuerrohre. Ganz selten kommen auch noch Stahlrahmen mit 1"-Steuerrohren vor."

Komisch, bei mir ists grad andersrum  

Steinhummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (13. Dezember 2002)

Der kleine Potsdammer ist  wieder da...

Adieu Langeweile!!!!


----------



## Steinhummer (13. Dezember 2002)

Beitrag zum Thema "Damen mit ähh... ausdrucksstarker Persönlichkeit"


----------



## go-dirt (13. Dezember 2002)

hab ich gerade auf meinen fetzpladden gefunden... 
das bild zeigt mich mit einem der "vielen" brodie sovereign beim ausreiten. hinter der kamera steht mein bruder. er wusste bestimmt warum... 
also, die elfmeterschützen bitte vortreten!

nils


----------



## lebaron (13. Dezember 2002)

geile hütte............wirkt etwas ZU klein

naja man lässt sich ja nicht über das outfit anderer aus


----------



## go-dirt (13. Dezember 2002)

@basti
sloping toptube rahmen fährt man so "klein"...  

zum outfit kann ich nur sagen, dass ich auch heute noch so rumfahre.  
und für das graue brodie-trikot mit regenbogenstreifen, würden hier einige haus und hof versetzten!


----------



## ElectricZorro (13. Dezember 2002)

Sind das rasiertie Beine ??? 

Oder kommst Du erst noch in die Pubertät ???

Gruß vom Mannmitnembärambein


----------



## whoa (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *
> also, die elfmeterschützen bitte vortreten!
> 
> nils *



Süße Socken.. is da 'n Weihnachtsmotiv drauf..? 

Ich bitte hiermit zur Klarstellung des Sachverhalts, um eine Vergrößerung des Ausschnitts..


----------



## Altitude (13. Dezember 2002)

also ich finde die Landschaftsaufnahme echt schön, ner der langhaarige Bombenleger auf seinem Fahrrad stöhrt die Idylle...

Spaß beiseite...????  

So stell ich mir das vor: ein ehrliches Brodie , daß von einem jungen Burschen mit modischer Bekleidung durch unser schönes Heimatland gefahren wird...

was mich nur etwas stutzig macht: Camelback und Trinkflasche??? da kriegt wohl einer nicht genug Flüssigkeit in seinem Astralkörper oder ist in der Fasche der Alk???? und was ist dannin der Gürteltasche???


----------



## go-dirt (13. Dezember 2002)

@ElectricZorro Whoa Altitude
ihr seit ein fall für die soko sherlock! was ihr alles auf diesem kleinen bild sehen könnt. respekt!
ja, meine beine waren damals rasiert! ich war sechzehn und kannte eine frau die rasierte beine mochte...  
und in der tat, trage ich auf diesem bild weihnachtssocken, die ich von der ex meines bruders geschenkt bekam.
die flasche am rahmen war für meinen bruder gedacht, der früher immer ohne gesöff fuhr und sich wunderte, waurm er immer halb vertrocknet vom biken nach hause kam. der camelbag war für mich reseviert.  
in der gürteltasche, die ich bei einem rennen gewonnen hatte, transportierte ich werkzeug, luftpumpe, flicken etc. eben alles was man für eine tour braucht. 

nils

p.s. ich habe erst mit 17 mein erstes weizenbier bzw. das erstmal alkohol getrunken! warum? weil ich saufen immer ******** fand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (13. Dezember 2002)

"lieber ein langhaariger bombenleger, als ein kurzhaariger blindgänger! "

dieser Spruch könnte die neue Kampagne gegen Neon**** werden! Passt wie die Faust aufs Auge!!!
Respekt!


P.S.
Wobei natürlich nicht alle Glatzenträger (ich war auch einer und werd nun aufgrund von Haarausfall bald wieder einer) automatisch zu dem Faschistenpack gezählt werden dürfen!!!

Soviel von meiner Seite zu Thema "gegenseitige Akzeptanz der Kulturen" - Misst, bin ich schon wieder politisch geworde, Sorry!

Freiheit für Haarausfall!


----------



## whoa (13. Dezember 2002)

Ich glaub da hat der itz, etwas zu starkes Kraut geraucht..


----------



## PrimOChris (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *Ich glaub da hat der itz, etwas zu starkes Kraut geraucht..  *



Zu stark gibbet doch janüscht...

Dette nennt man oxmox, oder auch moxmo, oder oxenschwanzsuppe...


----------



## rasaldul (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *Ich glaub da hat der itz, etwas zu starkes Kraut geraucht..  *



Um den itz mal zu verteidigen: Ganz astrein ist das auch nicht


----------



## whoa (13. Dezember 2002)

piikachu, Pi piii Kaa kaaa piikachu..


----------



## ElectricZorro (13. Dezember 2002)

hier nochma´ ein Fertischmacher anderer Art 

So sind die Amis - ganz unverblümt  

(hoffe man kann es lesen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *Ich glaub da hat der itz, etwas zu starkes Kraut geraucht..  *



Nee aber ich glaub bei Dir war ein Kilo getrocknete Kamel-Kacke im Beutel ... !

@go-dirt:

ich glaube nicht, dass man bei Deinem Bild so viel motzen kann! Da hast Du uns falsch eingeschätzt!  
So richtig warm laufen wir auch nur noch bei Cracknfails (was dann auch langweilig wird) und Kettenspannern ... wer nicht weiss wovon ich rede sollte mal im Singlespeed-Forum vorbeischauen ... ! Bürgerkrieg!!!

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (13. Dezember 2002)

Käsch in de Tesch!

So sieht das aus, wenn man seinen Rahmen zu Silvester als Abschussrampe missbraucht.

Gute Idee: statt ner Sektflasche das Sitzrohr eines Cannondale nehmen.
Und danach kann man es immer noch Tossen<sup>TM</tm>


----------



## phatlizard (13. Dezember 2002)

... wir waren heute zu sehr mit anderen threads beschäftigt und haben unser Baby vernachlässigt... ! Schande Schande ...!

Aber Herr Doktor - ihr posting ist pornografisch natürlich sehr wertvoll !!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (14. Dezember 2002)

....so kaffee schlürfen mit nadinsche is auch gegessen....jetzt bin ick wieda da......


DOCh was müssen miene augen sehen..........

NICHTS es ist 10 nach 12 und kein 14. türchen 

die bikes sind mehr als vergewaltigen...........doppel

und ich will nochmal auf das konzert von gestern dreifach


----------



## onespeed (14. Dezember 2002)

14. türchen... heute etwas verspätet


----------



## lebaron (14. Dezember 2002)

aber wo ist der kotz smiley................die hat ja genauso wenig.......tatas wie ich.............neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

dat is nix halbes und nix ganzes


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)




----------



## Altitude (14. Dezember 2002)

sind das Äpfel oder Kirschen  auf dem Hösli???

Schöner See...


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *sind das Äpfel oder Kirschen  auf dem Hösli???
> *



Rosen!


----------



## Altitude (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Rosen! *



*******...

ich sollte wirlkich mal zum Augenarzt!!!

´Wer ist eigentlich US-Crossmeister geworden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> ´Wer ist eigentlich US-Crossmeister geworden??? *



Morgen Abend 22 Uhr ist das Rennen - wird im Webradio übertragen !!!! 

Links findet man im Cyclocross-Forum!

Hier noch was religiöses ... !


----------



## Altitude (14. Dezember 2002)

den "Holy Trail"

Wo hat sich der Schlingel versteckt???

In Israel war er damals nicht - Mist!!!

Es gab aber trotzdem geile Trails...und Ich hatte den 5. Platten (kein Flickzeug und keine Ersatzschläuche mehr), bin den Trail aber am nächsten Tag nochmals gefahren - welch Erleuchtung!!!

(Hab ich schon mal erzählt - oder??)

Ich werd alt und blind!!!

Rente ich komme!!!


----------



## whoa (14. Dezember 2002)

..bin zu faul zu suchen! 

Die Schrauben für'n Flaschenhalter sind doch M5, oder etwa M4?


----------



## Altitude (14. Dezember 2002)

Denke ich....


----------



## rasaldul (14. Dezember 2002)

dürften aber M4 sein!?!?
Fertigmacher


----------



## Altitude (14. Dezember 2002)

zeig uns mehr davon!!!


----------



## rasaldul (14. Dezember 2002)

Ganz ruhig, Großer!!! Das wird ein Starschnitt wie einst aus der Bravo!!


----------



## Altitude (14. Dezember 2002)

Starschnitte (bis auf den samanta Fox damals ) hab ich echt gehasst!!!

WILL MEHR!!!

BITTE!!!


----------



## rasaldul (14. Dezember 2002)

Shimano-Dropouts???????????  (schlecht mit der Kamera einzufangen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (14. Dezember 2002)

Also doch M4.. danke!


----------



## Altitude (14. Dezember 2002)

Was sind denn das für Streifen oder Flecken auf Deinem Teppich????

Muß ich mir um Dich Sorgen machen???


----------



## rasaldul (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Was sind denn das für Streifen oder Flecken auf Deinem Teppich????
> 
> Muß ich mir um Dich Sorgen machen??? *



    Hat die Innenarchitektin (Mama) so entschieden das der Teppich ins Treppenhaus kommt. Ich wohn´ hier nur und solang´s umsonst is`....


----------



## rasaldul (14. Dezember 2002)

Da war noch nix drin! Is´ quasi noch jungfräulich


----------



## Altitude (14. Dezember 2002)

ICh geh jetzt in meinen Keller: den Salsa erst mal ne andere Bremse (Übergangsweise ne Suntour oder ne Grafton für Hinten) verpassen...

...wenn ich zurückkomme möchte ich endlich den fertigen Starschnitt sehen...

Gruß

Alex


----------



## whoa (14. Dezember 2002)

@ rasaldul
Was is denn das für 'ne Farbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *ICh geh jetzt in meinen Keller: den Salsa erst mal ne andere Bremse (Übergangsweise ne Suntour oder ne Grafton für Hinten) verpassen...
> 
> ...wenn ich zurückkomme möchte ich endlich den fertigen Starschnitt sehen...
> ...



Wer geht der kriegt die braune (Garantie-)Karte!!!!!!!


----------



## rasaldul (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ rasaldul
> Was is denn das für 'ne Farbe? *



DUNKELWEISS!!!!  Nee, keine Ahnung, ist irgendwie so anthrazit-metallic. Ich weiß nur das Fat Chance im Jahr 1992 eine Farbe Namens "metallic teal" hatte, habe aber null Schimmer was "teal" sein soll und außerdem hat meins ja noch ein eingepreßtes Innenlager, das glaube ich auch nur bis 1991 so ausgeliefert wurde. Leider gibt´s bei diesen Angaben zuviel "ich glaube, ich denke,..."


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> DUNKELWEISS!!!!  Nee, keine Ahnung, ist irgendwie so anthrazit-metallic. Ich weiß nur das Fat Chance im Jahr 1992 eine Farbe Namens "metallic teal" h *



yo das müsste sie sein ... "Metallic Teal" - Teal ist grün!

phaty


----------



## rasaldul (14. Dezember 2002)

Wirkt aber nur im Blitz der Kamera so, wenn man den Rahmen selbst bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung betrachtet hat der nicht die geringste Spur von grün. Für die ungeduldige Jugend von heute hier noch das "Starschnitt-Komplettpaket"


----------



## rasaldul (14. Dezember 2002)

Vorerst mal das letzte Bild. Bei der Gabel kommt die Farbe besser zur Geltung, der Teppich auf den oberen Bildern ist übrigens in natura Weinrot, deshalb sieht der Rahmen auch etwas grün aus (heute morgen erste Gehversuche mit der neuen Digicam  )


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *Wirkt aber nur im Blitz der Kamera so, wenn man den Rahmen selbst bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung betrachtet hat der nicht die geringste Spur von grün. Für die ungeduldige Jugend von heute hier noch das "Starschnitt-Komplettpaket" *



Bin mir trotzdem sicher, dass das Metallic Teal ist! 
Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Fat-Gurus vorbei - naja ich war damals Fat-Händler ... Das geilste was ich je gesehen habe war ein Rennrad in "Wild Cherry" Rot ... porno as porno can be ... !

Vielleicht kann ja mal Jemand das Fat City Prospekt zur Hand nehmen und die Farben (Namen) auflisten ...

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (14. Dezember 2002)

Bevor Ihr dieses Bild hier unten ansseht, solltet ihr noch nachschauen welcher Augenarzt Wochenenddienst hat:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

Wer um alles in der Welt tut so was? Wo verstecken sich solche Menschen (klar in Amerika) und warum wird sowas nicht bestraft ... ??

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

... wir sollten keine Bilder mehr in den USA klauen ... es wird schlimmer...


----------



## Sylvester (14. Dezember 2002)

...mein 90er eddy hatte auch mal teal - das haut schon hin... ist ein wicked gell? sieht zumindest bis ins detail genau so aus wie meins nur eben ohne das "wicked" vor dem fat chance.

@barönsche:

betreff: "kalendertürchen nr. 14" wir  können uns ja alle den grund für deinen hang zur üppigen oberweite erklären - ist ja kein geheimnis, dass du noch nicht allzu lange von mamas brust weg bist...

...jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt was für ein grund bei papa phat vorliegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *
> betreff: "kalendertürchen nr. 14" wir  können uns ja alle den grund für deinen hang zur üppigen oberweite erklären - ist ja kein geheimnis, dass du noch nicht allzu lange von mamas brust weg bist...
> 
> ...jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt was für ein grund bei papa phat vorliegt  *



Ich mag Titten ... ! Reicht das?

phaty
Das gibt Haue von den Emanzen ... !


----------



## ElectricZorro (14. Dezember 2002)

@DOCSNYDER

bitte keine Unkenrufe von den hinteren Plätzen. Diese Farbe für ein Adroit ist der Hammer.

Einzige geschmackliche Verfehlung ist die Coda Magic Kurbel (hätte das Innenlager eigentlich sofort aus dem Rahmen brennen müssen) und die extrem unappetitliche Manitou Gabel.

Ansonsten hättest Du es auch nicht posten brauchen - mein seins steht nämlich schon unten im Foto Forum

Gruß vom Fahrradgott

Du bist unwürdig


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ElectricZorro _
> *
> Gruß vom Fahrradgott
> 
> Du bist unwürdig *



Aber junger Freund ... wer wird sich denn hier so masslos selbst überschätzen - das ist doch mein Vorrecht ...!
Aber ich finde es sehr mutig von Dir Dich hier ohne Deckung als Fahrer eines solchen Bon-Bon-Bombers auszuweisen ... !
Ich nehme an Dein Teddy hat einen Strampelanzug in der Farbe oder?

Und übrigens sitzt der Herr Doktor Schneider in der ersten Reihe - gleich neben mir ...!

phaty


----------



## ElectricZorro (14. Dezember 2002)

sitzt ihr in der ersten Reihe bei ARD und ZDF ?? 

Oder beim Zusatzkonzert von Helmut Lotti, der für Euch Elvis Songs zum besten gibt?

Grüße vom erstgenannten und selbsterhobenen Fahrradgott, der manchmal auch Penisgott ist.

Das letzte mal als ich nackig fotografiert wurde, war für´s Guinness Buch der Rekorde.


Also, ab auf die Knie und fangt an zu beten !


----------



## whoa (14. Dezember 2002)

@ phaty
uiiih... das blaue ding da sieht echt ugly aus.. 
gibt's die forke jetzt etwa auch als lt-version, sieht irgendwie anders aus als sonst (nicht besser).
besonders geil find ich bei solch "modernen" bauxit schüsseln mit scheiben, die formschöne verlegung der bremsleitungen! 

kabelbinderverabscheuend
whoa

p.s. ich hab mal versprochen mir in den nächsten jahren kein bike mehr zu kaufen.. aber bei 'nem fat in wild cherry würd ich das doofe versprechen jederzeit vergessen..


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ElectricZorro _
> *sitzt ihr in der ersten Reihe bei ARD und ZDF ??
> 
> Oder beim Zusatzkonzert von Helmut Lotti, der für Euch Elvis Songs zum besten gibt?
> ...



uiii da hat aber einer heute Morgen an Papas Viagra Schachtel genascht ... das ganze Blut im Schwanz, da kann natürlich nix anständiges rüberkommen ... 
Naja wer Orange-farbige Räder mit gelben Gabeln fährt ... der frisst auch kleine Kinder ohne Senf ... !

Aber hübsches Kellergewölbe haste da ...


----------



## whoa (14. Dezember 2002)

@ ElectricZorro
Einzigst Dein MG und ganz speziell dessen LR find ich göttlich.. 

@ phaty
Ich tippe eher auf 'nen Stromschlag, wie's ja der Name vermuten lässt.. hat wohl zu oft in 'ne Steckdose gefasst..


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> @ phaty
> Ich tippe eher auf 'nen Stromschlag, wie's ja der Name vermuten lässt.. hat wohl zu oft in 'ne Steckdose gefasst..  *



Könnte auch sein, dass er an einen Weidezaun gepinkelt hat - desshalb überschätzt er seine Pullermann auch so unglaublich ...

phaty


----------



## itz (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *Ich glaub da hat der itz, etwas zu starkes Kraut geraucht..  *




Is zwar schon ein paar Seiten her, aber das zeigt ja auch nur dass ich immer alles Leser bin ... und ausserdem kann man so was ja nicht auf sich sitzen lassen ....

... Chupi pa pi pa chu pa bong ca pu pi itz ...

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (14. Dezember 2002)

@rasaldul

Danke!!! -

@all

Freunde lasst uns gemeinsam streiten!
Bald ist Weihnachten - das Fest der Liebe!

Alex

dergeradeeineGraftonwiederfürsseinSalsareanimierthat!


----------



## Sylvester (14. Dezember 2002)

...warum sich niemand über diese wiederlichen reifen aufregt. das ist eine der schlimmsten erfindungen in der bike.geschichte, die ich kenne... und verunstalten jedes rad so oder so... 

eine gator oder koi lackierung finde ich bei klein ansich ganz nett - aber sowas kommt mir nicht in die bude

...ich sehe alice sch. schon mit papa phat auf der couch bei kerner sitzen wie einst die froni - oder gleich direkt beim promi-boxen 

@ zorro...

...immer schön die füsse stillhalten - sonst kommt dein koko hier in den fertigmacher - dann ist ganz schnell aus mit der selbsternannten gottheit


----------



## DocSnyder (14. Dezember 2002)

Hab mal wieder Pink(el)bike druchwühlt.
Hier das Best of:

I. Sollte das etwa ein Rahmen werden?!


----------



## DocSnyder (14. Dezember 2002)

II. Wann fahren wir nach Chile?!


----------



## DocSnyder (14. Dezember 2002)

III: ElektrischZorro, du Fahrradperversling, musstest Du den Sattel unbedingt besamen?!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

Jetzt hat ist der thread schon seit fast einem halben Jahr online - und genau so lange hat es gedauert, bis der erste schwanzlose Gehirnamputierte hier aufläuft ... als Du die nackte Oma gepostet hattest, dachte ich noch es wär ein Ausrutscher und jetzt muss ich leider feststellen, dass Du wirklich einen an der Waffel hast ... !

Tu mir einen Gefallen: Geh spielen - sei woanders blöd!

phaty

Und die Gemeinde sagt: Platzverweis ... ! oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (14. Dezember 2002)

Sehe die Schweinerei weiter oben gerade erst.  

@ElectricZorro: Nimm *SOFORT* das Bild raus!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Sehe die Schweinerei weiter oben gerade erst.
> 
> @ElectricZorro: Nimm SOFORT das Bild raus! *



Ich hab das Posting schon an Staabi weitergemeldet ... da er es ja angehängt hat kriegt er es selber ja nicht mehr weg ... !
Vielleicht macht ihm die Mama ja morgen mal keine bewusstseinserweiternden Drogen in den Gries-Brei! 

uuuuups ich glaub es ist schon weg ...

phaty


----------



## lebaron (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich mag Titten ... ! Reicht das?
> ...



dito.


----------



## lebaron (14. Dezember 2002)

wat hat denn der zorro schon wieder gepostte???

unsittliches?

@phaty wenn es unsittlich war hast du das bild doch gespeichert....schicke es mir doch damit ich mir ein bild machen kann

na ja jedenfalls höre ich schon wieder dieses alte immer weder kehrende BRUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## lebaron (14. Dezember 2002)

und nebenbei ordne ich hiermit einen exkurs auf die letzte seite des geile weiber threats in der galerie an...........


ALLEY BAGGETT


----------



## lebaron (14. Dezember 2002)

um klein muss ich ja sagen das es nun wirklich die reinkarnation von allem ist was ich hasse

1. klein
2. kleinpaintjobs.....bis auf manche
3. coda
4. new school manitou
5.bunte reifen
6. mehrfarbige reifen
7-10. ich wiederhole mich ungern deswegen ist hier auch schluss

ach ja es würden nur noch maguras fehlen


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *um klein muss ich ja sagen das es nun wirklich die reinkarnation von allem ist was ich hasse
> 
> 1. klein
> ...



Bei der blauen Cola-Dose ist es erheblich einfacher - da reicht ja schon der Rahmenaufkleber aus ... !


----------



## lebaron (14. Dezember 2002)

WORD


----------



## DocSnyder (14. Dezember 2002)

@lebaron: EXCEL

Nee, quatsch, nimm OpenOffice.


----------



## lebaron (14. Dezember 2002)

häääääää?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *häääääää? *



Ich hab nix anderes erwartet.


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Ich hab nix anderes erwartet.  *



wann klären wir ihn auf ...???


----------



## lebaron (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> wann klären wir ihn auf ...???  *



JETZT


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2002)

Guck auf deinen letztes Posting auf der Seite davor - dann leist du das folgende von DocSchneider und denkst an Microsoft - dann schaffst Du das schon ...

phaty


----------



## lebaron (14. Dezember 2002)

aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


*pruuuuuuuuuuuuust*

wie sagts du immer:GANZ GROßES KINO


----------



## DocSnyder (14. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Guck auf deinen letztes Posting auf der Seite davor - dann leist du das folgende von DocSchneider und denkst an Microsoft - dann schaffst Du das schon ...*



und zu OpenOffice: http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## onespeed (15. Dezember 2002)

15. türchen







ich wünsch euch nen schönen 3. advent


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2002)

Schei$$e - ich glaub Weihnachten fällt aus ...


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (15. Dezember 2002)

war ein tritt in die eier.......dat is doch vom deger chris....und .......oder?


----------



## go-dirt (15. Dezember 2002)

schöner VoPo in kornblumenblau. nur was sind das für komische dinger vor dem porsche?


----------



## cdeger (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.......dat is doch vom deger chris....und .......oder? *



CaneCreek-Laufräder? Nie.

V-Bremsen? Nienienie!


derhydraulischbremst


----------



## Altitude (15. Dezember 2002)

ein Rudel Bontrager beim Ruhen - ein sehr seltenes Bild!!!

Ich dachte die Tierchen sind durch diesen TREK-Virus ausgestorben....


----------



## lebaron (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *ein Rudel Bontrager beim Ruhen - ein sehr seltenes Bild!!!
> 
> Ich dachte die Tierchen sind durch diesen TREK-Virus ausgestorben.... *


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *ein Rudel Bontrager beim Ruhen - ein sehr seltenes Bild!!!
> 
> Ich dachte die Tierchen sind durch diesen TREK-Virus ausgestorben.... *



Nee nur zur Ruhe gesetzt - die sind jetzt alle Privatiers! .... BRÜLLER!!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab so das Gefühl, der Stoff geht uns nie aus!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2002)




----------



## lebaron (15. Dezember 2002)

yeah.......fummeltrine rocks

und hat cd abgehangen....im sobe trikot mit der eidechse drauf

wobei mich ja noch viel mehr interessiert wat die fummeltrine für ein radel fährt


----------



## lebaron (15. Dezember 2002)

stellt ech die fummeltrine auf dem giant-vergewaltigerbike vor............BÖSE FALLE


ich glaube spätestens da würde ich die straßenseitewechseln


basti*hofft das alle noch wissen welches bike ich miene*


----------



## Sylvester (15. Dezember 2002)

...fährt doch nicht etwa ein geheiligtes matt chester?!?

...nun, wie ist fummeltrinchen zu ihrem look gekommen - und wieso muss er so bei dem rennen antreten? wette verloren? am abend vorher beim pockern beschissen???

...ein bild sagt mehr als 1000 worte...


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *...fährt doch nicht etwa ein geheiligtes matt chester?!?
> 
> ...nun, wie ist fummeltrinchen zu ihrem look gekommen - und wieso muss er so bei dem rennen antreten? wette verloren? am abend vorher beim pockern beschissen???
> ...



Ich hab Rudy schon eine eMail geschrieben ... mal schauen, was er so zu seiner Verteidigung zu sagen hat ...

ohne Worte ...


----------



## Sylvester (15. Dezember 2002)

...kinderarbeit in bedford noch legal??

skandal - nichts heilig um sich vor der drohenden insolvenz zu retten


----------



## lebaron (15. Dezember 2002)

@phaty

dat find ck ja klasse dat du endlich unser familientandem zeigst mit dem du mich immer rumchauffierst.......auch wenn ich immer hinten auf dem sitz penne und du vorne alleien stramplest


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phaty
> 
> dat find ck ja klasse dat du endlich unser familientandem zeigst mit dem du mich immer rumchauffierst.......auch wenn ich immer hinten auf dem sitz penne und du vorne alleien stramplest *



Das ist Fertigmacher pur! Basti macht sich jetzt schon selbst ferdisch ... ich hatte mich nicht getraut, den Witz zu bringen ... 

Respekt Sohnemann ...  

PapaPhaty


----------



## lebaron (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das ist Fertigmacher pur! Basti macht sich jetzt schon selbst ferdisch ... ich hatte mich nicht getraut, den Witz zu bringen ...
> ...



tja jaa.......so is dat



der basti
*mit stolz geschwellter brust*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kann einer mal das bunte Gelumpe vor dem 914er entfernen..


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Kann einer mal das bunte Gelumpe vor dem 914er entfernen..  *



OBACHT!  

findetbontisganzgeielhatnurjetztgradkeingeld
flo


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Kann einer mal das bunte Gelumpe vor dem 914er entfernen..  *



Ich nehm den Bus!

phaty
VWBulliesRock!


----------



## DocSnyder (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich nehm den Bus!
> ...



Du weißt, Du fährst einen VW-BUS, wenn... 

    ...du das Wasser der Scheibenreinigungsanlage nicht auffüllst sondern wechselst! 

     ...du in deinem Leben schon vier oder mehr Busse gekauft, aber noch keiner verkauft hast! 

     ...die VW-Werkstatt dich um Reperaturtipps bittet! 

     ...du als Kind immer dann, wenn Du ein neues Matchbox-Auto bekommen hast, die Box geöffnet, das 
     Auto rausgenommen und mit der Box gespielt hast! 

     ...du deine Kinder kein Abitur, sondern eine Lehre machen läßt, damit Du das Geld zum Restaurieren 
     eines Carat verwenden kannst! 

     ...du im Bett den Etzold liest! 

     ...du keine Filme mit Harrison Ford schauen willst! 

     ...du eine Gedenkminute einlegst an dem Datum, an dem der letzte T3 vom Band gerollt ist! 

     ...du nachts nicht schlafen kannst weil Du dich fragst, ob die Werkstatt auch alles mit den richtigen 
     Momenten angezogen hat! 

     ...du deinen ersten Sohn "Victor Wilhelm" nennst! 

     ...Du im Duden das Wort Sicherheit nachschlägst um zu überprüfen, ob da wirklich ein T3 
     abgebildet ist! 

     ...du forderst, den T3 ins Periodensystem der Elemente aufzunehmen, weil er eine Halbwertszeit hat! 

     ... wenn dein Wagen mehr Sicherheitsausrüstung als ein SpaceShuttle hat! 

     ...du dich mit deinem Wagen überschlagen hast und nur Hilfe brauchst, um ihn wieder auf die Räder 
     zu stellen 

     ...du einen Unfall mit einem Nissan Patrol hattest und weiterfährst, während der Nissan auf den 
     Abschleppwagen muß 

     ...du nach einem Unfall mit einem VW Polo zu einem Gutachter mußt, weil die Versicherung die 
     Schäden am Polo nicht glaubt, da du doch für deinen eigenen Wagen keine Schäden angegeben hast 

     ...der Händler dich anruft um dich nach Ersatzteilen zu fragen! 

     ...das wichtigste Vitamin für dich das Gelände ist! 

     ...du eine Grundsatzdiskussion mit dem Menschen von PitStop führst, weil er nicht glaubt, daß die 
     Bremsscheiben bei 200.000km das erste Mal gewechselt werden 

     ...du überzeugt bist, daß die Knautschzone deines Wagens die anderen Wagen sind! 

     ...du dich wunderst, daß VW immer noch den alten Käfer baut, Du aber nirgendwo einen neuen T3 
     bekommen kannst! 

     ...du bei Rückenschmerzen nur eine Runde mit deinem Wagen drehen brauchst! 

     ... du ihn 10 Jahre lang restauriert hast und ihn dann verkaufst, um dir ein neues Wrack zu holen

     ... du diverse Teile sogar beim Hausbau und der Installation verwendest


     ...bei Dir die Blutgruppe 10W40 festgestellt wird


----------



## Sylvester (15. Dezember 2002)

...da muss ich doch gleich mal sehen, ob ich ein bild von unserem alten pwc-factory-van irgendwo finde....

(paderborn-wrecking-crew)


...schande ich glaube die ganzen bilder hat ein ex-mitglied alle mit nach spanien genommen - der hat im übrigen heute geburtstag - da muss ich ihn sowieso mal anfunken und fragen wo die bilder sind - und gratulieren natürlich


----------



## raymund (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Du weißt, Du fährst einen VW-BUS, wenn...
> *




Ok.. der T3 ist schon einzigartig was Wendigkeit und Raumangebot betrifft.
Mit meinen T3`s bin ich in Parklücken gekommen, wo vorher ein Golf aufgegeben hatte.
Dann habe ich damit die gesamte E-Ausstattung unserer Küche auf einmal vom Händler abgeholt (E-Herd, Spülmaschine, großer Kühlschrank, Gefrierschrank.....)
Zudem dürfte er eines der wenigen Fahrzeuge sein in das man bei 4,5 m Aussenlänge 4m lange Gegenstände transportieren kann.
Mit 1.3 to. Parkett war er dezent überladen.

Mit den Motoren hatten sie es allerdings nicht so: der 2.0l Doppelvergasermotor hat soviel gesoffen, daß der Vorbesitzer lieber zu Fuß gegangen ist (84 tkm in 14 Jahren) und den 1.6l Diesel will bei VW dort auch keiner reinkonstruiert haben.

Unser jetziger T4 ist zwar schneller, sparsamer, leiser, Klima Sitzheizung etc. aber soviel Spaß wie mit dem Hecktriebler habe ich damit noch nicht .

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2002)




----------



## cdeger (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Kann einer mal das bunte Gelumpe vor dem 914er entfernen..  *



Der Herr mit dem Batikshirt soll uns doch erst mal erklären, woher auf einmal die vielen Haare kommen und womit er seinen "Signature Trinksack" am liebsten füllt - bevor hier starke Sprüche über starke Bikes abgelassen werden ...


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> 
> Der Herr mit dem Batikshirt soll uns doch erst mal erklären, woher auf einmal die vielen Haare kommen und womit er seinen "Signature Trinksack" am liebsten füllt - bevor hier starke Sprüche über starke Bikes abgelassen werden ... *



Schon wieder ein Oldschooler, der sich für schnöden Mammon an die Grossindustrie verkauft hat ... 
Was ist das nächste??? Eine Phaty-Action-Figur? Oder den Koko-Vibrator? Ein Basti-Duden?????? 

Die Welt ist schlecht!

phaty!

P.S.: da sieht man mal wieder wie man CDeger zu kreativen Postings veranlassen kann - man macht Bonties ferdisch ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester (15. Dezember 2002)

...phaty dulded nur zwei dinge hier im fertigmacher...


----------



## Sylvester (15. Dezember 2002)

sagt onkel phaty guten tag  !!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *...phaty dulded nur zwei dinge hier im fertigmacher... *



Ach nee so kritisch bin ich doch nicht ... aber wenn schon VW Bus, dann bitte Oldschool!

Hallo Mädels ... !


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2002)

Noch 1000mal clicken und dann flippen die 5Dler total aus ... !

Classic-Forum Rocks!


----------



## Sylvester (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Hallo Mädels ... !
> ...



...hiiiiiiii phatiiiiiiie!!!!!



es muss ja nicht immer vw sein...


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *
> 
> ...hiiiiiiii phatiiiiiiie!!!!!
> ...



Nein - hier ist das offizielle Phat-Mobile ... ! 

Gesponsort von UPS!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester (16. Dezember 2002)

United Phat Services !!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

Die Vorstellung von Team Cannondale USA 2003!
Co-Sponsor Bridgestone - und sie haben es endlich eingesehen: One Fuc*ing Speed!


----------



## cdeger (16. Dezember 2002)

cdeger sagt: weniger Auto - mehr Bikes. Anbei die Ausrüstung für 2 Mann für 1 Woche in den Bergen ...


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *cdeger sagt: weniger Auto - mehr Bikes. Anbei die Ausrüstung für 2 Mann für 1 Woche in den Bergen ... *



Und wo packt man die 7 Kisten Tannezäpfle hin???  

phaty


----------



## Sylvester (16. Dezember 2002)




----------



## cdeger (16. Dezember 2002)

Das Bild stammt aus 2001 - da war das Tandem noch nicht mit an Bord.

Außerdem trinkt man in der Schweiz "Feldschlösschen". Oder noch besser: "Monstein Bier"  - aus der höchst gelegenen Brauerei der Welt. Denn die lässt sich auf erstklassigen Singletrails ansteuern ;-)))


thinkglobaldrinklocal


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

... Gute Nacht!

phaty


----------



## onespeed (16. Dezember 2002)

16. türchen...






guats nächtle... und immer schön die hände auf der bettdecke lassen


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> thinkglobaldrinklocal *



Das wird mein nächstes T-Shirt!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

Vielen Dank an Jeroen van der Brand - Hollands best just for you!


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2002)

Holländische Cross-Ladys!!!

Haben will!!!

(ich sollte wirklich mehr Damen-Radrennen knipsen)


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

.... Du gehst gleich zum Schlamm-Catchen ...

Naja sie bleibt ja wohl fast immer ganz sauber!


----------



## itz (16. Dezember 2002)

... und dann noch mit Zöpfen ... wie sacht der Niederländer da?! Lekker!!!


----------



## joe yeti (16. Dezember 2002)

he phaty rück mal die tel-nr. rüber !

bzw. an unseren fliegen holländer, wenn du schon mit den mädels verwandt bist brings alle im märz zum "singel"- speed mit!


joe


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2002)

Gang ruhig Brauner!!!

Sitz!!!


----------



## joe yeti (16. Dezember 2002)

aber nicht braun im winter sondern weiss ! 

und brauch halt noch was für meinen winterschlaf! den abwechslung is das halbe leben!

joe


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> 
> und brauch halt noch was für meinen winterschlaf! den abwechslung is das halbe leben!
> ...



Touchè


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *he phaty rück mal die tel-nr. rüber !
> *



Du überschätzt mich ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *... und dann noch mit Zöpfen ... wie sacht der Niederländer da?! Lekker!!! *



Einfach beim Rennen Rufen: "Daphny van den Brand is erg lekker!!!"  

P.S. Im CycloCross thread gibt's mehr Bilder zu unsere schöne 'dirty' Mädchen....


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> Einfach beim Rennen Rufen: "Daphny van den Brand is erg lekker!!!"
> *



Dann gibt es vom holländischen Nachbarn auch garantiert sofort was auf die Fresse! Weil die behalten ihre Mädels lieber selber ... !

phaty


----------



## whoa (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> Der Herr mit dem Batikshirt soll uns doch erst mal erklären, woher auf einmal die vielen Haare kommen und womit er seinen "Signature Trinksack" am liebsten füllt - bevor hier starke Sprüche über starke Bikes abgelassen werden ... *


Damn, erwischt.. euch entgeht aber auch nix! 

Tja, wer kann schon von sich behaupten seinen eigenen "Signature Trinksack" zu haben. 
Und die Haare.. naja ihr wisst ja, dass Frauen auf Dauerwellen stehen..


----------



## Jeroen (16. Dezember 2002)

Corine Dorland darf auch dabei sein... hmmm 

(Vielleicht bekannt, dah Sie auch Mountainbike Rennen fährt)












Erg lekker!!!







JAAAAH






P.S. Ist kein Trick Foto!!!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

... oder itz ... wer bastelt denn mal einen Bildschirmhintergrund für Papa? Mit der kleinen Holländerin ohne Höschen? 

http://www.riddertweewielers.nl/pics/Dorland4.jpg  da ist das Orginal-Bild

Grösse bitte 1024x768 ...  ! Wünsch ich mir zu Weihnachten!!!  

So sollte es aussehen ... ! 

phaty
muss photoshop lernen!


----------



## Vaclav (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *... und dann noch mit Zöpfen ... wie sacht der Niederländer da?! Lekker!!! *



Sie ist auch immer recht auffällig geschminkt. Deswegen fährt sie wohl auch Cross. Im Sommer würde da evtl. so manche Farbe in Unordnung geraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vaclav _
> *
> 
> Sie ist auch immer recht auffällig geschminkt. Deswegen fährt sie wohl auch Cross. Im Sommer würde da evtl. so manche Farbe in Unordnung geraten. *



Da sieht man es mal wieder - kaum postet man ein paar Mädels, kommen die ganzen Passiv-Leser aus allen Ritzen gekrochen und outen sich ... !!!

 

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (16. Dezember 2002)

phaty ich überschätze dich doch nich!

und jeroen, soll die lekker mädels halt im märz mitbringen! und dann sehen wir weiter!

joe


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

Dank eines der Namensgeber dieses Threads sieht mein Desktop jetzt wie folgt aus ... 

Was Du alles auf der Platte hast Christian ... !!! 

Trotzdem ohne das Holländisch nehm ich es auch nochmal ... !


----------



## Vaclav (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Da sieht man es mal wieder - kaum postet man ein paar Mädels, kommen die ganzen Passiv-Leser aus allen Ritzen gekrochen und outen sich ... !!!
> ...



Jetzt, da das Weibsvolk ja quasi aus dem Leben gegriffen ist, und nicht so steril wirkt, kann man sich ja auch mal zu einer Äußerung hinreißen lassen.

Da gibt es auch noch div. andere Mädels die nicht nur irgend welche dicken Gänge im Crossworlcup treten sondern auch recht ansehnlich sind. 

Glaube mich an eine Spanierin zu erinnern die hohe Punktwertungen in Sachen Optik erreicht.


----------



## Steinhummer (16. Dezember 2002)

@ Jeroen:

Wunderbare Gegend, in denen ihr eure Rennen fahrt! War das das Rennen "Rund um den Plattenbau" oder der "gropius-Gedächnis-Cup"?   

Kleiner Scherz...  

Steinhummer (der "unverbaubaren Fernblick" (Makler-Sprech) immer schon klasse fand)


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@ Jeroen:
> 
> Wunderbare Gegend, in denen ihr eure Rennen fahrt! War das das Rennen "Rund um den Plattenbau" oder der "gropius-Gedächnis-Cup"?
> ...



Heisst Neder-Land nicht flaches Land??

Makler? Uiii über die sind wir ja noch garnicht hergezogen ... !

"5 Mille für die Schrankwand und Sie sind dabei ... "

phaty


----------



## j.ö.r.g (16. Dezember 2002)

Holländerinnen (besonders die Corinne) können aber auch im Gebirge rumfahren.
Angezogen schaut sie übrigens auch nicht schlecht aus.

Das Foto ist vom Transalp1998 - damals fuhr sie an erster Stelle in der Mixed-Wertung. Auf dem Bild ist sie -typisch holländisch- orange gekleidet an Position 7 zu sehen. Erkennt man zwar nicht, ist aber so.

)


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

Auf meiner Festplatte gibt es Ordner, die gut versteckt sind, mit Namen wie: "XXX", "Super-Babes", "Anna Kurnikova", "JennyMc", "Boobs&Butts" - und bei Euch muss es ja dann Ordner geben die heissen: "DutchDirtChicks", "HolländischeBerge", "Lolita-Zöpfe" ...
Was ist das denn hier für eine Ansammlung von Perversen!  

phaty!
"The flying Dutchman"


----------



## Jeroen (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@ Jeroen:
> 
> Wunderbare Gegend, in denen ihr eure Rennen fahrt! War das das Rennen "Rund um den Plattenbau" oder der "gropius-Gedächnis-Cup"?
> ...









Wir nennen das 'NorthShore Cyclocross'  

Ubrigens stammt das Bild aus Wetzikon, CZ, WM.


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

@Jeroen: Kann man das Oranje-Trikot kaufen? In XXXL??  

Cross-World-Cup 2003 im Saarland - wer kommt hin Oranje-Mädels ... ähm ... anfeuern!?

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *@Jeroen: Kann man das Oranje-Trikot kaufen? In XXXL??
> 
> Cross-World-Cup 2003 im Saarland - wer kommt hin Oranje-Mädels ... ähm ... anfeuern!?
> ...



Ich versuche alles um einer für dich zu bekommen! Aber nur wenn du für mich ein Deutsches Jersey arrangiert! Ich muss jah bekannen das ich fast halb ein Deutscher bin. Also, mein Kollegen/Freunde (ehemalige  )nennen mir so..


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> * Ich muss jah bekannen das ich fast halb ein Deutscher bin. Also, mein Kollegen/Freunde (ehemalige  )nennen mir so..  *



Ich dachte das sei in Holland ne ziemlich schlimme Beleidigung: "Deutscher" ...  

Trikot geht klar ... Du brauchst aber nur Grösse M .... oder? 

phaty


----------



## Jeroen (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich dachte das sei in Holland ne ziemlich schlimme Beleidigung: "Deutscher" ...
> *



Mwah... bei die Eltere Leute vielleicht.. Ich bin dazu ziemlich 'open minded' ..   Aber doch: Geb bitte unseren Räder zurück!!! 




> *
> Trikot geht klar ... Du brauchst aber nur Grösse M .... oder?
> 
> phaty *



Hmm.. ich denke mehr 'L'..


----------



## Manitou (16. Dezember 2002)

Wer meldet sich mit mir an der VHS für den Kurs "Holländisch für Einstieger" an????   

Manitou


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *Wer meldet sich mit mir an der VHS für den Kurs "Holländisch für Einstieger" an????
> 
> Manitou *



Gerade wollte ich anfangen über BDR-Menschen herzuziehen da kommt der Grosse Manitou - der Rennrad-Moderator !!!

Aber mal ohne Schei$$ ... das BDR-Trikot sieht ja fürchterlich aus! Da schämt man sich ja gegen Oranje zu tauschen ... !!!

"Herr, lass Geschmack vom Himmel herab ... !"


----------



## lebaron (16. Dezember 2002)

mann mann mann.....


was ist denn hier los da lässt man euch mal kurz alleine und schon gibbet hier nur noch tanten zu sehen.....GUT SO


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *mann mann mann.....
> 
> 
> was ist denn hier los da lässt man euch mal kurz alleine und schon gibbet hier nur noch tanten zu sehen.....GUT SO *



Tja Basti, Du wirst auch schmerzlich vermisst - neben Itz und Koko!

phaty


----------



## Manitou (16. Dezember 2002)

> Aber mal ohne Schei$$ ... das BDR-Trikot sieht ja fürchterlich aus! Da schämt man sich ja gegen Oranje zu tauschen ... !!!



Das Stimmt!!! Das Trikot vom Vorjahr ( in dem Ullrich Zeitfahrweltmeister geworden ist bzw Hersteller wurde gewechselt!!) sieht oder sah wesentlich besser aus!!!!

http://www.grahamwatson.com/2001/worlds/worlds1/image11.html


http://www.grahamwatson.com/2001/worlds/worlds2/image4.html


Manitou


----------



## onespeed (16. Dezember 2002)

und ich sach noch... nico fahr keine cross rennen... da liegt kein seegen drauf.

mensch, mensch, mensch, was mir da entgangen is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ähm, hat jemand von euch nen kleinen cross rahmen abzugeben  

andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

Platz 1 ...ääähmmm zwei Irre auf einmal ...


----------



## lebaron (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Platz 1 ...ääähmmm zwei Irre auf einmal ...  *




tja großer wir sind schon zwei coole schweine.......naja und wieder gleichstand 

1805


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *und ich sach noch... nico fahr keine cross rennen... da liegt kein seegen drauf.
> 
> mensch, mensch, mensch, was mir da entgangen is ... *



Du Depp! Sofort einen besorgen ... !


----------



## Sylvester (16. Dezember 2002)

...wat dann - ich stehe auch auf der liste? knapp an den top 20 vorbeigerutsch - immerhin...


----------



## Jeroen (16. Dezember 2002)

Haben will!!!!


----------



## lebaron (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *Haben will!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



du willst jan ulrich?

jeroen is gay ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (16. Dezember 2002)

Und wehr trägt der Rote Lampe? Naturlich wie immer:


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

Nein Jeroen - da kommen noch ein paar hinter dir, aber ich hab die Liste dort abgeschnitten - dich aber extra noch draufgemacht, da du in letzter Zeit immer so lekker Mädels postest... !


----------



## Jeroen (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> du willst jan ulrich?
> ...




Nein.. ich bin nich von der Manne-Liebe!! Nur das Jersey  

Dieses ist mehr meine Geschmack:






Sie Heisst Susan, und ist ein sehr gute Freundin von mir.. Und hat etwas Modelle-arbeite gemacht..


----------



## Steinhummer (16. Dezember 2002)

@ j.o.e.r.g.:

Weiß, dass die Holländer auch in den Bergen ne gute Figur abgeben - die trainieren ja immmer nahe meiner Heimat am höchsten Berg Hollands - dem Drachenfels    

@jeroen: Halber Deutscher in Holland - das ist ja wohl noch schlimmer als umgekehrt 

Steinhummer (der partieller Holländer ist )


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt will Yeti Joe gleich wieder die Telefon-Nummer ... !

Naja ich auch!!!  

*LEKKER!*  

phaty


----------



## lebaron (16. Dezember 2002)

da hast du dich ja nochmal gerettet

DAS nenne ich ein argument!


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2002)

Sehr klare Linien im Gesicht - hohe Wangenknochen - sehr edel!!! 

Ich denke dieses Kunstwerk Mutter Naturs kann sich seine Modeljobs schon aussuchen und muß nicht jeden "ranlassen"


----------



## Jeroen (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Sehr klare Linien im Gesicht - hohe Wangenknochen - sehr edel!!!
> 
> Ich denke dieses Kunstwerk Mutter Naturs kann sich seine Modeljobs schon aussuchen und muß nicht jeden "ranlassen" *



Ich nehme an das du mir nicht siehst als 'jeden' ?? Okay.. dan verstehen wir einander..  


Suzi..


----------



## Manitou (16. Dezember 2002)

Jeroen du hast Geschmack!!!! 


Manitou


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

*Die 100.000 fallen heute ... !*


----------



## lebaron (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Die 100.000 fallen heute ... !   *



verdammt ich will dabei sein.....

muss aber gleich weg


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> Ich nehme an das du mir nicht siehst als 'jeden' ?? Okay.. dan verstehen wir einander..
> ...



Jeroen, mein niederländischer Freund:

Ich davon ausgegeangen, daß Du die "Exklusivrechte" an dieser Schönheit besitzt...

und wenn nicht...

dann aber schnell!!!!


----------



## Jeroen (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *Jeroen du hast Geschmack!!!!
> 
> 
> Manitou *




 Danke... 

Brunette's 4ever!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> verdammt ich will dabei sein.....
> ...



Das erste Posting nach den 100.000 hits gewinnt ein Cracknfail-Trikot! Gelle Alex ...!?

phaty


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2002)

Du sagst es, mein treuer saarländischer Freund---


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Die 100.000 fallen heute ... !   *



Ladys and Gentlemen,

die Spannung steigt!!! Der Fertigmacher ist auf dem Endspurt auf die 100.000 Hits, wer wird das Topmodische Volvo-Cannondale-Trikot in Rot-Schwarz (großzügig gestiftet von Altitude) noch vor Weihnachten in seinen zarten Händen halten???

Der Favorit Lebaron wird sicherlich alles geben und setzt nun zu einem grandiosen Spurt an....


----------



## lebaron (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Der Favorit Lebaron wird sicherlich alles geben....  *


nur leider bin ich in 10 minutren der der weg ist.......glaube nich dast ick dieset happening erlebe#


----------



## joe yeti (16. Dezember 2002)

äh was machen die tel.nr.?



joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das erste Posting nach den 100.000 hits gewinnt ein Cracknfail-Trikot! Gelle Alex ...!?
> ...



nach..? 

Ich dachte das letzte Posting mit welchem sozusagen die 100.000 erreicht werden, zu beweisen durch 'nen Screenie..?!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> nach..?
> ...



War auch mein Plan - ist aber schwer zu realisieren ... dann kommen wieder die Computer-Legasteniker und weinen, dass sie keine Screenshots machen können! 

phaty


----------



## whoa (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> War auch mein Plan - ist aber schwer zu realisieren ... dann kommen wieder die Computer-Legasteniker und weinen, dass sie keine Screenshots machen können!
> ...



Wie sollte man es denn sonst beweisen..? 
Mit 'ner eidesstattlichen Erklärung..


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Wie sollte man es denn sonst beweisen..?
> Mit 'ner eidesstattlichen Erklärung..  *



Ich denk mal der Oberschiedrsrichter passt auf ...

Phaty krank im Bett und mit DSL gesegnet ... alles wird gut ... !!!
Ich mach den shot dann ... oder wer auch immer gerade zuschaut!

Schon seltsam - kaum kündigt man hier die kostenlose Abgabe eines Cracknfailtrikots an, wird der ganze thread stille ... !

phaty


----------



## go-dirt (16. Dezember 2002)

jetzt gibt es sogar schon bremsen von unserem phaty. tja, merchandising in reinform!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *jetzt gibt es sogar schon bremsen von unserem phaty. tja, merchandising in reinform!  *



Wart mal bis meine Action-Figur und der Phaty-Kalender 2003 auf dem Markt sind ... 
Wir höhlen die Sahnetorte von Innen aus!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wart mal bis meine Action-Figur und der Phaty-Kalender 2003 auf dem Markt sind ...
> ...



Der erste Schritt ist getan ... !


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wart mal bis meine Action-Figur und der Phaty-Kalender 2003 auf dem Markt sind ...
> ...



Bin ich froh, daß ich mir die Merchandising-Rechte gesichert habe...

Reichtum ich komme!!!!!!


----------



## PrimOChris (16. Dezember 2002)

Dann versuch ich´s mal so:


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *Dann versuch ich´s mal so: *



Ein Fahrrad ... ! Ich dachte schon heute gäbe es nur Holländerinnen!

Aber halt mal ... kommen jetzt die ganzen Passiv-Leser und versuchen das Cola-Dosen-Shirt zu gewinnen ... !!! 

Ihr Windschattenfahrer!!!  

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

so lasziv wie das Teil da im Bett liegt ...sieht fast so aus als hättest Du was mit dem Teil ... igittigitt ...


----------



## PrimOChris (16. Dezember 2002)

:


----------



## PrimOChris (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lutscher, ich!

Aber gewonnen hab´ich doch, oder sollte das schon der zweite Preis sein, den Du mir, mich auf später vertröstend, vorenthalten willst?


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Dezember 2002)

???????Komisch, bei mir steht erst 99776???????

Gruß Koko*verwirrt*


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2002)

@PrimOChris

Dream on my dear!!!

Musst noch ca. 250 Hits warten


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *
> 
> Lutscher, ich!
> ...



*Wahlbetrug!!!*  

Wenn das der Richter Gnadenlos hört, dann gibt's ne Runde Moskau Gas!!!

Platzverweis

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimOChris (16. Dezember 2002)

Da mußt Du halt noch ein bischn klicken...


----------



## PrimOChris (16. Dezember 2002)

so viel zum Thema Passivleser:


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

*KOKO IST DA!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PrimOChris (16. Dezember 2002)

Und ausserdem habe ich für dieses hier, schon soo viele Preise verdient, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut und möge sie noch so fett sein.  Der Wagen wurde leider neulich für 500cd$ verhökert und ist jetzt im Besitz eines pakistanischen Daddys


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *so viel zum Thema Passivleser: *



Das Merlin-Teilchen ist ja super-hübsch ... Passivleser verstecken die besten Bilder!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2002)

und schon meine Mail gelesen????

Gruß

Alditüte


----------



## PrimOChris (16. Dezember 2002)

phaty, wat meinste, für wen ich das Grafton-Ungetüm gepostet habe?

Für Disch gibts das hier:


----------



## PrimOChris (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Musst noch ca. 250 Hits warten *



-achwat, die sind doch ruckzuck generiert...


nimm dies:


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *Ich glaub da hat der itz, etwas zu starkes Kraut geraucht..  *



Oh Mann!!!Leute ihr seid so geil!
Ich kann nicht mehr...hänge in der Uni und gibbel wie ne 14-jährige die das erste Mal Robbie Williams in Unterhosen gesehen hat!!!

@whoa:RESPEKT!!!
@Onespeed:Ups,alte Adresse,jetzt stimmts!Asche auf mein Haupt!

Gruß Koko*muß noch mehr nachlesen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *und schon meine Mail gelesen????
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Uns schon meine Mail gelesen

@primoanke danke...blau macht glücklisch!Hab dat Grafton allerdings schonmal in natura gesehen:Ganz schlechtes Kino,was den Rahmen angeht!!!

Koko


----------



## PrimOChris (16. Dezember 2002)

Zum Thema:


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab Deine Mail gerade gelesen...

Und schon ne Fl*** gekauft???


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

Wenn durch Zufall Koko oder ich gewinnen, dann gibt es in England ein "European-Cracknfail-Jersey-Burning-Contest"

Phaty 
Feuer Frei!


----------



## polo (16. Dezember 2002)

Jetzt verstehe ich, wieso der Server heute so lahm es: es sind alle da und wollen das CD-Jersey...


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wenn durch Zufall Koko oder ich gewinnen, dann gibt es in England ein "European-Cracknfail-Jersey-Burning-Contest"
> 
> Phaty
> Feuer Frei! *



Wenn Ihr euch wirlkich als lebende Fackel zur Verfügung stellen wollt...

Mein lieber Phaty, ich glaube Du hast das mit der Fettverbrennung falsch verstanden...tu es bitte nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

Chris Du bist ja echt der Mario Chippolini des Fertigmachers!
Das ganze Jahr nix zu sehen und dann am Schluss Weltmeister werden wollen!

Alle Abwehrspieler nach vorne: BLUTGRÄTSCHE ist angesagt ...  

phaty


----------



## polo (16. Dezember 2002)

Blugrätsche heißt in diesem Fall ständig  Posts gleichzeitig abschicken. Also, ans Werk.


----------



## PrimOChris (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Chris Du bist ja echt der Mario Chippolini des Fertigmachers!
> Das ganze Jahr nix zu sehen und dann am Schluss Weltmeister werden wollen!
> phaty *





Ich muß doch irgendwie die Streifen auf meinem ESK Trikot rechtfertigen...


----------



## PrimOChris (16. Dezember 2002)

Bei mir ist halt gerade nicht so viel zu tun...






....deshalb, nimm dies:


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

.... der Basti sitzt irgendwo am Potsdamer Bahnhof an einem öffentlichen Internet-Terminal und wartet ab ... wenn Nadinchen ihn dann am Arm zupft um Teetrinken zu gehen schnauzt er sie an:

"Ey Alte ick mus hier noch wat wichtiges erledigen - det Trikot is mein, det is ja fast so geil wie eBay zocken - brauchste aber nix abdrücken für - kost nix ..."

phaty

@Polo - hab schon den HAKA laufen um mich zu motivieren ... !

KAMA TE KAMA TE KAORA ... !


----------



## polo (16. Dezember 2002)

Mit den Votecs haben wir im Laden früher (Votec-Geburtsstunde)  die sog. Bazooka-Tests gemacht: Alkohol konsumieren, mit dem Rahmen im Anschlag durch's Geschäft robben, wenn er kaputtgeht, taucgt er nix. Votec hat nix getaugt


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2002)

ist ja fast so hässlich wie mein Salsa:

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t37796.html


oder hier


----------



## whoa (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *
> Bei mir ist halt gerade nicht so viel zu tun...
> *



Ach nee..?! 
Ich kotz grad, da die Standleitung hier grad arg überlastet ist.. 
..ich seh schon meine Felle davonschwimmen.. 
Und nur weil mal wieder alle surfen statt zu arbeiten. 

Klickt Leute ich will endlich nach haus!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *Bei mir ist halt gerade nicht so viel zu tun...
> ....deshalb, nimm dies: *



Das Votec ist ja ein echter Tritt in die Eier ... wie hiess das Model nochmal?

"Insolvenzia" ... ach ja ...


----------



## polo (16. Dezember 2002)

Samoa HAKA

Samoa, tula'i ma sisi ia lau fu'a, lou pale lea;
Samoa, tula'i ma sisi ia lau fu'a, lou palelea;
Vaai i na fetu o loo ua agiagia ai;
Le faailoga lea o Iesu na maliu ai mo Samoa Oi!
Samoa e, uu mau lau pule ia faavavau
'Aua e te fefe, o le Atua lo ta fa'a vae
O lota Sa'o lotoga,
Samoa, tu'la'i, ia agiagia lau
Fu'a lou pale lea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (16. Dezember 2002)

All Blacks HAKA

Ringa pakia
Uma tiraha
Turi whatia
Hope whai ake
Waewae takahia kia kino

Ka Mate! Ka Mate!
Ka Ora! Ka Ora!
Tenei te ta ngata puhuru huru
Nana nei i tiki mai

Whakawhiti te ra
A upane ka upane!
A upane kaupane whiti te ra!
Hi!!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

... ich hab nie für die All Blacks gespielt ...

Hi!


----------



## whoa (16. Dezember 2002)

Diesem Astralkörper würde ein Crack'n Fail Trikot doch besonders gut stehen!


----------



## polo (16. Dezember 2002)

GEWONNEN!!!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

.... Weihnachten???


----------



## bsg (16. Dezember 2002)

jungs , jungs, wenn das forum so dicht ist treffe ich die 100.000 nicht


----------



## whoa (16. Dezember 2002)

SIEG!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *GEWONNEN!!! *



Um Haaresbreite!!!  

phaty


----------



## polo (16. Dezember 2002)

Forum ist dicht, der Weihnachtsmann auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

Ein würdiger Sieger!

Whoa Du hattest schon mal ... ! 

phaty


----------



## whoa (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *GEWONNEN!!! *



Träum weiter..


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Träum weiter..  *



Da hatter Recht ... bei Polo waren es 100.003!


----------



## whoa (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Whoa Du hattest schon mal ... !
> *



 Wie jetzt kein Lagerfeuer? 


Ich versuch's mit Fassung zu tragen..


----------



## PrimOChris (16. Dezember 2002)

@whoa: Das ist doch kein Beweis!


-Genau das sollte mein Guerillaposting vorhin zeigen.

Ich habe schließlich auch schon gewonnen.


----------



## polo (16. Dezember 2002)

VERDAMMTE AXT!! VERLOREN!!

Gratulation geht wohl an Whoa, der bei 01 dran war, BSG bei 02, ich erst NOCH später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (16. Dezember 2002)

Hmm.. also unter dem Aspekt des "Zusammenpassens"..
..sollte es doch Polo kriegen..

Ich hab ja 'n schigges Batikshirt für's Brave..
..und 'n Big-C-Shirt passt bestimmt gut zu 'nem Puky!


----------



## PrimOChris (16. Dezember 2002)

Vielleicht gibt´s ja auch noch´n Preis fürs schlechteste Photo mit schönem Rad druff....


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2002)

Also sehe ich das richtig, das Whoa zwar gewonnen hat, seinen Gewinn aber Polo abtritt???


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *VERDAMMTE AXT!! VERLOREN!!
> 
> Gratulation geht wohl an Whoa, der bei 01 dran war, BSG bei 02, ich erst NOCH später... *



Also bei 99.998 war whoa noch oben - nach reload 100.003 war Polo drin - kann die 100.001 schon passen - obwohl WHOA ja ein überführter Computerbe********r in diesem Thread ist ... aber das war im Sommer ... 

Ben die Lusche hättes aber nicht verdient den sieht man ja hier kaum noch ... studier nicht so viel sonst platzt noch der Kopp!!!  

phaty


----------



## polo (16. Dezember 2002)

Kompromißvorschlag:

Am 100.000 Endpsurt haben teilgenommen: whoa, bsg, chris, phaty, me.

Der CD-Lappen wird also zu 5 paar Socken verarbeitet


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *Hmm.. also unter dem Aspekt des "Zusammenpassens"..
> ..sollte es doch Polo kriegen..
> 
> ...



SPORTLICH - so wird es gemacht!

phaty


----------



## whoa (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *@whoa: Das ist doch kein Beweis!
> 
> 
> ...



Ja haste, aber wenn Du weiterhin mit mir stänkerst, gibbet nix vom Weihnachtsmann! Und dann gäbe es ein ganz trauriges Yo Edmund!     

@ polo
Ick will Dir aber mit dem Ding dann live bei 'nem GBBC-Event bestaunen können..


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2002)

@whoa

Sportlich fair zurückgetreten! Respekt!
Kriegst aber trotzdem auch ein Cannondale Trikot
zwar kein Team, aber mindestens genauso grauslig
unter der Bedingung Dich in Nürnberg (oder einem anderen GBBC-Lauf) mit dem Ding zu sehen

@polo und whoa
Bitte mailt mir eure Adressen, damit mein gelbes Rentier die Trikots noch vor Weihnachten liefern kann

Gruß

Alex


----------



## whoa (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Also sehe ich das richtig, das Whoa zwar gewonnen hat, seinen Gewinn aber Polo abtritt??? *


Yo, so soll dat sein.. aber vor'm Lagerfeuer, oder der Verabeitung zu Socken will ick ihn live mit dem Laibchen sehen! 

So nun kann ick ja endlich den Heimweg antreten! 

Glatteis ojeh..


----------



## polo (16. Dezember 2002)

mensch, wat ist denn das für ein langsames Forum heute...   

Wollte aber nur kurz klarstellen, dass der gemeinte GBBC nix hiermit zu tun hat, oder ??!! 

Ist das hier weiterhin Stand der Dinge der GBBC-Planung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?postid=295995#post295995<br />

Ich klinke mich gerne mal ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (16. Dezember 2002)

@polo: wenn Du uns nochmal mit einem solchen Laden vergleichst dann kannst Du dort Mitglied (besser "Ohne-Glied") werden wenn wir mit Dir fertig sind ... Grrr ... Polo-Tossing ...


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *
> Ist das hier weiterhin Stand der Dinge der GBBC-Planung? *



Der Stand der Dinge in der GBBC-Planung ist so geheim, das glaubt man kaum!
Durchblick über das *Ganze* haben zur Zeit nur zwei Menschen! Und einer davon wird euch demnächst mit einer supi-website überraschen ...  itzi, itzi, itzi ... !

Als kleiner Tip kann ich schon mal eins sagen: nehmt Euch mal nix für Sylvester 2003/2004 vor ... vor allem die, mit echten sportlichen Ambitionen ... und die Party-Löwen natürlich auch ... !

Darmstadt wird klasse, Berlin sowieso ... ach was soll ich sagen - alles porno!

Worauf warten wir eigentlich noch mit der website... ach ja - meine Schuld! 
Wird aber sofort erledigt... !

Genug Naselanggemacht!!!!????

phaty


----------



## whoa (16. Dezember 2002)

...ob ich nich irgendwo auch noch ein paar Leichen im Keller liegen hätte, fiel es mir heut nachmittag wie Schuppen von den Augen!
Nach etwas Sucherei hab ich die Dinger sogar gefunden..


----------



## whoa (16. Dezember 2002)

..sind zwar nich mehr topfit (leichte Verfärbungen), im Vergleich zu meinem alten Syncros-Shirt sind sie aber noch fast neuwertig! 

Entweder könnte man sie verfeuern, oder aber den letzten bei 'nem GBBC-Rennen damit bestrafen, eins den Rest des Abends zu tragen, oder was weiß ich.. seid kreativ!


----------



## whoa (16. Dezember 2002)

..incl. Felgen anzubieten, entweder für die Komplettierung eines Tossing-Bikes, oder für irgend 'nen Kranken hier als Gewinn z.B. für's 10.000ste Posting.. 

Sind 1.9er Ritchey Speedmax W.C.S. in gutem Zustand plus Wolber AT400 Titanium light Felgen..


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

Hast Du in der Bettwäsche Deine Pubertät verbracht???? 

Phaty


----------



## Husten (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *...Wollte aber nur kurz klarstellen, dass der gemeinte GBBC nix hiermit....*




oh, hi hi! das liefert mir richtig pikante ideen für das GBBC-Logo!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Husten _
> *
> 
> 
> oh, hi hi! das liefert mir richtig pikante ideen für das GBBC-Logo!   *



Peterle ich weiss nicht ob ich darüber *wirklich* so glücklich sein soll ... !!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *.... der Basti sitzt irgendwo am Potsdamer Bahnhof an einem öffentlichen Internet-Terminal und wartet ab ... wenn Nadinchen ihn dann am Arm zupft um Teetrinken zu gehen schnauzt er sie an:
> 
> "Ey Alte ick mus hier noch wat wichtiges erledigen - det Trikot is mein, det is ja fast so geil wie eBay zocken - brauchste aber nix abdrücken für - kost nix ..."
> ...




LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *Bei mir ist halt gerade nicht so viel zu tun...
> 
> *



SEI FROH DASS ICH WEG WAR!!!!


----------



## lebaron (16. Dezember 2002)

muss ich sagen dass es mich verdammt nochmal tiericsch ankotzt net dabei gewesen zu sein


----------



## lebaron (16. Dezember 2002)

wie auch immer ich gratuliere uns allen jedenfalls recht herzlich zu dieser wunder-best-top-nieerreicht-unsterblich-marke (dem urgestein)

und die millionen ist nicht weit

thumbs up for fertigmacher


----------



## lebaron (16. Dezember 2002)

tja zu der bettwäsche kann ich auch nicht mehr sagen als


----------



## whoa (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Hast Du in der Bettwäsche Deine Pubertät verbracht????
> 
> Phaty *


Wieso verbracht, is die schon vorbei..?


----------



## joe yeti (16. Dezember 2002)

war ja auch nich da s.... ! super mit dem 100000!

und dann noch was zu der bettwäsche? geht da wirklich ein mädel rein zu p......? 

das glaube ich dir nich whoa!

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...ob ich nich irgendwo auch noch ein paar Leichen im Keller liegen hätte, fiel es mir heut nachmittag wie Schuppen von den Augen!
> Nach etwas Sucherei hab ich die Dinger sogar gefunden..  *



... hach  

ich vergebe ja wirklich seltenst style punkte, bisher soweit ich mich erinnere nur an lowrider ob seiner wirklich hübschen zivilschutzgrauen lackierung  

aber *DAFÜR*       diese liebliche bettwäsche das schmeichelnde violett der tiii-schörts und im hintergrund dräut der warrior    wahrlich infernalisch    

geblendet
flo


----------



## joe yeti (16. Dezember 2002)

ich breche weg!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Wieso verbracht, is die schon vorbei..?  *



Auf keinen Fall!!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

Es ist wirklich ein Matt Chester! Rudy hat mir gerade geschrieben und mir ein paar Details verraten!







That is a one of the masters work.  It is a Matt Chester. I got in touch with him last February and had him design a 26inch wheel, dropbar, rigid singlespeed.  You probably noticed the long long head tube.  It is a wild looking bike, but it rides like a motoguzzi ( er well, I've never been on a motoguzzi but this is my dream, eh?).  It is the only bike I use. Everything from commuting to freeriding.  I have a spare single speed with dropbars, but since the MC has been in my hands I don't feel like riding the other bike.  I had him make the frame compliant like an ALAN cross  or softer.   Love it. 

Und Elaine über Rudy:

It's a singlespeed, and he uses it as his mountain bike too!  He will go
down the nastiest, most technical trails in AZ on that bike, and show up
people that have 7" or more of suspension.  He is truly amazing.

gears are gay!

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Dank eines der Namensgeber dieses Threads sieht mein Desktop jetzt wie folgt aus ...
> 
> Was Du alles auf der Platte hast Christian ... !!!
> ...



*auchhabenwollen* 

Ich hab jetzt das ganze Internet abgegrast und nix gefunden (ausser einem broken link).

Könnte man das Pic mal der Allgemeinheit zugänglich machen?
Z.B. Upload auf ssem.de und hier verlinken?


----------



## DocSnyder (16. Dezember 2002)

Ist eigentlich noch niemanden der Fettklotz im Hintergrund aufgefallen?

Grandios: Ballerina outperformt Mamis Liebling


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> *auchhabenwollen*
> Ich hab jetzt das ganze Internet abgegrast und nix gefunden (ausser einem broken link).
> ...



Ja machen wir ... !






Man kann nicht genug davon kriegen ...

Hier noch ein putziges für den Herrn Doktor!

Ballerina outperforms Cracknfail!


----------



## onespeed (17. Dezember 2002)

17. türschen


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

Ein würdiges babe zum Abschluss eines denkwürdigen Tages!

phaty


----------



## onespeed (17. Dezember 2002)

ich bin so froooh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

Wer ne Digi-Cam hat - schmückt sein Rad ... !!!

Es gibt nen Preis ...  

Gewinn-Inflation ... naja es ist ja auch Weihnachten! 

@whoa: du muss ja nur ne Kerze auf den Sattel stellen - das reicht beim Warrior als Christbaum-Schmuck!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

.... einer einzelnen Person, gibt es Lekker Corine Dorland jetzt auch in Wallpaper-Grösse zum Runterladen ... !
Und wer auch so ein schönes Desktop wie Papa haben will, der sollte sich einen Mac kaufen ... ... Ach Sorry Altitude ich wollte jetzt kein Salz in die Wunden streuen ... !

phaty

http://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/BikeDorland2.jpg 

Dank an den Herren, der mir das schöne Orginal zugeschickt hat und der vielleicht unerkannt bleiben möchte, weil er doch echt ziemlich berühmt ist ...


----------



## Vaclav (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *.... einer einzelnen Person, gibt es Lekker Corine Dorland jetzt auch in Wallpaper-Grösse zum Runterladen ... !
> *



Nicht das ich hier wieder anonym mitlesen würde und nur aufschlage wenn es um Weibsvolk geht. Aber....



Der Download gehht bei meer nett.


----------



## Vaclav (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vaclav _
> *
> 
> Nicht das ich hier wieder anonym mitlesen würde und nur aufschlage wenn es um Weibsvolk geht. Aber....
> ...



Vergeßt es.

Er ging bei mir nicht!! Jetzt tut es. Wunderbar.


----------



## jesusjones (17. Dezember 2002)

sach ma, wie lange biste noch krank? kann man jetzt jeden tag mit so kunstwerken rechnen? 

ein anonymer


----------



## whoa (17. Dezember 2002)

zieht euch das ma rein.. 

www.suspendthis.com


----------



## polo (17. Dezember 2002)

Das ist vom Prinzip her die gleiche Fullsuspension wie früher die gesteckten Alan-Rahmen... alles wackelt...


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vaclav _
> *
> 
> Nicht das ich hier wieder anonym mitlesen würde und nur aufschlage wenn es um Weibsvolk geht. Aber....
> ...



Klar tust du das Du geiler Bock ... Beweis? nun 30 Sekunden nach meinem Posting habe ich den Link repariert ... will heissen du bist sofort draufgesprungen!

UNGLAUBLICH!!!  

phaty


----------



## Vaclav (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Klar tust du das Du geiler Bock ... Beweis? nun 30 Sekunden nach meinem Posting habe ich den Link repariert ... will heissen du bist sofort draufgesprungen!
> ...



Ich hab es geahnt. Ich wurde enttarnt.  

Bin auch ständig auf der Niki Gudex Seite und in Frankfurt bin ich nach dem Damenrennen heim gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## go-dirt (17. Dezember 2002)

sag mal phaty, macht das dock links denn überhaupt sinn? ebenso ein fast ganz weisser desktop? *fragt.sich.einalter.macos.hase* 
 

nils


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vaclav _
> *
> 
> Ich hab es geahnt. Ich wurde enttarnt.
> ...



Ein Mann mit Prinzipien und den richtigen Prioritäten - mein Held!

Dafür gibts Nachschlag!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *sag mal phaty, macht das dock links denn überhaupt sinn? ebenso ein fast ganz weisser desktop? *fragt.sich.einalter.macos.hase*
> 
> 
> nils *



Alles eine Frage der Ästhetik - nicht der Funktion!

"Merke: Mac-User wollen nicht die beste Bohrmaschine, sondern die
schönsten Löcher in der Wand."

www.ihatebillgates.com


----------



## DocSnyder (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *.... einer einzelnen Person, gibt es Lekker Corine Dorland jetzt auch in Wallpaper-Grösse zum Runterladen ... !
> Und wer auch so ein schönes Desktop wie Papa haben will, der sollte sich einen Mac kaufen ... ... Ach Sorry Altitude ich wollte jetzt kein Salz in die Wunden streuen ... !
> 
> ...



Hast Du die Original-Datei auch noch? Die mit dem "Alleen for Sportweek mack ick mich nackisch".

Noch nie passte der Begriff "Nackefiets" so gut, gell Jeroen?


----------



## raymund (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Alles eine Frage der Ästhetik - nicht der Funktion!
> ...


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _



Raymund, raymund ... Intel PC  Benutzer und Cracknfail-Fahrer ... dann musst du noch ein bisschen üben, damit du hier auch Dateien Posten kannst, die Plattformübergreifend runterladbar sind! 

Mein iMac meint - bleib weg von dem Format, sieht nach Ärger aus ... !

Und ich vertraue ihr blind ...

phaty

Saying Windows XP is equal to Macintosh is like finding a potato that looks
like Jesus and believing you've witnessed the second coming.
(Guy Kawasaki)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Raymund, raymund ... Intel PC  Benutzer und Cracknfail-Fahrer ... dann musst du noch ein bisschen üben, damit du hier auch Dateien Posten kannst, die Plattformübergreifend runterladbar sind!
> ...


Ruhig Großer.. hier nochmal für Dich!


----------



## cdeger (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Mein iMac meint - bleib weg von dem Format, sieht nach Ärger aus ... !
> ...



Was hast Du für 'ne Zippe auf'm Schreibtisch/Schoß? Mein Powerbook zieht sich die Datei anstandslos runter, auch wenn der "Internet Explorer" (na, von wem wohl?) angibt, damit nichts anfangen zu können ...


lieferant


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

Na das ist dann wieder nett ...


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> 
> Was hast Du für 'ne Zippe auf'm Schreibtisch/Schoß? Mein Powerbook zieht sich die Datei anstandslos runter, auch wenn der "Internet Explorer" (na, von wem wohl?) angibt, damit nichts anfangen zu können ...
> ...



Mit Omni-Web hat es dann doch geklappt!
Powerbook ... pah ... Poser!

phaty
der jetzt mal Colene in den USA verbreitet!


----------



## cdeger (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ... pah ... Poser!
> ...



???

Arbeitsgeräte sind halt nicht klein und quietschebunt  

Außerdem: Wenn Deine US-Freunde von der fixen Sorte sind, haben sie Corinne schon vor einem dreiviertel Jahr auf der Festplatte gehabt ...


vorpeinlichkeitenwarner


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> 
> vorpeinlichkeitenwarner *



Also Herr Deger ... nach 6 Monaten Fertigmacher-Thread muss doch niemand mehr Sorge haben, das mir *irgendetwas* peinlich sein könnte!

phaty

P.S.: wer behauptet denn dass ich mit meinem Computer arbeite?? Ach weil ich Dich Poser genannt habe? Mann das war NEID!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wer ne Digi-Cam hat - schmückt sein Rad ... !!!
> 
> Es gibt nen Preis ...
> ...



Ja wie jetzt??? Keiner von Euch will einen 40 cm Durchmesser Negativ-geplotteten  *Yo!Eddy-Aufkleber* in Lila für hinter de Manta-Heckscheibe ... ????

Na dann ...

phaty


----------



## whoa (17. Dezember 2002)

Da hab ich mich durch jemand anders verunsichern lassen und deshalb lieber nachgefragt.. ja ja, die Schrauben für'n Flaschenhalter sind nich M5, sondern M4.. 
Nun sitz ich da mit Schrauben für 23,80..  ..wieso hat mich keiner gewarnt!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Nun sitz ich da mit Schrauben für 23,80..  ..wieso hat mich keiner gewarnt!  *



23.80 für Schrauben ... was um alles in der Welt willst Du denn an Dein Bike schrauben ... die Hausbar???

phaty


----------



## whoa (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 23.80 für Schrauben ... was um alles in der Welt willst Du denn an Dein Bike schrauben ... die Hausbar???
> ...


Sind halt keine schnöden Stahlschrauben, leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (17. Dezember 2002)




----------



## oropeza (17. Dezember 2002)

Na aus was sind se denn nu...?

Evt. Titan?


----------



## whoa (17. Dezember 2002)

Zum Glück nich, sonst hätt ich das vierfache verpulvert..
..sind schwarze Aluschrauben.

8 solche..






und 8 solche.


----------



## DocSnyder (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> * *



OHMEINGOTT


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

Du scheinst hier alle Preise abzusahnen ....  ! Ich lass den Wettbewerb mal noch bis Heilig Abend auf ... aber Du führst ... !!!  

Auf Männer lasst Kerzen sprechen !!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (17. Dezember 2002)

viel war ja heute net los.......viel zu viele pc diskussionen....naja auch egal.....


JEDENFALLS...........will ich verdammtnochmal auch irgendwann mal was gewinnen nur habe ich leider verdammt noch mal immernoch keine digicam......VERDAMMT


UND ICH WILL DIESEN VERDAMMT GEILEN AUFKLEBER HABEN


:MAD:


@whoa

so sieht ja dein brave echt ansähnlich aus

@all and especially koko

watch this


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab dir gestern ne PM geschickt - beantworte die mal als eMail an mich dann kriegste auch was schönes...


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> JEDENFALLS...........will ich verdammtnochmal auch irgendwann mal was gewinnen nur habe ich leider verdammt noch mal immernoch keine digicam......VERDAMMT
> 
> ...



Dann mach ein Polaroid bild und gib es jemand in der Schule, der einen Scanner hat - mach doch nicht immer alles so kompliziert!!!

Zu Jenny: Haben die jetzt schon Jenny Wallpapers auf der Website des Tiger-Enten-Clubs??? Schön, dass Du das gefunden hast!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Haben die jetzt schon Jenny Wallpapers auf der Website des Tiger-Enten-Clubs???*


*GRUMMEL*


ich sage dazu jetzt nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> @whoa
> so sieht ja dein brave echt ansähnlich aus
> *


@ lebaron
Dabei is doch gar keine Sahne drauf.. 

@ phaty
wär ja auch langweilig, aber ich dachte es muß eigentlich nur mal wer den ersten Schritt tun.. 
außerdem hab ich ja keinen Rochen und auch kein anderes Auto.. 
sollte ich allerdings dann mal 'nen Typ2 haben, lass ich mir auch einen machen..


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> @ phaty
> wär ja auch langweilig, aber ich dachte es muß eigentlich nur mal wer den ersten Schritt tun..
> ...



Bei mir klebt er auf der Wohnzimmer-Fenster-Scheibe ... ! Wer brauch schon Autos?

phaty
hat auch keins!


----------



## lebaron (17. Dezember 2002)

.


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

ach die waren das ... guck mal da ...


----------



## DocSnyder (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.
> 
> 
> ...



Team Schwulibert Geilhuber?


----------



## DocSnyder (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich hab dir gestern ne PM geschickt - beantworte die mal als eMail an mich dann kriegste auch was schönes...  *



Sorry, ging soeben raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Sorry, ging soeben raus. *



die Antwort ist auch schon wieder raus ... viel Spass... !!!  

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (17. Dezember 2002)

keiner mag mich    



uuuuuuuund übrigens whoa wie ist das jetzt mit der bettwäche und den mädels, sag schon !

joe


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> 
> Außerdem: Wenn Deine US-Freunde von der fixen Sorte sind, haben sie Corinne schon vor einem dreiviertel Jahr auf der Festplatte gehabt ...
> ...



800 Downloads seit 15 Uhr MEZ!!! Ich glaub Deine Wallpaper war ein Erfolg in den US of A ... !!!

Wer jetzt wieder alles verpasst hat ... der schaut hier:

http://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/BikeDorland2.jpg

So bin ich zu den Passiv-Lesern!

Gute Nacht ... ach nee Andi kommt ja noch mit dem Türchen nach Mitternacht ... oder?

phaty

@Joe: haste Post gekriegt?


----------



## joe yeti (17. Dezember 2002)

hast du ihre tel.nr.?
   

danke dir!

joe


----------



## joe yeti (17. Dezember 2002)

noch ein babe zu einschlafen!

joe will haben!


----------



## onespeed (18. Dezember 2002)

> Gute Nacht ... ach nee Andi kommt ja noch mit dem Türchen nach Mitternacht ... oder?[/B]


 was ne frage


----------



## onespeed (18. Dezember 2002)

18. türchen (aus fernost)


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

sonst kann ich nich schlafen und bin auf bis morgen früh!


----------



## onespeed (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *sonst kann ich nich schlafen und bin auf bis morgen früh! *



shit... ich hätte noch warten sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

und jetzt die fragggge die keiner erwartet! hast du die tel.nr.?

joe


----------



## whoa (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *und jetzt die fragggge die keiner erwartet! hast du die tel.nr.?
> 
> joe *



Handy oder Festnetz..? 


p.s. Frauen mögen kleine Hunde und ganz speziell Snoopy!  (siehe vor zig Seiten)


----------



## j.ö.r.g (18. Dezember 2002)

vor laaaanger Zeit selbst gemacht (nicht nur irgendwoher kopiert)

;-)

Jörg


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

schreibt doch du den mädels immer gleich die tel.nr. dazu und whoa festnetz oder handy egal!

und der kleine hunde - trick, so so ihr braucht halt tricks um die mädels herum zu bekommen. der eine bettwäache der andere ne echten hund (phaty) ich mache das durch meine charm! aber macht so weiter ihr frauenversteher!



joe


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *schreibt doch du den mädels immer gleich die tel.nr. dazu und whoa festnetz oder handy egal!
> 
> und der kleine hunde - trick, so so ihr braucht halt tricks um die mädels herum zu bekommen. der eine bettwäache der andere ne echten hund (phaty) ich mache das durch meine charm! aber macht so weiter ihr frauenversteher!
> *



Ja, nee is ganz klar ... GANZ GROSSES KINO ... Du Prince Charming ...!
Desshalb haust Du uns hier auch bei jeder Gelegenheit nach Telefon-Nummern an! Muss ja schwer was los sein im Schwäbischen - so Charm-mässig!

phaty  

1-800-F-UCK-OFF!


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

zitter, zitter !

phaty schläfts du nie !


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *zitter, zitter !
> 
> phaty schläfts du nie !
> *



Wer schläft verliert... !

phaty
allzeitbereit!


----------



## polo (18. Dezember 2002)

Bin zwar seit kurzem hier, hätte aber einen Vorschlag zu machen: 

Ich denke es muß eine Veranstaltung im Rahmen des GBBCs an Joe Yetis Heimatort (wo auch immer) ausgetragen werden, allein schon damit wir ihm mal einen Nachhilfekurs "Frauen" bieten können.


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *Bin zwar seit kurzem hier, hätte aber einen Vorschlag zu machen:
> 
> Ich denke es muß eine Veranstaltung im Rahmen des GBBCs an Joe Yetis Heimatort (wo auch immer) ausgetragen werden, allein schon damit wir ihm mal einen Nachhilfekurs "Frauen" bieten können. *



Wir zwei halb-Franzosen wissen doch: Das wäre Perle vor die Säue geworfen!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaclav (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *Bin zwar seit kurzem hier, hätte aber einen Vorschlag zu machen:
> 
> Ich denke es muß eine Veranstaltung im Rahmen des GBBCs an Joe Yetis Heimatort (wo auch immer) ausgetragen werden, allein schon damit wir ihm mal einen Nachhilfekurs "Frauen" bieten können. *



Einen weiteren Lauf in "Nottingham" nicht wegen dem Wald sondern hat eine Arbeitskollegin aus England (sie wohnt halt dort) behauptet das die Quote dort 3:1 (Frauen:Männer) sei.

Würde das doch schon gerne mal nachprüfen. Hat da schon jemand irgend welche Referenzwerte?


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

so weit wollen wir mal nich gehen!

aber ihr könnt mir ja alles beibringen bei den rennen werde ja kommen!

joe


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vaclav _
> *
> 
> Einen weiteren Lauf in "Nottingham" nicht wegen dem Wald sonder hat eine Arbeitskollegin aus England (sie wohnt dort) behauptet das die Quote dort 3:1 (Frauen:Männer) sei.
> ...



Englische Frauen??? Soviel Bier kann man garnicht trinken .... !!
Obwohl es gibt 4 Ausnahmen: ATOMIC KITTEN und Sara Randle! 

@Joe: kauf dir erstmal einen jungen Hund!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

ja meister phaty werde in mich gehen !

  joe


----------



## Steinhummer (18. Dezember 2002)

Moin!

Grönemeyer, dessen Tochter in London lebt, hat mal behauptet, die englischen Frauen müssten sich alle recht... ähhh offenherzig  anziehen, damit sie vom englischen Mann neben dem Fußball überhaupt wahrgenommen werden 

Steinhummer

@ phaty: Dass ausgerechnet du hier so ein vernichtendes Urteil über englische Frauen fällst, ist befremdend - denke, hier kursiert ne Menge belastendes Material  Dass die alle Gesichtsbaracken sind, kann ich übrigens nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Vaclav (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Englische Frauen??? Soviel Bier kann man garnicht trinken .... !!
> ...



Nee, nee. Das sind alles "böse" Vorurteile so schlimm ist das mit dem Äußeren nicht und die Zähne sind auch nur halb so lange wie in den Märchen.

Vorteil bei den weiblichen Tommies ist eben das die nix spüren. Will sagen: bauchfrei Minirock und offenes Schuhwerk bei 10cm Neuschnee. Naja wenn man schon keine Mischbatterie und doppelverglaste Fenster kennt realisiert man ja so manches nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (18. Dezember 2002)

Die britschen Frauen sind zu 95% vulgär, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Minis und bauchfreie Tops bei 15kg Übergewicht sind unangebracht und stillos: Gurken gehören ins Glas, i.e. verformte und unansehnliche Fleischwürste gehören verpackt - ICH WILL DAS NICHT SEHEN. 

Nachtrag zu Grönemeyer: Die britschen Männer trinken deswegen so viel Bier, damit die Frauen erträglich werden.

Wenn ich offenherzige und, naja, zugängliche Frauen will, dann fahre ich nach Skandinavien inklusive Finnland.

Wenn ich schöne Frauen will, fahre ich nicht auf die Insel, sondern nach Spanien, Frankreich oder Italien, wo die Schönheit dazu noch Stil hat. 

Wenn ich offenherzige, schöne, zugängliche und, naja, vulgäre Frauen will, fahre ich nach Osteuropa.

Und saufen kann man in allen genannten Ländern auch sehr ausgiebig.


----------



## Steinhummer (18. Dezember 2002)

@polo:


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

Ach Männer - wie lange lest ihr jetzt hier schon meine Postings...!??
Polarisieren ist angesagt ...  

Klar sind Mädels aus UK Klasse... !!! Niemand weiss das besser als ich!

Aber schön, dass ihr alle für sie eingsprungen seit - ich werde es lobend erwähnen!

Her mit den kleinen Engländerinnen!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

Schüleraustausch in Blackbourne gemacht??? Da sind die alle ... !

Italien: zu zickig
Frankreich: zu nobel
Skandinavien: ziemlich klasse
Ost-Europa: sind die nicht alle Porno-Models???

phaty

"Brasilien?? Da gibt es doch nur Nutten und Fussballspieler!"
"Meine Frau ist Brasilianerin!!!"
"Welcher Verein???"


----------



## polo (18. Dezember 2002)

hehe

War noch nie in England, meine Argumente sind natürlich reine Vorurteile. Hatte es aber mit 1x Irin und 1x Engländerin zu tun, die den Weg kontinentales Festalnd gefunden haben... Hmmmm

Ach ja 1: Brasilien; bis auf eine Ausnahme für mich leider relative unerforschtes Neuland. Weitere kulturell-integrative Studien der teilnehmenden Beobachtung werden also folgen müssen...  

Ach ja 2: Eigentlich sollte dieser Thread in "4 Themen (häßliche Bikes, geile Bikes, Frauen, Bier) wenig Regeln" umbenannt werden!


----------



## Vaclav (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *
> Und saufen kann man in allen genannten Ländern auch sehr ausgiebig.  *



Muß zugeben, daß das ausgiebige genießen von Erfrischungsgetränken in den anderen Ländern wohl auch billiger ausfällt als auf der Insel. 

Bedeutet: mehr trinken = schönere Frauen

Der Unterschiede liegt beim Geld, nicht beim Weibsvolk!


----------



## polo (18. Dezember 2002)

Wie stehen kurz vor Post# 8000 und kein Baron in Sicht!?!!?


----------



## Vaclav (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Klar sind Mädels aus UK Klasse... !!! Niemand weiss das besser als ich!
> 
> ...



Danke!!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *Wie stehen kurz vor Post# 8000 und kein Baron in Sicht!?!!? *



Der ist noch in der Kindergrippe - äääähhhh Gymnasium!

@Vaclav

"Der Unterschiede liegt beim Geld, nicht beim Weibsvolk!"

 ... interessante Theorie!
Du bist jetzt ganz offiziell kein Passiv-Leser mehr ... Dein Leben wird sich erheblich verändern! Aber Du kommst ja nur bei Frauen-Themen an die Oberfläche!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab gerade völlig unbemerkt (von mir!) den 8000. gemacht ... !!!

Basti wird weinen ... der alten Rekordjäger ...!!

Und es gibt nicht mal einen Preis!  

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaclav (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> @Vaclav
> ...



Juhhuu ich bin Mitglied!!

Was die Präsenz bei Frauenthemen angeht hoffe ich das da keine Rückschlüsse auf meine kranke Psyche gemacht werden.

Zu den anderen Themen hab ich mich eben nicht wirklich aufraffen können das Niveau durch meine qualifizierten Einwürfe zu senken. Dem Diidaan Thread hatte ich noch Beachtung geschenkt aber irgendwie gibt es da nix bahnbrechendes.


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

und als preis ein babe am mittag und da habe ich die lelnr. schon!

joe


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

für labaron


----------



## lebaron (18. Dezember 2002)

mist im moment bin ich echt zu keinem geschichtsträchtigen moment zu hause...und ich hatte die bilder alle schon parat....naja



@joe

woher haste denn die dunkelhaarige???

@polo na wo soll ich denn schon sein?


@phaty

danke du sau


----------



## rasaldul (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *und als preis ein babe am mittag und da habe ich die lelnr. schon!
> 
> joe *


...und meiner ist 30cm lang!


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

an lebaron: aus meiner digicam!

an polo: meiner ist länger


----------



## lebaron (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *an lebaron: aus meiner digicam!
> 
> *



also ob DU solche tanten kennst


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

warum soll ich die nicht kennen? und osten gibt doch auch genug solle super mädels oder kennst du ....?

joe der nie lügen würde


----------



## lebaron (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *warum soll ich die nicht kennen? und osten gibt doch auch genug solle super mädels oder kennst du ....?
> 
> joe der nie lügen würde *



brauchst doch net böse werden kleiner joe war doch nur spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Der ist noch in der Kindergrippe - äääähhhh Gymnasium!
> *



Uiiih...  ...hat Dich der Kleene angesteckt?

Obwohl, liegt wahrscheinlich eher an Deinem Gesundheitszustand,
so'ne K(G)rippe kann einem schon arg zusetzen..


----------



## dubbel (18. Dezember 2002)

klassikfoto (vorher - nachher)


----------



## dubbel (18. Dezember 2002)

...bild is zu groß, hab's zerhackt, also das da und das obere, die beiden pix stelle man sich nebeneinander vor:


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Uiiih...  ...hat Dich der Kleene angesteckt?
> ...



Klugschei$$er!!!
Das gibt einen Eintrag ins Mutti-Heft! 

Aber nee ich hab ja keine Grippe sondern meine Nasenschleimhäute lösen sich auf - nein ich hab noch nie gekokst... aber ich hör mich so an! Sniff Sniff!

phaty!


----------



## lebaron (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> - nein ich hab noch nie gekokst... aber ich hör mich so an! Sniff Sniff!
> ...




LOLder reißer des tages



cheers basti
*der jetzt weinen geht weil bestimmte leute sehr gemein zu ihm sind und ihm die ganzen tile klauen*


----------



## Steinhummer (18. Dezember 2002)

@ dubbel:

Selten war der Unterschied zwischen Männern und Memmen offensichtlicher 

Steinhummer (dank Federgabel jetzt auch ne Memme - aber ne gaanz harte!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

... garnix von Cannondale gelernt??? YETI baut jetzt auch Motorräder - da liegt keine Segen drauf ...


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

aber lenke nich ab! wie kam das mit der nase? welche linie ist daran schuld?   


joe


----------



## dubbel (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@ dubbel:
> 
> Selten war der Unterschied zwischen Männern und Memmen offensichtlicher *


bedenken hab ich allerdings bei den gartenhandschuhen...


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

Hier ist das Trikot ... ! 

Hab ich gerade auf eBay direkt gekauft - bin ganz stolz und wollt ein bisschen angeben!  

Monsieur LePhat

P.S.: Kann denn nicht irgendjemand mal dem Baron so ne schwule Hershey-Nabe besorgen? Der wird mir noch ganz depressiv auf die Dauer ... !


----------



## DocSnyder (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... garnix von Cannondale gelernt??? YETI baut jetzt auch Motorräder - da liegt keine Segen drauf ...
> 
> 
> ...



Oah nee.
Ich kann diese stereotypen, typisch amerikanischen Garagentore nicht mehr sehen...


----------



## lebaron (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *P.S.: Kann denn nicht irgendjemand mal dem Baron so ne schwule Hershey-Nabe besorgen? Der wird mir noch ganz depressiv auf die Dauer ... ! *



JA JA großer....sag doch wenn ich nerve


nee aber im ernst das thema hershey is immer noch mehr als aktuell


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Oah nee.
> Ich kann diese stereotypen, typisch amerikanischen Garagentore nicht mehr sehen...  *



da hast du ja so recht! Ich hab das sogar schonmal bei mtbr.com gepostet!!
Sie waren nicht so sehr begeistert!!!  

Aber ich sag nixmehr über YETI ich hab gerade ein FOES gesehen ... ich hab ja keine Ahnung von dem Zeug ... fürchterlich!

phaty!


----------



## DocSnyder (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> JA JA großer....sag doch wenn ich nerve
> ...



...so wie das mit dem "immer noch kein Bontrager"?


----------



## lebaron (18. Dezember 2002)

zum thema foes fallen mir GERISSENE STEUERROHR BEIM MONODHS ein....der top rahemn der firma der ziemlcih schnell zerfetzt!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> nee aber im ernst das thema hershey is immer noch mehr als aktuell *



Und dein Dasein als Junkie wird immer offensichtlicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Und dein Dasein als Junkie wird immer offensichtlicher! *



lol....


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

du könntest doch mal ein paar outcast t-schirts bestellen ich würde ein oranges in xxl nehmen !

joe


----------



## lebaron (18. Dezember 2002)

sag mal wo ihr schon dabei seit

wie gehts es denn meinem zukünftigen flaschenöffner?


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

würde ich auch gleich ein nehmen, flaschenöfnner meine ich, bitte sein ein lieber phaty!!

joe


----------



## whoa (18. Dezember 2002)

ARD anschalten..!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *würde ich auch gleich ein nehmen, flaschenöfnner meine ich, bitte sein ein lieber phaty!!
> 
> joe *



@joe & basti:

bin ich der verfi*kte Quelle-Katalog????

Outcast T-shirts gibt es schon lange nicht mehr - wenn du "Shonky" meinst!
Die Flaschenöffner sind in arbeit - z.Zt. wollen die zu viel Geld für die Gravour!
Ami-Pack!

phaty
alles wird gut ... !


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

und ich mache das mit der gravur!

joe

und beruhige dich wieder du bist besser wie jeder katalog!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *und ich mache das mit der gravur!
> 
> joe
> ...



Arschkriecher!!! 

Kannst du das wirklich - Titan gravieren? 
Dann mach ich das!!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

ne titan kann ich nich gravierenbzw. sind die gravierspitzen aushartmetall!!


joe

der phaty toll findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)




----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

ich sage nur 5 dler halt!!


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)




----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

jetzt kommt das bild bin wieder mal besoffen!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *jetzt kommt das bild bin wieder mal besoffen! *



Der 5Dler sieht aus wie das neue YETI-Logo!!!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

stimmmmmmmmt phaty!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hein (18. Dezember 2002)

Gabs noch ein feines nannte sich glaube "out on a limb"
Leider nicht mehr in meiner Grösse 

Aber "artgecko" und "firewalker" geben auch meinem Bauch eine raubtierhafte Dynamik


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hein Walker _
> *Gabs noch ein feines nannte sich glaube "out on a limb"
> Leider nicht mehr in meiner Grösse
> 
> Aber "artgecko" und "firewalker" geben auch meinem Bauch eine raubtierhafte Dynamik *



XXXL ist in meinen Augen sowieso die einzig annehmbare Grösse für richtige Männer! Alternative für 2003 wäre noch dieser Knaller ...






Allerdings ist der für die US Marines ... ! Nicht so mein Verein ...!

Phaty
No blood for oil!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *stimmmmmmmmt phaty!!!!!         *


----------



## joe yeti (18. Dezember 2002)

musste das sein phaty?


----------



## Hein (18. Dezember 2002)

Dem freundlichen Wauzi würd ein Reifenpofil zwischen den Augen gut stehen.


----------



## joe yeti (19. Dezember 2002)

und ich kann so nich schlafen gehen!

phaty muss ich das jetzt selber machen???


joe


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

Ich werd Euch jetzt nicht erzählen, wen ich auf dem Bild kenne und warum ... das glaubt mir eh kein Schwein ....aber kann sich jemand denken, in welchem berühmten Haus dieses Bild gemacht wurde ...  

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (19. Dezember 2002)

deine mutter und der rest sind deine schwestern und ich bekomme die tel.nr.!!!

   


silvester was is nu?:


----------



## joe yeti (19. Dezember 2002)

nachmitternachtbabe!


----------



## onespeed (19. Dezember 2002)

19. türchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

.... neeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn .... !!!

Nicht Verona im Schnee!!!! Da ist doch die Aussentemperatur höher als der IQ!!!

phaty!


----------



## joe yeti (19. Dezember 2002)

schwestern?

joe


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *schwestern?
> 
> joe *



tja die in der Mitte war schon richtig - aber Mama ist das nicht ... !

Das muss reichen!

phaty

P.S.: Rechts ist Playmate March!   ... leider weiss ich nicht ob 2002 o. 2003!


----------



## joe yeti (19. Dezember 2002)

wo in england? und woher soll ich wissen wer sich bei dir alles auf dem sofa herumtreibt du alter frauenversteher!

joe , neidisch is!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *wo in england? und woher soll ich wissen wer sich bei dir alles auf dem sofa herumtreibt du alter frauenversteher!
> 
> joe , neidisch is! *



Das sind doch eindeutig US Tussis - und das Bild wurde in Hugh Heffners Haus gemacht!!!! Bei eine der Bunny-Parties an Helloween! Bevor das Kostüm angelegt wurde ... zufrieden ... !??
Ja von zweien habe ich die Telefon-Nummern - in Florida! Nein, Du kannst sie nicht haben !!!

phaty
KenntDieWelt - VerstehtDieFrauen!


----------



## joe yeti (19. Dezember 2002)

ich mit telnr. aus florida? und kennst du die beiden näher bzw. poste mal die bilder von den 4en in arbeitkleidung!


und das werde ich jetzt so lange schreiben bis du das machst!

joe will sehen!!

außerdem schalte ich gerade zufällig auf dsf im fernseher und nich schlecht!


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Dezember 2002)

... wirf hirn vom himmel ...

immernochaufdersuchenachdemnivooindiesemthread
nievoodaseshierschonmalgab
flo


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Dezember 2002)

Was ist das für eine Welt, in der...

- der beste Rapper ein Weißer und der beste Golfer ein Schwarzer ist;
- Frauen und nicht Autos die größten Airbags haben;
- Verona mit Spitze auf Robbenjagd geht, während die Inuit in der Kneipe sitzen;
- die wildesten Mopeds nichmal nen Motor haben...

Steinhummer (nach Diktat abgetaucht)


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Was ist das für eine Welt, in der...
> 
> - der beste Rapper ein Weißer und der beste Golfer ein Schwarzer ist;
> *



wenn das whoa liest - dann gibt es haue!!!

@floibex: da hilft nur eins: thread abbestellen! 

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (19. Dezember 2002)

@ phatty: whoa will mich hauen - wieso? Is Fatboy Slim sein Bruder ?

Steinhummer (der das restringierte Motherfu**-Gestammel bis Eminem echt nicht mehr hören konnte)


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> Steinhummer (der das restringierte Motherfu**-Gestammel bis Eminem echt nicht mehr hören konnte) *



Ja so geht es mir auch ...!

Nee aber whoa ist doch Oldskuuler! Da darf man (glaube ich) nicht weiss sein und da muss auch immer ne Mülltonne brennen!
Obwohl die Mutterbeischläfer natürlich immer die besten Hasen im Video haben - aber ich wünsch mir immer wenn ich sowas höre, dass mein Englisch nicht so gut wäre ...!
Und eigentlich hasst er doch Moby - ach wahrscheinlich hasst er alle ... !

Phaty
Ich find Moby toll!


----------



## whoa (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> ... wirf hirn vom himmel ...
> *


Ob das was bringt..? Lieber erstmal fangen üben, denn ich mach die Sauerei sonst nich weg..!


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Dezember 2002)

@ phatty: Die schwarzen Monster-Schüsse kann ich auf CD eh nich sehen - bleibt also das Gestammel. Whoa is Oldskuuler - Grandmaster Flash und so? Bin dabei!
Und wer is Moby - Fat Bay Schlimm, der schwarze Wal? 

Steinhummer (der schwarze Musik liebt - z. B. von Count Basie)

BEBOP RULES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whoa (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> wenn das whoa liest - dann gibt es haue!!!
> *



Hatte mir schon überlegt dat zu kommentieren, aber ick war zu faul.. 

Zu Eminem & das restliche Gesocks..
..ich fand ein Lied der ersten Scheibe gut, das geb ich zu - ansonsten *würg*

p.s. Zu Moby und ähnlichen Zeugs hab ich einfach "keine Beziehung", sprich die Musik tangiert mich peripher.
p.p.s. Zuhauen würd ich nur, wenn einer DJ Ötzi oder ähnlichen Stuss auf's GBBC-Tape spielt! 
p.p.s. Es geht auch ohne Tonne..


----------



## whoa (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> Whoa is Oldskuuler - Grandmaster Flash und so? Bin dabei!
> *



Sicha, aber ich mag auch New School!
Bin ein ganz großer Fan von Busta samt Flipmode Squad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.ö.r.g (19. Dezember 2002)

also ich kenn nur "School's out" von Alice Cooper, und "RocknRollHighSchool" von den Ramones. OldSchoolNewSchool - Sachen gibts, seitdem Jim Morrison nicht mehr lebt ...


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> pZuhauen würd ich nur, wenn einer DJ Ötzi oder ähnlichen Stuss auf's GBBC-Tape spielt!



Dann melde Dich schon mal bei KOKO zum Boxen an!



> Es geht auch ohne Tonne..  _Original geschrieben von whoa _



Bei dem Wetter?????

*WO SIND DIE GBBC-TAPES WEST UND OST???*    

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von j.ö.r.g _
> *also ich kenn nur "School's out" von Alice Cooper, und "RocknRollHighSchool" von den Ramones. OldSchoolNewSchool - Sachen gibts, seitdem Jim Morrison nicht mehr lebt ...
> 
> *



Endlich ein Mann in meinem Alter!!!

"Punk 's not F-U-C-K-I-N-G dead ... !"

phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Dezember 2002)

@whoa: Keine Ahnung wer DJ Ötzi ist - klingt nach nem Ösi, der Musik macht, die seit 5000 Jahren tot ist und im Gletscher vor sich hingimmeln sollte (Österreich & moderne Musik: Zwei Welten prallen aufeinander )

@floibex: Hoffe, du goutierst, wie sich unser kleiner musikkultureller Disput als Niveaulift betätigt  

Steinhummer (steinalt und daher ahnungslos, wodurch sich Newskuul, Oldskuul, Up- und Downbeat, Hip- und Triphop, Dschungel etc. unterscheidet )


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Dezember 2002)

Ramones - das warn doch die mit nur einem Riff, oder?   

@ phatty: Punk? JAZZ IS NOT DEAD, IT JUST SMELLS FUNNY!!!!!!!! Keine Widerrede, Zappa hatte immer Recht!

Steinhummer (now listening to: Make a jazz noise here)


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Ramones - das warn doch die mit nur einem Riff, oder?
> *



Nein das waren die mit dem Motto: "Wenn jeder einen Akkord kann, dann haben wir schon drei...!"

Zappa? das ist doch der grösste Punk, der je gelebt hat, er hat es nur nicht gemerkt!

Phaty

Now listening to: RAMMSTEIN: "Der Meister" 

Weil das die Nebenhöhlen freirockt!


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Dezember 2002)

@ phatty:         

Steinhummer (mit hochaktuellen Winterweisheiten: Watch out where the huskys go, don't you eat that yellow snow)


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> Steinhummer (mit hochaktuellen Winterweisheiten: Watch out where the huskys go, don't you eat that yellow snow) *



     

Na das erkläre ich doch zum Eskimo-Witz des Monats!

"Verona raus aus Grönland!" ... das haben die Jungs in den Iglus nicht verdient!

phaty
the original punkrocker ...


----------



## Sylvester (19. Dezember 2002)

...ramones konzerte fand ich immer lustig... da wurde am anfang one,two,three gebrüllt und dann gings non-stop 2 stunden durch ohne luft zu holen  

...da warens nur noch zwei


----------



## whoa (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Dann melde Dich schon mal bei KOKO zum Boxen an!
> *


Ach Du Schande.. stimmt ja, wenn man sowas jemanden zutrauen kann, dann unserm Malle-Touri mit'm Fake-Schneemensch-Bauxit-Gestell mit Henkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Besser Die als Wir!!!!!  

Und wo schicken wir den Bohlen hin???

...als Berater zu klein George W.

Make songs, not war!!!


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Dezember 2002)

@phatty: Danke für die Blumen - sie gebühren dem Meister, dessen Werk übrigens ein wahres Füllhorn derartiger Sprüche ist.

"I want a garden, where the flowers have no flowers, where the trees have no leaves, and where the cheap weeds don't even grow" "Oh, you want kindergarden!"

Steinhummer


----------



## Sylvester (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Na das erkläre ich doch zum Eskimo-Witz des Monats!
> *




...löst endlich den lange an der spitze stehenden akkustikwitz mit dem klettverschluss ab...


sehr amusant...


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> ...als Berater zu klein George W.
> 
> Make songs, not war!!! *



Zappa, zeitlebens ein Fan der Repubklikaner und glühender Verehrer von Nixon und Reagan, hätte Bush jr. sicherlich auch die ein oder andere Spitze zukommen lassen. Nixon bekam sein Fett schon '73 weg:

"Some of you may know that the tango, which is not a very popular dance anymore, was at one time reputed to be a dance of unbridled passion, back in the old days when it wasn't so easy to get your rocks off, when it was hard to make contact with a member of the . . . opposite camp, and you had to resort to things like dancing close together and going hey . . . Those were the days. Well, those days are probably gone forever, I don't know, unless Nixon is going to bring them back a little bit later" (Intro zum Bebop Tango von "Roxy & elsewhere", 1973)

Steinhummer


----------



## lebaron (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Bei dem Wetter?????
> ...



das wüsste ich verdammt nochmal auch gerne!!!!


----------



## lebaron (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Endlich ein Mann in meinem Alter!!!
> ...




muss ich dazu noch was sagen ???neeeeeeee


----------



## polo (19. Dezember 2002)

den 911er, der dir nicht gehört, gegen die Wand zu setzen und grinsend aus dem brennendem Wrack aussteigen. (so ähnlich von Joe Strummer)


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Ach Du Schande.. stimmt ja, wenn man sowas jemanden zutrauen kann, dann unserm Malle-Touri mit'm Fake-Schneemensch-Bauxit-Gestell mit Henkel.     *



*TOUCH DOWN!!!*


----------



## lebaron (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> TOUCH DOWN!!!
> ...



basti*schließt sich an*


oooooohhhhooooooohhhh wenn das koko liest dat jibbt megga...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *...
> 
> @floibex: Hoffe, du goutierst, wie sich unser kleiner musikkultureller Disput als Niveaulift betätigt
> ...



... ich wurde erhört, noch ist nicht aller tage abend   

@ whoarrior: aufwischen stärkt den charakter  

@ eidächsle: denn thread kann man nicht stornieren, öffnen sich einem doch immer wieder neue, bisher unbekannte abgründe des menschlichen intellekts  

hoffnungsfrohundoffenfürüberraschungen
flo


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> @ eidächsle: denn thread kann man nicht stornieren, öffnen sich einem doch immer wieder neue, bisher unbekannte abgründe des menschlichen intellekts
> *



Ich dachte wir wären der San-Andreas-Graben der Menschlichen Rasse...!?

phaty!

"I thought about it while I rode my bike"

Albert Einstein über die Relativitäts-Theorie


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... ich wurde erhört, noch ist nicht aller tage abend
> ...



@floibex: Dass der Herr Phat nicht der Willemsen des Classic-Forums ist (dem Herrgott sei's gedankt!) und der Fertigmacher nicht als Treffpunkt des vergeistigten Bildungsbürgertums gedacht war (Hosanna!), müsste aber eigentlich vorher klar gewesen sein 

Steinhummer (der nichts gegen...ähh..."Kurvendiskussionen" hat)


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich dachte wir wären der San-Andreas-Graben der Menschlichen Rasse...!?
> ...



zum glück ist bescheidenheit dein einziges laster    

ciao
flo


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *... der Herr Phat nicht der Willemsen des Classic-Forums ist ... *



*Wie jetzt???* 






phaty

will den Adolf-Grimme-Preis für den Fertigmacher!


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> @floibex: Dass der Herr Phat nicht der Willemsen des Classic-Forums ist (dem Herrgott sei's gedankt!) und der Fertigmacher nicht als Treffpunkt des vergeistigten Bildungsbürgertums gedacht war (Hosanna!), müsste aber eigentlich vorher klar gewesen sein
> ...



zum glück! nivoolos bezog sich weder auf den rundlichen herrn noch auf die kurven 

dickhard hat einen würdigen nachfolger in joe yeti gefunden, wobei nein, das wäre für harddick 'ne beleidigung!  der hatte wenigstens noch stil 

5dlerfreizone-vorurteilsfrei
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (19. Dezember 2002)

Roger Lizardsen, eingängiger (wie doppeldeutig - Mann bin ich kreativ ) Feuilleton-Gott, über sich selbst:

"Mich ziert so vieles, am meisten meine Bescheidenheit" 

Steinhummer (das besondere Meeresfrüchtchen)


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *dickhard hat einen würdigen nachfolger in joe yeti gefunden, wobei nein, das wäre für harddick 'ne beleidigung!  der hatte wenigstens noch stil
> 
> 5dlerfreizone-vorurteilsfrei
> flo *



@floibex: Naja, die Sache mit den tel.nr. ist mehr so ein fußlahmer running gag, aber hey: Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen prolo? 

Humma


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Roger Lizardsen, eingängiger (wie doppeldeutig - Mann bin ich kreativ ) Feuilleton-Gott, über sich selbst:
> 
> "Mich ziert so vieles, am meisten meine Bescheidenheit"
> ...



... hiermit dazu erklärt!   

wahnsinn
flo


----------



## polo (19. Dezember 2002)

Polo = 100% Prolo


----------



## Altitude (19. Dezember 2002)

Gehts Dir gut???

Hast Du Fieber???

Du hast den Wilhelmsen im "Fertigmacher" gepostet!!!

Der gehört doch in das  andere Forum!!!!

Gruß

Alex


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> dickhard hat einen würdigen nachfolger in joe yeti gefunden, wobei nein, das wäre für harddick 'ne beleidigung!  der hatte wenigstens noch stil
> *



welche bewusstseinserweiternden Drogen haben Dir denn das Erinnerungsvermögen benebelt ... ???

Die Festangestellten dieses Threads erfüllen alle eine bestimmte Rolle, um nörgelnde Passiv-Leser zu unterhalten ... ! Joe ist eben mein Prügelknabe - wenn Basti mal gerade keine Hersheys sucht!

Bloss weil der Joe nicht mit Frauen umgehen kann, isser noch nicht Niveoolos - wahrscheinlich ist er nur ehrlich - weil wer kann schon mit Frauen umgehen???

"Weiber - Du kannst sie nicht verstehen und an Highways aussetzen darf man sie nicht!" (Bruce Willis)

phaty

@Alditüte: Willemsen wurde hier gepostet zum *FERDISCHMACHEN!!!!*


----------



## Altitude (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> @Alditüte: Willemsen wurde hier gepostet zum FERDISCHMACHEN!!!! *



Ach so *beruhig*...

Dem sollte mann Sendeverbot geben, diesem Psyeudointellektuellen...

Mal wieder was für den Steinhummer:

Lucy Lu


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> "Weiber - Du kannst sie nicht verstehen und an Highways aussetzen darf man sie nicht!" (Bruce Willis)
> ...



Jaja, it's a sad (and beautiful) world... 

Steinhummer


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Mal wieder was für den Steinhummer:
> ...



@ altitude: Is das Michael Jackson, nachdem ihm sein Affe einen gemündelt hat?  Kleiner Scherz... 

Steinhummer (Ey, Niwoh eh voll tiefer jelescht, ey)


----------



## polo (19. Dezember 2002)

Der muß doch kalt sein auf so einem nackten Tisch?!

Im Übrigen: Das mit der Pseudo-Intellektualität (hier im Thread) ist so 'ne Sache:

Offensichtlich ist der Thread von einem Teil des ursprünglichen Themas, nämlich 2Räder inklusive Zubehör kritisieren, abgekommen. 

Der zweite Teil des Threads, fertigmachen, ist sehr lebendig. Zu den neuen Angriffsobjekten zählen - neben den beteiligten Personen, Autos, Motorräder, sonstige Personen - eben auch Frauen. 

Das ist nach manchen Standards nicht niveauvoll, sondern pubertär, vulgär, dämlich, frauenfeindlich etc. Es macht aber Spaß.

Wettbewerbe, wer als erster Post XYZA macht oder den ersten Post nach Hit 40 Millionen, haben auch nicht sehr viel Niveua, dafür aber  wiederum einen ordentlich Spaßfaktor.

My bullshit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (19. Dezember 2002)

...was aus der guten alten Zeit...

unser Chris!


----------



## Markus44 (19. Dezember 2002)

Klassische Rahmen und klassische Frisur!!  

hab ich früher auch gehabt (die Frisur, den Rahmen leider nicht )


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

Ich bin mir ja nicht immer sicher, ob floibex das Niveau-Thema alle 6 Wochen hochzieht um uns für 24 Stunden zu beschäftigen oder ob er wirklich besorgt ist!

Daher poste ich hier jetzt den polo-Niveau-Beitrag zum Ausdrucken und an die Wand hängen - damit wir das durchhaben bis zum Ende des Internets! ... weil Recht hat er ... !  

I rest my case!

Polo spricht:

*"Im Übrigen: Das mit der Pseudo-Intellektualität (hier im Thread) ist so 'ne Sache:

Offensichtlich ist der Thread von einem Teil des ursprünglichen Themas, nämlich 2Räder inklusive Zubehör kritisieren, abgekommen. 

Der zweite Teil des Threads, fertigmachen, ist sehr lebendig. Zu den neuen Angriffsobjekten zählen - neben den beteiligten Personen, Autos, Motorräder, sonstige Personen - eben auch Frauen. 

Das ist nach manchen Standards nicht niveauvoll, sondern pubertär, vulgär, dämlich, frauenfeindlich etc. Es macht aber Spaß.

Wettbewerbe, wer als erster Post XYZA macht oder den ersten Post nach Hit 40 Millionen, haben auch nicht sehr viel Niveua, dafür aber wiederum einen ordentlich Spaßfaktor."* 

Phaty
der mit dem Spassfaktor!


----------



## lebaron (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *Der muß doch kalt sein auf so einem nackten Tisch?!
> 
> Im Übrigen: Das mit der Pseudo-Intellektualität (hier im Thread) ist so 'ne Sache:
> ...




WORD

besser hätte ich es nicht in worte fassen lönnen....danke polo!


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Dezember 2002)

@Jeroen: Hast Du das ins Gästebuch bei jazzradio.net gepostet?



> Hi,
> 
> I listened a lot to Jazzradio.net, until I found out that the stream was gone. After a week I went to your site to find out that you changed the mp3 stream to window$ media player. aaarg.
> 
> ...



Jaja, ich weiss, es gibt noch mehr als einen Jeroen in den Niederlanden, aber könnte ja sein, dass Du das warst


----------



## lebaron (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> zum glück! nivoolos bezog sich weder auf den rundlichen herrn noch auf die kurven
> ...



sorry flo aber GEHTS NOCH????????????????

dick hard und den joe auf eine stufe zu stellen halte ich für eine frechheit..bin gespannt was joe dazu sagt....kennt der den eigentlicht???

und weil meine vorrednder alles so schön in worte gefasst haben merke ich an dass ich mich dem anschließe und dieses thema hiermit VOM TISCH IST

wer keinen bock hat auf fertigmacher soll es verdammt noch mal lassen


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> sorry flo aber GEHTS NOCH????????????????
> ...



Endlich einen offiziellen Titel für Basti ... nach diesem Beitrag ist es klar!

Hiermit verleihe ich Dir - mein Sohn - den offiziellen Titel:

*Rammbock-Poster des Jahres*  

Immer erstmal draufknallen - und dann die Scherben einsammeln! Das ist ganz in meinem Sinne!

phaty!


----------



## joe yeti (19. Dezember 2002)

ich sage mal was dazu erstens: wer nimmt den tread den erst? 

das is ein fertigmacher ! 

und wenn ihr kleinbürgerlichen intellektuellen besserwisser euch hier wichtig machen wollt, schön für euch! 

ich frage mich nur was das hier alles mit der wirklichkeit zu tun hat, was der ein oder andere hier schreibt und warum ihr euch hier so bläht!

für mich is das ein spass am abend und mehr nich und es macht mir mega spass wenn es mal mit frauen, bikes oder anderem abgeht!
und das beste daran is, über sich selber lachen zu können mit leuten die wie ich seit anfang an mtb fahren!

zum thema vergleiche mit anderen! ich kenne mich wenn notwendig sogar! mit mtb aus! wie is das beu euch? 

an alle die immer alles besser wissen und sich als hüter der deutschen doppelmoral fühlen, schön für euch

bei mir is das halt so wenn ich eine frau nett finde sage ich es ihr und klemme nich rum!
     joe


----------



## lebaron (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Endlich einen offiziellen Titel für Basti ... nach diesem Beitrag ist es klar!
> ...



YUUUUUUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

endlich anerkennung

titel dankend angenommen

denke wir sollten wirklich unseren eigenen jahres poll starten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ich sage mal was dazu erstens: wer nimmt den tread den erst?
> 
> das is ein fertigmacher !
> ...



Aber Bruder Johannes,

jetzt werd uns mal nicht so ernst ...! Ich erkenn Dich ja kaum wieder!  

Ich kann ja nun schlecht über mein eigenes Baby urteilen - aber dank der Themen die hier schon hochgekommen sind, und der Bilder, die gepostet wurden (nein nicht die aus Hugh Heffners Haus) ist mehr für "Classic-Bikes" getan worden, als an einigen anderen Stellen!
Würde man den reinen Informationsgehalt dieses Threads rausfiltern käme immer noch ein ansehnliches Buch zusammen! Denn hier erzählen Leute Geschichten - manchmal geht es um Bunnies und oft ging es schon um Bike-Rennen, Messen oder Parties aus der guten alten Classic-Zeit ...
Und das hält eine Community wahrlich besser am Leben als "Verkaufe Ramschkiste mit Super LX400 Teilen von 1989" ...
Der Fertigmacher ist der "Sozialraum" des Classic-Forums - hier können Männer noch Männer sein und gleich nebenan werden dann echte Themen besprochen!

Eigentlich kotzt es mich an, dass ich jetzt zum wiederholten Mal eine Rechtfertigung für den thread abgebe, denn eigentlich gibt die wahre Rechtfertigung der thread selbst! 

- 6 Monate online
- 8111 Postings
- 132 IBC-Members haben gepostet
- 102766 hits

phaty


----------



## lebaron (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Eigentlich kotzt es mich an, dass ich jetzt zum wiederholten Mal eine Rechtfertigung für den thread abgebe, denn eigentlich gibt die wahre Rechtfertigung der thread selbst!  *



word es nervt irgendwann einfach nur noch..und als maßgeblich beteiligter sehe ich mich leider auch immer wieder gezwungen etwas zu sagen



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> - 6 Monate online
> - 8111 Postings
> ...



....silence is golden.........GESCHICHTE WIRD GEMACHT


----------



## lebaron (19. Dezember 2002)

hier mal wieder ein zitat meiner alltime favourite band

"New blood joins this earth........The young boy learns their rules !"

zweifelsohne ist es interpretationssache...aber ich denke die meisten leute die mich etwas kennen wissen was ich meine und wie es gemeint ist......oder phaty?



ps:nein ich beziehe es nicht auf mich!!!!


----------



## Jeroen (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *@Jeroen: Hast Du das ins Gästebuch bei jazzradio.net gepostet?
> 
> 
> ...



Nee.. das bin ich nicht. Ich höre keine Jazz oder so.. (sagt er weil er jetzt nach Curtis Mayfield hört  )


----------



## joe yeti (19. Dezember 2002)

das wird dann im märz mein one-speed!

so jungs was denkt ihr dazu!

joe


----------



## joe yeti (19. Dezember 2002)

oder nette teile dran, denn jetzt geht mal nach dem motto meine bikes .... usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *
> Das ist nach manchen Standards nicht niveauvoll, sondern pubertär, vulgär, dämlich, frauenfeindlich etc. Es macht aber Spaß.
> *



Dies könnte die Beschreibung für einen der besten Filme des Jahres (in whoa's hombly opinion) sein.
Ali G in da house, natürlich nur die englische Originalfassung! 
Man könnte fast sagen der Film zum Thread..


----------



## whoa (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *das wird dann im märz mein one-speed!
> 
> so jungs was denkt ihr dazu!
> ...



also als aller erstes hab ich gedacht.. "ugly rims!"


----------



## joe yeti (19. Dezember 2002)

bei one-speed kommen mavic ma 40 und syncros naben ran! 

ich gebe jetzt nur noch an!!! wenn ihr wüsste was bei mir noch so alles rumliegt!


joe, nur kein neid!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *das wird dann im märz mein one-speed!
> 
> so jungs was denkt ihr dazu!
> ...



Sehr geil, aber ich würde noch ne andere Gabel nehmen! Rein optisch ... schwarz, gerade, dick ... PULCRO oder so ... wenn das nicht den Wert des Rades verdoppelt!
Und ich hab noch nie einen Hehl daraus gemacht dass ich CD Crosser mag ... naja bis auf die headshox!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (19. Dezember 2002)

zu nahe treten möchte phaty aber weist du welche gabel in zaskar das is? ich sage nur so viel es is die ultimative alu gabel wo dieser hersteller noch qualität gemacht hat!

als was meinst du? 

joe


----------



## whoa (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *zu nahe treten möchte phaty aber weist du welche gabel in zaskar das is? ich sage nur so viel es is die ultimative alu gabel wo dieser hersteller noch qualität gemacht hat!
> 
> als was meinst du?
> ...



Unter ultimativ würd ich einordnen.. 
Accu Trax, Fat, Brodie Gatorblade, Bonty Switchblade, Extreme, usw.

aber 'ne Pepperoni..?! is ja fast ketzerisch in meinen Augen..


----------



## joe yeti (19. Dezember 2002)

die pepperoni!

auf jeden fall hat whoa 100 punkte 

und ich wollte halt ein rad ganz aus alu nach dem mein fro von 92 durchgerostet war


----------



## whoa (19. Dezember 2002)

style-punkte gibt's von mir für's schaltwerk am crack'n fail.. 
..hab ich auch grad montiert..


----------



## joe yeti (19. Dezember 2002)

das für ein schaltwerk?


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

1991/2 habe ich in drei Monaten 12 Pepperoni-1"-Gabeln in ganz Deutschland verkauft! Allesamt an MERLIN Fahrer! Die haben dafür getötet ... !!!

@Joe: mach sie schwarz!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (19. Dezember 2002)

wo hast du gearbeite bei cd?   

jetzt aber mal die tatsachen auf den kalten tisch so wie voher lucilu!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *wo hast du gearbeite bei cd?
> 
> jetzt aber mal die tatsachen auf den kalten tisch so wie voher lucilu! *



dann doch lieber Sozialhilfe ... !

Ich hatte einen Laden und war CD-Händler!

Ist doch mitlerweile bekannt!   ... ist mir heute nicht peinlich aber daher kommt meine Vorliebe für Coladosen!  

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (19. Dezember 2002)

und sie hast kein altes cd fullie so um die 90er mehr im keller liegen wo die pep besser rein passt?

bitte überlege mal?

joe


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *und sie hast kein altes cd fullie so um die 90er mehr im keller liegen wo die pep besser rein passt?
> 
> bitte überlege mal?
> ...



Wenn ich sowas noch hätte, dann wäre es in Todtnau getosst worden!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

aber mal was anderes wo is onespeed?


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)




----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *   *



Jetzt ist es offiziell: Du hast einen an der Waffel .... aber das ist hier ja erwünscht!
Du vermisst onespeed .. gelle?

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

ich darf ja keine babs mehr posten, den sonst bekomme ich wieder pm von collman   

und der is so böse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

arni schon den hammer!


----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

ohne mb kann ich nich einschlafen!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)




----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

du tier


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

Wir???? Ach Quatsch - niemals!!


----------



## DocSnyder (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> Nee.. das bin ich nicht. Ich höre keine Jazz oder so.. (sagt er weil er jetzt nach Curtis Mayfield hört  ) *



Sollte man aber, allein wegen der hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Sollte man aber, allein wegen der hier... *



Die macht Musik ...???

Sag mal wo steckt denn dieses Jazz Webradio ... ich muss mal zurückblättern und den richtigen Namen lesen - oder hast du der einfachheithalber den Link!

phaty
Branford-Marsalis-Fan!


----------



## DocSnyder (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Die macht Musik ...???
> ...



http://www.jazzradio.net/

Aber sie arbeitet dort scheinbar schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr als Moderatorin. Wegen ihr haben se glaube ich auch die Webcam abgeschaltet (zu viele Spanner ständig am Reload-Klicken, Traffic explodierte)
Muss dort mal jemanden anmailen wo sie hin ist.


----------



## polo (20. Dezember 2002)

wurde heute morgen in "Sonstige Bikethemen" gepostet, ich denke, es sollte auch hier zur Sprache kommen...


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

Das ist nun  mal die nackte Realität in der Welt ... während wir uns hier über Titanschrauben und den wahren YETI-Mann unterhalten fahren tausende von deutschen Familienväter solche netzhautzerfetzenden Zweiräder durch die Landschaft ...

Aber wenn Mami schon sein Leben lang die Unterwäche für ihn kauft, wie soll er da einen guten Geschmack entwickeln ...!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

... zum Thema berühmte deutsche Bike-Journalisten auf amerikanischem Edelmetall ... !


----------



## polo (20. Dezember 2002)

Hier im Forum prallen offensichtlich mind. 3 Welten aufeinander: Kantenklatscher (mein Vorschlag als Wort des Jahres 2002), verträumte Retro-MTBler und normale (???) Fahrradfahrer. 

ABER BIOGRIPS WERDEN DURCH NICHTS RECHTFERTIGT

DIE DINGER SIND DAS GRÖßTE VERBRECHEN IM RADGESCHÄFT SEIT REFLEKTOREN


----------



## DocSnyder (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das ist nun  mal die nackte Realität in der Welt ... während wir uns hier über Titanschrauben und den wahren YETI-Mann unterhalten fahren tausende von deutschen Familienväter solche netzhautzerfetzenden Zweiräder durch die Landschaft ...
> 
> Aber wenn Mami schon sein Leben lang die Unterwäche für ihn kauft, wie soll er da einen guten Geschmack entwickeln ...!
> ...



Fehlt eigentlich nur noch das obligatorische Lenkerradio von Tchibo.
Bin vorigen Sommer mal nem Sonntagsbiker mit "Come along with me" Tityo (schreibt man das so?) begegnet. Hätte vor Lachen bald nen Abgang über en Lenker gemacht.


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *
> ABER BIOGRIPS WERDEN DURCH NICHTS RECHTFERTIGT
> 
> DIE DINGER SIND DAS GRÖßTE VERBRECHEN IM RADGESCHÄFT SEIT REFLEKTOREN *



Stimmt!


----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

@phaty wer is der type auf den fat?

@ an alle ihr seit ja alle frauenfeindlich und ich poste ab sofort nur noch muskelporno

  

joe


----------



## DocSnyder (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *ABER BIOGRIPS WERDEN DURCH NICHTS RECHTFERTIGT
> 
> DIE DINGER SIND DAS GRÖßTE VERBRECHEN IM RADGESCHÄFT
> SEIT REFLEKTOREN *



Vom ADAC und der AOK empfohlen.
Vergiss den Sixt AirSeat nicht!

http://213.198.64.200/deutsch/luftsattel.htm

Vielleicht haben wir Glück und die kommen mit auf die Liste der Titanachse des Bösen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

wieder mal der hammer für das richtige radleben!

luftsattel für hemoriden!


----------



## DocSnyder (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *wieder mal der hammer für das richtige radleben!
> 
> luftsattel für hemoriden!   *



Nicht noch ein PISA-Teilnehmer...


----------



## Steinhummer (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... zum Thema berühmte deutsche Bike-Journalisten auf amerikanischem Edelmetall ... ! *



Immer wieder wunderbar, so purpurn eloxiertes Aluminium  Ein Zeitschriften-Vertriebsmann hat es mal auf den Punkt gebracht: "Violett ist die Farbe der Kirche, der Frauenbewegung und der Schizophrenie." Große Worte gelassen ausgesprochen...

Steinhummer


----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

wo is den pisa, was meinst du ?     

ich nix wissen!

hä?


----------



## whoa (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das ist nun  mal die nackte Realität in der Welt ... während wir uns hier über Titanschrauben und den wahren YETI-Mann unterhalten fahren tausende von deutschen Familienväter solche netzhautzerfetzenden Zweiräder durch die Landschaft ...
> 
> Aber wenn Mami schon sein Leben lang die Unterwäche für ihn kauft, wie soll er da einen guten Geschmack entwickeln ...!
> ...



Ho Ho Ho..!
Jetzt muss ich wohl mal hier eingreifen.. 

Also Jungz, zufälligerweise hab ich von dem Bike auch noch'n komplettes Bild daheim. Wenn Ihr versprecht nett zu sein werd ich's mal posten.

Das Bike is auch für mich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.. ich würd's unter Hardcore Touren- bzw. XC-Bike einstufen.
15 Kilo sind schon sehr heftig für'n Hardtail, wenn man sich aber die Ausstattungsliste anschaut wird einem schnell klar wieso.
Rohloff Speedhub, Gustav M (!), Syntace Moxey, usw. 

p.s. Der gute Mann hat sehr wohl Geschmack.. hat mir immerhin die wunderschöne Pace Forke für mein Hot vertickt!


----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

dann in neu deutsch:

ein xc-freerider   :lol

joe


----------



## whoa (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> hä?
> *


Du Hämorrhoide..


----------



## polo (20. Dezember 2002)

wird so aussehen:


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *@phaty wer is der type auf den fat?
> *



Warum? Willst Du seine Telefon-Nummer??

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

aber bitte schicke die nummer per pm sonst rufen ihn alle an!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *aber bitte schicke die nummer per pm sonst rufen ihn alle an!
> 
> *



Nix gibts! Du weisst ja noch nichtmal wer das ist!!!!

phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *wird so aussehen: *



Hmm, Panhard? Klär mich auf...

Steinhummer (erwartungsfroh)


----------



## Altitude (20. Dezember 2002)

könnte es der Olaf Beck (jetziger Chaef der deutschen MB) sein...

  Stimmts oder hab ich recht???


----------



## polo (20. Dezember 2002)

> Klär mich auf...



bezugnehmend auf Lenker-Vorbau-Konstellation auf der vorigen Seite...

OT: Das ist ja ein geiles Ding:


----------



## polo (20. Dezember 2002)

Ui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (20. Dezember 2002)

nun mit Bild...


----------



## lebaron (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Nix gibts! Du weisst ja noch nichtmal wer das ist!!!!
> ...


etwa cd der mit kb und so touren und so?

liege ich richtig?


----------



## lebaron (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *nun mit Bild...  *



endlich hat polo mal ein bild von nmir gefunden...super ich danke dir


----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

is das der süsse olaf? und erst machts du mich scharf und lässt mich dann hängen du bist böse, bööööse!

und noch was nettes aus der neuen dmb von seite 57

"1994, a star is born mountain bike erblickt das licht der welt. das magazin etabliert sich als technisches gewissen und plichtlektüre für biker"

ich glaube ich breche gleich nieder!   

joe


----------



## polo (20. Dezember 2002)

@ baron: 

1. Das Ding hängt beim Phaty am Rad dran... Wenn der Vater mit dem Sohn oder so ähnlich.

2. Ich dachte, Du bist Schüler??? Kein Wunder, daß die Norddeutschen bei Pisa abkacken... um 12 schon Schulaus... Was sagt denn der Papa dazu?

Dafür hier noch eine interessante Kurbel:


----------



## DocSnyder (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> etwa cd der mit kb und so touren und so?
> 
> liege ich richtig? *



Ja.


----------



## polo (20. Dezember 2002)

und ein Sattel für Männer, die keine Weight Weenies sind


----------



## DocSnyder (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *Dafür hier noch eine interessante Kurbel: *



Die Kurbel hatten wir schon.


----------



## DocSnyder (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *und ein Sattel für Männer, die keine Weight Weenies sind  *



Den Sattel hatten wir auch.

Bevor Joe Yeti wieder fragt, was Weight Weenies sind:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/


----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *   *



ach quatsch hier mag doch jeder jeden..........LOL


----------



## lebaron (20. Dezember 2002)

www.amithebomb.com


----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

oder lab?


----------



## polo (20. Dezember 2002)

Mache mich gleich auch zu meiner Wintertour 2002 / 03: Bayern - Österreich - Franken - Schwaben - Baden - Gallien - Schluchten*******rhausen und zurück).
Und das alles unter dem Motto 
"Alkohol auch ohne Spaß!"  
und wünsche Euch ähnlich gute Zeiten!!

Servus und Tschöö an die Fertigmacher!


----------



## polo (20. Dezember 2002)

Abgang mit Doppelpost


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

... jaja der Server ist langsam ..!

Viel Spass beim sinnlosen trinken - wir werden Dich vermissen!

Wenn Du zurück kommst musst du gaaaaaaaanz viel nachlesen!

Und extra für Dich:

PETIT PAPA NOEL 
  
C'est la belle nuit de Noël 
La neige étend son manteau blanc 
Et les yeux levés vers le ciel 
A genoux, 
les petits enfants 
Avant de fermer les paupières 
Font une dernière prière : 

Petit Papa Noël 
Quand tu descendras du ciel 
Avec des jouets par milliers
N'oublies pas mon petit soulier 

Mais avant de partir 
Il faudra bien te couvrir 
Dehors tu vas avoir si froid 
C'est un peu à cause de moi 
Il me tarde tant que le jour se lève 
Pour voir si tu m'as apporté 
Tous les beaux joujoux 
Que je vois en rêve 
Et que je t'ai commandés 

Le marchand de sable est passé 
Les enfants vont faire dodo 
Et tu vas pouvoir commencer Avec ta hotte sur le dos 
Au son des cloches des églises 
Ta distribution de surprises 

Refrain 

Et quand tu seras sur ton beau nuage 
Viens d'abord sur notre maison 
Je n'ai pas été tous les jours très sage 
Mais j'en demande pardon


----------



## cdeger (20. Dezember 2002)

... jetzt muss ich mich doch mal rühren ...

@Steinhummer: Wo bitte erkennst Du auf dem Foto "purpurn eloxiertes Aluminium"? Mögen sich die Stahlrohre Deines Hummers beim nächsten Fahrversuch vor Abscheu krümmen ...

@Altitude: Zum Glück hab' ich den XC Pro-Umwerfer vor dem Abschicken noch mit einem absolut zuverlässigen Diferrumtrioxid-Erreger behandelt, der Dein Salsa für diese Entgleisung unheilbar befallen wird. Und zwar bald.

@josef jeti: Das Fat war von 1992 bis 2001 in ES beheimatet. Hättest also viele Gelegenheiten gehabt ...

@phat: Du hattest Recht, ich war doch zu unvorsichtig


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> @phat: Du hattest Recht, ich war doch zu unvorsichtig
> 
> *



 ich hab es dir doch gesagt Christian - ich kenn meine Pappenheimer hier!
Klugschei$$er-Alarm aus allen Ecken ... !

*ABER* was mich wirklich zu Lachkrämpfen hinreisst, ist, dass der Erfinder des *Fertigmacher*-Threads Amok läuft sobald die lechzende Masse über sein geliebtes 10th Anv. herfällt ... ! Und all die Bösen Gesichter ...    

Wenn sie was über das Batbike zu motzen haben, stell ich mich schützend vor Dich!!! Über die Lackierung des FAT sind wir uns ja wohl einig ... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




phaty
immernochsehramüsiert!


----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

aber ne nich nich mehr josef oder jeti der rest is ok den ich bin kein christ also bitte joe oder yeti usw.


joe


übriges ein nettes bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *aber ne nich nich mehr josef oder jeti der rest is ok den ich bin kein christ*



nein Du bist Pornograph - aber ich wusste nicht, dass das eine anerkannte Religionsgemeinschaft ist!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

Dann zieht Euch mal rein, was manche Menschen so aus YoEddys gemacht haben ... vor allen Dingen: WO IST DIE GABEL???


----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

ich bin radfahrer und kein pornoirgendwas!

und sind die beiden nich süss! vorallem basti   




ps: und er darf nich ran?


----------



## DocSnyder (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *und sind die beiden nich süss! vorallem basti
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab ihm damals schon gesagt, er soll sich besser an Doro halten.

Daher meine Wahl zum Ferdischmacher-Bunny of the Year:


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

... denn eigentich sieht DORO ja so aus... !

Heldin!


----------



## DocSnyder (20. Dezember 2002)

oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

... sowas hätte kein Niveau ... !!!

Schon für das Wort des Jahres gewählt Herr Schneider?

phaty!!


----------



## DocSnyder (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Schon für das Wort des Jahres gewählt Herr Schneider?*



Ja, ich habs mit Adenauer gehalten.


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Ja, ich habs mit Adenauer gehalten.  *



Ich hör schon Basti ... "Hääääääääääääääääääää??"

Jung sein und Ossi - das ist ne schlimmer Kombination wenn es um Deutsch Nachkriegsgeschichte West geht!!!  

phaty
Der Kanzler der Einheit!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

*DocSnyder - der Basti-Imitator des Jahres 2002!!!!!* 


_Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
*
"Ey, mein Ziehphaty, äh Ziehvati Phaty hat mich im Forum heute wieder als sein Adoptivsohn hingestellt. Und alle ham dat jegloobt. Und dann hat dieser Whoa wieder sein Porno-Brave mit Lichterkette gepostet, weil Phaty hat da so nen Weihnachtscontest ausjerufen, wa, und der mit dem christmässigstem Bomber kriegt von Phaty nen Fat Chance Aufkleba für die Heckscheibe, äh, Nadinschen, wo willste denn hin, nu bleib doch mal da..."
*

     

phaty


----------



## lebaron (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *DocSnyder - der Basti-Imitator des Jahres 2002!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



huiuiui......wo kommt denn das her?


lästert ihr etwa????
ne neeee neeeeee...........

ach auch egal

p.s. ICH KENNE ADENAUER


----------



## whoa (20. Dezember 2002)

@ cdeger
schigges fat, schigges trikot, aber wieso maguras..?
da hilft auch die altek hebelage nix..


----------



## whoa (20. Dezember 2002)

Also die Bilder sind so geil, die müssen einfach hier rein.. 

*PrimOChris*


----------



## whoa (20. Dezember 2002)

Hey chief, kann ich meine Waffe auch schräg halten, das sieht immer soo cool aus...


----------



## PrimOChris (20. Dezember 2002)

wat´n dat für´n Bombenleger?

@cdeger: ich finde das anniversary auch so schön!


----------



## onespeed (20. Dezember 2002)

tach die damen,

liege leider seit gestern mit 40 fieber und nem mehr als gemeinen brechdurchfall im  bettchen.
aus diesem grund und weil er mir der einzig qualifizierte für dieses anspruchsvolle projekt ist, ernenne ich, kraft des mir verliehenen amtes, whoa  bis auf weiteres zum offiziellen  ferdischmacher adventskalender  beauftragten... mach mir keine schande! die muckibabes der letzten seiten tragen nicht gerade zu meiner genesung bei.

so, die porzelan schüssel ruft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (20. Dezember 2002)

na denn gute besserung andi
und wachs auf dem porz**lan nich fest


----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

komme gerade vom kino casablanca in orginal echt heftig mit der richtigen nebensitzerin so unter den moto schau mir in die augen kleines 

he whoa echt grass die bilder mir der syncros gun! 

aber noch mal ne frage wie sieht es den mit der mitgliedschaft bei esk aus für mich????? 


joe


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *tach die damen,
> 
> liege leider seit gestern mit 40 fieber und nem mehr als gemeinen brechdurchfall im  bettchen.
> aus diesem grund und weil er mir der einzig qualifizierte für dieses anspruchsvolle projekt ist, ernenne ich, kraft des mir verliehenen amtes, whoa  bis auf weiteres zum offiziellen  ferdischmacher adventskalender  beauftragten...  *



Du kannst doch nicht einem Typ den Bunny-Auftrag geben, der FCK-Aufkleber auf seinem Kinderzimmer-Kleiderschrank kleben hat und der Weihnachtslichterketten um seine Bike wickelt um Aufkleber abzustauben!!!

Phaty
tiefbestürzt... !

P.S.: Gute Besserung Andi ... ich auch!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> aber noch mal ne frage wie sieht es den mit der mitgliedschaft bei esk aus für mich?????
> *



Dafür musst du erstmal mit Rik moshen! mit Menis radfahren! mit whoa Musikhören und mit uns allen saufen ... !!!

Den letzten den sie blind aufgenommen haben, das war ich ... und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob da Segen drauf liegt ... !!!  

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

aber was is moshen? und jetzt sagt nich er das nich weis hat pech gehappt!   

und warum sagt neimand was zu casablanca und der kleinen?  

kennen alle außer phaty den filem nich?

joe


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> kennen alle außer phaty den filem nich?
> *



Ich glaube dies ist der Beginn einer wundervollen Freundschaft ...

Joe wenn Du schon nicht weisst was MOSHEN ist, dann gib es wenigstens nicht zu!!! Schon mal was von HEADBANGEN gehört ... macht man nicht im Kino ... !

Monsieur LePhat


----------



## whoa (20. Dezember 2002)

@ onespeed
erstma gute besserung..!!!
yippeh, ich hab 'nen ferienjob..  ..ich gelobe mein bestes zu geben. 

@ phaty
eh stinker, onespeed weiß halt wie man auf nummer sicher geht.. 

@ joe
das kann hart werden, denn das aufnahmeprozedere für auswärtige in den ESK is echt heftig geworden..! und wie phaty schon sagte, da gehört einiges an engagement zu.. sicherlich wäre es einfacher nach Berlin zu ziehen.
die verschärfung des aufnahmeprozedere erklärt sich einfach dadurch, dass die zahlenmäßige überlegenheit der hauptstadtschweine gegenüber den außenposten gewährleistet sein muss!


----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2002)

ich weis es halt nich und wenn das was mit kleines augen und so zu tun hat ok habe das schon gemacht aberwashatdasmitrikzutun?

sag halt und was hat der film mit einer wunderbaren freundschaft zu tun? ich sage nur nationalität trinker!

joe


----------



## joe yeti (21. Dezember 2002)

das ganze forum skandiert 

whoa

          whoa

                    whoa 


                                   come on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> * und was hat der film mit einer wunderbaren freundschaft zu tun?  *



ich piss mir gerade warm am Bein runter....    ... DER BRÜLLER!!!

Was hast Du denn bitte in dem Film gemacht?????

Wenn es da ein berühmtes Zitat gibt, neben: ...Paris ... und ... schau Dir in die Augen ... das ist es wohl der mit der Freundschaft!!!!

Haste etwa im Dunklen rumgemacht????

phaty
extremamüsiert!!!


----------



## joe yeti (21. Dezember 2002)

ich war ja auch schon in berlin ost und west kenne leute in berlin und werde wieder nach berlin kommen ich packe das schon!

joe


und immer hin is es schhon mal posotiv das ihr nich nein schreit!

puh!!!!


----------



## cdeger (21. Dezember 2002)

@whoa: Ganz einfache Antwort - nach 5 Jahren Ur-XTR hab' ich das Rennbike auf "10th anni" umgebaut. Und somit sind die Hydraulikbremsen die einzig gültige Entschuldigung dafür, dass überhaupt ein CNC-Teil Zugang zu einem meiner Bikes erhält  


dercasablancakenntundmitphatyablacht


----------



## joe yeti (21. Dezember 2002)

am ende kommt der satz, aber das habe ich nich so mitbekommen!

musste gerade was anders tun 

joe


----------



## joe yeti (21. Dezember 2002)

muss ich jetzt mit rik tun, der is ja wohl kaum ein mädchen also was is m........?

joe


----------



## joe yeti (21. Dezember 2002)

was is los????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

bitte den ferienjob machen!!! guten morgen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (21. Dezember 2002)

20. türchen  speziell für phaty


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2002)

... die so gut wie immer zu heftigen Diskussionen führen wird! :I
Mir Recht so ... !!


----------



## whoa (21. Dezember 2002)

@ joe
da ich meinen ferienjob doch gewissenhaft erledigen will, hab ich mir nochmal 'nen überblick verschafft, wen onespeed schon alles gebracht hatte..
..da gestern noch fehlte hab ich den 20. erstmal nachgeholt, der 21. kann noch 'n tick dauern, aber mir schwebt da schon was vor..


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2002)

... nicht schlecht ... wir wollten ja das Forum Nippel-Frei halten ... obwohl so ne Tussi moderiert glaube ich auf dem Kinderkanal die Bastelstunde ... also ist das auch egal!!!

phaty
InLoveWithJenny!


----------



## joe yeti (21. Dezember 2002)

@whoa das is hart an der grenze!!

@phaty! hat das nich etwas grosse laufräder? 


joe


----------



## whoa (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *@whoa das is hart an der grenze!!
> *


Gleichberechtigung..
Wenn Al Bundy das darf, dann Jenny auch!


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> @phaty! hat das nich etwas grosse laufräder?
> *



Jaaaaaaaaaa!!! 29"er gestern gefahren ... ich hielt das immer für einen extremo Mode-Gag ... aber dat bringt ja wirklich was ... !!!!

SIZE MATTERS!!!!

phaty

@whoa: wenn Johannes der Pornograf meint, das Dein Bild hart an der Grenze ist, dann solltest Du Dir Gedanken machen ..

@Joe: erspar mir das Gejammer wegen Deinem Namen! Wer will heute schon so heissen, wie ne Firma aus Colorado die schon fast Cola-Dosen baut!!!! Also ... (vorsicht da kommt ein Brüller) ... *Made in Colarado!*


----------



## whoa (21. Dezember 2002)

21. türchen


----------



## whoa (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> @whoa: wenn Johannes der Pornograf meint, das Dein Bild hart an der Grenze ist, dann solltest Du Dir Gedanken machen ..
> *



Der Hase is aus'm deutschen Ableger des Spieljungen und daher absolut jugendfrei..


----------



## whoa (21. Dezember 2002)

@ onespeed
So in etwa sollte Deine ärztliche Versorgung ausschauen..





..und ich gehe fest davon aus, dass Deine Versorgung europameisterlich ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (21. Dezember 2002)

ich hatte immer stahl yetis und die sind in ehre durchgerostet und darf mich daher so nennen! das hat nicht mit cola dosen zu tun! ganz zu schweigen von meinen ritchey- road wo die rostbrühe aus dem sattelrohr nur so herausgelaufen is!

also ich habe stahl mit traurigen blick entsagt, geht im ländle halt nich

und jetzt fahre ich nur noch usa- alu- dosen 



und stehe dazu !

und wehe du sachs noch mal johannes zu mir   

du weist doch joe is bei mir keine abkürzung von dem bibeljünger oder unsere bruder johannes des bundeskasper!!

möchte nich so genannt werden

joe


----------



## joe yeti (21. Dezember 2002)

und ihr werdet alle erblinden!!!! hääääääääääääähääähhhääää


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ onespeed
> So in etwa sollte Deine ärztliche Versorgung ausschauen..
> 
> ...



Ich will sooooooooooofoooooooort meinen lieblings onespeed wieder haben ...    - da geht ja wirklich jede Ästhetik und das ganze *NIVEAU* vor die Hunde ... !!! 
Der Mülltonnenverbrenner hat das hässlichste Fahrrad Deutschlands und den schlechtesten Frauengeschmack .... !!! 

Und mein Lieber Josef Schneemensch - noch so eine Trizeps-Tante und ich komm nach Spätzel-Hausen gefahren und spring dir in den Solarplexus ... !!!

Baaaaaaaaaaaastiiiiiiii - Kooooooooookoooooooooo ... lasst mich doch hier nicht so alleine ... !

phaty
ich habe ferdisch!

Das Forum singt:

Ein onespeed Andi - es gibt nur ein onespeed-Andi - eiiiiiiiiiiin onespeed-Aaaaaaandi - es gibt nur ein onespeeeed-Aaaaaaaaaandi ...

Nico beeil Dich mit dem Gesundpflegen!


----------



## joe yeti (21. Dezember 2002)

phaty ganz ruhig!!!!


speziell für dich zu einschlafen und schön träumen!

ich heise joe


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> 
> phaty ganz ruhig!!!!
> ...



Okay Joe, dafür wirst Du auch wieder bei Deinem Namen genannt!!!

Brav Grosser! 

Immerhin weiss ich jetzt, wie ich Dich totsicher auf die Palme bringen kann!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (21. Dezember 2002)

bin halt nich so der christenmensch und gehe mehr von der objetiven betrachtung der materie aus!

also wenn ich da so das letzte bild betrachte!

sage ich nur schau mir in die augen kleines!!

joe


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ich hatte immer stahl yetis und die sind in ehre durchgerostet und darf mich daher so nennen! das hat nicht mit cola dosen zu tun! ganz zu schweigen von meinen ritchey- road wo die rostbrühe aus dem sattelrohr nur so herausgelaufen is!
> 
> also ich habe stahl mit traurigen blick entsagt, geht im ländle halt nich
> ...



hi kasper gegen rost hilft in der regel von anfang an 'ne hohlraum versiegelung - stahlrahmen halten dann ewig - ausser man badet sie täglich mit dem dampfstrahler  

deine bauxitbomber rosten wenigstens nicht, unter salzeinwirkung zerbröseln die dir nur irgendwann  

bikepflegeistschonschwierig
flo


----------



## joe yeti (21. Dezember 2002)

@floibex du bist halt der tollste hecht! und da komme ich einfach nich dagegen an !!

und kann  posten!


----------



## joe yeti (21. Dezember 2002)

noch soviel dazu!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *@floibex du bist halt der tollste hecht! und da komme ich einfach nich dagegen an !!*



Ja nee so geht es ja nicht Joe, der tollste Hecht bin ja ich hier - die Rollen sind streng verteilt! Der amtliche Klugschei$$er ist whoa - obwohl der ja gerade an dem Titel Pornokönig arbeitet, welcher ja eigentlich Dir zugedacht war ...

Na ja auf der anderen Seite es kann ja nie genug Klugschei$$er geben - das hält den thread am Leben!

phaty
meinstahlbikerostetnicht!


----------



## joe yeti (21. Dezember 2002)

phaty ohne frage

klugenschei$$erhecht des tages ihr wisst schon wer!

undichwerdekeinestahlrahmenmehrkaufendaichnichtamarschrostenwill!!


----------



## DocSnyder (21. Dezember 2002)

CHANS-RÜÄDI, WÄLCHER VON UNS ZWAI IDIOTAN ISCHT AIGANTLICH AUF DIE IDÄÄ KUMMA, DIE HECKMAIR-ROUTE MIT DEM VELOZIPED ZU MACHEN, HA?


----------



## DocSnyder (21. Dezember 2002)

DAS ISCH DAS RINDVIEH MIT DEM PHOTOAPPARÄTLI GSI.


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2002)

*B-R-Ü-L-L-E-R!!!*


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2002)

ENDLICH DER BEWEIS!

Der Irak hat Waffen zur Massenvernichtung ... das hätte uns George Dubblja doch gleich sagen sollen ...!

Na unter den Umständen müssen wir natürlich sofort eingreifen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *noch soviel dazu!!! *



dafür drei stylepunkte johannes    

argumentativ aller erste sahne!

soschätzenwirdich    
flo


----------



## DocSnyder (21. Dezember 2002)

My friends told me that time trial slicks are the best choice on snow.


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2002)

Doktor wo findest Du den diese ganzen Flachbirnen????

Das ist ja zu schön um wahr zu sein!!!


----------



## DocSnyder (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Doktor wo findest Du den diese ganzen Flachbirnen????*



Google ist mein Freund (ne, nicht was ihr schon wieder denkt  )

War eigentlich nur auf der Suche nach nem schönen verschneiten Landschaftsbild...


----------



## lebaron (21. Dezember 2002)

....


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.... *



what a hard dick ... wasissnlos Basti? Niveau-Verlust??? 

Geh raus spielen - such dir ne Puppe! Du bist Jung Du brauchst den Freilauf!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> what a hard dick ... wasissnlos Basti? Niveau-Verlust???
> ...



nivooooooooooooooooooo?????????????

WO????????????????????????

nö ich fánd nur dat bild geil .....raus???


neee ich bin krank mich bekomen heute keine 10 pferde mehr vor die tür

*now listening to: helge schneider*


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2002)

Andi krank, Basti krank, phaty krank ... !

Der Ferdischmacher wird dahingerafft ... !!!


----------



## joe yeti (22. Dezember 2002)

lasst euch nich so hängen! 


und hat hier irgend ein hund gebellt??

joe 

warinherrderringe! nah ja!!


----------



## whoa (22. Dezember 2002)

22tes türchen..







und da der 4. Advent ist gibt's noch 'n Bonbon.. (rechte maustaste - speichern unter) 

p.s. wer meckert wird mit ignoranz bestraft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (22. Dezember 2002)

...Posting mehr seit Mittag? - da muss man doch mal was dagegen tun


----------



## raymund (23. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *...Posting mehr seit Mittag? - da muss man doch mal was dagegen tun  *



Ja wasn hier los bzw. nicht los?
Erst muss man Urlaub nehmen, um dem Run auf die 100.000 wenigsten "passiv" folgen zu können, und dann ist hier Flaute.
Gibt´s eigentliche eine ppm-Graphik (post`s per minute) des Threats?

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## raymund (23. Dezember 2002)

Noch was vergessen.

@ Joe Yeti und alle anderen Frauennichtversteher:
Hier eine kleine Hilfe, damit`s im nächsten Jahr auch mit der Nachbarin klappt und hier das Gefrage nach Telefonnummern aufhört.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## whoa (24. Dezember 2002)

..das 23te Türchen. War kein Rechner in der Nähe..


----------



## whoa (24. Dezember 2002)

..das 24te Türchen. 

Frohes Fest..


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Dezember 2002)

Letztes Posting, bevor der X-man kommt:

@die Gemeinde:

Frohes Fest & guten Rutsch und noch ein schönes Leben!


----------



## ibislover (25. Dezember 2002)

auf tour gewesen!   









/phil


----------



## The Rodenz (26. Dezember 2002)

Ich glaube fest an den Weihnachtsmann


----------



## KIV (26. Dezember 2002)

Shit, jetzt bin ich sämtlicher illusionen beraubt...
Der Weihnachtsmann is ne Mutti ausm Solarium mit blondierten Haaren und Riesen-Eutern.

Wüüürg!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (27. Dezember 2002)

Was ist hier los??????????????? 
Hat die Niveau-Debatte jetzt alle zu "Offline - Postern" gemacht? Ich dachte der Fertigmacher war schon immer eine niveaufreie Zone und das wurde auch von jedem toleriert (es sollte ja nur nicht in jedem Thread vollzogen werden).
Oder sind hier jetzt alle eingeschnappt  ???


----------



## whoa (27. Dezember 2002)

@ rasaldul
sind wohl alle "on the road" an den feiertagen..  



hatte jetzt endlich mal die möglichkeit mich an 'nem mac zu vergreifen und konnte endlich das menuprob meiner page beheben.. 



ich glaub ich bin verliebt..


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ rasaldul
> sind wohl alle "on the road" an den feiertagen..
> 
> ...




hat da in der mitte der blitz eingeschlagen? ist das DIE erleuchtung? macht mac blind? wie heissen die ausserirdischen rechds un lings? fragen über fragen...

machtsichsorgenumwhoarrior
flo


----------



## ibislover (27. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sind Harman Kardon lautsprecher, auch sound dildos genannt!  

derdermorgenzudeneidgenossenfährtundnenschneemenschenuntersatzabholt,
phil


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Dezember 2002)

... mit den augen wieder geht nimm das da whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaa






da geht einem doch das herzerl auf. el dib wird damit knapp geschlagen.     

man(n)/frau beachte die geschmackvolle abstimmung der orange und grüntöne   

sowünschichmirmehr
flo

*grüne wildgrippers* rulen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> sind Harman Kardon lautsprecher, auch sound dildos genannt!
> ...



da ist aber der kern der frage noch nicht beantwortet    
und saund machen die auch  ganz was neues



derinderlagewäreschneemenschentransporteurenaufzulauern
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (27. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> derinderlagewäreschneemenschentransporteurenaufzulauern
> flo *



trau dich!  
du glaubst aber nich was da für urkräfte frei würden, will mir einer diesen "unseeeren schatz" klauen.

gruss,
phil


----------



## ibislover (27. Dezember 2002)

manchmal haben diese jungs ja ganz nette bikes, nur verschandeln sie manchmal auch nette bikes ganz nett!  







/phil


----------



## luki (28. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> trau dich!
> ...



luki
derdirinderhohlengassemiteinerarmbrustauflauernwirdundroeslizumablenkenmissbrauchenwill.

wodudennholenschneemensch???


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von luki _
> *
> 
> luki
> ...



neftenbach, und da isser jetzt schon  

klugschei$$erwieimmer
flo


----------



## cdeger (28. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von luki _
> *
> 
> luki
> ...



Staabi. S T A A A A B I I I !!!


----------



## roesli (28. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von luki _
> *
> 
> luki
> ...



Dagegen! - Dagegen!


----------



## roesli (28. Dezember 2002)

tu ich mich! - mit schlimmen Rädern und schrägen Fahrern!


----------



## roesli (28. Dezember 2002)

...weil wir grad dabei sind - noch eine schaurig schöne Lackierung... - die Marke nennt sich übrigens Sofa King.....


----------



## ibislover (28. Dezember 2002)

hi,

da hat es doch ein schlingel von schwabe geschafft euch unbemerkt einen wirklich in einem sehr guten zustand befindlcihen schneemenschen unter der nase wegzuschnappen!   

und luki, ich habe dich in der gasse gesehen, deshalb bin ich frech auf der hauptstraße gefahren!  


bildervomschwulettenarcmitpurpelaccutraxundatacgibtesmorgen,
phil


----------



## whoa (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> hat da in der mitte der blitz eingeschlagen? ist das DIE erleuchtung? macht mac blind? wie heissen die ausserirdischen rechds un lings? fragen über fragen...
> 
> ...



1. ja, hat der blitz eingeschlagen.. 
2. nee, die konnt ich auf dem bild nich festhalten.. 
3. nee, mac verursacht lediglich stark erhöhten speichelfluss.. 
4. hat ja phil schon beantwortet.. 

p.s. ich hab ein bild vom absoluten hammer oldschool gerät gemacht.. freut euch..! 

p.p.s. also mein meta mit splatterlackierung war schöner, auch ohne wildgripper..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (29. Dezember 2002)

... statt dieser twentyniner a.k.a trekking bike 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

..

.
.












findetscooterechtnützlich   
flo


----------



## singlestoph (29. Dezember 2002)

sein bike ist übrigens ein 88cd


----------



## singlestoph (29. Dezember 2002)

auch


----------



## ZeFlo (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *sein bike ist übrigens ein 88cd *



ist das roesli in einem früheren leben? oder sein papi? oder sein jüngerer bruder? oder die reinkarnation von bob roll?

fragen die der erörterung harren 


und noch was zum vorabendlichen gruseln:







hachhieristsheimelig
flo


----------



## polo (29. Dezember 2002)

Man, man, man

da wir beständig weitergepostet...

habe gerade ca. 20. Sekunden INetZugang, Servus an den Classic-Haufen, muß weiter, es wartet BIER


----------



## lebaron (29. Dezember 2002)

back again..........


----------



## roesli (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ist das roesli in einem früheren leben? oder sein papi? oder sein jüngerer bruder? oder die reinkarnation von bob roll?
> ...



Dagegen! - mein Clan weder aus wie Blindgänger-Zitronies noch wachsen meiner Sippe Champignons aus dem Kopf oder fährt jemand C'dale - das überlass ich Zahnärzten, "Mountain Bike"-Tests-Glaubenden, Bier-aus-dem-Glas-Trinkern und Gelbe-Jacker-Tragern  

Bobbkle ist doch hoffentlich noch nicht tot, oder??


----------



## joe yeti (29. Dezember 2002)

hi,

auch wieder da! 

joe


----------



## phatlizard (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *hi,
> 
> auch wieder da!
> ...



Na Joe, wie war es in der Niveau-Schule? Haben sie dir anständiges Benehmen beigebracht und sind wir immer noch wie früher?

Hmmm eine Seite in einer Woche - sowas macht Basti normalerweise bei einer Tasse Tee mit Dinchen ... !!!!

Wenn man sich nicht selber um alles kümmer!

"Gentlemen - start your engines!"

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Na Joe, wie war es in der Niveau-Schule? Haben sie dir anständiges Benehmen beigebracht und sind wir immer noch wie früher?
> ...



juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu krise überwunden (klasse großer  )

DINCHEN........der is net schlecht dat muss ich ihr mal vorschlagen...naja

@joe

kannst du uns jetzt was bei bringen nach ner woche des lehrens und lernens.........

*freut sich dat er ferien hat und hatte*


----------



## lebaron (30. Dezember 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1986000093&category=33503

ps nach dem klicken bite boxen aufdrehen


----------



## phatlizard (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu krise überwunden (klasse großer  )
> *



Krise? Mid-Life? Pickel? ... ich weiss nix von einer Krise!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (30. Dezember 2002)

nivaue schule wie schreibt man das?

also ich sage mal wie sind wie früher! oder? werdet schon sehen

joe


----------



## phatlizard (30. Dezember 2002)

... Dein bester Freund - endlich enttarnt ... !!!


----------



## joe yeti (30. Dezember 2002)

wuste schon immer das der ein böser bube is

aber das is nich mein freund 

wie war das no war for oil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Dezember 2002)

... für den Aufzug hätte Sadam schon ne Bombe in den Vorgarten verdient - aber nicht gleich ganz Bagdad plattmachen!


----------



## joe yeti (30. Dezember 2002)

ja nie jemand behauptet das sadam kein verbrecher is

aber die lösung wäre beide auf ne einsame insel mit hundert eisbären die hunger haben

joe


----------



## joe yeti (30. Dezember 2002)

das is aus brodie geworden! ich sag nur die welt is böse!


----------



## LASER (30. Dezember 2002)

Hi!


Nee, im Ernst? Sorry, falls ich den Gag nicht kapiere... 


Gruß und


----------



## phatlizard (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von LASER _
> *
> Nee, im Ernst? Sorry, falls ich den Gag nicht kapiere...
> *



Na trotzdem schön, dass wir darüber gesprochen haben ...


----------



## joe yeti (30. Dezember 2002)

wie du versehen den gage nich du bis hier im classic forum fertigmacher!

joe


----------



## joe yeti (30. Dezember 2002)

jetzt war ich eine woche in der besserungsanstalt komme wieder poste räder und werde nich mehr verstanden!

und ich sag noch´zu der anstaltärtztin ne ich will die medizin in einnehmen.

joe


----------



## phatlizard (30. Dezember 2002)

... Du warst doch so brav - darfst Dich nicht von jedem Hobby-Fertigmacher gleich aus dem Takt bringen lassen ...  

Ich finde es ja auch viel erschreckender, was aus Cracknfail geworden ist!

Die Welt ist schlecht ... ! Naja immerhin, mit dem Bock würd ich Transalp mitfahren!


----------



## joe yeti (30. Dezember 2002)

eine woche in der besserungsanstalt und dann so was !

oh je was is aus cd geworden und das is noch nich alle da test ja auch noch supermario ein alte cd im mtmag!

joe

Ps: is dein messanger aus?


----------



## joe yeti (30. Dezember 2002)

habe ganz unbemerkt 8300 voll gemacht! 

wir sind wieder da und jetzt immer auf classic bedacht!

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Dezember 2002)

... und Seite 333 hast Du auch noch geschafft ... Held! 

Hier noch was zum neidisch werden ... ich will Schnee!


----------



## lebaron (30. Dezember 2002)

und ich dachte wir hätten tiefgründige themen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=384394#post384394



party on guys....un immer schön das hirn in der schublade lassen


----------



## phatlizard (30. Dezember 2002)

da wären dann noch zwei Rennräder, die in Deinem Geschmacksbereich liegen sollten! So bunt ohne Drogen ...


----------



## Martin M (30. Dezember 2002)

brauchen wir ja nicht zu reden. Ist halt eine Droge für sich.

Aber bei der #2 kann ich keinen Schriftzug enddecken. Entweder gibt es noch so kranke Geister, oder mein Bildschirm macht endgültig schlapp


----------



## phatlizard (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin M _
> *
> Aber bei der #2 kann ich keinen Schriftzug enddecken. Entweder gibt es noch so kranke Geister, oder mein Bildschirm macht endgültig schlapp  *



Da hat die Wirkung des LSD aufgehört bevor er den Landshark Schriftzug draufmalen konnte ...!


----------



## joe yeti (30. Dezember 2002)

??


----------



## lebaron (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *?? *



die mahen dir so ziemlich jedes rad wenn drogen und preis stimmen


----------



## joe yeti (30. Dezember 2002)

habe was gegen drogen! zahle leiber bar wenn ich so ein teil will und wenn noch mal ein bike dann von germans! 

joe


----------



## phatlizard (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *habe was gegen drogen! zahle leiber bar wenn ich so ein teil will und wenn noch mal ein bike dann von germans!
> /B]*


*

Da hat meine Gehirnwäsche ja gefruchtet ...!

Ach Joe, dann nehmen wir uns den nackten Rahmen, einen Farbenkasten, einen Bierkasten und los geht der Spass ...

Was Landshark kann - können wir schon lang ... !!

phaty*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (30. Dezember 2002)

ihr scheint den schriftzug wirklich nich zu sehen.. tz tz tz.. 

BLINDFLANSCHE


----------



## joe yeti (30. Dezember 2002)

so sehe ich das auch, aber is bier keine droge?

  

und wenne da ein zebra germans das wäre geil!


joe


----------



## phatlizard (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *ihr scheint den schriftzug wirklich nich zu sehen.. tz tz tz..
> 
> BLINDFLANSCHE  *



KLUGSCHEI$$ER!!!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *so sehe ich das auch, aber is bier keine droge?
> *



Als zukünftiger Teilnehmer des GBBC musst du langsam kapieren, dass Bier ein Isotonisches Getränk ist!


----------



## lebaron (30. Dezember 2002)

macht mal schön weiter BASTI GEHT SCHRAUBEN


----------



## joe yeti (30. Dezember 2002)

ich habe jetzt meinen bildschirm an die decke geschraubt und sehe jetzt den schriftzug!

ohne witz ganz deutlich!

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (30. Dezember 2002)

Da will euch ein böser Reiter Konkurrenz machen! Es fehlen nur noch 330 Seiten 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39412


----------



## joe yeti (30. Dezember 2002)

nur noch 330 seiten dann mal ran jungs ! wettbewerb is ja alles!

joe


----------



## luki (30. Dezember 2002)

... und bei dem schei§§, den die schreiben werden sie uns das fürchten nie lernen


----------



## phatlizard (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Da will euch ein böser Reiter Konkurrenz machen! Es fehlen nur noch 330 Seiten
> ] *



Die ignoriere ich doch nicht mal ... !

Wollen wir mal wieder zum wesentlichen zurückkommen - das ist Singlespeed-Polly (links) und Laura ... die ca. 190 grosse ... was auch immer! Ich mein sie ist 190 gross das reicht doch ... !






lechz ...

phaty
Auf nach England!


----------



## onespeed (30. Dezember 2002)

ähmmmm...

ich nehm dann die 190 perle... ne kleine hab ich ja schon


----------



## phatlizard (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *ähmmmm...
> 
> ich nehm dann die 190 perle... ne kleine hab ich ja schon  *



Hab gerade erfahren, sie sei die Freundin eines Englischen Cannondale-Händlers!!!

Da hört der Spass dann auf ... !  

Mister Phat


----------



## lebaron (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Hab gerade erfahren, sie sei die Freundin eines Englischen Cannondale-Händlers!!!
> ...



das ginge dann ja richtung goteslästerung


denn WIR WISSEN god must have tits


----------



## go-dirt (30. Dezember 2002)

beim heiligen scalpel, was ein scharfes einsneunzig gerät! 

nilZ


warum geht mir gerade das wort alu-büchse durch den kopf?  
okok, ich zahl  ja schon freiwillig 10,- in die chauvikasse...


----------



## joe yeti (31. Dezember 2002)

kaum 190 frau am bild und das nievau (oder wie heist da?)

is weg Tststststststststts

so geht das nich tststststst

joe


----------



## phatlizard (31. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *kaum 190 frau am bild und das nievau (oder wie heist da?)
> 
> is weg Tststststststststts
> ...



"Deutschland ischt gerettet ... Wir brauchen mehr Schwein-Kram"

... das hat jetzt mal wieder keine Sau verstanden ... !!!

So Joe jetzt sollten wir mal ein paar Bike Bilder hochfahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (31. Dezember 2002)

Leopard von KLEIN!


----------



## phatlizard (31. Dezember 2002)

Goldregen


----------



## phatlizard (31. Dezember 2002)

... wird es gefaltet, dann passt es besser in den Gelben Sack!


----------



## lebaron (31. Dezember 2002)

wieder zu hause


----------



## phatlizard (31. Dezember 2002)

... ist mir fast ein bisschen peinlich ...!


----------



## rasaldul (31. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... ist mir fast ein bisschen peinlich ...! *



Wieso denn? Ist doch nur eine CD Lefty-Anlehnung, nicht mal eine richtige Kopie. Ist übrigens von USE (weil man´s nicht richtig lesen kann - ich zumindest nicht), die sind ja bekanntlich auch Engländer und ich finde die Gabel passt sehr gut zum Orange.


----------



## phatlizard (31. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> * ... und ich finde die Gabel passt sehr gut zum Orange. *



Darum isses mir ja auch so peinlich!!!  

Die Gabel ist der Hammer - hat sogar meine 120 kg ohne Murren verarbeitet!

phaty
Very British

Ach ja hier noch was für die Gewichts-Fanatiker ... 4,67 kg - das sollte mich nicht aushalten!


----------



## lebaron (31. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Darum isses mir ja auch so peinlich!!!
> ...




DAS ist leicht

4.166>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> REKORD

www.lightbike.de/


----------



## rasaldul (31. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind beides eigentlich keine Bikes mehr, außer für die Eisdiele vielleicht. Ich würde sie eher als ein "schweres Paar schnelle Schuhe" bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (31. Dezember 2002)

da mache ich mal weiter!


----------



## lebaron (31. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> Das sind beides eigentlich keine Bikes mehr, außer für die Eisdiele vielleicht. Ich würde sie eher als ein "schweres Paar schnelle Schuhe" bezeichnen.  *




och naja bei meinem gewicht wäre das glaube ich noch machbar.....

basti
"the lihgtweight-man"


----------



## lebaron (31. Dezember 2002)

und ausserdem hat das von mir gepostete die mit abstand schönsten schaltkomponenten EVER


----------



## joe yeti (31. Dezember 2002)

und übrigens basti was für ein bike hast du gepostet?

und ich poste weiter!


----------



## lebaron (31. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *und übrigens basti was für ein bike hast du gepostet?
> 
> und ich poste weiter! *




mönsch joe...DEN LINK SOLST DU KLICKEN


----------



## lebaron (31. Dezember 2002)

...















und den rest der story hier www.lightbike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (31. Dezember 2002)

naja und was es mit den parts auf sich hat gibbet ja da zu lesen


----------



## joe yeti (31. Dezember 2002)

löcher bohren und so!


das teil is geil jonny bike


----------



## lebaron (31. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *löcher bohren und so!
> 
> 
> das teil is geil jonny bike *



mag ja sein nur kannst du net abstreiten dat et endlos geil aussieht


----------



## phatlizard (31. Dezember 2002)

... sieht endlos geil aus - das Lightbike sieht aus wie ne Erbsendose ohne Etiketten!


----------



## lebaron (31. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... sieht endlos geil aus - das Lightbike sieht aus wie ne Erbsendose ohne Etiketten! *



tritt in die eier

naja gut gegen das cielo kommt es beileibe net an das stimmt


----------



## lebaron (31. Dezember 2002)

aber stell dir doch mal das cielo mit den komponenten vom lightbike vor.naa bis auf die gabel...


----------



## phatlizard (31. Dezember 2002)

Auf nach Las Vegas nächstes Jahr ... da kann man sich Eurobike/IFMA echt schenken!


----------



## joe yeti (31. Dezember 2002)

fast ein yeti!


----------



## lebaron (31. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *fast ein yeti! *



wenn das der koko.........der freut sich...wer gefälschte yetis fährt freut sich auch über fell am bike


----------



## phatlizard (31. Dezember 2002)

Schönen Gruss von Laura!

Sie ist sehr geschmeichelt über die Aufmerksamkeit, wir werden sie in Thetford zur SSEM2003 treffen und sie ist ... *19 ... !!!* 

phaty
geht jetzt schmachten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (31. Dezember 2002)

gehen alle nur noch wegen laura zur em!

ich ich gehe nur wegem radfahren!

und phaty warum schmachtest du nur noch!

es gibt doch auch hier nette frauen 

also locker bleiben!

joe

ps: basti wird demnächst wahnsinnig weil er nich weis in welchen forum wir uns angemeldet haben!


----------



## joe yeti (31. Dezember 2002)

sofort grüsse von mir zurück!

joederdochwegenlaurazuemfährt!


----------



## phatlizard (31. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *sofort grüsse von mir zurück!
> 
> joederdochwegenlaurazuemfährt! *



Alles andere hätte ich Dir auch nicht geglaubt!!!

Ich fahr wegen Sara ... !!!


----------



## joe yeti (31. Dezember 2002)

alleine schone wegen seite xx!

joedersichbesondersaufsarafreutbesondersweildienicht190isundaußerdemmussichdabeiihrnochwasschauen!


----------



## DocSnyder (31. Dezember 2002)




----------



## phatlizard (1. Januar 2003)

*FU*KING HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! * 

An alle Fertigmacher!!!

 

phaty
der nur auf Parties mit Internetanschluss geht!!!


----------



## nils (1. Januar 2003)

Und zum Anfang ein wenig Bikeporno:


----------



## nils (1. Januar 2003)

und gleich noch eins:


----------



## nils (1. Januar 2003)

recht hübsche Ausfallenden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (1. Januar 2003)

genauso an alle ein 

schönes neues jahr, hoch lebe der fertigmacher!



    


joe


----------



## itz (1. Januar 2003)

Ja wie Bikes zur Jahreswende und wo sind die nackten Frauen, man fasst es nicht ... naja egal, ansonsten nen guten Rutsch .. mittlerweile ja schon nachträglich 

P.S:Basti
Eh Nadinchen lebt Basti noch ?!?... und verdammt noch mal, warum hab ich nicht Deine Telefon Nummer ?!

Chris


----------



## joe yeti (1. Januar 2003)

bitte schön


----------



## phatlizard (1. Januar 2003)

... den besten IT Fachmann der besten Boygroup der Welt - SOKO KOKO!!!


----------



## itz (1. Januar 2003)

Ja geht doch  .... ausserdem bin ich gerührt, beinahe schon gequirlt, so nette postings mitten in der Nacht, und das auch nur weil ich zum Schlafen noch zu voll bin  ...... jetzt brauch ich nur noch jemanden der den verdammten Kreisel im Hirn ausschaltet  

Alkohol und Grass ...Hilfe NIKI!!!

Chris


----------



## joe yeti (1. Januar 2003)

hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (1. Januar 2003)

Guckt die wirklich so beim Radeln als ob sie poppen will?!?


----------



## joe yeti (1. Januar 2003)

soko koko is ne boygroup?

ich glaube ich spinne?!

joe


----------



## joe yeti (1. Januar 2003)

niki


----------



## itz (1. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *soko koko is ne boygroup
> *



... aber 100% .. die coolste noch dazu!!!

Chris


----------



## joe yeti (1. Januar 2003)

itz, bitte sage das das nich stimmt ich mag keine boygroups

und jetzt weis ich was ihr in england wollt ihr wollt singen

und strippen gab doch da mal so nen film mit bergarbeitern

ihr tiere


----------



## lebaron (1. Januar 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEAR ----------------  IHR SÄCKE 


mann mann mann......frisch aus dem bett gepellt ....... von phaty ins neue jahr reingegrüßtdingsbumst.......phaty kennt jetzt nadine......ich war um halb 8 zu hause...... itz bekommt meine nummer noch (auch wenn ich sicher bin ihm die schon geschickt zu haben)..........nils postet "MEINE" bohemians......nix für ungut aber die hatte ich schon .....naja waren ja auch schon in der vergessenheit verschollen --- FAST..........so mien erstes 2003-posting is auch fast zu ende und .......NEEE

JETZT IST SCHLUß



PUNKT ------------ .


----------



## phatlizard (1. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> * ....... von phaty ins neue jahr reingedingsbumst....... *



Echt jetzt???????


----------



## lebaron (1. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Echt jetzt???????  *



naja gut vielleicht net reingeBUMST aber auf jeden fall gedingst

wie auch immer war lustig


----------



## phatlizard (1. Januar 2003)

Die neuste Autogramm-Karte der SOKO-KOKO







v.l.n.r. Itz, Koko, phaty, ben, rikman

Nur Basti ist leider nicht im Bild der ist mit Nadinchen in der Betty-Ford-Klinik und versucht von seiner Tee-Sucht runterzukommen!

oooooooops I did it again!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (1. Januar 2003)

Hallo Ferdischmacher...

Ich wünsch euch alles gute für 2003!!!

und dasß der GBBC rockt!!!!

Grüße aus Wien...

Alex/Altitude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (1. Januar 2003)

ich finde das nur ekelig!!!

löst euch sofort auf!!

joe


----------



## bsg (1. Januar 2003)

Hallo allerseits,

Euch allen einen guten Start in das neue Jahr ! Hoffe Ihr hattet alle einen guten Rutsch und seid nicht zu tief abgerutscht *ggg*

@yeti-joe: Vorsicht, wenn Du unsere Boygroup schlecht machst dann kommen unsere Groupies und machen dich platt ...

Have a nice day,

Ben


----------



## nils (1. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR ----------------  IHR SÄCKE
> 
> ..........nils postet "MEINE" bohemians......nix für ungut aber die hatte ich schon .....naja waren ja auch schon in der vergessenheit verschollen --- FAST*



Oooops, tschuldigung, muß ich wohl verpasst haben...


----------



## phatlizard (1. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *
> @yeti-joe: Vorsicht, wenn Du unsere Boygroup schlecht machst dann kommen unsere Groupies und machen dich platt ...
> *



Und über unsere "sexuelle Orientierung" geben wir keine Auskunft!


----------



## lebaron (1. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Oooops, tschuldigung, muß ich wohl verpasst haben... *



halb so wild..........is doch gut so sonst hätten wir alle vergessen wie hübsch die sind


----------



## phatlizard (1. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> halb so wild..........is doch gut so sonst hätten wir alle vergessen wie hübsch die sind *



Ja Basti ... Du bist ja auch der einzige, der den gesamten Fertigmacher auswendig kann ... also etwas mehr Tolleranz bitte!


----------



## lebaron (1. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ja Basti ... Du bist ja auch der einzige, der den gesamten Fertigmacher auswendig kann ... also etwas mehr Tolleranz bitte!  *



LOL

stimmt ja .......*macht sich sorgen um sich selbst*

thema toleranz....ich hab doch geschrieben das es inordnung war.....


----------



## phatlizard (1. Januar 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (1. Januar 2003)

Airborne Baby ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (1. Januar 2003)

meine sexuelle richtung is ja wohl klar oder phaty; was meinst du?

   

joe


----------



## phatlizard (1. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *meine sexuelle richtung is ja wohl klar oder phaty; was meinst du?
> *



Klar war ne Spitzen-Nacht mit Dir Hase .... !!!

"Backstreet 's back alright!"


----------



## joe yeti (1. Januar 2003)

wie mein grosspapa schon sagte !

wahre liebe gibt es nur unter männer!  

joe


----------



## chainsaw (1. Januar 2003)

der beste platz um die mehrheit zu erreichen und grinsend ins neue jahr zu cruisen!!!


Prost Neujahr euch allen und happy trails


----------



## lebaron (2. Januar 2003)

und weil ich hier unter gleichgesinnten bin und verstanden werde kommt hier mein wahrscheinlich sinnlosestes-sinnvolles posting meines viel zu jungen lebens


AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

so jetzt haben einige neuen gesprächsstoff, ich wurde verstanden (voneinigen wenigen)und habe mir luft gemacht


basti
dem es jetzt besser geht


----------



## onespeed (2. Januar 2003)

moin mädels,
ich wünsch euch natürlich auch ein frohes und ereignisreiches 2003!!!

und nicht vergessen!!! onenightstands werden jetzt teurer... ab heute gibt es dosenpfand  


   

andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> und nicht vergessen!!! onenightstands werden jetzt teurer... ab heute gibt es dosenpfand
> *



wohl eher die onespeedstands! 10 in die Chauvi-Kasse!


----------



## phatlizard (2. Januar 2003)

Ich hab mit dem Plakat üüüüüüüüüberhaupt nix zu tun ... ehrlich ... !

phaty!


----------



## onespeed (2. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> wohl eher die onespeedstands! 10 in die Chauvi-Kasse! *



wie jetzt... chauvi-kasse

ich denk das is ne...





 
andi


----------



## phatlizard (2. Januar 2003)

... in der Männerecke!






Andi ich hab Dich vermisst ... !


----------



## onespeed (2. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Andi ich hab Dich vermisst ... ! *



du rührst mich zu tränen


----------



## phatlizard (2. Januar 2003)




----------



## ZeFlo (2. Januar 2003)

... was ganz anderes  

endlich mal code verständlich erklärt


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Januar 2003)

... dieser särfär zwar grauslig langsam heute - der wurde wohl abgezogen und nicht umgezogen -  

aber einer geht noch  

 soich anne teiffi dia weiberleit! 







so schaugts aus mander - obacht also   

vorsichtistbesserwiekopflos
flo


----------



## joe yeti (3. Januar 2003)

du machst dich!

respekt!!!


joe 


ps: un das hat sogar niveau (oder wie schreibt man(n)das?


----------



## ibislover (3. Januar 2003)

gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... was ganz anderes
> 
> endlich mal code verständlich erklärt      *



Da sag noch mal einer Informatiker wären nich witzig..  ..mein Lieblingswitz! 
Ob ich den in meine mdl. Prüfung einbau..? 
Sitzen ja nur Männer in meinem Prüfungsausschuss..


----------



## phatlizard (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *und das hat sogar niveau (oder wie schreibt man(n)das? *



Ich glaub das schreibt man jetzt so:







.. und ausserdem kann man es jetzt auch in Dosen kaufen!!!

phaty


----------



## whoa (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *du machst dich!
> 
> respekt!!!
> ...



extrem lange leitung joe..!


----------



## joe yeti (3. Januar 2003)

hat nievau was mit gleitcreme zu tun?


----------



## whoa (3. Januar 2003)

ein BMX-Ti-Freilauf für 148.- EUR.. 

Porno hoch 3


----------



## Altitude (3. Januar 2003)

Unser Klo soll schöner werden...


@whoa & polo

Die Trikots sind nun aprilfrisch auf den Weg zu euch...


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Da sag noch mal einer Informatiker wären nich witzig..  *



beschimpf mich nicht du auch noch 
ich bin KEIN informatiker  
höchstens 'nen informatiker dompteur 



> *Ob ich den in meine mdl. Prüfung einbau..?
> Sitzen ja nur Männer in meinem Prüfungsausschuss..  *



verstehen die das überhaupt 

zuleichterunterhaltungneigend
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> extrem lange leitung joe..!  *




*... WORD ...* 


bastiimitator
flo


----------



## whoa (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> beschimpf mich nicht du auch noch
> ich bin KEIN informatiker *



du nich, aber ich - in 2 wochen zumindest.. 





> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> verstehen die das überhaupt
> 
> ...



haben den hier überhaupt alle gerafft, ick will ja keene nicks nennen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (3. Januar 2003)

... nicht 

aber den sischa   zur sischaheit hab ich den gag markiert


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Januar 2003)

... was für den prüfungsauschuss, passend zur saison


----------



## whoa (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... nicht
> 
> aber den sischa   zur sischaheit hab ich den gag markiert   *



wie jetzt georg hat nur 4 finga..?


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Januar 2003)

... das *SCHÄRFSTE* was die u.s. of a. zu bieten hat!


ich sach nur......... weibaaaaaaaa 

aber 8tung erst ab 18! 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.














soundnunistschluss
flo


----------



## lebaron (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 oohhh shut the f... up!



BASTI
*der keinen imitator nötig hat*


----------



## phatlizard (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> BASTI
> *der keinen imitator nötig hat* *



... den *Niemand!* imitieren kann ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ... den Niemand! imitieren kann ... ! *



danke.......für die blumen........

es gibt eben doch leute auf die man zählen kann


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> oohhh shut the f... up!
> ...




 aber 'nen versuch ist's wert  

orginale sind selten zu toppen 

ciao
flo


----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2003)

Basti ersetzt Ullrich bei Telekom!!!

Keine Macht den Drogen!


----------



## joe yeti (4. Januar 2003)

die die fruchtzwerge nachbringt!!


----------



## joe yeti (4. Januar 2003)

is das mit dem racebike ein wink mit dem zaunpfahl!!

überleg mal genau!


joe


----------



## whoa (4. Januar 2003)

..mal 'n paar silvester pics.


----------



## whoa (4. Januar 2003)

pic2


----------



## whoa (4. Januar 2003)

pic3


----------



## whoa (4. Januar 2003)

pic4


----------



## whoa (4. Januar 2003)

auch die beste party endet irgendwann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (4. Januar 2003)

..im chaos.


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *die die fruchtzwerge nachbringt!!   *




und wenn der bube trotz dieser unterstützung weiterhin eher tee und corny riegeln angetan ist, anstatt anständig zu trainieren,
dann gibts ja auch noch diese methode den trainingsfleiss zu steigern     

ich sach nur *GOD BLESS AMERICA*


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *..im chaos.  *



... alles eine frage der organisation und des publikums


----------



## lebaron (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *is das mit dem racebike ein wink mit dem zaunpfahl!!
> 
> überleg mal genau!
> ...



wie meinen


----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2003)

Mal schauen, ob der Fertigmacher wirklich von allen gelesen wird ... 

Wer hat einen Scanner und die neue Bike? Ich brauch ein Bild von dem Leserbike! Nicht für mich ...  Meine Freunde in USA wollen alle Speedhub fahren ... naja ich kann sie nicht davon abbringen!

Aber das Rewell sieht schon sehr clean aus ... 

Ach ja Herr Lesewitz! Guter Bericht - geht auch ohne Mondlandungen - respekt!

Und das meine ich jetzt auch mal gaaaaaaanz ehrlich!!!

phaty
Manchmal muss ein Mann einfach tun was ein Mann tun muss!


----------



## lebaron (4. Januar 2003)

*bin auch gespannt*


----------



## nils (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wer hat einen Scanner und die neue Bike? Ich brauch ein Bild von dem Leserbike! Nicht für mich ...  Meine Freunde in USA wollen alle Speedhub fahren ... naja ich kann sie nicht davon abbringen!*



Scanner ja, die neue Bike nein, aber mal schauen vielleicht kann ich ja noch eine organisieren...

Aber wieso willst du deine Freunde von der Speedhub abbringen? Es gibt nichts geileres!!


----------



## ibislover (4. Januar 2003)

unseren rasenden jounalisten herrn deger!
der könnte dir auch sehr geiles bild von nem speedhub bike schicken!  

gruss,
phil


----------



## singlestoph (4. Januar 2003)

und noch zwei bilder mehr davon
jetzt im singlespeed forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *und noch zwei bilder mehr davon
> jetzt im singlespeed forum *



hatte icz schon so um seite40 glaub ich

trotzdem eins der geilsten bikes dieses threats!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> hatte icz schon so um seite40 glaub ich
> *



Basti irgendwann lass ich per Fernzündung Deinen Computer in die Luft jagen für so einen Spruch ... !

*GUTES THEMA!!!!* 

Speedhub-Bikes bitte!!!

phaty

14fu*kingSpeeds???


----------



## lebaron (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Basti irgendwann lass ich per Fernzündung Deinen Computer in die Luft jagen für so einen Spruch ... !
> ...



LOL

ja ja is ja gut großer

aber ich muss dat irgendwie immer machen da kommt so ne innere stimme und sagt "basti poste!"


----------



## joe yeti (4. Januar 2003)

das is der wahnsinn in dir    

joe


----------



## SteffenScott (4. Januar 2003)

schau mal wie es bei mir aufn tisch aussah is zwar 3monate her als ich stolze 16 geworden bin aber egal 

ich wette jetzt kommt irgend son spruch wie kinderparty oder so.
ein glück ein paar leutz ham bei mir geschlaffen das ich nich alles selber aufräumen musst


----------



## SteffenScott (4. Januar 2003)

hab ja das bil vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. Januar 2003)

nettes fest

und wo bist du?


----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *schau mal wie es bei mir aufn tisch aussah is zwar 3monate her als ich stolze 16 geworden bin aber egal
> 
> ich wette jetzt kommt irgend son spruch wie kinderparty oder so.
> ein glück ein paar leutz ham bei mir geschlaffen das ich nich alles selber aufräumen musst *



Was ist bloss aus den guten alten Kindergeburtstagen bei McDonalds geworden!!!!

An dem Tisch sitzen aber auch ein paar die sind erst 12 oder so ... 

Die Mädels sind definitiv noch nicht legal abschleppbar - immer wenn es interessant wird, ist Koko nicht in der Nähe!

phaty


----------



## nimmersatt (4. Januar 2003)

sie wünschen - ich haben


----------



## rasaldul (4. Januar 2003)

leserbike


----------



## ibislover (4. Januar 2003)

mach mal kleiner und konprimier es nicht so stark!  
dann kommt es wesentlich besser!  

gruss,
phil


----------



## SteffenScott (4. Januar 2003)

ich bin der 5te von rechts nach links gesehn oder der 6te von links nach rechts.
legal sindse das nich sind erst 16.
die jüngsten da aufn bild sind 14

bei mc doof hab ich mit 10jahren oder so mal gefeiert das war lustig. dort gibt es doch diese kleinen räume mit bällen für kinder. wir haben uns dort drin beworfen und ein paar bälle sind hinter in die küche geflogen.

jaja die jugend heutzutage is total verdorben


keinen fällt auf das an der wand ein schönes fell hängt.
das isn wunderbarer partykeller und rechts vom bild is noch ne bar


----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2003)

War mir doch klar - auf den Fertigmacher kann man sich verlassen!!!

Das Leserbike ist wirklich sehr sehr schön ... !

Aber Speedies machen ein Bike eben schon sehr sauber!
Wer fährt denn eins - ausser Nils?






phaty


----------



## nils (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *14fu*kingSpeeds??? *



Yessssss, und hier das Bild (mit dem Teil war ich auch am Samstag der SSEM auf der Tour mit dabei):


----------



## nils (4. Januar 2003)

Wochenende, Hirn deaktiviert, Foto vergessen.... aber jetzt:


----------



## nils (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Aber Speedies machen ein Bike eben schon sehr sauber!
> *



Wie meinst du das jetzt mit sauber? Seit ich die Speedhub dran hab sieht das Teil immer öfter so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luki (4. Januar 2003)

hi pathy
ich fahre die speedhub zwar nicht (oder noch nicht) persönlich, aber in unserem laden haben wir jetzt dann bald 100 stück verkauft. vorzüglich alltags- und tourenfahrer. bis jetzt haben nur 2 probleme, wobei sie in beiden fällen eher psychologischer als technischer natur sind 
bei alu rahmen tönt es schon sehr laut, wenn du im 7. gang unterwegs bist. es gibt sie nur in der 32 loch variante... schwere fahrer... die absolut hässliche drehmomentstütze muss man mittels rohloffausfallenden oder basteln eliminieren. blechbriden an einem 1000euro teil finde ich ********!!!!

luki
der rohloff sau gut findet


----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *ich bin der 5te von rechts nach links gesehn oder der 6te von links nach rechts.
> legal sindse das nich sind erst 16.
> *



Du Held mit zwei Mädels auf dem Schoss!!!! Du musst unbedingt Singlespeeder werden - du hast das Zeug dazu! Bier, Babes, Bikes ...

Übrigens 16 Jahre ist *legal* in Deutschland ... wir kennen uns da aus ... wir von der SOKO KOKO!!!

phaty
sweet little 16 ... 

@nils: Du Sau
@luki: Verräter
@rasaldul: Vielen Dank für die email
@alle: was machen wir eigentlich um die Uhrzeit zu Hause???


----------



## DocSnyder (4. Januar 2003)

> Die Mädels sind definitiv noch nicht legal abschleppbar - immer wenn es interessant wird, ist Koko nicht in der Nähe!



 Der is gut. 



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Was ist bloss aus den guten alten Kindergeburtstagen bei McDonalds geworden!!!! *[



Ja, die 80er, das waren Zeiten.

*derselbermalaktivaneinemKiburzeltagbeiMcDonaldsteilgenommenhat*

DocSnyder


----------



## Altitude (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> @alle: was machen wir eigentlich um die Uhrzeit zu Hause??? *



Ich tu arbeiten und du???


----------



## joe yeti (4. Januar 2003)

hier mal ein bild von einem 

joe


----------



## joe yeti (4. Januar 2003)

also hier einer von den jungs!


----------



## lebaron (4. Januar 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *also hier einer von den jungs! *



Das ist doch der Typ, der bei SALSA die Farbklekse auf die Jellybeans gemalt hat ...! Eindeutig ... José und sein klein Freund ElNinio ... !

Senior Phato


----------



## SteffenScott (4. Januar 2003)

dann gebt mir doch mal ein singelspeeder. ich bin nur ein armer junge der partys macht, viele freunde hat usw.

aber das is sooo anstrengend ohne gänge.

ich kenn mich mit dem gesetzen nich aus aber war das nich erst ab 18legal.
aber egal gesetze sind da um gebrochen zu werden.

ich hatte schonmal mit dem gedanken gespielt mein 2rad als singlespeeder umzubauen, wirklich viel arbeit isses ja eigentlich nich aber nur ein gang.

Also alkohol vertrag ich auch genug das is auch nich das prob an der geschichte.
ich darf aber vorn fahrn nix trinken sonst wird das noch anstrengender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (4. Januar 2003)

wenigstens macht ihr euch einmal nich lustig über mich.
erst mitn alter.
und dann mitn "gartenzaun" ihr kunstbanausen da warn gutes colnago rennrad mit aufn bild aber das hat man schlecht gesehn.

aber erstmal


----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *dann gebt mir doch mal ein singelspeeder. ich bin nur ein armer junge der partys macht, viele freunde hat usw.
> 
> aber das is sooo anstrengend ohne gänge.
> ...



Trinken, Zweitrad umbauen, Frauen, Gesetze brechen ...

Steffen ich hab Neuigkeiten für Dich ... Du *bist* schon ein Singlespeeder!


----------



## joe yeti (4. Januar 2003)

und wir alten singlespeester musten zur aufnahme flüsse durchschwimmen, durch brennende reifen springen, löwen fangen, bären verge.... und jetzt das!

echt gemein!!  

joe

ps:steffenscott, phatyführtwasimschildeweisabrnichwas


----------



## SteffenScott (4. Januar 2003)

ich glaub auch erstmal brauch ich nen singlespeeder vorher geht garnix.
mal sehn werd mir für mein scott bis nächste woche oder so erstmal ne neue gabel holen, mal gucken was an geld übrig bleibt.
wenn nich ich arbeit nochmal anfang februar für ne woche und dann wird das geld dann so angelegt.

was brauch ich eigentlich dafür. umwerfer kann wech schalthebel und die 2kettenblätter und die kassette.
kann ich dann einfach ein paar ringchen(keine ahnung wie man das nend) und das kleine kettenblatt und verdisch oder wie.


----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2003)

Da gehst Du einfach auf die Website vom Guru Greasy Pete und schaust Dir die Anleitung ... und schon wirst Du erhellt!!!

Man darf aber auch mit einem Schaltungs-Rad zum GBBC kommen und einfach das Schaltseil ausbauen ... ! 

Hauptsache Du hast Spass!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

Ich muss mal wieder schwimmen gehen ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (5. Januar 2003)

aber nicht du phaty 

sondern erika muss mir helfen


----------



## SteffenScott (5. Januar 2003)

schwimm nich zu weit raus

also bis mitte februar werd ich mein schul oder stadtrad wie ihr wollt als singlespeeder umbaun mal gucken ob ich das dann so lass.
glaub nich das ich vorher das geld hab, bin ja nur armer schüler und ne duke sl kost auch wieder 250. ich armer kerl


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

Och Du armer ... und ich dachte das sei Basti ... !






SteffenScott - glaub mir es geht auch für NULL, Nada, Zip, Nix, Lullu ... !!!

Soviel Schrott liegt überall rum ... !

phaty


----------



## Hein (5. Januar 2003)

...


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)




----------



## whoa (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> @alle: was machen wir eigentlich um die Uhrzeit zu Hause??? *


@ phaty
frag ich mich auch grad, aber ich wollte dann doch nich mit'm ÖPNV heimwärts gondeln.. 

@ st.scott
sollte ich mich jetzt genötigt fühlen auch 'n paar pics mit leuten, zu präsentieren.. 
aber irgendwie will ich mit einigen der anwesenden keinen ärger haben.. so wie phaty dat schon mal feststellen musste, vor zig seiten.. 

ich schneid mal was unverfängliches aus.. ohne gesichter und namensschilder..


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

Aber wie Italienerinnen sehen die nicht aus ...!!??






BASTI? Hatten wir die schon auf Seite 247?


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

Ich kann mich nicht dran satt sehen ... !!!


----------



## singlestoph (5. Januar 2003)

lieb fragst machen die dir vielleicht eine cx versiooooon


----------



## bsg (5. Januar 2003)

@singlestoph: nicht ganz korrekt, das muss heissen:

"wenn du ganz lieb fragst und ganz ganz viele kreditkarten auf den tisch legst machen die dir eine cx-version ..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> BASTI? Hatten wir die schon auf Seite 247?  *




ja ja is ja gut großer

@steffen....SINGLESPEEDER KOSTEN NIX........wie hier schon angeführt wurde....wenn du nix zahlen willst geht das auch ohne geld oder nimmst du für DEINE ARBEIT geld? überflüssiges zeugs abbauen gänge sperren, FERTIG

@whoa

ach naja ein paar party pics sind denke ich net schlecht

@joe

wo findest du denn immer meine urlaubsbilder......ich dachte die sache mit den schwimmflügel holt mich nicht mehr ein....MIST
ichbin aber auch immer nur aus den gleichen gründen wie unser charly brown im wasser gelieben..JA JA


----------



## SteffenScott (5. Januar 2003)

joar glaub auch die waren schonmal und die schönsten sind das ja auch nich wirklich


----------



## lebaron (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *joar glaub auch die waren schonmal und die schönsten sind das ja auch nich wirklich *



nee nee steffen ob die schon mal gewesen sid, dass war diesmal egal! 

hier ging es um höhere gewalt

und wenn dann sollten marzocchi bunnys eh so aussehen

ja ja die gab es auch schon phaty


----------



## lebaron (5. Januar 2003)

oder so


----------



## lebaron (5. Januar 2003)

*ODER AM LIEBSTEN SO:*


----------



## SteffenScott (5. Januar 2003)

das schaut schon besser aus. zumindestens die rechte vom bild auf der eurobike 02 sah ja mal total ******* aus. find ich


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *joar glaub auch die waren schonmal und die schönsten sind das ja auch nich wirklich *



Ja klar Grosser - gaaaaaanz grosses Kino ... gegen die Mädels, Die sich so auf Deinen Flaschendreher-Parties rumtreiben, kacken die Marzocchi-Girls schon sehr ab! Was für ein Glück, dass die Italiener da immer eine Ersatzspielerin  in petto haben... 

Und falls Du sie nicht kennen solltest, guck mal bei Papa im Kleiderschrank unter den Socken nach ...

phaty


----------



## lebaron (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> guck mal bei Papa im Kleiderschrank unter den Socken nach ...
> ...



wahrscheinlich genau neben der jenny dvd

marzocchi bunnys contra steffen .....ooooooooohhhhhhhh böse mischung


----------



## joe yeti (5. Januar 2003)

ihr immer mit euren unzähligen babes- bilder 

das is für mich das einzige wahre babes  

joe   

ps: und vor allem jugendfrei!!

meine königin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (5. Januar 2003)

ey ich hab nich gesacht das ich besser ausseh als die.
bei der party is zu mindestens eine von den beiden halb italienerin halb deutsche


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *ey ich hab nich gesacht das ich besser ausseh als die.
> bei der party is zu mindestens eine von den beiden halb italienerin halb deutsche *



Da musst du aber schwer aufpassen, dass der Papa die Kleine nicht auf Deinem Schoss erwischt - sonst musst Du gleich heiraten! ... ich kenn mich da aus ... Oooobacht ...! 

phaty the stallion


----------



## ibislover (5. Januar 2003)

/phil


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

Man beachte die Tatsache, dass es bei einem 24-Stunden-Rennen gesichtet wurde!!!

Respekt!

phaty


----------



## SteffenScott (5. Januar 2003)

der hat doch lange weile

mit 16 schon heiraten geht das nich erst ab 18.


----------



## nils (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *mit 16 schon heiraten geht das nich erst ab 18. *



Mit Zustimmung der Erziehungsberechtigten schon ab 16, also Obacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (5. Januar 2003)

von sowas hab ich auch nochn paar bilder aber angezogen also naja nich so halt wie egal.
mich kotzt das generve eher von meiner mutter an. na hast du ne freundin was macht ihr den so usw.
das is nervig.
aber wenn ich ne lehre hab dann hab ich meine ruhe


----------



## ibislover (5. Januar 2003)

im fertigmacher werden auch pubertätsprobleme duskutiert!    

@SteffenScott
augen zu und durch!  
deine mutti meint es doch nur gut!   


gruss,
phil


----------



## SteffenScott (5. Januar 2003)

ja ja die jugend heutzutage das is ein volk 

nur rauchen,saufen usw.

Mit einer ausnahme ich zähl  nur beim usw.   und saufen  mit


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

"... den ganzen Tag Haschisch spritze und Stromgitarre spielen!" ...

Keine Sorgen Steffen wir kriegen Dich schon gross!

phaty


----------



## ibislover (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Keine Sorgen Steffen wir kriegen Dich schon gross!
> 
> phaty *



oder besser nicht, denn aus dem jungen soll doch mal was werden!      


/phil


----------



## SteffenScott (5. Januar 2003)

mal gucken hab mich als kfz mechaniker beworben und dort wo ich ferienarbeit mach als verkäufer und zweiradmechaniker.

Ihr und mich groß ziehen der war gut. 
Ich will euch ja nich beleidigen aber ich will keine bierwanne bekommen das hat bei mir noch alles zeit.


----------



## ibislover (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *... aber ich will keine bierwanne bekommen das hat bei mir noch alles zeit. *



PHATY, das war jetzt aber ein schuß vor den bug!!   

@SteffenScott
das hat gesessen!   


/phil


----------



## whoa (5. Januar 2003)

flo Du alter Schweinehund...

tust Dir einfach die 125er Welle einverleiben, ohne mich zu informiern bzw. zu wecken.. that's not fair..  

ibeehzufrüherstundhassend 
whoa


----------



## joe yeti (5. Januar 2003)

oder


----------



## joe yeti (5. Januar 2003)

abstauber des jahres!!



ich bin der 8500er könig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


es kann nur einen geben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


juhuhuhuhuhuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *flo Du alter Schweinehund...
> 
> tust Dir einfach die 125er Welle einverleiben, ohne mich zu informiern bzw. zu wecken.. that's not fair..
> ...



*... life's a bitch ...*

 iihhbääääh oder schlaf des ungerechten   

und überhaupt 16:37h früh  in meinem alter wird man da schon wieder müde .....


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... life's a bitch ...
> *



... and then you marry one!


----------



## lebaron (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *abstauber des jahres!!
> 
> 
> ...



dein glück dat ick weg war!


----------



## whoa (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... life's a bitch ...
> ...



alles vor 18:00 is früh, zumindest am WE.. 

ich hoffe einfach mal, das die 125er Wellen noch öfters auftauchen werden.. wie mit den Steuersätzen, die's ja plötzlich ooch wie Sand am Meer gibt.
sachma was machste eigentlich mit 4 XC-Pro Headsets.. alter Hamster! 

p.s. hab beschlossen das "whoarrior" statt mit XT komplett mit XC-Pro auszustatten..


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> sachma was machste eigentlich mit 4 XC-Pro Headsets.. alter Hamster!
> ...



einfürroeslieinfürlukizweifürmich  

  für den entschluss whoarrior in xc pro erstrahlen zu lassen.

morgäään!
flo


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

Im Staate Washington ist es auch sehr schön ... !


----------



## onespeed (5. Januar 2003)

ich überleg gerade auf was ich mehr neidisch bin... auf den grandiosen ausblick oder das lecker merlin  

ok... lasst uns auf andere gedanken kommen


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

... tut das gut ... !!!


----------



## go-dirt (5. Januar 2003)

was zum thema gleichberechtigung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (5. Januar 2003)

im namen der männerecke...






hat mal jemand n' paar kleenex


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *was zum thema gleichberechtigung...  *



aber Nils Holgerson, auf Deinem Brodie kannst Du die nicht mitnehmen, das hält das sensible Geröhr nicht aus ... !!!

phaty


----------



## go-dirt (5. Januar 2003)

ist doch kein yeti, christian!


----------



## joe yeti (5. Januar 2003)

aber nils ttsatstts!


----------



## SteffenScott (5. Januar 2003)

das bildchen von dem 3letzten pic is ja auch nimmer das jüngste 1995.
das is ja fast schon ne alte schachtel da aufm bild aber nur fast


----------



## joe yeti (5. Januar 2003)

wenn du so was noch mal machts kommst du da hin!

alles klar nils! 


joe


ps: allen klar wo das ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *das bildchen von dem 3letzten pic is ja auch nimmer das jüngste 1995.
> das is ja fast schon ne alte schachtel da aufm bild aber nur fast *



Grosser Gott bist Du jung ... !

Lies mal die Signatur von go-dirt ... und denk mal drüber nach!


----------



## go-dirt (5. Januar 2003)

ach steffen, auch du wirst noch dahinter kommen, das alter irgenwann überhaupt keine rolle mehr spielt!  

ich sage da nur, auf einem alten fahrrad...


----------



## go-dirt (5. Januar 2003)

*prust* auch noch zeitgleich...


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *wenn du so was noch mal machts kommst du da hin!
> 
> alles klar nils!
> ...



Genau Nils, 

von dort kannst Du Marin County zwar sehen ... nur hinkommen kannst Du nicht!!!


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> **prust* auch noch zeitgleich...  *



GRÖHL!!!!


----------



## SteffenScott (5. Januar 2003)

ja beim rad

meine oma hat noch ein supererhaltenes diamant rad das is wenigstens noch gute deutsche ware.
nich wie der heutige schrott der schon vorprogramiert is kaputt zu gehn.
ausnahmen bestetigen die regel


----------



## phatlizard (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *ja beim rad
> 
> meine oma hat noch ein supererhaltenes diamant rad das is wenigstens noch gute deutsche ware.
> ...



Basti??? Seit wann heisst Du Steffen?????

Naja das Rad Deiner Oma in Ehren aber wir hatten da schon einen anderen Ritt für Dich im Sinn ... so was mit halb Italienerinnen - aber nicht die auf Deinem Geburtstag waren ... mehr so die Mamas davon ... !


----------



## joe yeti (6. Januar 2003)

wär das nix für den nächsten sommerurlaub 

na nils was meinst? 


joe


----------



## go-dirt (6. Januar 2003)

nun ja, kommt doch dem traum einer einsamen insel recht nahe, oder?

nils, 
der sich gerade bestens amüsiert! *respekt*


----------



## phatlizard (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *nun ja, kommt doch dem traum einer einsamen insel recht nahe, oder?
> 
> nils,
> der sich gerade bestens amüsiert! *respekt* *



Dein feuchter Traum oder? Eine Woche bei Wasser und Brot mit Joe Breeze und Paul Brodie eingesperrt sein ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (6. Januar 2003)

phaty macht das mit den beiden klar!!


für dich eine woche 5000$ ok!?

joe


ps: phaty wir könne die beiden titancrosser bestellen, danke nils


----------



## onespeed (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Dein feuchter Traum oder? Eine Woche bei Wasser und Brot mit Joe Breeze und Paul Brodie eingesperrt sein ... !!! *



das war DER lacher vor dem einschlafen  

DANKE christian... dafür schließ ich dich in mein nachtgebet ein  

guats nächtle
andi


----------



## phatlizard (6. Januar 2003)

Die natürlich ...


----------



## phatlizard (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> das war DER lacher vor dem einschlafen
> ...



God rides a Singlespeed


----------



## lebaron (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Basti??? Seit wann heisst Du Steffen?????
> ...



wie jetzt was jetzt habsch was verpasst......hab ich schonmal von diamant rädern geredet.......oder behauptet heutige parts sind schrott?


basti
*bittet um erklärung*


----------



## phatlizard (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> wie jetzt was jetzt habsch was verpasst......hab ich schonmal von diamant rädern geredet.......oder behauptet heutige parts sind schrott?
> ...



*häääääääääääää? * 

Das muss reichen ... !!!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (6. Januar 2003)

10.02???

schwänzt Du schon wieder Schule???


Da kann es ja mit unserem Bildungssystem nur abwärts gehen - bin ich froh, daß ich in den von Bayern besetzten Gebieten lebe...

Nach dem Motto:

Also was haben uns die Römer schon außer dem Aquedukt, der öffentlichen Sicherheit, den Thermen, der Bildung, der Ernärung.....
schon gutes getan????


----------



## phatlizard (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *10.02???
> 
> schwänzt Du schon wieder Schule???
> ...



Ich dachte für so ein Posting wird man in Bayern mit zwei Wochen Altötting bestraft???


----------



## whoa (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Also was haben uns die Römer schon außer dem Aquedukt, der öffentlichen Sicherheit, den Thermen, der Bildung, der Ernärung.....
> schon gutes getan???? *



Rechtschreibung gehört in Bayern wohl nich zur Bildung.. sind ja Zustände wie in Brandenburg.. 

berlinergroßschnauze 
whoa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich dachte für so ein Posting wird man in Bayern mit zwei Wochen Altötting bestraft??? *



Das geht ja noch - stell Dir vor Du musst eine 2-Stündige Rede von klein Edmund life miterleben - das ist wirklich ne Strafe!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Das geht ja noch - stell Dir vor Du musst eine 2-Stündige Rede von klein Edmund life miterleben - das ist wirklich ne Strafe!!!! *



Da sollte dann Amnesty International einschreiten!

@whoa Du solltest Grundschullehrer werden, da Du ja offensichtlich beim korregieren von Ausätzen ne Mega-Erektion hast! Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen!


----------



## Altitude (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Rechtschreibung gehört in Bayern wohl nich zur Bildung.. sind ja Zustände wie in Brandenburg..
> ...



Nur das Ihr frei seit - und wir nicht!!!!

Freiheit für Frangen!!!


----------



## Altitude (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Da sollte dann Amnesty International einschreiten!
> ...



Bitte melde das auch mit:

ein katholisches Umerziehungslager der BASI (BayerischeStatsicherheit) in Frangen...


----------



## phatlizard (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Bitte melde das auch mit:
> ...



Der Herr der Ringe??? Die zwei Türme?


----------



## whoa (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> Nur das Ihr frei seit - und wir nicht!!!!
> *



STOP !!! Ich bitte um Differenzierung zwischen Berlin und Brandenburg !!! 

Ey Alda, ick un meene Berlina Kollegen ham die Rechtschraibung ja wohl erfunden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Der Herr der Ringe??? Die zwei Türme? *



Na ja, die bayerischen Truppen haben schon ein gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit den Orks:


----------



## phatlizard (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Ey Alda, ick un meene Berlina Kollegen ham die Rechtschraibung ja wohl erfunden..  *



Klar und Schweine können fliegen ...

Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen Bayern und Baden-Würtemberger heute Morgen?
Die haben doch Feiertag ...
Die Schwaben sind wohl alle beim FDP-Parteitag ...


----------



## Altitude (6. Januar 2003)

die kleine ist doch lecker, oder???


----------



## phatlizard (6. Januar 2003)

Ich hab es gewusst! Kermit der Frosch fährt Cross-Rennen!


----------



## whoa (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Klar und Schweine können fliegen ...
> *



Sischa.. 

_Burns zu Smithers:_ Sobald Schweine fliegen können spende ich 1 Million $ ans Springfielder Waisenhaus.


----------



## phatlizard (6. Januar 2003)




----------



## rasaldul (6. Januar 2003)

...aber Rennräder sind doch irgendwie cool


----------



## phatlizard (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *...aber Rennräder sind doch irgendwie cool  *



Ja Rennräder sind schon irgendwie cool - aber der Typ, der das fährt, der hat auch ne Disco-Kugel im Schlafzimmer hängen oder?

Ich finde man sollte da sehr konsequent sein und sich lieber gleich als Blumenfreund outen!


----------



## go-dirt (6. Januar 2003)

nochwas zum thema fliegende schweine von pink floyd...


----------



## rasaldul (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ja Rennräder sind schon irgendwie cool - aber der Typ, der das fährt, der hat auch ne Disco-Kugel im Schlafzimmer hängen oder?
> ...



Oh Mann, oh Mann, I´m in love!!!!  Nein ernsthaft, das Ding finde ich wirklich hübsch, einfarbigen Pulverlack oder blankes Alu bzw. Titan kann ja jeder fahren. Ich denke ich muß mir auch ein RR zulegen, obwohl ich hier schon mehr MTB-Rahmen rumhängen hab´ als ich jemals zusammenbauen kann  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Die Schwaben sind wohl alle beim FDP-Parteitag ... *



Das hab ich jetzt aber überlesen


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Das hab ich jetzt aber überlesen  *



... was erwartest du - er ist saarländer   also quasi die identitätskrise in permanenz   


auchbadenergehennichtzumfdpparteitag
flo


----------



## DocSnyder (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> ... was erwartest du - er ist saarländer   also quasi die identitätskrise in permanenz   *



Die werden schon noch in die Palz gehollt.

Gell Phaty: lieber in die Saar als in die...


----------



## nils (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen (Bayern und) Baden-Würtemberger heute Morgen?
> Die haben doch Feiertag ...*



Am ausschlafen. Guten Morgen Monsieur Phaty!


----------



## whoa (6. Januar 2003)

@ altitude
die post war da..


----------



## nils (6. Januar 2003)

ähhm, hab ich was falsches gesagt? Haloo? Niemand da... naja dann buddel ich halt mal in der Bilderkiste. Schon etwas älter, weiß nicht, ob es hier schon mal drin war.
Französische Werbung für ein Gleitmittel


----------



## whoa (6. Januar 2003)

..wo ich grad eingreifen wollte.. 

also das pic sollte eigentlich in den "is dat cbabe"-thread wo's grad hoch her ging..
irgendwie wurde da jedenfalls auch düsseldorf bzw. die fortuna erwähnt..


----------



## go-dirt (6. Januar 2003)

@whoa
wie siehts denn nun aus mit vorbau und richi?

nils


----------



## joe yeti (6. Januar 2003)

sage in diesem falle nur alkatras eine woche zu 5000$

tstts!!

 


so nich!

joe (niveauhüter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (6. Januar 2003)

mensch whoa hättets ja fürs forum ruhig mal nen nettes gesicht machen können


----------



## whoa (6. Januar 2003)

@ go-dirt
hab die hebel von richi noch nich gekriegt.. erreich ihn auch grad nich.
werd den vorbau mittwoch zu dir auf die reise schicken, dann hast'n am WE.
die hebel kommen dann irgendwann später.. wenn ich meine mündliche hinter mir hab, klemm ich mich mal dahinter die dinger zu kriegen.

vielleicht kann aber auch ma der baron beim richi vorbeischaun und sie dann zu dir schicken, wenn wir'n mal janz lieb bitten.. 

p.s. ich weiß ich bin 'ne lahme schnecke..


----------



## lebaron (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ go-dirt
> hab die hebel von richi noch nich gekriegt.. erreich ihn auch grad nich.
> werd den vorbau mittwoch zu dir auf die reise schicken, dann hast'n am WE.
> ...



da drüber ließe sich reden..........müssen wir mal schauen!


----------



## go-dirt (6. Januar 2003)

wie, liesse sich drüber reden? 
du musst! wäre ein wertvoller dienst an der classic-gemeinde...


----------



## lebaron (6. Januar 2003)

machen wa schon irgendwie!


----------



## joe yeti (6. Januar 2003)

mann lach doch mal! 

wenn du lachst bekommst ein geschenk! 


joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. Januar 2003)

Ich wusste nicht, dass mein Fan-Club schon Trikots hat ...!

Respekt!


----------



## cdeger (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ja Rennräder sind schon irgendwie cool - aber der Typ, der das fährt, der hat auch ne Disco-Kugel im Schlafzimmer hängen oder?
> ...



p'lizard,

Du solltest wie Dein Ziehsohn erst lesen und dann posten. Schau' mal aufs Oberrohr des bunten Renners, und dann gib' den Namen ins Google-Suchfenster ein. Wirst eine nette Erfolgsliste der jungen Dame ernten - unter anderem ist sie auch schon mal in 'ner halben Stunde von Alcatraz zurück ans Festland geschwommen


----------



## joe yeti (6. Januar 2003)

und weil ich auch eine woche gehen will!

 


hier mal meine zimmermitbewohnerin das macht auch Alcatraz 

nur spass!   

joe


----------



## phatlizard (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> 
> p'lizard,
> ...



Der Herr Deger als Klugschei$$er ...    

In anbetracht der Tatsache, dass dieses Foto in der Rennradgallerie von mtbr.com "Michelles Bike" heisst, war mir schon klar, dass es sich nicht um ein hartes Männerbike handlelt! 

Obwohl, ich könnte mir vorstellen, Dein zukünftiger Singlespeeder könnte damit geschmückt richtig tuffig aussehen!!!

Wofür Du alles google missbrauchst!!!

Wenn  man dort Christian Deger eingibt kommt als erstes die Website von ROHLOFF!!!!

"Noch nie hab ich so gut geschaltet wie mit der Speedhub" 

Oh nein ... echt? (interessiert mich wirklich!!!)

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *und weil ich auch eine woche gehen will!
> hier mal meine zimmermitbewohnerin das macht auch Alcatraz
> 
> ...



Kein Wunder, dass die Tommies immer so ein Schiss vor Deutschen U-Booten haben - wenn man so ein Bug ins Wasser lässt ... yummy yummy ...!

Und Kretschmer darf auch ans Heck ...    - Neid ...

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (7. Januar 2003)

man stephan hast du es gut!!!

aber ich gehe jetzt mit franzi schwimmen!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Die werden schon noch in die Palz gehollt.
> *



Ich mach ja *wirklich* eine ganze Menge mit ...

.... aber JETZT IST HIER .... 

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACHTERBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Leg Dich mit einem Saarländer wegen der Heimat an und eine Million Mensch sind Dein Feind!!

phaty
Lokal-Patriot!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Januar 2003)

Das da oben heisst "Achterbahn" - ich musst das nochmal posten weil Joe zu doof war nach Rechts zu scrollen ...

Ach und Doktor Schneider ich hab Dich trotzdem lieb!  

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (7. Januar 2003)

ptaty mag mich nich mehr!  

so jetzt bekommst du die telefonnummer von franzi nich 

und was is achterbahn? gibt doch im kleinen armen saarland gar nich     die sind soch arm an der saar!


joe


----------



## joe yeti (7. Januar 2003)

gehe auf ebay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ein bonti oder is das ein facke???


und es war wieder weg cdeger für 1 gekauft!!

schade basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *gehe auf ebay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Angst Basti - für 1 ging es nicht weg - er musste schon eins fuffzisch hinblättern ....


----------



## cdeger (7. Januar 2003)

... hat doch schon begonnen und trägt Früchte:

cyclebasti(23) EUR 2,00 31.12.02 16:09:37 MEZ 

Satte zwei Eusen also beim Einstieg. Allerdings ging der XTR-Steuersatz dann doch für über 21,- weg  


böse


----------



## phatlizard (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *... hat doch schon begonnen und trägt Früchte:
> 
> cyclebasti(23) EUR 2,00 31.12.02 16:09:37 MEZ
> ...



Da wurde doch wieder ein Preis von Forum-Aufgehetzen Spassbietern in astronomische Höhen katapultiert ...


----------



## joe yeti (7. Januar 2003)

also basti und cdeger zugreifen!!  

noch mal genaueres zum dem superteil! 

"Kleines Rad ideal zum Lernen! Stützen gibt es mit dazu (nicht im Foto sichtbar!) Viel Spaß damit!"


man leute stützrädchen! endlich könnt ihr auch rad fahren!!!


----------



## cdeger (7. Januar 2003)

... ich hatte heute schon Ausgang ...


----------



## joe yeti (7. Januar 2003)

erstens: ich heisse nich josef!

zweites: wo sind die stützrädchen? wie machst du das so ohne?

bitte falle nich!! 

joe, ich heisse joe und kommt eben nich von josef


----------



## whoa (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *gehe auf ebay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Achtung Wortspiel..!
Nix Bonti, des is ein "Mountain Klein"..


----------



## bsg (7. Januar 2003)

sag mal herr deger, was ist denn das für ne gabel im bonti ? hä ?

doch nicht etwa eine rock shox sid oder noch schlimmer duke oder so ?!?

pfui, pfui, pfui ...


----------



## phatlizard (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *erstens: ich heisse nich josef!
> 
> zweites: wo sind die stützrädchen? wie machst du das so ohne?
> ...



Der Basti hat in den letzten Sommerferien alle Trails im Umland mt alten Matratzen ausgelegt - damit dem Bonti nix passieren kann ... !

Ich weiss, der Gag ist etwas sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen - aber alleine die *Vorstellung*  ....!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *sag mal herr deger, was ist denn das für ne gabel im bonti ? hä ?
> 
> doch nicht etwa eine rock shox sid oder noch schlimmer duke oder so ?!?
> ...



ben,

Du weißt doch, dass eine aktuelle Gabel die Race-Geometrie total verhunzen würde. Allerdings ist bei einer Fahrmaschine die Funktion doch ein nicht unwichtiges Kriterium - folglich hab' ich die ursprüngliche Mag21 durch eine niedrig bauende SID der ersten Generation ersetzt.

Und sehe darin angesichts der durchaus engen Beziehung zwischen den Herren Turner und Bontrager auch kein Schwerverbrechen. Die Maguras dagegen ...


wollteschondiscsanbauen


----------



## phatlizard (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> Du weißt doch, dass eine aktuelle Gabel die Race-Geometrie total verhunzen würde. Allerdings ist bei einer Fahrmaschine die Funktion doch ein nicht unwichtiges Kriterium - folglich hab' ich die ursprüngliche Mag21 durch eine niedrig bauende SID der ersten Generation ersetzt.
> 
> Und sehe darin angesichts der durchaus engen Beziehung zwischen den Herren Turner und Bontrager auch kein Schwerverbrechen.  *



Liebe macht blind!


----------



## bsg (7. Januar 2003)

@cdeger: also gegen eine rock shox habe ich prinzipiell nichts ... aber diese sid in dieser farbe ... *brrrr* da zieht sich einem ja alles zusammen. also wenn dann bitte wenigstens passend lackieren ))

und erste generation passt bei rot auch nicht ganz, oder ?!? das ist dann eher schon so 98/99, oder ?!?

gegen die maguras hab ich nichts, hab ich ja auch am yeti ...


----------



## phatlizard (7. Januar 2003)

Meine Lieblings Rahmenbauerin ... ! Damit wir nicht plötzlich zu viel über Rock Shox Farben reden ...


----------



## phatlizard (7. Januar 2003)

Kommt das einer RAL Farbe nahe oder ist es das neue "Grellow" ...?
Kennt sich jemand näher damit aus??


----------



## bsg (7. Januar 2003)

das ist garantiert das neue grellow ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (7. Januar 2003)

man phaty gibt es die auch ganz, nettes piercing  

joe

ps: nur mal so, wer rock shox gaben fährt is selber schuld!  

unnnnnd ich hätte noch alte matratzen basti! 

joe


----------



## DocSnyder (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Leg Dich mit einem Saarländer wegen der Heimat an und eine Million Mensch sind Dein Feind!!*



Funktioniert immer.

Garantiert:


----------



## joe yeti (7. Januar 2003)

ist das saarland so klein phaty?

    


wenn ja sollten die einen könig wählen is doch normal bei zwergenstaaten?


----------



## Steinhummer (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *... jetzt muss ich mich doch mal rühren ...
> 
> @Steinhummer: Wo bitte erkennst Du auf dem Foto "purpurn eloxiertes Aluminium"? Mögen sich die Stahlrohre Deines Hummers beim nächsten Fahrversuch vor Abscheu krümmen ...
> ...



...Asche auf mein Haupt, Herr Deger, nehme das Eloxal zurück, stehe aber weiterhin vollumfänglich zu meinen Äußerungen bezüglich der Farbe deines Fat.

Da ich kein MTB-Historiker bin (sondern nur ein Ewiggestriger, der auf Stahl steht), kann mich mal jemand bezüglich Fat Chance aufklären?

- Kenne ein Yo Eddy, dessen Schweißnähte mehr als bescheiden sind, sozusagen kurz vor Bratwürsten;
- hier kursieren reihenweise Bilder von durchgegammelten Fats, weil der "Kult"-Schweißer CC dilletantischerweise vergessen hat, Ablaufbohrungen anzubringen, wo sie hingehören.

Und jetzt die Frage: Wieso haben die Teile dennoch einen solchen Liebhaberstatus?

Steinhummer (ahnungslos & wissbegierig)


----------



## bsg (7. Januar 2003)

@Steinhummer: Ich erlaube mir mal ein bisschen zu antworten ...

1) War ein Herr CC einer der ersten die ordentliche Racegeometrien hatten die auch heute noch zeitgemäss sind

2) Hatte ein Herr CC hübsche Lackierungen

3) Sind die mir bekannten Fat Chances von der Schweissqualität her wirklich gut

4) Hat Herr CC die Bohrungen absichtlich weggelassen um den Rahmen zu dichten ... War wohl keine so gute Idee ...

5) War das Yo Eddy und später das 10th ein Meisterstück an schönem, schnörkellosen und gut funktionierendem Stahl-Leichtbau 

6) Hat Herr CC die YoEddy-Gabel erfunden und damit auch die Tange Struts und Co

7) Hat Herr CC das coole Yo-Eddy-Maskottchen (das musste gesagt werden *ggg*)

....

to be continued 

...


----------



## Steinhummer (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@Steinhummer: Ich erlaube mir mal ein bisschen zu antworten ...
> 
> 1) War ein Herr CC einer der ersten die ordentliche Racegeometrien hatten die auch heute noch zeitgemäss sind
> ...



@bsg:

Danke für die Infos. Frage(n):

- Welche Geometriedaten hat denn ein Fat? Bin noch nie eins gefahren  Und wann kams raus? Ich finde z. B. die Ritchey-Geometrie der P-Modelle äußerst klasse, weiß aber a) nicht, wann TR die entwickelt hat und b), ob man das als klassische Race-Geometrie bezeichnen würde (auch wenn ich das beim P-21 mal vermuten würde). Immerhin war Ritchey zweifellos ein Mann der ersten Stunde...

- Die Farben sind zum Teil klasse (grellow), das Logo dito

- Die Sache mit den Ablaufbohrungen ist und bleibt birnig - sorry 

- Was kann die Gabel, was andere nicht können (außer nicht federn mangels Vorbiegung, was gutem Bodenkontakt definitiv nicht förderlich ist)? Besonders stabil?

- Schnörkellos schön - kein Einspruch, euer Ehren 

Steinhummer (voller Fragen - immer noch)


----------



## lebaron (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Der Basti hat in den letzten Sommerferien alle Trails im Umland mt alten Matratzen ausgelegt - damit dem Bonti nix passieren kann ... !
> ...



mensch phaty woher weist du denn so genau wie es seit einem jahr im großraum potsdam aussieht

naja wie dem auch sie

mich freut s dat ihr ne ganze nacht über mich diskutieren konntet*wird rot*

dat mountain klein is natürlich geilomat

@whoa........schallendes gelächter machte sich breit

@cdeger
SORRY ..... aber mir geht diese ebay-mein-gebot-posterei *MÄCHTIG auf den sack*  

also lass es bitte einach.....ich fang ja auch net an eure ganzen gebote rauszuposaunen...klar ist es mal ganz witzig wenn ich nen control stem verpeile aber THAT'S IT


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Januar 2003)

ey kleener, nu komm ma wieder runter da,wa!Berlin is doch keen nejerdorf 
Grüß dich Basti!Schön wie du dich wieder uffregst
Aber sacht mal,seid ihr eigentlich alle bekloppt?Habt ihr über den Weihnachtsfeiertagen nichts besseres zu tun gehabt, als dem armen koko 40(!) Seiten zum Nachlesen aufzuhalsen???Und jetzt sach isch euch wat:Isch mach dat einfach nischt!So!Basta!Revolution!!!

Ähmm,,tja, ruhig Brauner ruhig!Wollte ja nur ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben.So leicht werdet ihr mich nicht los Das geht schneller, als ihr:"Bastihatimmernochkeinbontrager" sagen könnt und ich bin wieder da

So haut rein

Gruß Koko

P.S.: @ phaty: Wenn einer was gegen Kölle sagt hat er auch gleich 1 Million Menschen als Feind Lustig, gell?


----------



## lebaron (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *40(!) Seiten zum Nachlesen aufzuhalsen???Und jetzt sach isch euch wat:Isch mach dat einfach nischt!So!Basta!Revolution!!!
> 
> *



da würdest du aber ne menger verpassen

lesen LOHNT


----------



## go-dirt (7. Januar 2003)

koko, ich wollte gerade mal so richitg schön über den 1.FC herziehen, aber solange sie in der 2.bl vor der eintracht stehen... 

eintracht.frankfurt... olé 
nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (7. Januar 2003)

Mag sein, habe ich jetzt aber leider keine Zeit zu.

Ach ja, Basti, was ist eigentlich ein Rammbock-Poster?Ich hätte bei dir ja eher ein Kelly-Family-Poster erwartet 

Und bevor du jetzt wider ausrastest:Ja ja...ich weiss...das kommt von posten.Immerhin lernt man im Westen Englisch schon ab der 5

Koko*duckt sich vor der Rache des Ostens, jetzt wo sie wieder Land in Sicht haben*


----------



## lebaron (7. Januar 2003)

nee nee den titel hat mir papi ganz feierlich verliehen

basti
achwatistesschönmitkokoimhaus


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Januar 2003)

Koko vergießt grad Tränen der Rührung   
Ich checke grad meine e-mails und da durfte ich dann Folgendes lesen:
Vom Basti am 26.12.02: Wann ist Koko...
          Dies ist die Nachricht:

                  .....wieder zurück im classic forum und im fertigmacher

                  mensch großer soooooooooooo lange kann dat doch net der zusatnd sein bei dir
                  so ohne netzanschluß

                  kommt da mal wieder was nees ?????

                  wir vermissen dich!!!

Und von heute:WANN...
bist du wieder RICHTIG da ???

                  sach an?

                  wann hat koko wieder netzt in seiner hundehütte?

                  VERMISSE DICH

Nä, wat is dat romantischHat Nadinsche keine Zeit mehr für dich? Ne, mal im Ernst. Danke Alter! Ich kämpfe grade umj meinen zugang. denn ohne Netz zuhause ist ja kein Zustand mehr. Muß nur noch schnell ein Modem auftreiben und dann die Zugangssoftware bestellen. Und komm mir bitte nicht mit 1&1 DSL uns so'n Schiet. 56k müssen momentan reichen.

Gruß Koko*muß jetzt wieder weg*


----------



## polo (7. Januar 2003)

Melde mich zurück, weil krank aber gleich wieder ab (zumindest aktiv).

@ Höfflichkeit: Gutes neues Jahr, blablabla.
@ Regionen Dissen: am schlimmsten ist die Kurpfalz.
@ Geilster Fussi-Verein: Wolfsburg.
@ Matratzenauslegen: ist hier nicht nötig, endlich schneit's.
@ Geometrie: Habe keine Zahlen, die der P-Serie war aber m.E. am fortschrittlichsten und damit maßgeblich.
@ Schweißnähte: NIX GEGEN BRATWÜRSTE!! Auch nix gegen Stützräder bitte
@ Joseph: Joe kommt von Josephine
@ Koko: nachlesen lohnt zum Teil, v.a. Babes.
@ Baron + Babes: hätte die Blonde genommen...
Ach ja: @ Altitude: 
1. Danke für's Trikot, kam heute an. Schaun mer mol, wann ich es zur Schu atellen kann. Nach den letzten Wochen weiß ich aber  nicht, ob "L" noch reicht...
2. Sitze derzeit als Geheimagent und Exil-Frangge im Besatzerzentrum und stehe zur Koordination jeglicher Freiheitsbestrebungen zur Verfügung.


----------



## joe yeti (7. Januar 2003)

man habe dch echt vermisst!


und wollte euch beiden koko + phaty auch glecih ne vorschalg machen !

aber erst aml so der 1. Fc Köln hat ja wenig auf der pfanne und düsseldorf is echt der collste verein!


d.h. köln + saarland gegen den bw ! 

aber wählt zuerst euren könig!

joe


----------



## joe yeti (7. Januar 2003)

auch dir ein gutes neues!

nehme das zurück und ein für alle male joe kommt von yeti!

denn yetis haben alle nen eigenen vornahmen der von nicht kommt!

is das jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttzttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt klar!    


joe kommt von joe

ps: polo schreibt das jetzt hundert mal an die taffel!


----------



## whoa (7. Januar 2003)

@ koko
meine meinung zum karnevalsverein findste hier.. 



> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *koko, ich wollte gerade mal so richitg schön über den 1.FC herziehen, aber solange sie in der 2.bl vor der eintracht stehen...
> 
> eintracht.frankfurt... olé
> nils *


@ go-dirt
auweia is mir übel..! wenn's 'n zweitligateam gibt das noch mehr suckt als der 1.fc köln, dann die vermaledeite eintracht (ok, ok lr ahlen is auch der letzte husten)! da sind ja die bayern fast symphatischer, als der dfb-liebling vom main.. 

@ all
also die meisten von euch haben ja 'nen ganz guten geschmack was bikes angeht, manch einer sogar was frauen angeht, aber von fußball habt ihr alle..
Keine Ahnung !!!

*und niemals vergessen EISERN UNION*


----------



## polo (7. Januar 2003)

joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!
joe kommt von yeti!


----------



## lebaron (7. Januar 2003)

@polo

wen wer wie was welche blonde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (7. Januar 2003)

aber die berliner die 5 verein in der bundesliga haben klar 

und ich habe schon fussball im A-Block in STUTTGART geschaut da wusstest du noch gar nich das ein ball rund is!!  


VFB- VFB-VFB-VFB-VFB-VFB-VFB-VFB-VFB-VFB-VFB-VFB-VFB-VFB-VFB


----------



## joe yeti (7. Januar 2003)

ich liebe dich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


    

mein ritter!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

deine josephine


----------



## joe yeti (7. Januar 2003)

klar eisern union, gähn wo spielen die gegen wenn haben die verloren??? 


schalke 04 schalke 04...............................


----------



## whoa (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *aber die berliner die 5 verein in der bundesliga haben klar
> 
> und ich habe schon fussball im A-Block in STUTTGART geschaut da wusstest du noch gar nich das ein ball rund is!!
> ...



es ist schon witzig wie du mit deinen antworten meine theorie weiter untermauerst! 

wie man an den zuschauerzahlen sehen kann,
biste danach, wie viele andere auch, nie wieder im stadion gewesen.. 

ich frag mich grad wo der stuttgarter zuschauerschnitt in der 2. liga liegen würde..
wahrscheinlich würde der vfb da sogar noch hertha bse "toppen"..


----------



## joe yeti (7. Januar 2003)

so nich whoa ich bin vfb fan seit 1973 so is das und gehe da hin wenn zeitlich möglich is!

und untermauere garn nix höchtens das schwaben zu geizig sind eintritt in das neckarstadion zu zahlen  

joe


----------



## polo (7. Januar 2003)

@ Baron: habe die Ausführungen auf ca. S. 327 so verstanden, daß diese Dame auch im Gespräch ist / war, und ich mag halt blond...

@ all: Fussi ist *******. Talk about weenies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (7. Januar 2003)

nee nee polo die war nie im gespräch die war lediglich BEKANNT


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Januar 2003)

SO KINNERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HALTET EURE SCHWESTERN UND MINDERJÄHRIGEN MÜTTER(ODER SO ÄHNLICH) FEST!!!!!!!!!!!

KOKO IST WIEDER DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JAWOLL!!!!!!!!!!

MIT ATEMBERAUBENDEN 56k MACHT ER EUCH WIEDER FERTIG!!

DIE LETHAGIE IST VORBEI!!!!!

Puh, sieht ja ziemlich grosskotzig aus, aber ich habe noch nen Höhenflug, weil ich grad ganz alleine das DFÜ-Netzwerk eingerichtet habe. Das ist ja jetzt wohl mal der Hammer,oder?

Koko*endlich zuhause*


----------



## lebaron (7. Januar 2003)

YEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH

KOKO

BACK IN BUISNESS......................YYYYYYUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU


p.s. mach mal deinen messenger an!!!


----------



## joe yeti (7. Januar 2003)

koko is back 

aber wieviele minderjährige mütter kennst du?

und was hasst du damit zu tun?

fragen über fragen 


und die entscheidende is aber warum hast du 2 wochen für 56 k gebraucht ich kann das in ner halben stunde!


joe


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Januar 2003)

Na ja,wer weiss,vielleicht sind die Minderjährigen ja auch erst nachher Mutter?Hach, wat freu isch mich up'n Kanewall!

@whoa: Ich sag nur 7:0 

@basti:muß den Massenger erst wieder neu runterladen.

@joe:hab mir erst heut das Modem gekauft

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (7. Januar 2003)

warte koko ich schick dir den!


----------



## joe yeti (7. Januar 2003)

jap so ein modem in köln kaufen sicher nich einfach! 

bei den ganzen allimenten!  


gelle koko mein jung!


joe


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Januar 2003)

So Kinners!

Hier noch ein Betthupferl von Eurem koko.

Auf speziellen Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren: JENNY!!!

Bis denne,

Gruß Koko*I'll be back*


----------



## phatlizard (8. Januar 2003)

Letzte Meldung:

Cannondale plant mit der Einführung eines neuen Motorrades den wirtschaftlichen Absturz des Unternehmens abzufedern.

Unbestätigten Gerüchten zu Folge soll der Bolide "Fatty" heissen ...


----------



## onespeed (8. Januar 2003)

danke für den lacher des abends!
stammtisch war sehr fein... itzelchen war auch da  

ich bin raus
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (8. Januar 2003)

@phaty gibt es das teil auch in carbon von cd halt die team edition

@ onespeed es is nach mitternacht und jetzt? ich bin raus?
wo raus? 

joe


----------



## phatlizard (8. Januar 2003)

Ich werd schwul! Das Rad dazu hab ich schon gefunden!!!


----------



## phatlizard (8. Januar 2003)




----------



## joe yeti (8. Januar 2003)

entweder du wirst schwul und du kaufts dir das bike


 


oder du belibst wie du bist und zahlst dosenpfand und kauftst dir eine stahlgermanscrosser! 


du musst dich entscheiden! 

und jetzt wer is dein herzblatt??


----------



## joe yeti (8. Januar 2003)

echt nice!

   

joe


----------



## singlestoph (8. Januar 2003)

kriegt sie alle


----------



## singlestoph (8. Januar 2003)

den jackpot zu knacken


----------



## singlestoph (8. Januar 2003)

dann doch lieber schwul werden wollen

gruss vom stoph

und könnte man den stahlmann ev mal um 90grad drehen bittebittebitte


----------



## phatlizard (8. Januar 2003)

Also Paola meint:

"Phat, schwul? Was ein Verlust für die Frauenwelt! Ein klares NEIN!"






Ich beuge mich der Gewalt!!!

Und noch was Singlestoph, wenn man den knackingen Ziegen-Peter um 90° dreht dann sieht man ihn von der Seite ... macht mich auch nicht geiler!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (8. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *
> und könnte man den stahlmann ev mal um 90grad drehen bittebittebitte *



Ach Du meinst das Rad mit dem geilen Arsch?
Ist aber ein Kavik aus Alu ...

Sehr sexy!











Für Details guckt man hier hin! 

Phaty
Womenizer


----------



## Pan (8. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *und könnte man den stahlmann ev mal um 90grad drehen bittebittebitte *



Drehen nicht, aber ne Nahaufnahme könnte ich anbieten:


----------



## phatlizard (8. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Drehen nicht, aber ne Nahaufnahme könnte ich anbieten:
> *



Och Pan,

Du sollst Dir doch nicht immer die Hose mit Truvativ-Kurbeln ausfüllen ... das muss Dir nicht peinlich sein ... es kommt doch auf die inneren Werte an!

phaty


----------



## polo (8. Januar 2003)

Sach mal, Pan, wo treibst du dich denn rum???

http://www.radhose.com/


----------



## joe yeti (8. Januar 2003)

aber das gibt zum 2 mal urlaub in marin counrty

aber 2 wochen für diese ekligen ständerbilder   

also somit 10000 zu zahlen für die 2wochen!!  


joe, ab sofort marschall of fertigmacher


----------



## Pan (8. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Och Pan,
> ...



Hi Phatty!

Das bin nicht  ich.
Und das ist auch keine Kurbel, sondern ein völlig entspannter Fleisch-Penis. 
Hast Du etwa Interesse an dem Burschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (8. Januar 2003)

das sind jetzt dreiwochen urlaub auf alkatras

man bis du eklig!!!! bäh bäh



joe, marschall of fertigmacher in neveafragen


----------



## flattermann (8. Januar 2003)

...mit dem Gefährt habt Ihr Eure(n) Liebste(n) auch beim biken bei Euch


----------



## flattermann (8. Januar 2003)

...sexuelle Vorlieben des Fahrers und Beifahrers kenn ich nicht.


----------



## flattermann (8. Januar 2003)

...die aktuelle Version des Gespanns...


----------



## singlestoph (8. Januar 2003)

Und noch was Singlestoph, wenn man den knackingen Ziegen-Peter um 90° dreht dann sieht man ihn von der Seite ... macht mich auch nicht geiler!

phaty [/B][/QUOTE]

ich meinte da eher das kleine schwarze 
nicht den musseuw hans


----------



## singlestoph (8. Januar 2003)

2 mal den selben mist schreiben find ich doof darum überschreib ich das jetzt da es sich irgendwie nicht löschen lässt


----------



## lebaron (8. Januar 2003)

lauter kerle und schwuletten hier.......BÄH

@koko
danke .....weiter so....hach....sooooo schön wenn koko wieder da ist!

@joe......auftrag ausgeführt


----------



## KRAEHER (8. Januar 2003)

[saugeiles  teil sagt  mal wo treibe ich  so was heut noch auf
please mailback doppellob an fahrer


----------



## go-dirt (8. Januar 2003)

he joe, das ist meine zelle!


----------



## joe yeti (8. Januar 2003)

du willst die zelle kaufen? 

geht ok macht 100000$

 


ansonst gehört die zelle dir nur eine woche! 

joe 

ps: wenn du möchtes zieht breeze auch radlerhosen an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## go-dirt (8. Januar 2003)

mieten joe, mieten!
ausserdem wäre mir paola p da schon viel lieber. oder diese sagenhaften 1,90 aus england...


----------



## onespeed (8. Januar 2003)

ok jeder soll seine eigene zelle bekommen... sind ja eh alle bekloppt hier  

hier eine für basti...


----------



## joe yeti (8. Januar 2003)

die zelle wird gemiete für dich bitte überweise die 100000 an die soko koko

 


wegen den 1,90  müssen wir phaty fragen das er denn kontakt herstellt

auf jeden fall bin ich froh das du wenigstens auf frauen stehst, denn gerade finde ich das hier schon etwas bedenklich mit den vielen männerradhosen 

@ onespeed, kannst du die zelle gleich für basti anmieten bzw. wo is der schöne käfig ?

joe


----------



## go-dirt (8. Januar 2003)

ach joe, in californien ist es doch schon warm genug! besonders in S.F.


----------



## lebaron (8. Januar 2003)

waaaaaaaaaas

bin ich etwa so gefährllich das ich hinter gitter muss?


----------



## onespeed (8. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> @ onespeed, kannst du die zelle gleich für basti anmieten bzw. wo is der schöne käfig ?
> 
> joe  [/B]



dat ding steht noch in st. augustine - florida


----------



## onespeed (8. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *waaaaaaaaaas
> 
> bin ich etwa so gefährllich das ich hinter gitter muss? *



nur für alle fälle... sischer is sischer


----------



## joe yeti (8. Januar 2003)

du weist doch scharfe dinge müssen hinter gitter, denn wie war das mit der rasierklingenwerbung?! 

die sind so scharf das sie hinter gitter müssen!! 


und so is das bei dir auch alleine schon wegen nadinchen!!

  

joe 

ps: sicher is sicher


----------



## lebaron (8. Januar 2003)

sowas findet man also auch ..........bei iiiiiiiiiibbbeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhh

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33093&item=2605119183


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (8. Januar 2003)

du den mantel ich den inhalt machen wir 50:50   


nettes schwarzes zotteltierchem im mantel!

joe


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Januar 2003)

Mann Mann Mann!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Was muß ich denn hier sehen?Ist das hier die rosarote Ar.schparade?

Ich glaub ich muß hiewr mal für Ordnung sorgen:

Bitte schön, Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (8. Januar 2003)

möchte ich wieder zu mehr topic-bezogenheit aufrufen........


we want BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES BIKES ..........!


----------



## joe yeti (8. Januar 2003)

bike bilder und zwar ein krasses


   


joe


----------



## eL (8. Januar 2003)

Ein eddy


----------



## eL (8. Januar 2003)

damals noch 7fach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (8. Januar 2003)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTT        


das ist doch ne alte super record da dran oder?


geiles teil......


basti
*der für so ein richtig altes rennrad auch einiges tun würde...denn damit würde er auch gerne beim gbbc auflaufen....ssp natürlich*


----------



## eL (8. Januar 2003)

die kette konte man auch umschmeissen


----------



## eL (8. Januar 2003)

zum anhalten


----------



## eL (8. Januar 2003)

das is ne gabel


----------



## eL (8. Januar 2003)

Achja hab die bilder eben selber beim Berger in rudow gemacht

ich durfte es mal streicheln


----------



## lebaron (8. Januar 2003)




----------



## lebaron (8. Januar 2003)

HIGGINS


----------



## lebaron (8. Januar 2003)




----------



## lebaron (8. Januar 2003)




----------



## Kokopelli (8. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAH!!!!!!BASTI!!!!!

Jetzt verschon uns doch bitte mal mit deinen komischen Muffen-Bikes! Mann, sieht das tuckig aus!!!

Ist ja widerlich*kotz*

Gruß Koko*kommen die Nudeln wieder hoch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (8. Januar 2003)




----------



## lebaron (8. Januar 2003)




----------



## lebaron (8. Januar 2003)




----------



## joe yeti (8. Januar 2003)

1958 Schwinn Phantom (REDUCED) 

$1400 plus Shipping 

Serial number 8G000nn 
All original and complete 
Dent on front fender 
Leather saddle is breaking down 
Very good paint, decals and chrome, we've photographed the worst paint wear spots 
Correct glass lense on fender light 
Horn tank 
Springer front suspension 
Original Schwinn Typhoon whitewall balloon tires (size 26 x 2.125) 
New Departure rear hub 
Schwinn script front hub 
Schwinn Deluxe pedals have very little wear 
Schwinn script on Stimsonite reflector 
Double knurle S-2 rims 
Schwinn script grips 
Black headbadge 
Correct AS bolts


----------



## lebaron (8. Januar 2003)




----------



## lebaron (8. Januar 2003)

ich hab grade hit
nummer


*111000*   gemacht


----------



## SOKO_KOKO (8. Januar 2003)

Die Website zum German Beer & Bike Cup ist online!

Guckst Du in dem thread! 

Oder eben gleich hier! 

Und die Millionen Basti Fans haben jetzt endlich auch eine Kultstätte! 

Die SOKO KOKO!


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Basti, wäre das Tandem nicht was für Dich und Nadinchen?
Ich mein die Sitzposition läd doch geradzu zum Pimpern-while-Biking ein


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich hab grade hit
> nummer
> 
> ...



Ick gloob det war zu früh jefreut.

Dr. h.c. Snyder hat Beweise:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (8. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



9-Arm Kurbeln (oder 10-Arm?!)

Now this is what I call oversized.


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Januar 2003)

Und nur noch ein paar Hits und die 111111 sind fällig...


----------



## phatlizard (9. Januar 2003)

Tja wen der Harndrang um 3.44 Uhr aus dem Bett treibt ... den belohnt der grosse Manitou mit der Schnapspulle ... !
Männer ich bin stolz auf Euch (okay auf die zwei Frauen auch!) 
So viele hits und Postings und es gab bisher kaum Schwund!
Zwei Löschungen von Beiträgen in 7 Monaten ... dafür brauchen andere Foren nur 3 Minuten! Es wird immer noch über Räder geschrieben und gelacht!
Basti wurde noch nicht erschossen (was ich persönlich für ein kleines Wunder halte!), Koko hat noch keine Frau aus dem thread geheiratet (was ein Wunder wäre!) und überhaupt macht das wirklich noch Spass ... 

Nach drei Tagen im "Kein Thema Wenig Regeln"-Forum möchte ich noch bemerken, dass jeder der hier nochmal eine Niveau-Diskussion anfängt von mir mit totaler Ignoranz bestraft wird ... ! Das kann ich dann garnicht mehr Ernst nehmen! 

Ach ja und immer schön S.S.E.M. schauen ... !

Liebe und Frieden und so ... !

phaty
Never change a winning thread!


----------



## Steinhummer (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Tja wen der Harndrang um 3.44 Uhr aus dem Bett treibt ...  *




Jaja, wir kommen jetzt in das Alter, wo die Prostata zwickt...

Steinhummer (noch ohne Hafenrundfahrt beim Urologen)


----------



## rob (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *BAH!!!!!!BASTI!!!!!
> 
> Jetzt verschon uns doch bitte mal mit deinen komischen Muffen-Bikes! Mann, sieht das tuckig aus!!!
> ...


@koko: man das hat wenigstens stil!!!


ES LEBE FORTUNA DÜSSELDORF! 


[klugscheissmodus on]
und leute, die hits haben nichts mit dem letzten beitragsersteller zu tun... wer weiss wer die 11111 geknackt hat
[klugscheissmodus off]


----------



## lebaron (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Basti wurde noch nicht erschossen (was ich persönlich für ein kleines Wunder halte) *




das haben se bei kennedy auch gesagt ..........

neee nneeeeeee mich kriegt soo schnell keiner klein....

muss sagen als ich das gelsene habe musste ich erst mal schallend loslachen........

naja wie dem auch sei ich hab grade nochmal gelesen was für schmarrn ich doch teilweise geschrieben habe und muss sagen da is noch ne menge mehr stoff fürs universum....

ich werd mich jetzt mal wieder auf bilder suche begeben um euch mit ollen alten parts zu erfreuen.....vielleicht bekomm ich ja noch irgendwann nen live-time-bilder-posting-achievement-award in form eines..................von euch

naja wie dem auch sei........


MR. Universe
basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. Januar 2003)

und vor lauter flamerei hab ich doch glatt vergessen was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte also an die da draußen die NUR diesen threat lesen, also so zu sagen die UN-heimliche-mitleser

ich suche noch teile für ne amp disc und eien umwerfer schelle vom sachs quarz oder auch den ganzen umwerfer.....weitere infos in den beiden threats dazu


bis denne

Mrs. universe
basti


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Januar 2003)

Au Mann, Basti nennt sich jetzt schon Mr.Universe...wo soll das nur enden ?

Ach und Rob...Fortuna Düsseldoof?Spielen die überhaupt noch Fußball?Ohne Stadion 

ach und Joe...Der FC hat gestern im Trainingslager in der Algarve deinen VfB 1:0 geschlagen Tschuldigung! Und Pam kommt später.

@phaty:wen soll ich hier denn auch heiraten?Die einzige Frau hier fährt ne Coladose und hat nur ein Auge. Das geht nu wirklich nicht 

Gruß Koko*geht jetzt baden*


----------



## joe yeti (9. Januar 2003)

vfb: welche mannschaft war das vom vfb die e-jugend?

 


und zu @C-babe musst ihr halt an gescheits radel kaufa!! 
dann wird das auch was mit der nachbarin aus basiland 

also ran jung   wenn es phaty schon sagt!

ps: kuppelei ist in d strafbar!!

joe


----------



## DocSnyder (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> das haben se bei kennedy auch gesagt ..........
> 
> ...



Wenn Du immer mit der Teetasse vor Deiner Birne rumfuchtelst. Wie soll man da vernünftig zielen?!


----------



## lebaron (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Wenn Du immer mit der Teetasse vor Deiner Birne rumfuchtelst. Wie soll man da vernünftig zielen?! *


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Januar 2003)

... erfolgreichen  nivoooffensive nun die ......
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

bildungsoffensive! pisa ihr wist schon   
.
deshlab zugerterust nie nehcsib ednukdre:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
georgies world


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *vfb: welche mannschaft war das vom vfb die e-jugend?*




 Nein, die Bundesligamannschaft!Damit ist der FC immer noch seit Mai 2002 ungeschlagen!



> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> und zu @C-babe musst ihr halt an gescheits radel kaufa!!
> dann wird das auch was mit der nachbarin aus basiland *



Lass mal, reicht ja schon, wenn ihr euch wie die Bekloppten auf unsere coladosenreitende Leyla stürzt


> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> ps: kuppelei ist in d strafbar!!
> *



Welchen straftatbestand nach dem StGB soll das denn erfüllen?Mir käme jetzt nur § 179 (Sexueller Mißbrauch widerstandsunfähiger Personen) oder § 180 b (Menschenhandel) in den Sinn. Da ist aber jeweils der objektive Tatbestand mangels Verwirklichung der Tatbestandsmerkmale nicht erfüllt. Zum Versuch reicht es auch nicht, da bei mir im subjektiven Tatbestand auf jeden Fall der Tatentschluß fehlt. So, Klugscheissmodus aus

Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (9. Januar 2003)

ohne anwalt sage ich nix mehr! 

ein anwalt da? 


oder machst du das koko? 

joe bracuht nen rechtverdreher, bitte melden


----------



## DocSnyder (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *und zu @C-babe musst ihr halt an gescheits radel kaufa!!
> dann wird das auch was mit der nachbarin aus basiland
> *



Nachhilfe für Preissen in Sachen Minga:

Wenn Du in Basiland anbandeln willst musst Du dringend
mit dem Madel zum Italiener.
In und um Minga gibs aber eh fast nix anderes, Du kannst also an sich gar nix falsch machen.
Ausserdem isses schick zum Italiener zu gehen, deswegen auch Schickeria.
Wobei die meisten "Eingeborenen" nur versuchen, der echten Schickeria nachzueifern. Deswegen heisst dieser Teil der Bevölkerung auch Halb-Schickeria.
Mitglieder der Halb-Schickera erkennt man gut am windigen Z3, dem pseudo-coolen Outfit von italienischen Edeldesigner
und saublöden Sprüchen à la "Du, I hab a moi an Compaq Menätscha beim Goifn drofn".


----------



## DocSnyder (9. Januar 2003)

@his royal phatness: guck e moh in dei email


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Sexueller Mißbrauch widerstandsunfähiger Personen *



Davon hätte ich gerne ne Portion - Maxi-Menü mit Cola-Light ...!


----------



## lebaron (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Davon hätte ich gerne ne Portion - Maxi-Menü mit Cola-Light ...! *



LOL

der brüller zum schlafen gehen

@koko


gibts hute noch meinen lieblingsbetthupferl?


----------



## DocSnyder (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Davon hätte ich gerne ne Portion - Maxi-Menü mit Cola-Light ...! *



Äh, Maxi-Körper, aber Light-Performance 

SCNR


----------



## joe yeti (9. Januar 2003)

wir müssen den Alpenbrevet - 5 Pässe fahren den der sieger bekommt von der miss schweit nen kuss und so sagt roesli 
 

und hier die miss:


----------



## joe yeti (9. Januar 2003)

was is ne widerstandunfähige person?

hast du von sowas bilder? 

und noch zu miss schweiz, da sage nochmal einer dass hätte nix mit radfahren zu tun! 

von wegen offtoppic


----------



## DocSnyder (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *5 Pässe fahren den der sieger bekommt von der miss schweit nen kuss und so sagt roesli*



Wie siehts mit blasen aus?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ICH MEINE EIN ALPHORN, IHR FERKEL


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Januar 2003)

@basti: sorry, heute ist joe mit Wünschen dran

@joe: widerstandsunfähig ist jede Person in den richtigen Händen

Hier nun was auf speziellen Wunsch von unserem Yeti Jupp:

Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (10. Januar 2003)

oder....


bikebabe


----------



## joe yeti (10. Januar 2003)

bikebabe 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Nachhilfe für Preissen in Sachen Minga:
> ...




       

Mensch DocSynider - besser hätte man die unterbelichteten Bewohner dieser Stadt nicht beschreiben können...

Aber seit neuesten geht der bayerische Macho mit seiner Schnecke Suschi-Essen...

"Freiheit für Frangen-Weiswurstfresser raus!!!!"


----------



## DocSnyder (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> Aber seit neuesten geht der bayerische Macho mit seiner Schnecke Suschi-Essen...
> *



Ja, aber das sind dann die Yuppies, ab 30/35 ist man wieder beim Italiener. Das ist dann ne Sonderklasse, die aber massiv in der Unterzahl ist:
der Grossteil der Münchner Yuppies studiert, der Rest "arbeitet" in Werbeagenturen o.ä..
Der männlichen Yuppi aus Minga (aka Münchner Stenz) geht so oft als möglich ins Fitnessstudio. Dort steht er mehr an der Bar als an den Geräten, so 500 Märker/Monat brauchts da scho.
Momentan (im Winter) pflegt die Mehrheit mit anderen Stenzen und deren spaltbarem Material (für nicht Bajuwaren: die Freundinnen) in eigens angemieteten Skihütten in den österreichischen Alpen zu überwintern.

Neben den berüchtigten Hightech-Parks besteht München und Umgebung eigentlich nur aus Altersheimen und Siedlungen für Akademiker, Schauspieler und anderem Gesox.


----------



## phatlizard (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> Momentan (im Winter) pflegt die Mehrheit mit anderen Stenzen und deren spaltbarem Material (für nicht Bajuwaren: die Freundinnen) in eigens angemieteten Skihütten in den österreichischen Alpen zu überwintern.
> *



Wir sind ja wirklich total toll-erant und üüüüüüüüüberhaupt nicht mit Vorurteilen behaftet!!!  
Endlich mal eine Minderheit, auf die man einprügeln kann, ohne das sich jemand wehrt ... weil wer will sich schon als deren Mitglied outen!
Wie sieht es mit Drogen aus? Koksen die noch?

phaty
"Schei$$e mein iMode kriegt kein Netz"


----------



## DocSnyder (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Wir sind ja wirklich total toll-erant und üüüüüüüüüberhaupt nicht mit Vorurteilen behaftet!!!
> *



Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.
Vielleicht etwas überspitzt formuliert, aber im Ergebnis isses wirklich so.



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Endlich mal eine Minderheit, auf die man einprügeln kann, ohne das sich jemand wehrt ... weil wer will sich schon als deren Mitglied outen!
> *



Normalerweise schaut man in Minga auf Dich runter.
Selbst andere Bayern kommen in Minga nicht gut weg.
Ist ein vollkommen eigener Mikrokosmos dort.
Hängt wohl auch damit zusammen das 90% Zuagroasste sind,
die verzweifelt versuchen als ächte Bajuwaren zu erscheinen.



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> "Schei$$e mein iMode kriegt kein Netz" *



Wenn Bosch noch Handys herstellen würde, gell


----------



## bella (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wie sieht es mit Drogen aus? Koksen die noch?*


keine Ahnung, dachte Absinth wäre das neue Spielzeug ! 

DocSnyder: Recht hosd!  und jetzad zoist a Maß!


 Ich frag mich nur, was Altitude für ein Problem hat.. wohl zuviele Dröhnlebkuchen gefressen?


----------



## bsg (10. Januar 2003)

Also ich weiss aus 3 Monaten München-Erfahrung nur noch zwei Sachen: 

a) "Münchner sind KEINE Bayern" ...
b) Blinker setzen und rüber ... Wieso schauen ob da einer kommt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *
> DocSnyder: Recht hosd!  und jetzad zoist a Maß!
> *



haarspaltmodeon
Original: Recht hosd! Und wer rächt hod zoid a Maß
haarspaltmodeoff

Du bist doch nicht etwa auch zuagroasst? 



Herr Ober: Ich hätt gern ein Glas Wasser, einen Zahnstocher und das Beschwerdebuch.


----------



## phatlizard (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Wenn Bosch noch Handys herstellen würde, gell  *



Da bewahre uns Nokia vor ... !!!


----------



## DocSnyder (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Da bewahre uns Nokia vor ... !!! *



Oh phaty, pass auf, im Labenschwand gibts da nen Spruch:
Hättsch dei Gosch ghalda, hätt die dr Bosch bhalda.


----------



## Altitude (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *
> 
> Ich frag mich nur, was Altitude für ein Problem hat.. wohl zuviele Dröhnlebkuchen gefressen?  *



Ich hab doch gar nix gegen Münchner - jedenfalls nix des wirkt!!!


----------



## DocSnyder (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Ich hab doch gar nix gegen Münchner - jedenfalls nix des wirkt!!! *



AUA


----------



## bella (10. Januar 2003)

Sei`s drum... Ich komm ja von der oberbayerisch-österreichischen Ecke, zwischen Inn und Salzach... Is eh Wuarschd, wenn sich die meisten Münchner und die zuagroasten Preißen  für den Nabel der Welt halten...


----------



## DocSnyder (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *Ich komm ja von der oberbayerisch-österreichischen Ecke, zwischen Inn und Salzach*



Naja, dann isses ja auszuhalten in München.
Diese bajuwarische PErfektion strebt der zuagroasste Münchner nämlich an:
am Wochende gehts grundsätzlich zum Fressen in
den Chiemgau. Da fallen wahre Horden ein.
Aber als Niederbayer oder gar Frange in München, auweia. 

Woher denn exactamente?
DocSnyder war schon so gut wie überall in BY,
egal ob Ober- oder Unnerfrangen, Ober- oder Niederbayern,
Allgaier oder gar die Schwäbisch-Ostzonalen ... DocSnyder knows them all.


----------



## lebaron (10. Januar 2003)

ihr habt vielleicht komische themen .....TZTZTZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## roesli (10. Januar 2003)

..Unterbrechung des Münchner Disputs  

Die Dame ist übrigens nicht aus München

Joe kriegt ihre Telefonnummer nur, wenn er mit ihrem fahrbaren Untersatz das Alpenbrevet bestreitet

Alle anderen auch

Vielen Dank für's Zuschauen


----------



## joe yeti (10. Januar 2003)

roesli ich fahre den alpenbrecet nur mit dem crosser mit und nadine wird mir bei kuss schon ihre telefonnummer zustecken!!


      joe


ps: aber ich sehe du kümmerst dich um mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. Januar 2003)

so schlecht kann es den deutschen gar nicht gehen wenn man für onza bremsen 100 ois auf den tisch packt

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9197&item=1986851915&rd=1


basti
*der die welt nich mehr versteht*


----------



## phatlizard (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ihr habt vielleicht komische themen .....TZTZTZZZZZZZZZZ *



Ist klar ... nach Potsdam ziehen ja auch nur ehemalige Schweizer Diplomaten nebst Spaltmaterial (Made in Texas) und natürlich Günther Jauch ... !
Wobei ... München ... Potsdam ... okay ich bin für Potsdam!
In München brauch ich einen Dolmetscher!

@Joe: ich hoffe doch mal, Du sprichst von der Nadine aus der Schweiz ... !!!??? 

phaty

Ach ja Herr Doktor Schneider: Der Titel "His Royal Phatness" hat mir schon sehr gefallen - aber dann wirft man mir wieder Grössenwahn vor ... !


----------



## roesli (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Was denkst Du denn, Phaty? - der Joe hat sich so in unsere Miss verguckt, dass er sich schon zu einem Jodel-Fernkurs angemeldet hat und beim Bauern fragen ging, ob er melken lernen darf


----------



## lebaron (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> In München brauch ich einen Dolmetscher!
> ...



stimmt in potsdam hättest du ja mich


----------



## phatlizard (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *so schlecht kann es den deutschen gar nicht gehen wenn man für onza bremsen 100 ois auf den tisch packt
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9197&item=1986851915&rd=1
> ...



Langsam habe ich die Befürchtung, dass Du die Preise für Onza-Bremsen als persönliche Beleidigung betrachtest ... 

Basti am Sonntag bei Christiansen zwischen Eichel, Merz und Osterwelle:

"Also Frau Christiansen, oder darf ick Sabine sagen, also Sabine ick muss jetzt mal wat ablassen - det *muss jetzt raus* - wie ick schon immer dem Nadinchen, nee ick popp die nich, die hat für mich nen Schwanz, also wie ick schon immer sag, nee Herr Westerweller jetzt lassen sie mich och mal ausreden, also Sabine wie ick schon immer beim Teetrinken sag, solange die Schwuletten für den Taiwan-Rotz von den Onzas da sonne Kohle rauskloppen können, ja Herr Eichel hören sie gut zu, solange kann det allet janich so schlimm sein ... hauen se da ruhig ne Steuer drauf für die Doooofen -  und sie Herr Merz schicken se die Merkel mal zum Frisör, sonst poste ick die nie ... !"

phaty


----------



## lebaron (10. Januar 2003)

LOL



ja ja ick und dat sabinsche......

NEE ABER MAL IM ERNST DIE SINDD OCH ALLE KRANK......klar ius ne geile bremse ich hab ja auch welche aber dieses schweinegeld dafür zu zahlen geht mir net in den kopp.....

es gibt da momentan etliche beispiele...wie zb die revos von syncros oder schaltwerke.........und und und


----------



## luniz (10. Januar 2003)

hab grad angefangen, in diesem forum die ersten paar seiten zu lese, und hab mich bepisst vor lachen! da gibts fahrräder, die wären eher ein fall für das bundesumweltministerium wegen optischer umweltverschmutzung!!! macht ihr das eigentlich noch mit den hässlichen bikes? bin nur bis seite 23 gekommen, bis ich dann mal auf "letzte seite" gedrückt hab...

wenn ja, hier mein beitrag. is zwar nicht klassisch, aber hässlich ohne ende und nichtmal ein CD!!!


http://www.dreidoppel-bike.de/pic1.html

das bild is leidet zu gross zum einfügen


----------



## phatlizard (10. Januar 2003)

... sags schon ... 

DET HATTEN WIR SCHON AUF SEITE ... 

Willkommen Luniz ... und viel Spass


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Januar 2003)

Nö, ist's nicht






Dat Dingen ist echt der Ekel...aber ich glaub, das hatten wir schonmal,oder?

Ach so,bin jetzt bis Sonntag nicht da,Phaty sagt euch schon wo,müßt nur lieb fragen

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luniz (10. Januar 2003)

aber das t-shirt is schon weg, oder?


----------



## phatlizard (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von luniz _
> *aber das t-shirt is schon weg, oder? *



Ja vor 6 Monaten!!! Aber wir hauen immer noch rein ... !


----------



## luniz (10. Januar 2003)

ich hatte halt keine lust 350 seiten durchzugucken, deshalb hab ich gefragt


----------



## phatlizard (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *LOL
> 
> 
> ...



Das kommt nur, weil Du da immer mitbietest ... 

Kein Wunder, dass der Verband zur Rettung des Klassik-Schnäppchens Dich auf Lebenzeiten verbannt hat ... !


----------



## roesli (10. Januar 2003)

...auf vielfachen Wunsch wieder mal:


----------



## roesli (10. Januar 2003)

..noch was aus dem Hause GT, ursprünglich entworfen für Harley Davidson - rrrrrrrr..... - was ist eigentlich die Höchststrafe für einen Rahmendesigner? - Lebenslänglich Huffy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (10. Januar 2003)

sage schon mein lieber 


   

joe


----------



## phatlizard (10. Januar 2003)

Ja Roesli könnte hinkommen ... !

So und falls Eure Frauen immer motzen, weil ihr Ferdischmacher liest jetzt mal was für die Mädels... Der "oooooooooooooohhhhh wie süss"-Moment des Tages!

Mein neustes Familienmitglied!


----------



## joe yeti (10. Januar 2003)

buh phaty dachte schon du zeigst jetzt was anderes!

nettes hundilein! 

ich sehe schon ich lege mir auch einen hund zu!

    

joe


----------



## onespeed (10. Januar 2003)

uiuiui... wenn den die nico sieht  
schaut aus wie ne mischung aus cockerspaniel und rottweiler... wie heisst die kleene denn?

andi


----------



## DocSnyder (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> In München brauch ich einen Dolmetscher!
> *



Ein altes Vorurteil. 
In München wird nicht bajufisch gesprochen, deswegen ist das auch so beliebt bei Promis.

DocSnyder
*der_in_Eppelborn_un_in_die_Hochwald_so_seine_Problem_hätt*


----------



## lebaron (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das kommt nur, weil Du da immer mitbietest ...
> ...



nee nee ich hab nix geboten es gab ja nur das startgebot für 99,- und der hat sich um einen euro überbieten lassen!...na woher kennen wir das?


----------



## go-dirt (10. Januar 2003)

phaty, ist das ein jack-russel terrier?


----------



## onespeed (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *phaty, ist das ein jack-russel terrier? *



 ne, en jack russel schaut so aus...







andi


----------



## singlestoph (10. Januar 2003)

anschauen

wiso soll man eine kurbel die mal so ca 1200DM gekostet hat denn auch für 150 oiro oder so verkaufen müssen? Hä?
da kann man sie ja gleich selbst behalten oder kompostieren

ps. vielleicht ist die ja auch in gutem zu stand und/oder nur 3mal gebraucht, dann wär der preis nicht so schlecht odärr (denk ich)


pps. das jammern scheint ein grundbedürfnis aller menschen zu sein. ich hab bis jetzt aber immer geglaubt wir schweizer seien die weltmeister im jammern, wenn ich das hier sehe und auch sonst so höre was bei oich so alles gejammert wird (renten,hochwasser,kälte,teuro,Staatsverschuldung und weissderGeierwasimmer  ...) krieg ich langsam ein schlechtes gewissen und ein riesenmitleid mit euch.

mfg stopf 

derdernächstenseinSpendenkontoeinrichtetumDeutschlandzuretten


----------



## petcash (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *so schlecht kann es den deutschen gar nicht gehen wenn man für onza bremsen 100 ois auf den tisch packt
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9197&item=1986851915&rd=1
> ...



-hab gleich nachgesehen: "jamesblonds javascript:smilie('') (26) ist der Käufer und hat die Kaufabwicklung abgeschlossen. "

Vielleicht ist das die Erklärung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von petcash _
> *
> 
> -hab gleich nachgesehen: "jamesblonds javascript:smilie('') (26) ist der Käufer und hat die Kaufabwicklung abgeschlossen. "
> ...



muss ich das jetzt verstehen


----------



## lebaron (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *riesenmitleid  *



GESCHENKT


----------



## whoa (10. Januar 2003)

@ singlestoph
wo de recht hast haste recht.. 
im fussi nur vize, aber im jammern unangefochten *WC*!


----------



## KIV (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *die kette konte man auch umschmeissen
> 
> 
> ...





Ich hab den Umwerfer (als Schellenmodell) nebst passender Schalthebel und fast neuem Schaltwerk über...
Jemand Interesse?
(Wenn nich kommter nächste Woche zu IBääh.)
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## lebaron (10. Januar 2003)

neeeeeeeeeeee......halt musste ich doch ändern.....


----------



## ZeFlo (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> 
> *...auf vielfachen Wunsch wieder mal: *



... er nun wieder  

es ist keine 4 wochen her da ist unser bekennender (halb)schweizer hier genau mit eben diesem wunderwerk hinter mir her gehechelt!  

tztztztztztstaatenlosaberschrecklicheräderfahren
flo


----------



## phatlizard (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *uiuiui... wenn den die nico sieht
> schaut aus wie ne mischung aus cockerspaniel und rottweiler...  *



Für den Spruch hab ich schon mal einem den Kiefer gebrochen!!!! 

Das ist ein Gordon Setter - ein Jagdhund! 8 Wochen alt auf dem Bild!

So sehen die aus, wenn sie ausgewachsen sind!






Den Namen wissen wir noch nicht! Übrigens ist *der* kleine ca. 2 km von Joe Breeze' Haus geboren - und da isser jetzt auch noch ... !
Ich könnte ihn ja Gary, Tom, Joe oder Charles nennen ...! 

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *(renten,hochwasser,kälte,teuro,Staatsverschuldung und weissderGeierwasimmer  ...) *



Na da hätte ich doch einen riesen Vorschlag: Wir fluten die Schweiz - aber erst nachdem wir Roesli, Luki und den Lowrider rausgeholt haben - und Cycleshark-Pete mit samt seinem Laden, dann nehmen wir Euch das kriminelle Bankenrecht weg und zahlen allen Familien, deren Geld ihr in 300 Jahren unrechtmässig eingesackt habt, ihren Anteil aus ... 
Dann warten wir mal bis die neutrale Schweiz nach Hilfe ruft ... ! 

phaty

P.S.: Damit dass nicht nur als witzig rüberkommt, für die Hochwasserbemerkung gibt es einen virituellen Arschtritt - und ab dafür ... !

P.P.S.: Basti hab ich Dir ebay-Jammern nicht schonmal untersagt! Du hörst nicht mehr auf mich ... !


----------



## joe yeti (10. Januar 2003)

phaty joe soll der kleine heissen!


ok mein herzallerliebs´ter phaty!  

joe soller heisssssssen!

jap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (10. Januar 2003)

wegen einem flachkörper neee phaty! 

wie war das in Asterix und Qbelix in der Schweiz, solche Typen werden im See ers..... das is viel einfacher! 

es wäre doch alleine schon schade wegen den vielen süssen schweizerinnen! nur mal nico erwähnen will!

also steine suchen und wir machen ne expetition in die schweiz und du nimmst idefix gleich mit!


----------



## singlestoph (10. Januar 2003)

WIr machen Euch FERTIG!!!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *WIr machen Euch FERTIG!!!
> 
> *



Ich bin immer noch extrem un-amüsiert ... man sollte eben nicht mit aller Gewalt jedes Thema abreiten ... !


----------



## phatlizard (10. Januar 2003)




----------



## go-dirt (11. Januar 2003)

*ulkig*
könnte ein trainings-rad von f. moser sein, für den stunden weltrekord...

nils, 
*dervorhinmitdemhunddirektindenfettnapftrat*


----------



## roesli (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... er nun wieder
> ...



Abgelehnt!  meins guckt so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (11. Januar 2003)

..wenn Du noch einmal über meinen Lieblingstrakor und meine stählerne Jugend motzst - nehm ich Dich auf den nächsten Trail nur noch mit TXED mit:


----------



## roesli (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *WIr machen Euch FERTIG!!!
> 
> *




...und nun sollen wir Angst haben vor Urs Maritz oder was?  

Christoph - mässige deine Zunge


----------



## phatlizard (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *
> nils,
> *dervorhinmitdemhunddirektindenfettnapftrat* *



Da gibt es andere Fettnäpfe!!! 

Es gibt Fahrradfotos da ist das Rad total egal ... wegen dem Hintergrund ...!!!

SEVEN Rennrad mit Campa auf Hawaii .... seufz ...


----------



## singlestoph (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich bin immer noch extrem un-amüsiert ... man sollte eben nicht mit aller Gewalt jedes Thema abreiten ... ! *



lieber phaty offenbar sind dir die feinen (layoutmässigen)(und ironischen) parallelen zwischen 
CDeger und phatlizard machen euch FERTIG!!! und kommt nur WIr machen euch FERTIG!!!
entgangen
parallelen waren erwünscht und absicht ebenso historische anspielungen

falls du irgendwelchen schaden erlitten hast bei einem hochwasser tut mir das leid wollte dich nicht beleidigen

was mich dann doch erstaunt (wir schauen hier deutsches fernsehen dh. wir können uns ein einwenig differenzierteres bild davon machen wenn wir wollen, hintergrund infos usw.) ist das es scheinbar städte gibt in de wos jedes jahr überschwemmungen gibt
und das es die schon seit jahrhunderten gibt. das selbe mit der kälte.

in unserer modernen massenmedialen welt (gibts dieses wort überhaupt) heisst es dann jedesmal Wahnsinn,Jahrhundertkatastrophe...
imfall auch bei uns in der schweiz

dass aber darum eine angeblich unbeliebte und unfähige regierung am ruder bleibt und das deutschland seine abgaben an die eu darum nicht zahlen will ist für aussenstehende (was wir wohl oder übel sind) doch eher befremdend.

ich wollte aber nicht eure politiker, regierung oder sonst wer kritisieren es ist bei uns mindestens so schlimm wenn nicht schlimmer. sondern nur euer verhalten und an euren gesunden menschenverstand apellieren
es ist hier leider auch sehr oft nicht besonders viel toleranz zu erkennen.(starrgabelhasser, weltverbesserer,und so weiter typen)

und nur am schluss zu schreiben: es soll doch jeder das fahren was er will, hat leider nichts mit toleranz zu tun 

befremdend ist auch dass der herr phaty der die ganze zeit mit oft aüsanten beiträgen,meistens mit voller härte und leider zum teil ziemlich undifferenzierten und manchamal nicht sehr fundierter kritik an gemeinsamen feinden uns alle unterhält,das ganze forum aufmischt und sich überall breit macht,die dünnste haut besitzt und am sensibelsten(empfindlichsten) reagiert und als erster beleidigt ist
wenns um die amerikaner geht fehlt ihm leider einwenig das kulturelle verständnis (vielleicht blendet er es auch bewusst aus, hilft ja beim hassen, aber dann sollte er das zt durchblicken lassen).
Viel mehr als oberflächliche klischees, stereotype beispiele wie dumm die amis sind,kann ich da leider nicht erkennen.

wir wissen alle das hier und bei euch cd-händler verar$cht werden und wurden (ev. tun das auch spezialized, gt, giant und noch viele mehr).

frag mal deine freunde in a wie der markt dort funktioniert(ich find vieles Wahrscheinlich fast alle dort auch nicht gut) es ist dort vieles ein wenig anders.
viele fachhändler wenige (schlechte sportmarktketten) wie bei uns und euch gibts auch zb in italien und frankreich viel weniger.
in frankreich verkauft décatlon fast die hälfte aller fahrräder.
in italien zumindest dort wo grad ich war gibts ev wenn du glück hast einen fahrradklempner wo do 300euro räder kaufen kanst ein hochwertiges rad kaufst du dort in der stadt im fachmarkt.
das irgendwie beller zu vermarktungsstrategie von multis, oder.

was man kauft, wie und wo mans kauft, entscheidet jeder noch selbst
und so wie sich die mehrheit verhält  sieht am schluss auch der markt aus. obsunspasstodernicht

stoph 
derderdiefressedauerndaufhatundabundzueinereinkriegt

der das jetzteinfachmalallesloswedenwollte

wensnichtinteressiertdermussdasjaauchnichtlesen (der gleiche toleranzscheissatz wie der:solldochjederfahre....)


----------



## joe yeti (11. Januar 2003)

was is das jetzt das is der fertigmacher da entschuldigt man sich nich nimmt es mit humor schluckt auch mal runter und in der regel wird keiner wenn es auch mal grob wird es böse meinen! immer locker bleiben!

und zu deinen politschen aussagen äußere ich mich hier nich, sage bewust hier nich! Ok

nur noch eines der fertigmacher rules und mach mit ok!

joe


----------



## singlestoph (11. Januar 2003)

der belehr-modus ist bei mir fix eingebaut und im normalfall auch unterdrückt
nur wenn ich mich ärgere hab ich ihn nicht immer unter kontrolle.
und wenn ich mich mit politik, oder mit marktwirtschaftlichen fehlleistungen beschäftige beginne ich mich meistens dh. fast immer zu ärgern.

stoph 

das foto vom urs und seinem singlespeed war eher zur allgemeinen freude dort hingebaut und hat sonst keine bedeutung da ich ja auch nicht für ihn sprechen kann.


----------



## Steinhummer (11. Januar 2003)

Hossa!

Jetzt wird's politisch! Und das in unserer humorvollen kleinen Oase des Friedens und der Völkerverständigung! Jederzeit ein Garant für kleine Fluchten!

@singlestoph: Solln wir das nicht einfach lassen mit der Politik? Ich krieg da immer son Schaum vorm Mund!

@ phaty: Jetzt werd mal nicht zu pc, von wegen Hochwasser...

Steinhummer (der nicht im Altrheinarm gebaut hat, sondern aufm Berg )


----------



## phatlizard (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *
> 
> lieber phaty offenbar sind dir die feinen (layoutmässigen)(und ironischen) parallelen zwischen
> ...



Ui - ne ganze Vorlesung .... gähn ...

Aber danke, dass Du mir endlich mal die Amis erklärt hast, die habe ich in den zwei Jahren da drüben nämlich nie verstanden - jetzt wird mir einiges klarer!
Ich hab zwar in Marin County gewohnt aber da hab ich leider überhaupt Niemanden gefunden, der mir die MTB-Geschäftswelt erklären konnte! Hätt' ich doch einfach mal gleich in der Schweiz angerufen!

Tolerant? Ich? Bei Leibe nicht ... !!! Das muss ich auch garnicht ... 

Es ging nicht um Räder oder Händler oder Cannondales es ging nur um Flutopfer als Jammerer! Dass Du Dir dabei Deinen ganzen Frust über mein ausladendes Wesen von der Seele geschrieben hast, das kann ich gut verstehen! 

Ich fühl mich auch sehr geehrt, dass Du dabei sogar unsere Regierung und die EU mit einbringen konntest - für meinen Geschmack fehlt da noch der Papst!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (11. Januar 2003)

.... und all die anderen Liebhaber von Pizza Hawaii!







Das find ich mal richtig gelungen ... !

phaty


----------



## singlestoph (11. Januar 2003)

auch lieb
politik mach ich hier nicht (mehr)(oder ist das auch schon politisch)

(ist für schweizer eben schwierig, da man uns von klein auf eintrichtert wir hätten die demokratie erfunden-....das war wohl politisch)

vom papst weiss ich leider nichts zu berichten

und

ich hab den Phaty zuerst für so eine art Moderator gehalten



mfg stopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *
> ich hab den Phaty zuerst für so eine art Moderator gehalten
> *



Siehste ich werd dauernd überschätzt ... 

www.phaty.de - der Wahnsinn geht weiter!


----------



## DocSnyder (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Das ist ein Gordon Setter - ein Jagdhund! 8 Wochen alt auf dem Bild!
> 
> ...



Und Du bist Dir 100% sicher, dass da nich mal ein Lama dazwischen war?


----------



## lebaron (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Und Du bist Dir 100% sicher, dass da nich mal ein Lama dazwischen war? *





das war ein tiefschlag


@phaty
vollste unterstützung bezüglich schweizer schoko-mist

@roesli
danke es gibt auch noch vernünftige von eurer sorte

@stoffel


----------



## raymund (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *.... und all die anderen Liebhaber von Pizza Hawaii!
> 
> 
> ...



bis auf die Farbe der Kurbel, da das von dem in der Tat gelungenen Rest zu sehr ablenkt.

Gruß
Raymund

dereigentlichnichtmeckerndarfweilereingrünescdhat


----------



## whoa (11. Januar 2003)

@ phaty
Pizza Hawaii.. is gut, mein Favourite is jedoch Pizza Dallas (Mozarella, Hühnchen, Ananas, Curry).. 



zum Hochwasser..
Ich für meinen Teil lege Bemerkungen, welche man auch negativ interpretieren könnte (speziell in diesem Thread), immer zum positiven aus. In diesem Fall kann ich mir einfach schlecht vorstellen, dass der Hochwasserkommentar herablassend gegenüber Opfern der Flut war.

zum Jammern..
Da brauch ich mir nur meine Großeltern anhören, welche anfangen rumzuheulen, dass sie jetzt die Dosen wieder zum Getränkemarkt schleppen müssen und meinen der Umweltschutz ginge hier zu weit. Im nächsten Satz aber über die Flut klagen, wo aus meiner eingeschränkten Sichtweise der Mensch (allgemein; natürlich nicht die Flutopfer als Personen) nicht unschuldig dran ist.
Mich will ich bei der Jammerei ja nichtmal ausschließen, schließlich jammere ich auch rum, dass ich dieses WE lernen muss und nix richtiges unternehmen kann..


----------



## phatlizard (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ phaty
> 
> zum Hochwasser..
> ...



Tja es könnte vielleicht wirklich daran liegen, dass meine Meinungsäusserungen überbewertet werden! *ICH* ganz persönlich fand das geschmacklos! Sonst nix ...


----------



## phatlizard (11. Januar 2003)




----------



## whoa (11. Januar 2003)

..gleich wird Nürnbärch gerupft!


----------



## go-dirt (11. Januar 2003)

das matt chester hat eine sehr schöne gabel. ist die auch made bei matt, oder ein fremdprodukt?

nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *..gleich wird Nürnbärch gerupft!  *



Ich kaufe ein ä -> Närnbärch 

Man muss Gott für alles danken, auch für Ober-, Unter- und Mittelfranken!


----------



## phatlizard (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *..gleich wird Nürnbärch gerupft!  *



Tja Whoa, Joe Yeti ist hier nicht alleine .... !!!


----------



## phatlizard (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *das matt chester hat eine sehr schöne gabel. ist die auch made bei matt, oder ein fremdprodukt?
> 
> nils *



... kommt von Rick Hunter - Sycip oder Kelly bauen eine ähnliche! ... ach ja das ist übrigens ein 29"-Bike!!!! 


phaty


----------



## go-dirt (11. Januar 2003)

danke, christian!
ich muss son 29er unbedingt mal fahren...

nils


----------



## Eisenfahrer (11. Januar 2003)

Ich hoffe, ich störe den Chat hier nicht zu sehr, wenn ich zur Abwechslung mal ein Bike aus meiner (momentan noch recht kleinen) Sammlung poste. Thema: "Kona als Wind-und-Wetter-Bike mit Hang zum Cruiser"

reiner
dergespanntistobwerreagiert


----------



## phatlizard (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eisenfahrer _
> *Ich hoffe, ich störe den Chat hier nicht zu sehr, wenn ich zur Abwechslung mal ein Bike aus meiner (momentan noch recht kleinen) Sammlung poste. Thema: "Kona als Wind-und-Wetter-Bike mit Hang zum Cruiser"
> *



Auf dieser Seite waren es bisher drei Räder und zwei Hunde! Kein schlechter schnitt - aber immerhin hast Du ja auch was dazu beigetragen - dann darf man ja auch mal kurz aufmotzen! Aber Junge Du hast doch kein KONA das ist doch ein K-Bike! Nicht dass Du da Post vom Rechtsanwalt aus Holland bekommst!!!

Schönes Mittleres Kettenblatt ... !

phaty
Hatreagiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> was mich dann doch erstaunt (wir schauen hier deutsches fernsehen dh. wir können uns ein einwenig differenzierteres bild davon machen wenn wir wollen, hintergrund infos usw.) ist das es scheinbar städte gibt in de wos jedes jahr überschwemmungen gibt
> und das es die schon seit jahrhunderten gibt. das selbe mit der kälte.



Das mit den alljährlichen wiederkehrenden Hochwässern ist der Rhein.
Rhein != Elbe



> in unserer modernen massenmedialen welt (gibts dieses wort überhaupt) heisst es dann jedesmal Wahnsinn,Jahrhundertkatastrophe...
> imfall auch bei uns in der schweiz



Ja, da gebe ich Dir recht.
Ich kanns auch nicht mehr hören



> dass aber darum eine angeblich unbeliebte und unfähige regierung am ruder bleibt und das deutschland seine abgaben an die eu darum nicht zahlen will ist für aussenstehende (was wir wohl oder übel sind) doch eher befremdend.



Ich wusste gar nicht das die Schweiz in der EU ist und davon tangiert wird. 
Oder warum regst Du Dich darüber auf?
Ausserdem sollte man wissen, dass Deutschland schon seit jeher überproportional viel in den EU-Haushalt einzahlt.



> befremdend ist auch dass der herr phaty der die ganze zeit mit oft aüsanten beiträgen,meistens mit voller härte und leider zum teil ziemlich undifferenzierten und manchamal nicht sehr fundierter kritik an gemeinsamen feinden uns alle unterhält,das ganze forum aufmischt und sich überall breit macht,die dünnste haut besitzt und am sensibelsten(empfindlichsten) reagiert und als erster beleidigt ist



Welche gemeinsamen Feinde? Die Kantenklatscher?
Die können sich wehren wenn Sie wollen, die sitzen 3 Foren weiter.
Aber in der Flut abgesoffene Ossis posten hier kaum.



> wenns um die amerikaner geht fehlt ihm leider einwenig das kulturelle verständnis (vielleicht blendet er es auch bewusst aus, hilft ja beim hassen, aber dann sollte er das zt durchblicken lassen).
> Viel mehr als oberflächliche klischees, stereotype beispiele wie dumm die amis sind,kann ich da leider nicht erkennen.



Seit wann hasst Phaty Amerika? 
Im Gegenteil, er ist sogar ziemlich amerikanophil (Vorliebe für Radsachen von dort, er hat sogar einige Freunde dort) und doch zurecht kritisch gegenüber Amerika.
Ausserdem für was muss man bei den Amis Verständnis haben?
Erklärs mir bitte.


----------



## DocSnyder (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Tja Whoa, Joe Yeti ist hier nicht alleine .... !!!
> ...



Wie ich mir hab sagen lassen, sollte man den Saarländer an sich bloss nicht auf den FC Saarbrücken ansprechen...


----------



## phatlizard (11. Januar 2003)

Hauptstadt-Club!!!! grrrr nee die werden gehasst ... !  

Hier noch was für die Liebhaber des gepflegten Knicks im Oberrohr!


----------



## DocSnyder (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Hauptstadt-Club!!!! grrrr nee die werden gehasst ... !
> 
> Hier noch was für die Liebhaber des gepflegten Knicks im Oberrohr! *



Glaubst Du es würde helfen nachträglich die Rohre noch in Viagra-Lösung zu baden?


----------



## nils (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Hier noch was für die Liebhaber des gepflegten Knicks im Oberrohr! *



Sieht eher nach einer Kantenklatscherbehandlung aus...


----------



## phatlizard (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Seit wann hasst Phaty Amerika?
> ...



Ich hab doch nix gegen die Amis - naja gegen einen schon ...


----------



## DocSnyder (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich hab doch nix gegen die Amis - naja gegen einen schon ...
> ...





Wenn sie denn überhaupt wissen würden, wo der Irak liegt:
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2002/11/1120_021120_GeoRoperSurvey.html


----------



## singlestoph (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Seit wann hasst Phaty Amerika?
> ...






hör mal das ganze ist ist irgendwie wahnsinnigkompliziert und anstrengend und ich schau mir eigentlich lieber tierfilme an




wirkönnenunsmaltreffenundbiszurtotalerschöpfungdikutieren
wir könnten aber auch bikengehen

stoph


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *
> hör mal das ganze ist ist irgendwie wahnsinnigkompliziert und anstrengend und ich schau mir eigentlich lieber tierfilme an
> ....
> ...



   genau, gestern kam zum beispiel die hippos von mzima 

ciao 
flo


----------



## phatlizard (11. Januar 2003)

Für Basti und mich dann bitte: "Die heissen Stuten von der Potsdammer Koppel"

phaty
geht jetzt EMINEM gucken ...!

"There is so many fish in the see ... but it seems so empty without me!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Für Basti und mich dann bitte: "Die heissen Stuten von der Potsdammer Koppel"
> 
> phaty
> ...


LOL

auch wenn ichg den threat jetzt net ganz gelesen habe und den somit net so recht raffe aber lustig isset trotzdem....*denkt sich sienen teil*


----------



## singlestoph (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



es geht gar nicht nur um die amis die gehen eh bald unter

kleine hilfe zum ursprung des ganzen elends das sich hier abspielt

Die Mehrheit der Leute hält die Anderen (70-99.999% der Menschheit) für doof, die ja dann wiederum die Mehrheit der Leute sind (nich?). das wiederum find ich doof!!! kapiert?

mfg philosophenstoph


----------



## DocSnyder (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *Die Mehrheit der Leute hält die Anderen (70-99.999% der Menschheit) für doof, die ja dann wiederum die Mehrheit der Leute sind (nich?). das wiederum find ich doof!!! kapiert?
> *



Ganz meine Meinung.
Nur braten die meisten Amerikaner dermassen in ihrem eigenen Saft, dass sie nicht mal wissen, dass es ausserhalb Amerikas auch noch eine Menschheit gibt.
Und das ist leider kein Klischee sondern traurige Wahrheit... 

Und ich dachte schon fast, mit ...


> hör mal das ganze ist ist irgendwie wahnsinnigkompliziert und anstrengend und ich schau mir eigentlich lieber tierfilme an


hättest Du Dich wieder auf die schweizer Neutralität zurückgezogen.


----------



## joe yeti (11. Januar 2003)

ne abend leut!

@phaty nice chester, das wird schon 2005 verprochen und olle ole VFB und latürlich nice dogs

 

zu dem einen schweizer: es wir demnächst das hochwasser zu euch umgeleitet pipliniebau schon in planung! und wenn tierfilme gehen ich davon aus das du affenfilme meinst


----------



## onespeed (11. Januar 2003)

affen und amerikaner...


----------



## phatlizard (12. Januar 2003)

Für alle Singlespeeder und andere Bierliebhaber - gute Nacht

*Die Gans erwacht in fremden Forst
sie liegt auf einem Adlerhorst
sie dreht sich um und denkt betroffen
mein lieber Schwan, war ich besoffen!* 

(Max Gold)


----------



## singlestoph (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> hättest Du Dich wieder auf die schweizer Neutralität zurückgezogen.
> 
> *



jaja dachtest du

das was die schweiz betreibt heisst per definition 
bewaffnete neutralität

was in der wirklichkeit dann so aussieht:
nirgens richtig dabeisein, überall seinen senf dazugeben und immer wenns geht kräftig absahnen

Für geschichtsfreaks: (die andern überspringen doch bitte diesen abschnitt damit sie sich nicht langweilen und ärgern müssen)
der grösste teil der schweiz war (viel) früher (so um 814) mal teil von lothringen und wie es dem lothar damals ergieng (man denke da an seine netten brüder den karl und den ludwig) und seinem ex-königreich könnt ihr ja nachlesen.
die strategie der alten eidgenossen,hat sich in diesem zusammenhang jahrhundertelang (über 1000jahre) bewährt und in unserer kultur tiefe spuren hinterlassen

ich versuche auch das neutral zu formulieren und wie gesagt mach ich hier keine politische aussage und beziehe auch keinen standpunkt, liefere höchstens infos oder denkanstösse

stoph


----------



## lebaron (12. Januar 2003)

dem es so geht  oder

@phaty und co. 

hörst du auch seit ein paar tagen wieder dieses komische brummen......aus einer richtung .....südliche des staates D ?


BRUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## phatlizard (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *dem es so geht  oder
> 
> @phaty und co.
> ...



GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHL!!!!  

... ach Basti manchmal glaub ich doch ich hatte was mit Deiner Mutter vor 18 Jahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. Januar 2003)

... *Limp Biskit*-Profi-Team???


----------



## go-dirt (12. Januar 2003)

wie die musik, so die räder...


----------



## onespeed (12. Januar 2003)

... rollin' rollin' rollin' rollin' (what)
Keep rollin' rollin' rollin' rollin' (come on)
keep rollin' rollin' rollin' rollin' (yeah)
Keep rollin' rollin' rollin rollin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mal was zum thema amis und schweizer


----------



## roesli (12. Januar 2003)

...mich in dem Fall nur noch interessieren, was südlich an good ole' Germany stösst    

Vielleicht gleich Italien? - Berlusconi als Nachbar?  

..das würde ja vielleicht erklären, warum es in München so viele Italienische Restaurants gibt......


----------



## lebaron (12. Januar 2003)

mit den ohren kann der typ doch kein rennen verlieren.......

skandal ! ! !


DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPING


----------



## phatlizard (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *...mich in dem Fall nur noch interessieren, was südlich an good ole' Germany stösst
> 
> Vielleicht gleich Italien? *



Wenn man George W. fragt wahrscheinlich Cuba!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. Januar 2003)

Guck mal was George auf dem Schreibtisch liegen hat ... !!!


----------



## hegels1 (12. Januar 2003)

zu Amerikas Bildung:

amis schlecht in geographie?-das hilft dresden heute auch nit mehr!

amis wollen krieg führen?-das wo wir dresden grade so schön wieder aufgebaut haben!
(harald schmidt rulez!)


----------



## Kokopelli (12. Januar 2003)

PUUUUUUHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mann Kinners,da ist man mal ein WE nicht anwesend und schon wird's hier politisch*kopfschüttel*

@singelstoph:nur eines MUSS ich loswerden:vor einer Woche stand der Rhein das erste Mal seit zehn Jahren wieder so hoch,dass zwei Strassen weiter schon Laufstege aufgebaut wurden. Es fehlten nur noch zehn Zentimeter und meine Wohnung hätte direkt am Rhein gelegen. Zur gleichen Zeit war Koblenz(hallo Staabi) schon abgesoffen und die gesamte Kölner Altstadt war seit drei Tagen gesperrt. Das ganze mit dem lapidaren Kommentar a la "was regen die sich auf, das passiert doch dauernd" abzutun finde ich persönlich ziemlich schwach. Wenn in der Schweiz eine Lawine abgeht und Menschen sterben oder ihre Existenzen verlieren, sagt in D ja auch keiner "tja...selbst schuld,was wohnen die auch in den bergen"
Das mußte ich jetzt einfach noch mal loswerden. Wenn du dich jetzt mißverstanden fühlst, dann nimm es nicht so schwer. Nichts wird so heiss gegessen wie's gekocht wird!

@joe:fang schonmal an zu drehen,ich habe den Vorbau!

Gruß Koko*tierisch geschlaucht*


----------



## nils (12. Januar 2003)

Um mal ein bischen in der Vergangenheit zu buddeln, genauer auf Seite 337, irgendwas kam mir da immer komisch vor. Das ist doch keine Nivea Dose!




> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*Das* ist eine echte Nivea Dose:


----------



## phatlizard (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Um mal ein bischen in der Vergangenheit zu buddeln, genauer auf Seite 337, irgendwas kam mir da immer komisch vor. Das ist doch keine Nivea Dose!
> 
> 
> Das ist eine echte Nivea Dose: *




*GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHL!!!!! *


----------



## whoa (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Das ist eine echte Nivea Dose: *



uiiih.. ugly..!

fuhr der nichma'n richtiges bikes, also ich mein pizza hawaii..?


----------



## lebaron (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> uiiih.. ugly..!
> ...


neeeeeee vorher war der bei den franzmännern angestellt...bei SUNN
und dann eben cd

ja ja aber dafür hat cedric gracia den nettesten fahrstil im gesamten world cup..da darf er dann auch schon mal cola fahren


----------



## whoa (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> neeeeeee vorher war der bei den franzmännern angestellt...bei SUNN
> und dann eben cd
> ...


sischa meister..?

mir is klar dat du da der cheffe auf dem gebiet bist, aber ich kann mich noch entsinnen, wie so'n begaster spanier mit so'ner bunten hawaii pizza in's tal gerollt is..

..oder bin ick schon so senil..?


----------



## whoa (12. Januar 2003)

uups, der is ja 'n franzmann.. verdammt mit mir geht's bergab..


----------



## whoa (12. Januar 2003)

man man man, dat wurmt mich jetzt aber..
..welcher spanier war denn ende der 90er auf pizza hawaii unterwegs?

oder bin ich schon dermaßen geistig verwirrt..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *man man man, dat wurmt mich jetzt aber..
> ..welcher spanier war denn ende der 90er auf pizza hawaii unterwegs?
> *



Enrique Inglesias? Ach nee der spielt ja Tennis ...


----------



## onespeed (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *man man man, dat wurmt mich jetzt aber..
> ..welcher spanier war denn ende der 90er auf pizza hawaii unterwegs?
> 
> *



ok, ich hab zwar keinen schimmer welche hämoridenschaukel du mit pizza hawaii meinst, aber der spanier david vazquez is 98 auf c-dale gefahren oder meenste pau misser auf yeti  

ansonsten guckst du 
hier  

andi


----------



## phatlizard (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> ansonsten guckst du
> ...



Andi Du sollst doch nicht immer diese unanständigen Seiten posten ... ! Pfui!

Ach ja Weltrangliste! Wenn sich auf den Plätzen 1-3 ein Holländer und zwei Belgier tummeln, dann ist doch was falsch beim *Mountain*-Biken!!!!


----------



## onespeed (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Andi Du sollst doch nicht immer diese unanständigen Seiten posten ... ! Pfui!
> ...


*

gell ich bin ne perverse sau  

zur strafe geh ich jetzt barfuss ins bett...

nacht
andi*


----------



## whoa (13. Januar 2003)

@ onespeed
kona := "pizza hawaii"; 

ha ha, jetzt hab ich's..  ..ich meinte tomas misser, welcher samt bruderherz für kona fuhr.

yippeh, ich bin doch nich verrückt.. 

jetzt frag ich mich nur noch, wie man gracia mit misser verwechseln kann..? 


gehtlieberschlafen
whoa


----------



## Steinhummer (13. Januar 2003)

Rheinhessen meldet Schnee!!! Und me & my Generation den ersten satten Abflug wg. mieser Reifen.

Frage: Wer hat schonmal die Schwalbe Black Jack ausprobiert? Rollen die gut auf der Straße und taugen trotzdem im Gelände?

Hummer (the red-nosed crabfish)


----------



## Altitude (13. Januar 2003)

Ich hatte am Wochenende meinen Spaß im Schnee, und schon fangt Ihr das Politisieren an - Misst, und ich hatte meinem Mädel ein Wochenende ohne Laptop versprochen....

Ich hatte ein traumhaftes Wochenende im Schnee

Freitag Nachmittag 2,5 H Snowbiken mit meinem Brodie rund um den  Wildkogel (Ösiland)  
Samstag ne 4 H Schneeschuhtour mit einem sehr guten Freund 
und am Sonntag stand ich erst 3 H den Schlitten und habe in Teamwork mit 6 Huskys den Wildkogel bezwungen   und am Abend bin ich noch 2 H auf der A9 im Stau gestanden!!!    

Aber seh schon Ihr hattet auch euren Spaß

Schönen Tag euch allen noch....

12.00 Närmberch - Schneetreiben aub auf Walberla oder den Mortzberch zu biken....


----------



## DocSnyder (13. Januar 2003)

IGITT


----------



## Altitude (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *IGITT
> 
> 
> ...



Was ahst du denn ?

Ich find den weißen Mini echt putzig...

Was ist das davor????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (13. Januar 2003)

interessante schnellspanner-stellung - nur für geübte wheelie-fahrer!

dafür mit ordentlichem bollocks-fänger


----------



## rasaldul (13. Januar 2003)

Weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt? Wo ist denn jetzt der erste der schreit: "Coole Pace-Gabel und noch dazu SSp!" ?  
Nur weil die Farbgestaltung Ober-Porno ist? - Obwohl, der Spacer-Turm am Vorbau ähnelt schon eher dem "Modell Frauenglück"


----------



## onespeed (13. Januar 2003)

bis auf die farbgestaltung und die zwiebelringe auf'm vorbau find ich's geil  

andi
*derauchalufährt*


----------



## SteffenScott (13. Januar 2003)

das nennst du schaft guck dir mein schaft an oder besser gesagt von meim radl


----------



## phatlizard (13. Januar 2003)

Zur thread-einsparung - und weil hier eh jeder mitliest! - eine "Fertigmacher-Kleinanzeige!"

*SUCHE:* 

1" Stahl-Gabel (Spinner oder ähnlich!) für ein Specialized Stumpy Stahl-Rahmen

160mm oder länger mit Gewinde! Farbe egal!

bitte PM an Papa!

phaty


----------



## Michael_K (13. Januar 2003)

Mein gutes Altes 93er GT RTS-3 mit Mag-21 und Ur-Magura Racelines... Zwar erst 10 Jahre alt aber immer noch recht frisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael_K _
> *
> Mein gutes Altes 93er GT RTS-3 mit Mag-21 und Ur-Magura Racelines... Zwar erst 10 Jahre alt aber immer noch recht frisch  *



Endlich mal wieder ein Classic-Besitzer, der sein Bike auch zeigt!!! Das kommt ja hier garnicht so oft vor ... !
Und richtig Classic ist es auch, weil die Firma ja jetzt Huffy heisst oder so - in jedem Fall gibt es die jetzt bei Wal-Mart!

Welche Öl-Förder-Leistung hat denn die MAG-21? Oder isse dicht??? Das gäbe dann nochmal Respekt! 

 

phaty


----------



## polo (13. Januar 2003)

Allsop:

bei dem Schneebike vor Mini war der Besitzer entweder zu faul, den Schaft abzuflexen oder will die Gabel in ein anderes Radl einbauen oder hat ein eigenartiges Verständnis von Ästhetik

@ Steffen: Man sollte anerkennen, wenn sein Rahmen zu klein ist, was bei Dir bei Sattelstellung und Schaft-Verlängerung offensichtlich wird.

zum GT: Ich fand die RTSs damals sehr ordentlich, 2002 sind sie es sowieso. Wir hatten eines der ersten RTS-1 Modelle ewig bei uns im Laden, bis es dann an einen älteren Herrn (~55) mit Bandscheibenproblemen und einem sehr dicken Geldbeutel verhökert wurde...

@ Phaty: kiwisport haut gerade Trikots billig raus, die Website ist aber immer noch Gülle

Servus!


----------



## lebaron (13. Januar 2003)

@den mann mit dem rts

existieren von deinem avalanche auch bilder?

zum rts...naja....es ist classic...es ist noch EIN ECHTES GT
und ganz nebenbei find ich die teiel echt hübsch..naja ok in silber aber rot....nun gut über gescmäcker lässt sich ja streiten

aber nur zur erinnerung ein rts kann auch anders aussehen

p.s.auch wenn wir das schon hatten


----------



## SteffenScott (13. Januar 2003)

also der schaft is schon längst gekürzt kommt aber am wochenende in mein stadtrad da morgen meine sid ankommen sollte.
ich find das oberrohr könnt 5cm länger sein ich mag eigentlich lieber eine gestreckte sitzposition.
naja wenn ich seh wie weit draussen manche ihre sättel draussen hab da geht meiner noch


----------



## odelay (13. Januar 2003)

Neulich in Istanbul, beim Radhändler meines Vertrauens:
Die neue Kollektion von Klein ist da:


----------



## DocSnyder (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Neulich in Istanbul, beim Radhändler meines Vertrauens:
> Die neue Kollektion von Klein ist da:
> *



Oh wie geil.  

Man beachte wie das Pedal montiert ist: ist das Diebstahlschutz auf Türkisch?


----------



## SteffenScott (13. Januar 2003)

und das schaltwerch das is doch so eins wie an den baumarkträdern mit "schönen" roten rölchen dran


----------



## Michael_K (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@den mann mit dem rts
> 
> existieren von deinem avalanche auch bilder?
> ...



Klar gibts davon Bild,passt aber nicht so ganz ins classicforum weil auch neuere Komponenten dran sind. Die Mag 21 war mal zur Generalüberholung läuft aber noch mit vollen 45mm Habe aber noch einen richtigen 95er Klassiker,ein Barracuda XX-Team.Das Foto entstand bevor der Rahmen brach, richtig sauber an der Steuerrohrsch(w)eissnaht Als Ersatz gab mir der Händler einen Avalanche'98 weil Barracuda schon pleite war. Die EFC ist noch in Betrieb aber wenn einer das Teil kaufen will kann ich mir überlegen zu verkaufen


----------



## phatlizard (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael_K _
> *
> 
> Klar gibts davon Bild,passt aber nicht so ganz ins classicforum weil auch neuere Komponenten dran sind. Die Mag 21 war mal zur Generalüberholung läuft aber noch mit vollen 45mm Habe aber noch einen richtigen 95er Klassiker,ein Barracuda XX-Team.Das Foto entstand bevor der Rahmen brach, richtig sauber an der Steuerrohrsch(w)eissnaht Als Ersatz gab mir der Händler einen Avalanche'98 weil Barracuda schon pleite war. Die EFC ist noch in Betrieb aber wenn einer das Teil kaufen will kann ich mir überlegen zu verkaufen  *



Och im Fertigmacher darf man alles Posten - ich meine es gibt sogar Leute die posten hier Cannondales???? Ach ja apropos Pleite-Firmen ... !
Das Barracuda ist echt klasse - die hatten was ... !

Mir ist es gelungen unter Einsatz meines Lebens im Jahre 1993 ein Foto in der Garantieabteilung von RockShox zu machen ... !


----------



## DocSnyder (13. Januar 2003)

Nix to Frettn opn Tisch aba Kantenklatschen






BTW: Ich hasse diese Arsch-in-den-Kniekehlen-Hosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> BTW: Ich hasse diese Arsch-in-den-Kniekehlen-Hosen  *



Der modebewusste Hardtailer geht ja auch im Tü-tü! So wie unser Rudy aus Arizona ... !






Er hat mir übrigens ein Gedicht geschickt - damit wir nicht glauben alle Amis seien wie George W.

_My country is insane,
Blood lust and oil gain,
Of these I sing.

Land of the SUV,
Gasguzzlers for you and me,
More Oil for the economy,
Of these I sing.

I have this creepy feeling that the next generation will be spitting on our
graves._ 

In diesem Sinne ... !

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (14. Januar 2003)

21 Stunden kein Posting - jetzt mach ich mir aber Sorgen um Basti ... !!!


----------



## lebaron (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *21 Stunden kein Posting - jetzt mach ich mir aber Sorgen um Basti ... !!!
> 
> 
> ...



keine sorge papi alles in ordnung....war nbur etwas beschäftigt....


----------



## rob (14. Januar 2003)

wahrscheinlich bereitet er den ritt auf die 8888 vor!


wenn das nicht mal ne sitzposition ist


----------



## cdeger (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *wahrscheinlich bereitet er den ritt auf die 8888 vor!
> 
> 
> ...



Vor dem fiesen Downhill die Sattelstütze schnell noch rein geschoben ...  


sattelhochlenkerrunter


----------



## phatlizard (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> 
> Vor dem fiesen Downhill die Sattelstütze schnell noch rein geschoben ...
> ...



Das ist die Strafe, wenn man bikes postet, die vor Amerikanischen Vorstadthäuser-Garagen-Toren fotografiert werden ... Augenherpes!!!!


----------



## rob (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *Vor dem fiesen Downhill die Sattelstütze schnell noch rein geschoben ...
> *



und wenn man das mal vergessen hat muss man sich hiermit begnügen (mit offroad-reifen und psonsored bei rock-schrott-hubs):


----------



## joe yeti (14. Januar 2003)

kennt ihr die kleine mit den gräftigen tritt?

nice oder!

joe


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Januar 2003)

@basti:Sorry, falsche Handynummer Richtig ist am Schluß ...8785.

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (14. Januar 2003)

birgit hollmann... is zwei jahre mit nico marathons gefahren...
willste ihre nummer?


----------



## joe yeti (14. Januar 2003)

aber wer is nico   


joe


----------



## onespeed (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *aber wer is nico
> 
> 
> joe *



ihre nummer kann ich dir auch geben, aber dann haste mich an der strippe


----------



## phatlizard (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *aber wer is nico
> 
> 
> joe *



Ich hab sie schon geküsst ... ich würd die Nummer nehmen!!! ... aber ich hab ja auch Andi lieb ... !  

Ach übrigens Andi - die neue Version Deines Bildchen ist sehr sehr cool ... !

phaty
Europameisterinnenküsser!


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich hab sie schon geküsst ... ich würd die Nummer nehmen!!! ...  *



Jap...und seit dem weiss sie erst so richtig,was sie an Andi hat 

Karneval wird's übrigens voll bei mir...4 Leute auf 36m²+diverse unbekannte Bunnies

Gruß Koko*kappenlos*


----------



## phatlizard (14. Januar 2003)

Gute Nacht Koko, gute Nacht Deutschland ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reen (14. Januar 2003)

da dies ja bekanntlich der FERTIGMACHER thread ist, hier nun auch von mir eine kleine beigabe auf dem weg zur 10.000!

PLAY THE GAME! 

manchmal ein wenig langatmig, aber immer einen klick wert. viel spass!


----------



## Henny Kuiper (14. Januar 2003)

Der macht mich ferdisch!

http://www.kicken.com/funnyfiles/WackoJacko.swf


----------



## Henny Kuiper (14. Januar 2003)

da hier ja gern Mädels gepostet werden.......


----------



## Reen (14. Januar 2003)

i have poor parenting skills. me and homer sipnson would be good friends.

dann doch lieber wieder gulf war 2 (aka as world war 2.5). nur bitte nicht ernst nehmen!!!


----------



## Henny Kuiper (14. Januar 2003)

Hier Bubbles bike:


----------



## Henny Kuiper (15. Januar 2003)

Und das braucht Bubble, wenn sein Meister wieder mal .... .
Na ja.


----------



## joe yeti (15. Januar 2003)

immer wenn ich babes- bikes poste kommt die frage willst die nummer, nein ich frage wenn ich die nummer will  außerdem habe ich die nummer von der miss s. !!!!

alles klar !

und  birgits tritt is doch echt krass andi oder und nico ok jetzt weis ich das auch! 

und in kölle werden wir weiter sehen, erst mal zu viert auf 36 m2

gelle koko  

joe der nummern mag!


----------



## joe yeti (15. Januar 2003)

nu andi wer is dat?

und da hätte ich gerne die tele. nr.

also andi du bis dranm frag mal nico!


----------



## onespeed (15. Januar 2003)

hi joe,

da brauch ich nico nicht fragen... das is katrin helmke, zwar schlecht getroffen, aber sie ist's  
wir waren auf malle im gleichen hotel  

andi

@phaty: thx


----------



## onespeed (15. Januar 2003)

hier ein bild aus der 2001er saison...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *hi joe,
> 
> da brauch ich nico nicht fragen... das is katrin helmke, zwar schlecht getroffen, aber sie ist's
> ...



Und warum fährt Nico  nicht Cross? Strecke zu kurz?

Die harte Granate ...!!

phaty!

Frei nach "The Police":

*"One speed is enough for all of us ...!"*


----------



## phatlizard (15. Januar 2003)

"It's the end of the world as we know it ...!"






Koko dehn Dich schon mal ... das fliegt sicherlich schön weit!


----------



## onespeed (15. Januar 2003)

ich sach nur:  one fragile garbage


----------



## onespeed (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> 
> Und warum fährt Nico  nicht Cross?



ganz einfach...

- strecken zu kurz
- winter zu kalt
- keller zu klein
- saison zu lang

und irgendwann will der andi auch mal seine ruhe haben


----------



## nils (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *"It's the end of the world as we know it ...!"
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, wie soll ich sagen... also... äääähm

Mit ner Speedhub und ner Hope oder so was, fänd ich das Teil sehr hübsch

*inDeckunggeh*


----------



## lebaron (15. Januar 2003)

auch wenn ich dafür geknebelt werde....ABER umso öfter ich mir dat teil ansehe um so besser gefällts mir!


----------



## lebaron (15. Januar 2003)

eines edward


----------



## lebaron (15. Januar 2003)

hach...


----------



## lebaron (15. Januar 2003)

BONANZA

little joe und hoss....das waren noch helden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (15. Januar 2003)

sieht aber komisch aus


----------



## lebaron (15. Januar 2003)

anner heizung

ARTGERECHT????


----------



## lebaron (15. Januar 2003)

ein rascal in den fuji-bergen


----------



## lebaron (15. Januar 2003)

und nochmal


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Januar 2003)

8888?


----------



## lebaron (15. Januar 2003)

und somit wär die schnapszahl mien............

BASTI IS BACK


ja ja lange ´hat es gedauert, abgegeben habe ich die 7500, die 8000, die 8500, seite 300 und die 350 und die 100000 aber jetzt bin ich wieder da!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *und in kölle werden wir weiter sehen, erst mal zu viert auf 36 m2
> 
> gelle koko
> ...



Gell Joe...wir werden weitersehen.Von mir kriegst du keine Nummer
Und mit mir gibst für dich auch keine Nummer

Gruß Koko*der immer noch in bonn und nich in kölle wohnt*


----------



## phatlizard (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *auch wenn ich dafür geknebelt werde....ABER umso öfter ich mir dat teil ansehe um so besser gefällts mir! *



Basti, Basti, da zieht man Dich gross und so dankst Du es ... ich glaub die SOKO KOKO muss Dich bald exkommunizieren ... Da kann Dir auch Little Joe nicht mehr helfen ... !!!


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> [BKoko dehn Dich schon mal ... das fliegt sicherlich schön weit! [/B]



Alles klar Dicker...für die Häßlichkeit fang ich sogar gerne Krafttraining an.
Krieg ich da wenigstens einen Bon für die 25cent Cola-Dosen-Pfand

Gruß Koko*designated gbbc2003-cannondale-tossing-champion*


----------



## lebaron (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Basti, Basti, da zieht man Dich gross und so dankst Du es ... ich glaub die SOKO KOKO muss Dich bald exkommunizieren ... Da kann Dir auch Little Joe nicht mehr helfen ... !!! *




AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


nein alles nur nicht das..........dann werde ich das nächste cd wohl anzünden müssen, ins feuer pinkln und alles auf band festhalten, sit das ein angbot zur wiedergutmachung oder ist das ein angebot?naaaaaaaaaaaaaa?????


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ein rascal in den fuji-bergen *



So Basti...Zeit für's Bett.Du bist ja schon völlig überdreht.Erst findest du das 1fg schön und dann auch noch diese Mistgeburt eines Kleins.
Nee nee,hol mal lieber die Bravo raus und schreib an Dr.Sommer:"Die Soko-Koko sacht det se mir nich mehr lieb haben. Wat soll ick nu machen,liebe Margit?" 

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (15. Januar 2003)

@Basti: Vorschlaghammer nicht vergessen!

@koko: Du kennst Frau Dr. Sommers Vorname ... ??? 
"Mein Übergewichtiger SOKO-Freund ist ein Sex-Symbol in Südamerika und ich nicht ... was soll ich tun???"

ach ja ... in Australien ist Sommer ... seufz ...!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Januar 2003)




----------



## Kokopelli (15. Januar 2003)

Hmmmmmmm,hat das hier schon mal jemand gezeigt?
Aber irgendwie gefällt's mir...sind auf dem richtigen Weg!

Gruß Koko


----------



## ibislover (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *...sind auf dem richtigen Weg!
> 
> Gruß Koko
> ...




sowas kann aber auch nur von nem kokopelli fahrer kommen!    


/phil


----------



## phatlizard (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Hmmmmmmm,hat das hier schon mal jemand gezeigt?
> Aber irgendwie gefällt's mir...sind auf dem richtigen Weg!
> *



Das würde bedeuten es ist aus Stahl!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (15. Januar 2003)

also ich finde ja die vier jungs echt nett besonders little joe 

aber das yeti koko nein das wird nich gekauft! wo is da der richtige weg!

und andi ich habe den namen ich habe jetzt ein telefonbuch  

joe

ps: messenger an!


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Januar 2003)

Jaaaaaaaaaaa,das ist der Fertigmacher!Da muß man erst ein wenig provozieren und schon werdet ihr wach

Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (15. Januar 2003)

das is weit mehr wer yetis nachmach oder nachgemachte yetis fährt wird ..... du wirst schon sehe in bonn!! 

joe


----------



## DocSnyder (15. Januar 2003)

Töppis Tochter hält nix von Kochtöppen


----------



## DocSnyder (15. Januar 2003)

Und noch was für unseren phatten Echsel Rose:


----------



## whoa (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *anner heizung
> 
> ARTGERECHT???? *



jetzt auch du brutus.. ähm baron..?

wie du garantiert am besten weißt steht auf bilder-die-schoneinmal-gepostet-wurden [von wem wohl? ] die fertigmacher-strafe no.1  öffentliches anschwärzen durch den nächstbesten klugschei$$er [wer ist das wohl? ]


endlichgestörterfiae 
whoa

p.s. den klugschei$$mode brauch ich gar nicht erst anstellen, da er sich seit meinem eintritt in die classic-chat-selbsthilfegruppe [this thread] nicht mehr ausschalten läßt..


----------



## DocSnyder (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Hmmmmmmm,hat das hier schon mal jemand gezeigt?
> Aber irgendwie gefällt's mir...sind auf dem richtigen Weg!
> 
> ...



Titec und Truvativ an nem Yeti


----------



## joe yeti (16. Januar 2003)

du hast recht jetzt is mir schlecht!!

joe


----------



## odelay (16. Januar 2003)

mal wieder was neues für das gruselkabinett:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester (16. Januar 2003)

...da gab es selbiges mit drahtseilen doch auch von santa cruz und ich meine einen ca. sauteuren breezer - bilder zu finden in den tour mtb sonderheften 1 u. oder 2


----------



## Sylvester (16. Januar 2003)

...hat yeti noch alte k2 besände aufkaufen können und verkauft sie jetzt als fro?


----------



## DocSnyder (16. Januar 2003)

Auch Monster.. äh Montserrat Caballe ist gegen Kantenklatscher:

"Ich mags klassisch"


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2003)

Pavarotti???


----------



## whoa (16. Januar 2003)

..nach einiger zeit abstinenz hab ich heut durch einen etwas längeren schraubeinsatz endlich wieder ein meisterwerk geschaffen..! 

bilder gibt's später, wenn ich vom sfdw daheim wieder bin..


endlichwiedermitstadtschl*mpe
whoa


----------



## lebaron (16. Januar 2003)

und weil ich grade nicht so wirklich weis worum es seit gestern ging und auch net wirklich DURCH gelesen habe sage ich jetzt einfach mal

HALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

basti is da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (16. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und weil ich grade nicht so wirklich weis worum es seit gestern ging und auch net wirklich DURCH gelesen habe sage ich jetzt einfach mal
> 
> HALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...



Schwache Performenz, Herr Baron... 

Nadinchen über Basti: "Also für mich hat der Typ ne Muschi."


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Nadinchen über Basti: "Also für mich hat der Typ ne Muschi."
> 
> *



*GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHL!!!!!*


----------



## joe yeti (16. Januar 2003)

dachte ich mir doch du bis ein mädchen!

stimmt das dann bekommst du dein chester auch mit tütü!!

     

ps: aber dann bast das ja wieder mit dinchen!


----------



## lebaron (16. Januar 2003)

irgendiwe fällt mir grade ga nichts zum kontern ein......naja......macht ma so weiter ihr werdet ja sehen was ihr davon habt
*zieht isch eingeschnappt zurück*


----------



## joe yeti (16. Januar 2003)

heulsusse !

mann oder memme?

zeigt rückrad basti !

   

joe


----------



## lebaron (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *heulsusse !
> 
> mann oder memme?
> ...


----------



## MTS325 (17. Januar 2003)

hier ist eins..

aber nicht meins..

ui, dat tut sich reimen..


----------



## lebaron (17. Januar 2003)

*fragt sich warum er den kotz smiley nicht findet*


----------



## MTS325 (17. Januar 2003)

:-[°o0


----------



## MTS325 (17. Januar 2003)

..aber dafür zeitlos häßlich

(wiedermal leider leider nicht in meinem besitz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Titec und Truvativ an nem Yeti *



Jaaaaaaaa,back to the roots of Fertigmacher!
Macht mich fertig!Wer findet den neuesten Fehler?Nein,ich meine nicht den Henkel(schon längs weg) und auch nicht das Ausfallende(*gähn*). Also Doc,du mußt es doch sofort entdecken.

Gruß Koko*aber nit so dolle schimpfen,gell*


----------



## lebaron (17. Januar 2003)

TITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITECTITEC


----------



## phatlizard (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MTS325 _
> *..aber dafür zeitlos häßlich
> 
> (wiedermal leider leider nicht in meinem besitz) *



Immerhin gibt es für den Bock Zuschüsse von der Krankenkasse ... !!!

... und Basti ... sags einfach nicht ... verkneif's Dir!

phaty


----------



## andy1 (17. Januar 2003)

da hab ich doch ne Farbkombi gesehn auf einer der letztesn Seiten da musste ich jett doch mal meinen Rahmen posten (mit selbst gewählten Farben)


----------



## phatlizard (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *da hab ich doch ne Farbkombi gesehn auf einer der letztesn Seiten da musste ich jett doch mal meinen Rahmen posten (mit selbst gewählten Farben) *



Die Farbe find ich porno ... aber wer um alles in der Welt schreibt seine email-adresse auf das Unterrohr??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!

... ich hätt s aufs Oberrohr gemacht ...


----------



## andy1 (17. Januar 2003)

da sollte auch nochn Spruch ("Chaka - du schafft es") hin aber den hab ich dann weggelassen...

Und da sie Leutz immer am unterrohr immer nach der Marke suchen bekommen sie halt mal was anderes


----------



## joe yeti (17. Januar 2003)

was daran falsch is?

vergleich halt mal mit dem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




das is ein yeti!!!












sorry koko, du bekommst auch in kölle ne ganz liebe überraschung!


----------



## joe yeti (18. Januar 2003)

so was habe ich noch nie gesehen!


   


boh der hammer


----------



## phatlizard (18. Januar 2003)

Bei mtbr.com gibt es ein neues Enduro Forum  für die Harten 12/24h-Renner unter Euch ... !

Und unser Freund Shiggy hat auch bei mtbr.com einen kleinen Artikel über WTB-Dropbars eingestellt!

Und noch was für's Auge ... !








phaty
Samstagsarbeit Sucks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (18. Januar 2003)

ABSOLUT PERVERS 






Hat Schiggi jetzt auf Traktor umgebaut?


----------



## DocSnyder (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MTS325 _
> *..aber dafür zeitlos häßlich
> 
> (wiedermal leider leider nicht in meinem besitz) *



Die XT DH-Scheibe am VR is wirklich echstraordinär.
Ermöglicht spätes Anbremsen beim Einparken im Fahrradständer des Bäckers.


----------



## luki (18. Januar 2003)

morgen sonntag würde eine grosse frau des rocks 60. JANIS JOPLIN. wenn sie nur das für musiker scheinbar tödliche 27. lebensjahr überlebt hätte. 

"freedom ist just another word for nothing left to lose"
aus "Me and Bobby McGee" 

luki
ihrenwortenlauschend


----------



## phatlizard (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von luki _
> *morgen sonntag würde eine grosse frau des rocks 60. JANIS JOPLIN. wenn sie nur das für musiker scheinbar tödliche 27. lebensjahr überlebt hätte.
> 
> "freedom ist just another word for nothing left to lose"
> ...



Ach Gott, wenn junge Menschen noch so ne Mucke hören ist die Welt noch nicht verloren ... ! Drei Daumen Luki ... !  
_______________________________

Mal was anderes, haben wir schon mal Bilder gezeigt, in denen Menschen so richtig schön zugeschlammt sind??? ... also beim radfahren nicht beim Schlamm-Catchen!

Matt Chester von hinten ... iiiiiiiigittiiiiiigitt!!!!


----------



## nils (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Mal was anderes, haben wir schon mal Bilder gezeigt, in denen Menschen so richtig schön zugeschlammt sind??? ... also beim radfahren nicht beim Schlamm-Catchen!
> *



Naja, das ist ja normaler Standart, wenns nur etwas nass ist...


----------



## phatlizard (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Naja, das ist ja normaler Standart, wenns nur etwas nass ist... *



Klugschei$$er ... ! Ich wollte ja auch Raum für Steigerungen lassen ... also! MATSCH bitte ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Klugschei$$er ... ! Ich wollte ja auch Raum für Steigerungen lassen ... also! MATSCH bitte ... ! *



Ja gut, war nicht so der wahnsinns Beitrag, ich gebs ja zu...
Hab leider keine Beiweisfotos aber Schlammschlachten sind lustig


----------



## lebaron (18. Januar 2003)




----------



## bella (18. Januar 2003)

war heute dreckeln...  ist zwar keine Steigerung... aber immerhin 


lalala... 
Oh Lord, won't you buy me a horse that won't buck
I'm tired of trying to land standing up.
I spend all my time, brushing dirt off my butt.
So oh Lord, won't you buy me a horse that won't buck...


----------



## phatlizard (18. Januar 2003)

Auf Dich kann man sich eben doch verlassen ... !!!

Nachtrag: Ich meinte damit Basti ... 

Bella auch nicht schlecht - die Cola-Dose ist ja ganz rot vor Scharm ... !


----------



## SteffenScott (18. Januar 2003)

was macht den ihr ich werd nie so dreckisch bei regen wird halt mal etwas langsamer gefahrn


----------



## andy1 (18. Januar 2003)

Ein Beitrag zu den Rennlenkern am MTB:
Hier ist auch ein schöner Stahl-MTB-Rahmen drunter...

ist eigentlich auch zu veräußern und zudem kaum gefahren...


----------



## phatlizard (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *Ein Beitrag zu den Rennlenkern am MTB:
> *



Wie hiess die Kuh die dafür sterben musste???


----------



## DocSnyder (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wie hiess die Kuh die dafür sterben musste??? *



Meinst Du die hier?


----------



## phatlizard (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Meinst Du die hier? *



GENAU ... MILKA!!!!


----------



## andy1 (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wie hiess die Kuh die dafür sterben musste??? *



Die Kuh hiess Erna... 

mit aufgefeilten Bremshebeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (18. Januar 2003)

boahh das war fast schon gemein aber nur fast


----------



## phatlizard (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> Die Kuh hiess Erna...
> ...



Was die Klon-Technik schon alles hinkriegt!!!


----------



## onespeed (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Mal was anderes, haben wir schon mal Bilder gezeigt, in denen Menschen so richtig schön zugeschlammt sind??? ... also beim radfahren nicht beim Schlamm-Catchen!
> *



extra für dich phaty,
extrem schlamm-catching... willingen 2001... i love it


----------



## phatlizard (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> ... i love it  *



ist ja auch ein Bond-Girl ... Gruss ans Schätzchen!

phaty


----------



## eL (18. Januar 2003)

komisch komisch
ist das bond-girl wieder ohne brille gefahren aber diesmal mit sauerstoffmaske ala topGun *oberlol*

@Bella  fahr halt mal mit spoiler dann gibt es keine bremspur ala skunk auf dem buggel

@alle die kein schlamm kennen
zieht euch die bilder von der 24h schlammschlacht in ilmenau rein dann wisst ihr was schlamm ist und das einen ganzen vollen verdammt 24h langen abgefaggten tag lang.

@phaty besitzt du nen heissen draht zum punkrocker??? muss dem noch 2 beweisfotos aussem kreuz leiern

und


----------



## DocSnyder (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ist ja auch ein Bond-Girl ... Gruss ans Schätzchen!
> ...



Der Gesichstausdruck erinnert mich irgendwie an Rolf Aldag.

Apropos Rolf Aldag - ich hab nur "rolf aldag" bei google eingegeben und bin auf die Seite gestossen:

ZITAT ANFANG

Von wahrhaft'ger Schoenheit die Mannesgestalt
Sein Anglitz vor mir, schon wird mir kalt.
Die Groesse des Koerpers und die seines Geistes
Verschmaehen das kalte und geben mir heisses.

Wenn mit Heldenmut und roher Gewalt
Das Feld faehrt durch den Arenswald
Die prallen Backen auf dem Sattel beben
Es koennt fuer mich nichts schoen'res geben.

Rosa traegt er und es kleidet
Ein jeder and' rer Mann ihn neidet
Die Grazie welch' Rolf versprueht
Magenta Rolf, mein Herz verglueht.

Auch wenn fuer Erik Rolf nur faehrt
Er ist es, den das Chick begehrt
Und nicht in diesem, sondern allen Foren,
Lieben alle Aldags Flappy Ohren.

Denn bei infernalem Rueckenwind
Eins, zwei, drei geschwind geschwind
Macht Rolf gekonnt wie's g' zuechtet Rind
Dem allgemeinen Chick, ein Radfahrwunderkind.

In zwanzig Jahren ist es dann soweit
Zur allerbesten Radfahrzeit
Der neue Aldag kommt ins Ziel
Geflogen zum Sieg - im Dumbostil.


vom einzig wahren Eunuchen-Chick

ZITAT ENDE


----------



## joe yeti (19. Januar 2003)

sind doch gaga!!


----------



## eL (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *sind doch gaga!!    *


stimmt!!

aber die seite die doc aufgetan hat is ja abartigst hoch10

so geh jetz geländeradfahren


----------



## phatlizard (19. Januar 2003)

Kanten*klatsch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Januar 2003)

Mit etwas gutem Willen kann man auch eine benutzte Dose sehr einfach recycled!


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

Jetzt brauch ich erstmal ne Talcid.

Ekelhaft. Und dann noch diese amerikanischen Bretterverschläge im Hintergrund: Modell "Tornado's Best Friend".


----------



## phatlizard (19. Januar 2003)

Schaut Euch mal dieses Baby von SEVEN an ... Hammer!






Details und mehr Bilder gibt es bei mtbr.com - wobei die Betrachtung fast nur mit DSL oder ISDN zu empfehlen ist (viele grosse Bilder) - naja oder mit etwas Zeit! Ach ja und Sabberlatz nicht vergessen!


----------



## lebaron (19. Januar 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2701909034&category=9201

wenn mna bedenkt dat die sonst für teilweise weit über hundert rausgehen........

naja wie dem auch sei ich habs verpennt


----------



## phatlizard (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2701909034&category=9201
> ...



Basti Du schreist doch nach Kloppe oder???

Wenn Du jetzt schon Deine eigene Doofheit hier zur Schau stellst, dann solltest Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn andere das mit Dir tun!

Und hab ich Dir nicht ebay-postings im Ferdischmacher verboten? Ich verliere langsam aber sicher meinen guten Einfluss auf Dich ... haste ein neues Mädel am Start??? 

phaty
Ex-Papa?


----------



## lebaron (19. Januar 2003)

nee nee papa alles noch in ordning

jetzt ma butter bei die fische.....ich hab ja mienen rechner eben erst angemacht da konnte ich dat ja gar net finden....nur eben gut dat iiiiiiiiiiiiiibeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh so langsam ist....so bleibt die pein erhalten!also schmerz und so ....ääääääähmmmmmm ich hab schon wieder keine ahnung was ich eigentlcih schreiben wollte, naja wie dem auch sei

ich geh-en


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Basti Du schreist doch nach Kloppe oder???
> *



ööööhm naja .....also........äääähhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmm......mann wees et net................


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Schaut Euch mal dieses Baby von SEVEN an ... Hammer!*



Jo, der ungeschützte Dämpfer in der Dreckhaupteinflugschneise ist wirklich Pjur Ämerikän Kreftsmenschipp - das gibt satt Riefenstahl:






Oberporno auch der Kettenstrebenschutz - damit wurden in den 60ern Gartenstühle umwickelt:


----------



## phatlizard (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Jo, der ungeschützte Dämpfer in der Dreckhaupteinflugschneise ist wirklich Pjur Ämerikän Kreftsmenschipp - das gibt satt Riefenstahl:
> *



Herr Doctor - wer wird denn ein 6000 CrossCountryBike dreckig machen!
Das ist was zum anschauen, anfassen und anstaunen ... Kunst eben!

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Herr Doctor - wer wird denn ein 6000 CrossCountryBike dreckig machen!
> ...



Wieso, er hats doch schon eingesandet:


----------



## phatlizard (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Wieso, er hats doch schon eingesandet:
> *



KLUGSCHEI$$ER!

Die kommen so dreckig ab Werk, damit die neidische Besucherschaft beim Betrachten des Bikes im Wohnzimmer, anerkennend mit dem Kopf nicken kann!


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> KLUGSCHEI$$ER!
> ...



INFALTIGKITSCHS!

Wär ich nicht von selbst drauf gekommen. 

Die Scheibenbremsenaufnahme is aber ein unästhetisches Gefrickel, sowas schnipfelt man aus einem Stück - Kunst sieht anders aus:
(man beachte auch wieder den endgeilen Kettenstrebenschutz)


----------



## phatlizard (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Die Scheibenbremsenaufnahme is aber ein unästhetisches Gefrickel, sowas schnipfelt man aus einem Stück - Kunst sieht anders aus:
> *



Stimmt das ist nicht SEVEN-würdig!

Allerdings steh ich ja eh auf Titan ohne Schaltauge und den anderen unnötigen Rotz!!!


----------



## Jeroen (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> Die Scheibenbremsenaufnahme is aber ein unästhetisches Gefrickel, sowas schnipfelt man aus einem Stück - Kunst sieht anders aus:
> (man beachte auch wieder den endgeilen Kettenstrebenschutz)
> *



Besser? 

......


----------



## Martin M (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Stimmt das ist nicht SEVEN-würdig!
> ...



Wobei wir wieder bei dem einzig wahren Titan-SSpeed-Rahmen wären, bevor er mit den kotzgrünen teilen verziert wurde ...
Manche können sich sowas eben erlauben, woll nich phaty?


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> Besser?
> ...



Oh ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin M _
> *
> 
> Wobei wir wieder bei dem einzig wahren Titan-SSpeed-Rahmen wären, bevor er mit den kotzgrünen teilen verziert wurde ...
> Manche können sich sowas eben erlauben, woll nich phaty? *



Na dann wart mal bis ich meine Finger an so ein Teil kriege ... ich sag nur Mango ...!


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Na dann wart mal bis ich meine Finger an so ein Teil kriege ... ich sag nur Mango ...! *



Oh ne. 

BTW: Schaut mal in den Betreff:
Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Renni räumt den Magen auf!
Den Spruch könnte man im nächsten Werbespot von Renni verarbeiten...


----------



## whoa (19. Januar 2003)




----------



## whoa (19. Januar 2003)

..voilá meene stadtschl*mpe.


----------



## ibislover (19. Januar 2003)

das kann ja nur ein ami verbrochen haben!    







/phil


----------



## phatlizard (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *das kann ja nur ein ami verbrochen haben!
> *



Das hat jetzt körperlich weh getan ... !!!  

phaty


----------



## ibislover (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das hat jetzt körperlich weh getan ... !!!
> ...



schmerz wem schmerz gebührt!  

/phil


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *..voilá meene stadtschl*mpe.  *



Fahrt ihr eigentlich alle zu kleine Rahmen? 

Zu Deinen Modderbildern: 
Nur gut, dass ich heute abend etwas früher gegessen habe.


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das hat jetzt körperlich weh getan ... !!!
> ...



Dem Ami wirds bald noch mehr weh tun - das Carbonhochprofil seiner HED-RINGLÉ-YETI Felge am HR hat ziemliche Auflösungserscheinungen.

Und sehe ich an dem Yeti etwa auch noch Maguras?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *das kann ja nur ein ami verbrochen haben!
> 
> 
> /phil *



..wirklich erstaunlich, auf was für Ideen Leute alles kommen können  - er muss ja wirklich überzeugt sein, dass dies das Ei des Kolumbus ist - man braucht doch viel Willen, um sowas überhaupt nur schon wegen der Müh anzupacken!

BTW: weiteres Verbrechen sieht man nur noch knapp: - täusch ich mich oder seh ich eine Oelquelle an dem Rad?


----------



## phatlizard (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> schmerz wem schmerz gebührt!
> ...



Komm doch Alter ... dann ruf ich meinen Bruder ... !


----------



## whoa (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Fahrt ihr eigentlich alle zu kleine Rahmen?
> ...



man mag es kaum glauben, aber der Rahmen hat mir mal perfekt gepasst!
Man wird halt älter und ich kann ja auch nix dafür, dass ich in den letzten zehn jahren noch etwas gewachsen bin. 

meen blizzard würd ich nie weggeben nur weils "ein bisschen" zu klein ist..


----------



## ibislover (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Dem Ami wirds bald noch mehr weh tun - das Carbonhochprofil seiner HED-RINGLÉ-YETI Felge am HR hat ziemliche Auflösungserscheinungen.
> ...



hier mal die ganze schandtat! 
sogar mit maguras.
zu den felgen. die sind ja kein tragendes element, sondern nur "schmuck". die können sogar löcher haben und es macht nix!
alles schon gesehen und gefahren...









> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *
> 
> weiteres Verbrechen sieht man nur noch knapp: - täusch ich mich oder seh ich eine Oelquelle an dem Rad?  *



ölquelle?




> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Komm doch Alter ... dann ruf ich meinen Bruder ... ! *



auch noch sado maso anhänger, wie?
oder zuviel pulp fiction geschaut!?  

gruss,
phil


----------



## joe yeti (19. Januar 2003)

rette das arc bitte last un sunterschriften sammel!

ih is das schei§§e!

is mir schlecht!!

joe


----------



## whoa (19. Januar 2003)

mal ernsthaft..
..bis auf kleinigkeiten (aufkleber, kettenspanner, pedalen, sattel, bremsen) find ich's ganz nett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (19. Januar 2003)

den rahmen würde ich auch nehmen!!


----------



## raymund (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> INFALTIGKITSCHS!
> ...



Nicht nur unästhetisch sondern auch von der Festigkeit her äusserst bedenklich.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *zu den felgen. die sind ja kein tragendes element, sondern nur "schmuck". die können sogar löcher haben und es macht nix!
> alles schon gesehen und gefahren...
> *



Da hängt aber schon ein richtiger Lappen weg.
Wenn sich der mal um die Sitzstreben/Maguras und dann in die Speichen wickelt, performt der den krassesten Yeti-Drift seines Lebens.


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Nicht nur unästhetisch sondern auch von der Festigkeit her äusserst bedenklich.
> ...



Tja, und für solche schlammerikanische Wertarbeit blättern manche dann zich-tausende hin.
Aber mach Dir keine Sorgen, wie seine Echszellenz bereits anmerkte, das Rad wurde eh nur zum Digicam-Posen bei ConsumerReview aufgebaut.


----------



## ibislover (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Da hängt aber schon ein richtiger Lappen weg.
> *



nope!!!
da hängt nix weg. das sieht nur so aus.
ist die struktur der carbonfasern.
ich habe bei meinen auch gedacht, als ich sie das erstemal gesehen habe, sie haben 3 löcher.
kommt auf fotos manchmal schlecht rüber.

gruss,
phil


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Komm doch Alter ... dann ruf ich meinen Bruder ... !
> ...



Arbeitet der auch bei Bosch? In dem Aufzug?

SCNR


----------



## Jeroen (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Nicht nur unästhetisch sondern auch von der Festigkeit her äusserst bedenklich.
> ...



Ich frag mich auch ab warum Seven dort eine Lager hinstehlt. Nah klar.. es ist ein Softtail, aber warum können andere Firmen es ohne die Lager machen und Seven nicht??? Lager haben immer noch verschlies...


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> nope!!!
> da hängt nix weg. das sieht nur so aus.
> ist die struktur der carbonfasern.*



Da is also noch Kunstharz drüber?
OK, verstanden...


----------



## lebaron (19. Januar 2003)

9000

with metallica in our heads.....rock on and on and on


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *9000
> 
> with metallica in our heads.....rock on and on and on *



Schwoch, schwächer, Schwechater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (19. Januar 2003)

och verdammt, da warte ich hier 3h bis man sich langsam auf die 9000 zubewegt, und in dem moment wo die alte fast von der titanic gesprungen wäre bin ich nich aufmerksam und verpasse die aktion...

hier, was zum gucken:


----------



## onespeed (19. Januar 2003)

ehre, wem ehre gebührt =)


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

Regina Stiefl? Na, denn poste ich halt auch mal


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

Und noch eins...


----------



## rob (19. Januar 2003)

mhhh, shake it baby...

und nochmal in aktion (also aufm bike - leider):


----------



## lebaron (19. Januar 2003)

kuckt euch mal bitte den namen vom verfasser a

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t41498.html


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

Kleine Test-Frage: Weisst eigentlich jemand vom ESK wer oder was die Fichtelbergziege war?


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *kuckt euch mal bitte den namen vom verfasser a
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t41498.html *



Ich wollt ihm schon ein Bild von nem blauen Precision Billet Schaltwerk anbieten...


----------



## rob (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Kleine Test-Frage: Weisst eigentlich jemand vom ESK wer oder was die Fichtelbergziege war?  *



nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *kuckt euch mal bitte den namen vom verfasser a
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t41498.html *



..und nun?


----------



## phatlizard (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> ..und nun?  *



Och komm Alda jetzt mach mal nicht auf doof ... wenn hier einer ankommt und sich "Whao" nennt dann spring ich den auch an ... 

Wird er mit leben müssen ... obwohl ein Kokopelli ist ein gefälschtes YETI also kann man ja auch den Nick ohne bedenken kopieren ... !


----------



## ibislover (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> ..und nun?  *



barönchen meinte die vermeidliche namensgleichheit zu kokopelli alias koko.

gruss,
phil


----------



## ibislover (19. Januar 2003)

phaty war schneller.  

@phaty
schau mal deine signature an.
bei dem germans teil hat wohl was nicht so ganz hingehauen ( size=3...)


gruss,
phil


----------



## whoa (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Och komm Alda jetzt mach mal nicht auf doof ... wenn hier einer ankommt und sich "Whao" nennt dann spring ich den auch an ...
> ...



jungz, ihr werdet doch noch zwischen c und k unterscheiden können.. 

mal rein hypothetisch:
wenn mein nick "yoeddy" wäre und ein anderer nennt sich "joeddi" dann habsch einfach pech gehabt.. 

für mich is da ooch ehrlich gesagt nix zu verwechseln und det obwohl ick eigentlich blind wie'n maulwurf bin.. 

p.s. anspringen tu ick höchstens leute die ick mag.. 
p.p.s. /me identifiziert die leutz sowieso als erstes an den avatars..  
p.p.p.s. "Whao" - wat'n selten dämlicher nick.. 
p.p.p.p.s. sollte sich jemand erdreisten mein avatar zu "klauen" - ATTACKE!


----------



## ibislover (19. Januar 2003)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (19. Januar 2003)

Blue eyes, babe's got blue eyes....


----------



## onespeed (20. Januar 2003)

ein ring, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden,
ins dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *ein ring, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden,
> ins dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden!
> *




Volle Punktzahl!!!


----------



## madbull (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Kleine Test-Frage: Weisst eigentlich jemand vom ESK wer oder was die Fichtelbergziege war?  *


Ja. Ich.

Das ESK weiss alles!


----------



## joe yeti (20. Januar 2003)

unter rider- bilder


     


joe



ps: ich wuste es immer g..... is das böse!!


----------



## joe yeti (20. Januar 2003)

gelle mein schatz 


one one shirt


----------



## onespeed (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *...und noch was phaty special gelle mein schatz
> *



tz tz tz... erst klaut man ihm den namen und dann auch noch die hemden... armer koko =)

nix phaty special...sondern koko special!!!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> tz tz tz... erst klaut man ihm den namen und dann auch noch die hemden... armer koko =)
> ...



Aber nen geilen Popo hat Koko schon ... und zur abwechslung sogar mal ein richtig schönes Rad!!


----------



## Coffee (20. Januar 2003)

habe mir sagen lassen, das ich mir unbedingt diesen Thread zu gemüt führen sollte ;-) Gesagt getan, war ne menge Arbeit, bei über 9000 Postings hat man ne Menge zu lesen *Analphabetbin* *lol*

Ok, also nakische Mädels habt Ihr ja schon gepostet und der Koko..Jung mit seinem nakischen Popo ist ja auch ganz nett...udn was kommt jetzt? Na los Ihr Langweiler, lasst es krachen....

Worum ging es hier nochmal?? *gg* ach ja klassic bikes, das aber nur als Untertitel, sozusagen als verdeckter Titel odda??

Also dann legt mal los Jungs ;-)

coffee


----------



## joe yeti (20. Januar 2003)

ich würde mal so sagen was wirst du posten das is eher mal die frage???   


joe, go on coffee-babe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (20. Januar 2003)

@ joe yeti 

so so,  das war aber jetzt sehr dürftig Dein Posting, hat´s Dir die Sprache verschlagen oder wat ;-)) Ich dachte hier geht es lustig zu...Ihr LANGWEILER 


 

coffee


----------



## madbull (20. Januar 2003)

... coffee sich hier wiedererkennt?


----------



## Coffee (20. Januar 2003)

Super madbull, du hast Dein eigenes Camp ;-) Oder lassen sie Dich nicht in die öffentlichkeit??

coffee


----------



## joe yeti (20. Januar 2003)

und was machst du mit diesen Utensilien?


na hä sag mal?


----------



## madbull (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MIST, entlarvt...

Jetzt wissen alle, wo ich mir meine Bullen-Beine antrainiert habe...

Jetzt muss ich mir ein neues bauen...


----------



## Coffee (20. Januar 2003)

@ joe yeti,

damit rasier ich mich täglich, habe doch Haare auf den Zähnen wusstest Du das nicht ,-))

coffee


----------



## DocSnyder (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Ich dachte hier geht es lustig zu...Ihr LANGWEILER*



Findest Du
"Man muss Gott für alles danken, auch für Ober-, Unter- und Mittelfranken."
etwa lustig? 

Nebenbei bemerkt:
Den Spruch hat mal ein Pfarrer in München bei der Beerdigung eines Franken abgelassen.


----------



## Coffee (20. Januar 2003)

@ doc,


Wo liegt "Labenschwand"?? Kommt das von Labern? oder von schwanden ;-)  

Den Spruch find ich nciht so schlimm, bin ja froh das es Franken gibt, sonst wär ich a Bayer ;-)

Grüßle coffee


----------



## DocSnyder (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Wo liegt "Labenschwand"?? Kommt das von Labern? oder von schwanden ;-)*



Tausch mal "L" und "schw" gegeneinander aus. Dort in der Westzone.

EDIt: Ach, Du hattest es ja schon begriffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rote.zora (20. Januar 2003)

ja es geht nur drum, dass hier noch ein beitrag steht.


----------



## madbull (20. Januar 2003)

spam


----------



## rob (20. Januar 2003)

och madbull, das jetzt aber nen bissel flach.

last uns wieder etwas gehlat hier rein bringen:


----------



## Beelzebub (20. Januar 2003)

boah so was aus dem mund eines schwaben aua aua.ich mach jetzt mit coffee ne IG eigenes bundesland franken auf.knapp 200jahre unterdrückung reichen ja wohl.


beelze


----------



## Kokopelli (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Ok, also nakische Mädels habt Ihr ja schon gepostet und der Koko..Jung mit seinem nakischen Popo ist ja auch ganz nett...udn was kommt jetzt? Na los Ihr Langweiler, lasst es krachen....
> Also dann legt mal los Jungs ;-)
> *



Mann,wasn hier los?Zwei Tage nicht da,schon wird einem der Name geklaut,das T-Shirt fast abgesprochen...und als ob das nicht genug wäre wird einem auch noch ein falscher Ar.sch zugeordnet!
Aber um dem mal zu widersprechen und damit sich die Mädels hier in unserer Männerecke nicht zu wohl fühlen(nicht auszudenken,wenn bsg und joe so richtig loslegen)...the one and only Kokoarsch:

Gruß KOKOPELLI


----------



## madbull (20. Januar 2003)

Ok, das war flach...

Dies besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (20. Januar 2003)

... jetzt aber wirklich gaaaaaaaaaaanz flach


----------



## phatlizard (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ joe yeti - so so,  das war aber jetzt sehr dürftig Dein Posting, hat´s Dir die Sprache verschlagen oder wat ;-)) Ich dachte hier geht es lustig zu...Ihr LANGWEILER
> *



Hasezähnchen ich glaub Du hast da was verwechselt ... hier macht man nicht fertig hier wird man erstmal fertiggemacht ...!!!

Ich glaub wir müssen die Mädels aus der Männerecke wieder rausekeln ... kaum sind zwei aus Südeuropa (Bayern und Schweiz) dabei schon benehmen sich alle und wollen nur noch positiv auffallen!

Also Ihr Stehpinkler, jetzt lasst Euch mal von Papa die Frauen erklären - die Kaffeetante ist schon verheiratet - das ist zwar nicht wirklich ein Hinderniss (für manche) aber doch eher bedenklich. Zur Zeit ist die nur so lieb zu Euch weil sie was von Euch will - nämlich ein ESK-Branding auf den Hinterschinken! Wenn Sie dann mal drin ist, wird sie versuchen die Sahnetorte von innen auszuhöhlen!
Dann wird beim W.v.d.V.Cup plötzlich kein Bier mehr getrunken - sonder Baileys (sollte eh verboten werden!) ... also obacht ... !

Bei der Eidgenössin ist es noch gefährlicher - die ist Juristin!
Da brauch man eigentlich nicht mehr zu sagen ... Roesli weigert sich standhaft sie zu heiraten - was mich sehr bedenklich stimmt - und Joe würde für sie gerne seine Staatsbürgerschaft wechseln - was mich überhaupt nicht wundert ... !

Die Schweizer haben im Ansatz so gut gelegen - bis sie dann doch das Frauenwahlrecht eingeführt haben ... dummer Fehler - ganz dummer Fehler ... !


----------



## joe yeti (21. Januar 2003)

nein ich werde kein schweizer ! ich kenne den film die schweizermacher das is mir zu krass!! 

also zora das geht nich, aber ich denke das geht auch so! das heiraten! 

und so mädels postet mal eurer bikes das is nämlich der sinn des fertigmacher!!!

also hob ihr bike- babes aus norditalien!!

joe


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *nein ich werde kein schweizer ! ich kenne den film die schweizermacher das is mir zu krass!!
> 
> also zora das geht nich, aber ich denke das geht auch so! das heiraten!
> ...



Meine Damen und Herren,

sie sahen Joe Yeti beim "Extrem-Einschleiming" - heute mit zweifachen Ober-lol-er mit einem eingesprungenen Heirats-Umfaller ... !

Tusch!!! Germany Zero Points, Allemagne Rien de tout, Germania NIENTE!!!


----------



## joe yeti (21. Januar 2003)

wenn mich der könig von d verstösst werden ich halt doch 



schweizer   


joe


----------



## joe yeti (21. Januar 2003)

das alle ruhig schlafen können gelle!!


das rad von matt in 26 zoll heist übrigens ute 

ps: wer heist den noch ute????


----------



## joe yeti (21. Januar 2003)

nice oder?


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2003)

... wie wär's mit einem kleinen Ausritt ...?


----------



## Vaclav (21. Januar 2003)

@ Phaty du müßtest dir doch auch wegen den Umstrukturierungsplänen in D über deinen Staatsbürgerschaft Gedanken machen. Pfälzer werden oder doch auch lieber Schweizer? In die UK wechseln? Evtl. doch über den Teich und Hr. Busch auf den Mund boxen?

Was gibt es da noch für alternativen als im gleichen Bundesland wie ich zu leben? Das sind doch jetzt die wahren Sorgen für ein Saarländer.


PS: Ja ich lebe noch und Ja ich lese anonym (meist zumindest)


----------



## Coffee (21. Januar 2003)

wusstet Ihr das Madbull nur mit der richtigen Gebrauchsanweisung funktioniert ;-))









@ Phat,

hat Dir noch keiner gesagt, das es früher beispielsweise in Italien üblich war, auch als Frau im stehen zu Pinkeln??? 

Ach und nochwas, ich bin Italienischer Abstammung 
 

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vaclav _
> [BWas gibt es da noch für alternativen als im gleichen Bundesland wie ich zu leben? Das sind doch jetzt die wahren Sorgen für ein Saarländer. [/B]


----------



## Vaclav (21. Januar 2003)

@ dubbel

Der Verwaltungsaufwand ist da evtl. ja geringer dafür werden Unsummen benötigt um die ganzen Ausschreitungen und Freiheitsbestrebungen nieder zuschlagen.


----------



## madbull (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *wusstet Ihr das Madbull nur mit der richtigen Gebrauchsanweisung funktioniert ;-))
> *


Tut das nicht jeder Mann? 
Leoder scheinen aber die wenigsten Frauen die Gebrauchsanleitung zu LESEN...  


> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> hat Dir noch keiner gesagt, das es früher beispielsweise in Italien üblich war, auch als Frau im stehen zu Pinkeln???
> 
> ...


Nicht nur früher...
Nicht nur in Italien...
Hiermit  - Überall und jederzeit, sogar zum Selberbasteln...


----------



## Coffee (21. Januar 2003)

@ madbull

danke für den Tip mit dem Link. Habe mir gleich mal ne Großpackung bestellt, so muss ich nciht nur immer die Klobrille Putzen, sondern darf sie auch mal verkleckern ,-))

coffee


----------



## madbull (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ madbull
> 
> danke für den Tip mit dem Link. Habe mir gleich mal ne Großpackung bestellt, so muss ich nciht nur immer die Klobrille Putzen, sondern darf sie auch mal verkleckern ,-))
> *


Selbst schuld, du musstes ja selbst wieder saubermachen...   

Und denk dran: Immer schön Bildchen machen und hier reinstellen, wenn du Eisenschwe-in werden willst...  




@ Phaty  Na? Schaffste die 4k heute noch?


----------



## Coffee (21. Januar 2003)

ich geh mir jetzt erstmal nen käffchen holen ;-)






coffee


----------



## joe.breeze (21. Januar 2003)

26" Bikes? Ich hab da noch was für den schlechten Geschmack. Ist zwar nicht ganz Single-Speed, aber ziemich klassisch, auch wenns nicht meins ist:


Gruß,

Joe.Breeze


----------



## Coffee (21. Januar 2003)

ohhhh klasse, ist ja kuschlig das Bike ;-) Ich hoffe nur, das das Fellchen nicht die ganzen Riegel unterwegs wegfuttert , weil es noch lebt ;-))

coffee


----------



## joe.breeze (21. Januar 2003)

ist es inzwischen längst erfroren. Das Teil steht immer am Bahnhof im Regen rum. Fahren möchte ich damit wohl eher nicht..

Joe.Breeze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *
> @ Phaty  Na? Schaffste die 4k heute noch? *



Noch zwei Angriffe auf den Freistaat Saarland und hier fliegen die Grubenlampen tief!!! Dann mach ich auch Locker 40k voll ... !


*Zur Klärung!!!* 

Du Armer. Du hast Deinen ZVS- (=ZwangsVerSchickungs-)Bescheid (Zentrale für die Vergabe von Studienplätzen) vier Mal gelesen, und immer noch stand nicht drauf: Heidelberg, Tübingen, München... sondern: Universität des Saarlandes, Saarbrücken. Du hast zur Deutschlandkarte gegriffen und festgestellt, dass das praktisch in Frankreich ist, und zwar an dem Ende Frankreichs, wo wirklich überhaupt nichts los ist. Und jetzt stehst Du hier im Saarland und fragst Dich: Warum nur? 

Entweder, Du fährst dann zwei bis vier Semester lang jedes Wochenende heim ins Reich und wechselst dann die Uni, ohne je einen Saarländer kennengelernt zu haben. Oder Du freundest Dich mit dieser netten Spezies Mensch an, gehst nach drei Monaten zum ersten Mal zu einem von ihnen Schwenkbraten grillen, verschiebst Deinen Besuch bei Mama, um das Altstadtfest nicht zu verpassen, und irgendwann merkst Du, dass es Dich ärgert, wenn Deine Verwandten über das Saarland lästern. 


Spätestens dann ist es Zeit zu gehen - oder für immer hier zu bleiben. 

Voraussetzung: Du hast die ersten Kontakte mit dem Saarländer unbeschadet überstanden, seine Vorurteile überwunden, beherrschst die Grundzüge der saarländischen Sprache und lernst, die Geheimnisse der Saarländisch-Französischen Beziehungen richtig zu deuten. Dann steht einem glücklichen Aufenthalt im Land der unbegrenzten Lyoner nichts mehr im Wege! 

*Vorurteile* 


Der Saarländer hängt der Vorstellung nach, im "Reich" gebe es Vorurteile gegen ihn und sein Land. "Reichsdeutsche", so glaubt der Saarländer, hielten ihn für ein Lyoner-, Rostwurst- und Dibbelabbesverschlingendes Wesen in einer rauchgeschwängerten Steinkohlelandschaft, das seine Zeit in Bergstollen oder Stahlwerken verbringt, wenn es nicht gerade Schwenkbraten grillt oder an seinem Eigenheim herumbastelt. 

Wir alle wissen: Das ist falsch ! 

Wen es nicht gerade ins Saarland verschlägt, der hat noch nie einen Gedanken dran verschwendet, wo das liegt und wie's da aussieht. Diese Erkenntnis würde den Saarländer aber möglicherweise in eine tiefe Identitätskrise stürzen, und das wollen wir dieser liebenswerten Spezies doch nicht antun. 

Erzähle ihm also nicht, dass Du von Dibbelabbes noch nie etwas gehört hast, dass Du immer dachtest, Lyoner kämen aus Lyon, Rostwurst aus Thüringen, Kohle aus dem Ruhrgebiet und aus dem Saarland Oskar Lafontaine. 

Sag einfach: 


Das Saarland ist ganz anders, als ich dachte - viel schöner! So grün! So interessante Schlösser! So wenig Kohle! So lecker Schwenkbraten! 


Damit dürftest Du richtig liegen. Am besten Du lernst diesen Ausrufesatz auswendig. 


Tips für die ersten Kontakte zum Saarländer... 


Gerade die ersten Kontakte mit den Ureinwohnern führen häufig zu Missverständnissen. Dabei reicht es fürs Erste, folgende Regeln zu beherzigen: 

Sei nicht beleidigt, wenn ein Saarländer fragt: "Unn, faahrsche am Wocheend hemm ins Reich?" Damit unterstellt er Dir keine nationalsozialistische Gesinnung. Er weiß gar nicht, was das ist. 

Mit "Reich" bezeichnet der Saarländer alles, was nicht im Saarland liegt. 

Gewöhn Dich dran. 

Oder Geh zurück ins Reich. Für immer. 

Sei nicht beleidigt, wenn Du, eine erwachsene Studentin, mit "ähs Susanne" (wörtlich: Das Susanne) oder gar "ähs do" (wörtlich: Es da, sinngemäß: Die nette junge Dame, die hier neben mir steht) angesprochen wirst. 

Denk Dir nichts dabei, die Saarländerinnen finden das ja auch normal. 

Versuche nie, Dich mit einem Saarländer fürs Wochenende zu verabreden. Denn da fährt der Saarländer "hemm": Nach Niedergailbach, Wallerfangen-Kerlingen, Bilsdorf, Rappweiler, Hixberg-Pflugscheid, Bliesmengen-Bolchen, Piesbach, Bexbach, Peppenkum und Brenschelbach - oder auch - unser Dorf soll schöner werden - Auersmacher. 

Dort versinkt er von Freitag bis Montag in einem Sumpf saarländischer Vereinsmeiereien, aus denen Du niemals schlau werden wirst. Nimm's nicht persönlich; Ihr könnt trotzdem Gute Freunde werden. Verabrede Dich in dieser Zeit mit Saarbrückern oder Reichsdeutschen und warte, bis der Ursaarländer von selbst wieder auftaucht. 

Lästere nie über das Saarland. Die Saarländer sind stolz darauf. 

Warum, weiß kein Mensch, aber wenn Du hier überleben willst, musst Du das akzeptieren. 

Merke: Das Saarland ist schön, das Saarland ist schön, das Saarland ist schön... 

Lästere nie vor einem Saarländer über andere Saarländer. Die kennen sich alle!!! 


*Die saarländische Sprache *         


Die vielseitige Begrüßungs-Formel "Unn. . . ?" ist der erste Beweis dafür, dass Deine Existenz im Bewusstsein Deines saarländischen Kommilitonen angekommen ist. Mit "Unn. . . ?" gibt er zu verstehen, dass er Dich wiedererkennt und bereit ist, mit Dir zu kommunizieren - ein Schwätzchen ("eh Schwäzzche") einzuleiten. 

"Unn. . . ?" bedeutet, je nach Zusammenhang, etwa: "Wie geht's?", "Wie war die Klausur?", "Schön, Dich zu sehen, kommst Du mit in die Mensa?", oder auch: "Bist Du jetzt wieder mit Deiner Freundin zusammen?". 

Es ist ganz einfach: Er sagt "Unn. . . ?", und Du suchst Dir was Passendes aus. 

Derart ins Schwatzen gekommen, lass Dich nicht vom beliebten Wort "holle" (holen) irritieren. Der Saarländer nimmt nicht: er holt. 

Er holt Tabletten ein; er holt Rücksicht. Wenn er zu viel wiegt, holt er ab;  wenn er depressiv ist, holt er sich das Leben. Klasse, oder? 

Im Laufe der Unterhaltung wirst Du mit Begeisterung feststellen, was für ein umgänglicher Mensch der saarländische Ureinwohner ist, wenn er die erste Scheu vor dem Reichsdeutschen überwunden hat. 

Nur zwei Dinge machen Ihn zum Tier: Die "Freck" und die "Flemm". Solltest Du mal jemandem begegnen, der Dir zumurmelt: "Isch hann die Freck/Flemm", dann suche unverzüglich das Weite. 

Eine dieser Vokabeln bezeichnet eine ansteckende Erkältungskrankheit, die andere eine ansteckende schlechte Laune. Welches welches ist, wird sich vermutlich jeder Nicht-Saarländer 1000 Mal erklären lassen und anschließend 1000 Mal wieder vergessen. Macht aber nichts. Wichtig ist hingegen folgender Merksatz: 


*"Flemm" oder "Freck"? Nichts wie weg!* 




*Saarländisch-Französische Beziehungen* 


Ab und an wird Dir ein Edel-Saarländer begegnen, jemand, der am Saarbrücker Deutsch-Französischen Gymnasium sowohl das Abitur als auch das Baccalauréat erworben hat, sich mit sämtlichen Weinsorten von Bordeaux bis Chardonnay auskennt und jetzt irgendeinen der tausend deutsch-französischen Studiengänge besucht (mit einem komplizierten Namen, den sich niemand merken kann). 

Dieses gebildete, aber selten anzutreffende und scheue Exemplar des Homo Saraviensis wird Dir vorschwärmen von den Vorzügen der Grenzregion im Dreiländereck, der interessanten Saarländischen Geschichte (was aber auch der Edel-Saarländer als "Saarlännische Geschichde" ausspricht), vom französichen Flair Saarbrückens und so weiter, und so weiter. . . 

Lass Dich davon nicht einschüchtern. Kein Mench interessiert sich hier für die "Wackese" (saarländich für "unsere lieben Freundinnen und Freunde aus Lothringen"), und anständig französich sprechen nur die Supermarkt-Verkäuferinnen aus Frankreich. Der aufrechte Saarländer betritt Frankreich nur zum Einkaufen oder Campen - und Luxemburg nur zum Tanken, und wenn sie da kein Deutsch sprechen, ärgert er sich und fährt wieder "hemm". 


Ach übrigens: Die Deutschland-Tour endet in diesem Jahr in Saarbrücken! Dann müssen ja ein paar von Euch ja hin ... also gut durchlesen ... und die Cross-DM und der Cross-Weltcup und der MTB-Weltcup im Mai ... ! Ihr seht ... Saarland Einig Radfahr-Land!

phaty


----------



## cdeger (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *ich geh mir jetzt erstmal nen käffchen holen ;-)
> 
> coffee *



Hab's auch nicht weit


----------



## Coffee (21. Januar 2003)

Sach mal, die Werkstatt sieht ja fast aus wie in nem OP Saal ;-) putzt Du die immer nach dem Schraubereien? oder Watt ;-))

coffee


----------



## cdeger (21. Januar 2003)

... vor dem Schrauben. NEUZUSTAND sozusagen


----------



## polo (21. Januar 2003)

Ich bin jetzt mal das Asshole. Wo fange wir denn da an???
1. Fehlende Bereitschaft, alle 9000 Beiträge nachzulesen, wird vom Baron übel bestraft; ich hab's selber miterlebt.
2. Bild: Pseudo-Ärmel-Hoch-Krempeln-Wir-Weiber-Sind-Auch-Stark-Bedürfnisse haben nur schwache Frauen.
3. Billige Kommunikation via Google-Bilder  ist öde und gehört in KTWR.
4. Das Reizen von Joe Yeti mit weiblichen Coming-Outs ist keine Kunst.
5. Zur Fotografie: Na ja. Kunst? Pseudo-Kunst? ("Der Fokus meiner Digi ist das Auge meiner Gedanken. Sie entstehen spontan") Auf jeden Fall Peru-Deckel. Schöne Mischung: Toskana-Faktion lebt, Sozialkritik auch, Stils können ja alles sein.
6. Ach so: ;-)) 
Allsop 1: Servus coffee, willkommen im Club 
Allsop 2: Danke Joe.Breeze
Allsop 3: Selbständigkeit für alle.


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *:
> 4. Das Reizen von Joe Yeti mit weiblichen Coming-Outs ist keine Kunst.
> *



 oh wie wahr ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (21. Januar 2003)

@ Polo,


spielst du noch oder fährst Du schon? 




(Polo meine ich)  


Und nun nehme ich Stellung:

zu 1) ich habe sie GELESEN und zwar ALLE

zu 2) schwach? tja täuschunfg ist eben alles, und bei Dir hat sie ja gerade prima funktioniert

zu 3) in Zukunft nur noch selbstgemachte digi(kunst)

zu 4) Kunst ist die Mutter der Gedanken, also Frei ;-)

zu 5) siehe 4

zu 6) genau so!! ;-))

Willkommen Dir auch  ;-)

P.S. 






PPS. ich male auch

Grüßle coffee


----------



## ibislover (21. Januar 2003)

hehe...


/phil


----------



## rob (21. Januar 2003)

auf die plätze fertigmachen:

hab ich gerade bei sonstige bkethemen entdeckt und ich denke, dass das hier nicht fehlen darf:


----------



## polo (21. Januar 2003)

Das Ding könnte optisch sehr viel durch die rosa Plüschausstattung von oben gewinnen. Dann 2 Stück kaufen, und coffee und joe yeti aneinandergekettet bei Sonnenuntergang durch den Wald fahren lassen.


----------



## polo (21. Januar 2003)

und zwar hiermit


----------



## DocSnyder (21. Januar 2003)

@phaty für das Copy & Paste:
     

Bei welchem Schild ist das Wenden auf der Autobahn erlaubt? 
Willkommen im Saarland!

DocSnyder


----------



## Coffee (21. Januar 2003)

@ Polo,

bist aber dezent über meine Frage oben hinweggeschlichen  


Und das Kesterl ist doch ganz nett, hatte mal ein Hartail gleicher Marke, ich sach nur...Kohlefaser rules ;-)

coffee


----------



## joe.breeze (21. Januar 2003)

ich frage mich bei dem "netten" Kestrel nur die ganze Zeit, wofür die zwei Dämpfer da sind !!??? 
Das kann doch nur ein ganz perverses Fahrverhalten haben, das Teil?! Kann mir mal jemand die Konstruktion bitte erläutern?

joe.breeze


----------



## Coffee (21. Januar 2003)

@ Joe, 

also das ich Dir das als Frau jetzt technisch erläutern muss...tztztzt

also ist doch ganz logisch und auf den Ersten Blick auch einwandfrei zu erkennen. Es federt quasi nicht nur EIN, sonder es Federt auch kontrolliert über den 2 Dämpfer AUS. Deswegen nennt man auch in Fachkreisen das Model doublefullsunpension ;-))

Grüßle coffee


----------



## joe.breeze (21. Januar 2003)

@ coffee: Dacht ichs mir doch, dass da bei mir immer irgendwas falsch läuft! Mir fehlt einfach der zweite Dämpfer zum Ausfedern ;-) 
Deshalb sackt mein Fahrwerk wohl immer so zusammen.

Grüße nach Somalia!

joe.breeze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> [Balso ist doch ganz logisch und auf den Ersten Blick auch einwandfrei zu erkennen. Es federt quasi nicht nur EIN, sonder es Federt auch kontrolliert über den 2 Dämpfer AUS. Deswegen nennt man auch in Fachkreisen das Model doublefullsunpension ;-))
> 
> Grüßle coffee [/B]



@ coffee: Für eine Ernst-Thälmann-Pionierin (apropos: Wo ist dein gelbes Halstuch?) beweist du hier erstaunlichen Sachverstand!   Wohl immer heimlich an den Zug- und Druckstufen des Trabbi rumgeklickt, was?

@ Joe: Denke, es macht Sinn, zwei Dämpfer einzubauen, weil man dann den Druck der Luftfederung je Dämpfer halbieren kann?! Denk ich mir jedenfalls...

Oderebendochganzanders,

Steinhummer


----------



## polo (21. Januar 2003)

@ Kaffee: Fahre Radl, spiele mit meinen Gehirnzellen. Da hat sich aus einem realen Nick ein virueller ergeben.

@ Saarbruecken: war nur 1x da, hatte Spaß. Am meisten in Erinnerung gebleiben ist dieses eine Stadtviertel mit den ganzen Kneipen und kleinen Plätzen, weiß nicht mehr wie es heißt, und die Tatsache, daß es da Elf-Tanken mit geilen Croissants gibt. Recht sympathisch!

@ Kestrel: Wofür hinten überhaupt Dämpfer - ob nun 1 oder 3?? Ansonsten fällt mir noch der fehlende Motor, das Kack-Schutzblech und die wenigen Speichen auf.

Naja, und die Texte habe ich noch gefunden:

The patented Rubicon suspension design allows you to remain seated over a wider variety of terrain and obstacles, putting power into the pedals long after the competition is out of the saddle and passive. For climbing and sprinting, the suspension stiffens as you come off the saddle, putting more of your energy into moving the bike forward and less of it into compressing the shock. Patented compound suspension, sealed bearings and pivots throughout, 4.7" rear travel (with single shock).

Conventional rear suspensions allow the rider to change shock response only about 10% by shifting weight forward or aft. But the Rubicon's articulated top tube is directly linked to the suspension interface, so changes in rider weight distribution input directly to the shock. Fully seated, Rubicon delivers an extra-plush 4:1 spring rate; moving weight off the saddle gradually stiffens the shock to a 3:1 ratio. Bottom line: our Compound Suspension delivers a whopping 25% net shock response change, or 2.5 times the tunability of conventional designs.

Blablabla


----------



## Vaclav (21. Januar 2003)

Komisch ist nur das es ja 2 - 3 andere Fahrzeuge wie Autos und motorisierte Zweiräder eine durchaus ansprechende Fahrwerksabstimmung vorzuweisen haben bei der das Ausfedern nur über eine Zugstufe im Dämpfer erfolgt. 

Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## joe yeti (21. Januar 2003)

war das jetzt an annäherungsversuch? 

denn ich hatte dich nich gefragt oder!  

@polo! ok kannst die dinger bestellen, geschenkt nehme ich alle drei ! also die bikes, handschellen und coffee! 


joe


----------



## Coffee (21. Januar 2003)

@ Polo,

also Dein Nick ist quasi eine Abkürzung. Für:

POLOhemd? weil Du immer ein solches trägst

POLOnaise? weil Du aus einem anderen Ursprungsland kommst

POLOnäse? Weil Du diese so gerne tanzt

POLOnia? weil du aus dieser Gegend bist

POLOnisieren? weil Du deine herkunft quasi praktizierst

POLOnist? dann hättest Du die Frage mitdem Dämpfer nicht gestellt

POLOnium? weil du beruflich mit diesem zu tun hast

POLOnistik? weil Du diese lehrst


Grüßle coffee


----------



## polo (21. Januar 2003)

die Gallier sprechen meinen Namen - Paul - Pol aus, die abgewandelte Version war dann Polo


----------



## Coffee (21. Januar 2003)

@ Polo, du wirkst sehr Ernst udn Angespannt. Ich empfehle dir dringend einen Radurlaub ;-)


coffee


----------



## dubbel (21. Januar 2003)

Paule heißt er, ist Bademeister,
Im Schwimmbad an der Ecke
Paule heißt er, ist Bademeister,
Und er bringt kleine Mädchen zur Strecke!

Wenn im Sommer die Sonne scheint,
Dann gehen wir schwimmen, es ist ja nicht weit!
Wir amüsier'n uns mit "Brust" oder "Kraul",
Denn über uns, da wacht - Paul!

Er hat ein goldenes Kettchen,
Das ihm Glück bringt,
Und er paßt auf,
Daß niemand ertrinkt!

Paule heißt er, ist Bademeister,
Im Schwimmbad an der Ecke,
Paule heißt er, ist Bademeister,
Und er bringt kleine Mädchen zur Strecke!

Paule schubst Kinder vom Einer,
Paule ist ein ganz Gemeiner,
Und findet Paul mal ein Mädchen nett,
Wirft er sie vom 10-Meter-Brett!

Seht euch den Paul mal
Beim Springen an!
Er scheint zu fliegen,
Genauso wie Supermann!

Paule heißt er, ist Bademeister,
Im Schwimmbad an der Ecke,
Paule heißt er, ist Bademeister,
Und er bringt kleine Mädchen zur Strecke!

Da zahlt man gerne sein Eintrittsgeld,
Paul ist der schönste Bademeister auf der ganzen Welt!

Paule heißt er, ist Bademeister,
Im Schwimmbad an der Ecke,
Paule heißt er, ist Bademeister,
Und er bringt kleine Mädchen zur Strecke!

*Ich sing ja soooo gern! *


----------



## rote.zora (21. Januar 2003)

schreibt nich so viel, komm ja gar nich mehr nach mit lesen, jungs... 
und übrigens: ich hab grausame mühe mit im stehen pinkeln, hab dann immer angst, dass ich nicht treffe... *lol*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> zu 1) ich habe sie GELESEN und zwar ALLE
> *


O O O...  Möchten Sie diese Aussage nicht lieber noch mal überdenken? Auf Meineid stehen mindestens 2 Jahre Bikeentzug und Ausschluss aus der ESK-Anwärterschaft!  

(Hättest du für jeden Beitrag nur (sehr sehr sehr sehr knapp berechnete) 10 Sekunden gebraucht, hättest du schon mehr als 25 Stunden am Stück lesen müssen, Ladezeiten nicht eingerechnet...   )


----------



## eL (21. Januar 2003)

Ja da muss ich dem blauen reiter aber mal wieder recht geben!!!! dies kann nicht mit rechten dingen zugehen

@Polo saubere leistung *daumenderanerkennungheb* frau kaffe brauch ordentlich feuer..da steht sie voll drauf desweiteren bin ich genau deiner meinung ;-)

@coffee 
find ich gut das du hier oben deine spielwiese gefunden hast ;-) nur wollt ich schon immer mal wissen wie es in nürnzwerg auf den trail so aussieht...hmmm ich glaube ich frag ma alditüte der wohnt ja auch da...ach nein der hat kaputtes knie ;-( naja dann werd ich es wohl nie erfahren.jedenfalls nicht vorm finale der SSEM ...aber ich kann warten


----------



## lebaron (21. Januar 2003)

mann mann man

ich seh bei euren diskussionen gar nimmer durch....wie dem auch sei..jetzt zu etwas alt bewährtem

@joe
ute hatten wir schon.......anfang der 100-er seiten

@phaty
weitermachen.....mit aufklärung über die geheimen verstrickungen im staate D

@all
lasst euch net von weibsbildern unterkriegen....


life's a bitch



basti
*remembering....+++A*


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2003)

Wo ist eigentlich die Niveau-Polizei, wenn man sie  mal wirkich braucht????

@coffee: Poste mal Dein Rad - sonst wird hier bald ne gelbe Karte vergeben!

@an alle Passiv-Leser, die nur posten, wenn Mädels online sind: Geht wieder passiv-lesen!

GBBC2003 steht in den Startlöchern: Karneval Kaos im Rheinland! - da werden die ersten Informationen hochgefahren - in 6 Wochen geht es los!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *@phaty für das Copy & Paste:
> 
> 
> ...



Ach ja das SAARLAND-Manifest ... mir war garnicht bewusst, dass es so aussieht, als ob ich das verfasst hätte ... !!! Nee nee ... ich hab das nur nicht erwähnt, weil das bei uns ein sehr bekannter Text ist!

Sorry - aber wer es war ist mir leider unbekannt!


----------



## whoa (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Wo ist eigentlich die Niveau-Polizei, wenn man sie  mal wirkich braucht????
> *


In 'ner Kaffeepause mit Donuts..?! 




> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> @coffee: Poste mal Dein Rad - sonst wird hier bald ne gelbe Karte vergeben!
> *


Darf ich's dann verbal demontieren.. darf ich phaty, darf ich.. 
Was soll eigentich 'n "Principia msl disc" sein? Is dat frÃ¤nggisches Kauderwelsch? Soll das vielleicht heiÃen.. "im prinzip ja mit disc"? wozu 'ne diskette beim bike? Isses Ã¼berhaupt ein bike?

sollte es so aussehen kÃ¶nnte ich 'ne disc tolerieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ Polo,
> 
> 
> ...



boah - krass! - alle Startnummern selbst gemalt?


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2003)

Auf Dich kann man sich eben doch verlassen mein Bruder!

PRINCIPIA sind das nicht die aus Dänemark ...??? Dann wären das ja keine Cola-Dosen sonder Fischkonserven ... !? 

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (22. Januar 2003)

Abkommen
zwischen der Schweizerischen Regierung einerseits
und der Regierung von Dänemark und der Landesregierung
der Färöer andererseits über den Freihandel
zwischen der Schweiz und den Färöern
Abgeschlossen am 12. Januar 1994
Von der Bundesversammlung genehmigt am 17. März 19941
In Kraft getreten durch Notenaustausch am 1. März 1995
Die Schweizerische Regierung einerseits
und
die Regierung von Dänemark und die Landesregierung der Färöer andererseits,
nachstehend die Vertragsparteien genannt,
in Anbetracht der Rechtsstellung der Färöer als sich selbst regierender Teil Dänemarks,
in der Erwägung, dass die Färöer früher durch die Mitgliedschaft Dänemarks in der
Europäischen Freihandels-Assoziation (EFTA) ebenfalls zur EFTA gehörten, aber
nicht in der Mitgliedschaft Dänemarks bei den Europäischen Gemeinschaften eingeschlossen
sind,
in der Erwägung, dass der Handel zwischen Dänemark und der Schweiz durch Vereinbarungen
zwischen der Schweiz und der Europäischen Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft
geregelt ist,
in der Erwägung, dass der Handel zwischen den Färöern und der Europäischen
Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft im Rahmen eines Abkommens zwischen der Regierung von
Dänemark und der Landesregierung der Färöer einerseits und der Europäischen
Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft andererseits geregelt ist,
in der Erwägung, dass die Fischerei für die Färöer von lebenswichtiger Bedeutung
ist, da sie ihre wesentliche wirtschaftliche Tätigkeit darstellt und Fische und Fischprodukte
ihre wichtigsten Exportgüter bilden,
in dem Wunsch, die bestehenden wirtschaftlichen Beziehungen zwischen den Färöern
und der Schweiz zu festigen und auszuweiten und die harmonische Entwicklung
ihres Handels im Rahmen der europäischen Zusammenarbeit sicherzustellen,
entschlossen, zu diesem Zweck im Einklang mit den Bestimmungen des Allgemeinen
Zoll- und Handelsabkommens2 über die Errichtung von Freihandelszonen die
Hemmnisse annähernd für ihren gesamten Handel schrittweise zu beseitigen,
AS 1995 3925; BBl 1994 I 681
1 AS 1995 3924
2 SR 0.632.21
0.632.313.141 Originaltext


----------



## phatlizard (22. Januar 2003)

Offentsichtlich beschäftigst Du Dich zur Zeit sehr intensiv mit der Schweiz!
Seit ich weiss, dass Roesli besser aussieht als Zora orientiere ich mich jetzt wieder mehr Richtung Dänemark ... !!!


----------



## whoa (22. Januar 2003)

hab ja auch lang genug für 'nen einwand meinerseits gewartet.. aber irgendwie konnte ich mich in die vorherige diskussion nich intellektuell einbringen.. 

..und gott bewahre mich jemals etwas un- bzw. schwachsinniges in diesem thread zu schreiben.. 

dermitdemplüschsattelüberzieher
whoa 

p.s. also wenn das da oben der MacA ist wie sieht dann wohl der MacB aus?
p.p.s. stimmt ja gibt jetzt ja auch Alu-Macs, aber Fischkonserven paßt da nich.. eher sardinendosen, aufgrund der riiiiiieeeeesigen höhe.
p.p.p.s. wer kauft mir 'n 17" powerbook? freiwillige vor..


----------



## phatlizard (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *hab ja auch lang genug für 'nen einwand meinerseits gewartet.. aber irgendwie konnte ich mich in die vorherige diskussion nich intellektuell einbringen..
> *



So viele bewusstseinserweiternde Drogen gibt es garnicht, die wir bräuchten um dahin zukommen ... 

Aber ich glaub so weit ich es verstanden habe geht es wohl darum:

Polo ist eigentlich Franzose
kaffee eröffnet eine Herren Boutike in Wuppertal - mit dem Papst und Polo-Hemden
Zora ist kein Neulingin mehr
Basti ist in der Sinnkrise 
... und Joe will mal wieder heiraten? 

Alda reich mir ma n Bier rüber - det geht nur im Suff!

phaty

P.S.: kann ma bitte jemand sein MacB posten! nicht von Apple von Principia!


----------



## joe yeti (22. Januar 2003)

in meinem alter sollte man(n) da tun !


wer soll den sonst die kleine yetis werfen???


----------



## phatlizard (22. Januar 2003)




----------



## joe yeti (22. Januar 2003)

halt alu aber schwarz


----------



## Vaclav (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> @an alle Passiv-Leser, die nur posten, wenn Mädels online sind: Geht wieder passiv-lesen!
> 
> *



Ich bin doch gar nicht so. Ist immer nur Zufall das bei den wenigen Beiträgen von meiner einer,immer Weibsvolk in der Nähe ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (22. Januar 2003)

Hallo Jung´s

ok ok, denn werf ich Euch mal Futter vor die Mäuler. aber das Ihr sie dann auch bitte anständig aufbekommt und nicht memmenhaft anfangt zu weinen ;-)

Los gehts hiermit:






oder wollt Ihr Euch lieber hier eines aussuchen?






Dan dann haut mal auf die Tasten ;-) Freu mich schon.

Ach nochwas zur Anmerkung der gelesenen Beiträge. BEVOR ich hier das erste mal in diesem Thread geschrieben habe, habe ich hier alle SEITEN durcheblättert und im Telegrammstil gelesen ;-)

Und ich weiss ja, in wirklichkeit seit Ihr garnicht solche Frauenhasser, Ihr wollt eben nur die harten Männer spielen ;-)

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Staabi (22. Januar 2003)

Hi,

bei Principia muss ich immer an dieses Verkaufsgespräch denken:

Kunde: "Ist das Principia hier vorne das gleiche wie das Principia da hinten?"
Ich: "Im Prinzip ja"


Grüße,

Michael, dessen neues altes Yeti heute in Los Angeles auf die Reise geht. Ich kann schon kaum noch an was anderes denken...
Die Frage ist nur, wo hänge ich das noch hin?





Ja, macht mich nur fertig wegen der Bremsen am rotem, aber bei meinem Gewicht von leider immer noch über 90kg brauche ich starke Bremsen. Leider passt die HS 33 hinten aber nicht, weil die Canti-Sockel zu tief sitzen.


----------



## Coffee (22. Januar 2003)

so hier nochmal das Bild von oben ;-)






coffee


----------



## Manitou (22. Januar 2003)

> Ja, macht mich nur fertig wegen der Bremsen am rotem, aber bei meinem Gewicht von leider immer noch über 90kg brauche ich starke Bremsen. Leider passt die HS 33 hinten aber nicht, weil die Canti-Sockel zu tief sitzen.



Lass die Luft raus, dann rollt es nicht so schnell und du kannst ohne Bedenken vorne die hässliche HS33 runterschmeissen!!!   


Manitou

P.S. Coffee sehr schones Dänisches Rad!! Müssen die Dänischen Verkehrsmittel tagsüber auch immer mit Licht fahren???


----------



## Coffee (22. Januar 2003)

@ Manitou,

hast Du von dem neuen Gesetz noch nix gehört? Nicht nur Autofahrer müssen jetzt auch Tagsüber die Lampen anmachen, nein auch der Radfahrer ;-) Udn ich bin eben so eine Pflichtbewusste Frau ;-)

ABER am RADWEG fahr ich nicht   

will mir ja die Reifen nciht ruinieren

coffee


----------



## eL (22. Januar 2003)

Also kaffetante deine bauxitsardinendose sieht ja ganz nett aus.....würd ich aber nie gegen nen anständiges cannondale superV eintauschen<---ja ich weis darum ging es nicht.
grund ist das es wohl noch nie gelände gesehen hat so sauber wie das ausschaut.hast ma probiert an den rädern zu drehen???? geht das oder sind die schon/noch fest???
ich sag es nochmal!!! definitiv die falsche beleuchtung (ich nehm mal an ne BABYlu )..und mit dem knoten im kabel *lol* wird wohl kein strom fliessen und auch keinen trail erhellen. aber es ist echt schön als stehlampe zu verwenden (würd ich dir als künstlerin zutrauen)


> Und ich weiss ja, in wirklichkeit seit Ihr garnicht solche Frauenhasser, Ihr wollt eben nur die harten Männer spielen ;-)


nö sind wir nicht....und haben wir dich als mann hier nicht herzlich willkommen geheissen???


----------



## Manitou (22. Januar 2003)

Mit dem MTB ins Gelände??? Nee, die gehören ins Wohnzimmer an die Wand!!! Frag mal Staabi der Rutscht immer nur auf Gemälden die Hänge um Koblenz runter!!!!  

Manitou


----------



## phatlizard (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vaclav _
> *
> 
> Ich bin doch gar nicht so. Ist immer nur Zufall das bei den wenigen Beiträgen von meiner einer,immer Weibsvolk in der Nähe ist. *



Aber wer wird sich denn gleich angesprochen fühlen!!!  

@Staabi: Das Yeti #1 gehört ins Schlafzimmer! Immerhin hat Deine Frau dem Kauf ja zugestimmt!

@Nescafe: Das Rad ist okay - für den Flammenwerfer-Akku in Orange gibt es zwei Whoa-Ekel-Punkte!

@El: Du solltest Pyrotechniker bei Rammstein werden - dann hättest Du ein wahrhaft ausgefülltes Leben! "Ein Mensch brennt ...!"


----------



## Coffee (22. Januar 2003)

@ EL,

meine Dänische Fischdose hat sehr wohl schon das Waldige terretorium gesehen. Ja es musste sogar shcon dem ein oder anderen MArathon beweispflichten nachkommen ;-) Und sogar schon ein CC Rennen hat es bewältigt.

Du kennst doch sicher das Bildchen von meiner Werkstatt? Na also, udn Du kennst doch sicher auch die Putzqualitäten einer Frau, oder? Und sicher weisst Du auch, das ich mit Rädern groß geworden bin, oder? Und Du hast sicher nciht vergessen, das ich mal im BESITZ eines eigenen Radladens war, oder? Und sicher hast Du auch nicht vergessen, das ich mir dieses RAD SELBST AUFGEBAUT HABE. Ja auch selbst die Laufräder eingespeicht. Tja und sicher hast du auch Nicht  vergessen, das ich all meine Räder liebe und sie deshalb regelmäßig einem besonderem Waschgang unterzeihe ,-)

Noch Fragen EL

P.S. das mit dem Knoten geht im übrigen super ;-))

Grüßle coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaclav (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Aber wer wird sich denn gleich angesprochen fühlen!!!
> ...



Naja würde sagen: ICH 

und hab es ja dann auch umgehend unter Beweis gestellt.

Welche Nr. hab ich eigentlich bei dem Kurbel Roulett mit den Cook Brüdern und den 19 anderen?


----------



## Steinhummer (22. Januar 2003)

....fertig macht, sind das Jungs, die aufm Einrad durch Buthan radeln?!  

Steinhummer (radlos?!)


----------



## whoa (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> @Nescafe: Das Rad ist okay - für den Flammenwerfer-Akku in Orange gibt es zwei Whoa-Ekel-Punkte!
> *



So einfach geht das aber nicht! Da muss ich erst noch 'ne Zweitkorrektur durchführen.. 

..und nachdem ich das Bildchen hab auf mich wirken lassen, muss ich die 2 whoa-Ekel-Punkte wieder abziehen, da..
..es ja nichteinmal neongelb ist und für 2wEP müßte der Schriftzug neongrün sein!
Wenn dann noch der iPunkt von Lupine ein pinkes Herzchen wär gäb's sogar 5wEP! 

@k-fee
Ich behaupte mal, dass ein solch untergewichtiges Bike nur aus der 3.Welt kommen kann..  ..nix Legoland!
Und die besagte Pflege deinerseits kann auch nich so doll sein.. das Pferdchen is ja ganz blass.

@all
Damit endlich alle begreifen, wie ein Ross mit 'nem gesunden Teint aussieht, gibt's bald neue Warrior-Pics. :evil:


----------



## roesli (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *....fertig macht, sind das Jungs, die aufm Einrad durch Buthan radeln?!
> 
> Steinhummer (radlos?!) *



...eine Frage des richtigen Materials


----------



## Coffee (22. Januar 2003)

@ Whoa



1) Du weisst Doch, hungrige Löwen sind schärfer als satte

2) nicht blass, dezent, ist ja auch kein Lack sonden eloxal


3) auf Dein warrior-Pferdchen bin ich schon gespannt


coffee


----------



## Steinhummer (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *
> ...eine Frage des richtigen Materials  *



Scheint die CC-Version zu sein  Jetzt fehlt nur noch Muttis Stadtrad mit Speichenabdeckung und Einkaufskörbchen.

Sachen gibts im Westen....

Steinhummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> @El: Du solltest Pyrotechniker bei Rammstein werden - dann hättest Du ein wahrhaft ausgefülltes Leben! "Ein Mensch brennt ...!" *


bin ich doch schon ;-)
@kaffetante 

jajaja hab ich alles nich vergessen.nur fehlen stichhaltige beweise.wer so rumprollt wie ihr der sollte langsam zur tat schreiten.Ich glaube euch kein wort ; )


----------



## whoa (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> 2) nicht blass, dezent, ist ja auch kein Lack sonden eloxal
> *


Als Ex-Pferdehändlerin solltest Du am besten wissen, was es für "schöne" Eloxalfarben gibt.. ich sach nur purple.. 



> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> 3) auf Dein warrior-Pferdchen bin ich schon gespannt
> *


Gespannt?! Ich dachte Du hast den ganzen Thread gelesen, da sollte Deine Magenschleimhaut eigentlich immer noch gereizt sein.. oder willste nur höflich sein?  

Ich werd auch nich höflich sein.. ich werd euch 'ner satten Schocktherapie aussetzen.. sprich es gibt keine Vorwarnung um 'ne Sonnenbrille aufzusetzen! 


ohnejedenskrupel 
whoa


----------



## phatlizard (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> Gespannt?! Ich dachte Du hast den ganzen Thread gelesen, da sollte Deine Magenschleimhaut eigentlich immer noch gereizt sein.. oder willste nur höflich sein?
> *



Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass der Warrior schon auf Seite 1 zu sehen war!!!
Aha die Kaffee-Tante hat uns also einen vorgegaukelt ... !!! Das gibt Abzüge in der B-Note!

Ach Whoa ... zeig es uns doch noch einmal hier - der guten alten Zeiten wegen!

 

Aber nicht das Bild mit dem FCK-Aufkleber drin ... !!!  

phaty


----------



## Coffee (22. Januar 2003)

Hey Jung, schön langsam, nachdem ich bei der 365 Seite angelangt war..konnte ich mir natürlich die Bilderfolgen nciht mehr merken ;-)

Aber hier mal ein echtes Leckerlie für Euch "Classic" Fans ;-))

Guggt mal... 

Und hier ein schmankerl..








coffee


----------



## polo (22. Januar 2003)

mein erstes Trikot (nicht das Jeanshemd), damals noch in "M"


----------



## Coffee (22. Januar 2003)

@ Polo,

drum auch das  Z  auf der Brust Gelle ;-)

sozusagen

Z um

Z erreissen

   

coffee


----------



## dubbel (22. Januar 2003)

richtig cool & retro is das hier:


----------



## Coffee (22. Januar 2003)

@ dubbel,


das sind aber KEINE Radtrikots ;-)

Und warum hast Du Deinen Avantar gelöscht??


coffee


----------



## dubbel (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ dubbel,
> das sind aber KEINE Radtrikots ;-)*


...und haben insofern mit beiken ähnlich viel zu tun wie kaffeemaschinen, dänische rennräder oder schrankwände. Ich passe mich einfach an. 



> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> [BUnd warum hast Du Deinen Avantar gelöscht??
> [/B]


nicht gelöscht, nur simplifiziert um mich zielgruppenspezifisch zu zeigen (à propos "Z").


----------



## Manitou (22. Januar 2003)

weckt den Tiger in dir!!!  Und dir!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ackebua (22. Januar 2003)

@Coffee:
Habe ich hinter der Principia-Geländebüchse und der Look-Kohleschüssel etwa ein Principia-Crossrad schimmern sehen? Kann das wirklich wahr sein?

Aufklärung erbeten!


----------



## Manitou (22. Januar 2003)

@Ackebua


Glaube ich nicht!! Coffee würde niemals Campa auf ein Crosser machen!! Sieht eher aus wir ein altes Rex oder RSL!!!

Manitou


----------



## Coffee (22. Januar 2003)

@ Pate,

also Das welches Du da hinten shcimemrn siehst ist ein RSL.

AAAAAAAAAAAAABER

ICh werde Dir die nächsten Tage MEINEN Crossrenner per Bildchen zukommen lassen ,-) Natürlich nur wenn Du willst ;-))

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Altitude (22. Januar 2003)

hast ja lange nichts mehr von Dir hören lassen   - kaum ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht Online - schon verdreht unsere Coffee den Kerlen im Fertigmacher die Köpfe...wie läufts denn so???

Wird Dein Principia wieder bewegt???

Gruß

Altitude/Alditüde/Alex

@el

meinem Knie gehts "allah akbar" wieder besser - wir sehn uns in Brandenburg, versprochen!!!


----------



## Coffee (22. Januar 2003)

Hey Alt(er)tüde ;-))


alles im Grünen Bereich ;-)

Und mein kleines schwarzes wird schon wieder langsam bewegt ;-)



Und bei Dir? Auch alles klaro? Wat macht der Job?

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Ackebua (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> ICh werde Dir die nächsten Tage MEINEN Crossrenner per Bildchen zukommen lassen ,-) Natürlich nur wenn Du willst ;-))
> 
> Grüßle coffee *



Klar doch!
Übrigens: bist zu rein zufällig mal fürs Team Kroschi gefahren?


----------



## Ackebua (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *@el
> 
> meinem Knie gehts "allah akbar" wieder besser - wir sehn uns in Brandenburg, versprochen!!! *



Wattn, kommste wieda? Hast wohl noch nich jenuch jehabt, oda?

Hey, das wäre ja cool!


----------



## eL (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *hast ja lange nichts mehr von Dir hören lassen   - kaum ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht Online - schon verdreht unsere Coffee den Kerlen im Fertigmacher die Köpfe...wie läufts denn so???
> 
> Wird Dein Principia wieder bewegt???
> ...


ey krass alder das es deim knie wieder allawasauchimmer geht.
na die kaffemaschiene verdreht und bezirzt mit ihrem rennfirlefanz nur die alten und schwachen.Den harten kern wird sie damit nie erreichen können ; )
und wenn de wieder ins gelobte land kommst denn bring deine singlespeedbitch mit und wir drehn ma ne ruhige runde ohne den schleifer ganz zur entspannung in einem dir genehmen tempo.und lass den kaffe zu hause


----------



## madbull (22. Januar 2003)

Leutz, die 

400k 

sind nah!!!!!

Kann man nicht irhgendwie dokumentieren, wer den schreibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *mein erstes Trikot (nicht das Jeanshemd), damals noch in "M"
> 
> 
> ...



Seit wann fährt Kurt Beck Fahrrad?


----------



## DocSnyder (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *richtig cool & retro is das hier:
> 
> 
> ...



GEILOMAT!


----------



## Coffee (22. Januar 2003)

noch cooler, extra für EUCH ;-)






coffee


----------



## eL (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *noch cooler, extra für EUCH ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


kann es sein das es dieses "BILD" in jeden abgefaggten fred des IBC universums geschaft hat?????jetz ist für mich wirklich sense schluss aus feierabend nu is genug.

ich glaube ich werde mich mal sofort mit meiner ignore list beschäftigen



auf das nur ein leises brummen übrigbleibt


euer EL der absofort wieder TEE trinkt


----------



## lebaron (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich da was verpasst ? ?  ?

das möchte ich jetzt aber diskutiert haben......

p.s. die nummer mit dem bier ......ääääääääähmmmmmmm........*klack*....*rülps*


----------



## Altitude (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hey Alt(er)tüde ;-))
> 
> 
> ...



Das freut mich zu hören...

Wenn Du Dich mal wieder nach Fädd verirrst, kannst Du Dich ja mal melden...

Na, ja - beim Job das übliche - viel Arbeit wenig Geld - ich darf seit neuestens Biathlon knipsen - echt cool

Approbos Werderau:

Hab ich grad gefunden:

Mein Damaliger Trainer Dariuz Matuscheck beim Werderau-Kriterium September 1993 oder 1994??? - War ja bei Dir um die Ecke...

@ESK-ler

Ich hab jetzt Einlagen für meine Radschuhe - damit geht nix mehr schief...es wäre mir wieder eine Ehre mit euch zu radeln...des nechste Mol gibtsch Bradwärscht und a Weckla...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *noch cooler, extra für EUCH ;-)
> 
> 
> ...



SÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!
Da freut sich sicher Rikmans Rad..endlich Familie!

So,und nu mal was Ernstes!
Ich bin mir sicher,dass ich nicht der Einzige bin,dem es so geht:Ich finde,dass sich manche Leute hier echt total zum Affen,nur wenn mal ein Mädel auftaucht!
Sorry,aber mittlerweile komm ich mir so vor,als wär ich nicht mehr im Classic-Forum,sondern im Pennäler-Chat bei AOL!!!!!!!!!!!!
Das ist hier zwar der Fertigmacher,und deshalb eigentlich so zwanglos wie nur möglich. Aber ich denke,dass wir trotzdem in der Tradition der letzten 365 Seiten weitermachen sollten!

Also zeigt endlich wieder Fahrräder!Und bevor dass hier komplett zur Kaffebude wird:schonmal über den AOL-Messenger nachgedacht???

Gruß KOKO


----------



## Altitude (22. Januar 2003)

Mein S-BIKE Daytona - hat ganze 3 Wochen gehalten der Rahmen, dann is mir das Tretlagergehäuse abgerissen - meine Güte hatte ich damals nen Antritt...


----------



## Altitude (22. Januar 2003)

Mal von Vorne...


----------



## Altitude (22. Januar 2003)

das war im Juni 1992...ein echt heiße Affäre...


----------



## Altitude (22. Januar 2003)

Mein allererster Super V (Sommer 1994) der Beginn einer wundervollen Freundschaft...

Solltet Ihr das Bld größer für eure Dartscheiben brauche - Mail genügt... 

@Koko

Zufrieden????


----------



## DocSnyder (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> So,und nu mal was Ernstes!
> Ich bin mir sicher,dass ich nicht der Einzige bin,dem es so geht:Ich finde,dass sich manche Leute hier echt total zum Affen,nur wenn mal ein Mädel auftaucht!
> ...



Dem schliesse ich mich an.


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> So,und nu mal was Ernstes!
> Ich bin mir sicher,dass ich nicht der Einzige bin,dem es so geht:Ich finde,dass sich manche Leute hier echt total zum Affen,nur wenn mal ein Mädel auftaucht!
> ...



.. hört sich gut an 

ichsachnichtni****niemalsnich
flo

und obacht mädelz und buben


----------



## eL (22. Januar 2003)

ja aldi ich will es

weist doch das es mir die superV´s angetan haben

kannst den komischen hampelmann rausretuschieren??? *duckundwech*


----------



## odelay (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Das ist hier zwar der Fertigmacher,.. .Also zeigt endlich wieder Fahrräder!.Gruß KOKO *



WORD !!!

here we go, Rohre zählen:


----------



## lebaron (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> SÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


so siehts aus

ich wollte das auch schon sagen hab es mir aber verkniffen weil ich ja sonst wieder der ach so böse basti gewesen wäre........der doofe 5-d-ler.........

in diesem sinne

BACK TO TOPIC ..............damn crap......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (22. Januar 2003)

....lieber Himmel!?! - Cannondale Super V ist ja das eine... - daran kann man sich ja noch halbwegs gewöhnen und es war ja unter den dazumaligen Umständen ja noch verständlich, dass man sich sowas kaufte... - sogar mit der Plastikschwinge... 

ABER DIESER HELM????????? 


S-Bike gefahren und dann sowas.....


----------



## rote.zora (22. Januar 2003)

jungs, ich hab keine lust mehr, so viel zu lesen, und zieh mich jetzt in meinen eigenen thread zurück, der diesem schon tüchtig konkurenz macht... 

teletubbiewinkewinke


----------



## whoa (22. Januar 2003)

@koko
deine mühen in allen ehren, ich seh das auch ähnlich, aber ich denke man sollte hier nich mit zweierlei maß messen! 
ich kann mich da noch an einige abschnitte  des threads erinnern, wo auch einige aktive aus der top ten nur schund posteten. 

wohlwissendnichunschuldigzusein 
whoa

p.s. ich werde die namen der spender.. ähm.. spammer nich nennen!


----------



## rote.zora (22. Januar 2003)

jungs, ich find euch süss.... wie ihr hier so rumgackert... echt niedlich...


----------



## DocSnyder (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@koko
> deine mühen in allen ehren, ich seh das auch ähnlich, aber ich denke man sollte hier nich mit zweierlei maß messen!
> ich kann mich da noch an einige abschnitte  des threads erinnern, wo auch einige aktive aus der top ten nur schund posteten.
> *



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Schund _mit Stil_ oder sich ständig wiederholendem spätpubertärem Pseudo-Anbaggergesülze.


----------



## whoa (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Schund _mit Stil_ oder sich ständig wiederholendem spätpubertärem Pseudo-Anbaggergesülze. *



alles klar großer..! 

das mein ich mit zweierlei maß.. von der tastatur des einen hat's angeblich stil, vom anderen.. blablabla..


----------



## Kokopelli (22. Januar 2003)

ach whoalein...ich weiss ja,was du mir sagen willst.
Aber irgendwann ist halt mal Achterbahn. Du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen,wie nervig das ist,wenn man 4 seiten nachlesen möchte,das modem superlang braucht...und dann kriegt man nur die spätpubertären,buchstabengewordenen feuchten träume mancher 'herren' zu lesen.
Sorry,aber dat muß nu wirklich nicht sein. Ich freu mich jedenfalls,dass hier viele meine meinung teilen.

Gruß Koko


----------



## DocSnyder (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> alles klar großer..!
> ...



 Nein, das meine ich nicht.

Ich finde nur, dass Threads hier im Ansatz was mit Fahrrädern zu tun haben sollten und nicht zu 100% aus irgendwelchem Larifari-Gewäsch bestehen sollten.

Eigentlich hätte der a neulingin-Thread nämlich ins Stell-Dich-vor-Forum gehört.


----------



## whoa (22. Januar 2003)

@doc
schon klar, seichte threads ohne anständigen bezug zum classic-forum gibt's leider 'ne ganze menge.. 
den schmu les ich aber nich, diesen thread zieh ich mir jedoch regelmäßig rein.. daher ging's mir lediglich um den fertischmacher.

@koko
kann dich voll verstehen, ich kotz auch wenn unsere feuerwand die 100mbit-standleitung blockiert, weil nur stuss geschrieben wird.. 

hatnefeuerwandmitniveaufilter 
whoa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (22. Januar 2003)

....ohne worte.....


----------



## DocSnyder (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *....ohne worte..... *



Mir fehlen auch die Worte.    

SANITÄTER!


----------



## ibislover (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *....ohne worte..... *



sagtest du nicht mal du fährst pure power!??  

/phil


----------



## odelay (22. Januar 2003)

Klingel am Fully tss, tss
und dann noch nicht mal in Griffnähe


----------



## ibislover (22. Januar 2003)

so leuten sollte man so nen sattel zur strafe montieren!  







gruss,
phil


----------



## eL (22. Januar 2003)

tja da war der kunde wirklich könig und der verkäufer ist in meinen augen ein straftäter
aber was tut der bikehändler nich alles um nen rad zu verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (22. Januar 2003)

Danke für das Aufräumen! 

Wie sagte Basti so schön - der Fertigmacher moderiert sich selbst! Hat geklappt! Und ich musste nicht mal was sagen ... kann ja mal ein anderer der Heiner sein!  

phaty
war kurz vorm Fertigmacher-Schliessen!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Januar 2003)

... hab ich ja glatt vergessen DocSnyder für das Auskehren der Ritze zu Danken - wir verstehn uns!  

Ach ja und was kommt raus, wenn man bei yahoo "Singlespeed" eingibt ... yeah!


----------



## olli (22. Januar 2003)

Fertigmacher? So macht man Leute fertig:



Geile "mich"-Seite bei ebay...


----------



## DocSnyder (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ach ja und was kommt raus, wenn man bei yahoo "Singlespeed" eingibt ... yeah! *



AllTheWeb

SSEM vor http://www.singlespeed.nl/
und http://www.singlespeed.org.uk/


----------



## whoa (22. Januar 2003)

..nehmt dies ihr schurken!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Januar 2003)

So ohne Zimmer drumherum verliert er ein bisschen an Schrecken!


----------



## joe yeti (23. Januar 2003)

geil geil geil der warrior!!


    


joe


----------



## joe yeti (23. Januar 2003)

und hier das anch mitternacht babe!!

ihr kennt doh jenni!


und wehe jetzt macht mich einer an das is ne männerecke und da werden babes und bike geposte!! basta


----------



## onespeed (23. Januar 2003)

@koko: steh uff und lass dir huldigen... ne bleib liegen, is noch zu früh... wurde aber echt mal zeit, dass einer sacht was sache is!

es scheint mir als wäre der ein oder andere user nicht ganz ausgelastet... oder vielleicht fehlt ihm/ihr einfach nur das richtige rad im keller...


----------



## Coffee (23. Januar 2003)

So "Jung´s" oder Bübchen,

erst beschwert Ihr EUch das hier zuviel "off topic" gesulzt wird und dann kommt Ihr schon nach kanppen 2 Seiten selbst wieder in das olle Fahrwasser. Ihr seit zu bedauern. Ich konnte mich wenigstens diese knappen 2 Seiten zurückhalten.

Womit schon wieder mal bewiesen wäre, das wir Frauen das eben können  

Dazu möchte ich zu meinen (eurermeinugnnach) Off topic Beiträgen nochwas anmerken.

1) meine Old Scholl Trikots sind so klassisch wie es Klassischer nicht mehr geht. Dat sind ECHTE "CLASSICER" Capito

2) der Golde Kranz der meinen Hals bei dem IBC Trikot schmückt ist auch eine echte Rarität. Bei den Pipifaxrennen von heute bekommt man ncihtmal mehr so einen. Ich ahbe mir meinen mit meinem SCHWEISS erfahren. Ja ja...anno 1985. Das müsst Ihr sprücheklopfer mir erstmal nachmachen ;-)))

OkOk...ich ahbe hier einen schweren Stand. aber nur weil ich WEIBLICH bin, müsst Ihr mal wieder im Rudel meinen Ihr müsst die Sau raushängen lassen. Traurig Jungs ;-)

OK Es geht hier um Classic Bikes...Mal sehen ob ich Euch die Tage mal Bilders von einer SUPER RECORD liefern kann, natürlich im Detail, weil steht bei mir im Keller ;-)

So das musste jetzt mal raus ihr Schlafhauben


Grüßle coffee


P.S. Ich hoffe der Kaffee schmeckt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> 3 rings for the herd under the sky
> 7 for the oldies in their halls of stone
> 9 for mortal men doomed to die
> 1 for the dark lord on his dark throne


d.h. 3 für die nerds (hat er sich wohl vertippt...), 7 für die unix-retros, 9 für die dau-user und einen für bill gates oder was?


----------



## Altitude (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *So "Jung´s" oder Bübchen,
> 2) der Golde Kranz der meinen Hals bei dem IBC Trikot schmückt ist auch eine echte Rarität. Bei den Pipifaxrennen von heute bekommt man ncihtmal mehr so einen. Ich ahbe mir meinen mit meinem SCHWEISS erfahren. Ja ja...anno 1985. Das müsst Ihr sprücheklopfer mir erstmal nachmachen ;-)))
> 
> ...




Ach Coffe - Du weißt doch das zuviel Kaffe ungesund ist - versuchs mal mit Espresso oder Cappuchino - durch die kruze Brühzeit werden die Bitter- und Schadstoffe des Kaffee's nicht freigesetzt.... (Ich würde dir Jolly oder Illy als Espressomarke empfehlen)

1985 bist Du schon Rennen gefahren? - Respekt - so alt siehst Du gar nicht aus!!!
Auf die Super Record freu ich mich jetzt schon...
 

Schönen Tag noch...

Alexdersichjetztseinen2tenCappuchinobrüht!


----------



## Altitude (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *ja aldi ich will es
> 
> weist doch das es mir die superV´s angetan haben
> ...


@el

Pass up Du


----------



## eL (23. Januar 2003)

wat??? bis du dat??? man erkennt dich ja ganich ;-)  nee du solltest ja wissen wie ich es gemeint habe.

haste des nu in gross??


----------



## Altitude (23. Januar 2003)

Ja Ja, damals war ich noch jung , gutaussehend und 25 Kilo leichter - das waren Zeiten  

300dpi als jpeg (RGB) oder willst Du es Dir auf ein T-Shirt Drucken, dann Schlüssel ich es Dir gleich in CMYK auf...

Gib mir mal Deine Mailadresse - meinen Prachtkörper kannst Du dann selber wegschnippeln...

Nix gegen den Helm - den aht mir mein damaliges Mädel mit dem Airbrusch verschönert!!! TLD auf Fränkisch


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Januar 2003)

BRRRRRRUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!
Komisch,irgendwie habe ich immer noch dieses Brummen im Ohr

@itz:Tausend Dank für die MB 9/95!!!!!!!!

Jawoll,das liebe Itzilein hat mir heute ne alte MountainBike geschickt,in der das Kokopelli vorgestellt und getestet wurde.
Und daraus muß ich erstmal zitieren(esp. for alditüte!!!):

"Um den Indianergott Kokopelli ranken sich viele Legenden.  John Parker erzählt am liebsten folgende Version: 
Immer wenn Trockenheit herrschte bei den Pueblos im Südwesten der USA, in Utah, Arizona und Colorado, flehten sie einen ihrer höchsten Götter, Kokopelli, um Regen an. Der kam, Pan-gleich als flötenspielender Satyr, Symbol der Fruchtbarkeit, und brachte Regen für die Felder und Freude und Spass über die Menschen.
Nebeneffekt des göttlichen Intermezzos: der feiste Filou war hinter jeder Squaw her, und wenn er weiterzog, ließ er alle Frauen schwanger zurück."

NOCH FRAGEN? 

Gruß Koko


----------



## Altitude (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *BRRRRRRUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!
> Komisch,irgendwie habe ich immer noch dieses Brummen im Ohr
> 
> ...



Koko...

ich denke Du solltest Dir nen Kondomsponsor suchen - das mit den Alimenten könnte selbst für dich ein finanzielles Fiasko bedeuten....


----------



## rasaldul (23. Januar 2003)

Hey Tüte, ich dachte Du wärst krank und hättest Compu-Verbot? Na warte, des wenn dei Alde  rauskriegt!!!!


----------



## Altitude (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *Hey Tüte, ich dachte Du wärst krank und hättest Compu-Verbot? Na warte, des wenn dei Alde  rauskriegt!!!! *



Mei Rasaldul...

Ich ko mei Gnack wieder bewegn und aner mo ja die Kouln verdeina...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Mei Rasaldul...
> ...



Na dann wirds dei Alde scho eihseng das´de ahh a weng im Forum rumtreibst - waaal ´in Schotter haut´s beschdimmd ahh gern am Kupf denke amol!


----------



## Altitude (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> Na dann wirds dei Alde scho eihseng das´de ahh a weng im Forum rumtreibst - waaal ´in Schotter haut´s beschdimmd ahh gern am Kupf denke amol! *



dou sachst wars woars...und etzala faengt widder der scheiß schluoßverkauf oan...

mie schenes goild!!!


----------



## Manitou (23. Januar 2003)

Hier mal 2 Bilder für alle Geländeradsportler die nicht über ihren Tellerrand schauen können!!! 

Öfter mal was neues (das engt das Blickfeld auch nicht so ein)!!!


----------



## Manitou (23. Januar 2003)

und das nächste!!!


----------



## lebaron (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *BRRRRRRUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!
> Komisch,irgendwie habe ich immer noch dieses Brummen im Ohr
> 
> *



mein reden....


----------



## Coffee (23. Januar 2003)

@ Manitou


und der Tellerand ist sooooo Groß ;-)








coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (23. Januar 2003)

Moin Männers,

ach was ishier ruhig ... schön das   

@Koko: Jeap jetzt hab ich was gut bei Dir, die MTB ist echt gehaltvoll ... der schöne shock-a-billy Bericht *schnief* ... 

Bis denne Chris

Mmmmmoooonsster Fat !


----------



## itz (23. Januar 2003)

... ach und nein ich hab das Fat nicht in die Länge gezogen


----------



## phatlizard (23. Januar 2003)

Hallo Alle

seit drei Stunden sitze ich nur noch am Telefon und mein Gehirn ist leer!
Mein bester Freund aus Schultagen ist letzte Nacht im Alter von 35 Jahren an Lungekrebs gestorben - und ja er hat so gelebt!

An der Stelle werde ich mal eine Zeitlang innehalten und mir wieder Gedanken um echte Probleme machen ... !

Vielleicht werde ich hier noch online sein um meine Gedanken etwas zu zerstreuen aber ansonsten gibt es mal eine Runde Ruhe!

R.I.P.

If blood will flow when flesh and steel are one
Drying in the colour of the evening sun
Tomorrow's rain will wash the stains away
But something in our minds will always stay
Perhaps this final act was meant
To clinch a lifetime's argument
That nothing comes from violence and nothing ever could
For all those born beneath an angry star
Lest we forget how fragile we are

On and on the rain will fall
Like tears from a star like tears from a star
On and on the rain will say
How fragile we are how fragile we are

On and on the rain will fall
Like tears from a star like tears from a star
On and on the rain will say
How fragile we are how fragile we are
How fragile we are how fragile we are

(Sting)


----------



## Coffee (23. Januar 2003)

@ Phat,

tut mir sehr leid.


Es tut immer weh Abschied zu nehmen. Auch ich musste Die erfahrung im letzten Jahr machen ;-(


Grüße coffee


----------



## lebaron (23. Januar 2003)

MEIN BEILEID...........

.....1 minute silence.......


----------



## Altitude (23. Januar 2003)

Tut mir leid zu hören, daß Du einen guten Freund verloren hast...

Alex


----------



## dubbel (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *Hier mal 2 Bilder für alle Geländeradsportler die nicht über ihren Tellerrand schauen können!!!
> 
> Öfter mal was neues (das engt das Blickfeld auch nicht so ein)!!! *


von dem gibts aber noch ein negativbeispiel (bild aus bike sport news): 
geht mit der startnummer 1 an den start und trägt die gartenhandschuhe von meiner oma


----------



## joe yeti (23. Januar 2003)

lasse dich jetzt nich unter kriegen!!

meine mitgefühl an dich mein freund!

bitte melde dich wenn du darüber sprechen willst!



joe


----------



## onespeed (23. Januar 2003)

phaty, ich wünsche dir viel kraft in dieser harten zeit... mein aufrichtiges beileid!

andi


----------



## Staabi (23. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

auch von mir Beileid. 
Nachrichten vom Krebstod eines Bekannten oder Prominenten gehen mir auch immer besonders nahe, weil ich vor 7 Jahren meinen Vater durch diese Scheisskrankheit verloren habe.

Ich wünsche Dir die Zeit und Kraft, den Verlust gut zu verarbeiten. Ich habe ziemlich lange dafür gebraucht und irgendwie das Gefühl, noch nicht fertig damit zu sein. Versuch es nur nicht zu verdrängen, sondern setz Dich mit Deiner Trauer und Deinen Gedanken auseinander. Verdrängen kommt irgendwann als Bumerang zurück...

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Januar 2003)

... dann sag ich doch noch was dazu! Auch wegen der vielen PMs die ich schon bekommen habe ... ich wusst ja garnicht, dass mich soooo viele so lieb haben! 

Naja wer mich kennt (oder hier liest!) weiss ja, dass ich nicht wirklich gut im Verdrängen bin - ich trag mein Herz auf der Zunge und das hat oft auch Nebenwirkungen! Im Moment könnte ich ohne Unterlass darüber reden!
Das tun wir hier auch. 

Ich hab innerhalb eines ganzen Tages die komplette Abschlussklasse von 86 zusammengetrommelt - wir haben gelacht und geheult am Telefon!
Es wurde beschlossen (natürlich von mir!) dass wir der Beerdigung fern bleiben und einfach schnell und spontan am selben Tag ein Klassentreffen (das erste seit dem Abitur!) abhalten! Wir wollen einfach mit ein paar alten Geschichten von ihm Abschied nehmen! Glaub mir Koko wir haben Malle schon unsicher gemacht, da war Jürgen Drews noch wo er hingehört - in der Versenkung! 

Bei den vielen Telefonaten habe ich heute viele Geschichten von alten Freunden gehört, denen das Leben auch nicht immer gut mitgespielt hat!

Ich wollte Euch nur auf eins hinweisen: ruft mal wieder einen alten Freund an oder schreibt ne beschissene Postkarte an die Tante in Bayern und versöhnt Euch mit dem wütenden kleinen Mann in Euch selbst ... eines Tages kann man genau 5 Minuten zu spät sein!

phaty


----------



## Coffee (23. Januar 2003)

@ Phat,

vielen Dank für Deine Zeilen. Das trifft mal wieder den Nagel auf den Kopf. 

Mich freut es, welche Entscheidung ihr (die Klasse) getroffen habt. Das finde ich toll sowas. Und genau sowas würde ich mir in selbigen momment auch wünschen.

Ich selbst war auch shcon 2 x in meinem Leben an der Ablebekante gestanden. Ich ahbe beide male die Kurve noch bekommen. Auch danach sieht man vieles anderst. Vieles hat einen anderen Wert.

Grüße coffee


----------



## phatlizard (23. Januar 2003)

... das Leben ist schon klasse!

Die SOKO KOKO gibt voller Freude bekannt: Greasy Pete der Gottvater der deutschen Singlespeed Welt - und natürlich seine Frau - sind um 15.30 Uhr stolze Eltern von Luna Marlene geworden ... !!!

Ich freu mich! Obwohl ich grad heulen muss!

phaty!


----------



## Manitou (23. Januar 2003)

Hört sich jetzt hart an und nehmt mir das nicht übel!!! 


"Der eine geht, die andere kommt" oder "Freud und leid liegen dicht beieinander"!!! 




Mein Beileid Phaty und Herzlichen Gückwunsch an Greasy Pete!!!

Klaus


----------



## eL (23. Januar 2003)

Beileid mein grosser...habe durch die gleiche krankheit in frühester kindheit meine Ma verloren....also ich weis bestimmt wovon du redest

und glückwunsch der familie greasypeat


----------



## Steinhummer (23. Januar 2003)

@ phat:

Dumme Sache, das... Kopf hoch!

Steinhummer (dem grad die Kippe nicht schmeckt :-()


----------



## joe yeti (23. Januar 2003)

gut das ihr das so verarbeitet!

und pete herzlichen glückwunsch zu neue leben!


joe


----------



## DocSnyder (23. Januar 2003)

@phaty: Mein Beileid...


Glückwunsch an GreasyDad


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Januar 2003)

hi phatman,

wenn einer so jung ist triffts noch brutaler. mein beileid. 

wie so einige hier kenne ich das thema auch. 97 ist meine mutter jämmerlich an knochenkrebs "verreckt",es lässt sich leider nicht anders beschreiben. ich hatte dann eines nachts die entscheidung zwischen meiner mutter und meinem vater zu treffen, nämlich ob ihr lebensweg zu ende ist oder ober er dem irrsinn verfällt..... das war wirklich nicht lustig und ich knabbere heute noch dran.
meine frau war schwanger (4 monat) und der stress und belastung führten dazu dass knapp 1 monat nach dem tod meiner mutter auch eine nicht lebensfähige geburt meiner nun 5jährigen tochter drohte. meine frau musste 3 monate im krankenhaus zubringen und ich habe meinen job (absichtlich) verloren.

wie coffee schon sagte, es gibt ereignisse die relativieren sogenannte wichtigkeiten.

so long
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (23. Januar 2003)

hi leute,

auch ich habe meine erfahrung mit der, meiner meinung nach, heimtückischsten krankheit überhaupt.
2 meiner großeltern sind daran gestorben und mein cousin mit 32.
als ich dann vor gut 15 monaten die diagnose hodenkarzinom mit metastasen in der lunge bekam, war ich gelinde gesagt mal sowas von geschockt, das glaubt ihr kaum.
was folgte, waren operation und ätzende, zermürbende und einen an den rande des aufgebens bringende monate der chemotherapie.
seit 2 wochen weiß ich nun, dass alles wirklich so angeschlagen hat wie es sollte und man auf keiner ct aufnahme mehr was sieht.

das makabere an der sache; von den mitteln, die man während der chemo bekommt um den krebs zu bekämpfen, kann man in ein paar jahren wieder krebs bekommen.

but i always think positive.

gruss,
phil


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Januar 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
eigentlich wollte ich zu diesem Thema(ausnahmsweise) mal nichts beitragen,sondern habe Phaty mein Beileid lieber per Handy mitgeteilt.
Ich muß aber sagen,dass ich echt überwältigt bin,wieviele von euch sich jetzt geäußert haben,unter anderem mit sehr persönlichen Erlebnissen.
Auch ich habe mit dem schei.ss Krebs schon Erfahrung sammeln dürfen.Mein Vater bekam 97 Kehlkopfkrebs und hat seitdem ein Loch im Hals,durch das er atmen muß.Auch wenn es am Anfang verdammt hart war,damit umzugehen,habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht,dass man das Thema Krankheit wirklich sehr direkt ansprechen muß,ansonsten kriegt man es nie überwunden.
Also nochmal Daumen hoch für eure offenen Worte.

Gruß Koko*der die üblichen Mitternachtsfotos heute unpassend findet*


----------



## joe yeti (23. Januar 2003)

plichte dir bei heute nicht !


joe


----------



## phatlizard (23. Januar 2003)

Tod betrauern - Leben feiern!

Weil ich mich heute so über Peters neues Baby gefreut habe, hab ich mich entschlossen ihr was gaaaaaaaanz Tolles zum nullten Geburtstag zu schenken (ist ja eigentlich der erste!) - wer macht mit???

@Alle die noch rauchen ... hört bitte damit auf ...

phaty


----------



## lebaron (23. Januar 2003)

zunächst einmal muss ich sagen wie überwältigt ich von diesen ganzen postings hier bin

ich komme grade nach hause und dachte niemand schreibt mehr etwas.....was ich niemandem über genommen hätte !

JEDOCH...zeigten viele leute ihre anteilnahme und gaben ihre privatesten schicksale preis....

ich selber habe in meiner familie auch drei krebstote

lungenkrebs, brust und darm krebs.....ich weis wie es ist seiner oma in die augen zu sehen wenn sie grade von der chemo therapie gekommen ist und eine glatze hat wo vorher oma's graue locken waren....es ist nicht schön auch nicht wenn man grade mal 12 ist
meinen opa habe ich damals nicht einmal besucht...ich war 7 und meine eltern wollten mir den anblick ersparen....

@phaty
danke für deine worte etwas weiter oben....JEDER sollte sich diese zu herzen nehmen, denn bestimmt hat jeder hier jemanden bei dem er sich doch besser mal melden sollte.....

na dann großer....alles andere habe ich dir in zeilenform geschrieben....du hast es bestimmt schon gelesen...."SPRECHEN" ist in solchen situationen nicht meine größte stärke


Sebastian Baron

*open mind for a different view, and nothing else matters*


----------



## nils (23. Januar 2003)

Oh mann... tut mir Leid, Phaty!

Fälle wie dieser, oder andere geschilderte, sind mir bisher zum Glück erspart geblieben.
Das sind dann die Momente, an denen man erkennt, daß die meisten eigenen "Probleme" eigentlich gar keine sind.


Mein Beileid.


Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reisenistgesund (23. Januar 2003)

und erfreu dich am neuen erdenbürger -  herzlichen glückwunsch pete und willkommen im club der nachtarbeiter


----------



## odelay (23. Januar 2003)




----------



## rob (24. Januar 2003)

auch von meiner seite mitgefühl. und wiedereinmal scheint alles schlechte auch seine guten seiten zu haben, obwohl, um keinen zweckoptimismus aufkommen zu lassen, die schlechte z.z. noch überwiegt. 
da erscheint doch die aussage einer meiner besten freunde heut abend bezüglich dem fakt das er gerade angefangen hat regelmäßig zu rauchen: 'man lebt nur einmal!' doppelt war!

grüße, rob


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2003)

... ein neues Glück...? Vielleicht - aber eins ist sicher ihr solltet nicht in den schweren Mut verfallen! Ich danke Euch für die vielen vielen PMs, Postings und eMails!

Für mich wird das dumpfe Gefühl noch einige Zeit anhalten! 

*Nicht den Tod sollte man fürchten,
sondern, daß man nie beginnen wird, zu leben.

(Marc Aurel)
* 

Apropos Leben am 15.02.2003 - auf nach Berlin! - ich will keinen Krieg, es sterben schon so genug Menschen!!!

phaty

"George Dubya - eat my shorts!"


----------



## eL (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Tod betrauern - Leben feiern!
> 
> Weil ich mich heute so über Peters neues Baby gefreut habe, hab ich mich entschlossen ihr was gaaaaaaaanz Tolles zum nullten Geburtstag zu schenken (ist ja eigentlich der erste!) - wer macht mit???
> ...



Tja grosser da mach ich doch gleich mit und zwar rückwirkend zu ostern letzten jahres...ich hoffe das zählt noch.....war übrigens der punkt als ich RICHTIG angefangen habe zu biken.Man steht dann irgendwie vor so ner entscheidung so weiterzumachen wie bisher und irgendwann nichmehr krichen können weil man nach 3 schritten ausser puste ist.Oder aber sein lebensstil mal zum guten zu wenden und was FÜR sich selbst und seine gesundheit zu tun.Naja und gründe gegens rauchen gibt es viele ...dafür kenn ich keinen.Also leute macht mit !!!!!

ach ja nochwas....... LEBEN und LEBENLASSEN.......sollte auch mehr praktiziert werden von uns ALLEN


----------



## Vaclav (24. Januar 2003)

@ phaty 

Sorry wie immer viel zu spät aber trotzdem mein herzliches Beileid an dich.

Michel


----------



## Droppel (24. Januar 2003)

Mag vielleicht bescheuert sein, aber meine Freundin hatte immer Riesenangst vor dem Tod und konnte Verluste auch immer nur schwer verkraften und verarbeiten.

Ich riet ihr einmal Bücher über Reinkarnation zu lesen. Natürlich nicht um absolut daran zu glauben, aber um zu sehen, dass es möglich ist (beweisen lässt sich ja nichts), nach dem Tod weiterzuleben bzw. wiedergeboren zu werden.

Das hat ihr doch sehr geholfen.

Ich selbst habe auch schon furchtbare Erfahrungen machen dürfen und ........ zugegeben - verarbeiten konnte ich das Ganze auch 8 Jahre danach noch nicht.


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2003)

So Mädels - jetzt breche ich mal das Eis ... ! 

Ich glaube ins Nachdenken sind wir alle etwas gekommen - und das ist gut so ... !

Dafür gibt es jetzt auch wieder ein Bild von einem echten Irren ... 






Und ja auf der rechten Seite seht ihr die Treppe von vorne ...!


----------



## oropeza (24. Januar 2003)

...dieser verdammte Krebs ist eine schlimme Sache. Man setzt sich jedoch erst selber damit auseinander, wenn man einen nahen Menschen durch ihn verliert oder selber davon betroffen ist. Und erst dann bekommt man das Bewußtsein dafür, was man seinem Körper antut. Ich habe selber eine Krebserkrankung überwunden (und hoffe auch für immer), habe diese aber genutzt, um mein Leben zu ändern. Ich bin durch die Krankheit 1994 zum biken gekommen und habe selbstverständlicherweise auch das Rauchen aufgegeben. Als Belohnung für die Überstandene Therapie stand ein blinkendes GT Avalanche auf dem Hof, um fortan viel für meine Gesundheit zu tun. Für jede weitere, erfolgreiche Nachuntersuchung gab´s irgendein neues Teil ans Radel, bis heute. 

@ phat : ...es macht mich immer sehr nachdenklich und traurig von Menschen zu hören, deren Krankheitsverlauf kein positives Ende genommen hat


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Januar 2003)

Hier einer meiner Kindheitsträume - habs nie bekommen! Stattdessen (das war aber schon zu BMX-Zeiten) gabs Klappräder mit eingeschweißter Mittelstange und wegfliegenden Gabeln 

Die Dinger gibts in Köln - new old stock! Zu spät, jetzt will ich keins mehr...

Steinhummer (Daumis statt Mittelkonsole)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (24. Januar 2003)

Kantenklatscher hin oder her, die Red Bull Ride Jungs sind schon ziemlich debil, was mir sympathisch ist... Und eigentlich keine Kantenklatschen mehr, sondern Rahmen- und Faceklatschen


----------



## bsg (24. Januar 2003)

Ich sage mal diese Red-Bull-Jungs sind nur noch bekloppt, oder ?

Also wer so leichtsinnig mit seiner Gesundheit spielt gehört nicht bewundert !


----------



## lebaron (24. Januar 2003)

@phaty

wo ist diese treppe? *hin will*


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *Also wer so leichtsinnig mit seiner Gesundheit spielt gehört nicht bewundert ! *



In nem Reisebericht über Australien stand mal: "Tja, das ist ein freies Land hier, und jeder hat das Recht, sich umzubringen". Genau so sollt mans halten - von Australiern lernen heißt, locker sein lernen.

Hummer (dem auch das ständige Gutmenschen-Genörgel über die Paris-Dakar auf den Sa** geht )


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2003)

Hey Jungs, 

bin auch ncoh da ;-9

die Treppe ist ja krass. Wenn man da unten ankommt hat man sicher einen Treppenkoller ;-) Udn der Aufstieg wird wohl auch ncoh etwas Luft kosten  

coffee


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2003)

q Steinhummer,

ok, morgen geh ich ins fischgeschäft und fotografiere einen Hummer *lol*

aber Du hättest ja wenigstens eine Meinung abgeben können.

Grüßle coffee


----------



## joe yeti (24. Januar 2003)

besonders coffee!

bitte meine hübsche, wenn du bilder von katzen posten willst mache das doch in der gallerie! ansonst geht das hier wieder los!

3 seiten über das foto und am ende gibts es wieder gezänke!

bitte lasse uns doch den fertigmacher für das benutzen was er will!!

bikes und babes und wenn ihr mädels wollt auch bike und boys alles schöne zu fertigmachen!



joe, nich für ungut


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *würd gern mal Eure unabhängige Meinung zu diesem Bild haben...
> 
> danke coffee *



Nette Mieze!  Deine???

Sieht so aus, als hast Du an den Kontrasteinstellungen deiner Digi-Cam oder Deiner Bildbearbeitungssoftwere rumgespielt - die Farbbalance is auch nicht Óriginal, oder???

@joe Yeti

Hast Recht - gehört in die Gallerie...


----------



## lebaron (24. Januar 2003)

@coffee


@joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2003)

eingesehen - Schnipp - und wech ;-)

coffee


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phaty
> 
> wo ist diese treppe? *hin will* *



Ich glaub in British Columbia - Alditüte guck mal in der BIKE USA nach da war das Bild drin!


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2003)

Hast du noch ungefär die Ausgabe im Kopf????

...wart mal - die letzte lag glaub ich am Klo...

Mann was sich in diesem Zeitungsständer alles für Mist ansammetl: Playboy (die Cosma Shiva Hagen ist echt süß), Glamour??, Gala???, Bunte??, Outdoor, Tim und Struppi , Bike, MBA, Photgraphie, Outcast!!!, Bike USA - ne da wars nicht drin...also doch im Schrank - Mist....

Das Genie beherrscht das Chaos...

Hier ist es ja:

Bike USA / Ausgabe 11/12 2002 /Seite 61

Fotograf: Rob Buchanan 
Rider: Colin Koszman
Location: Mica Creek - British Columbia


Gruß

AlexderheuteseinenNegativscannerheißlaufenlässtundsichseinIBOOKalsZeitrechnerwiedewünscht


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2003)

So Jungs,

jetzt kommt was zum ablästern....

hier ein Blick komplett:


----------



## polo (24. Januar 2003)

muß ein damenrad sein


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2003)

da hängen allerdings die Spinnweben von anno dazumal drann, ich habs jetzt für die Bilder nicht extra gepuzt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2003)

hihihi


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2003)

*jipieeeeeee*


----------



## polo (24. Januar 2003)

hmmm: 53er Kettenblatt. Entweder Damenrad für Dame mit dicken Wadln oder Herrenrad für Masochisten.


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2003)

BREMSEN...


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2003)

...schaltwerk


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2003)

das ist jetzt das letzte Bildchen von dem Rad ;-)


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2003)

Ja Mei

wunderschöne Schaltungen, guter Espresso und Wein


unsere Freunde hinter den Alpen haben echt drauf


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2003)

Ist wiedermal mit den besten Bike-Pics aus dem Jahr gefüllt - lohnt sich echt das Heft...


Seite 58
Fotograf: Derek Frankowski
Rider: Dan Cowan
Location_ Vancouver/BC


----------



## lebaron (24. Januar 2003)

oder das hinterrad......


wie dem auch sei, coffee ist das rade dein?


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2003)

@ lebaron,
jupp det Radel is mein. aber wie shcon geschrieben seit Jahren nciht benutzt. Das war so mein Radel zu meiner Aktiven Rennzeit ;-)) Als man noch 6 Ritzel hatte *lach*


Coffee

P.S. bremse hängt schief drinne, aber ich habe es ja nur schnell mal fotografieren wollen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (24. Januar 2003)

Hi,

achtung, großes Bild:







Kam gestern abend aus Nordkalifornien per Mail. Details der Bikes demnächst auf meiner Page. 

Wer erkennt alle Bikes?

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## mat2u (24. Januar 2003)

Hi Staabi,

wer und wie soll die Bikes denn von dem Bild her erkennen?
Das blau-lila gesprenkelte sieht wie ein Herkuls aus (hatten die aus Califonien aber bestimmt nicht, das rote dahinter sieht mit seinen grauen Reifen wie ein Specialized aus das danach könnte ein Rocky sein...wahrscheinlich 3 von drei falsch..aber der Rest    

Gruß 

Matthias


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2003)

Ich fang mal an:

Das erste Bike müsste ein Kona Cruiser sein
das rote dahinter ein alter Stumpjumper
das zweite Silberne sieht nach nem Marin aus
das blaue Bike könnte ein MountainGoat sein
dahinter ein rotes kestrel-Carbon-Monocoque
als letztes ein Manitou HT mit ner M4

Und wieviel hab ich richtig ???


----------



## Staabi (24. Januar 2003)

Dann will ich mal nicht so sein.  

Von vorne nach hinten:

aus den 70ern:
Cooks Bros. Cruiser

aus den 80ern:
Steve Potts
Cunningham
American Breezer
Ritchey Timber Comp

die 90er:
Kestrel CSX
Manitou HT

Grüße,

Michael, etwas neidisch, aber mein Paket ist jetzt auch schon durch den Zoll und sollte am Montag eintreffen


----------



## mat2u (24. Januar 2003)

Altitude,

das rote ist ein Kestrel, Du hast Recht. Nehme hiermit das Specialized zurück


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *muß ein damenrad sein *



Jup! Nur Frauen können ohne Sattel fahren 

Gruß Koko*dem seit er das Bild von der Treppe gesehen hat das gehänge schmerzt*


----------



## joe yeti (24. Januar 2003)

wo du es jetzt auch sagst koko!

und da coffee das auch selber postet steht sie ja wohl auf so was!

daher wird sie jetzt von mir zum coffee-babe ernannt!!

 

@coffee musst dir halt jetzt überlegen ob du die ernennung willst?


joe


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2003)

@ joe,

Prima...werde gleich mal fragen ob ich meinen Nickname anpassen kann  


coffee


----------



## Staabi (24. Januar 2003)

Nabend,

nachdem ich mein erstes Quiz ja zu schnell selbst aufgelöst habe hier ein neues:

Wer ist der junge Hüpfer mit der Pudelmütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (24. Januar 2003)

JT


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *
> Wer ist der junge Hüpfer mit der Pudelmütze? *



Keine Ahnung. Frag mich nur grad, wo der Junge den Anlauf hernimmt, um so aufzusteigen 

Ach ja, Glückwunsch zum neuen Pony   

Steinhummer (der sich langsam Flugangst eingestehen muss )


----------



## cdeger (24. Januar 2003)

... hinter WEM fährt der junge Mann hier her?


----------



## Staabi (24. Januar 2003)

Ok,

war zu leicht- zumindest für den Herrn Deger, dem ich letztens am Telefon meine ausgiebige Begeisterung für den Herrn Tomac erläutert habe ;-). Das Bild stammt übrigens von 1983, da war JT gerade mal 15 ...

@Steinhummer: keine Ahnung, das sieht ja wirklich aus, als ob er gerade vom Himmel gefallen wäre...

ok, nächstes:

Funktionsweise dieser Lenkerarmaturen:


----------



## Staabi (24. Januar 2003)

@ cdeger:

Also ein bischen schwerer darst Du es schon machen  .

Martin Stenger, Slingshot Teamfahrer

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *... hinter WEM fährt der junge Mann hier her? *



Wieder keine Ahnung  Halte es aber im wahren Sinne des Wortes für einen ziemlichen Drahtseilakt, hinter der Karre dicht herzufahren 

Hummer

PS: Kohle ist unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Ok,
> 
> Funktionsweise dieser Lenkerarmaturen: *



Bremsen durch Drehen der Hörnchen.

Hummer


----------



## cdeger (24. Januar 2003)

"It took Zap not more than 20 feet to go over the bar ..."

Der gute Meister Smolik dagegen fand diese Idee richtig gut.    


seilzugbremsensinddoof


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Januar 2003)

Immer wieder erstaunlich, was es für Konstruktionen gab, die als Schwachsinn zu entlarven es keiner Vektorrechnung und ingeniöser Bildung bedarft hätte.
Stelle mir grad die unheimliche Lenkpräzision dieser Drahtseilakte vor ("grober Kurs Nordnordwest!" Jawoll Herr KaLeu!" )

Hummer


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Immer wieder erstaunlich, was es für Konstruktionen gab, die als Schwachsinn zu entlarven es keiner Vektorrechnung und ingeniöser Bildung bedarft hätte.
> Stelle mir grad die unheimliche Lenkpräzision dieser Drahtseilakte vor ("grober Kurs Nordnordwest!" Jawoll Herr KaLeu!" )
> 
> Hummer *



Bitte oben bedarft durch bedurft ersetzen. Danke!

Stainhuhmer


----------



## Staabi (24. Januar 2003)

Die Bremshebel-Hörnchen waren mehrfach in der MBA.

Aus der Ausgabe 08/1993:

"A real loser: These handlebars with built in bar ends that are actually brake levers were among the more dangerous products we ever rode-and that was at the bike show! By pressing down on the curved ends you could actuate the brakes, but it mada no accommodation for when you hit bumps and your weight went forward - in fact, WAY forward - because your hands would inadvertenly apply the brakes!"
 

Ich glaube, die MBA und H.C. Smolik hatten einfach verschiedene Einsatzzwecke für die Dinger vorgesehen  .

Das vermisse ich übrigens bei deutschen Zeitschriften schon immer, und bei amerikanischen inzwischen auch: Diese Art, ein untaugliches Produkt auf ironische Weise niederzumachen. Die MBA hatte mal einen Test über ein Muddy Fox in dem sie zuerst breit erzählt hatten das sie vor Jahren ein Muddy Fox komplett verrissen hatten und dann erstmal jahrelang kein Bike zum testen mehr bekommen hatten. Nur um dann das neue (das erste nach all den jahren) direkt wieder komplett runterzumachen. Ich kann mich danach an keinen Muddy Fox Test mehr in der MBA erinnern .

Oder ein Test eines Gary Fisher Bikes mit Rock Shox Quadra 10:
"It looks like a Rock Shox, it smells like a Rock Shox, it works like a Rock"  

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Staabi (24. Januar 2003)

Achja,

was dabei rauskommt wenn die Leute von der Wrecking Crew ein Rennradmagazin machen konnte man Mitte der 90er auch bewundern. "Road Bike Action" hatte ich damals im Abo und es gab wirklich keine Ausgabe, in der nicht irgendein Rennrad "Big Air" zeigte. Was mich dann dazu brachte, mein Breezer Venturi ebenfalls bei geigneten Bahnübergängen oder Bordsteinkanten in die Luft zu befördern.


----------



## Staabi (24. Januar 2003)

Hmm,

ob die es im UPS Lager in Köln komisch finden würden wenn ich mitten in der Nacht auftauche um ein Paket abzuholen?


----------



## lebaron (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Hmm,
> 
> ob die es im UPS Lager in Köln komisch finden würden wenn ich mitten in der Nacht auftauche um ein Paket abzuholen?  *



naja einen versuch wäre es ja wert.......

hach staabi........

basti
*der ein bisschen neidisch ist*


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Januar 2003)

Hallo Staabi,
jetzt wo du oben JT erwähnt hast,muß ich einfach(bei 380 Seiten darf man ja mal was 2x zeigen) nochmal ein Bild von ihm zeigen.
1989 beim Team Mongoose.

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (24. Januar 2003)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *"It looks like a Rock Shox, it smells like a Rock Shox, it works like a Rock"
> *



     

Das mit der Ironie schätze ich bei englischsprachigen Blättern auch sehr, das Problem ist nur: Hierzulande versteht das kaum einer. Und wenn du ein Produkt ironisch so runtermachst, hast du nachher nicht nur den Hersteller am Hacken (was verkraftbar ist), sondern auch sämtliche Leser, die das gleiche Produkt besitzen und natürlich lesen wollen, dass es klasse ist 

Hummer (würd auch gern deutschsprachige englische Zeitung machen)


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Januar 2003)

@staabi: Da sitz ja jemand auf ganz heißen Kohlen... 

Ahh, es füllt sich...

SH


----------



## lebaron (24. Januar 2003)

sag mal was ist denn das für ein spektakulärer lenker auf dem rennrad mag-cover???

habsch a noch nie gesehen...mit diesem 3. knick unten drin!


----------



## roesli (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *"It took Zap not more than 20 feet to go over the bar ..."
> 
> Der gute Meister Smolik dagegen fand diese Idee richtig gut.
> ...



.....Meister Smolik und seine Ideen, was tauglich ist und was nicht erschienen mir schon immer ein wenig seltsam - ob's nun die feilenbearbeteten Leichtbauteile (Lebensdauer in der Regel von SChraubstock bis Garagentor) oder seine Vorstellungen eines Mountainbikes waren.... Wallaby.....


----------



## Staabi (24. Januar 2003)

@ Lebaron

der ist von Scott. Gab es glaube ich auch von Specialized.

@ Steinhummer

Als ich im Januar 1991 mein erstes Yeti bekam (auf der IFMA 1990 bestellt und schon lange überfällig) rief German Möhren mich mitten in der Woche vormittags an "Dein FRO ist da, schicke ich gleich raus, hast Du morgen" Ich, ohne zu überlegen "lass es da, ich komme es heute nachmittag holen" Da noch führerscheinlos in den nächsten Zug nach Heidelberg gesetzt, zum German gelaufen, Rahmen gekauft und auf der Rückfahrt im Zug der glücklichste Mensch der Welt gewesen.

So ähnlich fühle ich mich heute...

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## roesli (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *sag mal was ist denn das für ein spektakulärer lenker auf dem rennrad mag-cover???
> 
> habsch a noch nie gesehen...mit diesem 3. knick unten drin! *



Das Ding nennt sich Scott Drop-Bar und war eine Erfindung, an welcher der technikgeile Greg Lemond mitgetüftelt hat - Laut Werbung war's wie ein zusätzlicher Gang..... - sofern man nicht grad mit den Knien dagegenstiess


----------



## lebaron (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *@ Lebaron
> So ähnlich fühle ich mich heute...
> 
> *



kein under man bekommt ja auch nicht jeden tag das erste fro....


----------



## cdeger (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *sag mal was ist denn das für ein spektakulärer lenker auf dem rennrad mag-cover???
> 
> habsch a noch nie gesehen...mit diesem 3. knick unten drin! *



Na,

mit so 'nem Lenker von der Firma Scott hat der Polo-Freund von Seite 366 einstens die TdF gewonnen.

Die Volks-Version brachte Specialized kurz darauf an den Start. Mit 25,4 mm Klemmdurchmesser (Deppen!) und daher nicht wirklich kompatibel zu Rennrad-Vorbauten.

Bei dringendem Bedarf ist hier noch ein gut erhaltenes Exemplar vorhanden, das es auch schon hinauf nach Alpe d'Huez geschafft hat ...


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Hummer (würd auch gern deutschsprachige englische Zeitung machen) *



"Fertigmacher Action" - wir machen doch schon ne Zeitschrift hier!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Als ich im Januar 1991 mein erstes Yeti bekam (auf der IFMA 1990 bestellt und schon lange überfällig) rief German Möhren mich mitten in der Woche vormittags an "Dein FRO ist da, schicke ich gleich raus, hast Du morgen" Ich, ohne zu überlegen "lass es da, ich komme es heute nachmittag holen" Da noch führerscheinlos in den nächsten Zug nach Heidelberg gesetzt, zum German gelaufen, Rahmen gekauft und auf der Rückfahrt im Zug der glücklichste Mensch der Welt gewesen.
> 
> So ähnlich fühle ich mich heute...
> *



Diese Rückfälle ins Kindliche sind doch das geilste am Nagel im Kopf 

Steinhummer (dem grad spontan sein erstes BMW-Rad in den Sinn kommt )


----------



## lebaron (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> "Fertigmacher Action" - wir machen doch schon ne Zeitschrift hier!!!  *


LOL

soe siehts aus......




basti
*von der german speaking english press*


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> "Fertigmacher Action" - wir machen doch schon ne Zeitschrift hier!!!  *



Yepp! Und die FmA ist die einzige, deren Leser sowas raffen 

Mann, sind wir klasse 

SM ähh.. H


----------



## Staabi (24. Januar 2003)

Ohh ja, ich weiß genau, das ich am Montag oder Dienstag wenn der Yeti Prototyp kommt wieder zu nix zu gebrauchen bin. Da hakt es dann irgendwie aus... Schmetterling im Bauch wie frisch verliebt, Puls wie gerade Kaprun runtergeheizt und Zittern wie bei +2° C 3 Stunden im Regen gebikt...

Ich kann dann stundenlang einfach dasitzen und das Rad anschauen. Deshalb hängt das schwarze auch im Wohnzimmer, wenn nichts interessantes im Fernsehen kommt kann ich trotzdem mit meiner Frau auf der Couch rumlümmeln. Sie schaut fern, ich starre die beiden Yetis an der Wand an  .

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## lebaron (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Deshalb hängt das schwarze auch im Wohnzimmer, wenn nichts interessantes im Fernsehen kommt kann ich trotzdem mit meiner Frau auf der Couch rumlümmeln. Sie schaut fern, ich starre die beiden Yetis an der Wand an  .
> 
> Grüße,
> ...


das nenn ich mal "arbeitsteilung"


----------



## cdeger (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




... gar nicht, wie recht du hast. Nur einen hast du vergessen, und der wiegt womöglich am schwersten: deinen ChR.


zumglückissesrum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> das nenn ich mal "arbeitsteilung" *



Jap...und ne Garantie,das die Ehe nie langweilig wird 

@barönsche:Habsch doch eben glatt das Bild vergessen!Wie dämlich!

Ich mach's wieder gut:

Gruß Koko&Gute Nacht!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *
> Ich kann dann stundenlang einfach dasitzen und das Rad anschauen. Deshalb hängt das schwarze auch im Wohnzimmer, wenn nichts interessantes im Fernsehen kommt kann ich trotzdem mit meiner Frau auf der Couch rumlümmeln. Sie schaut fern, ich starre die beiden Yetis an der Wand an  .
> *



Heisst das, dass Deine Frau Barbara Salesch guckt während Du unzüchtige Gedanken an Stahlrohr hast??? Ist das so wie wenn man verheiratet ist??? 
Jetzt hab ich wirklich Angst vor der Ehe ... !

phaty


----------



## lebaron (24. Januar 2003)

..........für hute

ein weiteres stück tomac "gescichte"....








basti
*duckt sich und hofft nicht getroffen zu werden*


----------



## cdeger (24. Januar 2003)

... wie vom Kokopelli gezeigt, können das viele. Aber mit'm Rennbügel ...


----------



## Staabi (25. Januar 2003)

"John Tomac was clearly the fastest down the hill. Unfortunately, three others came down in better control" MBA zur Downhill WM 1990.

Im Keller liegt auch noch die Zeitung mit dem Bild, das Tomac zeigt, als er in Manosque diese Killerabfahrt auf dem Raleigh mit Rennlenker herunterfährt. Andere mit normalen Lenker haben da geschoben und sahen gar nicht glücklich dabei aus...

's nächtle.

Seit 20 Minuten läuft hier "Supper's Ready" von Genesis in einer Live-Fassung mit Peter Gabriel, ist also gleich zuende. Und dann gehe ich ins Bett....

Michael


----------



## phatlizard (25. Januar 2003)

Wehe wenn die Waffeninspekteure sowas in Bagdad finden - dann ist aber Schluss mit Lustig, dann schickt Georgie die Kavallerie ... !!!


----------



## Staabi (25. Januar 2003)

Ach egal, noch eins:


----------



## phatlizard (25. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *
> Seit 20 Minuten läuft hier "Supper's Ready" von Genesis in einer Live-Fassung mit Peter Gabriel, ist also gleich zuende. Und dann gehe ich ins Bett....
> [/B][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Staabi (25. Januar 2003)

Hi,

Wenn dir Genesis aus der Gabriel-Ära gut gefällt kann ich Dir das 4rer CD Boxset 1967-1975 nur wärmstens ans Herz legen. Die ersten beiden CD's sind "The Lamb" in einer Live-Version von 1975, über die Gabriel aber irgendwann um 1998 rum komplett neue Vocals gelegt hat. Da seine Stimme mit den Jahren ja immer besser wurde ist absolute Gänsehaut garantiert. CD 3 hat dann einige rare Live Aufnahmen von "Supper's Ready" "I know what I like", "Firth of Fith" usw. CD 4 sind Demos aus der Gründerzeit von Genesis, die CD finde ich nur historisch interessant. Der erste Manager wollte eine Art Bee Gees aus Genesis machen und das hört man diesen sehr frühen Aufnahmen an.

Hach was war das schön, als Phil Collins nur getrommelt und Backing Vocals gesungen hat...







Grüße,

Michael


----------



## cdeger (25. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



... dir jetzt verrate, wer das Foto hier geschossen hat ...
(einen Tag nach dem "Wheelie" von vorhin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (25. Januar 2003)

... immer noch nicht im Bett ist, geht's jetzt halt zur Abwechslung mal bergauf ...


----------



## phatlizard (25. Januar 2003)

Staabi es gibt ein Bild aus der MBA in Farbe auf dem JT den Berg runterheizt! Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es eins der Bilder ist, die hier schon gepostet wurden ... eher nicht! 
Das Bild ging über eine ganze Seite und hatten keinen Text ...!!! Liesse sich also gut scannen und in "Spitzenqualität" in die Galerie stellen ... (blinzel blinzel!) ...

Guck mal ob Du das hinbekommst ... !  Danke!

phaty

It's one o'clock and time for lunch,
When the sun beats down and I lie on the bench,
I can always hear them talk.


----------



## Altitude (25. Januar 2003)

mal wieder ein Mädel:

Wie schon auf Seite 370 angekündigt - ich find die Kleine süß


----------



## phatlizard (25. Januar 2003)

... aber viel lieber sehen wir die Mädels doch so:


----------



## itz (25. Januar 2003)

Moin,

YES die letzten drei Seiten haben es so der Massen in sich ... der Fertigmacher so wie er sein soll!!!  

Denn auch Singlespeed ist nicht gleich Singlespeed 

Chris


----------



## itz (25. Januar 2003)

Trek 970 SS- Umbau ... auch irgendwie schön


----------



## onespeed (25. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Moin,
> 
> 
> ...



wie wahr, wie wahr...


----------



## onespeed (25. Januar 2003)

ne feine gabel hat das teil...


----------



## itz (25. Januar 2003)

... jaja so die Kinderräder haben meistens nur einen Gang  

Hey Andi, allet fit? 
Hast ja Glück gehabt, wenn schon "Sonderschicht" schieben dann wenigstens bei geistem Wetter.

Chris

Ibis ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (25. Januar 2003)

moin itzelchen... ja das war fast wie urlaub heute  

das ibis is ja  a' draum


----------



## itz (25. Januar 2003)

Gelle, so ein bisschen Sonne hat schon was 
Mache gerade Mittagspause  und geh gleich wieder hüpfen
... zum Anlauf nehmen langt es gerade noch  

Bis Denne Chris

Die neuen Soulcraft Ausfaller:


----------



## bsg (25. Januar 2003)

@altitude: stimmt, also die ist wirklich nett. geschmack hast du ja ;-)

@itz: solche ausfaller hättest du auch gerne in deiner dose, oder ?!?


----------



## Staabi (25. Januar 2003)

Tag,

Sinn des Fertigmachers war ja ursprünglich, seine Räder zu Kritik zu stellen.

Bitteschön, mein Radius 16V:





Bevor Fragen kommen, das sind PBC Rennradkurbeln.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Staabi (25. Januar 2003)

und noch 2 Bilder mit Tomac und Drop Bar:






Das ist das Bild aus Manosque, das ich auf der vorhergehenden Seite meinte. 

Das nächste Bild hatten wir auf der letzten Seite schon mal, ich habe es aber neu gescannt. Ist übrigens das Bild, das Phaty meinte:






Gibt es hier http://www.mtb-classic.de/forum/jan2003/tomac_yeti_drop_25012003gross.jpg nochmal in doppelt so groß.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Kokopelli (25. Januar 2003)

Na,da hab ich aber auch noch eins von

Gruß koko*der das geile wetter voll ausgenutzt hat und dem jetzt nach der wanne alle muskeln schmerzen-herrlisch!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (25. Januar 2003)

weil ja hier eh jeder liest.........

@phaty vorne weg scon mal es ist eine ieeeehhhbehhhhhhh frage also kurz augen zu und weiterscrollen

@den rest

weis jemand wer sich hinter diesem actionsportsshop bei ebay verbirgt....die sind ja im moment irgendwie dabei die gesamte mtb-geschichte aufzukaufen.......?!?!?!?


----------



## luki (25. Januar 2003)

und weil man den abspann wohl nicht lesen kann:

Based on an idea by George Bush SR.
Production designed to distract you from the failing economy
Produced by the military-indastrial complex in assocation with EXXON. TEXACO. MOBIL. ET AL
Directed by a disire to win the november elections
the success of this military action has not yet been rated

gruss luki 
oups, da klappt was mit der grafik nicht ganz. versuche es später nochmals


----------



## phatlizard (25. Januar 2003)

Liebe Gemeinde,

hiermit komme ich der Bitte meiner Freundin Aimee aus Tuscon/AZ nach - der Ehefrau von Rudy Nadler dem Eisenschweinvertreter in den US of A!!

Sie macht sich Sorgen, wir wüssten nicht, dass es in den USA Proteste gegen den Krieg gibt und wir sie alle für Kriegstreiber halten!

Daher veröffentliche ich in der "Fertigmacher Action" (Der besten MTB-Zeitschrift der Welt!) ihren Brief an das alte Europa ... !!!

Ihr könnt ja vielleicht was in Englisch antworten, da freut sie sich bestimmt!!! ich werde dafür Sorgen, dass sie es liest ... !

Dear Aimee ...

we know that you guys don't support the war and we know that George W. is not the elected President of the majority of the people of the USA - we do have slightly better informations in the media so we can judge it from both sides! At least I'd like to think so!

We send our love and on February the 15th we will march for peace and against that bastard who is about to give a wonderfull nation a bad name!

Christian

George Dubya - read my lips: F-U-C-K  O-F-F ... !!!

Und hier kommt Aimee:

Hi Christian -
 
I know this may sound strange, but I need to send a message to Europe and the rest of the world and I only know two people in other countries. You being one of them.
 
I just want to tell anyone in Europe that I'm so grateful for your nations' stances on what's going on in this country. Please, tell everyone you know to stand firm against the Bush administration's insanity!! Please support peace in any way that you can!! I'm almost in personal despair over this, and my only hope has been in  Germany and France's outspoken opposition. Please, keep it up!
 
I don't know if you know this over there, but there have been thousands of BIG protests in this country, from coast to coast, and they are not being covered by the news! People are afraid to speak openly here - several university professors have been FIRED since 9/11 for just QUESTIONING the bombings in Afghanistan and other bush policies. We are being censored here. I need the rest of the world to know that the news they're getting about what the American people want is probably false.
 
Bush has the audacity to say that we speak with a unified voice, and it's a complete lie. I feel like I'm on a runaway train with a madman at the steering wheel. I hope you don't think this is too weird to be telling you this! I don't know what else to do! I just want you to know that I'll always be grateful for you guys speaking with a voice of reason. Keep it up! Keep it up!
 
Thanks.
-Aimee


15. Februar 2003 Berlin - No blood for oil!


----------



## joe yeti (25. Januar 2003)

sorry,

da ich leider kein english schreiben kann!

in deutch,

liebe freundin, 

vielen dank für deine Brief. uns muss kalr sein nur die völker aller länder gemeinsam können diese art von kriege verhindern. darumwerden wir zu tausend am 15.2.03 in berlin demonstrieren! dabei ist das gebot der stunde der "aktive widerstand gegen bushs new war! lasse es uns den beiden englischen Zugführer nachmachen die letze woche erfolgreich sich geweigert haben englishes Kriegsmaterial zu transportieren!

joe


----------



## joe.breeze (25. Januar 2003)

http://www.fatwreck.com/[email protected]&cat_num=152&med_id=4


----------



## phatlizard (25. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe.breeze _
> *http://www.fatwreck.com/[email protected]&cat_num=152&med_id=4 *



Stimmt ...


----------



## phatlizard (26. Januar 2003)

... komm in den Garten!!!


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2003)

hi phatty,

es ist interessant und schön zu lesen, dass es auch (und gerade) in den usa viele kritische menschen gibt!
man sieht sich ja dann am 15.2. 

und hier was schön friedliches, aber dann wieder: weitermachen fertigmachen!:


----------



## phatlizard (26. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *hi phatty,
> 
> es ist interessant und schön zu lesen, dass es auch (und gerade) in den usa viele kritische menschen gibt!
> ...



Robbielein ich glaub das Bild musst Du mir erklären ... !!! Kennst Du die Dame näher oder hast Du irgendwelche bizarren Foto-Hobbies... ???


----------



## Rudy (26. Januar 2003)

Phatty,

Thanks for posting Aimee's message.  

The sad thought to follow is:  Though we both feel the T-shirt 
"Bush is not my President" while true would be dangerous to wear.  I know that Aimee has stopped me from going out of the house with critical words posted on my body.  I ride around Tucson and she feels that some angry hot head would just run me down.   I've got to admit I think she's right.  

We are so glad that there is loud international opposition to Mr. Bush's foreign policy.  

Love and Peace.

Rudy and Aimee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (26. Januar 2003)

@lebaron: also ich denke unser yoeddy2 hier ist von dem laden, oder ?!?

yoeddy2 bitte melden ;-)))


----------



## phatlizard (26. Januar 2003)

Was haben wir bloss gemacht, als es noch kein Internet gab ... ???


----------



## lebaron (26. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Was haben wir bloss gemacht, als es noch kein Internet gab ... ???
> 
> [ *


ja diese fragestelle ich mir auch jeden tag auf s neuen


----------



## Kokopelli (26. Januar 2003)

Find ich ja hammergeil,dass unsere Aussenstelle USA,Rudy; hier postet!
Jungs,wir haben die Macht!
Ich bin stolz,zum alten Europa zu gehören!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Altitude (26. Januar 2003)

Greetings from good old europe!!!

It a honour for me to say to you:

"You're guys made a good job against small geroge w.- old europe is proud of you!"

Make peace - not war!




rost: 

@all

Mein Fresse, ist mein English eingerostet...

Aber ich bin wirklich froh, daß ein paar unbeugsame Geroge W. zeigen wo der Hammer hängt....

AlexderStolzdaraufistausdemaltenEuropzukommen!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Januar 2003)

Der Fertigmacher hat ein Intellektuelles Niveau erreicht, das man ihm kaum zugetraut hat ... 

Mittlerweile ist das so hoch, dass selbst der Retter des alten Niveaus hier nicht mehr postet! Was issn los Floibex???

phaty


----------



## reisenistgesund (26. Januar 2003)

biste ja wohl hoffentlich stolz zum rheinland zu gehören


> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Find ich ja hammergeil,dass unsere Aussenstelle USA,Rudy; hier postet!
> Jungs,wir haben die Macht!
> Ich bin stolz,zum alten Europa zu gehören!
> ...


----------



## Kokopelli (26. Januar 2003)

Ja,das ist jawohl Ehrensache!!!

Aber das Rheinland ist ja auch im alten Europa

Gruß Koko*he kölle du bis e jeföhl*


----------



## lebaron (26. Januar 2003)

ja ja .......auktionen können welten zum einstürzen bringen.....



nix für ungut koko

ich halte die auegen offen evtl. kann ich dir morgen welche geben

du weits schon die teile zum an den lenker schrauben.....


.........................................................................................................



so und weil ich hier unter freunden bin kann ich sagen MIR PLATZT DER ARSCH

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

mann dieser.,......................aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

das musste raus....(auch wenn die nivea creme an wert verliert)

....für erleuterungen bitte im forum wühlen.........

danke das musste raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (26. Januar 2003)

Stell Dir vor, es gibt ein neues Eisenschwein und keiner hat es gemerkt ... !!!

Wir haben Nachwuchs und was für ein würdiger das ist!

Onespeed Andi ... wenn da jemand reingehört dann Du!

Unser Ausklapp-Bildchen für die passivlesenden Frauen ...






phaty 
Eisenschwein Region Frankreich!


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2003)

@phatty: beides leider nicht 

auf die eidechsenrettungsgeschichte steht du voll, wa? 'massage lizards torso' 'breathe slowly and forcefully' uhh baby....


nivea(u), ja das hat es hier!


ich mein der papst is weist gott () nicht der weisheits letzter schluss, aber wo er recht hat:


----------



## phatlizard (26. Januar 2003)

... damit Georgie und der Mann aus Rom nicht das allerletzte sind was heute hier gepostet wird noch ein Gute-Nacht-Hupferl!

Die Team-Orange-Bunnies???


----------



## Reen (26. Januar 2003)

obwohl sie auch ne tolle figur hat, wüsste ich gerne wie die dame rechts in die buchse gekommen ist. autsch!


----------



## Kokopelli (26. Januar 2003)

Und ihre Argumente hat sie auch gut gequetscht!
Ich glaub die ist für ihre magersüchtige Kollegin eingesprungen und mußte ihre Klamotten anziehen

@andy: ohhhhhhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhh,BABY!!!!!!grrrrrr...

Gruß Koko


----------



## onespeed (27. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Stell Dir vor, es gibt ein neues Eisenschwein und keiner hat es gemerkt ... !!!
> 
> *



tja, ich bin ja zu der ehr gekommen wie die jungfrau zum kinde... war sozusagen ne nacht und nebel assimilierung... widerstand zwecklos  

yours
äbbelwoi beauftragter

ps: eigentlich wollt ich nie nem club angehörn, der vollspacken wie mich als mitglied aufnimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (27. Januar 2003)

ÄÄÄÄÄÄHM ja Glückwunsch


----------



## phatlizard (27. Januar 2003)

*Der Palm-Computer für Singlespeeder!* 

Simplyfy your life ... !


----------



## onespeed (27. Januar 2003)

grööööhhhhllll


----------



## phatlizard (27. Januar 2003)

... for all of us ... !


----------



## Altitude (28. Januar 2003)

Wäre der Kerl damals in Bayern verhaftet worden - wäre nun Apple an der Macht!


----------



## Altitude (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... for all of us ... !
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ja, die verrückten Einradfahrer - ein Bekannter von mir qält sich auch mit dem Einrad (Neudeutsch: Municycle) durch unsere heimischen Wälder...

Hier seine Homepage:

http://municycle.com/

Schönen Tag euch allen noch...


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Wäre der Kerl damals in Bayern verhaftet worden - wäre nun Apple an der Macht! *



Apple ist an der Macht ... wir verraten es nur Niemandem! 

Alt aber immer noch geil: 

At a recent computer expo (COMDEX), Bill Gates reportedly compared the computer industry with the auto industry and stated, "If GM had kept up with the technology like the computer industry has, we would all be driving $25.00 cars that got 1,000 miles to the gallon."


In response to Bill's comments, General Motors issued a press release stating:
If GM had developed technology like Microsoft, we would all be driving cars with the following characteristics:

1. For no reason whatsoever, your car would crash twice a day.

2. Every time they repainted the lines in the road, you would have to buy a new car.

3. Occasionally your car would die on the freeway for no reason. You would have to pull over to the side of the road, close all of the windows, shut off the car, restart it, and reopen the windows before you could continue. For some reason you would
simply accept this.

4. Occasionally, executing a maneuver such as a left turn would cause your car to shut down and refuse to restart, in which case you would have to reinstall the engine.

5. Macintosh would make a car that was powered by the sun, was reliable, five times as fast and twice as easy to drive-but would run on only five percent of the roads.   

6. The oil, water temperature, and alternator warning lights would all be replaced by a single "This Car Has Performed An Illegal Operation" warning light.

7. The airbag system would ask "Are you sure?" before deploying. 

8. Occasionally, for no reason whatsoever, your car would lock you outand refuse to let you in until you simultaneously lifted the door handle, turned the key and grabbed hold of the radio antenna.

9. Every time a new car was introduced car buyers would have to learn how to drive all over again, because none of the controls would operate in the same manner as the old car.

10. You'd have to press the "Start" button to turn the engine off.


----------



## rote.zora (28. Januar 2003)

phatty, dieses auto gibts ja bereits schon seit 20 jahren. mindestens. oder wie alt ist die serie knight-rider???????


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2003)

"K.I.T.T. hol mich hier raus ... !"


----------



## bsg (28. Januar 2003)

... als missy sich in chateau d'oex umzog und der fette betreuer an eine bestimmte stelle starrte ... 

hatte leider das tele in dem moment nicht zu hand ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (28. Januar 2003)

... als es noch keine kantenklatscher gab ... dual slalom a la 1996 ...

sattel runter, hörnchen weg, ellbogenschützer ran. was mein armes arc schon alles mitgemacht hat !


----------



## bsg (28. Januar 2003)

einen eigenen team-taliban hatten die bei cd schon damals ... beweis siehe hier:


----------



## rote.zora (28. Januar 2003)

ach phatty, ich liiiiiiiiiebe david hasselhoff... .sein brusthaar ist ja soooooooooo männlich....


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rote.zora _
> *ach phatty, ich liiiiiiiiiebe david hasselhoff... .sein brusthaar ist ja soooooooooo männlich.... *



Echt total versaut die Schweizerinnen ... Aber in dem Brusthaar bleibt doch jedes Ricola kleben ...!!!


----------



## rote.zora (28. Januar 2003)

phatty... ricola geht noch. ich steh auf die kühlschrankszene aus 91/2 wochen... *kreiiiiisch* stell dir mal den pelz eingehonigt vor....


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rote.zora _
> *phatty... ricola geht noch. ich steh auf die kühlschrankszene aus 91/2 wochen... *kreiiiiisch* stell dir mal den pelz eingehonigt vor.... *



Dafür ist selbst meine Fantasie nicht krank genug ... und bevor sich jetzt wieder ein notgeiler Pubertierender (jeden Alters) an Zora hängen will .... *VERGISS ES!!!*


----------



## rote.zora (28. Januar 2003)

phatty... noch nie einen richtig grausamen horror schocker gesehen? *lol* eeeeeekel. und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass mann das alles andere als erotisch findet, wenn er den honig nich mehr abkriegt...


----------



## luki (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Dafür ist selbst meine Fantasie nicht krank genug ... und bevor sich jetzt wieder ein notgeiler Pubertierender (jeden Alters) an Zora hängen will .... VERGISS ES!!! *



wieso so engstirnig??? 
jaja unsere schweizerinnen.


----------



## rote.zora (28. Januar 2003)

gell luki, der phatty is viiiiiiiel zu verkrampft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von luki _
> *
> 
> wieso so engstirnig???
> *



weil das im Normalfall damit endet, dass KOKO und ich uns am Telefon beraten müssen, wie wir die Hormon-Geschädigten am besten vor aller Welt blamieren können ... und wir werden es tun!


----------



## luki (28. Januar 2003)

ich glaube, dass zora sie alle tot schreiben kann. frauen sind das stärkere geschlecht...


----------



## rote.zora (28. Januar 2003)

und ich helf euch noch so gern beim blamieren, phatty


----------



## lebaron (28. Januar 2003)

so die geschichte mit den frauen und den haaren auf der brust wäre ja damit auch wieder erledigt

können wir jetzt wieder zu wichtigen dingen kommen?

ps.: @phaty.....man sieht dich ja kaum noch ...im messenger....gleiches gilt für joe......mann mann das hört mir auf


----------



## bsg (28. Januar 2003)

... und ich glaube, wir männer sollten den spieß rumdrehen und die weiblichen wesen (=zora) mit honig einschmieren ... dann gibt auch phatys phantasie was her ;-)))


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rote.zora _
> *und ich helf euch noch so gern beim blamieren, phatty *



Du darfst auch gerne mitspielen - allerdings muss Du mindestens einen BIKE-Anteil in Deinen Postings von exakt 33,33333% haben - also streng Dich mal an!

@Luki: in Deinem Alter habe ich Frauen auch noch so gnadenlos überschätzt!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rote.zora (28. Januar 2003)

ach bsg... nicht doch, bin doch eine emanzipierte frau. heutzutage läuft das umgekehrt.


----------



## bsg (28. Januar 2003)

und ich dachte immer, auch emanzipierte frauen wollen sich verwöhnen lassen (oder die erst recht) *ggg*


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *... und ich glaube, wir männer sollten den spieß rumdrehen und die weiblichen wesen (=zora) mit honig einschmieren ... dann gibt auch phatys phantasie was her ;-))) *



Warum bin ich nicht überrascht Dich ganau an dieser Stelle hier antreffe ...???

KOOOOOKO er ist da ... wie vorhergesagt!

phaty


----------



## rote.zora (28. Januar 2003)

bsg... ich glaub, wir müssen jetzt über fahrräder sprechen... wurde schon angezonkt, ich soll gefälligst beim  thema bleiben.... *Lol* 

üüüüüüüh, verwöhnen lassen mit klebrigem honig? junge, hast du illusionen....


----------



## luki (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Warum bin ich nicht überrascht Dich ganau an dieser Stelle hier antreffe ...???
> ...



ich hoffe nicht daran schuld zu sein, dass es nun pupertär wird... aber der gute alte phaty hat ja hellseherische fähigkeiten


----------



## lebaron (28. Januar 2003)

ist die honig geschichte jetzt beendet....DANKE

um mal wieder zu was wirklich gutem zurück zukommen

DIE synthese aus biken party uns bier.......

god shaved the queen


----------



## lebaron (28. Januar 2003)

missy ?????????


----------



## lebaron (28. Januar 2003)

missy !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (28. Januar 2003)

missy again


----------



## lebaron (28. Januar 2003)

und weil wir schon die ganze woche bei cannondale sind.....

hier noch tinker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (28. Januar 2003)

sorry dieses mal weis nicht mal ich ob wir das schon hatten


----------



## bsg (28. Januar 2003)

@phaty: grrr ... da poste ich die peinlichen bilder meiner jugend und keiner sagt ein wort ... dafür wird man dann gleich "pubertierend" genannt wenn man einen satz zum thema des threads schreibt   

@zora: wir führen das ein anderes mal weiter ... nicht das der joe-yeti auch noch mitmachen will ;-)


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> * @zora: wir führen das ein anderes mal weiter ... nicht das der joe-yeti auch noch mitmachen will ;-) *



Den hab ich schon letzte Woche davon kuriert! 

Ich kann Dich nur warnen Ben ... KOKO hat da was ganz gemeines mit Dir vor - im Wiederholungsfall ... !

phaty


----------



## bsg (28. Januar 2003)

@phaty: so so. hat mich schon gewundert, daß der kleine joe nicht mehr mitmischt. dachte schon seine mutter hätte ihn erwischt ;-)))

@koko: gemeine sachen mag ich nicht ... daher muss ich bei attacken meine abwehrschild einschalten *g*

@all: hier noch die 33% bikeanteil: bin gerade hier am aufräumen und habe einige schätze der bikegeschichte entdeckt ... wenn ihr brav seid werfe ich vielleicht mal den scanner an !


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *
> @all: hier noch die 33% bikeanteil: bin gerade hier am aufräumen und habe einige schätze der bikegeschichte entdeckt ... wenn ihr brav seid werfe ich vielleicht mal den scanner an ! *



Na dann gib mal Gummi aber nicht noch ein Bild von Dir als 11-jähriger!!! 

phaty


----------



## onespeed (28. Januar 2003)

c-dale die 2376.

alison sydor


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2003)

Danke Luki ...


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Januar 2003)

Maaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnn!!!!!Während ich hier durch die Lande gondel,geht's das pubertäre Geseiere wieder los 

@ben:wenn das so weiter geht,schmier ich dich mit Honig ein und setz dich dann im Biene Maja-Wald aus!

Und jetzt: Koko's erster Tagebucheintrag im Fertigmacher-Magazin:  

Koko hat jetzt auch nen Stahlrahmen! Und baut sich daraus einen Single Speeder!
Nachdem das heute Mittag mit dem Rock Lobster bei Ebay nicht geklappt hat - 151  überschreiten das Studi-Budget  war ich doch ziemlich gefrustet! 
Und dann bin ich beim Surfen auf Radsport Bornmann in Kassel gestoßen: neuer CicliB-Rahmen aus double-butted Tange-Rohren mit Gabel 60!!!!NEU!!!Tja,was soll ich sagen  Koko zu Sixt und sich nen 3er Touring mit Navi ausgeliehen und nach Kassel geheizt. 20 Minuten vor Ladenschluss war ich da  ich muß sagen,ein total bekloppter Laden  der Besitzer ist son alter Kauz,superfreundlich! Koko war derweil ein schwarzer Rahmen ins Auge gefallen,aber für den gabs keine Gabel mehr, dann hab ich einen blauen gesehen  zu kleinL Bis dahin hatte ich schon ca. 5x nachfragen müssenreis?Rahmengröße?Gabel? Aber Beratung ist da ein Fremdwort: der alte meinte nur: Was stellt ihr euch eigentlich immer so an(wenigstens sprach er mit mir im Plural),entweder ihr nehmt die Dinger für den Preis,oder ihr lasst es! Aber nicht mit Koko! Zum Glück war da noch eine jüngere Aushilfe,so dass ich dann noch einen Rahmen in blau-grün bekam,komplett ohne Aufkleber! Dat Dingen wird PORNO!!!Mir schwebt auf jeden fall schon mal ne goldene Kette vor Na ja,und nachdem ich sogar noch das Tretlager nachgefräst bekam, konnte ich mich auf den Weg nach Hause machen. Da mich das Nav auf den Hinweg von Bonn über die Autobahn Richtung Dortmund nach Kassel geschickt hat,beschloss ich, jetzt mal kürzester Weg einzugeben  was für ein grober Fehler!!! Zurück ging es dann  ungelogen  225(!)km Landstrasse am Stück,quer durch die Kasseler Berge und den Westerwald, hinter lauter polnischen LKW hinterher. Ich habe noch nie so viele Nutten-Wohnwagen am Strassenrand gesehen! Dank Radio Jump weiss ich jetzt wenigstens,was die Jugend in Sachsen-Anhalt so hört Die letzten 50 km kam ich dann auch noch in nen Schneesturm  toll!
Aber jetzt ist Koko endlich zuhause und braucht nur noch Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Kurbeln und Laufräder Aber dat kriejen wa och noch hin,wa!

Gruß Koko


----------



## olli (28. Januar 2003)

Hä? Was kostet denn ein 3er bei Sixt? Wenn Du sagst 151.- ist Dir zuviel und dann zahlst Du 60.- plus Mietwagen um einen CicliB zu kaufen??? Ist das billiger? Naja, wenigstens hast Du jetzt mal den Bornemann kennengelernt. Ich habe es bei meinen vielen Bestellungen leider nie geschafft an den zu geraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2003)

Tja die guten Konditionen, die SOKO KOKO Mitgliedern bei Weltfirmen bekommen - so teuer war dat nich für den Jung ..


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Januar 2003)

Fragt sich was ein 3er inkl. Tankfüllung für einen Mitarbeiter kostet

Gruß Koko


----------



## onespeed (28. Januar 2003)

@koko: glückwunsch zum nachwuchs... abba keine yeti aufkleber drauf pappen  

greetz
andi

ps: haste denn wenigstens das benzin bezahlt  =)


----------



## bsg (29. Januar 2003)

@koko: wusste gar nicht dass du auf sowas stehst ;-)))   ... wollte nur nochmals anmerken, daß die sache mit dem honig nicht von mir kam !!!

bin schon gespannt auf deinen kasseler porno-bomber, ich hoffe mal der ist nicht so falsch wie dein yeti    

@phaty: also 11 jahre war ich 96 nicht mehr ... außerdem hab ich extra für dich das missy-bild gescannt *ggg*


----------



## lebaron (29. Januar 2003)

glückwunsch koko...it zwar schade um den lobster.....aber jetzt hast du ja auch deinen prinzen gefunden....


dann lass uns mal nicht soo lange auf bilder warten

basti
*der glücklich ist dass die honigzeit überstanden ist*


----------



## Altitude (29. Januar 2003)

@die Schweizer
nette Konversation - kaum ist man mal nicht im Forum - schon gehts knapp unter die Gürtelliníe...

@BSG
Mutig, Mutig, mit der Gabel Dual zu fahren...

@Koko
Gratuliere zum Stahlbomber - wenn Du Teile brauchst - ich hab noch einiges an Altmetall (VOrbauten, Steuersatz, Canties)  im Keller - da können wir dan nen günstigen Kilopreis reden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (29. Januar 2003)

@Altitude: Die Gabel war das geringste Problem. Schlimmer war der 0° Vorbau und der flache und leichte Syntace Duraflite Lenker ... Das einzige Extra waren die damals "neuen" DX-Downhillpedale von Shimano in rot


----------



## ibislover (29. Januar 2003)

bei solchen trails könnte ich echt heulen! 

na, wer findet den biker?







gruss,
phil


----------



## Altitude (29. Januar 2003)

Wo ist der Trail???

 

Ha, gefunden! 

Ich sollte mal wieder zum Augenarzt...

Nix für ungut....


----------



## ibislover (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Wo ist der Trail???
> 
> *



sag mal, bist du nicht fotograf!?  
unterhalb der felsenklippe!

gruss,
phil


----------



## polo (29. Januar 2003)

Zum mitsingen (zur Melodie von "Meine Tante aus Marokko, ja sie 
kommt...")

Eigentlich sollte man nicht darüber lachen, aber die Entwicklungen und Debatten der letzten Wochen sind halt lächerlich.

If you cannot find Osama, bomb Iraq.
If the markets are a drama, bomb Iraq.
If the terrorists are frisky,
Pakistan is looking shifty,
North Korea is too risky,
Bomb Iraq.

If we have no allies with us, bomb Iraq.
If we think someone has dissed us, bomb Iraq.
So to hell with the inspections,
Let's look tough for the elections,
Close your mind and take directions,
Bomb Iraq.

It's "pre-emptive non-aggression", bomb Iraq.
Let's prevent this mass destruction, bomb Iraq.
They've got weapons we can't see,
And that's good enough for me
'Cos it'all the proof I need
Bomb Iraq.

If you never were elected, bomb Iraq.
If your mood is quite dejected, bomb Iraq.
If you think Saddam's gone mad,
With the weapons that he had,
(And he tried to kill your dad),
Bomb Iraq.

If your corporate fraud is growin', bomb Iraq.
If your ties to it are showin', bomb Iraq.
If your politics are sleazy,
And hiding that ain't easy,
And your manhood's getting queasy,
Bomb Iraq.

Fall in line and follow orders, bomb Iraq.
For our might knows not our borders, bomb Iraq.
Disagree? We'll call it treason,
Let's make war not love this season,
Even if we have no reason,
Bomb Iraq.


----------



## Altitude (29. Januar 2003)

na das ist ja böse....


----------



## ibislover (29. Januar 2003)

gibt es eigentlich ein pic von deinem independent!??  

gruss,
phil


----------



## dubbel (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *missy !!!!!!!!! *


----------



## dubbel (29. Januar 2003)

und:


----------



## Altitude (29. Januar 2003)

@yetilover:

guste hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29872&highlight=independent

Wenn Du restliche Bilder sehen willst - muß ich erst an meinen aderen Rechner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rote.zora (29. Januar 2003)

bsg: ich lass alle mitmachen, auch joe yetis... *g*  ääääähm... bei der diskussion natürlich... 

phatty: du hast joe-yeti von mir geheilt? congrats... beschäftigt er sich jetzt wieder mit seinen süssen fahrrädern? 

koko: tja, der grosse meister kann auch nicht alle triebe kontrollieren.... *g* 

altitude: is doch gar nicht wahr. unter die gürtellinie gehen tun doch nur die diskussionen über welcher sattel mach wie fest impotent? und muss er luftdurchlässig oder weich sein?


----------



## Altitude (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rote.zora _
> *altitude: is doch gar nicht wahr. unter die gürtellinie gehen tun doch nur die diskussionen über welcher sattel mach wie fest impotent? und muss er luftdurchlässig oder weich sein? *



Interessante Satzstellung für eine Eidgenössin...


----------



## rote.zora (29. Januar 2003)

altitude, det is doch reeene kunscht, verstehste? ik meen, satzbau on andre dingers sollten variabel sein. guckste mal fahrrad an, ist auch nich nur ein standarddinges, sondern kannste haben sonderbrems und ultraschnickschnack... und genauso is bei zusammenschrauben von satz....


----------



## Altitude (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rote.zora _
> *altitude, det is doch reeene kunscht, verstehste? ik meen, satzbau on andre dingers sollten variabel sein. guckste mal fahrrad an, ist auch nich nur ein standarddinges, sondern kannste haben sonderbrems und ultraschnickschnack... und genauso is bei zusammenschrauben von satz.... *



Des isch ja Revolutionär!!!


----------



## phatlizard (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rote.zora _
> *
> koko: tja, der grosse meister kann auch nicht alle triebe kontrollieren.... *g*
> *



Doch!


----------



## Altitude (29. Januar 2003)

Dasnist wirklich gut!


----------



## MacB (29. Januar 2003)

BTW: Michael Moore - wer war in "Bowling for Columbine" ?
Ist der zu empfehlen?

THX
Mac


----------



## bella (29. Januar 2003)

> *BTW: Michael Moore - wer war in "Bowling for Columbine" ?
> Ist der zu empfehlen? *



Itekei war drin:
hier der link zum threat --> Kinotip: Bowling for Columbine


----------



## phatlizard (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MacB _
> *BTW: Michael Moore - wer war in "Bowling for Columbine" ?
> Ist der zu empfehlen?
> 
> ...



Joe Yeti und phatlizard sagen ... JAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (29. Januar 2003)

Ich war auch drin...

und kann diesen Film nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## rote.zora (29. Januar 2003)

macb: falls du dich noch nicht sonderlich mit dem thema auseinander gesetzt hast, dann ist dieser film das ultimative. wenn du dich aber schon mit den usa kritischer beschäftigt hast, bringt der film nicht viel neues. alles in allem aber sehenswert. 

altitude: siehste, mir schweizer san doch gar nich so hinterwäldlerisch und manchmal gar nicht so engstirnig... auch in der schweiz gibt es open minded menschen... auch wenns manchmal nur die rechtschreibung betrifft... *lol* 

phatty: ik wees nich... dann möcht ich den herrn der triebe mal kennen lernen.... *g*


----------



## joe yeti (29. Januar 2003)

moore is plicht für jeden der sehen will wie
 bush- boy wirklich is!


joe


----------



## onespeed (29. Januar 2003)

mein fundstück der woche zum thema bush-boy...


----------



## lebaron (29. Januar 2003)

GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHHHHHHHHHHHHHLLLLLLL


----------



## phatlizard (29. Januar 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (29. Januar 2003)

...imitate or die


----------



## luki (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MacB _
> *BTW: Michael Moore - wer war in "Bowling for Columbine" ?
> Ist der zu empfehlen?
> 
> ...



auch ich habe ihn gesehen und kann ihn nur empfehlen...


----------



## phatlizard (30. Januar 2003)

Es gibt mal wieder was neues bei der European Singlespeed Mafia! 

Ein CD-Tossing Wallpaper!






Natürlich in zwei Grössen - wir sind ja Profis! Da isses ... 

Wie immer - danke Itz!

phaty


----------



## luki (30. Januar 2003)

Zitat aus bush's rede zur lage der nation:
"Es ist unsere Berufung als ein gesegnetes Land, diese Welt besser zu machen."
na dann danke viel mal!!

"Die Freiheit, die wir so schätzen, ist nicht Amerikas Geschenk an die Welt, sondern Gottes Geschenk an die Menschheit (...) Möge Gott uns jetzt führen. Und möge Gott auch weiterhin die Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika segnen."

bedrückt
luki


----------



## luki (30. Januar 2003)

With God on our side

Oh my name it is nothin'
my age it means less 
the country I come from
is called the midwest
I's taught and brought up there
the laws to abide
and that land that I live in
has god on its side

(...)

I've learned to hate the Russians
all through my whole life
if another war starts
it's them we must fight
to hate them and fear them
to run and to hide
and accept it all bravely
with god on my side

But now we got weapons
of chemical dust 
if fire them we're forced to
then fire them we must
one push of the button
and a shot the world wide
and you never ask questions
when god's on your side

(...)
if god is on our side 
he'll stop the next war.

by Bob Dylan


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Es gibt mal wieder was neues bei der European Singlespeed Mafia!
> 
> Ein CD-Tossing Wallpaper!
> ...



Mei is des scheeeeee!

Und in diesen Wochen so passend 

Danke Itzileinibärchen!Dafür darfst du in meinem Bett schlafen

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Mei is des scheeeeee!
> ...



Also komm ... jetzt aber ... immerhin wurde nach Itz schon ein BREEZER-Bike benannt ... 






Ist wirklich von Joe ...    - it's the end of the world as we know it!


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Januar 2003)

Bäh is das schäbig! Was will der denn mit nem Klapprad?Übt er schon für Rollstühle 

Gruß Koko


----------



## itz (30. Januar 2003)

Moin Kinners,Männers, Frauen und die die es erst noch werden  ...
.... Koko ich bräuchte da mal ne Beratung von wegen Schadensersatz Klage wegen Seelischer Grausamkeit ... wie können die dat Ding nur itzy nennen. Weiss gar nicht ob ich jetzt glücklich sein soll dass die wenigstens ein Ühybselon genommen haben  

Öhhmm ja ansonsten ... das Wandpapier gibt es nach etlichen Beschwerden nun auch als noch grösser als 1025 x 769 .. wat am Ende doch drei Grössen wären ... mein Gott wie Profesionell wollen wir eigentlich den noch werden 

Und jetzt bin ich wieder wech , obwohl ich mich wirklich gerne noch zu dem Thema "Cowboys gehören nicht an die Spitze einer Weltmacht" auslassen würde ... das nächste mal!!!

Cheers Chris


----------



## phatlizard (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Öhhmm ja ansonsten ... das Wandpapier gibt es nach etlichen Beschwerden nun auch als noch grösser als 1025 x 769 .. wat am Ende doch drei Grössen wären ... mein Gott wie Profesionell wollen wir eigentlich den noch werden
> *



Ja ja immer diese arschigen Apple Cinema Display Besitzer ... !!!  

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (30. Januar 2003)

Nix Cinema-Display ... Nur 18" NEC TFT ;-)


----------



## phatlizard (30. Januar 2003)

Scheibenbremsen und Holz-Schmutzfänger ... !!!


----------



## whoa (30. Januar 2003)

...hab da was viel viel kultigeres/cooleres! 

Eastern Wood "irgendwas" (Rest hab ich vergessen)


----------



## whoa (30. Januar 2003)

und nochma die andere seite..


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Januar 2003)

@whoa: dat sieht ja aus wie higekotzt und hingeschissen! Aber wie hat der denn die Magura an die Gabel gekriegt? Verhinderter Maschinenbauer

@itzi:SEA wird schwer,da fehlt das vertragliche Schuldverhältniss,ein Anspruch aus § 823 BGB(unerlaubte Handlung) scheidet auch schon mangels Vermögensschaden aus. Einzige Chance:Hast du den Namen Itzy als Markenzeichen eintragen lassen? Oder bist du eine Persönlichkeit des öffentlichen Lebens? *Klugscheissmodus aus*

Gruß Koko


----------



## whoa (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *@whoa: dat sieht ja aus wie higekotzt und hingeschissen! Aber wie hat der denn die Magura an die Gabel gekriegt? Verhinderter Maschinenbauer*



das is 'ne orischinal magura befestigung - kann dir der martin mit sichaheit bestätigen! 

p.s. das bike ist echt cool, bis auf ein paar "kleine" details..


----------



## rote.zora (30. Januar 2003)

tja itz... sieht tatsächlich düster aus. hast denn einen materiellen schaden erlitten? eben. immaterielle unbill kannste durch einen genugtuungsanspruch geltend machen. kriegste aber relativ selten und relativ wenig dafür. (wenigstens nach klug********rischemjurastudentinnenschweizerrecht)


----------



## whoa (30. Januar 2003)

@ rote.jura
hatt ich da etwa dein rad vor der linse - hellblau mit weiß?


----------



## Vaclav (31. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *und nochma die andere seite.. *



Ich denke mal das der Typ nicht nur sein Bike, sondern auch die Hand etwas modifiziert hat. Sieht aus als wenn es da kleinere  Probleme im Bereich der Greifeinrichtung gibt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (31. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> [BOder bist du eine Persönlichkeit des öffentlichen Lebens?
> [/B]



... na also, die Chancen stehen also doch sehr gut, aber man will dem Breezer Joe ja nun nicht ans Beinchen urinieren!?

So ist das halt wenn die Urväter der Szene alt werden, der Anspruch an ein Fahrrad verändert sich ... also baut man Klappräder zum Shopen  

Chris


----------



## lebaron (31. Januar 2003)

@whoa

mensch wo hast du das teil denn her?
gibt es von dem trialer noch mehr bilder?details?


----------



## lebaron (31. Januar 2003)

@phaty

sag mal gibts von dem bike mit den hölzliblechen noch mehr bilder?


----------



## Altitude (31. Januar 2003)

sach mal, waurm bischt du eigentlich ein vom Pech verfolgter?????


----------



## lebaron (31. Januar 2003)

ach alditütchen

da gibt es so ooooooooooooooooooooooooo viele gründe

1.
...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
10000.


----------



## ibislover (31. Januar 2003)

weiß einer was das für ne marke ist?
oder ist das ein eigenbau?





nun die bikes:




















/phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (31. Januar 2003)

PARTY ON.........GUYS

YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
YIPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

JUHHHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU




basti hat karten für.....................................METALLICA 

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

heute im newslettererfahrten....metallica konzert in der berliner wuhlheide am 7.6.03 und wer hat heute am ersten tag der veröffentlichung lkarten bekommen.....DER BASTI

YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

zum ersten mal seit 4 jahren metallica in europa und basti ist dabei........jipeeeeeeeeejuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## lebaron (31. Januar 2003)

@phil

deine bilder funzen nicht

lade die mal so hoch


----------



## ibislover (31. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@phil
> 
> deine bilder funzen nicht
> ...



stimmt, im ie funktionieren die echt nicht!
obwohl ich die so wie immer über die image funktion eingefügt habe!  

ie sucks!
besorg dir nen richtigen browser: http://www.mozilla.org !     


gruss,
phil


----------



## lebaron (31. Januar 2003)

so war es bis heute

Life it seems, will fade away
Drifting further every day
Getting lost within myself
Nothing matters no one else
I have lost the will to live
Simply nothing more to give
There is nothing more for me
Need the end to set me free 

Things are not what they used to be
Missing one inside of me
Deathly lost, this can't be real
Cannot stand this hell I feel
Emptiness is filing me
To the point of agony
Growing darkness taking dawn
I was me, but now He's gone

No one but me can save myself, but it to late
Now I can't think, think why I should even try

Yesterday seems as though it never existed
Death Greets me warm, now I will just say good-bye


und jetzt.........

Lashing out the action, returning the reaction
Weak are ripped and torn away
Hypnotizing power, crushing all that cower
Battery is here to stay

Smashing through the boundaries
Lunacy has found me
Cannot stop the Battery
Pounding out aggression
Turns into obsession
Cannot kill the Battery
Cannot kill the family
Battery is found in me
Battery

Crushing all deceivers, mashing non-believers
Never ending potency
Hungry violence seeker, feeding off the weaker
Breeding on insanity

Smashing through the boundaries
Lunacy has found me
Cannot stop the Battery
Pounding out aggression
Turns into obsession
Cannot kill the Battery
Cannot kill the family
Battery is found in me
Battery
Circle of Destruction, Hammer comes crushing
Powerhouse of energy
Whipping up a fury, Dominating flurry
We create the Battery

Smashing through the boundaries
Lunacy has found me
Cannot stop the Battery
Pounding out aggression
Turns into obsession
Cannot kill the Battery
Cannot kill the family
Battery is found in me
Battery


----------



## Altitude (31. Januar 2003)

Gratuliere zu den Karten - wie teuer???

wg. ...vom Pech verfolgter...

...always look on the bright side of life...


----------



## lebaron (31. Januar 2003)

53 und ein paar zerquetschte pro karte!


----------



## Altitude (31. Januar 2003)

da weiß man doch, wo unsere Jugend das sauer Verdiente Taschengeld der Eltern hinträgt...


...weitermachen!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rote.zora _
> *tja itz... sieht tatsächlich düster aus. hast denn einen materiellen schaden erlitten? eben. immaterielle unbill kannste durch einen genugtuungsanspruch geltend machen. kriegste aber relativ selten und relativ wenig dafür. (wenigstens nach klug********rischemjurastudentinnenschweizerrecht) *



Oh nein,die eidgenössische Paragraphenreiterin!
Lass mal,hier gilt nur Europarecht

Gruß Koko


----------



## rasaldul (31. Januar 2003)

53,xx für Metallica-Karten?? Kann mich noch vage erinnern als sie damals Mitte der Neunziger in der Nürnberger Frankenhalle gastierten - da hat die Karte glaube ich so etwas über 50 DM(!!!) gekostet und nicht mal soviel war das Konzert wert (nicht wegen der Mucke sondern wegen den abgeschossenen Leuten die dort waren)


----------



## Altitude (31. Januar 2003)

aber dafür ist in der Frankenhalle die Akustik unter aller Kanone....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (31. Januar 2003)

Naja das schon, aber Metallica im K4 oder gar im ehemaligen Kunstverein wäre schon etwas seltsam gewesen - da hätte Lars Ulrich nicht mal sein Drumkit reingebracht 

(Kampf den Doublebass-Prolos - Doppelfußmaschine rules!!!)


----------



## phatlizard (31. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *metallica konzert in der berliner wuhlheide am 7.6.03 und wer hat heute am ersten tag der veröffentlichung lkarten bekommen.....DER BASTI
> *



Tja Männer, der Basti ist kurz vor der Exkommunizierung aus der SOKOKOKO!
Am 7. Juni - während Basti mit der Kurzhaarfrisur Extrem-Headbanging praktiziert - wird Koko in England seinen Titel als Cracknfail-Tossing-Champion verteidigen, itz darf endlich mal richtig guten Tee rau... eh trinken und ich werd versuchen Sara ohne BH zu erwischen! ... aber nee die Jugend von heute ... Haschisch spritze und Stromgitarre spielen!

Basti - bald von "phatyverfolgter" ...  

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Januar 2003)

@Phaty:Oh oh,das wird der kleine nicht verkraften

@alditüte:ich hab dir gestern ne pm geschickt,wegen Teile!Antworte bitte mal,bevor ich mein ganzes nicht vorhandenes Geld bei ihbäi raushaue!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Altitude (31. Januar 2003)

Du hast gerade ne Pm bekommen...

Gruß

Alex


----------



## whoa (31. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> stimmt, im ie funktionieren die echt nicht!
> ...



dreimal darfste raten welchen browser ick benutze.. 


wenn du pics von geocities-space postest kann man sie nicht sehen, außer man war kurz zuvor auf der gelinkten geocities-adresse und hat die bilder daher noch im cache!
--> Im IE kannste die Pics net sehen, da dieser sie nich im Cache hat.

hoffe hiermit das problem "HILFE, ick hab a bildchen gepostet und nur icke kannet sehn.." gelöst zu haben.. 

fünfsterneklugschei$$er
whoa


----------



## calamister (31. Januar 2003)

[email protected]: is das deines oder was?

was machen halterungen für die 9 fach dura schalthebel?


----------



## whoa (31. Januar 2003)

nee is nich meins, unter anderem dieses bild wollte phil vorhin "veröffentlichen".. siehe seite zuvor.


das mit richi hat ja nich geklappt..  ..hab meine da schalter go-dirt geschickt - er hat da jemanden an der hand.
außerdem is auch noch eisenfahrer fleißig dabei..

werde am sonntag (hoffentlich geht's mir da schon wieder gut) mal 'ne kleene konferenzschaltung mit den beiden abhalten..


----------



## onespeed (31. Januar 2003)

@chainsaw... du hast ne pm!

@ll... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t42922.htm

greetz
andi


----------



## itz (31. Januar 2003)

Servus Andy ... öööhhmmm ich bekomm da bei dem Link ein "Seite nicht gefunden" und bin so verdammt neugierig  

Ach ansonsten, Dienstach SSStamm'disch?!?

Cheers Itzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (31. Januar 2003)

... okay, jetzt weiss ich was passiert ist, hoffe Du kommst an Deine Mails ran 

Bis Denne Chris


----------



## lebaron (31. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Tja Männer, der Basti ist kurz vor der Exkommunizierung aus der SOKOKOKO!
> ...



nien alles nur bitt nicht das.....GNAAAAADE

dann muss ich wohl versuchen die jungs mit zur insel zu nehmen!


----------



## calamister (31. Januar 2003)

so nich basti!

entweder oder sokokoko oder drogen, das is die frage!

  


und saras oben ohne das gibt es nich alle tage!


----------



## lebaron (31. Januar 2003)

wer will mir hier befehlen?


----------



## calamister (31. Januar 2003)

und zum einstand mal ein renn- babe!

mit der würde ich auch gerne auf die piste gehen!

cala


----------



## calamister (31. Januar 2003)

soooo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rote.zora (1. Februar 2003)

wenn alles klappt, seh ich mittwoch einen der überlebenden ramones live on stage... da kann metallica sich eintüten.... 

und kokopelli: was soll europarecht? bitteschön? wir haben ja carla del ponte nach europa geschickt, damit bei euch überhaupt was läuft... also geht nix über unser tolles schweizerisches rechtssystem... basta... oder pasta. *undpatriotischidiotischdieflaggeschwingt* 

und calamister... was sag ich bloss zu deinem pic... tolle kurven... die carrera-rennbahn... *g*


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Februar 2003)

BRUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!! 

*gähn*

Gruß Koko


----------



## rote.zora (1. Februar 2003)

und der koko simuliert eine aeroflotmaschine im landeanflug ....


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *BRUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!
> 
> *gähn*
> ...



Ja ich hör 's auch ... 

phaty!


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rote.zora _
> *und der koko simuliert eine aeroflotmaschine im landeanflug .... *



Nee ich glaub das war ne sprechende Puppe aus der Schweiz, bei der heisse Luft auströhmt ...!


----------



## rote.zora (1. Februar 2003)

puppe? süss. danke


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rote.zora _
> *puppe? süss. danke  *



Na ja - kommt drauf an ... !


----------



## rote.zora (1. Februar 2003)

naja, bin mir üblere bilder gewohnt, phaty. morgens, wenn ich in den spiegel schaue.... *lol* 

ach ja, kinder... und vor allem lebaron, dich wirds freuen..... ich geb hiermit meinen austritt bekannt. rote.zora verlässt die bühne, denn ihr reicht ihr einziger velophilist... *g* 

winkewinke 

         


-------------------------> EXITUS


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rote.zora _
> *naja, bin mir üblere bilder gewohnt, phaty. morgens, wenn ich in den spiegel schaue.... *lol*
> 
> ach ja, kinder... und vor allem lebaron, dich wirds freuen..... ich geb hiermit meinen austritt bekannt. rote.zora verlässt die bühne, denn ihr reicht ihr einziger velophilist... *g*
> ...



Wieder eine ferdisch ...!


----------



## rob (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *dann muss ich wohl versuchen die jungs mit zur insel zu nehmen! *


da wirst du wohl gucken müssen, dass du die karten verkauft bekommst. metallica live is jawohl geil, aber dafür england sausen lassen (wobei es sich preislich wohl kaum unterscheiden wird)

nenene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (1. Februar 2003)

@leba....... Metallica wäre ja mal ne verständliche zu akzeptierende ausrede  schon flugticket´s für Kölln /Bonn??? oder musst du als tipse der sokopopo wieder zuhause bleiben????? 

@eisendechse und koko   ihr verjagt hier die ganzen mädel`S !!!!!
wieso???? oder ist das der ultimative härtetest??den es zu bestehen gilt??


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> @eisendechse und koko   ihr verjagt hier die ganzen mädel`S !!!!!
> wieso???? oder ist das der ultimative härtetest??den es zu bestehen gilt??  *



Weil Mädel sein alleine nicht ausreicht um mitzuspielen - und ausserdem wollen wir nur Dich beschützen ...


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2003)

> Weil Mädel sein alleine nicht ausreicht um mitzuspielen


 stümmmmmt 





> und ausserdem wollen wir nur Dich beschützen


gröhl....sinnlose mühen......vor was eigentlich


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> gröhl....sinnlose mühen......vor was eigentlich  *



wenn ich etwas gelernt habe in den letzten zwei, drei Wochen dann, dass man Dich von weibliche posting-girls fernhalten muss ... ich bring für den GBBC ein paar echte nach Berlin mit ... dann darfst Du denen PMs auf Bierdeckel schreiben! Ist bestimmt viel aufregender!


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ja ich hör 's auch ...
> ...


ich auch ich auch


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> dann darfst Du denen PMs auf Bierdeckel schreiben! Ist bestimmt viel aufregender!  *




GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHHHHHHHHHHHHHLLLLLLLL


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

@all

jipeeeeeee wir sind zora los

@el..................thema........köln........


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rote.zora _
> *
> -------------------------> EXITUS *



...so ein Tag,so wun...

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> [[email protected] und koko   ihr verjagt hier die ganzen mädel`S !!!!!
> wieso???? oder ist das der ultimative härtetest??den es zu bestehen gilt??  [/B]



Oh,das kann ich Dir sagen,El:
In diesem Forum treffen sich radbegeisterte Menschen(also auch Frauen) jeden Alters. Voraussetzung dafür,dass das Forum funktioniert, ist also, dass man etwas über Fahrräder zu erzählen hat oder Fragen bzgl. dieses Themas stellt.
Wenn nun aber jemand(lassen wir die Person in diesem Falle weiblich sein und nennen wir sie z.B. Grüne Amazone) die ganze Zeit kein einziges vernünftiges Posting bzgl. Fahrräder macht,dann nervt das! Wir dürfen nicht vergessen,dass wir auch viele verheiratete Forumsmitglieder haben, und die haben dann echt keine Lust, sich solch ein pubertierendes Gesülze, wie es hier leider in letzter Zeit öfter vorkam, reinzuziehen. Natürlich weiss ich auch, dass grade wir hier im Fertigmacher(und da nehme ich mich sicher nicht raus)oft Bilder von Bunnies gezeigt haben. Im Gegenzug dazu gab es aber auch immer wieder Fotos und Diskussionen bzgl. Fahrrädern. Ausserdem ist es imho ein Unterschied, ob man ein Bild zeigt oder jemanden durch seine Person veranlasst, eindeutig nicht auf Fahrräder bezogene Antworten zu geben. Für so etwas gibt es nun mal eindeutige Foren im WWW oder z.B. den AOL Messenger.
Meiner Meinung nach vergraule ich hier niemanden,wenn sich jemand von selbst disqualifiziert!
Ich habe nichts gegen nette Gespräche(und mehr )mit der holden Weiblichkeit  dazu brauche ich aber weiss Gott kein Mountain-Bike-Forum!
Wie gesagt,meine Meinung!

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

... basti jetzt drei Daumen postet!!!

   

Oder er sagt ... WORD!

Fahrrad sieht übrigens so aus:


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> @el..................thema........köln........ *



tja Basti - ich sag nur Darmstadt ... da gibt es keine Ausrede!!! Da nimmt Dich sicherlich einer meiner netten Eisenschwein-Brüder mit ... Ansonsten Exkommunizierung und sofortiger Ersatz Deiner Person durch einen Anwesenden! 

An alle besorgten - Basit ist ein sehr angenehmer Kommunikations-Partner - der redet viel gesitteter als der postet! Okay als er an Sylvester breit wie ein Otter war da hat er auch ein bisschen gelallt aber wer macht dass nicht ... ! 

phaty


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

WORD


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> tja Basti - ich sag nur Darmstadt ... da gibt es keine Ausrede!!! Da nimmt Dich sicherlich einer meiner netten Eisenschwein-Brüder mit ... Ansonsten Exkommunizierung und sofortiger Ersatz Deiner Person durch einen Anwesenden!
> ...



ohhh mann wenn ich das vebocke....ich weis dann brauch ich hier nimmer mehr auflaufen.....

ich werde alles versuchen dhin zukommen zur not auch IM koffer...
hoffen wir dat die kohle reicht 
25.5>>>>illmenau>>>1. lauf bundesliga DH
31.5/1.6>>>>>darmstadt
7.6>>>>>>metallica
14./15./16.6>>>>>>wilingen
21./22.6>>>>>>>geißkopf>>>Dh meisterschaft des staates D
23.6>>>>>>>kursfahrt amsterdam


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> ohhh mann wenn ich das vebocke....ich weis dann brauch ich hier nimmer mehr auflaufen.....
> ...



Keine Angst Basti - Darmstadt wird billisch ... !!! Ich bring das Futter und Getränke mit und einen Schlafsack wirst Du ja haben ... ! Und was in aller Welt willst Du bei der DH-Bundesliga! Wusste nicht das die Hertha eine Radsportabteilung hat ... !!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Keine Angst Basti - Darmstadt wird billisch ... !!! Ich bring das Futter und Getränke mit und einen Schlafsack wirst Du ja haben ... ! Und was in aller Welt willst Du bei der DH-Bundesliga! Wusste nicht das die Hertha eine Radsportabteilung hat ... !!!
> ...



LOL....nee nee phaty......die haben damit nix zu tun

da wird gefahren(evtl auch MITgefahren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Oh,das kann ich Dir sagen,El:
> ...



Ich weiß gar nicht, was das mit verheiratet oder ledig zu tun hat , ob ich mich mit Mädels "unterhalte" oder nicht. Oder darf ich ab März nicht mehr mit irgendwelchen anderen weiblichen Personen reden, weil ich dann heirate??? 

Egal: Es geht bei Deiner Kritik wohl eher um den Inhalt und der hat mich bisher nicht mehr oder weniger gestört als so manches andere auch.

Als haupsächlich passiver Mitleser weiß ich, dass mich in diesem Thread vor allem Belanglosigkeiten, Schwachsinn oder ab und zu auch mal eine tiefschürfende Erkenntnis erwarten. 
Das ganze wird ab und zu mal durch ein nettes Bildchen mit zwei großen runden Dingern drauf aufgelockert.

Soweit so gut. Wenn ich sowas brauche klicke ich hier rein.  
Ansonsten ignoriere ich den Tread...


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *Als haupsächlich passiver Mitleser ... ignoriere ich den Tread... *



BRÜLLER!!!


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

OHNE WPORTE

basti
*denkt sich seinen teil*


----------



## olli (1. Februar 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> * *



Ach Olli - ich hab mich nur gefragt, wie man als Passiv*leser* den thread ignorieren will ... !  Das hatten wir hier schon öfter - das Statement! Auch die Sache mit Belanglosigkeiten und Schwachsinn und Niveau ...
Aber igrendwo müssen die Durchschnittlich 800 hits pro Tag ja herkommen!

Bei meinem letzen Versuch den thread schliessen zu lassen, habe ich 17 PMs in 20 Minuten bekommen - davon hab ich nur drei Leute gekannt ... !

Und was KOKO meinte, hatte wohl etwas zu viel "Insider-Wissen" (wir reden ja auch "privat" miteinander ... ) Und war daher etwas Missverständlich!

phaty
Herausgeber von "FerdischmacherAction" dem einzig wahren Bergrad-Magazin!


----------



## MacB (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *
> Das ganze wird ab und zu mal durch ein nettes Bildchen mit zwei großen runden Dingern drauf aufgelockert.
> *



Fahrräder - ganz klar  

CU
Mac


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MacB _
> *
> 
> Fahrräder - ganz klar
> ...



Wieder einer der 's verstanden hat ... !


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

alles klar hier muss ich mal wieder eine frage stellen für die ich bestimmt wieder gesteinigt werde

vorgeschichte:

basti hatte ne "komplette" 900-er sti von shimano
OHNE rechten shifter

JETZ:
hat basti den passenden shifter

nun fiel mir auf was mir vorher noch AN KEINER STI aufgefallen ist

an der linken hälfte befindet sich auf der unterseite des shifters NICHTS außer der kleinen kreuzschraube am daumenhebel

und JETZT KOMMTS

auf der rechten unteren shifter seite ist einmal diese kleine schraube am daumenteil 
PLUS eine große schraube mittig von der unterseite.......is das normal...besonders.....anders........ODER mir einfach nur noch nie aufgefallen?


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

mhmmmmmmm

und wenn ich die nebeneinander halte fällt mir auf dat die ne ein bisschsen andere form haben und der rechte "höher" also dicker ist als der linke

sollte ich bisher blind durch die bikewelt gegangen sein oder ist das ein anderer also der 910-er?


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

huiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

und by the way gleich noch die 9500 vollgemacht!

YIPEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

und weil ich die 9500 heute so bildlos ergattert habe 

hier die entschädigung

31-mann-bike


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

SPECIALIZED beach tandem!!!!


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

jetzt kann man erahnen wo rocky die inspiration für den billy b herhaben

aus dem jahre 48


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

ballern und single speeden

na phaty das wär doch was oder
anno 1886


----------



## whoa (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *alles klar hier muss ich mal wieder eine frage stellen für die ich bestimmt wieder gesteinigt werde
> 
> vorgeschichte:
> ...



STI, soll dat klassisch sein..  ..womit kommste als nächstes an.. Bremshebelschaltung alá XTR.
Du alter Technikfetischist! 

seitjehermitdaumisunterwegs 
whoa


----------



## whoa (1. Februar 2003)

Rear Suspension..


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

@all
miene xtr frage steht noch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

DER HASS

*staunt*






wer alle zählt bekommt ein


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ballern und single speeden
> 
> na phaty das wär doch was oder
> ...



*Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeessssssss!!!* 

Das Teil will ich!

phaty
Schwerter zu Zapfhähnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

was sagt an dazu?


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *was sagt an dazu?
> *



Deine Uroma war ja ein ganz schön schlimmer Finger!!!


----------



## odelay (1. Februar 2003)

na dann, auf mehrfachen Wunsch hier nocheinmal das Rad für Sitzriesen, Basketballer etc.





was für eine Schrittlänge braucht man dafür?


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Deine Uroma war ja ein ganz schön schlimmer Finger!!! *



der war net schlecht..........

aber noch nicht der auf den ich gewartet habe


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> der war net schlecht..........
> ...



"Hat die da nen Sattel drauf???"

ANMERKUNG: das ist für mich der schlimmste Frauenfeindliche Witz den es überhaupt gibt! Hab ich als Pubertierender schon gehasst!


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> "Hat die da nen Sattel drauf???"
> ...


nee der auch nicht....na mal warten bis kook und joe kommen denen fält der bestimmt ein.....eher koko.......wenn nicht ists auch net schlimm

by the way der witz ist mies dat stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *na dann, auf mehrfachen Wunsch hier nocheinmal das Rad für Sitzriesen, Basketballer etc.
> 
> 
> was für eine Schrittlänge braucht man dafür? *



... ca. 12 Meter ...


----------



## whoa (1. Februar 2003)

@ alle alice-im-wunderland fans
gratuliere zum nicht-geburtstag.. 

@ alle andern
HILFE!!! Bewahrt uns vor den einfallenden Horden aus dem Norden! 

@ lebaron
du tier, wieviele tastaturen hast du dafür verschlissen?!


----------



## lebaron (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> @ lebaron
> du tier, wieviele tastaturen hast du dafür verschlissen?!  *




GRRRRRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHLLLLLLLLLLLLLl


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2003)

steht jetz bei mir im keller


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2003)

schöne uralte 600er 7fach schaltung


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2003)

nettes heck


----------



## odelay (1. Februar 2003)

Bis auf die Speichenreflektoren, die schwarze Stütze und die Klingel sehr chic.


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2003)

schaltung natürlich am rahmen ;-)


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2003)

saubere muffenlötung eines stahlrahmens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




leider schwer aber mir doch wurscht ;-)


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2003)

was haben die mit den rohren gemacht die haben ja beulen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (1. Februar 2003)

kurbel mit riesen pizzatellern als kettenblättern.


----------



## whoa (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *nettes heck*


oh man, ich liebe diese "ungekürzten" aufgerollten züge!  die sind fast so scharf, wie 3kilometer lange ungekürzte hydraulische züge an 5.000oiro-bikes.. 

p.s. der sattel verhunzt die nette optik, empfehle 'nen turbo (nich zu verwechseln mit turbo b. von "schnapp")!


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> @ alle andern
> HILFE!!! Bewahrt uns vor den einfallenden Horden aus dem Norden!
> *



Ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen wieviel Energie wir in letzter Zeit für die Abwehr von Troll-Angriffen aufbringen müssen!??? Und nur Weiber ... !!!  

Kann mir mal jemand erzählen, warum die Frauen alle CDs oder CheckerPigs fahren? Ich dachte immer dicke Unterrohre wären was für Porsche-Fahrer ...

Aber macht Euch mal keine Sorgen wir haben sie noch alle FERDISCH gemacht!

Früher hat man die Tussis mit der Kredit-Karte in die Stadt geschickt Dessous kaufen - heute gehen Mira und Claudi Abends die Stahlfraktion ärgern ... !
"all you need is a hard dick ..."

phaty

P.S.: wer jetzt die 20 versteckten Insider-Witze und Andeutungen in diesem Posting nicht verstanden hat möge mich bitte mit PMs verschonen!

P.P.S.: Ja ich weiss ich bin ein gaaaaanz schlimmer Chauvi!


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Bis auf die Speichenreflektoren, die schwarze Stütze und die Klingel sehr chic. *


immer ruhig bleiben....iss ja erst heute in mein keller reingerollt  wird sicher noch was passieren drann.Ist übrigens das radel vom zwock  ja die aufgerollten züge sind bei zwocki so sitte

sagt ma wie alt is die 600er die da dranne iss und bekomm ich son rahmenschalthebel auch für 9fach???

@Phaty *schonwiedervorlachemvomstuhlfall*


----------



## Rune Roxx (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *schaltung natürlich am rahmen ;-)
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, jetzt seh ich dein Rad auch mal... Rahmenschaltung fährt Armstrong übrigens auch


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *
> 
> Ah, jetzt seh ich dein Rad auch mal... Rahmenschaltung fährt Armstrong übrigens auch *


ja genau  eben klassisch


----------



## whoa (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> P.S.: wer jetzt die 20 versteckten Insider-Witze und Andeutungen in diesem Posting nicht verstanden hat möge mich bitte mit PMs verschonen!*



ooch schade, wollt grad 'ne pm schicken - nun muss ich wohl doof sterben.. 


holzmedaillistimferdischmacher(einenhinterPSII)


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

Der Typ hat den Rahmen (MIT GABEL) für 50 $ gekauft und restauriert!
Das Sattelrohr war durchgerostet .. (ach?)

Es wird ein Singlespeeder ... ! Die einzig wahre Art einem Klassiker zu huldigen!


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2003)

... Bundeskanzler bin, dann wird aufgeräumt! Nee nicht in Deutschland! ... im Wald!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *was sagt an dazu?
> 
> *



Easy(Minderjährige weglesen!): Wenn die das rechte Bein rübernimmt,ist das Vorderrad weg 

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (2. Februar 2003)

BMX-Tandem ...!??


----------



## joe yeti (2. Februar 2003)

war doch alles nur ein dummer zufall!

ich habe dat nutellabrot nich geklaut!

warum glaubt mir keiner   ich bin ein justizopfer!!


joe


----------



## lebaron (2. Februar 2003)

also männers

auch wenn es nicht mehr viel mehr off topic geht........

ABER basti möchte, dass ihr jetzt auf diesen link klickt www.dhracer.de und euch das interview mit brian lopes durchlest und mir dann sagt dass dieser typ verdammt nochmal recht hat......


freeridedreck wo man hinguckt


basti
*der brian schon immer mochte und noch immer mag*


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> immer ruhig bleiben....iss ja erst heute in mein keller reingerollt  wird sicher noch was passieren drann.Ist übrigens das radel vom zwock  ja die aufgerollten züge sind bei zwocki so sitte
> 
> ...




... das 600 EL ist so von '92-'93, 9-fach hebELsche von DA aktuELl abEL dann blauchst du auch 'nen "jüngELes" schaltwELk ....

wülde dEL chinamann sagen  

wiedELhölen
flo


----------



## whoa (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ABER basti möchte, dass ihr jetzt auf diesen link klickt www.dhracer.de ...*



Was is'n das für 'ne "tolle" Seite? Sehr schön, schön schwarz.. 

Flash suckz..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> Was is'n das für 'ne "tolle" Seite? Sehr schön, schön schwarz..
> ...



och mönsch whoa.............


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Februar 2003)

.... brauchen mehr platz, bastilein 

deshalb ist der "nochnichtclassic" sti ja auch dicker unten  technisch doch einleuchtend .... 8 gänge sind mehr wie 3 gänge deshalb dicker   

klugschiesser
flo


----------



## lebaron (2. Februar 2003)

aber bei GANZ MODERNEN shifter ist das doch auch nicht so.....


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *aber bei GANZ MODERNEN shifter ist das doch auch nicht so..... *



.... logo, sonst wären die modernen ja nicht modern 

modern ist ja alles was flach ist ...... 











so flach wie der gäg
flo


----------



## phatlizard (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *aber bei GANZ MODERNEN shifter ist das doch auch nicht so..... *



Schaltung ...??? hää ...? Braucht man das?

Ach ja und Basti dieser komische Link ... ich dachte plötzlich ich sei in einem Playstation Spiel angekommen ... ! Alles so schön bunt hier ....!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Schaltung ...??? hää ...? Braucht man das?
> ...


menno

sag doch mal einer das der recht hat....mir jedenfalls spricht der ausser seele...........all this f*cking freeride crap.........


----------



## phatlizard (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> menno
> 
> sag doch mal einer das der recht hat....mir jedenfalls spricht der ausser seele...........all this f*cking freeride crap......... *



ja Basti alles klar Brian und Du haben Recht ... ich konnte es allerdings nicht lesen, da soviele bunte kleine Buchstaben nix für alte Männer sind ...


----------



## whoa (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Schaltung ...??? hää ...? Braucht man das?
> ...



@ phaty
bunt.. häääääähhhh????? 
net so viele pillen einwerfen..  ..ick find's  eher farblos!

@ lebaron
welches verf*ckte interview bitte.. ?


----------



## phatlizard (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> @ phaty
> ...



Schwarzseher!!! Besorg Dir mal einen Browser für Männer!


----------



## lebaron (2. Februar 2003)

ja ja so doll sind die äpfel dann wohl doch nichts was?

nee nee jetzt ma butter bei die fische

die weiber hierund in dem bad boy threat.........nee nee zu lustig

@phaty
fettnäpfchen stehen wohl überall...oder wie sollte ich den link zur google suche verstehen? (cd bad boy)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (2. Februar 2003)

Puhhh,...

...Sonntagnachmittag, Schei$$wetter, Hangover, Erkältung, Portishead Roseland NYC live - zum Glück sind wieder 5 Seiten FmA fertisch 

@lebaron: Keine blöden Apfelsprüche, bitte! 

Steinhummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!!

PS: Suche immer noch einen ordentlichen alten schwarzen LX-Umwerfer Topswing/Downpull/28,6


----------



## phatlizard (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ja ja so doll sind die äpfel dann wohl doch nichts was?
> 
> nee nee jetzt ma butter bei die fische
> ...



nun ich habe Claudia nur geholfen die CD Bilder zu finde, die sie gesucht hat! 
Wenn sie die Infos wirklich braucht, dann muss man ja nicht unhöflich sein ... !
Und so ganz unter uns ... mir gefällt das Rad ja ... hihihihi ... aber das erzählen wir nicht weiter ... gelle!! pssssssssssst ...

Und die Äpfel sind schon dolle, ganz offensichtlich hat WHOA einen "Geschmacks-Filter" eingebaut ...! Den brauchs auch ... !

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> * Portishead Roseland NYC live  *



TOP GESCHMACK!!!

Bist Du zuhause erreichbar - oder ist Oma zum Kaffeklatsch da?

phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> TOP GESCHMACK!!!
> ...




RUF!!!! MICH!!!! AN!!!!

Hummer


----------



## Steinhummer (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> TOP GESCHMACK!!!
> phaty *



Danke!  Die Platte ist ein absoluter Allzeit-Immergrün!!!

Hummer (dessen Sonntag bergauf geht, denn grad ist sein neues SW RD-M735 angekommen und flüstert "bau mich an...")

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steinhummer (2. Februar 2003)

@phaty:

Unsere neue FmA-Redaktionsassistentin?

Hummer


----------



## rasaldul (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> PS: Suche immer noch einen ordentlichen alten schwarzen LX-Umwerfer Topswing/Downpull/28,6 *



Wenn´s nicht unbedingt Topswing sein muß hätte ich hier was, richtige Rarität sozusagen....oder ist der zu alt?


----------



## Steinhummer (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> Wenn´s nicht unbedingt Topswing sein muß hätte ich hier was, richtige Rarität sozusagen....oder ist der zu alt? *




Gracias erstmal. Hmm, müsste dann ein Umlenkröllchen montieren... Ob der zu alt ist, weiß ich nicht - keine Ahnung, wie alt mein Schaltwerk ist Ich versuch das mal rauszubekommen. 

Steinhummer (oft ahnungslos)

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (2. Februar 2003)

@Steinhummer
Umlenkröllchen? Der Umwerfer ist schon DownPull (Zug kommt von unten), er ist nur eben auch ein DownSwing (oder vertausche ich das jetzt?)!
P.S.: ist ein FD-M550, wurde so von 1990-1992 verbaut.

rasaldul (ebenfalls manchmal ratlos)


----------



## odelay (2. Februar 2003)

Na typisch, kaum sieht der Lizard ein altes Stahlschwein mit nur einem Gang springt er drauf:


----------



## phatlizard (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Na typisch, kaum sieht der Lizard ein altes Stahlschwein mit nur einem Gang springt er drauf:
> *



OH JA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (2. Februar 2003)

mensch phaty auf dem bild hast du aber eienen ganz schön langen..............


----------



## whoa (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Schwarzseher!!! Besorg Dir mal einen Browser für Männer! *



Da Du ja ausschließlich Mac-User bist werd ich Dir diesen Fauxpas nochmal nachsehen!

Wer würde wohl freiwillig 'ne weitere Hintertür öffnen, wenn er dank Bill schon 20 offene Hintertürchen am Rechner hat.. genau whoa zumindest nich! 

Aber bald krieg ich ja 'ne blaue Bonbonkiste, dann wird alles besser..  naja fast. 

p.s. frag doch mal phil was er von seinem bzw. whoa's browser hält.. trau dich.


----------



## SOKO_KOKO (2. Februar 2003)

Singlespeeder - Deutschland braucht Euch ... !







Ach nee falsche Flagge - ist ja auch egal!  

Für die EM in England gibt es in diesem Jahr eine "Mannschaftsrennen" - und daher auch eine Deutsche Nationalmannschaft! Nee nee nicht vom BDR ...  

Details gibt es im Singlespeeder Forum! 

Infos über die Singlespeed Europameisterschaft  gibt es dort natürlich auch!

Die SOKO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> p.s. frag doch mal phil was er von seinem bzw. whoa's browser hält.. trau dich.  *



hä?
wie darf ich denn das verstehn?
vertrete eben nur die meinung, dass jeder der ernsthaft im web unterwegs sein möchte oder gar beruflich damit zu tun hat, nicht um mozilla und damit um den fortschritlichsten browser herumkommt.
wer etwas anderes behauptet hat schlichtweg unrecht; da gibt es leider nix zu drehn!

mit macs is dass wieder ne andere sache...   
aber der eine liest und der andere zeitung!


translucenttangerinefürtuntenundfürrichtigemännerdenpc,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> hä?
> ...




Ich mach das ganz einfach - ich hab sie alle auf meinem Baby drauf - und was funzt wird benutzt!   
Bald hab ich Jaguar und dann läuft Safari bei mir ... ! Danke Domilein!!! 

Jaguar ... Safari ... Afrika??? 

Jetzt fetzen wir uns auch noch über Browser ... ach nee!

phaty


----------



## whoa (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> hä?
> ...



einfach die letzten 2-3 Seiten lesen, dann klärt sich alles auf.. 

<superklugschei$$mode>
hmm.. ich überleg grad ob ich phaty mal den unterschied zwischen browser und plugin erklären soll.. 
</superklugschei$$mode>


----------



## ibislover (2. Februar 2003)

<superklugschei$$mode>
dann erklären wir ihm noch die vorteile der gecko engine und er wird seinen safari in die steppe schicken!!!    
</superklugschei$$mode>

gruss,
phil


----------



## lebaron (2. Februar 2003)

als ergänzung zu gestern

beide auch als nettes wallpaper zu verwenden


----------



## phatlizard (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> dann erklären wir ihm noch die vorteile der gecko engine *



ach das Ding ... na das hab ich doch auch ... mein Navigator! Damit hab ich die DH Seite doch aufgemacht - tja whoa wer OSX hat ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## odelay (2. Februar 2003)

what's wrong about this?


----------



## phatlizard (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *what's wrong about this?
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm Bastis Strassenrad ... ist doch schön!


----------



## whoa (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *ach das Ding ... na das hab ich doch auch ... mein Navigator! Damit hab ich die DH Seite doch aufgemacht - tja whoa wer OSX hat ist klar im Vorteil! *



mensch phaty, sag lieber nix mehr ohne vorher deinen anwalt (it-spezi) kontaktiert zu haben..


----------



## odelay (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Hmmm Bastis Strassenrad ... ist doch schön! *



Ob er da schon hochkommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> mensch phaty, sag lieber nix mehr ohne vorher deinen anwalt (it-spezi) kontaktiert zu haben..  *



Ach über Computer reg ich mich doch nicht auf - oder über Programme und so ein Zeug - ich hab immerhin einen Mac damit ich nicht nachts mit einem Troubleshooting-Buch ins Bett gehen muss ... "How to fix the 59.000 known bugs in Windows2000" - oder so ... !

phaty

"They say if you play the Windows 2000 CD backward, you can hear satanic words."
"Oh, that´s nothing. If you play it forward it installs Windows 2000."


----------



## whoa (3. Februar 2003)

@ phaty
diesmal verstehst du mich anscheinend nich..  ..aber keine angst ich werd nich weiter drauf rum reiten.


----------



## Horst Link (3. Februar 2003)

hi odelay
na jut erholt? zum thema basti hätte ich auch noch was. ist ja faszinierend wie unser kleiner mann die welt beschäftigt. hier also was für unseren hardcore-bmx-bonty-wannbe:


----------



## phatlizard (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ phaty
> diesmal verstehst du mich anscheinend nich..  *



Seit dem Tag, als ich zum erstenmal Dein Warrior gesehen haben versteh ich Dich nicht ... ich glaub das ist die Grundlage unserer Beziehung ...


----------



## nils (3. Februar 2003)

Den muß ich ja gleich mal weiter verbreiten:


"Auf einer Propaganda-Tournee durch Amerika besucht Präsident George Bush eine Schule und erklärt dort den Schülern seine Regierungspolitik.
Danach bittet er die Kinder, Fragen zu stellen. Der kleine Bob ergreift das Wort:

Herr Präsident, ich habe drei Fragen:

1. Wie haben Sie, obwohl Sie bei der Stimmenauszählung verloren haben, die Wahl trotzdem gewonnen?

2. Warum wollen Sie den Irak ohne Grund angreifen?

3. Denken Sie nicht, das die Bombe auf Hiroshima der größte
terroristische Anschlag aller Zeiten war?

In diesem Moment läutet die Pausenklingel und alle Schüler laufen aus dem Klassenzimmer. Als sie von der Pause zurück kommen, lädt Präsident Bush erneut ein, Fragen zu stellen, und diesmal ergreift Joey das Wort:

Herr Präsident, ich habe fünf Fragen:

1. Wie haben Sie, obwohl Sie bei der Stimmenauszählung verloren haben, die Wahl trotzdem gewonnen?

2. Warum wollen Sie den Irak ohne Grund angreifen?

3. Denken Sie nicht, das die Bombe auf Hiroshima der größte terroristische Angriff aller Zeiten war?

4. Warum hat die Pausenklingel heute 20 Minuten früher geklingelt?

5. Wo ist Bob???"


----------



## lebaron (3. Februar 2003)

.........horst link ......das war ein tiefer tritt in die genitalgegend

odelay........dat mbk....hatten wir schon

phaty.......mist jetzthab ich vergessen was ich schreiben wollte........

naja ........wie dem auch sei ich geht jetzt frühstücken!


----------



## phatlizard (3. Februar 2003)

@nils  

@horst:   - neues Bild von Deinem Bike wär mal angesagt!

@basti:   habt ihr in Brandelburg die 10 Stunden-Woche eingeführt?


----------



## lebaron (3. Februar 2003)

10 stunden woche.......neeeeeeeee FERIEN 1woche+


----------



## phatlizard (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *10 stunden woche.......neeeeeeeee FERIEN 1woche+ *



Vier Wochen nach den Weihnachtsferien???? Und was ist der Anlass? Hat Rosa Luxemburg Geburtstag oder so? Und alles von meinem Solidarbeitrag ...!!!

Ich frag mal bei Eichel nach ob ich den auch direkt an Dich überweisen kann - dann weiss ich wenigstens, dass was anständiges damit gemacht wird! Bei ebay rausgehauen ...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (3. Februar 2003)

absolut classic


----------



## phatlizard (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Devil-Trial _
> *absolut classic  *



 Respekt das ist mal ne Intelligente Provokation ... !
Nicht immer dieser Cracknfail-Terror ... 
Steckt die Sattelstütze noch in Deinem Allerwertesten? Ich bin jetzt echt besorgt!


----------



## lebaron (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Vier Wochen nach den Weihnachtsferien???? Und was ist der Anlass? Hat Rosa Luxemburg Geburtstag oder so? Und alles von meinem Solidarbeitrag ...!!!
> ...



lol

nee "halbjahres oder auch winterferien.........

naja das mit dem solizuschlag wäre ne möglichkeit....


----------



## phatlizard (3. Februar 2003)

Nur weil es schön ist ...

Und für den Mut Lachs-Rosa mit Oliv-Grün zu mischen ... !


----------



## phatlizard (3. Februar 2003)

Neid-Bild des Tages!!!

Arizona *2. Februar 2003* - die Frisur hält ... !


----------



## lebaron (3. Februar 2003)

uiuiuiuiuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

ich muss zugeben lachsrosa gefält mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Neid-Bild des Tages!!!
> 
> Arizona 2. Februar 2003 - die Frisur hält ... !
> *



"Do kamma glei mohl oddendlich droppe gehe" 

Das schlüpferfarbene Sypic ist ein Fall für den Hanni&Nanni-Gedenkpokal...

Steinhummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!!!!


----------



## j.ö.r.g (3. Februar 2003)

weitere dezente Farben aus dem aktuellen Programm eines namhaften US-Herstellers:


----------



## bsg (3. Februar 2003)

lass mich raten:
serotta ?


----------



## onespeed (3. Februar 2003)

hat


----------



## lebaron (3. Februar 2003)

zum purzeltag
an miene lieblings alditüte

hau rein und mach ncihts was wir net auch machen würden


CHEERS


----------



## lebaron (3. Februar 2003)

auch wenn ich gesteinigt werde......


aber was ssagt ihr zu den wahlergebnissen von gestern.........ERSCHRECKEND finde ich


----------



## KIV (3. Februar 2003)

...unkoordinierte Reformversuche kommen dazu:
GERECHT finde ich!
(allerdings ein paar Monate zu spät, aber Stoiber war wirklich nicht der Bringer...)


----------



## luki (3. Februar 2003)

"Mister President, heute nacht hat jemand "Bush is stupid" in den Schnee vor Ihrem Zimmerfenster gepinkelt." Das FBI erhält den Auftrag, den Übeltäter herauszufinden. Der Agent gibt rasch bescheid. "Mister President, es ist der Urin von Donald Rumsfeld, aber es gibt da noch was..." Bush wappnet sich und fragt nach der schlechten Nachricht. "Es ist die Handschrift Ihrer Tochter."


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *hi odelay
> na jut erholt? zum thema basti hätte ich auch noch was. ist ja faszinierend wie unser kleiner mann die welt beschäftigt. hier also was für unseren hardcore-bmx-bonty-wannbe: *



... jaaa und der passt dann auch in der grösse, da kommt er knapp übers oberrohr  

@ browserfetischisten

opera, opera, opera, mozilla - was dann nicht läuft muss ich nicht sehn 

ciao
flo


----------



## ibislover (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> @ browserfetischisten
> 
> ...



na und jetzt rate mal was der opera für ne engine nutzt!?
GENAU, die gecko engine!
du nutzt also mozilla in ner anderen verpackung!  

jetzt is aber gut!  

gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (3. Februar 2003)

hmm.. die einzig akzeptable ie-verpackung für mich..  ..ich glaub ich muss denen mal ein bild vom absolut schärfsten dh-bike ever schicken.. würde farblich auf jeden gut passen.. 

@ flo
opera unterliegt in der whoa-wertung knapp mozilla, aufgrund einiger schwächen bei der darstellung von css. 


ohnetabbrowsingnichlebensfähig


----------



## joe yeti (3. Februar 2003)

heidi halt

       

joe


----------



## roesli (3. Februar 2003)

.....halten auch das hier aus:


----------



## roesli (3. Februar 2003)

..der zweite Schreck:


Die Fotos stammen übrigens von einer Homepage schräger Fahrradrecycler aus - wie könnt's anders sein... - den Staaten...

loht sich auf jeden Fall mal anzugucken und ein wenig dort zu verweilen..... 

http://blf.nonplatonic.com/index.html


----------



## roesli (3. Februar 2003)

..jemand gesagt, in seiner Wohnung habe es zuwenig Platz für Fahrräder?


----------



## roesli (3. Februar 2003)

...bei mir so ausgucken, hätt ich schon längst die Umweltpolizei im Haus.....


----------



## lebaron (4. Februar 2003)

GENAU SO und nicht anders soll es bei mirauch mal aussehen!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *GENAU SO und nicht anders soll es bei mirauch mal aussehen! *



Und dafür baust Du Dir dann die grösste Glasvitrine der Menschheitsgeschichte ...


----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2003)

Moin, Jungs, danke für die netten und meißtens auch ernst gemeinten Glückwünsche...

Mir sehen uns in Kölle - ich freu mich...

@ Koko

und ist mein Care-Paket schon angekommen????


Die Tüte von Aldi-Süd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (4. Februar 2003)

Hi Altitude,

auch von mir noch (nachträglich) alles Gute ! Hoffe Du hast die 16000 Euro Kodak von Deinem Wunschzettel auch bekommen ))

Grüsse
Ben


----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2003)

NEIN!!!!!!!     

Dafür endlich neue Radschuhe - somit ist ein geruchsneutrales Umfeld für meine Mitradler wieder gegeben...


----------



## bsg (4. Februar 2003)

Da fragt sich dann nur wie lange die geruchsneutral bleiben    

Nicht weinen, irgendwann kriegst Du auch eine eigene Kodak (zumindest eine "EasyShare" DX) ...


----------



## rasaldul (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Dafür endlich neue Radschuhe - somit ist ein geruchsneutrales Umfeld für meine Mitradler wieder gegeben... *



Na Gott sei Dank!


----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> Na Gott sei Dank!     *



Für Dich mein Kleiner werd ich die alten Treter nur für die Touren mit Dir reservieren!!!!


----------



## rasaldul (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Für Dich mein Kleiner werd ich die alten Treter nur für die Touren mit Dir reservieren!!!!  *



Na und, ich fahr´ sowieso immer vor Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (4. Februar 2003)

Moin!

Nach dem schlüpferfarbenen Sypic von gestern hier mal wat Leckeres.

@altitude: Glückwunsch nachträglich  Mann, sind hier alle jung...

Steinhummer (steinalt )

ACERO SIEMPRE


----------



## andy1 (4. Februar 2003)

wer will da nicht helfen ?


----------



## andy1 (4. Februar 2003)

soll natürlich mit Rädern / Classic-Bikes zu tun haben...
Ob die Heidi Klum das auch kann ?


----------



## Jeroen (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Nur weil es schön ist ...
> 
> Und für den Mut Lachs-Rosa mit Oliv-Grün zu mischen ... !
> ...



LECKER!!  Sag mal Phaty... gibt es noch mehrere bilder von dieses SyCip?


----------



## lebaron (4. Februar 2003)

ist hier jemand der quadratmeterweise glas bekommt?

ach la lemand der goldene beschläge machen kann ist auch wilkommen


----------



## phatlizard (4. Februar 2003)

Ich hab mal wieder alles total verpeilt ... !!! 

Na dann gibt es eben jetzt noch ein Nach-Geburtstags-Küsschen!






Bis bald Dicker!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *soll natürlich mit Rädern / Classic-Bikes zu tun haben...
> Ob die Heidi Klum das auch kann ? *



Du  kleine Wildsau! Nächstens schickst Du mir solche Tanten erst mal per email zur Vorabnahme!!!!  ... nach drei vier Tagen darf sie dann hoch ...


----------



## onespeed (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> LECKER!!  Sag mal Phaty... gibt es noch mehrere bilder von dieses SyCip? *



apropo LECKER und mehr bilder...






ihr name ist juli rae mitchell und von ihr und ihrem kiss off hätt ich auch gerne noch'n paar bilder... phaty du hast doch so gute kontakte nach übersee  

cheers
andi


----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich hab mal wieder alles total verpeilt ... !!!
> 
> Na dann gibt es eben jetzt noch ein Nach-Geburtstags-Küsschen!
> ...



@Phatyli 

Vielen Dank für den Schmatz
  

aber:

...wer im Porzelanladen einkauft sollte nicht mit Elefanten werfen...   

oder
...ich bewege mich immer noch so elegant wie ein Gazelle - oder wie heist das tier mit den roßen Ohren und dem Rüssel???


----------



## andy1 (4. Februar 2003)

@ onespeed:

lecker, wie die "Dame" auf dem Oberrohr hängt...
ein Schelm wer böses dabei dängd ;-)

wünsche mir auch mehr solche schönen Fotos


@ phaty:

Vorabnahme also?
Musst aber einen großen Drucker haben wenn du sie in voller Größe haben willst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. Februar 2003)

und für die leute die meine threats sonst ignorieren hier aber mitlesen..........

her der link zu bastis ausverkau

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t42376.html


----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2003)

das Du uns als Opfer für dein Schulprojekt "Soziale Marktwirtschaft" gewählt hast....


----------



## peppaman (4. Februar 2003)

@altitude
auch von mir alles gute zum b-day!

da trennt uns ja nicht viel. sogar ein bike hatten wir gemeinsam
 

gruß
andreas


----------



## lebaron (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *das Du uns als Opfer für dein Schulprojekt "Soziale Marktwirtschaft" gewählt hast.... *


LOL


----------



## phatlizard (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> apropo LECKER und mehr bilder...
> ...



Das ist die Enkelin von Mr. Phil Wood - ich hab mal ein Bild von ihrem Oberarm gepostet ... die Phil Wood Nabe mit den Flügeln ... ich glaub Basti ist in sie verliebt! Aber wenn ich den Artikel von Dirt-Rag richtig verstehe, dann mag die keine Jungs!



> _Original geschrieben von Alditüte _
> *...ich bewege mich immer noch so elegant wie ein Gazelle - oder wie heist das tier mit den roßen Ohren und dem Rüssel???
> *



Ottlfried Fischer?


phaty


----------



## lebaron (4. Februar 2003)

ja phaty ..die junge philwood tochter.....die wär schon was.......


----------



## peppaman (4. Februar 2003)

gibt´s auch pix wo man sieht ob sie PHIIIEL WOOD vor der hütte hat?  



geistesblitz_peppaman


----------



## onespeed (4. Februar 2003)

hier noch'n gaaanz klassisches phieeel wood =)


----------



## peppaman (4. Februar 2003)

@lebaron
ich weiß zwar nicht wie groß du bist, aber schau mal hier:

http://spokesmanbicycles.com/site/itemdetails.cfm?ID=566&Catalog=39&sort=Price

@all
wer da etwas bestellt, möge mich doch bitte mal kontaktieren. würde gerne nen salsa-vorbau mitbestellen.

gruß 
peppaman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *@lebaron
> ich weiß zwar nicht wie groß du bist, aber schau mal hier:
> 
> ...



danke für die info nur leider wird mir der spaß zu teuer....und ein echtes schnäppchen ist der rahmen ja so schon nicht..by the way ist er mir zu groß

p.s. hoffe du bekommst deinen vorbau trotzdem


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> danke für die info nur leider wird mir der spaß zu teuer....und ein echtes schnäppchen ist der rahmen ja so schon nicht..by the way ist er mir zu groß
> ...



... träum weiter .....

'nen nigelnagelneuen bonti für $420 als 





> * ... und ein echtes schnäppchen ist der rahmen ja so schon nicht ... *


 zu bezeichnen ist ja schon fast dreist  

du wirst mühe haben gebrauchte für das geld zu kriegen, ich erinnere mich an angebote hier im forum von 1.000 und mehr für einen neuwertigen (tithomas wars glaub ich) ..... 

einen neuen in gr. m gibts hier ab $400, allerdings ist der auch schon ziemlich an der grenze mit der grösse (or = 57,4), grösse s (or = 56,4) wäre optimal. 

sandmännchensorgtfürsüsseträume
flo

  so sah meiner mal aus, aber niemand in d-land war fähig das bonti-silber hinzubekommen


----------



## go-dirt (4. Februar 2003)

pervers!


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Februar 2003)

@go-dirt: Weia,sieht dat kacke aus 

@aldi: Verdammisch,da habsch doch auch glatt dein Geburtstag vergessen Alles Jute nachträglich! Und das Schöne ist: Obwohl du Geburtstag hast,bekomm ich ein Paket von Dir Ist es denn schon unterwegs? Bin schon ganz nervös!

Heute sind schonmal die Felgen gekommen, das KSSSS( Koko's SingleSpeedStahlSchlampe)wird!

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> * zu bezeichnen ist ja schon fast dreist
> 
> du wirst mühe haben gebrauchte für das geld zu kriegen, ich erinnere mich an angebote hier im forum von 1.000 und mehr für einen neuwertigen (tithomas wars glaub ich) .....
> ...



och naja flo ich find das net soooo dreist..in letzter zeit sind die weltmarktpreise für bontys stark gesunken

und da ich momentan für ein bonty genau null euronen habe ist mir das eigentlich auch ziemlich egal denn es gibt im moment wichtigere bikerojkte in meinem leben!

und wenn mann da dann noch zoll und steuern dazu rechnet ist mann schnell mal bei 650$ und das ist finde ich schon SSSEEEEEEEHR hoch

und ganz ehrluch wer 1000 dafür bezahlt hat mien mitleid verdient.......sory aber es ist so...


diskussion beendet!


----------



## Jeroen (4. Februar 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> [[email protected]: Verdammisch,da habsch doch auch glatt dein Geburtstag vergessen Alles Jute nachträglich! Und das Schöne ist: Obwohl du Geburtstag hast,bekomm ich ein Paket von Dir Ist es denn schon unterwegs? Bin schon ganz nervös!
> 
> Heute sind schonmal die Felgen gekommen, das KSSSS( Koko's SingleSpeedStahlSchlampe)wird!
> ...



Moin Koko...

das "Altmetallpaket" hab ich am Montag früh zur Post gebracht - müsste also Heute oder Morgen bei Dir eintrudeln...wenn da - ruf an!!

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> denn es gibt im moment wichtigere bikerojkte in meinem leben!
> ...



Ach ja Basti? Etwa dieser tuntige Bohemian-Muffen-Bomber? Oder was ist ein Bikerojkte? 

@aldi:Jippieh! Ich meld mich,wenn da. Wenn's morgen kommt,kann ich's aber erst Do von der Post abholen.

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Ach ja Basti? Etwa dieser tuntige Bohemian-Muffen-Bomber? Oder was ist ein Bikerojkte?
> ...



SCHÖN wär's wenn das meinPROJEKT wäre


----------



## Jeroen (4. Februar 2003)

Leute.. etwas mal ganz anderes:

WILDERNESS TRAIL BIKES






Ich habe seit einige zeit kontakt mit einige Leute innen WTB und ich bekomme bald ne liste mit alte Teile die es vielleicht noch gibt.

Dah ich nicht alles selber fahren kann, benutzen kann, oder sogar bezahlen kann (....), hier meine Frage ob es sich löhnt teile wie:

- Grease Guard BB's;
- Rollercam teile (nicht ganz sicher);
- Alter kassette naben;
- Steuersatze;

auf bestehlung hier zu importieren? Sofort ich die Liste habe, stehle ich es hier ein. Hoffentlich weisen der WTB leute noch einige schöne sachen für uns zu finden.

Bitte Sag mir was dein wunsch WTB teile sind, sodass ich schauen kann ob es die noch gibt z.B.

Mehr folgt bald!!



Jeroen (the young scavenger  )


----------



## phatlizard (4. Februar 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (5. Februar 2003)

Ich bin echt beeindruckt ... !


----------



## lebaron (5. Februar 2003)

hui......über die brücke würde ich aber auch nur gehen wen's not tut

der boxer da hat sich aber eindeutig in der sportart geirrt
vielleicht haben sie ihm aber auch nur da bahnrad geklaut, oder das EPO


----------



## phatlizard (5. Februar 2003)

Noch 5 Monate bis zur Rückkehr des Erlösers ...!


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2003)

ob er es schaft den kleinen Schorsch aus Texas zur Vernunft zu bringen???? 

Vertrauen wir auf die guten Hollywood-Happy-Ends


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2003)

um diese Volksverblödung "Deutschland sucht den Superstar" zu glotzen...eine blonde Schweizerin:

Sie sollte nur öfters die Klappe halten und nur lächeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *ob er es schaft den kleinen Schorsch aus Texas zur Vernunft zu bringen????
> 
> Vertrauen wir auf die guten Hollywood-Happy-Ends   *



"I know you're out there. I can feel you now. I know that you're afraid. You're afraid of us. You're afraid of change. I don't know the future. I didn't come here to tell you how this is going to end. I came here to tell you how it's going to begin. I'm going to hang up this phone, and then I'm going to show these people what you don't want them to see. I'm going to show them a world....without you. A world without rules and controls. Without borders or boundaries. A world where anything is possible. Where we go from there, is a choice I leave to you." - Neo - The Matrix


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2003)

Kennt Ihr den schon???

Auf einer Propaganda-Tournee durch Amerika besucht Präsident George Bush 
eine Schule und erklärt dort den Schüler seine Regierungspolitik. 
Danach bittet er die Kinder, Fragen zu stellen. Der kleine Bob ergreift das 
Wort: 

Herr Präsident, ich habe drei Fragen: 
1. Wie haben Sie, obwohl Sie bei der Stimmenauszählung verloren 
haben,die Wahl trotzdem gewonnen? 
2. Warum wollen Sie den Irak ohne Grund angreifen? 
3. Denken Sie nicht, das die Bombe auf Hiroshima der größte terroristische 
Anschlag aller Zeiten war? 

In diesem Moment läutet die Pausenklingel und alle Schüler laufen aus 
dem Klassenzimmer. Als sie von der Pause zurück kommen, lädt Präsident Bush 
erneut ein, Fragen zu stellen, und diesmal ergreift Kevin das Wort: 

Herr Präsident, ich habe fünf Fragen: 
1. Wie haben Sie, obwohl Sie bei der Stimmenauszählung verloren haben, die 
Wahl trotzdem gewonnen? 
2. Warum wollen Sie den Irak ohne Grund angreifen? 
3. Denken Sie nicht, das die Bombe auf Hiroshima der größte terroristische 
Angriff aller Zeiten war? 
4. Warum hat die Pausenklingel heute 20 Minuten früher geklingelt? 
5. Wo ist Bob??? 

Warscheinlich schon, oder wurde der schon mal hier gepostet????


----------



## phatlizard (5. Februar 2003)

Ja vor zwei Seiten - immer noch ein Knaller!!!

Man, wenn der Georgy wirklich anfängt zu schiessen, dann wird das hier aber sehr sehr Off Topic!!! Aber ich glaube man muss an allen Fronten gegen Dummheit und Weltmacht-Grössen-Wahn kämpfen! 

Ach ja hab ich Dummheit erwähnt ...???


----------



## phatlizard (5. Februar 2003)

Ein Traum von einem Rad - aber der Besitzer hat die Rahmendecals selbst gemacht und die Gabel-Farbe gewählt ... ich glaub der hat was an den Augen!!!

Trotzdem ... seufz ...

Matt Chester 29" Singlespeeder


----------



## Sylvester (5. Februar 2003)

...fahre ich in die rockys und lass mir einen braten!

!you bet uncle scrooge!


----------



## phatlizard (5. Februar 2003)

@Sylvester: dann stell Dich mal in der Schlange an! 

... ob Disk-Brakes doch Sinn machen ... wenn es pampig wird?


----------



## Steinhummer (5. Februar 2003)

Kurbeln: Heute blau und morgen blau...

Steinhummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2003)

DirtyAlex


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2003)

es geht doch nichts über guten thüringer Schlamm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (5. Februar 2003)

DK-Weichschwanz - wat all jibbt im Westen...

Hummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## Steinhummer (5. Februar 2003)

Einer geht noch... RING OF FIRE!!

Hummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2003)

so ein DK oder Moots Softail würd mich auch noch reizen...


----------



## Steinhummer (5. Februar 2003)

Sorry, ladies & gents, Ring of fire kommt hier!


----------



## Steinhummer (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *so ein DK oder Moots Softail würd mich auch noch reizen... *



Tja, wäre auch "in the Moot" 

Hummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## ibislover (5. Februar 2003)

würd edas hardtail nehmen!     







gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Tja, wäre auch "in the Moot"
> *



3.780,-- US$ .... humpf ... das schmerzt!

Matt Chester 1.000,-- US$ ... ob der für Aldi baut ...???


----------



## Steinhummer (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 3.780,-- US$ .... humpf ... das schmerzt!
> ...



Neulich gabs frische Matt Chester im Pennymarkt, leider nicht in meiner Größe   

Pass ma auf, wenn der Dollar weiter abstürzt, wird auch ein Moots bald bei Rudis Resterampe verschleudert 

Mal im Ernst, fast vier Mille, die ham doch den Schuss nicht gehört...

Steinhummer (für den ein Hartschwanz aus Chitin oder Stahl sein muss, deshalb...)

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## Sylvester (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *@Sylvester: dann stell Dich mal in der Schlange an! *



diese jahr bin ich erstmal bedient - nächstes jahr wäre das ne coole sache... rüberfliegen und abholen. wäre auch witzig, wenn man einen termin macht und bei der entstehung quasi live dabei wäre. und wenn der phaty mitkommt gibts ein gelage und schwestern-chester


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2003)

Phaty, Du hast recht - wie wärs denn mit einem Germans Eingang-Softtail für mich Weichei???


----------



## phatlizard (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *
> 
> diese jahr bin ich erstmal bedient - nächstes jahr wäre das ne coole sache... rüberfliegen und abholen. wäre auch witzig, wenn man einen termin macht und bei der entstehung quasi live dabei wäre. und wenn der phaty mitkommt gibts ein gelage und schwestern-chester  *



Jetzt ganz ohne Quatsch ... der Trip ist schon geplant! Frühjahr 2005 mit Tour nach AZ und Moab ... ! Also ... Phaty-Tours hebt ab ... ! Gelle Joe!!? 

phaty


----------



## Jeroen (5. Februar 2003)

Hmm.. endlich mal ein bischen Sonneschein.. entlich wieder mal besser, kein verkältung....

Heute habe ich meine SS-virginaty verloren  Und schwar auf meine alte alu böck mit ein 36x15 übersetzung.... 

Curtis Mayfield hat mal in 1966 gesungen: "Keep on pushing..." 

_SS macht kinder Froh! Und erwachsene eben so!!  _


----------



## roesli (5. Februar 2003)

..im Oval Office:

Imagine George Bush and Condeleeza Rice are having a meeting in the Oval

Office. Ms. Rice walks in...


George: Condi! Nice to see you. What's happening?
Condi: Sir, I have the report here about the new leader of China.
George: Great. Lay it on me.
Condi: Hu is the new leader of China.
George: That's what I want to know.
Condi: That's what I'm telling you.
George: That's what I'm asking you. Who is the new leader of China?
Condi: Yes.
George: I mean the fellow's name.
Condi: Hu.
George: The guy in China.
Condi: Hu.
George: The new leader of China.
Condi: Hu.
George: The Chinaman!
Condi: Hu is leading China.
George: Now whaddya' asking me for?
Condi: I'm telling you Hu is leading China.
George: Well, I'm asking you. Who is leading China?
Condi: That's the man's name.
George: That's who's name?
Condi: Yes.
George: Will you or will you not tell me the name of the new leader of
China?
Condi: Yes, sir.
George: Yassir? Yassir Arafat is in China? I thought he was in the
Middle East.
Condi: That's correct.
George: Then who is in China?
Condi: Yes, sir.
George: Yassir is in China?
Condi: No, sir.
George: Then who is?
Condi: Yes, sir.
George: Yassir?
Condi: No, sir.
George: Look, Condi. I need to know the name of the new leader of
China.Get me the Secretary General of the U.N. on the phone.
Condi: Kofi?
George: No, thanks.
Condi: You want Kofi?
George: No.
Condi: You don't want Kofi.
George: No. But now that you mention it, I could use a glass of milk.
And then get me the U.N.
Condi: Yes, sir.
George: Not Yassir! The guy at the U.N.
Condi: Kofi?
George: Milk! Will you please make the call?
Condi: And call who?
George: Who is the guy at the U.N?
Condi: Hu is the guy in China.
George: Will you stay out of China?!
Condi: Yes, sir.
George: And stay out of the Middle East! Just get me the guy at the
U.N.
Condi: Kofi.
George: All right! With cream and two sugars. Now get on the phone.


..und ich versteh plötzlich, warum die amerikanische Aussenpolitik manchmal von aussen gesehen etwas schwierig nachvollziehbar ist....


----------



## lebaron (5. Februar 2003)

was ihr hier wieder so alles auftischt.....auch wenn ich die ganzen dk's bis auf das blaue schon mal hatte

phaty....gibts von dem matt noch mehr bilder?


----------



## Steinhummer (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *was ihr hier wieder so alles auftischt.....auch wenn ich die ganzen dk's bis auf das blaue schon mal hatte
> *



Wie konnte mir das nur entfallen bei grad mal 390 Seiten...  
Mittlerweile dürfte hier alles drin sein, was das www an Stahl etc. zu bieten hat 

Steinhummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## lebaron (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Wie konnte mir das nur entfallen bei grad mal 390 Seiten...
> ...



LOL

leider ja...ich finde auch nur noch recht spärlich wirkliche highlights..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2003)

Vielleicht könnte er sich mal einer dieser Puppen annehmen...


----------



## Himalayian (5. Februar 2003)

Wollte mich mal kurz in Eure Irakkrieg Diskussion einklinken.
Ich habe auch schon überlegt an die Demo in Bern am 15.2 zu gehen,aber was bringt es am Ende???Hab ich mein Gewissen beruhigt,oder ändert sich konkret was???Ich persönlich glaube das man nur etwas ändern kann wenn man die Amis an Ihrer empfindlichsten Stelle packt und zwar bei der Wirtschaft.
Ich habe alle meine privaten US -Reisen abgesagt und mache neue Pläne.Das heisst mein Geld geht nicht in US Kriegskassen und wenn andere Leute mitziehen kann das schon wirken.

Wie seht Ihr das???

Gruss
Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure but 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2003)

macht z.b. auch Steelmann


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2003)

von Steelmann machen eine gute Figur...


----------



## Jeroen (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Wie konnte mir das nur entfallen bei grad mal 390 Seiten...
> ...



Diese haben der meisten aber noch nicht gesehen denke ich... Das einzige Beamer DK das ich auf Bilder habe....


----------



## Jeroen (5. Februar 2003)

Ein DK die man auch nicht schnell auf das www finden soll..

Das titan Elysium....


----------



## lebaron (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> Diese haben der meisten aber noch nicht gesehen denke ich... Das einzige Beamer DK das ich auf Bilder habe.... *




gesehen schon , nur noch nicht gepostet


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2003)

machen auch sehr schöne Bike im Style der frühen Salsa's


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *  *



Schön auch die lederstrumpfmäßigen Lenkerfransen - fand ich bei den Harley-Willis immer schon stilvoll deluxe   

Steinhummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!!


----------



## peppaman (5. Februar 2003)

u.a. zum thema kriegskasse:

ich finde wir sollten/bräuchten nicht so doll um die kleinen amerikanischen custombauer herum tanzen. 
nichts gegen die genannten firmen (da träum ich selber von).

gibt es in unseren breiten nicht auch ein paar cool bis kultige customschmieden die unserem "spirit" gerecht werden?

wo sind die schönen wiesmänner und pulcros und nölls?

seht ihr das auch so, dass bis auf pulcro die meisten schmieden bei uns sich eher so´n edel-highend-intellektuelles-image geben.

das ist alles weit von einem soulcraft/if-image entfernt.

aber wenn man mal auf die autobahn schaut und beim zählen der schwarzen, silbernen, grauen , etc....schleudern wieder über tausend kommt, merkt man wieder, dass es hier nicht viel kultiges abzusetzen gibt.

lieber edel-teuer-understatement-bloß-nicht-auffallen, als edel-teuer+farbe-die-die-stimmung-beim-benutzen-wiederspiegelt
(ja, mein explosif ist da kein leuchtendes beispiel, aber ich war ja erst mal froh das es wieder aus stahl ist.)

hat nu jemand geschnallt was ich meine?
think global- act local...oder so

kauft euch mal beim florian und dem karsten ein paar rahmen und lasst sie in farben lackieren die SPASS machen und einen nicht nur in ehrfurcht erstarren lassen.

....so, jetzt nicht wieder den roten faden verlieren....

viel spass
peppaman


----------



## onespeed (5. Februar 2003)

farben die spass machen


----------



## onespeed (5. Februar 2003)

bild vergessen


----------



## onespeed (5. Februar 2003)

und weil's so schön war...


----------



## peppaman (5. Februar 2003)

genau das meine ich 

aber so wie die strasse aussieht, wird es wohl us of a sein?!


wer fährt hier so etwas? (von den grellow-eddies abgesehen!)

los jetzt, hosen runter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## go-dirt (5. Februar 2003)

noch sone dreckschleuder...


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2003)

aber die Kurbeln....


----------



## andy1 (5. Februar 2003)

nur so


----------



## go-dirt (5. Februar 2003)

alex, dazu ist es doch da, oder? hab genug räder die nur rumstehn und einfach schön seien dürfen. 
aber bei der letzten schlammschlacht habe ich mir das precision SW verbogen. mal schnell 200,- verbördelt... rotz und wasser
was gibts an den kurbeln auszusetzten, ausserdem coda-logo*würg*?

der nilz


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2003)

Das mit dem Schltwerk tut mir echt leid...

ICh persönlich vinde, daß die Kurbeln für einen eleganten und filigranen Titanrahmen viel zu grob und wuchtig sind...

..ist aber meine persönliche Meinung... 

P.S: Ich hätt noch ein paar silberner PBC-Kurbeln in der Vitrine - ich bin leider zu Fett dafür!!


----------



## andy1 (5. Februar 2003)

ein beachtenswerter Link (keine Klickfalle oder so), schauts euch an und urteilt selbst.

was für den Geniesser nach der Tour:

http://www.mp-raiker.de/flash/bier.swf


----------



## go-dirt (5. Februar 2003)

da hast du allerdings recht! sie sind wirklich etwas "fett" für den rahmen. 

und das schaltwerk habe ich mir damals extra aus dem grunde gekauft, falls mal was kaputt geht, kann man es einfach austasuchen. aber pustekuchen, es gibt keine ersatzteile, ausser einem neuen kompletten Sw!


----------



## go-dirt (5. Februar 2003)

@andy1

aber ein scotch nach der tour kommt auch gut...


----------



## Jeroen (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *bild vergessen  *



Netter Phil Wood.. made @ SyCip....


----------



## phatlizard (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *genau das meine ich
> 
> aber so wie die strasse aussieht, wird es wohl us of a sein?!
> ...



Ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich! *



Nein,Dicker...du machst alles damit,nur nicht fahren
Hmmmm,da es ja neben deinem Bett steht,kommt die Sache mit 'Hosen runter' wohl näher ran,oder

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *u.a. zum thema kriegskasse:
> 
> ich finde wir sollten/bräuchten nicht so doll um die kleinen amerikanischen custombauer herum tanzen.
> ...



NEIN - und die Welt weiss, wie sehr ich meine GERMANS verehre! 
Man kann Soul nicht produzieren - weil man nicht weiss was es ist oder wie es aussieht! Kann es Deutsche Beatles geben? Deutsches Kino? Deutsches Savoir Vivre ... ? Nö ... immer nur so ein bisschen ...! Der Stallgeruch bleibt! Wenn es nur um Qulität ginge dann hätten es 50% der Firmen über deren Teile wir auf ebay Preiskriege führen nie nach Deutschland geschafft ... ! Das wissen wir doch alle ... !

Und nun meine Lieben Welt-Ökonome und US-Boykotteuer!!! Richtig putzig das! USA hat einen so grossen Binnenmarkt, dass die sich einen Dreck darum scheren, wieviel Leute Geld reinschleppen! Andersrum ist es so, dass unsere Wirtschaft den Absatzmarkt dort braucht! Jetzt wo der Dollar runtergeht, wird es schon wieder eng für unsere Exporte!

Demonstrieren ist nicht wichtig - sondern *lebensnotwendig!* Dadurch bekommen die Bush-Gegner im Lande Auftrieb und Mut - denen erzählt man nämlich, dass die ganze Welt hinter ihnen steht - nur das alte Europa nicht!
Man erinnere sich allerdings an die Art und Weise wie der kleine Dubbleju gewählt wurde - durch Betrug! Seine "Zustimmungswerte" sind bei 50% - vor einem Jahr war das noch 90% ... was ihn stoppen kann sind nur die eigenen Leute - die eigenen Sympatiewerte! Der will nämlich wiedergewählt werden!

Also raus auf die Strasse und den ausgestreckten Mittelfinger gen Westen zeigen!

*Wir sind das Volk!* 

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> NEIN - und die Welt weiss, wie sehr ich meine GERMANS verehre!
> *


Und wie gerne ich es fahre


> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Kann es Deutsche Beatles geben? *


Ja:RAMMSTEIN

Gruß Koko


----------



## Staabi (5. Februar 2003)

@ Steinhummer


Gerade fällt mir auf, das es neben dem bekannten B 52's Titel noch einen Song gibt, der nach unserem Herrn Lobster benannt ist:

Smashing Pumpkins: Hummer  

Bin gerade dabei, mal meine Smashing Pumpkins und Faith No More CDs als MP3 zu speichen (dauert, denn ich habe alle, dafür fange ich heute aber nicht mehr mit meinen Peter Gabriel CDs an), damit das Auto-Sampler-basteln schneller geht, daher der kurze Zwischeneinwurf

Und dann gibt es ja da noch so ein Auto... Wird man ja demnächst wieder häufiger im TV sehen . 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## phatlizard (5. Februar 2003)

Ach Staabi, ich bin ja so stolz auf Dich - das war Dein allererster 100%iger Off-Topic-Post im Ferdischmacher ... !  

phaty
hat heute Amazon-Paket bekommen: Norah Jones


----------



## onespeed (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *phaty
> hat heute Amazon-Paket bekommen: Norah Jones  *



norah jones... seeeehr lecker, kannn die auch radfahr'n, biertrinken und singen?







ps: stammtisch waaaaahhhr wieder seeeeehhhhr fein!


----------



## andy1 (5. Februar 2003)

noch was für die Männerseite (ruhig bleiben, Hose zulasssen)...
denke für den Teilethread isses auch was aber...

was isses ????   

Achso zum Biertrinken und singen:

 http://www.mp-raiker.de/flash/bier.swf 

(denke mal mit DSL lädt sich das Intro schneller


----------



## Staabi (5. Februar 2003)

Hey,

warum hat Ravi Shankar eigentlich nicht seine Tochter mit zum Konzert gebracht als ich ihn 1993 bei Peter Gabriel live gesehen habe? Sauerei  






Das ist nämlich der Papa von Norah Jones. Glaubt man irgendwie auch kaum


----------



## phatlizard (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> norah jones... seeeehr lecker, kannn die auch radfahr'n, biertrinken und singen?
> ...



Also mir reicht eigentlich das sie gut aussieht - aber die singt auch noch verdammt gut ... ! Allerdings allzu depressiv darf man nicht sein ... sonst sinkt man zu tief ab! Frauen aus India (okay 50%) sehr lecker ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (5. Februar 2003)

Wo wir gerade bei Musik sind:

http://www.innernet.net/psipsy42/hubbazoot.mp3



Ihr werdet mich dafür hassen


----------



## onespeed (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *noch was für die Männerseite (ruhig bleiben, Hose zulasssen)...
> denke für den Teilethread isses auch was aber...
> 
> ...



muss wohl noch aus der kontagan zeit stammen


----------



## Staabi (5. Februar 2003)

@Andy1:

Hmm, ich glaube, das ist von Suntour. Ich kann mich dunkel an irgendeine Tour aus den 80ern erinnern, wo das drin war


----------



## phatlizard (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Wo wir gerade bei Musik sind:
> 
> http://www.innernet.net/psipsy42/hubbazoot.mp3
> ...



Stimmt!


----------



## andy1 (6. Februar 2003)

@ Staabi,

ja richtig, ein Tour-Sonderheft von 88 oder 89, MTB II oder so.
Habs noch rumliegen, sogar noch ein Exemplar extra zum abgeben (das Heft).
Von den Schaltwerken hab ich zwar auch 2 aber wollte sie schon behalten zumal sie den Fehler haben dass die Schaltzugbefestigung wohl nicht sehr haltbar war. Dies hat aber dann den guten Zustand der Schaltwerke zur Ursache. Man würde sie wohl wieder zum Laufen bekommen.

Die Schaltwerke waren mal an japanischen (?) Nishikirädern verbaut, hat die nicht Brüdelmann mal eingeführt ?
Man hört jedenfalls kaum noch was von Nishiki im Retrobereich(keine Qualität oder selten?).
Würde eigentlich gern mal wissen was bei der Komplettgruppe alles dabei war und mal so ein Rad aufbauen und fahren.

Ein ehem Cheffe vom Radladen hat erzählt er hätte so ein Rad mit der Schaltung mal geschenkt bekommen wegen irgendwas und das Schaltwerk wurde ihm ganz schnell geklaut/abgebaut.


----------



## Staabi (6. Februar 2003)

> Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (6. Februar 2003)

zu später Stunde sei es erlaubt, ein Gutenachschmakerl zum träumen (und manchen wird sie im Albtraum verfolgen):

strebonbike


----------



## andy1 (6. Februar 2003)

Ihr werdet mir für diesen Song danken:

http://www.tscneuses.de/TheKetShopSong112.mp3
(Ach werd´des schee)

hier etwas kürzer:
http://www.tscneuses.de/TheKetShopSong64.mp3

wenns net klappt von der Seite hier rechts oben:
http://www.tscneuses.de/Startseitea.htm

hab eigentlich lange danach gesucht...

nicht gleich nach den ersten Takten abbrechen, erstmal auf den Text warten !


----------



## nils (6. Februar 2003)

Hab ich KT-WR Teil gefunden:

Der UN-Botschafter von Saudi Arabien hat gerade eine Rede beendet und geht nach draussen in die Lobby wo er Präsident Bush trifft. Sie schütteln sich die Hände und als sie zusammen weitergehen, fragt der Saudi: "Wissen Sie, ich habe eine Frage wegen etwas, das ich in Amerika gesehen habe."
Präsident Bush sagt: "Nun, eure Eminenz, was immer ich auch für Sie tun kann will ich gerne tun."
Der Saudi flüstert: "Mein Sohn hat diese "Star Trek" Serie gesehen, und
darin gibt es Russen, Schwarze und Asiaten, aber keine Araber. Er ist darüber sehr aufgebracht. Er versteht nicht, warum es in Star Trek keine Araber gibt."
Präsident Bush lacht, lehnt sich näher an den Saudi heran und flüstert zurück: "Das kommt daher, weil es in der Zukunft spielt ...."


----------



## andy1 (6. Februar 2003)

mach ich jetzt (fast) Alleinunterhalter oda wadd ?

Faules Gesindel... 

OK, ich darf ja noch mit meinem neuen Kreuzband zuhause rumlungern !
Deshalb gibts wohl heut abend jede Menge in Ebay (macht auch Arbeit)


----------



## phatlizard (6. Februar 2003)

Tja Andy Du hast ja auch eine Menge aufzuholen!!!

phatlizard 	2208
lebaron 	2026
Kokopelli 	783
whoa 	570
itz 	494
joe yeti 	385
DocSnyder 	268
bsg 	242
Altitude 	218
rob 	174
floibex 	164
el-diabolo 	131
Steinhummer 	119
polo 	117
onespeed 	107
yetilover 	94
odelay 	74
rasaldul 	69
Hoerni 	67
go-dirt 	66
lucy 	61
Staabi 	58
Sylvester 	58
roesli 	56
Jeroen 	55
D666mster 	46
SteffenScott 	44
Coffee 	42
raymund 	40
cdeger 	40
nils 	38
grumpf 	37
nik 	36
rikman 	33
Triple F 	31
keller is voll. 	31
RMI 	25
PrimOChris 	24
DickHard 	24
Vaclav 	23
nutallabrot 	21
cannonbabe 	21
rote.zora 	20
singlestoph 	19
BreezerUwe 	17
MacB 	16
Andy1 	16


----------



## whoa (6. Februar 2003)

@ phaty
kannst du mir bitte mal die mail von rudi's freundin (thema.. bush, irak, usw.) per pm schicken.. oder einfach hier nochma abdrucken.. ich brauch den text ma.. hab leider keene zeit den thread zu durchsuchen

thanx a lot


----------



## Steinhummer (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *@ Steinhummer
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Staabi,

Stimmt, Hummer von den Pumpkins.. Tolle Kapelle!    Hab ich alle 

Faith No More dito  Aber im ollen Pöschoh (hat ja CD ) hör ich lieber Count Basie, Canonball Adderley  & Konsorten 

Auto? TV? Ich aabe gar keine TV! Welche Auto?

Steinhummer (offtopic ruhls)

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2003)

Krieg ich noch....


----------



## andy1 (6. Februar 2003)

ups...

wie gut dass es nur diesen Thread betrifft 

sonst müsste ich mir stark überlegen warum ich das Forum als Anfangsseite festgelegt habe !!! (Sorry Staabi, vorher wars MTB-Classic aber das gehört ja alles zusammen...)

werde mich hier jetzt mal ein klein wenig nach vorn arbeiten.

Mol gugge ob isch net noch e schee Foddo hab´ *such*

Da davo´ wüsst ich gern mehr:


----------



## phatlizard (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ phaty
> kannst du mir bitte mal die mail von rudi's freundin (thema.. bush, irak, usw.) per pm schicken.. oder einfach hier nochma abdrucken.. ich brauch den text ma.. hab leider keene zeit den thread zu durchsuchen
> 
> thanx a lot  *



you are welcome ...

Hi Christian -
 
You don't know me - I'm Rudy's wife, Aimee. I know this may sound strange, but I need to send a message to Europe and the rest of the world and I only know two people in other countries. You being one of them.
 
I just want to tell anyone in Europe that I'm so grateful for your nations' stances on what's going on in this country. Please, tell everyone you know to stand firm against the Bush administration's insanity!! Please support peace in any way that you can!! I'm almost in personal despair over this, and my only hope has been in  Germany and France's outspoken opposition. Please, keep it up!
 
I don't know if you know this over there, but there have been thousands of BIG protests in this country, from coast to coast, and they are not being covered by the news! People are afraid to speak openly here - several university professors have been FIRED since 9/11 for just QUESTIONING the bombings in Afghanistan and other bush policies. We are being censored here. I need the rest of the world to know that the news they're getting about what the American people want is probably false.
 
Bush has the audacity to say that we speak with a unified voice, and it's a complete lie. I feel like I'm on a runaway train with a madman at the steering wheel. I hope you don't think this is too weird to be telling you this! I don't know what else to do! I just want you to know that I'll always be grateful for you guys speaking with a voice of reason. Keep it up! Keep it up!
 

-Aimee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (6. Februar 2003)

Und Deutschland steht jetzt schon auf einer Stufe mit Libyen und Kuba - Rumsfeld, ein Mann mit Augenmaß 

Rumsfeld, Wolfowitz, Ashcroft - da fällt mir nur Zappa ein: "religious fanatic sharks"!

Steinhummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!!


----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2003)




----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)

ich bin zutiefst gerührt


DER FERTIGMACHER LEBT.....mehr als je zuvor

staabi geh off topic wie ich es nicht besser könnte

whoa ist an weibern und politik interessiert

steinhummer, alditüte und co. würden bush am liebsten in der luft zerreißen

mit andy ist ein "alter" klassiker der alten garde wieder an bord und macht fleißig mit
und mitten im getümmel der papi und koko



SO UND JETZT BIN ICH AUCH WIEDER DA

.......home sweet home.......


----------



## ibislover (6. Februar 2003)

shari kain

/phil


----------



## ibislover (6. Februar 2003)

und ne unbekannte cannondale fahrerin!  

/phil


----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2003)

- träum ich oder bin ich im falschen Film?????    

Was soll den dass???? oder ist das ein Fake???  

@baschti
Schon wieder so früh Schule aus???

Hast Du schon die Hausaufgaben und die Strafarbeiten gemacht???


----------



## ibislover (6. Februar 2003)

nee, das ist echt!
salsa hat doch nur noch den nahmen mit früher gemeinsam. sonst ist da nix mehr so wie damals.
leider.

gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Und Deutschland steht jetzt schon auf einer Stufe mit Libyen und Kuba - Rumsfeld, ein Mann mit Augenmaß
> 
> Rumsfeld, Wolfowitz, Ashcroft - da fällt mir nur Zappa ein: "religious fanatic sharks"!
> ...








"Die Aussenpolitik der Bundesregierung hat Deutschland in die Isolation getrieben!"

Genau *da* will ich stehen Angie ... wie ein Fels!!!

Hochachtungsvoll

Phat Lizard


----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *nee, das ist echt!
> salsa hat doch nur noch den nahmen mit früher gemeinsam. sonst ist da nix mehr so wie damals.
> leider.
> ...



Ich glaub Ross läuft Amok wenn er das sieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *- träum ich oder bin ich im falschen Film?????
> 
> Was soll den dass???? oder ist das ein Fake???
> *



Interbike 2002 - gab es einen extra thread zu ... aber da hast Du mal wieder Skispringer fotografiert oder kopulierende Hunde ...


----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Interbike 2002 - gab es einen extra thread zu ... aber da hast Du mal wieder Skispringer fotografiert oder kopulierende Hunde ... *



Glaub mir Großer ich wäre lieber auf die Interbike gefahren, als mir den Arsch bei irgendwelchen Wintersportevents abzufrieren...

Schlittenhunderennen knipse ich für mein Leben gern - aber wenn se kopulieren knipse ich nicht - auch die Fellmonster haben ein wenig Privatsphäre verdient


----------



## j.ö.r.g (6. Februar 2003)

und hier meinereiner - leider spritz das Wasser nicht so toll :-(


----------



## phatlizard (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von j.ö.r.g _
> *und hier meinereiner - leider spritz das Wasser nicht so toll :-( *



Tja Jörg, wir haben bei Shari auch nicht wirklich auf das spritzende Wasser geschaut - aber dank Dir haben die Passiv-Lesenden Mädels auch mal was nettes zum geniessen - gestählter Männerkörper!!! ...


----------



## j.ö.r.g (6. Februar 2003)

@steinhummer

Staabi meint diese Klitsche?!


----------



## phatlizard (6. Februar 2003)

... der CD-Konkurs-Thread ... ach egal hier geht's auch ... !

Wir könnten ja zusammenlegen und mitsteigern!!


Cannondale Latest


Cannondale has received interim approval from the bankruptcy court handling its Chapter 11 proceedings to borrow up to $4.9 m to keep the business running. And, in a letter to "our customers; past, present and future...", Cannondale's founder and president said that supplies of components were in better shape than before the bankruptcy filing and that companies such as Harley-Davidson, Macy's, and Toys 'R' Us have been strengthened after coming out the other end of Chapter 11. 

The debtor-in-possession loan is provided by CIT Group/Business Credit Inc. and noteholder Pegasus Partners. Under the financing deal, Cannondale is required to repay CIT Group $688,900 in advances made prior to its bankruptcy. 

Pegasus is willing to advance Cannondale half of the money it needs to operate in connection with a budget that was worked out between Pegasus and CIT Group. Cannondale already owes $19.5 million to CIT Group from pre-bankruptcy loans and also owes about $25 million to Pegasus in pre-petition loans. 

With Pegasus as the 'stalking horse', other companies will be able to bid for Cannondale in a court hearing in mid-March. 

Court papers said an initial deposit of $500,000 is needed to purchase all the assets - motorcycle as well as bicycle - with a total price tag of $60 million. Other parties wishing to bid on both sets of assets must start the bidding process at $250,000. 

Interest in the bicycle assets alone would also require an initial deposit of $500,000, with a total price tag of $57.2 million. Other interested parties would have to start bidding at $250,000. 

The motorcycle assets alone would require an initial deposit of $250,000, with a total price tag of $2.8 million. The bidding would start at $100,000. 

Court papers said the bids are due by March 11 and should be sent to Cannondale's offices in Bethel, Conn. The auction is scheduled to take place on March 13 at Cannondale in Bethel. 

The proposed buyer, who isn't identified in court documents, is requesting a breakup fee of $1.3 million if another party submits the winning bid. 

Court papers also said that if the assets are sold separately, $1.2 million has been allotted for the bicycle assets and a mere $58,500 has been allotted for the motorcycle assets. 

Cannondale's Chapter 11 petition listed $114 million in assets and $105 million in debts. 

To stem any fears that the corporation is about to disappear, Joe Montgomery, founder and president of Cannondale, wrote an open letter to "our customers; past, present and future." 


"It is critical that you know that our bicycle division is not going out of business. Our goal is to preserve and strengthen our core bicycle business so that we can continue to produce innovative cycling products, just as we have throughout the duration of the motorsports project. 

"For our customers and dealers, our intention is that the filing will hardly be noticed at all. 

"We hope that the only difference you'll notice will be an anticipated improvement in our performance. With our interim financing in place, we're actually in a better position to order parts from our suppliers than we have been in recent months. As a result, we're looking forward to smoothing out our production and delivery of bicycles. Without the distraction of motorsports, we'll also be much more focused on bringing new, innovative technologies to market. 

"Many companies that have filed for reorganization - including Harley-Davidson, Macy's, and Toys 'R' Us - have strengthened their businesses and are performing very well today. We're very hopeful and optimistic that ours will be a similar success story. In the meantime, our plan is to provide our customers and dealers with the best possible service and support." 

Author - Singletrack ©


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von j.ö.r.g _
> *@steinhummer
> 
> Staabi meint diese Klitsche?! *



das nennst du klitsche.........

das ist ja wohl DAS ultimative ........bastimobil......


----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)

hab den artikel zwar nur kurz überflogen.......

aber wurde pegasus nicht vor einiger WENIGER zeit an TREK verkauft????


----------



## phatlizard (6. Februar 2003)

Ein Typ aus Florida auf dem Weg zum Südpol .... dazu sag ich jetzt mal garnix!


----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)

ach ja dieser mr. hanebrink ist schon ein wilder.....was hat der schon für geile teile gebaut......


----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2003)

warum ich die Pulka immer von nem Husky ziehen lasse...

cooles Zelt hab ich auch!!! 

Gibts für die Hanebrink-Bkies eigentlich einen Deutschlandvertrieb???


----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)

basti proudly presents...........

dan handebrink's .............thingy


----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)

www.bike-attack.com bzw. .de

einfach mal der guten kitty ne mail schicken und dann kannst du auch das hier bestellen


----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)




----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)




----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *www.bike-attack.com bzw. .de
> 
> einfach mal der guten kitty ne mail schicken und dann kannst du auch das hier bestellen
> ...



Basti, Basti...

wenn ich über 200 mm Federweg will, dann kauf ich mir ne KTM oder ne Husaberg - aber doch kein ordinäres Fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)

ein basti.......moped


----------



## phatlizard (6. Februar 2003)

Bast läufst Du Dich schon warm für die Unsterblichkeit? Das 10.000. Posting?
Denk dran Powerposting verboten ... hoffen und beten!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2003)

wer stiftet dieses Mal was????


----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)

naja wir haben ja noch knapp 250 ........
und ich bin dann doch bestimmt eh wieder net zu hause....


entweder bin  ich mal wieder feiern...saufen....schlafen .... oder sitze in der schule.....


WE'LL SEE


----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *wer stiftet dieses Mal was???? *


na ganz klar andy stiftet mir seine hershey...


----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)

wir haben wieder die nacht zum tag gemacht
ich nehm' mein frühstück abends um acht
gedanken fließen zäh wie kaugummi
mein kopf ist schwer wie blei, mir zittern die knie
gelallte schwüre in rotblauem licht
vierzigprozentiges gleichgewicht
graue Zellen in weicher explosion
sonnenaufgangs- und untergangsvision
was ist los, was ist passiert?
ich hab' bloß meine nerven massiert
alkohol
ist dein sanitäter in der not
alkohol
ist dein fallschirm und dein rettungsboot
alkohol
ist das drahtseil, auf dem du stehst
alkohol, alkohol
die nobelscene träumt vom kokain
und auf dem schulklo riecht's nach gras
der apotheker nimmt valium und speed
und wenn es dunkel wird, greifen sie zum glas
was ist los, was ist passiert?
ich hab' bloß meine nerven massiert
alkohol
ist dein sanitäter in der not
alkohol
ist dein fallschirm und dein rettungsboot
alkohol
ist das drahtseil, auf dem du stehst
alkohol
ist das schiff, mit dem du untergehst
alkohol
ist dein sanitäter in der not
alkohol
ist dein fallschirm und dein rettungsboot
alkohol
ist das dressing für deinen kopfsalst
alkohol, alkohol


----------



## Steinhummer (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von j.ö.r.g _
> *@steinhummer
> 
> Staabi meint diese Klitsche?! *



Die Zivilversion sucks, wenn, dann muss der 6,2-l-Diesel der Army-Ausführung drin sein!
ams-Testverbrauch des Zivil-Hummer: 35+ Liter/100! Is klar: Wenn sich alle im SUV-gas guzzler durch den Großstadtdschungel zur Arbeit kämpfen, sollte man sich beizeiten ein paar Ölquellen sichern... 

Steinhummer


----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)

mit platz für bastis bontysammlung


----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)

benutzt man den richtig.......


----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)

oder so







basti
*der jetzt schwimmen geht*


----------



## j.ö.r.g (6. Februar 2003)

Basti, du mußt aber aufpassen mit der Stretch-Limo!!! Die verlieren gern die Motorhaube.


----------



## Steinhummer (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *mit platz für bastis bontysammlung
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du ein Auto mit Platz für deine Bonty-Sammlung brauchst, kauf dir doch nen Fiat Bambino    

Steinhummer (legt den Fühler in die Wunde 

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## phatlizard (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Wenn du ein Auto mit Platz für deine Bonty-Sammlung brauchst, kauf dir doch nen Fiat Bambino
> ...










Da ist der Basti schmerzunempfindlich ... !


----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2003)

...ein guter alter Landy in Action...

...so einen hab ich auch, aber mit löchrigen Stoffdach und nun ist die Karre voller Schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *...ein guter alter Landy in Action...
> 
> ...so einen hab ich auch, aber mit löchrigen Stoffdach und nun ist die Karre voller Schnee...   *



Bloody fu*king hell we are not amused!


----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Bloody fu*king hell we are not amused!
> ...



Kurze Vorgeschichte:

Mich hat gestern Abend meine Oma angerufen und mir mitgeteilt, daß das Baumarktzelt unter dem der Landy sthet, die 50 cm oberfränkischen Schnee nicht überlebt hat  und nun mitsamt Schnee den Landy einhüllt - und das Verdeck hatte schon genug Risse...  

Kein Problem, die Karre ist ja zu 95% aus ALU... 

Nun werd ich doch ein neues Verdeck beim Sattler beauftragen und die Karre im Frühjahr reanimieren...vielleicht nutz ich Ihn wirklich als Sommerauto...hoffentlich springt er noch an...


----------



## rasaldul (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Kurze Vorgeschichte:
> ...



Zur Not wird er umgerüstet: auf 1FG!!!!


----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> Zur Not wird er umgerüstet: auf 1FG!!!! *



Mei der Rasaldul...

..Späßle gmacht...


----------



## rasaldul (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Mei der Rasaldul...
> ...



Jah, Witzischkeit kennt keine Grenzen..... langsam dreh´ ich wohl hohl bei meiner Arbeit 

P.S.: Coole Zweitkategorie hat der Bursche hier gewählt http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2705619840&category=2904 

Phaty, it´s your turn!


----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2003)

Seit wann wissen die Jungs von Specialized über die PLäne von George W. bescheid...

Oder warum trainierten die schon damals mit Masken????


----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2003)

und dieses Bild ist für unseren Passivleser - vielleicht gibts dann mal wieder einen Kommentar...

Ich spiel jetzt nimmer mit....


----------



## oropeza (6. Februar 2003)

Also, wenn sich denn mal Nachwuchs einstellen sollte, hier mein Tip für die Titanomaten...







Ich weiß, gab´s schon mal auf ebay


----------



## andy1 (6. Februar 2003)

SUV´s sind mit Schuld am Krieg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (6. Februar 2003)

er kennt die denne?

joe


----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)

klarer fall für basti

so schön wackelt nur jenny mit dem schwanz


----------



## lebaron (6. Februar 2003)

das neue metallica album wird den tiel

ST. ANGER haben

erscheinen wird es 3 tage nach dem konzert in berlin am 10.6.03

mann ich bin jetzt schon sowas von gespannt...und hab schon überlegt mir eins vorzubestellen


basti
*der sich ein loch in den aller wertesten freut*


----------



## DocSnyder (6. Februar 2003)

Armstrong kritisiert Kriegspläne

http://www.n-tv.de/3098759.html


P.S. Hat mich eigentlich niemand vermisst?


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Februar 2003)

So Mädels, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!
An die Helden,die Karneval bei mir nächtigen werden: Das hängt bei mir überm Bett!
P.S. Das von vorne hängt direkt drüber

Gruß Koko


----------



## Lowrider (6. Februar 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (6. Februar 2003)

Die Amis haben ein neues Feindbild ... !!! *DEUTSCHLAND* ... aha wir sind also auf der gleichen Stufe wie Lybien und Cuba ... !

Der Schröder sieht heute auch echt betroffen aus ... 






... Mann hab ich ne Wut im Bauch! 

phaty


----------



## nils (6. Februar 2003)

... und die "Beweise" von *Rumms*feld (allein der Name, wenn der irgendwo auftritt rummst es). Haha... wenn FBI und NSA nach Beweisen suchen um das zu bestätigen was sie wollen, hmmm, naja die maximale Glaubwürdigkeit besitzt das irgendwie nicht. Es bleibt ein ungemein schaler Nachgeschmack dabei. Zumal sie ja auch noch meinen, wenn sie schon mal dabei sind ein bischen auf die Pauke zu hauen, können sie ja auch noch gleich Nord-Korea auf die Mütze geben...
Bush kann man irgendwie nicht beschreiben, ohne Kraftausdrücke zu verwenden, also lass ich das hier lieber. Denkt euch einfach selbst welche (Anzahl und Art unbergrenzt).

By the way: Welches Land hat eigentlich am meisten Massenvernichtungswaffen und das Wissen um die Technologie?

Ein Land mit hervorragenden Kenntnissen in Geographie?


----------



## phatlizard (6. Februar 2003)

... und nachdenken!!!

Exekution - na wo schon ... ! Aber nicht vergessen Leute - USA ist nicht gleich Bush-Regierung! Viele dort haben den genauso satt wie wir!

Wenn ihr Freunde drüben habt - redet mit ihnen, schickt ihnen Infos, sagt ihnen warum wir hier so fühlen ... die werden einfach verarscht!!!

phaty
from the home of the brave!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kAos (6. Februar 2003)

Auf einer Propaganda-Tornee durch Amerika besucht Präsident Schorsch Bush eine Schule und erklärt dort den Schülern seine Regierungspolitik. Danach bittet er die Kinder, Fragen zu stellen. Der kleine Bob ergreift das Wort:

"Herr President, ich habe drei Fragen:
1. Wie haben Sie, obwohl Sie bei der Stimmenauszählung verloren haben, die Wahl trotzdem gewonnen?
2. Warum wollen Sie den Irak ohne Grund angreifen?
Und 3. Denken Sie nicht, dass die Bombe auf Hiroshima der größte terroristische Anschlag aller Zeiten war?"

In diesem Moment läutet die Pausenklingel und alle Schüler laufen aus dem Klassenzimmer. Als sie von der Pause zurück kommen, lädt Präsident Schorsch erneut ein, Fragen zu stellen, und diesmal ergreift Joey das Wort:

"Herr Präsident, ich habe fünf Fragen:
1. Wie haben Sie, obwohl Sie bei der Stimmenauszählung verloren haben, die Wahl trotzdem gewonnen?
2. Warum wollen Sie den Irak ohne Grund angreifen?
3. Denken Sie nicht, dass die Bombe auf Hiroshima der größte terroristische Anschlag aller Zeiten war?"
4. Warum hat die Pausenklingel heute 20 Minuten früher geläutet?
Und 5. Wo ist Bob??"

(aus dem web, unbekannter autor)


----------



## roesli (6. Februar 2003)

..was ihr säät.. - vielleicht merken's irgendwann mal nicht nur die Israelis sondern auch die Herren von Welt jenseits des Atlantiks:


----------



## phatlizard (6. Februar 2003)

Uiiii ... ! Naja komm ein Rad geht schon noch!


----------



## roesli (7. Februar 2003)

...und weiterverbreiten - so viel es nur geht:

z.B. die Gründe, warum der Irak angegriffen werden muss...
http://www.markfiore.com/animation/corrections.html

Oder mit anderen Worten ausgedrückt....
http://www.markfiore.com/animation/why.html

zum selben thema:
http://www.markfiore.com/animation/whoops.html
http://www.markfiore.com/animation/real.html


..und für alle die komplette Homepage eines brillianten Satirikers:

www.markfiore.com


----------



## phatlizard (7. Februar 2003)

I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones.
Albert Einstein (1879 - 1955) 


War is not nice.
Barbara Bush (1925 - ) 


... hör auf Deine Mama!


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Februar 2003)

... freund  

ein paar zitate von und über den schwachmaten....

Some more classic statemements by, and about, the leader of the free world...

"Ariel Sharon of Israel is a Man of Peace"
  George W. Bush

"General Musharraf of Pakistan is a Democrat"
  George W. Bush

"The inhabitants of Greece are the Greecians"
  George W. Bush

"The French don't have a word for 'Entrepreneur'"
  George W. Bush

"The vast majority of our imports come from outside the country."
  George W. Bush

"If we don't succeed, we run the risk of failure."
  George W. Bush

"I have made good judgments in the past. I have made good judgments in the future."
  George W. Bush

"The future will be better tomorrow."
  George W. Bush

"We're going to have the best educated American people in the world."
  George W. Bush

"I stand by all the misstatements that I've made."
  George W. Bush

"We have a firm commitment to NATO, we are a part of NATO. We have a firm commitment to Europe. We are a part of Europe."
  George W. Bush

"A low voter turnout is an indication of fewer people going to the polls."
  George W. Bush

"For NASA, space is still a high priority."
  George W. Bush

"Quite frankly, teachers are the only profession that teach our children."
  George W. Bush

"It isn't pollution that's harming the environment. It's the impurities in our air and water that are doing it."
  George W. Bush

"It's time for the human race to enter the solar system."
  George W. Bush

President Bush said it's now time for a change in Iraq and he wants them to have a Western-style democracy like ours.
So right now in Iraq, the economy is collapsing, businessmen are corrupt, and Hussein wants his son to take over as president. Sounds like mission accomplished."

 - Jay Leno

 What was left unclear...is what will happen after Saddam is gone?

Democracy seems unlikely, so the hope is that Saddam will be replaced by a more pliable leader, someone we can work with to keep the country under control, maintain regional balance of power. Someone sympathetic, secular, someone like, oh...1982 Saddam."

 - Jon Stewart

"Experts say that Iraq may have nuclear weapons. That's bad news - they may have a nuclear bomb. Now the good news is that they have to drop it from a camel."

 -David Letterman


"Bush said he wants a change so that the people of Iraq will be allowed to choose their own leaders. Good luck, we can't even get  the people of Florida to choose their own leaders."

 - Jay Leno

 The United States have developed a new weapon that destroys people
 but it leaves buildings standing. It's called the stock market."

 - Jay Leno

"Things do not look good. The economy's gone south, we're at war, people are out of work. In fact, George Bush Sr. picked up the  newspaper and thought, Hey, I must still be president."

 - Jay Leno

"The New York Times is reporting that President Bush now has a
 formal plan for attacking Iraq. They say the key to this plan is timing.  As soon as Bush's popularity falls below 52 percent, then it goes into effect."

 - Jay Leno

"It's been reported that the FBI is visiting libraries nationwide and checking the reading records of people it finds suspicious. When asked about it, President Bush said 'I've always been suspicious of people who go to libraries."

 - Conan O'Brien

nofurthercommentshere
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (7. Februar 2003)

Hallo Jungs,

hab ich grad entdeckt und wollte es Euch nicht vorenthalten ;-))


----------



## Coffee (7. Februar 2003)

und hier, so sieht es im ganzen aus ;-)


----------



## rasaldul (7. Februar 2003)

...Patent-Zeichnung von 1900


----------



## phatlizard (7. Februar 2003)

Eine nette Kamapgne aus den USA - und in leicht abgewandelter Form kann man es sehr gut aus Deutschland machen!

Text:

Dear Minority President Bush: 

As you go about your business today please remember that in the presidential election, 539,987 more U.S. citizens preferred another man be president.
And God knows you are not my president either! Mind your own business  and leave my country alone!

_________________ (Name)
Germany (that is somewhere east from you close to Cuba!)


Adresse:

George W. Bush
Minority President
1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW
Washington, DC  20500


phaty
ImmerAufKollisionsKurs!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Februar 2003)

Man weiss ja wirklich kaum noch wohin mit seiner Wut ...

Postet mal wieder Bikes oder Bunnies ... sonst tret ich was ein!


----------



## ibislover (7. Februar 2003)

gruss,
phil


----------



## odelay (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Man weiss ja wirklich kaum noch wohin mit seiner Wut ...
> Postet mal wieder Bikes oder Bunnies ... sonst tret ich was ein! *



wer wird denn gleich:
NOFX
So Long & Thanks For All The Shoes (1997)
Murder the government

I wanna see the constitution burn 
Wanna watch the white hourse overturn 
wanna witness some blue blood bleed red 

I wanna tar and lynch the KKK 
I wanna pull and shoot the NRA 
I wanna pay the lobbyists to kill themselves 
I wanna dose the DEA 
I wanna join the CIA (not really) 

Murder the government, Murder the government 
Murder the government, and then do it again.. yeah 
Murder the government, Murder the government 
Murder the government, and then 
Murder the government


----------



## Jeroen (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Uiiii ... ! Naja komm ein Rad geht schon noch!
> 
> 
> ...



Phaty... welche bauer hat diese creatür gemacht!???


----------



## Manitou (7. Februar 2003)

erstes Yeti!!!! Hat jemand eventuell ein orginal Bild???

Manitou


----------



## j.ö.r.g (7. Februar 2003)

na, gehts jetzt wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (7. Februar 2003)

hi @ all

ich finde das hier prima.sollte man sich eigentlich bestellen. http://www.fatwreck.com/

da gibts das nette shirt

gruß beelze


----------



## joe yeti (7. Februar 2003)

aber wer is nu phaty?


----------



## reisenistgesund (7. Februar 2003)

im hintergrund


----------



## Manitou (7. Februar 2003)

Auch wenn das Rad nicht Klassik ist der Hersteller ist es auf jedenfall!!! Das schönste MTB was ich bisher von Ernesto gesehen habe!!!!!


Manitou


----------



## joe yeti (7. Februar 2003)

aber halt mit xtr!

tha so is das leben, will weider campa mtb teile haben!


joe


----------



## joe yeti (7. Februar 2003)

die neue cross weltmeisterin!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Februar 2003)

@Joe: holländische Crossbabes sind die besten - und ich bin der mit dem Hut!

@j.ö.r.g.: Danke! Ja...!

@manitou: Italiener sollten keine Bikes lackieren - und das mit dem YETI diskutieren wir nochmal!!

@beelzebub: Fatwreck sponsort den GBBC-Event in Berlin - da könnte das Shirt ja zum offiziellen Trikot erklärt werden!  

@Jeroen: Ox Brand Bikes - Mill Valley, CA 

Da gibt es auch noch sowas ...


----------



## DerAlex (7. Februar 2003)

Tja, die Gabel wäre doch genau meine Kragenweite!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Februar 2003)

... ein *Eis*(en)*schwein!* 

PDa - Du geile Sau ...   - drei für das Porno-Bild der Woche!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (7. Februar 2003)

Wenn schon Titan-Forke dann doch wohl Made in UK ... ähm oder so ähnlich ... 

Is aber billisch ... ! 300 - okay günstig ... !


----------



## DerAlex (7. Februar 2003)

Ich weiss Du stehst auf alles mit Rundungen aus U.K.
Die OX gefällt mir dennoch besser.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie man an sowas kommen könnte?


----------



## Beelzebub (7. Februar 2003)

@ phaty

uiuiuiui wusste ich gar nich das die das rennen in bärlin sponsoren.
rad bin ich ja am aufbauen,mach grad schrott flott gg*.prima hercules indiana mit elevated chainstays. is glaub von anno schiesmichtot.muss mal mit cheffe reden das ich mal samstag frei bekomm.
am meinem heimrennen komm ich aber dev.

gruß beelze


----------



## DerAlex (7. Februar 2003)

Gerade fällt mir auf, dass man ja beide Gabeln demnächst boykottieren sollte, da sie aus den falschen Staaten stammen...
Hm. Doch ne Pulcro?


----------



## phatlizard (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Ich weiss Du stehst auf alles mit Rundungen aus U.K.
> Die OX gefällt mir dennoch besser.
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie man an sowas kommen könnte? *



na durch mich ... ! Aber ich trau mich da garnicht nach dem Preis zu fragen - obwohl was macht denn der Dollar heute???

@Beelzebub: Berlin ist Pflicht! Da ist doch noch ein Feiertag drin ... Freitag der 3. Oktober - also eigentlich kein Urlaub notwendig ... ! Und da gibt es ne Menge Fatwreck-Old-School-Zeug zu gewinnen - okay ich verschenk es nach dem Rennen ... aber trotzdem!

So sieht übrigens eine GBBC-Sponsorin aus ... !!! Und keine blöden Witze jetzt! Sonst gibt es Krach mit Papa P.


----------



## phatlizard (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Doch ne Pulcro? *



nö ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (7. Februar 2003)

hmmmpf!!!

bei mir is sa. arbeitstag und montags hab ich frisösenfrei.
aber okt. is nich mehr soviel los.saison fast rum.sollte klappen 
gewinnen tu ich da eh keinen blumentopf so lahm wie ich bin.
vieleicht gibts ja wie beim karteln für den letzten nen ring wurst.

gruß beelze


----------



## phatlizard (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *hmmmpf!!!
> 
> bei mir is sa. arbeitstag und montags hab ich frisösenfrei.
> ...



Es gibt ein Sprichwort beim Singlespeeden: Die einzige Art nix geiles mit nach Hause zu nehmen, ist beim Rennen zu gewinnen!

Mach Dir die Haare Tigerfell-Artig und du kriegst nen Sonderpreis!
In Todtnau gab es einen Preis für ein Tattoo auf dem Hintern ... weil er es uns gezeigt hat!

Wir sind da flexibel ...

Okay manchmal wird der letzte auch rasiert - aber immerhin von Sara ...


----------



## joe yeti (7. Februar 2003)

sara kann mit dem rassierer umgehen!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Februar 2003)

*Das Versprechen des Widerstandes*

Wir als Menschen, die in den Vereinigten Staaten leben, glauben,
dass es unsere Pflicht ist, uns den Ungerechtigkeiten zu widersetzen,
die von unserer Regierung - in unserem Namen - begangen wurden.

Nicht in unserem Namen
wirst Du endlosen Krieg führen,
darf es noch mehr Tode geben,
und weiteres Eintauschen von Blut gegen Öl.

Nicht in unserem Namen
wirst Du in Länder einfallen,
Zivilisten zerfetzen, noch mehr Kinder ermorden,
die Geschichte über die Gräber der Namenlosen hinweg schreiben lassen.

Nicht in unserem Namen
wirst Du all die Freiheiten zerfressen,
für die zu kämpfen Du versprachst.

Nicht mit unseren Händen
werden wir Dir Waffen und Kapital abliefern;
für die Vernichtung von Familien
in weiter Ferne.

Nicht mit unseren Mündern
wird uns die Angst verstummen lassen.

Nicht mit unseren Herzen
werden wir erlauben, dass ganze Völker
oder Länder zum Bösen erklärt werden.

Nicht mit unserem Willen.
Und nicht in unserem Namen.

Wir geloben Widerstand.

Wir geloben ein Bündnis mit all denen,
die angegriffen wurden,
weil sie dem Krieg widersprachen,
oder wegen ihrer Religion oder ihrer Zugehörigkeit.

Wir versprechen, gemeinsam
mit den Menschen auf der ganzen Welt
Gerechtigkeit, Freiheit und Frieden zu schaffen.

Wir können eine andere Welt erreichen.
Und wir versprechen, sie möglich zu machen.

www.notinourname.net/


----------



## onespeed (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *sara kann mit dem rassierer umgehen!
> 
> *



... was man nicht von allen singlespeedenden amazonen behaupten kann


----------



## phatlizard (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> ... was man nicht von allen singlespeedenden amazonen behaupten kann  *



Das war jetzt leicht ekelig ...


----------



## sporty (7. Februar 2003)

In Bezug zu Bush sind wir glaub ich auf den richtigen Weg.
neulich in Salzburg :


----------



## Beelzebub (7. Februar 2003)

ok an der frisur werd ich arbeiten. der iro von der dame is ja aber auch stylisch 
mit nem pobackentattoo kann ich nich dienen,ich hab die woanders.

issn altes pic:habs nich größer rein bekommen


----------



## Beelzebub (7. Februar 2003)

grrrrrrrr* was ist jetzt des


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *grrrrrrrr* was ist jetzt des *



Ein PDF-File ...  beim zweiten versuch wars dann was anderes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (8. Februar 2003)

kein wunder wenn so ein unwissender wie ich am pc sitzt


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2003)

... und hab schon wieder Gewaltfantasien!

"We need guns - lots of guns ... !"


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *kein wunder wenn so ein unwissender wie ich am pc sitzt *



Schick mir mal das Bild ... [email protected] ... ich mach Dich dann berühmt!

phaty


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Februar 2003)

ist unterwegs


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2003)

... nur für Euch ... der Beelzebub mit Brustbemalung! Sieht aus als wär er mit Koko in Malle gewesen ... !


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Februar 2003)

also malle issn weisser fleck auf der karte bei mir.aber nach einer woche herrenurlaub (kein wunder wie ich da ausseh) ist es egal wo man war.

danke phaty fürs reinstellen!!

so werd jetzt mal an der matratze horchen gehen......
morgen ruft die arbeit wieder.

gruß beelze


----------



## raymund (8. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... nur für Euch ... der Beelzebub mit Brustbemalung! Sieht aus als wär er mit Koko in Malle gewesen ... ! *



Ist das so ein "Tattoo" aus ner Corn-Flakes Packung?
Meine Kinder lieben die.....

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2003)

Auf die kommt man jetzt auch ohne DSL-Anschluss! Die hatten ja mehr Flash-Animation als eine italienische Porno-Seite!

Pace Cycles


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (8. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... nur für Euch ... der Beelzebub mit Brustbemalung! Sieht aus als wär er mit Koko in Malle gewesen ... ! *



Keine Chance!Bei mir stand doch keine Cola auf dem Tisch!!!
und der Halsschmuck sieht mir eher nach Ibiza aus

Gruß koko


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Keine Chance!Bei mir stand doch keine Cola auf dem Tisch!!!
> ...



Allein der Tisch - das wäre ja schon viel zu zivilisiert für Malle ... !


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2003)

schnief...schnief....schnief ...  

Leider immer noch kein Bontrager ... buuuuuhuuuuuuu...!


----------



## lebaron (8. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *schnief...schnief....schnief ...
> 
> Leider immer noch kein Bontrager ... buuuuuhuuuuuuu...!
> ...




GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHHHHHHHHHHHLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

der kracher der woche.........

mann das war mal wieder ein tiefer tritt in die eier....AUTSCH


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Februar 2003)

@ raymund: würd ja gern wissen was für flakes da deine kinder in sich reinstopfen  kuckst du da:
http://www.tattoo-tomas.de/high/
der mann meines vertrauens.

@ koko: öhm du musst genauer kucken zu mir gehört doch der löwenbräubierhumpen weil von cola bekomm ich ausschlag 
......tische.......?? gibst auf malle keine tische?
scheint so als ob die griechen da schon weiter sind......


gruß beelze


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> ......tische.......?? gibst auf malle keine tische?
> scheint so als ob die griechen da schon weiter sind......
> *



6 Eimer Sangria - da hält doch kein Tisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (8. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *@ raymund: würd ja gern wissen was für flakes da deine kinder in sich reinstopfen  kuckst du da:
> http://www.tattoo-tomas.de/high/
> der mann meines vertrauens.
> ...



Na,auf irgendwas müssen die Bunnies ja auch tanzen können,oder? 

Gruß Koko(Malle-Eisenschwein)


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Na,auf irgendwas müssen die Bunnies ja auch tanzen können,oder?
> ...



wo der koko recht hat....................

unsere bunnies konnten sicher nimmer 


gruß beelze


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2003)

... das lässt sich auch nicht mit Farbenblindheit entschuldigen!!!






Ach ja ... da fällt mir was auf ... der Beelzebub ist doch Frisör ... kann es sein, dass wir da schon mindestens 20 peinliche Witze ausgelassen haben ...??? Wir verlieren unseren Biss!


----------



## andy1 (8. Februar 2003)

Buhuuuuu, ich hab keine Radhose...


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *Buhuuuuu, ich hab keine Radhose... *



Da fällt mir was auf Andy ... wir haben meines Wissens noch nie eins Deiner vielen Bikes gesehen ... nur Mädels zählt nicht ... !

Also hopp vortreten!

phaty


----------



## onespeed (8. Februar 2003)

bin zwar der falsche andy, is abba wurscht =)
hier mein kantenklatscher-light...


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2003)

Nach dem Pussy-Bomber brauch ich erstmal was handfestes ... !

Dask-Till-Dawn läuft gerade ...


----------



## odelay (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *bin zwar der falsche andy, is abba wurscht =)
> hier mein kantenklatscher-light... *


 
Cool, mit Wasserwaage am Unterrohr:
nur noch Skalierungsstriche drauf und Du kannst die Steigung ablesen


----------



## onespeed (9. Februar 2003)

pussy bomber... was handfestes!? das sind ja gleich zwei wünsche auf einmal


----------



## onespeed (9. Februar 2003)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *pussy bomber... was handfestes!? das sind ja gleich zwei wünsche auf einmal  *



Und nur Du kannst sie auf einen Schlag befriedigen!!!


----------



## onespeed (9. Februar 2003)

hach phaty.... du weisst doch, für dich tu ich fast alles


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *hach phaty.... du weisst doch, für dich tu ich fast alles  *



Den Rest besorgt Nico ... ööhm besorgt Dir Nico ... nee besorgst Du Nico ... ach irgendwas mit Frauen halt ... !!!


----------



## andy1 (9. Februar 2003)

och phaty, bist du vielleicht do etwas blind?
Wollte meine pics nicht dauernd posten weil meine Bikes doch schon zigfach irgendwo rumgeistern im Classic-Forum.
aber gut....

@lowrider: von der möchte ich gerne mehr Fotos sehen...


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *och phaty, bist du vielleicht do etwas blind?
> Wollte meine pics nicht dauernd posten weil meine Bikes doch schon zigfach irgendwo rumgeistern im Classic-Forum.
> aber gut....
> *



Glaub mir, wenn ich den italienischen Blauhelm-Bomber schon mal gesehen hätte, dann würde ich mich dran erinnern ... und was nützt es schon, wenn die Bilder sonst wo stehen, da gibt es ja immer nur Applaus - hier gibt es die Wahrheit!!!


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)




----------



## nils (9. Februar 2003)

... das richtige Material für den Winter


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

@nils: endlich mal ein anständiges Einsatzgebiet für ein VOTEC! Schneepflug ...

Und was fahren wir im Sommer... ???


----------



## lebaron (9. Februar 2003)

sooooooooooooooooo................


nachdem ich auf grund von onespeeds bild erstmal KALT duschen musste.......kann ich jetzt sagen.....MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHR*schrei*

ja ja das votec...schneedings ..gabs am anfang schon mal......aber mich würde mal interessieren wie sich das fährt.....sehr strange......

@phaty du hast post

@alle anderen 

WEITERMACHEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (9. Februar 2003)

(aus dem 5D Bereich geklaut)


----------



## nils (9. Februar 2003)

...und jetzt das ganze noch mal *mit* Bild...


----------



## lebaron (9. Februar 2003)

....


----------



## nils (9. Februar 2003)

ich war schneller


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

Das Rähmchen






Eccentric Bottom Bracket (EBB)






Happy End!






Ferdisch






Und ausserdem hat der Typ am 8. Februar eine kurze Hose an ... seufz!


----------



## lebaron (9. Februar 2003)

und mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. Februar 2003)

und dat letzte


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

Was um alles in der Welt kostet sowas?


----------



## onespeed (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Was um alles in der Welt kostet sowas?
> *



bestimmt nicht weniger als das =)


----------



## onespeed (9. Februar 2003)

nachdem die bausparer fraktion bedient wurde... mal wieder was für den kleineren geldbeutel... hat auch viel mehr style


----------



## andy1 (9. Februar 2003)

nochwas was fürn Winter


----------



## andy1 (9. Februar 2003)




----------



## andy1 (9. Februar 2003)

+ passendes Outfit,
hätte mir auch son Snowbike basteln sollen statt Ski zu fahren, dann hätte ich jetzt nen Lenker im Bauch statt nen Kreuzbanderriß


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *bin zwar der falsche andy, is abba wurscht =)
> hier mein kantenklatscher-light... *



Ha,das sieht ja aus,wie der Hafen von Cala Rattata!Dann ist in der Pulle wohl Sangria,oder

Oh Mann,ich glaub ich brauch Urlaub! Zwei Postings hintereinander von mir,die sich auf Malle beziehen!

Gruß Koko


----------



## onespeed (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Ha,das sieht ja aus,wie der Hafen von Cala Rattata!Dann ist in der Pulle wohl Sangria,oder
> ...



ne, ne koko... nix cala rattattatta... das war im hafen von rethimno (kreta)

abba isch hab auch was von malle... cap formentor


----------



## onespeed (9. Februar 2003)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ha,das sieht ja aus,wie der Hafen von Cala Rattata!...
> *



Alleine die Tatsache, dass Du das erkennst bestürzt mich zu Tode ...!


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> ne, ne koko... nix cala rattattatta... das war im hafen von rethimno (kreta)
> *



@KOKO: Malle-Versager ... !!!


----------



## lebaron (9. Februar 2003)

basti is begeistert...komme grade von ner kleinen runde....25kilometer, 30-er schnitt, gegenwind,44min. und darf mir hier herrlichste tandems angucken ....sooooooooooo gefällt mir das


basti
*der als saisonvorbereitung jetzt wieder kilometer frisst oder so tut*


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

Manchmal machen es einem die Kantenklatscher allerdings zu einfach!!


----------



## Lowrider (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> @lowrider: von der möchte ich gerne mehr Fotos sehen... *



Hier hast du mehr von mir   
wo krieg ich nen Fahradträger her für den Lambo?


----------



## Lowrider (9. Februar 2003)

ist nicht meiner(Foto aus dem Netz)... nicht das ihr jetzt glaubt.... 
aber werde Morgen so ein Ding für 3 Tage Fahren... vielleicht auch länger... dann darf sich roesli freuen wenn ich am Wochenende an den Teilebeschleuniger Reise mit Beladener Brücke    

ja ja Roesli... als Beifahrer kannst mir keins um die Ohren hauen in diesem Wagen... ist fast so breit wie ein Hummer, aber Hummer Sucks... ist ja ein Amerikanisches Rüstungsindustrie Produkt.


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *25kilometer, 30-er schnitt*



30er-Schnitt?Mit'm MTB?Bist du 10x den Kudamm rauf und runter,oder wie

@andi: Cap Formentor...ich koooooooomme!!!!!

Gruß Koko*auch grad von ner Runde zurück*


----------



## odelay (9. Februar 2003)

schon klar, kein iihhbeeehh in diesem Thread aber manchmal muss es eben sein:

das Bild:





der Text:
"Ich verkaufe ein Paar Anja Lenkerhörnchen in der Farbe schwarz. Sie haben normale Gebrauchsspuren (d.h. sie haben leichte Kratzer). Allerdings nur vom anlehnen des Bikes an eine Wand. Ich hatte keinen Sturz mit diesen Lenkerhörnchen. Also wirklich nur leichte Kratzer. Das Gewicht pro Hörnchen beträgt 60 g und die länge ca. 140 mm."

Was lesen sie aus dieser Handschrift heraus, Herr Skriptologe?


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *
> Was lesen sie aus dieser Handschrift heraus, Herr Skriptologe?
> *



Hmmm Anja ... 140mm ... Kratzer ... echt nur Kratzer! 

Basti verkauft Hörnchen??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (9. Februar 2003)

oder machen sich selbst kaputt.......


----------



## SteffenScott (9. Februar 2003)

mal ne frage an euch haben alte nagelneue anja cantis was wert frag mich nich welches modell wenn es da mehrere gibt beschreib ich die mal.


----------



## andy1 (9. Februar 2003)

Auaaaa!


----------



## roesli (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *ist nicht meiner(Foto aus dem Netz)... nicht das ihr jetzt glaubt....
> aber werde Morgen so ein Ding für 3 Tage Fahren... vielleicht auch länger... dann darf sich roesli freuen wenn ich am Wochenende an den Teilebeschleuniger Reise mit Beladener Brücke
> 
> ja ja Roesli... als Beifahrer kannst mir keins um die Ohren hauen in diesem Wagen... ist fast so breit wie ein Hummer, aber Hummer Sucks... ist ja ein Amerikanisches Rüstungsindustrie Produkt. *



Nun, ich denk, das wär ein geeignetes Fahrzeug, um alle Teile transportieren zu können, welche ich verschleudern möcht    - 
Ich hab mit Autos eher einen aussergewöhnlichen geschmack, aber dieses würd ich jetzt auch noch gerne fahren.....

-Die Breite ist mir eigetlich wurscht, solange Du fährst und einparkierst  

...eins meiner Traumfahrzeuge mit Motor übrigens - allerdings nur im Sommer:


----------



## ibislover (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *mal ne frage an euch haben alte nagelneue anja cantis was wert frag mich nich welches modell wenn es da mehrere gibt beschreib ich die mal. *



    

lernt man so ein deutsch heute in der schule oder konkret auf der straße, alda!?!? 


gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ey prooduzier mich nich kollega - ich weiss wo dein haus wohnt...!

@roesli: konkretkrasse wellblechhütte aus franzreich

@beelzy: imma aufs maul alda

phaty
PISA hat Recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ey prooduzier mich nich kollega - ich weiss wo dein haus wohnt...!
> ...



wenn du broblem´ hasch, geh´ mr auf straße alda, gegn´ mein ferrero hasch eh kei chance!  

/phil


----------



## lebaron (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> 30er-Schnitt?Mit'm MTB?Bist du 10x den Kudamm rauf und runter,oder wie
> ...



nö aber um potsdam herum ist das so flach da geht sowas.....zwar nicht gerade einfach aber .......


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> wenn du broblem´ hasch, geh´ mr auf straße alda, gegn´ mein ferrero hasch eh kei chance!
> ...



Ich sach dir was - mei Ar$ch is haariger als wie dei Yeti ...


----------



## lebaron (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Hmmm Anja ... 140mm ... Kratzer ... echt nur Kratzer!
> ...


sorry aber den versteh ich net!


----------



## lebaron (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich sach dir was - mei Ar$ch is haariger als wie dei Yeti ... *


das glaub ich sofort


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> das glaub ich sofort *



Das wirft Fragen auf Basti ...


----------



## lebaron (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das wirft Fragen auf Basti ... *



LOL
echt?


----------



## SteffenScott (9. Februar 2003)

Ich hab auch einen 25km/h Schnitt ohne Probleme. Potsdam ist ja nicht wirklich weit weg, also  bei mir ist auch Flachland, leider.

Is dat so besser aber da muss ich ja rechtschreibregeln beachten da schreib ich lieber so wie ich quatsche


----------



## go-dirt (9. Februar 2003)

30er schnitt...

25km mit nem 30km/h- schnitt bei 44min fahrtzeit...   X = U ?

ausserdem halte ich einen 30er schnitt, eher einen guten wert für passionierte rennradler. aber auf dem mtb?  

 netter versuch
nils


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *
> Is dat so besser aber da muss ich ja rechtschreibregeln beachten da schreib ich lieber so wie ich quatsche *



Oh mein Gott - wenn Du so quatschst, dann wirds ja noch heftiger ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. Februar 2003)

dan glaubt ihr mir eben nicht...is mir auch egal......

wenn ihr das auf potsdamer landstraßen nicht hinbekommt dann habt ihr was falsch gemacht....... und 25 kilometer lang packt das fast jeder

und rennradler fahren solch einen schnitt so sie denn trainiert sind über STUNDEN


also mir auch egal ich weis was mein bc800 gezeigt hat und fertig is!


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Februar 2003)

BC 800?
BC=Bastis Chopper?

Gruß Koko*der mit seinem Radl lieber 20,6km in 1:04:20 mit 19,2er-Schnitt fährt*


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2003)

prahlhans:

was mein bikecomputer heute anzeigt:

km: 101
hm: 805
fahrtzeit: 05:26:20



@phatty: wann kommst du nach berlin?

rob


----------



## whoa (9. Februar 2003)

wie geht denn sowas..?



> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *25kilometer, 30-er schnitt, gegenwind,44min. *



eins is kaputt, deine uhr oder dein "computer".. 
25km mit 30er Schnitt = 50min != 44min ??? 
naja war ja noch nie 'ne leuchte in "matte".. 

also 25km solltens bei mir heut auch gewesen sein, allerdings in etwas über 3h.. 
..schraub mir ja keinen "computer" ans rad, dass wäre doch einfach nur deprimierend.


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2003)

@whoalein: mit DEM rad darfst du alles - egal wie schlecht es ist!!


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *prahlhans:
> 
> was mein bikecomputer heute anzeigt:
> ...



R-E-S-P-E-K-T!!!

Zu meiner Verteidigung muß ich sagen,dass ich erst um 15.30h 'fahrtüchtig' war 

Gruß Koko


----------



## whoa (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *@whoalein: mit DEM rad darfst du alles - egal wie schlecht es ist!! *



dank dir rob.. 
..achja isses nich schön..


----------



## lebaron (9. Februar 2003)

auch wenn ich keinen bock habe euch was über meine KLEINE TOUR zu erzählen...aber da mir das jetzt zu blöd wird mache ich das........




am 156 tag der schöpfung nahm gott spaten und hacke und schuf berge hügel täler flachland und andere ausgeburten der hölle.........

nach adam riese sollte man bergab schneller rollen als "bergauf".....

auf dieser von mir gefahrenen strecke.....geht es eigentlich immer recht flach so dass man immer schön mit 25-33km/h durchkneten kann......an den stellen die bergab gehen kann man dann auch gut und gerne mal nen kilometer oder 2 tempo 40fahren(mit kräftig treten, denn es ist nur ein hügel), naja und bergauf is dann das gleiche spiel zurück und da es nicht wirklich doll hoch geht kann man so man denn seinen rythmus gefunden hat da auch mit 22-25 hochmetern.......

und so ergeben sich dann soclhe schnitte.......

und hiermit ist dieses thema beendet!


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2003)

@whoa: boaaa ey, der rockring is ja neu. man sieht der ******** aus 

@koko: hab gestern abend auch gesoffen und 5h lang skat gekloppt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und hiermit ist dieses thema beendet! *



NÖ!Is ja schließlich der Fertigmacher hier 

Kauf Dir besser ein Dreirad,Basti! Ein armes Bonti wäre bei dem 'Höhenprofil' ja hoffnungslos unterfordert

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> ..achja isses nich schön..  *



... also ob's schön unbedingt trifft ... ??!!


----------



## lebaron (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> NÖ!Is ja schließlich der Fertigmacher hier
> ...


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ein armes Bonti wäre bei dem 'Höhenprofil' ja hoffnungslos unterfordert*



sag das nich. wirst du spätestens am 3.10. merken, baby


----------



## whoa (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ... also ob's schön unbedingt trifft ... ??!!   *



du hast recht.. wunderschön trifft's viel besser.. 


@ lebaron
ich hoffe du machst dein abi nich in "mattematiek".


----------



## whoa (9. Februar 2003)

..allet so scheen flach hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

och wie süss der Whoarior hat ne kleine Freundin ... !


----------



## whoa (9. Februar 2003)

..habt ihr eure schutzbrillen verlegt und müßt deswegen die augen so stark zusammenkneifen, dass noch keiner mein gbbc-training bemerkt hat..?

sigg suckz - danska rulez..


----------



## whoa (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *och wie süss der Whoarior hat ne kleine Freundin ... ! *


ähm wie jetzt.. ??? 
"sie" is dann doch nich ganz mein typ..


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2003)

sag mal whoa, das ist ja wahnsinn. man sieht dich wirklich selten aufm rad, und auf dem foto 'fährst' du doch nicht die 8% steigung zum müggelturm rauf, oder :eeK:


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *..habt ihr eure schutzbrillen verlegt und müßt deswegen die augen so stark zusammenkneifen, dass noch keiner mein gbbc-training bemerkt hat..?
> *



So ist brav!Fang aber lieber schonmal an,mit Kölsch zu trainieren

Koko*freut sich schon auf Whoas Antwort*


----------



## whoa (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *sag mal whoa, das ist ja wahnsinn. man sieht dich wirklich selten aufm rad, und auf dem foto 'fährst' du doch nicht die 8% steigung zum müggelturm rauf, oder :eeK:  *



nee nee, das war schon auf'm heimweg.. die strassen waren sowieso am gefährlichsten.. aalglatt.. 4 mal hatt's mich erwischt.. aber ich blieb immer obenauf.. *stolz-prahl*

mit hoerni's rakete hab ich soagr mal 'ne twoseventy jeschafft..


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> ähm wie jetzt.. ???
> "sie" is dann doch nich ganz mein typ..   *



Jetzt haste aber einen Basti gebaut!!! hääääää? Ich hab doch von Euren beiden Rädern gesprochen ... bei mir ist der Whoarior das Gefährt und nicht der Reiter!  

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (9. Februar 2003)

falls sich die beiden doch paaren möchte ich eines!

aber was kommr da raus?

joe


----------



## whoa (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> So ist brav!Fang aber lieber schonmal an,mit Kölsch zu trainieren
> ...



hömma großer.. whoa trinkt nur sachen mit W.. wasser-weizen-wodka 

zum thema kölsch.. meinen armen cousin hat's in die kölner gegend verschlagen  und der freut sich schon 'n zweites loch innen ar$ch, da ick was flüssiges aus der heimat mitbring! 

da jibbet so'n nettes liedchen von den hosen.. kölner.. vielleicht sollt ick dat auf's gbbc-tape packen


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *falls sich die beiden doch paaren möchte ich eines!
> 
> aber was kommr da raus?
> *



... leider immer noch kein Bontrager!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> gbbc-tape  *




dieses thema wäre eh noch zu klären....PRONTO PRONTO


----------



## lebaron (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ... leider immer noch kein Bontrager!!! *



GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHL 


der hammer des tages 

auch wenn es zum en ist


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2003)

@whoa: willst du eigtnlcih auch aufs tape? ich wollte die cassette morgen erstmal nach rostsock schicken!

@koko: also mit kölsch lockste keenen berliner hinterm ofen vor. schon die mini gläser sind ja oberschwul!


----------



## whoa (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Jetzt haste aber einen Basti gebaut!!! hääääää? Ich hab doch von Euren beiden Rädern gesprochen ... bei mir ist der Whoarior das Gefährt und nicht der Reiter!
> ...



jetzt verlangste zuviel vom mir.. diesen wirren gedanken kann ich nach 'ner gbbc-trainingsfahrt echt nich folgen.. 

p.s. dit is aussadem meen größtet bike.. satte 18.5"..


----------



## whoa (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *@whoa: willst du eigtnlcih auch aufs tape? ich wollte die cassette morgen erstmal nach rostsock schicken!*


na sischa doch.. was soll denn diese frage..  ..es kann doch nich angehen, dass da nachher nur euer tuntiger metal-grunch-punkrock drauf is.
DA MUSS DOCH AUCH ANSTÄNDIGE MUSIKE DRAUF!!! wenigstens ein einziges kleines liedchen.. 



> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *@koko: also mit kölsch lockste keenen berliner hinterm ofen vor. schon die mini gläser sind ja oberschwul!  *


recht haste! grad mal so die kurve gekriegt nach dem fauxpas ebend.


----------



## joe yeti (9. Februar 2003)

falls das mit den bontys nix wird !?

wir könnten ja mal welche klonnen oder is das verboten?


----------



## whoa (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *falls sich die beiden doch paaren möchte ich eines!
> 
> aber was kommr da raus?
> ...



ein 18kilo schweres elevated chainstay stahl hardtail mit kriegsbemalung..   ..die tragzeit für solch ein baby is natürlich ziemlich lang, aber es kommt..


----------



## joe yeti (9. Februar 2003)

wird das so schwer?

lasse du da mal lieber deine weichteile raus!

joe


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *na sischa doch.. was soll denn diese frage.. *


letzte februarwoche circa!

ich ärger mich schon über den song den ich genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> letzte februarwoche circa!
> 
> ich ärger mich schon über den song den ich genommen  *



zeit wird's.. seit wochen zermarter ick mir die matschbirne.. bin inzwischen schon beim dritten lied angekommen.. mal sehen ob die labcabincalifornia-scheibe so lang in meiner gunst oben bleibt..  ..ach was solls mit 'nem klassiker aus der jugendzeit kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen.. 

@ joe
ok ok, 18kilo werden's wohl nich werden, aber leichter als das whoarrior 12-13kilo wird's defintiv nich!


----------



## joe yeti (9. Februar 2003)

gelle!


joe


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

Ich liebe Amerikanische Schlafzimmer-Bike-Bilder!

Retrotec! 

@rob: wer ist denn in Rostock?


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Februar 2003)

BUNNYTIME:






Gruß Koko


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *@rob: wer ist denn in Rostock?
> *



droppel wollt sich auch aufm tape verewigen. wenn er sich beeilt gehts noch zu zzzzoro und kukuxmusu, und dann sind noch lebaron und whoa dran. wird knapp, aber bis zum 28.2. schaffen wirs. wenn nich, müssen wir wohl lebaron streichen  ...


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> droppel wollt sich auch aufm tape verewigen. wenn er sich beeilt gehts noch zu zzzzoro und kukuxmusu, und dann sind noch lebaron und whoa dran. wird knapp, aber bis zum 28.2. schaffen wirs. wenn nich, müssen wir wohl lebaron streichen  ...  *



Kantenklatscher Droppel??? Wie konnte denn das passieren ... ? War ich das etwa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (9. Februar 2003)

is doch kein kantenklatscher! nur nen tief schwarzes schaf, aber dafür hat er nen guten humor....


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2003)

ok, zitat is jeklaut


----------



## phatlizard (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *nur nen tief schwarzes schaf, aber dafür hat er nen guten humor.... *



der mir bis dato noch garnicht aufgefallen ist ...


----------



## roesli (9. Februar 2003)

... es soll ja Leute geben, die fahren tatsächlich mit sowas rum und sitzen dafür tagelang an der Nähmaschine...


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

Verzögerungstaktik


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

für die Lenkpräzision


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

als Gesamtkonzept in geeigneter Geometrie


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

dropaut und XT-Konkurrent


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

XT-Anhäufung, 4 mal drauf !
Früher üblich, kein fetter Mix


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

Kommandozentrale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

als Lenker noch Lenker waren und Bremshebel noch Bremshebel


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Februar 2003)

Mann mann mann,Andy 1 wird ja noch zu Basti 2
Power-Posting par excellence! Ich gratuliere,Triple F hast du eingeholt. Noch zwei und unser Lieblingsberliner-'ihrseidjetztalleeisenschweine'-Rikman muß auch dran glauben.
GO ANDY GO ANDY 

Gruß Koko


----------



## PrimOChris (10. Februar 2003)

Nach längerer Forumsabstinenz bin ich nu wieder da und habe Euch, liebe Kinnings, was mitgebracht. Vielleicht kann Märchenonkel Phatty die ja mal auswändig (puh sieht das schrecklich aus, nach der Rechtschreibreform) lernen und bei den GBBC Läufe zum besten geben?  

Märchenstunde


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *XT-Anhäufung, 4 mal drauf !
> Früher üblich, kein fetter Mix *



Also,ich zähl 5:Umwerfer,Bremse,Kurbel,Pedale und Shark Fin. Oder täusch ich mich da bei der Pedale 

Gruß Koko


----------



## Beelzebub (10. Februar 2003)

@ andi: ahhhhhhhh is des kuwahara schöööööön.des is dochn lion oder? bj 86-87
man man man was war ich damals doof und musste mir auchn moped kaufen.naja jugendsünden 

@ koko: öhm ich glaube noch ne kette und ein innenlager endeckt zu haben is sicher auch xt.dann wären es ja schon 7 teile.

gruß beelze


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

@ Beelzebub und Koko und all:

ja, ist geil das Kuwahara und läßt sich so schön lässig fahren mit dem breiten Lenker (um 70cm).
Ist ein Lion, müßte aber ein 88er sein, hatte die Suntour-9010 Accushift Schaltung die mit der 730er XT konkurieren musste und in den Zeitschriften gar nicht so schlecht abgeschnitten hatte.
Hab das Rad mal gegen ein mäßiges schwarzgespühtes Trekkingrad getauscht. 

hmmm, ja stimmt wohl sind doch noch mehr XT-Teile(war schon spät gewesen beimm posten), müsste aber schaun ob die Kette noch XT ist und das mit den Pedalen hab ich auch nicht mehr im Kopf, denke aber schon.
So ein Shark Fin ist am WE für 17 Öiröö bei ibäh weggegangen


----------



## PrimOChris (10. Februar 2003)

Wo ist unser Moralpabst Phatty, wenn man ihn braucht?


----------



## phatlizard (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *Wo ist unser Moralpabst Phatty, wenn man ihn braucht? *



Geil ... nackte Männer ... wo???


----------



## PrimOChris (10. Februar 2003)

Eisen-*Schweine*-Kader


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimOChris (10. Februar 2003)

Was sind das denn für Sitzstreben?


----------



## phatlizard (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *Eisen-Schweine-Kader *



Schon klar - aber hab ich Dich nicht schon wieder bei der Urkundenfälschung erwischt ... tstststs ... das scheint ja ein Hobby von Dir zu sein ...!

Du Perverser Du ...


----------



## Altitude (10. Februar 2003)

Jeder spinnt auf seine Weise...







































...der eine laut, der andre leise!!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *Nach längerer Forumsabstinenz bin ich nu wieder da und habe Euch, liebe Kinnings, was mitgebracht. Vielleicht kann Märchenonkel Phatty die ja mal auswändig (puh sieht das schrecklich aus, nach der Rechtschreibreform) lernen und bei den GBBC Läufe zum besten geben?
> *



Nach 10 Bier geht nur noch das: - aber Koko, El und Rik singen mit ... 

Nun liebe Kinder gebt fein acht
ich bin die Stimme aus dem Kissen
ich hab euch etwas mitgebracht
hab es aus meiner Brust gerissen
mit diesem Herz hab ich die Macht
die Augenlider zu erpressen 
ich singe bis der Tag erwacht
ein heller Schein am Firmament
Mein Herz brennt

Sie kommen zu euch in der Nacht
Dämonen Geister schwarze Feen
sie kriechen aus dem Kellerschacht
und werden unter euer Bettzeug sehen

Nun liebe Kinder gebt fein acht
ich bin die Stimme aus dem Kissen
ich hab euch etwas mitgebracht
ein heller Schein am Firmament
Mein Herz brennt

Sie kommen zu euch in der Nacht
und stehlen eure kleinen heißen Tränen
sie warten bis der Mond erwacht 
und drucken sie in meine kalten Venen

Nun liebe Kinder gebt fein acht
ich bin die Stimme aus dem Kissen
ich singe bis der Tag erwacht
ein heller Schein am Firmament
Mein Herz brennt


----------



## PrimOChris (10. Februar 2003)

apropos Spinnen:


----------



## phatlizard (10. Februar 2003)

Alex was ist denn los ... so filosofisch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *apropos Spinnen: *




Ich denke, daß Du für heut genug bewusststeinserweiternde Drogen konsumiert hast...

Grüße
asu Frangen...


----------



## Altitude (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Alex was ist denn los ... so filosofisch!!!  *



Tja Phaty...

selbst ich habe manchmal meine lichten Momente....


----------



## phatlizard (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Ich denke, daß Du für heut genug bewusststeinserweiternde Drogen konsumiert hast...
> *



Ist noch Lebkuchen übrig ... ???


----------



## PrimOChris (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Geht noch weiter, derber trip...

Hatten wir diesen Sportsfreund eigentlich schon?


----------



## Altitude (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ist noch Lebkuchen übrig ... ??? *



Warum???

Ist dein Vorrat vom November schon verbraucht - soll ich ein Care-Paket nach Kölle mitbrtingen????


----------



## PrimOChris (10. Februar 2003)

Hier gibt´s ´ne ganz sympathischewebsite , mit lecker bikes und tollen, bunten Bildchen:


----------



## MacB (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *Was sind das denn für Sitzstreben? *



Nix "Wishbone" sondern
"Brokenbone"

CU
Mac


----------



## lebaron (10. Februar 2003)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeee wat isset'herrlisch

kaum gehtet auffe 10000 zu kommen se alle aussen ölchern gekrochen


----------



## MacB (10. Februar 2003)

billiger als heute gibts das wohl nimmer - nen Run auf die 100.000 und die 400 innerhalb weniger Minuten ...

CU
Mac


----------



## MacB (10. Februar 2003)

mit anderen Worten: 
die 100.000 kannst Du haben  

CU
Mac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimOChris (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *neeeeeeeeeeeeeee wat isset'herrlisch
> 
> kaum gehtet auffe 10000 zu kommen se alle aussen ölchern gekrochen *




Und den tiefsten ölch hab immer noch ich!!!!


----------



## Altitude (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *
> 
> 
> Und den tiefsten ölch hab immer noch ich!!!! *



Wo wir wieder bei den bewusstseinserweiternden Drogen wären.....


----------



## lebaron (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Wo wir wieder bei den bewusstseinserweiternden Drogen wären.....  *




LOL

by teh way........mist mac b hat die 400 geklaut....


----------



## phatlizard (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *
> 
> 
> Und den tiefsten ölch hab immer noch ich!!!! *



öcht jetzt???

Denk dran Basti: Power-Bollern verboten ... ich bin jetzt zur Therapie - "Mein Name ist phaty und ich bin Lebkuchenabhängig..." - und wenn ich wieder da bin will ich einen würdigen 10.000er sehen! Keine Ein-Wort-Postings!

Aaaaaaatacke ...!


----------



## PrimOChris (10. Februar 2003)

bewußtseinserweitert? *JA*
Drogen? *NEIN*

Bin schliesslich auffe Arbeit...






*******, jetzt ist mir schon wieder der Zementsack runtergefallen!





...und jetzt schwing ich mich auf´s Rad, happy 10.000 to ya´ll!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MacB _
> *mit anderen Worten:
> die 100.000 kannst Du haben
> 
> ...



Wenn er heute noch 100.000 machen wollte bräche (Deutsch!) sein Keyboard zusammen - machen wir doch erst mal 10.000!


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

Versteckspiel


----------



## MacB (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wenn er heute noch 100.000 machen wollte bräche (Deutsch!) sein Keyboard zusammen - machen wir doch erst mal 10.000! *



In Erwartung so vieler Nullen flimmern mir schon die Augen ...

so oder so ... wünsche nen schönen Run!

CU
Mac


----------



## Altitude (10. Februar 2003)

gar net schlecht für einen Kerl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

Ansichtssache


----------



## phatlizard (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *gar net schlecht für einen Kerl... *



Im Pass steht wahrscheinlich Karl-Heinz Klawuttke ... aber sonst Respekt!!!


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

aber komische Geschwülste unterhalb der Schlüsselbeine


----------



## phatlizard (10. Februar 2003)

basti ist so ruhig - der hat wahrscheinlich gleichzeigit 12 posting-fenster auf!

 

bis dann!


----------



## Altitude (10. Februar 2003)

hoffentlich hat er sich keinen Schnupfen geholt....


----------



## MacB (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *basti ist so ruhig - der hat wahrscheinlich gleichzeigit 12 posting-fenster auf!
> 
> 
> ...



ist ja schlimmer als bei ibäh-snipen...

CU
Mac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *basti ist so ruhig - der hat wahrscheinlich gleichzeigit 12 posting-fenster auf!
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.......nee nee...ich treffe vorbeireitungen !


----------



## Altitude (10. Februar 2003)

die kleine hat wieder die falschen Klamotten an....

trotzdem hübsch....


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

iss ja wie bei Ebay


----------



## lebaron (10. Februar 2003)

alditüte....entschuldige die frage aber wer ist das?


----------



## lebaron (10. Februar 2003)

was denn los tarut sich so kurz vor schluß keiner mehr zu posten..ich mein von mir aus warte icha uch noch eine woche auf die 10000.......ich hab zeit....


----------



## go-dirt (10. Februar 2003)

na basti, hoffentlich zählt dein browser genauer, als dein radcomputer!


----------



## bsg (10. Februar 2003)

und weil ihr alle so brav auf die 10.000 wartet hier ein "zuckerle"


----------



## polo (10. Februar 2003)

OLD School 1 (gesehen im dt. museum)


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

10000


----------



## lebaron (10. Februar 2003)

*10000 * 

......und wie soll's auch anders sein....weil ich eben der baron a.k.a 'the off-topic-KING' bin.......


auch auf die gefahr hin gesteinigt zu werden, weil es kein bike ist, nun gut ganz im weit im off hat sie was mit biken zu tun  

aber ich glaube kein weibliches wesen außer vielleicht shakira, DORO, j-lo oder mariah hat hier soviel aufsehen erregt und für diskussion gesorgt....naja vielleicht die kaffe-tante...oder sara....

deswegen.....EXTRA FÜR PHATY....naja gut und evtl für ein paar andere *UND JOE*.....



NADINE LIZARD.....................you'll meet on october 3rd......berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. Februar 2003)

BASTI verliert...........kläglich von andy geschlagen....MIST:heu:


----------



## bsg (10. Februar 2003)

tja barönchen, so wie es aussieht war der andy mal wieder schneller ...


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

zur Feier des 10000sten Postings:


----------



## bsg (10. Februar 2003)

nicht traurig sein basti. kriegst auch ein fat ti. zwar nur als bildchen aber immerhin


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

oooh, Glück gehabt ?
also mal weniger anstößlich... und sogar mit Daumies -
und wichtig -> Helm dabei:


----------



## j.ö.r.g (10. Februar 2003)

das ultimative Bontrager-Team-Mobil


----------



## lebaron (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von j.ö.r.g _
> *das ultimative Bontrager-Team-Mobil *



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

BODENLOS.......GEIl.......ich glaube das trift es ziemlich genau....

meine fresse das wär es doch nen alten amischlitten mit ´bonty dekor und dem dach voll mit den selbigen.......

*feuchte träume*


----------



## joe yeti (10. Februar 2003)

nadi meine ich 

aber andi tststs, wie war das ? tittenalarm!!!  

tue die bilder raus!

joe, der bis 20000 weiter machen will!


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

tittis siehst du an jedem Reklameschild und in jeder Vormittagssendung.
Aber zum füllen der Lücke bis zum 20000, und zum "calm down" hier mal wasgehaltvolles altes:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *
> 
> Geht noch weiter, derber trip...
> ...



rate mal wer den schon vor langer langer zeit hier gepostet hat.. 

cyainnehansestadtaufmkietzin2weeks 
whoa


----------



## whoa (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *na basti, hoffentlich zählt dein browser genauer, als dein radcomputer!  *



wie's ausschaut nich.. muss wohl 'n ie sein..


----------



## lebaron (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *tittis siehst du an jedem Reklameschild und in jeder Vormittagssendung.
> *



trotzdem waren wir bisher immer bemüht den threat "sauber" zu halten....das soll auch so bleiben.......OK?

in diesem sinne CHEERS


----------



## joe yeti (10. Februar 2003)

basti!!

  


außerdem sind wir keine vormittagssendung!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *nadi meine ich
> *



*DENK NICHT MAL DRÜBER NACH!!!* 

phaty


----------



## lebaron (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> DENK NICHT MAL DRÜBER NACH!!!
> ...



LOL

*lacht sich schekig*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> trotzdem waren wir bisher immer bemüht den threat "sauber" zu halten....das soll auch so bleiben.......OK?
> ...



Jap der Ferdischmacher-Ehrenkodex: Keine Nippel (WHOA!!! Böser Bube!) und keine Pussies - die gibt es nur in dem Ordner, den wir auf unserer Festplatte vor unseren Weibern verstecken ... !

 

phaty


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

Mist, der Vormittag ist vorbei.
Aber wo ich gerade dabei bin:


----------



## joe yeti (10. Februar 2003)

tele. nr. papa du bist zu spät!


joe


----------



## phatlizard (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *tele. nr. papa du bist zu spät!
> *



Tja ... *ich* hab schon  mit ihr telefoniert ... !!!! Ätsch ...  

@Basti: Grüss schön!

Seufz ...


----------



## lebaron (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Tja ... ich hab schon  mit ihr telefoniert ... !!!! Ätsch ...
> ...



mach ich doch glatt...by the waywürde joe NIE die nummer bekommen


----------



## phatlizard (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ...by the waywürde joe NIE die nummer bekommen *



Davon bin ich ausgegangen - mein Bub ...


----------



## whoa (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Keine Nippel (WHOA!!! Böser Bube!)*



äh wie jetzt..  ..keine nippel?


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

löööööööööööööööööööööööööööööl 

   















keinen  um die Ni**elfrage

wir wollen ja nicht :

WHOA for presi.....


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Februar 2003)

Das Fertigmacher-Magazin gedenkt der 62 Toten, die am 10.02.1933 im Eisenwerk Neunkirchen/Saar(der Heimatstadt unseres Redaktionsmitgliedes Phatlizard) ihr leben liessen.


----------



## phatlizard (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Das Fertigmacher-Magazin gedenkt der 62 Toten, die am 10.02.1933 im Eisenwerk Neunkirchen/Saar(der Heimatstadt unseres Redaktionsmitgliedes Phatlizard) ihr leben liessen. *



Du findest ein Zeug im Netz ... das Datum hab ich sogar vergessen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (10. Februar 2003)

ihr warzenschweine!!

lasst das jetzt!!

joehüterdernippelfreienzone


----------



## DocSnyder (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Tja ... ich hab schon  mit ihr telefoniert ... !!!! Ätsch ...
> *



Und? Hat sich Bastis Verdacht bestätigt?


----------



## joe yeti (10. Februar 2003)

nice halt


----------



## joe yeti (10. Februar 2003)

direkt!!


----------



## onespeed (10. Februar 2003)

*10 000 *  und ich hab's verpasst!!!    

@andy1: du hast die darmstädter fahne hochgehalten und unsrem namen alle ehre gemacht... meine hochachtung    

congrats an alle ferdischmacher    

cheers
andi
*dersichjetzteinbieraufmacht*


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

@ onespeed:
thanx für die Blumen.
Auch wenn ich net mehr direkt in Darmstadt wohne 
bin ich doch noch sehr verwurzelt dort. Auch Vereinsmäßig.

@ joe jeti:

du Nylon-Ferdischist...
(trotzdem , wo issn des Madel her ? - selber geschossen? - das Foto könnte was größer sein )

zu den Nibbels: Haste noch net gesehn dass die jetzt (mal) bedeckt sind?
Aber ohne iss schöner...


----------



## odelay (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *(trotzdem , wo issn des Madel her ? - selber geschossen? - das Foto könnte was größer sein )*



will ja nicht das Posing verderben aber das Bild ist von IiihhbÄH

da bietet doch einer echt noch Ski und Skistiefel und Badelatschen und Bundeswehrhelme und Standleitern und Streckbänke und Sonnenbänke an -  und  - lässt es jedesmal von seiner Frau präsentieren

sehr clever


----------



## phatlizard (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> zu den Nibbels: Haste noch net gesehn dass die jetzt (mal) bedeckt sind?
> Aber ohne iss schöner...
> *



Siehste Andy so isses schön ... wie Basti immer sagt: "Der Ferdischmacher moderiert sich selbst ... !"  Als 10.000-König bist Du jetzt natürlich in der Pflicht...!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *ht das Posing verderben aber das Bild ist von IiihhbÄH
> 
> da bietet doch einer echt noch Ski und Skistiefel und Badelatschen und Bundeswehrhelme und Standleitern und Streckbänke und Sonnenbänke an -  und  - lässt es jedesmal von seiner Frau präsentieren
> ...



und jedesmal kriegt er mindestens 20 emails: "Ey alter ist die Schnecke mit dabei ...?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2003)

hehe, schlau, schlau,
der setzt eben nur die Gesetze der Marktwirtschaft um.

@Odeley: Wie ist denn sein Ebayname? 
                 Will mich mal selbst davon überzeugen !

Schaut doch jetzt gerade mal auf der Eingangsseite von t-online, da steht dass nackte Hat besser verkauft:



http://www.sda.t-online.de/cms/star/te/te-1002-bildbox-3-nackt,property=Bild.jpg

"Nackte Haut verkauft alles" 

"Hauptsache nackt und provokant - Sex sells: Selbst seriöse Opernhäuser nutzen diesen Trick, um für sich zu werben. Neuester Trend: Lesbische Liebe."
http://lifestyle.t-online.de/life/life/fash/ar/CP/ar-erotik-werbung.html


----------



## whoa (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ihr warzenschweine!!
> 
> lasst das jetzt!!
> ...



ick hab so'n fiepen im ohr..  ..noch irgendwer?


----------



## onespeed (10. Februar 2003)

die kleene von phil wood... von wegen die macht sich nix aus männers  

nebenbei... ich will so ein shirt!


----------



## whoa (10. Februar 2003)

..damit heut nacht keiner in sein kopfkissen weinen muss.. hier noch einmal die politisch korrekte nippelfreie version..

p.s. wehe einer behauptet ich zeige keinen guten willen, dann jibbet stunk..


----------



## onespeed (10. Februar 2003)

für eine nippelfreie zone... DANKE whoa


----------



## phatlizard (11. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *..damit heut nacht keiner in sein kopfkissen weinen muss.. hier noch einmal die politisch korrekte nippelfreie version..
> 
> p.s. wehe einer behauptet ich zeige keinen guten willen, dann jibbet stunk..  *



Okay *das* ist natürlich Kunst und von daher unverdächtig ...  

Andy was willst Du denn mit einem rosa girlie-tank-top ...???

Morgääääään....!

phaty

Ach Du Schei$$e - das Ende ist da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (11. Februar 2003)

Imagekampagne der SPD,

die greifen nun auch das alte Werber-Motto "Sex sells" auf....


----------



## ibislover (11. Februar 2003)

gruss,
phil


----------



## odelay (11. Februar 2003)

hier ist das offizielle Team-Trikot der WOMBATS





und hier der Car-Sticker:


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Februar 2003)

... [nivoomodeon] seite 402 ist das beste seit langem - ich bin sooo stolz auf euch [nivoomodeoff] ...


fettichmacherleser
flo


----------



## onespeed (11. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> 
> 
> Andy was willst Du denn mit einem rosa girlie-tank-top ...???



ey phaty... der fummel passt perfekt zu meinem neuen bike


----------



## joe yeti (11. Februar 2003)

alles klar!

ich werde jetzt alle mitgliede bei den wombats!

jeder bekommt ein babyrosa bike!

aber komisch is! mitgleid bei wombats mit glied?

ps: nicht das jetzt einer darauf kommt die manbats zu gründen, darauf habe ich mir schon die rechte eintragen lassen!

joe


----------



## phatlizard (11. Februar 2003)

Hab ich gerade geordert ... ! Bei den Lieferzeiten wird er für GBBC-Berlin hier sein!






Vielleicht sollte ich jetzt einen Preis für den blödesten Schottenrocken-Spruch ausloben!??

phaty


----------



## lebaron (11. Februar 2003)

DAS ist geile ebay werberei.....so verkauft man sien produkt garantierrt...........


----------



## Sylvester (11. Februar 2003)

...dann werde ich mich doch gleich mal bei ebay einklinken und mit dem "verkäufer" "kontakt" aufnehmen - und auch noch eineinviertelzoll.....


----------



## joe yeti (11. Februar 2003)

ich kann den rock leider nicht tragen!

rate doch mal warum ?

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (11. Februar 2003)

Naja - sicher isses schon ...


----------



## andy1 (11. Februar 2003)

nun erlöst mich - bevor ich mir mein Hirn (wo isses denn?) 
zermarter nach der Frage welcher Ebayer solch eine Verkaufstaktik anwendet... 

und so bilders reinsetzt bei iibääh...

@ Joe: wo hastes gefunden ?


----------



## onespeed (11. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Hab ich gerade geordert ... ! Bei den Lieferzeiten wird er für GBBC-Berlin hier sein!
> 
> phaty *



phaty du coole sau!!! sach das nächste mal bescheit, ich hätt auch einen genommen  

hoffe du hast die richtige grösse bestellt... don't forget the beer gut cut!


----------



## phatlizard (11. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> phaty du coole sau!!! sach das nächste mal bescheit, ich hätt auch einen genommen  ! *



Kein Problem Megan macht auch noch einen für Dich ... guck Dir auf der website die Grössen an und sag Bescheid - also mir!!!! Nicht von der Hosengrösse ausgehen - selbermessen ist angesagt!!!

Wir beide in Berlin ... !!!   






Utilikilts


----------



## phatlizard (11. Februar 2003)

... Singlespeed-Kompatibel!


----------



## phatlizard (11. Februar 2003)

ZIEH!!!


----------



## joe yeti (11. Februar 2003)

stellt euch darin mal lizard vor!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pppppppppppppoooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooo


----------



## onespeed (11. Februar 2003)

monsieur le phat... sie haben post!   (web.de)


----------



## phatlizard (11. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *stellt euch darin mal lizard vor!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> pppppppppppppoooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooo
> ...



Bueck dich befehl ich dir 
Wende dein Antlitz ab von mir 
Dein Gesicht ist mir egal 
Bueck dich 

Ein Zweibeiner auf allen Vieren 
Ich fuehre ihn spazieren 
Im Passgang den Flur entlang 
Ich bin enttaeuscht 

Jetzt kommt er rueckwaerts mir entgegen 
Honig bleibt am Strumpfband kleben 
Ich bin enttaeuscht 
Total enttaeuscht 

Bueck dich 
Das Gesicht interessiert mich nicht 

Der Zweibeiner hat sich gebueckt 
In ein gutes Licht gerueckt 
Zeig ich ihm was man machen kann 
Und fang dabei zu weinen an 

Der Zweifuss stammelt ein Gebet 
Aus Angst weil es mir schlechter geht 
Versucht sich tiefer noch zu buecken 
Traenen laufen hoch den Ruecken 

Bueck dich 

Bueck dich befehl ich dir 
Wende dein Antlitz ab von mir 
Dein Gesicht ist mir egal 
Bueck dich noch einmal 

Bueck dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (12. Februar 2003)

ja, ich will..


----------



## rasaldul (12. Februar 2003)

gelöscht.....basti hatte es schon gepostet


----------



## Coffee (12. Februar 2003)

Guten Morgen Jungs ;-)

Na schon ausgeschlafen. Also ich schon ;-)) Wird Zeit das hier mal wieder ein paar "Schnecken" gepostet werden ;-))


Soll ich mal vorlegen *lach*


coffee *aufdiefolterspann*


----------



## bsg (12. Februar 2003)

@phaty: brachial ... 

@coffee: da sind die männer sicher gespannt ...

@joe: ich will lieber ein himmelblaues von den manbats haben ...


----------



## Altitude (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@phaty: brachial ...
> 
> @coffee: da sind die männer sicher gespannt ...
> ...



Schnecken! Schnecken!!!


----------



## Coffee (12. Februar 2003)

heheh, na dann spann ich euch noch ein bissle auf die folter. Es sei nur gesagt es ist Grün ;-) Und wird Euer Herz erfreuen ;-))



coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (12. Februar 2003)

Good MacMorning + kiss my ass:


----------



## onespeed (12. Februar 2003)

yeah baby yeah!!!


----------



## Coffee (12. Februar 2003)

Hey Jungs...das sind also für Euch "schnecken" Ihr enttäuscht mich zutiefst ;-))

coffee


----------



## polo (12. Februar 2003)

Schnecke für Coffee ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;------------------------------)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Coffee (12. Februar 2003)

Danke Polo für Dein erbarmen ;-) Wenigstens einer auf den man sich hier noch verlassen kann ;-)


coffee


----------



## Coffee (12. Februar 2003)

Nach langem Kramen in diversen CD-roms habe ich folgendes gefunden ;-)






coffee


----------



## bsg (12. Februar 2003)

@coffee: das ist aber brachial-schnecken-optik ;-)


----------



## Altitude (12. Februar 2003)

Machst wirklich ne gute "Figur" auf nem Bike - ist aber nicht Klassisches, oder????


----------



## cdeger (12. Februar 2003)

... die Nummer mit der kurzen Bike-Pause, während vorne dein Shop geöffnet war. Jedenfalls ist das Bild nicht ganz neu hier ...


mussnocheinoberrohrmessen


----------



## Coffee (12. Februar 2003)

Ok, dann mal was , was ihr noch nicht kennt von mir ;-) War mein coffeeshop ;-)








coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (12. Februar 2003)

1. Wo ist der Kaffe, ich sehn Fahrräder oder Altmetall??? 

2. Wer ist die Dame vor der Theke???


----------



## Coffee (12. Februar 2003)

Kaffee..ähm der steht in der Küche ;-)

Und die Dame ist ne ehemalige Rennradfahrerin ;-))


coffee


----------



## Altitude (12. Februar 2003)

war schon ein ganz cooler Shop - wenigstens ein positiver Grund sich als Fürther in der Werderau zu trauen...


----------



## bsg (12. Februar 2003)

@coffee: sieht ja ganz lustig aus. und wo sind die vielen räder ?!? ;-)


----------



## polo (12. Februar 2003)

> ehemalige Rennradfahrerin


  sieht man  

Wie hieß denn der Laden? War eigentlich Brille im Haar und Trikot zur Jeans verkaufsfördernd?


----------



## Coffee (12. Februar 2003)

leider Räder in anderer Perspektive ;-( und davon habe ich leider kein Bild mehr *heul* Außerdem hatte ich nie die Bude gerammelt voll, sondern nur besondere Sahnestückchen ;-)) Habe ja die Räder immer erst speziell für den Kunden aufgebaut. also alles Custom Made ;-)

coffee


----------



## Coffee (12. Februar 2003)

@ Polo


Laden hieß "Rocky Ritzel" (Nürnberg)

Udn klaro, war sicherlich ein Taktischer zug von mir ;-) Die Brillen und die Kona Trikots waren schnell verkauft *lol*

coffee


----------



## Altitude (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> [BUdn klaro, war sicherlich ein Taktischer zug von mir ;-) Die Brillen und die Kona Trikots waren schnell verkauft *lol*
> 
> coffee [/B]



Na ja, kein Wunder das Zeuch wurde ja auch ansprechend präsentiert...


----------



## Altitude (12. Februar 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Na ja, kein Wunder das Zeuch wurde ja auch ansprechend präsentiert... *



Sex sells!

Coffee war da - wo ist EL ... ???


----------



## lebaron (12. Februar 2003)

rocky ritzel nürnberg.............

den laden kenn ich........NUR WOHER???????


----------



## phatlizard (12. Februar 2003)

*Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!*


----------



## lebaron (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! *



GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHLLL

am geilsten is die klingel damit er die anderen warnen kann wenn er mit dem esk-shirt an denen vorbei zieht


----------



## phatlizard (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHLLL
> ...



Ich kann Dir garnicht sagen, wie ich mich auf das Foto freue ... !!!!


----------



## lebaron (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich kann Dir garnicht sagen, wie ich mich auf das Foto freue ... !!!!   *



dito.

du kennst doch bestimmt die batman filme .....wo dann über gotham-city.........das batman logo leuchtete oder.....

und jetzt denke mal weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (12. Februar 2003)

damit das warten auf rudy im eisenschweindress nicht so lange dauert mal wieder was zum ferdischmachen... 

schaut aus als wäre whoa's warrior mit nem kantenklatscher fremd gegangen


----------



## joe yeti (12. Februar 2003)

so jetzt is mir schlecht!!


ih es is dat lila!

joe


----------



## wtb (13. Februar 2003)

hi,

bin durch zufall auf diese forum gestoßen und finde hier geht ja einiges!
am anfang diese threads stand was von "räder verreißen" und so.

habe mir vor nicht all zu langer zeit ein ibis road ti in den staaten gekauft.
was haltet ihr davon? gibt es da auch was zu meckern? 


/shaun


----------



## phatlizard (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *damit das warten auf rudy im eisenschweindress nicht so lange dauert mal wieder was zum ferdischmachen...
> 
> schaut aus als wäre whoa's warrior mit nem kantenklatscher fremd gegangen  *



... und dabei ist das rosa Kondom geplatzt ... !!!  ... tragisch ... !

@wtb: ANGEBER!!!  nee da gibt es nix zu motzen ...!

phaty


----------



## bsg (13. Februar 2003)

@wtb: wirklich schnuckelig ... würde sich gut neben meinem mojo ti machen ...


----------



## Altitude (13. Februar 2003)

Welcome to the community...

Dein erschtes Bild war schon ml ziemlich Deplaziert - da gibts ja nix zum Fertig machen...  Sehr schön!!!  

Aber ich lese da ja noch viele Möglichkeiten in deinm Avitar an denen wir uns vielleicht auslassen können - und wenn nicht, ist es auch nicht so schlimm, dan sehen wir einfach wieder schöne Räder...

Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen...  

AlexdergesternAbendwiedervonseinemschwulenItalienerbeimEssenangemachtwurde-aber seine Pasta ist unschlagbar...


----------



## joe yeti (13. Februar 2003)

altidanngibdochnachdannkannstduimmerdasessengenissen!!!

      

oderhöreaufhierdamitanzugeben!!


----------



## Altitude (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *altidanngibdochnachdannkannstduimmerdasessengenissen!!!
> 
> 
> ...



@yoe

Danke für den Tipp...

Ichwollte dieses traumatische Ereignis einfach nur mit ein paar vernünfitgen Leuten teilen...

Nix für ungut...


----------



## andy1 (13. Februar 2003)

ansonsten ohne Worte


----------



## ibislover (13. Februar 2003)

gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (13. Februar 2003)

ist was für Alleinfahrer ?
Da wurde ja gut rumgebrutzelt an dem ehrwürdigen Rahmen um ne Scheibe hinmachen zu können.
Und vor der ersten Ausfahrt: Kette spannen


----------



## onespeed (13. Februar 2003)

gelernt is halt gelernt


----------



## phatlizard (13. Februar 2003)

By AlterNet


Dear friends: 

We, the undersigned citizens of the United States of America, are writing to ask for your help. 

We are already grateful for your principled opposition to our government's misguided and dangerous policy toward Iraq. Despite the deceptive claims of the Bush Administration and the poor coverage of the crisis by our media, huge numbers of Americans have evaluated the facts for themselves and join with you to oppose our government's drive toward war. 

Like many of you, we believe that war will not lead to future peace in the Middle East but to more violence and death  not just in Iraq but eventually throughout the region, as well as in the United States and across the globe. With you, we believe that war will not bring about the liberation of the Iraqi people but visit upon them even greater catastrophe than in the past. 

We are doing everything within our power here in America to change our government's policy. However, we fear this war cannot be stopped without even stronger opposition from the nations of Europe. 

We, and the rest of the world, therefore look to you for support and solidarity in this daunting task we share. 

We ask that you attend the antiwar rallies this Saturday, Feb. 15 in London, Paris, Berlin, Istanbul, Rome, Barcelona, Amsterdam, Warsaw and other cities across Europe. An overwhelming turnout in the streets will show your governments and the world that Europe says no to war. Before and after the demonstrations, write, speak out and protest in every way possible. 

We ask also that you demand that your government support the French-German initiative for additional inspections. If your government currently backs the Bush Administration, make it clear that they must withdraw this support or pay a severe political price. If your government is standing against the Bush Administration, let them know that you support their actions and call upon them to stand firm. 

Finally, we ask that, when the threat of war recedes, you join together with us in non-violent efforts to help the long-suffering Iraqi people in their struggle for democracy and freedom. 

After the terrorist attacks of Sept. 11, 2001, we were deeply moved by Europe's messages of sympathy and support. Those of us who visited the sites of the attacks in the weeks that followed will always remember the comfort we took in the letters posted nearby sent from your families to ours. 

Today, we need your unity more than ever  or we fear that Sept. 11 will be only the beginning of a terrible spiral of violence that will engulf the Middle East, the United States and the world. 

However, we believe this frightening vision of the future need not come to pass. As U.S. President Dwight Eisenhower once said, "I like to believe that people in the long run are going to do more to promote peace than our governments. Indeed, I think that people want peace so much that one of these days governments had better get out of the way and let them have it." 

Let this be the moment when the people of the world, for the first time, truly come together to force our governments to give us peace. Please stand with us on February 15 and in the future, as we stand with you. 

Alternative News from the US - alternet.org 






punkvoter.com


----------



## Coffee (13. Februar 2003)

Na, habt Ihr auch was zum wechschmeissen  







coffee


----------



## Coffee (13. Februar 2003)

auch nett, aber ich glaube weit kommt man damit nicht ;-)


----------



## andy1 (13. Februar 2003)

Also wegschmeissen oder ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9199&item=2710420675


----------



## andy1 (13. Februar 2003)

Beiträge gesamt: 10,108 
Benutzer Beiträge 
phatlizard  2294 
lebaron  2074 
Kokopelli  796 
whoa  589 
itz  494 
joe yeti  405 
DocSnyder  270 
bsg  249 
Altitude  249 
rob  184 
floibex  166 
el-diabolo  131 
onespeed  125 
Steinhummer  123 
polo  121 
yetilover  102 
odelay  79 
rasaldul  73 
go-dirt  68 
Hoerni  67 
lucy  61 
roesli  60 
Sylvester  59 
Staabi  58 
Jeroen  56 
Coffee  55 
Andy1  48 
SteffenScott  46 
D666mster  46 

Staabi ich krieg dich.... und nicht nur ihn...


----------



## bsg (13. Februar 2003)

@andy1: da wünsche ich mal viel erfolg auf dem sehr sehr weiten weg nach vorne ...


----------



## joe.breeze (13. Februar 2003)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie man einen "legendären Kettler-Alurahmen" wieder richtet? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2708543956&category=32508

Was manche Leute ihren Mitmenshen antun wollen, um ihren Schrott loszuwerden...

Gruß,

joe.breeze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe.breeze _
> *Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie man einen "legendären Kettler-Alurahmen" wieder richtet?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2708543956&category=32508
> 
> ...


*

Kettler-Tossing-Championship ... hmmm ...??? ... wäre ja auch mal was ... ! Aber ist so schwer ...!*


----------



## joe.breeze (13. Februar 2003)

wenn man mit Kettler-Tossing anfängt? Selbst CD sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht in eine Reihe mit Kettler stellen.

joe.breeze


----------



## phatlizard (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> ...
> phatlizard  2294
> ...



... bei der Gelegenheit hab ich mal in die "Gesamt-IBC-Liste" geschaut .... Du lieber Himmel es ist an der Zeit, dass ich wieder gesund werde ...zu viel Zeit zum terror-posting ...! PODIUMSPLATZ!!! 

Und um mich herum nur Kantenklatscher ...


----------



## lebaron (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ... bei der Gelegenheit hab ich mal in die "Gesamt-IBC-Liste" geschaut .... Du lieber Himmel es ist an der Zeit, dass ich wieder gesund werde ...zu viel Zeit zum terror-posting ...! PODIUMSPLATZ!!!
> ...



verdammt da hat derknabe mich doch glat überholt vor ein paar tagen war ich noch auf 5.....naja auch wurscht


----------



## phatlizard (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> verdammt da hat derknabe mich doch glat überholt vor ein paar tagen war ich noch auf 5.....naja auch wurscht *



Ich sag ja ... nur Kantenklatscher auf den ersten 6 Plätzen ... Gottseidank bin ich dar reingerutscht!!!


----------



## whoa (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Und um mich herum nur Kantenklatscher ... *



..und der "schlimmste" von allen steht 3 Plätze hinter Dir! 

ACHTUNG Ohrenstöpsel einsetzen SIRENEN-Alarm..  



> _Original _wird_ geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> menno whoa, ick bin keen verdammter 5D'ler.. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> ..und der "schlimmste" von allen steht 3 Plätze hinter Dir!
> 
> *



Er ist kein Mensch er ist kein Tier er ist ein Panzer-Grenadier ... !


----------



## lebaron (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Er ist kein Mensch er ist kein Tier er ist ein Panzer-Grenadier ... !  *



BRRRRRRRRRRRRRÜLLLLLLLLLLLL

 LOL


naja was soll ich dazu jetzt noch sagen


----------



## lebaron (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> *



meno, whoa ick bin doch keen verdammter 5-dler


----------



## lebaron (13. Februar 2003)

dann gibt es metallica auf die ohren für basti und noch 116 dann gibbet dat neue album .......

nachdem ich jetzt die s&m videos geguckt habe.......hab ich beschlossen etwas zu tun.

DESWEGEn.....habe ich mich jetzt dafür entschieden euch jeden tag bis zum konzert mit einem neuen metallica bild zu verwöhnen, wer es nicht sehen will muss nur kurz die augen zu machen

noch 110 tage die erste


----------



## whoa (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> meno, whoa ick bin doch keen verdammter 5-dler *



ich sollte meinen beruf wechseln und den komputa (in wenigen wochen krieg ich 'nen "schiggen" neuen) gegen 'ne große glasmurmel tauschen.. 

einneonfarbenerbonbonmitapfelgeschmacksollswerden 
whoa

p.s. der hastige dh-bomber (maxx mit gazzoldi forke) darf sich meinem warrior nichtmal annähernd so weit nähern, wie basti flo's bonty!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> * der hastige dh-bomber (maxx mit gazzoldi forke) darf sich meinem warrior nichtmal annähernd so weit nähern, wie basti flo's bonty!  *



Die Flugverbotszone?


----------



## whoa (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Die Flugverbotszone? *



..beträgt satte 50m!  Per gerichtlich bewirkten Beschluß..


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2003)




----------



## joe yeti (14. Februar 2003)

mal einer nettes tiger bild

joe


----------



## Coffee (14. Februar 2003)

Guten Morgen Jungs,

also was meine müden Augen heute morgen shcon wieder sehen musste ;-)


TATORT NACHBAR:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (14. Februar 2003)

Und gleich was hinterher für EUCH;-)


im Taschenformat


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2003)

Netter Vorbau - ist das der neue "Coffee Lefty" ???


----------



## Coffee (14. Februar 2003)

@ phat

- tolle Dämpfung

- wartungsarm

-naturdämfung

- immer funktionsfähig

-kostengünstig ;-) (für mich)


wat will man mehr    

coffee


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> 
> wat will man mehr
> *



Die Maße und den Preis für den Endverbraucher ... !


----------



## Coffee (14. Februar 2003)

@ Phat,


den Zuschlag hat schon jemand anderer bekommen ;-) der hat mir bisher 10 wundervolle Jahre dafür gegeben ;-) Udn es werden noch mehr werden. also quasi unbezahlbar  

coffee


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ Phat,
> 
> 
> ...



Diese süsse, klebrige Valentins-Tags-Stimmung macht einem wirklich sämtliche Fantasien kaputt ... !!!

Gut das wir das Thema so früh am Morgen abgehandelt haben - jetzt können die üblichen Verdächtigen nicht mehr draufsabbern ... !!!


----------



## Altitude (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Die Maße und den Preis für den Endverbraucher ... ! *



Ich glaub da hast Du schlechte karten....  

wie war das mit "halte auch die rechte hin"???

oder bin ich im falschen Film???

Appropos Film - kann ich echt empfehlen - selbst mein kleiner "Ossi" war begeistert - und Sie hat echt hohe Ansprüche...


----------



## Coffee (14. Februar 2003)

hi Tüte,

jupp habe schon paarmal die Vorschau gesehen..da muss ich rein ;-) endgeil....

coffee


----------



## itz (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *DESWEGEn.....habe ich mich jetzt dafür entschieden euch jeden tag bis zum konzert mit einem neuen metallica bild zu verwöhnen, wer es nicht sehen will muss nur kurz die augen zu machen
> 
> noch 110 tage die erste
> *




Moien .... 

..und weil du das zu 99,99% nicht hast bin ich mal so frei.
 Das gescannte Plattencover ... Basti kennst Du Vinyl?  der "the $5.98 E.P. garage days re-revisited" E.P. von 87  

Gruss Itzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (14. Februar 2003)

ist Valentinstag lasst Ihn uns also Ehren!

Karl Valtentin - ein verrückter Hund:


----------



## Altitude (14. Februar 2003)

auf sowas besser....


----------



## lebaron (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god shaved the queen....ich hab das teil!!!!


----------



## Altitude (14. Februar 2003)

Ösis hätten kein Rückrad...

Brandaktuell von der Spiegel-Homepage:

"Österreich schließt Grenzen für US-Truppen 

Wollen die USA Truppen zum Irak verlegen, müssen sie um Österreich einen Bogen machen: Wien entzieht dem amerikanischen Militär Durchfahrts- und Überflugsrechte, so lange es keine neue Uno-Resolution gibt. Pentagon-Chef Donald Rumsfeld tobt."

...die werden wohl schneller zur Achse des Bösen gezählt als wir...


----------



## Coffee (14. Februar 2003)

Naja, wenn das so ist, dann fang ich schonmal zum schaufeln an ;-) Nciht das meinen Rädern nochwas passiert


----------



## Altitude (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Naja, wenn das so ist, dann fang ich schonmal zum schaufeln an ;-) Nciht das meinen Rädern nochwas passiert
> 
> 
> ...



@Coffeli

Nimm ne größere Schaufel, dann passen meine auch noch mit rein!

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (14. Februar 2003)

Sieben Wochen, die die Welt verändern:
> >
> > 07.02.2003
> > Deutschland bleibt bei seinem Nein zum Angriffskrieg
> > gegen den Irak.
> > Nicht so sehr, weil die "Beweise" des Herrn Powell
> > Schrott waren, sondern
> > weil Rumsfeld uns mit Kuba und Libyen in eine
> > Lostrommel geworfen hat,
> > bevor Schröder es sich schweren Herzens hätte anders
> > überlegen können.
> >
> >
> > 10.02.2003
> > Deutschland verweigert den USA die Überflugrechte,
> > es sei denn, Bush nimmt
> > auf der Stelle den Rumsfeld-Vergleich zurück.
> >
> >
> > 11.02.2003
> > Bush informiert sich, was Kuba und Libyen überhaupt
> > ist.
> > Dann setzt er noch einen drauf.
> > Er vergleicht Deutschland mit der DDR.
> >
> >
> > 13.02.2003
> > Frankreich kippt um.
> > Nachdem die USA die Garantie für die Ölverträge des
> > Elf-Konsortiums
> > übernommen hat, verpflichtet sich Paris zur
> > uneingeschränkten
> > Baguette-Lieferung für die kämpfende Truppe.
> >
> >
> > 14.02.2003
> > Alle anderen Länder der EU und die Aspiranten kippen
> > auch um und gründen
> > Elf-Konsortien und Baguette-Großbäckereien.
> >
> >
> > 15.02.2003
> > Deutschland legt unter Protest den Vorsitz des
> > UN-Sicherheitsrates nieder
> > und tritt aus der Nato aus.
> >
> >
> > 16.02.2003
> > Bush fällt kein Vergleich mehr für Deutschland ein.
> > Er droht jetzt mit dem Finger.
> >
> >
> > 17.02.2003
> > Das läßt Deutschland natürlich nicht auf sich sitzen
> > und schließt sämtliche McDonalds.
> >
> >
> > 18.02.2003
> > Stoiber ruft zum Widerstand auf oder zumindest zur
> > Umwandlung der
> > McDonald-Restaurants in Löwenbräu-Keller
> >
> >
> > 19.02.2003
> > Westerwelle meldet sich zu einem VHS-Kurs:
> > "Außenpolitik" an.
> >
> >
> > 21.02.2003
> > Westerwelle muß bei seinem ersten Kursabend
> > feststellen, daß der Referent
> > der VHS Möllemann ist.
> > Sein Sprung aus dem Fenster läuft glimpflich ab.
> >
> >
> > 22.02.2003
> > Deutschland ist nun völlig isoliert, die ersten
> > Türken stellen Ausreiseanträge.
> >
> >
> > 23.02.2003
> > Das Bundespresseamt stellt klar, daß Ausreiseanträge
> > nicht erforderlich
> > sind und Bushs DDR-Vergleich Blödsinn sei.
> >
> >
> > 24.02.2003
> > Da der Regierung jetzt keiner mehr glaubt, stellen
> > jetzt auch Bayern Ausreiseanträge.
> >
> >
> > 25.02.2003
> > Die Bundesregierung erhebt eine Ausreisegebühr in
> > Höhe von 2000, - Euro
> >
> >
> > 26.02.2003
> > Deutschland erfüllt die Maastricht-Kriterien, da es
> > nicht nur keine
> > Neuverschuldung zu vermelden hat, sondern einen Teil
> > seiner Altschulden
> > ablösen kann.
> >
> >
> > 27.02.2003
> > Weiberfastnacht
> >
> >
> > 29.02.2003
> > Fällt dieses Jahr aus, da kein Schaltjahr.
> >
> >
> > 03.03.2003
> > Deutschland wird wegen unsportlichen Verhaltens aus
> > der EU ausgeschlossen.
> >
> >
> > 04.03.2003
> > In Österreich werden die ersten Bayern-Auffanglager
> > wegen unzumutbarer hygienischer Zustände von der
> > Weltgesundheitsorganisation geschlossen.
> > Angeblich ********n die Bayern auf alles.
> >
> >
> > 05.03.2003
> > Italien weigert sich weitere Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen
> >
> >
> > 06.03.2003
> > Erste Flüchtlingsschiffe an der italienischen
> > Adriaküste
> >
> >
> > 07.03.2003
> > Alle Anrainerstaaten schließen ihre Grenze zu
> > Deutschland
> >
> >
> > 08.03.2003
> > USA verlangen die Auslieferung Schröders. Amnesty
> > international verhandelt die Haftbedingungen.
> >
> >
> > 09.03.2003
> > Deutschland hat alle Schulden bezahlt und beginnt,
> > die Schweiz zu kaufen.
> >
> >
> > 10.03.2003
> > Deutschland braucht dringend Arbeitskräfte und ruft
> > seine Führungskräfte aus USA zurück.
> >
> >
> > 11.03.2003
> > Der Dow Jones sackt in freiem Fall auf 2100 Punkte
> >
> >
> > 12.03.2003
> > Deutschland führt die D-Mark wieder ein.
> > Der Dow Jones fällt auf 100 Punkte.
> >
> >
> > 13.03.2003
> > Aldi Süd kauft Microsoft
> > Bill Gates wird Filialleiter in Dinslaken
> >
> >
> > 14.03.2003
> > USA verschiebt den Einmarsch im Irak, da die
> > Baguette-Lieferungen sich verspäten.
> >
> >
> > 15.03.2003
> > Die ersten Flüchtlinge kehren zurück. Einreisegebühr
> > 5000, - DM.
> >
> >
> > 16.03.2003
> > Die Nachbarländer öffnen ihre Grenzen wieder, aber
> > Deutschland schließt die
> > seinen und führt eine Maut für alle Straßen ein, PKW
> > 150, - LKW 1.500, -
> > Euro.
> >
> >
> > 17.03.2003
> > Deutschland kauft Mallorca und weist Jürgen Drews
> > aus.
> >
> >
> > 18.03.2003
> > Deutschland erhält Elsaß-Lothringen geschenkt, lehnt
> > aber ab.
> > Nach Zahlung von DM 10.000.000.000, -
> > ( Wechselkurs 1 DM = 435 Euro ) durch Frankreich,
> > wird es dann doch
> > eingemeindet.
> >
> >
> > 19.03.2003
> > Frankreich beschuldigt die USA, Baguette-Lieferungen
> > nicht bezahlt zu haben.
> >
> >
> > 20.03.2003
> > Der tschechische Präsident Karel Gott schwenkt aus
> > der Pro-Irak-Phalanx aus
> >
> >
> > 21.03.2003
> > Lothar Matthäus übernimmt den Löwenbräu-Keller in
> > Hasselhünne (Ost).
> > Die amerikanischen Truppen an der Grenze zum Irak
> > werden von einer
> > geheimnisvollen Dünnschiss-Epidemie heimgesucht.
> >
> >
> > 22.03.2003
> > Bush vergleicht Deutschland mit Helgoland, zieht den
> > Vergleich aber einige
> > Stunden später mit dem Ausdruck des Bedauerns
> > zurück.
> >
> >
> > 23.03.2003
> > Die Bundesregierung kündigt eine erneute
> > Steuerreform an.
> > Jeder Staatsbürger erhält ab 01.04.2003 ein
> > Grundgehalt in Höhe von 3.000
> > Euro ( aus Mauteinnahmen )und eine Payback-Karte mit
> > 20.000 Freemiles.
> >
> >
> > 24.03.2003
> > Aldi Dinslaken kauft Florida
> >
> >
> > 25.03.2003
> > Die USA brechen den Golfeinsatz wegen Spritmangel
> > ab.
> > Die Lufthansa wird beauftragt, die Truppen
> > zurückzutransportieren.
> > Ein Lufthansa-Sprecher: "Das wird teuer!"
> >
> >
> > 26.03.2003
> > Saddam Hussein begrüßt das Ende der US-Hegemonie und
> > Ruhrgas erhält verabredungsgemäß die Ölrechte.
> >
> >
> > 27.03.2003
> > Die SPD lüftet das Geheimnis des Erfolges.
> > Gerhard Schröder ist schon im Sommer 2002 heimlich
> > mit Sandra Maischberger
> > durchgebrannt und durch einen Doppelgänger ersetzt
> > worden.
ir ein kleines Szenario:


----------



## polo (14. Februar 2003)

Bomb Cologne??


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Februar 2003)

GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHL   

Altitude der war gut!!!
bloß gut das wir franken und keine bayern sind gg*


gruß alex


----------



## Reen (14. Februar 2003)

polo, wo ist denn das bild her???


----------



## Altitude (14. Februar 2003)

Ich muß jetzt "knipsen" gehen,

Schönes Wochenende...


----------



## Altitude (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *polo, wo ist denn das bild her??? *



Warscheinlich hat er Kontakte zur NSA.....


----------



## polo (14. Februar 2003)

> Warscheinlich hat er Kontakte zur NSA


  Genau: NSA-Außenstelle Schwabing, nicht viel Betrieb hier eigentlich.

Nee: macht gerade die große Email-Runde, wird wohl in den nächsten Stunden bei Dir eintreffen.

Das auch:


----------



## Reen (14. Februar 2003)

bevor ich das bekomme, schick ich deins erstmal selber weg. sind beide ziemlich geil, obwohl ich beim ersten erst gedacht habe, da hat einer nen hals auf uns.

übrigens falls mein posting ein österreicher lesen sollte:

JUNGS, ICH BIN SO STOLZ AUF EUCH!!! hier der link...


----------



## yedi mind trix (14. Februar 2003)

Sauber ihr Schluchtensche**er, endlich bekommen die Staaten der EU den Mumm den einfältig, ignoranten Amis mal Paroli zu bieten!!

Die ganze EU sollte die diplomatischen Beziehungen zu den USA abbrechen.

Totale Isolation der kapitalitischen Weltbeherrscherwoller!!!!


Und den Güllebock oder wie der Typ aus der Bohlenshow heißt, dieser elendige Kastrat, den werfen wir im Hudson River ab!!!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yedi mind trix _
> *Sauber ihr Schluchtensche**er, endlich bekommen die Staaten der EU den Mumm den einfältig, ignoranten Amis mal Paroli zu bieten!!
> 
> Die ganze EU sollte die diplomatischen Beziehungen zu den USA abbrechen.
> ...



Na wenn das mal kein würdiger Fertigmacher-Rundumschlag war ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (14. Februar 2003)

ins ddd traue ich mich nicht damit.... 

aber gerade hab ich mir eine große nachspeise zum geilsten konzert des letzten jahres geschenkt....

hier ein bild aus dem booklet....

so, nu haut mich....ihr ollen bombenleger


----------



## Ackebua (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *ins ddd traue ich mich nicht damit....
> 
> aber gerade hab ich mir eine große nachspeise zum geilsten konzert des letzten jahres geschenkt....
> ...



Ist ja süß, Sandra Bullock mim Mikro! Kann denn die singen?


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *ins ddd traue ich mich nicht damit....
> 
> aber gerade hab ich mir eine große nachspeise zum geilsten konzert des letzten jahres geschenkt....
> *



ich find das nicht gut, dass Du hier Michael-Jackson-Bilder postest ... !!!!


----------



## Coffee (14. Februar 2003)

Mensch Phaty, reib Dir mal die Augen oder hock ne Brille auf ;-) det is nicht der Jacko, des is der Prince ;-)) Ja Ja ist zwar genauso klein, oder noch kleiner   langt sich auch ab und an zwischen die Beine   Aber kleine Kinder hat der noch nicht vom Balkon geschmissen ;-) Und die Nase wackelt auch noch nicht  


Gute Nacht

coffee


----------



## ibislover (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *...des is der Prince ;-))
> *




uuaaaaaah....

[KLUGSCHEI$$]

das ist "the artist, formally known as prince" dann "the symbol" und nun, nur noch "symbol"!!   

[/KLUGSCHEI$$]

keinsymbolfan,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Mensch Phaty, reib Dir mal die Augen oder hock ne Brille auf ;-) det is nicht der Jacko, des is der Prince ;-))*



ach nee Kakao ... das hätte ich jetzt doch beinahe nicht gemerkt ... !!!!!  

Du musst ihn doch FERTIGMACHEN wegen dem Zwerg - und was gibt es für einen TAFKAP-Fan schlimmeres als wenn der Meister mit dem weissen Jacko verwechselt wird ... !!

Du musst noch viel lernen, bis Du eine Ferdischmacherin bist - aber das kommt schon!

TAFKAP
(TheAsskickerFormerlyKnownAsPhaty!)


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Sieben Wochen, die die Welt verändern:
> > > 17.03.2003
> > > Deutschland kauft Mallorca und weist Jürgen Drews
> ...



> >
> >
> > 18.03.2003
> > Deutschland weist Koko nach Mallorca ein. Der König ist heim-
> > gekehrt!
> > 
> >
> > 19.03.2003
> > Mallorca erklärt unter König Koko seine Unabhängigkeit. Das
> > Biergebet wird die Nationalhymne, die Schinkenstrasse heisst
> > ab sofort Kölle-Allee!

Nä,wat wär dat schööööööön! 

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> > >
> ...



Manchmal ist es mir peinlich, dass Du mein Freund bist ... !!!!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> > >
> ...



Tja Kokok

ich dank da wirst Du Dich aber anstrengen müssen...  

Eher rufen wir Frangen mitt März unsere Unabhängigkeit aus - als daß Du Malle übernimmst - by the Way solltest Du es wirklich schaffen - wie wäre es mit einem "Nichtangriffspackt" zwischen Malle und Frangen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (14. Februar 2003)

Dann müßt ihr aber erst unsere Sprache lernen!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Altitude (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Dann müßt ihr aber erst unsere Sprache lernen!
> 
> Gruß Koko *



Na ja, von irgendwoher müsst Ihr ja euer Bier und euren Wein herkriegen...


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Februar 2003)

DAS wäre euer Lehrer!!!!






P.S. Ich bin mal eben beim EDEKA Sangria kaufen

Gruß Koko


----------



## Altitude (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *DAS wäre euer Lehrer!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Können wir darüber noch verhandeln????


----------



## peppaman (14. Februar 2003)

kleiner nachtrag:

tafkap heisst seit einiger zeit wieder offiziell PRINCE !

und zur bestürzung vieler ist er mittlerweile den zeugen jehowas beigetreten 

somit war es mit den "malsehnwasmeinschrittmachtprüfgriffen" beim konzert auch nix 

so, jetzt rocke ich weiter mit der NPG !!

peace ya´ll

peppaman


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Können wir darüber noch verhandeln???? *


NEIN

Der Präsidentenpalast:





Ich bin der König von Mallorca
ich bin der Prinz von Arenal
ich hab zwar einen an der Krone
doch das ist mir ********gal!

ICH BRAUCH URLAUB!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> NEIN
> 
> ...



Eher einen qualifizierten und verständnisvollen Therapeuthen....


----------



## rasaldul (14. Februar 2003)

Bevor Juergen Drews unser Lehrer wird erkläre ich lieber Schorsch Doppel-W zu meinem besten Kumpel und geh´mit ihm ein paar Pilse stemmen - und so gut kann gar kein Pils dieses Planeten schmecken das es mir Spaß machen würde!


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Februar 2003)

Komm du mir mal zum Karneval-Chaos
Danach wirst du mich verstehen

Gruß Koko


----------



## Coffee (14. Februar 2003)

*jubelfreu* dann war ick ja mit dem Prince(n) nich so falsch gelegen ;-) hehehehehe Ätschibätschi ;-)

Und Malozze is schon cool...vorallem mit dem Rennradel *pruuuuuuuuuuust* Jetzt bekomm ich sicher gleich eines auf die Mütze gelle ;-)

coffee


----------



## rasaldul (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Komm du mir mal zum Karneval-Chaos
> Danach wirst du mich verstehen
> 
> Gruß Koko *




Apropos Karneval-Chaos: Darf man bei euch mit sowas auftauchen - natürlich stilecht im retrolook aufgebaut  . Leider kann ich nicht versprechen ob´s zeitlich hinhaut.


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Dann müßt ihr aber erst unsere Sprache lernen!
> 
> Gruß Koko *




kein problem koko.wat meinste was ich hier hab.ein buch rheinisches platt
(ons platt-schwazz op wiss)  und ich lern schon wie ein wilder  

@ all drückt mir mal am montag die daumen.hab da son altes mtb an der hand vom kumpel seinem erzeuger.

das hat noch die shimano ausstattung mit dem hirsch druff und is max. 100km bewegt worden.steht da wie neu. wird zeit das er das mal verhökert.

gruß alex


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Öhm...nix für ungut Alex,aber da mußt du erstmal dein Teilzeitasyl von Düsseldoof nach Kölle verlegen

Und wer für's Karneval-Kaos schonmal trainieren möchte,der schaltet jetzt WDR ein!PFLICHT für alle,die kommen!
Ach und Marc: Macht nix wenn du kein Pils magst,wir trinken eh KÖLSCH!!!!!!Und mit dem Japanbomber kannst du gerne kommen,damit's schneller geht,kannst du den Umwerfer schonmal wieder abmontieren,brauchst ja eh nicht!

Gruß Koko*dem der Sangria grad sehr schmeckt*


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Öhm...nix für ungut Alex,aber da mußt du erstmal dein Teilzeitasyl von Düsseldoof nach Kölle verlegen
> *



Der Arme Beelzebub ... jetzt isser schon Frisör und dann soll er auch noch nach Köln umziehen ... zwei Gay-Vorurteile aufeinmal ... ! Das käme ja einem Outing gleich!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2003)




----------



## lebaron (14. Februar 2003)

GEILOMAT.....eine bremse dafür gibt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Der Arme Beelzebub ... jetzt isser schon Frisör und dann soll er auch noch nach Köln umziehen ... zwei Gay-Vorurteile aufeinmal ... ! Das käme ja einem Outing gleich!
> ...


frisör??? wer sagtn sowas???
nur weil ich montags frei hab !! nenene

nach tuckenhausen zieh ich nie im leben.
liegt auf der falschen rheinseite und da gibbet kein richtiges bier  

gruß alex


----------



## lebaron (14. Februar 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> frisör??? wer sagtn sowas???
> nur weil ich montags frei hab !! nenene
> *



Wassn sonst? Müllmann - die kommen bei uns Dienstags!!!

Ach das heisst jetzt bestimmt Recyceling-Fachwirt!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> nach tuckenhausen zieh ich nie im leben.*





> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> liegt auf der falschen rheinseite und da gibbet kein richtiges bier  *



Ich han die Städte der Welt jesin,
ich wor in Rio, in New York un Berlin!
Se sin op ihre Aat jot un schön,
doch wenn ich ierhlich ben, do trick mich nix hin!
Ich bruch minge Dom, dä Rhing - minge Strom -
un die Hüsjer bunt om Aldermaat!
Ich bruch dä FC, un die Minsche he,
un die jode, echte kölsche Aat!
Hey Kölle - do ming Stadt am Rhing,
he wo ich jroß jewode ben.
Do bes en Stadt met Hätz un Siel.
Hey Kölle, do bes e Jeföhl!
Do häss em Kreech fas' mem Levve bezahlt,
doch se han dich widder opjestallt.
Die Zick, die määt och för dir nit halt,
hück häste Ecke, die sin jrau un kalt!
Do weed römjebaut un vell versaut,
un trotzdem eines, dat es jeweß:
Dat dä Ärjer vun hück - un dat jeiht flöck -
die jode ahle Zick vun murje es!
Hey Kölle - do ming Stadt am Rhing,
he wo ich jroß jewode ben.
Do bes en Stadt met Hätz un Siel.
Hey Kölle, do bes e Jeföhl!
Ich blieve he, wat och passeet!
Wo ich die Lück verstonn,
wo ich verstande weed!
Hey, hey, hey!
Hey Kölle - do ming Stadt am Rhing,
he wo ich jroß jewode ben.
Do bes en Stadt met Hätz un Siel.
Hey Kölle, do bes e Jeföhl!


----------



## lebaron (14. Februar 2003)

mist ich hab mich volles ballett verzählt....es sind doch noch 112 TAGE


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Februar 2003)

@ phaty: also ich bin fachschnalle in einem radladen 

alex


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2003)

Köln-Bike ... ääähh ... Friseur-Bomber ... räuspel ... Christopher-Street-Day-Sänfte ... !! 






KOKO Dein Lokal-Patriotismus nimmt um Karneval herum unangenehme Ausmasse an ... ! Wenn ich noch so einen tuckigen Dreigestirnsauftritt im Fernsehen aushalten muss trete ich die Mattscheibe ein ... !


----------



## joe yeti (14. Februar 2003)

oder was?

so nich mein jung!

und koko so ein köln dünkel is was schönes!


joe


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Februar 2003)

lööööööööööööööööööööööl 


perser am rad is wohl porno.da mach ich mit meinem plüschpräser keinen stich mehr.

alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *KOKO Dein Lokal-Patriotismus nimmt um Karneval herum unangenehme Ausmasse an ... ! Wenn ich noch so einen tuckigen Dreigestirnsauftritt im Fernsehen aushalten muss trete ich die Mattscheibe ein ... ! *



Ich will ja nur,dass ihr euch vorbereitet!In zwei Wochen müßt ihr das auswendig können,wenn ihr nicht gleich als Ausländer auffallen wollt. Es reicht nicht,einfach nur in der Ecke rumzustehen.Das klappt nur bei 17jährigen Ska-Mädels aus Darmstadt

Gruß Koko

Mer losse d'r Dom en Kölle,
denn do jehöt hä hin.
Wat soll dä dann woanders,
dat hät doch keine Senn. 
Mer losse d'r Dom en Kölle,
denn do es hä zo Hus
un op singem ahle Platz
bliev hä och jot en Schoss,
un op singem ahle Platz
bliev hä och jot en Schoss. 
Stell d'r für d'r Kreml stünd am Ebertplatz,
stell d'r für d'r Louvre stünd am Ring,
do wör für die zwei doch vell ze winnich Platz,
dat wör doch e unführstellbar Ding. 
Am Jürzenich, do wör villeich et Pentajon,
am Rothus stünd dann die Akropolis,
do wöss mer överhaup nit wo mer hinjon sollt,
un doröm es dat eine janz jewess. 
Mer losse d'r Dom en Kölle,
denn do jehöt hä hin.
Wat soll dä dann woanders,
dat hät doch keine Senn. 
Mer losse d'r Dom en Kölle,
denn do es hä zo Hus
un op singem ahle Platz
bliev hä och jot en Schoss,
un op singem ahle Platz
bliev hä och jot en Schoss. 
Die Ihrestross die hiess villeich Sixth Avenue,
oder die Nord-Süd-Fahrt Brennerpass.
D'r Mont Klamott dä heiss op eimol Zuckerhot.
Do köm dat Panorama schwer en Brass. 
Jet froch ich üch wem domet jeholfe es,
wat nötz die janze Stadtsanierung schon,
do soll doch leever alles blieve wie et es
un mir behalde uns're schöne Dom. 
Mer losse d'r Dom en Kölle,
denn do jehöt hä hin.
Wat soll dä dann woanders,
dat hät doch keine Senn. 
Mer losse d'r Dom en Kölle,
denn do es hä zo Hus
un op singem ahle Platz
bliev hä och jot en Schoss,
un op singem ahle Platz
bliev hä och jot en Schoss.


----------



## joe yeti (14. Februar 2003)

durchgeknallt oder was?


ihr lehrt schwäbisch und sing auf der schwäbischen eisebahna bis in zwei wochen ! verstanden?

joe


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2003)

BAP 

Nit für Kooche 

Oh, nit für Kooche, Lück ú bliev ich Karneval he 
Nä, ich verpiss mich hück ú ich maach nit met dobei. 
Ich will fottsinn, wenn weiß we op Aufjeklärt" mäht 
Un sing Klosprüch als Wetz jetarnt och, 
wenn der letzte Verklempte mir't DU" anbeet un 
se eimohl em Johr och sprich ú ming Sprooch. 
Ich kann echt nit drövver laache 
Wenn die froore, die sons nix 
Ohne Schlips un Kraare mache, 
ob ihr Pappnaas richtig sitz? 
Die Vereinsmeier hamm dann ihr Hochkonjunktur, 
Uniform-Fetischiste als jraad, 
mööch nit wisse, wievill noch dobei sinn vun damohls, 
wievill die jetz scheiß-liberal 
bess bierernst ihr Traditione 
met dämm Mief vun dausend Johr 
konserviere un betone, 
dat se klüngele wöhr janit wohr. 
Wenn die Kleinigkeitskrämer als Weltmeister jonn, 
Klar ú ihr Beistellfrau blieht schön doheim, 
un em Suff sich beklaare, die däät nix verstonn 
un dann fremdjonn" ú (natürlich jeheim) 
die sich versööke ze belüje 
sich wießzemaache, su jung FREI" 
t'schärfste ess, wenn die dann singe: 
Am Aschermettwoch ess alles vorbei..." 
Andrerseits ess dat praktisch, dat muss ich jestonn, 
jed Verhalten sortiert, wie'n Kartei, 
Stechuhr ú Weihnachte, schwazz wenn wer stirv ú op die Tour 
Kütt dann jed Jeföhl clean ahn d Reih 
Wesst ihr wat Lück? Ihr künnt mich 
Ich benn jeck wie ich will, t'janze Johr, 
wenn ihr wollt, leckt mich quer, 
Kompensation unger üch en de Hohr


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Februar 2003)

... badener, franggen, ein paar wenige handverlesene schwaben, sicher berliner und auch eidgenossInnen, der eine oder andere potsdamer, seltene saarländer ...

aber wollt ihr soooooooo enden      








irgendwann in nicht zu ferner zukunft wird sich *koko *   auch so outen....

Jebore un jedäuf wode ben ich am 11. Februar 1958 en Köln Neppes  su wie sich dat für ne richtije Bürjerwehrsoldat jehöt. Ich wör jo jän am Rusemondach jebore, ävver leider han ich an däm Diensdach für Wieverfastelovend et eschte mol die jode kölsche Luff durch ming Lunge blose künne. Ming Mam meint ich hädden dat domols nit usjehalde un wollt sicherheitshalber vür dä jecke Dach op de Welt kumme öm joh nix ze verpasse.

 Ich han die ävver e klei besje em Verdacht dat die selvs Fastelovend fiere wollt un sich jeploch hät öm widder us däm Spidol erus ze kumme. Ävver su schnell jing dat dann och widder nit. Su mote mir zwei üvver die jecke Dach em Spidol blieve. Ming Mam em Bett un ich en de bedre... Ich in de Windele.

Mingen Bap hat sich secher en dr Zick et Läppche jespölt. Frei no däm Motto: Haupsach de Bap un dä Jung sin jesund. Nun hät sich ävver am Karnevalsdiensdaach noch jet zojedrare wat mich für mi später Levve jepräch hät. De Neppeser Bürjerwehr hät an däm Dach em Spidol e Fastelovendständche jejovve. Ming Mam, su hät sei mir dat später verzallt, fing an ze kriesche und ich an ze blöhke. Ävver der Rhythmus vun dr decke Trumm dä wor zigg däm wie ene zweite Hezschlach für mich. Un su han ich dä Virus Neppeser Bürjerwehr alt für dr` Tuberkuloseimpfung en mer jehatt. Wen dat nitt verröck jenoch es dann weis ich et nitt.

Als ich dann sechs Johr alt wor ben ich met minger Mam un met mingem Bap noh Weidenpesch jetrokke. Un en däm Ortsteil vun Kölle läven ich zig däm. He ben ich en de Kinderjaade jejange un han en dr Volksschull Lese un Schrieve jeliert. Wichtich ze erwähen es in minger Schullaufbahn noch de Flipperschull en Neppes un dat nit nur weil se en Neppes litt, sondern weil ich als dä Schääl mem Tünnes bei su mancher Schullsitzung op de Bühn jestande han.

En der Zigg ben ich och immer mem Stammdesch Om Piefes bei de Schull un Veedelszöch metjetroke. En minger Heimatpfarre Helig Kreuz ben ich dann bei de Pädchessöker jewäse. Die mieste vun minger joode Fründe die hann ich en dä Zigg kennejeliert un ben met dänne hück immer noch zesamme. Met dänne Männ benn ich dann och et eschte Mol Rusemondachs en de Stadt jetrokke. Paar Fäsje Kölsch verdeilt op ene Kinderware un ene Enkaufsware un et jing ab. Wenn dann dä Prinz am Schluss vun däm Zoch an uns vürbeitrok han ich su em stelle jedach:  Dat dätste jo och ens jän mache.

Su hätt sich dann ming Kindheid , Jurend un et Erwachseweede - oder dat wat ich dofür jehalde han - en Weidenpesch affjespillt. E klei besje vernünftich jewode benn ich dann ävver schließlich doch. 1984 han ich ming Frau, Heike jehierod. E Johr späder es dann ming Dochter Janine jeboore und fünef Johr späder minge Sohn dr Marius. Mer sieht dann de Welt op einmol doch met janz andere Aure, un su trot dann en klein` Ruhephase en. Dat hät ävver nit lang jehalde.

Ming Fründe hatten jo och all Pänz. Un su simmer dann met enem ömjebaute Handware Rusemoondachs widder en de Stadt jetrokke. Irjendwann en dr Zigg dozwesche ben ich en de Neppeser Bürjerwehr enjetrodde. Jenaujenomme op dr Häresitzung 1992. Zig däm ben ich bei de Appelsinefunke em Corps á la suite. Alt widder e jeck Jubiläjum für et Johr 2003. Elf Johr Bürjerwehrsoldat. Su ben ich dann ens Rusemondachs en Kölle oder Diensdachs en Neppes om Ware metjefahre oder mer sinn widder met unserem Handware und dä Pänz en de Stadt jetrokke. Eijentlich weis ich janit wat schöner es. DrZoch vun Drusse oder vun Drenne ze sinn. Ävver für et nächste Johr es dat kein Froch!

Wie ming Pänz en de Schull wore han ich mich do e paar Johr met enjemisch. Eijentlich han ich do joh alt alles jemaht, Förderverein, Schulpflegschaft, ene Kölner Elternstadtverband metbegründet un en dr Landesvertreteung metjearbeit. Für die Pänz vun dä Schull han ich och Theaterstöcke jeschrivve. Die Kölner Stadtmusikante oder Dä Pans Pitteroder e kölsch Dinner for one dat em MC Donalds speelt. Met däm Pans Pitter durfte mer sujar en der Kinderoper un em Schokoladenmuseum optredde.

Ansonsten jon ich noch alle vier Woche bei de Knubbelklötz käjele un spelle em Pfarrtheater met. Der Theaterkreis heiß Mer fingen dr Tex` nitt Wer vun üch jetz ävver jläuv dat dä Name Projramm es, dä hat sich janz jewaltisch en dr Finger jeschnede. Su, ich meine jetzt wesst er eijentlich jenoch vun mer.

Ach joh. arbeide dun ich zweschendurch och noch e besje. Ich han em Neehler Bahnhof ene Pressbetrieb. Mingen Opa Bruno hätt dä Lade 1935 jejründet. En de drissijer Johre, un vür allem nom Kreech, hätt da alles jesammelt. Lumpe, Papier un natürlich och Schrott. Hückzedach es dat natürlich alles jät anderes. Dat heiß jetz Recycling oder Entsorgungstechnik oder Rohstoffrückgewinnung. Bei mir weden us klein Bleche Würfelche jemaat die em Stahlwerk widder enjeschmolze weede. (Pakete gepreesst, daher der Name Pressbetrieb)

Bei der Neppeser Bürjerwehr trecken ich en der Karnevalszick su oft wie möchlich met der Wache met. Mittlerweile han ich in unserem Corps á la suite dä Dienstjrad des Majors d.R. erreicht.


sorgenvoll
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *BAP
> 
> Wenn die Kleinigkeitskrämer als Weltmeister jonn,
> *



Lieblingsstrophe!KRÄMER,gell Phaty!

@floibex:un dat schöne is,dat du worscheinlich keen wort verstonn häs!

Eenmol Prinz zu sinn,in Kölle am Rhin!

Gruß Koko*der seit 6 Tagen nicht geraucht hat und grad Mörderschmacht verspürt*


----------



## joe yeti (14. Februar 2003)

mareike is doch geil!!!!!     

oder flexe

aber du hast recht lieber 10 jahre nix zum valentinstag!  



ps: ich love mareike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Lieblingsstrophe!KRÄMER,gell Phaty!
> ...



.....geboren und getauft wurde ich am 11. februar 1958 in köln-nippes, so wie sich das für einen richtigen bürgerwehsoldaten gehört. ich wäre gerne auf rosenmontag geboren, musste aber leider schon an einem dienstag vor weiberfastnacht die gute kölner luft einatmen. meine mutter meinte, ich hätte es damals nicht länger ausgehalten und wollte sicherheitshalber vor den tollen tagen zur welt kommen, um ja nichts zu verpassen.

ich hege aber ein klein wenig den verdacht, dass sie .....

etc .   

sprachbegabtverstehtauchschweizer
flo


----------



## Staabi (14. Februar 2003)

Nabend,

um hier mal wieder on-topic zu werden:

treffen sich 3 Yetis im Wald...






Grüße,

Staabi, der jetzt geschlagene 2 1/2 Stunden lang 3 CD's mit Bildern von Triathleten in De Soto Klamotten durchgeschaut hat um die passenden Teile aus für den Canyon Triathlon Katalog zu finden. Die Bilder heißen nämlich nicht irgendwie "bestellnummer_farbe.jpg" sondern "9844xxxhastenichgesehen.jpg" und natürlich gibt es auch keinerlei Inhaltsververzeichnis, das anzeigt, welche Klamotten z.B. 9844xxxhastenichgesehen.jpg zugeordnet werden können. Außerdem hat natürlich jedes Bild immer mehrere Klamotten, so das ich auch noch nach unserer Vororder sortieren kann, mit welchem Bild ich die meisten Klamotten abdecke, die wir auch tatsächlich bestellt haben.  Manche Firmen haben echt lustige Vorstellungen davon, wieviel eine Arbeitstunde im DTP-Studio kostet... Wenn ich das nicht heute abend zuhause gemacht hätte wär der katalog wieder einige Euronen  teurer geworden. Sollte ich den Firmen, die solche CDs verbrechen eigentlich in Rechnung stellen (gibt da noch andere Spezis, die hunderte Bilder auf mehrere CDs verteilen, bei denen man weder am Namen noch im Inhaltsverzeichnis erkennen kann, was die Bilder gerade zeigen...)


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Februar 2003)

... suchbild

welcher ist koko  




*ducktsich*
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Februar 2003)

So lob ich mir die Ausländer!
Wenn euch schon keiner versteht,so versteht ihr wenigstens uns!

Achtung Witz: Wo kauft der Araber seine Schuhe?
                       Bei Scheichmann

Gruß Koko*braucht Fluppen*


----------



## lebaron (14. Februar 2003)

STAABI...........................


DAS ist definitiv eines der mit abstand geilsten bilder dieses threats....danke für diese bereicherung


----------



## joe yeti (14. Februar 2003)

funkenmariechen!!


----------



## Joerg (14. Februar 2003)

..schaust gerade 7 Tage parallel wa?


----------



## Joerg (14. Februar 2003)

Dann komm ma rüber, wir Kölner werden ja hier nur noch fertig gemacht...Ich rauche auch schon eine nach der anderen


----------



## Staabi (14. Februar 2003)

ich hab da noch so eins:


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... suchbild
> 
> welcher ist koko
> ...



Na er hier

@jörg:Schnauze voll,ich fahr jetzt zur Tanke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2003)

Na Basti: "Leider immer noch kein YETI??"


----------



## Joerg (14. Februar 2003)

...Zweite Liga, nie meeeehr, nie meeeehr....


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Na er hier
> ...



Koko Deine Postings werden immer Basti-mässiger!!!!
Du brauchst mal wieder ne Flatrate - wenn man versucht eine Woche in 2 Stunden aufzuholen kommt nur Lokal-Chauvinismus raus ...


----------



## Joerg (14. Februar 2003)

Naja, immerhin haben wir die 5. Jahreszeit, da darf der Rheinländer das


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2003)




----------



## Kokopelli (14. Februar 2003)

Janz Jenau!joerg,ich zähl am 1.3. auf dich!
@phaty: Du bist ja nur neidisch,dass ihr in Deutsch-Frankreich gar nichts habt

Gruß Koko


----------



## Joerg (14. Februar 2003)

Kumm loss mer fiere, net lamentiere, jet Spass un Freud dat hät noch keinem Minsch jeschaad....


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Februar 2003)

Kumm, loss mer fiere, nit lamentiere
jet Spass un Freud, dat hätt noch keinem Minsch jeschad.
Denn die Trone, die do laachs, musste nit kriesche.
Loss mer fiere op kölsche Aat. 
Unser Zick, die es had jenoch
kei Minsch weed dodrus klooch
wat he öm uns eröm passeet
et Levve nit jrad söss.
Wä weiß schon, wie't morje wiggerjeiht?
An dä Sorje schunkele mer schon nit vörbei!
Alles hät sing Zick, un nix es einerlei. 
Kumm, loss mer fiere, nit lamentiere
jet Spass un Freud, dat hätt noch keinem Minsch jeschad.
Denn die Trone, die do laachs, musste nit kriesche.
Loss mer fiere op kölsche Aat. 
E Jeföhl, dat bruch sing Zick.
Ov et Truur es oder Jlöck,
waad nit, bes do dich selvs verliers,
loss et erus, wann immer do kanns
Hey - Jeck, loss Jeck elans!
Un schamm dich nit, wenn do ens zünftich fiers.
Dä Lauf dr Welt, dä es uns nit ejal,
doch et Levve es nit bloss e Jammertal. 
Kumm, loss mer fiere, nit lamentiere
jet Spass un Freud, dat hätt noch keinem Minsch jeschad.
Denn die Trone, die do laachs, musste nit kriesche.
Loss mer fiere op kölsche Aat. 
Jedeilte Freud heiss dubbelt Freud,
un dat deit richtich jot
wan mer laache oder kriesche,
dat rejelt kei Jebot!! 
Kumm, loss mer fiere, nit lamentiere
jet Spass un Freud, dat hätt noch keinem Minsch jeschad.
Denn die Trone, die do laachs, musste nit kriesche.
Loss mer fiere op kölsche Aat. 
Kumm, loss mer fiere, nit lamentiere
jet Spass un Freud, dat hätt noch keinem Minsch jeschad.
Denn die Trone, die do laachs, musste nit kriesche.
Loss mer fiere op kölsche Aat.


----------



## Joerg (14. Februar 2003)

Näää, wat es dat schöön he in däm Forum!

Isch künnt de Räder bütze die et Spill herjefahre hann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (14. Februar 2003)

Alemannischer Narrenzünfte, so wird das bei uns gemacht!


----------



## joe yeti (14. Februar 2003)

sodele


----------



## joe yeti (14. Februar 2003)

na !


----------



## Jeroen (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *Alemannischer Narrenzünfte, so wird das bei uns gemacht! *



Sag mal Joe Yeti.. das mädchen rechts, kennst du gut, und naturlich fällt die auf Holländer.... Gib mal bitte das telefonnr.!


----------



## joe yeti (14. Februar 2003)

was ist auf holländer fallen?

und ne die kenne ich nett und die wird so um die 12 jahre sein!

tsss mein holländischer freund!

außerdem stehe ich mehr auf die linke!  


joe


----------



## Beelzebub (15. Februar 2003)

damit verabschiede ich mich jetzt und werf mich in die falle.

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)

Fabulous Disaster - die offizielle Begleitband der SOKO-KOKO! Drei Lesben eine Hetero!


----------



## Beelzebub (15. Februar 2003)

na bei den uschis kuck ich natürlich nomma rein  is doch egal ob die lesbisch oder sonstwas sind.geile mucke machense.

ICH SACH NUA GEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIL


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *na bei den uschis kuck ich natürlich nomma rein  is doch egal ob die lesbisch oder sonstwas sind.geile mucke machense.
> 
> ICH SACH NUA GEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIL *



Tja und demnächst verrate ich auch mal was die mit uns zu tun haben ... !!!


----------



## joe yeti (15. Februar 2003)

und auch die mädels


----------



## joe yeti (15. Februar 2003)

phaty hast du die nummer von der 2 ten links!

nice die kleine


----------



## onespeed (15. Februar 2003)

uiii, die babes sind aber mächtig evil  

greetz
andi


----------



## Steinhummer (15. Februar 2003)

....un die aandere Jongens, dat ess jo he wie enn unserem Veedel!

         

  

Steinhummer ("Minge Klejn soll dä Hummer anjepack hann? Sie sinn he verantwortlich, wenn dä Klejn erdrunke wör? Sachese jetz nit dat wör su nit, dänn - andernfallls Prozäss am Halls..")


----------



## Beelzebub (15. Februar 2003)

ich bitte darum herr phaty!!

aber die hier sind auch nich schlecht  
"Thee Ultra Bimboos" aus finnland.machen auch geile punkmucke und vermutlich trinken die noch den ein oder anderen untern tisch  

gruß alex


----------



## realbiker (15. Februar 2003)

... da kenn ich auch eine Band ...!!!    

.. die sind dazu noch echt gut ..


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *... da kenn ich auch eine Band ...!!!
> 
> .. die sind dazu noch echt gut ..
> ...



Das ist aber ein echt böses Bild von der Kelly-Family ... !!!

Ach ja Realo-Biker ... Respekt für Österreich für das Überflug- und Durchfahr-Verbot für die US-Army! ... Das hätten wir Euch garnicht zugetraut!

Rumsfeld: Österreich blockiert US-Truppen 

Washington - Nicht alle Wege führen nach Rom: US-Verteidigungsminister Donald Rumsfeld hat Österreich vorgeworfen, die Verlegung von US-Truppen aus Deutschland nach Italien per Eisenbahn zu blockieren. Rumsfeld sagte vor dem US-Senat in Washington, man werde deshalb für die Truppenverlegung noch einige Tage benötigen. Dies sei ein Beispiel für die Probleme, die durch die Stationierung von 100.000 US-Soldaten, davon 70.000 in Deutschland, entstehen.

"Müssen hinauf nach Rotterdam"

"Derzeit versuchen wir zum Beispiel einige Kräfte von Deutschland hinunter nach Italien zu verlegen und Österreich verursacht uns Schwierigkeiten hinsichtlich der Verlegung der Truppen mit der Eisenbahn über Österreich", sagte Rumsfeld vor dem Senatsausschuss für die Streitkräfte. "Das bedeutet, dass wir hinauf nach Rotterdam (niederländischer Hafen, Anm.) oder mit der Eisenbahn durch drei oder vier Länder gehen müssen". Vor Journalisten wollte Rumsfeld aber keine Auskunft darüber erteilen, ob die betreffenden Truppen an den Persischen Golf verlegt werden sollten.

Europa: US-Truppen sollen in Hinkunft abgezogen werden

Rumsfeld sagte, er habe "erst heute Früh" von der Angelegenheit gehört. Die US-Streitkräfte hätten aber bereits zwei Ausweichrouten entwickelt, "zwei per Eisenbahn und eine übers Meer - sämtliche nehmen einige Tage länger in Anspruch". Angesichts des kühlen Verhältnisses der USA mit einigen europäischen Bündnispartnern sind in den vergangenen Tagen in Washington Stimmen laut geworden, US-Truppen ständig aus Europa abzuziehen. Rumsfeld sagte dazu: "Es ist klar: Für uns ist es besser, nicht eine solch starke Konzentration zu haben." Ständige Veränderungen bei der Stationierung von US-Truppen im Ausland werde es "in angemessener Zeit" geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (15. Februar 2003)

machen die weltmacht usa hektisch!

so einfach geht das !

oha sind die rumsfeld unsicher!

joe


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *....un die aandere Jongens, dat ess jo he wie enn unserem Veedel!
> *



Danke für's Stichwort!
Wenn der Basti jetzt jeden Tag Metallica postet,dann bereite ich euch schonmal auf Karneval vor

Wie soll dat nur wigger jon,
Wat bliev dann hück noch ston,
Die Hüsjer un Jasse
Die Stündcher beim Klaafe
Es dat vorbei.
En d'r Weetschaff of d'r Eck
Ston die Männer an d'r Thek'
Die Fralückcher setze
Beim Schwätzje zosamme
Es dat vorbei.
Wat och passeet
Dat eine es doch klor
Et schönste, wat m'r han
Schon all die lange Johr
Es unser Veedel
Denn He hält m'r zosamme
Ejal, wat och passeet
En unserem Veedel
Uns Pänz, die spelle nit em Jreas
Un fällt ens einer op de Nas,
Die Bühle un Schramme
Die fleck m'r zosamme
Dann es et vorbei.
Wat och passeet
Dat eine es doch klor
Et schönste, wat m'r han
Schon all die lange Johr
Es unser Veedel
Denn He hält m'r zosamme
Ejal, wat och passeet
En unserem Veedel
En unserem Veedel
Dat es doch klor,
Mer blieven, wo mer sin,
Schon all die lange Johr,
En unserem Veedel,
Denn he hält m'r zosamme
Ejal, wat och passeet,
En unserem Veedel.


Gruß Koko


----------



## Coffee (15. Februar 2003)

schade das ich zur Weiberfastnacht nicht im Lande bin *heul* aber muss ich eben auf der Piste feiern.

Und hier was, was Euch hoffentlich richtig weh tut in den Augen ;-9


----------



## Coffee (15. Februar 2003)

hahah, gehts Euch schon so ;-)


----------



## realbiker (15. Februar 2003)

@ joe & pathy

Ja ja Össis und so - klein aber OHO !!!  

Bei uns kommt niemand durch der ned soll - auch ned de kriegsgeilen Amis !!!  

Rumsfeld kritisiert Österreich 

Umgekehrt warf gerade zuletzt US-Verteidigungsminister Donald Rumsfeld Österreich vor, die Verlegung von US-Truppen aus Deutschland nach Italien zu blockieren. Verteidigungsminister Herbert Scheibner (FPÖ) konterte, ohne UNO-Mandat könne es keine Durchfuhrerlaubnis geben.


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> * Verteidigungsminister Herbert Scheibner (FPÖ)  *



Umph ... naja über einen FPÖ-Politiker werde ich mich dann aber trotzdem nicht freuen ... !!!


----------



## joe yeti (15. Februar 2003)

von recht kam noch nie was gutes!

hmm aber ich bin der meinung die springen halt auch auf den antikriegszug auf, halt auch wendehälse!

aber auf jeden fall dank dem össi volk!

joe,völker aller länder vereinigt euch, gegen bushs new war!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)

... Chipps! Er ist gerade in Arizona zur Vorstellung der neuen Manitou-Gabeln für 2004!!!

Wen es interessiert - der schaut hier!


----------



## realbiker (15. Februar 2003)

@ joe und phaty

Ja da geb ich euch schon recht aber sie werden hoffentlich jetzt dann nicht wieder in der Regierung sein!  

Sogar in unseren Bikeforen wird für die Demos geworben: 
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?threadid=6347


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *@ joe und phaty
> 
> Ja da geb ich euch schon recht aber sie werden hoffentlich jetzt dann nicht wieder in der Regierung sein!
> ...



Wenn ich mir die Kommentare in dem Forum durchlese, bin ich aber schon froh, dass wir mit Dir allem Anschein nach einen Normalen Ösi erwischt haben ... !!! Du darfst bleiben ... 

phaty


----------



## realbiker (15. Februar 2003)

... oh vielen herzlichen Dank  

Anscheinend bin ich somit der einzige offizell AKZEPTIERTE ÖSI hier!!!


----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

noch 111........wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)

Punk-Mädchen im Bett ... besser so ... !


----------



## whoa (15. Februar 2003)

..was soll das für'n WE werden.  



> _Original gesungen von den Toten Hosen _
> *Ich bin froh, daß ich kein Kölner bin,
> denn das ist eine Quälerei.
> Ich bin froh, daß ich ein Düsseldorfer bin,
> ...


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)

Bisher mehr als 500.000 Menschen auf den Strassen ... das tut gut!

www.15februar.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Bisher mehr als 500.000 Menschen auf den Strassen ... das tut gut!
> 
> www.15februar.de/ *



Heut ist wieder einer dieser Tage, an denen ich stolz bin im "alten Europe" zu leben...

Grüße
auch die Millionen von vernünftigen menschen in Lodon, Rom und anderswo...

Hoffentlich peilen es unsere Politiker und unsere amerikanischen Freunde auch...


----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

ich muss mir mal wieder luft machen


*AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*  

mir platzt hier nochmal der arsch mit diversen leuten.......da kri'isch plak

MANNNNnnnn VERDAMMTE ********.........AHHHHHhhhhhh


warum immer ich andere leute dürfen doch auch ...und wäre es so regt sich jeder auf.......ahhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## joe yeti (15. Februar 2003)

aber das bringt kraft! 

1 million im London

1 million in Rom

500000 in Berlin

usw. usw. in üner 50 ländern!


hoch die internationale Solidrität!



   


joe


----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

finde ich es echt beeindruckend was heute in berlin und einigen anderen europäischen städten losgemacht wird dafür 


forget saddam.....beware of george....


----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

politik, beiseite.........

karneval......beisete............

bASTI wil WIEDER bikes........fertigmachen........leute die meinen fertiggemacht werden zu wollen......


ALSO STELLT EUCH


----------



## Coffee (15. Februar 2003)

BASTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII,

dan Poste doch mal eines ;-) meines ist leider noch in der mache. Aber wenns fertich is, könnt ihr loslegen bis Euch die Augen tropfen ;-)


coffee


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *BASTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII,
> 
> dan Poste doch mal eines *



Basti hat mindestens dreieinhalb Jahre Vorsprung was das Posten von Bikes angeht ... !!!


----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *BASTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII,
> 
> dan Poste doch mal eines ;-) meines ist leider noch in der mache. Aber wenns fertich is, könnt ihr loslegen bis Euch die Augen tropfen ;-)
> ...


woher hab ich nur geahnt dat ausgerechnet ddu als erstes postest.....by the way

wäre es nicht idiotisch sich selber fertigzumachen (rhetorik)????

deswegen....wozu selber bilder posten....


und gott verteilte am 35336 tag der schöpfung HIRN


----------



## Coffee (15. Februar 2003)

ja ja der Vorsprung ;-) hättet Ihr mir halt eher mal gesagt das es diesen wunderbaren thread hier gibt ;-)

Das ist die neue "Königsklasse" oder auch Baron genannt ;-)


----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

und ab heute lautet die meine maxime 


Searching,
Seek and Destroy
Searching,
Seek and Destroy
Searching,
Seek and Destroy
Searching,
Seek and Destroy


.....................................................say one more what!



.........what?.......


WHAT.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> woher hab ich nur geahnt dat ausgerechnet ddu als erstes postest.....by the way
> 
> ...



Basti so gereizt wie du gerade bist, solltest du nichts mehr posten heute ... !!!


----------



## Coffee (15. Februar 2003)

und gleich dazu die dazugehörige Puschel mütze ;-)








coffee


----------



## Coffee (15. Februar 2003)

@ barönchen,

stimmt siehst shcon bissle blass heute aus, soltest dich mal warm ins Bett packen ;-)






coffee


----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> ja ja der Vorsprung ;-) hättet Ihr mir halt eher mal gesagt das es diesen wunderbaren thread hier gibt ;-)
> 
> Das ist die neue "Königsklasse" oder auch Baron genannt ;-) *



sorry aber wer diesen threat nicht von alleine entdeckt.........TZTZZZZZZZZZzzz


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *und gleich dazu die dazugehörige Puschel mütze ;-)
> 
> 
> ...



Aber Coffee wo hast Du denn das Foto von meinem Hütchen her ...? Das trag ich doch nur in der Badewanne!

His Royal Phatness
TAFKAP


----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Basti so gereizt wie du gerade bist, solltest du nichts mehr posten heute ... !!! *



och nö das passt schon ICH verkrafte das


----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Aber Coffee wo hast Du denn das Foto von meinem Hütchen her ...? Das trag ich doch nur in der Badewanne!
> ...


aber auch erst seit dem ich dir mein krönchen mal geschenkt habe.........

ADEL ist nix tolles....immer diese schränke voller klunker......

so ein dreck dat brauchen nur weiber


----------



## joe yeti (15. Februar 2003)

aber mach doch mal den reisverschluss auf!

bidddde   


joe


----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ barönchen,
> 
> stimmt siehst shcon bissle blass heute aus, soltest dich mal warm ins Bett packen ;-)
> ...



cool wo hast du denn das bild ausgegraben...so seh ich meistens nach ner durchzechten nacht aus.......naja und die schrift auf dem shirt sagt ja wohl einiges...........

naja der eine hat's oder kann's der andere eben nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

nicht dass hier noch jemand denkt .........nee nee is alles nur halb so schlimm gement.....


----------



## Coffee (15. Februar 2003)

Ziiiiiiiiiiiischhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
...so der Verschluss ist jetzt offen ;-) heheh aber Du kannst nix sehen ätschibätschi ;-))


coffee


----------



## andy1 (15. Februar 2003)

PUUUUH, wie alt ist der Busen ?


----------



## Coffee (15. Februar 2003)

@ Andy,

der Busen ist fast 32 ;-) ich glaub so mit 13 hat er begonnen zu wachsen..also effektives Lebensalter des Busens daher 19 Jährchen ;-))


coffee


----------



## Coffee (15. Februar 2003)

Ähhhhhhhm, *nocheingefallenist* Ist das dann schon ein Classic (er)?   

coffee


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Ziiiiiiiiiiiischhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> ...



" ... you can leave your hat on ... !"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> " ... you can leave your hat on ... !"
> ...



LOL

ABER .....wenn......dann nur den hut


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Ähhhhhhhm, *nocheingefallenist* Ist das dann schon ein Classic (er)?
> *



Definitiv!


----------



## joe yeti (15. Februar 2003)

jetzt nich klemmen!

las sehen! wenn die noch so jung sind macht das doch beiden nix aus!


----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

.....aber dat muss sein............


lebaron proudly presents..........MR. VOUILLOZ


----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *jetzt nich klemmen!
> 
> las sehen! wenn die noch so jung sind macht das doch beiden nix aus!
> ...


so sieht's klaus....zu mal doch eh karneval is und dem frieden kommt das auch zugute....


----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

mal sehen wer den erkennt........


----------



## joe yeti (15. Februar 2003)

weltfrieden coffee!!!


da du heute nich in berln warst!!


----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

sein DAS


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)

Singlespeed Nationalmannschaft Singapur


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)

Es gibt nicht viele Momente in meinem Leben in denen ich stolz war ein Deutscher zu sein - heut hat es geklappt ... !!!

... und Blair ist schon am umkippen ...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (15. Februar 2003)

das sieht ja fröhlich aus...
bisschen wie die Loveparade


----------



## joe yeti (15. Februar 2003)

aber ich würde noch weiter gehen, da heute nicht nur deutsche demonstiert haben!


die menschen haben heute bewissen das sie nicht für kriege gegen die menschheit sind!

vor allem wenn es nur um geld geht!

ich finde dieser tag beweist das wir menschen sind und keine barbaren und das auch nicht werden wollen!


joe


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)




----------



## Staabi (15. Februar 2003)

Nabend,

seit einer Stunde zurück von einem erquicklichen Arbeitstag im DTP-Studio, aber dafür nähert sich der Canyon Triathlon-Katalog langsam der Vollendung...

Aber jetzt zu etwas klassischem:

falls Ihr schon immer mal bei "Volare" lauthals mitsingen wolltet, aber den Text nicht kanntet:

http://www.moekel.de/
(Lautsprecher einschalten)

Ist dann ganz einfach .

Grüße,

Michael, sich jetzt mal um seine Frau kümmernd...


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *
> Michael, sich jetzt mal um seine Frau kümmernd... *



Aber sing ihr nichts vor ... !!!

Wo findest Du bloss immer diese Websites ...


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)




----------



## lebaron (15. Februar 2003)

ist ja wohl mal ide mit abstand geilste farbkombo wo gibt....MEINE FRESSE


----------



## Jeroen (15. Februar 2003)

SyCip Brother's Rock the scene!!!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (15. Februar 2003)

Touren in Style:

SyCip mit Rohloff und S&S


----------



## joe yeti (15. Februar 2003)

!!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2003)




----------



## Staabi (16. Februar 2003)

Liebe Brodie-Freunde,

ihr müsst jetzt ganz tapfer sein:


----------



## joe yeti (16. Februar 2003)

hmmm das war wohl kein brodie highlight?!

joe


----------



## olli (16. Februar 2003)

He, so 'ne Federgabel mit geschobener Schwinge gibt es gerade auf ebay. 
Ancilotti oder so...
Bei unseren BW Krädern Hercules 125 hatten wir die auch. 
Sehr geiles Gefühl, wenn das Moped bei Bremsen nicht eintaucht sondern vorne hochgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *falls Ihr schon immer mal bei "Volare" lauthals mitsingen wolltet, aber den Text nicht kanntet:
> 
> http://www.moekel.de/
> ...



Danke Staabi,das tat gut!
Wobei ich als Malle-Eisenschwein natürlich mitsingen kann

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

Brodie? Da gibt es schlimmeres ... in 2003 ... ! Die Welt ist schlecht!


----------



## Staabi (16. Februar 2003)

Bereits 1994 gab es schon Kantenklatscher:






Ein Durango Bike Works 8x8. Gebaut übrigens von Robbie Rupe, dem ein oder anderen vielleicht als Schweisser bei Yeti bekannt. Außerdem im 91er und 93er Yeti Katalog als Dual-Slalom Fahrer zu sehen.


----------



## andy1 (16. Februar 2003)




----------



## andy1 (16. Februar 2003)




----------



## andy1 (16. Februar 2003)

noch ein Fully:


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)




----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2003)

Na, fertig mit "sabber"  

habt ihr schon gesehen...gibt sogar ein "cafe" bike  heheheh


----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2003)

...die 750 stehen übrigens für den Brustumfang    


coffee


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *...die 750 stehen übrigens für den Brustumfang
> 
> coffee *



Hiermit ist Coffee offiziell als Objekt chauvinistischer und anzüglicher Sprüche freigegeben!

750 Umfang? oder doch eher das Gewicht pro Einheit?

phaty
*verwirrt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2003)

@ phaty


och menno, nicht das ich es hier mit cannonbabe schon schwer genug habe. Jetzt machst du auch noch Stimmung gegen mich  

Naja..also ich meine die haben hinter den 750 noch das C vergessen  

Ok, dann gehen wir mal wieder über zu den Räders ;-))


coffee


----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2003)

das kam grad über google raus als ich "phaty" eingegeben habe


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *das kam grad über google raus als ich "phaty" eingegeben habe *



Hübsch gelle? Nur nicht  mehr meins! 

Und das kommt raus wenn  man bei google "coffee" eingibt ...


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> Naja..also ich meine die haben hinter den 750 noch das C vergessen
> *



Das ist aber ein verflucht grosses Laufrad ... !


----------



## joe yeti (16. Februar 2003)

(geschrieben von coffee)
och menno, nicht das ich es hier mit cannonbabe schon schwer genug habe. Jetzt machst du auch noch Stimmung gegen mich  

warum schwer mit dem c babe? vertraue dich uns an wir helfen dir! 

un wie 750 c ich denke eher so wie ich das sehe 75-85 b und das is doch ganz nett!

also mache mal die reisverschlüsse auf! 

joe ganz entzückt von ledercoffee


----------



## Altitude (16. Februar 2003)

Ich seh schon, Du solltes im Rahmen der Deutsch-Fränkischen- Völkerverständigung mit nach Köln kommen....

...selbst wenn der Kona noch nicht fertig ist...


----------



## joe yeti (16. Februar 2003)

genau coffee babe du musst kommen


so das wir die alle gucken können! 

und sprechen naja auch wollen mit dir!
(hmm? was spricht mann mit frauen?)

ldhlus!!


----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2003)

@ joe,


den ganzen verfluchten morgen, hocke ich her schon oben OHNE for dem flimmernden PC. Und Du lässt Dich erst jetzt wo ich fast shcon Frostbeulen habe blicken ;-)

Und meine beiden, bekommen nur ganz ausgewählte Personen zu gesicht ;-)  *zwinker an...*


coffee


----------



## Altitude (16. Februar 2003)

@Coffe 

wie wärs mit biken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (16. Februar 2003)

joe, sei ein gentleman und biete der dame dein jacket an damit sie sich nicht total verkühlt !!!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> Und meine beiden, bekommen nur ganz ausgewählte Personen zu gesicht ;-)  *zwinker an...*
> *



*erröt*


----------



## Altitude (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *@Coffe
> 
> wie wärs mit biken??? *



Kommando zurück - ich hab grad ne Mail von meiner Agentur bekommen - ich muß arbeiten fahren - shit!!!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

Ach nein wie ist das putzig ... die üblichen Verdächtigen (aka: The Geilo Brothers) werden von Coffee mit dem kleinen Finger am Nasenring durch die Arena gezogen ... !!!

Ihr seid so schwach ... !


----------



## joe yeti (16. Februar 2003)

ok

willst mein yeti jäckchen haben?

ansonst ich könnte die jeder zeit aufwärmen

latürlich ganz selbstlos!! 


ps: phaty
was schreibt du erröt?


----------



## Altitude (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ach nein wie ist das putzig ... die üblichen Verdächtigen (aka: The Geilo Brothers) werden von Coffee mit dem kleinen Finger am Nasenring durch die Arena gezogen ... !!!
> 
> Ihr seid so schwach ... ! *



???? warum - ich wollt wirklich nur biken gehen???

Irgendwie hab ich wiedermal was verpasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (16. Februar 2003)

ich mich gerade auf dem boden kugel herum   


das sagst du der "pm schreib mädels könig"


"aber sicher janz klar latürlich!!"

und du hast gesagt wir dürfen! also sage nix wenn wir machen was du sagst!!

  

joe sehr amisürt


----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2003)

@ Alti,

macht nix, bin auch grad am arbeiten ;-)

@ joe

Kleben die finger schon an der Tastatur?   Da wird Mama aber schimpfen  

@ Alle wegen Kölle

bin doch Skifahren...hihihih da is nix mit kölle, det is mir da zu flach

coffee


----------



## bsg (16. Februar 2003)

ich habe so das gefühl, big daddy p hat damit angefangen ...


----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2003)

@ joe nur für Dich 


Du hast doch bestimmt Photo Shop auf deinem PC liegen ;-) Dann lade Dir mal das Bildchen von mir hier da rein..und retouchier einfach die Jacke wech ;-)


coffee


----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

seit ihr fetig mit euren ergüssen.....(rhetorik).....??????????

naja.......kaffeetante......ich glaube du kommst hierum beweisbilder nicht mehr rum....andernfalls lauert joe dir mal im bad auf oder die alditüte beim überstreifen des trikots........


DIE WELT IST SCHLECHT


----------



## joe yeti (16. Februar 2003)

welche mama?

meine kleine coffee!

hmmm

gebe mir auf meine frage antwort und lenke nich ab! (tststs, immer die gleiche mit den tanten!)


joe


----------



## Altitude (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *seit ihr fetig mit euren ergüssen.....(rhetorik).....??????????
> 
> naja.......kaffeetante......ich glaube du kommst hierum beweisbilder nicht mehr rum....andernfalls lauert joe dir mal im bad auf oder die alditüte beim überstreifen des trikots........
> ...



Würd ich nie tun - obwohl ich weiß wie Sie wohnt....

Basti, Basti - nicht die ganze Welt ist schlecht...

@joe 
viel spaß mit Deinem Photoshop...


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

Dürfte das zur Zeit teuerste MTB sein, das man so kaufen kann ... !


----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Würd ich nie tun - obwohl ich weiß wie Sie wohnt....
> ...



wie sie wohnt?

das hört sich so nach hundehütte an........

naja wo wäre da schon interessanter......aber.......wer will das schon wissen


----------



## Altitude (16. Februar 2003)

Erst denken, dann tippen Alex - Du Trottel...

So ich meld mich ab...

Schönen Sonntag euch noch..

Ich darf jetzt nach Cottbus...sch*** Job..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2003)

@ phat,

danke zurück zur Sachlichkeit ;-) Das rad ist *sabber* schön ;-))

@ Herrn Baron ;-)

mit dem lieben Alti bin ich sogar shcon gebike(ed) heheheheh da schaust gell, und käffchen haben wir auch schon getrunken in meiner kleinen "Hundehütte". Ich brauch ja aber Auslauf..aber bei 220 qm reicht das gerade so für mich  

@ joe

Armer kleiner, keine Mami hat ;-( das find ich jetzt aber traurig *heuleinbisschen*

@ alle gemeinsam

Ihr werdet mich aller aller spätestens beim SS rennen in Nämberch sehen. Aber bestimmt schon mal früher.

coffee


----------



## Altitude (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> [[email protected] alle gemeinsam
> 
> Ihr werdet mich aller aller spätestens beim SS rennen in Nämberch sehen. Aber bestimmt schon mal früher.
> ...



Ich zitiere jetzt einen kleinen putzigen Potsdammer:

WORD!

...nix für ungut Basti


----------



## joe yeti (16. Februar 2003)

nic immer nur ne grosse klappe so unter dem motto: ich sitze oben ohne am coffee-tisch! und dann mit photo- schop kommen!

nenene

entweder du zeigts fackten oder wir vergessen das ganze!


ok?!

joe der coffee in leder hmmmm....


----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Ich zitiere jetzt einen kleinen putzigen Potsdammer:
> ...



du hast.......vergessen:


total toll
2 mal 2 meter groß
geilste biker wo gibt
bonty besitzer
downhiller mit ohne kantenklatschen
fit wie ein turnschuh
coffeeTRINKER
geilste typ ever


----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2003)

@ joe,

irgendwie hörst du dich nach "Notstand" an ;-)  Und für solche zwecke sind mir meine beiden zu schade ;-) ne wirklich. Sowas hast Du doch nciht nötig gelle ;-)


coffee

Grüße an Phaty ;-)


----------



## Altitude (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *total toll
> 2 mal 2 meter groß
> geilste biker wo gibt
> ...



Basti, bitte bleib auf dem Teppich...


----------



## joe yeti (16. Februar 2003)

coffee klemmt und lenkt ab!

somit is die sache für mich erledigt!

word!!!


----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2003)

@ joe,

Du verwechselst da was. Ich weis snur wo meine Grenzen sind. Würde Dir doch als Mann einer Frau auch nciht gefallen wenn sie sich im I-net für andere Freimacht oder ;-))

Ich habe eben Stil ;-)

coffee


----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

kann nicht sagen dat ich dies radel mag.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

dann schon eher das hier...


----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

und eigentlich auch nur wegen dem hier...


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

Moots-Schweissnaht ... pure Kunst!


----------



## bsg (16. Februar 2003)

@phaty: der einzige punkt wo man einfach noch mehr kohle raushauen kann wäre noch die neue fox-gabel ... ich sage da nur > 1000 euro ...

für das teil brauchst du ja einen eigenen wachmann


----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

....mehr gibts dann heute abend.....


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@phaty: der einzige punkt wo man einfach noch mehr kohle raushauen kann wäre noch die neue fox-gabel ... ich sage da nur > 1000 euro ...
> 
> für das teil brauchst du ja einen eigenen wachmann  *



Die Maverick kostet doch noch mehr ... oder??? 

noch ein nettes Detail von dem Klapprad ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2003)

uiiiiiiiiiiiiii, bei sovielen schönen Räders ...*schwelg* werden meine Augen ganz schwach ;-)
aber die Schweißnaht ist echt der ahmmer ;-9 Gelungen gelungen würde ich sagen ;-))


grüße coffee


----------



## bsg (16. Februar 2003)

@phaty: hmm, gute frage. also soweit ich mitbekommen habe soll die maverick-gabel ja noch "relativ preiswert" sein ))

andere sache: wie kann man einem so schönen rahmen solche "scharniere" antun ??? das ist irgendwie schon geschmacklos


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Februar 2003)

RUMS! 

So,das war Koko's Dazwischenhauer zum Sonntagmittag!
Mann mann,die üblichen Verdächtigen wieder! Coffee,zeig deine Möpse in Zukunft doch bitte nur deinem Freund,mir scheint manche laufen hier nämlich schon seit Tagen höchst erigiert durch die Gegend

@phaty: Das Seven (um auf Radls zurückzukommen) von letzter Seite ist wirklich nett anzuschauen. Aber was ist das auf dem obersten Bild?Ein Motor?Oder der Umwerfer?

Gruß Koko*der sich gleich ne Katze holt*(und keine blöden Sprüche deswegen!)


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

Haro Extreme 1991


----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *RUMS!
> 
> So,das war Koko's Dazwischenhauer zum Sonntagmittag!
> ...




KATZEn rocken..ich hab aber einen (achtung wortspiel).....KATER

nee aber mal im ernst..was holste du dir für eine ne 08/15 oder was echtes?


----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2003)

@ Koko ;-9

ok ok, ich verspreche ICH zeige in Zukunft nur noch Bike bezogene Bilderchen. *schwör*

Nicht das ich hier an gewissen ungereimtheiten schuld bin  

Grüßel coffee


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)




----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

phaty holt zum power-posting umschlag aus.........

YUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

ich habe phaty........geentert.......den threat.......bASTI IS ÜBERALL




basti
*der gerade gar nicht weis wie er das ausdrücken sollte*


----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2003)

@ Bast,

setzt die Sonnenbrille auf . Macht bestimmt das grelle Sonnelicht, was Dich so verwirrt ;-)







weil wir es auch gerade von "Katern" hatten ;-)

coffee


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (16. Februar 2003)

ich sage dazu nix aber mache mir mal ne bildervorstellung!

bei koko zuhause demnächst!!!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

3D-Katze?


----------



## andy1 (16. Februar 2003)




----------



## andy1 (16. Februar 2003)

schnneller geht nimmer


----------



## andy1 (16. Februar 2003)

das Rad, vorne fehlt noch ne Abdeckung


----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2003)

Und mal nebenbei,


1963 am 16. Feb. begann die Ära mit den Beatles ;-) Der Titel " Pleas pleas me" hatte Platz 1 der englischen Hit Liste ;-)


----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2003)

sogar Radfahren konnten die Jungs ;-)


----------



## moitrich (16. Februar 2003)

Das ist mein erstes posting in diesem thread und deshalb bekommt ihr was aus dem Jahre 1992:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (16. Februar 2003)

... und hier noch die Beschreibung:


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von moitrich _
> *Das ist mein erstes posting in diesem thread und deshalb bekommt ihr was aus dem Jahre 1992: *



Guter Einstieg!!!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

Und wer kennt den jungen Mann??? ... für einige dürfte das einfach sein - aber was sagen die U19-Spieler??


----------



## eL (16. Februar 2003)

he alti.... wenne nach CB fährst zum knipsen den is aber B garnet weit weg  aber warscheinlich isser schon lösgedüst und liest dat hier net mehr   schade eigentlich.


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

Schönen Gruss aus Seattle ... !!!






Utilikilts


----------



## eL (16. Februar 2003)

oh is mir schlecht  
auf ideen kamen die damals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (16. Februar 2003)

@phaty
hat sich rastamyke bei dir gemeldet... der is nämlich auch ganz heiss auf nen kilt... btw du könntest ja gleich den deutschland vertrieb übernehmen 

hatten wir heute schon diddan?


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Februar 2003)

Hallo Fertigmacher und Passivleser,
als schreibendes Mitglied des Fertigmacher-Magazins heute der aktuelle TV-Tip(p): RTL---Jenny gucken 

Und in unserer Off-Topic-Rubrik: Wer hat den schönsten Namen für Kokos Kater,den er Mittwoch aus dem Tierheim holt? Den jetzigen namen, Nero, find ich doch ein bischen blöd. Der Gewinner darf mal streicheln

Gruß Koko


----------



## eL (16. Februar 2003)

@KoKo
kater heissen alle "Mikesch"  den gibbet wirklich


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *@phaty
> hat sich rastamyke bei dir gemeldet... der is nämlich auch ganz heiss auf nen kilt... btw du könntest ja gleich den deutschland vertrieb übernehmen  *



Schon passiert ... ! Ich  meine den Vertrieb! Die Order geht erst *nach* GBBC-Rheinland raus! Also Werbetrommel rühren - die Amis brauchen Umsatz - seit George W. nur noch vom Terror spricht geht der Konsum dort zurück!!!

@Koko: Nenn ihn Hennes!!!

Liebe, Frieden, Eingang-Räder!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

ich wäre für:

jimmy
caesar
KATER
gin
aas
oder whisky
koko
oder pelli
glen
..........................naja mir fallen da noch einige ein


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> @Koko: Nenn ihn Hennes!!!
> *



 

@lebaron:Whiskey is schon nicht schlecht.Aber weiterüberlegen!

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

n anderer cooler name ist auch

HUND


....das ist mien ernst.....


oder gib ihm einfach keinen namen nach 2 wochen nennst du den eh nur noch dicker oder bärchen, ich kenne keinen bei dem das nicht so ist.....namen sind doch nur schall und rauch.....

mein kater heißt auch nur noch dicker obwohl ein eigetnlicher name nicky ist......der hört sogar ddarauf......MANCHMAL


----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

oder auch cool für sone katze ist...........

morty.....(na wer weis aus welchem film der name ist)......

aber wie bereits erwähnt find ich glen auch ganz nett


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

Ich bin weiterhin für Hennes!!

Und George Clooey darf JLo durch die Wanne zerren ... !!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

LOL

geddankenübertragung.....das mit j-lo und der wanne haben koko und ich via aim auc grade festgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

oder wir nehmen die namensgebung.....dingsbums......helge schneider.......


also entweder heißt die dann 


TELEFONMANN

oder


ORANG UTAN KLAUS


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> * nach 2 wochen nennst du den eh nur noch bärchen,*



 
Und deinen Wellensittich nennst du Zuckerschnute? Basti,ich mache mir Sorgen um dein Sexualleben
Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (16. Februar 2003)

ausgehend von funken aus dem karneval!

oder muna aber das verseht koko nich!
  



joe


ps: lizard du hast ne nette pm viel spass damit!


----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

nee nee koko...ich hab keinen sittich...

und mein kater heist nur dicker...nix anderes........bärchen....TZZZZZZZZz


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Februar 2003)

SPOT  

Mit passendem SS-Bezug.

2. Platz: Potts(so hiess der von Steve Potts)

3.Platz: Hennes

Spot wird übrigens das offizielle GBBC-Maskottchen!

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

und hiermit......taufe



SPOT...........hiermit zum offiziellen gbbc/ssem maskottchen geschlagen......vom soko-adel


feierlicher geht nimmer


----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

wieder ein tag weniger


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

Basti, als ich meine Lieblingsband zum letzenmal gesehen habe, da warst Du noch garnicht auf der Welt ... !!!!


----------



## lebaron (16. Februar 2003)

ja gut.....police waren auch nett....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)




----------



## onespeed (16. Februar 2003)

andi war heute mal wieder im auftrag des herrn unterwegs und hat'n paar paparazzi shots für den ferdischmacher gemacht =)

morarti


----------



## onespeed (16. Februar 2003)

morati die 2.


----------



## onespeed (16. Februar 2003)

der yeti aus den wäldern von dorf kniebis (man beachte die porno-socken)


----------



## onespeed (16. Februar 2003)

der jamaica beauftragte der deutschen ss-scene nach 52km durch eis und schnee


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bild hängt bei mir im Badezimmer...hoffentlich krieg ich dich dann überhaupt vom Pott runter! Ich mein in den Momenten,ion denen Itzis Freundin nicht kotzend drüberhängt

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *der jamaica beauftragte der deutschen ss-scene nach 52km durch eis und schnee   *



Im Sommer sieht der Rasta-Man autentischer aus ... !!!


----------



## Staabi (16. Februar 2003)

Hi,

um nochmal auf das liebe Vieh zurückzukommen. Unser Kater heißt Tappi, da können wir aber nix für, den der wurde für ein Wochenende bei uns in Pflege gegeben und danach nicht wieder abgeholt.... jetzt ist er schon fast 3 Jahre bei uns.

Wobei bei 34cm Schulterhöhe und 6,8kg Gewicht "Dicker" auch kein unpassender Name ist. Briefträger und andere unbekannte Besucher nennen ihn auch gerne "Brocken" oder "Wei". Steckt ein bischen Main Coon mit drin, deshalb sind die Haare auch so lang. Optisch sieht er eher nach 10kg aus...


----------



## Staabi (16. Februar 2003)

Achja, 

bevor Fragen kommen, der Plüschhund heißt "Wolle Wuff" und gehört meiner Frau. Und den gelben Überwurf gibt es nicht mehr, weil wir seit ein paar Wochen eine neue Couch haben, auf der unser Dicker Ausgehverbot hat... War ihm gar nicht so einfach anzugewöhnen, wir mussten den Beistellhocker der neuen Couch opfern. Da ist jetzt (mit Lieblings-Decke) sein neuer Schlafplatz.

Nebenbei waren wir heute abend in "Goodbye Lenin", sehr sehr schöner Film. Für Angie besonders anrührend, weil Sie ja in Leipzig aufgewachsen und mit 12 Jahren mit den Eltern über die Prager Botschaft geflüchtet war (ja, die berühmte Szene mit Genscher auf dem Balkon hat sie live erlebt). Aber auch ohne ostalgische Gefühle einfach ein toller Film.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## ibislover (16. Februar 2003)

hi staabi,

da habe ich auch noch was zu bieten:
13 jahre, 9,2 kg und 41cm schulterhöhe.

voilà monsieur "mietzer" alias "fat louie"!   

und wehe jemand lästert jetzt!

gruss,
phil


----------



## joe yeti (17. Februar 2003)

heir mal eine nettes kätzchen!

das gefällt



SPOT


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2003)

Ok, der dicke Brocken hinten ist unsere "alte fette Lady" die Kentauma - 9 Jhare alt und ca. 5kg schwer - Spitznahme "Brocken-Katze"

das kleine schwarz-weiße etwas ist die Kiala - 2 Jahre alt und ca. 3,5 kg schwer - hyperaktiv und rotzfrech - Spitznahme "Misthacken"

Die Katzen hören komischer weise auf den Ruf- und den Spitznahmen...

Diese faszinierenden Namen hatten die Fellmonster soch aus dem Tierheim - keine Ahnung was Sie bedeuten...

@Staabi
Dream on - fürher oder später wird auch das neue Sofa von der Katze übernommen...

@Koko
Viel Spaß mit Spot - wirst es sicherlich nicht bereuen...

@El
Ich hatte schon drangedacht einen Abstecher nach Berlin zu machen... wollte aber danch nur noch heim...


----------



## onespeed (17. Februar 2003)

na dann will ich mich auch mal als kleintierzüchter outen.
doch zuvor... joe yeti, dein kätzchen gefällt mir mit abstand am besten... is die auch aus nem tierheim  

hier also miro, spitzname miststück oder kotzi... 7 jahre alt, 5,4 kg lebendgewicht und ähnlich wie die von alditüte rotzfrech


----------



## Sylvester (17. Februar 2003)

...gibts ja eingie hier - und da ich zufällig hier bei der arbeit auf meinem rechner auch eins von meiner habe: bitteschön! das bild ist wenig aussagekräftig - muss zu hause mal typischere bilder von ihr einscannen - er ist einfach nur cool. also den freak haben wir aus dem tierheim geholt - moritz (wie langweilig...) hies er schon vorher - das haben wir aber gelassen. ich habe so eine art mentale verbindung zu diesem tier - von einigen briefträgern, milch- und eiermänner auch oft mit einem hund verwechselt, weil er so gross ist. und wenn der abends so halb oder ganz auf meinem bauch pennt gibts schonmal atemnot  gut das er so gross ist, sonst würde ihn in der nachbarschaft wahrscheinlich keiner mehr ernst nehmen - er hat bei nächtlichen ausflügen und rangeleien alle 4 reisszähen verloren - wenn der gähnt oder seine zähne zeigen will lacht ihn wohl jede maus in der umgebung aus  
gut er machts durch seine grösse wieder wett. auch grosse hunde haben da keine chance und werden verjagt... tiger!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

Mädchenspielzeug!
Ich finde es schon sehr interessant, dass Eure Tiere alle Dicker oder Fettsack oder Pummelbomber heissen - oder Miststück ... !
Bei mir ist das umgekehrt - meine Hunde sind schlank und fit und ich krieg die gemeinen Namen ab ... und manchmal hab ich auch ein Miststück ... !! 

Hundebesitzer bitte outen - sonst denk ich noch es sind nur Pussies am Start! 

Und hier noch ein: "oooooooch-wie-süüüüüüss-Bild!"


----------



## itz (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Das Bild hängt bei mir im Badezimmer...hoffentlich krieg ich dich dann überhaupt vom Pott runter! Ich mein in den Momenten,ion denen Itzis Freundin nicht kotzend drüberhängt
> ...




Da muss ich mich doch mal zur Verteidigung meiner Freundin einschalten, okay die Gefahr besteht zwar  aber wir haben seit vorletzter Nacht die Rollen getauscht ... das bedeutet sie pflegt und ich kotze  ... 
... irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl ich bin immernoch voll, mmmhhh.

Ach und gute Katzennamen gibt es nun mal nicht so viele: Orangutang Klaus, Telefonmann oder einfach Pussy würden mir noch einfallen   


Und ansonsten?! Ach Andi frag den Michel mal wo er die geilen Rastasocken her hat, ich glaub ich muss die haben  

Bis denne  (aber immer schön aufpassen mit der Menge!) Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

Ob der arme Kerl das weiss???


----------



## itz (17. Februar 2003)

Die bekommen bestimmt bald anfragen ob es den Thread auch in gebundener Printversion gibt  

Allet wieder fit und Freitag morgen gut überstanden?!

Chris


----------



## onespeed (17. Februar 2003)

hi itzelchen  

die ringelssocken hat der michi von seiner tante stricken lassen... gibt auch noch die passende mütze dazu.

mmmhhh... nette katzen namen...

kater: rocco oder ron 
katze: gina oder ciccolina

greetz
andi


----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> kater: rocco oder ron
> katze: gina oder ciccolina
> *



Das sind die Namen von 4 italienischen Porno-Stars ... jetzt mach ich mir Sorgen Andi ... !

Ist Nico für ne Woche weg???

phaty


----------



## itz (17. Februar 2003)

Moin Andi,

wenn's die XXXXXL Mütze ist dann kenne ich sie glaube ich.
Ach was ist denn eigentlich mit den Stammfisch Foddos?! Sollten die hier nicht mal der Weltöffentlichkeit präsentiert werden?

Chris


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2003)

Kein Problem...

immerhin bin ich Vertretungsherrchen für 11 Huskys...ich steh sogar manchmal selbst auf dem Schlitten...nur hören die Mistk**** meistens nicht auf mich...


Komisch, irgendwie hört niemand auf mich, mein Mädel, unsere katzen und die Hunde????- Ich sollte ann meiner Autorität arbeiten...

So und hier 2 der lieben Hundchen: Tanuk und Maya - dieses Jahr beim Wildkogel-Logtrail:


----------



## onespeed (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das sind die Namen von 4 italienischen Porno-Stars ... jetzt mach ich mir Sorgen Andi ... !
> ...



das war mir neu phaty... aber schön zu wissen, dass du dich in der scene bestens auskennst  

@itz: is in arbeit =)


----------



## cdeger (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Und wer kennt den jungen Mann??? ... für einige dürfte das einfach sein - aber was sagen die U19-Spieler?? *




Keine Antworten aus der Jugendliga? Dann versuch' ich's mal mit: Insane Wayne ...


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Und wer kennt den jungen Mann??? ... für einige dürfte das einfach sein - aber was sagen die U19-Spieler?? *



ich tippe auf Tobi Henderson...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

Herr Deger, Herr Alditüte ... das war aber stramm daneben!
Das Bild ist übrigens mindestens 12 Jahre alt - bei dem Rad bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ich meinte es wäre ein Custom-Fisher ...!

Noch jemand einen Versuch bevor ich es aufkläre???

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

Hab ich gerade im Softail Ti-Thread von Nino gefunden ...   



> _Original geschrieben von nino _
> *Hier ist doch sonst keiner um eine Meinung verlegen - und seine Gedenaken hat sich hier doch wohl schon der ein oder andere dazu gemacht...
> 
> ...oder muss ich damit im Fertigmacher aktiv werden ??? *



 

@Nino: die Drohung hat ja geholfen ... !!! Top-Ansprache!  

phaty


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Herr Deger, Herr Alditüte ... das war aber stramm daneben!
> Das Bild ist übrigens mindestens 12 Jahre alt - bei dem Rad bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ich meinte es wäre ein Custom-Fisher ...!
> 
> ...



2nd Try...

Hatte der Hans Jörg Rey nicht mal so ne Matte???


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> 2nd Try...
> ...



ohmeingott ... jetzt aber schnell Auflösung das hat Sammy Hagar nicht verdient ... !!!!

Der Ex-Van-Halen-Sänger "Red Rocker" Sammy Hagar! 






Ich wollte mal was für die alten Säcke tun - aber wahrscheinlich hätte Basti es gewusst!! 

phaty


----------



## Sylvester (17. Februar 2003)

...also bei der aufnahme und der vermutung es müsste sich um einen alten bike-heroen handeln konnte man das ja auch nicht erahnen. als die skyscraper damals rauskam habe ich mir gleichzeitig ein dura ace schaltwerk und eine kette für mein damaliges bridgestone rennrad gekauft - die platte lief die ganze zeit während ich das zeug montiert habe... die platte erinnert mich immer an genau diesen moment - und umgekehrt. hier und dar wird das gute vinyl auch immer noch mal aufegelgt...

stellt euch das mal vor - katzen- und hundemenschen leben friedlich unter einem himmel zusammen... imagine that...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Allet wieder fit und Freitag morgen gut überstanden?!
> 
> Chris *



Nein - Magenspiegelungen werden nicht mein neues Hobby ... !!!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

"Imagine there is no alu ... "


----------



## Coffee (17. Februar 2003)

Hallo guten Mittag Jungs,

bin auch mal wieder ON AIR...aber meine Birne Raucht *grummel* hab mich heut shcon sowas von geärgert ;-(   

Könnt Ihr mich mal bissle aufmuntern


coffee


----------



## joe yeti (17. Februar 2003)

@lizard: mädchenspielzeug

endlich sagt mal einer was schache is!

aber es is noch viel schlimmer phaty, die haben alle katzen weil die mädchen nicht mit ihnen spielen wollen!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hallo guten Mittag Jungs,
> 
> bin auch mal wieder ON AIR...aber meine Birne Raucht *grummel* hab mich heut shcon sowas von geärgert ;-(
> ...



*Aufmunter*


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2003)

Geh in die Küche, schmeiß die Maschine an, genieße einen guten "Kurzen", denk an was schönes und relax


----------



## joe yeti (17. Februar 2003)

kopf hoch hübsche!!


----------



## Coffee (17. Februar 2003)

Ich dreh gleich ab hier. hat jemand ne Zwangsjacke für mich..ist kaum ehr zum aushalten. So verarscht bin ich mir ja noch nie vorgekommen *grummel* Man man man..udn das vor meinem Urlaub, das kann einem ja richtig die Stimmung versauen.

coffee


----------



## joe yeti (17. Februar 2003)

hä wo wie?

joe


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *ein bischen Main Coon mit drin, deshalb sind die Haare auch so lang *




miener ist auch ne maine coon.....sehr cool die teile.......die verteidigen alles gegen alles und jeden..auch gegen den nachbarshund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (17. Februar 2003)

@ alle,

danke Jungs..mein Puls pendelt sich langsam wieder ein ;-) Ich dachte kurzzeitig schon, das ich das Zeitliche segne ;-(

Aber dank Euch, geht es mir jetzt shcon wieder viel besser. Auf Euch ist eben Verlass.

Danke coffee


*diejetztwiedervollerzuversichtistdankeinesfreundes*


----------



## joe yeti (17. Februar 2003)

katzen die hunde beissen !

sind das kreuzungen mit russischen tigern?


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *katzen die hunde beissen !
> 
> sind das kreuzungen mit russischen tigern?
> ...



wer redet denn von beißen .....aber wenn so ein köter einmal ne blutige nase bekommen hat kuckt der den kater net mal mehr mittem arsch an


----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

Ich hab gerade in den unendlichen Weiten des Internets gelesen, das hier wäre ein thread für Spätpubertierende ... 
Also alle die noch keine Haare am Sack haben sofort raus hier!!!

An alle heimlich mitleser mit der geballten Faust in der Tasche! Zur Niveauregulierung hilft nur eins: selber was schreiben ... aber motzen ist natürlich einfacher!


----------



## joe yeti (17. Februar 2003)

mit den haaren?


----------



## Coffee (17. Februar 2003)

Och menno,

muss ich jetzt gehen? hab zwar Haare aber keinen Sack   

coffee


----------



## joe yeti (17. Februar 2003)

das wollen wir aber nich hoffen!!


   

weg mir darfst du bleiben!

 

joederledercoffeegeilfindet


----------



## Coffee (17. Februar 2003)

@ Joe,

danke *bussigeb*


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Och menno,
> 
> muss ich jetzt gehen? hab zwar Haare aber keinen Sack
> ...



Das versteh ich grad net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (17. Februar 2003)

lieber altitüte ;-)

wieso verstehst du das nciht? Wär doch mit "Sack" nix ;-))))

coffee


----------



## joe yeti (17. Februar 2003)

*bussidank*




  

joe


----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ Joe,
> 
> danke *bussigeb* *



Die Zunge sieht belelegt aus ... solltest mal zum Arzt gehen ...!

phaty
Niveau ist wenn man 's trotzdem macht!


----------



## joe yeti (17. Februar 2003)

schon zu spät!


danke nochmal coffee, wer sagt das die zunge am bildschirm war?

warum die zunge!!!   


joe


----------



## joe yeti (17. Februar 2003)

ritsch- ratsch!!!!


----------



## Coffee (17. Februar 2003)

Jetzt mit gescheitem Bild...Coffee is watching you


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (17. Februar 2003)

@ joe,

noch ein paar hundert Seiten hier und Du hast einen echten "Coffee Starschnitt" zusammen ;-)


coffee


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Jetzt mit gescheitem Bild...Coffee is watching you *



Mensch Coffe,

das erinnert mich langsam an nen Starschnitt aus der Bravo, jeden Tag ein anderes Detail...


----------



## Coffee (17. Februar 2003)

@ alti,

dann sammel mal schön, es sind nur noch 97685 Teile   

coffee


----------



## joe yeti (17. Februar 2003)

ich zerschneide doch nich meinen bildschirm!! 


joederneganzecoffeeinlederwillundnicheineschnittecoffeebilderl


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ alti,
> 
> dann sammel mal schön, es sind nur noch 97685 Teile
> ...



Och nö,

muß nicht sein - bin bestens versorgt, Danke für das Angebot...


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

soooooo.der coffee starschnitt ist jetzt auch abgehandelt..jetzt düfen wieder bikes her.....allein schon wegen der nivea


----------



## joe yeti (17. Februar 2003)

nette hub!


----------



## andy1 (17. Februar 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7519&item=3312448621&rd=1

also ich hatte geboten...


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

und wieder ein tag weniger


----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7519&item=3312448621&rd=1
> 
> also ich hatte geboten... *



   

Solche eBay-Auktionen - *Jederzeit!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn da mal kein `Hacken ist...


----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

Als ich noch ein Kind war, haben mich die Erwachsenen
      immer zu Tode gelangweilt mit ihren ätzenden
      Abhandlungen über ihre eigene ach so harte Jugend,
      und wie schwer sie es hatten auf dem fünfundzwanzig
      Kilometer langen Fußmarsch zur Schule jeden morgen,
      Hin- und Rückweg immer bergauf und barfuß, in
      ganzjährigen Schneestürmen, die jüngeren Geschwister
      huckepack zu den einräumigen Schulgebäuden tragend
      und trotzdem immer ein glattes Einser Zeugnis gehabt,
      trotz ihres Vollzeitjobs nach der Schule, in der Fabrik für
      50 Pfennig die Stunde, um die Familie vor dem
      Hungertod zu bewahren!

      Und ich hatte mir geschworen, wenn ich erwachsen
      würde, den Jugendlichen niemals so einen Bullshit
      aufzutischen wie schwer ich es hatte, und wie leicht die
      es haben.

      Aber...

      Nun, da ich das reife Alter von 30 überschritten habe,
      kann ich es nicht mehr verleugnen... Die Jugend von
      heute hat es so verdammt gut!

      Ich meine, verglichen mit meiner Jugend lebt ihr im
      Traumland Utopia!

      Und ich hasse es zu sagen, aber ihr Kids von heute
      wisst gar nicht wie gut Ihr es habt!

      Ich mein', als Kinder hatten wir kein Internet. Wenn wir
      was wissen wollten, mußten wir in die Bücherhalle
      gehen und es uns verdammt noch mal selbst raussuchen!

      Und es gab keine Email. Wir mußten tatsächlich Briefe
      schreiben, mit einem Stift auf Papier! Und dann mußten
      wir den ganzen Weg über die Straße zum Briefkasten
      gehen und es dauerte manchmal eine ganze verdammte
      Woche, bis das Teil ankam!

      Und da war kein MP3 oder Napster! Wenn du Musik
      klauen wolltest, mußtest Du zum Plattenladen gehen
      und dir die Platten selbst stehlen!

      Oder wir mußten den ganzen Tag am Radio warten um
      Lieder auf Kassetten aufzunehmen und dann hat der
      Moderator ins Ende reingelabert und es alles versaut!

      Wollt ihr wirklich wissen, was hartes Leben ist? Man
      konnte nicht einfach Sex downloaden! Du mußtest einen
      Penner mit  ner Flasche Schnaps bestechen, um dir
      einen Playboy vom Kiosk zu besorgen!
      Entweder so, oder du mußtest dich mit den Damen-
      unterwäsche Seiten aus dem Otto Katalog begnügen!

      Das waren deine Möglichkeiten...

      Wir hatten nicht diesen ganzen technischen Kram wie
      Anklopfen beim Telefon. Wenn du telefoniert hattest
      und jemand wollte dich anrufen, war besetzt!

      Und wir hatten nicht diese Display Teile auf dem
      Telefon. Wenn's klingelte, hattest Du nicht den
      blassesten Schimmer, wer dran war.
      Konnte Dein Boss sein, Deine Mutter, Dein Drogen-
      dealer oder ein Geldeintreiber, du hattest keine Ahnung,
      mußtest abnehmen und das Risiko eingehen...

      Und Handys hatten wir schon gar nicht! Um was mit
      Freunden zu besprechen, mußten wir da hinlatschen,
      damit unsere Eltern uns nicht hören konnten. Wenn die
      Straßenlichter angingen, hatten wir Zuhause zu sein,
      sonst gab's den Arsch voll!

      Gar nicht zu reden von den modernen Spielekonsolen
      mit hochauflösender 3D Grafik und 895 Megadings
      Sound und so. Wir hatten mit Glück einen Atari mit
      Spielen wie Space Invaders und Asteroids und die
      Grafiken waren schlicht Schei$$e! Du warst ein kleines
      Quadrat auf der Scheibe und mußtest deine Fantasie
      benutzen! Und nix mit verschiedenen Levels oder
      so. Immer und immer das gleiche Bild. Und du hast nie
      gewonnen, weil es immer nur schwieriger und schneller
      wurde bis Du starbst!

      Genau, wie im richtigen Leben!

      Im Kino gab's keine ansteigenden Sitzreihen.
      Alle Reihen waren auf einer Ebene und wenn vor Dir
      ein großer saß, hast Du nix mehr gesehen!

      Klar, wir hatten Farbfernsehen: 3 Sender, das Erste, das
      Zweite und das Dritte. Einige hatten auch DDR 1. Aber
      wir hatten kein Kabel und keinen Videotext! Du hast in
      die Hörzu gesehen, wenn Du wissen wolltest, was es
      gibt.

      Und es liefen schon gar nicht den ganzen Tag irgendwo
      Cartoons!
      Vielleicht Sandmännchen oder Heinzelmännchen am
      Abend, und sonst mussten wir die ganze verdammte
      Woche bis Samstag morgens warten!
      Versteht ihr kleinen Arschgesichter eigentlich, was ich
      sage?

      Das ist genau, was ich meine. Ihr Kids
       von heute habt
      es so verdammt gut. Ihr kleinen verweichlichten,
      verwöhnten, undankbaren Biester habt es viel zu
      einfach heute. Vor 20 Jahren hättet ihr keine 5 Minuten
      ausgehalten!


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

äääähm........phaty geht's gut oder sollten wir uns jetzt sorgen machen......



basti
*fühlt sich angegriffen*


----------



## joe yeti (17. Februar 2003)

alles klar!

joe


----------



## onespeed (17. Februar 2003)

basti hat recht... du schaust auch so grün aus... ich hol lieber mal ne schwester =)


----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> *fühlt sich angegriffen* *



Hast Du einen an der Waffel ... das zeigt doch nur das wir 30 jährigen genauso schei$$e sind wie wir immer dachten dass unsere Eltern wären .. (Satzbau) ... !

Aber natürlich könnten ihr kleinen arschgesichtigen Weicheier niemals die 80er überleben!!!

     

So was kann man doch nicht ernstnehmen!

Andi - danke für die Schwester mir ist auch schon ganz schlecht ... !

phaty


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Hast Du einen an der Waffel ... das zeigt doch nur das wir 30 jährigen genauso schei$$e sind wie wir immer dachten dass unsere Eltern wären .. (Satzbau) ... !
> ...



puuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

na da bin ich ja nochmal heilfroh.....


*schweiß von der stirn wisch*


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

HOCH lebe der DELETANTISMUS


da bekommt man eine nabe.....gebraucht.....top zustand.......


will die zerlegen......und der typ von dem man die hat hat natürlich weil er ja ach so ein geiler schrauber ist, die konen der maßen angeknallt das mir heute 3 konusschlüssel weggerotzt sind


DANKE SCHÖN.....gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz großes kino



basti
*der morgen konusschlüssel holen geht*


----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> puuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ...



Keine Angst Basti, wenn ich schlecht drauf bin, dann lass ich das an Niveau-Wächtern aus ... !!! 

Apropos ich geh mal Räder suchen ... ! 

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

es gibt doch tatsächlich leute.....


die schreiben potenziellen VERKÄUFERn.......deren käufer quasi ich wäre......


da schreiben die so sachen wie:......also unter tausend würde ich nicht verkaufen....

problem dabei....die LEUTE haben keinerlei interesse an den teilen/DEM TEIL um die/DEn es geht

ist unsere welt echt schon so tief gesunken.......

naja und wenn ich ehrlich bin .....ICH HABE VERDÄCHTIGE....


basti
*der sich dermaßen aufregt dat ihm der arsch platzt....platz*


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

mann aber was im moment echt mit teile-deals abläuft ist weder feierlich noch schön, noch akzeptabel, noch verständlich

......jetzt musste ich mal mich selber zitieren, weil das glaube ich miene momentane teile-kauf-verkauf-gemüts-stimmungs-dings-bums.....am besten ausdrückt


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

....


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

oder von mir aus auch so......


----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

Ach Basti, wie gut dass der Fertigmacher als Gummi-Zelle des Classic-Forums ausgelegt ist ... ich habe heute schon eBay-Geschichten gehört, da würdest Du Dich bewaffnen ... ! Aber ich hab versprochen nix zu sagen ... !

Fahrräder zur Beruhigung ... !!!






Aus Singapur!!!


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

oder auch so is nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (17. Februar 2003)

das coolste bike des rennens


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

weiter gehts.........


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

und nen netter renner


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

noch was nettes


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

und nochmla klein aber fein


----------



## ibislover (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *kann nicht sagen dat ich dies radel mag.......
> 
> 
> ...



und dann...



> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und nen netter renner
> 
> 
> ...



was denn nun?
alles nur für die "quote", gelle baschti!    

gruss,
phil


----------



## onespeed (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und nochmla klein aber fein *



etwas grösser und feiner


----------



## onespeed (17. Februar 2003)

soulcraft die 2.


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> was denn nun?
> ...


keine angst phil dat is mir auch schon aufgefallen, ich habe nur das problem dat ic das bild von dem den ich gut fand verpeilt habe..und in dem gleichen ordner ein anderes ...und dass dann........also verwurschtelt.....mann schei$$e das passiert halt bei knapp 8000 bildern auf der platte schnll mal.......und wenn dann dazu noch sone ordnung herrscht wie in meinem schädel dann is chaos vorprogrammiert


----------



## ibislover (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> .......und wenn dann dazu noch sone ordnung herrscht wie in meinem schädel dann is chaos vorprogrammiert *




verstehe!   

8000 bilder? macht wieviel gig?  

gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nixht soooo viel........nich mal 1 gb.....erschreckend sind dagegen die 6000 mp3's.....naja...........


was solls


----------



## ibislover (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> nixht soooo viel........nich mal 1 gb.....erschreckend sind dagegen die 6000 mp3's.....naja...........
> ...



sammelst du thumbnails bei nich mal einem gig?

zugriffauf56gigmp3s - dasschallarchiv,
phil


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> sammelst du thumbnails bei nich mal einem gig?
> ...



nö nix thumbnails...alles ganz ormale bilder........ich weis nich wieviel dat sind......kann nur grob überschlagen habe letztensne cd damit gebrannt also 700mb und da waren noch ein guter teil übrig den ich auf naja gut dann werden es doch mehr sein....MATHE IS NICH MEINE STÄRKE


ääääähmmmmm.was ist mit schallarchiv?


----------



## ibislover (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> ääääähmmmmm.was ist mit schallarchiv? *



wie meinst du das?


gruss,
phil


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

na du hast doch das geschrieben mit dem schallarchiv


----------



## ibislover (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *na du hast doch das geschrieben mit dem schallarchiv *



naja bei der menge an mp3s kann man ja auch von nem schall-archiv reden, oder?
also schall von schallplatte und archiv von archiv!    wortspiel!!


gruss,
phil


----------



## nino (17. Februar 2003)

..ne Frage (ich müsste sonst wohl nen Haufen Thraeds lesen)

War heute bei German und da stand - unverkennbar - Dein SS ?!? Dabei gabs darüber doch schon letztes Jahr was zu lesen - 

hast Du was am Rahmen ändern lassen? Oder gibts Rabatt wenn er es noch ein paar Kunden zeigen darf  

Grüße
Nino


----------



## joe yeti (17. Februar 2003)

jetzt bau die schon lizard ss nach!

boh phaty du bist kult!!


respekt!!!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nino _
> *..ne Frage (ich müsste sonst wohl nen Haufen Thraeds lesen)
> 
> War heute bei German und da stand - unverkennbar - Dein SS ?!? Dabei gabs darüber doch schon letztes Jahr was zu lesen -
> ...



Perfektion braucht Zeit ... ! 

Nein, aber da ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht fahren kann darf es gerne bei meinem Freund German die staunende Masse verzaubern ... ! Ich hab ja noch mehr Germans im Keller stehen ... ! ... zum streicheln ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (17. Februar 2003)

mal wieder ein Rad zum staunen/ lieben/ hassen. Wie Ihr wollt.
Ich find es geil.
Ist wohl ein Faltrad.


----------



## nino (17. Februar 2003)

hatte gehofft der Grund wäre erfreulicher - Gute Besserung

Grüße
Nino


----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nino _
> *hatte gehofft der Grund wäre erfreulicher - Gute Besserung
> 
> Grüße
> Nino *



Schon okay ... wird schon wieder - ich hab ja was um mich drauf zu freuen ...


----------



## joe yeti (17. Februar 2003)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MacB (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ joe,
> 
> 
> ...



*hink hinterher*
Kennt wer/besser hat wer die L'Tur-Werbung mit den Frostbeulen??

Please send/post
THX
Mac


----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2003)

Früher oder später kriegen übernehmen wir die USA ...!






Rudy 24-Stunden-Rennen Old Pueblo Arizona


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reen (17. Februar 2003)

ein kleines ratespiel am abend... wer ist das?


----------



## degu (18. Februar 2003)

Ich tippe mal auf Ben Serotta, der Haarpracht wegen.


----------



## phatlizard (18. Februar 2003)




----------



## andy1 (18. Februar 2003)

http://www.idleworm.com

http://www.idleworm.com/nws/2002/11/iraq2.shtml


----------



## Reen (18. Februar 2003)

sehr gut degu. und woher stammt dieses teil?


----------



## andy1 (18. Februar 2003)

aus nem Gaddenschlauch ?


----------



## Reen (18. Februar 2003)

richtig! und der rest darum ist von litespeed.


----------



## Reen (18. Februar 2003)

anbedingt anklicken und staunen


----------



## phatlizard (18. Februar 2003)

@Reen: Das ist ja wohl der Hammer ... kann mir das mal jemand erklären???

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (18. Februar 2003)

lizard hat gerade 10500 gemacht !

immer dieser lizard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... kann mir das mal jemand erklären???
> 
> phaty *



Keinen Schimmer. Wenn man aber die Maus nicht über die Zahlen laufen lässt und noch eine Weile wartet, damit evtl. Rückschlüsse auf die Rechendauer nicht mehr funktionieren, wird die Trefferquote deutlich schlechter.
Aber trotzdem sehr verblüffend...


----------



## Krischan (18. Februar 2003)

Nein,
es ist viel einfacher.

Nur ein mathematischer Trick und ein psychologischer.


----------



## phatlizard (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Krischan _
> *Nein,
> es ist viel einfacher.
> 
> ...



Also mathematisch war klar (schränkt die Lösungsmöglichkeiten ein) psychologisch ist offensichtlich aber das erklärt's immer noch nicht ... !!!

Wo sind die Raktenforscher wenn man einen braucht??? So viele Klugschei$$er in diesem thread und alle sind sie auf Arbeit!
Oder Krischan alter Passiv-Leser ... Du weisst doch mehr!?

phaty
Lang lebe die Arbeitsunfähigkeitsbescheinigung!


----------



## Krischan (18. Februar 2003)

Klar, weiss ich mehr.
Aber ich bin auch viel zu sehr *Pädagoge* um dir die Lösung gleich vor die Füsse zu schmeissen.

 

(OK: Hat denn jede Zahl immer das gleiche Symbol? Bei jedem Durchlauf?)


----------



## phatlizard (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Krischan _
> *Klar, weiss ich mehr.
> Aber ich bin auch viel zu sehr Pädagoge um dir die Lösung gleich vor die Füsse zu schmeissen.*



OH NEIN!!! Ein Lehrer! Dipl.-Klugschei$$er - und Du hast noch nie eingegriffen, wenn Basti schreibt!? Respekt!!



> _Original geschrieben von Krischan _
> (OK: Hat denn jede Zahl immer das gleiche Symbol? Bei jedem Durchlauf?)
> [/B]



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! ... also doch nur fauler Zauber!


----------



## Krischan (18. Februar 2003)

Nee, bin kein LEHRER.

Aber die brauchen ja auch kein Diplom, sondern ein EXAMEN.

Aber es ist doch ein tolles Gefühl, selbst drauf gekommen zu sein, oder? Die Lösung des Rätsels mein ich.


----------



## Coffee (18. Februar 2003)

heheh, war grad mal in meinem Keller bissle Kramen. Schon lustig was man da so alles findet. Ich bin da auf einen Packen Fotos gestossen ;-) Leider keinen Scanner....aber ich habe ja ne digicam..hab sie mal abfotografiert. Zwar nciht beste qualität..aber besser als nix ;-)

So das war mal mein "Schmuckstück" dem weine ich ncoh heute ein wenig hinterher.


----------



## peppaman (18. Februar 2003)

bitte auch um aufklärung des kristallkugel-geheimnisses...


zutiefst beunruhigt

peppaman


wofür hab ich denn ne firewall??


----------



## Coffee (18. Februar 2003)

Und hier der Beweiß ;-) Nach dem Marathon allerdings, hatte ich mächtig Kuhfell am/im Hintern ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (18. Februar 2003)

Vor dem Rennen hatte ich noch gut lachen *lol* ich glaub es war in Ruhpolding ;-))


----------



## phatlizard (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Und hier der Beweiß ;-) Nach dem Marathon allerdings, hatte ich mächtig Kuhfell am/im Hintern ;-))
> *



Aber Du hast Puck der Stubenfliege die Sonnenbrille geklaut ... das ist nicht nett!!!!


----------



## Coffee (18. Februar 2003)

@ phat,

ja weil ich dachte ich könnte damit diese lästigen fliegen von mir fernhalten ;-) Aber dank meines Kuhsattels war das ein schlag ins Wasser ;-)

coffee


----------



## Altitude (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ phat,
> 
> ja weil ich dachte ich könnte damit diese lästigen fliegen von mir fernhalten ;-) Aber dank meines Kuhsattels war das ein schlag ins Wasser ;-)
> ...



Ich hätt einen aus Schlangenleder genommen....


----------



## Coffee (18. Februar 2003)

@ Alti,

das hätteste mir mal vorher sagen sollen  

@ all,

hier nochmal was ganz besonderes von der fraktion "KANTENKLATSCHER"  






da war das Rad schwerer wie ich   

coffee


----------



## Altitude (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ Alti,
> 
> das hätteste mir mal vorher sagen sollen
> ...



Na ja, ich wußte gar nicht das Kona Bleirohre für die Rahmen nimmt - Träum weiter Kleines....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino (18. Februar 2003)

...


----------



## polo (18. Februar 2003)

@ Kristallkugel: Ach du grüne Neune!!


----------



## Beelzebub (18. Februar 2003)

mal  wieder was spaßiges!!

gruß alex

PS: johannes sagt üngefähr:was für eine doofe eierfeile...


----------



## moitrich (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *@ Kristallkugel: Ach du grüne Neune!!  *



Polo gab euch den entscheidenden Tipp!


----------



## Jeroen (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *heheh, war grad mal in meinem Keller bissle Kramen. Schon lustig was man da so alles findet. Ich bin da auf einen Packen Fotos gestossen ;-) Leider keinen Scanner....aber ich habe ja ne digicam..hab sie mal abfotografiert. Zwar nciht beste qualität..aber besser als nix ;-)
> 
> So das war mal mein "Schmuckstück" dem weine ich ncoh heute ein wenig hinterher.
> ...




Ahum.. Raleigh... Ahumm...


----------



## Reen (18. Februar 2003)

also ich gebe euch einen kleinen tipp. die rechte bildschirmhälfte baut sich nach jedem versuch neu auf. vielleicht macht ihr mal nen screenshot und merkt euch dann das zeichen und guckt dann z.b. in nem bildbearbeitungsprogramm nach. dann ein blick auf die zahlen und... aaaaah jetzt ja! ich war gestern so platt als ich das zum ersten mal gesehen hab. aber ich hab gerade was viel schlimmeres im netz entdeckt. da ist so ein typ, der macht mich echt fertig (passt sogar zum thread) und ich kann ihn nicht besiegen, die dumme nuss. helft mir und gebt mir tipps! oder verzweifelt, so wie ich...

-->hier der link<--


----------



## polo (18. Februar 2003)

@ reen: ich schau's mir mal an. ich kannte ein ähnliches spiel, bei dem der, der zuerst zieht, immer gewinnen kann, weiß aber auch nicht mahr, wie das ging


----------



## PrimOChris (18. Februar 2003)

is auch hier so, wer anfängt, gewinnt...


----------



## Reen (18. Februar 2003)

für das spiel bin ich zu blöde. werd ich heute abend nochmal versuchen, jetzt gehts erstmal zum dönermann. buy ten, get one free...


----------



## Coffee (18. Februar 2003)

aber der LAcher von dem Zigeuner ist am besten ;-))

hihihihi


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. Februar 2003)

Na dann schaut Euch mal an, was die Amis so machen um einen Schwinn-Sattel zu verklopppen!!

eBay USA Auktion Schwinn Stingray 

Supermodel not included!


----------



## odelay (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *also ich gebe euch einen kleinen tipp. die rechte bildschirmhälfte baut sich nach jedem versuch neu auf. vielleicht macht ihr mal nen screenshot und merkt euch dann das zeichen und guckt dann z.b. in nem bildbearbeitungsprogramm nach. dann ein blick auf die zahlen und... aaaaah jetzt ja! ich war gestern so platt als ich das zum ersten mal gesehen hab. *



das erklärt es irgendwie noch nicht 

dabei ist es doch so einfach


----------



## joe.breeze (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Na dann schaut Euch mal an, was die Amis so machen um einen Schwinn-Sattel zu verklopppen!!
> 
> eBay USA Auktion Schwinn Stingray
> ...



im Gegensatz zu Bikini-Ober- und Unterteil passen da wenigstens Sattel und Cap zusammen ;-)

Ich würd den Sattel jedenfalls nicht ohne Model kaufen.

Gruß,

joe.breeze


----------



## phatlizard (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe.breeze _
> *
> 
> im Gegensatz zu Bikini-Ober- und Unterteil passen da wenigstens Sattel und Cap zusammen ;-)
> ...



Korrekt!


----------



## lebaron (18. Februar 2003)

wer kuckt denn da noch auf sattel und cap wenn es doch links und rechts gibt..

absti
*der heute nicht mehr schlafen kann*


----------



## onespeed (18. Februar 2003)

thx gageC 

weltpolitik für anfänger 

greetz
andi


----------



## lebaron (18. Februar 2003)

es werden immer weniger tage...


----------



## whoa (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und gott verteilte am 35336 tag der schöpfung HIRN *



aber du mußtest am besagten 35336. tag ja zum metallica konzert.. tz tz tz..


----------



## whoa (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *is auch hier so, wer anfängt, gewinnt... *



tja, dann wird pauli sonntag wohl nich anfangen..  


vollervorfreudeaufdiehansestadt 
whoa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (18. Februar 2003)

.


----------



## lebaron (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> aber du mußtest am besagten 35336. tag ja zum metallica konzert.. tz tz tz..  *



huiiii..........whoaaaaa.........der war ja nicht schlecht....wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht?


----------



## lebaron (18. Februar 2003)

.....neulich bei ebay.........

da schreibt doch einer in meine bewertung....alles bestens aber man möge ihm doch ein bonty geben.........


MANN IST DIE WELT KLEIN.......

unglaublich aber wahr


----------



## whoa (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> huiiii..........whoaaaaa.........der war ja nicht schlecht....wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht? *



weiß nicht.. meine finger reichten nicht aus um die stunden zu zählen..


----------



## lebaron (18. Februar 2003)

ach ja und dann enulich hier im forum die frage........


sagt mal bekomm ich hier ne antwort uóder muss ich damit erst in den fertigmacher gehen.......


ich konnte mich echt nicht mehr halten vor lachen......
ja ja


----------



## lebaron (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> weiß nicht.. meine finger reichten nicht aus um die stunden zu zählen..  *


mebsch whöööööääääääääääääääsche häättste' mir doch bescheid gesagt ich hätt dir meine hand geliehen....oder ach was weis ich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (18. Februar 2003)

wer mal wieder in den genuss kommen sollte das metallica s&m video zu sehen der möge bitte mal auf den versnobbten glatzköpfigen anzugträger der hinten irgend wo rumsteht achten.......irgendwann fängt der typ an gefällig den kopf zu schütteln.......


ooooooooooohhhhh YES I LIKE IT........

ain't it funny? ?? ?


----------



## onespeed (18. Februar 2003)

na das nenn ich product placement


----------



## lebaron (18. Februar 2003)

@andi

geiler geht nimmer


----------



## lebaron (18. Februar 2003)

hi hi

IF....


----------



## lebaron (18. Februar 2003)

...


----------



## roesli (18. Februar 2003)

.. ich find, so ein Glück hatte der Onkel Tom da auch wieder nicht - ich find die Kleine ein wenig fad.....


----------



## phatlizard (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *na das nenn ich product placement  *



*KREIIIIIIISCH!!!!* 

Ich mach mich nass - das ist mit ABSTAND der lauteste Brüller im Fertigmacher - EVER!!!!!

      Höchstwertung!!!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (18. Februar 2003)

dat is werbung!!



   


ps: andi wie kommst du auf diese seite? keine ausreden sie wahrheit!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2003)

Wer schon immer mal wissen wollte, warum der GBBC-Ausflug nach England den Title "Don't-Mention-The-War-Tour" heisst ... 

Heute bei SPIEGEL-Online ... 

Vom subtilen britischen Humor keine Spur - wie etwa noch in der legendären Folge "The Germans" der BBC-Serie "Fawlty Towers", die sich tief ins kollektive Bewusstsein der Briten eingegraben hat. Chefkomiker John Cleese mimte darin 1975 den Hotelier Basil, der vor dem Eintreffen deutscher Gäste die Parole "Don't mention the war" ausgibt - und dann selbst im Stechschritt durch seine Herberge paradiert und mit dem Zeigefinger einen Hitler-Bart imitiert. Darin entspinnt sich folgender hübscher Dialog:

Basil: "Don't mention the war. I mentioned it once, but I think I got away with it. So it's all forgotten now and let's hear no more about it. So that's two egg mayonnaise, a prawn Goebbels, a Herman Goering and four Colditz salads... no, wait a minute... I got confused because everyone keeps mentioning the war."

German: "Will you stop mentioning the war?"

Basil: "You started it."

German: "We did not start it."

Basil: "Yes you did, you invaded Poland..."


----------



## moitrich (19. Februar 2003)

Vielleicht war das schon mal da, wenn nicht, schöne Alpträume:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von moitrich _
> *Vielleicht war das schon mal da, wenn nicht, schöne Alpträume: *



Ist doch immer wieder für einen Magenheber gut!!!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Sylvester (19. Februar 2003)

...einen guten start in den tag wünsche ich euch 

man muss sich nur mal diese ausfallenden ansehen....


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2003)

Der finale Beweis für die Nichtexistenz von Gott - .... sowas dürfte er nicht zulassen!!!

Und dann der Frevel das gut alte Logo im Hintergrund zu zeigen! Schande, Schande ...!


----------



## joe yeti (19. Februar 2003)

ich hasse diese ausfallenden!

das is noch schlimmer als das kokopelli!
(äh wo is eigendlich koko?)


sage nur das leben is böse, da muss gb die finger drin haben!



   

joe


----------



## Sylvester (19. Februar 2003)

...die benutzen diese kartons nach wie vor noch für den versand. man müsste hier glatt ne neue soko gründen um dem einhalt zu gebieten - und das ding sieht aus wie die stangenware von ciclib...


----------



## Wooly (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.....neulich bei ebay.........
> da schreibt doch einer in meine bewertung....alles bestens aber man möge ihm doch ein bonty geben.........
> MANN IST DIE WELT KLEIN.......
> unglaublich aber wahr *



Ja basti war ich, und wenn das radl fertig ist, poste ich es mal hier, habe einen würdigen Platz für den 1 1/4 XT Steuersatz gefunden .. ;-))


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 
> Ja basti war ich, und wenn das radl fertig ist, poste ich es mal hier, habe einen würdigen Platz für den 1 1/4 XT Steuersatz gefunden .. ;-)) *



Du hast einen kleinen Ossi-Jungen sehr glücklich gemacht! Du Guter Du ... !


----------



## polo (19. Februar 2003)

Krieg gerade eine leichte KRISE - ausgelöst durch div. Posts bei Foto-Story in KTWR: 
Über SS habe ich bislang geschmunzelt, nun muß ich gerade sabbern:






> First, we went down to our local purveyor of single malts, and got ourselves a bottle of 16-year old Lagavulin. Then we sent the bottle to our good buddy Ron Andrews at King Cage and he made us a custom water bottle cage that fit the bottle of single malt just fine and dandy. The cage came back, but not the bottle.


 , jez kriege ich auch noch DURST


> At the show single speeders flocked to the alcohol like "pigs to mud."


sehr verständlich


> The color was shamelessly borrowed from the box that the Lagavulin resides in a beautiful smoky olive green box with gold lettering.


Oh leck, das ist was für mich!
Wo kriege ich mehr Infos über Preise / Vertrieb in D??


----------



## onespeed (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *Krieg gerade eine leichte KRISE - ausgelöst durch div. Posts bei Foto-Story in KTWR:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2003)

Das kommt ja nur selten vor Polo aber ich habe keine Ahnung was Du da im Whisky-Rausch von Dir gibst ... da muss ich zur Feier des Tages mal einen Basti bauen ... 

*häääääääääääääääääää???* 

phaty


----------



## polo (19. Februar 2003)

also: Onespeed und ich und einige andere posten hier div. Bilder: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t16350.html

Er postet plötzlich ein Bild vom obigen "Ibis Single Malt", ich find's geil, schaue mir die Site und die Beschreibung genauer an, wo obige Textpassagen stehen: http://www.ibiscycles.com/products/bikes/mtb/single_malt/
Also: Die Welt verdankt dem Lagavulin dieses wunderschöne Fahrad...

Nun steht da auch, daß IBIS pleite und, und ich frage nach, ob jemand hier irgendwas zum Radl weiß, denn dat Ding würde mich ggf. interessieren


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *
> Nun steht da auch, daß IBIS pleite und, und ich frage nach, ob jemand hier irgendwas zum Radl weiß, denn dat Ding würde mich ggf. interessieren *



Ach so ... die Frage war also ernst gemeint!!! Na da werden wir mal umherhören ... ! 
Einer wie Du hat uns in der Eingang-Welt noch gefehlt!!!

Ich trink ja eigentlich keinen Schotten-Stoff aber wenn dann nur Lagavulin - that is the real stuff!

Slainthe

phaty


----------



## Altitude (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Ich trink ja eigentlich keinen Schotten-Stoff aber wenn dann nur Lagavulin - that is the real stuff!
> 
> ...



Großer, ich seh schon, Du solltes mal meine Malt-Sammlung schätzen und lieben lernen...


----------



## joe.breeze (19. Februar 2003)

meine derzeit leider stagnierende Sammlung zu präsentieren....

Heute Abend wird sie noch etwas schrumpfen, denn ich habe gerade meine letzte Diplomklausur geschrieben und deshalb werde ich mir noch den einen oder anderen erlesenen Malt die Kehle herunterrinnen lassen  

Mein Singlespeeder wird im Übrigen auch ein "Single-Single" (für die Malt-Kenner unter Euch!)

Gruß,

joe.breeze


----------



## lucy (19. Februar 2003)

hast nicht zufällig einen 21 jährigen springbank oder einen 69er mortlach rumstehen?
die stattliche anzahl singlemalts lässt schliessen, dass du entweder alleine wohnst oder einen grossen tresor besitzt...

cheers
lucy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe.breeze (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lucy _
> *hast nicht zufällig einen 21 jährigen springbank oder einen 69er mortlach rumstehen?
> die stattliche anzahl singlemalts lässt schliessen, dass du entweder alleine wohnst oder einen grossen tresor besitzt...
> 
> ...



Hi Lucy,

ich wohne nicht alleine, habe keinen Tresor, bin aber so gut wie immer pleite 
Mit dem Springbank und dem Mortlach kann ich leider auch nicht dienen, aber die würde ich gerne auch mal genießen. 

Gruß,

joe.breeze


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2003)

Also ihr Fachmänner und Passiv-Alkoholiker!

Ich bei einem Tontaubenschiess-Wettbewerb auf der Isle of Jura mal so eine Flasche gewonnen - das Etikett sieht ca. so aus ...






... ist das was Gutes????

phaty


----------



## joe.breeze (19. Februar 2003)

Hi phaty,

der Isle of Jura ist der Lieblingsmalt meiner Freundin. Ist relativ sanft und ausgeglichen im Geschmack und eher mild. Ich mag den auch ab und zu ganz gerne. Preis dürfte so bei 30-35 Euro die Flasche liegen.

Gruß,

joe.breeze


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe.breeze _
> *Hi phaty,
> 
> der Isle of Jura ist der Lieblingsmalt meiner Freundin. Ist relativ sanft und ausgeglichen im Geschmack und eher mild. Ich mag den auch ab und zu ganz gerne. Preis dürfte so bei 30-35 Euro die Flasche liegen.
> ...



Meiner ist von 1967 und hat meinen Namen auf dem Label ...  - ich glaub den behalt ich mal vielleicht kriege ich dafür in 20 Jahren ein Merlin Rahmen! 

phaty


----------



## joe.breeze (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Meiner ist von 1967 und hat meinen Namen auf dem Label ...  - ich glaub den behalt ich mal vielleicht kriege ich dafür in 20 Jahren ein Merlin Rahmen!
> ...



Ich muss schon sagen: Das ist ein Stück Glück, ist es nicht? (siehe Asterix bei den Briten) Darum bist du wahrlich zu beneiden, aber das mit dem Merlin-Rahmen scheint mir dann doch ein bisschen utopisch ;-) 
Heute habe ich übrigens hier in Bonn Eidechsen in einem Terrarium im Schaufenster gesehen, das rundum mit Luftschlangen verziert war. Die freuen sich sicher auch schon aufs Karnevals-Chaos! (morgen nehme ich mal die Digicam mit und poste ein Bild davon).

joe.breeze


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe.breeze _
> *
> 
> Ich muss schon sagen: Das ist ein Stück Glück, ist es nicht? (siehe Asterix bei den Briten) Darum bist du wahrlich zu beneiden, aber das mit dem Merlin-Rahmen scheint mir dann doch ein bisschen utopisch ;-)
> *



Ich bin ja auch garnicht so materialistisch! Ich musste damals nur so lachen, als ich das meinen Whiskey-Trinkenden-Freunden erzählt und gezeigt habe - die sind fast auf den Boden gefallen vor Ehrfurcht ... Meine Antwort: "Och mit Cola könnte es schmecken ... " Wurde dann mit Morddrohungen beantwortet!  
Vielleicht setze ich mal so einen Eimer Jura als Preis aus! 

Ich muss mal die Bilder von dort suchen - Sir Phat Lizard in Tweed und Gummi-Stiefeln!

Bloody Hell!

phaty


----------



## onespeed (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yeha baby und beim nächsten shooting im kilt


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> yeha baby und beim nächsten shooting im kilt  *



Indeed Sir, indeed ... !


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2003)

Spicer Cycles


----------



## lebaron (19. Februar 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (19. Februar 2003)

erinnert sich jemand an miene tara llanes bilder aus der us maxim....

hier ist sie noch mal im yeti dress TARAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2003)

Ozzy Osbourns unehelicher Sohn beim Singlespeed-Trial - more beers then gears ... !


----------



## DerAlex (19. Februar 2003)

@phaty
Die Porno-Gabel ist aus Titan, oder?
Mir fällt nur auf, dass es öfter mal gerade Starrgabeln von Dir zu sehen gibt und ich jedesmal bei deren Anblick daran erinnert werde, dass ich sowas jetzt auch mal brauche.

Gibt es hier im Thread irgendeine Quelle oder müsste ich mich selbst drum kümmern?


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *@phaty
> Die Porno-Gabel ist aus Titan, oder?
> Mir fällt nur auf, dass es öfter mal gerade Starrgabeln von Dir zu sehen gibt und ich jedesmal bei deren Anblick daran erinnert werde, dass ich sowas jetzt auch mal brauche.
> ...



Ich hab schon auf Dich gewartet Alex - immer wenn ich eine Titan-Gabel finde unterhalten wir uns danach!   

Guck mal unter dem letzten Foto ist ein Link! Da geht es lang ... !
Aber ich bin immer noch für On-One!

phaty


P.S.: Für ONESPEED ANDY! Weil ich weiss, dass Du es lieben wirst!!! One is all you need ... !


----------



## Jeroen (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm.. okay... das ist das gabel von XCAD China... Habe schönere schweisnähte gesehen.. aber OK


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> Hmm.. okay... das ist das gabel von XCAD China... Habe schönere schweisnähte gesehen.. aber OK  *



Das wusste ich nicht ... gut, dass wir Dich haben Jeroen!  

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2003)

Schon doll, wie sich so ein Islamisches Land zum Guten wendet, wenn es von der dollen US-Army befreit wird ... 

Heute in Kabul:


----------



## roesli (19. Februar 2003)

...direkt ab der Zweiradmesse Zürich

Stolz Custom mit Columbus Ultrafoco-Rahmen, komplett ink. Pedale 7.9 Kilo


----------



## roesli (19. Februar 2003)

...wird geschaltet: Auch die Schweiz hat nicht geschlafen und einen Satz Daumies aus DuraAce-Hebel entworfen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Schon doll, wie sich so ein Islamisches Land zum Guten wendet, wenn es von der dollen US-Army befreit wird ...
> *


wahrscheinlich dürfen sie jetzt die kofferraumklappe auflassen...


----------



## roesli (19. Februar 2003)

...guckt's aus, wenn an der Messe Chris King präsentiert wird:

HINTER GITTER


----------



## roesli (19. Februar 2003)

...man denn da nein sagen?


----------



## roesli (19. Februar 2003)

..hat als Kind nicht gern mit der Eisenbahn gespielt?


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2003)

*GRÖÖÖÖÖHL!!!*


----------



## joe yeti (20. Februar 2003)

nach einer woche klugschweizer!!

na ja klugsaarländer halt!

   


so un dich will euch jetzt meine neue liebe zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mensch phaty, wegen solcher teile mach ich mir immer die hosen nass  ... ich will nur zwei dinge wissen: wo? und wieviel? 

guads nächtle 
andi

ps: von wegen "one is all you need...!" ich brauch mindesten drei bis vier stück von den porno-deckeln


----------



## DerAlex (20. Februar 2003)

So viel Kram von King und nicht mal eine Singlespeed HR-Nabe ist dabei!
@ joe yeti Das Ibis ist wohl genemigungsfähig, zumindest wenn man die Laufräder in die Tonne klopft. Die sind ja wohl ne Schande an jedem Rad (schlecht UND schwer). 

@phaty 
Danke für die Info (Gabelkönig?)
Apropos Schweissnähte. Seit ich weiss, wie Showschweissen funktioniert, lege ich persöhnlich nicht so viel Wert auf die Regelmässigkeit. Mein superlieber Arrow-Racing Aer-Met 100 Custom-Rahmen ist in der Beziehung absolut kein Hingucker. Dafür ist das Material das härteste, was ich im Fahrradbau je gesehen habe...


----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> mensch phaty, wegen solcher teile mach ich mir immer die hosen nass  ... ich will nur zwei dinge wissen: wo? und wieviel?
> ...



Ich kümmere mich drum Andi - für Dich doch immer ...  

Sieht geil aus - an einem geilen Rad ... !!!


----------



## Altitude (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> mensch phaty, wegen solcher teile mach ich mir immer die hosen nass  ... ich will nur zwei dinge wissen: wo? und wieviel?
> ...



Ich auch!!!!

Bitte, Bitte!!!


----------



## andy1 (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *...wird geschaltet: Auch die Schweiz hat nicht geschlafen und einen Satz Daumies aus DuraAce-Hebel entworfen: *




Muahhhhhhhh, 

HABEN WILL !!!


----------



## Coffee (20. Februar 2003)

Hallo und erstmal guten Morgen,

*SO EINEN DECKEL WILL ICH AUCH*

Der würde nämlich geil zu meinen PornoSS passen. Ich nähe mir übrigens gerade ein passendes Frotte höschen dazu ;-))


coffee


----------



## Coffee (20. Februar 2003)

ICh will Euch diesbezüglich meinen heuteigen Kalenderspruch nciht vorenthalten -))


" Rat(d)losigkeit und Unzufriedenheit sind die ersten Vorbedingungen des Fortschrits."

Thomas Alva Edison
1878


----------



## joe yeti (20. Februar 2003)

jetzt geht das schon wieder los du kleine exibunistin!

das höschen wird jetzt hier gezeigt oder du bist lieb!


immer diese frauenanzüglichkeiten!

joe


----------



## Lowrider (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *...wird geschaltet: Auch die Schweiz hat nicht geschlafen und einen Satz Daumies aus DuraAce-Hebel entworfen: *



Was soll der Stuhl den Kosten? die Kiste sieht affenscharf aus    Hat Luki das Teil gelötet? Am Sonntag war nur eine Skizze vom Rahmen vorhanden... hatte Stolz Nachtarbeit angeordnet oder ist der Rahmen nur FAKE?

Saludos
Lowrider 

dernochdiezürchermesseunsichermacht


----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ist erstaunlich was man so alles in diesen Off-Topic-Threads findet - gelle Andi? 

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reen (20. Februar 2003)

für dich phaty


----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *für dich phaty *



Ja ja ich weiss schon ich bin Dubyas grösster Gegenspieler in Europa!!! 

"The CIA is knocking on my door ... !" 

Bei der nächsten Fussball WM müssen wir echt aufpassen ...


----------



## Altitude (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> "The CIA is knocking on my door ... !"
> 
> ...


*

Großer brauchst Du Schutz...... 


ch kann Dir ja ne kleine treffsichere Biathlehin aus Schweden mitbringen... *


----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Großer brauchst Du Schutz......
> ...



Bring einfach irgendeine Skandinavierin mit ... muss nicht mal bewaffnet sein!
Wummen hab ich ja selber ... !

Aber nicht USCHI mitbringen, der Dialekt bringt mich um ... dann lieber Frangen!

phaty


----------



## cdeger (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *
> 
> Was soll der Stuhl den Kosten? die Kiste sieht affenscharf aus    Hat Luki das Teil gelötet? Am Sonntag war nur eine Skizze vom Rahmen vorhanden... hatte Stolz Nachtarbeit angeordnet oder ist der Rahmen nur FAKE?
> ...



Lesen!


----------



## Altitude (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Bring einfach irgendeine Skandinavierin mit ... muss nicht mal bewaffnet sein!
> ...



Oki, wie wärs mit der Magdalena Forsberg - dann haben wir ganz Schweden als Verbündete, die wird da drüben ja vereehrt wie ein Göttin...

So schlimm ist der Dialekt der Uschi auch wieder nicht - da sind die Oberhofer Mädels ein wenig schlimmer...


----------



## Jeroen (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> 
> Lesen!
> ...




Wirklich nettes Teil, hoffe trotzdem das der Fahrer nicht zu schwer ist... UltraFoco und MTB  

Wer ist also diese rahmenbauer.. gibts mehr dazu...??


----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> 
> Lesen!
> ...



Wer ist Bobby Proud?


----------



## Boralyn (20. Februar 2003)

also erstmal so schlimm finde ich den dialekt in oberhof nicht aber naja sie soll laufen und nicht hier arme biker verführen .. außerdem wäre sie mir wohl zu klein 

naja zu dem rädchen kann ich nur sagen .. hmm bin ja schon schlimm was so technikgläubigkeit angeht aber den rahmen würde ich definitiv nicht fahren .. ultrafoco und das beim geländeeinsatz ahh ja dann ist deine gabel schon den berg unten wenn du oben auf dem berg noch draufstehst .. naja oder so ähnlich  

hmm die daumenshifter finde ich cool .. ach ja die schweizer 


 

zur chris-king-vitrinen-eisenbahnstory .... das sieht aus wie ein rattenkäfig so ein frevel hatte der keine ordentliche glasvitrine mann mann mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymund (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wer ist Bobby Proud? *



Und vor Allem, gibt`s davon (der Daumenschalter, nicht Bobby Proud)  auch noch ein besseres Bild?

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2003)

Der beste Leichtbau ist natürlich einfach die Schaltung wegzulassen ... aber dann wiegt so ein Teil immer noch 13 Kilo ...

Ami-Panzer eben!


----------



## cdeger (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wer ist Bobby Proud? *



Man könnte ja an dieser Stelle eine Legende aufbauen - immerhin brutzelt der Mann seit 1983 Stahlrahmen zusammen ....



















... aber ...



















... das ist die Wahrheit:


----------



## cdeger (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Und vor Allem, gibt`s davon (der Daumenschalter, nicht Bobby Proud)  auch noch ein besseres Bild?
> ...



Schon.


----------



## PrimOChris (20. Februar 2003)

Schaut doch mal bei den 5dlern vorbei, die kriegen vielleicht auch "one ****in´speed" da drauf

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t44983.html


----------



## andy1 (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> 
> Schon. *



hmmmm, deutsche Qualität ist es ja nicht gerade...

Ich warte auf "unsere" Adapter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *Schaut doch mal bei den 5dlern vorbei, die kriegen vielleicht auch "one ****in´speed" da drauf
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t44983.html *



Danke für den Tipp Chris - hab schon kontaktet ... aber guck mal wie diese 5dler reden ... !!!



> Logen...jetzt press dir mal keine Stressung
> Ich nehm dann 3 ;2 mit ''www.freeride-rangers.com und eine mit ''BomberBitch''.....geht das??
> mfG



naja ich press mir jetzt mal keine Stressung ... aber ich werd alt!

phaty


----------



## Lowrider (20. Februar 2003)

Bobby Proud Crew (nicht mehr Aktuelles Bild)


----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2003)

*Das ist der Herr Bush! * 






Das ist der Herr Bush. Sieht eigentlich ganz nett aus. Isser aber nicht. Is'n Massenmörder. Muß er auch sein. Der Herr Bush ist nämlich aus Texas, und war dort Gouverneur. Und wenn in Texas jemand umgebracht wird, hängt man den nächstbesten Neger auf. So einfach ist das. Sowas macht der Herr Bush natürlich nicht selber, dazu hat er seine Leute. Da hat er Richter und Geschworene, die den Neger verurteilen. Und Ärzte, die spritzen dem Neger dann Gift. Ganz sauber, und Bäume braucht man dann auch nicht. Die gibt's in Texas nämlich gar nicht mehr. Macht aber nichts, dafür hat Texas ja Bohrtürme.

Der Herr Bush ist jetzt Präsident von Amerika. Ob er gewählt worden ist, weiß man noch nicht, weil die Stimmen noch nicht alle gezählt worden sind. Is ihm aber auch egal. Der Herr Bush hat da nämlich auch seine Leute dafür. Im obersten Gericht. Die hat sein Vater da 'reingebracht. Und die entscheiden sowas. Deshalb ist Herr Bush Präsident, und wohnt jetzt in Washington.

Da ist ihm aber langweilig, weil man in Washington keine Neger hängen darf. Das ist aber nicht so schlimm. Da wirft der Herr Bush einfach ein paar Bomben auf den Saddam. Das hat sein Vater auch schon so gemacht, wenn ihm langweilig war. Der Herr Bush macht überhaupt alles so, wie sein Vater, nur schlechter.

Und wie's mit dem Herrn Bush weitergeht, das erfahrt ihr beim nächsten Mal.

©Bernd Paysan


----------



## joe yeti (20. Februar 2003)

Teilnehmerzahlen der Demonstrationen und Kundgebungen am 15.2.03

Ägypten Kairo 20000 
Argentinien Buenos Aires 50000 
Australien Sydney 500000 
Melbourne 250000 
Brisbane 150000 
Adelaide 100000 
Newcastle 20000 
Perth 20000 
Canberra 16000 
Hobart 15000 
Lismore 7000 
Bahrein Manama 200 
Bangladesch 2000 
Belgien Brüssel 100000 
Bulgarien Sofia 2000 
Brasilien Sao Paulo 30000 
Rio de Janeiro 15000 
China Hongkong 1000 
Dänemark Kopenhagen 40000 
Deutschland Berlin 500000 
Stuttgart 50000 
andere Städte 100000 
Frankreich Paris 800000 
andere Städte 250000 
Finnland Helsinki 15000 
Turku 5000 
Griechenland Athen 200000 
Thessaloniki 40000 
Großbritannien London 1500000 
Glasgow 60000 
Belfast 30000 
Indien Kalkutta 10000 
Irak Bagdad 1000000 
Irland Dublin 100000 
Israel Tel Aviv 2000 
Island Reykjavik 4000 
Italien Rom 3000000 
Japan Tokio 25000 
Kanada Montreal 150000 
Toronto 80000 
Vanvouver 30000 
Edmonton 10000 
Kroatien Zagreb 10000 
Libanon Beirut 60000 
Luxemburg Luxemburg 20000 
Malaysia Kuala Lumpur 2000 
Mexiko Mexiko-Stadt 50000 
Land Stadt Teilnehmer 
Neuseeland Auckland 10000 
Wellington 5000 
Niederlande Amsterdam 80000 
Norwegen Oslo 60000 
andere Städte 60000 
Österreich Wien 30000 
Osttimor Dili 150 
Palästina Gaza 15000 
Ramallah 3000 
Philippinen Manila 6000 
andere Städte 4000 
Polen Warschau 1500 
Portugal Lissabon 100000 
Russland Moskau 1000 
Schweden Stockholm 80000 
Göteborg 30000 
Schweiz Bern 40000 
Spanien Madrid 2000000 
Barcelona 1000000 
Valencia 500000 
Zaragoza 400000 
Sevilla 250000 
Oviedo 200000 
Vigo 200000 
Granada 150000 
Bilbao 100000 
Las Palmas 100000 
Cadiz 100000 
Cordoba 75000 
Malaga 65000 
Murcia 60000 
Logrono 55000 
Teneriffa 50000 
Palma de Mallorca 40000 
La Coruna 35000 
Pontevedra 35000 
Santander 35000 
Santiago di Comp. 35000 
Girona 30.000 
Lleida 30000 
Valladolid 30000 
Tarragona 30000 
Albacete 25000 
Jaen 25000 
Ourense 25000 
Ciudad Real 20000 
Burgos 20000 
Spanien Huelva 20000 
Leon 20000 
Pamplona 20000 
Salamanca 20000 
San Sebastian 20000 
Alcegiras 15000 
Almeria 15000 
Ferrol 15000 
Palencia 15000 
Toledo 15000 
Lugo 12000 
Segovia 10000 
Südafrika Johannesburg 10000 
Kapstadt 5000 
Südkorea Seoul 10000 
Syrien Damaskus 200000 
Taiwan Taipeh 500 
Thailand Pattani 10000 
Bangkok 3000 
Tschechien Prag 3000 
Türkei Istanbul 10000 
Ukraine Kiew 2000 
Ungarn Budapest 40000 
Uruguay Montevideo 50000 
USA New York 500000 
San Francisco 300000 
Los Angeles 100000 
Seattle 55000 
Lansing 10000 
San Diego 10000 
Philadelphia 10000 
Minneapolis 10000 
Sacramento 10000 
Chicago 7000 
Summe: ca. 17300000 

Nach Berechnungen der GSA e.V. 
(Gesellschaft zur Förderung wissenschaftlicher Studien zur Arbeiterbewegung e.V.)


----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2003)

*Herr Bush und Herr bin Laden * 






Das ... God bless America ... ist der Herr Bush. Schaut ziemlich grantig aus. Isser auch, weil ihm der Herr bin Laden seinen Turm  umgeworfen hat. Das war gar nicht nett, da waren nämlich noch Leute drin. Deshalb macht der Herr Bush jetzt Krieg gegen den Herr bin Laden. Und weil der Herr Bush nicht so helle ist, redet er jetzt ziemlich dummes Zeug. So von "Kreuzzug" und "Krieg 'Gut gegen Böse'" und von Plakaten aus Texas, wo man die Verbrecher am liebsten gleich tot haben will. Dabei ist das doch dem Herr bin Laden sein Text. Macht aber nichts, weil der Herr Bush ja sowieso nur vorliest, was man ihm aufschreibt, und da werden halt mal die Zettel vertauscht.

Jetzt wirft der Herr Bush jedenfalls erst mal Bomben auf Afghanistan. Macht aber nichts, da ist eh schon alles kaputt, weil in Afghanistan seit 30 Jahren Krieg ist.

In Afghanistan regiert gerade die Taliban. Das heißt auf Deutsch "Schuljunge", kann aber nicht sein. Die Taliban können nämlich weder lesen noch schreiben. Ist aber auch egal, weil die sowieso alle Bücher verbrennen - außer dem Koran, und den können sie auswendig. Außerdem gibt's in Afghanistan keine Fernseher mehr, kein Radio, und auch keine Musikinstrumente. Kein Wunder, daß dem Herr Bush die Musik von der Taliban nicht gefällt.






Das ... Allah hu akbar ... ist der Herr bin Laden. Er hat sich schon mal vorsorglich einen Verband um den Kopf gemacht, falls ihm da 'was drauf fällt. Wär' aber nicht so schlimm, weil der Herr bin Laden eh so redet als ob ihm da schon mal 'was draufgefallen ist. Der Herr bin Laden hat so einen wilden Bart, weil's in Afghanistan auch keine Rasierapparate gibt. Man könnte sich jetzt sowieso nicht rasieren, weil der Herr Bush den Strom abgeschaltet hat.

Macht aber nichts, weil damit hat der Herr bin Laden nämlich gerechnet. Der Herr bin Laden kennt die Amis nämlich ganz gut. Schließlich haben die dem eine Menge beigebracht. Damals war das ja auch noch ok, denn damals ging das ja gegen die Russkis. Die waren nämlich damals die Bösen. Jetzt sind sie die Guten, und der Herr bin Laden ist der Böse. Ist ihm aber egal, für ihn ist der Herr Bush der Böse.

Und wer beim nächsten Krieg der Böse ist, daß erfahrt ihr ein anderes Mal.

©Bernd Paysan


----------



## lebaron (20. Februar 2003)

basti is wieder da...nach dem es ja hier recht müde nur um ahead kappen gin...ooooooohhhhh welch frevel....

hier wieder die tatsache dass es wieder ein tag weniger ist









@phaty.....

hast du news von der insel?in der schweiz haben die erst nach miener mail was gewusst...geil oder?..meld dich mal wenn du was weist.oder generell


----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *basti is wieder da...nach dem es ja hier recht müde nur um ahead kappen gin...ooooooohhhhh welch frevel....
> *



Na ich hätt sie auch noch in einer anderen Farb-Version:


----------



## joe yeti (20. Februar 2003)

und was für die kleinen!


----------



## onespeed (20. Februar 2003)

ja genau, mal was für die kleinen  

*BAAAAASTIIIIII...!!! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2003)

Würdest Du mich eventuell heiraten???

phaty


----------



## onespeed (20. Februar 2003)

mensch phaty, du weißt doch... ich bin schon versprochen  
aber vielleicht überlegt sich's nico ja noch anders


----------



## kAos (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das ist der Herr Bush!
> 
> 
> ...




alter...
 

du bist schuld dran dass zwei ziemlich betrunkene menschen fast am boden gelegen haben vor lachen!!!

  

gruss sebastian + arthur


----------



## Kokopelli (20. Februar 2003)

Och wenn's das ist...um Nico kann ich mich ja dann kümmern

Koko ist wieder da!komisches Gefühl, wenn man die ganze Zeit einen Kater hat

Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (20. Februar 2003)

dann wird bond girl frei

also ran jung ich mache euch den trauzeugen!


----------



## joe yeti (20. Februar 2003)

phaty wird anders rum!

koko hat ne kater!

hmm wo wird das enden?

joe

bekommt alle mädels!!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *mensch phaty, du weißt doch... ich bin schon versprochen
> *



Ich wüsste da übrigens einen perfekten Ort und ein perfektes Datum zur Hochzeit für Euch zwei!
Sommer 2004 - und wir wären auch alle dabei ...


----------



## joe yeti (20. Februar 2003)

trauzeuge und taufpate für euren nachwuchs!

wer macht die frau?


----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2003)

*Der Saddam und die Massenvernichtungswaffen* 






Das ist der Saddam. Schaut aus wie ein durchgeknallter Sonntagsjäger. Isser aber nicht. Is ein blutrünstiger Diktator. Muß er auch sein, weil's in der Gegend nur blutrünstige Diktatoren gibt. Da gibt's die Mullahs im Iran. Die schicken Kinder in den Krieg, und verstecken ihre Frauen unter Tischdecken. Dann gibt's die Scheichs in Saudi Arabien. Die verkaufen Öl an die Amis ... und finanzieren von dem Geld Terroristen. Und ihre Frauen verstecken sie auch. Und die anderen Herrscher in der Gegend sind auch nicht ganz koscher.

Der Saddam ist schon lang ein Schurke. Macht aber nichts, weil zuerst war er ja unser Schurke. Da hat er für uns gegen die Mullahs Krieg geführt, mit seinen Kindern. Hat aber nicht gereicht, da hat ihm der Herr Rumsfeld noch Giftgas geliefert. Das hat der Saddam dann gegen seine eigenen Leute eingesetzt. Macht aber nichts, dafür hat ihm der Herr Rumsfeld noch Biowaffen geschenkt. Das hat sich der Herr Rumsfeld alles gemerkt, weil man ja immer was brauchen kann, was man einem Schurken anhängen kann.

Irgendwann war der Saddam dann pleite, obwohl er den Krieg nicht gewonnen hat. Das wollte er dann alles mit Öl bezahlen. Ging aber nicht. Der Ölpreis war nämlich im Keller. Dorthin haben ihn die Kuwaitis gebracht. Deshalb war der Saddam sauer, und hat einfach Kuwait besetzt. Das hat dem Herr Bush seinem Vater nicht gefallen, deshalb hat der den Saddam da wieder 'rausgeworfen. Dem Herr Bush sein Vater mag nämlich keine Verlierer.

Dem Herr Bush sein Vater ist dann aber abgewählt worden, bevor er mit dem Krieg gegen den Saddam richtig fertig geworden ist. Stattdessen ist dann der Herr Clinton Präsident gewesen. Der hat nicht richtig gegen den Saddam kämpfen wollen, wenn ihm langweilig war. Macht aber nichts, dafür hat er sich lieber von der Monica den Schwanz lutschen lassen.

Jetzt ist der Herr Bush Präsident, und weil ihm wieder langweilig ist, will er endlich den Saddam loswerden. Der Herr Bush hat nämlich keine Praktikantin.

Leider kann der Herr Bush nicht einfach sagen, daß ihm der Saddam einen Turm umgeworfen hat. Macht aber nichts, weil der Herr Bush dann einfach sagt, man soll sich einfach vorstellen, der Saddam würde einen Turm umwerfen wollen. Das ist dann noch viel schlimmer, weil der Saddam Massenvernichtungswaffen hat. Der Herr Bush muß das wissen, denn die hat der Saddam ja von seinen Leuten gekriegt.

Der Herr Bush sagt, Demokratien horten keine Massenvernichtungswaffen. Er sagt auch, Demokratien greifen keine anderen Staaten an. Dabei hat er selbst die meisten Massenvernichtungswaffen, und will den Irak angreifen. Macht aber nichts, weil dem Herr Bush sein Staat ja auch keine Demokratie ist. Sonst wär der Herr Bush ja dort nicht Präsident.

Der Saddam sagt aber, daß er gar keine Massenvernichtungswaffen mehr hat. Die haben ihm die Waffeninspektoren alle schon weggenommen. Und überhaupt darf er sie ja auch nicht mehr auf die eigenen Leute werfen wenn ihm langweilig ist, da macht das ja gar keinen Spaß. Der Saddam hat nämlich auch keine Praktikantin. Aber weil der Saddam ein Schurke ist, weiß der Herr Bush, daß er lügt. Deshalb sagt der Herr Bush, daß er jetzt nicht mehr länger warten will.

Wann dem Herr Bush der Geduldsfaden mit dem Saddam reißt und die beiden sich mit Sand und Förmchen bewerfen, und wer der Herr Rumsfeld ist, das erfahrt ihr ein anderes Mal.

©Bernd Paysan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich wüsste da übrigens einen perfekten Ort und ein perfektes Datum zur Hochzeit für Euch zwei!
> Sommer 2004 - und wir wären auch alle dabei ...    *



waaas... schon 2004? ich kenn die kleine doch kaum


----------



## joe yeti (20. Februar 2003)

Jetzt ist der Herr Bush Präsident, und weil ihm wieder langweilig ist, will er endlich den Saddam loswerden. Der Herr Bush hat nämlich keine Praktikantin.

ergo: gorgie führt krieg weil keinen praktikantin hat!


----------



## joe yeti (20. Februar 2003)

angi fliegt jetzt nach usa gorgie besuchen!


----------



## Heinerich (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Gruß Koko *



Den kennste bestimmt schon:
http://www.biermoesl-blosn.de/polt/

dann auf "Wo ist Vogi" klicken!  


heinerich


----------



## joe yeti (20. Februar 2003)

da is er


----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2003)

... ne Ahead-Kappe gepostet ... ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (20. Februar 2003)

schon angie goes usa





und das bast ja


----------



## joe yeti (20. Februar 2003)

still gestanden!


----------



## phatlizard (21. Februar 2003)

*Kantenklatscher-Klatscher* 

Das T-Shirt kann geordert werden ... Details guckst Du hier!!!


----------



## Altitude (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *still gestanden!
> 
> 
> *




Besatzer,Besatzer!!!!!!!!  

Freihet für uns Frangen!!!!!


----------



## Reen (21. Februar 2003)

das bärbel schäfer bild erinnert mich stark an ein erlebnis der letzten woche. ich habe da nämlich einen *ACHTJÄHRIGEN* bei uns in der fh vor einem freien internetplatz entdeckt, der sich ganz genüsslich eine seite anschaute, die etwa so hiess: www.feuchteXXckfoXXXn.de, unglaublich! ich hab ihn gefragt, er war wirklich acht, sah aber eher aus wie sechs. und der war wirklich ganz alleine vorher. mit acht war ich noch für lego technik zu jung. da iss man platt!


----------



## phatlizard (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *www.feuchteXXckfoXXXn.de,*



Ich kauf ein "i" ... !


----------



## Reen (21. Februar 2003)

dann hat maren die glücksfee einmal umzudrehen


----------



## yedi mind trix (21. Februar 2003)

da hat sich mein magen einmal umgedreht.

mensch reen was ist das für ne intellenten FH, wo schon 8jährige studieren!


----------



## onespeed (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... ne Ahead-Kappe gepostet ... ???
> 
> [/IMG] *



och phaty... versuchs doch mal auf dem traditionellen postweg, meine adresse haste ja  

bevor ich's vergess: ich hab letzte nacht vom heiraten geträumt... ich im kilt, nico klassisch in weiß und du in rudy's tütü als blumen mädchen  

greetz
andi


----------



## chainsaw (21. Februar 2003)

trifft er oder trifft er nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> bevor ich's vergess: ich hab letzte nacht vom heiraten geträumt... ich im kilt, nico klassisch in weiß und du in rudy's tütü als blumen mädchen
> *



Naja 2004 im Sommer ist Rudy ja da ...  ... Wir streuen Blumen - versprochen ... !!!
Tja Andi jetzt kommt langsam Gruppendruck auf!

phaty


----------



## chainsaw (21. Februar 2003)

trifft er oder nicht oder doch ein ufo?!?


----------



## onespeed (21. Februar 2003)

hurraaaaaaaaa... chainsaw im ferdischmacher, dass ich das noch erleben darf


----------



## chainsaw (21. Februar 2003)

krass!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chainsaw _
> *trifft er oder nicht oder doch ein ufo?!? *



Wen interessiert's ?

KLATSCH!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chainsaw _
> *krass!!! *




Krass wär's,wenn er nachdem er aufgestanden ist und zu Ende geweint hat, das Dingen wieder HOCHfährt


----------



## phatlizard (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chainsaw _
> *trifft er oder nicht oder doch ein ufo?!? *



Ist das die letzte Folge von Akte X? 

"Das Bender-Syndrom"


----------



## onespeed (21. Februar 2003)

chainsaw versucht sich als kantenklatscher auf darmstädter hühnerleiter-trail


----------



## onespeed (21. Februar 2003)

hier der rest der hühnerleiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (21. Februar 2003)

und jetzt wieder was für die besserverdiener unter den eingangfahrern...


----------



## lebaron (21. Februar 2003)

mann das teil is ja wohl echt geil

mann mann manananananannnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Coffee (21. Februar 2003)

Hi Jungs,


wollte mich nur schnell ordnungsgemäß bei Euch abmelden in meine Urlaubswoche   Ich habe ja schließlich Anstand  

Also ich wünsch Euch was, behaltet mich in guter Erinnerung und seit nett zueinander gell. Ich were alles NAchlesen wenn ich wieder komme. Und wehe Ihr habt Euch nciht dran gehalten.

Also dann *winke*


coffee


----------



## joe yeti (21. Februar 2003)

diese abmeldung wird nicht akzeptiert!

da musst du dir schon noch was besseres einfallen lassen!


joe, das hast du heute morgen versprochen!


----------



## phatlizard (21. Februar 2003)

Mal wieder was schönes zum Sabbern - von meinem zweitliebsten Fahrradhersteller den wo's gibt!


----------



## Reen (21. Februar 2003)

das runde ich jetzt noch hiermit ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *das runde ich jetzt noch hiermit ab *



Also mein Rad heisst UTE und wie heisst Deine Nacktputzerin?

Ich hab den Verdacht Du wolltest das Bild hier schon immer mal posten und hast verzweifelt auf einen Moment gewartet, der günstig war ... nunja der war genauso ungünstig wie alle anderen Momente auch, aber wir verzeihen Dir, weil das Schneckchen doch sehr lecker ist!

Ausserdem hilft es Joe etwas über den Trennungsschmerz hinweg, der durch die plötzliche Abreise von Coffee in den Ski-Urlaub ausgelöst wurde!

Manchmal kommt mir das hier vor wie eine Selbsthilfegruppe!
Wir sollten mal einen Antrag auf Gemeinnützigkeit stellen!

Dr. Sigmund Phat


----------



## Sylvester (21. Februar 2003)

...haben doch alle, die wissen, das ute ein mann ist  

ich flieg nächstes jahr rübber und hol mir einen und bei der gelegenheit geige ich uncle sam mal ordentlich die meinung...


----------



## Reen (21. Februar 2003)

ein bisschen recht hast du da schon. aber ich weiss wem es hier gefallen wird. soll nicht wieder vorkommen. zur entschädigung ein bild von meiner selbstgebauten sattelstütze, was anderes kann ich dir leider nicht bieten. war sonst alles in schöner schonmal da...


----------



## phatlizard (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *ein bisschen recht hast du da schon. aber ich weiss wem es hier gefallen wird. soll nicht wieder vorkommen. ....  *



Och nö ich hab es auch genossen ... !


----------



## lebaron (21. Februar 2003)

ach du heiliger bimbam ....phaty willst das ich schlaflose nächte bekomme, als hätt ich die nicht schön das matt ist ja wohl ttoooooooooo sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttt

meine fresse und erst die gabel, DER HAMMER 




basti
*der total hin und weg ist*


----------



## phatlizard (21. Februar 2003)

Warum das MTB im Westen der USA erfunden wurde ... 

Sedona






San Luis Obispo

seufz ...


----------



## Coffee (21. Februar 2003)

Ok ok, aber nur weil Ihr es seit, bin ich schnell in den Keller gerannt und extra nochmal ein Bildchen gemacht ;-)) Nur für Euch..

Ok dann dürft Ihr jetzt auch LOSLÄSTERN  








coffee


----------



## lebaron (21. Februar 2003)

mensch kaffeetriene........

ich würde ja gerne meckern aber da gibt es nix zu meckern, außer dass ich versuchen würde den silberteile anteil am bike so gering wie möglich zu halten cshwarz/bronze/orange ist eben dooch noch am geilsten!


----------



## odelay (21. Februar 2003)

das wird aber verdammt schwierig mit 2:1 und dem Kettenblatt

da brauchst Du ja ein 23er oder 24er Ritzel?


----------



## Coffee (21. Februar 2003)

@ odelay 


keine Sorge, das Kettenblatt wird noch ein 32 oder 34 werden ;-)) Das hier war nur beim Kauf schon drann, und fürs Foto habe ich es nciht extra abgeschraubelt



So und jetzt bin ich wirklich wech.................


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *wollte mich nur schnell ordnungsgemäß bei Euch abmelden in meine Urlaubswoche  Ich habe ja schließlich Anstand
> 
> Also ich wünsch Euch was, behaltet mich in guter Erinnerung und seit nett zueinander gell. Ich were alles NAchlesen wenn ich wieder komme. Und wehe Ihr habt Euch nciht dran gehalten.
> ...


;-) ne einwöchige kaffepause also  man nicht schlecht oder ???? wer kann schon von sich sagen "meine längste kaffepause war ne woche" lang


----------



## phatlizard (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> ;-) ne einwöchige kaffepause also  man nicht schlecht oder ???? wer kann schon von sich sagen "meine längste kaffepause war ne woche" lang  *



Och Gott EL ... das wird wohl extreme Entzugserscheinungen auslösen ... !

"Schweeeeeeester ... Hilfe!"


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Februar 2003)

OFF TOPIC:

2:1 in der letzten Minute durch Foulelfmeter, Fußball kann so schön sein  

Gruß Koko*oleole*


----------



## phatlizard (21. Februar 2003)

Das habe ich ja überhaupt nicht gewusst ... !!!

Was nun???


----------



## eL (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Och Gott EL ... das wird wohl extreme Entzugserscheinungen auslösen ... !
> ...


*
achwas   ich bekomm ja meine tägliche dosis Kaffe  du etwa nicht*


----------



## odelay (21. Februar 2003)

@ Phaty:
No Porn !
und auch nicht auf parkplätzen rumtreiben


----------



## lebaron (21. Februar 2003)

und wieder ist ein tag verstrichen......








 und um mit metallica's worten zu schließen...
*For whom the bell tolls....time marches on*


----------



## phatlizard (21. Februar 2003)

Lars Ullrich steigt bei METALLICA aus und wird von Basti ersetzt!

ROCK ON!!!


----------



## phatlizard (21. Februar 2003)

Aaaaaaaaandiiiiiiiiii ... !!!

Nur für Dich Spatzi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calamister (22. Februar 2003)

...und weil basti mit der Koordination noch Probleme hat geht Mutti spazieren...


----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von calamister _
> *...und weil basti mit der Koordination noch Probleme hat geht Mutti spazieren... *



Basti, wenn das Deine Mama ist, dann darfst Du weiterhin Papa zu mir sagen!


----------



## nils (22. Februar 2003)

1. Wieso ist das auf einmal "Lorenz" und nicht mehr "Bahlsen"?

2. Wieso muß man die Schei?dinger immer essen bis a) die Tüte leer ist, oder bis b) einem kotzübel ist?


----------



## joe yeti (22. Februar 2003)

die is mir zu flach!

da muss du noch zulegen!

daher gürtelbabe!

nah grosser was denkst du dazu?


----------



## onespeed (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Aaaaaaaaandiiiiiiiiii ... !!!
> 
> Nur für Dich Spatzi!  *



yehaaa baby, nur dafür hab ich die kiste nochmal angeschmissen  
komm gerade von der öttinger villa... you remember? die kleine vom ska abend war aber leider nicht da... ob's  wohl an de mucke lag? knarf rellöm hat aufgespielt... gaaanz grosses kino 

so, schluss jetzt, muss gleich wieder raus  

nacht
andi


----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> * Wieso muß man die Schei?dinger immer essen bis a) die Tüte leer ist, oder bis b) einem kotzübel ist? *



Dann hat man wenigstens eine Kotz-Tüte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reen (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *1. Wieso ist das auf einmal "Lorenz" und nicht mehr "Bahlsen"?
> 
> 2. Wieso muß man die Schei?dinger immer essen bis a) die Tüte leer ist, oder bis b) einem kotzübel ist? *



auf die zweite frage kann ich dir antworten. das liegt am natriumglutamat. dein gehirn denkt dann nämlich dass du voll das geile zeug in dich reinhaust. in ländern wie schweden z.b. muss gesondert drauf hingewiesen werden. in deutschland kann glutamat sich sogar unter gewürze bei den inhaltsstoffen verstecken. aber bei deinen flips ist's 100pro in inflationärer menge enthalten, so dass es auf der rückseite der verpackung einen der vorderen plätze einnehmen wird. MAHLZEIT!


----------



## yedi mind trix (22. Februar 2003)

Und Coke Light hat lecker Aspertahn das gleicht sich doch wieder aus!

Mmmmhhmmm lecker...


----------



## onespeed (22. Februar 2003)

hier die bolivianische singlespeed-nationalmanschaft der damen =)


----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2003)




----------



## onespeed (22. Februar 2003)

und ihr mechaniker ...


----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *und ihr mechaniker ...  *



Auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutsch ... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ismirschlecht!!!!


----------



## eL (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


das ist devinitiv das schönste SS seit langem hier 
ok die scheiben gehören gegen HS22 getauscht aber ansonsten ist es perfekt ;-)  es lebe titan und es lebe die beste gabel der welt Headshock ;-)


----------



## odelay (22. Februar 2003)

das Merlin ist ja ganz nett, aber irgendwie versaut die Headshok die Optik - nicht die Gabel ansich, die sieht schön clean aus aber der Winkel von Oberrohr und speziell Unterrohr sieht ziemlich daneben aus

und wer bitteschön braucht einen Kettenstrebenschutz an einem Singlespeeder der dann auch noch aus Titan ist?


----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *das Merlin ist ja ganz nett, aber irgendwie versaut die Headshok die Optik - nicht die Gabel ansich, die sieht schön clean aus aber der Winkel von Oberrohr und speziell Unterrohr sieht ziemlich daneben aus
> 
> und wer bitteschön braucht einen Kettenstrebenschutz an einem Singlespeeder der dann auch noch aus Titan ist? *



Amis!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (22. Februar 2003)

Hab ich eigentlich schon meinen neuen Singlespeeder gepostet...

Nee, dann ich war ja nur ganz kurz im Wald...

Ich konnte es am Donnerstag Mittag kurz vor meinem Abflug nicht lassen und mein neues Spielzeug nochmal für ne halbe Stunde in den Wald zum "entjungfern" zu locken...

Ich hatte seit langen mal wieder den "perfeckten Moment" beim biken...

IMit diesem Gerät über die Trails zu cruisen macht richtig viel Freude   


Grüße
Alex

Übrigends: Ich bin bei ´verharrschten Schnee einfach mit dem Rad viel besser unterwegs - heut früh auf dem Weg vom Hotel hat es mich sowas von auf den Hosenboden und die Digicam gefuert...  - Nun ja, nehm ich hat die ne Analoge zum dokumentieren dieses historischen ersten Lauf des GBBC...

Hier ist also mein neuer Singlespeeder


----------



## Altitude (22. Februar 2003)




----------



## Altitude (22. Februar 2003)

schön oder???

Ja, Ja, der Coda-Vorbau kommt wieder runter - versprochen


----------



## eL (22. Februar 2003)

hey aldi
verdammt schönes bike 
die Marin hartail´s haben mir auch immer sehr gut gefallen...besonders die in stahl ;-)


> Nun ja, nehm ich hat die ne Analoge zum dokumentieren dieses historischen ersten Lauf des GBBC...


 nun die analogen machen doch immernoch die besseren bilder ...und wenn du sie beim profi digitaliesieren lässt dann ist das doch ok


----------



## Altitude (22. Februar 2003)

Bis die Tage...

Alex


----------



## Altitude (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *hey aldi
> verdammt schönes bike
> die Marin hartail´s haben mir auch immer sehr gut gefallen...besonders die in stahl ;-)
> nun die analogen machen doch immernoch die besseren bilder ...und wenn du sie beim profi digitaliesieren lässt dann ist das doch ok  *



Moin El...

Nur das dieses "Schmuckstück" ein Titanrahmen direkt aus den Händen des Importeur ist - angeblich ein Litespped mit Marin aufklebern...aber wenn das so ist, dann wäre das Ding viiieeel tuerer gewesen...

ICh hab ja alles zum Digitalisieren daheim im Büro stehen..eine guten Nikon Durlcihtscanner für KB und MF...

Grüße

Alex

P.S. Was machen wir eigentlich eine Woche ohne die Kaffetante???


----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2003)

Sehr schön Grosser ... !!!  

Wie wäre es denn noch mit einem neuen Lenker!?


----------



## Altitude (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Sehr schön Grosser ... !!!
> 
> Wie wäre es denn noch mit einem neuen Lenker!?
> ...



ach nöööö!!!

muß nicht unbedingt sein...aber ne AheadKappe in Gold oder Grün wäre ne Maßnahme...


----------



## peppaman (22. Februar 2003)

wenn man da jetzt die leere flipps-tüte dranhängt, kann man sich dieses geweih auch mal länger anschauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (22. Februar 2003)

... oder man erhöht den rot-anteil des bildes....

dann wirkt´s sofort


----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2003)

Hunter 29"-MTB/Hunter Fork






Matt Chester UTE/Vanilla Fork


----------



## eL (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Moin El...
> ...


jaaa ich weis schon das deiner da aus titan ist und ich weis auch das marin keine titanrahmen selbst herstellt sondern in auftrag gibt...allerdings weis ich nicht wo....aber die stahlrahmen von denen und überhaubt die bikes sind einfach schön.....





> P.S. Was machen wir eigentlich eine Woche ohne die Kaffetante???


  ich weis es auchnicht  Alex ich glaube wir müssen jetzt gaaanz gaaanz stark sein  versuch einfach nicht drann zu denken dann geht das schon irgendwie  aber wir haben ja Kölln auf das wir uns freuen können 

P.S. mein SS wurde soeben rennfertig gemacht ;-) es kann losgehen


----------



## lebaron (22. Februar 2003)

.....so ich komm grade vom golfen........netter sport....naja gut ich war nur auf 'ner driving range......


naja egal..ich muss jetzt mal gegen den srom schwimmen und sagen, dass merlin gefällt mir nicht wirklich.....alles daran sieht völlig zusammengewürfelt aus..aber jedem das seine....

diese hauchzarten gabeln aus der ute von der firma mit dem V sind ja wohl mal der ober hammer....so ein teil muss ich irgendwann mal besitzen ! ! ! !


----------



## lebaron (22. Februar 2003)

sind es wieder 24 stunden weniger


----------



## lebaron (22. Februar 2003)

huiiiiii....grade erst entdeckt.....mensch phaty dat muffenradel in rot oben ist ja der hass....haste denn davon noch ein anderes bild?


ist das von rivendel?.....dann kann ich ja selber kucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (22. Februar 2003)

Yeti-Vorläufer
 
Kettenstreben, Sitzstreben aus einem Rohr
 und dann noch der Rest aus dem selben Rohr


----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.....so ich komm grade vom golfen........netter sport....naja gut ich war nur auf 'ner driving range......
> *




*GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHL!!!!! * 

"EY ALTER ... schieb ma Deinen fetten Arsch aus der Bahn ick hab noch keenen von diesen Pillermannbällen hier getroffen ... und den schwulen Titandriver kannste dir sonstwohinstecken - hättstema Stahl genommen - dann klappts auch mit der Nachbarin ... !"

Deutschlands einzige Golf-Hooligan ... JACKASS THE GERMAN MOVIE!!!

phaty

Nee Rivendale kann ich Dank dir nicht mehr sehen ... guckst Du hier: www.ColumbineCycle.com


----------



## odelay (22. Februar 2003)

da isses:


----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2003)

Auf WDR fahren Kantenklatscher die Bobbahn im Sauerland runter (Winterberg?) - und sehen extrem schei$$e dabei aus, weil es laut Moderator "ganz schön glatt ist..." ... ACH NEE???


----------



## lebaron (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nee nee keine sorge sooooo schlimm war es nich da waren ab und an auch schon mal 150yrd.drin


----------



## lebaron (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Auf WDR fahren Kantenklatscher die Bobbahn im Sauerland runter (Winterberg?) - und sehen extrem schei$$e dabei aus, weil es laut Moderator "ganz schön glatt ist..." ... ACH NEE???
> 
> *




waaaaaaaaaaaas     in der bobahn hab ich im sommer schonmal drin gestanden ....das ding ist riesig.....alter schede...respekt.....nee eigentlich sind das auch nach miener definition nur dumme kanenkltascher....nja...egal....ich weis schon wieder gar net was ich sagen wollte


----------



## joe yeti (22. Februar 2003)

häääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää?



was wolltest du sagen? noch mal gaaanz langsam!


----------



## odelay (22. Februar 2003)

bei Basti würde wahrscheinlich selbst der Babelfisch versagen


----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *bei Basti würde wahrscheinlich selbst der Babelfisch versagen
> 
> 
> ...



Den Basti versteh nur ich - und glaubt mir manchmal fangen meine Drähte auch an zu glühen!!!

Nur wenn Basti über ebay redet - dann versteh ich ihn auch nicht!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (22. Februar 2003)

luna bikes 


schaut euch mal den hintergrund an!!!

boh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (22. Februar 2003)

sound um mal zu was wirklich wichtigem zu kommen...jenny ist bei dem postmann nummer ein bei wetten dass....

und verdammt nochml die hat ihre wette gewoonen, hätte sie verloren ätte ein glücklicher publikumshengst mit ihr salsa tanzen dürfen....naja vielleicht ist es doch besser so!


----------



## roesli (22. Februar 2003)

...was für die Leute mit Erinnerungsvermögen - solide deutsche Wertarbeit!  

Hercules Cavallo

Hiess so, weil es sich fuhr wie ein Gaul im Galopp


----------



## lebaron (22. Februar 2003)

meine fesse hat die nen kurzes kleidchen an...alter schwede....und so ein langer schlitz...neeeeeeesweeeetttt


----------



## joe yeti (22. Februar 2003)

bekomme dich wieder ein!!

da is mir nadi lieber!!

oder phaty???



i love n....


----------



## ibislover (22. Februar 2003)

gruss,
phil


----------



## DocSnyder (22. Februar 2003)

Also fangen wir mal an:

Die Schranktür, der Lichtschalter - GRAUENVOLL
die gravierten Kurbeln - IN GOD WE TRUST
Thomson Teile und EggBeater an einem Cruiser - ALL YOU ZOMBIES SHOW YOUR FACES

Nee, oder?


----------



## Steinhummer (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



     

Fünnef dicke Daumen für dieses monstergeile Teil!!!! 

Steinhummer (der auch gern auf Leder sitzt )

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Also fangen wir mal an:
> 
> Die Schranktür, der Lichtschalter - GRAUENVOLL
> ...



Es hat ja auch niemand behauptet, die Amis hätten irgendwelchen Geschmack oder sogar einen Hauch von Ästhetik!!!
Dafür haben sie ja uns ... !  
Ist natürlich nichtmal ein Cruiser sonder ein MTB das so aussieht wie einer - in Darmstadt hör ich sie schon wieder weinen ... trotzdem ist das Ding eine Zumutung!!!

Aus dem gleichen Haus kommt aber auch schöneres!!!

Und ja Basti ich weiss, wir hatten die zwei BIKES schon mal im thread!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (22. Februar 2003)

huuiiiiiiiiiiii.......mensch das teil is a hommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2003)




----------



## joe yeti (23. Februar 2003)

oder das süsse dean?

du hast so was im bett is das weiblich?

und heir mein killer kerf!!


krass oder??


----------



## joe yeti (23. Februar 2003)

geil nur geil


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

Ich kauf mir jetzt ein KLEIN bei eBay Indonesion!


----------



## lebaron (23. Februar 2003)

@joe......also ob das DK nun sooo der traum ist

@phaty....ich biete mehr zum zweiten 2800


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *  aber wir haben ja Kölln auf das wir uns freuen können : *



Soooooooo,EL,jetzt schaust du noch mal ganz ruhig auf dein Visum: und was steht da? Bestimmt nicht KöLLn! Das sind die Flocken! Oder Berlin-Neukölln, aber nicht unser Kölle am Rhin!
Ganz nebenbei, damit ihr Berliner nicht in der falschen Stadt landet: der 1. Lauf des GBBC ist in gut alt Bonna! 

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Soooooooo,EL,jetzt schaust du noch mal ganz ruhig auf dein Visum: und was steht da? Bestimmt nicht KöLLn! Das sind die Flocken! Oder Berlin-Neukölln, aber nicht unser Kölle am Rhin!
> ...



Ich glaub die Kernmannschaft des ESK muss sich langsam mal mit dem Gedanken anfreunden ein Navigationssystem zu kaufen! Nach Norden oder Süden scheint mir kein Problem zu sein - aber mit der (Vorsicht doppeldeutiger Wortwitz-Alarm!) *Westausrichtung* scheint es etwas zu hapern!!! 

Ich würd mal sagen immer dem Geruch nach Jungs dann findet ihr in jedem Fall schon mal Leverkusen! Für Whao sollte es kein Problem sein denn Zweitliga-Spielorte hat der im Kopf gespeichert! ... aber Bonn ist ja wirklich nur ein Karnevalsverein!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

Das ist angeblich "nur" 2/3 von Shiggy's Reifensammlung!






Wer Vergleichswert und Reifentests sucht, sollte sich unbeding mal seine MTB-Reifen Website anschauen.
Er wiegt und vermisst alle Reifen selbst!

phaty
"... solides Schwarzes Gummi...!" 

P.S.: Kennt jemand das Gummi-Lied?


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (23. Februar 2003)

*Man ist empört und bereitet eine feindlcihe Übernahme der Bestände vor!*


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (23. Februar 2003)

auf ein Neues...

(soviel zum Thema: problemloses Kopieren eines links..)


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeldDerArbeit _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich stellt dieser Haufen hochgiftiger Massvernichtungswaffen eine eindeutige Verletzung der UN-Resolution 17649 da ... da hilft nur noch eins: Bomben auf Oregon!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Soooooooo,EL,jetzt schaust du noch mal ganz ruhig auf dein Visum: und was steht da? Bestimmt nicht KöLLn! Das sind die Flocken! Oder Berlin-Neukölln, aber nicht unser Kölle am Rhin! *



Damit es nicht wieder so ein widerlicher Karnevalls-Schlager sein muss! Hier mal was von den WISEGUYS (Englisch für Klugschei$$er!!!) aus Köln!
Der Text kommt etwas holprig, da die acapella vortragen und dann passt es schon! (Für Basti: das ist das Gegenteil von Metallica!)  


Köln ist einfach korrekt

In Berlin kann man kulturell sehr viel erleben,
und in München soll's ein super-schrilles Nachtleben geben.
Hamburg ist die einzig wahre Metropole,
und das Ruhrgebiet hat viel mehr drauf als Fußball und Kohle.
Steuern hinterzieh'n kann man am besten in Baden,
im Allgäu kriegt der Wandervogel strammere Waden.
Auf Sylt riecht die Nase frische Meeresluft,
in Frankfurt Börsenduft.

Es gibt vieles, was ich gerne mag
in ander'n Städten und Ländern.
Bis zum heutigen Tag
konnt ich's trotzdem nicht ändern:
Ich fühl' mich hier wohl
trotz KVB und FC,
trotz Geklüngel und Filz:
Kölsch ist besser als Pils!
Ich kann's nicht beschreiben,
doch ich werd' wohl hier bleiben,
egal, ob's dir schmeckt:
Köln ist einfach korrekt!

Hier in Köln ist das Wetter eher wolkig als heiter.
Der FC kommt seit Jahren sportlich keinen Schritt weiter.
Der Rhein schaut im Winter in der Altstadt vorbei,
zwei Mark vierzig kostet jetzt ein Gläschen nullkommazwei!
Einmal jährlich werden Spießer plötzlich Stimmungskanonen.
Wer den kölschen Klüngel kennt, kann sich mit Pöstchen belohnen.
Herr Antwerpes möchte, daß wir alle 30 fahr'n
 auf der Autobahn!

Es gibt vieles, was ich lieber mag
in ander'n Städten und Ländern.
Bis zum heutigen Tag
konnt ich's trotzdem nicht ändern:
Ich fühl' mich hier wohl
trotz KVB und FC,
trotz Geklüngel und Filz:
Kölsch ist besser als Pils!
Es ist nicht dasselbe
wie an Isar und Elbe:
Köln ist nicht perfekt:
Köln ist einfach korrekt!


----------



## Altitude (23. Februar 2003)

vesteht man nicht...

Dank für das Gegenteil Phaty...


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *vesteht man nicht...
> 
> Dank für das Gegenteil Phaty... *



www.wiseguys.de

Meine Musikempfehlung für Februar!  War gestern Abend auf 3Sat - meine Fresse, wenn man krank im Bett liegt hat man plötzlich Zeit für Kultur!!!

Für KOKO:


ES TUT SO WEH

Erst fühlte ich mich wie der letzte Mensch auf der Welt,
so hilflos und unendlich allein.
Erst später hat sich langsam mein Verstand angestellt
und sagte mir: "Los, spring in den Rhein!".
Ich bin dann in den Dom und hab 'ne Kerze angemacht.
Das Wasser war im Taufbecken gefroren.
Die Hohenzollernbrücke ächzte bitter in der Nacht.
Es ist vorbei. Und alles ist verloren.

Es tut so weh, so unendlich weh.
Wie soll ich diese Trauer je besiegen?
Es ist passiert:
Mein 1.FC Köln ist in die zweite Liga abgestiegen.

Ich schleppte mich zur Brücke, und ich merkte, daß ich abkrach.
Wie konnte der FC nur so tief sinken?
Die Ratten gingen schnell von Bord, und Polster ging nach Gladbach
und ließ mich hier in Tränen ertrinken.

Es tut so weh....

Ich stand schon auf der Brücke am Geländer und wollt springen:
Hallo Himmel  guten Abend, Hölle!
Da hörte ich auf einmal hundert blonde Engel singen:
"Unser Hätz schlät für der FC Kölle!".
Und da erschienen mir der Adenauer, Weisweiler und Kardinal Frings,
die Höhner, Pierre Littbarski, Millowitsch, die Bläck Fööss, sogar Brings!
Und alle stimmten ein in himmlischem Gesange:
"Kopf hoch, Jung, et hätt noh immer jootjejange!"

Es tut zwar weh, doch wir kommen wieder,
und ich werd wieder munterer und dreister:
Wir steigen auf, wir holen den UEFA-Cup,
und wir werden deutscher Meister!
Nie mehr zweite Liga, nie mehr, nie mehr.....


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Februar 2003)

Ach Jott, wat einmal klappt, klappt auch ein zweites Mal!
Hier die 'Aufstiegshymne' vom letzten Mal, auch von den Wiseguys. Ruhig mal durchlesen, ist teilweise brutal lustig!

Die Heldensage vom heiligen Ewald
1.Strophe: 
In den letzten Jahren war's für uns die Hölle,
in Hamburg, München, Bremen, Frankfurt am Main
lachten uns die Leute aus: Ihr seid aus Kölle? 
der FC ist nur ein Karnevalsverein!" 

Uns're kölschen Herzen wären fast zerbrochen. 
Es hieß überall: Ihr Kölner seid so schlecht!" 
Wir haben dem nur leise widersprochen, 
denn das Schlimmste war: Die Leute hatten Recht. 

Die Kölner spielten wie die letzten Deppen, 
sie schossen keinen Ball mehr geradeaus. 
Schlechter als die Damen-Elf des SV Meppen... 
und wir trauten uns aus Köln nicht mehr hinaus. 

Einen Funken Hoffnung wahrten wir zwar immer, 
dachten, schlechter geht es einfach gar nicht mehr." 
Doch am nächsten Samstag wurde es noch schlimmer. 
Sogar Kölsch zu trinken, fiel uns plötzlich schwer. 

"Krätzchen-Teil" 
Ringsherum die Wüstenei 
von Provinz und Stümperei 
Es gibt keine Hoffnung mehr 
Flasche leer 

Nach dem Hinspiel gegen Cottbus 
weiß mer, dat dä Schuster fott muss 
In Berlin gegen TB: 
Es tut so weh 

Chemnitz spielt schon ziemlich schwach 
Köln kriegt trotzdem eins auf's Dach 
Dann zu Hause gegen Mainz: 
Null zu eins 

Köln spielt gegen Oberhausen 
Die FC-Fans packt das Grausen 
Kurz vor Ende null zu zwei 
Au wei. 

Kickers Stuttgart spielt nicht toll 
Köln haun sie die Bude voll 
Köln spielt gegen Greuther Fürth 
Greuther führt. 

Und die Fans stehn schon unter Schock: 
Selbst der Geißbock hat kein' Bock 
Das hält doch kein Mensch mehr aus 
Wer holt uns hier raus? 

2.Strophe: 
Der Herr hat uns auf unser Fleh'n und Betteln 
einen tapf'ren Ost-Westfalen zugesandt, 
im blauen Hemd und mit ganz vielen kleinen Zetteln. 
Das kölsche Schicksal lag allein in seiner Hand. 

Die Kunst des Fußballs, die man hier vergessen hatte, 
machte er im Training seinen Männern vor. 
Die trafen erst wieder den Ball, und dann die Latte, 
und nach ein paar Wochen sogar auch ins Tor. 

Er lehrte alle Kölner, was wir noch nicht kannten: 
Bescheidenheit und Fleiß und strenge Disziplin. 
Ein echtes Wunder wurde wahr: Die Spieler rannten, 
um gemeinsam ins Gelobte Land zu zieh'n. 

Und dann kam das fünf zu drei gegen Hannover, 
und der Trainer trank ein Kölsch, vielleicht auch zwei. 
In der Tagesschau verkündete Jan Hofer: 
Der FC ist wieder oben mit dabei." 

Refrain (oder so): 
Einer hat uns aus dem Leid - Ewald Lienen 
und der Sklaverei befreit - Ewald Lienen 
Der FC war mausetot - Ewald Lienen 
da kam der Retter in der Not - Ewald Lienen 

Führt uns ins Gelobte Land - Ewald Lienen 
das die Väter einst gekannt - Ewald Lienen 
Ward im Blauen Hemd gebor'n - Ewald Lienen 
Uns zum Heiland auserkor'n - Ewald Lienen 

Bis wir wieder oben steh'n - Ewald Lienen 
lassen wir ihn nicht mehr geh'n - Ewald Lienen 

Und jetzt weint das DSF - FC Kölle 
denn wir war'n der Quotenchef - FC Kölle 
Aber macht euch eines klar: - FC Kölle 
Gladbach bleibt noch ein Jahr da - FC Kölle 

Ottmar Hitzfeld und der Rest - FC Kölle 
halt' die Lederhose fest! - FC Kölle 
Und die Nummer Eins am Rhein - FC Kölle 
wird nicht Leverkusen sein. - FC Kölle 

Nach zwei Jahren Höllenqual - FC Kölle 
sind wir wieder erste Wahl - FC Kölle


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> * FC Kölle *



Und Du machst El an wegen "Kölln"??? Das ist schon sehr inkonsequent! 
Naja seit mir Harald Schmidt jeden Abend den Kölner Karneval erklärt, bring ich mehr Verständnis auf!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> unser Kölle am Rhin!
> *



Ach Dicker,ich kann doch nichts dafür, dass ihr Saarländer unter Identitätsverlust leidet

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Ach Dicker,ich kann doch nichts dafür, dass ihr Saarländer unter Identitätsverlust leidet
> ...



Wir leiden hier wirklich an viel - aber sicherlich nicht an Identitätsverlust!
Je mehr Beck und Stoiber uns "auflösen" wollen umso besser geht es uns!!!!

Schlussendlich war ja schon unser "freiwilliger" Beitritt zur BRD ein Fehler!

phaty
Lokalpatreotismus wird überschätzt! Ich bin Europäer!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

... aber ein schönes Schneebild aus USA!


----------



## joe yeti (23. Februar 2003)

nationalität :

trinker!!


----------



## lebaron (23. Februar 2003)

dürfte es in berlin aussehen


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *dürfte es in berlin aussehen*



Zur gleichen Zeit dürfte es in Thetford/England bei der SSEM ungefähr so aussehen!!!


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (23. Februar 2003)

darf das hier natürlich nicht fehlen


----------



## lebaron (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Zur gleichen Zeit dürfte es in Thetford/England bei der SSEM ungefähr so aussehen!!!*





ok 1:0 für dich ..verdammt


----------



## peppaman (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... aber ein schönes Schneebild aus USA!
> 
> 
> ...




na wer schraubt sich denn da nen reim zusammen 

peppaman


-war heut mit dem grauen-kona-alssinglespeed-im-wald... und musste sich erst ma aufs linke knie (edit: das rechte natürlich!) werfen...jetzt merk ich wenigstens nicht, ob ich das gelenk überreitzt habe....

schlage folgende namensänderung vor: aus "exploding kneecap" wird "smashing-limbs-cup"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (23. Februar 2003)

Original oder Nachbau ?


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *Original oder Nachbau ? *



Andi Du als verfechter der reinen Lehre kommst aber langsam ganz schön runter... also Niveaumässig ...  

Aber dafür lieben wir Dich!!! 

 

So sah im Jahre 1867 ein Eskimo-Porno aus!!!


----------



## andy1 (23. Februar 2003)

tja, ich liebe euch auch...

*knuuuuuuuuutsch*


----------



## joe yeti (23. Februar 2003)

ich erhöhe auf vier ! also zwei pärchen oder 4 damen!

und nun du `?!


----------



## andy1 (23. Februar 2003)

OK, nochmal 4


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

... gelle ...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Soooooooo,EL,jetzt schaust du noch mal ganz ruhig auf dein Visum: und was steht da? Bestimmt nicht KöLLn! Das sind die Flocken! Oder Berlin-Neukölln, aber nicht unser Kölle am Rhin!
> ...


Ach KOKO nu sei ma nich päpstlicher als der papst  Da hab ich wohl ein eL zu viel getippELt naja zu meiner verteidigung muss ich sagen...da war ich schon auf entzug  
mit Berlin neukölln hast du voll ins schwarze getroffen  RUDOW ist das wannsee von neukölln ;-) ruhig,lauschig,an der grenze beginnt die natur und wir haben hier auch keine einbürgerungsprobleme 
Das der erste lauf in bonna sein soll halt ich für´n gerücht...laut MartinM gehts ins siebengebirge...und das ist nicht in bonn das weis ich da ich ja als wirtschaftsflüchtling ne weile in der ecke da existiert habe.

@Phaty die westausrichtung halten wir Berliner (gibt ja unter uns echte und unechte...ich bin zum beispiel nen unechter)soooo gering wie möglich...denn im OSTEN geht die sonne auf ;-))))


----------



## chainsaw (23. Februar 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t45526.html

oder hier

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=30745


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chainsaw _
> * *



Es gibt eben doch einen Gott!!!


----------



## joe yeti (23. Februar 2003)

das is krass alu dosen auf der autobahn und das ebi dem dosenpfand!




   


ps: sch$$e wenn du auf so was drauf fährt !


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> ps: sch$$e wenn du auf so was drauf fährt ! *



Ich bin schon auf ne Wildsau gefahren und hab's überlebt ... kann nicht schlimmer sein das Cracknfail ... !


----------



## joe yeti (23. Februar 2003)

wer hat die den auf der autobahn verloren?


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *wer hat die den auf der autobahn verloren?
> 
> *



B41 Neunkirchen - Ottweiler ca. 1988 im roten R5 ... !

Die Sau hat verloren ...  - Sachschaden ca. 2000 DM - Gewicht der Sau aufgebrochen 49 kg!






Und ich sag noch: leg dich nicht mit mir an ... !


----------



## Reen (23. Februar 2003)

wisst ihr was neben diesem totalschaden das coole ist? in diesem forum, oder besser speziell in diesem thread, wird kein c'daler den hahn aufmachen, wenn man sich über diese räder lustig macht. dafür hab ich euch lieb... wollt ich nur mal sagen


----------



## eL (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *wisst ihr was neben diesem totalschaden das coole ist? in diesem forum, oder besser speziell in diesem thread, wird kein c'daler den hahn aufmachen, wenn man sich über diese räder lustig macht. dafür hab ich euch lieb... wollt ich nur mal sagen *


na da sei dir mal nicht sooo sicher!!!!!!
okok weils nen jekyll ist sag ich ma nichts  
aber wäre es ein superVau gewesen dann würde ich schon mitfühlen


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *wisst ihr was neben diesem totalschaden das coole ist? in diesem forum, oder besser speziell in diesem thread, wird kein c'daler den hahn aufmachen, wenn man sich über diese räder lustig macht.*



Angst - pure, nackte Angst ... 







Man weiss ja nie, ob die SOKO mal durch die Stadt kommt ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *B41 Neunkirchen - Ottweiler ca. 1988 im roten R5 ... !
> 
> Die Sau hat verloren ...  - Sachschaden ca. 2000 DM - Gewicht der Sau aufgebrochen 49 kg!
> *



 So eine Kiste hatte ich auch mal, sooo stabil ist das Gefährt ja nicht (im Hinblick auf unsachgemäßem Kontakt mit mehr oder weniger festen Gegenständen).
Die Sau hast du aber dann (für dich) günstig getroffen, oder? Die muß dich doch sicher mit einem etwas komischen Blick vom Beifahersitz aus angestarrt haben...


----------



## Reen (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Angst - pure, nackte Angst ...
> ...


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> So eine Kiste hatte ich auch mal, sooo stabil ist das Gefährt ja nicht (im Hinblick auf unsachgemäßem Kontakt mit mehr oder weniger festen Gegenständen).
> Die Sau hast du aber dann (für dich) günstig getroffen, oder? Die muß dich doch sicher mit einem etwas komischen Blick vom Beifahersitz aus angestarrt haben... *



Och so ein Franzosenkahn hält schon was aus ... ! Aber ja der Winkel war günstig ... !

Das Gulasch war auch gut ... ! (nee ist kein Witz!)

phaty


----------



## yedi mind trix (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Och so ein Franzosenkahn hält schon was aus ...  *



Solang er einem noch nich unterm Arsch weggerostet ist!

rien na va plü oder wie heißt das?


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yedi mind trix _
> *
> 
> Solang er einem noch nich unterm Arsch weggerostet ist!
> ...



Tout est possible ... !

Das Renaults rosten ... alles nur Gerüchte ... ! 

Allerdings ist mir schon mal ein YETI F.R.O. unterm Hintern weggerostet ... *das* kann ich immerhin bestätigen!!

phaty


----------



## onespeed (23. Februar 2003)

mensch, mensch, mensch... da guckt man ma nen halben tach nich hier rein und was is... nur noch sex and crime!!! 


schön so, weitermachen!!!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

In dem KTWR-Thread über das Cracknfail haben sie endlich eine Theorie aufgestellt wie der Schaden *wirklich* entstanden ist ... !!!

Ich darf zitieren ... 



> _Original geschrieben von Biberdamm _
> *vielleicht hatter auch einfach ein Singlespeed-Cannondale aufgebaut, und is damit aufm Singlespeed-Festival aufgelaufen...... *



phaty


----------



## joe yeti (23. Februar 2003)

wann hattest du ein yeti fro?

das is doch meine geschichte !!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *wann hattest du ein yeti fro?
> 
> das is doch meine geschichte !!
> *



1990-93 - aber bei  mir ist es nur unter der Beschichtung als Braune Blasen hochgekrochen!
War aber nervig genug!

Soll ich Dir mal eine Liste meiner Räder aus den letzten 14 Jahren aufstellen oder vertraust Du mir noch so ... ???

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (23. Februar 2003)

aber sicher vertraue ich dir!

aber die liste wäre ja trotzdem interessant!






    


lizard hat ein yeti gehappt!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *aber sicher vertraue ich dir!
> 
> aber die liste wäre ja trotzdem interessant!
> *



Ich probiers mal:

- Specialized Stumpjumper 89
- GERMANS TEAM 90 (wurde mir geklaut in Süd-Frankreich)
- YETI F.R.O. 90
- FAT CHANCE Wicked 91
- Slingshot 91
- Cannondale M2000 92 (als Reiserad!)
- YETI A.R.C. 92 (ohne Dart-Lack!)
- FAT CITY Slim Chance 93
- GERMANS MAX 93 (hab ich noch)
- Orange E4 94
- GERMANS Singlespeeder '02 (hab ich noch)
- Rocky Mountain Singlespeeder "Greasy Pete" (hab ich noch)

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (23. Februar 2003)

dicardi rennrad

klein pinacle elite

yeti ultimate

yeti fro

gt lts

gt zaskar

ritchey team rennrad

rocky altitude

cd raven 2

cd crosser

intense uzzi

zaskar 01

so dat wäre es


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

Greasy Pete offensichtlich etwas überfordert von dem neuen Baby im Haus!!!


----------



## Beelzebub (24. Februar 2003)

was damit man die kaputten CD´s wieder zusammenflicken kann


----------



## joe yeti (24. Februar 2003)

nur ekelig päh päh !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Greasy Pete offensichtlich etwas überfordert von dem neuen Baby im Haus!!! *



Deshalb möchte ich ganz persönlich keine Kinder...

...scheint einen doch zu schaffen er JOB...  

Hoffentlich geht es unserem Beder bis Freitag besser...


----------



## andy1 (24. Februar 2003)

-Roller
-20" Kinderrad Onespeed
-20" Bonanzarad Oberrohrknüppelschaltung 3-G.
-24" 5-Gang
-26" Herrenräder diverse Rahmen/LR verschlissen 5-10-Gang  Kettenschaltung
- 1.MTB Kettler Alu-MTB Town and Country 21-Gang  Exage (Rahmenriß + Tausch + später meiner Sister   geklaut worden))
- Bianchi MTB 21-Gang 300LX (Rahmen geschweisst,   später meiner Sister geklaut worden)
- Klein Attitude 91 mit der 300LX vom Bianchi
  dann auf XT umgerüstet (damit DH Kaprun 92)
- Specialized S-Works-Steel ´92 XTR (hab i noch)
- Klein Attitude wegen Riß Rahmentausch auf ´93 (immer noch  starr)
- Indian mit EastonVarialite und XTR (hat lange   gehalten, nach Rahmenriß wieder S-Works  gefahren)
- aktuell Chaka mit eigenem Design und     SID/XTR/ST-Scheibe (aber zu schwer)


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 20" Kinderrad Onespeed
> *



So gut angefangen Andi und dann Jahr für Jahr nachgelassen ... !


----------



## yedi mind trix (24. Februar 2003)

Und das is deine sister nachdem du sie gefragt hast warum sie sich immer deine bikes klauen läßt?

Wenigstens hat sie die Airbags behalten!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yedi mind trix _
> *Und das is deine sister nachdem du sie gefragt hast warum sie sich immer deine bikes klauen läßt?
> 
> Wenigstens hat sie die Airbags behalten! *



 Das war mal wirklich eine schöne Blutkrätsche ... !


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

Gestern in Nord California ...


----------



## andy1 (24. Februar 2003)

hmm, nööö, isse (Gott sei dank) nich, da könnte ich mir mit der oben abgebildeten was anderes vorstellen... 

aber hier erstmal eine meiner Schwetzern, ist aber erstmal eine andere als die, die sich hat (meine) Räder klauen lassen.
Die hier ist auch Bikeinfiziert wie man sieht und würde auf meine oder ihre Räder besser aufpassen:


----------



## andy1 (24. Februar 2003)

das hier ist die Böse:


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *wisst ihr was neben diesem totalschaden das coole ist? in diesem forum, oder besser speziell in diesem thread, wird kein c'daler den hahn aufmachen, wenn man sich über diese räder lustig macht. dafür hab ich euch lieb... wollt ich nur mal sagen *



och ist der süüüüß .. hallo reen ... es fehlt in deiner Signatur "kein cannondale", ohne macht es hier keiner der coolen Storck Fahrer ... und gerade HIER im Tread machen wir gerne den Hahn auf, hier weinen nämlich nicht gleich immer alle ...


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 
> och ist der süüüüß .. hallo reen ... es fehlt in deiner Signatur "kein cannondale", ohne macht es hier keiner der coolen Storck Fahrer ... und gerade HIER im Tread machen wir gerne den Hahn auf, hier weinen nämlich nicht gleich immer alle ... *



 Ja Herr Doktor Du hast es kapiert ... !!!

Genau darum geht es hier - oder ging es einmal!  Mittlerweile hat sich der thread ja etwas ... ääähmmm verselbstständigt!
Die einzige Frage im Classic-Forum die uns noch wirklich auf die Palme bringt ist: "Super V - ein Klassiker???" ... aber mit dem sind wir auch fertiggeworden ... !

Und ausserdem, wer will sich schon um 12 Kilogramm Sondermüll streiten ... !?

Cracknfail-Fahrer mit Selbst-Ironie sind unsere besten Freunde!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reen (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 
> och ist der süüüüß .. hallo reen ... es fehlt in deiner Signatur "kein cannondale", ohne macht es hier keiner der coolen Storck Fahrer ... und gerade HIER im Tread machen wir gerne den Hahn auf, hier weinen nämlich nicht gleich immer alle ... *



oh ha! im sinne des fertigmachers benutze ich jetzt erstmal ein zitat eines forum members (tafkars).

"ker bist du dumm!"

und jetzt geh mir nicht auf die eier und lass uns mit deinem altmetall in ruhe. 
entschuldigt meine ausdrucksweise, aber anders scheint marcus das nicht zu verstehen. ich habs versucht...


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *
> "ker bist du dumm!"
> 
> *



fahr ja auch gleich ZWEI Crack´n fails, was erwartest du denn ?


----------



## yedi mind trix (24. Februar 2003)

Ob die sich die Räder hat klauen lassen?

Die hatse bestimmt verkloppt, guck dir nur mal dieses verschlagene Grinsen an!    

Richtig Kohle eingesackt um schick essen zu gehen!


----------



## Reen (24. Februar 2003)

von dir hab ich noch nie was erwartet und werde es auch nicht... mal ganz abgesehen davon was du fährst. 

und phatty: selbstironie steckt da nicht hinter, denn da ist man nicht so schnell angepieselt.


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

Ist hier jemand angepisst???

Ich seh niemanden ... !


----------



## Reen (24. Februar 2003)

nicht in diesem forum. hier ist er der harte. woanders wird dann geweint.

so, jetzt wird photogeshoppt. damit mein neues avatar auch so geil wird.


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *nicht in diesem forum. hier ist er der harte. woanders wird dann geweint.
> *



Das war meine Vermutung! Hier wird sich benommen, ihr seit bei mir zu Besuch!!!

Also kann ich langsam mal anfangen Markus Storck Witze zu posten??? Ach nee sind ja keine Witze ist ja alles echt passiert ... Und die Story mit Cook Bros. und den Mexikanern, die den Strock umnieten sollten hatten wir ja schon mal ... !


----------



## yedi mind trix (24. Februar 2003)

Schönen guten Tag,
hiermit begrüßen wir alle den Herrn Thiel, der Probleme damit hat Ironie und Spaß zu verstehen.
Von nun an müssen wir klar und deutlich schreiben ohne, dass was zwischen den Zeilen steht!
Das versteht der Herr Thiel nicht. Dem Herrn Thiel gehen nämlich unsere Threads und posts auf die Nerven, weil der Herr Thiel nur für gepflegte Konversation auf Bierstüblniveau wert legt.
vgl. auch 





> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 
> reen, du mußt noch dringend eine Tread aufmachen "macht biken impotent ?" ist total wichtig, das ganze Forum wartet schon, und zum Teufel mit der Suchfunktion. Auch wichtig wären noch "einen tolle Geschichte: Cannondale Fahrer als Kinderschänder entlarvt", "Grimeca 12.1 ich habe Probleme wer kann helfen" und natürlich die Klassiker "Bilder von euren ultracrassen TiefsattelPornohardtaildreckspringern" und "große Titten im Abendlicht auf coolen Bikes".
> ...



Deswegen tut dem Herrn Thiel den Gefallen. Warum der Herr Thiel so ist das wissen wir (nicht), aber das erklären wir beim nächsten mal!


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2003)

ich werde noch berühmt, ich merke das schon ... da ist er wieder , der boshafte Marcus ...

und Phaty, das mit dem benehmen meinst du nicht ernst oder? der Tread wäre AM ENDE wenn sich hier alles benehmen würde ...

UND HER MIT DEN STORCK WITZEN !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

Also die Kleine ist natürlich jenseits aller Kritik!

Die hat schon so viele UCI-Offizielle angepöbelt die darf sogar auf Kettler fahren ... !


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yedi mind trix _
> *Schönen guten Tag,
> hiermit begrüßen wir alle den Herrn Thiel, der Probleme damit hat Ironie und Spaß zu verstehen.
> Von nun an müssen wir klar und deutlich schreiben ohne, dass was zwischen den Zeilen steht!
> ...



Wenn der Herr Thiel wirklich so wäre, dann wäre er aber hier am total falschen Platz!
Sollte hier versucht werden KTWR-Stimmung im Classic-Forum verbreitet zu werden, dann wird der Papa mal einen kleinen Rundumschlag starten ... bis einer weint!

Den Impotent-Thread halte ich auch für mehr als notwendig!

Ich will jetzt erstmal ein Bild von den Cola-Dosen sehen ... ! Also Herr Thiel her damit ... !

phaty
gepflegte Konversation seit 4/2002


----------



## Altitude (24. Februar 2003)

Fädd 11.00 Vormittags...

Ich hab einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten...

Ab in die Windstopperklamotten und auf den neuen Singlespeeder geschwungen...

Kurz noch im Labor gehalten und die Ausbeute der letzten Tage in den Briefkasten geworfen...

und nun ab in den geliebten Wald...aber ganz laaangsam erst mal zum warm werden die Asphaltauffahrt zur Alten Veste hoch...

Geschafft! Puh, das geht ja ganz schön in die Beine... 

Aber na ja, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten also erst mal den Singleterail wieder runter, den die lokalen "Kantenklatscher" mit Anliegern und 2 Sprüngen verhunzt haben - vor lauter Eis kann man das Bremsen echt vergessen...bin ich froh, daß ich Weichei die Federgabel eingabut habe...runter auf den Forstdwech - uuups fast a bisserl glatt hier...ok, also wieder rauf auf die "hügel" der nächste Trail ist schon mit Schaltung ein Erlebnis wie werde ich mich erst mit meinem Singlespeeder anstellen...

Die ersten 50 m läuft alles gut, dann gehts nur noch mit Willensstärke und Wiegetritt weiter...krawauz...die Kette hängt nur noch so runter und ich falle in den Schnee...die Spannfeder meines Surly`s hat sich gerade verabschiedet -rip-nun gut, nahc einigen Flüchen und Verwünschungen hab ich den Kettennieter ausgepackt und die Kette auf Spannung gebracht...faszinierend... ich brauch gar keinen Kettenspanner...

So die nächste Stunde war kein Kinderspiel aber sehr schön...

...an alle, die noch keinen Singlespeeder Ihr eigen nennen können...

Mädels und Jungs traut euch, es ist wirklich ein Erlebnis mit nur einem Gang durchs Gehölz zu brechen - ich möchte diese Erfahrungen nicht mehr missen...

An alle anderen: Wir sehen uns im Rheinland...freu mich!


----------



## Reen (24. Februar 2003)

die kritisier ich ja auch gar nicht. ich wollte ein cooles bildchen, da kann ich doch kein jekyll nehmen! storck witze hin oder her. fand ich damals aber sehr cool von markus storck, dass er hier im forum rede und antwort gestanden hat. aber gegen einen guten witz hab ich nichts. übrigens fahre ich ein adrenalin weil ich schon mitte der 90er vom turner burner (besonders des systems) fasziniert war, das rad aber leider nie alltagstauglich war. mein storck jetzt schon.

ach ja yedi was soll man schreiben......???


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *die kritisier ich ja auch gar nicht. ich wollte ein cooles bildchen, da kann ich doch kein jekyll nehmen! storck witze hin oder her. fand ich damals aber sehr cool von markus storck, dass er hier im forum rede und antwort gestanden hat. aber gegen einen guten witz hab ich nichts. übrigens fahre ich ein adrenalin weil ich schon mitte der 90er vom turner burner (besonders des systems) fasziniert war, das rad aber leider nie alltagstauglich war. mein storck jetzt schon.
> *



Oh je Reen ... da fangen wir besser garnicht erst mit an! Also Storck jetzt ... !!!  

Aber davon mal ab, wenn Du Dich anfängst im Fertigmacher zu rechtfertigen, wirst Du überrollt! Überhaupt finde ich ja *ernsthafte* Streitgkeiten über Bikes sowieso Zeitverschwendung!
Jeder fährt was er liebt ... naja wer Herrn Storck mal als Geschäftspartner erlebt hat, der findet sogar Cracknfail gut ... ! 

Also vielleicht solltet ihr mal die Ernsthaftigkeiten etwas draussen lassen! 
Ich bin mir nämlich sicher, dass ihr Euch bei Gegenüberstellung nicht so verhalten würdet!
Das wäre nämlich auf die Dauer viel zu anstrengend! Wir werden ja sehen, wer hier Humor hat und wer nicht ... und ausserdem ist weinen doch was für Mädchen - und Fully-Fahrer ... oder?

phaty

@aldi: geiler Trip - das ist Soul ..


----------



## yedi mind trix (24. Februar 2003)

jeder fährt das was für ihn das richtige is. obs ne colaDose n storck n yeti oder was auch immer is.

nur wenn wenn man nich drauf klarkommt, dass man für sein bike sprüche bekommt, dann is irgendwas falsch gelaufen.
is doch egal was die andern über meine büchse denken, hauptsache ich kann damit ordentlich abgehen!

P.S wetten reen Herr Thiel hat nen apple?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

Ich find ja immer noch, dass er in letzter Zeit aussieht, wie der Zahnarzt von Kurt Cobain!?

DAS wär doch mal ein Avatar!!!


----------



## Reen (24. Februar 2003)

hmmm...

tja so hat jeder seine meinung. ist ja nichts neues. aber davon ab, ich kenne markus storcks geschäftspraktiken nicht. deshalb frage ich dich jetzt... willst du denn auch sagen, dass du cd und deren vertreter lieber im laden hättest? das fänd ich komisch, nachdem was ich schon alles gehört hab.


----------



## Reen (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yedi mind trix _
> *P.S wetten reen Herr Thiel hat nen apple? *



und jetzt ganz im ernst, der hat ne dose...


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yedi mind trix _
> *wetten reen Herr Thiel hat nen apple? *



Tja ich auch - und nu? Willst Du Dich etwa als begeisterter PC-User outen???

Oh weh ... das nenne ich mal wirklich mutig!

Vor allen Dingen, möchte ich jetzt nochmal eindringlich darum bitten dieses alte gedisse hier zu lassen! Wenn einer sonstwo ein Pillermann ist, dann ist mir das egal - solange er sich hier anständig benimmt ... ! Und wenn ihr Euch sonstwo auf die Füsse tretet auch schön - ich komm Euch dann da mal besuchen ... hier gehts bei Null los! 
Also dann würd ich sagen mehr Fantasie und weniger Vorurteile!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *hmmm...
> 
> tja so hat jeder seine meinung. ist ja nichts neues. aber davon ab, ich kenne markus storcks geschäftspraktiken nicht. deshalb frage ich dich jetzt... willst du denn auch sagen, dass du cd und deren vertreter lieber im laden hättest? das fänd ich komisch, nachdem was ich schon alles gehört hab. *



Nee die führen unangefochten !!! Die Cracknfailer ... !


----------



## yedi mind trix (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Tja ich auch - und nu? Willst Du Dich etwa als begeisterter PC-User outen???
> ...



tja reen was meinst du was hab ich wohl?
apfel oder birne?

hier wird doch keiner gedisst! n birtken spaß unner schwiegermüttern darf doch wohl erlaubt sein, oder phaty?


----------



## lebaron (24. Februar 2003)

....und schreit nach zucht und ordnung....

vorne weg gleich mal.....ich habe nicht alles gelesen, aber weis trotzdem worum es geht....ich bin soooo klasse


@die drei streithähne.......

BITTE macht eure spielchen woanders....wir wollen hier im fertigmacher keinen streit denn wir sind bisher auch ohne ganz gut miteinander ausgekommen, klar haben wir den einen oder anderen mal in seine schranken gewiesen aber das musste sein.

nur leider muss ich bedauerlicherweise feststellen, dasss ihr euch anscheinend gedacht habt......"och werden wir doch mal in den fertigmacher gehen, die mögen da auch alle kein cannondale also könen wir uns ja gegenseitig mal so richtig schön ans bein pinkeln und uns beschimpfen...die finden das bestimmt cool "



WEIT GEFEHLT MEINE HERREN

zwar ist der rahmen des fertigmachers ein sehr WEITER aber trotzdem haben wir auch hier unsere regeln, so z.b. pi$$t hier niemeand einem anderen öffentlich ans bein......

MACHT EURE SPIELCHEN WOANDERS per mail zum beispiel, das hört sich jetzt zwar alles sehr nach rauswurf an......ist es auch...solange ihr euch hier nicht ordentlich artikulieren könnt !

solltet ihr eure probleme anderweitig gelöst kriegen ohne uns daran teilhaben lassen zu müssen, seid ihr hier herzlichst mit beiträgen FAS aller art willkommen.


soooooo......das war es von miener seite aus....deutlich und auf den punkt gebracht.....puuuuuhhhh so vieo aufregeung und das am frühen morgen, so viel sogar das man mich schon 2 ,al deswegen angerufen hat......

naja ich bin raus

basti

......der fertigmacher moderiert sich selber.....


----------



## lebaron (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *und Phaty, das mit dem benehmen meinst du nicht ernst oder? der Tread wäre AM ENDE wenn sich hier alles benehmen würde ...
> 
> UND HER MIT DEN STORCK WITZEN !!! *




da sieht man mal wie viel du von diesem threat schon mitbekommen hast......NICHTS.......

in diesem threat gab es keine beleidigungen keine nippel, keine nackzten omas und das bei knapp 11000 postings....

NOCH FRAGEN?


----------



## lebaron (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yedi mind trix _
> *jeder fährt das was für ihn das richtige is. obs ne colaDose n storck n yeti oder was auch immer is.
> 
> nur wenn wenn man nich drauf klarkommt, dass man für sein bike sprüche bekommt, dann is irgendwas falsch gelaufen.
> ...



FALSCH......klar darf jeder fahren was er will....nur nicht jeder darf blöd über andere räder reden....nur weil ihm das eine oder andere daran nicht gefällt....SOLANGE MAN KEINE AHNUNG HAT VON DEM WAS MAN SAGT



and that's the bottm line


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

uiiii wenn Basti böse wird ...  

Die Storck Witze habe ich ihm versprochen ... also mehr so als Gegenpol zu all den Cola-Dosen-Sprüchen ... !

Klar dürft ihr hier Spass haben! Aber wie gesagt, ein Box-Ring isses nicht!
Das kommt hier nicht vor! Daher war es auch noch nie notwendig, den thread zu schliessen - es gab auch erst eine Löschung  (die nackte Oma) und zwei Platzverweise ... ! 
Also alles in allem so wie es sein soll ... die Welt ist ernst genug, da muss man nicht noch in der virituellen Welt Kriege fürhen!

Vielleicht geben wir dem Herrn Thiel mal die Gelegenheit etwas lockerer in der Hüfte zu werden - wenn er wirklich sonst verbissener ist ... ! Das wiederrum ist ein echtes Phänomen unter CD-Fahrern, kommt aber verständlicherweise daher, dass die dauernd angemacht werden ... !

Wer gerne mal wieder CDs fliegen sehen will ... hier geht das ... !

Naja und auf jedem grossen VW Treffen wird ein Opel verbrannt wo doch jeder weiss das Rost nicht brennt ... 

phaty

so Basti und Du beruhigst Dich auch wieder ... BEI FUSS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yedi mind trix (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *....und schreit nach zucht und ordnung....
> 
> vorne weg gleich mal.....ich habe nicht alles gelesen, aber weis trotzdem worum es geht....ich bin soooo klasse
> ...



aber anscheinend doch nich genug gelesen!
der herr thiel ist in dem haare an den beinen thread mächtig ausm rahmen gefallen und hat dem reen ordentlich scheiß reingedrückt! alles aber ungerechtfertigter weise!! nur so aus hass oder was weiß ich!
dann hat der herr thiel dafür ein zurückbekommen.
nun bin ich schön heut morjen in den thread hier gegangen und alles war nice, doch dann taucht herr thiel hier auf und meint fein stunk weitermachen zu könn.
dass er dann wieder ein kriegt ist doch dann normal!
es gibt leider immer so leute die es auf gedeih und verderb kaputt machen wollen!
so ist es leider
sorry...


----------



## KIV (24. Februar 2003)

...Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## lebaron (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *...Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. *


LOLlol

stimt....mensch ich hab mich vorhin schon gewundert was das in meinem ohr war...aber jetzt wo du es sagst.....


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yedi mind trix _
> *
> 
> aber anscheinend doch nich genug gelesen!
> ...



ja ja ja ... okay jetzt kennen wir auch die Hintergründe ... und nun zum dritten und letzten mal ... hier ist ein neuer Tag ein neuer Thread eine *neue Welt!*! Daher Messer in die Scheide und Ruhe im Karton!!!
Hier wird niemand ordentlicher Scheiß reingedrückt da passen wir schon auf!

Ich müsst Euch wegen mir nicht lieb haben - aber mit dem alten Müll kommt hier keiner an!

Es soll ja Leute geben, die sich über rasierte Beine in die Haare kriegen - wo doch jeder weiss, dass sich nur Porno-Stars und Frauen rasieren dürfen ... also an den Beinen!!!!

phaty


----------



## Reen (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> [B.....puuuuuhhhh so viel aufregung und das am frühen morgen, so viel sogar dass man mich schon 2 mal deswegen angerufen hat......
> [/B]



wegen uns?

aber du hast recht. ciao, ich bin auch raus und gebe wieder newbies empfehlungen. deore und kinesis an den start.

jetzt mal ganz abgesehen von dem was gerade war (wirklich!) was haltet ihr hiervon:

eine kleine geschichte noch zum schluss. es war einmal ein kleiner junge, nennen wir ihn mal reen, der sich beim örtlichen dealer eingefunden hatte, um mit den grossen über sein hobby zu fachsimpeln. als er erzählte, dass er sich ein rocky mountain (94er the edge) zulegen wolle, stand der coolste downhiller auf und sagte: "was willst du denn mit nem fully! du kannst doch nichts." der kleine junge kaufte sich aber unbeirrt das rad um es ein jahr später gegen ein wintersportgerät einzutauschen. und was lernen wir daraus? entweder gar nichts oder aber erstens, niemand kann sagen dass die eigene (mountainbike)meinung die richtige ist; zweitens, leute die denken mountainbiking wäre IHR sport sind idioten; drittens, lieber gleich das snowboard kaufen und bares sparen.


----------



## onespeed (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Es soll ja Leute geben, die sich über rasierte Beine in die Haare kriegen - wo doch jeder weiss, dass sich nur  Porno-Stars  und Frauen rasieren dürfen ... also an den Beinen!!!!
> ...



sorry, ich war jung und brauchte das geld


----------



## Reen (24. Februar 2003)

ach ja, danke nochmal yedi! hab echt keinen bock gehabt das aufzuklären. und wenns irgendwo weitergehen sollte, naja...

@phatty, der yedi ist der eingeschworenste apple user, den ich kenne. du warst also auf dem holzweg. die dose hab ich.


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> sorry, ich war jung und brauchte das geld  *



bang bang bangbus.com!


----------



## Altitude (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> bang bang bangbus.com! *



Mensch Großer,

Du bist zu oft alleine zu Hause...

Ich hab noch gute Kontakte zur Arbeiterwohlfahrt...

..brauchst Du nen Zivi, der Dich beschäftigt...

@Basti
Ganz ruhig Brauner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yedi mind trix (24. Februar 2003)

find ich ja schön dass wir jetzt die haue kriegen!

würd ma sagen: wer wind säht wird sturm ernten und da isses mir sch**ß egal in welchem thread!
wenn derjenige einem hinterreist um sein shit loszuwerden, dann muss er halt zusehen!
ihr andern hier habt ja auch nix damit zu tun, aber ich hab auch kein bock dann irgendwann in sonem wenn ich meine per**de hab, kann ich nich biken thread im frauen board zu landen, nur damit ich vor solchen leuten meine ruhe habe!

also augen zu und durch!

@reen: bin doch gar nich son hardcore apple user! menno!! 


und ruhe is...


----------



## joe yeti (24. Februar 2003)

auf den letzten drei seiten, das gemaule hörte jetzt auf basta!


joe


----------



## yedi mind trix (24. Februar 2003)

tausche schmierpopel gegen rollpopel!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yedi mind trix _
> *find ich ja schön dass wir jetzt die haue kriegen!
> 
> würd ma sagen: wer wind säht wird sturm ernten und da isses mir sch**ß egal in welchem thread!
> ...



stimmt auch - das ist menschlich ... !

phaty
hardcore-apple-user!


----------



## yedi mind trix (24. Februar 2003)

mein(e) bein(e) rasiert und trainiert!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yedi mind trix _
> *mein(e) bein(e) rasiert und trainiert! *



Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigiiiiiiiiittiiiiiiigiiiiiiiiitt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yedi mind trix (24. Februar 2003)

wobei ich anfügen muss, dass ich durch einen Brandunfall sämtliche Beinbehaarung verloren habe!


----------



## andy1 (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Daher war es auch noch nie notwendig, den thread zu schliessen - es gab auch erst eine Löschung  (die nackte Oma) und zwei Platzverweise ... !
> so Basti und Du beruhigst Dich auch wieder ... BEI FUSS! *



nackte Oma ?  zeig mal


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Februar 2003)

Respekt meinerseits! Wußte gar nicht, wieviel belanglosen Müll man an einem Nachmittag posten kann!

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> nackte Oma ?  zeig mal *



Glaub mir Andi, die willst Du nicht sehen ... !!!! Und wenn doch, dann musst Du zum Arzt... !!

Ach ja, Du hast Staabi überholt... nur noch ca. 2400 und dann hast Du mich auch!


----------



## Altitude (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Respekt meinerseits! Wußte gar nicht, wieviel belanglosen Müll man an einem Nachmittag posten kann!
> 
> Gruß Koko *



...war für manche auch ein hartes Stück Arbeit!!!


----------



## rote.zora (24. Februar 2003)

meine lieben jungs, ich kann mich nicht beherrschen. ich muss endlich wissen, was genau ein flachwichser ist, und wie mann das tut... und da frag ich am besten an diesem testosteronschwangeren ort nach. 

also, outet euch!!!


----------



## Altitude (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rote.zora _
> *meine lieben jungs, ich kann mich nicht beherrschen. ich muss endlich wissen, was genau ein flachwichser ist, und wie mann das tut... und da frag ich am besten an diesem testosteronschwangeren ort nach.
> 
> also, outet euch!!! *



Sorry, falsches Forum - versuchs mal wo anders....(z.B. bei den Kantenklatschern??)


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

Unseren täglich Matt Chester gib uns heute ...


----------



## Altitude (24. Februar 2003)

Das nenn ich mal artgerechte Nutzung....


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich will jetzt erstmal ein Bild von den Cola-Dosen sehen ... ! Also Herr Thiel her damit ... !
> *



aaaalsooo:

1. Ist mit meinen Hüften alles in Ordnung
2. habe ich noch nie meine nackte Omi gepostet und
3. habe ich mein Radl schon mal hier gepostet, und keiner wollte richtig auf mich losgehen ... schmoll

so den nun, ein Cannondale F1000 80´er jahre Style mit schnuckeligen türkisen Reifen und langsam verblassenden Maguras ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

Weil ihr ja alle so auf heisse Rundungen steht ... !


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2003)

...hier mal aktuelles Photo als ultracrasses Teil mit dicken Schlappen im new-DDD Style ...


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2003)

Hier der wiedeliche Herr Thiel beim Eintreffen von 11,5 Kilo Ebay Schrott .. steht im Augenblick im Keller und wartet auf eine XT-Disk-Bremsleitung ... man beachte das wirre Funkeln in den Augen


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2003)

und hier, auch ich habe mir überlegt ob ich mich mal rasieren sollte, die Eisklumpen bleiben immer so in der Brustbehaarung hängen .. echt eckelhaft ...


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 3. habe ich mein Radl schon mal hier gepostet, und keiner wollte richtig auf mich losgehen ... schmoll
> 
> so den nun, ein Cannondale F1000 80´er jahre Style mit schnuckeligen türkisen Reifen und langsam verblassenden Maguras ... *



Och Marcus ... wie soll ich sagen - so schlimm ist das ja alles garnicht!!!
Bisschen grün, bisschen gelb, bisschen Öl ... das ist ja auch das putzige, das Problem mit *manchen* CD-Fahrern ist, dass sie die Sticheleien nicht so richtig wegstecken!!!
Aber nach ca. 8 Monaten Fertigmacher hat sich sogar El-Diabolo an die Gemeinheiten gewöhnt, die so von uns kommen! Und das war ein hartes Stück Arbeit! 
*Mir gefällt das Teil ...* 

Naja für die Zuschaustellung Deiner Brustbehaarung könnte man natürlich die UNO anrufen ... das stelle ich jetzt mal mit dem Oma-Posting gleich!!!
Ich muss Dir allerdings voller Respekt zugestehen, dass Deine Postings ganz im Sinne von Herrn Deger sind - die öffentliche Bloßstellung der eigenen Person und des Rades!

Haben wir eigentlich einen Psychologen an Bord, der uns mal erklären könnte, warum  man solche Witze macht?? 
All-Incluseve-Urlauber, Karnevals-Jecken, Deutschland-Sucht-Den-Superstar-Fans, CD-Fahrer ...??? 

phaty


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2003)

ach und hier noch meine neuste Errungenschaft, ein Chaka King Kapu, doller Federweg, dreckschwer und mit brutzeligsten Schweißnähten ... ein echter Klassiker !!!

Und im Hintergrund natürlich ein IMac, Dose, sowas kommt mir nicht auf den Schreibtisch !!!!


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2003)

nochmal zum Genießen .. ;-))))


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *ach und hier noch meine neuste Errungenschaft, ein Chaka King Kapu, doller Federweg, dreckschwer und mit brutzeligsten Schweißnähten ... ein echter Klassiker !!!
> *



Nein!



> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *Und im Hintergrund natürlich ein IMac, Dose, sowas kommt mir nicht auf den Schreibtisch !!!! *



Gibt Pluspunkte!

Ach und Marcus was ich noch Fragen wollte, was ist das ... ???

Der Anal-Intruder???


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Ach und Marcus was ich noch Fragen wollte, was ist das ... ???
> Der Anal-Intruder??? *



das darf ich nicht sagen ... sonst bin ich wieder unanständig, und der Basti ist böse ... und dabei weiß er noch nicht mal, das der alte 1 1/4 Zoll XT - Steuersatz, den ich ihm über Ebay abgekauft habe, seinen Platz im Steuerohr eines alten CANNONDALE M700 finden wird .. ;-))

aber Phaty ... im Vertrauen ... ja ist es, mit Essigbeschichtung, dann ist es enger ... ok ich hör auf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> aber Phaty ... im Vertrauen ... ja ist es, mit Essigbeschichtung, dann ist es enger ... ok ich hör auf ... *



Och für neuen Schweinkram findest Du hier immer ein dankbares Publikum!
Erst mal  für die gnadenlose Darstellung Deines Liebeslebens... Du hast ja ganz offensichtlich was mit Deinen bikes!


----------



## joe yeti (24. Februar 2003)

für diese porno cd postings!!

dafür    



joe 


ps: echt die leffty kann man ..... geil!


----------



## andy1 (24. Februar 2003)

Ich poste immer am ende von der Seite (tztz...), das ist sowas von ekelhaft !  

Nichtsdestotrtz hier mein PORNO-Retro-Heavyweight-Fully->

Das 5-Kilo-Teil (ohne Gabbel) würde auch einen 42Tonner auf der Autobahn aushalten:


----------



## andy1 (24. Februar 2003)

Zoooooooooooooooooom


----------



## joe yeti (24. Februar 2003)

was is rms?

joe naseweise!!


----------



## andy1 (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *was is rms?
> 
> joe naseweise!! *



Was weiss  denn ich... 
ich hatte da schonmal rumgefragt im Forum...
halt´n eklischa Franzoos´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

Nach den ganzen Magenhebern mal wieder was für's Auge ...






phaty
eklischa Franzoos!


----------



## yedi mind trix (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *ach und hier noch meine neuste Errungenschaft, ein Chaka King Kapu, doller Federweg, dreckschwer und mit brutzeligsten Schweißnähten ... ein echter Klassiker !!!
> 
> Und im Hintergrund natürlich ein IMac, Dose, sowas kommt mir nicht auf den Schreibtisch !!!! *




Willkommen Marcus!
So ist das doch richtig schen.
Wenn du so schön flauschig bis gefällse mir auch!

Und zu deiner 17´Schreibtischleuchte, herzlichen!
Denn wenn man beide Systeme kennt, dann weiß man den Cupertino Shit zu schätzen, gelle?

Mein nächster:


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yedi mind trix _
> *
> Willkommen Marcus!
> So ist das doch richtig schen.
> ...



Isses nicht schön, wenn  man einen gemeinsamen Nenner findet ... !?






Fertigmacher for Friedensnobelpreis oder so ... ! 

phaty


----------



## lebaron (24. Februar 2003)

es ist ein weiterer tag vergangen und vor wenigen stunden haben metallica ihren neuen basser vorgestellt

Rob Trujillo, ehemaliger Bassist von Ozzy Osbourne und Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

Das "Oh-Mein-Gott-Ist-Das-Geil-Bild" des Tages - also Landschaftsmässig jetzt ... !

Boulder, CO


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rote.zora _
> *meine lieben jungs, ich kann mich nicht beherrschen. ich muss endlich wissen, was genau ein flachwichser ist, und wie mann das tut... und da frag ich am besten an diesem testosteronschwangeren ort nach.
> 
> also, outet euch!!! *



nie passte es besser:

BRUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *...hier mal aktuelles Photo als ultracrasses Teil mit dicken Schlappen im new-DDD Style ... *



BÄH!Na gut, dasses wenigstens so schmutzig ist,da erkennt man wenigstens nicht die ganze Häßlichkeit. Der Wasserhahn links im Bild ist wohl zugefroren.
Also ich weiss nicht:wenn ein Rahmen nicht mit 5d-Geometrie hergestellt wurde, sollte man nicht mal ne Coladose verzweifelt pseudo-5d-mäßig trimmen. Ansonsten läuft man Gefahr, dass das geliebte Radl schnell verdammt nach Baumarkt aussieht.
Sorry,MEINE Meinung.

Gruß Koko*heute in Fertigmacherlaune*


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> nie passte es besser:
> ...



Och ich hab garnicht gemerkt, dass sie aus der Gruft gestiegen war ...  
Naja doch aber ich hab's ignoriert... !!!


----------



## roesli (24. Februar 2003)

..dann oute ich mich doch auch mal hier....


Quer durch den Garten der lautlosen Fortbewegung:

1980-82:  1-Gang-Starrlaufrad "Puky" mit Stützrädern
1986-88:  Silux Klapprad 3-Gang Sturmey Archer
1988-89:  Halbrenner 24", 10 Gang
1989:        Herrenrad 28" mit SA 5-Gang Nabe - Lebenszeit: 2 Wochen
1989-90:   BMX - keine Ahnung mehr, was es war......
1989-92:   Peugeot 6-Gang Huret Strassenrad- danach wusste ich Qualität bei Fahrrädern zu schätzen......
1992-94:   Moor Trekkingrad 21 Gang Shimano 200 GS
1992-03:   Moor 26" Cityrad - bis heute 100x umgebaut und bald perfekt
1994-02:   Koga Myata World Traveller Reiserad
1995-96:   Cannondale M700
1996-98:   Red Bull Clearwater AL-200
1996-98:   Titan Querrad
1997-98:   Bahnhofsrad am Arbeitsort - Tour de Suisse 5-Gang
1998-03:   Fateba L1 Langliegerad
1998-99:   neues Bahnhofsrad  Tour de Suisse 21 Gang STX
1998-03:   Fat Chance Yo Eddy
1999-01:   Alpinestars AL-Mega DX - mein erstes selbstaufgebautes
1999:        Radius Hornet 1 Liegerad
1999-03:   Singlespeed-MTB-Eigenbau
1999-00:   Koga-Myata Full Pro Rennrad, Dura Ace/Chorus Mix
2000-03:   Orange P7 Strassenbike
2000:        Bahnhofsrad für Arbeitsort: MTB Cycletech Damenmouty von anno 85
2000-02:   Bahnhofsrad Kettler Safari Limited Edition
2000-03:   Strassen-Singlespeed mit Rücktritt 
2001:        Arrow Nitrax Fully (ich bereue)
2001-02:   Hitec SLK Lite Fully
2001-02:   Titan-Singlespeed MTB - Eigebau
2002-03:   Koga Myata Terra Runner 26" Citybike als Bahnhofsrad
2002-03:   Stolz Tourenrad massgefertigt
2003:        Kona Humu Singlespeed - im Aufbau

das hat man davon, wenn man kein Auto hat und sonst kaum Laster.......


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

Roesli was machst du denn dauernd am Bahnhof??? Drogen kaufen?

Und das mit dem Fully wollen wir mal übersehen!

Ach ja apropos fully - für alle Besorgten (ich muss ja schon Bulletins herausgeben)!
Ich hab übrigens einen Bandscheibenvorfall - aber einen harmlosen! Also Starrbike im Gelände ist erstmal nicht ... ! Aber bis zum GBBC-Finale wird es schon wieder! 
Danke für die vielen Genesungswünsche der letzten 8 Monate - jetzt weiss ich wenigstens endlich mal an welches Körperteil die gerichtet waren!

phaty
Auch auf Drogen! Cordison is wenn man trotzdem lacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Roesli was machst du denn dauernd am Bahnhof??? Drogen kaufen?*



Zur Arbeit fahren - irgendwie muss man sich ja diesen Zeitvertreib auch finanzieren..... - und da ich so das Talent hatte, Firmen auszusuchen, die weit weg waren vom Bahnhof und ich mit der Zeit zu faul wurde, zu Fuss in die Mittagspause zu gehen...... 



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> Und das mit dem Fully wollen wir mal übersehen![/B]



Danke!


----------



## joe yeti (24. Februar 2003)

aha, die ct hat was gebracht ! 

die ärtzte sind doch alle die gleichen .....

man oh man !

leute merkt euch das, wenn einer rücken schmerzen hat immer den artzt zwingen ne ct zu machen!

joebandscheibenvorfallexperte


----------



## joe yeti (24. Februar 2003)

und hier was zu träumen


----------



## yedi mind trix (24. Februar 2003)

yo, wenn der schmerz von der wirbelsäule übern a*sch in ein bein zieht, sofort ct!

je früher erkannt desto besser die heilungschancen!


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Also ich weiss nicht:wenn ein Rahmen nicht mit 5d-Geometrie hergestellt wurde, sollte man nicht mal ne Coladose verzweifelt pseudo-5d-mäßig trimmen. Ansonsten läuft man Gefahr, dass das geliebte Radl schnell verdammt nach Baumarkt aussieht.
> Sorry,MEINE Meinung.
> Gruß Koko*heute in Fertigmacherlaune* *



Koko mein Lieber,

ja kann man den auch hier nich mal ein wenig (klitzekleine) Ironie reinbringen? Die Fat Alberts tun einfach 2 Dinge:

- ein wenig mehr Federung, wenn du du versuchst auf einem steilen Downhill in der Pfalz mit einem Kona Stinky mitzuhalten ist es bitter nötig.

- viel bessere Traktionbei Schnee&Matsch bergauf, bei den augenblicklichen Bedingungen in schönen Schwarzwald unabdingbar

sobald der Frühling kommt mach ich wieder meine old-scool Reifen drauf, sind einfach schöner (und ich mußte den halben Magura Schnellspanner wegfeilen, um die Alberts reinzubekommen ... )

ich weiß, für "Form follows Funktion" bin ich hier definitiv im falschen Forum, aber ihr habt mit Tripple F auch schon einen Agenten im Nordschwarzwaldforum ;-)))


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 
> Koko mein Lieber,
> ...



Marcus wenn Du jedesmal so ausführliche Antworten schreibst drehst du irgendwann durch!
Koko versteht nix von Bikes - der hat ein gefälschtes YETI und ein Bornemann Singlespeeder - was will man da erwarten! Ausserdem hat er 2002/03 chronisch schlechte Laune weil der Kölner FC in der 2. Liga ist ... und in 2004/05 geht der Mist von vorne los!!!

Oh Mann ...!!

phaty
Ole Ole VfB!


----------



## odelay (25. Februar 2003)

ja, ja die Roadies sind schon ein elitäres Pack
hab ich gerade bei roadbikereview.com entdeckt:

To be sure whom and how to snub properly, here's the Modified Comprehensive Cycling Food Chain: 

-Pro Roadies 
-Pro Roadies, again 
-Trackies 
-MTBers 
-Triathletes 
-Tourists 
-Club riders with Fancy Road Bikes 
-Club riders with Normal Road Bikes 
-Club riders with Aerobars 
-The Rest of the World 

Now, you must adjust your position based on the following Unspoken Rules: 

1. If your bike is Italian, you may move up one notch. If your bike is British, and you are a tourist, you may move up one notch; otherwise, you must move down two notches. 2. If your bike is aero, and you are a triathlete, you may move up one notch. 
3. Move up a notch this year only if you have nine-speed. Move down a notch for each cog short of eight (nine starting next year). 
4. Move down a notch if you have a triple up front, unless your are a tourist. If you are tourist and have only two chainrings, then move down to the Tourists--Weekend Century Rider rank even if you have panniers. 
5. The Uniqueness Limit allows only two bikes of the same make and model in any one group. If the limit is exceeded, then all riders of the offending make and model must move down a notch for each excess bike. 
6. If you have visible scars, you may move up two notches, unless you are a mountain biker. If you are a mountain biker and have no visible scars, you must move down one notch. If you have scars in an area that is not displayable in public, and you can persuade a member of the 
opposite sex to admire it, then you can move up two notches, but not in combination with below. 
7. If you ride a team jersey for any team you have never joined, then you must move down two notches. If your jerseys are tattered from use, then you may move up a notch. 
8. If you are a roadie, and wear sleeveless jerseys, then move down a notch. 
10. Drop a notch if your jersey advertises a brand better than yours. 
11. Drop four notches if you are wearing a T-shirt. 
12. If you do not shave your legs, move down three notches. 
13. If you ride Campagnolo, move up a notch, unless it's Record, in which case move up two notches. 
14. If you ride Shimano, move down a notch, unless it's Dura Ace, which is neutral. 
15. If your bike is titanium, move up two notches. If it is high-end carbon, move up one notch. If it is aluminum, move down a notch. 
16. If you ride tubulars, move up a notch. 
17. If you ride with toe clips, then move to the bottom of the list. 
18. Move down four notches if you use the phrase "I'm a triathlete" in any group ride.

Macht doch mal einer so eine Liste für Singlespeeder oder Klassikliebhaber


----------



## andy1 (25. Februar 2003)

habs endlich zusammengeschrumpft


----------



## andy1 (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Glaub mir Andi, die willst Du nicht sehen ... !!!! Und wenn doch, dann musst Du zum Arzt... !!
> ...



nöööö, unter den ersten 20 ist absolut OK...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *..dann oute ich mich doch auch mal hier....
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe jetzt mal die rausgepickt, die man gelten lassen kann.
Denn die anderen waren sehr wahrscheinlich nur erfunden...
Wunschträume von Wunderrädern beim radeln an den Bahnhof!



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Roesli was machst du denn dauernd am Bahnhof??? Drogen kaufen? *



könnte dann auch was dran sein ! 


PS.: Das würde sogar einem Buchhalter zur Ehre gereichen


----------



## Kokopelli (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *habs endlich zusammengeschrumpft *



Sunshine...oh baby baby sunshine 

@marcus: Die Reifen meint ich gar nicht. Ich hab mich eher auf den Lenker und die Sattelposition bezogen. Das allein macht aus einer Coladose immer noch kein 5d <--Ironie?

@phaty: Och,mittlerweile habe ich mich dran gewöhnt. Ist ja auch was Feines, seit 21 Spieltagen(nein,der DFB-Pokal zählt nicht dazu  ) ungeschlagen zu sein.

Gruß Koko*der wo das schönste unechte Yeti hat*


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> * Koko*der wo das schönste unechte Yeti hat* *



Das stimmt ... !


----------



## Wooly (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> @marcus: Die Reifen meint ich gar nicht. Ich hab mich eher auf den Lenker und die Sattelposition bezogen. Das allein macht aus einer Coladose immer noch kein 5d <--Ironie?
> *



wenn du wüßtest das das nur der Versuch eines alten Mannes ist, sein Kreuz zu retten ... ;-))


----------



## Reen (25. Februar 2003)

marcus, dein f1000 gefällt mir sogar (und die dicken pellen auch). aber was daran ist 80er style?


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *marcus, dein f1000 gefällt mir sogar (und die dicken pellen auch). aber was daran ist 80er style? *



Der Seitenscheitel auf dem Oberrohr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yedi mind trix (25. Februar 2003)

reen deine zähne gefallen mir auch
*rofl*


----------



## cdeger (25. Februar 2003)

... den Herrn mit der maladen Wirbelsäule ...

http://www.stopesso.com/funstuff/nose.html


----------



## Boralyn (25. Februar 2003)

das internet scheint klein zu sein

habe den link vor 3 min bekommen 

naja der kerl sieht wenn man an der nase zieht aus wie prinz charles .. meint ihr der cowboy ist das uneheliche lange vermisste kind der queen ???


----------



## Reen (25. Februar 2003)

wisst ihr was das hier ist? die nächste ordnungshüterin, die mich zwingen will vom rad abzusteigen, wirds jedenfalls bald wissen. 115 db sind verdammt laut.


----------



## yedi mind trix (25. Februar 2003)

dann kannse aber auch schon mal anfangen deine gehörwascheln mit silikon abzudichten!


----------



## raymund (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *wisst ihr was das hier ist? die nächste ordnungshüterin, die mich zwingen will vom rad abzusteigen, wirds jedenfalls bald wissen. 115 db sind verdammt laut. *




Das ist vor Allem verboten. Deshalb würde ich es gerade bei/vor Ordnungshütern nicht verwenden.
Ich habe es an meinem Stadtrad und dort tut es seinen Dienst (Rechtsabbieger, Schwerhörige, Walkman-Träger)

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Reen (25. Februar 2003)

ach so, das ist verboten... na dann lass ich es doch lieber sein. die olle die mich heute anhalten wollte und mir die polizei auf den hals gehetzt hat sah übrigens auch verboten aus.


----------



## yedi mind trix (25. Februar 2003)

dass du immer so auf erbse rumhacken muss


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *... den Herrn mit der maladen Wirbelsäule ...
> 
> http://www.stopesso.com/funstuff/nose.html
> ...



doch hat mir den Tag versüsst ... !

@Reen: ich finde es etwas feige von Dir den Storck-Bomber aus Deinem Profile zu nehmen! Denn nur das Bild von Hasezähnchen-Markus reicht nicht aus ...!

phaty


----------



## yedi mind trix (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> doch hat mir den Tag versüsst ... !
> ...



phaty wer stellt den die schokoladenriesen her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

stork halt!


----------



## Reen (25. Februar 2003)

nee phatty das kannse jederzeit zu mir sagen, aber heute nicht! "niemand nennt mich eine feige sau!" bin heute schön vor den bullen abgehauen, da war ich sooooo mutig! 
und der storck bomber ist noch in voller blüte zu sehen wenn du auf mein profil klickst. 
aber hier die 'klassik nochmal in voller blüte'. müsste ne 2003er xt sein aus den frühen 80er jahren... wenn das nicht mutig ist dann weiss ichs nicht.

fully fahren, rücken schonen...


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *nee phatty das kannse jederzeit zu mir sagen, aber heute nicht! "niemand nennt mich eine feige sau!" bin heute schön vor den bullen abgehauen, da war ich sooooo mutig!
> und der storck bomber ist noch in voller blüte zu sehen wenn du auf mein profil klickst.
> aber hier die 'klassik nochmal in voller blüte'. müsste ne 2003er xt sein aus den frühen 80er jahren... wenn das nicht mutig ist dann weiss ichs nicht.
> ...



Ich kenn mich mit dem Zeug ja auch nicht so aus, die STORCK Bikes kennt man ja bevorzugt von Rückrufaktionen-Bekanntgaben aus der Bike ... !
Aber das ist ja immer nur das Carbon-Gelumpe!


----------



## ibislover (25. Februar 2003)

müssen nur noch die kompnentenhersteller nachziehen!  







gruss,
phil


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Februar 2003)

... keine storch riesen oder kanonenthal zwerge ...


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

...und so siehts er nun in action aus der neue metallica basser


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

....habe gibt es heuet mal wieder power posting......

heute zum thema: die wilden japaner und ihre unmöglichen klein-en verunstaltungen.....

..kann man ein klein noch mehr verunstalten?

JA MAN KANN


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

wobei ihc mir sicher bin...das IST EIN TREK


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

ich hatte voon diesem attitude zwar schon bilder gepostet aber noch nicht dieses.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

ich muss zugeben ...MIR GEFÄLLT ES........sehr clean alles ....


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

die netteste ansicht von allen...in diesem fall von vorne


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

auch nicht wirklich hässlich...die seite/hinten...bla bla


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

bei den meisten dieser japaner-klein frage ich mich allerdings...SIND DIE ECHT ? ? ?

besonders bei diesem....DAT TEIL HAT NE SCHWARZE XTR GRUPPE ! ! !


----------



## Altitude (25. Februar 2003)

Das waren noch Zeiten....


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

mist das war wohl das falsche bild...auch egal dann jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

.....die schwarze xtr


----------



## Altitude (25. Februar 2003)

Onkel Ross machte auch mla Fehler:


----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

vor allem das graue!!

   


joe, wieder verliebt!


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

naja.......mal kurze abwechslung.....TITUS


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

a frame called strong.........who cares...it's a beauty


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

naja .... mann muss ja nicht alles hübsch finden..ABER ich finde die braunen bremsgriffüberzüge geil (EHRLICH)


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

KLEIN PULSE


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

immer noch pulse......


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

sooooo....eigentlich müsste man ihn dafür einsperren....aber ......mist ich glaub ich hab es schon mal gepostet........

EGAL.......hier einer der weniger ruhmreichen momente von mister keithB.


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

paintjob....für leute die den heimweg immer vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

AUGENKREBSATTACKE.........


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

iiiiiiiiigittt


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

vorletzter


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

und  wer jetzt immer noch nicht blind ist bekommt das adroit noch mal aufgedrückt...........


soooooooooo... das war es erst mal mit power postings für heute...oder .....naja....ma sehen.....

in meinem ordner sind noch knapp 64 bilder darunter etliche weitere tai-klein-verirrungen.....

oder poste ich die jetzt noch alle


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

ach was solls einer geht noch..


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

wobei mir gradeauffällt der eben hatte ja auch ne schwarze xtr....WO HER HABEN DIE DIE TEILE .......VERDAMMT NOCH MAL.......


ICH WILL DIE AUCH


----------



## peppaman (25. Februar 2003)

@ baron

sach ma der neue metallica-basser....ist das der alte von den suicidal tendencies???

sieht auf dem dunklen pic ganz danach aus.

der heisst so ähnlich wie der Gabelschnellspanner von RockShox oder Marzocchi....irgendwie Tuillio...oder so


ne? isser´s???

seit wann und warum ist das coolste metallica-mitglied eigentlich da weg?

sach ma 

gruß
peppaman


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

das war ja eben entspannend für die augen....aber stellt euch vor....diese farbkombi würde euch überholen...das wär genauso schrecklich wie ich auf nem cd


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *@ baron
> 
> sach ma der neue metallica-basser....ist das der alte von den suicidal tendencies???
> ...




ja genau..der gute man ist ex-suicidal tendencies-ex-ozzy osourne.....

naja JASON NEWSTEDT ist jetzt seit fast 2 jahren weg...der ist jetzt der chef bei VOVOID.....ich hab, wie ich zu meiner schande gestehen muss noch kenerlei material von denen gehört....aber sie sollen gut sein !

der beste?...nee nix geht über.......naja....musikalisch kirk/lars und als typ definitiv james....ach was......alle'samt rocken wie die schweine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

hatte ich den schon mal gezeigt ? ? ?


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

soooooo.und jetzt habe ich keine lust mehr und verabschiede hiermit offiziell den winter


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

......konntest du das mit der mail dem server und iotz klären?

hast du meine gestrige mail bekommen und geantwortet.....durch dieses schei$$ problem bekomme ich auf der adresse nix mehr....bzw. kann nix abrufen!


----------



## Kokopelli (25. Februar 2003)

Genau! Winter ade...Hallo Karneval!!!!!
Noch zwei Tage bis wieverfastelovend! Und Freitag kommen 'Die Kaputten' zu mir!
Und jetzt alle GBBC-Besucher RTL einschalten! PFLICHT!

Kumm, loss mer fiere, nit lamentiere
jet Spass un Freud, dat hätt noch keinem Minsch jeschad.
Denn die Trone, die do laachs, musste nit kriesche.
Loss mer fiere op kölsche Aat. 
Unser Zick, die es had jenoch
kei Minsch weed dodrus klooch
wat he öm uns eröm passeet
et Levve nit jrad söss.
Wä weiß schon, wie't morje wiggerjeiht?
An dä Sorje schunkele mer schon nit vörbei!
Alles hät sing Zick, un nix es einerlei. 
Kumm, loss mer fiere, nit lamentiere
jet Spass un Freud, dat hätt noch keinem Minsch jeschad.
Denn die Trone, die do laachs, musste nit kriesche.
Loss mer fiere op kölsche Aat. 
E Jeföhl, dat bruch sing Zick.
Ov et Truur es oder Jlöck,
waad nit, bes do dich selvs verliers,
loss et erus, wann immer do kanns
Hey - Jeck, loss Jeck elans!
Un schamm dich nit, wenn do ens zünftich fiers.
Dä Lauf dr Welt, dä es uns nit ejal,
doch et Levve es nit bloss e Jammertal. 
Kumm, loss mer fiere, nit lamentiere
jet Spass un Freud, dat hätt noch keinem Minsch jeschad.
Denn die Trone, die do laachs, musste nit kriesche.
Loss mer fiere op kölsche Aat. 
Jedeilte Freud heiss dubbelt Freud,
un dat deit richtich jot
wan mer laache oder kriesche,
dat rejelt kei Jebot!! 
Kumm, loss mer fiere, nit lamentiere
jet Spass un Freud, dat hätt noch keinem Minsch jeschad.
Denn die Trone, die do laachs, musste nit kriesche.
Loss mer fiere op kölsche Aat. 
Kumm, loss mer fiere, nit lamentiere
jet Spass un Freud, dat hätt noch keinem Minsch jeschad.
Denn die Trone, die do laachs, musste nit kriesche.
Loss mer fiere op kölsche Aat. 


Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

sage mal koko


hab ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt dat ick eigentlich nicht wirklich auf karneval steh.....man könnte getrost behaupten ich hasse diese jahreszeit....naja....muss wohl so sein...und mir fällt ein.....dat einzige was ich bisher nach kölsch verspürt habe war der druck meiner blase.......der dann auch rasch abgelassen werden musste.....ansonsten......neeeeee kölsch ....DA LIEGT KEIN SEGEN DRAUF......genauso wenig wie auf karneval


----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (25. Februar 2003)

Jaja,das ist wieder die typische Ossi-Miesmacherei
Und nur weil du nicht kommst, mußt ja nicht gleich über Kölsch herziehen, gelle!

Gruß kölle...äh..Koko*da simmer dabei, dat is prima*


----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

steve hammerhead!


----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

kölle rtl 


genau das marichen will ik!


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Jaja,das ist wieder die typische Ossi-Miesmacherei
> Und nur weil du nicht kommst, mußt ja nicht gleich über Kölsch herziehen, gelle!
> 
> Gruß kölle...äh..Koko*da simmer dabei, dat is prima* *



nee nee koko.....diese abneigung dauzu kommt aus tiefstem herzen..in darmstadt erzähl ich dir wieso......


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

@basti: nee noch nix passiert und bei mir läuft der wie geschmiert - ach ja Viren und Mac ist ja kein Problem ... wir arbeiten dran!

@koko: leg schon mal die Bettflasche bereit!

@joe: nee!

Ach ja und ich mach heute auf allen Kanälen Werbung für Soulcraft dem legitimen Salsa-Nachfolger! Dann muss auch niemand weinen!!!

Siehste mal Joe *das* wär eine coole Firma um Dir ein Rad zu bauen!!!

Die haben auch die besten Weiber!!! Versprochen ... !!!






Ein bisschen Trost für Joe weil er jetzt schon fast vier Tage ohne Coffee überleben muss ... !

phaty


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

@phaty.....klemm dich da mal bitte hinter denn durch diesen schei..... virus der durch mein noron erkannt und abgewehrt wird kann ich auf das postfach nicht zugreifen....irgendwie komisch.....


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

@phaty.......

hast du die mails gestern bekommen...?

GENATWORTET ?

also nach aller überlung (mail nummer 3)
erstmal doch nach der 135-er option sehen und ansonsten....naja 150


----------



## whoa (25. Februar 2003)

..phatys gbbc-tape.

ich dachte..
a) jeder nur einen song
b) leute die man "kennt"
c) wenn schon mehrere von einem dann wenigstens verschiedene musikrichtungen
d) wenn man c) nicht auf die reihe kriegt, dann wenigstens verschiedene bands

nachdem ich mir das tape grade reingezogen hab, denke ich..
..dass ich mal wieder falsch gedacht hab. 

@ soko koko
ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich, dass die soko koko da im nachhinein mit harter hand den rotstift führt!
ansonsten bitte ich den von mir gewählten song zu streichen und durch 
"wär ich doch im bett geblieben" von den tauben zu ersetzen!

@ lebaron
bitte bitte nicht fünfmal metallica..


----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

ich will ein soulkraft das one s

und es heist blow boy


----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

für den grossen lizard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *..phatys gbbc-tape.
> 
> ich dachte..
> ...


keine sorge whoa...ich halte mich an die regeln...

SCHADE finde ich allerdings dass einige andere das ja nicht geschafft haben..naja....nicht jeder ist perfekt*selber auf die schulter klopf*

by the way hast du es schon weggeschickt?


----------



## ibislover (25. Februar 2003)

phaty dort als hausmeister!?   
im hintergrund ein schweißer von soulcraft. 







nix für ungut, aber bei dem spitznamen mußte ich das posten!  


just kidding,
phil


----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

weil mir coffee so fehlt!


----------



## whoa (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> by the way hast du es schon weggeschickt? *



natürlich letzte woche schon, was für 'ne frage!


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *..phatys gbbc-tape.
> 
> ich dachte..
> ...



Whoa mein Kleiner, mittlerweile solltest Du mich doch kennen - wird natürlich alles von mir gnadenlos auf die von Dir angesprochenen Regeln (die unveränderlichen bestehen bleiben!) überprüft und in der mir so eigenen, sympatischen aber diktatorischen Art wieder korregiert!

Bei der Gelegenheit muss ich allerdings feststellen, dass ausgerechnet das ESK-Tape in dem Bereich völlig in die Hose gegangen ist! Da fehlt einfach Zucht und Ordnung - oder Respekt!  

Ich mach Dir mal vor, wie das geht: Basti, hör mal auf den Fertigmacher mit unseren Privatgesprächen zuzuspammen!!

@Koko: wenn ich mir am Wochenende irgendwo so einen Müll reinziehen muss, wie er gerade bei RTL Kölle AALAAAAF läuft dann werde ich das Rheinland unter absingen schmutziger Lieder vorzeitig verlassen müssen ... !!! NDW-Party geht klar ... !

phaty
immer noch auf Drogen - heute gab es frisches Cordison - hmmm lecker ...


----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

soulcraft!!!

ich will das haben!


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit muss ich allerdings feststellen, dass ausgerechnet das ESK-Tape in dem Bereich völlig in die Hose gegangen ist! Da fehlt einfach Zucht und Ordnung - oder Respekt!
> ...




oooohhhh keeeeeeeeee

aber trotzdem bräuchte ich noch die antwort deren frage ich jetzt nicht mehr kenne....

@koko na wenn das keine warnung war von phaty

tja...esk..........soooooooo doll is der VEREIN dann ja wohl doch netnee nee nix für ungut


----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

in blau blond!



Oh yeh!!!


----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

das hat  kult carakter!

phaty sollen wir die dinger bestellen?

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

das passt alles!


----------



## whoa (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Whoa mein Kleiner, mittlerweile solltest Du mich doch kennen - wird natürlich alles von mir gnadenlos auf die von Dir angesprochenen Regeln (die unveränderlichen bestehen bleiben!) überprüft und in der mir so eigenen, sympatischen aber diktatorischen Art wieder korregiert!
> *



das is musik in meinen ohren..


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *phaty dort als hausmeister!?
> im hintergrund ein schweißer von soulcraft.
> 
> ...



So Phil, damit Du heute Abend mal ein bisschen schlauer ins Bett gehst - English for Yeti-Lovers!

*FAT* = das sind die dicken Jungs (so wie ich ja auch 190cm/118kg)

aber im amerikanischen Rap Dictionary (gibt es wirklich) lesen wir unter

*PHAT* =  {fat}- Good, great, etc. (See: large, fly, dope, buttuz, in da house, and in effect) "I be not only livin' large,but phat too, yo."

Also heisst *phat*lizard nicht *dicke*eidechse - sonder *extramhippesschweincoolesmegallässiges*reptil! 

Den Vergleich mit der Hausmeistersau bei Soulcraft nehm ich aber gerne an, die wird bestimmt mehr geknutscht als ich ... oder Joe!!!

YO!PHATY


----------



## lebaron (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> sonder extramhippesschweincoolesmegallässigesreptil!
> ...




GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHHHHHHHHHHHLLLL


----------



## ibislover (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> So Phil, damit Du heute Abend mal ein bisschen schlauer ins Bett gehst - English for Yeti-Lovers!
> ...



och phaty!
bist du beamter?
das war ne anspielung auf die aussprache des spitznamens!
die eigentliche bedeutung is mir als ehemaliger 1er englischschüler durchaus bekannt!
also lass mal fünfe gerade sein und freu dich tierisch auf´s abendliche schlammbad!  

aber ich denke wir haben uns schon verstanden, du wolltest doch nur mal dein englisch know how auspacken, gelle!?  


gruss,
phil


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (25. Februar 2003)

die einem das erklären!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _*
> 
> extramhippesschweincoolesmegallässigesreptil!
> 
> YO!PHATY *



der war wirklich gut, nur leider zu lang für nen nick!  

gruss,
phil


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (25. Februar 2003)

ihn z.B.


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> aber ich denke wir haben uns schon verstanden, du wolltest doch nur mal dein englisch know how auspacken, gelle!?
> *



Ja klar - Klugschei$$ern halt ... ich danke Dir für die Gelegenheit!!!!  

@H.d.A.: ich nehm aber lieber den ...


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (25. Februar 2003)

Hast Du den etwa da gefunden ?www.paygay.de


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

20 Leute Online im Classic-Forum!!! 

Andi1 - Flasche Sekt aufmachen!!!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeldDerArbeit _
> *Hast Du den etwa da gefunden ?www.paygay.de *



Noch einen Witz über Branford Marsallis und es gibt Haue ... !!!

paygay? ist die Karte wenigstens in einer schnuckligen Farbe??? 

phaty
Ohne Vorurteile fehlt Dir was!


----------



## Kokopelli (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> @Koko: wenn ich mir am Wochenende irgendwo so einen Müll reinziehen muss, wie er gerade bei RTL Kölle AALAAAAF läuft dann werde ich das Rheinland unter absingen schmutziger Lieder vorzeitig verlassen müssen ... !!! NDW-Party geht klar ... !
> *



Ach Dicker, du bist mir doch hoffnungslos ausgeliefert;9
Und wenn du jetzt nicht brav bist, dann kannst du mit Joe in einem Bett pennen...ihr könnt euch ja noch was Kaffee zum Spielen mitnehmen

Hier geht's übrigens hin: http://www.pantheon.de/pantheonframe.htm

Kein Ska, aber auch junge Mädels

Gruß Koko


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (25. Februar 2003)

na klar - in pink und in grau - damit man garantiert jemanden bei H&M kennenlernen kann!


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeldDerArbeit _
> *na klar - in pink und in grau - damit man garantiert jemanden bei H&M kennenlernen kann! *



wenn es gesprengt wird???


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> wenn es gesprengt wird??? *




Da würd´ ich selbst zum Bastler werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (25. Februar 2003)

gibt's in cologne eigentlich auch sowas wie'n teilemarkt.. 

ich hätte da noch einiges im petto, was "live" da endlich mal loswerden könnte.
von magura's bis xtr-ti-kassette.. ich will auch bloss ein paar xc-pro daumis!


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

Die GBBC Party in Bonn ... KARNEVALS-EVERGREENS!!!! Mir wird schlecht ...

Das schreit nach viel viel Alkohol!!!


----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

schläft koko im gräble, alos zwischen uns beiden!

und wir nennen ihn coffee!!


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

Und jetzt haben wir sogar ein Logo ... ! 
Hat itz gemacht ...


----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

gibt es da schon aufkleber, usw. 

ich finde das logo ok!


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *gibt es da schon aufkleber, usw.
> 
> ich finde das logo ok!    *



Ab nächster Woche in der T-Shirt-Presse!!!

Bestell-thread folgt bald!


----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

hinten die termine drauf!

jay geil geil!

ich liebe euch!!


----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

Beiträge gesamt: 10,984 
Benutzer Beiträge 
phatlizard  2506 
lebaron  2206 
Kokopelli  831 
whoa  601 
joe yeti  499 


und das war der 500er


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

Und zur Belohnung gibt es ein Bierchen von der amtierenden Singlespeed-Weltmeisterin - mit ihrem Branding ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calamister (25. Februar 2003)

Na dann streng dich mal ein bischen an, damit du den nächsten Platz erklimmst...


----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

aber ich gehe mal von aus das wir die süsse 2004 sehen!

@cala, ich habe auch noch andere dinge zu tun oder was meinst du?


----------



## Kokopelli (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Die GBBC Party in Bonn ... KARNEVALS-EVERGREENS!!!! Mir wird schlecht ...
> 
> Das schreit nach viel viel Alkohol!!! *



Ach Dicker...das ist doch nur zum Warmwerden!
Für Samstag Abend überleb ich mir noch was;9

Oh oh...ich glaub,ihr werdet mich hassen

@whoa:Verkaufen kann man allles immer und überall!Frag mal Roesli  ABER ICH SCHENK EUCH BERLINERN NOCHMAL MEINEN DIERCKE-ATLAS!!!!!!!

Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (25. Februar 2003)

wir sind grösser oder dicker wie du was bringt es dir wenn wir dich hassen, außer schmerzen für dich!?

joe


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

Koko Du willst doch Haue - oder????


----------



## onespeed (25. Februar 2003)

ich glaub ich flieg doch lieber mit nico nach malle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (25. Februar 2003)

obwohl... dort is die mucke auch nich besser...


----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2003)

@Koko
Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt,daß mir Frangen "Faschingsmuffel" sind...gibts fürs Abendprogramm noch Alternative...sonst werd ich das Kettnblatt für dich mal kurz als Wurfstern zweckentfremden.... 

@Phaty
Ich weiß nachdem Ich mir mit dem"Tape des Südes" geleistet habe, dürfte ich dieses Fehler wieder irgendwie gutmachen...  

@Itz 

Klasse LOGO - Gratuliere...


----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *schläft koko im gräble, alos zwischen uns beiden!
> 
> und wir nennen ihn coffee!!   *



Der Ärmste...obwohl??? 

Seit nett zu Ihm - in diese Phase des Jahres sind die meißten Rheinländer unzurechnungsfähig - hab ich gehört...

@Koko...

Ich habe Deinen Rat befolgt und mal kurz auf diesen besagten Sender gezappt - habs ganze 5 Sekunden ausgehalten - ich war wirklich tapfer...


----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2003)

Die drei werden beim Carnelval-Caos 2005 in Rio die Siegerehrung übernehmen...


----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2003)

da find ich auch die Trikots sehr gelungen...


...und die Rahmen sind wirklich nicht so teuer...


----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2003)

Basti hat für "Powerpostings" immer Abends Zeit, aber:
"Nur der frühe Vogel erwischt den Wurm..."

Steelman in Action...

Sehr schöne Serie:


----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2003)

Schöner Mitzieher...


----------



## joe yeti (26. Februar 2003)

jetzt sind wir bei 10999!

wollte ich nur sagen!!


joe


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Und zur Belohnung gibt es ein Bierchen von der amtierenden Singlespeed-Weltmeisterin - mit ihrem Branding ... !!!
> *



OK, ICH KOMME AUCH!!!!     

Steinhummer (frisch verliebt die Tastatur vollsabbernd)

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!)


----------



## joe yeti (26. Februar 2003)

lololo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (26. Februar 2003)

du hast den 11000 voll gemacht ohne bild und mir das leben vers....!


----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *du hast den 11000 voll gemacht ohne bild und mir das leben vers....!     *



@joe

Du kannst ja jetzt auf 11111 zuarbeiten


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *du hast den 11000 voll gemacht ohne bild und mir das leben vers....!     *



Tja, manchmal ist das Leben eine Bordsteinschwalbe 

Don't cry!

Steinhummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## raymund (26. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> @joe
> ...




Die 11111 müssen am Rosenmontag geknackt werden, weil`s passt.
Ich muss am Dienstag nachlesen, weil ich vor dem Karneval fliehen werde (Festzelt steht 50 m vom Haus entfernt)

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2003)




----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2003)

hätt jetzt was...


----------



## phatlizard (26. Februar 2003)

Chaos in Deutschland ... ???






... oder doch eher am Zuckerhut!






Echt schwere Entscheidung das ... !!!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (26. Februar 2003)

DICKER!!!!!!!!!!!AUS JETZT! Olle Spassbremse!
Lieber Chaos im Rheinland als Tripper am Zuckerhut

Außerdem dachte ich, dass wir hier nippelfreie Zone haben!


Gruß Koko*die Stunden zählend*


----------



## joe yeti (26. Februar 2003)

tststtstststst,

mache die n...... raus, gelbe karte!!

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (26. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *tststtstststst,
> 
> mache die n...... raus, gelbe karte!!
> ...



Das ist in Brasilien ein anerkanntes Kleidungsstück - ausserdem ihr Perversos ... ich seh da keine Nippel!!! Habt ihr die Lupen wieder ausgepackt!!!

phaty
ab in die Röhre!


----------



## polo (26. Februar 2003)

1. Yeti im Netz? 
2. hehe


----------



## phatlizard (26. Februar 2003)




----------



## calamister (26. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *@cala, ich habe auch noch andere dinge zu tun oder was meinst du?
> 
> *



Hallo Joe,
woher soll ich das wissen? So oft wie du zur Zeit hier aktiv bist...
mfg M.

PS: Da du dich neulich über das flache Bild beschwert hast hier mal was anderes, wobei die zwar auch sehr sportlich ist, nur ob sie viel Fahrrad fährt weiß ich nicht?


----------



## phatlizard (26. Februar 2003)




----------



## Steinhummer (26. Februar 2003)

Kappen-Porno ist das, was grad im Rheinland abgeht - und zwar Hardcore! 

Steinhummer (lässt dä Dom in Kölle, denn do jehürt dä hin, un jeht nit för Kooche für die Dür)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2003)

krieg ich jetzt diese traumhafte Kappe her????

In Gold oder Grün wär schön....


----------



## onespeed (26. Februar 2003)

das leben kann so schön sein  

erst hat der textildruckert meines vertrauens ne auftragsarbeit früher fertig als erwartet (mehr dazu am wochenende)  

dann bringt mein lieblings postmann drei fette pakete... is denn heute weihnachten?

unnachahmlich wie ich bin, stürz ich mich natürlich als erstes auf das grösste der pakete - bondgirls neues bike (die kleene fährt doch jetzt für fuji) seeeehr sweet!

danach das zweite - meine bei iiiibeeeee ersteigerten DA tretarme sind endlich da (drei wochen nach auktions ende)

und nun der ober hammer: ein kleines flaches packerl mit ner kleinen silbernen scheibe drinn  auf der steht...





* feat. rasthebikemyke  -  singlespeed * 

is ne vorab version, aber in zwei, drei wochen wird das ding gemastert 

ich find es klingt jetzt schon ober fett... wie soll das erst nach 5,6 bieren werden!

hier der text:

bin aufgewacht ne lange nacht
noch schnell das bike startklar gemacht
die Bremse geht, der Lenker dran
Gänge? Ich will doch singlespeed fahren

und ist das Rennen erst mal da
sind die partys wunderbar
bike and beer 2003
wir sind gerne mit dabei

let´s take a ride don´t have no fear
UK we come with bike and beer
for the phatest fattest party of the year

gotta go gotta go gotta go gotta go
biking the way we love
gotta go gotta go gotta go gotta go
an nothing stands above

kein bdr, kein uci
wir fahren besser ohne die
wir wollen nie was andres ham
als Single Speed Fun

bei den Rennen kann man was erleben
muscle-power wenn wir alles geben
wir fahren wild doch mit viel geschick
one gear, more beer habt ihr´s geblickt

hab was gehört von cannondale
hey alter was willst Du mir erzählen
wie cola Dosen fühlen die sich an
und damit soll man Fahrrad fahren

let´s take a ride don´t have no fear
UK we come with bike and beer
for the phatest fattest party of the year

gotta go gotta go gotta go gotta go
biking the way we love
gotta go gotta go gotta go gotta go
an nothing stands above

ein Bier dabei, manchmal auch zwei
unsre Partys gehen nie vorbei
wir wollen nie was andres ham
als Single Speed Fun


text by rasthebikemyke

hier ein bild von der coolen sau


----------



## phatlizard (26. Februar 2003)

we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy - we are not worthy .... 

       (Höchstwertung!)

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (26. Februar 2003)

yummy yummy good for your tummy ... !!!






You might as well jump ... !


----------



## joe yeti (27. Februar 2003)

nice nur nice


ich bin schon wieder verliebt!!


----------



## andy1 (27. Februar 2003)

OK, ein Schmankerl


----------



## andy1 (27. Februar 2003)

und noch eins:


----------



## andy1 (27. Februar 2003)

nochn Airbag


----------



## andy1 (27. Februar 2003)

Yeah, thats mine:













Autofahrer werden sich warm anziehen müssen (wenn ich wieder radfahren kann nach dem Auskurieren von einem Bänderriß)


----------



## phatlizard (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> Autofahrer werden sich warm anziehen müssen (wenn ich wieder radfahren kann nach dem Auskurieren von einem Bänderriß) *



Andy wenn wir zwei wieder gesund sind ist der Thread tot!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Andy wenn wir zwei wieder gesund sind ist der Thread tot!!! *



Na ja, ich bin ja uach noch da...

@Andy gratuliere zur Edison... durfte ich im vorletzten Winter für den Wolf von Lupine mitttesten...war echt der Hit...


----------



## phatlizard (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Na ja, ich bin ja uach noch da...
> *



Na dann viel Spass mit Basti!!!


----------



## joe yeti (27. Februar 2003)

verächtlich lach!

@andi, aber das ist im strassenverkehr ilegal oder?

das is doch ne campingleuchte!!!


----------



## Altitude (27. Februar 2003)

Ich Suff von der Kneipe mit meinem Bike und meiner 32W LUpine durch die Fürther Innenstadt - das ist Nachts schon ein Wagnis - was passiert; unsere "Freunde und Helfer" haben nichts besseeres zu tun als ahnunglose und friedliebende Biker anzuahlten, obwohl und die Ecke der Juwelier gelehrt wird...

Die Jungs sehen das Lämpchen, fragen mich ob das nicht etwas zu hell ist für die Stadt und ich sage "Na ja, 16 W"  "Und ist das alles??" "Nee, ich kann noch auf 32W hochschalten..:" die nicht zu erwartende Reaktion der Cops "GEIL, wo kriegt man das???"

Die Moral von der Geschicht: zwei neu Nachtbiker gewonnen und der Juwelier wurde wirklich in dieser Nacht "geknackt"...


----------



## Altitude (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Na dann viel Spass mit Basti!!! *



Der kriegt nen "Starschnitt" von Keith - das funktioniert der schon...


----------



## Altitude (27. Februar 2003)

Halle bei ner Preisverleihung der britischen Filmakademie....


----------



## phatlizard (27. Februar 2003)

Du weisst eben doch was wirklich wichtig ist ... !!!


----------



## Altitude (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Du weisst eben doch was wirklich wichtig ist ... !!! *



You're welcome...

http://www.hallewood.com/

Kennst Du schon, oder???


----------



## andy1 (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> @Andy gratuliere zur Edison... durfte ich im vorletzten Winter für den Wolf von Lupine mitttesten...war echt der Hit...  *



Ja, ich hoffe doch dass sie super sein wird.
Hab nur Bedenken wegen dem "breitem" Abstrahlwinkel - da verteilt sich die Helligkeit eben sehr.
Ich habe ja eigentlich schon die Lupine Nightmare Pro mit 25 Watt, ist auch schon nicht schlecht. Besser hat sie mir gefallen als ich sie auf den 12Grad-Brenner umgerüstet habe, das reicht mir vom Abstrahlwinkel völlig und bringt richtig was.

Aber da ich so eiin Lichtfanatiker bin musste die Edison her - muss sie mir nur noch holen (150km weit weg).
Mit der Cateye Stadium Light (auch Xenon-Gasentladungsölampe aber mit 20Watt (entspricht 80 Watt Halogen) Leistung). 
Die hilet allerdings nur halbsolang wie angegeben und zwar genau 45 Minuten.
Dann lobe ich mir eher ausgeklügeltes Akkumanagment und korrektes Laden.

Also die Nighmare-Pro stünde ja zum Verkauf und eigentlich auch die Stadium Light II (in Deutschland nicht zu bekommen, jedenfalls nicht einfach so und nicht offiziell).
Habe nochn 2. Extra Akku für letztere gebaut. Die Staium-Light III sol ja noch was besser sein, verkauft wohl einer der nen Laden in Friedberg hat.
Meine braucht wohl ziemlich Anfangspower und bei einem schlechten Akku startet sie nicht mehr einfach so.
Übel wenn man extra ausgemacht hat um auf einem gut beleuchteten Weg Strom zu sparen und versucht Sie danach wieder anzumachen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Du weisst eben doch was wirklich wichtig ist ... !!! *



*Unbeliebtmach-Modus on: Ich find, die Braut sieht eher aus wie ein Monchichi. Die tote Katze, die sie sich da um die Schultern geschlungen hat, unterstreicht diesen Eindruck! *Unbeliebtmach-Modus aus*    

Hat hier niemand ein Bild von Ellen Barkin aus dem Film Sea of Love? Die isses!!!  Naja, mittlerweile vielleicht auch wat alt... 

Steinhummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## polo (27. Februar 2003)

Halle ist klasse, aber kann es sein, daß sie schwanger ist / zu viele Big Macs gegessen hat??


----------



## phatlizard (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Hat hier niemand ein Bild von Ellen Barkin aus dem Film Sea of Love? Die isses!!!  Naja, mittlerweile vielleicht auch wat alt...
> ...



Logo Alter - für Dich immer ...


----------



## Steinhummer (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Logo Alter - für Dich immer ...
> ...




    *

*Danke Großer, das letzte Herzchen ist für dich!

Viel Spaß im Rheinland! Und keine dummen Sprüche über mein Leib- und Magenbier!

Steinhummer (muss am Wochenende arbeiten )

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *Beiträge gesamt: 10,984
> Benutzer Beiträge
> phatlizard  2506
> ...


GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ab nächster Woche in der T-Shirt-Presse!!!
> ...



*vorbestell*

@itz

saubere arbeit.....und noch mal danke für die virus hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Die drei werden beim Carnelval-Caos 2005 in Rio die Siegerehrung übernehmen...  *




hach alfitüte bei den bildern fang ich ja noch an carneval zu mögen


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *  *




JETZT mag ich karneval


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Chaos in Deutschland ... ???
> 
> ... oder doch eher am Zuckerhut!
> ...



meine fresse karneval kann ja besser sein als ich dachte..


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *du hast den 11000 voll gemacht ohne bild und mir das leben vers....!     *



tja 

glückwunsch die zweite für diesen astreinen BASTI


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Andy wenn wir zwei wieder gesund sind ist der Thread tot!!! *



FAXEN...ich bin doch noch da......mann mann mann......


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

WAT DENN HAT MICH KEINER VERMISST ?

36 stunden nicht online........ich könnte kotzen.....


ich hasse die telekom....bei uns war 36 stunden telefon und dsl lahmgelegt warum auch immer.....bei keinem schwein im haus war das so nur bei uns.....es istz zum kotzen...jetzt darf ich alles nacharbeiten....zum kotzen....

naja hier gab es ja ne menge nette mädels...

und trotzdem hat mich keiner vermissst


basti
*der jetzt in der ecke steht und weint*


----------



## Altitude (27. Februar 2003)

kommst Du eigentlich zum GBBC oder hast Du Hausarrest????


----------



## odelay (27. Februar 2003)

Gott ist das geil!


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

.....ich bin erst in d-stadt dabie.......

so und 2 tage hab ich euch verschont..jetzt gibt es wieder METAL







und 2:


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

.....ich bin erst in d-stadt dabie.......

so und 2 tage hab ich euch verschont..jetzt gibt es wieder METAL






und 2:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (27. Februar 2003)

du kleiner süsser potsdamer!!


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

ach joe.....du vermisst doch eh alles was nicht bei drei auf den bäumen ist


----------



## phatlizard (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ach joe.....du vermisst doch eh alles was nicht bei drei auf den bäumen ist
> *



Und in mindestens vier Sprachen *NEIN* brüllen kann... !!!


----------



## Altitude (27. Februar 2003)

was fürs Auge...


----------



## joe yeti (27. Februar 2003)

da sagt man das mann euch mag und der dank is hohn und spot!

was kann ich denn dafür das die frauen mich mögen im gegensatz zu euch?


   

ps: ihr runiert meine ruf    gerrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Altitude (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ps: ihr runiert meine ruf    gerrrrrrrrrrrrrr *



Altes Srichwort:

Ist der Ruf erscht ruiniert, dann lebt es sich ganz ungeniert...


----------



## phatlizard (27. Februar 2003)




----------



## Altitude (27. Februar 2003)

Phaty, wo hast Du nur immer diese lecker Bilder her...

der ist ja TRAUMHAFT


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

naja......sooooooo traumhaft ist das ja nun nicht

die reifen da dran sehen total bescheiden aus...und dat teil is bunter als es jeder papagei sein kann......aber an sich nett

by the way....die formula discs sind dreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *naja......sooooooo traumhaft ist das ja nun nicht
> 
> die reifen da dran sehen total bescheiden aus...und dat teil is bunter als es jeder papagei sein kann......aber an sich nett
> ...



Das stimmt, so Bunt finde ich Ihn gar nicht...

Ok, die Orange Rolle sticht etwas raus...

und die Formulas sind wirklich Schrott....


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> und die Formulas sind wirklich Schrott.... *



ja der druckpunkt wandert....und kann ab und an auch mal am lenker sein....

totaler druckverlust ist auch nicht selten, standfestigkeit ist also nicht die beste disziplin....

naja leicht ist sie.....und verdammt hübsch..aber sonst....naja

und der letzte biss fehlt also auf dem vorderrad hoppeln ist damit nicht


----------



## phatlizard (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *naja......sooooooo traumhaft ist das ja nun nicht
> *



1. Du hast keine Ahnung vom Fotografieren

2. Du hast keinen Schimmer was Ästhetik ist

3. Du hast kein Bontrager!


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=30746

es geht nich mehr schlimmer als das hier:





der typ war mit sicherheit zahnarzt oder so.....der hat auf jeden fall ne menge kohle reingesteckt und dabei die optik völlig vergessen, naja,............hauptsache edle teile am rad!


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 1. Du hast keine Ahnung vom Fotografieren
> ...



DAS war ein trott in die eier !

1. was hat das mit ahnung vom fotos machen zu tun?

2. klar kenn ich mich mit ästhetik aus...nur bei dieser kombi von oranger rolle, grüner nabe und blauem lock-ring DA MÜSSEN sich dem ÄSTHETEN einfach die fussnägel aufrollen

3.


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 1. Du hast keine Ahnung vom Fotografieren
> ...



DAS war ein trott in die eier !

1. was hat das mit ahnung vom fotos machen zu tun?

2. klar kenn ich mich mit ästhetik aus...nur bei dieser kombi von oranger rolle, grüner nabe und blauem lock-ring DA MÜSSEN sich dem ÄSTHETEN einfach die fussnägel aufrollen, ansonsten sieht es ja schick aus abgesehen von den reifen

3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> was hat das mit ahnung vom fotos machen zu tun?
> *



Na weil das so ca. das geilste MTB-Bild ist, das die Menschheit je gesehen hat!


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Na weil das so ca. das geilste MTB-Bild ist, das die Menschheit je gesehen hat!
> ...



da hast du recht........aber wie gesgat meine aussage über die unästheti...bl bla...zielte ja auch nur auf reifen und diese farbkombi..der rest ist in jedem fall unangefochten


----------



## joe yeti (27. Februar 2003)

ja schlag euch , beisst euch!!  


und ich finde soulcraft einfach schöner, den stahl is halt stahl!

der ball is rund, nach dem spiel is vor den spiel!!


ole ole ole ole ole ole ole ole ole vfb vfb vfb vfb


----------



## Altitude (27. Februar 2003)

bei dem obigen bild kommt alles zusammen:
-geschcktes Spiel von Schärfe/Unschäfe
-obtimaler Bildaufbau
-perfeckt ausgeleuchtet
-ein tolles Motiv
-dieses Bild drückt auch sehr viel über das produkt aus...

einfach perfekt...


----------



## phatlizard (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> ole ole ole ole ole ole ole ole ole vfb vfb vfb vfb    *


----------



## joe yeti (27. Februar 2003)

wir werden gewinnen ole ole ole vfb vfb ole ole


----------



## lebaron (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *bei dem obigen bild kommt alles zusammen:
> -geschcktes Spiel von Schärfe/Unschäfe
> 
> ...



für den leihen der sich aber an netten bildern immer erfreut und alte kameras geil findet.....wie funzt dat wie macht man das?


----------



## calamister (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> 
> der ball is rund, nach dem spiel is vor den spiel!!
> ...



@Joe:
Da passt wohl besser:

oweh oweh oweh oweh oweh oweh oweh oweh vfb vfb vfb
     

Deshalb Schalke for ever....


----------



## phatlizard (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von calamister _
> *
> 
> @Joe:
> ...



Tja und welche Deutsche Mannschaft geht bei einer 1:3 Hinspielniederlage und einem 0:2 Rückstand im Rückspiel auf den Platz und kämpft weiter ... ??? Um zu gewinnen ... ????

Wir sind stolz, gelle Joe ... ??? 

Aber heute Nacht kann der Schlachtruf eh nur heissen:

*"Ihr seit keine ... EISENSCHWEINE!!" * 

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (27. Februar 2003)

vor dem vfb stehen noch grosse aufgaben das is doch fasst ne mönchen- gladbach fohlen elf! 

und ich sagte kämpfen und das haben sie bis zu schluss getan, und sie sind eine mannschaft! 

das einzige was da nich passt ist der prässi!

aber soll ich dir das sagen!   

@phaty, was willst jetzt mit dem esk? man die haben mir noch gefehlt diese tiere! sage nur farm der tiere!

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (27. Februar 2003)

... die auch???

Retrotec aufgebaut!!!


----------



## onespeed (27. Februar 2003)

so liebe kinder gebt fein acht, ich hab euch etwas mitgebracht...
soll ein lecker funkemariechen aus bonn sein


----------



## joe yeti (27. Februar 2003)

heist die kleine etwa binachia??


----------



## joe yeti (27. Februar 2003)

ein X marichen!!   

noch mal pleanse!!


----------



## onespeed (27. Februar 2003)

xxx-mariechen... die kleene hat sogar ne schwester


----------



## joe yeti (27. Februar 2003)

jetzt sind es 2 X e


----------



## phatlizard (28. Februar 2003)

Schön dass ihr zwei Spass habt ... ich seh nix ... !!! Nur rote Xe ... !!!


----------



## onespeed (28. Februar 2003)

armer phaty...   na ja, dafür trinken wir ja gleich einen zusammen  
ich hab mir erlaubt schon mal ne runde zu bestellen


----------



## phatlizard (28. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *armer phaty...   na ja, dafür trinken wir ja gleich einen zusammen
> ich hab mir erlaubt schon mal ne runde zu bestellen  *



18:20 Donnerstag mein Handy klingelt!

phaty: Hallo
andere Seite: humbapahumbapa
phaty: Hallo???
andere Seite: humbapahumbapa ... phaty ... humbapahumbapa ...!
phaty: (geht ein Licht auf) KOKO???
andere Seite: humbapahumbapa ...  humbapahumbapa ... phaty dat is so geil hier ...
phaty: Du volle Sau!
andere Seite: humbapahumbapa... ich freu mich so auf Morgen ...humbapahumbapa ...
phaty: ich hör nix!!!
andere Seite: humbapahumbapa...humbapahumbapa ...humbapahumbapa 
phaty: Bis morgen Koko!!!
andere Seite: humbapahumbapa...humbapahumbapa ...humbapahumbapa 

Dies war eine neue Folge aus der Serie: Telefonate, die die Welt nicht braucht ...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (28. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *@phaty, was willst jetzt mit dem esk? man die haben mir noch gefehlt diese tiere! sage nur farm der tiere!
> 
> joe *


 GEHTS NOCH ???? 
allet klar bei dir???


----------



## joe yeti (28. Februar 2003)

das is doch der ferdigmacher !!!

kugel vor lachen weicheinschweine!! oder eisenschweine?


----------



## phatlizard (28. Februar 2003)

Freitag der 28. Februar 2003 - der GBBC startet heute Nacht irgendwo in der Bonner Altstadt!

Viel Spass mit dem Fertigmacher - Basti ... !!!

Bis Sonntag - naja wir melden uns per Laptop von Unterwegs!


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich hasse die telekom....bei uns war 36 stunden telefon und dsl lahmgelegt warum auch immer.....bei keinem schwein im haus war das so nur bei uns *



Na,vielleicht kann Papa die Rechnungen,die du fabrizierst nicht mehr bezahlen

Oh mann, ich muß nüchtern werden, gleich kommen Itz, Phaty+Joe!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Altitude (28. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Oh mann, ich muß nüchtern werden, gleich kommen Itz, Phaty+Joe!
> 
> Gruß Koko *



Ich dacht, daß ist für einen Rheinländer in dieser "Phase" des Jahres eine "Mission Inpossible" 

Bis heut Abend...


----------



## rasaldul (28. Februar 2003)

@alle die, die am kommenden Wochenende nicht am GBBC im Rheinland teilnehmen können, um wenigstens ein bißchen von dem bevorstehenden Feeling mitzubekommen:GBBC-Härtetest 

btw: so wird sich Koko momentan auch noch fühlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (28. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> 
> btw: so wird sich Koko momentan auch noch fühlen  [/B]



Neeneee, das is kein richtiger Kölsch-Strahl, der hat eher so Wasserschneider-Format! Trotzdem geil...    

Also dann, viel Spaß im Rheinland 

Steinhummer (in der Diaspora)

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## roesli (28. Februar 2003)

..es nun endlich mit besseren Bildern geklappt hat, will ich mein neues liebstes Spielzeug doch dem Fertigmacher auch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## roesli (28. Februar 2003)

2


----------



## roesli (28. Februar 2003)

..zum Abschluss. Im Bastel-Thread im SSP-Forum kommen auch noch bessere Bilder hin.


----------



## lebaron (28. Februar 2003)

naja...da ich ja nun anscheinend der einzige hier bin .... in dioesm sinne also alleine zu hause, mache ich das was jeder kleine junge macht wenn er alleien zu hause ist, SPIELEN und sich mit sich selber unterhalten.....

basti: hey basti...
basti: ja?
basti: hast du grade jenny lopez und ihren geilen hintern auf mtv gesehen ?
basti: ja klar.......
basti: mann is die nett....
basti.....verdammt auf jeden, hach ja wird zeit das koko wieder was von der schnalle postet....


----------



## lebaron (28. Februar 2003)

basti: sag mal basti willst du denn nicht mal ein nettes bildchen posten?

basti: ja klar basti mach ich.......
basti: und was ist es?
basti: keine ahnung das hab ich vergessen !
basti: wie das ?
basti: ach dat is schon seit monaten auf meiner platte und wurde vor monaten für powerpostings gesammelt.....naja hier isset


----------



## lebaron (28. Februar 2003)

..basti?
ja basti?

was denn ?

es ist doch wieder ein tag vergangen oder?

ja stimmt.....

siehste ohne mich hätteste das fast vergessen


----------



## lebaron (28. Februar 2003)

ach ja hier noch mal ein bild von dem namenlosen da oben......

war es ein cunningham?....isch' wees 'et net.....

wer es rausfindet bekommt...........nicht nadine's nummer


----------



## lebaron (28. Februar 2003)

mensch basti...
ja basti?

basti dat kann kein cünni sein....dat hat doch muffen meen jung
stimmt basti, DANKE

naja hier noch ein nettes


----------



## lebaron (28. Februar 2003)

dann werden wir doch mal kucken was der herr wiesmann so in den letzten 10 jahren gemacht hat

hier das 93-er koxinga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (28. Februar 2003)

das koxinga 1 von 95


----------



## lebaron (28. Februar 2003)

und schließlich das hüscheste

das koxinga 3 von 97


----------



## lebaron (28. Februar 2003)

soooooo.und weil koko nihct da ist muss ich den jenny-faktor erhöhen....

naja....dann mal los


----------



## lebaron (28. Februar 2003)

mann mann mann basti findste net auch dat die tante sogar nen hübschen bauch hat?

ja basti stimmt


----------



## lebaron (28. Februar 2003)

huiiii....heute mal agressiv


----------



## lebaron (28. Februar 2003)

oder verwegen

so das war jenny für heute


----------



## MacB (28. Februar 2003)

Basti will nen Rennen ...


----------



## MacB (28. Februar 2003)

oder nur nen Power-Posting auf die

11111

?? 

CU
Mac


----------



## MacB (28. Februar 2003)

dann greif' zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (28. Februar 2003)

tja dann ist wohl die schnapszahl hiermt miene

GLÜCKWUNSCH BASTI


----------



## MacB (28. Februar 2003)

so sollte er aussehen ...


----------



## lebaron (28. Februar 2003)

auch wenn ich das bild schon mla gezeigt habe.....aber egal...

heute bin ich allleine zu hause also feiere ich mich selber


----------



## roesli (28. Februar 2003)

- he roesli, guck mal, der Basti ist auch allein!

- Tatsächlich!

- Willst ihm nicht ein wenig Gesellschaft leisten?

- Hmmm.... - ich hätt da noch ein Bild für ihn....

- Dann stell's doch mal rein!

- Mach ich gleich, dass er sieht, dass es nicht nur im dreckig geht:


----------



## roesli (28. Februar 2003)

für unsere Kleinen ein fettes, kleines Rad:


----------



## peppaman (28. Februar 2003)

na ihr einsamen.

da ich ja in köln wohne, fahre ich erst morgen runter zum gbbc.

hab also heute noch schön am schätzchen geschraubt. 
und dann läuft da auf pro7 der film "ClueLess" mit dem mädel aus dem Aerosmith-video....ist von 1995.

Ha und auf einmal ist da so ne college party....und zack stehen da die Mighty Mighty Bosstones auf der Bühne  

und später ist so´n sportfest....mit skate-wettbewerb...drumherum lauter stände....und direkt hinter den hauptdarstellern....
EIN STAND VON GT-BICYCLES MIT DEM BRAAAANDHEISSEN RTS!!!!

Fettes prod.-placement mann!!

Cool habsch gedacht...

so dass war mein beitrag...man sieht sich in Darmstadt? berlin?


@roesli
nach ersten suchaktionen schwant mir, dass ich die letzten knochen weggeworfen habe.... so´n shiit

@basti
ich hab übrigens noch ne orikinool "Metallican" (goldenes Blackalbum, t-shirt, video mit last caress und so live)
in neu!!

so, nun harret der ersten berichte aus Königswinter

alaaaaf  

andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *@basti
> ich hab übrigens noch ne orikinool "Metallican" (goldenes Blackalbum, t-shirt, video mit last caress und so live)
> in neu!!
> ...



redest du von einer fancan?
warst du mal im metallicafanclub....ansonsten bekommt man die nicht, und normaleeweise waren bei den fancans immer live bootlegs drin, oder redest du einfac nur von einer special edition des black albums ?
würdest du es hergeben?


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

mann basti ich kann dir ssagen..

was denn ?

ach basti der joe hat grade angerufen.....

und?

naja die haben da wie es scheint ne menge spaß.....nur gegröhle und gebrüll

die sind doch wahrscheinlich schon wieder alle voll wie die otter

tja basti....so is dat



*ROCK 'n' ROLL*


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

so oder so lhnlich dürfte es grade in bonn aussehen, beim koko daheim


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit eher so:


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

männers wenn ihr in bponn alle schon SO ausseht dann mach ich mir sorgen


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

upps bild vergessen


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

naja aber so lange ihr diesen bliick drauf habt und auf SOWAS sitzt sei euch verziehen


----------



## go-dirt (1. März 2003)

> auch wenn ich das bild schon mla gezeigt habe.....aber egal...
> 
> heute bin ich allleine zu hause also feiere ich mich selber



naja, mit sonem lausigen sprung sich selber feiern? 
  

bmx.nils


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

wenn ihr das ganze bier von oben getrunken habt einen blick drauf habt wie der typ da oben und mit einem radel wie diesem fahrt....dann habt ihr das licht gesehen......


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

und hier mal der neue metalica bassist rob trujillo im closeup

hier noch für den fürsten der finsternis ozzy osbourne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

mensch basti...hier ist ja heute net viel los...

aber die soko koko is ja jetzt online mal sehen was die machen


----------



## SOKO_KOKO (1. März 2003)

Nach extrem feuchter Nacht im Rheinischen Karneval kam es in der Nähe der ehemaligen Bundeshauptstadt Bonn zum ersten Lauf des GBBC!

Schön war's, hart war's, lang war's ... ein gebrochener Ellenbogen war zu vermelden - gute Besserung Thomas!!!

1. Platz - Fliege (Aachen)
2. Platz - Stign (Belgien)
3. Platz - PDa (Eisenschweinkader Berlin)

Gruppenbild mit Schweinen!

Das ESK könnte sich heute Abend noch erheblich verkleinern, da die Aussenposten West mit dem Gedankespielen die Stammmannschaft Ost wegen totaler Party-Verweigerung abzusetzen! Allerdings wird dem Kader heute Nacht eine Chance zur Rehabilitierung eingeräumt!


Hella ... ääähmm ... Aaaalaf

Die SOKOKOKO


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

na dann von dieser stelle aus ersteinmal glückwunsch an die platzierten ! 

@esk.......haltet zusammen, feiert, feiert wie es echte schweine tun

@soko
siehe esk...also in ounkto feiern, beim rest mach ich mir keine sorgen. und dann werd ich mal auf weitere berichte und bilder ....dingsbums.....gespannt sein


----------



## Coffee (1. März 2003)

Alaaaaaaaaf, und helauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

bin wieder mit allen heilen Kochen wieder da ;-)) Wollt ich Euch nur schnell mal mitteilen. Mehr infos und vielelicht auch Bildchen gibt es dann evtel schon morgen.

Leider haben wir (mein Mann und ich)zuhause eine schlimme Nachricht erfahren ;-( Der beste Freund meines Mannes ist plötzlich verstorben. Krebs + Aids. Nicht lustig. wir sind sehr sehr traurig ;-(

Das schlimme daran ist. Das die Beerdigung schon war ;-(


coffee


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

mein beileid

ich hoffe trotzdem auf bilder und die tatsache dass der urlaub gut war


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

ein telefonat das die welt nicht braucht:


koko's handy .....anruf an basti....

stimme unidentifizierbar....

gerede, gelaber, getöse, geschreie, party, gedingsbumse, was weis ich verstanden hab ich jeden falls keinen ton außer ein kurzes "BAAAAAASTI" und ein "TSCHÜß"......

naja was soll ich da schon sagen außer.....ich verstehe nix


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

......zeigen

so wie dieses

das ist ja noch ansehnlich


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

codename blackbird


----------



## Joerg (1. März 2003)

Der Koko wollte Dir nurmal zeigen wie schon der kölsche Karneval sein kann - auch wenn Du am Telefon nix verstanden hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

noch ein dezentes


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

mist auch da war wieder diese geile schwarze xtr.......

naja hier noch ein echtes prachtexemplar!


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

sollte man eher über nen größeren rahmen nachdenken


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

..........PULSe


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

und der pulse schlägt höher


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

und höher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg (1. März 2003)

....mach ma langsam man kommt ja gar nicht so schnell mit dem Bildergucken nach...


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

bis er wieder schlagartig fällt


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

und damit uns hier nihct vor lauter alu und farben schlecht wird hier mal wieder was fü's auge


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

mensch basti

ja basti?

basti.....das war wieder ein tag.....!

wieso?

naja seit langem mal wieder VIEL rad gefahren 

und?

naja basti..ich hab halt gemerkt dat ich sleten so ein konditions und technik defizit hatte wie diesen winter

tja basti da heist es arbeiten !

stimmt basti du hast recht



*warum zur hölle will dieses komische board auf dem meine tastatur liegt nicht mehr richtig einrasten?*


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2003)

mann basti.......gleich ist es soweit!

was ist wie weit?

na gleich du weist schon....

ach so ja stimmt


----------



## lebaron (2. März 2003)

es ist wieder ein tag weniger







und damit sagt basti gute nacht john boy.....!
gute nacht....
...nacht.....
schlaf gut........
....ja du auch....


----------



## Coffee (2. März 2003)

...hier nun ein Bild aus dem Urlaub. Das war nach einem vollen Skitag ;-))


----------



## oropeza (2. März 2003)

...so doll? So Gesicht würde ich bei Schneeregen und null Sicht machen


----------



## Coffee (2. März 2003)

Hey, ich habe in die Sonne geschaut, da kneifft man die Augen zu ;-)) Udn wie geschrieben nach einem VOLLEN SKitag. dh. um 9 am Lift und so um 16.30 wieder runter vom Berg ;-))

Schnee und Skifahren war super.

coffee


----------



## DocSnyder (2. März 2003)

@coffee: in welchem Skigebiet warst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (2. März 2003)

@ Doc,

ich war 1 Woche in Saalbach Hinterklemm. Der Schnee war NOCH super. Wobei man die letzten 2 Tage schon echt gemerkt hat, das es dringend schneien sollte. Temperaturen lagen so bei -1 - + 5 Grad ;-) Also sehr sehr angenehm. In Leogang waren die Pisten super Prepariert, udn auch in Hinterklemm.

Grüße coffee


----------



## peppaman (2. März 2003)

peppaman ist wieder zu haus....und muß feststellen das er beim gruppenbild natürlich RUNTERGUCKT  


ansonsten...seit gespannt auf die vernichtenden urteile des ESK über Nighlife-Bonn


@alte classic-er
so schlimm ist der Live-Fertigmacher gar nicht  

seit gegrüßt 

andreas

im hintergrund das gbbc-tape.....


----------



## kAos (2. März 2003)

MMMMOIE!

kAos is ebenfallz bäck.

@peppa: wie lang ward ihr denn noch dran?  

gruss an alle!

mfg sebastian *mitleichtemzieheninderschädeldeckeundheiterbiswolkigvollekanneaussenboxenjeah*


ps: auf wunsch der fertigmacher ein kleines pornobildchen.. alles so schön bunt...hehe


----------



## rasaldul (2. März 2003)

Ladies and Gentleman, der 1.Lauf zum GBBC 2003 ist vorbei - und es war richtig geil! 
Es wurde gefahren (logisch), gefeiert, gefachsimpelt (ohne Ende) und Unmengen gedigicamt - soviel das spätestens morgen der IBC-Server platzen müsste  .

Gruß und Dank an Martin, den ESK, Bastian und Matthias, Onespeed, Itz, Phaty, Koko,......und alle die dieses Wochenende so richtig gut machten 

Hier nur mal ein kleines Häppchen - IMHO ein Bild das alles Positive dieses Events vereint und mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## Coffee (2. März 2003)

Na denn Prost Jungs. Hoffe Ihr habt schön gefeiert.  Ich lasse meine Pappnase diesen Fasching ausfallen ;-( Irgendwie ist die Stimmung seit Samstag down ;-(

immernochtraurige coffee


----------



## peppaman (2. März 2003)

so, und bevor ich meinen tacho resette, lasse ich euch noch an peppamans "leistung" teilhaben

-Strecke: 26,23km

- V-durchschnitt: 13,9 km/h

-Fahr(ohne Quatsch-)Zeit: 1:53:08 h

- V-Max: 58 km/h


leider nur´n sigma...die hm´s muß jemand anders liefern


groovy baby 

andreas


----------



## peppaman (2. März 2003)

der itz is aach scho haam ´kumme


----------



## itz (2. März 2003)

Viiiiiiiiiiiivaaaaaaaaaaa Kolania ....  
Oder auch ne wat war dat schön, sooowas ha t die Welt noch nich jesehen ...... 
Und ich hab ein knallrotes Singlespeed, denn so ein Singlespeed ist ....

Ich könnt ja noch viel mehr schreiben, denn bis der ganze Restallohol weg is könnte es noch ein paar Tage dauern...
Deswegen noch mal ganz kurz auf den Punkt gebracht.

ES WAR SO GEIL  

Ach und Marc du hast da eben noch den Jan aka Dr. Feelgood aka the Rodenz vergessen!!!

P.S Hoffe alle sind gut Heim gekommen oder tuen dies in nächster Zeit noch.

Bis Denne Itzi


----------



## itz (2. März 2003)

Ja ich weiss zwar nich wie, aber ich bin jetzt wieder z'Hause ... S'Jule sei dank  ... irgendwie fehlen mir die verkleideten Menschen auf der Strasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (2. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Ach und Marc du hast da eben noch den Jan aka Dr. Feelgood aka the Rodenz vergessen!!!
> *



Yup, es sind auch noch andere ungenannt geblieben: SORRY! 
Aber hier isser, der offizielle GBBC-Notarzt und am-Checkpoint-mit-Bier-Verpfleger  und insofern hat er auch einen Solo-Auftritt im Fertigmacher verdient


----------



## Altitude (2. März 2003)

Es war ein geiles Wochenende und es war ein Ehre mit euch zu radeln und zu saufen (obwohl ich etwas passiver beim Saufen war)...

Ich bin auch stolz daruf, mit erhobenen Hauptes und tragender Weise als letzter das Ziel erreicht zu haben....

Die Abfahrt vom Petersberg war zu Fuß schon schön, aber wäre sicherlich ohne Platten der Hit geworden...

Gladys geht wieder besser - danke der Nachfrage...


Grüße an alle aktiven und passiven Karneval-Chaos-Teilnhemer...

Alex

@Coffee: Welcome home und kann dich verstehen!

@El: Tag der Arbeit!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. März 2003)

SEEEEEERRRVUUUSSSSSS::::::

Wir lieben das Leben die Liebe und die Lust....

Oh mann, langsam kann ich wieder klar denken.

Vielen Dank für das geile WE!!

@rikman und rob: Irgendwann fliegt man immer das erste Mal raus

Ach keine Ahnung, ich bin noch gar nicht schreibfähig...und morgen ist eh Rosenmontag, da lohnt sich das nüchtern werden gar nicht...also Prost!!!

Gruß koko


----------



## eL (2. März 2003)

und zwar pünktlichst 18hundert  und gesund und munter ;-))
@MartinM es war genial  vielen dank für alles
@Aldi  kanns kaum erwarten
@Coffee Beileid aber das leben geht weiter
@Marc ey alder isch sagte doch die bilder müssen erst zensiert werden  würd mich über die gesammelten pic´s der frangen auf CD freuen.


----------



## phatlizard (2. März 2003)

Vier Berliner Eisenschweine und Long Dong Silver ... !


----------



## phatlizard (2. März 2003)

Der SOKO-Webmaster im Nachtgewand - ... "... er fährt ein knallrotes Singlespeed ...!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (2. März 2003)

kölle alaf

ich love das malleschwein!


----------



## phatlizard (2. März 2003)

Berliner Schnauze trifft "de jute Kölsche Art ...!"

Rikman und Koko an der Verpflegungsstelle!


----------



## joe yeti (2. März 2003)

esk esk esk


----------



## phatlizard (2. März 2003)

Peppaman ... !


----------



## phatlizard (2. März 2003)

Und ich sag noch: keine Billyboys als Schläuche benutzen ... aber nee ... !!!


----------



## phatlizard (2. März 2003)

Der Patient kann schon wieder flüssige Nahrung zu sich nehmen ...

Koko und Onespeed beim Austausch von Zärtlichkeiten


----------



## peppaman (2. März 2003)

mmh hab lange nicht so´n gutes profil von mir gesehen....

die kamera scheint tatsächlich ihr geld wert zu sein  

natürlich nur in den richtigen händen 

meeeehr foddooos

als erster zu hause sein ist ganz schön zermürbent 

@coffee
auch von mir noch alles gute,...hab so überschwenglich in deinem ssp-thread gepostet...kopf hoch!....und fotos gucken 

peppaman


----------



## rasaldul (2. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *@Marc ey alder isch sagte doch die bilder müssen erst zensiert werden  würd mich über die gesammelten pic´s der frangen auf CD freuen. *



Hey EL,
ich hab´ noch ein Bildchen von´ner Pinkelpause von Dir  , das poste ich natürlich nicht! Das mit der CD hab´ ich mit dem netten, jungen und vertrauenswürdigen Mann hier unten schon abgemacht ...........


----------



## eL (2. März 2003)

wer hat eigentlich die Bilder des absolut individuellsten SS mit der riesendose im rahmendreieck gemacht????? bitte mir mal ne kopie zusenden denn ich habs echt verpeilt das selbst zu fotografieren!!! Marc? Whoa? ik brauch dat bildken´s


----------



## rasaldul (2. März 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (2. März 2003)

endlich hat das teil auch sinn!

rahmen blau usw........


----------



## eL (2. März 2003)

dazu fällt mir nur der werbespruch von camelbak ein ;-) "Hydrate or Die"  werde mich sofort an die herstellung eines passenden Dosenhalters machen......




p.s. suche 150er innenlager 4kant ;-)


----------



## joe yeti (2. März 2003)

150 er achse!!

joe


----------



## eL (2. März 2003)

hey joe kannste die schleichwerbung von der berliner plasteverarbeitungsbude wegphotoshopen!!!!


----------



## lebaron (2. März 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH................



...................isch'krisch 'nen hals......

*schüttelt sich*

so jetzt bin ich wieder da.......der musste mal kurz raus sonst hätte ich wieder was geschrieben das in endlosen diskussionen ausgeartet wäre

naja wie dem auch sei die ersten bilder vom karnevalkaos sind ja soch schon SEEEEEEEHR vielversprechend........bin gespannt was da noch kommt


----------



## phatlizard (2. März 2003)

och Basti hat der liebe Onkel El Dich wieder geärgert ... ???

Der böse böse Onkel ... 

phaty
leider immer noch kein Soulcraft!


----------



## rasaldul (2. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> 
> p.s. suche 150er innenlager 4kant ;-) *



El, da hilft nur das RaceFace SignatureDH in 148mm ISIS mit 100mm Einbaumaß - allerdings befürchte ich das Deinem blauen Bomber dann das Tretlagergehäuse abfällt  

Marc
zumGlück nicht auch noch ein Bontrager


----------



## eL (2. März 2003)

id´worx 
ok is nen insider .....soll er auch bleiben


----------



## joe yeti (2. März 2003)

klar das trettlagergehaüse wird verlängert! das kleben wir mit bauschaumrein!!  



ps: das is kein insiderwitz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (2. März 2003)

falls ihr von vernunft-hardtails mit firmtech-gedöns redet...


da könnt ich jedesmal .... 

ausser es fährt vorher dieses "transalp"-reynolds-bike von heavy tools, vorbei. mit caneCreek-stütze und hochgestelltem syntace-vario  

wie geschmacklos kann man ein hardtail eigentlich ab werk aufbauen...?

aber zurück zur gbbc-auswertung

gruß
peppaman


----------



## peppaman (2. März 2003)

los leude rüber! rüber zum ssp-forum.

der martin hat gepostet!!!


----------



## Marcus (2. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *los leude rüber! rüber zum ssp-forum.
> 
> der martin hat gepostet!!! *



Genau, sonst mach ich den Thread hier zu! 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Martin M (2. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *los leude rüber! rüber zum ssp-forum.
> 
> der martin hat gepostet!!! *



War aber nichts wirklich Wichtiges  
Na, wo ich schon mal hier was schreibe: Goil wars, ich freu mich immer noch, und für mich war es eine Veranstaltung in würdiger Nachfolge von Todtnau! 
Leider haben nicht alle Spelunken in Bonn mit der sagenumwobenen Lokalität im unserem liebsten Schwarzwalddorf mithalten können, aber da war unser (und Kokos) Einfluß leider begrenzt.

Mein Rad ist immer noch nicht geputzt, und ich habe wieder mal ein paar wirklich supernette bikeverrückte Leute kennengelernt!
Und auch noch ein Lob an meine "Pensionsgäste": Spülmaschine einräumen könnt ihr wirklich 1a! 

Besonderes erwähnen möchte ich noch
- Spliff und Alti für ihre Bemühungen ums leibliche Wohl! Danke!
- sowie alle, die für die wirklich nette und lustige und entspannte Stimmung gesorgt haben. Man, haben wir gelacht! 



Bis demnächst!


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

... - Hose voll!

Itz gibt alles!


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Genau, sonst mach ich den Thread hier zu!
> ...



Knie nieder - Ungläubiger ...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (3. März 2003)

oder hatte er doch dünnpfiff vom kölle??



    


kölle alaf


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *oder hatte er doch dünnpfiff vom kölle??
> 
> 
> ...



noch näher und mir wird schlecht ...


----------



## joe yeti (3. März 2003)

mach mal ricky dann hetze ich kokos killerkater auch dich!

   


frage mal koko und phaty wie der drauf is!!


----------



## joe yeti (3. März 2003)

wenn du möchstest!!


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)




----------



## Altitude (3. März 2003)

die Filme sind im Labor, die Nikon wurde dekonterminiert...die Woche kann beginnen...

sach mal Phaty hattes Du Schaum vorm Mund beim Knipsen oder hat KOKO wieder mit seinem ALT rumgeschspritzt...

zum Freitag-Abend...

Eine Scheune voller geilerSingelspeeder und ein paar Kästen Bier mehr braucht ein Eisenschwein nicht zum Glücklich werden...habe ich festgestellt...war ein sehr cooles Opening...

@ Martin M
Danke für Speiß und Trank...


----------



## Coffee (3. März 2003)

Hallo Ihr lieben ;-)

habe nun aufmerksam alle Eure Berichte und Fotos begutachtet und muss sagen, ein kleinbischen neidisch bin ich schon ;-) Nicht auf die Sauferei, nein darauf das ich nicht die Gelegenheit hatte Euch alle mal persönlich jetzt kennen zu lernen ;-)

Naja die nächste Gelegenheit kommt bestimmt gelle *gg*

Grüßle aus einem verregneten Nürnberg

coffee


----------



## Altitude (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hallo Ihr lieben ;-)
> Naja die nächste Gelegenheit kommt bestimmt gelle *gg*
> 
> ...



Sicherlich...

Komisch, in Fürth scheint die Sonne...


----------



## Coffee (3. März 2003)

@ Alti,

das die Fürther immer aus der Reihe tanzen müssen  

coffee


----------



## Coffee (3. März 2003)

Versprochen ist Versprochen ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (3. März 2003)

und noch eines ;-))


----------



## Altitude (3. März 2003)

Und ich dachte immer in Närnberch gibt es nur Tristesse und Lethargie...

Und - wann gehen wir fahren???

(Ich muß für Darmstadt trainieren....)


----------



## Coffee (3. März 2003)

..noch eines...


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

Das "Manchmal-möcht-ich-schon-gerne-in-Californien-leben"-Bild der Woche ...


----------



## ibislover (3. März 2003)

hier un dphaty wär´ im himmel!   







gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

Phil willst Du  meinen frühzeitigen Tod??? Ach wie schön ...

Hier noch ein Foto für Joe und Koko's Kater ... !

Nice Pussy ...


----------



## Altitude (3. März 2003)

Genau das Richtige nach dem Wochenende...


----------



## DerAlex (3. März 2003)

@phaty
Was ist das denn für eine Gabel im MattChester?


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *@phaty
> Was ist das denn für eine Gabel im MattChester? *



Alex Du Gabel-Junkie ... !

Ich glaub eine McMahon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## go-dirt (3. März 2003)

will einer eine solche gabel haben?   

nils


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

@Coffee: es gibt ja eine schöne Tradition beim Singlespeeden: Das Rad braucht einen Namen!

Ich hätte da einen Vorschlag für Deine Porno-Maschine!


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

Alex Du sollst ja auch einen schönen Tag haben ... !


----------



## joe yeti (3. März 2003)

ok die gabel is porno, aber AB &% KG NICHT FAHRBAR DAS IS TI!!

GRÜSSE JOE


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ok die gabel is porno, aber AB &% KG NICHT FAHRBAR DAS IS TI!!
> 
> GRÜSSE JOE *



Alex wiegt halb so viel wie Du ... ! Der darf das fahren!


----------



## joe yeti (3. März 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *    *



Das ist ein halber Joe ... !!!


----------



## joe yeti (3. März 2003)

suchst du streit?????

sag nur


----------



## Altitude (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *suchst du streit?????
> 
> sag nur    *



Klasse - das neue Rahmenprogramm für Darmstadt:

Abends 20.00 im Burghof - der Kampf der Titanen


----------



## joe yeti (3. März 2003)

wir kämpfen mit perperoni- gabel !


----------



## Altitude (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *wir kämpfen mit perperoni- gabel !
> 
> 
> *



Ich würd Leftys nehmen - ist stylischer

Und zwischen den Runden wird es ein gepflegtes "Aristokraten-Tossen" geben...  

@Basti
Wie hoch ist eigentlich Dein CW-Wert????


----------



## joe yeti (3. März 2003)

mal wieder ein bike von kölle

one-one geil!


----------



## joe yeti (3. März 2003)

und pauls ohne ende

geil


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> @Basti
> Wie hoch ist eigentlich Dein CW-Wert???? *




was?hä?


----------



## Hellspawn (3. März 2003)

sachtema, wo ich hier was von Darmstädtern les.
Gehört einem von euch das komische schwarze Bike mit dem Rohloff Speedhub, das da manchma an der Uni steht?
Oder das Klein Singlespeed?


----------



## andy1 (3. März 2003)

wo genau steht es immer ? Lichtwiese ? oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

Die Amis wundern sich, wo dieser seltsam goldige Rahmen herkommt ... 

Gab es den nur in Europa? Ich hab den durchaus öfter gesehen!


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

das war die teamversion!

SEHR RARES TEIL.......aber auch hier im forum vertreten


----------



## ibislover (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Die Amis wundern sich, wo dieser seltsam goldige Rahmen herkommt ...
> 
> Gab es den nur in Europa? Ich hab den durchaus öfter gesehen!
> ...



war doch ne sonderlackierung für bike action bzw. fürs schwalbe racing team.


gruss,
phil


----------



## ibislover (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *das war die teamversion!
> 
> SEHR RARES TEIL.......aber auch hier im forum vertreten *



gab es ganz normal zu kaufen.
nicht besonders rar also.

gruss,
phil


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> war doch ne sonderlackierung für bike action bzw. fürs schwalber racing team.
> ...



aslo doch ne teamversion......

wusst ich doch das da was mit nem team war


----------



## ibislover (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> was?hä? *



der gute altitude will dich tossen.
deshallb möchte er deinen luftwiderstand (cw wert) wissen!  

gute landung,
phil


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

.......... JENNY


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

.....die gewissheit dat et wieder ein tag weniger ist






R.I.P. CLIFF


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> der gute altitude will dich tossen.
> ...




.......silence is golden.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.....die gewissheit dat et wieder ein tag weniger ist
> 
> 
> ...



Basti ich hoffe der ist nicht auch noch am Leben - wie Jimmy Deaton!??

Basti wird nicht geworfen, der wird besoffen gemacht und nackt in der Darmstädter Innenstadt ausgesetzt! 

Phaty
offizieller Folter-Wart der SOKOKOKO


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

nee nee großer keine angst der ist wirklich tot,

und weil ich in erzähllaune bin hier die geschichte dazu

metallica waren 87 oder 89 auf tour durch schweden, und auf eisiger straße ist der tourbus von der straße abgekommen, cliff war der einzige der im bett (hinten im bus) gelegen hatte alle anderen waren am zechen.

der buss file einen kleinen hang hinunter durch irgendeinen zufall wurde cliff aus dem bus geschleudert und der bus landete auf ihm.

ende vom lied cliff hat jetzt seinen eigenen stein irgendwo uin der schwedischen einöde und james hetfield, der frontmann hätte vor wut beinahe den busfahrer gekillt.

und somit schloss sich das kapitel um eines der größten bass-genies aller zeiten!


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

nakelich inna darmstädter innen stadt...GEIL

das wird ein fest und wie die jungen damen da erst glotzen werden

ich nackt im darm..........LOL


----------



## eL (3. März 2003)

-einer der tosst....den alti den kenn ich persönlich und der macht das auch
-einer der getosst wird....den basti den kennt keiner und wir fragen uns alle schon ob es ihn wirklich gibt oder ob kennendehl nen 2ten account hat um in den fertigmacher zu kommen


----------



## rasaldul (3. März 2003)

basti, der unfall war irgendwann im september ´86, das müsstest du als die-hard-metallica-fan doch wissen 

zumindest stimmt der rest so in etwa


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *basti, der unfall war irgendwann im september ´86, das müsstest du als die-hard-metallica-fan doch wissen
> 
> zumindest stimmt der rest so in etwa *


sept. 86?

sicher


warte ich schaue nach......ich lass mich ja da gerne eines besseren belehren
die stry ist so original, quelle: james hetfield in irgendeinem vh-1 interview von '99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

mensch marc stimmt

27. 6. 1986

verdammt....naja mit toten menschen hab ich das ja nicht so anscheinend...erst jimmy, jetzt cliff....aber der ist wenigstens tot, LEIDER


----------



## joe yeti (3. März 2003)

der bast wird nicht geworfen und den bast gibt es !

und ihr werdet den bast noch kennen lernen!

ich sage nur kennen lernen!


joe


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

und damit jeder weis von wem wir reden hier ist der mann nochmal


----------



## Hellspawn (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *wo genau steht es immer ? Lichtwiese ? oder ? *




nee, Alexanderstrasse.
Hm, ich glaub, den Typ mit dem Schlingelspeeder hab ich sogar ma gesehn, der hatte son grün-weisses Licher Trikot an...


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *....den basti den kennt keiner und wir fragen uns alle schon ob es ihn wirklich gibt oder ob kennendehl nen 2ten account hat um in den fertigmacher zu kommen  *



Langsam keimt in mir der Verdacht auf, dass Du Basti noch mehr liebst als Coffee und Cannonbabe - jetzt mach ich mir aber echt Sorgen um Dich ... !!!


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

> Nach dem Konzert am Freitag, 26. September, in Stockholm war der Bus auf dem Weg zu der nächsten Stadt. Etwas nach 6 Uhr morgens am Samstag auf einer gott-verlassenen Autobahn kam einer der beiden Tourbusse von der Fahrbahn ab, rammte gegen eine Leitplanke, kippte und fiel in einen Graben. Die ersten Minuten waren Minuten der Verwirrung, Lars hatte ein paar gebrochenen Knochen am Fuß, der Tournee-Manager kugelte sich die Schulter aus. Doch das schlimmste passierte direkt als der Bus gegen die Leitplanken rammte: Cliff Burton flog durch den Ruck aus dem Fenster, danach rollte der Bus über ihn und er starb sofort. Der wohl am meisten begabte Metal-Bassist aller Zeiten, er war tot. Angeblich weil der Fahrer über eine eisige Stelle gefahren sei, doch konnte man keine eisige Stelle finden. James Hetfield sagte 7 Jahre später über den Unfall: "Ich sah, wie der Bus auf ihm lag. Ich sah, wie seine Beine an der Seite herausguckten. Ich erinnere mich, wie der Busfahrer versuchte die Wolldecke unter ihm wegzuziehen, damit andere Leute die zum Wärmen gebrauchten konnten. Ich schrie ihn an, 'Don't ****ing do that!'. Ich war soweit den den Typen zu töten. Ich weiß nicht, ob er besoffen war oder eine Verletzung hatte. Alles was ich wusste war, dass er den Bus gefahren hat und Cliff jetzt nicht mehr lebt".
> Die Band kehrte nach San



hier die quelle von metallicafan.de

ist nicht ganz der wortlaut von vh-1 aber fast das gleiche.....


----------



## joe yeti (3. März 2003)

wenn das stimmt was phaty sagt!

was sich leibt das neckt sich!

können wir in darmstadt mit der verlobung rechnen?!


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

So Basti, damit Du jetzt auch mal was lernst stelle ich Dir mal den besten Bassisten der Welt vor! Nicht, dass Du noch glaubst, die Metal-Tieftöner wären die grössten Künstler von allen ... !  







Jaco Pastorius


----------



## eL (3. März 2003)

never


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

das glaube ich dir gerne nur wäre lausch-material sehr gut....ferndiagnose ist da fehl am platz.......

by the way natürlich gibt es eine menge guter musiker, die nicht nur metal spielen, gitarristen, bassisten, drummer weniger (oder ich kenne keine)

andere gute gitarristen, die ich persönlich auch sehr gut finde

SATRIANI
HENDRIX(auch wenn es ab und an ganz schönes gejaule ist)
SANTANA (solange der den mund nicht aufmacht)
CLAPTON (für mich einer der ganz großen)

naja drummer .....kenn ich nur wenige  und noch weniger gute

auf jeden fall dabei lars ulrich, der typ von guns'n roses und natürlich der von den stones (dessen name mir grade nicht einfällt)

bei den bassisten kenn ich ganz wenige, aber ichweis wo mir das bassgezupfe gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeldDerArbeit (3. März 2003)

Wie Phaty?!


Was geht?!Ich dachte, der hier wär´ der beste Bassist aller Zeiten - kann mich noch an Deine Predigt erinnern.


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

Sting ist nicht der beste Bassist der Welt - Sting ist Gott!!!


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

weiterhin topgitarristen wie ich finde:

eddy van halen(van Halen), slash gilby(G'n'R), jimmy page(Led Zep.), und natürlich kirk hammett(metallica)

ach ja und mir is der name vom stones drummer eingefallen
CHARLIE WATTS

und naja 

ansonsten.....basser?


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (3. März 2003)

*Preiset den Herrn, preiset den Herrn!!!*


----------



## Hellspawn (3. März 2003)

Mister Brian May (Queen)


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.....basser? *



Paul McCartney
Mark King
Flea
Jack Bruce
Rod (Ärzte)
Tony Levin
Helmut Hattler
Alain Caron
Victor Wooten (!!!)

Tja Basti - musst noch viel lernen, aber wir kriegen Dich schon gross!!!

Held:


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Paul McCartney
> ...



stimmt an die beiden hätte ich ja auch noch denken können an olle paule und die rote chili schote mit der socke auf'm lümmel


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (3. März 2003)

fährt Brian May nicht ein Bontrager ?!


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellspawn _
> *Mister Brian May (Queen)  *



stimmt der ist auch klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> stimmt an die beiden hätte ich ja auch noch denken können an olle paule und die rote chili schote mit der socke auf'm lümmel *


----------



## Pan (3. März 2003)

...

Stevie Ray Vaughan - The Essential!!!
Mark Stevens - as I remember him best!!!

Passt zwar nicht ganz hier hin, aber was solls:

Endlich ist er fertig, der gute alte Fender 62er Precision Bass. Welch eine Faszination können doch "alte" Dinge ausüben wenn man bedenkt dass im IT- oder Bike-Bereich das Equipment bereits nach wenigen Monaten veraltet ist. Nachdem der Preci paar Jährchen in seinem Gigbag verbracht hatte ohne gespielt zu werden, ist er jetzt ready und wie ! (*stolz, stolz, stolz, stolz, stolz, stolz, stolz, stolz, stolz*) 
Beim ersten Einstöpseln stellte ich fest, dass ein Wackelkontakt an der Output-Klinkenbuchse war, also fix ein Lötgerät gekauft und die Kabelverbindung neu gelötet, später stellt sich allerdings heraus, dass lediglich die Schraubverbindung lose war und dadurch diese Kontaktschwierigkeiten aufgetereten sind.  *shameonme*
Nebenbei bemerkt, hab ich ihm noch ein paar neue Saiten spendiert, was Vernünftiges schlägt beim Bass direkt mit ca. 30 Euro zu buche.  
Dann hatte sich der Hals übelst verzogen, war soweit aber kein Problem. Schrittweise hab` ich den Trussrod nachgezogen - mit dem Ziel eine möglichst niedrige Saitenlage zu bekommen - bis der Hals wieder optimal in Form war. Nun hat der 62er Precision die blöde Eigenschaft, dass die Halsstabeinstellschraube nur zugänglich ist, wenn der Hals vom Korpus abgebaut wird. Also ran an die Feile und Schleifpapier und fix einen Zugang in den Korpus gefräst, das ganze nachher schön mit Lack versiegelt, einen Tagl ang trocknen lassen und fertig. Ist richtig sauber geworden, ein Instrumentenbauer hätte es auch nicht besser machen können. Desweiteren hab ich einen Shim (2 inches * 1/2 inch) hinten in der Halsausfräsung des Korpus gelegt, um den Halswinkel zu optimieren. Das Sustain ist zwar jetzt minimal geringer als vorher aber immer noch ausreichend vorhanden. Der Klang ist jetzt nicht mehr so drahtig aber nicht immer vermeidbare Spielgeräusche insbesondere auf der E- (ich hab` ne 110er) und A-Saite sind jetzt fast gänzlich verschwunden. Die Saitenlage beträgt jetzt weniger als 2 mm (gemessen am 12. Bund von Oberkante Bundstäbchen zur Unterkante der Saiten) und da schnarrt nix , einfach nur geil !!! 
Demnächst kriegt er noch ein paar neue Pickups spendiert, wahrscheinlich Seymour Duncan QuarterPounds und einen anderen Kondensator vor den Ton-Poti gelötet, um dessen Wirkungsgrad zu verändern/ optimieren. 

Warum erzähl ich das eigentlich ? Weiß isch auch nisch ...


----------



## yedi mind trix (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *das glaube ich dir gerne nur wäre lausch-material sehr gut....ferndiagnose ist da fehl am platz.......
> 
> by the way natürlich gibt es eine menge guter musiker, die nicht nur metal spielen, gitarristen, bassisten, drummer weniger (oder ich kenne keine)
> ...



nur so damit ihr nicht total dem mainstream verfallt!

bester gitarero: vernom reid ->living color
auch sehr guter gitarero: tom morello-> rage against the machine
drummer: mike bordin->faith no more, ozzy o
sean reinert->death, cynic + more
und der beste basser: les claypool -> primus

und lars ulrich ist einer der schlechtesten drummer überhaupt. wer metallica schon mal live gehört hat bevor sie famous wurden weiß dass lars kein bißchen takt halten kann, absolute grotte

sorry le...


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

und ich dachte wenn ich rede versteht man nur bahnhof

respekt wer so viel ahnung von seinem instrument hat..ich hab kein wort verstanden, kann mir aber grob vorstellen worum es ging.........naja auch egal


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yedi mind trix _
> *
> 
> nur so damit ihr nicht total dem mainstream verfallt!
> ...



Was Du so alles weisst!!!! Unglaublich ...  
An Selbstbewusstsein fehlt es Dir ja wenigstens nicht ...!
Aber immerhin bin ich jetzt erleuchtet! 

phaty
ROFLOL


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yedi mind trix _
> *
> 
> und lars ulrich ist einer der schlechtesten drummer überhaupt. wer metallica schon mal live gehört hat bevor sie famous wurden weiß dass lars kein bißchen takt halten kann, absolute grotte
> ...



aaaahhhhhhhhhh ja-................neee ich enthalte mich....

lars kicks motherf***ing ass

alles andere sind muttis oder müssen götter sein, den lars ist der king und sein drumgespiele ist FÜR mich DAS melodiöseste und rhythmischste und ausgefeilteste und detailreicheste was es gibt

höre dir einmal das and justice for all an, am besten mit gut nach außen abgedichteten kopfhörer und LAUT und du weist wovon ich rede, und dass lars bevor sie famous wurden ab und an mal nicht den rhythm halten konnte ......tja mein süßer einfache erklärung ALKOHOL....dem haben die jungs anfang der achtziger IMMER gefröhnt und da ist es nicht verwunderlich wenn man sich mal verspielt und/oder den text vergisst.......

so viel dazu von mir UND MEINER MEINUNG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

by the way die von dir aufgezählten bands halte ich allesamt für dreck

vorsicht DAS WAR WIEDER MEINE MEINUNG


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

@phaty........n geiles neues bike hast du ja jetzt ein sogenanntes 

ICH-SCHENK-ES-BASTI.......immer diese kantenklatscher


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

habt jetzt schon mal präventiv angst

basti war wieder bilder sammeln, der klein-japan ordner ist zwar noch nicht leer aber ich habe noch neue ordner angelegt....mit wirklich SCHÖNEN BIKES


----------



## Staabi (3. März 2003)

Hmm,

sehr guter Bassist:

Stanley Clark 





Schade nur, das er Scientologe ist...

Guter Drummer:

Billy Cobham






Die Band mit der meiner Meinung nach aktuell größten Ansammlung begnadeter Musiker:

Tool

Nebenbei, Phaty, bist Du Dir sicher, das eine Dia Compe 987 Bremse eine adequate Verzögerungshilfe darstellt?

Grüße, 

Michael, der heute bei German viel ärmer geworden wäre wenn er denn genug Geld zur Verfügung gehabt hätte


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

... weil ich doch 29er und Dropbars so mag ... !


----------



## peppaman (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Paul McCartney
> ...




geil, du hast tony levin genannt 

der und manu katché haben auch ein album von tracy chapman (matters of the heart) eingespielt...  

@basti
du solltest den ollen lars U. lieber wieder streichen.
ich hatte mal kurz diese "live shit binge & purge"-kiste von M-ca.
da haben sich lars und j.H. an 2 drumsets ein soloduell geliefert...

dafür das der olle däne der offizielle drummer ist, sah er ganz schön alt aus...
 


bester drummer:
-michael bland (ex New Power Generation)
-Boogie Bell (Marcus Miller, ..., Erykah Badu)
-Omar Hakim (u.a. bei Gott gespielt)
-Chad Wackerman (ex- Zappa, und großer Bruder vom Infectious Grooves, und neuerdings Bad Religion- trommler brooks Wakerman)

- william e. Callhooun (LIVING COLOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!)
- Fish Fisher (Ex-FISHBONE!!!!!!!!!)


so, jetzt muß ich die restlichen seiten nachlesen
peppaman


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Nebenbei, Phaty, bist Du Dir sicher, das eine Dia Compe 987 Bremse eine adequate Verzögerungshilfe darstellt?
> *



*NEIN!!!*


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Die Band mit der meiner Meinung nach aktuell größten Ansammlung begnadeter Musiker:
> 
> Tool
> *





das ist wohl war die mannen sind echt genial....geile musik von laut bis leise


----------



## peppaman (3. März 2003)

@ jedi


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> 
> @basti
> ...



och finde ich nicht......wenn man bedenkt dat die dat da nur so mal eben aus jux und dallerei gemacht haben

by the way james hat auch jahrelang drums gespielt....und lars sah da absolut nocht alt aus FINDE ICH......

aber diese diskussion führt zu nix....für mich ist er es für andere eben nicht ich akzeptiere das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> 
> bester drummer:
> ...



Musiker-Schlachten sind ja noch doofer als sich um Bikes zu kloppen!!!  

Weil das ist Kunst und da sind die Gedanken frei ... ! 

Omar Hakim ist extrem cremig und weil ich so alt bin, dass ich *The Police* noch live gesehen habe (9. Oktober 1983 Eissporthalle Berlin!) brauch ich Stewart Copeland noch auf der Liste! 

phaty
Oh no it's only rock'n'roll but I like it ... !


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Musiker-Schlachten sind ja noch doofer als sich um Bikes zu kloppen!!!
> ...



DA haste wahr


----------



## Pan (3. März 2003)

Ich empfehle auf`s Wärmste: 

Rory Gallaghers "Irish Tour `74" auf Vinyl (!!!!) ...(die CD klingt viel flacher)... wer die auf nem Flohmarkt oder sonstwo findet: sofort zuschlagen !!!!


----------



## lebaron (3. März 2003)

......hier beim verkloppen seines arbeitsgerätes, ich denke entweder zu enter sandman oder master of puppets......


----------



## yedi mind trix (3. März 2003)

drummer:
jeff pocaro (R.I.P)
simon phillips
dave weckel


----------



## Pan (3. März 2003)

-Die ersten LPs von ZZ Top ( Fandango, oder Beerdrinkers & Hellraisers, eine Compilation ) 
- Stevie Ray Vaughn: Live alive, Anspieltip: Voodoo Chile, Slight return 
- Lynnyrd Skynnyrd: One more from the road, Anspieltip: Sweet home Alabama, Free Bird 
- Colosseum: Live 
- Deep Purple: "Machine Head" und "In Rock" Anspieltip: Child in Time 
- Johnny Winter and: Live 
- Ten Years After, vor allem die LiveLPs sind geil. Anspieltip: Goin`home 

Und denkt dran: Solche Musik MUSS man von Vinyl und laut hören..


----------



## yedi mind trix (3. März 2003)

in action


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *......hier beim verkloppen seines arbeitsgerätes, ich denke entweder zu enter sandman oder master of puppets......
> 
> 
> ...



Frappierende Parallelen ... !!!


----------



## DerAlex (3. März 2003)

@Phaty
Danke für das Bild der Mc-Mahon.
Habs erst jetzt gesehen. Cool.

Ich brache unbedingt ein oder zwei "richtige" Starrgabeln. Federgabeln nehmen soviel Platz weg! (hab mittlerweile so 14 etwa).

Ach so, bisher ist mir noch kein Teil begegnet, dessen Gewichtsbeschränkung ein Problem für mich darstellte. Aktuelles Gewicht von Alex (inklusive Winterspeck): 62,5kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *@Phaty
> Danke für das Bild der Mc-Mahon.
> Habs erst jetzt gesehen. Cool.
> ...



Ich bin immer noch sehr dafür, dass Du Dir mal ne schöne Stahlgabel zulegst! 

Kelly rocks! - nee nicht die Kelly Family - du weisst schon ...


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *@Phaty
> Danke für das Bild der Mc-Mahon.
> Habs erst jetzt gesehen. Cool.
> ...




Hi Du!

Also, ich überlege, ob ich meine Bontrager Switchblade hergebe;
schön schwarz, 1 " , Steuerrohr muss ich nachmessen (ist aber in meinem 19" d´rin )und natürlich Gewinde.
Falls das was wäre - schreib´mir mal.

Gruß


----------



## joe yeti (3. März 2003)

ich finde rockmusik is krach, was bei  mir hauptsächlich am alter liegt! früher sah ich das anders!

heute höre ich halt mal gerne patrica kaas oder madonna (bis 98)
oder jenny usw., halt musik wo süsse mädels singen! 

vor allem niemehr kölle karneval muke! (auf keinen fall mehr dieses jahr) 


joe


----------



## sporty (3. März 2003)

Wieso wird denn hier nicht mal an John Entwistle gedacht?

Beste Drummer : Jon Bonham,Mick Mitchell,Keith Moon

Mein Benutzerbild ist auch ein guter Drummer.Preisfrage :Name,Band?

Gruss Schporti (alter Mitleser)


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sporty _
> *
> Mein Benutzerbild ist auch ein guter Drummer.Preisfrage :Name,Band?
> *



Name: Karl-Heinz Pachulka - seine Freunde nennen ihn auch Locke!
Die Band ganz klar: "Dogs Can Lick Their Balls" 

Oder lieg ich da falsch ... 
 

@Joe: wenn Metallica ne Mädchenband wäre, dann wärst Du der grösste Headbanger der Welt!!!!

Und überhaupt, ist das ja wohl die beste Band der Welt ... !






P.S.: ich bin zu jung für John Entwistle - das könnte Pan übernehmen!
Alles was in den 60ern und frühen 70ern Erfolg hatte wird von mir aus Prinzip gemieden!

"All the Hippies work for Microsoft now!"

P.P.S.: gleich neben der Diskussion um JLos Hintern ist diese Thematik eins der grössten Off-Topic-Erfolge des Fertigmachers ... ich bin entsetzt!


----------



## sporty (3. März 2003)

@Phatlizard : Falsch
 Mädchen band : (habs auf der schnelle nicht kleiner)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (3. März 2003)

aber nur wenn sie leise mucke spielen würden!

und zu deiner mädchen viererbande! die 2 von links will ich!




   

joe


----------



## calamister (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *hey joe kannste die schleichwerbung von der berliner plasteverarbeitungsbude wegphotoshopen!!!! *


Wenn er sich Mühe gibt schafft er das...
    ...schlieslich gibt es dafür den Kopierstempel. Ist doch kein Problem, oder?


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sporty _
> *@Phatlizard : Falsch *



hmmmmm Phil Collins????  Okay ich geb zu DAS war gemein ... !

Bevor jemand nach den Telefon-Nummern der Vier Damen von der GBBC-Band fragt - drei Lesben und eine verheiratet ... knapp vorbei ist auch daneben!
Joe Du solltest Dich nicht mit Mädels anlegen, die auf ihrer Haut mehr Bildchen haben, als Du in Deinem JLo-Ordner auf der Festplatte

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (3. März 2003)

"Joe Du solltest Dich nicht mit Mädels anlegen, die auf ihrer Haut mehr Bildchen haben, als Du in Deinem JLo-Ordner auf der Festplatte

phaty" 

erstens kennst du meine festplatte, zweitens weist du das ich jenny nich mag diese oberzike! drittens wer wollte klinex haben?


----------



## phatlizard (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> erstens kennst du meine festplatte, zweitens weist du das ich jenny nich mag diese oberzike! drittens wer wollte klinex haben?
> *



Ich wollte ja nur nicht verraten, was *wirklich* auf Deiner Festplatte ist - und ausserdem benutze ich ausschliesslich Zewa Wisch-und-Weg!


----------



## joe yeti (4. März 2003)

war den was auf deiern festplatte was dir nich gefallen hat?

oder wie die schwaben so sagen!

savoy ahoi!

ps: was machts wen die lesbisch sind, das wird sich ändern wenn die mich kennen lernen!

oder um das noch mal zu sagen savoy ahoi


----------



## calamister (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Genau das Richtige nach dem Wochenende...  *


Genau, die Katze sieht doch hübsch aus. Die tut nicht mal einer Maus was...    rost:


----------



## sporty (4. März 2003)

@ Phatlizard : Das ist gemein :


----------



## joe yeti (4. März 2003)

die kennst die katze ja!

frage mal koko oder phaty, dat is ne killerkatze!


joe


ps: was nu, musik- babe oder nich!


----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sporty _
> *@ Phatlizard : Das ist gemein : *



Nein, das ist nur gut rasiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calamister (4. März 2003)

Eine Alternative zu Jenny?


----------



## joe yeti (4. März 2003)

ich bin verliebt !!

oh is die süss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ich bin verliebt !!
> 
> oh is die süss!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Du wagst Dich an Shakira ran? Vor meinen Augen??? Kein Respekt mehr!

Höchststrafe:


----------



## joe yeti (4. März 2003)

oh geil du schenkst mir ein kona!

meine adresse hast du ja, schicke es mir zu!


----------



## joe yeti (4. März 2003)

das bist doch du mit der edelzicke auf dem bild?!


gib es zu!?


----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *das bist doch du mit der edelzicke auf dem bild?!
> 
> 
> gib es zu!?   *








Ja gelle sah mir auch so aus ... kann mich aber nicht erinnern!!!


----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)




----------



## HeldDerArbeit (4. März 2003)

wurde aber ohne Gottes Gnaden  verbastelt - 
dass musss Dir doch die Tränen in die Augen getrieben haben.


----------



## calamister (4. März 2003)

Damit der Tag nicht so öde beginnt, hier noch was für Joe und Co:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (4. März 2003)

Hab ich grad entdeckt. Grüße von der Lila Kuh ;-))

hier lang 


coffee


----------



## lebaron (4. März 2003)

mann mann mann dat is ja hier zu 'ner richtigen off topic schlacht geworden, naja dafür gibbet jetzt ma wieda a bildsche


----------



## lebaron (4. März 2003)

ach ja.........bevor fragen kommen dat is bei SEROTTA


----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)

Hawaii - auch nicht schlecht ... !!


----------



## Coffee (4. März 2003)

Das GRAUEN hat einen Namen ;-)


hahahahahahhaahah

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Das GRAUEN hat einen Namen ;-)
> 
> 
> ...



Hört sich etwas schwul an .... naja ist ja auch ein Mädchenrad!


----------



## PrimOChris (4. März 2003)

soll ich Euch mal zeigen was ein echtes Mädchenrad ist?


Und extra für den Fertigmacher grauslig aufgebaut!


----------



## joe yeti (4. März 2003)

ein weis nich wie man das ausspricht?!


----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)

FAT BETTY - ist doch hübsch ... aber wie gross ist die Fahrerin???

phaty


----------



## PrimOChris (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *FAT BETTY - ist doch hübsch ... aber wie gross ist die Fahrerin???
> 
> phaty *



Einer der schönsten MTB-Rahmen die es je gab, allerdings!

-Aber, das Spacergeschwulst da vorne ist doch schlimm, Kurbeln und Pedale sind auch verbesserungsbedürftig...


Wie groß sollte man[n] (oder frau) für 12" sein? Mindestens 1,2m würd´ ich sagen, aber vielleicht kann ja en passivlesender Kantenklatscher was dazu sagen, die sind doch mit ähnlichen Rahmengrössen unterwegs...


----------



## PrimOChris (4. März 2003)

wieso muß ich mich hier überhaupt rechtfertigen, (sowas schlimm zu finden) das hat doch wirklich bashing verdient, oder ?!


----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *wieso muß ich mich hier überhaupt rechtfertigen, (sowas schlimm zu finden) das hat doch wirklich bashing verdient, oder ?! *



Könnte daran liegen, dass ich auf dem Bild kaum Details erkenne!
Ich bin leider nicht von der Sorte "Ich-kenne-alle-Kataloge-auswendig"-Fan ... !
Die Gesamterscheinung des Fat Betty's ist in jedem Fall okay ... !

Wer schonmal neben Whoas Warrior gestanden hat (drei Tage am Stück) der kann sich wirklich nicht mehr über ein schwarzes Rad aufregen ... da bin ich resistent!

phaty!

*P.S.: Liest hier ein Orthopäde oder Physiotherapeut mit, der Ahnung von Osteopathie hat? Mann sind das viele Fremdwärter!! BITTE MELDEN!!!!!*


----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)

Ein neuer Singlespeeder von PEYTO mit EBB und einem *Flaschenöffner!!!*


----------



## Altitude (4. März 2003)

Gibt es den auch mit horizontalen Ausfallenden???

Nichts gegen die Ritchey, die sind wunderschön oder ist das ein Exenter-Lager???

Grüße
 Alex


----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Gibt es den auch mit horizontalen Ausfallenden???
> 
> Nichts gegen die Ritchey, die sind wunderschön oder ist das ein Exenter-Lager???
> *



Ja Schatzi das nennt man dann EBB!







Das Problem mit einem Bike inclusive Flaschenöffner für Dich wäre allerdings gravierend ...
wir kennen ja Deine wahre Liebe ...






Das würde echt schei$$e aussehen ...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (4. März 2003)

der meisßten Fahrradhersteller gegenüber Randgruppen
hat ein kultivierter Weintrinker immer ein Kellnermesser zur Hand...oder im Camelback  

Meine Exfreundin hat ne Physiopraxis in Hamburg - hilt Dir aber nicht weiter, oder???


----------



## lebaron (4. März 2003)

1 LESS


----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *der meisßten Fahrradhersteller gegenüber Randgruppen
> hat ein kultivierter Weintrinker immer ein Kellnermesser zur Hand...oder im Camelback
> 
> Meine Exfreundin hat ne Physiopraxis in Hamburg - hilt Dir aber nicht weiter, oder??? *



Nein nicht wirklich - es sei denn sie ist single und steht auf dicke Männer mit Glatze ... !
Aber das ist dann doch eher eine Randgruppe - wie die Weintrinker!!!

Natürlich trotzdem danke für das Angebot ...


----------



## ZeFlo (4. März 2003)

... habe ich doch EL-duplo ERtappt wie ER friedliebende bontragER fahrER diskriminiert - odER wie soll ich das da in seinem avatar deuten 



> *... und Gottseidank keine KEIN´s dieser abartigen bontrager ;-) *







EL-dib du spielst mit dem feuER   

was wird basti dazu sagen?  mich triffst du ins hERz damit!  



ERschüttERt
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (4. März 2003)

... sogar wissensdurstige schülerinnen werden im land der tapferen und aufrechten kämpfer für weltfrieden und demokratie aufs übelste diskiminiert!






SO NICHT kann ich da nur rufen!


----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> was wird basti dazu sagen?  mich triffst du ins hERz damit!
> *



Genau dafür hat er es ja gemacht - obwohl EL ist immerhin ein angesehener Fachmann für abartige Bikes - er fährt selber zwei ... !!!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)

The Boys were here! 

Neue Bilder sind da auch zu finden - allerdings nur zum Rennen, die nackten Weiber sind rausgeschnitten worden ... ! Schade!

phaty


----------



## eL (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ein weis nich wie man das ausspricht?!    *


legasteniker????


----------



## eL (4. März 2003)

ja genau flo....bleib ma immer schön geschmeidig ;-))))) war doch nich auf dich gemünzt.....du hast ja ein schönes bontrager....aber es gibt erscheinungen die wollen eins von diesen abartigen bontrager.....denn schöne bontrager hätten sie schon lange haben können....

stimmt meine Bikes sind abartig....alle drei....und das ist gut soooo

P.s.Hab immer noch kein HAWK Fatbone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *ja genau flo....bleib ma immer schön geschmeidig ;-))))) war doch nich auf dich gemünzt.....du hast ja ein schönes bontrager....aber es gibt erscheinungen die wollen eins von diesen abartigen bontrager.....denn schöne bontrager hätten sie schon lange haben können....
> 
> stimmt meine Bikes sind abartig....alle drei....und das ist gut soooo
> ...



etwa hochherrschaftliche erscheinungen  

gaaanzgeschmeidig
flo


----------



## eL (4. März 2003)

flo wir sprechen die selbe sprache  die einzig wahre sprache


----------



## andy1 (4. März 2003)

definitiv zuviele süße Katzen und Miezies...
wie wärs mal mit einer Wetmuschi:


----------



## odelay (4. März 2003)

Genug Katzen jetzt!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *ja genau flo....bleib ma immer schön geschmeidig ;-))))) war doch nich auf dich gemünzt.....du hast ja ein schönes bontrager....aber es gibt erscheinungen die wollen eins von diesen abartigen bontrager.....denn schöne bontrager hätten sie schon lange haben können....
> *


----------



## lebaron (4. März 2003)

......werde ich jetzt mal wieder was für's nívEA tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. März 2003)

das war ein santa cruz cha,eleon ssp.....

und hier uns' GUNNAR


----------



## andy1 (4. März 2003)

OK, dann bleibt nur noch eins


----------



## lebaron (4. März 2003)

serotta


----------



## lebaron (4. März 2003)

und auch noch nen schöner hintern


----------



## lebaron (4. März 2003)

und noch ein schöner........äääääääääähm.......ja hintern....allles einfach


----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)

v.l.n.r.: Alditüte, Whoa, Koko


----------



## phatlizard (4. März 2003)




----------



## joe yeti (5. März 2003)

Der Osteopath kennt die Zusammenhänge zwischen den verschiedenen Systemen (Nervensystem, Muskel-Skelett-System. Atemsystem, Herz-Kreislaufsystem, Verdauungssystem etc.) und kann dadurch seine Anamnese, Untersuchung und Behandlung so organisieren, daß er eine zentrale Blockierung innerhalb der Funktionseinheit des gesamten Körpers  finden, definieren und behandeln kann. So findet der Körper wieder zu seiner Gesundheit zurück entsprechend den bereits 1885 von Andrew Taylor Still formulierten Konzepten!


so joe


ps: ich will ein bonti! we tauschtein bonti gegen mein uzzi?


----------



## Coffee (5. März 2003)

Hallo Jungs,

Ok Ok das mit dem Namen gestern war zu viel für Euch. Alse es kommt aus dem Italienischen und hiesst übersetzt

ORANG-UTAN

Ok OK ich mag Affen eben ganz gerne *gg* 

Ich habe da nur auf die schnelle so rubbelbuchstaben druffgerubbelt. Kann die allso mit einem Wisch auch wieder wechrubbeln ;-))

Dann rufe ich hier mal zum allgemeinen Wortfindungswettbewerb für Coffes SS bike auf ;-)

Für den Gewinner. Also den der den Namen sagt, den ich dann auch verwende, lass ich mir ne hübsche Überraschung einfallen ;-)

Also dann mal los, strengt Euch an ;-))

Hier noch ein eigener Vorschlag:

*KING COFFEE*


Grüßele coffee


----------



## Altitude (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Warum hat mir eigentlich niemand gesagt, daß das Trikot schon etwas Figurbetonter sich an meinen Körper schmiegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (5. März 2003)

@ Alti ;-)


man sieht doch nur....1,....2,......ähhhhhhhm 3 ringe wobei einer ja die Brust ist oder *grööööööhl*


coffee


----------



## Coffee (5. März 2003)

@ Alti,

und gleich noch ein Tip ;-))

das nächste mal, ziehst einfach keinen Camelbak/Rucksak mit mittelriehmen auf ;-))))


coffee


----------



## Altitude (5. März 2003)

Gladys - Mist schon vergeben...so heißt ja meine Titandiva... 

Wie wärs mit UGLYLADY...natürlich ironisch auf das Kona bezogen...alles über dem Oberrhor sieht natürlich ganz passabel aus...(Komplimentsverscuh )

Grüße


----------



## rasaldul (5. März 2003)

So, nachdem ich mir gestern am Faschingsball so ein Riesending angesoffen habe gibt´s jetzt die Ausnüchterung im Fertichmacher - und los geht´s mit dem besten Kopfschmuck am vergangenen WE


----------



## rasaldul (5. März 2003)

.......und hier noch besser zu sehen


----------



## rasaldul (5. März 2003)

.......dicht gefolgt von diesem schnittigen Modell........


----------



## rasaldul (5. März 2003)

...und auf Platz 3 der gesamte ESk mit ihren "Waffeninspekteur"-Helmen, der Sonderpreis geht an EL für das Piratenkopftuch und die Porno-Sonnenbrille


----------



## phatlizard (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Warum hat mir eigentlich niemand gesagt, daß das Trikot schon etwas Figurbetonter sich an meinen Körper schmiegt... *



Weil ich weiss wie sensibel dicke Männer sind!!!

@Coffee: Nicht immer gleich einknicken! ORANGOTANGO ist wirklich schräge genug für Deine Porno-Maschine! Wenn Du der pöbelnden Masse nachgibst, dann bist Du verloren!


----------



## Coffee (5. März 2003)

Gut,

dann gebe ich mri den Preis eben selber  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch coffee  


Grüßle coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. März 2003)

... kurz vor der Mittagspause ...!


----------



## joe yeti (5. März 2003)

ich gebe meinem ssp keinen namen, ich habe ja ne freundin!  


tha jung überlegt euch dat mal???!!!!  

joe


----------



## Steinhummer (5. März 2003)

Wer kennt hier eigentlich eine Kapelle namens Mountain Goats? Neuste Scheibe heißt Tallahassee, hier isse. ich sach nur, schrägster, lowester Low-Fi Country-Trash und durchaus nicht unwitzig 

Ach ja, zur Drummer-Diskussion vor ein paar Seiten:

John Bonham (keiner schleppte geiler!)
Stuart Copeland (Höret die Highhat!)
Harold Nichols (Count Basies fetter Trommler für fetten Bop)
Terry Bozio  (Hands like a hammer)
Chester Thompson (ja, auch Zappa)
Phil Collins (bevor er anfing zu singen )

Steinhummer (Ex-Schießbuden-Betreiber)

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (5. März 2003)

Es gibt jetzt ein BDR-Mitglied-Beine-Rasierer-Teile-auf-der-Küchenwaage-Abwieger-Forum - viel Spass!

@Steinhummer - dann mal unbedingt die CD von "Oysterhead" besorgen: Les Claypool am Bass und Stewart Copeland an der Stalin-Orgel! Das jazzt ...!






phaty


----------



## phatlizard (5. März 2003)

*GRÖÖÖÖÖÖHL!!!! *


----------



## Steinhummer (5. März 2003)

@ phaty:

Dass Dackel blöd sind, sieht man schon daran, WO der riecht...  Mannomann!

Oysterhead - werd's mir reinziehen. Klingt so nach Blue Oyster Cult. Jedenfalls passt Oyster zu mir

Steinhummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeldDerArbeit (5. März 2003)

*Alles für´n Dackel, alles für´n Hund*


----------



## phatlizard (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> Oysterhead - werd's mir reinziehen. Klingt so nach Blue Oyster Cult. Jedenfalls passt Oyster zu mir
> *



Nein nicht wirklich! Also nicht wie Blue Oyster Cult ... aber ich bin mir sicher Du magst es ... bei der Liste Deiner sonstigen Mucker ... !

phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Nein nicht wirklich! Also nicht wie Blue Oyster Cult ... aber ich bin mir sicher Du magst es ... bei der Liste Deiner sonstigen Mucker ... !
> ...



Hey, ich MAG Blue Oyster Cult (Favorit: Then came the last days of may). Aber schon klar, dass Oysterhead nix mit denen gemeinsam hat. Bericht folgt...

Steinhummer (derzeit Lalo Schifrins Bullit-Soundtrack im Kompaktscheibenspieler )

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## Coffee (5. März 2003)

Hey jungs,

ich kann Euch hier nun dank der lieben Lufthansa, problemlos einen Blick in das Innere eines Bikekoffers geben. Nachdem es die Lufthansa geschafft hat alle Rollen zu ruinieren und sogar 3 der Rollen total abzureissen, und jetzt da wo diese waren 3 tiefe löcher sind. habe ich dort mal den Foto reingehalten ;-))


----------



## phatlizard (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hey jungs,
> 
> ich kann Euch hier nun dank der lieben Lufthansa, problemlos einen Blick in das Innere eines Bikekoffers geben. Nachdem es die Lufthansa geschafft hat alle Rollen zu ruinieren und sogar 3 der Rollen total abzureissen, und jetzt da wo diese waren 3 tiefe löcher sind. habe ich dort mal den Foto reingehalten ;-)) *



*Faszinierend!!!*


----------



## Coffee (5. März 2003)

@ Phat,

ja so eine Gelgenheit hat man nciht alle Tage. Udn sie wird sogar noch von der Lufthansa bezahlt ;-)


coffee


----------



## lebaron (5. März 2003)

coffee
dieser einblick ist ja ien erlebnis

by the way ......blue oyster cult sind cool........ASTRONOMY.....das ist nett


----------



## phatlizard (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ Phat,
> Udn sie wird sogar noch von der Lufthansa bezahlt  *



Dann musst Du beim nächsten Rennen aber im Trikot vom "Lusthansa Chicks Team" fahren!
Ehrensache!!!


----------



## Coffee (5. März 2003)

@ phat,

aber nur wenn die das sponsoren ;-))

coffee


----------



## phatlizard (5. März 2003)

och wie doof Deine Bilder kann man ja garnicht linken ... ?!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (5. März 2003)

..........to see kirk live...







phaty der link geht net


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (5. März 2003)

Das wär ja ein geiles Trikot !!!  --> dat Lufthansa Teil!


----------



## joe yeti (5. März 2003)

@phaty hast du zufällig die tele nr. von den beiden?


----------



## Steinhummer (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *@phaty hast du zufällig die tele nr. von den beiden?
> 
> *



Mein Gott Junge, dir kann man ja nichtmal ein Damenrad zeigen, wenn du bei den Hamsterbacken schon so abgehst   

Nee, is klar, ein running gag

Hummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## phatlizard (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Mein Gott Junge, dir kann man ja nichtmal ein Damenrad zeigen, wenn du bei den Hamsterbacken schon so abgehst
> ...



Er wird es nie aufgeben ... und dabei hat er noch nie eine Nummer von mir bekommen!


----------



## joe yeti (5. März 2003)

doch ich ahbe von dir schon tele nr. bekommen aber nur von männer ! 



hmmm was is daran komisch?


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (5. März 2003)

He Joe!
Die Tussen stehen sowieso nur auf Milchbubis in blauen Uniformen - Männer wie wir sind denen viel zu anstrengend - von wegen Niveau und so...


----------



## lebaron (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeldDerArbeit _
> *He Joe!
> Die Tussen stehen sowieso nur auf Milchbubis in blauen Uniformen - Männer wie wir sind denen viel zu anstrengend - von wegen Niveau und so...
> 
> ...




cool dann hab ich ja nich ne chance


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (5. März 2003)

Jetzt nach Fasching kriegst Du bestimmt günstig ein schnuckeliges Uniförmchen für wenig kohle.
Aber nich erzählöen, dass Du die Jungs um James so magst.
Die hören bestimmt alle nur Mr. President und Jeanette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeldDerArbeit _
> *Jetzt nach Fasching kriegst Du bestimmt günstig ein schnuckeliges Uniförmchen für wenig kohle.
> Aber nich erzählöen, dass Du die Jungs um James so magst.
> Die hören bestimmt alle nur ... Jeanette
> *



Und was genau ist daran so falsch???






Come baby, come baby rock my life ... !


----------



## lebaron (5. März 2003)

phaty kuck dir diese schnalle live an....dann bist du net mehr sooo begeistert hat zwar nen recht putziges gesicht aber sooooo der krach er isse net. vor allem ist'se nen laufender meter.....

basti
*der ein bisschen größer ist*


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *phaty kuck dir diese schnalle live an....dann bist du net mehr sooo begeistert hat zwar nen recht putziges gesicht aber sooooo der krach er isse net. vor allem ist'se nen laufender meter.....
> *




prima Standgebläse - aahh, wie schlecht!


----------



## phatlizard (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *phaty kuck dir diese schnalle live an....dann bist du net mehr sooo begeistert hat zwar nen recht putziges gesicht aber sooooo der krach er isse net. vor allem ist'se nen laufender meter.....
> *



Was mich wirklich tief trifft, ist die Tatsache, dass Du weisst wie die live aussieht ... !!!


----------



## Altitude (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *phaty kuck dir diese schnalle live an....dann bist du net mehr sooo begeistert hat zwar nen recht putziges gesicht aber sooooo der krach er isse net. vor allem ist'se nen laufender meter.....
> 
> basti
> *der ein bisschen größer ist* *


Mensch Basti, da tun sich ja Abgründe auf....

Du hast die Kleine schon live gesehen, auf nem Schulfest oder in Begleitung der Eltern...

BTW: Hast Du schon den CW-Wert errechnet???

Bei dieser Jugend kann ja nicht vorankommen...


----------



## lebaron (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> Mensch Basti, da tun sich ja Abgründe auf....
> 
> ...



nee werteste aldi-süd-tüte....wie du evtl. weist drehen die von guter kot schlechter hot in potsdam/babelsberg und daher sind die auch öfter mal in potsdam anzutreffen so beim durch'e stadt laufe oder beim drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> nee werteste aldi-süd-tüte....wie du evtl. weist drehen die von guter kot schlechter hot in potsdam/babelsberg und daher sind die auch öfter mal in potsdam anzutreffen so beim durch'e stadt laufe oder beim drehen *



Tja Basti:

Manchmal gewinnen die anderen!!!

Kopf hoch, es kommt das Licht am Ende des Tunnels!!!


----------



## phatlizard (5. März 2003)

Aldi-Tüte ich les gerade Deine Bike-Liste ...

"Salsa AlaCarte und ich will kein Bontrager!!"

In anbetracht der Tatsache, dass Keith dem guten Ross beigebracht hat wie man einen anständigen Rahmen baut, fährst Du ja quasi ein Bontrager ... !

phaty


----------



## Altitude (5. März 2003)

Ich dachte immer das es umgekehrt war...

Grüße


----------



## lebaron (5. März 2003)

.........da gabs doch mal n lied

egal hier wieder augenerfreuendes material.....


----------



## lebaron (5. März 2003)

........wo sind die jungs eigentlich in d-lands tv-landschaft abgeblieben...HOSS war ja wohl zuuuuuuuuuuuu cool


----------



## lebaron (5. März 2003)

debatte steht.....ich muss sagen auf den letzten 5 seiten oder so hatte ich mehrere male wieder dieses komische monotone sonore geräusch im ohr.........

wie ging das doch gleich?

huiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...neeeee

buuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh.......

yaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh............
nee alles nicht so ganz...naja vielleicht fällt es mir ja wieder ein


----------



## lebaron (5. März 2003)

naja mir ist es zwar nochnet eingefallen, aber egal jetzt gibet was auffe augen...

serotta.....


----------



## lebaron (5. März 2003)

und ein paar details....TRES CHIQUE.


----------



## lebaron (5. März 2003)

und schließlich noch dat wo für zum sitzen is


----------



## eL (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> @Coffee: Nicht immer gleich einknicken! ORANGOTANGO ist wirklich schräge genug für Deine Porno-Maschine! Wenn Du der pöbelnden Masse nachgibst, dann bist Du verloren! *


genau sooo sieht der EL das auch(ist übrigens selten genug das ich mit dem grossen schweren einer meinung bin)

Einmal getauft ist getauft...seid wann fragt man da andere ???? sowas kommt aus dem bauch heraus und passt dann.....
milchkaffe wat is nur los mit dir??? biste nu zuhause nichmehr det alphaweibchen??? desde die fertigmacher hier nach nahmen für deine apfelsine fragen musst *biggrins* am ende fragst du auch noch was du ranbauen sollst   welch identitätsverlust kam nur über dich???? 
aber hast dich ja wieder gefangen....das ist gut so

EL *dessen faggin RR noch keinen nahmen hat*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> 
> EL *dessen faggin RR noch keinen nahmen hat* *



Öltanker!


----------



## eL (5. März 2003)

noch iss die ölquelle nicht dranne...und wenn ich vieleicht doch noch irgendwoher nen hawk fatbone rahmen auftuen kann denn ist eh keine kohle mehr für öl da  also noch gibbet hoffnung.


----------



## phatlizard (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *noch iss die ölquelle nicht dranne...und wenn ich vieleicht doch noch irgendwoher nen hawk fatbone rahmen auftuen kann denn ist eh keine kohle mehr für öl da  also noch gibbet hoffnung. *



Wie jetzt *immer noch kein HAWK????* tstststs ... jetzt aber mal ein bisschen mehr Einsatz!


----------



## lebaron (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wie jetzt immer noch kein HAWK???? tstststs ... jetzt aber mal ein bisschen mehr Einsatz! *



stimmt denn wenn du wirklich eins hättest haben wollen, dann hättest du doch schon längst eines, so oft wie man die sieht, und du wohnst doch auch gleich an der quelle und wer kohle für'n öltanker hat der kann auch dazu noch nen hawk zusammenzimmern....


----------



## lebaron (5. März 2003)

ich weis das ist nicht das WUNSCHOBJEKT......aber es ist einer unter vielen und so leicht zu haben.....ein echtes original.....mann mann mann......leider.......


----------



## chainsaw (5. März 2003)

Bonn und Kölle 

AAAAllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaffffffffffffff

das wochenende war so geil, und das onespeed-team aus darmstadt ist auch wieder gut zuhause angekommen , nach einem unvorhergesehenen boxenstopp in KKKÖÖÖLLLLLLEEE.


----------



## eL (5. März 2003)

ORIGINAL FATBONE !!!!!!! LIES ES VON MEINEN LIPPEN AB MAN 
aber wie ich dich kenne kannst du weder lesen noch kennst den unterschied.....woher auch???? hast ja leider noch kein bonty...aber rikman hat eins...umgebaut zum dual/dirt und mattschwarz umlakiert


----------



## phatlizard (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chainsaw _
> *Bonn und Kölle
> 
> AAAAllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaffffffffffffff
> ...



Savoy Ahoi!

Die nächste Party kommt bestimmt! 

Zwei im Juni, eine im Oktober, zwei im Dezember ... !

Bis der Arzt kommt!


----------



## phatlizard (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *ORIGINAL FATBONE !!!!!!! LIES ES VON MEINEN LIPPEN AB MAN
> aber wie ich dich kenne kannst du weder lesen noch kennst den unterschied.....woher auch???? hast ja leider noch bein bonty...aber rikman hat eins...umgebaut zum dual/dirt und mattschwarz umlakiert *



Siehste EL das ist genau Dein Problem - austeilen wie ein Dampfhammer aber wirklich Null Komma Null einstecken können ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (5. März 2003)

gut's nächtle


----------



## joe yeti (5. März 2003)

soso ihr seit wieder ddddaaaaaaaaaa!

also auch von mir ein donnertes 



SAVOY AHOI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eL (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Siehste EL das ist genau Dein Problem - austeilen wie ein Dampfhammer aber wirklich Null Komma Null einstecken können ... !!! *


das muss doch grad von dir kommen der noch nie was eingesteckt hat


----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *das muss doch grad von dir kommen der noch nie was eingesteckt hat  *



Nee is klar EL spitzen Parade - wo ich ja auch dafür bekannt bin jeder Konfrontation aus dem Weg zu gehen - da ich doch so schnell mit Weinen anfange ... !

Ich frag mich wirklich, wie oft Du Deinen Hintern noch ins Schlachtgetümmel werfen willst - bis du wieder "Bekenntnisse eines Grossmauls" schreiben musst und per Kniefall vor der Nation um Gnade flehst ... !

Wenn Du ein Problem mit Basti hast, dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten! Entweder Du schreibst ihm und ihr klärt das (die Sache mit Eurer Todtnau-Fahrt) oder Du beschliesst ihn zu ignorieren!
Was relativ leicht sein sollte, denn Du bist eh nicht der Ober-Aktive in den Foren in denen er sich aufhält! Hier seh ich Dich eigentlich nur, wenn es darum geht Cracknfails vorm Tossing zu retten oder Mädels hinterherzuhecheln - und jetzt Dein neues Hobby: KEIN Bonti-Wollen!!!

Allen anschein nach hast Du Dich aber dazu entschlossen, jetzt in jedem thread aufzulaufen und ein paar Beleidigungen unters Volk zu streuen (Analphabet u.ä.)! 
Der berühmte Bonti-Witz wird eben auch alt! Wenn Basti plötzlich eins hätte, wäre das Leben ja wirklich langweilig! Allerdings gibt es keinen Grund ihn dafür anzugreifen! 
Jeder in diesem Forum hat diverse Bike-Träume oder Traum-Bikes und die werden auch nur selten erfüllt! Aber das ist es, worum es geht beim Sammeln oder Pflegen der guten Stücke! Und manchmal gibt es die Träume eben für lange Zeit nur auf dem Papier oder im Kopf!
Ohne diese Irren würde der ganze Schrott bei eBay für 2 verkauft werden - was er wahrscheinlich bei näherem Hinschauen wert ist ... !

Man kann Basti einiges vorwerfen aber er hat noch nie jemanden persönlich angegriffen, weil ihm irgendwas an dem nicht gefallen hat! Auch wenn er manchmal drei Postings braucht, wo andere mit einem fertig wären, hat er immerhin was zu sagen und was beizutragen! Und wenn er Mist baut, dann kriegt er auch mal was auf die Finger - das hält er aus ... !
Das ist mir tausendmal lieber als die "Verteidiger der wahren Lehre und Aufrechterhalter des Niveaus", die meist nur dann auftauchen, wenn es was zu jammern gibt ("früher war alles besser") oder wenn sie den Beweis antreten können, dass ihnen die Sonne aus dem Hintern scheint!

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das Dich das - als Mann der Tat (keine Ironie) aufregt, wenn so viel über Theorien gesprochen wird! Aber man kann Online nun mal nicht radfahren! Ich persönlich wäre auch lieber im Wald als mit Bandscheibenvorfall im Bett!

Aber wenn das alles so schwer zu ertragen ist, dann würd ich doch einfach wegbleiben!

Ich werde manchmal das Gefühl nicht los, dass Dich diese ganze Cannondale-Verarscherei wirklich tief trifft - aber ich glaube wer solche Sachen nicht aushält, der sollte nicht so nah ans Feuer gehen! Wir reden hier nicht über lebensnotwendige Dinge - sonder nur über ein Gebrauchsgegenstände aus 10-12 kg Stahl oder Alu ... und das ist es mir persönlich nicht wert darüber Glaubenskriege zu führen!

Ich will auch kein Bontrager - aber das sollte dem Rest der Welt egal sein ... !

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (6. März 2003)

früher war allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllles

besser, aber zum glück waren wir da noch so klein das wir das beste nicht sahen!   

ps: el ich finde phaty hat recht, werde locker und genisse das radfahren, das kannst du doch wie du in kölle bewissen hast   


joe


----------



## Altitude (6. März 2003)

Ich muß selbstkritisch Mitteilen, daß ich in letzter Zeit mich auch ein wenig zu sehr auf den Basti eigeschossen habe - nix für ungut...ist meine persönliche Meinung! Dich ich in Zukunft wieer öfter für mich behalten werden...um keinen zu nahe zu treten...

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, daß ich heute sowieso nicht so gut drauf bin...

Hab heute Morgen eine sehr gute Freundin verlohren...mein "Fellmonster", unsere Kentauma...

Sie war zwar nur ne Katze, aber trotzdem ein enger Teil der Familie...

In Memorial: Kentauma - war ne echt gute Zeit mit Dir, Du dickes Ding...

Nun ist unsere schwarz-weiße vorerst mal alleine...mal sehen was die Zeit bringt...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (6. März 2003)

@ Alti,

tut mir leid ;-( wegen der Katze. Ick wees wie det is ;-(


Freu mich auf Freitach ;-))


@ alle anderen...

so jetzt ist gut gelle ;-)


coffee


----------



## Steinhummer (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Dich ich in Zukunft wieer öfter für mich behalten werden...um keinen zu nahe zu treten...*



Dabei bist von der Diktion her gar nicht so weit von ihm entfernt   Nix für ungut, war wirklich nur ein Scherz 

Steinhummer (Wichtigtuer)

PS: Mein Beileid 

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)

Das ist der Herr Deger im kalten Schnee, macht aber nichts, weil er ja ein ESK Trikot anhat.
Der Herr Deger ist auf der Magura website, muss er ja auch weil er Ölbremsen fährt!
Normalerweise ist das ja uncool, macht aber nix, weil er ja ein cooles Bike fährt!


----------



## lebaron (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das ist der Herr Deger im kalten Schnee, macht aber nichts, weil er ja ein ESK Trikot anhat.
> Der Herr Deger ist auf der Magura website, muss er ja auch weil er Ölbremsen fährt!
> Normalerweise ist das ja uncool, macht aber nix, weil er ja ein cooles Bike fährt!
> *



DEFINITIVDER BRÜLLER DER WOCHE......

so und weil ja jetzt alles in sack und tüten ist zeig ich zur allgemeinen erheiterung ein rad......JA ES GEFÄLLT MIT ....OBWOHL........


----------



## Altitude (6. März 2003)

die Dinger waren echt Klasse - war mein erstes Rennrad in Blau-Weiß...wurde mir aber geklaut...


----------



## joe yeti (6. März 2003)

sie cd ?

armes franken


----------



## Altitude (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *sie cd ?
> 
> armes franken     *



war sicherlich ein Münchner!!!  oder Niederbayer!!!


----------



## joe yeti (6. März 2003)

aber ihr habt ja die bayer reingelassen!  


sag ja früher war alles besser, aber leider waren wir da noch klein und haben das nich gesehen  


joe


----------



## Altitude (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *sag ja früher war alles besser, aber leider waren wir da noch klein und haben das nich gesehen
> 
> 
> joe *


na ja, so Groß bist Du aber noch nicht...Germanicus Schrumpficus


----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> war sicherlich ein Münchner!!!  oder Niederbayer!!!  *



... CSU Mitglied obendrauf ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (6. März 2003)

> aber ihr habt ja die bayer reingelassen!



NEIN. Franken ist annektiert worden. Nun bin ich aber als Exil-Franke inkognito in der Hauptstadt des Bösen und bereit fleißig die fränkische (Bier-)Revolution vor...


----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *
> 
> NEIN. Franken ist annektiert worden. Nun bin ich aber als Exil-Franke inkognito in der Hauptstadt des Bösen und bereit fleißig die fränkische (Bier-)Revolution vor... *



Könnte man da eine GBBC-Veranstaltung draus machen???


----------



## Altitude (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Könnte man da eine GBBC-Veranstaltung draus machen???  *


Dann muß ich mich aber verkleiden...


----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> Dann muß ich mich aber verkleiden... *



Als Presswurst? Dann komm ich als Sau-Magen!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Als Presswurst? Dann komm ich als Sau-Magen!
> ...


----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)




----------



## polo (6. März 2003)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=35015


----------



## lebaron (6. März 2003)

...ich das schon immer mal posten wollte........

hier die firma mit den meinermeinung nach CLEANSTEn.....kantenklatscher hardtails wo jibbt


----------



## lebaron (6. März 2003)

und hier mal ein klassiker in neunem ....nicht wirklich hübschen glanze...naja ......KLATSch..eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (6. März 2003)

ich muss zugeben......auf bildern fängt'se an mir zu gefallen


----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich muss zugeben......auf bildern fängt'se an mir zu gefallen
> *



Du Umfaller!






Wenn schon TV-Luder - dann eine aus USA!


----------



## lebaron (6. März 2003)

mensc fast vergessen


----------



## lebaron (6. März 2003)

diese junge dame auch schon länger nicht erwähnt wurde....:TZTZTZTZZzzz


----------



## lebaron (6. März 2003)

......carbon-magnesium-verbund


----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *......carbon-magnesium-verbund *



Sieht infiziert aus ...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (6. März 2003)

@ Mr. Baron,

da hast aber ne ganz shcöne Kratoffel gepostet mit der Dame ;-)) 


@ all....bals gibbet was richtiges zum fertischmachen ;-))

coffee


----------



## lebaron (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ Mr. Baron,
> 
> da hast aber ne ganz shcöne Kratoffel gepostet mit der Dame ;-))
> ...



du wagst es dich gegen mein mariehchen zu stellen..tztztzzzzzzzz....du musst ja gute gründe haben


----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> @ all....bals gibbet was richtiges zum fertischmachen ;-))
> *



Genau Dich !!! Wer Mariah als Kartoffel bezeichnet ....

Hier die orginal Porno-Brüder ...

phaty


----------



## Coffee (6. März 2003)

Aber seit doch mal ehrlich, die sieht doch echt aus wie eine Kartofffel ;-) Ich meine so vom gesicht her  

Aber wenns Euch gefällt ;-) Geschmäcker sind zum glück verschieden  

ich komm übrigens grad aus dem Keller ;-) hehehe und jetzt kann mein kleines schon alleine Stehen  


coffee


----------



## lebaron (6. März 2003)

bricht grade zusammen........

da hab ich vorhin noch voller elan das PURE POWER LOGO gepostet und jetzt.......

tja da wollte ich via email nen neuen dekorsatz ordern, ich natürlich die adresse verlegt...(mittlerweile hab ich se gefunden)...will also auf die page www.purepower.de .......ABER DA IS NIX MEHR......die domain ist frei oder verkauft oder weis der fuchs was da los ist....

ich aufgeregt wie ich war (und immernoch bin) zu telefon schnell 0700-purepower gewählt ........tuuuuuuut...freizeichen.......*dachte ok bitte keien telekomstimme*.....was kommt...ne telekomstimme....die von ihnen gewählte nummer ist zur zeit nicht erreichbar.....

soll das heißen es hat wieder einene platt gemacht???...das ist ja noch trauriger als der pseudotot von cd......

verdammt und da waren pp für mich immer die einzigen die wirklich hübsch ds rahmen gebaut haben(weil schlicht, einfach, leicht, unkaputtvar, geil, edel, total toll, alles was irgendwie positiv ist, ich hätte nie ein anderes "fun-hardtail" gefahren)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....das darf doch alles nicht wahr sein


----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Aber seit doch mal ehrlich, die sieht doch echt aus wie eine Kartofffel ;-) Ich meine so vom gesicht her
> *



Schatzi wer bei Mariah ans Gesicht denkt ist entweder schwul ... oder ein Mädchen!!!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (6. März 2003)

sah wirklich klasse aus in Köln - wer ist nur der hässliche Kerl neben Ihm???? Kennt den einer - der ist da uach immer rumgelungert...


----------



## Altitude (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Schatzi wer bei Mariah ans Gesicht denkt ist entweder schwul ... oder ein Mädchen!!!
> ...



da muß ich wehement wiedersprechen...

Die Alte kannst Du mir auf den bauchbinden - die rostet ab!!!!

UUps...

Das bist ja Du neben dem Onspeed - sorry hätte Dich mit der "schicken" Brille fast nicht erkannt...ne Oldshool-Oakley, oder???


----------



## Coffee (6. März 2003)

@ phat,

jupp bin ein ,mädchen, also darf ich  mich auch über der Kartoffel ihr gesicht beschweren. Udn alles andere ist bei der Eh unecht ;-))


@ barönchen..ja ja..so ist das in dieser Branche eben  


@ alti,

wenn Du schonmal da bist. Und ja morgen kommst. Hast Du noch nen Lenker? so in ner DH form weest schon..silbern oder schwarz..kannst auch mal Mitbringen ;-))


coffee


----------



## Altitude (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> [[email protected] alti,
> 
> wenn Du schonmal da bist. Und ja morgen kommst. Hast Du noch nen Lenker? so in ner DH form weest schon..silbern oder schwarz..kannst auch mal Mitbringen ;-))
> ...



Kuck mal in deinen Treat bei den richtigen Fahrrädern!!! (natürlich im Siglespeedforum - oder habt Ihr was anderes gemeint...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (6. März 2003)

@ alti,

danke danke ;-)

 

coffee


----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)

Das Bild muss auch in den Fertigmacher .....! 

Dosen-Essen!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (6. März 2003)

sind ja herb!

also mit was verdient ihr eigendlich eurer geld?


----------



## joe yeti (6. März 2003)

der beist ein cd !

und ich habe das gleiche fahre damit immer auf meiner grins naturlandschaft rum!


----------



## joe yeti (6. März 2003)

über täller und hügel!

brumm brumm brummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lebaron (6. März 2003)

auf die lass ich nix kommen, die is in einer klasse mit my jenny

also wem se gefällt gefällt se wem nich dem nich, is wie mit cdale

wobei cd essen, mensch aldi danach haste doch bestimmt die lunge ausgekotzt oder?

warum spendet mir eigentlich keiner trost wegen PP.....ich knnt heulen


----------



## whoa (6. März 2003)

@ lebaron
sach ma großer.. wie kann es angehen, dass du ständig pervers rare teile suchst.. (hershey, clark-kent, ariel, und anderer "ranz") aber von den "ordinären" teilen (bspw. klein deathgrip reifen) keinen plan hast.
du solltest außerdem hinzuschreiben, dass du die naben gegen ein altes butterbrot tauschen willst! 

in2wochenmitharteloxierten12"alugerät.. 
whoa


----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> wobei cd essen, mensch aldi danach haste doch bestimmt die lunge ausgekotzt oder?
> *



Das war Pete nicht Aldi ... !



> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> warum spendet mir eigentlich keiner trost wegen PP.....ich knnt heulen *



Weil die ersetzbar sind Basti ...  

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (6. März 2003)

ne heulsusse ne heulsusse!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ lebaron
> sach ma großer.. wie kann es angehen, dass du ständig pervers rare teile suchst.. (hershey, clark-kent, ariel, und anderer "ranz") aber von den "ordinären" teilen (bspw. klein deathgrip reifen) keinen plan hast.
> du solltest außerdem hinzuschreiben, dass du die naben gegen ein altes butterbrot tauschen willst!
> ...



naja......ääähmm...was soll ich dazu sagen...tja is eben so....

BUTTERBROT...naja...ich hab bisher immer alles recht günstig bekommen, das sollte auch so bleiben, wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt ist es schade.

ich suche jedenfalls das zeug und freue mich über jedes angebot!


----------



## whoa (6. März 2003)

..such ich auch mal! 

RM Thunderbolt/Wedge (17-18,5")
Fat Chance Yo Eddy (M)
Bonty Race (in passend)
Grove Hardcore (in passend)

alles nur neu versteht sich und für max. 250e

achso und für 300e nehm ich auch ein 17"Powerbook bei mir auf..


----------



## ibislover (6. März 2003)

... und ich hirnie habe letztes jahr mein bonti zum selbstkostenpreis von 240 euro verkauft.
heute könnte ich mich in den hintern beißen, denn wenn ich das ssp von floibex sehe, dann könnte ich     ...


aber man kann halt nicht alles haben!  

gruss,
phil


----------



## lebaron (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *... und ich hirnie habe letztes jahr mein bonti zum selbstkostenpreis von 240 euro verkauft.
> heute könnte ich mich in den hintern beißen, denn wenn ich das ssp von floibex sehe, dann könnte ich     ...
> 
> ...



AUTSCH........DAS war ein tritt in die eier


*aua schrei*


----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)

Ich glaub ich lass mir von Kalle Nicolai einen Cyclocrosser bauen ... damit hier endlich mal wieder echte Aufregung herrscht!

Das Bonti ist schön Phil - ääähm war schön ... !

phaty


----------



## ibislover (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... - ääähm war schön ... !
> 
> phaty *



salz auf meine wunden!  
naja, wie jeißt es so schön: "ich war jung und brauchte das geld!"  

gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> salz auf meine wunden!
> ...



Da hättest Du doch besser eine Stunde in nem Porno mitgespielt ... oder so!

Apropos Porno ... es gibt Bilddokumente, die gehören einfach in den Fertigmacher!
ESK-Aktivisten in Peine ... guter Gott ... Peine ... die Perle Niedersachsens!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (6. März 2003)

aus wie ausgestetzt!! die armen jung " wo sind wir?"

oder suchen die nach der grenze??

aber el hatte ja nach eigner aussage ein carne für sein rad!




    


ps: ich habe mir jetzt güstig ein rocky geholt, echt nett das kleine werde mir jetzt mal einem nahmen überlegen!


----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)

Neulich im GBBC-Gästebuch!


----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)

OH F.UCK OFF!!!!


----------



## joe yeti (6. März 2003)

> *OH F.UCK OFF!!!!*


* 


das is doch bast?

als er noch kleiner war!! *


----------



## phatlizard (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



... als noch alles besser war!


----------



## joe yeti (6. März 2003)

als noch alles besser war !

aber wir so klein waren das wir nix aber gar nix verstanden haben ! kein x und kein u! kein yeti und kein bonti!


man waren wir klein!!!!


----------



## joe yeti (7. März 2003)

mal was für alle freunde aus kölle und des ssp!!

oh ja


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *mal was für alle freunde aus kölle und des ssp!!
> 
> oh ja *



was zwangsläufig zum posten des absoluten Rheinland-GBBC-Insider-Spruchs führt ....

"Dann  müssen sie ihren Partner mit der Hand stimulieren ...!"

Obwohl natürlich die ESK-Bedienung in der Pizzaria auch nicht schlecht wer ... !


----------



## andy1 (7. März 2003)

gefährliche Bedrohung falls man die Tür öffnet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (7. März 2003)

aber alles nur harmlos:


----------



## Coffee (7. März 2003)

*Quiescht quietsch quietsch...*


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Quiescht quietsch quietsch...
> *



*Peng Peng Peng!*


----------



## Coffee (7. März 2003)

Da muss ich mich jetzt erstmal setzen ;-)


----------



## polo (7. März 2003)

alte Schule TR





auch recht alter Schneemann


----------



## polo (7. März 2003)

Moin


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Da muss ich mich jetzt erstmal setzen ;-) *



Ich kann nur hoffen, der sattel ist nicht auf Deinen Hi... abgestimmt - sonst wär´ ich ja völlig desillusioniert !?!!


----------



## Coffee (7. März 2003)

@ Held DerArbeit ;-)


keine Sorge, auf den Sattel passt mein Popo quasi 2 x  

Aber vielleicht sollte ich mal langsam ne Bremse an die Gabel bauen  

coffee


----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Quiescht quietsch quietsch...
> 
> 
> ...



mann kaffee da hab ich dich so gelobt für dein ssp und jetzt enttäuscht du mich so maßlos und musst mich dazu zwingen meine tastatur von erbrochenem zu brefreien....FURCHTBAR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (7. März 2003)

@ Herren Baron ;-)


Na die Tastatur wieder Sauber ;-) Hoff ich doch. Udn schön die Fingerchen waschen gelle. Dieses arme kleine Quietscheentchen habe ich gestern einsam in einer Schublade gefunden. Udn da dachte ich mir...Zeigst ihr mal die Welt und führst sie in Zukunft etwas aus ;-))

Ist also quasi eine gute Tat ;-))

coffee

P.S. stell Dir schonmal ne Tüte neben den PC, wenn ich Euch mein Bike komplett präsentiere


----------



## joe yeti (7. März 2003)

naja coff wenn du das endchen braucht das es dich beschützt!   

dann gehe mit ihm in die grosse weite welt!

ihr zwei entchen!!  

ps: mach die ente weg, ansonst kommt phaty mit den schiessgewehr!  


entenjagt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> * mach die ente weg, ansonst kommt phaty mit den schiessgewehr!
> 
> 
> entenjagt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## onespeed (7. März 2003)

moin männers!!!
entgegen vielen erwartungen befinde ich mich noch... oder wieder unter den lebenden.
tja, was soll ich sagen? das karneval kaos in bonn war der absolute hammer, bike und party porn at its best, aber das wisst ihr ja selbst... hehehe 

hab danach mit chainsaw noch drei tage kölner karneval dran gehängt (ursprünglich war einer geplant) und dazu fällt mir keine andere superlative als *apokalyptisch * ein. wer mich kennt, weiss was ich damit meine!

hier noch zwei manschaftsfotos der ersten beiden tage, jeweils aufgenommen kurz vor anpfiff des spiels... die restlichen bilder möcht ich euch an dieser stelle ersparen.


----------



## onespeed (7. März 2003)

kurz vor anpfiff des 2. spieltags mit deutlich reduzierter manschaft, aber trotzdem eindeutigen endergebnis


----------



## onespeed (7. März 2003)

aschermittwoch in einer küche irgenwo in köln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chainsaw (7. März 2003)

YEAH AFRO RULES


----------



## joe yeti (7. März 2003)

ein donnerdes 

SAVOY AHOI!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

*SAVOY AHOI!!! *  

Tja Jungs die Messlatte liegt hoch ... GBBC Darmstadt muss das toppen ... aber da habe ich eigentlich keine Sorge!

phaty

Andi hast Du unser Verlobungsbild schon gesehen???


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *alte Schule TR
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Polo,

Irgendwie kommst Du mit Deinen Porno-Bikes nicht so richtig an ... wohl noch zu viel Restblut im Alkohol bei einigen ...! Das wird auch bald wieder Bike-Lastiger ...!
In der neuen BIKE ist hinten in der Vorschau schon Go-Dirts Brodie drin ... ! Nächsten Monat wird es classisch!

phaty


----------



## polo (7. März 2003)

> Ach Polo


  

Da finde ich endlich mal Klassiker - und das sogar auf http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/ - und es wird nicht zur Kenntnis genommen.

Naja.  Dafür geht's um 16:30 zum Starkbieranstich!!


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *
> 
> Da finde ich endlich mal Klassiker - und das sogar auf mountainbike-magazin.de - und es wird nicht zur Kenntnis genommen.
> ...



Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass die Teile im letzten Jahr in der Moutain Bike ausführlich in einem Bericht waren ... also nicht traurig sein! 

Prost auch!

A bientot!

phaty


----------



## peppaman (7. März 2003)

aber was macht coffee in der wg in köln???


@ coffee
wie wärs noch mit nem geflochtenen körbchen am lenker? 
dann kannst  du auch die angesammelten katzen aus diesem tread durch die gegend fahren


----------



## joe yeti (7. März 2003)




----------



## joe yeti (7. März 2003)

nett oder


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

Auch ein Jubiläum ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (7. März 2003)

jenau darauf habe ich schon den ganzen tag gewartet!


juh 11500 mit phil ssp ti is meiner!!


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *jenau darauf habe ich schon den ganzen tag gewartet!
> 
> 
> ...



Der wird übrigens von Independent gebaut!
Schön gelle?


----------



## kAos (7. März 2003)

sehr schöner rahmen!  
<meckermecker>
aber wer zum kuckuck hat den diese forke da reingehämmert?!
brrrrr.... *gabesjemalshässlicheregabelnalsdievonfox*
na ja und die scheibchen passen net so ganz
</meckermecker>
 sagte ich schon dass mir der rahmen gefällt  


nix für ungut
regards
sebastian


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)




----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)

jetzt kann ich nicht mehr schlafen und muss immer von der 7-ner ssp roadie svhaukel träumen in die ich mich so eben verliebt habe

und wer beliebte hier etwas gegen fox gabeln zu sagen???? das kann nu rjemand sein der noch keine gefahren ist...


----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)

es ist wieder ien tag rum......langsam werde ich hibbelig


----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)

....mal wieder ein serotta


----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)

..........wer dachte das ist alles der hat sich getäuscht


----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)

mensch das ist ja wie ein starschnitt in der bravo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)




----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)

und in voller pracht


----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)

*kotz*


----------



## onespeed (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> 
> Andi hast Du unser Verlobungsbild schon gesehen??? [/B]



ja liebster lizard  aber irgendwie schaut mir das nach ner zwangsvermählung aus, vielleicht stimmt auch nur was mit der aussteuer nicht, auf alle fälle hab ich da nen sichtlich gequälten gesichtsausdruck


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> ja liebster lizard  aber irgendwie schaut mir das nach ner zwangsvermählung aus, vielleicht stimmt auch nur was mit der aussteuer nicht, auf alle fälle hab ich da nen sichtlich gequälten gesichtsausdruck  *



Und ich dachte Du liebst mich wirklich ...


----------



## andy1 (7. März 2003)

wer issn der cocopelli bei ebay ? Koko ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (7. März 2003)

wo sind die Wiesmänner????!!!!!!


das kann doch nicht sein, dass hier nur die bilder von floris homepage kursieren 


@basti
du wirst langsam hibbelig...? wie würdest du deine sonstige stimmung bezeichnen? 

@basti+seven...
ich glaube es wäre echt günstiger (also finanziell), ein olles bonti mit ollen teilen aufzubauen, als ein aktuelles seven mit standesgemäßen aktuellen teilen....

je nach finanzlage würde ich beim bonti bleiben....


aber träume sind halt schööön 


@all

wiesmänner her!!!

gruß
peppaman


----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *wer issn der cocopelli bei ebay ? Koko ? *





neeeee dat is der der hier im forum auch als COCOpelli rumrennt


----------



## andy1 (7. März 2003)

asoooo, na der schleicht wohl auch immer in Ebay bei den Campabrocken ummanand um sie dann abzustauben...


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> wiesmänner her!!!
> *



Das ist doch diese Schwule Stipper-Gruppe aus Österreich - oder???

phaty


----------



## Altitude (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das ist doch diese Schwule Stipper-Gruppe aus Österreich - oder???
> ...



Nichts gegen den Flori Wiesmann - der ist ein voll korrekter Rahmenbauer und Schweizer!!!!

Und er ist HETERO - hat ne nette Freundin...

Nur a bisserl teuer ist er!


----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)

auch wenn es grade wirklich zu nix passt aber ich muss es erzählen, evtl. kennt den spruch jemand ich kannte ihn nicht und hab moch köstlichst amüsiert....

ich würde sogar behaupten ich habe gefeiert wie schon ewig nicht mehr

man muss sich den spruch jetzt nur im richtigen zusammenhang vorstellen, lästernt über irgendjemanden der mal wieder gar nix auf die reihe bekommt

DER IST ZU BLÖD NEN WASSEREIMER UMZUKIPPEN........-..........DER SÄUFT DEN AUS


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *... Flori Wiesmann ... hat ne nette Freundin...
> *



Ist klar Aldi... Du hast natürlich die wirklich wichtigen Infos über einen Rahmenbauer immer sofort parat ... warum bin ich nicht überrascht ...!


----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)

ich muss jetzt mal noch etwas ganz aus der luft gegriffenes einwerfen

SEIT 10 MINUTEN bin ich gespannt wie ein flitzebogen.....hehe


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich muss jetzt mal noch etwas ganz aus der luft gegriffenes einwerfen
> 
> SEIT 10 MINUTEN bin ich gespannt wie ein flitzebogen.....hehe *



Oh shut the f.uck up ...

Guck mal Basti was schönes ... 

Wenn Du Amis nur mal endlich einen vernünftigen Hintergrund für ihre Bikes nehmen würden!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)

diesen link kann und darf ich euch nicht vorenthalten, noch nie hab ich so viele bunnys auf einem haufen gesehen....meine fresse und eine sieht besser aus als die adere.......PUUHHHHHHHHh.....nur leider ....

mann mann mann......DORT wil ich meine letzte ruhe finden

http://beautifulzueri.blogspot.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *mann mann mann......DORT wil ich meine letzte ruhe finden *



In Zürich????? Oh Gott - dann solltest Du Dich aber besser einäschern lassen und bei bei Cycleshark können sie dann Deine Überreste in ein Classic-Rähmchen abfüllen!

phaty


----------



## onespeed (7. März 2003)

ey basti du alter geniesser, da steh ich ja total drauf  






ähmmm...  fliegt die ryanair auch in die schweiz?


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

Sieht eigentlich aus wie ne GBBC-Party!


----------



## onespeed (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Und ich dachte Du liebst mich wirklich ...
> ...



in meinem herzen tobt ein beben, du bist für mich der sinn vom leben, drum flüster ich dir diesen satz  ich liebe dich, mein dicker schatz!!!


----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)

mein favorit bei den bildern will ich hier nicht zeigen ...wer es gefunden hat weis was ich miene wenn ich sage HOSE, FRONTANSICHT.......KNAPP


----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Sieht eigentlich aus wie ne GBBC-Party!
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt nur eben MIT weibern.........

nix für ungut


----------



## onespeed (7. März 2003)

ich sehe wir verstehn uns...


----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)

ich will in die schweiz..hier gibts ja noch mehr


http://www2.tilllate.ch/tnpage.php3?gid=spgr&grid=5


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

Andi wir zwei treiben uns manchmal wirklich in den allerübelsten Gegenden in übelster Gesellschaft rum ... wir wilden Jungs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (7. März 2003)




----------



## roesli (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> In Zürich?????*



Mein Revier    

..und ich weiss nicht nur, was ein "Chueflade" ist, ich weiss auch, wo er ist


----------



## onespeed (7. März 2003)

> Andi wir zwei treiben uns manchmal wirklich in den allerübelsten Gegenden in übelster Gesellschaft rum ... wir wilden Jungs ...



rocker ohne furcht und tadel eben


----------



## chainsaw (7. März 2003)

da wissen wir ja jetzt wo der nächste GBBC-LAUF stattfindet!!!


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onespeed _
> *
> 
> rocker ohne furcht und tadel eben  *



Oh yes baby ...






@Roesli: wenn Du natürlich immer nur in Lesben-Clubs rumläufst, dann kriegste aber keine ab!


----------



## roesli (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> @Roesli: wenn Du natürlich immer nur in Lesben-Clubs rumläufst, dann kriegste aber keine ab! *



..ich lass Dich gern in dem Glauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chainsaw _
> *da wissen wir ja jetzt wo der nächste GBBC-LAUF stattfindet!!!
> 
> *



Wie jetzt? Hat es Dir in Bonn nicht gefallen ... Mädelsmässig???


----------



## chainsaw (7. März 2003)

ich hat da eher an eine erweiterung der Serie gedacht!


----------



## roesli (7. März 2003)

..schön ist die Schweiz....


----------



## onespeed (7. März 2003)

von wegen in bonn nicht gefallen  

eines der vielen liebespaare  vom letzten wochenende


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

... und Oralverkehr!


----------



## joe yeti (7. März 2003)

soso sehr     



joe 


aber die wäre mir lieber oh yäh


----------



## phatlizard (7. März 2003)

Die Schottische Singlespeed-Damen-Nationalmannschaft in Zürich!


----------



## joe yeti (7. März 2003)

also roesli dat kann doch nich sein??


----------



## Cycleshark (8. März 2003)

tja jungs 

so is dat mal nu hier in zürich! ....tagsüber getarnt als cycle shark, nächtens transmoglifiziert  zum streichel park mit anschliesendem speichel quark....

euer don pietro de los sharkos alias rocco mountain


----------



## cdeger (8. März 2003)

... zumindest das mit dem Speichelfluss ist so schon richtig - bei nächtlichen Shark-Besuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cycleshark _
> *don pietro de los sharkos alias rocco mountain  *



Das ist mit Abstand der schönste Künstlername, den ich je für einen Porno-Darsteller gehört habe!!! 

Respekt Don Rocco!


----------



## phatlizard (8. März 2003)




----------



## Marcus (8. März 2003)

*El fetzt und rockt!*

Mann bin ich breit... G-Punkt, it"s your turn!


----------



## G-Punkt (8. März 2003)

*"L" fetzt *


----------



## Marcus (8. März 2003)

Yeah Baby!

Es heisst aber nicht "EINZIGSTE", sondern "EINZIGE". Alter Ossi! 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## rob (8. März 2003)

is doch scheiss egal wiees heosst, wichtig ist nur, dass el derbe fetzt!


----------



## G-Punkt (8. März 2003)

schönen frauentach noch...


----------



## G-Punkt (8. März 2003)

und thea fetzt noch viel viel mehr


----------



## rob (8. März 2003)

ey ohne scheiss: in dem moment in dem ich auf die haustüre zu bin, kommt sie um die ecke. 
und inner küche bautse sich erstmal nen jolly zum schlafengehen...

man g., haste doch ne ische. hastes doch garnich nötig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-Punkt (8. März 2003)

aus solidarität (irak, bolschewistische kurkapelle, etc.): 

ja zur polygamie

g!

ps. grüß sie mal [smiley]


----------



## rob (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von G-Punkt _
> *[smiley] *


welchen? 

lick it?

übrigens: geile signatur!


----------



## G-Punkt (8. März 2003)

jetzt ist aber schluss hier. das ist ein ernsthafter thread

g.


----------



## rob (8. März 2003)

DEIN wort in gottes gehörgang...


----------



## andy1 (8. März 2003)

also die Seite iss auch net schlächt:

http://pittance.nodalpoint.net/doc/bonnasses/


----------



## phatlizard (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *also die Seite iss auch net schlächt:
> 
> http://pittance.nodalpoint.net/doc/bonnasses/
> ...



Wenn du mal die letzten 460 Seiten Fertigmacher liest (GRÖÖÖHL!) wird dir auffallen, dass schon ca. 50% der Bunnies hier eingesetzt wurden - das war nämlich mal Bastis Lieblings-Homepage!!! 
Vorsicht an alle Nicht-DSL-Besitzer - viiiiiiele Bilder!

@den ESK-Chat-Room: Schlimm was Drogen aus Menschen machen können!!!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wenn du mal die letzten 460 Seiten Fertigmacher liest (GRÖÖÖHL!) wird dir auffallen, dass schon ca. 50% der Bunnies hier eingesetzt weruden - das war nämlich mal Bastis Lieblings-Homepage!!!
> phaty *





aber trotzdem würd ich jetzt lieber nach züri wollen


----------



## andy1 (8. März 2003)

OK, ok, ich hab ja auch schon einige Bonnasses gepostet, also ist ja auch irgendwie meine Lieblingsseite... 

Aber ich hab da noch ne angeblich "tolle" Seite genannt bekommen  

aber warum funzt die bei mir net ? 

http://nightslife.free.fr/

geht die bei Euch ?


----------



## lebaron (8. März 2003)

weil die bei mir auc net geht

link haben wir wohl beide an der gleichen stelle gefunden


----------



## lebaron (8. März 2003)

........


----------



## andy1 (8. März 2003)

Miekäll Jakksonn:


----------



## phatlizard (8. März 2003)




----------



## andy1 (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nööö, S(chl)ingelspeed


----------



## phatlizard (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> Nööö, S(chl)ingelspeed *



Wer Singlespeed nachmacht und verfälscht ...


----------



## lebaron (8. März 2003)

........

hier mal ein echt HÄSSLICHER gunnar


----------



## lebaron (8. März 2003)

DAS ist mal echt ne hübsch klein-lacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (8. März 2003)

gLOW IN DARK....meine alten spielzeugautos haben das auch immer gmacht


----------



## lebaron (8. März 2003)

nee nee nix glow nur hübsch gebrusht..nehm ich mal an....

von denen hier:


----------



## lebaron (8. März 2003)




----------



## lebaron (8. März 2003)

.....and here he is.....full shape


----------



## lebaron (8. März 2003)

und jetzt mal wieder ne echte beauty........

uns' cünni


----------



## lebaron (8. März 2003)

herrlisch..........


----------



## lebaron (8. März 2003)

ich weis ja net ob ichs schon mal gepostet habe...glaube fast ja ....aber egal....

GROVE X FRAME


----------



## lebaron (8. März 2003)

more to follow later


----------



## phatlizard (8. März 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (8. März 2003)

sooo, werde mich jetzt mal von der Classicgemeinde für ein paar Stunden trennen  und mal wieder einen StadttourenradSprint mit meinem KreuzbandrissOPgeplagtemBein inne Stadt unternehmen ihr dürf diesen machen 
Und damits leichter fällt hier nochn Bilchen:


----------



## andy1 (8. März 2003)

ist eben ein echtes Herr Cooles und es soll
allerdings doch sehr unverwüstlich sein,l wie ich aus sicherer Quelle erfahren habe.
Es wird also demnächst doch mal wurzelgespickten Waldboden unter die Räders nehmen.

Sobald die Gabel wieder funzt, musse immer mal noch aufmachen.

Und jetzt noch ein grenzwertiges Betthupferl:


----------



## phatlizard (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *Und jetzt noch ein grenzwertiges Betthupferl *



Ein grenzwertiges Mountain-Bike und ein grenzwertiges Betthupferl in einem Posting!

Respekt!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (8. März 2003)

Schön!


----------



## phatlizard (8. März 2003)

Nur wo Porno draufsteht...






Impressionen  vom GBBC Rheinland!
Frische Bilder online!


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

Wenn mal wieder jemand wissen will, was ein Kantenklatscher ist ... oder die gehirnlose Variante davon ... bitte schön hier ist ein Video!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (9. März 2003)

und womit spilet man des ab ?


----------



## DocSnyder (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *und womit spilet man des ab ? *



QuieckTeim:
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/


----------



## Coffee (9. März 2003)

Guten Morgen Jungs ;-)

war ne lange Nacht......

erst Klitschko KO in 3.28
dann zwischendurch Finale Superstar  zur überbrückung
und las but not l.....

das Formel 1 Rennen live ;-)

Völlig KO heheh und Müde sitz ich nun im Büro und habe dann noch gleich dieses Gefunden...


----------



## Coffee (9. März 2003)

udn gleich noch eines hinterher...


----------



## Coffee (9. März 2003)

und für den echten Naturliebhaber ;-)


----------



## Coffee (9. März 2003)

Barbie´s bike






ein Holabolla (so sieht es zumindest aus ;-)






udn nochwas für ECHTE MÄNNER


----------



## lebaron (9. März 2003)

ach käffchen, den pinken índep. und den gt/harley panzer in stealth bomber grau hab ich doch schon längs gepostet!


aber dattattöösche is natürlich nett....DER SINGLESPEEDKING


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (9. März 2003)

am frühen Morgen - da wird man ja zum


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ach käffchen, den pinken índep. und den gt/harley panzer in stealth bomber grau hab ich doch schon längs gepostet!
> *



Basti ich glaube wir haben abgemacht, dass Du für dieses Posting jedesmal 5 ins Phrasenschwein einfwerfen musst ... !!!
Da Du ja der einzige bist, der die 460 Seiten auswendig kennt ...!

Coffee Du hattest noch Glück - normalerweise kann Dir der kleine Klugschei$$er auch noch die Seitennummer geben, wo das Bild gepostet war ...
Allerdings Daumen rauf für das Auffinden des SSWC Tattoo...! *DAS* hatten wir noch nicht!

phaty


----------



## Coffee (9. März 2003)

Hallöchen,

naja ist ja nciht so schlimm wegerm Doppelbilderposten ;-) Das passiert Euch allen ja auch öfters gelle ;-)

Übrigens, wenn man bei Google "one Gear" eingibt..kommt folgendes ;-)







möchte mal wissen, was der Popo mit One Gear zu tun hat ;-))

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. März 2003)

dieser one gear bedeutet in diesem fall anscheinend so etwas wie 1 WEG.....den zu diesem hintern


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (9. März 2003)

Da find ich aber das Bild hier nach der Eingabe von "one gear" wesentlich bedenklicher - mit entsprechend schmutziger Phantasie könnte man doch da eine Verknüpfung zwischen den zwei Hübschen und dem Produkt ihrer Liebe auf dem Tisch herstellen


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das war ein Tippfehler - Du hast bestimmt "Gier" eingegeben... !!! 

Wenn wir schon beim Googeln sind - schon seltsam was bei "Coffee" so alles rauskommt ...


----------



## lebaron (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeldDerArbeit _
> *Da find ich aber das Bild hier nach der Eingabe von "one gear" wesentlich bedenklicher - mit entsprechend schmutziger Phantasie könnte man doch da eine Verknüpfung zwischen den zwei Hübschen und dem Produkt ihrer Liebe auf dem Tisch herstellen
> 
> *



DU TIER


----------



## lebaron (9. März 2003)

gibt man phaty ein kommt das hier


----------



## lebaron (9. März 2003)

und er.....


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

... ist 1Speed-Bike eine Jazz-Band ... ???






... und LEBARON ...

sehr bedenklich ...


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)




----------



## Coffee (9. März 2003)

Ok Ok...und ich setz noch einen druff...

Und ich will sehen, das ihr demnächst alle solch ein Tatoo habt. Basti darf eines mit Bontrager machen anstatt Cannondale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeldDerArbeit (9. März 2003)

das passiert, wenn man sich währedn der Fahrt tätowieren lässt


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Ok Ok...und ich setz noch einen druff...
> 
> Und ich will sehen, das ihr demnächst alle solch ein Tatoo habt.
> ...



*NIEMALS!*


----------



## eL (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Ok Ok...und ich setz noch einen druff...
> 
> Und ich will sehen, das ihr demnächst alle solch ein Tatoo habt. Basti darf eines mit Bontrager machen anstatt Cannondale
> ...


wieso veräts du hier unsere geheimnisse????
ik poste kleich dein kleines muttermal


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

auch eine mögliche Bestrafung für Cracknfail-Symbol-Posting ...


----------



## eL (9. März 2003)

ach das kanntet ihr schon???


----------



## Coffee (9. März 2003)

Mit nem Kona über Stock und Stein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeldDerArbeit (9. März 2003)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - quelle surprise !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coffee (9. März 2003)

Ups umgefallen ;-)


----------



## Coffee (9. März 2003)

udn noch eines aus dem WWW...


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

Da muss ich doch wieder feststellen, dass ich den Anblick von 1" Reifen in MTB Rahmen einfach geil finde ... ! Da kommt nicht mal ein Leberfleck im Lederkostüm ran ...!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

Endlich die richtige Frau für unseren Basti ... !


----------



## Coffee (9. März 2003)

Warum ich so ein KONA Fan bin.....


----------



## Coffee (9. März 2003)

kennt ihr das schon?


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *kennt ihr das schon?
> *



Ja! 
Auf normalen Hersteller-Seiten oder bekannten singlespeed-e-zines brauchst du nichtmehr zu gucken, die haben wir schon alle hier gehabt!

Basti arbeit für Dich ...

Staabis Gästebuchentrag-Thread!!!  

*DAS* ist ein Job für Super-Basti!

los geht es:

wisst ihr was .... ich habe neulich durch zufall im bike magazine den artikel über euch gelesen und´ich frage mich .....man ...seid ihr voll ******** oder was ? die neuen bikes als geschwüre zu bezeichnen nur weil sie besser sind als euer alter mist ....... es ist doch mehr als dumm ....wenn man wirklich für das biken lebt (und das tut ihr nicht auch wenn ihr es behauptet) sollte man sich nicht gegenüber verbesserungen verschließen (und das die neuen bikes besser sind als die alten steht ja wohl ausser frage ) ich würde gerne mal sehen wie ihr mit euren beschissenen cantis oder m-brakes einen richtigen dirt track runterheizt (weil scheibenbremsen ja hässliche geschwüre sind) .... was ich auch ganz gerne mal sehen würde wie ihr mit euren ''super tollen '' geklebten und beidseitig verschraubten 0mm federweg gabeln richtig droppen könnt (viel spass mit gebrochenen armen und kaputten vorderrädern )
also im endeffekt kann ich nur sagen :ich finde euch dumm und ignorant weil ihr nicht einseht dass alt meistens nicht besser ist sondern eher schlechter

ich bitte um antwort bzw rechtfertigung ....solltet ihr meinen eintrag löschen zeigt das mir und allen anderen was für ignorante *********** ihr seid


----------



## eL (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *kennt ihr das schon?
> 
> 
> ...


boah ey dat iss ne Look Gabel da vorne drinne


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

Den Witz kennt ja eigentlich fast jeder, aber der zugehörige
Kommentar ist Weltklasse!

Die Schachtel!

Anfang der Ehe deponierte die Frau unter ihrem Bett eine
Schachtel und meinte zu ihrem Mann: "Du musst mir versprechen,
dass du nie in diese Schachtel schaust". All die Jahre hielt
sich der Mann an sein Versprechen.
Nach 40 Jahren Ehe hielt er es nicht langer aus und öffnete die
Schachtel. Darin befanden sich 3 leere Flaschen Bier und
12.035,- Euro in Münzen und kleinen Scheinen.

Voller Verwunderung legte er die Schachtel wieder unters Bett.
Am Abend in einem vornehmen Restaurant bei Kerzenschein und
romantischer Stimmung brach er sein Schweigen und fragte seine
Frau: "40 Jahre habe ich mein Versprechen gehalten. Aber heute
habe ich die Schachtel unter dem Bett geöffnet und nachgesehen.
Bitte erkläre mir den Inhalt".

Sie antwortete: "Jedes Mal wenn ich dich betrogen habe, habe ich
danach eine Flasche Bier getrunken und die leere Flasche in die
Schachtel gelegt."
Der Mann schwieg erstaunt und dachte bei sich: "In all den
Jahren war ich sehr oft unterwegs auf Dienstreisen, da sind die
3x wirklich nicht so schlimm und ich glaube, ich kann ihr das
verzeihen."

Etwas später allerdings fiel ihm noch der ominöse Geldbetrag ein
und  er meinte zu seiner Frau: "Was ist eigentlich mit dem Geld
in der Schachtel?"
"Na ja, jedes Mal, wenn die Schachtel voll war, habe ich die
Pfandflaschen zurückgebracht!"


Mail darauf hin von einem Mann:

Dieser Witz scheint einer weiblichen Feder entsprungen zu sein.
Das sieht man an der enthaltenen Logik

1.) Die Frau hätte Ihren Mann die letzten 40 Jahre jeden Tag
5,5 (Pfandwert/Flasche 15 Cent) mal betrügen müssen um auf diese
Summe zu kommen.

2.) Sie hätte dann mit insgesamt über 80.000 Männern geschlafen.

3.) Der Genuss von 5,5 Bier am Tag (Mo-So) hätten diese Frau (so
schön Sie auch sein mag) auf Dauer fett und alkoholabhängig
gemacht.

4.) Es gibt keine Stadt die 80.000 männliche Einwohner in
entsprechendem Alter aufweist, die gleichzeitig auch mit dieser
fetten, stinkenden, aufgedunsenen Frau poppen würden.

5.) In der Schachtel können sich keine Scheine befunden haben,
sondern nur Hartgeld. Um einen 5 EUR-Schein durch Pfand zu
bekommen müsste man 33,3 Flaschen abgeben. Diese passen nicht in
eine Schachtel. Höchstens in einen Möbelkarton, den man aber
nicht unter ein Bett bekommt, es sei denn es wäre ein Hochbett.
Wenn die Frau also die Flaschen weggebracht hat, kann es sich
höchsten um 6 Flaschen gehandelt haben. Dies wären 90 Cent
Pfand.
Also Hartgeld.

6.) Normalerweise wären 0,90 EUR als Hartgeldmenge ein
50-Cent-Stück und zwei 20-Cent-Stücke. Die 12.035 EUR Hartgeld
bestehen also aus ca. 4.457 50-Cent-Stücken und doppeltsovielen
20-Cent-Stücken. Ein 50-Cent-Stück wiegt 7,8 Gramm, ein
20-Cent-Stück 5,74 Gramm.
Das sind zusammen 86 Kilo. Die Frau will ich sehen, die Ihren
dicken aufgequollenen Körper auf den Fußboden plumpsen läßt um
mal eben eine Schachtel mit dem Gewicht von 85 Kilo unter
dem Bett hervorzuziehen.

7.) Wenn ich das Volumen des Materials der Geldstücke nehme und
summiere, dann komme ich auf gut 12 Kubikdezimeter, was etwa 12
Milchtüten entspricht.
Darin enthalten ist natürlich noch nicht "Luft", die zwischen den
einzelnen Geldstücken ist. Jedenfalls passen keine 12 Milchtüten
in eine "Schachtel", geschweige denn noch 3 leere Flaschen.

8.) Es gibt den Euro erst seit gut einem Jahr. Da das Geld in
Münzen war, gehe ich nicht von einem Umtausch in die neue
Währung aus. Also muss sich die Fremdgehgeschichte ja komplett
im letzten Jahr abgespielt haben.

9.) Würde ich die Rechnung also von 40 Jahren auf 12 Monate
verkürzen, dann käme ich auf knapp 220 Männer und natürlich auf
220 Bier am Tag. Da der Tag nur 24 Stunden hat und davon der
Mann
wahrscheinlich die Hälfte Zuhause ist, blieben ihr für das
Fremdpoppen nur 12 Stunden pro Tag übrig. Davon ziehen wir mal
die 36 Gänge zu dem Flaschenladen um die Ecke ab, die ca. 5
Minuten beanspruchen.... obwohl natürlich nicht, wenn man
hackedicht und superfett ist.. also 10 Minuten pro Gang. Sind
insgesamt 6 Stunden um das Pfand wegzubringen. Übrig bleiben nun
noch 6 Stunden.
Wenn man 1 Minute pro Flasche Bier trinken rechnet, dann gehen
wieder 3,6 Stunden ab, sind also nur noch 2,4 Stunden um 220
Männer zu vögeln. Aber da bei der Menge Bier auch einige
Klogänge
einzurechnen sind, müssen wir leider wieder was abziehen. Die
weibliche Blase fasst etwa 500ccm, also ca. nen halben Liter.
Das wären dann bei 220 Bier (330ml) 145 Klogänge...... Usw.....

10.) Außerdem trinken Frauen kein Bier

Ja, ja, Frauen. Das Witzereissen sollten sie lieber den Männern
überlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (9. März 2003)

...diese Seite ist ja wohl der Hammer:

http://pittance.nodalpoint.net/doc/bonnasses/

Die armen (männlichen) Lehrer, die mit dieser Bande auf Klassenfahrt gehen müssen.... Haben mir aber wenigstens etwas diesen Sonntag im Büro verschönert 

Aber jetzt ist Sex pur angesagt: Feierabend und der Ritt in den Sonnenuntergang mit diesem meinem geliebten Stahlross  

Steinhummer (sabbernd)

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *...diese Seite ist ja wohl der Hammer:
> 
> http://pittance.nodalpoint.net/doc/bonnasses/
> ...



Man merkt schon, dass Deine Aufmerksamkeit nachlässt - die Mädels haben wir gestern einzeln durchgehechelt! Ich glaub ich pack sie mal in meine Signatur, dann sind sie immer griffbereit!

Echten Porno gibt es jetzt!


----------



## Altitude (9. März 2003)

wollt mich auch mal melden, war bis jetzt ein echt hartes Wochenende...

Freitag hab ich Stunden beim Augenarzt verbracht - hab nun ne neue Netzhaut und einen Bleichtungsmesser eingebaut... 
Nachdem ich mir dieses Damenrad von unserer Kaffeschlürferin angesehen hab...die Verbrennungen kommen Morgen dran - denn das Ding ist heiß!!!

Gestern hatte ich mla wieder Lust auf Extremschoppen...Man war das teuer...

Nachmittags hab ich mich noch für knappe zwei Stunden auf "Gladys" geschungen und bin schön Soft zum Fettbverbrennen (Ja, ja ich weiß - aber ich hab mich noch nicht aufgegeben) ein wenig rumgeradelt...

Abends wurde ich von meinem Mädel und unserem Bescuh gezungen - mir diesen Superstarmist anzusehen - somit war die ganze Augenarztsitzerei wieder für die Katz...

Heute für um 9.00 bin ich nach Großhabersdorf gefahren und habe mit den Verantwortlichen unseres Vereines die Strecke für den GBBC am 1. Advent beschlossen - Jungs das wird ein Spaß: ca. 2 km knackige Sprint-Strecke mit einer kleinen Bergwertung und einigen schönen Abfahrten - ob ich die Trailsektionen nun noch Einbaue - weiß ich noch nicht...

Dann hab ich einen Anruf erhalten, daß ich Heute (Da dacht ich noch, daß es einen Gott gibt...)nicht auf den Betze zum knipsen muß und somit den Tag zur freien Verfügung habe...

Gesagt, getan - ab auf den Brodie und in die Fränkische (@ZZorro und NIls - Sorry aber es war echt kurzfristig) zum Brodie-Gassi-führen...

leider hat der Spaß nur eine Stunde gedauert, denn dann bin ich an einem echt fiesen Ast hängengeblieben und hab mir dabei mein Schaltwerk (99er SRAM 9.0sl in Carbon - wenn noch einer eins aht bitte melden) abgerissen, das Schaltauge verbogen und zwei Speiche sind auch noch tot... 

Nun ja, nach ein wenig gefluche und gemotze hab ich das Rad geschultert (Hab ja erst meine Technbik trainiert beim GBBC im Rheinland) und bin ca. 3 km zu meinem Auto gejoggt...danke meiner Cannondale-Schuhe - die ich in weise Vorraussicht wegen der weicheren Sohle schon im vorhinein angezogen hatte...

Zuhause angekommen harre ich nun der Dinge die da kommen - bei meinem Glück Explodiert meine Espressomaschine oder die Nikon fällt vom Balkon....  

Schönn Sonntag euch noch...

Grüße an alle aktiven und passiven GBBC-Teilnehmer!

Alex


----------



## The Rodenz (9. März 2003)

Alti, es gibt schlimmeres im Rheinland sagen wir 

et iss wie it iss,  et kütt wie et kütt und

et hätt noch immer joht jegange,  lass dir den sonntag nicht vermiesen, ich muss heute zum beispiel arbeiten,  

habe dir noch ein bildchen angehängt

bis denne jan


----------



## Altitude (9. März 2003)

Vielen Dank für diese aufmunternden Worte...

aber anchdem ich diese Etwas gesehen habe...

...weiß ich daß es mir noch richtig gut geht...

Grüße

Alti


----------



## The Rodenz (9. März 2003)

Vielleicht hilft dies hier


----------



## eL (9. März 2003)

Besagt schon das alles was schiefgehen kann auch schiefgehen wird ;-(
das unwiederrufliche wird auch unwiederruflich eintreten!!!
in so nem fall denk immer daran wie gut es uns allen doch noch geht ;-)

wegen dem schaizwerk brauchst nich trauern....ik empfehle dir den surly ;-)))) der reisst nicht so schnell ab und bringt nebenbei die kondi für die nächsten GBBC´s  Sieh es als zeichen des bikegottes das des mistding endlich im wallhalla gelandet ist!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> * bei meinem Glück Explodiert meine Espressomaschine oder die Nikon fällt vom Balkon....
> *



Weeeeehe meinem Baby passiert was ... !!!


----------



## lebaron (9. März 2003)

@aldi

MEIN BEILEID......

@phaty

hast du den wadesimmons schon was geschrieben?

@rest

WEITERMACHEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. März 2003)




----------



## lebaron (9. März 2003)

mann mann mann uist das ein tag........

aldi reißts das sw ab mir reißt der vorbau kaputt......n kumpel von mir hatte 2 platten
da bleibt uns doch nur noch der augekrebs


----------



## The Rodenz (9. März 2003)

Tja früher war alles anders, so sah es damals aus


----------



## The Rodenz (9. März 2003)

Heute ist alles anders


----------



## eL (9. März 2003)

Treffen der generationen????
manches ändert sich eben nie


----------



## peppaman (9. März 2003)

tja und beim peppaman haben sich heute die Flaschenhalternieten am Unterrohr des geliebten grauen explosifs verabschiedet.
Und alles ohne Sturz und nix 
Auf einmal beim Flasche zurückstecken merke ich ein verdächtiges klappern.

Tja die untere Gewindeniete hatte sich schon gelöst und hing nur noch am Flaschenhalter. Und die obere ist auch schon lose...

Wenigstens konnte ich den Halter ans Sitzrohr bauen.

@kona-fan-coffee:
wie kulant sind denn die kona-boys so?
oder soll ich zu nem CD-händler und mir neue Nieten reinmachen lassen?

werd mich auch mal an Kona wenden damit...


naja und zuhause angekommen stelle ich fest, das sich wieder teile meines brilenrahmens ablösen.... 

wird zeit für ne sportbrille!!!


aber sonst waren es 60 toll km´s.  

gruß
peppaman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Tja früher war alles anders
> 
> [...]
> ...



ich will ja nicht beurteilen was besser ist....


























geilgeilgeil! ich will doch! 

IN ESK WE TRUST!!

@phaty: "Hartgeld" - was für ein wort, da kommt man ja glatt auf schlimme gedanken..


----------



## The Rodenz (9. März 2003)

Die früheren Jungs waren mit sicherheit ärmer dran denn 

sie waren nicht beim 

1. Lauf des GBBC


----------



## joe yeti (9. März 2003)

guten abend!

joe


----------



## Altitude (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> wegen dem schaizwerk brauchst nich trauern....ik empfehle dir den surly ;-)))) der reisst nicht so schnell ab und bringt nebenbei die kondi für die nächsten GBBC´s  Sieh es als zeichen des bikegottes das des mistding endlich im wallhalla gelandet ist!!!! *



Mein lieber El...

Du vergisst leider, daß ich bei meinem Surly auch schon die Federn  mit meinem "MassGewichtsVerhältnis" gecrasht habe...

Hast Du eigenltich den Cannondale schon auf Eingang umgerüstet???

Lass mir doch wenigstens den Brodie mit Schaltung...BIITTTEE!!!


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

Joe bring mal den Rasierer rüber ...


----------



## lebaron (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Joe bring mal den Rasierer rüber ... *



PFUI......


----------



## joe yeti (9. März 2003)

bei der nich!


----------



## joe yeti (9. März 2003)

joe


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

Joe ich frag mich was man krankes im Netz suchen muss, um dann *sowas* zu finden!!!


----------



## lebaron (9. März 2003)

vielleicht muss man mal joe bei google eingeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (9. März 2003)

phaty ich denke an dich und dann surfe icke rum!!

und schaue nach was zu rasieren!


----------



## roesli (9. März 2003)

....haben's manchmal einfach nicht leicht.....


----------



## joe yeti (9. März 2003)

oh ya


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

Gerade im Fernsehen!

Testamentseröffnung eines Bestattungsunternehmers!

...

- Der Laden muss drei Jahre von den Erben weitergeführt werden!
- Und wenn nicht?
- Dann wird er verkauft und der Erlös geht einem wohltätigen Zweck zu.
- Welthungerhilfe?
- Rot-Weiss Oberhausen!

... und ich spucke einen Mund voll Cola-Light durchs Wohnzimmer!

phaty


----------



## The Rodenz (9. März 2003)

ungefähr so


----------



## The Rodenz (9. März 2003)

man beachte den schwungvollen flüssigkeitsautritt aus den nasalen öffnungen


----------



## phatlizard (9. März 2003)

Ich hab ja schon lange nix mehr von der Bloodhound Gang gehört ... !

Das ist doch die perfekte Singlespeeder-Sound!


----------



## The Rodenz (9. März 2003)

jaja genau so gings zu uns


----------



## Staabi (9. März 2003)

Nabend,

zum Ausklang des Abends möchte ich Euch noch eine meiner liebsten Cartoon-Seiten empfehlen:

www.nichtlustig.de

Besonders empfehlenswert wenn man auf Gary Larson ähnlichen Humor steht.

Sind auch ein paar Yeti-Witze dabei  .

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (10. März 2003)

und träumt schön


----------



## phatlizard (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *
> Sind auch ein paar Yeti-Witze dabei  .
> *



Stimmt ... 

[Edit] Ich habe das Bild mal rausgenommen und einen Link dazugesetzt, möchte nicht das das Forum wegen eines Deeplinks Ärger bekommt. Grüße, Michael


----------



## phatlizard (10. März 2003)

@Staabi ist okay ich hab es ganz weggenommen ... jetzt wollte ich allerdings diesen klasse Aufkleber posten - echt nicht für DICH!!!! war kein Kommentar ... Reiner Zufall


----------



## phatlizard (10. März 2003)

Ich hab gerade zum ersten mal in meinem Leben im BIKE-Forum geblättert ... jetzt brauch ich erstmal eine Tablette! Sag mir hier noch einmal einer was über Niveau!

phaty



> Meine ehrliche Meinung : 
> 
> Die SID wackelt rum wie die Titten meiner tussi. Na ja fast. 
> 
> ...


----------



## Staabi (10. März 2003)

Hi,

wollte Euch nur kurz meinen neuen Avatar präsentieren, passend zur kommenden Osterzeit.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Sylvester (10. März 2003)

huii - der osterstaabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *oh ya *



DANKE VIELMALS...wobei ich lieber die nummer von der tante hätte


----------



## lebaron (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich hab ja schon lange nix mehr von der Bloodhound Gang gehört ... !
> 
> Das ist doch die perfekte Singlespeeder-Sound!
> ...



und DU willst MIR was über geschmack werzählen?.confused:

phaty das ist ja wohl mal die hinterletzte band....die sitzen doch selbst beim zdf in der letzten reihe


----------



## lebaron (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *und träumt schön *





oooooooooooooooh yes.........CHRISTINA.........

in einer reihe mit mariah und jenny.......mit dem unterschied dat die schon eher in meiner altersklasse sien dürfte


----------



## Coffee (10. März 2003)

der "Mädchenpornobomber"


----------



## Steinhummer (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *der "Mädchenpornobomber"
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Kaffee,

als Nicht-MTB-Historiker, der Ponys immer nur nach "gefallen" oder "gefallen nicht" sortiert und auf die Verwendung zeitgenössischer Teile keinen gesteigerten Wert legt, kann ich nur sagen:
    

Dieses Teil ist ein Sexy Motherf***er und leckerer als eine äthiopische Kaffee-Zeremonie!

Steinhummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## realbiker (10. März 2003)

Wie ist den die Gabel so zum Fahren? Hat jemand anderer auch Erfahrungen mit der Gabel is zwar nicht wirklich Classic aber trotzdem schon ein bissal älter und meiner Meinung nach verdammt edel!!!


----------



## phatlizard (10. März 2003)

*DAS WAR MIR DOCH KLAR!!!!*





jetzt hab ich mir den ganzen Tag wunderschöne Räder angeschaut - und jetzt das ...


----------



## cdeger (10. März 2003)

... mach' ich mich eben mal unbeliebt:

Das Gesamtbild leidet doch ganz gewaltig unter der Proflex-Gabel - schon der benötigte Spacer-Turm ist Beweis genug, dass sie definitiv nicht in diesen Rahmen passt.

Denkt euch mal die Spacer weg und ersetzt sie durch einen Vorbau - und? 70 Grad steil, 140 mm lang, klares Urteil: Falsche Rahmenhöhe gewählt.

Und außerdem ...


----------



## phatlizard (10. März 2003)

Sehr geehrter Herr Doktor Deger,

da kann ich nur zustimmen - allerdings sollten wir nicht vergessen, dass die Kaffee-Tante das Bike auch gerade desshalb aufgebaut hat, um unsere Magennerven zu reizen ... !
Daher auch die Farbkombi (die ich schön finde!) - wenn man aber mal die Gabel wegnimmt, dann steht da ein wunderschönes Rad und das wäre doch erheblich wichtiger!

Ich glaube, die kleine würde für eine anständige Provokation auch nackt beim Rennen auftauche ... ach nee tschuldigung, das war ja mein feuchter Traum von letzter Woche ... !

phaty


----------



## lebaron (10. März 2003)

wie schon bei meinen vorrednern...vom steuerrohr nach hinten istr das radel seeeeeeehr gelungen, auch wenn es evtl. doch ein wenig klein zu sein scheint, aber das kann ja jeder handhaben wie er will(oder sie), ich mag es ja auch etwas kleiner.

ABER was zur hölle ist das für ien ungetüm da vorne drin, da hat doch bestimmt jemand seine funger im spiel gehabt oder...nee neee und dann diese spacertürmchen...neeeeee.

mensch kaffee da hätteste dir JEDE andere gabel reinzimmmern können die funktionell wie auch optisch definitiv besser gepasst hätte (was in diesem falle JEDE gabel tut)....und dann nen "normalen" vorbau und spacer weg.

tztztzzzzzzzzzzzzz

naja dem augenkrebs ist es jedenfalls be............dingsbums....

naja und ´die farbkombo (orange/gold) ist geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (10. März 2003)

Werte Herren des Fertigmacher,

die Inspiration durch einen gewissen " EL" ist da wohl ganz offensichtlich...



 




Grüße aus Köln,

Kurt


----------



## realbiker (10. März 2003)

Naja gut über Geschmack lässt sich streiten und wegen der vielen Spacer ist die Gabel wahrscheinlich keine gute Wahl aber wie schauts grundsätzlich mit der Gabel aus kann die was? Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht ???


----------



## phatlizard (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cibinium _
> *Werte Herren des Fertigmacher,
> 
> die Inspiration durch einen gewissen " EL" ist da wohl ganz offensichtlich...
> *



Wenn 's mal nur ne Inspiration war und nicht etwa eine Gehirnwäsche unter Drogeneinfluss!!!


----------



## lebaron (10. März 2003)

zu erfahrungen......
naja ich bin mal 2 seeehr alte modelle gefahren eine mit elastomeren und eine mit stahlfeder, beide waren ohne einstellbare dämpfung, und demnach konnte man auf denne springen wie mit nem pogostock, es war der letzte rotz, ich kann wie gesagt nur für diese sprechen, ich weis nicht wie sie sich mit einstellbarer zugastufe verhalte


----------



## lebaron (10. März 2003)




----------



## eL (10. März 2003)

Aaaaalso zuerstemal bin ich vollkommen unschuldig...das hat sie gaaanz alleine hinbekommen ;-))))))und das garnichtmal schlecht

Ik versteh garnich was ihr gegen det radel habt???? wäre es blau könntet ihr es doch nichtmal von meinem unterscheiden!!!!!! also seit mal jäntälmänn und lobt die kleine für ihre mühen so wie es der steinhummer getan hat.
langsam glaube ich es liegt nicht am bike sondern an der person die es gebaut hat und sehr viel spass damit haben wird....
@Herr Deger
die gabel passt scho in das rad....die spacer oben verschwinden und werden durch ne distanzhülse unterhalb des steuersatzes ersetzt....lass mich erstma an die neue drehmaschiene kommen die mein boss ergattert hat....der vorbau gehört umgedreht...also negativ...aber das wird sie ja beim fahren schon merken...und was dich sonst noch da gestört hat...naja kann man doch irgendwie richten...solange SIE es denn will...also ich find das radel sehr schön 

abschließend möcht ich noch auf meine signatur hinweisen welche ja wohl alles besagt


----------



## phatlizard (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Aaaaalso zuerstemal bin ich vollkommen unschuldig...das hat sie gaaanz alleine hinbekommen ;-))))))und das garnichtmal schlecht
> 
> Ik versteh garnich was ihr gegen det radel habt???? wäre es blau könntet ihr es doch nichtmal von meinem unterscheiden!!!!!! also seit mal jäntälmänn und lobt die kleine für ihre mühen so wie es der steinhummer getan hat.
> ...



Jetzt mal keinen Verfolgungswahn Herr Leuchtmittelwart!

Bau hier nicht schon wieder ein Verschwörungs-Gerüst auf! Coffeelein ist mitlerweile ja als Bilder- und Geschichtenlieferantin gerne gesehen - der hauen wir nichts aus Spass um die Ohren!
Wer sowas montiert und im Fertigmacher zeigt, der bettelt um Schläge - ich geh mal davon aus, das hat sie auch so gemacht!

So blind kannst nicht mal du sein - weder aus Liebe noch aus Verblendung!
Wer diese Gabel an dem wunderschönen Rad als "passend" bezeichnet ist definitiv auf bewusstseinserweiternden Drogen!
Und mit Deinem würden wir es in keinem Fall verwechseln, denn was an neon-blau 19" (geschätzt) putzig wirkt, sieht beim 16" Geilomat-Orange aus wie eine Panzerabwehrgeschütz!

phaty
man fährt starr


----------



## lebaron (10. März 2003)

wie ich bereits gesgat habe vom der sache her finde ich das rad geil, ob ich die girvin/noleen nun mag lassen wir mal im raum stehen.....soll mir doch egal sein wer mit was glücklich wird

NUR jetzt mal butter bei die fische.

so ein spacer turm ist alles nur mit sicherheit nicht stabil und ungefährlich, auch auf die gefahr hin dass es manchen als lächerlich erscheintist so ein spacertürmchen bei solch einer art doppelbrückengabel MEHR ALS HAARIG.

da extreme belastungen durch die obere brücke aauftreten, glaubt mir ich als angehender kantenklatscher weis wovon ich da rede, auf dauer macht das der steuersatz nur sehr wiederwilig mit, von der gefahr eines brechenden schats mal ganz abgeshen.

by the way kann es unter umständen auch recht flexy also nicht sehr verdreksteif sein. demnach wäre dann der klare vorteil dieser gabelkonstrukton vollkommen verschenkt, da sich ja diese bauform durch höhe steifigkeit auszeichnet, was in diesemfalle unter umstänen nicht mehr gegeben ist.

......so viel zu meinen ERNSTHAFTEnbedenken bei dieser gabel!

nix für ungut coffee


----------



## phatlizard (10. März 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (10. März 2003)

ok, das war fieß, aber war doch nur als ergänzung fürs archiv gedacht!  

gruss,
phil


----------



## eL (10. März 2003)

na nu bleibt mal ruhig hier


> Bau hier nicht schon wieder ein Verschwörungs-Gerüst auf!


 neenee mach ich doch nicht ehrlich



> Wer sowas montiert und im Fertigmacher zeigt, der bettelt um Schläge


 nun sie weis zu provozieren das ist allgemein bekannt


> So blind kannst nicht mal du sein


 werd gleich morgen zum augenarzt gehen....vieleicht brauch ich doch ne brille



> Wer diese Gabel an dem wunderschönen Rad als "passend" bezeichnet ist definitiv auf bewusstseinserweiternden Drogen!


 Ich will mehr...täglich mehr ;-)


> Und mit Deinem würden wir es in keinem Fall verwechseln, denn was an neon-blau 19" (geschätzt) putzig wirkt, sieht beim 16" Geilomat-Orange aus wie eine Panzerabwehrgeschütz


und bei der drohenden kriegsgefahr finde ich jeder sollte eins haben....aber nur prophylaktisch zur selbstverteidigung  


> man fährt starr


 wer ist man???? kenn ich den??? war der in kölln auch???
Also.....dat spacertürmchen muss weg....da kümmer ich mich schon drum....mit nem passendem steuerrohr würde es auch ganz anders aussehen....ansonsten ist das rad einfach oberporno ;-)))))


----------



## phatlizard (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> * wer ist man???? kenn ich den??? war der in kölln auch???
> *



Mehrere ... !


----------



## Staabi (10. März 2003)

Nabend,

traurige Nachricht:






Barry Sheene, Motorradweltmeister in der 500er Klasse 1976 und 1977 ist heute seinem Krebsleiden erlegen. Farewell Barry... 

Grüße.

Michael


----------



## ibislover (10. März 2003)

gruss,
phil


----------



## joe yeti (10. März 2003)

bis auf die gabel is dat rad echt nice und vieleicht ein biserl klene dat klene!!?

[email protected] was hast du mit coff geamcht das sie die gabel einbaut?

bitte schicke mir ne pm dazu ich will ja von coff auch noch was !!


   

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (10. März 2003)

..diesen porno-bauxit-bomber zugelegt.

mein konto stellte sich schon mental darauf ein, mich wiedermal zu hassen.. 
..doch dann meldete sich mein stahlherz und bewahrte mich vor dem sündigen leichtmetall! 

naja.. mein konto hasst mich jetzt trotzdem, doch dafür glüht mein stahlherz 
vor freude.. 

wiesozeigtsichbeimnächstengbbc 
whoa


----------



## joe yeti (10. März 2003)

zeig dein neues stahl teil !!

aber sofort!


----------



## phatlizard (10. März 2003)

Mädels,

ich bin heute in den Besitz von Bildmaterial gelangt, dass die Grundfesten der Classic-Welt nachhaltig erschüttern wird ... !!!
Glaubt ihr nicht ...??? Na aber bitte ... hab ich schon mal *übertrieben???*  

Wo krieg ich jetzt eine Scanner her ... hmmm werd mal einen kaufen!

phaty


----------



## whoa (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *zeig dein neues stahl teil !!
> 
> aber sofort!
> ...



geht nich großer.. 

a) ich hab es noch gar nicht.. 
b) ich hab es auch noch nicht bezahlt.. 
c) ich werd mich hüten das geheimnis vor'm nächsten gbbc zu lüften 

am do krieg ich kohle, dann wird neben einigen "kleinkram" ein aluteil (mit etwas elektronik drin) und ein stahlteil jekooft. 

baldmitohnebonty 
whoa


----------



## whoa (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Mädels,
> 
> ich bin heute in den Besitz von Bildmaterial gelangt, dass die Grundfesten der Classic-Welt nachhaltig erschüttern wird ... !!!
> ...



wie was, stahl ist ein leichtmetall... aaaaaargh... ick stürz mir von der nächsten brücke...


----------



## PrimOChris (10. März 2003)

Hi!

Kaum sind die Lehrjahre um, fangen bei whoa die Herrenjahre an...

Glückwunsch! (habe selbst ´grad was unglaubliches an der Angel )
Aber alter, wo bleiben die Bilder aus Hamburg?! 



p.s. melde: Umzug immer noch nicht abgeschlossen...


----------



## whoa (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *
> Aber alter, wo bleiben die Bilder aus Hamburg?!
> *


wie was, hab dir doch die bike-pics gemailt?! 
und wo bleibt die von mir "geforderte" tel-nr?!


----------



## cdeger (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> @Herr Deger
> die gabel passt scho in das rad....die spacer oben verschwinden und werden durch ne distanzhülse unterhalb des steuersatzes ersetzt....lass mich erstma an die neue drehmaschiene kommen die mein boss ergattert hat....der vorbau gehört umgedreht...also negativ...aber das wird sie ja beim fahren schon merken...und was dich sonst noch da gestört hat...naja kann man doch irgendwie richten...solange SIE es denn will...also ich find das radel sehr schön
> *



EL Capitan,

wenn ein Spacerturm das Steuerrohr quasi verdoppelt, dann stimmt doch was nicht. Schließlich hat irgendein Konamann sich etwas bei der Geometrie gedacht - und das sollte dann nicht so schmerzfrei übergangen werden, oder?

Wenn nun die Parallelogramm-Konstruktion eine größere Einbaulänge erfordert - bitte, dann muss eben ein höher bauender Rahmen her.

Dass eine so mächtige Gabel zudem optisch den filigranen Stahlrahmen "erschlägt", sei nur am Rande erwähnt. Geschmackssache eben, auch wenn deren Kommentierung ja durchaus Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads trifft.

Deine Absicht, die einzelnen Spacer durch ein Drehteil zu ersetzen, ist angesichts deiner Profession so verständlich wie technisch unsinnig - die Begründung dafür gab's ja schon zu lesen.

Und wenn SIE andere Punkte ändert - bitte sehr, um Anregung dazu wurde doch gebeten. Wenn nicht: Auch gut, wird das Stück schon früher seiner wahren Bestimmung zugeführt. IN diesem Sinne ...

RIDE THAT BIKE, COFFEE!


----------



## lebaron (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Mädels,
> 
> ich bin heute in den Besitz von Bildmaterial gelangt, dass die Grundfesten der Classic-Welt nachhaltig erschüttern wird ... !!!
> ...



..i'm scared.......und kann schon einiges erahnen....


----------



## Coffee (11. März 2003)

Hallöchen,

@ barönchen,

schön das Du auch shcon solch eine Gabel hast fahren können. ICh muss Dir aber bezüglich der Gabel doch auf ein bisschen was wiedersprechen. Die gabel ist zwar Optisch eine DB ist aber rein von der Belastung mit einer heuteigen DB nicht vergleichbar. Das solltest Du als Kantenklatscher wissen. Schond er Federweg spielt bei der Verwindung eine große Rolle.
 Desweiteren ist die gabel, bzw in der Gebrauchsanweisung  das so geschreiben, das ich sie so, mit den Spacern PROBLEMLOS fahren kann. Die liefern sogar die Spacer mit ;-) Also auch hier bitte um die Gesundheit meines Rahmens oder des Gabelschaftes keine Sorge.

Und dann kommt noch was. Die Rahmengröße. Es ist ein 16" mit einem 53 Oberrohr. Ein 18 " (17 gibt es nciht) da wäre mir das Oberrohr zu lange geworden. Udn einen Stummelvorbau wollte ich auch nciht.

Das kona baut extrem flach. Es ist aber von der sonstigen Geometrie kaum anderst als mein Principia rahmen in 16,5 Zoll. Das nur zur beruhigung.

Also ich werde es erstmal so testen udn auch fahren. Alles weitere mal sehen ;-)

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (11. März 2003)

naja du muusst halt dann nur noch schauen dass idr der lenker nicht einklappt was bei dieser recht hohen gabel schon passieren kann, bei solch kleinm rahmen mit recht steilem lenkwinkel!

und das mit den belastungsspitzen auf dem oberen steurkopf teil kommt schon so hin, mann könnte sich die arbeit machen und das parallelogramm und seine federrichtung graphisch darstellen, wobei dann rauskommt, dass wie bei allen mehr-brücken konstruktionen die belastung mehr in den oberen teil geht!

und so spielt der federweg dabei nur eine SEHR untergeordnete rolle, dass war auch früher bei den ersten judy dho's so die ahtten auch recht wenig federweg ich glaube es waren 120mm oder 150(?)...und das war damasl auch schon so, es ist einfach durch die obere brücke so bedingt, naja wenn die bei girvin solche spacer nicht mitliefern würden könnten die ihre gabel auch kaum verkaufen, da man die ja ohne kaum irgendwo einbauen kann.....

letztenendes muss ich sagen ist es mir hoch wie breit, ich wollte dich nur darauf hingewiesen haben, probiere es aus mit der gabel, wenn du es so magst dann lass es so und wenn es sich gut fährt ist es erst recht egal.


----------



## lebaron (11. März 2003)

> mtvICON zollt dieses Jahr Tribut an keine geringere Band als METALLICA. Während James, Lars und Kirk letztes Jahr noch als Gast bei mtvICON zu Ehren Aerosmiths auftraten, sind sie dieses Jahr nun als Band im Mittelpunkt.
> 
> 
> 
> mtvICON wird vor einem Publikum in Los Angeles am 3. Mai 2003 aufgenommen und wird in den Vereinigten Staaten drei Tage später ausgestrahlt. Die Show wird Danksagungen und Performances von Bands enthalten, die von METALLICA beeinflusst worden sind. Am Ende der Show wird METALLICA selbst auf die Bühne gehen und ein paar Songs (vermutlich ein Medley) spielen. Dies wird die Premiere für Rob Trujillo sein. Eine Liste der anderen Bands erfahrt ihr natürlich bald hier auf www.metallicafan.de.



na wenn das nichts ist, das datum steht schon mal rot in meinem kalender


----------



## Altitude (11. März 2003)

Um die Zeit Online...

Bist Du krank 

oder ist in Brandenburg schon wieder keine Schule


----------



## lebaron (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Um die Zeit Online...
> 
> Bist Du krank
> ...


nee nee aldi ich hab grade 2 freistunden


----------



## Altitude (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> nee nee aldi ich hab grade 2 freistunden *



Na dann ist ja gut - nu´tzt Du die Zeit auch im Sinne der Schule???

Sprich lernst DU auch schön mein Kleiner????


----------



## DickHard (11. März 2003)

Wie? Rob Trujillo spielt Bass bei Metallica tztztz
Das ist einer der besten Bassisten ever, der kann alles und jeden Stil nahezu perfekt spielen.....der braucht wohl das Geld.
Naja dann kann man sich ja mal wieder ein Metallicaalbum zulegen  
DH


PS: Barry Sheene war ein Held der damaligen  motoradbegeisterten Jugend und wurde zum Synonym für halsbrecheriches Motoradfahren......legendär auch seine Duelle
mit Johnny Cecotto und G. Agostini. Für mich als ehemaliger 
Suzukipilot und Mechaniker ein Verlust der ein kleines Loch in meine Vergangenheit bohrt......................


----------



## ibislover (11. März 2003)

@basti

parallelogramm-gabel bewegen sich nach vorne und oben, wobei die "nach oben bewegung" fast komplett vom dämpfer aufgenommen wird.
die belastung für steuerrohr ist somit nicht größer wie bei ner herkömmlichen gabel.

eine monster 5D gabel musst du dir so vorstellen wie wenn du einen besen nimmst und in oben am stil nach unten drückst. du merkst die belastung an den armen. bewegst du dabei den stil aber nach vorne, wird die kraft die du in den armen spürst, geringer und du hast den effekt einer parallelogrammgabel.

ist jetzt sehr vereinfacht dargestellt, aber tatsache ist, das coffee sich da absolut keine sorgen machen muss, auch wenn sie 120 kg wiegen würde! 


und die ersten judy dh hatten 10 cm federweg, danach kam die boxer mit anfangs 120 cm, später 150 cm und dann noch mehr.   

grüße an die mutti wenn du gleich die besenkammer stürmst,
phil


----------



## lebaron (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *@basti
> 
> parallelogramm-gabel bewegen sich nach vorne und oben, wobei die "nach oben bewegung" fast komplett vom dämpfer aufgenommen wird.
> ...



liebster phil ihr redete aber von der DHO [klugschei**ermode-off]

baujahr 1997

und solch eine parallelogrammgabel kann sich nicht nach oben VORNE bewegen, da sie dann quasi garnicht mehr federt, sondern schlicht gegen das hindernis stempelt, und man sich fast auf die fresse legt, desweiteren würde sich beim einfedern der radstand verängern, was nicht praktikabel ist!

nix für ungut aber ich glaube aus dieser stunde gehst du als schüler raus


----------



## lebaron (11. März 2003)

nachtrag FEDERWEG stimmt nur BEZEICHNUNG war falsh also es ist die dhO mit 100mm die dh hatte ja glaube ich nur 80 ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> * und die ersten judy dh hatten 10 cm federweg, danach kam die boxer mit anfangs 120 cm, später 150 cm und dann noch mehr.
> *



Junger Freund,

10 Zentimeter sind doch'n bisschen viel für einen Downhiller von 1996. Setzen wir lieber mal die realistischen 80 mm für die Judy DH an  


altersack


----------



## lebaron (11. März 2003)

ach ja und die erste boxxer hatte 151mm das hatte sie 98 /99 

später dann 178 plus 12 mm negativfederweg


----------



## ibislover (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> 
> Junger Freund,
> ...



alter herr,

die ersten doppelbrücken judy dh, von denen baron geredet hat, hatten aber 10 cm!  

dereinedhmit8cmfährt,
phil


----------



## lebaron (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> alter herr,
> ...



ja is ja richtig nur war das dann die DHO


----------



## ibislover (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> lund solch eine parallelogrammgabel kann sich nicht nach oben VORNE bewegen, da sie dann quasi garnicht mehr federt, sondern schlicht gegen das hindernis stempelt, und man sich fast auf die fresse legt, desweiteren würde sich beim einfedern der radstand verängern, was nicht praktikabel ist!
> *



basti,

bei ner parallelogrammgabel wird beim einfedern der radstand größer!
die gabel bewegt sich, aufgrund des parallelogramms, nach vorne. nicht 30cm aber immerhin....

gruss,
phil


----------



## Coffee (11. März 2003)

Hi @ all,

Sooooooooooooooo, war nun 90 Minuten Citycruisen mit dem "Pornobomber" udn ich muss EUCH gestehen......

ES FÄHRT SICH GENIAL


alles passt, ich fühle mich wohl, es läuft ruhig, es klappert nix, die Gabel ist super (gehsteigeausprobierthabeundkopfsteinpflaster) Und es ist einfach Oberhammeraffenpornogeil.

Und schön das Ihr Euch alle so Sorgen um mich macht. Aber ich kann Euch beruhigen. Ich habe mich vorher durchaus schlau gemacht. udn ich kann die GABEL bedenkenlos in dem Rahmen fahren. Auch mit den Spacern.

Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (11. März 2003)

udn natürlich ein Bild.....vor meiner ausfahrt

P.S. ich schaute genau in die Sonne, deshalb kneiffe ich die Augen zu ;-9


----------



## Altitude (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *udn natürlich ein Bild.....vor meiner ausfahrt
> 
> P.S. ich schaute genau in die Sonne, deshalb kneiffe ich die Augen zu ;-9 *



Somit haben wir wieder eine neue Folge aus:

"Coffee entdeckt Ihre Welt..."

Folge 578: "Ich fahre zum Bäcker und verfahre mich..."


   

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Coffee (11. März 2003)

@ Alti...

wie war nochmal der Weg???  

Ne ne, verfahren habe ich mich nicht ;-) wie denn auch. Hat mein neues Pferd im Stall doch gleich den richtigen Weg gefunden.

So wie es sich eben gehört.

War eine Spontanausfahrt. Weil mein heutiger OP termin auf morgen verschoben wurde. Udn da habe ich mal schnell 90 minuten genutzt ;-)

Ok also Alti, die nächste Ausfahrt machen wir zusammen ;-)

Grüße coffee


----------



## polo (11. März 2003)

1. und negativ: Der Rahmen ist zu klein.
2. und positiv: Haarfarbe mit Bremsen/Kurbel abzustimmen, ist weibliche Liebe zum Detail (die aber tw. anderswo vernachlässigt wurde).


----------



## Coffee (11. März 2003)

@ Polo

das täuscht durch die perspektive des Fotos.

Der ist echt nciht zu klein. Der passt genau ;-))


coffee


----------



## andy1 (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *...ist weibliche Liebe zum Detail (die aber tw. anderswo vernachlässigt wurde). *



Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt...


----------



## andy1 (11. März 2003)

Hier sind noch ganz viele:








http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=481742


----------



## andy1 (11. März 2003)

jetzt aber:


----------



## chainsaw (11. März 2003)

der kauft sich jetzt bestimmt einen helm.
selbst BENDER fährt doch fullface mx-style oben auf dem kopf!


----------



## phatlizard (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chainsaw _
> * BENDER *



*SUCKS! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickHard (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *jetzt aber: *



..der sieht aus wie der Typ von der Gerd Show nachdem ihm "GERD" übern Weg gelaufen ist


----------



## humpen (11. März 2003)

...er nicht ganz abrutscht...

*Senfdazugeb*


----------



## nimmersatt (11. März 2003)

oder als die Rockys noch umgelabelte Yeti´s waren und die Federwege noch im einstelligen cm-Bereich (1994)
und ich die 4,5cm Federweg von meiner XC500 als einen Riesenfortschritt zur Manitou2 empfand!

Also ich hab damals auch auf die verückten Downhiller gemault, ich glaub genauso wie ihr heute auf die KK.

Wenn ich mal nen ordentlichen Diascanner hab, gibts Bilder vom DH-Weltcup in Hindelang 1994.


----------



## lebaron (11. März 2003)

......beste gelegenheit um zu sagen, dass es wieder einer weniger ist..


----------



## phatlizard (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *......beste gelegenheit um zu sagen, dass es wieder einer weniger ist..
> 
> 
> ...



Der muss sich aber noch gegen Tollwut impfen lassen, bevor er nach Deutschland einreisen darf! Gut, dass es bei uns keine Quarantäne gibt ... !


----------



## phatlizard (11. März 2003)

Gestern in Arizona ... seufz ... obwohl hier waren ja auch 21°!


----------



## Greasy Pete (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> * Ich habe mich vorher durchaus schlau gemacht. udn ich kann die GABEL bedenkenlos in dem Rahmen fahren.  *



Hoffentlich, 
du kennst also den exakten Wert den du (egal bei welcher steuerrohrlänge) zwischen unterer und oberer Befestigung haben musst? Der Wert der Notfalls mit Spacern hergestellt wird? Dann weisst du sicher auch, dass wenn du diesen Wert nicht exakt einhälst, die Geometrie der Gabel verändert wird? Ich sage das nur mal zur Sicherheit, weil ich damals als die Gabeln von bike action verkauft wurden, dort gearbeitet habe. Und ich weiss von einem Fall, der hat das betreffende Mass nicht genau eingehalten. Der fuhr dann erstmal eine Weile ganz normal im Gelände rum, bis er dann eines Tages bei einem Baumstamm die gabel RICHTIG zum Einfedern brachte. Er konnte sich danach an nichts mehr erinnern, nur dass sein Arm gebrochen war. Als wir dass Rad dann untersuchten, fanden wir so seltsame Gummispuren am unterrohr............   alles verstanden ???

Will nicht schulmeisterlich erscheinen, sollte nur mal gesagt werden.

Gruss Petrus,

der  nicht will dass dir was passiert


----------



## phatlizard (11. März 2003)

Vielen Dank Pete!

Vielleicht hilft ja ein Wort vom Gottvater der *Singlespeed*-Gemeinde!

phaty


----------



## Staabi (11. März 2003)

Nabend,

ein Bonty für Basti )

Na wenn er da jetzt nicht zuschlägt:  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2716658289&category=22679

Grüße,

Michael, den das 1" FRO bei Ebay USA schwer juckt. aber ich glaube, dann bekomme ich die rote Karte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (11. März 2003)

Unser Ober-Admin Thomas und natürlich seine Frau Marina sind heute Eltern eines Jungen geworden!

Glückwunsch vom Fertigmacher!!!

phaty


----------



## Coffee (12. März 2003)

@ Pete,


jupp, ich habe mehrmals genau die Anweisung die zu der Gabel geliefert wurde gelesen. Und ich habe mehrmals verschiedene Leute gefragt die davon auch Ahnung haben. Kannst Dir also sicher sein. Das alles passt. Ich bin doch nicht Lebensmüde ;-)

Grüße coffee


----------



## Steinhummer (12. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Unser Ober-Admin Thomas und natürlich seine Frau Marina sind heute Eltern eines Jungen geworden!*



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Und wenn du demnächst mal ne Frage zu Fahrrad-Kindersitzen hast, ich kenn sie alle...  

Steinhummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## phatlizard (12. März 2003)

Es gibt eine neue Rennrad Foto Gallerie bei IBC - also Classic-Roadies draufpacken meine Herren!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (12. März 2003)

Die Fat Chance Nachfolger haben eine neue Website oben!
Sehr geile Bilder!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (12. März 2003)

Fritten heißen ab sofort "Freedom Fries"

Was zunächst wie ein Protest von Wirrköpfen gegen Frankreichs Irak-Politik aussah, ist in den USA jetzt amtlich: Das US-Repräsentantenhaus hat offiziell beschlossen, die bisher als "French Fries" bekannten Pommes frites in "Freedom Fries" umzubenennen.

Washington - Die Kantinen im US-Repräsentantenhaus werden ihre Pommes frites demnächst als patriotische Sättigungs-Beilage servieren: Nach einem Beschluss des von republikanischen Abgeordneten geleiteten Verwaltungsausschusses am Dienstag gibt es ab jetzt nur noch "Freiheitsfritten". In den Speisesälen des Regierungsgebäudes sollen in den nächsten Tagen die Menüs geändert werden. 

Neben den Pommes frites wird auch der "French Toast" in die Freiheit geführt und demnächst als "Freedom Toast" in den neuen Speisekarten geführt. "Dieser Entschluss ist eine kleine, aber symbolische Geste, den großen Unmut vieler Regierungsmitarbeiter gegenüber unseren so genannten Verbündeten in Frankreich auszudrücken", sagte der Abgeordnete Bob Ney, der Vorsitzende des Verwaltungsausschusses.

Eine Sprecherin der französischen Botschaft wies darauf hin, dass die "French Fries" eigentlich aus Belgien kommen. "Wir befinden uns in einer sehr ernsten Situation mit ernsthaften Problemen, und deswegen beschäftigen wir uns derzeit auch nicht mit Namen für Kartoffeln", fügte sie an.

Mit der Umbenennung schloss sich die Regierungsgastronomie vielen Gaststätten des Landes an, die die "French Fries" von ihren Karten gestrichen haben, um gegen die Ablehnung Frankreichs eines Krieges im Irak zu protestieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## humpen (12. März 2003)

um mit Tucholsky zu sagen:

"Meine Sorgen möchte ich haben"

So ein schönes, großes Land mit so vielen, netten Menschen und so wenig Verstand an der Spitze......


----------



## polo (12. März 2003)

Die Aktion mit den Freedom Fires würde ich noch zwischen süß, dämlich und beleidigt einstufen. Viel erschreckender sind solchen Tatsachen:

1. Project for the New American Century  es reicht, die Einleitung zu lesen
2. die Desinformationspolitik der US-Regierung und die folgerichtige Desinfomiertheit mancher bis weiter Teile der amerikanischen Bevölkerung; dazu gab's einen erschreckenden Bericht auf Arte gestern, hier der Kurztext dazu: 





> Für die meisten Amerikaner ist Saddam mittlerweile auch für den 11. September verantwortlich. Ergebnis zielgerichteter Desinformation ? Bush und die CIA: Wie Beweise gegen Saddam frisiert wurden. Ehemalige CIA-Mitarbeiter sagen aus. Die Beschwörungen der Bush-Regierung klingen fast immer gleich: Saddam hat enge Kontakte zu Al Kaida, er hortet Massenvernichtungswaffen und bedroht damit den Rest der Welt. Kriegspropaganda, offenbar wider besseren Wissens. Denn der amerikanische Geheimdienst CIA kommt zu ganz anderen Ergebnissen: Weder gäbe es relevante Kontakte zwischen Saddam und Al-Kaida noch neue Beweise für Massenvernichtungswaffen. Diese CIA-Berichte aber widersprechen dem offiziellen Bedrohungsszenario der USA. Also zieht Präsident Bush offenbar seine ganz eigenen Konsequenzen: Die CIA-Agenten werden lt. Ex-Geheimdienstler massiv unter Druck gesetzt, die Irak-Berichte schlicht frisiert und umgeschrieben.


----------



## Reen (12. März 2003)

da seid ihr ja bei meinem lieblingsthema,

hierzu möchte ich euch diesen artikel ans herz legen.

da haben die amis übrigens noch etwas arbeit vor sich.

es gibt nämlich u.a. auch noch:

-french bones
-french doors
-french boots
-french horns

und die bekannten zimmermädchen:

-french maids!


----------



## lebaron (12. März 2003)

also, naja ich weis ja nicht so recht was ich von dem bonty halten, soll...ich glaube wenn ich ehrlich bin nicht dat man den noch retten kann, soviel kann man gar net wegschmirgeln:-D


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (12. März 2003)

hab´ ich eben gefunden (bestimmt von der KK-Fraktion!!!  ):

"
* Hindernisse: *  

nur mit Hilfe ausgefeilter Technik (Bikebeherrschung) zu überwinden. Es folgt: Glücksgefühl (ich bin der Größte) oder der Spruch: "wenn ich allein bin, klappt das immer".

*anorganische Hindernisse: *  


Felsstufen, -blöcke (je höher - je lieber, je häufiger der Abgang)

*schnelle organische Hindernisse: *  

Wanderer, Pferde, Hunde (Tip: immer versuchen sie zu umfahren!)

*langsame organische Hindernisse: *  


Bäume, Baumstämme, Wurzeln (Tip: besser nicht umfahren!)



*Rammeln: *  

das geilste was es gibt - beim Biken: besinnungsloses Bergabradeln mit aberwitziger Geschwindigkeit jenseits des persönlichen psychischen Leistungslimits (d. h. schneller fahren als denken und lenken können).



*Sturz: *  

gibt es nicht; allenfalls: kontrollierter Abgang, kommentiert mit folgenden Worten: "ich wollt nur grade mal nach meinen Reifen sehen ...".

"


----------



## Steinhummer (12. März 2003)

@ phaty:

Woher ist der Artikel? Stimmt das wirklich?

Würde passen zu der Meldung, dass kritische Filmstars wie Penn etc. mittlerweile keine Rollen mehr bekommen bzw. aus bereits zugesagten Rollen/Auftritten wieder ausgebootet werden. Wenn das die Demokratie ist, die Bush im Irak installieren will, bleibt für die Iraker ja alles beim alten...

Bush-Administration heißt wörtlich übersetzt Buschverwaltung - ich denke, diese regierung ist auf dem besten Weg, diesem Titel gerecht zu werden... 

@polo:

Äußerst denkwürdig scheint mir in dem Zusammenhang aber auch die Rolle der US-Medien, wenn diese Umfrage wirklich repräsentativ ist. Statt kritischem Journalismus wird hier offenbar nur Hofberichterstattung betrieben.

Steinhummer

AVCERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (12. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@ phaty:
> 
> Woher ist der Artikel? Stimmt das wirklich?
> ...




Den Artikel findest Du auf der Spiegel-Online Seite.
Man fasst es nicht und glaubt es kaum.  

HeldDerArbeit


----------



## Steinhummer (12. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeldDerArbeit _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Tatsache! Manchmal überholt das Leben die Satire auf der Standspur.... Und solche Wirrköpfe sitzen an Entscheiderpositionen. 

Steinhummer


----------



## chainsaw (12. März 2003)

,die die ganze aufmerksamkeit wollen


----------



## phatlizard (12. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chainsaw _
> *,die die ganze aufmerksamkeit wollen *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (12. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chainsaw _
> *,die die ganze aufmerksamkeit wollen *



die gabel ist grade auf ebay.com.....wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Jeroen (12. März 2003)

The Shitmano-saga continue's...

The Saint Groupset.. aka XTX, aber dieser nahme durfen die Japaner nicht mehr benutzen...

Dieses soll das FR/DH XTR variant sein...


----------



## lebaron (12. März 2003)

..............


----------



## phatlizard (12. März 2003)

Thanks for sharing ... !


----------



## Jeroen (12. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Thanks for sharing ... !  *



Jah, kein Problem.. aber ich muss jetzt selber kotsen


----------



## Jeroen (12. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> die gabel ist grade auf ebay.com.....wenn ich mich recht erinnere *




Nicht mehr.......


----------



## lebaron (12. März 2003)

ich muss sagen bis auf die kettenblätter und den viel zu kleinen bremszylinder gefällt mir das zeug relativ gut, je öfter ich es anschaue, ging mit bei der xtr genauso und mittlerweile find ich die echt schick.....außer die schaltbremskombi


----------



## phatlizard (12. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> Jah, kein Problem.. aber ich muss jetzt selber kotsen  *


----------



## Jeroen (12. März 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (12. März 2003)

kommt die ran   


joe


----------



## phatlizard (12. März 2003)

The leader of the free world ...


----------



## joe yeti (12. März 2003)

was liest der da?

mir is schlecht wenn ich den sehe!!


----------



## joe yeti (12. März 2003)

legt am Freitag die Arbeit nieder!

der DGB ruft alle dazu auf!!

joe


----------



## joe yeti (12. März 2003)

11. März 2003 - IG Metall-Aufruf: 
10 Mahnminuten gegen drohenden Irak-Krieg


Frankfurt/Main  Die IG Metall hat ihre 2,6 Millionen Mitglieder aufgerufen, am 14. März (Freitag) um 11.50 Uhr für mindestens 10 Minuten die Arbeit nieder zu legen, um gegen den drohenden Irak-Krieg zu demonstrieren. Ein Krieg steht unmittelbar bevor, heißt es in einer Erklärung des Beirats der IG Metall, die am Dienstag einstimmig beschlossen wurde. Trotz klarer Ablehnung eines militärischen Angriffs im UN-Sicherheitsrat und trotz weltweit wachsender Proteste laufe die Kriegsmaschinerie der USA und Großbritanniens vor den Grenzen des Iraks auf Hochtouren. Gemeinsam mit dem Europäischen Gewerkschaftsbund solle europaweit, am selben Tag, zur selben Zeit in allen Betrieben und Verwaltungen durch Aktionen ein Zeichen für den Friedenswillen der europäischen Arbeitnehmerschaft gesetzt werden.


----------



## phatlizard (13. März 2003)

Ich habe heute den ganzen Tag BBC geschaut und auf Englischen Websiten rumgesurft - ich glaube Tony Blair knickt ein ... !
Ob man es aufhalten kann - wahrscheinlich nicht ... aber so wie es aussieht ist zur Zeit wohl eher Georgy isoliert! Zumindestens gibt mir das etwas Genugtuung - aber mehr auch nicht ...

phaty!

okay ich post doch mal ein Rad ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. März 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (13. März 2003)

*Independent Fabrication *  

Interview auf www.mtbr.com!

Mtbr.com:  Can you give us a snapshot of IF's product line.
IF:  Independent Fabrication is a custom steel and Ti builder.  IF you are looking for a custom cyclocross, road, mountain or touring frame in steel or Ti we can make it.  We don't make bikes that don't fit our niche (i.e. We don't make a trial bike or dual slalom bike or Downhill/Freeride monster bikes).

We can make any of the above models as a single speed with Horizontal dropouts.  We now offer an eccentric BB for customers who demand a SS with disc brakes in Ti and steel.

We do offer S & S couplings on any bike we make in steel or titanium.

We do offer more color choices than any other frame builder and our custom paint department can accommodate most crazy requests within reason.

Our current line includes a multitude of sizes and if the bike you are seeking falls between sizes it can be made as a custom for no extra charge.






Mtbr.com:  Does IF manufacture all of its products in-house?
IF:  Independent does manufacture all of its products in house with one exception; we do purchase Reynolds composite forks for some of our road bikes (Crown Jewel-Special Edition and titanium Crown Jewel).  All of those great steel forks we offer for our road, mountain, touring and cyclocross frames are made in-house.

Mtbr.com:  Is the painting done in-house too?
IF:  Paint.  Let's say we have painted ourselves into a corner, literally.  IF is famous within the industry for super high-quality paint finishes and custom paint jobs.  There are a few others who come close, but most of them are frame refinishers, not primary manufacturers.

It comes down to business choice.  I believe Henry Ford is quoted with saying the Model T Ford is available in Black, Black or Black.  We can choose to make our lives simpler and offer just a smatter of color or we can be wild like we are here in Somerville and offer a wide palate of color.  We like color.

Nothing is more inspiring than a beautiful paint job on the worst of days.  It can help you get through the toughest of rides knowing you made the right choice in color.  Color is personal reflection of who you are and your personality.  Some like it subtle, with single color paint jobs, while others need to have 4 color flames or paints that change color dependent on the light sources angle of inclination.

We like being the best in this area because it is the only part of what we do that shows.  All of the great design, tube choices, machining, tacking, welding, brazing and more are covered by paint for steel.

For our Titanium bikes we offer a panel paint job at no charge and for 2003 a 3/4 paint job at no charge.  Heck, we'll even paint the entire Ti frame in a single stock color at no charge if you wish.

Ti is boring.  Ti rides great.  It has a greater strength to weight ratio vs. steel.  It won't rust.  Blah blah blah...  But it is grey.  Boring!

Many of our Ti customers add paint to their frames again to be different; paint is FUN!

All of our painting is done in house by PPG certified painters (Pittsburgh Paint & Glass).
It takes a long time to train a painter to paint small radius bicycle tubing.  It is hard to do and many bicycle painters do not receive enough credit for all their hard work.  It can be tedious.







Mtbr.com:  How has new technology like software, machinery, proprietary tools or otherwise affected the way IF designs and builds its frames?
IF:  The answer is simple.  No matter what technology we add to any of our steel products, it means nothing without the people here to make our frames.

Reynolds 853 has changed the way steel frames are made today.  It is some great material.  It allows IF to makes frames that are light and strong.

Titanium hunger has helped IF quite a bit since we started making Ti IF's in December of 2000.

We have never played the "some of us are from Merlin in Cambridge" card.  At this point people don't care.  What they care most about is the aesthetic of our welds vs. other Ti builders and whether or not our frames are guaranteed forever to the original owner.  All of this is true, but it doesn't hurt to have some kick-ass Ti welders in-house who have welded thousands of Ti frames before coming to IF to weld steel and Ti.

Titanium is easy to weld if it is prepped properly.  Steel is actually harder to weld because of the different melting points of the alloy.  Once an arc is struck, a steel puddle is harder to control.  Chances are good that if you can become a highly skilled thin wall steel welder you can most likely, with time and practice, become a great Ti welder.






That's not what happened here.  Tyler Evans and Keith Rouse, my former compatriots at Merlin, can weld either metal with ease.  If you ask them which metal is more difficult to weld and they will unanimously say steel.  But, after many years of welding IFs to the standards our dealers and customers expect, it was a breeze for them to go back and start welding Ti again.

Many people are curious to know why our Ti welds are so tight and clean.  Answer:  hire welders who know what they are doing.

Merlin set the bar high many years ago for weld quality and weld aesthetics.  
IF has heavily invested, since its inception, in tool making.  This past year we custom made in house two new frame jigs for making Ti and steel frames.  They are 100% custom tunable for most anything we can dream of except TANDEMS.  NO Tandems--Call Santana Cycles.

We have chosen shot-peening for our Ti frames to stress relieve them and make sure we never see them again once they are shipped.  Being an employee owner is a great thing, except when a warranty happens.  That money is coming right out of our own pockets and that is the price of doing good business.

We have worked closely with our vendors and picked the best materials money can buy.  Reynolds Composites' Ouzo Pro is one example.  Why settle for one offset for your forks in carbon.  IF has 4 choices.  This allows us to custom design steel or Ti frames better.






 
Mtbr.com:  What new products did IF reveal at the 2002 Interbike?  
IF:  To say we revealed lots of new products at the show and revolutionized the industry would be a mistruth.

We did however show a few new things for IF.  This included our new disc specific rigid fork (available February 2003) that we heavily tested before showing at the show for sale.

We showed our new Ti disc Deluxe.  It was so nice I decided to be greedy and keep it for myself.  It is all new 2003 XTR, World Cup fork with lockout, and rounding it out the new Mavic Crossmax Sl's.

In terms of new things that I'd categorize as refinements I'd mention that IF has over 26 stock colors to choose from for solid paint jobs or 2 color fades at no charge.  I'd mention the fact that our paint quality is second to none and that our custom paint, whether it is special colors, effects, or God forbid both mixed, is really nice.

The big business change for 2003 is that any IF you order can be custom "tweaked" at no extra charge at retail.  For 2 years this has been our policy for all of our new Ti products and we worked diligently and quietly behind the scenes to prepare the steel world of IF for this action too.  

So far so good; our customers and dealers are reacting quite positively to the new way we are doing business and the products we are offering for 2003.






Mtbr.com:  Word has it that IF is building Ti single speed frames for Phil Wood & Compay.  Is this a special, one-off arrangement or is IF now pursuing OEM business? 
IF: Yes, the rumors are true.  IF is manufacturing a Titanium Piss Off frame for Phil Wood.  Phil Wood (Peter and Brent) approached I.F. at the 2001 Interbike in Las Vegas to see if we were interested in making some limited edition (32 only) Phil Wood anniversary frames.

The frames are built around an extra large bottom bracket shell (a tandem eccentric) so that with the cam action a tandem eccentric uses the end user can use the cam to tension the chain for this very trick, exclusive single speed.  Did I mention it was for a Single Speed?  YES...  We use our new Ti disc brake dropout and we even cut off the derailleur hanger.  No going back...  It is a sweet machine and it has been featured in many photos on the web in trade magazines post 2002 Interbike.

The Phil Wood Ti Piss Off is custom all inclusive for the future owner.  So far, I.F. has shipped close to ten of these bad boys to Phil for their die hard customers.

In fact, I.F. owes one to Phil Wood because of a bet we made in October 2001 at Interbike with Phil Wood.  We bet our best single speed racer would beat their best racer the following Fall in Downieville, California, the home of the 2002 Single Speed Worlds.  Unfortunately, we lost.  But, Phil Wood continues to sponsor our in house co-ed single speed racers.  This is not an industry flush with money, so it makes sense to spread the love.
      

Mtbr.com:  Any plans to eventually build dual suspension frames? 

IF:  Full suspension?  What's that?

Yes, I.F. is planning to show something for the 2003 Interbike in the cross-country full suspension market.  We are currently speaking with a few larger and smaller frame builders to see if we can find a system we can license that will fall in sync with our production ability.

Hey, are any of you larger companies interested in helping a small, quirky, high quality frame builder get a full suspension platform off the table and into our dealers showrooms?  Call 617-666-3609 (Independent Fabrication)!

The full suspension market will continue to grow with the X generation looking for more comfort and more free ride style of riding. Why do they call it a free ride?  It definitely is not free. In fact, it is expensive. Take a look at one of the best free ride bicycles on the market. The Wade Simmons RM7 from Rocky Mountain is certainly anything but free. Yet, it is worth every penny and built by a group of men and women like those at IF who love the sport of cycling. But, it comes at a price.

Many full suspension bikes are designed in America and made overseas. It will be a production challenge for IF, no matter what final design is chosen to compete with the larger builder at price. As far as quality is concerned we will clean their clocks, again at what price?

Right now our steel and Ti hardtails are selling well. In fact, they are selling really well. I'd like to send a big thanks to all the larger builders who gave up on high quality hardtails because their departure to the full suspension market has helped IF's portion grow.


----------



## lebaron (13. März 2003)

danke vieömals phaty jetzt kann ich wieder 5 wochen nicht schlafen


----------



## phatlizard (13. März 2003)

Mtbr.com:  Any plans to eventually build dual suspension frames?

IF:  Full suspension?  What's that?


----------



## olli (13. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *danke vieömals phaty jetzt kann ich wieder 5 wochen nicht schlafen *



@lebaron

Dir bereiten ja sehr viele der hier gezeigten Bikes schlaflose Nächte. Läuft die Schlaflosigkeit durch mehrere Bikes eigentlich parallel (also wenn Du an einem Tag 10 Bikes siehst, die Dir jeweils 5 Wochen Schlaflosigkeit bereiten, reisst Du die 5 Wochen auf einmal runter). Oder addiert sich das auf? Dann würdest Du aber erst  2010 wieder schlafen können...


----------



## phatlizard (13. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *
> 
> @lebaron
> ...



Der Basti schläft nicht - der Basti ist Super-Basti! Unterwegs im Auftrag des Herrn ... und der SOKO-KOKO im Kampf gegen Deutsche Grammatik-Regeln und gegen die subversiven Elemente die versuchen mittels Federweg die Weltherrschaft zu übernehmen!


----------



## Cycleshark (13. März 2003)

wer mit dem ding im frühling an ner weide mir horny bullen vorbeifährt....muss sich nacher nicht über einen schmerzenden popo wundern....


----------



## Cycleshark (13. März 2003)

uuuupssss..


----------



## Altitude (13. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Der Basti schläft nicht - der Basti ist Super-Basti! Unterwegs im Auftrag des Herrn ... und der SOKO-KOKO im Kampf gegen Deutsche Grammatik-Regeln und gegen die subversiven Elemente die versuchen mittels Federweg die Weltherrschaft zu übernehmen! *



Hey Großer...

definiere Weltherrschaft????


----------



## DickHard (13. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cycleshark _
> *uuuupssss.. *



Geile Idee die gut umgesetzt worden ist.....
(vieleicht sollte hinten ein schwarzer Conti drauf) trotzdem:
EXCELLENT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (13. März 2003)

..wie die pest!

habe grad versucht den umwerfer richtig einzustellen, naja hat natürlich nicht auf anhieb geklappt, so dass die kette einmal über das ziel (großes kb) hinaus befördert  wurde und sich zwischen Kurbel und großem kb "verschanzte".
jedenfalls schaute ich grad mein kb an und dachte so bei mir..
was'n das.. (siehe bild) grabsch an.. SCHEI$$E! 

ja ja kleine sünden bestraft der liebe gott sofort, ich frag mich nur was ich getan hab.. ich bin doch immer so lieb.. 

p.s. das wetter muss ich ja wohl nich kommentieren.. verdammt bin ich ein braver junge..


----------



## lebaron (13. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Der Basti schläft nicht - der Basti ist Super-Basti! Unterwegs im Auftrag des Herrn ... und der SOKO-KOKO im Kampf gegen Deutsche Grammatik-Regeln und gegen die subversiven Elemente die versuchen mittels Federweg die Weltherrschaft zu übernehmen! *




GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHHHHHHHHLLLLLLLLL


der krach des tages


----------



## phatlizard (13. März 2003)

Und ich dachte immer Schweizer Kühe seien lila ... Du zerstörst auch wirklich immer alle meine Kindheitsträume ...


----------



## phatlizard (13. März 2003)

Taugt zwar nix sieht aber porno aus!
Die Gabel natürlich nur weil das SEVEN rockt natürlich!

phaty


----------



## whoa (13. März 2003)

warrior action 1

rasaldul vs. warrior


----------



## whoa (13. März 2003)

warrior action 2

rasaldul vs. warrior


----------



## whoa (13. März 2003)

warrior action 3

rasaldul vs. warrior


----------



## phatlizard (13. März 2003)

Hallo whoa alter Fertigmacher-Sieger ....

*ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!! *


----------



## whoa (13. März 2003)

..gib mir doch mal einer 'nen tritt, ich muss los zum SfdW. 

p.s. kein wunder das man uns in koeln rausgeschmissen hat.. porno-koko in action.. 
p.p.s. na denn bis moin..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. März 2003)

Hat denn Webmaster Itzi schon Eure Fotos???

Euch Schweinebacken muss man immer erst treten bis was passiert ... hopp hopp!
Und nicht vergessen bei IBC gibt es auch ein Foto-Album für den GBBC2003!

phaty

Schönen Gruss beim SfdW!


----------



## joe yeti (13. März 2003)

heute war so viel los im forum! weis gar nicht so richtig was ich zuerst sagen soll. deshalb erstmal 2 sachen!

1. morgen gehen wir aus den betrieben auf die strasse gegen den KRIEG

2. der worrier hat odch schon haarisse heul! und nu dat! heul!

joe


----------



## phatlizard (13. März 2003)

Ich wusste ja garnicht, dass du so eine Asphalt-Sau bist... !


----------



## Kokopelli (13. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> [Bp.s. kein wunder das man uns in koeln rausgeschmissen hat.. porno-koko in action..
> [/B]



Mönsch Whoa,Glückwunsch!Feier schön,ich hoffe du gehst Sonntag nicht ins Stadion.Nicht, dass dir sonstdas WE versaut ist 

Ich frag mich grad nur,bei welchem Lied das war???Na ja, man beachte auf jeden Fall die Basti-Metallica-Gedächtnis-Faust!!!!!

Gruß Koko


----------



## andy1 (13. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich wusste ja garnicht, dass du so eine Asphalt-Sau bist... !  *



Naja, mittlerweile ein Kriteriumsschwein.. 

Anfangs hab ich rennradeln sogar gehasst und nur gebikt !
Aber Bikerennen in der Lizenzklasse sind mittlerweile schon sehr heftig geworden!


----------



## phatlizard (13. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> Naja, mittlerweile ein Kriteriumsschwein..
> ...



*BDR???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (13. März 2003)

Das volle Programm:

BDR und UCI und ADFC und VCD und RSV...


----------



## chainsaw (13. März 2003)

@whoa: glückwunsch

 

oh ich hör es wieder .... viva coloniaaaaaaa......


was zum ferdischmachen!


----------



## Staabi (13. März 2003)

Nabend,

das in verschiedenen Kreisen der amerikanischen Bevölkerung momentan beliebteste MTB?






http://www.uscav.com/shop/uscitemdetail.asp?stk_code=WB20683

Grüße,

Michael, heute abend mal wieder einen Teil der CD Sammlung als MP3 archiviert habend. Der Preis für die größte Stilrichtungsänderung zwischen 1. Album und aktueller Platte geht an:

The Notwist


----------



## phatlizard (13. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Nabend,
> 
> das in verschiedenen Kreisen der amerikanischen Bevölkerung momentan beliebteste MTB?
> *



Also wenn ich bei dem Versender was bestellen würde dann aber das:


----------



## Staabi (13. März 2003)

ROTFLMAO

Die haben aber auch was für unsere Freunde aus dem 5D Forum:


----------



## Steinhummer (13. März 2003)

N'Abend zusammen!

Grad von nem kleinen Moonshine-Ride zurück mit Verpflegungsstopp an der Kölsch-Tränke - nach 30 Überstunden in 1.5 Wochen beginnt heute das ...WOCHENENDE!!!!! 

@wharrior:  

@ phaty: Finde, diese Kopfbedeckung unterstreicht den Charakter der Dame. Nur mit dem Freedom fries-Essen wirds was schwierig  

Steinhummer (grad Lalo Schifrins "Bullit"-Soundtrack on cd)


----------



## Staabi (13. März 2003)

Hi,

30 Überstunden in 1,5 Wochen... Das toppe ich locker. Als wir im Februar die neuen Canyon Kataloge fertig stellen mussten hatte ich 40 Überstunden in 1 Woche. Das war aber nicht mehr wirklich lustig...

Also, Glückwunsch zum wohlverdientem Wochenende.

Durftest Du wenigstens einen der Rallye-B-Kadetten fahren? 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Staabi (13. März 2003)

Huch,

ich seh gerade, whoa hat ja Geburtstag.

Na dann auch von Koblenz aus Glückwunsch, gerade noch so vor der Deadline geschafft .

Im Winamp: The Notwist 1, ziemliches Geknüppel aber doch schon mit diesen leicht melancholischen Einschüben. Alles in allem sehr nett .


----------



## phatlizard (13. März 2003)

Tolles "Wallpaper"!


----------



## joe yeti (14. März 2003)

@whoa auch von mir alles gute!

@lizard wem indep. gefällt naja da fahre ich liber rocky ssp   


joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (14. März 2003)

Na,

dann zeige ich Euch zum Abschluss noch meinen momentanen Desktop: Gino Bartali beim Giro d' Italia, ich glaube 1948, ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht.






nächtle,

Michael


----------



## Steinhummer (14. März 2003)

@Staabi: Die einzigen Räder, die ich - abgesehen vom DK zur Arbeit - die Woche bewegt hab, sind die von meinem Bürostuhl 

40 h in 1 Woche - Reschpeckt! Macht ja im Grunde auch nix, wenn zu Hause nicht die Familie wartet... Naja, nu is erstma vorbei.

Remagen: Schade, wenn da 1987 das erste MTB-Rennen war, hab ichs knapp verpasst - November 86 war der Lappen da, kurz darauf die R25 und ab diesem Zeitpunkt Radfahren abgemeldet... 

@all: Kennt jemand den Schmolke? Hab gesehen, der sitzt hier grad um die Ecke...

Steinhummer (in Hammondorgeltönen und fetten Bläserarrangements schwelgend)


----------



## chainsaw (14. März 2003)

oder ein muss für die heutige zeit?


----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chainsaw _
> *oder ein muss für die heutige zeit? *



Ich habe mir das von meinem 5D-Spion Basti erklären lassen - das sind keine Räder, die nennen das PANZER ... prickelnd gelle ...?


----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

Was ein Aufkleber ausmachen kann ... !!! Unglaublich sexy das Teil ...


----------



## Vaclav (14. März 2003)

> @all: Kennt jemand den Schmolke? Hab gesehen, der sitzt hier grad um die Ecke...



Ja kenn ich. Hab ein Rahmen (MTB)   und von dem und einen Lenker von seinem Bruder und trage mich mit dem Gedanken noch 2 weiter Rahmen zu erwerben.

Gruß


----------



## Steinhummer (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vaclav _
> *
> 
> Ja kenn ich. Hab ein Rahmen (MTB)   und von dem und einen Lenker von seinem Bruder und trage mich mit dem Gedanken noch 2 weiter Rahmen zu erwerben.
> ...



Macht der nur Titan und Alu? Ach, ich fahr einfach mal vorbei... Danke 

Steinhummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## Vaclav (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Macht der nur Titan und Alu? Ach, ich fahr einfach mal vorbei...  *



Im Moment gibt es nur Titan zu kaufen. Alu kommt im Laufe des Jahres dazu.

Wenn du dort warst schildere mir mal deinen Eindruck.

Vaclav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

@staabi

kannst du das walpaper hier mal posten, oder für den fall dat du lange weile hast mir das und andere in dieser richtung(die du doch bestimmt auch noch hast) zumailen??????


danke danke danke



@phaty

weitermachen, die bilder werden ja von tag zu tag geiler

und grade hab ich mich in die steelman ausfaller verliebt


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

ich es gestern nimmer geschafft habe hier huete das doppelpack


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

und so sind es dann 2 tage weniger


----------



## Steinhummer (14. März 2003)

...ist genug - auch wenns mal schneller gehen soll. Im Bild: José Meiffret, wie er bei ca. 160 mit seinem Singlespeeder einen Talbot-Lago von der linken Spur drängelt...

Steinhummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## odelay (14. März 2003)

cool!
die erste halbe Kurbelumdrehung braucht wahrscheinlich 3 Minuten


----------



## Steinhummer (14. März 2003)

Wenn einem die Zunge nach dem Antritt so richtig ausm Hals hängt, muss man aufpassen, dass se nicht in die Kette kommt. 

Hummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und grade hab ich mich in die steelman ausfaller verliebt *



tz tz tz.. das sind paulchen-ausfaller.. meister..


----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> tz tz tz.. das sind paulchen-ausfaller.. meister..  *



Na das gibt zwei Goldsternchen ins Mutti-Heft!!!







*VORSICHT!!!* bei Ausfahrten in diesem Trikot kommt es zu unerwartenden (Ab)*Stürzen* ...!!!


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

auch jeder weis von welchem bonty hier letztens die rede war.....da ist das gute stück


----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *auch jeder weis von welchem bonty hier letztens die rede war.....da ist das gute stück
> *



Basti wer sein Photo-Shop beherrscht ist klar im Vorteil ... !!!
Schmeiss den Link  mal raus, das macht kein Modem-Besitzer  mit ... und bastel bitte ein kleines Bildchen zum weinen ... !

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

Und nach dem Anmalen sieht er dann so aus ... !


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

und hier ists nochmal


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> [B}
> 
> Und nach dem Anmalen sieht er dann so aus ... !
> ...



mensch phaty dat is aber nur mit den anderen ausfallern meine liebe, so ists doch ein rad wie jedes andere


----------



## Coffee (14. März 2003)

Hallo,

einen schönen Gruß aus dem Vorgaten der Frau EX-Kantenklatscher coffee ;-)


----------



## Greasy Pete (14. März 2003)

bin im Moment Faltradtechnisch schwer am überkompensieren  
und bau mir ein kleines "Vögli" zusammmen.

Hier ein Bild vom Oberrohr, die Buchstaben sind übrigens nicht aufgeklebt, sondern Teil des Rohres (Hydroshaped).

Bild vom Fertigen Rad kommt auf jeden Fall auch noch, auch wenn die meisten Mountainbiker wahrscheinlich bei Falträdern kotzen müssen  

Gruß  Greasy


----------



## chainsaw (14. März 2003)

@coffee: geiles bike, bau doch die gabel ans kona, dann wärs ein geiles dirtbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (14. März 2003)

hab ich doch gleich nocheines in meinem Vorgarten gefunden. Da muss doch irgendwo ein Nest sein ;-)


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

das sind mir beileibe zu viel pervers abartige kantenklatscher auf den letzten 3 seiten, dass alles auchnoch von leuten die scheinbar keine ahnung haben wie man vernünftig n hardtal zusammen schustert, wenn ich mir da das dmr ansehe kommt mir echt das kotzen.......

deshalb hier wieder was nettes


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

AUTSCH


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

ichhab ja immernoch abartigkeiten von diese japanern....

trial-klein


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

GEIL GEIL GEIL


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

und wer ist das?????


----------



## cdeger (14. März 2003)

"charliework"


----------



## Coffee (14. März 2003)

extra für dich Barönchen ;-)

P.S. ich habe schon Räder geschraubt, da hast Du noch in die Windeln gepupst


----------



## whoa (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *"charliework"
> 
> *



du wirst doch wohl nicht den nachnamen unterschlagen.. 

"charliework.jpg" 

stolzseinmuttiheftholenddamitonkelphatynochnbienchenreinmacht
whoa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *...  auch wenn die meisten Mountainbiker wahrscheinlich bei Falträdern kotzen müssen
> *



Ich find Falträder klasse !!! Liegeräder auch.


... nur bei diesen Kantenklatschern bin ich mir nicht so sicher, die kann man doch ohne Umbau als Gynäkologen-Stuhl benutzen ...!  

phaty
KLATSCH


----------



## odelay (14. März 2003)

das arme Colnago:
ein typischer Fall für die Spacer-Patrouille
und dann noch der Vorbau
und der Sattel
AUA !
das ist wie ein Ferrari mit orthopädisch korrekten Sitzen und Felllenkrad


----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *extra für dich Barönchen ;-)
> 
> P.S. ich habe schon Räder geschraubt, da hast Du noch in die Windeln gepupst
> *



... und nix dazugelernt! Jetzt wo Du Singlespeeder bist gilt: ... drei Kantenklatscher posten - einmal aussetzen ... !


----------



## Coffee (14. März 2003)

ok, dann poste ich ne Frau für Euch ;-)


----------



## odelay (14. März 2003)

Danke , das Du es dazu gesagt hast !

Obwohl ich auf kurze Haare stehe


----------



## Coffee (14. März 2003)

besser so ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *ok, dann poste ich ne Frau für Euch ;-)
> *



Da möchte ich aber gerne erstmal die Untersuchungsergebnisse abwarten ... !!!

Hanka sieht auch nicht gerade so dolle aus ... was machen die denn beim Team Nürnberger mit den Mädels ... ???


----------



## odelay (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Hanka sieht auch nicht gerade so dolle aus ... was machen die denn beim Team Nürnberger mit den Mädels ... ??? *



Was denn, sie führt doch mit mehr als einer Radlänge?


----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

es gibt auch schöne KONAs ... !!!


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *ok, dann poste ich ne Frau für Euch ;-)
> 
> 
> ...



*Oaahhh - is mir schlecht.*  
Gut, dass ich gestern noch eine richtige Frau gesehen habe, sonst wär´ich unsicher geworden. 













Das spült doch nur noch Testosteron und Anaboli durch die Adern.
Mal abgesehen von den "Kotz-Trop-Klatsch-boah-Geil-Scheiß-Teilen" von vorhin reicht dass für eine dreitätige Zwangspause!!!!!!!!!

Ich fass´ es nich.


----------



## joe yeti (14. März 2003)

es gibt schlimmeres!!


   


joe


----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *es gibt schlimmeres!!
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich würd sie auch okay finden ... ! Die ist auch stark genug beim Singlsspeed-Rennen den Bierkasten mitzunehmen!

Oder auch 20 ...


----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

... ist ferdisch!


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *extra für dich Barönchen ;-)
> 
> P.S. ich habe schon Räder geschraubt, da hast Du noch in die Windeln gepupst
> *



wie schön für dich, nur kann ich da besser und bau kein kleines kona mit ner viel zu großen gabel zusammen, und befinde solche specialized ungetüme nicht ür toll

nix für ungut coffee


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> ... nur bei diesen Kantenklatschern bin ich mir nicht so sicher, die kann man doch ohne Umbau als Gynäkologen-Stuhl benutzen ...!
> 
> ...



das wäre zu versuchen, diese sitzbänke kann man bestim irgendwie ummodeln........


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Also ich würd sie auch okay finden ... ! Die ist auch stark genug beim Singlsspeed-Rennen den Bierkasten mitzunehmen!
> ...



GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHLLLLL


mannsweiber an die front


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)




----------



## Lowrider (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und wer ist das?????
> 
> *



Das ist Charly Cunningham....  der Cunni von WTB, nicht Mr. Mantis

Anbei Bild von meinem ex MG mit klassisch Amerikanischer lackierung...


----------



## Lowrider (14. März 2003)

und hier ein Goat eines Bekannten.... mit Durchgerostetem Unterrohr.... aber in angenehmer Einheimscher Urkultur Lackierung....


----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *und hier ein Goat eines Bekannten.... mit Durchgerostetem Unterrohr.... aber in angenehmer Einheimscher Urkultur Lackierung.... *



Ist Euch Schweizern denn garnichts heilig ... ????

Zum Ausgleich die neue ENO (Rückwärts für ONE!) Singlespeeder Nabe von White!


----------



## Lowrider (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ist Euch Schweizern denn garnichts heilig ... ????
> ...



Meinsst wegen der Lackierung???? Ich habs falsch geschrieben... nicht Einheimisch sondern Eingeborenen..... Ist Original Lack. Angewixt von den MG Gauchos in California


----------



## eL (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Zum Ausgleich die neue ENO (Rückwärts für ONE!) Singlespeeder Nabe von White!
> ...


 sind das die mit den exentern???sodas man kein spanner braucht...sind diese auch für 2 ritzel erhältlich wie die surly und wo bekommt man die!!!

sehen sehr nett aus die teile...besser als die surlys


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

nur ein kranz und zu bekommen bei hajo's


----------



## eL (14. März 2003)

nö herr baron
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nehm ich einfach die hier  
manchmal ist es doch zu einfach.........da wo die bilder herkommen gab es noch mehr


----------



## eL (14. März 2003)

und das ritzel dazu....nagut brauch ja 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

sooo liebster el dann geh mal zu onkel vertrieb...hajo's oder suche im trial oder ssp forum nach den preisen, dann überlegst du dir das ganz schnell anders, wenn ich mich nicht täusche is dat n titanritzel und da gibbet nur titan und dat kostet RICHTIg, und wi-naben sind und waren noch nie günstig


----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *...sind diese auch für 2 ritzel erhältlich wie die surly und wo bekommt man die!!!*




*ONE*F.UCKINGSPEED!!!


----------



## Jeroen (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Gabelpolizei!!!!!*


Schön... aber die Gabel hat kein platz an diese rahmen!!!


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

The ENO Freewheel Stainless Steel $90.00  
 The ENO Freewheel Titanium $180.00 
 The ENO Rear Hub $ 150.00  
 The ENO Disc $160.00  
 Eric's Eccentric ENO $160.00 


tja und dann noch zoll und co.............herzlichen glückwunsch el!!!


----------



## eL (14. März 2003)

na das hat sich eben erledigt  also doch surlynaben ...taugen die wenigstens was????
@phat...ja genau one.... aber auf jeder seite eins.....zum schnellen wechseln zwischen stadt und landübersetzung....damit ich den blauen auch öfter im gelände reiten kann 





p.s. jemand interesse an nem cola sv600


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *p.s. jemand interesse an nem cola sv600 *




ja die bsr bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> * ja die bsr bestimmt *








ENDLICH!!! Ein Slogan für die SOKO-KOKO ...!

*WIR BRINGEN DAS IN ORDNUNG!* 

@El die Nabe ist gut - frag mal bei Aldi an!


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)




----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

denn andere versuche enden so.....


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

.......wäre die gabel.........


----------



## lebaron (14. März 2003)

TOOOOOOOOO SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## eL (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> @El die Nabe ist gut - frag mal bei Aldi an! *


dat habe isch schon   gute preise gute besserung  nur stört mich ein bisschen die schraubachse  schnellspanner is da wohl nicht...oder doch??


----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> dat habe isch schon   gute preise gute besserung  nur stört mich ein bisschen die schraubachse  schnellspanner is da wohl nicht...oder doch?? *



Schnellspanner und Scheibenbremsen am SSpeeder nur für Mädchen ...!


----------



## joe yeti (14. März 2003)

kommt ne bulls eye ssp mit langem körper!

wird gerade produziert!!  


joe


----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

Und daher gilt ....


----------



## ibislover (14. März 2003)

nenene...







das geht ja...






gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

Die Mountain-Bike-Ausrüstung von Jan Ullrich wurde heute durchsucht ... 























... und was hat er gefunden ... ???















Ist doch klar... !!!










*PARTYDROGEN!!!!* 





phaty


----------



## joe yeti (14. März 2003)

über ulle werden keine witze gemacht!!


----------



## The Rodenz (15. März 2003)

Hi El,

die Surly Nabe zu beziehen ist kein Problem, andere Dinge sind schwieriger.

Das Einspeichen ist sehr leicht wegen des gleichseitigen Abstandes.
Die Ritzel sind etwas schwierigen zu bekommen. Du musst wenn Du Dein bisheriges Kettenblatt verwenden willst und Deine Achtfach Kette dir 3/32 Ritzel besorgen, die gibts bei Paranogarage im Webshop, in den Größen 14/15/16/17/18, nimm aber nicht die billigen Dicta Ritzel für 7 , das wirst du bereuen nimm die ACS sind zwar teurer halten aber besser. Die normalen BMX Ritzel 1.2/1.8 benötigen eine dickere Kette und dann wird es mit dem vorderen Kettenblatt schwierig, dann müsstest du vorne auch auf BMX umstellen und das gelingt dann wieder nur mit der entsprechenden Kurbel, obwohl es sehr schöne BMX Blätter gibt. 

Das nächste Problem könnte werden die zwei Ritzel auf die Nabe zu montieren, draufschrauben geht leicht, aber bei meinem Rad kollidierte dann auf der linken Seite der Freilauf mit den Kettenstreben. Es gab nun zwei Möglichkeiten ein gezielter Hammerschlagauf die Kettenstrebe oder Ritzel runter, habe das zweite gewählt, weil jetzt folgt das nächste Problem. Die FlipFlop Idee ist genial,. einfach Rad raus umdrehen fertig, nur wenn Du dann wie in unseren Kreisen üblich einen möglist fetten HInterreifen montierst, wie bei mir Fat Albert 2,35 dann ist es ein megagewürge den Reifen aus der HS 33 rauszubekommen, bei gelöster bremse und booster wohlgemerkt, das heißt für die Praxis ist mir das viel zu aufwendig. Nach den Erfahrungen die ich mit der Surly Nabe und dem POhei um Kette und Ritzel, würde ich es in ZUkunft lassen und eine normale Zahnkranz nabe montieren. SPacer drauf und zwei Ritzel nebeneinander ein 16 und 18, fahre vorne 32 und gut iss. Dann kann ich auch problemlos wechseln und habe weniger Ärger am Bein. Ist außerdem billiger, und der nächste Vorteil wenn du mal Scheibenbremse fahren willst hast du immer noch zwei Gänge und mußt nich zum Gangwechsel das Hinterrad ausbauen und das Ritzel umschrauben welches nach einiger Zeit auch bombenfest sitz, insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund der von dir angesprochenen Alltagstauglichkeit ist dies die bessre Lösung.

Eventuell kann du meine Surly in ein paar Wochen erwerben wenn du möchtest dann werde ich nämlich auf Zahnkranznabe mit Scheibenbremsen umstellen und das ganze kommt in einen BAuxitbomber mit neuem Anstrich, werde einn wenig umbauen.

Bis Dann Jan


----------



## The Rodenz (15. März 2003)

Die werden immer bekloppter, schaut mal auf Spiegel Online,

es ist zum Haare raufen so ein schönes Land und viel zu viele Jecken


----------



## eL (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Schnellspanner und Scheibenbremsen am SSpeeder nur für Mädchen ...! *


schön phat das du dich da so hervorragend auskennst....dann hab ich ja den GBBC im Rheinland als Mädchen mit lauter mädchen zellebriert......shit das hättest du mir aber ma vorher sagen sollen 
du fährst natürlich ne schraubachse...is ja klar


----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> schön phat das du dich da so hervorragend auskennst....dann hab ich ja den GBBC im Rheinland als Mädchen mit lauter mädchen zellebriert......shit das hättest du mir aber ma vorher sagen sollen *



Aber EL das sag ich doch ohne Unterlass - und jedem der damit ankommt!!! Aber Du hörst ja nie zu ...
Okay ich fahre Rohloff-Ausfallenden, dass ist auch ziemlich Pussy-Verdächtig!


----------



## eL (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Hi El,
> 
> die Surly Nabe zu beziehen ist kein Problem, andere Dinge sind schwieriger.
> ...


danke für die erleuchtenden worte Jan.....immer wieder schön wenn jemand die positiven und negativen aspekte dieser reinen singlespeednaben mal nüchtern und ohne vorurteile beleuchtet......und irgendwie kommt man immer wieder zur normalen kassettennabe zurück  welche doch viel individueller zu handhaben ist .....
Ich werde also über alles nochmal sehr genau nachdenken


----------



## eL (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> Okay ich fahre Rohloff-Ausfallenden, dass ist auch ziemlich Pussy-Verdächtig! *


Nananana....eher glaub ich du bisst doch unsere Oberpussy


----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> Nananana....eher glaub ich du bisst doch unsere Oberpussy *



Ich bin Dir auch sehr dankbar, dass dafür wir mit Dir einen echten Kerl zum Ausgleich haben!!!

Am besten machst Du Deine technischen Anfragen in Zukunft im SSp-Aufbau-Thread, da bin ich abgelenkt von Coffees Bohrturm und mach bestimmt auch keine Witze über Dein neues Zweigang-Rädchen!

Hier ist der Ferdischmacher!


@Jan



> Nach den Erfahrungen die ich mit der Surly Nabe und dem POhei um Kette und Ritzel, würde ich es in ZUkunft lassen und eine normale Zahnkranz nabe montieren. SPacer drauf und zwei Ritzel nebeneinander ein 16 und 18, fahre vorne 32 und gut iss.



Das führt zur sofortigen Disqualifikation beim Singlespeed-Rennen! - .... Pussy!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (15. März 2003)

@ Phaty ;-)

schon so schlimm das Du ablenkung von mir und meinem Rädchen brauchst   das ist aber schade  ;-)

Naja ich kann Dir nur nochmals sagen..im ORIGINAL sieht das alles viel viel harmloser aus ;-)

Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste ausfahrt. Die ja leider noch bissle warten muss *autsch*

habe aber heute morgen, um möglichst nahe bei meinem neuen gefährten zu sein, meine Werkstatt tip top aufgeräumt ;-)) War richtig schön. Mein Pornobomber hat still daneben gestanden und mir dabei zugesehen ;-) so macht Ordnung Spaß

Grüße und shcönes WE

coffee


----------



## Coffee (15. März 2003)

alle mann tüten aufhalten...


----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ Phaty ;-)
> 
> schon so schlimm das Du ablenkung von mir und meinem Rädchen brauchst   das ist aber schade  ;-)
> *



Coffeelein lies es nochmal durch was ich geschrieben habe!
Ich brauche keine Ablenkung VON Deinem PB ich bin DAVON abgelenkt! Wenn EL dann wieder die SS-Welt revolutionieren will, fällt es mir nicht so auf ...!
Und wenn man sich von Dir ablenken könnte, dann würde ich das in Tablettenform auf den Markt bringen - ich wäre reich!!!

Auf dem Foto sieht Deine Lustmaschine auf, als wäre vorne ein Wagenheben aus dem "Maybach" eingebaut ... es wird täglich schlimmer!

phaty


----------



## Coffee (15. März 2003)

vielelicht sollte ich auf den Spacer turm Patent anmelden ;-)

Übrigens, ich habe entlich den passenden Sattel gefunden ;-)


----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Übrigens, ich habe entlich den passenden Sattel gefunden ;-) *



Der ist aber mal echt geil! Aber jetzt mach Dich wieder ab in Deinen Singlespeed-Thread, Du gehst hier ja schon total off topic ... !

phaty


----------



## Coffee (15. März 2003)

jetzt heul mal nicht hier rum. wie oft hast Du schon hier "off Topic" gepostet ;-)

Aber dann eben mal wieder "in topic"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (15. März 2003)

Achtung..hier kommt Dieter...


----------



## Coffee (15. März 2003)

extravagant..


----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *jetzt heul mal nicht hier rum. wie oft hast Du schon hier "off Topic" gepostet ;-)
> *



Mann Coffee ... ich wollte mal testen, wie das bei Dir mit der Ironie ankommt, wenn man alle Smilies weglässt ... *DIESER* Thread ist die Mutter aller Off-Topic-Threads ... hier darf jeder machen was er will ... solange er/sie dafür ein Publikum findet und sich anständig benimmt! Aber anständig benehmen, das kannst Du ja ... !

Du darfst Dich eben nicht einschüchtern lassen ... obwohl ich es mir zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht habe diese Geschwür von Deinem KONA wegzudissen ... ! Aber das perlt ja offensichtlich an Dir ab!!!

Off-Topic ... GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHL!!!

phaty
Aktion für ein Smilie-freies Internet ...


----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)




----------



## The Rodenz (15. März 2003)

Lieber Phaty 

ich bitte um Vergebung, um die Disqualifikation zu verhindern werde ich das montieren von zwei Ritzel unterlassen und nie nie mehr darüber sprechen und wenn es sein muss schreibe ich es auch hundertmal   ,
ich will nie mit zwei Ritzeln fahren

ich will nie mit zwei Ritzeln fahren
ich will nie mit zwei Ritzeln fahren


ich hoffe die Pussydisqualifikation wird aufgehoben, bin doch wichtig für den Trinkwettbewerb in Thetford


       Jan


----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Lieber Phaty
> 
> ich bitte um Vergebung, um die Disqualifikation zu verhindern werde ich das montieren von zwei Ritzel unterlassen und nie nie mehr darüber sprechen und wenn es sein muss schreibe ich es auch hundertmal   ,
> ...



Es sei Dir verziehen! Und ja Du bist unersetzlich ... !!!

Danke auch, jetzt weiss ich endlich was auf das National-Trikot VORNE draufkommt!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (15. März 2003)

@coffee

die bohemians hab ich alle schon gepostet, es gibt glaube ich kein radel mehr von dem mann das nicoch nicht hier drin ist

basti
*der wo einen neuen vorbau haben tut*


----------



## lebaron (15. März 2003)

neuer vorbau und ein tag weniger...herrlcih.......dazu sonnenschein und die beste band der welt im or was will man mehr


----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.......dazu sonnenschein und die beste band der welt im or was will man mehr *



Ein Sexualleben - dann müsste man nicht soviel am Computer rumhängen!


----------



## calamister (15. März 2003)

hehehheheheheehe







geile steifel phaty! savoy ahoi!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von calamister _
> *hehehheheheheehe
> 
> geile steifel phaty! savoy ahoi!!!! *



Das ist eindeutig ON-Topic, denn wer möchte nicht Kylie ferdischmachen!???

Ooooops 10 in die Chauvie-Kasse ...!

phaty
... macht aber nichts!


----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)

Und nach Kylie, jetzt noch was, was EL heiss macht ...

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaahrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ....


----------



## peppaman (15. März 2003)

schon wieder so´n turm!
wer hat denn da die spacer ins STEUERROHR gemacht?  


aber der wagenheber ist echt nicht zu toppen , nix gegen die gabel aber bei der vorbauhöhe......
...zu lange kantenklatscher gefahren oder was? 


@phaty
ist das tape schon angekommen? muss dir noch die cd-cover mailen..


----------



## eL (15. März 2003)

schönes teil ....aber leider ganz derber stilbruch weil keine headshock drinne ist  ...ja ging ja wohl damals noch nicht  denn würde doch ne schöne noleen da super reinpassen....steuerrohr ist auch lang genug


----------



## The Rodenz (15. März 2003)

Hier in Bonn wird auch schon die Jugend auf SS eingeschworen.
einige Bilder vom Singlespeed Stützpunkt Bonn am Samstagnachmittag .


----------



## The Rodenz (15. März 2003)

Details:


----------



## The Rodenz (15. März 2003)

Noch mehr :


----------



## Altitude (15. März 2003)

...wie ich sehe spielt ja wider schön im Ferdischmacher...

Ich finde den gelben Cannondale richtig schön - erinnert mich an die guten alten Zeiten mit meine Alubumbern mit dem großen C....


Bie hängt zur Zeit wieder dieses Badetuch im Bad: 

"Cannondale - the future of cycling!"

Sie hätten wirklich in der Bike-Branche bleiben sollen...wer braucht schon Motorräder...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## The Rodenz (15. März 2003)

Jugendtraining :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (15. März 2003)

UNd für den Trainer der im Training für England ist


----------



## The Rodenz (15. März 2003)

Hi alti, sag mal hast du schon ein paar Bilder fertig, vom 1. Lauf, wenn ja sag mal wos die Gibt  

Jan


----------



## Altitude (15. März 2003)

war auch gleichzeitig Sichtungsveranstaltung für die Weltmeistermanschaft 2013...

Kein Wunder bei dem Vater....

Der Klein hatte richtig Spaß auf seinem Fahrrad


----------



## Altitude (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Hi alti, sag mal hast du schon ein paar Bilder fertig, vom 1. Lauf, wenn ja sag mal wos die Gibt
> 
> Jan *



Bilder sind Fertig und auf CD gebrannt...die Disc ist gerade auf den Weg zu unseren großen Saarländer...


----------



## The Rodenz (15. März 2003)

Na wunderbar, denn werden wir sie bald alle zu sehen bekommen, freue mich schon riesig, 

danke dir 

Jan


----------



## Altitude (15. März 2003)

wärend wir uns durch das Siebengebirge gequält haben (der eine mehr, der andere weniger) hat sich unser Koko die Wampe vollgeschlagen als Ausgleich zum vorabendlichen BIerkonsum...er hat ja auch wie ein Düsseldorfer Bierkutscher gestunken...   

Übrigends: Dafür das der Phaty die Bilder gemacht hat sind se wirklich gut! Es geht doch nix über Nikon!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (15. März 2003)

Mein Reden, der Materialvorteil ist unbezahlbar !!


----------



## frozenfrogz (15. März 2003)

Jetzt bin ich quasi fast so weit, daß ich sagen könnte: Fertig.
Bin aber z.B. mit der Bereifung noch nich so ganz zufrieden.
































-GT lightning Ti
-Judy FSX Carbon mit Englund Total Air
-Mavic X517 / Shimano XTR (z.Zt. mit Ritchey Z-Max)
-Magura Johnny T´s mit green Frogs
-XT Schaltung
-Shimano PD-M 324
-Ritchey Staabi Vorbau
-Syntace Duraflite
-08/15 Sattelstütze
-Selle Flite SLR

Die Tune Aufkleber werd ich noch durch ´n eigenes Logo ersetzen, sind noch vom Vorgänger drauf.

Gruß, Freddy.


----------



## lebaron (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von calamister _
> *hehehheheheheehe
> geile steifel phaty! savoy ahoi!!!! *




für dieses kylie bild bekommst du


----------



## odelay (15. März 2003)

@gefrorener Frosch

schon ganz nett, aber könntest Du noch eine vollständige Auflistung der Instrumentensammlung am Lenker nachreichen 
da geht außerdem noch was : rechts neben dem Vorbau ist doch noch Platz, wie wär ein Steigungsmesser


----------



## Kokopelli (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von frozenfrogz _
> *Jetzt bin ich quasi fast so weit, daß ich sagen könnte: Fertig.
> Bin aber z.B. mit der Bereifung noch nich so ganz zufrieden.
> *



Schöner Rahmen, schöne Reifen...aber der Rest???Brrrrrrr...

@jan: Ich habe eine CD mit Fotos von Joe Yeti hier. Können wir uns ja bei ein paar Bier und ein bischen Schrauben anschaun.

@nurmalsonebenbei: Das Kylie-Bild ist nach mittlerweile 8:22 min immer noch nicht vollständig geladen! Schei.ss Modem 

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> Übrigends: Dafür das der Phaty die Bilder gemacht hat sind se wirklich gut! Es geht doch nix über Nikon!!!  *



Man nennt mich auch das Auge!

phaty
Canon-User

Froggies Bike hat aber extrem Porno-Wert! Soviel Credits müssen wir ihm schon geben!


----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *war auch gleichzeitig Sichtungsveranstaltung für die Weltmeistermanschaft 2013...
> 
> Kein Wunder bei dem Vater....
> ...



.... bis er sich extrem stylisch auf die Fresse gepackt hat ...!

In Todtnau hätts dafür einen Pokal gegeben!


----------



## calamister (15. März 2003)

das du froh sein kannst das du bei der nikon vorne und hinten gefunden hast!! mein grosser!!


----------



## calamister (15. März 2003)

oh yah!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






für koko special!!


----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calamister (15. März 2003)

oh yah


----------



## lebaron (15. März 2003)

und weil es so schön ist....


----------



## chainsaw (15. März 2003)

lecker slicks

und hier noch extrem vorbau-testing


----------



## chainsaw (15. März 2003)

noch was einmaliges auf ebay

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2717697095&category=30749


----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von calamister _
> *oh yah *



Da fehlt aber jemand das Gespür für's richtige Timing und den Posting-Ablauf ... 
Die Bilder sind zu gross zu langweilig zu unpassend ... !
Was ist eigentlich aus Onespeed Andi geworden ... ach war das schön vor Weihnachten!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (15. März 2003)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas der verkauft das teil....der is doch hier aussem forum und hat dat teil vor monaten hier mal vorgestellt.....meine fresse die welt ist schlecht


----------



## calamister (15. März 2003)

laberlaberlaberlaber!!! 

DEIN JOE!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von calamister _
> *laberlaberlaberlaber!!!
> 
> DEIN JOE!!!! *



Schon klar, daher gab's ja auch was auf die Mütze - Du solltest es besser wissen!


----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)

29" Karate Monkey von Surly!

Cloxxki und sein neues Spielzeug! 60 cm Rahmenhöhe!!!

Now you have to come to Darmstadt bro ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (15. März 2003)

Ah.. der Cloxxi.. morgen werd er auch dabei sein... Wir haben ein SS meeting im Mitten von Holland...

Hier also auch mein SS-er... jah.. alu Leute... Aber das teil hat emontioneles Wert! War mein zweites MTB und hätte ich damals komplett selber aufgebaut mit Magura, ESP, Judy SL, XT und später etwas King..

das war damals... noch befor ich 'stahl' entdeckte  Jetzt hat es sein dritter Leben als SS. Zweite leben war als Roadie.. aber das war nicht super...


----------



## phatlizard (15. März 2003)

Wer in so einer Werkstatt Titan-Rahmen baut, den muss man doch einfach lieben ...

Matt Chester in Colorado


----------



## The Rodenz (15. März 2003)

Wer will noch ?


----------



## Coffee (16. März 2003)

soooooooo coffee schwingt sich schnell auf ihren Pornobomber und geht ne Runde citycruisen ;-)


das habe ich gestern gemacht *gg*


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *soooooooo coffee schwingt sich schnell auf ihren Pornobomber und geht ne Runde citycruisen ;-)
> 
> das habe ich gestern gemacht *gg* *



Coffee jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein Röntgenbild von Dir - dann könnten wir auch mal Deine inneren Werte begutachten! Sonst haben wir ja schon fast alles gesehen!

phaty


----------



## Coffee (16. März 2003)

@ phat,

ich dachte shcon das Du den Röntgenblick drauf hast ;-) Aber man kann ja auch nciht alles haben gelle ;-)


Grüßle coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ phat,
> 
> ich dachte shcon das Du den Röntgenblick drauf hast ;-) Aber man kann ja auch nciht alles haben gelle ;-)
> *



Durch Lederjacken schaffe ich es auch durch ... ab dann wird es schwieriger!


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)




----------



## Coffee (16. März 2003)

Was Basti schläft um diese Zeit noch ;-) Ja ja die Jungen, halten einfach nix mehr aus heute   ich war schon ne Runde Citycruisen ;-)


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

Ich habe ja schon lange aufgegeben EL verstehen zu wollen! 
Da Euch aber ein besonderes Band verbindet - auch besser bekannt als "Die verhängnissvolle Gabel-Affäre..." - kannst Du mir vielleicht mal folgendes erklären:

Wieso gibt er für den Orangotango fünf Sterne bei Seitansicht und einen Stern bei dem Foto von hinten ... ?

Das irritiert mich zusehens!

phaty


----------



## Coffee (16. März 2003)

@ phat,


weiss ich doch nicht. Ist mir auch egal wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. MIR muss es doch gefallen. Und MIR gefällt es eben, und zwar von allen Seiten.

Scheinbar kannst Du es aber nciht verwinden, das ich die Gabel eingebaut habe  Muss ja ein wahnsinns Schock für Dich gewesen sein.

Aber ich kann Dir nochmal und nochmal und nochmal sagen. ICH WOLLTE DIESE GABEL. Udn nciht EL oder sonst wer ;-)

coffee


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> Scheinbar kannst Du es aber nciht verwinden, das ich die Gabel eingebaut habe  Muss ja ein wahnsinns Schock für Dich gewesen sein.
> *



Ja klar hab ich nie bestritten! Ich finde das KONA ist nämlich so ziemlich das genialste SSp das man von der Stange kaufen kann ... und dann sowas!
Das ist ungefähr so als würde Staabi an sein YETI #1 Disc-Aufnahmen dranprutzeln und Maguras aufziehen! Naja okay das wäre schlimmer ... !

Meine Abscheu ist Ernst gemeint!!!
Natürich ist auch klar, dass Du - je lauter der Protest wird - niemals das Teil rausschmeisst!
Von daher tu ich ja ein gutes Werk!

Überhaupt, wieso kriegen wir plötzlich Bilder von Dir mit Ganzkörpereinsatz zu sehen - ich hab mich so an die Star-Schnitte gewöhnt! 

phaty
Aktion Rettet das Unit!


----------



## Coffee (16. März 2003)

@ Phat,

naja ich wollte Euch einfach mal was gutes tun ;-)


coffee


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ Phat,
> 
> naja ich wollte Euch einfach mal was gutes tun ;-)
> *



Mir wird's ganz warm ... ums Herz!


----------



## joe yeti (16. März 2003)

was soll ich dazu noch sagen!?


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *was soll ich dazu noch sagen!? *



*Ironie* I·ro'nie <f. 19; unz.> hinter Ernst versteckter Spott, mit dem man das Gegenteil von dem ausdrückt, was man meint, seine wirkl. Meinung aber durchblicken lässt; Ironie des Schicksals <fig.> zufälliges Ereignis, das dem erwarteten Verlauf überraschend widerspricht; romantische Ironie spieler. Einstellung des Künstlers zum eigenen Werk, Spiel mit der eigenen Schöpfung [<grch. eironeia Ironie, Spott; zu eiron Schalk]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (16. März 2003)

hääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää?


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *hääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää? *



Kommt dann wohl drauf an, was das Posting davor bedeutet hatte, sonst machte meine Antwort keinen Sinn ... Basti ist tot - es lebe Joe! hääääääääääääääää?

Ich würde sagen, wir beerdigen diese Ding!


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

Kennt jemand die Gabel? P2 isses ja nicht ... Jeroen that is a job for you ... !!!


----------



## Staabi (16. März 2003)

Nabend,

hab' ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, wie geil es ist in Koblenz zu wohnen? 3 mehr oder weniger große Flüsse (Rhein, Mosel, Lahn) und die Ausläufer von 4 Mittelgebirgen (Eifel, Hunsrück, Taunus und Westerwald) in unmittelbarer Nähe, mit entsprechend haufenweise Höhenverlaufswegen. Ich muss z.B. aus der Haustür raus 300 Meter fahren und bin im Stadtwald auf dem Moselhöhenweg. Das Bild unten habe ich heute nachmittag beim Spazierengehen aufgenommen. Musste einfach, nachdem ich heute morgen da schon mal mit dem Bike hergefahren bin, nachmittags mit Angie da nochmal wandern.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## whoa (16. März 2003)

bonti race


----------



## whoa (16. März 2003)

gusset porn 1


----------



## whoa (16. März 2003)

gusset porn 2


----------



## Kokopelli (16. März 2003)

Na Whoa, Powerposting als Frustbekämpfung?

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *gusset porn 2 *



Schöner Rahmen hin, schöner Rahmen her...aber man sollte es akzeptieren, wenn er einfach zu klein für einen ist. Sieht ja schlimm aus!

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)




----------



## whoa (16. März 2003)

sei bloß ruhig du pfeife.. 
..das diskutieren wir beim nächsten gbbc!


----------



## whoa (16. März 2003)

@ koko
der is nich zu klein der is "large"!
lediglich der vorbauwinkel is zu flach..


----------



## whoa (16. März 2003)

ich überleg grad ob ich meinen "freerider" (perverses wort, ich weiß) mal im 5d-forum poste.. 
..wär sicherlich ein spass.


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *ich überleg grad ob ich meinen "freerider" (perverses wort, ich weiß) mal im 5d-forum poste..
> ..wär sicherlich ein spass. *



Aber bitte Bescheid sagen ... wir kommen dann rüber ... mitspielen!!!


----------



## joe yeti (16. März 2003)

schick!

joe echt neidisch sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Was Basti schläft um diese Zeit noch ;-) Ja ja die Jungen, halten einfach nix mehr aus heute   ich war schon ne Runde Citycruisen ;-)
> *



tja liebste kaffeetante, der basti is ein steher, sonntag morgen um halb 5 daheim und um halb 11 hab ich schon wieder auffem radel gesessen, also erzähl mir nix


----------



## lebaron (16. März 2003)

@whoa....

der bonty is ja nett aber wer zur hölle hat das teil SO aufgebaut, der gehört verbannt und ewig weggesperrt!


----------



## lebaron (16. März 2003)




----------



## whoa (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@whoa....
> 
> der bonty is ja nett aber wer zur hölle hat das teil SO aufgebaut, der gehört verbannt und ewig weggesperrt! *



ich war's net, doppelschwör!


----------



## Jeroen (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *gusset porn 2 *



Hier noch etwas zum Thema 'Gusset Porno'


----------



## Jeroen (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Wurde sagen ob TST, Titanium Sports Technology (alte Sandvik Titanium Sports) oder vielleicht ein China-made XCAD modell...?? Weitere nahmen fällen mir nicht ein momentan...


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> tja liebste kaffeetante, der basti is ein steher *



Jetzt echt???


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

How was the Dutch Singlespeed Summit??? Did you take a few pics ... ?


----------



## lebaron (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *How was the Dutch Singlespeed Summit??? Did you take a few pics ... ? *



i'm very interested in this as well, so don't let us die without some news and facts


----------



## lebaron (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Jetzt echt??? *



 hi hi hi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ koko
> der is nich zu klein der is "large"!
> lediglich der vorbauwinkel is zu flach..  *



Warmduscher

Gruß Koko*10:0 Tore,6 Punkte...ich liebe Union!!!!*


----------



## lebaron (16. März 2003)

dann mal zebralook.....kestrel


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

Ist ja zur Zeit nicht so IN die US Flagge ... und dann noch auf einem CD ...!
Egal man muss auch mal den Mut zu unpopulären Entscheidungen haben: mir gefällts!


----------



## lebaron (16. März 2003)

und mal was echt hübsches...


----------



## lebaron (16. März 2003)

what the hell?????


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *dann mal zebralook.....kestrel *



Das hatten wir ja schonmal ... aber es passt halt so schön!


----------



## Kokopelli (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *mir gefällts! *



Dicker, geh mal kalt duschen...du scheinst schon unter Fieberwahn zu leiden!
Das ist doch total schäbig!Alu bei nem Rennrad sieht imho eh nicht aus..und dann noch zso ein Coladosen-Patrioten-Bomber!*brech*

gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

Matt Chester mit einem Titan-Unterrohr(?) ...


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Dicker, geh mal kalt duschen...du scheinst schon unter Fieberwahn zu leiden!
> ...



Schon okay - ich hab mich soeben für die Kuh entschieden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (16. März 2003)

hier mal 'n richtiger roadie-rahmen..


----------



## whoa (16. März 2003)

und 'n berliner citybike..
..die "konstruktive" kritik überlass ich den profis!


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *und 'n berliner citybike..
> ..die "konstruktive" kritik überlass ich den profis!  *



Geil!!! Wieviel Millimeter???


----------



## whoa (16. März 2003)

weiß nich.. kann aber der baron bestimmt aufklären! 

die votec war im ar$ch, daher sollte die mz im hintergrund eingebaut werden.
man beachte die city-tauglichen 24er laufräder.. 

die hinterbaukonstruktion fand ich allerdings ziemlich fett und die bremsen sowieso.. hope c2


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *weiß nich.. kann aber der baron bestimmt aufklären!
> 
> die votec war im ar$ch, daher sollte die mz im hintergrund eingebaut werden.
> ...



Sag ich doch ... man kann doch auch mal die Schönheit eines Konkurrenzproduktes bewundern! Ich finde das ist einer der gelungeneren Kantenklatscher .... naja okay sieht wie ein Motorrad aus - aber doch stimmig ...

phaty
guckt über den Tellerrand!

P.S.: diese Art von BIKES sind schon mal ein gutes Warm-Up ... wenn nächsten Monat die 5D-Kinder über uns herfallen ... !
P.P.S.: Ich will nicht wirklich wissen, wieviele Millimeter das Scott hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (16. März 2003)

hey whoa!
du hast die 12000!       

gruss,
phil


----------



## odelay (16. März 2003)

@ Phaty
Danke das Du die Amis über Corratec aufgeklärt hast

Ich finde die Dinger wirklich grausam hässlich


----------



## phatlizard (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *@ Phaty
> Danke das Du die Amis über Corratec aufgeklärt hast
> 
> Ich finde die Dinger wirklich grausam hässlich *



"Phatlizard - gehasst in 120 Mitgliedsstaaten der Vereinten Nationen ... !"

Das wäre ja auch mal ein T-Shirt-Aufdruck ... !


----------



## Steinhummer (17. März 2003)

Die Insassen der geschlossenen Abteilung des Mannheimer Zentralinstitutes für seelische Gesundheit durften mal wieder eine Radtour unternehmen - unter einer Bedingung: Sie mussten ihre Helme auflassen....   

Spaß beiseite: Die Gabel des Rads vom Herrn unten rechts.... ächt lekker dat!

Steinhummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## SOKO_KOKO (17. März 2003)

Nachwuchs bei der SOKO-KOKO!

Wer mehr wissen will liest hier nach!

Ansonsten: weitermachen!

Die SOKOKOKO


----------



## Jeroen (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *How was the Dutch Singlespeed Summit??? Did you take a few pics ... ? *



Plons took some, but not many. None were riding shots. Too bad  

Nevertheless here are some, that Plons posted on Pinkbike:

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=list&keyselect=1&keyword=amerongen+single&Submit=Search

(Btw: I'm the tiny twat with the blue/red Epic Jersey, on a alu SS  )


----------



## phatlizard (17. März 2003)

... naja oder mein Rad!


----------



## Manitou (17. März 2003)

Für Phaty  

noch eins mit Flagge!!!









Manitou


----------



## Altitude (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... naja oder mein Rad!
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, bei diesem geschickten Einsatz von Unterbleichtung und Bildausschnitt ist auch sehr wenig zu erkennen...

Poste doch mal das ganze Rad - und bitte richtig belichtet...

Oder soll ich Dir die Nikon schicken????

Grüße


----------



## go-dirt (17. März 2003)

bei dieser kore stütze kriegt man ja pickel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (17. März 2003)

Tja Aldi nur so war der Schriftzug zu lesen ... 






Nils Pickel gibt es auch bei Vorderradnabe, Steuersatz und Kurbel ... aber das Clearasil ist im Einsatz!


----------



## cdeger (17. März 2003)

... weiter:

Bremshebel, Bremsen, Lenker, ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber der Innenhof mit dem kultigen Fahrradständer  ist eine Wallfahrtstätte, klarer Fall.


warschonoftda


----------



## phatlizard (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *... weiter:
> 
> Bremshebel, Bremsen, Lenker, ... *



Sagt der MAGURA-Fahrer ... !

Hat ja niemand behauptet ich würde so eine schwuchtlige Retro-Kutsche aufbauen!
Alleine die Gabel ist ja schon eine Provokation - im Normalfall ... ! Aber 1300 gr. Stahl 0 mm Federweg - da weiss man was man hat!
Ach ja wer hat denn jetzt einen 0°-Syncros für mich???

phaty


----------



## odelay (17. März 2003)

und außerdem:

die Pedale sind zu klein (Phaty Du hast doch sicherlich eine deiner Gesamterscheinung angepasste Schuhgröße?)

der Vorbau (Syncros-Ahead irgenwie misshagt mir die Klemmung, wo rohe Kräfte sinn... walten und dann so eine kleine Klemmfläche)

aber sonst ist die Gesamterscheinung:
SSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRR 

und ein kleines Detail zeugt zusätzlich vom Sachverstand des Mechanikers: 
Dia-Compe?-Querzugträger: das einzig wahre für Cantis
(Chill-Pills und Mojos usw. sind zwar chic aber sonst? das Kabel mit Madenschrauben zu klemmen ist einfach nur mutig)


----------



## phatlizard (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *und außerdem:
> 
> die Pedale sind zu klein (Phaty Du hast doch sicherlich eine deiner Gesamterscheinung angepasste Schuhgröße?) *



Das sind doch nicht meine!!!
Ausserdem mit Schuhgrösse 45 - ganz geschmeidig! Der Tag an dem ich Dirt-Jump-Ufo-Bärentatzen fahre wird nicht anbrechen ... Time gehören da hin!
Sieht das Rad aus, als wäre ich damit schon mal gefahren??? 
Obwohl 50 Meter auf der Strasse - oh wie geil das Ding sich lenkt ... !

phaty

P.S.: Ich hasse Kelly Osbourne!


----------



## cdeger (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Sagt der MAGURA-Fahrer ... ! *



Na klar, denn da vereinen sich doch Funktion (Bremsen-Fortschritt ...) und Kult (... seit 15 Jahren) in idealer Weise.



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> * Alleine die Gabel ist ja schon eine Provokation - im Normalfall ... ! Aber 1300 gr. Stahl 0 mm Federweg - da weiss man was man hat!  *



Provokation? Im Gegenteil - höchstes Lob dafür. Stahl aus heimischer Produktion, belastungsgerecht ausgelegt. Im Gegensatz zu ...



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *  Ach ja wer hat denn jetzt einen 0°-Syncros für mich??? *



... so 'nem kanadischen Risiko-Prügel. An den entscheidenden Stellen solltest du dich besser um verlässliches Material von Shannon (Hardcore-Stütze, sind das nicht Saarländer?) und Syntace (Lenker/Vorbau) bemühen. Deiner Gesundheit zuliebe - wenn du, was ich dir und uns von Herzen wünsche, denn wieder mal selber und real aufs Bike steigen kannst.


manchmaleinsamerruferinderwüste


----------



## lebaron (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *und 'n berliner citybike..
> ..die "konstruktive" kritik überlass ich den profis!  *



soll ich da echt was zu sagen, reicht es wenn ich anmerke das so eben meine tasten wieder mit erbrochenem geflutet wurden


----------



## lebaron (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *hier waren die bonty bilder *



DANKE phaty du hast grade meinen tag extrem versüßt ich würde zwar andere decken montieren...PFUI semislicks......aber sonst


----------



## lebaron (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> P.S.: diese Art von BIKES sind schon mal ein gutes Warm-Up ... wenn nächsten Monat die 5D-Kinder über uns herfallen ... !*



au das wird ein fest.....so viel frischfleisch



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> P.P.S.: Ich will nicht wirklich wissen, wieviele Millimeter das Scott hat! *



wenn ich mich recht erinnere 150


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *bei dieser kore stütze kriegt man ja pickel...  *



das muss ich aber auch anmerken.....

was ist aus der mit dem großen T geworden, von der ich auch noch ein exemplar wollte???


----------



## lebaron (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Nils Pickel gibt es auch bei Vorderradnabe, Steuersatz und Kurbel ... aber das Clearasil ist im Einsatz! *



was ist das für ne nabe und kurbel(immernoch cook?)????


ABER....
     .....für die pulcro


----------



## Cycleshark (17. März 2003)

naja cedeger.......kult?.....



> Na klar, denn da vereinen sich doch Funktion (Bremsen-Fortschritt ...) und Kult (... seit 15 Jahren) in idealer Weise.



dass gilt doch auch für deine cd's der kastelruther spatzen .....  

downtownswitzerlandpete


----------



## lebaron (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> 
> ... so 'nem kanadischen Risiko-Prügel. An den entscheidenden Stellen solltest du dich besser um verlässliches Material von Shannon (Hardcore-Stütze, sind das nicht Saarländer?) und Syntace (Lenker/Vorbau) bemühen. Deiner Gesundheit zuliebe - wenn du, was ich dir und uns von Herzen wünsche, denn wieder mal selber und real aufs Bike steigen kannst.
> ...


da muss ich dem hernn deger mal recht geben, für nen eins a retro burner is solch ein prügel net verkehrt aber du willst doch wenn du wieder fir bist damit FAHREn, naja und syntace bietet sich sehr an da die auch rückenfreundlich winkle bis zu 14° haben


----------



## lebaron (17. März 2003)

na dann amchen wir das beste draus....


----------



## phatlizard (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> Syntace (Lenker/Vorbau)  *



Ja da geb ich Dir Recht - daran habe ich auch schon gedacht! Aber dann ist hier Achterbahn ... !
Ich brauch noch so ein paar alte XT Bremsen ... !
Die KORE Stütze ist eigentlich okay! Oder gibt es da eine Risiko-Problematik?

phaty
nie mit Öl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (17. März 2003)

die gabel porno!!

ja leute das is ne ssp gabel!!!


genau dat!!

aber an den komponenten sollten wir noch was tun mein grosser!!

joe


----------



## phatlizard (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> da muss ich dem hernn deger mal recht geben, für nen eins a retro burner is solch ein prügel net verkehrt aber du willst doch wenn du wieder fir bist damit FAHREn, naja und syntace bietet sich sehr an da die auch rückenfreundlich winkle bis zu 14° haben *



Na wenn sogar der Basti seinen Segen gibt ... !!!


----------



## joe yeti (17. März 2003)

willst haben? dann schaue ich mal?

das systace teil is gut mache es ran!

man leute ich sage es nur noch mal das is ein ssp!!!!!


----------



## cdeger (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cycleshark _
> *naja cedeger.......kult?.....
> 
> 
> ...



Peterchen,

bevor du die soeben extra für abgelichtete SCHALLPLATTE nicht identifiziert hast, solltest du auch an dieser Stelle nicht persönlich werden  


mussneuerdingsauchcdskaufen


----------



## phatlizard (17. März 2003)




----------



## Cycleshark (17. März 2003)

> bevor du die soeben extra für abgelichtete SCHALLPLATTE nicht identifiziert hast



ha!...null problemo...

das ist der james dean goes acid remix by willi bogner!   

der
abheutewirdzurückgeschossen
pete


----------



## cdeger (17. März 2003)

Autsch, der war ja peinlich - für einen, bei dem Freund Lügenberg neuerdings wieder ein und aus geht  


friede


----------



## Kokopelli (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Sieht das Rad aus, als wäre ich damit schon mal gefahren???
> *



DU nicht
Koko aber,hier noch mit Gummibärchen-Forke.
Aber tu mir einen Gefallen, Dicker, hau endlich die Bremsverzögerer(mal drüber nachdenken!) wech...ansonsten ist mein Rad echt hübsch geworden, freu mich schon auf Darmstadt 

Gruß Koko*der in Darmstadt den Phatlizardaufkleber abkratzt*


----------



## joe yeti (17. März 2003)

bis einfach nur sex pur!!!


   


joe


----------



## phatlizard (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Koko aber,hier noch mit Gummibärchen-Forke.
> Aber tu mir einen Gefallen, Dicker, hau endlich die Bremsverzögerer(mal drüber nachdenken!) wech... *



Schon passiert ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (17. März 2003)

So ist brav!
Jetzt noch die Dia Compe raus...und das Fahren macht wieder Spass. Ich sag dir dann nachher,wie's war
Lass uns doch Team Phaty aufmachen: Du als Teamchef, German als Sponsor, Basti als Maskottchen und Joe als Boxenluder Und das Itzelchen ist für Drogen zuständig.

Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (17. März 2003)

wer is hier das boxenluder du doch koko!!

koko das erste männliche boxenluder ich mach den monteur und photograf!

das reiht mir!!!

joe


----------



## phatlizard (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *.... Itzelchen ist für Drogen zuständig.
> *



Und ich betreue Julchen ... !!!


----------



## joe yeti (17. März 2003)

lizard, so plötzlich!!

vergisses es!

joe


----------



## Kokopelli (17. März 2003)

Sollbruchstelle


----------



## phatlizard (17. März 2003)

29" Titan Singlespeeder mit Discs ... die Amis müssen doch wirklich IMMER übertreiben!


----------



## joe yeti (17. März 2003)

oder?

joe


----------



## odelay (17. März 2003)

das mit der Drehmomentabstützung muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## lebaron (17. März 2003)

ich find es geil auch wenn wir es schonmal hatten, naja gut damals war es indoor und nur halb so schön , aber die bremsmostütze...TZTZTZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz


hat der die vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Sollbruchstelle *



Sollbruchstelle:

Überlastungssicherung von Maschinenbauteilen durch eine sinnvoll angeordnete Schwachstelle, an der bei Überlastung ein Bruch eintritt, wodurch Schäden an anderen Bauteilen verhindert werden. Die Sollbruchstelle ist häufig als leicht auswechselbares Bauteil ausgebildet.


----------



## Beelzebub (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *29" Titan Singlespeeder mit Discs ... die Amis müssen doch wirklich IMMER übertreiben!
> 
> 
> ...



das ist kein singlespeeder das is ne rohloff.
das basti das nich sieht is klar  ich sag nua freilauf

gruß alex


----------



## lebaron (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> 
> das ist kein singlespeeder das is ne rohloff.
> ...



hab doch gar nix vom ssp gesagt!


----------



## Beelzebub (17. März 2003)

uuuuuuuuups zurücknehm. der phaty wars 
die abstützung brauchste bei der rohloff wenn keine spez. ausfaller vorhanden sind


----------



## madbull (17. März 2003)

... kann ja sein, dass ich auf dem Schlauch stehe, aber wo stützt sich dieses Mega-teil bitte ab? In Luft?

*etwas verwirrt*


----------



## madbull (17. März 2003)

Wenn ich meine soeben erfolgte Recherche richtig deute, müsste dieses lange Teil mit einem Ende an der Nabe (und nicht am Bremsattel) und mit dem anderen an der Kettenstrebe (und nicht in der Luft) befestigt sein... 

Wollte der Besitzer da vielleicht optische Akzente setzen?  

*EDIT*  Ach so, der stützt das Drehmoment über den extrem kurzen Hebel an der Bremsscheibenaufnahme ab! Na ja OK, die sollte die durch den kurzen Hebel auftretenden sehr hohen Kräfte eigentlich aushalten...

Aber optisch...   


++ Warum brauche ich eine Drehmomentstütze? ++

Gegenfrage: Warum braucht ein Hubschrauber einen Heckrotor? Aber dazu kommen wir noch... In einer Getriebenabe wird das Eingangsdrehmoment, das über das hintere Ritzel in die Nabe eingeleitet wird je nach Gang in ein Ausgangsdrehmoment gewandelt, das über Gehäuse, Speichen, Felge und Reifen auf die Straße übertragen wird. Die Differenz aus Eingangs- und Ausgangsdrehmoment muß abgestützt werden, dies geschieht in der Regel über die Achse und die daran befestigte Drehmomentstütze auf den Rahmen. Ohne diese Abstützung würde sich die Nabenachse im Ausfallende drehen, ohne daß sich das Hinterrad dreht. Dies ist vergleichbar mit einem Automotor, der nicht im Auto festgeschraubt ist. Läßt man diesen Motor laufen, so dreht er sich um die eigene Achse, ohne das Auto anzutreiben. Oder eben unser Hubschrauber ohne Heckrotor, der sich dann auch um die eigene Achse dreht, ohne den Rotor anzutreiben - und abstürzt! Bei der Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14 gibt es einen direkten Gang (elfter Gang), bei dem das Eingangsdrehmoment am Ritzel dem Ausgangsdrehmomet am Gehäuse entspricht. In diesem Gang würde man keine Drehmomentstüze brauchen, aber in allen anderen. In den kleineren Gängen (Gänge eins bis zehn) ist das Differenzdrehmoment entgegen der Raddrehrichtung gerichtet, also drückt das Ende der Drehmomentstütze von unten auf den Rahmen. In den größeren Gängen (Gänge 12 bis 14) ist das Drehmoment in die gleiche Richtung gerichtet, wie die Raddrehung, die Drehomomentstützte zieht am Drehmomentstützenhalter nach unten. Also ganz einfach... 

++ Warum ist die Drehmomentstütze so lang? ++

Die Drehmomentstütze leitet das Differenzmoment der Nabe in Form von zwei Kräften in den Rahmen ein. Die eine wirkt über die Achse wo die Drehmomentstütze festgeschraubt ist und die andere wirkt über das vordere Ende der Drehmomentstütze auf den Rahmen. Je länger die Drehmomentstütze ist, desto kleiner werden die Kräfte, da das Drehmoment M das Produkt aus Kraft F und Hebellänge l (hier: Drehmomentstützenlänge) ist: M = F * l. Das heißt bei gleichem Drehmoment bedeutet die halbe Hebellänge eine Verdoppelung der Kraft. Am hinteren Ende der Drehmomentstütze, also am Ausfallende ist die Größe der Kraft unkritisch, hier ist alles ausreichend stabil. Am vorderen Ende der Drehomomentstütze wird die Kraft jedoch in ein Rohr des Rahmens eingeleitet. Um also auch bei dünnwandigen Rahmen keine Schäden durch eine zu große Kraft zu verursachen muß die Drehmomentstütze entsprechend lang sein - eben genau so lang, wie sie ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (17. März 2003)

die stütze ist an der bremssattelaufnahme=rahmen und an der nabe befestigt sollte also funzen. sieht aber echt bääääääää aus


gruß alex


----------



## odelay (17. März 2003)

was schlussfolgern wir also aus den Ausführungen zur Länge der Abstützung:

da zerhaut sich jemand in absehbarer Zeit seine Bremssattelaufnahme, autsch
wenn er sich nicht vorher mit der Abstützung an einem Hindernis abstützt

aber der Rahmen war bestimmt ein Schnäppchen


----------



## joe yeti (17. März 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (17. März 2003)

Wie einfach man Euch doch unterhalten kann ... ! 

Der Rahmen war mal als Singlespeeder gebaut worden - ist klar so weit - und abundzu baut der Jung eben seine Rohloff ein! Nur die Abstützung (ist das jetzt das offizielle Wort für das Teil??) die hab ich auch nicht verstanden ... !

Mir eh egal ich geh sowieso nicht mehr auf die Website von dem Kriegstreiber-Volk!  

Heute Abend könnte man echt Angst um die Welt bekommen ... !!!

phaty

@Joe: Die SOKOKOKO sieht aber mal geil aus!


----------



## Hellspawn (17. März 2003)

meine Güte, ihr habt Probleme. Die Abstützung funktioniert so schon ganz gut. Sieht halt blos ******** aus. Und ausserdem gibts von Rohloff jetzt seid schon längerer Zeit den Speedbone, ein kleines Teil, dass zur Momentabstützung an Nabe und Scheibenbremsaufnahme geschraubt wird. Das hält dann auch an beiden Stellen der SB-Aufnahme und sieht viel chicer aus.


----------



## phatlizard (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellspawn _
> *meine Güte, ihr habt Probleme.  *



Wer mit einem 6000 Bike rumfährt das *so* ein "feature" mit sich rumschleppt - der hat  ein Problem  ...!


----------



## Hellspawn (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wer mit einem 6000 Bike rumfährt das so ein "feature" mit sich rumschleppt - der hat  ein Problem haben ...! *



Da geb ich Dir allerdings Recht


----------



## whoa (18. März 2003)

@ phaty
dein bike ist echt schön, naja zumindest rahmen und gabel! 
hiermit fordere ich dich auf 180er chainsaws und 'nen salsa in rahmenfarbe zu montieren!
etwas mehr liebe zum detail demnächst, ansonsten weitermachen.. 

weheduspurstnichdannsetzteswasalsohörlieberaufeinendersichinstilfragenauskennt 
whoa


----------



## madbull (18. März 2003)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Bonti...







Wofür man die nicht alles gebrauchen kann...  Und schon im 19. Jahrhundert...


----------



## phatlizard (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Bonti...
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt eben doch nur ganz wenige echte Klassiker auf dieser Welt!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (18. März 2003)

@phat: Geiles Pony!!! Damit nicht fahren können wg. des Schei$$-Rückens ist doch perfidere Marter als sich selbst die Chinesen ausdenken können... 

Hab dann angesichts des Fahrradständers erstmal den Gebetsteppich rumgeholt und eine Sure gen HD geschickt. 

Und noch was in eigener Sache: Brauche unbedingt diese Schlüpfer-farbenen Kabelhüllen - die passen so gut zum brg meines DK   

Steinhummer

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## Lowrider (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Und noch was in eigener Sache: Brauche unbedingt diese Schlüpfer-farbenen Kabelhüllen - die passen so gut zum brg meines DK
> ...



Ich suche auch nach pinkigen und gelben Kabelhüllen.


----------



## Steinhummer (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> [BIch suche auch nach pinkigen und gelben Kabelhüllen.
> [/B]



Klar, Braveheart, bei der zurückhaltenden Farbkomposition eines Brave fügen die sich ja auch dezent ins Bild... 

Steinhummer (mit ausgeprägter Neon-gelb-pink-grün-Schwäche )

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## cdeger (18. März 2003)

... macht euch auf die Suche nach Clark's Seilzügen - die sollte es in diversen Augenkrebs-erzeugenden Farbvarianten geben ...

Viel Erfolg,


----------



## phatlizard (18. März 2003)

SUCHE!!!! Bullseye-Nabe vorne in Silber ... aus offensichtlichen Gründen!

Neon-Gelbe Züge??? Neon Rahmen sind wieder angesagt meine Herren!


----------



## Steinhummer (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Neon-Gelbe Züge??? Neon Rahmen sind wieder angesagt meine Herren!
> *



Geschmack ist keine Frage der Mode, Sir! Wenn ich was wollte, was "in" ist, würd ich ne Dose oder motorloses Motorrad fahren... 

Steinhummer (auf sein Augenlicht bedacht)

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## phatlizard (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> Wenn ich was wollte, was "in" ist, würd ich ne Dose oder motorloses Motorrad fahren...
> *



So wie Basti ... !!! Unser jugendlicher Trendsetter!

Extra für Dich mein Bub ... damit was anständiges auf den Bildschirm kommt ... !







Übrigens was hat NEON-Farbe mit Geschmack zu tun ...??? RICHTIG ... üüüüüüberhaupt nix!

phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Übrigens was hat NEON-Farbe mit Geschmack zu tun ...??? RICHTIG ... üüüüüüberhaupt nix!
> 
> phaty *



Meine Rede!!!!!!!!!!        

Hummer (zartrosa, rommelocker, british racing green)

ACERO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## phatlizard (18. März 2003)

Also die Couch ist ja wohl fürchterlich ... !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (18. März 2003)

Tag auch,

was war das heute wieder schön  , und was für ein Glück, das ich heute frei hatte.






Die Tour bin ich heute übrigens mit diesem Rad gefahren:





So, jetzt steinigt mich  

Und zumindest der Herr Steinhummer sollte auch wissen, wo ich heute unterwegs war.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## whoa (18. März 2003)

"Grüne Hölle"?


----------



## nino (18. März 2003)

...Karussell...


----------



## phatlizard (18. März 2003)

Wer entwickelt bei Euch die Rahmen-Designs? ... farbenmässig ... der braucht ein paar neue Drogen!!!
Obwohl ich habs gerade mal aufgeblasen - da ging es eigentlich ... wenn 's Sattelrohr noch schwarz wäre ... 
Siehste den Bock hätte Dir Deine Frau mal verbieten sollen - aber den gab es ja eh umsonst!

phaty


----------



## Staabi (18. März 2003)

Nabend,

ehrlich gesagt find ich die Farbe sehr schön. OK, nicht so schön wie dieses gewisse orange Ultimate bei der Firma mit dem "E" das mich wohl meine Ehe kosten würde , aber an sich schon schick:






Und ich sag das jetzt nicht, weil ich bei Canyon arbeite 

@ Whoa: Richtig
@ nino: Fast richtig, stell noch ein "kleines" davor, dann stimmts. Ist im Abschnitt Schwalbenschwanz, das große Karussell sieht ja so aus:






Ok, Bild 2 war also zu einfach. In der Nähe welcher Ring-Abschnitte wurden denn die anderen beiden Bilder gemacht  , naaaa?? 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Staabi (18. März 2003)

Apropo Drogen, die brauchen wir nicht, wir haben Oakley Brillen mit Persimmon Gläsern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *
> Und ich sag das jetzt nicht, weil ich bei Canyon arbeite
> *



Ja nee ist klar ...  

Aus der Perspektive kommt's ganz gut ... !

phaty


----------



## madbull (18. März 2003)

Mixery Deluxe...


----------



## phatlizard (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Mixery Deluxe...
> 
> *



Tja Madbully - jetzt wo Du Singlespeeder geworden bist, musst Du eine Menge einstecken können ... aber okay das Exemplar ist schon besonders schlimm ... !!!


----------



## Beelzebub (18. März 2003)

tach!!!

so quietschig farbige clarks hab ich noch welche.jeweils ein satz bremse und schaltung.neongelb und neongrün.nur welcher jetzt welcher ist hab ich nich im kopf.

sooooo hab grad meinen kneipeneingänger zusammengebaut und getestet.fährt sich extrem prima nur so mit ohne bremsen is des noch nix. 


gruß alex der sich grad noch seine weichteile hält


----------



## phatlizard (18. März 2003)

In letzter Zeit gibt es hier ja kaum noch Babes ... ich denke es ist mal wieder an der Zeit ein paar schöne Rundungen zu Zeigen!


----------



## Staabi (18. März 2003)

Ich wär so gerne Millionär, millionenschwer... 

Was in den letzten 2 Wochen an "habenwollen" Yetis bei Ebay D und com aufgelaufen ist  ist gar nicht mehr gesund für mich... Alleine schon dieser orange Ultimate der heute für sofortkauf wegging, dann letzte Woche das "teamfarbene" 1" FRO und heute dann ein FRo das angeblich aus 1984 stammt, also eines der ersten Serienbikes überhaupt... Und dann noch in orange/weiß... Ich will im Lotto gewinnen, verdammt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Scheibenkleister, habe ich irgendwas zu verkaufen was mir die nötige Kohle für dieses orange/weiße FRO einbringen könnte? Braucht jemand eine NSU Quickly? Ein 1997er FRO? Das böde beim sammeln ist ja immer, das ein erbeutetes Stück etwas an Reiz verliert. Klar bin ich immer noch superhappy, No.1 zu haben und ich geb sie auch bestimmt nicht mehr her, aber das orange/weisse hätte ich im Moment lieber... .

Grüße,

Michael
mussmorgenmalnacheinergehaltserhöhungfragendiesichgewaschenhat


----------



## phatlizard (18. März 2003)

Nee Staabi dann ist Schluss mit Lustig ... Mit Bikes kommst Du da nicht mehr weiter in der High Society!


----------



## Kokopelli (18. März 2003)

DAS ist doch endlich mal ein würdiger Hintergrund für ein Yeti-Foto:





Zugegeben, hab ich von ebay, konnte ich euch aber nicht vorenthalten. Leider ist der Rahmen nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung, und dem Jungen scheint es richtig weh zu tun, dass er ihn verkaufen muß:
   "Dieser Rahmen, hat bis zu letzt meinen Wohnzimmer veredelt, doch jetzt wird renoviert und meine Freundin will nach 2 Jahren keine Fahrradrahmen mehr unter der Decke hängen haben."

was stört dass die Freundin, solange der Rahmen nicht in der küche an der Decke oder überm Bett hängt? 

Aber eines in der Beschreibung tut schon weh, aber um sowas kommt man heute wohl nicht mehr umher:
    "Denke aber das es irgendwie möglich sein müßte, das gute alte Stück wieder zurück in die Berge zu kriegen. (ALLERDINGS:Würde ich diesen Rahmen nicht mehr fürs FREERIDEN oder gar zum DOWNHILL empfehlen) !"

und hier das gute Stück, welches Staabi meinte:

Schööööööööööööön!!!!!!!!!!

gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> "Dieser Rahmen, hat bis zu letzt meinen Wohnzimmer veredelt, doch jetzt wird renoviert und meine Freundin will nach 2 Jahren keine Fahrradrahmen mehr unter der Decke hängen haben."
> 
> ...



Ich dachte immer, die Freundin müsste über dem Bett hängen...   
Glaub da hab ich jahrelang was falsch gemacht ...!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (18. März 2003)

Stell Dir vor Du fährst Rad und Dein Abendessen läuft Dir nach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *ich denke es ist mal wieder an der Zeit ein paar schöne Rundungen zu Zeigen!*



Damn right! Kleine Geschmacksfrage: Wen schärft es auch, wenn bei Mädels die Oberschenkel nicht aneinanderstoßen, sondern ein lecker kleines Dreieck freilassen? So wie hier...


----------



## lebaron (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Bonti...
> 
> Wofür man die nicht alles gebrauchen kann...  Und schon im 19. Jahrhundert...
> ...



äääähmmmm......bonti????
wie jetzt???

primär is mir jetzt erst mal schlecht!


----------



## lebaron (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> So wie Basti ... !!! Unser jugendlicher Trendsetter!
> ...



tja jaaaa, du weist ja..psssssssssssttt....aber ich hab das ja schon, ach was wird das ein fest wenn basti erstmal moped fahren darf


----------



## lebaron (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Also die Couch ist ja wohl fürchterlich ... !!
> *


toll ihr habts mal wieder geschafft miene tastatur platt zumachen

basti
*der jetzt kotzbrocken sammelt*


----------



## lebaron (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *In letzter Zeit gibt es hier ja kaum noch Babes ... ich denke es ist mal wieder an der Zeit ein paar schöne Rundungen zu Zeigen!
> *



UND DESWEGEN........


----------



## lebaron (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> * Ich will im Lotto gewinnen, verdammt
> *



au jaaaa wem sagst du das ....so viele räder die noch gekauft werden wollen, dat verkraftet kein mensch...

by the way....kokos bild zufolge ist das doch aber nicht orange oder????

wie dem auch sei es ist geil

PROBLEM: basti verliebt sich jeden tag in neue bikes----FÜRCHTERLICH


----------



## lebaron (19. März 2003)

.....2 tage vorbei sind

hier ein bild vom emp-konzert......sehr geil....mit einer kick ass version von BATTERY





und hier noch mal der newbie


----------



## phatlizard (19. März 2003)

Hey Basti,

was n los? Schule abgebrannt??? Hast Du Dir schonmal überlegt, die Zitate rauszukopieren und in einer Antwort zusammen zufassen ??? Das wäre gut für den Blutdruck und das Bild mit dem Fisch und dem "Bonti" hättest Du auch verstanden ... !!!

*AMOKLÄUFER!!!!*


----------



## lebaron (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Hey Basti,
> 
> was n los? Schule abgebrannt??? Hast Du Dir schonmal überlegt, die Zitate rauszukopieren und in einer Antwort zusammen zufassen ??? Das wäre gut für den Blutdruck und das Bild mit dem Fisch und dem "Bonti" hättest Du auch verstanden ... !!!
> ...


ja ja dat it den zitaten kopieren hab ich ja auch ab und an gemacht bis ich keine lust mehr hatte, 

abgebrannt...neeee schön wär's ich komm grade von 4 stunden politik klausur, mach jetzt 2 stunden frei wovon noch eine über ist und schleppe mich dann nochmal zu 2 stunden geschichte, HERRLICHER TAG

naja die sache mit dem bonti hab ich mittlerweile auch gesheen, steht ja beim bild drauf, warum auch immer

basti
*der nach so ner klausur amoklaufen MUSS*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (19. März 2003)

mal ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir ;-)


coffee


----------



## lebaron (19. März 2003)

GRRRRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHHHHHHHHLLLLLL

und ich dachte schon ich mache sinnlose postings, aber das ist ja echt der hammer


----------



## Coffee (19. März 2003)

@ barönchen,

NEIN das ist kein HAMMER das ist eine COHIBA. Handgerollt ;-) 



hahahahahahhahah  

coffee


----------



## lebaron (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ barönchen,
> 
> NEIN das ist kein HAMMER das ist eine COHIBA. Handgerollt ;-)
> ...



schön für die zigarette, wenn ich mein t-shirt zusammen rolle ists auch handgerollt....mann mann mann, über was sich menscvhen so alles freuen können...tztzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## phatlizard (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ barönchen,
> 
> NEIN das ist kein HAMMER das ist eine COHIBA. Handgerollt ;-)
> ...



Hast Du die von Deiner Freundin Monica Lewinski???

Du böses böses Mädchen ...


----------



## Altitude (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Raucht der rote Verräter im Kanzleramt auch - mir viel zu herb...

Probier mal LaLibertad im Format Robusto oder ne kleine Cuaba....

@Coffee
Bock auf Singlespeeden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> @Coffee
> Bock auf Singlespeeden??? *



Aldi alter Bock ... die Bilder sind angekommen ... !

Bald mehr in der GBBC Fotogalerie!

Das ist der Herr EL ... der ist besoffen, macht aber nichts!


----------



## Altitude (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Das ist der Herr EL ... der ist besoffen, macht aber nichts! *



Der El ist besoffen und nüchtern ein echtes Berliner-Original und ein netter Kerl, wenn man weiß wie ers meint.... 

Fürth 15:00 Sonne, blauer Himmel und 10° = ich geh gleich  mit "Gladys" spielen....   muß nur noch den Auftrag fertig scannnen


----------



## The Rodenz (19. März 2003)

Meinen allerherzlichsten Dank, größer konntet Ihr unsere Bemühungen nicht würdigen.

Ich bin sehr stolz.

Ich grüße den Rest der ehrenwerten Zunft, 
auf Alles was da so noch kommt.
    

Vielen Dank  Jan


----------



## Coffee (19. März 2003)

@ barönchen,

Du lernst es nciht mehr. Das ist keine Zigarette das ist eine ZIGARRE ;-)

@ Phat,

Lewinski, wer ist Lewinski  

@ Alti

leider keine Zeit heute zum biken ;-(


Grüßle coffee


----------



## phatlizard (19. März 2003)

Sieht so ein Arzt aus, dem die Frauen vertrauen ...??? OH JA ... !

The Rodenz aka Dr. Feelgood!


----------



## lebaron (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ barönchen,
> 
> Du lernst es nciht mehr. Das ist keine Zigarette das ist eine ZIGARRE ;-)
> ...


ich weis aber wie soll ich sagen..mhmmm........

ES IST MIR EGAL.......


----------



## phatlizard (19. März 2003)

Koko beim Start - an der Bierspritze!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (19. März 2003)




----------



## lebaron (19. März 2003)




----------



## mldarkroom (19. März 2003)

Habt ihr das Foto in den Benutzeralben gesehen? Das von dem DDDDDD Jung, der mit ner Peak Gabel dropt und sich wundert, das seine Birne jetzt so aussieht. Köööööööööööööööstlich.
ML

www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=2446&papass=&sort=1&thecat=500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. März 2003)

... krieg ich eins!


----------



## lebaron (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... krieg ich eins!
> *



au ja ich bin dabie, sowas wollt ich auch immer mal haben

aber lass uns mal noch 1-2 jahre warten


----------



## Deleted 3968 (19. März 2003)

@MC Dunkelkammer (wie doppeldeutig!): Wenn für Dich ein Drop schon bei einem Meter Höhe anfängt...aber egal, der DDDD Junge ist ein guter Freund von mir und ich fand das garnicht so lustig. Auch wenn das ein scheiß Produkt ist, sollte es nicht bei einem sog. "Drop" von einem Meter Höhe den Geist aufgeben. Wenn das in den USA passiert wäre könnte Firma PEAK jetzt einen Kredit aufnehmen! 
Fazit: Leiser treten mein lieber!!!


----------



## phatlizard (19. März 2003)

... ist doch einfach ein perverses Tier!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (19. März 2003)

@Phatty: Auch so sieht meines auch gerade aus...na ja, nicht ganz so neon. Aber das Braun...


----------



## mldarkroom (19. März 2003)

Wer lesen kann ist echt im Vorteil. "nach Drop Gabelbruch" stammt nicht von mir, sonder ist der Titel des Bildes, also erst lesen dann motzen. Das die PEAK'S ja wohl mega übel sind hat sich ja wohl inzwischen rumgeschwiegen, erst recht die upside down.
ML


----------



## Deleted 3968 (19. März 2003)

...Punkt für Dich Dunkelkammer. Aber, selbst wenn das Ding schlecht ist- Wenn ich kurz anmerken darf: Aus dem Hause Rock Shox, Oder Opel usw. kommen auch übele Produkte.- Selbst dann darf eine Gabel nicht bei so einer Sprunghöhe brechen!
Wie auch immer, ich fand das erschreckend und wünsche Dir das du nie solchen Spaß im Gesicht hast!


----------



## phatlizard (19. März 2003)




----------



## odelay (19. März 2003)

Schmuck das Stück!

aber das ist ja wohl echt für Mr. BigFoot, Schuhgröße 62 oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mldarkroom (19. März 2003)

Hab mir die Bilder nochmal angesehen. Verstehe das sowieso net ganz, da steht doch noch ein Stummel des Schaftes aus der Brücke. So lange er nicht nochmal "abhebt" kann die Gabel doch nicht sofort rausfallen, oder ist das Ganze Lager aus'm Lenkkopf gebrochen?
Habe halt ein "Problem" mit der ganzen dropperei. Da wird wie bescheuert Bender und Co. nachgeeifert ohne zu bedenken, das die inzwischen mit MX Maschienen ohne Motor rumspacen.
ML


----------



## lebaron (19. März 2003)

zum thema kantenklatschen, gabelbrechen und danach schei$$e aussehen, kann ich glaube ich ganz gut mitreden, ich hab schon ne menge vergrinteter leute geshen, und ne menge kaputter gabeln.

zu dieser peak gabel von dem mann gab es eine rückrufaktion(wenn ich mich rech dran erinnere, wenn ich mich noch besser erinnere hat sogar die bike kurz in telegrammform berichtet).

dabie wurden die gabeln WENN ICH MICH RECHT ENTSINNE, wegen defekten am dämpfer oder sowas ähnlchem zurückgerufen.

ich würde fast behauptn dat das alle dieser carbon gabeln traf, um die es doch hier geht oder nicht?

jedenfalls hatte ein kumpel von mir auch das teil gefahren.

ich kann sagen auf einen meter entfernung hat man WIRKLICH GESHEN dat das teil DRECK ist und war, die ausfallenden waren sehr bescheiden verarbeitet bei der USD, mann konnte getrost den hammer nehmen um die achse einzubauen (steckachse). die gabelbrücken waren mehr als bescheiden verarbeitet.

die tatsache, dass die gabel ja carbon war machte an den klemmstellen aluhülsen erforderlich, ich habe NOCH NIE so schlecht und schief einlaminierte hülsen geshen, nicht nur dass die an den ecken total abgefressen waren nein man hat mit bloßem auge geshen, dat die nicht mal grade waren, hat man etwa das lineal angelegt wurden die bedenken größer.

wer mit dieser gabel ernsthaft ans droppen denkt, hat entweder den rückruf verpennt oder mein mitleid verdient.

nun ja ... ma butter bei die fische, mir ist letzte woche der vorbau kaputt gegangengott sei dank im keller und nicht auf ner abfahrt.
so ist es eben bei usern heiß geliebten 2-rädern die gehen kaputt wann sie wollen, die gabel hätte genauso gut auf grader strecke im wiegetritt den geist aufegeben können LEIDER

anderes beispiel, nem berliner is mal nen tauchrohr einer 98-er z1 durchgerissen AUF EINER SEITE, und das bei der überquerung einer straße und dem damit verbundenem runterrollen eines boardsteins....NOCH FRAGEN?????

und es hat den anschein als hätte der keinen helm aufgehabt, muss ich DAZU echt noch was sagen???


----------



## phatlizard (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *... ich hab schon ne menge vergrinteter leute geshen ....*



Ich verstehe die Jugend von heute einfach nicht mehr ...    

phaty


----------



## lebaron (19. März 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

jetzt sehe ich erstmal die gabel, dat is ja nichmal die doppelbrücke

naja also auch wenn es hart und nicht gerechfertigt ist, hat der vertrieb recht wenn sie sagen, dat die dafür nicht haften. die gabel ist für was anderes ausgewiesen!!!!

da kann man hoch und niedrig springen.

MIENER THEORIE NACH wissen eine ganze menge firmen heute, wie damals und wahrscheinlich auch noch in den nächsten jahren ganz genau was ihre parts können und was nicht, würden sie 100% wissen dat das teil für sowas taugt dann würden sie das auch freigeben!!!

und ich hab vorhin schon zu phaty gesagt wer mit carbongabeln dropt der muss eh  irgendwie ....naja ne gute versicherung haben.

in diesem fall muss ich gestehen, kann man es zwar nicht auf das carbon schieben, da ja NUR der schaft gebrochen zu sein scheint...wie auch immer......ich hoffe meine ausführungen fanden gehör und verstand


----------



## lebaron (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich verstehe die Jugend von heute einfach nicht mehr ...
> ...



bastis kleine wörterbuch:

heute VERGRINTET !

unter vergrintet versteht der gemeine brandenburger jugendliche biker (weitere erläuterungen zu diesem thema auf siete xyz), einen zustand völliger "beflecktheit", dreck oder auch müll.
in spezifischen fällen kann es auch verletzungen erklären und als ergänzendes adjektiv verwendet werden.
darüber hinaus spricht der volksmund auch über verdreckung.


und beim nächsten mal erklären wir .......


----------



## mldarkroom (19. März 2003)

Das ist doch genau das Problem mit der ganzen "freeride" Geschichte. Immer höher, immer härter. Das sehen die kid's in den unzähligen Filmen, nur das die nicht die Kohle für ein amargeddon oder ähnliches haben und die Folge sieht man ja auf den Bildern. Allerdings sieht der nicht nach 14 aus und a weng mittdenken sollte man, bei aller Tragik solcher Unfälle, schon erwarten können.
ML


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (19. März 2003)

Oh Mann, ich habe echt keine Ahnung, wovon ihr redet...und wißt ihr was: Ich bin stolz drauf!

Gruß Koko*dessen Gabelwissen bei M1 anfängt und bei EFC aufhört*


----------



## Deleted 3968 (19. März 2003)

...Leute, aes ist denn das für ein gequassel??
klar ist das eine scheiß Gabel, aber er hat sie sehr, sehr billig bekommen und ich denke er hätte sich keine teurere leisten können. 
Zu Thema "Drop": Ist ein 1m hohes Park-Mäuerchen dein mega-super-extrem-Bender-Drop?? Das war schlicht keine extreme Aktion!Sowas darf einfach nicht passieren!

Ich bin echt der letzte der diesen Berder-Extremismus gut findet.
Und so Sachen wie:"Dat iss doch dat ganze Problem mit dem...(hier z.B. einsetzten):
- Fußball;
- Ami;
- Ausländer;
- Trainer;
- heiraten;
- Freeriden;
- usw." hat mein Onkel Kurt übrigens früher auch immer am Stammtisch gesagt.


----------



## phatlizard (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Oh Mann, ich habe echt keine Ahnung, wovon ihr redet...und wißt ihr was: Ich bin stolz drauf!
> 
> Gruß Koko*dessen Gabelwissen bei M1 anfängt und bei EFC aufhört* *



Intolleranter Beton-Kopp ...!!!

Und wieso eigentlich Federgabel ... ???

phaty
neinbeikokomussichkeineSmiliesmachen!

@Dom: recht hast Du!


----------



## Kokopelli (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Intolleranter Beton-Kopp ...!!!
> ...



Hab ich irgendwo was von Federgabel geschrieben? 

dat is ja dat Problem mit die Saarländer...nie tun die richtig lesen 

Gruß Koko


----------



## Deleted 3968 (19. März 2003)

Reinländer! Pfffff....


----------



## SOKO_KOKO (19. März 2003)

Einige haben ja gestern vielleicht gesehen, dass die SOKO-KOKO zwei neue *Ehren*mitglieder aufgenomme hat! Da haben wir uns ja garnix dabei gedacht, allerdings unterschätzten wir offensichtlich die unglaubliche Anziehungskraft dieses losen Männerbundes!

Kurz und gut plötzlich hatte ich "Beitrittsanträge" in meiner mailbox - was ich fast wieder amüsant fand ... ! Nee Joe nicht Deinen - den nehm ich garnicht ernst!!

Also Männer, mal Butter bei die Fische!

Die SOKO-KOKO hat 5 ständige Mitglieder - so wie der UNO-Sicherheitsrat! Itz, Koko, Ben, Basti und phaty (der tippt das hier gerade!) ...
Was wir tun? Nun wir koordinieren den GBBC, schleppen Preis und Bier an, halten Kontakt mit der Singlespeed-Welt und versuchen so viel wie möglich Spass zu machen und zu haben!
Ansonsten bemühen wir uns ständig darum, das deutsche Singlespeed-Wesen so Vereins-Meier-Frei wie möglich zu halten!
Das war es also schon! Ehrlich ... ist ganz einfach! 

Die Hauptarbeit was die Organisation vor Ort angeht, machen die jeweiligen "Veranstalter" - das sollte man nie vergessen! Bonn war ja schon mal geil und ich denke wir werden in diesem Jahr noch viel Spass haaben! 
Die SOKO organisiert natürlich die Reise zur EM und den Auftritt der ersten "Deutschen Singlespeed Nationalmannschaft"

Ab und zu nehmen wir dann auch mal verdiente Singlespeeder des Volkes auf - als Ehrenmitglieder! Die haben üüüüüüüberhaupt keine "Rechte" genau wie wir auch keine haben!
Wir sind extrem diktatorisch organisiert und machen nur was Freude macht - solange es Freude macht! Und wenn das mal vorbei ist, dann packen wir die Sandförmchen ein und gehen auf einen anderen Spielplatz! Wir haben schon an eine Porno-Produktions-Firma gedacht - aber das ist nicht wirklich so sportlich!

Also wer mitspielen will, im Sandkasten ist noch Platz - und wem das nicht gefällt, naja der lässt es bleiben!
Also immer schön aktiv bleiben, dann wirst auch *DU* eines Tages berufen ... !  

Die SOKO-KOKO


----------



## DocSnyder (19. März 2003)

Sorry, dass ich zur Zeit hier kaum bis gar nicht "aktiv" sein kann. 

Diesen photographischen Leckerbissen wollte ich euch dann aber doch nicht vorenthalten:





Ich hör förmlich das Rauschen der Wellen...
.......
.......
.......
.......
.......
Hmm, moment mal, oder ist das etwa mein PC?


----------



## Staabi (19. März 2003)

Nabend,

mo comment


----------



## odelay (19. März 2003)

ist das ein 3. Laufrad oder was? ? ?


----------



## phatlizard (20. März 2003)

Dies ist vorläufig das letzte Posting im Fertigmacher!
Ich kann niemand zwingen hier nicht mehr zu posten - aber es würde meinen "Unmut" hervorrufen! So arrogant bin ich jetzt mal! 
Hier wird hauptsächlich rumgedooft und darauf kann ich jetzt nicht!
Es gab eben einen Thread von "Held der Arbeit" der wohl schon gelöscht wurde, weil er anscheinend Off-Topc war - finde ich auch, aber ich finde nicht, dass man das aufhalten kann!

Daher werde ich meine mühsam getippte Erwiederung an die "Das-gehört-nicht-hierher"-Fraktion einfach hier posten - und dann ist Feierabend! Im KTWR-Forum laufen schon genug threads, da kann man sich dann mit gehirntoten wie Droppel rumschlagen! Das reicht bis Weihnachten!!!


Ja nee ist klar ... machen wir schön die Augen zu!
Natürlich gehört es vom "Thema" nicht in dieses Forum, aber auf der anderen Seite gehört das Thema überall hin!
Denn während man sich hier über ebay-Beschei$$er aufregt (hab ich auch getan!!!) wird sonstwo gerade ein Land plattgemacht! Aber ich seh schon ein, dass es wichtigeres gibt auf der Welt ... z.B. Aufkleber auf Mavic-Felgen und ähnliches ... man muss ja Prioritäten setzen!

Jeder muss versuchen, mit seiner Wut so gut wie möglich fertig zu werden! Sofern er denn eine verspürt! Und da ist es auch sehr legitim, das in allen Lebensbereichen zu tun!
Wenn man sich heute Morgen auf der Arbeit drüber unterhält dann gehört das auch nicht wirklich dort hin. Aber man kriegt es nicht aus dem Kopf! Der eine will Plakate ausdrucken der andere fühlt sich eher danach irgendjemand auf's Maul zu hauen oder verfällt in totale Passivität - und das wäre fatal!

Ich weiss noch, dass mein damals 4 Jähriger Patensohn beim letzten Golfkrieg eine Woche geheult hat weil er geglaubt hat, das die bösen Männer im Fernsehen seinen Vater totmachen ...!
Das Thema gehört nirgends hin - weil es einfach nicht mehr passieren sollte - und doch wird es uns überall einholen! Zuhause, auf der Strasse und hier auch!

Saddam Hussein ist einer der grössten Verbrecher, den die Menschheit hat, aber nichts desto trotz ist dies ein völkerrechtswidriger Angriff auf ein Land, dass keine grössere akute Bedrohung für seine Nachbarn darstellt, als es Luxemburg tut! Würde man alle Länder angreifen, die Massenvernichtungswaffen verstecken, dann würde die ganze US Army nicht ausreichen um nur 10% davon abzuarbeiten!

Das Land friedlich entwaffnen, wäre eine Aktion gewesen, die volle Unterstützung gefunden hätte aber so steht mal wieder die ganze Welt Kopf. Jetzt geht es wieder los mit der Betroffenheit.
Da werden Konzerte abgesagt, Filmpremieren verschoben, man fragt sich ob man noch Lachen darf oder ob man sich wirklich noch über die Farbe eines Mountain-Bikes aufregen soll!

Klar gehört das Thema nicht hierher und trotzdem kann man ihm nicht aus dem Weg gehen!

phaty

SPLIFF: AUGEN ZU 

Ich träum´ mal wieder vom Strahlentod,
und es ist, als ob´s wirklich passiert.
Wie Technicolor und Dolby-Stereo,
ich wach auf, und du sagst zu mir: 

Du glotzt zu oft die Tagesschau,
das ist das übelste Programm, das es gibt,
das bringt die Stimmung total auf Null,
die ham jetzt langsam alles versiebt. 

Dann mach doch lieber die Augen zu,
mach doch lieber die Augen zu,
lieber die Augen zu. 

Dann nehm ich ´n Downer
oder einfach´n Bier,
Long Run von den Eagles,
oder knutsche mit dir.
Wir feiern ein Liebesfest,
und draussen ist Krieg,
wir vergessen, was um uns ist,
es gibt und doch nur den Rest. 

Wir machen lieber die Augen zu.... 

*Der Fertigmacher ruht!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. März 2003)

Drei Stunden später ...

Elf PMs, vier Anrufe, fünf emails!

Die meisten haben mir zwar auf die Schulter geklopft - aber darum geht es ja nicht ... die email von Steinhummer hat mich überzeugt, da er meinte wir können im Fertigmacher wenigstens am Rande off-topic reden und uns drüber unterhalten, wie wir mit der ganzen Situation umgehen!

*Wenn es ausartet, lasse ich den thread von Staabi vorübergehend schliessen!* 

Mein Hauptgrund für die Wiedereröffnung ist allerdings die Tatsache, dass Coffee den thread den ich oben angesprochen habe ins KTWR-Forum verschoben hat wo er dann von Droppel gelöscht wurde! 
Bisher hat das Classic-Forum gut auf sich selbst aufgepasst - und das darf auch gerne so bleiben!

Wollen wir mal sehen, ob wir auch friedlich mit unseren Statements umgehen können - mir fällt es etwas schwer zur Zeit!

phaty


----------



## Droppel (20. März 2003)

Ich hoffe ihr freut euch, dass ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort melde ... 

Ich habe das Thema nicht gelöscht, sondern aus dem Verkehr gezogen. Das nicht mal endgültig. Wenn einer der Mods diesen für das Forum schädlichen Aufruf zum Rufmord in seinem Unterforum haben will, kann er es wieder reinstellen.

Ich möchte das bei mir nicht haben. Das liegt nicht an meiner "anderen" Meinung, sondern eher im Wohle der IBC!

Macht das doch privat!

Ich hoffe doch, dass man mich "gehirnlosen" versucht zu verstehen, denn eigentlich bin ich nur ein kleines Mädchen, dass geliebt werden will.


----------



## Steinhummer (20. März 2003)

@ droppel: Habe das gepostete "Wanted - Bush"-Plakat als nicht wirklich schlimm oder gar Aufruf zu Straftaten verstanden, bin allerdings auch kein Jurist und weiß daher nicht, wo die Grenze verläuft. Es nicht zu sehen zu bekommen, ist sicherlich auch kein großer Verlust. Dass du an anderer Stelle als "gehirnlos" o. ä. tituliert wirst, weil du eine andere Meinung zum Irak-Krieg hast als die gängige - die ja auch sehr bequem, weil garantiert pc ist -, finde ich armselig.

Steinhummer (der diesen Krieg ebenfalls für ziemlich fragwürdig hält)


----------



## Steinhummer (20. März 2003)

PS: Wer jetzt aus plakativer Betroffenheit heraus der Meinung ist, es sei im Angesicht des Krieges unangemessen, sich über rostige Rohre, korrekte Decals und unpassende Lenkergriffe zu unterhalten, sollte einfach das Forum meiden. DAS LEBEN GEHT WEITER! Dieses pc-Gewinsel bringt hingegen niemanden voran. Gefragt wären eher konkrete Ansätze, wie auf diese Entwicklung reagiert wird von euch.

Steinhummer (gespannt)


----------



## phatlizard (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> * Gefragt wären eher konkrete Ansätze, wie auf diese Entwicklung reagiert wird von euch.
> 
> Steinhummer (gespannt) *



Tja das ist aber nun genau das Problem ... wie soll man denn reagieren?
Ich wehre mich einfach heftigst dagegen, dass man irgendwem vorschlägt *wie* er daruf zu reagieren hat ... ! 
Ich hab soviele familliäre und freundschaftliche Beziehungen in die USA, ich wüsste garnicht, wie ich die boykottieren soll! Nichts destotrotz, muss ich aber respektieren, daß einige US Waren boykottieren oder sonstwas anstellen ... !
Wem es besser geht, weil er ein paar Nadeln in eine George Bush Voodoo-Puppe steckt - na auf gehts! Immer drauf ... 
Jeder geht damit um wie er glaubt dass es am besten ist - und wenn jemand betroffen ist, dann kannst Du dass nicht als PC-Gewinsel abtun!
Ich bin nicht betroffen ich bin sauer - ich will auf was draufhauen und finde nix!

Ohnmacht, ist eigentlich fast der schlimmste Zustand den man erreichen kann!

phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Tja das ist aber nun genau das Problem ... wie soll man denn reagieren?
> Ich wehre mich einfach heftigst dagegen, dass man irgendwem vorschlägt wie er daruf zu reagieren hat ... !*



Ich will niemandem was vorschreiben. Beispiel: Wenn es sich um einen "Krieg für Öl" handelt oder das zumindest ein willkommener Nebeneffekt ist, wofür m. E. einiges spricht, dann wundere ich mich, wieviele Leute mit enstprechenden Plakaten rumrennen und andererseits so tun, als wären die Autofahrer die anderen. Wie der von mir eher nicht geschätzte Wolf Biermann im Spiegel sehr richtig feststellte: Öl wird auf dem Weltmarkt gehandelt, und damit findet ein Krieg um diese Resource genauso für uns statt. Dass die Amis in Sachen Energievergeudung in einer ganz anderen Liga spielen, steht auf nem anderen Blatt - vor der Haustür kann ich nicht fegen, nur vor meiner. Aber das ist vielen wohl zu naheliegend und hat außer Strapazen keinerlei Außenwirkung




> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Jeder geht damit um wie er glaubt dass es am besten ist - und wenn jemand betroffen ist, dann kannst Du dass nicht als PC-Gewinsel abtun!*



Das war bezogen auf ein Posting im gesperrten/verschobenen Thread, in dem jemand sinngemäß meinte, es sei ja wohl jetzt nicht angemessen, sich über MTBs zu unterhalten. Sorry, aber so ein Stuss ist gutmenschelndes pc-Gewinsel, und dabei bleib ich!

Steinhummer


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

droppel zu dir komm ich später

erstmal

@phaty

danke dat du dir das nochmal überlegt ahst, ich hätte nur ungern gegen dein...dingsbums..."verstoßen" aus respekt

ich hab ja gedacht "warte lieber was der koko anstellt wenn er dich anruft....." naja jetzt ist ja IM FERTIGMACHER wieder alles gut.......die community funktioniert ! ! !

@droppel

um es auf dem punkt zu bringen ich halte deine ansicht für recht beschränkt, sorry wenn ich dich damit jetzt persönlich angreifen sollte, aber es gibt wie wir alle seit heute morgen um kurz nach 2 wissen, schlimmere dinge auf der welt.

ich muss sagen ich weis nicht explizit um welchen threat es hier geht, doch halte ich das in diesem fall weder für schlimm noch tragisch.

ES IST GUT wenn sich leute über das geschehene austauschen, EGAL WO.
thema rufmord: ich kann mir nur recht schwer vorstellen, dass solche wanted-bush-plakate oder banner die da gepostet wurden, mit der aussage für die sie vermeintlich bestimmt waren gepostet wurden.

ich denke kaum dass hier jemand george w. bush tot sehen will. wen ja tut er mir leid weil er dann kein bisschen besser ist.
solche banner lieber droppel (ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an, dass es um so etwas ging und eventuelle, damit verbundene äußerungen) findet man innnerhalb von sekunden im netz. ich glaube nicht, dass das für jemanden hier neu ist.

wie jeder persönlich mit soetwas umgeht lasse ich mal so im raum stehen, jedoch kann ich beim besten willen nicht verstehen, wie man als moderator im sinne der "COMMUNITY"(welch großes wort in heutiger zeit), sich vorbehalten darf oder zumindest sollte, solch ein ventil vorrüber gehend still zu legen.

ohne zweifel wäre dabei evtl. auch das eine oder andere posting daneben gegangen, ich bin fast der überzeugung, dass ich da mit 99,9%-iger sicherheit auch in irgendeinen fettnapf gelatscht wäre.
ABER wenn dich solche wirklich ernstgemeinten WELTPOLITISCHEN debatten stören, in welcher form auch immer, frage ich mich allenernstes was 50% der anderen postings hier eigentlich noch zu suchen haben (ja ich weis ich schreibe auch OFT MÜLL)???

lieber droppel denke darüber nach, ich akzeptiere deine meinung zu dieser sachlage, würde dich aber bitten sie aus genannten gründen zu überdenken. es ist nur natürlich, dass man nicht jede meinung teilen kann aber man muss sie akzeptieren und darüber reden, darauf basiert doch hier eigentlich alles oder etwa nicht???auch der fertigmacher läuft kein bisschen anders!


basti
*der hofft dass er das was er ausdrücken wollte verständlich rübergebracht hat*


----------



## Droppel (20. März 2003)

Lieber lebaron,

wenn einer schreibt, "dieses Wanted Bush- Plakat drucken sich jetzt alle aus und machen es an die Autoscheibe" ist nicht nur mega-beknackt sondern aufgrund des Textes und der Aufmachung rechtlich für das IBC nicht tragbar. Das IBC sollte auch nicht missbraucht werden um irgendwelche hirnrissigen Privataktionen, weil der andere so böse ist, durchzusetzen.

Den Pranger schaffen wir hier mal ganz schnell ab, liebes zivilisiertes Volk. Ich sags gerne nochmal: Macht was ihr wollt, doch nicht in meinem Bereich. Macht das privat!


----------



## Kokopelli (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *PS: Wer jetzt aus plakativer Betroffenheit heraus der Meinung ist, es sei im Angesicht des Krieges unangemessen, sich über rostige Rohre, korrekte Decals und unpassende Lenkergriffe zu unterhalten, sollte einfach das Forum meiden. DAS LEBEN GEHT WEITER!  *



Genau meine Meinung!
Mein Tip für euch: Cnn meiden(das patriotische Gelaber macht einen wahnsinnig) und BIKEN GEHEN FÜR DEN WELTFRIEDEN!
Ich hab's grad gemacht und fühle mich herrlich erleichtert. Bin sogar wieder bereit, über rostige Rohre zu reden.

gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (20. März 2003)

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Ich sags gerne nochmal: Macht was ihr wollt, doch nicht in meinem Bereich. Macht das privat! *



*DEIN* Bereich ... ???? Mach  mal die Augen zu und dann siehst Du mal was Dein Bereich ist! Definitiv nicht das Classic-Forum!
Hier dürfen genau drei Leute was melden - von Mod-Seite -  Staabi, Thomas und Rik!
Punkt! 
Wenn das anders wäre, dann möchte ich gerne mal wissen, mit welchem Recht hier manche eingreifen dürfen - oder wie es manche geschafft haben Mod zu werden!??
So weit ich mich erinnere hat man Dich zum Mod im KTWR-Forum gemacht, damit Du dort nicht mehr so penetrant rumnervst!  "... meinem Bereich...!"  ich lach mich tot ...
Was Du dort schon alles abgelassen hast, würde im echten Leben für ca. 40 Zivilstrafverfahren ausreichen! Aber ist klar Du musst ja die IBC schützen!

Das Plakat hätten wir auch ohne Dich beseitigt - im Normalfall kommen wir da sehr gut zurecht - der Author hätte es sicherlich auf bitten von uns beseitigt! Er hat es sogar angeboten per PM - ca. 5 Minuten bevor Coffee den thread verschoben hat! Naja dankenswerter Weise hast Du ihn ja jetzt in einen gesperrten Bereich verschoben, wo er der IBC keinen Schaden mehr anrichten kann! Ich wäre sogar dafür, dass Du ihn löschst!!!

Der Fertigmacher läuft seit 9 Monaten fast ohne Probleme, weil wir selbst darauf aufpassen!
Und wenn der Tenor in diese Richtung geht - Missfallen über das Posting - dann wird eingeschritten! Dafür brauchen wir weder Dich noch sonstjemanden mit Mod-Befugnissen (ausser den drei genannten) ... !!!

Nach Deinen unglaublich staatsmännischen PMs die ich von Dir heute schon bekommen habe, dachte ich wir wären damit durch aber ich wiederhole es gerne nochmal öffentlich: Ich mag Dich nicht! (und nicht erst seit heute!) - ich hoffe doch das das ein Gefühl auf Gegenseitigkeit ist ... das wird Dir doch nicht schwerfallen!

phaty


----------



## Coffee (20. März 2003)

@ alle, besononderst Phat,

Ich habe den Thread mit dem "Wanted" Bild verschoben aus 2 Gründen. 

a) habe ich Staabi zum Zeitpunkt nicht im Forum gesehen, habe aber in der Sache Handlungsbedarf gesehen

b) habe ich es in den Bereich verschoben, wo er meiner Meinung nach hingehörte.



Wenn ich Staabi da vorgegriffen habe tut mir das leid. Ich gehe aber davon aus, das ER mir das dann auch per PM oder Mail gesagt hätte.

ICH habe aber nur eine Mail von Phat bekommen. Die meiner Meinung sehr Unfreundlich geschrieben war. ICh frage mich ernsthaft phat, was Dich dazu bewegt solchen Ton anzuschlagen und Mir solche Vorwürfe zu machen, bzw mir vorzuwerfen das ich kein gescheiter Mod wäre und da nix zu suchen hätte. Ich bin sehr enttäuscht.

coffee


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

ich würde jetzt die allgemeinheit bitten alles weitere privat zu klären

DAS GILT FÜR: droppel, coffee, phaty.....und alle die sonst noch ihren senf dazugeben möchten. ich habe meinen teil beigetragen, er wurde d----lich erstickt und demnach würde ich jetzt stark wieder für ON TOPIC plädieren.

oder macht ein wir müssen-über-threats-in-denen-über-krieg-diskutiert-wird-threat auf

nix für ungut aber es ist schon b e s c h i s s e n genug am heutigen tage.


basti
*der jetzt wieder weiter macht*


----------



## Coffee (20. März 2003)

@ lebaron,

Du kannst mich gerne Ignorieren. Macht mir nichts aus. 


(nach dem ändern des Beitrags von Lebaron)

Ich habe mich hier nur eben EINMAL geäussert. Denn wenn ich shcon angegriffen werde, habe ich auch das Recht dazu was zu sagen. Und zwar genauso öffentlich wie IHR auch.


coffee


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ lebaron,
> 
> Du kannst mich gerne Ignorieren. Macht mir nichts aus.
> ...



die nummer mit dem brumm modus galt allgemein der gesamten diskussion!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

> _Das britische Kerrang! Magazin durfte schon mal in die neuen Songs reinhören und das Feedback ist sehr positiv._
> *
> METALLICA's nächstes Album, St. Anger, ist nichts anderes als "die beste Sache, an die METALLICA ihren Namen vergaben", so schreibt das britische Magazin Kerrang! in der neusten Ausgabe.
> "Die Lautstärke ist berauschend, die Songs sind mindestens genau so", so Kerrang! weiter. "METALLICA sind nicht rückwärts gegangen, sie sind woanders hin gegangen, dort wo sie noch niemals waren. Die Geschwindigkeit ist zurück, Geschwindigkeit, die an die Tage von Battery und Dyers Eve erinnern. Aber das Format ist auffällig anders. Das ist keine kontrollierte Aggression, das ist unkontrollierte Gewalt. [...]. So wie ein Track dem anderen folgt - momentan existieren nur Demo-Titel wie Monster oder Frantic - wird klar, was man nun erwarten darf. Es existiert keine Leerraum zwischen den Drums und den Gitarren, es sind überall Riffs, dort ist Wut und Verzweiflung.
> ...


na wenn das mal keine geilen news sind....metallica sind back on top and even rougher than ever


----------



## Coffee (20. März 2003)

@ lebaron,

DEIN brumm galt genau auf den letzten geleisteten Beitrag, also auf meinen. Und genau so habe ich es auch genommen.


coffee


----------



## Steinhummer (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Macht was ihr wollt, doch nicht in meinem Bereich. Macht das privat! *



Diese "Meine"-Nummer ist mir auch bereits aufgestoßen. Reagiere da vielleicht etwas allergisch, weil ich das täglich bei meinem Dreijährigen zu hören bekomme, deshalb hab ich es runtergeschluckt. Scheine aber nicht der einzige zu sein.

Mein Tipp: Da mal etwas vorsichtiger formulieren, denn allein im eigenen Sandkasten machts auch keinen Spaß.

Steinhummer


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

....mit krieg umzugehen, ist ihn nicht immens zu beachten, es ist so schon schlimm genug, deswegen mache ich einfach ganz normal weiter so wie ich es dieletzten 9 monate gemacht habe

mit einem netten RTS


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ lebaron,
> 
> DEIN brumm galt genau auf den letzten geleisteten Beitrag, also auf meinen. Und genau so habe ich es auch genommen.
> ...



na wenn du menst dann wird es wohl so sein, entschuldige bitte vielmals das ich nicht schnell genug schreiben konnte um es noch vor deinem posting zu setzen, mann und ich dachte ich hab ein schlimmes ego


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

und noch so ein teil, ich muss sagen, iCH FINDE DIE ECHT HÜBSCH...wenn mir also einer eines schneken will....


----------



## phatlizard (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> 
> ICH habe aber nur eine Mail von Phat bekommen. Die meiner Meinung sehr Unfreundlich geschrieben war. ICh frage mich ernsthaft phat, was Dich dazu bewegt solchen Ton anzuschlagen und Mir solche Vorwürfe zu machen, bzw mir vorzuwerfen das ich kein gescheiter Mod wäre und da nix zu suchen hätte. Ich bin sehr enttäuscht.
> ...



Siehst Du auch schon wieder falsch! Ich habe nicht gesagt, Du seist kein gescheiter Mod! Also dreh mir nicht das Wort im Mund herum! Du bist als Mod für ein Forum verantwortlich "Franken und Schwabenland" - und Staabi ist verantwortlich für Classic!
Der Handlungsbedarf kann so schlimm nicht gewesen sein - das Bild war schon zweimal im Fertigmacher abgebildet!

Bevor jetzt wieder eine Blutgrätsche kommt - ich bin nicht dafür den besagten Thread im Classic-Forum zu halten! Der soll ruhig in die Tonne! Das war wohl genau so eine Überreaktion von dem der gepostet hat, wie ich heute auch schon ein paar hatte, bei Betrachtung der Weltlage!

Löschen oder verschieben von Threads führt immer zu Verstimmungen hättest Du das einfach Staabi überlassen, dann wäre auch nix weiter passiert! Wenn er das tut wird das ohne Murren anerkannt, weil seine Entscheidungen respektiert werden! 

Ich nehme mal an, dass sich die Mods untereinander abgesprochen haben, das eingegriffen wird, sobald Gefahr im Verzug ist - aber das liegt ja wohl im Auge des Betrachters!
Wer bei so einem heissen Thema eingreift, der muss mit Gegewind rechnen! Blödes Gefühl - kenne ich nur zu gut!!!

phaty


----------



## Coffee (20. März 2003)

Hallo Phat,

wenn Staabi damit ein Problem hätte, hätte ER mir sicher das per Mai oder PM mitgeteilt. Hat er aber bisher nicht. NUR DU hast reagiert. Bist DU hier Mod oder Staabi? Den Ball gebe ich hiermit zurück an Dich. Du beschuldigst mich das ich mich ungerechtfertigt eingemischt habe, das gleiche tust Du gerade auch. Denn wenn ist es eine sache zwischen mir und Staabi. Und sonst keinem.

Ich hätte den Thread auch still löschen können, habe ich aber nicht. Denn ich stehe dazu und habe es damit auch Staabi mitgeteilt.

Mehr sage ich dazu nicht mehr.

Ich weiss nur eines. Ich hasse dieses "ich weiss immer alles besser"

coffee *diesichinzukunftausdiesemthreadraushaltenwird*


----------



## phatlizard (20. März 2003)

*POWERPOSTING FÜR DEN FRIEDEN STARTET JETZT!!!!*  

Basti, Nils und alle anderen - and die Festplatten ... !!!


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

.....


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

und weiter gehts


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

huii da ist dat wohl verschollen


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

ach ja das waren ein rts ein klein headset ein terry irgendwas und ein xizang

und hier snowy-fat


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

how to make a klein rideable


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

step 2


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

und noch einmal take 3


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

und fast fertig


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

und mein lang angekündigter serotta reigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

...


----------



## Droppel (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> DEIN Bereich ... ???? Mach  mal die Augen zu und dann siehst Du mal was Dein Bereich ist! Definitiv nicht das Classic-Forum!
> ...



Um Gotteswillen, was für ein armer Mensch!

Du magst mich nicht? Hab nicht drum gebeten. Habe mich vorher nicht einmal für Dich interessiert, Du scheinst ja meine Antworten alle studiert zu haben! (Das ehrt mich zwar nicht, bestätigt mich aber in meinem Sein!)

Was Du geschrieben hast stimmt so nicht. Das Thema landete im KTWR und da habe ich es dann zu den Mods verschoben. Da ich da tätig bin ist es schon mein Bereich. Im Classic-Forum könnte ich mich solange aufhalten wie ich wollte, dass kannst Du mir bestimmt nicht verbieten  ! Ich gehe sogar davon aus, dass die Loyalität unter den Moderatoren soweit geht, dass es egal ist, wo man löscht. So akzeptiere ich Eingriffe in das KTWR-Forum sehr gerne, da so andere für mich die Arbeit machen, wenn ich nicht da bin. Im Classic-Forum bin ich ja fast nie (kann man an einer Hand abzählen) und werde es auch in Zukunft nicht sein.

Immerhin ist es gelungen, eine allzu emotionale Kriegsdiskussion im Rahmen zu halten. Also ohne verbale Entgleisungen. Das bezwecke ich und das habe ich gemacht. Natürlich im KTWR. Hier sieht das ja anders aus ....


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

und ab dafür


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

hi hi


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

amilook


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

weiter gehts mit nem gt crosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

eines der hässlichsten yetis ever


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

auch nich viel besser


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

cross cross cross


----------



## phatlizard (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> * Denn wenn ist es eine sache zwischen mir und Staabi. Und sonst keinem.
> *



Ach wirklich? 



> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> Ich weiss nur eines. Ich hasse dieses "ich weiss immer alles besser"
> *



Wie Du schon mehrfach festgestellt hast, habe ja nur ich geschrieben - und ich tue damit meine Meinung kund! Ob die richtig ist oder falsch - bei objektiver Betrachtung - werden dann andere entscheiden! Du hast also jetzt gesagt, ich liege falsch, warten wir mal ab, was andere so meinen!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

lalala


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

singer


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

stimmt ja von cünni hab ich ja auch noch was


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> * Im Classic-Forum bin ich ja fast nie (kann man an einer Hand abzählen) und werde es auch in Zukunft nicht sein.
> *



Danke!


----------



## Droppel (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Danke! *




Aber wo ich hier so gut ankomme, werde ich natürlich öfter reinschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ alle, besononderst Phat,
> Wenn ich Staabi da vorgegriffen habe tut mir das leid. Ich gehe aber davon aus, das ER mir das dann auch per PM oder Mail gesagt hätte.
> *



Hmmmmmm...Kokos Senf:

Ich finde auch, dass Threads nur von den entsprechenden Moderatoren verschoben oder gelöscht werden sollen. Dazu sind sie ja schließlich da. Sicher war das diesmal ein Extremfall, aber wo wollt ihr in Zukunft die Grenze ziehen. Meiner(!) Meinung nach sollte im Classic-Forum nur derjenige Moderator seine Befugnisse ausnutzen, der auch Ahnung vom Forum hat. Und das ist hier nunmal der Staabi. Und wenn er es erst 2 stunden später gemacht hätte, so what? Bis jetzt haben wir es hier sehr gut geregelt bekommen.
Was, Coffee, würdest du denn sagen, wenn ein Mod aus z.B. dem DDD-Forum in deinem Schwabenforum Threads verschieben oder löschen würde? Würdest du doch sicher auch nicht ok finden, oder?
Wie schon gesagt, es war diesmal vielleicht ein wenig extrem, aber ich persönlich würde mich besser fühlen, wenn nur 'mein' Mod oder der Administrator Beiträge von mir verschieben/ löschen würde. Ansonsten könnte es sehr schnell sehr unüberschaubar werden, abgesehen davon, dass hier eindeutig Staabis Kompetenz beschnitten wurde. Auch wenn er es nicht so sehen mag, ich tue es.
Also bitte, auch für die Zukunft: Staabi hier, Coffee im schwabenländle und Droppel im KTWR. Dann wissen wir alle, wer wo welche Befugnisse hat.

Gruß Koko


----------



## Fixel (20. März 2003)

das nenne ich farbgeschmack!!!


----------



## phatlizard (20. März 2003)

@Koko: das hatte ich gemeint! Wollte ich auch so schreiben, aber dann hat die Wirkung meiner blutdrucksenkende Medizin versagt ... !

Du hast den Kern angesprochen! Es geht garnicht darum, ob die Mods sich da einig sind! 
Für Staabi war das bstimmt okay - ich hab ja nicht in seinem Namen gemault!

Wie sagt ein bekannter Sex-Gott aus Bonn immer so schön: "Meine Meinung!"

phaty


----------



## mldarkroom (20. März 2003)

@ phaty, koko:
 also Jungs jetzt kommt mal wieder runter. Ihr tut ja so als ob Coffe einen thread gelöscht hat weil ihr ein Bild von einem fat nicht gefällt. Das  hatte ja wohl eine andere Dimension. Ein "Bush wanted" zu posten oder öffentlich eine amerikanische Flagge zu verbrennen, da hört der Spaß definitiv aus. Das Vorgehen der Amis ist sicher nicht glücklich, wobei die deutsche Rolle auch mehr als fragwürdig ist, aber das geht definitiv zu weit.
Keiner findet einen Krieg wirklich witzig, aber das liegt wohl, bei Betrachtung der menschlichen Entwicklungsgeschichte, in der menscjhlichen Natur. Leider!
Aber Flaggen zu verbrennen, das STINKT!!!!
ML


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

for **** sake....

mann dieses ehlendige bush plakat stand schon vor monaten hier im fertigmacher, ergo ist es wahrscheinlich bald so alt wie der....ach was weis ich, ich frage mich allenernstes warum sich damals keiner aufregte mann...ich könnte echt kotzen bei dieser krümelkackerei...furchtbar

wie ich es heute schon einmal geschrieben habe macht es privat aus.


und immer wenn die diskussion fast erloschen ist, kommt irgendein nappel daher (sorry aber jetzt trifft es mldarkroom-sorry dafür) und bauscht dat ding wieder auf.

JETZT IST SCHLUß damit oder ich fang auch noch an zu diskutieren worauf hier garantiert keiner lust hat und ich am wenigsten!


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

...........löscht es schmeißt mich aus dem forum oder oinkelt mir ans bein ist mir egal ich jeden falls poste jetzt das objekt des.....bla bla....

WEIL PROVOKATION ALLES IST:


----------



## Droppel (20. März 2003)

So ist das in Ordnung. Schließlich ist es ohne Aufruf zum ausdrucken und "alle IBC`ler machen sich das jetzt an die Autoscheibe"!


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

an alle ibc'ler macht das an die autos........


.....mann droppel....mir fehlen echt die worte


----------



## phatlizard (20. März 2003)

So schnell wird das eben nicht ruhig! Wundert sich noch jemand warum ich heute den Fertigmacher auf "Pause" stellen wollte! Nun ihr habt es so gewollt!

...laut Droppel ist dieses Plakat die Wurzel allen Bösen:

ZITAT:

"Ich habe das Thema nicht gelöscht, sondern zur weiteren Beratung unter Moderatoren verschoben.

Grund ist ein Aufruf für eine kriminelle Sache (Rufmord)!

So etwas ist primitivste Schublade und das will ich nicht in meinem Forum. Alles weitere werden wir klären.

Wie immer es auch ausgeht: Ich bin dagegen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. März 2003)

DER AUFRUF WAR DAS PROBLEM????

... das glaub ich alles nicht!


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *DER AUFRUF WAR DAS PROBLEM????
> 
> ... das glaub ich alles nicht! *



dito.


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *...........löscht es schmeißt mich aus dem forum oder oinkelt mir ans bein ist mir egal ich jeden falls poste jetzt das objekt des.....bla bla....
> 
> WEIL PROVOKATION ALLES IST:
> ...


 

*Danke Basti!!!*   

Du bist ab sofort mein persönlicher Held !

Da ich ja Stein des Anstosses war, möchte ich, 
*um das Thema zu beenden !!!!!!!!!!* folgendes sagen:

1.
Ich hätte das Plakat besser im entsprechenden Forum gepostet.
Mein Fehler - sorry!    
Bin aber im classic Forum geblieben, weil ich weiss, dass hier die Frequenz am höchsten ist.
Deshalb: viele Leute, sehen, tun, mitmachen,...
Und war der Meinung ( und wiederhole das hiermit noch einmal),
wir sollten gegen den Krieg Nein! sagen.

2. 

Durch dieses Plakat wird niemand zu irgendwas aufgerufen.
Hier sind schon ärgere Sachen rumgeflogen.
Das muss man doch mit ´nem Augenzwinkern sehen!

Wer hat den hier was von Flaggen verbrennen gesagt ?

Anstatt zu sagen: He, das gehört ins andere Forum, aber das ist Deine Meinung und o.k., fällt jemand wie Droppel voll aus dem Rahmen.
@ Droppel: besser mal das d und p mit t vertauscht - passt besser!!!

In diesem Sinne: legt das Thema zu den Akten - war weder bös gemeint, noch wurde jemand persönlich hier angegriffen von diesem posting.

Und wenn Trottel, upps äähh Droppel mich rausschmeißen will:
Versuch´s mal.
Du bist nur halb so wichtig, wie Deine Mami denkt.





*ENDE DER DISKUSSION!!!*


----------



## Kokopelli (20. März 2003)

Genau. Schluß jetzt.

Und da hier offensichtlich eh nur noch der Fertigmacher gelesen wird, frag ich halt hier:

wer kann mir was zu folgendem Ritzelpaket sagen?Ich kenne mich bei Suntour gar nicht aus.
die Abstufung ist 11-28, 8-fach.
Passt das auf eine normale Kassettennabe? Kann mir jemand sagen, zu welchem Shimano-Ritzelpaket dieses vergleichbar ist?
Leider habe ich nur dieses Foto und diese spärlichen Informationen. Ach ja, die Ritzel sollen verchromt sein.

Gruß Koko


----------



## Droppel (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeldDerArbeit _
> *
> Anstatt zu sagen: He, das gehört ins andere Forum, aber das ist Deine Meinung und o.k., fällt jemand wie Droppel voll aus dem Rahmen.
> @ Droppel: besser mal das d und p mit t vertauscht - passt besser!!!
> ...




Ui - hier ists lustig hier bleibe ich. Werde Thomas gleich mal fragen, ob ich hier Mod werden darf!

Btw: Meine Mami ist vor 7 Jahren an Darmkrebs gestorben. Wir haben sie 6 Jahre lang todgepflegt.


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AUTSCH

das ist nicht fein
@droppel mein beileid>>>krebs ist eine der bösesten angelegenheiten der erde, das weis ich nur zu gut

@held
du bist dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (20. März 2003)

@ HdA: Fang jetzt bitte nicht mit Papa an, der ist vor 1 Jahr an Prostatakrebs erkrankt und bevor Du noch auf die Idee kommst mir was anzuhängen ....

Hab gerade meine zweite TBC samt Chemotherapie erfolgreich überstanden.

So leicht bin ich nicht totzukriegen!


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> AUTSCH
> ...



Nee, ist sehr unschön und weiß ich auch bestens aus erster Quelle.
So war´s auch nicht gemeint, aber:

Schalt mal auf Pause und hak das Thema ab Droppel !!!!!
Da will keiner mehr ´was von hören.

War´s das jetzt.
Bitte keine Antwort Droppel, es ei denn Du kannst zu Koko was wg. dem ritzel sagen.
Ja ? O.K? DANKE!


----------



## Droppel (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> AUTSCH
> ...




Hatte ich sogar mal in diesem Thema geschrieben. Als von Phatlizard ein Freund gestorben? ist. Da er alle meine gehirnlosen Antworten kennt, dürfte ihm das ja nicht entfallen sein  !


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *@ HdA: Fang jetzt bitte nicht mit Papa an, der ist vor 1 Jahr an Prostatakrebs erkrankt und bevor Du noch auf die Idee kommst mir was anzuhängen ....
> 
> Hab gerade meine zweite TBC samt Chemotherapie erfolgreich überstanden.
> ...



keine sorge droppel so weit geht hier NIEMAND

sowas ist privetEST und geht niemanden etwas an und demnach würde sich hier auch niemand anmaßen schlecht über anderer eltern zu reden.

ich kann dir nur mein erneutes beileid aussprechen.


----------



## lebaron (20. März 2003)

@koko

evtl. gibt es hier klärung

ansonsten einfachden olli fragen!!!

http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~hadland/page35.htm


----------



## Kokopelli (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeldDerArbeit _
> *Bitte keine Antwort Droppel, es ei denn Du kannst zu Koko was wg. dem ritzel sagen.
> Ja ? O.K? DANKE! *



Ja bitte!
Sonst muß ich langsam an euch zweifeln.

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (20. März 2003)

*24h Fertigmacher-Pause!!!! * 

Bagdad brennt - Menschen sterben - es gibt wichtigeres!

koko - basti - nils - HdA - phaty


----------



## go-dirt (20. März 2003)

> 24h Fertigmacher-Pause!!!!
> 
> Bagdad brennt - Menschen sterben - es gibt wichtigeres!
> 
> koko - basti - nils - HdA - phaty



recht so!
und dann lasst uns endlich wieder ber klassische rder, singlespeeds und pornobomber reden.

nilZ


----------



## Matze L.E. (20. März 2003)

nabend.

der mensch dürstet nach zerstreuung, das ist allgemein bekannt. gerade in zeiten einer streßbelastung dieses ausmaßes ist diese zerstreuung wohl besonders wichtig. 
ich schreibe zwar hier zum ersten mal, hab aber immer fleißig gelesen und deshalb mein rat, keep on writing!  
die mediengesellschaft zeigt mal wieder ihr perverses gesicht, und es ist hässlicher als je zuvor. in meinen augen wäre es ein fehler den unmut dem krieg gegenüber einen negativen einfluß auf das forum haben zu lassen. trauer ist gut, solange sie konstruktiv ist. tröstet den der getröstet werden muss, demonstriert, wo ihr gehört werdet aber lebt euer leben.

bis später, matze


----------



## Staabi (20. März 2003)

Nabend,

mann mann mann, kaum bin ich mal einen Tag nicht im Forum (MS Project Schulung, mir raucht jetzt noch der Kopf...) bricht in der Welt und auch in "meinem" Forum ein Krieg aus.

Ein paar Kommentare von mir zur Klärung:

1) hat im IBC jeder Mod in jedem Forum Mod Rechte. Ich könnte wenn ich denn wollte im KTWR oder im DDD Forum Beiträge löschen oder verschieben. Ich machs aber nicht, weil ich mich da zuwenig auskenne. Genausowenig löschen andere Mods hier Themen. Coffee war heute die erste Ausnahme und das war vollkommen ok, denn ich war nicht da und der Thread zum einen völlig off-topic und zum zweiten problematisch. Genau deshalb hat hier jeder Mod in jedem Forum Rechte. Wenn Droppel dann den Thread in seinem Forum für nicht tragbar hält und in einen nur Mods zugänglichen Bereich verschiebt dann ist auch das ok.

2) Ich hätte den Thread genauso verschoben. Im Classic-Forum ist es in der Regel ja sehr friedlich, die Threads bei denen ich eingreifen musste lassen sich an einer Hand abzählen. Aber der thread wäre auch bei mir im KTWR gelandet.

3) Ich bin ebenfalls gegen den Krieg und halte ihn für eine grobe Völkerrechtsverletzung. Aber es gibt jeden Tag in der Welt bewaffnete Konflikte oder andere Tragödien. Wurde der Thread gestoppt weil in Nordkorea Tausende Kinder verhungern? Weil in Eritrea, Palästina, Israel oder im Kaukasus Menschen gewaltsam sterben? Nein? Dann sollten wir ihn auch wegen des Irak-Krieg nicht stoppen. Das hier heißt Classic-Forum weil es genau das ist: Ein Classic-Forum. Wenn hier jemand über die richtigen Griffe an einem 90er Fat diskutiert heißt das ja nicht, das er die Augen vor allen anderen Geschehnissen in der Welt verschließt. Eine Diskussion über den Krieg passt halt nicht hier hin, weil das nun mal das Classic-Forum ist. Und nicht das KTWR oder Off-Topic Forum. Der Fertigmacher hat da als "Unterforum" im Classic-Forum seine eigenen Gesetze, aber in aller Regel geht es hier ja auch immer wieder sehr schnell um alte oder merkwürdige Bikes.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *24h Fertigmacher-Pause!!!!
> 
> Bagdad brennt - Menschen sterben - es gibt wichtigeres!
> ...



und in 24h ändert sich was? da sterben noch genausoviel menschen!
manchmal kann man es auch übertreiben bzw. am ziel vorbei schießen.

posting stop für den weltfrieden, oder wie??
mannmannmann, ihr hättet heute mittag lieber biken gehen sollen!

schön wäre doch wenn wir statt hier rumzusabbeln 24 std. mal nur nette bikes posten, wenn ihr schon ne "demo" starten wollt.
wir sind hier immerhin in nem bikeforum und leute halten sich vielleicht hier auf um mal vom nicht allzu "witzigen" alltag abzuschalten.


der-keine-posting-pause braucht-um-über-schlimme-dinge-nachzudenken,
phil


----------



## ibislover (20. März 2003)

/phil


----------



## phatlizard (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> und in 24h ändert sich was? da sterben noch genausoviel menschen!
> ...



Ach Herrje - hätte ich dabeischreiben sollen!
Wir machen keine Pause, wegen dem Krieg - wir machen eine Pause wegen der erhitzten Diskussionen!

Und bitte nochmal! IBC-Mod-Rechte sind bekannt! Der Thread gehörte hier nicht hin, der darf gerne in die Tonne! Es ging darum, wer ihn da reingetreten hat!
Vielleicht könnten die die bei mir immer per PM losmotzen das mal in der Öffentlichkeit machen!!? - naja egal, so bin ich eben der Heiner! 

Noch 23h Pause ... 

phaty


----------



## ibislover (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> .... hätte ich dabeischreiben sollen!
> ...





 


/phil


----------



## Kokopelli (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Mein Tip für euch: Cnn meiden(das patriotische Gelaber macht einen wahnsinnig) und BIKEN GEHEN FÜR DEN WELTFRIEDEN!
> Ich hab's grad gemacht und fühle mich herrlich erleichtert. Bin sogar wieder bereit, über rostige Rohre zu reden.
> ...





> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *posting stop für den weltfrieden, oder wie??
> mannmannmann, ihr hättet heute mittag lieber biken gehen sollen!
> *




  

Gruß Koko


----------



## Steinhummer (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *3) Ich bin ebenfalls gegen den Krieg und halte ihn für eine grobe Völkerrechtsverletzung. Aber es gibt jeden Tag in der Welt bewaffnete Konflikte oder andere Tragödien. Wurde der Thread gestoppt weil in Nordkorea Tausende Kinder verhungern? Weil in Eritrea, Palästina, Israel oder im Kaukasus Menschen gewaltsam sterben? Nein? Dann sollten wir ihn auch wegen des Irak-Krieg nicht stoppen. Das hier heißt Classic-Forum weil es genau das ist: Ein Classic-Forum. Wenn hier jemand über die richtigen Griffe an einem 90er Fat diskutiert heißt das ja nicht, das er die Augen vor allen anderen Geschehnissen in der Welt verschließt. Eine Diskussion über den Krieg passt halt nicht hier hin, weil das nun mal das Classic-Forum ist. Und nicht das KTWR oder Off-Topic Forum. Der Fertigmacher hat da als "Unterforum" im Classic-Forum seine eigenen Gesetze, aber in aller Regel geht es hier ja auch immer wieder sehr schnell um alte oder merkwürdige Bikes.
> *



   
Große Worte gelassen ausgesprochen 

Und weils ja um Räder geht, gleich noch ein schmutziger Fuchs hinterher...

Steinhummer


----------



## Thomas (21. März 2003)

Hallo,
gestern wurde Droppel per PM/Mail/öffentlich beschimpft, da er im Forum KTWR ein Thema, das aus dem Classic-Bereich dorthin verschoben wurde für die Allgemeinheit unsichtbar gemacht hat.

Ich habe gerade nachgesehen - von den ersten 5 Usern, die auf das strittige Thema geantwortet haben haben 4 sinngemäss geschrieben "so etwas gehört hier nicht her"...
Ich hätte das Thema auch direkt in den Müll verschoben oder gelöscht, wenn es mir über den Weg gelaufen wäre.

Zu den Zuständigkeiten hat Stabbi schon was geschrieben - wer an bestimmter Stelle verschieben etc darf, dem ist es dort grundsätzlich auch erlaubt (sonst dürfte er es ja nicht). Diese Regelung wurde eingeführt, um z.B. eskalierende Situationen klären zu können, auch wenn die direkt zuständige Person nicht online ist.

Etwas seltsam finde ich, dass diese Beleidigungen von Usern kamen, die sich gegen den Angriff der USA auf den Irak aussprechen - sind verbale Angriffe gegen andere User nicht etwas ähnliches in ganz, ganz, klein? Hätte man den online-Zoff nicht auf einer etwas diplomatischen Ebene noch lösen können? (Dass es auch ohen Beleidigungen geht beweist Koko: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?postid=506897#post506897)

Das hier ist ein Mountainbike-Forum, die meisten Leute sind hier um Spass zu haben und sich mit anderen auszutauschen, egal ob es um Bikes oder Bush geht. Staabi hat dazu oben schon etwas passendes geschrieben.

Zurück zu Droppel: ein kleiner Auszug aus den Forenregeln:

_KEINE ANGRIFFE!
Greife keinen anderen Benutzer an. Persönliche Attacken werden hier nicht toleriert. Hinterfrage die Meinungen und den Standpunkt von anderern, aber tue dies überlegt und respektvoll - ohne Beleidigungen, Beschimpfungen, Verleumdungen usw
_
Ich habe die letzten Seiten des Fertigmachers überflogen. Wer denkt er habe gegen diesen Punkt der Forenregeln verstossen, den fordere Ich auf sich bei dem Angegriffenen wie auch immer zu entschuldigen.

Thomas

p.s. (Wer mit meinen Worten wenig anfangen kann sollte sich bei dem genialen Wetter auf sein Bike schwingen, das hebt die Stimmung unglaublich, wie ich gestern wieder feststellen konnte - egal ob klassisches Bike oder Hightechgerät unter dem Hintern)

p.p.s bitte jetzt wieder *Bikes* fertigmachen


----------



## cdeger (21. März 2003)

@Thomas: D A N K E !

@Steinhummer: dito - mit dem Schmutzfuchs präsentierst du hier ja einen echten Testsieger, damals, als 'bike' erstmals Kinderbikes unter die Lupe nahm. Das war 1991 (oder gar '90?) ... keines war leichter ...

Hab' damals unserem Sohn sofort eines bestellt ... Stahllenker und -Kurbeln direkt geerdet und durch edlere Teile auf einen Schlag ein Pfund Gewicht eingespart ... und durfte der neongelbe "Stollengaul" auf dem Westweg erste Geländekilometer sammeln ...

Schöne Zeit, das.


----------



## Kokopelli (21. März 2003)

So, nach dem schmutzigen Fuchs hier mal was Anständiges
Mein absoluter Lieblingsstahlrahmen, zumindest von denen, die heute noch gebaut werden.

Steelman

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (21. März 2003)

Ups


----------



## joe yeti (21. März 2003)

EINEN MOD IM CLASSIC FORUM GEBEN!!


STAABI!!! 


OLE OLE OLE STABBI; ES KANN NUR EINEN MOD IM CLASSIC FORUM GEBEN 

STAABI!! 

JOE


----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

...


----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

FUNKy


----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

lalalala


----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

huiiiii is dat hoch.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (21. März 2003)

Die Welt braucht schöne Räder ... !!!

DeKerf Singlespeeder


----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

und weiter gehts


----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)




----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

hihi......so ein schickes radel und dann dieser dreck da vorne drin


----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

Another Zaskar with a stupid fork - what is wrong with you people?


----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)




----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

und schon wieder muss ich KOTZEN


----------



## phatlizard (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *hihi......so ein schickes radel und dann dieser dreck da vorne drin
> 
> *



Naja ein Zaskar und eine CD-Gabel  ... da sag ich mal SUPERGAU!!!!!


----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

last but not least ....thebeauty of the block


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)




----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)

Basti, Tastatur abdecken...


----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)

Endlich mal eine sinnvolle Verwendung für die Teile...


----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (21. März 2003)




----------



## joe yeti (21. März 2003)

it das grün ekelig!


----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)

92 Zoll...


----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)

Lange keine nichtmetallischen Rundungen gehabt...


----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)

Und das gibts auch:






und zwar hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *29" *



bäääääääääähhhhhhhh!!!!!1
Mann, da warte ich zig Minuten, bis die Bilder geladen sind und dann kommt da so ein Dreck

Wenn schon bunt, dann richtig


----------



## Kokopelli (21. März 2003)




----------



## Kokopelli (21. März 2003)

auch schön:


----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)

Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## phatlizard (21. März 2003)




----------



## ibislover (21. März 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. März 2003)




----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. März 2003)

ääännnd de lääääänd of de brääääääääv !


----------



## phatlizard (21. März 2003)




----------



## DerAlex (21. März 2003)

GenausoetwaswollteichvorzweiTagennoch...

Schön ist sie schon.

tiefdurchatmend!


----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

Schon mal gesehen, was ist das ?


----------



## phatlizard (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *GenausoetwaswollteichvorzweiTagennoch...
> 
> Schön ist sie schon.
> ...



Lass uns mal zusammen Tune anrufen!!! Mit geballter gbbc.de-Power vielleicht! 

Think Global - act local!

phaty


----------



## DerAlex (21. März 2003)

Damit was zusammenkommt: Ich würde 2 nehmen!


----------



## phatlizard (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Schon mal gesehen, was ist das ? *



Ein Surley für Weicheier - aka "The Orange Gehirnfurz"

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (21. März 2003)

nehme mal ein surly kantenklatscher  

oder ein dualbike auf jeden fall krass!!


----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

Wußte gar nicht das die auch so was machen , ist nicht schön dann lieber das hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. März 2003)

Da gibt´s schöneres, auf jeden Fall!


----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

Auch gut


----------



## phatlizard (21. März 2003)

Jan, kaum bist Du online kommt es in ganz Deutschland zu verstärktem Speichelfluss!

Dr. Feelgood - der Arzt den die Frauen verhauen!

phaty


----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

Sag mal so was ähnliches könnten wir auch brauchen oder ?


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. März 2003)




----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

@dr. stefan frank

BITTE BITTE BITTE mehr....JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNY


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Sag mal so was ähnliches könnten wir auch brauchen oder ? *


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. März 2003)




----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. März 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Sag mal so was ähnliches könnten wir auch brauchen oder ? *



Ja, aber nur so was ÄHNLICHES!
Wir sind doch nicht die Soko Popo

Gruß Koko


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@dr. stefan frank
> 
> BITTE BITTE BITTE mehr....JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNY *


----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

Noch mehr


----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

Falls IhrSie sucht, Sie ist gerade bei mir


----------



## Kokopelli (21. März 2003)

Soll Koko sein Jenny-Archiv öffnen?

Nehmt das:


----------



## Kokopelli (21. März 2003)

und das:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. März 2003)

@rodenz: von wegen bei Dir !!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeldDerArbeit _
> *@rodenz: von wegen bei Dir !!!!
> *



ups,erwischt


----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

Achtung Sicherheitshinweis


----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

Haben jetzt grad schön geduscht


----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

Keiner kennt diesen begnadeten Körper besser als der Arzt Ihres Vertrauens


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. März 2003)




----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. März 2003)

die Frau weiss eben Qualität zu schätzen 

@rodenz.  schön, dass wir so etwas Schönes teilen


----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

Warum auch nicht ich habe genug davon   

Morgen darf der KOKO dann auch mal


----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

könnte dann morgen so aussehen


----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

Zuerst schaut sie bei mir immer so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

Habe  ich Ihr dann immer ein Lächeln auf die Lippen gezaubert


----------



## joe yeti (21. März 2003)

rod!


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. März 2003)

steht sie morgens immer bei mir auf !


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. März 2003)

das ist mir jetzt schon fast peinlich


----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

Kennt jeder oder ?


----------



## Staabi (21. März 2003)

Nabend,

um jetzt noch mal zu Bikes zurückzukommen:

extra für basti


----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

Muss auch von denen sein  

kann man auch brauchen


----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)

SS...


----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Nabend,
> 
> um jetzt noch mal zu Bikes zurückzukommen:
> ...


what the hell.......auch auf die gefahr hin jetzt ausgelacht zu werden.....aber WAS IST DAS??? das teil hab ich ja noch nie gesheen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (21. März 2003)




----------



## Kokopelli (21. März 2003)

Wer gibt mir Geld???????????ß
Endlich mal ein Bonty, das nicht für Kleinwüchsige ist!
Und ich hab grad kein Geld

Staabi: Bringst du mir das mit, wenn du das Yeti ersteigerst? Dann spar ich wenigstens den Versand.


----------



## Kokopelli (21. März 2003)

Um dich noch mal heiss zu machen


----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

ich auch mal wieder......


----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

BODENLOS GEIL


----------



## Kokopelli (21. März 2003)

MENSCH BASTI!!!!!!

Bontrager für 24 Sofortkauf!!!!Zuschlagen!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3507820364&category=24111

Gruß Koko*duckt sich schonmal*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *MENSCH BASTI!!!!!!
> 
> Bontrager für 24 Sofortkauf!!!!Zuschlagen!!!!!!!!!
> Gruß Koko*duckt sich schonmal* *



GRRRRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl 


der kracher der woche...geil koko.....da muss elbst ich feiern.


----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)

Yo!






Endlich wieder Bikes...  Reicht es nicht, wenn JLO von jeder Zeitschrift, die es gibt, heruntergrinst...?


----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *
> Reicht es nicht, wenn JLO von jeder Zeitschrift, die es gibt, heruntergrinst...?    *


STRIKTES NEIN


----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)

Das Ganze noch mal mit Action...


----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)

eins noch...


----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

@madbull

ich hab mitgezählt 4 doppelpostings macht dreimaliges straf-fertimacher-nachlesen

4 der ganzen bilder hatte ich schon


----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

wäre doch schön oder


----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@madbull
> 
> ich hab mitgezählt 4 doppelpostings macht dreimaliges straf-fertimacher-nachlesen
> ...


ARGH!

$HIT! Gut, dass ich das sowieso vor hatte...
Hätte ich wohl vorher machen sollen...

Die Hälfte habe ich schon durch, bin aber erst hinterher drauf gekommen, eine Seite in der Mitte in die Lesezeichen zu nehmen, um mich nicht wieder ewig dahin durchklicken zu müssen...  

Hat vielleicht noch einer Seite 200 oder so in den Lesezeichen?      

Und hier mal wieder was "richtiges"...


----------



## Staabi (21. März 2003)

Hi,



> what the hell.......auch auf die gefahr hin jetzt ausgelacht zu werden.....aber WAS IST DAS??? das teil hab ich ja noch nie gesheen



Wonach sieht es denn aus?  War glaub ich 1994 ein Fully Prototyp von Herrn Bontrager.

grüße,

Michael, der mit Keith Bontrager schon Tischtennis gespielt hat.

@KOKO, ich hab mich eigentlich schon von dem FRo verabschiedet. Zum einen kann ich soviele Zeitungen gar nicht verkaufen, das die Kohle für das Rad dabei überbleibt. Zum zweiten ist es wohl besser für den Ehefrieden. Ich will Angies Toleranz ja auch nicht überstrapazieren. Und zu guter letzt habe ich zwar passende Kohle auf dem Sparbuch, aber ich sollte auch nicht vergessen das so in ca. 3 Jahren der Umzug in mein Elternhaus ansteht. und das wird nicht so ganz billig, weil wir noch einen Anbau dranbauen möchten, das Dach neu muss und der Keller auch noch isoliert werden soll...


----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

du brauchst doch nur in der adressleiste dieseitenzahl am ende ändern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *du brauchst doch nur in der adressleiste dieseitenzahl am ende ändern! *


Uuuuups...   Das war eindeutig ZU einfach... 

Mal sehen, ob ich meinen DPI heute noch höher kriege...







Ob der sich DIE Federgabel hat patentieren lassen? Einfacher gehts doch nicht... keine beweglichen Teile...


----------



## The Rodenz (21. März 2003)

hoffentlich kein Doppelposting


----------



## madbull (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _ am 20.6.02
> *
> 
> Du kannst auch gerne 29Zöller hier reinstellen - was dann allerdings an Hohn und Spott über Dich kommen würde wäre sehr sehr hässlich ... !!! *


----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)




----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)




----------



## lebaron (21. März 2003)

GEIL


----------



## phatlizard (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard  am 20.6.02 _
> *
> Du kannst auch gerne 29Zöller hier reinstellen - was dann allerdings an Hohn und Spott über Dich kommen würde wäre sehr sehr hässlich ... !!!  *





> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *
> 
> *



Ich habs hier versucht mit den 29ern - war kein Problem!!!  

phaty


----------



## Rudy (22. März 2003)

Dear Friends in Germany, and Europe:

Now I am a citizen in a country which is choosing to devastate a helpless land, illegally, headed by a person who was not voted in. There is NO JUSTIFICATION for this. I never thought I'd see the day when America was headed by a bullying, censoring dictatorship. This entire action is a war crime.

There is also no justification for alienating almost every single one of our firmest allies. The damage that is being done as we speak can never be fixed.

I'm trying to understand this in a larger sense: maybe it's the natural way for a maniacal empire to begin its self destruction, by making an enemy of the entire world. If any other country EVER acted this way, the US would have obliterated it from the face of the earth and called it a victory for freedom.

Look folks, I don't know what to say, except my heart is broken, and this administration is telling baldfaced lies that everyone can see through. And they're doing it in my name. It's slander.

I visited with my parents this week, and they said they don't know anyone who is for this war. In fact, the state they live in (Maine) objected AS A STATE to this war. We only know of about 4 people who are for it. In fact, most of the people we know are extremely active and vocal against this. AND YET, I saw the news over the last couple of days, and all that is getting reported is the generals talking about how neat-o their equipment is, and how great it is that we're going to liberate the Iraqi people (I think they mean from their mortal bodies). They're interviewing the families of the people who are bombing the shit out of Iraq and sentimentalizing their "sacrifice"...it's disgusting. It is a small handful of people (corporations, christian fundamentalists and the president's flunkies) who support this. The rest of the country is being silenced. I hope your news is covering the protests, because this is not going over quietly here.

I don't know what to say - But thank you for your actions, and for demanding peace. I can't describe the feeling of having my own country murdering thousands with bravado, arrogance and impunity. I just can't describe it! We already have the bloodiest hands in the entire world, but now those assholes are proud of it!!!

This is not the choice of the American people. No one asked us. God knows how this will end up, but he must be stopped.

Much love, and many prayers, Rudy and Aimee


----------



## ibislover (22. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> what the hell.......auch auf die gefahr hin jetzt ausgelacht zu werden.....aber WAS IST DAS??? das teil hab ich ja noch nie gesheen *



das teil hatte doch kein lager im eigentlichen sinne hinter dem tretlager, sonder ne plattfeder aus kunststoff (aus dem automobilbereich?).
ging glaube ich nie in serie...


gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (22. März 2003)




----------



## Jeroen (22. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeldDerArbeit _
> *http://www.teamcow.ca/bikeguide/dekerf/images/MYSL30.jpg *



Lecker? Jah.. und weithin immer noch das feinste allround bike das ich aufgebaut habe und fahre...


----------



## lebaron (22. März 2003)

.......da waren es ja wieder 2 weniger


----------



## Jeroen (22. März 2003)

Hat 'etwas' finde ich...











(Check the Mafac canti's)






www.willitsbrand.com


----------



## Jeroen (22. März 2003)

Und weil sie so nicht mehr gefertigt werden, und ich wirklich ein hübsches Detail finden.. hier mein nächtste Beitrag zum Fertigmacher!


----------



## Jeroen (23. März 2003)

Bigwheeled bikes:


OX Brand, hat einige links zu das alte WTB, dah Mark Slate die Rahmen mit designed scheint zu haben...

Ich habe so das idee das vielleicht noch einige WTB mitarbeiters dort ein neues zu hause gefunden haben... 

'cause dirty things have been going on at WTB, kann ich dir aus sehr gute bronne melde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (23. März 2003)

wat denn männers hab ich was verpasst ein tag und nur ein postingß


----------



## lebaron (23. März 2003)

wieder einer






basti
*der von dtl.'s bullen total angepisst ist*


----------



## roesli (23. März 2003)

...seinen Bürgern für besondere Verdienste


----------



## Kokopelli (24. März 2003)

Hurra!

Grad kam der Postbote und hat mir einen Yeti/IRC Claw Comp und einen blauen CK-Deckel in 1 ¼ gebracht

Joe, ick könnt dir knutsche!

Gruß Koko*radelt jetzt wieder für den Weltfrieden*


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rudy _
> *...a country  [...] headed by a person who was not voted in. There is NO JUSTIFICATION for this. I never thought I'd see the day when America was headed by a bullying, censoring dictatorship. This entire action is a war crime.
> 
> ... this administration is telling baldfaced lies that everyone can see through. And they're doing it in my name. It's slander.
> *



after all Bush was elected by millions of people, 
and the question if he was elected by 50% or not is purely academical. 

Bush and his comrades are what the US are standing for -  in most people's opinion. 

and as a citizen what else can you do?
except voting against him next time.

that's how democracy works - even though that's quite a nasty thought at the moment...


----------



## odelay (24. März 2003)

dann stelle ich das gute Stück auch noch in den Fertigmacher:
das beste Rennrad für mich das ich je gefahren bin - mit dem werd ich alt
einige Details sind natürlich noch zu verbessern, ein böser Stilbruch ist auch dabei - also legt los mit der Kritik:


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2003)

ein stilbruch? 
1.) weisse gabel
2.) 3fach kurbel
3.) der schlafsackbeutel unterm sattel


----------



## CarstenB (24. März 2003)

hi, ist schon mal jemand so ein teil gefahren? muss so von 1993 sein...

gruss, Carsten


----------



## Kokopelli (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> after all Bush was elected by millions of people,
> ...



Jetzt platzen mir aber die Eier!
Meinst du nicht, dass das Thema langsam durch ist?
Also hör,BITTE,auf, zu nerven,lieber Dubbel!

Gruß Koko*eigentlich entspannt*

Ach ja:MEINE Meinung!


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2003)

is ja wie in der psychiatrie hier...

warum haste bei rudy dann nicht abgepritzt? ich kommentier seins doch nur.  

is mir zu hoch, so ein cholerischer anfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *ein stilbruch?
> 1.) weisse gabel
> 2.) 3fach kurbel
> 3.) der schlafsackbeutel unterm sattel *



bezüglich der Kurbel bekenne ich mich schuldig - andererseits kann ich so hinten eine 12-21 Kassette fahren

der Turnbeutel sieht nur aus der Perspektive so groß aus - ausserdem wo sollen Ersatzschlauch und Werkzeug sonst hin? - desweiteren passt die Farbe perfekt

was ist gegen eine weisse Gabel zu sagen? 
speziell für diese Gabel kann nur der Rocky-Lackierer verantwortlich gemacht werden, die Gabel ist speziell für den Rahmen gefertigt und hat sogar die selbe Nummer wie der Rahmen und sie ist halt weiss

aber der schlimmste Stilbruch wurde noch nicht entdeckt


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2003)

die beik-pedale am renner?

oder is die linke kurbel aussen rosa lackiert?


----------



## chainsaw (24. März 2003)

und dann diese mädchen 3-fach-kurbel, brrr

 


ok und die sattelstütze muss noch ne schwarze syncros rein 


was habt ihr denn für berge bei euch zu hause, das kann doch nicht sein!?!


----------



## chainsaw (24. März 2003)

DA drann 


aber ist ja auch teuer


----------



## odelay (24. März 2003)

100 Punkte für Dubbel
Shimano-959-Pedale am Rennrad mit sonst komplett Campa

@chainsaw: Ihhhh, Shimano  

nochmal zur 3-fach Kurbel (schon klar Glaubensfrage):
vorne 52 / 42 und hinten
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
21
ist extrem geil und verdammt flüssig zu fahren
aber 42:12 halte ich am Berg nicht ewig mit ordentlicher Frequenz  
da hilft das 30er Blatt schon sehr

außerdem habe ich über meine 3 Räder durchschnittlich 17,3333 Gänge zur Verfügung - das ist doch ok


----------



## chainsaw (24. März 2003)

ja, so eine übersetzung ist schon was feines

aber 42-21 wär doch ein super singlespeed-training am berg


----------



## odelay (24. März 2003)

fürs Singlespeed wird nicht trainiert!!!! - da wird nur gelitten 

hier meine singulären 18Zähne (vorne 36 na klar )


----------



## Steinhummer (25. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *@Steinhummer: dito - mit dem Schmutzfuchs präsentierst du hier ja einen echten Testsieger, damals, als 'bike' erstmals Kinderbikes unter die Lupe nahm. Das war 1991 (oder gar '90?) ... keines war leichter *



Sorry, bin wat spät dran - habs Wochenende zum Radeln genutzt  Zum Brüllen komisch ist nur die Bildunterschrift zu dem Fuchs in dem äußerst kompetenten Buch, aus dem ich das hab. Da steht dann was von "kleine Räder und (jetzt kommts ) langer Radstand ist ein Merkmal von Trialrädern..." Nee is klar, langer Radstand macht die Trialer ja auch so wendig... 

Manchmal kann man sich über die Kollegen "vom Fach" nur wundern, wie übrigens auch über die amerikanische Presse derzeit.

Steinhummer (live aus mangels Fernseher PR-Krieg-freier Zone)


----------



## lebaron (25. März 2003)

damit hier mal wieder was los ist.....

basti
*der heute für 2 postet*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (25. März 2003)

gut das war nix.....da hat das passende klein dazu gefehlt...dat is irgendwo auf den letzten 20 seiten

dafür gibbet.....


----------



## lebaron (25. März 2003)

.....2less






...


----------



## lebaron (25. März 2003)

nice......this green........


----------



## lebaron (25. März 2003)

ach ja dat schweiss-dingsbumsbildgen war von serotta.......nur um den fragen vorzubeugen

basti
*der feststellt dat hier komischerweise NICHTS los ist und es alleiene keinen spaß macht*


----------



## madbull (25. März 2003)

Na gut...

Wollma doch ma sehen, ob dieses DISCO-Teil nicht ein wenig Schwung in die Bude bringen kann...


----------



## peppaman (25. März 2003)

yo phaty

hab eben erst deinen oscar-untertitel erkannt.


habe auch da gesessen und "go michael go!!" gerufen 


sollte es doch noch hoffnung geben?


und:
hast du die anderen filme von ihm mal gesehen? (gibts die schon auf video?)...ja er hat auch geschrieben....

gruß
peppaman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (25. März 2003)

.... Basti - bei so viel Vorfreude für Metallica - ich zermarter mir den Kopf, was für ein Besondres Bild wir dann zu sehen kriegen, wenn der besagte Tag X dann eintrifft ?!?


----------



## CarstenB (26. März 2003)

...kaum passt man mal nicht auf. was da wohl rausgekommen waer... ein titan klein oder ein endlich mal schoen lackiertes merlin... wenn ich sie doch zu spaet getrennt habe, hat jemand interesse am nachwuchs?

gruss, Carsten


----------



## Hellspawn (26. März 2003)

is das jetztt photoshop oder ne optische Täuschung oder was?
Das sieht aus, als ob der Titan(?)rahmen in dem Pulse drin steht. wie gehtn das?


----------



## CarstenB (26. März 2003)

ne, ist alles echt. das merlin ist halt gut gebaut fuer sowas 

gruss, Carsten


----------



## humpen (26. März 2003)

... mach mal Licht aus damit die zwei viele schöne KLEINE 
KLEINs machen können 

Ich meld schon mal Interesse an einem Männchen wenn sie flügge sind!


----------



## Steinhummer (27. März 2003)

Tach!

Hmm, leer hier...  Wasn los? Kurze Frage: Hat hier jemand XT- oder Ritchey-Kurbeln aus Mitte der 90er? Mit intakten Blättern? Benutzt, aber ok?

@ CarstenB: Huähhhh, Bauxit-Babys - nix wie weg!  

Steinhummer


----------



## lebaron (28. März 2003)

so neben bei......


----------



## lebaron (28. März 2003)

und hierauch mal wieder was mit rädern


----------



## lebaron (28. März 2003)

es hat auch eine heckansicht.....


----------



## roesli (28. März 2003)

...seh ich da einen Volvo-Cannondale Sticker auf dem Unterrohr? - das ist ja fast Mc Donalds-Mitarbeiter mit Weight-Watchers-Käppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (28. März 2003)

Huffy - Alarm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdeger (29. März 2003)

@CarstenB: Entschuldige die Verspätung, ...

... aber du fragtest unlängst, ob jemand schon mal ...

Ja. 

Hier die Beweisfotos ... den Text gibt's auf Wunsch direkt nach Hause.


----------



## cdeger (29. März 2003)

... ach ja: Es war 1993.


----------



## KIV (30. März 2003)

*hochscroll*


----------



## Matze L.E. (30. März 2003)

das huffy findch ja geil


----------



## Wooly (2. April 2003)

Hier mal wieder was für die Altertumsfraktion zum kotzne ... der neue Cityflitzer meiner Freundin, eine erlesene Mischung aus Alt & Neu ... ;-))


----------



## Steinhummer (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *Hier mal wieder was für die Altertumsfraktion zum kotzne ... der neue Cityflitzer meiner Freundin, eine erlesene Mischung aus Alt & Neu ... ;-)) *



Sind bei den Dingern nicht immer die unmotiviert und sinnlos lang herausstehenden Ausfallenden abgerissen?

Eine Dose ist eine Dose ist eine Dose...  

Steinhummer


----------



## Reen (2. April 2003)

also mir gefällts. EHRLICH!

...bis auf die reifen!


----------



## Wooly (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *also mir gefällts. EHRLICH!
> 
> ...bis auf die reifen! *



 Frauen sehen Farben einfach anders als Männer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze L.E. (2. April 2003)

> Eine Dose ist eine Dose ist eine Dose...


----------



## martinoo (2. April 2003)

Hy!
Nun will ich auch mal mein neues in diesen Thread der Diskussion stellen:
Von der Seite:


----------



## martinoo (2. April 2003)

und schräg:


----------



## martinoo (2. April 2003)

Habs erst vor kurzen "entgangt" also noch mit Schaltwerk - aber ich arbeite dran. Trotzdem zum davonfliegen, odrr:


----------



## whoa (2. April 2003)

eigentlich müßte ich dich in der luft zerreißen für das was du dem armen altitude da angetan hast, aber du hast schwein da du die genialsten magura hebel (ok ok, nach altek) montiert hast. 

firehand rules..


----------



## odelay (2. April 2003)

nee, nee, nee
nen On One mit mehr als nem Gang
dat tut nicht Not, nee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinoo (2. April 2003)

zwecks dem Rocky - Du hättest es damals noch mit der Judy sehen sollen, abgesehen dass sie nach einem Sprung gleich den Geist aufgegeben hat, wirklich kein schöner Anblick damals, aber dafür direkt aus Canada importiert. Leider musste ich es vor 1,5 Jahren generalüberholen zwecks Lackschäden und so und bis jetzt gefällt es mir ohne dekals fast besser.
Zwecks On-One: wer auf Wishbone steht und sich ein Dekerf als absoluten Favorite nicht leisten kann da tut ein On-One mit Gängen schon Not, aber wie gesagt ich gelobe Besserung, ich hab ja schon eins mit einem Gang - siehe oben....
So dann ne schöne Woche noch...


----------



## Kokopelli (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von martinoo _
> *...da tut ein On-One mit Gängen schon Not, aber wie gesagt ich gelobe Besserung, ich hab ja schon eins mit einem Gang - siehe oben *



Aber dann wechsel doch einfach! Rocky mit Gängen und On One mit einem. Heisst ja schließlich nicht On Twentyfour
Und der Kabelbinder an der Gabel beweist, dass die heutigen Gabeln viiieeeeel zu lange Federwege haben.

Gruß Koko*56mm reichen*


----------



## martinoo (3. April 2003)

man kann nicht alles haben ....
Aber es wird seinen Grund Haben warum On-One auch Bikes mit Schaltauge baut...


----------



## rasaldul (3. April 2003)

einfach so: Cruiser-Titangabel-Porno


----------



## rasaldul (3. April 2003)

...gerade in starrgabel-posting-laune....ifbikes


----------



## rasaldul (3. April 2003)

....ein´ hab´ ich noch....vicious! und jetzt kommt ihr.....


----------



## Altitude (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *einfach so: Cruiser-Titangabel-Porno
> 
> 
> ...



Mensch, ist die auch was für fette Frangen geeignet???

Würde gut zu Gladys passen....


----------



## rasaldul (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Mensch, ist die auch was für fette Frangen geeignet???
> ...



hm, weiß nicht mal ob das überhaupt eine 26" gabel ist da der hersteller eigentlich auf bmx spezialisiert und die forke nur als "cruiser"-gabel (evtl. nur 24") angegeben ist. aber hier die tech info:

Rnc Cruiser Titanium forks: $180.00
These forks are the lightest/strongest cruiser forks made.
:: CNC'd 6061-T6 aluminum crown and 1/4 inch thick cnc'd dropouts.
:: 1.25 inch titanium legs
:: 1/8 thick 6061-t6 aluminum steerer with reinforced 1/4 thick wall at bottom.

Weight: 26.0 ounces

Steerer tube: 1 1/8"

Lifetime Warranty against manufacturers defects and bending or breaking.

obwohl: glady´s vorne mit 24" vorne und 26" hinten.........


----------



## odelay (3. April 2003)

einfach nur schön:


----------



## chainsaw (4. April 2003)

hat denn da dem schiffschaukelbremser den autoscooterlack geklaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (4. April 2003)

lololo


----------



## peppaman (6. April 2003)

haaaaaallloooooooo ist da jemand????


hoffe doch sehr, dass ihr alle draußen beim biken seit!!

seit der königswinter-nachbearbeitung und den letzten killer-diskussionen scheint es ja mächtig ruhig hier zu werden 


oder seit ihr alle auf tauchstation gegangen, in erwartung des classic-hype-attacks?
oder habt ihr euch alle zusammengeklüngelt und schmiedet zusammen mit´m p-rocker und ebay an szenarien wie ihr eure vitrinen versilbern könnt???

auch phaty hält sich ziemlich zurück.....
wünsche dir zumindest, dass dich positive entwicklungen an deinem rückgrad vom i-netten abhalten. Gute besserung auf jeden fall!!!

also:
was´n los hier????

haut rein-
peppaman


----------



## Kokopelli (6. April 2003)

Hmmmmmmm...hast ja recht

Also mal wieder was schönes:

Aber Achtung,ist groß!






 

Gruß Koko


----------



## ibislover (6. April 2003)

räusper...

gruss,
phil


----------



## Kokopelli (6. April 2003)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass du mich soooo schnell erwischst

Gruß Koko*dem die Bilder ausgehen*


----------



## raymund (6. April 2003)

Darf ich vorstellen: Stadtschlampe   - Fertigmacher,  Fertigmacher - Stadtschlampe.

Nach dem Mein alter Giant StVzO-Panzer mit knapp 20.000 km in den Wohlverdienten Ruhestand gegangen ist (war ca. auf S. 150 zu bewundern)
Möchte ich mal den Nachfolger vorstellen.
Den Rahmen habe ich extra in "Melone" gekauft, damit Basti mal wieder seine Tastatur auskratzen darf.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## ZeFlo (6. April 2003)

... RULEZ 

krass das teil, mutig da muss ich doch glatt meinen sunn auch noch ablichten! 

wartet mal bis morgen, ich sage nur trail-gator

ciao
flo


----------



## chainsaw (6. April 2003)

ganz schöner luxus für ein stadtrad, aber ich finds schön.

da kann man nix sagen.


----------



## ZeFlo (6. April 2003)

.... politisches, 

und wieder die wahlversprechen nicht eingehalten 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (6. April 2003)

... Raymund - ich bewundere deinen Sinn für's Hässliche - viel mehr kann man gar nicht falsch machen:

- Schiefer Gepäckträger
- Daumies & Scheibenbremse - Stilbruch!
- Hella-Scheinwerfer: Alien-Kopf und nach einem halben Jahr defekt
- Magura-Scheibe im Alltag: hallo Kolbenklemmer

der Rest ist erstaunlich in Ordnung - Farblich sogar ganz gut abgestummen

...dennoch is mir irgendwie schlech....


----------



## ZeFlo (6. April 2003)

... wer im glashaus sitzt, du weisst schon.. 
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
du zwingst mich förmlich dazu 
.
.
.
.
.

.


----------



## MacB (6. April 2003)

iiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeek .... 


fährt der Roesli etwa so etwas ???




























Schweizer *kopfschüttel*


----------



## ZeFlo (6. April 2003)

... jetzt vehement abstreiten, aber glaub' ihm nixxx   


fiesersack
flo


----------



## roesli (6. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... RULEZ
> 
> krass das teil, mutig da muss ich doch glatt meinen sunn auch noch ablichten!
> ...



Du fährst aber doch nicht mit der Abschleppstange??? - magst Du denn deine Kinder gar nicht mehr?


----------



## roesli (6. April 2003)

..hat der fiese Flo vom Bodensee recht gehabt....

Am Scheinwerfer arbeit ich noch:

Ein Bild aus vergangenen Tagen, da mir das Teil vor zwei Wochen am Bahnhof arg demoliert wurde, nur, damit die Magura runtergewuchtet werden konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (6. April 2003)

... aber schön 

ted wojcik dualtrac fs


----------



## ZeFlo (6. April 2003)

... meines posting marathons ein betthupferl bei dem mann auch noch was lernen kann   
.
.
.
.
.

.
.


----------



## roesli (6. April 2003)

.... auch mal wieder, weil's doch einfach Spass macht:

Perakis DH-Bolide war doch einfach schon wegen der Teamlackierung ein Hammer


----------



## Kokopelli (6. April 2003)

Koko postet jetzt mal für die Gleichberechtigung...
nicht nur Mac-User streicheln gerne wilde Tiere 

Guts Nächtle!


----------



## raymund (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *... Raymund - ich bewundere deinen Sinn für's Hässliche - viel mehr kann man gar nicht falsch machen:
> 
> - Schiefer Gepäckträger
> ...



Das Rad sollte in erster Linie nicht schön, sondern zuverlässig sein, wobei ich mit den Scheibenbremsen das einzige Risiko eingegangen bin.

Der Gepäckträger sieht schiefer aus, als er ist. Er ist aber absichtlich nach vorne geneigt, damit es mir die Tasche nicht so schnell runterhagelt.

Daumies und Scheibenbremse: Stilbruch, aber funktioniert.

Der Hella ist der einzige Freiformscheinwerfer mit Reflektor und funktioniert seit 2 Jahren im Alltagsbetrieb ohne Probleme.

Die Maguras sind 2000er Claras, also mit manueller Belagsnachstellung. Mal schauen, wie alltagstauglich die sind.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## raymund (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... RULEZ
> 
> krass das teil, mutig da muss ich doch glatt meinen sunn auch noch ablichten!
> ...



Mich hat es sehr erstaunt, daß der Weber nicht mit der Scheibenbremse in Konflikt gerät.
Vor allem, nachdem ich beim Gepäckträger den Kunstschmied raushängen lassen musste um ihn am Bremssattel vorbei zu bekommen.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Greasy Pete (7. April 2003)

Es soll Leute geben, die glauben Klappräder wären cool 

So ein Narr.......




(Ich wusste nicht wo ich dieses misslunge Foto sonst posten sollte, wenn nicht hier im Fertigmacher!?Danke.)

Gruß

Sir Petrus Morsch


----------



## roesli (7. April 2003)

...KREIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISCCCHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nein, Peter, das Foto ist ja zu geil!   

Hast Du schon mal eine Karriere als Dressman in Betracht gezogen?   

Vögelchen gefällt mir immer noch sehr gut - mit dem 3-D Logo auf dem Rohr sogar noch ein Stück besser  ¨- einzig der rote Elastomer sorgt für Disharmonien auf dem Bild... - Herr Horsch - bitte ändern


----------



## Staabi (7. April 2003)

Hi,

@ Peter: nettes Foto, sehr mutig  .

Und jetzt etwas völlig anderes:

In Memorian Jim Clark







Heute vor 35 Jahren in Hockenheim tödlich verunglückt.

Grüße,

Michael
Ich bin immer noch an dem Ebay Thread am arbeiten, die Löschfunktion ist recht lahm


----------



## Greasy Pete (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> * ¨- einzig der rote Elastomer sorgt für Disharmonien auf dem Bild... - Herr Horsch - bitte ändern  *



Hmmm, ich könnte ja das schwarze elastomer einbauen, aber du weisst ja, dass wir das nie offiziell im programm hatten  (und du weisst sicher auch warum[gegen die firmenphilosophie verstossend ].).

wann kommst du mal in darmstadt vorbei??

Nächtle,

Peter
(Der Fahrräder nur noch zur Eisdiele und zurück bewegt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> 
> Hmmm, ich könnte ja das schwarze elastomer einbauen, aber du weisst ja, dass wir das nie offiziell im programm hatten  (und du weisst sicher auch warum[gegen die firmenphilosophie verstossend ].).
> ...



Nödu - von einem schwarzen Elastomer hab ich noch nie was mitgekriegt! Dass Stars&Stripes bei Euch momentan nicht so hoch im Kurs stehen ist mir ja unterdessen bekannt, aber dass schwarz irgendwo R&M-Politisch unkorrekt ist....  - 

Darmstadt steht an, sobald ich wieder mal genug Taschengeld hab   - ich hoff, es reicht zum GBBC-Lauf!

Eisdiele bei diesen Aussentemperaturen....brrrrrrrr........

Ist die CD eigentlich mal angekommen?


----------



## Greasy Pete (8. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *
> 
> Nödu - von einem schwarzen Elastomer hab ich noch nie was mitgekriegt! Dass Stars&Stripes bei Euch momentan nicht so hoch im Kurs stehen ist mir ja unterdessen bekannt, aber dass schwarz irgendwo R&M-Politisch unkorrekt ist....  -
> ...



Schwarze Elastomere gibt es gar nicht. Das ist ein Stück Hartplastik mit 0,0mm Federweg. Würde das Vögli auf Dauer kaputt machen (Aber es soll Leute geben die sowas fahren... .)

Die CD ist übrigens angekommen, super  
Besonderst die Nirvana Version: "Rängadeng, dengadenga,rängadeng..."

Gruß  Petrus


----------



## roesli (8. April 2003)

...schimpf und schande! - das die Japaner ja Faltradverrückt sind, und dabei auch den Narren am Vögeli gefunden haben, weiss ich ja - dass Brompton auch einen Platz gefunden hat, versteh ich auch noch - aber Strida? - Der Handstaubsauger mit Keilriemenantrieb?    

...so was wird ja nur noch vom rollenden Koffer übertroffen.....

...zum Glück gibt's da noch die Flying Pickets  - meine weiteren Favoriten auf der CD sind "when doves cry" und "under the bridge" - und auf den weiteren Werken "Psycho Killer", "Monica Engineer" und die Live-Sahnehäubchen "Space Oddity", "Get off my cloud" und "Coral Island".... - begleitet mich grad jetzt durch den Abend.....


----------



## Kokopelli (9. April 2003)

Wie geil ist das hier eigentlich? Die Jungs von Parktool haben wohl für jeden 'job' das richtige Tool 

Gruß Koko


----------



## Steinhummer (10. April 2003)

Komm Baron, sag's schon: Auf welchen Seiten des Fertischmachers war der Klorollenhalter bereits zu sehen?  

Steinhummer (dä op jehäkelte Klopapier-Pariser steht)


----------



## Steinhummer (10. April 2003)

Ok, is zwar off-topic, aber bevor die rollenden Samsonite-Koffer hier überhand nehmen...  

Steinhummer (mag Kühe)


----------



## Kokopelli (10. April 2003)

Lecker!


----------



## cdeger (10. April 2003)

Wenn das Barönchen dieses Bild sieht, schaut er schnell ins Jeans-Sparbuch ... dann ...


----------



## Kokopelli (10. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *Wenn das Barönchen dieses Bild sieht, schaut er schnell ins Jeans-Sparbuch ... dann ...
> *



war gar nicht meine Absicht 

Ach und Basti: Bevor du fragst:"wat is denn nen Jeans-Sparbuch?Det kenn ick aba nich!"...sowas gab's früher, damit sich die jungen Leute die Spielzeuge der großen leisten konnten 

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (10. April 2003)

@ könig der messschieblehren und könig der yetifakes 
ihr seit aber gar nicht lieb 

aber keine sorge, das teil hat die falsche grösse 
bonti's in s sind eher selten 

wirsinddasfolggadelverkackeiern
flo


----------



## Staabi (10. April 2003)

Nabend,

ein frühes Merlin würde mich ja reizen. Und eigentlich find ich Merlins ja generell ganz geil...






Aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen .

Grüße,

Michael, der sich gerade durch eine Bildgalerie mit Dodge Power Wagons wühlt. Was ein Dodge Power Wagon ist? Sowas:


----------



## Steinhummer (11. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Michael, der sich gerade durch eine Bildgalerie mit Dodge Power Wagons wühlt. Was ein Dodge Power Wagon ist?
> *



Tach Herr Staab,

auf der Suche nach nem gediegenen Yeti-Transporter? 

Steinhummer (der Nutzfahrzeuge geil findet, besonders luftgekühlte Sechszylinder uss Kölle am Ring!)


----------



## Greasy Pete (11. April 2003)

ist leider etwas kleiner. 




Kann aber  dafür klasse wheelies fahren 

Leider ist die Karosse schon längst Schrott ,

die nächste soll ein ElCamino werden. Oder dieser da:





Aber jetzt mal schnell wieder zurück zum Thema.......


Gruß  Petrus


----------



## Greasy Pete (11. April 2003)

El Camino  

Petrus


----------



## vs900 (11. April 2003)

hier mein Spar-Bike..von e-bay ein paar Biligkomponenten zusammen geschnorrt, naja Hauptsache es rollt  










edit.. naja.. zwar das falsche unterforum, abba egal. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymund (11. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> Leider ist die Karosse schon längst Schrott ,
> 
> Gruß  Petrus *



Wenn ich mir die rechte Seite des Bildes anschaue weiss ich auch warum.

Mein Graupner Fairlady ist steht aus diesen Gründen auf dem Dachboden.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## go-dirt (11. April 2003)

@vs900

mit diesem bike bist du im fertigmacher genau richtig!  

nils


----------



## raymund (11. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von vs900 _
> *hier mein Spar-Bike..von e-bay ein paar Biligkomponenten zusammen geschnorrt, naja Hauptsache es rollt
> 
> edit.. naja.. zwar das falsche unterforum, abba egal. ..  *



Mit der Gabel und dem Vorderrad bist Du hier im Fertigmacher schon richtig.  

Ach ja, Rohloff und Billigkomponente, das glaube ich nicht so ganz.

Gruß
Raymund

derbekanntfürseineausgewähltschönenfahrräderist


----------



## lebaron (11. April 2003)

.......lang lang ist's her...aber ich muss das jetzt einfach mal kund tun, mit diesem geistigen dünnschiß kann ich unmöglich hinter'm berg halten

mir stellt sich nur die frage wie tief 5d-ler noch sinken können oder auch wer inteligenter ist? ein fellknäuel das sich meine katze grade rausgerissen hat oder ein kantenklatscher.......???.....

die antwort lautet: das fellknäuel

warum diese frage?.... denkt ihr euch bestimmt.....

DESWEGEN: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t51682.html

dieser link erschütterte mein kleines weltbild noch weiter...aber wer weis was da noch so kommt....


----------



## Kokopelli (11. April 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

Mann Basti! Warum lass ich mich von dir auch immer verleiten, mir das Gesabbel von den 5d-lern durchzulesen?
Die erste Seite habe ich ja geschafft...weiter ging einfach nicht!
Wie dumm kann man eigentlich sein?

Ach ja, und wären die nicht alle noch 15, hätten die mitbekommen, dass die Franzosen schon 95 mit über 200km/h in Vars die Skihänge runter sind.

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (11. April 2003)

wohl wahr wohl wahr, francois gachet und anne caroline chausson machen es möglich...

wie hieß doch gleich der adere? ach eric barone...

naja aber am geilsten is der typ der da steif und fest behauptet er würde mit 130 bei ner tour nen hang runter geballert sein....

JA NEEE IS KLAR


----------



## Kokopelli (12. April 2003)

AAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich hab son Hals!!!!!!!!!!!

Mir ist grad der Freilauf meiner AC gebrochen, natürlich am höchsten und weitesten Punkt der Tour!!!!!!!!!!!!

15 km mit nem Tretroller zurück ist nicht lustig! Vor allem wenn dich die Wanderer angucken wie ein Alien!

SO EINE SCHEI.SSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kennt jemand die Bike-Station Kelheim?????????

Wenn ich die erwische. Hab ihm grad schon ne email geschrieben...mal gucken was er sagt.

Wie gut, dass ich mein eigener Anwalt bin.

Wenn ich bis Mo nichts gehört habe, bekommt er Post auf nem offiziellen Briefpapier!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Koko 

P.S.: Kauft sowas bloß nicht!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## Staabi (12. April 2003)

Hi Koko,

mein Beileid... Mir ist mal bei einer Bullseye Nabe der Freilauf abgeschert, das war auch sehr lustig. Da bin ich aber nur 5km von zuhause weggewesen...

*Ketzermode on*
Womit wieder bewiesen wäre, das der ganze Custom Kram nix taugt
*Ketzermode off*

Grüße,

Michael, der in seiner Bike-Laufbahn so einige Kultteile zerbröselt hat


----------



## madbull (12. April 2003)

Da sieht man mal wieder, zu was Kabelbinder nicht alles gut sind...

Mit denen hätte man die Kassette mit den Speichen verbändeln können. Große Belastungen hätte das zwar nicht ausgehalten, aber zum gemütlich nach hause Fahren hätte es sicher gereicht...
Geht natürlich nur, wenn die Ritzel Durchbrüche haben...

Ansosnsten natürlich: Mein Beileid...

Gut, dass ich für meinen SSer nicht diese AC-Naben von ebay ersteigert hatte...  Die hat jetzt coffee...


----------



## Eintopf (12. April 2003)

UNGLAUBLICH!!!


Dieser Thread lebt ja immer noch!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (12. April 2003)

Soooooooooo...

der Verkäufer hat sich ziemlich schnell bei mir gemeldet. Ich schick ihm das Teil montag und er macht nen neuen Freilauf rein.
Hoffentlich klappt's!

Dann werd ich wohl in Zukunft nur noch mit Kabelbindern auf Tour gehen

Und wer das Gefühl hat, dass ihm beim Biken in letzter Zeit die Kicks fehlen...Hibike hat noch AC-Naben

Gruß Koko


----------



## ibislover (12. April 2003)

hi,

ihr habt die neueren ac und zwar die apx erwischt.
die version davor hält bei mir als "dermussallesaushaltenlaufradsatz" schon seit 95.
vom 2ten satz fahre ich im ibis die hinterradnabe.

brechen kann ja grundsätzlich jeder freilauf, ist mir bei ringlé auch schon passiert, aber bei den ac apx kamm das sehr, sehr oft vor.


hier nochmal ein bild der guten ac chubs.

gruss,
phil


----------



## Greasy Pete (12. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Dann werd ich wohl in Zukunft nur noch mit Kabelbindern auf Tour gehen
> *



Schnürsenkel tuns auch  

Petrus


----------



## Kokopelli (12. April 2003)

Na gut, dann nehm ich Kabelbindern mit und schaff mir Schuhe mit Schnürsenkel an

Ganz schön großes Opfer für so ne Nabe

gruß koko


----------



## rasaldul (12. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *
> Gut, dass ich für meinen SSer nicht diese AC-Naben von ebay ersteigert hatte...  Die hat jetzt coffee...   *



falsches pferd, kollega! hier wird von adventure components naben gesprochen und die naben von coffee sind american classic!


----------



## madbull (12. April 2003)

uups...   

Na ja, man lernt schließlich nie aus...  und woher soll so ein junger Hüpfer wie ich das auch wissen...      

Na, wenn darauf kein Kommentar von Basti kommt dann weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Kokopelli (15. April 2003)

Ihr müßt jetzt ganz stark sein!

WAS ZUR HÖLLE IST DAS????

Man beachte den Namen!!!






Gruß Koko


----------



## Greasy Pete (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ihr müßt jetzt ganz stark sein!
> 
> WAS ZUR HÖLLE IST DAS????
> ...



Das ist ein Birdy ohne Federung . Hersteller ist der gute alte Joe Breeze (Korrektur: er dient als Namensgeber).

Gruß  Peter


----------



## Kokopelli (15. April 2003)

Ja,schon klar..da habe ich das Foto ja auch her.

Dass die Jungs ihren guten Namen verkaufen gehört ja fast schon zum guten Ton...aber doch bitte nicht an den Hersteller von Touren-, Trekking, und Klapprädern

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BobRock (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.......lang lang ist's her...aber ich muss das jetzt einfach mal kund tun, mit diesem geistigen dünnschiß kann ich unmöglich hinter'm berg halten
> 
> mir stellt sich nur die frage wie tief 5d-ler noch sinken können oder auch wer inteligenter ist? ein fellknäuel das sich meine katze grade rausgerissen hat oder ein kantenklatscher.......???.....
> ...



wenn du dazu was zu sagen hast dan poste es in dem thread 
es gibt natürlich blöde 5d-ler die 130 fahren wollen dafür gibbet aber auch dumme ss-ler und classicbiker


----------



## lebaron (15. April 2003)

BRUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## rasaldul (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BobRock _
> *.......dafür gibbet aber auch dumme ss-ler und classicbiker *



ich hoffe für dich das sich diese aussage nicht auf das von dir gepostete foto bezieht. wenn doch: renn! renn so schnell du kannst! hier geht´s bestimmt bald rund und an deiner stelle würde ich mir schon mal ne neue id zulegen


----------



## BobRock (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> ich hoffe für dich das sich diese aussage nicht auf das von dir gepostete foto bezieht. wenn doch: renn! renn so schnell du kannst! hier geht´s bestimmt bald rund und an deiner stelle würde ich mir schon mal ne neue id zulegen  *



und phaty soll mich einhollen 

das foto vom phatl. *ist nicht* auf dumme .... bezogen , ich fands nur lustig


----------



## lebaron (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BobRock _
> *
> 
> und phaty soll mich einhollen
> ...



alter sorry aber du bist einfach zu dämlich ....so etwas primitives wie dein gesülze musste ich mir schon lang nicht ansehen.....

du bist mal wieder bei den mods gemeldet....

diesmal aber auch dein rauswurf!


----------



## BobRock (15. April 2003)

1. ich hab keinen beleidigt
2. interesiere ich mich sehr an alten mtb-s und guck immer gern hier rein
3.nervt es mich das lebaron und phaty immer "kantenklatcher" beleidigen/runterziehen denn es gibt keinen der im ddd(ddddd) teil der forums sowas macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BobRock _
> *1. ich hab keinen beleidigt
> 2. interesiere ich mich sehr an alten mtb-s und guck immer gern hier rein
> 3.nervt es mich das lebaron und phaty immer "kantenklatcher" beleidigen/runterziehen denn es gibt keinen der im ddd(ddddd) teil der forums sowas macht *



wir machen niemanden runter und beleidigen niemanden...ich spreche im folgenden von mir

ich stelle lediglich in frage, was auch immer ob inteligenz oder was auch immer

aber ich und wir sagen nicht das kantenklatscher ....... sind


by the way wenn du es nicht lesen willst was wir denken....IGNOREFUNKTION......


weiterhin bin ich es wie gesgat leid mich mit dir abzugeben, da du ein garant für stress bist, dein interesse in allen ehren, so es denn da ist aber es ist mir gelinde gesagt *******gal von mir aus kannst du dich auch für das paarungsverhalten des borkenkäfers bei vollmond am 5ten breitengrad interessieren......

bisher ist der fertigmacher ohne das löschen irgendwlcher postings ausgekommen und ich hoffe dass das auch in zukunft so bleibt und uns nicht von jemandem wie dir kaputt gemacht wird...


----------



## lebaron (15. April 2003)

by the way ist doch bei euch ddddddddddd-"menschen" , der begriff der touren-/retro/ oder crosscountry schwuchtel auch recht beliebt............von wegen neee wir ddd's machen sowas nicht


----------



## ibislover (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *weiterhin bin ich es wie gesgat leid...
> *



weißt du was ich leid bin!??
dass ihr, bzw. du, euch immer mit anderen leuten smacken müsst.
auch wenn manch anderer hier aus dem forum oft mal eine bemerkung fallen lässt, so tun sie das doch meistens nur, um dir ne steilvorlage zu geben.
du steigst dann immer drauf ein.

du redest so oft von hirn einschalten usw. lass doch einfach mal 9e gerade sein und denk dir deinen teil.


wie gesagt, ist meine meinung und die war nicht als persönlichen angriff, sondern als denkanstoß gedacht.

also den:  

gruss,
phil


----------



## lebaron (15. April 2003)

danke phil.....

aber ich finde beileidigungen die an jemanden persönlich gehen mehr als unpassend

ich weis ja nicht ob du von der letzten "schlacht" mit herrn rock mitbekommen hast...ich denke nein....denn dann wüsstest du, dass er sehr zu persönlichen angriffen neigt und geneigt hat...UND DAS bin ich leid


leider sind alle beweise gelöscht schade igentlich


----------



## BobRock (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *by the way ist doch bei euch ddddddddddd-"menschen" , der begriff der touren-/retro/ oder crosscountry schwuchtel auch recht beliebt............von wegen neee wir ddd's machen sowas nicht *


da ich in nem bikeshop arbeite hab ich mit solchen leuten täglich was zu tun und wenn jemand im ddddddddddd forum so einen  ...... von sich gibt dann hatt er ärger mit mir


----------



## Kokopelli (15. April 2003)

Sooooooooooooo,jetzt fassen wir uns alle wieder an den Händen und haben uns lieb 

denn Koko hat sich grade verliebt 

In wen...oder besser was...sag ich jetzt noch nicht...sonst schnappen es mir die üblichen Verdächtigen vor der Nase weg

Hoffentlich morgen abend dann mehr...versprochen!!!!

Gruß Koko**total hibbelig*


----------



## BobRock (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> alter sorry aber du bist einfach zu dämlich ! *





> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> aber ich finde beileidigungen die an jemanden persönlich gehen mehr als unpassend
> 
> *


hab sogar in ner pm stehen das ich dämlich sein soll
und ich hör jetz auf kokopelli


----------



## ZeFlo (15. April 2003)

... waaas gaaanz anneres:

sprecht ihr euch eigentlich ab wenn ihr phil antwortet 
oder wie oder was ???


----------



## lebaron (15. April 2003)

au geil pm's posten kann ich auch gut aber ich lasse es hier denn was du mir geschrieben hast ...nun ja müssten auch sternchen drüber....


es sind imho 2 dinge jemanden öffentlich anzupissen oder es ihm "PRIVAT" zu sagen

sollteste mal drüber nachdenken, wie ich dir auch schon mal angeboten habe...wenn du probleme mit mir hast können wir die gerne klären nur nihct HIER


----------



## lebaron (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... waaas gaaanz anneres:
> 
> sprecht ihr euch eigentlich ab wenn ihr phil antwortet
> oder wie oder was ??? *



hä????

phaty hat geantwortet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BobRock (15. April 2003)

lebaron schrieb am Heute 21:53:
alter mir platzt der arsch bist du bescheuert oder was???

warum zur hölle fängst du jetzt bitte da schon wieder an rumzumotzen gehts noch?

BobRock schrieb am Heute 21:55:
du hast angefangen und merkst es nicht 
wer macht solche posts im ddd teil des forums 

lebaron schrieb am Heute 21:59:
alter jetzt zieh verdammt noch mal den kopf aussem arsch, ich habe hier mit gar nichts angefangen, was ich im klassik forum schreibe kann dir verdammt egal sein

und wenn du vom fertigmacher threat auch nur den hauch einer ahnung hättest dann würdest du das posting auch verstehen und in dem anderen threat in dem alles so entgleist ist hast du auch angefangen....ich würde es dir gerne beweisen nur sind alle beweise verschwunden....

und ich weis beim besten willen nicht was zur hölle ich oder ohaty oder wir dir getan haben...wenn du unser zeug nicht lesen willst setzt uns auf deine ignoelist!



das dazu wo bei mir die sternchen sind


----------



## Kokopelli (15. April 2003)

Leute Leute...lasst gut sein jetzt!
Oder habt ihr euch heute schon einen Sonnenstich eingefangen

Das ist sicher zeitlicher Zufall gewesen,Flo.

Und vergesst nicht: DAS IST EIN FAHRRADFORUM,GELL!

Gruß Koko


----------



## ZeFlo (15. April 2003)

... aber richtig solltet ihr euch 
und nicht wegen solschen nichtigkeiten wie multi-d's mods und anderen die contenance verlieren    

deswegen nämlich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=2721678537&rd=1

wir deppen, also ihr und ich haben's verpennt          

vorwutfastgeplatzt
flo


----------



## lebaron (15. April 2003)

geil alter private wäsche waschen du bist mir ein held...meine fresse....
aber so muss das wohl heute sein, nur zu schade ich würde dich und deine ergüsse gerne zitieren (nur leider wurden sie ja vom staabi gelöscht)


ich bin raus

*primitivität macht sich sonst breit+


----------



## phatlizard (15. April 2003)

Ach Bastilein ... 

lass doch den BobRock ein bisschen schmollen ... er wollte doch der einzige kahlköpfige, leicht übergewichtige Biker im Forum sein, der ein bisschen dumm in die Kamera guckt ... 
Da kann man schon verstehen, dass man bei *der* Konkurrenz etwas angesäuselt ist ...!


----------



## BobRock (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ach Bastilein ...
> 
> lass doch den BobRock ein bisschen schmollen ... er wollte doch der einzige kahlköpfige, leicht übergewichtige Biker im Forum sein, der ein bisschen dumm in die Kamera guckt ...
> Da kann man schon verstehen, dass man bei der Konkurrenz etwas angesäuselt ist ...! *



 ja es gibt immer einen grösseren und älteren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



war auch im winter hab jetz  noch 3-4 kg weg


----------



## lebaron (15. April 2003)

NEEEEEEEEE


eine sache wollte ich mal noch klarstellen...

das hatte ich in dem letzten threat auch schon vor


ES IST EIN UNTERSCHIED....und zwar ein sehr großer......

wenn man jemanden fragt ob er .... ist .....ODER man sagt er ist......


und die frage nach dem teil mit dem denkorgan in dem das für den stuhlgang verantwortlich ist....nun ja das ist doch in keiner weise beleidigend wie ich finde



soooo das wollte ich jetzt mal noch klarstellen, da man ja hier schneller sachen im mund umgdreht bekommt als man gucken kann


----------



## rasaldul (15. April 2003)

jawoll, 45 minuten, 20 postings, mind. 10 vom basti, alles eigentlich nur schwachsinn weil sich bob rock ein bißchen den rücken an der hauswand gerieben hat  immerhin isses der fertigmacher 

aber geht´s euch nicht langsam selbst am sack das ihr immer wieder irgendwelche leute runtermachen müsst die hier versuchen den dicken (sorry phaty) zu markieren? vor allem du basti: spiel´ nicht immer den hilfssheriff, denn in deinem alter darf man noch keine waffen tragen!

5dler sind ja so böse und wir sind ja das sahnehäubchen dieses sports  wie bob schon sagte habe er ein gewisses interesse an alten bikes und er schaut gern mal hierrein - und ich nehm´ ihm das sogar zu 50% ab!

@koko
das ist kein fahrradforum - das ist ein mountainbikeforum!  

so, würde vorschlagen das jetzt jeder wieder in seine ecke (oder ein bett) geht und man sich bei besserer gemütslage wiedersieht


----------



## lebaron (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *jawoll, 45 minuten, 20 postings, mind. 10 vom basti, alles eigentlich nur schwachsinn weil sich bob rock ein bißchen den rücken an der hauswand gerieben hat  immerhin isses der fertigmacher
> 
> aber geht´s euch nicht langsam selbst am sack das ihr immer wieder irgendwelche leute runtermachen müsst die hier versuchen den dicken (sorry phaty) zu markieren? vor allem du basti: spiel´ nicht immer den hilfssheriff, denn in deinem alter darf man noch keine waffen tragen!
> ...




och mönsch MARc.........na klar geht einem das tierischauf den sack nur habe ich keinen bock hier ständig irgendwelche persönlichen angrife lesen zu müssen...

wenn er sich dafür interessiert soll mir das hoch wie breit sein das habe ich auch geschrieben und hier will sihc doch keiner von uns vergnieselten klassikfans über jemand anderen stellen, dazu sind wir doch selber vie zu naja......(denk dir was aus)

basti
*sherrif sein is geil*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. April 2003)

Genau Basti ... ist doch alle gut ...!

Einer musste ja rüberkommen und da haben sie halt den Klassensprecher geschickt, ist doch garnicht so schlimm!

Jetzt versuche ich schon seit drei Wochen den Fertigmacher sterben zu lassen aber irgendwie zieht ihr ihn doch immer wieder hoch - und es war nicht mal Bastis schuld!

phaty


----------



## BobRock (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



selber schreiben geht aber



> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> Einer musste ja rüberkommen und da haben sie halt den Klassensprecher geschickt, ist doch garnicht so schlimm!
> 
> *


  

ich finde das mach keinen sinn da lebaron es nicht  einsieht das er selber anfängt
von meiner seite FRIEDE


----------



## rob (15. April 2003)

> den Fertigmacher sterben zu lassen


naja, bald hat er die 500 und langsam ist er ziemlich ausgenudelt, der gute alte fertigmacher. alle haben ihre bilder und lieblinge verschossen, alles wurde gesagt, jeder hat sein fett abbekommen. wird es irgendwie weitergehen, oder geht der fertigmacher mit gehobenen hauptes?


----------



## Kokopelli (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *@koko
> das ist kein fahrradforum - das ist ein mountainbikeforum!
> *



ups,tschuldigung 

ich depp...na ja,marc,wir lesen uns morgen 

die Waffen sind gestreckt 


@flo: ich hasse es,wenn sich die leute bei ebay verschreiben...grrrrrrr...was'n suntur?
Gruß Koko


----------



## rasaldul (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.........na klar geht einem das tierischauf den sack nur habe ich keinen bock hier ständig irgendwelche persönlichen angrife lesen zu müssen...*



anscheinend bekommt dir die stadtluft bei euch nicht so recht, wenn du aber manchmal weniger hitzköpfig und etwas überlegter auf der tastatur agieren würdest hättest du festgestellt das sich das ganze um punkt 22:00Uhr mit bob´s posting erledigt gehabt hätte - aber nein, der hilfssheriff will wieder mal nicht vom schießstand runter


----------



## phatlizard (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> naja, bald hat er die 500 und langsam ist er ziemlich ausgenudelt, der gute alte fertigmacher. alle haben ihre bilder und lieblinge verschossen, alles wurde gesagt, jeder hat sein fett abbekommen. wird es irgendwie weitergehen, oder geht der fertigmacher mit gehobenen hauptes?*



Hier hat doch niemand mehr sein Fett abbekommen seit Seite 100 oder so ... !
Tja, das Problem ist, dass wir dann keine Möglichkeiten mehr hätten solche Schätzchen wie Independent Fabs, Sycip, Steelman oder Matt Chesters zu zeigen (was vielen Leuten eigentlich immer gut gefallen hat) denn wenn ich so ein Posting im Classic-Forum mache, hab ich gleich die Hüter des Lichts an der Hacke! "Das ist doch nicht klassisch..." 
In USA gibt es Forum das heisst "Passion" quasi KTWR aber nur mit Bike-Themen! 

Aber da muss ich mir mal was anderes einfallen lassen ...!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (15. April 2003)

Keine Angst, der Fertigmacher stirbt nie. Denn wenn Basti schon ungefähr 10 oder mehr Postings für einen verballert, mit dem er sich gar nicht abgeben will...


> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ...weiterhin bin ich es wie gesgat leid mich mit dir abzugeben... *


...wieviel wird er uns dann noch bei Themen, die ihn interessieren mitteilen? 

Die "Suntur" sind "nur" XC Comp. Kosten mit Versand sicher auch 25.- und sind insofern zwar billig aber kein absolutes Superschnäppchen... Also nicht aufregen.


----------



## lebaron (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *...wieviel wird er uns dann noch bei Themen, die ihn interessieren mitteilen?
> *




GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHHHHHHHHLLLLLLLLLLLLLL....ach olli wenn du wüsstest


geilomat....der knaller des abends


----------



## Staabi (15. April 2003)

Nabend,



> Tja, das Problem ist, dass wir dann keine Möglichkeiten mehr hätten solche Schätzchen wie Independent Fabs, Sycip, Steelman oder Matt Chesters zu zeigen (was vielen Leuten eigentlich immer gut gefallen hat) denn wenn ich so ein Posting im Classic-Forum mache, hab ich gleich die Hüter des Lichts an der Hacke! "Das ist doch nicht klassisch..."



Da bin ich anderer Meinung, schließlich schreibe ich auf meiner HP auch von klassischen Bikes aus der Zeit nach 1994. Und damit meine ich genau solche Räder wie von Dir genannt. Also meiner Meinung nach gehören die durchaus ins Classic-Forum. 

Und wenn darüber wieder ein Ebay-Streit entstehen sollte machen wir halt wieder eine Umfrage.

Ich sehe den Hauptnachtteil des Fertigmachers inzwischen in der unübersichtlichkeit.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## lebaron (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Ich sehe den Hauptnachtteil des Fertigmachers inzwischen in der unübersichtlichkeit. *



och das kannst du so nicht sagen, es komt doch immer schön ein posting nach dem andern

und mit mail-benachrichtigung kommt man genau da hin wo man aufgehört hat zu lesen......also.....ALLES RECHT ÜBERSICHLICH


übersicht+fertigmacher

*lacht sich kaputt*


----------



## phatlizard (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Da bin ich anderer Meinung, schließlich schreibe ich auf meiner HP auch von klassischen Bikes aus der Zeit nach 1994. Und damit meine ich genau solche Räder wie von Dir genannt. Also meiner Meinung nach gehören die durchaus ins Classic-Forum.
> 
> Und wenn darüber wieder ein Ebay-Streit entstehen sollte machen wir halt wieder eine Umfrage.
> ...



Man findet allerdings nichts mehr - ausser Basti der findet alles auch was aus dem September letzten Jahres!
Was dann in jedem Fall fehlt wäre ein Fotoforum für Neo-Klassiker (man brauch ja für alles eine Schublade) weil genau da die "nicht klassisch" Kommentare immer kommen!

Es geht zu viel verloren! Das Posting von Gestern mit der email von FTW findet man ja auch nur noch mit einer Hard-Core-Suche - das sollte mal auf Deine website Staabi! Andrew hat es nämlich noch nicht drauf, der steht eher so auf die neuen YETIs ...

phaty


----------



## lebaron (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Man findet allerdings nichts mehr - ausser Basti der findet alles auch was aus dem September letzten Jahres!
> *



mal wieder ein klassischer basti....

HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ?

september letzten jahres???
was war da?
hä?

ansonsten *ist deiner meinung* die kommentare kämen 1000%-ig und not tut solch ein foto-teil


----------



## phatlizard (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> september letzten jahres???
> was war da?
> *



Spätsommer ... !


----------



## KIV (15. April 2003)

mal wieder räder:
ibis, glaubich...


----------



## KIV (15. April 2003)

...Armeefahrrad?


----------



## KIV (15. April 2003)

YiiieeppiiiiEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (15. April 2003)

guckst du hier:


----------



## KIV (15. April 2003)




----------



## KIV (15. April 2003)

.


----------



## KIV (16. April 2003)

...patriotism rulez:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3604027744&category=7297

ist doch einfach nur billiger schrott mit flagge dahinter, oder?!


----------



## KIV (16. April 2003)

:


----------



## DickHard (16. April 2003)

@lebaron
....tztztz Du alter Hitzkopf....... ich habs ja schon immer gewusst 

@phatlizzard
Ich dachte Du sorgst dafür das der Fertigmacher
in Würde von uns geht, der alte Moloch, und nicht mit diesem komischen Fahrrad von Klein...
Als Vorschlag würde ich unterbreiten nochmal die "besten" Bikes
in einem Abschlussbeitrag zusammenzufassen (wenn das nicht zuviel Speicheplatz kostet) und ihn dann zu sperren.

Viel Spass 
und wiedersehen an anderer Stelle 
DickHard


----------



## Steinhummer (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DickHard _
> *@phatlizzard
> Ich dachte Du sorgst dafür das der Fertigmacher
> in Würde von uns geht, der alte Moloch, und nicht mit diesem komischen Fahrrad von Klein...
> ...



@phaty, dickhard & Konsorten: He, ihr Hackethals des Classic-Forums, was ihr hier mit dem Fertigmacher macht, ist ja Sterbehilfe, wenn nicht schlimmeres!  

Wenn er stirbt, stirbt er, und wenn er lebt - umso besser!

Steinhummer (lähve und lähve losse!)


----------



## phatlizard (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@phaty, dickhard & Konsorten*



*DAS* nehm ich Dir übel ... !

Beim Rest hast Du natürlich Recht ... ich wollte ihn ja nicht schliessen lassen, sondern einfach mal nicht bedienen! Aber man sieht ja was passiert - da kommt ein Kantenklatscher vorbei (Wer hat eigentlich gesagt, dass das ein Schimpfwort ist???) und schon geht bei Basti der Adrenalin-Ausschuss auf Rekordhöhe ...!

Abgesehen davon, dass unser Kleiner natürlich mit Mittelstreckenraketen auf Spatzen geschossen hat (das Recht der Jugend!) fand ich einige Kommentare wieder super scheinheilig - denn ohne Bastis Tendenz zu Amok-Fahrten, hätte es viele unterhaltsame Themen im Fertigmacher nie gegeben! Basti (und ich auch) kommt eben nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen!

Als Passivleser Klugschei$$ern kann jeder ... ! Mehr Aktion als Reaktion wäre gefragt!
Wo ist zum Beispiel ein "Breezer"-Thread - also ein richtiger, inklusive Geschichte, Modelle, Farben, Ausstattungen??? Würden die Sammler und Liebhaber einzelner Marken mal etwas mehr aus dem Schatzkästchen plaudern wäre das eine spitzen Sache! Merlin? Ritchey? 

Staabi könnte auf seiner Webseite ja eine kleine Ecke einrichten, in der die einzelnen threads, die von Bedeutung und Interesse sind einfach verlinkt werden! Die Rocky-Gallerie, die "Synros alte Teile Gallerie" von NicolaiDH (WODAN!), Bastis Teile-Gallerie-Thread ...! YoEddy Frage- und Antwort-Thread von Caneloni ... und und und ...!
Damit wären einige Anfänger-Fragen schon ohne Posting beantwortet! Die Suchefunktion hilft einfach nicht, wenn man nicht so genau weiss, wonach man sucht, dann kommt man schnell ins Stocken!

phaty


----------



## Horst Link (16. April 2003)

Yo Phatty über solche Dinge hat man sich im Osten auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Vorschlag über den es sich (wie ich finde) lohnt zu diskutieren: Wir schaffen hier im Forum einen virtuellen Katalog aller relevanten Baugruppen ein. Soll also heißen, dass es einzelne Threads für Stützen, Rahmen, Gabeln, Vorbauten,...gibt, die schrittweise mit Bildern und Kommentaren (Gewicht, Tauglichkeit, etc. ) komplettiert werden. Das ganze also wie in der Art der Teile - Galerie nur eben in Baugruppen sortiert. So kann man eben schnell mal nachschauen was es beispielsweise für Vorbauten passend für ein Mountain Goat Advantage gibt. Schreibt mal eure Gedanken dazu. Dresden würde einen Anfang machen und einen umfassenden und gut dokumentierten Schaftvorbauten Katalog zur Verfügung stellen...Gruß Horscht
Achso: Den virtuellen Katalog natürlich OHNE irgendwelches Boah-das-ist-ja-der-Hammer-wo-gibts-denn-sowas-Gelabere!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *Yo Phatty über solche Dinge hat man sich im Osten auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Vorschlag über den es sich (wie ich finde) lohnt zu diskutieren: Wir schaffen hier im Forum einen virtuellen Katalog aller relevanten Baugruppen ein. Soll also heißen, dass es einzelne Threads für Stützen, Rahmen, Gabeln, Vorbauten,...gibt, die schrittweise mit Bildern und Kommentaren (Gewicht, Tauglichkeit, etc. ) komplettiert werden. Das ganze also wie in der Art der Teile - Galerie nur eben in Baugruppen sortiert. So kann man eben schnell mal nachschauen was es beispielsweise für Vorbauten passend für ein Mountain Goat Advantage gibt. Schreibt mal eure Gedanken dazu. Dresden würde einen Anfang machen und einen umfassenden und gut dokumentierten Schaftvorbauten Katalog zur Verfügung stellen...Gruß Horscht *



Ich liebe es wenn Menschen konstruktiv sind ... ! Ossis eben - da kommt was rum beim Arbeiten!
Ich war da schon mal dran, aber meine "Programmier-Fähigkeiten" waren damals gleich null - sind sie heute auch noch aber jetzt sind ja diverse IT-Helden in mein Leben getreten! 



> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *Achso: Den virtuellen Katalog natürlich OHNE irgendwelches Boah-das-ist-ja-der-Hammer-wo-gibts-denn-sowas-Gelabere!!! *



Das kann man ja löschen! 

Wir bleiben an dem Thema dran!

phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> DAS nehm ich Dir übel ... ! *



Komisch, wieso wusste ich nur, dass du das lieben würdest?  

Steinhummer


----------



## Horst Link (16. April 2003)

> da kommt was rum beim Arbeiten!


 wie jetzt arbeiten?  

Auf die IT Helden   es geht aufwärts !!!


----------



## phatlizard (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Komisch, wieso wusste ich nur, dass du das lieben würdest?
> ...



Weil Du in mir liest wie in einem offenen Buch - so wie alle anderen auch!
Das ist ja wirklich einfach ...

phaty


----------



## rasaldul (16. April 2003)

> Wir schaffen hier im Forum einen virtuellen Katalog aller relevanten Baugruppen ein. Soll also heißen, dass es einzelne Threads für Stützen, Rahmen, Gabeln, Vorbauten,...gibt, die schrittweise mit Bildern und Kommentaren (Gewicht, Tauglichkeit, etc. ) komplettiert werden. Das ganze also wie in der Art der Teile - Galerie nur eben in Baugruppen sortiert. So kann man eben schnell mal nachschauen was es beispielsweise für Vorbauten passend für ein Mountain Goat Advantage gibt



yeah, meine stimme habt ihr - und mein engagement auch (wenn auch nur begrenzt  ) wer´s bis dahin nicht abwarten kann, hier die momentane referenz: http://www.firstflightbikes.com/timeline.htm wir müssen nur besser werden.........

btw: hat wer eine url zu historischen rennradteilen im stile von campyonly - nur eben für shimano oder noch besser suntour (ich weiss, ich weiss....)? hab´ da einen ganz fiesen bike-tumor im kopf.......


----------



## Steinhummer (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Weil Du in mir liest wie in einem offenen Buch - so wie alle anderen auch!
> ...



Du meinst, das liegt gar nicht an meinem tiefenpschyschologischen (oder wie dat heißt...) Feingefühl?  

Steinhummer (tief getroffen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Du meinst, das liegt gar nicht an meinem tiefenpschyschologischen (oder wie dat heißt...) Feingefühl?
> ...



Soll ich Dir einen Tee aufsetzen ... ?


----------



## dubbel (16. April 2003)

seite 500


----------



## rasaldul (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *seite 500
> *



bei dir vielleicht!


----------



## dubbel (16. April 2003)

ups.

doppelpost...


----------



## Steinhummer (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Soll ich Dir einen Tee aufsetzen ... ? *



Das wär total dufte, du. Ich bring noch ein Stück Karottenkuchen mit und ein paar Teelichter, und dann reden wir da mal drüber, du...

Steinhummer (ein Stück weit...)


----------



## dubbel (16. April 2003)

ich meinte:


----------



## lebaron (17. April 2003)

....ist das mit GROßER sicherheit ABARTIGSTE was die fahrrad welt in den letzten 100 jahren hervorgebracht HAT............


.........seen at sea otter classics 2003.......


----------



## odelay (17. April 2003)

Tuning das die Welt nicht braucht, die Zweite:




Brakepads die beim Bremsen leuchten


----------



## Kokopelli (18. April 2003)

Gefunden!
Es gibt sie also doch noch, die Firmen die innovativ sind und vernünftige Räder bauen!

Schaut euch allein mal das Intro an: www.idworx-bikes.com 

Aber war ja auch von G. Gaastra nicht anders zu erwarten...und das der Vertzrieb aus Bonn erfolgt ist ja auch nur konsequent







Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (18. April 2003)

Für den "Fund des Tages" hast Du Dir ein Osterhäschen verdient ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (18. April 2003)

Sorry Phaty,
but does nobody told you?


----------



## phatlizard (18. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Sorry Phaty,
> but does [has ] nobody told you?  *



Doch ich hab die News vernommen - aber das Bunny im roten Oberteil macht die Vertretung!

Ostern ist gerettet!

phaty
Saarland 23°C


----------



## lebaron (18. April 2003)

23°......sag mal schämst du dich gar nicht das hier so öffentlich zu posten, bei mir ist seit 16 stunden wieder WINTER 9° und WIND

gestern war es auch noch saarland-style


----------



## andy1 (18. April 2003)

17 Grad im Schatten isses hier in Siegen...

http://www.nivea.de/?cPage=/specials/ostern/?dl=1&cfId=5

bei Google unter Osterbunny:

http://www.hendrikgiebel.de/osterbunny.swf


----------



## phatlizard (18. April 2003)

Ich poste ein *echtes* MTB-Bunnie mit unglaublichen Features (für unseren Germanistik-Fan Andreas: Bazonkas!) und was kommt??? Tote Rammler, der Potsdamer Wetterbericht und ein NIVEA-Osterspiel ...! Ihr werdet langsam weich ... !

Obwohl das Nivea-Spiel war ja ganz witzig!

phaty


----------



## odelay (18. April 2003)

die sekundären weiblichen usw. sind ja nett, das Lächeln auch und die Landschaft und dann mit Bike
aber 
das Hundchen davor macht mir einfach Angst


----------



## phatlizard (18. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *die sekundären weiblichen usw. sind ja nett, das Lächeln auch und die Landschaft und dann mit Bike
> aber
> das Hundchen davor macht mir einfach Angst *



Wenn man sich richtig anzieht, ist das garkein Problem!


----------



## Greasy Pete (18. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Tuning das die Welt nicht braucht, die Zweite:
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh ja, die will ich unbedingt haben. Die schraube ich mir dann an mein "Fahrraddasdieweltnichtbraucht"  

Gruß  Peter


----------



## joe yeti (18. April 2003)

phaty hast du die tel nr. von den bunny? nein nicht von dem hund


   

joe wieder da! mit neveaua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *phaty hast du die tel nr. von den bunny? nein nicht von dem hund
> *



nur die email-adresse!


----------



## phatlizard (18. April 2003)

22 Uhr RTL anmachen ...


----------



## Kokopelli (18. April 2003)

Tststststs......

Da postet der Phaty das nur im Singlespeedforum...

Dann halt Selbstbeweihräucherung

Gruß koko


----------



## Altitude (19. April 2003)

Chris Holm (CAN) ist im Lande und macht meit seinem Einrad Kunstückchen - davon kann der "Durchschnittklatscher" nur träumen...

Der Kerl aus Ahornland ist heut einen 3,50-Drop mit dem Einrad gestanden und hat die örtlichen Kantenklatschern die Tränen in die Augen getrieben - Respekt...


Ich bin nämlioch gerade als Guide (natürlich Standesgemäß mim Singlespeed) mit 50 Einradfahrer im Wald unterwegs gewesen....

mehr unter http://www.municycle.com/

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Altitude (19. April 2003)

Bei seinem Drop hatte ich die F100 vor der Nase und heut hat kein Labor mehr offen... Shit...

Heir nochmal ne kleine Balanceübung..


----------



## andy1 (19. April 2003)

tja, so´n Einradfahrer iss ja auch nurn halber Singlespeeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (19. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *halber Singlespeeder *



 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## joe yeti (20. April 2003)

ok reiche die adresse rüber!!   


joe


----------



## phatlizard (21. April 2003)

Titan-Schweissnaht-Quiz ... !

Zu wem gehören die zwei wohl?? Kleiner Tip - kein Matt Chester dabei ... entgegen meiner sonstigen Gepflogenheiten ... !


----------



## Altitude (21. April 2003)

Bild Nr. 1 Moots 
BilödnNr. 2 Litespeed???


----------



## phatlizard (21. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Bild Nr. 1 Moots
> BilödnNr. 2 Litespeed??? *



Zweimal korrekt ... !!!

Erschreckend die Unterschiede - gelle ...?
Fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass ich nicht weiss, wie alt die Litespeed-Schweissnaht ist!

Aber Moots ist schon recht lecker!

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (21. April 2003)

... entweder "echter" merlin und 'nen älterer litespeed

oder 'nen serotta und 'nen habanero

ciao
flo


----------



## Hellspawn (21. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Aber Moots ist schon recht lecker!
> ...



is das alles, was dir dazu einfällt? Mir geht hier grad einer ab *fleckenwiederaufwisch*
********, ich brauch ma echt viiieeeel Geld...


----------



## phatlizard (21. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellspawn _
> *
> 
> is das alles, was dir dazu einfällt? Mir geht hier grad einer ab  *



War's für Dich auch so schön wie für mich???

Leider braucht man für Moots etwas zu viel Geld! Obwohl, der Dollar fällt - und wenn man sich schon mal einen Traum verwirklichen will - dann doch richtig!

Apropos Sex ... Rennradfahrer haben schon mehr Spass oder ... ???


----------



## BommelMaster (21. April 2003)

also die moots naht is ja alles anderes als geil

die is einfach nur super, wenn das überall so wär, die lasse sie da aber auch zeit - gut ding will weile haben


----------



## DerAlex (21. April 2003)

Das Moots ist wahrscheinlich im Second-Pass-Verfahren geschweisst, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (22. April 2003)

dem einzig wahrem Pin-Up Girl zum Achtzigsten


----------



## phatlizard (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *dem einzig wahrem Pin-Up Girl zum Achtzigsten *



Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du recht ...

Du solltest aber mal Betty's link in Deiner Signatur ändern - der läuft nicht richtig, ich glaub Du hast Dich vertippt ... oder sonst was läuft da schief ... !

phaty

P.S.: bevor sich jemand über die Nippel aufregt - das ist KUNST!!!


----------



## Beelzebub (22. April 2003)

danke phaty für den hinweis.schon geändert.jetzt gehts auch.

wenn solche berühmtheiten geburtstag haben fällt der eigene nicht so auch 

gruß alex


----------



## raymund (22. April 2003)

Auf den dezenten Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Steinhummer (22. April 2003)

@beelzebub:

 

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@beelzebub:
> 
> 
> ...



Hat er verdient - immerhin hat er eine sehr leckere Oma ... !

Alles gute Brezelbub!

phaty

ach ja ich wollt euch ja eigentlich was anderes zeigen ... !

Neue Farben an Shiggys Porn-Machine!


----------



## Steinhummer (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Hat er verdient - immerhin hat er eine sehr leckere Oma ... !
> ...



Kenn seine Oma leider nicht - ist das der Osterhase mit dem Wachhund von der vorhergehenden Seite? Dann schließ ich mich mal dem Yeti-Jupp an und will die Nummer! 

Sach ma, Shiggy hat echt ne üble Grün-blach-Schwäche, oder?

Steinhummer (steht auf gedeckte Farben)


----------



## phatlizard (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Kenn seine Oma leider nicht - ist das der Osterhase mit dem Wachhund von der vorhergehenden Seite? Dann schließ ich mich mal dem Yeti-Jupp an und will die Nummer!
> ...



Der hat wohl noch ganz andere Schwächen!!!

... die Adresse von dem Osterhasen könnte ihr abhaken ... ! Ihr werdet doch mit dem Hund garnicht fertig ... !

phaty
FASSSS!!!


----------



## joe yeti (22. April 2003)

lapper nich lizard!

reich die adresse rüber, denn hund kannst du haben!


joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaivi (22. April 2003)

Das Leben kann schon hart sein, ...
... und nur wer sich anpaßt überlebt.
So geht es auch den Bikes. Zumindest meinem.
Geboren als Serotta T-Max in grasgrün, komplettiert mit den guten alten XT Cantis, Richey Z-Max und Control Tech Sattelstütze und passendem Vorbau (natürlich 0°, 150mm, sowas fuhr man damals, und bei der kurvengierigen Serotta-Geometrie tat es dem Fahrverhalten auch gut).
Naja, mit der Zeit wurden die Berge steiler, die Ansprüche höher, die Hindernisse auch. Also weg mit den Cantis, Maguras mußten her. Zum Grünen Rahmen mit den gelben Logos kam natürlich nur die gelbe Raceline in Frage. Und aus der XT Kurbel mit 24-36-48 wurde eine Suntour mit 2fach Kettenblatt 20-37 mit Rockring. Die Bodenfreiheit dankt es, und ab 45 Sachen hilft sowieso die Schwerkraft mehr als das Mittreten.
Das war dann die beste Zeit für mein Serotta, danach setzen sich die intelligenteren Lebensformen (in Form eines Fullies) durch. Und so wandelte sich der Lebensraum, weg von Waldwegen und Trails, hin zu Asphalt. Stollen runter, Slicks rauf, damit war das Bike quasi kastriert ;-)
Naja, und im letzten Winter hieß es dann zeitweilig, runter von der Straße, rauf auf die Rolle. Und dann mußte auch der 150mm Vorbau einer Kombi aus kurzem Xtasy und der Braxxo Höhenverstellung weichen. Welch welche Anblick, welche Sünde! Doch praktikabel und auch im Alter gut zu fahren (Nein, nicht das Bike, ich!).
Gruß Kaivi

Anbei erstmal das Rad im Originalzustand, wer schlechte Nerven hat sollte die nächsten 2 Beiträge überspringen!


----------



## Kaivi (22. April 2003)

... und jetzt der mutierte Zustand...


----------



## Kaivi (22. April 2003)

... und die Detailansicht ...


----------



## odelay (22. April 2003)

ehrliche, schonungslose Selbstzerfleischung 

das ist Fertigmacher !


----------



## phatlizard (22. April 2003)

Super Beitrag Kaivi ... das hat Spass gemacht!!!

Das war geradezu klassischer Ferdischmacher vom Feinsten!

 

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (22. April 2003)

Aber das geilste ist ja wohl die Befestigung für den Computer auf dem Oberrohr

War der auf dem Lenker zu hoch, so dass du nicht mehr draufgucken konntest?

gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaivi (22. April 2003)

@ Koko

quatsch, bei 1.90m habe ich so ein Problem nicht! Eher schon das ich die mickrigen Zahlen auf dem Tacho so weit unten nicht lesen kann!
Aber zwecks der Verwendung auf der Rolle mußte der Aufnehmer ans Hinterrad, und dann reicht das Kabel nicht bis zum Vorbau! Verlängern habe ich schon mal probiert, die Sigma Kabel lassen sich mit meinen Mitteln nicht löten. Und zwei Lüsterklemmen wäre dann wohl mal wieder ein Thread wert, nicht?

Gruß Kaivi und gute Nacht!

PS: Ihr solltet mal erst das Rad sehen, wenn es auf der Rolle steht! Dann schraube ich den Lenker so weit nach hinten, daß er auf dem Vorbau aufliegt! Das sieht erst geil aus, habe leider kein Foto...


----------



## Beelzebub (22. April 2003)

für die gratulationen.ich weiss ich hab nen scheiss geschmack bei rädern aber nich bei meiner "oma" 
aber wer frech wird dem wird dieses passieren.......

geuß alex der siene meute abgespeist hat und voll fertig ist(blöder jägermeister)


----------



## ChBo (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das kann man ja löschen!
> ...



Hallo,

ich bin ein wenig im Fertigmacher rumgesurft, und habe eure Ideen wegen der "Teiledatenbank" gelesen..... ICh finde das ist eine riesen Idee und wollte die aufgreifen.

Ich weiss nicht, ob Ihr dass schon kennt, aber der Adfc  hat dort http://www.fa-technik.adfc.de/Hersteller/ eine Datenbank zu Schaltgruppen. Es fehlen je älter die Gruppen werden Bilder / Zeichnungen etc.  Ich habe schonmal mit einem von denen gemailt, die haben auch Interesse Foto's usw. die Ihnen fehlen. 

Ob die allerdings Bock und Webspace haben, eine richtige Datenbank für alle möglichen Anbauteile und Rahmen aufzubauen, kann ich nicht sagen. Müssste man mal abklären. 

Soviel zu meinen Gedanken, evtl. entwickelt sich ja ein "riesen" Online - (BIKE) Workshop  

Also denn, Grüße & Prost


----------



## realbiker (23. April 2003)

Anbei einige Bilder meiner zu verkaufenden Liebe ...  
















@ Phaty

Hast du meine mail wegen BIKE2BUILD bekommen ???


----------



## raymund (23. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaivi _
> *@ Koko
> 
> quatsch, bei 1.90m habe ich so ein Problem nicht! Eher schon das ich die mickrigen Zahlen auf dem Tacho so weit unten nicht lesen kann!
> ...



Womit lötest Du??
Ein Trittfrequenzgeber (Zubehör) hat übrigens ein längeres Kabel und die gleichen Kontakte.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## madbull (23. April 2003)

Ich stell's mal hier rein, auch wenn's eigentlich OT ist:

Heute 23:15 WDR: Michael Moore's "The Big One" (Der große Macher) als TV-Premiere. Infos hier.


----------



## odelay (23. April 2003)

fixed-gear-titan-cross-gepäckträger-porn:




das nenn ich eine Gepäcktasche!!


----------



## peppaman (23. April 2003)

@ madbull

danke danke danke 
für den programm-tip  

´sch gucke

und tschüss, schnell aus den bikeklamotten und noch duschen

peppaman


----------



## phatlizard (23. April 2003)




----------



## ibislover (23. April 2003)

@phaty

schau mal was da auf dem rahmen steht!  






gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *@phaty
> 
> schau mal was da auf dem rahmen steht!
> *



Ein würdiges Hemd für dieses Rad ... !


----------



## nino (23. April 2003)

Danke für den Tipp!

Da kann ich endlich mal wieder "vorsätzlich" glotzen - und das kommt echt selten vor in letzter Zeit.

mfG
Nino


----------



## odelay (24. April 2003)

Alarm !
Unsere Jugend (Kantenklatscher) macht sich kaputt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t53507.html 

wohin soll das führen?


----------



## phatlizard (24. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Alarm !
> Unsere Jugend (Kantenklatscher) macht sich kaputt.
> 
> wohin soll das führen? *



In eine Drop-freie Welt ... ! 

Aber Odelay alter Sachsen-Paule ... was hörste denn auch wieder Fremd(Feind)sender um solche Nachrichten zu verbreiten ... ???!!!!
Tstststs ...

phaty


----------



## odelay (24. April 2003)

Nah isch muss doch ahm Buhls dor Tseid bleibn

Sachsen-Paule nein, nein, nein
sei froh, dass ich nicht weiss welche abartigen Figuren im Saarland rumlaufen 

(mal abgesehen von Dir )


----------



## phatlizard (24. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *
> sei froh, dass ich nicht weiss welche abartigen Figuren im Saarland rumlaufen
> *



Oskar Lafontain, Heinz Becker, Erich Honecker und ich ... ! 

Das ist echt eine historische Leistung!
Naja zur Not kann ich immer noch meine französischen Wurzeln heranziehen - dann wird es nicht gar so schlimm ... !

phaty


----------



## lebaron (24. April 2003)

die heiligen hallen......jaja-........

gibbet da noch mehr stoff???

evtl. auch mal wieder andere hallen, matt chester, DK, syncr., und yeti hatten wir ja schon hat noch jemand andere bilderchens?


----------



## joe yeti (24. April 2003)

man is bei dennen clean!


respekt!!




 


joe


----------



## odelay (25. April 2003)

Bitte um Beachtung des folgenden Threads im Singlespeed-Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t53707.html 

da muss doch was zu machen sein!

Pete ist bald im Fernsehen,
Pete ist bald im Fernsehen,
Pete ist bald im Fernsehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *
> Pete ist bald im Fernsehen,
> Pete ist bald im Fernsehen,
> Pete ist bald im Fernsehen! *



Die GBBC PR-Maschinerie läuft wie geschmiert!
Wer wohnt im Einzugsbereich des Hessischen Rundfunks und kann sowas gleich über den Computer aufnehmen????
Oder wie immer das geht - was weiss ich von Digitalisierung ... !

phaty


----------



## dubbel (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wer ... kann sowas gleich über den Computer aufnehmen????
> Oder wie immer das geht - was weiss ich von Digitalisierung ... !
> *



eben. 

im klassik-forum wäre es eher angebracht, das ganze abends am kaminfeuer zu erzählen. 
neumodischer kram...


----------



## Sylvester (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wer wohnt im Einzugsbereich des Hessischen Rundfunks und kann sowas gleich über den Computer aufnehmen????
> ...




...ganz klar ein fall für zappe


----------



## phatlizard (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *
> 
> 
> ...ganz klar ein fall für zappe  *



Ich hab da technisch erhebliche Nachteile!


----------



## ZeFlo (25. April 2003)

.... ein schönes amerikanisches garagentor  ......  






1981 Trek frame and fork 
-really messed up headset that needs to be replaced 
-Scott bar-tape(second handed from a garbage bike) 
-bontrager stem 
-Wright Leatehr saddle 
-105 pedals 
-dura ace CRANK! (left side is a SR arm) 
-Ruby 80s 130mm BMX race gear 
-Ritchey Koolstop pads 
-wierd canti lever 
-stem adapter 
-reflective sidewall 700x35c transworld sprint tires 
-Hutchison 700x25c slicks for when the streets clean up 
-Schwinn exercise bike track cog, there exactly the same as track 
    specific cogs! Even the hubs too! 
-cool wheels 

und dann erst die parts "kraaaass" würde meine tochter sagen.  

sogehtsogareintrekdurch
flo


----------



## phatlizard (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *.... ein schönes amerikanisches garagentor  ......
> 
> *



... und dazu noch in Orgianlgrösse hier gepostet !  

Wer sich gerne mal Vintage Rennräder von Trek anschauen möchte:

Vintage TREK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (25. April 2003)

Greasy Pete Fernsehstar  

guter Beitrag das

nur der einleitende Moderator "moderne Mountainbikes haben 18 Gänge" ist ne Nuss

Peter hat die Sache würdig vertreten


----------



## phatlizard (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *der einleitende Moderator "moderne Mountainbikes haben 18 Gänge" ist ne Nuss
> *



Na wie Retro ist denn das??? Der HR wieder mal seiner Zeit weit vorraus!


----------



## Greasy Pete (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> * Greasy Pete Fernsehstar
> 
> guter Beitrag das
> ...


Danke für die Blumen....

Am besten war ja, da kahm so ein Freizeitradler mit einem ca.10 Jahre alten Giant Cadex incl. XTR Teilen und SID Gabel (Lenkwinkel= 65° !). Mann beachte auch die legere Freizeitkleidung . Der musste dann auch gleich mal Singlespeed fahren und wurde sogar zu seinem ersten Eindruck interviewt. 




Schade, dass sie dass nicht mehr gesendet haben . Dann ist der Stijn auch noch in der Burg ein bisschen ala Hans Rey rumgeturnt, aber ich glaube da ist er ganz froh dass sie das nicht gesendet haben .

Gruß  Peter


----------



## lebaron (25. April 2003)

mann mann mann....da is man mal kurz nicht da werden hier gleich hollywoodstars egboren....

wer hat denn das nun digital????


----------



## lebaron (25. April 2003)

..........the luckiest kid in town ? ? ? ? ?

the one with a salsa kiddie bike


ohhhhhh gott muss das balg happy sein


----------



## phatlizard (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *..........the luckiest kid in town ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> the one with a salsa kiddie bike
> ...


*

Das Kind ist mitlerweile 18 ... quasi ein Baron aus Petaluma!

Die Geschichte wurde ja mal von einem schweizer Fachblatt dahingehend aufgebracht, dass Mr Shafer jr. damit Miss Bontrager jr besuchen fährt - aber ich glaube 80 Meilen inklusive die Überqueerung der Golden Gate Bridge wären dann wohl doch etwas heftig!

phaty*


----------



## rasaldul (25. April 2003)

wie sich das wohl fährt?

p.s.: gabel steht zum verkauf, interessiert wahrscheinlich eh keinen......


----------



## lebaron (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *wie sich das wohl fährt?
> 
> p.s.: gabel steht zum verkauf, interessiert wahrscheinlich eh keinen...... *



der untergang der titanic kann kaum schlimmer gewesen sein


----------



## rasaldul (25. April 2003)

hier sieht man´s noch besser, tippe so auf 63°


----------



## phatlizard (25. April 2003)

Marc ich hab gerade gesehen, dass Du jetzt Deinen Hauptwohnsitz nach Massachusetts verlegt hast - glaub mir in dem Kaff willst Du nicht wohnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (25. April 2003)

fast richtig. ein kleiner randbezirk von somerville ist jetzt zu mir gezogen - der stadtkern ist nachwievor in dresden bei tho  

p.s.: schau mal in mein profil das zitat unter dem foto dürfte dir bekannt vorkommen  und spiegelt in etwa auch meine (subjektive) meinung wieder


----------



## phatlizard (25. April 2003)

Das Monster-T-Shirt von FAT CITY - hat das jemand ... ?


----------



## phatlizard (26. April 2003)

Bastelarbeiten für Rückenkranke!


----------



## lebaron (26. April 2003)

wer dachte ein cielo de merlin geht nimmer edler hat sich geschnitten.....


VOLLGRAVUR ist angesagt kinners...CYRENE:


----------



## phatlizard (26. April 2003)

... des Merlins nimmt man dann den folgenden Reifen ...


----------



## lebaron (26. April 2003)

........die retro welle schwappt weiter ....

unaufhaltsam durch die landen...sie macht nicht mal halt vor........


dem 4. buchstaben des alphabets in 5facher ausführung,

was soll das fragt ihr euch???!!!???

sehet selbst und staunet

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t53943.html


----------



## phatlizard (26. April 2003)




----------



## HeldDerArbeit (26. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *........die retro welle schwappt weiter ....
> 
> unaufhaltsam durch die landen...sie macht nicht mal halt vor........
> ...




Als die DX aktuell war, haben die alle noch an Mammis Brust gesaugt und mit ihren Windeln gespielt.
Dich nehm´ich mal von jeder Alterskritik aus Basti.
Du bist der Teile-Held und weißt es besser aber unqualifizierte Aussagen, wie diese:

"was ich da so da kannst auch STX nehmen wenn dir das design gefällt und die bekommt man noch"


Da fällt mir echt nix ein.
Vielleicht müssen wir hier einen Aufnahmetest einführen?!


----------



## phatlizard (26. April 2003)

Gott weiss ich mag keine ebay-postings ... !

Aber da hat echt einer was neues erfunden, der verkauft eine Cannondale Sattelstütze mit einem RAHMEN dran ... ! 

Verdient immerhin Respekt! 

phaty
Stell Dir vor Bayern wird Meister - and nobody cares ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (26. April 2003)

nur krass vor allem old europa!

respekt!!!


----------



## phatlizard (26. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *nur krass vor allem old europa!
> 
> respekt!!!
> ...



Fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass einige kleine Korrekturen an diesem Flyer von Itz gemacht wurden! Die Englische Version war einfach so nicht hinzunehmen - wie zum Beispiel das falsche DATUM!!!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (26. April 2003)

Aber wir nehmen die Flanke weiter östlich

Gruß Koko


----------



## whoa (27. April 2003)

schigge bremsen.. 







@ marc
du monster!


----------



## DerAlex (27. April 2003)

Thetford aus den bekannten Gründen ohne Alex.
Da hilft das offizielle Ende am 1. Mai auch nix.
Dabei hatte ich deshalb schon vor 2 oder 3 Monaten Urlaub beantragt (und erhalten).
Immerhin, eine Woche Woche später ist bei mir in der Nähe ein neuer Uphill.


----------



## rob (27. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *schigge bremsen*



danke whoa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (27. April 2003)

berliner studentenbude? 

meiner einer freut sich schon wie'n kleines kind auf donnerstag..


----------



## peppaman (27. April 2003)

hey ihr singlespeeder !

schaut doch mal nach nebenan. da hab ich ne frage reingestelt....


wenn keiner antwortet, gibt´s auch keine c´dale-scans


----------



## andy1 (27. April 2003)

Spocht iss mocht


----------



## phatlizard (27. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *hey ihr singlespeeder !
> 
> schaut doch mal nach nebenan. da hab ich ne frage reingestelt....
> ...



Da gibt es noch was viel geileres im SSp-Forum - jemand hätte gerne erklärt was so abgeht!
Was soll Singlespeed? - das könnte witzig werden ...!

phaty


----------



## Greasy Pete (27. April 2003)

Hallo,

ich komm grad von der Spezi (Spezialradmesse)in Germersheim. Also wenn ihr mal skurile Fahrzeuge sehen wollt, dann fahrt da nächstes Jahr mal hin.

Ich benutz jetzt einfach mal den Fertigmacher um euch ein paar "Eindrücke" zu zeigen (Hoffe ihr habt DSL !):




typisches Fahrzeug dass da so vor der Halle rumsteht....  





Das Vorderrad!!!!!





Im ausgeklappten Zustand fährt das Ding sogar......





In der Halle gab es natürlich jede Menge "edles" zu bestaunen, wie diese Pilotenkanzel ganz aus Alu 





Und probefahren musste ich natürlich unbedingt auch mal etwas,aber mit Filius.

Schönen Sonntag noch,

Peter


----------



## Kokopelli (27. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *(Hoffe ihr habt DSL !):
> *



   

NEIN!


----------



## andy1 (27. April 2003)

@Pete:

das Eine ist dann wohl ein Alleweder ohne Unfallschaden ?
gibts da auch eine Vollansicht ? (büdde*


----------



## phatlizard (27. April 2003)

Weil ihr doch so gerne Titan-Starr-Gabeln anlechzt ... !

Diese ist von OX Brand Bikes! 

Der Rahmen ist ein 29"-Sycip!


----------



## joe yeti (27. April 2003)

kauf das raven schnell, dann haben wir was zu werfen!

joe


----------



## DerAlex (27. April 2003)

Danke für die Titangabel!
Falsches Herstellerland!

Habe aber meinem alten Scanner noch ältere Sachen verpasst:
Wer errät den Hersteller der Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAlex (27. April 2003)

Coladosenrahmen


----------



## DerAlex (27. April 2003)

Bergziegele


----------



## DerAlex (27. April 2003)

Wer diese Kurbel hat und gerade klamm ist, oder jemanden kennt, oder jemanden kennt, der was weiss - tja dann muss ich meinen US Boykott leider mal kurz aussetzen...


----------



## DerAlex (27. April 2003)

Betthupfer (das waren noch Zeiten...)


----------



## DerAlex (27. April 2003)

Hoppla, Bild vergessen.


----------



## MacB (27. April 2003)

eher "Bettkotzerl" .... 

oh mein Gott - wie soll ich danach schlafen ...

CU
Mac


----------



## whoa (27. April 2003)

@ jeroen
ich tippe auf towsen?!





komm grad vom im dreck spielen, besser dreck fressen..
..und so sieht das aus wenn man nich fahren kann. 

na jungz was stimmt hier nicht..


----------



## Hoerni (28. April 2003)

interessiert doch keinen - wo bleiben die äkschnbilder von danach??  zeig mal die kantenklatscherpics!!!!


----------



## ibislover (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> na jungz was stimmt hier nicht..  *



ganz klar, du hast keine hörnchen montiert!    

gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (28. April 2003)

@ Hoerni
die kommen morgen.. bin jetzt zu müde.. 

@ phil
100 punkte für den durchblick..


----------



## odelay (28. April 2003)

ist das ein Sattel oder eine Banane


----------



## yo gomez (28. April 2003)

...Das Rad ist zu sauber!


----------



## DerAlex (28. April 2003)

Gabel ist von One-Off.

100 Punkte an freakforti


----------



## phatlizard (28. April 2003)

... darf ja jetzt schon die 2004 Dura-Ace-Version fahren!

10fach ... dann ist die 30Gang XTR-Gruppe ja auch nicht mehr fern ...






30Fu©kingSpeeds???

Die Kurbel ist allerdings mächtig!






Naja und der Lackierer hat auch einen guten Job gemacht - für'n Rennrad ... !!!


----------



## peppaman (28. April 2003)

na das sieht ja mal wieder nach einer kurbel-achs-einheit aus...


bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich mir optiktechnsich nicht lieber ne neue xtr ans rennrad schraben würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. April 2003)

Was mich wirklich interessieren würde, wäre, wie der Chris King Steuersatz an das Rad kommt! Am Geld kann es kaum gelegen haben ... ob da der Meister einfach mal sagt: "I am the best - I want the best ... !" 
In jedem Fall eher peinlich für Shimano!


----------



## phatlizard (28. April 2003)

*DIE BERLINER MAUER! *


----------



## Greasy Pete (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Was mich wirklich interessieren würde, wäre, wie der Chris King Steuersatz an das Rad kommt! Am Geld kann es kaum gelegen haben ... ob da der Meister einfach mal sagt: "I am the best - I want the best ... !"
> In jedem Fall eher peinlich für Shimano!
> *




...Shimano baut doch gar keine Ahead Steuersätze. Dann müssten sie ja Diacompe Geld bezahlen für jefden Steuersatz.....

Ausserdem fährt in USA jedes Fahrrad das über 1500$ kostet einen Chris King (oder schonmal überlegt warum sich in USA kein Integrated  durchsetzt? Weil es von C.K. kein integrated gibt!hehe..).

Gruß Petrus 
..der auch hofft dass es sowas nie von Chris King geben wird


----------



## Greasy Pete (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *@Pete:
> 
> das Eine ist dann wohl ein Alleweder ohne Unfallschaden ?
> ...



Hmmm, na gut, meinst Du das da?





wobei das:





auch fein ist  

Aber ich höre jetzt lieber auf, bevor mich die Fittnessfahrer hier rausprügeln, nur weil ich das Fahrrad auch als Verkehrsmittel sehe....  (just kidding)

Gruß Petrus
(Ja Ihr merkt schon, ich habe Feierabend)


----------



## ibislover (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> ..der auch hofft dass es sowas nie von Chris King geben wird *



naja, sowas in der art machen sie schon!  

http://www.chrisking.com/headsets/hds_perdido.html


gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab nicht gewusst, dass die so hinter dem Mond sind! Sollten die allerdings für die 2004er Dura-Ace keinen Ahead bauen??? Das kann doch fast nicht sein ...!
Wobei Dein Argument dass da eh CKs draufkommen natürlich auch was für sich hat!

Nieder mit dem Integrierten Ding ... !

phaty


----------



## lebaron (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> Ausserdem fährt in USA jedes Fahrrad das über 1500$ kostet einen Chris King (oder schonmal überlegt warum sich in USA kein Integrated  durchsetzt? Weil es von C.K. kein integrated gibt!hehe..).
> *



schon mal was vom chris king perdido gehört?


----------



## lebaron (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> naja, sowas in der art machen sie schon!
> ...


mist phil war schneller


----------



## joe yeti (28. April 2003)

ich lach mich tod!

die eisenschweine fahren jetzt cd !!

das is der brüller!!!

was werfen wir dann el oder das rad ??

el wehe du zeihst dir cd klamoten an!


----------



## Kokopelli (28. April 2003)

.........FC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............

Nie mehr zweite Liga...nie mehr, nie mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das muß jetzt mal raus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Koko ist fix und alle!!!

   

Wir steigen auf und Bayer ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (28. April 2003)

also männers jetzt kommt das wahrscheinlich off-topicste posting das ich jemals gemacht habe....

es ist ein auftrag ...ein auftrag an die googlisten und allesfinder

vorn weg eine kleine geschichte

im metallica video zu nothing else matters trägt james hetfield am ende des videos ein shirt auf dem ein "bild" ist und der schriftzug "the four horsemen".

da ja metallica auch einen gleichnamigen titel haben, dachte ich bisher, dass dies ein self-made shirt von james ist oder aber das rarste fan shirt der welt.

ich habe jetzt mehrere jahre danach gesucht.

in all der zeit bin ich aber NIE darauf gekommen, dass das ja auch eine andere band sein kann. TJA und so ist es dann auch, die erleuchtung kam in einem metallica forum.

es handelt sich also um eine band, diese hat 2 alben und eine ep aufgenommen, zu jedem album findet man bilder außer zu der ep..nagut ich habe das bild schon gefunden und es ist auch das auf dem shirt nur hat es miese qualität und ich würde gerne ein vernünftiges bild haben um davon ein shirt machen zu lassen....

KÖNNT IHR MIR HELFEN????

ich habe jetzt 4 stunden gegoogelt und gemacht und getan...NIX da

....bis auf das hier und das ist wie gesgat das einzige







wer von euch kann mir mit meiner shirtdruckerei-bildsuche behilflich sein...????

hilft mir keiner muss ich leider springen


----------



## phatlizard (28. April 2003)

Uphill Kantenklatschen ... ! Respekt ....


----------



## lebaron (28. April 2003)

ach ja zur google hilfe der sänger heist frank starr mit doppel "R", allem anschein nach scheint es die band nimmer zu geben


----------



## phatlizard (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ich habe jetzt 4 stunden gegoogelt und gemacht und getan...NIX da
> *



Ich darf an dieser Stelle einmal Robin Williams in "Good Morning Vietnam" zitieren:

"Ich habe noch jemanden getroffen, der es so nötig hatte einen geblasen zu bekommen wie sie, Sir!"

An alle Potsdammer und Süd-Berliner (ach nee die mag Basti nicht!) ... naja dann alle Brandelburger in der Umgebung von Potsdam (ach egal wenn es sein muss auch die in Meck-Pomm!) - Basti braucht eine Frau! Das ist hier ganz offensichtlich!
Also schickt Eure Cousinen, Schwestern, Geigelehrerinnen, Pferdepflegerinnen und Avon-Beraterinnen an den Start!

Wer Basti eine Date verschafft, bekommt ein Foto von Joe Breeze auf dem Breezer No. 2 mit orginal Unterschrift! Der vollzogene Beischlaf ist nicht notwendig um den Preis zu gewinnen!
Aber wer seine Frau schickt wird wegen Begünstigung zur Prostituion angezeigt!
Koko such schon mal den Gesetzestext raus ... !

phaty

P.S.: Siehste Basti für Dich tu ich alles!!!


----------



## eL (28. April 2003)

Ja der Kader fährt überdurchschnittlich viel CD  weil es einfach klasse räder sind musste einfach mal gesagt werden 
@joe
logo zieh ich absofort nurnoch CD bikeklamotten an und das cannondaletatto unter der achsel is eh klar )

und zum tossen....hmmmm lass mich mal überlegen.......damit es nicht zu leicht wird .....tossen wir einfach DICH  sonst könnte es ja jeder......seit wann sind sachen die es lohnt zu tun leicht??


----------



## lebaron (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wer Basti eine Date verschafft, bekommt ein Foto von Joe Breeze auf dem Breezer No. 2 mit orginal Unterschrift! Der vollzogene Beischlaf ist nicht notwendig um den Preis zu gewinnen!*



GEIL...da besorg ich mir doch schnell selber ne alte




> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *P.S.: Siehste Basti für Dich tu ich alles!!! *



weis ich doch mein großer.........hoffentlich gibbet bald auch mal news...von...naja....VON DA...eben



@all

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILFEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## phatlizard (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> GEIL...da besorg ich mir doch schnell selber ne alte *



Mitglieder der SOKO-KOKO dürfen bei diesem Preisauschreiben nicht mitmachen ... !
Ausserdem wenn Du Dir endlich mal selbst eine suchen würdeste, anstatt am Computer zu sitzen und T-shirts zu jagen, dann müsste ich nicht anfangen, meine Schatzkiste zu plündern!

phaty


----------



## odelay (28. April 2003)

aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das Leben:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2725631280&category=30746


----------



## Kokopelli (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Mitglieder der SOKO-KOKO dürfen bei diesem Preisauschreiben nicht mitmachen ... !
> *



Och Männo!!!

Irgendeine hätte ich für Basti sicher übrig

A-U-F-S-T-I-E-G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Och Männo!!!
> 
> Irgendeine hätte ich für Basti sicher übrig
> *



Basti nimmt doch nix wo du schon dran warst ... !!! Naja vielleicht aber wir wollen den Jung doch nicht mit einer Wessi-Tussi verschrecken!

Eine Peggy für Basti bitte - okay ne Jaqueline geht auch ... !

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Basti nimmt doch nix wo du schon dran warst ... !!! Naja vielleicht aber wir wollen den Jung doch nicht mit einer Wessi-Tussi verschrecken!
> ...



Ich hätte da eine Tanja aus Chemnitz...die kriegt er aber nicht! Die ist noch für mich

Phaty, du kennst sie aus Erzählungen...Hotelfachfrau aus dem Hyatt in Köln....

....womit wir wieder beim Thema wären: Aufstieg 2003!!!


----------



## phatlizard (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Hotelfachfrau aus dem Hyatt in Köln....
> *



In der Gegend kenn ich nur das Savoy in Bonn ... !  

phaty


----------



## whoa (28. April 2003)

@ koko
<singing>
ihr seid kölner, asoziale kölner, ihr schlaft unter brücken, oder in der bahnhofsmission.. 
</singing>
sei froh dass ich grad mit wichtegerem beschäftigt bin.. sonst gäb's saures..


----------



## realbiker (29. April 2003)

Ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass in letzter Zeit sehr viele von diese schicken Bikes bei dem Auktionshaus mit E verkauft werden ???  
















Wären die nicht so schön .... *träum*


----------



## Kokopelli (29. April 2003)

Na na, das sind aber Treks mit Bontrager-Aufklebern.

Gab's so auch mit den Geschmäckern Gary Fisher und Klein

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (29. April 2003)

Weiss eigentlich jemand ob alte Fisher Bikes aus Stahl von Gary selber oder von jemanden anderen gefertigt wurden ??? 

Trotzdem gefallen sie mir nicht schlecht ..


----------



## Jeroen (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *Weiss eigentlich jemand ob alte Fisher Bikes aus Stahl von Gary selber oder von jemanden anderen gefertigt wurden ???
> 
> Trotzdem gefallen sie mir nicht schlecht ..   *




Glaub nicht das Gary selber jemals ein Rahmen gebaut hat, aber ich kann mir irren.. Das Mt. Tam aus 1983 von mein Kumpel ist jedenfalls durch Tom Teesdale gefertigt. Tom hat die meisten GF Mt. Tam's in dieser Zeit gefertigt.. das ist was ich sicher weiss..


----------



## cdeger (29. April 2003)

... da hat Jeroen "hat was verpasst" van den Niederlanden völlig recht: Gary war und ist ein verdammt schneller Radfahrer. Und hatte schon früh viele gute Ideen - z.B. die, eine Kettenschaltung samt 3fach-Kurbel an seinen Clunker zu schrauben.

Aber mit Löten und Schweißen hatte er noch nie was an der Mütze. So ging der erste Auftrag seiner Firma "Mountain Bike" an einen gewissen Tom Ritchey, seines Zeichens begabter Rahmenlöter vor dem Herrn ...


----------



## phatlizard (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> Aber mit Löten und Schweißen hatte er noch nie was an der Mütze. So ging der erste Auftrag seiner Firma "Mountain Bike" an einen gewissen Tom Ritchey, seines Zeichens begabter Rahmenlöter vor dem Herrn ...
> *



Ausnahmsweise mal nicht zum Klugschei$$ern sondern damit es historisch korrekt bleibt, die Firma hiess "Mountain Bike*s*".
Was ich in dem Zusammenhang erwähnenswert finde, ist, daß sich die Herren den Namen nicht schützen liessen! Alleine davon könnten sie heute vortrefflich leben!

phaty


----------



## cdeger (29. April 2003)

... dann setze ich eben noch hinzu, dass ein Herr Charles Kelly auch zu "Mountain Bikes" gehörte. Ansonsten war er der erste Bike-Journalist aller Zeiten - und hinterher wieder Roadie bei Rockbands ...


fattireflyerverpasser


----------



## Jeroen (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ausnahmsweise mal nicht zum Klugschei$$ern sondern damit es historisch korrekt bleibt, die Firma hiess "Mountain Bikes".
> ...




Hmm.. und schon wieder so weit mein 'knowledge' reicht.. hätte das damit zu tun das die Leute beim patent-buro (oder dort woh man nahme schützen lasst) die nahme 'mountain bikes'  zu algemein gefunden haben.... weiss nicht ganz sicher woher ich das habe... steht mir bei das ich das auf Joe B.'s website oder auf mtnhalloffame.com gelesen habe....


----------



## joe yeti (29. April 2003)

wir werden sehen!

ein jahr gebe ich dem 1 fc k


  


und sage nur ole ole vfb !!


joe


----------



## Jeroen (29. April 2003)

Von mir -der junge unwissende- ein Frage an Euch die viel wissen...:

Auf mein Kumpel's Mt. Tam ist ein original dealer-sticker drauf... 'Fat Tire Trading Post'  aus Fairfax... Ich kann im Netz nicht viel mehr davon finden... war das der Laden von Gary...Erik und Don Koski....?? Oder...?


----------



## phatlizard (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *... dann setze ich eben noch hinzu, dass ein Herr Charles Kelly auch zu "Mountain Bikes" gehörte. Ansonsten war er der erste Bike-Journalist aller Zeiten - und hinterher wieder Roadie bei Rockbands ...
> 
> 
> fattireflyerverpasser *



Und ich hab auch noch einen Fehler gemacht!!

Man schreibt den Firmennamen nämlich zusammen "MountainBikes" - jetzt passt es wieder ...!
Kleine Anektode am Rande, als Gary Charly 1983 ausbezahlt hat, gab es für die Firmenanteile 2.300 US$ und einen Apple Computer!

@Jeroen: beinahe richtig! Es war aber so, dass der Anwalt von Gary Fisher beim Patentamt Mist gebaut hat! Als es um den "Verwendungszweck" der Mountainbikes ging, hat er falsch geantwortet! Der Name ist wirklich zu allgemein gehalten, hätte er einfach gesagt, es ist ein Fantasie-Name und man kann damit auch auf der Strasse fahren, hätten sie den Namen eintragen lassen können - so aber haben sie es auf "Mountain use only" angemeldet, und es wurde abgelehnt, da der Name den tatsächlichen Verwendungszweck ausdrückt und somit kann man den Namen nicht schützen! 
In jedem Fall ... dumm gelaufen!

"Fat Tire Trading Post" ist mir total unbekannt! Der Laden der Koski Brothers hiess COVE BIKE SHOP und war auch nicht in Fairfax sondern in Tiburon!

phaty
Fat Tire Flyer Leser


----------



## rasaldul (29. April 2003)

and the porn award goes to.........................trimble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (29. April 2003)

COVE BIKE SHOP gibts auch in Nord Vancouver am Fusse des Grouse Mountain....


----------



## lebaron (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *COVE BIKE SHOP gibts auch in Nord Vancouver am Fusse des Grouse Mountain.... *


sorry aber der hat mit denen nix zu tun, der gehört zur gleichnamigen kantenklatscher firma COVE


----------



## phatlizard (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *COVE BIKE SHOP gibts auch in Nord Vancouver am Fusse des Grouse Mountain.... *



Man heute darf ich ja mal richtig klugschei$$ern ... ! Die zwei Läden haben nicht viel miteinander zu tun - nur ein bisschen ...!

Interview mit Doug Lefavor "The Deep Cove Bike Shop" Vancouver

There's always been one piece of mountain bike history that I've been confused about, or at least not clear on: The Cove Bike Shop vs. The Deep Cove Bike shop. Same thing? Different? They both seem to have some renown as the first mountain bike shop, but what's the story?

Well, bein' that it's day five for me here in Vegas and I've had just about enough of the product and the walkin' and the hand shakes and the "lighter, stiffer, stronger, better" routine, I just parked myself for a little while and got the Cove vs. Deep Cove story from one of mountain biking's most legendary characters.

I found myself getting to the bottom of it with the good doctor hisself, Doug "Dr. Dew" Lefavor, the founder of the Deep Cove bike shop (which is in the North Vancouver hamlet of the same name) and one the men who still puts the soul into each and every Kona bike. You've seen the guy in the ads, the one with the young, unendingly happy face and kooky pose. The rain coat and galoshes. The pervert-on-a-holiday lookin' guy (and I mean that in the best way possible).

Well, as it turns out, they're two different shops: The Cove and The Deep Cove. The former was started and owned by the Koski family in Tiburon, California, just north of the Golden Gate bridge, and is widely known as the first mountain bike shop. The Deep Cove was indeed started by Dr. Dew in 1980 and, as he tells it, was the first all mountain bike shop in Canada.

Like most people who jumped into mountain biking in the early days, Dew's introduction to off-road riding was a pure chance, love-at-first-sight encounter. "I saw some guys riding (in the Canadian Rockies) and as soon as I saw that bike I went right home and got a plane ticket and flew down to San Francisco. I remember it clearly, there I was riding a skateboard through the Cove and I saw my mom and I said "I'm goin' to buy a bike, see ya in a few days.'"

So Dew flew to San Francisco and made his way north over the span of the Golden Gate and turned up in what was then the hub of the exploding mountain biking scene in the US. "I thought I was just going to walk in and buy a bike and be on my way home, but when I went into the Cove they told me it'd be a week before they'd have one together for me. So, I was stayin' down the road in Sausilito and it was kinda expensive so the Koski's dad said to me "Maybe my son can loan you a sleeping bag and you can stay out at the hostel (in the Marin Headlands)."

As it turned out, the son, Don Koski, not only loaned Dew a sleeping bag, but gave him a spot to sleep and, the following morning, put him on an impossible-to-come-by nickel-plated Koski Trailmaster and Dew headed west to Mount Tamalpias for his first-ever mountain bike ride. "Yeah, Don just gave me the bike and told me to come back at about six and he'd show me around the shop, so off I went. I've got goose bumps to my bumhole just thinkin' about it, buddy. It was like listening to Elton John music in the 70's or something. I ended up spending the whole week with Don and Eric (Koski) just riding. I hung out and had the time of my life, I just couldn't have met better people. I've got a fond memory of those guys, those old Marin guys, they'd just go out and ride in jeans and boots and they'd have a gallon of water in their backpacks."

After spending about a week in Marin County, riding with the people who were then breaking ground in a new sport, Dew headed back to his North Vancouver hometown with a bike of his own - a chrome plated Cook Brothers cruiser with Sturmey-Archer hubs, Magura bars and levers, and a Brooks saddle that he paid a total of $750 for. "I woulda spent more, but that was all I could get. I mean you could never really get a TrailMaster."

It might not have been the first mountain bike in Canada, not by a long shot, but it did lead to the first mountain bike specialty shop north of the border. "All my friends were goin' off over it when I got home, but all the bike shops I took it to thought it was a fad, they weren't into it, so my mom said that I should just open a shop and start selling 'em myself."

So, in the summer of 1980, he started the shop in his idyllic little hometown just outside Vancouver with $7,000 in cash. His first trip was back down to California to pick up a load of inventory, hard-to-come-by gems like Cook Brothers Cruisers, Pro Cruisers from Mert Lawwill and components like Atom hubs and TA cranks from Specialized, who would introduce the Stumpjumper the following year. Although he couldn't get the frames directly from Schwinn, Dew would also pick up King Sting frames from a regular old bike shop in Santa Barbara.

"I was goin' to school, taking classes in film and then my life just came to a stop because the shop was going so crazy. It was growth just straight up - people just couldn't get enough. As we drove into the Cove with a load of new stuff it was like a parade of people picking parts out of the truck and just bonin' out over them. We were all about mountain bikes only. We would spend five days a week, six hours a day just putting together bikes and sending 'em out the door. Guys used to fly into Deep Cove in sea planes, guys from logging camps up north and they'd grab their bikes and fly out. It was un-be-leive-able."

The Deep Cove grew quickly and, in the early 80's, Dewy claims it was the biggest Ritchey dealer in the world and, at one point, Specialized's fourth biggest account - all from a little bike shop that's still kickin' today. From there on up through the start of Kona and into today, the story of Dewy's life twists and turns more times than a walkway through a Vegas casino. So I'll just go ahead and save that for another time, like day five of next year's show.

-Mark Ridey (Mountain Bike USA)


----------



## Lowrider (29. April 2003)

Danke Phaty, toller Beitrag.... 

Wenn mal eine Reise nach B.C. Vancouver anfällt, nicht vergessen denn Shop zu Besuchen


----------



## Jeroen (29. April 2003)

Habe das stück eher gelesen jah, schön jah..

was mir immer noch ärgert.. ist das ich noch niemals so ein Koski Trailmaster gesehen habe... also das original.. das Ti version das im letzten Jahr 2000 noch durch Steve Potts geschweisst wurde.. kenne ich.. aber nicht die altere....

Hat niemand Bilder/info's dazu?? Koski selber reagiert nicht auf emails


----------



## Steinhummer (29. April 2003)

@phaty:

Geile Story - danke! 


FERTISCHMACHER IS NOT DEAD - IT JUST SMELLS FUNNY!!!

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (29. April 2003)

Das "da-will-ich-hin-Bild" der Woche ... !


----------



## DerAlex (30. April 2003)

seufz - das kann ich nicht fahren!


----------



## ibislover (30. April 2003)

gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. April 2003)

Dann solltest Du aber auch gleich die Bike-Sammlung des Porsche-Fahrers zeigen ... !

Einzeln kennt ihr die Dinger schon, die hab ich Euch schon öfter um die Ohren geschlagen!
Für die Sammlung gibt es auch einen Porsche!


----------



## Beelzebub (30. April 2003)

hab gestern "live" wieder ne geile kantenklatscheraktion erlebt und wollte das euch nicht vorenthalten.

kommt der typ mit seinem neuen rahmen bei uns an und wollte die steuersatzschalen einpressen lassen uuuund " tretlagergewinde mus nachgeschnitten werden weils innenlager geht nicht rein" des war so zur hälfte eingeschraubt.

kuck ich mir des ding an und was muss ich sehen:erstmal wars schief drinnen und natürlich das patronenlager mit der rechten linksgewinde seite versucht links reinzuschrauben.aua aua aua.
was für eine jugend
 
tja so schnell kann man seinen 1600,-  rahmen verhunzen

gruß alex


----------



## realbiker (30. April 2003)

Kann mir jemand sagen was das für eine Kurbel ist auf dem Bike oben? Leider hab ich kein besseres Foto!  






Danke!


----------



## realbiker (30. April 2003)

Hab grad auf der 97er Homepage folgendes Bild gefunden ... man beachte den Hintergrund!


----------



## whoa (30. April 2003)

..mit so 'ner aktion kann ich auch dienen.. 

also ich rolle am sonntag so hinter hoerni den trail entlang.. jedenfalls liegt plötzlich ein baum quer über dem trail, aber noch so dass man ohne jegliche probs drunter durch kommt. hoerni drunter durch, ich hinterher.. da war's auch schon zu spät. 
da der olle baum ja so hoch über dem trail lag hab ich einfach nur meinen kopf etwas runtergenommen.. plötzlich ein schlag und schmerzen im lendenbereich.. 
was war passiert? ich idiot hatte nich bedacht dass ich ja noch einen recht hoch bauenden rucksack auf hatte. dieser erwischte jedenfalls sauber den baum, so dass es mich mit schwung in den sattel haute.. klassischer nussknacker. 
naja, es kam aber noch dümmer..
kurz zuvor hatte die sonne sich ein wenig zurückgezogen, so dass ich meine sonnenbrille in den rucksack gepackt hatte.. an welcher stelle sie genau verpackt war dürft ihr euch denken. ich hoffe der optiker kann da noch was retten, ansonsten muss ich mir wohl noch nachträglich in den ar$ch beißen.


----------



## olli (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *Weiss eigentlich jemand ob alte Fisher Bikes aus Stahl von Gary selber oder von jemanden anderen gefertigt wurden ???
> 
> Trotzdem gefallen sie mir nicht schlecht ..   *



@Lucas

Ein wenig Geduld noch, dann bekommst Du die Pläne! Diese sind von der Firma ANLEN, die die Fisher Bikes geschweißt hat. Du kannst die Dinger ja dann in Kleinserie nachfertigen ;-)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. April 2003)

Du fährst bestimmt auch mit den Bikes auf dem Autodach in die Garage ... !


----------



## chorge (30. April 2003)

Mein "tolles" MB-4 von damals....


----------



## chorge (30. April 2003)

und hier noch ein MB-3 auf Tour....
Man beachte die tolle Jacke!!!


----------



## chorge (30. April 2003)

Gleiche Jacke, gleiche Hose (herrlich) - aber Klein Pinnacle....


----------



## chorge (30. April 2003)

...


----------



## phatlizard (30. April 2003)

Und all das hast Du für ein NICOLAI aufgegeben ... ???


----------



## chorge (30. April 2003)

Tja, stell Dur vor... inzwischen habe ich sogar das Attitude, was auf meiner HP noch drauf ist auch verkauft und schiebe ein zweites Helius mit 14,5Kg durch die Gegend... Sorry, bei aller liebe zu den Klassikern, aber die Fullies fahren sich definitiv besser!! Bei dem MB-3 ist der Rahmen gebrochen, beim MB-4 waren die U-Brake Sockel schief angeschweißt, das Pinnacle war in 20" zu klein, die alten Kleins gab es ja leider nu in 20"... Das 21" Attitude von 96 war zwar geil, und noch echt mit integ. Tretlager - aber wenn man mal ein gutes Fully gewohnt ist... Man wird halt älter...

Aber im Prinzip ist es schon ne Schande - das geb ich ja zu!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chorge _
> *
> Aber im Prinzip ist es schon ne Schande - das geb ich ja zu!!!!! *



Nun, da Du geständig bist, wollen wir das nochmal durchgehen lassen ... !
Nur gut, dass bei Nicolai nie was bricht ... !  Da fährt es sich doch viel beruhigter!


----------



## chorge (30. April 2003)

...und ich finde das neue Helius FR zudem auch sehr hübsch...
MX-nachmach-Bikes sind in meinen Augen auch schrecklich...
Wer will schon ein Rad, bei dem man nicht
einmal die Sattelstütze versenken kann?! 
Stil kann man auch mit einem modernen Bike beweisen!!!
Schnüff, aber mein Pinnacle mit der Manitou M1 und Suntour XC Pro wüde ich schon noch gerne rumstehen haben - wenn auch nur so zum schauen...


----------



## Menis (30. April 2003)

bitte beachtet, wie dezent der turnschuh doch noch eben am lenker hängenbleibt... .

habe mit husten ein langes streitgespräch darüber geführt, ob kevin die hände noch nach vorn bekommt, oder ob es direkt und ungefedert auf die fresalotze geht... menis

ps.: klasse, sonn fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. April 2003)

@Menis: ich tippe auf Verlust der Gesichtstapete - den Stunt hab ich auch schon mal gemacht, das ging nicht gut aus ... 

Ach ja! Nils stellt mir seinen Scanner zur Verfügung - also nächste Woche gibt es Fotos aus phaty's wundersamer Klassikwelt aus den letzten drei Jahrzehnten ... 
Inklusive des Fotos von mir ohne Haut in der Fresse ... ! Ein Höhepunkt zeitgenössischer Kunst meine Herren!

Das natürlich nur, wenn ich den Scanner zum laufen bekomme ... plug and play? 

phaty


----------



## rasaldul (30. April 2003)

slingshot look-a-like von cnc-fetischisten.........

da soll nochmal einer meckern von wg. bikes an die wand hängen - diese wurden nur für die wand gebaut!


----------



## realbiker (30. April 2003)

@ Olli

Kanns trotzdem kaum mehr erwarten - werde mir wohl einen Rahmenhersteller suchen der mir die Bikes dann schweisst!


----------



## phatlizard (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *da soll nochmal einer meckern von wg. bikes an die wand hängen - diese wurden nur für die wand gebaut! *



... oder doch gleich für die Tonne?

@realbiker: heisst das dann, dass Du Dir einen Europäischen Rahmenbauer suchst, der dann ein taiwanesische Produkt nachbrät ... ??? Das glaubt mir in USA kein Mensch ... !!!!  

phaty


----------



## lebaron (30. April 2003)

....TZTZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......


*NICOLAI* ... neeee

kalle gastiert bei mir gleich kurz hinter cannondale....

SORRY IS aber so...nix für ungut jeder darf von dem zeug halten was  er/sie willa ber für mich ist es der schwerste nicht funktionierende dreck den deutschland so hervor gebracht hat

durchgebrutzelte rohre und schweißnähte, krumme domstreben, ab werk krumme hinterbauten, sättel die beim einfedern ans hinterrad schlagen, ein nucleon dass es 2 jahre nur auf dem papier gab und es wäre auch besser da geblieben, ein lambda das schwerer als jeder monstertruck ist....nee, neeee 

da liegt kein segen drauf....

basti
*der nicolai NICHT mag*


----------



## phatlizard (30. April 2003)

Basti Du wunderst  Dich aber nicht wirklich, dass Du nur einen sehr kleinen Freundeskreis auf IBC hast - oder???


----------



## phattyred (30. April 2003)

ich kann mich hier wahrscheinlich nie mehr sehen lassen, aber...



> durchgebrutzelte rohre und schweißnähte, krumme domstreben, ab werk krumme hinterbauten, sättel die beim einfedern ans hinterrad schlagen, ein nucleon dass es 2 jahre nur auf dem papier gab und es wäre auch besser da geblieben, ein lambda das schwerer als jeder monstertruck ist....nee, neeee



...'s hilft nix: das hört sich ein bisschen nach meinem yeti-ultimate an 





krumm und schief und schwer - und ich würds wohl niiieeee hergeben


----------



## phatlizard (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *ich kann mich hier wahrscheinlich nie mehr sehen lassen, aber...
> 
> ...'s hilft nix: das hört sich ein bisschen nach meinem yeti-ultimate an
> *



Da wird Dir hier ernsthaft niemand widersprechen!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (30. April 2003)

Tja Phattyred, deshalb hast du ja auch meinen Vorbau nicht bekommen

Nein im Ernst, das die Ultimate's eine Soll-Rost-Stelle hatten, ist ja wohl bekannt.

Gruß Koko

@Phaty: Wir sehen uns morgen, hab den kleinen Franzosen schon vor der Tür stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. April 2003)




----------



## lebaron (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Da wird Dir hier ernsthaft niemand widersprechen!!! *


wohl wahr


----------



## lebaron (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Basti Du wunderst  Dich aber nicht wirklich, dass Du nur einen sehr kleinen Freundeskreis auf IBC hast - oder???    *



is ja richtiig, nur musste ich das mal wieder loswerden,) du weist ja wie ich da bin, naja und ich lass ja jedem seinen spaß, wenn er das fahren will und es mag...BITTE...


----------



## realbiker (30. April 2003)

@ phaty

Naja so eng würde ich des ned sehen - ich leg die alten Fisherbikes (Handmade in USA  ) einfach wieder als HANDMADE IN EUROPE auf ....


----------



## lebaron (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *wtb phoenix*




DAS ist definitiv die spitze des eisberges, alter schwede, jetzt geh ich erstmal KALT duschen


----------



## joe yeti (30. April 2003)

bei mir passiert das wenn ich ne fraue sehe!


oh die jugend!


joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (30. April 2003)

Oh man.. das WTB... sehr sehr hübsch!!!


----------



## phatlizard (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *@ phaty
> 
> Naja so eng würde ich des ned sehen - ich leg die alten Fisherbikes (Handmade in USA  ) einfach wieder als HANDMADE IN EUROPE auf ....   *



Dann aber richtig! Rohre und Durchmesser, Ausfallenden und alle anderen Kleinteile!
Wenn Du das durchgezogen hast kriegst Du Garys privat-email-addy ... *den* Kommentar vom Ziegenbärtchen will ich hören!  

phaty

@Basti: geht es noch? Dusche wieder aus? Schön gelle?


----------



## lebaron (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> @Basti: geht es noch? Dusche wieder aus? Schön gelle? *



JA mittlerweile wieder, herrliches rad das ! ! !

ps. dusche ist aus


----------



## realbiker (30. April 2003)

Das wäre eine Idee ich beginne jetzt schon zu sparen aber das wär wirklich der Hit - ich kenn nämlich einige fisherverrückte Leute und die helfen mir dabei sicher!


----------



## joe yeti (30. April 2003)

wenn die die teile noch so bauen will ich 2005 eines haben!

bin ja auch verliebt!!


----------



## phatlizard (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *wenn die die teile noch so bauen will ich 2005 eines haben!
> 
> bin ja auch verliebt!!  *



Ich glaub Basti explodiert jetzt ... !


----------



## lebaron (30. April 2003)

au mann.............

der weltcup zirkus krepiert...

4. dh wc in tellurride = CANCELLED...YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH

macht so weiter


bei der norba serie gibt es KEINERLEI preisgelder mehr....YAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

macht so weiter........

.............und unser sport geht vor die hunde


----------



## joe yeti (30. April 2003)

is dh sport????


----------



## lebaron (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *is dh sport????   *



werter joe, weitaus schlimmer finde ich das mit der norba serie und as ist nicht NUR dh.....

der rennsport  STIRBT


----------



## phatlizard (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> .............und unser sport geht vor die hunde *



*KEINE AMNESTIE FÜR UCI ... !!!* 

Also mein Sport ist das nicht - genauso wie XC-Worldcup ... !
Ich meine hast Du Dir in der neuen Bike mal den Artikel über Sabine Spitz durchgelesen? Da schlafen einem doch die Füsse ein ... !

"Kein BDR kein UCI wir fahren besser ohne die ... !" 

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> KEINE AMNESTIE FÜR UCI ... !!!
> ...


nee großer, ich les keien race berichte in der bike, weil ich sonst mit den tränen zu kämpfen habe....in meinen augen ist es NUR SCHADE was da abgeht....es könnte so schön sein


----------



## joe yeti (30. April 2003)

rennen selebr organsieren!!

alles weg was kohle will!

joe


----------



## phatlizard (30. April 2003)

Das mag zwar alles korrekt sein, aber wenn Du den Niedergang des MTB-Sports beweinen willst, bist Du circa 10 Jahre zu spät ...mindestens!


----------



## lebaron (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das mag zwar alles korrekt sein, aber wenn Du den Niedergang des MTB-Sports beweinen willst, bist Du circa 10 Jahre zu spät ...mindestens! *



is schon richtig, nur auf denen rumtreten die eh schon am boden sind is nicht gut, das haucht dem rennsport MIENER MEINUNG NACH das letzte bisschen leben aus

und das gecancelte rennen wird so wie letztes jahr nicht das einzige bleiben


----------



## lebaron (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das mag zwar alles korrekt sein, aber wenn Du den Niedergang des MTB-Sports beweinen willst, bist Du circa 10 Jahre zu spät ...mindestens! *



by the way [selberfertigmachmodeon]da war ich noch so jung, da wusst ich net mal was des is[selberfertigmachmodeoff]


----------



## joe yeti (30. April 2003)

so ist das leben ich war schon ano 1995 in kirchzarten mit r. und so!


joe


----------



## roesli (30. April 2003)

..nicht, ob wir dieses Rad schon hatten - meiner Ansicht nach aber eins der hässlichsten Mountainbikes, die je gebaut wurden.. - und dann noch mit diesem Patron  

Staiger "Schumi Edition"


----------



## lebaron (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *..nicht, ob wir dieses Rad schon hatten - meiner Ansicht nach aber eins der hässlichsten Mountainbikes, die je gebaut wurden.. - und dann noch mit diesem Patron
> 
> Staiger "Schumi Edition" *


hach urs...

sei froh dat du die dinger noch nicht live geshen hast-oder hast du??

der bike shop in dem ich geschräubelt habe hatte davon mal 2 oder 3 stück weis ich nimme genau, miene fresse waren die hässlich, die gabel-pfui

ganz zu schweigen von den rädern mit den angeschraubten plastedrecksspeichen-FÜRCHTERLICH


----------



## phatlizard (30. April 2003)

Ich möchte Eure Aufmerksamkeit noch auf folgenden Thread lenken:

Warum hassen viele Cannondale? 

Ich hab mich gerade drin verewigt - und wie ihr wisst, kann das genau ein Posting zu viel gewesen sein ... !  

Aber immerhin ist ja Hexen-Nacht ... oder wie immer das im Rest der Republik heisst!

phaty

P.S.: Danke an Bob Rock, der mich darauf hingewiesen hat - er arbeitet jetzt für uns als Spion im 5-D-Land!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (30. April 2003)

.....aber ich muss aml fragen....

wie überwindet ihr euren schweinehund wenn ihr unerwartet mal doch keinen bock zu biken habt, es aber besser wäre zu biken ? ? ?

mir geht es grade so....und leider schon seit 2-3 monaten, meine technik und kondition leidet wie ich es mir nie hätte vorstellen können und all das wo ich doch eigentlich rennen fahren wollte*seufz*. im moment bin ich froh wenn ich irgendwo heil runterkomme, von schnell fahren oder gar springen gar nicht zu reden....

habt ihr alten hasen nicht mal ein paar motivationstips für mich jungen hüpfer ???


----------



## Kokopelli (30. April 2003)

Ach ja, mein guter alter Bekannter der innere Schweinehund.

Wenn ich mich nicht aufraffen kann, denk ich einfach an die heisse Dusche oder Wanne, die ich mir nachher gönne.

Außerdem merkt man ja auch an dir, dass du schon ein schlechtes Gewissen hast: Also tu was dagegen.

Wenn's mal gar nicht geht: Schraub am Rad rum, dabei kriegst du Lust. Und außerdem mußt du ja auch nachher ausprobieren, ob das Schrauben was gebracht hat.

wie man sich allerdings motivieren soll, in Potsdam zu radeln kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen

Gruß Koko


----------



## BobRock (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> P.S.: Danke an Bob Rock, der mich darauf hingewiesen hat - er arbeitet jetzt für uns als Spion im 5-D-Land!  *


du riskierst mein leben 
                     du weisst doch was mit verräternpassiert


----------



## whoa (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das natürlich nur, wenn ich den Scanner zum laufen bekomme ... plug and play?
> *



silverfast heißt bei osX das zauberwort.. 

nochschraubendfürmorgen 
whoa


----------



## whoa (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *is dh sport????   *



aber sicher.. wenn der ESK in 3h nach dresden aufbricht beweist dies das kantenklatschen spocht sein muss.. 
hab die letzten stunden mir extra 'n monster-dh-bike zusammengeschraubt.


----------



## odelay (1. Mai 2003)

nmmfdskjvgdfzt xgfhyfgh xyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hgkjhgjhgc xghhhhhhhhhh dggggggggggg xfgggggggggggggg yfffffffff yfffffff fg  f    bes offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *nmmfdskjvgdfzt xgfhyfgh xyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hgkjhgjhgc xghhhhhhhhhh dggggggggggg xfgggggggggggggg yfffffffff yfffffff fg  f    bes offen *



Das sieht aber nach schwerem Smilie-Missbrauch aus ... ! Wohlsein ...

@Bob Rock ... ja jetzt bist Du echt am Arsch! 
Wer von mir öffentlich gelobt wird, der hat keinen Spass mehr im Leben!

An alle "Dresdner-Classic-Downhill-Fahrer" ... viel Spass und Mast und Gabelbruch ...!

phaty


----------



## DerAlex (1. Mai 2003)

Tja - keine Kohle mehr zum sinnlos verbraten im Business.

Das ist doch nicht schlecht, schließlich zahlen die normalen Kunden für die (pardon) Hurenbiker (fahren für Geld), die alles in den A... gesteckt bekommen, mit. 

Und, jeder, der einen Betrag über ein MTB-Rennen in der Glotze mitansehen durfte, konnte doch nur davonrennen. 
Immerhin, ich war Zuschauer bei der WM 1995 - das war wirklich klasse. Die gute alte Zeit eben.

Es muss doch nicht hinter oder über jeder Breitensportart auch ein Profi-Segment geben. 

Die Zeiten von Jonny T und Julie Furtado sind eben vorbei.

UCI und BRD, wer braucht sowas?


----------



## whoa (1. Mai 2003)

endlich es ist vollbracht.. alle schrauben sind festgezogen.. naja mehr oder weniger.. 
die funktion der hinteren bremse ist zwar im whrsten sinne des wortes für'n ar$ch, aber wer bremst verliert..


----------



## whoa (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *UCI und BRD, wer braucht sowas? *


also brd sagt mir ja noch was, aber was ist uci? uci kinowelt? 

auf auf zum fröhlichen gegen die bäume fahren.. ich hoffe die grünen haben ropp, g. und rikman nich weggefangen.. mann mann mann wann geht's endlich los..


----------



## whoa (1. Mai 2003)

..hab grad 'ne testrunde gedreht und mußte feststellen.. alles super nur grottige bremsen, miese bremswirkung, teigiger druckpunkt.. bäääh..

hmm.. werd wohl notgedrungen doch die gefederte weicheierschaukel nehmen..


----------



## odelay (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> [Bhmm.. werd wohl notgedrungen doch die gefederte weicheierschaukel nehmen..  [/B]



Untersteh Dich!
Es wurden schon Starts mit MiFa-Damenrädern angedroht - und deren Bremswirkung ist ja wohl bekannt - mies


----------



## lebaron (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *..hab grad 'ne testrunde gedreht und mußte feststellen.. alles super nur grottige bremsen, miese bremswirkung, teigiger druckpunkt.. bäääh..
> 
> hmm.. werd wohl notgedrungen doch die gefederte weicheierschaukel nehmen..  *



testrunde um 3 uhr morgens....*RESPEKT* ....


das ist echt eisern.....da hab ich schon feucht geträumt um die zeit

....und das mit der motivation....WAHNSINN


----------



## roesli (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> sei froh dat du die dinger noch nicht live geshen hast-oder hast du??
> ...



Doch, hab ich schon - vor einem Jahr an der 2-Rad Messe in Zürich - war der Negativ-Höhepunkt einer öden Ausstellung  

Ein Bild online hat die alten verdrängten Traumas wieder aufleben lassen  

...also mich wundert's nicht, dass die Dinger jetzt bei Fabial ab 1.- EUR angeboten werden......  - aber anscheindend scheint's doch einigen Leuten zu gefallen - die Gebote sind unterdessen schon bei 480.-  

..aussehen ist ja eins - ich bin mir aber nicht mal sicher, ob man mit sowas auch einigermasssen sicher und gescheit fahren kann???


----------



## DerAlex (1. Mai 2003)

@whoa

UCI das heisst so etwa Union Cycliste Internationale und ist nichts anderes als der BDR in ganz gross. So nennt sich der Weltverband. Nun, die stehen zwar mehr auf Strassenfische, aber eigentlich ist es die Dachorganisation vom gesamten Spektrum des Radfahrens.

Dass nicht jeder, der mit Rädern zu tun hat, die UCI kennt ist doch ein gutes Zeichen, oder?

http://www.uci.ch


----------



## phatlizard (1. Mai 2003)

... die Kantenklatscher haben die besseren Bunnies am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... die Kantenklatscher haben die besseren Bunnies am Start!
> *



joo Phaty, da hast du Recht !


----------



## andy1 (1. Mai 2003)




----------



## BobRock (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... die Kantenklatscher haben die besseren Bunnies am Start!
> *


tja das leben is hart


----------



## phatlizard (1. Mai 2003)

Wir bekommen immer "die Regeln" von euch Frauen um die Ohren gehauen.
Hier sind die Regeln von uns Männern. Dies sind unsere Regeln! Bitte
beachte, dass alle mit "1" nummeriert sind. ABSICHTLICH!

1. Lerne endlich, mit dem Klositz zurecht zu kommen. Du bist ein großes Mädchen. Wenn der Sitz oben ist, klapp ihn runter. Wir brauchen ihn oben, ihr braucht ihn unten. Wir beschweren uns auch nicht wenn der Sitz unten ist.

1. Geburts-, Valentins- und Jahrestage sind keine Aufgaben. Das sind nicht die Tage, an denen wir beweisen müssen, dass wir schon wieder das perfekte Geschenk gefunden haben.

1. Manchmal denken wir nicht an euch. Akzeptier das!

1. Wochenende = Sport. Das ist wie Vollmond oder der Wechsel der Gezeiten. Du kannst das einfach nicht ändern.

1. Lass Dir nicht deine Haare schneiden. Niemals! Langes Haar ist immer attraktiver als kurzes. Ein Grund, warum Männer nicht heiraten wollen ist, dass verheiratete Frauen immer ihr Haar schneiden lassen. Und dann kommen wir aus der Ehe nicht mehr raus.

1. Einkaufen ist KEIN Sport! Nein, das wird auch niemals so sein!

1. Weinen ist Erpressung.

1. Frag, wenn du was willst. Lass uns eines klar stellen: Anspielungen funktionieren nicht! Andeutungen klappen nicht! Hinweise reichen nicht!
Sag einfach, was du willst!

1. Wir können uns keine Daten merken. Markier Geburtstage und Jahrestage auf einem Kalender und erinnere uns häufig daran, BEVOR es zu spät ist.

1. "Ja" und "Nein" sind absolut annehmbare Antworten auf fast alle Fragen.

1. Du kannst mit uns jedes Problem besprechen, das du lösen willst. Das können wir. Wenn du Sympathiebekundungen brauchst, geh zu deinen Freundinnen.

1. Die Kopfschmerzen, die du seit 17 Monaten hast, sind ein Problem. Geh zum Arzt.

1. Alles, was wir vor 6 Monaten gesagt haben, kannst du nicht mehr als Argument heranziehen. Alle unsere Kommentare verlieren jeglicheGültigkeit nach 7 Tagen.

1. Wenn du glaubst, du seist dick, bist du es wahrscheinlich auch. Frag uns nicht danach. Wir werden dir darauf keine Antwort geben.

1. Wenn wir etwas gesagt haben, das man auf zwei Arten interpretieren kann; und eine Art davon macht dich traurig oder böse, dann meinten wir die andere.

1. Lasst uns gaffen. Wir werden sowieso hinschauen. Das liegt in unseren Genen.

1. Du kannst uns entweder bitten etwas zu tun oder uns sagen, wie du es gerne haben möchtest, aber bitte nicht beides. Wenn du schon weißt, wie man es am besten macht, dann mach es einfach selbst.

1. Wenn es irgendwie geht, sag das, was du zu sagen hast ... bitte in den Werbepausen.

1. Christopher Kolumbus mußte nicht nach dem Weg fragen. Wir auch nicht.

1. Unsere Beziehung wird nie mehr so sein, wie in den ersten 2 Monaten nach unserem Kennenlernen. Finde dich damit ab. Und beschwere dich nicht immer darüber bei deinen Freundinnen.

1. Männer können NUR 16 Farben sehen. Das ist wie bei Windows im abgesicherten Modus. Pfirsich, zum Beispiel, ist eine Frucht und keine Farbe. Woher sollen wir wissen, was "malve" ist.

1. Wenn etwas juckt, wird gekratzt. Wir tun das einfach so.

1. Wir sind keine Gedankenleser und werden es auch nie werden. Unsere Unfähigkeit, Gedanken zu lesen, ist kein Anzeichen dafür, dass du uns nichts bedeutest.

1. Wenn wir dich fragen, was los ist, und du antwortest: "Nichts", dann werden wir uns so verhalten, als wenn nichts los wäre. Wir wissen, dass du lügst, aber es ist den ganzen Ärger einfach nicht wert.

1. Wenn du eine Frage stellst, auf die du keine Antwort brauchst, dannerwarte eine Antwort, die du nicht hören willst.

1. Wenn wir irgendwo hingehen, ist alles, was du tragen willst, schön... Ganz ehrlich!

1. Frag uns nicht, was wir denken. Außer, wenn du über Bauchnabelpiercings, Abseits oder die Vierer-Abwehrkette diskutieren möchtest.

1. Du hast genügend Kleider.

1. Du hast zu viele Schuhe.

1. Ganz ehrlich, du hast wirklich zu viele Schuhe.

1. Es ist weder in deinem noch in unserem Interesse, wenn wir zusammen Tests lösen. Egal, welche Tests.

1. Bier ist für uns so spannend wie für euch Handtaschen.

1. Ich bin in Form. Rund ist auch eine...

1. Danke, dass du dies hier gelesen hast. Ich weiß, ich weiß, ich werde heute Nacht auf dem Sofa schlafen. Aber hast du gewusst, dass wir das sogar mögen? Das ist fast so wie zelten.


----------



## BobRock (1. Mai 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2725058592&category=30746


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3606422585&category=32507


----------



## phatlizard (1. Mai 2003)

Greasy Pete und The Phatman beim anpassen des AOK-Kantenklatschers für Rückengeschädigte!

©HeldDerArbeit


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Mai 2003)

... kommt der elektroantrieb hin  gibts da nicht neuerdings so putzige anhängerchen mit motor drin?


hachdasmusstemalwiedersein 
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BobRock _
> * ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3606422585&category=32507 *



... so alles bewirkt  da wird doch aus den diversern fundstücken in der grabelkiste flugs 'ne bonti fork tstststs. 

das verheiraten von tange switchblade beinchen mit der rs brücke macht halt einfach keine bontrager forke..

überallbetrüger
flo


----------



## phatlizard (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... kommt der elektroantrieb hin  gibts da nicht neuerdings so putzige anhängerchen mit motor drin?
> *



Klar wird schon für mich umgebaut - Du kennst mich doch ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... die Kantenklatscher haben die besseren Bunnies am Start!
> 
> *



Mag ja sein, die Sache hat nur einen Haken: Solange, wie man braucht, um die auszupacken, könnt ihr alten Männer eure Erektion eh nicht mehr halten

Gruß Koko* zurück von großer Elsass-Saarland-Reise*


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Mai 2003)

50 gute Gründe warum es toll ist, ein Mann zu sein

1. Telefongespräche sind innerhalb von 30 Sekunden beendet.

2. Die Masse der Pornodarsteller sind weiblich.

3. Du weißt etwas über Panzer.

4. Für einen 5-Tage Urlaub reicht ein Koffer.

5. Du mußt nicht das Sexleben deiner Freunde überwachen.

6. Du kannst alle Marmeladengläser selbst öffnen.

7. Alte Freunde bemitleiden dich nicht, wenn du zunimmst.

8. Beim zappen bleibst du nicht hängen wenn jemand weint.

9. Dein Arsch spielt niemals eine Rolle in Vorstellungsgesprächen.

10. Alle deine Orgasmen sind echt.

11. Ein Bierbauch macht dich nicht unsichtbar für das andere Geschlecht.

12. Du schleppst keine Taschen mit unnötigen Dingen mit dir herum.

13. Du kannst deine Nahrung selbst erlegen.

14. In der Werkstatt gehört dir alles.

15. Du brauchst niemals die Toilette reinigen.

16. Du kannst dich duschen und anziehen in 10 Minuten.

17. Sex kann dir nicht deinen Ruf vermiesen.

18. Wenn jemand vergißt dich einzuladen, ist er nach wie vor dein Freund.

19. Deine Unterwäsche im 3er-Pack kostet 18 DM.

20. Kein Mitarbeiter kann dich zum heulen bringen.

21. Du brauchst dich unterhalb des Kopfes nicht rasieren.

22. Du mußt nicht jede Nacht neben einem haarigen Arsch schlafen.

23. Niemand interessiert es, wenn du mit 34 noch Single bist.

24. Du kannst deinen Namen in den Schnee schreiben.

25. Alles in deinem Gesicht behält seine Originalfarbe.

26. Du denkst 90 % der Zeit die du wach bist an Sex.

27. Drei Paar Schuhe sind mehr als genug.

28. Du kannst eine Banane in der Öffentlichkeit essen.

29. Du kannst sagen was du willst, weil dir egal ist was andere Leute über dich denken.

30. Das Vorspiel ist freiwillig.

31. Keiner unterbricht seinen guten schmutzigen Witz wenn du den Raum betrittst.

32. Kfz-Mechaniker erzählen dir die Wahrheit.

33. Dich interessiert es einen Dreck, ob jemand deine neue Frisur erkennt.

34. Du bist immer in der gleichen Stimmung.

35. Du kannst Clint Eastwood bewundern ohne zu hungern, um wie er auszusehen.

36. Du kennst mindestens 20 Wege eine Bierflasche zu öffnen.

37. Du kannst breitbeinig sitzen, egal was du trägst.

38. Gleiche Arbeit - besseres Gehalt.

39. Graues Haar und Falten verstärken deinen Charakter.

40. Es ist dir egal wenn Leute hinter deinem Rücken über dich sprechen.

41. Mit 400 Millionen Spermen pro Schuß könntest du in 15 Versuchen die Erdbevölkerung verdoppeln - theoretisch.

42. Die Fernbedienung gehört dir... nur dir.

43. Menschen werfen nie einen Blick auf deine Brust wenn du dich mit ihnen unterhältst.

44. Wenn andere Jungs auf einer Party die gleichen Klamotten tragen, kann es sein, daß du Freunde für's Leben findest.

45. Prinzessin Dianas Tod war nur eine weitere Todesanzeige.

46. Der gelegentliche gut dosierte Rülpser wird so gut wie erwartet.

47. Du läßt niemals eine Chance auf Sex sausen, weil du nicht in der Stimmung bist.

48. Pornofilme werden nach deinen Vorstellungen gedreht.

49. Eine Person nicht zu mögen schließt nicht aus, großartigen Sex mit ihr zu haben.

50. Was zum Teufel ist Zellulitis !?


----------



## phatlizard (1. Mai 2003)

Männer-Ecke is back!


----------



## phatlizard (2. Mai 2003)

Cannondale 24" Hinterrad mit Starr-Nabe ... ! 






McMahon-Gabel (das war für Alex!)






Man beachte die Carbon-Verstärkung Innen!


----------



## ChBo (2. Mai 2003)

irgendwie kam mir das eine Bild sau bekannt vor.....






mehr[vom selben Ort--?!]: http://www.mattchester.com/maindocs/utilitimanphotos.shtml


----------



## Samoth (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... die Kantenklatscher haben die besseren Bunnies am Start!
> 
> 
> ...



Ja woher sind denn die beiden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (2. Mai 2003)

erbitte Kritik an meiner Kiste!
ist zwar nicht so doll klassik, aber immerhin starr...
gruß *stefan*


----------



## KIV (2. Mai 2003)

schaltzentrale


----------



## KIV (2. Mai 2003)

.


----------



## andy1 (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *erbitte Kritik an meiner Kiste!
> ist zwar nicht so doll klassik, aber immerhin starr...
> gruß *stefan* *



rote V-Brakes ? Igitt, nicht nur wegen der Farbe

Alu-Noname-Rahmen ? Naja, kein Klassiker...

Kantenklatscher-Pedalen ? Pfui

Neuer Umwerfer mit Zug von oben ? tztz

Und Shitgrip mochte ich noch nie  

Reifen und Sattel + starre Gabel sehen OK aus 

Wie du siehst wäre dein Rad eigentlich noch ne Baustelle...


----------



## KIV (2. Mai 2003)

soll ich die Kombi montieren oder muß dann unbedingt noch ne schwarze syncros-stütze dran? Griffe werden dann auch direkt gewechselt...


----------



## KIV (2. Mai 2003)

ist halt die low-budget-studenten-kiste und fährt sich gut.
Hat mich ungefahren trotz neuer xt-teile ca. 200 EUR gekostet, weils alles schnäppchen waren. war kein Geld für schuhe über, deshalb auch keine Klickies dran. ausserdem isses ein alltagsrad und mein posting ist eher masochistischen ursprungs... 
PS: zug von oben muß sein, weils untenrum nicht geht


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Mai 2003)

@phaty: Fertigmacher-Regel Nr.1: Nie 3 Bilder in ein Posting!!!

@samoth: Fertigmacher-Regel Nr. 2: Nie ein Bild mitzitieren!!!

Das Ganze kostet mich nur Nerven und X*0,79c/min. 

@kellerisvoll: Das mit den Roten Bremsen habe ich dir schon vor Monaten gesagt Der Hammer sind aber wohl diese Gummi-Dreiecke über den Drehgriffen! Wozu sind die eigentlich gut? Damit der gesundheitsbewußte Esotherikstudent auch im Winter mit seinen selbstgehäkelten Fäustlingen schalten kann? 

Gruß Koko


----------



## Marcus (2. Mai 2003)

So, ESK ist back aus Dresden. War super geil -- vom 30. April abends ab 2000 Walpurgisnacht feiern mit Bier, ESK, Bullen, Traenengas, Panik u. a.

Dann irgendwann um 0400 ab nach Dresden, dort keinen offenen Burger King gefunden, ab 0730 direkt am Elbufer eine halbe Stunde geschlafen.

Mit den Dresdnern getroffen, Richtung Startplatz gefahren, mit dem Kantenklatscher so einige CC-Buden bergauf versaegt , geile Auf- und Abfahrten. Eintreffen am Startpunkt, ca. 125 Leute ausser mir da, die Haelfte mit Kantenklatschern. Downhill gefahren, mir von whoa fast eine Minute abnehmen lassen muessen, abends Bier saufen, Grillen usw. Autobahnfahrt nach Hause. Schlafpause an irgendeiner beschissenen Tankstelle, weil rob der einzige nuechterne war und fahren mussst, aber durch mehr als 36 Stunden ohne Schlaf kaum noch die Augen offenhalten konnte.

War geil. Glueckwunsch an whoa noch mal fuer die gute Zeit!

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## lebaron (2. Mai 2003)

@koko

        

..wieviele smileys passen in ein posting ? ? ?

@was weis ich - der mit dem silbernen ungeheuer

welcher idiot hat biogrip erfunden...naja und der sattel....FETISCH ist überall

@rikman.....welcome home

1minute ist verdammt VIEEEEEEL


----------



## Horst Link (2. Mai 2003)

Hääää, wie soll ich denn das verstehen? Kann mich genau an stundenlange Diskussion erinnern ala: Nie im Leben ist der Whoa 50 sek schneller gewesen als der Chefkantenklatscher Rikman himself. Wieviel hat whoa bis zum Geständnis noch gesoffen ??? Oder wie lange hats gedauert, bis der amtierende ESK-DH-Champion seinen ihm nicht zugetrauten Posten anerkannt bekam? Oder wieviel Kultteile mussten den Besitzer wechseln? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *@phaty: Fertigmacher-Regel Nr.1: Nie 3 Bilder in ein Posting!!!
> 
> @samoth: Fertigmacher-Regel Nr. 2: Nie ein Bild mitzitieren!!!
> *



1. Regel - ich mach die Regeln!
2. Regel - wenn man wie Du schon in Bonn wohnt, dann nimmt man sich DSL! Und Fresse halten ... !
3. Regel - Nie ein Bild mitzitieren! 

phaty

P.S.: Hab gerade ein ziemlich geiles Schmerzmittel mit einer 10 cm Nadel ins innere der Wirbelsäule bekommen - Legaler Drogenmissbrauch auf höchster Ebene! Nur Fliegen ist besser!


----------



## lebaron (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *P.S.: Hab gerade ein ziemlich geiles Schmerzmittel mit einer 10 cm Nadel ins innere der Wirbelsäule bekommen - Legaler Drogenmissbrauch auf höchster Ebene! Nur Fliegen ist besser! *




*AUTSCH * ....sicherlich nicht mein produktivster beitrag aber das ist das einzige was mir da einfällt....


p.s.: phaty..siehst du den rosa elefanten über dir ? ? ?


----------



## phatlizard (2. Mai 2003)

Lieber Basti,

ja ich kenne Deine Einkaufsprioritäten - glaub mir niemand kennt die besser als ich - *aber* wenn noch einmal, wie diese Woche geschehen, ein Bonty in Deiner Grösse und Made in Santa Cruz für 178 verhackt wird und der cyclebasti nicht der Käufer ist, dann komm ich mit nem Taxi nach Potsdam und versohle Dir höchstpersönlich Deinen kleinen Kantenklatscher-Arsch!

Der Papa!


----------



## lebaron (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Lieber Basti,
> 
> ja ich kenne Deine Einkaufsprioritäten - glaub mir niemand kennt die besser als ich - aber wenn noch einmal, wie diese Woche geschehen, ein Bonty in Deiner Grösse und Made in Santa Cruz für 178 verhackt wird und der cyclebasti nicht der Käufer ist, dann komm ich mit nem Taxi nach Potsdam und versohle Dir höchstpersönlich Deinen kleinen Kantenklatscher-Arsch!
> ...



über das rad wurde schon intensivs in einem komitee beraten....keine sorge


----------



## phatlizard (2. Mai 2003)




----------



## Samoth (2. Mai 2003)

@phatlizard
Was denn nun mit den DH-Girls?


----------



## icke (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> p.s.: phaty..siehst du den rosa elefanten über dir ? ? ? *



meinst Du den im Spiegel an der Decke???

In Deckung bis montag


----------



## phatlizard (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Samoth _
> *@phatlizard
> Was denn nun mit den DH-Girls? *



Ja genau ... !!!


----------



## Marcus (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *Hääää, wie soll ich denn das verstehen? Kann mich genau an stundenlange Diskussion erinnern ala: Nie im Leben ist der Whoa 50 sek schneller gewesen als der Chefkantenklatscher Rikman himself.  *



Wir alle wissen das. Aber ich bin ein netter Mensch und so goenne ich whoa diesen -- fuer ihn sicher einmaligen -- Triumph. 

lebaron: die schnellsten gestern waren mit Crossrad und Diamant-Damenfahrrad unterwegs. Strecke sehr untechnisch, Bikes mit grossen Uebersetzungen klar im Vorteil, etliche ebene Strecken zum Treten, exakt drei Kurven. Aber irgendwie trotzdem geil. Zumal das echt der Hammer war, wieviele Leute da aufgetaucht sind. 

Sogar der Kantenklatscher-Berti ausm Forum war da. Haette ich NIEMALS erkannt, wenn er nicht so eine auffaellige Bude fahren wuerde.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *
> 
> meinst Du den im Spiegel an der Decke???
> ...


----------



## phatlizard (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *
> meinst Du den im Spiegel an der Decke???
> *



Hab ich abmontiert - Deine Frau wollte sich dabei nicht immer selbst sehen ... !


----------



## phatlizard (2. Mai 2003)

Natürlich als Singlespeeder ... !


----------



## ibislover (2. Mai 2003)

/phil


----------



## rob (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Wir alle wissen das. *


...und nur einer weiss es besser und der fuhr den ss-kk mit viwel zu kleiner übersetzung 

aber auch von dieser stelle noch mal einen dicken dank an die dresdner. alle die noch nie da waren, aber überlegen zum glühweinrennen (gbbc) dorthin zu fahren, können sich vorfreuen!


----------



## lebaron (2. Mai 2003)

ich hab ja schon wochenlang kein bike gepostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> ...und nur einer weiss es besser und der fuhr den ss-kk mit viwel zu kleiner übersetzung
> 
> *



...und viel zu viel Federweg 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## rasaldul (2. Mai 2003)

es ist echt eine schweinerei wie grausam manche leute sein können......






aber es besteht noch hoffnung


----------



## BobRock (3. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


der kore in der mitte 
is der für ne headschock???


----------



## DerAlex (3. Mai 2003)

@ Phaty
Danke! Habe erst jetzt das Bild mit der MRC Gabel gesehen. Sweeeeet! Wenn ich wieder US Teile kaufe, muss ich mal danach Ausschau halten.


----------



## DerAlex (3. Mai 2003)

noch was, den habe ich jetzt schon öfters beim große´n E gesehen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3606003378&category=32508

Die Produktbeschreibung ist göttlich.


----------



## THO (3. Mai 2003)

dank an die berliner fraktion, für ihr erscheinen.

die freude ist auch ganz auf unserer seite, jedesmal.

wir lieben euch alle.

ja, ja das glühweinrennen am 2. advent wird dick jungs.

hoffe doch es kommen noch mehr outer towners.

thomas, 1. mai crew


----------



## phatlizard (3. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THO _
> *
> ja, ja das glühweinrennen am 2. advent wird dick jungs.
> 
> ...



Da kannst Du aber sicher sein ... ! Könnte dort zu einer Weltpremiere kommen - ich auf'm Rad!  
Wie sieht es denn mit Bildern vom Dresdner Trip aus? Wo ha'm wir die denn versteckt meine Lieben ... ???

@Alex: Du solltest Dein Handelsembargo langsam fallen lassen - die *Frei Republik Nord-Kalifornien* war doch eh auf unserer Seite!

phaty


----------



## Marcus (3. Mai 2003)

Fuer Bilder am besten mal den whoa fragen. Kann aber auch sein, dass er immer noch vor dem Mountain Goat - Pic sitzt und alternierend die Hand hoch und runter bewegt 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (3. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Fuer Bilder am besten mal den whoa fragen. Kann aber auch sein, dass er immer noch vor dem Mountain Goat - Pic sitzt und alternierend die Hand hoch und runter bewegt
> *



Danke! Das Bild werd ich heute nicht mehr los ... !!!

Was zur Ablenkung ...


----------



## lebaron (3. Mai 2003)

jetzt kann man auch mit wtb schalten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (3. Mai 2003)

auch so kann ein goat leider aussehen


----------



## phatlizard (3. Mai 2003)

Der härteste Kerl, der je ein MTB-Rennen gewonnen hat ... !!!


----------



## luniz (3. Mai 2003)

was ist das denn??? ein tätowierter polynesischer perlentaucher im schleudergang???





oder der hat sein geläut um den dattel gewickelt, daher der gesichtsausdruck...


mfg luniz


----------



## phatlizard (3. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von luniz _
> *was ist das denn??? ein tätowierter polynesischer perlentaucher im schleudergang???
> 
> oder der hat sein geläut um den dattel gewickelt, daher der gesichtsausdruck...
> *



Mann Alter hast Du gerade einen Bock geschossen .... meine Fresse ... !


----------



## luniz (3. Mai 2003)

@phaty: wie meinen??? bin nicht so firm in saarlländischen redensarten..


----------



## oropeza (3. Mai 2003)

Dieser polynesische Perlentaucher taucht nix, er steht an Deck als Schlitzmatrose...


----------



## phatlizard (3. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von luniz _
> *@phaty: wie meinen??? bin nicht so firm in saarlländischen redensarten.. *



Na guck Dir einfach nochmal das Bild genau an und versuch mal zu ergründen, wer da gerade sein Cracknfail in der VOLOV-Team-Hose durch den Dreck shreddert ... !
In meinen Postings findest Du selten bis nie irgendwelche Smilies um ironische Statements als solche zu kennzeichnen, wie z.B. "Der härteste Kerl ... "

phaty


----------



## whoa (3. Mai 2003)

der perlentaucher sieht verdammt nach der raketenfrau aus!

@ rikman
sobald ich mit der alternierenden handbewegung fertig bin (das kann dauern ), werd ich mal ein paar bilder ins netz stellen..

@ 1. mai crew
ganz dicke props an euch! absolut fettes event.. 
*wer es verpaßt hat hat was verpaßt..*


----------



## phatlizard (3. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von oropeza _
> *Dieser polynesische Perlentaucher taucht nix, er steht an Deck als Schlitzmatrose... *



Aber Stehpinkler ... ! Da bin ich mir sicher ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luniz (3. Mai 2003)

ooooops!!!! peinlich, peinlich!!!

naja, aber das is halt ein mannsweib, das kann man schon mal verwechseln, oder???


----------



## phatlizard (3. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von luniz _
> *ooooops!!!! peinlich, peinlich!!!
> 
> naja, aber das is halt ein mannsweib, das kann man schon mal verwechseln, oder??? *



Missy und 'ne Mannweib???? Niiiiiiiiiiiemals ... !!! Naja obwohl ...


----------



## oropeza (3. Mai 2003)

...ist doch eher ne Kandidatin aus deiner Fraktion


----------



## phatlizard (3. Mai 2003)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder was aus Petaluma ... !


----------



## luniz (3. Mai 2003)

oh behave!!!
die luftpumpe hat richtig style!


----------



## phatlizard (3. Mai 2003)

Der Ur-Chris-King!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 3968 (3. Mai 2003)

toll Phatty! jetzt hast du es geschafft! Jetzt mach ich mir gedanken über meine sexuelle Orientierung. Ich fand Missy immer recht sexy. Hach...*rumschwuchtel*


----------



## Deleted 3968 (3. Mai 2003)

fällt mir gerade ein, das die ja auch gewisse unübliche sexuelle Vorlieben plegt...ach, was würd ich dafür geben...


----------



## phatlizard (3. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *toll Phatty! jetzt hast du es geschafft! Jetzt mach ich mir gedanken über meine sexuelle Orientierung. Ich fand Missy immer recht sexy. Hach...*rumschwuchtel* *



Missy ist ja auch heiss - da spricht die Frau in uns ... ! Und die Sache mit der Orientierung ... ach was ab dafür!
Beim letzten PLACEBO-Konzert wollte ich Brian Molko eine reinhauen ... Du siehst, wir sind alle mehr oder weniger irritiert!

phaty

P.S.: Was meinst Du Dom, wieviel Leute konnten diesem Posting gerade folgen???


----------



## Deleted 3968 (3. Mai 2003)

0 Pozrent!


----------



## lebaron (3. Mai 2003)

.......nein heute geht es mal nicht um metallica....(obwohl...)

nein auch wenn ich die jungs net soo mag ....

ABER ich hab eben seit JAHREN mal wieder dieses lieb hier gehört

_
Ich bin dagegen, denn ihr seid dafür.
Ich bin dagegen, ich bin nicht so wie ihr.
Ich bin dagegen, egal, worum es geht.
Ich bin dagegen, weil ihr nichts davon versteht.
Ich bin dagegen, ich sage es noch einnmal:
Ich bin dagegen, warum ist doch egal.
Ich bin dagegen, auch wenn es euch nicht schmeckt.
Ich nenn es Freiheit, ihr nennt es Mangel an Respekt:
Bitte versteht mein Verhalten als Zeichen der Ablehnung,
mit der ich euch gegenüberstehe.
Bite versteht mein Verhalten als Zeichen der Ablehnung,
mit der ich euch gegenüberstehen tu.
Ich bin nicht blöde, auch wenn du gern so tust.
Ich bin nicht faul, ich hab nur einfach keine Lust.
Ich bin nicht häßlich, ich seh nur anders aus als du.
Du hast verloren, du gibst es nur nicht zu.
Ich bin nicht taub, du brauchst nicht so zu schrein.
Ich bin nicht blind, ich seh es nur nicht ein.
Ich bin nicht stumm, ich halte nur den Mund
was sollt ich sagen? Ich hab doch keinen Grund.
Bitte versteht mein Verhalten als Zeichen der Ablehnung,
mit der ich euch gegenüberstehe.
Bitte versteht mein Verhalten als Zeichen der Ablehnung,
mit der ich euch gegenüberstehe
und wenn ihr schon dabei seid,
dann betrachtet auch mein Aussehn als Symbol der nicht-identifikation mit
euren Werten.
Keiner (Keiner) - Keiner (Keiner) - Keiner (Keiner hat das Recht mir zu
befehlen, was ich zu tun hab -
tun hab.
Wirklich niemand - niemand, einfach keiner - keiner, das ist ganz allein
meine freie Entscheidung.
Ich bin nicht arm, ich hab was mir gefällt.
Ich bin nicht neidisch, auf dich oder dein Geld.
Herzlich willkommen in meinem Lebenslauf.
Ich bin ganz ruhig, warum regst du dich denn so auf?
Wenn du dann durchdrehst, und mich wieder verhaust
stellst du dir selber ein Armutszeugnis aus.
Du kannst mir leidtun, die Wut, sie macht dich blind
du hast verloren, ich bin nicht mehr dein Kind.
Keiner (Keiner) - Keiner (Keiner) - Keiner (Keiner hat das Recht mir zu
befehlen, was ich zu tun hab -
tun hab.
Wirklich niemand - niemand, einfach keiner - keiner, das ist ganz allein
meine freie Entscheidung (scheidung) sowie Meinung - Meinung, oder
Kleidung - Kleidung, und die innere und äußere
Erscheinung.
_

..DIE ÄRZTE - REBELL...


und muss sagen .......HOLLA DAS IST EIN LIED........


basti
*der mal wieder in tiefsten off-topic gründen watet aber es musste sein*


----------



## Kokopelli (3. Mai 2003)

servus,
erwartet keinen Sinngehalt aus diesem Posting, ich will nur mal mein neues bildchen ausprobieren

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (3. Mai 2003)

Koko wie geil ... 

Könnte mal jemand von den anwesenden Photo-Shop-Artisten unserem Koko ein richtig geiles Käpt'n Blaubär Avatar basteln ... !
Der Koko ist am Computer ein bisschen gehandicaped ... !


----------



## Marcus (3. Mai 2003)

tuedeldidum...

MfG, Einsatzleiter 1. Mai rikman


----------



## phatlizard (4. Mai 2003)

Die "offizielle" GBBC-WM2004-Band kommt nach Europa - und wer auf punkrockende Mädchen steht, sollte sich das nicht entgehen lassen ... !







PANTY RAID! EUROPEAN TOUR 2003!!

05-13-03 - @ The Underground, w/ Bambix, Köln, Germany

05-14-03 - @ Ekkot, w/ Bambix, Ütrecht, Holland

05-15-03 - @ Doornroosje, w/ Bambix, Nijmwegen, Holland

05-16-03 - @ Bürgerhaus Bilk, Düsseldorf, Germany

05-17-03 - @ Conne Island, MBB Punk Party, w/ Bambix, u.a., Leipzig, Germany

05-18-03 - @ Wild At Heart, w/ Darling Daizy, Berlin, Germany

05-19-03 - @ Bei Chez Heinz, w/ Lords of the New Church, Hannover, Germany

05-21-03 - @ Cafe Atlantik, w/ Bambix, Freiburg, Germany

05-22-03 - @ Stuttgart Universum, w/ Kings of Nothin, Stuttgart, Germany

05-27-03 - @ Triebwerk, Wiener Neustadt, Austria


DECONSTRUCTION TOUR 2003!! NOFX, Boysetsfire, Fabulous Disaster, Thrice, The Real McKenzies, T.S.O.L., Strung Out & The Bouncing Souls!!

05-28-03 - @ The Arena-Open Air, Wien, Austria

05-29-03 - @ Hafen-Open Air, Innsbruck, Austria

05-30-03 - @ Eishalle Schluefweg, Zurich-Kloten, Switzerland

05-31-03 - @ Open Air, Losheim am See (Trier-Saarbruecken), Germany

06-02-03 - @ London,UK, TBA (club date) w/ The Real McKenzies

06-03-03 - @ De Bogaard (Club Date), w/ The Real McKenzies, Geel, Belgium

06-04-03 - @ Ljsselhal, Zwolle, Holland

06-05-03 - @ Galvanik, Zug, Switzerland (club date) with The Real McKenzies

06-08-03 - @ Lindau, Germany w/ The Real McKenzies (club date)


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Mai 2003)

Was wollen die denn in Düsseldoof?

Nur nebenbei: Mir tut alles weh! Gestern war Rhein in Flammen. Dass die Bonner auch immer so viel saufen müssen! 

Und das Schlimme ist, dass ich heute Sixt Bonn ganz alleine repräsentiere! Wünscht mir Glück!!!

Gruß Koko*sternhagelvoll*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Nur nebenbei: Mir tut alles weh! Gestern war Rhein in Flammen. Dass die Bonner auch immer so viel saufen müssen!
> 
> ...



In dem Zustand haben andere ganze Uni-Kliniken repräsentiert - also jammer nicht ... !


----------



## Marcus (4. Mai 2003)

Dann mach dir aber noch den Gestank aus dem Maul weg. Kunden (wer noch?) riechen sowas nicht gerne.  

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *tuedeldidum...
> 
> MfG, Einsatzleiter 1. Mai rikman *



riiiikiiii...das ist zu groß

Nochmal bitte!

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Dann mach dir aber noch den Gestank aus dem Maul weg. Kunden (wer noch?) riechen sowas nicht gerne.
> 
> Gruesse, Marcus *



Ich glaub das ist kein Problem, im Grossraum Köln/Bonn riechen die heute alle gleich!


----------



## Marcus (4. Mai 2003)

Boah, ist ja eklig. Komisches Volk da.

koko: kleinen Moment...

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Marcus (4. Mai 2003)

Probier den hier!

Gruesse, Marcus

...und extra fuer den Papa:

now listening to: *Fabulous Disaster - GIA* (EINFACH NUR GEIL!)


----------



## andy1 (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Die "offizielle" GBBC-WM2004-Band kommt nach Europa - und wer auf punkrockende Mädchen steht, sollte sich das nicht entgehen lassen ... !
> *



Punkrock mit Hella von Sinnen als offizielle GBBC-WM2004-Band?
(die ganz links)


----------



## phatlizard (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> Punkrock mit Hella von Sinnen als offizielle GBBC-WM2004-Band?
> (die ganz links) *



Jup ... geil oder? 

Den offizellen WM-Song gibt es hier - Next Big Joy Ride ... ! 

Ach ja Joe Yeti bevor Du wieder fragen musst - das sind drei Lesben und eine Hetero - und deren Nummer kriegst Du nicht, sonst läuft die auch noch über ... !

phaty
Singlespeedpunkrockrules!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (4. Mai 2003)

Puuuuuunk F*** Rock - Baby!
Sehr schöne Tattoos haben die Mädels!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Den offizellen WM-Song gibt es hier - Next Big Joy Ride ... !
> *


*

..der ist naemlich sehr geil.




			Ach ja Joe Yeti bevor Du wieder fragen musst
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....







			- das sind drei Lesben und eine Hetero - und deren Nummer kriegst Du nicht, sonst läuft die auch noch über ... !
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


...und jetzt sag mir, wer die eine ist! Ich muss das wissen 




			Singlespeedpunkrockrules!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Fakt, Baby!

MfG, Einsatzleiter 1. Mai rikman*


----------



## phatlizard (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> ...und jetzt sag mir, wer die eine ist! Ich muss das wissen  *



Hättest Du auch nicht gedacht, dass Du als Singlespeed-Organisator mal Punkrock-Backstage-Pässe abstauben könntest ...  

Tja Radmarathons werden von Doppelherz gesponsort und der GBBC von Fatwreck ...!

"Was hat denn das mit Sport zu tun???" .... JA NIX!!!!!

phaty


----------



## Marcus (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Hättest Du auch nicht gedacht, dass Du als Singlespeed-Organisator mal Punkrock-Backstage-Pässe abstauben könntest ...  *


*

Na ja, aber bei dir wundert mich ja nichts mehr 




			"Was hat denn das mit Sport zu tun???" .... JA NIX!!!!!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Und damit haetten wir ja wieder mal den Ursprung unserer Motivation aufgezeigt.

MfG, Einsatzleiter 1. Mai rikman


----------



## phatlizard (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Und damit haetten wir ja wieder mal den Ursprung unserer Motivation aufgezeigt.
> *



Und ich hab endlich eine neue Signatur ...

phaty
Berlin 14 Uhr - die Injektion wirkt ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Mai 2003)

Riiiikiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

immer noch zu groß!

Gruß Koko*endlich Wochenende*


----------



## Marcus (4. Mai 2003)

Spinnst du?

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (4. Mai 2003)

...


----------



## Beelzebub (4. Mai 2003)

is meins u nd gebts mir dicke


----------



## Beelzebub (4. Mai 2003)

und da


----------



## KIV (4. Mai 2003)




----------



## KIV (4. Mai 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (4. Mai 2003)

Kellerkind: Respekt ... eine wirklich ansehnliche Sammlung! Und so praktisch mit der Nummer, dan kann man sie ja auch viel besser aussuchen und bestellen - wie beim China-Imbiss!

10 in die Chauvi-Kasse ... und ab dafür

phaty


----------



## lebaron (4. Mai 2003)

und zu finden HIER

http://hirespics.homelinux.net/

neben ca. einer millionen weiteren bunnys


----------



## andy1 (4. Mai 2003)




----------



## andy1 (4. Mai 2003)

ups !?


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Mai 2003)

DANKE RIK

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *DANKE RIK
> 
> Gruß Koko *



Glückwunsch Koko - dank Rik und meiner bescheidenen Mithilfe, hast Du jetzt mit Abstand das nervigste IBC-Avatar ... !

phaty
auch 'n Tanzbär!


----------



## icke (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Hab ich abmontiert - Deine Frau wollte sich dabei nicht immer selbst sehen ... ! *



Kann nich sein, mir hat sie erzählt wenn Du oben liegst iss sowieso nichts mehr zu sehen (ausser der rosa Elefant)


----------



## phatlizard (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *
> 
> Kann nich sein, mir hat sie erzählt wenn Du oben liegst iss sowieso nichts mehr zu sehen (ausser der rosa Elefant)
> *



So eine Runde Dissen auf Familien-Niveau macht ja echt Spass ("Wer sagt meine Mutter kann nicht kochen???") ... aber jetzt mal ohne Schei$$ icke .... hast Du da gerade zugegeben, dass ich ab und zu auf Deiner Frau liege ... ???  ... das üben wir nochmal!

Rosa Wochen bei McPhaty!

Hmmm lecker gleich gibt es die nächste Opiumspritze ... ! So eine Drogenabhängigkeit auf Krankenkassen-Kosten ist auch was schönes!


----------



## icke (5. Mai 2003)

Nich ab und zu sonst wäre Sie ja platt, aber jeder macht halt seins und icke mach meins. Aber es gibt Unterschiede zwischen meine Frau, meine Lebensabschnitsbegleiterin und meine Freundin. Ick glaube wenn Deine Mutter nicht kochen könnte würdest Du auch anders aussehen und Mütter beleidigen ist doch das letzte.

 spocht frei


----------



## phatlizard (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *Nich ab und zu sonst wäre Sie ja platt, aber jeder macht halt seins und icke mach meins. Aber es gibt Unterschiede zwischen meine Frau, meine Lebensabschnitsbegleiterin und meine Freundin. Ick glaube wenn Deine Mutter nicht kochen könnte würdest Du auch anders aussehen und Mütter beleidigen ist doch das letzte.
> 
> spocht frei  *



So will ich dich hören!!! Und schönen Gruss an die Beischlafpartnerin!

phaty


----------



## icke (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> So will ich dich hören!!! Und schönen Gruss an die Beischlafpartnerin!
> ...



ne ne lieber nicht sonst will die auch noch Platt werden, obwohl Ihr sin 100 kg schon genug, dann will sie wohl doch nicht.


----------



## KIV (5. Mai 2003)

...nich immer nur an das eine denken:
zur besseren betrachtung nochmal ohne ablenkende popos.
zur besonderen betrachtung der BLONDINE mit der nummer 4.
(ohne chovi-kassen-beitrag, da wahrheitsgemäss dokumentiert)


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Mai 2003)

Koko hat jetzt ne Digitalkamera!!!

Und wie man Bilder bearbeitet hat er auch gleich gelernt...

NEHMT DAS!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Mai 2003)

GEIL!!!

Geklappt!!!

Und weiter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (5. Mai 2003)

Ja ja so blau blau blau...


----------



## phatlizard (5. Mai 2003)

Da fehlt eine blaue Sattelstütze ... !!!  

Insider-Jokes rule! 

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Mai 2003)

Singlespeedbaustelle:


----------



## lebaron (5. Mai 2003)

..........seit eben weis ich wieder wovor ich angst habe


1. vor fälschungen
2. vor koko und seiner camera
und 3. vor nicht vorhandenen blauen stützen

nee aber mal im ernst koko, wenn die ölfelder an deinem bike abgebrannt sind könnte es auf meiner stylewertung weit nach oben kommen, du bist auf gutem wege ein echtes RAD da draus zu machen, es sieht schon fast wie ein erwachsenes yeti aus


...was man von deinem judenlichen zimmer ja nicht behaupten kann....GRÖÖHL....nix für ungut aber so sieht das eben bei uns jungen hüpfern aus....


geil ..... so schön und lustig kann ein motag abend enden

basti
*listening to boomtown rats - i don't like mondays*

ps: bin raus
pps: koko besorg dir bloß endlich blauecantis
ppps: phaty dann morgen also gegen 14hundert


----------



## lebaron (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ja ja so blau blau blau... *


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wie geil....

hab ich ja jetzt erst egsehen , bei koko gibbet ja sogar blaue pedalen, wie geil....naja ddie brücke und der booster haben aber noch untercshiedliche töne....TZTztzzzzzzzzzzz....oder schimmert das nur anders????


ABER DER HAMMER......man beachte den textmarker, wohnungtuning bis ins letzte detail....schließlich muss ja wenigsten *IRGENDWAS* zu den maguras passen

                    



*lacht sich kaputt*


----------



## phatlizard (5. Mai 2003)

Der nächste Höhepunkt ist nahe ... !

*DARMSTADT!!!!!!!!*
(das ist ein Link)

Anmelden Männer! Das Starterfeld ist begrenzt und die Locals stellen schon alleine ein anständiges Kontingent!
Peter Horsch und Co. laden ein ... ! Es wird rocken!!!

Es haben sich schon einige Classic-Heroen angesagt ... Singlespeeder oder nicht! Schaltzug raus und auf geht es ... ! Mit Cola-Dosen-Weitwurf!!! Vergabe des Titels "Deutscher Tossing Champion"!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *(das ist ein Link)*



fertig


das hört sich ja wirklich geil an, was die darmstädter so aufm plan haben! wer sich das entgehen lässt ist selbst schuld...


----------



## phatlizard (6. Mai 2003)

... aprops Bier ... 

auch eine coole Art, es zum Radfahren mitzubringen! In SSp-Einheiten!






Ein Bunny und 100 Liter Bier ...


----------



## The Rodenz (6. Mai 2003)

Angemeldet !!!!


----------



## phatlizard (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Angemeldet !!!!
> *



Jan Du alter Pferdemetzger ... ich hab Dich schon vermisst!

phaty


----------



## The Rodenz (6. Mai 2003)

Bin wieder da, mir war wie dir auch ein wenig aufgrund der ereignisse die lust vergangen, aber jetzt iss dat rheinland widde komplettt.
freue mich schon riesig auf den lauf in darmstadt, diesmal muss ich ja keine uniklinik vertreten   

da kann man dann ja etwas laufen lassen

werde euch am freitag mal meine neuen räder zeigen

bis bald jan


----------



## phatlizard (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Bin wieder da, mir war wie dir auch ein wenig aufgrund der ereignisse die lust vergangen, aber jetzt iss dat rheinland widde komplettt.
> freue mich schon riesig auf den lauf in darmstadt, diesmal muss ich ja keine uniklinik vertreten
> *



Lord have mercy ... !

Ich mag mir garnicht vorstellen, was Du so verreissen wirst, wenn Du Dich *nicht* zurückhalten musst ... !!!
Naja und diesmal kommt noch dazu, daß es mein erster GBBC-Auftritt ohne Rückenprobleme sein sollte! Oh Jan ... das wird schön ... ! 

Nicht vergessen Mädels Freitag Nacht ist traditionell SOKO-KOKO-Party! Was das ist? Wissen wir vorher auch nie ... geht aber immer gut aus ... !  

Frühe Anreise ist empfohlen ... !

phaty


----------



## Menis (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> * Frühe Anreise ist empfohlen ... ! *




nach rob, die zweite meldung aus der wichtigsten, geilsten und fettesten stadt... menis


(nebenbei: wir müssen demnächst zum 03. oktober tagen - die darmstätter legen die latte ganz schön hoch....)


----------



## phatlizard (6. Mai 2003)

Damenrad-Strassen-Criterium ... ???


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Mai 2003)

Müssen sich Titelverteidiger eigentlich auch anmelden?

Na ja, hab's vorsichthalber mal lieber gemacht...

Muß jetzt meine Wurftechnik trainieren......


Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Mai 2003)

Nochmal das offizielle GBBC-Maskottchen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (6. Mai 2003)

Holy shit! Das Vieh? Mit so einem dekadenten Halsband?

Dann lieber meinen fetten Mistkater! Oder Kaeptn Blaubaer.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Marcus (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Menis Kuss _
> *nach rob, die zweite meldung aus der wichtigsten, geilsten und fettesten stadt... menis*



Gaehn.... Ich war eher, ich war eher! 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Nochmal das offizielle GBBC-Maskottchen: *



Ich weiss nicht, ob dass so eine gute Idee ist, dass Kokolein jetzt eine Digicamera hat und auch noch weiss, wie man mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm umgeht ... !

Was kommt als nächstes? Der Kühlschrankinhalt ... ???

phaty

ach ja ... ONESPEED IS ALL YOU NEED!


----------



## itz (6. Mai 2003)

Booooaahh ey der Koko "Master of Irfanview"

Ne Jung wat bin isch stolz op dir   

Zum "Glück" hat Corel nich mehr auf seine HD gepasst, wer weiss wie er sonst abgehen würde?!

Chris


----------



## rob (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Muß jetzt meine Wurftechnik trainieren......
> *


na dann werd ich mir mal nen bischen schwungmasse anessen...


damenrad-strassen-kriterium? aber das ist ja nix besonderes - ihr habt doch alle eure räder dabei


----------



## phatlizard (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> na dann werd ich mir mal nen bischen schwungmasse anessen...
> *



So viel Kälbermast-Mittel gibt es in ganz Berlin nicht ...!


----------



## andy1 (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Der nächste Höhepunkt ist nahe ... !
> 
> DARMSTADT!!!!!!!!
> ...




bin ANGEMELDET ! 

hab nur noch kein Singlespeedrad !
Kann ich mir auch eins leihen ?  

Werde mir wohl was auf die Schnelle basteln ! 

Andy


----------



## phatlizard (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sags ja die Classic-Heroen kommen auch ... !!!
Nils anmelden!!! 

phaty


----------



## andy1 (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich sags ja die Classic-Heroen kommen auch ... !!!
> ...



iss ja kein Weg für mich ausserdem lerne ich da wohl auch mal andere Spinner ääh, Classic- und SSP-Freaks kennen ! 
Tja, und wieder back in meine Homezone - auf die Trails vom  guten alten Frankenstein und viele alte Bekannte wieder treffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. Mai 2003)

... mein aktuelles Desktop posten ... um einem Herren in Süddeutschland einen kurzen Lachanfall vor dem Computer zu bescheren ... !


----------



## ibislover (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... um einem Herren in Süddeutschland einen kurzen Lachanfall vor dem Computer zu bescheren ... ! *



der scheucht wahrscheinlich gerade sein rohloff maltretiertes richtey mit "flutlicht" durch den wald!  


scheeeeeeee....






gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> der scheucht wahrscheinlich gerade sein rohloff maltretiertes richtey *



Interner Deckname "Das Kabelbinder-Monster aus Marin County" ...

Hier noch kurz eine Impression von der Strecke in Darmstadt!


----------



## Marcus (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... mein aktuelles Desktop posten ... um einem Herren in Süddeutschland einen kurzen Lachanfall vor dem Computer zu bescheren ... ! *




...so und jetzt kannst du uns deinen richtigen Background wieder zeigen 






Gruesse, Marcus

now listening to: *NOFX - Kill All The White man*


----------



## phatlizard (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> ...so und jetzt kannst du uns deinen richtigen Background wieder zeigen
> *



okay ... okay ... ich tu es ja schon ...


----------



## cdeger (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... einen kurzen Lachanfall  ... ! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> okay ... okay ... ich tu es ja schon ...
> *



Das du es aber auch immer uebertreiben musst....! *

Gruesse, Marcus

now listening to: *Lunachicks - Bad Ass Bitch*

* Aktion "Fuer mehr KOTZSMILIES im IBC-Forum!"


----------



## phatlizard (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Da will man Dir ne kleine Freunde machen und schon wird es der Höhepunkt der Woche .... !


----------



## phatlizard (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Das du es aber auch immer uebertreiben musst....! *



Ich muss mir doch treu bleiben ... !


----------



## phatlizard (6. Mai 2003)

Und jetzt sag mir keiner, das hätte nix mit Sport zu tun ... !!!!

Fernanda Keller aus Brasilien beim Ironman!


----------



## cdeger (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ... und schon wird es der Höhepunkt der Woche .... ! *




Naaa, der sah doch so aus ...

(dank Charly, Thomas und dem Steinhummer)


----------



## ibislover (6. Mai 2003)

scheint frau bontrager nur gelangweilt, oder war sie es wirklich?

gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (6. Mai 2003)

Gott bist Du einfach zu manipulieren ...  
War ja klar, dass Du das nicht auf Dir sitzen lassen kannst!
Jetzt brauch Keith nur noch einen Nickname - und dann kriegt er am Tag 200 PMs aus Potsdam ... ! Obwohl, seit ich Basti erzählt habe, daß Miss Bontrager jetzt langsam in sein Alter kommt, haben sich die Prioritäten etwas verschoben ... !

phaty


----------



## odelay (6. Mai 2003)

@cdeger

DETAILS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibislover (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Obwohl, seit ich Basti erzählt habe, daß Miss Bontrager jetzt langsam in sein Alter kommt, haben sich die Prioritäten etwas verschoben ... !
> 
> phaty *




steht das barönchen auf 13 jährige!?  
ok, ok, ich nehms zurück.

gott sei dank ist sie dann doch noch ein paar jährchen jünger als der basti!   

gruss,
phil


----------



## cdeger (6. Mai 2003)

@yetilover: Satt.

@odelay: 1 kg Mehl, 10 Eier, Salz, Wasser, 200 g Butter, 6 Zwiebeln, Salat, ... ach, fast hätt' ich die 750 g Käse vergessen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *@odelay: 1 kg Mehl, 10 Eier, Salz, Wasser, 200 g Butter, 6 Zwiebeln, Salat, ... ach, fast hätt' ich die 750 g Käse vergessen ...
> 
> *



Christian Alfredissimo Deger - der König der Käsespätzle ... !
Das wird irgendwann in einem MTB-Historien-Buch stehen! In Marin County in den 70ern haben sie es mit Gras versucht und dank CD sind jetzt 50% der Bike-Pioniere auf bewusstseinserweiternden Teigwaren aus Baden-Württemberg!

phaty


----------



## odelay (7. Mai 2003)

@cdeger

Danke ! Lecker!
Wär ich gern dabeigewesen.


----------



## phatlizard (7. Mai 2003)

Runterscrollen ... !!!


----------



## realbiker (7. Mai 2003)

Was sagts ihr zu dem Bike - mir gefällts sehr gut optisch und auch so ...


----------



## Steinhummer (7. Mai 2003)

@Cdeger:

Hat der Meister seine Käsespätzle bei sich gehalten?

Steinhummer (der an diesem Abend noch reichlich flüssige Kohlehydrate auf der Kettengang-Party verköstigt hat... )


----------



## Marcus (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *Was sagts ihr zu dem Bike - mir gefällts sehr gut optisch und auch so ...
> *



Koko, uebernehmen Sie! 

Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Koko, uebernehmen Sie!
> ...



Nicht blau genug - aber Koko hätte gerne die Sattelstütze ... !!!


----------



## realbiker (7. Mai 2003)

Leider nicht meines und leider nicht zu verkaufen!  

Der Besitzer hat sogar Angebote jenseits der 3000  abgelehnt - sowas ist wahre Liebe ...


----------



## Menis (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> * Nicht blau genug - aber Koko hätte gerne die Sattelstütze ... !!! *




...und sicher auch die toll passende schlauchtrommel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (7. Mai 2003)

@realbiker: Ist farblich sehr schön auf den Schlauchwagen abgestimmt! 

Steinhummer


----------



## Steinhummer (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Menis Kuss _
> *
> 
> 
> ...und sicher auch die toll passende schlauchtrommel. *



2 Doofe, 1 Gedanke... 

Steinhummer


----------



## realbiker (7. Mai 2003)

Sowas nennt man einen echten Fan und außerdem ist das alles Perfektion - kauft ihr euch die Schlauchwagen nicht passend zu den Bikes ???


----------



## phatlizard (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Menis Kuss _
> *...und sicher auch die toll passende schlauchtrommel. *



Und der kleine Zaun in gelb - da hat jemand mit viel Liebe zum Detail das Bild komponiert!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Mai 2003)

Ich finde es schon bedenklich, dass wir uns über eine Gardena-Schlauch-Trommel in Team-türkis unterhalten können aber keiner mal einen Seufzer für dieses geile Bild aus Moab übrig hat ... !
Kommt schon, es ist ja nicht so, dass *ich* Applaus haben will ... 


*



*


----------



## Menis (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *...aber keiner mal einen Seufzer...* [/B]




(......hmmmmmmmmmmm.....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich finde es schon bedenklich, dass  keiner mal einen Seufzer für dieses geile Bild aus Moab übrig hat ... ! *



Ach was, viel zu warm für uns Alteuropäer! 

Steinhummer (mags gern kühl)

PS: Suche einen anthrazitfarbenen  XTR-Umwerfer, Top-pull/Downswing, 28,6, guter/neuer Zustand! Gracias!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Mai 2003)

... wäre dies einer von den Tagen geworden, die man vor lauter Langeweile und Ereignisslosigkeit in die Tonne treten könnte ... aber dann ... ja dann weiss ich plötzlich wieder, daß Gott mich liebt... denn sie schickt mir einen Cola-Dosen-Jünger vorbei der mir im Cross-Country-Renn-Forum eine Perle der Posting-Kunst beschert ... !

MTB und Impotenz?? Und was haltet ihr von Cannondale Jeckyll?? 
 

Jaaaaaaaaaa es lohnt sich doch weiterzukämpfen ... !

phaty


----------



## luniz (7. Mai 2003)

hihi, phaty, ichg hab da nen viiiel besseren thread gefunden, da hat sich einer nen hobel gehobelt....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t55408.html


mfg luniz


----------



## phatlizard (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von luniz _
> *hihi, phaty, ichg hab da nen viiiel besseren thread gefunden, da hat sich einer nen hobel gehobelt....
> *



Find ich aber sehr geil das Holz-Bike ... !!!


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Mai 2003)

... gerade bei nahrhaften threads sind, hier auch noch ein wirklich hübscher....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t55666.html

hachwiewardieweltnocheinfachwowirallenurinwaldzumbikengingen
flo


----------



## polo (7. Mai 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t55761.html

Da macht man sich schon Gedanken über die Auswirkungen der Radmarke auf den Geisteszustand...


----------



## phatlizard (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *
> Da macht man sich schon Gedanken über die Auswirkungen der Radmarke auf den Geisteszustand... *



Das ist ja schon wieder unser Freund Graf Cannondale - der hat sich geoutet ... der ist 34!!!!
Ich dachte der wäre 14 ... ! 

Und überhaupt, wer braucht schon Haare ... !???


----------



## ibislover (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Und überhaupt, wer braucht schon Haare ... !???
> *



bei ner lederjacke von JOOP! - keiner!!   

/phil


----------



## Beelzebub (7. Mai 2003)

komisch was manche menschen für probleme haben


----------



## phatlizard (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> bei ner lederjacke von JOOP! - keiner!!
> ...



Bevor der Neid ausbricht, es ist leider nur eine Cordura-Jacke von JOOP! 
Damit seh ich aus, wie der Bodyguard von Rikman! Ein geiler Job ...!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> bei ner lederjacke von JOOP! - keiner!!
> ...



Man beachete auch diese "dezente" Oakley.... 


...wow - tolle Kamera...


----------



## andy1 (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *Leider nicht meines und leider nicht zu verkaufen!
> 
> Der Besitzer hat sogar Angebote jenseits der 3000  abgelehnt - sowas ist wahre Liebe ...   *



Ist doch nur ein gelb-türkises Rad mit grünen Reifen


----------



## phatlizard (7. Mai 2003)

Und ne blöde Schaltung hat das YETI auch ...

Da lob ich mir doch FISHER Fullies!


----------



## Altitude (7. Mai 2003)

Studenten der DH Dortmund haben sich ein paar Gedanken zu "Faschos" gemacht...

Ich find das Ergebnis sehr gut:

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/wunderbar/0,1518,247538,00.html


----------



## Altitude (7. Mai 2003)

Unser Heidi macht jetzt Werbung für einen großen Schweden...


----------



## peppaman (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Nicht blau genug - aber Koko hätte gerne die Sattelstütze ... !!! *





denke, der hinterbau wär für´n anfang der größte fortschritt


----------



## lebaron (7. Mai 2003)

SEIT EBEN..leide ich unter herzrasen, bluthochdruck und allem möglichen..

spätzle naschen mit keith b. 



basti
*der jetzt runter kommen muss*


----------



## Marcus (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Damit seh ich aus, wie der Bodyguard von Rikman! Ein geiler Job ...!*



Ach, du traeumst doch schon wieder von der Teilnahme an geilen Partys auf irgendwelchen Hotelzimmern mit Moet, Beluga und Chicks bis zum Abwinken.
rkm


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Heee...da bin ich mal nen Tag nicht da und schon bin ich das Opfer!!!Männo!!!

Nehmt das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (7. Mai 2003)

Und extra für Phaty


----------



## phatlizard (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Heee...da bin ich mal nen Tag nicht da und schon bin ich das Opfer!!!Männo!!!
> ...



Der Mann mit dem Modem und der Jammerplatte ("Och Männo, die Bilder sind zu gross!!!) postet eine Postertapete von einem Katzenarsch ... !
Es gibt Tage da könnte man ....


----------



## ibislover (8. Mai 2003)

hätte er ihn mal platt gehüpft und den sohn dann hinterher...







/phil


----------



## peppaman (8. Mai 2003)

immerhin hat er ´nen "race-line-gelben" eis-tee-deckel 


gut´ nacht
peppaman


----------



## Steinhummer (8. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Und extra für Phaty *



Mann, wat ene armselije Köhlschrank! Ke Kölsch drin - de ärme Jong hät jo nix ze drinke!

Steinhummer (dessen Iso-Drink Früh heißt)


----------



## phatlizard (8. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Mann, wat ene armselije Köhlschrank! Ke Kölsch drin - de ärme Jong hät jo nix ze drinke!
> ...



Das siehst Du ganz falsch! Koko hat einen Grossraum-Kühlschrank mit dem Namen "EDEKA" auf der anderen Strassenseite! Da muss er sich nicht immer so bücken, wenn er die Tiefkühlpizza oder das Bierchen zum Verzehr hervorzaubern will ... !
Tür auf und 10 Meter bis zur Wurst-Theke! 
In seinem Tiefkühlfach ist eh kein Platz mehr - da liegt eine rote Ringlé-Stütze, die nicht eher rausgeholt wird, bis sie blau gefroren ist ... !

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (8. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *da liegt eine rote Ringlé-Stütze, die nicht eher rausgeholt wird, bis sie blau gefroren ist ... !
> *



   

Ok, der begehbare Kühlschrank gegenüber rückt die Sache wieder gerade - nach nem GBBCler sah das nämlich nciht aus, eher nach nem Tübinger Theologiestudenten! 

Steinhummer (der mit 50 Dosen Bit zum Lago gereist ist)


----------



## KIV (8. Mai 2003)

bin mir nicht ganz sicher, obs schon gepostet wurde, wär aber sicher was für unseren rückengeschädigten thread-initiator:

siehe radfieber.de:
 Phatcycle Cruiser

Ein absolutes Leichtgewicht! Wir kennen keinen leichteren Cruiser. 
Mit 7 Gang Nabe und ultrabreiten Lenker

679 Euro
Seht euch www.phatcycles.com an....
wir können euch innerhalb weniger Tage
fast jeden Cruiser besorgen!


----------



## The Rodenz (8. Mai 2003)

Hier kommt sie meine gnadenlose Maschine für die explodierende Kniescheibe   
diese Kiste findet den Weg immer auch noch mit 103 Promille   

Gefällt euch doch oder ??


----------



## KIV (8. Mai 2003)

Preis is ja dann doch ziemlich heftig, aber is ja auch handmade in U.S.  


Specs:

Welcome to the limited Fuller Recumbent Chopper Series. Each and every one of these bikes are hand built by Bryan Fuller himself. No two bikes will be exactly the same. Each bike will be custom built to fit the rider according to the height of the individual. Each bike takes about 45 days to build from the raw metal up. It doesn't get any more custom than this.

Frame 4130 Chromoly Steel. 
Fork 1 1/8 Inch, Triple Tree 48 Inchesd Long! 
Brakes Rear = Drum Brake 
Wheels 26 Inch Rear, and 20 Inch Front 
Hubs Shimano "Nexus" Seven Speed Rear 
Cranks 3 PC 
Saddle Hand Sewn Padded Leatherette 
Pedals Alloy 
Handlebars Mini Ape Hanges 
PRICE $2,550.00 (custom paint will affect price) 
BUY Contact Us


----------



## The Rodenz (8. Mai 2003)

Hier die seite kommt näher seht her, für jedes Gelände  für jeden Einsatz    


UNd der Name auf dem vorherigen Bild können nur die beurteilen die zum 1 Lauf in Bonn waren und mit im Pantheon bei der kleinen Begrüßungsparty


----------



## phatlizard (8. Mai 2003)

Och Jan und ich dachte das wird eine neue Tradition: Du und ich fahren dem Feld im Auto hinterher! Jetzt fängst Du plötzlich an mit Radfahren .... !!!  
Naja okay - die Maschine ist natürlich schon lecker mein Grosser ... !!!

phaty


----------



## The Rodenz (8. Mai 2003)

Endlich eine würdige Kritik, die Mädels finden das Fahrrad alle doof, aber das heißt ja nix, Ach Großer lass uns mal abwarten wie der Samstag läuft ob ich überhaupt fahrtüchtig bin  

aber es freut mich das Du das Rad würdigst, und dazu zeige ich dir noch meinen neuesten Umbau


----------



## phatlizard (8. Mai 2003)

Ein Mann - ein Gang!

Na Jan wie der Samstag wird, dass wissen wir doch beide ... ! SCHRECKLICH!!!!!!!!!  

Okay Mädels ich hätte mal gerne eine Runde Applaus und andächtiges Kopfnicken für Deutsche Igenieurskunst aus Hessen!

Greasy Pete's *Technobull* Eingänger! Das meine sehr verehrten Damen und Herren ist Kult!


----------



## realbiker (8. Mai 2003)

Beschiss:
Auszug eines Mails:
>Hast du ein Bild davon? Schaftlänge + Durchmesser? Gewicht? Preisvorstellung? Viele Fragen!
>
>LG
> Lukas
>
also bilder folgen im thread, dauert aber noch bis morgen. die 
schaftlänge ist bei 18,5 cm und durchmesser nat. 1 1/8. gewicht: 
verdammt leicht! das ist einer der großen vorteile der ti (ca 1,4 kg)

wegen dem preis: ich hab sie vor einem halben jahr für 180 euros 
gekauft, also sag ich mal ist die vb bei 150 euros.
wenn du teile mit tauschwert hast wäre mir das auch recht (brauche 
vorderradbremse, am besten scheibe, und eine neue kurbel)

bye,
bumm

KURZ AUFFLIEGEN LASSEN UND SCHON IS ER SAUER ...  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t55097.html


----------



## realbiker (8. Mai 2003)

@ phaty

Gibts in Hessen schon Internet? Haben die einen Homepage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (8. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *@ phaty
> 
> Gibts in Hessen schon Internet? Haben die einen Homepage?    *



Als die zugemacht haben, da gab es noch kein Internet!!!


----------



## ibislover (8. Mai 2003)

/phil


----------



## phatlizard (8. Mai 2003)

Wenn man glaubt, man habe alles gesehen ... Kommt ne Kuh um die Ecke ...

Schon gehört: TEAM COAST ist heute schon wieder von der UCI gesperrt worden ... !

Man mag es ja kaum glauben ...!

phaty


----------



## odelay (8. Mai 2003)

oohh, Muddi gugg mal -- en Pfeerd



odelay
bekennendes Stadtkind


----------



## ibislover (8. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wenn man glaubt, man habe alles gesehen ... Kommt ne Kuh um die Ecke ...
> 
> Schon gehört: TEAM COAST ist heute schon wieder von der UCI gesperrt worden ... !
> ...



wegen was denn diesmal?
wieder keine kohle?

phil


----------



## phatlizard (8. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> wegen was denn diesmal?
> ...




Absolute Lachplatte!!!



08.05.03 (rsn) - Der deutsche GS-I-Rennstall "Team Coast" ist am Donnerstag erneut vom internationalen Radsportverband UCI supendiert worden, wie die UCI offiziell bekanntgab. Die Mannschaft von Jan Ullrich, die die GS-I-Lizenz nur unter Auflagen bekam, hat die Gehälter für April nicht rechtzeitig überwiesen. 

"Diese Situation beweist unglücklicherweise, dass die strukturellen Probleme des Teams sehr ernst sind, trotz der Maßnahmen, die die UCI schon getroffen hat, um die Interessen der Rennfahrer zu schützen", hieß es in einem am Abend verbreiteten Statement der UCI. Coast-Sprecher Marcel Wüst wollte zu der UCI-Entscheidung nicht Stellung nehmen: "Kein Kommentar."


an den Rennstall gefaxt: "Wir informieren Sie davon, dass das Trade Team Coast mit sofortiger Wirkung suspendiert ist. Es geht um nicht bezahlte Gehälter im April." Unterzeichnet war das Schreiben von David Crettol von der Rechtsabteilung der UCI.

Coast war bereits am 6. März gesperrt worden vom Weltverband, weil die Februar-Gehälter nicht rechtzeitig bezahlt worden waren. Das Team des schillernden Unternehmers Günther Dahms aus Essen muss der UCI bis spätestens zum 5. jeden Monats die Zahlung der Fahrergehälter nachweisen. Die erste Teamsperre wurde nach 14 Tagen wieder aufgehoben. Im April hatte Coast erst in allerletzter Minute und nur dank des kurzfristigen Einspringens von Co-Sponsor Bianchi bei der UCI die Bankbürgschaft zur Absicherung des Millionenvertrages von Jan Ullrich vorlegen können. Coast stand bereits damals kurz vor dem Aus.

Derzeit führt das Finanzamt Wesel eine Prüfung durch bei der Firma "Rad Sport Marketing GmbH" (RSM), die den Rennstall "Coast" betreibt. RSM soll sich im Insolvenzverfahren befinden.


----------



## Hoerni (8. Mai 2003)

hielt ich es noch für einen aprilscherz! ja leck, dass mit en klamottenläden  - seit keine vans mehr verkauft werden - kein fettes strassenteam zu sponsorn ist ist klar.

hörni, der gerade sein xtes pils öffnet


----------



## yo gomez (8. Mai 2003)

Zum Thema:

"...das macht langsam keinen Spaß mehr" 

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,247838,00.html


----------



## Beelzebub (9. Mai 2003)

(Zitat 
Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale 
Achte auf Rentner und auf diese gestörten Typen die ohne Gangschaltung durch den Berg fahren. Nennen sich Singelshitfahrer oder so!!! 


"durch" den berg? mit rentnern verglichen werden?

hab ich was verpasst?


gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale
> Achte auf Rentner und auf diese gestörten Typen die ohne Gangschaltung durch den Berg fahren. Nennen sich Singelshitfahrer oder so!!!
> *



Wo gab es denn das Bonmot???? Kann doch nicht sein, daß ich so eine Vorlage übersehe ...
Ausserdem heisst das Shitshifter!
Durch den Berg fahren? Eisenbahntunnelbauer? 
Man weiss es nicht, vielleicht haben die jetzt auch schon eine eigene Sprache ....!??

phaty
extrem irritiert!


----------



## odelay (9. Mai 2003)

hat doch glatt ein Vertreter der Kantenklatscher-Fraktion ein paar Fotos vom Dresdner 1. Mai-Klassik-Downhill ins Netz gestellt.
hier:http://alteb.de 
den besten Report haben wie immer die Berliner abgegeben
hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t54978.html 

auf den Bildern ist nicht die beschriebene Geländeanfahrt zu sehen, sondern die Anfahrt/marsch der Uphillgehandicapten

man beachte diesen Meister des Stiles: wehende Locken, Ritchey-Starrbike und Sandalen




wie damals in Marin-County


----------



## humpen (9. Mai 2003)

...steht hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t55978.html 


ist mal wieder ein lustiger Thread mit gegenseitigem anpinkeln...

wenn man so eine Langeweile hat um so einen Thread zu schreiben bzw. zu kommentieren warum geht man dann nicht holzhacken? Oder vielleicht radfahren? Oder wenigstens schrauben?


----------



## phatlizard (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von humpen _
> *...steht hier
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t55978.html
> ...



Jetzt aber mal halblang! In dem thread hat der Graf Cannondale aber nicht den grössten Müll abgeliefert! Da war ja noch diese Frau aus Braunschweig - die ist ja wohl unerreicht!

ach wasn für ein Spass ... 

phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von humpen _
> *wenn man so eine Langeweile hat um so einen Thread zu schreiben bzw. zu kommentieren warum geht man dann nicht holzhacken? Oder vielleicht radfahren? Oder wenigstens schrauben?  *



Oder einfach mal ein bisschen Rechtschreibung üben...? 

Stainhuhmer


----------



## humpen (9. Mai 2003)

womit mal wider bewiesen ist das es keine Frage des Alters ist 
Unfug zu schreiben solange die Tastatur mitmacht 


by the way 
wurden die "Fahrräder" von Flying Furniture
hier bereits gepostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. Mai 2003)

Honda ... dem Tode geweiht ...


----------



## luniz (9. Mai 2003)

wenn ihr gerade bei threads seid, in denen die fetzen fliegen, wie wärs mit dem da???

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t56015.html

ab seite 2 in der mitte etwa wirds spannend.....


----------



## chainsaw (9. Mai 2003)

llllllllllloooooooooooooollllllllllllllll

manche sind so arm


der arme radhändler der dem das bighit verkauft hat, der traut sich ja bald nicht mehr auf die strasse   


      


hoffentlich fährt der noch länger ohne helm


----------



## Steinhummer (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von luniz _
> *wenn ihr gerade bei threads seid, in denen die fetzen fliegen, wie wärs mit dem da???
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t56015.html
> *



Über was reden diese... ähhh... Menschen aneinander vorbei? 
 Erst Freedom Fries, jetzt das - in letzter Zeit wird die Satire immer öfter von der Realität überholt, scheint mir... 

Steinhummer (ernsthaft besorgt)


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

Man muss sich wirklich sorgen, ich glaube sie sind nicht nur in der Überzahl, sie vermehren sich zusätzlich noch wie die Karnickel, 

wo führt es uns bloss hin ??


----------



## chainsaw (9. Mai 2003)

zum thema lowflyer


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLoooooooooooooooooooooooooooLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


Das ist ja geil  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

Was meint Ihr Männer, schaffen wir heute die 13000  ?

Auf gehts, lasst den Fertigmacher nochmal glühen und erstrahlen


----------



## chainsaw (9. Mai 2003)

lowflyer

der sollte sich besser im golf-forum rumtreiben

http://mitglied.lycos.de/lowflyer83/homepage.htm


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

Ehhhhhh, jetzt muss aber auch der Grosse und die Anderen mal was zu meinem Roten sagen, der entstanden ist aus meinem ehemals blauen Todtnaueingangrad, macht mich doch wenigstens ein bißchen fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chainsaw (9. Mai 2003)

aber diese fangschlaufe am hinterbau, braucht man da nicht nen waffenschein


----------



## odelay (9. Mai 2003)

Also wenn Du darum bettelst, hol ich mal die Keule raus:

die Zugverlegung zur hinteren Bremse soll nebenher noch als Wäscheleine dienen oder warum ist sie so lang?

Ergonomie ist ja fein, aber die Hörnchen sollten in einer Flucht mit dem Vorbau stehen und nicht wie zwei Antennenmasten nach oben

die Mäntel sind zu dünn und ohne Profil (Ansichtssache) aber sie müssen so montiert werden, dass sich die Schrift darauf am Ventilloch befindet

der Sattel mit seinem weißen Rückenstreifen sieht aus wie ein plattgefahrenes Stinktier

aber sonst ist es ein schmuckes Rad 

fühlst Du dich jetzt besser?


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA,

endlich ich danke    , 
hätte schon gedacht es interessiert kein Schwein, aber so

kommst du eigentlich auch zur explodierenden Kniescheibe  ?

   Bis dann Jan


----------



## Steinhummer (9. Mai 2003)

Über Hörnchen und Bremsschlaufe ist ja schon alles gesagt, und von "zeitgenössischem Aufbau" hab ich eh keine Ahnung. Schwarze Felgen sind immer geil. Der Sattel muss in erster Linie zum Arsch passen, sonst nix. Ansonsten: Schmuckes, klares Rad, und was ich besonders mag, sind die Gepäckträgeraufnahmen (muss da mal ne Lanze für CD brechen - die haben Gepäckträgeraufnahmen sogar an den höherwertigen Rahmen - richtig so!).

Viel Spaß mit der "Roten Liebe" 

Steinhummer

PS: Ist das die Wand von geographischen Institut? Die Farbe weckt traumatische Erinnerungen...


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

Neee, ist die eigene Hauswand aber jetzt wo du es sagst, die Farbe ist tatsächlich ähnlich, haste mal hier studiert ??

war doch bestimmt eine schöne Zeit in der Südstadt oder ?

    Jan


----------



## Steinhummer (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Neee, ist die eigene Hauswand aber jetzt wo du es sagst, die Farbe ist tatsächlich ähnlich, haste mal hier studiert ?? *



Yep! 1,5 Sylvester Motorradfahren in der Eifel. Eingeschrieben war ich als Erdkundler . Tja, those were the days...

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *
> kommst du eigentlich auch zur explodierenden Kniescheibe  ?
> *



Wer da nicht hinkommt, wird sowieso exkommuniziert!!!


----------



## phatlizard (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Also wenn Du darum bettelst, hol ich mal die Keule raus:
> 
> die Zugverlegung zur hinteren Bremse soll nebenher noch als Wäscheleine dienen oder warum ist sie so lang?
> ...



Ich hätt' halt einfach gesagt es sieht Schei$$e aus ... aber wenn Du gleich so ins Detail gehen willst - okay ... !


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

Grosser Du bringst mich immer wieder zum Lachen,

aber du hast doch mal behauptet du magst MTB mit schmalen Reifen   

Bis denne Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Grosser Du bringst mich immer wieder zum Lachen,
> 
> aber du hast doch mal behauptet du magst MTB mit schmalen Reifen
> *



Klar ich geb Dir doch nur Schläge, weil ich weiss, wie Du drauf abfährst ... !
Und für Dich tu ich doch bekanntlich alles!

phaty


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

ach herrlich so mag ich das, und dran denken die 13000 ist nicht mehr weit, ich werde sie heute holen


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

Noch mehr für den Nachmittag, so gehts auch


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

und dazu direkt noch was nettes, ein Betthupferl am Nachmittag


----------



## phatlizard (9. Mai 2003)

One day you'll be mine ... all mine ...


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

Noch etwas ernsthaftes und dazu schönes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

Hoffentlich kein Doppelposting, etwas für den Grossen 29"


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

noch mal 29


----------



## phatlizard (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Hoffentlich kein Doppelposting, etwas für den Grossen 29" *



Guter Gott ... ist das grün!
Aber ein echter Traum .... ! 29inchers sind geil!

phaty


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

Titan :


----------



## phatlizard (9. Mai 2003)

... dann aber richtig!!!


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

oder ein wenig Lack und Leder


----------



## Greasy Pete (9. Mai 2003)

Habe es jetzt endlich mal geschafft das Singlespeed Video aus dem Fernsehen zu digitalisieren.

Video Download 

Ist leider nur ein WindowsMediaFile und ist ca. 6MB gross.

Schaut es euch an und haut mich bitte nicht.......
 Ein paar Unwarheiten sind auch darin versteckt (Ich bin nicht schuld!!)

Vuiel Spass damit wünscht,

Peter


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSuuuuuuuuuuuuuper !!!!!!!


Sehr schön leider ein wenig kurz aber ein Anfang  !!!


    

Die Wet wird sich verändern

Jan


----------



## chainsaw (9. Mai 2003)

scheis codec brauch ich den jetzt schon wieder um das geile teil zu schauen


----------



## ibislover (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chainsaw _
> *scheis codec brauch ich den jetzt schon wieder um das geile teil zu schauen *



zieh dir den neusten windows player und no goats!
ms "produktpolitik"!

gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chainsaw (9. Mai 2003)

kommt mir nicht auf die platte, never!!!!!

bald werd ich sowieso abtrüniger und wechsel zu linux


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

@chainsaw  aber es lohnt sich nettes kleines video solltest du sehen      

jan


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

nur noch 22 bis zur 13000  !!!


----------



## phatlizard (9. Mai 2003)

Neulich beim Bootleg Canyon DH in Las Vegas - erst fliegt Marla Streb durchs Bild!
Natürlich mit 3000 mm Federweg und Pizza-Bremsen ...







Dann kommt Alex die harte Sau ...

Singlespeed und natürlich 0 mm Federweg!






Eine Runde Respekt für Alex!!!

phaty


----------



## chainsaw (9. Mai 2003)

@Rondenz: hab den film schon zum teil im tv gesehen, also ist nicht so schlimm, im moment ist der file halt nur ein hörspiel
kam am anfang ja auch gleich der lacher mit den 18gängen 

@Phatty  wow der Alex ist ja goil


R E S P E K T


----------



## Greasy Pete (9. Mai 2003)

> _
> 
> Eine Runde Respekt für Alex!!!
> 
> phaty [/B]_


_

Auf jeden Fall  

Es sollte einem aber trotzdem zu denken geben, warum das Bild von Marla so unscharf ist und das von Alex so super gestochen scharf 

Gruß Peter

(Der am Wochenende endlich seine Helmkamera ausprobieren will....)_


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

Mit einem Lächeln


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

So jetzt schon das Betthupferl


----------



## kAos (9. Mai 2003)

schick isses ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kAos (9. Mai 2003)

details...


----------



## kAos (9. Mai 2003)

schaltanlage


----------



## kAos (9. Mai 2003)

the end...


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

Das dazu


----------



## kAos (9. Mai 2003)




----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

Das ist was für unseren Grossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. Mai 2003)

Jan, hast Du am Medizin-Schrank genascht???

Auf der einen Flasche klebte ein Etikett: "Bastis Power Posting Pulver" ... das hättest Du nicht schlucken sollen ...!!!! Böser böser Onkel Doktor!


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

neeeeee ich will doch die 13000


----------



## Cycleshark (9. Mai 2003)

take this...

..more...whens here....


----------



## kAos (9. Mai 2003)

a kona


----------



## kAos (9. Mai 2003)

nehmt dies...


----------



## phatlizard (9. Mai 2003)

... um Frauen-Telefon-Nummern im Park abzustauben: ein Weimaraner Welpe!


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

und nun das


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

noch eins


----------



## kAos (9. Mai 2003)




----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

jetzt aber schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. Mai 2003)

Nochmal Alex - in the air ...


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Mai 2003)

verpasst so eine , aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Kaos du hast sie die magische 13000 herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## kAos (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *jetzt aber schnell *



 har aber nicht schnell genug...


----------



## phatlizard (9. Mai 2003)

kAos war's ....


----------



## phatlizard (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Kaos du hast sie die magische 13000 herzlichen Glückwunsch
> *



Mit nem GT das aussieht wie 'ne Meister Propper Flasche ... !!!


----------



## kAos (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *verpasst so eine , aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Kaos du hast sie die magische 13000 herzlichen Glückwunsch
> ...



 das war ein kopp an kopp rennen... 

<schleim> ohne DICH hätt ich des doch nie geschafft jan... </schleim>

   

wenn du mittem zug nach darmstadt cruist, können wa uns ja z´sammenschmeissen... peppa suchte doch auch noch anschluss.. or?



greetz sebastian


----------



## kAos (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Mit nem GT das aussieht wie 'ne Meister Propper Flasche ... !!!  *



meister propper?! finde eher das sieht nach IKEA-team edition aus....


----------



## phatlizard (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kAos _
> *
> 
> meister propper?! finde eher das sieht nach IKEA-team edition aus....*



Wie heisst der Rahmen denn dann "Malte" oder "Björn" ... ?


----------



## kAos (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wie heisst der Rahmen denn dann "Malte" oder "Björn" ... ? *



 aber mal ehrlich, mit DEN farben ist des ding ddem fertichmacher würdig, odääär?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (10. Mai 2003)

@Kaos können gerne einen gemeinsamen Zug nehmen, hatte schon mal nach Verbindungen geguckt, aber war alles über köln mit ice dann wirds mit dem Fahrrad wieder schwierig, aber lass uns mal gucken, kleine zugfahrt mit ein paar Bier, muss ja nicht so enden


----------



## kAos (10. Mai 2003)

...zwei dinge, die ganz wunderbar zusammen passen... 
in verbindung mit nem ordentlich guten alten ghettoblaster und nem CANALTERROR-tape rockt des auf jeden ab  

bin vor ein paar jahren immer die strecke mittem zug gefahren; da gibts auf jeden fall auch nen IC oder zur not nen IR wo man die bikes mitnehmen kann, for sure. werd mich da ma schlau machen und dir bescheid sagen.

mfg
der seba


----------



## phatlizard (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kAos _
> *
> 
> aber mal ehrlich, mit DEN farben ist des ding ddem fertichmacher würdig, odääär?  *



Öööööhmmmm durchaus ....

@The Rodenz - wer dieses (Kotz)Bild nochmal im Fertigmacher postet muss GEMA-Gebühren zahlen!

und nochmal erbrechen ...


----------



## The Rodenz (10. Mai 2003)

Damals an der steilen Rampe in Todtnau hätte ich beinah erbrochen, schön wars trotzdem, aus dem Rad ist jetzt übrigens das rote mit den Slicks geworden


----------



## ibislover (10. Mai 2003)

gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (10. Mai 2003)

Merlin kaputt - dann wohl doch eher Holy F U C K ...

Nicht wirklich eine gute Woche, für die Haltbarkeit von teuren Rahmen meine ich ... ! 

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> kaputtes merlin
> gruss,
> phil *



ich hab ja schon ein weilchen nix mehr gepostte aber das veranlasst mich doch mien beileid bedauern und erstaunen zu bekunden.

wie zu hölle kann man DAS rad SO zurichten....au weia..und der typ sieht dabei noch so fit aus..meine fresse


----------



## phatlizard (10. Mai 2003)

bruuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ibislover (10. Mai 2003)

gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (10. Mai 2003)

PACE ... Herzstillstand ... seufz ... 
Aber hart ist der Bock ... oh Gott ist das Teil hart!

Ein neues Desktop-Foto - danke Phil! 

phaty


----------



## ibislover (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ein neues Desktop-Foto - danke Phil!
> 
> phaty *



 


gruss,
phil


----------



## luniz (10. Mai 2003)

@ phaty: wo hast du diese bildert her mit der rohloff? von diesen dh-rollstülen? (kein witz, in kranked glaub ich fahren querschnittsgelähmte mit sowas nen downhill)
wie heisst dieser hersteller???

thx, luniz


----------



## phatlizard (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von luniz _
> *@ phaty: wo hast du diese bildert her mit der rohloff? von diesen dh-rollstülen? (kein witz, in kranked glaub ich fahren querschnittsgelähmte mit sowas nen downhill)
> wie heisst dieser hersteller???
> 
> thx, luniz *



Crank-It


----------



## luniz (10. Mai 2003)

nee, das wars doch nicht, sorry, bei denen dingern muss man ja treten...


ich wollte das wissen weil, in meiner zivistelle is ein gelähmter, der das in dem video gesehn hatte und saugeil fand...


----------



## rasaldul (10. Mai 2003)

als getarnter kantenklatscher (  ) hab ich natürlich das video und der mann heisst trevor snowdin und fährt diesen feuerstuhl

p.s.: ist nwd und nicht kranked


----------



## andy1 (10. Mai 2003)

Yippiiiiiiiiiieeeeee, ich habs !!!!!!!!!
      

mein neues wie es der Vorbesitzer aufgebaut hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (10. Mai 2003)

hab Rahmen mit Gabel getauscht gegen den Delite-Rahmen mit Tubus-Gepäcktrager + Federelement    

naja, hab dann noch einen Satz XTR-Cantis dabeibekommen und eine FER-12Volt-Lichtanlage (naja, vielleicht fürs Stadtrad, eigentlich schweineteuer)


----------



## phatlizard (10. Mai 2003)

was ich so alles für Angebote in die Mail-Box geschossen kriege ... das geht auf keine Kuhhaut!
Aber eine Karriere-Idee wäre das auch ...


----------



## lebaron (10. Mai 2003)

.......schließlich muss ich ja auch mal wieder was posten


----------



## lebaron (10. Mai 2003)

jedenfalls ist's ein lavadome und ich kann nicht sagen dass es mir SO gefällt


----------



## lebaron (10. Mai 2003)

.......nee wat isset schön...titan in volendung


----------



## phatlizard (10. Mai 2003)

Keine mehr online aber trotzdem ein Bett-Hupferl von mir ... eigentlich extra für Basti!

Na wer ist das???


----------



## lebaron (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Keine mehr online aber trotzdem ein Bett-Hupferl von mir ... eigentlich extra für Basti!
> 
> Na wer ist das??? *



du alter schwerenöter.......

...it kicks ass......


----------



## The Rodenz (11. Mai 2003)

Dann wenn jetzt mehr da sind ein Morgenhupferl


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (11. Mai 2003)

wer liest denn hier den Spiegel online....?  

solche Bilder um diese Uhrzeit - da werd´ ich ja ganz tarikard...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (11. Mai 2003)

Ja erwischt habe heute morgen schon online gelesen  

Falls die Tachycardie schlimmer wird, primär entlasten  , wenns immer noch nicht hilft Elektroschocks an bekannter Stelle  
ansonsten Augen zu und durch
oder Volumentherapie   

Jan


----------



## phatlizard (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> * Volumentherapie *



Ist das mit Anfassen ... ???


----------



## The Rodenz (11. Mai 2003)

Ja und ohne Küssen


----------



## The Rodenz (11. Mai 2003)

So gerade ein schönes Stück Sauerbraten mit Spätzle verzehrt, und nun ein ausgiebiges Mittagsschläfchen,   

bis später liebe freunde  


Jan


----------



## phatlizard (11. Mai 2003)

Für Euch Mädchen ...


----------



## Graf Cannondale (11. Mai 2003)

@Phatlizard 

Du bist doch schon einmal mit einem Slingshot durch die Einsamkeit Deutscher Wälder geradelt!

Was macht die Gabel wenn ich energisch an der Vorderradbremse ziehe. Theoretisch müßte sich die Gabel ein wenig in den Rahmen bewegen weil ja das Unterrohr fehlt. Und ein Drahtseil kann nur Zugkräfte aufnehmen. 

Kann man mit einem Slingshot überhaupt mit 80 Sachen eine Abfahrt fahren, und ruhigen Gewissens die vordere V-Brake ziehen? Oder flattert dann die Gabel das man sich vor Angst in die Hose macht?

Außerdem, wie ist die Haltbarkeit des Glasfiebergelenks? Was hast Du da für Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn dieses kleine Bauteil einmal versagt macht man doch einen furchbaren Abflug! 

Danke für Deine Antwort!!

P.S. Das mit dem Arztbesuch habe ich nicht gelesen!!!

Gruß Graf Cannondale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *So gerade ein schönes Stück Sauerbraten mit Spätzle verzehrt, und nun ein ausgiebiges Mittagsschläfchen,
> 
> bis später liebe freunde
> ...



Kein Wunder dass man dann so weite Shirts tragen muss beim radeln! Da verstecken sich wahrscheinlich die Resultate von zu gutem Essen.


----------



## phatlizard (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *
> P.S. Das mit dem Arztbesuch habe ich nicht gelesen!!!
> *



Dann musst Du auch nocht zum Optiker!!!!

Zum Slingshot!
Ich kann die Bedenken ja verstehen, aber das Ding fährt sich wie ein ganz normales Bike!
Mein Kampfgewicht damals war 101 kg ... war ganz geschmeidig!
Also Gabel oder Glasfiebergelenk kein Problem!
Machen wir uns mal nix vor, das Rad fährt man ja vor allem, weil es "anders" ist ... !
Natürlich ist eine normale Diamant-Form stabiler - aber das Slingshot fliegt einem nicht um die Ohren! Fährt sich eben schön komfortabel ... !
Aber in dem Fall kann man das leider nur durch Selbstversuch herausfinden - und das Risiko bleibt! 
Ich kenne aber niemand der sich dabei unsicher gefühlt hätte!

Die Antwort die Du suchst, kann Dir niemand geben, denn ob Dir das Fahrverhalten gefallen wird, kannst Du nur alleine rausfinden!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (11. Mai 2003)

.......is aber mit extrem hoher sicherheit 'n einzelstück.....

stand jedenfalls bei yetifan unter yeti's yetis


----------



## phatlizard (11. Mai 2003)

... Moutain-Bike-Legende gewinnt 24-Stunden-Team-Rennen!


----------



## lebaron (11. Mai 2003)

mr bonty.......hut ab....


erst so geile rohre zusammenbrutzeln und jetzt auch noch zeh wie leder 24 stunden rocken......

THAT'S rock and roll


----------



## luniz (11. Mai 2003)

signatur angucken...


----------



## lebaron (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von luniz _
> *signatur angucken... *




SORRY.......

aber würde hier auch nur irgendwer ernsthaft in erwägung ziehen für einne KANTENKLATSCHER zu spenden......ich denke neine...

was denkst du denn warum ich kein bonty haben

.....sachen gibt's die gubts gar ncht....au mann.....is das wieder ein tag


----------



## phatlizard (11. Mai 2003)

*Another Kantenklatscher bites the dust ... !*


----------



## The Rodenz (11. Mai 2003)

Ihr könnt auch für mich spenden, muss morgen nämlich noch Bier kaufen   

  Bis dann Jan


----------



## lebaron (11. Mai 2003)

.......und wer hat mal wieder allen anderen den arsch versohlt????

GENAU


PEATY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....und zwar beim red bull race durc die innenstadt von lissabon, MANN muss das geil sein....da schlägt das olle kantenklatscherherz wieder höher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Ihr könnt auch für mich spenden, muss morgen nämlich noch Bier kaufen
> *



Das nenne ich einen wirklich guten Zweck ... !!!


----------



## phatlizard (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.......und wer hat mal wieder allen anderen den arsch versohlt????
> 
> GENAU
> PEATY *



Und wenn Du Peaty nochmal im GT-Trikot anstatt dem Orange-Leibchen postest, dann kriegst Du den Arsch versohlt ... !!!


----------



## lebaron (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Und wenn Du Peaty nochmal im GT-Trikot anstatt dem Orange-Leibchen postest, dann kriegst Du den Arsch versohlt ... !!! *



keine sorge wollte ich ja erst machen aber ich habe auf die schnelle nicht das bild von der wm in dem chevi mit dem heineken gefunden...war es ein chevi?...

naja großer du kennst meine festplatte und diesen großen wirrwarrordner....NOCH FRAGEN......

ERGo musste eben das bild her


----------



## andy1 (11. Mai 2003)

nix Orange vielleicht mal  magenta, lila, violett


----------



## andy1 (11. Mai 2003)

und nehmt dies:


----------



## whoa (11. Mai 2003)

..hat's leider nich gereicht. 

road toad..


----------



## phatlizard (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *nix Orange vielleicht mal  magenta, lila, violett *



Machen wir uns mal nix vor - Strassenradsport ist schon eine ziemlich schwule Angelegenheit!
So ein Giro D'Italia Peleton sieht doch eher aus wie Christopher-Street-Day in Köln!

@whoa: Vier Porno-Punkte! Deiner?

phaty
Ein Herz für Rudow!


----------



## andy1 (11. Mai 2003)

Schwuli ?

Naja...

Ist nunmal das Wurstpellensyndrom aber die Kerle können sich das leisten. Die Frauen mögen nicht immer nur Flatterklamotten bei den Männers...


----------



## andy1 (11. Mai 2003)

noch ne schwule Farbe aber ich hab mich schon daran gewöhnt so dass ich ihn wohl balöd fahre.
Das schlimmste aber ist, dass er  immer noch genau so (fast fertig, unfertig) vor sich hindümpelt...

also immer noch ein Projekt...

(Entschuldigung Kreuzbandriß)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (11. Mai 2003)

und manches kann man dagegen direkt fix und fertig bekommen...
(sieht so ein Bike aus was niemand haben will?)

Ich sag nur  

ausserdem mal schöne Farben


----------



## whoa (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> @whoa: Vier Porno-Punkte! Deiner?
> *



kann ich mir die auf's oberrohr bappen.. 
is'n schwarz-weiß pic, die kiste is in RL natürlich pink..


----------



## phatlizard (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> kann ich mir die auf's oberrohr bappen..  *



Aber klar doch Junge ... wo ich doch die offizielle Instanz für Porno-Bomber-Prädikate bin!

@Andy1

Ich möchte hiermit nochmals meine Freude zum Ausdruck bringen, daß mit dem Brodie endlich guter Geschmack in Dein Haus eingezogen ist ... ! Irgendwie merkt man bei den Bildern die Du sonst so postest, daß die vielen Asphalt-Schwuchteln um Dich herum Dich beinahe schon aufs andere Ufer gezogen haben ... ! Auf's italienische ...!

phaty

P.S.: Männer wie wir brauchen doch keine Smilies mehr Andy ... oder?


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Mai 2003)

@andi: Das ist das Offroad von Olli, oder? Wirklich hübsch, vielleicht hätte er es auch mal besser aus dieser günstigeren Position fotografiert
Ich hatte ja überlegt, selbst zuzuschlagen. Aber eigentlich konnt ich's echt nicht gebrauchen

Ich will ne blaue Stütze!!


----------



## andy1 (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> @Andy1
> 
> ...



 
thanx

mein Smily, dein Smily, Smily ist für alle da!  

@Koko:
Ja, ein schönes Rad. 
Es ist von realbiker. Eigentlich hatte er schon recht viele Fotos.
Aber das Bild macht es noch etwas schöner als es ist. Es muss mal noch ein wenig hergerichtet werden, aber viel Arbeit ist nicht dran:
3 Speichen gebrochen, Nabe vorn etwas rauh, Steuersatz fetten, Lenkerendstopfen, (Kenda!)-Reifen hinten ist an der Seite etwas gefetzt, 1 Bremszug gängiger machen... 
Inspektion halt, sonst gehts.

Wegen gebrauchen: Wieviel Rad braucht man schon ? 
Aber ich setzte es mal in der Stadt ein und als Retro-Poserbike wenn ich mal mit ner Gruppe vom ADFC fahre (die schwereren Touren).
Das Schlimme ist: die Leute sind da so gewürfelt dass da sowieso welche dabei sind mit alten oder Cantilever-Rädern die nicht den Anspruch haben was retromäßiges raushängen lassen zu wollen.


----------



## phatlizard (12. Mai 2003)

Was zum Träumen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (12. Mai 2003)

eigentlich was für den "goldinvestoren"-thread, aber das schlägt dem fass den boden aus und somit hier voll richtig .....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2172301554&category=420


----------



## Cycleshark (12. Mai 2003)

@ rasaldul

na dann lies doch mal den goldinvestoren"-thread...du seppel....   

der winning bidder war übrigens ein japaner......tsss


" simplex wechsel 
...steht im moment bei 3250 dollaritos....autsch....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....54&category=420"


----------



## rasaldul (12. Mai 2003)

ich geb´s ja zu: ich war zu faul zum suchen denn es kam mir schon irgendwie bekannt vor.
´tschuldigung


----------



## Cycleshark (12. Mai 2003)

"ich war zu faul zum suchen " und das am einem montach morschen..... mann was hast du übers wochenende gemacht...?  

onklevollbusypete


----------



## rasaldul (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cycleshark _
> *"ich war zu faul zum suchen " und das am einem montach morschen..... mann was hast du übers wochenende gemacht...?
> 
> onklevollbusypete *



ich fröhnte wein weib und gesang so wie es sich gehört. ausserdem habe ich urlaub (der erste seit august)

gez.
mr."abjetzteinewocheunrasiert"


----------



## Altitude (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> ich fröhnte wein weib und gesang so wie es sich gehört. ausserdem habe ich urlaub (der erste seit august)
> ...



klingt eher nach bier, alde und gröhlen...


----------



## Marcus (12. Mai 2003)

Longest Thread Ever?

Eben gefunden: http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?&threadid=31871

Da muessen wir uns noch ranhalten 

Gruesse, Thread-Ali

now listening to: *Ten Masked Men - Blue*


----------



## rasaldul (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Longest Thread Ever?
> 
> Eben gefunden: http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?&threadid=31871
> ...



deren thread läuft aber schon auf den tag genau 21 monate länger


----------



## raymund (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Longest Thread Ever?
> 
> Eben gefunden: http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?&threadid=31871
> ...



Wäre wie dort aus jedem einzelnen Wort ein Post gemacht worden,  läge der Fertigmacher deutlich vorn.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## lebaron (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Longest Thread Ever?
> 
> Eben gefunden: http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?&threadid=31871
> ...


MÄNNERS DIE PACKEN WIR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chainsaw (12. Mai 2003)

hi hier mal ein link, um sich ein bild über die umgebung vom schloss zu machen:


http://www.echo-online.de/kultur/detail.php3?id=27742


von unserer stadtzeitung


----------



## Kokopelli (12. Mai 2003)

Also manche Leute sollte man........

Frage: Was stimmt nicht an diesem Bild???


----------



## phatlizard (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Also manche Leute sollte man........
> 
> Frage: Was stimmt nicht an diesem Bild??? *



Nix blaues dran???

Ach ja da fällt mir noch was ein ... dieses Bild von Herrn Deger mit einem Zweirad-Sofa am Gardasee wurde für meinen Geschmack bisher viel zu wenig gewürdigt ... !!!

Gute Nacht ...


----------



## Kokopelli (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Nix blaues dran???
> ...



Mann dicker, denk doch mal nach...was ist denn das für ein Modell?

Und von wann ist die Lackierung???

Na, klingelt's?

Gut Nacht , Koko


----------



## phatlizard (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Mann dicker, denk doch mal nach...was ist denn das für ein Modell?
> ...



Grundgütiger ... erwartest Du etwa von mir ernsthafte Antworten zu Kantenklatscher-Bikes???

Das beste, was man mit sowas machen kann, ist doch wohl, es zu ignorieren!
Der Umzug nach Durango war der erste Schritt in die falsche Richtung!

phaty


----------



## odelay (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Der Umzug nach Durango war der erste Schritt in die falsche Richtung!*



"Viele kamen allmählich zu der Überzeugung, einen großen Fehler gemacht zu haben, als sie von den Bäumen heruntergekommen waren. Und einige sagten, schon die Bäume seien ein Hohlweg gewesen, die Ozeane hätte man niemals verlassen dürfen"
D.A.


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Baaaaaaaaastiiiiiiiiiii ... der Scanner läuft!

Ja der Herr mit der dezenten Kopfwunde, das bin wirklich ich! Das Ende meiner MTB-"Karriere" ...

Die Qualität ist noch etwas bescheiden ... Nils bringt es mir gerade erst bei - die Sache mit dem Scannen ...!


----------



## ZeFlo (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *..... Ach ja da fällt mir noch was ein ... dieses Bild von Herrn Deger mit einem Zweirad-Sofa am Gardasee wurde für meinen Geschmack bisher viel zu wenig gewürdigt ... !!!
> 
> Gute Nacht ... *



... richtig mean, der degermeister  

so stell' ich mir deep purple's stormbringer vor  hohlwangig, böser blick.   schwarze rüstung und slimegrünes pferd 

früherwarallesbesser
flo


----------



## Steinhummer (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Baaaaaaaaastiiiiiiiiiii ... der Scanner läuft! *



Wusste gar nicht, dass Gorbatschow mal für Salsa gefahren ist   

Mal im Ernst: Wie haste denn das geschafft?

Steinhummer (dem jetzt in Bezug auf dich einiges klarer wird )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (13. Mai 2003)

Primal for Phaty...für die Mädels im Park...


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Wusste gar nicht, dass Gorbatschow mal für Salsa gefahren ist
> ...



Wer den Sturz überlebt, der wird kein Kantenklatscher mehr!
Die Accu-Trax am Yeti war völlig zerstört der FRO aber unangetastet! Nach einem Sprung in einem Loch steckengeblieben und ansatzlos gebremst! Keine Zeit mehr um die Hände vor den Kopf zu bekommen!
Es gibt noch brutalere Bilder - aber die hat die saarländische Presse! Ich muss mal nachfragen ...!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Baaaaaaaaastiiiiiiiiiii ... der Scanner läuft!
> 
> Ja der Herr mit der dezenten Kopfwunde, das bin wirklich ich! Das Ende meiner MTB-"Karriere" ...
> ...


au weia ich mach mich nass...papials kantenklatscher....

au mann ich weiche die nächste 48 stunden nicht vom monitor


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Ross Shafer, Steve McMahon, Keith Bontrager (v.l.n.r.) mit einem McMahon-Titan-Bike


----------



## lebaron (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ross Shafer, Steve McMahon, Keith Bontrager (v.l.n.r.) mit einem McMahon-Titan-Bike *



man möge mir schmerzmittel und psychopharmaka reichen......

the boys are back in town.....naja nee in phatys shop..meine fresse..

ich bin zu jung


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

TEAM SALSA GERMANY 1992/93 - ich war der Chef ergo: Nur Mädels am Start!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wer den Sturz überlebt, der wird kein Kantenklatscher mehr! *



Verstehe, deshalb baust du auch jetzt immer bis zu 26 Gänge aus deinen Rädern aus, um nicht zu schnell zu werden...  Betreibe diese inputseitige Beschränkung beim Auto: 45 PS für fast 1200 kg sind genug! 




> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Es gibt noch brutalere Bilder - aber die hat die saarländische Presse! Ich muss mal nachfragen ...!
> 
> phaty *



Blutrunst-mode on/ Immer her damit! /Blutrunst-mode off

Steinhummer (der auf der Autobahn immer Schritt fährt, wenn ein Unfall passiert ist )


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Eins ist mal ganz klar, wenn jemand in den BIKE-Bericht gehört hätte, dann wäre das meine Mama! Denn, wer bei der schon alles am Frühstückstisch gesessen hat ... halb Marin County und ganz Somerville, MA


----------



## lebaron (13. Mai 2003)

basti


*der zu mutti sagt kuck mal hier so muss dat sein nich so wie bei uns...da gehört noch der chris an deen tisch...*


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Breezer Number 2 - Joe war so nett ihn damals mitzubringen ... 
Da kommen noch ein paar bessere Bilder


----------



## ibislover (13. Mai 2003)

lass´den scanner glühen!
ich habe im "incoming" pic verzeichnis schon nen "phaty ordner" angelegt!   

gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Joe Breeze Saarbrücken 1992 - die Klamotten waren die Orginal-Ausstattung vom Repack-Rennen 1977, sogar die Bergschuhe hatte er mit - und das Halstuch ... !


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *lass´den scanner glühen!
> ich habe im "incoming" pic verzeichnis schon nen "phaty ordner" angelegt!
> 
> ...



Na dann extra was für Dich Phil ...

Ich auf dem Weg zum Atlantik - das ist das Bike dass dann 9 Monate später den Kantenklatscherabflug mit mir gemacht hat!


----------



## ibislover (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Na dann extra was für Dich Phil ...
> ...




danke! 




> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Ich auf dem Weg zum Atlantik - das ist das Bike dass dann 9 Monate später den Kantenklatscherabflug mit mir gemacht hat! *



wie? du bist echt mal radgefahren!?   


wegduck,
phil


----------



## lebaron (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Na dann extra was für Dich Phil ...
> ...



au weia großer.... mit der brille bist du über die grenze gekommen...

RESPEKT


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Tja Phil ich bin schon YETI gefahren, da hast Du noch am Commodore 64 die Kabel verlötet ...

Und wenn sich nochmal jemand fragt, was Chris Chance früher so getrieben hat ... er war Mechaniker bei mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimOChris (13. Mai 2003)

...
nach längerer Forumsabstinenz komme ich wohl im absolut richtigen Moment zurück an die Front...

Danke phaty, immer weiter so, ich will kein andern porn, als mtb-classic-hero-breakfast-porn...


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Breezer Number Two ... weil man den so selten sieht gibt es noch einen Schuss von der Seite


----------



## rasaldul (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Tja Phil ich bin schon YETI gefahren, da hast Du noch am Commodore 64 die Kabel verlötet ...
> 
> Und wenn sich nochmal jemand fragt, was Chris Chance früher so getrieben hat ... er war Mechaniker bei mir! *



cooler montageständer


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> cooler montageständer   *



Ich denke unser Großer hat in der guten alten Zeit nach dem Motto:

Innovate or die!!!

seinen laden geführt...

Respekt!!!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> cooler montageständer   *



Stimmt!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Team Salsa im Einsatz ... Jellybean war schon ne fette Lackierung!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Das Cockpit


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Ach Mädels, hab ich Euch denn so sprachlos gemacht??? Liest noch jemand mit?
Ich hab schon ein paar emails wegen der Bilder bekommen - leider habe ich keinen Brenner!
Ich stell sie mal in meine Gallerie ...!

Ach ja und ein durchaus bekannter Aktivist dieses Forums war entsetzt, daß ich ein YETI-FRO mit Gepäckträger gepostet habe - und mir niemand dafür in den Hinter treten wollte ...!

Ich geb Euch noch eine Chance ... !

Ja Gottchen was soll ich sagen, so ist man halt vor 12 Jahren rumgelaufen - immerhin habe ich nie was von RiffRaff besessen ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Mai 2003)

Ja ja, dicker...ich hab die Fotos ja schon gesehen.

Und ich bleib dabei: Sei froh, dass dir die Haare ausgefallen sind

Gruß Koko

P.S. Sind schwule Fitnesshosen besser als RiffRaff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> P.S. Sind schwule Fitnesshosen besser als RiffRaff? *



Sind jedenfalls nicht unbedingt kleidsamer!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Damit die ganzen Pseudo-Klassiker mit Dart-Lackierung mal was anständiges zu sehen bekommt!
Mein YETI von 1990/91!
Ging 1993 nach Dresden und wurde dann dort geklaut!


----------



## Jeroen (13. Mai 2003)

Phaty, ich kann nur dieses sagen; danke für die extrem coole Bilder... respekt...


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *Phaty, ich kann nur dieses sagen; danke für die extrem coole Bilder... respekt...  *



The show goes on ... !


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Jeroen - just for you ...


----------



## Jeroen (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Jeroen - just for you ...  *




  Gosh... Wie schön!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (13. Mai 2003)

@phaty:

Du Classic-Heroe! 

Und gleich nochn fetten  hinterher für den Gepäckträger!

Von Abzügen in der B-Note (wie Bekleidung) für die Schnellfi**erhosen sehen wir heute mal ab...

Steinhummer (tief beeindruckt!)


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2003)

und ich dachte schon, ich müsste Dich bestechen um einige Bilder aus Deiner guten alten Zeit zu sehen...

schickes Hösli.... 

hast Du für einen Fan der alten Salsas noch ein paar Bilder von dem Rennteam???

Oder noch ein paar Pics von Deinem Laden....  

Danke im voraus mein Großer


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

... freut mich, daß Dir die Show gefällt! Es gibt noch Nachschlag

Germans TEAM 1990

- Mavic Steuersatz
- Cook Kurbeln
- XC Pro
- Grip Shift Tria-Schalter (270° für den Gangwechsel!!!!)
- Bullseye Naben in schwarz/gelb

Drei Stunden nach den Aufnahmen in Avignon geklaut - Dreckspack!!!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Wenn irgend ein Pullermann den GT-Vergleich macht, dann gibt es die Höchststrafe ... !


----------



## Cycleshark (13. Mai 2003)

heee...das is doch n'gt!  und was fürn billiges.... waeeekk


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cycleshark _
> *heee...das is doch n'gt!  und was fürn billiges.... waeeekk *



Na komm Pete so einfach aber doch echt nicht ... ! 

Naja okay weil Du es bist ... voilà ....


----------



## Steinhummer (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Naja okay weil Du es bist ... voilà .... *



Huaaahhh! Bauxit-Schimmel kriecht die heilige Wand hoch! 

Kann mans dem Franzosen verdenken, dass er Umsteigegelüste angesichts dieses schicken GTähhh... Germans bekam? Wer die Peugeot-MTBs aus dieser Zeit kennt, übt Nachsicht - oder versuchts wenigstens...

Steinhummer (der sein Pony immer mit aufs Zimmer nimmt oder das Etablissement wechselt)


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Ich glaub er heisst Klaus ...


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2003)

gibts noch mehr???

Vielleicht mal eins von Onkel Ross???? 

BBBBIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEE


----------



## lebaron (13. Mai 2003)

also wenn das hier ein wunschkonzert ist dann nehme ich eine ladung mr. bonty.......


basti
*der immer noch hin und weg von dieser bilderflut ist und sich nach einem ENTSCHEIDENDEN tip noch ein paar leckerlis vom onkel phaty verdient hat*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (13. Mai 2003)

und von missy!  

gruss,
phil


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2003)

hab ich schon erwähnt, daß der derzeitige Dritte der 2. Liga, die SPVGG Greuther Fürth, den neuen Deutschen Meister Bayern München (nicht die Alt Herren) mit 3:0 im Jubiläumsspiel vom Platz geputzt hat......


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Verwöhntes, konsumgeiles Pack ...

Da postet man historisch wertvolle Zeitdokumente und die Herren machen ein Wunschkonzert draus ... während ich mir hier den Wolf scanne ... !
Setzen 6 ihr Pillermänner!

phaty

P.S.: ach ja


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Uiiii Doppelposting - der server hat schluckauf ....

Sieht Chris King nicht aus wie Bart Simpson???


----------



## itz (13. Mai 2003)

Sorry Phaty wenn ich Dir zwischen Deinen Scann'n'Posting Wahn dazwischen funk, aber was ich gerade entdeckt habe ... is einfach zu toll um es erst mal auf Eis zu legen  

Es gibt Menschen die zersägen Rahmen und friemeln dann Gewindekuplungen an die Rohrenden :






Und schrauben die Einzelteile :






Wieder zusammen :






Nun gut das oben war ein sevencycle Ti, viel schlimmer ist aber die machen das auch mit Independents   :







... und mit hunderten anderen mehr oder weniger edlen Rädchen :

www.sandsmachine.com 

Ich bin verwirrt... und traurig .. die können doch nicht einfach ...  

Cheers Chris, der heute Nacht von Gewindekuplungen träumt ..


----------



## Marcus (13. Mai 2003)

Gibts bei Achim Noell von der Stange die Kronenkupplungen.

Funktioniert sogar. Habe ich in mein Cannondale auch reingepfriemelt.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## itz (13. Mai 2003)

Servus Rikman ,

ja und warum?! Ich mein ... also, ich muss mein Rad nicht in der
Laptop-Tasche tragen   

Cheers Chris


----------



## rasaldul (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Sieht Chris King nicht aus wie Bart Simpson??? *



ohne ihm zu nahe zu treten: ich denke an den kommt´s eher hin


----------



## rasaldul (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Sieht Chris King nicht aus wie Bart Simpson??? *



kommt advon wenn man vorher einfach zitiert und nicht auf die details achtet: der mann IST der King aber heisst CHRIS CHANCE! 

@phaty
schäm dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> kommt advon wenn man vorher einfach zitiert und nicht auf die details achtet: der mann IST der King aber heisst CHRIS CHANCE!
> ...



Ah shut the fu©k up ....

Das sind die Strahlen vom Scanner ... !!! Definitv!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

YETI mit Halbpension ... !


----------



## whoa (13. Mai 2003)

...jetzt hab ick meenen mack ein jesaut. 
vor allem will ich jetzt unbedingt so'n gt haben!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2003)

Zur Benruhigung ... ich hab erst ca. 10% meiner Bilder gepostet ... aber das wäre auf die Dauer auch langweilig!

Hier nochmal was feines! Das ist Jeff (nicht ganz sicher!) aus Canada - der fuhr für Salsa Rennen und hat den Salsa-Bontrager-etc.-Vertrieb (NTi) in Frankreich gemacht ... !

Ein AlaCarte in rot ... auch was feines!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

Da drin ist einges von dem, was Glees&Liebert damals importiert haben: American, Ringle, Graftong, etc. ... und da ihr ja immer noch eine wilde Story dazu braucht - in dem Fall gibt es eine! Diverse dieser Kleinteile wurden versehentlich nicht an mich geschickt, also ist Reinhard Liebert mit einem Rucksack gefüllt mir Grafton-Teilen (u.ä.) auf seiner Harley von Köln nach Saarbrücken geballert ("Eine Stunde 20 ...") und hat sie vorbeigebracht ... das war noch Kundenservice!!! Mann ich muss langsam meine Memoarien schreiben, man vergisst solche Details mit der Zeit ...


----------



## rasaldul (14. Mai 2003)

sag jetzt bitte nicht das das ei hi-e nabensatz in purple ist.porno for breakfast.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *sag jetzt bitte nicht das das ei hi-e nabensatz in purple ist.porno for breakfast....... *



Doch ...

Deine Detailverliebtheit hat was beängstigendes ... !


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *sag jetzt bitte nicht das das ei hi-e nabensatz in purple ist.porno for breakfast....... *



... doch das isses 

sprachlosvorergriffenheit
flo


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... doch das isses
> ...



Ach Gottchen Männer, soll ich lieber aufhören?? Ich kann Euch doch nicht nach jedem Bild in den Arm nehmen und die Tränen trocknen ... !!


----------



## rasaldul (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Doch ...
> ...



weiss ich 
bin ja immer noch auf der suche nach dem zweiten teil des unten abgebildeten schmuckstücks, insofern rieche ich die naben förmlich. 

deswegen mein angebot: wer mir eine blaue vr-nabe passend zur abgebildeten organisiert dem wasche ich sein auto! ach ja: 32loch

gruss vom detailfetischisten


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ach Gottchen Männer, soll ich lieber aufhören?? Ich kann Euch doch nicht nach jedem Bild in den Arm nehmen und die Tränen trocknen ... !!
> ...



Darf ich meinen Kopf auf Deine Schulter legen und Du drückst mich mal ganz fest?????


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> weiss ich
> ...



Das die Teile totaler Rotz sind, wisst ihr aber schon!?? Gebraucht würd ich die nicht kaufen ...
Die Flanschen sahen nach dem Ausspeichen immer sehr putzig aus, denn etwas weich kommen die schon daher ...

phaty
Classic-Seifenblasen-Zerplatzer


----------



## rasaldul (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das die Teile totaler Rotz sind, wisst ihr aber schon!?? Gebraucht würd ich die nicht kaufen ...
> ...



rotz stimmt vielleicht, ist aber immerhin kein shimano. zum fahren ist shimano nachwievor die macht aber bei allen "retro"-bikes immer nur die 900er xtr oder 732er xt verwenden? das wird spätestens nach dem 5.bike langweilig.


----------



## Sylvester (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ging 1993 nach Dresden und wurde dann dort geklaut! *




...puhhh - mal gut, dass der vorbau da nicht mehr dran hing...


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> rotz stimmt vielleicht, ist aber immerhin kein shimano. zum fahren ist shimano nachwievor die macht aber bei allen "retro"-bikes immer nur die 900er xtr oder 732er xt verwenden? das wird spätestens nach dem 5.bike langweilig. *



Klar, da besteht Einigkeit! Allerdings fand ich die "Nachgiebigkeit" von den Flanschen schon immer sehr bedenklich! Da war und bleibe ich Bullseye-Freund! ...


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2003)

daß es die Bullseye auch in Rasta gab...

Ich kannte nur die rot,weiß,roten


aber sehr schön....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (14. Mai 2003)

hab ich bis jetzt erst einmal gesehen: bullseye ssp-hubset - sehr geil


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

Auf diesem Bild seht ihr Chris Chance, wie er mein Auto bepackt ... das an sich ist noch nicht wirklich eine Sensation!
Der Rahmen der da steht ist es schon! Ich habe keine Ahnung von FAT Ti-Rahmen daher ist das wirklich eine Frage!
Das Bild wurde gemacht März 1993! Ich habe Chris vom Flughafen abgeholt und nach Saarbrücken gefahren. Der Rahmen war ein Ti Prototype! Aber da war der Ti doch schon auf dem Markt? 
Irgendwas war an dem Teil anders ... ich weiss nur noch, daß Chris damals am Flughafen zu mir gesagt hat: "You are the first one outside of Fat Chance who can touch this frame ... " 
Muss er also gerade erst frisch gebraten haben ... ! Nach der Messe in Saarbrücken habe ich ihn zu Markus Storck nach Frankfurt gefahren!

Chris hat ihm damals erstmal an den Kopf geworfen, daß er mit dem was Storck ihm bezahlt keine Titan-Rahmen mehr bauen kann ... darauf hin musste ich den Raum verlassen!!!  

Also was ist das für ein Teil ... ? Hätte ich damals schon gewusst, daß ich genau 10 Jahre später mal eine Multi-Media-Show über "Classic"-Teile abhalte, dann hätte ich ein paar Nahaufnahmen gemacht - aber zur Hölle damals war noch nichtmal das Internet für das Volk "erfunden" ...

Rasadul und andy2 an die Waffen - ihr müsst das wissen ... !!!

phaty


----------



## rasaldul (14. Mai 2003)

kann sein das es ein prototyp war. die ersten wurden 1993 gebaut, hatten aber monostay mit schrägem cantigegenhalter (später gerade) und die schweissnähte am unterrohr die später wegfielen.


----------



## rasaldul (14. Mai 2003)

hier noch die schweissnaht


----------



## rasaldul (14. Mai 2003)

bild


----------



## rasaldul (14. Mai 2003)

ach ja die tooth picks des chainsuck-advice sind da auch nicht erkennbar, war aber anscheinend auch nicht bei allen modellen dran.

so, vier postings, jetzt reichts.


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

Also gab es den nie in der Ausführung, wie er auf meinem Bild drauf ist???

phaty


----------



## andy2 (14. Mai 2003)

also marc


der schräge gegenhalter ist dene ich mal grössenbedingt an deinem, aber was wirklichsonderbar ist sind die schweissnähte ums steuerrohr bei dir. ich denke das ist ein rahmen wie die späten fat ti, also wenn ich mich recht erinnere war der ti von elzorro 000t92 also ein 92er sehr spät wahrscheinlich dann müsste dieser hier einfach der prototyp des nachfolgers desssen sein was der marc und ich haben,


ad


----------



## andy2 (14. Mai 2003)

doch nur eben später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

Es ging ja bei dem Gespräch mit Storck darum, daß der erste Ti zu teuer in der Produktion sei!
Also ist diese Ausführung, die dann ja wohl später auf den Markt kam, die "Economy-Version" ... !

Gut, daß wir drüber geredet haben ...

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

Da kommt ein Kantenklatscher ...


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

.... doch ehrlich ... hüpf ....


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

... und KLATSCH .... !

Jochen Gässler auf dem GERMANS BAT BIKE!


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das die Teile totaler Rotz sind, wisst ihr aber schon!?? Gebraucht würd ich die nicht kaufen ...
> ...




... habe ich doch 2 vorderräder damit immer noch im einsatz, beide min. 10 jahre im einsatz, radial eingespeicht - sehen top aus  beim einen sind die lager jetzt hinüber aber das ist ja regelbar. 

ach ja eine ist silber, die andere silber schwarz in 32°.

ach ja ach ja die manitou/bradbury naben sind auch hi-e's 

ciao
flo


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Tja meine Grafton-Rennradkurbel ist ja auch noch heile ...  
Das Innenleben von den Dinger ist auch top! Allerdings gerade beim radial einspeichen sehen die hinterher doch immer sehr "benutzt" aus ... naja dann lässt man eben am besten die Speichen drin!
Da müsst ihr einen ehemaligen Händler schon entschuldigen. Wenn man von einem Produkt 10 oder 20 verkauft hat und dann permanent mit der "Nachbearbeitung" zu tun hatte, dann bekommt man zu vielen Dingen ein etwas anderes Verhältnis ... !

Sag hier bloß keiner laut: "MAG 21" ... 

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (14. Mai 2003)

... die gelegentlilch und in schüben auftretende gemeine scanneritis (tritt vor allem bei bandscheiben geschädigten verstärkt auf) hilft ausgezeichnet mydolcalm.   

meist entwickelt sich ja aus diesem krankheitsbild ein kreislauf von muskelverspannung, schmerz, scanneritis. und genau hier greift mydocalm ein. es beseitigt die verspannung indem es die gesteigerte erregungsleitung am scannernerv auf ein sozialverträgliches mass senkt. 
damit enstpannt sich der scannermuskel, die schmerzen nehmen ab, sie behalten einen klaren kopf und können sich wieder frei bewegen.   

zurzeitimselbstversuch
flo

ps: der wirkstoff tolperison hydrochlorid ist im allgemeine gut verträglich


----------



## peppaman (14. Mai 2003)

ratet wer das fat-dealer-poster jahrelang im zimmer hängen hatte... bis es ihm beim umzug entgegen gebröckelt kam 


@whoa & phaty
dank für den kleber!!

da muß ich noch eine art leuchtreklame draus bauen (aka heiligenschrein )


schööön wars
peppaman


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *zurzeitimselbstversuch*



Das lässt hoffen - es kann ja auch nicht angehen, daß nur ich so ein Fotoalbum zuhause rumliegen habe ... !!!


----------



## Steinhummer (14. Mai 2003)

@dem Phaty seine Bandscheibe:

Liebe Bandscheibe!

Du hast dein Herrchen ja nun schon ausgiebig gequält und dich auch durch die wirrsten Pharma-Cocktails nicht aus der Schieflage bringen lassen.
BITTE MACH WEITER SO! Denn du weißt: Wenn der dicke Mann erstmal wieder gesund ist, sitzt er womöglich aufm Rad, und weil das starr ist, kriegst du wieder richtig was auf die Mütze!
Also: Immer schön schräg abhängen!

Dein dich liebender Fertischmacher 

gez. i. V.

Steinhummer (wirbelloses Schalentier)


----------



## Steinhummer (14. Mai 2003)

@dem Phaty seine Bandscheibe:

Liebe Bandscheibe!

Du hast dein Herrchen ja nun schon ausgiebig gequält und dich auch durch die wirrsten Pharma-Cocktails nicht aus der Schieflage bringen lassen.
BITTE MACH WEITER SO! Denn du weißt: Wenn der dicke Mann erstmal wieder gesund ist, sitzt er womöglich aufm Rad, und weil das starr ist, kriegst du wieder richtig was auf die Mütze! Aber das Schlimmste: Was soll dann aus dem Fertischmacher werden?
Also: Immer schön schräg abhängen!

Dein dich liebender Fertischmacher 

gez. i. V.

Steinhummer (wirbelloses Schalentier)


----------



## Steinhummer (14. Mai 2003)

...wenn Schalentiere mit Scheren Tastaturen bedienen... 

Steinh.


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

Das müsste so ungefähr eins der allerersten YETI A.R.C.s in Deutschland gewesen sein!
Das TEAM Rad von Jochen Gässler! Es war definitiv das erste, daß bei German aus der Werkstatt gerollt wurde ...

Genau hinschauen Ihr Jung-Stars: *SO* muss ein A.R.C. aussehen ... !


----------



## Sylvester (14. Mai 2003)

...jaaa - der wars onkel phat - der wars!! mit dem sind wir 92 auf dem meeting in st. wendel die strecke vorne weg gefahren!! was macht der denn heute so??


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *...jaaa - der wars onkel phat - der wars!! mit dem sind wir 92 auf dem meeting in st. wendel die strecke vorne weg gefahren!! was macht der denn heute so?? *



Der Jochen ... ich glaub der wechselt jetzt Windeln beim eigenen Kind ... was die Jungs eben alle so machen - also ausser mir ...


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

Mirko auf einem Bonty mit -10° Salsa-Vorbau 150mm lang ... !
Er trägt ein sehr rares Salsa Trikot für TEAM Fahrer übersät mit Pepperonis ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

da sieht man noch Basits Lieblings-Rahmenfarbe ... Grau/Weiss/Rot ...


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

So Basti ... das da ist wo der Keith wohnt ... !


----------



## Staabi (14. Mai 2003)

Tag auch,

goile Bilder, aber, wenn Du schon Jochens ARC zeigst dann muss aber auch ein Close-Up von der riesigen Beule im Oberrohr her. Hatte er angeblich mit dem Knie reingehauen...  

Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, das sich hier so einige, mich eingeschlossen, in einem früherem Leben schon einmal begegnet sind .

Grüße,

Michael, der in sein ARC 2 Wochen nach dem Kauf eine Beule mit dem OnZa Bar End gehauen hatte... Naja, heute wär ich eh zu schwer für das Rad


----------



## Sylvester (14. Mai 2003)

...aber staabi - du bist doch schon wieder auf dem besten wege auf das ide-arc-gewicht zu kommen   

der jochen sieht ein bischen aus wie dieser möchtegernkomiker mittermaier....


...p.s. mein altes arc ist ein "GRAU-import"


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Tag auch,
> 
> Wenn Du schon Jochens ARC zeigst dann muss aber auch ein Close-Up von der riesigen Beule im Oberrohr her. Hatte er angeblich mit dem Knie reingehauen...
> *



Das war dann später sogar ein richtiges Loch - und fuhr immer noch ...
Als ich das Foto gemacht habe, war das Rad drei Tage alt ...
Allerdings hat er schon gleich am ersten Tag beim Trial-Wettbewerb mitgemacht ... die YETI-Garantie-Abteilung war entsetzt!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

Das Extreme ist fast interessanter, als das YoEddy ... !


----------



## Deleted 3968 (14. Mai 2003)

@phatty: erzähl den Leuten doch auch mal das du die tollen Trainingshosen von drei Seiten vorher noch 1994-95 im Laden anhattest! 
An die Gabeln kann ich mich übrigens noch erinnern die standen teilweise  bis zuletzt im Laden. Heute sind die Dinger ein Vermögen wert.
Wir hatten auch so eine "Modular(?)" -Nabe und so ein rotes "Beast from the East" und Pace und......


----------



## Deleted 3968 (14. Mai 2003)

...und so eine von den ersten gefederten USE Stützen und so Titan-Mondenbeiks von Merlin ...ah, und die MC Percon Bikes aus Neuseeland (200kilo das Stück)...und....


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *...und die MC Percon Bikes aus Neuseeland (200kilo das Stück)...und.... *



PEARSON Made In Newseeland

Wer sowas hat ... uiuiuiui ... das ist rarer als rar ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 3968 (14. Mai 2003)

Eines wurde einmal einem bekannten Franchiser (großes M) in saarbrücken gestolen. Es gab glaube ich 1000 Mark Belohnung.


----------



## lebaron (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> PEARSON Made In Newseeland
> ...


na endlich bekomm ich die teile auch mal zu sehen wurde ja auch zeit


----------



## lebaron (14. Mai 2003)

by the way...

gibt es eigentlich auch eine story zum yeti mit dem löffel????

ich meine WER ZUR HÖLLE macht sowas?


----------



## Deleted 3968 (14. Mai 2003)

ich hatte auch einen am GT. Falls es mal Brei regnen sollte! ...man weiß ja nie, äh..


----------



## Deleted 3968 (14. Mai 2003)

ich hatte auch einen am GT. Falls es mal Brei regnen sollte! ...man weiß ja nie, äh..
Ne goldene Zahnbürste hatte ich auch mal dran. Falls man mal wo anders übernachtet!


----------



## lebaron (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *ich hatte auch einen am GT. Falls es mal Brei regnen sollte! ...man weiß ja nie, äh.. *




LOL
                    


au weia der reißer der woche.....gut dat wa dich haben .....uns' domi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2003)

äääähmmm ... hüstel ... psssst ... guck mal leicht links ... !


----------



## lebaron (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *äääähmmm ... hüstel ... psssst ... guck mal leicht links ... ! *



hach ja die gute alte zeit und das 90/91 er yeti team..HERRLISCH


----------



## peppaman (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das war dann später sogar ein richtiges Loch - und fuhr immer noch ...
> ...




mal so nebenbei was aus fertigmacher-perspektive:

....da hilft auch keine oakley mehr


----------



## peppaman (15. Mai 2003)

den hüpfer hier mein ich .....(wie zitiert man denn mit bild?)


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Mai 2003)

So Ihr Weicheier!

Während ihr euch mit GT's weichlullt säuft Koko für den Weltfrieden!!!

Und was kommt dabei zutage???Guckst du hier:

GBBC-Sponsor FAT RECORDS!!!

Gruß Koko


----------



## peppaman (15. Mai 2003)

holy shit


----------



## peppaman (15. Mai 2003)

noch eins


----------



## lebaron (15. Mai 2003)

koko das is aba net dein arm oda???

basti
*sehr konfus*


----------



## Deleted 3968 (15. Mai 2003)

iss Rikman gelle?!


----------



## Jeroen (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> PEARSON Made In Newseeland
> ...




Ein kunde von der Laden woh ich 'wohne'  .. hat so einer.. Sogar mit ne alte Pace, und XT II teile.. Dah er ausslieslich mit das Teil auf der Strasse fahrt ein SuperBe kurbelsatz...

hmm. das teil war nicht besonders schon geschweisst und hätte einige 'mistakes' reingebraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> hmm. das teil war nicht besonders schon geschweisst und hätte einige 'mistakes' reingebraten  *



Jap genau das ist er ... ! So muss der sein ...


----------



## DocSnyder (15. Mai 2003)

DocSnyder meldet sich zurück!  

Und dann gleich mit einem echten Horrorgerät:


----------



## odelay (15. Mai 2003)

das Teil wird im hiesigen Leichtbauforum und im TOUR-Forum schon enthusiastisch diskutiert/ verrissen

aber besonders schön ist die hohle Badewannenstöpselkette als Schaltaußenzug


----------



## lebaron (15. Mai 2003)

........ich find es mehr als........brechwürdig, nur gut dass ich jetzt über meine tastatur ein schutz gelegt habe....


by the way.....demnächst in dieser arena....: bilder von und mit basti


----------



## DocSnyder (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *das Teil wird im hiesigen Leichtbauforum und im TOUR-Forum schon enthusiastisch diskutiert/ verrissen
> 
> aber besonders schön ist die hohle Badewannenstöpselkette als Schaltaußenzug *



Jetzt wo Du's sachst, darum kam die mir gleich so bekannt vor. 

Ich dachte zunächst das ist das offizielle Team-Bike von Corvus Corax. 

Aber auch ihm SM-Bereich würde es eine gute Figur machen.


----------



## phatlizard (15. Mai 2003)

Basti ich glaub das ist ein neuer Rekord ... !
Ich dürfte knapp dahinter liegen - aber so hat meine Liste noch nie ausgesehen ...


----------



## ibislover (15. Mai 2003)

basti musst du irgendwas aufholen!?  

gruss,
phil


----------



## ibislover (15. Mai 2003)

gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> gruss,
> phil *



Great minds think alike ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *basti musst du irgendwas aufholen!?
> 
> gruss,
> phil *



nö eigentlich nicht

aber geil geil geil....darauf hab ich garnicht geachtet alle 2 minuten ein post in acht threats....ICH TIER....LOL


au mann seit gestern hab ich wochenende ....die welt ist schön....


*geil geil geil denk...samstag alice in chains*....nee das muss keiner verstehen.....


----------



## DocSnyder (15. Mai 2003)

Leute, ihr solltet euch ernsthaft überlegen, ob Ihr nach Thetford fliegt oder doch besser per Fähre/Tunnel rübermacht.

Habe grade gelesen, dass der Typ, der den Bock da oben verbrochen hat im Beruf "Fluggerätmechaniker Triebwerktechnik" ist... !


----------



## phatlizard (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Leute, ihr solltet euch ernsthaft überlegen, ob Ihr nach Thetford fliegt oder doch besser per Fähre/Tunnel rübermacht.
> 
> Habe grade gelesen, dass der Typ, der den Bock da oben verbrochen hat im Beruf "Fluggerätmechaniker Triebwerktechnik" ist... ! *



Die SOKO reist ja bekanntlich mit dem Bus an ... !

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Die SOKO reist ja bekanntlich mit dem Bus an ... !
> ...


*

Gut, dann bin ich beruhigt. *


----------



## phatlizard (15. Mai 2003)

Noch eine Woche ...


----------



## Sylvester (15. Mai 2003)

....be prepared


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf Cannondale (15. Mai 2003)

Hmmm.

Ich will jetzt hier nicht rumstänkern. Aber warum finden viele Menschen Matrix so gut???
Etwas ähnliches gab es schon vor 20 Jahren und heißt BladeRunner. Immer noch der Cyberpunk-Referenzfilm.

Ein unbekannter sehr bedeutender Film für die Feinschmecker unter uns. Der Film heißt "Man beißt Hund"


----------



## ibislover (15. Mai 2003)

/phil


----------



## phatlizard (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *Hmmm.
> 
> Ich will jetzt hier nicht rumstänkern. Aber warum finden viele Menschen Matrix so gut???
> ...



Weisst Du Herr Graf langsam fang ich Dich an zu mögen - zumindestens würde ich es schwer bedauern, wenn Du nicht mehr da wärst, denn Dein Unterhaltungswert ist geradezu galaktisch!

Du meinst also, daß man MATRIX mal nicht so heftig überbewerten sollte, weil ja vor 20 Jahren Harrison Ford schon im Bladrunner rumgehüpft ist - wobei die Filme nun garnix miteinander zu tun haben, ausser daß sie eine ähnliche Stimmung verbreiten und sicherlich auf eine gemeinsame Ästhetik verweisen können ...!

Würde man Deine Theorie umsetzen, dann solltest Du Dein CD in die Tonne treten, denn machen wir uns nix vor, etwas ähnliches gab es doch schon vor 25 Jahren und heißt Breezer. Immer noch die Mountain-Bike Referenz.

phaty

Tank: So what do you need? Besides a miracle.
Neo: Guns. Lots of guns.


----------



## ibislover (16. Mai 2003)

phaty, was würden deine bandscheiben zu so nem move sagen!? 







gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *phaty, was würden deine bandscheiben zu so nem move sagen!?
> *



Wenn ich den Move könnte, dann müsste ich mir über Bandscheiben und ähnliches keine Gedanken mehr machen ...

Aber eins ist klar phil, wir haben diese Seite des Fertigmachers für Modem-Besitzer (hallo Koko) unpassierbar gemacht ... !

phaty


----------



## ibislover (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Aber eins ist klar phil, wir haben diese Seite des Fertigmachers für Modem-Besitzer (hallo Koko) unpassierbar gemacht ... !
> 
> phaty *



ich sehe das so, wir führen einfach die "classicer der computer szene bzw. der informations-beschaffungs-technologie-welt" langsam an die kantenklatscher der pc welt, die dsl nutzenden rechner, heran!

so, oder so ähnlich....!   

gruss,
phil


----------



## chainsaw (16. Mai 2003)

@Graf Coladose

mann beisst hund ist aber medienkritik der ganz harten sorte und nicht so massentauglich

und warum ist matrix so gut?

weil er ein eigenes genre etabliert hat und actionästhetik wie von john woo mainstreamtauglich gemacht hat.


bladerunner ist kult, kuckt man immer wieder gerne 


bier reloaded


----------



## Steinhummer (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *Hmmm.
> 
> Ich will jetzt hier nicht rumstänkern. Aber warum finden viele Menschen Matrix so gut???
> ...



Frag ich mich auch - denn Matrix IST gut, und das ist normal ein garant für nen Kassen-Looser!





> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *Ein unbekannter sehr bedeutender Film für die Feinschmecker unter uns. Der Film heißt "Man beißt Hund"
> *



Handelt es sich um einen älteren belgischen Film über einen Killer? Stichwort Reality TV? Dann ist er klasse!

@phaty: "Jetzt  bei Kamikaze bikes, das neue K-Explosiv..." Worüber man in ollen bike-Heften alles so stolpert... 

Steinhummer (untersucht Frühgeschichte)


----------



## phatlizard (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> @phaty: "Jetzt  bei Kamikaze bikes, das neue K-Explosiv..." Worüber man in ollen bike-Heften alles so stolpert...
> 
> Steinhummer (untersucht Frühgeschichte) *



Boah und in dem Jahr sahen die KONAs echt schei$$e aus ... !!!
Hab ich schon mal erwähnt daß ich 1992 unter den Top-10-Cannondale-Händlern in Deutschland war - es gibt Auszeichnungen, die sind einem irgendwann echt peinlich!!!  

phaty
kenntsichausmitcoladosen!


----------



## Steinhummer (16. Mai 2003)

Da sah noch einiges mehr ******* aus, z. B. die Klamotten - brechreizerregende Pastelltöne, und mindestens zehn auf einen Schlag!

Und die Sache mit CD... Ok, du hast dich der Verbreitung schuldig gemacht . Ist aber verjährt! 

Wanngibts mal wieder ein paar Bilder? 

Steinhummer

PS: Nette Filmchen (Puhh, dsl/Standleitungsmähn... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. Mai 2003)

Na gut ... was haben wir denn noch so auf der Pfanne ...?
Ach übrigens im "Schatzinsel"-Thread gab es noch ein paar und beim "Extreme Punisher" 

Ah ja Joe Breeze ... sieht aus als wäre er vom Teufel besessen ... oder doch Fernsehprediger?


----------



## ibislover (16. Mai 2003)

/phil


----------



## Steinhummer (16. Mai 2003)

Schönes Rad , blöde gegend 

Ich sach nur: PASTA STATT FREEDOM FRIES! 

(Copyright CDeger)

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Schönes Rad , blöde gegend
> 
> Ich sach nur: PASTA STATT FREEDOM FRIES!
> *



Ich glaub wer Käsespätzle als Pasta bezeichnet, der darf nicht mehr nach Schwaben einreisen!

phaty


----------



## reisenistgesund (16. Mai 2003)

...ihr habt probleme!

nudeln mit käse. erstmal alle hochdeutsch lernen und dann motzen. und ausserdem, wer will schon nach schwaben?


----------



## phatlizard (16. Mai 2003)

@reisebüro: Smilie-Missbrauch wird bestraft!


So jetzt habe ich noch was oberkultiges ... das Teil müsste sich seit 11 Jahren im Hause Deger befinden - also das T-Shirt nicht das Kind ... !


----------



## Steinhummer (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> So jetzt habe ich noch was oberkultiges ... das Teil müsste sich seit 11 Jahren im Hause Deger befinden - also das T-Shirt nicht das Kind ... ! *



Hat Christian das Kind umgetauscht? 

Steinhummer (der als Lago-Novize die neue Trail-Dimension kennenlernte )

Hier kommt die Maus:


----------



## Steinhummer (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich glaub wer Käsespätzle als Pasta bezeichnet, der darf nicht mehr nach Schwaben einreisen!
> ...



Ach ja, vergessen...

1. War beim Spätzle-Event nicht dabei (musste Antipasta mista essen und danach flüssige Kohlehydrate aus Eifeler Landen verköstigen )
2. Einreiseverbot: Vorschlag klingt akzeptabel!

's Hummerle (würg)


----------



## lebaron (16. Mai 2003)

ich mag matrix nicht und find's doof.....aber das mini-salsa shirt hätte mir in dem alter bestimmt auch gut gestanden, naja die größe kommt ja immernoch hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf Cannondale (16. Mai 2003)

Hollywood bereitet uns auf die neue Weltordnung vor.
Desweiteren reden schon viele Wirtschaftspropheten von der 20 zu 80 Gesellschaft. Das heißt 20 Prozent stehen in den nächsten Jahren in Lohn und Arbeit, und die anderen 80 Prozent müssen irgendwie ruhig gestellt, berieselt werden. 
Matrix ist ein Trivialfilm und erfüllt die Aufgabe des Berieselns ausgezeichnet. Nach dem Motto: Wir können euch keine Zukunft geben aber einen Film der euch die Zeit vertreibt!

Man will die Massen gar nicht intellektuell verköstigen. Denn wer im Denken geschult ist, ist auch leicht zu einer Opposition fähig!

Um es Matrixmäßig auszudrücken!!
Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis Ottonormalverbraucher das computergenerierte Programm der Hochfinanz und der Industrie ist.


----------



## dubbel (16. Mai 2003)

...und solange amüsieren wir uns noch!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Mai 2003)

Oh Gott Hilfe, Weltverschwörungstheoretiker mit Adelstitel und Cola-Dose getarnt ... 

Jetzt brauch ich aber schnell meine rote Pille ... "Morpheus??" ... "Mooooooooorpheus....???"


"I know you're out there. I can feel you now. I know that you're afraid. You're afraid of us. You're afraid of change. I don't know the future. I didn't come here to tell you how this is going to end. I came here, to tell you how it's going to begin. I'm going to hang up this phone and then I'm going to show these people what you don't want them to see. I'm going to show them a world, without you. A world without rules and controls, without borders or boundaries. A world, where anything is possible. Where we go from there, is a choice I leave to you."


----------



## gage_ (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *Matrix ist ein Trivialfilm und erfüllt die Aufgabe des Berieselns ausgezeichnet. Nach dem Motto: Wir können euch keine Zukunft geben aber einen Film der euch die Zeit vertreibt!
> 
> Man will die Massen gar nicht intellektuell verköstigen. Denn wer im Denken geschult ist, ist auch leicht zu einer Opposition fähig!*



Da hast Du Dir leider den falschen Film ausgesucht: Schau mal ... fuer jemand der so gewieft ist wie Du, ist sicher keine weitere Erklaerung notwendig .. 

phatlizard .. und es muss natuerlich "Kaesspaetzle" heissen ... das 'e' zwischen den zwei 's' identifiziert Dich fast genauso als Banausen


----------



## phatlizard (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *
> phatlizard .. und es muss natuerlich "Kaesspaetzle" heissen ... das 'e' zwischen den zwei 's' identifiziert Dich fast genauso als Banausen  *



Ich hab lediglich die Deger-Schreibweise übernommen ... (mal nachgucken!) ... jap CD sagt: "Käsespätzle-Essen"! jetzt müssen wir Süd-Deutschen uns schon von einem Hamburger erzählen lassen, wie "geschwätzt" wird ...

Warum bin ich nicht überrascht, daß Du beim Thema Weltverschwörung hier aufläufst ... !!!  

phaty


----------



## gage_ (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich hab lediglich die Deger-Schreibweise übernommen ... (mal nachgucken!) ... jap CD sagt: "Käsespätzle-Essen"!*



Zweifellos tut er das nur, um das nicht-schwaebische Lese-Auge zu akkommodieren ... 



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *jetzt müssen wir Süd-Deutschen uns schon von einem Hamburger erzählen lassen, wie "geschwätzt" wird ...*



Ob mir das gefaellt oder nicht, die ersten 22 Jahre meines Lebens habe ich in Friedrichshafen am wunderschoenen Bodensee verbracht, und ich fuerchte man kann einen Mann aus Schwaben nehmen, aber man kann Schwaben nicht aus einem Mann nehmen 

Ich kann Dir ebenfalls versichern, dass es "g'schwaetzt" heisst ...




> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Warum bin ich nicht überrascht, daß Du beim Thema Weltverschwörung hier aufläufst ... !!!*



Das verunsichert mich jetzt! Ob es den Illuminati auch schon aufgefallen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich hab lediglich die Deger-Schreibweise übernommen ... (mal nachgucken!) ... jap CD sagt: "Käsespätzle-Essen"! jetzt müssen wir Süd-Deutschen uns schon von einem Hamburger erzählen lassen, wie "geschwätzt" wird ...
> ...



also do muss´i doch au a molä was saga.
z´erschte mohl hoißt däs kässchpetzle und moh seid au net "geschwätzt wird" sondr´n "wie moh schwätza tuat".

ond wenn de´däs no net verschdande hosch, no tuon dr´chrischdian ond i dir däs a molä beibringäh!  

muss´jetzet no was uff d´prüfung lernäh,
dr´ phil


----------



## gage_ (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *moh seid au net "geschwätzt wird" sondr´n "wie moh schwätza tuat"*



Bei uns im Hafe isch des ghobfd wie gschbronge 

Kaasch's ei odr andre sage!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Mai 2003)

Da versuchen doch tatsächlich zwei Sprachwissenschaftler einem Saarländer das Reden beizubringen ... das hat man auch in 44 Jahren Ostzone bei Erich Honecker nicht geschaft!

Bei uns wird geschwätzt und so was pampiges wie Nudeln mit flüssigem Käse essen wir nur auf Urlaub am Schluchsee ... !

Und jetzt kümmern wir uns wieder um die Weltherrschaft!

phaty


----------



## dubbel (16. Mai 2003)

- cholera 
- lepra 
- von d'r alb ra 

(= die drei schlimmsten krankheiten - so viel hab ich gelernt von meiner lieblings-schwäbin...)


----------



## dubbel (16. Mai 2003)

... und weltherrschaft?
seht euch vor! 




dubbel, Intl. man of mystery


----------



## phatlizard (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *- cholera
> - lepra
> - von d'r alb ra
> ...



Tja Dubble aber in Deinem Fall: ein Saarländer in Nürnberg - fränkisch gemischt mit saarländisch ich glaub da bezahlt die Krankenkasse einen Logopäden!


----------



## gage_ (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Und jetzt kümmern wir uns wieder um die Weltherrschaft!*



Bei der Suche hilft wie immer:

http://www.google.de/search?q=weltherrschaft

Gleich der erste Link ist ein kleiner Schritt zur Erleuchtung ...

P.S: Das Wort aber bitte nicht ueberstrapazieren .. mein experimentelles modIBCechelon.php laesst bei jeder Verwendung ein rotes Laempchen auf meinem Schreibtisch aufleuchten


----------



## dubbel (16. Mai 2003)

...irgendwie verwandt / verschwägert mit Marvin?


----------



## phatlizard (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *
> 
> Bei der Suche hilft wie immer:
> ...



Wobei das doch sehr Amateurhaft ist - erstmal muss die Frage aller Fragen beantwortet werden - sonst bringt das alles nichts ...

http://www.google.de/search?q=who killed JFK?


----------



## dubbel (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gugel _
> Das Web wurde nach who killed JFK? durchsucht.   Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 65,900.



*65.900!! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *...irgendwie verwandt / verschwägert mit Marvin? *



Ich? Nein, und welcher Marvin ueberhaupt?

phaty .. hah, von wegen stuemperhaft ... erstmal die Google Suchtipps lesen ... 

Allein um die diesbezueglichen *Thesen* (3310 an der Zahl) zu finden, musst Du nach

http://www.google.de/search?q="who+killed+jfk"

suchen ... das ist schliesslich eine Phrase 

Und wenn Du wissen willst, wer's *wirklich* war:

http://www.google.de/search?q="who+really+killed+jfk"


----------



## Graf Cannondale (16. Mai 2003)

Ne Ne Ne Ne!

Ein Weltverschwörungstheoretiker bin ich nicht! Nur jemand der Hollywood nicht mag. Und Walt Disney mag ich auch nicht! Aber dafür glaube ich das die Amis nie auf dem Mond waren! 

So schlecht sind die Amerikaner aber auch nicht. Immerhin haben sie Europa Cannondale gebracht, und Slingshot und Big Mäc. 

Aber jetzt mache ich lieber Schluß mit dem Thema. Immerhin ist das hier ein Mountainbikeforum!!


----------



## Marcus (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Da hast Du Dir leider den falschen Film ausgesucht: Schau mal ... *



Wenn das kein Fake ist: HAMMER!

Ich bin uebrigens nicht der, der schon ein FAT WRECK Tattoo hat... *G*

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *
> 
> Bei uns im Hafe isch des ghobfd wie gschbronge
> ...



... plage  en häfler und en krautkopf, schwobe halt 

wiä heist uff dr richtige sait vum see: 

die schwobe sin scho rächt, jeder sott ein ha'    
obwohl mängisch wär en öschtreicher au it schlecht, diä schaffet meh 

multikultigohts'no
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Ich bin uebrigens nicht der, der schon ein FAT WRECK Tattoo hat... *G*
> *



Ich auch nicht

Gruß Koko


----------



## Marcus (16. Mai 2003)

Ist aber eigentlich eine echt geile Idee so ein Fat Wreck Tattoo... *gruebel*

Bevor ichs vergesse, itz der alte Ferkelwemser hat ja heute Geburtstag. Alles Gute von hier aus!

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Marcus (16. Mai 2003)

Was ich noch gerade sehe, Millencolin-Logo am Handgelenk, man der hat den Punkrock aber echt noetig... 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> * Millencolin-Logo am Handgelenk*



Gut gesehen


Wenn ich nicht morgen in die Uni müßte, säße ich jetzt auch mit nem Bierchen beim Itz

Gruß Koko


----------



## Marcus (17. Mai 2003)

Mann, morgen ist Samstag! 

Jemand grad Harald Schmidt gesehen? "Parteitag" -- goettlich!

Tschuess!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (17. Mai 2003)

boah bin ich noch breit ... !!!
Tannenzäpfle, Äbbelwoi, Hühnerbrüste und nackte Weiber ... !
Okay, daß mit den Hühnerbrüsten stimmt nicht ...

An alle zuHausegebliebenen (KOKO) tja da habt ihr aber was verpasst ...!  
Ach ja Koko: Julchen hat Dich vermisst (gaaaanz doll!)!
Oh ganz nebenbei, Onespeed Andy wurde gesichtet - er lebt ... also irgendwie so ... !

Viva Colonia!  



> Graf Cannondale: Aber jetzt mache ich lieber Schluß mit dem Thema. Immerhin ist das hier ein Mountainbikeforum!!



Eigentlich nicht - wir sind hier mitten in der Matrix ... also alle an das System angeschlossen und unser Gehirnströme lassen die Machinerie weiterlaufen ... Tom Ritchey ist vom Mars und bei Christian Deger sind wir uns noch nicht ganz sicher, aus welchem Raumschiff der rausgefallen ist!

phaty 
the one!

P.S.: schönen Gruss von itz ... 

P.P.S.: Rik was ist denn um alles in der Welt ein Ferkelwemser???


----------



## rasaldul (17. Mai 2003)

pace-gabel für arme, ber die begründung erklärt eigentlich alles: 





> ....verkaufe oder versteigere ich, da ich es bei einer Preisverleihung der Wirtschaftsjunioren im Wettbewerb gewonnen habe und .......


----------



## Kokopelli (17. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Ach ja Koko: Julchen hat Dich vermisst (gaaaanz doll!)!
> *



Ist ja wohl kein Wunder, oder

Euch fehlte gestern eindeutig ne rheinische Stimmungsmacher. Aber ich war erst um 9 vom Arbeiten zurück, und dann war's einfach schon zu spät.

Bringt das julchen einfach mit nach England.Dann lauf ich mit ihr zum Bahnhof, oder fahr ein bischen Taxi mit ihr....

Gruß Koko


----------



## Graf Cannondale (17. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Ich auch nicht
> ...



Schöne Schüchen! Du kommst wohl gerade vom Golfplatz was?


----------



## Kokopelli (17. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *
> 
> Schöne Schüchen! Du kommst wohl gerade vom Golfplatz was? *



Dafür hast du jetzt 17 Stunden gebraucht? Wenn man nicht weiss, wovon man spricht, sollte man sein adeliges Mundwerk halten 

Ach ja, Meine Meinung!

Gruß Koko


----------



## roesli (17. Mai 2003)

...tolle Sachen gibt's nur hier: 

http://tel.search.ch/result.de.html?name=Bicycle+Gallery&misc=&strasse=&ort=Biel&kanton=&tel=

 

Ihre Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (17. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> ...irgendwie verwandt / verschwägert mit Marvin?





> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> Ich? Nein, und welcher Marvin ueberhaupt?


nein, nicht du, sondern der deprimierte web-server.
und ich meine Marvin, den paranoiden androiden aus dem "anhalter". 
( ...und dann habe ich noch diese gräßlichen Schmerzen in allen Dioden hier unten an der linken Seite. Ich meine ja, ich habe darum gebeten, daß man sie auswechselt, aber es hört ja keiner zu.Oh Gott, bin ich deprimiert.)


----------



## Marcus (18. Mai 2003)

HEIDI!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *HEIDI! *



Das nimmst Du doch sicher zum Konzert mit ... die Mädels freuen sich bestimmt!!!


----------



## Marcus (18. Mai 2003)

Vergiss es, das gebe ich nimmer her! 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## chainsaw (18. Mai 2003)

@rikman 

geiles poster, warst du heut nacht auf raubzug


----------



## Marcus (18. Mai 2003)

Na ja... Des lag da so anne Bushaltestelle rum 

Nein, ich kenne jemanden, der als Werbekleber arbeitet, der gibt mir sowas immer 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (18. Mai 2003)

Aber rikman mal ehrlich, was will man denn mit einem Supermodel anfangen, das erst einen tätowierten Funk-Punk-Was-Auch-Immer-Sänger poppt und dann auf einen alternden italienischen Formel-1-Rennstall-Besitzer umsteigt ... !

Die kleine Schlampe ...


----------



## KIV (18. Mai 2003)

@itz: Übersetzung: Ferkel=Jungschwein Wemser=Poppender
Nachträglich Glückwunsch auch von mir!

@Rikman: irgendwann mal in niedersachsen gewohnt?
ffn und frühstyxradio gabs in berlin doch nicht, oder?!


----------



## rob (18. Mai 2003)

@rikman: und die liebliche dame hängste dir jetzt an die decke übers bett!?!




> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *ffn und frühstyxradio gabs in berlin doch nicht, oder?! *


DOCH, gab es! kam bis vor einigen jahren einmal die woche sonntags mittags im örtlichen jugendradio. 

arschkrampen-vokabelheft 

bsp: BIRAFO, feuchte: nasse Nagervulva


----------



## KIV (18. Mai 2003)

Hab n paar sachen als mp3, jemand interesse?
Tauschmaterial wär toll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. Mai 2003)

Heidi, Schweinebumser, Frühstücksradio .... was'n hier los ... ich dachte das wäre ein Mountain-Bike-Forum????
Grundgütiger ...


----------



## whoa (18. Mai 2003)

ach da kennt wohl einer onkel hottes märchenstunde nich..
..schwere bildungslücke phaty!

p.s. die heidi-photos sind doch lasch, es geht nix über die salma-hayek-poster!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *ach da kennt wohl einer onkel hottes märchenstunde nich..
> ..schwere bildungslücke phaty!
> *



Aber whoa mein ********rchen Du weisst doch, daß ich alles weiss - ich hab eine der CDs hier liegen - hat mir mal eine Freundin aus dem hohen Norden gebrannt - und jetzt kommt der Schocker: Ich mag es nicht!!! Scheint sich mir nich zu erschliessen ...

Bei Heidi geb ich Dir natürlich Recht ... vööööööööllig überschätzt!!!!

phaty


----------



## whoa (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Bei Heidi geb ich Dir natürlich Recht ... vööööööööllig überschätzt!!!!
> 
> phaty *



schön das wir uns da einig sind..


----------



## phatlizard (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> schön das wir uns da einig sind..  *



Wir haben zwar beide keine Ahnung von Fussball und Du verstehst nix von Musik - aber bei Weibern da kennen wir uns aus ... !!!


----------



## whoa (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wir haben zwar beide keine Ahnung von Fussball...*


wir? paaaah! wer im vfb-fanblock steht (die krassesten fans überhaupt ) ist definitiv experte.. 





> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Du verstehst nix von Musik*


das sollten wir ausdiskutieren!
hiermit berufe ich primo, caneloni & tripleF zur jury! 





> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *bei Weibern da kennen wir uns aus ... !!! *


ab und an hast auch du recht..


----------



## phatlizard (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *das sollten wir ausdiskutieren!
> *



Das haben wir doch in Köln schon getan - ich hab gewonnen! Schon vergessen?
Ich schreie doch lauter ... ! 
Wer Karnevalsmucke nicht erträgt ist einfach nicht belastbar!

phaty


----------



## whoa (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das haben wir doch in Köln schon getan - ich hab gewonnen! Schon vergessen?
> ...


du hast vielleicht die erste schlacht gewonnen, aber..


----------



## phatlizard (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> du hast vielleicht die erste schlacht gewonnen, aber..  *



Ja warten wir ab - "GBBC Reloaded" ... aber mir scheint in letzter Zeit schwächelt das Orginal Berliner Eisenschwein etwas! Ihr müsst aufpassen, daß ihr den Biss nicht verliert!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> du hast vielleicht die erste schlacht gewonnen, aber..  *



Whoa und diskutierfreudig???

Det ick nich lache,wa

Die Runde hab ja wohl eindeutig ich gewonnen, ok..hatte ja auch Heimvorteil.

Und bevor's jetzt von uns Whoa kommt, sag ich's lieber selber: Wir müssen nicht mehr siegen, wir sind schon aufgestiegen 

Gruß koko


----------



## Kokopelli (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ja warten wir ab - "GBBC Reloaded" ... aber mir scheint in letzter Zeit schwächelt das Orginal Berliner Eisenschwein etwas! Ihr müsst aufpassen, daß ihr den Biss nicht verliert!
> ...



Wen wundert's ...wen wundert's !

In letzter Zeit wird ja auch jede(r) aufgenommen, der(die) dickere Oberschenkel als ich hat.....

Gruß Koko*und duckt sich*


----------



## phatlizard (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *In letzter Zeit wird ja auch jede(r) aufgenommen, der(die) dickere Oberschenkel als ich hat.....
> *



Na da kann man ja mit Photoshop nachhelfen ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (18. Mai 2003)

Hab's auch grad gesehen!!!!

Wer's braucht!

Ich steh wenigstens zu meiner Fresse!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Ich steh wenigstens zu meiner Fresse! *



Aber von hinten bist Du einfach unwiderstehlich ... Du Hengst ... !


----------



## Marcus (19. Mai 2003)

*Fabulous Disaster!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (19. Mai 2003)

Mann, war das geil! 

Backstage

(G-Punkt, rikman himself, Lynda, Nanette, Sally, Laura, Nancy; v.l.)


----------



## Marcus (19. Mai 2003)

Nancy beim Warmspielen, Nanette beim Staunen.


----------



## Marcus (19. Mai 2003)

Geile Musik, kauft euch die CD's!

Lynda & Laura


----------



## Marcus (19. Mai 2003)

Laura'n'Nancy


----------



## Marcus (19. Mai 2003)

Ms. Drum AKA Sally


----------



## Marcus (19. Mai 2003)

"Die Finger weg da!"

Ja, phaty, du hast nicht zu viel versprochen!


----------



## Marcus (19. Mai 2003)

So, noch kurze Zusammenfassung: 

Fatwreck war so nett, uns auf die Gaesteliste fuer das FabD-Konzert in Berlin zu setzen, damit aber nicht genug, man gab und ein halbes Stuendchen Backstage mit den Girls. Was soll ich sagen, die Maedels waren wohl der Oberhammer!

So ein geiles Konzert, absolut ... ach keine Ahnung was. Unbeschreiblich.

Und das Schoenste, lieber Herr Phatlizard, vor dem Song "Next Big Joyride", ich zitiere:

(Lynda) "And this is the song for the mountainbikers from Berlin!"

HAMMER!

ESK-T-Shirts fuer die Girls sind in Arbeit und werden puenktlich zur Deconstruction Tour von ihnen getragen 

Gute Nacht, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

Was hat denn das mit Sport zu tun??? JA NIX!!!!

Boah wie geil Rikky ... ich freu mich für Euch! Ich kann an Deinem fetten Grinsen sehen, was Du für'n Spass hattest!!!
Und dann machen wir uns mal nix vor - welche MTB-Rennserie hat schon ihre eigene Punk-Band?  

Und Heidi Klum kannst Du ja wohl auch in die Tonne treten - jetzt wo Du mal *richtige* Weiber getroffen hast!!! 
Nanette sieht mit schwarzen Haaren besser aus als so Blond in der Bike! 

fu©k you you fu©king fu©k!!

phaty

Next Big Joyride - mp3


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *p.s. die heidi-photos sind doch lasch, es geht nix über die salma-hayek-poster!  *



  

Ach Salma... 


Steinhummer (der Salma und Tito & Tarantula für eine Traum-Kombination hält)

PS: An den Weißblech-Blaublüter: Bitte keine Filmkritik!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

Mann Männer - an Euch geht auch wirklich alles vorbei ... es kann nur eine geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (19. Mai 2003)

Wobei die gute Barbara einem im alltäglichen beisammensein sicher die eine oder andere Blase ans Ohr texten würde...


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *Wobei die gute Barbara einem im alltäglichen beisammensein sicher die eine oder andere Blase ans Ohr texten würde...*


*

Hast Du mich schon schon mal reden gehört??? Also ich glaub mit dem Problem würd ich fertig werden!*


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Hast Du mich schon schon mal reden gehört??? Also ich glaub mit dem Problem würd ich fertig werden! *



Genau!!!

Wobei die Barbara natürlich zwei sehr überzeugende Argumente hat...


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Genau!!!
> ...



Daß Du aber auch immer die Frauen auf's wesentliche reduzieren musst ... !!!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

Ich habe gerade eine email aus den USA bekommen! Aus dem Singlespeed-Lager natürlich!
Unter anderem ging es auch um das Deutsch-Amerikanische-Verhältnis unter George W. Bush!
Ich darf mal zitieren:

"We still love the Germans!  Ein Gang Uber Allis!"

Na dann ist ja gut ... !  

phaty


----------



## andy2 (19. Mai 2003)

und ich dacht california über alles so ändern sich die zeiten


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *und ich dacht california über alles so ändern sich die zeiten *



Andy, Du ein Dead Kennedys-Fan??? Jetzt bricht aber langsam mein Weltbild zusammen!


----------



## andy2 (19. Mai 2003)

aber hallo warum denn bitte nicht! ausserdem zerstöre ich gerne weltbilder.


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *aber hallo warum denn bitte nicht! ausserdem zerstöre ich gerne weltbilder. *



Na weil wir alten Säcken mal langsam das Punkrocken den Jungen überlassen sollten - aber naja wenn man sich die Warmduscher und Fully-Fahrer so anguckt, was soll denn dabei noch rauskommen??? Limp Biskit-Fans!!!! Grausam ... !

phaty
slamdance in a wheelchair!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (19. Mai 2003)

jaja die spassgeneration, los ist mit denen wirklich nicht viel.


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *jaja die spassgeneration, los ist mit denen wirklich nicht viel. *



... und sowieso war ja früher auch alles besser!

Au weh wart mal bis der Basti nach Hause kommt - das wird wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion! Und wollen wir wetten, daß er Metallica ins Feld führt ... !

Noch zweieinhalb Wochen ... ! 
Ach ja Basti - Headbangen mit einer Potsdammer Kurzhaar-Birne sieht extrem Schei$$e aus - ich glaub es ist Zeit, daß Du die Matte wachsen lässt!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (19. Mai 2003)

So, jetzt wo der king-Spacer da ist und ich wieder eine neue Kralle im Rohr habe ist das Kokopelli endlich wieder fahrbereit

Und jetzt holt die Sonnenbrillen raus 

P-O-R-N-O


----------



## cdeger (19. Mai 2003)

... und das in dem Alter schon ...


sitzthochfliegttief


----------



## Hellspawn (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *So, jetzt wo der king-Spacer da ist und ich wieder eine neue Kralle im Rohr habe ist das Kokopelli endlich wieder fahrbereit
> 
> Und jetzt holt die Sonnenbrillen raus
> ...



TÜRMCHENALARM!!!

aber sonst sehr hübsch


----------



## Kokopelli (19. Mai 2003)

Ich will ja nicht wie Phaty enden!!!

Außerdem hat's auch einen praktischen Grund: Der Zooka baut viel schmaler als der Syncros bzw. der Atac die ich vorher hatte. Und da ich ja Vorbau-Fetischist bin und die Teile wechsel wie die Frauen, hab ich lieber das Schaftrohr auf der alten Länge gelassen. Außerdem ist der King-Spacer so herrlich dekadent

Das ist übrigens der 1 1/4" King-Deckel auf nem 1 1/8" Vorbau!

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von keller is voll. _
> *Wobei die gute Barbara einem im alltäglichen beisammensein sicher die eine oder andere Blase ans Ohr texten würde...
> 
> [/IMG] *



Blase ans Ohr ?

die beiden Blasebälge ?

oder war es als Verb gedacht ?  


AndyderwoniegedachthättedassdieKuhdochsosexyist
*schwärm*
nunnixmehrkuhsondernaufgestiegenzumFrauenolymp


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Mai 2003)

... hat der henkel am kinesis endlich einen würdigen nachfolger gefunden   

hachkokowatwärdaslevenohnedisch
flo


----------



## lebaron (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *jaja die spassgeneration, los ist mit denen wirklich nicht viel. *



das hab ich ja dann wohl mal überhört


----------



## lebaron (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *So, jetzt wo der king-Spacer da ist und ich wieder eine neue Kralle im Rohr habe ist das Kokopelli endlich wieder fahrbereit
> 
> Und jetzt holt die Sonnenbrillen raus
> ...



na endlich koko
aber
achtung [sarkasmusmodeon]da fehlt noch ne stütze[sarkasmusmodeoff]


----------



## lebaron (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ... und sowieso war ja früher auch alles besser!
> ...




tja phaty wie soll ich sagen, ich kenn ja da jemanden der kennt california über alles auch erst seit einer woche-nicht wahr.....

grundsatzdiskussion - nein - ich weis was ich weis und das ist dass in genau 21 tagen die luft brenntüber berlin....HALLELUJA

und überhaupt was ist hier eigentlich los da ist man mal 3 tage nicht da weil der beschissene pc total verreckt ist jedes programm nach und nach verreckt ist, schlußendlich auch noch das os, man 2 tage formatiert partitioniert, weiderhergestellt, gesichert, kopiert, gelacht und viel mehr geweint und jetzt leider winxp drauf hat.......

was wollte ich überhaupt sagen, ach ja dass hier ne menge los ist...rick als backstage-groupie-schlampe...andy2 im fertigmacher-welch wunder....andy2 mit fat wedding-chapel - welch noch größeres wunder....(und ich hab immer gesagt der führt was im schilde)...koko mit neuem funktionierenden vorbau....ich mit fast neuem rechner....ach ja hab ich scvhon erwähnt das in zweieinhalbwochen die luft brennt?....ach ja und ich habe heute nach 2 jahren warten die garage days re-revisited in dne händen....*froi*...was ist das?.....na was wohl


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Ich will ja nicht wie Phaty enden!!!
> *



Wer will das schon ... !


----------



## lebaron (19. Mai 2003)

ach und hab ich eigentlich erwähnt dat ja wohl dat barbara die geilste sau im dtl. tv is...meine fresse.....


zitatanfang von einem regen forumsteilnehmer:

"die bläst dir die eier aus'em sack"

zitatende


----------



## lebaron (19. Mai 2003)

ach und überhaupt hab ich noch garnicht gesgat, VERDAMMT ist win xp schei$$e......


naja jetzt hab ich wieder 3 millionen postings aneinander geklatscht und wollte nur sagen ICH BIN WIEDER HIER........








...in meinem revier..


au weia ich geb euch einen tip, PFLEGT eure rechner und seit nicht so'ne schlampe wie ich, dann bleibt euch viel ärger erspart


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> tja phaty wie soll ich sagen, ich kenn ja da jemanden der kennt california über alles auch erst seit einer woche-nicht wahr.....
> *



Stimmt ich mag DK ja auch nicht!  

phaty
GirlPunk Über alles!


----------



## kAos (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> phaty
> GirlPunk Über alles! *



dann zieh dir mal WALLRIDE rein...

spanische band mit power frau...


greetz
kAos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (19. Mai 2003)

also bei metallica war ich auch schon das war ganz nett laut und eine echt klasse show. ich führe gar nichts im schilde! ich bin schon seit fast 5 jahren verheiratet das tandem brauche ich nur wenn ich das nach 10 wiederholen will und ausserden wurde ich persönlich vom hausherrn eingeladen um einen rahmen im kofferraum zu begutachten, so das habt ihr jetzt davon ich geh jetzt! und an die punks kennt ihr noch slime


----------



## kAos (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *und an die punks kennt ihr noch slime *




na klaro... CANALTERROR + KNOCHENFABRIK um nur zwei perlen der deutschen pankgeschichte zu nennen... 

 kAos


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> * und an die punks kennt ihr noch slime *



Also Andy, da könnte dann doch mal der Verfassungsschutz im Reihenhaus vorbeischauen!
Naja okay das war wohl eher 1980 - aber da waren wir ja noch richtig jung ...

"Alle reden von Terroristen
Die Spießerschweine und Halbfaschisten
Wenn du keine BILD-Zeitung liest
Bist du gleich ein Terrorist"

phaty
In the moshpit since 1977


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

Noch mehr Mädchen ... jetzt aber mal mit Zöpfen!


----------



## ibislover (19. Mai 2003)

/phil


----------



## ibislover (19. Mai 2003)

zöpfe für phaty!  


gruss,
phil


----------



## Graf Cannondale (19. Mai 2003)

Hier mal etwas anderes.
Dieser Mann gehört wohl zu den besten Radfahrern der Welt. Er hat zwar keine Zöpfe, fuhr dafür aber ebenfalls ein Cannondale! Man beachte die Oberschenkelmuskulatur!!
Gruß Graf Cannondale!


----------



## Kokopelli (19. Mai 2003)

War das ein X-Men

Oder warum seh ich nix?

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

Glückwunsch!!!

Der erste Holländische Singlespeed Champion wurde gekürt!

Jan "Cloxxki" Gerrit - er ist auch ein IBC-Mitglied!






Das ganze auf einem Surly Karate Monkey 29"-Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

Noch was schmackhaftes aus Holland: "Jacomine" Team Bike2Build!






Holländische Studentenmeisterschaft 3. Platz!


----------



## DerAlex (19. Mai 2003)

Das "Mädchen", das uns Phaty um 18:29 Uhr bescherte hat ja wesentlich breitere Schultern und dickere Arme als ich!
Das ist eher ein Pferd, oder?


----------



## whoa (19. Mai 2003)

..als schlecht selber gemacht. 

hmm.. jetzt noch den salsa gegen einen bike-tech vorbau mit rolle und die lx gegen powerarms getauscht und man findet es im duden unter kopie.. 






..wer hätt's gedacht mir gefällt's..


----------



## go-dirt (19. Mai 2003)

sag phatty, hattest du eventuell mal vor grauer urzeit was mit nanette? irgendwie hab ich den eindruck, als ob es der fall wäre. ich könnte ja jetzt noch weiter ausholen wegen dem bike-artikel, aber heute nicht.



der nilZ


----------



## whoa (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *sag phatty, hattest du eventuell mal vor grauer urzeit was mit nanette? *



ich weiß zwar nich mehr wo ich es gelesen hab, aber ich hab es gelesen..


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *sag phatty, hattest du eventuell mal vor grauer urzeit was mit nanette?*



1988-1990 - sie möchte aber nicht darauf angesprochen werden!



> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *ich könnte ja jetzt noch weiter ausholen wegen dem bike-artikel, aber heute nicht.
> *



Deine Vermutung ist korrekt - klassisch hochgeschlafen!




> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Das "Mädchen", das uns Phaty um 18:29 Uhr bescherte hat ja wesentlich breitere Schultern und dickere Arme als ich!
> Das ist eher ein Pferd, oder? *



Das lässt zwei Schlussfolgerungen zu Alex - Du bist ein halber Hahn und hast überhaupt keine Ahnung von Frauen! Aber das hat in diesem Forum sowieso nur Nils, Koko und ich ... !

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> * nur Nils, Koko und ich ... !
> *



heh OBACHT... tz tz tz... franzmann im größenwahn..


----------



## Marcus (19. Mai 2003)

Unser Dicker macht mir langsam Sorgen 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Unser Dicker macht mir langsam Sorgen
> *



@Punkrock-Ali:

Tja und all das, obwohl ich in letzter Zeit doch sehr am Kader zweifeln musste ... !!!
Aber wenn man nur auf dem Bauch liegt kommt man auf die komischsten Ideen!

@whoa:

Mit ESK-Members aus Berlin diskutiere ich doch nicht mehr über Frauen!

phaty


----------



## odelay (19. Mai 2003)

warum Biertrinken gesund ist:


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *... bike-tech ...wer hätt's gedacht mir gefällt's..  *



Sag mal Bruder verlierst Du jetzt auch noch Dein Classic-Geschmacks-Gen???


----------



## odelay (19. Mai 2003)

manche Rennradfahrer sind trotzdem coole Schweine:




Aggiano und Pozzi WÄHREND! der 8. Etappe des Giro


----------



## phatlizard (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *manche Rennradfahrer sind trotzdem coole Schweine
> Aggiano und Pozzi WÄHREND! der 8. Etappe des Giro *



Ach *so* dopen die Italiener ... !


----------



## phatlizard (20. Mai 2003)

Ich sag jetzt mal nix ...


----------



## kAos (20. Mai 2003)

jede menge bauxit in dem vorgarten...geschmackssache  

mfg und n8
sebastian


----------



## DerAlex (20. Mai 2003)

Ich habe wirklich absolut keine Ahnung von Frauen!
Meine Kategorie ist eher sowas:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Ich habe wirklich absolut keine Ahnung von Frauen!
> *



War mir doch klar, daß diese Anschuldigung selbst den härtesten Globalisierungsgegner aus der Reserve lockt! Ich glaub, daß war das erste Bunny, daß Du hier postest!!! 
Willkommen im Club .. !!!


----------



## chainsaw (20. Mai 2003)

dumm ****t gut


oder


babes die man über das ehebett klebt


----------



## chainsaw (20. Mai 2003)

sternchen

f!ckt gut hehe


----------



## phatlizard (20. Mai 2003)

Stimmt eigentlich ...

Man darf hier ja nicht ****en sagen - jeder 4 Jährige im Kindergarten tut das aber wir bösen Jungs dürfen das nicht ... ! tstststs

FlCKEN!

phaty
Stop Censorship!


----------



## chainsaw (20. Mai 2003)

können alles schaffen, wir müssen nur wollen !

wayne es inter****:


http://www.wirsindhelden.com/html/index2.html


**** *** *** ******* ****!

wer weis was die sternchen verbergen!?!


----------



## phatlizard (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chainsaw _
> *
> **** *** *** ******* ****!
> 
> wer weis was die sternchen verbergen!?! *



Ich kauf ein "Ü" ...

phaty
guten Tag ich will mein Leben zurück ... !


----------



## Steinhummer (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich sag jetzt mal nix ...
> 
> 
> ...



Klassischer Klein-Gärtner, würd ich sagen 

Steinhummer (in dessen Gart nur Stahl und Ganja kommen)


----------



## DerAlex (20. Mai 2003)

@Phaty 
es ist geradezu beängstigend, welchen Überblick Du hast (Weltgedächtnis?). Ja, das war die erste Matratze, die von mir kam.
Apropos Globalisierungsgegner: Tja, der angestrebte US-Boykott war nur etwa 6 Wochen aktiv durchzusetzen. Dann bin ich umgefallen.

@chainsaw
Der etwas platte Satz "Dumm f**** gut" drückt leider die Problematik aus. So gratenmässig blöd sieht sie aber jetzt nicht aus, oder?

Zu einem meiner Leitsätze gehört zwar dieser: "Eine Frau, die so dick ist, wie ich (178cm, 62kg), ist zu fett!"
Aber, irgendwie scheint bei fast allen Dünnen die mangelhafte Kalorienzufuhr in wichtigen Entwicklungsphasen zu bleibenden, äh,  neuronalen Fehlbildungen geführt zu haben.  Wenn man noch die rauchende mad: ) Mehrheit unter den "Hungerhaken" abzieht, bleibt nicht mehr viel Brauchbares übrig: Lackierte Kleiderständer sind eben nicht zu ertragen.
Zieht man einen zweiten Leitsatz von mir heran: "Eine Frau, die sich freiwillig, aus eigenem Antrieb und ohne Zwang, mit einem Typen wie mir abzugeben bereit wäre, kommt schon aufgrund ihres dadurch ausgewiesenen, miserablen Geschmacks schon gleich überhaupt nicht in Frage!" - wirds ganz unmöglich. 

Tja, Abstinenz kann immerhin aufs Absolute hinweisen...


----------



## whoa (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Sag mal Bruder verlierst Du jetzt auch noch Dein Classic-Geschmacks-Gen??? *



es war halt billig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *es war halt billig..  *



Solange du noch den Unterschied zwischen billig und preiswert kennst, besteht Hoffnung!




> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *@Phaty
> es ist geradezu beängstigend, welchen Überblick Du hast (Weltgedächtnis?). *



Das Geheimnis meines Erfolges!



> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *
> Ja, das war die erste Matratze, die von mir kam.
> Apropos Globalisierungsgegner: Tja, der angestrebte US-Boykott war nur etwa 6 Wochen aktiv durchzusetzen. Dann bin ich umgefallen.*



Verräter!



> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *
> @chainsaw
> Der etwas platte Satz "Dumm f**** gut" drückt leider die Problematik aus. So gratenmässig blöd sieht sie aber jetzt nicht aus, oder?*



Ich glaub das hat er anders gemeint - der gute Grossi ist doch ein Frauenversteher ... !



> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *
> Zu einem meiner Leitsätze gehört zwar dieser: "Eine Frau, die so dick ist, wie ich (178cm, 62kg), ist zu fett!"
> Aber, irgendwie scheint bei fast allen Dünnen die mangelhafte Kalorienzufuhr in wichtigen Entwicklungsphasen zu bleibenden, äh,  neuronalen Fehlbildungen geführt zu haben.  Wenn man noch die rauchende mad: ) Mehrheit unter den "Hungerhaken" abzieht, bleibt nicht mehr viel Brauchbares übrig: Lackierte Kleiderständer sind eben nicht zu ertragen.
> ...



Wer so viele Dogmen hat, der wird nicht flachgelegt!! Da musst Du runter von ... !

Ich darf mal den Canadischen Olympia-Teilnehmer zitieren, den ich ein paar Seiten zuvor auf dem Salsa gezeigt habe!
Als der richtig breit war auf der "After-Race-Party" ist er überall rumgelaufen und hat mit zwei Fingern, den Mädels am Hals den Puls abgenommen! So nach der dritten sagte Joe Breeze zu ihm: "Jeff what are you doing there ... ?" er dreht sich um guckt zu uns rüber und sagt: "If it moves - you can fu©k it ... !"

Heute dank dem "Kleinen @rschloch" ein bekannt Spruch - 1992 der Brüller!

10 Dollar in die Chauvi-Kasse und ab dafür ... !

Guten Morgen

phaty


----------



## Horst Link (20. Mai 2003)

> es war halt billig..



Noch lange kein Grund ein Storck Rad zu kaufen. Hat außerdem eine RACE Geometrie. Also unfahrbar. Für dich.  

Grüße nach B.


----------



## DerAlex (20. Mai 2003)

@Phaty,

hab ich gesagt, dass ich flachgelegt werden möchte?
Da bleibe ich lieber so leidenschaftslos, wie ich bin. Immerhin bekommt man dann von Frauen Sätze zu hören wie: "Also Alex, so langsam glaube ich echt, dass Du zuwenig Testosteron abgekriegt hast."

@whoa 
Das Rad ist doch nicht übel.

Alex
dersichnochnieinpsychiatrischerbehandlungbefand


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *....
> 
> Alex
> dersichnochnieinpsychiatrischerbehandlungbefand *




... esgibtimmereinerstesmal  

ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *....
> 
> Alex
> dersichnochnieinpsychiatrischerbehandlungbefand *




... esgibtimmereinerstesmal  

ciao
flo


----------



## phatlizard (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *
> Alex
> dersichnochnieinpsychiatrischerbehandlungbefand *



Der Fertigmacher ist doch eine Dauertherapiesitzung - wir sind nur noch nicht von den Krankenkassen anerkannt! Kommt noch ...

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *@whoa
> Das Rad ist doch nicht übel.
> *



meine rede.. 


@ horscht
race geometrie läßt sich leichter schieben..


----------



## Kokopelli (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> [B
> Wenn man noch die rauchende mad: ) Mehrheit unter den "Hungerhaken" abzieht, bleibt nicht mehr viel Brauchbares übrig: Lackierte Kleiderständer sind eben nicht zu ertragen.
> ... [/B]




Klasse! Bleibt mehr für mich

Gruß Koko*wer ist hier der Chauvi*


----------



## Steinhummer (20. Mai 2003)

Frage eines Unwissenden:

Was ist an Markus Storck eigentlich so schlimm, dass er bei Phaty im Giftschrank lagert und auch ansonsten nicht sehr geschätzt wird?

Steinhummer (wissbegierig)


----------



## phatlizard (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Frage eines Unwissenden:
> 
> Was ist an Markus Storck eigentlich so schlimm, dass er bei Phaty im Giftschrank lagert und auch ansonsten nicht sehr geschätzt wird?
> ...



Du lieber Himmel wo fang ich denn da an ... !!!
Ich glaube, dafür muss man entweder FAT/KLEIN/BIKE-TECH-Händler gewesen sein, Bike-Tech-Team-Fahrer oder Amerikanischer Rahmenbauer ...!

Ich war Händler, mein bester Freund war Team-Fahrer und ein paar der Rahmenbauer kenn ich auch ... die Stories, die ich mir reintun musste, würden ausreichen um mir drei Zivilklagen an den Arsch zu posten ... !

Ich glaub darüber reden wir mal in Ruhe ... !!! aka OFF-LINE!!!

Die Story über Jack Witmer, der ihm ein Rudel Mexikaner zum Kniescheibe-Zerballern vorbeischicken wollte, ist ja hinreichend bekannt! Dafür schaut man sich mal etwas genauer die "Design-Details" der Cook-Kurbel an und lässt den Blick dann mal auf eine Bike-Tech-Teile schweifen ... !!! Hmmmm der Geruch von Plagiat liegt in der Luft ... !

Gäbe es Storck-Tossing, dann würde nicht etwa ein Rad geworfen - sonder der Meister Himself!

phaty
"I could tell you - but I would have to kill you"


----------



## lebaron (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Gäbe es Storck-Tossing, dann würde nicht etwa ein Rad geworfen - sonder der Meister Himself!
> ...




............ey, was wär das ein fest, naja nur sind glaube ich auaßer phaty schon alle vorher ausgescheiden da dden keienr (achtung wortspiel) HOCHBEKOMMT


----------



## phatlizard (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *............ey, was wär das ein fest, naja nur sind glaube ich auaßer phaty schon alle vorher ausgescheiden da dden keienr (achtung wortspiel) HOCHBEKOMMT *



Basti hat Dein Browser eigentlich "Spellchecking" ... ??? Ich hab geschlagenen drei Minuten für die  Entwirrung der Buchstabensuppe gebraucht!

phaty


----------



## whoa (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Ich glaub darüber reden wir mal in Ruhe ... !!! aka OFF-LINE!!!
> *



au ja..  ..die plagiate sind mir alle bekannt, interessieren tut also eher der rest.

kaffeeklatschtante 
whoa


----------



## Graf Cannondale (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Du lieber Himmel wo fang ich denn da an ... !!!
> ...


----------



## phatlizard (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *
> Und ich dachte immer das gerade in der Mountainbikeszene Kameradschaft herrscht. Immerhin frönt man ein gemeinsames Hobby. In der Bikerwelt ist anscheinend gegenseitiges Augenauskratzen die Normalität.
> *



Ah ... die Weltverschwörung ... 

Eine Frage habe ich gerade - meldest Du Dich eigentlich bei jedem Thema, auch wenn Du offensichtlich überhaupt keinen Plan davon hast? Ich weiss ja nicht bei welchen bösen bösen Radhändlern Du Dich rumtreibst, aber in dem Posting, auf das Du Dich beziehst, geht es um M.S. aus K. - und bevor man mit dem "Kameradschaft" praktiziert, steckt man sich lieber den Pimmel in eine zufallende Stahltür ...!

phaty

@whoa: beim GBBC-Lagerfeuer in Darmstadt! Der ehem. Team-Fahrer ist dann auch dabei!


----------



## Kokopelli (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino (20. Mai 2003)

Kennst Du dann auch noch einen Herrn namens Hockauf?

mfG
Nino


----------



## cdeger (20. Mai 2003)




----------



## nino (20. Mai 2003)

siehe unten


----------



## nino (20. Mai 2003)

habe nur mal Manfred (sein Vater glaub ich) kennengelernt - und damit mein erstes Attitude  

Hätte eine Anekdote für Ihn, Er scheint aber umgezogen zu sein...

wenn jemand ne email hat..


Nino


----------



## phatlizard (20. Mai 2003)

Apropos "beliebte" Bike-Grosshändler mit Classic-Vergangenheit ... !!!  

Tut mir leid, daß er neben Chris Chance steht! Aber eigentlich bin ich mit dem Herrn immer gut ausgekommen! Aber andere haben da Erinnerungen in die Seele eingebrannt - gelle Koko!?

phaty


----------



## lebaron (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Apropos "beliebte" Bike-Grosshändler mit Classic-Vergangenheit ... !!!
> 
> Tut mir leid, daß er neben Chris Chance steht! Aber eigentlich bin ich mit dem Herrn immer gut ausgekommen! Aber andere haben da Erinnerungen in die Seele eingebrannt - gelle Koko!?
> ...



nee nee auffe'm udo liegt kein segen, kuckt mn unter A....loch oder unfreundlichkeit bei google kommt mit sicherheit sein bild


----------



## lebaron (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Apropos "beliebte" Bike-Grosshändler mit Classic-Vergangenheit ... !!!
> 
> Tut mir leid, daß er neben Chris Chance steht! Aber eigentlich bin ich mit dem Herrn immer gut ausgekommen! Aber andere haben da Erinnerungen in die Seele eingebrannt - gelle Koko!?
> ...



nee nee auffe'm udo liegt kein segen, kuckt mn unter A....loch oder unfreundlichkeit bei google kommt mit sicherheit sein bild


----------



## lebaron (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Apropos "beliebte" Bike-Grosshändler mit Classic-Vergangenheit ... !!!
> 
> Tut mir leid, daß er neben Chris Chance steht! Aber eigentlich bin ich mit dem Herrn immer gut ausgekommen! Aber andere haben da Erinnerungen in die Seele eingebrannt - gelle Koko!?
> ...


nee nee auffe'm udo liegt kein segen, kuckt mn unter A....loch oder unfreundlichkeit bei google kommt mit sicherheit sein bild


----------



## bsg (20. Mai 2003)

@phaty: hat das sein müssen ?!?? das verstösst gegen zwei gebote:

[x] Du sollst keine Bilder vom coolen Udo posten

[x] Du sollst keine Bilder von M.S. posten

wenn ich da so weiterdenke fallen mir sicher noch mehr leute ein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf Cannondale (20. Mai 2003)

Wer von den beiden ist denn nun der Arsch??
Der mit dem großen Kopf oder der mit der schlauen Brille??


----------



## whoa (20. Mai 2003)

@ graf rotz
dein geseier geht mir auf die **** 


@ lebaron
zuckungen..? 


@ koko
beraub mich doch nich meiner illusion.. 


@ bsg
bilder von m.s.
du siehst doch schon gespenster..


----------



## Graf Cannondale (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ graf rotz
> dein geseier geht mir auf die ****
> 
> ...



Wem interessiert das? 
Du solltest in diesem Forum lieber durch konstruktive Postings auffallen anstatt durch tierische Laute oder Satzfragmente!


----------



## ibislover (20. Mai 2003)

is eigentlich niemandem außer mir aufgefallen das die bike uns auf seite 7 den guten ross shafer als paul brodie verkaufen möchte?

hoffe das steht nicht schon in einem eigenen thread!  
sollte ich diesen überlesen haben oder die stelle im fertigmacher überlesen, will ich nix gepostet haben!   


gruss,
phil


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Mai 2003)

... und noch viel schrecklicher der link auf des brodies meisterwerke die jetzt doch endlich wieder bei trailattack.de zu erwerben sind. 

freudvoll hüpfe ich da virtuell hin und was sehe ich einen linke zu bauxit bikes (ähm. brodie) in vancouver. 

solche redaktöre braucht das land ...

ciao 
flo

ps: ich glaub das sich paule b. eher einer gesichts-op unterzogen hat. wahrscheinlich war sein idol schon immer der herr der vorbauten   

...... ......... ........
flo


----------



## whoa (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *
> 
> Wem interessiert das?
> Du solltest in diesem Forum lieber durch konstruktive Postings auffallen anstatt durch tierische Laute oder Satzfragmente! *



*satzfragmente..?* tja für ganze sätze hätt ich wohl doch noch etwas länger die schulbank drücken müssen

*konstruktive postings..?* an eins von dir kann ich mich nicht erinnern, weil ich nich nur doof sondern auch noch senil bin

*wem das interessiert..?* den dativ sicher nicht, vielleicht eher den akkusativ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *
> 
> Wem interessiert das?
> Du solltest in diesem Forum lieber durch konstruktive Postings auffallen anstatt durch tierische Laute oder Satzfragmente! *



Jetzt muss ich mir mal aufregen ...

Mein Lieber Duke of Cracknfail - jetzt sage ich etwas, wogegen ich in diesem Forum immer gekämpft habe: Wer den Herren mit der Brille nicht erkennt, der hat hier sowas von nix verloren - von Gesetz wegen! 

Und da fragt mich noch einer warum ich CDs durch die Gegend schmeisse!???


----------



## lebaron (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *
> 
> Wem interessiert das?
> Du solltest in diesem Forum lieber durch konstruktive Postings auffallen anstatt durch tierische Laute oder Satzfragmente! *



dito.








































BRUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.......


----------



## Marcus (20. Mai 2003)

Jetzt mich fertigmachen. (Ausser: Kurbel/Kettenblaetter und Gabel, Kettenspannung)

Wer sich ueber Kurbel/Blaetter bzw. Gabel oder Kettenspannung aufregt, der kriegt in Darmstadt von mir persoenlich eine gezwiebelt 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Jetzt mich fertigmachen. *



Aber Rikky Du bist doch schon längst als unantastbar eingestuft - zumindestesn hier!
Was die lokale ESK-Prominenz sonst so  mit Dir anstellt, tja da kann ich auch nix dafür ...!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Jetzt mich fertigmachen. (Ausser: Kurbel/Kettenblaetter und Gabel, Kettenspannung)
> 
> Wer sich ueber Kurbel/Blaetter bzw. Gabel oder Kettenspannung aufregt, der kriegt in Darmstadt von mir persoenlich eine gezwiebelt
> ...


zusätzliche stylepunkte bekommst du wenn du in dstadt mit den plüschöatschen auftauchst UND FÄHRST


----------



## Kokopelli (20. Mai 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!riki, was ist das denn? Gabel+Kurbel+Kettenführung+Blätter und dann noch diese Bremsen????Was'n mit dir los???...hau mich doch

@phaty: Wenigstens war das Bier beim coolen Udo lecker

@graf zahl: ene mene mack...du gehst uns auf den sack!

Gruß Koko


----------



## DerAlex (20. Mai 2003)

Ich verstehe so vieles auf der Welt nicht.

Dass Herr Storck ein Depp ist, ist klar. Das Rad von Whoa ist immerhin mit das schönste, was ich so vom "Profitcenter" Storck kenne. Und es ist aus Stahl. Wieso aber ein billig von Kinesis gekaufter Rahmen durch 10 Schichten Pulver und Storck Aufkleberli seinen Wert mindestens verfünffacht, ist ein Rätsel. Wieso das auch jemand kauft, auch.

Ich verstehe es nicht. 

Wieso bei meinem Bunny die Assoziation "Dumm p*ppt gut" aufkam, bei den Schlamp*n, die vorher zu bewundern waren aber nicht. 

Ich verstehe es nicht. 

Sind Schöneberger, Lopez etc. etwa hell?

Ich verstehe wirklich vieles nicht.

Wieso treibt der Graf sich im Classik Forum herum und kennt Herrn Chris Chance nicht?

Ich verstehe nix. 

Wieso der Koko auf rauchende, tumbe, Kosmetikgrossverbraucherinnen steht.

Unverständlich.

Da man Euch nur durch dummes Gelaber oder blanke Haut aktivieren kann:
Das folgende Hupferl ist natürlich eine nichtrauchende, unberührte Studentin, die nur deshalb Fotos von sich machen liess, um die Artzrechnung für ihre kranke Oma bezahlen zu können...


----------



## odelay (20. Mai 2003)

@rikman

die Ventilkappe passt farblich nicht ins Konzept
schwarz-rot-gold - silber

andererseits schwarz-rot-silber (weiß) ist erst recht gruselig

man bin ich heute wieder paranoid


----------



## phatlizard (20. Mai 2003)

Na Alex, da ist aber in einem Posting der ganze Weltschmerz aus Deinem kleinen traurigen Herzen herausgequollen ... !
Alles wird gut!

Nee ehrlich!

Netter Arsch

phaty


----------



## pianaura (20. Mai 2003)

...ich weiss, dass es hier eigentlich nicht reinpasst - obwohl es in gewisser Weise etwas mit "Fertigmachen" zu tun hat - ich finds einfach nur saukomisch; man muss es nur lange genug ansehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *@rikman
> 
> die Ventilkappe passt farblich nicht ins Konzept
> ...




aargh jetzt sehe ich es auch.. 
rikman schraub sofort die blutigen bremsen ab und brems geffälligst wie ein mann mit die stylischen schluffen.. 


@ alex
ich mach einfach giant bapper aufs radel, dann mag auch phaty das ding.. so einfach.. 


@ koko
du alte reimer, du sprichst mir aus der seele (falls ich überhaupt eine hab)
die dosenpfeife regt mich tierisch auf, da hilft nur ignorieren


----------



## Marcus (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *@rikman
> 
> die Ventilkappe passt farblich nicht ins Konzept
> *



Weisst du was ich gerade gemacht habe? Ich stand auf dem Balkon, habe eine Kippe durchgerissen und meine SS-Drecksau angeschaut: "Oh ********, die Ventilkappe. Da regt sich bestimmt jemand drueber auf!" Habe sie dann abgemacht und runtergeworfen. 

...dann schaue ich noch mal kurz ins Forum und was muss ich lesen? 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Marcus (21. Mai 2003)

...und was die Bremsen angeht: Die sind da und bleiben da -- Fakt, Baby! Haben immerhin Geld gekostet, ausserdem steht DX drauf und passen damit zum Ritzel 

Leider gab es die DX-Bremsgriffe nicht mehr... 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ alex
> ich mach einfach giant bapper aufs radel, dann mag auch phaty das ding.. so einfach..
> *



Na hör mal so einfach bin ich aber nicht gestrickt! Nimm einen Wheeler-Aufkleber - dann geht das klar!

Ach ja whoa, ich hab gesehen, im Berliner Forum schicken sich diverse (uns bekannte) Menschen an "Cracknfail Chain Gang"-Members zu werden - sag mal habt ihr den Laden denn überhaupt nicht mehr im Griff??? Hast Du denn von Koko und mir garnix gelernt???

phaty
"Entmachtet den Adel!"


----------



## Marcus (21. Mai 2003)

Link? Dann loesche ich sofort 

FabD: 

_Fan Email of the Month_
well i would like to personally say that you can really **** the shit out of your guitar Lynda (your great at the guitar) and when i saw you up there playing your guitar it was really love at first site ..... the last time i told a girl i loved her was about 2 years ago but yeah well you think i'm a freak but i'm not i'm just amazed on how you chicks made me feel last night it was amaaaaazing..... i would cut off my penis to just go back to last night...--Punk Rock *Rik*

hier zu lesen



Gruesse, Punkrock-Ali


----------



## phatlizard (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *FabD:
> 
> Fan Email of the Month
> ...



Jetzt weisst Du auch, wer die Quoten-Hete ist Rik ... !


----------



## phatlizard (21. Mai 2003)

Lieber Fertigmacher,

ich brauch mal Eure "Hilfe"!
Wie ich erst am Wochenende erfahren habe, hat Nicole Heine (Bondgirl) im April auf Malle einen ziemlich unangenehmen Zusammenprall mit einem Auto gehabt!
Diverse heftige Verletzungen - aber sie scheint auf einem guten Weg zu sein!
Für die, die es nicht wissen, Nicole ist noch drei Wochen die amtierende Singlespeed-Europameisterin!






Ich würde mal denken, Nicole freut sich, wenn ihr hier alle mal kurz winken würdet!!!






Gute Besserung Nicole - wir brauchen Dich bald wieder auf dem Rad - an einem Stück!!!

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Mai 2003)

@ rikman

ich find die tanne 'ne spur zu grün, harmoniert nicht so mit der gabel, aber sonst, top notch, auch die zweigangschaltung vorne, seeehr innovativ   

ciao
flo


----------



## Marcus (21. Mai 2003)

floi: Bist du in Darmstadt? Dann zieh dich warm an! 

nicole: Winke winke aus Berlin, wird schon alles wieder!

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (21. Mai 2003)

Da hab ich aber eben gestutzt ... Verdammt Thetford is ja schon in drei Wochen   ... Kinders wie die Zeit vergeht  

Öhmm ja ... 

Auch von mir alles Gute für Dich Nico ( bin so frei und gehe da von aus dass Du selbst liest!) und sieh zu dass Du bis Darmstadt fit für den Startschuss bist. Kopf hoch und alles liebe für Dich!

Der Itzelman



@Rik:

Mit der SS-Slut wirst du doch nie glücklich ... da federt ja gar nichts, oder wolltest Du Gewicht sparen um mich beim Schieben abzuhängen


----------



## Marcus (21. Mai 2003)

Mit der Bude rauche ich dich dermassen ab, dass dir Ohren schlottern. Fakt, Baby!

Gruesse, Drecksau-Ali


----------



## itz (21. Mai 2003)

Okay okay bin ja schon ruhig  ... aber nicht piensen wenn die Arme brennen.

Chris


----------



## rasaldul (21. Mai 2003)

ich kann dieses coole gefährt euch einfach nicht vorenthalten: grove innovations offroad wheelchair











bisschen mehr zu sehen hier: http://www.sitski.com/dhx1.htm


----------



## Steinhummer (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Apropos "beliebte" Bike-Grosshändler mit Classic-Vergangenheit ... !!!
> phaty *



Hmm, Udo? Und ich dachte schon, es sei ein gewisser Mannheimer Adliger (schon ein Widerspruch in sich ), der seine Importfirma nach einer Echsenart benannt hat... Besagter war mir so symphatisch, dass ich ihm bei unserem ersten Zusammentreffen nach 20 sek. fast den Lobster-Rahmen um den Hals geknotet hätte. Hab seitdem seinen netten Angestellten immer erst gefragt, ob "das Ar$chloch" da sei, bevor ich den Puff betreten habe... Unverhohlene Freude stellte sich ein, als ich später das Resultat seines kundenfreundlichen Verhaltens begutachten durfte - der Laden war zu 

Steinhummer


----------



## dubbel (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *ich kann dieses coole gefährt euch einfach nicht vorenthalten: grove innovations offroad wheelchair
> 
> [ IMG]http://www.sitski.com/images/dhx1a.jpg[ /IMG]
> ...


mann das ding sieht aus... 
nöö, nöö, 
bevor ich mich auf sowas setze, geh ich lieber gleich zu fuß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *bevor ich mich auf sowas setze, geh ich lieber gleich zu fuß... *



dieser feuerstuhl wurde eigentlich auch für leute gebaut die diese möglichkeit nicht haben!


----------



## andy1 (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *ich kann dieses coole gefährt euch einfach nicht vorenthalten: grove innovations offroad wheelchair
> *



Nur... wo sind die Pedalen ?

ja, das mit Nicole, ein tragischer Mallorca-Unfall.
Auch von mir gute Besserung auf dass sie weiterhin Pedale(n) brauchen kann... 

Hab nur gehört wenn das versicherungstechnische net irgendwie mit Handy und sonstigem geklärt worden wär, wäre sie nicht versorgt worden. 
Und das auf der "Insel der Deutschen" 

Vielleicht ist es hier auch bald soweit wenn alles extra bezahlt werden muss.


----------



## bsg (21. Mai 2003)

@steinhummer: "clemens von arroganzia" hat auch noch einige geschichten gebaut ... na ja, ist vergangenheit. zumindest das sortiment des echsenladens (nicht phatys) war ganz nett


----------



## Steinhummer (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> * "clemens von arroganzia"  *



 





> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> * zumindest das sortiment des echsenladens (nicht phatys) war ganz nett  *



Das war ja das Ärgerliche! ich kam mir immer so schlecht vor, dem Ar$ch trotzdem meine Kohle reinzudrücken... 

Steinhummer (Ex-Konsum-Bückstück)


----------



## Hellspawn (21. Mai 2003)

wo sie ja jetzt schon erwähnt wurden:
kann mir einer sagen, warum man die CD von denen nirgendwo bekommt? Kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass ich mich einmal im Jahr dazu entschliesse eine CD zu kaufen und dan bekommt man sie nicht...


----------



## lebaron (21. Mai 2003)

noch

*19 * .. tage bis







*ST. ANGER* 

und noch 17 bis berlin........










hach ja die welt ist schön


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Mai 2003)

... jetzt 



> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *floi: Bist du in Darmstadt? Dann zieh dich warm an!
> 
> Gruesse, Marcus *



immerhin habe ich auf die zweigangschaltung ©® und ich erinnere mich noch gut dran dass seine heiligkeit eidechsling der I. mich darob der blasphemie bezichtigt hatte in totnau  

oder war der baum beleidigt? nach dahmstadt komm ich leider (zum glück) nicht, muss was für den wirtschaftsaufschwung tun  sonst würde ich natürlich gerne dich den berg hinaufschieben 

@ kaptain blau -> siehste so kriegt ©® rein  *(ich muss nicht erwähnen, dass ich da drauf ©® habe? oder?)* 

ciao
flo


----------



## lebaron (21. Mai 2003)

by the way weis ich nicht mehr ganz genau ob ich das hier schonmal gezeigt habe, wenn ja-egal es ist so hässlich dass man sich das ruhig 2 mal antun kann


----------



## lebaron (21. Mai 2003)

....... die jetzt in meinem besitz ist???








hach und wat isset schön wenn ein neuer kleiner plattenhändler bei mir umm ecke dazu für mich aus irgendeinem dorf in nrwegen ncoh ne originla elive shit binge and prge besorgen kann....WIE GEIL.....


die welt ist schön

basti


----------



## peppaman (21. Mai 2003)

@baron
komm nach darmstadt! habe noch die Metallican für dich!

kannst ja schon mal ein paar leckere tauschwaren zusammentragen!

gruß (und nicht verzählen auf die letzten tage, gell?)
peppaman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (22. Mai 2003)

Für mich der bisherige Höhepunkt des Fertigmachers!

29" - Rohloff - Scheibenbremsne - und Felgenbremsen - zwei Lenker ... und ich weiss nicht, ob er das Ernst meint oder nicht ... !


----------



## lebaron (22. Mai 2003)

ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHMMMMMMMMMMM...........ja


also mehr kann selbst ich nicht dazu sagen......MEINE FRESSE....ud da soll einer sagen kantenklatscher sind krank....


----------



## odelay (23. Mai 2003)

also was wirklich zu empfehlen ist  nachts um 2 beoffen nach Hause kommen
Klasssik - threafd aufmachen - > CDeger und phatlizard machen Euch FERTIG!!! Thread auf Seite 1 aufma chen uns sich über das schöne neue  Thema freuen    
kichernd bis Seite  3 blättern und festsetellemn, dass (kommasetzung und das mit doppel s klappt noch ) dort ein cooler Typ mein Rad gepostet hat

dann feststeolen, dass es ja der > CDeger und phatlizard machen Euch FERTIG!!!" Thread ist     

ich will eienn voollständigen Ausdruck


----------



## phatlizard (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *
> ich will eienn voollständigen Ausdruck *



Kommt diesen Herbst als Hör-Buch auf den Markt - herausgegeben vom Rowollt Verlag!
Basti gesprochen von Daniel Kübelböck, Anke Engelke spricht Koko und mein Part wird von Dieter Bohlen übernommen ... !

Wohlsein ... !

phaty


----------



## andy1 (23. Mai 2003)

nix für Kids


----------



## andy1 (23. Mai 2003)

zur Sinnglespeedmeisterscahft


----------



## andy1 (23. Mai 2003)

zum leihen, wäre ja geil wenns ein SS wär


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Mai 2003)

... solchen signaturen gibts hier auch 



> *
> ----------------------------------------------
> Alpen, Wald und Singletrail - und alles mit dem Cannondale.
> ----------------------------------------------
> *



wohin ist das land der dichter und denker gekommen ..

betrübt
flo


----------



## phatlizard (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... solchen signaturen gibts hier auch
> 
> Alpen, Wald und Singletrail - und alles mit dem Cannondale.
> ...



*GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHL!!!!* 

Wem um alles in der Welt gehört die Signatur??? Sofort outen bitte Flo ... !!!
Hört sich etwas nach VEB Werbekombinat Leipzig an!

phaty
Die Partei hat immer Recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (23. Mai 2003)

...wen's interessiert: laut MBA wird der Cannondale-Eingänger "1FG" nicht gebaut - die Bauxit-Bruderschaft trauert 

Steinhummer (eisenerkonservativ)


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHL!!!!
> ...



*lefty* sei sein name, 
ich habe auch erst ganz anständig mit ihm über kindertransporte geplauscht, bis mir dann heute die signatur in die augen stach 

ichmachsowasnimmer 
flo


----------



## dubbel (23. Mai 2003)

aber ne schicke homepage hat er, dein freund lefty! 
http://www.s-line.de/homepages/hinsche/Fiat_Coupe/fiat_coupe.html


----------



## phatlizard (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *...wen's interessiert: laut MBA wird der Cannondale-Eingänger "1FG" nicht gebaut - die Bauxit-Bruderschaft trauert
> 
> Steinhummer (eisenerkonservativ) *



In England stehen sie im Laden und wurden auch schon verkauft! Also wurde der 1FG wahrscheinlich eingestellt ... ! Wegen der grossen Nachfrage ...  

@dubble: bist aber nicht sehr verwöhnt, was webseiten angeht ... ! Naja sein Auto sieht nett aus!

phaty


----------



## Graf Cannondale (23. Mai 2003)

Die Firma Cannondale will den ganzen Markt bedienen. Das ist doch nett von den Brüdern wenn sie für euch das 1FG bauen!!
Wenn man schon keine Schaltung hat, so hat man zumindest einen sehr guten Rahmen.
Es gibt Gruppierungen, die existieren nur so lange wie es das Feindbild gibt. Euch wünsche ich, daß Cannondale noch lange Fahrräder baut. 


Ihre Räder sind rostig, die Rahmen sind krumm, und über Cannondale da sprechen sie dumm!!

Leute mir ist mein Cannondale wirklich *******gal. Ich fahre Räder die funzen (was immer dieses Wort bedeutet).

Gruß Graf Cannondale


----------



## phatlizard (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *Ihre Räder sind rostig, die Rahmen sind krumm, und über Cannondale da sprechen sie dumm!!
> *



Ich nehme mal an, für den Schüttelreim hat eine Werbeagentur 3 Wochen Arbeit abgerechnet, macht dann genau 34.430!

Ach ist das schön, wir sind so wichtig, uns hat die CD-Mafia sogar unseren eigenen Troll abgestellt!

... und weil der Herr Graf doch manchmal Probleme mit unserer hochgestochenen (ABITUR!)  Ausdrucksweise hat - hier kommt sofort die Erklärung:

Do not feed the trolls!

"Füttere keine Trolle!", ist eine inzwischen gängige Aufforderung an Teilnehmer von Newsgroups und Foren, einem Provokateur nicht mehr zu antworten. Der Troll wird sich dann mangels wütender Reaktionen auf seine Postings aus Langeweile zurückziehen und andere Orte im Internet aufsuchen, um dort einen flamewar anzuzetteln. Während die einfacheren Naturen unter den Trollen - und davon gibt es viele - nur plump provozieren, und sich dann damit zufrieden geben, beschimpft zu werden, ist es das Ziel eines gewiefteren Trolls, Streit und Uneinigkeit in einer Gruppe zu säen. Und sie schaffen dies auch oft dadurch, dass sie herausfinden, welches Thema in einer Gruppe zu einem Konflikt führen könnte, und genau dieses auf geschickte Art und Weise anzusprechen. *Der Sprengsatz ist schon vorhanden, sie legen nur die Lunte und zünden sie dann an.*"

"Das Wort Troll kommt aus dem Englischen und ist dort abgeleitet von der Tätigkeit des Trollens. Ein Troll ist also jemand der trollt, und engl. to troll bedeutet "mit der Schleppangel fischen", im übertragenen Sinne "jemanden ködern". Ein Internet-Troll ködert mit Themen, die Zwietracht säen, und wie ein Angler wird er den Ort wechseln, wenn niemand anbeißt."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Mai 2003)

Um mal wieder zum Wesentlichen zurückzukommen: hab ich schon erwähnt, daß ich verliebt bin ... seufz ...!!!


----------



## Graf Cannondale (23. Mai 2003)

Nenn mir eine Fahrradmarke die solch ein cooles Bike wie das "Bad Boy Jekyll" im Programm hat und Du hast gewonnen. 

Alles andere ist leider Einheitsbrei! Und nicht jeder kann sich (wie ihr) ein Fahrrad zusammenbauen. 

Gruß
Graf Cannondale


----------



## Graf Cannondale (23. Mai 2003)

Jaja.

Waren das noch Zeiten als ich mit meinem "Gary Fisher RS-1" durch die Weiten doitscher Wälder gebraust bin! Und dann anschließend diese geilen Gangbangparties......

Jetzt muß ich mich hier von Teenies beschimpfen lassen. 

Graf Cannondale


----------



## phatlizard (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *Jetzt muß ich mich hier von Teenies beschimpfen lassen.
> *



"If you can't Run with the Big Dogs - Stay on the Porch!"

Gangbangparties? Das würde ja bedeuten, Du hattest schon mal Sex - und das glaub ich einfach nicht! Du verwechselst das bestimmt mit den CD-Chain-Gang-Parties! Da gibt es aber nur Dr. Pepper Soda und ganz wenig Frauen! Denn wir wissen ja alle, wer Bikes mit dickem Unterrohr fährt ... !

Teenies? Hier gibt es keine Teenies?

Wieoft musst Du eigentlich einen auf den Deckel kriegen, bis Du es einsiehst? Deine Standhaftigkeit hat schon was Bewundernswertes, das muss man Dir immerhin lassen!

Basti es ist mal wieder Zeit für einen Brummer von Dir - Deine sind nachhaltiger ... !

phaty
hat gerade richtig viel Spass


----------



## lebaron (23. Mai 2003)

teenies......ich seh hier keine.....

cd fahrer.......ich seh hier keine....

leute die ärger machen....... seh ich.......


leute die ärger machen.....ignorier ich.....

werbeagenturen brauch ich nicht.....

wer kennt cannondale......alle.....

wer will keins......fast alle........

und die die eines wollen.....die sollen MICH (und vielleicht auch andere) damit in ruhe lassen......

.....wir tuen es auch.....

wer will hier jemanden zwanghaft überzeugen?.......ich kenn da einen.....

wer hat gelernt-dass das nix bringt......ich kenn da 2.......

in diesem sinne


*BRUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM*


----------



## phatlizard (23. Mai 2003)

Seufz ...


----------



## Graf Cannondale (23. Mai 2003)

Wieso seufz?
Wer weiß wie die oben aussieht! 

Natürlich hatte ich schon Sex! Welch Frage! Hahaha!!

Quatsch! Ich will hier keinen überzeugen. Ich sagte doch schon das mir Cannondale egal ist. 
Außerdem; wer fängt denn immer an? Toll wie hier die Sachlagen verdreht werden! Das ist einfach nicht zu fassen....

Hmmm....
Scheiß Wetter draußen.......

Graf Cannondale


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Mai 2003)

Futter für den Troll...und Punkte für Koko's Konto:

Halt endlich die Fresse du Saftgesicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Weißt du, wie das nervt, wenn man von der Arbeit nach Hause kommt und dann dein Gelaber lesen muß! Und jetzt sag nicht, dass ich das doch nicht tun muß! Doch, muß ich...denn das hier ist ein Mountain-bike-Classic-Forum und hier kann ich entspannen und mir schöne Räder anschauen und mit Gleichgesinnten kontakt aufnehmen...und da gehörst du mit Sicherheit nicht dazu! Also troll dich wieder in dein Loch zurück...auch wenn du dir jetzt wahrscheinlich heimlich einen grinst...auch mir platzt irgendwann der Ar.sch!!!!!!

weshalb du pisseliger Querulant noch nicht gesperrt bist, weiß ich echt nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Schönen Gruß Koko

@staabi: Bevor du etwas löschst, nimm bitte kontakt zu mir auf. Bis jetzt haben wqir den Fertigmacher sauber gehalten...und das lassen wir uns nicht von irgendnem Lutscher kaputtmachen.

[email protected] Gräflein: GEH RADFAHREN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *...wer fängt denn immer an? Toll wie hier die Sachlagen verdreht werden! Das ist einfach nicht zu fassen....]*


*

Das kommt davon, wenn man sich auf einen Berg stellt, wo der Wind zu scharf bläst ... !
Wie ein berühmter Saarländer immer zu sagen pflegte: "Geh spielen - sei woanders dumm!"




Original geschrieben von Kokopelli 
Halt endlich die Fresse du Saftgesicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
... du pisseliger Querulant  

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Wahre Worte gelassen ausgesprochen ... ! Ich glaub im Kölner Raum ist das normaler Umgangston! Ich seh da keine Beleidigung!  

phaty
The peace tank!*


----------



## Graf Cannondale (23. Mai 2003)

Saftgesicht?? Was ist das denn für eine Wortschöpfung??

Jetzt hast mich beleidigt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> Saftgesicht?? Was ist das denn für eine Wortschöpfung??[/B]



Die einzige die man Dir anhängen kann ohne zensiert zu werden!
Eigentlich müsste es heissen ************* ***************!
Aber lassen wir das jetzt ...


----------



## ChBo (24. Mai 2003)

Da der Fertigmacher so eine Art "Unterhaltungsthread" ist, will ich doch einmal kurz auf die *Pfui* Bilder im Trail - Forum hinweisen.

Natuerlich nur zu wissenschaftlich / abneigender Forschung.

  manchmal sind zu viele "witzige" einfach nicht gut .....


Schönes Wochenende......


----------



## roesli (24. Mai 2003)

...entspannt mal kräftig!

Einer braucht da seine Bühne und ihr seid im dankbares Publikum.... - lasst mal luft ab und tut mal wieder, was schon am Anfang der Bikebewegung das Beste war:


----------



## phatlizard (24. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *... lasst mal luft ab und tut mal wieder, was schon am Anfang der Bikebewegung das Beste war: *



Kiffen???


----------



## Lowrider (24. Mai 2003)

Sex, Drugs and MTB ????

happy drift
Lowrider


----------



## andy1 (24. Mai 2003)

Sex, Drugs und Weiber...


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Mai 2003)

... sex hat NIX mit weiber zu tun  hab ich da was verpasst 


... die enkelgeneration hat probleme!  die müssen heute KIKA  gucken 

langeshüpfenaufdemhinterradtötetscheinbarhirnzellen
flo


----------



## phatlizard (24. Mai 2003)

Der Kinderkanal, ääääähmmm ich meine das Trial-Forum sind aber wirklich ein wahres Schätzkästchen .... was man da an Postings findet, da könnte man schon einige gute Gründe finden, sich selbst sterilisieren zu lassen ...!
Stell Dir mal vor Andy D: in 12 Jahren fährt Deine Tochter mit ihrem YETI rum und ihr erster Freund sagt: "cool damit muss ich mal vom Stromhäuschen droppen ...!" - sofort erschiessen!

*ZITAT:* 

mensch hab ich ein Pech,

heute ein paar mal von einem Stromhäuschen gedropt, bricht mir voll des Tretlager ab, ich hau mir voll die Eier an und da bin ich nur noch rumgehopst vor Schmerzen. Naja, nochmal gutgegangen. Morgen mach ich mir nen neues Lager rein.
Ich versuchs mal mit Schimano XT. Soll angeblich was aushalten.
War mein erster Tretlagerschaden.

Wie siehts bei euch aus? auch schon mal nen Tretlager gekracht?
und, was habt ihr für Tretlager drin?

PS: Ich hab das ganze noch auf Video!

bis dann
MRT.


----------



## phatlizard (24. Mai 2003)

... make my day!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (24. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... make my day!
> 
> *



Das ist nicht witzig!!!

...obwohl....na gut, ich geb's zu...ich hab gegrinst 

Gruß Koko*Katzenversteher*


----------



## peppaman (24. Mai 2003)

hab grade ein paar MbA´s von 1992 vor´m Scanner liegen.

Check this out  

AAaaaaaaH Yeaaah


----------



## peppaman (24. Mai 2003)

oohh ja 

I can feel it


tut tut tuuuut


----------



## Marcus (24. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... make my day!
> *



... was natuerlich Stilbruch (oder wahlweise auch Blasphemie) ist, weil der Spruch zu einer .44 Magum gehoert (und nicht zu so einem halbautomatischen Schnickschnack), wie tuerkisfarbene Anbauteile an falschen Yetis zu Koko.

Gruesse, Magnum-Ali


----------



## phatlizard (24. Mai 2003)

Na Rikky, um Dich glücklich zu machen, pack ich doch sogar die Magnum-Kiste auf ...

Besser?


----------



## Deleted 3968 (24. Mai 2003)

rappelts ja mal wieder!
@all: Der gute Graf ist so ähnlich wie ein Dauerabo der TAZ, das man nicht mehr kündigen kann. So ein geseier immer!

@Koko:  

@phatty: ich für meinen Teil liebe Judith von "Wir sind Helden". Der Hammer, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _*@phatty: ich für meinen Teil liebe Judith von "Wir sind Helden". Der Hammer, oder? *



Aber 100%ig ... !


----------



## whoa (24. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *mensch hab ich ein Pech,
> 
> heute ein paar mal von einem Stromhäuschen gedropt, bricht mir voll des Tretlager ab, ich hau mir voll die Eier an und da bin ich nur noch rumgehopst vor Schmerzen. Naja, nochmal gutgegangen. Morgen mach ich mir nen neues Lager rein.
> ...


  




> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Stell Dir mal vor Andy D: in 12 Jahren fährt Deine Tochter mit ihrem YETI rum und ihr erster Freund sagt: "cool damit muss ich mal vom Stromhäuschen droppen ...!" - sofort erschiessen!*


  

verdammt ick kann nich mehr.. 
..schnell ein atemgerät..


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Mai 2003)

BÄH!

also jungens...die sind doch nu wirklich aus wie eine aus der Hafenstrasse 

Andererseits hat das den riesenvorteil, dass wir uns was Frauen angeht wohl nie in die Quere kommen werden

@chemie ali aka N8schicht-Poger: Wer Bunnies auf dem unterrohr von so nem Pseudo-kantenklatscher spazieren fährt sollte sich nicht zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen...und wer rote Bremsen hat erst Recht nicht

gruß koko


----------



## Deleted 3968 (24. Mai 2003)

@Phatty: Yes Baby, gib´s mir! (Was auch immer...?!)
@Koko: Die gibt es auch in anderen Klamotten. Alter Malle-Weiber-Vernascher!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (24. Mai 2003)

ch geh jetzt los und geb mir die Turntabelrocker im "Karma"-Club.
Tschüüs!


----------



## lebaron (24. Mai 2003)

......auch wenn ide schnalle hart an der zensurgrenze is denke ich.....aber egal....



SOWAS is ne geile alte....so muss dat aussehen


----------



## Graf Cannondale (24. Mai 2003)

Hey das hier ist ein Mountainbikeforum und laber laber!

Das mußte ich mir erst letztens anhören. Ich würde mal gerne wissen was diese Damen mit Classic-Bikes zu tun haben!

Ihr Brüder scheint mordsmäßige sexuelle Frustrationen zu haben! Anders kann ich mir diese Bildchen nicht erklären. Ich würde es mal mit poppen oder ähnlichem versuchen! Es muß ja nicht immer gleich eine Frau sein!!!

Graf Cannondale


----------



## lebaron (24. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *Ihr Brüder scheint mordsmäßige sexuelle Frustrationen zu haben!  *



STIMMT...haben wir.......

und ist das dein problem?


NEIN IST ES NICHT......also geh nach hause


----------



## phatlizard (24. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *Hey das hier ist ein Mountainbikeforum und laber laber!
> 
> Das mußte ich mir erst letztens anhören. Ich würde mal gerne wissen was diese Damen mit Classic-Bikes zu tun haben!
> *



Nicht viel - aber immer noch mehr als Du ... ! Zumindest ist die Form klassisch - 

Und da ja so ziemlich jedes Posting von Dir nachträglich nochmal verändert wird - wahrscheinlich um die völlig unbrauchbaren Passagen rauszunehmen und nur noch die überflüssigen drinzulassen  - hier noch ein kleiner Tipp: mach Dir doch vorher ein paar Notzien, das hilft, dann wird auch das arme kleine Köpfchen nicht so mit Denken überfordert!
Dann bleibt irgendwann vielleicht mal soviel Gehirnkapazität übrig, die - sparsam eingesetzt - Dir erlaubt einzugestehen, daß Du hier keinen Blumentopf gewinnen kannst!

Ohne Dich wäre das Leben zwar nur halb so schön - aber wir werden es verkraften ... !

phaty

P.S.: Jetzt mal ehrlich Leute - wundert sich noch jemand über CD-Tossing?


----------



## lebaron (24. Mai 2003)

mensch phaty


dat isja dat ding ueberhaupt dat ick auf die yettel noch nich selber gekommen bin, mensch wie geil, endlich vergess ich nix mehr

JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (24. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Na Rikky, um Dich glücklich zu machen, pack ich doch sogar die Magnum-Kiste auf ...
> 
> Besser? *



Aber hallo! *sabberwegwisch*

Gruesse, Smith & Wesson-Ali

now listening to: *Fabulous Disaster - Bi Polar*


----------



## phatlizard (24. Mai 2003)

Ritchey WCS Stem & Bar
Chris King headset
Truvativ elita cranks 175
Race Face signature xs bb
Time Atac Carbon
Chris King ss hubs/WTB Speemaster 
U.S.E. carbon seatpost
Paul Cantis
Vicious Cycles Fork


----------



## Steinhummer (25. Mai 2003)

Moin!

Ist ja echt was los hier!  Ums mal mit den Worten eines von mir geschätzten Literaten zu sagen: "Graf(f), du Frotter..." Nee im Ernst, mach dich mal locker!

Phaty, du hast mal irgendwann einen herzhaft gähnenden Mann gepostet, gemalt im Lichtenstein-Stil. Denke, der bringts auf den Punkt 

Steinhummer (listening to Cash at San Quentin beim letzten Bier des Tages)


----------



## phatlizard (25. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> Phaty, du hast mal irgendwann einen herzhaft gähnenden Mann gepostet, gemalt im Lichtenstein-Stil. Denke, der bringts auf den Punkt
> /B]*


*

Den gibt es leider nicht mehr online ...






So ich fahr jetzt mal zum World Cup nach St. Wendel! Der Arzt hat mir "spazierengehen" verordnet ... dann kann ich mir auch gleich ein paar Räder anschauen gehen ...!
Sonst niemand dort ... ?

phaty*


----------



## Deleted 3968 (25. Mai 2003)

natürlich gerne gekommen! Binn aber in Freiburg 
Sag schöne Grüße!


----------



## Steinhummer (25. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Den gibt es leider nicht mehr online ...
> ...



Der gähnt nicht, der schreit, aber das triffts ja auch irgendwie..  Schreiende Mäxe hab ich aber selbst genug.

Mal ne Frage: Mavic X517 und Magura HS - gibt es da einen besonders empfehlenswerten Belag? Die Bremsleistung der schwarzen Beläge ist nicht sooo prickelnd.
Ach ja, und falls noch jemand Brakebooster aus Alu oder Carbon für die HS abzugeben hat, wär ich interessiert.

Steinhummer (sicknass von der Tour zurück und jetzt bei Dornfelder Laurent de Wilde hörend)


----------



## phatlizard (25. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Der gähnt nicht, der schreit, aber das triffts ja auch irgendwie..  Schreiende Mäxe hab ich aber selbst genug. *



Also komm, weinen sieht anders aus - oder?






phaty
Der sich gerade fragt, ob man den MTB-Weltcup nicht doch besser mit dem Rennrad fahren sollte!


----------



## roesli (25. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> .
> ...



..entweder du wechselst auf Magura's originale Green Frog Beläge, welche für Nässe & Schlamm gedacht sind, oder Du sparst viel Geld und besorgst Dir die schwarzen Magura-Gummis von Aztec/Madison - ich fahr diese auf meinem Alltagsrad und hab eine deutliche höhere Bremsleistung seither - Die Bremse saug sich förmlich fest an der Felge

Nebenbei:  SAUWETTER!


----------



## Thomas (25. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> So ich fahr jetzt mal zum World Cup nach St. Wendel! Der Arzt hat mir "spazierengehen" verordnet ... dann kann ich mir auch gleich ein paar Räder anschauen gehen ...!
> Sonst niemand dort ... ?
> ...



Ich war samt Frau, Kindern und Hund dort - habe Dich wohl bei den 24995 anderen Besuchern glatt übersehen... (Fotos von dort: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=540&thumb=1)
Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (25. Mai 2003)

Tja Thomas beim Zielfoto zwei Meter nach rechts und mein Astralkörper wäre im Bild gewesen!

Ich möcht an dieser Stelle noch meine unverholene Freude zum Ausdruck bringen, daß Christoph Sauser auf CANNONDALE!!!! gewonnen hat und nicht Lado "ich-hab-beim-Rennen-eine-Freisprecheinrichtung-im-Ohr" Fumic auf T-Mobile! 
Er wurde aus unserem Fan-Block (incl. drei IBC-Members) auch entsprechend "gewürdigt" ... !
Sozusagen "Fertigmacher Live vor Ort"

Ach ja eine kleine interessante Geschichte am Rande! Teams, die sich nicht bei der UCI "angemeldet" haben (das kostet Geld!) dürfen während dem Rennen nicht vom Sprecher genannt werden! "Da kommt die Fahrerin in dem goldenen Trikot, ich darf den Sponsor nicht nennen ...!" 

Kein BDR kein UCI wir fahr'n viel besser ohne die ... !

phaty


----------



## Thomas (25. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Tja Thomas beim Zielfoto zwei Meter nach rechts und mein Astralkörper wäre im Bild gewesen!
> *



Dann bist Du sicher hier drauf: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=5325&size=big&papass=&sort=1&thecat=


----------



## phatlizard (25. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas _
> *
> 
> Dann bist Du sicher hier drauf: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=5325&size=big&papass=&sort=1&thecat= *



Tja da hab ich mich wohl verschätzt - ich stand am Ende der Weitsprunggrube ... also fehlen da wohl noch ein paar Meter ... die böse böse Perspektive! Du hattest aber immerhin das Glück, daß von Deinem Platz aus der knallige Animateur auf der Bühne nicht zu sehen war!
Ich fand das klasse, wie der Vize-Direktor der Tour De France auf dem VIP-Truck zu den Klängen von AC/DC mitgeschunkelt hat ... 

"THUNDERSTRUCK!" ...

phaty
for those about to bike - we salut you!


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *
> 
> ..entweder du wechselst auf Magura's originale Green Frog Beläge, welche für Nässe & Schlamm gedacht sind, oder Du sparst viel Geld und besorgst Dir die schwarzen Magura-Gummis von Aztec/Madison - ich fahr diese auf meinem Alltagsrad und hab eine deutliche höhere Bremsleistung seither - Die Bremse saug sich förmlich fest an der Felge
> ...



Geld sparen ist imer gut! Also Aztec/Madison - danke für den Tipp. Denn bei den originalen schwarzen Belägen bremst man sich auf langen Downhills echt nen Krampf in die Hände 

Steinhummer


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Mai 2003)

Und um der von Graff geforderten Forumsdisziplin Genüge zu tun, zur Abwechslung noch mal ein Pony (Sorry, Baron, Asche auf mein Haupt, falls das Rad auf Seite 273 schon mal aufgetaucht sein sollte)

Steinhummer


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Mai 2003)

...kleine Aufheiterung bei dem Schei$$-Wetter grad noch ne Lago-Impression hinterher...

Steinhummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (26. Mai 2003)

Wieso schei$$ Wetter, in Bonn blauer Himmel und sonnenschein  

Hachja hier im Rheinland ist es schön

Jan


----------



## yo gomez (26. Mai 2003)

Selbst in Hamburg (!!!) scheint die Sonne... 

...Und das will was heißen!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *...kleine Aufheiterung bei dem Schei$$-Wetter grad noch ne Lago-Impression hinterher...
> 
> Steinhummer *



Was ist denn das für ein abgefahrenes Auto im Hintergrund? Sowas kenn ich doch sonst nur von schwedischen Bauernhöfen ... 

phaty
Saarland - bedeckt aber noch trocken!


----------



## andy1 (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Graf Cannondale _
> *Hey das hier ist ein Mountainbikeforum und laber laber!
> 
> Das mußte ich mir erst letztens anhören. Ich würde mal gerne wissen was diese Damen mit Classic-Bikes zu tun haben!
> ...



Hey, wenns die Frauen net gäb wär das Leben doch langweilig.
Und wenns die Bildchen von ein paar netten Mäusen hier net gäb dann wär der Fertigmacher eben auch net der Fertigmacher.

ähhhh, wie jetzt ? Poppen ? Ja, net schlecht ! Aber nicht gleich ne Frau ? Mal ne Anmerkung: Wir sind ja keine Schwulis... 
denk ich mal jetzt einfach so für den Großteil der Jungs hier...(ausser daß wir vielleicht als Schaltungs-Schwuchteln durchgehen für die Zunft der Singlespeeder  )


----------



## Kokopelli (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Wieso schei$$ Wetter, in Bonn blauer Himmel und sonnenschein
> 
> Hachja hier im Rheinland ist es schön
> ...




EBEN!!!!

Und weil dem So ist, hat der koko aus dem koko eben nen triple-Speeder gebastelt(34:16) und ist mal seine Hausrunde gefahren....puh...war irgendwie anstrengender als mit dem Multispeeder. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich bis jetzt immer nur betrunken SS gefahren bin

Gruß Koko*muß in die Uni*


----------



## phatlizard (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *...ausser daß wir vielleicht als Schaltungs-Schwuchteln durchgehen für die Zunft der Singlespeeder *



Stimmt!

phaty
Saarland - where men are men and sheep are scared!


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Was ist denn das für ein abgefahrenes Auto im Hintergrund? Sowas kenn ich doch sonst nur von schwedischen Bauernhöfen ...
> ...



Eigentlich müsstest du das Auto eher aus deiner Heimat kennen als von schwedischen Bauernhöfen - isn Peugeot .

@ Koko: Ach, mal schnell die Hausrunde gedreht montagvormittags?! Mann, Student müsst man (mal wieder) sein...  Meine 1,5 Sylvester Erdkunde am Geogr. Institut haben sich auch überwiegend in der Eifel abgespielt - habe die topographischen Besonderheiten der Eifel in Ein-Mann-Exkursionen per Motorrad untersucht 

Steinhummer (schwül % diesig in Rheinhessen)


----------



## Kokopelli (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> @ Koko: Ach, mal schnell die Hausrunde gedreht montagvormittags?! Mann, Student müsst man (mal wieder) sein...  Meine 1,5 Sylvester Erdkunde am Geogr. Institut haben sich auch überwiegend in der Eifel abgespielt - habe die topographischen Besonderheiten der Eifel in Ein-Mann-Exkursionen per Motorrad untersucht
> *



Das radeln brauchrte ich zur Motivation...dafür sitze ich aber auch gleich bis 19.30h im kurs und danach muß ich noch den morgigen Tag vorbereiten.

Jura ist halt kein Geographie...die paar Vulkane kann ja jeder auswendig lernen @phaty: Merkst du was, da haben wir doch eben noch drüber gesprochen...

gruß Koko


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Jura ist halt kein Geographie...die paar Vulkane kann ja jeder auswendig lernen @phaty: Merkst du was, da haben wir doch eben noch drüber gesprochen...
> 
> gruß Koko *



Welche Vulkane?   Bin schon über die Rheinterasse gestolpert 

Steinhummer

PS: Bist du in Sachen Fernabsatzgesetz fit?


----------



## phatlizard (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Jura ist halt kein Geographie...die paar Vulkane kann ja jeder auswendig lernen @phaty: Merkst du was, da haben wir doch eben noch drüber gesprochen...
> *



Ja ich pack mich gerade weg ...  

Aber als Geographie-Student steht einem wenigstens die Welt offen ... da kann man alles möglich mit werden aber Jura, da wird man ja mit Ansage ein schlechter Mensch!!!

phaty
hat heute auch schon mit dem Anwalt telefoniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (26. Mai 2003)

Ich hätt da mal ne Frage:

Is Salsa eigentlich (noch) in "Privatbesitz" oder gehört der Laden inzwischen zu einem Multi?

Doc*weissnichtalles*Snyder


----------



## phatlizard (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Ich hätt da mal ne Frage:
> 
> Is Salsa eigentlich (noch) in "Privatbesitz" oder gehört der Laden inzwischen zu einem Multi?
> ...



Leider Multi - aber eigentlich sind die ganz okay! QBP!
Da kommt auch Surly her!

phaty


----------



## cdeger (26. Mai 2003)

Das ist doch die Ami-Bude, die in Taiwan zusammen gebrutzelte Machwerke einfachster mechanischer Bauart für horrende Preise unters Kult-gläubige Volk bringt  


darmstadt!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *Das ist doch die Ami-Bude, die in Taiwan zusammen gebrutzelte Machwerke einfachster mechanischer Bauart für horrende Preise unters Kult-gläubige Volk bringt
> 
> 
> darmstadt! *



Stimmt - genau wie 90% der übrigen Bike-Industrie - aber immerhin machen die es mit SPASS!
Und 29-Zoll-Singlespeeder das zeigt immerhin MUT! Und wer hat den heute noch ...?

phaty
THETFORD!!!!


----------



## Cycleshark (26. Mai 2003)

hmm...aus taiwan...sollten die nicht bald sarsly heissen..?


----------



## ibislover (26. Mai 2003)

/phil


----------



## phatlizard (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Phil Du alter Pornograf - ich denke wir sollten uns hier mal einen Strafen-Katalog für Postings in der Qualität ausdenken - es gibt Grenzen!!!

phaty


----------



## rob (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Aber als Geographie-Student steht einem wenigstens die Welt offen *


----------



## raymund (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

sollte man nicht mal ein paar Nutzungshinweise für den Fertigmacher aufstellen?
Meine Vorschläge wären da:

1. Fenster maximieren
2. Monitor nicht unter 21"
3. Tastaturabdeckung verwenden
.
.
.
.
.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *Hallo,
> 
> sollte man nicht mal ein paar Nutzungshinweise für den Fertigmacher aufstellen?
> ...



Na das wurde doch schon vor Monaten festgelegt! Hast Du das Rundschreiben nicht bekommen??

Da muss ich doch gleich mal mein Sekretariat zusammenfalten!!
"Böses, böses Mädchen ... !"






phaty
Fertigmacher Headquater


----------



## ibislover (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Phil Du alter Pornograf - ich denke wir sollten uns hier mal einen Strafen-Katalog für Postings in der Qualität ausdenken - es gibt Grenzen!!!
> ...



   

ich finde ja eher die soko sollte die besitzer solcher bikes ausfindig machen und diese mit einer strafe belegen!  

ich dachte der fertigmacher war mal für bikes solcher "art" gedacht!?  


gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> ich dachte der fertigmacher war mal für bikes solcher "art" gedacht!?
> *



Ja aber von einem Freund des Hauses, wie Dir, erwartet man doch nicht solche Tiefschläge um Mitternacht! Also ich hab noch nie ein Cannondale gesehen, daß so zugerichtet war! Bedeutet das etwa, daß die Newschool-Yetis die wahren Opel-Fahrer der MTB-Welt sind???

Ich bin ratlos

phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Aber als Geographie-Student steht einem wenigstens die Welt offen ...  *



Nee is klar - die große interessante Welt der Sedimentablagerungen des Pleistozäns an der Rheinterrasse* im Bonner Norden bei den Kappesbauern... Das war zuviel weite Welt auf einen Schlag für mich! 

Und noch wat zum träumen...

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Nee is klar - die große interessante Welt der Sedimentablagerungen des Pleistozäns an der Rheinterrasse* im Bonner Norden bei den Kappesbauern... Das war zuviel weite Welt auf einen Schlag für mich!
> *



Hast dann doch lieber gleich den Taxi-Schein gemacht ... war auch besser so!


----------



## ibislover (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ja aber von einem Freund des Hauses, wie Dir, erwartet man doch nicht solche Tiefschläge um Mitternacht! Also ich hab noch nie ein Cannondale gesehen, daß so zugerichtet war! Bedeutet das etwa, daß die Newschool-Yetis die wahren Opel-Fahrer der MTB-Welt sind???
> ...



der ein postet chicas, der andere "kotz-bikes"! 

hmmm....
das nächste hat zwar ne eigenwillige farbkombo, aber irgendwie sieht es schon fast wieder gut aus, naja wenn man zumindest die blauen parts gegen schwarze tauschen würde!  

ich hätte es beinahe mal gekauft....








gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (27. Mai 2003)

alter, der klemmt dir deine eier ab. holy shit!

Gruesse, Urologen-Ali

now listening to: *15 Minutes Late - Grey*


----------



## phatlizard (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> ich hätte es beinahe mal gekauft....
> *



*Das* sagt ja wohl alles! Immerhin hätte Koko Dir die Sattelstütze und die Blätter abgekauft
Aber die Rahmen-Farb-Kombi ist eigentlich recht ansehnlich!

phaty


----------



## realbiker (27. Mai 2003)

Was sagt ihr zu meinem neuen Bike ... ´97er Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo - aus Stahl (triple butted True Temper)!!!  
Kann mir jemand was zu True Temper sagen (Qualität, ..)?

Derzeit noch im Umbau aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher was ich alles raufgeben soll!


----------



## ibislover (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das sagt ja wohl alles!  *



explain why!


nochnichtsofitheutemorgen,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> explain why!
> ...



Och Phil, armer schwarzer Kater ... 
Ich zieh Dich doch nur ein bisschen auf, bis Du wach bist!

phaty


----------



## raymund (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> der ein postet chicas, der andere "kotz-bikes"!
> ...



Ist schon komisch, bei den Amis muss immer eine Statussymbol im Hintergrund stehen.
In dem Zusammenhang: hat jemand ein Bild von den Goldbarrenpaletten in Fort Knox?

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## ibislover (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Och Phil, armer schwarzer Kater ...
> ...



MIAU! 

gruss,
phil


----------



## Marcus (27. Mai 2003)

wat, die karre ein statussymbol? in montana oder wo 

Gruesse, Marcus

now listening to: *Blood For Blood - Die Laughing*


----------



## phatlizard (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *Ist schon komisch, bei den Amis muss immer eine Statussymbol im Hintergrund stehen.
> In dem Zusammenhang: hat jemand ein Bild von den Goldbarrenpaletten in Fort Knox?
> *



Ein anständiges Amerikanisches Bike-Foto wird entweder vor dem Garagentor gemacht oder vor einem unglaublich hässlichen Wohnzimmer-Sofa! 
Engländer platzieren gerne die Titten der Freundin mit ins Bild und Deutsche Bike-Fotos werden gerne auf Terrassen gemacht - inclusive Terracotta Blumenkübel!

phaty


----------



## ibislover (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> .... Deutsche Bike-Fotos werden gerne auf Terrassen gemacht - inclusive Terracotta Blumenkübel!
> ...




das nächste mal bekommst du dein bettlaken im hintergrund!  

bekennenderterracottamitinsbildnehmer,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> * Ja aber von einem Freund des Hauses, wie Dir, erwartet man doch nicht solche Tiefschläge um Mitternacht! Also ich hab noch nie ein Cannondale gesehen, daß so zugerichtet war! Bedeutet das etwa, daß die Newschool-Yetis die wahren Opel-Fahrer der MTB-Welt sind???*



es gibt ja immerhin noch die genfer konvention. 

wenn's zu grausam wird, schaltet sich amnesty international ein, also aufpassen!


----------



## peppaman (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *wat, die karre ein statussymbol? in montana oder wo
> 
> Gruesse, Marcus
> ...




nee bei mir in KÖLN KALK!!


----------



## peppaman (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> und Deutsche Bike-Fotos werden gerne auf Terrassen gemacht - inclusive Terracotta Blumenkübel!
> 
> phaty *



meine Rede 


mein Kona ist jetzt blau und von 2003 (weil sich beim alten die Flaschenhalterschraubeneinsätzte verabschiedet haben)  . 

ergo:
Bald gibt´s wieder frische Terassenbilder 


gruß
peppaman

dernichtmitnachenglandkommtwegenlernereiabernachdarmstadt!!


----------



## phatlizard (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> 
> 
> nee bei mir in KÖLN KALK!! *



Ich dachte, da hätten sie schon jede Garage zur Kebap-Bude umgebaut? Guckst Du ...?


----------



## peppaman (27. Mai 2003)

und dann pro Häuserblock ein bis zwei Döner-Clans....da braucht man dann schon mal ein paar Statussymbole..


----------



## DocSnyder (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> Ist schon komisch, bei den Amis muss immer eine Statussymbol im Hintergrund stehen.
> *



Zu ner Zulassung mit Nummernschild scheints dann aber wohl nicht mehr gereicht zu haben.


DocSnyder
*derjedenTaganhandseinerMailboxmitbekommtdasAmerikaziemlichamabkackenist* -> DEBT FREE IN 5 MINUTES!


----------



## ibislover (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Zu ner Zulassung mit Nummernschild scheints dann aber wohl nicht mehr gereicht zu haben.
> ...



haben die nicht oft nur hinten ein nummernschild!?  

gruss,
phil


----------



## DocSnyder (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ein anständiges Amerikanisches Bike-Foto wird entweder vor dem Garagentor gemacht oder vor einem unglaublich hässlichen Wohnzimmer-Sofa!
> ...



Wohl war. 
Letztens hat sich ein Bekannter von mir auch dazu hinreissen lassen, sein Rad vor seiner neugebauten Garage abzulichten.
Habe ihm dann vorgehalten Ämerikän Stail zu foddographieren.
Mildernd war nur der Umstand, dass das Tor türkis-blau getüncht war.

DocSnyder
*mitHolzgaragentor*


----------



## DocSnyder (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> haben die nicht oft nur hinten ein nummernschild!?
> ...



Ehrlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> haben die nicht oft nur hinten ein nummernschild!?
> ...



Stimmt - ein feuchter Traum für GTi-Tuner! Nummernschild muss nur hinten! Aber wenn man eins hat wie: IMA5TUD ... dann macht man es auch mal gerne vorne hin!

phaty
I'm a stud!


----------



## phatlizard (27. Mai 2003)




----------



## joe yeti (27. Mai 2003)

what is dat füe ein avitar


----------



## phatlizard (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *what is dat füe ein avitar *



Tja Joe ... Du hast eben wieder nix mitgekriegt!
Was soll ich sagen - Traumfrau!


----------



## DocSnyder (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Tja Joe ... Du hast eben wieder nix mitgekriegt!
> Was soll ich sagen - Traumfrau! *



Genau so stell ich mir tatu in 15 Jahren vor...


----------



## phatlizard (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Genau so stell ich mir tatu in 15 Jahren vor... *



Also Schneiderlein - du solltest doch schon gelernt haben, daß es höchst gefährlich ist Mädels zu dissen, auf die ich stehe ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Also Schneiderlein - du solltest doch schon gelernt haben, daß es höchst gefährlich ist Mädels zu dissen, auf die ich stehe ... !  *



Ich weiss. 

DocSnyder
now a.k.a "das tapfere Schneiderlein"


----------



## phatlizard (27. Mai 2003)

Und jetzt mal eine Mountain-Bikerin ... !!!

Susanne Haywood TREK Volkswagen aus Arizona! Eine Freundin von Rudy!


----------



## lebaron (27. Mai 2003)

.........ich sonst platze

männers hier gibbet dat neue metallica video, welches seit knapp 30 minuten auf mtv premieremäßig zusehen sein soll. aber wie sie sehen sehen sie nichts....

...da ja aber der basti an sämtlich metallcia-fan-newsletter angeknöpert is hat er soeben den link bekommen wo es das vid zu sehen gibt....hab dat dingen jetzt schon mindestens 333333333millionen mal geshen....

ich kann nicht beschreiben was grade in meinem kleinen kranken metallerhirn abgeht, irgendwas zwischen schizophrenie, entrüsung, freude, vorfreude, orgasmischer ausartung...ach was weis ich totale konfusitdingsbums....

ich kann und will nciht mehr länger warten noch 14 tage bis es das album in dt. gibt... 11 tage bis zum konzert ich halt es nimmer aus, gestern die dvd premiere in berlin...wer war nicht da..genau ICH....die doofen karten gab es nur zu gewinnen....naja was soll ich sagen ich war grade kalt duschen und langsam wird die welt schön.....


----------



## lebaron (27. Mai 2003)

mist vor lauter aufregung den link vergessen

http://reservoirgore.free.fr/Metallica-St._Anger-cuzz-ATM.mpg


----------



## Marcus (27. Mai 2003)

Basti: Erst an den Link denken, dann posten 

Sag mal Dicker, ist das dein Koeter?

Gruesse, Marcus

now listening to: *Rise Against - Black Masks & Gasoline*


----------



## DocSnyder (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Und jetzt mal eine Mountain-Bikerin ... !!!
> 
> Susanne Haywood TREK Volkswagen aus Arizona! Eine Freundin von Rudy! *



Ist die Hundeleine selbst geklöppelt?


----------



## phatlizard (27. Mai 2003)

@Basti; Metallica? Ach die Backstreetboys für Harley-fahrende Zahnärzte!

@Rikman: das ist nicht mein Köter, daß ist "GSH Springset Your Honor" meine Beste!
wie Du siehst, damit kriegste alle Mädels aufs Bild ... "ooooooooch wie süüüüüüüssssss!"


----------



## Marcus (27. Mai 2003)

Denk dir das Salsa weg und dann hast meine SS-Karre am Samstag beim Marathon...

M.


----------



## phatlizard (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Ist die Hundeleine selbst geklöppelt? *



Mundgehäkelt!


----------



## DocSnyder (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *@Basti; Metallica? Ach die Backstreetboys für Harley-fahrende Zahnärzte!*


*

Wie alt sind die eigentlich inzwischen?!
Die müssten doch langsam schon in Corrosionica umfirmen? 






@phaty: für was steht das GSH vor "Sprengsatz Euer Ehren"?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *http://reservoirgore.free.fr/Metallica-St._Anger-cuzz-ATM.mpg *


naja, geht ja so der song. hamse musikalisch nen bissel bei system of a down geklaut...


----------



## Marcus (28. Mai 2003)

rob du ferkelwemser, du sollst arbeiten und nicht rumsurfen!

Gruesse, Stasi-Ali


----------



## rob (28. Mai 2003)

wenn ich hier mal den vorteil von nem pc der auch videos abspielen kann, ausnutzen kann...


is sowieso nen drecks fake hier, aber weisste ja


----------



## phatlizard (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> @phaty: für was steht das GSH vor "Sprengsatz Euer Ehren"? *



GSH = Gordon Setter Hündin
Ich wollte nur einen auf dicke Hose machen und den Namen korrekt so wiedergeben, wie er in den Papieren steht, da Rik ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken das Wort "Köter" benutzt hat ... !
Wäre ungefähr so, als würde ich FabD als "Girlie-Band" bezeichnen - gelle Rikky??? ... die kleinen geilen Schnitten ...!

phaty
PvD
Trifft am Samstag Lynda!!!


----------



## peppaman (28. Mai 2003)

haaach immer diese leckeren Salsa-Bilder vom phaty.

da muß ich immer wehmütig an vor-2-Jahren denken. Warum musste meines auch so sch****e verarbeitet sein 

naja, die Konas rocken wie Sau... 

dafür hier noch e´floddes dschällibiiensche aus einer MbA-Abo-Anzeige von 1992:


----------



## DocSnyder (28. Mai 2003)

Meine Bandscheiben...


----------



## ibislover (28. Mai 2003)

deine pics, wie auch die letzten yeti scans, sind a bissl dunkel.
vielleicht mal was dran drehen! 

gruss,
phil


----------



## ibislover (28. Mai 2003)

doppelt...


----------



## peppaman (28. Mai 2003)

war mir auch aufgefallen.

hab sie alle direkt vom scanner genommen und auf web-format verkleinert.

die ganzen aufhell-prozeduren waren mir too much.


vielleicht mach ich ja demnächst "peppaman´s new & improved light-gallery" auf 

stay tuned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wäre ungefähr so, als würde ich FabD als "Girlie-Band" bezeichnen - gelle Rikky???*


*

Traust du dich nicht!




			... die kleinen geilen Schnitten ...!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....







			Trifft am Samstag Lynda!!!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
...und ich muss mich mit einem Haufen langweiliger Typen im Harz rumschlagen 

Gruesse, Girlpunk-Ali


----------



## phatlizard (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> ...und ich muss mich mit einem Haufen langweiliger Typen im Harz rumschlagen
> ...



Außenposten Ost-Frankreich zu sein hat eben seine Vorzüge ... !
Losheim 14 Uhr, der Himmel ist blau, und Lynda lächelt!

phaty
PvD
Lesben-Punk Rules!


----------



## rotwilderer (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> In dem Zusammenhang: hat jemand ein Bild von den Goldbarrenpaletten in Fort Knox?
> *



Ein bißchen spät vielleicht, aber es gibt nur die da:

http://www.visualparadox.com/images/no-linking-allowed/bullion800.jpg

oder

http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/GRAPHICS/gold.jpg


----------



## raymund (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> *
> 
> Ein bißchen spät vielleicht, aber es gibt nur die da:
> ...



Oh, vielen Dank.
Mal sehen, ob ich ein Bild von meiner grünen Dose davorgebastelt bekomme.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Mai 2003)

Sooooooooo...es ist mal wieder Zeit:

Extra für Basti...und ein bissl auch für mich

koko proudly presents:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.et Jenniffa!


----------



## phatlizard (29. Mai 2003)

Ich glaub es ist an der Zeit, den Fertigmacher wieder mit sehr viel mehr Schwung zu versehen - das Classic-Forum verkommt gerade zu einem unglaublichen ebay-Ersatz!
Was da so alles in den Kellern rumliegt ...
Wann gibt es denn mal wieder einen echten Beitrag? Wer fährt denn Rennen mit dem alten Bock oder baut mal wieder was auf?
Andy1 wie geht es dem Brodie - Herr Deger was macht das Bat-Bike, Nils Dein Biertlaster??? 

Fragen über Fragen meine Herren ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (29. Mai 2003)

so nen pferdchen kriegt man hier immer nur ohne sattel zu sehen,
frei nach dem motto:

wer den größten ...sitz hat


----------



## phatlizard (29. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *so nen pferdchen kriegt man hier immer nur ohne sattel zu sehen,
> 
> *



Stimmt das Sahneteilchen hatten wir schon länger nicht mehr - ist aber doch schon eine gute Bekannte von uns ...


----------



## ibislover (29. Mai 2003)

sorry phaty, aber ich habe schon wieder ein furchtbares yeti gefunden!  







gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (29. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *sorry phaty, aber ich habe schon wieder ein furchtbares yeti gefunden!
> *



Ich hatte gerade angefangen Dich zu mögen Phil ... und dann sowas ... !!!

phaty
dassowaslegalseinkann?!?


----------



## ibislover (29. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich hatte gerade angefangen Dich zu mögen Phil ... und dann sowas ... !!!
> ...



wir machen das folgendermaßen:
als entschädigung und für zukünftige "würg-yetis" lass ich dir in darmstadt ein bierchen springen.

ich kann doch auch nix dafür das bikeparts in dieser art und weise missbraucht werden! 

gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (29. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *wir machen das folgendermaßen:
> als entschädigung und für zukünftige "würg-yetis" lass ich dir in darmstadt ein bierchen springen.
> *



Deal ... ! Und naja ich muss schon eingestehen, ohne Deine Netzhautverbrenner würde mir was fehlen!

Wer gerne was negatives über UCI-Rennen liest, sollte mal bei Singletrackworld.com vorbeischauen - Saint Wendy! Und schön runterscrollen, da ist ein Orginal-Bild aus dem Fertigmacher drin!

phaty


----------



## ibislover (29. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Und naja ich muss schon eingestehen, ohne Deine Netzhautverbrenner würde mir was fehlen!
> 
> phaty *



ich will dir ja eigentlich nur zeigen, das es noch vieeeeeeeeeeel schlimmere yetis wie mein lt gibt. das kam ja damals im fertigmacher gar nicht gut weg.
jetzt wo es alle parts schön schwarz waren, isses ja gebrochen und ich bekomme ums verrecken die hintaubauschwinge (unterer teil) nicht ab um es endlich schweißen zu lassen! **argh**  

gruss,
phil


----------



## Kokopelli (29. Mai 2003)

N'abend!
mann bin ich im Ar.sch! 40km und 760HM mit Martin M durchs Siebengebirge...mit dem Koko als Singlespeeder!!!

Wobei wir beim Thema wären: Das hier habe ich bei ebay USA gefunden...ein Kokopelli in den USA...in schwarz???Meines Wissens gab's die doch nur für Europa in gelb(da bin ich mir sehr sicher )und türkis...

Fragen über Fragen...die Frage ist übrigens ernst gemeint!!!

Ganz nebenbei..Jenny auf Sat 1!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (29. Mai 2003)

A propos häßliches Yeti...aber Hauptsache einen stylischen Ramones-Aufkleber

Gruß Koko


----------



## oldschooler (30. Mai 2003)

was ne rotzgurke....marzocchi un yeti is eh ne kombi die man durch geld allein net wieder gut machen kann, dazu der gelbe sattel....boahh wie ätzend

ich würde jetzt eigentlich gerne ein bild von nem principia rex posten, hab aber keine kamera

für alle die noch nen alptraum brauchen:

schwarzer rex rahmen übersät mit hellgelben(blasses gelb) aufklebern des händlers, die principia schriftzüge in rot/silber, dazu mintgrüne michelin auf sonnengelben rigida dp 18, titanfarbene flaschenhalter, champagner farbene time-pedale, dazu die krüppelgabel mit 11/8-11/4", syntace vorbau un nem hellblauen flite mít orangen kevlarecken!!!

absoluter krüppelrotz! auch wenns net classic is, aber rotz is rotz, egal ob classic oder net!

mfg thomas ,derstolzistsichandiesemtreatbeteiligtzuhaben

p.s. einer der schwächsten filme von jenny!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAlex (30. Mai 2003)

@oldscooler: ich hab auch keine Kamera. Ob das zum Wohl des restes der Welt beiträgt oder nicht, wird sich erweisen, wenn ich mir doch mal so ein Teil leiste.

@kokopelli: Jow, das selten hässliche yeti ist glaube ich schon zum zweiten Mal beim e zu bestaunen. Wo ist eigentlich das schwarze Kokopelli? Das ist ja gar nicht so übel und die Gabel sieht aus wie ne Judy FSX Carbon?


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Mai 2003)

Die Auktion fürs Kokopelli ist gestern mittag ausgelaufen. Ist für knapp 500 $ weg.
Mich beschäftigt die Frage aber wirklich...wo kommt das Teil her???

Gruß Koko


----------



## ibislover (30. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Mich beschäftigt die Frage aber wirklich...wo kommt das Teil her???
> 
> Gruß Koko *



das eine oder andere ist auch in den staaten geblieben.
ich habe mal von jemanden gelesen, der amerikaner war und sich das ding bei yeti quasi erbettelt hat.
vielleicht war das ding ja auch so einer, halt schwarz lackiert.
oder ein reimport und neu gepulvert!  

gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (30. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Mich beschäftigt die Frage aber wirklich...wo kommt das Teil her???*



Ach unser guter Koko immer noch Illusionen über die Bike-Branche ...
Na dann wollen wir mal schauen! Extra für Europa hergestellt ??.... ganz grosses Kino!
Ein US Yeti-Händer - der alleine mehr Räder abgenommen hat als GEKKO - hätte aber auch gerne so ein billigeres YETI im Laden stehen, ruft an und sagt: "Ich nehm 20 Stück - ich zahle bar!" - der Schneemensch am Telefon fragt: "Soll ich noch unsere Sekreätrin mitliefern???" ...
Also es ist durchaus möglich, daß einige Bikes in den US Handel gekommen sind, ohne daß das Modell in den USA beworben wurde!
"Exclusive-Verträge" mit US Firmen sind meist nicht Papier wert, auf das sie gepinselt wurden!

phaty


----------



## Hoerni (30. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> ...ein Kokopelli in den USA...in schwarz???Meines Wissens gab's die doch nur für Europa in gelb(da bin ich mir sehr sicher )und türkis...[/B]



Suoergo hatte Ende der 90er einen riesigen pulk von irgendwo aufgekauft und billig verramscht - hätte mir auch fast eins geholt - versand war aber sehr teuer... preis war glaube ich um die 700 - 800 DM und NUR in schwarz




> _
> Ganz nebenbei..Jenny auf Sat 1!
> [/B]_


_

mann die alte hat eine so abtörnende kiste ..._


----------



## phatlizard (30. Mai 2003)

Was soll man da noch sagen ... ! Noch 4 Jahre bis zur ersten Million ... !?


----------



## phatlizard (30. Mai 2003)

... leider viel schöner als ein Bontrager ... !


----------



## DocSnyder (30. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von oldschooler _
> *für alle die noch nen alptraum brauchen:
> 
> schwarzer rex rahmen übersät mit hellgelben(blasses gelb) aufklebern des händlers, die principia schriftzüge in rot/silber, dazu mintgrüne michelin auf sonnengelben rigida dp 18, titanfarbene flaschenhalter, champagner farbene time-pedale, dazu die krüppelgabel mit 11/8-11/4", syntace vorbau un nem hellblauen flite mít orangen kevlarecken!!!
> *



Falls Du doch noch nen Foddoapparat findest, unbedingt posten... !!!

Wieso 1 1/8" - 1 1/4"? Gabs Kommissar REX mit 1 1/4 Steuerrohren?


----------



## oldschooler (30. Mai 2003)

ich such mal en bild bei sportfotobank, da is der zugehörige fahrer dann aber mit drauf, allerdings mit neutralen schwarzen cosmos mit schwarzen gp 3000(allerdings auch hier wiedr ein optisches schmankerl, hinten ein reflex!!!  )

un 11/4-11/8, weil principia die ach so tolle ellipse project gabel mit passendem steuerrohr erfunden hat un das eierförmige innenlager

jetzt weiss ich warum ich mir einen rs6 gekauft hab, da kann ich wenigstens nen konventionellen king reinknallen

mfg thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (30. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von oldschooler _
> *
> un 11/4-11/8, weil principia die ach so tolle ellipse project gabel mit passendem steuerrohr erfunden hat un das eierförmige innenlager*



Ich sollte die Kataloge besser lesen. 
Als ob man das nicht auch in 1 1/8 hätte machen können...


----------



## DerAlex (30. Mai 2003)

Damit mal ein bisserl Fabe reinkommt:


----------



## ibislover (30. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Damit mal ein bisserl Fabe reinkommt: *



schicker hobel, was haste gezahlt!? 

gruss,
phil


----------



## ibislover (30. Mai 2003)

gruss,
phil


----------



## oldschooler (30. Mai 2003)

ich brauch dringend schlaf, mir gefällt sogar dieses CD! ermüdungserscheinungen,hoff ich

allerdings der sattel müsste gegen slr un der vorbau gegen danny's stem oder was ähnliches getauscht werden....

das is extrem geil!!!!

mfg thomas,dercdeigentlichgenausowiealleanderenhasst!


----------



## joe yeti (30. Mai 2003)

bringe das teil bitte nach da mit !

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (30. Mai 2003)

...nur damit keiner denkt, dass ich vielleicht schon tot bin oder mir vor aufregung die finger abgebissen haben...

nein basti lebt noch, hat den kopp voll und ist passiv beteiligt


aber eigentlich wolte ich die welt nur wissen lassen das es noch genau *7 tage 23 stunden und 20 minuten  * sind bis die hölle zu friert, basti plötzlich eine riesige rockermatte wächst und diese bis zum totalen haarausfall geschüttelt wird......


"....so let it be written, so let it be done...."






naja und wenn ich dann meine ausgefallenen haare gesammelt habe gehts ins bettchen 2tage schlafen und ab in den plattenladen und das hier gekauft

*ST. ANGER* 






und wenn dann auch diese "hürde" genommen ist, dann ja dann kann auch der basti sich wieder der bikewelt hingeben...kann auf phatys sticheleien und gotteslästerungen reagiereen, kann phil den arsch vesohlen für seine yetigschwüre, kann koko ärgern weil er immernoch keine blaue stütze hat, kann sich wieder über dosen und deren besitzer aufregen und zuguterletzt kantenklatscher beklatschen.....

tja ja und dann wollen da ja immer noch das eine oder andere rad gebaut werden...

naja basti's still alive.........


NOCH....naja rock'n roll will never die und somit kann ich es auch nicht......

cheers, saludos...and raise your drinking glass for metallica


basti*der sich jetzt wieter an den fingernägeln knabbert und die nächsten knapp 8 tage abwartet*


----------



## ibislover (30. Mai 2003)

@basti
gestern mtv icon geschaut?


salsa baut ja wieder stems in stahl, mit alu frontplatte!!   








gruss,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (30. Mai 2003)

Uiii Basti fast keine Tippfehler - was ist denn da passiert??? Völlige Ruhe und asugegleichenheit???

Noch 15 Studnen bis Lynda ...


----------



## lebaron (30. Mai 2003)

...eröffne ich jetzt einfach mal den abend der rock'n roll impressions...


keien sorge es kommt nicht nur metallica...

ABER OHNE geht ja net

live at the monsters of rock/moscow in front of half a million fans






mist und da mach ich schon mal so ein posting und finde nicht mal das richtige bild, naja egal...das hier ist auch von der monsters of rock tour aber wenn cih mich nicht irre von einem konzert in kopenhagen.....


----------



## lebaron (30. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *@basti
> gestern mtv icon geschaut?
> 
> ...



diese frage kannst du nicht ernst meinen oder phil


ja aber hab ich und als avril ladingsbums da fue ins mikrogekrächzt hat hätte ich echt heulen können, und die jungs mussten gute miene zum blsen spiel machen-fürchterlich

aber am ende gab es ja noch mal versöhnliches gedräsche von den foru horsemen und meine kleine welt war wieder in ordnung


----------



## lebaron (30. Mai 2003)

und wie man sieht auch bei woodstock 69 war es verdammt voll....






ich hatte mla irgendwo ein echt geile bild mit jimmy hendrix auf der bühne so halb seitlich am bildrand und DIE MASSEN dazu...nur wie soll es auch anders sein ich finde das bild nicht..naja


----------



## lebaron (30. Mai 2003)

ach ja und wo wir schon bei musik sind...

an all die punkfreals unter euch (naja wohl doch eher hardcore aber egal)

ihr kennt doch bestimmt den club cbgb's in new york -  DIE hardcore und punk spelunke überhaupt.....

so nun hatten die mal ein rundes logo in rot/weiß/schwarz oder so ählich wer das findett und mir zeigen kann bekommt in darmstadt ein bier...ich find nur den normalen cbgb schriftzug


----------



## lebaron (30. Mai 2003)

und so schließt sich der rock'n roll götter kreis

*THE POLICE* live at cbgb's...







...hach ja die welt ist ein dorf....


----------



## odelay (30. Mai 2003)

na mir hat sich Sting/ Police ja noch nie ganz erschlossen, aber wenn ich das Foto so sehe scheint es auch anderen so zu gehen
die Hälfte sind gelangweilte Pressevertreter und die andere Hälfte tobt auch nicht gerade

und das soll dann der Schuppen schlechthin sein? null Bewegung, null Begeisterung, nix Pogo
also wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben wir in solch Lokalitäten alles andere als rumgestanden - und wenn man schon nur am Rand steht dann doch wenigstens mit Bier


----------



## phatlizard (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *na mir hat sich Sting/ Police ja noch nie ganz erschlossen, aber wenn ich das Foto so sehe scheint es auch anderen so zu gehen
> die Hälfte sind gelangweilte Pressevertreter und die andere Hälfte tobt auch nicht gerade
> *



Alter das ist ja mal ein richtiges Wespennest, in das Du da gerade bei mir reingeballert hast!!!
THE POLICE im CBGB war einer der wichtigsten Auftritte der Rock Geschichte!
Ich erklär Dir das mal, daß Du das auch verstehst, ungefähr so wie PHUDYs im Haus der Freundschaft in Hoyerswerda 1978 - nur die Mikrophone bei Police waren nicht staatlich ... !

phaty
8. Oktober 1983 Eissporthalle Berlin erste Reihe - Syncronicity Tour!

Aber ist ja bekanntlich alles Geschmacksache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *THE POLICE im CBGB war einer der wichtigsten Auftritte der Rock Geschichte!*


warum - weil Sting voll rumkrakeelt hat und trotzdem keine Stimmung aufkam? 



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich erklär Dir das mal, daß Du das auch verstehst, ungefähr so wie PHUDYs im Haus der Freundschaft in Hoyerswerda 1978 - nur die Mikrophone bei Police waren nicht staatlich ... !*



die ollen Rocker hab ich auch nie kapiert









> *"Pogoing was very violent and very painful. People were not quite crushed to death, but serious injuries occurred. If you've got a hundred people all jumping up and down very frenetically together, you're going to get people hurt, and that was part of it. I was frightened of pogoing except with people that I knew well, because it was dangerous. Yes, performers leaping off the stage into the crowd and glasses being thrown and instruments being thrown. It was all very violent and very dangerous, and thats why I think it was so attractive to people." *


----------



## DerAlex (31. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Irgendwie scheinen einige der Ansicht zu sein, dass das farbenfrohe CD mein Eigentum sei. Das ist mitnichten der Fall.
Wenn ich irgendetwas wie Heu haben sollte: Geld ist es nicht.
Ihr könnt es haben, wenn ihr wollt:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3610936110&category=27947


----------



## ibislover (31. Mai 2003)

sehr fieß!







/phil


----------



## kAos (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *sehr fieß!
> 
> /phil *




 krass... wie passiert denn sowas?


 seba


----------



## whoa (31. Mai 2003)

NOS Porno..


----------



## DocSnyder (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *nur die Mikrophone bei Police waren nicht staatlich ... !*



 Der ist gut...


<klugscheissmode>
Obwohl die eher volkseigen war. 
</klugscheissmode>



> *
> phaty
> 8. Oktober 1983 Eissporthalle Berlin erste Reihe - Syncronicity Tour!*



Grübel, was hab ich um die Zeit eigentlich gemacht?
Hachje, da konnt ich ja grade mal so laufen.


----------



## kAos (31. Mai 2003)

www.matrix-xp.com

mfg www.matrix-xp.com

mfg seba


----------



## kAos (31. Mai 2003)

meine tasten sind leider ein wenig putt...


----------



## ZeFlo (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *NOS Porno..  *



... wohl hoffentlich bald wieder eingeschmolzen werden, nicht auszuhalten diese ausgeburten von kruden amerikanischen fräserphantasien   

whoaistmirschlechtistdasgreuslichbauxit
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (31. Mai 2003)

Siehste Basti, Du musst noch eine Woche warten, ich hab es schon hinter mir!!! FabD in Losheim - und extra für Rückengeschädigte gab es die V.I.P.-Behandlung ... 

Life is a bitch - and sometimes she kills you ... !

Da wird es ein paar Fotos geben, da wird unser rikman weinen ... gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz laut ... !

"This is Next Big Joyride - the new Singlespeed-Anthem and it goes out to...." ... aber lassen wir das jetzt! 

phaty
never too old to punkrock!


----------



## ibislover (31. Mai 2003)

bei dem modell habe ich damals echt geheult!  








gruss,
phil


----------



## oldschooler (1. Juni 2003)

@phaty....

nach 45min warten bis zum einlass kam ich pünktlich zur bühnenräumungsaktion von fabd rein!!!!

naja en kolleg hat sich das album gekauft, dann werd ich da mal reinhören, aber STRUNG OUT rockt alles nieder! eigentlich der opener un hauptgrund meiner anwesenheit und während der performance wusste ich auch wieso

in diesem gute nacht!

mfg thomas


----------



## Greasy Pete (1. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *bei dem modell habe ich damals echt geheult!
> 
> *



Tija,

ich würde sagen: "funktion follows form" 
Obwohl ich die Sonderlackierung der SID ganz net finde.

Wenn da nicht YETI draufstehen würde, wäre das wohl das unbedeutendste Fullie was jeh hergestellt worden ist(wegduck)....

Gruß Peter

der jetzt ne Runde mit Junior im Wald biken geht.[Wollte schon immer mal den Kindersitz einschlammen ].


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von oldschooler _
> *allerdings der sattel müsste gegen slr un der vorbau gegen danny's stem oder was ähnliches getauscht werden....
> *



Sacht ma jungs, bin ich der einzige, der sich fragt, was das ist?

Gruß Koko*Kopfschmerzen und Arbeiten!*


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *bei dem modell habe ich damals echt geheult!
> *



Phil noch zwei oder drei Bilder in der Qualität und wir stellen um auf YETI-Tossing ... !

@koko: ich wunder mich da über nix mehr!!!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (1. Juni 2003)

@koko: rede ich etwa in rätseln?

ich meinte einen selle italia slr, da dieser sattel irgendwie net passt 

un der profile stiffy is einer der hässlichsten vorbauten die ich kenne, aber bei cd hat man ja net viel auswahl....also kamen noch

syncros oder roox danny's stem in frage, wobei ich letzteren vorgezogen hätte, da es diesen in 8 oder 9 farben gibt!

alles klar?

mfg thomas,dervonblauenfleckenübersätisvongestern!


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von oldschooler _
> *dervonblauenfleckenübersätisvongestern! *



warst Du denn am FabD/RealMcKenzies-Stand ??? Ich hab da 4 Stunden CDs verkauft! Und erkennen müsstest Du mich ja - ausserdem hatte ich einen ESK-Stern auf der Brust ... !
Naja Lynda stand neben mir nur mit BH und Mini-Rock bekleidet, da kann man mich schon mal übersehen!

Real McKenzies waren aber auch geil ... mann mann wenn man als alter Pogo-Weltmeister nicht mal mehr rumhüpfen kann kommt man sich schon alt vor ...!

phaty
PvD


----------



## oldschooler (1. Juni 2003)

wo war der ?....wenn ich von der bühne richtung ausgang gehe....

also am afristand war ich, bei rexrotari sowieso un ansonsten nur vorbeigeschlendert....warste nur bei fabd im fotograben?

bei strung out hatte ich gedacht, es wäre kalt ,....danach konnte ich mein tshirt ausdrehen un aus meiner wollmütze is schweiss in strömen geflossen


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von oldschooler _
> *
> bei strung out hatte ich gedacht, es wäre kalt ,....danach konnte ich mein tshirt ausdrehen un aus meiner wollmütze is schweiss in strömen geflossen *



Es soll natürlich Leute geben, die bei 29,5°C Wollmützen anziehen ... !!!  

Ja ich war im Fotograben - aber Du bist doch erst zum Abbau gekommen!? Wenn Du das letzte Lied noch gesehen hättest ... als die Mountain-Biker gegrüsst wurden ... tja Schade!

phaty


----------



## oldschooler (1. Juni 2003)

weil ich vorher schwimmen war un nasse haare hatte, nachher waren sie jedoch wieder nass un da hab ich sie ausgezogen, da es eh nix mehr gebracht hatte...

das programm war falsch!

floggin molly, fab d un vor allem strung out hätten später spielen müssen,....thrice,t.s.o.l. un terrorgruppe hätten ganz am anfang spielen sollen...3bands mit denen ich mich absolut nich identifizieren kann! vor allem TG is extrem schlecht!


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von oldschooler _
> *das programm war falsch! *



Wir können ja Destiny vorschlagen, daß sie in Zukunft das Programm so abstimmen, daß Deine erste Lieblingsband erst dann spielt, wenn Deine Pudelmütze getrocknet ist!


----------



## oldschooler (1. Juni 2003)

das wär ne gute idee!

naja jetzt erst mal pause ....erst mal alle wunden heilen lassen un dann gehts ab zu madball, bin froh wenn ich lebend heimkomm


----------



## lebaron (1. Juni 2003)

....nein ich hasse sie noch viel mehr....

die bike und kurbel welt ist doch wohl das grausamste was einem passieren kann....

heute verabschiedete sich dann nun also das 3333333-ste kettenblatt mit samt spider.....

warum fragt ihr euch???...nein nicht doch etwa weil ich volles ballett auf irgendeiner kante gelandet wäre oder mein bike mit einem bmx verwechselt hätte......NEIN...weitgefehlt....

ich spring da so nen kleinen sprung lang.....lnde etwas zu weit recht, da ist doch da allen ernstes so eine kleine rasenkante....und was macht diese rasenkante...GENAU...die denkt sich  "hey, hol ich doch mal den armen basti vom rad"...

ich knall also da drauf zu und merke holla....das will wohl weg das hinterrad....

naja das tat es dann auch astrein und da das ja alles so toll in einer kurve war, schlittere ich mit der ganzen rechten seite im dreck durch ide kurve und halte meien nase noch ein paar centis überm boden....als ich dann endlich zum erliegen kam musst eich feststellen, verdammt das war ja ganz lustig...und schon das zweite mal heute...YUHUUUUUU...

ich spring also hoch und freue mich....doch dann merk ich hey dir tut irgendwie die hand weh...da wird wohl was im weg gewesen sein...na egal.... der schmerz war besiegt und ich richte mein radel wieder auf und grda als ich mich drauf setzen wollte sehe ich oh schreck....SCHEI??E es kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein mein kettenblatt hat es samt spider in ca. 60° abgeknickt und drehen tut sich da soooo schnell nix mehr....ich also bedient wie sa...und schmeiß mein rad in die ecke.....hey daachte ich da muss doch irgendwas den weg meines blattes gestört haben...ich kuck also nach was da ist....und was ist da???... GENAU NICHTS...


WIE ZUR HÖLLE KANN DENN EIN KETTENBLATT SOOOOO VERBIEGEN WENN DAS RAD MIT MIR ÜBER DEN BODEN SCHLENZT

naja jedenfalls bin ich total satt und frage mich grade wie zur hölle ich für die ac kurbel nen neuen spider bekommen soll....naja da wird mir schon was einfallen.....

FAHHRÄDER SIND KACKE...

und in wenigen tagen gibbet wat auffe ohren


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juni 2003)

WTB Lenker ...? Grün ...? SHIGGY!!


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juni 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (1. Juni 2003)

mein Erlebnis heute:

bin mit ner Gruppe Leute biken gegangen, war auch super Wetter.
Die üblichen Kandidaten: Fullys und Scheibengebremste Aluböcke.

Naja, hätte ja auch mein neueres genommen wenns net an manchen Escken schlammig gewesen wäre.

Somit musste mein dawas herhalten und ich war der einzige Stahlfahrer und der einzige mit alten Cantis und einer von 2 mit Daumies. (gab da nur nochn starres GT mit Magura und Suntour-Daumies).

Komisch dass ich bergab immer mit am schnellsten war...

Naja, am Berg dann Kettenriß, quer über die Lasche am übers die Loch vom Kettennietbolzen drüber. Dagegen ist man nicht gefeit.
Blöd nur dass ich dann mit meinem im Januar operierten Knie an den Rahmen oder Lenker kam, da ging die Naht oberflächlich etwas auf.

Aber war halb so schlimm und das Rad liess sich schnell reparieren.


----------



## Beelzebub (2. Juni 2003)

unser neuer familienzuwachs nimmt jetzt schon mein rad in beschlag 

gruß alex

PS: die zwerge machen mich fertig


----------



## Altitude (2. Juni 2003)

Mei san die Süß...

und wie siehts mit denm Schlafrythmus aus???

Meine kleine Maine-Coon ist Nachts immer um halb zwei und früh um fünf auf Party...und die Große ist jetzt auch schon so drauf...

Hoffentlich hält das der Lack aus...


----------



## Beelzebub (2. Juni 2003)

12 wochen sind die beiden alt.schlafrythmus? du machst wohl witze.spätestens um halb 6 früh haben die beiden hunger und damit ich aufsteh beissen die mir immer in die zehen 

gruß alex


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *12 wochen sind die beiden alt.schlafrythmus? du machst wohl witze.spätestens um halb 6 früh haben die beiden hunger und damit ich aufsteh beissen die mir immer in die zehen
> 
> gruß alex *





Kenn ich!!!Ist bei mir auch so...um halb sechs wenn's hell wird kommen die ersten Brumm-Maunz-Schnurr-Maul-Geräusche von Sofa...wenn ich dann nicht reagiere sind die Füße dran...Shit!-Na jut, Frühstück..solang ich noch 1,5h Schlaf habe ist es O.K....also schwingt sich Koko behende aus dem Bett, hofft dass er nicht auf irgendne Maus oder nen Vogel tritt, die der Kater einem Nachts vor's Bett gelegt hat...stolpert in die Küche, gibt dem Kater Fressen...denkt, wenn er schonmal auf ist kann er auch direkt noch auf den Pott...legt sich danach wieder hin...versucht einzuschlafen...klappt nicht, weil der Kater die Brekkies so laut knackt...verfällt dann in einen seeligen Dämmerschlaf...grunz-schnurr-miau...Kater hat fertig gefressen und will raus...Shit!Also wieder raus und Tür auf....wenn ich schonmal auf bin kann ich auch direkt was trinken...wieder hinlegen....nach 10 Minuten piept der Wecker


Katzen sind schon was feines

Gruß Koko


----------



## Steinhummer (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Katzen sind schon was feines
> 
> Gruß Koko *



Fand mein Hund auch - man musste sie nicht mal mit einem Petersiliensträußchen anrichten 

Wenn das so weiter geht, verlinkt uns Thomas bald mit dem Katzen-Forum von www.miau.de:p 

Steinhummer

THE SWEETEST KITTEN HAVE THE SHARPEST CLAWS!!


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> Wenn das so weiter geht, verlinkt uns Thomas bald mit dem Katzen-Forum von www.miau.de:p
> *



Das geht mir auch schon seit Stunden durch den Kopf! Ist im Fertigmacher immer so, kaum postet irgendein Frauenversteher so ein Fellknäul, läuft die ganze Gemeinde zur Höchstform auf und Cannondale-Tossende, Biertrinkende, Mallorca-Gestählte Kerle werden plötzlich zu millitanten Sitzpinklern und Handschuh-Schneeballern! 
"Och wie süüüüüüüüss eine Miezekatze ... !"
Wie soll man denn mit solchen Kerlen einen Krieg gewinnen ... !!!

phaty
macht ferdisch!


----------



## Eisenfahrer (2. Juni 2003)

Montag-mittag-polier-porno:


----------



## Altitude (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wie soll man denn mit solchen Kerlen einen Krieg gewinnen ... !!!
> ...



Gegen welche Ungläubige gedenkt eure "Heiligkeit" denn nun schon wieder ins Felde zu ziehen...


Grüße

AlexderseineMiezenechtgernhat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Gegen welche Ungläubige gedenkt eure "Heiligkeit" denn nun schon wieder ins Felde zu ziehen...
> *



Irgendwer hat's immer verdient!!! Da findet sich schon ein Feindbild ... !

@Eisenfahrer: So ist es richtig! Männerthemen!!!

phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (2. Juni 2003)

Offenbar führt der regelmäßige Kontakt mit Katzen bei Männern zu stark erhöhter Östrogenproduktion... 

Steinhummer (der Katzen nur in dieser Darreichungform mag)


----------



## Altitude (2. Juni 2003)

Hast Du wieder vergessen Deine Medizin zu nehmen????


----------



## Eisenfahrer (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> @Eisenfahrer: So ist es richtig! Männerthemen!!!
> ...



Wenn der Herr meinen. Bitte schön:


----------



## Steinhummer (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Hast Du wieder vergessen Deine Medizin zu nehmen????  *



 Für oder gegen was?

Falls du auf meine vielschichtige kulturelle Interessiertheit anspielst: Eine Vorliebe für Russ-Meyer-Filme lässt sich medikamentös nicht beheben. 

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Hast Du wieder vergessen Deine Medizin zu nehmen????  *



Tja Lobster,

siehste mal, wenn Du den Jungs Zunder gibst, weil sie auf einer Cola-Dose rumreiten oder das falsche Bier trinken, daß stecken sie weg ... aber wehe Du gehst Ihnen an die Pussycat ... dann ist Sturm im Anzug!

Aprops Pussycat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (2. Juni 2003)

schnurrt Die auch wenn man Sie streichelt????

Auf meine Miezen lass ich nix kommen...


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *schnurrt Die auch wenn man Sie streichelt???? *



OH JAAAA ... !

Bilder gibt es am Mittwoch ...  

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das geht mir auch schon seit Stunden durch den Kopf! Ist im Fertigmacher immer so, kaum postet irgendein Frauenversteher so ein Fellknäul, läuft die ganze Gemeinde zur Höchstform auf und Cannondale-Tossende, Biertrinkende, Mallorca-Gestählte Kerle werden plötzlich zu millitanten Sitzpinklern und Handschuh-Schneeballern!
> ...



Soso...du willst wohl nach England laufen, oder

A propos Krieg gewinnen: Gebt mal bei google "french military victories" ein und klickt dann auf "Auf gut Glück" 

Gruß Koko


----------



## phattyred (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> Offenbar führt der regelmäßige Kontakt mit Katzen bei Männern zu stark erhöhter Östrogenproduktion...



du meinst, sie fangen an dummes zeuch zu reden und können nicht mehr autofahren?


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *du meinst, sie fangen an dummes zeuch zu reden und können nicht mehr autofahren?  *



Einparken ist das Problem ... vorne rein geht noch, hintenrum wird es schwierig!


----------



## phattyred (2. Juni 2003)

genau dafür gibts dann die akustische einparkhilfe


----------



## Steinhummer (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Einparken ist das Problem ... vorne rein geht noch, hintenrum wird es schwierig! *



Ruhig jetzt, ihr Zwei! Ihr wisst doch, wie sensibel die Katzenfreunde sind... 

@Altitude: Ruhig, Brauner, der nächste Witz geht auf meine Kosten... 

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> @Altitude: Ruhig, Brauner, der nächste Witz geht auf meine Kosten...
> *



Treffen sich zwei Hummer im Kühlhaus, sagt der eine ...


----------



## Altitude (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Ruhig jetzt, ihr Zwei! Ihr wisst doch, wie sensibel die Katzenfreunde sind...
> ...



@Krustentier

Kein Problem - ich weiß ja von wems kommt...

...außerdem nehm ich immer schön brav meine Medizin...

Übrigends:
auf Spiegel-Online gibts die 72-Miss-Universum-Mädels zu begutachten - sehr lecker - ist wie eine Speißekarte aufgezogen:

 ich nehm zum Aperetiv Jamaica, zur Vorspeiße Israel, zum Fisch Island, zum Steack Italien und das Dessert muß ich mir noch überlegen....


----------



## Altitude (3. Juni 2003)

zum Dessert nehm ich Belize:

Hier mal der Link:
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,251287,00.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (3. Juni 2003)

@Altitude:

Hey, elegant die Kurve gekriegt von Katzen zum Catwalk  

Sorry for off-topic, aber ich muss mal darauf hinweisen, dass sich die neu eloxierten Kurbeln an meiner kanadischen Landmaschine m. E. gut machen 

Steinhummer


----------



## Altitude (3. Juni 2003)

aber wir sollten mal ein intensieves Einzelgespäch über das Schutzblech führen....


----------



## raymund (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *aber wir sollten mal ein intensieves Einzelgespäch über das Schutzblech führen....  *



genau, viel zu kurz und die Reflektoren fehlen auch.....


Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Altitude (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> genau, viel zu kurz und die Reflektoren fehlen auch.....
> ...



Bist Du bei der Verkehrswacht oder was????


----------



## Steinhummer (3. Juni 2003)

Intensive Einzelgespräche sind hier vor allem in Sachen PC-Nutzung nötig  Mann, bin ich ein Bildbearbeitungs-Dilettant...

Und du magst meine Schutzbleche nicht? Die halten aber dufte trocken, du... 

Viel schlimmer ist die wachsweiche Chopper-Gabel, die die Tage mal auf erträgliche 80 mm runtergeholt wird.

Steinhummer (natural born Warmduscher)


----------



## Steinhummer (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> genau, viel zu kurz und die Reflektoren fehlen auch.....
> ...



 Stimmt, völlig vergessen! Und die Speichenreflektoren geh ich auch gleich mal suchen... 

SAFETY FIRST!!

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juni 2003)

Born to be wild ...


----------



## Altitude (3. Juni 2003)

z.B. eine Rückenlehne für "Kreuzkranke"???


----------



## joe yeti (3. Juni 2003)

wer an ein dekerf schutzbleche ran macht wird nicht unter 5 jahre alkatras bestrafft!   


joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. Juni 2003)

Slovenie - douze points ... !!! Slovenia - twelve points!


----------



## Steinhummer (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *wer an ein dekerf schutzbleche ran macht wird nicht unter 5 jahre alkatras bestrafft!
> 
> 
> joe *




Allein schon wegen ihrer überragenden Wirkung in diesem Forum würde ich sie nie abschrauben 

Ich geb zu, meine Gründe sind banal. Aber wenn man im Büro halbwegs wie ein Mensch aussehen muss und auf dem Weg dahin gern mal im Schlamm versackt (wie heute morgen ), führt an den Dingern kein Weg vorbei.

Steinhummer

---------------------------

Gesellschaft zur Integration von Polyurethanprodukten in die rheinhessische Kulturlandschaft


----------



## Hoerni (3. Juni 2003)

... lexk, das ist nen singlespeed - mud die mavics kommen noch ab ;-)


----------



## DerAlex (3. Juni 2003)

Hölle, das Scapin is ja ein Traum! 

Wenn wir endlich wieder bei Rädern sind:


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juni 2003)

Gibt es da nix zu fertigmachen beim Scapin???

Lass mal sehen, Truvativ Kurbeln, Crossmaxer, Scheibenbremsen und das Toblerone Unterrohr ... !!! Oh weh oh weh da hätte man aber genug Arbeit ... 

Aber bekanntlich liegt Schönheit ja im Auge des Betrachters!

Viel Spass

phaty


----------



## DerAlex (3. Juni 2003)

mei, heutezutage muss man ja schon um jeden neuen Stahlrahmen froh sein.
Die Freudentränen trüben halt den Blick. 
Die Gabel gäbe es auch in ganz schwarz (meine sieht aber auch so aus) und gut, der Hinterbau ist auch zu lang...

Aber, was soll ich da sagen, mein Curtlo ist ja auch nicht korrekt bestückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (3. Juni 2003)

Sehr sauber aber die Lösung mit dem Tandem-Tretlagergehäuse 

Und Scheibenbremsen gefallen mir auch immer besser... (ob das bedenklich ist?)

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Und Scheibenbremsen gefallen mir auch immer besser... (ob das bedenklich ist?)
> *



Aber 100%ig ... !!!!

Alex, klar ist man froh um Stahl, und irgendwie hat er ja auch nur einen auf den Deckel bekommen, weil er meinte da gäbe es nix fertigzumachen - aber ich glaube ich schau mir zu oft Bilder aus UK an mit all den On-Ones ... ich kann keine weissen Singlespeeder mehr sehen!

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!

phaty


----------



## phattyred (3. Juni 2003)

....ich nehm dann die übrigen 66!  

Missen, Missusse, mississoou...  


beauty is in the eye of the beholder,

....oder blanke gewöhnung?
ulti bj. 90


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juni 2003)

Das ESK zurück vom Harzsturm - muss ja bärig was losgewesen sein in Mitteldeutschland!!!


----------



## Marcus (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das ESK zurück vom Harzsturm - muss ja bärig was losgewesen sein in Mitteldeutschland!!! *



Sprichst du auf das Gaehnen an? Da hat grad wer ne Rede gehalten... 

Du hast es -- zumindest am Samstag -- wahrscheinlich besser gehabt... 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> Du hast es -- zumindest am Samstag -- wahrscheinlich besser gehabt...
> *



Worauf Du einen lassen kannst ... !
Na Du durftest doch am Telefon live mithören ...! "Hello Markus and Rikman...!"
Und Morgen gibt es Beweisfotos - da freu ich mich ja so drauf!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juni 2003)




----------



## Altitude (4. Juni 2003)

für extrovertierte Weintrinker????

ÜBrigends:

Guten Morgen!!!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *für extrovertierte Weintrinker????
> *



Aber klar doch ... !!!


----------



## Altitude (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Aber klar doch ... !!!
> ...



Ach Süsse, ich dachte wir wollen uns erst in Darmstadt "outen".... 


Frauen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Aber 100%ig ... !!!!
> *


*

Na klar...




			ich kann keine weissen Singlespeeder mehr sehen!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


On one gibts doch auch in titan ;o] - die meisten sind glaube ich nach USA verkauft!
Truvativ kurbeln hatteich bei so viel weiss gar nicht gesehen, geblendet! definitiv das haar in der suppe! und disks? naja, wenn die teile in 5 - 10 jahren mal richtig funktionieren und so easy zu warten und einzustellen sind wie cantis nehme ich sie auch.

aber der hinterbau ist ein schmuckstück!!!!!! und das unterrrohr sieht zumindest nch nicht allzu eklig verformt aus

Beauty is in the eye of the horn!*


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *On one gibts doch auch in titan ;o] - die meisten sind glaube ich nach USA verkauft!
> Truvativ kurbeln hatteich bei so viel weiss gar nicht gesehen, geblendet! definitiv das haar in der suppe! und disks? naja, wenn die teile in 5 - 10 jahren mal richtig funktionieren und so easy zu warten und einzustellen sind wie cantis nehme ich sie auch.
> 
> ...



Da sind wir uns einig! Eben bis auf das Unterroh! Mich törnt das FOCO Zeug so ab ....

phaty
sitz gerade am scanner!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juni 2003)

Wie versprochen Rikman erscheint dieser Bravo-Foto-Roman im B/B-Forum und im Zentral-Organ!

Fabulous Disaster - The Naked Truth!

Erstmal hat die kleine geile Schnecke nuuuuur für mich gespielt! Die anderen 13.000 pickligen Punkrocker waren ihr natürlich egal ... ! Nun gut ich hatte ja auch den Vorteil auf einem Behindertenparkplatz zuschauen zu dürfen - direkt vor ihren Füssen!

Hier singt sie gerade "Next Big Joyride" für "... the best fu.cker in town!" ... how does she know?







Nach dem Auftritt hat sie dann erstmal einen Vortrag über die Kleiderordnung bekommen!
"Get naked baby!" .... ".... now that is a good girl!"








... denn gleich kommt Daddy und packt zu ...!

Da isser schon - das macht dann ca. 190 kg purer Punkrock-Sex!







Und jetzt mein lieber Rik musst Du aber ganz stark sein ... !
Denn wer einmal halbnackt in meinen Armen lag ... was soll ich sagen!?!?








phaty
PvD


----------



## Steinhummer (4. Juni 2003)

Jungejunge, er bricht die Herzen der stolzesten Lesben - Reschpeckt, musst du nen Charme haben! 

WAS VERDAMMT HEISST JETZT PvD????

Steinhummer (der nur Lesben mit Schwanzneid kennt)


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Jungejunge, er bricht die Herzen der stolzesten Lesben - Reschpeckt, musst du nen Charme haben!
> *



Aber nicht doch, ich verschwende doch meinen Charm nicht, die Kleine in meinem Arm ist 100% hetero!!!

PvD


----------



## Steinhummer (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Aber nicht doch, ich verschwende doch meinen Charm nicht, die Kleine in meinem Arm ist 100% hetero!!!
> ...



Richtig so!  Alles andere wär Perlen vor die Säue 

SvH


----------



## KIV (4. Juni 2003)

wie wird soeine miss germany???
mit der landen wir ja noch weiter hinten als beim grandprix...

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,grossbild-269093-251287,00.html


----------



## Hoerni (4. Juni 2003)

gewagt! und dann noch ohne pickel und köter - noch gewagter!!

hier die aktuelle kleiderordnung für den nächsten auftritt:


----------



## realbiker (4. Juni 2003)

Wo liegt denn des Problem dieses Vorbaus? Bricht der? Der wird ja fast verschenkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kAos (5. Juni 2003)

*autsch!*


mfg seba


----------



## Marcus (5. Juni 2003)

So Pussies, 

hier meinereiner vor dem Start am Wochenende (Marathon Friedrichsbrunn). Das Singlespeed aufmunitioniert mit lokalem Bier. Die Trinkflasche mit Wasser habe ich uebrigens beim Ruetteln auf der ersten Abfahrt verloren...

Vielen, vielen Dank noch mal an den Steinhummer, dessen Kona-Gabel so super zu meinem Singlespeed passt!


----------



## Marcus (5. Juni 2003)

So Pussies, 

hier meinereiner vor dem Start am Wochenende (Marathon Friedrichsbrunn). Das Singlespeed aufmunitioniert mit lokalem Bier. Die Trinkflasche mit Wasser habe ich uebrigens beim Ruetteln auf der ersten Abfahrt verloren...

Vielen, vielen Dank noch mal an den Steinhummer, dessen Kona-Gabel so super zu meinem Singlespeed passt!


----------



## Steinhummer (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Vielen, vielen Dank noch mal an den Steinhummer, dessen Kona-Gabel so super zu meinem Singlespeed passt! *



Wundert mich allerdings nicht, dass du bei dem bockelharten Teil Wasserpullen verlierst.

Aber wie ich sehe, hast du schnell geeignete Alternativen gefunden 

Steinhummer


----------



## Steinhummer (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Vielen, vielen Dank noch mal an den Steinhummer, dessen Kona-Gabel so super zu meinem Singlespeed passt! *



Wundert mich allerdings nicht, dass du bei dem bockelharten Teil Wasserpullen verlierst.

Aber wie ich sehe, hast du schnell geeignete Alternativen gefunden 

Steinhummer


----------



## Marcus (5. Juni 2003)

Hart gibt es nicht -- es gibt nur direkten Vortrieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> SvH *



Hätte ich ja beinahe übersehen - willkommen im Club!!!

PvD

Abk. sind f. den Arsch!


----------



## lebaron (5. Juni 2003)

*DES TODES.......................*  








es ist da und es ist geiler härter schneller als ich gedacht hätte....der pure hass mir fehlen die worte...und das kommt nihct oft vor...........



basti
*dem die worte fehlen*


----------



## Steinhummer (5. Juni 2003)

@seba:
Was zu prüfen wäre... (lechzhechelIchmachs!!Hierrrr!! )

@rikman:
  Vielleicht war die wahre Härte ja auch das lokale Bier - ein problem, das ich auf mich zukommen seh, wenn wir uns treffen, das ich aber wie ein Mann durchzustehen gedenke! Obwohl... seit das Bonner Gesocks da ist, gibts im dicken B doch bestimmt auch Kölsch-Kneipen! Den Karneval hamse ja auch schon eingeschleppt...

@phaty:
F. d. Ar$ch? M. E. auch.

SvH (bei dem passend zum klebrigen Wetter grad Kool Ade Acid Test aus den Boxen tropft)


----------



## dubbel (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Hätte ich ja beinahe übersehen - willkommen im Club!!!
> ...



übrigens: die Abk. für Abk. lautet Abk.


----------



## ibislover (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *DES TODES.......................
> *




habe es jetzt schon seit 10 tagen im auto laufen (Emule sei dank! ) und es ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht das beste metallica album.


auchmalwaszumetallicageschrieben,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *habe es jetzt schon seit 10 tagen im auto laufen (Emule sei dank! )  *



*DAS* wird Dir Basti nie verzeihen!!!

Hättest dem armen Kerl ja auch wirklich male eine Kopie zukommen lassen können! Er war nämlich felsenfest der Meinung, das gibt es nicht früher auf dem Netz!!!
Die Jugend - voller Illusionen ... !!!  

phaty


----------



## ibislover (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> DAS wird Dir Basti nie verzeihen!!!
> ...



sorry, aber ich habe bastis metallica postings immer nur überflogen bzw. ganz ausgelassen und irgendwie ist mir da durchgegangen, dass er sooo heiß auf die scheibe war.
sonst hätte ich das gemacht!

und im netz gibt es nix, was es nicht gibt! 


asche auf mein haupt,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> sorry, aber ich habe bastis metallica postings immer nur überflogen bzw. ganz ausgelassen und irgendwie ist mir da durchgegangen, dass er sooo heiß auf die scheibe war.
> *



er hat gestern Abend auf dem Alexanderplatz quasi seinen Körper für die erste CD feilgeboten!
Hat dann aber doch eine 19jährige Tussi mit Heavy-Metal-Tüten bekommen ... !


----------



## Altitude (5. Juni 2003)

wenn sich in Berlin schon junge gesunde Menschen prostituieren, um an gute Musik zu kommen...

...armes Deutschland...


----------



## dubbel (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *wenn sich in Berlin schon junge gesunde Menschen prostituieren, um an gute Musik zu kommen...*



aber doch immer noch besser als wenn man alte, kranke nehmen müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> [BObwohl... seit das Bonner Gesocks da ist, gibts im dicken B doch bestimmt auch Kölsch-Kneipen! Den Karneval hamse ja auch schon eingeschleppt...
> [/B]



WAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????????

Das seh ich ja jetzt erst...da fällt mir jetzt echt nix zu ein...ausser

Grrrr...Koko


----------



## DerAlex (5. Juni 2003)

@ rikman:
Wie ist denn gelaufen auf dem Marathon? Länge,Zeit,Übersetzung?
Ich frage deshalb so blöd, weil ich mich für Den Black-Forest-Ultra angemeldet hab und den mit dem Singlespeed zu fahren gedenke.
Ob das eine gute Idee ist, wird sich hoffentlich 6 Stunden später geklärt haben...


----------



## Marcus (6. Juni 2003)

Na ja, sagen wir mal so, 6 Stunden haette ich keinen Bock -- aber schau dir den Rudy aus Arizona an (das kann der Phaty noch kurz erklaeren), der macht 24-h-Rennen mit dem Singlespeed.

Ich fand es recht geil, habe ziemlich exakt 2 Stunden fuer 48 km gebraucht. Uebersetzung 40:18. Hat super gepasst. An den Anstiegen hat man echt jeden Multispeeder versaegt (Klack. [...] Klack. [...] Klack. "********, schaltet nicht, alles verdreckt hier!" ). Und das Bier im Flaschenhalter war Motivation genug.

Was dir sicher ist -- und weshalb ich es vielleicht doch machen wuerde -- sind die bloeden Blicke von irgendwelchen CC-Tucken: "Haeh? Da ist ja Bier im Flaschenhalter?!" [3 Sekunden Pause] "Und, da da da, da ist ja keine Schaltung dran!" (voellig entsetztes Gesicht und ich musste nur grinsen...)

Kurz: Mach es! Je nach Strecke aber vielleicht mit einer kleineren Uebersetzung (2:1). Auf 50 km kann man ja noch durchdruecken, wenns dann aber laenger geht, wuerde ich auf jeden Fall kleiner uebersetzen.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juni 2003)

Bloody hell ... !!!
Und EL auf dem CD??? Oder auch SSp?
Hammerleistung Rik ... !

phaty


----------



## Marcus (6. Juni 2003)

Ach es ging so: vierter von vier SSern  Aber der olympische Gedanke...

El war auf dem cracknfail, aber er hatte die ganze woche schon im harz rumgedrueckt, sonst waere er wohl vor mir gewesen.


----------



## Steinhummer (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> WAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????????
> ...



Ruhig Bruder, bin schließlich selbst halber Bonner! Ich red hier von unseren "geliebten" Volksvertretern...

Steinhummer


----------



## DerAlex (6. Juni 2003)

Rikman!

Hölle!!!
40:18!!!

Willst Du mich fertigmachen im Fertigmachertread?

Meine Standart-Übersetzung (Schwarzwald) ist 38:18 und ich bin am überlegen, ob man lieber 34:18 oder doch die Männervariante 36:18 nehmen soll.

Immerhin, wenn man 48km in 1:40 - 2:10h fährt, war der Kurs nicht so höhenmeterhaltig, oder?


----------



## Marcus (6. Juni 2003)

Pro Runde waren es wohl 379, macht dann ca. 760 auf die gesamte Strecke. Geht also.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Pro Runde waren es wohl 379, macht dann ca. 760 auf die gesamte Strecke. Geht also.
> 
> Gruesse, Marcus *



Dir ist aber schon klar, zu was der Harzsturm 2004, nebst Marathon von einer hier gut bekannten Untergrundgruppe missbraucht werden wird ... !!!?

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (6. Juni 2003)

Nee?


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Nee?  *



Mir fällt da eine Menge zu ein ... !


----------



## Marcus (6. Juni 2003)

Na dann leg mal los!


----------



## rob (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Dir ist aber schon klar, zu was der Harzsturm 2004, nebst Marathon von einer hier gut bekannten Untergrundgruppe missbraucht werden wird ... !!!?*


 


na der rikman war schon üblest drauf auf dem marathon. ich musste mich mit meiner schaltung* schon selber kastrieren, um die singlespeeder hinter mir zu halten.

r°b, mitlochimschienbein


* aber mal ganz ehrlich: wer meine schaltung kennt, der weiss, dass mein bike auch mit schalthebel nen halber ss ist ;-)


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Na dann leg mal los! *



Ergebnisse der Zentralrats-Sitzung der Kerngruppe der SOKO KOKO folgen am Montag fernmündlich ... !

Ich sehe Singlespeeder, viele Singlespeeder im Harz, Bierflaschen im Getränkehalter, Vodka-Red-Bull im Camelbak, ich sehe weinende CC-Schwuchteln mit Schaltungsproblemen, ich sehe Eisenschweine, viele viele Eisenschweine, ich höre liebliche Sirenen aus den Boxen kreischen ... 

Die Revolution ist nahe!

PvD
Wir höhlen die Sahnetorte von Innen aus!

P.S.: Rikman wir brauchen ein Pogo-Smilie!

P.P.S.:


----------



## Marcus (6. Juni 2003)

Wobei mir einfaellt, dass der Harzsturm naechstes Jahr eigentlich in einem nicht so offenen Modus durchgefuehrt werden soll. Naehere Infos dazu hat der Micha59, der sich darum jetzt schon kuemmert.

Mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Wobei mir einfaellt, dass der Harzsturm naechstes Jahr eigentlich in einem nicht so offenen Modus durchgefuehrt werden soll. Naehere Infos dazu hat der Micha59, der sich darum jetzt schon kuemmert.
> 
> Mal sehen. *



Ich bin auch eher scharf auf das Rennen, als auf den Harzsturm - mal so global gesehen ... 

Und damit Du mich nicht zu sehr vermisst Rikilein hier noch ein Schätzchen aus dem Fotograben: STADIUM-ROCK!!!
Hier darf man die Dinger wenigstens posten, ohne, daß sich Punk-Rock-Gegner angepullert fühlen ... !

phaty


----------



## Marcus (6. Juni 2003)

Oh, I love these chicks. 

Es ist Zeit fuer die Spassgesellschaft! Punkrock lebt! FabD herrscht!


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Oh, I love these chicks.
> 
> Es ist Zeit fuer die Spassgesellschaft! Punkrock lebt! FabD herrscht! *



Hättest Dir Dein Autogramm von Lynda mal besser in Losheim geholt ... !

[Huhu Auch ein nettes Autogramm, aber da muss ich mal kurz eingreifen. Danke für das Verständnis. Keine Nippel, keine Bananen  . Grüße, Michael)


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juni 2003)

Die SOKO KOKO rollt in Richtung England! Und sollte heute Nacht die Fähre absaufen, dann möchte ich nicht in Erinnerung bleiben als "der Kerl, der als letztes eine Punkrockerin gepostet hat, die einen Pimmel signiert!

Schöne Pfingsten!
Basti ich wünsch Dir super viel Spass bei Metallica! Und auch wenn wir Dich hier immer bösartigst verarscht haben, freue ich mich sehr, daß für Dich ein Lebenstraum in erfüllung geht ... !

Rikky - keep Punkrock alive!

phaty

what is the Matrix?


----------



## lebaron (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Basti ich wünsch Dir super viel Spass bei Metallica! Und auch wenn wir Dich hier immer bösartigst verarscht haben, freue ich mich sehr, daß für Dich ein Lebenstraum in erfüllung geht ... !
> 
> *



CHEERS großer....

haut rein machts gut und doller als ihr könnt....wir hören uns montag....


basti
*der grad schwer den kopf schüttln muss*


----------



## ibislover (6. Juni 2003)

gruss,
phil


----------



## phattyred (7. Juni 2003)

blöd nur, dass noch ein "richtiges" yeti dranhängt!


----------



## bsg (7. Juni 2003)

*haben will*


----------



## lebaron (7. Juni 2003)

...........noch 4 stunden........


zustand: psychisches wrack
ohren: lautest beschallt
augen: gehen kaum auf
kopf: totale leere
vorfreude: RIESIG



basti *der gleich stirbt vor aufregung*


ps.: ausführlicher bericht folgt....


----------



## ibislover (7. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.
> ps.: ausführlicher bericht folgt.... *




das befürchten wir alle!    
viel spass und lass´ die finger von den metal-bräuten!    


gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (8. Juni 2003)

na basti, jetzt will ich was hören/lesen!

ich war ja auch da - habe mit meinem bruder vor der parkbühne aufm rasen gesessen und von draussen der musik gelauscht. die stimmung schien schon sehr geil - und das sie soviel/nur alte songs gespielt haben, bis auf ein paar von der ganz neuen platte.

während des konzertes war ich schon etwas 'traurig' nicht mit drinnen zu sein, aber 1. obs der preis wirklich wert war? und 2. hab ich sie ja schon '97 in der waldbühne live gesehen 


r°b, dersowiesonichthättepogenkönnen


----------



## lebaron (8. Juni 2003)

.....männers ich weis gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll.....mir bluten jetzt noch die ohren.....

es war - ach verdammt es war so genial - das kann ich es in keine worte fassen....

ich werde mal den ablauf schildern...
als vorband kamen DISTURBED - cool dachte ich die machen auch gute mucke - als die auf die bühne  kamen dachte, was das doch für vögel sind ich hab mir die ganz anders vorgestelt - eher so skatermäßig und auf der bühne standen dann so disco rocker....aber egal die haben sich den arsch abgespielt .... nur leider war das publikum recht faul, was man den musikern auch angesehen hat, ihre spielfreude ging etwas verloren...ach ja disturbed kamen um PUNKT 1900 auf die bühne das set ging ne halbe stunde....

dann war erstmal bühnenumbau, pinkelpause und  bierholen angesagt....

ich persönlich fand die bühne etwas mickrig, wenn ich bedenke was metallica so  in den letzten jahren für bühnen mitgeschleppt haben....aber egal....! aufgebaut wurden dann die die großen amps die auch im video zu st.anger zu sehen sind mit dem "M" drauf und links und rechts wurde der "scary guy" in die luft gezogen, in form einer riesen flagge....zuguter letzt rollte auch noch lars' tama-drum-set ein und alle warteten sehnsüchtig auf die four horsemen. um punkt 2035 betrat JAMES HETFIELD die bühne, zwar nicht direkt aber man konnte ihn sehen, er bereitete sich noch etwas vor, zupfte am shirt, nahm eine handvoll plektren, und schwang seine neue EPS-guitar um. dann langsam aber sicher kam ROB TRUHILLO an, die beiden lagen sich noch kurz in den armen feuerten sich an und um PUNKT 2037 fegte der klassische metallica opener durch die boxen....die menge gröhlte was das zeug hielt....ich ließ mich dann auch noch zu einem aufwärmenden c'mon hinreißen....die stimmbänder wollen ja warm werden....

es ward geschrieben der siebente tag nach dem sechsten mond im jahre 2003 des herren, überliefert war die zahl 2040...

METALLICA - james hetfield, lars ulrich, kirk hammett und rob truhillo betraten die bühne....männer lasst euch sagen ich hab mir vor aufregung fast in die hosen gemacht....es war der hass...die wurden so dermaßen warm empfangen...WAHNSINN...

...der opener lief noch, als james das erste riff anklingen ließ.....

*ICH KONNTE ES NICHT GLAUBEN*.....nicht nur das ich jetzt "meine" jungs live sehen werde, NEIN....das erste riff gehörte zu meinem absoluten all-time-favourite-song....

*BATTERY * .... schrie es aus meiner kehle....und der song ist so verdammt schnell und ein absoluter mitbrüller....der hass....ich dachte: JETZT hast du das licht gesehen, oder gehört....es kann nicht geiler werden....

also rockte ich mir auf meinem rang den arsch ab und hab zwischenzeitlich lange haare zum schütteln vermisst...DER SCHWEIß LIEF....

battery klung also mit dem letzte solo von lars aus und ich hätte vom fleck weg sterben können, all meine wünsche haben sich erfüllt, metallica und battery...

als nächstes kamen dann noch master of puppets und diverse andere klassiker bei denen glaube ich auch der letzte hansel mit dem bein aufstampfen musste, die stimmung war grandios !
der neue bassist rob truhillo ist in seiner - ihm bekannten stampfenden weise - dermaßen auf der bühne abgegangen, dass er bereits nach dem zweiten song total durchnässt war.

lars hat auch mal wieder allen gezeigt wie man wirklich drums spielt, problem dabei....ich hab ihn nicht soo gut sehen können, dem ollen pfeiler sei dank..

nach dem dritten song standen die jungs dann erstmal vorn und haben sich artig für den grandiosen empfang bedankt...james hat sich und die band noch kurz vorgestellt, als er dann am ende zu rob kam gab es für ihn erstmal 2 minuten standing ovations...will heißen es gibt glaube ich keinen 'talllicajünger der ihn nicht als volles mitglied akzeptiert....er hat es auch verdient...

ich weis nicht mehr ganz genau aber ich glaube der nächste song war FRANTIC, von der neuen platte...oder wie james es komischerweise IMMER nennt " frrrantiiiiick"....auch wenn das album wahrscheinlich grade erst die meisten cdplayer eingeweiht hat, war die stimmung bei dem song riesig....JEDER ist mitgegangen...jeder konnte die texte und hat lautstark mitgegröhlt...und lasst euch sagen frantic auf cd ist geil und schnell, aber frantic live ist geiler und schneller....

so der erste neue song war also geschafft, nach 2 sekunden pause (diese kurze pause war echt obligatorisch für das konzert, es ging schlag auf schlag, gerade mal zeit die gitarre zu wechseln, von pinkeln gehen nicht zureden)....schrie james "here's another new one for ya......RIFF"....und er schrammelte das erste riff von st. anger runter....alter ist der schnell-dachte ich und schüttelte mein haupt (hab ich damit an diesem abend eigentlich irgendwann aufgehört???)....

ok st.anger war durch....was dann kam weis ich nict mehr genau...ich glaube james begann: " well, guys....there's another one for ya - no one has ever herd before - so DON'T sing - ahahaha"....zwei sekunden später hielt es keinen mehr.....SEARCHING.........................SEEK AND DESTROY.....der uralt-metallica-mitgröhl-klassiker....es hat definitiv niemanden auf den sitzen gehalten...die hände, arme, fäuste und menschen sind in die luft geflogen....es wurde lauter mitgesungen als man jeden amp aufdrehen kann. es war überwältigend....als nächstes, es ist grade dunkel geworden, ich glaube es muss 2145 gewesen sein....setzt der wahrscheinlich schnellste tallica song ein, naja gut einer der schnellsten - "fight fire with fire" - the pyros were burning, the crowd was jumping and the guys metalled their asses off......AMAZING.....
die pyros fetzten durch den abendhimmel, und die boys schrammelten sich einen ab.

später wurde es dann melancholisch (ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sie den song noch spielen, bei den letzten fillmore gigs haben sie es nicht getan).....dedededeeedeeededimmmm........so close no matter how couldn't be much more from the heart....forever trusting.....who we areeeeeeeeeee and nothing else matters.....

ich hatte 5 meter dicke gänsehaut....die hände und feuerzeuge ragten in die luft man sah überall nur noch hände....james stand vorn, eisern in der mitte der bühne....er hätte nicht singen müssen,das publikum sang, den ganzen song in einer stimme aus 20000 kehlen, der hass....james war sichtilich beeidruckt....auch das schönste nothing else matters ist irgendwann vorbei und wird von einem gottverdammt schnellen "BLACKENED" abgelöst, die party war wieder freigegeben, hat sie überhaupt je aufgehört???
flames in the air....hands.....and a singing crowd...das beschreibt es am besten....ich weis echt nicht mehr die gesamte titelabfolge....ich weis nur der rausschmeißer war ein song bei dem ich das gleiche dachte wie bei nothing else matters.....

egal es folgte das jahrhundertriff.....ENTER SANDMAN....die masse tobte....exit liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.......ennnnnterrrrrrrrrrrrr nighhhhhht.....take my hand...we'll rock to neverneverland....

und wieder mal krachten die pyros durch die luft, es wurde stellenweise taghell.....alles tobte...

au weia was für ein abend....die bühne wurde heller...lars hämmerte seine letzten schläge in die doublebass und langsam aber sicher verabschiedeten sich die jungs...sie kamen jedoch nicht ohne 5minuten standing ovations weg....

TJA...da standen sie nun "meine metallica"...durchgeschwitzt, nach einem konzert das einem echt die schuhe auszog und meine erwartungen noch weit übertroffen hatte....und weg waren sie.....

die massen lösten sich recht schnell...und es war zeit für mein resume....HALT

VORHER noch ein kurzer griff in die hosen tasche und das sl45 ausgeknipst....ICH LIEBE TELEFONE MIT DIKTIERGERÄT...

(die qualität ist besser als ich gedacht hätte....bootleg forever)

tja was soll ich sagen...ich hatte "meine metallica" als opener "mein battery"...ich hatte die wahrscheinlich fetteste party die man sich vorstellen kann....ich hatte nackenschmerzen wie von tausend nadeln, ich hatte keine stimme mehr ich hatte gar nicht mal soooo viel bier und ich habe soooooo viele emotionen mitgenommen.....

ich bin als riesengroßer metallica-fan dort hin gegangen und als ein um welten größerer nach hause....ich hätte nie gedacht das das geht und das dieses konzert SO werden würde....es hat alle erwartungen gesprängt....ALLE....

so und nun sitze ich hier und heute ohne stimme mit dem schmerzenden genick eines boxers nach dem kampf....mit noch etwas pfeifenden ohren und metallica aufgedreht.....

es kann nichts geileres mehr kommen....ODER DOCH???

was meinte lars wohl als er sagte we'll see you again february/march next year.....was er wohl meinte....




ps.: some impressions.......


























und noch schnell die offizielle setlist:
Battery
Master Of Puppets
Ride The Lightning
Welcome Home (Sanitarium)
For Whom The Bell Tolls
Frantic
The Thing That Should Not Be
St. Anger
No Remorse
Seek and Destroy
Fight Fire With Fire
------
Harvester Of Sorrow
Nothing Else Matters
Blackened
------
Sad But True
Enter Sandman 



www.metontour.com


----------



## lebaron (8. Juni 2003)

.....phaty hat mich grade noch drauf gebracht....


ich war in etwa beim pfeil anzutreffen.....


----------



## Pan (8. Juni 2003)

*Dankeschön!!!!*


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *....männer lasst euch sagen ich hab mir vor aufregung fast in die hosen gemacht....
> 
> ICH KONNTE ES NICHT GLAUBEN.....nicht nur das ich jetzt "meine" jungs live sehen werde, NEIN....
> ...


*

Warum erinnern mich diese Sätze nur so fatal an die Gespräche
meiner Mitschülerinnen Mitte der 90er über ein Take That Konzert...???
 




			...hab zwischenzeitlich lange haare zum schütteln vermisst...DER SCHWEIß LIEF....
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Wären da nicht dieser beissende Geruch von Alpecin in der Luft gewesen, man hätte fast denken können es schneit. 




			VORHER noch ein kurzer griff in die hosen tasche und das sl45 ausgeknipst....ICH LIEBE TELEFONE MIT DIKTIERGERÄT...

(die qualität ist besser als ich gedacht hätte....bootleg forever)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Das jetz nich Dein Ernst, oda? 
Da war Schellack ja High Fidelty dagegen.
Ich seh unsern Basti schon durch die Gegend rennen:
"Ey Alte(r), ich war beim Metallica-Konzert, willste mal reinhören?"






Sachma, kann das sein, dass Deine Mutti auch mit bei war?  

*


----------



## whoa (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Sachma, kann das sein, dass Deine Mutti auch mit bei war?
> ...



quatsch dass is das nadinsche..


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> quatsch dass is das nadinsche..  *



eyyyyyy Vorsicht ... ja?!!!

Basti der Bericht geht in die Geschichte ein! Wenn Du mal ein Bontrager hast, dann gibt es von der Ausfahrt hoffentlich auch so ein Teil - gut daß die Eisenschweine mal sehen, daß es noch andere Ossi-Litheraten gibt!

phaty
UK rules - Belgium sucks!


----------



## rob (9. Juni 2003)

jaaaaa, sehr sehr genialer bericht. da bekommt ich glatt noch reuhige gefühle mir keine karte gekauft zu haben.






> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *also rockte ich mir auf meinem rang den arsch ab *


nach deinem foto zu urteilen biste ja doch noch runter ins oval gegangen. bei den vielen schnellen songs wär alles andere als pogen auch frevel gewesen...





> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *setzt der wahrscheinlich schnellste tallica song ein, naja gut einer der schnellsten - "fight fire with fire"*


naja, die schnellsten sind whiplash im neckbrache-remix und damage inc.! 





> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *"BLACKENED" *


fand ich auch sehr sehr geil, dass sie DEN song gespielt haben!


r°b


@phatty: daran hab ich nicht gezweifelt.


----------



## lebaron (9. Juni 2003)

@rob

nee sorry aber bei talllica fang ich nicht anzu pogen ich wil ja noch ein BISSCHEN von monzi mitbekommen...reicht schon wenn mein hirn an die schädeldecke schlägt beim headbangen und ich dann nix höre....

@was weis ich....

nein das war nicht muttern.....

@whoa
das war auch nicht nadine

@all
METALLICA 4 LIFE.......


basti
*der gestern noch bei rockam ring vorm tv mitgebangt hat*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (9. Juni 2003)

...dass Ihr mal was lernt, und mitreden könnt, wenn's ums Kantenklatschen geht  

Kleines Freeride-ABC
Anlieger: Steilwandkurve
Air: Hoher und weiter Sprung
Bunnyhop: Sprung aus dem Flachen, zum Beispiel über einen Baumstamm
Dirt Bike: Robustes 26 Zoll-Geländebike, ohne Hinterradfederung, mit kompaktem, ultrastabilem Rahmen. 
Dirt Jumping: Sprung-Session über extra dafür gebaute Sprunghügel
Drop: Extrem steiler Abhang
Face Plant: Englisch für "sich auf die Fresse legen"
Hülse: Gerstensaft
Kick Out: Sprung, bei dem man das Hinterrad links oder rechts nach vorne schiebt 
Lycra: Kein Thema
Moab: Beliebtestes Thema
Nippel: Nicht immer das Teil, das Speiche und Felge verbindet
Nose Wheelie: Auf dem Vorderrad balancieren
Powerslide: Seitwärts-Drift mit beiden Reifen
Rotsocken: mobile Hindernisse
Singletrail: Freeride-Paradies, Weg, auf dem gerade mal ein Biker hinter dem anderen Platz hat
Snakebite: Durchschlag, der Schlauch wird zwischen Felge und Reifen eingeklemmt und hat zwei längliche, nebeneinander liegende Löcher (Schlangenbiss). Kein Thema mehr mit Schlauchlos-Reifen!
Switchback: Haarnadel-Kurve
Table: Sprunghügel mit Auf- und Abfahrtsrampe und einem Plateu dazwischen
Wheelie: Fahrt auf dem Hinterrad

..hab ich gefunden auf der HP des Herstellers von diesem schönen Fahrrad....


----------



## whoa (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *Hülse: Gerstensaft
> *



was für 'ne dürftige "übersetzung"
hülse==gerstenkaltschale muss dat heißen


----------



## rob (9. Juni 2003)

danke whoa


aber mit dem bike kann ich ja mal janüscht anfangen:

billige lackierung
hässliche optik
fürchterlicher markenname
sattelstütze nich versenkbar
wasn das für ein vorbau?



> Face Plant: Englisch für "sich auf die Fresse legen"


 da würde mir noch folgende transmission fehlen:
face punch: english für " was auf die fresse kiegen"


----------



## DocSnyder (9. Juni 2003)

An der Noooooordseeeeeeeeeküüsteeeeeeeee...


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juni 2003)

Ein erster kurzer Bericht und ein paar Bilder sind im Berliner Forum online 

Mehr, wenn wieder alle ausgeschlafen sind ... !!!


----------



## joe yeti (9. Juni 2003)

nette schnitten! bring die mal mit nach darmstadt, dasss uns nicht wir nicht so alleine sind!

joe

ps: tel, nr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *nette schnitten! bring die mal mit nach darmstadt, dasss uns nicht wir nicht so alleine sind!
> 
> joe
> *



aber nach der Fastenkur


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *nette schnitten! bring die mal mit nach darmstadt, dasss uns nicht wir nicht so alleine sind!
> 
> joe
> ...



Seit wann stehst du denn wieder auf Frauen Joe?

Andy es reicht doch schon, daß an Dir nix dran ist, dann müssen doch nicht auch noch die Frauen ausgezehrt sein!

phaty


----------



## Marcus (9. Juni 2003)

Ja genau, nur ein Test von der Forenleitung, bitte nicht dran stoeren.

Wir verbessern nur mal wieder...

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## ibislover (9. Juni 2003)

gruss,
phil


----------



## ibislover (9. Juni 2003)

/phil


----------



## ibislover (9. Juni 2003)

/phil


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juni 2003)

Das abgefahrenste BIKE der SSEM in Thetford ....


----------



## Hellspawn (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



und was?


----------



## kAos (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> /phil *




hmmm die vorbau-schrift is spiegelverkährt, isn´t it? 


aba die ellebogeschonääähr is fesch... 


 seba


----------



## Jeroen (9. Juni 2003)

Auch schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kAos (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *Auch schön...
> *




hossa...

waaaaasssisssdasssdennnfüreinschööööönerrahmen?????

die sattelstützen-klemmung sieht sehr elegant aus!


neugierig,
seba


----------



## chainsaw (10. Juni 2003)

Matrix-fans 


www.matrix-xp.de


also wers noch nicht kennt, anschauen und downloaden! 


 

und ein hoch und   auf die SS EM-Teilnehmer!


----------



## yo gomez (10. Juni 2003)

Ohne Worte...


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juni 2003)

Koko im Englischen Streitwagen ...!


----------



## Horst Link (11. Juni 2003)

Ja cool - aber eigentlich ist das Teil ja wohl zu abschleppen der weiblichen Boxenluder konzipiert worden, oder?

 


Gruß Horscht - Der als Fahrer vom Team Rollwerk alle Disziplinen des 3. Seifenkistenrennen gewonnen hat - Ja auch die Boxenluderkategorie


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *
> Gruß Horscht - Der als Fahrer vom Team Rollwerk alle Disziplinen des 3. Seifenkistenrennen gewonnen hat - Ja auch die Boxenluderkategorie   *



Ist das Deine Entschuldigung für's Nicht-Erscheinen in England?
Vaterlandsverräter ...!!!

phaty


----------



## Horst Link (11. Juni 2003)

Och Phaty - schau mich nicht so böse an  

Fands auch schade - aber Lokaltermine haben leider Vorrang. Außerdem hätte ich dann meine Rücksitz Nutte Rifli   nicht euch Männern überlassen.

Kommt nach Darmstadt: Horscht (ehrlich - dafür lass ich den Geburtstag meiner Oma ausfallen)


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juni 2003)

Na okay dann Horst ... Du weisst der Flutopferbonus ist vorbei ab jetzt zählen nur noch Taten!!!

Habt ihr Euch angemeldet??? Nur noch 15 Startplätze da ... späteres rumgejammere wird gnadenlos ignoriert!
Und den Fuzzi der in Todtnau immer gejammer hat, den lasst ihr am besten gleich zu Hause ... !

phaty


----------



## Horst Link (11. Juni 2003)

Angemeldet: Na aber sischer - mein Guddster. 

Wer hat denn gejammert? Kann mich nur an Peace - Love - Happiness erinnern. Werd wohl mit dem ESK kommen, da der Motorisierungsgrad hier noch nicht so hoch ist.

Endlich in der Presse: der Horscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *Angemeldet: Na aber sischer - mein Guddster.
> 
> Wer hat denn gejammert? Kann mich nur an Peace - Love - Happiness erinnern. *



Bei Euch Sachsen ist es wohl schon Woodstock wenn man sich nicht die Fresse einhaut ... !
Ihr wart ja auch alle sehr putzig ... bis auf einen eben! Der Name ist uns echt unbekannt, aber wenn du mal Koko ausrasten sehen willst, dann brauchst Du ihn nur an den zu erinnern! Drei Minuten später steht Koko am Beton-Mischer und baut eine neue Mauer auf!

phaty


----------



## Horst Link (11. Juni 2003)

Meinste den hier:


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *Meinste den hier: *



nee aber er hat so ähnlich gesprochen


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *, da der Motorisierungsgrad hier noch nicht so hoch ist.
> *



Was macht ihr denn mit meinem Soli-Zuschlag???Ihr sollt davon nicht nur olle Rahmen kaufen

@phaty: Wie war,wie war!!!Kannst du dir vorstellen, was es für ein geiles Gefühl war, am WE wieder Onzas zu fahren

Gruß Koko


----------



## Horst Link (11. Juni 2003)

> Was macht ihr denn mit meinem Soli-Zuschlag???Ihr sollt davon nicht nur olle Rahmen kaufen



Bei mir ist noch nischt angekommen. Vorschlag: Du (und wer sich noch berufen fühlt) überweist mir den Batzen monatlich direkt auf mein Konto. Dann muss ich auch nicht immer so ole Gurken fahren. Aber ich hab mich ja schon verbessert. Früher war ich Kokopelli - Fahrer


----------



## THO (11. Juni 2003)

na wer hat denn  gejammert? phaty

wollen namen hören

thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THO _
> *na wer hat denn  gejammert? phaty
> 
> wollen namen hören
> ...



Na den wissen wir doch nicht ...
Aber der hat so viel gemotzt, daß dürften sogar seine Kumpels aus DD mitbekommen haben ... das ist jetzt aber sehr späte Vergangenheitsbewältigung!
Ich könnte ja mal die Bilder durchsuchen aber ich werde den Teufel tun und den hier outen ... so weit geht das Fertigmachen ja nun auch nicht! Ihr hattet da einen Saarländer dabei, der war sehr nett ich wollte Dich schon immer mal fragen wie der heisst! 

phaty


----------



## Horst Link (11. Juni 2003)

Hi Christian
Das war Christian
Sagt Christian

Wir sind eben doch die tollsten, schlausten he?


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *Hi Christian
> Das war Christian
> Sagt Christian
> ...



Na dann muss da mal ein Titelbild her!
Christian, Christian und Christian ... !

Glühweinrennen

phaty


----------



## BobRock (11. Juni 2003)

was findet ihr so schön an yeti???
hatte heut die gelegenheit an nem kokopelli zu arbeiten mit ner uralt judy dh
fand nix bessonderes dran ok der rohrsatz war leicht und irgentwie n cooles oberrohr mehr IMO nicht


----------



## Staabi (11. Juni 2003)

Hi,

hmm, was finden wir schön an Yeti? Also, ich für meinen Teil,

das hier






oder das






oder das 

http://www.mtb-classic.de/mtb/yeti/yeti90_28012003.jpg

oder das






und noch so einiges mehr, das hier den Rahmen der nicht-dsl-user sprengen würde  .

Schwer zu sagen, nachdem ich 1988 mein erstes Yeti in freier Wildbahn gesehen hatte war es einfach mein Traumbike. Und das läßt sich mit heutigen Bikes kaum mehr erreichen. Ich gehöre halt zu einer anderen Generation...

Außerdem ist ein Kokopelli ja gar kein echtes Yeti  

Also, ich kann es nicht beschreiben, bin ja auch schon daran gescheitert, das Herrn Lesewitz zu erklären, deshalb stand in dem Bike Artikel ja auch kein Wort über meine Gründe Yetis zu sammeln und warum es für mich immer noch kaum zu glauben ist, das Yeti No.1 mir gehört. Und eigentlich müssen wir es auch gar nicht begründen, ist halt so.

Grüße,

Michael, der an einem kompletten Redesign von MTB-Classic.de sitzt, aber bei dem momentanen Arbeitstempo ist ein Rocky Mountain RM9 ein Klassiker bis das online geht...


----------



## rob (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *bin ja auch schon daran gescheitert, das Herrn Lesewitz zu erklären, *


ich hätte ihn für so kompetent gehalten, dass man ihm das nicht mehr erklären müsste. sogar ick habe da je eine gewisse ahnung 


werbung für berlin:


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juni 2003)

So meine lieben Hardcore-Classic-Freunde ihr müsst jetzt ganz taper sein ...
Der perverse Singlespeeder aus England sieht ja schon schlimm genug aus ... 







aber


jetzt


kommt


der


Hammer


guckt


Euch 


mal


den


Vorbau


an ...  !!!







hat er übrigens für 5 pound sterling auf einem Bike-Flohmarkt gestochen!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Juni 2003)

MOMENT!

Was'n hier los?Ist alle 500 Seiten allgemeines Koko-Dizzen angesagt?

Nehmt das


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juni 2003)




----------



## Steinhummer (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *So meine lieben Hardcore-Classic-Freunde ihr müsst jetzt ganz taper sein ...
> Der perverse Singlespeeder aus England sieht ja schon schlimm genug aus ...
> 
> ...



Jesus!!!!!! Moonwashed Stretch-Jeans! Der Mann ist der wahre Fertigmacher...

Steinhummer (der bald hier sein neues Baik präsentiert, sobald der Kampf mit dem Futt-Shop gewonnen ist )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (12. Juni 2003)

..........einfach nur sooo schön ist


----------



## degu (12. Juni 2003)

UAAAAAHHHHHH, mir platzt die Hose!

Sag mal, woher stammt den das Bild, von der Fachtagung der tschechischen Dessousverkäuferinnen?

Gruß

degu


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von degu _
> * Fachtagung der tschechischen Dessousverkäuferinnen
> *



Wenn Du das noch nach fünf Weizenbier sagen kannst, dann bezahl ich das sechste!


----------



## DerAlex (12. Juni 2003)

Nehmt Das!


----------



## itz (12. Juni 2003)

Hilfe was den das Die ultimative Trailmaschine?! 

Das muss doch schlabbern wie ein Schwalbenschwanz.

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juni 2003)

so wenn Euch nochmal jemand fragt warum wir Singlespeed fahren - weil es sexy macht ... wird Zeit, daß ich auf's Rad komme ... !


----------



## raymund (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *..........einfach nur sooo schön ist
> 
> Wie bringt man 50 Mädels dazu gleichzeitig mit geschlossenem Mund in die selbe Richtung zu schauen???
> ...


----------



## The Rodenz (13. Juni 2003)

1. Es sind nicht nur Dessousverkäuferinnen, sondern es sind Dessousfachverkäuferinnen.
2. Die meisten kenne ich noch aus meiner Schulzeit 
3. Phaty: Gilt das mit den 5 weizenbieren auch für mich, dann freue ich mich auf darmstadt.
4. Phaty: Wie um himmelswillen willst du deinen Sexappeal noch steigern ? Als Sexgott des Forums bist du doch konkurrenzlos. 

Super Bericht von der Insel musste leider Dienst schieben, aber in Darmstadt können Kühe fliegen, freue mich maßlos darauf.

@ Basti. Dies war und ist eines der endscheidensten Bilder überhaupt im Fertigmacher, für mich bisher das Beste, das gibt 100000 Bildpunkte.

Bis dann Jan


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Phaty: Wie um himmelswillen willst du deinen Sexappeal noch steigern ? Als Sexgott des Forums bist du doch konkurrenzlos.
> *



Jan wenn ich mal wieder unter 100 kg wiege, dann finde ich mich sogar selber geil! Oder wie steht auf dem neuen 24-Stunden-Renn-T-Shirt von Outcast: "I fu©ked myself - it was beautiful"



> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> * Phaty: Gilt das mit den 5 weizenbieren auch für mich, dann freue ich mich auf darmstadt.
> *



Schon aber in Köln konntest Du nach 5 Kölsch nicht mal mehr "Guten Tag ich bin der diensthabend Arzt heute Abend" sagen ... das macht mir Sorgen

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (13. Juni 2003)

KÖLN ???????????


Wo waren wir, wer hat nur 5 kölsch getrunken  

wir werden das nochmal besprechen müssen  

bis dann Jan


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *KÖLN ???????????
> 
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid, aber leider ist die Stadt **** im Bösewort-Filter, also immer wenn man versucht zu sagen, daß der erste GBBC Lauf ja eigentlich in **** stattfand, dann hat man eben nur Sternchen weil **** nun mal ein böses böses Wort ist!
Also sagen wir immer Köln, denn diese Sternchen die immer kommen wenn  man **** tippt die gehen einem doch ganz erheblich auf den Zeiger!

phaty
**** sucks!


----------



## The Rodenz (13. Juni 2003)

Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 
Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn Bonn 




Es geht doch !  Ein Hoch auf die Riviera vom Rhein


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juni 2003)

Nee ich hab doch von M.OAB gesprochen!


----------



## lebaron (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Nee ich hab doch von M.OAB gesprochen!
> *




AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

*da ganz unbedingt hin will*


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juni 2003)

Also ich will nach Neuseeland - da gibt es nämlich diese Szenen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Juni 2003)

So damit auch mal einer der Unsrigen bei MTV auftaucht müsst ihr alle brav die neue CD von Peppamans Combo GYBE kaufen - nein nicht GBBC!
Gottseidank ist die Mucke nicht MTV-Kompatibel ... !


Da ist der Peppa an der "Batterie"






GYBE 

Soll mir keiner nachsagen ich würde nur tätowierte Punkrockgirls supporten ...!

phaty

phatten basser habt ihr da am Start peppa!


----------



## lebaron (14. Juni 2003)

und weil ich diesen link keinem vorenthalten will und oder kann

hier ist das mit sicherheit umfangreichste black sabbath/ozzy osourne release archgiv-discografie das je ein mensch gesehen

VORSICHT  seiten inhalt 17,5 mb also nix für schwache leitungen


http://www.ozzyhead.com/disco/disco.htm



basti


the ****'n prince of darkness


----------



## peppaman (14. Juni 2003)

Danke Phaty!

hab mich erst mal nur getraut meine Signatur zu UpDaten.


Auf dem Foto bitte ich übrigens den Juso-Schriftzug im Hintergrund zu entschuldigen. 
Das ist nicht politisch gemeint.
Die haben nämlich ´nen bandwettbewerb veranstaltet....oh mann was war das ein planloser a***kriechender, buckelnder, selbstverliebter Haufen von Polo-Hemdträgern.

Juso-Sprecher bei der Eröffnungsrede:
"....blaaaaa blaaaaa, wir sind toll, blaaaa, ihr seid toll......blaaa....viel spass"

danach unserer Sänger:
"...und vielen Dank an die Crew von Band-?(Namen vergessen), ohne die diese Veranstaltung wohl eher den Bach runtergegangen wäre.

darauf der Juso-Stronzo wieder:
"ähääm....und Danke an die Leute am Lichtpult ....und den Hausmeister...räusper"

Wie entmutigend, solche "jungen Politiker" völlig weltfremd durch die Gegend wedeln zu sehen...  "


Dagegen hilft nur:
DAS EINMALIG GEILE GYBE-VIDEO!!!!!

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!!
Gruß & don´t fake the Funk (or your nose will start to grow!!) 

peppaman


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juni 2003)

peppa der Basser in Eurer Band hört sich gut an, obwohl mich slappen ja normalerweise tierisch auf die Palme bringt ... !

Bring mal CDs mit nach Darmstadt ich kauf eine ... !

Funk oder Punk - egal hauptsache es rockt!  

phaty


----------



## peppaman (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *peppa der Basser in Eurer Band hört sich gut an, obwohl mich slappen ja normalerweise tierisch auf die Palme bringt ... !
> *



wo ist eigentlich der "göttliche Link" in Deiner Signatur geblieben??

Und:
Mein stümperhaftes herumgelinke konnte ja auch nicht unerkannt bleiben.
Danke!

peppaman


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> 
> wo ist eigentlich der "göttliche Link" in Deiner Signatur geblieben??
> ...



Naja ich wollte doch nur einen Musik-Link in meiner Signatur haben und hab mich dann für Girlpunk entschieden - Sting ist auch ohne mich schön und berühmt! 

phaty
4 strings are enough!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juni 2003)

Kantenklatscher, die in meiner Obhut gross werden - aus denen wird auch was anständiges

Voller Vaterstolz .... 

phaty


----------



## peppaman (15. Juni 2003)

nu sag schon.... wer sind denn die da oben?


hab ich schon erwähnt, wo mann in Köln an frische Apfelsinen kommt??? 

Gruß 
peppaman


----------



## lebaron (15. Juni 2003)

@peppa

gibts denn irgednwo lauschmaterial von euch?


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *nu sag schon.... wer sind denn die da oben?
> *



Die waren früher alle bei mir Mechaniker! Und halten jetzt die Orange-Fahne in Deutschland hoch ... !

phaty

P.S.: Basti wenn Du einfach mal dem Link folgst, den ich von peppas Band gepostet habe, dann kannst du dir mp3s reinziehen - aber mit Metallica hat das nix zu tun ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (15. Juni 2003)

... his styleness du hast es da aber noch gut gehabt. früher halt 

schaut mal hier ins ssp forum - grauenvoll diese jugend (jetzt isser ja erst 14) und von einer penetranz und blödheit das man schreien möchte.  fummeln ist ja schön, aber bitte nicht am rad und möglichst auch an nix anderem lebenden   

erschüttert
flo


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... his styleness du hast es da aber noch gut gehabt. früher halt
> 
> schaut mal hier ins ssp forum - grauenvoll diese jugend (jetzt isser ja erst 14) und von einer penetranz und blödheit das man schreien möchte.  fummeln ist ja schön, aber bitte nicht am rad und möglichst auch an nix anderem lebenden
> *



Und wen schicken wir jetzt hin um ihn abzufummeln - ich glaub das ist ein Job für Basti den unerschütterlichen Teenager des Fertigmachers!

phaty
ißt gerade Sauerkirschenmarmelade von Mama - Mama rocks!


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Juni 2003)

... schöne idee   

aber was heisst 



> *phaty  ißt gerade Sauerkirschenmarmelade von Mama*



also mir hat meine mama beigebracht:
- mit brot drunter ist ok für marmelade
- mit ohne brot drunter ist entweder kompott
  oder es gibt auf die finger   

tatenoftdiefingerweh
flo


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> also mir hat meine mama beigebracht:
> - mit brot drunter ist ok für marmelade
> ...



Deine Mama ist ne kluge Frau - ich hatte natürlich Brot drunter! Aber warum soll man das extra erwähnen?

"Ich esse gerade ein Marmeladen-Brot von Mama" hört sich doch sehr sehr schwul an ... !

phaty


----------



## lebaron (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> "Ich esse gerade ein Marmeladen-Brot von Mama" hört sich doch sehr sehr schwul an ... !
> 
> phaty *



GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHHHHHHLLLL....der reißer der woche...meine fresse..

so und was hat  das jetzt mit dem komische deorebmxkurbelmacker aufsich ????

flo du hast den doch schon zurecht gefaltet oder?


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHHHHHHLLLL....der reißer der woche...meine fresse..
> ...



nö, zu der kurbel fiel mir dann niggs mehr ein    

da muss dann schon der rambockposter ran, zum einlesen empfehle ich auch "wie rüste ich auf singelspeed um" und "bmx parts am dirt bike"  

fassbastifass
flo


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> nö, zu der kurbel fiel mir dann niggs mehr ein
> ...



Ich hab gerade voller Freude gesehen, daß Du im Sinne einer besseren PISA-Bewertung im Jahre 2005 jetzt damit angefangen hast, sprachlich gehandicapten Jugendlichen voll fett zu erkläre was krasse Deutsche Grammatik ist - guckst du ... !??

Basti haben wir ja auch gross bekommen!

phaty


----------



## Eisenfahrer (15. Juni 2003)

So, ein mal fertig machen bitte!

reiner
frisch zurück von der jungfernfahrt


----------



## lebaron (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eisenfahrer _
> *So, ein mal fertig machen bitte!
> 
> reiner
> frisch zurück von der jungfernfahrt *



tja ich weis gar nicht von was mir eher schlecht wird, den renn parts, dem lenker, dem vorbau, den felgen oder den purpelnen cablehangern.....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (15. Juni 2003)

... wahnsinn   

das teil ist GEIEL    

das teil hat mal wieder meine 3 styledaumen voll verdient 


sogutwiereinerseinerkommtfastkeinereiner
flo


----------



## peppaman (15. Juni 2003)

was ich schon immer wissen wollte:

wie oft passt man so einen vario-Vorbau eigentlich pro Tour /Tag /Woche /Monat an seine "Ergonomie-Bedürfnisse" an??

Besonders in Kombination mit einem Rennlenker frage ich mich wieviel Vario soll´s denn noch sein   


Zum Geo-Finden gibt´s doch die guten Fit-Finder von Salsa und WTB.
Für Verstellungen unterwegs eignet sich meiner imho eine U-turn bestückte gabel am besten.
Oder schrauben dann alle vorsichtig (am besten mit Dremo) am Vorbau herum??


Fragen über Fragen (durch aus ernst gemeint) vom

peppaman
der noch nicht mal seine Stütze versenkt.


----------



## gage_ (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *wie oft passt man so einen vario-Vorbau eigentlich pro Tour /Tag /Woche /Monat an seine "Ergonomie-Bedürfnisse" an??*



Also das haettest Du mich in HH auch fragen duerfen, ich - Schande-ueber-meinen-New-School-Hintern - besitze auch so ein Teil, wenn auch nicht mit so einem Negativ-Riser 

Bei mir laesst sich das pro Tour /Tag /Woche /Monat gar nicht mehr ausdruecken (in natuerlichen Zahlen) und selbst in Quartalen wird's knapp. Ueber den Daumen wuerde ich sagen, ein- oder zweimal im Jahr. Ungefaehr genausooft, wie ich den Federweg meiner Gabel aendere ...

Trotzdem mitnichten eine Fehlinvestition. Optisch reizvoll (zumindest an Bikes, die nicht in dieses Unterforum gehoeren), steif, leicht (IMHO) und haltbar.


----------



## peppaman (15. Juni 2003)

new-school-hintern:

naja, irgendwann wird sich mein old-school-rücken bestimmt auch zu wort melden und sein (auf-)recht einfordern 

...während meine beine und hüften beim singlepeeden laut fluchen, freut sich mein rücken über 5° positivsteigung am vorbau und über den DH-lenker...

ist mir aber echt nicht aufgefallen, dass deine apfelsine ein verstellbares lenkrad hat.

finde die syntace-dinger ja auch recht vernünftig.
bei dieser kombination mit nem rennlenker konnte ich aber meine frage nicht verkneifen.

na dann, immer schon die Nm´s beachten, ne!?
gruß vom
peppaman


----------



## cdeger (15. Juni 2003)

Meine 3D-Allergie mal außen vor gelassen - der fette Vorbau passt doch nicht wirklich zum filigranen Stahlrohr, oder? Das besprechen wir nochmal ...


@peppaman:



> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *Zum Geo-Finden gibt´s doch die guten Fit-Finder von Salsa und WTB. *



Wär' ja schön, wenn der Salsa Size-o-Matic fahr- oder gar geländetauglich wäre. Dem ist aber nicht so - und auf der Rolle findet man doch kaum die richtige Geometrie ...

Der WTB Fitfinder dagegen ist nicht Ahead-kompatibel ... und so dermaßen selten ... und so richtig schwer ... ich mein', ich find's ja nicht schlimm, so einen in der Werkstatt zu haben  (oder jedenfalls bald, hoffentlich *mitdemzaunpfahlwink*)

Der VRO dagegen ist schon allein durch seine Kombi aus Steifigkeit und Leichtbau ein Hit - erfahrbar durch spürbar bessere Lenkeigenschaften. Dass er verstellbar ist, sehe ich da als Extra-Bonus ... zum Beispiel nach 'nem langen Winter, wenn mein kaum trainierter Rücken und die Plautze "höher! kürzer!" schreien. Oder ich das CC-Bike eine Woche lang über die Alpen treibe ... mit Rucksack natürlich ...


vorsprungdurchtechnik


----------



## Jeroen (15. Juni 2003)

Mal ne fragen;

hab mir mehrere malen abgefragt wie ein Rennradlenker an ein MTB fahrt... Warum diese fragen;

mit so eines Lenker wird often die sitzposition etwas mehr nach vorne verlegt. Dazu mehr gewicht am vorderrad. Das wurde in manche Kurve nicht im Vorteil sein... An die andere seite, ein Rennrad ist kurzer als ein MTB und ist auch fahrbar (eben die lenk winkel nicht im gedachten)

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das ich bei meine mtb's mit ein rennrad lenker kein probleme bekommen...

Wer kann mir mehr dazu erzählen..??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> Der WTB Fitfinder dagegen ist nicht Ahead-kompatibel ... und so dermaßen selten ... und so richtig schwer ... ich mein', ich find's ja nicht schlimm, so einen in der Werkstatt zu haben  (oder jedenfalls bald, hoffentlich *mitdemzaunpfahlwink*)
> *








Darmstadt?


----------



## Eisenfahrer (16. Juni 2003)

Ich gestehe, dass der Vorbau das einzige Teil ist, dass ich ungern an das Rad gebaut habe. Aber bei dem tierisch kurzen Steuerrohr und meinem nicht mehr ganz jungen Rücken wäre ein 30 mm Spacer-Turm die einzige Alternative gewesen. Oder hat hier etwa irgend jemand einen steil anstiegenden Ahead-Vorbau (1 oder 1 1/8 Zoll), der für Rennlenker passt? Ø 26 mm!!
Dann fliegt der VRO sofort raus.

Also, wenn der wo wer was hat: PM an mich.

@jeroen: fährt sich schon etwas seltsam. aber wenn's ganz eng wird fährst Du einfach Oberlenker-Position. Man hat ja Zusatz-Bremshebel. 

reiner


----------



## Deleted 3968 (16. Juni 2003)

Ach nee, die Herren Fisch, Tomac und Mohr auf den Treppchen die St. Wendel bedeuten! Cooool!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *Ach nee, die Herren Fisch, Tomac und Mohr auf den Treppchen die St. Wendel bedeuten! Cooool! *



Pirmasens! Bike im Park


----------



## Deleted 3968 (17. Juni 2003)

...Pälzer vaklobbe!


----------



## Kunibert (17. Juni 2003)

Mein kleiner, wieselflinker-cityflitzer wurde noch gar nicht richtig fertich gemacht. 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## go-dirt (17. Juni 2003)

kunibert, da muss man sich ja erst mal sammeln bevor man es "fertigmachen" kann.   

nilZ


----------



## Kunibert (17. Juni 2003)

Ok, während ihr euch noch sammeln müsst, geb' ich's euch noch mal von vorn!






Nun mal los!


----------



## go-dirt (17. Juni 2003)

kunibert...


----------



## itz (17. Juni 2003)

*MitZewawischundweckamBilschirmsaubermachenbin* 
... so und nu bekomme ich von dir lieber Kunibert ein Essen, da meines ja wieder draussen ist.

Mein Tipp für dich, ab auf die Sondermüll Deponie ... ach ne geht ja nicht so einfach, da ist die Halbwertzeit von angereichertem Uran ja Kindergeburtstag gegen.

Und komm mir keiner mit: Aber die Gabel, der Vorbau und Überhaupt ... alles mit in die Tonne ... das ist doch bestimmt alles verseucht!

Cheers Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (17. Juni 2003)

ich muss egstehen dat et da nur eines gibt das edcht schitttt ist und dat sind die boigrips , alles andere is doch , naja gut ide farbe sibnd zum kotzen rechte stimmig....!?!?



basti


*becks und sonne ne hariche mischeung*


----------



## lebaron (17. Juni 2003)

ne kalte dusche hilft immer......


egal...jedenfalls kann und will ich euch diesen link hier nicht vorenthalten, nachdem ich schon das blacksabbath enzyklopädsche gepostet habe, habe ich jetzt auch was über die einzig wahre band gefunden

http://www.angelfire.com/rock2/MetallicaArchives/metallica.html

by the way...

noch 6tage bis amsterdam


----------



## Marcus (17. Juni 2003)

Ich weiss gar nicht, was ihr alle habt. Kuniberts Bude ist doch bis auf die Farbwahl (na ja, und die Sattelneigung -- das tut irgendwann weh) richtig schick.

Mit den Contis geht das Teil ab wie ein Zaepfchen!

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Ich weiss gar nicht, was ihr alle habt. Kuniberts Bude ist doch bis auf die Farbwahl (na ja, und die Sattelneigung -- das tut irgendwann weh) richtig schick.
> 
> Mit den Contis geht das Teil ab wie ein Zaepfchen!
> ...



Rikky du kommst ja garnicht mehr in den Messenger - hat Basti Dich zu oft belästigt! Du geiles Stück DNA!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (17. Juni 2003)

mensch rik...tztztzzzzzzzzzz


wie lang läuft denn der fertigmacher jetzt schon???

wir können doch nicht einfach soooo sagen das dat teil gar nicht sooooo schlimm ist

naja eigentlich ist es das schon


----------



## lebaron (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Rikky du kommst ja garnicht mehr in den Messenger - hat Basti Dich zu oft belästigt! Du geiles Stück DNA!!!
> ...



ich????

ich hab mit'm rik bisher 1 mal "gemessengert":-D

...vielleicht hat das ja gereicht....


----------



## Kunibert (17. Juni 2003)

> (na ja, und die Sattelneigung -- das tut irgendwann weh)



Keine Sorge Jungs - Sattel ist in natura schön waagerecht, kommt nur auf'm Bildchen so hochnäsig rüber (liegt wohl am Glotzwinkel mit der digicam???)




> Mit den Contis geht das Teil ab wie ein Zaepfchen!



Jau, genau so isses! Und Flutsch....


----------



## Marcus (17. Juni 2003)

Ich glaub, ich zieh mir meinen Satz heut auch noch auf den Singlespeed.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## andy1 (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kunibert _
> *Mein kleiner, wieselflinker-cityflitzer wurde noch gar nicht richtig fertich gemacht.
> Viel Spaß!
> 
> ...



muss ich net fertigmachen, das Rad ist FERTIG:

Voll der Pseudo-Klassiker mit Omagriffen wobei versucht wurde mittels Lenker kürzen voll auf Race zu machen und den Hardcorenutzer raushängen zu lassen.
Also gefallen... na, davon wollen wir gar nicht reden.

Wo sind die dicken Reifen ?
Also für nen richtigen Strassenflitzer fehlt dann auch noch Übersetzung.

Sieht irgendwie aus wie ein im Umbau befindliches Rad...

und klassisch (?) ist da nur der eine (!?) Daumenschalthebel und die Gabel 

neee, der Flitzer taucht ja nur um 5km flach auf guter Strasse zur Arbeit zu radeln  

sooo, genug ? oder noch mehr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> sooo, genug ? oder noch mehr ? *



Kratz ihn, beiss ihn, zieh ihm die Kleider seiner Mutter an .... !!!


----------



## Reen (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *und klassisch (?) ist da nur der eine (!?) Daumenschalthebel und die Gabel *



ja klar nur der eine daumenschalter (!!) .  

und die omagriffe sind nur ein bisschen blöd ausgerichtet. aber mir gefällts auch nicht.


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2003)

Neulich in der Wüste Arizonas!


----------



## peppaman (19. Juni 2003)

huuusch huuuusch huuusch den Berg hinauf.....wer zulääzt kommt wird mit wattepäuschchen beworfään


----------



## DocSnyder (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *huuusch huuuusch huuusch den Berg hinauf.....wer zulääzt kommt wird mit wattepäuschchen beworfään *



...und bäkoommd diesän gefühlsächten Sattel zwischen die muskulösän Schänkäl


----------



## Bullet (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das Ding ist doch einfach nur schön!!!
> Okay ich hasse den A-Tac-Aufkleber ... und den Vorbau sowieso, weil der bei mir immer geknackt hat ... aber ich bin ja auch ein schwerer Junge... ansonsten ist es ein schwarzes YETI und Da kann man ja fast nichts falsch machen, ausser man haut Teile in PURPLE dran ... da müsste es doch noch eine Menge Sünden geben!!!??? *




äääähhhh seba !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (19. Juni 2003)

mein 98 gt Outposttrail ist das allerbeste was retro nach der jahrtausendwende passierten konnte. Damit häng ich die Konkurenz an den Haken !  leider hab ich mir nicht die Zeit mir die anderen Bikez reinzuziehen - Aber das brauche ich auch nicht, oder ?


----------



## Reen (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> *mein 98 gt Outposttrail ist das allerbeste was retro nach der jahrtausendwende passierten konnte. Damit häng ich die Konkurenz an den Haken !  leider hab ich mir nicht die Zeit mir die anderen Bikez reinzuziehen - Aber das brauche ich auch nicht, oder ? *



ach du SCHE|SSE


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> * Damit häng ich die Konkurenz an den Haken !  leider hab ich mir nicht die Zeit mir die anderen Bikez reinzuziehen - Aber das brauche ich auch nicht, oder ? *



Nee - aber wie ich zu sagen pflege: kurz vor dem Abort in die Hose geschissen!

Leider verloren!

Du hast es geschafft das Jahr 1998 in Zusammenhang mit Retro zu bringen - dazu gehört immerhin Mut!

phaty


----------



## phattyred (19. Juni 2003)

...ne magura louise hatte ich mir immer anders vorgestellt. 

wie man sich so täuschen kann!

wir sind natürlich alle rechtschaffen err... ääääh empört!


----------



## phattyred (19. Juni 2003)

... bild vergessen! 
war wohl zu viel für mich!?


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2003)

Meine Fresse, die BVG muss wirklich jeden Müll transportieren - und dann noch die ganzen leeren Flaschen!

Ihr wisst alle wer da abgebildet ist - oder?


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2003)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRÖÖÖÖHHHHHHHHHHHHHHLLL...wie geil ist denn bite das bild...

ich weis nicht was ich cooler finden soll, die ganzen leeren pullen, das entspannt-entsetzte-fertige gesicht oder das große ganze, oder viellciht doch die schwitze socken die sogar durch den monitor stinken, nein wie geiöl ist das denn.

hiermit beantrage ich dies als aushängeschild für das esk


----------



## yo gomez (19. Juni 2003)

Kein Wunder, daß die anderen Mitreisenden die Abteiltür geschlossen haben!  
Vielleicht sollte man nach der Tour lieber die Schuhe im öffentlichen Nahverkehr anbehalten...


----------



## ibislover (19. Juni 2003)

fußmarsch zurück gelegt!  

/phil


----------



## lebaron (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *fußmarsch zurück gelegt!
> 
> /phil *



lol

geil und ich dachte sowas passiert nur so doofen kantenklatschern wie mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> lol
> ...



naja, dir isses beim bergabheizen passiert und ich hab´ dat dingen beim treten verbogen.
dämmerts!?!     

aber gott sei dank ging es auch ab und zu bergab, wo man rollen konnte...


gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2003)

22.43 meine Herren - VOX anschalten Film über Kuriere aller Art, unter anderem Berliner Fahrradkurriere! Ich glaub der, den sie interviewed haben, fährt auf einem Crackfail-Rennrad durch die Hauptstadt ... !

peace and out!

phaty


----------



## Bullet (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *22.43 meine Herren - VOX anschalten Film über Kuriere aller Art, unter anderem Berliner Fahrradkurriere! Ich glaub der, den sie interviewed haben, fährt auf einem Crackfail-Rennrad durch die Hauptstadt ... !
> 
> peace and out!
> ...



warn cannondale in der vorschau ! der typ spielt zuviele egoshooter ! ich habs zwei jahre in Koblenz gemacht und nie den gedanken, daß alle mich töten wollen! aber wers schon sieben jahre macht ist alles zuzumuten !


----------



## Marcus (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ihr wisst alle wer da abgebildet ist - oder? *



So!

1. BVG? Das ist die Deutsche Bahn. 18,20 Euro von Wittenberg nach Berlin und da ist das Bier nicht mal mit drin. Verdammte Sauerei.
2. Die fertige Fresse kommt von 135 km durch den Sand (und damit meine ich Sand) bei 25 Grad Celsius.
3. Die Socken waren noch gut, die habe ich jetzt erst dreimal seit dem Waschen getragen. Da geht noch was. Freut euch auf Darmstadt.
4. Macht lieber das Cracknfail fertig, was am rechten Bildrand zu sehen ist.
5. ********, jetzt wisst ihr, wer auf dem Bild ist.

Gute Nacht, Marcus


----------



## Bullet (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Nee - aber wie ich zu sagen pflege: kurz vor dem Abort in die Hose geschissen!
> ...




Abwarten und  trinken, ich lass das teil n paar jahre so und dann meld ich mich mit  zurrück. das mit dem "Retro" war auf die zukunft bezogen. und in die hose macht nur der, der zu lahm ist und nicht ankommt.... ICH komme immer 


Mit friendly greetz
Matthes


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> Macht lieber das Cracknfail fertig, was am rechten Bildrand zu sehen ist.
> *



Rikky - Dein Cracknfail steht unter Artenschutz, da es durch die Coolheit des Fahrers unantastbar ist ... !

Bei dem Trikot bin ich mir da nicht so sicher - obwohl EL im Chain-Gang-Leibchen, das will ich sehen ... !

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2003)

Aprops brechende Fahradteile ... hier noch was für echte Ärsche - 195US$ - viel Kohle für die Kohle!


----------



## Bullet (20. Juni 2003)

da kommt noch n STORK aufkleber drauf, oder ?


----------



## Jeroen (20. Juni 2003)

Gibt es hier morgen eigentlich ne party?? (21.06?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> *da kommt noch n STORK aufkleber drauf, oder ? *



Nee dann behauptet Markus wieder er hätte damit einen Design-Wettbewerb auf den Fidji-Inseln gewonnen ...


----------



## Staabi (21. Juni 2003)

Guten Morgen,

ganz heimlich, still und leise, feiert der "Fertigmacher" auf Seite 555 seinen 1. Geburtstag.

Und jetzt alle:

Häppi Börsday tu ju, happi börsday tu ju...

Grüße,

Michael

Und zum Geburtstag mal wieder ein ganz schlimmes Yeti:


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Guten Morgen,
> 
> ganz heimlich, still und leise, feiert der "Fertigmacher" auf Seite 555 seinen 1. Geburtstag.
> *



Glaubst Du wirklich, ich lasse das heimlich , still und leise über die Bühne gehen??? Niemals ... !  

Von mir gibt es das "Gewinnerrad" den WHOARRIOR! und einen Aufruf das schönste grässlichste Rad von Eurer Festplatte zur Party mitzubringen ... !

Für 100.000 postings brauchen wir vier Jahre - das schaffen wir aber nur, wenn Cannondale weiterhin Räder baut ... !

phaty


----------



## Marcus (21. Juni 2003)

Ach Mensch, da wird die Institution der Threads in diesem Forum ein Jahr alt.

Herrlich. 555 Seiten, das macht fast 14000 Beitrage, macht fast 40 pro Tag! Da gibt es Unterforen, die haben noch nicht mal 40 Posts ingesamt. 

Also dann, auf die naechsten drei Jahre!

Motto: "Laengstes Topic ever seen -- und dabei immer mit Niveau!"

Gruesse, Marcus

Und weils der Fertigmacher ist (und sich ja keiner so recht an mein cracknfail rantraut)...


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> Und weils der Fertigmacher ist (sicher keiner so recht an mein cracknfail rantraut)...
> *



Okay ich Du hast gewonnen - ich hasse Katzen ... (und jetzt geht der Sturm der Entrüstung los - ich kenne ja die Softies in diesem Forum!)

phaty


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Juni 2003)

@phaty: zu einer lecker muschi würdest du aber auch nicht nein sagen 

@rikman: was issn das fürn sofa da im eck? war erst sperrmüll in berlin? 

glückwunsch von mir zum fertigmacher

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *@phaty: zu einer lecker muschi würdest du aber auch nicht nein sagen
> *



Aber nicht zu so einer pelzigen! 
Und schon ist das Niveau wieder im Keller!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Aber nicht zu so einer pelzigen!
> *



Probiers mal mit Gilette....


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2003)

"Happy Birthday Mr. President, happy birthday to you ...!"





Wer auf das Bild clickt wird mit einem Desktophintergrund belohnt ... !

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> Probiers mal mit Gilette.... *



Ja nee ist klar ...


----------



## Altitude (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ja nee ist klar ...
> ...


----------



## lebaron (21. Juni 2003)

...da mir der part des "als-erster-gratulieren" ja schon genommen wurde reihe ich mich eben mal ganz ordentlich und so wie ich es gelernt habe in die reihe der gratulanten ein und sage 


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* - fertigmacher .... schon ein jahr, so groß und noch kein bisschen leise

tja und weil das mit den häösslichen rädern und so immer so schön klappt und ich hoffe auch weiterhin so bleibt lassen TINKER und ich jetzt mal ordentlich die korken knallen


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2003)

na allet jute an den fertigmacher. da hab ick ja den jeburtstag gebührend begangen - ick sach nur: 'rodeo pimp feat. sin city circus ladies' dat wär ne band fürn oktober oder 2004, irgendwat zwischen country und punk mit ner transe als sängerin.


----------



## Husten (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRÖÖÖÖHHHHHHHHHHHHHHLLL...wie geil ist denn bite das bild...
> 
> ich weis nicht was ich cooler finden soll, die ganzen leeren pullen, das entspannt-entsetzte-fertige gesicht oder das große ganze, oder viellciht doch die schwitze socken die sogar durch den monitor stinken, nein wie geiöl ist das denn.
> ...



Hey Basti:

Ich weiß nicht ob das anerkennende Worte sein sollen oder nicht. Weil dies der Fertigmacher und nicht der Geilfinder ist, interpretiere ich es mal als Spott.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre wohnst Du in Potsdam. Nicht weit weg von Berlin. Im Besitz eines funktionstüchtigen MTBs bist Du höchstwahrscheinlich auch.

Dass Du feige Sau trotzdem noch nie bei uns mitgefahren bist hat mich bis her noch nie gestört. 

ABER UM ÜBER MÜDE HELDEN ZU SPOTTEN IST GELEGENDLICHES MITFAHREN VORAUSSETZUNG! 

FAHR DU MAL 100 KM TRASSE MIT ROB UND RICK. MACH EIN FOTO DANACH. Dann sprechen wir uns wieder.

bis denn

P.S.: um den nächsten Tourenaufruf nicht zu verpassen ab und zu hier klicken


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2003)

Husten,

Du willst doch nicht etwa noch einen Kantenklatscher ins ESK locken??? Das haltet ihr nicht aus ...!
Ausfahrt von ESK mit Basti ... das geht aber nur wenn EL auf Auslandseinsatz in Franken ist!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (21. Juni 2003)

och husten.........

du hast denke ich noch nicht all zu viel von mir gelsen....

dass rik, rob und ein großer teil des kaders bei einer tour teilweise mehr
kolimeter fahren als ich in einer woche ist mir nicht unbekannt... und ich
bin denke ich der letzte der davor keinen respekt hat

nur leider gottes musst du zugeben, dass das bild ja wohl mal einige andere
um längen schlägt und dabei der geil-sein und unterhaltungfaktor extrem hoch
liegt, also husten es wird alles nur halb so heiß gegessen wie's gekocht
wird.... und an euren touren nehme ich nicht teil, da ich bei solchen
torTOUREN keinen spaß mehr haben würde - sorry ... so sind sie eben die
kantenklatscher bergrunter ne große klappe und wenn es an's kilometerfressen
geht ganz leise ...


naja kilometer fressen ansich is ja nix schlimmes aber wennd ann lieber auf
der straße oder wenn doch im wald dann eben keine 100kilometer.....

au weia ich schweife grade schon wieder ein bisschen aus und mien knurrender
magen holt mich in die realität zurück...

so ein stress am geburtstag des fertigmachers nee nee....

CHEERS 
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (21. Juni 2003)

wenn ich 'ne kamera zur hand und endlich mal 'nen netzanschluß hätt [telekom suckz ] würd ich ja auch 'ne würdiges bildchen posten.

zum glück hat phaty ja mal was rausgekramt..

zum gibt's ja in darmstadt 'nen show'n shine contest, welcher wohl als live-fertigmacher herhalten muss..
..bin diesmal mit einer whoa-untypischen kreation am start.. voll retro alder.. 

vollervorfreude
whoa


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2003)

Hustenpeter,

jetzt hast du den Basti aber total irritiert - du wolltest doch nicht mehr im Wald rumlaufen und kleine Jungs erschrecken!!!

Ich hab dann nachher wieder die Arbeit!
Das gemeine Brandenburger Fussvolk ist diese völlig Smilie-freien Postings einfach nicht gewöhnt ... da fährt einem ja der Schreck in die Knochen!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Juni 2003)

KOKO IST WIEDER DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mit DSL,Flatrate und nem neuen Rechner

Zur Feier des Tages:







Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *KOKO IST WIEDER DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mit DSL,Flatrate und nem neuen Rechner
> *



Steh uns Gott bei ... 

Und zur "Feier" des Tages haust Du das ekelhafteste Jenny-Bild raus, das ich je gesehen habe ...??? 

Ich möchte ja nicht wissen, was Du so loslässt, wenn es Dir mal richtig dreckig geht!

phaty


----------



## Husten (21. Juni 2003)

ja erst hatte ich zwei Smilies drin. Hab ich wieder weggelöscht, weils damit so freundlich aussah. Und übrigens Kantenklatscher gibts schon zwei im ESK: Trassenrob und Trassenrik.

bis denn


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Husten _
> *Und übrigens Kantenklatscher gibts schon zwei im ESK: Trassenrob und Trassenrik.
> *



Und mehr sollen es auch garnicht werden ... die ganzen Marathon-Schwuchteln verderben den Schnitt schon genug!

phaty


----------



## nordstadt (21. Juni 2003)

So, meine neue Stadtschlampe...

Macht mich nur fertig!!!


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nordstadt _
> *So, meine neue Stadtschlampe...
> 
> Macht mich nur fertig!!! *



Willst Du mich verarschen - das ist doch mit das geilste Rad, daß ich hier je gesehen habe ... ! 
Dafür gibt es keine Haue ... !!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (21. Juni 2003)

KOKO


back in business ... wurde ja auch langsam zeit, das nenn ich timing großer.. 1. purzeltag des fertigmachers und koko ist wieder da, das muss ein zeichen sein

und dann gleich mit uns' JENNY  so muss dat sein so is dat richtig

was machen wir eigentlich in darmstadt, da muss jenny mit... hat nicht jemand nen lebensgroßen jenny-banner ? ? ?


basti
*der sich für koko und seine pc welt freut*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (21. Juni 2003)

zweites...


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *was machen wir eigentlich in darmstadt, da muss jenny mit... hat nicht jemand nen lebensgroßen jenny-banner ? ? ?: *



Na logisch!!!

Bleibt aber schön an meiner Badezimmertür

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (21. Juni 2003)

@kuwaharman....

das teil rockt ja wohl ich find es sehr gelungen... die switchblade passt bestens, socken und anbauteile sind stimmig dafür 1 daumen

@koko

deine tür, katzen und das bad werden ja wohl 2 tage ohne können, ICH ABER NICHT


----------



## whoa (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *KOKO IST WIEDER DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mit DSL,Flatrate und ...
> ...



du alter sadist! 

und ich bin raus.. 

[email protected]


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2003)

Nach dem Jenny-Schock mal wieder eine richtige Frau ...


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Juni 2003)

... zum geburtstag  mal was richtig nieevoovolles 

lieber zwei als eine ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Nach dem Jenny-Schock mal wieder eine richtige Frau ...
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, diesmal wenigstens kein(e) Katoi!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2003)




----------



## Marcus (22. Juni 2003)

Also wirklich, Singlspeed in allen Ehren, aber das ist ja wohl die Hoehe.

Ich gehe jetzt auf den Balkon, eine rauchen und mich uebergeben.

Guten Tag.

now listening to: *Snuff - Sweet Days*


----------



## andy1 (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Also wirklich, Singlspeed in allen Ehren, aber das ist ja wohl die Hoehe.
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt auf den Balkon, eine rauchen und mich uebergeben.
> ...




Jooo, wie Perlen vor die Säue...


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Also wirklich, Singlspeed in allen Ehren, aber das ist ja wohl die Hoehe.
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt auf den Balkon, eine rauchen und mich uebergeben.
> *



Aber nicht, daß Du wieder unschuldige Sonntagsspaziergänger triffst!

Tja was will man machen, der Gute hat schon 16 (!!!) Titan-Singlespeeder, da hat er vor lauter Langeweile eben mal zu Carbon gegriffen!

Ach Rikky, was ich noch fragen wollte, Du kennst doch auch den Panflöten Mann recht gut kannst Du mir mal sagen was er damit meint:



> Na ja, diesmal wenigstens kein(e) Katoi!



Katoi??? Ich will ihn nicht direkt ansprechen, Du weisst ja mein Strafpunkte-Konto ... der bringt mich immer so nahe an die nächsten 8 Punte ran!

phaty


----------



## Marcus (22. Juni 2003)

Nee, nee, ich kenn den nicht.

Ausserdem sind meine beschissenen Absolutheitsansprueche doch so zum Kotzen...

Ich glaub, ich muss schon wieder auf den Balkon!

(Taet mich allerdings auch interessieren, was der gute Mann gemeint hat)


----------



## The Rodenz (22. Juni 2003)

Verspätete Gratulation an den Fertigmacher aber trotzdem

und ein Morgenhupferl


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Nee, nee, ich kenn den nicht.
> 
> Ausserdem sind meine beschissenen Absolutheitsansprueche doch so zum Kotzen...
> ...



Vielleicht sollten wir das einfach ignorieren - sonst kommt Basti wieder und Brummmmmmmt ihn weg ... !

Back to business:

Die Farbwahl ist sehr grenzwertig - aber davon  mal ab ein interessantes Projekt!



 

Auf das Bild klicken und den Rest sehen!

Absolut phaty - absolut rikman! 
Unsere Prominenz bringt uns noch ins Grab!

phaty


----------



## The Rodenz (22. Juni 2003)

Hoffentlich kein Doppelposting
Extra für KOKO meinen Landsmann und rheinischen Seelenverwandten


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Hoffentlich kein Doppelposting
> *



Doch aber mal ehrlich - in dem Fall was macht das schon ... !??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (22. Juni 2003)

Denn wir alle wußten es schon lange


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2003)




----------



## zymotique (22. Juni 2003)

in diesem sinne:


----------



## Samoth (22. Juni 2003)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind:


----------



## Samoth (22. Juni 2003)

.


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2003)

WER MACHT SO WAS????

Amis .... !


----------



## Olly Ultimate (22. Juni 2003)

So macht man daß wenn das Rad zu kalt ist...... 
Gut das Rocky's nicht aus Magnesium sind.........


----------



## The Rodenz (22. Juni 2003)

Großer, die ideale Muschi für dich


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Großer, die ideale Muschi für dich    *



Soviel Rasierschaum hab ich nicht im Haus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymotique (22. Juni 2003)

katzentag im ibc? na bitte:


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zymotique _
> *katzentag im ibc? na bitte: *



Den haben wir hier ca. alle 4 Wochen, wenn die ganzen harten Jungs mal wieder ihr wahres ich nach aussen kehren um sich als pussy-lover zu outen!
Genauso oft wurde auch schon das Bild mit der Knarre gepostet - gehört schon fast mit dazu!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (22. Juni 2003)

basti sagt BYE, BYE

ich fahr dann morgen für ein wöchelchen zu den holländern und werd mal sehen was es bei denen so alles gibt...- oder besser nicht geben sollte

so denn bleibt sauber- nee besser nicht und macht mal schön weiter

we'll meet at xpldnknkp2003



BASTI


----------



## phattyred (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Den haben wir hier ca. alle 4 Wochen, wenn die ganzen harten Jungs mal wieder ihr wahres ich nach aussen kehren um sich als pussy-lover zu outen!
> ...



mit traditionen darf man nicht so ohne weiteres brechen: fehlt also noch das der kokopelli bilder vom a****loch seiner katze postet, und das bild mit der knarre "nicht witzig" findet!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> mit traditionen darf man nicht so ohne weiteres brechen: fehlt also noch das der kokopelli bilder vom a****loch seiner katze postet, und das bild mit der knarre "nicht witzig" findet!  *



Sehr gut beobachtet - Du liest auch ganz sorgfältig mit ... 

Grateful Dead Avatar ... Mickey Hart fährt ein Salsa und die anderen Jungs haben auch die mörder Klassik-Teile ... !

phaty


----------



## The Rodenz (22. Juni 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhh, jaaaaaa nur noch 5 mal schlafen und dann ist sie da, die ultimative Party, freue mich schon riesig, morgen noch ein paar Teile besorgen, Zugverbindung ist auch schon rausgesucht und ich werde dann am Freitag gegen 18:30 eintreffen mit ein paar Bieren im Gepäck, werde dann SOKO KOKO kontakten und ab gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (22. Juni 2003)

So beginnt die schöne Reise


----------



## The Rodenz (22. Juni 2003)

Später dann an Abend


----------



## rob (22. Juni 2003)

gibts den catcarrier auch für kleine kinder?



ja darmstadt kommt schneller als gedacht. verdammt was wird das geil - muss aber auch!


r°b


p.s.: alle die sich weiter über katzen ausheulen wollen, wenden sich bitte per email an an diese reizende dame!


----------



## The Rodenz (22. Juni 2003)

@Rob geile Seite     

für unsere süssen Katzenfetischisten


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2003)

_Herpestes edwardsi_ 

... oder auch 1984 Mongoose.

Auch mal wieder schön so eine Rahmengeometrie zu sehen!


----------



## Beelzebub (22. Juni 2003)

des is mal ein schönes radl

haste des bild auch größer phaty?wäre super wenn du es mir schicken würdest.

[email protected]

gruß alex


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *des is mal ein schönes radl
> 
> haste des bild auch größer phaty?wäre super wenn du es mir schicken würdest.
> ...



Lunachicks ... Alter Du bist ja einer von den ganz Harten ... !

Leider hab ich das Bild nicht in grösser - ich habe es ja auch nur hier gelinkt!

Geht aber auch als Bildschirmhintergrund in Ordnung - Qualität ist ganz gut ich hab es schon probiert! Bis Darmstadt und bring Altitude heile mit ... !

Fette Singlespeeder nix wie Orthopädische Probleme! 

Aldi was macht Dein Knie??

phaty


----------



## phattyred (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Grateful Dead Avatar ... Mickey Hart fährt ein Salsa und die anderen Jungs haben auch die mörder Klassik-Teile ... !
> ...



is ja klar! 's muss halt rocken!!! 

sting und tracy chapman fahren fat city! 

und william shatner (aka james tee körrk)
fährt; na was wohl: ritchey 


armer tom


----------



## Pan (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Ausserdem sind meine beschissenen Absolutheitsansprueche doch so zum Kotzen...*



Das bischen Gegenwind scheint Dich ja schwer beeindruckt zu haben...

...na wenns denn der Katharsis dient...


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2003)

Naja Sting macht nur noch Yoga und Tracy Chapman sucht immer noch ne Revolution - aber hör mal, Captain Körk mit Perücke ist doch wohl mehr als Kult!!!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *..und Tracy Chapman sucht immer noch ne Revolution  *



...aber erstens *searcht* sie nicht, sondern *talkt* about a revolution...

...und zweitens ist *Zimbabwe*  eh der geilere Song..


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2003)

Jetzt wo Basti in der Kiffer-Hauptstadt weilt, kann man ja mal endlich wieder Bilder posten, die vielleicht schon mal da waren ... !

Ich bin nicht sicher - aber es hat was Frankenstein-mässiges! Schaurig schön ...!


----------



## phattyred (22. Juni 2003)

eins steht jedenfalls fest,
von allen anderen dingen mal ganz abgesehen,
das offizielle star-trek-edition-ritchey hat ganz bestimmt rohloffnabe und scheibenbremsen   

beam it elsewhere scotty


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *eins steht jedenfalls fest,
> von allen anderen dingen mal ganz abgesehen,
> das offizielle star-trek-edition-ritchey hat ganz bestimmt rohloffnabe und scheibenbremsen
> *









CDeger????


----------



## oldschooler (22. Juni 2003)

en bisschen offtopic....

aber der meister verabschiedet sich, in 25min läuft meine flat aus un dann steh ich da!

ich weiss net wie es weitergeht, war ne schöne zeit hier, ich hoffe ihr kriegt die million voll!

mfg thomas

p.s. bilder von meinem klein werden irgendwie noch kommen und wenn es das letzte is , was ich in meinem leben tue!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von oldschooler _
> *en bisschen offtopic....
> 
> aber der meister verabschiedet sich, in 25min läuft meine flat aus un dann steh ich da!
> ...



GRUNDGÜTIGER ... Endzeitstimmung - was ist denn los in Merzig, seid ihr an Frankreich verkauft worden???

Das was die flatrate kostet, sind immer noch gut 14 Stunden Internet im Monat, (call-by-call) also etwas Disziplin und dann wird das schon!
Darfst nicht zu viel Zeit bei Deinen Triathlon-Freunden verbringen, die reden sowieso den ganzen Tag nur über den selben Mist! 

phaty


----------



## Marcus (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Das bischen Gegenwind scheint Dich ja schwer beeindruckt zu haben...
> *



 Nee, ich fand den Spruch nur so herrlich. Habe mir den jetzt auf die Stirn taetowieren lassen, so kann ich Mr. Nancy beeindrucken, wenn ich sie das naechste Mal sehe!

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phattyred (23. Juni 2003)

...da ist mir die tage dies bild in die hände gefallen: zeigt ein gt avalanche modelljahr so 1987/88 damals einfach ein schönes bike - fand ich jedenfalls

und ganz ohne terrakottakübel und plastikgaragenportale möchte ich noch anmerken!


----------



## Altitude (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Bis Darmstadt und bring Altitude heile mit ... !
> *



Ich fahr!!! - der arme Beelze  



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Fette Singlespeeder nix wie Orthopädische Probleme!
> *



Ach Phaty, freu mich jetzt schon auf unseren gemeinsamen Lebensabend im Eingangsanatorium...mit Rollstuhldownhill, Bettpfannenwiegen und Kantinenfraßfrisbee...



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Aldi was macht Dein Knie??
> 
> phaty *



Bin gestern 2 Stunden aufm Brodie gesessen (ja ich hab auch getreten) und es scheint zu funzen...jetzt wart ich mal das CT am Mittwoch noch ab...

Grüße

Alex/Al*t*i


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2003)

Schlichte Eleganz in Blau ...

Soulcraft 29" Singlespeeder - seufz!


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Juni 2003)

... buben, unerträglich heiss  mittlerweile so an die 34°C und es geht ein ziemlicher wind, so stärke 4 - 6  

a perfect day at the beach, perfect surftime  könnte man meinen...

aber achtung, überall lauern gefahren  
sonnenstich, hitzeschlag, dehydrierung. 

zum glück gibt es da aber baywatch, bzw. die rettungschwimmerin vom bodensee


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2003)

Bei Schönwetter hat der Bodensee doch nicht etwa Wellen? Ach egal, lassen wir doch einfach mal die Fantasie spielen!

phaty


----------



## Cycleshark (23. Juni 2003)

mann fätti....das sind ja auch nich wellen, sonder der sabber des speichel shark der soeben von hinten am anpirschen ist......


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2003)

Aber Peter ... das sieht doch nun wirklich *JEDER*, daß man die von vorne angehen muss!


----------



## Cycleshark (23. Juni 2003)

> ... das sieht doch nun wirklich JEDER, daß man die von vorne angehen muss!



....fätty...ich finde dich echt einseitig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cycleshark _
> *
> 
> ....fätty...ich finde dich echt einseitig.... *



Ich steh auch eher auf hintenrum ... aber in dem Fall - guter Gott!!!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2003)

Kleines Update auf www.gbbc.de - und in der news-abteilung könnt ihr sehen, was es am Samstag beim Cracknfail-Tossing zu gewinnen gibt ... ! 
Ich musste schwer mit mir kämpfen um diesen edlen Preis zu stiften ... !  

phaty

T minus 5 Tage!


----------



## Pan (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> ..., so kann ich *Mr.* Nancy beeindrucken, wenn ich *sie* das naechste Mal sehe!



...jetzt ne ungefähre Vorstellung, was *Katoi* bedeutet??


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich musste schwer mit mir kämpfen um diesen edlen Preis zu stiften ... ! : *



IHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich will aber nichts, wo du deine W****griffel drin hattest

Ich möchte offiziel Einspruch einlegen und werde nur unter Protest antreten, um mir auch diesen Titel noch zu holen.*hüstel*

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Titel?European-Tossing kann's ja nich sein.

gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> IHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Du bist doch schon disqualifiziert - siehe auch den Cannondale Tausch Thread ... !

@koeln.de ... grundgütiger ... !!!

Ich glaub Basti ist ein heisser Favorit - nach 5 Tagen dicke Weiber stemmen in Amsterdam ...! Könnte was werden!

phaty


----------



## zurkoe (23. Juni 2003)

...das bin ja ich!
Kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern, das die DB da Fotos gemacht hat. Naja wird wohl nicht mein erstes Becks gewesen sein!


----------



## zurkoe (23. Juni 2003)

...Prost!!!!


----------



## rob (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *...jetzt ne ungefähre Vorstellung, was Katoi bedeutet?? *







wegen dem preis: dann kann man sich ja erst NACH dem tossen einen kräftigen rechten arm antrainieren....

tztztz


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *wegen dem preis: dann kann man sich ja erst NACH dem tossen einen kräftigen rechten arm antrainieren....
> *



Immerhin ist von ihr







ein Orginal von 1986 dabei - wenn ich das danach auf ebay finde ... !

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Juni 2003)

... hitze, alles klebt, ekelhaft  :

deshalb was zum abkühlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (24. Juni 2003)

hey kollegen,

glaube, der Andy1 kann mal ein paar aufmunternde Worte von lebenserfahrenen bikern gebrauchen!!


Krasser Biker in Not 

haut rein!
peppa


----------



## Marcus (24. Juni 2003)

*3 days to go!

Darmstadt, wir kommen!*

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... hitze, alles klebt, ekelhaft  :
> 
> deshalb was zum abkühlen  *



Ist die Dame so erregt, weil sie grad dein Bonty am Bodensee-Strand entdeckt hat? Und wie ging die Geschichte weiter?

Steinhummer (in gespannter Erwartung)


----------



## Marcus (24. Juni 2003)

Die ist so erregt, weil das Wasser im Bodensee noch scheisendreckskalt ist.


----------



## Lowrider (24. Juni 2003)

Wo liegt Darmstadt? Wie weit von der Schweiz aus?

ich glaub ich komm noch auf dumme gedanken


----------



## PrimOChris (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *Wo liegt Darmstadt? Wie weit von der Schweiz aus?
> 
> *


Etwa halb so weit wie von Hamburg aus, und soo dumm finde ich den Gedanken gar nicht....
Ausserdem halten die kurzentschlossenen die Singlespeed-Punkrockfahne hoch, wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn sich alle brav vier Wochen vorher angemeldet hätten, alles wie geplant verliefe und nicht das Chaos herrschte?!?


----------



## whoa (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *Wo liegt Darmstadt? Wie weit von der Schweiz aus?
> 
> ich glaub ich komm noch auf dumme gedanken *



mit sicherheit nicht weiter als von berlin..
..zumindest wenn man über hamburg fährt..


----------



## whoa (24. Juni 2003)

@ primo


----------



## andy1 (24. Juni 2003)

@lowrider:

Darmstadt liegt am Arsch der Welt !
(nicht so weit vom Nabel)

Naja, merkste dir einfach Frankfurt - kurz davor anhalten und du bist da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Die ist so erregt, weil das Wasser im Bodensee noch scheisendreckskalt ist. *




... gestern 26°C an der insel reichenau   
daran kann's also nicht gelegen haben. am bonti auch nicht, der 
ist im moment ein bischen derangiert und häutet sich 

sharkee o'peteowitsch war auch nicht da, also bleibt nur noch meine wenigkeit über, eigentlich auch das naheliegendste.  

denn damit ist ja auch schon das reservoir der gutausehenden, intelligenten, meerjungfrauen erregenden männer schon weitesgehend ausgeschöpft  


flo


----------



## whoa (24. Juni 2003)

@ lowrider
hab grad geschaut.. von zürich sind es lächerlich 350km nach frankfurt und darmstadt liegt von der schweiz aus gesehen ja sogar noch davor

<angebermodus>
/me fährt nette 800km.. 
</angebermodus>


----------



## kAos (24. Juni 2003)

da schauense:  

Beginn des Artikels
Untersuchung

Koks auf deutschen Euros
 © Corbis   Euro-Scheine werden gerne zum Koks-Schniefen verwendet 
Auf fast allen deutschen Euro-Noten finden sich Spuren von Kokain. Das hat eine Studie Nürnberger Wissenschaftler ergeben. Kurz nach der Währungsumstellung, im Januar 2002, sei das Rauschgift nur auf 2 von 70 Scheinen gefunden worden, berichtete Prof. Fritz Sörgel vom Institut für Biomedizinische und Pharmazeutische Forschung in Nürnberg der dpa. Im August 2002 habe sich dagegen auf 9 von 10 Euro-Scheinen Kokain nachweisen lassen. Kokainkonsumenten nutzen gerollte Geldscheine, um die Droge durch die Nase zu schnupfen.

"Detektor für die Gesellschaft"
Für Sörgel kann die Untersuchung als Maß dafür gelten, inwiefern in Deutschland Kokain konsumiert wird, er spricht von einem "Detektor für die Gesellschaft". Die deutschen Werte seien mit denen der USA vergleichbar. "Das ist schon beunruhigend." Insgesamt haben die Forscher 700 Noten untersucht. "Die Grundbelastung ist gestiegen", sagte Sörgel. Der Mittelwert bewege sich ungefähr bei 0,4 Mikrogramm (millionstel Gramm) pro Schein. Auf größeren Banknoten im Wert von 100, 200 und 500 Euro wurde weniger Kokain gefunden.

Höchste Menge fand sich auf einem spanischen Schein
Vor der Währungsumstellung untersuchten die Forscher jeweils 50 Scheine aus zwölf europäischen Ländern: Dabei wurden nach Sörgels Angaben besonders auf Banknoten solcher Ländern Kokain nachgewiesen, in denen der Konsum der Droge verbreitet sei. Die höchste gemessene Menge betrug demnach sechs Milligramm auf einem spanischen Schein. Über die Nürnberger Untersuchung berichtet auch sternTV an diesem Mittwoch (22.10 Uhr). 


ps: gabs da nicht mal ne studie zum koks auf den bundestagstoiletten........ hehe jetzt weiss ich warum die alle so am rad drehn...


greetz 
seba


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *Wo liegt Darmstadt? Wie weit von der Schweiz aus?
> 
> ich glaub ich komm noch auf dumme gedanken *



... findet, findet auch zum kniescheib 

ausserdem will dich mein brave sehen 

und so finzze es :


----------



## Lowrider (24. Juni 2003)

@alle

Danke für die Info... mal schauen obs reinpasst. Hab am Samstag NAchmittag noch einen Hochzeit Apero aber anschliessend könnte man eigentlich Abhauen in den grossen Kanton. Von mir zuhause aus sind es schon ein paar Kilometerchen (ca.30km, südlich von Basel) mehr.

Aber ich hab kein Singlespeeder auf Lager... darf ich mit dem Rennrad kommen?


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> also bleibt nur noch meine wenigkeit über, eigentlich auch das naheliegendste.
> 
> ...



Watch out, Mista Lova Lova is on the bitch..äh... beach!  Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass du so ein Womanizer bist!

Steinhummer (der nicht mehr wissen will, wie's weiterging )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> ... gestern 26°C an der insel reichenau
> *



Und Floibex der alte Heckenspanner liegt mit 600mm Objektiv in der Deckung und wartet bis 16jährige Nymphen (barely legal!) mit durchsichtigen Textilien die rasierte Landefläche zeigen!

Ich glaub manchmal doch, daß hier nur total Perverse abhängen! Und das ist gut so ...!

phaty


----------



## rob (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *liegt mit 600mm Objektiv in der Deckung und wartet *




endlich sprichts mal einer aus. du findest aber auch immer die richtigen worte.

stören solls uns nich 


prost!

rob, euerweckeramsamstagmorgen


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juni 2003)

??????????????????????????????????






Klares Beispiel von: Ich kauf mir teure Teile, auch wenn davon nix zusammenpasst!


----------



## Marcus (24. Juni 2003)

Und was ist an der Bude teuer? 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2003)

Ein Traum von einem Manitou-Fully haste da gefunden Koko ... !

Klarer Fall von Tossing-Ware!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *euerweckeramsamstagmorgen *



Fu©k off!


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ein Traum von einem Manitou-Fully haste da gefunden Koko ... !
> 
> Klarer Fall von Tossing-Ware!
> ...



Mann Dicker!!!Bist du wieder auf Pille? Guck doch mal genau hin!!!

Wenn's ein Manitou wäre, würde ich es schon aus Respekt nicht posten. Ausserdem bohrst du da bei mir in einer ziemlich frischen Wunde...bin immer noch unglücklich verliebt...aber sie ist vergeben

Gruß Koko*kann ein Rahmen weiblich sein?*


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Mann Dicker!!!Bist du wieder auf Pille? Guck doch mal genau hin!!!
> *



Sag mal Koko wie lange kennen wir uns jetzt??? Muss ich denn selbst bei Dir noch  Smilies hinter *offensichtlich* ironische Statements packen - bei der Müllhalde sollte daß doch nun wirklich keine Frage sein ...!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Wenn's ein Manitou wäre, würde ich es schon aus Respekt nicht posten. Ausserdem bohrst du da bei mir in einer ziemlich frischen Wunde...bin immer noch unglücklich verliebt...aber sie ist vergeben
> *



Ach ja das war im übrigen der eigentliche Grund für mich dieses *MARIN* als Manitou zu bezeichen - Du Crybaby!

phaty


----------



## ibislover (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Sag mal Koko wie lange kennen wir uns jetzt??? Muss ich denn selbst bei Dir noch  Smilies hinter offensichtlich ironische Statements packen - bei der Müllhalde sollte daß doch nun wirklich keine Frage sein ...!
> ...



jaja, red´ dich halt raus!  


gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *jaja, red´ dich halt raus!
> *



Als ob mir irgendwas peinlich wäre ... !  

Ach ja apropos peinlich und Koko - bei eBay England wurde eine neue Moby Post in blau für 107 Pfund Sterling verhackt!
150 Euro .... war das einer von Euch Kranken?

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juni 2003)

Warm....ganz warm...aber ich sags net!!!!


Also ich war's nich...bin ja nurn armer Studi

Und wenn mir nicht bald einer einen schwarzen Answer gibt mach ich ernst...dann kauf ich mir ne blaue Stütze!!!!und dann Gnade euch Gott...das ist dann kein Kokopelli mehr sondern ein Kokoporno

Gruß Koko


----------



## kAos (24. Juni 2003)

wenn´s auch ´n ratze-fatze sein darf,  kann ich dich helfen. hab bald nen lilanen fürs gt...


grüsse seba


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kAos _
> *wenn´s auch ´n ratze-fatze sein darf...*



passt doch hervorragend zur Neaplesischen Coladose!


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> passt doch hervorragend zur Neaplesischen Coladose! *



... mit schrecken hab ich gesehen, das auf dem kinesis 'nen yeti handmade in durango sticker am sattelrohr prangt  

der müsste doch eigentlich abfallen vor scham  aber wahrscheinlich hat ihn der herr rechtsverdreher mit 'ner einstweiligen verfügung gezungen kleben zu bleiben  

bananenrepublikd-land
flo


----------



## peppaman (25. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *??????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> ...




warnung!!
solche bikes werden direkt nach dem cd den steinbruch runtergeschossen


----------



## Altitude (25. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> *kann ein Rahmen weiblich sein?* *



klar - schau Dir nur "Gladys" an...


----------



## Marcus (25. Juni 2003)

*2 days to go!

Darmstadt, wir kommen!*

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Beelzebub (25. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Und wenn mir nicht bald einer einen schwarzen Answer gibt mach ich ernst...dann kauf ich mir ne blaue Stütze!!!!und dann Gnade euch Gott...das ist dann kein Kokopelli mehr sondern ein Kokoporno
> 
> Gruß Koko *




jammer nich ruf an der neue answer is immer noch günstiger als ne blaue moby post.ich würde ihn dir auch nach darnstadt bringen.


gruß alex

PS:der morgen erstmal bier einkaufen geht!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2003)

.... war auch nicht schlimm ... !

Konnte ich mich mal um meine zweite Leidenschaft kümmern!!











Noch 36 Stunden bis Darmstadt!

phaty


----------



## Deleted 3968 (26. Juni 2003)

die hat ja fünf Saiten. Phatty du alte Jazz-Schwuchtel!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (26. Juni 2003)

männe nadirlisch "Saiten"


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *die hat ja fünf Saiten. Phatty du alte Jazz-Schwuchtel! *



"Am Bass ist eine Saite mehr als genug
Noch ne Saite wäre Selbstbetrug!
Was wollen die Fuddler mit den schweren Stücken
Wer übt fällt seinen Kollegen in den Rücken!"

(Rodgau Monotones)

phaty
noch einmal Schlafen!


----------



## Eisenfahrer (26. Juni 2003)

So, mal wieder was deklassifziertes zum fertig machen.

reiner
stolzwiediesau


----------



## Eisenfahrer (26. Juni 2003)

weil der Hohen Urach so schön ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (26. Juni 2003)

*1 day to go!

Darmstadt, wir kommen!*

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2003)

@Eisenfahrer: Du versuchst hier immer mit aller Gewalt Räder unter die Meute zu werfen, die in der Regel recht nett anzuschauen sind!  

Bei dem schwarzen Monster finde ich vor allen Dingen den Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr klasse! 

phaty

Saarbrücken - Hanover - Darmstadt!
Das ist 'ne Anreise!!!
Und das noch mit einem Brit-Popper am Steuer ... oh Gott!


----------



## peppaman (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *.... war auch nicht schlimm ... !
> 
> Konnte ich mich mal um meine zweite Leidenschaft kümmern!!
> ...




hast du´s schon mal mit 2 saiten und sticks am finger probiert?

ich sag nur tony levin!!!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Alte Jazz-Schwuchtel! 

Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich es schaffe mit einer Schraubenmutter einen Sound a la Motörhead hinzukriegen ... !

Punkrock muss weh tun ...!

Stick hab ich aber nun wirklich schon mal probiert - sehr einschüchternde Angelegenheit!

phaty


----------



## peppaman (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Alte Jazz-Schwuchtel!
> ...



wer rennt denn hier zu jedem peterG-konzert???

ich kann mich leider nur vor mein real-world-live-video knien...

gut dass wir beide den gleichen tony meinen.

bei peterG spielt er gerne mal ´nen 2-saitigen musicMan, und zwar mit 2 langen "sticks", die er sich an zeige-und mittelfinger steckt....

y´know?


----------



## peppaman (26. Juni 2003)

....und der "stick".....scheint mir eher etwas für 10-fach-campa-fahrer...und verstrahlte indien-reisende zu sein...

 



peppa....auf tauchstation


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> 
> wer rennt denn hier zu jedem peterG-konzert???
> *



Tja war auch das beste was ich je gesehen habe - trotz 76mal Sting und einmal POLICE - obwohl Police ist natürlich auf ewige Zeiten eingebrannt!

Ist jetzt bald 20 Jahre her - grundgütiger ich werd alt ... !

phaty


----------



## whoa (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Saarbrücken - Hanover - Darmstadt!
> Das ist 'ne Anreise!!!*



Berlin - Hamburg - Darmstadt! auch nicht schlecht.. :]
und mit mir am steuer  kommen mit sicherheit noch ein paar außerplanmäßige kilometer hinzu..


----------



## andy1 (26. Juni 2003)

nur noch 1 Tag ?

Dann muss ich mal langsam anfangen mein Rad zum Singlespeeder zu machen  

Also auf zum Hardcore-Singlespeeder-Basteling...

Nur wie komme ich vorwärts wenn nicht gerade Rennen ist !?
Muss wohl noch einen Mehrfach-Speeder mitnehmen...


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *nur noch 1 Tag ?
> 
> Dann muss ich mal langsam anfangen mein Rad zum Singlespeeder zu machen
> ...



Das führt im allgemeinen zu übelsten Beschimpfungen von mir ... ! Der Dicke mit dem Bier in der Hand macht die FittenFi©ker fertig ... !

Aber ich glaube da ist überall gutes Vorankommen auch mit einem Gang!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2003)

So viele geile Sachen auf einem Bild ... !







Basti hat gerade aus einem Puff in Amsterdam angerufen - schönen Gruß auch ... ! 24 Stunden bis Dodge City ... ach nee Hanover ist das ja!

Andy1 Du alter Hund hast doch glatt die 14.000 gemacht - und keiner hat es bemerkt!

phaty


----------



## andy1 (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Basti hat gerade aus einem Puff in Amsterdam angerufen - schönen Gruß auch ... ! 24 Stunden bis Dodge City ... ach nee Hanover ist das ja!phaty *



Er hat wohl gerade seinen Erfolg (von der Alten herunter) gemeldet ?



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> Andy1 Du alter Hund hast doch glatt die 14.000 gemacht - und keiner hat es bemerkt!
> 
> phaty [/B]



hihi, so muss das sein !
Wartet nur bis die 20.000 kommt !


----------



## whoa (26. Juni 2003)

@ phaty
du sau kannst doch nich einfach bilder vom g5 posten, oder kannst du verantworten, dass ich mich über beide ohren verschulde..  ..mal ganz abgesehen von meiner vollgesabberten tastatur.. 

is doch nich dein desktop, oder.. ansonsten steht ein warcraft II battle an, wenn der rest der ssp-meute pennt.. 


warcraftIImaster 
whoa


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2003)

Tut mir leid whoa, aber mit mir kannste nicht battlen ... ich bin da völlig unbeleckt!

Aber schön ist er ... gelle ... 






64 bit Rechner
2 GHz Dual
1 G Bus ...

Und jetzt komme die Dosen-Pillermänner und erzählen uns wieder einen, daß das alles zu teuer wäre ... blah blah blah ...!
Ich weiss nicht ob Du es gesehen hast, der vergleichbare Dell kostet 4.081 US$ der G5 2.999 US$ - I rest my case!

Besorg Dir mal iChatAv - Nils und ich halten schon stundenlagen Telefonkonferenzen über den Messenger ab, weil die Sprachqualität so genial ist!

On the bright side of the moon

phaty


----------



## whoa (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 64 bit Rechner
> 2 GHz Dual
> 1 G Bus ...*


diese daten sind schlimmer als jedes bild.. 



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Besorg Dir mal iChatAv - Nils und ich halten schon stundenlagen Telefonkonferenzen über den Messenger ab, weil die Sprachqualität so genial ist!*


du sadist..  ..ich hab noch kein inet zuhaus! 
und wenn ich pech hab gibt's bei mir doch kein dsl.

zurückindersteinzeit 
whoa


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> du sadist..  ..ich hab noch kein inet zuhaus!
> und wenn ich pech hab gibt's bei mir doch kein dsl.
> *



Grundgütiger, das ist ja echtes Retro!

Dann konntest Du ja garnicht sehen, wie der Puma das XP in den Boden gestampft hat ... ich fand es allerdings noch viel imposanter, daß der Intern den Inhalt einer DVD 6,4MB innerhalb von einer Sekunde runterknallen kann ... ! 40x so schnell wie der G4... In irgendso ein Memory-Teil - was interessiert mich die Technik ich will die Dinger benutzen ... !  

I wish him the best, I really do. I just think he and Microsoft are a bit narrow. He'd be a broader guy if he had dropped acid once or gone off to an ashram when he was younger. (Steve Jobs über Bill Gates!)

phaty


----------



## Marcus (26. Juni 2003)

http://heise.de/newsticker/data/hps-25.06.03-000/

*tuedeldidum*

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *http://heise.de/newsticker/data/hps-25.06.03-000/
> 
> *tuedeldidum*
> ...



 ... gähn ... !

Das ist genau der Grund, warum ich nicht in Computerforen rummache ... ich glaube die Dinger waren schon oben, da waren die XP-Disser noch bei der Arbeit!

Ist doch alles soooo egal ... !

Ich sitz an einem 350 MHz Rechner, hab keine Ahnung was ich für eine "Video-Karte" oder was fürn Bus-Takt habe und freu mir einen Ast, daß das Ding läuft ... !

Und alle zwei Wochen erfreue ich mich an einem Posting von Koko oder Basti oder so ... : So ein Rotz mein computer total im Arsch ich hab jetzt ein neues Motherboard draufmachen müssen ... ich weiss garnicht was das ist!  

"Merke: Mac-User wollen nicht die beste Bohrmaschine, sondern die
schönsten Löcher in der Wand."

phaty


----------



## Bullet (26. Juni 2003)

hab noch ein k7vza für AMD ! brauchste ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *24 Stunden bis Dodge City ... ach nee Hanover ist das ja!
> *



Han*n*over doch bitteschön! ...jajaja, wir sind halt pedantisch, denn *wir sind die Niedersachsen...sturmfest und erdverwachsen*... ich schweife ab....  

Übrigens... Frage des Tages:

Was ist (oder präziser: wie nennt man) ein(en) einachsig-er (-en) Drei-Seiten-Kipper???

Näxste Denk-Sport-Aufgabe morgen gegen 21:00Uhr...


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Näxste Denk-Sport-Aufgabe morgen gegen 21:00Uhr... *



Da sind wir zum Glück schon alle besoffen im GBBC Fahrerlager ... !

Hannover - stimmt ja ... naja ist fast so prickelnd wie Peine und das schreibt man doch auch nur mit einem "n" ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> Was ist (oder präziser: wie nennt man) ein(en) einachsig-er (-en) Drei-Seiten-Kipper???
> *



Ein besoffener Kantenklatscher, der versucht nen 'Drop' zu stehen???

Gruß Koko


----------



## Pan (26. Juni 2003)

Aber selbst nen betüddelter, zur Seite neigender Kantenklatscher is im Normalfall auf zwei Achsen unterwegs...

...neee, einfacher!!!

Tipp: Ich baue derzeit...


----------



## phattyred (26. Juni 2003)

...aber hier ist die meute ja immer für ne geschmacklosigkeit gut...


----------



## rotwilderer (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> Was ist (oder präziser: wie nennt man) ein(en) einachsig-er (-en) Drei-Seiten-Kipper???
> *



BW-Deutsch für ne olle Schubkarre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *So viele geile Sachen auf einem Bild ... !
> 
> 
> ...



... du wolltest sagen:

basti hat gerade  * VOR * einem puff angerufen   

weil, wie soll der da reinkommen? um die zeit ist die krabbelgruppe schon längst aus 

ciao
flo


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2003)

Ach Floibex - hast Du schon heimlich mit dem Delta V 2000 den Weitwurf geübt?

Noch 48 Stunden - und der finale Rettungsstoss vom Schlossturm runter ... !

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ach Floibex - hast Du schon heimlich mit dem Delta V 2000 den Weitwurf geübt?
> 
> Noch 48 Stunden - und der finale Rettungsstoss vom Schlossturm runter ... !
> ...



... ich bin nur der transporteur! ich tue nämlich keinem rad ein leid an, nicht mal 'nem crack 'n fail  

... obwohl, 'nem praktiker oder aldi bomber,  da könnt ich mich durchringen ...


es ist mal wieder knappe 32° C warm, alles klebt, eklig 

dafür gibts den bodensee  desktop mit wallpaper für die breitwand fans  






brauchtkein600ertelediekommenalleunddasfreiwillig
flo


... über die leitung ...


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2003)

Mal wieder ein Rad - für die Interessierten: es wurde für 650 verkauft (UNGEFAHREN!) inclusive einem alten T-Shirt von Ned Overrend! Damaliger Preis für die Titan-Version: 8000 DM!
Tja England wohl doch ein gutes Jagdrevier!


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juni 2003)

Ganz schön edel - aber Shimano am Singlespeeder ... !???


----------



## kAos (27. Juni 2003)

die sind doch fein....


----------



## kAos (27. Juni 2003)

mit soooooooo´nem ***  


gute nacht
 seba


----------



## raymund (27. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Hannover doch bitteschön! ...jajaja, wir sind halt pedantisch, denn wir sind die Niedersachsen...sturmfest und erdverwachsen... ich schweife ab....
> ...



`ne Schubkarre?

Gruß
Raymund

ah.. sehe gerade, der Rotwilderer hats auch schon gewusst


----------



## rotwilderer (27. Juni 2003)

*heul*

Phaty, wo bist du? Kaum sind nur noch Kantenklatscher hier, weil die Belegschaft dieses Threads beim Saufen ist, wirds hier langweilig und der Thread droht auf die zweite Seite zu rutschen...
Gottseidank darf ich zuhause bleiben und lernen 

*spam*

Achja, wenn Du Dir ein schönes Tauschgeschäft einfallen lässt, dann gibt es das nächste Mal vielleicht Rotwild-Tossing ;-)


----------



## DocSnyder (28. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *So viele geile Sachen auf einem Bild ... !
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, ist das ein Luftbefeuchter...?
Oder ein Radiator...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (28. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> **heul*
> 
> Phaty, wo bist du? *




...genieß doch einfach mal die Stille...


----------



## Greasy Pete (28. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> **heul*
> 
> Phaty, wo bist du? *




Na hier ist er:


----------



## olli (29. Juni 2003)

So ein CD suche ich schon lange und ihr macht es kaputt!   
Na wartet, ich werde irgendwann ein billiges Germans oder Fat  oder ProFro auftreiben. Dann komme ich zur nächsten Tossing Party und zeflexte das Teil.


----------



## Oxygen (29. Juni 2003)

Ich fahr damit jeden Tagt!!


----------



## ibislover (29. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *So ein CD suche ich schon lange und ihr macht es kaputt!
> Na wartet, ich werde irgendwann ein billiges Germans oder Fat  oder ProFro auftreiben. Dann komme ich zur nächsten Tossing Party und zeflexte das Teil. *



dafür hat sich das teil ganz schön gewehrt.
bis der rahmen endlich durch war, mußte es ettliche schläge auf eine kleine felsformations ertragen.
das beste wahr aber whoas hose, doch das soll er lieber selber erzählen.....     

gruß,
phil


----------



## phattyred (29. Juni 2003)

@ docsnyder: das sind ne alukiste und ein traumbefeuchter!

@ olli: sag bescheid, ich bring dann den verbandskasten mit


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _*...genieß doch einfach mal die Stille... *



 

_______________


Olli, die Bilder, die in den nächsten Stunden hier langsam aber heftig gepostet werden, werden Dir nicht gefallen!

GBBC-Explodingkneecap eine kleiner Auszug aus der Gästeliste, der keinerlei Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit hat und auch nur aus reiner Classic-Sicht:

Rasadul, Altitude, Beezelbub, Andy2, Andy1, Basti, Yetilover, whoa, CDeger, Floibex, koko, itz, Horst Link, Peppaman, kaos, Held der Arbeit, Domster, The Rodenz ... 
Und natürlich auch noch ein paar Moderatorenknechte - ach nee sogar die beiden Administratoren waren da: Thomas und Rikman - bestimmt hab ich ein paar vergessen, aber die können ja gleich losheulen! 

Nur die Diva aus der Röhn ist weinened mit nem KLEIN unterm Arm in die falsche Richtung gefahren - das war schwach!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (29. Juni 2003)

heul heul, aber ich hatte ne echt nette krankenschewester!

grins  
joe , wo sind die bilder?


----------



## rasaldul (29. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Nur die Diva aus der Röhn ist weinened mit nem KLEIN unterm Arm in die falsche Richtung gefahren - das war schwach!*



einzige erklärung: die nackte angst vor´m tossing 

@phaty
bilder in arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2003)

Rasadul firmiert jetzt nur noch unter dem Namen "E-Bay-Pervert" ...

Marc, die Bilder von den Bikes vor der Schlossmauer bitte in guter Qualität - da warst Du doch dabei oder ... ??? Mal wieder zu viele Leute getroffen ... !  

Bitte Euro Topfotos zu mir! Da itz in Urlaub geht, wird nur ein Fotoalbum eingerichtet, daß über gbbc.de verlinkt wird!

Wer übrigens ein Foto von andy2 und Basti zusammen hat, kriegt ein Bier ... !
Das glaubt uns sonst keine Sau!

phaty


----------



## rasaldul (29. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Rasadul firmiert jetzt nur noch unter dem Namen "E-Bay-Pervert" ... *



 e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***, e***


----------



## andy2 (29. Juni 2003)

so und was noch schlimmer ist der basti bekommt die naked! da staunst du.


und der gute nils wollte alle nur vor dem augenkrebs bewahren das ist alles:_)


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *so und was noch schlimmer ist der basti bekommt die naked! da staunst du.
> *



Du wirst weich Andy!
War mir klar, daß ihr zwei Euch in persona liebhaben würdet - ich dachte schon Deine Frau würde sagen: "Och der ist niedlich, lass ihn uns adoptieren!"

Bevor ihr es verpasst: GBBC-Bilder und Berichte bitte hier einstellen! 

Ordnung muss sein!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2003)

habt ihr Langeweile????

Ihr Spam-Luder!


----------



## andy1 (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *So ein CD suche ich schon lange und ihr macht es kaputt!
> *



da hätte ich jetzt schon mal ein paar schöne Teile eben genau von selbigem Rad für dich:
1/3 vom Lenker und eine halbe Gabelscheide.
Natürlich im Tausch gegen was schönes !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (30. Juni 2003)

Könnte ein Unterrohr drauflegen!


----------



## rasaldul (30. Juni 2003)

wenn du NICHT magura´s fahren willst: zuggegenhalter vom oberrohr ---->pm an mich!


----------



## Bullet (30. Juni 2003)

ich hab noch n stück hinterbau !! ich würd aber mit dem ALUMIST nicht fahrn - geht eh in Arsch. Was geht schon über kalten STAHL !!!, ach ja : wie wird man bei den Einsenschweinen ein "stilles" mitglied ? ich find es ist ne gute sache für die ihr breit seid !


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> *wie wird man bei den Einsenschweinen ein "stilles" mitglied ? *



Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich ... !


----------



## Marcus (30. Juni 2003)

Der Papa sagt es.

Ich biete noch Steuerrohr mit gut erhaltenem Logo sowie die ersten paar Zentimeter von Ober- und Unterrohr.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## rob (30. Juni 2003)

könnte die rechte seite des hinterbaus anbieten - inklusive dem legendären schaltauge (achtung: sicherheitsstufe 4!).

gegen bares oder im tausch für eine pace rc31.


----------



## rasaldul (30. Juni 2003)

da ich mit meinem fränkischen dialekt (und wehe ein ossi macht jetzt das maul auf!  ) im darmstadt-thread eher schlecht wegkomme schlage ich vor ihr lasst euch vom alti noch ein paar zigarrengeschwängerte rotweingeschichten erzählen  - aber bis er wirklich fertig ist und nehmt einfach mal das


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2003)

Du Sohn eines Arabischen Hurenhändlers!!

Schick mir sofort eins in 1024x768 - das ist ein BEFEHL!!!!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2003)

Ach Marc, übrigens die Spinner muss drin bleiben! Bloss keine Accutrax da rein - war eine echte Fehleinschätzung von mir ... seufz ... !

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *da ich mit meinem fränkischen dialekt (und wehe ein ossi macht jetzt das maul auf!  ) im darmstadt-thread eher schlecht wegkomme schlage ich vor ihr lasst euch vom alti noch ein paar zigarrengeschwängerte rotweingeschichten erzählen  - aber bis er wirklich fertig ist und nehmt einfach mal das
> 
> *



.... den mal dabei gehabt dann hätten sie dich sicher noch 2 bonus tracks vortragen lassen   

und was willst du an dem ändern  perfekter gehts ja bald nimmer  und schön zu sehen das da noch ein yetifaker am werk war, so control stem mässig sieht sonst kein ftw aus 

immerdieseperversen
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (30. Juni 2003)

Und Detailfotos samt Komponentenliste für die gbbc bicyclepornpics Gallerie  

Hat das Teil eigentlich Gänge ... ach is auch egal und wenn's 27 hätte.

Cheers Chris


----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2003)

BEFEHLE : 

1. Stell das teil in die gallerie
2. schick es dem itz für die site mach noch mehr detail aufnahmen
3. bring es zum nächsten gbbc mit
4. lass es in jedem fall wie es ist
5. SEI STOLZ


.... kannst du mir das teil als 1024 wallpaper schicken ....


----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2003)

uuuuups ich seh grade die ganzen vorschläge kamen ja schon...


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2003)

Irgendwann ist er wieder mein!!!


----------



## Horst Link (30. Juni 2003)

> und wehe ein ossi macht jetzt das maul auf!



Hat hier irgend jemand was gegen Ossis? Falls ja, dann muss ich meinen Pokal zücken und für Ruhe sorgen.

Übrigens Rassadulle: Goiles Radl hoscht doa - auch mit dem fillet bräschd - subber kwalidät - hat bei cannondale auch immer gut gehalten (auch wenns nichts genutzt hat  )


----------



## rasaldul (30. Juni 2003)

@horscht und rest
danke! zum thema fillet bräschd: wer braucht schon phaty´s pornosammlung?


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *@horscht und rest
> danke! zum thema fillet bräschd: wer braucht schon phaty´s pornosammlung?  *



Eben ... !

Leg noch ein paar Bilder nach Marc - mach sie fertig die USA-Fetischisten!!!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Der Papa sagt es.
> 
> Ich biete noch Steuerrohr mit gut erhaltenem Logo *



Aber nur weil du es verteidigt hast wie Joe montgomery persönlich!

Gruß Koko


----------



## rasaldul (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Eben ... !
> ...



eins hab ich noch 
kleine anekdote zum bike am rande: weil der german zwecks rückkauf sich nicht bei dem vorbesitzer gemeldet hat war der jetzt sauer, hat es beim "guten e" vertickt  und hat sich nicht wie geplant wieder ein germans sondern ein CANNONDALE F800SL gekauft   - ich hätte ihn am telefon fast gnadenlos ausgelacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *eins hab ich noch
> kleine anekdote zum bike am rande: weil der german zwecks rückkauf sich nicht bei dem vorbesitzer gemeldet hat war der jetzt sauer, hat es beim "guten e" vertickt  und hat sich nicht wie geplant wieder ein germans sondern ein CANNONDALE F800SL gekauft   - ich hätte ihn am telefon fast gnadenlos ausgelacht *



Na wenn der mal nicht den Brüller-Preis der Woche bekommt!!!


----------



## Staabi (30. Juni 2003)

Hi,

hachja, so ein Bat Bike is schon nett. Heißer Kandidat für den IFMA Retro Contest...

Ich hab's übrigens auch wieder ein wenig an meinem schwarzen gebastelt:





(Classic-Suchbild der Woche)

Na, wer findet es raus ;-)

Wenn ich mir den Thread zu Darmstadt so anschaue ist es doch schade, das ich nicht hingefahren bin. Wir hatten am Wochenende die Freundin meines verstorbenen Onkels zu Besuch (hat ca. 300km Anfahrt) und am Samstag abend zusätzlich noch einen anderen Termin. Beides war mir ehrlich wichtiger. Aber beim nächsten mal bestimmt, überlege seit mehreren Wochen eh schon ob ich nicht mein rotes umbaue, da mir der derzeitige Aufbau überhaupt nicht mehr gefällt. Wird dann wohl doch ein Singlespeeder.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## cdeger (30. Juni 2003)

... der Schnellspanner ...


musstedassein


----------



## ibislover (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *... der Schnellspanner ...
> 
> 
> musstedassein *



[klugschei$$]
wenn dann ist es der *sattel*schnellspanner!!   
[/klugschei$$]


kingsberry, stimmt´s!??


gruß,
phil


----------



## Staabi (30. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ja, stimmt, den Sattelschnellspanner hatte ich auch schon einmal getauscht. Ist jetzt ein American Classic/Kingsberry, der so lange drin bleibt, bis ich irgendwann einmal einen gelochten Ringlè finde oder den VR-Ringlè der hier noch liegt auf ein kürzeres Maß gebracht habe. Bin mir übrigens selbst noch nicht so sicher, ob das weiß am Spanner wirklich gut ist an dem Rad... Lieber wäre mir ein kompletter schwarzer Satz Ringlè.

Aber da ist noch mehr im Bild verborgen, das fällt aber wahrscheinlich wirklich nur komplett Verrückten wie mir auf . Mich hat es auf jeden Fall immer kollossal gestört, bis ich es jetzt endlich abgestellt habe...


Grüße,

Michael, der auch den XT Sattelschnellspanner noch hat.


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Wenn ich mir den Thread zu Darmstadt so anschaue ist es doch schade, das ich nicht hingefahren bin.
> *



Tja das habe ich heute schon von 4 Classic-Prominenten per email gehört - du hast Dich wenigstens geoutet!



> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *
> Wird dann wohl doch ein Singlespeeder.
> *



So isses brav ... !

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (30. Juni 2003)

darf ich auch mitspielen?  

ok nein, wäre unfair.......


----------



## lebaron (30. Juni 2003)

ich tippe auf KETTENBLATT in schwarz


----------



## cdeger (30. Juni 2003)

... Tipps sind halt nie ausreichend.

Also: Der Vorbau wurde getauscht.


dankephil


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich tippe auf KETTENBLATT in schwarz *



Falsch!

A-Tac-Schriftzug. nicht mehr der komplett weiße, sondern jetzt der 'durchsichtige'.

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *... Tipps sind halt nie ausreichend.
> 
> Also: Der Vorbau wurde getauscht.
> ...



Na super!!!Guck mal auf die Uhrzeiten unserer Postings.

Nu hab ich schon DSL, aber bin immer noch zu langsam

Gruß Koko


----------



## cdeger (30. Juni 2003)

Schau' dir den Vorbau mal genau an - als ob's da auf den bepper ankäme  


um2231schneller


----------



## Staabi (30. Juni 2003)

Ähnd se winner is:

cdeger. Hab' endlich einen 1 1/4" Spacer aufgetrieben und so konnte der zeitlich unkorrekte weil 2 Jahre zu junge A-Tac endlich gehen (war außerdem ein 1 1/8" mit Hülse). Rasalduls A-Tac ziert jetzt mein Yeti.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## andy2 (1. Juli 2003)

würdets du den spacer abgeben?


gruss andreas


----------



## Altitude (1. Juli 2003)

der Rasaldul - a Hund is er scho...

...erst das ganze GBBC-Wochenende über ebay philosophieren, dann die mittelfränkischen Fahnen voller Stolzes beim Rennen hochgehalten - und nun sehe ich auf "nüchternen Magen" dieses wunderschöne Teil - ich seh schon ich muß mal wieder nach Hersbruck zum Gaffen und streicheln" kommen....

Grüße

Alex

...den Weintrinkerkommentar verzeihe ich Dir...


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juli 2003)

Jones Bikes Oregon - ich mag Ein-Mann-Bike-Firmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Jones Bikes Oregon - ich mag Ein-Mann-Bike-Firmen! *



... sehr hübsch, traumhaft verarbeitet wie's aussieht, und doch irgendwie bekannt 

den lenker hatte ich in grundzügen an meiner rd350, da hies das teil m-lenker und kam von magura 

und der hauptrahmen erinnert fatal an 'nen mantis valkyrie so wie hier 

ciao
flo


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juli 2003)

Aber ich glaube die Gabel-Vorbau-Lenker-Barend-Einheit ist neu ...! 1100 gr für das ganze Teil!


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Juli 2003)

... singlespeed tool 

da bekommt direktes fahrgefühl und härte eine ganz neue bedeutung 

meine zwergin würde sagen: kraaaaaaaaaas papa ...

[email protected]
flo


----------



## Lowrider (1. Juli 2003)

@Flo 

Hart? das ding muss man so bauen aus Titan....    sonst flext die Gabel alleine und die LVE hat nichts davon


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juli 2003)

fitfu©ker-punisher!

Auch ein schöner Name ...


----------



## Beelzebub (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *der Rasaldul - a Hund is er scho...
> 
> ...erst das ganze GBBC-Wochenende über ebay philosophieren, dann die mittelfränkischen Fahnen voller Stolzes beim Rennen hochgehalten - und nun sehe ich auf "nüchternen Magen" dieses wunderschöne Teil - ich seh schon ich muß mal wieder nach Hersbruck zum Gaffen und streicheln" kommen....
> ...



des mit dem kommentar macht gar nix.Du,rikman und rifli wart ja so stimmgewaltig beim fertigmachen vor dem "schloßstüberl" das ich von marc gar nix gehört hab 


gruß alex/beelzi


----------



## The Rodenz (1. Juli 2003)

so ich geh jetzt schlafen bin müde nach der Nacht gestern, aber mit dem Beitrag steht der Fertischmacher dann wieder vorne, muss ja sein, ach übrigens   Das ESK muss jetzt auch ins Bett   



bis dann Jan


----------



## Jeroen (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Jones Bikes Oregon - ich mag Ein-Mann-Bike-Firmen!
> 
> http://www.jonesbikes.com/images/trad1.jpg
> ...



Was für ein Porn hasst du jetzt wieder gefünden?? Du Ron Jeremy!!!!


----------



## rob (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Das ESK muss jetzt auch ins Bett *



na gut, noch 5 minuten, ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> Was für ein Porn hasst du jetzt wieder gefünden?? Du Ron Jeremy!!!!
> ...



Well Jeroen actually he found me - god knows what kind of reputation www.gbbc.de has in the world by now! 
All of a sudden they all want to be linked from our site! 

I think that is pretty much the coolest stuff I got to see this year just a little too pricey - but much nicer then the OX for example!


----------



## The Rodenz (1. Juli 2003)

ihr kennt Ron Jeremy noch herrlich die guten alten zeiten mit Amber Lynn und Co, endlich mal mein Jahrgang hier


----------



## phatlizard (1. Juli 2003)

Jan ich hasse es echt Dich zu enttäuschen aber Jeroen ist 21 ... oder so!  
Der kennt den wahrscheinlich auch nur, weil die in Holland schon in der Grundschule Pornos in Sozialkunde gucken!  

phaty


----------



## The Rodenz (1. Juli 2003)

@Rob  Heute darfst Du solange du willst !!!


----------



## rob (2. Juli 2003)

yeepee!




> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> just a little too pricey *


aber nur ein kleines bisschen....


nacht


----------



## lebaron (2. Juli 2003)

mensch da bin ich seit tagen aus darmstadt zurück und hab noch nix im fertigmacher gepostet -  dat schleift....

naja das hab ich hiermit getan

@phaty
die jones lenker-gabel-vorbau-kombo hatten wir schon mal oder?  .... naja egal ich frag mich jedenfalls immernoch wie man das montieren soll...


ansonsten echt geile teile, vielleicht etwas viele rohre aber geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. Juli 2003)

Für alle, die immer schon mal von einem Matt Chester Singlespeeder geträumt haben - es wird Zeit! 
Ab September macht er nur noch 29"-Mountain-Bikes!


----------



## lebaron (3. Juli 2003)

5D


----------



## lebaron (3. Juli 2003)

so jetzt mit bild


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juli 2003)

What the uck???


----------



## lebaron (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *What the uck??? *




tja großer ich glaub von den 5d jungs können wir noch viel lernen


....  naja - nee eigentlich nicht


----------



## Kokopelli (3. Juli 2003)

Haben deine kumpels und du vorm Potsdamer Einkaufscentrum wieder Langeweile gehabt

Gruß Koko*ich hasse Seminararbeiten!*


----------



## The Rodenz (3. Juli 2003)

Hi Koko, was für die Seminararbeit


----------



## The Rodenz (3. Juli 2003)

Noch ein Bonbon


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Haben deine kumpels und du vorm Potsdamer Einkaufscentrum wieder Langeweile gehabt*



Das ist bestimmt im Westen Koko - gar kein Plattenbau im Hintergrund ... !


----------



## ritzelflitzer (3. Juli 2003)

Na Koko Kopf hoch, hier was zu Aufmunterung - damit du weißt, was du auf der Abi-Party verpasst hast, oder auch nicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (3. Juli 2003)

um die Schmerzen zu lindern....


----------



## Altitude (3. Juli 2003)

ok...


----------



## Altitude (3. Juli 2003)

(MBA August 2003 - Seite 106-108)

*SLINGSHOT SingleShot*


----------



## Marcus (3. Juli 2003)

Mit den Laufraedern eiert die Bude aber maechtig...

M.


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juli 2003)




----------



## Altitude (3. Juli 2003)

sieht jedenfalls so aus...


Schönes Wochenende...

...ich fahr jetzt nach Mek-Pom...


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Juli 2003)

... hat der hochverehrte madbull vom noch höher verehrten esk 
sein rädchen    

bei allem nötigen respeckt, das gehört hier hin und NUR hier hin. 







man beachte auch den wunderschönen sattel, fehlt nur noch irgendwo ein aufkleber "ich bremse auch für tiere"

   
flo


----------



## lebaron (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... hat der hochverehrte madbull  *




*vomstuhlfall*


----------



## Jeroen (3. Juli 2003)

Hat etwa lange gedauert (2 jahre oder so) .. aber endlich mal online...

www.viciouscycles.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




uuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh! leuchtreklame auf rädern - sowas brauch ich!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2003)

Ich glaube, das ist jetzt sein 17. Titanrad! Nie wieder arm sein!!!

Seven Tsunami Cyclocrosser
















Das Tsunami mit dem Duo:






Und das Duo nochmal Solo:


----------



## go-dirt (4. Juli 2003)

..bei seinem 17. rad musste er wohl sparen, oder wie soll man die exage/deore bremsen deuten ?


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *..bei seinem 17. rad musste er wohl sparen, oder wie soll man die exage/deore bremsen deuten ?  *



Tja der hat ja mehr Teile in der Garage als manches Reihenhaus im Keller - nachdem er so ziemlich jede Kombination von Cantis mit den Bremshebeln ausprobiert hat, waren die Deore einfach die besten - "over the bar!" ... das zum Thema leicht überbewertete schweineteure Bremsen aus Edelschmieden! Aber schön sind sie eben nicht die Shimanos ...!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Juli 2003)

Der Untergang des Abendlandes!!!

Mein erster und hoffentlich letzter Thread im 5D-Forum!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=65249

Wozu einen die Geldnot treibt ist erschreckend 

Gruß Koko*von sich selbst angewidert*


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Der Untergang des Abendlandes!!!
> 
> Mein erster und hoffentlich letzter Thread im 5D-Forum!!!
> ...



Bist Du jetzt völlig im off?????
Und das nur für die schwulblauen Bremsen??? Du bist exkommuniziert!
Einen Preis von der SSEM2003 unter den Kindern zu verteilen - das ist unwürdig!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (4. Juli 2003)

Das hat mit den Bremsen aber mal gar nichts zu tun!!!!

Alter, ich brauch Kohle. Punkt!

Und wenn die Dinger hier nur rumliegen, bringen sie nichts!!!

Bin übrigens wieder im aim, also mach mich da an!

Sorry, bin genervt.

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Sorry, bin genervt.
> *



Das sind wir doch alle!

Alles wird gut Koko ...!

phaty


----------



## Marcus (4. Juli 2003)

Machs dir nicht so schwer Koko, im 5D ist kein Beitrag mehr von dir, der ist jetzt dort, wo er hingehoert -- im 'Verkaufe'.

Das Classic-Forum ist naemlich das einzige, in dem Verkaufe-/Tausche- und Suche-Angebote ausserhalb der extra dafuer eingerichteten Foren gepostet werden duerfen.

Und schon ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung!

Gruesse, Marcus (dein Retter und 16-Punkte-in-Darmstadt-Bekommer )


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Das Classic-Forum ist naemlich das einzige, in dem Verkaufe-/Tausche- und Suche-Angebote ausserhalb der extra dafuer eingerichteten Foren gepostet werden duerfen.
> *



Bürokrat!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Juli 2003)

Danke du Berliner Warmduscher!

Dann guck jetzt mal welche Threads im Verkaufe direkt untereinander stehen!!!!

Mann o mann o mann!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Marcus (4. Juli 2003)

Spamming: 2 Punkte
Insubordination: 3 Punkte
Beleidigung der Forenleitung: 8 Punkte


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Spamming: 2 Punkte
> Insubordination: 3 Punkte
> Beleidigung der Forenleitung: 8 Punkte
> ...



Krieg ich bitte auch 2 für den Bürokrat?
Du Löschfahrzeug!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Spamming: 2 Punkte
> Insubordination: 3 Punkte
> Beleidigung der Forenleitung: 8 Punkte
> ...



Flensburg: 10 Punkte

Macht dann 23 Punkte...dafür kann man sich schonmal ein Eis leisten, finde ich!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Oliver Frey (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Jury besteht aus CDeger und mir! Bestechungsversuche sind absolut zwecklos - es sei denn einer hat ne heisse Schwester, die auf übergewichtige Kahlköpfe steht ...
> 
> phaty! *



Da war doch was. Also doch nicht die falsche Ausfahrt genommen, nur´n Unfall gebaut, gelle.

P.S. Ich schau mal, was so im Keller steht oder sich auf alten Bildern findet. Bin eigentlich Ästhet und fand neon schon damals *******, aber vielleicht fanden andere meinen Geschmack auch *******....


OLI


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Oliver Frey _
> *
> Bin eigentlich Ästhet und fand neon schon damals *******, aber vielleicht fanden andere meinen Geschmack auch *******....
> *



Immerhin ist Dein Frauengeschmack okay!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Frey (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *(MBA August 2003 - Seite 106-108)
> 
> SLINGSHOT SingleShot   *



Das Teil ist schon richtig schön geil. Hat mir auch sofort gefallen. Aber wieso kriegst Du das MBA einen Tag vor mir. Scheinbar weil wir hier auf´m Berg wohnen....


OLI


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Juli 2003)

... schattenparker 

hab' ich erwähnt dass ich jetzt dsl1500 habe 

mich schreckt niggs mehr   bildäääääääääääääääääär 


oldbutfaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast
flo


----------



## raymund (4. Juli 2003)

Damit es mal wieder etwas on topic zu sehen gibt, präsentiere ich mal  mein Restefahrrad.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Beelzebub (4. Juli 2003)

dachte immer resteräder sehen so aus


----------



## raymund (4. Juli 2003)

Ich hatte halt noch ausreichend Schaltgedöns übrig, sonst wäre es vielleicht ein Singlespeeder geworden.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Marcus (4. Juli 2003)

Raymund! Alter, mit dem Sattel hast du doch nach 247 Metern keine anstaendigen Eier mehr?!

Gruesse, Marcus

now listening to: *Pennywise - Straight Ahead*


----------



## phatlizard (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Raymund! Alter, mit dem Sattel hast du doch nach 247 Metern keine anstaendigen Eier mehr?!
> *



Sofort weg mit dem Ding - Du Löschterrorist!!
Immer dieser Absolutheitsanspruch eines gewissen Herrn J.

phaty


----------



## Marcus (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Immer dieser Absolutheitsanspruch eines gewissen Herrn J.*



Der kotzt mich immens an! 

Gruesse, Marcus (jetzt endlich auch mit Lieblingssmilie!)

now listening to: *Less Than Jake - Dopeman*


----------



## Marcus (4. Juli 2003)

Raymund: ausserdem ist mir dass zu aufgeraeumt auf deiner Werkbank. Sowas kann hier echt nicht angehen!

Gruesse, Marcus

now listening to: *Mad Caddies - All American Badass*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (5. Juli 2003)

Hey leute ihr seid ganz schön eingebildet (sorry, muß mal gesagt werden) ok, phaty und cdeger könnens ja machen aber zb. rikman- was der krümel hier sich meldet kann ich nicht sagen- ausser das: maggie sieht auch echt schei$$e aus. und Raymund - bau deine bikes wies dir gefällt. solange es kein cannondale ist. es gibt KEINE regeln wie du bike zusammen bauen musst. es sei denn, du lässt dich beeinflussen - jene sind echt arm und die nasenspitze abgefeillt. 

MfG
Bullet

Ps: das soll nicht heissen : 
Bullet macht CDeger und Phatlizard fertig
 - Nein der threat is cool... weiter so


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> *
> Ich hab mit 4 jahren mein erstes Velo geknickt, aber es sollte nicht das letzte sein:
> Diamond Back, Giant Cadex, Canyon enduro, 3 Baumarktbikes, 1 Stadtrad, coratec
> ...



... du musst noch viel lernen, gell  

1. radfahren  
2. respektvollen und höflichen umgang mit erwachsenen 
3. lesen
4. verstehen was man gelesen hat

deshalb darfst du hier erst wieder was sagen, wenn du den thread von anfang an durchgelesen hast, und mindestens 20 fragen des anwesenden auditoriums umgehend und ohne nachzuschauen, beantworten kannst   

ps: das nachschauen wird von rikman höchstselbst kontrolliert 
pps: der findet dich auch als gast und von einem fremden rechner  
ppps: der kann nämlich aus dem monitor rausschauen    

maulheld
flo


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> *Hey leute ihr seid ganz schön eingebildet (sorry, muß mal gesagt werden) ok, phaty und cdeger könnens ja machen aber zb. rikman- was der krümel hier sich meldet kann ich nicht sagen- ausser das: maggie sieht auch echt schei$$e aus. und Raymund - bau deine bikes wies dir gefällt. solange es kein cannondale ist. es gibt KEINE regeln wie du bike zusammen bauen musst. es sei denn, du lässt dich beeinflussen - jene sind echt arm und die nasenspitze abgefeillt.
> *



Wer nach einem Jahr, 14.000 postings und 200.000 hits noch nicht kapiert hat, wie "ernst" das hier gemeint ist, der könnte vielleicht auf dem falschen Dampfer sein!

Ansonsten eins ist klar der Deger und ich wir sind super eingebildet! Und das zu Recht denn wir haben die dicksten Eier, die coolsten Bikes und die totale Ahnung!

Eins muss ich noch berichtigen, Rikman ist kein Krümmel sondern ein Furz! 
Raymund ist sowieso einer von den krassen Bikern, der baut seine Räder immer so auf wie er will der böse Finger, obwohl wir ihm schon dreimal mit der Style-Polizei gedroht haben!

So ich muss jetzt leider gehen, ich hab noch einen Termin beim Portraitmaler, denn mein Bild wird ja ab nächsten Monat in jedem Bike-Shop in Deutschland hängen müssen!

His Royal Phatness!

P.S.: Bullet bloss weil hier nicht dauernd  eingefügt sind, bedeutet das nicht, daß jemand  ist sonder lediglich, daß der ganze thread  sein soll, obwohl er eigentlich  ist und an guten Tagen ist er einfach nur  ... bisher haben wir das auch durch die Bank mit  geschafft und eigentlich ist alles  weil wir doch total  sind!


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> maulheld
> flo *



Und der Flo ist die coolste Sau von allen!


----------



## Marcus (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> * zb. rikman- was der krümel hier sich meldet kann ich nicht sagen- ausser das: maggie sieht auch echt schei$$e aus. *





Spass -- jetzt erst recht!


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> *



Danke Jungs, ihr seit bei sowas immer viel entspannter als ich.

Nach dem Aufstehen ohne Frühstück bin ich nämlich immer unerträglich!

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2003)

Koko wie kommt mein Posting in Deine Signatur???

Hast Du wieder am falschen Knopf gedreht?

phaty
ist besorgt!


----------



## bella (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> P.S.: Bullet bloss weil hier nicht dauernd  eingefügt sind, bedeutet das nicht, daß jemand  ist sonder lediglich, daß der ganze thread  sein soll, obwohl er eigentlich  ist und an guten Tagen ist er einfach nur  ... bisher haben wir das auch durch die Bank mit  geschafft und eigentlich ist alles  weil wir doch total  sind! *



...das Posting ist der Wahnsinn... hehe... Fertigmacher 4 Dummies...


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *
> 
> ...das Posting ist der Wahnsinn... hehe... Fertigmacher 4 Dummies... *



Ich dachte mir eben: "Versuchs mal mit Höhlenmalerei, vielleicht klappt es dann ..."

Aber mach Dir keine Sorgen, da sind noch genug über, die das einfach nicht verstehen wollen, aber für die hat man immer noch das Finale-Rettungs-Smilie:

 

phaty


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2003)

au mann nur gut das ich eben erst aufgetanden bin und phaty schon gepostet hat, ich denke das hätte wieder ein brumm gegeebn das die welt noch nicht gesehen ht.. au weia hier gehts ja wieder rund wenn man mal wieder an der matratze horcht....


bati
*derniemehrschlafengeht*


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2003)

au mann nur gut das ich eben erst aufgetanden bin und phaty schon gepostet hat, ich denke das hätte wieder ein brumm gegeebn das die welt noch nicht gesehen ht.. au weia hier gehts ja wieder rund wenn man mal wieder an der matratze horcht....


bati
*derniemehrschlafengeht*


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2003)

Tja Basti im Halbschlaf Doppelpostings machen ... koch mal Kaffee ... !


----------



## Bullet (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... du musst noch viel lernen, gell
> ...




das mauli bist du, weil du nicht kappierst was ich meine also werd mal wieder locker und lerne zu verstehn, das es hier nicht darum geht die leute persönlich zu dissen,- sondern KRITIK an den bikes positiv wie auch negativ abzugeben. Phaty hat das bestimmt verstanden - rikman nicht !?

MfG
Bullet


Macht ma n lauen   is ja schliesslich WOCHENENDE !!!


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Isch lach mich weg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das Patrönsche erklärt uns den Fertigmacher

Bist du eigentlich heimlich in Phaty verknallt, oder warum schleimst du dich so ein?

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2003)

BRUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


sorry aber


MACH DEN KOPP ZU UND DREH AUF DEN HAXEN UM




basti
*extremangepisstweilweniggeschlafen*


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> *das mauli bist du, weil du nicht kappierst was ich meine also werd mal wieder locker und lerne zu verstehn, das es hier nicht darum geht die leute persönlich zu dissen,- sondern KRITIK an den bikes positiv wie auch negativ abzugeben. Phaty hat das bestimmt verstanden - rikman nicht !?
> *



Also ich bin mit Abstand der grösste People-Disser hier ... immerhin hab ich schon 8 Strafpunkte und eine total beschi$$ene Reputation - kannste jeden Fragen, ehrlich ... ! 

Ich glaub Bullet Du musst leider nachsitzen, 14.000 postings lesen - dann klappts auch mit dem Fertigmachen!

phaty

Wer gegen Rikman ist - ist auch gegen mich! 

P.S.: ... das gilt auch für Koko, basti, flo, whoa, rob ... ach ja und wer gegen Domilein ist, der hat gleich verloren, und Jan und Alex und rasadul und Oli ... wer war denn da noch ...??? BAAAAASTI bring mir mal die Liste ... ! Und wehe es ist einer gegen Isabella oder gar gegen itz!

You'll never walk alone!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2003)

Barry White der König der Fi©kmusik ist gestern gestorben!

Wir haben ihm viel zu verdanken!


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> You'll never walk alone!       *



AU weia großer, irgendwie muss in letzter zeit was schlimmes mit dir vorgehen, dieser smileywahn ist ja nicht auszuhalten....


ps: liste ist in arbeit


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2003)

Das ist ne Frau ...


----------



## Radebeuler (5. Juli 2003)

Schaut euch das mal an:   Spiegel Artikel  


Mfg


----------



## phattyred (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das ist ne Frau ...
> 
> 
> ...



 und woran sieht man das?


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> und woran sieht man das? *



An der Rahmengröße

Aber mal im Ernst: Wer soll'n das sein?

Gruß Koko*mag keine Frauen,die mehr Muskeln als er haben*


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2003)

Ich bin ja nun nicht wirklich in der Lage Dickenwitze zu machen aber ersten sind das Sportler*innen* naja und zweitens ..... grundgütiger


----------



## ibislover (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich bin ja nun nicht wirklich in der Lage Dickenwitze zu machen aber ersten sind das Sportlerinnen naja und zweitens ..... grundgütiger
> 
> *




die richtige formulierung müsste wahrscheinlich heißen: "Gewichtheberinnen bei der Ausübung ihres Ausgleichsports"! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2003)

"*Bulgarische* Gewichtheberinnen bei der Ausübung ihres Ausgleichsports"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> die richtige formulierung müsste wahrscheinlich heißen: "Gewichtheberinnen bei der Ausübung ihres Ausgleichsports"!
> gruß,
> phil *





> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *"Bulgarische Gewichtheberinnen bei der Ausübung ihres Ausgleichsports" *



einfach sterodroids!


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> einfach sterodroids! *



In anbetracht der Tatsache, daß es sich hier um US-amerikanische Frauen handelt würde ich behaupten, daß der leicht adipöse Zustand der Cannondale-Fahrerin doch wohl eher von leckerem genverfälschten Hamburger-Brät hervorgerufen wurde  ... !

Nur mal so ne Idee ...

phaty


----------



## lebaron (5. Juli 2003)

....ULLE ULLE ULLE ULLE......


da isser also wieder uns' JAN 2 sekunden zurück erst Platz eins am ende DRITTER, was will man mehr...


JUNG weiter so ... bonne route


----------



## phattyred (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> In anbetracht der Tatsache, daß es sich hier um US-amerikanische Frauen handelt würde ich behaupten, daß der leicht adipöse Zustand der Cannondale-Fahrerin doch wohl eher von leckerem genverfälschten Hamburger-Brät hervorgerufen wurde  ... !
> ...




Bei Cannondale-FahrerInnen kommt das alles von(aus?) den dosen!







...und ich mach da kein smilie hin, kommt gar nicht in frage!


----------



## Marcus (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> *Phaty hat das bestimmt verstanden - rikman nicht !?*



Geht's dir gut? Ich denke, der Raymund hat das schon so verstanden, wie ich es gemeint habe - du aber nicht. Ist mir auch egal. Drauf g'schissen, aber g'scheit!

Zurueck zum Tagesgeschaeft.

Phaty: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruesse, Marcus

now listening to: *Beatsteaks - Excited*


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2003)

Für alle Noch-Schaltungs-Schwuchtel-Passiv-Leser: es gibt einen neuen SSp-Spanner für Schaltaugen-Bikes (würg) - oh Gott ich wird Eingangfaschist - egal sieht doch ganz hübsch aus ...






Renndesign USA 

phaty

Rikky nicht drauf eingehen - wegweinen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2003)

Ja nee is klar ... ganz grosses Kino!


----------



## DocSnyder (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *So ich muss jetzt leider gehen, ich hab noch einen Termin beim Portraitmaler, denn mein Bild wird ja ab nächsten Monat in jedem Bike-Shop in Deutschland hängen müssen!*



Gut das du mich dran erinnerst...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe endlich einen passenden Rahmen gefunden:


----------



## DerAlex (5. Juli 2003)

Tja, Koko, die haben wirklich deutlich mehr, äh, Substanz als Du. Hast Du Glück, dass Handydoping  nicht so fies anschlägt.


----------



## DocSnyder (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich bin ja nun nicht wirklich in der Lage Dickenwitze zu machen aber ersten sind das Sportlerinnen naja und zweitens ..... grundgütiger*



"These thighs are powered by Monsanto Nutrition."

Sozusagen Bio Hazard auf zwei Rädern.


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2003)

1. DFB Pokalrunde

*Borussia Neunkirchen - Bayern München* 

Und ich wohne 100 Meter vom Stadion weg! Dass ich das noch erleben darf ... !

phaty
tiefgerührt


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2003)

Vom NORBA Champion zum Singlespeeder - Joe Murray beim Cream Puff 100 Race in Oregon!

39 Jahre alt 2. Platz bei den Singlespeedern 11. im Gesamtklassement mit einer Zeit unter 10 Stunden und das ist auf dem Kurs höllisch gut!


----------



## The Rodenz (6. Juli 2003)

@Phaty, Grosser wann ist das Spiel, kriegst du Karten, ich komme

sag mal was  bis dann Jan


----------



## Marcus (6. Juli 2003)

Ach ja, Bayern dissen wuerde ich auch mal wieder gerne (nich wahr Alti?). Scheisendrecksweit bis ins Saarland. Da warte ich lieber, bis die wieder bei Hertha aufs Maul kriegen. Oder umgekehrt. Mir egal. Bin eh schon wieder total straff.

Nacht!

Gruesse, Marcus

...und schon wieder ist der ESK (welcher ESK?) spaeter als der Rodenz ins Bett gegangen!


----------



## Kokopelli (6. Juli 2003)

Momeeeeent!!!!

Ich habe nur meinen Navigator schonmal früher ins Bett geschickt!!!

Der Leistungssportler(nächstes Jahr Alex ) geht jetzt erst schlafen.

Gruß Koko


----------



## kAos (6. Juli 2003)

nacht leute!


kAos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (6. Juli 2003)

Was ist diese woche nur los ???? erst stirbt BARRY WHITE und gestern ist ein guter Freund von uns gegangen - Mein Gt !!!! Oberrohr komplett gerissen. Ich könnt heulen, nicht wegen dem Gt, sondern weil mir nichts anderes übrig bleibt als mit dem Specialized M4 meiner frau zu fahrn... BäHH Aluminium - pfui !!! was soll ich denn jetzt nur tun ? 

In stiller Trauer
Bullet


PS. Rikman- is gut! ok?


----------



## raymund (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Raymund! Alter, mit dem Sattel hast du doch nach 247 Metern keine anstaendigen Eier mehr?!
> 
> Gruesse, Marcus
> ...



kann jetzt erst antworten, da wir gestern Betriebsfest hatten.

mit dem Sattel habe ich knapp 20.000 km  zurückgelegt und trotzdem 3 Kinder, kan so schlimm also nicht sein.
An der Sattelneigung kann man aber gewiss noch arbeiten.

Gruß
Raymund

PS: ach ja, die Werkbank sieht normalerweise aufgeräumter aus. (man sieht sie Spiegelung der frisch überholten Käferlichtmaschine)


----------



## raymund (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> *und Raymund - bau deine bikes wies dir gefällt. solange es kein cannondale ist.
> MfG
> Bullet
> ...



Sorry





> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Raymund ist sowieso einer von den krassen Bikern, der baut seine Räder immer so auf wie er will der böse Finger, obwohl wir ihm schon dreimal mit der Style-Polizei gedroht haben!
> 
> *




Stimmt

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## peppaman (6. Juli 2003)

in stiller trauer um Barry, habe ich gestern noch vieli schlimmeres entdeckt:

Nächstes jahr bei KONA- das Unit bekommt so Rohloff-style-Disc-Ausfaller 

und...KEIN EXPLOSIF MEHR   


gruß
peppa
*entrüstet*


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *Stimmt
> *



Weißwandreifen am Cracknfail - vom Käfer abmontiert???

Grenzwertig ...!

phaty


----------



## Marcus (6. Juli 2003)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaalso, mir macht die Farbe vom cracknfail extrem zu schaffen. Das ist nichts fuer verkaterte Leute am fruehen Morgen...
Ansonsten, der El-diabolo wuerde sich freuen ueber die Bude, aber der schau ja hier nicht mehr vorbei 

[imgl]http://www.smiliemania.de/php/sg/show.php?smilie=792911-0.png[/imgl]

Gruesse, Marcus


now listening to: *Save Ferris - Come on, Eileen*


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2003)

[klug********rmodeon]das sind keine weißwandreifen somder reflektierende streifen[klug********rmodeoff]


----------



## raymund (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Weißwandreifen am Cracknfail - vom Käfer abmontiert???
> ...



Bei einer ColaDose ist das doch wurscht oder?

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## raymund (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Aaaaaaaaaaaaaalso, mir macht die Farbe vom cracknfail extrem zu schaffen. Das ist nichts fuer verkaterte Leute am fruehen Morgen...
> 
> *



hilft beim Wachwerden, deshalb gehe ich morgens auch immer mal kurz in den Keller...

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Bei einer ColaDose ist das doch wurscht oder?
> ...



Nein selbst die kann man mit etwas gutem Willen schön machen ... !!!
Natürlich ist die Lackierung "Froschfotzengrün" nicht hilfreich in dem Fall, aber man muss es doch nicht mutwillig schlimmer machen ... !

@Basti: ach nee???

@Rik: Was'n los mit El? Nur noch Frankenforum?

Ich habe gerade im Fernsehen die Weltmeisterschaft im Frauentragen aus Finnland gesehen - und es gibt Leute die uns fragen warum wir nur einen Gang am Rad haben ... !

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2003)

Rikman,

hat mir Dir in der letzten Nacht das Gehirn aus dem rasierten Schädel gepoppt oder war der Drogencocktail schlecht? Stichwort: ESK-Website 

phaty


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2003)

.........LOL


DAS nenn ich nen abgang


----------



## roesli (6. Juli 2003)

....wieder zurück - nach zwei Wochen Computerausfall wegen defektem Motherboard! - Jetzt ist aber wieder alles gut, und sogar noch besser - ADSL sei Dank 

Wie ich seh, habt Ihr euch ja kräftig amüsiert mit dem C'dale - ich hoff, es hat mir jemand ein Stück aufgehoben!  

Unterdessen wurde auch mein Creamy fertig - hier mal die Bilder - und drauf die Meute!


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2003)




----------



## roesli (6. Juli 2003)

..halt so schön is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (6. Juli 2003)

..der Nähe:


----------



## roesli (6. Juli 2003)

....zu guter Letzt:


----------



## lebaron (6. Juli 2003)

mensch urs...

da haste ja ne echte perle aus dem kona gemacht, RESPEKT


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juli 2003)




----------



## ibislover (6. Juli 2003)

oder wie!?   







/phil


----------



## DocSnyder (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *oder wie!?
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das innen hohl ist, isses OK.
Das J.U. von tune war in der Art konstruiert, wenn auch nicht
so bollenmässig.
Aber wie ich die Schlammis kenne ist das Vollmaterial.

Baujahr?


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

Nicht viel drin ... aber ...


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2003)

Einfach nur weil's ein geiles Bild ist...und weil ich dieses Jahr nicht in Urlaub komme

Mein geliebter Blick von der Achenkanzel auf den Königssee, kurz nach der Kührointalm

Aber 8tung: Groß!!!







Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2003)

Seufz!


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2003)

...Ach ja...wer kennt ihn nicht....

erst sieht man das schwarze Loch...






..dann kommt der pure Spaß...






...und abends beim Bier am Pool denkt man dann: Boah...dat bin ich gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

Alleine die Tatsache, daß Du den Bergen hinterherweinst und nicht Malle, beweisst, daß Du Urlaub brauchst - armes Kokolein ...!

phaty


----------



## Lowrider (7. Juli 2003)

vorallem punkt 12 bis 16 ist geil......  einfach der Hammer


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *vorallem punkt 12 bis 16 ist geil......  einfach der Hammer *



und 16-17 mit dem Paraglider oder?


----------



## ibislover (7. Juli 2003)

ibis "köpfchen".   








gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

Nein, ich weiss nicht wie sie heissen, was sie wiegen, wieviel sie kosten und ob sie halten - und bei ebay hab ich sie auch nicht gefunden ...

Nur so für's Auge ...


----------



## ibislover (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Nein, ich weiss nicht wie sie heissen ...*




steht doch drauf, *AVALON*! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> steht doch drauf, AVALON!
> *



... warum bin ich nicht überrascht!

Jetzt wo Du die Firma so listig herausgefunden hast, dürfte es ja ein Kinderspiel sein den Namen der Kurbel zu enttarnen - Dr. Watson!  

phaty


----------



## Beelzebub (7. Juli 2003)

das sind avalon starlite cranks.die gabs mal bei wheels of steel in bärlin

gruß alex


----------



## lebaron (7. Juli 2003)

großer wo hast du die denn gefunden nach denen suche ich schon ewig......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *das sind avalon starlite cranks.die gabs mal bei wheels of steel in bärlin
> 
> gruß alex *



jup... und heute hat der danny nur noch 2 avalon thermoplast lenker da


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *großer wo hast du die denn gefunden nach denen suche ich schon ewig...... *



Sowas gewinnt man in den USA bei Singlespeed Rennen - irgendwie für den 34. Platz oder für das Schönste Helm-Cover ... !  

phaty


----------



## lebaron (7. Juli 2003)

und jetzt im ernst?


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> und jetzt im ernst? *



Hab ich Dich je angelogen Sohn ... ?


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)




----------



## Steinhummer (7. Juli 2003)

Kleiner Tipp an alle: Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen das Buch 100 Jahre Tour de France aus dem Delius Klasing-Verlag geholt und komm seitdem kaum noch in Schlaf vor lauter Lesen & Bilder guckn. Ich sach nur:

GEI-LO-MAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hab weder mit Rennrädern noch rasierten  Beinen was am Hut, aber das ist einfach klasse! Dier geilsten sepiafarbenen S/W-Bilder aus den ersten 50 Jahren, klasse Texte etc. - vor allem die SS-Gemeinde dürfte sich angesprochen fühlen, denn die Profis fuhren bis 37 ohne Schaltung!
Für 30 Oiren absolut preiswert!

Steinhummer (komischerweise (noch ) ohne D.-K.-Werbevertrag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymund (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *oder wie!?
> 
> 
> ...



Oh prima, zwei Sollbruchstellen....
Da hat jemand bei der  Konstruktionslehrevorlesung nicht aufgepasst.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Oh prima, zwei Sollbruchstellen....
> ...



.... action tec ti innenlager 
die waren zwar nicht so dick inne mitte ...

ich habe sowas mal aus einem team marin ausgebaut.....
nachdem es auf der kurbelseite am übergang von achse rund auf achse vierkant abgefazzt war 

dem fahrer is nix passiert, ausser 'nem riesen schreck.

action tec taugt wirklich nur für die wand, und dann aber voooooorsichtig anbringen  

ciao
flo


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

... und bei der Tour de France fährt Monsieur Jimmy Casper als letzer im Feld mit einer Halskrause, weil er sich gestern bei dem Massensturz ein Schleuderdrauma zugezogen hat ... wie blöd muss man denn eigentlich sein???

phaty

P.S.: wer guckt denn eigentlich? bin ich denn die einzige Hausfrau?


----------



## ibislover (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> P.S.: wer guckt denn eigentlich? bin ich denn die einzige Hausfrau? *



hab´ mir nen fernseher an den schreibtisch gestellt und "beschalle" die kollegen mit den kommentaren der suuuuper ard/zdf/eurosport moderatoren!    


gruß,
phil


----------



## Altitude (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> [BP.S.: wer guckt denn eigentlich? bin ich denn die einzige Hausfrau? [/B]



ich hab den Live-Ticker von www.letour.com laufen...

Tyler Hamilton fährt auch mit nem Schlüsselbeinbruch...

...die spinnen die Roadies...

...wie sieht Lance eigentlich aus...der soll ja gestern auch gestürzt sein....


----------



## lebaron (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> ich hab den Live-Ticker von www.letour.com laufgen...
> ...




der hat  nur nen bluterguss im oberschenkel und abschürfungen am elenbogen...that's it


naja respekt vor tyler hamilton, gerstern im interview meinte er noch er habe trotz medikamenten höllische schmerzen und diue werden wohl nachdem aufstehen noch heftiger sien....


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> naja respekt vor tyler hamilton, gerstern im interview meinte er noch er habe trotz medikamenten höllische schmerzen und diue werden wohl nachdem aufstehen noch heftiger sien.... *



Nee dafür gibt es von mir keinen Respekt! Das ist Dummheit auf Kosten der Gesundheit! Eine Tour de France kommt wieder (die jetzige kann er eh haken!) aber man hat nur einen Körper!

Wenn man wie ich "Invalide" ist bekommt man eine andere Einstellung!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

Frau Zabel ist die geilste!!!!


----------



## Altitude (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> naja respekt vor tyler hamilton, gerstern im interview meinte er noch er habe trotz medikamenten höllische schmerzen und diue werden wohl nachdem aufstehen noch heftiger sien.... *



wer mit so einer Verletzung meint, der Welt was bewisen zu müssen - hat meinen Respekt nicht verdient - sondern mein Mitleid...er sollte den Tatsachen ins Auge sehen...die Tour ist für Ihn vorbnei...er sollte sich nun erholen und evtl kann er ja bei der Vuelta was reissen...so provoziert er nur Folgeschäden...


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *www.letour.com*



sagt:

_Miguel Indurain the five-time winner of the Tour de France believes that the favourite for the overall title of this year's race is the 1997 champion, Jan Ullrich. The German became a father one week ago. He finished the prologue in fourth place. Ullrich is currently six seconds behind the overall leader, Brad McGee._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> * - vor allem die SS-Gemeinde dürfte sich angesprochen fühlen, denn die Profis fuhren bis 37 ohne Schaltung! *



....in dem Zusammenhang hab ich doch noch das da gefunden:

"Variable gears are only for people over forty-five. Isn't it better to triumph by the strength of your muscles than by the artifice of a derailleur? We are getting soft. As for me, give me a fixed gear!" --Henri Desgrange, 1902


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *
> 
> ....in dem Zusammenhang hab ich doch noch das da gefunden:
> ...



Daaaaaaaaaaaanke!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steinhummer (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *wie blöd muss man denn eigentlich sein???
> 
> phaty
> ...



Wenn der Pulk im Zentiometerabstand fährt und einer beim Schlusssprint aus dem Pedal klickt, nem anderen vors Vorderrad tritt und auch selbst hinsegelt, dann sind die Chancen zum Ausweichen gleich Null... Also von Blödheit kann hier wohl keine Rede sein.



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> sagt:
> ...



Stimmt, der Mann ist locker wie nie, während Kollege Armstark sicherlich schon etwas krampft. Aber das Ganze hat ja noch weitere Dimensionen. Dank Armstrong ist Coca-Cola Hauptsponsor und schaut fast ganz Amerika zu. Ketzerisch gefragt: Darf überhaupt jemand anderes gewinnen?

Steinhummer (leider keine Hausfrau. Habe aber extra den Fernseher wieder rausgekramt für die Tour. In vier Wochen verschwindet er wieder im Keller)


----------



## lebaron (7. Juli 2003)

....wie geil doch immer wieder die tour kommentatoren sind...



..."da hatter er probleme mit dem umwerfer, das ist dieses kleine gerätchen, das die kette von links nach rechts bewegt"....



mit bezug auf uwe peschel der sich grade lang gemacht hat und schon arg gebeutelt wurde diese saison






basti
*kann nicht mehr*


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

Herr Schalentier, das bin ich von Dir ja garnicht gewohnt, auf der Leitung stehen ... !



> Wenn der Pulk im Zentiometerabstand fährt und einer beim Schlusssprint aus dem Pedal klickt, nem anderen vors Vorderrad tritt und auch selbst hinsegelt, dann sind die Chancen zum Ausweichen gleich Null... Also von Blödheit kann hier wohl keine Rede sein.



Natürlich kann der Gute nix für seinen Sturz aber muss der mit starrem Blick und starrem Hals *heute* verletzt hinter dem Feld herfahren ... ???

phaty
Die Tour Hausfrau - gespült ist schon!


----------



## Altitude (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Die Tour Hausfrau - gespült ist schon! *



OK, DANN KANNST DUUNS JA EINEN kUCHEN BACKEN....


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> OK, DANN KANNST DUUNS JA EINEN kUCHEN BACKEN.... *



Rotweinkuchen?


----------



## Altitude (7. Juli 2003)

nen deftigen Elsässer Flammekuchen...

den Wein bring ich dann mit...

oder eine Sachertorte...


----------



## Steinhummer (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Herr Schalentier, das bin ich von Dir ja garnicht gewohnt, auf der Leitung stehen ... !
> phaty
> Die Tour Hausfrau - gespült ist schon! *



  Ok, bin ja schon still...

Putzt du auch nackt?  Bei mir wär noch Handlungsbedarf...

Steinhummer (kommt wg. TdF nicht zum putzen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *....wie geil doch immer wieder die tour kommentatoren sind...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wäre ja schon dankbar wenn nicht ständig vom Überwerfer gefaselt werden würde.

"Tiiiiinaaaaa, wat kosten die Überwerfer?"


----------



## Steinhummer (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *nen deftigen Elsässer Flammekuchen...
> 
> den Wein bring ich dann mit...
> ...



Komm lieber zu mir, da gibts wenigstens nen guten "Rhoihessewoi"

Steinhummer

PS @ Altitude: Falls du wie ich auch gern mal aufm Schlauch stehst, denk dir einfach ein  dazu...


----------



## peppaman (7. Juli 2003)

steht gerade auf der web.de-Seite:


Kurioses  

 Aktuell 


[zoom]    
Bräutigam war zu hässlich: Braut fiel in Ohnmacht

Riad/Kairo (dpa/WEB.DE) - Eine Braut ist in Saudi-Arabien mitten während der Hochzeitsfeier in eine Ohnmacht gefallen, als sie ihren abstoßend hässlichen Bräutigam zum ersten Mal aus der Nähe sah.

Wie die saudische Zeitung "ArabNews" berichtete, erklärte die Braut aus der Stadt Sabya, der Bräutigam sei nicht der gleiche Mann, der zuvor bei der Familie um ihre Hand angehalten habe.

Obwohl sich ihre Familie bemühte, sie vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen, bestand sie auf einer raschen Scheidung.

In Saudi-Arabien kommt es immer noch vor, dass junge Frauen einen Bewerber, der um ihre Hand anhält, vor der Hochzeit entweder gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen, oder aber nur einen wenig aufschlussreichen, vorsichtigen Blick durch den schwarzen Gesichtsschleier werfen dürfen. 



ne nene

peppa


----------



## peppaman (7. Juli 2003)

da ist die familie wohl opfer beim bösen E geworden....


----------



## DocSnyder (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> Dank Armstrong ist Coca-Cola Hauptsponsor und schaut fast ganz Amerika zu. Ketzerisch gefragt: Darf überhaupt jemand anderes gewinnen?*



Koksa Cola sponsort schon Ewigkeiten die TDF.

Eines ist jedoch sicher:
wenn Lanze dieses Jahr verliert, interessiert sich wieder kein Ami mehr für Radfahn.
Da drüben kucken ja 80% nicht aus Interesse an der Tour/dem Radfahn, sondern weil da ein Amerikaner gewinnt.

DocSnyder
*derdieTDFseit96durchgängigamFernsäherverfolgt"


----------



## whoa (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... schattenparker
> 
> hab' ich erwähnt dass ich jetzt dsl1500 habe
> ...



 :schrei: lärr: ihr seid so gemein.. die ver*****e telekom hat mich erst 2 jahre lang abhängig gemacht um mir nun zu sagen, ätsch bätsch aus die maus.. für sie nur noch isdn oder modem!

jedesmal wenn ich 'nen dsl-werbespot seh steigt mein blutdruck in's unermessliche, dat kann nich gesund sein 

und komm mir keiner mit dem sky-dsl schrott.. sonst kann ich nicht für eure gesundheit während der berliner eingangheit garantieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymund (7. Juli 2003)

Etwas off topic, aber ich freue mich so.

Wir ( www.fev-racing.de )haben gewonnen: http://www.langstreckenpokal.de/index.htm

Der Siegerwagen vom Team Scheidt hat mit unserem Motor den Gesamtsieg errungen.
Mit dem sensationellen 5. Platz beim 24H-Rennen ist da mit Abstand unsere beste Saison.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## DocSnyder (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *Etwas off topic, aber ich freue mich so.
> 
> Wir ( www.fev-racing.de )haben gewonnen: http://www.langstreckenpokal.de/index.htm
> ...



Glückwunsch 

Aber irgendwie komme ich nicht auf eure HP.

DocSnyder
dem es beim 24H Rennen besonders der MTM Audi angetan hat
-> einfach Kult


----------



## kAos (7. Juli 2003)

kAos


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> die ver*****e telekom hat mich erst 2 jahre lang abhängig gemacht um mir nun zu sagen, ätsch bätsch aus die maus.. für sie nur noch isdn oder modem! *



Tieeeef im Oohoosteenn.....

Tja Jung, da mußte halt im Köln/Bonner Raum wohnen.


Hier gibt es NetCologne.

DSL+Flat+Telefongebühr für 52 Eusen

Und im Moment noch mtl. 300 Freiminuten!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Marcus (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Tieeeef im Oohoosteenn.....
> ...



Ach Jung, geh Alt trinken!

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

... gaaaaaaaarnix ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2003)

Aber ich!

Toller BIKE-Aufkleber am Oberrohr 

Gruß Koko


----------



## raymund (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... gaaaaaaaarnix ... !
> 
> *



Das muss Euch doch wehtun, und selbst ich, der beim Zusammenstellen on Komponenten recht schmerzfrei ist, hätte bei dieser Kombi so meine Skrupel.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## DerAlex (7. Juli 2003)

Das wäre so ziemlich das einzige Merlin, das wert wäre getossed zu werden!
Die Variante mit der Fatty war ja schon grenzwertig, aber das, nee.


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Das muss Euch doch wehtun, und selbst ich, der beim Zusammenstellen on Komponenten recht schmerzfrei ist, hätte bei dieser Kombi so meine Skrupel.
> ...



Ist eben die einzige Möglichkeit in einem normalen Rahmen 29"-Räder zu fahren - stellt sich dann die Frage: MUSS DAS SEIN??? Aber bei Terminaut geht es eben doch immer nur ums ausprobieren ... bei 17 Titanrädern ist es ja egal, ob eins ein bisschen daneben ist ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (7. Juli 2003)

...haettst du lieber ne Monster Triple dring'habt?

[imgl]http://www.smiliemania.de/php/sg/show.php?smilie=793880-0.png[/imgl]






Gruesse, Marcus

Wasn das uebrigens fuer ne Schnecke da oben?


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> [imgl]http://www.smiliemania.de/php/sg/show.php?smilie=793880-0.png[/imgl]
> *



Hab ich da nicht ein © drauf? Du website-terrorrist!!!

phaty


----------



## Marcus (7. Juli 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Der Administrator in Spam-Laune! 
Komm her Du Absolutheits-Beansprucher ich beiss Dich ins Knie ... !


----------



## Marcus (7. Juli 2003)

Ey! Dem Administrator darf den konkret in Fertischmacher spammen.


----------



## Oliver Frey (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Das muss Euch doch wehtun, und selbst ich, der beim Zusammenstellen on Komponenten recht schmerzfrei ist, hätte bei dieser Kombi so meine Skrupel.
> ...



Stimmt!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Schade eigentlich um das hübsche Rad, das es mal war. Sieht so ein bischen wie das Bild von der Brücke auf der A4 (?) aus. Da muß einen eigentlich der Blitz treffen, wenn man nur darüber nachdenkt.

OLI


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Ey! Dem Administrator darf den konkret in Fertischmacher spammen.
> *



Dat is mein Job!!!






Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Ey! Dem Administrator darf den konkret in Fertischmacher spammen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ey Ultrakrasses Maschinepistole hast Du da Alda ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAlex (8. Juli 2003)

Rikman!
Schneckle ist aus MBA! 
Schneckle ist drin, um auch mal was positives beizutragen!


----------



## Bullet (8. Juli 2003)

Audi ? na gut !

Hier !

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2422084270&category=30181

kann mans übertreiben ? oder soll das lustig sein ?

MfG
Matthes


----------



## Eisenfahrer (8. Juli 2003)

Wenn das mal keine Gelegenheit ist, den Link hier zu plazieren:

http://www.mobile.de/cgi-bin/da.pl?bereich=pkw&id=11111111122474083

No more comments

reiner


----------



## raymund (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> *Audi ? na gut !
> 
> Hier !
> ...



Tja, es gibt nicht nur unter den Fahrradfahrern militaristische Markenfetischisten...

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2003)

Autos?


----------



## Bullet (8. Juli 2003)

wenn ich schon nicht mit dem Velo in den Wald fahre, dann wenigstens mit STYLE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (8. Juli 2003)

hier sind die singlespeeder gefragt !!!


oder was ?


----------



## Steinhummer (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> *wenn ich schon nicht mit dem Velo in den Wald fahre, dann wenigstens mit STYLE. *



Sorry, aber diese Dinger sind m. E. einfach eine evolutionäre Sackgasse. Der Zwang, mit nem Geländewagen 280 fahren zu müssen, hat für meinen Geschmack nix mit Geschmack, sondern nur mit Dekadenz und Geltungssucht zu tun. Und Autos, die 2003 Testverbräuche jenseits der 20 Liter haben, sind schlicht daneben.
Aber Schorsch Bush wird schon dafür sorgen, dass sein Volk (und auch wir) weiter solche Karren am Laufen halten können, indem er sich beizeiten die nötigen Ölquellen sichert...

Nix für ungut.

Steinhummer (Autofan, der sich manchmal selber über den Gutmenschen in sich wundert)


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (8. Juli 2003)

so, endlich sind auch meine bikes abgelichted (mal wenigstens zwei davon)  
ich weiss, solche räder waren schon öfters anstoss für kritik, hab sie gratis gekriegt, 3 Jahre trial gefahren damit und nun....
die maguras werden noch durch eigenbau ersetzt...
na dann, ein mal fertig machen bitte


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (8. Juli 2003)

hab noch ein zweites, nochmal fertig machen bitte


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo Hüpf _
> *so, endlich sind auch meine bikes abgelichted (mal wenigstens zwei davon)
> ich weiss, solche räder waren schon öfters anstoss für kritik, hab sie gratis gekriegt, 3 Jahre trial gefahren damit und nun....
> die maguras werden noch durch eigenbau ersetzt...
> na dann, ein mal fertig machen bitte *



Crudcatcher sind was für Weicheier, Spinergy-Laufräder gehören verboten.
Aber der Hammer ist der Seesack unterm Sattel.


----------



## Kunibert (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Aber der Hammer ist der Seesack unterm Sattel. *



... oder steckt da gar schon ein Bremsfallschirm drinne - als Maguraalternative...


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2003)

@alex


was war das für eine gabel???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo Hüpf _
> *
> na dann, ein mal fertig machen bitte *



Das Problem ist ja wohl, daß man in dem Fall nicht die unschuldigen Bikes fertigmachen sollte, sondern den Menschen, der einem YoEddy so was antut - wie skrupellos kann man denn eigentlich sein ... ???

phaty


----------



## The Rodenz (8. Juli 2003)

Hallo Hausfrau, sitze auch vor dem Liveticker, wie ist es gelaufen mit der anderen Sache ?

gruss Jan


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Hallo Hausfrau, sitze auch vor dem Liveticker, wie ist es gelaufen mit der anderen Sache ?
> 
> gruss Jan *



Uni-Homburg - war zur Voruntersuchung wg. den alten Befunden, hab einen Termin in 14 Tagen bei der Chefärztin! Das ist wohl ne Sensation normalerweise dauert das 3 Monate! Und lecker Medikamentencocktail gegen die akuten Sachen ... !

Uiiiiii Krankenhaus-Spam!  

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo Hüpf (8. Juli 2003)

...im seesack ist immer wurst und bier, schliesslich geht's nicht immer nur zur eisdiele...

ich dachte ich poste eins zur belustigung und eins das wirklich schön ist... gefällt euch wenigsten mein zweites? 
mehr bilder in meiner gallerie....


----------



## The Rodenz (8. Juli 2003)

Grosser dann viel spaß wenn du den cocktail mit alkohol kombinierst könnte es noch besser werden  ,

muss jetzt zu nem Bombenalarm 

  


Bis später Jan


----------



## Altitude (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *muss jetzt zu nem Bombenalarm
> 
> 
> ...



Finger weg vom Zünder! 

Pass auf Dich auf....


----------



## rasaldul (8. Juli 2003)

teilekiste auf zwei rädern, alles was noch rumlag - so, jetzt macht mich fertig


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Juli 2003)

Ach min Jung, du wirst auch nicht jünger...oder wie willst du mir den Turmbau erklären

Ansonsten, wenn das Teile sind, die noch übrig waren: in die Ecke und schämen, dekadentes A****loch

Gruß Koko


----------



## rasaldul (8. Juli 2003)

die gabel gehört da auch nicht rein und ich wollte den schaft nicht abschneiden. oder meinst du ich lass den schaft lang und bau mir dann nen 0° 150 vorbau ran?


----------



## whoa (8. Juli 2003)

ich will mal ein pic von deinem lila monster! bitte bitte.. 

zum "fatti".. 
..sehr nett bis auf die gabel, aber das kriegste schon noch hin.


----------



## rasaldul (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *ich will mal ein pic von deinem lila monster! bitte bitte..
> 
> zum "fatti"..
> ..sehr nett bis auf die gabel, aber das kriegste schon noch hin. *



some kind of monster.........


----------



## Bullet (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ach min Jung, du wirst auch nicht jünger...oder wie willst du mir den Turmbau erklären
> 
> Ansonsten, wenn das Teile sind, die noch übrig waren: in die Ecke und schämen, dekadentes A****loch
> ...



Sorry für ALLES was ich hier je gesagt habe...

... hab ich das geschrieben ?

Ok, ihr seit anscheinent so drauf ! schön wenn man kein blatt vor den mund nehmen muss !

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> *
> 
> Sorry für ALLES was ich hier je gesagt habe...
> ...



Vorsicht mein Lieber ... gaaaaaanz gemeine Falle direkt vor Deinen Füssen!
Die meisten Leute, die sich hier "fetzen" und mit netten Worten bedenken, kennen sich seit geraumer Zeit und haben sich auch schon mal von Mensch zu Mensch getroffen, zuletzt erst vor 10 Tagen beim GBBC ... dann hat man einen erheblich anderen Umgang miteinander!
Gleich auf dem Level hier einsteigen zu wollen, halte ich für eine extrem schlechte Idee ... 

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Juli 2003)

> _Aus der Signatur von Bullet _
> *Ich hab mit 4 jahren mein erstes Velo geknickt, aber es sollte nicht das letzte sein:
> Diamond Back, Giant Cadex, Canyon enduro, 3 Baumarktbikes, 1 Stadtrad, coratec, GT Outposttrail
> 
> ...



"We're not worthy...we're not worthy........"






Gruß Koko

P.S. : Es müßte Kaputt und nicht kapput heissen


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> "We're not worthy...we're not worthy........"*




tja koko was soll man da noch sagen, helden bei der arbeit... so einfach ist das .......UND KNACK......


basti
*dem diese smiley invasion der letzten tage gelinde gesagt auf den sack geht -  AUGENKREBS*


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Seit Koko Smilies verlinken kann, ist nix mehr wie früher - er weiss zwar immer noch nicht, wie man bei gmx die mail abrufen kann - aber immerhin ist er ja jetzt "webdesigner"

phaty


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> "webdesigner"
> ...




oh ha... es kann keinen gott geben


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Juli 2003)

Och männo, lasst mir doch wenigstens eine Freude

Ich habe übrigens eben die Maguras vom Koko abgenommen. Sieht jetzt irgendwie blass aus....

Phil, wo bleiben meine Cantis???

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Och männo, lasst mir doch wenigstens eine Freude
> *



Ich dachte wir wären Deine Freude???


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2003)

neee phayt nicht freuNde sondern FREUDE


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2003)

i'm a blindman......


und ich dachte da wäre ein "N"... naja 



this f***ing madhouse is driving me f***ing mad


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Juli 2003)

War da ja auch

Aber Phaty löscht in letzter Zeit öfters still und heimlich.

Gruß Koko


----------



## Marcus (8. Juli 2003)

Koko, ich hab nen geilen Smilie fuer dich (stehst ja so drauf momentan): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruesse, Marcus

now listening to: *Queens Of The Stone Age - Everybody's Gonna Be Happy*


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *War da ja auch
> 
> Aber Phaty löscht in letzter Zeit öfters still und heimlich.
> ...



Da stand keins ihr zwei Blindomaten Vollspammer! sonst würde nämlich drunter stehen gändert von ... !

Ich lass nur ganze Threads löschen!

phaty


----------



## Marcus (8. Juli 2003)

Jetzt koennte ich ja mal wieder klugscheisssen...

Wenn du den Beitrag innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit nach Erstellung aenderst, steht unten nicht 'Editiert BLAH BLAH' drin 

Gruesse, Marcus

now listening to: *Gorillaz - M1 A1*


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Jetzt koennte ich ja mal wieder klugscheisssen...
> 
> Wenn du den Beitrag innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit nach Erstellung aenderst, steht unten nicht 'Editiert BLAH BLAH' drin
> ...




jup sois dat wohl ich glaub das geht so knapp3minuten ... hab ich auch schon festgestellt


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> jup sois dat wohl ich glaub das geht so knapp3minuten ... hab ich auch schon festgestellt *



Trotzdem hab ich es nicht geändert - als ob ich mich freiwillig als Freund von Koko outen würde - da wäre meine Tastatur total dagegen!

phaty
Rickman spam Du mal lieber den Pansen voll! ich komm gleich weinen!


----------



## Marcus (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *jup sois dat wohl ich glaub das geht so knapp3minuten ... hab ich auch schon festgestellt *





Exakt 3 Minuten

Gruesse, Marcus

now listening to: *RasTheBikeMyke - SingleSpeedSong*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Trotzdem hab ich es nicht geändert - als ob ich mich freiwillig als Freund von Koko outen würde - da wäre meine Tastatur total dagegen! *



GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHL


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> now listening to: RasTheBikeMyke - SingleSpeedSong *


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2003)

by the way, hat schon mal jemand über ein anti-spam-program im rahmen der ibc-ordnungsmaßnahmen nachgedacht



das war rhetorik, NEIN ich will keine antwort, es sollte einfach nur mal so in den raum "GESPAMMT" werden


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *by the way, hat schon mal jemand über ein anti-spam-program im rahmen der ibc-ordnungsmaßnahmen nachgedacht
> 
> 
> ...



Naja gibt es ja - aber irgendwie haben wir die Geister auch gerufen!
Wer sein Posting zugemüllt sieht, kann ja wie ich gestern, den thread oder einzelne Postings löschen lassen!

Vielleicht merken es dann mal einige!

Wie gesagt Basti machen wir uns nix vor - es liegt auch an den Personen, die den thread anfangen ... in dem Fall wir zwei!!!


phaty


----------



## Marcus (8. Juli 2003)

Klar, gibt es. Da verteilen die Moderatoren so lecker Punkte, wenn man eine gewisse Anzahl davon hat, ist man weg vom Fenster.






Gruesse, Marcus

now listening to: *CKY - 96 Quiet Bitter Beings*


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Klar, gibt es. Da verteilen die Moderatoren so lecker Punkte, wenn man eine gewisse Anzahl davon hat, ist man weg vom Fenster.
> 
> 
> ...



Ey moment mal Du webterrorist! Ich hab keine Spam-Punkte bekommen! Mein Strafkonto hab ich mir durch ehrliches Beleidigen der Forumsleitung verdient!
Also vom KTWR-Forum ... !

phaty
Not guilty


----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2003)

HEUTE ABEND

HARALD SCHMIDT SHOW gucken denn da sind.......


































........MOTÖRHEAD.....

es gibt doch einen GOTT


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Klar, gibt es. Da verteilen die Moderatoren so lecker Punkte, wenn man eine gewisse Anzahl davon hat, ist man weg vom Fenster. *



Und warum zur Hölle ist dann der Pansen noch da?IBC hin oder her!

Ich hab grad mal im Berlin-Forum gelesen...tststs...geht der einem auf den Sack!

Sag mal Rik...liest du auch mal deine Emails???Den Smilie kannte ich schon...war mir nur nicht sicher, ob der hier in Ordnung geht.

Nä...wat süß: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Koko


----------



## Marcus (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ey moment mal Du webterrorist! Ich hab keine Spam-Punkte bekommen! Mein Strafkonto hab ich mir durch ehrliches Beleidigen der Forumsleitung verdient!
> ...









Koko: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=683244#post683244

Bis morgen!

now listening to: *Motorhead - I Don't Believe A Word*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (8. Juli 2003)

..........da kommt der schmidt aus der werbung und was hämmert herr zerlett in sene sat1 orgel???


GENAU

METALLICA - FRANTIC .... gott muss irgendwo hier sein


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DerAlex (9. Juli 2003)

@lebaron
Ich bin zuweilen etwas länger mal nicht unter euch. Tja, rate mal.
Sie ist alt! Aber nicht so alt wie die:


----------



## bsg (9. Juli 2003)

@alex: also am krassesten finde ich immer noch die bremsbrücke ;-)


----------



## nordstadt (9. Juli 2003)

@ DerAlex

Manitou Post Suspension War oder nicht - hatten wir die nicht schon....

Mfg Chris


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2003)

Only in America ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (9. Juli 2003)

Schönes Rad, gefälliger Vorbau   


Sehr gut gesucht und gefunden Frau Hausfrau

bis dann Jan


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Sehr gut gesucht und gefunden Frau Hausfrau
> *



Sowas fliegt mir zu ... !

Und für die Technik-Bike-Schwuchteln hab ich auch noch was gefunden ...


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Juli 2003)

Habe auch noch was


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Juli 2003)

Noch was sehr interessantes


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Juli 2003)

und dies


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Juli 2003)

und ein 29 Zöller


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2003)

och jan......

das bohemian zeugs und das bonty hab ich doch alles schon gepostet...MENNO


----------



## The Rodenz (9. Juli 2003)

Bast tut mir leid, ich fand es doch so schön 

beim nästenmal ein   okay 

jan


----------



## Hellspawn (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Sowas fliegt mir zu ... !
> ...



was ist das denn? EggBeater mit Time gekreuzt? Kann man das kaufen? Kann man das essen?


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellspawn _
> *was ist das denn? EggBeater mit Time gekreuzt? *



Eggbeater



> _Original geschrieben von Hellspawn _
> *Kann man das kaufen?*



ja



> _Original geschrieben von Hellspawn _
> *Kann man das essen? *



Wenn Du möchtest - bestimmt ... !

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Behnken (9. Juli 2003)

... ist zwar nicht wirklich ein Klassiker aber hat Schläge verdient.
Und glaubt es mir, ich habe es sogar mehrfach gefahren....
Hölle sage ich euch. Nicht nur das Fahren - viel schlimmer sind die Blicke.
Habe es aber nicht gekauft. Ehrlich. Hat mal jemand hier stehen lassen. Keine Ahnung wer. Er wird wissen warum!


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2003)

Frage an die Kenner:

1. Sind das die Orginal Zochi-Schlampen
2. Sind das immer die Gleichen oder pro Land ein Paar
3. Warum um alles in der Welt lassen sich irgendwelche Spacken mit den Mädels fotografieren, in dem Wissen, neben den Bomben noch beschi$$ener auszusehen als normal sowieso schon ... !


----------



## Marcus (9. Juli 2003)

Shake it baby! You wanna dance?

Am linken Bildrand sehe ich eine Rock Shox Gabel!? Vielleicht haben die ja jetzt auch so Chicks am Rumstehen. Ausserdem haben Marzocchi-Maedels immer (oder meistens) schwarzes Leder (oder Lack-Zeugs, je nach Fetisch) an.


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Shake it baby! You wanna dance? *



Are you my new stalker? Punk ...!


----------



## Marcus (9. Juli 2003)

Oh yes, I am!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2003)

neee marzocchi babes sind alle naselnag andere und ich glaube auch bei JEDER messe andere...


woher stammt das bild?

by the way...mann sind das ein paar nette ischen


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2003)

Das Foto ist von der Englischen NEC Bike Show!
War mir doch klar, daß ich mit der Diskussion ohne Probleme die üblichen Verdächtigen auf den Plan rufe!
Jetzt fehlt nur noch BSG und Alti - und heute spät Abend Koko mit Jan Hand in Hand ... !

Bück Dich!


----------



## Pan (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wer sein Posting zugemüllt sieht, kann ja wie ich gestern, den thread oder einzelne Postings löschen lassen!
> 
> Vielleicht merken es dann mal einige!
> ...



Sehr gelungen, wirklich.

Das nen ich jetzt mal "Ironie des Threads"...


...neee, ich schmeiß' mich wech!!!


MUUAAAHHHHAAAHAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Sehr gelungen, wirklich.
> ...



Ach ja und unseren Pausen-Clown hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (9. Juli 2003)

Blabber


----------



## Pan (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ach ja und unseren Pausen-Clown hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen! *



Unreflektiert, untalentiert...deshalb ist Pan UNINTERESSIERT!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Unreflektiert, untalentiert...deshalb ist Pan UNINTERESSIERT!!!! *



Dafür kommt der Pan aber erschreckent oft vorbei ... 
Na was soll es jeder Zirkus braucht nen dressierten Pudel!


----------



## lebaron (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Unreflektiert, untalentiert...deshalb ist Pan UNINTERESSIERT!!!! *



wenn du so uninteressiert bist dann möchte ich dich hiermit offiziell bitten dich zu verziehen, denn du gehst mir und diversen anderen hier gelinde gesagt auf den sack.....

entschuldige wenn ich so direkt bin aber anders verstehst du das ja scheinbar nicht.... also mach nen abgang und spiel woanders


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> entschuldige wenn ich so direkt bin aber anders verstehst du das ja scheinbar nicht.... also mach nen abgang und spiel woanders *



Du darfst Dich bei unserem Pansen nicht entschuldigen - das ist für den Schwäche, die nutzt der gnadenlos aus ... also er versucht es.

Er ist doch nur böse, daß er nirgendwo mitspielen darf! Muss man ja auch verstehen. Aber unreflektiert das Wort benutzt er gerne!
Und seit neustem unterschreibt er seine Postings immer mit 

 

Ich glaub er ist traurig ...!


----------



## Pan (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *entschuldige wenn ich so direkt bin aber anders verstehst du das ja scheinbar nicht.... also mach nen abgang und spiel woanders *



Wo hast Du den die Peilung verloren????

Rudere mal am besten zurück an die Gestade, an denen Du gestrandet bist und fag noch mal nach dem richtigen Weg.

Mein Tipp: Deinen Ratschlag auf Dich selbst anwenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Wo hast Du den die Peilung verloren????
> ...



Siehste Basti, was hab ich Dir gesagt ... !


----------



## phatlizard (9. Juli 2003)

Jan Ullrich kommt vom Mars???

Guter Gott!


----------



## Beelzebub (9. Juli 2003)

@phaty: die marzocchi chicks sind immer andere.das weiss ich aus extreeeeeeem sicherer quelle 
ach ja die sehn nich nur rattenscharf aus sondern sind auch noch prima drauf

gruß alex


PS: leider weiss ich nich wie sie drunter sind....


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

Back to business

was neues von FORGE MTB aus England - ich wollte nicht einen neuen thread im Singlespeed Forum aufmachen - als geht es hier ans schwarze Brett!











lässt sich leider nicht hotlinken ... aber warum ...


----------



## rasaldul (10. Juli 2003)

> "Variable gears are only for people over forty-five. Isn't it better to triumph by the strength of your muscles than by the artifice of a derailleur? We are getting soft. As for me, give me a fixed gear!"  Henri Desgrange - 1902



war das nicht der satz den er sagte als er das erste mal von schaltungsfahrern geschlagen wurde?


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> * war das nicht der satz den er sagte als er das erste mal von schaltungsfahrern geschlagen wurde?
> *



Für den Satz hab ich bei mtbr.com schon einen Engländer plattgemacht - hast Du das dort abgelesen?

phaty


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Na was soll es jeder Zirkus braucht nen dressierten Pudel! *




nanu, hat die mutti unseren pudelpansen schon ins bettchen geschickt?



aber die zeitfahrhelme von bianchi heute waren klasse. die wären was fürn nächsten gbbc für das schlechteste outfit.


r°b


----------



## rasaldul (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Für den Satz hab ich bei mtbr.com schon einen Engländer plattgemacht - hast Du das dort abgelesen?
> ...



nein, hast du mir am telefon erzählt - deswegen die smilies. 

ausserdem glaube ich wurde bei der tour erst 1937 oder das erste mal mit schaltung gefahren (angabe ohne gewähr, habe heute nur so am rande zugehört) und das zitat ist von 1902.


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub der arbeitet an einem neuen Kunststück! Mit einer Gehirnzelle zwei Kauknochen jonglieren!

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus liebe Moderatoren, letzte Wochen hat mich Pansen ungestraft (was ja so gewollt war) einen Arsch genannt, hab ich da einen gut oder wie ist das ... ach nee dann weint er wieder ... !

Und jetzt wissen wir auch alle, daß Basti ein Leichtmatrose ist!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> nein, hast du mir am telefon erzählt - deswegen die smilies.
> ...



Ich hab noch was, Du musst Deine Träume nicht begraben, es gibt doch 29" Bikes für Gartenzwerge!







phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (10. Juli 2003)

na das sieht schon zu ******** aus - v.a. der [email protected]sattel 

cool wäre: 29"-SSp, 16"er sitz, 23"er ober, und 450mm!!! kettenstreben, 69°/73°. wahrscheiblich unfahrbar, aber klingt


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *na das sieht schon zu ******** aus - v.a. der [email protected]sattel
> 
> cool wäre: 29"-SSp, 16"er sitz, 23"er ober, und 450mm!!! kettenstreben, 69°/73°. wahrscheiblich unfahrbar, aber klingt  *



Wobei Du ja schon das perfekte Kinderrad hast!!!


----------



## andy1 (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *neee marzocchi babes sind alle naselnag andere und ich glaube auch bei JEDER messe andere...
> *



die sehen trotzdem alle GLEICH aus !!!!!!!!!!

oder gleich geil ? *grübel* 

*habenwill*


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> die sehen trotzdem alle GLEICH aus !!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Ach Andy wenn es um die Blondinen geht, dann sind wir doch alle nur Luftgitarre-Spieler!
Die stehen doch definitiv auf Motorradfahrer!

Aprops geil - wo sind denn Deine GBBC Bilder, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann hast Du definitiv die peinlichsten Bilder in der Nacht geschossen - aber die müssen jetzt endlich auch mal an die Öffentlichkeit!!!

phaty


----------



## Eisenfahrer (10. Juli 2003)

Und weil's gerade frisch beschichtet ist und ich es immer noch geil finde:


----------



## Eisenfahrer (10. Juli 2003)

...falls sich wer berufen fühlt


----------



## rasaldul (10. Juli 2003)

das ist mal eine farbkombi für einen flammenlack!


----------



## Oliver Frey (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Frage an die Kenner:
> 
> 1. Sind das die Orginal Zochi-Schlampen
> [/IMG] *



Na, da werde ich doch glatt wach.
Ist doch egal, wer das ist, oder wo die hingehören.
Meinst Du, Du kannst die Mädels für die Siegerehrung im Allgäu gewinnen. Dann übe ich schon mal fleisig. Natürlich im Werfen - im Radfahren habe ich da schlechte Karten.
Und wenn sie Deiner Meinung nur auf Motorräder stehen, hätte ich da noch ´ne Honda Dax im Angebot, die kriege ich zur Not locker mit in den Bus rein.

Gruß OLI


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Oliver Frey _
> *
> 
> Na, da werde ich doch glatt wach.
> ...



Maulmauser wie wir im Südwesten sagen!!!

Was meint denn Frau Frey dazu, daß Du plötzlich auf blonde Ledeschlampen stehst! Da liegt kein Segen drauf!

@Eisenfahrer: Du stellst hier immer die wunderschönsten Räder rein und meinst, jemand würde Dich anspringen! Iss nich - das Brodie ist lecker ...

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

Ich hab gerade eine CD-ROM aus Darmstadt bekommen!!!

FOOOOOOOOTOOOOOOOOS!!!! Jetzt geht es ab!

phaty


----------



## madbull (10. Juli 2003)

Ich weiß nicht, ob's schon gepostet wurde - aber für alle hier, die's noch nicht kennen:






 

Also zumindest in ihrer Werbe-Abteilung scheinen die Leute sitzen zu haben, die ihr Handwerk verstehen...


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

Naja aber stabile Räder bauen die auch - doch ehrlich ...


----------



## ibislover (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Naja aber stabile Räder bauen die auch - doch ehrlich ... *



darmstadt thread!?  


gruß,
phil


----------



## The Rodenz (10. Juli 2003)

Herrlich Grosser gib uns mehr Bilder vom GBBC, allerdings waren auch die blonden Drüsen hervorragend, wohnen übrigens beide bei mir in der Nachbarschaft   



bis dann Jan


----------



## rasaldul (10. Juli 2003)

ich häng hier noch was rein........fillet brazed-gabel-porno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> 
> darmstadt thread!?
> *



phil es gibt Bilder, die gehören einfach hier rein!

Oder?


----------



## ibislover (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> phil es gibt Bilder, die gehören einfach hier rein!
> ...



*wohl war!*  

gruß,
phil


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> phil es gibt Bilder, die gehören einfach hier rein!
> ...



DANKE

jetzt hab ich mir auf die tastatur gebrochen.....
*freifriemel*


@marc

geil das curtlo is ja wohl der hass, gibbet da wo das herkommt noch mehr???

@die die über marzobabes diskutieren

wir sind doch alle schwanzgesteuert und so würde uns doch nicht mal auffallen wenn die NICHT blond wären....

@paddelmaxe

shut ...the.....**** UP



tja was soll ich sagen meine tastatur is wieder frei, mein schädel brummt und phayt postet gbbc bilder, na dann auf ein neues und GUTEN MORGEN YOU ARE BRAINDEAD


basti
*mit dickem schädel*


----------



## rasaldul (10. Juli 2003)

rückseite


----------



## whoa (10. Juli 2003)

@ marc
is das deine? was ist das überhaupt für eine? mal ein bild von der ganzen gabel?
..gleich drei fragen auf einmal


----------



## rasaldul (10. Juli 2003)

.


----------



## j.ö.r.g (10. Juli 2003)

also Kinders, mit den Muttis ist das so:
links ist die Kimberley zu sehen, die war 2000 und 2001 auf der Eurobike, die rechte ist aus München und war 2001 und 2002 dabei.



PS: schöne fb-Gabel


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

Jörg das Bild kommt aber doch sehr verschwommen rüber ... was issn da passiert ... !??


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eisenfahrer _
> *...falls sich wer berufen fühlt *



Nanananana!!!!

Endlich hab ich mal den Eisenfahrer erwischt!

Wirst du von Magura gesponsort? Wenn nicht: Wech mit die Ölquellen! Es gibt Räder, da gehören einfach keine dran. O.K., ich hab selber 8 Jahre gebraucht, um das festzustellen...hast also noch Zeit

Und wenn die mal wech sind, kannst auch gleich die Gabel wegmachen. Wirst dich wundern, wie agil so'n Sovereign doch sein kann, wenn erstmal die Geometrie stimmt

Gruß Koko


----------



## j.ö.r.g (10. Juli 2003)

naja, halt bei der Aufnahme vor lauter Aufregung gezittert ...

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von j.ö.r.g _
> *naja, halt bei der Aufnahme vor lauter Aufregung gezittert ...
> 
> ;-) *



Dahingehend waren meine Befürchtungen!

Aber Jörg für Dich als Gewichtsfetischisten sind die doch eigentlich zu fleischig!

phaty


----------



## Eisenfahrer (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Dahingehend waren meine Befürchtungen!
> ...



Lass ihn doch, er trainiert ja nur.
reiner
heuteinpostinglaune


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eisenfahrer _
> *
> 
> Lass ihn doch, er trainiert ja nur.
> ...



Stellt sich die Frage, wer um alles in der Welt gibt Forschungsgelder frei um sowas zu untersuchen - und wo kann ich mich freiwillig melden???

phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Wirst du von Magura gesponsort? Wenn nicht: Wech mit die Ölquellen! Es gibt Räder, da gehören einfach keine dran. O.K., ich hab selber 8 Jahre gebraucht, um das festzustellen...hast also noch Zeit *



Eins muss man mal festhalten: Die haptische Qualität der Magura ist bei Felgenbremsen unerreicht - dieser crispe, knackige Druckpunkt bei definierter Handkraft zaubert mir auch heute noch gern mal das ein oder andere Feinrippzelt in die Baggys  Selbst astrein verlegte und mit bestem Retinax-Fett geschmierte Bowdenzugbremsen kommen da im Leben nicht ran!

@ j.o.e.r.g. Cramer, der Gefahrensucher:

Gib zu, du bist an den Stand gegangen, hast laut "SIIIIDDDDD" gebrüllt, noch schnell das Foto geschossen, und dann weggerannt!

George Dabbelju Lobster

Chairman of the oilindustry


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> Eins muss man mal festhalten: Die haptische Qualität der Magura ist bei Felgenbremsen unerreicht - dieser crispe, knackige Druckpunkt bei definierter Handkraft zaubert mir auch heute noch gern mal das ein oder andere Feinrippzelt in die Baggys.  Selbst astrein verlegte und mit bestem Retinax-Fett geschmierte Bowdenzugbremsen kommen da im Leben nicht ran!
> *



Das Zitat des Monats! Allerdings war mir die Sache mit dem Feinrippzelt doch etwas zu plastisch!


----------



## Steinhummer (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das Zitat des Monats! Allerdings war mir die Sache mit dem Feinrippzelt doch etwas zu plastisch! *



Sorry, wollte dein sensibles Gemüt nicht verletzen...

Steinhummer


----------



## Behnken (10. Juli 2003)

... habe gesehen, dass einige von Euch uf Singlespeedern unterwegs sind.
Erklärt doch mal einem Neueinsteiger, warum... also ich würde auf
meine Gänge nicht verzichten wollen. 
Fahre deshalb auch fast nie mit meinem Dyno. Habe es eigentlich nur, weil es geil aussieht und ich es extrem billig geschossen habe.


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *warum... *



darum


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Juli 2003)

> _So nicht geschrieben von Behnken _
> *Erklärt doch mal, warum... also ich würde als Neueinsteiger nicht auf meine Gänge verzichten können.
> *



EBEN!!!






Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Behnken (10. Juli 2003)

Danke für den link!
und danke für den darin enthaltenen tip mit der suchfunktion.
SORRY!!! Stelle nie wieder dumme Fragen, die schon irgendwo
hier beantwortet wurden.... VERSPROCHEN!!!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *... habe gesehen, dass einige von Euch auf Singlespeedern unterwegs sind. *



Wie Einige? Doch wohl alle?? Oder??? Wie?? Nicht??? HÖR MIR AUF!!!
Ihr BDR-Schwuchteln ich mach Euch alle! 






*Warum hat mir das noch keiner gesagt???? Wenn ich Euch erwische, dann gibt es auf den Sack! Ihr kleinen undankbaren Pillermänner! Frauenversteher und Handschuh-Schneeballer!*

Da müht man sich ab und dann sowas!

phaty

@Behnke: keine Angst, Fragen bildet! Aber die Frage kann man nun wirklich nur im Selbstversuch beantworten!


----------



## Lowrider (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *... habe gesehen, dass einige von Euch uf Singlespeedern unterwegs sind.
> Erklärt doch mal einem Neueinsteiger, warum... also ich würde auf
> meine Gänge nicht verzichten wollen.
> Fahre deshalb auch fast nie mit meinem Dyno. Habe es eigentlich nur, weil es geil aussieht und ich es extrem billig geschossen habe. *



weil es cooooool is,.... weil ein alter Trend neu erweckt wurde und weil man damit bei andern auffällt die mit "Normalen" bikes rumcruisen.... anderst gesagt, das krasse gegenteil von einem Kantenklatscher (der fällt auch auf) 

Singlespeedrad No.1     Schweizer Armee Rad 05

wer mal so ein Ding 18 Wochen rumschieben durfte verzichtet im Privatleben auf Singlespeed...   

Saludos
Lowrider


----------



## Behnken (10. Juli 2003)

Okay phaty, werde mal einen gross angelegten Selbstversuch starten.
Wenngleich mir jetzt schon davor graut, eine lange Strecken mit dem Dyno zu fahren.
Suche mir besser mal einen richtiges Bike für sowas. Das Dyno ist ja auch irgendwie kein echtes Rad. Mehr sone Deko fürs Wohnzimmer!!!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *Okay phaty, werde mal einen gross angelegten Selbstversuch starten.
> Wenngleich mir jetzt schon davor graut, eine lange Strecken mit dem Dyno zu fahren.
> Suche mir besser mal einen richtiges Bike für sowas. Das Dyno ist ja auch irgendwie kein echtes Rad. Mehr sone Deko fürs Wohnzimmer!!!
> *



Lass das mal nicht den Cruiser-Tim hören!


----------



## Behnken (10. Juli 2003)

hauaha, da kommt mein Standard - Roadster wohl schwer mit.
Aussehen tun die Dinger ja schon geil.
Aber ich bleibe dabei 360 Tage im Jahr Deko. Die restlichen Tage dann gemütliches cruisen an der Weser....
Wenn doch mehr Frauen auf sowas stehen würden, denn würde ich jeden Tag cruisen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (10. Juli 2003)

Behnken - bau doch aus deinem Kuwahara einen Singlespeeder - dauert ja nicht lange!

Mfg Chris


----------



## Behnken (10. Juli 2003)

Gar keine schlechte Idee! 
Nur blöd, wenn sich im Selbsversuch dann herausstellt,
dass ich damit gar nicht um kann...
Werde mal darüber nachdenken. Schätze Tips und Teile kann ich zur Not hier erhalten...


----------



## ibislover (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *...Schätze Tips und Teile kann ich zur Not hier erhalten... *



am besten hier ! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## Behnken (10. Juli 2003)

werde mich da mal durcharbeiten! Aud den ersten Blick ne Menge 
Info, vor allem für einen Neueinsteiger...
Aber extrem interessant!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

Guck mal in meine Signatur erste Reihe ganz rechts "Singlespeed FAQ" - noch nicht ganz fertig und in Englisch!

www.gbbc.de - hilft auch!

phaty


----------



## Behnken (10. Juli 2003)

steht ne Menge drin. Habe den link schon bemerkt und ein wenig
reingeschaut. Werde das allerdings mal nach Feierabend in Ruhe machen.
Und ich werde mir wohl erst mal ein Bike zum Umbautesten zulegen müssen, bevor ich michan mein Kuwahara mache.
Wenn was kaput geht, dann bitte nicht an meinem ersten Rad, was nicht von Schrottplatz stammt.

Jaja habe eine schwere Kindheit gehabt


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, dieses Bild müsste unbedingt in den Fertigmacher!
Koko sieht echt klein aus ... in meinen Armen!


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, dieses Bild müsste unbedingt in den Fertigmacher!
> Koko sieht echt klein aus ... in meinen Armen! *



ich frag  mich viel eher was unser soko-arzt da am ohr hat???

KITTELRESTE aussem OP?


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2003)

.....vermisse ich hier seit längerer zeit jemanden....









.......haaaaaahhhh jetzt gehts mir besser....


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> ich frag  mich viel eher was unser soko-arzt da am ohr hat???
> ...



Den Schirm von Saschas Specialized Kappe!

Jenny? Ich will Lucy Lu!!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Jenny? Ich will Lucy Lu!!*



Die schielt so komisch! Drew Barrymore -- da hast mehr von!

Marcus (und wieder lernen gehen)

Danke uebrigens fuer die aufmunternde e-Card!!!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Die schielt so komisch! *



And your point is?????






Gute Nacht


----------



## Marcus (10. Juli 2003)

Wollt ja eigentlich nur sagen, dass Ms. Barrymore die absolute Hammer-Granate ist.

Hau rein!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Wollt ja eigentlich nur sagen, dass Ms. Barrymore die absolute Hammer-Granate ist. *



Stimmt






Ich bleib trotzdem bei der Schielerin!


----------



## Hoerni (11. Juli 2003)

weiss bescheid? Die Pics sind doch eher von Dru Berrymoore als von Drew ne?


----------



## Marcus (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *Die Pics sind doch eher von Dru Berrymoore als von Drew ne?*


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *weiss bescheid? Die Pics sind doch eher von Dru Berrymoore als von Drew ne?
> *



Die sind schon von der Richtigen - aber Deine Kenntniss der Internationalen Porno-Scene ist wahrlich beeindruckent!


----------



## Oliver Frey (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Maulmauser wie wir im Südwesten sagen!!!
> ...



Na, für die Antwort hast Du schlappe 6 min. gebraucht. Neuer Rundenrekord.
Appetit wird man sich doch noch holen dürfen, solange man zu Hause ißt, oder....?

Gruß OLI


----------



## Oliver Frey (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eisenfahrer _
> *
> 
> Lass ihn doch, er trainiert ja nur.
> ...



Drum bin ich also kerngesund, danke, danke mein Schatz.

OLI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Frey (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *... , warum... also ich würde auf
> meine Gänge nicht verzichten wollen. :*




FORUM WECHSELN UND HAPPY HIPPO KINDERSNAK NICHT VERGESSEN!!!!


OLI dermal wiederzuvielZeithat


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Eins muss man mal festhalten: Die haptische Qualität der Magura ist bei Felgenbremsen unerreicht - dieser crispe, knackige Druckpunkt bei definierter Handkraft zaubert mir auch heute noch gern mal das ein oder andere Feinrippzelt in die Baggys  Selbst astrein verlegte und mit bestem Retinax-Fett geschmierte Bowdenzugbremsen kommen da im Leben nicht ran!
> ...


rol
... naja auch einer der spätgeborenen 

gegen das feinrippzelt dass dir eine rollercam ohne irgendwelche gleitcremenden zusätze beschert, ist der druckpunkt der pipeline doch eher ein webfehler   

nachdreitagenschlemmeninfünfsternenwiederda
flo


----------



## Steinhummer (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> rol
> .gegen das feinrippzelt dass dir eine rollercam ohne irgendwelche gleitcremenden zusätze beschert, ist der druckpunkt der pipeline doch eher ein webfehler
> *



Rollercam?  

Steinhummer (derzeit unerigiert)


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2003)

Flo ich gehe mal davon aus, daß für Dich der Übergang von 18 auf 21 Gänge schon der Schritt in die Flasche Richtung war!


----------



## yetilover (11. Juli 2003)

/phil


----------



## ibislover (11. Juli 2003)

multiple persönlichkeit!    

gruß,
phil

p.s.: @wodan: ich fand´ das bild so lustig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (12. Juli 2003)

@yetilover: setzt der gerade an zum tossen? 


rob, kommt gerade ausm kino, gutenachtgrüße:


----------



## Greasy Pete (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> 
> rob, kommt gerade ausm kino, gutenachtgrüße: *



Ahh, sehr guter Film !!! Kennst du auch "Motorpsychos"  (Schreibt man das so?)??

Gruß Peter

..der seine VHS Sammlung mal endlich auf CD brennen will....


----------



## Behnken (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Oliver Frey _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



@OLI der schon gaaanz erwachsen ist!
Danke für deinen tollen Kommentar an einen Neueinsteiger!!!
Da bekommt man doch gleich richtig Lust sich mit dem Thema Singlespeed 
auseinander zu setzten!


... ach übrigens: ich ess nur Kinder-Riegel!


----------



## Kokopelli (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> 
> Ahh, sehr guter Film !!! Kennst du auch "Motorpsychos"  (Schreibt man das so?)??
> ...



Mensch Peter, du darfst nicht vergessen, dass Rob da noch gar nicht gezeugt war! Ausserdem weiss er bestimmt gar nicht, was VHS ist. Die sind doch in der Zone direlt von Super 8 auf VCD umgestiegen

Gruß Koko


----------



## Marcus (12. Juli 2003)

Koko ist wach!

Guten Morgen Koko - und immer Laecheln:


----------



## Kokopelli (12. Juli 2003)

Witzbold!

Bin schon was länger wach!

Hab eben erstmal die Pauls ans Radl geschraubt

Und jetzt wart ich auf den Postboten...ich will meinen Lenker!

Ausserdem such ich grad nur einen Grund, noch nicht mit der Seminararbeit weiterzumachen

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (12. Juli 2003)

RAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Der Paketbote ist grad vorbeigefahren!!!













Gruß Koko*lenkerlos*


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Koko aus dem ESK kann man wegen Smilie-Missbrauch rausgeworfen werden!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *.44 *



Rik ich dachte ich darf mir die Wumme mal ausleihen um gen Norden zu ziehen? Oder .... !???


----------



## Oliver Frey (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *
> 
> @OLI der schon gaaanz erwachsen ist!
> ...



Nicht persönlich nehmen. Bin selber noch nicht so lange dabei. Ne, mal ehrlich. Warum macht man so einen Unsinn? Weil man keine Lust hat, ständig was einzustellen oder zu reparieren, weil man tolle Preise bei Rennen gewinnen kann (oder auch nicht..), weil einem der Rest langweilig geworden ist, weil.......
Ich denke, Du solltest einfach fahren und alles auf Dich wirken lassen. Seele baumeln lassen, ab und an mal wieder schieben (dann hat man auch Zeit, sich sein Revier mal wieder anzuschauen) . Irgendwie ist das wie früher, wieder ein großes Abenteuer für große Buben. Und bloß nix zu ernst und wichtig nehmen.
Wenn ich jetzt nach Aldi fahr, bring´ich ein paar Kinderriegel mit, und wenn mein Neffe nicht alle aufgefressen hat, dann gebe ich Dir im Allgäu einen aus.

Gruß OLI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Oliver Frey _
> *nach Aldi *



"Wo geht's denn hier nach ALDI?"

 - "ZU ALDI!"

"Was denn, schon halb sieben?"

Gruß Koko


----------



## Oliver Frey (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> "Wo geht's denn hier nach ALDI?"
> ...



Konkret den hab´isch gemeind...............


Gruß OLI


----------



## rob (12. Juli 2003)

@koko: die zonies haben dir doch die nutella aufm brot finanziert, weil sie wie die bekloppten nach der wende widjoplajo gekauft haben.




> Kennst du auch "Motorpsychos"


nö, aber vielleicht kommt ja mal irgendwann 'megawixen'*


 rob



*ach ich freu mich schon, wenn dieser thread ganz oben bei google erscheint, wenn man megawixen als suchbegriff eingibt...


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> *ach ich freu mich schon, wenn dieser thread ganz oben bei google erscheint, wenn man megawixen als suchbegriff eingibt... *



Könnte vielleicht dann funktionieren, wenn Du den Filmtitel richtig schreibst:

*MAGAVIXEN* 

phaty
Russ Meyer ucking rocks!


----------



## rob (12. Juli 2003)

ups bin da nich so firm


magavixen magavixen magavixen


----------



## Oliver Frey (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> "Wo geht's denn hier nach ALDI?"
> ...



Un hier sin den Kindeschogoladen, versprochen is versprochen. Wenn den ma bis August nett schon gegessen sin.

Gruß OLI


----------



## Oliver Frey (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Oliver Frey _
> *
> 
> Un hier sin den Kindeschogoladen, versprochen is versprochen. Wenn den ma bis August nett schon gegessen sin.
> ...



Heeeeeee, Hiiiilfe, wie geht das mit den Bildern? Habe unten in "Datei anhängen" meine Kinderschokolade reingesteckt. Aber irgendwer hat sie unterwegs gefuttert, denn sie ist nicht angekommen. Bin halt ein Computermongo, habe mir aber soviel Mühe gegeben. Was muß man den da noch machen?


Gruß OLI


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Oliver Frey _
> *
> 
> Heeeeeee, Hiiiilfe, wie geht das mit den Bildern? Habe unten in "Datei anhängen" meine Kinderschokolade reingesteckt. Aber irgendwer hat sie unterwegs gefuttert, denn sie ist nicht angekommen. Bin halt ein Computermongo, habe mir aber soviel Mühe gegeben. Was muß man den da noch machen?
> ...



Wahrscheinlich waren sie zu GROSS - haste mal wieder Familienpackung gekauft? Darf nur 60 KB gross sein, wenn Du sie anhängen willst!

Oder Du machst ein Hotlink ...
Aber das zeig ich Dir nicht, ich hab Koko schon über Fernkurs das computern beigebracht und seither geht er mit mit Smilies auf den Sack ... !


----------



## phattyred (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Oliver Frey _
> Was muß man den da noch machen?
> [/B]



üben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> üben!  *



Genau wie Du beim zitieren ... !

Denn sowas ...


> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> üben!  [/B]


... gibt Abzüge in der B-Note!!!


----------



## phattyred (12. Juli 2003)

ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wiedersehen.


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *ich will das * nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wieder übersehen. ich will das [/B] nie wiedersehen. [/B]



So isses brav ... !

Tour de France geht gerade auf Morzine zu ... geiles MTB Gebiet ... seufz!

phaty


----------



## bsg (12. Juli 2003)

hab ich gerade im garten gefunden ;-))

@all: ich will kein wort mit dem bestandteil "*öl*" hören ...

@koko:  schau dir mal den hinterbau an ;-))


----------



## bsg (12. Juli 2003)

und noch eines ...


----------



## bsg (12. Juli 2003)

mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (12. Juli 2003)

noch mehr ...


----------



## bsg (12. Juli 2003)

das wars fürs erste ...


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *
> @koko:  schau dir mal den hinterbau an ;-)) *



Ben ich glaub Du hast da was verpeilt! Seit Koko die Welt mit seinem Bauxitbomber überzieht, gilt der Kokopelli-Hinterbau als stylish während das gebogenen Teil eher belächelt wird ... !

Du willst mir jetzt aber nicht erzählen, Du wärst alleine auf diese Farbkombi gekommen???

phaty


----------



## phattyred (12. Juli 2003)

Muß da nicht mal was *öl * auf die kette?


----------



## bsg (12. Juli 2003)

@phaty: also die roten teilen waren eigentlich nicht geplant, aber damals war ich armer schüler und hatte nix anderes ... 

die rahmenfarbe ist original yeti "custom dart" ab werk, nicht der übliche gelb-türkis-salat  

übrigens ist das ganze auch schon ein paar jahre her ...


----------



## bsg (12. Juli 2003)

@phattyred: da ist seit gerade eben ein synthetischer hochleistungsschmierstoff drauf ... 

ach ja übrigens: rohloff rules ! das ist immer noch die erste kette auf dem rad ...


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2003)

Das Rot ist noch ganz hübsch  ... aber die Gabelfarbe tut mir weg ... oder sind es die Aufkleber??


----------



## bsg (12. Juli 2003)

na ja, dafür das answer / manitou so bescheidene aufkleber hat kann ich nun auch nichts  

war die einzige gabel, die ich damals in weiss bekommen habe.


----------



## Kokopelli (12. Juli 2003)

Sach mal Ben, jetzt weiss ich, weshalb du keinen Erfolg bei Frauen hast

Ich fang mal an:

- FOX-Aufkleber

- Pace Carbon-Lackschoner AUF dem Yeti-Logo

- Ratze Fatze Kurbeln

- Stütze

- FLASCHENHALTER

- FARBGEBUNG

ZUGVERLEGUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Da liegt ja mal überhaupt kein Segen drauf!!!!Von der Gabel red ich jetzt mal nicht!

Gruß Koko


----------



## ibislover (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> - Stütze...
> 
> Gruß Koko *




ist die geilste stütze wo gibt auf der welt für den mtb classic bereich! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (12. Juli 2003)

Stimmt, passt aber imho nicht an das Rad...obwohl, an DAS Rad passt ja eh nichts

Gruß Koko


----------



## ibislover (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *...obwohl, an DAS Rad passt ja eh nichts
> 
> Gruß Koko *




aber das waren eben auch die 90er, eloxalorgien eben! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## kAos (12. Juli 2003)

falls es einer kennt, but alive...

"....das sind nur die 90er mein freund, und das ist nicht mal bös gemeint..." 


 
kAos


ps: control tech rulez!


----------



## Kokopelli (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *aber das waren eben auch die 90er, eloxalorgien eben! *



WEM sagst du das

Aber mittlerweile baue ich ja schon wieder zurück

Die Bremsen sind übrigens geil! Thanx nochmal!

Gruß Koko


----------



## ibislover (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Die Bremsen sind übrigens geil! Thanx nochmal!
> 
> Gruß Koko *




gern geschehen.
bei zeit siehst du, wo das geld dafür reingeflossen ist!

gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2003)

Shiggy© hat mal wieder zugeschlagen!


----------



## rob (13. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Shiggy© hat mal wieder zugeschlagen!*


danke, jetz ist mir *nicht mal mehr* übel.

aber ich glaube, so ein kuscheltier für die satteltasche zum am dranghängen hol ich mir auch fürn gbbc-lauf im allgäu.


r°B


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> aber ich glaube, so ein kuscheltier für die satteltasche zum am dranghängen hol ich mir auch fürn gbbc-lauf im allgäu.
> *



Das ist ein Mojo - sowas sollten eigentlich wirklich alle haben .... Schweineauge???


----------



## bsg (13. Juli 2003)

@koko: also um meinen erfolg bei frauen brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen ... da komme ich schon hin  

fox-aufkleber: die waren so um diese zeit (96) sehr cool ... man bedenke daß ich auf der kiste samt fox outfit damals einen dual slalom gefahren bin 

pace-schoner: die kleben eben da wo die züge scheuern damit das logo ganz bleibt. dafür sind die nämlich da. besonders schön ist es zugegebenermassen nicht.

race face: hatte ich damals noch. ein paar schwarze cooks wären nicht schlecht ... also wer welche hat (e oder e2 oder so) melde sich 

control tech stütze: nachdem ich nicht zu den leuten gehören, die sich halbe (abgebrochene) mobys in den allerwertesten piercen wollen habe ich mich damals für was solides entschieden 

flaschenhalter: ist irgendein rest aus dem keller, wenn man eben das ding fährt und kurz mal 2 halter braucht. irgendwann kommt ein schwarzer hin. aber bestimmt kein ringle. 

farbgebung: das ist wenigstens eine gescheite dart-lackierung ... die roten teile könnte man mal richtung schwarz zurückbauen ...

zugverlegung: funktioniert gut. nur die magura-leitung war auf den bildern gerade nicht befestigt und baumelt da rum (ähnlich wie dein henkel). die ist mit kabelbindern wieder gut verzurrt ...

grüsse
ben

p.s. die gabel ist eine zeitlich und farblich passende manitou. was will man mehr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@koko: also um meinen erfolg bei frauen brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen ... da komme ich schon hin  *


dann bin ich ja beruhigt


> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *
> fox-aufkleber: die waren so um diese zeit (96) sehr cool ... man bedenke daß ich auf der kiste samt fox outfit damals einen dual slalom gefahren bin *


Aufkleber kann man lösen!


> *
> pace-schoner: die kleben eben da wo die züge scheuern damit das logo ganz bleibt. dafür sind die nämlich da. besonders schön ist es zugegebenermassen nicht.*


Esgibt auch durchsichtige Schoner!Man muß sich ja nicht alles ans Rad pappen,was Gekko verkloppt hat!


> *
> race face: hatte ich damals noch. ein paar schwarze cooks wären nicht schlecht ... also wer welche hat (e oder e2 oder so) melde sich *


...vorher bei mir


> *
> control tech stütze: nachdem ich nicht zu den leuten gehören, die sich halbe (abgebrochene) mobys in den allerwertesten piercen wollen habe ich mich damals für was solides entschieden *


Damals?Als du dein RRad aufgebaut hast gab es schon längst die Moby Deuce. Nicht immer nur auf Hörensagen reagieren!


> *
> flaschenhalter: ist irgendein rest aus dem keller, wenn man eben das ding fährt und kurz mal 2 halter braucht. irgendwann kommt ein schwarzer hin. aber bestimmt kein ringle.*


Häßliche Flaschenhalter kann man abschrauben...vor allem wenn das Rad eh nicht benutzt wird


> *
> farbgebung: das ist wenigstens eine gescheite dart-lackierung ... die roten teile könnte man mal richtung schwarz zurückbauen ...*


Wer redet von der Lackierung?Sorry,ich war Schüler und hatte kein Geld ist eine schwache Ausrede...wenn man von Ringle-Teilen spricht!!!Steh wenigstens dazu...so schei.sse sieht's doch gar nicht aus


> *
> zugverlegung: funktioniert gut. nur die magura-leitung war auf den bildern gerade nicht befestigt und baumelt da rum (ähnlich wie dein henkel). die ist mit kabelbindern wieder gut verzurrt ...*


Gähn!Ich hab das schon seit Todtnau nicht mehr,sollte dir auch aufgefallen sein. Außerdem sind die Mags ab.Und ganz nebenbei gibt es Leitungsbefestigungskits!Und bei nem Yeti gehört der Zug rechts hin.Punkt.Das spart auch einen Pace-Schoner auf Yetimans Gesicht.


> *
> p.s. die gabel ist eine zeitlich und farblich passende manitou. was will man mehr ?  *


die Aufkleber ab!Nebenbei: Zeitlich passend?95 war schon Rock Shox-Ära

P.S.      aber wenn du dich so weit aus dem Fenster lehnst, mußt du aufpassen, nicht rauszufallen....

Gruß Koko*jetzt arbeiten*


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2003)

Koko, jetzt hören sich schon Deine Postings wie Anwaltsschreiben an ... !

Du brauchst dringend Urlaub!

phaty


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (13. Juli 2003)

Einspruch stattgegeben!


----------



## bsg (13. Juli 2003)

> Aufkleber kann man lösen!



Natürlich kann man Aufkleber lösen. Drunter ist aber ein noch hässlicherer ... Außerdem wollte mir unser yetilover ein paar Easton-Sticker fürs Unterohr besorgen. Wenn die mal hinkommen kommt der Fox weg. Nicht vorher ...



> Esgibt auch durchsichtige Schoner!Man muß sich ja nicht alles ans Rad pappen,was Gekko verkloppt hat!



Natürlich gibt es durchsichtige Schoner. Aber Pace rules ... 



> ...vorher bei mir



Dann kannst Du mir ja Deine silbernen geben. Den Spider krieg schon schwarz ...



> Damals?Als du dein RRad aufgebaut hast gab es schon längst die Moby Deuce. Nicht immer nur auf Hörensagen reagieren!



Na Na Na ... Jetzt mal nicht frech werden ... Ich habe damals jedes Wochenende mehr kaputte blaue Ringle-Stützen auf den Rennen gesehen als Du dir jemals vorstellen kannst. Daher eine sehr gesunde Abneigung ... Außerdem sieht eine eloxierte Stütze mit einem silbernen Kopf nur bescheiden aus !



> Häßliche Flaschenhalter kann man abschrauben...vor allem wenn das Rad eh nicht benutzt wird



Erst lesen, dann motzen. Die sind dran weil das Rad benutzt wird !



> Wer redet von der Lackierung?Sorry,ich war Schüler und hatte kein Geld ist eine schwache Ausrede...wenn man von Ringle-Teilen spricht!!!Steh wenigstens dazu...so schei.sse sieht's doch gar nicht aus



Gut, ich gebe zu: Bei Ringle-Teilen von Geld zu reden ist dekadent. Die meisten Teile kamen aber von meinem verunfallten Principia und waren eben so. Punkt.



> Gähn!Ich hab das schon seit Todtnau nicht mehr,sollte dir auch aufgefallen sein. Außerdem sind die Mags ab.Und ganz nebenbei gibt es Leitungsbefestigungskits!Und bei nem Yeti gehört der Zug rechts hin.Punkt.Das spart auch einen Pace-Schoner auf Yetimans Gesicht.



Also der Leitungsbefestigungskit funktioniert leider nicht mit den Yeti-Zuganschlägen. Das hält einfach nicht. Mal sehen ob ich so eine "an gespannten Zug anhängen"-Lösung anbauen kann.



> die Aufkleber ab!Nebenbei: Zeitlich passend?95 war schon Rock Shox-Ära



Nö, die Sticker bleiben dran ... Keine Lust die abzukratzen. Und ich bin auch nicht von hinterm Mond. Ist mir schon klar, daß da schon Rock Shox Ära war. Aber es war definitiv auch Magura-Ära. Infsofern gehören die Dinger auch unbedingt hin ;-)



> P.S. aber wenn du dich so weit aus dem Fenster lehnst, mußt du aufpassen, nicht rauszufallen....



Da hab ich jetzt aber schon Angst ...

Grüsse
Ben


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2003)

Ben? ... Du auch?? Jura???

Solchen Schreiben bitte in Zukunft nur noch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein!

Ach ja: "Always wear your helmet!"


----------



## bsg (13. Juli 2003)

@phaty: nein, vor dieser seuche bin ich verschont geblieben ;-)))

und für alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *Also der Leitungsbefestigungskit funktioniert leider nicht mit den Yeti-Zuganschlägen. Das hält einfach nicht. Mal sehen ob ich so eine "an gespannten Zug anhängen"-Lösung anbauen kann.*



Ja,kannst du

Gruß Koko*braucht wirklich Urlaub*


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juli 2003)

Soulcraft Holy Roller

Ich hab ja schon des öfteren 29-Zöller im Fertigmacher gezeigt und bekomme seither immer wieder mal emails mit Nachfragen! Nun ich kenn mich da auch nicht wirklich aus, aber es geht ja primär um die Frage nach Firmen, die entweder Rahmen bauen oder produktspezifische Teile wie Gabeln und Reifen!

Damit ist das Thema ja eigentlich abgehandelt. Denn ob man das Fahrverhalten mag oder nicht, kann jeder nur für sich selbst beantworten!
Für Fahrer ab 1 Meter 80 Körpergrösse ist es in jedem Fall eine Überlegung wert!
Ich habe es vor 2 Jahren in USA mal ausprobiert (auf einem Fisher 292) und fand es für Forstautobahnen wirklich klasse! Bei dem grossen Reifenvolumen war es auch kein Problem ohne Federung zu fahren!

*Rahmenbauer* 

Curtlo 
Cook Bros. Racing 
Dean USA 
Gary Fisher 
Independent Fabrication 
Jericho 
Jones Bikes 
Matt Chester 
Retrotec 
Slingshot 
Sofa King 
Soulcraft 
Surly 
Sycip 
Willits 

Jeder Custom-Hersteller macht zur Zeit eigentlich einen 29" auf Anfrage!





Cook Bros. Cruiser

*Federgabelhersteller* 

Marzocchi 
White Brothers 

Gerüchten zu Folge will PACE auch eine 29er-Federgabel rausbringen! Wahrheitsgehalt: 30%
Die Cannondale Lefty funktioniert natürlich auch, genauso wie die neu von USE!

*Reifenhersteller* 

Bontrager 
Kenda 
Nokian 
Schwalbe 
WTB 
IRC 

Die WTB Reifen sind die am weitesten verbreiteten!

*Felgenhersteller*

Bontrager
Mavic 

Natürlich geht jede 700c Cross-Felge!

Sehr informativ ist auch das 29"-Forum bei mtbr.com ... !

Bigga is betta ... !

phaty


----------



## Beelzebub (13. Juli 2003)

29" gibt es auch aus deutschen landen.ist zwar kein kultteil aber immerhin


gruß alex


----------



## SOKO_KOKO (14. Juli 2003)

*2.-5. Oktober 2003
Berlin
Tag der Deutschen Ein(Gang)heit*

Alle Infos auf der neuen Website  für das fünfte GBBC-Rennen!

Auf in die Hauptstadt! Besuch aus England und Frankreich ist auch schon angekündigt!

Absolute Pflichtveranstaltung!

Die SOKO-KOKO


----------



## Behnken (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Oliver Frey _
> *
> 
> ...
> ...



@OLLI: wenn ich das nächste mal im Allgäu bin, werde ich die Einladung sicher annehmen...
Übrigens, bei Lidl sind Kinderriegel günstiger!

@all
Habe bei meinem Bruder einen alten Stahlrahmen gefunden. Stammt aus der Fahrradmanufaktur Bremen (gibt es glaube ich nicht mehr, den Laden).
Ist ein normaler mit 50ger Höhe. Denke als Basis für einen Singlespeedaufbau ist der geeignet, oder???

@phatty
danke für die Tips in Deinen FAQ's. Wird mir sicher weiterhelfen.
Sollte ich mal irgendwann fertig sein, gibt es hier Bilder, damit ihr
mal wieder jemanden fertigmachen könnt...


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *
> 
> @all
> ...



100%  

Aber keinen neuen Lack drauf!!!

phaty

Berlin, Berlin, wir fahren nach Berlin!


----------



## Behnken (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 100%
> ...



Wieso nicht ???
Das Ding ist schwarz, wollte eigentlich tatsächlich mit neuem Lack
anfangen... vorne silber, hinten blau, mit Verlauf, dachte ich...


----------



## Sylvester (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *ich häng hier noch was rein........fillet brazed-gabel-porno  *


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *
> 
> Wieso nicht ???
> ...



Also erstmal - machen darf  man beim Singlespeeden was man will ... kann zwar sein, daß man für manche Todsünden beschimpft wird - aber da muss man dann durch!
Aber wenn auf dem Ding wirklich noch "Fahrradmanufaktur Bremen" draufsteht und es richtig schön alt aussieht, dann wäre es doch zu schade es mit Farbe zu versauen! Oder ist das Teil von 1997???

Wie gesagt - Tipps zum Stylen nicht zu ernst nehme - tu was Dich glücklich macht!

phaty


----------



## Behnken (14. Juli 2003)

Keine Ahnung von wann genau das Teil ist. Auf jedenfall vor 97.
Der Lack hat halt einige Schäden, daher die Idee mit Neulack.

Der Rahmen ist jedenfalls schön verarbeitet. Alle Schweissnäte
perfekt geglättet. 

Mal sehen, was mir so einfällt zum Styling. Hier gibt es ja jede Menge Anregungen.
Auf jeden Fall soll es auffallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *Keine Ahnung von wann genau das Teil ist. Auf jedenfall vor 97.
> Der Lack hat halt einige Schäden, daher die Idee mit Neulack.
> 
> ...



Sandstrahlen und Klarlack!!!


----------



## Lowrider (14. Juli 2003)

PHATY!!!! nach dem ich das Foto vor dem Aldi gesehen hab , hab ich mich auf die Suche nach deinem Hemd gemacht....

ich habs gefunden


----------



## Behnken (14. Juli 2003)

Das hat was! Aber dann ist das Logo auch wech. Und je mehr ich
darüber nachdenke, desto lieber würde ich es drauflassen,
weil es diese Firma ja so nicht mehr gibt.

Mir wird schon was einfallen. Mehr Sorgen als die Farbe macht mir
ja die Technik. 
Was solls, wird schon klappen. Mein Brüderchen ist ja auch kein
Idiot auf dem Gebiet und der wird mir schon helfen!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *PHATY!!!! nach dem ich das Foto vor dem Aldi gesehen hab , hab ich mich auf die Suche nach deinem Hemd gemacht....
> 
> ich habs gefunden
> ...



Schei$$e meine Identität ist aufgeflogen!!
Aber vorm Aldi habe ich ein schwarzes T-Shirt an!!!

phaty


----------



## Bullet (14. Juli 2003)

Quentin Tarantino, robert Rodrigres, Guy Richey.... die habens mit der story! ... wer hat eigendlich Hundstage (mafia) gedreht ? bin grad zu faul nachzuschauen... hab was zu blubbern ... äähhh schrauben !


----------



## Bullet (14. Juli 2003)

hab heut n "alten" marin- rahmen gesichtet-  1700 oder so stand drauf. sieht fast wie n alpinestars aus ! natürlich Stahl !!! würde sich das ding lohnen wieder fahrbereit zu machen ? vieleicht hat ja sogar jemand ein bild davon 1

grüssle 

Matthes


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2003)

Ich hätte da noch einen aus der Abteilung: "Ich war als Kind schon schei$$e!"


----------



## lebaron (14. Juli 2003)

ey, alda geil wa ick wollt grade ma sonen 360er mache, und hab mir dabei volle lotte abjelecht - mann war dit n feeling alder voll krass und jetzt muss ick inn rolli rinn aber dat is mir jetzt oooch ejal weil ick n vollgeiler typ bin der voll scharf is und jenerell allet kann...naja meen bike is mist ick bin ooch im arsch aber ick bin seeeeeeeeeeeeehr stylisch


----------



## bsg (14. Juli 2003)

@phaty: da hätte er wohl besser ne accu-trax nehmen sollen  

so ne krass zerlegte bomber hab ich auch noch nie gesehen. war wohl ein brachialmotoriker ... stellen wir uns besser nicht vor wie mein 8,25 kg ibis nach der landung ausgesehen hätte ("heute weltraumschrott im sonderangebot")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (14. Juli 2003)

Was ich noch sagen wollte...



> Sie können Reports vor kurzem gehört haben, daß Volkswirtschaft und Arbeit Deutschlands mildes Wolfgang berechnet behilflichSIND, daß Deutsche zu viele Feiertage dauern. Jetzt scheint es, daß die militanten deutschen singlespeeders, verärgert durch die Anmerkungen des Ministers, einen neuen Feiertag gerade für selbst erklärt haben. Was denken sie an zunächst?
> 
> 
> Wirklich ist Oktober 3. bereits ein deutscher nationaler Feiertag, aber die Organisatoren der deutschen Fahrräder und der Bier-Meisterschaft haben sie als das Datum für die deutschen geöffneten Singlespeed Meisterschaften angenommen . Insoweit wir erklären können, ist es alles Teil ihres in zunehmendem Maße sachlichen Angebots, zum der Singlespeed Welt 2004 zu bewirten Champs. Selbstverständlich wird die abschließende Entscheidung über die durch das shadowy Anordnen der singlespeeds cabal getroffen. Eine Münze kann beteiligt sein. In der Mittelzeit scheint dieses wie eine angemessene Entschuldigung, Deutschland, Fahrfahrräder zu besuchen und das ungerade Bier zu teilen.
> ...



Gruesse, Marcus

now listening to: *The Real McKenzies - Mainland*


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Was ich noch sagen wollte...
> *



Babelfish sucks!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Juli 2003)

!!!

Ich hatte es auch schon ausprobiert....also, das englische habe ich besser verstanden!

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2003)

Für die, die sich wundern! Hier das Orginal ... Singletrack World Artikel über den GBBC in Berlin!!!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Juli 2003)

Guckst du! 







Gruß Koko


----------



## kAos (14. Juli 2003)

steelman ikea edition...aber schön mit die gelb und die blau...

meine cbr sah fascht genauso aus... ma kukn ob ich pics finde... 


 
der kAos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kAos _
> *steelman ikea edition...aber schön mit die gelb und die blau...
> 
> der kAos *


genau und rad selber sssusammenstellen: ikeabana!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2003)

... der Bike-Jugend 1994 ...!






Missy in "Girlfriends" July/03


----------



## lebaron (15. Juli 2003)

DANKE GROßER


aber dass DAS daserste ist was ich morgens sehen muss ist echt erschütternd


basti
*der jetzt kotzen geht*


----------



## Steinhummer (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... der Bike-Jugend 1994 ...!
> 
> 
> ...



Bei der Dame strebt aber nicht nur das Rad Downhill. Naja, uns Männern kann's eh egal sein...

Steinhummer (steht nicht so auf flach & lang)


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> Steinhummer (steht nicht so auf flach & lang) *



5 Dollar in die Chauvi-Kasse!

Ich steh auf Mädels mit Waschbrettbauch! Und Missy rockt immer noch heftig!






Damals war Mountain-Bikin' noch "echt" ...

phaty


----------



## whoa (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wahrscheinlich waren sie zu GROSS - haste mal wieder Familienpackung gekauft? Darf nur 60 KB gross sein, wenn Du sie anhängen willst!
> ...



@ phaty
<klugschei$$mode>
bring doch nicht immer falsche fakten unter's volk.. 
nicht 60 kilobyte großer, sondern 60.000 byte (das sind lediglich 58,59375 kilobyte )
</klugschei$$mode>

@ oli frey
hier noch ein link zum thema "anhängen und verlinken von bildern"..


----------



## Steinhummer (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 5 Dollar in die Chauvi-Kasse!
> ...



How bizarre! Ich nicht, wir ham ja ne Waschmaschine...

Steinhummer (mags unbeschreiblich weiblich)


----------



## whoa (15. Juli 2003)

..so'ne farbdusche


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> @ phaty
> ...



Klugschei$$ereien sind nach vier Tagen unglültig - Du bist leiiiiiiiiider viel zu selten online ... !  

Jetzt ist whoa böse! 

phaty


----------



## whoa (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Klugschei$$ereien sind nach vier Tagen unglültig - Du bist leiiiiiiiiider viel zu selten online ... !
> ...



quatsch..  ..ich bin total ausgeglichen.. 

da hilft momentan nur.. 

ich hab seit 3 wochen meine mailaccounts nicht abrufen können und noch immer die safari beta release auf meinem rechner.. 

was würd ich für 20min breitband einmal die woche alles tun.. 

kurzvormkoller..neinnichderjan
whoa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (15. Juli 2003)

Hi, 

cih scanne gerade Pics für meine Page und da wollte ich Euch das anhängende Bild nicht vorenthalten. Passt schon irgendwie hier herein, finde ich  . Zeigt übrigens Bob Seal, Boß von Retrotec und Erfinder des Cool Tools bei einem NORBA Rennen 1990. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Style Polizei ihn nicht inzwischen verhaftet hat...


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2003)

Der geilste Arsch der Bike-Geschichte!


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> ....
> ...



... ganz einfach, lass dich von basti adoptieren   

breitbandistgibtsnochwasanderes
flo


----------



## kAos (16. Juli 2003)

scheenes rennradl... 

mehr?


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2003)

Hallo Koblenz-Basti,

ich glaub die Landshark-Web-Site hat der Potsdam-Basti schon leergeräumt - die sind im ganzen Fertigmacher verteilt!
Geil isses halt schon ... !

phaty


----------



## kAos (17. Juli 2003)

bin halt auf der hp von den jungs klebengeblieben... alter schwede was für hammer-frames... 

btw: weiss jemand nen deutschen importeur oder gibbet die nur "drüben"... hab denen ma gemailt aber bis dato noch koi antwort...


 
kAos


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kAos _
> *bin halt auf der hp von den jungs klebengeblieben... alter schwede was für hammer-frames...
> 
> btw: weiss jemand nen deutschen importeur oder gibbet die nur "drüben"... hab denen ma gemailt aber bis dato noch koi antwort...
> *



Den kannste garnicht anmailen - der hat nur ein Fax! Wahrscheinlich hast Du den Webmaster angeschrieben!
Die Räder kann man kaum importieren, die wären unbezahlbar!

Schau Dir einfach mal die website von Cycles de Oro an, das ist der grösste Landshark Händler in USA da gibt es auch nochmal mehr Bilder!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2003)

Da fällt mir was auf! Wenn Morgen das Internet explodiert, dann sind alle unsere schönen Bilder und Berichte einfach TOD! Okay dann ist auch die Welt am Ende - aber egal, wir produzieren nichts auf Papier!
Ich glaube wir sollten mal wieder anfangen Flyer zu drucken, damit wir in 30 Jahren auch noch bei unseren Enkeln oder Kindern damit angeben können!

Kann jemand von Euch in dem Stil zeichnen???

phaty


----------



## Behnken (17. Juli 2003)

... wenn dann wird das i-net uns nur von Bil Gates kaputt gemacht

Gib mir doch mal die Daten rüber, dann versuche ich mal mein Glück. Wenn es nicht gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Behnken (17. Juli 2003)

... kann ich es immer noch wegwerfen... Aber ein Versuch ist es
doch wert, oder???


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *... kann ich es immer noch wegwerfen... Aber ein Versuch ist es
> doch wert, oder??? *



Natürlich!!!

Geh doch mal zu www.gbbc.de und lass Dich inspirieren! Thema Bikes & Beer!
Unter EVENTS findest Du eine Menge Fotos von lauter Irren ... !

phaty


----------



## Behnken (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Natürlich!!!
> ...



werde mich dort mal umschauen. Soll es richtig gemalt sein oder
kann es auch ein schickes computer-erzeugtes sein?

Behnken.


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *
> 
> werde mich dort mal umschauen. Soll es richtig gemalt sein oder
> ...



Nein richtig gemalt - Photoshop/Freehand- und ähnliche Beschei$$er haben wir schon genug in unseren Reihen - back to the roots back to the Bleistift! Darf gerne an den US Stil angelehnt sein - beim Klauen sind wir schmerzfrei!

phaty


----------



## Behnken (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Nein richtig gemalt - Photoshop/Freehand- und ähnliche Beschei$$er haben wir schon genug in unseren Reihen - back to the roots back to the Bleistift! Darf gerne an den US Stil angelehnt sein - beim Klauen sind wir schmerzfrei!
> ...



GUT GUT, ich werde mir Mühe geben...

... Computerzeichner sind keine Beschei$$er, eher Künstler mit
genialem technischem Verständnis, wir sehen sozusagen die Matrix!!

"Neo" Behnken.


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *
> 
> GUT GUT, ich werde mir Mühe geben...
> ...



Und ganz sensible Seelen sind sie auch!  
Nee nee ich möchte hier in keinem Fall den Berufstand der Computerzeichner diskreditieren, aber wir sind doch alle old-school! Ich hör ja auch noch Vinyl-Platten und verhüte durch Enthaltsamkeit!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Behnken (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Und ganz sensible Seelen sind sie auch!
> ...



Wenn schon old-School dann aber richtig! Hut ab! Verhütung durch Enthaltsamkeit.
Das heisst, Du hast ne ganze Menge Kinder... !

Poste doch mal ein Bild von einem Wahnsinnssinglespeedoldschoolbike.
Oder von schicken Oldschoolanbauteilen.
Dann habe ich Vorlagen zum abzeichnen.

Habe da schon ein zwei Ideen....

Behnkenderjetztzummodernendürerwird.


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *
> 
> Wenn schon old-School dann aber richtig! Hut ab! Verhütung durch Enthaltsamkeit.
> Das heisst, Du hast ne ganze Menge Kinder... ! *



Nein keinen Sex!!!



> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *
> Poste doch mal ein Bild von einem Wahnsinnssinglespeedoldschoolbike.
> Oder von schicken Oldschoolanbauteilen.
> ...



Auch hier hilft gbbc.de ... in der Abteilung XXX gibt es Bike-Porno!!!

phaty


----------



## Behnken (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Auch hier hilft gbbc.de ... in der Abteilung XXX gibt es Bike-Porno!!!
> ...



die habe ich wohl schon gesehen. Da ich mich aber nicht so sehr
mit den Klassikern auskenne, zielte meine Bitte darauf ab mir 
D A S Bike zu posten! Sozusagen der Gott unter euren Bikes!
Dachte, das macht sich gut auf eurem flyer...

... nobel von Deine Pornosammlung gestiftet zu haben...
hätte ich das gewusst...


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *
> 
> ... nobel von Deine Pornosammlung gestiftet zu haben...
> hätte ich das gewusst... *



Die wurde nicht vergeben, wie die Ehefrau des Gewinners dabei war und das zu verhindern wusste!!! Also gibt es die in Berlin!

DAS Bike ... ohgott das würde aber zu Ausschreitungen führen ... !

Okay dann nimm die drei Pornobomber von Darmstadt:


----------



## roesli (17. Juli 2003)

...nicht mal ein paar Leute nach dem Flaschenöffner gefragt? 

- Gibt's hier: http://www.bikeschool.com/emporium/...venirs&sc=&tc=&item_id=PG-BIG&id=628965886504


----------



## whoa (17. Juli 2003)

fröhliche bilderoffensive in gewohnter whoa-qualität..


----------



## whoa (17. Juli 2003)

weiter geht's..


----------



## whoa (17. Juli 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## whoa (17. Juli 2003)

die mtb-gegner haben es schon immer gewußt, biken schadet der umwelt.. jedoch erst seit es scheibenbremsen gibt..


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *fröhliche bilderoffensive in gewohnter whoa-qualität..  *



Das erste Foto hat doch Leni Riefenstahl aufgenommen ... !???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das erste Foto hat doch Leni Riefenstahl aufgenommen ... !??? *



ich war nich dabei, also frag mich nich.. ich bin nur der dummschwätzer ähm.. poster


----------



## Kokopelli (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich verhüte durch Enthaltsamkeit!
> *



Müsstest du das nicht auch als moderner Mensch? 



> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *Sozusagen der Gott unter euren Bikes!*



Gar kein Problem!hier hast du sozusagen Den Gott unter uns hinter dem Gott eines Fahrrades

Gruß Koko*in den letzten Zügen der Seminararbeit*


----------



## whoa (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *hier hast du sozusagen Den Gott unter uns..*


ach stimmt da ist ja der itz..




> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *..hinter dem Gott eines Fahrrades*


..aber seinen roten p*rn*b*mber kann ich nun beim besten willen nich entdecken!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Müsstest du das nicht auch als moderner Mensch?
> 
> ...



Auf eins kann  man sich bei Dir mit schöner Regelmässigkeit verlassen - Deine Besessenheit, was mein Sexualleben angeht und Dein Narzissmuss der uns mitlerweile das 37. Posting Deines Todtnau-Bildes im Fertigmacher einbringt ... !

Du weisst schon noch was unter dem Foto in der OUTCAST steht ...

"Someone needs to explain singlespeeding to the Euros...!"

Shonky!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (17. Juli 2003)

@whoa mann du bist doch wohl ein alter pornograph, echt nette rockys auch wenn ich die eigentlich nicht soo mag - aber sehr vortrefflich ist auch da sscheibeimbaumbild - sehr lässig auf eine gute landung und viele weitere bilder

@kaos 

tja die landshark page hab ich schon ausgeräumt, aber da kommen ja immer mal neue


----------



## kAos (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Den kannste garnicht anmailen - der hat nur ein Fax! Wahrscheinlich hast Du den Webmaster angeschrieben!
> ...



thanx phaty!
du hast recht, hab dem webmaster gemailt (entweder er hat weitergeleitet oder ? ) auf jeden fall,
kam heute die antwort:

Ciao Sebastian!
 The cool part about Landsharks are that the custom paint is part of the 
price! They are totally custom, every frame, too. Nothing welded either, all hand 
brazed... 
A single speed MTB for cantis with matching rigid fork, all Dedacciai tubing, 
would be $1400.00. That is in any paint scheme you can dream up and any 
(reasonable) geometry design...  I think shipping to Deutschland would be about 
$75.00. You may have import duty on your end....?

What city are you in? When I was a kid I lived in Gottingen (My dad was at 
University there!) 

Thanks
Dale

Dale Brown
cycles de ORO, Inc.
1410 Mill Street
Greensboro, North Carolina 27408
336-274-5959
fax 336-274-6360
<A HREF="http://www.cyclesdeoro.com">cyclesdeORO.com</A>
<A HREF="http://www.classicrendezvous.com./main.htm">ClassicRendezvous.com 
</A><A HREF="http://www.landsharkbicycles.com">Landsharkbicycles.com</A>


bei dem momentanen dollar/euro kurs doch schon fast ein schnäppchen... 


mfg kAos, schwer an überlegen 
sich ein landshark zuzulegen


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2003)

@kaos:

Nein Du hast Antwort von Cycles De Oro bekommen - was aber auch sehr gut ist!
Und was die Farbe angeht hat er recht! Man muss sich nur mal anschauen, daß Independent z.B. 650 US$ *EXTRA* für eine einfarbige Flammenlackierung berechnet - das ist einfach unverschämt!

Shark Porno:







Aber einfarbig kann er auch ....


----------



## kAos (17. Juli 2003)

DAS war genau der grund für mich, da mal nachzuhaken... sonderlack in allen varianten zum inclusive-price...
und mei gott hamm die scheene lackierungen... 

shit bleibt nur noch die finanzierung am rande stehn....
 mag mir wer nicht 1500 ´s schenken... 

nee ma im ernst, spiele echt mit dem gedanken mein rocky dafür zu veräußern, das gt als multi aufzubauen und .... /stop /ich fantasiere, sorry   


grüssle
der seba


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2003)

Nicht vergessen nochmal 300 drauf für Zoll/Einfuhrmehrwertsteuer! So ein Rahmen schmuggelt sich nur ganz schwer!

Aber man muss ja noch Träume haben!
Du kannst übrigens dem Besitzer von Landshark auch deutsche Modellflugzeuge zum tauschen anbieten - auf die isser ganz heiss drauf!  

Dummerweise gefällt mir auf der Seite das pur-weisse Eingang Rennrad am besten!!! 

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kAos (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Nicht vergessen nochmal 300 drauf für Zoll/Einfuhrmehrwertsteuer! So ein Rahmen schmuggelt sich nur ganz schwer!
> 
> Aber man muss ja noch Träume haben!
> ...



nee oder?   die wollen 300 haben nur damit ichs über die grenze tragen darf?  da is ja haschisch-schmuggel leichter 
das mit den modellfliechern hab ich auffe hp gesehn... das er auch tauscht nicht  
das wäre dann doch der ultimative aufruf für alle modelfliecher, die schon immer mal ein landshark ihr eigen nennen wollten    

mfg kAos

ps: mein fav is Gus Pappas' wild & crazy singlespeed... hammer! und mit flaschenöffner, gaaaanz wichtig


----------



## phatlizard (17. Juli 2003)

Mal ohne Quatsch - ich würd mir da nie ein MTB kaufen ... das wird ja dreckig!!!
Das könnte ich emotional nur sehr schwer ertragen ...

... und ein Lizard-Bike macht er auch ...


----------



## kAos (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Mal ohne Quatsch - ich würd mir da nie ein MTB kaufen ... das wird ja dreckig!!!*




genau DAFÜR sindse doch da... zu dreckich machen und hinnerher wieder saubermachen und sich an den schönen details oder lötverbindungen sattsehen und liebevoll über die schlanken rohre streicheln....

soll noch ma einer sagen dat fahrräder nit erotisch sein können  


 
kAos


----------



## The Rodenz (18. Juli 2003)

Und damit der Ferdischmacher mal wieder nach vorne kommt, ist ja wohl im MOment sommerloch, dachte mein Anlauf auf die 15000 könnte früher erfolgen, mal was für zwischendurch, ich finde es sehr schön  

bis dann Jan


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2003)

Es steht "Wilderness Trail Bikes" drauf ....


----------



## Oliver Frey (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Die wurde nicht vergeben, wie die Ehefrau des Gewinners dabei war und das zu verhindern wusste!!! Also gibt es die in Berlin!
> ...





AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ich glaub´ich fahr erst mal zwei Wochen in Urlaub (ohne Rad - mit Frau - schön blöd, weiß ich)

Gruß OLI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (18. Juli 2003)

Hey Oli,

das Geld für den Urlaub würde ich sparen und direkt in das Berlin WE investieren. Vielleicht gibt's ja wieder einen Tossing Event und du kannst die Heft'gen zum zweiten mal gewinnen.  

Cheers Chris


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Oliver Frey _
> *
> Ich glaub´ich fahr erst mal zwei Wochen in Urlaub (ohne Rad - mit Frau - schön blöd, weiß ich)
> *



Ich würd jederzeit mit deiner Frau in Urlaub fahren - ohne Rad und ohne Dich weil Du musst ja auf die Kurzen aufpassen! Aber die steht wahrscheinlich nur auf solche ituckers wie Dich ... !

phaty


----------



## Greasy Pete (18. Juli 2003)

..und auch kein Kantenklatscher Hinterrad  

Nein, nur das Vorderrad für mein Bäckerrad, dass ich gerade eingespeicht habe. 3,0mm Speichen, Stahlfelge, Sachs-Trommelbremse  
Das wiegt mehr als ein Komplettes Serotta


----------



## Jeroen (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Es steht "Wilderness Trail Bikes" drauf ....
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm.. schon wieder was zum aussuchen dieses Wochenende...


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2003)

*Aus "Conan der Barbar:*

_"Once giants lived in the earth, Conan. And in the darkness of chaos, they fooled Crom, and they took from him the enigma of steel. Crom was angered, and the earth shook. Fire and Wind struck down these giants ... but in their rage, the gods forgot the secret of steel and left it on the battlefield. And we who found it are just men - not gods, not giants, just men. The secret of steel has always carried with it a mystery. You must learn its riddle, Conan. You must learn its discipline. For no one, no one in the world can you trust - not men, not women, not beasts ... this you can trust."_


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2003)

Grundgütiger ... kann es denn noch schlimmer kommen???


----------



## zurkoe (18. Juli 2003)

> Das erste Foto hat doch Leni Riefenstahl aufgenommen ... !???



Hm, ich dachte, Riefenstahl hätte eher sowas gemacht:


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zurkoe _
> *
> 
> Hm, ich dachte, Riefenstahl hätte eher sowas gemacht: *



Na die Perspektive stimmt doch schonmal!


----------



## raymund (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Grundgütiger ... kann es denn noch schlimmer kommen???
> 
> 
> ...



Man beachte die schaurig angemooste Eternitverkleidung im Hintergrund. Stammt bestimmt aus einem Edgar Wallace Film: "Der Forker"

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## zurkoe (18. Juli 2003)

> Man beachte die schaurig angemooste Eternitverkleidung im Hintergrund. Stammt bestimmt aus einem Edgar Wallace Film: "Der Forker"



Und das Bike ist vom Bösewicht! Was dem Scotland-Yard-Bullen erst am Schluss bewusst wird, weil der nie hier im Forum war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (18. Juli 2003)

ich mutmasse, dass dieser "c´dale"-knockoff etwas weiter fliegen könnte, als das deltaV vom letzten mal.

....denke auch, dass der rahmen/hinterbau allerdings nicht halb so lange widerstand leisten wird....


los.....wer beweist mir das gegenteil


----------



## phattyred (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> 
> *ich mutmasse, dass dieser "c´dale"-knockoff etwas weiter fliegen könnte, als das deltaV vom letzten mal.
> *



auf jeden fall kann es nicht so sehr schnell *fliehen:*  

ist ja nur ein *singlespeeder* ...


----------



## DocSnyder (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Man beachte die schaurig angemooste Eternitverkleidung im Hintergrund. Stammt bestimmt aus einem Edgar Wallace Film: "Der Forker"
> ...



Seit wann haben die in Schlammerika Eternit? 

Die bauen doch alles aus Holz und Wellblech.
Nicht auszudenken was passieren würde, wenn die mit Ziegelsteinen, Beton und richtigen Fundamenten bauen würden.
Von den alljährlichen Hurricanes lebt da drüben die ganze Baubranche.


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2003)

.........ja........ja komm ich nehm dir den schweren helm ab


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2003)

...für die macuser


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2003)

tja was sagt man denn nun zu solchen hinterbauten und solchen oberrohr konstruktionen...







eindeutig geil


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2003)




----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2003)

und hier das passende kinderrad zum tretlager


----------



## lebaron (18. Juli 2003)

auch männerräder sind dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurkoe (18. Juli 2003)

@Lebaron

Dein Neues?


----------



## Kokopelli (19. Juli 2003)

N'abend!!!

nur mal nebenbei: Der neue Terminator ist geil!!!

Hier der Beweis






Gruß koko


----------



## Oliver Frey (19. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Hey Oli,
> 
> das Geld für den Urlaub würde ich sparen und direkt in das Berlin WE investieren. Vielleicht gibt's ja wieder einen Tossing Event und du kannst die Heft'gen zum zweiten mal gewinnen.
> ...



Das Geld habe ich schon zur Seite gelegt, und im Garten wird fleißig Weitwurf geübt. Wegen der optimalen Griffposition wüßte ich aber gerne schon mal, was demnächst Flügel bekommt......

Gruß OLI


----------



## Oliver Frey (19. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich würd jederzeit mit deiner Frau in Urlaub fahren.....
> ...



V E R G I S S    E S  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oliver Frey (19. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *N'abend!!!
> 
> nur mal nebenbei: Der neue Terminator ist geil!!!
> ...




Müßte doch "die Terminator" heißen, oder....?


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2003)

@Oli Frey: schönen Gruss zu Hause - Gerüchten zu Folge wird in Berlin übrigens ein On-One Singlespeeder getosst! 

@Koko: schei$$ Mucke, schei$$ Urlaubsland, schei$$ Filmgeschmack! Ich weiss echt nicht, warum ich dich so liebe!

für alle ein bisschen Flammen-Porno aus Northern California!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (19. Juli 2003)

....wie doof können kantenklatscher sein... meine fresse


http://www.move.ch/website/news.php?id=766...

zu lesen ist hier eine story über einen 5d der bei der tour offensichtlich über das peloton gesprungen ist.....LESEPFLICHT

der oofize-threat im tausend-D - forum ist hier zu finden

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t67577.html ....

natürlich wieder übersät von millionen heldenbekundungen wie geil das doch ist und der anekdote, dass der typ wohl die idee geklaut habe.. meine herren sind die .....



*basti aus* ... fäkalworte wollen wir hier nicht verwenden


----------



## Reen (19. Juli 2003)

es lohnt sich doch tatsächlich immer noch, ab und zu mal den fertigmacher zu lesen. danke für den lesetipp der herr baron. wenn (!) das stimmt...! selten was bescheuerteres gehört.


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2003)

"Ja nee klar Lance, warst ein bisschen abgelenkt und hast deßhalb 1:36min verloren ... !"

Nix als Ausreden die Amis ...


----------



## phattyred (19. Juli 2003)

...dafür hat es sich ja wohl gelohnt.

noch geiler der paparazzo im hintergrund:
der sieht so aus, als ob er nicht mehr wüsste, wo er sein teleobjektiv hingesteckt hat!


----------



## Oliver Frey (19. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Nix als Ausreden die Amis ...
> 
> *




Bin mal auf die Ausrede von heute gespannt..............

Langsam wirds verdammt eng. Jan sei es gegönnt. Der fährt ja auch wie ein junger Gott (soviel zu "Jan vom Mars" (ist schon ein bischen her, das Bild), denn Mars war ja auch ein Gott.......).

Gestern mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht meinte er im Eurosport-Interview "....ich habe niemals behauptet, daß ich nicht attakieren werde.....". Recht so!!!! Als drauf !!!!!

Gruß OLI


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juli 2003)

Mars-socky Starrgabel?
Auch ne Idee


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2003)

Basti? Taschentuch!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2003)

och menno - und jetzt erzähl mir nicht, dass es die auch wieder für den 34. platz bei nem rennen gab



basti
*dessen kurbel-haben-will-liste genau 4 exemplare umfasst hershey, avalon, onza, flite control* ...... aber money makes the world go round


----------



## rasaldul (20. Juli 2003)




----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2003)

äääääääääääähhmmmmmm, marc alles fit?


guck mal eine seite zurück !

basti
*sehr besorgt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *äääääääääääähhmmmmmm, marc alles fit?
> 
> 
> ...



Noch schlimmer!!!
Marcs Einstellungen sind auf 40 Postings pro Seite - damit ist das Foto sogar auf der selben Seite!!!!

Marc es ist zu heiss heute!

phaty


----------



## rasaldul (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *äääääääääääähhmmmmmm, marc alles fit?
> 
> 
> ...



nein, brutalst unfit! hab halt noch andere hobbies ausser fertigmacher lesen


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> nein, brutalst unfit! hab halt noch andere hobbies ausser fertigmacher lesen  *



Das mit dem Fussballspielen ist nix für Dich ... ich glaub wenn Du da zu oft ebay sagst, dann wirst Du am Torpfosten festgebunden - nackt natürlich!

phaty


----------



## rasaldul (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das mit dem Fussballspielen ist nix für Dich ... ich glaub wenn Du da zu oft ebay sagst, dann wirst Du am Torpfosten festgebunden - nackt natürlich!
> ...



ebay und fussi passen irgendwie nicht zusammen - wobei retro-fussballschuhe schon auch ihren reiz hätten  
und nackt am torpfosten - wer war das noch nicht?

festbier olé olé!


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> ebay und fussi passen irgendwie nicht zusammen - wobei retro-fussballschuhe schon auch ihren reiz hätten
> ...



au weia marc, du kaufst bei ebay wahrscheinlich auch ein handbeschwitztes trikot vom kaiser franzl' oder?

naja aber dich nackt am pfosten ......BRRRRRRRRRRRr........danke jetzt ist mein frühstück im raum verteilt


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> au weia marc, du kaufst bei ebay wahrscheinlich auch ein handbeschwitztes trikot vom kaiser franzl' oder?
> *



Jürgen Sparwasser!


----------



## rob (20. Juli 2003)

ich bin neulich nur um wenige cent an der echthaarperrücke vom netzer vorbeigeschrammt 





> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Gerüchten zu Folge wird in Berlin übrigens ein On-One Singlespeeder getosst! *


na das wär doch mal ne aktion 


@phaty: wie siehts aus, schon was erfahren?


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *@phaty: wie siehts aus, schon was erfahren? *



Einer der Classic-Sammler aus UK versucht ein On-One mitzubringen - hörte sich ziemlich ernst an!  
Ich bleib dran!

phaty


----------



## rob (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Einer der Classic-Sammler aus UK versucht ein On-One mitzubringen - hörte sich ziemlich ernst an! *


ich meinte mit der frage eher die pace-geschichte, aber _die_ nachricht ist natürlich auch sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2003)

i dunno......








record 2004


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2003)

Und alle Tour-De-France-Gucker bitte mitsingen ... 

*"ALLE WOLL'N DAS SELBE JÜRGEN EMIG IN DIE ELBE!!!!"* 






Was braucht man eigentlich für eine Qualifikation um bei der ARD Tour-Reporter zu werden??? Ausser Saarländer zu sein ... !

phaty


----------



## Marcus (20. Juli 2003)

Warum schaut ihr nicht auf Eurosport? Der Jens Heppner quatscht zwar auch viel Blech, aber man merkt, dass er da schon mal mitgefahren ist. Im Gegensatz zu dem ARD-Pansen.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Warum schaut ihr nicht auf Eurosport? Der Jens Heppner quatscht zwar auch viel Blech, aber man merkt, dass er da schon mal mitgefahren ist. Im Gegensatz zu dem ARD-Pansen.
> *



Weil ein Teil des Spasses darin liegt, sich Emig anzuhören - man weiss nie wann ihn wieder der Hafer sticht und er uns Campagnolo Scheibenräder oder Shimano "Überwerfer" erklären will ...

"Da kommt er der Spanier ... nein der Italiner, er ist sogar Schweizer ... !"

phaty


----------



## Reen (20. Juli 2003)

aber das allerschlimmste ist, wenn jürgen emig ulle die hand beim interview auf die schulter legt. da bekomme ich immer angst...


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *aber das allerschlimmste ist, wenn jürgen emig ulle die hand beim interview auf die schulter legt. da bekomme ich immer angst... *



Ja ja die ehemaligen Sportlehrer und die strammen Jungs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (20. Juli 2003)

... es ging ums pedal, die fräsorgie war nur beiwerk   

+15sec
flo


----------



## lebaron (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... es ging ums pedal, die fräsorgie war nur beiwerk
> 
> +15sec
> flo *



nee nee du verwechselst da was....


@all

für mich sind die öffentlich rechtlichen bei sportübertragungen das einzig wahre, der werbungslosigkeit sei dank... naja FAST 

und viel besser sind die eurosportleute ja nun echt nicht.


----------



## rob (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und viel besser sind die eurosportleute ja nun echt nicht. *



wohl war! die hackfresse die immer neben dem heppner sitzt wollte doch seinen zuschauern heute morgfen die ungeheure neuigkeit aufbinden, dass es , nachdem man oben auf dem pass ist, tasächlich bergab geht...


naja, hauptsache partyulle gewinnt


----------



## Oliver Frey (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> ......und viel besser sind die eurosportleute ja nun echt nicht. *



Und außerdem versteht man die alte Nuschelnutte von Heppner ja wohl nur wenn man Logopäde ist, recht haste!

Gruß OLI


----------



## whoa (21. Juli 2003)

bei dem wetter heut sicherlich nicht die schlechteste idee..


----------



## whoa (21. Juli 2003)

und für phaty ein "ab werk" weicher singlespeeder..


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Juli 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hackfresse M.Storck grade mal wieder beim ZDF.

Können die keinen anderen Fragen, um solchen Mumpitz zu erzählen?

Gruß Koko*ULLE ULLE ULLE*


----------



## Hellspawn (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *und für phaty ein "ab werk" weicher singlespeeder.. *



mit 1,5cm Federweg vorne und 15 hinten (5 nach oben, 5 nach rechts und 5 nach links ) Aber schön isser und die Scheibe macht sich auch gut...


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2003)

Eurospocht suckt .... da sieht man doch eh nichts ausser irgendwelche Hirnrissigen Statistiken, is mir doch Worsch'd ob nun die Italier oder die Spannanier die Tour mit der höchsten Durchschnittstemperatur im Verhältnis zu den meisten Regentagen gewonnen haben oder eben nicht  

Ne ne wenn schon kein D'oni R. bei ES kommentiert dann lieber doch öffentlich rechtlich ...

Cheers Chris, der Herrn Storck seit neustem total cool findet


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Cheers Chris, der Herrn Storck seit neustem total cool findet  *



Weil der Itzelmann nämlich jetzt ein Bike-Tech Rad hat der alte Verräter!!!!

Tief entsetzt!

phaty


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2003)

Huch jetzt habe ich doch auf meine Tastatur ejakuliert  ...
... und die Diskaufnahme übersehen!

Nun fühle ich mich schlecht! So stell ich mir das mit der Telefonsexwerbung vor, wenn dann auf ein mal so ein Warme-Brüder-Spot kommt ... ach wer hat das überhaupt erzählt, war glaube ich am Darmstadt WE bei mir da'eim?!

Und warum fällt mir das jetzt ein?!  

Chris


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2003)

Ey bist Du ruhig!  

Das erkennt doch eh keiner mehr wenn das Ding heile gemacht wurde


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Nun fühle ich mich schlecht! So stell ich mir das mit der Telefonsexwerbung vor, wenn dann auf ein mal so ein Warme-Brüder-Spot kommt ... ach wer hat das überhaupt erzählt, war glaube ich am Darmstadt WE bei mir da'eim?!
> *



Paff oder Dom?

In jedem Falle ekelig!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Juli 2003)

Na ja, das mit der warme-Brüder-Telefonsex-schüttelöei hat dieser oliver Pocher mal bei Harald Schmidt erzählt.

ist mir aber auch im Hirn kleben geblieben...warum nur???

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Na ja, das mit der warme-Brüder-Telefonsex-schüttelöei hat dieser oliver Pocher mal bei Harald Schmidt erzählt.
> 
> ist mir aber auch im Hirn kleben geblieben...warum nur???
> *



Wo Du doch 40GB feinste Ware auf der Festplatte gespeichert hast ... !!!

phaty


----------



## Behnken (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Es steht "Wilderness Trail Bikes" drauf ....
> 
> 
> ...



... erinndert mich írgendwie an den alten Caddy El Dorado in unserer 
Nachbarschft...!!!???
Behnken


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Juli 2003)

Sind nur noch 5,47GB übrig...und ich bleib dabei: Spass macht das nicht - das ist ARBEIT

Gruß Koko


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wo Du doch 40GB feinste Ware auf der Festplatte gespeichert hast ... !!!
> ...



Du weisst doch dass der Koko zu faul is den Monitor zu drehen wenn er inne Heia liegt ....

Ob ich wohl mal das Stahlgeröhr auf den Scanner leg?!

Chris

P.S: GBBC.de is geupdatet, allerdings noch ohne Bilders und Berichte vom Kneecap, da für aber mit einer Ergebnissliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Du weisst doch dass der Koko zu faul is den Monitor zu drehen wenn er inne Heia liegt ....*



Ist auch nicht mehr nötig, der Rechner steht jetzt in 'Blickweite'


> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> P.S: GBBC.de is geupdatet, allerdings noch ohne Bilders und Berichte vom Kneecap, da für aber mit einer Ergebnissliste  *



Also irgendwie muß dir da ein Fehler unterlaufen sein...hiermit erkläre ich die Anfechtung der offiziellen Wertung!Das ist ja pure Willkür!!!



Gruß Koko


----------



## Deleted 3968 (21. Juli 2003)

So eine unverschämte Vermutung. Telefonsex? Isch hab Internet und ´ne Freundin!!

Muss wohl Paff gewesen sein *grins*


----------



## lebaron (21. Juli 2003)

*JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


ich hab gbbc punkte und lieg endlich auch auf dem letzten platz


*JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*
*JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*
*JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*
*JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2003)

Na Glückwunsch Basti ... !

GBBC Darmstadt - Die Ergebnisse!


----------



## lebaron (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Na Glückwunsch Basti ... !
> 
> GBBC Darmstadt - Die Ergebnisse! *



mich wundert nur wo du da geblieben bist mit deinen 3 millionen thetford punkten????


basti
*deeply concerned*


----------



## Marcus (21. Juli 2003)

Ich glaube, ich bin nun in der Fit****er-Kategorie angekommen! 10. Platz ist schon mal nicht so schlecht -- dafuer, dass man das erste Mal ueberhaupt in der Wertung auftaucht.

Mal schauen, was da noch geht...

Sagt mal, hat jemand einen Rollentrainer rumzustehen und will mir den verticken? (Durchaus ernstgemeinte Frage!)

Gruesse, Marcus

now listening to: *CKY - 96 Quiet Bitter Beings*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greasy Pete (21. Juli 2003)

...ist mir meine Hauswand. 

Habe ihn heute endlich bekommen, "used but not abused", meinen Ingnaz X. Werd ihn wohl noch ein bisschen umbauen müssen 

Gruß Peter


----------



## lebaron (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Ich glaube, ich bin nun in der Fit****er-Kategorie angekommen! 10. Platz ist schon mal nicht so schlecht -- dafuer, dass man das erste Mal ueberhaupt in der Wertung auftaucht.
> 
> Mal schauen, was da noch geht...
> ...




ich kann mal bei nen paar rennradfritzen aus pdm nachfragen.... ansonste gilt natürlich wie für alles das große "rasaldullieblingswort"


----------



## Greasy Pete (21. Juli 2003)

hmm


----------



## lebaron (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *...ist mir meine Hauswand.
> 
> Habe ihn heute endlich bekommen, "used but not abused", meinen Ingnaz X. Werd ihn wohl noch ein bisschen umbauen müssen
> ...



toll peter machst uns den mund wässrig und zeigst dann nix... ganz toll

*f'ing traurig über den schwarzen peter*


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Sagt mal, hat jemand einen Rollentrainer rumzustehen und will mir den verticken? *[/size] [/B]



Jup kriegste von mir ... !


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> mich wundert nur wo du da geblieben bist mit deinen 3 millionen thetford punkten????
> ...



Basti du ballermann - das sind die Punkte aus Darmstadt!
Für die Gesamttabelle musst Du schon auf den GBBC Button drücken!

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Juli 2003)

... das bianchi trikot gibts weder in xxs noch in xs   

lästermaul
flo


----------



## whoa (22. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Sagt mal, hat jemand einen Rollentrainer rumzustehen und will mir den verticken? (Durchaus ernstgemeinte Frage!)
> 
> Gruesse, Marcus
> *



hallo? halloooooooo! fit vielleicht aber dafür is die birne wohl so weich wie phaty seine stahlrahmen.. 

diese woche steht der noch in altglienicke, ab nächster woche in einem keller in der nähe der arena.. für lau.. (lauwarme servezia!)


<heul-flenn-aufdietränendrüsedrück>
zum thema gbbc-wertung..
ich will einen verf*ckten punkt haben! aber pronto! 
für 1800km anreise+abreise nach thetford gab's immerhin 90 an der zahl, die olle mistmietwagenmöhre hatte nach darmstadt immerhin auch 1890km mehr auf der uhr 
..und außerdem konnten peppa und ich lediglich aufgrund peppas technischen defekts nicht in die punkteränge fahren!   
</heul-flenn-aufdietränendrüsedrück>

@ itzelmann
willkommen im storck-radel-club.. 
..in 'nem laden hier hängt ein adrenalin rum, ich mag zwar nich unbedingt alu, aber ´bei so'ner perle könnt ich glatt schwach werden..


----------



## Kokopelli (22. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> * für 1800km anreise+abreise nach thetford gab's immerhin 90 an der zahl, *



Das war aber auch nur die HINfahrt

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> <heul-flenn-aufdietränendrüsedrück>
> ...



Nix is!

Hättest Du wenigstens einen Eisbecher mitgebracht, dann wäre immerhin dafür was drin gewesen!
Jammerlappen!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (22. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Das war aber auch nur die HINfahrt
> ...



hmm.. nun kann ich meine lese-rechtschreibschwäche wohl nicht mehr verleugnen.. 

dennsiewissennichtwassietun
whoa


----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> hmm.. nun kann ich meine lese-rechtschreibschwäche wohl nicht mehr verleugnen..
> ...



ach whoa... da fällt mir mal ausnahmsweise gar nix passendes zu schreiben ein... pech gehabt... wäre wohl treffend....

is mir jetzt aber auch egal....


basti


----------



## itz (22. Juli 2003)

Wer was zu meckern hat! Ruhe! 

Habt ihr denn nicht das Kleingedruckte gelesen?!

Wer an einem GBBC Wettbewerb teilnimmt,  akzeptiert die Willkür der Orga und verliert beim überfahren des Zielstriches alle Menschenrechte  

Nun gut so viel dazu und jetzt mal was schönes, nämlich Starke Bikes (okay mag sein das wir die hier schon mal hatten, aber mei die sind halt so scheee ...)














... zufinden auch unter http://strongframes.com 

Cheers Chris


----------



## whoa (22. Juli 2003)

@ fakerDeLuxe
mensch koko, was erblicken meine müden augen in deinem profil.. du hast endlich ein richtiges bike! 
verdammt zeig bilder von dem hobel..
..PDG70 und 90 sind ja wohl mal rattenscharf!

lackmäßig war dass 40er aber der hammer.. zebralackung..


----------



## itz (22. Juli 2003)

Mensch Whoa was Du nen aufmerksamer leser bist  

Wie will den Kokolein die Kiste aufbauen? Bidde bidde mach dass es nicht schaltet   

Chris


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ fakerDeLuxe
> mensch koko, was erblicken meine müden augen in deinem profil.. du hast endlich ein richtiges bike!
> verdammt zeig bilder von dem hobel..
> ...



... whoa ich sorge mich 

du glaubst doch nicht das der echt ist 
ist das dein bandbreiten entzug? besorgnisserregend 

fakerinvestigator
flo


----------



## itz (22. Juli 2003)

Meinst Du echt Koko is vom Fake Virus befallen  

... Inkubationszeit?!

@Koko: Wann hast Du Dein Kokopeli bekommen  

Chris


----------



## lebaron (22. Juli 2003)

nur um allem voirzubeugen und die blamage auszuschließen....

ihr redet doch von einem schwinn cruiser oder?



basti


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (22. Juli 2003)

so nun ist er fertig mein wicked single speeder, wirklich wicked mit nur einem gang aber irgendwie geil! so techniche singletrails und wurzelwege sind besonders cool zu fahren....

btw, bald ist dieser tread bei einer viertelmillion hits und 15000 antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo Hüpf (22. Juli 2003)

more pics:


----------



## bsg (22. Juli 2003)

@basti: nix cruiser. ein klassischer schwinn-stahlrahmen (gemufft ?) mit etwas heruntergezogenen kettenstreben und designed by pdg (paramount design group - der "tech-shop" von schwinn...). die topmodelle wurden sogar bei waterford bicycles gefertigt (fein) ...


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (22. Juli 2003)

even more pics:


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2003)

@itz: porno-bomber! Und das STRONG-logo - der Hit!

@whoa: die Thetford-Punkte wurden nur erfunden, damit ich auch mal ein paar kriege! Und die willst Du mir doch nicht etwa streitig machen ... !? 
Besorg uns nen guten Club in Berlin für die Party und vielleicht rücken itz und ich dann was extra für dich raus - vielleicht!
Koko darf da leider nicht mehr mitreden - der gilt als "befangen" ... 

@Hugo - sehr schickes Teil - jetzt könntest Du ja eigentlich mal beim GBBC im Allgäu vorbeischauen ... das richtige Terrain für Dich ... !

@flo: Parole - wehred den Anfängen Faker raus!

phaty


----------



## rotwilderer (22. Juli 2003)

Die Chance für alle Coladosen-Besitzer:





www.tradeinbikes.com

...und auch für mich ;-)

Leider wohn ich nicht in "Northern America" *snief*


----------



## Eisenfahrer (22. Juli 2003)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo Hüpf (22. Juli 2003)

gibt's das auch mit stollenreifen?


----------



## bsg (22. Juli 2003)

@rotwilderer: na ja, also für diese konditionen kaufe ich auch bikes an. beispiel (auf deren website kalkuliert): 97er litespeed owl hollow, xtr, "good" -> volle 403 $ trade-in ...


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (22. Juli 2003)

@phaty
reizen würd's mich schon aber ich weiss noch nicht ob ich zeit hab...

@alle
war schon jemand so mutig sein auto zu posten?


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (22. Juli 2003)

mein fat-mobil von vorne...


----------



## Kokopelli (22. Juli 2003)

@alle neugierigen: Das Schwinn ist ein echter Garagenfund!Das war bei meiner Omma seit 6 Jahren im Keller.Und davor verstaubte es im Keller bei meinen Eltern.

Und es begab sich so: Als ich damals mit dem Radeln anfing, meinte mein Bruder, er müßte auch eins haben. Natürlich hat er es direkt übertrieben, und sich ein Schwinn-Auslaufmodell von 93 gekauft. Also eins der letzten echten Schwinns.Starr, komplett DX.
Was soll ich sagen, das Teil ist so gut wie neu, da keine 500km gelaufen!Die Daumies(hat übrigens das Barönsche seit 1,5 Jahren...ich wäre an einem Rückkauf interessiert!) wurden gegen Grip Shift getauscht und Shimano 525 Pedale montiert. Ausserdem ein Flite. DER REST IST ORIGINAL. Leider ist der hintere Smoke platt.

Suche deshalb DRINGEND Smoke in skinwall, egal ob 1,9 oder 2,1!!!

Ich freu mich schon wie bekloppt, damit zu fahren.

Das Koko ist übrigens von 09/95.

Gruß Koko


----------



## whoa (22. Juli 2003)

PDG 40 - Deore LX
PDG 50 - Deore DX
PDG 70 - Deore XT
PDG 90 - Suntour XC-Pro

du darfst dir am 3.10. gern mal den katalog anschauen..


----------



## whoa (22. Juli 2003)

@ hugo
schigges auto.. allerdings plädiere ich dafür es grellow zu lacken..


----------



## rotwilderer (22. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@rotwilderer: na ja, also für diese konditionen kaufe ich auch bikes an. beispiel (auf deren website kalkuliert): 97er litespeed owl hollow, xtr, "good" -> volle 403 $ trade-in ... *



Okay... Erwischt! *rötel*
So weit hatte ich gar nicht gelesen! Ich dachte nur, daß das doch prinzipiell eine ganz gute Idee sei. Daß die die armen Amis so über den Tresen ziehen, ist natürlich nicht so fein...
Falls ich mal wieder Geld haben sollte, wend ich mich zur Not an Dich ;-)


----------



## Kokopelli (22. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> PDG 50 - Deore DX
> PDG 70 - Deore XT
> *



Peinlich peinlich!!!

Das kommt davon, wenn man es nach dem Abholen direkt in den Keller bringt.

Ist wirklich ein PDG 50. Aber mit einer geilen Lackierung...so ne Art Wurzelholzoptik...mit Verlauf in Dunkelrot...ziemlich stylish!

@ whoa: Scan mir bitte mal die Seite mit dem 50. Danke

Gruß Koko


----------



## The Rodenz (22. Juli 2003)

KOKOOOOOOOO,  PHOTOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!

    
Das ideale Fahrzeug zum Kommilitoninen beindrucken, cruisen in der Südstadt 


Bis dann Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (22. Juli 2003)

Jajajajajajaja!!!

Digicam ist aber leer, ich muß erst neue Akkus kaufen.

Außerdem fahr ich mit dem Teil doch nicht in die Südstadt!Eigentlich fahr ich ja nie in die Südstadt!Und was sind überhaupt Kommilitonen?Und warüm liegen hier 24 Seiten Öffentliches Recht vor mir?Hiiiiilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Koko*BRAUCHT URLAUB*


----------



## The Rodenz (22. Juli 2003)

Koko, teilweise sind sie weiblich und somit auch schon mal zu gebrauchen   , glaube du brauchst wirklich Urlaub


War am Sonntag mit Martin und Tommy bißchen Rennrad fahren , hat riesig spaß gemacht, wir sollten vielleicht in den nächsten Tagen noch mal ein stärkendes Weißbier zu uns nehmen, denn Schönheit kommt von innen, volles Haar, feste Fingernägel und schöne Haut, dank Weißbier

bis dann Jan


----------



## realbiker (22. Juli 2003)

Mein Bike wurde soeben heute vollendet und ich dacht mir da kann ich mich ja mal den FERTIGMACHERN stellen!  

Gleich vorab, die Teilen wurden wild aus den späten 90ern genommen - kombiniert mit etwas 2003 - nur WTB Reifen sollen noch draufkommen !!! Was sagt ihr dazu ???


----------



## phattyred (22. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *Mein Bike wurde soeben heute vollendet und ich dacht mir da kann ich mich ja mal den FERTIGMACHERN stellen!
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu ???
> *





schöne NATURSTEINTERASSE!


----------



## zurkoe (22. Juli 2003)

@Hugo
Scheenes SSP, aber Du Du hättest doch eine der Ringlé-HR-Naben benutzen können, wäre von der Ketten-Linie wahrscheinlich ok gewesen. Und irgendwie kultiger.

PS. Sind schon beide wech?


----------



## Kokopelli (22. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zurkoe _
> *PS. Sind schon beide wech? *



Ich glaub schon

Gruß Koko


----------



## 27er (22. Juli 2003)

@hugo hüpf ... 

was du kannst kann ich auch  ...











... der is aber noch im aufbau von aussen ... von innen hatter schon alles was der bulli fahrer haben möchte ... 2kw anlage ... dvd player ... mp3 radio ... navi .. auto-tel ...  

btw. isn 110er td   


27er !


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 27er _
> *@hugo hüpf ...
> *



Hugo Du hörst mir sofort mit dem Auto-Schei$$ auf - jetzt kommen schon die DDD-Helden vorbei und posten ihre bei der Stadtverwaltung geklauten Mülltransporter!!!!

GRUNDGÜTIGER!!!

phaty


----------



## 27er (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Hugo Du hörst mir sofort mit dem Auto-Schei$$ auf - jetzt kommen schon die DDD-Helden vorbei und posten ihre bei der Stadtverwaltung geklauten Mülltransporter!!!!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> @ whoa: Scan mir bitte mal die Seite mit dem 50. Danke
> *



kein problem, aber das kost dann eine silberne ringle vr-nabe!


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> kein problem, aber das kost dann eine silberne ringle vr-nabe!  *



Vergiß es 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß Koko


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Juli 2003)

... sind dagegen ja die reinsten weisenknaben 

(renn)radsport und seine wahnwitzigen fans, pfui deibel 

nenechterabsteller
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2003)

Nur nochmal, weil er so geile Rahmen baut!!!

S-T-E-E-L-M-A-N






Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... sind dagegen ja die reinsten weisenknaben
> 
> (renn)radsport und seine wahnwitzigen fans, pfui deibel
> ...



Lance Armstrong Fans bei der Siegesfeier in Paris!


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... sind dagegen ja die reinsten weisenknaben
> 
> (renn)radsport und seine wahnwitzigen fans, pfui deibel
> ...



Junge Junge gehen die ab!!



> ...wer, die Deutschen! Na, na, na, lieber Kuckucksuhren-Bastler, jetzt aber schön Europäer bleiben oder lebt ihr nur von Europa und gehört vielleicht insgeheim schon gar nicht mehr dazu? Ob die Amis euch aber unbedingt haben wollen? Höchstens, wenn ihr die vielen Schwarzgeld-Konten der ausländischen und natürlich auch deutschen Steuerhinterzieher (über andere illegale Konten wollen wir erst gar nicht reden) als Mitgift mitbringt!



Also ich mag die Schweizer

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Vergiß es
> ...



tausch gegen pace vorderad?


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Also ich mag die Schweizer
> *



weil sie Ringlé naben verkaufen?


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zurkoe _
> *@Hugo
> Scheenes SSP, aber Du Du hättest doch eine der Ringlé-HR-Naben benutzen können, wäre von der Ketten-Linie wahrscheinlich ok gewesen. Und irgendwie kultiger.
> 
> PS. Sind schon beide wech? *



wollte einfach keinen kettenspanner montieren, der wäre ja dann auch aus der neuzeit gewesen und so schaut's aufgeräumter aus, darum die ecentric.... hab dafür mal den ganzen rest original gelassen, soger der Flight ist mein erster von 1989
ja, naben sind schon weg, ein kompletes hr mit der selben nabe wäre noch zu haben...


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo Hüpf _
> *
> 
> weil sie Ringlé naben verkaufen?  *



Stimmt ab nächste Woche findet er Dich dann wieder total unsympathisch!
Ach nee seit Luki und Roesli und dem Lowrider haben wir doch alle Schweizer lieb - nur nicht den Cycleshark Pete auf den sind wir nämlich alle einfach nur neidisch!!!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2003)

auch wenn ich im moment nichht sooo viel beitrage... aber das hier kann ich euch nicht vorenthalten


www.babes-community.de


und schnallt euch lieber an.....



basti
*schwitz*


----------



## mamu__ (23. Juli 2003)

Bin zwar noch neu hier und habe noch schönere Räder im Keller aber das ist mein Bike, welches ich immer unterwegs dabei habe und welches aus Restteilen zusammengebaut wurde


----------



## mamu__ (23. Juli 2003)

Geile Kombi aus purple Ringle Narbe und dem  roten SDG-Sattel  ist doch überzeugener Würgreiz oder ??!?!?!?


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2003)

Soooooooooooo,

hab wieder neue Bilder..

Womit fang ich an?

..hmmmm...nehmt das:


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2003)

Leider ist die Digicam meines Bekannten echt schei.sse

Jetzt kommt ein vorher-nachher

Das kennt ihr alle: Vorher:


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2003)

Nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2003)

und extra für Whoa(hat er nicht analog? )


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2003)

GEILE LACKIERUNG

Mehr gibt' später

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2003)

mensch koko aus deinem koko wird ja doch noch ein echtes yeti ... wenn jetzt noch die blaue stütze kommtist's doch perfekt...naja FAST




basti
*in love*


----------



## KIV (23. Juli 2003)

ich weiß doch schon lange, was jörg da noch fürn schätzchen hatte...
hat er schon wiedern semester nicht gepackt, so daß mama und papa endgültig den geldhahn zugedreht haben und er jetzt die eisernen reserven versilbern muß? wäre ne extrem fiese abstaub-aktion von dir ;-)


----------



## Beelzebub (23. Juli 2003)

schöner lenker da aber du solltest mal deinen benjamin wieder mal gießen und nich soviel rumschrauben,der sieht recht verdört aus.

sorry wegen montag ich doof hab deine tel-nummer daheim liegenlassen. beim nächsten mal wirds besser.event. kann ich mir das schwinn mal in live ansehen.

gruß beelze


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> basti
> *in love* *



Mann könnte mal endlich jemand auf Bastis Liebe eingehen - ich glaub unser Classic-Youngster hat sich ein Mädchen eingefangen ... !!!


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *du solltest mal deinen benjamin wieder mal gießen und nich soviel rumschrauben,der sieht recht verdört aus.
> *



Nee nee Der ist schon ganz prächtig, habe ihn nur für das Foto zur Seite gedreht. Das ist die Seite, mit der er sonst zur Wand steht...ist also ein Benjamin, interessant.

@kellerisvoll: Pssst!Ich hab's ja nur in Pflege. Bei mir hat es das Schwinn einfach besser. Ich mache es ihm fit und pass drauf auf...leider hat er durch meine Classic-Verrücktheit ja mitbekommen, was die Dinger wert sind.
Aber für die Stadt kriegt er es nicht zurück!!!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Mann könnte mal endlich jemand auf Bastis Liebe eingehen - ich glaub unser Classic-Youngster hat sich ein Mädchen eingefangen ... !!! *



Nö, ich versuch doch grad, von den Mädels in Bastis Alter loszukommen

Mal im Ernst...das hier ist ein Fahrradforum

Gruß Koko


----------



## ibislover (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Mann könnte mal endlich jemand auf Bastis Liebe eingehen - ich glaub unser Classic-Youngster hat sich ein Mädchen eingefangen ... !!! *



lass´da mal ein paar monate ins lande gehen, denn nachher ist/war es eh nur zum "schnackeln".


@koko
goile bremsen! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gogo (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Nachher *



Was war denn gegen den YETI Lenker einzuwenden, der ist doch eigentlich auch ein Hyperlite???


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2003)

benjamin???

ist das der olle topp da im hintergrund oder was???

stimmt mutter'n hatte auch mal nen benjamin ... der sah aber besser aus......


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> goile bremsen!
> 
> ...



auf den teilen und den paar blauen sachen basiert doch der GANZE glanz vom koko - wenn da von glanz reden kann

*wegduck*


----------



## ibislover (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> auf den teilen und den paar blauen sachen basiert doch der GANZE glanz vom koko - wenn da von glanz reden kann
> ...



erst mal ´nen besseren EIGENEN "classicer" vorzeigen! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2003)

phil davon mal ab....

ich frag mich seit ewigkeiten wo in de staaten sebastopol sein sol, oder für was soll der ort stehen?


wo wurden die ibisse gebaut?


----------



## ibislover (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *phil davon mal ab....
> 
> ich frag mich seit ewigkeiten wo in de staaten sebastopol sein sol, oder für was soll der ort stehen?
> ...



sebastopol liegt im sonoma county, californien.


gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich frag mich seit ewigkeiten wo in de staaten sebastopol sein sol,  *



"The People Republic Of Northern California"

... home is where my heart is and my heart is in Sonoma!

phaty
In Love since 1996


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Mann könnte mal endlich jemand auf Bastis Liebe eingehen - ich glaub unser Classic-Youngster hat sich ein Mädchen eingefangen ... !!! *



wir werden sehen....was da geht....bevor hier noch gerüchte und gerüche entstehen


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> In Love since 1996 *




jetzt sag bloß du bist schwul und stehst auf scot nicol


----------



## Gogo (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen, was seh ich im Forum immer wieder ? PCB Kurbeln, die genauso aussehen, wie meine Grafton von 1991...

Was steckt dahinter?


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gogo _
> *Hallo zusammen, was seh ich im Forum immer wieder ? PCB Kurbeln, die genauso aussehen, wie meine Grafton von 1991...
> 
> Was steckt dahinter? *



was dahinter steht ist TOPLINE, bei denen wurden wohl biede kurbeln gebaut oder oder oder, wobei mir neu wäre dass grafton kurbeln in der form gebuat hätte


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2003)

by the way...

verdammt schickes ULTI hast du da, und das hast du uns so lange vorenthalten

sag mal ist der vorbau und die gabel weiß oder grau ? oder brauch ich ne brille?

und ist der rahmen in echt auch so babyblau/hellblau?


----------



## phatlizard (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> jetzt sag bloß du bist schwul und stehst auf scot nicol *



Es gibt in der Gegend um Petaluma sogar Frauen und nicht nur Rahmenbauer!!!

phaty


----------



## Gogo (23. Juli 2003)

Der Rahmen ist von 1990 (Agoura Hills) und ist natürlich desert turquoise, Gabel grau!


----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2003)

einzig der h²o stört die optik, den in silber ...dann wäre es perfekt, respekt hab schon lang kein so schickes ulti gesehen


----------



## Gogo (23. Juli 2003)

Auf diesem Foto stimmen die Farben etwa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gogo (23. Juli 2003)

Es musste ja etwas passendes zur purple Umlenkrolle für den Schaltzug ans Bike...
Suche gerade einen neuen Ringlé Sattelstützenlemmring (Ti-Collar) meiner ist vor kurzem leider gerissen.


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gogo _
> *
> 
> Was war denn gegen den YETI Lenker einzuwenden, der ist doch eigentlich auch ein Hyperlite??? *



Jau, aber das passte farblich alles nicht mehr...ich hab zum Spass mal für einen Tag den blauen Lenker mit dem Vorbau und den Bremshebel drangelassen...davon existiert aber kein Bild...UND DAS IST AUCH GUT SO

Irgendwie konnte ich mit dem Rad da nur schwankend fahren....war alles so blau

Nee nee, jetzt ist besser so...ausserdem kann ich mir nicht helfen: auf nem Hyperlite muß auch Hyperlite draufstehen!

Jetzt noch den Booster tauschen und die Kurbeln schwarz eloxieren, dann passt's schon!

Blaue Ringle Skewer sind schon auf dem Postweg zu mir

gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gogo _
> * meiner ist vor kurzem leider gerissen. *



Sicher, dass nicht der Rahmen an der Stelle gerissen ist

Nein, war nur Spass...........schiiiiiiiiiickes Ulti!!!

Ach und Basti: nimm mal die rosarote Brille ab...babayblau...tstststststs

Gruß Koko


----------



## Gogo (23. Juli 2003)

Hi !!

Suche übrigens für das Fahrrad noch dieses blaue Dings unter dem Sattel...

Und eine HED Felge!


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gogo _
> *Hi !!
> 
> Suche übrigens für das Fahrrad noch dieses blaue Dings unter dem Sattel...
> *








Anstellen!

Aber schönes Radl!!!!

Sach ma....wo warst du eigentlich die ganze Zeit?Scheinst ja der Passivleser schlechthin zu sein

Gruß Koko


----------



## Gogo (23. Juli 2003)

Tja, hab´halt erstmal son bisschen herumgeschnuppert...
Find das aber echt witzig, daß in dem Forum genau die Themen besprochen werden, die Ende 80er / Anfang 90er mich so beschäftigt haben...
werde bald meine MBA Sammlung rauskramen und in Erinnerungen schwelgen, ist ja alles schon so lange her, obwohl ich natürlich auch heute viel auf dem Bike unterwegs bin.


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2003)

Soso....hättest du eigentlich noch ein besseres Bild der Pace? Die ist ja ein Traum!

Und hier nochmal ein Pin-up aus meinem Keller...achtet auf den Farbverlauf

Gruß Koko


----------



## Staabi (23. Juli 2003)

Wahhh, Herzattacke...

@Gogo, das kannst Du doch nicht machen, an einem Abend an dem ich mal wieder an meiner Page bastele und schon wieder in diesem Yeti-Fieber (will noch ein Ultimate, will noch ein 1" FRo zum fahren, will mein Treefrog zurück, will ein graues ARC usw.)bin ein derart schickes Ultimate zu posten.

Kann mir mal nebenbei jemand erklären warum Ultimates fast immer in entweder 19" oder 16" angeboten werden? FROs gibt es ja häufiger in 17,5", aber Ultimates scheinen immer entweder 16" oder 19" zu sein?

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## kAos (23. Juli 2003)

mensch koko, schönes radl haste da jefunden, respekt!
und des "yeti" schaut auch besser aus mit den pauls...

 + grüsse
der kAos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gogo (23. Juli 2003)

Hi Staabi,

ich wollte natürlich keine Herzattacke auslösen, wenn Du magst kann ich Dir im August (Ende Diplomstress) mal etwas Material scannen, habe da noch reichlich Korespondez mit YETI, Prospekte, Fotos von Germans altem Laden, usw... im "Archiv".

Grüße !!

Gogo


----------



## Gogo (23. Juli 2003)

Hi Koko,  
die Pace ist nur vorübergehend montiert, weil meine andere (RC36Pro) gerade zum Service in England ist, wenn die dann irgendwann wieder da ist werde ich diese auf dem Foto wieder abgeben...


----------



## Staabi (23. Juli 2003)

Hi,

wo wir gerade mal wieder bei Yeti sind und ich das Bild eben auf die ARC Seite gebracht habe. So sieht mein Traum-ARC aus:






Team Bike 1991. Dart Lackierung, aber noch die alten Schriftzüge. Hmm, ich frage mich sowieso oft, wo die Teambikes der NORBA Rennteams aus den 80ern und 90ern geblieben sind. Verotten die alle irgendwo in einer Garage (so wie die Bikes von H-Ball) oder sind die schon alle in den Schrott gewandert. Teambikes haben doch einen besonders hohen Sammelwert und bis auf die 2 Parker Räder (C-26) habe ich noch keine irgendeiner Marke bei Ebay gesehen.

@gogo: Immer her mit den Scans, danke . Ich suche übrigens schon seit ewigkeiten den MBA Test des Yeti FRO der in irgendeiner Ausgabe 1988 oder 1989 war. Naja, vielleicht ist ja in den MBAs die ich gestern abend ersteigert habe.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## mamu__ (24. Juli 2003)

Keiner mehr da ß  

Keiner hatte irgendetwas zu meinem Rad gesagt  

Dann muss ich wohl auch ins Bett gehen


----------



## kAos (24. Juli 2003)

@ mamu: ich schlafe nie   
und zu dem radl von dir; mach ma n grösseres bild, dann erkennt man auch was  


mfg
kAos


----------



## andy1 (24. Juli 2003)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Soooooooooooo,
> 
> hab wieder neue Bilder..
> ...



... 'nen ficus, der plüschläufer und das hübsche selbstgemalte yeti poster   

fakerkokoistdienummereins
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gogo _
> *Hallo zusammen, was seh ich im Forum immer wieder ? PCB Kurbeln, die genauso aussehen, wie meine Grafton von 1991...
> 
> Was steckt dahinter? *



... es gibt wenige yetis die schön sind 
aber der   ist schon der hammer....

aber es drängt sich mir bei dem zustand die frage auf, ausser hauswand und wohnzimmer, war der schon mal draussen ??

ciao
flo


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... 'nen ficus, der plüschläufer und das hübsche selbstgemalte yeti poster
> *



Gelsenkirchener Barock in seiner reinsten Form!
Ein Jahr nicht in Malle schon verunstaltet Koko seinen eigenen Lebensraum!

Guten Morgen Mädels! Alles wird gut!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juli 2003)

Heeeeeeeee...jetzt laßt doch mal meinen Baum in Ruhe! Dem geht's gut! Ausserdem hat das arme Dingen schon mind. 3 Umzüge hinter sich...das Teil ist mir ans Herz gewachsen!

Und red nicht von Malle.....ICH BRAUCH URLAUB!!!

Das sit doch nicht normal, dass ich um 7.45h aufstehe, nen Kaffee trinke und jetzt schon zwei Fälle im Erbrecht gemacht habe

Erstmal gleich Radln!

Ach [email protected]: guckst du hier: Das ist Fake

Gruß koko


----------



## Altitude (24. Juli 2003)

"urlaubsreifen Juristen"....


----------



## ibislover (24. Juli 2003)

ähm, ja....  







/phil


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... home is where my heart is  *



ON THE BUS??   You know, leather...

Steinhummer (bekennender Zappatista)


----------



## raymund (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Heeeeeeeee...jetzt laßt doch mal meinen Baum in Ruhe! Dem geht's gut! Ausserdem hat das arme Dingen schon mind. 3 Umzüge hinter sich...das Teil ist mir ans Herz gewachsen!*


Wenn der Ficus Dir ans Herz gewachsen ist, dann solltest Du ihn besser pflegen: giessen, gelegentlich düngen, ans Licht stellen und Schädlinge bekämpfen (z.B. Schildläuse, Thripse und Spinnmilben). Das was man von der armen Pflanze sieht ist wirklich kümmerlich



> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> Und red nicht von Malle.....ICH BRAUCH URLAUB!!!
> [/B]


Studentenleben <=> Urlaub  ist da ein Unterschied??



> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> Das ist doch nicht normal, dass ich um 7.45h aufstehe.....
> [/B]


Stimmt, normale Menschen sind um diese Zeit schon 1 Stunde im Büro.


Gruß
Raymund


----------



## whoa (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Das ist doch nicht normal, dass ich um 7.45h aufstehe.....
> *





> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> Stimmt, normale Menschen sind um diese Zeit schon 1 Stunde im Büro.
> 
> ...



falsch, schon 2h!


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> Stimmt, normale Menschen sind um diese Zeit schon 1 Stunde im Büro.
> 
> ...



Raaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

jaja, jetzt hast du mich erwischt...ich faule Sau!

Du mußt das nächste Mal aber alles im Zusammenhang lesen!

1. Das ist die Rückseite des Baumes...wo Wand ist, wächst nunmal nix! Der wurde fürs Foto so zur Seite gerückt.

2. Hab ich geschrieben 7.45+sofort lernen...das 7.45 keine Uhrzeit ist, ist mir auch klar. Wenn ich arbeiten gehje, muß ich auch um 5.30 raus...morgen zum Besipiel!

3. Ja genau...da hab ich drauf gewartet..Studieren=Urlaub! Sitzt du abends um 23.30h noch an Fällen und morgens um 7.45h wieder?

Sorry, aber das mußte jetzt raus 

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (24. Juli 2003)

@koko: mach doch mal ein bild von deinem bäumchen,dann können wir gerne detailiertere tipps geben. 

@stabbi:da du gerade deine HP aktuallisierst.ich hab hier ein bild von einem 28" yeti,leider schlechte qualität und keinen scanner.
das rad ist in türkis mit manitou 700C federgabel,hinterbau ist auch aus einem stückund der typ dem das gehört issn ami cliff clark heisst der.weisst du da mehr darüber??

gruß beelzi


----------



## itz (24. Juli 2003)

****use oder/und (ja was denn nun, Benjamini Ficus?! oder doch andersdorum ?!) auch Benjaminis mögen keine Zugluft!

Was nur mal so am Rande angemerkt werden sollte  

Die Yetis und Kokos Plüsch_like_Lackierung is leckerst ..

Chris


----------



## Staabi (24. Juli 2003)

@ Beelzebub:

Das muss sich in die Reihe der Yetis stellen über die ich keinerlei Material habe. Wie schon auf der HP gesagt, ich weiß von einem Aluminium Time Trial Rennrad aus 1990, das ganz abgefahrene Rohrdimensionen hatte und von einem vollgefedertem FRO. Von beiden habe ich kein Bild. Und von Deinem 28" habe ich noch nie was gehört  .

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Juli 2003)

... for runaways    

ob's wohl für liebestolle frühpubertierer reicht


----------



## lebaron (24. Juli 2003)

@gogo...

also dass du sooo lange gewartet hast mit dem zeigen der bilder müssen wir eigentlich mit straflesen ahnden, aber dazu hab ich dich jetzt zu doll lieb *schleim*

neee doch du bist jetzt auf meiner liebeling-newby-list sehr weit vorne, und meine fresse was ist diese "babyblau" geil

by the way dein arc lt is a draum, wie flo schon sagte es gibt wenige hübsche yetis aber die gehören auf jeden fall dazu.

@koko

also wenn du willst frag ich mal meine mutter nach guten pflegetipps für deinen benjamin....wär ja gelacht wenn man den nicht hochpeppeln kann

@all

WEITERMACHEN



basti
*der sich nochmal umdreht**rrrrrrrrratz*


----------



## lebaron (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *@ Beelzebub:
> 
> Das muss sich in die Reihe der Yetis stellen über die ich keinerlei Material habe. Wie schon auf der HP gesagt, ich weiß von einem Aluminium Time Trial Rennrad aus 1990, das ganz abgefahrene Rohrdimensionen hatte und von einem vollgefedertem FRO. Von beiden habe ich kein Bild. Und von Deinem 28" habe ich noch nie was gehört  .
> ...



redest du da nicht von rory o'reily team rad das auch bei parkers sammlung wegging?


----------



## raymund (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> jaja, jetzt hast du mich erwischt...ich faule Sau!   *



Nein, Du hast Dich geoutet



> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 1. Das ist die Rückseite des Baumes...wo Wand ist, wächst nunmal nix! Der wurde fürs Foto so zur Seite gerückt. *


OK, dann glauben wir das halt mal.



> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 2. Hab ich geschrieben 7.45+sofort lernen...das 7.45 keine Uhrzeit ist, ist mir auch klar. Wenn ich arbeiten gehje, muß ich auch um 5.30 raus...morgen zum Besipiel! *


5:30, da liege ich noch im Bett 



> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 3. Ja genau...da hab ich drauf gewartet..Studieren=Urlaub! Sitzt du abends um 23.30h noch an Fällen und morgens um 7.45h wieder? *


Kommt durchaus vor, sollte laut Betriebsrat aber nicht sein.
Du musst mir übrigens nicht erzählen wie besch**** die Prüfungszeit an der Uni ist, ging mir genauso.
Verglichen mit dem Berufsleben hat man als Student dennoch mehr Freizeit.



> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Sorry, aber das mußte jetzt raus
> *



Kein Problem.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2003)

@basti: wenn du den Highway 101 runterfährst - auf höhe Rohnert Park - liegt Petaluma! Salsa, White, Bruce Gordon, Soulcraft ... 
Und Papas grosse Liebe wohnt da auch ... seufz ... !

phaty


----------



## Staabi (24. Juli 2003)

> redest du da nicht von rory o'reily team rad das auch bei parkers sammlung wegging?



Nope,

in irgendeiner MBA aus 1990, die ich aber leider nicht mehr in meinem Archiv habe war ein Bild. Das Rad wurde für Chuck Teixeira (Easton) gebaut, war Alu poliert und hatte eine flächige Aero-Gabel mit dem altem Yetiman Logo. Naja, vielleicht ist das Bild ja jetzt in einer der MBAs, die ich bei Ebay ersteigert habe.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... for runaways
> 
> ob's wohl für liebestolle frühpubertierer reicht   *




ach ja, des wärs jetzt....

Ne Tour mim Bike durch Marin County und danach ab nach Nappa Valley zu Robert Mondavi zum Wintasting...

Übrigends:

In Bodega Bay gibts eine Imbissbude direkt vor der City Hall, die hat vor 5 Jahren die Lobster (nein, nicht aus Stahl) für 4 Dollars verkauft...du konntest dir das graue Vieh auch sogar noch selber aussuchen und dann wurde er im roten zustand verspeißt.... 

Solltet Ihr also mal in der Gegend sein...ab nach Bodega Bay zum Lobsterfuttern...

Ich will wieder rüber...  

@Koko

genieß den Streß des Studiums...und jammere nicht rum...


----------



## Altitude (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> [BUnd Papas grosse Liebe wohnt da auch ... seufz ... !
> 
> phaty [/B]



Kopf hoch mein Großer...

allways look on the bride side of life...


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *allways look on the bride side of life... *



Was soll ich mit der Braut machen???

LOBSTER-MÖRDER!!!!

Bodega-Bay da wurden doch "Die Vögel" gedreht! ... ich will heiiiiiiiiiiim ... !

phaty


----------



## Altitude (24. Juli 2003)

Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage...

Ja, ja ...Nordcalifornien ist schon eine Reise wert...

Mensch Phaty...
Dir fällt aber auch jeder Tippfehler auf...


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> Mensch Phaty...
> Dir fällt aber auch jeder Tippfehler auf... *



Ja aber der war witzig - sonst hätte ich nicht draufhingewiesen ... !  

Und wenn ich je heiraten sollte, dann eh nur da!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juli 2003)

Soooooooooooo...koko ist jetzt wieder ganz entspannt

Es geht doch nichts über 2 Stunden knüppeln, bis man fast kotzen muß 

Die Pauls sind echt der Hammer, konnte die grad das erste Mal richtig ausprobieren. Es geht doch nichts über das Bremsfeeling(furchtbares Wort) von gut eingestellten Cantis

Was ist eigentlich hier los...ist der zweite Frühling ausgebrochen? Alle scheinen so verliebt hier?Na ja...wenn man nur mehr zeit hätte....

Gruß Koko*duschen,Nudeln,Lernen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2003)

Lest Euch mal die Beschreibung dieser ebay-Auktion aus England genau durch!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2418886158&category=9885

 

Was für ein armes Schwein!!!  

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juli 2003)

GEIL GEIL GEIL GEIL!!!!

Das nenn ich mal Werbung für sein Produkt machen

Aber was machst du auf Ebay, Dicker?

Gruß Koko


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (24. Juli 2003)

> Lest Euch mal die Beschreibung dieser ebay-Auktion aus England genau durch!


   

btw, wir haben die 1/4 Mio. hits überschritten, frage an den admin: erhalten wir irgend einmal die meldung "this thread has reached the limit, it is not posible to post any more postings"


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *GEIL GEIL GEIL GEIL!!!!
> 
> Das nenn ich mal Werbung für sein Produkt machen
> ...



Ich geh doch nicht auf ebay - sowas wird  mir zugeschickt!


----------



## mamu__ (24. Juli 2003)

Is ja nich so, das ich mir keine Kritik annehme.
Hab mein Bike nochmal abgelichtet, weiss aber auch nicht ob das jetzt soooo viel besser ist. Wahrscheinlich ist die Kamera Mist.

Soooooo! Nehmt das!!!!


----------



## whoa (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mamu _
> *So nehmt das
> *



fährst du so langsam, oder is der crud catcher nur runtergerutscht..


----------



## mamu__ (24. Juli 2003)

Klar, als alter arbeitender Sack, fahr ich jetzt auch vieeeeeel langsamer als vorher, aber hauptsächlich wegen dem Dreck und meinem schönen XTR-Umwerfer.


----------



## mamu__ (24. Juli 2003)

So sieht das aus


----------



## phattyred (24. Juli 2003)

du must dreck fressen, damit der umwerfer geschont wird?



boooahhh eeeeyyyyyh!


----------



## mamu__ (24. Juli 2003)

Jaja, das Leben kann ganz schön hart sein, wenn 'Mann' seine alten Schätzchen benutzen will und noch möglichst lange was davon haben möchte 
Soo schöne Teile kriegt man ja nicht immer geschenkt, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mamu _
> *Jaja, das Leben kann ganz schön hart sein, wenn 'Mann' seine alten Schätzchen benutzen will und noch möglichst lange was davon haben möchte
> Soo schöne Teile kriegt man ja nicht immer geschenkt, oder ?  *



Zwei Crud-Catcher zu montieren, wäre natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juli 2003)

Oder einfach regelmäßig das Teil putzen

Da gab's von Crud doch auch so ein Verhüterli...aber dann sieht man den Umwerfer ja nicht mehr

Gruß Koko

P.S. Bevor die GAbel schmutzig wird, schenk sie lieber mir.


----------



## mamu__ (24. Juli 2003)

Klar, wenn auch 'ne hässliche.    
Bastle lieber an meinem SKS-Steckblech herum, das dieser an dem Bergmann-Bügel vorbeipasst.


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mamu _
> *Klar, wenn auch 'ne hässliche.
> *



Naja viel schlimmer kann das Rad doch auch durch zwei Cruds nicht mehr werden!


----------



## mamu__ (24. Juli 2003)

Hey, phattyred, ich seh gerade, das du auch nen Bestrafer fährst.
Woher und in welcher Farbe und, und, und! Gibt es da auch noch ein Bild


----------



## mamu__ (24. Juli 2003)

Nix da!   
Hab ich selber erst 'nem Kumpel aus dem Keller geleiert.
Wollt erstmal nicht damit rausrücken  , hat dann aber eingesehen, das 2 Stück eine zuviel ist.

@phatlizard:
Wie sooooooooo schlecht?


----------



## phattyred (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mamu _
> *Hey, phattyred, ich seh gerade, das du auch nen Bestrafer fährst.
> Woher und in welcher Farbe und, und, und! Gibt es da auch noch ein Bild     *



 ja, hier!

...oder hier!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mamu _
> *
> @phatlizard:
> Wie sooooooooo schlecht?  *



Na hier ist doch der Fertigmacher ...! 

Aber von weitem sieht es ganz hübsch aus!

phaty


----------



## mamu__ (24. Juli 2003)

Na ich seh schon, muss am Wochenende mal in den Keller gehen und das Blitzlicht benutzen.  

Vielleicht gefallen Euch ja meine anderen Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2003)

Taschentücher raus ...


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mamu _
> *Klar, wenn auch 'ne hässliche.
> Bastle lieber an meinem SKS-Steckblech herum, das dieser an dem Bergmann-Bügel vorbeipasst.   *



Wollts grad sagen: Wenn du sauber bleiben UND dich im Devotismus suhlen willst, schraub einfach Schutzbleche dran. Hat bei mir prima funktioniert!  

Steinhummer (Gebt mir Tiernamen! Ach nee, hab ja schon einen...)


----------



## phattyred (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> * Gebt mir Tiernamen! *



na gut: *Panulirus argus!*


----------



## ibislover (24. Juli 2003)

auchpassivleser,
phil

p.s.: you idiot!


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *auchpassivleser,
> phil
> 
> p.s.: you idiot!   *



... was wär das leben ohne froinde   

oierschönster
flo


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *auchpassivleser,
> phil
> 
> p.s.: you idiot!   *



Auf dem Foto sieht der Flo aus wie der Fahrer von unserem Pizza-Service!

Florentino?

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Auf dem Foto sieht der Flo aus wie der Fahrer von unserem Pizza-Service!
> ...



Und wer hat's erfunden

Und ganz nebenbei Phil, beleidige den Foibi nicht...er ist schuld, dass ich die Pauls doch noch genommen habe


----------



## ibislover (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Und ganz nebenbei Phil, beleidige den Foibi nicht...er ist schuld, dass ich die Pauls doch noch genommen habe *



gott bewahre, aber flo hat doch darum gebeten! 


dergutefloweißschonwasichmeine,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2003)




----------



## Marcus (24. Juli 2003)

Oh Shit! Was haben die Maguras da dran zu suchen?






M.




now listening to: *Less Than Jake - Jen Doesn't Like Me Anymore*


----------



## Lowrider (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PHATYYYY!!!!!

kannst mal die www Seite von Sacha hier mitteilen... wollte eine Gabel und einen Vorbau bestellen aber hab Adresse und Phone verloren 

bitte hilf mir... Danke


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *
> 
> PHATYYYY!!!!!
> ...



http://www.vanillabicycles.com/


----------



## DerAlex (24. Juli 2003)

Das ist jetzt aber mal eine selten hässliche Starrgabel, Phaty!
     
Bäh, jetzt träum ich auch noch schlecht, heute Nacht.


----------



## phatlizard (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Das ist jetzt aber mal eine selten hässliche Starrgabel, Phaty!
> *



Tja zum Glück kann man mich nicht für alles verantwortlich machen!!!

Steelman rules - und Vicious Cylces auch!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Juli 2003)

*prust*

Das ist ja noch viel geiler



Nee,die Jungs sind selbst mir zu oldschool...ausserdem würde ich 1460 $ besser woanders anlegen...LANDSHARK

Gruß und Nacht Koko


----------



## andy1 (25. Juli 2003)

mensch, jetzt hab ich heut schon wieder zu lange am Compi gesessen, nix mehr Asphaltschwuchtel...
Muss mal wieder trainieren, schliesslich haben wir am Sonntag unser Vereinsrennen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



  Mir sind die nicht zu oldschool - aber vielleicht kommt da auch nur wieder mein alter Schutzblech-Fetisch raus 

@phattyred: Ja, mach weiter, das bringt mich in Fahrt... 

Steinhummer (grad auf Kool Ade Acid Test - On the Trail of Dr. Brain)


----------



## andy1 (25. Juli 2003)

hmm, sind wir jetzt alle unter die Asphaltcowboys gegangen ?
Texanerfieber ?


----------



## kAos (25. Juli 2003)

mensch andi, seit wie vielen jahrhunderten sitzt der denn da am rechner?! ach so den gibts ja noch gar nich so lang  


grüssle von teampachtner! 
  

mfg kAos


----------



## andy1 (25. Juli 2003)

lieber Retro anno 96 mit 92/93er Specialized-S-Works.
Des einzische was ich rübergerettet hab in die jetzige Zeit... joo, da hängt man dran !


----------



## phatlizard (25. Juli 2003)




----------



## ibislover (25. Juli 2003)

stöckchenholer statt wasserträger!?!?   







/phil


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Auf dem Foto sieht der Flo aus wie der Fahrer von unserem Pizza-Service!
> ...



... wasse du wolle? nigges fahrer pizzadienste! *****gulo!

di stefano schon rechte 'abe, seisse deutsche - nur die weiber ah bellisima, un die wisse wase gut ist    

ciao amici
foriano il magnifico


----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2003)

@pizzaboy..

das hättest du aber ruhig sage können das du doch nicht schweizer sondern italiener bist

@phaty

wi e kannst du nur in meinem komatösen zustand so geile bilder auf den frühen morgen posten, ausdruck: 6 , aber du weist was ich meine... *schädelbrumm*

@den der den fetten mann gepostet hat

erst dachte ich es wäre phaty, sorry nein hab ich natürlich nicht, mir ist gleich schlecht geworden

@rik....

wie hast dudenn dieses kleine geile winamp logo da rein gemacht?

@all

ich bin raus WEITERMACHEN

basti
*der seinen schädel pflegt und von jule träumt*


----------



## andy1 (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> [[email protected] der den fetten mann gepostet hat
> 
> erst dachte ich es wäre phaty, sorry nein hab ich natürlich nicht, mir ist gleich schlecht geworden
> ...



ach komm Basti, scheiss auf Jule...
Saufen wegen ner Frau ?

Also das lustige Bildchen stammt aus anderen Foren (lustige Bildchen) hier von MTB-news! Ich gebs ja zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> Saufen wegen ner Frau ?
> *



nee nee bdr-andy saufen geht auh ohen frau und völlig unabhängig davon

basti
*dem 1/2liter kaffee gut geschmeckt hat*


----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2003)

davon mal ab...

brauch man eine bdr lizenz um das bild lustig zu finden???





basti
*deeply concerned*


----------



## andy1 (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *davon mal ab...
> 
> brauch man eine bdr lizenz um das bild lustig zu finden???
> ...



nöö, das hab ich selba geknipst, soll net lustig sein, denke mal die Kleine ist /war ganz geil (also Bild->geil), hatte sich wohl was angesoffen.
War auf der Abi-Parade in Darmstadt..


----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> nöö, das hab ich selba geknipst, soll net lustig sein, denke mal die Kleine ist /war ganz geil (also Bild->geil), hatte sich wohl was angesoffen.
> War auf der Abi-Parade in Darmstadt.. *



ach na sag das doch gleich, dann wird es lustig.... die alte dorfschlampe...



BASTI
*f### it all and no regrets i hit the lights, .... st. anger 'round my neck.... i'm meltin' in anger with you*


----------



## phatlizard (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> @den der den fetten mann gepostet hat
> 
> erst dachte ich es wäre phaty, sorry nein hab ich natürlich nicht, mir ist gleich schlecht geworden *



Ja nee spitzen Witz! Ist Dir eins von den Lebensmittelpaketen auf den Kopf gefallen, die die UNESCO immer über Deinem Haus abwirft?

phaty


----------



## lebaron (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ja nee spitzen Witz! Ist Dir eins von den Lebensmittelpaketen auf den Kopf gefallen, die die UNESCO immer über Deinem Haus abwirft?
> ...



nein war ja nich so gemeint großer ... ich hab ja auch geschriebne dass ich nimmer dachte das du das warst... 


frieden?!?!?


BASTI
*dem verziehen werden sollte*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (25. Juli 2003)

So hell wie das auf dem Bild is ...  

Da muss unser BDR-Andy entweder vorher schon dagewesen sein oder ein klein wenig länger geblieben sein als wir 

Und mich würde jetzt ganz persönlich interessieren ob ersteres oder letzteres der Fall is ...

Cheers der Chris


----------



## itz (25. Juli 2003)

Unesco und Rosienenbomber oder wie


----------



## Lowrider (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> http://www.vanillabicycles.com/ *



Danke


----------



## phattyred (25. Juli 2003)

> Original geschrieben von Steinhummer*
> @phattyred: Ja, mach weiter, das bringt mich in Fahrt... *



Invertebrat, Arthropode, Crustazee, Malacostrace, Decapode, Macrura reptantia, Panuliridee, Panuliroidee, Panulirus argus!


...rocklobster halt


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> Invertebrat, Arthropode, Crustazee, Malacostrace, Decapode, Macrura reptantia, Panuliridee, Panuliroidee, Panulirus argus!
> ...



Wow! Ein Deadhead mit Fachgebiet Meeresbiologie... 

Steinhummer (der Grateful Dead nie ganz verstanden hat)


----------



## phattyred (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Wow! Ein Deadhead mit Fachgebiet Meeresbiologie...
> ...




Nee, mit internetanschluss! 

und wg. dem verständnis:
da haste bloss noch nich das richtige geworfen...


ne(n) cd zum beispiel


----------



## rob (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und von jule träumt* *



wir kennen nicht zufällig die gleiche? 

manchmal ist berlin ja nen dorf...


r°b


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> wir kennen nicht zufällig die gleiche?
> ...



Basti würde nie an eine Berliner Frau drangehen - dafür mag er die Hauptstädter viel zu wenig!!! 

phaty


----------



## andy1 (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *So hell wie das auf dem Bild is ...
> 
> Da muss unser BDR-Andy entweder vorher schon dagewesen sein oder ein klein wenig länger geblieben sein als wir
> ...



hehe, da war ich wohl einiges früher als ihr da !
Das war als ich noch umme Ecke wohnte, vielleicht 400Meter von da wo die Abiparade 2002 entlangzog !
Und glaub mir da waren jede Menge hübsche Abiturientinnen *schwärm*
Aber die eine in der weissen Hose hatte einen Ar***, die hatte mich voll in Ihren Bann gezogen   
Puuuh, war die geil...

2003 war ich leider nicht da...

Für die, die glauben was verpasst zu haben:
http://www.abiparade.de/start.php?langid=1&seitenid=48


----------



## lebaron (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Basti würde nie an eine Berliner Frau drangehen - dafür mag er die Hauptstädter viel zu wenig!!!
> ...


so siehts aus, ich mach da nur bei einer handvoll esk-lern eine ausnahme weil man mit denen so herrloch in burgerkings einfallen kann....


au mann meinschädel hämmert noch etwas zu doll um hier zu posten, denke ich... also postet mal noch ein paar schöne landsharks und ich setz mich dann heute mal an das offizielle do or don't des klassik forums damit man hier mal ordnung reinbekommt .... phaty du weist ja was ich meine

basti
*extrem komatös und deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepest in love*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> und wg. dem verständnis:
> da haste bloss noch nich das richtige geworfen...
> ...



Hab nen über 50-jährigen Freund, der ist Deadhead, hat mit Jerry Garcia (R.i.P.) schon dicke Dinger gequarzt, zig Auftritte gesehen und alle Platten von denen. Glaube, von Vinyl/CD erschließen die sich nicht, da muss man schon dabeigewesen sein - mit allem, was dazugehört 

Steinhummer (goes Jazz)


----------



## phattyred (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> Glaube, von Vinyl/CD erschließen die sich nicht, da muss man schon dabeigewesen sein - mit allem, was dazugehört
> *



deadhead ist ein lebensstil, ganz klar.
ich bin keiner - ich mag nur die musik!

 - mit allem, was dazugehört 



> *
> Steinhummer (goes Jazz)
> *



wenn jazz so aussieht: i want her sax


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> wenn jazz so aussieht: i want her sax  *



Du kannst doch Jeroen nicht die Holländerinnen ausspannen!

phaty


----------



## phattyred (26. Juli 2003)

jeroen geht singlespeeden - und ich geh polygamen!


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> wenn jazz so aussieht: i want her sax  *



Wer ist denn die Braut? Also es ist weder Charlie Parker noch Count Basie, soviel weiß ich... 

Steinhummer


----------



## phattyred (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Wer ist denn die Braut? Also es ist weder Charlie Parker noch Count Basie, soviel weiß ich...
> ...



das ist saxuality: * candy dulfer! *

du musst dich halt noch ein paar jahre nach vorne arbeiten in den archiven des jazz!


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> das ist saxuality:  candy dulfer!
> ...



Bis ich da angekommen bin, ist die Braut im Altersheim...

Steinhummer now listening to Morphine - like swimming)


----------



## andy1 (26. Juli 2003)

was ihr schon immer sehen wolltet...


----------



## andy1 (26. Juli 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *was ihr schon immer sehen wolltet... *



Andy ich glaub Du brauchst ganz dringend eine kalte Dusche!!!

Oder ne Ausnüchterungszelle - such Dir aus was Du brauchst!

phaty

Now listening to: Jaco Pastorius - denn bässer ist das!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2003)

Bevor Andy jetzt völlig ausrastet, weil das Sperma auch noch ins Kleinhirn eindringt, möchte ich nochmal kurz die coolste Sau der Tour de France würdigen!


----------



## andy1 (26. Juli 2003)

kalte Dusche vielleicht ? Allein ?


----------



## andy1 (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Bevor Andy jetzt völlig ausrastet, weil das Sperma auch noch ins Kleinhirn eindringt, möchte ich nochmal kurz die coolste Sau der Tour de France würdigen!
> 
> 
> ...



asooo


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2003)

Andy Du weisst doch wie das ist - richtig heisse Frauen muss man nich nackisch sehen ...


----------



## andy1 (26. Juli 2003)

den krassesten Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@rik....
> 
> wie hast dudenn dieses kleine geile winamp logo da rein gemacht?
> *



Mit Ctrl-Alt-Z...

Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *Misfits and Lunachicks - Angel*****


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> Suche gunestigen, gebrauchten Rollentrainer -> PM *



Haste jetzt einen Rikky oder nicht?
Du musst einfach mal Deine Signatur besser pflegen!

phaty


----------



## Marcus (26. Juli 2003)

Ja, ich hab jetzt einen. Werde gleich mal ein Update in meiner Signatur machen. Zur Zeit ist meine Birne einfach etwas weich...

Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *Mad Caddies - Econoline*


----------



## lebaron (26. Juli 2003)

also rik das versteh ich noch net soo erklär ma genauer


----------



## Marcus (26. Juli 2003)

Das Winamp-Symbol ist bloss ein animiertes GIF, aehnlich einem Smilie. Und der Rest: http://amip.tools-for.net/

Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *Me First And The Gimme Gimmes - All My Lovin'*


----------



## andy1 (26. Juli 2003)

grell oda?


----------



## andy1 (26. Juli 2003)




----------



## andy1 (26. Juli 2003)




----------



## andy1 (26. Juli 2003)

einfach ne starke Frau


----------



## DerAlex (26. Juli 2003)

Man kann auch noch andere Hochtechnologie tossen, als nur Cannondales:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/cm-26.07.03-001/

Immerhin fliegen die Dinger richtig weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollimat (27. Juli 2003)

Starke frau:
Gewinnerin des "Miss-Dicke-Beine-Contests `03"?


----------



## andy1 (27. Juli 2003)

aber schöne dicke Beine


----------



## phattyred (27. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *aber schöne dicke Beine *



genau, hauptsach!


----------



## whoa (27. Juli 2003)

breitbandentzug führt ja zu diversen entzugsercheinungen.. man geht schon um 10uhr frühstücken.. 

@ phaty
halt schon mal meinen einen gbbc-punkt bereit.. live.. ich liebe berlin..


----------



## DerAlex (27. Juli 2003)

Jungs,

an dem Mädel ist ja wohl alles zu dick!

Naja, Geschmackssache eben...


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *breitbandentzug führt ja zu diversen entzugsercheinungen.. man geht schon um 10uhr frühstücken..
> *



Na das ist mal ein geiles Stil-Leben - Obstplatte und Apfel!

Alex das ist eine Frau und sie fährt Rad - für mich reicht das! 

phaty


----------



## rob (27. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *frühstücken..
> *



wo gibts den in schöneweide solch geschmackvolles essen? naja, jetzt wo du keinen rollentrainer mehr hast ist nen salat wohl nicht schlecht 




> aber schöne dicke Beine


na andy1, hattest gestern deinen fertigmacher-tag, wa. aber nee, sone beine können nich schön sein - naja, die inneren werte...
dafür hast du ja bei den anderen bildern geschmack bewiesen...

weitermachen!


rob


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> na andy1, hattest gestern deinen fertigmacher-tag, wa. aber nee, sone beine können nich schön sein - naja, die inneren werte...
> dafür hast du ja bei den anderen bildern geschmack bewiesen...
> *



Rob hast Du nicht mal vor geraumer Zeit hier auf die harte Tour gelernt, daß es äussert ungünstig ist unbekannte Radfahrerinnen zu dissen - sie könnten die Beischlafpartnerinnen von Forumsmitgliedern sein ... !

Immer schön brav bleiben!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2003)

.....kleien fragestunde mit basti

wer hier kann latein?

ich bräuchte mal die übersetzung hierführ:

DIES IRAE

das müsste doch der tag und der zorn heißen oder?


wer kann da mal spontan helfen?


by the way, was bedeutet bier in latein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.....kleien fragestunde mit basti
> 
> wer hier kann latein?
> ...



1. Tage des Zorns
2. cerevisia


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2003)

hui hab da noch was geiles gefunden....

bier in 80 sprachen

http://www.geocities.com/mosvends/beer.html


----------



## lebaron (27. Juli 2003)

und bei 'caelum' und 'inferi' müsstees doch himmel und hölle sein oder?


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2003)

"With all the recent disclosures about false information used by the Bush administration as grounds for the Iraq invasion, the worst of all scenarios apparently has come to pass - the French were right."  Dermot Ryan.


----------



## Steinhummer (27. Juli 2003)

@phaty:   Zumal sie sich ja derbe über die ranzosen lustig gemacht haben. Zwei Witze von meinem Nachbarn, US-GI, aber kein Bush-Fan:
- Want to buy a french rifle? Never been shot, only dropped once...
- How many men does it take to protect Paris? Nobody knows, it's never been tried.

Und noch was aus der Rubrik große Worte:

"I really look at how fundamentally  basic the bike still is, and how unrevolutionary it is. And I really think we are tuning something that was dropped in everyone's lap as a gift... We're just playing around trying to make improvements, that very few of them will become etched in stone as the kind of things that will be remembered for 20, 30 years. The bike in its simplicity is the ultimate form of, probably, creative genius."

Tom Ritchey

Als hätt er's für uns geschrieben...

Steinhummer


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juli 2003)

nochmal dazu:

gebt bei google mal "french military victories" ein und klickt auf "auf gut glück" 

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *"The bike in its simplicity is the ultimate form of, probably, creative genius." *



Achso, daher macht der keine Zugverlegungen für die Speedhub an seine Rahmen - das ist alles nur Purismus!!!

Was die Feigheit der Franzosen angeht noch eine kleine Anmerkung: als Deutschland 1939 mal kurz in Polen einmarschiert ist, hat Frankreich - obwohl militärisch völlig unterlegen - genug Arsch in der Hose gehabt und Adolf kurzerhand den Krieg erklärt! Zur gleichen Zeit haben die Amis noch fröhlich Geschäfte mit Hitler-Deutschland gemacht! Aber das ist für einen Amis zu lange her, um sich damit noch zu beschäftigen!

War natürlich nicht in Deine Richtung gemeint Dr. Lobster!

phaty
Quasi-Franzose!


----------



## Steinhummer (27. Juli 2003)

Hatt ich auch nicht auf mich bezogen, bin schließlich selber Franzose by heart 

Nebenbei bemerkt: Der böhmische Gefreite hat längere Passagen für "Mein Kampf" aus Henry Fords Autobiographie abgeschrieben. Aber da können die Amis schließlich aucch nix für...

Simplicity as the ultimate form of creative genius: Und genau deshalb werd ich wohl immer was Starres fahren... Nicht dass mich manches Fully nicht anfixt, aber kaufen...? Da geht die Klarheit und Reinheit des Entwurfs verloren. Und immer wieder wichtig ist "craftmansship" und keine X-Tonnen-Presse, die die Hälften für nen Monocoque-Rahmen ausspuckt. Naja, ich laber wieder...

Steinhummer


----------



## rob (27. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Rob hast Du nicht mal vor geraumer Zeit hier auf die harte Tour gelernt, daß es äussert ungünstig ist unbekannte Radfahrerinnen zu dissen*



kann mich nich erinnern, aber das is ja nix neues.
naja, der andy kann mir ja eine runterhauen wenn er kich das nächste mal sieht


rob, der bier, rose und sekt intus hat...


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> kann mich nich erinnern, aber das is ja nix neues.
> ...



jajajaja alles auf den Alkohol schieben - aber keine Angst Andy darf an die strammen Waden auch nicht ran ... !

Aber damals ging es um die Blonde rechts


----------



## Marcus (27. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *nochmal dazu:
> 
> gebt bei google mal "french military victories" ein und klickt auf "auf gut glück" *








Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *Mother's Pride - Reality Sucks!*


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2003)

Ich guck gerade die ALI G.-Show auf VIVA - wie geil ist denn der bitte???


----------



## Steinhummer (27. Juli 2003)

@phaty:  Konntest du die Dame vor dem Mann links von ihr mit den blutunterlaufenen Augen retten?   

Nachtrag zum Ritchey-Zitat: Das 100.ste-Ausgage-Jubi-Dirt Rag ist ein richtig geiles Heft! Bei den Jungs merkt man echt die Hingabe!

Hach, so'n deutsches Heft angelsächsischer Prägung - das wär's...

Steinhummer

im Scheibendreher: Faith no more - Angel Dust (immer noch und immer wieder geil!)


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@phaty:  Konntest du die Dame vor dem Mann links von ihr mit den blutunterlaufenen Augen retten?
> *



Nö ...



> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> * Das 100.ste-Ausgage-Jubi-Dirt Rag ist ein richtig geiles Heft! Bei den Jungs merkt man echt die Hingabe!
> *



Jup ...!



> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Hach, so'n deutsches Heft angelsächsischer Prägung - das wär's...
> *



Tja ... wird wohl immer ein Traum bleiben!

Da hilft nur eins Dirt-Rag- und Singletrack-Abo ordern!

phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (27. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Da hilft nur eins Dirt-Rag- und Singletrack-Abo ordern!
> 
> phaty *



Kannst du mir mal verraten, wie du die Bezahlung des Abos bei Dirt Rag abgewickelt hast? Bin nämlich der Mann ohne Kreditkarte, und selbst wenn ich eine hätte, wäre meine Lust, deren Daten durchs Net zu jagen, eher gering!

Steinhummer (Hartgeld sucks)


----------



## phatlizard (27. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Kannst du mir mal verraten, wie du die Bezahlung des Abos bei Dirt Rag abgewickelt hast? Bin nämlich der Mann ohne Kreditkarte, und selbst wenn ich eine hätte, wäre meine Lust, deren Daten durchs Net zu jagen, eher gering!
> *



Ganz einfach:

Brief per Einschreiben an:

Dirt Rag Magazine
Karl Rosengarth Subscriptions Guy
3483 Saxonburg Blvd.
Pittsburgh 
PA 15238

Cash rein am besten für 5 Jahre (ist ja nicht so teuer) und los gehts!
Natürlich steckt man das Geld in eine schöne Klapp-Karte!
Kannst aber auch erst mal bei Karl anfragen: [email protected] 

Die sind da alle sehr nett!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (27. Juli 2003)

Bei Subscription-Karl hab ichs schon versucht, leider kein Feedback.  Aber jetzt ist ja alles klar...

Buenas noches!

Steinhummer


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Juli 2003)

Eine gute Nacht-Geschichte, esp. for Phaty:

Da sitz ich heut im Auto...guck an der Ampel so'n bisken rum...und auf einmal hab ich ein Funkeln im Auto:

Ich denk"was'n das nu?"

Tja....und was war'S? Ein silberner Aufkleber, der nach Todtnau verschollen war. Muß irgendwie zwischen Armaturenbrett und Scheibe gerutscht und da fast ein Jahr verschollen gewesen sein.

Mein silberner Aufkleber mit schwarzer Schrift!Unten steht sowas wie 'hand built - race bred' 

Die Welt ist schön!!!!!!!!

Nacht, Koko


----------



## rob (28. Juli 2003)

ich hätt noch ein gute-nacht-bilderrätsel auf lager.

wie heisst diese nette dame?? (eigentlich ist das rätsel nur für rikman, aber wer vor ihm drauf kommt kann sich auch freuen):


p.s.: wenn jemand billig(!) ne 36loch-nabe abzugeben hat ->pm, gerne schwarz, darf auch alt sein, aber haltbar


----------



## Jeroen (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *ich hätt noch ein gute-nacht-bilderrätsel auf lager.
> 
> wie heisst diese nette dame?? (eigentlich ist das rätsel nur für rikman, aber wer vor ihm drauf kommt kann sich auch freuen):
> ...



Ellen ten Damme, aus Holland


----------



## whoa (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich guck gerade die ALI G.-Show auf VIVA - wie geil ist denn der bitte???
> *



wenn du den thread mal etwas aufmerksamer verfolgt hättest..  ..wär dir nicht entgangen, dass "ali g in da house" fünf whoa-sterne bekommen hat, natürlich nur das englische original

"Belong? That's a very sexistic way to talk about b*tches!"


----------



## whoa (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> wo gibts den in schöneweide solch geschmackvolles essen? naja, jetzt wo du keinen rollentrainer mehr hast ist nen salat wohl nicht schlecht *



x-berg großer, x-berg..


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Eine gute Nacht-Geschichte, esp. for Phaty:
> 
> Da sitz ich heut im Auto...guck an der Ampel so'n bisken rum...und auf einmal hab ich ein Funkeln im Auto:
> ...



Da sieht man mal wie fahrlässig Du mit Geschenken von mir umgehst! Aber jetzt isser ja wieder da ... !

@Rob: HR- oder VR-Nabe???

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> wenn du den thread mal etwas aufmerksamer verfolgt hättest..  ..wär dir nicht entgangen, dass "ali g in da house" fünf whoa-sterne bekommen hat, natürlich nur das englische original
> ...



Das Du auf den Irren stehst war mir bekannt - aber ich kannte eben bisher nur seine Moderationen von diversen MTV-Awards - aber wie der da gestern mit einem Ex-Unterhaus-Abgeordneten erstmal eine Tüte durchgezogen hat! "Massive Respekt!"

phaty


----------



## Marcus (28. Juli 2003)

Ganz klar, die Frau auf robs Bild heisst fuer gewoehnlich Maike, nur die Hollaender nennen sie Ellen ten Damme.

"Hoemma Maike, ist Didi der Doppelgaenger wieder da?"

Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *No Doubt - Different People*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *now listening to: No Doubt - Different People *



GRUNDGÜTIGER das Ende ist nahe!


----------



## Marcus (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *GRUNDGÜTIGER das Ende ist nahe! *



Gehts noch?

Und fuer dich gleich noch einer:




now listening to: *No Doubt - The Climb*


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Gehts noch?
> *



Gwen Stefani - die Nena der US-"Ska"-Szene ....

Ich hab doch auch alle CDs!

phaty


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@phaty:  Konntest du die Dame vor dem Mann links von ihr mit den blutunterlaufenen Augen retten?
> 
> 
> ...



Was heißt hier retten?
Und blutunterlaufen?
Die musste nicht gerettet werden, die wollte gar nich mehr weg, Du!   
Sozusagen restlos begeistert !!!
Als Saarländer hat man einfach mehr zu bieten, mein kleiner Krustenrücken. 
Und mein leicht trüber Bllick rseultiert daraus, dass ich Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen Pfeifen bis nach 02:00 Uhr durchgehalten habe - JAWOLL !!!


Also, etwas mehr Respekt


----------



## Steinhummer (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeldDerArbeit _
> *
> Als Saarländer hat man einfach mehr zu bieten, mein kleiner Krustenrücken.
> *



Hab schon mit Phaty gesprochen und bekomme wohl auch bald nen saarländischen Pass...

Steinhummer (der grad für die Muffländer-Prüfung büffelt )

PS: Phaty war eigentlich gemeint, als ich von dem Mann mit den blutunterlaufenen Augen gesprochen habe...


----------



## Marcus (28. Juli 2003)

Ach ja...

Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *The Real McKenzies - Mainland*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeldDerArbeit (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> 
> PS: Phaty war eigentlich gemeint, als ich von dem Mann mit den blutunterlaufenen Augen gesprochen habe... *



Nach nochmaligem Lesen ist das Verständnis jetzt auch in mir hochgestiegen.

Die Prüfung würd´ ich auch nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen!
Das ist was für ganze Männer.


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *now listening to: The Real McKenzies - Mainland *



Siehste geht doch ...


----------



## Marcus (28. Juli 2003)

Die Jungs haben den Vorteil staendig dicht zu sein...und dabei noch extrem geile Musik zu machen. Punkrock in all seinen Facetten eben. 

Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *Gob - A View To A Kill*


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Die Jungs haben den Vorteil staendig dicht zu sein...und dabei noch extrem geile Musik zu machen. Punkrock in all seinen Facetten eben.
> *



Was mich an die Story vom Deconstruction Concert erinnert, wo ich zwei Stunden T-Shirts für sie verkauft habe bis der (völlig besoffene) Sänger sagte: "Cheers mate - who the fu©k are you actually?"


----------



## mamu__ (28. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
weiss zwar nich, ob es hier noch um Fahrräder geht, möcht mich aber noch mal mit neuen Fotos stellen.
Was sacht ihr denn zu dem Rad


----------



## mamu__ (28. Juli 2003)

oder dazu???


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mamu _
> *Hallo zusammen,
> weiss zwar nich, ob es hier noch um Fahrräder geht, möcht mich aber noch mal mit neuen Fotos stellen.
> Was sacht ihr denn zu dem Rad
> *



Mein Gooooooooooott ist das geiiiiiiiiiiiiil!!!!

Extreme Punisher rocks!!!!

Und diese Farbe war schon immer der Hammer - vor allen Dingen den Mut zu haben dort Rote Aufkleber draufzumachen - und es sieht trotzdem todesgeil aus!!!!

Bei dem Rocky nehm ich die Gabel, der Rest kann verschenkt werden! 

phaty


----------



## mamu__ (28. Juli 2003)

HEHEHEHE

Puhhh, da fällt mir doch noch ein Stein vom Herzen.

              

Beim Rocky biste wahrscheinlich auch nur neidisch und kannste nicht zugeben


----------



## mamu__ (28. Juli 2003)

Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich mit dem Punisher damals in Kaprun rumgesprungen bin !!!!!!
Konnte Abends beim Fest kaum das Glas Bier halten.
 
Für die Kritiker habe ich das Orginal Suntour XC-Pro Schaltwerk sowie den A-Tac Vorbau und die damals verwendeten XC-Pro Bremshebel vorne ins Bilde gelegt


----------



## itz (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mamu _
> *
> Für die Kritiker habe ich das Orginal Suntour XC-Pro Schaltwerk sowie den A-Tac Vorbau und die damals verwendeten XC-Pro Bremshebel vorne ins Bilde gelegt *



Und ich dachte schon das Extrem ist in einer Gebeinkammer von den Toten wieder auferstanden  Sehr schön!

Cheers Chris, der gerade eine ENO 'eccentric' geordert hat  .... da kommt was extrem rotmetallisches auf euch zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mamu _
> *Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich mit dem Punisher damals in Kaprun rumgesprungen bin !!!!!!
> Konnte Abends beim Fest kaum das Glas Bier halten.
> 
> Für die Kritiker habe ich das Orginal Suntour XC-Pro Schaltwerk sowie den A-Tac Vorbau und die damals verwendeten XC-Pro Bremshebel vorne ins Bilde gelegt *



stell´ das punisher doch mal in ner höheren auflösung in die gallery! 

gruß,
phil


----------



## mamu__ (28. Juli 2003)

Wird in den nächsten Tagen erledigt.


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mamu _
> *Beim Rocky biste wahrscheinlich auch nur neidisch und kannste nicht zugeben   *



Ich geb sogar zu wenn mir ein Cannondale gefällt - ich bin da schmerzfrei! Lass uns einfach Einigkeit darüber herstellen, daß Dein Extreme in Himbeer-Yoghurt-Lila der Hammer ist!!!

phaty


----------



## whoa (28. Juli 2003)

..sowas fettes is mir ja noch nie unter die augen gekommen..  ..dat jibt 10 whoa-punkte!

da ist ja jede goat oder brave lackung was für weicheier.. 
das is kein pun sondern ein big pun.. 

punisherinaugenkrebspinkrulez.. 
whoa


----------



## mamu__ (28. Juli 2003)

Rührt mich doch fast zu Tränen, dass es noch Leute gibt die so sehr in alte Bikes verknallt sind wie ich. 
 
Bin vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit mal dumm von der Seite angemacht worden, als ich auf einer Waldstrecke mit genau dem Bike aufgetaucht bin. Rentner, Trecker, Billigbike....... keine Federung.


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mamu _
> *
> Bin vor noch nicht alzu langer Zeit mal dumm von der Seite angemacht worden, als ich auf einer Waldstrecke mit genau dem Bike aufgetaucht bin. Rentner, Trecker, Billigbike....... keine Federung.   *



Aber tief in Dir drin hat das kleine Classic-Männchen böse grinsend den Mittelfinger hochgefahren: "Kiss my hairy butt!"

Alles eine Frage der inneren Ruhe!

phaty


----------



## ibislover (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mamu _
> *oder dazu??? *



also das mit abstand schlimmste sind die "falsch" montierten reifen!  
die beschriftungen gehören beide auf die antriebsseite und so ausgerichtet dass das ventil mittig zu den beschriftungen sitzt!

vielleicht investierst noch ein paar euronen in ne syncros stütze und nen syncros vorbau. gehört für mich einfach an ein rocky! 

gutealtemechanikerknigge,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

Guckt Euch dieses blöde Kantenklatscherars©hloch an! Und da fragt sich noch einer, warum man was gegen diese Gehirntoten hat!

Gehen wir mal davon aus, das Bild ist echt! Er hatte bisher immer behauptet, er wäre HINTER dem Peleton gesprungen - stimmt wohl auch nicht so ganz!

Die Bande soll wegen mir in British Columbia alle Krankenhäuser füllen! Gibt ja schöne off-road-rollstühle mittlerweile!


----------



## Marcus (28. Juli 2003)

Sein Name steht sogar auf der Strasse. Und das ist Blasphemie!!!

Ich habe aufgehoert, mich darueber aufzuregen. Die Leute, die gerade in einer Ich-lerne-fuers-Leben-Phase sein sollten (praepubertaere Kantenklatscher*) wollen trotz sachlicher Diskussionsfuehrung nicht kapieren, dass der Typ auf dem Bild einfach nur Blech verzapft hat -- egal wie 'cool' es auch aussieht. Die Aktion ist fuer mich eindeutig eine Straftat.

Wer mehr lesen will:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t69258.html
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t68585.html
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t67577.html

Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *Less Than Jake - Five State Drive*

* ist vielleicht sowas wie eine Tautologie; sprich ist wahrscheinlich so wie alkoholkranker Arzt (sorry Jan ) oder schwuler Choreograph.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kAos (28. Juli 2003)

was gewesen wär, wenn die type in die leute reingekracht wär...

denken die überhaupt noch nach?

gruss seba


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

Wenn die Franzosen das richtig mitbekommen hätten - wurde ja sehr totgeschwiegen - dann hätten die den unter dem Eifelturm auf die Guillotine gepackt und zerkleinert!
Und die doofen Amis vorne weg Lance "Ich hab nur noch ein Ei" Armstrong werden in 100 Jahren nicht kapieren, daß man so nicht mit französischen Nationalheiligtümern umgeht! Kein Respekt vor Le Tour!!!

Wenn ich am 4. July in Washington vor das Weisse Haus kacke, dann wird 30 Minuten mein später mein Haus bombardiert! Macht aber nix die treffen ja sowieso nie mit ihren "Smart-Bombs" ...

Ein Dummes Volk mit einem dummen Präsidenten versucht die Welt zu verdummen - oder ist der Watson auch Kanadier? Dann gleich Sack ab ...!

Boah ich könnt mich aufregen ... !  

phaty


----------



## mamu__ (28. Juli 2003)

Haste sogar recht, Mann merkt, dass ich nicht mehr so viel Zeit für meine Bikes habe und zuviel arbeite.    
Den Vorbau fand ich so cool, weil er so gut zu der Gabel und dem XTR-Zeugs passt. Für die Sattelstütze liebäugel ich schon lange mit ner Synchros titan


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Wer mehr lesen will:
> ...



Sowas darfst du mir doch nicht auch noch zeigen ... der thread ist bestimmt bald zu, jetzt haben sie einen neuen Feind - MICH!

phaty


----------



## mamu__ (28. Juli 2003)

Die Amis denken sowieso nur mit den balls.
"America's best fu** the rest" und der Rest der Welt interessiert nicht die Bohne.
Den Hohn fand ich schon, das der glohrreiche Wahlkampf von diesem Cowboy als Viedeoedition zu kaufen war als die schändliche Wahl zu Ende war.
Hab mir damals ein paar echte Feinde gemacht als ich "drüben" war und darüber gelacht hatte.


----------



## kAos (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mamu _
> *Die Amis denken sowieso nur mit den balls.
> "America's best fu** the rest" und der Rest der Welt interessiert nicht die Bohne.
> Den Hohn fand ich schon, das der glohrreiche Wahlkampf von diesem Cowboy als Viedeoedition zu kaufen war als die schändliche Wahl zu Ende war.
> Hab mir damals ein paar echte Feinde gemacht als ich "drüben" war und darüber gelacht hatte.      *



hehe  
wenn die ersten b52er über münsterland kreisen wirst auch du demokratisiert...   

mfg kAos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

Einer weniger!


----------



## mamu__ (28. Juli 2003)

Sollen nur kommen die Penner!

  Dann saufen wir die Penner erst mal unter den Tisch und klauen dann die Schlüssel vom Bomber


----------



## kAos (28. Juli 2003)

SAUFEN FÜR DEN WELTFRIEDEN!!!


mfg kAos

ps: das ist fast so gut wie hier vonne pds die veranstaltung:
BRATWURSTESSEN GEGEN RECHTS!!!


----------



## mamu__ (28. Juli 2003)

Original german beer and bratwurst against american asswipes


----------



## phattyred (28. Juli 2003)

kaum sind euch die cannondalefahrer,
katzenliebhaber und ddd'er wegen konstanten gegenwinds davongelaufen,
da fangt ihr auch schon an über ein land herzuziehen, 
dass uns allen coca cola und demokratur gebracht hat.

das find ich wirklich sehr schäbbich von euch!


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

Ich werd gerade im DDD Forum angemacht das die Schwarte kracht ... ich weiss garnicht wie man mit so jungen Menschen umgeht!

phaty


----------



## ibislover (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich werd gerade im DDD Forum angemacht das die Schwarte kracht ... ich weiss garnicht wie man mit so jungen Menschen umgeht!
> 
> phaty *



"midden in die fresse rein, dadadadada...."  


/phil


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> 
> "midden in die fresse rein, dadadadada...."
> ...



Ja so ist meine Strategie angelegt - aber die ersten zwei haben schon die Flügel gestreckt und der Dritte hat nach dem Moderator geweint! Der hat übrigens auch meinen John-Tomac-Vergleich in seine Signatur eingebaut was ich sehr nett fand ... ! Seltsame Jugend ... !

phaty


----------



## kAos (28. Juli 2003)

die sind ja echt süss...


----------



## mamu__ (28. Juli 2003)

Wollte noch etwas sagen, da haben die doch glatt geschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mamu _
> *Wollte noch etwas sagen, da haben die doch glatt geschlossen. *



Boah wie geil ohne ein einziges böses Wort zu gebrauchen (EHRLICH!) haben die den Thread zugemacht - jetzt hab ich es endlich geschafft!!! Durch pure Existenz Chaos auszulösen! Aber irgendwo muss die Wut auf den Kindergarten ja hin ... !!!


----------



## mamu__ (28. Juli 2003)

Hab's gelesen.    

Konnte leider nicht mehr posten, hatten den Kindergarten schon dicht!   
Hätte gerne noch was von Christbaum und Trommel erzählt als ich schon am biken war.
Haben aber gekniffen   die coolen kleinen


----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mamu _
> *Hab's gelesen.
> 
> Konnte leider nicht mehr posten, hatten den Kindergarten schon dicht!
> ...



Naja ich hatte ja auch für ein Verbot von Freeride und Downhill in Deutschland plädiert - aber irgendwie waren sie darüber garnicht so glücklich ... !!!

Komisch

phaty


----------



## mamu__ (28. Juli 2003)

Tja, die müssen das noch lernen, mit der inneren Ruhe und dem kleinen Männchen.
 
Wir wollen Ihnen jedoch gewissenhafte und stetige Lehrer sein und sie auf dem steinigen Weg der Lebenserfahrung begleiten und Ihren Erfahrungsschatz erweitern.


----------



## Pan (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ein Dummes Volk... *



Soll sogar welche geben, die in tuntigem Tüllröckchen MTB-Rennen bestreiten - dümmer gehts wohl kaum.

Übrigens, schon gewußt: Deutsche Urlauber sind "einförmige supernationalistische Blonde"?

Naja, zumindest Herr Stefani hält inzwischen seine tumbe Fresse...


----------



## roesli (28. Juli 2003)

... Gerüchten zufolge plant die von uns allen geliebte *** (uuups - wusste ja nich, dass das schon zensuriert wird   - na dann halt so U-C-I ) im nächsten Jahr über ihre eigenen Grenzen zu steigen und 29"-Bikes an Worldcup-Rennen zuzulassen!

..weiss da schon jemand was genaueres?


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Mein Gooooooooooott ist das geiiiiiiiiiiiiil!!!!
> ...



... selten kommt's vor aber diesmal mir die worte aus dem mund genommen  ausser beim rocky da ist verschenken durch tossen zu ersetzten   

obrockysweiterwiecdsfliegen
flo


----------



## kAos (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> obrockysweiterwiecdsfliegen
> flo *




rocky´s haben i.d.r. ein höheres ballistisches gewicht, d.h. wennste genuch schawung holst, fliechts auch weider... 

wenn ihr ne alditüte schmeissen wollt mach ich aba nimmer mit    


grüssle seba


----------



## roesli (28. Juli 2003)

..zu mir in die Garage verirrt.....

(keine Angst - ist schon wieder wech!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... selten kommt's vor aber diesmal mir die worte aus dem mund genommen  ausser beim rocky da ist verschenken durch tossen zu ersetzten
> ...



Es ist geradezu dramatisch wie oft wir seit Darmstadt einer Meinung sind ...


----------



## roesli (28. Juli 2003)

...es nich süüsss


----------



## roesli (28. Juli 2003)

..hier is neuerdings auch bei mir gelandet:

Condor, Anno 1936 mit Torpedo Rücktritt-Eingangnabe


----------



## Behnken (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Guckt Euch dieses blöde Kantenklatscherars©hloch an! Und da fragt sich noch einer, warum man was gegen diese Gehirntoten hat!
> 
> Gehen wir mal davon aus, das Bild ist echt! Er hatte bisher immer behauptet, er wäre HINTER dem Peleton gesprungen - stimmt wohl auch nicht so ganz!
> ...



Das Bild ist nicht echt. Wenn ihr Euch die Ränder um den Biker anseht, 
werded ihr sehen, das die Auflösung zum Hintergrund unterschiedlich ist.
Der Biker ist reinkopiert.
Nicht mal ehrlich die Idioten!

Behnken.
@phatty
... bin noch an den Flyern dran... extrem wenig Zeit momentan...
nicht böse sein, wird...


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *
> 
> Das Bild ist nicht echt. Wenn ihr Euch die Ränder um den Biker anseht,
> ...



Naja irgendwie gesprungen ist er aber in jedem Fall, da die französische Polizei ihn ja eingesackt hat!
Warten wir es ab! Eigentlich tun wir den Deppen ja noch einen Gefallen indem wir dauernd drüber reden!

phaty


----------



## bsg (29. Juli 2003)

@behnken: also ich würde sagen diese "ränder" kommen einfach von der bildkomprimierung (jpg). das ding dürfte durchaus echt sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (29. Juli 2003)

...steht ja auch sein beschissener Name auf der Strasse. Und im Peloton gab es dies Jahr keinen der Watson heisst.

Gruesse, Kommissar Marcus




now listening to: *Mad Caddies - Crew Cut Chuck*


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2003)

Wie könnte ich denn jetzt wohl Eure Aufmerksamkeit von dem popopoppenden Kantenklatscher ablenken ...


ach ja ...


so geht es bestimmt .....


----------



## Marcus (29. Juli 2003)

EL sein Fahrrad? 

Ismirschlecht, Marcus




now listening to: *Mad Caddies - L.G.'s*


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *EL sein Fahrrad?
> *



Es gäbe auch noch eine zweite Möglichkeit, aber ich habe nicht gewagt diese auszusprechen!!!

phaty


----------



## Marcus (29. Juli 2003)

now listening to: *Mad Caddies - Preppie Girl*


----------



## peppaman (29. Juli 2003)

ich unterstelle dem besitzer mal, dass er auch themen wie "kann man allsop-schwingen nachrüsten?"  erstellen würde....


----------



## olli (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *ich unterstelle dem besitzer mal, dass er auch themen wie "kann man allsop-schwingen nachrüsten?"  erstellen würde.... *



http://www.ihpva.org/pipermail/hpv-forsale/2001q2/001529.html


----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *
> 
> http://www.ihpva.org/pipermail/hpv-forsale/2001q2/001529.html *



Softride für Liegerad??? Das will ich sehen!

phaty


----------



## rasaldul (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Softride für Liegerad??? Das will ich sehen!
> ...



guten morgen  

"A softride recumbent would be silky smooth IF it could be built."

gez. 
dr. med. kugschei$$er


----------



## Steinhummer (29. Juli 2003)

...neues Pony im Stall. Ist zugegebenermaßen derzeit noch etwas debil, wird sich aber hoffentlich im Laufe des Winters geben 

Ist ein Brennabor, Bj. 38, mit Zweigang-Hinterradnabe. Frage: Weiß jemand, ob das so original oder eher nachgerüstet ist?

Steinhummer (s dritter Oldie)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> guten morgen
> ...



Ja klar Du Pillermann - und genau DANN möchte ich es sehen ... !!!
Willst Du mir jetzt auch noch Englisch beibringen???  

phaty


----------



## olli (29. Juli 2003)

Ich habe nur den ersten Satz gelesen....

"Softride kit to convert diamond frame bike to softride graphite beam...."


----------



## andy1 (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *...neues Pony im Stall. Ist zugegebenermaßen derzeit noch etwas debil, wird sich aber hoffentlich im Laufe des Winters geben
> 
> Ist ein Brennabor, Bj. 38, mit Zweigang-Hinterradnabe. Frage: Weiß jemand, ob das so original oder eher nachgerüstet ist?
> ...



aumen:

hmm, weiss nicht genau, evtl. machgerüstet, ist aber auch egal.
Ist diese Schaltung auf dem Oberrohr ?
Davon hab ich auch noch Zeugs...
Hab ein Wanderer Singlesepped nachgerüstet mit alter fetter 3-Gang-Nabe mit dem Alukörper (die wo ohne Klickesound ist).
Schaltung auf dem Oberrrohr und alles funktioniert prima!
Ist richtig schnell !!!
Nur dass ich das Rad wenig benutze.
So ein ähnliches Rad wie du hast hab ich erst verkauft, war ein Dürrkopp vom Sperrmüll.


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2003)

hat hier jemand mal für eine woche oder so, leihweise 1" ritchey tomslicks rum zu liegen, die ich mal ausprobieren kann, ich will mir die net kaufemn um festzustellen, dat ick damit net klarkomm - also wenn einer was hat und entbehren kann.....


----------



## Steinhummer (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> Ist diese Schaltung auf dem Oberrohr ?
> Davon hab ich auch noch Zeugs...
> ...



Hi Andy,

ja, Schalthebel ist auf dem Oberrohr. Denke auch, dass das nachgerüstet ist, zumal Brennabor-Schaltungsräder nach meinen Recherchen zu der Zeit noch ein - jetzt kommts! - Zweigang-Schieberadgetriebe im Tretlagerbereich hatten!!! Einfach nur geil! Wg. der Schaltungsbrocken käm ich ggf. auf dich zu, wird aber noch was dauern, da Winterprojekt. Hab mir schon von Heinz Fingerhut/velo-classic den Katalog runtergeladen...

Steinhummer (s ältester Oldie so far...)

PS: Wanderer? Bild?


----------



## raymund (29. Juli 2003)

Jetzt wo es mal um richtig alte Fahrräder geht, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand einen Schalthebel für eine alte Torpedo 3-Gang Nabe abzugeben hat.
Und zwar so einen, wo noch kein Plastik dran ist.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Steinhummer (29. Juli 2003)

Schade, hab leider die Schnittzeichnung des Getriebes nicht mehr gefunden, sondern nur dieses Katalogbild des Brennabor mit Tretlagerschaltung... 

@raymund: Hab leider keinen, bekommst du aber bei Fingerhut "new old stock" in rot für 6 Eusen unter Artikelnr. 3452. Schau mal rein bei www.velo-classic.de, da kannste den Katalog als pdf runterziehen.

Steinhummer


----------



## faulpelz (29. Juli 2003)

Steinhummer wrote:

Ist ein Brennabor, Bj. 38, mit Zweigang-Hinterradnabe. Frage: Weiß jemand, ob das so original oder eher nachgerüstet ist?

Hallo Steinhummer,

der Schalthebel der Doppeltorpedo auf dem Oberrohr ist schon original. Dass Brennabor auch ein Modell mit Getriebetretlager hatte (meist seht teuer) heisst nicht, dass nicht auch die Doppeltorpedo angeboten wurde.

Vielleicht bringt Dich ein Abgleich der Rahmennummer (Baujahr!) und des Baujahres der Doppeltorpedo weiter. (auf der Hülse und den Einzelteilen in der Nabe).

Viel Spass mit dem schönen Brennabor   
 

  thomas


----------



## Steinhummer (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von faulpelz _
> *
> Vielleicht bringt Dich ein Abgleich der Rahmennummer (Baujahr!) und des Baujahres der Doppeltorpedo weiter. (auf der Hülse und den Einzelteilen in der Nabe).
> 
> ...



 Danke für den Tipp!

Steinhummer (der sich auf seine 2. Vollrestaurierung nach 15 Jahren freut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (29. Juli 2003)

Tag auch,

wo ich gerade den Herrn Steinhummer sehe wollte ich Euch auch noch einmal das "100 Jahre Tour de France" Buch aus dem Delius Klasing Verlag nahelegen. Hat Angie mir zum Hochzeitstag geschenkt und es ist alleine schon wegen der tollen Bilder eine Empfehlung wert.

Kaufen, Leute.

Grüße,

Michael, der auch Spaß an einem 1938er Brennabor hätte und irgendwann seine 1957er NSU Quickly restaurieren wird, aber vorher erstmal sein 1953er Elternhaus entkernt und neu wieder zusammenbaut, damit das 1984er und das 1990er Yeti und die anderen Bikes und natürlich die 1977er Ehefrau und das 2005er (?) Kind ein schickes Zuhause bekommen .


----------



## Steinhummer (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *...wollte ich Euch auch noch einmal das "100 Jahre Tour de France" Buch aus dem Delius Klasing Verlag nahelegen.
> 
> Michael, der auch Spaß an einem 1938er Brennabor hätte und irgendwann seine 1957er NSU Quickly restaurieren wird, aber vorher erstmal sein 1953er Elternhaus entkernt und neu wieder zusammenbaut, damit das 1984er und das 1990er Yeti und die anderen Bikes und natürlich die 1977er Ehefrau und das 2005er (?) Kind ein schickes Zuhause bekommen . *



Tach Herr Staab!

Hab das Buch hier auch schon empfohlen - is es geil?

Viel Spaß  beim Hausbau - lieg selbst grad in den letzten Zügen...

Und schiebt das Kind nicht auf ne zu lange Bank... 

Steinhummer (bei dem all das zusammenkommt)


----------



## raymund (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *erstmal sein 1953er Elternhaus entkernt und neu wieder zusammenbaut *



Viel Spaß dabei, ich bin in den letzten Zügen der Kernsanierung eine 1903er Baujahrs.

Falls Du Tips brauchst melde dich.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Steinhummer (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Viel Spaß dabei, ich bin in den letzten Zügen der Kernsanierung eine 1903er Baujahrs.
> ...



Ihr mit euren Neubauten... 

Steinhummer (dessen Hütte aus dem frühen 18. Jhdt. ist - strunz, ey...)


----------



## Canyon Bicycles (29. Juli 2003)

Ah,

der Herr Steinhummer residiert in einem Barockschloss  . 
Dein Wohnzimmer?





Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Kokopelli (29. Juli 2003)

Staabi? anonym unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Canyon Bicycles _
> *Ah,
> 
> der Herr Steinhummer residiert in einem Barockschloss  .
> ...



Also Staabi Du darfst wirklich noch unter Deinem echten Namen im Fertigmacher mitspielen - nee ehrlich ... !!!


----------



## Steinhummer (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Canyon Bicycles _
> *Ah,
> 
> der Herr Steinhummer residiert in einem Barockschloss  .
> ...



Hab gar nicht gesehen, dass du die Digicam mithattest, als du das letzte Mal bei mir warst  Schade, dass meine Ponypflegerinnen grad im Seitenschiff verschwunden sind, um den Lobster für die Ausfahrt zu putzen. Sind aber auch Luder... 

Nee klar, Tagelöhner-Häuschen mit 40 qm/Etage. Hier ham die armen Schlucker gewohnt, die das Kloster Mainz mit Futter versorgt haben. Nun ja, hat sich halt nicht viel geändert...

Steinhummer (wieder Faith no more - Introduce yourself)


----------



## Staabi (30. Juli 2003)

Hi,



> Hier ham die armen Schlucker gewohnt, die das Kloster Mainz mit Futter versorgt haben. Nun ja, hat sich halt nicht viel geändert...



Hmm, da ich ja weiß wie Deine Kollegen aussehen ahne ich schon, wo Du heute das Futter hinbringen musst. Die entsprechenden Feudalmöbel habt Ihr ja auch schon im Büro 

Faith No More hachja. Die hätte ich damals kurz nach der Vorstellung der Angel Dust live in Kobbelenz sehen können. Und ich Idiot bin nicht hingegangen. Dafür sieht mein MP3 Ordner auf der Festplatte (soll heißen, die Musik die ich so häufig höre das ich zu faul bin die CDs zu suchen) heute so aus:

Faith No More: alle Alben
Smashing Pumpkins: alle Alben
The Notwist: alle Alben (und damit alleine ist von Punk über Jazz bis elektronischer Musik schon alles abgedeckt.
Placebo: Sleeping with Ghosts

Now in se Kopfhörer: The Presidents of the United States of America: Dune Buggy

Grüße,

Michael, der jetzt ins Bett geht damit er morgen nicht vom Rad fällt wenn der Techniker von Answer Europe mit ihm biken geht und dabei die SPV Minute Gabel am lebendem Objekt vorführt...


----------



## Steinhummer (30. Juli 2003)

Smashing Pumpkins -   Hab sie aber - genau wie FnM nie live gesehen... 

Steinhummer (der Anfang der 90er froh war, endlich wieder richtige Musik hören zu können nach all dem geistlosen Plastik-Müll)


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

Ich brauch einen Vorbau für einen berühmten Englischen Singlespeeder!  

140mm, 
10 degree rise 
1 1/8 ahead (front loader) 

Hat jemand was kuschliges?

phaty

16 Stunden kein DSL - jetzt konntet ihr Euch schon mal langsam auf meine 4wöchige Abwesenheit einstellen! Hat mich doch eh wieder keiner vermisst!!!


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> .....
> ...




... * GELÄCHTER *  es wäre mir neu das die planbar sind * PRUUUUUUUUUUST *  
weil dann wäre ja auch frau planbar und der chip ist noch nicht erfunden worden  

papaichhabdichganzfestliebaberdubistblöd
flo


----------



## Steinhummer (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> wäre mir neu das die planbar sind weil dann wäre ja auch frau planbar und der chip ist noch nicht erfunden worden
> 
> ...



Naja, also hierzulande gibts ja die Pille und diverse andere Methoden der Schwangerschaftsverhütung  (Wie macht ihr in der Schweiz das so? ) Das führt dann oft dazu, dass es nie passt. Der von mir absolut nicht geschätzte Marius M. Westernhagen hat in einem seiner raren hellen Momente die Liedzeile "Für ein paar neue Kinder ist es jetzt eh zu spät" kreiert, und die triffts ziemlich genau

Steinhummer ("Papa, du bist eine Maus...")


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

Kinder haben nur einen Vorteil - neues Spielzeug!


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Naja, also hierzulande gibts ja die Pille und diverse andere Methoden der Schwangerschaftsverhütung  (Wie macht ihr in der Schweiz das so? ) Das führt dann oft dazu, dass es nie passt. Der von mir absolut nicht geschätzte Marius M. Westernhagen hat in einem seiner raren hellen Momente die Liedzeile "Für ein paar neue Kinder ist es jetzt eh zu spät" kreiert, und die triffts ziemlich genau
> ...



... gehört zu ca. 50% zu d-land, 40% schweiz und 10% austria.
die inseln im bodensee, und zwar alle, sind fest in deutscher hand ...

das mit der pille ist diesseits und jenseits der grenze und sogar in austria bekannt  nur dadurch wird frau auch nicht planbarer, oder nimmst du bei euch die pille   

papamotorädersindgeildamussichnichtmehrradfahren
flo


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... gehört zu ca. 50% zu d-land, 40% schweiz und 10% austria.
> ...



So was sind heute MÄNNERTHEMEN???? Grundgüter ... naja was soll es mich will ja eh keine behalten ... !


Männerwochenende im Oktober:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ... Grundgüter ...
> ...



... es reicht wenn du flo sagst   

huldvoll
grundgütiger


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

Holy SHlT!


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (30. Juli 2003)




----------



## Reen (30. Juli 2003)

...


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (30. Juli 2003)

immer diese action sportarten....

was da so alles in der luft rummfliegt, ich bin entsetzt!!!


----------



## Steinhummer (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reen _
> *... *



Schumis neuer Ferrari hat etwas an Rasse verloren, finde ich. Auch die Farbe... Aber vielleicht wollt er ja unerkannt bleiben. Dass der sympthische Kerpener immer noch solche Flausen im Kopf hat... 

Aber "ne unheimlich stylishe Aktion"... 

Steinhummer


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (30. Juli 2003)

na, dass muss ja für die organisatoern ein stress gewesen sein:
zwei mal strasse neu bemalen, sprungschanze für auto, bike, snowboard, etc....


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> Aber "ne unheimlich stylishe Aktion"...
> *



"Mit richtig viel Flow ..."  

Nein Flo nicht Du ... !


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (30. Juli 2003)

puah, also ich find den sprung von schumi voll krass he! ist doch egal ob ihm nachher der führerschein entzogen wird!
also egal wegen den zuschauern, ich finds nur geil man!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (30. Juli 2003)

Ist hier eigentlich jeder blind?
Phattys Bild ist doch nur eine Fotomontage auf dem er wichtige Teile einfach retuschiert hat.















Glücklicherweise habe ich das Original gefunden!













.


----------



## Steinhummer (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *Ist hier eigentlich jeder blind?
> Phattys Bild ist doch nur eine Fotomontage auf dem er wichtige Teile einfach retuschiert hat.
> Glücklicherweise habe ich das Original gefunden! *




       

Ihr Photoshop-Götter!

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

OH SCHEI$$E - deßhalb heisst das "Der Berg der Holländer!"


----------



## nordstadt (30. Juli 2003)

muaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

        

Ein TRAUM!!!

Mfg Chris


----------



## Behnken (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *Ist hier eigentlich jeder blind?
> Phattys Bild ist doch nur eine Fotomontage auf dem er wichtige Teile einfach retuschiert hat.
> *



Seht ihr, ich hatte doch recht, das das Bild mit dem Biker
gefaket ist!!! 

Danke für euern Beweis!


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2003)

Na toll, wie cool ihr doch alle seid!

Da bejubelt ihr die Holländer für so eine Amok Aktion. Nein das kann ich nicht gut heissen. Stellt euch doch mal vor der wäre mit dem Wohnmobil in der jubelnden Masse gelandet.

Nein das ist kein Vorbild für unsere Jugend *Kopfschüttel*

Gruss Chris ... der eben fast den Lachtod gestorben ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Behnken (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Na toll, wie cool ihr doch alle seid!
> 
> Da bejubelt ihr die Holländer für so eine Amok Aktion. Nein das kann ich nicht gut heissen. Stellt euch doch mal vor der wäre mit dem Wohnmobil in der jubelnden Masse gelandet.
> ...



Das war doch alles geplant! Hör auf diese coolen Leute so nieder
zumachen. Die wissen schon was sie tun.
Schade, dass im TV nichts gezeigt wurde. Statdessen nur die langweiligen Rennradler!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

Wo der Erschaffer dieser Anzeige schon mal online ist!

©itz


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

Kinder, Kinder heute könnte sich jemand das Berg-Trikot für das 15.000ste Posting holen ... !!!


----------



## Behnken (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wo der Erschaffer dieser Anzeige schon mal online ist!
> 
> ©itz
> *



Okay, den Schuh zieh ich mir an. War nicht rechtzeitig fertig.
Aber das ist ja nicht die letzte Veranstalltung dieser Art.
Der nächste Flyer ist von mir, naja der Vorschlag jedenfalls!

Kann man da eigentlich so vorbeischauen? Klingt Interessant,

was man so auf euren Seiten und im Forum liest.


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2003)

@Phaty ... ja danke auch  ... aber sag mal hast Du jetzt ein Posting pro Seite eingestellt oder war das Absicht dass die Anzeige hier drei mal im Thread zu sehen is?! 

Hoffentlich hat sich die Panik gelohnt?! Wenn Biff heute nicht druckt sprenge ich die drecks Insel weg 


@Mit-Eisenschweine: sorry, dass das ESK Logo so leicht komisch ausschaut ... ja ich weiss, aber das war einfach Zeitnot  
Bis gestern um viertel vor acht dachte ich noch es wird ein kleiner Banner ... schei**e war's  

Cheers Chris


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *
> 
> Okay, den Schuh zieh ich mir an. War nicht rechtzeitig fertig.
> ...



Nee nee nee - Du sollst da immer noch ran mein Grosser!!!
Mach das Teil weniger für eine Spezielle Veranstaltung sondern mehr für die ganze Serie "GBBC"!!!!

Itzelmanns Teil war nur für die OUTCAST UK - ein kleines putziges Underground-Magazine - auch genannt: die BIBEL!!!

phaty


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Behnken _
> *
> 
> Das war doch alles geplant! Hör auf diese coolen Leute so nieder
> ...



nein nein da kann ich Dir nicht zu stimmen ... Wohnwagen gehören verboten  
Stell Dir doch mal vor der Herr Pevenage im Mannschafts-Wagen hätte den Flug-Wohnwagen gesehen und sich vor Schreck verschluckt oder gar einen Schluckauf bekommen. Dann hätte er statt "Ja ja" am Ende "Ja Hicks Ja Hicks" in den Interviews gemacht .... Ja man muss nämlich auch mal ein wenig Weitblick walten lassen.

Ausserdem Schadet es dem Wohnwagenfahren. Die bekommen jetzt bestimmt keine legalen Strecken mehr ... und alles nur wegen einem .... 

Cheers Chris, der jetzt alles nachholt was er im DDDDD-Forum versäumt hat


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> Cheers Chris, der jetzt alles nachholt was er im DDDDD-Forum versäumt hat  *



Die waren quasi schon still, als ich zum Verbot von Downhill-Bikes in Deutschland aufgerufen habe!!!

Irgendwie haben sie mich noch beschimpft aber ich kann Dir nicht mehr sagen, was das für ein Wort war ... ich kenn mich mit 14jährigen nicht aus!

phaty


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2003)

Mit dem Wort "beschimpft" hast so sie jetzt aber beschimpft ...

Das heisst doch dissen


----------



## itz (30. Juli 2003)

Ha, die 600 beim Dummschwafeln mal eben mitgenommen, das nenn ich würdig für den Fertigmacher 

Im übrigen möchte ich darum bitten, Threads die schon leicht in die Ecke "kurz vor'm eskalieren und gleich ist er weg für die Öffentlichkeit" passen, direkt zu speichern .... ich bekomme so Sachen immer nur im Nachhinein mit    

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kAos (30. Juli 2003)

abär einen habbich auch noch:

the one and only REAL kantenklatscher!


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Im übrigen möchte ich darum bitten, Threads die schon leicht in die Ecke "kurz vor'm eskalieren und gleich ist er weg für die Öffentlichkeit" passen, direkt zu speichern .... ich bekomme so Sachen immer nur im Nachhinein mit
> *



Bei den Kantenklatschern ist das immer nur eine Frage von Sekunden! So schnell reagiert doch ein Classicer wie wir garnicht!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (30. Juli 2003)

geil seite 600 und was is mit den kantenklatschern?

joe


----------



## peppaman (30. Juli 2003)

was soll denn "seite 600" heissen?

"mein" fertigmacher hat 749 seiten 

peppa


----------



## peppaman (30. Juli 2003)

hey, was´n los hier?

jetzt will ich mal beim run auf die 15mille mitmachen... und hier hat sich keiner was zu sagen???


haut rein
peppa


----------



## phattyred (30. Juli 2003)

...


----------



## peppaman (30. Juli 2003)

ja, das nenne ich mal eine antwort.

hat die seitenzahl wohl etwas mit der monitorgröße zu tun??


----------



## peppaman (30. Juli 2003)

ach ja und noch ein beauty-tip unter uns:


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

Bei mir sind es 375 - size matters!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (30. Juli 2003)

oh ja


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

Nochmal das Bild des Tages???


----------



## ibislover (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Bei mir sind es 375 - size matters!!! *



also bei mir sind es ein paar mehr.
irgendwas macht ihr falsch!  

gruß,
phil


----------



## ibislover (30. Juli 2003)

hmmm...
im ie sind es bei mir auch 600.
wobei die 14999 um einiges realistischer sind!!

iesuxx,
phil


----------



## peppaman (30. Juli 2003)

ihr wollt fliegen?















auf die klassische art?

















wie wär es hiermit:


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

Crested Butte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *im ie sind es bei mir auch 600 ...
> *



Kann man das nicht irgendwo einstellen?

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nicolai _
> *
> 
> Kann man das nicht irgendwo einstellen?
> ...



Doch - unter "Einstellungen bearbeiten"  

"Drogen? ich nehm keine Drogen Herr Wachtelmeister!"


----------



## peppaman (30. Juli 2003)

haach ich find das bild einfach klasse


----------



## peppaman (30. Juli 2003)

hat eigentlich jemand einen netten screenshot vom guten alten "tread-the movie"?

den coolen kombi hätte ich gerne als wallpaper...


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Juli 2003)

für klassisches Bergradeln


----------



## peppaman (30. Juli 2003)

coolste horn-section ever!!


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Juli 2003)

klassisches Skitourengelände


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Juli 2003)

klassischer Fehler


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

GBBC


----------



## peppaman (30. Juli 2003)

laaachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

Huch ich war es!!!


----------



## peppaman (30. Juli 2003)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   


chappeau!! monsieur avec le fleischkapp


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> chappeau!! monsieur avec le fleischkapp  *



Ich geh mal davon aus, Du sitzt jetzt vor dem Computer und siehst so aus:


----------



## kAos (30. Juli 2003)

captain future ruuuuuulez!      


 
kAos


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Juli 2003)

liegt Piz Kesch zu Füssen


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Juli 2003)

anonymer classiker und spezialist für steile Sachen aller Art


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Juli 2003)

schauts so aus


----------



## peppaman (30. Juli 2003)

warum postet nimmersatt nur immer so  bike-bilder?? 


@phaty
neee ganz so fertig schau ich nicht....









eher so


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Juli 2003)

klassischer Passubio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (30. Juli 2003)

@nimmersatt


aaaaaaaaach du *******!!!
also bevor ich da so´nen berg runter-ski-e, spring ich lieber 10mal über die tour d F.

respekt!!!

und: recht haste- den helm kann man sich da echt sparen. entweder fällt man in den schnee, oder es ist eh zu spät 


(hab kein´plan vom skifahren...ich brabbel bloß vor mich hin)


gruß 
peppa


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Juli 2003)

bis denne

euch müll ich noch zu mit Bildern


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Juli 2003)

helm, warum helm?

musst dir nur Mut antrinken, dann wird die 50° steile Rinne schon flacher, Flaschenöffner ist immer am Mann


----------



## DocSnyder (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nimmersatt _
> *anonymer classiker und spezialist für steile Sachen aller Art *



Meinen allerhöchsten Respekt. 
Ich stelle mir Tourengehen brutal vor.

An welchem Berg war denn das?


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Juli 2003)

erschreckt? verkrochen? beleidigt?

dafür noch ein Nonsense - Stilleben


----------



## phatlizard (30. Juli 2003)

... der ist schon ne ganz harte Sau!!!

Tu Dir bloss nicht weh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Meinen allerhöchsten Respekt.
> ...



Tourengehen ist nicht anstrengend  

Einstieg zur Elferrinne, Kleines Walsertal bzw. Allgäuer Alpen
von da oben siehst du auch den Schrofenpass (vom Bild aus im Rücken), der ist unter Bikern wohl eher geläufig


----------



## DocSnyder (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... der ist schon ne ganz harte Sau!!!*



Eben ein echter Allgeier...


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Juli 2003)

an denen Genen liegts wohl nicht, eher am kargen Leben eines abgeschiedenen Bergvolkes


----------



## DocSnyder (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nimmersatt _
> *liegt Piz Kesch zu Füssen *



Hast Du das Bild evtl. auch in grösser?
Wäre ein traumhafter Desktop-Hintergrund.


----------



## ibislover (31. Juli 2003)

b**** müsste doch in der schule sein, oder hat er ferien!?   








wegduck,
phil


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Juli 2003)

*Brüll*   

Seit gestern hat doch ganz Deutschland Schulferien...nur Bast hat's nicht gerafft! Der sitzt in Potsdam auf der Leitplanke und wartet auf den Schulbus!

Gruß koko


----------



## j.ö.r.g (31. Juli 2003)

Hohe Munde, 45°


----------



## j.ö.r.g (31. Juli 2003)

Grüßle ins Allgäu ;-)


----------



## DocSnyder (31. Juli 2003)

j.ö.r.g, sind das etwa Griffe an den Skistöcken?


----------



## j.ö.r.g (31. Juli 2003)

oops, man hat mich erkannt ;-)

in der Tat, diese wohlgeformten Korkgriffe sind ein Stilbruch. Aber wenigstens haben die Stöcke keine Federung. Die Griffe braucht man lediglich dazu, damit man die Schlaufen am Stock befestigen kann - ansonsten verliert man die Dinger recht leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (31. Juli 2003)

und für einen Stahlfetischisten noch viel schlimmer, die Stöcke  sind aus Alu  

ich kann dich über die Verhältnisse auf dem laufenden halten, wenns wieder soweit ist und die Figlzeit anbricht - wir haben ein paar nette Rinnen (Trettachrinne etc.) und so 3-4 lustige Rennen (bis spät in den Juni)

Traditionell leg ich die An- u. Abreise mit dem Rad zurück - ideales Grundlagentraining (Trettachrinne: 70km Rad, gesamt 2000Hm, etwas Nervenkitzel bei 50° und meist ein Heidenspass - von der Mädelegabel kann man vom Gipfelkreuz wegfahren)


----------



## DerAlex (31. Juli 2003)

Also, das Stilleben von Nimmersatt hat mich jetzt doch auch inspiriert:


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2003)




----------



## kAos (31. Juli 2003)

kAos


----------



## ibislover (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *armstrong pic *




*NICHT WITZIG!!!* 


/phil


----------



## DocSnyder (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Also, das Stilleben von Nimmersatt hat mich jetzt doch auch inspiriert: *



Ohne Brille hätte ich jetzt gemeint, da liegt ein Dildo in der Bildmitte.


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt Phil ... allerdings hatte ich es aus einem anderen Grund gepostet! Aber das führt jetzt zu weit!

Dann schmeiss es aber aus Deinem Posting auch raus!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2003)

Die Lance Fotos sind alle doof - schei$$ Lycos ...


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Ohne Brille hätte ich jetzt gemeint, da liegt ein Dildo in der Bildmitte. *



Mit Brille sieht es aber immer noch wie einer aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (31. Juli 2003)

bei dir fehlt aber ein schöner rahmen - wie wärs mit einem Selbstversuch mit dem Aermet?

also du wiegst so 20kg weniger wie ich, da schätz ich mal sollten so 40 km/h reichen  

und such dir ein schön rundes Auto aus - bei mir wars ein Audi A3 - ist viel dankbarer als die Hausmauer


----------



## DocSnyder (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Mit Brille sieht es aber immer noch wie einer aus ... *



Stimmt, jetzt wo Du's sachst...


----------



## phatlizard (31. Juli 2003)




----------



## ibislover (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Also, das Stilleben von Nimmersatt hat mich jetzt doch auch inspiriert: *



ab damit in die "claasic-teile gallerie"! 

/phil


----------



## DocSnyder (31. Juli 2003)




----------



## DocSnyder (31. Juli 2003)

Man beachte die Schutzbleche (speziell das vordere)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (31. Juli 2003)

Rosa ZIPP und stabsichtig machende Lackierung...


----------



## Staabi (31. Juli 2003)

Nabend,

ich hab da was, speziell für Whoa:


----------



## DocSnyder (31. Juli 2003)

Einer geht noch...


----------



## The Rodenz (31. Juli 2003)

Männer, wir sind wohl tatsächlich die Einzigen die alles können, radeln, sexeln und noch saufen und manchmal sogar alles gleichzeitig

Aber es geht auch anders wie man sieht: 

http://www.dkverlag.de/tour/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10794


Na werde dann gleich morgen mal wieder einen umfangreichen Selbstversuch starten   

Bis dann Jan


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Männer, wir sind wohl tatsächlich die Einzigen die alles können, radeln, sexeln und noch saufen und manchmal sogar alles gleichzeitig
> 
> Aber es geht auch anders wie man sieht:
> ...



Und der ist C-Klasse-Fahrer!!!

Also offizieller Sex-Fachwart des GBBC - und ich nehm mal an unser Rennarzt Dr. Feelgood Rodenz gibt mir da Recht - poppt bis die Kette qualmt, denn nur so wird man A-Klasse-Singlespeeder!

Die Asphaltschwuchteln haben Probleme da möchte man weinen!


----------



## The Rodenz (1. August 2003)

großer, es kommt noch schlimmer, sie haben Angst das er abfällt, wenn man beim radeln dauernd an sich runterschaut wird man nie schneller, eingangfahren macht sexy, schlankes Bein und große Hupe  

Hier :

http://www.dkverlag.de/tour/showthread.php?s=&threa
did=10642



BIS DANN Jan http://www.dkverlag.de/tour/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10642


----------



## Kokopelli (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> offizieller Sex-Fachwart des GBBC  *



Häääääääää....jemand gerufen

Aber ich fahr lieber C-Klasse als A-Klasse

Gruß Koko*hach...so'n C 270 CDI Avantgarde ist schon was feines*


----------



## DerAlex (1. August 2003)

Nimmersatt!

Ich habe in meinem Leben erst 2 Rahmen puttgemacht. Die sind immer so nach 5 Jahren in die Knie gegangen. Allerdings nicht so spektakulär wie Deiner. Ein Riss, das wars. 
Auf mein gutes altes Aermet habe ich lebenslange Garantie, auch wenn ich es - Originalton Gus - um einen Baum wickeln sollte. 
Da ich aber ein besonders umsichtiger Fahrer bin, werde ich hoffentlich von solchen Schadensbildern verschont bleiben.

Ich kann ja vielleicht auch mal ein paar Gabeln in mein Bettchen legen - was anderes kommt da eh nicht rein!

Ach ja Phaty, Dildo (?), das ist gar nicht möglich, denn das hammer nicht. Und dabei habe ich linke violette Kurbelärmchen auch noch vergessen...


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr. H. Odensack _
> *Also ich sehe auch keinen Kausalzusammenhang zwischen Radfahren und Impotenz.
> Ich fahre jetzt schon seit 3 Jahren Rennrad und mein dicker Hammer steht immer noch wie eine Eins.
> Vielleicht hat Impotenz bei manchen ja auch psychische Ursachen....  *



Ja nee is klar ... 

Frage an Andy1 seit ihr BDR-Schwuchteln alle so'ne Hengste? Das macht einem ja Angst!

phaty
Dicker Hammer???


----------



## DerAlex (1. August 2003)

Quatsch!
Vor lauter rasieren, trainieren und immer an die Platzierungen denken geht nicht viel mehr ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ja nee is klar ...
> ...



Mit nem dicken Hammer kann man schlecht fahren (könnt ich mir vorstellen  )
Solche Hengste ? Keine Ahnung, bin nicht im Training...

Aber um auf das ursprüngliche thema zurückzukommen, denke mal Taubheitsgefühle da unten lassen schon daruf schliessen daß radfahren nicht immer gut ist für die Gesundheit.
Aber nach Sattelkorrektur ist sowas schon schnell weg.


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2003)

@DERalex

was sind das oben rechts für kurbeln (golden) ?????


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *Bike: JULE, ...blacky, grüner blitz --- und kein BONTY
> *



Basti JULE steht bei Dir unter "BIKES" da wo sonst nur das heilige Bonty gestanden hat ... was iss'n da los???

Das ist aber nicht nett, daß Du uns nicht auf dem Laufenden hälst!!!!!

 

phaty


----------



## whoa (1. August 2003)

yippeh, das "cobolieren" hat ein ende.. endlich hab ich wieder 'ne db unter meinen fittichen.. 


@ staabi
ach du dickes ei.. was es nich alles gibt..


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2003)

Strong Frames


----------



## Greasy Pete (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Nabend,
> 
> ich hab da was, speziell für Whoa: *



Hey Staabi, scann doch mal die anderen Bikes die damals in der MBA vorgestellt wurden. Allein das Kindertransportrad war schon super....
Oder der Porsche mit dem Fahrrad auf dem Dach!

Hab leider keinen Scanner mehr... (Ausserdem weiss ich nicht wo die Ausgabe im Keller verstaubt  

Gruß Peter


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2003)

Den will ich ...


----------



## Marcus (1. August 2003)

Hm.

Also seit die Bude fuer zivilie Zwecke gebaut wird (mit Hochglanzlack und Ledersitzen und solch Schmarrn -- Alufelgen!!!) finde ich das Ding irgendwie unklassisch.

Irgendwie hat auch jede Automarke heutzutage Bikes mit Pedalreflektoren im Angebot, was?

Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *The Real McKenzies - Droppin' Like Flies*


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2003)

Na gut Rikky weil Du es bist ...

Einer aus der Abteilung: "Wie mache ich meine Ex fertig, die mich mit der ganzen Football-Mannschaft betrogen hat ... !"

Schwwwwwwwwwwiiiiing!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Basti JULE steht bei Dir unter "BIKES" da wo sonst nur das heilige Bonty gestanden hat ... was iss'n da los???
> ...



och großer, das sind doch NUR die namen ,meiner bikes ... 


naja da ich nichtweis welches smiley jetzt noch passt ist  hier schluß


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *naja da ich nichtweis welches smiley jetzt noch passt *


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



das passt auf jeden fall auf eines der 'bikes'


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> das passt auf jeden fall auf eines der 'bikes' *



Und wir wissen beide, es ist nicht das grüne!


----------



## lebaron (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Und wir wissen beide, es ist nicht das grüne! *




LOL

ja , denn DAS wäre schlimm..... diamant, mit korb und rost - nee nee da liegt kein segen drauf


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2003)

Die Holländer sind echt ein Rudel Säufer!!!

55 Liter Flüssigkeit am Fahrrad! Könnte der neue GBBC-Besenwagen werden! Itz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (1. August 2003)

aber ich den mit trailer bob und 55 litern UND ssp sind die hälfte der liter alle bevor der besenwagen einrollt, und itzelman total voll...


----------



## DerAlex (1. August 2003)

Die goldenen sind Powercranks, das steht ja auch gross genug drauf! Die sind so schwer, da braucht man wirklich Power. Ich habe sie zum Einbrecher-Erschlagen. Die haben auf beiden Seiten einen Freilauf, damit man rundtretenlernen soll. Werde das mal austesten, damit ich euch mal so richtig versägen kann. Guck mal unter powercranks.com.
Die schönsten Kurbeln, die ich kenne sind aber trotzdem die:


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Die goldenen sind Powercranks, das steht ja auch gross genug drauf! Die sind so schwer, da braucht man wirklich Power. Ich habe sie zum Einbrecher-Erschlagen. Die haben auf beiden Seiten einen Freilauf, damit man rundtretenlernen soll. Werde das mal austesten, damit ich euch mal so richtig versägen kann. Guck mal unter powercranks.com.
> Die schönsten Kurbeln, die ich kenne sind aber trotzdem die: *



Das vermisse ich heute am meisten: schöne stabile XTR-Alternativen!!!

Da muss man ja schon in die Dirtjumper Kiste greifen - oder hab ich eine ausgelassen? Nicht vergessen ich rede von schön! Was würde ich um alte Cooks mit NEUEM Innenlager geben!

phaty


----------



## Staabi (1. August 2003)

Hi,

ich hab' da mal wieder was






Grüße,

Michael


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Hi,
> 
> ich hab' da mal wieder was
> l *



Wolltest Du uns mit dem Link schonend darauf vorbereiten???

GRUNDGÜTIGER!!!!!

wie keine hotlinks mehr von Deiner Seite ...  

Harte Zeiten


----------



## phatlizard (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wolltest Du uns mit dem Link schonend darauf vorbereiten???
> ...



Ich gebs zu - ich kriegs nicht auf die Reihe ... ! 

War ja ein mtb-news link


----------



## Staabi (1. August 2003)

Naja, eher habe ich es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen. Aber dafür habe ich ja noch was:






Grüße,

Michael, der gleich ins Bett geht.


----------



## Jeroen (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Die Holländer sind echt ein Rudel Säufer!!!
> 
> 55 Liter Flüssigkeit am Fahrrad! Könnte der neue GBBC-Besenwagen werden! Itz?
> ...




Eine von wenige Holländischen Rahmenbauer Henk Paas hat diese Stahlen Tank gebaut. Baut alle Stahl (Mass) Rahmen von der Laden 'Snel Tweewielers'. 

Hier einige details von diese Desert Bike ...


----------



## zymotique (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Naja, eher habe ich es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen. Aber dafür habe ich ja noch was:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> Hier einige details von diese Desert Bike *



Wüste in Holland??? Guter Gott kein Regen mehr in Europa ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wüste in Holland??? Guter Gott kein Regen mehr in Europa ... ! *




Ich gehe jetzt auch auf ne Kamele zum Arbeit...


----------



## rob (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Könnte der neue GBBC-Besenwagen werden! *



dann steigt ja jeder freiwillig vom rad.

ich würde den vorneweg fahren lassen, als ansporn. 

nacht, rob


----------



## joe yeti (2. August 2003)

was ihr gerade macht ich bin wieder zuhause und habe wieder meine flat!

joe


----------



## Marcus (2. August 2003)

Lies doch selbst die letzten 100 Seiten, dann weisst Bescheid. Ich erklaer das jetzt nich alles.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Lies doch selbst die letzten 100 Seiten, dann weisst Bescheid. Ich erklaer das jetzt nich alles.
> 
> Gruesse, Marcus *




 GRÖÖÖÖÖÖHL


----------



## joe yeti (2. August 2003)

man rik ich sagte doch nur ich bin wieder da!


----------



## Marcus (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *was ihr gerade macht *



Hoerst sich im Entfernten wie eine Frage an...

Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *Ennio Morricone - The Musical Pocket Watch*


----------



## joe yeti (2. August 2003)

war eine feststellung!


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2003)

für den fall dass sich jemand damit auskennt -  ne kleine gesundheitsfrage die mir echt wichtig ist - also bitte keine spam müll

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=702721


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2003)

Toll Basti, hast du es schon wieder geschafft, dass ein Thread geschlossen wurde

"vBulletin System Mitteilung 
Inkorrekte thread angegeben. Wenn Du einem korrekten Link gefolgt bist, solltest Du den Administrator benachrichtigen. 
"

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t70272.html


dann jetzt


----------



## ZeFlo (2. August 2003)

... le petite baron avec du liebäskümmär 



> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *Glück mit weibern zu haben ist so wahrscheinlich, wie den Mann im Mond zu treffen *



wärste halt am bodensee in ferien, da wär dir das nicht passiert.
da sind in allensbach aufm campingplatz die alljährlichen sommerfreizeiten des fdgb's und der fdj oder wie das jetzt so heisst 

chicca's ohne ende und mindestens eine  figur wie hale berry und farbe wie jlo  nur eindeutig trainierter fährt da mit 'nem bonti racelite rum *schwelg* und zwar ihrer, da grösse und alles passt   

mussschnellstenszumislamübertreten
flo


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *avec du liebäskümmär
> *




wer sagt denn sowas - nur weil n jumpello sowat sacht, dat heeest doch nüscht


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2003)

@floibex: sollte Dein Signatur auf mein Mitleid abzielen kann ich nur eins sagen: es funktiniert!!! Du Armer ... !

Solltest Du beim nächsten Auftritt wieder aus medizinischen Gründen am Start gehindert werden, dann wirst Du mit einem "Klugschei$$er-Sonderpunkt" ausgezeichnet! Dann hättest Du aber immer noch 89 weniger als ich!!  

phaty


----------



## ibislover (2. August 2003)

mein altes lt!     







/phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *mein altes lt!
> *



Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß die Farbwahl der Sattelstütze nicht von Dir stammt ... !


----------



## ibislover (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß die Farbwahl der Sattelstütze nicht von Dir stammt ... ! *



nein, das hat der neue eigentümer selber verbrochen! 

meines sah so aus:







gruß,
phil


----------



## ibislover (2. August 2003)

/phil


----------



## phattyred (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß die Farbwahl der Sattelstütze nicht von Dir stammt ... ! *



das ist bestimmt der kleine bruder von käpt'n blaubär!


----------



## ZeFlo (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *@floibex: sollte Dein Signatur auf mein Mitleid abzielen kann ich nur eins sagen: es funktiniert!!! Du Armer ... !
> 
> Solltest Du beim nächsten Auftritt wieder aus medizinischen Gründen am Start gehindert werden, dann wirst Du mit einem "Klugschei$$er-Sonderpunkt" ausgezeichnet! Dann hättest Du aber immer noch 89 weniger als ich!!
> ...



... ok angenommen, aber nur gültig wenn ich auf der fähre von konstanz auf die andere seeseite, vor zeugen und digital dokumentiert, kotzen muss  

ansonsten werde ich mir dem punkt ehrlich erstrampeln!

nichtderwillkürspielball
flo


----------



## phatlizard (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... ok angenommen, aber nur gültig wenn ich auf der fähre von konstanz auf die andere seeseite, vor zeugen und digital dokumentiert, kotzen muss
> *


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> das ist bestimmt der kleine bruder von käpt'n blaubär!  *



Waaaaaaaaaaasssss!!!!!!!!

Frechheit!

Das ist noch nicht mal ein entfernter Verwandter!!!

Käpt'n Blaubär hat Stil..................................wenn auch seinen eigenen

@phil: Das ist nicht wirklich dein altes, oder? Umlackiert und dann so schei.sse aufgebaut???

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2003)

Achso.....

wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat: Pro7 einschalten






Gruß Koko


----------



## ibislover (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> @phil: Das ist nicht wirklich dein altes, oder? Umlackiert und dann so schei.sse aufgebaut???
> 
> Gruß Koko *




dooooch, ist es.
und schau mal auf die trennung der dartlackierung!  

gruß,
phil


----------



## ZeFlo (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



... meer  


wenn die möven von rechts kommen tragen sie das schweizerkreuz auf dem bauch, die von rechts das badenenerwappen und von vornö kömmen die öösi möven 


daswirdschonnoch
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



War das erste, was mir aufgefallen ist. Und kein es sein, dass beim Yeti-Schriftzug der Schatten fehlt?

Das war aber keiner der uns bekannten Lackierer, oder?

Gruß koko


----------



## ibislover (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *... beim Yeti-Schriftzug der Schatten fehlt?
> 
> Das war aber keiner der uns bekannten Lackierer, oder?
> ...




jip so ist es!
nein, war ein uns unbekannter lackierer! 


numussichaberlos,
phil


----------



## ZeFlo (2. August 2003)

... das noch enden 



> _Original signiert von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> ... Und endlich auch ein Bontrager  *



denn der ist auch noch echt dazu! ist unser koko krank 

und koko komm mal ganz nah ran, näher, ich wills nicht so laut sagen ... öhhem, ich muss abbitte leisten, ich hab doch immer behauptet du seist ein grobmotoriker - koko das stimmt nicht -   - es gibt hier leute im forum sag ich dir, dagegen bist du 'nen geigenbauer   

erleichtert
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (2. August 2003)

Sehen so Grobmotoriker aus


----------



## ibislover (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *es gibt hier leute im forum sag ich dir, dagegen bist du 'nen geigenbauer
> 
> erleichtert
> flo *




SCHNAUZE!!!!! 


  


nuaberwech,
phil


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2003)

Kantenklatscher auf Bonner Niveau:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=731287#post731287



Gruß Koko


----------



## Jeroen (3. August 2003)

Okay,

jetzt bin ich sicher;

94km fahren mit dieses wetter, wobei es bei Steigungen wo man kein Wind hat fast 40 grad werd in offene Felder... ist nur etwas vor SM-fetish... Und ich bin keiner..

Damn.. Heute mal nach das her-aufbau meine DK Suspension ne gute fahrt gemacht im Suden von Holland. Nähe der 3 Landen Eck.. 

Fazit; das mit ein AMP hinterbau kann man nicht stehendes kletteren auf grosse übersetzungen, oder mann hat wirklich power zu viel... Bergab ist schön.. Nach oben ist weinig spazieren...

man man.. was ein Wippstock!  






P.S. das Bild ist noch vom ersten fahrt.. In der Vogezen, noch befor das Hinterbau sich mit den vorbau getrennt hat...


----------



## Kokopelli (3. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *man man.. was ein Wippstock!
> 
> *



HUP HOLLAND HUP

Gruß Koko


----------



## rob (3. August 2003)

*Basti, MTV einschalten!!! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (4. August 2003)

tja rob das hab ich wohl verpasst, aber manchmal muss man eben prioritäten setzen ...




basti
metal up your ass


----------



## phatlizard (4. August 2003)




----------



## lebaron (4. August 2003)

style is all

man beachte das lässig umgeworfene shirt


----------



## phatlizard (4. August 2003)

Titec ist pleite!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (4. August 2003)

Werden die dann jetzt auch Kult

Gruß Koko


----------



## rob (4. August 2003)

alda, lach nisch. wo habt ihr überhaupt die bilder - is doch streng jeheim!


ich krieg ja schon wieder das kotzen! und in den armen juckts zum crack'n'fail-tossen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *alda, lach nisch. wo habt ihr überhaupt die bilder - is doch streng jeheim!
> *



Nach dem Schocker (Rob nackt auf'm Dirtjumper!) jetzt mal wieder ein echter Traum auf zwei Rädern!


----------



## go-dirt (4. August 2003)

> Nach dem Schocker (Rob nackt auf'm Dirtjumper!) jetzt mal wieder ein echter Traum auf zwei Rädern!



sprung über den venushügel...


----------



## Savoonga (4. August 2003)

so ich hab auch noch was schönes hier aufm flur stehn gehabt.
viel spass beim zereissen!
ajo,
schade eigentlich das bike war damals neongelb mit schwarzen streifen!aber der originallack wird in 2-3 jahren ja eh wieder da sein.


----------



## oldschooler (4. August 2003)

horcht, horcht, wer wieder zurück ist!!!!

tut gut , zurück zu sein un ne dicke, fette bronzemedaille von den DM neben mir liegen

mfg thomas


----------



## peppaman (4. August 2003)

apropos TITEC:

wo bekommt man die dingers eigentlich hierzulande?

hin und wieder schaue ich mal auf deren HP und schmachte jedesmal vor mich hin, wenn ich diesen leckeren vorbau sehe:


----------



## lebaron (4. August 2003)

@peppa

hier zu lande kaum oder mit viel glück chhabe meine letzten bei ebay geschossen -  ansonsten führt kein weg an cambriabike vorbei


@koko

titec sind schon von mir zu kult erhoben worden


----------



## Pan (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *style is all
> *



...wie abgespaced!!!

Und alles ohne Helm....groovy!!!


----------



## DocSnyder (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Titec ist pleite!!! *



War ja zu erwarten...


----------



## phatlizard (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von oldschooler _
> *horcht, horcht, wer wieder zurück ist!!!!
> 
> tut gut , zurück zu sein un ne dicke, fette bronzemedaille von den DM neben mir liegen
> ...



Triathlon? Das wäre dann so als würde man auf dem Schulhof der Gesamtschule Bochum/Nord den Mitschülern erzählen, daß man seit 7 Jahren in den Ballett-Unterricht geht ... ! Verschissen für den Rest des Schuljahres ... !!

Ach ja ...  

Glückwunsch

phaty


----------



## lebaron (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Triathlon? Das wäre dann so als würde man auf dem Schulhof der Gesamtschule Bochum/Nord den Mitschülern erzählen, daß man seit 7 Jahren in den Ballett-Unterricht geht ... ! Verschissen für den Rest des Schuljahres ... !!
> ...



GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHL



aber auhc von mir glückwunsch....

@oldschooler
kennst du einen stefan mäde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (4. August 2003)

hast du die telenr von der kleinen ?

joe


----------



## Marcus (5. August 2003)

Mal was zum Thema "Dirts mit freiem Oberkoerper bei 45 Grad in der prallen Sonne springen":







********, tut das weh.... 

Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *WIZO - Klebstoff*


----------



## oldschooler (5. August 2003)

also ganz so ne weicheisportart is es ja dann doch net!

stefan mäde? nee, nie gehört

un dsl rockt allles nieder! nur der 166er muss dringend ausgetauscht werden! 

während meiner abwesenheit hatte ich viel zeit zu schraubn un deswegen is mein Klein wieder fertig(bilder werden bald folgen)

ciao thomas

p.s. danke für eure glückwünsche....


----------



## phatlizard (5. August 2003)

During the Olympic Games, a journalist met an athlete, whom he thought he recognised.   The journalist  therefore asked him,  "Are you a pole vaulter?"   

"No" replied the athlete. "I am German, and how did you know my name was Walter?"


----------



## DocSnyder (5. August 2003)




----------



## DocSnyder (5. August 2003)

Hat Yeti solche protzigen Plaketten wirklich nötig?

Demnächst zu finden auf Wanderstöcken in deutschen Mittelgebirgen Ihrer Wahl...!


----------



## joe yeti (5. August 2003)

is mir schlecht!!


----------



## phatlizard (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Hat Yeti solche protzigen Plaketten wirklich nötig?
> 
> Demnächst zu finden auf Wanderstöcken in deutschen Mittelgebirgen Ihrer Wahl...!  *



Das machen die alles nur um vom Rest des Bauxit-Bombers abzulenken!!! 
Yeti-Dissen!? Auch mal was neues ...

phaty
packenbei40Gradnervt!


----------



## DocSnyder (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *packenbei40Gradnervt! *



Wo geht's denn hin?

edit: ...wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *********, tut das weh.... *



Hehe, das kenn ich. Bei mir ist der Rücken erst richtig schön heiss geworden, dann pellt sich die Haut schön auf ...  

P.S. Ich benutze jetzt immer 24'er Sonnencreme.

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## phatlizard (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Wo geht's denn hin?
> ...



Bad Sobernheim - spannend gelle?


----------



## joe yeti (5. August 2003)

hat junge mädels ohne ende!


----------



## joe yeti (5. August 2003)

so langsam bekomme i<h den hitzewahn!


----------



## DocSnyder (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Bad Sobernheim*



Wünsche gute Besserung...

...und hübsche Kurschatten


----------



## phatlizard (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> ...und hübsche Kurschatten  *



wer vor mir steht, der wirft doch keinen Schatten!!!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> wer vor mir steht, der wirft doch keinen Schatten!!!
> ...



nee, der/die wird geblendet von den bleichen waden! 
naja, dann besser dich mal schön.

p.s. haste die kartons noch gekriegt?


----------



## phatlizard (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> 
> p.s. haste die kartons noch gekriegt? *



jup und bezahlt!


----------



## phattyred (5. August 2003)

ich wusste gar nicht das corratec's auch in die U.S.A. exportiert wurden?    



obwohl..., schöne gabel!


----------



## phattyred (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Yeti-Dissen!? Auch mal was neues ...
> ...



Und das merkwürdige ist,
die besten yeti-disser sind die langjährigen yeti-fahrer! 

und die, die es am wenigsten verstehen wollen, die fahren cannondale, specialized und co.!

obwohl der show-off-faktor,  der hat selbst heute noch was. 
wenn erwachsene männer mit offenem mund auf der strasse gaffen, weil ein grosser, dicker mann mit so nem teil zur  arbeit fährt.


----------



## phatlizard (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> Und das merkwürdige ist,
> die besten yeti-disser sind die langjährigen yeti-fahrer!
> *



Wir wissen ja auch am Besten, was das für ein überbezahlter Rotz ist ... !  

phaty


----------



## phattyred (5. August 2003)

in der tat: *400* DM das war ja wucher!


----------



## phattyred (6. August 2003)




----------



## phattyred (6. August 2003)

und was ich mit meiner noodle anfange...





...möchte ich von leuten aus dem kölner raum nicht diskutiert wissen.


----------



## phatlizard (6. August 2003)

Bis bald Mädels ... !

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *und was ich mit meiner noodle anfange...*





Dann nimm es dir wenigstens zu Herzen

By the way, was'n das für ein Lenker?

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (6. August 2003)

ZIPP MTB Carbon Felgen mit Nuke Proof Carbon Bombshell Naben:


----------



## phattyred (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> By the way, was'n das für ein Lenker?
> ...



ist ein titan-riser von white brothers. 

mir gefällt er, obwohl ich für show bilder noch nen neongelben taperlite habe.    

 ach so, ... 
..., gabs ganz günstig beim hibike. 

cu matthes


----------



## bella (6. August 2003)

gute Zeit in Bad Sobernheim Phaty...


----------



## ibislover (6. August 2003)

gruß,
phil


----------



## joe yeti (6. August 2003)

schneller schneller!

es ist immer wieder schön so eine handjob zu sehen!!   

joe


----------



## Kokopelli (6. August 2003)

Ähmm, Joe, du weisst aber schon, dass es eine Männerhand ist

gruß Koko


----------



## ibislover (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ähmm, Joe, du weisst aber schon, dass es eine Männerhand ist
> 
> gruß Koko *



ich glaub´ das ist ihm egal!!  

/phil


----------



## nimmersatt (6. August 2003)

voll fett!


----------



## phattyred (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ähmm, Joe, du weisst aber schon, dass es eine Männerhand ist
> 
> gruß Koko *





> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> 
> ich glaub´ das ist ihm egal!!
> ...



...oder er sieht einfach gern zu?

 

matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nimmersatt _
> *voll fett!
> 
> *




ja, ich mag den "heiligen vogel" aber lieber! 
zeigst du uns mal das komplette bike?


gruß,
phil


----------



## nimmersatt (6. August 2003)

kriegt ihr die fette Sau schon noch zu sehen...
war schon mal provisorisch aufgebaut und gefahren - aber wieder zerlegt, ich würd mich nicht trauen hier ein Fat Ti mit Crossroc und UST Reifen zu posten, von der Marzocchi mal ganz abgesehen.
Auch der geplante Aufbau wird den eingefleischten Liebhabern eine Gänsehaut erzeugen...

wenn einer einen kennt, der einen dieser schrägen Vögel zum Kauf anbietet - der würd ganz gut in meine Sammlung passen  
alternativ ein Silk oder ein Moots YBB täts auch


----------



## ibislover (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nimmersatt _
> *..schrägen Vögel...*




also bitte! 







/phil


----------



## roesli (7. August 2003)

..für unsere Cannondale-Freunde:

Neuerdings kauft Big C seine tollsten Rahmen beim Sportmulti K2 ein    

http://www.bicycleretailer.com/bicycleretailer/headlines/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1949604


----------



## joe yeti (7. August 2003)

koko schatz , da sage ich nur na und!   


joe


----------



## bsg (7. August 2003)

@roesli: vielleicht ist es k2 auch ein paar milliönchen wert die rohrlieferungen an cd einfach zu stoppen ;-)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (7. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@roesli: vielleicht ist es k2 auch ein paar milliönchen wert die rohrlieferungen an cd einfach zu stoppen ;-))) *



Kein Problem, die deutsche Getränkedosenindustrie steht schon Gewehr bei Fuss...


----------



## lebaron (7. August 2003)

... der große ist gut bei der kur angekommen und hat auch gleich bekanntschaften geschlossen


cheers basti


----------



## joe yeti (7. August 2003)

he bast! 

sagst uns jeden tag was der phaty macht?

und nehme mal kontakt zu seinem arzt auf! 


joe


----------



## Kokopelli (7. August 2003)

Unser Basti ist Papa geworden!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11737&item=3132677286

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (7. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Unser Basti ist Papa geworden!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11737&item=3132677286
> ...



GRÖÖÖHOL

das hat men dad verkauft .......tja so is das....


und sowas muss ich mir vom fußmattenman anhören


----------



## kAos (7. August 2003)

prost jungs!
kAos


----------



## joe yeti (7. August 2003)

boh is dat heis!!

joe


----------



## joe yeti (8. August 2003)

mal wieder was offtopic!


----------



## icke (8. August 2003)

Klickst Du hier





> _Original geschrieben von Liebehex _
> *  Uuuupppppppssssssss!!!!
> 
> mhmm.......Ich hab in der Suchmaschine nach "Poser-Forum" gesucht....und dieses Seite wurde mir gefunden...
> ...


----------



## itz (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Unser Basti ist Papa geworden!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11737&item=3132677286
> ...



Kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, wie Basti die Lust verloren hat als er diverse Radteile nicht zwischen die Glasblättchen bekommen hat  

Verkaufe mein Massenspectrometer demnächst auch ... das blöde Ding hat doch tatsächlich bei der Analyse einer Materialprobe meines Crack'n'Fail *Coladose* angezeigt ....  

... sch***e is heut schon wieder heiss ....

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, wie Basti die Lust verloren hat als er diverse Radteile nicht zwischen die Glasblättchen bekommen hat  *





GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHlllllllllll...... ach itzelmann... so viel humor am frühen morgen - so muss das sein 



basti
*ausgeglichen, froh und erheitert*


----------



## phatlizard (8. August 2003)

Ich hab das lokale Internet-Cafe in Sobernheim gefunden! In einer Kebap-Bude! Muss mit entsetzen feststellen, daß Bastis Kind schon nach wenigen Tagen das Interesse an der wundervollen Welt der Mikro-Organischen-Chemie verloren hat ...!
Hier kann man auch Bikes leihen - "Wir haben so gar ein Fully von VOTEC!" - Danke ich wollte doch gesund werden ...

Bis bald!

phaty
2 Tage -3 kg - ich  mach Euch alle platt!!!


----------



## olli (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 2 Tage -3 kg - ich  mach Euch alle platt!!! *



ja, ja, ich kenne das...bei lecker kebap nimmt man leicht ein paar kilo zu...


----------



## itz (8. August 2003)

Oh je Phaty, werde mir ja nich noch so ein *rsch von einem Fitf**cker ... reicht ja wenn die anderen mich platt fahren  
Und bei der Hitze zur Mittagszeit in ner Dönerbude ... da kann doch kein Segen drauf liegen ... 

*A
**u

Cheers Chris

P.S: und das wäre mein zweiter Wunsch bei der Fee ....


----------



## itz (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *
> 
> ja, ja, ich kenne das...bei lecker kebap nimmt man leicht ein paar kilo zu... *



Ich glaub ja er meint das anders(rum)  

Chris


----------



## whoa (8. August 2003)

dachte ich stell mal meinen neuen design-prototypen ein..
..jetzt muss ich ihn nur noch umsetzen.. *tütütü*  *pfeif*

@ kurmeister
erhol dich ma schön..  ..guck das votec-fully doch mal ganz scharf an.. wenn's dann gerissen ist kannste's mit nach berlin bringen.. rifli hätte sicher seinen spass..


----------



## Kokopelli (8. August 2003)

@whoa:Schon ganz nett....und jetzt mach hinneeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Will ja schließlich abstimmen

Gruß Koko


----------



## ZeFlo (8. August 2003)

.... whoalein, bei der abstimmbox fehlen noch zwei einträge

1. jungfrau, 2. basti   

bastifliegtweiterwiediejungfrau
flo


----------



## lebaron (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *.... whoalein, bei der abstimmbox fehlen noch zwei einträge
> 
> 1. jungfrau, 2. basti
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> *



 

schpääääääslegmacht
flo


----------



## lebaron (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ja ja komm du und dein ibis mir mal nochmal zu nah... dan jibbet rischtisch......

nee passt schon - wollt ja schonm immer fliegen lernen


basti
*der heut noch sterne gucken geht*


----------



## ibislover (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> *der heut noch sterne gucken geht* *




eins vor´n latz mit ankündigung!??    


gruß,
phil


----------



## Kokopelli (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> **der heut noch sterne gucken geht* *



Süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüßßßßßßßßß!!!!

Basti, du verweichlichst....das ist alles nur temporär

gruß Koko


----------



## ZeFlo (8. August 2003)

... zu niedrigen testosteron spiegel bei minderjährigen






aus basti, aus 


ciao
flo


----------



## phattyred (8. August 2003)

schöner biber,
netter hummer,

...nur das mit dem wiesel

 hab ich nicht verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (8. August 2003)




----------



## Kokopelli (8. August 2003)

Einfach mal abkühlen


Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (8. August 2003)

...dann halt so.


----------



## phattyred (8. August 2003)

...also, das letzte mal, als ich im schwimmbad allen meinen rüssel zeigen wollte...


----------



## Kokopelli (8. August 2003)

Hier? 

Gruß Koko


----------



## DocSnyder (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *...also, das letzte mal, als ich im schwimmbad allen meinen rüssel zeigen wollte...   *



...haben alle ausser dem haarigen Bademeister nur müde abgwunken....


----------



## DocSnyder (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von swonte _
> *
> 
> inzwischen gehts dem hund nicht mehr so gut *



Sagmal, kannst Du das Bild mal rausnehmen? 
Find ich ganz und gar nicht witzig.


----------



## phattyred (8. August 2003)

@kokopelli: nee, nich beim essen

@snydel: *ich* kenn keine kölner bademeister  
glaub ich


----------



## DocSnyder (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> [[email protected]: *ich* kenn keine kölner bademeister  [/B]



Koko hat sowas bestimmt schonmal als Studentenjob gemacht.


----------



## phattyred (8. August 2003)

> glaub ich



also doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Koko hat sowas bestimmt schonmal als Studentenjob gemacht.  *



Nee neee

Gute Nacht Mädels, ich geh noch ne Runde schwimmen






Gruß Koko


----------



## DocSnyder (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Nee neee
> 
> ...



Is ja gut, ich hör ja schon auf (und ja, ich weiss, Du komms aus Bonn).


----------



## phattyred (9. August 2003)

was für ein angebot!


----------



## joe yeti (9. August 2003)

genau du alter hundehasser!

:uzi:


----------



## rasaldul (9. August 2003)

da phaty nicht da ist muss ich euch ein bisschen mit material füttern  . so sieht es aus wenn man in der mongolei biken geht


----------



## rasaldul (9. August 2003)

und so sieht es in den rockies aus 
















zumindest wird´s bei denen wohl nicht so heiss sein


----------



## DocSnyder (9. August 2003)

GRÜNE, KÜHLE WIESEN!


----------



## DerAlex (10. August 2003)

Mal wieder was für die Augäpfelchen:


----------



## whoa (11. August 2003)

@ koko
eh du, isch mag euern karnevalsverein langsam.. endlisch 0 punkte.. 

alsoeindreifacheshelauausberlinaufdenfckölle
whoa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ koko
> eh du, isch mag euern karnevalsverein langsam.. endlisch 0 punkte..
> 
> ...


----------



## ritzelflitzer (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... "Wir haben so gar ein Fully von VOTEC!" - Danke ich wollte doch gesund werden ...
> ....
> 2 Tage -3 kg - ich  mach Euch alle platt!!! *



Biiiittteee Biiiittee einmal draufsetzen bitte, solange du dafür noch das Gewicht hast. Du brauchst auch nicht fahren, das geht von ganz alleine kaputt....Und dann mit schönem Gruß von mir zurück an Votec!


----------



## Altitude (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ritzelflitzer _
> *
> 
> Biiiittteee Biiiittee einmal draufsetzen bitte, solange du dafür noch das Gewicht hast. Du brauchst auch nicht fahren, das geht von ganz alleine kaputt....Und dann mit schönem Gruß von mir zurück an Votec! *



Ich würd mich an Phatys Stelle nicht auf ein VOTEC setzen...

1. gibts bei Alu-Brüchen immer so scharfe Kanten - dann ist der Große wieder außer Gefecht...

2. glaube ich nicht, daß die neuen Besitzer des Namens "Votec" die Garantieansprüche regeln...oder???


----------



## Kokopelli (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ koko
> eh du, isch mag euern karnevalsverein langsam.. endlisch 0 punkte..
> 
> ...



Ey!!!Füll das Sommerloch im Fertigmacher gefälligst auf andere Weise!!!Nicht auf meine Kosten!

Gruß Koko*deramsamstagimstadionwarunddieweltnichtmehrverstehtundüberhauptistwieseeinetorfnaseundderkloseeinemimose*


----------



## whoa (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Ey!!!Füll das Sommerloch im Fertigmacher gefälligst auf andere Weise!!!Nicht auf meine Kosten!
> ...



nimm's nich so schwer großer.. spielt ihr halt bald wieder in der alten försterei..  ..ich war gestern auch im stadion, und glaub mir ich konnt nich drüber lachen wie sich zwei lausitzer provinzeier namens p*pl*c* & b**ck benommen haben.. schande das so einer mal für union gespielt hat, naja zum glück ist das geschichte..


----------



## itz (11. August 2003)

Was is'n hier los Fuuuuusssball?! 

Gerade beim buschigem E gesehen ... armes Ritchey dann doch lieber Fuuussballl ... statt so viel Rost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (11. August 2003)

TR ... das steht doch für Türkei ... oder


----------



## itz (11. August 2003)

... und mal wieder ein Tandem ... Scha ...winn ...g


----------



## andy1 (11. August 2003)

wollte mir mal von den schönen Hundegerichten was runterladen aber nun sind sie nicht mehr da!

Wer hat vorgesorgt und schickt mir was ?

([email protected])


----------



## joe yeti (11. August 2003)

tr!

es gibt schon böse menschen!!


----------



## DocSnyder (11. August 2003)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin dass wir das Bild schon einmal hatten.
Habe ich da gefunden, jetzt sollte man nur noch Französisch beherrschen.


----------



## itz (12. August 2003)

.... schei** Horoskop ...


----------



## Jeroen (12. August 2003)

Ich habe niemals so an die Horoskope geglaubt.. aber dieses mal hat er sehr sehr sehr recht.. damn... Almost scarry


----------



## tool (12. August 2003)

Admins: bitte nich sauer sein...

[bin aber trotzdem sauer. Wenn es Probleme gibt macht das unter Euch aus. Beim nächsten mal gibt es eine Verwarnung. Grüße, Michael]


----------



## joe yeti (12. August 2003)

dann kläre das mit deger und führe hier nicht nach über 600 seiten solche ausdrücke ein OK! 

joe, wärter von alkatras


----------



## Kokopelli (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tool _
> *Admins: bitte nich sauer sein... *



Ne,hier is der Tool im Thread?Der ***. Der ist mir mal tierisch auf die Palme gegangen.

Hallo, du ***.

Admins: bitte sauer sein...

[schon geklärt. Grüße, Michael]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (13. August 2003)

Also, das geht ja mal gar nicht!:







Gruß Koko


----------



## phattyred (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Also, das geht ja mal gar nicht!:
> 
> 
> ...



wieso nicht?
...  nur noch die aufkleber drauf , und dann ist es ein Ko...ääh 

*bonträger fakelight!*   

matthes


----------



## itz (13. August 2003)

Moien,

sollte ich da doch schon wieder was verpasst haben ... Stabbi spricht "Vorverwarnungen" aus. Huihuihui da muss aber einer bächtig möse gewesen sein  

... und Kokolein hast Du eventuell noch einen Bonti Aufkleber ... möchte auch mal faken und meine Schwitsch-Bleed aufwerten  ... oder soll ich doch den Herrn CDeger fragen der hat doch sooooo viele?

Cheers Chris ... der meint gutes Werkzeug gibt es nur von Parktool


----------



## yo gomez (13. August 2003)

Schaut doch mal, was der Spiegel aus einer Apple Werbebroschüre von 1984 gefischt hat!
 
Immerhin gab es da Microsoft wohl schon 10 Jahre, nur war DOS nicht so das gelbe vom Ei. Dazu mußte uns allen bekannte Herr erst die Idee mit der Benutzeroberfläche klauen...


----------



## lebaron (13. August 2003)

.....[spammmodus an]


basti ist jetzt hershey besitzer


.....[spammodus aus]



basti
*der heute noch den letzten sternschnuppenabend begehen wird*


----------



## DerAlex (13. August 2003)

Basti, was von Hershey?
Die nackte Nabe, oder - schluchz - die Kurbel, oder - gähn - ne Bremse?


----------



## olli (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.....[spammmodus an]
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch. Lass es Dir schmecken...


----------



## Kokopelli (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



So gehört das: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (13. August 2003)

tha die werden woll absteigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (13. August 2003)

witziger button, schönes rad:


----------



## Staabi (13. August 2003)

Hi,

"AUGUST 13, 2003 -- "I told Sinyard that he screwed up the best sport 
in the world by promoting all this extreme riding stuff. Too many 
people think downhilling is all that makes up the sport and they 
never understand the more positive things you get out of a 
recreational XC ride like the fitness and fun. If golf got the same 
sort of coverage that mountain biking does, all it would show is a 
bunch of guys hitting each other over the head with the clubs!" 

--Horst Leitner, AMP designer, as quoted by Zapata Espinoza on 
MountainBike.com"

Zu den Produkten von AMP kann man ja stehen wie man will, aber wo er recht hat, hat er recht...

Nebenbei, Zap ist jetzt arbeitslos, wurde heute von Rodale Press als Chefred. von Mountain Bike gekickt.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## tool (13. August 2003)

Ok, Ok. Dicke fette Entschuldigung meinerseits, hab mich da etwas hinreißen lassen.


----------



## joe yeti (14. August 2003)

von meiner seite OK!

aber was meint eigendlich deger, so inhaltlich?

joe


----------



## tool (14. August 2003)

Yep. Würd`mich auch interresieren.


----------



## Kokopelli (14. August 2003)

Tja, da müßt ihr wohl warten, bis er von seinen Alpentouren zurückkommt. Und dann sollte das wirklich inter partes geklärt werden.

Und damit der arme Kerl zwischenzeitlich nicht in Vergessenheit gerät

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (14. August 2003)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein netter Bike Hintern


----------



## cibi (14. August 2003)

oder dreiundneunzig Popos am Stück 

 zu finden bei :

 Jeanloup Sieff aus seinem Buch "Derrieres"


----------



## Kokopelli (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cibinium _
> *Zur Abwechslung mal ein netter Bike Hintern *



Schick! Kann seine Herkunft nicht verleugnen!

gruß Koko


----------



## cibi (14. August 2003)

Wirklich schade daß Doug Bradbury nur an der
 Innenseite der Kettenstrebe Platz gefunden hat !


----------



## Kokopelli (14. August 2003)

Ich seh grad, dass du auch einen CicliB SSer hast.

Poste doch mal ein Bild.

Gruß Koko


----------



## cibi (14. August 2003)

Eins noch vom Buckshot...


----------



## cibi (14. August 2003)

@ dat Koko !

 Wat han ich nit all schun vun dir jelese un jehört...

 Ene Pfoto füüür disch :


----------



## Kokopelli (14. August 2003)

Hah, wie geil

Ein Zwilling, nur mit modenen Anziehsachen...un uch noh us kölle!

Gruß Koko


----------



## cibi (14. August 2003)

Ich war nur ein paar Tage (? 24.1.) vor Dir beim Bornemann,
 wollte schon bei peppa,rodenz und Dir nachfragen
 ob evtl. Interesse besteht. 

 Die passende Gabel zum Fuji Stout Light Rahmen war leider
 nicht mehr zu finden und so machte der "ALTE" mir ein
 Angebot für die Kinesis über 20 Euros plus 55 für den Rahmen !
 Total nett ,ruhig und gelassen,ein kleines Wunder.


----------



## Kokopelli (14. August 2003)

Scheinst ja echt interessiert mitzulesen

Am 24. war ich im Stadion, den Rahmen habe ich am 28.01. geholt. Die Geschichte dazu habe ich ja schon zum besten gegeben. Aber jetzt weiss ich, was er meinte mit:"Was wollt ihr nur alle mit den ollen Stahlrahmen?" Der Alte meinte übrigens, dass mir der Rahmen zu groß sei...

hab den Tange MTB(saustabil) für 45+15 für die Gabel.

Gruß koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (14. August 2003)

Jaja,war voll im Kaufrausch !
 Hab noch nen Trekking Rahmen für mein Mädel mitgenommen.
 Im Gegensatz zu deinem hat mein Singlespeed (ist übrigens ein
 Raleigh from Nottingham  ) noch nicht so viele "Rennen"
 bestritten,mußte leider beide GBBC- Läufe absagen. 

 Apropos mitlesen : Hab die Autobahn für den Rückweg gewählt,
                                ganz ohne Navi ... 

 Gut gekühlte Grüße aus Ehrenfeld 

 Kurt


----------



## Kokopelli (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cibinium _
> * Hab die Autobahn für den Rückweg gewählt,  ganz ohne Navi *



Erinner mich doch nicht daran
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn ich nur an dran denke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Rahmen wird übrigens auch kein GBBC-Rennen mehr bestreiten, ich bau jetzt ja den Bonti zum SS auf.

Gruß koko


----------



## Kokopelli (14. August 2003)

Der Fertigmacher heute als rheinisches Alleinunterhalterprogramm:

Salsa SS mit EBB!!!











Gruß Koko


----------



## Beelzebub (14. August 2003)

gruß beelzi


----------



## cibi (14. August 2003)

John "Giant" Tomac, Japan `1996


----------



## ibislover (14. August 2003)

geht nicht...   

/phil


----------



## ibislover (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *geht nicht...
> 
> /phil *



dann schaut mal hier, tom ritchey und sein klapprad! 


/phil


----------



## joe yeti (15. August 2003)

klapprad salsa, will haben den schatz!!


----------



## zurkoe (15. August 2003)

@Koko
Hi
War gestern morgen am Hbf, da habne dcoh tatsächlich irgenwelche Idioten über Nacht 10 -12 von den Fahradständern links vor´m Hbf durchgeflext und einiges mitgenommen! 
Reste von den Ständern und geknackte Schlösser lagen massenhaft dort rum! Verbrecher!

Harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (15. August 2003)

wo war die p...zei?

tha die sind immer da wo sie ..... gebracht werden!


----------



## Kokopelli (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zurkoe _
> *@Koko
> Hi
> War gestern morgen am Hbf, da habne dcoh tatsächlich irgenwelche Idioten über Nacht 10 -12 von den Fahradständern links vor´m Hbf durchgeflext und einiges mitgenommen!
> ...



War doch die Gelegenheit, sich das CD ...ähm...in Eigenverwahrung zu nehmen Oder war das auch weg?

Jetzt kennst du den Grund, weshalb ich nie mit dem Rad in die Stadt war. Zwar will ich mir jetzt die SSSS als Stadtschlampe umbauen, aber ob ich damit dann wirklich in die Stadt fahre......

Gruß0 Koko*gähn*


----------



## zurkoe (15. August 2003)

Hm, das CD hab ich gar nicht mehr gesehn, haben die wahrscheinlich auch schon mitgenommen  
Da ich mein Bike des öfteren über Nacht am Hbf stehn hab, werd ich mir demnächst wohlauch ein klappriges Damenrad besorgen müssen, so´n Scheiss...


----------



## Kokopelli (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zurkoe _
> *werd ich mir demnächst wohlauch ein klappriges Damenrad besorgen müssen, so´n Scheiss... *



Tu's nicht, das ist das bevorzugte Fortbewegungsmittel für besoffene Jura-Studenten mit Siegelring

Und nein, ich trage keinen Siegelring, auch keine hellblauen Hemden....und besoffen bin ich eh nie

Gruß Koko


----------



## zurkoe (16. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Tu's nicht, das ist das bevorzugte Fortbewegungsmittel für besoffene Jura-Studenten mit Siegelring
> ...



Achso, und die Siegelringe haben die, um satisfaktionsunwürdigen Kommilitonen besser eins auf´s Maul (darf ich das hier schreiben ) hauen. Ach ne, trauen die sich ja eh nicht! Als Bonner Jurist hast Du bestimmt viele schöne Spinner im Laufe des Studiums getroffen!


----------



## Kokopelli (17. August 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3621538401&category=32508&rd=1

Wenigstens einer, der zu schätzen weiss, was so ein Rahmen wert ist

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (18. August 2003)

ja schön für dich!

schön für mich ist folgendes:

vfb seven points

kölle nix points


----------



## sporty (18. August 2003)




----------



## Kokopelli (18. August 2003)

Schei.sse!!!

Da muß ja sogar ich lachen

Gruß Koko


----------



## whoa (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Schei.sse!!!
> 
> Da muß ja sogar ich lachen
> ...



schei$$e koko, ich kenn da auch noch 2 teams die haben auch 0 punkte.. 

aber die nicht vorhandenen punkte machen mir weniger sorgen, als die zu erwartende saftige geldstrafe vom dfb.. fass 'nem nackten mann mal in die taschen.. 
ich frag mich irgendwie was die sächsische vopo da mit ihren 30 hanseln ausrichten wollte.. und dann war man noch so clever die tore zum stadioninneren offen zu lassen, wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein 
jeder drittklässler kann sich sich doch an den fingern abzählen was passiert wenn man den mob erst ca. 10 min mit pfefferspray reizt und dann noch der schiri die zweite unberechtigte rote im dritten spiel zückt

ich will damit natürlich nicht (!) die stupiden aktionen der am freitag ausgerasteten torfköppe rechtfertigen.. aber ich frag mich einfach wie es sein kann, dass in fürth die bajowarischen ordnungshüter 'nen vater mit seiner kleinen tochter an der hand blutig schlagen, die potsdamer "grünen" mit einem schäferhund (ohne leine & maulkorb!) sowie pfefferspray auf eine 18jährige losgehen.. und die sächsische ordnungstruppe da mit lächerlichen 30 fraggels auftaucht und lediglich reagiert statt wie es am freitag mal sinnvoll gewesen wäre zu agieren

bis dato kann ich den gesetzeshütern in bayern, berlin, sachsen & brandenburg nur ignoranz, feigheit und eine absolut beschi$$ene organisation bestätigen

das es auch anders geht beweist hier der norden (hamburg & lübeck), da geht man mit fussballfans noch um wie mit menschen und es sind genügend grüne da um evtl. probs zu unterbinden.


*u.n.v.E.U.*
whoa


----------



## itz (18. August 2003)

Moien,...

.. will nur mal kurz schöne Grüsse vom Papa aus Bad Sobernheim (... "ein reudiges Kaff") überbringen/schreiben/weiterleiten!

Er lässt es sich da zwischen Teeniegören, Krankenschwestern und gut bis sehr gut gehaltenen Enddreisigerinnen gut gehen.

Wie ich mich gestern überzeugen konnte, könnte man seinen Aufenthalt ohne weiteres als Fertigmacher goes Kur beschreiben, von daher sind jegliche Sorgen unbegründet 

So viel von Phaty.

Cheers Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (19. August 2003)

Koko, letzte Evolutionsstufe:

schwarzer Hyperlite
blauer Brodie-Booster durch EFC-Booster ersetzt
Ringle Schnellspanner

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (19. August 2003)

Seitenansicht


----------



## Kokopelli (19. August 2003)

und jetzt das Wichtigste:

Mein Fikus in voller Pracht!!!


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (19. August 2003)

> Mein Fikus in voller Pracht!!!


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (19. August 2003)

werden die felgen rechts vom ficus mit den neuen Ringlé gepaart?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo Hüpf (19. August 2003)

so können ficus auch aussehen


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (19. August 2003)

oder so:


----------



## Kokopelli (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo Hüpf _
> *werden die felgen rechts vom ficus mit den neuen Ringlé gepaart? *



Ja. In freudiger Erwartung:

Gruß Koko


----------



## andy1 (19. August 2003)

neulich beim Biken


----------



## Kokopelli (19. August 2003)

Ach Andy, die Dose auf der Dose hatten wir doch schon oft genug

Aber immer wieder lecker!

gruß Koko


----------



## andy1 (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ach Andy, die Dose auf der Dose hatten wir doch schon oft genug
> *



Hab wohl nur "schon gebrauchte" Frauen auf der Platte.
Selber schiessen wäre mal ne Massnahme, bräuchte mal ein Model mit Bike dazu... OK, Bike kann ich auch stellen und eine Tour ist dann auch noch drin!


----------



## andy1 (19. August 2003)

achso, hier meine Mechanikerin, hatten wir die schon?


----------



## joe yeti (19. August 2003)

wie bekommt man den die aus der verpackung raus?

   

joe


----------



## DocSnyder (19. August 2003)

Das Bild würde Phaty gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (20. August 2003)

amüsant  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2748732668&category=9193


----------



## CarstenB (20. August 2003)

das orschinal ist besser:

http://www.than.org/3621549033.html

gruss, Carsten


----------



## ZeFlo (20. August 2003)

... im ddd zeitalter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t71361.html

härrwiafhianfomhimmäl
flo


----------



## whoa (20. August 2003)

mensch koko, hast deinen fake-bomber ja ganz schön rausgeputzt.. sieht ja fast gut aus!


----------



## Kokopelli (20. August 2003)

Oh oh, was ist denn mit dir los?

Muß dich wohl nochmal dran erinnern, weshalb du das Koko nicht magst

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (20. August 2003)

Da fehlt doch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (20. August 2003)

jetzt ist mir schlecht!

warum tust du sowas, warum zeigt du diese schrecklichen bilder?


----------



## Kokopelli (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *warum tust du sowas, warum zeigt du diese schrecklichen bilder?   *



Einfach: Weil ich keins von Dir hatte

Mal ganz nebenbei Joe: Um im Fertigmacher mitzuspielen, muß man erstmal SEIN Bike zeigen. Das solltest DU aber wissen 

Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (20. August 2003)

was im fertigmacher werden bikes gepostet, endlich ist mir das klar, ist das der sinn!

aber warum postest du dann einen solchen po? äh hinterbau?


----------



## DocSnyder (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Um im Fertigmacher mitzuspielen, muß man erstmal SEIN Bike zeigen.*



Du wirst ein Kokopelli doch nicht ernsthaft als Bike bezeichnen wollen.


----------



## whoa (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Da fehlt doch was? *



gut erkannt, da fehlt die pappe..


----------



## Kokopelli (20. August 2003)

Quatsch! bin doch nicht bekloppt

Als eigenes Bike habe ich doch mein SS gemeint

Gruß koko*der wo auch sensibel ist*


----------



## joe yeti (20. August 2003)

koko!

wer so ein bike fährt sollte nicht sensibel sein!


----------



## ZeFlo (21. August 2003)

... der oakley aufkleber auf der kettenstrebe 

fehlt dem teil der durchblick??

kokodissenrulez
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... der oakley aufkleber auf der kettenstrebe
> *



Kleben!!!

wer findet denn auf dem Foto den anti-klassischsten Fehler überhaupt?

Und ich mein nicht die Kettenstrebe!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (21. August 2003)

Da grad Seitenumsprung, hier nochmal das Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (21. August 2003)

toppullumwerfer, iiihhhh!

matthes


----------



## Kokopelli (21. August 2003)

Rischpeckt Mattes!!!

Oder hatte ich dir das schonmal gesagt?

Hatte an meinem alten Rahmen nen Toppull und hab ihn übernommen.

Gruß Koko


----------



## ZeFlo (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Rischpeckt Mattes!!!
> 
> Oder hatte ich dir das schonmal gesagt?
> ...



... das sieht man doch  da brauchen echte kenner keine brille für  der ist ja sooooo peinlich, das traut man sich ja schon gar nit zu erwähnen 

traurig
flo


----------



## phattyred (21. August 2003)

...sieht man doch sofort!

hab mir seit gestern überlegt ob ich deswegen klugschei**ern soll:

"nu hast du da schon ne umlenkrolle, dann benutz sie auch!" 

Oder mach sie halt ab.

matthes

kleine änderung: klugschwei**ern


----------



## ZeFlo (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *...
> kleine änderung: klugschwei**ern  *




... auch für dich with 







herzallerliebst
flo


----------



## raymund (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *...sieht man doch sofort!
> 
> hab mir seit gestern überlegt ob ich deswegen klugschei**ern soll:
> ...



Apropos Umlenkrolle: an meinem Restefahrrad ist an derselben Stelle ein Gewinde im Rahmen. War das Anfang der 90er üblich oder lässt das hoffen, daß der Rahmen doch nicht nur NoName ist.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## sterniwaf (21. August 2003)

Hallo
Klasse Idee! Und ich stelle mich. Das Bike habe ich im April 2003 aufgebaut. Ist die rote Farbe nicht schöööön? Gibts mir


----------



## ZeFlo (21. August 2003)

@sternwarte

... das auch in gross 

bunt wie playmobil ist es ja..

ciao
flo


----------



## Steinhummer (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sterniwaf _
> *Hallo
> Klasse Idee! Und ich stelle mich. Ist die rote Farbe nicht schöööön?  *



Ja, die ist nicht schöööön! 

Steinhummer (ganzjährig in gedeckten Herbsttönen - dat is schöööön )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strassenfahrer (21. August 2003)

ich hab da auch noch was


----------



## Kokopelli (21. August 2003)

toller Sattel. Und, hast du dir die Hoden schon amputieren lassen müssen

@phattyred: Die Rolle bleibt dran!

Tu mir mal lieber nen passenden Downpull, der 20-34-46 verträgt!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Steinhummer (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sterniwaf _
> *Hallo
> Klasse Idee! Und ich stelle mich. Das Bike habe ich im April 2003 aufgebaut. Ist die rote Farbe nicht schöööön? Gibts mir *



@starwerf: Argghhh - die Rohloff seh ich ja jetzt erst! Neid...  Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen - Rotor? Die Kurbeln gefallen mir auch - bis auf den Nagellack halt . 

Wird das Rad aufm Trail eigentlich arg träge mit dem Klotz an der Hinternabe?

@strassenfahrer: Wer Ibis fährt, kann wohl auch den Hamilton mal für ein kleines Waldfoto engagieren, was?  

Nee, schick!

Steinhummer (sind die Daumies tot, lebe die Rohloff!)


----------



## whoa (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> @strassenfahrer: Wer Ibis fährt, kann wohl auch den Hamilton mal für ein kleines Waldfoto engagieren, was?
> *


tz tz tz..

also so unscharf is das bild ja nun auch nich das man den zwergfalken mit dem heiligen storchvogel verwechseln kann.. 

@ strassenfahrer
schöner vogel, auch wenn er den ägyptern nicht heilig ist..


----------



## whoa (21. August 2003)

ick weeß ja nich..
..aber die sehen sich doch nich annähernd ähnlich!










vielleicht sollten sich mal die besitzer dieser vögel dazu äußern..
andy2, carstenB, ex-yetilover , strassenfahrer & co.
sagt doch auch mal was..


----------



## ibislover (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> vielleicht sollten sich mal die besitzer dieser vögel dazu äußern..
> ...




werft den purschen zu poden! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sterniwaf (21. August 2003)

Hallo
 Der Rahmen ist ein Germans, affengeil auf den Trails und die Rohloff-Nabe ist ein Gedicht. Bin letztens mit zwei Kumpels auf dem Hermannsweg unterwegs gewesen und hab sie locker abgehängt. Bei denen hing der Lechz-Sabber (will ich auch haben!) aus dem Mund.


----------



## Steinhummer (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, sollte vielleicht mal in ein Nose- statt Mountainbike investieren... 

Vielleicht hat mich der Sattel zu stark an den Schnabel des Ibis erinnert 

Aber egal, geißelt mich ruhig!  

Steinhummer (Panzer, nicht devot)


----------



## strassenfahrer (21. August 2003)

@ KOKOPELLI nein die hoden sind noch dran dafür gibt es ja die aussparung im sattel, einfach während des aufsteigens durchfallen lassen 

so, wo ist der komische vogel, der einen schreitvogel nicht von einem falken unterscheiden kann?

und noch eins zum abgewöhnen


----------



## sterniwaf (21. August 2003)

Wunderbar,toll mit wie viel Liebe dieses Bike aufgebaut wurde!
Wie kommt es,das an deinem Vorbau noch der Syncros-Schriftzug prangt? Mich haben die Aufkleber nach einem Jahr verlassen!(Schnief,Schneuz!) Übrigens:
Vögeln soll man täglich.......... frisches Wasser geben!


----------



## 855 (21. August 2003)

wie kommst du denn mit dem flachen lenkwinkel zurecht,ist doch sicher `ne no-suspension-geometrie,gelle?
855


----------



## strassenfahrer (21. August 2003)

@ sterniwaf
einfach,jedem auf die finger hauen der es anfaßt!
scherz beiseite, habe zufällig einen neuen vorbau in unser aller lieblingsauktionshaus erstanden,originalverpackt für 20 e 
was mich mehr stört sind die rahmendecals, die sich langsam auflösen,wenn jemand einen tip hat,......?


----------



## whoa (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von strassenfahrer _
> *was mich mehr stört sind die rahmendecals, die sich langsam auflösen,wenn jemand einen tip hat,......? *



da gibt's nur eins.. VERKAUF den vogel.. im esk sollte er jedoch verbleiben, also werd ich mich wohl oder übel zur verfügung stellen und ihn adoptieren den kleenen raubvogel.. 

p.s. wenn ich ihn dann von den ganzen schaurigen komponenten befreit hab geht es ihm bestimmt besser.. 
p.p.s. wo in berlin befindet sich der raubvogelkäfig und ist da ein schloss vor..


----------



## strassenfahrer (21. August 2003)

käfig? whoa gerade du als E.S.K.-ler solltest freiheitsliebe und mörderischen titangesteuerten vortrieb mit allen mitteln verteidigen! käfig- ich geb ja zu, in meiner S/M-ecke steht einer , aber der ist für mein weib bestimmt und mit sicherheit nimmer für mein merlin
wie war das mit dem schloß?


----------



## ZeFlo (21. August 2003)

... tief verwirrt 



> strassenfahrer
> E.S.K.was sonst
> Registriert seit: Oct 2001
> Wohnort: berlin
> Bike: *Votec T5 X-country(26-zöller)*/Merlin elevated



wie kann man damit esk mitglied werden 

ickbinkeinbörliner
flo


----------



## Greasy Pete (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raymund _
> *
> 
> Apropos Umlenkrolle: an meinem Restefahrrad ist an derselben Stelle ein Gewinde im Rahmen. War das Anfang der 90er üblich oder lässt das hoffen, daß der Rahmen doch nicht nur NoName ist.
> ...



Apropos, Apropos . Ich suche dringend noch so eine original Umlenkrolle. 
Hat jemand zufällig solch einTeilchen zu verkaufen oder zu tauschen?
Wäre schön.....

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (21. August 2003)

Boone!
(nein Basti, nicht Buna und auch nicht Bluna)


----------



## Kokopelli (21. August 2003)

Und da ich grad eh nichts bessers zu tun habe, möchte ich Ihre geschätzte Aufmerksamkeit auf ein von mir liebgewonnenes Detail an meinem gar vorzüglichem Bauxit-Bomber lenken:
leider etwas unscharf, aber ich denke man kann es erkennen 

gruß koko


----------



## oropeza (21. August 2003)

Herr Doktor,

krieg ich diese "Medikamente" noch auf Rezept? 

Kennt jemand noch  ne Quelle für die Kettenblätter oder hab´ich doch totalen Realitätsverlust?


----------



## m(A)ui (22. August 2003)




----------



## kAos (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Boone!
> (nein Basti, nicht Buna und auch nicht Bluna) *




imo eine der scheeensten kurbeln die es gibt/gab...

mfg
kAos


----------



## Jeroen (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Boone!
> (nein Basti, nicht Buna und auch nicht Bluna) *



Boone Ti rings; wieder in production.


----------



## oropeza (22. August 2003)

Wo ?


----------



## DocSnyder (22. August 2003)

> It's true. My best machinist, Brett Brown has agreed to take over my titanium chainring line. I've been up to my eyeballs in titanium wedding rings, so have been unable to do them myself. He has the original fixture plates and code to work from, and he has the knowhow and equipment as well. These are the real deal. Brett's e-mail is [email protected] We don't yet have a website for them, but we can take credit cards through my boonerings.com website. Just e-mail Brett, and he can set you up. -Bruce



Aber Achtung, die Preise sind thermonuklear:

49-58T outers - $180 

Up 48T outers -$150 

Middles 32-42 -$86 

Inners 24-26 -$38 

Inners 20-22 $32


----------



## Kokopelli (22. August 2003)

Gruß koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (22. August 2003)

das ist einfach nur zum kotzen!
...oder halt zum 


mannichfaseddnich matthes


----------



## nordstadt (22. August 2003)

hätte john parker den laden doch nicht verkauft - sondern nur einfach zugemacht!!!

KoKo: Du als Jurist - find was damit die das unterlassen, Yetis waren mal so schön...

Mfg Chris

P.S. Ich besauf mich jetzt. Is ja nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## ibislover (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nordstadt _
> *hätte john parker den laden doch nicht verkauft - sondern nur einfach zugemacht!!!
> ....
> *



dumm ist halt, dass er, bevor er es hätte tun können, aus seiner eigenen firma geschmissen wurde.
denn das erste halbe jahr lief es gut mit schwinn und dann ging der ärger los...


gruß,
phil


----------



## Kokopelli (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nordstadt _
> *KoKo: Du als Jurist - find was damit die das unterlassen, Yetis waren mal so schön...
> *



Sorry...amerikanisches Recht Ausserdem gibt es leider auch im deutschen Recht keinen unterlassensanspruch, der die Menschheit vor solchen Grausamkeiten bewahrt.

Gruß Koko*angewidert*


----------



## ZeFlo (22. August 2003)

... beruhigung mal wieder was echtes


----------



## joe yeti (22. August 2003)

zuerst die vielen kokos und nu so wat!

wir kaufen yeti auf und schliessen den laden zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (22. August 2003)

... gut zu vögeln
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
  sein, dann wird ein ibis auch mal dein


----------



## joe yeti (22. August 2003)

wurde in diesem fall schon gesagt: "DAS IS NE MÄNNERHAND!"

aber wenn dir das nix macht ! ok floy


----------



## oropeza (22. August 2003)

Is zwar ne Menge Kohle, aber in ca. zwei Wochen (lt. Bruce Boone) werd´ ich wohl meinen Antrieb "titanisiert haben" 

Ich kanns kaum abwarten. Danke noch mal, DocSnyder, für das "in Erinnerung bringen"...


----------



## Jeroen (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... beruhigung mal wieder was echtes  *



snif snif...


----------



## ibislover (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> snif snif...  *



du findest wieder ein neues!


gruß,
phil


----------



## Jeroen (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> 
> du findest wieder ein neues!
> ...



Jah, sicher... aber erst mal diese 'ding' auflösen...   


A wise guy once said to me: 'you have more bikes than common sence'....


----------



## Jeroen (22. August 2003)

Wenn es noch nicht hier vorbei gekommen ist; hier nochmals:

http://mountainbikemilitia.com/stuff/headshok.html


----------



## ibislover (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Gruß Koko*angewidert* *



parker ist nichts mehr heillig....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


/phil


----------



## phattyred (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *wurde in diesem fall schon gesagt: "DAS IS NE MÄNNERHAND!"
> *



ja, und zwar die von pete fagerlin, oder? 


@...besser, gut zu vögeln sein...
da brat ich mir doch einen...


----------



## sterniwaf (23. August 2003)

Im Forum Neuheiten gibt es lustiges zu sehen,ein neues Epic in Großaufnahme.Schätze,in fünf Jahren traut sich damit keiner mehr auf die Straße. Außerdem wollen die da mir was von Kronen erzählen.Hat jemand schon Bonsai-Bäumchen an Bike-Gabeln gesehen? Bitte sofort posten! Unterlassung wird mit Freiheitsstrafe nicht unter drei Jahren Bestraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (23. August 2003)

*haha! *


----------



## DocSnyder (23. August 2003)

Sehe ich da etwa Rost an den Schrauben in der Gabelkrone?


----------



## go-dirt (23. August 2003)

@doc
das ist ganz normal, bei dieser damals 1200,-DM teuren gabel.  
musste meine auch gleich gegen welche aus titan tauschen.


----------



## ZeFlo (23. August 2003)

... hebt langsam aber sicher sein nivooo auf 5d 

die haben probleme 



> _Original geschrieben von Hotzi _
> *
> 
> Ich reibe die Reifen ab und zu mit "Amor All Tiefenpfleger" ein, sehen dann aus wie neu und das Mittel lässt den Gummi nicht so schnell spröde werden, sollte man am besten bei der Demontage machen, denn auf Felgen oder Scheiben hat das Zeugs nix zu suchen
> ...



zu seiner entschuldigung ist anzufügen das büblein kommt aus dachau 

dizzing
flo


----------



## nimmersatt (23. August 2003)

damit sich hier wieder mal was tut und wir nicht im Sommerloch versacken...

mein vorläufig aufgebautes Ti Fat - damit mal der Anfang gemacht ist, die Komponenten sind nicht endgültig


----------



## nimmersatt (23. August 2003)

ich noch für Bild-Hintergründe ums Haus gefunden hab (mein VW-Bus lenkt vielleicht doch zusehr ab)


----------



## nimmersatt (23. August 2003)

obligatorische Garagentor


----------



## rasaldul (23. August 2003)

möchte mal wissen warum man bei den ti fat´s immer so viele 93er modelle sieht aber ganz selten die ohne die aussenkonifizierungen


----------



## Greasy Pete (23. August 2003)

habe heute ein bisschen Fahrräder geknipst. Hier ein Update auf mein ProFRO (Vergleich die total veraltete Version auf Staabis Leserbikes Seite:





Habe jetzt eine komplette schwarze XT drauf (das mittlere und kleine Kettenblatt fehlen zwar noch..) und auch sonst ist es die No-Nonsense Austattung die ich mir damals auch so gekauft hätte: Controltech, Mavic Felgen, schwarze Teile wo es geht.
Nur die Reifen hätte ich mir auch damals nicht gekauft, sehen aber heute gut darauf aus. Der Sattel muss noch durch einen schwarzen Ur-Flite ersetzt werden, dann stimmts endlich. 

Ihr könnt mich ruhig fertig machen weil es nur an der Wand hängt, aber ich werde es in ein paar Jahren abhängen, zwei Pedale reinschrauben und damit losfahren, ich will aber noch ein bisschen damit warten ......... 

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (23. August 2003)

babe, pete!



kokokokokokokokokoko!!!!!!!!!

kölle hat gewonnen!!


----------



## Kokopelli (23. August 2003)

FC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

@Pete: ScheeeeeeeAber kannst du dir von keinem deiner Singlespeeder eine Umlenkrolle besorgen?

Gruß koko*kommt grad aus dem Stadion*


----------



## DocSnyder (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nimmersatt _
> *obligatorische Garagentor  *



Es ist nicht aus Plastik 
und das ist das einzigste was zählt


----------



## DocSnyder (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *kölle hat gewonnen!!   *



Ein blindes Huhn findet auch mal ein Korn.


----------



## joe yeti (23. August 2003)

hat auch gewonnen


----------



## Greasy Pete (23. August 2003)

Nee, Umlenkrolle ist schon eine drauf, ist halt nur von Point. Die orignale wäre halt schöner 

Ist schon irgendwie bekloppt: Da baut man ein Fahrrad mit aller Liebe und aller Erfahrung die man so in den letzten 15 Jahren gesammelt hat auf (Sind die saubersten, am besten abgedrückten, auf den 10tel zentriertesten Laufräder die ich jeh gebaut habe[sogar die XT Schrift der Nabe ist durch das Ventilloch zu lesen...].) nur um es dann an die Wand zu hängen und NICHT damit zu fahren......aber ich ich denke zu wissen dass man es jederzeit könnte und da ein super eingstelltes, stabiles Teil hängt ist auch ein schönes Gefühl.

Ich freu mich schon auf das Erlebniss, damit in ein paar Jahren wie mit einem nagelneuen Rad im Wald zu fahren )))))))

Gruß Pete




> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *FC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @Pete: ScheeeeeeeAber kannst du dir von keinem deiner Singlespeeder eine Umlenkrolle besorgen?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (23. August 2003)

etwa yeti umlenkrollen?


----------



## Greasy Pete (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *etwa yeti umlenkrollen?   *



Ja, unbedingt !!

Pete


----------



## joe yeti (23. August 2003)

ich der tage mal schauen gehen!

ok?

joe

ps: was sind den die dinger werT?


----------



## Dr.Dos (23. August 2003)

Ist 'n Doppelpost, aber ich bin gerade in melancholischer Stimmung. Mein absoluter Schatz aller Zeiten. Nie wieder erreicht.

Brodie Sovereign 19", Specialized Judy FSX (etwas später noch mit Styffie Carbon Brakebridge), XTR, Missing Link (Grafton) Kurbeln, eine Seite rot, eine silber, Grafton Bremshebel, White Industries Naben echt vergoldet, Tioga Tension Disc, AC Titan Stütze, Chris King, Rocket Science Lenker gold (mit Carbon Inlet), Ringlè H²O, Ringlè Spannachsen, OnZa Bremsen mit SRP Titan Kit, OnZa Ti-Bars, überall SRP Kram ......








Ein unglaubliches Rad.


----------



## DocSnyder (23. August 2003)

Was ihr immer mit euren Yetis habt?
Ich dachte seit der Abrechnung von Reinhold Messner mit Parker wäre etwas Erleuchtung in die Szene gekommen.


----------



## DocSnyder (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Heilige Mutter Giove!
Läuft eigentlich der Longest-Seatpost-Ever Contest noch?

Das sind ja mindestens..., wenn nicht noch mehr!
Gab's von der AC Titan mal ne Long-Dong-Silver Edition?


----------



## joe yeti (24. August 2003)

nette sattelüberhöhung, bist du 2 m ?

joe


----------



## Fat_Gunni (24. August 2003)

@ nimmersatt

Moin,

wenn du bei dem Ti Fat eventuell als kleine Korrekturen auch den Rahmen ausstauscht ... vielleicht auch, weil du uns mal mit einem Rahmen ohne die aussen abgedrehten Rohre verzücken willst, dann würde ich deinem Rahmen selbstlos ein neues Zuhause bieten  

Gruss

Gunnar


----------



## nimmersatt (24. August 2003)

soviel Selbstlosigkeit hab ich nicht erwartet  
ich würd ihn in einem schwachen Moment vielleicht gg. ein Moots YBB tauschen, aber verkaufen?

Die Kombo Fat Ti/Pace RC31 fährt sich übrigens ausgezeichnet!
Und der Rest wird im Winter noch etwas auf Optik getrimmt...der WCS Vorbau ist mir dann selber ein Dorn im Auge


----------



## Steinhummer (25. August 2003)

...muss nochmal auf dieses Parker-Posting von vor 2 Seiten zurückkommen. Dieses Teil ist ein Traum, und dann der Text dazu:

>>Paint is rough, rest of bike in good condition. Wheels and exhaust need to be chromed or painted. <<

Genau so musse sein - ein Patina-Traum! Aber vermutlich wird sie irgendein Sammler-Schwachhirn in die Finger kriegen und genau das machen: neu verchromen und lackieren. Und schon gibts eine Show&shine-Indian mehr und eine in Würde gealterte weniger   

Steinhummer (fragt sich grade, ob diese Sammler-Freaks auch ihre Ollen nach 40 Jahren zu Chirurgen schleifen und sich eine Cher draus nähen lassen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (25. August 2003)

nach über einer woche passivität, hat mich diese nachricht dazu bewegt doch mal wieder zu posten:


MISSY 'the missile' GIOVE retires - officially.......

zu lesen unter www.pinkbike.com


tja und so gehen dann nach und nach wohl doch alle die, die die mtb fahnen der alten tage hochgehalten haben



basti
*der wieder raus ist*


----------



## Kokopelli (26. August 2003)

Ehrlich, ich war's nicht!!!

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/app/serv...x.html?recount_pollId=53&recount_feedback=554

Wir holen den U-U-Efa-Cup und wir werden Deutscher Meister!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Litespeed (26. August 2003)

Jedesmal wenn Ihr hier über Fussball anfangt bekomme ich juckenden Ausschlag an den Allerwertesten und meine Schamhaare fallen mir aus, also lasst den Blödsinn ! 

Baschdel


----------



## Kokopelli (26. August 2003)

Na ja, wenigstens hast du Schamhaare, die dir ausfallen können!

Ups, tschuldi Basti

Gruß Koko


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (27. August 2003)

hm, was ist Fussball und Ufo-Cup? ist das ein brotaufstrich?


----------



## Thomas (28. August 2003)

Was sagt ihr zu den vielen Farben? ist das mit nur 2,5 jahren schon Classic?

Tom
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=772858#post772858


----------



## cibi (28. August 2003)

...das ist schon eher "Oldschool"... 

 Großes Lob an dieser Stelle für eure Arbeit und herzlichen Dank 
 für dieses tolle Forum !

 Und wirklich bunt ist nur whoa's Brave oder oldschooler's
 Klein.Wear your darkest sunglasses!

 ...und für alle die gleich aufstehen ein Guten Morgen Babe...


----------



## Kokopelli (28. August 2003)

*sproing!*...Na danke, jetzt kann ich nochmal ins Bad

@Thomas: Na ja, bunt ist das nu wirklich nicht. Aber die Reaktionen auf deinen Thread sind interessant: "Früher war alles besser!"..."früher waren weniger Kiddies hier!"

Das sind ja alles verkappte Klassiker

Gruß Koko


----------



## whoa (28. August 2003)

wenn kantenklatschen, dann italienisch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (28. August 2003)

ich weiß nich, dann doch lieber splatter..


----------



## whoa (28. August 2003)

hmm.. hab wohl doch 'nen eher konservativen geschmack..


----------



## olli (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *ich weiß nich, dann doch lieber splatter.. *



Mir gefällt es sehr gut. Müßte halt eine Magura Harlekin dran.


----------



## olli (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *hmm.. hab wohl doch 'nen eher konservativen geschmack.. *



Für so ein Mantis gäbe ich was schönes aus meiner Sammlung her...


----------



## whoa (28. August 2003)

nur mal so nebenbei..
..das mit abstand nervigste avatar ever!

@ olli
du tier!


----------



## olli (28. August 2003)

Mal ne saublöde Frage: Ist die "Öse" an der Rückseite des MG Sitzrohres füe eine HiteRite Feder?
Irgendwo hab ich mal ein Bild gesehen, wo was dran geschraubt war, aber ich weiß echt nicht mehr was...
Kinderanhänger?
Spiralkabelschloss?
Gepäckträger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (28. August 2003)

ist anzunehmen das das für´s hite-rite ist - gab´s ja früher öfter die ösen. 
allerdings ist der spass mit dem goat nicht wirklich billig - so umgerechnet ca. 1600 + die üblichen einführungskosten eben. zum mantis-preis standen nur drei buchstaben: ASK , und den möchte ich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## whoa (28. August 2003)

genau so isses.. is an horst links porno-splatter-ziege (trenchGoat) übrigens auch dran..

..hmm.. die hite-rite hab ich schon fehlt also nur noch das goat..


----------



## sterniwaf (28. August 2003)

Hallo
Mensch Leute, aufbauen müßt ihr die Teile!


----------



## phatlizard (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sterniwaf _
> *Hallo
> Mensch Leute, aufbauen müßt ihr die Teile! *



Wie jetzt? Nöööö ... !

phaty

noch fünf Tage und es geht wieder los!


----------



## The Rodenz (28. August 2003)

großer du lebst !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

das macht mich froh und läßt mich hoffen  


bis dann jan


----------



## joe yeti (28. August 2003)

man wie lange bist schon in der kur? grossser!


----------



## digger (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *Na gut, hier isses.
> Natuerlich ist das Teil meines. Hab ja schon oft verzweifelt versucht, es zu verkaufen.  *




ach du gute güte...
...sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen...

*extrapfui*


----------



## LowBudgetBiker (28. August 2003)

Hier mal ein Neuling,
möchte von euch mal geputzt werden
Anbei mal mein AlltagsEsel zum abwerten.

Gruß aus Berlin Silvio


----------



## phattyred (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von digger _*
> 
> ach du gute güte...
> ...sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen...
> ...



15381 beiträge später, und auch noch on topic! 
iss das nich verboten hier?



vielleicht ist es auch nur extrapfui?   

matthes


----------



## ibislover (28. August 2003)

/phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> 15381 beiträge später, und auch noch on topic!
> ...



Mittlerweile ist das Teilchen eh in Teilen verkauft. 
Ein Forumsmitglied hat Rahmen, Naben mit Bremstrommeln gekauft. 
Vielleicht postet er mal seinen Neuaufbau?

Ich habe ja schon mal geschrieben, dass das Bike 16 kg oder so gewogen hat.
Das gesamte Mehrgewicht zu einem 12-13 kg Bike hat sich komplett in Rahmen und Bremstrommeln versteckt. Ich hatte noch nie so einen schweren Rahmenset in der Hand.


----------



## digger (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LowBudgetBiker _
> *Hier mal ein Neuling,
> möchte von euch mal geputzt werden
> Anbei mal mein AlltagsEsel zum abwerten.
> ...




was macht denn der rs-aufkleber da vorne auf dem steuerrohr, hm??? 
...is sowas nicht blasphemie


----------



## digger (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> 15381 beiträge später, und auch noch on topic!
> ...



ooops...
...bin neu hier reingeschneit und finde den thread total SPITZE - ok hat ein wenig gedauert bis ich gemerkt habe das er  "ETWAS" fortgeschritten ist.

sry


----------



## phattyred (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von digger _
> *was macht denn der rs-aufkleber da vorne auf dem steuerrohr, hm???
> ...is sowas nicht blasphemie *



@digger
keine entschuldigungen nötig!
hast ja eh gleich verstanden worum es hier geht!
weiter so! keine gnade!
begrab ihn!

matthes





...achso:


----------



## Beelzebub (29. August 2003)

ohne worte


----------



## Beelzebub (29. August 2003)

schlagt mich,gebt mir tiernamen 

es ist ein rad von mir

grüße


----------



## Beelzebub (29. August 2003)

ganz frisch auf den tisch.die 2004 marzocchi babes sind wieder eine augenweide


----------



## Altitude (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *ohne worte *



ich zeig die S** wegen geschmacksverirrung an...ne Z! in einem Marin Titan...welch frevel


----------



## Altitude (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *schlagt mich,gebt mir tiernamen
> 
> es ist ein rad von mir
> ...



am Sonntag, Sätzchen...

kaum ist der Chef net da, surft er wieder rum...und draußen vor der großen Stadt stehn die Kunden sich die Füße platt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (29. August 2003)

chef ist da. aber kuck mal auf die uhr ich hab mittagspause


----------



## Altitude (29. August 2003)

...und,

keine wichtigen Reparaturen???


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *ohne worte *



ist das ein misslungener versuch ein kantenklatscher zu bauen


----------



## Beelzebub (29. August 2003)

@alti: nicht wirklich aber was nicht ist kann noch werden.

@hugo: kantenklatscher nur wenn er auch den vorbau dreht 
da passt doch meine m4 viiiiel besser dazu.sollte mal fragen ob er sich nicht ein neues rad zulegen will

gruß beelzi


----------



## LowBudgetBiker (29. August 2003)

@ Digger

Der RS ist schon ab, leider ist das bike zur Zeit zerlegt, da Schwingenlager ausgeschlagen.
Neues wird gerad angefertigt.
Hier mal mein Ersatz zur Zeit.


----------



## LowBudgetBiker (29. August 2003)

Aber nu maln Quiz, was ist das eigentlich fürn Bike mit dem RS-Aufkleber?
Fürn Original hats nicht gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (29. August 2003)

@lowbudgetbiker: ist das ein balance ?


----------



## itz (29. August 2003)

Das findige Ebay Verkäufer Tittenliebhaber ansprechende Bilder reinsetzen ist ja nichts neues, aber Tiere ausnutzen um Gewinn zu erzielen?! 

Dazu ein klares NEIN meinerseits! Hilf uns WWF   

Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Dazu ein klares NEIN meinerseits! Hilf uns WWF
> *



Ich finds auch schlimm

Gruß Koko


----------



## itz (29. August 2003)

Schlaue Katze hat den gefakten Bonti Vorbau gleich erkannt und vergräbt sich nun in sich selbst ... und alles nur aus scharm wegen seines Herrchens  

Sonst allet klar?!

Chris


----------



## LowBudgetBiker (29. August 2003)

@ bsg

Kein Balance 
mal sehen wer als erster drauf kommt, Gabel ist 97`SX mit 70mm
Hat ca. 50mm Federweg am Hinterbau, jetzt jedenfalls.

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## rasaldul (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Hilf uns WWF   *



die wwf schickt ihre stärkste waffe


----------



## Kokopelli (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Schlaue Katze hat den gefakten Bonti Vorbau gleich erkannt und vergräbt sich nun in sich selbst ... und alles nur aus scharm wegen seines Herrchens
> 
> Sonst allet klar?!
> ...



Der ist ausnahmsweise mal micht gefakt. Ist in freudiger Erwartung auf den lackierten Rahmen

Ansonsten hab ich immer noch mit meinem Rücken zu kämpfenWird wohl die dritte Nacht auf dem Fußboden werden...

Gruß aus dem Jura-Wunderland


----------



## bsg (29. August 2003)

@lowbudgetbiker: na gut, dann eben WINORA ... alles der gleiche taiwanrahmen ...


----------



## rasaldul (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ansonsten hab ich immer noch mit meinem Rücken zu kämpfen*



du hängst zuviel mit phaty ab


----------



## rotwilderer (29. August 2003)

Falls es hier keine Querleser im KTWR gibt:







Das ganze Kunstwerk gibt es hier zu bestaunen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2749592772&category=30745&rd=1

Man beachte: "22. neu Laufreifen 2003"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> die wwf schickt ihre stärkste waffe  *



Oh ja und die zieht unserem Koko dann auch gleich wieder die Wirbelsäule gerade, also wenn sie ihn nicht bricht  

@Koko: ruf doch mal Phaty an und lass Dir Drogen via Kurier schicken  ... ewig ein Kreuz mit dem Kreuz  

Chris


----------



## itz (29. August 2003)

Ieeehhh, das is ja der Traum eines Tossing C'dales ... vielleicht ist es auch leichter als das letzte Delta


----------



## LowBudgetBiker (29. August 2003)

@ bsg
Bingo, sollte vielleicht den Schutz von der Kettenstrebe abmachen, aber was denkste wie manch einer glotzt wenn ich mit dem Bike und Kindersitz unterwegs bin.
Rollt aber gut die Kiste. Was hat Winora eigentlich qualimässig für nen Ruf?
Haben die originalen Manitous auch son Prob mit den Schwingenlagern???

Gruß Silvio aus Berlin


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Ieeehhh, das is ja der Traum eines Tossing C'dales ... vielleicht ist es auch leichter als das letzte Delta  *




war zwar nicht dabei beim tossen, aber mann kann es an den rädern sicher gut anpacken um schwung zu holen....


----------



## Kokopelli (29. August 2003)

Leider nicht!

So'n CAAD-Rahmen hat eindeutig ein besseres Flugverhalten

Gruß Koko


----------



## illkid (29. August 2003)

auf die verchrohmte Kette oder was???


----------



## ZeFlo (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Der ist ausnahmsweise mal micht gefakt. Ist in freudiger Erwartung auf den lackierten Rahmen
> ...



... ganch falch  das ist nun wirklich kein bontrager vorbau den man(n)frau haben will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stammt er doch aus dem hause drek 

einsogenannterdreckdrägerverhau
flo


----------



## itz (29. August 2003)

Gröööhhhll  ... ja sag ich doch ein mal Faker immer Faker ...

Chris, dem die Finger vom am Bike-tech Zuggegenhalter abfeilen weh tun


----------



## ZeFlo (30. August 2003)

... soooo schlimm isser ja nicht der vorbau, ich hätte ihm auch geraten die trek variante anstatt der "echten" race lite version zu nehmen  diese flext nämlich bei meinen 73kg schon ziemlich, und wir wissen ja alle wie kokolein motorisch veranlagt ist  

ansonsten bliebe nur 'nen american (passt nicht so ganz vom style) und 'nen salsa übrig..

samstagsarbeiter
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (30. August 2003)

na, so ist brav!

Man muß den Wasserschweizern nur 24 Stunden Zeit zum Nachdenken geben

das einzige, was noch passen würde wäre in der Tat der Salsa. Aber da stört mich die bunte Schrift etwas, da ich den Rahmen 'clean' aufbauen möchte. Sprich nur silberne und schwarze Teile.

Gruß Koko


----------



## ZeFlo (30. August 2003)

... is an 'ne röllsche salsa bunt 

baiseweh 60cm flatbar 12° von procraft/modolo schrift nach unten


----------



## Kokopelli (30. August 2003)

Weia!!!

Ich schieb's mal auf meine immer noch latent vorhandene Krankheit 

Ich hatte die anderen im Kopf, die mit  so ne bunte Schrift.






als Lenker kann ich mir auch den Surly 1x1 vorstellen. Mal schauen(whoa?)

gruß Koko


----------



## ZeFlo (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Weia!!!
> 
> Ich schieb's mal auf meine immer noch latent vorhandene Krankheit
> ...



... nicht dauernd tonnenschwere weiber stemmen  

lenker gibts jetzt auch den salsa pro moto in 660mm und 11°, und den einen oder anderen oiro billicher wie den surly - wobei der surly schon style punkte bringt da kpl. geschwungene form - lag auch auf der messe bei cosimic im vitrinsche ...

ciao
flo


----------



## rasaldul (31. August 2003)

alpentaugliches bike-outfit anno ´89


----------



## go-dirt (31. August 2003)

was ist bloß aus brodie geworden?  


nilZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester (31. August 2003)

> ....was ist bloß aus brodie geworden?
> nilZ



... ja genau - wo sind sind sie geblieben, die brodie-fahrenden ladys mit disco-palme, die sich auf den harten stahlböcken in kanadischen flussläufen die knöcheln anfeuchten.........


----------



## joe yeti (31. August 2003)

wo hast du das bild her? 

mehr mehr mehr


----------



## Sylvester (31. August 2003)

ok - eins habe ich noch - aber nur, weil ich sie heute für nilZ eingescannt habe - konnte ja keiner wissen.....  

...ansonsten müsste ich mir den wolf scannen - in den alten mbas gibts davon massenware.....


DAS WÄRE DER STARTSCHUSS FÜR EINEN NEUEN THREAD!


----------



## joe yeti (31. August 2003)

die frau is der hammmmmmer


----------



## go-dirt (31. August 2003)

> die frau is der hammmmmmer



und das rad erst!  

brodielover


----------



## DocSnyder (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *alpentaugliches bike-outfit anno ´89   *



Ja, du liebe Güte 

Mit so einem Foto macht man sich doch erpressbar.
Da kann man ja ne Enthüllungsstory bei Panorama oder Monitor draus machen!
Die Prediger des Freeride, Style und Flow in Thermohandschuhen...!


----------



## Greasy Pete (1. September 2003)

Hawk Duncon,
mit Heinzmann Radnabenmotor. Das Ding soll Motortechnisch auf 1,5KW tunbar sein und somit über 50km/H laufen  

Ihr wisst ja das ich ein Faible für kranke Räder habe, aber dieses Ding ist das geilste was ich seit langem erblickt habe.

Soviel zum Thema: "Räder, die die Welt nicht braucht!" (heisst: Will haben !!!!)

Gruß Peter


----------



## Kokopelli (1. September 2003)

Ja, aber...DIE KURBEL!!! 

Gruß Koko


----------



## Eisenfahrer (1. September 2003)

Ja, das war eines der schönsten, auch in der Version ohne Motor.
Aber die Oberrohrlänge! Steht da noch eine 6 vorne?

Reiner

derbeidercrmefarbenenVersionschwachwerdenkönnte


----------



## whoa (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *als Lenker kann ich mir auch den Surly 1x1 vorstellen. Mal schauen(whoa?)
> 
> gruß Koko *



ja klar ich will, aber im moment bin ich sowas von dermaßen blank..  ..dass ich schon meine mama anpumpen mußte um heut abend ins kino gehen zu können.. immer diese außerplanmäßigen ausgaben.. wenn's wenigstens das merlin gewesen wär..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eisenfahrer _
> *
> derbeidercrmefarbenenVersionschwachwerdenkönnte *



...die da?


----------



## roesli (2. September 2003)

..da?


----------



## ZeFlo (2. September 2003)

.. dann nur noch die sh nexave 910 c 24 speed automatik 
oder der elektromotor 

boahistmirschlecht
flo


----------



## Greasy Pete (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *.. dann nur noch die sh nexave 910 c 24 speed automatik
> oder der elektromotor
> 
> ...



Hey, du hast das Prinzip nicht wirklich verstanden. Das Rad ist eine rollende Selbsthilfemassnahme für alle gestörten Fahrradsammler mit mehr als 10 Rädern im Keller   

Etwas das in einem unlogischen Kontext zur real existierenden Rollwelt seht   , oder so ?!?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Eisenfahrer (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *..da? *



Jaaaaaaaa!

Den zweiten! Den zum sich-das-kreuz-ausrenken.

Stell Dir einfach mal vor, Du würdest den Sattel auf eine menschenwürdige Höhe für meinereiner (i.e. einen 183er) einstellen.

Geil!

Hach und ich finde nix dazu auf der hawk-hp. Seufz!

reiner


----------



## ZeFlo (2. September 2003)

.... ich weiss ich bin schlecht  ich grenze in ihrer persönlichkeits entwichklung gestörte mitbürger und mitbürgerinnen aus  so schöne räder!

helft mir,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mich aus  denn ich habe strafe verdient   

schuldbewusst
flo


----------



## andy1 (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> 
> Hey, du hast das Prinzip nicht wirklich verstanden. Das Rad ist eine rollende Selbsthilfemassnahme für alle gestörten Fahrradsammler mit mehr als 10 Rädern im Keller
> ...



Naja, ich habe mein Technobull, ich brauch das Ding nicht. Zur Not macht meine alte Victoria mit echtem Motor dann noch mehr her.

Ausserdem habe ich letztes oder vorletztes Jahr auf der Messe, ein ähnliches Rad mit gleichem Konzept gesehen, das sah noch einiges besser und ehrlicher aus... *schwärm*

***Neu***
Und übrigens: Das Technobull könnt ihr dann auch in Köln sehen...


----------



## joe yeti (2. September 2003)




----------



## roesli (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eisenfahrer _
> *
> 
> Hach und ich finde nix dazu auf der hawk-hp. Seufz!
> ...



..bald mehr auf www.hawkclassic.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (2. September 2003)

seite, mein klug schweizer


----------



## Kokopelli (2. September 2003)

Die ist besser: www.hawkclassic.com 

gruß Koko


----------



## roesli (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *   *



Tatsächlich - es gab nach meiner Auffassung wenig wirklich aufsehenerregendes zu sehen auf der Messe.   

Falls Du im DH-, Freeride und Dirt-Bereich suchtest, hast vielleicht was gefunden - da ich mich dort nicht so genau umgesehen hab, blieben die Innovationen auf der Messe für mich dünn gesäät.

Überall dieselben Farben: Silber, Schwarz, Blau - und ab und zu abgemischt mit etwas rot oder gelb - aber voooooooorsichtig!

Neue Techniken: - nix die Laus - ein paar technische Neuerungen auch für preiswertere Komponenten eingesetzt, ein paar neue Namen kreiert für ein paar Detailveränderungen und kosmetische Anpassungen, an denen niemand wirklich einen praktischen Nutzen sieht und kaum Mut für ein Rad, das aus der Menge heraussticht. 

Kaum irgendwo war ein Singlespeed zu sehen - einzig beachtenswert war die Hügi 240 SSP-Nabe , Konas neues Unit und ein einsames Surly am Cosmic-Stand. 

Stahlrahmen? - Gott sei Dank gibt's noch Marin, welche ein schickes Bear Valley mit starrer Forke auf die Leute loslassen. - Ansonsten wieder gähnende Leere......

Und weiter? - Merlin mit integrierten Steuerlagern, Brodie's Schaukelstühle, Salsas Aludosen, Ritchey's Carbon-WCS-Teile, Pippin Osbourne's Banshee-Panzer, John Tomac's Autogrammstunde bei Kenda....    

Ok - s' gab schon noch das eine oder andere beachtenswerte Teil welches ich jetzt ausgelassen hab,  aber dafür, dass es 700 Aussteller und mit 60'000 qm die angeblich grösse Fahrradmesse war, waren die Highlights recht dünn gesät....


----------



## Eisenfahrer (3. September 2003)

Herr Murray war auch da:


----------



## Eisenfahrer (3. September 2003)

mit richtig durchdachten SiSp-Disc Ausfallenden:


----------



## Eisenfahrer (3. September 2003)

Für unsere Titan-Fans gab's auch was von Schmolkes (weiß allerdings nicht, ob das so neu ist). Wenn man's mag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (3. September 2003)

... war zwar da aber nicht bei/mit voodoo  sondern  dahon 

voodoo wiederum steht wohl in verhandlung mit 'nem deutschen distri, genaues weiss man nit - wenn's da was geben wird sag ich bescheid.

man stelle sich vor 5 (in worten FÜNF) rahmen aus cromo  
bizango 853er, 29er dambala (der grüne oben) 853er, wanga 6?3, cyclocross 853er, bakka 6?3.

29er und wanga mit der schicken ssp/schaltungslösung..

ciao
flo


----------



## olli (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eisenfahrer _
> *Für unsere Titan-Fans gab's auch was von Schmolkes (weiß allerdings nicht, ob das so neu ist). Wenn man's mag: *


KAuft Schmolke neuerdings bei Merlin ein? Die Verarbeitung ist ja einfach traumhaft.


----------



## rasaldul (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *KAuft Schmolke neuerdings bei Merlin ein? Die Verarbeitung ist ja einfach traumhaft.
> *



das sind die rahmen die von den merlin-lehrlingen aus dem ersten lehrjahr geschweisst wurden


----------



## bsg (3. September 2003)

also ohne jemanden desillusionieren zu wollen: der kollege bei voodoo sah mir doch sehr asiatisch aus ... sprich: taiwan ... 

(da kamen die voodoos übrigens früher auch schon her)


----------



## Eisenfahrer (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... war zwar da aber nicht bei/mit voodoo  sondern  dahon
> 
> voodoo wiederum steht wohl in verhandlung mit 'nem deutschen distri, genaues weiss man nit - wenn's da was geben wird sag ich bescheid.
> ...



Einspruch oier Ehren!

Jetzt muss ich doch meine peinlichste Messegeschichte erzählen:

Als JM-Fan stehe ich so am Voodoo-Stand und werde prompt auf amerikanisch angequatscht. Meine erste Frage: Hat Joe Murray noch was mit Voodoo Cycles zu tun?
Die Antwort kann man sich denken: Yes, that's me!
Und weit und breit kein Erdloch, um darin zu verschwinden.
Wenn Du's nicht glaubst, scanne ich morgen das Autogramm ein.

War übrigens am Freitag.

Ach ja, er hat mir auch gesagt, sie hätten jemanden, der Ihre Bikes bei uns importieren will. Die Sache würde noch diese Woche entschieden werden. Mal sehen, ob man da was mitkriegt. Seine HP wollte er bis nächstes Jahr überarbeiten. Aber das hat er sich selbst nicht so recht geglaubt, so wie er das gesagt hat.

reiner


----------



## itz (3. September 2003)

Und weil die Herrn gerade bei schön angelangt sind :

http://www.mrazek.com/ ... (die Adresse nur der Richtigkeit wegen, besuche kann man sich imho sparen weil ich alles schöne von dort jetzt hier poste  )

Chris


----------



## itz (3. September 2003)

Tandem mit Kurven


----------



## itz (3. September 2003)

Und weil's ja am Ende doch noch der Fertigmacher ist, bidde schön ...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. September 2003)

Hi,

also mir hat bei der Eurobike folgendes gut gefallen:

Hund mit "Vorsicht Bissig" Warnaufkleber am Sonntag:







Kona Singlespeeder:






Und auf der Rückfahrt der wichtige Warnhinweis an einer Raststätte  :

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Steinhummer (3. September 2003)

Tach auch Staabi,

das mit den Frauenparkplätzen macht nen Fünfer in die Chauvi-Kasse  

Schick, das Kona, vor allem die Farbe 

Steinhummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. September 2003)

Wie jetzt EUROBIKE und keiner postet Bunnies??? Was ist denn nun los?
Packen alle schon für Las Vegas?

Memmen! 






Ich kann die Marzocky Chicks nich mehr sehen!


----------



## joe yeti (3. September 2003)

hast du die tele-nummer?

 

und alle ist doch wie früher!!!

joe


----------



## phatlizard (3. September 2003)




----------



## rob (3. September 2003)

boa is mir übel! das gibts ja garnicht! kaum ist der phatty (hoffentlich) vollkommen rehabilitiert zurück, sorgt er auch schon dafür, dass ich meine überbackenen stullen auf den tisch speye.

dann doch leiber bilder vom ersten kaliber!



wellcome home!


----------



## phatlizard (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *... sorgt er auch schon dafür, dass ich meine überbackenen stullen auf den tisch speye. *


----------



## itz (3. September 2003)

Ey voll cool ey, is nen Dirter sieht man ja an den 24 Zöllern ...
... ach ne is nen Urban und Schtreet Bike weil hat ja auch noch Schtreet reifen  

Willkommen d'Heim Phaty  

Gruß Chris


----------



## DocSnyder (3. September 2003)

Phaty is wieder dahem...!!! 

Na, da muss ich doch gleich mal einen Begrüssungsschocker posten


----------



## Cycleshark (3. September 2003)

hallo phaty!...

...und das beste nach der messe.....schnell mal ins...


----------



## DocSnyder (3. September 2003)

Der erste Damenradradschuh mit Mehrwert:

-> eingebauter Thermostat um seine Freundin so richtig heiss zu machen
-> dank der Sohle kann man die Freundin (z.B. bei Migräne) auch einfach in den Garten schicken - und schon ist der Rasen vertikutiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Super, dies Trikot spart einen ja dann, die Erklärungen, warum man nicht so fit ist...

@Phaty

Welcome home!!!!  rost:


----------



## DocSnyder (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Super, dies Trikot spart einen ja dann, die Erklärungen, warum man nicht so fit ist...
> *



Ich glaub wir warten da lieber auf die Sonderedition mit Broudwäscht un Graud.


----------



## Altitude (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Ich glaub wir warten da lieber auf die Sonderedition mit Broudwäscht un Graud.  *



mir is da a Schäuferla lieber....


----------



## DocSnyder (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> mir is da a Schäuferla lieber.... *



Lecker!
Kalorien für mindestens 3 Doch.


----------



## phatlizard (3. September 2003)

Hat jemand den Stand gesehen? Ritchey?


----------



## ZeFlo (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eisenfahrer _
> *
> 
> Einspruch oier Ehren!
> ...



doch ich glaubs dir, als ich da war hat jm mit einem der schlitzoigigen bewohner des standes gesprochen  
die mandeloigige standlady hat mir auch die story vom d-land distri erzählt. auf meine frage wie ich das denn erfahre - mandeloigiges rollen - ich hab ihr dann meine karte gegeben und gemeint der das den zukünftigen distri sicher interessiert 

ciao
flo


* welcome home our slimness  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (3. September 2003)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

der phaty ist da...








wollt ich nur mal loswerden....

alles wird gut


basti
*spam ist gut*


----------



## joe yeti (3. September 2003)

klar basti?


----------



## lebaron (3. September 2003)

ja klar ist alles gut...


ich muss doch irgendwie den großen begrüßen - ok ich hätte nen smiley setzen sollen , aber jetzt is auch zu spät


----------



## DocSnyder (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Hat jemand den Stand gesehen? Ritchey?
> 
> 
> ...



Warum wohl wurde das Teil neben einer Restmüll-Tonne foddografiert? Na, klingelts?


----------



## DocSnyder (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> doch ich glaubs dir, als ich da war hat jm mit einem der schlitzoigigen bewohner des standes gesprochen
> ...


*

Kommt das mir nur so vor oder halten sich die Taiwanesen inzwischen die ehemaligen Kult-Leute als "Sklaven"?
So nach dem Motto "ich geb euch meinen Namen und ihr gebt mir warme Mahlzeiten und nehmt mich auf Messen mit *hechel*".*


----------



## lebaron (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *
> 
> Falls Du im DH-, Freeride und Dirt-Bereich suchtest, hast vielleicht was gefunden - da ich mich dort nicht so genau umgesehen hab, blieben die Innovationen auf der Messe für mich dünn gesäät.
> ...



lass dir von einem ollen kantenklatscher sagen, neee auch da bleiben dieses jahr echte innovationen aus ... die bikewelt sah schon bessere tage, ja das mit den farben ist ein tend der mir auch schon in den letzten 1/2 jahren aufgefallen ist ... naja mir solls recht sein


basti
*der nicht mal yur eurobike wollte*


----------



## joe yeti (3. September 2003)

wir sollten unsere eigene messe machen !


----------



## andy1 (3. September 2003)

Andi war uff dem Feldbersch


----------



## andy1 (3. September 2003)

und Blick auf Rhein-Main etc. (hinter dem Hindernis)


----------



## andy1 (3. September 2003)

und mal Ostsee aber mitm Rennrad nach Fehmarn rüba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (4. September 2003)

Deppen am Museumsuferfest in Frankfurt


----------



## andy1 (4. September 2003)

und von weitem bei Nacht


----------



## roesli (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Hat jemand den Stand gesehen? Ritchey?
> *



Nee - Synchros hatte einen eigenen Stand - wenn man das so nennen durfte:

Zwischen den Seitlichen Abtrennwänden zweier Stände waren auf einer Fläche von rund 3 x 4 Metern drei Stühle und ein kleiner weisser ich-kauf-mein-Messemobiliar-bei-Ikea-Korpus platziert. Auf den Stühlen sassen drei nette Herren, welche hauptsächlich mit sich selbst beschäftigt waren. Auf dem Korpus lagen einige Teile mit dem Synchros-Logo rum, woraus ich schloss, dass es sich um den Stand dieser Marke handeln musse - ein, zwei Vorbauten, eine Carbon-Sattelstütze und ein Lenker. Basierten die Teile nicht auf früheren Synchros-Teilen, waren es Prototypen, welche wie handgeschnitzt aussahen. Unter der Theke lagen noch ein paar andere Teile, welche man aber nur sah, wenn man gleich dahinter stand. Wahllos lagen dann auch noch eine Alustütze, ein loser und ein auf Felge aufgezogener Reifen auf dem Standboden rum.  Zur Krönung war mit Tesafilm ein Zettel vorne an den Tresen gepappt - handgeschrieben: " Distributors wanted"  Nix fix Sortiment, nix fix Preise, nix fix Foto, Unterlagen, Visitenkarten oder sonst irgendwas, das einen andern bleibenden Eindruck als den gewonnenen schlechten hätte vermitteln können.


----------



## bsg (4. September 2003)

also zu syncros kann ich nur eines sagen: ich habe selten so hässliche teile auf der messe gesehen. kantenklatscher-vorbauten, felgen und reifen der schwersten und mies verarbeitesten sorte ...

übrigens waren an einigen bikes (ich glaube z.b. bei gt und schwinn) syncros teile verbaut. die sahen genauso aus wie die früheren billigserien für gt. kann es sein, daß gt auch noch unter dem label teile machen lässt ?!?


----------



## Eisenfahrer (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Kommt das mir nur so vor oder halten sich die Taiwanesen inzwischen die ehemaligen Kult-Leute als "Sklaven"?
> So nach dem Motto "ich geb euch meinen Namen und ihr gebt mir warme Mahlzeiten und nehmt mich auf Messen mit *hechel*". *



Mit hat er das eher so erklärt, dass er in China (!!!), nicht mehr wie bisher in Taiwan bauen lässt.
Warum auch nicht. Die Bikes haben immer noch die selben durchdachten Features + ein paar neue (abnehmbare Canti-Sockel, das neue Ausfallende). Und wenn schon industrielle Produktion, dann ist mir als Ingenieur ehrlich gesagt Amerika suspekter als Fernost. Klingt zwar komisch ist, ist aber so.
Und bevor ich hier erschlagen werde: ich meine industrielle Serien-Produktion und nicht individuelle Handarbeit.

reiner
dessenrockyauchausdemostenkommt

ach ja, hatte ich ja ganz vergessen, der Phaty ist wieder da (oder jetzt Slimmy?), da kann ich ja meinen vorübergehenden Posting-wahn wieder einstellen.


----------



## Altitude (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> * kann es sein, daß gt auch noch unter dem label teile machen lässt ?!? *



ich hoffe nicht, denn Onkel Tom wollte Syncros ja wieder zu "alten Glanz" führen...und so klappt des dann ja net...

...vielleicht sind es noch "Restbestände"????


----------



## bsg (4. September 2003)

"restbestände" von denen ein paar findige taiwanesen wahrscheinlich millionen stück machen lassen haben ;-)

und mit dem alten glanz wird das nix wenn die so einen müll produzieren wie am stand. dagegen sind die neuen ritchey teile wirklich ganz lecker ...


----------



## lula 47 (4. September 2003)

hi,

hier mal mein Alt Bike. Rahmen ist ein Scott Windriver gekauft 1991.
Der Rest ist aus Restbeständen die noch im Keller lagen.

Gruß 

Jürgen


----------



## itz (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *und Blick auf Rhein-Main etc. (hinter dem Hindernis) *



Mensch Andi,

hoffentlich hast du da nicht zu lange verweilt ... nicht dass es dich da noch verstrahlt hat  
Was führte dich denn zu diesem Fleckchen Einflugschneisse?! Golfspielen?

Gruß Chris der da auch ab und an lang gondelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (4. September 2003)

...Don Slim-fast! Und damits mit der Bulimie auch weiterhin gut klappt, hier noch ein Schmankerl aus meinem Bekanntenkreis:

CD CAAD4, nach erster Karriere bei Marathons jetzt als Straßen-/Reiserad genutzt und zum Tossen leider völlig ungeeignet, da rund 14 kg schwer  Immerhin: Trotz 20- bis 30.000 km Laufleistung immer noch gut in Schuss 

Steinhummer


----------



## Steinhummer (4. September 2003)

...2. Versuch


----------



## phatlizard (4. September 2003)

Ich hab ja schon ein paar Posting-Knaller in diesem Thread erlebt, aber eine Bild auf dem Kopf stehend anhängen ... da muss man sich ja schon fast anstrengen!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2003)

das Kokopelli hat ne Freundin


----------



## Altitude (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *das Kokopelli hat ne Freundin *



Ich hoffe Ihr Verhütet!!!


----------



## itz (4. September 2003)

Och die is aber süss die kleine  .... 
... nur is die nich zu klein zum rumjuckeln?!  

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Ich hoffe Ihr Verhütet!!!  *



eine originale "SIE" wird bei einem gefakten "ER/IHM" eh migräne vortäuschen, von daher hat sich das thema erledigt!    


gruß,
phil


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2003)

Die 'Kleine' ist gar nicht so klein, liegt am fotografierten Winkel.

Ist noch Jungfrau ...aber leider nur zu Besuch.

Gruß Koko


----------



## itz (4. September 2003)

Ach komm jetzt heisst es schon Besuch ...
... da will doch jemand kleine Braetis züchten  

Chris


----------



## go-dirt (4. September 2003)

dann gibts montag ja einen flotten dreier... 
ich kann das koko schon hören, los brodie, schieb mir deine ird bis zum anschlag rein. und du brave, schieb mir deine stange zwischen den vorbau


----------



## Lowrider (4. September 2003)

Kokopelli for PRESIDENT!!!!


----------



## rasaldul (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *Kokopelli for PRESIDENT!!!!    *



die internetseite dafür ist schon erstellt: http://www.isupportourfakepresident.com/


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2003)

Na, dann will der Präsi doch mal sein Kabinett präsentieren:

Brave vorher


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2003)

Da steht es nu!An die Wand GETRAGEN, damit die Reifen keine Gebrauchsspuren bekommen


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2003)

Campa


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2003)

und von vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. September 2003)

Die BIKE hätte das Baby gleich "Fertigmacher-Live-Show" nennen sollen ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2003)

Ich freu mich schon auf den 14.09, wenn wir alle am Bike-Stand rumlungern und uns über die 5d-ler usw. lustig machen

"FERTIGMACHER ON TOUR"

gruß Koko


----------



## itz (4. September 2003)

Oh man langsam glaube ich Köln könnte ene Reise wert sein  

Koko von Asisi Asyl  

Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2003)

Ja logen kommst du! Das ist ne Soko Pflichtveranstaltung!!!

Asyl kannst du unter zwei Voraussetzungen haben:

1.: du lässt meine Katze in Ruhe!

2.: du bringst Julchen mit

Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (4. September 2003)

neee koko tu das alu-yeti von dem süssen stahl-brave weg!

, da leigt kein segen drauf, alu mit stahl das wird nix!


----------



## itz (4. September 2003)

Julchen und Fahrräder?! Dann könntest du von ausgehen dass die Katze nicht überlebt ... tot gekrault  

Chris


----------



## andy1 (4. September 2003)

@ Koko:

erstmal aumen: zu dem Rad...

Ist es erst neu aus der Taufe (Karton) gehoben worden oder ist das ne Verpackung für die IFMA ?

Aber in Ausstattung (Campa) muss es sich mit meinem Pinarello messen wobei meines wohl Italolastig ist (Gabel, Steuersatz etc...)
Die Centaur-bremsen finde ich nicht so gelungen als Bremse an sich aber gut schaut sie aus !
Dein Rad?


@itz: 
Werden genug Fotos machen und ich glaube die Eurobike wäre geiler gewesen als die IFMA, aber in Friedrichshafen gabs keinen Kult-Bike-Contest...
Aber sicher ist es besser alles persönlich in Augenschein zu nehmen und viele Leutz zu treffen.


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2003)

@andi: nee, ist nicht meins. Ich bring es nur hin.

Aber ein Wunder ist geschehen...SIE HABEN SICH GEPAART!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2003)

jetzt ist es perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. September 2003)

*GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHHHHHLLLLL!!!!!!! *


----------



## joe yeti (4. September 2003)

tu dieses männchen von dem brave weg, weg !

koko du wirst exkumunziert oder wie dat heist!


----------



## itz (4. September 2003)

Die ham sich nich gepaart!!!! 

Das Brave hat sich mit dem Fake Virus infiziert  

Quarantäääääne sag ich da nur


----------



## whoa (4. September 2003)

koko du barbar! ist dir denn gar nix heilig? 
was kommt demnächst..?
ein american mit c'dale schriftzügen,
ein attitude in dolomiti mit storck bappern..


----------



## ZeFlo (4. September 2003)

... lowrider, muss mitansehen wie koko frevelhafte handlungen an diesem wunderhübschen und ECHTEM brave vor nimmt. 










pozileipozilei
flo


----------



## DocSnyder (4. September 2003)

Ich warte nur noch drauf, dass er irgendwo das Unterrohr raussägt, einen Bremszug reinhängt und uns das ganze dann als Slingshot präsentiert. 

Slightly OT - netter Werbefilm uit NL:
http://www.kicken.com/funnyfiles2/www.kicken.com-booming.car.mpg

Holländischer Humor ist schon was besonderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. September 2003)

Muss das Bike nach der Entweihung jetzt eigentlich neu eingesegnet werden?

Das grenzt ja an Hostienschändung!


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> [Bfrevelhafte handlungen an diesem wunderhübschen und ECHTEM brave  [/B]



Bist ja nur neidisch

Dabei hatte ich mir für dein Ibis schon so schöne Sachen überlegt....

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (4. September 2003)

Ööööööööhmmmmm ja nee is klar ...


----------



## DocSnyder (4. September 2003)

Womit bewiesen wäre, dass es schwule Rennradfahrer geben muss.


----------



## cibi (4. September 2003)

CSD- Crack´n´fail für Kölle !


----------



## joe yeti (4. September 2003)

eintuntocano!!


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ööööööööhmmmmm ja nee is klar ... *



"wer hat an der Uhr gedreht..."

Ein Luftgewehr, man reiche mir ein Luftgewehr!!!

Das Rennrad für den Zahnarzt in der Midlife-Crisis

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Das Rennrad für den Zahnarzt in der Midlife-Crisis*



FDP-Wähler ...


----------



## lebaron (4. September 2003)

ich muss sagen ich find das pinke rennrad saugeil


KOMMERZ-BASTi


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *KOMMERZ-BASTi *



Siehste Dicker, das haste jetzt davon! Nu isser eingeschnappt. Du weisst doch,dass sich die Jugend immer alles direkt zu Herzen nimmt.



Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *KOMMERZ-BASTi *



Mainstream-Hure!


----------



## lebaron (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Mainstream-Hure! *



  das klingt aber irgendwie besser....


basti
*der berichten kann dass sich sein erstes fahhrad grade die gbbc seite durchgesehen hat*


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *basti
> *der berichten kann dass sich sein erstes fahhrad grade die gbbc seite durchgesehen hat* *



FRAUENVERSTEHER!


----------



## phatlizard (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> *der berichten kann dass sich sein erstes fahhrad grade die gbbc seite durchgesehen hat* *



Und sie hat auch "Best of Basti" gelesen? 

Ich glaub Basti braucht bald ein neues erstes Fahrrad ...


----------



## DocSnyder (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *basti
> *der berichten kann dass sich sein erstes fahhrad grade die gbbc seite durchgesehen hat* *



Na, dann schraub mal schön dran rum heute nacht.


----------



## Kokopelli (4. September 2003)

Also, ich(und Rasaldul übrigens auch) finde ja, daß der Vergleich hinkt!

1. an nem Fahrrad kann ich rumschrauben, wann ICH will

2. ein Fahrrad macht nur selten Zicken

3. ein Fahrrad ist auch nach über 10 Jahren noch hübsch anzuschauen

4. ein Fahrrad nimmt nicht zu

.
.
.




Gruß Koko*5 Taler in die Chauvi-Kasse*


----------



## lebaron (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Und sie hat auch "Best of Basti" gelesen?
> ...



1. ja
2. nein
3. aber ein neues RAD wäre trotzdem fällig... ich wüsste da ein rares stück aus santa cruz oder doch lieber eines von den tommies?


----------



## Kokopelli (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich wüsste da ein rares stück aus santa cruz  *





basti, mach dir nit lächerlich

Gruß Koko


----------



## Steinhummer (5. September 2003)

Weiß nicht, was ihr habt?!  Endlich mal eine Firma, die sich fernab aller kommerziellen Interessen für Minderheiten einsetzt!

CD proudly presents - das Rad für die Süßen, die im Peloton immer hinten fahren, um den anderen auf die knackigen Lycra-Är$che zu gucken 

Steinhummer (bleibt fest im Sattel, wenn sich dieser Bolide von hinten (schluck!) nähert...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (5. September 2003)

@all, weshalb ist beim Miss Picky CD überhaupt ein Sattel drauf?   


@flo

Koko ist der geborene Brave Kurator... aber wenn er so weitermacht sauf ich das versprochene Bier selber    hehehe 
Flo, what's about your Ibis? ist es schon in Köln?

@Koko
nochmals Danke für deinen Einsatz
   

saludos
Lowrider


----------



## Altitude (5. September 2003)

aber:

diese imerialistische, Arbeiter unterdrückende Firma setzt sich bestimmt nicht für die homosexuelle Minderheit der USA als Zielgruppe ein - Ihr müsstet doch das Böse langsam kennen - das rosa hat nur einen Zweck - das Rosa Trikot beim letzten Giro zu vermarkten...


----------



## itz (5. September 2003)

... was Gilberto Simoni ist schwul ...  

... ich dachte beim Giro läuft das so ab wie bei den Singlespeed worlds ... wer das Tattoo nich will der gewinnt eben auch nicht   

Chris *derdernichtweisswarumderdruckernichdruckt*


----------



## Steinhummer (5. September 2003)

Was auch immer das CD-Schweinchen promoten soll - zum Tossen wärs genial:

"Willkommen zu einer neuen Folge voooon...PIGS...IN...SPAAAAACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *"Willkommen zu einer neuen Folge voooon...PIGS...IN...SPAAAAACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!" *



Schalten sie auch nächste Woche ein, wenn Captain Phaty sagt: "Haut das Teil zu Brei...!"

@Itz weil Windows den Treiber nicht findet!!!


----------



## lebaron (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



koko du weist nicht mal worum es geht, glaube mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Schalten sie auch nächste Woche ein, wenn Captain Phaty sagt: "Haut das Teil zu Brei...!"]
> ...


----------



## itz (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *@Itz weil Windows den Treiber nicht findet!!! *



Ja stimmt hast recht, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue sehe ich in auch nicht  ... ne tolle Hilfe bist du ... wohl nen Windoof Handbuch in' na Kur gelesen   

Chris


----------



## itz (5. September 2003)

... klapprad race gang ...


----------



## andy1 (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *... klapprad race gang ...  *



Neudeutsch : Faltrad !

Siehe ->  www.r-m.de


Mit Birdys (Faltrad) haben wir letztes Jahr mal nen Mannschaftstria mitgemacht... 10 Stück. Sah gut aus und sehr schnell wars obendrein.


----------



## ZeFlo (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ööööööööhmmmmm ja nee is klar ... *



... unbestätigten gerüchten zu folge soll sich rikman das teil bestellt haben.  ....


wie gesagt unbestätigt...  

yoursrumors
flo


----------



## itz (5. September 2003)

Wenn du auf 'nem Rad fährst ist das nun mal schnell  

Und natürlich kenn ich die Vögelchens ... nur so lange Rennräder nicht polizeilich verboten werden "muss" man sich so was doch nicht freiwillig antun ... genau so wenig wie man Räder ohne Schaltung fahren "muss", wenn's doch 27 Gänge gibt  

Chris


----------



## ZeFlo (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *@all, weshalb ist beim Miss Picky CD überhaupt ein Sattel drauf?
> 
> 
> ...



@lowrider

ibis kommt nicht, ich hatte an dem tag als ich es zum fakerking schicken wollte, mal wieder 'ne lieferung mit 'nem beschädigten radl bekommen - und mich spontan entschlossen MEIN bike mach ich selber kaputt - das muss nicht 'ne speeditör für mich übernehmen...

ciao
flo


----------



## go-dirt (5. September 2003)

> @lowrider
> ibis kommt nicht, ich hatte an dem tag als ich es zum fakerking schicken wollte, mal wieder 'ne lieferung mit 'nem beschädigten radl bekommen - und mich spontan entschlossen MEIN bike mach ich selber kaputt - das muss nicht 'ne speeditör für mich übernehmen...



genau aus diesem grund bringe ich meins lieber persönlich hin. was wäre das für ein alptraum, wenn ein rad auf solche art und weise ins nirvana geschickt würde.  

nilZ,
dermontagzukokofährt


----------



## ZeFlo (5. September 2003)

... gehe am 14.09. velozipedieren und denke an euch   

ciao
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *
> dermontagzukokofährt *



Kommt, meine kinderlein, kommt

Geballte Klassik auf 36qm in Bonn......und ein Kokopelli

Be scared!!!

@lowrider: Das mit dem wegsaufen würde ich mir überlegen...immerhin habe ich hier so nen pinkgrün-lilafarbenen Pfand...und den Kokopelliaufkleber kann ich auch ganz schnell von der Trägerfolie lösen
Das kleine hat übrigens ganz eng angekuschelt am Kokopelli geschlafen...es war ein bischen ängstlich, hast du es etwa die ganze Zeit im kalten,dunklen Keller eingesperrt gehabt?

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. September 2003)




----------



## Lowrider (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Kommt, meine kinderlein, kommt
> ...



  im kühlen dunklen Naturstein Weinkeller... da gehts dem Pfadfinder gut;-) da würde es dir auch gut gehen... neben Chateau Laffit, Chardonay, Rothschild und ein paar Kisten Unser Bier...


----------



## calamister (5. September 2003)

sag mal bast! wast du ne freundin oder was? 


und koko tu das kokomobil vom süssen brave weg!


----------



## bsg (5. September 2003)

@lowrider: was bist denn du für einer ? das arme tapfere brave zu franzosenweinen stecken ! das geht doch nicht. das ist keine artgerechte haltung


----------



## Kokopelli (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@lowrider: was bist denn du für einer ? das arme tapfere brave zu franzosenweinen stecken ! das geht doch nicht. das ist keine artgerechte haltung  *



So sind sie halt die Schweizer: Italienische Gruppe dran, neben französischen Weinen lagern....und dann zum deutschen Malle-Asi schicken

wäri indanäschenäl!

@calamister: Wer spricht?

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *So sind sie halt die Schweizer: Italienische Gruppe dran, neben französischen Weinen lagern....und dann zum deutschen Malle-Asi schicken
> *



Gelebte Europäische Gemeinschaft!


----------



## Marcus (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... unbestätigten gerüchten zu folge soll sich rikman das teil bestellt haben.  ....*



Ohhh, ein ganz dezenter Komiker! Wie sieht's aus, mal nen Monat Pause vom IBC machen? Sag Bescheid, sind drei Mausklicks fuer mich 

Ich steh nur auf schwarze und silberne Fahrraeder. Gilt natuelrich auch fuer Cannondale. Fakt! Frag den Papa...

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> Ich steh nur auf schwarze und silberne Fahrraeder. Gilt natuelrich auch fuer Cannondale. Fakt! Frag den Papa...
> *



Bei deinem Hang zu der Marke, macht die Farbwahl den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett - pink oder nicht gay bleibt es doch!


----------



## rob (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Bei deinem Hang zu der Marke, macht die Farbwahl den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett *


ihr hättet ihn auf der europike sehen sollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> ihr hättet ihn auf der europike sehen sollen!  *



Ja, das macht mir sowieso Angst!

Ihr erzählt von geilen Weibern und literweise Bier...und was wird fotografiert?So'n schwachtätowierter Hinterhofkantenklatscher


----------



## rob (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> und was wird fotografiert?So'n schwachtätowierter Hinterhofkantenklatscher*


ich denke mal rikman war einfach nicht mehr in der lage die kamera vernünftig zu halten. schliesslich hatten wir einen kasten bier für uns alleine und der musste alle werden bis der nachschub kam...


----------



## phatlizard (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> ich denke mal rikman war einfach nicht mehr in der lage die kamera vernünftig zu halten. schliesslich hatten wir einen kasten bier für uns alleine und der musste alle werden bis der nachschub kam... *



... und das ist gut so!


----------



## Kokopelli (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> * schliesslich hatten wir einen kasten bier für uns alleine und der musste alle werden bis der nachschub kam... *



Was er dann durch Umschmeissen desselbigen auch clever gelöst hat!

Ihr Schattenparker

Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (5. September 2003)

mein beitrag zu ifma classic bikes

joe


----------



## andy1 (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *mein beitrag zu ifma classic bikes
> 
> joe *



wäre das nicht phatys Part gewesen ? Oder hat er uns dieses Bild unterschlagen ?

(zu wellig und zuviele weisse Flecken zum einscannen?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> wäre das nicht phatys Part gewesen ? Oder hat er uns dieses Bild unterschlagen ?
> ...





Andy1, ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du schon einen Luftschutzbunker im Garten ausgehoben hast...


----------



## joe yeti (5. September 2003)




----------



## Kokopelli (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *luftschutzpunker*



Also manchmal weiss ich echt nicht, ob du das mit Absicht machst, oder ob du ein verkappter Basti II bist 

Gruß Koko


----------



## ZeFlo (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> ihr hättet ihn auf der europike sehen sollen!  *



... ebent  da bin ich nämlich in euer nähe gewesen am c'dale stand - den gesichtsausdruck von rikTHEman möchte ich nicht näher hier beschreiben  

aber sein bericht von eurer tour löscht meine erinnerung an die oirobaik vollkommen aus - ich schweige wie ein grab 

will dann allerdings 'ne handsignierte erstausgabe haben 

habeheutediebestetourenbeschreibungdiesesforumsgelesen
flo


----------



## andy1 (5. September 2003)

titanal billg...

obs noch reicht den für Köln aufzubauen ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3624608472&category=32508&rd=1


----------



## joe yeti (5. September 2003)

kommt doch nich von mir!!!!!!!!!

Andy1, ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du schon einen Luftschutzbunker im Garten ausgehoben hast...


----------



## whoa (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Ohhh, ein ganz dezenter Komiker! Wie sieht's aus, mal nen Monat Pause vom IBC machen? Sag Bescheid, sind drei Mausklicks fuer mich
> ...



@ floibex
wie kommt's das du rkm soviel geschmack zutraust.. 

p.s. dem "bike" fehlen schlicht und ergreifend neongrüne splatter und ein paar neongelbe rallyestreifen!


----------



## Beelzebub (5. September 2003)

steht grad im schmalreifenforum und kommt nächste woche zum großen E.......
da wollte ich es hat mal posten..............


----------



## Beelzebub (5. September 2003)

sch**** wein


----------



## phatlizard (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> (zu wellig und zuviele weisse Flecken zum einscannen?) *



Wenn ich auf das Bild je weisse Flecken zaubern sollte, lasse ich mich einschläfern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> @ floibex
> ...



... naja geschmack  splättär jaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
streifen, hmmm  grün/weiss kariert wäre ok.

obwohl, geschmackvoll war seinerzeit das bild mit der tanne und rikis ssp schon irgendwie 

aber nun wieder ernst, wie gewohnt von mir und mit nivoo ..

ein bisher unbekanntes kapitel der deutschen geschichte ...














> *orschinalzitat:* When the "Berlin Wall" came down it was found that East Berliners had been following the word of the RGMC and embraced the opportunity to express themselves with out fear of being sent to the gulag.



yoursbildungsbeauftrager
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (5. September 2003)

... basti 

gute naaacht, träum was süsses 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.




.
.
.
.
.
.





sandmännchen
flo


----------



## Beelzebub (5. September 2003)

real steel


----------



## DocSnyder (5. September 2003)

@floibex: die australische Anni Friesinger hatten wir aber schon mal.


----------



## DocSnyder (5. September 2003)

Dann mach ich heut eben mal das Sandmännchen:






Gute Nacht!


----------



## Kokopelli (5. September 2003)

Ich glaub, das Tier muß mal mehr trinken...dann schaut es auch entspannter

"Sie wünschen, Mylady?"


----------



## Marcus (6. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Was er dann durch Umschmeissen desselbigen auch clever gelöst hat!*




Du Spinner!

Den hat eine von den Standpussies umgeworfen, als sie mich gesehen hat. Kann man jetzt interpretieren wie man will ich fands jedenfalls lustig.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## andy1 (6. September 2003)

geiles Teil bei Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2751170616&category=30746&rd=1

Santana-MTB mit Campa, geht nicht billig weg:


----------



## DocSnyder (6. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hast dann wenigstens gentleman-like beim Aufräumen geholfen?
Auf dem Bild stehste ja ziemlich öd und blöd daneben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (6. September 2003)




----------



## Marcus (6. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Hast dann wenigstens gentleman-like beim Aufräumen geholfen?
> Auf dem Bild stehste ja ziemlich öd und blöd daneben.  *



Aja, ich war froh, dass ich ueberhaupt noch stehen konnte. Bloede Frage! 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## DerAlex (7. September 2003)

Das ist schon schmerzhaft für einen Curtlo-Besitzer:


----------



## DerAlex (7. September 2003)

Aua aus der Nähe:


----------



## cibi (7. September 2003)

Das hatte ein Herr "Shades"aber besser drauf...
Curtlo von Frank O. aus D.,sollte beim IFMA-Contest 
die Top 3 schaffen !


----------



## cibi (7. September 2003)

Hoffentlich muß der Koko jetzt nicht wieder ins Bad... 

Grüße aus Kölle

Kurt,
der nach 16 Jahren mal wieder Santana live gesehen hat
und vom Drummer Dennis Chambers völlig begeistert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (7. September 2003)

Kennt ihr bestimmt schon....


----------



## Marcus (7. September 2003)

Und die finde ich mal richtig geil! Frage mich bloss, warum da ein Chainstay-Protector drauf ist...


----------



## phatlizard (7. September 2003)

Endlich eine Frau, die zu mir passt ... !


----------



## Marcus (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Endlich eine Frau, die zu mir passt ... !
> *








now listening to: *Lagwagon - Bro Dependent*


----------



## joe yeti (7. September 2003)

deine neue freundin phaty?

nettes t-shirt!

joe


----------



## Kokopelli (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *deine neue freundin phaty? *



Jap!Hat er sich bei tshirthell.com bestellt.

Meine 1,70m große Blondine war leider vergriffen und kommt deshalb erst nächste Woche 

gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (7. September 2003)

dann bestell dir doch das angebot seither als ersatz!°!!!


----------



## phatlizard (7. September 2003)

Damit ihr nicht mit dem Arsch-Bild von Joe schlafen gehen müsst ... hier noch was richtig schönes zum Träumen

Maah Daah Hey Trail North Dakota


----------



## joe yeti (7. September 2003)

ok noch mal ne katze!

gute nacht lizard!


----------



## Hellspawn (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Und die finde ich mal richtig geil! Frage mich bloss, warum da ein Chainstay-Protector drauf ist...  *



und vor allem: warum hat da nicht jemand das Schaltauge vorm Lackieren abgeflext...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *noch ein kleines Betthupferl, suchts euch aus *



Andy ich frag mich, warum Du immer wieder mit schöner regelmässigkeit Bilder postest, die dann doch wieder gelöscht werden müssen ... !

Rote Karte und ohne Nachtisch ins Bettchen!!!


----------



## cibi (8. September 2003)

Träumt was schönes...


----------



## andy1 (8. September 2003)

ok, träumt schön... aber es gibt nicht nur schöne Träume:


----------



## andy1 (8. September 2003)

und noch ein Betthupferl für die Singles


----------



## andy1 (8. September 2003)

und noch ein Betthupferl für die Singles...


----------



## phatlizard (8. September 2003)

Heute Nacht wurde die Schallmauer von 250.000 hits durchbrochen! Früher - als Basti sich noch für Bikes interessiert hat - wurde sowas gefeiert ...

Es gibt ein paar neue Wallpaper bei Singletrack UK


----------



## nimmersatt (8. September 2003)

für den Fertigmacher...

wenn der Sitzwinkel zu steil ist - dann helfen wir uns elegant mit dieser Stütze


----------



## olli (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Das ist schon schmerzhaft für einen Curtlo-Besitzer: *



Was gibt es gegen mein Curtlo zu sagen?
Der Lack ist geil, typisch Shades.
Ich hätte zwar auch ein einfarbig lilanes bekommen können, aber das wäre doppelt so teuer gewesen und sieht recht langweilig aus!
Wenn mir der Rahmen nicht zu groß wäre, würde ich ihn nicht versteigern bzw. verkaufen....

Und weil es so schön ist:


----------



## itz (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellspawn _
> *
> 
> und vor allem: warum hat da nicht jemand das Schaltauge vorm Lackieren abgeflext... *



Vollundganzzustimm  

Chris

P.S: Ritchey Abfallende zuverkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *
> 
> Was gibt es gegen mein Curtlo zu sagen?
> ...



Alles Geschmacksache - sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife ...
Aber dafür ist der Fertigmacher ja schliesslich da! 

Curtlo in Schneeweiß ... ein Traum!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (8. September 2003)

......... für die viertel millionen....

@phaty naja komm sooo schlimm ist's um mich ja nicht bestellt

@joe die katze rockt, lebt die noch?


@itz ich kauf dir den ritchey ausfaller ab, aber nur wenner noch orischinaahl is

@den rest weiter machen, basti will return


----------



## Kokopelli (8. September 2003)

Lauter kokopellis auf der Messe


----------



## Kokopelli (8. September 2003)

#2


----------



## Kokopelli (8. September 2003)

das Sovereign hat sich gewehrt, deshalb verschwommen


----------



## ibislover (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Lauter kokopellis auf der Messe *




@koko
hätte ich gewusst für was du den aufkleber mißbrauchst, hätte ich ihn dir nicht verhöckert!  


gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (8. September 2003)

Dir ist schon klar, daß Du für diese Gotteslästerung eine auf die Fresse kriegst!!!

JEHOVA JEHOVA!!!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Dir ist schon klar, daß Du für diese Gotteslästerung eine auf die Fresse kriegst!!!
> 
> JEHOVA JEHOVA!!!
> ...



Au ja, ne Steinigung...

Ich bring ne Tüte fränkischen Kiesel mit...


----------



## bsg (8. September 2003)

@alti: ich nehme 2 grosse flache und 3 pfund von den kleinen spitzen kieselsteinen ...

ist weibsvolk anwesend ?


----------



## Lowrider (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@alti: ich nehme 2 grosse flache und 3 pfund von den kleinen spitzen kieselsteinen ...
> 
> ist weibsvolk anwesend ?
> ...



ich bring nen Jurassischen Hinkelstein mit


----------



## whoa (8. September 2003)

@ olli
du weißt doch.. nicht jeder hier hat so'nen erlesenen geschmack wie wir zwei.. 

@ all
seid froh dass die bikes von koko "nur" geschändet wurden.. /me wär mit den dingern glatt durchgebrannt.. 
bei der steinigung bin ich aber trotzdem am start..


----------



## joe yeti (8. September 2003)

leute ihr müsst das positiv sehen, der koko wird anwalt!

normalerweise fahren solche meschen cd!

also eigendlich ist koko ganz normal!


und koko mach die aufkleber von den räder das ist plasvemini (oder wie das heist!)


----------



## phatlizard (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *... der koko wird anwalt!
> *



Das gibt Ärger ...


----------



## phatlizard (8. September 2003)




----------



## joe yeti (8. September 2003)

jajjjajajajja er wird jurist!! und dann bundespräsi!

ökökö


----------



## rasaldul (8. September 2003)

> Lauter kokopellis auf der Messe





> #2



@koko
du weisst aber schon das ich dir für diese beiden fotos ALLE gliedmassen abtrennen werde und dann den rest deines körpers über die komplette ifma schleife - und das von 09.00 bis 18.00uhr!

p.s.: und german wird dir evtl. auch noch wohin treten.

yours,
batman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (8. September 2003)

tja der koko war heut gar nicht mehr zu bändigen jedenfalls sind alle radeln wohlbehalten in kölle und sind fest weggeschlossen worden.sogar nen extra wachmann haben die dafür.

mit stolz kann ich behaupten,das nach einer genauesten überprüfung der kokoischen zimmerplanze benjamin,sich das grünzeugs bester gesundheit erfreut und wirklich nur auf seinen bildern so sch**** rüberkommt.

@koko: danke nomma für die doppelt und dreifache bonnerstadtrundfahrt und möchte ich besonders erwähnen diese exquisite wegbeschreibung zu deinem heim

gruß beelze


----------



## Kokopelli (8. September 2003)

Na, hab ich doch gern gemacht

@rasaldul: Wer meine Gliedmaßen abreißt oder beschädigt, oder sich abgerissene oder beschädigte besorgt und über die IFMA schleift, wird mit Kokopelli-Aufklebern auf der Messe bestraft

@Joe: Na, da hast du aber grad nochmal die Kurve gekriegt, olles Ortographiewunder.

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (8. September 2003)

auch wenn ihr mich dafür evtl. lünchen werdet...

an alle die zur ifma fahren....

kann denn einer von euch so nett sein und mir mal ein paar GUTE bilder und detailfotos vom GT DHI Downhiller machen?, speziell dämpferaufnahmen und steuerkopf....ach einfach alles mal in vernünftiger quali abknipsen - da wäre ich dann fast wunschlos glücklich und danke schon mal im vorraus....

ach ja und wenn mir die bilder danna auch noch einer permail schicken würde.....

und bevor fragen aufkommen, JA GT haben einen stand auf der ifma....


DANKE und CHEERS

basti
*der langsam wieder bock auf biken bekommt*


----------



## Kokopelli (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> * ein paar GUTE bilder und detailfotos vom GT DHI Downhiller machen *



NEIN!

Ich kann dir aber gerne ein paar GUTE Detailfoftos von den Classic-Bikes machen...und vom Fertigmacher auf Tour...und von den leeren Bierflaschen...und vom Ausschnitt der Marzochi-Girls



> *der langsam wieder bock auf biken bekommt *


So ist brav!Auch rosarote Brillen werden irgendwann durchsichtig!

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> So ist brav!Auch rosarote Brillen werden irgendwann durchsichtig!
> 
> Gruß Koko *



och naja durchsichtig is die net... aber ich MUSS ma wieder fahren... nachdem es mich am  WE fast entschärft hat auf ner total popeligen strecke

und die bilder könntest ja wenn's ein lieber koko bist trotzdem machen

sonst noch wer? der welche machen würde?


----------



## Marcus (8. September 2003)

DDD strikes back! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t76632.html

Gruesse, Marcus





now listening to: *Dropkick Murphys - Devil's Brigade*


----------



## phatlizard (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *DDD strikes back!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t76632.html
> ...



Du sollst doch nicht immer so ein Zeug hier verbreiten - Du weisst doch, daß das immer Ärger gibt ... !

Danke schön!


----------



## Marcus (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Du sollst doch nicht immer so ein Zeug hier verbreiten - Du weisst doch, daß das immer Ärger gibt ... ! *



Aber, das habe ich doch schon immer so gemacht!

Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *The Pub With No Beer*


Uebrigens, ESK hat morgen 2. Geburtstag!!!


----------



## phatlizard (8. September 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (8. September 2003)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhh....
gar nicht gut!  

aber es müsste "made in  Czech Republic" heißen!  


gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhh....
> gar nicht gut!
> 
> ...



Egal irgendwo südlich von Frankfurt eben ...


----------



## ibislover (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Egal irgendwo südlich von Frankfurt eben ... *



  stimmt auch wieder.


gruß,
phil


----------



## joe yeti (8. September 2003)

mach mal bilder von den mz - girls


----------



## Kokopelli (8. September 2003)

War ja wieder klar


----------



## joe yeti (8. September 2003)

hast du doch gewartet!

   

koko ike mag dich do sssssssssssssssssssssssoooooooooooooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *mach mal bilder von den mz - girls   *



Gehen Dir schon wieder die Wichsvorlagen aus??? Ich glaube der MZ-Stand wird von mir schon mal grundsätzlich gemieden - weil sonst jeder hingeht! Aber ich will unbedingt zu so einem Kantenklatscher-Magazin ...

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (8. September 2003)

so was mach ich nienienie


----------



## rob (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Aber ich will unbedingt zu so einem Kantenklatscher-Magazin ...
> *



einer von den zwei oder drei einzigen festangestellten redakteuren des deutschen kk-magazins war, als wir ihn in fridrichsahfen sprachen hellauf begeistert vom esk. sypathischer typ.

@rikman: geiles teil!

nacht


----------



## phatlizard (9. September 2003)

Wer hat eigentlich das Märchen aufgebracht, daß Italiener einen guten Geschmack haben?


----------



## phattyred (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wer hat eigentlich das Märchen aufgebracht, daß Italiener einen guten Geschmack haben?
> *



Die Italiener vermutlich!


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (9. September 2003)

hat das jemals einer gesagt? ich war immer und bleibe beim gegenteil! da gibt es unzählige beweise für den schlechten geschmack: Ferrari, Pininfarino, Lanca, Fiat  
beim essen sieht das ja wieder anders aus...


----------



## roesli (9. September 2003)

...schon immer mal einen Gepäckträger auf sein Rad wollte...... 
 

Wer rausfindet, was für ein Bike es ist, hat was gut


----------



## phatlizard (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo Hüpf _
> *hat das jemals einer gesagt? ich war immer und bleibe beim gegenteil! da gibt es unzählige beweise für den schlechten geschmack: Ferrari, Pininfarino, Lanca, Fiat
> beim essen sieht das ja wieder anders aus... *



Klar Pizza und Pasta von den Chinesen abgeschaut ...


----------



## Cycleshark (9. September 2003)

hoi urs

...der style entlarft den benutzer als trek fahrer..?


----------



## roesli (9. September 2003)

...falsch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (9. September 2003)

COLADOSE!!!


----------



## phattyred (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *Wer rausfindet, was für ein Bike es ist, hat was gut  *



da kanns ja nur noch eine antwort geben:

*CANNONDALE*  





mist zu spät!!


----------



## ibislover (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *...falsch....  *



cannondale! 

gruß,
phil


----------



## andy1 (9. September 2003)

manchmal möchte man einfach mal nur Sattel sein...


----------



## raymund (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *...schon immer mal einen Gepäckträger auf sein Rad wollte......
> 
> 
> Wer rausfindet, was für ein Bike es ist, hat was gut  *



Also ich kann auf der Schwinge einen Cannondale-Schriftzug und die US-Flagge erkennen, also gar nicht so schwer.

Was ich mich aber frage, hat der Architekt (den Beruf Konstrukteur möchte ich mit sowas nicht in Verbindung bringen) von dem Gestell zuviel Fischer-Technik gespielt?

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## roesli (9. September 2003)

..brav Kinderchen - wusst ich doch, dass auf Euch verlass ist  

Und wer noch's Modell rauskriegt, dem winkt was aus meiner Stickersammlung 













Nich raten - man kann's erkennen!


----------



## phatlizard (9. September 2003)

Nach dem Popöchen ist es schwer noch was schöneres zu posten ...


----------



## ibislover (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *
> Und wer noch's Modell rauskriegt, dem winkt was aus meiner Stickersammlung
> *



*RAVEN* 


gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (9. September 2003)

Es ist erschreckend, wie ihr Euch alle  mit dem Zeug auskennt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Es ist erschreckend, wie ihr Euch alle  mit dem Zeug auskennt ... *




man muß seine feinde besser kennen wie seine freunde! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## roesli (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> 
> RAVEN
> ...



Gratuliere  

Du hast Post in deiner Mehlbox


----------



## DocSnyder (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Es ist erschreckend, wie ihr Euch alle  mit dem Zeug auskennt ... *



Achtung Kalauer:
hatte das Raven nicht ein Echsoskeleton?


----------



## andy1 (10. September 2003)

heftig, was für hartgesottene Biker :

http://www.krass.ch/pages/popup/nackt.htm


----------



## phattyred (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> man muß seine feinde besser kennen wie seine freunde!
> *



sun tsu? 

...oder cornflakesschachtel?


----------



## ibislover (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> sun tsu?
> ...



irgendein feldherr, könig, general oder sowas in der richtung!   


gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (10. September 2003)

wer kann die zum Bike-Kult.-Contest einladen ?

Wir brauchen da auch ein paar Frauen...
Fahrerfrauen gehen zur Not auch....


----------



## phatlizard (10. September 2003)




----------



## ibislover (10. September 2003)

as seen on ebay.













cheers,
phil


----------



## Marcus (10. September 2003)

FERTIGMACHEN! JETZT!






(Bike vom Lowflyer hier aus dem DDD)

Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *Mother's Pride - Stone Coffin*


----------



## rob (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *FERTIGMACHEN! JETZT!*



ist die scheunentreppe aus buchen- oder aus eichenholz? eiche wäre nämlich besser, weil... ach egal!


rob


----------



## phatlizard (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *FERTIGMACHEN! JETZT!
> 
> (Bike vom Lowflyer hier aus dem DDD)
> *



Das erste 5D-Bike mit echtem S.T.Y.L.E.!


----------



## Eisenfahrer (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *FERTIGMACHEN! JETZT!
> 
> 
> ...


*

Billisch-bike mit Maguras? Das sieht ja aus wie hier in bad bad Urach  
ultra extreme sloping geometry.
Und Stahlkurbeln!
Da gibt's aber auch gar nix auszusetzen!
Damit würde ich mich sofort jeden Bordstein runter trauen.

reiner*


----------



## Bullet (11. September 2003)

AAALLTER !!! ist das n SPRINT ??

ich finde, daß alles in ordnung. Die Geometrie, Farbe, Optik, das STICHT ins Auge und gehört ab Heute zu den schönsten Bikes, die ich jemals gesehen habe..... Es fällt mir wirklich sehr schwer nicht über diese schissmühle abzulästern, da ich noch keinen Kaffee hatte. Ich glaube ich geh erstmal Kotzen....

PS: Die Kurbel sieht aus wie Plastik !!!

Ach ja ! - ich war am Wochende in "Dorn- Holzhausen" (nähe Koblenz) bei einem CC rennen. Und nun die Frage : WAS ZUR HÖLLE haben papageifarbene Rennradfahrer mit meterlangen Satelstützen auf nem ziemlich steilen gefälle verloren, da sie dauernd abstiegen um irgendetwas im Dreck zu suchen? Was haben die wohl gesucht ? Schnellspanner oder gelächter ? ich habe mich jedenfalls Köstlich amüsiert


 Mfg Matthes


----------



## Steinhummer (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *FERTIGMACHEN! JETZT!
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, Keller mit gestampftem Lehmboden - interessante Hütte! Nur der Damen-Stahlschrott verschandelt das Ambiente etwas...

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> *AAALLTER !!! ist das n SPRINT ??
> Es fällt mir wirklich sehr schwer nicht über diese schissmühle abzulästern, da ich noch keinen Kaffee hatte. Ich glaube ich geh erstmal Kotzen....
> Die Kurbel sieht aus wie Plastik !!!
> ...



Der Teil mit dem Rennradfahrer leuchtet mir ein - aber ich versteh diese Jungs einfach nicht ... ich meine die einzelnen Worte versteh ich schon aber was ist EIN Spirit? Haben die da Geister beim 3d-lern ...

Hat P.I.S.A. doch Recht?

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (11. September 2003)

wollen wir es nicht schlechter machen als es ist!

voll konkret 36loch vorderrad
ultraperfektem zugverlegung
fett krasser rockring
ausgebuffte vorbaukonstruktion
geile 180er scheibe hinten
stimmige dirtjumpreifen
voll die gute geometrie ey
fettes downhillsattelsofa
mit tacho


----------



## andy1 (11. September 2003)

netter Mensch ?


----------



## andy1 (11. September 2003)

es gibt schlimmere


----------



## Marcus (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *wollen wir es nicht schlechter machen als es ist!
> *



...geschraubte Gabelkrone? 
...vorn 26", hinten 24"?
...only Steel is real?
...in drei Stufen waehrend der Fahrt verstellbare Kettenfuehrung vorn

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## itz (11. September 2003)

Was ihr nun wieder habt an dem Fahrrädle:
... is doch guhl, denn laut Beschreibeung (http://bambino.cacacazzo.bei.t-online.de/bikemauht2.htm) ist's ein Singlespeeder (keine Shifter! Jaaaaa  ) und Singlspeeden ist Inn und macht ja bekanntlich ausserordentlich schön. Deswegen von mir für diesen D'raum in helllila  


Chris


----------



## Marcus (11. September 2003)

Forum: http://mitglied.lycos.de/lowflyer83/thwb/index.php

Einfach mal alle Posts durchlesen, soviele gibt's da ja nicht... 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## itz (11. September 2003)

Hin'nefallen  






.... wohl beim Breakdance Ende der Achtziger?!


----------



## phatlizard (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Hin'nefallen
> 
> [.... wohl beim Breakdance Ende der Achtziger?! *



Gibt es eigentlich wirklich Menschen, die in solchen Hosen RAD fahren?


----------



## peppaman (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Hin'nefallen
> 
> .... wohl beim Breakdance Ende der Achtziger?! *




ist das der neue jesus-s.t.y.l.e. ???


jetzt aber schnell in´n laden...
tschöö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (11. September 2003)

gruß,
phil


----------



## Kokopelli (11. September 2003)

Fragt sich nur, wie echt die ist. Das ist doch der, der die Papperl verkloppt, oder?

gruß Koko


----------



## ibislover (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Fragt sich nur, wie echt die ist. Das ist doch der, der die Papperl verkloppt, oder?
> 
> gruß Koko *



ja, ist er.
die farben sind das türkis, gelb und royalblue, also ziemlich original.


gruß,
phil


----------



## lebaron (11. September 2003)

für alle pappnasen die schon kange nicht mehr auf der heimatseite waren wird es mal wieder zeit


www.gbbc.de

oder am besten gleich zur pornoecke
http://www.gbbc.de/de/xxx.htm


----------



## phatlizard (11. September 2003)

Hallo Jule ...


----------



## Kokopelli (11. September 2003)

Naaaa...was kann das denn sein???






P.S. : Verlinktem Bild folgen ist für Warmduscher!

gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (11. September 2003)

sind flammen eigentlich langsam mal uncool.?!.....biiiittte


----------



## zurkoe (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Dann mach ich heut eben mal das Sandmännchen:
> 
> 
> ...



Sachma...
Das ist jetzt aber nicht Bild 1 von ´nem "XXX Animalfarm"-Heft?!
....schauder....


----------



## Litespeed (11. September 2003)

Flammen werden niemals uncool, Peppa !


----------



## rob (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *Flammen werden niemals uncool, Peppa ! *


...aber die kettenlinie die der fährt!



rob, frischgebackenerWvdVGCgewinner


----------



## whoa (12. September 2003)

das siegerbike!

und nun dürft ihr robs mailbox mit gratulationsschreiben zu bomben..


----------



## Litespeed (12. September 2003)

Oooch...


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *Flammen werden niemals uncool, Peppa ! *



Doch ...


----------



## itz (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Hallo Jule ...
> 
> 
> ...



Wer muss'n jetzt Grüße ausrichten, Basti oder ich?! 

Glückwunsch Rob Du austrainierte Saufnase  

Cheers Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (12. September 2003)

Morgen Mädels!

Die Auflösung






Auch sehr nett 






Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> Wer muss'n jetzt Grüße ausrichten, Basti oder ich?!
> *



Bastis Zuckerschnäutzchen hat heimlich mitgelesen - die will mal gucken, was ihr Hengst so treibt ... ! 
Schlauer Zug eigentlich ...!

Ah ja nochwas braucht jemand eine Bullseye in purple?



> do you think anyone over there would be interested in
> a very good condition purple 32 hole Bullseye front
> hub, comes with instructions and a couple of silver
> bullseye stickers?



Aus England PM an mich, ich leite es dann weiter!

phaty

P.S.: itz Gruss an JULCHEN! 

Julchen = itz
Jule = Basti
Dann kommt auch niemand durcheinander!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> rob, frischgebackenerWvdVGCgewinner *



uck it uckers!


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2003)

@meinendarmstadtrücktransporterROB 

 glückwunsch alter fitf*kcer

@koko

das flammen CD hatte ich schon mal -  SETZEN SECHS


@all

weitermachen


----------



## Kokopelli (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> [[email protected]
> 
> das flammen CD hatte ich schon mal -  SETZEN SECHS
> [/B]



Im Ernst?

Und das hier?


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2003)

das nicht aber das mit dem zitieren üben wir auch nochmal


----------



## Kokopelli (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *das nicht aber das mit dem zitieren üben wir auch nochmal *








Basti, die Hormonschübe bekommen dir nicht

Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ach koko.......

da weis ich jetzt ausnahmsweise mal nichts dazu zu schreiben


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> ach koko.......
> ...



Jule liest mit und schon ist Basti zahm - auch ein Rammbockposter geht den Weg alles Irdischen! 

Jetzt fällt mir noch ein, was wir beim GBBC einführen sollten ... eine Klasse für vom Markt genommene Ex-Singlespeeder


----------



## Bullet (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> ich meine die einzelnen Worte versteh ich schon aber was ist EIN Spirit?
> ...



 SPRINT ?lol  steht aufm Rahmen.... is wohl kein Eyecatcher !!


----------



## Bullet (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Morgen Mädels!
> 
> Die Auflösung
> ...




WWWWWWWWWWÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGG - habt ihr den Verstand verloren ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (12. September 2003)

stand bei den neuvorstellungen ! :


----------



## roesli (12. September 2003)

...Kinderchen - hat hier irgendeiner mit den Sternchens gespielt? 

- oder hat das Forum einen neu gewonnenen Fan, der alles sooooooootollllll findet oder was?


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> *
> 
> 
> WWWWWWWWWWÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGG - habt ihr den Verstand verloren ?????? *



Also bitte, Du wirst doch nicht etwa was gegen Cannondale Bikes haben? 
Wo wären wir denn ohne die Innovationskraft der Mannen aus Connecticut!


----------



## Altitude (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Also bitte, Du wirst doch nicht etwa was gegen Cannondale Bikes haben?
> *



nix des wirkt!!!


----------



## itz (12. September 2003)

Hehe Koko was geht denn?! Hast Du eine neue C'dale Fansite entdeckt  

Man, man man können C'dales Scheize aussehen *würgsmilie*

Na ja wenigstens das S-bike reisst es raus (gibet da Bildkens auch in gut von?!)  

@Urs: Ja mit den Bewertungen da is was dran, allerdings hat er den Fertignacher vergessen  


Chris


----------



## roesli (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *@Urs: Ja mit den Bewertungen da is was dran, allerdings hat er den Fertignacher vergessen
> Chris *



..Kann man den Mann mit einem Kalkoff-Bike strafen?

...Fertichmacha hat wohl schon zu viele Bewertungen, die im Durchschnitt eine 4 ergeben.. - da reicht dem seine Bewertungswut nicht mit.....

- Hallo Ordnungsdienst - kann man da was dagegen tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (12. September 2003)

Das mit dem Fertigmacher hab ich mir schon jedenkt  .... tztztz so was nicht gut zu finden ist quasi nicht gut ...

Uuuhhh aber die Kalkoffsche Bestrafung wäre fast schon zu viel der Bestrafung ... wie gesagt : fast  

Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (12. September 2003)

www.airglowpainting.com

Die scheinen für Geld alles zu machen

Da kommt auch dieses schöne Teil her...sieht von vorne fast wie ein Fat aus,gell Itz?






Die Sternschewut ist echt hart....sogar ich hab 5 bekommen

Rufe hiermit jeden vernünftigen Fertigmacher dazu auf, meinen Thread 'herunterzubewerten'.

gruß Koko


----------



## itz (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *www.airglowpainting.com
> 
> Die scheinen für Geld alles zu machen
> ...



Bin ja eh der Meinung, die beiden Marken sind ein und das selbe  

Chris, der sich jetzt aber so was von schnell wegmacht *Deckung*


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2003)

Langsam gehen mir die Helden aus!
Johnny Cash ist heute Nacht in Nashville gestorben!

Rest in peace old man!






BBC News


----------



## lebaron (12. September 2003)

R.I.P.


diese nachricht musste ich auch grade höre/lesen -  echt traurig, aber so ist es ja immer die besten gehen viel zu früh, na wenigstens ist er in guter gesellschaft: frank, dean, elvis, jim, kurt, john, barry ....

schade bald gibt es gar keinen mehr....


----------



## Steinhummer (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Langsam gehen mir die Helden aus!
> Johnny Cash ist heute Nacht in Nashville gestorben!
> 
> Rest in peace old man! *



Wollt's auch grad vermelden... 

Steinhummer (echt betrübt)

gerade hörend (passend zu Phatys Bild): J. Cash - Live at St. Quentin


----------



## rob (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *uck it uckers! *



ha! ich hab nur am schnellsten gesoffen und die negerküsse gegessen. nix fit*****er ider *hitshifter  außerdem war auch taktik gefragt, dazu aber mehr in den kommenden berichten...


----------



## sterniwaf (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ist doch geil, besser als diese pseudo-modernen!


----------



## ibislover (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Fragt sich nur, wie echt die ist. Das ist doch der, der die Papperl verkloppt, oder?
> 
> gruß Koko *




hier mal in voller größe.


gruß,
phil


----------



## sterniwaf (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> *
> 
> 
> WWWWWWWWWWÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGG - habt ihr den Verstand verloren ?????? *


Bor ei, da tun dir die Äuglein weh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sterniwaf (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tut mir leid, also mir gefällt`s! Vielleicht weil ich selber son`bunten Vogel habe!


----------



## sterniwaf (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Im Ernst?
> ...


Nee,Leute also nee! Ätzend! Wie kann man mit so was rum Fahrn?


----------



## sterniwaf (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *das siegerbike!
> 
> und nun dürft ihr robs mailbox mit gratulationsschreiben zu bomben..  *


Also, am schärfsten finde ich diese gefederten Sattelstützen! Huch,ich bin Warmduscher!


----------



## peppaman (12. September 2003)

arc...

nee nimm wieder das kleine bild.....da kann man die hörner nicht sehen




cd-paint:

sag ich doch, die flammen-inflation törnt nur noch .... an 

gruß
peppa


----------



## ibislover (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sterniwaf _
> *
> Tut mir leid, also mir gefällt`s! Vielleicht weil ich selber son`bunten Vogel habe! *



wenn man die gabel noch ändern würde, könnte man es echt lassen.
außer die hörnchen...  


cheers,
phil


----------



## seig25 (12. September 2003)

Guckst du hier..
.. das war mein allererstes MTB.

Ich bekam es leihweise von einem Freund. Es war ein echt schwerer Brocken. Aber ich fuhr es gern. Ich kann nichteinmal mehr sagen, welcher Rahmen es war.  Denke aber er war Stahl und es waren "uvex"-Aufkleber drauf... selfmade?
Die XT-Ausstattung (gabs das schon?) war auf jeden Fall brauchbar und aufgrund des geilen neongelben Sattels brauchte ich damals keine zusätzliche Beleuchtung...
Damals soll heißen, - vor sicherlich 10 Jahren od. mehr.
Mittlerweile habe ich das Bike wieder zurückgegeben, und der Kumpel hat es irgendwo in Kroation im/am Meer verrosten lassen. Schade....


----------



## seig25 (12. September 2003)

zweite Ansicht...


----------



## CarstenB (12. September 2003)

http://runesbike.com/

nette bilder von so einem fat aber bei der summer parade waere ich wohl gerne dabei gewesen rost: 

gruss, Carsten


----------



## whoa (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CarstenB _
> *http://runesbike.com/
> *



echt sweet.. bisher kannte ich das 96er nur in milka-lila..

man beachte das zitat unter der headline.. 


ericrulez! 
whoa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (12. September 2003)

ist selber schuld, aber wird da jetzt die neue marke der sokokoko?


----------



## itz (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von seig25 _
> *Guckst du hier..
> .. das war mein allererstes MTB.
> 
> ...




Ja wie krass, da besteht anscheinend eine wirklich enge Bindung zwischen Rahmen und Bild, das sieht nämlich auch wie verrostet aus  

Cheers Chris

P.S: Als Tip für die Nachtlektüre : http://www.downhillschrott.com

Mit Anleitung zum DH Boliden selber braten und Corratec's mit MX Reifen


----------



## itz (12. September 2003)

http://www.downhillschrott.com II  ...

.. und warum Spinergys doch nich so schlecht sind


----------



## Altitude (12. September 2003)

dieses Ausfallende????


----------



## phatlizard (12. September 2003)




----------



## Horst Link (12. September 2003)

Die Teile sind von Stay Tuff, oder? Wooo gibts die zu koofen? Laut Suchfunktion gibts keinen Vertrieb. Hat jemand ne Website? Oder muss sowas auch wieder nachgebastelt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (12. September 2003)

ausfallenden gehören zu dem süssen klein road-ti-serotta!


----------



## ZeFlo (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *dieses Ausfallende????  *



.. du beschämst uns. selbst wenn du das teenyradl nicht schon gepostest hättest - solches zeuch mach nur einer  BEN S.   

was hat der für 'nen oberrohr??
tz, nicht der ben  

ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (12. September 2003)

... empfindliche auge :d 

ausserdem hätte so was auch nach köln jehört :






ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (12. September 2003)

.... sollte dafür wieder eingeführt werden 






wenn das master tom sieht bekommt er 'nen blutsturz und fährt ab sofort scott 

angewiedert
flo


----------



## DocSnyder (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... empfindliche auge :d
> 
> ausserdem hätte so was auch nach köln jehört :
> ...



AAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaahhhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Du weisst doch, dass ich algerisch auf schneeweisse Plastikgaragentore bin...!!!

Und dann noch eloxal-lila, eloxal-blau und und knallrot davor.
Kennst Du denn gar kein Erbarmen?


----------



## DocSnyder (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *.... sollte dafür wieder eingeführt werden
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (12. September 2003)

OK


----------



## Kokopelli (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BAM _
> *das die Früher Yetisn CD Abfallaluminium zusammen gebrutzelt haben.*







"Verstehst du's?"

"Nee, ich versteh's auch nicht"





"Na denn is ja gut!"





Gruß Koko


----------



## roesli (12. September 2003)

...sowas wird's schon ein wenig schwerer, Humor aufzubringen.....


----------



## ZeFlo (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *...sowas wird's schon ein wenig schwerer, Humor aufzubringen..... *



... och wieso, je länger ich es betrachte desto mehr gehalt bekommts  
so rosten wenigstens keine sitzrohre mehr durch...


böseböseböse
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *...sowas wird's schon ein wenig schwerer, Humor aufzubringen..... *



Immerhin mit Esge-Platte...


----------



## Kokopelli (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...den absoluten Wahnsinns-Style-Hammer entdeckt, kriegt von mir bei nächster Gelegenheit 'n Bier ausgegeben!
> *



Sach mal Whoa...jetzt anläßlich des nahenden GBBC-Großereignisses in Berlin darf ich dich an dein einzuhaltendes Versprechen von Seite 6 erinnern

Gruß Koko


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (13. September 2003)

Sorry, aber ein grosses schwarzes Loch hat das Bild gesaugt. Ich versuch das gleich nochmal.Sucks.


----------



## joe yeti (13. September 2003)

ich will ja jetzt nix aufwärmen, aber 

was hat yeti mit cd zu tun?

was?????


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (13. September 2003)

So!!!
Ich krieg die Seuche. OK. Jetzt erst mal IFMA, Montag neue Pic`s.


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (13. September 2003)

Das ist eindeutig Coladosenblech.


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (13. September 2003)

Programm Aluminium? Gibt`s das auch über Satelit?


----------



## phatlizard (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *Die Teile sind von Stay Tuff, oder? Wooo gibts die zu koofen? Laut Suchfunktion gibts keinen Vertrieb. Hat jemand ne Website? Oder muss sowas auch wieder nachgebastelt werden? *



Glaub es oder nicht, aber die "Your Bike Sucks" Protectoren sind von Bianchi USA - da isses! 

phaty


----------



## sterniwaf (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jaaaaa...., klasisch,geil! So was sieht auch noch in 20 Jahren gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BAM _
> *Das ist eindeutig Coladosenblech.  *



Auweia!

Gefährliches Thema

Und ich fühl mich heute morgen dazu berufen....EASTON hat für Yeti dieses ProGram Tubing schon gemacht, da wußte CD noch gar nicht, dass es auch Alu-Rohre gibt, die dünner sind als der Bauch einer russischen Mamuschka!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Marcus (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> als der Bauch einer russischen Mamuschka!
> *



Matrjoschka heisst das du Unglaeubiger!

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## whoa (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Sach mal Whoa...jetzt anläßlich des nahenden GBBC-Großereignisses in Berlin darf ich dich an dein einzuhaltendes Versprechen von Seite 6 erinnern
> ...




huhu koko..    
welche sorten schweben dir vor.. ich stell mal was zusammen.. 
und weil's spass macht..
huhu koko..    

alle guten dinge sind 3.. be scared!

iesk!
whoa


----------



## Kokopelli (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *welche sorten schweben dir vor.. ich stell mal was zusammen*



Alles was nicht aus Berlin oder Dummdorf kommt



> *alle guten dinge sind 3.. be scared! *



Na denn ist ja gut!

Gruß Koko*derbeimlesenentdeckthatdasservonphatyauchnocheinenpinfürdasshakiraarschfotokriegt*


----------



## phatlizard (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Punktefrei Verwarnung wegen Smilie-Missbrauch - das darf nur Koko die alte Schwuchtel!


----------



## Kokopelli (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Koko die alte Schwuchtel! *













Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. September 2003)




----------



## Horst Link (13. September 2003)

Nachdem ich mal nen Blick auf die Bianchi Seite geworfen habe hab ich mir gedacht: Machste mal lieber selber. 

Horst Industries proudly presents: Stay Horst

Hab gleich mal nen paar Custom Stay Horst's für einige Altbekannte zusammengeschustert. Besonders gelungen finde ich Rasadulles  
Bestellungen werden ab jetzt angenommen. Aber schön der Reihe nach


----------



## phatlizard (13. September 2003)

Tja dann geh mal in Produktion!

Ich bestell: Sofortkauf und Horstmaschine!


----------



## Kokopelli (13. September 2003)

Sehr sehr schön!!!

Aber was zum Henker soll "Weniger Gänge nach Bär" heissen???

Gruß Koko


----------



## ZeFlo (13. September 2003)

@ herr horscht 















schenial würde ich ma sachen. mindeststückzahl 

stayhorschtroxxx
flo


----------



## phatlizard (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Sehr sehr schön!!!
> 
> Aber was zum Henker soll "Weniger Gänge nach Bär" heissen???
> ...



Hätt' er das mal in Russisch geschrieben, wäre kein Fehler drin gewesen!


----------



## Kokopelli (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Hätt' er das mal in Russisch geschrieben, wäre kein Fehler drin gewesen! *





konnt' ich mir nicht verkneifen, nachdem mein Russisch heute bereits von einem Alt-Zoni verbessert wurde

Ach ja: Ich bestell: "Nein Basti, du darfst es nicht fahren"

Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (13. September 2003)

dürfen wir jetzt zu dir stay horst sagen?


----------



## phatlizard (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> * "Nein Basti, du darfst es nicht fahren"
> *


----------



## Horst Link (13. September 2003)

> Aber was zum Henker soll "Weniger Gänge nach Bär" heissen???



Kleines Wortspiel. Für unseren Alex. 
Transparente wasserfeste Folie ist vorrätig. Morgen wird gedruckt. Any Verbesserungen oder Vorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (13. September 2003)

was kostet eine folie?

und kannst auch joe yeti drauf machen ?


----------



## lebaron (13. September 2003)

@koko

selten so gelcht... ich nehm

'ich wäre gerne ein yeti'


----------



## Kokopelli (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *'ich wäre gerne ein yeti' *





Aber ich glaub kaum, dass ein Bonti so denkt


----------



## DocSnyder (13. September 2003)

Supär Idee!

Man könnte doch auch das Leiden der Kettenstrebe etwas in den Mittelpunkt stellen:

"Elevated chainstays NOW!"
"HELP! The chain wants to kill me."
"Just 15 years earlier - and I would have been an elevated chainstay" [ja, OK zu lang]


----------



## Horst Link (13. September 2003)

Sonderwünsche werden JustinTime berücksichtigt.


----------



## phatlizard (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *Sonderwünsche werden JustinTime berücksichtigt. *



 

BARBIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (13. September 2003)

Oder für ein Singlespeed:

"Mir ist langweilig!"


----------



## DocSnyder (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Oder für ein Singlespeed:
> 
> "Mir ist langweilig!" *





"Arbeitslos"


----------



## Kokopelli (13. September 2003)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

Fake****er!

Das ist für mich,gell? Bestellt!!!

Kannst du silberne Schrift auf weissem Grund machen???

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (13. September 2003)

mach mal nee vorlage!

joe loves mz - girls!! 

please


----------



## phatlizard (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *mach mal nee vorlage!
> 
> joe loves mz - girls!!
> ...



Oder doch lieber: "Maul-Mauser"?


----------



## DocSnyder (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *mach mal nee vorlage!
> 
> joe loves mz - girls!!
> ...



Die weibliche Belegschaft beier MZ in Zschopau?!  

Einen hab ich noch:
"fasten your seat bolts"


----------



## joe yeti (13. September 2003)

nönöönönönön


----------



## Horst Link (13. September 2003)

Äh ich komm gar nicht mehr hinterher. Die waren grad in Arbeit.


----------



## Horst Link (13. September 2003)

Auf viefachen Wunsch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (13. September 2003)

joe loves B is nice


----------



## DocSnyder (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *joe loves B is nice   *



Oder doch lieber "sponsored by Oma"?


----------



## Horst Link (13. September 2003)

Vorschlag meinerseits: falls ihr irgendwelche Teile von Klebrn haben wollt oder selber Vorschläge habt dann lasst es mich wissen. Werde die Teile dann umgehend drucken. Kostenpunkt 1,- pro Teil. 
Der gesamte Erlös (falls er 20000,- nicht übersteigt) geht auf mancycles Konto. Hoffe so einen Beitrag zur Erhaltung der ungeschützten Spezies 'Singlespeeder' leisten zu können.

PS: Kann die Teile nach Berlin mitbringen!


----------



## joe yeti (13. September 2003)

berlin is ok

mach mir drei mit joe yeti in black und 

2 joe loves barbie in pink!

joe


----------



## Kokopelli (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *
> Der gesamte Erlös (falls er 20000,- nicht übersteigt) geht auf mancycles Konto. Hoffe so einen Beitrag zur Erhaltung der ungeschützten Spezies 'Singlespeeder' leisten zu können.*





Super Idee!!!

Hast ja bereits ne Email von mir.

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (13. September 2003)

Horst:

"I push my bike" für mich ... farbe egal!

phaty


----------



## Horst Link (13. September 2003)

@ joe,koko und phaty: Bestellung ist in Arbeit. Bilder kommen morgen. Müsst nur noch sagen: transparanter Hintergrund (Rahmenfarbe kommt also durch - keine weiße Schrift/Farbe möglich) oder weißer Hintergrung (bessere weil leuchtende Farben und weiße Schrift möglich)?  

@phaty: Was bedeutet denn diese besch**** Ansage?


----------



## joe yeti (13. September 2003)

also weisser hintergrund

die mit joe yeti mit schwarzer schrift und die mit barbie in pink schrift

joe


----------



## sterniwaf (14. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube, mein Schwein pfeift? Wo hoppelt denn so einer rum?


----------



## phattyred (14. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sterniwaf _
> *
> Ich glaube, mein Schwein pfeift? Wo hoppelt denn so einer rum? *



im wald, wo sonst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (14. September 2003)

..Miss Schweiz 2003  - Gestern Abend gewählt 

Joe: - nein, ich geb Dir die Telefonnummer nicht!


----------



## roesli (14. September 2003)

sieht sie aus, wenn man einen bekannten Schweizer Grafiker über ihr Portrait fegen lässt: 

"Bianca, 24 
Kennt bei fast allen Songs im Radio die Texte auswendig und singt mit."


 

Ist ein Tip für alle Freunde des Miss-Verriss'
http://www.jerzovskaja.com/misswahl/shop.htm

im Vergleich zu:
www.missschweiz.ch


----------



## lebaron (14. September 2003)

Found on the Autobahn in Germany Yeti Kokopelli (FS) fallen off car. is it yours? email here




...s o zu lesen auf yetifan.com


KOKO was machst du nur immer .... du sollst doch besser auf dein zeug aufpassen.........


----------



## Kokopelli (14. September 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=73289&highlight=kokopelli

IDIOT!


----------



## joe yeti (14. September 2003)

wo sind die mz bilder ?


roesli, nummer her sofort!
joe


----------



## Kokopelli (14. September 2003)

Ich weiss, du meinst es witzig.

Ich weiss aber auch,dass es lächerlich wirkt!

Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (14. September 2003)

dann lassen wir das lieber!

   

und tüschüss!


----------



## phattyred (14. September 2003)

...und jetzt das:


----------



## DocSnyder (14. September 2003)

Koko, der Mann mit dem rheinischen FRO-Sinn. 

Aber es kommt noch schlimmer:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2753548717&category=30749
Rennrad Design Yeti (kein original Yeti Rahmen) Neuwertig wurde nur ca 10 Std. auf der Rolle gefahren war nie auf der Straße.

edit: Man beachte "Rechnung ist verhanden Mwst ausgewiesen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (14. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Koko, der Mann mit dem rheinischen FRO-Sinn. *



Das Rote da ist aber nicht meins.

Wenn so mein Garten aussähe, könnte ich mich auch mit dem roten Bomber anfreunden

Gruß Koko


----------



## DocSnyder (14. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Das Rote da ist aber nicht meins.*



Is klar, ich musste nur mal wieder einen meiner Kalauer loswerden.


----------



## andy1 (14. September 2003)

Ifma-Highlights


----------



## andy1 (15. September 2003)

modernste Singlespeedwaffen gingen bei der IFMA an den Start


----------



## andy1 (15. September 2003)

sehr schmaler Hinterbau....


----------



## whoa (15. September 2003)

..eine gefährliche kombi

p.s. det is eh klasse auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (15. September 2003)

.


----------



## sterniwaf (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *sehr schmaler Hinterbau.... *


Habe gehört, daß demnächst solche Bikes mit Hilfsmotor angeboten werden. Aber nur mit kleinem Nummernschild,glaube ich. Aber das Tuning-Potential ist bei diesen Ochsen ja groß!


----------



## itz (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *Der gesamte Erlös (falls er 20000,- nicht übersteigt) geht auf mancycles Konto. Hoffe so einen Beitrag zur Erhaltung der ungeschützten Spezies 'Singlespeeder' leisten zu können.
> *



Sehr sehr Klasse von dir Horscht  

... und natürlich will ich dann auch! 

Cheers Chris

P.SWhoa: ja wie zum Autobahntrauma-Bilder posten langt es noch ... aber deine Kontonummer konntest du mir nich mehr schicken .
Chris


----------



## DocSnyder (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *..eine gefährliche kombi
> 
> p.s. det is eh klasse auto  *



Sachma Koko, do you know the meaning of the word Sicherheitsabstand?


----------



## Altitude (15. September 2003)

1. die erste Reaktion des Großen als er Herrn O. aus K. erblickte...


----------



## Altitude (15. September 2003)

Sorry..


----------



## Altitude (15. September 2003)

vor dem Bike-Shooting


----------



## Altitude (15. September 2003)

Fertigmacher goes "Real world"


----------



## Altitude (15. September 2003)

Meisters...

Onkel Butch


----------



## Altitude (15. September 2003)

Rikman hat das neue Outcast in der "Limited Russian Edition" 

Is er net Süß der Kleine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (15. September 2003)

für helle Flecken auf den Reifen????


----------



## Altitude (15. September 2003)

warum kuckt der Herr o. denn so???


----------



## Altitude (15. September 2003)

die erste Generation der DuraACe, anno 1973


----------



## Kokopelli (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Sachma Koko, do you know the meaning of the word Sicherheitsabstand?  *



Ich schon, aber der Typ vor mir nicht. Der hat viel zu wenig Abstand nach hinten gehalten

Gruß Koko


----------



## Altitude (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *Vorschlag meinerseits: falls ihr irgendwelche Teile von Klebrn haben wollt oder selber Vorschläge habt dann lasst es mich wissen. Werde die Teile dann umgehend drucken. Kostenpunkt 1,- pro Teil.
> Der gesamte Erlös (falls er 20000,- nicht übersteigt) geht auf mancycles Konto. Hoffe so einen Beitrag zur Erhaltung der ungeschützten Spezies 'Singlespeeder' leisten zu können.
> 
> PS: Kann die Teile nach Berlin mitbringen! *



Find ich klasse!!!

Ich hätt gern :

"Dekadence or die!!!" in weißer Schrift auf Schwarz 5x


----------



## Lowrider (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *warum kuckt der Herr o. denn so??? *



der spricht gerade mit Scotty: "Beam mich rauf Scotty! hier ist was unglaubliches passiert, alle drei Bikes haben kein einziges NC-17 Teil dran"


----------



## DocSnyder (15. September 2003)

Muss man wirklich alles herstellen was technisch möglich ist?


----------



## Horst Link (15. September 2003)

Also ich fasse mal zusammen:

Bestellt haben koko, docsnyder, joe yeti, phaty, altitude, (cdeger?) und itz. Falls ihr die Teile vor dem Börlin Race haben wollt - sagt es mir. Adresse wäre dann von Vorteil. 

@itz: Was soll denn druff?

macht druck: horscht


----------



## digger (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sterniwaf _
> *
> Ich glaube, mein Schwein pfeift? Wo hoppelt denn so einer rum? *



wieso hat der punk denn einen krummlenker auf diesem subversiven rad, ganz zu schweigen von diesem traumhaften trikot!

STYLEPRIZE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (15. September 2003)

ohne den Polenbomber...


----------



## Altitude (15. September 2003)

ohne Auslöseverzögerung...


----------



## peppaman (15. September 2003)

so jungs, nu mal butter bei die fische!!


Butterbrot 

gruß 
peppa


----------



## Kokopelli (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *ohne Auslöseverzögerung...  *



SHOTGUN!

Das war doch das Bild, was du im Vorbeigehen aus der Hüfte geschossen hast, oder?

Das ist ja tatsächlich was geworden!

aber zu der silbernen Krakauer Presswurst muß ich ja nichts mehr sagen...Messe-Hostess kann ja so ein Schei.ssjob sein

Gruß Koko


----------



## rob (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *macht druck: horscht *


hast ne pm von mir.



geile bilder! ich laD mich tot. 
@whoa: hättest du das aus bierzelt nicht ein wenig aufhellen können? 


rob


----------



## polo (15. September 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,265664,00.html

ich dachte, das interessiert hier einige...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo Hüpf (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,265664,00.html
> 
> ich dachte, das interessiert hier einige... *



who cares


----------



## Altitude (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> SHOTGUN!
> ...



Tja, die perfekte Symbiose zwischen Mensch ung Maschine...oder anders ausgedrückt...die Digi ist Idiotensicher....


----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo Hüpf _
> *
> 
> who cares *



Och würd ich so nicht sagen ...


----------



## whoa (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Sachma Koko, do you know the meaning of the word Sicherheitsabstand?  *



wahrscheinlich nicht, aber windschatten kennt er..


----------



## whoa (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *Also ich fasse mal zusammen:
> 
> Bestellt haben koko, docsnyder, joe yeti, phaty, altitude, (cdeger?) und itz. Falls ihr die Teile vor dem Börlin Race haben wollt - sagt es mir. Adresse wäre dann von Vorteil.
> ...



sobald meine hirnwindungen wieder halbwegs funktionieren, sollte heut abend der fall sein.. schick ich 'ne anforderung


----------



## j.ö.r.g (15. September 2003)

... als Autos noch nicht nur 250 fahren durften

)


----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> wahrscheinlich nicht, aber windschatten kennt er..  *



Wie ich als Beifahrer im Wagen dahinter gestern schon feststellen musste: Koko fährt schnell aber hat null S.T.Y.L.E.!

Quasi der Evilrider unter den Autobahnterroristen ... ! Aber er ist ja noch jung ...


----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von j.ö.r.g _
> *... als Autos noch nicht nur 250 fahren durften
> 
> ) *



das warst aber nicht Du Jörg - da ist ja Schaumgummi um das Lenkrad gewickelt ...!


----------



## bsg (15. September 2003)

@jörg: audi rs2 ?


----------



## andy1 (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *ohne den Polenbomber... *




@Altitude:
will noch mehr silberne Maids sehen!
du hast doch noch mehr Fotos von der gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Muss man davon wirklich noch mehr sehen???


----------



## j.ö.r.g (15. September 2003)

Audi S2, aber mit ABT-Modifikation


----------



## bsg (15. September 2003)

@andy1: bitte gnade ... die frau finde ich irgendwie genauso unattraktiv wie das zugehörige bike ...

@jörg: nicht schlecht ... aber der verbrauch ...


----------



## Kokopelli (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wie ich als Beifahrer im Wagen dahinter gestern schon feststellen musste: Koko fährt schnell aber hat null S.T.Y.L.E.! *



Wer dich im Rückspiegel sieht, verliert seinen S.T.Y.L.E. ganz schnell

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@andy1: bitte gnade ... die frau finde ich irgendwie genauso unattraktiv wie das zugehörige bike ...
> *



... wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht!

phaty


----------



## nordstadt (15. September 2003)

....


----------



## nordstadt (15. September 2003)

Fand ich auch ganz nett... 

Ringlé halt


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Wer dich im Rückspiegel sieht, verliert seinen S.T.Y.L.E. ganz schnell
> ...




Koko, alte Socke - Eigentlich hätten wir Dich die ganze Zeit im Rückspiegel sehen müssen;
Aber leider hab´ich vergessen , die Handbremse zu lösen;
und dann noch Phaty im Auto  ...............

Gegen das Saarland - Kampfgeschwader ist kein Kraut gewachsen!


----------



## powermac (15. September 2003)

Hallo Jörg ist zwar OffTopic:

schönes Auto ::----))) hab sowas ähnliches: 200er 20V

bist du eigentlich auch User in nem Audiforum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2003)

... für Classic-Biker kann es nur einen geben ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (15. September 2003)

Nee prima, Dicker!

Das war aber nichts!

Mit der Karre kannst du im VW-Speed-Forum hausieren gehen!

T1 müssen original sein!!!






Gruß koko


----------



## andy2 (15. September 2003)

ne sie müssen viel mehr fenster haben
ja so müssen sie aussehn viel licht un unbezahlbar

ups was mach ich denn hier


----------



## Kokopelli (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *ups was mach ich denn hier *



Passivlesen, wie immer

Guckst du oben, hast du Fenster.

gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *ne sie müssen viel mehr fenster haben
> ja so müssen sie aussehn viel licht un unbezahlbar
> *



Andy ich dachte gerade *Du* würdest die Bikes lieber inkognito transportieren!!!

Lang lebe der Kastenwagen!

phaty


----------



## andy2 (15. September 2003)

ne eigentlich tue ich das nie dazu fehlt mir leider die zeit wollte aber die ifma bilder sehen und dazu muss man in die höhle des löwen, einfach schön so ein samba!


ad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (15. September 2003)

nö wieso hier in town kennt mich eh fast jeder ausserdem müsste er dann vorne zu und hinten offen sein damit ich inkognito bleibe, aber wie fährt man da? nach gehör. und so ein vw bus ist mit den fensterchen einfach ein traum, wenn transporter dann gleich pritsche.


----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> * wenn transporter dann gleich pritsche. *



Stimmt ...


----------



## Greasy Pete (15. September 2003)

was ne Farbe....


----------



## DocSnyder (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von powermac _
> *hab sowas ähnliches: 200er 20V*




Bitte aufhören, ich sabber schon die ganze Tastatur voll.


OTSnyder


----------



## ibislover (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *was ne Farbe.... *



hamerit rostschutz-grundierung!  


gruß,
phil


----------



## andy1 (15. September 2003)

@peter: Ist doch ne Art Geländeversion, oda ?


----------



## andy1 (15. September 2003)

da war viel Elektroschrott auf der Ifma....
wozu wenn man doch seine Gesundheit aufbessern kann durch richtiges Treten  

So ein Mist, echt, das einzig gute warenb die Vorführmädels 

Ansonstenm nimmt das sein Lauf wie früher:
Laufrad, Fahrrad, Hilfsmotor, Motorrad... sollen die sich doch gleich ne richtige Maschine holen 
 oder eben ein Liegerad als bessere Alternative ! tztz

Das einzig gute und innovative Elektroteil war das hier, wie vom andern Stern ! Und es bleibt tatsächlich immer senkrecht :


----------



## andy1 (15. September 2003)

Doppelpostings sind schlecht !


----------



## powermac (15. September 2003)

hier noch ein Foto damit der Sabber nicht mehr aufhört


----------



## andy1 (15. September 2003)

Haileits ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (15. September 2003)

und wenn die Automanie nicht aufhört... geht das noch größer!

(nee, brauchen keinen 250PS-Audi)


----------



## andy1 (15. September 2003)

Quasi-(modo)-auto


----------



## Greasy Pete (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *@peter: Ist doch ne Art Geländeversion, oda ? *


Eine Syncro Version gab es erst ab dem T3. Beim T2 wurde das nur als experiment gebaut. War aber ne geile Kiste........


----------



## Greasy Pete (15. September 2003)

dann wenigstens den Richtigen
(Ich oute mich jetzt mal als alten Bully Fan)


----------



## andy1 (15. September 2003)

goile Lenker... könnte man manchmal brauchen


----------



## Litespeed (15. September 2003)

Was macht die S&S Kupplung an dem Lenker ? Hat sich da jemand verschweisst ?

Baschdel


----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2003)

©Hollywood/mtbr.com


----------



## sham 69 (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *dann wenigstens den Richtigen
> (Ich oute mich jetzt mal als alten Bully Fan) *


wenn, dann alt und mit bumms...




porsche sechszylinder im rattig-patinierten t1...


----------



## joe yeti (15. September 2003)

tier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacB (15. September 2003)

das schönste Rad von allen scheint ihr alle übersehen zu haben .... 

50erJahreLuftmatratze.jpg ....

CU
Mac


----------



## Kokopelli (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sham 69 _
> *
> porsche sechszylinder im rattig-patinierten t1... *



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Genau das meinte ich...............nicht.


du schraubst dir auch V-Brakes an ein Breezer, oder

Gruß Koko*alt muß es sein und rein in der Seele*


----------



## phattyred (15. September 2003)

wer sich die lackierung ausgedacht hat,
war aber auch ein stündchen zu lange im coffeshop!   

...oder naturstoned


----------



## Beelzebub (15. September 2003)

so kinners auch ich hab wieder in die heimat gefunden.

schönes wochenende sag ich nur,auch wenn die messe fast fürn a**** war.naja der contest war klasse,ein würdiger sieger!!
wieder forumsgesichter gesehen und für lau gesoffen 

@ alti: naaaaaaa wurde das foto nix??besser ists

jedenfalls kommt hier mein ifma hilight


----------



## cdeger (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> du schraubst dir auch V-Brakes an ein Breezer, oder
> ...



... oder an ein Bonty ...  


Wenn schon bessere Bremsen, dann richtig


----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *
> 
> ... oder an ein Bonty ...
> ...



Wer im Glashaus sitzt, der sollte nicht mit Scheiben schmeissen!!!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *Wenn schon bessere Bremsen, dann richtig *





Einsamer Kabelstopper sucht Kabel zum Stoppen

Gruß Koko*oh mann!*


----------



## peppaman (15. September 2003)

um mal wieder zum thema zu kommen....

also mir hat die silberne ufo-pilotin auch die sprache verschlagen 


hach ja....


peppa


----------



## phatlizard (15. September 2003)

Wer ist denn das???


----------



## Jeroen (16. September 2003)

@CDeger

was hasst du zu dieser SID getann? Es sieht so 'niedrig' aus... vielleicht federweg verkurzt oder soh? Wenn jah... WIE!?


----------



## Staabi (16. September 2003)

Hi Jeroen,

ich glaube diese Technik der Federwegsverkürzung nennt man "Pedal Pogo". Leider, wie so vieles bei Rock Shox, funktioniert die Technik etwas unzuverlässig, der Federweg verlängert sich quasi jede Sekunde wieder. Ein kurzzeitige Absenkung der Gabel ist, wie man klar auf dem Foto erkennen kann, aber gut machbar.

 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Altitude (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *@ alti: naaaaaaa wurde das foto nix??besser ists
> 
> *



Oh doch,

aber ich darf ja net... oder???


----------



## cdeger (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *@CDeger
> 
> was hasst du zu dieser SID getann? Es sieht so 'niedrig' aus... vielleicht federweg verkurzt oder soh? Wenn jah... WIE!? *



... ganz einfach:

1. geht's da bergab

2. kommt gleich eine Kurve, also ...

3. bremst der Feigling, außerdem ist's ...

4. saukalt (Schnee!) und dazu etwas wenig Luft(druck) in der Gabel (SID '98), die ...

5. eh nur 63 mm Federweg hat, welche sich ...

6. durch Luftablassen eben beliebig verringern lassen.



@staabi: Pedal Pogo am Hardtail   

@kokopelli: Leitungsverlegen will gelernt sein


----------



## olli (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wer ist denn das??? *



ICH


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *@kokopelli: Leitungsverlegen will gelernt sein  *



Das ist dem hinteren Kabelstopper am Wishbone auch egal!

tststs....Porschemotor im Käfer 

Seit wann leidest du eigentlich unter dieser üblen Farbenblindheit???

Ach ja, ich vergaß...


----------



## The Rodenz (16. September 2003)

Ja Männer, dann habt ihr auf der Ifma wohl richtig spaß gehabt, wäre gern dabeigewesen, aber der Kindergeburtstag hatte natürlich Vorrang, meinen Glückwunsch an die Sieger, präsentiert waren die Bikes allemal sehr schön, hoffe wir sehen uns alle bald 

bis dann Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (16. September 2003)

wie wärs denn hiermit als einsatzfahrzeug der soko koko!?  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2432281024&category=18306



gruß,
phil


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

Jau! Da bin ich aber mal extrem dafür!

Aber wo ist der Turbo Boost?:
 Zusatz Informationen zur Ausstattung: 
Inkludiert: 
AutoSaver, Turbo wheels, caps, PMD seats already recovered, molded carpeting, Fiberglass T-Top-Panel, Tan Recovered Door Panels, -Knight Replica Base Model -KOE High-Powered Scanner w/2 lenses -KOE nose-TV dash 1st-2nd Season TV dash, which comes with 2 LCD color TV's with sound and a/v inputs for a VCR or dvd player, they come with remotes as well. -Upper Console Season 1-2 -Center Console w/dash support -Louisell Style Steering Wheel  -BK Automotive's 1st-2nd Season Switchpods: dummy buttons and randomly flashing LEDs,  functional -Electronics 3rd-4th Season -RESTORATION   BK AUTO REPLACEMENT -Sound & Lights  functional 

Gruß Koko


----------



## ibislover (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *...Aber wo ist der Turbo Boost?:
> *



der schlummert zusammen mit dem fluxkompensator in der schublade der amerikanischen automobilindustrie! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

Es kann eh nur einen geben!


----------



## ibislover (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Es kann eh nur einen geben!
> *




*YES!! *
und er läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft....


gruß,
phil


----------



## The Rodenz (16. September 2003)

@ Koko, Jenny ist wieder frei !!!

Auf gehts  

bis dann Jan


----------



## andy1 (16. September 2003)

der Käfer ist geil aber da gibts besseres:


----------



## nordstadt (16. September 2003)

och KoKo du Originalitätsfanatiker - der hat doch auch Porschefelgen  - 

Ausserdem wenn Porsche Käfermotoren in Porsches baut dann ist das umgekehrt auch erlaubt!

Mfg Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nordstadt _
> *och KoKo du Originalitätsfanatiker - der hat doch auch Porschefelgen  -
> 
> Ausserdem wenn Porsche Käfermotoren in Porsches baut dann ist das umgekehrt auch erlaubt!
> ...



Nein Nein Nein!!!


Der Käfer hat wenn dann nur Porschefelgen ,weil Ferdinand ihn erfunden hat.

Und im ersten Porsche war genau aus dem Grund ein VW-Motor.

Ich hätte ja nichts gegen V-Brakes an nem Breezer...wenn es sie damals schon gegeben hätte

@Jan: Ich muß weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *Also ich fasse mal zusammen:
> 
> Bestellt haben koko, docsnyder, joe yeti, phaty, altitude, (cdeger?) und itz. Falls ihr die Teile vor dem Börlin Race haben wollt - sagt es mir. Adresse wäre dann von Vorteil.
> ...



Moin Horscht,

öööhhhmmm ... das ist eine berechtigte Frage!? 

Deswegen bidde 

zwei mal : GEARS ARE GAY, 
und zwei mal : CHAINSUCKS BUDDY

jeweils in weisser Schrift auf schwarz und wenn ich mir noch die Schriftart aussuchen darf, dann doch bitte die, die du für Fake Fukker genommen hast. 

Viele liebe Dange schön's!

Cheers Chris


----------



## andy1 (16. September 2003)

Mach doch einer mal das Rennrad aus der Galerie, sonst hetze ich noch das BÖSE auf ihn !


----------



## nordstadt (16. September 2003)

aber die No. 53 hat 5 1/2 Zoll Porschefelgen (in den Filmen)...

edit:  "Klugscheißmodusan":
Die Plattformstrategie war ja auch nicht die Idee von vom Enkel des F.Porsche sondern von Ferdinand selber - siehe Vorderachse 356 bis hin zum C und im Endeffekt auch die Federung im 911 bis hin zum Modellwechsel 88 (964)


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

So böse sieht'S doch gar nicht aus


----------



## andy1 (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *So böse sieht'S doch gar nicht aus *



Also da sieht er eher stondes aus... (also noch gefährlicher für die Menschheit)


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nordstadt _
> *edit:  "Klugscheißmodusan":
> Die Plattformstrategie war ja auch nicht die Idee von vom Enkel des F.Porsche sondern von Ferdinand selber - siehe Vorderachse 356 bis hin zum C und im Endeffekt auch die Federung im 911 bis hin zum Modellwechsel 88 (964) *



Na, da sind wir uns doch mal einig

mit der Nr.53 das stimmt nicht so ganz. In den Rennszenen lief der Wagen in der Tat auf Porschefelgen, aber zumindest auf zeitgenössischen.

Aber 911er Felgen auf nem Käfer sind nu mal nicht mehr zeitgemäß

gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (16. September 2003)

Ok geb ich mich mal geschlagen (aber ein 73 '03 darf Füchse fahren, is ja schließlich zeitgenössisches Tuning - siehe Autohaus Nordstadt, Max Moritz, Oettinger usw.)

Aber das endet ja fast wie eine H-Kennzeichen Abnahme beim Tüv Rheinland !

Mfg Chris

edit: Aber um die Uhrzeit kann man aus Köln eh nichts sinniges verlangen...


----------



## nordstadt (16. September 2003)

huch, bin ja gar nicht im pff-forum...

Mfg Chris


----------



## andy2 (16. September 2003)

also ich denke immer solange man keine preise dafür erwartet ist erlaubt was einem selbst gefällt. so! und es gilt immer 


MEHR POWER


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nordstadt _
> *edit: Aber um die Uhrzeit kann man aus Köln eh nichts sinniges verlangen...  *



Aus bonn auch nicht

Vor allem nicht, wenn man sich nebenher noch mit der Problematik des Rücktritts bei mittelbarer Täterschaft auseinandersetzt

Gruß Koko


----------



## olli (16. September 2003)

Audi finde ich kacke. VW auch.


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *Audi finde ich kacke. VW auch. *



Öhm, ja.

Ich mag keinen blumenkohl

gruß koko


----------



## phatlizard (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Öhm, ja.
> ...



Broccoli ... ganz schlimm!!


----------



## Beelzebub (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Oh doch,
> ...




mach doch aber dann sauf ich dir in 2 wochen deinen weinkeller leer.daruaf kannste dich verlassen


----------



## ZeFlo (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *Audi finde ich kacke. VW auch. *









peugeotrulez
flo


----------



## nordstadt (16. September 2003)

Yeesss 

205 T 16 Rules


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (16. September 2003)

also wenn noch mehr Autos gepostet werden da fällt mir nur noch sowas ein...

ein Prima Teil um die Automanie auszusitzen:


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (16. September 2003)

ach je, das scheint ja nicht mehr aufzuhören mit diesen motorisierten schwanzverlängerungen.... als ich mal meinen alten VW Bus gepostet habe, gab's proteste... und jetzt das! auf schreckliche bikes ist mann ja irgendwie vorbereitet....

ich glaube das thema Classic Biks vebindet uns, das thema Auto eher weniger....


----------



## nordstadt (16. September 2003)

Ja ich schäm mich ja auch  aber richtiges Thema im falschen Forum...

Mfg Chris


----------



## DocSnyder (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Aus bonn auch nicht
> ...



Wie? Man kann jetzt von seiner Täterschaft zurücktreten?  

"Euer Ehren, ich erkläre hiermit den Rücktritt von meiner Beleidigung an Herrn Aachendalski..."


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

Rücktritt nach Vollendung ist nicht möglich.

Und "Udo du altes Ar.schgesicht!" ist nunmal eine vollendete Beleidigung.

Wobei ein Rücktritt bei Verbalbeleidigungen so gut wie ausgeschlossen ist, da die Beleidigung mit der Äußerung sowohl be- als auch vollendet ist.

[/klugschei.ssmodus]

Gruß koko


----------



## olli (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Rücktritt nach Vollendung ist nicht möglich.
> 
> Und "Udo du altes Ar.schgesicht!" ist nunmal eine vollendete Beleidigung.
> ...



Ar$chtritt wäre eh besser gewesen als Rücktritt...


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *
> 
> Ar$chtritt wäre eh besser gewesen als Rücktritt... *


----------



## lebaron (16. September 2003)

auch wenn ihr eine topic gefunden habt bei der auch olli und andy2 mal auf den fertigmacherzug aufspringen muss ich doch sehr um die rückkehr zu wirklich wichtigen dingen bitten....


J-Lo....

bikes... oder anekdoten zur ifma.....


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *... oder anekdoten zur ifma..... *



...und es begab sich,dass ein kleiner Berl..ähm..Potsdamer nicht zur IFMA kam, da er seine neue Stute beglücken mußte.

Im ersten Augenblick genoß er dies und vermisste seine Fahrradkumpels nicht.

Als jedoch noch Tage später seine Freunde von diesem Großereignis erzählten und er einfach nicht mitreden konnte, reute es ihn sehr.

Tja, Basti....Pech gehabt


Gruß koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nordstadt _
> *Ja ich schäm mich ja auch  aber richtiges Thema im falschen Forum...
> 
> Mfg Chris *



Wäre es ein Schweizer , dann würde Emmental auf dem Oberrohr stehen


----------



## Lowrider (16. September 2003)

Bild


----------



## phatlizard (16. September 2003)

Für Altitude die alte Wein-Schwuchtel - ach ja kleine Anekdote am Rande?

Alti sah sich genötigt auf der IFMA zu seinem Schinkenbrötchen eine 0,25 l Flasche Chateau Schlag mich tot für 7 fuffzig zu bechern!

Der dekadente Sack!


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Alti sah sich genötigt auf der IFMA zu seinem Schinkenbrötchen eine 0,25 l Flasche Chateau Schlag mich tot für 7 fuffzig zu bechern![/IMG] *



Und deshalb war es auch kein Schinkenbrötchen sondern ein Tomate-Mozarella-Ciabatta.

Decadence or die, oder wie war das nochmal?

Gruß Koko


----------



## Altitude (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Für Altitude die alte Wein-Schwuchtel - ach ja kleine Anekdote am Rande?
> 
> Alti sah sich genötigt auf der IFMA zu seinem Schinkenbrötchen eine 0,25 l Flasche Chateau Schlag mich tot für 7 fuffzig zu bechern!
> ...



Den hab ich schon - aber in silber!!!! 



> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli_
> *
> 
> Und deshalb war es auch kein Schinkenbrötchen sondern ein Tomate-Mozarella-Ciabatta.
> ...



Jepp - Und in der Waffel einen Cohiba-Zigarillo...ist das leben nicht schön???


----------



## phatlizard (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> Jepp - Und in der Waffel einen Cohiba-Zigarillo...ist das leben nicht schön??? *



Das ist so Ochendalski-mässig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das ist so Ochendalski-mässig ... *



AUTSCH!

tiefschlag!


----------



## Altitude (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das ist so Ochendalski-mässig ... *



...das tut mir doch auch weh!!!!   

Immerhin bin ich "gesellschaftsfähig" und labere nur bei jedem 2. Satz Müll


----------



## j.ö.r.g (16. September 2003)

das ist echt dekadent, wo es doch 5m weiter entfernt bei SRAM alles gratis gab! Danke nochmals für die ganze Packung Chips und die beiden Silber-Tabletts mit lecker belegten Brötchen. Cola gabs auch.

)


----------



## andy1 (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von j.ö.r.g _
> *das ist echt dekadent, wo es doch 5m weiter entfernt bei SRAM alles gratis gab! Danke nochmals für die ganze Packung Chips und die beiden Silber-Tabletts mit lecker belegten Brötchen. Cola gabs auch.
> 
> ) *



   

and the winner is...  

Aber die Ifma muss das geld wieder reinspielen... 

Sram hat anscheinend genug !


----------



## nordstadt (16. September 2003)

So jetzt nochmal ws zum kaputtlachen...


----------



## nordstadt (16. September 2003)

und weiter...


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nordstadt _
> *So jetzt nochmal ws zum kaputtlachen... *



Och, was isser nich süüüüüüüüüß!

Hier noch was auf speziellen Wunsch von Rikman:

Gruß koko


----------



## Sylvester (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nordstadt _
> *So jetzt nochmal ws zum kaputtlachen... *



...jaa - genau passt dank bio-fitting auch für die kleinen hände  - stilsicher auch mit den look (-ähnlichen?!?) handschuhen - bin ich seinerzeit auch mit rumgefahren....


----------



## Beelzebub (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Für Altitude die alte Wein-Schwuchtel - ach ja kleine Anekdote am Rande?
> 
> Alti sah sich genötigt auf der IFMA zu seinem Schinkenbrötchen eine 0,25 l Flasche Chateau Schlag mich tot für 7 fuffzig zu bechern!
> ...



ja aber davon hab ich ihm erstmal was weggesoffen sehr süffig das stöffchen
übrigens bei nem andern stand gabs bier und bockwürste für lau


----------



## Beelzebub (16. September 2003)

ohne worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (16. September 2003)

> ...jaa - genau passt dank bio-fitting auch für die kleinen hände  - stilsicher auch mit den look (-ähnlichen?!?) handschuhen - bin ich seinerzeit auch mit rumgefahren....



Tja 

aber für 1990 eigentlich noch nicht bunt genug - aber mit 13 Jahren ist man halt noch nicht sehr stilsicher - dafür aber versnobt: Campa und Ringlé...

Mfg Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

Ich war mal so frei


----------



## phatlizard (16. September 2003)

Die neue Outcast ist heute gekommen und die Engländer haben  mal wieder ein Bild von mir drin!

Tja der schwarze Humor ... !


----------



## Greasy Pete (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Die neue Outcast ist heute gekommen und die Engländer haben  mal wieder ein Bild von mir drin!
> *



und vom Maddin aus Darmstadt. Ich weiss schon, was morgen der Brüller im R+M Intranet ist    

Gruß Peter

PS: Ruf mal wegen der Daumies an !!


----------



## phatlizard (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> Ruf mal wegen der Daumies an !! *



hab ich mehrfach versucht ... werde es Morgen wieder tun ... !


----------



## phatlizard (16. September 2003)

Auch in der neuen OUTCAST - nein ehrlich Seite 23! ... und ich glaub ihr kennt sie auch angezogen!


----------



## lebaron (16. September 2003)

who the f***

is this?


----------



## phatlizard (16. September 2003)

die da ...


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Auch in der neuen OUTCAST - nein ehrlich Seite 23! ... und ich glaub ihr kennt sie auch angezogen!  *



Ja wie jetzt????

Ich dachte das Bild sei unveröffentlichbar???

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Ja wie jetzt????
> ...



Seit Matt mit ihr schluss gemacht hat, darf man es benutzen!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (16. September 2003)

O weia!

Selbstbeweihräucherung von Evil Rider: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=811307#post811307

Der Kerl hat doch kleinen S.T.Y.L.E

Gruß koko


----------



## andy1 (17. September 2003)

Oooooooh ihr bösen Buben...

http://www.rasputin.de/CF/Jugend/

Das hier ist eine Seite, die hat voll DEN S.T.Y.L.E


----------



## DerAlex (17. September 2003)

Mal wieder was zum Fahren:


----------



## Martin M (17. September 2003)

Ach Alex, manchmal bist du ja wirklich profan


----------



## Kokopelli (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *http://www.rasputin.de/CF/Jugend/ *



AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

Mir kommt grad mein Toast wieder hoch!Wie schlecht ist das denn?

That is totallly wrong is dat dat the seite voll cool is,ey!

Isch lach misch tot!   

Gruß Koko*zweifelt an seinem Glauben*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (17. September 2003)

Also wenn so ein Durchschnitts-Ami mal richtig sauer auf die Kantenklatscher ist, dann gibt es aber echt was auf die Fresse ... ICH WAR ES NICHT!!! ... ehrlich!  

_Fu*k, I didn't see anyone else doing it so I went for it. I'm way sick of all these glamour boys in these slick monthly magazines cramming sh*t product down my throat and telling me I just don't know how to live without shredding some So Cal sniggy gnar gnar freshy pow pow bullshit. I'm all about Bike magazine when they ran pics of dudes riding bikes with fu*king Acera X shiftlevers and just having fun. Now it's all about these fu*king motorcycles without engines and skidding down hills. Fu*k that sh*t. Just ride whatever you have and get fu*king loaded. I mean, is it that hard to say "hi" to people you meet out on the trail and just be normal? What's with these Darth Vadar looking dueschbags running uphill traffic off the trails? Ah fu*k, what was the question again?_

(Quelle: Drunken Cyclist)


----------



## phatlizard (17. September 2003)

Ach ja da war noch was auf cyclingnews.com - hab ich doch glatt verpasst! Zabel hat Petacchi bei der Vuelta abgezogen - und irgendwie sieht das auf dem Bild so aus, als wolle er das nicht so richtig glauben ...


----------



## Lhafty (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *Oooooooh ihr bösen Buben...
> 
> http://www.rasputin.de/CF/Jugend/
> ...



Gehört der jetzt zu judäischen Volksfront oder zur Volksfront Judäa???

...egal, für die Page: Steinigt Ihn! 
Ich bring einen Spitzen, einen großen Flachen, und ein Beutelchen Kies mit.

und wo wir grad so heilig sind: die Kantenklatscher wurden übrigens schon in der Bibel erwähnt: "... und sie hüllten sich in seltsame Gewänder und irrten planlos umher."

... und winkewinke an die drei Jungs, die mich am Sonntag abend auf dem Feldberg beim Ausladen Ihrer motorlosen Mopeds so verstört angeschaut haben .... jaaaaaaa durch wiederholtes niederfrequentes Betätigen Eurer Fußablagen gelingt es sogar Überdreissigjährigen den Feldberg auch ohne Muttis Sharan zu erklimmen 

Marc


----------



## andy1 (17. September 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *  *



Siehste Andy das praktizierst Du seit Jahren und es hat Dir auch nicht geschadet!


----------



## andy1 (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Siehste Andy das praktizierst Du seit Jahren und es hat Dir auch nicht geschadet! *



Doch, die Großhirnrinde hat schon was abbkommen...
(zuviel Innendruck?)


----------



## phatlizard (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> Doch, die Großhirnrinde hat schon was abbkommen...
> (zuviel Innendruck?) *



... jetzt wo Du es sagst ... manchmal gucken Deine Augen ja auch so hervor!!!
Da muss was passieren Andy ...


----------



## ibislover (17. September 2003)

wußtet ihr eigentlich, dass einer der "fertigmacher väter" in einem maxxximum katalog zu sehen ist!?   


volledeckung ,
phil


----------



## andy2 (17. September 2003)

bild!


----------



## ibislover (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *bild!  *




sprechverbot erteilt bekommen! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (17. September 2003)

ok das reicht mir dann weiss ich ja wer es´s ist


ad


----------



## cdeger (17. September 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (17. September 2003)

Ist denn keinem mehr Irgendwas heilig!


----------



## phatlizard (17. September 2003)

Wenn man bedenkt, daß das Komplettrad ca. 6000 US$ kostet muss man sich fragen was für ein krankes Gehirn sich so eine Lackierung ausdenkt um den Wert sofort um 2000 US$ zu senken ... oder gefällt das jemand?


----------



## Altitude (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wenn man bedenkt, daß das Komplettrad ca. 6000 US$ kostet muss man sich fragen was für ein krankes Gehirn sich so eine Lackierung ausdenkt um den Wert sofort um 2000 US$ zu senken ... oder gefällt das jemand? *



Grund gütiger!!!

Was hast du getan - mein Bildschirm ist gerade implodiert!!!!  

*Bin ich im richtigen Forum???*


----------



## Kokopelli (17. September 2003)

Soooooooo: Fertigmachen zum Fertigmachen

(über ein paar nette Worte würd ich mich aber auch freun )

Koko hat seinen Rückenschmerzen getrotzt und ist ein Feierabendtourchen gefahren. Und diesmal hat er sogar die Digicam mitgenommen.

Erstmal ein Blick auf Bonn zum eingewöhnen:


----------



## Kokopelli (17. September 2003)

Und jetzt....Tastaturen abdecken

Das Koko vonne Seite:


----------



## Altitude (17. September 2003)

... nur das unförmige gelbe Etwas stört die Harmonie des Bildes... 

Grüße
Alex mit neuem Bildschirm


----------



## ibislover (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mach den easton aufkleber weg!!!


gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (17. September 2003)

Und das Cockpit!


----------



## Altitude (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Und das Cockpit!
> 
> 
> ...



wie wärs mit ner blauen Bremsbrücke????


----------



## Kokopelli (17. September 2003)

@alti: Bin selber überrascht,wie wuchtig das Gelb rüberkommt. Muß an der Sonne liegen. Die blaue Brücke habe ich grad erst abgenommen(oder hättest du ne AC in blau/türkis?)

@phil: Hmmm,den hab ich schon seit Anfang an drauf, aber ich überleg auch schon...

Na kommt schon, das kann doch nicht alles sein

Gruß Koko


----------



## ZeFlo (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Und das Cockpit!
> 
> 
> ...



... mit zughüllen  mit den mengen und längen verkable ich 2 bikes 

bis auf den fehlenden kinesis sticker und 'ne blaue brodie brücke isses ganz niedlich 


flo


----------



## Kokopelli (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *bis auf  'ne blaue brodie brücke isses ganz niedlich
> *



Ja sacht mal,wollt ihr mich eigentlich verarschen

Ich bin froh, dat ich dat Dingen wieder los bin

Gruß Koko


----------



## ibislover (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *@alti: Bin selber überrascht,wie wuchtig das Gelb rüberkommt. Muß an der Sonne liegen. Die blaue Brücke habe ich grad erst abgenommen(oder hättest du ne AC in blau/türkis?)
> *



so eine? 







kann ich dir evtl. besorgen, kost aber ordentlich geld.




> *@phil: Hmmm,den hab ich schon seit Anfang an drauf, aber ich überleg auch schon...*



nicht überlegen, machen!! 



@flo
die blaue brodie hat er ja wieder verkauft!  



gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *@flo
> die blaue brodie hat er ja wieder verkauft! :*



Und das mit gutem Grund


----------



## Altitude (17. September 2003)

Ist das ne "gefakte" Rocky Mountain-Flasche im slöebergestanzten Ringe-Flaschenhalter...

wg der Brücke sag ich am Freitag "Bescheidt"....


----------



## Kokopelli (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Ist das ne "gefakte" Rocky Mountain-Flasche im slöebergestanzten Ringe-Flaschenhalter...
> *



Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das silber heissen soll

Der H²o ist übrigens blau und die RM-Flasche gibt's für 2,50  bei H+S

Jo,sach mal Bescheid.

@Phil: Das ist doch schon wieder das dunkle blau

Gruß Koko


----------



## Altitude (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das silber heissen soll
> *



es sollte

*selbergestanzt* 

heißen...
...das der blau ist seh ich selber...


----------



## Beelzebub (17. September 2003)

nach dem wochenende müsste ich ja meinen ss verscherbeln.....

der rahmen is noch vom udo aus kölle.meine fresse es tut so weh.
vor allem weil maxximum es ja nicht mal schafte den rahmen ohne kratzer zu schicken.ach was sag ich der lack war ab bis aufs alu.kein wunder wenn man mit in den karton noch ne handvoll HG kränze mit reinwirft.plöde pande die 


@alti: sag mal wer kocht den da von euch? du oder deine holde?


----------



## phatlizard (17. September 2003)

©j.ö.r.g.


----------



## ibislover (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *@Phil: Das ist doch schon wieder das dunkle blau*




das täuscht. liegt am foto.
meine pbc sahen auf dem foto auch dunkel aus, waren aber in astreinem türkisblau! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## Kokopelli (17. September 2003)

Du kannst sooooooooo fies sein!

Gruß Koko


----------



## phattyred (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> * ... oder gefällt das jemand? *



ich finds cool!
irgendwie psychedelisch,
...oder war das wieder der majoran?


----------



## ZeFlo (17. September 2003)

... wech  

sieht so liebe aus 






wahnsinn, so geil kann ein fat nie werden 

blasphemie
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (17. September 2003)

So weitere Erheiterung aus den 90er!
















Mfg Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (17. September 2003)

Isch sach ma Prost,woll

Gruß Koko


----------



## Litespeed (17. September 2003)

Heiss, Nordstadt ! Verzwirbelte Speichen ! 
Das ist doch mal wirklich porno !
Kann mich seit fast zehn Jahren nur schwer überwinden anders einzuspeichen !

Baschdel


----------



## Litespeed (17. September 2003)

Und bevor der Grosse wieder mit seinem Kantenklatschergebrumme anfängt : Ja, da ist ein Umwerfer montiert und ja, man kann damit sogar bergauf fahren.

Im Übrigen, wo ich im Tour Forum eh schon schwer damit beschäftigt bin, Preise zu verleihen...

Für Dich Phatty hiermit für zukünftige verkniffene blöde Kommentare : der Silberne Hochanabole Schliessmuskel ! 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch !

Baschdel


----------



## whoa (17. September 2003)

is wohl aus versehen in der kochwäsche gelandet..


----------



## Litespeed (17. September 2003)

Von solchen Sloping-Rahmen halt ich nix !

Baschdel


----------



## ibislover (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *is wohl aus versehen in der kochwäsche gelandet..  *



nee, aber 1a bei fat kopiert! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## ibislover (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *Von solchen Sloping-Rahmen halt ich nix !*




boah, echt!?


/phil


----------



## oldschooler (17. September 2003)

die trauer um johnny cash war noch net verflogen, da kam gestern die nächste hiobsbtoschaft!

das salsa, das ich einst retten wollte, existiert nicht mehr!

das rad wurde überhaupt nicht gewartet: ergebnis: gabelbrücke un tauchrohre gebrochen, rad is nen abhang runter auf nen riesen fels aufgeschlagen! totalschaden!

WEINT UM DIE VERDAMMTEN!!!!!

Ich wollte es retten, und jetzt ist es zu spät...

bitte, phaty : poste noch ein bild damit ich gebührend abschied nehmen un ihm die letzte ehre erweisen kann!

in trauer, thomas


ZITAT: naja, die gabel war jetzt 12 jahre alt un die gabelbrücke aus damals noch nicht ausgereiften materialien wie magnesium...es war nur eine frage der zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (17. September 2003)

1992

Team Salsa


----------



## rasaldul (17. September 2003)

naja das salsa hat anscheinend dann doch eher den freitod gesucht als in der zukunft mal mit v-brakes ausgestattet zu werden


----------



## phatlizard (17. September 2003)

Das ganze Team


----------



## Kokopelli (17. September 2003)

Meine Herren!

Hast du die etwa auch mit Klamotten ausgestattet?

Gruß Koko*magolleräderaberkeineollenweiber*


----------



## rob (18. September 2003)

wenn alles klar geht, was ich hoffe, dann spielen diese vier mädels hier in berlin bei der gbbc-party. ob die alle lesbisch sind kann ich euch nich sagen, es besteht noch hoffnung


----------



## Altitude (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *1992
> 
> Team Salsa *



...Du kannst so fies sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *Für Dich Phatty hiermit für zukünftige verkniffene blöde Kommentare : der Silberne Hochanabole Schliessmuskel !
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch !
> *



Uuuuuups der ist mir ja ganz durchgerutscht! Danke für den Preis - ist ja auch nicht einfach, wenn man wie ich sonst nirgendwo Anerkennung bekommt, dann ist es ganz wichtig etwas Aufmerksamkeit von Seiten hochqualifizierter Rethorik-Künster zu bekommen ...

Hochanaboler Schliessmuskel ist nun wirklich eine schöne Wortschöpfung!

phaty


----------



## andy1 (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Meine Herren!
> 
> Hast du die etwa auch mit Klamotten ausgestattet?
> ...



Ja, er ist wahrscheinlich der Importeur der hocherotischen Pullover und war auch verantwortlicher für die medienwirksamen Frisuren seiner FahrerInnen...


----------



## phatlizard (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> .... und war auch verantwortlicher für die medienwirksamen Frisuren seiner FahrerInnen... *



Die Du bis heute erfolgreich kopierst!


----------



## andy1 (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Die Du bis heute erfolgreich kopierst! *



Na, ich seh nix...
Als Mann hat man andere Freiheiten bei sowas...

Kurzhaarfrisuren erlauben sich auch nur die Deutschen Frauen immer wieder...
vieleicht um die Männer loszuwerden


----------



## peppaman (18. September 2003)

moin mädels!

habe gerade einen katalog gefunden, mit wunderschönen bildern, 

besonders eines davon sollte ausreichen, um altis´ motto zu rehabilitieren, und ihn einzureihen neben KÖNIGEN.....


später mehr, wenn der scanner brummt...


Einstweilen kann ich nur die fotos von PRIMOCHRIS` canadareise empfehlen.....wunderschöne pics from BC.....siehe auch der Reise-tread vom phaty...


bis später 
peppa




wo sind die Rheinischen SSP-Fahrgemeinschaften.....?!
(-> na klar, lasst den favoriten einfach zu hause )


----------



## itz (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> Kurzhaarfrisuren erlauben sich auch nur die Deutschen Frauen immer wieder...
> vieleicht um die Männer loszuwerden  *



 ... endlich bringt es mal einer auf'n Punkt!

@Phaty: gab es damals echt keinen anderen Sponsor als VEB Strickwaren und Blusen Dresden für's Salsa Team?! ... und es war doch nicht alles besser  

Cheers Chris


----------



## peppaman (18. September 2003)

naja eine Kantenklatscher(-diskussions-)freie zeit in der die angesagten bikes aus stahl waren....und dann noch im team für ross


da würde ich auch nen komischen pulli/teamleader für in kauf nehmen
 

peppa


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> * Blusen Dresden  *



Nicht zu vergessen die guten alten 'Hochwasser-Hosen'! 






Gruß Koko


----------



## peppaman (18. September 2003)

korrektur.....

ich glaube da ging es gerade los, dass die ANGESAGTEN bikes aus thermoplast, oder alu-purple waren


----------



## phatlizard (18. September 2003)

Ihr seid ja so von Neid zerfressen!  

Diese Mädels wurden gesponsort von 

- Salsa
- Bontrager
- Nike
- Rock Shox
- McMahon
- IRC

Für so eine Vita würdet ihr Pillermänner das linke Ei hergeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wer auf dem Abschiedskonzert der *SHAMELIPS* spielt, kann eigentlich kaum hetero sein.


----------



## itz (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Nicht zu vergessen die guten alten 'Hochwasser-Hosen'!
> ...




uuuuaaahhh ... schlimmer geht immer  
.... na ja wenigstens is der Smilie hübsch  

@Peppa: "PRIMOCHRIS" "canadareise"  "wunderschöne pics"  "BC"  "Reise-tread vom phaty" ---> Bahnhof oder zumindest auf dem Schlauch steh?! Aber vielleicht klärt ja ein Link auf   

Chris


----------



## Altitude (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ihr seid ja so von Neid zerfressen!
> 
> Diese Mädels wurden gesponsort von
> ...



Das allein ist mir die Kastration wert...  

@Itz
nim das!
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3339&ppuser=1014


----------



## itz (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ihr seid ja so von Neid zerfressen!
> 
> Diese Mädels wurden gesponsort von
> ...



... ne wenn ich RS fahren müsste würd ich laufen vorziehen  

Chris


----------



## itz (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> @Itz
> nim das!
> [/url] *



So unterschiedlich liegen doch die Prioritäten  

Trotzdem Danke für den Link ...  Lekker das!

Chris


----------



## peppaman (18. September 2003)

hier also die erschütternde wahrheit.....


DEKADENZ OR DIE ....IS THE LAW oder wie sagt U.O. immer?


----------



## phatlizard (18. September 2003)

Ferrous Made in England


----------



## Altitude (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *hier also die erschütternde wahrheit.....
> 
> 
> DEKADENZ OR DIE ....IS THE LAW oder wie sagt U.O. immer? *



Es ist erschreckend mit welchen Kommentaren er die Jugend "beglückt":

Zitat von der NC-17-Page

"Hallo NC-17 Freund,

vorrausgesetzt Du findest NC-17 gut freuen wir uns wenn Du dich für den NC-17 AAA Club interessiert. Zur Zeit finden noch keine Aktivitäten statt, aber wenn wir eine Party machen oder neue Produkte vorstellen bist Du auf jeden Fall dabei. Ob auf MTB-Rennen, Messen oder Festivals, wenn uns Deine Name durch den AAA Club bekannt ist werden wir Dir den "full Service" zukommen lassen..

In Erwartung mit Dir in Kontakt zu kommen

NC-17
P.s. AAA = Access All Areas, Das ist der beste Ausweis auf Rennen denn mit VIP Ausweise kommt man nur dahin wo die Schönen sind. Mit "triple A Pass" hingegen überall. "

Das Böse hat einen Namen....


----------



## Altitude (18. September 2003)

ist echt ein Reise wert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. September 2003)

Hoffnung!!!!!


----------



## Litespeed (18. September 2003)

Gibt's denn in Norwegen nichts gescheites zu beissen ?
Werft dem Mädel mal en paar Brotbrocken hin !

Baschdel


----------



## Altitude (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Hoffnung!!!!! *



wers braucht....


----------



## ibislover (18. September 2003)

das hier! 
an der ausstattung könnte man noch arbeiten....

   









gruß,
phil


----------



## peppaman (18. September 2003)

die braucht auf jeden fall mal ne unterhose.... -> blasenenzündung.....hilft ja auch keinem ...


und nun.....


----------



## peppaman (18. September 2003)

....seht ihr dieses licht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. September 2003)




----------



## ibislover (18. September 2003)

genau.














/phil


----------



## Litespeed (18. September 2003)

@ Ibislover

Puhl da doch wenigstens mal die Politur aus den Ecken !!

Baschdel


----------



## ibislover (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *@ Ibislover
> 
> Puhl da doch wenigstens mal die Politur aus den Ecken !!
> *



is schon lang weg! 
das foto stammt vom verkäufer.


greetz,
phil


----------



## Litespeed (18. September 2003)

Na gut, dann sei Dir vergeben.  

Baschdel


----------



## bsg (18. September 2003)

@phil: wie sieht denn das baby komplett aus ?


----------



## ibislover (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@phil: wie sieht denn das baby komplett aus ? *




sehr gut! 
habe aber noch keine fotos...


gruß,
phil


----------



## andy2 (18. September 2003)

vom Vermittler!


----------



## Marcus (18. September 2003)

Thema IFMA schon beendet? Na gut, ich hab noch einen!

rkm#


----------



## Marcus (18. September 2003)

Fertigmacher live!

rkm#




now listening to: *Lagwagon - Bombs Away*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *vom Vermittler! *



jaja, vom vermittler!  


gruß,
phil


----------



## Altitude (18. September 2003)

auf der IFMA...

der Schimano-Stand...


----------



## Altitude (18. September 2003)

...das der motivierte Shimano-Mitarbeiter versucht hat sich vor den Phaty zu drängen...


----------



## ZeFlo (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



... is halt 'nen ti ibis  aber immerhin mit ohne gang 





flo


----------



## digger (18. September 2003)

oooops


----------



## digger (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... is halt 'nen ti ibis  aber immerhin mit ohne gang
> ...



wenn die aufkleberchen nicht drauf waeren, das schwule teil an der stuetze abbrechen wuerde,  die gabel zum rahmen passen wuerde... koennte ein wunderschoenes rad draus werden...
-> es gibt auch schoene kurbeln im einschlaegig bekannten einzelhandel.
specialized reifen an einem IBIS - tztztz... 

ansonsten isses ganz schoen aufgebaut
singlespeed am IBIS: hmmmm, leckerleckerlecker...


----------



## Marcus (18. September 2003)

Kantenklatscher koennen durchaus auch einen gewissen (aber offenbar keinen subtilen) Humor mitbringen. Gesehen auf der IFMA.

Was ist hier sonst noch falsch?

- Mopedfelgen
- Mopedfelgen in weiss!
- Vierkantstreben
- schwarze Speichen (whoa!!!)
- Schaltzug

Wer findet noch mehr?

rkm#




now listening to: *Less Than Jake - Never Going Back to New Jersey*


----------



## phatlizard (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Kantenklatscher koennen durchaus auch einen gewissen (aber offenbar keinen subtilen) Humor mitbringen. *



Da weiss man wenigstens immer woran man mit ihnen ist!!!

Bike-Kultur mit dem Holzhammer - geht auch mal!


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Wer findet noch mehr? *



Mopedreifen mit Asi-weissem-Schriftzug(passt nur auf nen Käfer...da ist es wieder,mein Lieblingsthema )

keine Felgenbremse

Gruß Koko*der wo die Käfer-Theorie entwickelt hat*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (18. September 2003)

Moin Leute, hab mir mal nicht du Mühe gemacht und alle 644 Seiten dieses Themas durch gelesen. Aber ich stell trotzdem mal mein 96er(eines der ersten) GT STS 1  rein, hab auch versucht alle Parts in dieser Epoche zu belassen. Ist mir leider nicht immer gelungen. Sagt mal was dazu. Gruß danni


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)

Stimmt, es ist dir nicht gelungen!

Aber du hast den sinn des Threads verstanden....is mir schlecht

Willkommen, weitermachen!!!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)




----------



## GTdanni (18. September 2003)

Ja ok, die Gabel passt nicht so ganz aber die indy xc sah doch etwas deplatziert aus, bin dann von 99-01 ne Mag 21 gefahren(sah zwar genauso ******* aus aber funktionierte wenigstens) also was gibt es noch zu meckern?


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)

Na die Motorradgabel da vorne dran

Gruß Koko


----------



## GTdanni (18. September 2003)

Na so schlimm ist die Gabel ja nun auch nicht, ist schließlich ne 97er(also das Auslieferungsjahr des GT) gut die Mythos sind etwas neuer aber ich fahre ja auch mit dem Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (18. September 2003)

RenoRulez 
Cannondale-Fahrer..... 

Registriert: 3/2002
Wohnort: 73035Göppingen
Beiträge: 2010 


Sowas finde ich echt zum kotzen,egal ob es ein Cd war oder net.
Andre Leute wären froh wenn sie sowas hätten und hätten den bestimmt wieder irgendwie hinbekommen... Deppen da...


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)

Das tun wir doch alle

Aber die Gabel passt da nunmal nicht dran!

bin übrigens stolz auf dich: 4 Beiträge und schon 3 davon im Fertigmacher

gruß koko


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *jemand in der Galerie zum CD-Tossing*



Wo? Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=8364&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

Und das bei meinem Bild Den Rahmen kriegte man aber echt nicht mehr hin!

gruß koko


----------



## DocSnyder (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Kantenklatscher koennen durchaus auch einen gewissen (aber offenbar keinen subtilen) Humor mitbringen.*



Wieso Kötertöter?
KLÖTENTÖTER!


----------



## GTdanni (18. September 2003)

Ja ich bin schon völlig fertig aber so genau hab ich mich mit der Thematik noch nicht beschäftigt. Bisher bin ich froh das ich das Gerät noch am laufen hab.


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)

Geburtstag: 16.04.1986

Bike: Ein Bike so schnell wie eine 7.62mm-Fullmetalljacket=>Hardtail und ein "Ich bin ein Drecksbock-prügel mich zu Tode- Hardtail!" 







Die sind doch alle gleich...

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von GTdanni _
> *aber so genau hab ich mich mit der Thematik noch nicht beschäftigt.  *



Ja aber, dafür sind wir ja da!

Gruß Koko*heute im Postingwahn*


----------



## GTdanni (18. September 2003)

Dann sag mir, was soll für ne Gabel dran?


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von GTdanni _
> *Dann sag mir, was soll für ne Gabel dran? *



Wie, und schon machst du,was ich dir sage

Wie wär's mit ner 96er Judy?

Gruß koko


----------



## phattyred (18. September 2003)

> Gruß Koko*heute im Postingwahn*



na dann hier was zum "chillen" oder wie man das heutzutage so nennt:
...oder hört ihr keine "anständige" musik mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *.oder hört ihr keine "anständige" musik mehr? *



Zumindest keine von Frauen mit nem Hahnenkamm

Gruß koko*es hört nicht auf*


----------



## GTdanni (18. September 2003)

neeee da lass ich lieber die Noleen drin, es soll doch auch ein bischen aussehen.


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von GTdanni _
> *neeee da lass ich lieber die Noleen drin, es soll doch auch ein bischen aussehen. *



Ja das ist nun aber ein Widerspruch in sich

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *Sowas finde ich echt zum kotzen,egal ob es ein Cd war oder net.
> Andre Leute wären froh wenn sie sowas hätten und hätten den bestimmt wieder irgendwie hinbekommen... Deppen da... *



klar mit Sekundenkleber und ausserdem in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, da sind die Kinder so arm, die können sich nicht mal ein Kettler leisten und wir Wohlstands-Satten Säcke verballern amerikanische Wunderwerke der Technik!

Noleen? Kann man die nicht seit neustem auch in Orthopädie-Fachgeschäften kaufen???


----------



## GTdanni (18. September 2003)

Ich kann doch nicht so ne Kindergabel an das Ding bauen, ich hab doch auch keinen "Gummidämpfer" am Hinterbau.


----------



## DocSnyder (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von GTdanni _
> *neeee da lass ich lieber die Noleen drin, es soll doch auch ein bischen aussehen. *



Quäle nie ein GT zum Scherz...

Ernsthaft: da gehört ne 96er Judy SL rein.


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von GTdanni _
> *Ich kann doch nicht so ne Kindergabel an das Ding bauen, ich hab doch auch keinen "Gummidämpfer" am Hinterbau. *



Ja mei, so wurd's aber nu mal ausgeliefert

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (18. September 2003)

Ja die Noleen Gabel - auch wenn ich die noch 20mal gezeigt bekomme werde ich immer wieder die Tüte hervorholen!
Deutschlandweit werden zur Zeit mindestens drei druchaus ansehnliche Räder mit diesen Geschwülsten verunstaltet!!!

Gibt es da nicht ein Gen im menschlichen Körper, daß einem verbietet sowas schön zu finden???


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)

Nr. 1:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (18. September 2003)

Judy SL in Gelb, nee das lass ich mal lieber. Ausgeliefert wurde übrigens nur der Rahmen(hab den Lieferschein von Sport Import noch da) Aufgebaut wurde es dann mit ner Indy xc (pfui) dann folgte ne Mag 21 und dann ne Noleen Chubby (die wog ca 30KG) nun bin ich echt glücklich mit der Crosslink. Ich benutze das Bike ja auch also sollte die Funktion auch stimmen.


----------



## GTdanni (18. September 2003)

P.S. am oberen Bild fehlen nur noch die Schutzbleche.


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)

Nr.2


----------



## phattyred (18. September 2003)

...vielleicht lässt die immunität  im Altern nach, so wie bei herpes?


----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)

Nr.3:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Danni

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Nr.2 *



 

.... das hat das schöne Rad einfach nicht verdient ...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Das Rad hat so einiges nicht verdient

Gruß Koko


----------



## DocSnyder (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von GTdanni _
> *Judy SL in Gelb, nee das lass ich mal lieber.*



Sehe grad das das STS auch noch mit ner roten Ölquelle verunstaltet ist.
Hast recht, da kommts dann auf die Gabel auch nicht mehr an...


----------



## GTdanni (19. September 2003)

An diese Räder passt ne Crosslink ja nun echt nicht(genauso wie die MAG an nen roten Rahmen) Ausserdem ist das noch nicht der Gipfel, ich such noch die Carbonversion von dem Teil


----------



## GTdanni (19. September 2003)

Aber erstmal geh ich ins Bett und träum von der, von mir, mit Graphitöl gefüllten HS 22 (ich hatte grad nix anneres da)


----------



## Kokopelli (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von GTdanni _
> *Aber erstmal geh ich ins Bett und träum von der, von mir, mit Graphitöl gefüllten HS 22 (ich hatte grad nix anneres da) *



Hossa!

Dann knuddel mal deinen Tommy schön

Gruß Koko


----------



## DocSnyder (19. September 2003)

So, ich wünsch denn ma allseits eine geruhsame Nacht.


----------



## phatlizard (19. September 2003)




----------



## Kokopelli (19. September 2003)

Und auch Koko wünscht euch eine schöne Nacht!

Gruß koko


----------



## eL (19. September 2003)

Kaum klickt man nach jahren mal wieder den fertig...... an und schon bekommt man die leckersten bikes on earth zu sehen...
Danke koko!!!!!!!!!!! 
@Danni
willkommen bei den crosslinken....und wenn du genau auf das blaue bike schaust wirst du erkennen das es schutzbleche hat und zwar SKS tourenradschutzbleche.Genau wie es lampe und schloß hat...da es sich hierbei um ne citybitch handelt.

@phatty
für Berlin kannst die tüte zuhause lassen denn du wirst wohl keins der beiden bikes zu gesicht bekommen  

So ihr liebhaber degenerierten schrottes ...schlaft schön und freut euch auf BERLIN den es wird endgeil und is nich mehr lange hin


----------



## zurkoe (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *Gibt's denn in Norwegen nichts gescheites zu beissen ?
> Werft dem Mädel mal en paar Brotbrocken hin !
> 
> Baschdel *


Ahh, ich seh schon, da is einer auf´em Dorf aufgewachsen! Ne, sag nix, ich kenn die Dimensionen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. September 2003)

Joe Murray hat angeblich eine neu Custom-Frima ...

"Angeblich" weil auf der website sein Name nicht erwähnt wird, er es aber wohl sein soll ...

Sendero Cycles


----------



## Kokopelli (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Kaum klickt man nach jahren mal wieder den fertig...... an und schon bekommt man die leckersten bikes on earth zu sehen...*



Also du riechst es doch, wenn irgendwo ne Noleen gepostet wird, oder

Unglaublich!

Gruß koko


----------



## itz (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *So, ich wünsch denn ma allseits eine geruhsame Nacht.
> 
> 
> ...



Der Hammer!!!  

Sogar die Zuschauer schauen sich um, wenn das nich Liebe zum Detail ist ... der Bildbearbeiter sollte Rahmen bauen  

Chris


----------



## ibislover (19. September 2003)

finde ich nur geil!! 







/phil


----------



## ibislover (19. September 2003)

/phil


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (19. September 2003)

> Der Hammer!!!





> Sogar die Zuschauer schauen sich um, wenn das nich Liebe zum Detail ist ... der Bildbearbeiter sollte Rahmen bauen


   

Die Zwiebeln! Du hast die Zwiebeln vergessen.


----------



## bsg (19. September 2003)

@phil: eine lefty ... boah wird mir schlecht ... wie kann man nur ...


----------



## phatlizard (19. September 2003)

lefty/IF

die hässlichste MTB-Gabel der Welt im überbewertetsten (wenn auch schönen) MTB-Rahmen der Welt ... passt schon: Poser-Bike!


----------



## ibislover (19. September 2003)

@bsg & phaty

ist eben mal wieder ein beispiel für ein echt "amerikanisch" aufgebautes bike! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Also du riechst es doch, wenn irgendwo ne Noleen gepostet wird, oder
> ...



Jepp  

Anmerkung:
ne lefty in nen eineinachtelsteureröhrchen reinzuquetschen is ein verbrechen.....Wer solch geniale wundergabel fahren möchte sollte wenigstens soviel stil besitzen und sich die passende coladose dazu kaufen.










Weitermachen!!


----------



## Kokopelli (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Wer solch geniale wundergabel fahren möchte sollte wenigstens soviel stil besitzen und sich die passende coladose dazu kaufen.*



Uneingeschränkte Zustimmung...wenn schon schei.sse, dann wenigstens mit S.T.Y.L.E 

Gruß Koko


----------



## peppaman (19. September 2003)

@GTdanni

noch mal zum sts.....


zum thema lieferzustand.....

nur den rahmen zu ordern und ihn dann "nur" mit ´ner indy auszurüsten ist ja auch etwas daneben....


und:
die XT mag zwar aus der richtigen zeit stammen.
dem rahmen wird sie aber nicht gerecht.

da gehört ´ne xtr dran und ne judy (wahlweise SL oder DH...obwohl dh. erst beim lobo glaub ich) 

und ´ne syncros stütze!


(aber was red ich, bei meinem Eddy hat es damals auch nur für ´ne Shogun-Stütze gereicht)



ach ja:
wir haben noch eine carbon-crosslink im Bikebahnhof.....












......mit......












SMARTSHOCK 







folge dem link in meiner signatur

gruß
peppa


----------



## phatlizard (19. September 2003)

Und die habe alle die gleiche Telefon-Nummer! Praktisch ...

001-858-874-4500 ext.320


----------



## GTdanni (19. September 2003)

Nochmal zum STS, den Rahmen hab nicht ich bestellt sondern ein Kumpel, ich hab es dann 1999 von seinem Vater gekauft(Er konnte es leider nicht mehr gebrauchen) die meisten Teile waren schon dran, ich hab nur Gabel, Steuersatz, Vorbau, Lenker und Bremsen getauscht. Ja klar ne XTR Gruppe wär schon schön, aber da fehlt das Geld noch etwas  Die Sattelstütze ist schon ok, ist ne Control Tech(die ich schon mehrfach"modifizieren"musste)


----------



## joe yeti (19. September 2003)

brauch ja woll kaum sagen für was!

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. September 2003)




----------



## joe yeti (19. September 2003)

nice


----------



## ibislover (19. September 2003)

im Downhill, Dual und Dirt forum, sind die waren bike akrobaten unterwegs,
.
.
.
























echt,

























wirklich, nur mit dem bremsen haben sie es nicht so! 






























 








































  







bild stammt übrigens aus der dortigen gallery!



/phil


----------



## Kokopelli (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *bild stammt übrigens aus der dortigen gallery!
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ist wirklich schlimm mit der Akne unter den Jugendlichen heutzutage...

Und ich sach noch: "Nicht Pitschen!"

Gruß Koko*I was speeding, now I#m bleeding*


----------



## Staabi (19. September 2003)

Hi,

bah  .Irgendwo habe ich noch Bilder von einem Sturz 1990, als ich bei diesigem Wetter volle Kanone durch einen Maschendrahtzaun gebrettert bin. Der war über den Weg gespannt, damit kein Wild in die Schonung reinläuft. Da sah ich ähnlich aus, wenn auch nicht ganz so blutig.

And now for something completely different:

*Quiz*

Wer weis, was für ein Bike das ist?


----------



## ZeFlo (20. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *.... *Quiz*
> 
> Wer weis, was für ein Bike das ist? *



... gefahr hin mich mal wiede komplett lächerlich zu machen 

anhand dem erkennbaren  würde ich mal sagen das teil ist von irgendwann zw. '87 und '90, es ist ein stahlrahmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, die geometrie erinnert mich verzweifelt an brodie oder von joe murray gebautes ... 

position und grösse des schriftzuges nach könnte es aber auch ein fisher sein. oder ein germans, aber der hat m. w. zu der zeit noch nixxx gebaut sondern mit butch zusammen uns unwissenden in dunkelheit lebenden das licht gebracht 

immerhindenstahlrahmenhabichsoforterkannt
flo


----------



## phatlizard (20. September 2003)

Dieser Thread verdient Eure Aufmerksamkeit - doch ehrlich ....


----------



## GTdanni (20. September 2003)

Und nochmal zum STS, ich hab ganz vergessen zu erwähnen das ich z.Z. nen Crux Kettenblatt in einer sehr geschmackvollen Farbe drauf habe, aber ich hab es geschenkt bekommen. Da fahr ich es auch ab, seht selbst.


----------



## GTdanni (20. September 2003)

Nun aber noch das Rad meines Vaters, ein CD M500, da sind fast alle Teile original. Die Sattelstütze und der Sattel sind mal gehimmelt worden und die Baumarkt V-Brakes hab ich ihm dran gebaut(von der Funktion sind die aber immernoch besser als die Cantis die da mal dran waren) P.S. ja die Gabel ist echt ein Klassiker.


----------



## peppaman (20. September 2003)

ich glaub viel fertiger kann man ein cannondale gar nicht machen...


ganze arbeit das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (20. September 2003)

Stimmt das CD ist echt verwurschtelt, aber es läuft seit dem Kauf problemlos(muss ca 94-95 gewesen sein)


----------



## olli (20. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Hi,
> 
> bah  .Irgendwo habe ich noch Bilder von einem Sturz 1990, als ich bei diesigem Wetter volle Kanone durch einen Maschendrahtzaun gebrettert bin. Der war über den Weg gespannt, damit kein Wild in die Schonung reinläuft. Da sah ich ähnlich aus, wenn auch nicht ganz so blutig.
> ...



Ich hatte mal ein 1988 oder 1989 Hercules. Das sah genau so aus.


----------



## Sylvester (20. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *ich glaub viel fertiger kann man ein cannondale gar nicht machen...*



...wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst  

[ gott man könnte ja meinen du wärst neu hier.......... ]


----------



## DerAlex (21. September 2003)

noch was totes: Yo Eddy


----------



## THO (21. September 2003)

der verkäufer meint aber mit etwas" guten willen" bekommt man einen tollen rahmen von chris chance weit unter dem 1500$ neupreis.

na dann ab in die wälder damit.................................


----------



## peppaman (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *
> 
> ...wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst
> ...



....hast schon recht....

aber das cd vom danni LEBT JA NOCH !!! 

@ danni
du barbar !!


----------



## Sylvester (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> 
> ....hast schon recht....
> ...




quod esset demonstrandum.....


----------



## ZeFlo (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Hi,
> 
> .... And now for something completely different:
> ...



... was is jetzt  spielt keiner mit?? 

ah pah * WICHTE *  oder noch schlimmer * AHNUNGSLOSE *

keinerspieltmitmir
flo


----------



## phatlizard (21. September 2003)

Dann sag es doch Flo ... ich hab die MBA auch wo das Bild drin ist, kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern und will es jetzt nicht raussuchen, um dann klugzuschei$$ern .. wobei ich as ja mit grösster Begeisterung tue - also normalerweise ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (21. September 2003)

ist das die mba-ausgabe, in der auch der stars&stripes-chopper und das mantis-korb-vorne-dran-bike drin sind??


----------



## peppaman (21. September 2003)

ach ja, und das "all weather"-trommelbremsen-bike??


----------



## ZeFlo (21. September 2003)

... ja schon auf der letzten seite mein statement abgegeben. hab auch keine lust rauszukramen, und das wäre ja auch zu einfach und gilt nicht 

@peppa

an doppelposting syndrom erkrankt oder hyperactiv  schwere kindheit wohl...

wo sind da trommelbremsen dran  du solltest an deiner gläserdicke arbeiten  

kopfschüttelnd
german


----------



## Staabi (21. September 2003)

Soll ich auflösen? Wird aber für eine Überraschung in der Runde sorgen.

Ach, ich löse auf, Ihr tappt ja eh alle im dunkeln.

Es ist ein....


1988er




MTL1





von







na?









Germans.





Bild stammt aus Ulrich Herzogs Buch "Das Mountain Bike" von 1988.



Grüße,

Michael


----------



## olli (21. September 2003)

Hamm die das bei Hercules machen lassen ? 
Also mein 1988/89er Super Competition war dem Teil "wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten".


----------



## phatlizard (21. September 2003)

@Olli: Das war jetzt aber ein böser Tritt in die Eier ... also in meine und Germans!

@Staabi: Na da kann ich ja lange auf die MBA-Sammlung stieren - das Buch hab ich aber auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (21. September 2003)

blau lakiert gelle grosser!


----------



## ZeFlo (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Soll ich auflösen? Wird aber für eine Überraschung in der Runde sorgen.
> 
> Ach, ich löse auf, Ihr tappt ja eh alle im dunkeln.
> ...



... dunkel denn doch nicht, zumindest ziemlich nahe gewesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,



> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... gefahr hin mich mal wiede komplett lächerlich zu machen
> ...



rechthaberisch
flo


----------



## olli (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> @Olli: Das war jetzt aber ein böser Tritt in die Eier ... also in meine und Germans!
> ...


*





*


----------



## phatlizard (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Soll ich mich jetzt besser fühlen???







Ach so ...


----------



## DerAlex (21. September 2003)

Sorry, aber ich finde das Kona gar nicht übel (mit anderem Lenker)


----------



## phatlizard (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Sorry, aber ich finde das Kona gar nicht übel (mit anderem Lenker) *



War auch nicht als hässliches Beispiel gedacht ... aber da war doch nochwas für Dich im grossen weiten Netz ... !


----------



## DerAlex (21. September 2003)

Phaty:
 
Und das beste: Die werden auch richtig benutzt!

Boah Olli, das Bild vom Herkules habe ich vorhin irgendwie nicht wahrgenommen. Jetzt ist der Abend doch verdorben. Herkules, nee! 
So (und auch anders) gesehen, war die Kult-Definition der Ifma doch wirklich akzeptabel. (ich war Samstag dort- weiss der Himmel, was mich da gerítten hat, aber ich wollte dem Massenandrang entfliehen)


----------



## Staabi (21. September 2003)

Hi,

der Mann mit dem grünen Curtlo ist ohne Zweifel verrückt, denn....


...der hat Speedplay Frog Pedale am Rad. Ich bin die einmal probegefahren und niemals hatte ich solche Angst auf dem Bike  .

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Sylvester (21. September 2003)

....und mich plagt immer noch ein schlechtes gewissen:

WIR HABEN DIE EHRENRUNDE NIE GEDREHT


----------



## peppaman (21. September 2003)

@flo
auch wenn es keine entschuldigung für die derzeitige Quantität und Qualität   meiner Postings ist....

mein doppelpost bezog sich auf eine olle MbA-Ausgabe in der verschiedene "spezial-/sonder-bikes" gezeigt wurden, u.a. eben auch ein bike mit kleinem vorderrad und einem "gestänge" (oder war es ein kindersitz?) vorne dran, glaub es war von mantis.Und auch ein bike mit trommelbremsen war dabei (Hanebrink?), und dieser laaange chopper mit stars&stripes-"tank"...

die fotos aus dieser ausgabe habe ich hier im fertigmacher schon alle gesehen...


nach phatys andeutung war ich davon überzeugt "dein" bild dort auch gesehen zu haben...

can´t help it...

jetzt ma früh ins bett!
gruß
peppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. September 2003)

Rahmenmaterial Titan 
700c Laufräder (!!) 
Rahmenhöhe: 72cm 
Oberrohrlänge: 66cm 
Grösse des Fahrers: 2,14 m
Beruf des Fahrers: Basketball-Trainer


----------



## phatlizard (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sylvester _
> *....und mich plagt immer noch ein schlechtes gewissen:
> 
> WIR HABEN DIE EHRENRUNDE NIE GEDREHT  *



Tja die schuldest Du mir dann wohl noch ... !!!


----------



## Sylvester (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Tja die schuldest Du mir dann wohl noch ... !!! *



...im lokal deiner wahl irgendwann einmal  


DA HABEN SICH ABER AUCH EINIGE MITSCHULDIG GEMACHT!!


----------



## ZeFlo (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *@flo
> auch wenn es keine entschuldigung für die derzeitige Quantität und Qualität   meiner Postings ist....
> 
> ...



 is ja gut 

du musst mich auch nicht mehr german nennen, zur belohnung  

ciao
flo


----------



## peppaman (21. September 2003)

daaaannnnke meiiister 






und weil ich jetzt wieder gut schlafen kann, hab ich noch nebenbei ein kleines betthupferl zurechtformatiert 

(nein: leider KEINE räder und auch keine ....TÜTEN )


----------



## Jeroen (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Rahmenmaterial Titan
> 700c Laufräder (!!)
> Rahmenhöhe: 72cm
> ...




Siehe ich das gut? Zinn Cycles??

Ubrigens; sehr steif kann das wohl nicht sein...


----------



## rob (21. September 2003)

apropos rennrad:

das wär doch was für dich koko, altn fakef*cker


----------



## Marcus (21. September 2003)

rob, blaetter mal ein paar Seiten im Fertigmacher zurueck... 6 setzen!

rkm#




now listening to: *main concept - Wasserfarben decken nicht*


----------



## Kokopelli (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *rob, blaetter mal ein paar Seiten im Fertigmacher zurueck... 6 setzen! *



Danke 

So, un' jetz ma Butter bei die Fische.

Wozu hab ich mich eigentlich im Bayernzelt zum Affen gemacht???

Bilders her, aber zackig!

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *6 setzen*


  




> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Bilders her, aber zackig!*


da musste whoa anhauen, den alten schlendrian...


dafür gibts jetzt den esk in voller aktion (dalton-brüder rob, pda, rikman, arthur dent in reihenfolge) beim mannschaftszeitfahren:


----------



## phatlizard (22. September 2003)

ESK goes BDR!!!! SKANDAL ... !!! 


Dann doch lieber Mon-Chi-Chi-Bikes


----------



## peppaman (22. September 2003)

na zumindest dem Co-Piloten des Rasenden Falken sollte es hier leicht fallen die "Mensch"-Maschine-Symbiose einzugehen


----------



## peppaman (22. September 2003)

oder ist das die canadische antwort auf YETI.....















...Grizzly? 














muuuhhaaaaahuhaaaaaa


















peppa
-hat gut geschlafen-...flo is schuld!!


----------



## Beelzebub (22. September 2003)

der alti muss ja mit seinem marin ti auf der ifma nen bleibenden eindruck hinterlassen haben 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3627724196&category=32508

seit gestern weiss ich auch warum er eingänger fährt....
der macht doch jedes ritzelpaket kaputt


----------



## phatlizard (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *der alti muss ja mit seinem marin ti auf der ifma nen bleibenden eindruck hinterlassen haben
> *



_"Beliebt und begehrt unter allen Liebhabern von Classic-Bikes wie Merlin, Yeti, Fat-Chanche u.s.w.   ..."_ 

Wenn das der Butch hört ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (22. September 2003)

Wie war das nochmal?

Butch vor Gladys: "Also das sagt mir jetzt gar nichts" 

Ach, herrlisch, endlich wird mal über ein anderes Bike jelästert

Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (22. September 2003)

dein kokopelli eigendliche ne eigene tele-nummer?

dann rufe ich es mal an?


----------



## Lhafty (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Stimmt Darling!
> *


*

... und bei irgendeinem öffentlichen Auftritt wird Dich ein feuchter Schmatz direkt auf die fleischfarbene Badekapp treffen. Also fürchte Dich!!!!





Original geschrieben von phatlizard 
Das gibt Haue!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Jetzt zickt er wieder der Große. Keinen Sinn für's Schöne, aber so ist es halt: die wahren Künstler wurden zu Lebzeiten schon immer verkannt.

Dann zeig ich Dir halt mal meinen Singlespeeder. Und jetzt nörgel nicht wieder! Ist ein echter Clunker, gefahren von Joe (Fe)breeze (Garry Fisher(man) saß auf dem Gepäckträger).  Man beachte das revolutionäre Bremssystem!*


----------



## andy1 (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lhafty _
> *
> Ist ein echter Clunker, gefahren von Joe (Fe)breeze (Garry Fisher(man) saß auf dem Gepäckträger).  Man beachte das revolutionäre Bremssystem! *




Und wer hats erfunden ? 

Fat(Phat) Chance(nlos)


----------



## Lhafty (22. September 2003)

Hähä, wo sind die wahren Dreckfresser, die auf ähnlichem Baujahr in einem Repack Revival Race (RRR statt DDD) gegen mich antreten. Ich bekomm aber phaty auf den Gepäckträger, dann kommen wir auf das Kampfgewicht einer vollgetankten Goldwing und sollten eigentlich die Schallmauer durchbrechen können ... oder halt irgend ne andere Mauer.


----------



## Kokopelli (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lhafty _
> *
> Ich bekomm aber phaty auf den Gepäckträger.......und sollten eigentlich die Schallmauer durchbrechen können *



Wird schwer mit dem Vorderrad in der Luft

Gruß Koko


----------



## Lhafty (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Wird schwer mit dem Vorderrad in der Luft
> *



Da irrst Du aber gewaltig. Die Gewichtsverteilung ist wie bei jedem Sportwagen: *50:50*


----------



## andy1 (22. September 2003)

Kultbike vergangener Tage


----------



## Kokopelli (22. September 2003)

Also bitte Andy

Ist es jetzt schon soweit, dass wir Leserbikes aus der B*** scannen und hier posten?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44257&highlight=leserbike

Also bitte: Das STX-Schaltwerk passt nicht und die Kurbeln sind auch mies...

Gruß koko


----------



## bsg (22. September 2003)

was man beim aufräumen alles findet ... wenigstens damit hatte gekko recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (22. September 2003)

sehr geil

Gruß Koko


----------



## Litespeed (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lhafty _
> *
> 
> Jetzt zickt er wieder der Große. Keinen Sinn für's Schöne, aber so ist es halt: die wahren Künstler wurden zu Lebzeiten schon immer verkannt.
> ...






Den kann ich übä !


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (22. September 2003)

.......nich?! Originähl 26"


----------



## lebaron (22. September 2003)

hast du das tandem bild noch in guter quali

DENN DAS MUSS IN DIE GALLERIE ....


----------



## Kokopelli (22. September 2003)

Leider nicht, hab ich aus dem Katalog ausgeschnitten

Gruß koko


----------



## roesli (22. September 2003)

..bei den alten Gestellen sind....

Condor, Anno 36


Phaty:

Humuhumunukunuku A-Puah'A - So heisst das!   

..wenn man mal einmal nich aufpasst, wird gleich die Weltgeschichte verfälscht....


----------



## phatlizard (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *
> Humuhumunukunuku A-Puah'A  *



GESUNDHEIT!!!


----------



## roesli (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> GESUNDHEIT!!! *



 ertappt


----------



## andy1 (23. September 2003)

Das Gerippe hab ich leider verhökert, da freut sich ein anderer "Singlespeeder".
Hab ich ja mal auf dem Sperrmüll gefunden.

Mein anderes Schätzchen, ein Wanderer ist dem mit 3 Gängen natürlich völlig übertechnisiert und muss außer  Konkurrenz mitmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litespeed (23. September 2003)

Muffenlos löten kann inzwischen jeder japanische Klempner...

Lotlos gemufft sind die Rahmen der wahren Geniesser !

Baschdel


----------



## phatlizard (23. September 2003)

Kein Wunder, daß man bei so einem Outfit zu bewusstseinserweiternden Substanzen greifen muss!


----------



## peppaman (23. September 2003)

sparen wir uns die duskussionen....

ich darf mal kurz aus dem booklet der neuen David Bowie-Cd ("Reality") zitieren:

"The Band: David Bowie: guitar, keyboards baritone sax, percussion, synths, backing vocals........und STYLOPHONE ..."; danach kommen die anderen Musiker...


bei Stylefragen bitte in Zukunft erst beim Meister (www.davidbowie.com) nachschauen....

wichtig: kann noch jemand  ´nen Link ins 5D-Universum setzen ?!


für Kult ist dann der gute Butch zuständig.....


@phaty:
also Gänsehautmäßig bin ich den Bowie-Bassläufen mal wieder völlig erlegen...


peppa
...bring me the discoking...


----------



## phatlizard (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> @phaty:
> also Gänsehautmäßig bin ich den Bowie-Bassläufen mal wieder völlig erlegen...
> *



Hmmm ja Gail Ann Dorsey ... und die sieht sogar noch gut aus!

Und ich hab gerade (illegaler Weise) ein paar neue STING-Songs gehört!
Zwei Götter gleichzeitig: Bowie und Sting - so was wird doch heute garnicht mehr gebaut ... !


----------



## chainsaw (23. September 2003)

ist das wahr 


Wir haben leider keine Startplaetze fuer das Rennen mehr frei. Du kannst dich also lediglich noch fuer das gesamte andere Rahmenprogramm anmelden. Auch am Special-Contest (geheim!) nach dem Rennen kannst du teilnehmen. Allein wegen dieses Contests lohnt es sich schon nach Berlin zu kommen!


----------



## Steinhummer (23. September 2003)

...gestern haben sie die neue Sting auf HR1 vorgestellt. Verglichen mit den musikalischen Abstürzen manch anderer, einst brillianter Künstler (ich sach als Beispiel nur Phil Collins! ) ist Sting natürlich immer noch ne Bank. Auf Dauer empfinde ich die leicht jammerige Stimme jedoch als etwas aufreibend...

Zum Schluss noch ein Buchtipp:

Matt Seaton: Der Ausreißer. Meine Rennradjahre

Lasst euch nicht vom Klappentext beirren, der ein wenig der Eindruck erweckt, hier habe jemand nach dem Tod seiner Frau als Therapie ein Buch geschrieben. DEM IST NICHT SO! Vielmehr handelt es sich um eine fein beobachtete und augenzwinkernd (hey, es ist ein Engländer!) geschriebene Liebeserklärung ans Radfahren, vor allem ans Radrennfahren. KAUFEN!!!

Steinhummer (gerade mit 22 Piste Pirko im Ohr )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chainsaw _
> *ist das wahr
> 
> 
> ...



?

Och nee, wann legen die Berliner endlich mal die sozialistisch geprägte 'wir müssen alles regeln* mentalität ab

Shietegal sach ich da nur...bin ja selber nicht gemeldet

gruß Koko*der wo seinen GBBC Rahmen heute wieder zu Rockenstein geschickt hat*

P.S. : @chainsaw: hast du bei mir oder ich bei dir geklaut???


----------



## chainsaw (23. September 2003)

@Koko

also den spruch hab ich rahmen der organisation des darmstadt-rennens in die signatur genommen um mir und den anderen mut zu machen.

ist auch hier in darmstadt die neue begrüssung zwischen arbeitssuchenden, die sich beim grossen A begegnen. 

also war wohl ein zufall.


alles wird gut.


----------



## Kokopelli (23. September 2003)

Und ich habe ihn jetzt anläßlich meiner lustigen Erfahrung mit der Neulackierung meines Bontragers in meine Signatur übernommen.

@horscht: Ich bin mal so frei


----------



## rasaldul (23. September 2003)




----------



## Horst Link (23. September 2003)

Da lässt du mal lieber die lieber Finger von!


----------



## rasaldul (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *Da lässt du mal lieber die lieber Finger von!  *



sowieso - rennräder sind nicht unbedingt meins


----------



## phatlizard (23. September 2003)

@chainsaw: alles wird gut! 

@Horst: Rock'n'Roll!

mach bitte noch 10 "EinverickterGang" die gehen nach England!!!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (23. September 2003)

Ein Outing, das Geschmack beweist :



> ibislover schrieb am Heute 22:54:
> 
> ich finde die kokopellis gar nicht so schlecht...
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen

Gruß Koko*owner of kult-expo winner 2007*


----------



## ibislover (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ein Outing, das Geschmack beweist :
> 
> 
> ...




uiuiuiuiuiuiui.....
zieh dich warm an kollege! wenn ich dich erwische, sperre ich dich monate mit diesem herrn ein und werde dein bonti an basti verschenken!

and here is your punisher:







 ,
phil


----------



## Kokopelli (23. September 2003)

Vor Markus S. hab ich keine Angst, höchstens, dass ich an einem Lachanfall sterbe.

Steck mich lieber mit Udo O. aus Kölle in einem Raum....oder besser noch mit beiden...danach wäre die 'klassik-Szene' um zwei 'Szenegrößen' ärmer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (23. September 2003)

mein lieblingsmarkt, 300m um die ecke.


----------



## Bateman (23. September 2003)

@rob
be euch geht der Winter aber früh los....gg

Bateman


----------



## rob (24. September 2003)

das foto is ja nich von diesem jahr 


rob


cu in berlin


----------



## phatlizard (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Steck mich lieber mit Udo O. aus Kölle in einem Raum....oder besser noch mit beiden...danach wäre die 'klassik-Szene' um zwei 'Szenegrößen' ärmer *



Ohne mich???


----------



## phatlizard (24. September 2003)

Einen für die ibislovers ... !


----------



## Litespeed (24. September 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (24. September 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (24. September 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (24. September 2003)

Spot jetzt auch in Titan ... lechz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (24. September 2003)

Kantenklatscher gefaellig???

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t79440.html

Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *Guano Apes - Tribute*


----------



## phatlizard (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Kantenklatscher gefaellig???
> *



Herr Moderator, Herr Moderator - der böse , böse Herr Admin spammt meinen thread mit Verkaufsangeboten aus dem 5D-Bereich voll ... !


----------



## cibi (24. September 2003)

...jetzt geht´s mir besser...


----------



## phatlizard (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cibinium _
> *...jetzt geht´s mir besser... *



dann hättest du aber gleich eine Starrgabel rein-shopen können! Dann ging es mir noch viel besser ... !

Gelbe Federgabeln - die Amis müsste man den ganzen Tag treten! Aus diversen Gründen ....!


----------



## oldschooler (24. September 2003)

das eigentlich für ne gabel? gelbe krone ???


----------



## Beelzebub (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Kantenklatscher gefaellig???
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t79440.html
> ...



der herr steigt wohl auf schmalspur um bitte bleib der marke treu.


btw. 2.12.03 jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

keine angst ich werd jetzt nicht jeden tag ein neues pic zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (24. September 2003)

kagge bild vergessen


----------



## Marcus (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *der herr steigt wohl auf schmalspur um bitte bleib der marke treu.
> *



Aber sicher doch 

Uebrigens, ich glaube, hier entwickelt sich noch eine schoene Diskussion: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t79334.html

Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *Lagwagon - Rifle*


----------



## Beelzebub (24. September 2003)

jetzt wo ich meine ostzonale schmalspurschnalle verkauft hab 

@oldschooler: das is ne RS duke


----------



## ibislover (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von oldschooler _
> *das eigentlich für ne gabel? gelbe krone ??? *



meinst du das ernst?  
is ne rs duke.

gruß,
phil


----------



## DocSnyder (24. September 2003)

Es ist wieder mal Zeit fürs Betthupferl...! 

[Edit: Bild gelöscht, Grüße Staabi]


----------



## m(A)ui (24. September 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3627862076&category=7295

lol

gut' nacht


----------



## roesli (24. September 2003)

..pfui deibel joe - in welchen subversiven Tiefen des Internets schnüffelst Du denn rum?

...wenn schon Plastik, dann so:


----------



## DocSnyder (24. September 2003)

Ich sag jetzt besser nix zu dem Bild...


----------



## joe yeti (24. September 2003)

mein klugschweizer!
@doc, oh süss ein kleiner lizard!

joe


----------



## andy1 (24. September 2003)

schon älter aber voll die Sau:
aber als Betthupferl gehts noch !






[Sorry, aber das Originalbild konnte nicht stehnbleiben, aber ich habe ja für adäquaten Ersatz gesorgt . Grüße, Staabi]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (24. September 2003)

Werbung für eine Bikemarke(?) in Australien -> UNBEDINGT ANKUCKEN 
http://www.kicken.com/funnyfiles2/www.kicken.com-top.bike.mpg


----------



## andy1 (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *schon älter aber voll die Sau:
> aber als Betthupferl gehts noch !
> [Sorry, aber das Originalbild konnte nicht stehnbleiben, aber ich habe ja für adäquaten Ersatz gesorgt . Grüße, Staabi] *



Der gute Staabi !  

OK, dann schauts halt hier nach !


----------



## Staabi (25. September 2003)

Nabend,

ich muss mal wieder zur Mäßigung bei der Auswahl der Betthupferlbilder mahnen. Die Bilder auf den letzten beiden Seiten waren etwas zu viel des guten und könnten Probleme verursachen. 

Und jetzt gute Nacht.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Kokopelli (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Uebrigens, ich glaube, hier entwickelt sich noch eine schoene Diskussion: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t79334.html
> ...



Kokos Senf: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=827051#post827051


----------



## Kokopelli (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Nabend,
> 
> ich muss mal wieder zur Mäßigung bei der Auswahl der Betthupferlbilder mahnen. Die Bilder auf den letzten beiden Seiten waren etwas zu viel des guten und könnten Probleme verursachen.
> ...



Recht hast du! Die Originale waren ja auch nicht besser als das Schwein da oben. Brrrrrrr...Mensch Jungs, das war schon mal besser!






Nacht!

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (25. September 2003)

Da passt man mal drei Stunden nicht auf und schon posten die Schwanzgesteuerten wieder Frischfleisch!

Doc Schneider und Joe Yeti Postings gelöscht ... was haben den die Baden-Württemberger da wieder ausgeheckt???

Wir können alles - ausser echte Frauen anmachen ...

tststststs ... 

Gibt es denn keine Räder mehr, die ihr zeigen könntet?


----------



## DocSnyder (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Nabend,
> 
> ich muss mal wieder zur Mäßigung bei der Auswahl der Betthupferlbilder mahnen. Die Bilder auf den letzten beiden Seiten waren etwas zu viel des guten und könnten Probleme verursachen.*



Wat?!
Bei mir waren weder primäre noch sekundäre Geschlechtsmerkmale zu sehen.


----------



## phatlizard (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Wat?!
> Bei mir waren weder primäre noch sekundäre Geschlechtsmerkmale zu sehen.  *



Dafür sahen die primäre (von Stoff bedeckten) so aus, als würden sie jeden Moment anfangen zu sprechen!!!


----------



## Marcus (25. September 2003)

Ohhhhh, wie es aussieht, schickt sich der Fertigmacher zur endgueltigen Schliessung an? 

rkm#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Ohhhhh, wie es aussieht, schickt sich der Fertigmacher zur endgueltigen Schliessung an?
> 
> rkm# *



Todessehnsucht?

Bevor das passiert, werd ich den Testosteron-Boys und Telefon-Nummern-Fragern persönlich die Knödel abpetzen!

Wahrscheinlich ist es eh nur Moderatoren-Training um die Reflexe zu testen!

phaty


----------



## andy1 (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Dafür sahen die primäre (von Stoff bedeckten) so aus, als würden sie jeden Moment anfangen zu sprechen!!! *



So muss das auch sein:

"Ooh Baby, sprich mit mir !"

Sind doch OK, solche Wunschhosen bzw. Bikinis...


(nein, jetzt nicht auf mich einschlagen)


----------



## phatlizard (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> So muss das auch sein:
> ...



Aber Andy, daß Du als Hard-Core-Europäer so auf künstliche US-Weiber stehst.... tstststs ...

Wenn schon Ami-Porn dann sowas:


----------



## DocSnyder (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Aber Andy, daß Du als Hard-Core-Europäer so auf künstliche US-Weiber stehst.... tstststs ...*


*

Das war aber ne Aussiene. *


----------



## phatlizard (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Das war aber ne Aussiene.  *



Das ist ja egal - wichtig ist nur, daß Andy ihr nie nahe genug kommen wird um mit ihrem Bikini zu reden... !

FERTIGMACHER:


----------



## andy1 (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das ist ja egal - wichtig ist nur, daß Andy ihr nie nahe genug kommen wird um mit ihrem Bikini zu reden... !
> ...



Du gönnst einem aber auch gar nix... 

Naja, der Bikini ist mir rel. egal, ich rede dann ja mit ihren Lippen...
lese ihr jeden Wunsch davon ab !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (25. September 2003)

OK, mal was zum abgewöhnen:


----------



## Marcus (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> FERTIGMACHER:
> *



Sogar Kalle himself ist sich nicht zu schade, gemeinsam mit so einem haesslich lackierten Rahmen auf einem Bild zu sein, auch wenn er gerade in die andere Richtugn schaut... Aber wahrscheinlich hat er den Rahmen in einem Anfall von femininem Wahnsinn sogar selber angepinselt.

Wer ist eigentlich die Perle da? Die Lisa hier aus dem Forum? 

rkm#


----------



## bella (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _*
> Wer ist eigentlich die Perle da? Die Lisa hier aus dem Forum?
> *



Ne, das bin ich


----------



## Marcus (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *
> 
> Ne, das bin ich  *



Haha! 

rkm#


----------



## Kokopelli (25. September 2003)




----------



## andy1 (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *
> 
> Ne, das bin ich  *



aha, das haben wir gerne !
Heimlich mitlesen, die Männer über sich selbst herfallen lassen...
Und dann heimtükisch aus dem Hinterhalt posten !

Also mal Butter bei die Fische !


----------



## phatlizard (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> aha, das haben wir gerne !
> ...



Andy da lässt Du Deine Augen - und Deine Digi-Cam von - Bella Isa (a.k.a. the passiv-leserin) darf das ... !

@Koko: das ist ja mal ein ganz geiler Smilie ... !


----------



## Marcus (25. September 2003)

Was noch auffaellt und mich wundert: Wie schaffen es *nur zwei* Kabelbinder, dieses Monster von Rahmen am Fallen zu hindern?

rkm#


----------



## rasaldul (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Gibt es denn keine Räder mehr, die ihr zeigen könntet? *



doch - macht mich fertig


----------



## Marcus (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *passiv-leserin*



Also, dieses Wort habe ich schon oft im Forum gelesen, konnte mir aber nie genau ausmalen, was das denn nun ist 

Ist damit gemeint, dass man (oder eben Frau) nur mitliest und nichts schreibt? Wenn ja, dann reicht die Bezeichnung "Leserin" bzw. "Leser".

Ich meine, wenn ich lese, dann tue ich das, sprich ich bin aktiv dabei. Von daher ist der Begriff "Passiv-Leserin" bzw. "Passiv-Leser" etwas ungluecklich gewaehlt und sollte in dieser Form nicht weiter verwendet werden.

Vielleicht ist aber auch nur ein Stueck Wissen an mir vorbeigegangen und dieser Begriff hat tatsaechlich eine tiefergehende Bedeutung?! In diesem Fall bitte ich um praezise Aufklaerung!

Ja ja, ich weiss. Ich machs schon selber:

*BRUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!*

rkm#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *BRUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!
> 
> rkm# *



sag mal, gab's beim Kontra an der Ecke heute ein Pfund 'Philosophisches' für 99 cents????

Was'n mit dir los 

@marc: Gefällt mir nicht

Kurbel,Pedale,Steuersatz, Vorbau....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Also, dieses Wort habe ich schon oft im Forum gelesen, konnte mir aber nie genau ausmalen, was das denn nun ist
> ...



Rikman Du brauchst dringend Sex!

Apropos ich hab gestern doch ein Lied gefunden, daß wirklich ein feuchter Traum für jeden Forums-Admin und seinen Wortfilter ist ... Moment wo isses denn ... 

... ach ja ...

fun things to ****. fun things to ****. fun things to ****. fun things to ****. **** the front door, **** the back. **** the good girls with the knack. **** the government until they **** you back. **** a muslim, **** a jew. **** fans of blink 182. that's illegal if you were born in '83. yeah, yeah, yeah. **** a bean cheese burrito. **** a bowl of cookie dough. **** the space between the big and neighbor toe. **** a cop, **** a marine. **** a jar of vaseline. **** a calzone with pepperoni. **** a midget, **** a dwarf. **** chris cringle with an elf. but before you **** it all... go **** yourself!  

phaty

P.S.: Rikman ich hab eben im DH-Technikforum(!!!) einen thread über Nicolai-Bikes(!!!!!) gestartet und der ist nicht gelöscht worden (!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Ich verliere meinen Biss!


----------



## Marcus (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Rikman Du brauchst dringend Sex!
> *


*

Da mach dir mal gar keine Sorgen 




			P.S.: Rikman ich hab eben im DH-Technikforum(!!!) einen thread über Nicolai-Bikes(!!!!!) gestartet und der ist nicht gelöscht worden (!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Ich verliere meinen Biss!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Tja, und das auf die alten Tage. Schaem dich!

rkm#


----------



## peppaman (25. September 2003)

...vielleicht sollten wir folgenden  begriff einführen:

Passiv-Telefonierer


----------



## lebaron (25. September 2003)

.....basti sagt 


WINKE WINKE ..... und fährt kantenklatschen bis sonntag

bye bye, haut rein und macht mal schön weiter, ach ja und klaut mir keine bontys bei ebay weg



CHEERS
basti


*der geißkopf ruft*


----------



## Marcus (25. September 2003)

Nu hau schon endlich ab!

rkm#


----------



## phatlizard (25. September 2003)

Wird doch mal Zeit, daß jemand einen DH-Classic-Thread aufmacht!


----------



## ibislover (25. September 2003)

um die karre is es ja nicht schade, aber um die filme wäre es schon schade gewesen.
aber ihm scheint wohl nix passiert zu sein.

   






gruß,
phil


----------



## DocSnyder (25. September 2003)

Achtung, mumifiziertes Fahrrad:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2193310067

This is a rare custom built track racing bike.It has 24" wheels. It was used for racing  starting in 1921 by an 18 year old named Tony Todaro, whose retired daughter sold it to me. He was close friends with Carl Stockholm, who sopposedly sold it to Tony second hand. It had wooden wheels originally, it now has early aluminum wheels.The seat and handlebars are not original. It has a BSA crank, and no identifying numbers as it was custom built.The paint appears relatively recent, he rode the bike untill he was 82.(1985) The tires are old and dried out, but the bike is solid and quite usable with new tires. Included with bike is one (dated 1922) of several madals won by Mr. Todaro. The other (medals) will be available soon! Buyer pays actual shipping costs. Good luck bidding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BobRock (25. September 2003)

das nenn ich mal n classic bike


----------



## peppaman (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wird doch mal Zeit, daß jemand einen DH-Classic-Thread aufmacht!
> 
> 
> ...



da geh´ich mit!!


----------



## phatlizard (26. September 2003)




----------



## andy1 (26. September 2003)

menno, schreib doch einer mal was lustiges...






soll ich mich so bis zum Feiernachmittag quälen ?  







tut was sonst...


----------



## DocSnyder (26. September 2003)

Etwa sowas wie "in welchem billigem Bordell wurde denn die Phil Wood aufgenommen"?


----------



## peppaman (26. September 2003)

Auf die Frage "Are You experienced ?" hat Phil anscheinend eine passende Antwort auf Fotopapier dabei....




-> seikedälik mofo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (26. September 2003)

Ihr wisst doch wahre Schönheit garnicht mehr zu schätzen ... !

@Andy1: 10 phaty-verwarn-punkte wegen exzessivem Smilie-Missbrauch in einem besonders geschmacklosen Fall! 

Siehste Koko die Geister die Du riefst ...


----------



## andy1 (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> @Andy1: 10 phaty-verwarn-punkte wegen exzessivem Smilie-Missbrauch in einem besonders geschmacklosen Fall!
> *


----------



## Marcus (26. September 2003)

rkm#


----------



## Eisenfahrer (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> 
> da geh´ich mit!! *



Kontra!

(will's jemand? Ach ne, Basti ist ja unterwex)


----------



## Marcus (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eisenfahrer _
> *
> 
> Kontra!
> ...



Du sollst hier nicht deine bei Ebay ersteigerten Sachen praesentieren!

rkm#


----------



## phatlizard (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> Du sollst hier nicht deine bei Ebay ersteigerten Sachen praesentieren!
> *



Wie jetzt? dafür hat jemand Geld bezahlt?
Grundgütiger...

phaty
no sleep 'til Berlin


----------



## Marcus (26. September 2003)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Sind da zwei Daempfer drin, oder was? 

rkm#


----------



## dubbel (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> Was noch auffaellt und mich wundert: Wie schaffen es *nur zwei* Kabelbinder, dieses Monster von Rahmen am Fallen zu hindern?
> 
> rkm#



das sind wahrscheinlich kabelbinder aus der weltraumforschung

möglichkeit 2:  an der von zeltplane verdeckten stelle ist ein t-träger an das steuerrohr geschweisst, der wiederum mit dem, ähem, fundament des zeltes verbunden ist.  






nur so ne idee...


----------



## dubbel (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Sind da zwei Daempfer drin, oder was?
> 
> rkm# *



vielleicht weltraumdämpfer?


----------



## peppaman (26. September 2003)

weltraumdämpfer mit neuer V-I-P-D-technologie








very-impropable-platform-damping.....







.....freue mich schon auf die ersten "Autos, die das volle Potential des FluxKompensators ausnutzen"   





dranbleiben!!
peppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (26. September 2003)

uck technology!

"...heavy metal thunder!"


----------



## andy1 (26. September 2003)

gibt schon immer ziemlich komische Zusammentstellung im Bkebuisiness, das erinnert mich immer an was...


----------



## Kokopelli (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Siehste Koko die Geister die Du riefst ... *












Und jetzt eine Bildergeschichte:














































Lustich, gell

Gruß Koko*masterofsmilies*


----------



## andy1 (26. September 2003)

ich natürlich neugierig hab nur mal so mal Renates Profil angeklickt und siehe da...  
ups


----------



## phatlizard (26. September 2003)

*Rache für Wembley!!! *

Für alle Berlin-Fahrer, die Sonntags noch da sein werden!

1. Singlespeed Mannschafts-Europa-Meisterschaft .... ääähmmm also so ähnlich halt irgendwie, mit Bikes und Bier und Engländern ...

1.S.S.M.E.M.


----------



## ibislover (26. September 2003)

...is that yours?










gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (26. September 2003)

So müssen Mädels aussehen, die im Fertigmacher gerne gesehen sind!


----------



## Jeroen (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *...is that yours?
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, von ein Kumpel von mich.. Ich fahre 17" räder.. also dieser wurde mir niemals passen...

Dieser steht zum verkaufen.

Mehr info's per mail.


----------



## ibislover (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *... Ich fahre 17" räder.. also dieser wurde mir niemals passen...
> 
> Dieser steht zum verkaufen.
> ...




stimmt, hätte ich ja wissen müssen! 
ein moots steht an zweiter stelle auf meiner wunschliste, muß aber wohl noch 2 jährchen warten! 


die gabel würde ich aber nehmen! 



gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (26. September 2003)

... motzlava klingt jetzt aber eher nicht so gut  

@ jeroen ich dachte immer du fährst 26" räder  und der motz wirkt für ein rad mit 17" rädern ziemlich imposant  photoshop oda? 

ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (26. September 2003)

flo


----------



## joe yeti (26. September 2003)

sage mir die tele- nummer flox, denn mache ike fertig!  

@phaty, ganz dolle frau!


----------



## Marcus (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF? Sieht doch echt schau aus!


----------



## ZeFlo (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> WTF? Sieht doch echt schau aus!  *



... ich dachte du stehts auf pink ohne schutzbleche 
woher der sinneswandel 

       
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (26. September 2003)

.... sach nixx 






ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (26. September 2003)

tu das bild raus! das is pornografisch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcus (26. September 2003)

Ach, was der da macht, das bringe ich noch frueh um drei...

rkm#




now listening to: *Anthrax - Fueled*


----------



## ZeFlo (26. September 2003)

... sollte aber hier einschreiten 






da ist der surly ja direkt zum liebhaben..


savethegreendales
flo


----------



## peppaman (26. September 2003)

schlagt mich, aber das surly sieht richtig gut aus !!


(ohne  )


----------



## joe yeti (26. September 2003)

du fährst nacht um halb drei mit pinks cds rum

da sage ich nur päh, päh!


----------



## Marcus (26. September 2003)

Ich trau mich das wenigstens auch IRL!


----------



## phatlizard (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Flo  macht Koko nach???

Faker-Faker!


----------



## joe yeti (26. September 2003)

huch


----------



## Marcus (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Faker-Faker! *



Ach wat!

FakeFu©ker-FakerFu©cker sagt man dazu!

rkm#





now listening to: *Mike Curb Congregation - Burning Bridges*


----------



## Kokopelli (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Ach wat!
> ...



Sehr witzig

Mal was anderes: Schnauze voll nach 20 km :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2754916530&category=30746





Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, wie kann man denn sowas machen .. ?!

Nicolai


----------



## Marcus (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Sehr witzig
> *



Genau. Und deswegen kannst dir naechste Woche Donnerstag ein paar Maulschellen bei mir abholen! 

rkm#




now listening to: *Farmer Boys - We Sow The Storm*


----------



## joe yeti (26. September 2003)

würde das cd ja nehmen, aber leider zu viele cd teile dran!


----------



## phatlizard (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nicolai _
> *
> 
> Hehe, wie kann man denn sowas machen .. ?!
> *



Na dafür ist das Surly geradezu perfekt  ...
Radfahren eben!


----------



## Kokopelli (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Genau. Und deswegen kannst dir naechste Woche Donnerstag ein paar Maulschellen bei mir abholen!  *



Donnerstag bin ich noch im Jura-Wunderland

Maultaschen wären mir lieber...Nachwuchswessi!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Marcus (26. September 2003)

Ich hab dich auch gern!


----------



## Staabi (26. September 2003)

Nabend,

falls der liebe Postmann mir morgen noch das fehlende 36er Kettenblatt (94er Lochkreis) bringt baue ich das hier in mein rotes ein:


----------



## Marcus (26. September 2003)

Ach Mensch Staabi, du bist gemein! Ich will auch so ein Nabendingsbums von White haben! *grrrr*

Jeder zeigt hier seine tolle White-Nabe und ich sitze sabbernd am Monitor...

Naja, einen Monat noch, dann hab ich auch eine 

rkm#




now listening to: *Garbage - Milk*


----------



## Staabi (26. September 2003)

Ich glaube ich muss mir noch so einen Freilauf als Handschmeichler kaufen... Hab' heute im Büro wenn ich mal nicht in die Tasten hauen musste ständig mit dem Ritzel gespielt...

Grüße,

Michael, der von der Wohnung bis zum nächsten Ebene erst einmal 150 Höhenmeter hochfahren darf. Das wird bestimmt ein Spaß mit 36/19...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *ständig mit dem Ritzel gespielt...
> *



Na hoffentlich war es noch nicht fettig 

rkm#




now listening to: *Garbage - Vow*


----------



## Marcus (26. September 2003)

Uebrigens, ich breche ja heute alle persoenlichen Rekorde hier im Forum, ich war noch nie in der Liste drin!

rkm#




now listening to: *Garbage - Stupid Girl*


----------



## phatlizard (26. September 2003)

56??????????????


----------



## Marcus (26. September 2003)

...Beitraege in den letzten 24 h?!

Tja, sowas gibt es wirklich. Hast du aber auch schon geschafft!

rkm#




now listening to: *Garbage - Hammering In My Head*


----------



## Martin M (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Uebrigens, ich breche ja heute alle persoenlichen Rekorde hier im Forum, ich war noch nie in der Liste drin!
> 
> rkm#
> ...*



Tja, das waren noch Zeiten, als Mankra noch kein Mod war ...
Wisst ihr noch, mit den Kreuzchen in der Sig  

Das ist das Los der Spätgeborenen, lieber Marcus!


----------



## phatlizard (26. September 2003)

Wo ist Evil-Rider der müde Dirt-Jumper ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wo ist Evil-Rider der müde Dirt-Jumper ... ! *



Der wird auch nicht jünger


----------



## Marcus (27. September 2003)

Da hast du wohl Recht Martin 

Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, da hatte der absolute Top-Poster 250 Beitraege. Insgesamt! Nach ueber einem halben Jahr Forum.

Schaut euch mal die Stats von diesem Monat (!) an:

Gute Nacht, bis Morgen! 

rkm#




now listening to: *Garbage - Medication*


----------



## Ollimat (27. September 2003)

evil-ridr?

Wie jetzt ist der auch bald mod???

aba is schon erschreckend die statistik 

RO
Ollimat


----------



## guuuude (27. September 2003)

Zum Wachwerden. Ausserdem sollten die Mädels auch irgendeinen Bikebezug haben, also kann es nur diese sein die hier geduldet, nein verehrt wird.
Anbetungsähnlichegöttindesbikes !!!


----------



## guuuude (27. September 2003)

Und mein Classiker ist zwar geklaut aber immerhin mal nen schönes Radl ;-)


----------



## Marcus (27. September 2003)

..Schoenheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters  Also, der Sattel taet mich schon etwas stoeren, sonst ok. Naja gut, dieser Seesack im Rahmendreieck -- hast du da Leichen drin transportiert, oder warum ist der so gross?

rkm#




now listening to: *Hellacopters & Gluecifer - Going Down*


----------



## Marcus (27. September 2003)

Mal Hand aufs Herz und ganz ehrlich. Sehen wir STORCK-Bikes so nicht am liebsten?






rkm#




now listening to: *Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood*


----------



## Marcus (27. September 2003)

Ach uebrigens. Platz 2 

rkm#




now listening to: *Gorillaz - Sound Check (Gravity)*


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2003)

Sieht so eine Spam-Schwuchtel aus?







Ich sage ja!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (27. September 2003)

Ich wünsche allen einen wunderschönen Samstag-Vormittag!

Schon gefrühstückt?



Hunger?


Bitte!














Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guuuude (27. September 2003)

Ähhem kurzer einwand müsste das den nicht "Sperm Schwuchtel" heissen??

In der Rahmen Tasche waren
Pffefer und SalzSpray
nen Topf und nen Kocher

Ich weiß es ned mehr ;-))
Irgendein Scheiß halt den man eigentlich ned Braucht


----------



## Marcus (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guuuude _
> *Irgendein Scheiß halt den man eigentlich ned Braucht *





rkm#


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guuuude _
> *Ähhem kurzer einwand müsste das den nicht "Sperm Schwuchtel" heissen??
> *



Nein denn sexuell aufreizende Schweine-Namen darf Rikman nur von Soko-Koko-Membern und ESK-Tucken zu hören kriegen!

Sag mal Rik ich dachte Spanferkel wären die heiligen Tiere des ESK ... sowas isst man doch nicht ... !

phaty
DB-Rad-Schwuchtel!


----------



## Marcus (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> Nein denn sexuell aufreizende Schweine-Namen darf Rikman nur von Soko-Koko-Membern und ESK-Tucken zu hören kriegen!



Genau! Frag mal den Koko 



> Sag mal Rik ich dachte Spanferkel wären die heiligen Tiere des ESK ... sowas isst man doch nicht ... !



War ja kein Spaneisenferkel -- ausserdem hatten wir Hunger!



> DB-Rad-Schwuchtel!



Fotos! Fotos!

rkm#


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Fotos! Fotos!
> ...



Na die kannst Du ja nächsten Samstag auf dem Schmetterlingsplatz machen!

Highway to hell!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2003)

Ich verspüre gerade das Bedürfniss mich bei 5dlern für alles zu entschuldigen was ich je schlechtes über sie gesagt habe!

Ich hab gerade im Tourforum interessehalber einen thread gelesen - was die Asphaltschwuchteln für einen Müll absondern das ist schon galaktisch!!!

Scheinen aber immer die Principia-Fahrer zu sein ... !


----------



## Marcus (27. September 2003)

Oh Gott, was geht denn bei denen ab? Und das sollen meinen neuen Freunde sein? 

Vielleicht sollte ich den Kantenklatscher doch besser behalten, jetzt wo Phaty die alle so mag?!

rkm#

Ach uebrigens, PLATZ 1. Und jetzt ist gut mit Spam!


----------



## andy1 (27. September 2003)

naja, da gibts aber auch welche die KEIN Principia fahren udn net ganz sonen Müll reden:

traraaaaaaaaaa 

Gemeinsamket ? Nunja, vielleicht ein Name oder eine Bezeichnung die mit A anfängt.


----------



## Marcus (27. September 2003)

Ach Andy, die Birne schon wieder weich? 

Und Koko, du hinterlaesst Spuren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (27. September 2003)

Heeeeeeeee!!!

Stasischwein!

Schlimm das!

Gruß Koko*derwojetztdienächsteklatschedesfcguckenfährt*


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Ach Andy, die Birne schon wieder weich?
> 
> Und Koko, du hinterlaesst Spuren... *



Rikman ich weiss nicht, ob mir wohl bei dem Gedanken ist, daß Du den Big Brother machst ...

1984 

phaty is watching you ... !


----------



## madbull (27. September 2003)

... und einer seiner beiden immer mitgeführten Flaschenöffner...  

Warum ist eigentlich vor mir noch keiner darauf gekommen?


----------



## Marcus (27. September 2003)

Ach Meiki, du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass das noch keiner gemacht hat? Kann mich hier an Sachen beim ESK in Berlin erinnern... 

Nur mache ich das im Stehen und muss mich nicht so lasziv auf einen Plastikstuhl setzen.

rkm#


----------



## Staabi (27. September 2003)

Tag auch,

mein Yeti Singlespeeder ist fertig, Bilder gibt es nachher an dieser Stelle und im Singlespeed-Forum. Jetzt brenne ich natürlich auf die erste Ausfahrt, blöderweise habe ich aber 4 Tage Sportverbot da mir heute...

haltet Euch fest...

aus ca. 1m Höhe...

ein Fahrradrahmen auf den Hinterkopf gefallen ist.  . Nein, ich sage Euch nicht, wie das passiert ist.  ´Resultat ist eine 2cm Platzwunde die geblutet hat wie Sau und im Krankenhaus geklebt wurde. Damit die Wunde nicht wieder aufreist darf ich 4 Tage keine Haare waschen und keinen Sport machen... Ausserdem ist mein schöner Tune-Kapuzenpulli vollgeblutet...

Arzt: "Wie ist der Unfall passiert?"
Ich: "Mir ist ein Fahrradrahmen auf den Kopf gefallen."
Arzt: "Ja, das hört man ja häufiger" 

Grüße,

Michael, mit leichtem Schädelbrummen...


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *... Ausserdem ist mein schöner Tune-Kapuzenpulli vollgeblutet...
> *



 

OHGOTT!!! Kann man das rauswaschen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (27. September 2003)

Da muss wohl Dr. Beckmann Fleckensalz ran. Aber ich habe da eh so ein Talent, mein graues Yeti ARC Sweat Shirt hat große Fettflecken die nicht mehr rausgehen.   .

Achja, ein kleiner Teaser, für bessere Bilder gehe ich nachher mal raus:


----------



## madbull (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> * Ach Meiki, du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass das noch keiner gemacht hat? Kann mich hier an Sachen beim ESK in Berlin erinnern...
> 
> Nur mache ich das im Stehen und muss mich nicht so lasziv auf einen Plastikstuhl setzen.
> ...





Aller Anfang ist eben schwer...   










Und du meinst wahrscheinlich "pussylike" und nicht "lasziv"...  (insider)


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Da muss wohl Dr. Beckmann Fleckensalz ran. Aber ich habe da eh so ein Talent, mein graues Yeti ARC Sweat Shirt hat große Fettflecken die nicht mehr rausgehen.   .
> 
> Achja, ein kleiner Teaser, für bessere Bilder gehe ich nachher mal raus: *



Tja Staabi - in genau 11 Monaten ist Singlespeed Weltmeisterschaft ... 

Rikman die erste Meldung ist da!!!


----------



## Marcus (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *OHGOTT!!! Kann man das rauswaschen??? *



Quick'n'Brite. "Oh Tom, es funktioniert. Sehen Sie - ganz ohne Chemie. Es macht alles andere ueberfluessig. Unglaublich! Wenn Sie jetzt bestellen bekommen sie sogar noch einen extra Haushaltsschwamm im Wert von 57 Euro umsonst dazu!"

Staabi: Sehr feines Geraet. Das Yeti natuerlich, nicht der Canyon-Rahmen, der dich skalpieren wollte 

rkm#


----------



## Marcus (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> Aller Anfang ist eben schwer...



Mann, du sollst das Zeug trinken und nicht die Terasse damit wischen.



> Und du meinst wahrscheinlich "pussylike" und nicht "lasziv"...  (insider)



Wegen mir auch das 

rkm#


----------



## kAos (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *in genau 11 Monaten ist Singlespeed Weltmeisterschaft ...
> *



  wo?


----------



## Marcus (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kAos _
> *
> wo?
> *



DU BIST RAUS!!!



rkm#




now listening to: *Guano Apes - Living In A Lie*


----------



## kAos (27. September 2003)

wizo das denn?


----------



## kAos (27. September 2003)

ich geh ma ne runde mittem purple haze gassi... vielleicht vertreibt das den kater aussen knochen...  

bis später

mfg kAos


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kAos _
> *ich geh ma ne runde mittem purple haze gassi... vielleicht vertreibt das den kater aussen knochen...
> 
> bis später
> ...



Dann ist Dir auch bestimmt wieder eingefallen wo die WM sein wird ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Sieht so eine Spam-Schwuchtel aus?
> 
> 
> ...



... never ever 

wie kannst du es wagen diesen jungen schmucken herrn so zu diffamieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









wo dieser doch sich heldenhaft für seine froinde geopfert hat und ihnen den feind aus dem rücken fernhielt 






statt hähme ist hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 angebracht ...


entsetztobdiesemverfalldersitten
flo




gut, noch breiter kann man kaum ausschauen *wegduck*


----------



## ZeFlo (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Tag auch,
> ....  . .....
> 
> ...



hi staabi,

gute besserung aber das lehrt uns ein mal mehr das der konsum von illegalen drogen (wahrscheinlich wars 'ne can*** dose) zu gewissen beeinträchtigungen der gesundheit führt


----------



## andy1 (27. September 2003)

puuh, da hat jemand was gegen Frauen oder ist schwul


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *puuh, da hat jemand was gegen Frauen oder ist schwul
> *



Ach der Andy ... wenn Dir nicht alle zwei Tage ein Posting gelöscht wird, dann geht es Dir nicht so richtig gut gelle? Ich glaub Du brauchst mal ganz dringend eine Pause!


----------



## andy1 (27. September 2003)

das kommt aus dem Witze-Resort im MTB-News-Forum !!!

Aber schaut mal hier, ne Wahsinnslampe hat der gebaut:

verrückt:

http://private.addcom.de/schymik/Lampen/Lampeta.htm


----------



## andy1 (27. September 2003)

Für Fahrräder ist die Insel zu klein, die Wege zu kurz:


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *das kommt aus dem Witze-Resort im MTB-News-Forum !!!
> *



Na gut, daß ich da nicht hingehe!


----------



## roesli (27. September 2003)

..Kinders - kann mal jemand das Bild von dem Kantenklatscher posten, wo dessen Bike in der Luft am auseinanderbrechen ist? - Hab grad nicht die Zeit und Lust, den ganzen Fertigmacher durchzuforsten wegen dem.....


----------



## Marcus (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *Für Fahrräder ist die Insel zu klein, die Wege zu kurz: *



Ach Andy, den ham wa doch schon so oft hier im Forum gesehen...

rkm#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *Für Fahrräder ist die Insel zu klein, die Wege zu kurz: *



Na ja, das geht aber anders:

"Auto zu verkaufen, Laufleistung: 20 km, nur 1. oder Rückwärtsgang."


Der hat soooooooooooooooo einen Bart.

@Staabi: Sehr sehr schick!!!(das Yeti) Und gute Besserung!
Alurahmen gefähreden ihre Gesundheit


Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2003)

"Stuntman Liao Wu-hsiung jumps his bicycle over the Shihgang Dam in Taichun County September 21, 2003, on the fourth anniversary of the so-called '921' earthquake that killed more than 2,400 people. The dam was damaged by the earthquake, which measured 7.6 on the Richter scale and was one of Taiwan's worst recorded quakes, on September 21, 1999."


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2003)

Übrigens ist Robert Palmer gestern gestorben ... 54 Herzinfarkt ... das Leben kann kurz sein meine Herren!

RIP


----------



## THO (27. September 2003)

na schau einer an rikman, hat doch das esk letztes wochenende an dem 66 km  verfolgungsrennen an den springsee auch teilgenommen.

schwein war lecker?

glaube dresden hatte gewonnen?

gruss aus dresden

thomas


----------



## ZeFlo (27. September 2003)

... 's herzerl wieder zur ruhe kommt äggstra für meine froinde










flo


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2003)

Wenn schon Titten auf einer Bike-Seite, dann nimmt man gleich das Orginal!



Drunken Cyclist und die Dame auf dem Bild ist die amtierende Singlespeed Weltmeisterin Stella - zu erkennen an dem Branding auf dem Arm ...

Ach ja das ist zwar eine Bike-Seite aber mit echt Porno-Bildchen - also vorsicht beim Aufmachen - das Banner kann man clicken!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wenn schon Titten auf einer Bike-Seite, dann nimmt man gleich das Orginal!....!
> 
> phaty *



... wo bitte sind da *itten  

stellasahschonandersaus
flo


----------



## phatlizard (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... wo bitte sind da *itten
> *



Stella ist doch nur der teaser ... Titten gibt es dann auf der website - vor allen Dingen eine ganze Menge von Jenna Jameson! Bekannt aus der Marrrrzoschi-Werbung!

phat


----------



## Kokopelli (27. September 2003)

Jetz mal ehrlich...

das ist ja wohl eine der unübersichtlichstes Websites die ich jemals gesehen habe.

Habe nach exakt 7,3 s die Suche nach Titten aufgegeben

Gruß Koko


----------



## zurkoe (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Habe nach exakt 7,3 s die Suche nach Titten aufgegeben
> 
> Gruß Koko *



Ähm, war eigentlich nicht sooo schwer zu finden 

Nunja, die Vorlieben des Herrn Webmasters sind eindeutig:

( . )( . )


----------



## andy1 (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... 's herzerl wieder zur ruhe kommt äggstra für meine froinde
> 
> 
> ...



Wusste gar nicht dass es bunte Gefriertüten auch tun ! 
Wenn man alleine das Einsparpotential mal betrachtet...


----------



## rob (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THO _
> *schwein war lecker?
> 
> glaube dresden hatte gewonnen?*



ihr legt euch auch alles so wie besser passt, gelle?  

das schwein hat eigentlich nur nach verkohltem bier geschmeckt, war aber trotzdem ne gute aktion.


@all: generelles nippelverbot!




rob


----------



## andy1 (28. September 2003)

Betthupferl:
(Reste nach GBBC-Gelage?)


----------



## THO (28. September 2003)

na rob was hast du den mit  berliner kurieren zu tun eigentlich?
"ihr legt euch alles wie es passt", da denke ich nur an den 1. mai in dresden und whoas triumph als best börliner overall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wir sind schon nett auch zu euch

thomas


----------



## phatlizard (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Habe nach exakt 7,3 s die Suche nach Titten aufgegeben
> *



Ich hab von Anclicken des Banners bis zum öffnen der Seite "Big Stupid Hooters" genau 3,5 Sekunden gebraucht!
Aber ist schon klar Koko, wenn man immer nur bei Ampland auf die Oral-Abteilung geht, hat man es natürlich einfacher ... !

@rob: ich bin ja auch für das Nippelverbot aber bei Brittney kann man da ja kaum von echten Nippeln reden!

@Andy: das Bild hatten wir hier scohn einigemale ... Du bist kurz davor als Strafarbeit den ganzen Fertigmacher durchlesen zu müssen!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich hab von Anclicken des Banners bis zum öffnen der Seite "Big Stupid Hooters" genau 3,5 Sekunden gebraucht!*



Sowas klick ich nicht an. Hab keinen Bock auf den Sch.eiss, der sich dann immer gleich mitöffnet.

Na, was für ein Rahmen ist das hier?







Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THO _
> *na rob was hast du den mit  berliner kurieren zu tun eigentlich?
> "ihr legt euch alles wie es passt", da denke ich nur an den 1. mai in dresden und whoas triumph als best börliner overall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Habt ihr eigentlich schin Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft und der UCI bekommen? 

Siehs mal so Thomas, es waren vier Teams, alle mit sechs Kurieren besetzt und dann gab es da noch ein Team mit vier Leuten, von denen zwei das erste Mal  in ihrem Leben auf dem Rennrad gesessen hhaben. Da musst du doch zustimmen, dass dieses Viererteam naechstes Jahr ein grosser Titelaspirant ist, wenn es dieses Jahr schon muehelos die zweitbeste Zeit eingefahren hat?! 

Wir sehen uns die Tage.

rkm#


----------



## Marcus (28. September 2003)

Koko: ARC?

rkm#


----------



## phatlizard (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Sowas klick ich nicht an. Hab keinen Bock auf den Sch.eiss, der sich dann immer gleich mitöffnet.
> *



Lang lebe Mac-Safari-Browser mit Pop-Up-Unterdrückung!

Rikman wie sieht die 24-Stunden-Statistik aus?

phaty


----------



## Jeroen (28. September 2003)

Darf es etwas mehr sein?


----------



## Marcus (28. September 2003)

Gut sieht sie aus 

rkm#


----------



## Jeroen (28. September 2003)

also






http://www.ttinet.com/tf/


----------



## phatlizard (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Gut sieht sie aus
> 
> rkm# *



Und das trotz 8 Stunden Schlaf! Die Inaktivität einiger Kantenklatscher bringt  mich zum Stutzen - sind die alle mit Basti im "Dört Park" in Bayern?


----------



## andy1 (28. September 2003)

www.ridephat.com


----------



## andy1 (28. September 2003)

und Auaa !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (28. September 2003)

heute musste auch bei mir was dran glauben... 
Ich Depp fahr ne CTF, nach erfolgreicher Spitzkehrmeisterung will ich antreten, verlagere das Gewicht nach von... und da kommt gerade ne Welle.... es hat mich voll hingehauen !

Mein rechtes Knie musste dran glauben...


----------



## phatlizard (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *www.ridephat.com  *



Sag mal Andy was nimmst Du eigentlich für interessante Drogen zu Dir - wenn ich Dich nicht kennen würde, dann würd ich den ganzen Tag hier mit Dir Schlitten fahren .... die website war fast ein Jahr in meiner Signatur und wurde schon mehrmals vorgestellt und zitiert ... wir müssen mal an Deinem Langzeitgedächniss arbeiten ... und keine Dickenwitze!


----------



## andy1 (28. September 2003)

Das kommt eben davon wenn man immer mal ein paar Seiten verpasst...


----------



## phatlizard (28. September 2003)




----------



## Marcus (28. September 2003)

Die sind ja wohl nur noch geil!

rkm#


----------



## nicolai (28. September 2003)

Was passiert normalerweise, wenn man auf das Bild starrt?

Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (28. September 2003)

das find ich besser :
(oder war das schon mal ?)


----------



## nicolai (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *das find ich besser :
> *



Das geht wenigstens! 

Nicolai


----------



## phatlizard (28. September 2003)

Freitag in London ... und ich hatte Karten dafür ...


----------



## Kokopelli (28. September 2003)

Wir werden alle nicht jünger

@andy: soso,Singlespeed und Bontrager geht also nicht






Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Wir werden alle nicht jünger
> *



Hat KB noch nen Zweitjob ... die Ähnlichkeit ist frapierend ...


----------



## ZeFlo (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Wir werden alle nicht jünger
> ...



... da kann man eigentlich nur noch sagen....

 Wanna try a single speed? Don't got an extra $2000 for a full blown, deluxe, custom "bro built" unit?  

ciao
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (28. September 2003)

Ich liebe diese Seite!!!

Wenn ich mich ab und zu frage: "Kerl, warum quälst du dich eigentlich so und fährst zu 90% mit der falschen Übersetzung???"....dann les ich mir die Seite durch und sach mir: "Weil et so herrlisch sinnbefreit is,jung!!!"

Gruß Koko*derwojetztdieaufkleberaberkeinenrahmenhat*


----------



## andy1 (28. September 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3629224536&category=9201

gutes Preisgefühl !


----------



## Marcus (28. September 2003)

nicolai, gib dir mal ein bisschen Muehe bei dem Bild. Hau dir ein paar Bier rein, dann passt es!

rkm#

Wenn du das hier auch nicht erkennst -- dann muessen wir mal ernsthaft reden!


----------



## lebaron (28. September 2003)

basti ..... 

is back in town alles ist heil
und der bericht folgt in den nächsten tagen !

CHEERS
BASTI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *is back in town alles ist heil
> und der bericht folgt in den nächsten tagen !*



...wat willn der Spinner hier?  

rkm#




now listening to: *Korn - Make Me Bad*


----------



## phatlizard (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *...wat willn der Spinner hier?
> *



Erlebnisbericht aus dem 5D-Sandkasten! Ich kann es kaum erwarten ...

phaty
... geht jetzt zum erstenmal seit 8 Monaten wieder arbeiten!!!


----------



## The Rodenz (29. September 2003)

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß   , ich bin leider noch 2 wochen gelb, diese Langeweile ist unerträglich   

bis Freitag  Jan


----------



## andy1 (29. September 2003)

lahm hier


----------



## Marcus (29. September 2003)

WAS DENN NOCH ALLES?

http://www.netzeitung.de/ausland/256336.html

rkm#




now listening to: *Less Than Jake - Bigger Picture*


----------



## rob (29. September 2003)

das volk bekommt die regierung die es verdient!


@phaty: viel spannender als ein sandkastenbericht wären deine heutigen erlebnisse. dieses süß-kuschlige geräusch des weckers, die netten kollegen etc....


----------



## phatlizard (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *@phaty: viel spannender als ein sandkastenbericht wären deine heutigen erlebnisse. dieses süß-kuschlige geräusch des weckers, die netten kollegen etc.... *



Seit heute bin ich fest davon überzeugt, daß deutsche Grossfirmen dem Untergang geweiht sind ...!

Da war der Wecker fast noch das beste Erlebniss des Tages.

phaty


----------



## Marcus (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> Seit heute bin ich fest davon überzeugt, daß deutsche Grossfirmen dem Untergang geweiht sind ...!



...das sage ich schon seit Februar! 

Ich hasse Wecker!

rkm#




now listening to: *Korn - Adidas*


----------



## Marcus (29. September 2003)

stoeber, stoeber, *staubvonaktenpust*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t18521.html



Wie geil das immer wieder ist!

rkm#




now listening to: *Korn - Counting*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (29. September 2003)

Mensch, die Ursprünge unseres Dicken!!!

Kannte ich ja noch gar nicht.

Beim Weiterklicken bin ich auf das hier gestoßen. Wie Schei.sse kann man eigentlich im Kopp sein????

"Laufrad-Leichtbau Tipp

Achtung! Nachmachen auf eigene Gefahr! Das Aufbohren der Felge kann zum Bruch und damit zu schweren Verletzungen führen !!!

Etwas für einen verregneten Wintertag.
Mit einer Bohrmaschine den Steg zwischen den Speichennippelbohrungen mit zusätzlichen Bohrungen versehen. Siehe Bild! Vorher mit einem Stift die Position markieren. Vorsichtig(!) körnen und mit 3mm vorbohren. Je zwei sind genug! Mit einem 6-8mm aufbohren. Entgraten und Felgenband nicht vergessen!
Für CC und Tourenfahrer bis 70kg sollte die Schwächung das Materials an dieser Stelle kein Problem darstellen.

Bringt pro Laufrad einer Gewichtsersparnis von ca.20g"







Au weia!!!

Na ja, Aachener halt

gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (29. September 2003)

Wann lern ich's endlich...

Bild:


----------



## phatlizard (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *stoeber, stoeber, *staubvonaktenpust*
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t18521.html
> ...



So werden Helden geboren!!! XC vs. Phat einer der denkwürdigsten Kämpfe der Eingang-Zeit ... damals war ich echt noch nett zu meinen "Kritikern" ....  

Hat mir aber glaube ich die Mitgliedschaft im ESK eingebracht - und das war es wert!!

Keep Singlespeeding real - fuck fit fuckers!

phaty


----------



## j.ö.r.g (29. September 2003)

sowas gabs sogar serienmäßig, namentlich: UKAI EX-17. Verbaut z. B. in Breezer.  Und ich hab auch welche - ohne Probleme (gehabt) zu haben.


----------



## phatlizard (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von j.ö.r.g _
> *sowas gabs sogar serienmäßig, namentlich: UKAI EX-17. Verbaut z. B. in Breezer.  Und ich hab auch welche - ohne Probleme (gehabt) zu haben.
> 
> *



Du bist ja auch Featherlight Jörg!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (29. September 2003)

Serienmäßigkeit setzt aber auch eine Festigkeitsprobe oder zumindest eine Berücksichtigung in der Konstruktionsphase voraus.

Was man bei einer Felge, die ohne zusätzliche Bohrungen konstruiert wurde sicher nicht erwarten kann.

boah...Jura goes Maschinenbau

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> boah...Jura goes Maschinenbau
> *



Davor behüte uns der grosse Manitou!


----------



## go-dirt (29. September 2003)

@koko
*binbekennenderfelgenaufbohrer* 
...hält bei meinen 65kg problemlos.

nilZ

 p.s. ukai/breezer felgen - spitze!


----------



## go-dirt (29. September 2003)

2mal muss nicht sein


----------



## Kokopelli (29. September 2003)

Ach macht doch wat ihr wollt

Mir ist das Risiko wegen der läppischen 20 g einfach zu groß!

Gruß Koko


----------



## whoa (29. September 2003)

Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät, ist es nchit witihcg, in wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid, das ezniige was wcthiig ist, ist dass der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn Pstoiion snid. Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinöldn sien, tedztorm knan man ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen. Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems.


ich will ja niemanden namentlich erwähnen, aber so leute solls ja geben..


----------



## Marcus (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Mir ist das Risiko wegen der läppischen 20 g einfach zu groß!*



...sagt einer, der einhaending bei 240 Sachen knapp 25 m hinter einem anderen Auto hinterherfaehrt, sich zu den Passagieren auf dem Ruecksitz umdreht und schreit: "Die Sau will mir keinen Windschatten geben!"



rkm#




now listening to: *Korn - Freak On The Leash*


----------



## whoa (29. September 2003)

25m? ja klar..


----------



## dubbel (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *So werden Helden geboren!!! XC vs. Phat einer der denkwürdigsten Kämpfe der Eingang-Zeit ... damals war ich echt noch nett zu meinen "Kritikern" ....
> Hat mir aber glaube ich die Mitgliedschaft im ESK eingebracht - und das war es wert!!*



ich werd übrigens bald ehrenmitglied im ESK!

aus ähnlichen gründen...


----------



## Marcus (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> ich werd übrigens bald ehrenmitglied im ESK!*



 Da bedarf es mehr als knuddelige (oder dubbelige?) Osterhasen!

rkm#





now listening to: *Korn - My Gift To You*


----------



## dubbel (29. September 2003)

ferkel is doch kein hase.
tztztz...

ein wilder tiger wär die alternative:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> ...sagt einer, der einhaending bei 240 Sachen knapp 25 m hinter einem anderen Auto hinterherfaehrt, sich zu den Passagieren auf dem Ruecksitz umdreht und schreit: "Die Sau will mir keinen Windschatten geben!" *




   

Danke, dass du diesen trüben Nachmittag etwas aufhellst. Bin vor Lachen grad fast vom Stuhl gefallen.

Gruß Koko*gesternwarens258*


----------



## Husten (29. September 2003)

ich wollt nur mal grad sagen: DANKE WHOA!


----------



## phatlizard (29. September 2003)

Guck mal Koko - die Ecke kennst Du doch auch sehr gut ...


----------



## rob (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Guck mal Koko - die Ecke kennst Du doch auch sehr gut ... *


brandenburg?


 rb


----------



## phatlizard (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> brandenburg?
> *



Meck-Pom!


----------



## Kokopelli (29. September 2003)

Ja nee,is klar!

Da kann man auch sehr gut mit seinem Bike spazieren gehen

Ach ja,eins muß grad mal raus: YIIIIIIEPIEHHHH!!!!!!!!!






Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (30. September 2003)

Venga Venga ...

Wer erinnert sich noch an das Team "Barracuda DosXX" ... die dazugehörigen Beer-Girls in Mexico ... auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## 855 (30. September 2003)

Moin,
hätte ja nicht gedacht um diese uhrzeit schon was neues im forum zu lesen,wie bekommt man halb 6 die augen auf um was zu posten?
habe die nacht mal dank nachtdienst und langer weile in anderen foren gestöbert (sehr zu empfehlen"tech talk" ),man,war ich schnell wieder hier...
na dann,guten morgen 
855


----------



## THO (30. September 2003)

na da haben wir wohl eine ähnliche beschäftigung gehabt in den letzten 9 stunden.

morgen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wer erinnert sich noch an das Team "Barracuda DosXX" ... die dazugehörigen Beer-Girls in Mexico ... auch nicht schlecht!*



wo die sswm2005 stattfindet, dürfte damit feststehen.

 


rob


----------



## Marcus (30. September 2003)

Ich dachte Singlespeed wird nach den Ausschreitungen englischer und deutscher Singlespeed-Hooligans zum SSWC04, bei denen die komplette Innenstadt von Berlin samt Regierungsviertel und Fernsehturm dran glauben muss, vom UN-Sicherheitsrat in einer Resolution verboten?

Und da regen die sich wegen ein paar Hanseln in Nordkorea auf... 

rkm#

Ob die Beer-Girls laut bis zehn zaehlen koennen? Sieht nicht so aus...


----------



## Steinhummer (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> Ob die Beer-Girls laut bis zehn zaehlen koennen? Sieht nicht so aus... *



Mannomann, heut mal wieder ganz schön anspruchsvoll, was? 

Steinhummer (gerade zu Screamin' Jay Hawkins swingend...)


----------



## phatlizard (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Ich dachte Singlespeed wird nach den Ausschreitungen englischer und deutscher Singlespeed-Hooligans zum SSWC04, bei denen die komplette Innenstadt von Berlin samt Regierungsviertel und Fernsehturm dran glauben muss, vom UN-Sicherheitsrat in einer Resolution verboten?
> *



Das war so grob umrissen der Plan ...!
Aber ich glaub Irland wird sein Veto einlegen! 

Cheers

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (30. September 2003)

Ja nee is klar ... braucht man!


----------



## madbull (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *...
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich hab' ich es auch hinbekommen:




Bi mi löpt grod: *The Maxwell Implosion - Lizzard (First Step Mix)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (30. September 2003)

...hast ja auch fast ein Jahr dafuer gebraucht 

rkm#


----------



## phatlizard (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



... aber was zur Hölle hört der sich da an???

phaty


----------



## andy1 (30. September 2003)

da bahnt sich was an:

Old school DH bikes? 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=80346


----------



## kingmoe (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Ob die Beer-Girls laut bis zehn zaehlen koennen? Sieht nicht so aus... *



Dann bringen sie eben jede "nur" 5 Bier, macht doch auch lockere 20 Hopfenkaltschalen pro fuhre. Also mir langt das...


----------



## phatlizard (30. September 2003)

Guck mal wer da off-road-et!


----------



## Kokopelli (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Venga Venga ...
> 
> Wer erinnert sich noch an das Team "Barracuda DosXX" ... die dazugehörigen Beer-Girls in Mexico ... auch nicht schlecht!
> *



Das Problem ist nur, das der dazugehörende Stand in Deutschland SO aussah


----------



## phatlizard (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Das Problem ist nur, das der dazugehörende Stand in Deutschland SO aussah...*


----------



## joe yeti (30. September 2003)

jetzt dazu was sage ist koko wieder böse zu mir!


----------



## phatlizard (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *jetzt dazu was sage ist koko wieder böse zu mir!   *



... und ich gleich mit!!!


----------



## kingmoe (30. September 2003)

Aus dem heutigen "Hamburger Abendblatt" - Biker-Futter für ganz harte???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (30. September 2003)

...da ist aber wohl das eine oder andere Bier zum runterspülen nötig...


----------



## kingmoe (30. September 2003)

Na, wer postet den teuflischen 666. Beitrag???

So, jetzt stoppe ich meine hirnlosen Einträge für heute...
Hatte echt Langeweile, sorry.


----------



## ibislover (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kingmoe _
> *...da ist aber wohl das eine oder andere Bier zum runterspülen nötig... *


...und ein guter "goschehglembtner"!  


gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kingmoe _
> *Na, wer postet den teuflischen 666. Beitrag???
> 
> So, jetzt stoppe ich meine hirnlosen Einträge für heute...
> Hatte echt Langeweile, sorry. *



Och ich fand 's ganz lustig ... !


----------



## andy1 (30. September 2003)

das ist auch lustitsch


----------



## phatlizard (30. September 2003)

Guck mal Rikman ... die wäre doch was für Dich!


----------



## madbull (30. September 2003)

Meinst du echt er steht auf Hunde?   




Now listening to: *Electric Six - Danger (High Voltage)*


----------



## DocSnyder (30. September 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Meinst du echt er steht auf Hunde?   *



Na klar so ne kleine Schwarze wollen wir doch alle mal haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (30. September 2003)

naja, wenns zu dolle war obwohl ja nix war...
nehmen wa dies...

(wollen ja net dass sich manche hier was antun deswegen, deshalb ein sackschonendes Bild)

... doch anscheinend hat sich jemand erdreistet hier vorher was zu ändern.


----------



## phatlizard (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *wenn die hier sogar auf Fahrräder steht... *



Andy Deine Postings im Fertigmachen fangen an mir gewaltig auf den Sack zu gehen!


----------



## andy1 (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Andy Deine Postings im Fertigmachen fangen an mir gewaltig auf den Sack zu gehen! *



soll das jetzt hier ein Rundumschlag sein um deine andauernd negativen Kommentare zu rechtfertigen ?


----------



## Marcus (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> soll das jetzt hier ein Rundumschlag sein um deine andauernd negativen Kommentare zu rechtfertigen ? *



Genau!

Uebrigens mein naechstes Tatoo...

rkm# 




now listening to: *Less Than Jake - Big*


----------



## Kokopelli (30. September 2003)

Hatten wir zwar schon, passt jetzt aber hervorragend.

Nen Kumpel von mir.

Gruß Koko


----------



## Marcus (30. September 2003)

HATTEN WIR SCHONMAL!






































  

rkm#




now listening to: *Less Than Jake - Throw the Brick*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (30. September 2003)

nochn tattoo, nochn hund


----------



## Kokopelli (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *HATTEN WIR SCHONMAL!
> *



Is klar!

Willst du die telefonnummer

 

Gruß Koko


----------



## Marcus (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Willst du die telefonnummer
> *



Hast du ein Nagel im Kopp? Wat soll ich damit?! 

SMDB.

rkm#



now listening to: *Less Than Jake - Jen Doesn't Like Me Anymore*


----------



## ibislover (30. September 2003)

gruß,
phil


----------



## itz (1. Oktober 2003)

... nach einer Woche absintnens  und wandern in den Höhenzügen des bayovarischen Forstes, erst mal ...

Morgen die Damen und vereinzelten Herren,

... ja was soll man sagen, ... geile Wiesmänner Phil und es gibt eben doch schöne Fullsuspensions  

Cheers Chris


----------



## Lhafty (1. Oktober 2003)

@ibislover:

*sabber*

Schönste Fullies die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. Punkt. 
Koxinga oder Elrond???
Wer hat die geile Beschichtung gemacht, ist das Orischinoohl? Gibt's jemand, der sowas daheim im Stall hat und davon berichten kann?

Marc


----------



## ibislover (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lhafty _
> *Koxinga oder Elrond???
> Wer hat die geile Beschichtung gemacht, ist das Orischinoohl?*



Koxinga, das Elrond ist aus titan.







die beschichtung kannste bei wiesmann so ordern, oder bei nissan, mercedes usw., hat jeder gute lackierer im programm und die meisten autohersteller!  

die wiesmann räder sind aber leider ein wenig pricy.


gruß,
phil


----------



## Marcus (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *... nach einer Woche absintnens  und wandern in den Höhenzügen des bayovarischen Forstes, erst mal ...
> *



Chris, du alter Racker,

verweichlichst du auf deine alten Tage jetzt komplett? Ich meine, erst Schottland, dann Bayern (nichts gegen Bayern -- aber du und wandern?!).

Wird Zeit, dass du morgen (du kommst doch morgen nach Berlin) mal ein paar anstaendige Zuege nimmst und dazu den einen oder anderen Liter Bier saeufst.

Kann ja nicht angehen sowas!

rkm#


----------



## phatlizard (1. Oktober 2003)

GBBC-PROBLEM!!!

Aber wir haben doch keine Probleme nur Lösungen!

Freitag Morgen kommt Phil aus England an - als einziger Knaller in Schönefeld!
Zu der Zeit holen wir Biff in Tegel ab!

Wohnt da irgendein Eisenschwein in der Nähe??? El in Rudow - das ist doch nicht so weit davon entfernt!!??

Kann jemand den Jungen aufsammeln?

9:15 Uhr Ryanair Flug FR8542

phaty


----------



## Lhafty (1. Oktober 2003)

> Koxinga, das Elrond ist aus titan.



Joh, schon klar. Aber der Herrgott hat nen großen Tiergarten und es sollen auch Leute schon Titan lackiert haben  



> die wiesmann räder sind aber leider ein wenig pricy.



yepp, aber was lacostet die Welt, Geld spielt keine Rol(l)lex. Wie sacht Alti immer so schön: "Decadence or die".
Und da German sich vehement weigert mir ein Ti zusammenzubraten wäre das ja mal ne edle Race-Alternative zu einem HT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.ö.r.g (1. Oktober 2003)

hier kommt der Chef höchstpersönlich


----------



## ibislover (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von j.ö.r.g _
> *hier kommt der Chef höchstpersönlich *



gibt es da auch ein bild von der seite?


gruß,
phil


----------



## j.ö.r.g (1. Oktober 2003)

weitere Bildlis hier

http://events.fotolaboonlinealbum.ch

dann zu Cristalp. Dort gibts zu jedem Teilnehmer zig Fotos.


----------



## phatlizard (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lhafty _
> *
> Und da German sich vehement weigert mir ein Ti zusammenzubraten*



Ich weiss ja nicht, wann Du ihn zu letzt gefragt hast, aber tu es einfach nochmal in ein paar Wochen ... ich glaub sooooo unwahrscheinlich ist das garnicht mehr!

phaty


----------



## Lhafty (1. Oktober 2003)

> Ich weiss ja nicht, wann Du ihn zu letzt gefragt hast, aber tu es einfach nochmal in ein paar Wochen ... ich glaub sooooo unwahrscheinlich ist das garnicht mehr!



Ja, ist schon ein bisserl her, anfang des Jahres, hörte sich damals aber ziemlich endgültig an. Dann schaun mer mal, dann sehn mer's schon, ich bleib dran! 
Wie ich sehe weißt Du schon wieder mehr ... wenn er jetzt noch anfängt Fullies zu bauen dann heirate ich ihn  (anders werde ich mir die Bikes, die mir noch vorschweben auch nicht leisten können).

Viel Spaß übrigens all den Kranken in Berlin dieses WE, leider habe ich mindestens 20 Gänge zuviel an meinen Bikes, maybe next year.

marc


----------



## whoa (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Kann jemand den Jungen aufsammeln?
> 
> 9:15 Uhr Ryanair Flug FR8542
> ...



ick würd ja sofort hier schreien, aber.. 

kein auto parat.. und um 11:00 muß ick ja ooch schon wieder am hostel sein, dass ist zeitlich äußerst knapp.. muß vorher auch noch einem radlosen mein B!ke-t*ch übergeben..

mit auto wär dat keen prob zeitlich & transporttechnisch, wird ja sicherlich auch noch etwas gepäck dabei haben

vielleicht kriegt EL ja den caddy?


----------



## itz (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Chris, du alter Racker,
> ...



Hehe,

das war das Trainingslager der etwas anderen Art, ich gewinne jetzt jedes Schiebe-Duell. Und natürlich hab ich auch jenes  geübt ... auch wenn ich mit meiner Freundin nicht dem Berg radeln fröhnen kann, Berg wandern und  klappt super  

Durfte auch miterleben wie eine Bikerin uphill erst mal so eine Hardcore Wandertante incl. High Tech Wander-Stöcken umgemäht hat ... dat war so rischdisch schön, als Biker konnte ich die Bikerin auslachen als Fussvolk die Wandertante. 

Im übrigen macht es auch super viel Spass mit Turnschuhen, Jeans und Assi Rucksack, Wanderer mit Hochalpintauglicher-Vollausstattung auf normalen Mittelgebirgs Waldwegen zu versägen .... jaja da waren schon parallelen zum Singlespeeden zu erkennen  

Cheers Chris, der sich aber trotzdem tierisch freut dass er seine SSer wieder hat und der Berlin schon gar nicht mehr abwarten kann


----------



## phatlizard (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lhafty _
> *
> ... wenn er jetzt noch anfängt Fullies zu bauen dann heirate ich ihn  *



... und ich werd mich von ihm scheiden lassen!!!

phaty


----------



## Lhafty (1. Oktober 2003)

> ... und ich werd mich von ihm scheiden lassen!!!



Kampfsau! Ignorant! Umjedenkieselsteinaußenrumfahrer! Plombenausspucker!
Wieder keinen Funken Verständnis für uns, die's beim gemütlichen Sonntagsausritt zum Eisdielenposen (schei$$e, ich bin CD Zielgruppe) auch mal ein bisschen softer mögen!  

Aber jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: was weißt Du zum Thema Germans und Ti. Gab's ja schommel, gibt's das etwas nommel? Und wenn ja wann, los spuck's aus!  

marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lhafty _
> *
> 
> Kampfsau! Ignorant! Umjedenkieselsteinaußenrumfahrer! Plombenausspucker!
> ...



Kaum jemals wurde ich so gut beschrieben ... !!!



> _Original geschrieben von Lhafty _
> *
> Aber jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: was weißt Du zum Thema Germans und Ti. Gab's ja schommel, gibt's das etwas nommel? Und wenn ja wann, los spuck's aus!  *



Man arbeitet dran ... ! Und wenn es was wird, dann wird man davon berichten! 

phaty

P.S.: also das Cola-Dosen-Titan soll es ja nicht unbedingt nochmal werden ...


----------



## Lhafty (1. Oktober 2003)

Na also, dann hammers jetzt:

1. Carbonreh für die härtere Gangart.
2. Germans Ti für die schnellen Uphills
3. Wiesmann Elrond für alles dazwischen
4. Scalpel für die Eisdiele

Wer spendet???  

phaty, sach ma Bescheid wenn's losgeht bei G mit Projekt Ti.

marc

PS: Nommel für alle, bevor Diskussionen über Sinn und Unsinn von Ti losgehen: ich find einfach diese göttliche Farbe faszinierend! Ich weiß, es geht leichter (Carbon) und es geht steifer (Alu), und es gibt auch einen vernünftigen Kompromiss (CroMo), aber hey, vernünftige Fahrräder habe ich mir gekauft, als ich mir noch nichts anderes leisten konnte.


----------



## eL (1. Oktober 2003)

Also

erstens: Wer es ohne fremde hilfe nach schönefeld schafft der schaffts auch bis überall hin in der welt!!
zweitens:habe isch ebbefals keine verkackte auto
drittens:whoa der GBBC caddy is bereits 3 monate geschichte genauso wie die ranzige firma die ihn jenerzeit leaste
viertens:is meine englischartikulation faktisch nicht vorhanden.
fünftens:gebe ich bereits um 0800 den startschuss zum...ähmmm trainingseingangrumgequäle und hab ausserdem die aufsicht über den ablauf und richtigkeit der ziehung 

Vorschlag!!!!
der soll einfach über dem grunetann abspringen...notfalls den piloten lieb mit der uzzi drum bitten diesmal den landeanflug weit von westen her zu machen


----------



## phatlizard (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> fünftens:gebe ich bereits um 0800 den startschuss zum...ähmmm trainingseingangrumgequäle  *



Nur da irrt der Herr El ... die ist Samstags - Freitags ist erstmal nix - bis 1100 (Stadtrundfahrt!)

phaty


----------



## eL (1. Oktober 2003)

oh 
bleibt aber erstens bis viertens und als fünftens gebe ich mal die tour an die jockel anführt und von mir flankiert wird.
du willst doch nich das da seitlich welche ausbrechen und sich ohne gps im brandenburgen tann verirren


----------



## phatlizard (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> du willst doch nich das da seitlich welche ausbrechen und sich ohne gps im brandenburgen tann verirren *



Doch eigentlich wäre das der Sache sehr zuträgelich ... ich brauch bekloppte Stories - die englischsprachige Bike-Welt will mit wilden Geschichten beglückt werden! Die glauben schon immer, bei uns wäre alles so toll organisiert ...! Ich befürchte nur, bei uns _ist_ immer alles toll organisiert!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. Oktober 2003)

Damit sich der EL auch noch ein bisschen freuen kann ...


----------



## eL (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Damit sich der EL auch noch ein bisschen freuen kann ...
> 
> *



Da musst ich doch eben 2 mal hinsehen  
Ich Fordere Die shockbootys immer im kontrast zur gabelfarbe zu wählen!!!! Wann will ja schließlich ne fatty schon von weiten erkennen  

monsignore le..... weist du eigentlich schon das du wie ne federgabel heißt


----------



## phatlizard (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> monsignore le..... weist du eigentlich schon das du wie ne federgabel heißt  *



Falsch! Die Federgabel heisst wie ich!


----------



## eL (1. Oktober 2003)

dabei habt ihr nun garnix gemeinsam


----------



## phatlizard (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *dabei habt ihr nun garnix gemeinsam  *



Ich war schon phat da hat CD noch 1"-Stahlgabeln in ihre Aludosen gesteckt!
Ich sollte mal nen Rechtsanwalt (OH GOTT SORRY) JURISTEN anrufen ...

Koooooookoooooooooo!

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *...
> 
> Ich sollte mal nen Rechtsanwalt (OH GOTT SORRY) JURISTEN anrufen ...
> ...



... als ob der dir da helfen könnte 

.........................
flo


----------



## phatlizard (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... als ob der dir da helfen könnte
> ...



Koko kann alles!


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Koko kann alles! *



Du sollst doch nicht immer mit meinen Ex-Freundinnen telefonieren

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Du sollst doch nicht immer mit meinen Ex-Freundinnen telefonieren
> ...



Einer muss sich doch um die gebrochenen Herzen kümmern!


----------



## Litespeed (1. Oktober 2003)

Eidgenössische Identitätskrise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litespeed (1. Oktober 2003)

.


----------



## phatlizard (1. Oktober 2003)




----------



## ZeFlo (1. Oktober 2003)

... meine lieblingsfarbe, tarngrau 
und ein s.t.y.l.i.s.c.h gehäckeltes rastafarbenes dämpfer pariserli 

jajaunserereschweizer
flo


----------



## Litespeed (1. Oktober 2003)

Alles falsch !

diese orginal Nahkampfsocke in der bundesdeutschen Trikolore ist natürlich von Muttern nach überlieferter Anleitung gestrickt, nicht gehäkelt ! 

Baschdel


----------



## Litespeed (1. Oktober 2003)

.


----------



## Litespeed (1. Oktober 2003)

Sacht mal, kann mir jemand verraten, wieviele Drachen man töten und welche Meere man besegeln muss um die Weisheit zu erlangen, Bilder im Classic-Album posten zu können ?

Baschdel


----------



## Litespeed (1. Oktober 2003)

Davon abgesehen noch was sommerliches von der D-Tour !


----------



## peppaman (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ich haaaaassse Gabel-Spacer  





und freue mich mitteilen zu dürfen, dass sich in den letzten stunden alles zum guten gewendet hat:

iicgg commä naack bölin   


alles wird gut
peppa


----------



## phatlizard (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *Sacht mal, kann mir jemand verraten, wieviele Drachen man töten und welche Meere man besegeln muss um die Weisheit zu erlangen, Bilder im Classic-Album posten zu können ?
> 
> Baschdel *



naja zweiter Knopf von Rechts und schon geht das ... was kommt denn für eine Warnmeldung???

D-Tour ... hmmm so viele Asphaltschwuchteln auf einmal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *Sacht mal, kann mir jemand verraten, wieviele Drachen man töten und welche Meere man besegeln muss um die Weisheit zu erlangen, Bilder im Classic-Album posten zu können ?
> 
> Baschdel *



wg. der drachen: die stehen unter naturschutz und werden von den indonesiern mit touristen gefüttert.

wg der sieben weltmeere: da macht zwar spass aber... naja  

für die weisheit: schaust hier!

matthes


----------



## phatlizard (1. Oktober 2003)

U.S. cyclist fails dope test 

The United States Anti-Doping Agency (USADA) has announced that Kathi          Krause of Fair Lawn, N.J tested positive at the NORBA National Championship          Series on June 22, 2003 in West Dover, Vt. She tested positive for tetrahydrocannabinol acid (THC metabolite) [the psychoactive substance present in *marijuana*], a prohibited substance under UCI rules. 

[...] 

She placed 15th in the *downhill* competition at the NORBA National Championship Series. 

 

KIFFEN im Downhill-Sport??? Shocking!!!

phaty

Tu´ mal lieber die Mörchen, Tu´ mal lieber die Mörchen Mama, Tu´ mal lieber die Mörchen, die Mörchen gib die Mörchen ...


----------



## zurkoe (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> naja zweiter Knopf von Rechts und schon geht das ... was kommt denn für eine Warnmeldung???
> ...


*

Aber wenn dort kein 2. knopf von rechts da ist, respekive ein Knopf "Foto hochladen"?*


----------



## zurkoe (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> wg. der drachen: die stehen unter naturschutz und werden von den indonesiern mit touristen gefüttert.
> ...



Alles klar, Danke!


----------



## phattyred (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> 
> She tested positive for tetrahydrocannabinol acid (THC metabolite) [the psychoactive substance present in *marijuana*], a prohibited substance under UCI rules.
> 
> ...



wie heisst stoned so schön dämlich in amts-englisch:
*"internal possesion of a classified drug"*

...und dann noch 15. Platz  - ohne hätt es wahrscheinlich für platz 14. gereicht

tstssh, die jugend...


----------



## roesli (1. Oktober 2003)

...kommt neu aus Ross Shaver's Küche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (1. Oktober 2003)

..sowas:


----------



## roesli (1. Oktober 2003)

..finden sind die Sachen auf der Homepage von Ross' neuer Firma:

www.six-ninedesign.com 

..und offiziell geschrieben wurde im BRAIN:

Ross Shafer's Six-Nine Design Offers Variety Of Technologies 

SEPTEMBER 29, 2003 -- PETALUMA, CA (BRAIN)--Ross Shafer, founder and former owner of Salsa Cycles, launched a web site to promote his company Six-Nine Design.

You may not need a custom guitar with proprietary tube amp, a motorcycle frame, fine furniture or home furnishings, but Shafer's manufacturing knowledge always comes back to bikes. The site, www.six-ninedesign.com, also features a lugged track bike, but Shafer insists he is not getting back into custom frame building. 

"Since selling Salsa to QBP I've consulted on bicycle components, tubing and frame design, recently fabricating a frame concept for San Francisco design firm Ideo," Shafer said. "But I've also done a lot of work outside the industry mostly designing tools and production equipment for moccasin, foundry, tube amps and guitar makers. Companies think they have to pay big bucks for custom made production machinery, I can usually come up with something cheaper that fits their needs better," he added.

Six-Nine Design offers technical and non-technical services to the bicycle industry and others. These services include product design, technical evaluation, CAD, prototyping, fabrication, tool design, production planning, sourcing, vendor coordination, quality assurance and project management


... mal gespannt, was da noch rauskommt


----------



## ibislover (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben vom ex-chef der heiligen vögel_
> *Hopefully Bush will get out of the white house soon and we can begin to build international relations.*


   

erzählt mir aber jeder ami mindestens einmal die woche.
leider kommt meister scot dieses jahr nicht nach europa, aber nächstes, hoffe ich mal!!    


gruß,
phil


----------



## ibislover (1. Oktober 2003)

gruß,
phil


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Marcus (1. Oktober 2003)

Schick! Wo hast denn das her? Sieht aus wie eins von whoas Bikes!

rkm#




now listening to: *Save Ferris - I'm Not Cryin' For You*


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Oktober 2003)

Na, schick is das nu wirklich nicht!!!

Guck doch mal auf die Aufkleber...oder bin ich da im Moment nur überempfindlich

Gruß Koko


----------



## Marcus (1. Oktober 2003)

Mein Spruch war alles andere als ernst gemeint.

Ergo: Ja, du bist momentan etwas ueberempfindlich und deshalb werden wir morgen mal heftigst einen trinken 

Gute Nacht, rkm#




now listening to: *Save Ferris - Let Me In*


----------



## phatlizard (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Ergo: Ja, du bist momentan etwas ueberempfindlich und deshalb werden wir morgen mal heftigst einen trinken
> *



Genau und Gott sei Dank ist Koko dann noch nicht da, sonst müsste er in unser Bier weinen!

Einmal werden wir noch wach ...

Gute Nacht!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Oktober 2003)

By the way: Ich hätte mein Bettchen gerne von einer knackigen Blondine vorgewärmt...

Und hat einer was von Jan gehört???

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (1. Oktober 2003)

leute komme gerade aus dem stadion!!

2: 1 gewonnen!!!!!!


yeha, yeha!

ole ole VFB!!!!!!


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *gruß,
> phil *



... sieh an eine wiessfrau 

ciao
flo


----------



## phattyred (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Guck doch mal auf die Aufkleber...*



....und nicht aufregen, aber ist es nicht ziemlich  aus nem echten bontrager einen gefakten gt-stumpjumper zu machen? 

voll das understatement quasi 

hmmm,...
...oder ist das etwa  rockensteins 2ter versuch?  

matthes


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *...oder ist das etwa  rockensteins 2ter versuch?
> 
> matthes *





Zum Glück nicht....hoffentlich!

Aber schau mal genau hin, das ist ein Troy Lee Aufkleber, kein Stumpjumper

gruß Koko


----------



## DerAlex (2. Oktober 2003)

Roesli, also Ross Shafer macht jetzt als Six Nine weiter?
Welch Zufall aber auch - habe gerade von einem Ross Shafer von Six-Nine, ne Kurbel (was sonst) abgekauft und mir dabei überlegt, wie viele Ross Shafers es wohl in Kalifornien geben kann und ob ich doch mal fragen/nerven sollte, ob "mein" Ross auch DER Salsa-Ross sein kann. Das hat sich nun bestätigt. Cool.


----------



## phattyred (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Aber schau mal genau hin, das ist ein Troy Lee Aufkleber, kein Stumpjumper
> ...



da hat ich wohl wieder "vergessen" die froschhäute abzunehmen  

aber ich meinte das ja auch eher allgemein: 

etwa wie marin koohooeekoo
oder specialized xizang le,
cannondale avion ss,







...naja oder halt *yeti kokopelli*  

matthes


----------



## ibislover (2. Oktober 2003)

so kann man auch "verhindern" das bilder von der privaten hompage in foren gepostet werden, aber eben nur fast! 



















 
macht mal "view image"!


gruß,
phil


----------



## Marcus (2. Oktober 2003)

Wie eklig geht's denn noch?

rkm#




now listening to: *Save Ferris - Come On Eileen*


----------



## rasaldul (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *so kann man auch "verhindern" das bilder von der privaten hompage in foren gepostet werden, aber eben nur fast!
> *



aus diesem grund sollte jeder einen besitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *aus diesem grund sollte jeder einen besitzen  *


 


gruß,
phil


----------



## DocSnyder (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Wie eklig geht's denn noch?
> 
> rkm#
> *


*

Noch viel ekliger finde ich die Konservierungs- und Zusatzstoffe.
Entsorgen die amerikanische Chemieindustrie eigentlich auf die Art und Weise Ihre Abfälle?*


----------



## xc-mtb (3. Oktober 2003)

Hab die Tage mal alte MTB-Magazine durchgeschaut und dabei nen nettes Interview in der MTB-Action gefunden. Die Bilder dazu sind hoffentlich gleich zu sehen.

CUIP

Matze


----------



## zymotique (4. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt geht's aber los:

Fifty-Fifty. Unser Fifty-Fifty Bike ist eine etwas gespaltene Persönlichkeit. Es fängt schon mit der Zweiton-Lackierung an (1/2 Bad Boy-inspiriertes BBQ Black und 1/2 Singlespeed-inspiriertes nacktes Aluminum). Das Fifty-Fifty hat auch die klaren Linien eines Singlespeed, und trotzdem bietet es eine vollständige Gangpalette mit dem zusätzlichen Charme seines Retro-Styling.

Hmm, Bad Boys grillen also und Singlespeeder werden von nacktem Aluminium inspiriert.


----------



## eL (4. Oktober 2003)

Wie geil das hat ja schon schutzbleche dranne...fast perfekt
Gibts dann in 2 varianten:
for Men mit hinten gepäckträger
for Women mit vorne beautycase


----------



## cibi (4. Oktober 2003)

...mit Gerstenkaltschalenvorratstank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (4. Oktober 2003)

kanns sein das gaaaaanz IBCíen in der annahme ist ich würd solch niedervolumengefässe nur mal so im vorbeigeh(fahr)en leeren!!!!!

ich arbeite drann...und muss jetz mal gleich zum training   sonnst säuft die horde zwiebelausderhandfressendenrussen die kneipe ohne mich leer  

bis dann


----------



## joe yeti (4. Oktober 2003)

zurück zuhause!

erst bei fvb gegen kölle, leider nicht gewonnen!

koko wird sich freuen!

und dann auf dem volksfest und jetzt kommt dort gibt köllner mädels und ich habe die tele.-nummer!

 

viele spass an alle die in berlin sind!

joe


----------



## cibi (5. Oktober 2003)

Pflichtprogramm für Kultfilmfreaks,Oldschooler,Singlespeeder...

Frankreichs erster Freeride-Singlespeeder schneller als
US-Postal ! (F.,S/W,1949)


----------



## Marcus (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *und dann auf dem volksfest und jetzt kommt dort gibt köllner mädels und ich habe die tele.-nummer!
> *



??? 

Uebrigens: Wembley wurde geraecht! Team Germany siegt ueber Team England in der 4er Staffel!

rkm#


----------



## nicolai (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> Uebrigens: Wembley wurde geraecht! Team Germany siegt ueber Team England in der 4er Staffel!
> *



Glückwunsch! Wo sind die anderen Bilder .. ?!

Nicolai


----------



## Marcus (5. Oktober 2003)

Alles zu seiner Zeit 

Ich brauche erst mal Schlaf. 

rkm#

G-Punkt hat mir uebrigens zwei T-Shirts fuer dich gegeben...


----------



## rob (5. Oktober 2003)

schlaf? was ist das? kann man das trinken?

erste kleine infos gibts beibike-stuff


----------



## joe yeti (5. Oktober 2003)

geil oder


----------



## Marcus (5. Oktober 2003)

...man of the year 2001:







rkm#


----------



## Marcus (6. Oktober 2003)

Biff rocks!

"...who's your froggy?"






rkm#




now listening to: *CKY - 96 Quiet Bitter Beings*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. Oktober 2003)

Mahlzeit!

Ich will zurück nach Berlin!!!!
Rik denk an das GIF für mich!  

Und für alle, die sich schon immer mal gewundert haben, was ich so in Kur gemacht habe ...


----------



## lebaron (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Mahlzeit!
> 
> Ich will zurück nach Berlin!!!!
> ...



wenn es bei dem gif darum geht an das ich grade denke - großer - dann vergiss es


BTW : sowas machst du also bei der kur ....TIER DU


----------



## phatlizard (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> wenn es bei dem gif darum geht an das ich grade denke - großer - dann vergiss es
> *



Da musst Du jetzt durch mein Freund ... !

Sei einfach stolz drauf!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Da musst Du jetzt durch mein Freund ... !
> ...



*being very proud*

großer du hast trotzdem post .... nix für ungut


----------



## phatlizard (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> großer du hast trotzdem post .... nix für ungut *



ja nee is klar ... aber zu spät ist zu spät ... !!!
Basti da musst Du einfach hart bleiben! Alles wird gut!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (6. Oktober 2003)

_More accurately, Marin moved its offices and warehouse into a 32,000-square-foot facility that houses the Grateful Dead's recording studio. 

Marin purchased the space from Grateful Dead Productions and is renting a small portion of it back to the band. Marin remodeled the site, which has more than 5,000 square feet of office space and 20,000 feet of warehouse space. An additional 15,000 square feet will be added to the warehouse next year, increasing bike storage capacity to 20,000 units. 

"In the past three quarters our business has grown more than 25 percent
compared to last year," said Bob Buckley, president and founder of Marin
Bikes. "This spike in business forced us to find a new space for inventory
storage and to meet the growing domestic and international bike market
demand." 

Employees benefited from the move; they now enjoy such amenities as a full kitchen, a yoga studio, a locker room and private offices. 

Marin also has warehouses in Pennsylvania, Ontario and British Columbia.

The company's address new address is 265 Bel Marin Keys, Novato, CA 94949. So presumably just adding 'Grateful Dead' as the first line will get your fan mail to the band then.
_


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Oktober 2003)

... name der kurklinik und welche indikationen   

heisst das nicht  *Fraies Frangnn * 

 
flo


----------



## phatlizard (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... name der kurklinik und welche indikationen
> *



Katharina Schroth Klinik Bad Sobernheim
Skoliose


----------



## geilesstückDNA (6. Oktober 2003)

*winke winke*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Na wer bin ich ...???? Phaty.....? Sascha......? 

Für den jenigen der drauf kommt  gibts zur Belohnung....... 

was Spannendes........

was zum Spielen.... 

und und und....... 

Also viel Spaß beim Rätselraten Jungens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von geilesstückDNA _
> **winke winke*
> 
> 
> ...



OH MEIN GOTT!!!


----------



## geilesstückDNA (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> OH MEIN GOTT!!!
> ...



Sorry, ich bin zwar göttlich aber nicht Gott ....

Aber ich bin ja nicht so, ich lass euch noch ein paar Versuche, also an die Arbeit


----------



## olli (6. Oktober 2003)

Dieter Bohlen?


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Oktober 2003)

... hard dick bzw. kennendehl bzw  * brummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *...

 
flo


----------



## Jeroen (6. Oktober 2003)

Okay, das manchen viel bezahlen für Teile ist mir Klar...

aber 156,- euro für so etwas... kann ich doch nicht ganz gut verstehen... oder..? Ich glaube das das Teil das neu nocht nicht so teuer war...

http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3628792742&category=7295&rd=1


----------



## phatlizard (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... hard dick bzw. kennendehl bzw   brummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ...
> 
> 
> flo *



Nein, nen Dick hat das geile Stück nicht ... die steht unter dem Protektorat der SOKO KOKO ... hat sich nur mal kurz angemeldet und gewunken!

Man kann sie bald bewundern auf www.gbbc.de - unter "XXX"

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *Okay, das manchen viel bezahlen für Teile ist mir Klar...
> 
> aber 156,- euro für so etwas... kann ich doch nicht ganz gut verstehen... oder..? Ich glaube das das Teil das neu nocht nicht so teuer war...
> *



Aber das ist doch "KULT" ...  

Ein Van Gogh konnte man früher auch für einen Flasche vom Künstler direkt beziehen ... 

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von geilesstückDNA _
> **winke winke*
> 
> 
> ...



Äääääääääähmm...eigentlich haben wir ja nur ein Masskottchen....Laura!!!

Aber ich glaub kaum, dass sie jemals in einem MTB-Forum auftauchen wird....geschweige denn in einem deutschen....noch dazu in einem wo Phaty sich breit macht!

Hmmmmm....nächster Versuch: Wülfrath?

Gruß koko


----------



## joe yeti (7. Oktober 2003)

warum liegst du unten????

was macht die frau da mit dir, phaty?

  

üüüüüüübrigens meine neue internet lieblingsseite!!!

http://www.wildtiere-live.de/


----------



## icke (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *warum liegst du unten????
> 
> was macht die frau da mit dir, phaty?
> ...



Wie soll er raufkommen, er kann doch nicht springen.
Aber da gibt es ja noch andere Säugetiere die das auch nicht können.


----------



## roesli (7. Oktober 2003)

...der 04er Küche der Kona's

..und und man beachte: - Kona hat mit erheblichem Aufwand daran gearbeitet, die modernen Gabeln mit hohem Einbaumass in einen klassischen Stahlrahmen einzubauen


----------



## phatlizard (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Äääääääääähmm...eigentlich haben wir ja nur ein Masskottchen....Laura!!!
> ...



Tja Koko, daß hat man davon, wenn man die Party zu früh verlässt ... Samstag Abend in der Bar - Legenden wurden gebohren!

phaty


----------



## Marcus (7. Oktober 2003)

Man of the year 2002...






rkm#




now listening to: *CKY - Disengage The Simulator*


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Oktober 2003)

Das Bild ist doch irgendwo in Brandenburg aufgenommen worden,oder

Gruß Koko


----------



## Altitude (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Das Bild ist doch irgendwo in Brandenburg aufgenommen worden,oder
> 
> Gruß Koko *



Ich tippe eher auf Südbayern!!!


----------



## geilesstückDNA (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Äääääääääähmm...eigentlich haben wir ja nur ein Masskottchen....Laura!!!
> ...



Tja Koko, die wirklich guten Dinge kommen eben immer zum Schluß und wer zu früh geht muss bestraft werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeldDerArbeit (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von geilesstückDNA _
> *
> 
> Tja Koko, die wirklich guten Dinge kommen eben immer zum Schluß und wer zu früh geht muss bestraft werden *



Das man bestraft wird, wenn man am Schluß kommt - so läuft das also bei Dir?!

Ich hab´da so eine dumpfe Ahnung:

ice ice baby

Yo - so I continued to A1A Beachfront Ave.
Girls were hot wearing less than bikinis
Rockman lovers driving Lamborghinis
Jealous 'cause I'm out geting mine
Shay with a gauge and Vanilla with a nine
Reading for the chumps on the wall
The chumps acting ill because they're so full of "Eight Ball"
Gunshots ranged out like a bell
I grabbed my nine - All I heard were shells
Falling on the concrete real fast
Jumped in my car, slammed on the gas
Bumper to bumper the avenue's packed
I'm trying to get away before the jackers jack
Police on the scene, You know what I mean
They passed me up, confronted all the dope fiends
If there was a problem, You, I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it

Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla
Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (7. Oktober 2003)




----------



## lebaron (7. Oktober 2003)

....ganz ruhig sascha so schnell heben sich hier keine röcke....


----------



## phatlizard (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *....ganz ruhig sascha so schnell heben sich hier keine röcke.... *



Basti, was mischst Du Dich denn immer ein ... ??? Kennst Du die Dame etwa?


----------



## lebaron (7. Oktober 2003)

silence is golden


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (7. Oktober 2003)

Der stille Poet lehnt sich zurück, lässt seine schmutzigen Gedanken streifen und beginnt an die Vorteile eines nicht angezeigten Missbrauchs nachzudenken.

Meine Pferdchen stehen im ruhig im Stall Basti- die erwarten nach dem Ritt am Wochenende (haha, Wortspiel) eh den Gnadenschuss!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Oktober 2003)

Bevor es mal wieder nur um Weiber geht - doch lieber  mal was zum fertigmachen ...
Wurde mir von einem Kantenklatscher zugeschustert, der sicherlich lieber unbekannt bleiben möchte ... !


----------



## kAos (7. Oktober 2003)

busfahren mal anders.


----------



## phatlizard (7. Oktober 2003)

*Wieso um alles in der Welt sind wir denn noch nicht früher darauf gekommen ... ???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wieso um alles in der Welt sind wir denn noch nicht früher darauf gekommen ... ???
> *



weil in cannondale-rahmen wenig bier reinpasst


----------



## Steinhummer (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wieso um alles in der Welt sind wir denn noch nicht früher darauf gekommen ... ??? *



Weil Bierfässer schön und unschuldig sind, kurz: Alu-Kurven, wie man sie mag!

Steinhummer (gerade auf: Primus - Frizzle n Fry)


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Oktober 2003)

Weil ich Crack'n'fails wegschmeissen mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, Bierfässer wegwerfen dagegen nicht!

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (7. Oktober 2003)

Die schmeisst man doch nur weg damit sie aufgefüllt zurückgerollt kommen ... man ihr habt aber auch wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung!

phaty


----------



## Eisenfahrer (7. Oktober 2003)

Föllig off-topic (falls es in diesem Thread so was gibt), aber die nackte Wahrheit und keine 10 Minuten alt:


----------



## whoa (7. Oktober 2003)

zur abwechslung mal ein geilesStückStahl 







die dresdner jungz haben schon geschmack.. 







so und nun haltet mich gefälligst nicht weiter von der arbeit ab  ihr ihr ihr singlespeeder ihr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (7. Oktober 2003)

wo wir gerade beim thema tossen sind. phil mit gaaaanz liebevollem umgamg mit seinem ferrous:


----------



## rob (7. Oktober 2003)

das ferrous ist zwar schön leicht und würde weit fliegen, aber ich denke wir könnten uns einheitlich auf jene tossingware einigen


----------



## phatlizard (7. Oktober 2003)

... wusste ich noch garnicht!

*Cannondale Fires Scott Montgomery, Dan Alloway, Len Konecny*

 OCTOBER 03, 2003 --  BETHEL, CT (BRAIN)--Cannondale on Wednesday handed vice presidents Scott Montgomery, Dan Alloway and Len Konecny their walking papers. 

Montgomery is the son of company founder Joe Montgomery and had been Cannondale's vice president of marketing. Alloway, who had been with the company for more than 15 years, had been its vice president of sales. Konecny was vice president of purchasing.

The firings shocked the industry. 

"I am pretty shocked. I feel numb and am disappointed, but I look forward to the new opportunities," said Jay Wolff, general manager of Helen's Cycles in Southern California.

An employee at a Cannondale parts supplier said, "It's not right. I feel like crying."

Matt Mannelly replaces Montgomery. He is the former chief marketing officer for the United States Olympic Committee. He also held management positions at Nike and was Gatorade's director of marketing. 

David Manchester, a longtime Cannondale employee, replaces Alloway. Steve Metz, Cannondale's longtime bike product manager, was named vice president of sourcing and product management, is replacing Konecny.

"These changes provide us with the internal organization needed to realize our goals of strengthening and growing Cannondale, and making us a more consumer and market-driven company," said David Uri, a director of Cannondale and a partner at Cannondale's parent company, Pegasus Capital Advisors. 

Montgomery and Alloway could not be reached for comment.

Other changes in the Cannondale management team include Jean Benson's promotion to vice president of human resources and Rick Hinson's promotion to director of materials. Additionally, John Doerr, president of operations, is also now serving as chief operating officer.

Uri acknowledged that Montgomery and Alloway played important roles in growing Cannondale from a small manufacturer to a serious player in the international market as well as guide it through bankruptcy and into Pegasus' hands, but he said the company "needs more to go to the next level."

"We listened to dealers and customers to try to understand what made the company great historically. As we did that, we realized we had deficiencies in certain areas. Both are great people--this is not a personal issue--they have done a great job historically and we would not be where we are without them, but we recognize that to be competitive with Trek and Specialized and others we need to be on the top of our game," Uri said. "We needed additional talent and resources. Matt brings a healthy refreshing perspective that people here will learn from, and that the people who are leaving simply don't possess."

Uri said Pegasus remains committed to manufacturing in the United States and to keeping Cannondale's image at the high end.

"We are working with consultants to meet dealer demand efficiently. We need to serve our customers better. We know it won't happen in a week or a month, but we will be very methodical. We want to grow profitably, not just grow," Uri said.

Some who spoke with Bicycle Retailer & Industry News wondered why the company would fire three vice presidents a week before Interbike. Uri said the Pegasus partners were well aware of the timing.

"Pegasus didn't want to go to Interbike and meet with dealers and sales reps with a team that was familiar to them, then come back and make a very significant management change. There probably never is a great time to do something like this, but now we have the opportunity to showcase this management team at Interbike," Uri said.


----------



## geilesstückDNA (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeldDerArbeit _
> *
> 
> Das man bestraft wird, wenn man am Schluß kommt - so läuft das also bei Dir?!
> ...




Sascha, mein hase, du verstehst das schon wieder total falsch.....man wird fürs zufrüh abhauen bestraft-nicht fürs zu spät kommen....Du scheinst mir noch etwas verwirrt vom Wochenende-in diesem Sinne


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Oktober 2003)

... neues lieblingsforum  federung & co. 



> * ... Hab auch gleich heute morgen mal am Brunox gerochen,  das riecht besser und nicht so streng wie das Würth,das  wäre ja schon ein Vorteil,aber was sagt das schon über die Funktion aus! *



... wo findet man sonst so kompetente und fundierte aussagen    

ciao
flo


----------



## phatlizard (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... neues lieblingsforum  federung & co.
> 
> 
> ...



Jeden Tag kommt ein neues Feindbild um die Ecke ...


----------



## ibislover (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *.... wo findet man sonst so kompetente und fundierte aussagen    *




 ich finde ja, dass brunox riecht wie ranzige kernseife.
ich benutze seit kurzem nivea deo für die dichtungen. riecht besser und *DIE* gabeln danken es einem mit locker 2 cm mehr federweg!     


gruß,
phil


----------



## Marcus (7. Oktober 2003)

Einen gibt es noch:

Man of the year 2003:






rkm#




now listening to: *15 Minutes Late - Chinese Girlfriend Torture*


----------



## Marcus (7. Oktober 2003)

Polnische Digitaluhr? WTF?

http://www.muppe.de/fun/polndigi/index.html

rkm#





now listening to: *15 Minutes Late - Corporate Radio*


----------



## phatlizard (7. Oktober 2003)

Wenn man sich die Cannondale-Pressemitteilung mal genau durchliest, dann fällt dieser Abschnitt ins Auge:

_"We listened to dealers and customers to try to understand what made the company great historically. As we did that, we realized we had deficiencies in certain areas. Both are great people--this is not a personal issue--they have done a great job historically and we would not be where we are without them, but we recognize that to be competitive with Trek and Specialized and others we need to be on the top of our game," Uri said. "We needed additional talent and resources. Matt brings a healthy refreshing perspective that people here will learn from, and that the people who are leaving simply don't possess."_ 

Wieviel inhaltslosen Müll kann man eigentlich noch produzieren? Langsam fange ich an den Laden echt zu hassen!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luniz (7. Oktober 2003)

schaut mal auf die seitenzahl...


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Oktober 2003)

"Das hat dir der Teufel gesagt"


----------



## rob (7. Oktober 2003)

teuflisch


----------



## phattyred (7. Oktober 2003)

...und was ist an der besonderes?


----------



## luniz (8. Oktober 2003)

was hast du für einen browser? bei mir (und den anderen anscheinend auch) ist es nummer 666


----------



## phattyred (8. Oktober 2003)

...aber daranliegt es nicht,
sondern an den einstellungen im benutzerprofil!

matthes


----------



## ibislover (8. Oktober 2003)

hatten wir das schon?








/phil


----------



## lebaron (8. Oktober 2003)

nö DAS hatten wir noch nicht

aber kette spannen wäre trotzdem von nöten ... ja ja die amis


CHEERS basti

ps: lieber phil dein bonty anno furz in treckinglook is schon vor ewigen zeiten hier im fertigmacher gewesen, na und rate mal von wem


----------



## ibislover (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *...ps: lieber phil dein bonty anno furz in treckinglook is schon vor ewigen zeiten hier im fertigmacher gewesen, na und rate mal von wem *




du meinst den reiserad-verschnitt?
jetzt ist es halt auch im richtigen thread! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



naja gut du hast recht


----------



## whoa (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Signatur von lebaron _
> *
> PROUD OF HER...****
> *



T!TS..? 

@rop
untersteh dich all meine bilder zu posten, lass mir was übrig


ohnenetzunddoppeltenboden
whoa


----------



## ibislover (8. Oktober 2003)

gruß,
phil


----------



## nimmersatt (8. Oktober 2003)

wie war das?
der Reiz der finalen Verarbeitung....


----------



## Zombie025 (8. Oktober 2003)

ob dieses genialen Vorbaus... Das ist ja schon als Wunderwerk zu bezeichnen.... *sabber*   
Kann vielleicht jemand noch den Rest, der an dem Vorbau hängt, abbilden? Auf daß mir endgültig der Speichel auf die Tastatur tropft...

Gruß und weitermachen!


----------



## ibislover (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zombie025 _
> *...Kann vielleicht jemand noch den Rest, der an dem Vorbau hängt, abbilden? Auf daß mir endgültig der Speichel auf die Tastatur tropft...*



der rest ist nicht sooooo der hit, aber gut, sieh selbst:








gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zombie025 (8. Oktober 2003)

many thanks ISt doch ganz hübsch, also ich würds nehmen, wenns denn so vor mir auf der Straße herrenlos rumliegen würde...


----------



## manic (8. Oktober 2003)

Und bekennender Verarbeitungsfetischist kan ich nur sagen:

MEIN GOTT! 

*HABENWILL*


----------



## phatlizard (8. Oktober 2003)

Wenn das mal kein Grund ist, richtig fertigzumachen ... !!!

Moots Vorbau (wunderschön!) auf dem am meisten überschätzten Titanrad der Welt ...!

Speaking of ti-porn ....


----------



## Steinhummer (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Moots Vorbau (wunderschön!) auf dem am meisten überschätzten Titanrad der Welt ...!
> 
> *



Wieso ist das Seven überschätzt? Stimmt das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nicht?

Steinhummer


----------



## lebaron (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Wieso ist das Seven überschätzt? Stimmt das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nicht?
> ...



glaube mir so viel wie das kostet so viel kann es nicht könenn


----------



## Fliege (8. Oktober 2003)

auch nicht schlampig


----------



## phatlizard (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Wieso ist das Seven überschätzt? Stimmt das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nicht?
> ...



Muss man fahren ... 
Ist ja auch eine Geschmacksfrage!

Das IF find ich auch schlimm - Carbon gehört nicht an einen Rahmen!
Ich fühl mich heute so dogmatisch!

phaty


----------



## Fliege (8. Oktober 2003)

jetzt mit BIld (hoffentlich)


----------



## Steinhummer (8. Oktober 2003)

Hossa - zwischen 2200 und 3000 dolares ist happig! Aber wer ein Rad will, dass von nem extrem kultigen (Achtung, Widerspruch!) amerikanischen Facharbeiter zusammengebraten wurde, muss halt aus der Tasche...

@ohaty: Wieso gefahren haben - bekommt man für den Preis etwa auch noch ne Schei$-Geometrie?

Steinhummer (kooft det eh nich)


----------



## Altitude (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Carbon gehört nicht an einen Rahmen!
> *



Ich finds schön...aber, ich trink ja auch lieber Wein als Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *@phaty: Wieso gefahren haben - bekommt man für den Preis etwa auch noch ne Schei$-Geometrie?
> *



Ich bin das mal als Singlespeeder gefahren ... und das kam mir alles so komisch vor. Nun ist "Schei$$-Geometrie" ja relativ - ich mags halt nicht!
In jedem Falle mehr Schein als Sein (IMO!!!) - irgendwie kommt das alles an MOOTS nicht ran - und das Merlin sieht in echt aus, wie aus dem Kaugummiautomaten gezogen! 

[SCHAUDER]

phaty


----------



## Hellspawn (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich bin das mal als Singlespeeder gefahren ... und das kam mir alles so komisch vor. Nun ist "Schei$$-Geometrie" ja relativ - ich mags halt nicht!
> ...



so, noch ein passiver 

Also, Phaty, wo Du mir doch so oft aus der Seele sprichst, aber das Merlin sieht in echt so aus, dass ich dafür töten würde.
Die Kombination aus graviertem Titan und Carbonrohren ist das geilste, was ich jemals gesehen hab!


----------



## phatlizard (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellspawn _
> *
> 
> so, noch ein passiver
> ...



Beauty is in the eye of the beerholder!


----------



## Steinhummer (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich bin das mal als Singlespeeder gefahren ... und das kam mir alles so komisch vor. Nun ist "Schei$$-Geometrie" ja relativ - ich mags halt nicht!
> phaty *



Von allen Rädern, die ich kenne, hat das P-21 m. E. das ausgewogenste Handling - stabil, spurtreu UND agil. Zwei Wünsche auf einmal, perfekt erfüllt! Kollege Germans kanns übrigens auch - und bei dem bin ich "nur" das Reiserad gefahren...

Steinhummer (mags gern crisp!)


----------



## phatlizard (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> Kollege Germans kanns übrigens auch ... *



Na das ist jetzt aber ne echte Überraschung ...


----------



## Altitude (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellspawn _
> *Die Kombination aus graviertem Titan und Carbonrohren ist das geilste, was ich jemals gesehen hab! *


Stimmt...

@Phaty 
das Chielo war neben der neben der interessanten Konversation mit der Spot-Lady der einzige Lichtblick am ABG-Stand...


----------



## Steinhummer (8. Oktober 2003)

Jaja, überraschende Wahrheiten aus berufenem Munde   Hat die Beinschere der Frau Kurklinik eigentlich ne Besserung gebracht fürs gepeinigte Rückgrat?

Steinhummer (teilnahmsvoll )


----------



## phatlizard (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Jaja, überraschende Wahrheiten aus berufenem Munde   Hat die Beinschere der Frau Kurklinik eigentlich ne Besserung gebracht fürs gepeinigte Rückgrat?
> *



Mir geht es seit letzter Woche echt klasse ... knock on wood!


----------



## ibislover (8. Oktober 2003)

fox shocks mal anders! 







die site dazu http://www.prostheticarm.com .


gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (8. Oktober 2003)

Dann kannst du dich ja wieder am messerscharfen Handling deines Germans erfreuen! - das heißt, sofern dir die Kur-Domina kein Fully auf Krankenschein verschrieben hat 

Steinhummer (gerade auf: Cannonball Adderley - mercy, mercy, mercy)


----------



## phatlizard (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> * Dann kannst du dich ja wieder am messerscharfen Handling deines Germans erfreuen! - das heißt, sofern dir die Kur-Domina kein Fully auf Krankenschein verschrieben hat *



...on a very cold day in hell!


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das IF find ich auch schlimm - Carbon gehört nicht an einen Rahmen!*



Zumindest nicht als Einlage in einem Titanrahmen.



> Ich fühl mich heute so dogmatisch!



Das Rad zum Gefühl: 




Welche Wortschöpfung für die Laufräder...

Ach, wenn wir schon grade bei Rennrädern sind:


----------



## phatlizard (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Das Rad zum Gefühl:
> ...



Um es mit den Worten meines Freundes Matt zu sagen: "GAY-tastic"!!!



> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> Ach, wenn wir schon grade bei Rennrädern sind:
> *



Ach ja die Finnischen Mädels sehen immer so aus, als könnten sie einen Elch mit der Faust umhauen und beim Holzfällen auf die Axt verzichten ...


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ach ja die Finnischen Mädels sehen immer so aus, als könnten sie einen Elch mit der Faust umhauen und beim Holzfällen auf die Axt verzichten ...*



Das sind eben alles essentielle Vorraussetzungen um in Finnland zu überleben. 

Hat die Anzeige jemand zufällig in grösser?


----------



## phatlizard (8. Oktober 2003)

itteicker auf schmalen Sohlen ...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (8. Oktober 2003)

also ich finde die süssssssssssssssss!

  

joe


----------



## ibislover (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *also ich finde die süssssssssssssssss!
> 
> 
> ...




nanu?
willste keine telefonnummer der guten!?   



einewltbrichtzusammen,
phil


----------



## joe yeti (8. Oktober 2003)

nö zu teuer nach finnland anzurufen!!


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (8. Oktober 2003)

für wen wäre das wohl was, hmmm?!!!!


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (8. Oktober 2003)

Gott, wie gelangweilt muss man den sein!


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Oktober 2003)

So Jungens!

Was passiert, wenn man zuviel Jura gemacht hat, sich mittlerweile mit dem Kollegen Martin den 3. Wodka-Cola(immer stramm Richtung Schuldunfähigkeit...)reingezogen hat???

Übrigens kennt Martin(nicht der M,sondern ein Leidensgenosse von mir) mittlerweile die ganze Bontragergeschichte...

Richtig!!!Man sucht Weiber im Internet....

Und findet diese geile Seite: www.wasnichtpasst-derfilm.de/

LASST DAS INTRO LAUFEN!!!!

Viel Spass

Gruß Koko


----------



## Jeroen (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> Das Rad zum Gefühl:
> ...



Und man kann sich Fragen warum die Topteams die auf Pina fahren nicht mit der Dogma fahren... Ich habe aus Gute Bronne; weil die meisten brechen...


----------



## joe yeti (8. Oktober 2003)

dixiland, auch auf der seite von koko!!!

http://www.dixi-online.de/abenteuer/abenteuer_d/dixiland_de/dixiland.html


----------



## DerAlex (8. Oktober 2003)

Koko,

ja Hölle, ein hübsches Bunny statt lackiertes Silikon?
Wo kommt auf einmal der Geschmack her?


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Oktober 2003)

(ohne Worte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Wo kommt auf einmal der Geschmack her? *



Ach Alex, du kennst das doch: Kaum hat man einen schönen rahmen kommen die hübschen Bunnies

Gruß koko


----------



## DocSnyder (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ach Alex, du kennst das doch: Kaum hat man einen schönen rahmen kommen die hübschen Bunnies
> *



Und das klappt wirklich? 
Werde ich dann auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## DerAlex (9. Oktober 2003)

Koko!
Holla, so geht das? Na dann werde ich wohl nur noch mit meinen Schrottkisten unterwegs sein, denn Bunnies sind in der Haltung einfach nicht günstig genug. Gott, wenn ich auch noch die Zeit- und Energieverschwendung bedenke - da bleibe ich dann doch lieber bei dreckigem alten Radkrempel, bevor ich mich mit so neumodischem Krimskrams abgebe.


----------



## Lhafty (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> - Carbon gehört nicht an einen Rahmen!
> ...



Alter Schwetzer! Nixwiss!  

Carbon ist der Inbegriff von Klassik überhaupt!

Der Beweis:

1. Kohle gab's schon lange bevor der Mensch in der Lage war das Erz zu erschmelzen, geschweige den Coladosen herzustellen (Am Anfang war das Feuer...und so).

2. Schaut Euch doch mal an wie liebevoll die Kohlefasern von alten Müttern vorm Herdfeuer geflochten werden ... das uralte Handwerk des Korbflechtens wird hier auch noch hochgehalten!

Ergo: 
Carbon = Klassik und Kult
Eisen und Alu = neumodischer Scheiß

q.e.d

Marc 
(...und das hat mal rein gar nix damit zu tun, daß ich auch einen Kohlehirsch fahre)


----------



## Fliege (9. Oktober 2003)

Da bin ich doch zufällig auf dieses Bild mit dem schön zurechtgemachten Herren auf dem allseits geschätzten Bat-Bike gestossen.
Da weiß doch bestimmt jemand aus der treuen Germans Fangemeinde, wer sich dahinter verbirgt - oder vielleicht ist er ja selbst hier im Forum präsent???


----------



## Sylvester (9. Oktober 2003)

...ist das der selbe, der auch auf der rückseite des 91er kataloges ist?!? unser grossmeister sollte das eigentlich wissen:

phaaaaty - aufklärung bitte!


----------



## feuersocke (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *teuflisch *



 

wer ist das?


----------



## Beelzebub (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von feuersocke _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ich tip mal auf die bedienung in berlin 

ist das die wo phaty meinte des is ne zicke??


----------



## phatlizard (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von feuersocke _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Die Schnecke, der G-Punkt hinterherdackelt ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lhafty _
> *
> ... das uralte Handwerk des Korbflechtens wird hier auch noch  *



Ja nee is klar ... ganz grosses Kunsthandwerk!
Wenn ich mir die Modellpflege-Politik von Cracknfail so anschaue bringen die nächstes Jahr bestimmt einen Stadt-Singlespeeder aus Ratan raus ... "OneFu©kingBasket"

Ich bin ja eh für Rahmen aus Milkaschokolade

phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Wenn ich mir die Modellpflege-Politik von Cracknfail so anschaue bringen die nächstes Jahr bestimmt einen Stadt-Singlespeeder aus Ratan raus ... *



     Der prototyp ist hier auf Seite 2-5 irgendwo zu besichtigen...

Steinhummer (2.bester Fertigmacher-Auswendiglerner nach Seiner Exzellenz lebaron)


----------



## whoa (9. Oktober 2003)

ooch phaty.. hau mal denjenigen dessen englisch noch schlimmer ist als meines.. 






headquarter hätt man ja noch als eingedeutscht durchgehen lassen können, aber headquater..


[email protected]$$er.net
whoa


----------



## phatlizard (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *ooch phaty.. hau mal denjenigen dessen englisch noch schlimmer ist als meines..
> 
> 
> ...



Itz hatte sich nur vertippt ...

aber hauptquartier hört sich doch auch klasse an! ... machen wir ... oder vielleicht doch nur hq ... who k nows ... !


----------



## phatlizard (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Itz hatte sich nur vertippt ...
> *



Ich mich aber auch ... fällt mir noch eine Konversation aus Berlin ein:

"... we call them Kantenklatscher, the Freeride-MBUK-Kids ..."

Phil: "We call them Dickheads!"

phaty


----------



## xc-mtb (9. Oktober 2003)

Ne nich wirklich. Aber das wird als nächstes verfilmt, Arni kann jetzt aber nicht mehr mitspielen.

Ich hoffe man kann was erkennen, war mal ne riesiege Datei!!!

CUIP

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von xc-mtb _
> *Ne nich wirklich. Aber das wird als nächstes verfilmt, Arni kann jetzt aber nicht mehr mitspielen.*



sehr alt, aber für dich nochmal in farbe! 








gruß,
phil


----------



## xc-mtb (9. Oktober 2003)

Hab das in den Semesterferien in ner Ultimo gefunden, war da auch in schwarz-weiß.
Hier ist auch alles größerbesserbunter   

CUIP


----------



## phatlizard (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von xc-mtb _
> *
> Hier ist auch alles größerbesserbunter   *



So isses ...


----------



## phatlizard (9. Oktober 2003)

Phil Wood - made by Sycip


----------



## Hellspawn (9. Oktober 2003)

blos euch hat der hintere wieder zu viele Gänge, was?


----------



## itz (9. Oktober 2003)

Ne eher zu wenig Flammen ... 

Chris


----------



## m(A)ui (9. Oktober 2003)

Marla Streb (bei nem Cross-rennen?)


'nacht
m
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ui


----------



## rob (10. Oktober 2003)

ohh gott wie euch liebe


----------



## feuersocke (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *ich tip mal auf die bedienung in berlin
> ist das die wo phaty meinte des is ne zicke?? *





> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Die Schnecke, der G-Punkt hinterherdackelt ... ! *









kann mich da mal jemand vorstellen, oder wird man da gleich mit Haut & Haar gefressen?

übrigens: Name? Tel.nummer? Maße?


----------



## ibislover (10. Oktober 2003)

hat die jemand und kann mir den chris king artikel scannen?

http://www.bikemag.com/osn








danke und gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (10. Oktober 2003)




----------



## ibislover (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Breitreifen und Tiefbettfelgen*




   
was will man mehr!?  


gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von feuersocke _
> *Maße?*



Eindeutig eine Nummer zu gross für Dich ... !


----------



## PrimOChris (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *hat die jemand und kann mir den chris king artikel scannen?
> 
> danke und gruß,
> phil *



Yo, kann ich machen, aber erst am Montag...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## DocSnyder (10. Oktober 2003)

Ich dachte ja zuerst, das ist ein Rahmen mit angeschweisstem Gepäckträger...


----------



## DocSnyder (10. Oktober 2003)

...bis ich merkte das es ein motorisierter etwas ist.


----------



## roesli (10. Oktober 2003)

..zu den Taiwanesen von Pazzaz gehört, ist's einfach nicht mehr dasselbe....  


Kurbeln....


----------



## roesli (10. Oktober 2003)

..Barends...


----------



## roesli (10. Oktober 2003)

..Dämpfer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (10. Oktober 2003)

...Vorbauten....


----------



## roesli (10. Oktober 2003)

...der hier schon wieder seinen Reiz hat  


..mehr dazu noch unter www.controltechbikes.com


----------



## ibislover (10. Oktober 2003)

mein gott is mir schlecht!!  


gruß,
phil


----------



## DocSnyder (10. Oktober 2003)

Die Welt ist schlecht geworden.


----------



## phattyred (10. Oktober 2003)

ich weiss ja das ist jetzt ganz grässlich von mir, aber die barends find ich ganz schön, so wie die von titec nur knuffiger...


----------



## armin-m (10. Oktober 2003)

Der dreifarbige Vorbau weckt den kleinen Bastler und Entdecker in mir:

Sieht nämlich aus wie aus LEGO...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von armin-m _
> *Der dreifarbige Vorbau weckt den kleinen Bastler und Entdecker in mir:
> *



Hola Holanda!


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (10. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
kennt jemand vielleicht den Deutschland Vertrieb?

Wenn ja, danke,
wenn nein, auch.

Gruz BAM


----------



## Staabi (10. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

auch nett:






Schaut Euch mal die Hinterradfederung an.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Greasy Pete (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *
> Schaut Euch mal die Hinterradfederung an.
> 
> ...



ich sehe schon   
Du hast ihn gesehen ?

Gruß Peter


----------



## phatlizard (11. Oktober 2003)

Castellano - The bikeformerly known as the Ibis Ripley






Und Magura hat auch einen schönen Stand ...


----------



## phattyred (11. Oktober 2003)

muss das nicht *ständer* heißen?  

man(n) könnte jedenfalls darauf schließen,
nach dem strategisch plazierten camelbak,
und dem leicht debilen gesichtsausdruck...

 matthes


----------



## panzer-oddo (11. Oktober 2003)

zum fertigmachen...


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von panzer-oddo _
> *zum fertigmachen... *



... das auch in erwachsen  

sonst seh' isch nur schwarz für die ölquellen

xxsthumbnails
flo


----------



## Marcus (11. Oktober 2003)

Schoen. Bis auf die Bremsen und den Ritchey-Reifen...

my two cents.

rkm# (jetzt auch Rennrad-Fitfucker)





now listening to: *No Use for a Name - Life Size Mirror*


----------



## phatlizard (12. Oktober 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. Oktober 2003)

Jules Boyfriend hat heute Geburtstag ...

*Happy Birthday Basti ... !*


----------



## Beelzebub (12. Oktober 2003)

*uiuiuiuiui* glückwunsch aus franggn




topic: Chantal war beim faceliften


----------



## Radebeuler (12. Oktober 2003)

Hab ich gerade beim durchstöbern vom großen Internetauktionshaus E*** gefunden


----------



## peppaman (12. Oktober 2003)

moin kollegen,

habe wieder im 99er Katalog herumgescannt:


----------



## peppaman (12. Oktober 2003)

und noch eins...seufz


----------



## Kokopelli (12. Oktober 2003)

O.K., jetzt weiss ich WAS ich Samstag Abend verpasst habe

Ist vielleicht auch besser so...einmal am Wochenende verlieben reicht ja

GLÜCKWUNSCH BASTI(DOPPELT)!!! 

Gruß Koko


----------



## roesli (12. Oktober 2003)

...mal wieder ein kreatives Thema  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t82377.html

Nur schon die Fotos der Schaukelstühle sind's wert  

Hat nich jemand noch n' Schweizer Militärrad?????


Nebenbei: - Basti - Herzliches Beileid zum Geburtstag - keine Angst, die Welt dreht sich weiter, auch wenn Du älter wirst   

....vergiss nich - viele Mädels stehen auf reifere Männer


----------



## phatlizard (12. Oktober 2003)

Interbike ist schon ne schöne Veranstaltung ...


----------



## phatlizard (12. Oktober 2003)

Yeti schafft es doch wirklich mich jedes Jahr aufs neue zum kotzen zu bringen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (12. Oktober 2003)

Ist die Zielgruppe der schwulen Mountainbiker inzwischen derart gross geworden? Oah, sieht das Schei$$e aus...


----------



## andy1 (13. Oktober 2003)

ein verspätetes Betthupferl:


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Oktober 2003)

Mein Betthupferl für euch

Gruß Koko


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Ist die Zielgruppe der schwulen Mountainbiker inzwischen derart gross geworden? Oah, sieht das Schei$$e aus... *



Da sieht man mal wieder wo Drogensucht endet. 

GruzBAM


----------



## itz (13. Oktober 2003)

... ,trotzdem könnte der gute Mann mal den Sattel gescheit einstellen (oder leidet er unter Elefantitis  ) und diese so was zum Brechen aussehende XTR Kurbel abtreten ...  so was muss ich mir schon am Morgen anschauen *brbrbr* ..

Öhm ja ach und alles Gude nachträglitsch Basti  

Cheers Chris


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2003)

Fertigmacher live in Berlin 

Horst Link auf rosa Nuttenfahrad gefolgt von Rifli auf dem Klapp-Votec!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2003)

... und wenn Dein Papa Paul Turner heisst, bist Du der König auf dem Schulhof ... ! Ach nee  die Königin ...

Maverick 20" mit Blümchenmuster! Rock'n'Roll ... !


----------



## DocSnyder (13. Oktober 2003)

Für die Sycip Liebhaber


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *Für die Sycip Liebhaber
> *



Das war aber schon auf der Interbike 2002 ...  

Immer noch sehr sehr schön - aber die wollen für den paintjob 500 US$ extra!!!

phaty


----------



## DocSnyder (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das war aber schon auf der Interbike 2002 ...
> *


----------



## Jeroen (13. Oktober 2003)

And now for something completely different:

IF Dual Susser... unter 10kg (scheint..)

















Details make the difference:


----------



## DocSnyder (13. Oktober 2003)

Sieht ziemlich dreckanfällig aus - wohl nix für den europäischen Markt.


----------



## itz (13. Oktober 2003)

... nicht nur das, Funktion hin oder her (wobei das hier wohl eher noch niemand sagen kann  ) aber so richtig schön is was anderes .... Ritchey Vorbau drauf und direkt wieder einstampfen würd ich sagen  

Cheers Chris


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *And now for something completely different:
> 
> IF Dual Susser*



wrong - wrong - wrong ... !!!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2003)

Da sollte doch Elvis singen ... einfach  mal runterscrollen ...


----------



## Jeroen (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> wrong - wrong - wrong ... !!! *



  

 


http://wilycycles.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *http://wilycycles.com/ *









Mauern American Style 

More mortar than bricks.


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2003)

Nächstes Jahr bin ich aber sowas von in Las Vegas ... !


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2003)

Love me tender ...


----------



## Jeroen (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Glücklich machen die Leute das nicht so beim Schweissen


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2003)

Mein neuer Held - und das mein ich so ... !

Hoffnung für

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Oktober 2003)

Du schiebst mindestens genauso schön

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Du schiebst mindestens genauso schön
> 
> Gruß Koko *



Wann hast Du mich denn schon mal mit einem Rad gesehen ... meistens machst Du ja nur meine kaputt!!!

Aber ach ja in Berlin da bin ich ja 20 Meter auf einem Matt Chester mit Dropbars *gefahren!!!* ... es gibt Fotos ... !!!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Jeroen (13. Oktober 2003)

Okay...







... show off!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2003)

Wie cool ist denn das bitteschön ... passt ja auch ein Hund rein!


----------



## zocker (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Nächstes Jahr bin ich aber sowas von in Las Vegas ... !
> 
> 
> ...




Glaube ich Dir nicht.


----------



## Jeroen (13. Oktober 2003)

Jeremy and Jay have been naughty:

http://www.sycip.com/Pages/vegas_01.html


Schau das Richard Sachs-Lugged CX-er mal an!!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zocker _
> *
> 
> 
> Glaube ich Dir nicht. *



Da mach Dir mal keine Sorgen - ich werde da sein ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Oktober 2003)

Nur ein weiterer Link zum Klicken

http://www.shibumi.org/eoti.htm

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Nur ein weiterer Link zum Klicken
> 
> http://www.shibumi.org/eoti.htm
> ...




mmmmuuuahhhhh .... aber immer wieder scheeee.

Ach Koko willst Du uns nicht mal mit weiteren Bildern im Bonti Aufbau thread begülü_ücken?! Die Kiste muss doch langasam mal ferdich sein?!

Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Oktober 2003)

Na ja, noch nicht ganz.

Die Reifen(Skinwall) sind heut eingetrudelt und nen Flite hab ich jetzt auch.

Eigentlich warten Naben und Felgen nur noch darauf, eingespeicht zu werden.

Der Rest der Teile(bis auf Griffe und Bremszüge) liegt hier rum und wartet auf Verwendung.

Aber da ist ja auch noch dieses blöde Examen...ich finde die Zeit einfach nicht

Ich hab jetzt übrigends das Schwinn mal als Triplespeeder fit gemacht(mit den Laufrädern meiner Stahlschlampe)...und was soll ich sagen...Scheeeeee!

Gruß koko


----------



## rob (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Aber ach ja in Berlin da bin ich ja 20 Meter auf einem Matt Chester mit Dropbars gefahren!!! ... es gibt Fotos ... !!!  *


das klingt wie eine aufforderung 

iregndwann werden es auch mal wieder 20000 meter sein...


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Oktober 2003)

ES FÄHRT!!!! 

Auch wenn dabei dem besten Hinterreifen die Luft wegbleibt

Gruß koko


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Auch wenn dabei dem besten Hinterreifen die Luft wegbleibt
> *



Die Gabel hat es noch härter getroffen - aber die ist mal geil!!! PACE rules!


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Oktober 2003)

Aber das ist doch wohl hoffentlich keine Startnummer in den Vorderspeichen?

seid ihr etwa ein illegales Rennen gefahren

Gruß koko


----------



## madbull (13. Oktober 2003)

Phaty - ich erhebe 13 Vol% (ganz rechts) darauf, dass du bei der SSWM '04 als Starter dabeisein wirst!






Geile Europareise war das heute Abend...     Das ganz rechts ist aber schon heftiger Tobak...  Wenn wir das in Massen am Abend vor der TRAININGSFAHRT   gehabt hätten, wären wohl mehr als einer verschütt gegangen...   :kotz:


----------



## phatlizard (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Phaty - ich erhebe 13 Vol% (ganz rechts) darauf, dass du bei der SSWM '04 als Starter dabeisein wirst!
> *



Davon geh ich aus ... !
Eine Runde muss aber reichen! Ich bin doch der Zielstrich!

Gute Nacht!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

Also für einen guten Start in den Tag ... 

Absolutes Ober-Titanen-Treffen:

Terminaut links (der mit dem berühmten Garten und den vielen Titan-Bikes!) mit J-Rae der Enkelin von Phil Wood und hinter ihnen die "Phil Wood Piss Off" Singlespeeder gebaut von Independent Bikes (die besser mal ihre Finger von Fullies lassen sollten!!!)


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

Yo! Cracknfail - das Bike von Puff Daddy???







In seiner ganzen Dosenpracht!







Das ist ne Schweissnaht ... merkt man aber nicht ...







Wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne!!!







SCHALT-Auge ... ja nee is klar - ganz grosses Tennis!







Das tut mir jetzt am meisten weh!!!  







Wenn das Foto mal nicht für alles steht, was ich hasse! Fehlt nur noch ein Microsoft-Aufkleber!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke (14. Oktober 2003)

Bis auf die hässlichen Kurbeln und den Preis gefällts mir.


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *Bis auf die hässlichen Kurbeln und den Preis gefällts mir. *



wem sowas gefällt der spielt auch Rugby ...
Wobei ich zugeben muss, schwarze Kabelbinder auf blankem Alu, das hat schon was!

phaty


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Oktober 2003)

alter schwede was für ein geiler stoff.wo gibbet das ich brauchs.
hopfenkaltschale mit meinem namen


----------



## itz (14. Oktober 2003)

Yes C'dale hat doch mal wieder voll den Trend erkannt ... Grafitti meets die Natur die ich mit meinem Singlespeedbike erleben möchte *brech* ....  

... trotzallem LEIDER  ein nett verarbeiteter Rahmen, der höchst wahrscheinlich nach vorn geht wie ne Rakete.

Cheers Chris


----------



## itz (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



... lasst uns an das Gute im Herzen der C'dale Marketing Abteilung glauben und annehmen es wäre ein Bieröffner  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> ... lasst uns an das Gute im Herzen der C'dale Marketing Abteilung glauben und annehmen es wäre ein Bieröffner
> ...


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Oktober 2003)

Kotz!

Ach ja: Eine Coladose braucht keinen Bieröffner



gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Brasserie Grain d'Orge Frankreich - 15% hat der Stoff!!!


----------



## Steinhummer (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *trotzallem LEIDER  ein nett verarbeiteter Rahmen, der höchst wahrscheinlich nach vorn geht wie ne Rakete.
> 
> Cheers Chris *



Finde auch, dass das Teil nen gewissen rustikalen Chic hat. Und mit dem ellitptisch gelagerten Innenlager hat der Cola-Konzern auch nicht grad die Billig-Lösung zum Kettenspannen umgesetzt. Nöö, lass ma, das Ding is schon ok. Klar tuts immer weh, wenn der Mainstream nen verschrobenen Insider-Stil entdeckt und zur Massenbewegung aufbläst, vor allem, wenns der Erbfeind ist - gell, Phaty? Tut übrigens bei Musik immer wieder weh...

Steinhummer (Ex-Sublime-Fan, bis die von Handynetz-Dienstleistern für ihre Werbung missbraucht wurden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (14. Oktober 2003)

Also entschuldigt mal bitte:

Nen Anschlag für den SCHALTZUG an der Kettenstrebe??????????

Aber zu blöd, die Scheibenbremskabel geschickt zu befestigen???

Ausserdem ist der Rahmen ja wohl nur schlecht verarbeitet...da hab ich echt schon bessere gesehen...auch von Cannondale.

Gruß Koko*dem die Fritten jetzt auf der Tastatur hängen*


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> Klar tuts immer weh, wenn der Mainstream nen verschrobenen Insider-Stil entdeckt und zur Massenbewegung aufbläst, vor allem, wenns der Erbfeind ist - gell, Phaty? *



Solange die Singlespeed-Scene in Mittel-Europa und auf den britischen Inseln fest in der Hand der SOKO KOKO und ihrer willfähigen Helfer ist, sehe ich da überhaupt kein Problem ... !

Der Gedanke, wie ein gestandener CD-Händler versucht ein 1FG zu verkaufen, der bring mich allerdings immer wieder zum Lachen ... 
"Warum hat das nur einen Gang?" ".... ääääähmmmm .... darum!??"

Fighting Cracknfail til I die ... !

phaty


----------



## Steinhummer (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Fighting Cracknfail til I die ... !
> ...



Ein Mann und seine Mission... "Komm, spiel mir das Lied vom Tod."

Steinhummer ("In den Mänteln steckten drei Männer, und in den Männern drei Kugeln.")


----------



## whoa (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *ein nett verarbeiteter Rahmen*



du beliebst zu scherzen, oder? nett verarbeitet? ich frag mich die ganze zeit welcher grobmotoriker sich an dem ding vergangen hat.. jetzt fang nur noch an zu erzählen, dass die ti-bikes am litespeed-merlin-tomac stand gut verabeitet waren.. mir ist immer noch schlecht.. 

@ koko
andere c'dales sind nicht wirklich besser verarbeitet, sondern einfach lackiert! so sieht man das elend nämlich nicht.


----------



## whoa (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> das klingt wie eine aufforderung
> 
> iregndwann werden es auch mal wieder 20000 meter sein... *



STOP! postingverbot für ropp! wenn ick sach lass mir was übrig dann mein ich das auch so!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Ein Mann und seine Mission... "Komm, spiel mir das Lied vom Tod."
> *



Haka Video 

Ringa pakia
Uma tiraha
Turi whatia
Hope whai ake
Waewae takahia kia kino

Ka Mate! Ka Mate!
Ka Ora! Ka Ora!
Tenei te ta ngata puhuru huru
Nana nei i tiki mai

Whakawhiti te ra
A upane ka upane!
A upane kaupane whiti te ra!
Hi!!








Schönen Gruss an Polo und Icke - oder guckt noch jemand Rugby?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> * wenn ick sach lass mir was übrig dann mein ich das auch so! *


dann muss der herr sich das nächste mal etwas präziser ausdrücken 


rob, baldauchmitwhiteeno


----------



## itz (14. Oktober 2003)

....hhhhmmm, naja also ich stehe schon auf viel zu viel Material was dann wild wieder weg geschliffen wurde ... zu mindest bei grobschlächtigen Aluboliden der Marke C'dale ... okay wo sich Ketten und Sattel Strebe treffen hat dem Schweissroboter(???) wohl der Ausleger gezittert (Erdbeben Stärke ca. 4,5?!) oder der mexikanische Niedrigstlohn Aushilfpendecho war im Mescalin Rausch ... aber ansonsten find ich gehts eigentlich  

Chris, ... der die letzten Tage aber Stahl lieben lernte


----------



## itz (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *baldauchmitwhiteeno *




... Du wirst es nicht bereuhen *Hugh*

 

Cheers Chris


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

Wie es hier wieder rundgeht nur weil man ein CD postet... !!!


----------



## bella (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Schönen Gruss an Polo und Icke - oder guckt noch jemand Rugby? *


  hier Phaty! Aber nur wegen der WM... die Wallabies gegen Argentinien 

Saluti


----------



## gruenbaer (14. Oktober 2003)

na dann mal zur beruhigung was händisches in Ti


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *
> hier Phaty! Aber nur wegen der WM... die Wallabies gegen Argentinien
> 
> Saluti *



Und wenn dann im Finale die All Blacks die Engländer wegblasen wird gefeiert ... ! 
Obwohl seit Sonntag müssen wir ja alle Frauen-Fussball gut finden ... Mann ich mag nicht mal Männer-Fussball!

phaty
sosehensiegeraus!


----------



## itz (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gruenbaer _
> *na dann mal zur beruhigung was händisches in Ti *




Genau und da sind sich dann auch wieder aaaaallllle einig  

... wobei ich ja der Meinung bin dass man aus Titan nur 
so tolle Sachen wie Atom-U-Boote und Kampfbomber herstellen sollte  

Chris


----------



## gruenbaer (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



neee, umgekehrt:
.. noch steht meine vermutung, daß dort des teils ursprung liegt 
mittelstreckenraketen zu bikerahmen 

sitz sich gut auf so ner ss-20


----------



## dubbel (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *du beliebst zu scherzen, oder? nett verarbeitet?
> 
> @ koko
> andere c'dales sind nicht wirklich besser verarbeitet, sondern einfach lackiert! so sieht man das elend nämlich nicht. *



wenn's denn hält, muss es nicht schön sein.... 

cannondale macht ja auch nicht beim beauty contest mit, sondern will mit wenig aufwand viel verramschen. 
und da sind sie ganz vorne mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bella (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Und wenn dann im Finale die All Blacks die Engländer wegblasen wird gefeiert ... ! *


naja, ich drück den Schotten die Daumen... Nieder mit den Froschfolterern! 


> *
> Obwohl seit Sonntag müssen wir ja alle Frauen-Fussball gut finden ... Mann ich mag nicht mal Männer-Fussball!
> *


hehe... solange die nicht nackt spielen, locken die keinen Hund hintern Ofen vor


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cannonbabe _
> *
> naja, ich drück den Schotten die Daumen... Nieder mit den Froschfolterern! *



Das ist ja mal ganz klar ... !!!

Oh weh wenn das der Polo liest!

McPhaty


----------



## icke (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das ist ja mal ganz klar ... !!!
> ...




obwohl sich die "Froschfolterer" gegen Fidschi ja gut gezeigt haben.

@phatty: am GBBC Wochenende war ein riesen Jugend un Juniorentunier auf dem Maifeld deshalb die hochgezüchteten Fleischberge im Hostel.
Ba.-Wü. hat ja auch gut abgesahnt


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *@phatty: am GBBC Wochenende war ein riesen Jugend un Juniorentunier auf dem Maifeld deshalb die hochgezüchteten Fleischberge im Hostel.
> Ba.-Wü. hat ja auch gut abgesahnt *



klarer Fall von Spätzle-Doping ... und gesprochen haben die auch als wären sie von den Fidji-Inseln ... also wenn man genug Sambuca drin hatte, konnte man das glauben ...


----------



## polo (14. Oktober 2003)

Les Bleus werden dieses Jahr mit ca. 10-1 gehandelt, die Kiwis und Engländer mit zwischen 2,5 bis 3-1.
1999 hatte man den Franzosen ähnlich schlechte Chancen eingeräumt, und doch kam es zu diesem besten Spiel der Rugbygeschichte: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/rugby/1999/world_cup/news/1999/10/31/weekend5_rdp/ und immerhin zu Platz 2!


----------



## polo (14. Oktober 2003)

nix 





> klarer Fall von Spätzle-Doping



Das sind nicht die Schwaben, sondern die Heidelberger Kurpfälzer (gegen die ich schon oft genug spielen mußte: keine 18 Jahre alt, aber 95kgs...)


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *nix
> 
> Das sind nicht die Schwaben, sondern die Heidelberger Kurpfälzer (gegen die ich schon oft genug spielen mußte: keine 18 Jahre alt, aber 95kgs...) *



Die hatten einen dabei, mit dem bin ich mal Aufzug gefahren - da war das Teil voll mit zwei Männern! Schade daß mein Kreuz so kaputt ist, wäre auch noch was für mich gewesen ... obwohl ich bin doch eher ein Weichei!
Ich hab mal bei einem Turnier in Essex ein Wochenende mitgemacht - als persönlicher Ball-Aufpumper oder so ... die Sauferei hält doch kein Mensch eine ganze Saison aus!

phaty


----------



## icke (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Die hatten einen dabei, mit dem bin ich mal Aufzug gefahren - da war das Teil voll mit zwei Männern! phaty *



Bei Hannover (gegen RK 03 Berlin) war einer bei der war auch wie 2 allerdings nur in der Bauchgegend der war knapp 1,70 und hatte bestimmt 125 kg, hätte der mir erzählt das er Sport macht würde icke einen Lachkrampf bekommen. Aber trotzdem in der 2 BL, nicht schlecht.


----------



## icke (14. Oktober 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

Oakley Militär(!!!)-Schuhe!







Für Greasy Pete!






@icke: ick hab' Schiss!


----------



## whoa (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> wenn's denn hält, muss es nicht schön sein....
> ...



hab's doch schon immer geahnt, cd versucht in der gleichen liga wie kinesis mitzuspielen.. 
..doch ob man die haltbarkeit gleichsetzen möchte wage ich anzuzweifeln..

videobeweisfolgtamWE..
whoaSpielberg


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

Ich sag mal gaaaaaaaarnix ...


----------



## ibislover (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich sag mal gaaaaaaaarnix ... *



besser ist das!!                                                     


gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

Interbike ist echt ein Fest für mich ...


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> 
> besser ist das!!
> ...



... und plagiator  wobei für diesen zweck sei es dir dieses mal genehmigt   

kopfschüttelnd
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... und plagiator  wobei für diesen zweck sei es dir dieses mal genehmigt
> ...




und nochmal für die akten, ich lebe in schwaben, bin aber keiner! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



... sagen sie alle   

nachtreter
flo


----------



## ibislover (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *nachtreter
> flo *


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

Schnell noch ein paar fitte Männer für Cannonbabe und icke ... und dann geh ich wieder Interbike Fotos sichten ... !


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

Von Rechts wegen ist das ja Salsa ...


----------



## joe yeti (14. Oktober 2003)

hat hier was gegen schwaben? ärmelhochkremmpel!!!

der kommt auf die schwarze liste!!!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)




----------



## whoa (14. Oktober 2003)

@ phaty
wenn ich so deinen desktop seh, sollte ich dir heut abend mal ein bildchen in vernünftiger auflösung mailen..


----------



## joe yeti (14. Oktober 2003)

von der interbike!!


----------



## joe yeti (14. Oktober 2003)

niki, oh yessssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (14. Oktober 2003)

einfach genial das bild! zeigt es doch den sportllichen ehrgeiz von fit****er biff


----------



## whoa (14. Oktober 2003)

heuer abend werd ich mal ein wenig am dv-material rumschnippeln..
..für diese meisterhafte ingeneursleistung (kameramontage) hab ick eigentlich 'nen oscar verdient


----------



## joe yeti (14. Oktober 2003)

hier der link von nikki!!

http://www.nikigudex.com/model.html#

man is die süss!!!


----------



## manic (14. Oktober 2003)

Nime hat mir den TAg gerettet.

Ich bin verliebt..


----------



## joe yeti (14. Oktober 2003)

hammer!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *heuer abend werd ich mal ein wenig am dv-material rumschnippeln..
> ..für diese meisterhafte ingeneursleistung (kameramontage) hab ick eigentlich 'nen oscar verdient *



Man nannte ihn auch Michael Ballhaus ... !

Von mir bekommst Du einen Keks für den Helm!


----------



## joe yeti (14. Oktober 2003)

nikki


----------



## joe yeti (14. Oktober 2003)

bild fehlt!!!


aber jetzt


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Schnell noch ein paar fitte Männer für Cannonbabe und icke ... und dann geh ich wieder Interbike Fotos sichten ... ! *



.... iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih mach das adidas zeichen wech, das ist ja schlimmer wie zwanzig jahre cd huldigen 






flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Was mich etwas irritiert ist die Tatsache, daß Du ein Fliegenfischer-Smilie dazu gepostet hast ... ! Das ist keine Peitsche!


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Oktober 2003)

@phaty: danke großer.soll meine perle mal was ordern.die kann ja 1a französisch.

@koko: wo siehstn du an dem C nen schaltzuggegenhalter??
das an der sitzstrebe ist für die cantisockel.


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)




----------



## ZeFlo (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Was mich etwas irritiert ist die Tatsache, daß Du ein Fliegenfischer-Smilie dazu gepostet hast ... ! Das ist keine Peitsche! *



... mal abwechslung, der auspeitschsmiley hat ja mittlerweile 'nen bart   und ausserdem ist das 'nen lasso  

@whoa 

die jofa mütze verleiht dir so 'nen intelektuellen touch 
da wird thinlizzy den einen oder anderen keks drauflegen müssen

spammingchamp
flo


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> spammingchamp*



Dafür geb ich Dir vielleicht noch mal einen GBBC-Punkt ... !


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Dafür geb ich Dir vielleicht noch mal einen GBBC-Punkt ... ! *















  
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



W.N.F.


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)




----------



## joe yeti (14. Oktober 2003)

nikkkkkkkkkkkkkkiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

for ever!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Oktober 2003)




----------



## whoa (14. Oktober 2003)

@ joe
wenn dat so weiter geht macht's bald *PLONK* (da is noch viel platz.. allerdings ist man da nicht wirklich bester gesellschaft)

brutale8x8bitschildkröte
whoa


----------



## itz (14. Oktober 2003)

... ja ne schon schön, nur wie hält man den wieder an ... so ganz ohne Bremsen?! Und ein Bahnrad an dem ich's am Ende einsehen würde is was anderes  

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *... ja ne schon schön, nur wie hält man den wieder an ... so ganz ohne Bremsen?! Und ein Bahnrad an dem ich's am Ende einsehen würde is was anderes
> *



Äääääähmmmm das ist ein Bahnrad jedenfalls glaubt Airborne das...!


----------



## dubbel (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *niki, oh yessssssssssssssssssssssss *



so sah sie aus, bevor sie mit der ganzen plast. chirurgie angefangen hat: 






naja...


----------



## eL (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> so sah sie aus, bevor sie mit der ganzen plast. chirurgie angefangen hat:
> ...



ja nee is scho klar.... nur wo is jetz der unterschied  
oder reduzierst du die kleine etwa auf ihre T*****




p.s. ja ich wes dat bild hatte mer scho ma


----------



## itz (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Äääääähmmmm das ist ein Bahnrad jedenfalls glaubt Airborne das...! *



... tststs ... mit der Kiste gibts auf ner deutschen Bahn bestimmt den sofortigen Ausschluss vom Rennen  ... und wie jetzt wo ich es weiss ein Bahnrad mit abfallendem Oberrohr?! Pfuibäh ...

Cheers Chris

P.S: So muss ein Bahnrad aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> ja nee is scho klar.... nur wo is jetz der unterschied
> oder reduzierst du die kleine etwa auf ihre T*****


* aber auf gar keinen fall! *

da wird ja deutlich mehr geboten. 

aber das gesamtbild wird doch deutlich aufgewertet, oder?


----------



## itz (15. Oktober 2003)

Wenn hier schon der MesseBilderPostingWahn ausgebrochen is ja dann ... London Cycle Show 2003 ...pics von http://www.gravity-slaves.co.uk

Wenn schon Cruiser dann richtig






Und Kona is schon nett  






Cheers Chris


----------



## phatlizard (15. Oktober 2003)

Interbike ...


----------



## phatlizard (15. Oktober 2003)

*PORNO ALARM!!!* 

Sycip Titan!


----------



## itz (15. Oktober 2003)

Wie war das mit Rüstungstechnick und SS20 ... very much nice wie der nicht englisch sprechende deutsche sagen würde ...

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (15. Oktober 2003)

indeed indeed ...


----------



## phatlizard (15. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Steinhummer (15. Oktober 2003)

C3 PO schaut die Maus grad an, als denkt er "Well, looks like she's got a tit job done..."

Steinhummer (Implantathasser )


----------



## Steinhummer (15. Oktober 2003)

Sorry, korrigiere mich: Das ist gar nicht C3 PO, sondern der kalifornische Gouverneur!

Steinhummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (15. Oktober 2003)

bitte wende dich an meine sekretärin!!


----------



## peppaman (15. Oktober 2003)

einer muss es ja posten.

Endlich auch bei Kona-Online zu finden


----------



## Hellspawn (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *einer muss es ja posten.
> 
> Endlich auch bei Kona-Online zu finden *



dank den angeschraubten Alu-ausfallern das hässlichste Explosiv ever 

Ps: Wer ist eignetlich künstilicher, der Robo in der Mitte oder die Plastikfrauen aussen?


----------



## peppaman (15. Oktober 2003)

mag schon sein. mir gefällt zb das unit von 2003 auch besser.

mit den ausfallern können die jungs aber auf günstige art und weise 2 modelle abdecken.

ggf kann man dies auch als wink mit dem zaunpfahl verstehen:

"hallo wir bauen hier seit 2 jahren wieder 2 geile stahlrahmen, oder nächstes jahr eben nur noch einen, und dann...."

die classic-fans scheinen sich maximal zu "empören", wenn so ein Traditionsmodell verschwindet, oder aus alu gebaut wir...."Kona ist auch nicht mehr was es mal war...blablabla"

denke auch Rocky wird sich kaum vor e-mail-anfragen nach dem Blizzard retten, denen aber bestimmt keine entsprechenden Blizzard-Umsätze gegenüberstehen.
weil: soviel geld ...?...für ´nen 2kilo-rahmen  ?
wenn ich richtig gesehen habe ist das Vertex deren einziges AluHardtail....

und anstatt dann aber so eine Stahl-Neuauflage auch zu unterstützen, wird dann anscheinend lieber irgendein braingedämpftes-scandium-gedöns gekauft.

finde, loyailität zu seiner Kultmarke kann man auch in der anerkennung ihrer aktuellen palette zum ausdruck bringen.

die alten rahmen werden auf e-bay immer ihre kreise ziehen, und verfügbar sein.


anders gefragt: 
welcher (Serien-)hersteller hat denn aktuell ´nen guten (!) stahlrahmen im Programm?...ausser Rocky und Kona und Marin.

hat eigentlich schon mal jemand das JoeP von Heavy-Tools gesehen/gefahren???.....mann, sieht das mit dem syntace-lenker sch..... aus.

So, noch fragen?....wendet euch an Joe´s sekretärin 

Gruß
peppa


das ist meins!!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *So, noch fragen?....wendet euch an Joe´s sekretärin
> *



Die ist leider so gefaket wie Kokos Yeti ...


----------



## peppaman (15. Oktober 2003)

stimmt.
hätte man ja auch direkt sehen können:


natürlich fehlt die Durchwahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Die ist leider so gefaket wie Kokos Yeti ... *



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Gegen diesen Vergleich verwahre ich mich!





















Gruß Koko*not amused*


----------



## phattyred (15. Oktober 2003)

...du hättest uns ja sagen können,
dass du grad ne bikefirma gegündet hast!
ich würd auf meine sekretärin auch nix kommen lassen...


----------



## phatlizard (15. Oktober 2003)

Obszön aber schön!

Mehr Cyclocross-Bilder gibt es in diesem thread.

@koko: get over it ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Oktober 2003)

Owei, muß dir langweilig sein

Gruß Koko


----------



## rasaldul (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *...du hättest uns ja sagen können,
> dass du grad ne bikefirma gegündet hast!..........*



koko hat den kult wieder zum leben erweckt!


----------



## rasaldul (15. Oktober 2003)

und die königsklasse des unechten: das top-modell


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Oktober 2003)

Ja habt ihr denn alle nichts besseres zu tun?

Weitermachen

Gruß Koko*jerührt*


----------



## phattyred (15. Oktober 2003)

das modell mit düsenantrieb...


----------



## eL (15. Oktober 2003)

Peppa hör auf zu heulen !!!!
Die roloffausfaller sind für SS einfach mal genial ...siehe martinM sein Zaun 
dat mit den aktuellen stahlrahmen iss schon ein graus    entweder pottschwehr oder übelst teuer  
da ist der explosiv/unit noch echt die goldene mitte.

Phatty woher weist du das joe`s sekretärin nebenbei noch den modelljob fürs internet macht??  
da kann man ma wieder sehn wie geizig der is  

P.S.peppa was soll der explosiv im vk bringen???


----------



## phatlizard (15. Oktober 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. Oktober 2003)

Gute Nacht Mädels ... und Joe sag einfach nix!!!


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Oktober 2003)

... paintjob's :love






oder






























hachja
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Oktober 2003)

@ phatty: Isch sach jetzt einfach mal danke!

@flo: gääääääääähn..Paintjobrecycler!

Gruß Koko


----------



## DerAlex (16. Oktober 2003)

Ich sag jetzt mal: Phaty! Hölle! Sag mal, eigentlich ist es ja nicht unbedingt so wichtig, aber kann das Mädel auch fahren, oder nur strahlen?


----------



## Shefffield (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *einer muss es ja posten.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=867345
> ...



Krass!  Endlich ein Gestell mit anständigen Ausfallenden, das nicht aus Alu ist.


Die Gefahr ist groß, dass ich mir das Ding kommen lasse. Danke für den Tipp!


Dazu 'ne anständige Starrgabel und ein übel tiefer Lenker. Mit langen Hörnern. 


Dann kommt vorne ein schmuckes 44er Blatt drauf.

Und hinten der dicke Rohloff Speedhub-Topf. :kotz:

Mit Scheiben! 

Jungs, nehmt's locker. Könnte der schnellste Pseudo-SingleSpeeder im Südwesten werden. 

Tschö,
Shefffield


----------



## joe yeti (16. Oktober 2003)

du weist doch wo meine typse her is oder?

und leute die durchwahl habe !!!!!!!!!



icccccccccccccccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


und ihr nicccccccccccccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


gutes nächtle, wie wir schwaben sagen!!


----------



## peppaman (16. Oktober 2003)

@ EL

ick hab ja janösch jeheult ey!

ick hab doch bloss jesacht. det die leute sich nösch beschwea´n soll´n sondern lieber ma´n aktuelles stahl-bike kaufen sollen, wa?!

dass das explosif/unit so ungemein an (SSP-)flexibilität gewinnt, brauch ick ja oooch nüch zu erwähn´n oda?


apropos flexibilität:
gibt´s eigentlich erfahrungswerte über die stabilität solcher "geschraubter" alu-ausfaller, in bezug auf trail-aktivitäten, schiefe landungen (ich rede hier nicht von mega-drops, sondern von bunny-hops über baumstämme o.ä....)???

@ flo

genauuuuu!!!!
paint-job-mäßig sind wir anscheinend auf einem nenner.

die vicous-site ist aber auch lecker anzusehen.

@sheffield
gib mir ein/zwei tage, bis ich mein entzücken in worte gepackt habe

und nu:
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzchchcccchchhcrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## phatlizard (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Ich sag jetzt mal: Phaty! Hölle! Sag mal, eigentlich ist es ja nicht unbedingt so wichtig, aber kann das Mädel auch fahren, oder nur strahlen? *



Oh fahren kann die schon ... allerdings braucht sie nen Motor um richtig abzugehen ... !


----------



## phatlizard (16. Oktober 2003)

Der weisse Hai ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (16. Oktober 2003)

hier die nachlese der IFMA: 



> Teilnehmer der MTB-Kult-Expo bei der Ifma 2003 in Köln. Top Zustand 16" Gabel: Accutrax, Steuersatz: King, Vorbau: Atac, Lenker: Hyperlite, Kurbeln: Ritchey, Naben: Bullseye, Schaltwerk: Dura Ace, Umwerfer: xtr, Stütze: IRD, Daumenschalter: xt, Bremshebel: xt, Schnellspanner: American Classic, Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max,


----------



## Shefffield (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> @sheffield
> gib mir ein/zwei tage, bis ich mein entzücken in worte gepackt habe
> *



Oh-oh..... 

Hab ich doch heute noch was anderes geseh'n:

Simplon!
Österreichischer Pseudo-SingleSpeed-Plastikbomber. 

Ein Carbonrahmen mit ultrafettem Hinterbau und SS-Ausfallenden. Was sagt Ihr jetzt? :kotz:

Kann das ma'n Klassiker werden?

Vielleicht, wenn er so lange hält, oder??

Sieht auf jeden Fall auch ohne Farbe drauf besser aus als der komische Hai auf'm Trockenen. 

Tschö,
Shefffield


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (16. Oktober 2003)

Was man so alles findet, wenn man bei Google als Suchwort "Cinelli"
eingibt:
http://www.hotfitnessmodels.com/hotfitnessmodels/female/page08/e_cinelli.asp


----------



## joe yeti (16. Oktober 2003)

is doch nice!!

man mit der im kornfeld!!!


joe


----------



## phatlizard (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *man mit der im kornfeld!!!
> *



... wir werden es nie erfahren ...!


----------



## joe yeti (16. Oktober 2003)

grosser ich könnte es ja erzählen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (16. Oktober 2003)

@joe yeti :

Alles hat zwei Seiten.

Pauline Nordin´s Rücken :


----------



## joe yeti (16. Oktober 2003)

hammer


----------



## rob (17. Oktober 2003)

und du hast ihre telefonnumer - und die fängt mit 0190 an...



das wär ja auch was für euch stubenhocker, oder:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t83306.html


rb


----------



## joe yeti (17. Oktober 2003)

du sagst zu mir 0190!!


----------



## joe yeti (17. Oktober 2003)

miss bmxXXX

http://www.bmxxxx.com/missbmxxxx/index.html


----------



## Eisenfahrer (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo?

warum finde ich hier nix über die Erwähnung eines renomierten Mitgliedes in der Fachpresse?
(kommt aus einem klassik-verachtenden Artikel über ebay)

aufihnmitgebrüll


----------



## Kokopelli (17. Oktober 2003)

*prust*

Das wußte ich ja gar nicht...kann natürlich daran liegen, dass ich dieses 'Blatt' nicht kaufe....

Na denn: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sach ma Basti, wie müssen wir uns das denn vorstellen?

"Ey Henri...ick wees da wat....det gloobst du nich...der hat mich voll verarscht ey!Ick gloob ick spinn wa...."

Gruß Koko


----------



## Eisenfahrer (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> * ...kann natürlich daran liegen, dass ich dieses 'Blatt' nicht kaufe....
> *


Kaufen?
Man muss nur in der richtigen Firma arbeiten!  

/angebermodusaus


----------



## phatlizard (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *"Ey Henri...ick wees da wat....det gloobst du nich...der hat mich voll verarscht ey!Ick gloob ick spinn wa...."
> *



Tja Koko unterschätz mir mal nicht unser Nesthäkchen - der wird zu solchen Gelegenheiten befragt und muss nicht Fingerschnippen!

phaty
basti-fan


----------



## lebaron (17. Oktober 2003)

ich bin abbonent und habe den artikel schon einige male gelesen, ABER diese textstelle nicht gesehen ... komisch

basti
*geht nochmal lesen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (17. Oktober 2003)

*rotwerd*


UUUUUUUUUPS, das hab ich dann wohl astrein überlesen, naja....egal ...so hab ich wenigstens seit langem mal wieder einene klassischen BASTI-gebaut.


----------



## singlestoph (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellspawn _
> *
> 
> dank den angeschraubten Alu-ausfallern das hässlichste Explosiv ever
> ...



bild im katalog 

siehst du das du ausfallenden von modell Cowan,uni und explosiv austauschen kannst!

dh. du kannst aus jedem dieser modelle singlespeed, schaltbike, Steckachsbike basteln 

Das ganze mit oder ohne Scheibchenbremse, wie du willst

wenn dich der bauxitanteil stört kannst du dir so'n teil auch aus stahl nachbauen
nicht so schwierig

grz stoph


----------



## PrimOChris (17. Oktober 2003)

Der alltägliche Wahnsinn:


----------



## PrimOChris (17. Oktober 2003)

Und jetzt wird´s richtig schlimm:


----------



## PrimOChris (17. Oktober 2003)

nochmal in voller Pracht:


----------



## Marcus (17. Oktober 2003)

Eine kranke Stadt...

rkm#


----------



## phatlizard (17. Oktober 2003)

Weisses Carbon - wie geil ist denn das bitteschön ... !


----------



## nimmersatt (17. Oktober 2003)

hat den Charme eines veredelten Klodeckels...


----------



## lebaron (17. Oktober 2003)

@phaty

ach das is doch bestimmt nur angemalte kohle

vielleicht ist es ja so wie mit einigen titanrädern die grade so im umlauf sind



nee mal butter bei die fische, is schon echt schick und ich würde das doch gerne mal live sehen, weis eigentlich jemand wie das funzt, sind das einfach nur weisse matten oder wurde da "andersfarbig" einlaminiert????

bitte erleuchtet mich


basti
*not really amused*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fat_Gunni (17. Oktober 2003)

... hat schon was finde ich. Finde es sowieso manchmal ganz nett, was man mit Carbon machen kann, wenn man`s gut durchdenkt. 

Unter www.r-g.de kann man sich so ein (ziemlich ausführliches) PDF-Handbuch angucken, da steht alles drin, auch das mit dem Einfärben etc.

Gruss
Gunnar


----------



## cibi (17. Oktober 2003)

@PrimOChris :

und ich dachte immer mein 91er wäre schon schlimm genug...
Mittlerweile fährts mein Mädel und einige Schandtaten des Vorbesitzers sind nun auch behoben:

- XTR -900 Kurbel+Schaltwerk
-747 Pedale
- schwarze,bis zum Anschlag modifizierte Judy SL
- schw.Flaschenhalter
- Ochsenkalle Kettenstrebenschutz entfernt

Die V-brakes bleiben,sorry,die Dame heitzt wie Sau und 
möchte die SD-7 nicht tauschen.


----------



## cibi (17. Oktober 2003)

Urdele-Paß,Rumänien


----------



## Kokopelli (17. Oktober 2003)

Und wieder weniger blau:

Kokopelli Evolutionsstufe 'Wasweissich'


----------



## Kokopelli (17. Oktober 2003)

#2

@phil: Kuck mal...Papperl sind weg. Und nein: Der Yeti-Schriftzug bleibt


----------



## lebaron (17. Oktober 2003)

na sieht doch gleich viel besser aus koko hoffe das mit dem linken papperl is vertretbar, wie gesagt wenn's ihn nimmer brauchst nehm ich ihn gern zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (17. Oktober 2003)

die meisten fotografieren ihr bike vor der garage und koko vor dem bett, ganz so wo das bike übernachtet!  

koko? ich hätte da noch xtr 900 schaltwerke rum liegen, sag das nur so!!

ps: nettes yeti, äh meine kokopelli!


----------



## Kokopelli (17. Oktober 2003)

Na ja, ist ein bisken schade...aber ich bin selbst überrascht, wie gut der Control Tech ins Rad passt.

Bin mir gar nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich noch nen Atac nehmen soll. Besser verarbeitet ist der CT definitiv.

Gruß Koko

P.S: Wahnsinn, wie schnell der da war!


----------



## Martin M (17. Oktober 2003)

Hi koko!
Mach doch mal ein Foto so von schräg unten, dass die Kurbel ein wenig mehr betont wird   und man auch noch was von deiner Deko sieht


----------



## Kokopelli (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin M _
> *Hi koko!
> Mach doch mal ein Foto so von schräg unten, dass die Kurbel ein wenig mehr betont wird   und man auch noch was von deiner Deko sieht  *



Ähm...Martin...wie komm ich denn von dem Schlauch runter, auf dem ich grade stehe

@joe: Bin halt erst um acht von der Arbeit gekommen und hab den Vorbau direkt montiert und danach das Foto gemacht...Bild von draussen und im Hellen folgt

Gruß Koko


----------



## Horst Link (17. Oktober 2003)

nicht schlecht koko. solangsam wirds. jetzt noch spider austauschen und die tune?? hülsen getauscht und schon ists nen richtiges fake. 
mach doch mal nen foto von dem schönen kettenstrebenaufkleber. der sieht ja hammergeil aus!


----------



## DocSnyder (17. Oktober 2003)

@Koko:
Was sind das für Pedale? Ritschi?

OT: Falls hier jeman mal ein neues Auto brauchst: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2431451245

DocSnyder
mit-Tränen-in-den-Augen-vor-Lachen


----------



## DocSnyder (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> * jetzt noch ... die tune?? hülsen getauscht und schon ists nen richtiges fake.*


*
Nix gibts, die bleiben dran, oder Koko?*


----------



## joe yeti (17. Oktober 2003)

hier werden keine autos gepostet auch nich wenn sie classic sind!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (17. Oktober 2003)

@doc: Das sind Kore.

@horst: Tune???Hülse???Das einzige von Tune sind das Innenlager und die VR-Nabe..weil sie so schön leicht ist.

Und hier das Foto

Gruß Koko


----------



## Horst Link (17. Oktober 2003)

ja scheeeeen sieht er aus. genauso muss es sein. das einzig echte am koko  

und genau die tune vr hülse könnte einen tick molliger sein. oder willste mit dem teil die 13kg marke halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (17. Oktober 2003)

Ach o wei...konnt ja nicht ahnen, dass man in Fluthilfeland zu einer Nabe 'Hülse' sacht

Aber Recht hast schon...dünn ist sie...aber funktioniert noch, also warum tauschen 

Und gewogen wird nicht...an dem Tag, an dem ich meine miserablen Leistungen auf das Gewicht des Radels schiebe sollte ich mit Radfahren aufhören

Gruß Koko


----------



## Marcus (17. Oktober 2003)

Alles Fakerei!

Sheldon Brown rockt!






rkm# (fixed soon)


----------



## Horst Link (17. Oktober 2003)

genau nachdem dem die bierhülsen passe sind muss man sich andere laster suchen.

lieber rikman - richtig auf den geschmack gekommen, wa?

road'n'rules[/SIZE=6]


----------



## roesli (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> * Das sind Kore.
> *



Kore Clickers? - einmal rein, nie mehr raus, oder wie war das?


----------



## Kokopelli (17. Oktober 2003)

Nicht wenn man weiss an welcher Stelle man feilen muß

Gruß Koko


----------



## madbull (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *...rkm# (fixed soon) *


Moi aussi! (Sobald ich das Geld für das ENO-HR zusammenhabe... XMas vielleicht...)


----------



## phatlizard (18. Oktober 2003)

... muss ein Schweizer Plakat sein


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Oktober 2003)

... just racing, isn't it ???






oderauchkommtunsdieladynichtbekanntvor
flo


----------



## phatlizard (18. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... just racing, isn't it ???
> 
> oderauchkommtunsdieladynichtbekanntvor*



Bloody hell yes!






Sara rules!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (18. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *(Sobald ich das Geld für das ENO-HR zusammenhabe... XMas vielleicht)*


na dann is es wohl besser du bestellst sie schon jetzt. sind ja fast zonenverhältnisse hier was die white eno angeht...


----------



## itz (18. Oktober 2003)

... wollte doch gerade sagen, die Augen kenn ich aber!? 
Die Dame vom London News Network ....

Apropos Zonenverhältnisse ... in 36 Loch sieht's besser aus ... obwohl es mittlerweile auch sein könnte dass es "sah" heissen muss  

Cheers Chris


----------



## Greasy Pete (18. Oktober 2003)

Gruß Peer Horschinski


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Oktober 2003)

.... pete so was hier rein zustellen 

der peace cablehanger passt farblich nicht   
das ganze bike versaut 


wassollmandafeddichmachen
flo


----------



## Greasy Pete (18. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> der peace cablehanger passt farblich nicht
> das ganze bike versaut
> *



Haddu recht, hat mich Tim auch schon wegen gedisst. Muss ein Shimano Hanger drann! Blöder Elox Kram
 

Gruß Peter

PS: Tausche blauen mojo gegen schwarzen blackburn flaschenhalter (neu)


----------



## BobRock (18. Oktober 2003)

mal was schönes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAlex (18. Oktober 2003)

Immerhin ist IWC auf der Höhe der Zeit. 

(Sind die nicht Kunde bei Swatch für ihre Werke bzw. Teile?)


----------



## Cycleshark (19. Oktober 2003)

..ttzzz.....turn your lousy hardtail into a decent full suspension bike...all you need is the.... 

Shockster bolt-on rear suspension kit for all you guys who don't want to part with your beloved hardtails but are tired of getting rattled on the rocks and ruts. 
The kit bolts onto any 26" wheeled mountain bike frame that has brake bosses welded to the seat stays. Installation is simple, requiring attachment to the existing dropouts and the brake bosses. Setup will also necessitate a few extra links in your chain, a new derailleur cable/housing, new rear brake cable/housing, and V brakes for the back. There is no provision for a cable hanger and the company that made it, Bike Control, is no longer around to support it. 

Shockster will add about 2 inches to your wheelbase, but will give you ~3 inches of travel in return! I installed this kit once on one of my seldom used hardtails to see if it worked (which it did) and then removed it. Total use was less than 10 minutes on the road, no dirt at all. Here's your chance to own a very unique MTB device that's essentially brand new for a fraction of the original $200!


----------



## Greasy Pete (19. Oktober 2003)

warum müssen die Fahrrad(teile)entwickler alle Fehler die die Motorradbranche die letzten 100 Jahre gemacht hat nochmal wiederholen ??




> _Original geschrieben von Cycleshark _
> *..ttzzz.....turn your lousy harttail into a decent full suspension bike...all you need is the....
> *


      

Gut´s Nächtle,

Peter


----------



## raymund (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Weisses Carbon - wie geil ist denn das bitteschön ... !
> 
> 
> ...



Weisse Kohle???
Ich denke mal, da sind andere Fasern (Kevlar, Aramid etc.) mit im Spiel.

Gruß
Raymund

amfertigmachernachlesen


----------



## phatlizard (20. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Beelzebub (20. Oktober 2003)

magura schellen oder ähnliches für shimano shifter.wer sowas grad nicht hat bastelt einfach  

man nehme einfach die originalschellen von stx-rc hebeln.mit kleinen feilarbeiten passen alte lx,dx,xt... shifter ohne probleme ran.


----------



## Beelzebub (20. Oktober 2003)

von vorne


----------



## PrimOChris (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Eine kranke Stadt...
> 
> rkm# *



..und Du weißt auch welche?

Bei uns Hanseaten wär´s jedenfalls nicht passiert.


----------



## phatlizard (20. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Litespeed (20. Oktober 2003)

Net schlecht, net schlecht, Phaty ! Wo hast denn das aufgetrieben ?

Und wo wir gerade bei Salsa Jerseys sind :
Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo ich dasjenewelche mit der jammenden Salsaschote noch herbekomme ?

Baschdel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. Oktober 2003)

Salsa Jersey wird 2004 wohl überall zu kaufen sein ...

Noch was schönes!


----------



## Greasy Pete (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Noch was schönes!
> *



So habe ich auch mal Ausgesehen, bloss an meheren Stellen am Körper verteilt. Im Sommer 98 glaub ich war es. Ein paar Freunde und ich dachten wir müssten mal "Lakejumpen".

BMX Rad mit Schlauch umwickelt, Bier gekauft und zum nächsten See. Wir sind einfach mal willenlos ins Wasser gefahren und da irgendwie mit dem Fahrrad reingeklatscht. War irre lustig und wir haben dauernd gegrölt vor Lachen. HAb gar nicht gemerkt wo mich das Fahrrad überall getroffen hat.

Am nächsten Tag  waren Sie dann da: lauter farbige Flecken an den Beinen und am Bauch.....


----------



## lebaron (20. Oktober 2003)

nach knapp 2 Jahren war es in Berlin endlich wieder soweit, Phaty "bestieg" einen SATTEl und der Hinterreifen mukierte zuwenig luft


----------



## DerAlex (20. Oktober 2003)

Phaty, 

alles was recht ist, aber Salsa ohne Ross, das ist wie Singlespeeden ohne Bier. 

Da kann auch das Hemdle nicht drüber hinwegtrösten.


----------



## phatlizard (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Phaty,
> 
> alles was recht ist, aber Salsa ohne Ross, das ist wie Singlespeeden ohne Bier.
> ...



Na da rennst du ja bei mir offene Türen ein ... ich kann ja auch gerne nochmal das unglaublich schicke Singlespeed-Bike posten ...


----------



## Altitude (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo ich dasjenewelche mit der jammenden Salsaschote noch herbekomme ?
> 
> Baschdel *



Ich hab eigentlich alle seit 1990 ich kenn leider keins mit ner "jammernden Schote"...

bei e*** usa kriegst Du zeitweise noch alte Salsa-Trikots in neuwertigen Zustand zu nem guten Preis...

Apropos Uncle Ross im neuen Dirt Rag ist ein sehr cooles Inbterview mit Ihm...auch einige Bilder aus der alten Zeit sind dabei...

Hier noch ein kleiner Hinweis in eigener Sache:


----------



## Altitude (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *nach knapp 2 Jahren war es in Berlin endlich wieder soweit, Phaty "bestieg" einen SATTEl und der Hinterreifen mukierte zuwenig luft *



Schade, daß ich diesen "geschichtsträchtigen Moment" nicht miterleben durfte...

...graziöß wie eine Gazelle...


----------



## phatlizard (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> ...graziöß wie eine Gazelle... *



Das sind diese grossen Tiere mit dem Rüssel oder ... ?

GRUNDGÜTIGER!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Oktober 2003)

So Jungens!

Wichtig jetzt für Koko:

Bild Nr. 105 'Arne' bitte mit Höchstpunktzahl(Schulnote 1) bewerten.

http://www.roses4friends.de/roses4friends.html

Danke!

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *So Jungens!
> 
> Wichtig jetzt für Koko:
> ...



Koko Mitglied einer schwulen Boy-Band???


----------



## The Rodenz (21. Oktober 2003)

So mein Lieber habe dich mal nach vorne gebracht, fast wie in Darmstadt   

bis dann Jan


----------



## The Rodenz (21. Oktober 2003)

Großer, möglich ist alles vielleicht fährt er heute abend ja mit einem gelben Taschentuch welches aus der Hose hängt, seine Hausrunde um den Dornheckensee   

bis dann jan


----------



## lebaron (21. Oktober 2003)

......KOKO.....


JETZT mach ich mir wirklich sorgen, ich denke das ist kein umfeld für ein bonty, lauter nackte kerle, das verträgt es nicht, ich denke ich sollte es an mich nehmen....

by the way, wann kommt eure erste cd auf den markt?



basti
*zum scherzen aufgelegt*


----------



## phatlizard (21. Oktober 2003)

Das neue Rad von Jan Ullrich


----------



## phatlizard (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Großer, möglich ist alles vielleicht fährt er heute abend ja mit einem gelben Taschentuch welches aus der Hose hängt, seine Hausrunde um den Dornheckensee  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (21. Oktober 2003)

... * P.O.R.N. * 

nicht solche halbnackten heckenbrunzer 


take this 







hach






seufz 











DER mantis für mich


flo


----------



## ibislover (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *...  P.O.R.N.
> 
> nicht solche halbnackten heckenbrunzer
> ...




sag mal flo, ab welchem alter fängt dieser "eigenartige" hang zum häßlichen eigentlich an?
nur so, damit ich mich darauf vorbereiten kann! 


floistdochmeinlieblingsbadenzer,
phil


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> floistdochmeinlieblingsbadenzer,
> phil *



...  schwaben und pisa 

das heisst ....baden*s*er !

so kommst nie zu deinem visum 

essollschwabengebendieamseewohlgelittensind 
flo


----------



## ibislover (21. Oktober 2003)

heute wird auch alles zu merchandise!
*Sponge Boooob!!!*







quatschpisainschwabenmit*z*,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (21. Oktober 2003)

... alles die gleiche Soße ...


----------



## ibislover (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... alles die gleiche Soße ... *



qu'est-ce que tu veux mon petit escroc? 
die anderen bundesländer/dialektiker sind doch nur neidisch, dass ihnen sowas nicht eingefallen ist! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## phattyred (21. Oktober 2003)

@ phil: heisst das essbare teil nich escargot?
    ...mit eine kleine klecks von aioli!

@ flo: jaja, schon klar: 's gibt badische und *unsymbadische*

slihgtlypissed-definitelystonedmatthes


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *...
> 
> @ flo: jaja, schon klar: 's gibt badische und unsymbadische*



... definitelynot  es gibt nur symbadische 




> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *...
> slihgtlypissed-definitelystonedmatthes *



warum stellts du dich auch immer so nah dran  das man davon dann allerdings stoned wird ist mir neu ...

wederschwabenochbadenserundvorurteilsfrei
flo


----------



## Steinhummer (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... alles die gleiche Soße ... *



Der Spruch ist schon Marketing vom Feinsten  -  Reschpäckt!

Steinhummer (hallowach mit Offspring - Smash)


----------



## phatlizard (22. Oktober 2003)

Ich sag mal gaaaaaarnix dazu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (22. Oktober 2003)

@phaty: das sieht immerhin schon tausendmal besser aus als der müll von der eurobike. wenn die noch ein paar jahre üben wirds wieder fast wie früher ;-)


----------



## Greasy Pete (22. Oktober 2003)

es soll gar nix wie früher werden. Tut es auch bestimmt nicht. Das ist einfach vorbei. John Lennon ist tot, Elvis kommt auch nicht mehr zurück. Vergesst es einfach.. 

Nehmts mir nicht übel, aber es kommen andere die den Platz einnehmen werden.

Gruß Peter
(Mechanische Poesie 1. Magister)



> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> * wenn die noch ein paar jahre üben wirds wieder fast wie früher ;-) *


----------



## manic (22. Oktober 2003)

aber dafür haben alte Sachen ja meist auch ne verdammt lange Lebensdauer. 

Und in 10 Jahren hat man dann Sachen von Heute gefunden, die man göttlich findet. 

Und ab und an gibts auch ein Revival: Schließlich habe ich mir vor kurzem wieder nen Plattenspieler gekauft und Platten gibtsa uch wieder imme rmehr. 

So, soviel mal wieder vn nem Passivlesen.


----------



## peppaman (22. Oktober 2003)

Folgender slogan:

Frisch aus Onkel Tom´s Kult-Mikrowelle:

The original cult-taste of the 90´s!

Your favorit hardcore-component...refined....hotter than ever!!


 

och nöö so bös bin ich doch nicht...

finde es ist halt nur schade um die Marke.

unterschied: bei klein/trek finde ich es schade um Mr. Klein. Der muss ja tatenlos zuschauen, wie sein rahmendesign den bach runter geht.

naja, ...
gruß
peppa


----------



## Litespeed (22. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Hellspawn (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> * *



Das Minifully und die Miniforke sind ja mal geil. Wo gibts denn sowas?


----------



## lebaron (22. Oktober 2003)

um mal wieder etwas schwung in den laden zu bringen hab ich mir überlegt, wollen wir nicht mal so eine kleine reihe machen, THEMENWOCHEN im fertigmacher?

wie wäre es zum beispiel, wenn wir im rest dieser woche und in der nächsten woche noch mal das thema vorbauten und naben aufgreifen und dazu mal die kuriosesten und seltensten suchen um sie der nachwelt näher zu bringen, evtl. auch mit kleinen anekdoten dazu ....

wär jamal wieder was, damit hier mal wieder etwas programmatik reinkommt - JA - wir im osten mögen das



CHEERS
basti


----------



## Litespeed (22. Oktober 2003)

Das Minifully hab ich mal für eine Bewerbungsmappe gebaut, die Gabel just for fun um die neue Drehbank auszuprobieren.

Gruss
Baschdel


----------



## Staabi (22. Oktober 2003)

Nabend,

was man mit einem Tandem so alles machen kann  :






Nebenbei, kann mich mal jemand erlösen, hier läuft seit ungelogen 2 Stunden "Come home baby Julie, come home" von der weltbekannten Band "The American Analog Set" in der Dauerschleife und ich bin süchtig nach diesem Gitarrenriff. Das ist wirklich der ultimative Herbstsoundtrack (eigentlich der ganze CD, aber der Track ganz besonders...

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymund (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *Das Minifully hab ich mal für eine Bewerbungsmappe gebaut, die Gabel just for fun um die neue Drehbank auszuprobieren.
> 
> Gruss
> Baschdel *




Ei wie schön.
Wie groß ist das denn?
Landmaschinenschlosser hast Du aber nicht gelernt oder?

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## andy1 (23. Oktober 2003)

henry´s back ?


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3633231799&category=32509

Also die massive Textanhäufunge erinnert mich so an die Auktionen vom Henry...

und ratet mal wer der Erstbieter (mom. Höchstbieter) ist ???



   

:kotz:


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Oktober 2003)

Owei!

Ich hatte deinen Text gar nicht zuende gelesen, sondern direkt auf den Link geklickt....und mir hat sich sofort der gleiche Gedanke aufgedrängt

Quasselkopp bietet bei Quasselkopp???

Gruß Koko


----------



## The Rodenz (23. Oktober 2003)

Und 25 Euro für Verpackung und Versand sind sowieso die Oberfrechheit, aber es wird bestimmt einen gutgläubigen devoten ******* geben 

bis dann Jan


----------



## Litespeed (23. Oktober 2003)

@ raymund

1:6
etwa 17cm Radstand

Landmaschinenschlosser ? Nicht direkt...


----------



## Lowrider (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Das sind diese grossen Tiere mit dem Rüssel oder ... ?
> ...



ist doch nicht schlimm    wenigstens ein paar durchgeknallte Amis welche in einer Metalbauwerkstatt nebenbei noch ein paar Rahmen Schweissen und Parts Herstellen....
und sich nicht verkaufen lassen. CustomMade in NY

Die Jungs von Brooklyn M.Works kommen mir vor, wie damals die Typen von Extreme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (23. Oktober 2003)

besonders gelungen ist der Carbon "Kettenschutz" - damit e nicht zu schwer wird .
Oder isses nur Carbon-Look Folie?


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Oktober 2003)

... ähm themenabend, der basti is ja scho a hund der hund der 

numero uno zum nabum kuriosum  
seschzisch gramm und stifff...


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Oktober 2003)

.... was grausliches aus der neuzeit  die arme









zerstörteträume
flo


----------



## Jeroen (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... ähm themenabend, der basti is ja scho a hund der hund der
> 
> numero uno zum nabum kuriosum
> seschzisch gramm und stifff... *




Sieht gut aus, aber hat ein design-failure... Durch die schiefstellung von speicher (was immer ist) werden die lager sehr sehr hoch belastet, dah die speicher die Flansche nach innen drucken willen... Habe auch mit ein gleichartiger design gedacht.. aber das soll niemals lang halten. Nebenan; wenn die lager weg sind.. muss das komplette rad neu gespeicht werden, dah nichts die zwei flaschen aus ein ander halt...

Übrigens ist das leichteste VR-nabe das ich kenne nur 48gr schwer


----------



## nicolai (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *.... was grausliches aus der neuzeit  die arme
> *



Oje, gibt es da einen passenden Thread zu?

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## Litespeed (23. Oktober 2003)

@ Jeroen

Hast Du ein Foto von dem 48g Wunderwerk ?

Baschdel


----------



## Litespeed (23. Oktober 2003)

60g

Baschdel


----------



## Jeroen (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *@ Jeroen
> 
> Hast Du ein Foto von dem 48g Wunderwerk ?
> ...




Kommt aus ein 6.8kg wettkampf fähiges Ti völlig starren Mountainbiken von ein Kumpel von mir. Fahrt seit 1,5jahre damit wettkampfen im höchsten bereich und alles ohne probleme...


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nicolai _
> *
> 
> Oje, gibt es da einen passenden Thread zu?
> ...



... special service  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t83371.html

ciao
flo


----------



## go-dirt (23. Oktober 2003)

macht der flo die 17000 so einfach still und leise voll...

17000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (24. Oktober 2003)

Scheeeeeeeeee!







Naa,was ist das???

Gruß Koko


----------



## Litespeed (24. Oktober 2003)

Na wenn das nicht mal das Hinterrad von Niels Peter Jensens Steelman ist... 

Baschdel


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Oktober 2003)

Schnellklicker

Gruß Koko


----------



## Litespeed (24. Oktober 2003)

Jahaa ! 

Aber : 

Was ist das ?


----------



## zurkoe (24. Oktober 2003)

Paioli


----------



## dubbel (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zurkoe _
> *Paioli *



klingt lecker.


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *macht der flo die 17000 so einfach still und leise voll...
> 
> 17000
> ...



... merkts nicht mal 

da ist ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n angesagt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





schallmauerndurchbrecher
flo


----------



## Eisenfahrer (24. Oktober 2003)

Und als Präsent ein nettes Video für unseren eben-nicht-schweizer.

schitte böhn:
http://www.verladesystem.ch/ForsterBischof-FMX_V1.mpg

reiner
hängtimzweiuhrloch


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eisenfahrer _
> *Und als Präsent ein nettes Video für unseren eben-nicht-schweizer.
> 
> schitte böhn:
> ...



... reinerwiekeinereiner 

  











schanke dön schür fas döne   

waistainzwaiuurloch
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Oktober 2003)

*Das darf doch alles nicht mehr wahr sein ...! *


----------



## Greasy Pete (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das darf doch alles nicht mehr wahr sein ...!
> *


Naja komm, das lässt doch wenigsten einen kleinen Ansatz von Fantasie vermuten  

Gruß Peter


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Oktober 2003)

NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Naja Koko auf der anderen Seite, mit jedem Teil in die Richtung wird Deine Fake-Maschine ein Stück klassischer ... !


----------



## joe yeti (24. Oktober 2003)

und mir is wieder schlecht!!

oder is das vielleicht ein neuer anfang?

zeig mal mehr grossser!


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Oktober 2003)

... style erst abhanden haperts auch sonst irgendwie ...



> grafix schrieb am Heute 18:24:
> dem ist der style abhanden gekommen den du nie hattest oder was ich glaube wenn er vor dir steht würdest du das nicht sagen.
> Was soll das denn meinst du das es cool ist wenn du son müll labberst.




ich sach ja multi d schadet der gesundheit und ist eindeutig blutdruck treibend 

evilasever
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (24. Oktober 2003)

Nanana: Du pöser Pursche!

Doch keine PM's posten 

Jaja...wer zu oft an die Kanten klatscht wird engstirnig(Achtung: versteckter Wortwitz) und verliert seine Interpunktionsfähigkeit

Gruß Koko


----------



## ibislover (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *...Doch keine PM's posten... *


 


datwareininsider,
phil


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Oktober 2003)

... getzt herr m. k. kann meine pm's lesen 

* ... spitzel allenthalben ... * 

 
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Oktober 2003)

... wassn hier los 

hat der schnee oich solche eine depression gestürzt dass hier funkstille herrschte in dieser en nacht?

na dann mal hier was für techniker die wunder der modernen bremstechnologie und was dreck damit zu tun hat  

danach kann der tag kommen 

amused
flo


----------



## Greasy Pete (25. Oktober 2003)

dann gebt euch bitte mal diesen:

Fahrwerkstechnikthread 

Da kannste lesen bis der Kopf qualmt. Seeehr interessant.
Unbedingt mal den Link von Igorion ausprobieren. 

Viel Spass noch, Gruß Peter


----------



## joe yeti (25. Oktober 2003)

sind gaga!

reif für die klapse!

tsttstststststtsts

joe


----------



## phatlizard (25. Oktober 2003)

Manchmal kann es auch zu viel des Guten sein ...


----------



## rasaldul (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das darf doch alles nicht mehr wahr sein ...!
> *



lauschet meinen worten: 
der tag wird kommen an dem man sich schämt selbst ein altes yeti zu besitzen - und dann ist die welt wieder ok!  

yours,
streitvomzaunbrecher


----------



## phatlizard (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> lauschet meinen worten:
> ...



Ich schäm mich schon weil ich mal zwei *hatte* ...!

phaty
nochmehrstreit


----------



## joe yeti (25. Oktober 2003)

ach was das wird wieder!!  :heul


Joooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ach was das wird wieder!!  :heul
> 
> 
> Joooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



ja klar - und bse ist ´ne hautkrankheit


----------



## phatlizard (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> ja klar - und bse ist ´ne hautkrankheit  *



nicht?


----------



## rasaldul (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> nicht? *



da verschweigt die regierung was.......http://www.drday.com/madcow.htm  

yours,
erststreitendannpanikmachen


----------



## rob (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Manchmal kann es auch zu viel des Guten sein ...*



wieso?

bald meine:


----------



## phatlizard (25. Oktober 2003)

Perverso ...


----------



## nicolai (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *wieso?
> bald meine: *



Ah, im Lotto gewonnen?

Nicolai


----------



## rob (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nicolai _
> *Ah, im Lotto gewonnen?
> *


kantenklatscher verkauft


----------



## eL (25. Oktober 2003)

Ropp´sen sag das diese pornohebelchen an ne HS passen!!!
bitte bitte bitte.........


schonmalgeldbeiseiteleg


----------



## Lo2Co (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Perverso ...
> 
> Kohlefaserklump-Bild *



Das hat mich gerade sehr schockiert! Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn man wirklich grossen Durst hat, vom normalen 0,5l Weissbier-Glas auf 1l umsteigt.

Könnt mich ruhig treten, aber sowas da ist absolut stillos.
Wenn schon blau, dann mit Stil und Glas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (25. Oktober 2003)

wohl kaum das der phaty das gut findet!!

außerdem gibt es das teil auch als 0,5 weizenglas !

aber warum carbon????

hast recht mit dem bierglas, dabei bleibe ich auch!!


----------



## go-dirt (25. Oktober 2003)

wer sich selbst vergiften möchte, trinkt aus solchen carbongefäßen.


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (25. Oktober 2003)

und wer sich dann ein Bier bestellt, bezahlt´s auch.....


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Ropp´sen sag das diese pornohebelchen an ne HS passen!!!
> bitte bitte bitte.........
> 
> ...




... flosan sagt: die passen 

ciao 
flo


----------



## olli (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *
> 
> aber warum carbon????
> *



Zur Druckbetankung. Genau so, wie sich leichte Laufräder schneller beschleunigen lassen als schwere, läßt sich der Carbonkrug schneller an den Mund führen als einer aus Glas.
2004 sollen diese Krüge - nach meinen Informationen - übrigens auf der Wies'n eingesetzt werden, um mehr Gäste in der gleichen Zeit bewirten zu können...


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (26. Oktober 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (26. Oktober 2003)

du bist der grösste!

genau dat is es!


----------



## rasaldul (26. Oktober 2003)




----------



## ZeFlo (26. Oktober 2003)

... razzledazzle entrümpelt 

soll ich abholen kommen??? musst auch keine entsorgungsgebühren berappen 

schon erschütternd was sich dann da alles auf der strasse einfindet.

wobei die marzocchi schmerzt mich dann schon unter denn ganzen anderen schmuckstücken. 

dertagkannnurnochschlechterwerden
flo


----------



## rasaldul (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *......
> wobei die marzocchi schmerzt mich dann schon unter denn ganzen anderen schmuckstücken. ....... *



wo siehst du hier eine marzocchi? rond mein junge, ROND!


----------



## joe yeti (26. Oktober 2003)

verkauf mir lieber das grau fat, das ganze vorne steht oder das ti fat das ganz hinten steht!!

ok???

joe


----------



## THO (26. Oktober 2003)

nichts da!!!!!!!!
das habe ich im persönlich vorbeigebracht, das nimmt er auch noch mit aufs klo............ 

thomas


----------



## nimmersatt (26. Oktober 2003)

grad sowieso das ibis-Hr fotografiert hab, muss ich doch einen Kontrastpunkt zu der Ordnung auf dem Bürgersteig bringen - geradezu zwanghaft 

nebenbei, wenn jemand die richtige Anzahl Laufräder errät, die auf dem Bild zu sehen sind, dann spendier ich zum GBBC Lauf vom Michi im März einen Kasten Zötler


----------



## nimmersatt (26. Oktober 2003)

ich bin ein Messi, ich gebs ja zu


----------



## nimmersatt (26. Oktober 2003)

LIVE Bild zum Thema Wintersport


----------



## nimmersatt (26. Oktober 2003)

heut war bei uns noch ein Bergrennen, das war dann danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (26. Oktober 2003)

...
warumwohnichsoweitweg
warumwohnichsoweitweg
warumwohnichsoweitweg
...


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> wo siehst du hier eine marzocchi? rond mein junge, ROND!  *



... war nur 'nen test  ob du auch weisst was du alles so hast 

ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gruenbaer _
> *...
> warumwohnichsoweitweg
> warumwohnichsoweitweg
> ...




... jederhatseinpäckchenzutragen ...
... jederhatseinpäckchenzutragen ...
... jederhatseinpäckchenzutragen ...

@ nimmersatt

 scheeee

hübscher ski da rechts am scheunentor, was ist da für 'ne bindung drauf  dynafit touren??

ciao
flo


----------



## nimmersatt (26. Oktober 2003)

einmal auf dem Steilwandski (Dynastar Vertical) für die interessanten Touren und einmal auf dem Carvinglöffel (Dynastar Renegade) für den interessanten Schnee

eine alte Bindung liegt noch rum, kommt noch auf einen Verschleisski, wenns mal wieder Magerschnee hat
als Schuh hab ich den passenden Scarpa mit maßgefertigtem Innenschuh und noch einen alten Dynafit 3 (Hausschuh, nur zum Laufen gut)

bin halt ein alter Leichtbauer


----------



## andy1 (26. Oktober 2003)

Jaja, macht mich nur fertig !

Hier mein Rädchen was ich vor über 10 Jahren mal hatte


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nimmersatt _
> *..., wenn jemand die richtige Anzahl Laufräder errät, die auf dem Bild zu sehen sind, dann spendier ich zum GBBC Lauf vom Michi im März einen Kasten Zötler *




... 5 ... 

ciao
flo


----------



## phattyred (26. Oktober 2003)

> Original geschrieben von nimmersatt
> ..., wenn jemand die richtige Anzahl Laufräder errät, die auf dem Bild zu sehen sind, dann spendier ich zum GBBC Lauf vom Michi im März einen Kasten Zötler



ich vermute 20 LR für 20 flaschen bier!  

matthes


----------



## gruenbaer (26. Oktober 2003)

22!

8 eingespannt und 14 stehen rum.
der türkise rahmen ist ein täuschungsmanöver


----------



## nimmersatt (26. Oktober 2003)

wirklich nachzählen?

 


ich weiss es doch selber nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (26. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Kokopelli (26. Oktober 2003)

@marc: Mach den gelben IFMA-Kringel vom Germans ab!Ist ja peinlich...."Ey guckstu..hab isch Beik bei die Retro-Kohntäst schtehen gehabt!" 


Und die LVE kommt mir auch vom Fat runter...wie sieht dat denn aus?

Ach und überhaupt....häßliche Wand!

Gruß Koko


----------



## go-dirt (26. Oktober 2003)

@koko


> @marc: Mach den gelben IFMA-Kringel vom Germans ab!Ist ja peinlich...."Ey guckstu..hab isch Beik bei die Retro-Kohntäst schtehen gehabt!



zum glück kannst du mein kokobrodie gerade nicht sehen.


----------



## joe yeti (26. Oktober 2003)

nimmersatt is ein ti messi!!!!!!!!!!!



so was gibts, dat is mir neu!!


----------



## nimmersatt (26. Oktober 2003)

der Messi ist immer und überall  

wobei, soviel ti wie bei mir grad rumsteht, das sind schon ein paar kilo  - kann ich nicht leugnen

und ich hab die LR nachgezählt - 23 warens, dazu fehlen da aber noch ein paar Räder

und zum Glück hab ich kein Bild vom Wohnzimmer, das ist hochgradig stahlverseucht...


----------



## phattyred (26. Oktober 2003)

> und ich hab die LR nachgezählt - 23 warens, dazu fehlen da aber noch ein paar Räder



ist schon okay, bring einfach einen 2. kasten bier mit, wir kriegen ihn schon leer.   

matthes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (26. Oktober 2003)

Ihr seid doch alle total krank ...

Hier noch einen für Greasy Pete:


----------



## joe yeti (26. Oktober 2003)

dicker!!!

is ok!!!!

lieber krank als aus dem saarland!!!


----------



## rotwilderer (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lo2Co _
> *Das hat mich gerade sehr schockiert! Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn man wirklich grossen Durst hat, vom normalen 0,5l Weissbier-Glas auf 1l umsteigt...*



Hmm. Und da soll noch mal einer sagen, es wäre falsch, daß nur wir Bayern Ahnung haben vom Bier haben. Das Bildchen was Phatty gepostet zeigt einen Maßkrug, aus dem Niemand, ganz bestimmt gar Keiner, niemals und auf keinen Fall Weißbier trinkt! Das ist nur für Helles (außerhalb von Bayern wohl Export) und für Oktoberfestbier zu verwenden!

Weißbier gibt es nur aus Weißbiergläsern


----------



## Marcus (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> *Weißbier gibt es nur aus Weißbiergläsern  *



WORD! Und wer was anderes behauptet, wird mit lebenslanger Fertigmachersperre belegt!

rkm#


----------



## Greasy Pete (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Hier noch einen für Greasy Pete:
> *



Ich suche schon lange eins. Wenn wer jemand kennt der jemand kennt usw. Würde mich riesig über einen Tip freuen.
(Zweit-) geilstes Bike der Welt


Gruß Peter


----------



## armin-m (26. Oktober 2003)

In München gibt es einen Händler der evtl. noch eines hat aber ob ers hergibt????

Bei Bedarf kann ich dir die Telefonnummer besorgen


----------



## DocSnyder (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nimmersatt _
> *und ich hab die LR nachgezählt - 23 warens, dazu fehlen da aber noch ein paar Räder*



Sagenhaft... 
Wieviel Festmeter stranggepresstes Aluprofil das wohl ist? 

Aus eigener Erfahrung heraus kann man aber ja bei der Fahrerei auf Schnee nie genügend Ersatzlaufräder haben.


----------



## phatlizard (26. Oktober 2003)

Und wenn es draussen zu kalt ist und man sich ins kuschelige Wohnzimmer zurückziehen will ...


----------



## lebaron (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> 
> Ich suche schon lange eins. Wenn wer jemand kennt der jemand kennt usw. Würde mich riesig über einen Tip freuen.
> ...



peterle, ich denke HANEBRINK sagt dir was oder?


----------



## phatlizard (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> peterle, ich denke HANEBRINK sagt dir was oder? *



basti endlich mal wieder ein total verpeiltes und völlig nutzloses Posting von Dir ... welcome back!!!

Peter weiss was das für ein Bike ist! Allerdings auch was es HEUTZUTAGE kostet ab Werk! Und so viele stehen in Deutschland auch nicht rum!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Und wenn es draussen zu kalt ist und man sich ins kuschelige Wohnzimmer zurückziehen will ...
> 
> 
> ...



woran erinnert mich das bloss  
hmmm, stehlampe....


*coffee! * 


longtimenosee matthes


----------



## Lo2Co (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> *
> 
> Hmm. Und da soll noch mal einer sagen, es wäre falsch, daß nur wir Bayern Ahnung haben vom Bier haben. Das Bildchen was Phatty gepostet zeigt einen Maßkrug, aus dem Niemand, ganz bestimmt gar Keiner, niemals und auf keinen Fall Weißbier trinkt! Das ist nur für Helles (außerhalb von Bayern wohl Export) und für Oktoberfestbier zu verwenden!
> ...



...was anderes wollte ich auch nicht behaupten, sonst würde ich auch familienintern Stress bekommen 

Darf man in diesem Thread Kölner beleidigen?  Da hab ich auf ganz dezente Art ein "Bier" abgelehnt und bin dann gegangen worden.



> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> 
> *WORD! Und wer was anderes behauptet, wird mit lebenslanger Fertigmachersperre belegt!*



bin ja schon wieder weg...


----------



## Kokopelli (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lo2Co _
> * Darf man in diesem Thread Kölner beleidigen?
> *



NEIN!!!


----------



## joe yeti (27. Oktober 2003)

hier darf man gar niemand beleidigen!

sondern nur fertig machen!!

ähm wie hat den der 1 FC am wochende gespielt, koko?


----------



## ibislover (27. Oktober 2003)

gruß,
phil


----------



## ibislover (27. Oktober 2003)

wer hats gebaut? 


gruß,
phil


----------



## phattyred (27. Oktober 2003)

...oder?

 yoeddycandywildcherry?!


----------



## ibislover (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *...oder?*


wie bidde!??
jaja, geraucht hat er auch!



gruß,
phil


----------



## andy2 (27. Oktober 2003)

der gehört wohl dieter bürgi dem lochfrassspezialisten als abschreckung.

ups hilfe ich hier weg


ad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *...ups hilfe ich hier weg*


zur zeit gibt es ja keine nackten frauen!  


gruß,
phil


----------



## lebaron (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> basti endlich mal wieder ein total verpeiltes und völlig nutzloses Posting von Dir ... welcome back!!!
> *





what shall we do with the drunken sailor ....


wie dem auch sei, dann versteh ich das wohl grade net mit dem rad ... aber egal


basti
*BACK*


----------



## lebaron (27. Oktober 2003)

.....mein kleines baronsches weltbild wurde doch gestern arg gebeutelt....

da guck ich so die letzte folge der letzten osbournes staffel und auf einmal doh alles gestellt und nach drehbuch????


AHHHHHHHHHH wer weis was da los war, hat ozzy uns alles verarscht, hat er nur mich verarscht? bin ich der einzige idiot der das gegluabt hat was da abgeht?


basti
*deeply concerned and listening to BlackSabbath*


----------



## andy1 (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *.....mein kleines baronsches weltbild wurde doch gestern arg gebeutelt....
> 
> da guck ich so die letzte folge der letzten osbournes staffel und auf einmal doh alles gestellt und nach drehbuch????
> ...




Wer iss osbourn ?


----------



## ibislover (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *Wer iss osbourn ?  *



Sharooon! 


 


gruß,
phil


----------



## DocSnyder (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> 
> Sharooon!
> ...



Wirds jetzt politisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (27. Oktober 2003)

sharooon? stone oder was? telfonnummer? hä???


----------



## rob (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ähm wie hat den der 1 FC am wochende gespielt, koko? *


oder die kölner haie?


----------



## Greasy Pete (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Basti,

sorry, Phaty weiss natürlich dass ich so ein Hanebrink gern hätte. Er weiss aber auch, dass die Dinger bei uns sehr selten und aus USA seeeehr teuer sind. Aber vielleicht hol ich mir so ein Teil ja mal bei einem USA Urlaub. Gibt es ja da vielleicht auch mal gebraucht...





 *träum*

Gruß Peter


----------



## Greasy Pete (27. Oktober 2003)

Gruß Peter
(der nicht bloss MTB fährt  )


----------



## phattyred (27. Oktober 2003)

...c'company noch vor  cokecan und crack'nfail, 1972
those where the days my friends...


----------



## andy2 (27. Oktober 2003)

ein händler hier in bad r hatte mal so eines in der art


ad


----------



## ibislover (28. Oktober 2003)

gruß,
phil


----------



## Litespeed (28. Oktober 2003)

@ Ibislover

Sehr schön !

Hier aber mal ganz was anderes in Holz :


----------



## Litespeed (28. Oktober 2003)

Sattelbefestigung


----------



## Litespeed (28. Oktober 2003)

Fertig lackiert und aufgebaut : 8500g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litespeed (28. Oktober 2003)

und nochmal von der Seite


----------



## itz (28. Oktober 2003)

Und seht nun da mein ganzer Stolz ...
... ein Fahrrad ganz aus Balsaholz  

Hat das Ding auch einen Namen ... le Tragfläsché oder so?!

Cheers Chris


----------



## Eisenfahrer (28. Oktober 2003)

Die Jungs haben definitiv Sinn für Humor:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t81768.html

reiner


----------



## phatlizard (28. Oktober 2003)

Barbie-Camp 2003 in Oregon ... sowas wie GBBC auf Westküstenart ...


----------



## rotwilderer (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *und nochmal von der Seite *



Das Ding ist aber nur was für Windstille, bzw. wenn Wind, dann nur von vorn oder von hinten


----------



## Litespeed (28. Oktober 2003)

@ ITZ
Das war zwar 'n erstklassiger Schüttelreim, aber Balsaholz wird dennoch nicht draus. Ausserdem :
La Tragflèche bitteschön, wenn schon Französisch, dann wird auch geschluckt !

@ Rotwilderer

Wat isn'en Bahnrat ? 'N Bahnrat isn'en Rat um mit zu fahre uffene Ratbahn. Unffene Ratbahn gibbenet keen Wind nüsch !

Baschdel


----------



## rotwilderer (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *
> @ Rotwilderer
> Wat isn'en Bahnrat ? 'N Bahnrat isn'en Rat um mit zu fahre uffene Ratbahn. Unffene Ratbahn gibbenet keen Wind nüsch !
> Baschdel *



Da hast Du natürlich recht, und mich in meiner post-arbeitsmäßigen Gehirnblutlosigkeit und prä-bahnradinteressieren Unwissenheit erwischt. Shame on me...

Allerdings mußte ich Deinen Text zweimal lesen, um zu verstehen, was Du wolltest ;-)
Immer diese Ausländer *tsts*

(und wie immer muß ich ja eigentlich den Smilie am Anfang dieses Beitrags gar nicht erwähnen... aber ich muß jetzt weg, und kann mich doch nicht wehren, deswegen...)


----------



## Pan (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... sowas wie GBBC auf Westküstenart ...
> 
> 
> ...




...das sich entsprechende Niveau findet halt immer wieder zueinander...


----------



## lebaron (28. Oktober 2003)

....*BRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMM*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (28. Oktober 2003)

......sieht so mein neues rad aus ???






natürlcih käme es in mattschwarz mit einem hauch celeste daher ...




basti
*hin und weg*


----------



## eL (28. Oktober 2003)

Hätte nie gedacht das ichs ma sagen werde aber basti hat ausnahmsweise mal recht  
Dieses geräusch breitet sich aus wie ne seuche  mir tun schon die ohren weh 

Bianci´s sind celestgrün und nix anderes
mattschwarz  "kopfschüttel"


----------



## ibislover (28. Oktober 2003)

will haben!  







/phil


----------



## eL (28. Oktober 2003)

ich muss brechen :kotz: 
was für ne konstruktion


----------



## phattyred (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *ich muss brechen :kotz:
> *



komisch aber bei der farbe hatt'ich die gleiche assoziation.  
daher ein dreifach :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 

matthes


----------



## phattyred (28. Oktober 2003)

immer wieder niedlich,
...irgendwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (29. Oktober 2003)

...und ab sofort erhältlich:

Feminine Frames Calendar 04


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> was für ne konstruktion  *



Damit wir auch mal wieder unterschiedlicher Meinung sind (zur Abwechslung) für mich ist das Maverick-Teil, das einzige Fully, daß ich ernstnehmen kann ... ! 



 

Draufklicken, dann gibt es eine schöne neue Tapete für den Bildschirm!


----------



## Kokopelli (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Draufklicken, dann gibt es eine schöne neue Tapete für den Bildschirm! *



DANKE

Sowas hab ich noch gesucht.

Hier auch was feines. Und wo das herkommt gibt's noch viel viel mehr

http://www.readersdigest.ca/wallpaper.html


----------



## andy1 (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *...und ab sofort erhältlich:
> 
> Feminine Frames Calendar 04  *



Frage:
Nicht übel, und wo bekomme ich den Kalender in Deutschland ?


----------



## Greasy Pete (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Damit wir auch mal wieder unterschiedlicher Meinung sind (zur Abwechslung) für mich ist das Maverick-Teil, das einzige Fully, daß ich ernstnehmen kann ... !
> *




Ich würde mal sagen: Ziel erreicht.  

Gruß Peter

PS: Danke für das Obergeile Cruiserpic !!! Tim schweisst glaube ich seinen Rahmen doch noch um....


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2003)




----------



## ibislover (29. Oktober 2003)

naja, also an dem steuerrohr arbeiten wir aber nochmal!
wat soll das da oben denn sein. dat könnte locker 2 zentimeter kürzer sein. eins für alle größen?


gruß,
phil


----------



## phattyred (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *naja, also an dem steuerrohr arbeiten wir aber nochmal!
> wat soll das da oben denn sein. dat könnte locker 2 zentimeter kürzer sein. *



...hast wohl angst um den spaceralarm?


----------



## eL (29. Oktober 2003)

Nur Weil`s vom Turner ist hat man solche geschwülste noch lange nicht gut zu finden und da hast du auch keine ausnahme zu machen!!
man man die gabel is doch echt das letzte!!und über den sitzrohrwinkel brauchen wir erst garkeine diskussion aufkommen lassen. 

ach ja die desktophintergründe hole ich mir immer hier


----------



## lebaron (29. Oktober 2003)

naja gut, was will man auch von einem cannonale fahrer erwarten ...

sich ein urteil über federungssysteme zu machen von denen man keine ahnung hat halte ich für frevel .... ich habe bisher nur gutes darüber gehört, IMHO ist hässlich was anderes, aber das darf ja jeder für sich entscheiden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (29. Oktober 2003)

naja gut, was will man auch von einem cannonale fahrer erwarten ...

sich ein urteil über federungssysteme zu machen von denen man keine ahnung hat halte ich für frevel .... ich habe bisher nur gutes darüber gehört, IMHO ist hässlich was anderes, aber das darf ja jeder für sich entscheiden ...


----------



## phatlizard (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *ach ja die desktophintergründe hole ich mir immer hier *



Ja das prickelt aber wie Sau ...







"Blick von Rotestein über die Rappbodetalsperre" ... nun gut, dagegen stinkt Moab natürlich ganz gewaltig ab ... !


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (30. Oktober 2003)

Trikot für El gefunden


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *naja, also an dem steuerrohr arbeiten wir aber nochmal!
> wat soll das da oben denn sein. dat könnte locker 2 zentimeter kürzer sein. eins für alle größen?
> 
> ...




...  mal wieder optik vor funktion oder wie 

damachtseinermalrichtig
flo


----------



## ibislover (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *damachtseinermalrichtig*


klugschei$$er vom bodensee: erklär´ mal!   


gruß,
phil


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> klugschei$$er vom bodensee: erklär´ mal!
> 
> ...



... schlecht! ich bin schlecht schlecht schlecht! man bin ich SCHLECHT! ich weiss doch nix 

naja versuchen wir es mal:

je weiter ein lagersitz, besonders bei dünnen wandungen, von einer schweissnaht entfernt ist desto geringer ist das risiko, dass sich dieser lagersitz mit der zeit verformt. bei steuersätzen kommt es gelegentlich vor, das die sich oval in belastungsrichtung aufweiten...

SCHLEEEEEECHT
flo


----------



## Steinhummer (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> je weiter ein lagersitz, besonders bei dünnen wandungen, von einer schweissnaht entfernt ist desto geringer ist das risiko, dass sich dieser lagersitz mit der zeit verformt. bei steuersätzen kommt es gelegentlich vor, das die sich oval in belastungsrichtung aufweiten...
> *



  Bloody hell - bin erleuchtet! So simpel & plausibel, hätt man von selbst drauf kommen können 

Steinhummer (verneigt seine Fühler vor so viel Kompetenz)


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Bloody hell - bin erleuchtet! So simpel & plausibel, hätt man von selbst drauf kommen können
> ...



ej humma bisse auf drogen   das du das weist weiss ich auch, aber unser, sein schwabensein verleugnender, vogelliebhaber ist halt noch nicht so weit. also muss man ihm gelegentlich mal wieder grundlagen erklären.  ich kenn das schon von meiner kurzen, da muss ich mich auch dauerend wiederholen  

gaaanzschlecht
flo


----------



## Steinhummer (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ej humma bisse auf drogen   das du das weist weiss ich auch *



Einspruch Durchlaucht, war mir echt nicht klar. Hömma, großes Ehrenwort, ey, war nicht verar$chend gemeint.

Konkret!

Steinhummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *je weiter ein lagersitz, besonders bei dünnen wandungen, von einer schweissnaht entfernt ist desto geringer ist das risiko, dass sich dieser lagersitz mit der zeit verformt. bei steuersätzen kommt es gelegentlich vor, das die sich oval in belastungsrichtung aufweiten...*



auch wenn ich mein maschinenbaustudium abgebrochen und zu den it-spacken gewechselt bin..
..so steht für mich definitiv fest: ein kürzeres steuerrohr mit einer an den richtigen stellen erhöhten wandstärke wäre die elegantere alternative!

@ eL
das maverick is eines der wenigen fullies, welches ich mir zulegen würde (entsprechend potte vorausgesetzt).. und das obwohl's aus bauxit is - das will was heißen!


----------



## eL (30. Oktober 2003)

Also ich glaube nicht das ich mich mit classikern wie ihr es seid in nem classikforum über federungskonzepte streiten werde oder sollte
Schon garnicht mit nem halbwüchsigen kantenklatscher der in freier wildbahn keine 3 sätze stammelfrei herausbringt  

ABER!
die bude sieht zum kotzen aus :kotz:
Ausserdem gibt es bessere elegantere federungskonzepte(aber darüber streite ich ja nicht)Die lakierung wird von LSD geschädigten gemacht.Der vertrieb/preis ist der massenverteilung unter den bikern nicht gerade zuträglich.Die federgabel ist das übelste geschwülst und passt nicht zum eher filigranen rahmen.Der Dämpfer ist tragendes teil der konstruktion.
Was hatten wir über 3 gelenker(amp b3 ) gelernt??? ja das taugt nicht und der dämper is ruck zuck hin.
Wer nen völlig unkompliziertes fully will der besorgt sich nen eingelenker in der quallität des SuperV mit stahldämpfer!!!!! alles andere iss mit viel schrauberei und ärger verbunden. 
So das zum thema Fully für classiker und den kult der ums turner gemacht wird.

@hero of the work
ja dat hemdchen is schon klasse aber mein CD iss legal!
vieleicht klappts ja next jahr mit der chaingang   bei ebay kofen kann das sich ja jeder


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> Schon garnicht mit nem halbwüchsigen kantenklatscher der in freier wildbahn keine 3 sätze stammelfrei herausbringt
> 
> *




man merkt leider immer sofort wieder das el da ist ....

irgendwas hat mir NICHT gefehlt...


basti
*not amused* 

ps: hab ich mich dazu hinreißen lassen zu reden ? mit dir ?


----------



## rasaldul (30. Oktober 2003)

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> 
> @hero of the work
> ...




DAT WID NIEEEEE  LEGAL!!!!!!!
Das ist Missbrauch  

aber sicher klappt dat next year mein Lieber!
Sonst muss ich Deine illegale Bauxitbombe mal konifizieren, äh kontrollieren, nee, teleportieren......ach: konfiszieren!


@ Basti:  do you remember: ruhig Brauner!

Der El meint das doch nich so.           Oder?


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: *



sehr apparter Bike-Ständer!

Bekomm ich den auch in Vollholz oder Ikea-Funier silbermatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> .......und wo bekomme ich den Kalender in Deutschland ? *



kriegst den Kalender nur hier direkt online bestellt:

www.feminineframes.com

..vielleicht findest ja noch Leute, die Dir beim bestellen helfen


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Also ich glaube nicht das ich mich mit classikern wie ihr es seid in nem classikforum über federungskonzepte streiten werde oder sollte
> Schon garnicht mit nem halbwüchsigen kantenklatscher der in freier wildbahn keine 3 sätze stammelfrei herausbringt
> *



Ich hatte ja irgendwann mal noch Hoffnung was Dich angeht - aber es ist eben doch wie immer, Du kannst keine normale Konversations führen, die abseits Deiner Meinung liegt ohne beleidigent zu werden!

Bleib doch einfach weg wenn es nicht anders geht!

phaty


----------



## eL (30. Oktober 2003)

Auch bei dir dachte ich das du langsam aber sicher dahintergekommen bist wie ich es meine was ich hier schreibe  
Achja ES sagte es ja bereits schon   Was will man schon von einem Cannondalefahrer erwarten!!!

Vieleicht aber auch nur vieleicht mag das turner dem ein oder anderem gefallen.Aber wer kann behaupten es schon gefahren(darf ich dies wort hier oben überhaupt schreiben??)zu sein bzw wer weis denn schon wie lange dieser paradiesvogel am stück hält???
Das ding gehört neben slingshot und pedersen bremsen schon jetz in die kategorie "was die welt eigentlich nie brauchte"

Und wo wir schon bei fullys sind!Wo ist denn euer fullyhass geblieben??? kein biss mehr? 
in diesem sinne hoffe ich nicht das ein bauxitverarbeiter wie kollega turner soviel beachtung verdient hat das wir uns hier wegen seiner schiffsschaukel in die wolle kriegen  

legalize  it


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2003)

*dachte schon er sieht das mal wieder alleine so, aber hab mich ja zum glück geirrt*

*hat aus berlin noch eine nette stimme im ohr die fragte: "kann der nicht fahrrad fahren?"*

LOL


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2003)

herr turner hat ne menge achtung verdient,allemal mehr als die cd-hansel an ihren reißbrettern, an denen ihnen soeine coole mainstream-pseudo-innovations-schei§§e  wie ein 1FG einfällt  ...

GAAAAAAAANZ großes kino.

und ich habe auch nich behauptet es gefahren zu sein, sondern lediglich darauf hingewiesen, man solle keine bewertung abgeben wenn man es nicht kann... was du leider tust wenn du sagst: stempel drauf und ab in eine kiste mit sachen die die welt nicht braucht...

auch slingshots werden gebraucht, von leuten die sie gut finden und mögen ....

leider gilt ja gleiches auch für dein cannondale ... in diesem sinne

shut up and ride


ps: dein ES kannst du bitte in zukunft stecken lassen, sonst betitel ich dich auch gerne anders, kein problem


----------



## Greasy Pete (30. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin zwar auch am Gardasee vor zwei Jahren um den Turner Stand geschlichen um habe mir einen Katalog signieren lassen. Auch ich bin mit einer Hand über die schöne Blümchenlackierung gefahren und habe die tolle Verarbeitung und Optik bewundert.  Zweifelsohne eine aussergewöhnliche Kostruktion.
Aber man kann einige Sachen auch vom Anschauen feststellen.Ich will diese wichtigen Merkmale mal aufzählen:

1. Das Dreieck "Tretlager-Sattel-Lenker", also die Berührungspunkte zwischen Fahrar und Fahrrad,verändern sich beim fahren, da das Tretlager nicht Teil des Hauptrahmens ist. Zwar nur minimal, aber es ist so (Siehe z.B.URT, GT I-Drive etc.)!

2. Der Stossdämpfer ist eine aufwändige Spezialkonstruktion die in einem Defektfall nicht durch einen anderen Stossdämpfer ersetzt werden kann. MAnn ist auf Ersatzteile für dieses Teil angewiesen. Das kann in einem Reparaturfalle seeehr lange dauern bis das Fahrrad wieder läuft.

3. Das Sitzrohr ist extrem flach. Wenn auch der daraus resultierende "virtuelle"  Sitzwinkel annähernd dem eines normalen Fahrrades gleicht, haben solche Konstruktionen in der Vergangenheit gezeigt, dass die Rahmengrösse einem Fahrer perfekt, vielen Fahrern aber nicht so gut passt.  Solche Räder hatten bei unterschiedlichen Körpergrössen immer kritische Geometrien. Punkt.

4. Die Gabel: Sie ist Suuuper leicht und hat sehr viel Federweg. Ich konnte es kaum glauben als ich auf der Eurobike die Gabel am Stand hochgehoben habe. Am danebenliegenden Schnittmodell sah mann dann auch sehr schnell warum: Die Gabel hat, auch an den Schweissstellen der unteren Brücke, sehr dünne Alu-Wandstärken. Prinzipiell ist Leichtbau ja in Ordnung, aber ich halte (Meiner Erfahrung nach) diese Konstruktion als gewagt (Nur meine Meinung!) Besonderst wenn die Gabel, rein optisch, zum Freeriden einladen soll.....

Ansonsten ist es ein schönes, teures Rad. Es wird oder ist bestimmt schon Kult, und wird seine Liebhaber finden. Aber ob ein Kultrad auch ein gutes Rad sein muss? Weiss nicht. entscheidet selbst... 

Gruß Peter

der eigendlich keine Fahrwerksdiskussion anzetteln wollte (Wegduck...)

PPS: Habt Ihr schon mein Rätsel im Singlespeedforum gesehen ?


----------



## lebaron (30. Oktober 2003)

@peterle

ganz kleine berichtigung ... um die ich bitten möchte

beim gt idrive, verhält es sich etwas anders, dadurch dass sich in diesem um das tretlager drehenden teil dieser 'dogbone' eingebaut ist, bleibt das tretlager fix in einer position und der hinterbau dreht quasi um das tretlager aber im rahmen, kann man verstehen was ich meine demnach verändert sich auch nix im verhältnis von tretlager-fahrer-lenker-sattel ...

wollt das nur kurz loswerden ... durfte es auch schon selbst erfahren und mir ellenlange vorträge unseres alten gt vertreters darüber anhören


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2003)

Zur Ablenkung was Grosses ... !


----------



## Cycleshark (30. Oktober 2003)

haaaaallllloooo...

.....als freund von pauli turner und maferig fahrer der ersten stunde muss ich mal sagen dass es dem pauli egal ist was die meisten leute denken....darum hat er ja auch mit freunden eine kleine firma aufgebaut....etwas für all diejenigen die sich nicht an den kopf kloppen wenn sie bei einem 3000euro rahmen keinen lockout finden...is doch wurscht mitwas du ruckrockst...hauptsache mit freunden eine goile tour fahren!

greez onkle pete


----------



## Deleted 3968 (30. Oktober 2003)

isch muss leider Sagen dass mir die Produkte aus dem Hause Turner auch ein bisschen suspekt sind...aber coll aussehen tut´s schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cycleshark _
> *haaaaallllloooo...
> 
> .....als freund von pauli turner und maferig fahrer der ersten stunde muss ich mal sagen dass es dem pauli egal ist was die meisten leute denken....darum hat er ja auch mit freunden eine kleine firma aufgebaut....etwas für all diejenigen die sich nicht an den kopf kloppen wenn sie bei einem 3000euro rahmen keinen lockout finden...is doch wurscht mitwas du ruckrockst...hauptsache mit freunden eine goile tour fahren!
> ...



Ja genau so wollte ich das auch sagen ... aber natürlich hat so ein Schweizer mehr Ruhe im Blut ... Danke Onkel P.!


----------



## Litespeed (30. Oktober 2003)

Was hat es um Himmels Willen mit diesem Z-Drive auf sich ?

Muss man das verstehen ?

Baschdel


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *Muss man das verstehen ?
> *



Nö


----------



## ibislover (30. Oktober 2003)

sorry das ich es "gewagt" habe dieses schöne bike zu posten!!


/phil


----------



## eL (30. Oktober 2003)

Jaja so ist das mit dem turner´s
Pete hat es auf den punkt gebracht wobei beim tretlager basti recht hat.Tretlager GT I-Drive wäre ja auch so ne sache die ich in der luft zerreissen könnte aber das vieleicht weiter unten zusammen mit Dani tyrolens igorion und yukio  
Fakt ist!!! Wenn was in irgendeinerweise nicht zuverlässig funktioniert könntsch Plack kriegen  Vieleicht liegts daran das ich lieber fahre und mich auf meine technik verlassen will.

Natürlich wollt ich das alles nicht so rüberbringen wie es bei euch angekommen ist  aber der ein oder andere hat mich wohl schon verstanden.

Im gegenzug ist es natürlich tödlich für die entwicklung wenn niemand was neues probiert und alle nurnoch vernunftsBIKE´s bauen.Mann stelle sich das nur mal vor  Jeder mit nem SuperV  
Nun ist es aber wirklich so das es sehr viele produkte gibt die die bikewelt nie gebraucht hat und die genausoschnell wieder verschwunden sind wie sie aufgetaucht waren.Aber vieleicht haben diese produkte ja jemanden inspiriert der dann etwas anderes oder ähnliches entwickelt hat wo die funktion und der nutzen stimmte.

Letztendlich


> is doch wurscht mitwas du ruckrockst...hauptsache mit freunden eine goile tour fahren!


wo kann ich das unterschreiben?


----------



## eL (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> 
> sorry das ich es "gewagt" habe dieses schöne bike zu posten!!
> ...


nee du warst ja nich schuld 
warscheinlich war ich schuld der die verherrlichung zweifelhafter produkte anprangerte  
Aber eins hat paule erreicht!!!
Es wird über ihn geredet.... Über nen canyon oder red bull würd ich nich ein einziges wort verlieren


----------



## Greasy Pete (30. Oktober 2003)

I-Drive, URT, Mantra, Maverick usw.
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass es zu den Konstruktionen zählt bei denen das Tertlager NICHT Teil des Hauptrahmens ist. 
Wie das sich bezüglich ungefederter Masse im Stehen, Pedalrückschlag, Veränderung der Sitzhöhe etc. auswirkt kann ich auch nicht beantworten. Bin kein Physikstudent und habe das Fahrrad auch nur auf dem Festivalgelände gefahren (Aussage=Null). 

Da solche Konstruktionen in der Vergangenheit nicht immer zur Zufriedenheit funktionierten, heisst nicht dass das Maverick nicht funktioniert. Sollte keine Wretung sein. Ist aber ein Unterschied.

Gruß Peterle


----------



## Litespeed (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Nö *



Erbarmt sich dennoch jemand es mir zu erklären ?

Baschdel


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2003)

Und noch ne Runde Öl ins Feuer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *
> 
> Erbarmt sich dennoch jemand es mir zu erklären ?
> ...



Ich hab nicht die geringste Ahnung warum es das Teil gibt und was/ sich der Erbauer dabei gedacht hat ...


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2003)

Geldbaum


----------



## roesli (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Und noch ne Runde Öl ins Feuer ...
> *



..schon ölen, dann so


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *
> 
> ..schon ölen, dann so  *



Stimmt Kleinodale hat das Teil ja auch!


----------



## eL (30. Oktober 2003)

I-Drive war der versuch die nachteile der antreibsschwinge(positionsveränderung des tretlagers beim einfedern) mit den vorteilen (antriebsneutral soweit man das so nennen kann) zu verbinden.
Das ergebnis war nen recht überdimensionirtes gleitlager als schwingendrehpunkt in dem das tretlager exentrisch gelagert war und durch eine hebelage irgendwie auf position gehalten wurde.Jedenfalls so ungefähr.Was mit solch grossen gleitlager in unseren breitengraden passiert kann sich jetzt jeder selbst ausrechnen aber wir haben ja ne etage tiefer nen GT forum da wird man bestimmt geholfen.


----------



## roesli (30. Oktober 2003)

...hingegen setzt dann der Geschichte die Krone auf......

..aus dem aktuellen Custom-Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greasy Pete (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Was mit solch grossen gleitlager in unseren breitengraden passiert kann sich jetzt jeder selbst ausrechnen aber wir haben ja ne etage tiefer nen GT forum da wird man bestimmt geholfen. *



Stimmt alles, ausser dass es Kugellager sind. Meine Freundinn hat noch so ein Teil (Aus er vor Pacific Ära) und ist sehr zufrieden damit. Hab die Lager erst neu geschmiert........ ;-)

Herlischer Thread heute Abend  

Gruß Peterle


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *Herlischer Thread heute Abend *



und ich dachte hier laufen drei threads gleichzeitig in diversen Parallelwelten! Rösli der Bunte Klein ist doch wunderschön!

Preisrätsel ... ist das ein Fahrradteil ....? Ich sage nein!


----------



## Martin M (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *
> 
> Erbarmt sich dennoch jemand es mir zu erklären ?
> ...



Iss einfach nur ein Zacken in der Kurbel. Ob die Kurbel direkt vom Innenlager zu den Pedalen, oder über einen Umweg dorthin gelangt ist grundsätzlich egal. Beim Tritt aufs Pedal fährt das Rad, wie jedes andere auch (naja, die meisten ...).
Ist nur ein wenig weniger torsionssteif, und schwerer, sieht aber soooo toll aus.


----------



## roesli (30. Oktober 2003)

...man's nimmt  

bei http://custom.kleinbikes.com/ findest die ganze Palette von "lava" über " night storm" und "jaguar" bis hin zu "USA" - such Dir was schönes aus


----------



## eL (30. Oktober 2003)

Ok Pete das es kugellager sind war mir nicht mehr bewusst bzw hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten.
wenns funktioniert !! umso besser aber hatte damals nicht mein vertrauen erweckt.

phat
Paralleluniversen berühren sich manchmal und es entstehen risse im raum zeit kontinum.Wichtig ist das man,sollte man diese durchschreiten,rechtzeitig wieder zurückfindet  sonst ist man für immer und ewig in der falschen welt gefangen.


nein das ist kein fahradteil!!!! 



das ist ein GT teil..... und wenn ich mich nicht irre dann ist es ein I-drive


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *nein das ist kein fahradteil und wenn ich mich nicht irre dann ist es ein I-drive *



damit wäre das auch endlich bewiesen...!


----------



## DailyRebel (30. Oktober 2003)

Hilfe


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DailyRebel _
> *Hilfe *



Gibt es für Dich hier!


----------



## Greasy Pete (30. Oktober 2003)

Warum fährt Ulle eigentlich nicht für Opel ? 

Guts Nächtle,

Petrus


----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2003)

Ach so darauf sind die aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (30. Oktober 2003)

Als Arzt bin ich gegen jedwede Form von Drogen  

bis dann jan


----------



## Beelzebub (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> 
> Stimmt alles, ausser dass es Kugellager sind. Meine Freundinn hat noch so ein Teil (Aus er vor Pacific Ära) und ist sehr zufrieden damit. Hab die Lager erst neu geschmiert........ ;-)
> ...



Ich habe erst eines erneuert was willste machen wenn die Schwinge spiel hat


----------



## DerAlex (31. Oktober 2003)

So, jetzt gibts hier mal ne Sid, die noch richtig intakt ist. Passt auch für alle Rahmen.


----------



## DerAlex (31. Oktober 2003)

Tja, Bild vergessen:


----------



## Litespeed (31. Oktober 2003)

@ Martin M :

Dat is mir schon klar, dass es egal ist, welche Form die Kurbeln zwischen Tretlagerachse und Pedalgewinde haben, aber Es geht doch keiner hin und verbaut doppelt so viel Material, nimmt ein schwammiges Tretgefühl in kauf, nur wegen einer abgefahrenen Optik. Da steckt doch sicher was anderes dahinter. 

@ all :

Weiss den keiner was es mit den Z-Drive auf sich hat ???

@ der Alex :

Ich wollt immer schon mal wissen, wie die SID-Gabelkrone von innen aussieht ! 
Hast die selbst kaputt gemacht ?

Gruss
Baschdel



Ach, und wo wir schon bei alten Schinken sind :


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> * Da steckt doch sicher was anderes dahinter*



Glaub ich nicht.

Das ist doch wieder nur so'n optischer Gag wie bei diesen geschwungenen Kurbeln(komm grad nicht auf den Namen) oder den Boones.

In meinen Augen übrigens mit das Bwscheuertste was ich in letzter Zeit gesehen habe. Also ich möchte mit den Teilen in ner Kurve nicht den Boden pflügen

Gruß Koko


----------



## raymund (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *@ Martin M :
> 
> Dat is mir schon klar, dass es egal ist, welche Form die Kurbeln zwischen Tretlagerachse und Pedalgewinde haben, aber Es geht doch keiner hin und verbaut doppelt so viel Material, nimmt ein schwammiges Tretgefühl in kauf, nur wegen einer abgefahrenen Optik. Da steckt doch sicher was anderes dahinter.
> ...



Da gibt`s im Motorenbau eine Parallele, und zwar geisterte letztes Jahr in den VDI-Nachrichten ein Bericht über eine Wundererfindung und zwar eine gekröpftes Pleuel.
Dieses sollte laut Erfinder den Verbrauch erheblich senken (ca. 25-40% !!!).
Leider hat er beim Einbau in völlig verschlissene Motoren eine Motorrevision durchgeführt, die Verdichtung erhöht und die Einstellung der Einspritzpumpe verändert.
Erklären konnte dieses Phänomen niemand.

Als Konstrukteur habe ich gelernt, daß die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen zwei Punkten eine Gerade ist. 
Alles andere benötigt mehr Material und wird instabil.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Litespeed (31. Oktober 2003)

Man sollte eben in einer Testreihe immer nur einen Faktor verändern....

Naja, ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass der Hersteller da so etwas wie den Bikedrive-Effekt im Kopf hatte, dass also in der Horizontalstellung der Pedale, in der die grösste Kraft ausgeübt wird durch Verformung der Kurbel Energie gespeichert wird, die in der vertikalen (Totpunkt) Position, wo wenig Kraft auf das Pedal wirkt wieder abgegeben wird.

Nicht dass ich viel Wert auf dieses System lege; ich war vor einigen Jahren auf den Händlertesttagen bei Bikedrive auf Mallorca und hab die Kurbeln ausgiebig probegefahren. Der Aha-Effekt blieb allerdings aus.

Gruss
Baschdel


----------



## Steinhummer (31. Oktober 2003)

... zum C&A - ach ne: Klein - Palomino: Meiner Meinung nach ein heißer Anwärter auf den Umwelt-Award for best recycling!

Steinhummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (31. Oktober 2003)

...und das Ausgangsprodukt:


----------



## yo gomez (31. Oktober 2003)

...  Richtig! Seven nicht zu vergessen!


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *Es geht doch keiner hin und verbaut doppelt so viel Material, nimmt ein schwammiges Tretgefühl in kauf, nur wegen einer abgefahrenen Optik. *



Doch ein Ami ... !


----------



## rasaldul (31. Oktober 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2003)

Könnte bei ebay noch ca. 750 bringen weil das ist ja retrokulteinmalig!


----------



## whoa (31. Oktober 2003)

marc du tier!
ich denke eine entziehungskur wäre langsam angebracht.
würde mich natürlich selbstlos bereiterklären und die suchtmittel an mich nehmen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *marc du tier!
> ich denke eine entziehungskur wäre langsam angebracht.
> würde mich natürlich selbstlos bereiterklären und die suchtmittel an mich nehmen..  *



wer will sich den heute noch mit YoEddies abgeben ... ! Massenware par excellence!


----------



## singlestoph (31. Oktober 2003)

kommt das her?
wer baut so zeug?

cousin stoph


----------



## phattyred (31. Oktober 2003)

die!


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2003)

****ing hell ...


----------



## sporty (31. Oktober 2003)

vorenthalten:

http://www.titanic-magazin.de/archiv/1103/bergwerk1.php


----------



## phatlizard (31. Oktober 2003)




----------



## DerAlex (1. November 2003)

Litespeed!
So kaputt würde ich selbst eine Sid nicht bekommen, wenn ich mir Mühe geben würde (62kg). Und wenn, dann wäre ich wohl noch angeschlagener. Allein das Schaftrohr ist ein Verbrechen!

Kann man Kaufen, das teil:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3634759336


Phaty!
Jaja, toller Sattel, gell?


----------



## ZeFlo (1. November 2003)

... cannondale zum richtig liebhaben  
gaaanz alt, ich würde sagen von '86 mit ubrake hinten und als ssp






24"rocks
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (1. November 2003)

... krasse gegenteil, ich fand diese drecks einfach nur zum :kotz:








yframesuxx
flo


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Phaty!
> Jaja, toller Sattel, gell? *



Sattel??? Ich seh da nix ausser die wundervolle Grazie weiblicher Bewegung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2003)

Das Teil kennt ihr ja ...







Aber jetzt kann man es auch mal in Action sehen!


----------



## ibislover (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Aber jetzt kann man es auch mal in Action sehen! /B]*


*
ob die fliegerei an den redbull mädels lag? 











gruß,
phil

p.s.: NEIN joe, ich habe keine telefonnummer der 2!!*


----------



## Kokopelli (1. November 2003)

UPS!

O wei o wei...lecker dat Mädsche!

Nein Koko....konzentrier dich!

Gruß Koko*Samstagmittagundlerntstattinsstadionzufahren*


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> **Samstagmittagundlerntstattinsstadionzufahren* *



Durchhalten Koko ... bald bist Du ein Volljurist und wir verklagen die ganze Welt ... !!!

phaty


----------



## whoa (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> **Samstagmittagundlerntstattinsstadionzufahren* *



erspar dir den schmerz!

mußte mir am mittwoch 5 tore anschauen.. ein graus sondergleichen!


bisnächstesjahranderaltenförsterei
whoa


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2003)




----------



## whoa (1. November 2003)

schei$$e, ich wär schon mit dsl zufrieden.. 

@ phaty
die "action"-pix sind ja wohl der hammer! 

@ koko
na, nun biste doch froh gelernt zu haben, nich wahr?!


----------



## andy2 (1. November 2003)

hier ihr haie damit der thread wieder dahin geht wo er herkommt futter bei die fische!

und wenns euch langweilig wird dann habe ich noch mehr elox bomber


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2003)

Was für Halloween ... (was im übrigen keine Deutsche Tradition ist und nächstes Jahr werd ich auf Kürbisse schiessen!!!)

Ein Jericho Singlespeeder - Glowing in the dark! Wie geil ist denn das bitteschön!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *hier ihr haie damit der thread wieder dahin geht wo er herkommt futter bei die fische!
> 
> und wenns euch langweilig wird dann habe ich noch mehr elox bomber *



[wischtsicheineträuneausdemaugenwinkel]

Andy rettet den Fertigmacher ... und mit was für einer Maschine!!!


----------



## andy2 (1. November 2003)

naja wenns sonst schon nur noch schöne gibt dann muss ich mal ein türchen aufmachen, da fällt mir ein ich muss mal zählen vielleicht reicht es ja für einen grausligen adventskalender



ad


----------



## Greasy Pete (1. November 2003)

Wieso, würdest Du Dir dann auch so ne schön geplasterte Hofeinfahrt zulegen ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tsts,Saarländer....(wegduck)

Gruß Greasepudding


----------



## peppaman (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *hier ihr haie damit der thread wieder dahin geht wo er herkommt futter bei die fische!
> *



na dann fang ich mal an...

wat macht der jung da mit dem BikeTech-Lenker   






...richtig so?

gruß
peppa


Berlin rules!!


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *Wieso, würdest Du Dir dann auch so ne schön geplasterte Hofeinfahrt zulegen ? *



Für die Sammlung an Rädern würd ich mir ein Daniel Kübelböck Tattoo auf den Hintern machen lassen ... !


----------



## lebaron (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Für die Sammlung an Rädern würd ich mir ein Daniel Kübelböck Tattoo auf den Hintern machen lassen ... ! *



großer, so weit würde hier denk ich keiner gehen, naja WOBEI ....


basti
*listening to: URGE OVERKILL - Girl you'll be a woman soon*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (1. November 2003)

Der Bügelschreck wird weggelasert...
...die 20 + Titanbikes bleiben.


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2003)

Gekachelter Hinterhof Teil 231


----------



## andy2 (1. November 2003)

naja aber der bremszuggegenhalter ist doch eher ärmlich für ein seven so ein umfunktioniertervorderbremsengegenhalter das kann man doch besser


----------



## m(A)ui (1. November 2003)

Peugeot PX-10 fixed gear













 
m(A)ui


----------



## phatlizard (1. November 2003)

Seven ist eh überbewertet!


----------



## Kokopelli (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ koko
> na, nun biste doch froh gelernt zu haben, nich wahr?!  *



Leck mich Ausserdem, was heisst denn hier 'zu haben'

@andy: wollte in dem anderen Thread nicht spammen: Aber hier darf ich ja....oh mann, sieht das schei.sse aus!Der Knaller ist ja wohl der Bike-Tech!Das ist doch hoffentlich nicht deinem Keller entsprungen?Nein, ist es nicht...du hast ja zum Glück Geschmack.


Gruß Koko


----------



## whoa (1. November 2003)

@ andy
ja ja, dat is ja mal wieder typisch! tonnenweise highend-parts und dann war nix mehr für'n schraubkranz über.. nee nee nee.. ansonsten, schöne farbkombi!

@ koko
alter schleimer! am montag kannste mal schauen wie's richtig gemacht wird wenn die alemannia aus der försterei gejagt wird!


andyrückdiehügiraus! 
whoa


----------



## whoa (2. November 2003)

..hier der beweis, dass es kein eloxal braucht um euch tränen in die äuglein zu treiben!




undnunschlaftgut
whoa


----------



## $H!T NIGGA (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das Teil kennt ihr ja ...
> 
> 
> ...


sind die felgen von sonem ding eigentlich stabiel oder muss man da sauber fahren??


----------



## ZeFlo (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *..hier der beweis, dass es kein eloxal braucht um euch tränen in die äuglein zu treiben!
> 
> undnunschlaftgut
> whoa *



... wie er leibt und lebt  schigge schwarte und so geschmackvoll  

häuplingstrahlenderzweikreis
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kanonenkugel _
> *sind die felgen von sonem ding eigentlich stabiel oder muss man da sauber fahren?? *



Man muss sowieso sauber fahren, sonst bekommt man als Kantenklatscher auch schon mal auf der DH-Strecke in Todtnau, von answesenden Belgischen BMX-Meistern mit einem Singlespeeder, gezeigt wo der Frosch die Locken hat!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (2. November 2003)

Och mann Whoa! Mußte das denn sein?Das arme Brave!

Kantenklatscher?Todtnau?Sauber Fahren?

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (2. November 2003)

Bild


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Kantenklatscher?Todtnau?Sauber Fahren? *



Aber wir haben ihn nicht getreten ...


----------



## The Rodenz (2. November 2003)

Morgen Phaty, na alles klar  

Hi Koko und haste gestern noch was geschafft ??

Ich habe nach Fertigstellung noch ein Bierchen genommen 


Bis dann Jan


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Morgen Phaty, na alles klar
> *



Jan du alter Women-izer bei Dir bin ich mir ja nie sicher ob das Bikini-Babe nicht wirklich in Deinem Hinterhof posiert hat ...
Wobei so ein Zweirad trau ich Dir nicht zu!!! Niiiiiemals!

phaty


----------



## The Rodenz (2. November 2003)

Vielleicht mal im Alter, wobei man sich dann wohl die Tussi auch nicht mehr zutrauen kann, ist eine direkte Funktion der Koronarien  




Freue mich auf Nürnberg  Jan


----------



## The Rodenz (2. November 2003)

Ach ja das Bild vergessen


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

Rugby WM in Australien

New Zealand All Blacks - Wales  14 : 10

Die zwei Tries der All Blacks von Joe *Rocokoko* !!!

Also Koko wenn das mit dem Juristen nix wird kannst Du immer noch unter dem Namen ins Porno-Geschäft einsteigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (2. November 2003)

nö wieso ist meines und schön hässlich ist es richtig jedesmal wenn ich davorstehe sage ich mir warum und weiss keine antwort. aber ich hatte es schon schwarz und silbern und alles war nichts liegt evtl an der rahmenfarbe



der bike tech ist da nur dran um mich an das böse der welt zu erinnern. 

in der vitrine licgt ein CT


ad


----------



## Kokopelli (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *der bike tech ist da nur dran um mich an das böse der welt zu erinnern. *





@jan: Na ja, kommt drauf an, was du unter 'was geschafft' verstehst.

Am Rad hab ich nicht mehr geschraubt. Bin an den Schrauben der Gabelkrone verzweifelt. Ich muß mal schauen, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt, die Gabel wieder fit zu machen...

...bald mehr auf dieser Baustelle.


Gruß Koko


----------



## armin-m (2. November 2003)

@ Andy 2:  Also wenn du es mal hergeben willst weil du so viel Häßlichkeit nicht mehr ertragen kannst und es zufällig meine Größe hat dann sag mir Bescheid! Ich hätte auch schon den passenden Vorbau in der Farbe hier liegen


----------



## andy2 (2. November 2003)

is 19" und nicht unverkäuflich, aber eher teuer


ad


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *is 19" und nicht unverkäuflich, aber eher teuer
> *



Na wenn das mal kein klassischer Deinhard war!!!
Nicht ganz so schrill wie ein klassischer Basti aber doch aus seine eigene subtile Art sehr speziell!!!  

Apropos speziell ...


----------



## armin-m (2. November 2003)

19" is mir leider eh zu klein - unter 20" geht bei meiner Beinlänge gar nix wenn ich es fahren will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (2. November 2003)

also ein bisschen peinlich sind die shimano exage bzw. deore cantilever an einem x-tausend $ seven crossrad schon, oder ;-) ?


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *also ein bisschen peinlich sind die shimano exage bzw. deore cantilever an einem x-tausend $ seven crossrad schon, oder ;-) ? *



tja Ben das kann man sich nur dann erlauben, wenn man so richtig smoooooth ist ... und es einem total egal sein kann was der Rest der Welt denkt!!! Irgendwie muss er seine Millionen ja gemacht haben ... !


----------



## The Rodenz (2. November 2003)

Jungs wenn Ihr nochmal richtig was übers Leben lernen wollt, 

seid Ihr hier genau richtig 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t85953.html


  Ich hab ja soviel Spaß


----------



## bsg (2. November 2003)

@phaty: angesichts des alters tippe ich auf eine der folgenden 3 varianten:

a) reich geboren -> am bequemsten ;-)
b) internet-millionär -> rechtzeitig ausgestiegen ...
c) finanz-jongleur ... und jetzt das geld wertstabil in titan angelegt 

jeder darf sich was aussuchen


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bsg _
> *@phaty: angesichts des alters tippe ich auf eine der folgenden 3 varianten:
> 
> a) reich geboren -> am bequemsten ;-)
> ...



b)


----------



## ZeFlo (2. November 2003)

... hab ich da was verpasst 

dat kenn isch 






aber wat is dat...






istdasderniedergang
flo


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

Jetzt hat mich der Rodenz schon mal ins KTWR Forum reingelockt ... ist ja wirklich spassig, was man da so findet!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t85520.html

Ich bin für dranlassen!


----------



## The Rodenz (2. November 2003)

Hmmm was soll man dazu sagen, auf alle Fälle für den Hinweis  , geil aber man hat immer den eindruck Bald sind sie in der Überzahl, die vermehren sich wie die Karnickel

Aber alles weitere beim GBBC 

bis dann Jan


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

Joe Rokococo ... doch der Name ist schon klasse ... !


----------



## eL (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich bin für dranlassen!  *



man phaty du ewig gestriger die dinger sind längst ab...die haare mein ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> 
> man phaty du ewig gestriger die dinger sind längst ab...die haare mein ich. *



Ja ich hab ja auch nicht die Insider-Informationen! Das macht aber den thread nicht schlechter ... und das dazugehörige Foto Spitzen-Pin-Up-Qualität! Kommt zwar nicht an Jule vorbei ... aber doch nahe!

Eins würde mich allerdings interessieren - hast Du diese CIA-Software eingebaut, die immer dann Alarm schlägt, wenn ich die Worte Cannondale, Coffee oder hässliche Gabel tippe??? Du wirst mir unheimlich!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Hast Du diese CIA-Software eingebaut, die immer dann Alarm schlägt, wenn ich die Worte Cannondale, Coffee oder hässliche Gabel tippe??? Du wirst mir unheimlich!*


das habe ich mich auch schonmal gefragt



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Kommt zwar nicht an Jule vorbei ... aber doch nahe!*



 DAS kommt nicht mal im enferntesten oder ansatzweise an JULE ran , großer bist du sicher das alles in ordnung ist

nee, nee meine jule spielt da in'ner ganz anderen liga...


----------



## eL (2. November 2003)

> hast Du diese CIA-Software eingebaut, die immer dann Alarm schlägt, wenn ich die Worte Cannondale, Coffee oder Wundervolle geniale Gabel tippe??? Du wirst mir unheimlich!


tja als junger jedi bin ich natürlich erfüllt von der macht  
ausserdem ist wer lesen kann klar im vorteil und weis das die haare längst ab sind... fotobeweis gibts im fred 

Jule?? wer zur hölle is jule??? nein sag nichts.... ich wills nicht wissen... und wenn dann kann ichs mir denken  



> DAS kommt nicht mal im enferntesten oder ansatzweise an JULE ran


 okok das musstest du jetz sagen ich versteh das schon..... aber eigentlich hast du recht und die 2 spielen in 2 verschiedenen Ligen.... und wenn ich vor der wahl stünde  nee ich sag lieber nix mehr... oder lass mich zitieren



> weisst Du wo Du mir den jetz hingezogen hast!!??


Ja wooooo denn


----------



## eL (2. November 2003)

> hast Du diese CIA-Software eingebaut, die immer dann Alarm schlägt, wenn ich die Worte Cannondale, Coffee oder Wundervolle geniale Gabel tippe??? Du wirst mir unheimlich!


tja als junger jedi bin ich natürlich erfüllt von der macht  
ausserdem ist wer lesen kann klar im vorteil und weis das die haare längst ab sind... fotobeweis gibts im fred 

Jule?? wer zur hölle is jule??? nein sag nichts.... ich wills nicht wissen... und wenn dann kann ichs mir denken  



> DAS kommt nicht mal im enferntesten oder ansatzweise an JULE ran


 okok das musstest du jetz sagen ich versteh das schon..... aber eigentlich hast du recht und die 2 spielen in 2 verschiedenen Ligen.... und wenn ich vor der wahl stünde  nee ich sag lieber nix mehr... oder lass mich zitieren



> weisst Du wo Du mir den jetz hingezogen hast!!??


Ja wooooo denn


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> DAS kommt nicht mal im enferntesten oder ansatzweise an JULE ran , großer bist du sicher das alles in ordnung ist
> ...



So Basti, da die Schulen in Brandenburg ja offensichtlich garnix taugen lernst Du heute Abend noch was von Papa - denn bevor Du sowas postest solltest Du meine Posting auf folgendes untersuchen:

_Die Ironie (von gr. eironeia "Verstellung") ist eine Äußerung, die das Gegenteil von dem Gesagten meint, die mit scheinbarer Ernsthaftigkeit den gegnerischen Standpunkt ins Widersprüchliche zieht. Im Gegensatz zum Humor ist Ironie eher kritisch und nicht um Zustimmung bemüht. _


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2003)

SCHULE...

Naja gut, sonst komm ich ja mit deiner IRONIE auch zurecht, aber das konnte ich verständlicherweise nicht SO stehen lassen.



@el


----------



## eL (2. November 2003)

@ herr baron zu münchhausen


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *@ herr baron zu münchhausen
> 
> *



Ah der edle Landmann kämpft wieder für die ehre holde Maid allerdings mit den Waffen des Hofnarren! Gar seltsam ...


----------



## lebaron (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ah der edle Landmann kämpft wieder für die ehre holde Maid allerdings mit den Waffen des Hofnarren! Gar seltsam ... *





basti
rhetoriklover


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ich hab ein Wort vergessen - aber im Mittelalter gab es ja auch noch keine Computer!

Hab ich denn nicht noch irgendwo ein Bike für die Nacht? Wir können doch diesen denkwürdigen Sonntag nicht mit einem Warmgetränk abschliessen ...

Ah ja da ist ja noch Mr. Jones auf seinem Titanbomber ...


----------



## The Rodenz (2. November 2003)

Und noch ein Betthupferl, hat noch einer eins ?

Bis dann Jan


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Und noch ein Betthupferl, hat noch einer eins ? *



Jup, gute Nacht ...


----------



## The Rodenz (2. November 2003)

Danke Großer jetzt kan ich beruhigt schlafen   


Bis dann Jan


----------



## dubbel (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Man muss sowieso sauber fahren, sonst bekommt man als Kantenklatscher auch schon mal auf der DH-Strecke in Todtnau, von answesenden Belgischen BMX-Meistern mit einem Singlespeeder, gezeigt wo der Frosch die Locken hat!!! *



aber federungstechnik spart fahrtechnik.


----------



## Kokopelli (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> aber federungstechnik spart fahrtechnik. *



Owei!

Ein klassisches Eigentor

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (3. November 2003)

wer interesse an 'nem 134er mavic vtt innenlager?


----------



## ZeFlo (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *wer interesse an 'nem 134er mavic vtt innenlager?  *



... kannse geben fiilaicht mirr, krigsch da n cqp drauf ohne das ich spreizhosen brauche ? 

aleikum salam
flo

... hach ich vergass: 15 & 16


----------



## rasaldul (3. November 2003)

heute in der post: tossing-victim gbbc2004


----------



## Kokopelli (3. November 2003)

Schöne Vorhänge

Gruß Koko


----------



## rasaldul (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Schöne Vorhänge
> 
> Gruß Koko *



hast du eine vorstellung wie dumm das aussieht wenn ich mir die fenster mit stahlrahmen abhänge.....


----------



## Kokopelli (3. November 2003)

Ich würd mir da trotzdem nicht von meiner Mutter reinreden lassen

Gruß Koko*blaue Vorhänge*


----------



## DocSnyder (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *wer interesse an 'nem 134er mavic vtt innenlager?  *


Schon mal Clint Eastwood gefragt?


----------



## whoa (3. November 2003)

@ koko
sprisch misch nach.. fussball ist schön, fussball ist schön, fussball ist schön!

@ flo
isch nix wissen?!  außer das schaut sehr stabil aus, sehr stabil!
ich glaube mein hardcore-projekt ist wiederauferstanden..


----------



## Cycleshark (4. November 2003)

hallo...jemand zuhause?

...is ja so still hier...watn loos? läuft mal was im discovery channel?  

onklemachtsichsorgenpete


----------



## cibi (4. November 2003)

...für Onkel Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich bin für dranlassen!*



Das ist ja mal richtig peinlich, ich hoffe das hier ungestraft sagen zu dürfen.  

Achja, vorsichtshalber : 10 *  

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## Kokopelli (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nicolai _
> *
> 
> Das ist ja mal richtig peinlich, ich hoffe das hier ungestraft sagen zu dürfen. *



Hier darfst du alles...na ja fast!

Aber ich hab den Sinn des Freds auch nicht ganz verstanden...ich würde meine Entscheidung doch nicht von verklemmten 14jährigen abhängig machen...oder war es nur ein 'Fishing for compliments'?

Gruß Koko


----------



## manic (4. November 2003)

Wahrscheinlich war die Entscheidung schon lange innerlich gefällt und man wollte sich noch mal gut zureden lassen.

Cool, das Bild das bei mir im SChlafzimmer hängt auch hier.


----------



## manic (4. November 2003)

http://www.bikereader.com/BikeReader/contributors/SAM/apocrypha.html


----------



## Lowrider (4. November 2003)

Nicht nur für den Besuch der wohl grössten MTB Sammlung beim Onkel Pete ist Zürich eine Reise wert.. sondern auch für den Ausgang;-)

http://www.blondjes.nl/main.shtml


----------



## manic (4. November 2003)

*schluck* *Japs*


----------



## Eisenfahrer (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowrider _
> *Nicht nur für den Besuch der wohl grössten MTB Sammlung beim Onkel Pete ist Zürich eine Reise wert.. sondern auch für den Ausgang;-)
> 
> http://www.blondjes.nl/main.shtml
> ...



Oh mein Gott!
Joe Yetis Telefonbuch in Bilderform.


----------



## dubbel (4. November 2003)

...


----------



## ibislover (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eisenfahrer _
> *Oh mein Gott!
> Joe Yetis Telefonbuch in Bilderform. *


davon träumt der doch nur!  


gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eisenfahrer _
> *
> 
> Oh mein Gott!
> Joe Yetis feuchte Träume  in Bilderform. *



So ist richtig

Gruß Koko


----------



## Lowrider (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *...*



In der Schweiz ab 16 dann kriegt man den Jagdschein 

auf den Bildern sind 19-25 jährige, trau ich behaupten...
vieleicht sehen bei euch die Chiggs in diesem alter älter aus  

www.tillate.ch 
www.usgang.ch


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (4. November 2003)

dass ebay nicht kreativ macht:

http://www.uni-magdeburg.de/choppe/ebay diddl.htm


Lesenswert!!!


----------



## Marcus (4. November 2003)

Sascha, du Schlafmuetze, der geisterte schon vor zwei Wochen hier im Forum rum! 

Uebrigens, kiekt mal, unser rob:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?postid=907714#post907714

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (4. November 2003)

ooochhh, menno.

Da lag ich wohl wieder mal in der Rekonvaleszenz-Kabine und das posting ist an mir vorbeigegangen.

Ich werde pflichstschuldig das gesamte Forum heute Nacht durchlesen.


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (4. November 2003)

ooochhh, menno.

Da lag ich wohl wieder mal in der Rekonvaleszenz-Kabine und das posting ist an mir vorbeigegangen.

Ich werde pflichstschuldig das gesamte Forum heute Nacht durchlesen. 


ich hab ja immer gewußt, dass unser Robilein eine liberale Ader hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (4. November 2003)

... mein erstes mtb !

Damals für fuffzich Makk gebraucht gekauft.
Immerhin hielt der "Dämpfer"ein paar Wochen.


----------



## cibi (4. November 2003)

Shimano,"handbuilt in England".
Original sind noch Rahmen,Gabel und Laufräder


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (4. November 2003)

*AAAAAAAARRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH - Doppelposting-Wahn!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2003)

Und Jule heisst jetzt Morgan ... !


----------



## ZeFlo (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Und Jule heisst jetzt Morgan ... !
> 
> 
> ...



... hat der herr baron aber glück, kann er doch bei regen im trockenen stehen  und es zieht auch nicht mehr so, was zu dieser jahreszeit nicht zu unterschätzen ist 


flo


----------



## Steinhummer (4. November 2003)

Morgan war ja bekannt für seine großvolumigen Zweizylinder...

Steinhummer (MAG großvolumige Zweizylinder)


----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... hat der herr baron aber glück, kann er doch bei regen im trockenen stehen  und es zieht auch nicht mehr so, was zu dieser jahreszeit nicht zu unterschätzen ist
> *



Und ausserdem platzt uns allen vor Neid der Arsch!


----------



## ibislover (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Und ausserdem platzt uns allen vor Neid der Arsch! *


das weniger, aber wenn ich bastis statur noch richtig in erinnerung habe, könnte er sich durchaus ´nen bruch heben!  


gruß,
phil


----------



## ZeFlo (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Und ausserdem platzt uns allen vor Neid der Arsch! *



... nanana  

... ein tip fürs froidenfest und die jeschenke so klappts sicher 

ciao
flo


ach ja, hier die koko variante


----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2003)

Ihr belügt Euch doch alle nur selbst!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (4. November 2003)

Hey,

in Dänemark gibt es auch hübsche Frauen - aber warum müssen die fast alle blond sein??? So ein Pech aber auch!

http://www.danmarkbynight.dk/  

Gruß


----------



## Marcus (4. November 2003)

evil_rider: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?postid=909123#post909123

GBBC at it's best 







Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## lebaron (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Und ausserdem platzt uns allen vor Neid der Arsch! *



 BOTTOMLINE


----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *GBBC at it's best
> *



Hier wird ab Morgen ja sowas von die Schei§§e gerockt ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Hier wird ab Morgen ja sowas von die Schei§§e gerockt ... !  *



Das find ich jetzt nicht witzig


§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§


Gruß Koko


----------



## whoa (4. November 2003)

> _Original Gedanken vom GBBC 2003 _
> *Mensch Leute, ich will doch noch gar nicht heim! Phaty hatte doch grad noch 'ne Runde Sambuca bestellt, dass könnt Ihr doch nun wirklich nicht machen. Wollen wir nich wenigstens noch 'n Stündchen bleiben?*



das Bild hat doch mal S.T.Y.L.E.


----------



## whoa (4. November 2003)

aargh.. bild vergessen..


----------



## whoa (4. November 2003)

achso prost!


----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2003)

Gute Nacht Mädels ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (5. November 2003)

Posting-Offensive aus der flaschengrünen See:

Fully? Wenns so aussieht!

St.


----------



## Steinhummer (5. November 2003)

Und hopp!


----------



## Steinhummer (5. November 2003)




----------



## Steinhummer (5. November 2003)

Wat isset schön!


----------



## Steinhummer (5. November 2003)

...Resterampe:

XT-Nabe mit 40.000?, 50.000 km? Still goin' strong!

Ach ja, hat jemand nen Plan, was das für ein Teil sein könnte? Kleiner Tipp: Ich sach nur "MONNEM"!!!!

Steinhummer


----------



## azraelcars (5. November 2003)

brodie libido,einer der frühen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.ö.r.g (5. November 2003)

sowas schaut etwas, äh, unkonventioneller aus


----------



## azraelcars (5. November 2003)

ich kenne libido,ich hatte mal die gelegenheit probezufahren,so was schwammiges kam mir noch nicht unter,höchstens das magma carbon bike.das mit dem oberen bild war ein scherz,ist aber immer wieder lustig,wie schnell man "richtiggestellt"wird.


----------



## Steinhummer (5. November 2003)

Brodie - no way! 

Tja, warum diese Pocke Libido heißt, kann ich mir schon vorstellen: Hundestellung, und dann der Dämpfer von hinten... naja, ihr wisst schon.

Kleiner Nachtrag zum gelben Geschoss: Gewicht etwa 11 kg!

Steinhummer (listening to: Cracker - Golden Age)


----------



## Steinhummer (6. November 2003)

Werte Gemeinde,

bevor ich mich jetzt gleich in den verdienten Urlaub verabschiede  - meine Gedanken werden bei euch sein, wenn ich zwischen zwei Radtouren am Strand liege und Drinks schlürfe  -, noch schnell die Auflösung: Ist ein von Herrn Fleck aus Mannheim ("Flema") gelötetes Fully.

Hasta la vista, hombres!

Steinhummer


----------



## itz (6. November 2003)

Isch han die Flen und krisch die Fleck .. oder war's doch anders rum?! Egal ...

... auf jeden Fall Dir Ding mit Kruste halb Languste einen schönen Urlaub  

Cheers Chris


----------



## madbull (6. November 2003)

... I did it!!!  NO WAY BACK!!!






Funktioniert perfekt das Teil. Ich hab einfach den Öffner meines Mini-Leatherman als Vorlage immer wieder davorgehalten, als Schablone gewissermaßen. Und durch die breiteren Auflageflächen ist es nun sogar besser als das Original!

Und übrigens: Ich bein KEIN ENO-ist!!! Werde es wohl auch nie sein, das Ding hat ja mittlerweile schon fast jeder - laaaangweilig!  
Zwei Übersetzungen kann ich jetzt noch fahren! Hoffe nur, dass ich noch ein 38er Blatt und ein 19er Ritzel bekommen, wenn die auf sind...


----------



## Marcus (7. November 2003)

Hmmm, so ruhig hier?

Zeit fuer Fixies






Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## rotwilderer (7. November 2003)

Für alle geplagten Votec-, Crack'n'fail- und Rotwildbesitzer (*höhö* Selbstironie) gibts beim Obi jetzt das Ultimative Fix-A-Crack-Kit. Durch die schlichte Ausstattung (Flachstahl und 2 Rohrschellen) bestechend kostengünstig!


----------



## phatlizard (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> *Für alle [...] Rotwildbesitzer ! *



Wie die brechen auch??? Die Welt ist schlecht ...


----------



## rotwilderer (7. November 2003)

Angeblich schon, meins freut sich immer noch bester Gesundheit ;-)

Du siehst also, zu mir ist die Welt doch gar nicht so schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (8. November 2003)

> *Eine weitere Besonderheit ist, daß der Rahmen ohne jegliche "Lüftungslöcher" gebaut ist, d.h. es gibt keine Öffnungen ins Innere und damit abolute Korrosionssicherheit.*



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3635129584&category=32508



gruß,
phil


----------



## phattyred (8. November 2003)

...die typen von deer heute?

physiotherapeuten?


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

Wir kennen ja alle Yeti Bikes aber was für ein Bike fährt ein Yeti ....


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

Nach dem Artikel in der BIKE bleibt mir als Bekleidung wohl nur noch eine Wahl ...


----------



## Greasy Pete (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Nach dem Artikel in der BIKE bleibt mir als Bekleidung wohl nur noch eine Wahl ...
> *



Artikel in der Bike ??? Bekomme die Bike erst am nächsten Montag. Ich bitte um Berichterstattung !!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Greasy P.


----------



## zurkoe (8. November 2003)

gibt heutzutage bestimmt auch Yetis die mit Fullies fahren,
aber ein Yeti der wo was auf sich hält:
(da sieht ihn dann auch kein Reinhold M.)


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> 
> Artikel in der Bike ??? Bekomme die Bike erst am nächsten Montag. Ich bitte um Berichterstattung !!!!! *



Du solltest eine email haben Pete ... mein liebes Mitglied der Bike Kultur!


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

Und hier noch eins aus der Abteilung "Bei der Geburt getrennt!" ... weil ja heute mein Selbstgeiselungs-Tag ist ...

© Cannonbabe


----------



## joe yeti (8. November 2003)

ganz doll grosser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (8. November 2003)

... schauten mir doch grade 2 mädelz über die schulter ...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
o-ton "der linke ist aber niedlich" 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
grünebrüderzählennichtundwahreschönheitkommtvoninnen
flo


----------



## Marcus (8. November 2003)

(fixie!)






Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Marcus (8. November 2003)

Welcher Rahmen ist das?

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Greasy Pete (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Welcher Rahmen ist das?
> 
> Gruesse, Marcus *



Gruß Greasy,

der sich auch täuschen kann......


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> * (fixie!)
> *



Okay AMP-Gabel, Alu-Brodie, Schutzblech ... sieht aus, als hätte EL es aufgebaut!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *o-ton "der linke ist aber niedlich"
> *



Wie jetzt??? Ich verliere gegen Shrek??? Good Lord!

Grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (8. November 2003)

@ the mean green machine:

 wo kriegt man denn dieses geile trikot (sorry: wie geil ist das denn?),
 das will ich...

@ adminling

war auch mein erster gedanke, wg. ausfallenden: cokecan!


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *@ the mean green machine:
> 
> wo kriegt man denn dieses geile trikot, das will ich...
> *



Da!


----------



## Milo (8. November 2003)

was haltet ihr davon?
habe leider selber noch kein bild gemacht.
www.interlocracing.com/tempest_lg.jpg


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Milo _
> *was haltet ihr davon? *



auf den ersten Blick würd ich sagen ... hmmm Rahmen halt ... kann der was besonderes?


----------



## Altitude (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> auf den ersten Blick würd ich sagen ... hmmm Rahmen halt ... kann der was besonderes?
> ...



er ist rot?


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> er ist rot? *



Das hätte er ja auch gleich sagen können ...


----------



## Diebels (8. November 2003)

kultmarke in den usa.bei uns in deutschland schwer zu bekommen.sind schon seit anfang der 80er dabei und
in den usa sehr populär.


----------



## lebaron (8. November 2003)

na meine fresse, hier is ja heute was los, der fertigmacher verleiht den comedy award---- and the winner is:..........


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diebels _
> *kultmarke in den usa.bei uns in deutschland schwer zu bekommen.sind schon seit anfang der 80er dabei und
> in den usa sehr populär. *



Ja her Warsteiner das ist uns bekannt ... nur leider ist das ein neuer 08/15 Rahmen mit gediegener Langeweile auf dem Geröhr und wer sich in diesen thread mit sowas begibt der läuft auf dünnem Eis ... 

Aber das Posting von Dir hat jetzt echt mal Spass gemacht!  

phaty

"Sind denn schon wieder BIKE-Abonnenten unterwegs???" 
... mea maxima culpa!


----------



## Diebels (8. November 2003)

es ist zumindest ein stahlrahmen den man hier in deutschland nicht häufig zu gesicht bekommt und ein brodie singlespeed aus alu ist auch nicht so besonders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geilesstückDNA (8. November 2003)

*klickt auf gbbc.de und wundert sich*

Ok, ich warte einfach noch bis die mir versprochene Huldigungspage eingerichtet wird und begnüge mich bis dahin erst mal mit dem Forum  

Also dann Jungs, frohes Schaffen und man sieht sich spätestens in Dresden und dann klären wir auch das mit den 2x85 C Sonderpunkte  

Bye bye


----------



## Altitude (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diebels _
> *es ist zumindest ein stahlrahmen den man hier in deutschland nicht häufig zu gesicht bekommt und ein brodie singlespeed aus alu ist auch nicht so besonders.
> *



@Diebels
Kleiner Tipp

surf erst mal die über sechshundertschießmichtot Seiten des Fertigmachers durch bevor Du hier mitspielen willst...

@all
Soll ich mich in
Lafitte-Rotschild umbenennen oder wäre das ein Zeichen der schwäche mit meiner Sucht???


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diebels _
> *es ist zumindest ein stahlrahmen den man hier in deutschland nicht häufig zu gesicht bekommt *



Ja, denn die kann man in Europa nicht kaufen!



> _Original geschrieben von Diebels _
> *und ein brodie singlespeed aus alu ist auch nicht so besonders. *



Ein Singlespeed ist *immer* was besonderes!


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Soll ich mich in
> Lafitte-Rotschild umbenennen oder wäre das ein Zeichen der schwäche mit meiner Sucht??? *



aber nur wenn Du dann mit einem Baguett auf dem Gepäckträger die Rennen fährst ... !
Ausserdem ist das ja doch sehr hochpreisig ... !


----------



## Marcus (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ein Singlespeed ist immer was besonderes! *



...und ganz besonders, wenn es ein Fixie ist 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von geilesstückDNA _
> **klickt auf gbbc.de und wundert sich*
> 
> Ok, ich warte einfach noch bis die mir versprochene Huldigungspage eingerichtet wird und begnüge mich bis dahin erst mal mit dem Forum
> *



Das wollten wir ja aber Dein temporärer Beischlafparter hat uns verboten den Winkel zu benutzen den wir wollten ... ! Das wurde mir etwas zu stressig auf die Dauer!
Also huldige ich Dir jetzt eher privat zu Hause ...


----------



## Diebels (8. November 2003)

ihr seit viel zu streng in deutschland
wünsch euch noch viel spass


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *...und ganz besonders, wenn es ein Fixie ist
> *



Fixed is Fucked!!!


----------



## Altitude (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diebels _
> *ihr seit viel zu streng in deutschland
> *



Dafür habt Ihr Gerorge W. Busch...

...so hat jeder sein Quäntchen zu tragen...



> _Original geschrieben von Diebels _
> *
> wünsch euch noch viel spass
> *



Ich Dir auch...grüß mir Nappa Valley...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Fixed is Fucked!!! *



das bild sollte man in jedem fall verbeieten


----------



## Marcus (8. November 2003)

Hey, den kenn' ich! 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Diebels (8. November 2003)

noch bin ich in leverkusen,morgen geht es zurück in die usa


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Nappa Valley... *



Ich hoffe mal Du kannst besser Französisch als English sonst verhauen sie dich noch in Na*p*a Völlie!


----------



## Altitude (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ich hoffe mal Du kannst besser Französisch als English sonst verhauen sie dich noch in Napa Völlie! *




Ich fang jetzt lieber nicht an, über die Tippfehler von euer Lordschaft zu rezensieren...


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Ich fang jetzt lieber nicht an, über die Tippfehler von euer Lordschaft zu rezensieren... *



Touching the untouchable??? My arse ... ! 
Lordschaft? Wurde ich Degradiert??? Dekandiert ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diebels (8. November 2003)

werde ich machen
auch schöne grüße


so,jetzt werde ich MILO wieder an den rechner lassen


----------



## capricoern (8. November 2003)

hey phaty, das shirt hattest du ja '95 schon in deinem shop in nk an, da hat's dir noch gepasst 
aber mein bike, siehe bild, hat's doch verdient, ich habe auch extra nachgemessen aus einiger entfernung 26"! und der sattel ist der nicht hervorragend restauriert, der einzigste fleck der weiss war auf der kuh!


----------



## Marcus (8. November 2003)

So, kurz vor dem losrennen noch was:

Das Brodie ist in der Tat sehr, aehem, naja, gewoehnungsbeduerftig. 

Der Rennradrahmen ist in der Tat ein Cannondale (spaete 80er Jahre). Gut erkannt! 

So, ich bin raus fuer heute, macht's gut!

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## lebaron (8. November 2003)

also wer gedacht hätte dass das www so klein ist.....


http://www.dk-community.de/tour/showthread.php?s=&postid=127319#post127319


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von capricoern _
> *hey phaty, das shirt hattest du ja '95 schon in deinem shop in nk an, da hat's dir noch gepasst  *



Ööööhm welches?


----------



## capricoern (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ööööhm welches? *



na das YETI T-Shirt von 1993 im Greatful Dead Stil


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von capricoern _
> *
> 
> na das YETI T-Shirt von 1993 im Greatful Dead Stil *



Nein! Das hab ich nie getragen ... ich hatte ein Hawaii-Hemd in dem Stil und jetzt gehört das Shirt ja sowieso Whoa! Seit ca. ein und einem halben Jahr ... der thread läuft jetzt auch schon ganz schön lang!
Ich hatte immer ein weisses YETI Shirt mit dem Yeti-Mann in Team-Farben an und ein Salsa und noch so zwei drei von Yeti - aber die Kiffer-Kutte nicht!

peace

phaty


----------



## capricoern (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Nein! Das hab ich nie getragen ... ich hatte ein Hawaii-Hemd in dem Stil und jetzt gehört das Shirt ja sowieso Whoa! Seit ca. ein und einem halben Jahr ... der thread läuft jetzt auch schon ganz schön lang!
> ...



ha! hab' dein gedächtnis unterschätzt, in deinem alter: HUT AB!
what's the meaning of: "Ka Mate! Ka Mate! Ka Ora! Ka Ora! Tenei te ta ngata puhuru huru Nana nei i tiki mai Whakawhiti te ra A upane ka upane! A upane kaupane whiti te ra! Hi!!" ?

konkret krasser spruch?

peace ganja man!


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von capricoern _
> *"Ka Mate! Ka Mate! Ka Ora! Ka Ora! Tenei te ta ngata puhuru huru Nana nei i tiki mai Whakawhiti te ra A upane ka upane! A upane kaupane whiti te ra! Hi!!"  *



It is death! It is death!
It is life! It is life!
This is the hairy man
Who caused the sun to shine
Keep abreast! Keep abreast
The rank! Hold fast!
Into the sun that shines!




 

... clickst Du Bild hörst Du "Haka"!

phaty
redet heute mehr über Rugby als über bikes ...


----------



## DocSnyder (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> ...und ganz besonders, wenn es ein Fixie ist
> *


Also ich wurde früher mit Pampers gewickelt...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (8. November 2003)

hammer nur hammer!

grosser da machen wir mit!

joe


----------



## DerAlex (9. November 2003)

Colorful sagen die Amis wohl dazu. Die Kettenblattschrauben und Schnellspanner sind übrigens purple.


----------



## olli (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von capricoern _
> *hey phaty, das shirt hattest du ja '95 schon in deinem shop in nk an, da hat's dir noch gepasst
> aber mein bike, siehe bild, hat's doch verdient, ich habe auch extra nachgemessen aus einiger entfernung 26"! und der sattel ist der nicht hervorragend restauriert, der einzigste fleck der weiss war auf der kuh! *



Vorne sollte noch ein weisser Porcupine drauf...


----------



## phatlizard (9. November 2003)

ZweiHeiHei!


----------



## joe yeti (9. November 2003)

machen kleine heiheias


lololololol mehr fäällt mir gerade nich ein !

darum guts nächtle


----------



## capricoern (10. November 2003)

Ringa pakia
Uma tiraha
Turi whatia
Hope whai ake
Waewae takahia kia kino


----------



## kingmoe (10. November 2003)

Wer hüpft so spät durch Berg und Tal...
was man nicht noch alles in alten MTB-Büchern findet...


----------



## rob (10. November 2003)

ich hoffe ihr wisst was zu tun ist, falls ihr noch nicht gevotet habt!!







auf ein ordentliches besäufnis in nbg, rob


----------



## itz (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kingmoe _
> *Wer hüpft so spät durch Berg und Tal...
> was man nicht noch alles in alten MTB-Büchern findet... *



... welch grauen allein die Vorstellung dat hübsche Kind könnte sich ihre makellose Haut mit Schotter-Flechte überziehen ... ich weiss schon warum ich bei so was Protektoren an hab --> Makellose Haut eben   

@Rob: Ja Hallo?! Für was sollte man denn da ( ... mal ganz abgesehen von persönlichen Vorlieben und überhaupt!) sonst stimmen 
Für irgendwelche mit Mikrosooft Paint hingerotzten technisch nicht realisierbaren Ausdünstungen oder etwa die Diskussion über die technischen Ausdünstungen asiatischer Inschenöhre die anscheinend noch nie mit einem Mtb hingefallen sind?!

Cheers Chris, der sein Kreuz ähh Punkt gemacht hat .. und zwar an der richtigen Stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (10. November 2003)

Na ja, wenn hier schon so plumpe Eigenwerbung gemacht wird

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t86224.html

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (10. November 2003)

Koko und Rob wie zwei schleimende CDU-Ortsbürgermeister-Kandidaten am Samstag Morgen in der Fussgängerzone ... !
Und ich tret gegen einen Österreicher und einen Bremsenfachmann an ... nur Werbung mach ich keine!

Koko was kann man denn an Dir überhaupt noch verbessern???
Du bist doch schon perfekt!

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> * ... nur Werbung mach ich keine!  *



... genau 



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> Koko was kann man denn an Dir überhaupt noch verbessern???
> Du bist doch schon perfekt!...
> [/B]



... wie wärs mit umbenennen 

kokol fakesül, händelär von teppische fir gäbät   

pah!werbung
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (10. November 2003)

Ey Alda!Hast du Probleme mit Fakesül?


----------



## rob (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Koko und Rob wie zwei schleimende CDU-Ortsbürgermeister-Kandidaten am Samstag Morgen in der Fussgängerzone ... !
> *


jetz is nurnoch die frage wie anderen rollen besetzt werden:

-der penner an der ecke
-der wurstverkäufer
-der gaukler
-der agitator
-der arbeitslose der zu unserem stand gerannt kommt und fragt wo man hier gegen ausländer unterschreiben kann
-die dicke frau mit dem köter

ach und wo sie liegt. peine, hannover, unna, chemnitz?


fingernägel lackieren nicht vergessen!!


----------



## phatlizard (10. November 2003)

Wobei Koko doch eher wie der JU Vorsitzende von Köln-Kalk aussieht und Rob naja da würd ich mal sagen Kassenwart bei der PDS Prenzelberg ... also man kann es drehen wie man will, aber wie ein CDU Ortsbürgermeister seh nur ich aus ... !

Oder vielleicht doch Husten und Menis ... ???
Aber bei den anderen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> * JU Vorsitzende von Köln-Kalk  *



Also das passt ja so gut zusammen wie du und rhythmische Sportgymnastik...

...oder wie Döner mit Sauerkraut.

Gruß Koko


----------



## nicolai (10. November 2003)




----------



## ZeFlo (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ey Alda!Hast du Probleme mit Fakesül?
> *



.. ey alda, krasse karre war opel oda 

unnichvagessimmanachmekka
flo


----------



## phatlizard (10. November 2003)




----------



## Marcus (10. November 2003)

Was hat es mit den Naben auf sich?

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## whoa (10. November 2003)

mensch rik du weeßt ooch janüscht.. 

bei dem nonsense handelt's sich um spinergy spox lr

sowas macht sich übrigens gut an cd's 



kohlefaserverbessertdieflugeigenschaften
whoa


----------



## joe yeti (10. November 2003)

guts nächtle!!

 


ps: war gerade in kill bill, nur krass, blut blut blut


----------



## rob (11. November 2003)

mhhhh, schickes rennrad. da könnt ich schwach werden...




> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *... also man kann es drehen wie man will, aber wie ein CDU Ortsbürgermeister seh nur ich aus ... !*



also bei dir wär es doch eher die appd!


----------



## sporty (11. November 2003)

sorry


----------



## cibi (11. November 2003)

Good morning Fertigmacher !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *mhhhh, schickes rennrad. da könnt ich schwach werden...*



Hmmmm, haette ich mir denken koennen. Nur du stehst auf so haessliche Saettel...

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## realbiker (11. November 2003)

Wollen die Deutschen Männer die Frauen nicht mehr ???  

Ich sag nur EBAY und http://www.sixpack.cc


----------



## joe yeti (11. November 2003)

eine dumm blöd aktion!

die ganze kohle für ne kiste bier!  und nicht mal tel.-nummern haben die her gegeben!

nenenenennenenennenen, das bringt nix außer kohle wech!

   joe


----------



## eL (11. November 2003)

au man is mir schlecht  :kotz: ich habe gehofft das dies thema am fertigmacher vorbei geht aber anscheinend gibt es auf dieser welt keine hoffnung mehr.
Die 6 tussen haben es auf jedenfall geschafft aufmerksamkeit zu erregen und wie ich sehe war der prollsender welcher nur noch bohlenschen mist bringt auch schon bei denen. Jedenfalls brauchten die sich nicht mit nem (vollkommen überteuerten) alten fahrad vor nem lüftungsgitter fotografieren lassen um in die öffentlichkeit zu gelangen  ich dachte ihr classiker hättet ehre im leib aber der erstbeste paparazzi war euch ja gerade recht   
so nunmal wieder fahräder.... Ich finde der Besitzer sollte nen preis für Artgerechte haltung bekommen


----------



## eL (11. November 2003)

Sehr elegantes Bauxit... würd ich mich glatt draufsetzen. Is mir im isergebirge begegnet und erst dacht ich das   vom vortag wäre schlecht gewesen  


schaut euch mal das geniale sitzrohr an  


und wer hats gebaut?? die tschechen


----------



## joe yeti (11. November 2003)

is mir ja der six back noch lieber als diese klein!
wer einem klein sowas antut und sei das teil noch so jung gehört eingespeert, icht unter 5 jahren alkatras!


   

joe


----------



## rob (11. November 2003)

zum attitude: 
 5 griffe ins klo an nur einem ganz netten rahmen - respekt!



tztztz, rob


----------



## azraelcars (11. November 2003)

mal sehen,ob ich es treffe

sattelstütze
gabel
kurbeln
grip shift
sattel
oder?


----------



## whoa (11. November 2003)

jaja ich weiß doppelposting, aber nach den vergewaltigungen für's auge die EL hier abgeliefert hat, muss ich einfach nochmal die hammerlackierung des wochenendes hier posten







ich will wieder dsl haben.. :


wärschonmitlitezufrieden
whoa


p.s. sach lieber nüscht flo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Nach dem Artikel in der BIKE bleibt mir als Bekleidung wohl nur noch eine Wahl ...
> 
> [ING]https://www.stonebrew.com/Merchant2/graphics/jersey.jpg[/ING] *


ich hab's gelesen! ich hab's gelesen! 

oh wie geil, da geht's sicher bald wieder richtig rund hier!


----------



## itz (12. November 2003)

Ja so sind sie die Italiener .... nix da Garagentor, Gardiene oder gar Grünpflanze ....  gefunden auf http://www.singlespeed-italy.com

Cheers Chris


----------



## phatlizard (12. November 2003)

Wobei das definitiv ein Amerikanisches Wohnzimmer ist ... !


----------



## itz (12. November 2003)

Ja sag ich doch die Italiener, die haben Geschmack die klauen keine Fotos von Garagentoren, Gardienen oder gar Grünpflanzen  
Wo mag die naggische Frau denn dann nun herkommen (im übrigen der zweite nackte Hintern auf der Seite .. also hab ich schon mal nicht mit angefangen  )

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (12. November 2003)

Die Tiffosi haben eben *wirklich* STYLE!

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *... wärschonmitlitezufrieden
> whoa
> 
> ...



... nie würde ich  





flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (13. November 2003)

... lesestoff aus dem home of the evil, auch als bushland bekannt.
das von mir sehr geschätze schmutzlappen heft. zuerst ein test vom chamäleon bike auch als surly karate monkey bekannt, mithin der einzigste 29er den ich ernst nehme  (imho sind nämlich alle anderen panzer und keine mtb's mehr - ja schlagt mich gebt mir tiernamen) 








lese also so vor mich hin und freue mich, bin fertig mit den 2 seiten blättere um und dannnnnnnnnnnnnnn


trifft mich doch der schlag :kotz:


*2  S E I T E N  über die dose 1 F G* die welt ist schlecht, selbst dr ist von den republikanern unterwandert. maurice wird wohl bald seinen posten an arny den schreibschwachen aus oostria abgeben müssen.

nichtsistmehrwiefrüher
flo


----------



## phatlizard (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *(imho sind nämlich alle anderen panzer und keine mtb's mehr - ja schlagt mich gebt mir tiernamen)  *



Du hast aber schon mal ein Surly in der Hand gehabt oder??? Das ist tonnenschwer, ekelgrün und taiwanhässlich ... ! Für einen wahren Bonty-Freund eine seltsame Wahl!Aber Du bist ja auch Tier!
Wobei es allerdings das einzige ernstzunehmende 29iger "von der Stange ist" Fisher ist nur noch Müll und Nishiki war noch nie was anderes! Also Geometrie-mässig jetzt!

Und was ist jetzt mit Arnie los...

The New California Governor has just announced an agreement  whereby English will be the official language of the state, rather than Spanish or German which were the other possibilities. As part of the negotiations, The Governator's new administration conceded that English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a 5-year  phase-in plan that would become known as "Austro-English" (or, if nobody will  be offended,"Austrionics").. In the first year, "s" will replace the soft  "c".

Sertainly, this will make the sivil servants jump with joy. The  hard "c"will be dropped in favor of the "k". This should klear up konfusion, and keyboards kan have one less letter. There should be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year when the troublesome "ph" will be replaced with  the "f". This will make words like fotograf 20% shorter.

In the 3rd  year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reach the stage  where more komplikated changes are possible. Governments will enkourage the  removal of double letters which have always ben a deterent to akurate speling.  Also, al wil agre that the horibl mes of
the silent "e" in the languag is  disgrasful and it should go away.

By the 4th yer peopl wil be reseptiv  to steps such as replasing "th" with "z" and "w" with "v".

During ze  fifz yer, ze unesesary "o" kan be dropd from vords kontaining "ou" and after  ziz fifz yer, ve vil hav a reil sensibl riten styl. Zer vil be no mor trubl or  difikultis and evrivun vil find it ezi tu understand ech oza. Ze drem of a  united urop vil finali kum tru.


----------



## phatlizard (13. November 2003)

Sieht irgendwie geiler aus als 300.000 ...


----------



## phatlizard (13. November 2003)

Sobald was brauchbares dabei ist gibt es was um die Ohren ...!
Bisher hab ich nur nackte Kerle auf den Bildern!


----------



## m(A)ui (13. November 2003)

wat is dat denn???
schalthebel, aber keine vorderbremse....



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phatlizard (13. November 2003)

naja Bremsen.... sind doch überbewertet!


----------



## Kokopelli (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *naja Bremsen.... sind doch überbewertet! *



Neeeeeeeeeee, Gaanz Großes Tennis!

Was soll dat denn???

bilder von der SSWC...und du zeigst uns hier so nen amputierten  Schaltungsbastard?

Dann lieber nackte Kerle...und wer mich kennt weiss, dass es viel braucht bis ich sowas sage!

Gruß Koko*die spinnen die Aussies!*


----------



## joe yeti (13. November 2003)




----------



## realbiker (14. November 2003)

@ Phaty

Wieso ist den die Geometrie vom Fisher sch... ???

Ich finde das ist einer der besten Geometrien auf dieser schönen Erde - und außerdem nicht so eine Standart Taiwangeometrie mit der man nicht wirklich ins Gelände kann! 

Welches 29"er würdest du denn dann nehmen ???


----------



## andy1 (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *  *



iss des ein weib oder nen Typ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> iss des ein weib oder nen Typ ? *



.. wie auch immer, auf jeden Fall kein schönes Exemplar seiner Gattung  


Cheers Chris


----------



## phatlizard (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von realbiker _
> *@ Phaty
> 
> Wieso ist den die Geometrie vom Fisher sch... ???
> ...



Das ist eine Trekkingrad-Geometrie - das hat Herr Fischer auch selbst zugegeben, weil es wohl anscheinend eher die ältere Kundschaft ansprechen soll ... ! Was für'n Quatsch, wenn er gleichzeitig dafür gesorgt hat, daß die UCI 29er legalisiert hat!

Richtig gute 29er die bezahlbar sind, gibt es eigentlich nur von Kelly und Curtlo die sind noch unter 1.000 US$ für den Rahmen. Und natürlich ist das Surly wirklich gut, nur nicht mein Geschmack! 

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (14. November 2003)

Cadel Evans ist bei der Singlespeed WM in Australien mitgefahren! Und hat nicht gewonnen ...


----------



## ibislover (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *phaty *


"rennanzug" gefällig!?  








gruß  ,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> "rennanzug" gefällig!?  *



Nein Danke, ich hab mich ja schon für ein anderes Modell entschieden!


----------



## ibislover (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Nein Danke, ich hab mich ja schon für ein anderes Modell entschieden!*


dann hol´ dir aber keine blasenentzündung!  


gruß,
phil


----------



## DocSnyder (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das ist eine Trekkingrad-Geometrie - das hat Herr Fischer auch selbst zugegeben, weil es wohl anscheinend eher die ältere Kundschaft ansprechen soll ... ! Was für'n Quatsch, wenn er gleichzeitig dafür gesorgt hat, daß die UCI 29er legalisiert hat!
> *


Ich weiss gar nicht was Du hast, Frischknecht gehört doch schon zur älteren Kundschaft.


----------



## phatlizard (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> Ich weiss gar nicht was Du hast, Frischknecht gehört doch schon zur älteren Kundschaft.  *



Ist denn schon wieder Welt-Kalauer-Tag?


----------



## odelay (14. November 2003)

Fudder für die Meute:
langes Rad von beliebtem Fahrradbauer in populärer Lackierung:




stupid white man !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Fudder für die Meute:
> langes Rad von beliebtem Fahrradbauer in populärer Lackierung:
> stupid white man ! *



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Horst Link (14. November 2003)

Wüüüüüüüürg. Sach mal Odelay: Darfst du das? Ist das korrekt? 

Das Rad kann man nicht fertich machen. Das ist schon fertig. 

Wo liegt eigentlich die Verbindung von Storck und den Stars and Stripes?


----------



## phatlizard (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *Wo liegt eigentlich die Verbindung von Storck und den Stars and Stripes? *



Er wäre so gerne in Marin County geboren worden ...!


----------



## Horst Link (14. November 2003)

Das hätte zumindest den Vorteil gehabt dass er dann keine überflüssigen Räder und Komponenten 'entwickelt' hätte. Oder falls doch - er jetzt im Rollstuhl fahren würde


----------



## Horst Link (14. November 2003)

Achso: So muss ein Rad aussehen:


----------



## Horst Link (14. November 2003)

Nicht so viel Bier schütten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (15. November 2003)

Gute Nacht noch ein Hupferl 

bis dann Jan


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Gute Nacht noch ein Hupferl
> *



Na ist denn schon wieder Weihnachten???

Wer übernimmt denn dieses Jahr den bunny-advents-kalender? Onespeed-Andy ist ja leider total verschwunden ...!
Jan das wäre doch der Job für Dich! Jeden Abend eine neue Maus ...


----------



## The Rodenz (15. November 2003)

Werde es gerne versuchen, aber meine vorlieben werden dannja auch mal berücksichtigt   

werde schon mal langsam sammeln 

bis dann Jan


----------



## ibislover (15. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> *Nicht so viel Bier schütten *


*"The Scorcher was a limited edition retro fixed gear by Ibis Cycles."*
*"This great design was made into a poster and a tee shirt."*

gruß,
phil


----------



## phattyred (15. November 2003)

ibislover: ...we name it, he posts it (  )


----------



## joe yeti (15. November 2003)

ganz doll zuerst an jan zu denken, aber mir solls recht sein!

   

















joe


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ganz doll zuerst an jan zu denken, aber mir solls recht sein!
> 
> 
> *



Na Du hast ja nun offensichtlich überhaupt keine Ahnung von Frauen!


----------



## ibislover (15. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *ibislover: ...we name it, he posts it (  ) *


man tut waas man kann. 


mitherzblutodergarnicht,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2003)




----------



## joe yeti (15. November 2003)

ich sage da nur ute!!

mehr sage ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *ich sage da nur ute!!
> 
> mehr sage ich nicht!   *



Oh Du meinst Deine imaginäre Beischlafpartnerin?


----------



## kingmoe (15. November 2003)

Aha, sowas gab es also auch mal. Radeln ohne Kurbeln, nur mit Hintern-rauf-und-Hintern-runter...
Bei ebay gefunden...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2765736995&category=33503


----------



## ibislover (15. November 2003)




----------



## Kokopelli (15. November 2003)

Tststststs  Phil, hast du es jetzt schon nötig im SS-Forum zu räubern

Für'n SS isses doch ganz niedlich 


Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (15. November 2003)

verschandelt wird nicht unter 5 jahren alcatras bestraft!!


gebt die tele nummer raus!

    


joe


----------



## joe yeti (15. November 2003)




----------



## ZeFlo (15. November 2003)

... alti, belze und die anderen

das ist doch sicher kein frange oder? 

ich würde den glauben an das gute verlieren 

grüssle
flo


----------



## phattyred (15. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Für'n SS isses doch ganz niedlich
> *



...wenn man überlegt von wem *das* kommt.  

matthes


----------



## whoa (15. November 2003)

leert euer bier! sonnenbrillen auf! am stuhl festhalten!
jetzt kommt..



















..kölle @ night!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (15. November 2003)

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Whoa!!!!!!!LASS DET!!!!! 


Oh mann o mann!!!!!


Gruß Koko


----------



## whoa (15. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Whoa!!!!!!!LASS DET!!!!!
> 
> ...



wie? der herr wünscht mehr?


----------



## Kokopelli (15. November 2003)

Die Welt ist so schlecht geworden

@joe: Die Nummer könnteste GERNE haben.


Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (15. November 2003)

armer kleiner kokobär!!


----------



## Kokopelli (15. November 2003)

Bissu schwul oda waas?

So darf mich nicht mal ein Mädel nennen.

Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (16. November 2003)

man beachte die artikelüberschriften:

MTB Reifen ANJA racing PORK 26" !! NEU !! 

und nochmal in schwarz:
MTB Reifen ANJA racing PORK 26" !! NEU !! 


  

gruß,
phil


----------



## phattyred (16. November 2003)

tja wer wünscht sich nicht ne frau mit  



> sehr coolem Profil, besonders jetzt für´n Winter



obwohl das mit dem "noch nie gefahren"
das stell ich in diesem zusammenhang echt in frage!



matthes


----------



## armin-m (16. November 2003)

@ Ibislover: Aufgrund der Artikelüberschriften sind sie warscheinlich auch zum Spottpreis weggegangen...


----------



## rob (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *..kölle @ night!  *



würd mich auch interessieren WAS den koko da geritten hat 


@whoa: danke für die diskretion.



rob

attaaaack


----------



## ibislover (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von armin-m _
> *@ Ibislover: Aufgrund der Artikelüberschriften sind sie warscheinlich auch zum Spottpreis weggegangen... *


jip, das wird wohl so sein.
ich hätte auch noch ein paar ANJA (  ) parts, oh man!!


gruß,
phil


----------



## whoa (16. November 2003)

@ rob
ich sag's ja finger weg von den drogen wenn man's nich verträgt.. 


diskretionisehrensache..
whoa


----------



## rob (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *wenn man's nich verträgt.. *


ich könnt mich nicht errinnern an DEM abend gekotzt zu haben  

 rob


weiter machen fertig machen


----------



## whoa (16. November 2003)

@ ropp
det war doch eher auf koko bezogen.. aufgrund seiner gestörten wahrnehmung an manchen abenden.. 

wahrscheinlich wird der alkoholgehalt von koelsch meinerseits unterschätzt.. 


fingerwegvondemteufelszeug!
whoa


----------



## ZeFlo (16. November 2003)

... drogen gibts halluzinazionen 










schauderhaft
flo


----------



## helgeg (16. November 2003)

ich habe da noch was im Keller gefunden, gekauft so anno 82/83.

Schlauch-Reparatur VULKO BLITZ
VEB PLASTANZA LEIPZIG
WERK III Bad Düben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2003)

Fitbunny!


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2003)




----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2003)

das is ein süsses babe für die seite 700!

  


joe


----------



## zocker (16. November 2003)




----------



## Marcus (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Fitbunny! *



Mit Verlaub, aber wenn sie mit der Handhaltung am Lenker auch faehrt, steigt sie nach max. fuenf Kilometern vom Bock und laesst sich mit offener Sehnenscheidenentzuendung zum Rodenz in die Notaufnahme bringen. Was der dann mit ihr machen duerfte, ist uns wohl allen klar... 

Gruesse, Marcus

Uebrigens, *onespeed* hat heute Geburtstag! Alles Gute mal, auch wenn er so ziemlich von der Bildflaeche verschwunden ist.


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2003)

gesundpfelgen!

ganz einfach, alles durchchecken!

rod sagt dann zieh dich aus kleine m....


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *das is ein süsses babe für die seite 700!
> *



Ich bin erst auf Seite 438! Und wenn Du jetzt nach der Telefon-Nummer gefragt hättest, wäre das Dein letztes Posting gewesen - garantiert!

Ja onespeed hat Geburtstag und itz, chainsaw and his royal phatness waren vor Ort ... skandalöse Zustände. Jetzt wo der Briefträger eine Freundin aus Köln hat lief da nur noch Mucke, wie wir sie vom Rheinland GBBC kennen!

"Dat is prima ... niiiiiiemals Colonoia!"

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2003)

habe ich schon lange man!

warum letztes posting? das geht ja wohl gar nicht!!  

joe


----------



## phatlizard (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *das geht ja wohl gar nicht!!
> *



Oh Gott er hat einen neuen Running-Gag ... ! Das Ende ist nahe ...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (16. November 2003)

...ich kann den Fertigmacher ja mal fuer 7 Tage  zu machen... 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2003)

was nu dein ende is nah?

das geht ja wohl gar nicht!   das ich nicht mehr nach tele nummern fragen darf!!


----------



## Kokopelli (16. November 2003)

Ach du meine Schei.sse!

Der Wahnsinn hat Methode...und Orthographieprobleme.

Vivaaa Colonia!

Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (16. November 2003)

genau alles wendet sich in kölle zu guten!

kevin und hinkel spielen demnächst für den 1FC


----------



## ZeFlo (17. November 2003)

... ihr pisa geschädigten napppasen 

ein wirklich hübsches und so wahres zitat aus dem crosser forum:



> _Original geschrieben von amazombi _
> *iss stabil genug zum crossen. ob's nen 5m drop überlebt hat mich noch nie so recht interessiert. ....
> 
> .... point-to-kill fahrstil (freeride bezeichnung für suboptimale linienwahl (mit 180mm federweg über den bierkasten drüber statt nebendran vorbei)) ist eh' neumodischer quatsch und kommt beim crossen nur als dass was es eigentlich ist, nämlich als unfall, vor....
> ...




flo


----------



## itz (17. November 2003)

Wie schaut's denn mal wieder mit "Helden der vergangenen Tage" posten?! 

Jimmy D.

Cheers Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (17. November 2003)




----------



## itz (17. November 2003)

Und wenn wir schon bei SK sind ... die neue Anleitung zum richtigen messen Radschpochtrelevanter Körperteile!

http://www.soulcraftbikes.com/id67.htm

Es kommt auch sehr gut rüber dass nur Männer Männer vermessen können ... die wissen nämlich wie hoch man das Brett ziehen kann ohne dass es weh tut  






Cheers Chris


----------



## itz (17. November 2003)

Groundseeker ... ne wat bist du schön  
... würde auch gut zu meinem rosa: I **** myself Shirt passen


----------



## phatlizard (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> * I **** myself Shirt passen
> *



.. and it was beautiful ...!


----------



## itz (17. November 2003)

@Phaty:

Du hast doch gute Kontakte nach Petaluma, frag doch mal was mit den ganzen Frauen passiert ist und die jetzt nur noch ihr Haus-Schweine auf den Bildern haben?!


----------



## ZeFlo (17. November 2003)

... gibts noch die helden von soulcraft oder if.

wenn man sich dagegen anschaut was paul sadoff aka rocklobster so verbricht  






boah ist mir schlecht :kotz:
flo


----------



## Jeroen (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... gibts noch die helden von soulcraft oder if.
> 
> wenn man sich dagegen anschaut was paul sadoff aka rocklobster so verbricht
> ...




Hmm, sieht aus Paul hat gute kontakten mit die Taiwanner oder Chinezen...


----------



## Cycleshark (17. November 2003)

...massive styliie bujakaa...


----------



## Cycleshark (17. November 2003)

...white man can't jump....


----------



## Cycleshark (17. November 2003)

---5668 melrose place.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (17. November 2003)

Big up yourself!
Dass es in Zürich auch einen Melrose Place gibt wusste ich jetzt gar nicht ... 

Cheers Chris


----------



## The Rodenz (17. November 2003)

Also inn meiner Notaufnahme geht alles seinen geregelten Gang, ganz wichtig wie im vorher beschriebenen Fall immer zuerst und zügig ein EKG  ( Erster Kurzer Geschlechtskontakt ), und dann muss man schauen wie der Kreislauf reagiert, kommt dann die Circulation in Gang ist alles gut ansonsten unbedingt weitermachen.
 Koko hat recht : et heeß  Vivaa  Colonia  
Herzliche Glückwünsch auch von mir an Onespeed und das kölsche Liedgut hat was und beschert einem überall auf der welt Sonnenschein.

Bis dann Jan   

In der Notaufnahme heute abend die diensthabende Ambulanzschwester


----------



## phatlizard (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *
> In der Notaufnahme heute abend die diensthabende Ambulanzschwester *



Also entschuldige mal!!!!!!!

Erstens sieht die ja wohl total bekloppt aus (liegt an dem Schiffchen auf der Mähne) und zum zweiten halte Dich mal ein bisschen zurück! Deine Zeit wird kommen am Montag nach Nürnberg ... ! Lass die Meute vorher hungern! Denn Du bist der Master of Ceremony ... !


----------



## The Rodenz (17. November 2003)

Ja leider hast du recht die sieht wirklich bekloppt aus, Deine wirkt deutlich schärfer, aber es geht ja um die Arbeit und den armen kranken Patienten, deswegen hege ich diese Art von Gedanken grundsätzlich nie nauf der Arbeit  , man hat ja eine ethisch moralische Verpflichtung 

bis dann Jan


----------



## phatlizard (17. November 2003)

Und was hält Matt Chester von 26Zoll-Bikes, Riserbars und Freiläufen ...

FUCK OFF!


----------



## phatlizard (17. November 2003)

Bitte nach Rechts scrollen ...


----------



## phatlizard (17. November 2003)

Gute Nacht ...


----------



## Marcus (17. November 2003)

Was hat die Schnegge mit Bikes zu tun? Nichts! Gut so.

Old School!






Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Cycleshark (18. November 2003)

...die spinnen die amis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycleshark (18. November 2003)

....die spinnen die amis...teil 2....to be endless continued.....


----------



## Deleted 5247 (18. November 2003)

Auch ´ne Möglichkeit, sich möglichst unauffällig auf gesperrten Trails zu bewegen...   

Gruß


----------



## phatlizard (18. November 2003)

... aber was die Schweizer so in England machen ist auch nicht ohne ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (18. November 2003)

Owei!

Eure Hoheit im besten Thread des Jahres!!!

I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy!!!



Gruß Koko


----------



## xc-mtb (18. November 2003)

...Streifzüge durch Google!

Kennt jemand die Firma, das Rad soll um die 6kg wiegen.

Das Auto im Hintergrund ...Zucker...!

CUIP

Matze


----------



## meinereiner (18. November 2003)

...potts mit mavic, willits....
...SHOCK A BILLY w/ PROSHOCK...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (18. November 2003)

und in der mitte stehen ja "nur" ein altes fat (schätze so ´83-´86) und ein 10th anni - das ist mal ne reihe


----------



## itz (18. November 2003)

wow![wau]  ... und wenn Du jetzt noch jedes Rädchen einzeln posten würdest ja dann, dann  ...

Cheers Chris, das war jetzt das 3. oder vielleicht 4. Foto eines ShockABillys was ich je gesehen hab


----------



## phatlizard (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Owei!
> 
> Eure Hoheit im besten Thread des Jahres!!!
> ...



Wo Du Dich doch so verbessert hast ...!

Als ich finde das kleine Loge da über meinem Kopp schon ein bisschen grenzwertig ... ! Aber was wir schon alle wussten - itz ist der Singlespeeder des Jahres, oder doch ein Kantenklatscher-Kuckucksei???


----------



## Jeroen (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von xc-mtb _
> *...Streifzüge durch Google!
> 
> Kennt jemand die Firma, das Rad soll um die 6kg wiegen.
> ...




http://www.parleecycles.com/


----------



## itz (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *...oder doch ein Kantenklatscher-Kuckucksei??? *



tststs ... nur weil ich das ShockABilly für's beste Fat von allen halte  ... okay doch ein Kantenklatscher Kuckucksei.

Chris, schwups und weg ...


----------



## lebaron (18. November 2003)

vorweg mal glückwunsch an phayt und den itzelman - habt's euch verdient

@den der das geile bild vom potts gepostet hat

gibt es davon auch ne highquali version?


----------



## phattyred (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Als ich finde das kleine Loge da über meinem Kopp schon ein bisschen grenzwertig ... ! *



stimmt, ein *Heiligenschein*  wär besser gewesen!


trotzdem  
matthes


----------



## phattyred (18. November 2003)

ja das alter!


----------



## phatlizard (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *stimmt, ein Heiligenschein wär besser gewesen!
> *



Ab nächste Woche wieder mit Weihnachtsmann-Mütze!


----------



## ibislover (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *...das war jetzt das 3. oder vielleicht 4. Foto eines ShockABillys was ich je gesehen hab  *


echt jetzt?
scheint ja auch ziemlich schmerzhaft zu sein, so ein dingen zu fahren!    

se bike:








und se gesichtsausdruck beim probesitzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litespeed (18. November 2003)

Muss da denn so 'ne Gawwel dran ?

Und an alle Orthopädie-Kretins : die kleinen Metallplättchen an den Schuhen, die wo da immer so klick machen beim drauftreten, kann man mit einem handelsüblichen 5er Inbus und ein klein wenig Sachverstand so einstellen, dass nicht nach 100 km das Eloxal von der teueren XTR weggeputzt ist !

Tss, tss, tss

Baschdel


----------



## Litespeed (18. November 2003)

Ja, ich geb's zu, es ist ein 4er ! 

Baschdel


----------



## odelay (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *Und an alle Orthopädie-Kretins : die kleinen Metallplättchen an den Schuhen, die wo da immer so klick machen beim drauftreten, kann man mit einem handelsüblichen 5er Inbus und ein klein wenig Sachverstand so einstellen, dass nicht nach 100 km das Eloxal von der teueren XTR weggeputzt ist *



manche haben halt einfach etwas größere Füße:


----------



## Litespeed (18. November 2003)

Wie die Füsse eines Mannes...

Da wird einem ja Angst und Bange !


----------



## DerAlex (19. November 2003)

Jo, Bonanzarad für Erwachsene. 
Beim großen E.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3639088242&category=42312


----------



## itz (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> echt jetzt?
> *



Jeap, ganz in echt ... mag sein dass ich nicht der Meister der Suchmaschine bin, aber ich hab mir schon einen Wolf im Netz gesucht. Deswegen Danke schön  

Das FS Fat war in meiner "ich brauche ein Fully"-Zeit mein absoluter Traum ... vielleicht ist deshalb auch das Bild im Workshop (96er?) nicht mehr zu erkennen, durch extrem anstarren einfach weggeguckt   

Im nachhinein bin ich aber doch froh keins zu haben ... der Mánn sieht wirklich nicht entspannt aus  

Cheers Chris


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2003)

Michael Kamen ein großer Dirigent und Metallica-Fan ist von uns geschieden




> _Original geschrieben von metallica-world.de_
> *Laut Michael Kamen's (http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,307501,00.jpg) Pressesprecher in Los Angeles ist Michael Kamen gestern in seiner Londoner Wohnung an Multipler Sklerose im Alter von 55 Jahren gestorben. Die Krankheit wurde 1996 diagnostiziert, war aber selbst in seinem engsten Bekanntenkreis bis vor kurzem nicht bekannt. Erfolg erzielte Michael Kamen  durch Zusammenarbeit mit vielen Künstlern wie David Bowie, Bryan Adams, Eric Clapton und durch seine Filmmusik zu Lethal Weapon und
> andere. In die Herzen der MetallicA-Fangemeinde hat er sich vorgearbeitet, als er 1999 zusammen mit dem San Francisco Symphony Orchester und MetallicA "S&M" produzierte. Eine Doppelscheibe mit 21 Titeln, die geballte MetallicA-Power mit einem Klassikorchester verbindet. Michael hinterlässt seine Ehefrau Sandra und zwei Töchter. In diesem Sinne hat die Familie und alle Freunde und Bekannten unseren Beistand. Rest in peace Michael und DANKE! für Alles, was du für die Musikwelt (auch in Bezug auf MetallicA) getan hast.
> *








Die besten sterben immer zu früh .....


----------



## OTTO (19. November 2003)

radfahren hält gesund.


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OTTO _
> *radfahren hält gesund. *



einen unpassenderen kommentar kann man beileibe nicht abgeben wenn jemand stirbt, DANKE DAFÜR ....

ich selber habe einen freund der multiple sklerose hat, und wenn das erstmal fortgeschritten ist, dann ist es mit rad fahren auch nicht mehr weit hergeolt ...

ALSO halt den rand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OTTO (19. November 2003)

ansichtssache.
der unpassende kommentar bezieht sich nicht auf die
tatsache der sterblichkeit, sondern auf den beitrag im falschen forum.


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OTTO _
> *ansichtssache.
> der unpassende kommentar bezieht sich nicht auf die
> tatsache der sterblichkeit, sondern auf den beitrag im falschen forum. *



sag mal hast du überhaupt ne ahnung wo du hier bist?

werd dir dessen klar, lese die letzten 702 seiten und dann sag mir nochmal, dass ich im falschen forum bin ...

*not amused*

DISKUSSION BEENDET


----------



## OTTO (19. November 2003)

die seiten hab ich gelesen,
frage mich aber, was der tod eines musikanten mit mountainbikes zu tun hat. das wars eigentlich schon.


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OTTO _
> *die seiten hab ich gelesen,
> frage mich aber, was der tod eines musikanten mit mountainbikes zu tun hat. das wars eigentlich schon. *



hättest du alles gelesen wüsstest du dass hier schon (leider) auf mehrere gestorbene musiker verwiesen wurde ....

aber sorry ich bin es leid ............ abzugeben


----------



## dubbel (19. November 2003)

@ otto: 

fiese witze dürfen nur hier von den alten stammgästen gerissen werden. 
dann isses *brüll* 

ansonsten isses majestätsbeleidigung, affront oder auch einfach nicht komisch.


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2003)

(achtung frage keine beleidigung)

HAB ICH ES HIER DENN NUR NOCH MIT SCHWACHMATEN ZU TUN?

es ist ein gehöriger unterscheid zwischen einem derben späßchen oder dem tod einer person...

daran sollten vielleicht manche hier mal denken ...

wenn das so weiter geht meld ich mich ab ... ich habe langsam aber sicher echt keinen bock mehr auf den müll der hier abgelassen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. November 2003)

ich kannte den herrn Kamen leider nicht persönlich, aber schliesse mich otto an: 


> _Original geschrieben von OTTO _
> *ansichtssache.
> der unpassende kommentar bezieht sich nicht auf die
> tatsache der sterblichkeit, sondern auf den beitrag im falschen forum. *


damit ist doch alles gesagt. 


und wir verkneifen uns folgendes: Wir haben nämlich festgestellt, das hier ein paar Cry-Babies sind, die einfach zu sensible auf Forum-Antworten reagieren ...


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *und wir verkneifen uns folgendes: Wir haben nämlich festgestellt, das hier ein paar Cry-Babies sind, die einfach zu sensible auf Forum-Antworten reagieren ... *




 

ganz großes kino....


----------



## eL (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *@ otto:
> 
> fiese witze dürfen nur hier von den alten stammgästen gerissen werden.
> ...


das unterschreib ich ... hast man stift da 

herr baron


> HAB ICH ES HIER DENN NUR NOCH MIT SCHWACHMATEN ZU TUN?



"wenn du glaubst nur noch von idioten umgeben zu sein solltest du mal drüber nachdenken nicht selbst der größte idiot zu sein"

immerwieder passendes sprichwort!!!

und ja menschen sterben... tiere auch... selbst blumen verwelken.... thats live


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2003)

ja super, warum wusste ich denn eigentlich gleich, dass wenn ich eine diskussion führe immer wieder gleich mein kleiner hackenteter el auftaucht, mann ich hätte dich und deine dämlichen kommentare schon fast vermisst ....



> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> und ja menschen sterben... tiere auch... selbst blumen verwelken.... thats live *



ach ja und wenn du irgendwann mal von einem todesfall nicht so wirklich erfreut bist erinnere ich dich daran


----------



## Marcus (19. November 2003)

*AUS! PLATZ!*

Leute, macht das per PM aus...

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## dubbel (19. November 2003)




----------



## lebaron (19. November 2003)

....

denn unser itzelmann hat unserer www.gbbc.de site mal ne neue stratseite verpasst

DANKE DAFÜR, saubere arbeit ..


----------



## Marcus (19. November 2003)

Hehe, und ich bin gleich zweimal drauf 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Hehe, und ich bin gleich zweimal drauf
> *



Wie publicity-geil ist das denn bitte schön ... ???
Da  müssen wir gleich was dran ändern, denn ich bin ja nur einmal drauf! 
UND WO IST JULE??? 

Nee nee nee das geht ja mal garnicht ...

phaty


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2003)

@itzelmann

sorry großer ich will ja nicht dreist sein, aber da fehlen ja auch immernoch etliche berichte und bilder!?!?! wann kommt da mal wieder was?

*ganz lieb gefragt*


basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@itzelmann
> 
> sorry großer ich will ja nicht dreist sein, aber da fehlen ja auch immernoch etliche berichte und bilder!?!?! wann kommt da mal wieder was?
> ...



Du könntest ja mal einen für Berlin schreiben ... und dann könnte man mal die ganzen Berlin-Fotografen fragen wo die Bilder sind ...!? Ah ja auf dem Weg zu mir ... DA ist mit meiner mac.com website untergegangen, die retten wir wieder ... Als Brandenburger Abiturient hätte man sicherlich genug Zeit, dem Itzelmann mal zu helfen oder???

Naja Du hast ja in Berlin auch nur Hunde ge-sittet! War nicht so einfach ...


----------



## joe yeti (19. November 2003)

er hat es wieder gesagt und den habe ich gewählt!  


bäääääääääääääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *er hat es wieder gesagt und den habe ich gewählt!
> *



Denke ich mir auch immer wenn ich Schröder im Fernsehen sehe ....


----------



## joe yeti (19. November 2003)

den habe ich nich gwählt, nein auch nicht den aus bayer ich bin ja nicht umsonst marx brother!!

man bitte vergleiche dich lieber nicht mit dem schröder kasper!


----------



## phatlizard (19. November 2003)

Echt witziges 1.1 MB Video ... Motocross Sprung!


----------



## phattyred (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wie (...) geil ist das denn bitte schön ... ???
> ...



...ich weiß hier wurde das nicht erörtert,
aber für mich ist ist das *der* spruch  des klassikforums!

nich nölen ( "das geht ja mal gar nicht"), sondern irgendwie halt gutfinden. 

danke! wär sonst nicht hier,
matthes


----------



## phatlizard (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> ...ich weiß hier wurde das nicht erörtert,
> ...



"Ja wie geil ist denn das bitteschön" (©Koko) ist das offizielle Classic-Forum-Motto während "Das geht ja mal garnicht" (©Maja) der Fertigmacher-Spruch  überhaupt ist!

Apropos ... das schönste CD das ich kenne ...


----------



## nimmersatt (20. November 2003)

mich gibts auch noch - musste nur mal kurz abhauen und in meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter zum heimlich trainieren nach Mallorca...


----------



## nimmersatt (20. November 2003)

... meine Winter- und Reisegurke aus klassischem SLX Geröhr und klassischer Syncros-Stütze samt Ur-Flite, der Rest ist eher neuzeitlich und funktionell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (20. November 2003)

die im Nebel hocken mein Mitleidsbildchen Nr.1


----------



## nimmersatt (20. November 2003)

bei uns auf 1500m
heut nacht heimgekommen, meine Oberschenkel waren zwar breit wie Bügelbretter, aber bei dem Wetter mach ich keinen Ruhetag


----------



## Cycleshark (20. November 2003)

hmmm...is wohl noch nix...falls manns nicht erkennt..isn olles maniduu

dermitdemscannertanzt pete


----------



## joe yeti (20. November 2003)

du da noch eines überrig so 16 -17 zoll???   

mein traumrad


----------



## Cycleshark (20. November 2003)

@joe der dem yeti untreu wird...

...logo..nur in welcher f a r b e  hätten's sie denn gern..?


----------



## phatlizard (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cycleshark _
> *@joe der dem yeti untreu wird...
> 
> ...logo..nur in welcher f a r b e  hätten's sie denn gern..?
> ...



Der braucht es in Rosa ... aber Joe kauft nicht, der fragt nur ... Telefonnummern, Fahrräder, Frauen ...!

Mehr Bilder bitte Herr Scan-Master!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (20. November 2003)

egal nehme auch zwei, also poliert und schwarz lakiert!

was bekommst du dafür reich mal die kontonummer rüber!!


haha phaty kontonummer ich bin so gut!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> * und schwarz lakiertt! *


----------



## joe yeti (21. November 2003)

koko nun mal wieder tststtststststtststts


wie meinen?????


----------



## polo (21. November 2003)

@ Phatlizard: nicht, daß es viel gebracht hätte..., schön sind sie dennoch:


----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2003)

Ach Polo für die Gelegenheit hab ich mir extra noch mein RWC-Lieblingsfoto aufgehoben ... einen muss ich Dir ja noch "mitgeben" ...






Aber Deine Blauen waren echt klasse  -  die Tommies mit ihrer Kicker-ei!!


----------



## phatlizard (21. November 2003)

Greetings from ...






... seufz!


----------



## ZeFlo (21. November 2003)

@ ihroaidexxlichkeit *auch seufz*

es ist immer wieder schön wenn der nick ins schwarze trifft

  DERGIMPEL 

ciao
flo


----------



## rob (22. November 2003)

rocky mountain ist auch nicht mehr was es mal war. *rülps*  nen stück brot dazu? 






bis nächste woche mädels :jump:


----------



## eL (22. November 2003)

rob... dat heisst "nstück brot dabei"  so im kölschtrinker slang verstehst!!


ach nebenbei is das foto da oben mitnichten in colorado aufgenommen sondern zeigt brandenburger steppe nahe lehnin... t55 sei dank


----------



## ZeFlo (22. November 2003)

... zwanzig idioten. selten kommts vor aber ich wäre gerne jetzt einer davon...











und dann auch noch das radl...


flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (22. November 2003)

Wahnsinn, die arme Mama: ZWANZLINGE!!!

das nenn ich ein gebährfreudiges Becken

Gruß Koko


----------



## The Rodenz (22. November 2003)

Was ist denn mit Euch los, 
Alles Frühaufsteher hier, oder beginnt langsam die präsenile Bettflucht 

Koko wir gehen wahrscheinlich morgen früh in bißchen en de büsch mit Martin wenn du magst sag Bescheid

bis dann Jan


----------



## odelay (22. November 2003)

sieht so aus als gäbe es Bemühungen Voodoo zu reanimieren:
http://forums13.consumerreview.com/[email protected]@.efdb4d7 




klar sind die Räder zu groß, aber die Ausfallenden dafür um so besser


----------



## phatlizard (22. November 2003)

Noch 7 Monate bis zur Tour de France


----------



## phatlizard (22. November 2003)

Äääähhmmm ja ... ein ähnliches Foto von ihm hatten wir ja schon aber das hier ist noch ne Runde extremer ... !


----------



## Jeroen (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *sieht so aus als gäbe es Bemühungen Voodoo zu reanimieren:
> http://forums13.consumerreview.com/[email protected]@.efdb4d7
> klar sind die Räder zu groß, aber die Ausfallenden dafür um so besser *




Die Ausfallende am EuroBike exemplar ware IMHO nicht so super... Aber egal...

Noch etwas; VooDoo braucht nicht reanimiert zu werden, dah es niemals von der Markt gewesen ist. Zuminestens nicht in Japan/Taiwan usw. Hier in Europa und America ist es vor 2 jahre oder soh, nicht mehr vorhänden gewesen.

http://www.fan.gr.jp/~azure/voodoo/cycles.html


----------



## whoa (22. November 2003)

endlich ein fb..


----------



## whoa (22. November 2003)




----------



## ZeFlo (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> * *



... schigge ledercouch 

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flattermann (22. November 2003)

******* der nöll-rahmen ist mir durch die lappen gegangen. aber herzlichen glückwunsch an dich - für den preis war das ne hammerauktion.
gruß ulrich


----------



## phatlizard (22. November 2003)

whoa fährt Deutsch ... bricht hier langsam der Anti-Amerikanismus aus?


----------



## whoa (22. November 2003)

@ flo
und bequem is die.. 

@ flattermann
für's verpassen danke ich dir auch ganz doll.  jetzt wo ich den rahmen in den händen halte sogar noch viel mehr als vorher. die ollen ebay-pics bringen die ganzen traumhaften details nicht ansatzweise rüber. mit anständigen detail aufnahmen hätte das ding dem verkäufer weit mehr gebracht.
was soll ich sagen.. traumhafte verarbeitung und traumhafte details.. kabelverlegung, sattelklemme, tretlager, gussets und und.. 

@ phaty
antiamerikanisch? 1 ami gegen 3 canadier, 1 japaner und 1 deutschen ist doch ausgewogen..  ..aber ich hab schon die fühler nach etwas verstärkung für's warrior ausgestreckt.

hoffentlich werd ich nich gesteinigt wenn ich das nöll mit shimano statt campa aufbau, ich hab einfach schon zuviel da-zeug rumliegen.


----------



## flattermann (22. November 2003)

.. da blutet das herz!!!
ich denke du kennst das rad wie es in der tour mal präsentiert worden ist. ich würde mich beim aufbau daran orientieren und schmeiß die alu-gabel weg und lass die vom meister eine stahlgabel löten!!!


----------



## phatlizard (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *3 canadier *



Echt?


----------



## whoa (22. November 2003)

@ phaty
klar! hier braucht man die.. 

@ flattermann
uiiiih wie geil, den artikel kenn ich leider nicht, falls du ihn in elektronischer form habne solltest oder auch nur ein paar pics.. ich hab ein hungriges postfach micha AT oldschoolbiking.de
ob's bei mir allerdings für 'nen kompletten campa aufbau reicht ist zu bezweifeln.. allein die bremsen kosten mehr als der rahmen.. 
achso.. wegen der gabel keine angst ich hab schon eine original nöll gabel an der hand. 
die schriftzüge bei dem weißen sieht auch anders aus als bei meinem.. hat sich der irgendwann verändert.. vielleicht kannst du mir ja auch noch ein infos geben.. z.b. wann der rahmen gebaut wurde und so.

greetz&thanx,
whoa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (22. November 2003)

... aber Du weisst doch wie ein richtiges Asphaltpferd aussehen muss!


----------



## armin-m (22. November 2003)

@ Whoa: Glückwunsch auch von mir! Ich hätte ihn auch gerne gehabt, aber mir war er wieder mal zu klein...


----------



## whoa (22. November 2003)

@phaty mit der vorlage kann ich ja nix mehr falsch machen.. 

@armin thanx


verdammteschraubereimeinPBisschonganzdreckig
whoa


----------



## phatlizard (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@phaty mit der vorlage kann ich ja nix mehr falsch machen..
> *



Ich vertrau Dir da total - Du bist doch schliesslich geschmackssicher!


----------



## ZeFlo (22. November 2003)

... cunningham steht ja eigentlich ausserhalb jeglicher norm  

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
fast 
.
.
.
.

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





.
.
.
.
.
wennnurdieservorbaunichtwäre
flo


----------



## phatlizard (22. November 2003)

Hat jemand das Cünni schlussendlich für das Geld gekauft?


----------



## ZeFlo (22. November 2003)

... hängt wie blei ... 
seero bitts, noch 47h bis zum bitteren ende.

ciao
flo


----------



## phatlizard (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... hängt wie blei ...
> seero bitts, noch 47h bis zum bitteren ende.
> *



Ist ja nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen ... ! Sollen wir sammeln? Dann könnten wir es im IBC Wohnzimmer an die Wand hängen!


----------



## DocSnyder (22. November 2003)

Schatz, zieh wenigstens auf dem Hochzeitsfoto die SPD-Latschen aus


----------



## DocSnyder (22. November 2003)

Teil 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. November 2003)

Aber Herr Doktor, sind Sie das etwa auf dem Foto???

Bist Du schon fertig? Ich wollte noch ein paar Fotos posten, aber Dir nicht dazwischenfunken ... !  

phaty


----------



## helgeg (23. November 2003)

...machen Euch fertig und wann macht CDeger meine FotoCD fertig ???


----------



## phatlizard (23. November 2003)

Ob man das nach einem Sturz wiederfindet?


----------



## phatlizard (23. November 2003)

Guten Morgen,

für alle mit Sonntags-Blues und schlechtem Wetter hab ich noch was aus dem Archiv ausgegraben.
Eine Gepäcktour durch den Südosten von Oregon!

Viele grosse Bilder also mit einer normalen Modem-Verbindung kaum zu schaffen - hier geht es los!

Ein Muss für B.O.B.-Liebhaber!


----------



## rasaldul (23. November 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (23. November 2003)

Nach dem Schocker von Rasaldul erstmal was für das Auge ...


----------



## DocSnyder (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Aber Herr Doktor, sind Sie das etwa auf dem Foto???*


Da muss ich Dich enttäusschen. 
Muss irgendwo in Polen sein...


> Bist Du schon fertig? Ich wollte noch ein paar Fotos posten, aber Dir nicht dazwischenfunken ... ! [/B]


Mich hat gestern Nacht die Müdigkeit übermannt - ausserdem viel mir nix Feinsinniges mehr ein.

Vielleicht fällt euch ja was ein:


----------



## DocSnyder (23. November 2003)

Und das letzte:


----------



## phatlizard (23. November 2003)

Also wenn der Pole Dich erwischt gibt es aber ne Portion Kunstharz!

Aprops Polen, ich hab es ja nicht so  mit dem Fernen Osten, aber vielleicht muss man einfach nur ein paar Kilometer weiter fahren ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (23. November 2003)




----------



## Kokopelli (23. November 2003)

Ach Dicker, kannst du mit sowas nicht warten, bis es für Joe Zeit ist ins Bett zu gehen?

Dann kann er seine Hechelei wenigstens gleich 'in die Hand nehmen' 

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Ach Dicker, kannst du mit sowas nicht warten, bis es für Joe Zeit ist ins Bett zu gehen?
> *



Ja 10 vor 8 da dachte ich auch er wäre schon in der Heia ... aber Du weisst ja wie das mit übergewichtigen Männern wir hecheln ja auch mal ganz gerne einem Mädchen nach, daß wir nie bekommen werden ... !


----------



## joe yeti (23. November 2003)

koko bärlein du noch auf???


----------



## Kokopelli (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> * einem Mädchen *



Einem?

ALLEN!!!

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Einem?
> ...



Auch wieder wahr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (23. November 2003)

bilder????


----------



## phatlizard (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *bilder????   *



kommt darauf an, auf welcher website Du die wieder geklaut hast!
Dann doch lieber wahre Schönheit von der Ostküste

©a2


----------



## yo gomez (23. November 2003)

Hey Jungs,
nicht nur Michael Moore steht auf uns Deutsche, Ihr seit sogar extra von Scott Nicol erwähnt!  

Schaut hier!


----------



## phatlizard (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von JohannesHH _
> *Hey Jungs,
> nicht nur Michael Moore steht auf uns Deutsche, Ihr seit sogar extra von [/URL] *



_As always, bid more than $1000 on this and I'll personally deliver at my own convenience. Not valid in some areas. Like, I might want it to be $2000 if you live in Toledo. You guys in Germany will need to send me a picture of your house...and the bedroom where I'll be staying..._ 

Und da soll es Leute geben, die machen sich Sorgen irgendwer könnte uns für irre halten ... ! Wir _sind_ irre!!!

 

Phil ich hoffe mal Du hast ein schönes Gästezimmer!!!


----------



## ibislover (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *You guys in Germany will need to send me a picture of your house...and the bedroom where I'll be staying...
> 
> Phil ich hoffe mal Du hast ein schönes Gästezimmer!!! *


was meinst du wohl warum er den spruch gebracht hat!?  
mal schauen was daraus wird...


gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> was meinst du wohl warum er den spruch gebracht hat!?
> mal schauen was daraus wird...
> *



Wenn Du das Teil Alu-Schrott-Teil kaufst, dann wirst Du hier zum Ober-Irren erklärt ... den gibt es doch auch von Titec ...


----------



## ibislover (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wenn Du das Teil Alu-Schrott-Teil kaufst, dann wirst Du hier zum Ober-Irren erklärt ... den gibt es doch auch von Titec ...  *


gott bewahre!!
der grund für die erwähnung der "deutschen" ist ein anderer, aber dazu ein andermal mehr.


gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> gott bewahre!!
> der grund für die erwähnung der "deutschen" ist ein anderer*



Das beruhigt mich jetzt doch stark!


----------



## ibislover (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das beruhigt mich jetzt doch stark! *




die wirklich irren sind ja die, die für den billig-vorbau so viel kohle raushauen.  


gruß,
phil


----------



## lebaron (23. November 2003)

also da komm ich grade von ........


und was she cih hier, der zweite godfather räumt die sammlung auf und die üblichen verdächtigen - IRREN  - sind wieder dabei ...

..die welt MUSS in ordnung sein

herrlich - LET THE MAD RULE THE WORLD ...

wenn doch alles so schön wäre ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (24. November 2003)




----------



## SOKO_KOKO (24. November 2003)

Es gibt neues vom Deutschen Singlespeed Verband ... ähm der SOKO KOKO

Neues Mitglied!


----------



## itz (24. November 2003)

Ja hübsch Kokolein  

... und jetzt schaust du mal beim Schmierigen Peter auf der HP nach wie man die Spacer aus der Kassette holt und man das ganze auch nur mit einem Gang fahren kann. 

Im übrigen ... warum hast du die Gabel lackiert?! Oder ist die noch in Butterbrotpapier gewickelt .. weil sicher ist sicher?!

Cheers Chris


----------



## Kokopelli (24. November 2003)

Das ist noch nicht das endgültige Hinterrad.

Das vom foto ist nur dazu da, um mal zu schauen, wie das Radl ungefähr aussehen wird.

Mooooooooooooment, fällt mir ja jetzt erst auf: Wolltest du MIR erklären, wie ich ein SS bastel???

Die Gabel war schon weiss...und ich lass sie auch so!


Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Mooooooooooooment, fällt mir ja jetzt erst auf: Wolltest du MIR erklären, wie ich ein SS bastel???
> *



Na hör mal ... immerhin sprichst Du im thread des Jahres mit dem Singlespeedmitglied des Jahres - also etwas mehr Respekt bitte ... !


----------



## nimmersatt (24. November 2003)

klassische Föhnstimmung, gestern auf einer kleinen Runde abgelichtet und mitheimgenommen


----------



## odelay (24. November 2003)

das ist hier doch der Fertigmacher ?






ich habe da gerade was gefunden 





das tut wirklich weh


----------



## Kokopelli (24. November 2003)

Weiss gar nicht was du hast...





sieht doch ganz O.K. aus


----------



## olli (24. November 2003)

wer bremst verliert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litespeed (25. November 2003)

Ist das legal ?

Na jedenfalls hat der Besitzer das Fading-Problem seiner VR-Bremse elegant eliminiert.

Gruss
Baschdel


----------



## itz (25. November 2003)

Jantz ehrlich gesagt bzw. gefragt ...
... das LR und dann Scheibenbremsen .... dürfte/kann ja gar nicht sein/gehen 

Cheers Chris


----------



## Steinhummer (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Jantz ehrlich gesagt bzw. gefragt ...
> ... das LR und dann Scheibenbremsen .... dürfte/kann ja gar nicht sein/gehen
> 
> Cheers Chris *



Das wird der Kollege vermutlich nicht merken, weil er bei seinen Schaltkünsten wohl eher mit dem Austauschen von Schaltaugen und -werken beschäftigt ist. Hier tut Singlespeed Not... 

@koko: Dat Jerät küt joot! Und die weiße Gabel passt! 

Steinhummer (übrigens jetzt Eigentümer des vor einigen Seiten geposteten Stahl-Fullys - der Winter ist gerettet!)


----------



## itz (25. November 2003)

Sachen gibt es?! 

Zum Beispiel einen Adapter mit dem es möglich ist auf herkömmlichen 11/8" Schäften einen ..... man fasst es nicht .... C'dale Headshok Vorbau zu montieren  

Obwohl ehrlich gesagt könnte ich aus dem Stehgreif nicht wirklich viele Vorbau Hersteller nennen ... von daher hat das Ding sicherlich seine Berechtigung    

Cheers Chris


----------



## nutallabrot (25. November 2003)

@koko:

Juchei, meine alte SL macht wieder die Runde

 

Vorher war sie übrigens silber. Hat der Vorbesitzer die Titanschrauben der Gabelbrücke drangelassen?


----------



## Kokopelli (25. November 2003)

Ja wie geil ist denn das bitteschön????????

Ich wußte, dass es eine ist*freu*

Ja, der Schaft mit Schrauben war noch dran...ist jetzt an der SL im rechten oberen Bildrand.


Hihihi...wie geil!

Isch sach jetzt nicht, was ich für beide zusammen bezahlt habe 


Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (25. November 2003)

na solange ich ordentlich Geld dafür bekommen habe......hmmm, naja, hätte mehr sein können damals, aber wieso hat der Vorbesitzer die auch silber umlackiert: "Damits besser zum Rahmen passt" 

Pfffff, gold poliert passt überall hin!

Obwohl, weiß im Bonti sieht auch sehr schick aus. Jetzt noch SL-Kleber drauf, dann ists perfekt


----------



## armin-m (25. November 2003)

Auch wenn ich jetzt warscheinlich gleich gesteinigt werde:

Die Moto-Gabel find ich eigentlich schon gut (wegduck) aber sie in ein Manitou FS zu verpflanzen darauf steht natürlich Strafe!

Teeren und Federn würde ich vorschlagen...


@ Koko: Die weiße Gabel paßt klasse dazu und ist mal was anderes


----------



## Deleted 5247 (25. November 2003)

...und da werde ich fast für den Aufbau meines Manitou´s gelyncht.

Was zur Hölle macht eine gefederte Sattelstütze an einem Fully??? Naja, Seekrank dürfte der ja nicht werden.

Gruß


----------



## SOKO_KOKO (25. November 2003)

GBBC 2004 

Das war es schon ...!


----------



## Kokopelli (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nutallabrot _
> *na solange ich ordentlich Geld dafür bekommen habe......hmmm, naja, hätte mehr sein können damals, aber wieso hat der Vorbesitzer die auch silber umlackiert: "Damits besser zum Rahmen passt"
> 
> Pfffff, gold poliert passt überall hin!
> ...



Ist ja echt witzig.

dann muß die aber noch durch mehrere Hände gegangen sein.

Derjenige, von dem ich sie habe hat sie schon in weiss bekommen. Und hat sie dann als Mag 20 verkauft

Eine goldene SL habe ich ja auch noch, aber die Weisse ist in einem weit besserem Zustand und sieht auch interessanter aus.Ausserdem passen so auch die Kingsbery-Spanner ins Bild...

Tjaaaaaa, SL-Aufkleber? WOHER???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (25. November 2003)

Sari Jorgensen ....

OH .... MEIN ... GOTT! Kaum Haut zu sehen und so heiss...! 
























Ach ja und Joe Yeti, solltest Du den Nerv haben jetzt nach Ihrer Telefon-Nummer zu fragen oder auch nur "piep" zu sagen werd ich Dir am Samstag in Nürnberg den Sack an das Oberrohr von Saschas Russenschlampe tackern!
Du glaubst ich mach Scherze? probiers nicht aus!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (25. November 2003)

.... nachlegen und einen kleinen themenabend starten ...

sari.. mit etwas mehr haut und ohne maltesers...


----------



## lebaron (25. November 2003)

und eigentlich schade, dat et sari koa renne nimma fahre tut - naja man studiert eben ...


----------



## lebaron (25. November 2003)

und so siehts aus wenn sie downhiller herzen schneller schlagen lässt ...


----------



## phattyred (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Sari Jorgensen ....
> 
> OH .... MEIN ... GOTT! Kaum Haut zu sehen und so heiss...!
> ...



...was ich ein bisschen peinlich find',
is wenn so alte männer auf so ganz  junge dinger stehn!  

dirty old man!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> ...was ich ein bisschen peinlich find',
> ...



Da sind wir uns ja total einig - wobei Basti ist 19!!!

Und überhaupt ist das zitieren mit 1,3 MB Bildern strafbar Herr Phaty ... ähm tiered!


----------



## lebaron (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Da sind wir uns ja total einig - wobei Basti ist 19!!!
> *



GRÖÖÖÖÖÖHL ... na das ist ja wieder ein postingfeuerwerk der guten laune heute abend - meine fresse ....


----------



## phatlizard (25. November 2003)

seufz ...


----------



## phattyred (25. November 2003)

> Und überhaupt ist das zitieren mit 1,3 MB Bildern strafbar...



...ja, ist es nicht schade dass kokopelli jetzt nen breitbandanschluss hat?  

matthes


----------



## phatlizard (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> ...ja, ist es nicht schade dass kokopelli jetzt nen breitbandanschluss hat?
> ...



stimmt das war ja der einzige Jammerlappen, der noch getrommelt hat!


----------



## phattyred (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> stimmt das war ja der einzige Jammerlappen, der noch getrommelt hat! *



... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


smiliemissbrauchmatthes


----------



## ibislover (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Da sind wir uns ja total einig - wobei Basti ist 19!!!*


aber bei den oberarmen faltet die basti mit einer hand!  


gruß,
phil


----------



## joe yeti (25. November 2003)

blablabla,


----------



## DocSnyder (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *seufz ...
> 
> 
> ...


orthopädisch wertvolle Rahmenhöhe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> ...ja, ist es nicht schade dass kokopelli jetzt nen breitbandanschluss hat?
> ...



Und wisst ihr, was das Geilste ist?Ich hatte grad für 2 Srtunden nen Komplettausfall von DSL in meiner Region 

Und überhaupt, seit wann wird mein Name  hier ausgeschrieben...ihr dürft doch Koko zu mir sagen

Ach ja, auch wenn Joe's Sack dann das erste Mal dieses Jahr Kontakt mit etwas weiblichen haben sollte...das hat Saschas Russenschlampe einfach nicht verdient 


Gruß Koko


----------



## zurkoe (25. November 2003)

Sari: 

Aber die Tätowierung, böööh, ne so nich


----------



## joe yeti (25. November 2003)




----------



## joe yeti (25. November 2003)

ich habe von sari nackt bilder und ihr nicht!!!


----------



## whoa (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> stimmt das war ja der einzige Jammerlappen, der noch getrommelt hat! *



paßt mal auf das ich euch zweien nich in die eier tret.. 


zumschmalbandanschlussgenötigt
whoa


p.s. was hat das mit dem kerl auf dem roten fully auf sich..


----------



## phatlizard (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *was hat das mit dem kerl auf dem roten fully auf sich..  *



Lass Deinen Schmalbandfrust nicht an Sari aus ...  

jaja der Joe im Bildersammeln isser der Weltmeister!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (25. November 2003)

bist du dir ganz sicher grosser?!?!?!


----------



## phatlizard (25. November 2003)

Jetzt aber nicht weinen Kleiner!


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (26. November 2003)

Wir reden hier von einer Russenschlampe und nicht einiger billigen Grenz-Prostituierten.

Wir machen nicht alles - obwohl ich da schon Freude d´ran hätt, wenn es Telefonnummerpostings und ich hab nacktbilderwiegeilschüttelmireinensätze unterbindet.


----------



## itz (26. November 2003)

Einen Morgen und zig Postings später stelle ich mal so in den Raum dass ... 
.... Sari Jörgensen schlicht weg überbewertet wird  

Chris


----------



## whoa (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *Einen Morgen und zig Postings später stelle ich mal so in den Raum dass ...
> .... Sari Jörgensen schlicht weg überbewertet wird
> 
> Chris *



quasi kournikova auf'm bike.. recht haste!


----------



## dubbel (26. November 2003)

aber die kurnikova läuft nicht mit so nem dreckig-verschlammten arm durch die gegend.


----------



## bsg (26. November 2003)

manchmal muss man sich schon fragen, wieso manche leute soviel geld in die verschandlung ihrer jungen haut stecken ... schade :-(


----------



## dubbel (26. November 2003)

weil man ja besser ganz andere sachen in die jörgensen stecken sollte.


----------



## Marcus (26. November 2003)

Schon wieder ein schweinische Seite im Fertigmacher. Mensch Jungs, frueher ging es hier noch um Bikes...

Naja, auch irgendwie ein Bike:







(Hat wer 12000 EUR fuer mich? Will mir ne Karre kaufen )

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Steinhummer (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *(Hat wer 12000 EUR fuer mich? Will mir ne Karre kaufen )
> 
> Gruesse, Marcus *



Aber Meister! Doch nicht so nen hysterisch kreischenden Plaste-Kackstuhl! Für so Aktionen kanns nur eine geben: die Buell! Handling so crisp wie ein Bergrad, und nen Antritt wie hundert Ulles! Und erst die Form... 

Steinhummer (dieses Jahr 200 km aufm Moped gesessen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (26. November 2003)

Bild vergessen...

St.


----------



## olli (26. November 2003)

...da fehlen aber noch die passende Klamotten.
Und der passende Helm...


----------



## Steinhummer (26. November 2003)

Stimmt, die Simpson-Mützen sind lecker - und übelst teuer. Und die Klamotten: Hat doch was, in Gore-Plünnen solche Wheelies zu ziehen. Wenn die Ampel rot ist, denkt noch jeder, Opa hat seinen BMW-Reisedampfer in Inspektion und sich Sohnemanns Karre geliehen. Aber dann...

Steinhummer (kann keine Wheelies )


----------



## Marcus (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Aber Meister! Doch nicht so nen hysterisch kreischenden Plaste-Kackstuhl! *



Aber Hallo!

Ich habe drei Favorites: die Suzi vom Bild oben, die ZX-9R oder _die_ Yamaha (R1)...  Wie du siehst, alles irgendwie Joghurtbecher. Aber ich bin ja auch noch jung 

Naja, Geschmackssache 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Steinhummer (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Aber Hallo!
> ...



Klar, alles Geschmackssache, und ich bin ja auch ein alter Mann und kein junger Wilder.  Außerdem kann ich mit meinem 15 PS-Ganzstahl-Eintopf eh nicht wirklich mitreden, die heißen Eifel-Zeiten sind lang vorbei...
Glaube, ne ZX9R hat ein Kumpel von mir im dicken B zu verticken. Die grüne Plastikschale hat er allerdings bereits in den Poznan'schen Asphalt massiert - Grab the dreck statt grab the flag. Aber mit Kampfspuren machst du auf der Brücke da bei euch sonntags bestimmt nen schlanken Fuß...


----------



## Marcus (26. November 2003)

Ach ja, Pornofell auf dem Schutzblech... 






Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Marcus (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Glaube, ne ZX9R hat ein Kumpel von mir im dicken B zu verticken. Die grüne Plastikschale hat er allerdings bereits in den Poznan'schen Asphalt massiert - Grab the dreck statt grab the flag. Aber mit Kampfspuren machst du auf der Brücke da bei euch sonntags bestimmt nen schlanken Fuß... *



Igitt! Spinnerbruecke. Da wuerde mich ja am Wochenende wohl keiner lebend hinbekommen 

Kampfspuren sind immer gut. Kumpel seine CBR900 ist so fertig geranzt, aber laeuft immer noch. Hat zwar keine funktionierende Lichtmaschine (=> jede Nacht Batterie laden), der Auspuff ist auch schon fuenfmal mit der Zange gerichtet und Fussrasten sind auch fast abgeschliffen. Stoert den aber garnicht  Durfte letztens mal hinten drauf mitfahren. Dachte bis dahin nicht, dass man mit Sozius auch Wheelies ziehen kann... 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Steinhummer (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> Igitt! Spinnerbruecke. Da wuerde mich ja am Wochenende wohl keiner lebend hinbekommen  *



Wieso? Lass die Jungs mit den kantigen Hinterreifen doch mal staunen! 




> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> Kampfspuren sind immer gut. Kumpel seine CBR900 ist so fertig geranzt, aber laeuft immer noch. Hat zwar keine funktionierende Lichtmaschine (=> jede Nacht Batterie laden), der Auspuff ist auch schon fuenfmal mit der Zange gerichtet und Fussrasten sind auch fast abgeschliffen. Stoert den aber garnicht  Durfte letztens mal hinten drauf mitfahren. Dachte bis dahin nicht, dass man mit Sozius auch Wheelies ziehen kann...  *



 Frag mich nur, wo der in der Stadt seine Rasten gelassen hat. Mein Kumpel Jörg Niemeyer sacht immer: "Kurven faahn könn' wa nich hier in Berlin, aber abbiegen, det könn' wa!"

Steinhummer


----------



## odelay (26. November 2003)

zurück in den Wald




http://www.jonesbikes.com 
sehr sympathischer Mensch, der Mr. Jones


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> * Frag mich nur, wo der in der Stadt seine Rasten gelassen hat. Mein Kumpel Jörg Niemeyer sacht immer: "Kurven faahn könn' wa nich hier in Berlin, aber abbiegen, det könn' wa!"
> *



...und da hat er sicher recht! Einmal durfte ich es an dieser Kreuzung erleben, wie die Funken unter meinen Fuessen spruehten 

http://www.stadtplandienst.de/fastlink.asp?key=402bd3d46df3dcc808554ab8f815bccf

Ach ja...

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Steinhummer (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> ...und da hat er sicher recht! Einmal durfte ich es an dieser Kreuzung erleben, wie die Funken unter meinen Fuessen spruehten
> ...



  Jetzt aber Schluss, sonst kommt noch ein Mod  und verweist uns ins Rastenkratzer-Forum...

@odelay: Da scheint mir der konstruktive Grundsatz möglichst gerader Rohrverbände nicht beachtet worden zu sein. Aber witzig siehts aus...

Steinhummer (geht jetzt Pedale kratzen)


----------



## dubbel (26. November 2003)

*AUS! PLATZ!*

Leute, macht das per PM...

Gruesse, Marcus, äh, nein, dubbel


----------



## ZeFlo (26. November 2003)

... gummi geben   man beachte die vorderrad stellung  






und noch einer  mit echt nich viel platz






oder der von der fmx fraction 






sometimes it hurts 






throttletwister
flo


----------



## phatlizard (26. November 2003)

MOTORRÄDER???? 

Na da hab ich was, was Rikman besser gefallen sollte!!!


----------



## Litespeed (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> ...und da hat er sicher recht! Einmal durfte ich es an dieser Kreuzung erleben, wie die Funken unter meinen Fuessen spruehten
> ...




So kann es gehen, wenn die Fussrasten schon so weit weggefunkt sind, dass der Auspuff zu funken beginnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *MOTORRÄDER????
> 
> Na da hab ich was, was Rikman besser gefallen sollte!!!
> ...





Diese Buchte würd ich nicht mal kostenlos zu meiner Party lassen; von weitergehenden Sachen will ich im Zusammenhang mit dieser Hackfre§§e mal lieber erst gar nicht reden.

Naja, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Oder so.


----------



## phatlizard (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Diese Buchte würd ich nicht mal kostenlos zu meiner Party lassen; von weitergehenden Sachen will ich im Zusammenhang mit dieser Hackfre§§e mal lieber erst gar nicht reden. *



Ah der Herr aus dem Flachland beleidigt mal wieder meine engsten Freunde ... ja so isser halt! Ich richt nen schönen Gruss von Dir aus!


----------



## Pan (26. November 2003)

...auf einmal so zart besaitet?? 



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ah der Herr aus dem Flachland beleidigt mal wieder meine engsten Freunde  *



Das Ding heißt doch "Fertigmacher", oder??!!

Deine besten Freunde müßen ja nicht jedem gefallen...so optisch meine ich. Und wenn Du sie hier schon zur Schau stellst...selber schuld!


----------



## phatlizard (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Das Ding heißt doch "Fertigmacher", oder??!!
> 
> Deine besten Freunde müßen ja nicht jedem gefallen...so optisch meine ich. Und wenn Du sie hier schon zur Schau stellst...selber schuld! *



Hey M. schick mir doch mal bitte nochmal das Bild von Pan aus dem Harz dann lassen wir mal noch kurz über die Hackfresse abstimmen - ich glaub das hält der Fertigmacher gerade noch so aus ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (26. November 2003)

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen der hohen Kunst des Fertigmachens und platten, von Vorurteilen geprägten Beleidigungen.

Den Unterschied könnt ich dir, lieber Pan(toffelheld?) auch schriftlich geben.

Hab ich aber schlichtweg keinen Bock drauf.


Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (26. November 2003)

*doppelmoppel*


----------



## Litespeed (26. November 2003)

Ach kommt schon, habt Euch lieb !
Bald ist Weihnachten ! 

Baschdel


----------



## Litespeed (26. November 2003)

Und hier noch ein Schmankerl vor dem Einschlafen :


----------



## phatlizard (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *Ach kommt schon, habt Euch lieb !
> *



Nee den nicht mehr ... !


Fahrrad ...


----------



## Litespeed (26. November 2003)

Hmm, lovely !
Aber doch nicht mit STI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Hab ich aber schlichtweg keinen Bock drauf.
> 
> ...



Na, dann mach nicht so ne Welle und halt Dich einfach raus.
Punkt.


----------



## phatlizard (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Na, dann mach nicht so ne Welle und halt Dich einfach raus.
> Punkt. *



Wer kann sich schon zurückhalten wenn es um den Besitzer des einzigen 9 kg Scott-Fullies der Welt geht ... !? Eben niemand!


----------



## Kokopelli (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Na, dann mach nicht so ne Welle und halt Dich einfach raus.
> Punkt. *



Na, das hast du aber schön aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.

Hattu fein gemacht! Krissu au Mörschen für, obwohl...nöö!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß Koko


----------



## DocSnyder (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wer kann sich schon zurückhalten wenn es um den Besitzer des einzigen 9 kg Scott-Fullies der Welt geht ... !? Eben niemand! *


Vorallem wenn es noch eins gibt...


----------



## phatlizard (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> Vorallem wenn es noch eins gibt...  *



Ja aber der hat ja sogar leichte Teile angebaut! Andere schaffen das mit purer Willenskraft!


----------



## nicolai (27. November 2003)

Mensch Pan, hast Du da wirklich Spaß drann .. ?!

OT: Ich bekomm heut mein neues  Powerbook, ne was is das Geil! Endlich den Fertigmacher mal mit Safari abgrasen.

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## bella (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *wieso...auf einmal so zart besaitet?? *


meiomei... und sowas von jemand, der wegen *dem * Bild dermassen abgegengen ist... 




zum Thema Welle... Füge Pan zu Deiner Ignorier-Liste hinzu.


----------



## ritzelflitzer (27. November 2003)

Oh! Verdammt! Kanonenbaby jetzt habe ich doch glatt den Link angeklickt, ich bin doch mit meiner Sozialstudie noch nicht zu Ende. Kannst du einen "RückgängigmachLink" posten


----------



## ZeFlo (27. November 2003)

... sowas möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. 






leichenschändung ist dagegen ein bagatelldelikt :kotz:

verstört
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bella (27. November 2003)

Das Leben ist hart, aber ungerecht!  

Gruss an den Herrn Suhlenleser


----------



## meinereiner (27. November 2003)

immer in Bewegung bleiben


----------



## THO (27. November 2003)

steht das teil  in der heide, da wo wir den glühwein warm halten???????????????

kübelfrage geklärt.


----------



## Steinhummer (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von meinereiner _
> *immer in Bewegung bleiben *



Ein holländischer Reiseradler? 

Steinhummer (böser Moffe)


----------



## phatlizard (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nicolai _
> *OT: Ich bekomm heut mein neues  Powerbook, ne was is das Geil! Endlich den Fertigmacher mal mit Safari abgrasen.
> *



Geil oder!!!???


----------



## Marcus (27. November 2003)

...igitt! 

Singlespeed-Fundamentalist und Grahical User Interface. Irgendwie vertraegt sich das doch gar nicht?!

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Grahical User Interface *



Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste was das ist, dann würde ich mich sicherlich genauso echauffieren wie Du ... !

SKANDAL!!!

phaty


----------



## whoa (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Grahical User Interface*



du, der vor 'ner dose sitzt und auch noch eine fährst, solltest mal nachschlagen wie man GUI richtig schreibt.. 

@ phaty
genau deswegen (weil du nicht weißt was 'ne GUI is) nutzt du ja auch 'nen mac, es soll einfach funktionieren.. wie? schei$$ drauf! 



> _Original geschrieben von "whoa's lieblings-macianer" _
> *windows kann das auch..
> 
> ..nur bis man es soweit hat.*





mac4life
whoa


----------



## phatlizard (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> @ phaty
> genau deswegen (weil du nicht weißt was 'ne GUI is) nutzt du ja auch 'nen mac, es soll einfach funktionieren.. wie? schei$$ drauf!*



EBEN!!!

Simplify your life ... !

onefu©kingcomputer!


----------



## dubbel (27. November 2003)

rumgenerde im classic-forum...


----------



## Steinhummer (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *rumgenerde im classic-forum... *



Locker bleiben. Hab auch keine Ahnung, um was es geht, aber das muss drin sein...

Steinhummer (kennt nur den On/Off-Knopf)


----------



## rasaldul (27. November 2003)

jetzt gibt´s mal was auf die äuglein


----------



## rasaldul (27. November 2003)

doppelposting.......aber es ist es wert


----------



## Staabi (27. November 2003)

Nabend,

an der Nordseeküste, am plattdeutschen Strand, sind die Kantenklatscher in der Luft und selten an Land....

(aus dem 2004er Shimano Händlerkatalog)


----------



## nordstadt (27. November 2003)

Und jetzt weiss man auch warum die Kantenklatscher Kanten klatschen :

Überarbeitete Version des 2004 Shimano-Katalogs (Stand 27.11.2004)


----------



## odelay (27. November 2003)

tja min Jung 
dat is nich so einfach mitm Droppen hier bei uns 

Küsten-DDD-Team:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (27. November 2003)

... ebaypervert sag jetzt nicht dass das dein lamitatboden unter der bastelwtb ist 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

.
.
.

.
..
denn das radl auf so 'nen boden zu legen das grenzt an blasphemie, da gehört samet drunter 

fastnichtneidisch
flo


----------



## rasaldul (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... ebaypervert sag jetzt nicht dass das dein lamitatboden unter der bastelwtb ist
> *



das du immer gleich den teufel an die wand malen musst   - du kennst doch die scheussliche gelbe hauswand meines nachbarn vor der ich immer fotos mache........


----------



## DocSnyder (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *tja min Jung
> dat is nich so einfach mitm Droppen hier bei uns
> 
> ...



Und jetzt alle:
An der Noooordseeeeeküüssteee... 
http://www.klaus-und-klaus.de/frameset.html


----------



## ZeFlo (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> das du immer gleich den teufel an die wand malen musst   - du kennst doch die scheussliche gelbe hauswand meines nachbarn vor der ich immer fotos mache........ *



puuhh,

*angstschweissvonderstirngewischt*
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (27. November 2003)

... real eyecandy gals 'n guys 

look at this.....


----------



## phatlizard (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... real eyecandy gals 'n guys  *



Du meintest sicherlich "gals 'n gays" ...


----------



## whoa (27. November 2003)

mensch schigger canti-gegenhalter! sowas brauch ich auch, damit mein toad endlich fertig wird oder es gibt mir endlich jemand 'nen zölligen syncros mit noodle!


----------



## ZeFlo (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *mensch schigger canti-gegenhalter! sowas brauch ich auch, damit mein toad endlich fertig wird oder es gibt mir endlich jemand 'nen zölligen syncros mit noodle! *



... heisst die diagnose wenn dir nur der schigge cantigegenhalter (wtb) aufgefallen ist. 

aber was will man schon von einem erwarten der die worte syncros und race face in den mund nimmt ohne vor scham in dem boden zu versinken 


flo


----------



## whoa (28. November 2003)

mensch flo, dachte ich muss nicht erwähnen das der schigge blaue besen und das 1a garagentor auch superb sind! 

wat is nu mit meen jegenhalter..? auch wenn det toad keen ami is, so hat et doch een paar cantis verdient..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (28. November 2003)

Dann gehts los....


Damit Ihr auch in "Stimmung" kommt: http://www.christkindlesmarkt.de/


----------



## Altitude (28. November 2003)

gibt es zu trinken...


----------



## Steinhummer (28. November 2003)

@staabi & den Rest:

Was muss ich mir denn unter dem Fahrstil "Nordseeküste" vorstellen??? 

Steinhummer (erstaunt & froh, dass es wenigstens nicht "Xtreme north sea coasting" heißt)

PS: Und nochmal die schöne Stahl-Couch, deren Rahmen zwischenzeitlich in meinen Besitzz übergegangen ist


----------



## whoa (28. November 2003)

um meinem gejammer etwas nachdruck zu verleihen..


----------



## whoa (28. November 2003)

schnief, det fährt doch nich ohne..


----------



## whoa (28. November 2003)

die cantis werden natürlich noch getauscht, sobald adäquater ersatz gefunden ist.. nich das die xc-pro die krätze kriegt und abfault..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (28. November 2003)

..ich hab ja noch sowas hier rumliegen, aber mal ehrlich..
das geht doch mal gar nicht! zeitlich und optisch sowieso.. 
wollt ihr schuld sein dass ich so rumfahren muss? 

naja als übergangslösung, wie die cantis, sollt's erstma gehen..

bis moin in närnbärch


----------



## phatlizard (28. November 2003)

Was bringt ihr denn so nach Dresden mit?

Also ich komm mit ihr vorbei ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (28. November 2003)

OWEI!

Spaceralarm!Sattelstützenalarm!Gabelalarm!Aufkleberalarm!!!






Es tut soooooooooo weeeeeeeeeeeeeehhh!!!


Gruß Koko


----------



## itz (28. November 2003)

Ohwei Bonti oder ohwei Sahra?!  

Ach und Koko, schön hast du dein Bonti aufgebaut ... hätte die weisse Gabel an deiner Stelle auch rausgeschmissen  

@Whoa ... darfst morgen spätestens übermorgen mal deinem Pace VR Hallo sagen ... allerdings wird es nicht zu dir zurück wollen, ihm geht es nämlich gut (... so weit das in einem Rahmen der mal mit M.S. zu tun hatte geht, nun ja ..) und hat so gar eine eigene Beleuchtung damit es sich im dunklen nicht fürchtet  ...

Cheers Chris


----------



## Altitude (28. November 2003)

Guckst Du:


----------



## Staabi (28. November 2003)

Hallo,

@Steinhummer: "Nordseeküste" war wohl der vergebliche Versuch des offensichtlich in der Bike-Szene nicht so bewanderten Übersetzers den Begriff Northshore-Biking (Drops, Holzwippen, Holztrails und so'n Kram) ins Deutsche zu übersetzen. Als ich das zum ersten mal gelesen hatte bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen  .

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Altitude (28. November 2003)

"Live"


----------



## phatlizard (29. November 2003)

Noch einen kleinen Rausschmeisser, bevor es zur Deutschen Singlespeed Meisterschaft nach Nürnberg geht!

Slingshot Fixed!






Now that is scary ..!


----------



## Steinhummer (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Hallo,
> 
> @Steinhummer: "Nordseeküste" war wohl der vergebliche Versuch des offensichtlich in der Bike-Szene nicht so bewanderten Übersetzers den Begriff Northshore-Biking (Drops, Holzwippen, Holztrails und so'n Kram) ins Deutsche zu übersetzen. Als ich das zum ersten mal gelesen hatte bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen  .
> ...




  Fast so gut wie die Bedienungsanleitungen japanischer Motorräder in den 80ern... 

Steinhummer


----------



## Bateman (30. November 2003)

wäre jemand bitte so nett und sagt mir was für ein Lenker das is auf dem von Phaty geposteten Slingshot ???
danke schön...

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (30. November 2003)

Gestern mal Fremd gegangen...   

Ich sag dir: auch schön!! (so ein VPP fully...)


----------



## rasaldul (30. November 2003)

das macht mich selbst schon fertig..............


----------



## phatlizard (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *das macht mich selbst schon fertig.............. *


----------



## rasaldul (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ganz ruhig grosser - rettung naht


----------



## original_not_me (30. November 2003)

~ Mavic vielleicht   ... ? weis aber auch nüsch sojenau.


----------



## Bateman (30. November 2003)

danke, hab jetzt mal Phaty ne PM geschickt, vielleicht hat er ne Ahnung...
falls es trotzdem noch jemand weiss bin für jeden Tp dankbar...

Bateman


----------



## Staabi (30. November 2003)

Nabend,

vor lauter Arbeit am Canyon Katalog 2004 und dem Einpflegen der neuen Modelle in unser Computersystem komme ich zwar zu nix, aber heute abend hab ich mir dann doch mal die Zeit genommen, meinen TransAm Mustang für die Rennserie in der ich eventuell 2004 fahren will zu painten:





Stellt Euch dazu noch einen eher brutalen "Blööörrrrppppp" V8 Sound vor.


Editor-Ansicht:






Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Kokopelli (30. November 2003)

Schick schick!

Aber Easton+F.R.O.?

Das beisst sich doch irgendwie....sagt der Kokopelli-Fahrer


Gruß Koko


----------



## DocSnyder (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *...heute abend hab ich mir dann doch mal die Zeit genommen, meinen TransAm Mustang für die Rennserie in der ich eventuell 2004 fahren will zu painten*


*
....und sogar auf BBS Kreuzspeiche umgestiegen. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (30. November 2003)

Mitnichten. Die Yeti Teambikes hatten 1990 auch als FRO einen Easton-Aufkleber auf dem Unterrohr. Vergleiche auch die Teamlackierung bei dem Treefrog:






Grüße,

Michael, der vielleicht aber doch von Mustang auf Corvette umsteigt ;-)


----------



## Kokopelli (30. November 2003)

Ähm....das von mir oben Geschriebene zu löschen wär jetzt feige, oder

Ach wat solls...is schon spät...und ich schieb's mal wieder auf die Arbeit


diese Schande...diese Schande...diese Schande....und die Tri Dangles gab's doch erst 93.... 


Gruß Koko


----------



## rasaldul (1. Dezember 2003)

@ bateman und alle die es interessiert: der lenker ist ein cinelli LA 84


----------



## Bateman (1. Dezember 2003)

@mr Bat Bike

Vielen vielen Dank, Du bist gerade auf meiner Liste der coolen Leute in die Top 3 aufgestiegen...
die 1 is meine kleine Tochter und danach komst gleich DU...
DANKE !!!!

Bateman


----------



## rasaldul (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bateman _
> *@mr Bat Bike
> 
> Vielen vielen Dank, Du bist gerade auf meiner Liste der coolen Leute in die Top 3 aufgestiegen...
> ...



oh vielen dank, deine frau wird das mit sicherheit klasse finden  

p.s.: der lenker kommt vom triathlon


----------



## phatlizard (1. Dezember 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> oh vielen dank, deine frau wird das mit sicherheit klasse finden
> ...




ach das passt schon... 

Bateman


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Dezember 2003)

*ohne Worte*


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Dezember 2003)

... der übt noch


----------



## ibislover (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... der übt noch   *


parkinson ist eine ernste krankheit.


justkidding,
phil


----------



## nimmersatt (1. Dezember 2003)

auch - vor allem in Verbindung mit zu kurzen Sattelstützen


----------



## CarstenB (1. Dezember 2003)

fuer nur $248 doch ein echtes schnaeppchen. und ausserdem:

Frame has been repaired by a military spec welder and is good to go 

Carsten


----------



## whoa (1. Dezember 2003)

hab heuer 'nen satz pneus für mein rennradel gekauft um grad festzustellen, dass es mtb-slicks sind..  **** **** ****!

keinemachtdendrogen
whoa


----------



## Zentrifuge (1. Dezember 2003)

Vielleicht mal Linsenglubscher rein machen!


----------



## phatlizard (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... der übt noch
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte die ebay-fans hätten ihren eigenen Fertigmacher!!!


----------



## MagLyte (1. Dezember 2003)

...und über allem wacht die *"Schwester der makellosen Kettenlinie"*...






...gesehen an einer fixen Gazelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (1. Dezember 2003)

So und nun da alle am Abend versammelt sind wollen wir das erste Türchen des Fertigmacheradventskalenders endlich öffnen und zugleich ein schönes Betthupferl servieren  

Bis dann Jan  

[Staabi_Edit: Nippelalarm]


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Dezember 2003)

N'abend Doc!

Tu mich doch mal bitte wegen Terminabsprache kontaktieren.

Habe hier mittlerweile zwei Rahmen, die darauf warten ,aufgebaut zu werden


Gruß Koko


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *N'abend Doc!
> 
> Tu mich doch mal bitte wegen Terminabsprache kontaktieren.
> ...



... der doc ist arzt kein fälscher ...


flo


----------



## ibislover (1. Dezember 2003)

sag´ mal basti, da ich gerade sehe dass du das für ´ne "hershey naked" hällst,






[Edit: Darf ich kurz an das Nippelverbot erinnern... Staabi]


is mir ja jetzt so einiges klar!!     


gruß,
phil


----------



## The Rodenz (1. Dezember 2003)

@Koko, ich werde dich morgen vormittag mal anrufen 

Gute nacht  Jan


----------



## Martin M (2. Dezember 2003)

1. Sehr schön, Jan
2. Wie schön, dass Basti letzter ist, und nicht ich
3. Sagt Bescheid, dann komm ich dazu, und speich noch ein paar Laufräder für Koko ein.


----------



## phatlizard (2. Dezember 2003)

Das Nippelverbot bleibt bestehen Phil ... und jetzt jammert mir keinen mehr rum von wegen "gibt es auch bei RTL 2 zu sehen ...!" 

Sonst rennt ab Morgen ein Mod den ganzen *********kindern hinterher die Titten posten!

Basti du alte Sau

phaty

P.S.: Runtergeladen habe ich mir die Kleine natürlich trotzdem - als Privatmann bin ich durchaus erfreut ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin M _
> *3. Sagt Bescheid, dann komm ich dazu, und speich noch ein paar Laufräder für Koko ein. *



Bescheid!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Martin M (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *...
> Sonst rennt ab Morgen ein Mod den ganzen *********kindern hinterher die Titten posten!
> ...*


Das doch sowieso.
Hab natürlich SOFORT versucht, dem Mädel den opliganten schwarzen Balken vor den Augen zu verpassen, aber ich habe in diesem Forum leider keine Berechtigung dafür. 

STAAAAABIIIIIII!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Das Nippelverbot bleibt bestehen Phil ...*


uupss... das haben ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen, ehrlich! sorry!!  


dapostedmaneinmalnippellundschonsindsieverboten,
phil


----------



## The Rodenz (2. Dezember 2003)

Aber auf meinem Bild waren doch gar keine zu sehen, die wurden doch züchtig von einer Decke bedeckt   

naja werde noch einen Versuch heute abend wagen

bis dann Jan


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> uupss... das haben ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen, ehrlich! sorry!!
> 
> ...



 was macht der votec 

dizzingking
flo


----------



## koenig_hirsch (2. Dezember 2003)

und dann noch von einem dosenfahrer...

jaja, ich weiss, gaanz dünnes eis, deswegen tu ich mal einen  bei, okay mr. phat? ansonsten können wir das ganze ja bei einem becherchen glühwein in ye olde dresden besprechen  

sport frei!! k_h


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Dezember 2003)

Hmmm, wie spricht man das aus?

Pfätt Fakk? Dann kann es nicht unser Dicker sein

Gruß Koko*Deckung!*


----------



## Cycleshark (2. Dezember 2003)

...und wer nicht vernudelt werden will....hier ein tip....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyder (2. Dezember 2003)

Wir hatten schon lang kein richtiges Frankenbike mehr:


----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2003)

...da sitzt man gemütlich auif der "Schüssel" ,blättert den neune Bike-Workshop durch und was erblickt man in einem für unschuldige jugendliche Kantenklatscher zugänglichem Druckwerk:


Kann mir mal einer die GPS-Koordinaten von NC-17 durchgeben...ich müsst mal was russisches programieren....


----------



## DocSnyder (2. Dezember 2003)

Wartet nur, ein oder zwei Tage und der bike Workshop steht auf dem Index.


----------



## lebaron (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *sag´ mal basti, da ich gerade sehe dass du das für ´ne "hershey naked" hällst,
> 
> 
> ...



was? hershey?

was ist jetzt hier mit dem adventstürchen - ich will auch was sehen?


----------



## lebaron (2. Dezember 2003)

ach jetzt versteh ich's naja großer die site kennst du doch aber schon


----------



## The Rodenz (2. Dezember 2003)

heute nochmal ein ganz züchtiger versuch das zweite türchen zu öffnen 



bis dann jan


----------



## phatlizard (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von koenig_hirsch _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hurra ich hab ne Nudel-Bar ... man da wäre ich wirklich der beste Kunde!
Völlig im grünen Bereich Herr König! - man die Leute kriegen Angst vor mir - da muss ich was tun ... !  

@Jan: so isses brav!
Bei den Einschaltquoten die der Fertigmacher hat, muss man eben auch was für die Kinder senden!


phaty


----------



## Staabi (2. Dezember 2003)

Nabend,

ich glaube, ich habe mich dann doch für die Corvette entschieden  :


----------



## Greasy Pete (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hab seit einem Jahr kein Computerspiel mehr angfasst. Bring mich doch mal auf den neusten Stand was Simulationstechnisch so angesagt ist  

...obwohl, Zeit habe ich ja eh keine dazu.....

Gruß Peter


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

das ist NASCAR 2003 von Papyrus. Papy ist schlicht immer noch die Referenz im Rennsimbereich. Mit dem Patch auf 1.2.irgendwas wurden TransAm Physics freigeschaltet. Die Autos haben mehr Downforce, ein 6-Gang-Getriebe und sind leichter als die Stockcars insgesamt viel mehr das, was man sich unter einem Rennwagen vorstellt. Passende Autos gibt es von den Pits (www.theuspits.com) und demnächst irgendwann von www.projectwildfire.com. Road-Strecken gibt es ebenfalls bei Project Wildfire und die GPL-Kurse kann man mit einem Konverter in N2003 fahren. N2003 mit TransAm ist wie GPL, nur besser .

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greasy Pete (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mstaab_canyon _
> *N2003 mit TransAm ist wie GPL, nur besser .
> 
> *



Ahh Danke, ich seh schon ich sollte mal wieder....... 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Kokopelli (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mstaab_canyon _
> *Hi,
> 
> das ist NASCAR 2003 von Papyrus. Papy ist schlicht immer noch die Referenz im Rennsimbereich. Mit dem Patch auf 1.2.irgendwas wurden TransAm Physics freigeschaltet. Die Autos haben mehr Downforce, ein 6-Gang-Getriebe und sind leichter als die Stockcars insgesamt viel mehr das, was man sich unter einem Rennwagen vorstellt. Passende Autos gibt es von den Pits (www.theuspits.com) und demnächst irgendwann von www.projectwildfire.com. Road-Strecken gibt es ebenfalls bei Project Wildfire und die GPL-Kurse kann man mit einem Konverter in N2003 fahren. N2003 mit TransAm ist wie GPL, nur besser *



Ähmmmmmmmm, sollte mir das zu denken geben, dass ich davon jetzt kein Wort verstanden habe?

Puhh, zum Glück bin ich hier im Classic Forum, da gehört Unwissenheit über modernes Zeug ja fast schon zum guten Ton.

Aber das klingt schon verdammt interessant, Michael


gruß Koko*kennt noch Test Drive*


----------



## rasaldul (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> ........
> ...



gab auch nie was besseres


----------



## Steinhummer (3. Dezember 2003)

Tach Staabi,

war ne gute Entscheidung mit der Corfät! Nur am Getriebe musste mal bei, da leckt noch Öl raus. Ach ja, virtuelle Schraubenschlüssel gibts im Gedore-online-Shop... 

Steinhummer


----------



## DocSnyder (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *gruß Koko*kennt noch Test Drive* *


Was für neumodisches Zeuch... 
Ich hab mit Stunt Car Racer angefangen.
Und das war richtiges 3D.


----------



## Kokopelli (3. Dezember 2003)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Das hatte ich auch. Der Sound, wenn das Teil in der Luft war, hat mich bekloppt gemacht

Oh mann, isch will sofocht meinen Amiga wieder 

Gruß koko


----------



## Steinhummer (3. Dezember 2003)

Ihr seid ja vom Pac-man gebissen...

Steinhummer (nach Diktat gen Tetris verreist)


----------



## DocSnyder (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Oh mann, isch will sofocht meinen Amiga wieder
> 
> Gruß koko *


Ich hab meinen noch. *grübel* d.h. ich hab sogar zwei. 

Einen Amiga kann man aber auch heutzutage auf dem PC mit UAE sehr gut emulieren.

*gleichmalmitStuntCarRacerausprobieren*

Für die Mac User unter uns - es gibt auch eine OS X Version von UAE.

Doc*OT*Snyder


----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2003)

IF Fan

.... blöd das Bild ging nicht ... moment ich häng es gleich weiter unten dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2003)

so jetzt wird es wohl hoffentlich funktionieren!


----------



## The Rodenz (3. Dezember 2003)

so und nun das dritte Türchen und Betthupferl, megazüchtig 

bis dann Jan


----------



## nicolai (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DocSnyder _
> *
> Was für neumodisches Zeuch...
> Ich hab mit Stunt Car Racer angefangen.
> Und das war richtiges 3D.  *



Ja, wie Geil! 

Das hab ich als Kind immer gespielt, bitte ich muss das haben.

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## Hilleruli (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Oh mann, isch will sofocht meinen Amiga wieder
> ...



Hey, ich dachte wir sind hier im Klassik-Forum :


----------



## DocSnyder (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nicolai _
> *
> 
> Ja, wie Geil!
> ...


Was hab ich jetzt wieder losgetreten? 

Aber ich muss schon sagen, mit "Turbokarte" machts richtig Laune.


----------



## Greasy Pete (4. Dezember 2003)

[x] Zweiradantrieb
[x] Hinterradlenkung
[  ] Bremse
[?] Fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. Dezember 2003)

Das Bild von George W. Bush, der den GIs in Irak ein Festessen servierte, ging um die Welt  doch nun hat ein Reporter aufgedeckt, dass der Braten gar nicht echt war. Der so knusprig wirkende Truthahn war nur Dekoration. Das schrieb Mike Allen, der einzige Zeitungsreporter, der auf dem geheim gehaltenen Trip in der vergangenen Woche dabei war, am Donnerstag in der Washington Post. Das Weiße Haus verteidigte sich gegen Vorwürfe, es habe die Szene absichtlich arrangiert.

Das Bild zeigte Bush in einem Armee-Parka, breit lachend, umgeben von US-Soldaten und mit einem riesigen Tablett in der Hand. Darauf lag der Truthahn, reich garniert mit Obst und Gemüse  das Festessen, das an diesem Abend, dem in den USA groß gefeierten Erntedankfest, traditionell serviert wird. Die Soldaten wurden laut Allen wie üblich aus der Kantinenküche bedient.

Das Weiße Haus habe von dem dekorativen Teller zuvor nichts gewusst, versicherten Beamte dem Reporter. Es sei üblich, die Kantine an Festtagen derart zu dekorieren.


----------



## Staabi (4. Dezember 2003)

Nabend,

für die Rennsiminteressierten aus der Nähe von Darmstadt  bin ich gestern abend mal eine Runde mit meiner Yeti-Corvette in Watkins Glen gefahren und habe den Sound mitgeschnitten. Kannst Du hier http://www.mtb-classic.de/forum/sept2003/watkins_glen.mp3 herunterladen.

Nebenbei, back zum Topic. Mein nächstes Fully ab März:






Macht mich fertig, nennt mich einen Verräter an der klassischen Sache aber ich finde das Bike so schön, ich lauf schon immer häufiger vom Büro in den Laden um den Prototypen zu sehen .

Für mein derzeitiges Fully gibt es eventuell einen interessanten Nachfolger in meiner Sammlung. Ist noch nicht ganz spruchreif, wird aber sehrwahrscheinlich eines der beiden Räder werden, die ich noch haben will.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Dezember 2003)

... gibt auch noch so was 






...






... 






...







nixfürungut
flo

btw: danke flattermann


----------



## flattermann (4. Dezember 2003)

nix zu danken - bis auf den sattel und die -stütze ist der eingänger sowas von geil - sabber

schön find ich auch die werkstatt von dem typen - ich glaub da lebt einer seine passion aus


----------



## phatlizard (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Macht mich fertig, nennt mich einen Verräter an der klassischen Sache aber ich finde das Bike so schön, ich lauf schon immer häufiger vom Büro in den Laden um den Prototypen zu sehen .
> *



*Das geht ja mal garnicht!!!*


----------



## DocSnyder (4. Dezember 2003)

Frankenbikes gibts demnächst auch ab Werk:


----------



## andy2 (5. Dezember 2003)

und wenn ich an die alte computer diskussion was anhängen darf


Mame der emulator für alle die auf spielhallen automaten stehen oder ebay.com da gibts die jugend noch in echt aber ob man die herbekommt manchmal ist es ganz gut wenn man seine sachen nicht wegschmeisst.



andy2auchbekanntalsmistergalaga!


hier ist nicht zufällig einer der meinen asteroids automaten reparieren kann heullllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bsg (5. Dezember 2003)

@floibex: verdammt ist das teil schick ... und die anderen auf der seite auch ... neid


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Dezember 2003)

@bsg, ja da geht einem das herzerl auf  da ist flattermann auf seinen streifzügen wirklich was richtig schönes ins netz gegangen...

ciao
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Dezember 2003)

Man beachte beim Eingänger das Stückchen Metall am Steuerrohr, um das Bremskabel vom Lack fernzuhalten


Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (5. Dezember 2003)

Wenn wir schon bei alten Computerspielen sind ...
... das Ding ...





.... is doch aus "Thron" geklaut  

Chris


----------



## nimmersatt (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... gibt auch noch so was
> 
> 
> ...



aber weit kommt man mit dem Rad nicht - so schön es auch ist  

ist das Diebstahlschutz auf Englisch?


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nimmersatt _
> *
> 
> aber weit kommt man mit dem Rad nicht - so schön es auch ist
> ...



... 'ne der benutzt das neue finishline "invisible wax" damit der dreck die kette nicht findet, coole idee 

caio
floder'nenkanisterinvisiblebestellthat


----------



## The Rodenz (5. Dezember 2003)

So nun das nachgeholte 4. Türchen, verzeiht mir diese Schwäche

bis dann Jan


----------



## The Rodenz (5. Dezember 2003)

und gleich hinterher das fünfte 

bis dann Jan


----------



## joe yeti (5. Dezember 2003)

naja das geht ja ....!

joe


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Dezember 2003)

... it's nikolausi time ....
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

.
.
.


----------



## cibi (6. Dezember 2003)

Neulich in Kopenhagen


----------



## cibi (6. Dezember 2003)

na,wer hat`s Nikolausi erfunden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (6. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *und gleich hinterher das fünfte
> ...*



Bin ja mal gespannt, womit du uns hinter dem 7. Türchen überraschen willst


----------



## phatlizard (7. Dezember 2003)

Für Details aus Dresden bitte das Bild klicken ...!



 

Sara & Rob feiern ihre GBBC-Titel! Stylish ...!


----------



## peppaman (7. Dezember 2003)

ohne worte



..gefunden bei BohemianCycles....wo sonst


----------



## Hellspawn (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *ohne worte
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin verliebt....
Was ist das für ein Wunderschönes Teil und wo bekomm ich es her?
Meine Fresse, das ist ja wohl mal der allergeilste Vorbau, den ich jemals gesehen habe...
Gibts den auch für MTB?


----------



## The Rodenz (7. Dezember 2003)

So und nun das heutige siebte Türchen und heute ganz speziell für unseren Supermoderator und Magura Experten Martin M der heute Geburtstag hat, Herzlichen Glückwünsch    

und alles Gute   

Bis dann Jan


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Dezember 2003)

Glückwunsch Machtin!

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (7. Dezember 2003)

Jau Männers!

So ist das gut, Jan  

Obwohl, für meinen ganz persönlichen Geschmack könnte ...
aber lasssen wir das, sonst postet staabi wieder irgendwelche Schrauben.

Prost, Männer! Werd mir noch ein Geburtstagsweizen gönnen


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Dezember 2003)

... auf dem lokus 
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## roesli (7. Dezember 2003)

...möcht ich gar nicht so genau wissen, woher Du all die Photos von Brittney S. her hast Flo.......


----------



## whoa (7. Dezember 2003)

@ martin
jlückwunsch! 

@ all
bin ich doch glatt fremgegangen  hoffe meine stahlbikes verzeihen mir
meine erste bauxitschleuder ever.. 

@ koko & nils
maul halten


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Dezember 2003)

Wat jibbet denn da maulzuhalten....sieht doch eh jeder

Gruß Koko


----------



## phattyred (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Wat jibbet denn da maulzuhalten....sieht doch eh jeder
> *



was sieht jeder? ...das es das pace von ebay ist?  
hübschhässlich!

matthias


----------



## peppaman (8. Dezember 2003)

@ martin
auch vom peppaman alles gute zum B-day!!

(Deine frage nach ´nem Berlin-Bericht habe ich nicht vergessen. Diese Woche gibt´s Bilder.)


gruß
Andreas


----------



## Eisenfahrer (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Martin!

Nachträglich auch noch alles gutes aus Bad (very bad!!) Urach.
Frohes Bremsen allerseits!

reiner

(P.S.: das Bild ist KEIN Fake, das sieht jetzt so aus)


----------



## dubbel (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eisenfahrer _
> *Hallo Martin!
> 
> Nachträglich auch noch alles gutes aus Bad (very bad!!) Urach.
> ...



hohenneuffen?


----------



## Eisenfahrer (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> hohenneuffen? *


Nein Hurach, äh Verzeihung Hohen Urach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (8. Dezember 2003)

Tag auch,







schön wars heut  .

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## xc-mtb (8. Dezember 2003)

Super Staabi, da wäre ich jetzt auch lieber!!!

Und jetzt an alle:

Kann mir jemand zu Norwid Stahlrahmen etwas sagen. Kann evtl einen "Fillet Brazed" Rahmen aus P&P Geröhr zu wohl recht günstigen Konditionen erstehen. Er wurde 98' auf Kundenwunsch gebaut, hat aber nur ca. 500km gemacht! Die Züge sind innenverlegt, das Oberrohr ist queroval. Lack ist super erhalten (Schwarz Pulverbeschichtet, Hinterbau silber poliert)! Desweiteren gibt es Sockel für U-Brakes und Canti's! Kann mir das Rad um Neujahr herum mal persöhnlich anschauen, habe bisher nur Fotos!

Frage: Wer kann was zur Qualität von Norwid bzw. Hans Lutz sagen!

CUIP

Matze

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## manic (8. Dezember 2003)

einer genau so in Ebay drin? 

Geiles Bild. Wenn ich hier grade so aus dem Fenster gucke, wein ich auch innerlich das ich nicht radeln kann.....


----------



## xc-mtb (8. Dezember 2003)

Ja da war der Rahmen. Kann vielleicht heute Abend nen paar Bilder posten!
Denkt aber bitte trotzdem schon einmal nach.

Matze


----------



## Steinhummer (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von xc-mtb _
> *Ja da war der Rahmen. Kann vielleicht heute Abend nen paar Bilder posten!
> Denkt aber bitte trotzdem schon einmal nach.
> 
> Matze *



Hab das Teil auch gesehen. Halte Nirosta jedoch nicht für ein geeignetes Rahmenmaterial (spröde, schwer zu verarbeiten etc., war auch mal ein Thread zu dem Thema hier) und hab mich daher nicht weiter drum gekümmert.
Zu Norwid: Was ich von dem kenne, ist gediegene Handwerkskunst! Supersaubere Arbeit, keine Effekthascherei.

Steinhummer


----------



## joe yeti (8. Dezember 2003)

spinnen doch die uracher!!

kopfschüttel!!


----------



## The Rodenz (8. Dezember 2003)

So und nun das achte Türchen  Viel Spaß 

bis dann Jan


----------



## Litespeed (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Tag auch,
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön sogar !


----------



## lebaron (8. Dezember 2003)

ist und ich einfach mal alle teilhaben lassen will ...

im april oder juni kommen metallica evtl. wieder nach berlin

rock n roll

das war zwar mal wieder total im off ... aber egal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (9. Dezember 2003)




----------



## rotwilderer (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *
> Sehr schön sogar*



Bei Euch ist noch Laub an den Bäumen?


----------



## Sylvester (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *   *



...sage mal marc - wird es denn nicht langsam mal zeit dein profil zu modifizieren??


----------



## rob (9. Dezember 2003)

die gewinnerin des glühweinrennens in dresden könnt ich mich auch in rodenz' adventskalender vorstellen


----------



## Beelzebub (9. Dezember 2003)

irgendwo hat ja der spruch von den schönen mädchen aus sachsen mit den bäumen was wahres an sich.............
wenn nur nicht dieser grausame dialekt nicht wäre 

und des aus der waffel von am franggn


----------



## Radebeuler (9. Dezember 2003)

@Beelzebub

Dresdner halten sich mit ihrem sächsüsch noch zurück, im Gegensatz zu den restlichen wie Chemnitzscher oder Lausitzer

Ganz schlimm sind de Arzgebürschler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (9. Dezember 2003)

man lernt nie aus ...

und weil auch dieser post wieder im totalen off ist schon mal der smiley vorweg 

BASTI WEIS JETZT WIE ER MIT WINXP OHNE ZUSATZPROGGI NEN SCREENSHOT MACHT


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *man lernt nie aus ... WINXP ... *



... ms xbox mit fenstern  bastilein das ist teufelszeuch 
dafür hättste leicht 'nen bonti bekommen  

vollindieseiteausdemoff
flo


----------



## lebaron (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... ms xbox mit fenstern  bastilein das ist teufelszeuch
> 
> vollindieseiteausdemoff
> flo *


HÄ?


----------



## phatlizard (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *BASTI WEIS JETZT WIE ER MIT WINXP OHNE ZUSATZPROGGI NEN SCREENSHOT MACHT *



Da hat der kleine Basti aber ein schönes A-A gemacht ... 

Und wenn wir schon mal off-topic sind, dann doch gleich richtig - obwohl so sehen GBBC-Gewinner-Parties nun mal aus!
Ausserdem ist ein Moderator im Bild!






Photoshop ick hör dir tappsen ... !


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> HÄ? *



... sach ich doch, toifelszoich 


flo


----------



## DocSnyder (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Radebeuler _
> *Ganz schlimm sind de Arzgebürschler *


Oh, hör mir auf... 
Es heisst ja, die Leipziger hätte das gemeenste Säggsch, aber das was die im Erzgebirge (speziell Westerzgebirge) produzieren ist mehr als brutal...

Nimm dies:
S'is doch ägohl es selme mid unnere gunge Laid...


----------



## joe yeti (10. Dezember 2003)

nach dem es heute kein babe von rod gibt


----------



## rasaldul (10. Dezember 2003)

sieht aus wie nach einem unfall - gehört aber so.....


----------



## roesli (10. Dezember 2003)

...der Konstruktion wird aber ein Unfall auch nicht so lange auf sich warten lassen


----------



## azraelcars (10. Dezember 2003)

hätte nie gedacht,das das f-16 z-link mal in die serie gegangen ist,das sah so abenteuerlich aus,absolut nicht so,als ob es was halten würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfahrer (10. Dezember 2003)

Es muss einfach mal gesagt werden:

ICH LIEBE DIE GLEITZEIT

Da gewinnt der Begriff "Mittagspause" einfach eine neue Bedeutung
  

reiner


----------



## Eisenfahrer (10. Dezember 2003)

Schöner kann man sein neues Spielzeug  gar nicht einweihen


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2003)




----------



## rasaldul (10. Dezember 2003)

schönes blau!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *schönes blau!  *



Wäre ja auch eine Idee für Deinen nächster Gang zur Lackkammer!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2003)

Flatbed ist wieder da!


----------



## m(A)ui (10. Dezember 2003)

> the Flatbed can hold up to 25 lbs.



was wiegt ein kasten bier?

 
m(A)ui


----------



## kingmoe (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *schönes blau!  *



Yep, absolut! Habe aber heute ein Dave Lloyd RR-Singlespeeder (filled brazed) in grau gesehen, das hat mich echt begeistert. Morgen wird der Rahmen für meine neue Stadtschlampe zum Sandstrahlen gebracht, dann wird er auch grau. Allerdings selbst gepinselt, wird ja eh wieder geklaut...


----------



## cibi (10. Dezember 2003)

R.M. Hammer mit Bontrager Stütze/Sattel, Ebay Canada.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (10. Dezember 2003)

ich glaub ich hab noch nie so ne abgefahrene Sattelstellung in VErbindung mit so ner Überhöhung gesehen...

Bateman


----------



## whoa (10. Dezember 2003)

fakesül aka chainringcrusher aka koko cruist gerade auf britishen bauxit den rhein entlang, hoffentlich macht er nichts kaputt..  


@ phaty
ziemlich spät die meldung, dat jibbet schon recht lang wieder.. jedoch leider nur noch die starrgabel version


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *fakesül aka chainringcrusher aka koko cruist gerade auf britishen bauxit den rhein entlang, hoffentlich macht er nichts kaputt..
> *



Da wird wohl nix passieren, aber weiss der Geier, was danach für ein Aufkleber drauf ist ... !


----------



## azraelcars (10. Dezember 2003)

die sattelstellung auf dem rocky ist eine o-haxen-gorillaarme-ausgleichstellung,sieht das denn keiner?


----------



## rotwilderer (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *wenn nur nicht dieser grausame dialekt nicht wäre*



Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich den Spruch hier bringen darf, aber unvorsichtig wie ich bin mach ichs einfach:

Dann mußt Du halt immer schauen, daß sie den Mund voll hat...


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von azraelcars _
> *die sattelstellung auf dem rocky ist eine o-haxen-gorillaarme-ausgleichstellung,sieht das denn keiner? *



Das ist doch eine neue Raketenabschuss-Vorrichtung oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (10. Dezember 2003)

@ Rotwilderer
sah mal, wo kommst du denn her, dass du Itchy poopzkips kennst?

ich find die auch echt geil!

m(A)ui


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Da wird wohl nix passieren, aber weiss der Geier, was danach für ein Aufkleber drauf ist ... !
> ...



Spielverderber

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> *Dann mußt Du halt immer schauen, daß sie den Mund voll hat... *



ja aber dann werden die mit der Zeit doch etwas dicklich ... !
Und wer ist Itchy poopzkips???


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Spielverderber
> ...



Dafür gibts was auf die Faker-Schnauze!

Entweihung britischer Kulturgüter gilt unter Singlespeedern als Gotteslästerung! Aber Dir schmeckt ja auch das Frühstück dort ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Entweihung *



Entweihung?

ADELUNG

Gruß Koko


----------



## rotwilderer (10. Dezember 2003)

@phaty:

Itchy Poopzkid könnte Dir auch gefallen... Good Ol' California Punkrock (zwar aus Pforzheim oder so, aber wurscht ).
Reinhören bei http://www.itchypoopzkid.com/ und dann auf Sounds...

@m(A)ui:

Jau, die sind richtig cool! Ich bin aus München, und die Jungs haben auf einem Studentenfestival ihre schicke Musik zum Besten gegeben, und ich war sehr sehr sehr positiv angetan  Lustige Show von den Jungs!


----------



## Beelzebub (10. Dezember 2003)

koko beklebt eh alles was nich vor 3 aufm baum ist.

@phaty: kommt drauf an mit was der mund voll ist 

jezze mal on top.


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2003)

Wie geil ist denn das bitteschön ... !

Der GBBC-Schatzmeister haut die Startgelder auf den Kopf!


----------



## phatlizard (10. Dezember 2003)

... und der Webmaster versäufts ... !


----------



## m(A)ui (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rotwilderer _
> *@phaty:
> 
> Itchy Poopzkid könnte Dir auch gefallen... Good Ol' California Punkrock (zwar aus Pforzheim oder so, aber wurscht ).*



Geislingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (10. Dezember 2003)

koko nimm das raubtier weg!


----------



## Kokopelli (10. Dezember 2003)

Tommi mag halt keine Tommies

Gruß Koko


----------



## Greasy Pete (10. Dezember 2003)

Naben-Customising !!  
Wer weiss was es vorher war? Rösli ? 

Soll die neue HR-Nabe für mein Breezer werden.....


----------



## lebaron (10. Dezember 2003)

würde entweder auf sachs 12 gang gehen oder diese eine tandemnabe .... von der mir der name net einfällt ......


----------



## roesli (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *Naben-Customising !!
> Wer weiss was es vorher war? Rösli ?
> 
> Soll die neue HR-Nabe für mein Breezer werden..... *




..tippe mal auf die Nexus-Nabe, die original im Ignaz drin war.....


----------



## rotwilderer (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von m(A)ui _
> *
> 
> Geislingen! *



Jo, genau die Ecke meinte ich ;-)

P.S.: Egal, hauptsache gewonnen :-D


----------



## joe yeti (11. Dezember 2003)

wo bis duuuuuuuu!!!    


kann nicht schlafen ohne mein fertigmacheradventkalendertürchen!!!


----------



## cibi (11. Dezember 2003)

Kaffee ist fertig


----------



## Greasy Pete (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *
> 
> 
> ..tippe mal auf die Nexus-Nabe, die original im Ignaz drin war..... *



Mensch Urs, da trete ich mich ja tot. Gibt es nicht was leichtlaufenderes ? 

Jau, die neue 8 Gang in der Sportversion mit XT-Laufflächen usw. Wer will aber schon in einem Ignaz ne post-mpderne matt-graue Nabe drinn haben? Nach dem abdrehen und polieren sieht die  jetzt klassischer und total glitzernd aus  

Gruß Greasy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (11. Dezember 2003)

Mit der Bitte um Verzeihung, schlechten dienst gehabt,

jetzt kommt Nummer 9


----------



## roesli (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> 
> Mensch Urs, da trete ich mich ja tot. Gibt es nicht was leichtlaufenderes ?
> ...



Schweinebacke!  

Will auch eine Inter-8 Sport! 

Hierzulande kriegst noch nicht mal die Standart Inter-8  - musste für die Stolzen einen aus Germany organisieren


----------



## The Rodenz (11. Dezember 2003)

und nun das zehnte Türchen


----------



## The Rodenz (11. Dezember 2003)

und weil Ihr alle so brav wart, gibt es ein Bonustürchen  

bis dann Jan


----------



## Steinhummer (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *Jau, die neue 8 Gang in der Sportversion mit XT-Laufflächen usw. Wer will aber schon in einem Ignaz ne post-mpderne matt-graue Nabe drinn haben? Nach dem abdrehen und polieren sieht die  jetzt klassischer und total glitzernd aus
> 
> Gruß Greasy *



Wahnsinn, wieviel Zeit du noch neben der Hausrestaurierung hast  .

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *und weil Ihr alle so brav wart, gibt es ein Bonustürchen
> *



Wie in Deinem echten Leben - ein Durcheinander von Frauen ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (11. Dezember 2003)

und noch eins 

Pamela_Andersons_new_video


----------



## The Rodenz (11. Dezember 2003)

Ja im Moment allerdings wohl sortiert, habe heute frei, sitze allerdings zuhause mit drei Kindern mit dreimal Brechdurchfall,

ein putziges Bild jeder einen Eimer vor sich   

habe leider keine digicam mehr, und mir wird auch langsam schlecht, das Bier schmeckt nicht mehr  

bis dann Jan :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## DerAlex (11. Dezember 2003)

Verbrecher, überall:


----------



## andy1 (11. Dezember 2003)

ohhh, da seh ich rot,
soviel Einerlei ist schon zum kot...en.

Nee, sowas sieht nicht mehr schön aus, wenigstens die Reifen müssen auf den Müll.


----------



## Steinhummer (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *Verbrecher, überall: *



Die Kombi aus Alu-Frästeilen (rein technisch eh nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss) und filigranen Stahlrahmen ist ästhetisch immer höchst bedenklich 

@alle Kölsche Jungs he:

Während zwei Jungs auf einer Wiese nahe des Geissbockheims in Köln Fussball
spielen, wird der eine plötzlich von einem Rottweiler angegriffen und ins
Bein gebissen. Der andere Junge nimmt sofort einen Stock, steckt ihn in das
Halsband des Hundes und während er den Stock so dreht, bricht er der Bestie
das Genick, welche darauf das Bein endlich los lässt.

Ein Journalist, der das Geschehen gerade verfolgt hat, rennt sofort zu dem
Jungen um ein paar Bilder zu machen und ihn zu interviewen und schreibt in
sein Notebook: "Äffzeh-Fänn rettet dursch Heldentat singe Fründ, dä vun en
wilde Bestije anjejriffen wod"

Der Junge:  "Aber ich bin doch gar kein FC-Fan"

Der Journalist korrigiert seine Eingabe: "En Kölsche Jung rettet singe Fründ
noh Hunksbess!"

Der Junge: "Aber ich komme doch gar nicht aus Köln"

Der Journalist: "Un vun wo bess´te dann herkumme...??"

Der Junge: "Ich komme aus Leverkusen und bin Bayer04-Fan"

Der Journalist notiert: "Widderlische Rotz-Blag us Leverkusen erwürscht
hilflosen Welpen!"

Steinhummer


----------



## Beelzebub (11. Dezember 2003)

löööööööööööööööööööööööl gefällt mir der witz. koko dichtet den sicher aufn düsseldorfer um 

boah wat is das breezer häßlich.ich glaub ich muss das bild ausdrucken und übern montageständer hängen sö als mahnung


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> * koko dichtet den sicher aufn düsseldorfer um:*














Nä ,dat is schon richtisch so mit dä Pillenfresser!


Gruß Koko


----------



## raymund (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *Naben-Customising !!
> Wer weiss was es vorher war? Rösli ?
> 
> Soll die neue HR-Nabe für mein Breezer werden..... *



Ich rate mal:  Optimum Opti D 240x500

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## lebaron (11. Dezember 2003)

... hat einen namen:

der B-lättern I-st K-eine E-rösung WORKSHOP 2004 ...

es kann keinen gott mehr geben, oder geht es der bike industrie echt so schlecht, dass sich nur noch 4 firmen anzeigen im bremsen-teil leisten können (hope, avid, magura, hayes) ... es ist grausam .... oder gibt es nur noch 4 ....

nicht mal mehr chris king findet man in diesem DING ... 8,60 komplett für den fuß ... mann mann mann

ja ich weis, warum beschwer ich mich eigentlich, ich muss das ding ja nicht kaufen und überhaupt sind wir hier im klassik forum - ja genau im klassik forum.... früher war eben doch alles besser ...

ach ja und wenn früher das dualrad zu racerad verhältnis noch 90& zu 10% war ist es jetzt KOMPLETT andersrum - grauenvoll ... nur noch taiwanschnodder, der 3 verschiedene aufkleber trägt ...

DAS ENDE IST NAH ...

basti
*ohne smiley, weil ich nicht weis ob ich weinen oder lachen soll*


----------



## rasaldul (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *... hat einen namen:
> 
> der B-lättern I-st K-eine E-rösung WORKSHOP 2004 ...
> ...



wer drin ist oder nicht hängt doch meist vom importeur ab ob der seinen arsch bewegt oder nicht. bei king und bikecrew (sind die überhaupt noch?) wundert mich das nicht. hatte vorhin mit jemandem telefoniert  und musste im zuge des gesprächs leider feststellen das auch in den alten bike-workshops sehr viel müll und nur sehr wenig von der bandbreite des marktangebots abgedeckt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> wer drin ist oder nicht hängt doch meist vom importeur ab ob der seinen arsch bewegt oder nicht. bei king und bikecrew (sind die überhaupt noch?) wundert mich das nicht. hatte vorhin mit jemandem telefoniert  und musste im zuge des gesprächs leider feststellen das auch in den alten bike-workshops sehr viel müll und nur sehr wenig von der bandbreite des marktangebots abgedeckt wurde *



nee bike crew is seit knapp 2 jahren platt - da geht nix mehr - klar ist es von den importeuren abhängig aber ... 

ach was reden wir hier - wir wissen das es S****** ist 

naja wie dem auch sei, das teil steht jetzt im schrank neben dem 2003-er und ihm wird denk ich das gleiche schicksal blühen - totale ignoranz ...

zumal - was da drin ist wusste man schon vor nem' halben jahr


----------



## whoa (11. Dezember 2003)

hab mir das ding nach 94, 95, 96 auch mal wieder geholt..
..naja zumindest weiß ich jetzt was für'n lager in mein ssp kommt

absolut unklassisch.. fsa platinum pro isis


fullspeedaheadwas'nschei$$name
whoa


----------



## The Rodenz (11. Dezember 2003)

So und heute abend speziell für Joe das elfte Türchen 

schlaft gut Männer 

bis dann Jan


----------



## phatlizard (11. Dezember 2003)




----------



## cibi (11. Dezember 2003)

.


----------



## phatlizard (11. Dezember 2003)

Cibinium ... also zwei Leute mit Spliff-Zitaten-Signaturen das geht ja mal garnicht!!! 

Obwohl verglichen mit dem Merlin und dem Geschwür, daß vorne rauswächst, ist es wiederum harmlos!



phaty


----------



## joe yeti (11. Dezember 2003)




----------



## Kokopelli (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *hab mir das ding nach 94, 95, 96 auch mal wieder geholt..
> ..naja zumindest weiß ich jetzt was für'n lager in mein ssp kommt
> 
> ...



DAS kannste mal knicken, Alter!

Du glaubst gar nicht, wie wenig Zeit ich im Moment habe...das mit dem Verschicken kann also dauern

Gruß Koko*§§ 253,22,23 StGB*


----------



## phatlizard (11. Dezember 2003)

@Cibnium ... sag mal Du hast doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft Dein Spliff Zitat weggemacht ... !!!!?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (11. Dezember 2003)

Ach Großer,das war doch nur für dich gedacht,so durch die platonische Blume...

...die 85555 war meine erste LP


----------



## cibi (11. Dezember 2003)

Gleich gibts lecker Carbonara...

...ohne coca cola


----------



## cibi (11. Dezember 2003)

Hatten wir den nicht schon,so kurz nach den Volleyballerinas ?


----------



## phatlizard (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cibinium _
> *Gleich gibts lecker Carbonara...
> *



Es geht doch nichts über "Ozean" von Herwig ... !


----------



## zurkoe (11. Dezember 2003)

...sind hier zu viele Blondinen am Start!
Daher eine Extra-Tür:


----------



## ibislover (11. Dezember 2003)

steht gerade so günstig. 

$1800






amshoppen,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (11. Dezember 2003)

das grosse I gefällt mir besser als die schwarzhaarige!

joe


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Dezember 2003)

Warum?

Darum


----------



## phatlizard (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zurkoe _
> *...sind hier zu viele Blondinen am Start!
> Daher eine Extra-Tür: *



nix da ... extra-tür lockt nur spammer-joe an ... !

Nur ein Leckerli pro Tag! Kannst Dich ja fürs nächste Jahr zur Verfügung stellen das Komplettprogramm zu bestreiten!!!

phaty


----------



## Lowrider (11. Dezember 2003)

guet Nacht u schlofet guet...


----------



## Jeroen (11. Dezember 2003)

Jah... sicher ein gute nacht:

[Ja, sehr nett, aber leider hier nicht erlaubt. Ich glaub, das holländische GZSZ gefällt mir besser als das deutsche... Sorry, Staabi  ]


22 Jahr... aus Goede Tijden, Slechte Tijden, was sie auch in Deutschland kennen als Guten Zeiten, Slechten Zeiten in eigner version....


----------



## Lowrider (11. Dezember 2003)

nach ein Betthupferl für Basti


----------



## phatlizard (11. Dezember 2003)

Wenn jetzt jeder seine Lieblingstussi postet, dann sag ich Weihnachten ab!

*@The Rodenz: Bis Montag gibt es jetzt keine Bunnies mehr, den Jungs gehen die Hormone durch!!!*


----------



## phatlizard (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *[Ja, sehr nett, aber leider hier nicht erlaubt. Ich glaub, das holländische GZSZ gefällt mir besser als das deutsche... Sorry, Staabi *



Na wie gut, daß ich mir den Link frühzeitig gesichert habe!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *@The Rodenz: Bis Montag gibt es jetzt keine Bunnies mehr, den Jungs gehen die Hormone durch!!! *



Schade







Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Schade
> *



Zur Not schreibst Du Joe eine email, der hat ja genug auf der Festplatte!
Für jede Lebenslage eine ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (12. Dezember 2003)

man phaty, rod postet jeden tag eine und pasta!!


----------



## Kokopelli (12. Dezember 2003)

B Joe, der Puchstabe ist ein B 

Gruß Koko


----------



## joe yeti (12. Dezember 2003)

[Edit]


----------



## phatlizard (12. Dezember 2003)

@rikman: ich glaub der Joe braucht mal drei Tage IBC Pause, damit er sich die überschüssigen Körperflüssigkeiten aus den Gehirnwindungen rausballern kann ... das ist nur noch sehr schwer zu ertragen!

phaty


----------



## whoa (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> DAS kannste mal knicken, Alter!
> ...



was kann man denn dagegen einwenden?







und noch ein wenig hiervon..







jetzt sei mal nicht so zickig!


----------



## joe yeti (12. Dezember 2003)

man oh man!
gegen welche regel habe ich den bitte schön verstossen??


  

du mitgleid des jahres


----------



## phatlizard (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *man oh man!
> gegen welche regel habe ich den bitte schön verstossen??
> *



Du hast die "Ich-komm-nur-online-wenn-es-weiber-gibt-und-weiss-nicht-wann-ich-es-besser-mal-sein-lassen-sollte"-Krankheit!!!

Und da hilft offensichtlich kein gutes Zureden!
Ein Bild von Sara und ich zeig Dir mal warum das Ding Fertigmacher-Thread heisst!
Du Ohne-Glied des Jahres!

phaty


----------



## joe yeti (12. Dezember 2003)

habe ich angst und gehe lieber schlafen!!!

noch ne kleine zwischenfrage, darf ich mich jetzt ofiziell "ohne glied des jahres" nennen?


----------



## whoa (12. Dezember 2003)

@ koko meen gutster.. 
hab grad 'ne mail gekriegt, dass die singlespeed dropouts morgen von der insel aus auf die reise gehen.. und montag hab ich frei.. ein perfekter tag zur paketannahme.. 



wieüberweistmaneigentlich'nenkastenbier?
whoa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. Dezember 2003)

Hatten wir das Rad schon? Phoenix Titan


----------



## Kokopelli (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> was kann man denn dagegen einwenden?
> *



Das passt einfach nicht

Du glaubst doch nicht allen Ernstes, dasss das Paket von der Insel schon Montag bei dir ist?

Ausserdem schaffe ich es leider auch erst am WE, das Radl g'scheit zu verpacken, sorry.

Ich schick dir aber heute abend ein paar teaser


Gruß Koko


----------



## whoa (12. Dezember 2003)

kein stress großer.. du machst das schon.. 



> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Das passt einfach nicht*



was nicht passt wird passend gemacht!


----------



## phatlizard (12. Dezember 2003)

ebay-chat-raum hier oder was ... ?


----------



## phatlizard (12. Dezember 2003)

@ English Whoa

Sara hat mir diese Woche beigebracht, wie man einen "Propper English Tea" zubereitet! Das musst Du jetzt natürlich auch lernen! Oder es gibt zur Strafe Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## Steinhummer (12. Dezember 2003)

Händler, Vielfahrer oder Gummifetisch?

Steinhummer ("You know, leather...")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *@ English Whoa
> Sara hat mir diese Woche beigebracht, wie man einen "Propper English Tea" zubereitet! Das musst Du jetzt natürlich auch lernen! Oder es gibt zur Strafe Yorkshire Pudding
> *



also nee, meister propper kommt bestimmt nich in meinen tee!


----------



## phatlizard (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Händler, Vielfahrer oder Gummifetisch?
> 
> Steinhummer ("You know, leather...") *



Ja wie? Du kennst Shiggy's Tire World nicht?


----------



## whoa (12. Dezember 2003)

hat von euch einer 'nen plan wie ich aus 'ner pl/sql stored procedure 'ne mail per lotus notes r5 schicken kann


gradratlos
whoa


----------



## Steinhummer (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ja wie? Du kennst Shiggy's Tire World nicht? *



Bislang nicht! Steht die Dame in dem rosa Tüllkleid persönlich hinter der Theke? 

Neues vom Befreier. Man könnte glauben, es sei von Donald Duck! Ist aber von Donald Rumsfeld:

"Berichte, die sagen, dass etwas nicht passiert ist, finde ich
immer interessant, denn wie wir wissen, gibt es Bekanntes, das bekannt ist. Es gibt Dinge, von denen wir wissen, dass wir sie wissen. Wir wissen auch, dass es bekanntermaßen Unbekanntes gibt. Das heißt, wir wissen, dass es Dinge gibt, die wir nicht wissen. Aber es gibt auch Unbekanntes, das unbekannt ist - das, wovon wir nicht wissen, dass wir es nicht wissen."

Damit hat Bumsfeld einen britischen Satire-Award für die blödeste Äußerung des Jahres lässig abgegriffen. 

Steinhummer


----------



## Pan (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Damit hat Bumsfeld einen britischen Satire-Award für die blödeste Äußerung des Jahres lässig abgegriffen.
> *


Okay, dann wollen wir mal den Wortscholastiker raushängen lassen...  

Rumsfelds Aussage finde ich überhaupt nicht unsinnig, sondern sogar recht intelligent. Er unterscheidet zwei Arten des Nichtwissens: 
Dinge, von denen ich weiß, daß ich sie nicht weiß, und Dinge, von deren Existenz ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe. 
Das ist ein nicht unbedeutender Unterschied. Wer weiß, was er alles nicht weiß, weiß mehr als der, der gar nix weiß.

Schade nur, daß der amerikanische Verteidigungsminister zugegebenermaßen nicht noch ein wenig weiter gedacht hat.

Neben den known knowns, den known unknowns und unknown unknowns könnte es ja auch noch die unknown knowns geben: Die Dinge, die man eigentlich wissen könnte oder sollte, aber nicht weiß, z.B. weil man sie nicht wissen will. 

Zu diesem nicht gewußten Wissen könnte z.B. gehören, dass eine rechtsstaatlich orientierte Zivilgesellschaft im Irak nicht automatisch entsteht, nachdem die Amerikaner das Land bombardiert und besetzt haben. 

Hätte man eigentlich wissen können, wollte man aber nicht hören.

Gruß, 
Pan, der gern besser wüßte, was er alles nicht weiß


----------



## phatlizard (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *hat von euch einer 'nen plan wie ich aus 'ner pl/sql stored procedure 'ne mail per lotus notes r5 schicken kann
> *


----------



## phatlizard (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Bislang nicht! Steht die Dame in dem rosa Tüllkleid persönlich hinter der Theke?
> *



Nur zu Deiner Info: das ist nicht etwa ein Geschäft, so sieht es in der Garage von dem Typ aus ... !
Mal abgesehen davon eine wirklich excellente Website für die ECHTEN Gewichte von Reifen und auch die ECHTEN Maße!!!

phaty


----------



## singlespeedpunk (12. Dezember 2003)

That WTB is a work of art! At last an MTB built for drop-bars (if I had the $$$ i'd get another Matt Chester built like that!)

My Jones H-bars are being built as we speak....not long...my precious! (in best Smeegal voice!)

 

Who's the bald chick?

 

Later

SSP


----------



## Steinhummer (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Nur zu Deiner Info: das ist nicht etwa ein Geschäft, so sieht es in der Garage von dem Typ aus ... !
> *



Du meinst, der verkauft gar keine Reifen? Also doch Gummi-Fetisch! ("Dä Typ is fetisch, dä krissde wirklisch nie mieh hin...")



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Mal abgesehen davon eine wirklich excellente Website für die ECHTEN Gewichte von Reifen und auch die ECHTEN Maße!!!
> *



Yep, hab vorhin mal drübergeschaut - sehr komplett!

Steinhummer


----------



## The Rodenz (12. Dezember 2003)

Ein kleines Bilderrätsel  ???

Wer verbirgt sich denn dahinter und läutet ständig mit den Osterglocken  ??

Bis dann Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Ein kleines Bilderrätsel  ???
> 
> Wer verbirgt sich denn dahinter und läutet ständig mit den Osterglocken  ??
> ...



OH GOTT! 

Jan ich hoffe, Du hast gesehen, daß ich Dir in Deiner Eigenschaft als Weihnachts-Hasen-Poster bis Montag freigegeben habe!
Nach genauen Messungen gestern Nacht, musste ich leider feststellen, daß der Testosteron-Gehalt des Fertigmachers über die Grenzwerte gestiegen ist!

Also nur noch Bike-Porn!


----------



## rasaldul (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The Rodenz _
> *Ein kleines Bilderrätsel  ???
> 
> Wer verbirgt sich denn dahinter und läutet ständig mit den Osterglocken  ??
> ...



das ist der sexbesessene bruder unseres kiffer-kumpels hier........


----------



## phatlizard (12. Dezember 2003)

Fucking Brilliant Alex!!!


----------



## singlespeedpunk (12. Dezember 2003)

cool! I thought it might be too big to post here....don't have any picture editing software on my work PC (appart from "Paint")

and yes, "fixed is f**ked!"

 

SSP


----------



## phatlizard (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlespeedpunk _
> *cool! I thought it might be too big to post here....*



It was ... !

Do you actually realize that Matt, you and I always stand in that formation!!!






Okay and sometimes I stick my tongue in his ear!

phaty


----------



## singlespeedpunk (12. Dezember 2003)

...always in formation?

syncronised-beer-drinking as an olympic sport?

   

SSP


----------



## phatlizard (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlespeedpunk _
> *...always in formation?
> 
> syncronised-beer-drinking as an olympic sport?
> *



Yeah but we can't have Rikman in the team he is a damn quitter!

phaty


----------



## singlespeedpunk (12. Dezember 2003)

and I can only join if its 5 rounds or less.....after that I have to enter the "projectile vomiting" contest...like the shot-put but messier!

 

SSP


----------



## phatlizard (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlespeedpunk _
> *"Projectile vomiting"  *



What a brilliant contest for the SSWC2004 - Rikman is a 2:1 favorite for that one! Remember he shoots out of the cover into the street - damn stylish that is ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlespeedpunk (12. Dezember 2003)

Yes, but I was very British about it and retiered quietly to the room to vomit.....and pass out on the toilet!

Matt: Singlespeedpunk? you OK in there?  

Me: what? huh? when did it get to 2am?!  


I have "decorated" several pavement slabs at Warwick university in one go...does that count? When it comes to drinking I'm a real light-weight...well theres not a lot of me to saok up the beer!

That german beer is deadly....might have to eat some food BEFORE I start eating next time!

If your looking for a womans champ Becca is a good bet (5:1) if its vodka or Jaggermeister!  

SSP


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Spielverderber
> ...



... whoa alda und ich sach dich noch LASS FÄKSÜL NICH RAN und wat is  stange von sattel krumm un voone halderung fon rad auch nich grade 

sachichdichlassfäksülnichran
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joe yeti _
> *[Edit] *



... so schreibt man(n) edit*h* ihr panausen 

urlaubs
flo


----------



## lebaron (13. Dezember 2003)

ES scheint mir als sei es an allen hier vorbei gegangen, über eine Woche ist es jetzt her und keiner sagt was !

HARALD SCHMIDT nimmt sein Wasserglas und geht.

Ich verliere den einzigen Grund für den Beitz meines Fernsehers ...

Eine Homage an Harald: http://www.zeit.de/2003/51/Harald_Schmidt


*Hör auf, hier herumzubedienen! * ...

basti
absolutelynotamused

ps: ohne smileys - harald würde auch keins setzen


----------



## The Rodenz (13. Dezember 2003)

ich hab Ihn, der kleine Fisch Nemo wurde gefunden


----------



## mtboma (13. Dezember 2003)

guten abend,

geht ja mal wieder gut ab hier,

ich hab da was gefunden unter Top 5 Classics :

http://www.teamcow.ca/bikeguide/index.html

vieleicht interessiert es ja

schön abend noch   

kim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (13. Dezember 2003)

*würg*

Ich hab ja noch nie soviele gefakte Yetis gesehen!

..ja ja, is ja schon gut...aber trotzdem!





















Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (13. Dezember 2003)

ja sag mal koko hast du das letzte jahr fertigmacher verpennt - die hab ich doch alle schon mal gepostet ...

eigentlich gibt es fast nix von der seite was hier noch nicht war


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ja sag mal koko hast du das letzte jahr fertigmacher verpennt - *
























Gruß Koko


----------



## mtboma (13. Dezember 2003)

hi, 

ich hab das wohl verpennt, oder nicht komplett aufgearbeitet waren mir einfach zu viele Seiten bis 150 oder so bin ich mal gekommen.

der Koko hat doch nur meinen ach ja so bekannten Link verfolgt.

also ich nehm alles auf mich.

Ihr seid aber auch irgendwie unverzeilich.

Dann noch nen gute Nachttrunk und Augenzu.

 

kim


----------



## singlestoph (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> **würg*
> 
> den yetifake fertigmacher thrad
> ...


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtboma _
> *Ihr seid aber auch irgendwie unverzeilich. *



Nur der Basti - und der tut das auch nur um sein Revier zu markieren!

Ich muss mal wieder eine Lanze für neueren Yeti-Fakes brechen - die sehen ja fast besser aus, als das alte Zeug!  

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *www.parkmassaker.ch*



Sag mal Stophelchen - ihr habt doch echt Angst vor Konkurrenz aus dem Ausland oder? Man erfährt von den "Ausfahrten" bei Euch immer so spät!
Naja und irgendwie hatte ja auch kein Schweizer genug Arsch in der Hose mal beim GBBC aufzutauchen! Isolation?

phaty


----------



## Cycleshark (14. Dezember 2003)

> Naja und irgendwie hatte ja auch kein Schweizer genug Arsch in der Hose mal beim GBBC aufzutauchen!



einspruch euer ehren...das gabs schon welche ärsche ... 

oncle pete


----------



## phatlizard (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cycleshark _
> *
> 
> einspruch euer ehren...das gabs schon welche ärsche ...
> ...



Lieber Alpen-Guru,

muss ich Dich ernsthaft daran erinnern, daß Du eine _*Schaltung*_ an Deinem Rad hattest ... !!! Damit warst Du zwar beim Glühweinrennen aber leider nicht beim GBBC! 
Ich möchte doch nur der _grossartigen, unvergleichlichen_ Schweizer Singlespeed Scene ein bisschen Feuer unter dem Hintern machen!

[Provokation] Ob Du allerdings genug Arsch in der Hose hast, mal mit einem Gang aufzulaufen, das werden wir dann in 2004 sehen [/Provokation]

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Dezember 2003)

... power 









ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Sag mal Stophelchen - ihr habt doch echt Angst vor Konkurrenz aus dem Ausland oder? Man erfährt von den "Ausfahrten" bei Euch immer so spät!
> ...



na ja wer weiss, vielleicht näxtes jahr

parkmassaker 2003/2004 übrigens immer am letzten sonntag der monate dezember, januar, februar in zürich.ch
hätte nicht gedacht das dich sowas interessiert 

gruss stoph


----------



## eggahard (15. Dezember 2003)

Moin moin @ all,

hier noch eine kleine buchstaberaedsel vor die heia: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2444937071

isse wahnsinn 

...


----------



## singlestoph (15. Dezember 2003)

ein bild anzuhängen 
huiiii!


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *
> 
> na ja wer weiss, vielleicht näxtes jahr
> *



Also wenn bei der WM keine Schweizer aufschlagen, marschieren wir ein ... !
Ähm also in total friedlicher Absicht natürlich!!

phaty


----------



## cibi (15. Dezember 2003)

Bike fertigmachen !

 Da hab ich mal richtig Bock drauf !


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2003)

Heute für mtboma 

Man kann zwar die Nippel sehen - aber ich denk mal heute geht das durch!
Und Oma erzähl mir keinen Mist nach dem Motto: "Nee nee der sieht viel zu Künstlich aus und ich mag ja garkeine Muskeln an Männern ... !" Bullsh*t!!! 

Ach ja natürlich auch für unsere Freunde aus Köln!


----------



## mtboma (15. Dezember 2003)

ja,   

nur ein bischen Aerodynamisch glatt um die Nippel, Messerspeichen sind so windschnittig.

Dann doch besser das Model, Sean Kelly und Olav Ludwig bei Paris - Rubai (ist irgendwie falsch geschrieben),

Oder das Model Fangopackung, haben beide irgendwie mehr.

Männer dürfen nicht so glatt aussehen. Der Urschrei muß auch ein bischen sichtbar sein. 
   

oma


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtboma _
> *Männer dürfen nicht so glatt aussehen. Der Urschrei muß auch ein bischen sichtbar sein. *



AHA also doch ... !


----------



## nordstadt (15. Dezember 2003)

Mein gott wie schwul hält der denn die Gitarre    

Mfg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nordstadt _
> *Mein gott wie schwul hält der denn die Gitarre
> 
> Mfg Chris *



Der uneheliche Deutsche Sohn von Eddie van Halen bei "Deutschland sucht den Punkrock-Star" ... ? Grenzwertig!

phaty


----------



## nordstadt (15. Dezember 2003)

ach grosser - dass war ja nur auf die Pupe von deinem Post bezogen - dass auf dem bild ist der unehelich Sohn von EVH - bild ich mir glaub ich ein... DREI AKKORDE FÜR EIN HALLELUJA!!!


----------



## Greasy Pete (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nordstadt _
> *Mein gott wie schwul hält der denn die Gitarre
> 
> Mfg Chris *



Hey, wie uns RTL2 doch heute mitteilen wollte: "Schwul macht cool!"


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> 
> Hey, wie uns RTL2 doch heute mitteilen wollte: "Schwul macht cool!" *



HOMOSEXUALS ARE GAY!


----------



## DocSnyder (15. Dezember 2003)

:kotz:


----------



## cibi (16. Dezember 2003)

...schon im Bett ?

 Ab heute darfst du doch wieder ein Türchen aufmachen !

 Ich leih dir mal schnell eins aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtboma (16. Dezember 2003)

> AHA also doch ... !



 

ja das is es doch.

und die meisten bremsen sich doch nur weil se unsicher sind, mal wirklich was von sich selbst rauszulassen. Und die, die es unangenehm finden, tja die solten sich mal fragen ob se nicht nur eifersüchtig und neidisch sind auf die Freiheit eines Anderen.

Jungs ihr müsst alle noch lockerer werden.
Die Angepassten sind doch leider in der Mehrheit.

oma berger


----------



## The Rodenz (16. Dezember 2003)

Mit der Bitte um Nachsicht, war gestern abend retten 

jetzt ein Türchen zum guten Morgen 

bis dann Jan


----------



## The Rodenz (16. Dezember 2003)

Außerrdem sollte heute abend ein Bild reanimiert werden, was hoffentlich der Basti noch auf dem PC hat, die Parade der osttschechischen Dessousfachverkäuferinnen, Wer sich erinnert und als erstes das Bild bringt, gewinnt Weißbier auf dem nächsten GBBC Ereignis

bis dann Jan


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtboma _
> *: mal wirklich was von sich selbst rauszulassen. *



Also poliddisch hobsch do gor keen Broblem mit

Los Dicker, zeig's ihr


Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtboma _
> *Jungs ihr müsst alle noch lockerer werden.
> Die Angepassten sind doch leider in der Mehrheit.
> *



*Hüstel* ... noch lockerer?
Ich glaube das brächte uns jenseits der Legalität!

Nach vielen Gesprächen in der Männerrunde sind wir sogar bereit unsere latent vorhandenen homoerotischen Bedürfnisse öffentlich zu befriedigen!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Dezember 2003)

Weil man garnicht oft genug an ihn erinnern kann ...!






 I hurt myself today
 to see if I still feel
 I focus on the pain
 the only thing that's real
 the needle tears a hole
 the old familiar sting
 try to kill it all away
 but I remember everything
 what have I become?
 my sweetest friend
 everyone I know
 goes away in the end
 you could have it all
 my empire of dirt
 I will let you down
 I will make you hurt
 I wear my crown of shit
 on my liar's chair
 full of broken thoughts
 I cannot repair
 beneath the stain of time
 the feeling disappears
 you are someone else
 I am still right here
 what have I become?
 my sweetest friend
 everyone I know
 goes away in the end
 you could have it all
 my empire of dirt
 I will let you down
 I will make you hurt
 if I could start again
 a million miles away
 I would keep myself
 I would find a way


----------



## zurkoe (16. Dezember 2003)

The Highwaymen:

About the time that daddy left to fight the big war                                             
I saw my first pistol in the general store
In the general store, when i was thirteen
Thought it was the finest thing i ever had seen

So i asked if i could have one some day when i grew up                                         
Mama dropped a dozen eggs,she really blew up
She really blew up and i didn't understand                                                  
Mama said the pistol is the devil's right hand

The devil's right hand,the devil's right hand                                
Mama said the pistol is the devil's right hand

My very first pistol was a cap and ball colt                                                       
Shoots as fast as lightin' but it loads a mighty slow
Loads a mighty slow and soon i found out                                                         
It can get you into trouble but it can't get you out

So then i went and bought myself a colt 45                                     
Called a peacemaker but i never knew why
Never knew why,i didn't understand                                                       
'Cause Mama said the pistol is the devil's right hand

Well i got into a card game in a company town                                         
Caught a miner cheating i shot the dog down
Shot the dog down,watched the man fall
Never touched his holster never had a chance to draw
The trial was in the morning and they drug me out of bed

Asked me how i pleaded, not guilty i said
Not guilty i said,you've got the wrong man                                                         
Nothing touched the trigger but the devil's right hand

The devil's right hand,the devils's right hand
Mama said the pistol is the devil's right hand
Mama said the pistol is the devil's right hand


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Dezember 2003)

@rodenz: der herr ruft so bekommt er...............

da freu ich mich ja schon auf viel bier gggggg*


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Dezember 2003)

ach ja auf seite 345 ist bastis orig. in groß


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2003)

Es geht doch nichts über einen Konsequenten Oldschool-Aufbau:
Moustache Lenker mit Stoff(!!!)- und Schellack-Kleber(!!!!)-Lenkerband nebst FSA Vorbau und King-Steuersatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (17. Dezember 2003)

Eins muss ich grad noch loswerden:

FC!!! 








und extra für Whoa : http://www.groundhopping.de/koeube03.htm


Gruß Koko


----------



## odelay (17. Dezember 2003)

die allumfassende, einzigartige und komplette Erklärung aller für Rahmenbau jemals verwendeter Materialien in einer einzigen ebay-Auktion :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2773921935&category=30746 

mit solchen Highlights:


> Nun was gibt es noch für Materialien für den Rahmenbau. "Beryllium" - dies ist der ulitmative Superstoff -Nur einen Rahmenhersteller gab es vor ca 15 Jahren in den USA - alle, aber auch alle relevanten Werte für den Rahmenbau sind im allerobersten Bereich ---- aber dieser Stoff ist extrem giftig - so toxisch, daß trotz Superversiegelung alle Menschen die ihn hatten, exterem krank wurden.


----------



## Lhafty (17. Dezember 2003)

Gäähn, das ist alt und außerdem geklaut (von henry... stammt diese Doktorarbeit). Neu ist auch nicht der dreiste Preis für den versucht wird den Mist zu verschleudern.

marc


----------



## whoa (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Eins muss ich grad noch loswerden:
> 
> FC!!!
> ...



ich wollt dir grad gratulieren, aber wer solch schreckliche links postet, sollte eher abgemahnt werden!

staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabi, der koko ärgert mich.. 




übrigens schreibt sich mein nick whoa nicht Whoa! kapische


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Dezember 2003)

laß ihn doch wenn sein FC einmal im jahr gewinnt.das ist dann wie wenn ostern und weihnachten zusammenfällt


----------



## singlespeedpunk (17. Dezember 2003)

Phaty,

What is "Schellack"...I would ask on STW but affraid of getting laughed at!

SSP


----------



## whoa (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *laß ihn doch... *



NEVER EVER!  ich geh mal davon aus, dass du den link entweder nicht angeklickt oder nicht verstanden hast..  ..dieser link ist menschenverachtend, hundsgemein und fies hoch 10

p.s. tante härta kann von mir aus gern zweistellig verlieren, sogar gegen den fc


----------



## phatlizard (17. Dezember 2003)

Ich mach es ja nicht oft ... aber wenn mir schon  mal ein ebay Angebot gefällt dann so eins! 

... Steinhummer unbedingt anclicken!  

phaty


----------



## Martin M (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlespeedpunk _
> *Phaty,
> 
> What is "Schellack"...I would ask on STW but affraid of getting laughed at!
> ...



Bwaaaaahhhhh
oooops, sorry   

Serious answer: "Schellack" is an very old fashioned paint for furniture, instruments (violins, something like that), and you can use it to glue the bar tape - but only very old fashioned bar tape.

I found a translation in my dictionary: shellac.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (18. Dezember 2003)

@ koko
hab das pace gestern gekriegt, hat mir über die niederlage gestern hinweggeholfen. abgesehen von der kleinen schmarre (was soll's) ein traum! danke danke danke!
mit den ganzen teilen die da dran sind hab ich ja einiges für die classic-teile-galerie.. 

@ all
ich weiß ja das die alte ringle moby bruchgefährdet ist, gilt dies für alle durchmesser (auch 29.4) oder nur für die dürren im 26.8er yeti-maß?
achso da das meine erste ringle ist möcht ich mal anmerken, dass der klemmmechanismus der größte schei$$ überhaupt ist.. 

@ phaty & alle anderen uk-spezis
mensch das ding ist ja echt genial, im speziellen die sattelklemmung, die konifizierung, das finish (erinnert mich an die aktuelle xtr).. 
weiß einer wie ich herauskriege von wann das rc200 ist und um welche version es sich handelt.. ich hab da was gelesen, dass das aktuelle f8 als zusatzkürzel hat und es früher ein f2 gab.. gab's also auch f1, f3, f4, f5, f6, f7?

ach nochwas, da kann mir wahrscheinlich basti am ehesten weiterhelfen..  ..also 
@ basti
ist die mavic 121 die vorgängerin der d521? gibt's unterschiede ausser den aufklebern? wieviel wiegt 'ne 121 ceramic in etwa?

p.s. die singlespeed dropouts aus uk sind schon unterwegs.


----------



## Steinhummer (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ich mach es ja nicht oft ... aber wenn mir schon  mal ein ebay Angebot gefällt dann so eins!
> 
> ... Steinhummer unbedingt anclicken!
> ...



     

Ohne Zweifel der legitime Nachfolger des Diddl-Maus-Versteigerers.

Steinhummer


----------



## flattermann (18. Dezember 2003)

@ whoa:
bin zwar nicht basti kann Dir aber etwas über die 121 sagen. 

Laut Mavic-Katalog von 1996 530 g schwer, 28 mm breit, 18 mm hoch, Bremsfläche 10 mm hoch.

Zitat Katalog:
Leistungsfähige Downhill-Felge, zuverlässig, eine Spitzenleistung von MAVIC.

Einsatzbereich:
Downhill- und Trial, hoch belastbar (Tandem) in harteloxierter Ausführung ohne Keramikbeschichtung besonders geeignet für Räder mit Scheibenbremsen.

Gruß Ulrich


----------



## lebaron (18. Dezember 2003)

@whoa....

ja die ist der unmittelbare vorgänger, der einzige unterschied ist, das die 121 etwas flacher-"platter" ist als die 521, bei der 521 ist die felge etwas mehr gewölbt, das gewicht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen ...

die ceramic shicht ist da gerne und schnell abgeplatzt, würde eher die cd variante nehmen ... 

breite ist die selbe

cheers


----------



## whoa (18. Dezember 2003)

@ flattermann
danke für die ausführliche info.. 


@ basti
abgeplatzt? bei der 121 oder bei der 521?


----------



## ibislover (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *@ basti
> abgeplatzt? bei der 121 oder bei der 521? *


95/96 bei egal welcher ceramic felge von mavic.

gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (18. Dezember 2003)

bei der 121 , 

bei der 521 weiß ich es nicht, da ich mich nie mit cearmicfelgen "abgegeben" habe

ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass das alles bei trial einsatz war, wo es eben oft zu durchschlägen kam, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es auchbei touren und steinkontakt dazu kommen kann ... will dir das aber nicht schlecht reden...


----------



## flattermann (18. Dezember 2003)

im bike workshop `99 ist die d 521 mit 590 Gramm angegeben


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2003)




----------



## ZeFlo (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> 95/96 bei egal welcher ceramic felge von mavic.
> 
> ...



... nicht nur da  auch noch deutlich später, ist eigentlich ein dauerproblem bei denen ...


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Dezember 2003)

... ich euch nicht vorenthalten was passiert wenn??? 

ciao
flo


----------



## Altitude (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wäre für die Premiere 2012 in Leipzig!!!!

Wo muß ich unterschreiben???


----------



## ibislover (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... ich euch nicht vorenthalten was passiert wenn??? *


*herrlich!!*  


gruß,
phil


----------



## Litespeed (18. Dezember 2003)

Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich aus Gewichtsgründen die Luft aus meiner Gabel und den Reifen lasse ???


Und hier noch ein ganz besonderes Schmankerl zum Thema "sportliche Frauen" ! 


:kotz:


----------



## Litespeed (18. Dezember 2003)

Hach, vor lauter hin und weg doch tatsächlich das Bild vergessen :

[war auch besser so]


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2003)

Sag mal so von Saarländer zu Saarländer - kommt Dir das nicht auch etwas ekelig vor ... !
Haben wir hier in letzter Zeit ein Geschacksproblem?

Naja wird wahrscheinlich eh gelöscht! Man kann wenn man will auch gut aussehende Body-Builderinnen online finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litespeed (18. Dezember 2003)

Ach Phatty Du tust mir unrecht.
So von amüsiertem Saarländer zu geschocktem Saarländer...

Der Kotz-Smiley ist dummerweise auf der vorigen Seite hängen geblieben.
Wenn ich jemals gutaussehende Bodybuilderinnen posten möchte, so werd ich das tun, diesmal aber war das nicht meine Absicht.

Und nur für Dich, Grosser, und für all diejenigen, die mir zutrauen auf solche Geschwüre abzufahren hier nochmal der dazu passende Smiley :

:kotz:

Baschdel


----------



## Altitude (18. Dezember 2003)

daß es euch im Saarland schlecht geht, aber daß Ihr so verzweifelt seit...ich hatt ja keine Ahnung...

...nachdem Ich dieses Bild erblickt habe, wer ich wieder Unsummen an Geld in die Therapie stecken müssen...

aber keine Angst, meine saarländischen Freunde:

Ich werde sofort einen Brief an meinen CSU-Bundestagsabgeordneten schreiben, der soll dafür sorgen, daß Ihr auch was vom Solidaritätszuschlag abbekommt... 


Alles wird gut!!!!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Ich werde sofort einen Brief an meinen CSU-Bundestagsabgeordneten schreiben, der soll dafür sorgen, daß Ihr auch was vom Solidaritätszuschlag abbekommt... *



Nee der will uns dann ja sofort an Rheinland-Pfalz verschachern ... !
Dann wandere ich aber aus nach Alaska!







Übrigens nach einer Umfrage von FORSA geben die Saarländer dieses Jahr von allen Deutschen, das meiste Geld für Weihnachtsgeschenke aus! Im Schnitt 700 - was das bedeutet? Dass Deutschland wirklich am Arsch ist!

phaty

P.S.: Baschdel, dass Dir der Frau nicht gefällt war mir schon klar - aber warum dann zeigen??? Grenzwertig ... extrem grenzwertig!


----------



## Litespeed (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> P.S.: Baschdel, dass Dir der Frau nicht gefällt war mir schon klar - aber warum dann zeigen??? Grenzwertig ... extrem grenzwertig! *



Na ist das hier der Fertigmacher oder nicht ?

Jetzt sei mal nicht so pingelig, da gab's schon ebensoschlimme Sachen.

Baschdel


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Litespeed _
> *
> 
> Na ist das hier der Fertigmacher oder nicht ?
> ...



Klar ist das der Fertigmacher und ich bin auch nicht pingelig - ich mach Dich nur fertig!!!
Wer auf Bulgarische Kugelstosserinnen steht, der hat es verdient!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Dezember 2003)

Ganz ohne Doping-Mittel!

seufz ...


----------



## rasaldul (18. Dezember 2003)

dann funk´ ich mal dazwischen mit´m echten radel, denkt euch einfach die hässliche campa-ausstattung weg und träumt vom rest


----------



## Litespeed (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Klar ist das der Fertigmacher und ich bin auch nicht pingelig - ich mach Dich nur fertig!!!
> ...



Bulgarische Kugelstosserin ?
Du verwechselst die nicht zufällig mit Anna Bolika ? 

Hab ich's nicht immer gesagt : Flammen werden niemals out sein !

@ Rasaldul

DU hast Geschmack !

Baschdel


----------



## andy1 (18. Dezember 2003)

also ich suche immer die sportliche Frau und find nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (19. Dezember 2003)

straight from england..


----------



## odelay (19. Dezember 2003)

klarer Fall für die Klassischeracebikesdürfenauchheutenichtalsgeriatriesänftemißbrauchtwerdenbeauftragte


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *straight from england..  *



Fucking brilliant!


----------



## kingmoe (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *klarer Fall für die Klassischeracebikesdürfenauchheutenichtalsgeriatriesänftemißbrauchtwerdenbeauftragte
> *



:kotz: 

Das ist doch das Zaskar, was der Besitzer sein Wochen trotz des gruseligen Aufbaus über Sofortkauf gegen eine Doppelhaushälfte am Elbhang zu tauschen versucht... Der hat seine letzte Marktanalyse definitiv vor etlichen Jahren gemacht. So ein schöner Rahmen, schnüff.


----------



## Lhafty (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *dann funk´ ich mal dazwischen mit´m echten radel, denkt euch einfach die hässliche campa-ausstattung weg und träumt vom rest  *



...darf ich mir auch den hässlichen Rest wegdenken und von der Campa Ausstattung träumen?  

@kingmoe:
wie würde andy2 jetzt sagen: man muß halt Geduld haben um einen reellen Preis zu bekommen. Und man kann doch so einen "klassischen" Aufbau nicht einfach verschenken.  


marc


----------



## Lhafty (19. Dezember 2003)

Hatten wir den schon?

LINKS ist Klassik...und RECHTS kommt vom Konsum zu vieler bewußtseinserweiternder Substanzen!







... aber zum Glück ist dazwischen das göttliche Lightning entstanden.

marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



  Wo ist denn das Foto aufgenommen? Und von wem? Hast du dich auf deiner "[email protected] in Frankreich"-Tour oberhalb von Rouen verfahren?

Steinhummer (mag den Winter!)


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Dezember 2003)

Sollte man nicht mal nen Fred aufmachen mit den schönsten Reisebildern? So zum Träumen an langen Winterabenden?

Steinhummer


----------



## rasaldul (19. Dezember 2003)

auch schön


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Sollte man nicht mal nen Fred aufmachen mit den schönsten Reisebildern? So zum Träumen an langen Winterabenden?
> 
> *



Hab ich schon mal probiert - aber war vielleicht noch zu sommerlich damals ....

FERIEN!!!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2003)

Old-school!


----------



## oldman (19. Dezember 2003)

... ich liebe Daumis................


----------



## Dr.Dos (19. Dezember 2003)

> _rasaldul:_
> *auch schön *


Bridgestone MB-Ø und MB-1 waren damals das Beste, was der Markt hergab: Tange Prestige, geniale Race-Geometrie und insbesondere beim 'Zip' der Lack in Crème und die Ausstattung mit Dia-Compe 985 und SS5, Ritchey Logics, ultraleichten Suntour Shiftern und maximal 10,2kg Gewicht. Das ALLERBESTE, ich habe mich nächtelang deswegen hin- und hergewälzt! Leider war das '88 (?) noch ein wenig zu teuer für mich. LEIDER!


----------



## whoa (19. Dezember 2003)

Ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, ich glaub es nicht....


Dinge gibt's die gibt's gar nicht!



Gerade hat der Postbote geklingelt und mir eine Rennradgabel vorbeigebracht die ich für 3.- in Worten drei Euro bei eBay geschossen habe.


Da hängt doch glatt noch so ein "oller" alter Steuersatz dran..


----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2003)

Schicker Joystick ... !


----------



## nordstadt (19. Dezember 2003)

Na Ja da fällt mir doch die Fresse runter whoa: 

DA IS JA MAL EIN SCHÖNES WEIHNACHTGESCHENK!!! Meinen Glückwunsch

Mfg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (19. Dezember 2003)

Dieses Jahr gab es bei den National Cyclocross Champs in den USA zum ersten mal eine Singlespeeder-Klasse - und da haben zwei ganz harte Jungs den fitfu©kern mal gezeigt, wo der Frosch die Locken hat!


[edit] oooops link tot fotos weg ... [/edit]


----------



## odelay (19. Dezember 2003)

na da fallen einem ja noch ganz andere Möglichkeiten ein
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t94063.html


----------



## DerAlex (20. Dezember 2003)

für ein Fully nicht übel, oder?


----------



## The Rodenz (20. Dezember 2003)

So nun mal wieder ein Türchen 

bis dann Jan


----------



## Triple F (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *für ein Fully nicht übel, oder? *



Yup, bestimmt ne entspannte Sitzposition...


----------



## Jeroen (20. Dezember 2003)

Mein Bauxiet Singlespeed for the moment...

weiss nicht genau warum, aber etwas vom mich sagt das es hier im Fertigmacher gehört....


----------



## eL (20. Dezember 2003)

was´n das für ne ultracoole pornogabel da vorne drin???


----------



## bsg (20. Dezember 2003)

@el: dieses furchtbare ding ist eine "lawill leader" (der lawill,der auch die yetis designed hat ...) und wurde dann eine zeit lang von control tech auf den markt gebracht ...


----------



## Jeroen (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *was´n das für ne ultracoole pornogabel da vorne drin??? *



Das ist ein Lawwill Leader 3, gefertigt durch Control Tech USA. Mert Lawwill hat dieses system entwickelt. Functioniert gut, wenn richtig ausgeführt.

Dieser hat nicht viel federweg und ist ziemlich straff, dah in 1993-1996 die luftdämpfer nocht nicht so sensible waren als heute. Es ist aber noch 100% in ordnung und fahrt nervös (vorderradnabe steht ziemlich dicht im linien mit das steuerrohr).

Das Lawwill concept soll bei ein hinterbau mehr vorteile bieten und es scheint eine der besten systemen zu sein für DH... Ich bin selber nicht so 'into' federung... also 'don't ask me'  

Gekauft weil es so compliciert ist, das es da durch schön ist....






JB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (20. Dezember 2003)

Double postings suk...


----------



## nicolai (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *Dinge gibt's die gibt's gar nicht! ... für 3.- in Worten drei Euro bei eBay geschossen habe:*



Wow, mit SuperDrive oder ohne .. ?! 

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2003)

Nach dem Gabel-Schocker erstmal wieder was für 's Auge ...


----------



## lebaron (20. Dezember 2003)

ich persönlich find ja die duc monster im hintergrund viel interessanter  .... das einzig wahre motorrad ....

will sich nicht mal jemand opfern und ein paar schöne exemplare posten?


basti
*duc-lover*


----------



## phatlizard (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *will sich nicht mal jemand opfern und ein paar schöne exemplare posten?
> *



Leider immer noch keine Ducati???


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Dezember 2003)

... baronessa 

















basti gone wild....
















reichtdasjetzt
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (21. Dezember 2003)

@ nicolai
leider ohne.. war ich zu geizig für.. 


@ all
wer kann's mr erklären, ich raff es einfach nicht


----------



## Steinhummer (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *Mein Bauxiet ...*



VERRÄTER!!! 

Stahlhummer

@floibex: Du Tier! Besonders das letzte...


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2003)

Bloody hell ...


----------



## DocSnyder (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *ich persönlich find ja die duc monster im hintergrund viel interessanter  .... das einzig wahre motorrad ....*


Och nö... 

Wenn dann das hier:


----------



## lebaron (21. Dezember 2003)

@whoa ...

...diese smart cranks haben doch glaube ich sonen federmechanismus, der dem totpunkt bei 180° der kurbelumdrehung entgegenwirken soll ... BLA BLA ...

weis es aber nich genau


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *@whoa ...
> 
> ...diese smart cranks haben doch glaube ich sonen federmechanismus, der dem totpunkt bei 180° der kurbelumdrehung entgegenwirken soll ... BLA BLA ...
> ...



... neien, das sind zwei von einander unabhängige kurbeln  die aber, jede für sich, die beinkraft überträgt. 

der gag dabei ist das jedes bein nur sich selbst bewegen muss und nicht noch das andere wieder mit hochdrücken.

ist aber eher was für ergometer, lenkt beim fahren in freier wildbahn doch etwas ab da man(n)frau sich äggsschdrehm konzentrieren muss

klugschei$$er
flo


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Dezember 2003)

FERTIG!!!!! 
















98 ausgedruckte Seiten liegen vor Koko.








Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Es wird ja auch Zeit ... so ganz ohne Juristen fühle ich mir hier immer etwas unsicher ... !

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... neien, das sind zwei von einander unabhängige kurbeln  die aber, jede für sich, die beinkraft überträgt.
> ...



Fitfucker-Schrott!


----------



## Altitude (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *FERTIG!!!!!
> 
> Gruß Koko *



Gratuliere....

...steht auch was Vernünftiges drin????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Gratuliere....
> ...



Ach iwo!

Nur Jura-Schrott


Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (21. Dezember 2003)

....oder porno stars ....

JA DER BASTI is jetzt ein promi, für den fall, dass irgendeiner von euch mal in die verlegenheit kommt sich das PARANOIA4 video anzugucken ... werden ihr beim rennen in lauscha, nach einer kurzen slo-mo-aufnahme von frank schneider, im hinitergrund zwei mächtig cooooole knipsende typen im bild stehen sehen ... na dreimal dürft ihr raten wer das ist ... 



... genau der basti und sein kumpel gorden bei bundesliga rennen in lauscha 2002 ...

meine fresse - ich hab nicht schlecht geguckt als da aufeinmal meine fresse auffem bildschirm erschien ... tja die welt is eben doch ein dorf ... so das wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben - schönen trag euch noch ...

ach ja wer mir davon nen screenshot machen kann der bekommt beim nächsten treffen ein 

CHEERS
basti


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *... genau der basti und sein kumpel gorden bei bundesliga rennen in lauscha 2002 ...
> *



BUNDESLIGA???? DOWNHILL .... ??? BDR!!!!!!

Exkommunikation oder so ... !

Großer Gott, Basti, Du trittst ja in meine Fußstapfen - berühmt durch das Rumstehen bei MTB-Rennen! Auch ne Karriere ...!

phaty


----------



## lebaron (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *BUNDESLIGA???? DOWNHILL .... ??? BDR!!!!!!
> 
> Exkommunikation oder so ... !
> ...



TJA, nur die harten komm' in'n garten...


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Dezember 2003)

... der  hat das zeug ein würdiger nachfolger von was passiert wenn??? zu werden 

ichliebetechnikforen
flo


----------



## Lupi (21. Dezember 2003)

wir hatten ja schon den


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... der  hat das zeug ein würdiger nachfolger von was passiert wenn??? zu werden
> 
> ichliebetechnikforen
> flo *



Das ist doch Aufruf zum Extrem-Spamming ... ! Mein lieber Flo demnächst bekommst Du von Rikman drei Tage Sonderurlaub!


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Dezember 2003)

Noch 3 Tage bis Weihnachten











Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Noch 3 Tage bis Weihnachten
> 
> 
> ...



Koko es ist immer wieder schockierend, auf welchen Webseiten Du Dich rumtreibst ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (21. Dezember 2003)

herr d., das sie mal auf diese bunten bauxit-bomber abfahren hätte ich ja nicht gedacht - ich bin schockiert


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *herr d., das sie mal auf diese bunten bauxit-bomber abfahren hätte ich ja nicht gedacht - ich bin schockiert  *



Mark, bist Du jetzt schon so gelangweilt, daß Du anfängst IBC-Listings zu fälschen??? Du brauchst ne Frau!

Natürlich nur eine, die zum Rad passt ...


----------



## whoa (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *herr d., das sie mal auf diese bunten bauxit-bomber abfahren hätte ich ja nicht gedacht - ich bin schockiert  *



mensch marc lies doch mal! 

das muss heißen "abgefahren sind", denn schließlich löst andy ja auf 

wiewär'smitsalzsäure
whoa


----------



## rasaldul (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Mark, bist Du jetzt schon so gelangweilt, daß Du anfängst IBC-Listings zu fälschen??? Du brauchst ne Frau!
> ...



gefälscht is hier nix - dafür haben wir ja koko  war mir allerdings klar das dir das nicht auffällt
dein vorschlag zum "chick of the week" kommt mir nicht ins haus - die will am ende immer nur das eine rad fahren und das geht ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> die will am ende immer nur das eine rad fahren und das geht ja mal gar nicht!  *



Wieso Du hast doch zwei davon ... und mit dem einen kann man ganz dolle heiraten gehen ...!


----------



## lebaron (21. Dezember 2003)

kann mir mal jemand zwei fragen beantworten, die mich schon seit jahren quälen ...

was für eine gabel ist das auf dem cover des 94-er workshops?
was für ein kettenblatt ist das auf dem cover des 94-er workshops?

DANKE
basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *kann mir mal jemand zwei fragen beantworten, die mich schon seit jahren quälen ...
> 
> was für eine gabel ist das auf dem cover des 94-er workshops?
> ...



Basti schlechtes Wochenende gehabt??? 
Grundgütiger kurz vor 24 Uhr fragt der hier Hausaufgaben ab ... !

phaty


----------



## lebaron (21. Dezember 2003)

nö is mir nur grade aufgefallen, als ich nach antworten für den hernn meinehomepageisseitmonateneinebaustelle-whoa gesucht habe


----------



## rasaldul (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wieso Du hast doch zwei davon ... und mit dem einen kann man ganz dolle heiraten gehen ...! *



storck lässt grüssen - obwohl ich gerade mit entsetzen feststellen muss das ich mit dem auch noch die initialen gemeinsam hat. nur IHM fehlt die coolness


----------



## lebaron (21. Dezember 2003)

mensch marc, zerleg doch am besten beide fledermäuse schick sie zum großen batman und lass dir eine twinmaus daraus basteln (tandem) .. das wär doch was


*in deckung geh*


----------



## phatlizard (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> * nur IHM fehlt die coolness  *



Und die Frau zum Fahrrad ...


----------



## rasaldul (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Und die Frau zum Fahrrad ...  *



man kann eben nicht alles haben. wenn ich zu jedem rad die passende frau hätte sähe es bei mir aus wie bei hugh heffner 

@basti
idee ist gut, aber die rahmen zu schade. btw: ist ne pace-gabel, hat nur anderen booster


----------



## lebaron (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *@basti
> idee ist gut, aber die rahmen zu schade. btw: ist ne pace-gabel, hat nur anderen booster *



ohne sch***... die sieht aus als hätte ich die selber gefeilt - naja - die tommies eben 

ist also dann auch eine rc35 oder was?
guck ich mir aber die rc35 im katalogteil an, hat die extrem wenig mit der gemein....*confused*

und was is das für ein blatt?


----------



## phatlizard (22. Dezember 2003)

Wie Weihnachten 02 im Internet gezeigt hat, heißt Weihnachten nicht mehr
Weihnachten, sondern X-mas, also muss Santa auch X-man sein! Da X-mas
2003quasi schon vor der Tür steht, ist es höchste Zeit mit der
Weihnachtsvorbereitung zu beginnen - Verzeihung: das diesjährige
Weihnachts-Roll-Out zu starten und die Christmas-Mailing-Aktion just in
Time vorzubereiten.

Hinweis: Die Kick-off-Veranstaltung (früher 1. Advent) für die diesjährige
SANCROS (SANta Claus ROad Show) findet am 2. Dezember 2003 statt. Daher
wurde das offizielle Come-Together des Organizing Committees unter Vorsitz
des CIO (Christmas Illumination Officer) schon am 6. September abgehalten.
Erstmals haben wir ein Projektstatus-Meeting vorgeschaltet, bei dem eine
in Workshops entwickelte 'To-Do-Liste" und einheitliche Job Descriptions
erstellt wurden. Dadurch sollen klare Verantwortungsbereiche, eine
powervolle Performance des Kundenevents und optimierte Geschenk-Allocation
geschaffen werden, was wiederum den Service Level erhöht und ausserdem
hilft, "X-mas" als Brandname global zu implementieren.

Dieses Meeting diente zugleich dazu, mit dem Co-Head Global Christmas
Markets (ehem. Knecht Ruprecht) die Ablauf-Organisation abzustimmen, die
Geschenk-Distribution an die zuständigen Private-Schenking-Centers
sicherzustellen und die Zielgruppen klar zu definieren. Erstmals sollen
auch sogenannte Geschenk-Units über das Internet angeboten werden. Die
Service-Provider (Engel, Elfen und Rentiere) wurden bereits via Conference
Call virtuell informiert und die Core-Competences vergeben.

Ein Bündel von Incentives und ein separater Team-Building-Event an
geeigneter Location sollen den Motivationslevel erhöhen und gleichzeitig
helfen, eine einheitliche Corporate Culture samt Identity zu entwickeln.
Der Vorschlag, jedem Engel einen Coach zur Seite zu stellen, wurde aus
Budgetgründen zunächst gecancelt. Statt dessen wurde auf einer
zusätzlichen Client Management Conference beschlossen, in einem Testbezirk
als Pilotprojekt eine Hotline (0,69 Rp./Minute) für kurzfristige
Weihnachtswünsche einzurichten, um den Added Value für die Beschenkten zu
erhöhen. Durch ein ausgeklügeltes Management Information System (MIST) ist
auch Benchmark-orientiertes Controlling für jedes Private-Schenking-Center
möglich. Nachdem ein neues Literatur-Konzept und das Layout-Format von
externen Consultants definiert wurde, konnte auch schon das diesjährige
Goldene Buch (Golden Bock Release 00.1) erstellt werden. Es erscheint als
Flyer, ergänzt um ein Leaflet und einen Newsletter für das laufende
Updating. Hochauflagige Lowcost-Giveaways dienen zudem als Teaser und
flankierende Marketingmassnahme. Ferner wurde durch intensives Brain
Storming ein Konsens über das Mission Statement gefunden. Es lautet "Let's
keep the candles burning" und ersetzt das bisherige "Frohe Weihnachten".
Santa Claus hatte zwar anfangs Bedenken angesichts des
Corporate-Redesigns, akzeptierte aber letztlich den progressiven
Consulting-Ansatz und würdigte das Know-how seiner
Investor-Relation-Manager.

In diesem Sinne...frohe Weihnachten


----------



## manic (22. Dezember 2003)

Muss ich auch mal kurz mitspielen.

Dürfte durchgehen...


----------



## Kokopelli (22. Dezember 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (22. Dezember 2003)

dann doch bitte lieber ohne fotos. 


 ,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *dann doch bitte lieber ohne fotos.
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich also davon ausgehen, dass Du bei ebay "Stringtanga" in die Suchfunktion eingegeben hast Phil ...!!!???


----------



## ibislover (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Darf ich also davon ausgehen, dass Du bei ebay "Stringtanga" in die Suchfunktion eingegeben hast Phil ...!!!??? *


nein, ich habe in der rubrik "Militaria" gestöbert. war auf der suche nach ner alten munitionskiste aus holz.
für die pics braucht man auch echt nen waffenschein!  

gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> nein, ich habe in der rubrik "Militaria" gestöbert. war auf der suche nach ner alten munitionskiste aus holz. *



Ja nee is klar Phil ... jetzt bin ich wirklich *total* beruhigt!!!

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *dann doch bitte lieber ohne fotos.
> 
> 
> ...



... der einfluss von bauxit scheint dir zu schaden   

volldersorgen
flo


----------



## ibislover (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Ja nee is klar Phil ... jetzt bin ich wirklich total beruhigt!!!*


hoho.. mr. phaty, sie bewegen sich auf gaaaaaaaaaanz dünnem eis! 




> Meine Frau mußte ich nicht lange bitten, euch die scharfen Teile zu zeigen.(weitere Fotos auf Anfrage).


joe yeti, vielleicht bekommste ja ne telefonnummer. 


gruß,
phil


----------



## ibislover (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... der einfluss von bauxit scheint dir zu schaden  *


extra gerade das titan streicheln gewesen. 

gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ibislover _
> *
> hoho.. mr. phaty, sie bewegen sich auf gaaaaaaaaaanz dünnem eis *



Phil ich wohne 100 km östlich von Verdun .... kannst ja mal mit dem Suchgerät (oder dem Trüffelschwein) vorbeikommen uns selber ernten!

phaty
Kaliber 12/70


----------



## ibislover (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *.... kannst ja mal mit dem Suchgerät (oder dem Trüffelschwein) vorbeikommen uns selber ernten!*


die kiste soll ja nicht für mich sein. 

gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> man kann eben nicht alles haben. wenn ich zu jedem rad die passende frau hätte sähe es bei mir aus wie bei hugh heffner
> *



Was genau wäre daran schlecht.... ?


----------



## rasaldul (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Was genau wäre daran schlecht.... ?  *



der platz - ich wohne nicht in einem palast wie der bunny-boy. am ende müsste ich ein rad verkaufen


----------



## phatlizard (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *...am ende müsste ich ein rad verkaufen  *



... und wir wissen ja alle [Chor] "...das geht ja mal garnicht!"


----------



## singlespeedpunk (22. Dezember 2003)

Hey Phaty, 

what are you doing here? You should be over on STW with the children.....or are you being impersonated there?!

Nice to see the little kids are back, really pissed me off. Mark and Chipps have worked like bastards to keep it running....then to top it off Shaun turns up with a load of crap too!  

Ever thought about becoming a hit-man.....I have a list of targets!  

(sorry to rant, even Bez's forum gets trolled / censored now!)

SSP

and relax.....


----------



## phatlizard (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlespeedpunk _
> *Hey Phaty,
> 
> what are you doing here? You should be over on STW with the children.....or are you being impersonated there?!
> ...



I did my best to get that thread closed... well not really but I had to fight!

Shaun is a twat!!! 

phaty


----------



## singlespeedpunk (22. Dezember 2003)

"Shaun is a twat!!!"

Really? (sarcasm)

Just about had enough of Dan and Beer, although 76 and ****ing Moonbeam (or what ever his name is) are a close second!

If only 6% of visitors to the site post on the forum, the other 94% are reading the (according to Shaun) "crap" content / reviews / stories / etc..... 

Plus the "If I did it it would be soooo much better" from Shaun sucks big time....how about a whip-round (£££ collection) so Mark and Chipps can buy Shauns shares and ban him!

Can I pay you for german lessons? then I can lurk here forever! 

SSP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von singlespeedpunk _
> * then I can lurk here forever!
> 
> SSP *



you can anyway ... the German that is posted on here is really not hard to understand!

Hey that would be a record on STW - this thread has by now 18.000+ postings with 320.000+ hits with maybe 20 postst that got deleted! And always for posting nipples ... on women that is!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (22. Dezember 2003)

Nun bin ich ja nicht wirklich zu schnell durch Bauxit zu beeindrucken ... aber der Panzer kriegt drei Sternchen ... !


----------



## phatlizard (23. Dezember 2003)

Na okay ... dann eben ein kaputtes Bauxit ... !


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Dezember 2003)

... die unsere jugend bewegen 

eine sehr gehaltvolle und angeregte diskussion unserer nachwuchs inschenöre im  im bremsen forum zum thema 2 blätter vorne, 9 hinten ???  mit der abstufung 22/48, angstvollen teilnehmern die fragen wie diese 





> * Welche Umwerfer benutzt ihr ??    habe bei meiner 48/36/26er DEORE den 26er abgemacht ...   -55 gramm  ... und schalte mit XT ... habe aber Angst, dass die Kette irgendwann abspringt. *


  stellen.
mutig stemmt sich el-dib dem schwarzen loch der unwissenheit entgegen. wird er den kampf gewinnen??

fragen über fragen


flo


----------



## phatlizard (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> mutig stemmt sich el-dib dem schwarzen loch der unwissenheit entgegen. wird er den kampf gewinnen?? *



Oh nein oh nein das hat der el nicht verdient ... sie werden sein Gehirn aussaugen ... diese kleinen miesen, wohlstandsgenährten PISA-Opfer ... !

OHGOTTOHGOTT!!! Wer rettet EL???  

phaty


----------



## eL (23. Dezember 2003)

Ich weis nicht wo das alles noch hinführen soll.Gibt man ihnen eine lösung so wollen sie auch diese nicht  da fragt man sich im nachhinein warum man sich noch nen kopf um ander leute elend macht.

@Phat
Das santa iss doch eigentlich nen "dreckspringer" da würden mich mal die geometriedaten interessieren.

Die Schwinge .... nunja was soll ich als "BedfortBauxitVerfechter" dazu sagen??? Meine hat es 6. Oktober im isergebirge auch erwischt  Ist ein bekanntes Problem und ich glaube das der riss welcher meine exSchwinge ziert nicht nur an der gleichen stelle ist sondern sogar den gleichen verlauf nimmt. Ist sozusagen ne sollbruchstelle.Allerdings brauch die schwinge diese strebe nicht wirklich denn ich habe den riss erst nach der tour beim putzen gemerkt was bedeutet das ich ein großteil der tour (und ich bin bergab nicht der langsamste) mit kaputter schwinge gefahren bin.
Nach einem freundlichen telefonat war auch schon ne neue Jekyllschwinge im anmarsch.Das ganze hat keine 7 tage gedauert und die Bude war wieder fahrbereit.Allerdings durfte ich die ganze woche mit einem vollkommen starrem 19" alubude durchs isergebirge düsen  Ein sehr Bizarres fahrgefühl aber besser als laufen


----------



## phatlizard (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Wer rettet EL??? *



Ach Du lieber Himmel ich glaub es ist schon zu spät! Sogar die Schwinge vom EL-MOBIL ist tot!

Wo ist Coffeewoman wenn man wirklich mal Superhelden braucht ... !?

phaty


----------



## eL (23. Dezember 2003)

> Sogar die Schwinge vom EL-MOBIL ist tot!


nein sie ist ihren weg wie jede dieser schwingen mit würde gegangen.


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *..
> 
> Wo ist Coffeewoman wenn man wirklich mal Superheldinen braucht ... !?
> ...




flo


----------



## phatlizard (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> nein sie ist ihren weg wie jede dieser schwingen mit würde gegangen. *



Naja ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, sie sei krepiert wie ein Straßenköter - das arme Ding!

Long live life long warranty! 

Ja ja ist schon gut Flo war ich wieder total un-PC ... ! Schreib ich nächstens Superhero dann isses egal! Ich wollte ihr nun wirklich nicht ihre Weiblichkeit absprechen - das wäre ja nun überhaupt nicht angesagt!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (23. Dezember 2003)

oder
"An mein bike kommt never ein teil von cannondale!!!!"

Wie dekadent ist denn der durchschnitts Leichtbauer heute?
hier ein Fred in dem es darum geht einen anderen spider für die 2x9 kombo zu besorgen damit die Kettenblätter näher am innenlager stehen und die kettenlinie somit entschärft wird.
Mein tip wurde nicht erhört und warscheinlich sitzt er immernoch mit ner laubsäge vor nem alublock um sich den spider aus dem vollen zu schnitzen obwohl es das teil von CD  für ganz wenig öre beim großen E erwerben hätte können.
Ja es gehört heute wirklich viel stolz (und dummheit) dazu wenn man sagen kann "mein bike ist CD frei"


----------



## rasaldul (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Wo ist Coffeewoman wenn man wirklich mal Superheldinnen braucht ... !?
> ...



werter flo, wie war das mit PISA...?


----------



## phatlizard (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> werter flo, wie war das mit PISA...?     *



Ja aber wenn man Filosofie so schreiben darf wie man Filosofie heute schreibt dann ist doch eh alles egal!




> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> "mein bike ist CD frei" *



NA ENDLICH!!!

Glückwunsch
phaty


----------



## rasaldul (23. Dezember 2003)

war ja klar das der herr nachhilfelehrer für den kleinen flo einspringt........




> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> Ja aber wenn man Filosofie so schreiben darf wie man Filosofie heute schreibt dann ist doch eh alles egal! *



*ermahnend den finger heb*: das ist ein klassik-forum, also interessiert uns das nicht was man heute alles darf! 

früherwarwirklichallesbesser


----------



## Jeroen (23. Dezember 2003)

Andacht bitte für die updated website von Strong Racing frames.

Die ganze 'metallurgy for cyclists' story von Scot Nicol ist jetzt auch dort zu finden.

www.strongframes.com


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> werter flo, wie war das mit PISA...?     *



... laut pisa sind n's nach n's nicht erlaupt!

achdielisa
flo


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (23. Dezember 2003)

bei meinem alten Bike hat die Schwinge immer gehalten...


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (23. Dezember 2003)

bei meinem alten Bike hat die Schwinge immer gehalten...


das waren noch Zeiten.......schöööön


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (23. Dezember 2003)

Doppelposting und ohne Photo - heute geht hier ja gar nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (24. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *"An mein bike kommt never ein teil von cannondale!!!!"*


an meine bikes auch nicht!



> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Ja es gehört heute wirklich viel stolz (und dummheit) dazu wenn man sagen kann "mein bike ist CD frei" *


ich kann  sogar bei allen! 



ganzdollestolzundmächtigdumm
whoa


----------



## lebaron (24. Dezember 2003)

... Ich wollte euch Klassik-Fritze eigentlich nur kurz ein frohes und geruhsames Fest mit euren Liebsten wünschen und hoffe, dass eure Weihnachtsbäume vor fackelnden Kerzen bewahrt bleiben ...

... und vor solchen Weihnachtsmännern ...






In diesem Sinne, alles Gute und feiert schön.

Basti


----------



## armin-m (24. Dezember 2003)

Mit einem Bike wär das nicht passiert 

In diesem Sinne auch von mir fröhliche Weihnachten und laßt euch reich beschenken!!!


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (24. Dezember 2003)

kleiner Kommentar von Dr.Dos bei den RR-Bonzen:



> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Laufen ist was für Muschis und CX'er. Also, Maul halten   *


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (24. Dezember 2003)

weinachtlichen Gruß an Alle.
Wünsch´ Euch ein paar schöne ruhige Tage!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Dezember 2003)

Weihnachtswunsch 2004


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (25. Dezember 2003)

ich wollte Euch nur mal kurz erzählen, was meine Eltern für coole Granaten sind!

Meine Mutter bekam dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten von meinem Vater folgendes:

- eine Handtasche (sehnlichster Wunsch von ihr!)
- einmal Calvin Klein Eternaty (gibt es jedes Jahr)
- eine Kiste *Tannenzäpfle Bier von Rothaus!* - und sie hat sich gefreut!

 

Hintergrund ist der, daß wir letztes Jahr zu meinem Geburtstag eine Kiste Tannenzäpfle aus Freiburg hatten - bei uns kann man die kaum finden!
Und sie meinte immer wieder "Das Tannenzäpfle-Bier müssten wir mal nochmal bekommen  ... !"

Weihnachten am sozialen Rand der Gesellschaft - man schenkt sich Bierkisten! 

 

phaty


----------



## Deleted 3968 (25. Dezember 2003)

solls wohl sein im Saarland!


----------



## phatlizard (25. Dezember 2003)

SSS (SingleSpeedSanta)


----------



## mischiflix (25. Dezember 2003)

auch wenns zu spät iss (naja, is ja noch so n bissl weihnachten) wünsch ich euch allen n schicket fest
nich zu doll
und !


----------



## mtboma (25. Dezember 2003)

ein fröhliches Weihnachtsfest wünsche ich allen.



> SSS (SingleSpeedSanta)



ja wo hat den das Rehntier seine Hörner gelassen? 

ach übrigens Frauen können sich manchmal richtig über Kleinigkeiten freuen, kann die Mama verstehen.

oma


----------



## phatlizard (25. Dezember 2003)

Neulich in Pennsylvania!


----------



## Altitude (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Weihnachten am sozialen Rand der Gesellschaft - man schenkt sich Bierkisten!
> ...



mach Dir ncihts draus, mein Schwager hat von seinen Kids ne Kiste Jägermeister geschenkt bekommen....das hat mich erst schockiert 

Erholsame Tage noch...

BTW:
I'm an alien, i'm legal alien, i'm a Singlespeeder in Mecklenburg...

 

Un dieser PC kotzt mich an...ich will meinen MAC


----------



## nicolai (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Un dieser PC kotzt mich an...ich will meinen MAC  *



Ih, n PC, könnt ick nich. 

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## phatlizard (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Un dieser PC kotzt mich an...ich will meinen MAC*



ich seh schon ... Weihnachten völlig versaut!


----------



## peppaman (27. Dezember 2003)

wollte noch schnell allen merry x-man wünschen!



ist schon mal jemandem aufgefallen das die "früher war alles besser"-theorie, welche den retro´s hier immer zugeschrieben wird, mindestens für das forum zutrifft...

das grosse e scheint tatsächlich einen großteil der belegschaft direkt in den sandkasten gebeamt zu haben.


selbst flo und el müssen schon in die tiefen des technik-forums tauchen, um uns hier für ein wenig heiterkeit zu sorgen.

(ist ja gut, laaangweilig & ur-altes thema)

jetzt mal was positives:

- habe neulich erstmalig eine SINGLETRACK in köln kaufen können.....
mit der erkenntnis: da muss ein abo her sonst werden mich die 10,- im buchladen in den ruin stürzen 
(@phaty haste da ´nen tipp?)

- auf der flucht ins "bessere früher" hab ich dann auch mal wieder in meinen alten mba´s gegraben.
in den nächsten tagen werd ich mal ein paar nette fundsachen aus meiner ersten mba von 1991, und von einer passenden, bald 10jährigen 1994er-ausgabe scannen und posten.

ich sag nur tomac+tinker mit fliegermütze!!!
toad-test
brave-anzeige
 yummmie!!



so, jetzt ziehen sich mal alle wieder den stock aus´m aaa$ch...
und vor allem:
fahrt mal wieder ohne schutzbleche!!! 


keep it greasy
peppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (27. Dezember 2003)

Guten Morgen,

am gestrigen 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag fand die "2. anual Framesmasher-Reunion" Tour statt. Zur Erklärung: Die "Framesmashers" war die Gruppe "Bekloppter" mit der ich Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er meine MTB-Touren gefahren bin. Inzwischen sind die Leute in alle Winde zerstreut und die meisten fahren auch nicht mehr, haben aber noch Ihre alten Bikes. Deshalb waren gestern 3 Koga Miyatas von 1988/1989, ein Rewel von 1992, ein Singlespeed-Yeti  und noch 2 moderne Bikes auf einer spaßigen 45km Runde rund um Koblenz mit allen Schwierigkeitsgraden unterwegs. War richtig klasse, wenn die Tour auch für die untrainierteren gegen Ende eher grenzwertig wurde. Ich bins tatsächlich mit dem Singlespeed komplett durchgefahren, nur am letzten von 3 großen Anstiegen musste ich mal 100m schieben da ich schlicht in den Schultern/Armen keine Kraft mehr hatte um das Rad im Wiegetritt zu drücken... Ist mir auch zum ersten mal passiert, das ich geschoben habe weil mir die Kraft in den Armen ausging obwohl die Beine noch wollten 

Hat auf jeden Fall Riesenspaß gemacht und ich freue mich schon auf die 3. Annual Framesmasher Reunion Tour in 2004.


----------



## Greasy Pete (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Guten Morgen,
> *


*

Grundgütiger (ums mal mit Phatys Worten zu sagen.. ) was machst du schon um 6:25 am Rechner 

Gruß Greasy,

der auf Schnee wartet um mit Tim seine alljährliche Clondike-Repack-Cruiser-Tour zu machen (Und da wird bergauf fast nur geschoben )*


----------



## roesli (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> 
> Bike: Mit Blattgoldintarsien verbessertes Maverik, eine gewichtsreduzierte Trek Armstrong Replika, 2 Santana Triplets aus Berylium, diamantprokat veredeltes Elsworth Supertruth, Honda Konzept DH-Bike, Klein Quantum Pro Titan Prototyp mit Carbon Handyhalter
> *



Peter - hab ich da was verpasst? 

Bist bei R&M in eine andere Lohn- oder Wahnsinnsklasse aufgestiegen?


----------



## phatlizard (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *- habe neulich erstmalig eine SINGLETRACK in köln kaufen können.....
> mit der erkenntnis: da muss ein abo her sonst werden mich die 10,- im buchladen in den ruin stürzen
> (@phaty haste da ´nen tipp?)
> *



Ist im Abo genau so teuer - die sind zu klein für Sonderangebote peppa!
Man könnte höchstens eine Sammelbestellung machen - aber das bringt auch wieder nur Aufwand!
Welche Nummer hast Du denn gekauft?

phaty
früher war alles besser - früher war alles gut!
Da hielten alle noch zusammen - die Bewegung hatte noch Mut!


----------



## peppaman (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *
> 
> Peter - hab ich da was verpasst?
> ...



seit wann ist denn diese spocht-zigarette da in greasy´s bildchen? (wäre auch eine erklährung)




@phaty
es ist die "do something for the first time" ausgabe (glaube vom november?), 
chipps mit mädels auf tour
kona-a-team mit first-time sspeedern
neeeette landschaftsfotografin macht actionpix (bikeaction!!...uuups )

gaanz wenig teSts, aber viel teXts&good vibes

abo:
nee sonderangebote will ich keine,
aber ein direkt-abo bei denen, zB mit dem trikot-deal macht durchaus sinn.
vielleicht hast du ja ein abo. dann kannst du mich werben (die kaffetasse teilen wir dann...........ich nehm unten  )

naja und das thema sammelbestellung ist ja auch durch, oder?!

gruß
peppa


heut abend fange ich an zu scannen


----------



## Staabi (27. Dezember 2003)

Tag auch,

jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein fahrbares 1" FRO aus den 80ern, am liebsten im Team-Outfit, und meine kleine Yeti-Sammlung ist komplett:











92er Ultimate U1753 19" (passt aber komischerweise, obwohl ich beim FRO und ARC immer einen 17,5"er gefahren bin).

Bitte fertigmachen

P.S. Die Reifen werden noch gegen schwarze Porcs getauscht und ob ich die Kurbeln dranlasse weiß ich noch nicht. Möchte mit dem Bike auch Touren fahren und dafür sind mir 181mm Kurbeln eigentlich zu lang.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## phatlizard (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *naja und das thema sammelbestellung ist ja auch durch, oder?!
> *



100%ig!

Ist der Trikot-Deal auch für Kontinental-Europa? 
Die Kaffee-Tasse fasst ca. 2,5 Liter oder so! 

Wenn ich Euch alle wundert, warum Pete jetzt so reich ist, der hat beim Haus-Umbau die geheimen Tagebücher von Markus Storck von 1987-1992 gefunden! "Wie ich das Mountain-Bike erfunden habe"

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *92er Ultimate U1753 19" (passt aber komischerweise, obwohl ich beim FRO und ARC immer einen 17,5"er gefahren bin).
> 
> Bitte fertigmachen
> *



Also Staabi was Du immer hast mit "fertigmachen" - was will man denn bei Deiner Sammlung fertigmachen! Naja okay, das Yeti #1, dass diesen Retro-Ballermann-Contest gewonnen hat, ist grenzwertig ... !

 

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Bitte fertigmachen*



Na gut, wenn's denn unbedingt sein muss...der H²O muß wech!

Ansonsten sehr sehr schick!Gab's da keinen Ehekrach nach dem Motto: "Sorry Schatz, für dich habe ich kein Geschenk...ich mußte ja das Ultimate kaufen..."


Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (27. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

nee, Ehekrach gab es keinen. Ist halt doch die beste Ehefrau von allen . Wenn Du Dir mein Profil ansiehst wirst Du auch merken, das ich im Moment Fully-los bin. Mein "altes" 2003er Canyon Enduro ist weg und mein neues 2004er Canyon Enduro noch nicht da. Dafür halt jetzt das Ultimate.

Bis das neue Fully da ist werde ich dann auch entweder mit dem Ultimate (wenn es denn trocken auf den Trails ist) oder mit dem Singlespeed fahren. In den letzten 3 Monaten, also seit ich den Singlespeeder habe, bin ich eh nur noch mit einem Gang gefahren, es sei denn, ich "musste" einen Canyon-Prototypen durch den Wald scheuchen. Singlespeed scheint auch gut für die Kondition zu sein, auf der gestrigen Tour bin ich immer als erster am Ende des Anstiegs angekommen... Konnte aber teilweise auch nicht langsamer...

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## armin-m (27. Dezember 2003)

Glückwunsch zum Ultimate! 

Wenns unbedingt was zum fertigmachen sein soll - mach die Reifen runter!!!

Die sehen zwar supergrob aus aber an ein Ultimate sollten IMO nur Porcupines randürfen. Am besten vorne nen weißen...


----------



## phatlizard (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Bis das neue Fully da ist werde ich dann auch entweder mit dem Ultimate (wenn es denn trocken auf den Trails ist) oder mit dem Singlespeed fahren. In den letzten 3 Monaten, also seit ich den Singlespeeder habe, bin ich eh nur noch mit einem Gang gefahren, es sei denn, ich "musste" einen Canyon-Prototypen durch den Wald scheuchen. Singlespeed scheint auch gut für die Kondition zu sein, auf der gestrigen Tour bin ich immer als erster am Ende des Anstiegs angekommen... Konnte aber teilweise auch nicht langsamer...
> *





Staabi, Staabi ich schau mir seit Wochen mit steigendem Amusement an, wie Du Dich langsam aber sicher zum Singlespeeder mauserst ... alleine nur schon Dein Avatar ...  
Jetzt wird es aber langsam mal Zeit für den GBBC ... oder mindestens für die WM!

phaty


----------



## Greasy Pete (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *
> 
> Peter - hab ich da was verpasst?
> ...



Wer Ich ? Wahnsinnig ? 

Ne im Ernst, um mal den guten Herrn Sattler zu zitieren: " Bei mir immer 50% abziehen und den Rest durch zwei teilen!" 

Rösli, was macht eigendlich dein Custom-Birdy? Will unbedingt Bilder sehen !!

Greasy


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Dezember 2003)

@staabi: Na, diese blaue Onza-Krankheit müßte aber auch noch weg, gell?! Und die ringle passt ja auch nicht soooooo wirklich.


Gruß Koko


----------



## Staabi (27. Dezember 2003)

@ Koko:

gemach, gemach, kommt Zeit kommt Änderung. Für das VR liegt hier schon eine schöne schwarze Mavic Nabe und die Chill-Pills kommen auch noch irgendwann weg. Immerhin hast Du das Rad nicht mit den ursprünglich montierten Biogrips sehen müssen... . Die Sattelstütze, der Sattel und der Vorbau sind auch schon gegenüber dem "Kaufzustand" geändert. Das schwarze FRO hat ja auch eine Evolution mitgemacht, ich darf erinnern:






@phatlizard:

Das mit dem Singlespeed macht schon Laune. Bestes Erlebnis gestern, neben der eigentlichen Tour (um mich jetzt mal selbst zu beweihräuchern...):

Wir sitzen nach der Tour bei einem der Framesmasher zuhause bei Kaffee und Kuchen und kommen noch einmal auf das Singlespeed-Thema. Bernhards Ehefrau "Ja, aber mit so einem Singlespeed, da kann man doch gar keine Berge fahren" Stimme aus der Gruppe: "Der Staabi ist der einzige, der sie alle gefahren ist..." . Ernsthaft, der Trainingseffekt ist nicht zu verachten. Nächstes Jahr habe ich 2 sportliche Ziele: 1 MTB Halbmarathon im Juli und August September einen langen MTB-Marathon über 100km. Zumindest den Halbmarathon werde ich auf jeden Fall mit dem Singlespeed fahren, der Marathon ist bisher noch mit dem Fully geplant, aber "sag niemals nie".

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Staabi _
> *Nächstes Jahr habe ich 2 sportliche Ziele: 1 MTB Halbmarathon im Juli und August September einen langen MTB-Marathon über 100km. Zumindest den Halbmarathon werde ich auf jeden Fall mit dem Singlespeed fahren, der Marathon ist bisher noch mit dem Fully geplant, aber "sag niemals nie".
> *



Da wird die SOKO KOKO was im Angebot haben Herr Staab!
Wenn alles klappt auch garnicht mal so weit von Deinem Vorgarten entfernt!

phaty


----------



## peppaman (27. Dezember 2003)

@phaty
Trikot+Sub-Deal 




@all (habe schon früher mit dem scannen angefangen)

wer vom vielen Essen noch kein schlechtes Gewissen hat, der möge sich hier die weisen Worte von (mutmasslich) Onkel Scott durchlesen, 




den guten Vorsätze-Notitzblock schon mal bereitlegen und los gehts


----------



## peppaman (27. Dezember 2003)

Euro-Japo-Fufu-Mobile


----------



## phatlizard (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *@phaty
> Trikot+Sub-Deal
> *



EBEN: _Price: £47 inc P&P *within the UK*_ 

Aber die Trikots sind sehr geil!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *Euro-Japo-Fufu-Mobile    *




Ja nee, is klar!

Wessen Karren saufen denn am meisten?

Setzen, 6! Falschverstandene Vaterlandsliebe etwa auch bei Herrn Nicol


Gruß Koko


----------



## peppaman (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> EBEN: Price: £47 inc P&P within the UK
> ...




dann noch die Größe anklicken, dann auf order online:
dort gibts ein pulldown-menue:
einmal mit pfunds-preis, einmal mit doll-em preis, und einmal mit 69,pipapo


----------



## phatlizard (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



der ist bestimmt noch nicht geändert - denn Singletrack kommt seit jetzt 6 mal im Jahr und dann wäre das zu billig!

Ich frag mal bei Chipps an!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (27. Dezember 2003)

Waidmannsgeil!






"My name is David Cornes from Bozeman, Montana, USA.  These are some pictures from hunting a couple weeks ago.  My Stiffe held up nicely to cary that elk out."


----------



## roesli (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> 
> ...... um mal den guten Herrn Sattler zu zitieren: " Bei mir immer 50% abziehen und den Rest durch zwei teilen!
> *



...hat das auch für seine Rahmen gegolten? - also für's Gewicht sicher nicht   



> *
> Rösli, was macht eigendlich dein Custom-Birdy? Will unbedingt Bilder sehen !!
> *



Ach Peterchen......

leider liegt bei mir nicht so viel Geld übrig, um grosses Tuning am Birdy zu machen - bis jetzt hab ich nur Schwerspanner durch Inbus-Spannern ersetzt, Griffe gegen Grab-On ausgetauscht, Kabel mit Graphitfett auf Leichtgängig getrimmt und die bereits bekannten MKS Bajonett-Pedale rangefriemelt..... - Gewichtsersparnis: 120 Gramm  

An Ideen würd's nicht mangeln - XTR 8-F Kassette, Ultegra-Schaltwerk (oder ein X-0  ) Nokon, Avocet 02 Air 40, Rennreifen (wie breit sind denn die?) , Ritchey WCS-Road Kurbel + passendes Ti-Innenlager..... 

  

Nebenbei - hast Du schon Erfahrung mit der Intego?


----------



## phatlizard (27. Dezember 2003)

Spät ... aber nun ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (28. Dezember 2003)

... mal wieder was von den schwachköpfen aus bushcounty 












> * Paratrooper® Tactical Mountain Bike	  Tough, rugged and ready for anything, this mountain bike is dropped from the sky to land prepared for action. The speed of unfolding this bike for riding will blow you away. No tools required to fold and stash in your Humvee. Paratrooper comes equipped with front suspension, 24-speed EZ Fire Plus® shifters, a compass and heavy duty double cage aluminum pedals to tackle the roughest terrain. The Paratrooper is no ordinary folding bike - it's a sturdy, powerful mountain bike that happens to fold. *



...
flo


----------



## Greasy Pete (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Urs, über die Jahre wird dein Birdy bestimmt in kleinen Schritten immer wieder mal verbessert 

Die Intego wird bei uns schon verbaut, gefahren bin ich die noch nicht länger. Oder meinst du die Nexus 8 Gang ? Die liegt bei mir noch auf dem Schreibtisch und wartet aufs Einspeichen. War nicht leicht eine optisch passende Felge zu finden. Die Nabe macht aber einen sehr guten Eindruck, gehärtete und polierte Laufflächen auf XT-Niveau. Sieht gut aus!! Im Frühling dann vielleicht ein Erfahrungsbericht.. Aber das hat nun gar nichts mit MTB zu tun.

Schönes WE,

Greasy


----------



## Jeroen (28. Dezember 2003)




----------



## phatlizard (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Also jetzt hast Du mit dem Leichtbau aber etwas übertrieben ... !!!


----------



## Thomas (28. Dezember 2003)

..etwas für die Classic-Rennrad-Freaks - Bj 89 und im Originalzustand noch vollständig vorhanden

Thomas, der Ausreisser


----------



## phatlizard (28. Dezember 2003)

Gibt es hier einen Tattoo-Künstler auf IBC? Ich glaub wir brauchen doch einen für die WM!

Neulich in der Zeitung ...

*The Daily Republic* 
Faifield CA

29/11/2003

*Local cyclist leaves her mark on the competition* 

By Angela Borchert 

FAIRFIELD -- Linda Eckhart wanted the win, but she wanted the tattoo a little more. 

After coming in third the year before, Eckhart had her sights set on the grand prize. The man and woman who crossed the finish line in first place at the Single Speed World Championships in Australia won a tattoo signifying they won the race. 

Considering the event has only been in existence for five years, Eckhart - a Fairfield High graduate - considers herself in good company. 

"It is a bragging rights race," she said. "It is a well-known fact in Australia that the winner of the race has to get a tattoo. If the person in the lead doesn't want to get a tattoo, they lag back and let someone else win." 

But Eckhart was in it to win. Then she had the tattoo, which features the race logo, put on her lower back. 

The Single Speed World Championships was a 28-kilometer (about 20 miles) criterium. Each lap was five miles with a LeMans style start, where the riders run about 50 yards, pick up their bike and start. A 2-km climb welcomed them as they started. 

Approximately 200 riders from all across the world participated in the race riding for the right to bear a tattoo. 

Racers were allowed only to compete with single-speed bicycles, though Eckhart rides her single-speed in geared bike races. Any bike can be made into a single-speed, but the most popular are mountain bikes and BMX bikes. 

"People say we are crazy to do what we do," said Eckhart, who has been riding single-speeds for almost three years. "It is extreme and difficult." 

The course in Australia was hilly and with just one gear, riders are forced to pedal the entire time - uphill and down. 

"That is why the race is so prestigious," she said. "You have to pedal going up and you can't put it in a bigger gear going down. It is hard core." 

Eckhart has a full resume of achievements. 

She won British Columbia's 24 Hours of Adrenaline race in August, which she considers a big accomplishment. 

"The object of that race is to do more laps than your competitor," Eckhart explained. "I did three more laps than anyone in my category." 

The athletic Eckhart, who played softball at Fairfield High until graduating in 1986, started riding mountain bikes and was "hooked" right away. She purchased a used bike and shortly upgraded to a downhill bike. When she realized she was struggling to compete, she bought a single speed to become stronger and faster. 

"It is so much fun," she said. "Very well-known cyclists and Olympians have won the World Championships. Those are elite riders. I am not there yet, but I am trying." 

Eckhard's training is extensive. She takes a weekly mountain bike ride, commutes to work on her bike, does some road riding - though she hasn't competed in any road races - lifts weights and runs. 

On the weekends, she goes for long bike rides. 

"Mostly I work out every day," she said. "It is pretty intense." 

Next year figures to be busier for Eckhart. _*She plans on defending her title at the World Championships in Germany*_ while also competing in a coast-to-coast race in Costa Rica, as well as races in Oregon and California. 

But she doesn't mind all the traveling and strain on her body, after all, she started doing this as a hobby. 

"I enjoy it so much," Eckhart said. "And I do well at it, I want to see how far I can take it. 

*"If I start wondering why I am out here, I just remind myself that I am here to have fun. I will pop a wheelie or jump over a rock and put the fun back into it. I don't want to take it so serious."*


----------



## azraelcars (28. Dezember 2003)

sehr zu empfehlen,nicht als supertolles spiel,aber für gt liebhaber
gt courier crisis für play station


----------



## phatlizard (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von azraelcars _
> * play station *



Neumodisches Zeugs ... !!!


----------



## ibislover (28. Dezember 2003)

> *Verkaufe hier ein Wunderschönes Bike das Neu 3000 gekostet hat. Ist schon 8 Monate alt. Also der Rahmen ist aus der USA Spezialanfertigung für Hardcore Gelände und Downhill. Der Rahmen hält ewig und immer weil der aus Alluminium und Chrom ist unbrechbar. Die Nähte sind 1cm Dick und auch die reissen nicht. Sehr leicht und echt top. Zu den Teilen. Vorne Shimano Deore 2001 Scheibenbremsanlage mit 1 Kolben. Hinten ist eine Grimeca Scheibenbremsanlage mit 2 Kolben. Die Federgabel ist eine Marzocchini 2001 Bomber mit einem 20cm Federweg auf Gas - Öldruck Basis. Weich und hart einstellung sowie Federweg einstellung. der Sattel ist echt Hammer von Selle Italia Titanium mit einem Schlitz in der Mitte wo man sitzt unbrechbar und mit Leder bezogen das Gestell aus Titanium ein Hingucker. Die Schaltung ist von ShimanoXT aber von den Ami's umgebaut für harte ansprüche 27Gang. Gripshift Schaltung aufs Gelände abgestimmt. Das Fahrrad eignet sich hervorragend für Downhill aber für die Stadt ist es auch gut zwar ein bissl Laut wegen den Geilen Reifen aber das kommt sehr cool an. die ganzen Teile die auf dem Bike sind wurden alles speziell ausgesucht für ein perfektes Fahrgefühl und gut equalität. Die Pedale sind von Shimano mit Einrastfunktion. Die passenden Schuhe gibt es bei meiner anderen Auktion. Wenn ich was vergessen hab, dann meldet euch einfach per e-mail Viel Spaß beim bieten...*


ging immerhin für 363 euronen weg.

 ,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## azraelcars (28. Dezember 2003)

> Neumodisches Zeug


ach was,immerhin ist es von 1997,und da kann man alle gt´s fahren,von tequeste bis sts dh.


----------



## phatlizard (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von azraelcars _
> *
> ach was,immerhin ist es von 1997,und da kann man alle gt´s fahren,von tequeste bis sts dh. *



Alles nach Pac-Man ist Teufelszeug!


----------



## roesli (28. Dezember 2003)

...wir das verdient?


neu zu sehen auf www.synchros.com


----------



## 855 (28. Dezember 2003)

...daß ist ungefähr so als wenn man seine ex mit nem anderen sieht!
ismirschlecht
855


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 855 _
> *...daß ist ungefähr so als wenn man seine ex mit nem anderen sieht!
> ismirschlecht
> 855 *









Gruß Koko


----------



## Jeroen (28. Dezember 2003)

wir kennen vielleicht allen das NoTubes system...

jetzt aber etwas neues!!

www.yestubes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (28. Dezember 2003)

... seufz ...


----------



## cibi (29. Dezember 2003)

...J.T. testet Latex- Kostüme von Pearl Izumi und unser Staabi
   ist ja 92/93 in Kaprun auch mitgefahren,gibts da vielleicht 
   noch ein paar nette Anekdoten ?


----------



## ZeFlo (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *...wir das verdient?
> 
> 
> neu zu sehen auf www.synchros.com  *



... da gibt es nur ein eindeutiges und kraftvolles *JA* 

synchros fetischisten verdienen das 

syncros liebhaber allerdings nicht ...

pisaistueberall
flo


----------



## roesli (29. Dezember 2003)

...mich ja geschlagen - ein Punkt für die Bodensee-Insulaner.

Wobei ich immer noch nicht versteh, was die Northshore-Trails mit Norditalien zu tun haben....


----------



## ZeFlo (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *wir kennen vielleicht allen das NoTubes system...
> 
> jetzt aber etwas neues!!
> ...




 selten so gelacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





flo


----------



## Kokopelli (29. Dezember 2003)

Nicht mal der ist wie früher






Tom, was soll das?


Gruß Koko*desillusioniert aber bestätigt*


----------



## Marcus (29. Dezember 2003)

So, der Papa sagt noch mal "Guten Tach" im alten Jahr!






Fuehrt euch weiterhin gut. 

Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *Kottonmouth Kings - Killa Kali*


----------



## Altitude (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin kurz davor, mir ein DirtRag-Trikot aus den Staaten zu bestellen:

http://www.dirtragmag.com/home.php

Hat jemand Interesse???


----------



## phatlizard (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *So, der Papa sagt noch mal "Guten Tach" im alten Jahr!
> *



äääähmmmm! Hüstel ... !!!







phaty

P.S.: Mein DSL Modem ist im Arsch - 2 Tage vor Ablauf der Garantie!  
Kann also zur Zeit keine emails beantworten! Alti ich ruf Dich noch an ...
I'll be back!


----------



## Altitude (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> * Alti ich ruf Dich noch an ...
> I'll be back! *



klar, kein Problem...lass dir Zeit...

...ich bin auch grad voll berschäftigt...Panther installieren, danch den ganzen Adobe-Müll und meine T-Online Zugangsdaten suchen...

...ich hoff des wird noch was in dem Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (30. Dezember 2003)

... mit uns kann's nur noch bergab gehen 

das neuste zu den problemen einer jagwire schaltzug verlegung erfahrt ihr hier, und man(n)frau beachte auch seine techniktipps auf der hohmpaitsch...

allessoschrecklichheute
flo


----------



## nicolai (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *...ich bin auch grad voll berschäftigt...Panther installieren...
> *



Sehr gute Wahl. 

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## rob (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *das neuste zu den problemen einer jagwire schaltzug verlegung erfahrt ihr hier, *


machst du dich etwas lustig? man beachte das es sich nicht um irgendein fahrrad handelt, sondern um ein _Corratec Rocklight Glacier Fully 2003 _. kannste nich mal eben so behandeln wie alle anderen...

prost


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> machst du dich etwas lustig? man beachte das es sich nicht um irgendein fahrrad handelt, sondern um ein Corratec Rocklight Glacier Fully 2003 . kannste nich mal eben so behandeln wie alle anderen...
> 
> prost *



... ropp, ich doch nicht  hast du schon jemals erlebt dass ich mich lustig mache  neee oda...

ganzernst
flo


----------



## phatlizard (30. Dezember 2003)




----------



## peppaman (30. Dezember 2003)

Ehre wem Ehre gebürt!!


----------



## Steinhummer (31. Dezember 2003)

@phaty: Wasn Bild... 

@ all: Frohes fest & guten Rutsch!

Steinhummer (freut sich grad über die neue Jimmi Tenor, "Higher Planes")


----------



## phatlizard (31. Dezember 2003)

Ein extrem würdiger Rausschmeisser für den Fertigmacher!






phaty
Guten Rutsch! Und schöne Party!!!


----------



## nicolai (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Guten Rutsch! Und schöne Party!!! *



Dem schliesse ich mich mal an, einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes neues Jahr euch allen!  

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (31. Dezember 2003)

...


HAUT REIN .... feiert schön - lasst ebay, ebay sein  und bikes bikes ... und viel spaß mit euren haustieren morgen früh ... nein nicht den hunden - kater - bis dann und passt auf eure ärsche auf..


...

BASTI


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Dezember 2003)

Jau!

Un ne Buddel Rum

weia...Koko hat morgen 2 Kater 


Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *...HAUT REIN .... feiert schön - lasst ebay, ebay sein  und bikes bikes ... und viel spaß mit euren haustieren morgen früh ... nein nicht den hunden - kater - bis dann und passt auf eure ärsche auf..
> *



Alles klar Marshall ...


----------



## phatlizard (31. Dezember 2003)

Koko das ist wirklich eine absolute Schei$$ Signatur, die Du da am Start hast ... jetzt verkauf doch endlich mal jemand dem Koko so ne schwule Brücke, damit er sein Bonty richtig verunstalten kann ... !

MAG 21 ... wenn ich das schon höre, wird 's mir schlecht!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Koko das ist wirklich eine absolute Schei$$ Signatur, die Du da am Start hast ... jetzt verkauf doch endlich mal jemand dem Koko so ne schwule Brücke, damit er sein Bonty richtig verunstalten kann ... !
> *




genau so war's gedacht...wenn ich schon keine durch Höflichkeit bekomme, dann wenigstens durch permanentes Auf-den-Sack-gehen


Ihr habt es ja so gewollt....


Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *genau so war's gedacht...wenn ich schon keine durch Höflichkeit bekomme, dann wenigstens durch permanentes Auf-den-Sack-gehen
> 
> Ihr habt es ja so gewollt....
> *



Crybaby ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (31. Dezember 2003)

Koko komm mal in die Chat-box ich hab schon was für Dich ... !


----------



## joe yeti (1. Januar 2004)

gutes neues jahr euch allen!!


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Januar 2004)

AUA!!!!


----------



## rob (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *AUA!!!! *


ich hab mir sagen lassen das harzer kracher in der duschkabine in dem fall wunder bewirken sollen...


und damit das jahr gut anfängt (was man so alles findet in den tiefen dieses forums):


----------



## phattyred (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *AUA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




...ich dachte das wär schon vorher geklärt:



> _Original geschrieben von Phatlizard _*
> 
> Crybaby ... !
> 
> *



aber nagut eine runde kollektives bedauern für koko:

eins , zwei, *oooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh....*


----------



## phatlizard (1. Januar 2004)

Was will man erwarten, wenn jemand sein Leben lang mit diesem Kölschen Dünnbier trainiert - der ist ja nix gewöhnt ...! Vielleicht hat er aber auch nur Koppweh, weil er eine verheiratete Frau umgelegt hat und ihr Gatte hat ihm eine reingeballert ... !

Savoy Ahoi!

phaty


----------



## phattyred (1. Januar 2004)

Die Neujahrsansprache vom IBC-MITGLIED DES JAHRES 



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Was will man erwarten, wenn jemand sein Leben lang mit diesem Kölschen Dünnbier trainiert - der ist ja nix gewöhnt ...
> *



...ein wahres wort, gelassen ausgesprochen!

gruss matthes


----------



## Steinhummer (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Was will man erwarten, wenn jemand sein Leben lang mit diesem Kölschen Dünnbier trainiert ... !
> *



Komisch nur, dass die harten "Männerbier"-Trinker immer nur so schnell lallend umfallen, wenn mal ein paar Stangen "Dünnbier" abgemäht werden 

Steinhummer (Früh und munter)

PS: Frohes Neues!


----------



## phatlizard (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Komisch nur, dass die harten "Männerbier"-Trinker immer nur so schnell lallend umfallen, wenn mal ein paar Stangen "Dünnbier" abgemäht werden
> *



Ist mir noch nie passiert ... !


----------



## rob (1. Januar 2004)

ick gloob steinhummer vekehrt in falschen gesellschaften.

and now something completly different:
heute schon gelacht? 


rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (1. Januar 2004)

Burn motherf*cker burn ....


----------



## Jeroen (1. Januar 2004)

War diese Salsa nicht durch Vicious Cycles lackiert...?? 

Ich bin nicht so 'von die Flamme', aber diese hat doch etwas...


----------



## rob (1. Januar 2004)

"Random Rodeo Riding" 

laut den bike-sport-news DER trend 2005 schlechthin.


----------



## phatlizard (1. Januar 2004)

Grenzwertig ....

Die Moderatoren dürfen entscheiden, ob es bleiben darf!


----------



## rob (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Die Moderatoren dürfen entscheiden, ob es bleiben darf!  *


abscheuliche schriftart!


gleich hinterher nochmal was fürs auge. gäbs ne traumkombi zusammen mit dem neujahrsbunny - ich würde töten


----------



## phatlizard (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *gäbs ne traumkombi zusammen mit dem neujahrsbunny - ich würde töten  *



Aber ob die auf einen Sattel passt ... ???


----------



## roesli (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *"Random Rodeo Riding"
> 
> laut den bike-sport-news DER trend 2005 schlechthin.
> ...



wasdenn? - wird dieses Jahr der erste April vorgezogen?


----------



## singlestoph (2. Januar 2004)

fotografiert

happy 2004

singlespeed/radquer-stoph


----------



## phatlizard (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von singlestoph _
> *fotografiert
> *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> abscheuliche schriftart!
> 
> ...



... damit und dem bunny wäre weiteres morden nicht ausgeschlossen 





.




.





steeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel 
flo


----------



## rasaldul (2. Januar 2004)

90 millionen für einen 60jahre alten flugzeugträger  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26432&item=2450501898


----------



## phatlizard (2. Januar 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KOKO ... !!! *


----------



## Eisenfahrer (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> .
> ...



Und wir sind uns ganz sicher, dass diese Gabel nach dem ersten harten Bremsvorgang noch wiedererkennbar ist? Oder enstand so dass unsägliche Design der "Onda"?  





Ach ja und: A  xonz nuis aus Schwaben!

reiner

P.S.: Armer Flo: da wird's schon mal kalt und dann hat's keine Wassser im See zum gefrieren. Na ja, wird schon die Tocher nicht weg geweht.


----------



## phatlizard (2. Januar 2004)

Was andere so im Winter treiben ...


----------



## lebaron (2. Januar 2004)

... Euch allen noch ein frohes Neues ...

@koko

      ...

was soviel bedeuten soll wie ALLES GUTE zum Purzeltag ...

Hau rein und trink am weiter ... damit sich dein Kater nicht so allein fühlt.



basti
*für den silvester nicht so der kracher war*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original German Möhren - Bike 8/94 _
> *Dieser Techno-Overkill wird bald eine Gegenbewegung auslösen...Bald wird's wieder rund gehen mit starren Gabeln und dicken Reifen.*



so ein quatsch


----------



## whoa (2. Januar 2004)

@ flo
wo bleibt denn bitte dein s.t.y.l.e.  dat sieht doch schlicht schei$$e aus

wenn starrgabel, dann mit starrgabelgeo! und fahrbar sieht die gabel sowieso nicht aus.. aber erst die schauderhafte optik 


optiker 
whoa


----------



## whoa (2. Januar 2004)

uups vergessen.. HAPPY BIRTHDAY KOKO..


----------



## phatlizard (2. Januar 2004)

Ich finde es immer wieder relativ beeindruckend was Terminaut mit dem Cyclocrosser anstellt!






Video von dem Ausritt - 4 MB mpg


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Januar 2004)

@ fäksül 


























... nur noch 10 jahre dann bist du endlich so alt wie du heute ausschaust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und pass auf mit dem dünnbier ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sonst droht 'ne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








flo

@ whoa

du must was sagen zum thema s.t.y.l.e.  xc-pro hebel mit shimpanso brämsen und 'nem wicked hänger ...

... aber 'nen bischen recht hast du schon, ich hab 'nen 29er gepostet  ich bin halt schon so alt wie unser teppichhändler aussieht 


flo


----------



## phatlizard (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*10 Smilie-Verwarnpunkte! Bei 20 wird ein GBBC-Punkt abgezogen!*


----------



## Steinhummer (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Ist mir noch nie passiert ... ! *



Bei passender Gelegenheit stehe ich bereit dazu, ein geeignetes Beweisverfahren zu eröffnen, zu dem selbstverständlich auch rob herzlich vorgeladen wird 

@koko: Jlückwunsch! Mannomann, am 2.1. Geburtstag - das ist ja ein ziemlicher Party-Marathon. Naja, kleine Fische für uns Kölsch-Trinker....

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (2. Januar 2004)

AUA!


----------



## whoa (2. Januar 2004)

@ flo
ich weiß ja.. momentan sind an meinem xc-pro aufbau immer noch sechs  teile von shimpanso.. naja wenigstens ist suntour schonmal in der überzahl (acht teile) und zudem sind es auch die "wichtigeren"  teile

sobald wieder genügend schmott über ist wird der markt nach passenden ersatz abgegrast


hauptsacheesfährtendlich
whoa


----------



## phatlizard (3. Januar 2004)

Die besten Anschisse, werden wirklich immer noch im Leichtbauforum verteilt - da war ich heute zum ersten Mal - jetzt hab ich Angst ...



> _Original geschrieben von amazombi _
> *@McDaniel:
> und gerade weil die immer wieder gestellte frage halt echt allmählich nervt hättest du sie gerne für dich behalten können.
> kann natürlich nicht für "uns leichtbaufreaks" in toto sprechen, mir für meinen teil isses das natürlich wert, sonst würde ich's nicht machen. mit diesem sprachanalytischen ansatz lassen sich übrigens auch andere fragen wie etwa: "seid ihr schwerbaufreaks es nicht leid mit billo-bikes rumzuhuddeln" problemlos selbst beantworten (weshalb ich sie, diese frage, auch nicht gestellt sondern nur als sprachliches beispiel strapaziert habe). können wir uns darauf einigen in hinkunft diese extrem nervtötenden, besserwisserischen, sendungsbewußten, zumindest in meine privatsphäre eingreifenden blödfragen einfach zu streichen? bin bereit zu wetten das ich, bei näherer kenntnis deiner person, sicher auch ein konsummuster entdecken könnte was nicht vollständig rational begründbar ist. würde mich aber in aller regel nicht dazu bewegen dich mit einer fadenscheinigen pseudologik mit dem hintergrund "ich verhalte mich richtig, du dich falsch" zu traktieren.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (3. Januar 2004)

Moin Männers!

Erstmal danke für die Glückwünsche...!

Gibt es eigentlich noch mehr Bilder von mir, die ich nicht kenne?

Und auch welche, wo ich kein Bier in der Hand habe?


Gruß Koko


----------



## Altitude (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Gibt es eigentlich noch mehr Bilder von mir, die ich nicht kenne?
> 
> ...



Nachträglich auch alles Gute von mir zum Geburtstag...

...so jetzt hoff ich mla, das mein 56k-Modem das packt...

...ich will wieder DSL


----------



## rob (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Und auch welche, wo ich kein Bier in der Hand habe?
> *


nicht das ich wüßte. 

guten morgen und weil der b-day-smilie so ätzend ist und anstoßen-smilie völlig ausreicht:


----------



## Kokopelli (3. Januar 2004)

Ich seh schon ,ohne Bier wird schwer.

Gibt es denn wenigstens welche ohne Yeti-Kappe???

O mann o mann...hier wird ja ein völlig verkehrtes Bild gezeichnet. Ehrlich Mama, ich bin nicht so..... 


Gruß Koko


----------



## lebaron (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *O mann o mann...hier wird ja ein völlig verkehrtes Bild gezeichnet. Ehrlich Mama, ich bin nicht so.....
> *


als ob  sie DIR das glauben würde

basti
*nix für ungut*


----------



## phatlizard (3. Januar 2004)

Kleines Neujahrsgeschenk für Rikman ...

Küsschen

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Januar 2004)

Also irgendwie finde ich es geil







Gruß Koko


----------



## armin-m (4. Januar 2004)

Dann sind wir schon zu zweit! Obwohl - ich hätte noch einen schwarzen Flite, schwarzen Lenker und ein grünes Lenkerband montiert...


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Januar 2004)

O.K., der Sattel ist grenzwertig.

Aber das rot passt doch ganz gut zu den Decals...

...also für ein Trek echt nicht schlecht!!!







Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2004)

Koko immer noch besoffen? Das kann man doch schöner machen oder??

Apropos ehemalige Kultschmieden, die immer noch existieren ...

Immerhin die richtige Gangzahl haben sie schon mal eingebaut!


----------



## lebaron (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Koko immer noch besoffen? Das kann man doch schöner machen oder??
> 
> Apropos ehemalige Kultschmieden, die immer noch existieren ...
> ...



hand auf's herz  - WIRKLICH hässlich ist was anderes, das gab es bei brodie schon schlimmer


----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> hand auf's herz  - WIRKLICH hässlich ist was anderes, das gab es bei brodie schon schlimmer *



Stimmt auffallend!


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Koko immer noch besoffen? Das kann man doch schöner machen oder??
> 
> Apropos ehemalige Kultschmieden, die immer noch existieren ...
> *



Man kann vieles schöner machen...aber der Anblick ist einfach mal was anderes...dafür dass die meisten Priveteers einfach zu sehr nach Baumarkt aussehen.

Ach ja...wer hat eigentlich behauptet, dass die 'Kultschmiede' Bontrager noch besteht?


----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Ach ja...wer hat eigentlich behauptet, dass die 'Kultschmiede' Bontrager noch besteht? *



www.bontrager.com  

Wobei TREK niemals wirklich Schindluder mit den beigekauften Firmen getrieben hat - das kann man ihnen wirklich nicht vorwerfen! 

... und als ob ich jemals das Wort "Kultschmiede" in einem ernsten Zusammenhang gebrauchen würde ... !

Kult ist sowieso eine Erfindung von ebay!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Januar 2004)

Schmiede = Rahmenbauer, nix Rechteinhaber am Namen.

Wäre mir neu, dass es heute noch Rahmen bzw. Fahrräder unter dem Namen Bontrager gibt, im Gegensatz zu Brodie und Breezer


Gruß Koko*Korinthenkacker*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> **Korinthenkacker* *



Allerdings!


----------



## odelay (4. Januar 2004)

stehe ja nicht so auf Eichenlaubverzierung aber an der Stelle ist es mal was Neues, äh Altes


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Januar 2004)

Was man alles so findet...

Schönen Gruß an Whoa 


Wer kennt denn die Dame links im Bild noch?


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Januar 2004)

Lächeln!


----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Was man alles so findet...
> 
> Schönen Gruß an Whoa
> ...



"Pass auf Kleine, jetzt bringst Du einfach alle 10 Minuten so einen Eimer Kölsch bis wir "Schluss" sagen - verstanden?" ...

Gabi?


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Januar 2004)

Ehrlich, wir haben nicht gepogt


----------



## whoa (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Was man alles so findet...
> 
> Schönen Gruß an Whoa *



verdammt was muss ich denn noch tun, wenn jetzt nichtmal mehr mein "under construction" vermerk koko abschreckt.. 



p.s. zum "glück" ist noch nicht alles online..


----------



## peppaman (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Koko immer noch besoffen? Das kann man doch schöner machen oder??
> 
> Apropos ehemalige Kultschmieden, die immer noch existieren ...
> ...




Sacht ma hat am North Shore  jemand ein neues CNC-Programm für die Dropouts  geschrieben, und es auf nen freeware-server gelegt??


oder was???


----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *Sacht ma hat am North Shore  jemand ein neues CNC-Programm für die Dropouts  geschrieben, und es auf nen freeware-server gelegt??
> oder was??? *



Die kaufen beim gleichen China-Imbiss ein ... !


----------



## peppaman (4. Januar 2004)

leckell leckell leckell

unsele neuen Dlopout sind feltig

schickel bessel geilel als wie volhel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinoo (4. Januar 2004)

genau dei richtige Einstellung!


----------



## lebaron (4. Januar 2004)

und weil's eh keinen interessiert und es auch total wurscht is - wie so vieles in letzer zeit - hier - mal einen DDD'ler in action ...

JA es gibt leute haben es einfach drauf man beachte den absprung am rechten bildrand... DIE SCHWEIZER ...tztztzzzzz...


----------



## Kokopelli (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *und weil's eh keinen interessiert und es auch total wurscht is *



 


:kotz:



Gruß Koko*mal wieder herrlisch intollerant*


----------



## phatlizard (4. Januar 2004)

Der erste traurige Höhepunkt für 2004!

Die Welt ist schlecht ...!


----------



## lebaron (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> :kotz:
> Gruß Koko*mal wieder herrlisch intollerant* *



keine sorge das is doch alles nur halb so wild - interessen halt ...


----------



## Deleted 3968 (5. Januar 2004)

...´sch kotz gleich!


----------



## phatlizard (5. Januar 2004)

Hab ich auch noch nicht so oft gesehen!

Djuc Wun sein Salsa in Gelb!


----------



## DerAlex (5. Januar 2004)

Gibts beim großen E (schluchtz):


----------



## Horst Link (5. Januar 2004)

Na dann kannste ja auch den gelöteten Breezer Rahmen posten. Oder haste da nen Auge drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAlex (5. Januar 2004)

Horst Link!
Ich hätte auf Vieles ein Äuglein drauf, wenn ich es mir nur leisten könnte. Hab mir gerade wieder ne Gabel und einige Kurbeln geleistet. Irgendwann ist der Etat eben verbraten.

Der Mantis gefällt mir aber wirklich - Ich weiss nur nicht so recht, warum.


----------



## rasaldul (6. Januar 2004)

heute um 15:19 in mittelfränkischen wäldern  .......


----------



## rasaldul (6. Januar 2004)

bei schneefall sind die sichtweiten nicht so toll, but who cares........


----------



## nicolai (6. Januar 2004)

Wow, ich liebe solche Tage, aber hier schneit es ja nie.  

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## rasaldul (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nicolai _
> *...... ich liebe solche Tage....... *



nicht nur du


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Januar 2004)

.


... hatte das heute auch, nur noch sonne dazu  



die sicht war so gut dass man die schweiz sehen konnte
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.

.
.

.
nicht das mich das gestört hätte 

 
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (6. Januar 2004)

also ich könnte auf das schei$$wetter hier gut und gern verzichten 

hab mich erstmal zu 'nem kumpel geflüchtet und nutze hier grad dsl1500 von irgendeinem der nachbarn


einhochaufnachbarnmitoffenemwlan
whoa


----------



## BobRock (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Der erste traurige Höhepunkt für 2004!
> 
> Die Welt ist schlecht ...! *


syncros goes freeride


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *.... und nutze hier grad dsl1500 von irgendeinem der nachbarn
> 
> einhochaufnachbarnmitoffenemwlan
> whoa *



... schlingeldupöserpursche 

dsl1500direktausderdoseundnurmeinz
flo


----------



## peppaman (6. Januar 2004)

dumdidum



















die welt ist schlecht......


----------



## peppaman (6. Januar 2004)

aber was da eine gewisse "Bikegroup" so ver(un-)anstaltet....








:kotz:  




heissen die jetzt qbp???


----------



## phatlizard (6. Januar 2004)

Man kann Räder auch wirklich 100%ig verunstalten ... !


----------



## whoa (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *dsl1500direktausderdoseundnurmeinz
> flo *



egoist 


wiedermit64kunterwegs
whoa


----------



## Lhafty (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Man kann Räder auch wirklich 100%ig verunstalten ... ! *



Du hast ja so recht, die arme Gabel!  

marc


----------



## Steinhummer (7. Januar 2004)

...ok, an diesem filigranen Rahmen ist die fette Lefty optisch nicht der Oberknaller, aber ich muss nochmal sagen, geil isse schon!

Wie übrigens auch die neue Erik Truffaz "bending new corners"! Jazz- und Hiphop-Freunde, aufgemerkt: Kaufen, kaufen, kaufen! Ihr werdets nicht bereuen.

Jazz is not dead, manchmal riecht er nur nach Schweiz! 

Steinhummer


----------



## Lhafty (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *...geil isse schon!
> Steinhummer *



Das isse! Aber Dich schlägt keiner, paß auf, da kann ich über. 

[ClassicOT] 
Jetzt kommt der Moment, da ich andy2 nie live begegnen darf:
Lefty Titan an einem Elrond! 
Wie hat mal einer geschrieben: So einen Steifen hat keiner!  
[/ClassicOT]

marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lhafty _
> *
> [ClassicOT]
> Jetzt kommt der Moment, da ich andy2 nie live begegnen darf:
> ...



... nicht nur ihm 

...
flo


----------



## Steinhummer (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... nicht nur ihm
> ...



Og, Flö, nenn mich Tiecher und zorfedz mer de Blühse 

Steinhummer (Sächsisch schreiben ist schwer)


----------



## rasaldul (7. Januar 2004)

konnte die tage einfach nicht widerstehen daran (sinnloserweise) vor dem neubeschichten nochmal zu schrauben - und schwuppdiwupp war´s fertig  einige parts sind nur dran damit man fahren kann, also perfekt geeignet für den fertigmacher 

p.s.: zweikommafuenfprozent


----------



## Steinhummer (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> p.s.: zweikommafuenfprozent
> *



Als Resultat des wechselseitigen Austauschs von Mollykülen? Na das wird nach dem Pulvern dann ja wohl mehr...

Megageil, die Teile!

Steinhummer (zum besseren Verständnis beachten Sie bitte auch die Angebote an Geistesnahrung in unserer Literatour-Abteilung)


----------



## roesli (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> * Jazz is not dead, manchmal riecht er nur nach Schweiz!
> *



DAS will ich nun aber mal überhört haben!


..immer gegen die Kleinen, welche sich nich wehren können


----------



## phattyred (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> ..., nenn mich Tiecher und zorfedz mer de Blühse
> [/B]




...daschendiescher!


 


matthias, hörtgradmilesderwenndanneintoterschweizerist


----------



## Steinhummer (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> matthias, hörtgradmilesderwenndanneintoterschweizerist *



Miles beim Empfang eines US-Präsidenten.
First Lady: "Und wer sind Sie, Herr Neger?"
Miles: "Ich habe zweimal die Popmusik revolutioniert. Und Sie?" 

Erik Truffaz hat seinen Miles studiert, keine Frage. Und Chet Baker 

trumpet rulez!

Steinhummer (ehemaliger Ex-Trommler)


----------



## lebaron (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Miles beim Empfang eines US-Präsidenten.
> ...



huiiiii ........

hab ich die JAZZ-Outings verpasst !?!

Scheinbar - naja gut, dann bekenn ich mich auch mal zur trompete - zu mildes und john coltrane ... doch es war und ist schon herrlich ...

auch glenn miller vermag gute musik zu spielen ...

huiiiiii......

peinlich vom schwermetaller zum trompetenblech 

basti
*geoutet*


----------



## Steinhummer (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> peinlich vom schwermetaller zum trompetenblech
> *



Weiter so, Hädbängä! 

St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> huiiiii ........
> ...



was heißt hier outing: is ja schliesslich das *Classic* -Forum hier!

weil wenn es das Klassik-Forum wäre, 
dann müsste man voll mit mozart & co. abhotten:
roll over beethoven!

matthes


----------



## whoa (8. Januar 2004)

aaaah.. wie geil!


----------



## nordstadt (8. Januar 2004)

iiiiiiiihhhhhhh - Verat!!!

Was ist dass denn für ein fieses Logo am rechten Bildrand - tu das ding schnell Weg von der Apfeltasche sonst verseuchts die noch  

Mfg Chris


----------



## nicolai (8. Januar 2004)

Pfui, wie kann man ein so schönes PowerBook so verschandeln, is das deins?

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## manic (8. Januar 2004)

metallische unten links an der Ecke des Notebooks.


----------



## phatlizard (8. Januar 2004)

Q: What's another name for the "Intel Inside" sticker they put on Pentiums? 

A: The warning label.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (8. Januar 2004)

Das alte Ehepaar war wieder radfahren. Nachdem wir nun fertig sind: macht uns fertig!

PS: Die Steigerung von Marathon heißt Schneemarathon!


----------



## Horst Link (8. Januar 2004)

Nachschlag:


----------



## Horst Link (8. Januar 2004)

Und der offizielle FAT Importeur in seinem Element:


----------



## whoa (8. Januar 2004)

@ nicolai
schau mal hier, bist recht herzlich eingeladen. kriegst ja sowieso noch kohle von mir und ich könnt dir die kurbeln zum anschauen mitbringen. dann kannst du dich auch überzeugen, dass mein buch (auch whoaBook genannt) noch 100% "orischinal apfel" is.. 

@ phaty
du wärst natürlich auch gern gesehen! 

@ manic


> _Original Gravis Shop_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ da dresdner jungz
schigge pix.. schigges goat.. schigges toad..


----------



## manic (8. Januar 2004)

das Teil. Kriegt nen Style-Pluspunkt. 

Und die Bikessind auch seeehr nett. Und doann auch noch shcön im Schnee.


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Januar 2004)

@horscht: Sag mal, ist das ein Trittfrequenzmesser an THO's Toad? Oder ist das ein ichwillmeineteurekultkurbelnichtverkratzendistanzhalter?


Gruß Koko


----------



## Altitude (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute...

nachdem es unsere Freunde von der Telekomn wider Erwarten schon geschafft haben, mir neue Zugangsdaten und eine Softwareversion für Panther zu schicken...bin ich endlich wieder "drin"

Somit darf ich auch wieder Privat mitspielen...

@Phaty
Bin fast fertig...


----------



## Horst Link (8. Januar 2004)

@Koko: Das ist der gemeine Waldschmutz. Im Fachjargon auch Dreck genannt. Hier aber in der seltenen (nur unter besonderen meterologischen Konstellationen beobachtbar) Mischform aus Dreck und gefrorenem Wasser auftretend. Manche sagen auch Schneematsch.

Ich sehe wir verstehen uns.


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Horst Link _
> * Manche sagen auch Schneematsch. *



Ja Mensch, das muß man einem Bewohner der nördlichsten Stadt Italiens wohl auich erst erklären

_"Nördlichste Stadt Italiens"

Bonn. Auch im vergangenen Jahr wurde Bonn wieder seinem Ruf als "nördlichste Stadt Italiens" gerecht: Erstmals kletterte die Sonnenscheindauer über die magische Grenze von 2.000 Stunden - das bedeutet einen neuen Rekord. Im unmittelbaren Städtevergleich liegt Bonn damit auf einer Höhe mit Mailand und Venedig. 

Exakt 2.055 Stunden ermittelte Bonns Chefstatistiker Klaus-Peter Kosack und erläutert: "Der Höchstwert aus dem Jahr 1959 wurde um 84 Stunden übertroffen". Im Durchschnitt zählt Bonn jährlich rund 1.500 Schönwetterstunden. 


_ 

Aber Hochwasser kenn ich


Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *"Nördlichste Stadt Italiens"
> 
> Bonn. Auch im vergangenen Jahr wurde Bonn wieder seinem Ruf als "nördlichste Stadt Italiens" gerecht: Erstmals kletterte die Sonnenscheindauer über die magische Grenze von 2.000 Stunden - das bedeutet einen neuen Rekord. Im unmittelbaren Städtevergleich liegt Bonn damit auf einer Höhe mit Mailand und Venedig.
> ...



Dafür ist die Pizza schei$$e und die Weiber hässlich ... !

Vielleicht doch Südlichste Stadt von Island?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *von der Telekomn ... eine Softwareversion für Panther*



pinke zugangssoftware  ALTI NEIN!  wie kannst du nur 

mal ehrlich so einen schund brauchst du doch garnicht um in's netz zu kommen! was kommt als nächstes aol8.0 

ich glaub wir müssen uns beim nächsten gbbc mal computertechnisch kurzschließen.. es gibt dinge die tut man seinem OS einfach nicht an!


----------



## phattyred (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *...Vielleicht doch Südlichste Stadt von Island? *



Nee, das kann nich: das bier ist dünn aber bezahlbar!

matthias


----------



## phatlizard (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> Nee, das kann nich: das bier ist dünn aber bezahlbar!
> ...



Aber die Sprache ist ähnlich unverständlich ...!


----------



## phatlizard (8. Januar 2004)

Für Freunde der amerikanischen Regierung: Bush in 30 Seconds 

Viel Spass

phaty


----------



## phattyred (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> Aber die Sprache ist ähnlich unverständlich ...! *



...sprach der saarländer!  

matthesauchrheinländerabermitrichtigembier


----------



## Altitude (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *ich glaub wir müssen uns beim nächsten gbbc mal computertechnisch kurzschließen.. es gibt dinge die tut man seinem OS einfach nicht an!  *



na ja, es gibt Schlimmeres...

...mein G5 in der Arbeit ist der einzige Mac unter 350 PC's und ist auch noch im Netzwerk integriert...ich find nur immer die Gesichter von unseren Netzwerkfuzzis so witzig wenn se mal ein gescheites Betriebssystem (PANTER) sehen...

unter OS 9 gab mit der TELEKOMPOSCHT keine Probleme...

...aber die Idee mit AOL geistert mir auch schon länger in diesem Vakuum zwischen meinen Ohren rum...

Übrigends:

PHotoshop CS ist ja so geil!!! Ich dacht immer unsere Freunde von Adobe können nichts mehr steigern...


----------



## Altitude (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Für Freunde der amerikanischen Regierung: Bush in 30 Seconds
> 
> Viel Spass
> ...



Har, Har Har...

... von der Aktion hab ich schon gehört...der Gewinner soll glaube ich vor irgendeiner "Wir sind die Besten"-Rede vom Schorsch gesendet werden, oder???


----------



## phatlizard (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> ...sprach der saarländer!
> *



Ei joh ... awwer 100 Prozend!


----------



## phattyred (8. Januar 2004)

...erst der steinhummer, und jetzt der eidechsenmann:
sind  wohl tierische *dialekt-wochen*  hier ?

...obs ansteckend ist? wir warten mal die anderen hohen tiere ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Dafür ist die Pizza schei$$e und die Weiber hässlich ... !*



da hilft nur..


----------



## phatlizard (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> da hilft nur.. *



los zeig uns die Alte - zeig sie uns ... !!!!


----------



## whoa (8. Januar 2004)

ich wollt's fakesül eigentlich ersparen, aber ach was soll's..


----------



## Cycleshark (8. Januar 2004)

hmm...also wenn die party in zürich gestiegen wäre...hätte das arme mädl wohl schon keinen belag mehr auf der zunge gehabt....

rocco mountain


----------



## cibi (8. Januar 2004)

Also belagtechnisch würd ich da Downhillnoppen empfehlen.


----------



## whoa (8. Januar 2004)

haifishli.. du tier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *ich wollt's fakesül eigentlich ersparen, aber ach was soll's..  *



gemäß dem motto: "...wenn meine freundin nicht mit offenem mund schlafen würde hätte ich gar keinen sex mehr....."

yours,


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Januar 2004)

Ach leckts mi doch am Orsch

Da hab ich bis grade diese ver****.ten Cantis eingestellt und wollte euch jetzt eigentlich mit einem Bild beglücken.....aber jetzt will ich nicht mehr


Vielleicht morgen....




Ach ja:

FERTIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Gruß Koko


----------



## rob (9. Januar 2004)

zu dem zweeten bild von whoa passt ja nur das wieder:



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> * und die Weiber hässlich ... !
> 
> Vielleicht doch Südlichste Stadt von Island? *



aber wie gesagt, mit genug bier!


rob, sswckomplettinoffiziell


----------



## Steinhummer (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Cycleshark _
> *hmm...also wenn die party in zürich gestiegen wäre...hätte das arme mädl wohl schon keinen belag mehr auf der zunge gehabt....
> *



Use your imagination, ladies and gentleman... ... :kotz: 

Steinhummer (native Kölsch speaker)


----------



## Beelzebub (9. Januar 2004)

Singlespeed DM in Nbg.Ein klitzekleiner Bericht darüber steht drinne.
Vieleicht kanns ja einer einscannen.


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Januar 2004)

... von hand gemachtes und, so der herr will, der letzte 29" den ich zeige 






auch schön 











hach *schmelz* meine beiden favoriten 












ichfühlmichgaaaanzschlecht
flo


----------



## Steinhummer (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... von hand gemachtes
> flo *



Von wessen Hand - deiner?

Steinhummer (mag krude Fahrmaschinen )


----------



## raymund (9. Januar 2004)

Wusste gar nicht, daß es bei Fahrrädern auch den "Rat-Look" gibt.

Mit passenden Distanzzhülsen wären wenigstens die Gabelholme parallel bzw. gerade geworden.
Handwerklich gesehen eine äusserst üble Braterei.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> 
> Von wessen Hand - deiner?
> ...



... zuviel der ehr, so begabt bin ich nicht 

aber auf der seite dort (http://www.bikecult.com/works/) gibt's so allerhand zu sehen, speziell im single/fixie/spezialitäten bereich  und die picture archives sind sehenswert. der knabe scheint da alles abzulichten was mal durch seinen shop gegangen ist 








magauchkrudefahrmaschinen
flo


----------



## rasaldul (9. Januar 2004)

noch lässiger ist das hier - gehört wohl dem "ghetto-king"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (9. Januar 2004)

FERTIGMACHEN !!!!





die Gabel ist irgendwie geil, ist die original ?


----------



## kingmoe (9. Januar 2004)

...zumindest wohl kaum bei einem eigentlich schönen oder zumindest doch außergewöhnlichen S-Bike.

   :kotz:


----------



## rasaldul (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *die Gabel ist irgendwie geil, ist die original ? *



ja, obwohl sie im "sbike speedbook" (z.dt. katalog) nur im sbike 729 und 829 eingebaut war, im 728 war eine dünnere


----------



## roesli (9. Januar 2004)

...war schon was geiles  - falls einer ein's übrig haben sollte - ungeniert anbieten!

Aber mit City-Kitt   ....neee......

- erinnert mich zwar hart an die ersten "Züri rollt" Bikes von anno 92.... - hat noch n' Tsürcher n' Bildli davon?


----------



## roesli (9. Januar 2004)

...ist dann doch auch schon recht grenzwertig! 


..aber was würd ich geben, um live dabeizusein, wie Einer mit dem Rad losfährt


----------



## amazombi (9. Januar 2004)

das teil war vorletztes jahr in kopenhagen bei der kurier-wm am start, der spinner der mit dem teil fuhr war (und ist mutmaßlich auch noch) knapp 1,9m hoch. das ensemble konnte zumindest bei diesem anlaß maximale stilpunktzahl erheischen, mit dem hobel als basis und dem fahrer in (nicht mehr ganz) weißer flokatihose mit aufgeschnittenm plüschtier auf dem kopp mußten das einfach alle anerkennen. flokati-look auch bei der gesichstfrisur des strategen. ein bier mehr und ich hätte um seine hand angehalten. viel zu sexy.


----------



## phatlizard (9. Januar 2004)

Kann man clicken für die 1600 x 1200 Version


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Januar 2004)

TATAAAAAAA!!!!

Koko-Singlespeed!

Über Kurbel und Spanner kann man natürlich streiten, aber ich möchte erstmal schauen, ob ich mir mein geliebtes Koko auf Dauer kastriert geben kann

Auch wenn mir sowas normalerweise galant am A.rsch vorbeigeht; aber eins steht mal fest: Verdammt leicht dat Teil!

Gruß Koko


----------



## phattyred (9. Januar 2004)

...und wenn du die blöden yeti-aufkleber abmachen würdest,
wär es glatt noch 3,000 gramm leichter.

matthes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (9. Januar 2004)

Nö, wo bliebe denn da der Spaß? 

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (9. Januar 2004)




----------



## odelay (9. Januar 2004)

Verdammt ich will wieder eins

das Ding ist niemals wirklich rausgekommen, oder ?


----------



## phatlizard (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *Verdammt ich will wieder eins
> 
> das Ding ist niemals wirklich rausgekommen, oder ? *



Doch ein paar wenige - Bilder soll ich demnächst bekomme ...

Harren wir der Dinge


----------



## Shefffield (9. Januar 2004)

Sorry, Leute,

aber ich muss mich doch noch mal einmischen.

Der Tester des Bontrager geht ja mächtig ab wegen der Kurbeln. Und ich kann absolut nachvollziehen, dass der Hebel am SS eine noch viel größere Rolle spielt als am Schaltbike.

Deswegen: Lasst Eure Augen doch mal bitte über meinen alten Thread 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t86395.html
gleiten. Wenn jemand was zu meiner Frage sagen kann, dann doch Ihr, oder?

Das wichtigste: Wo bekomm ich am besten so 'nen 195er-Quirl her? Gerne in Stahl, aber es muss eben kein Kantenklatscher-Hardcore sein.

Bin für alle Tipps und Links dankbar, da ich bisher nur BMX-Kurbeln gefunden habe.

Tschö,
Shefffield


----------



## phatlizard (9. Januar 2004)

190 mm

Profile MTB Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (9. Januar 2004)

bin mal dem link vom Flo gefolgt...







leeeecker!!   









wer braucht schon ´ne eno-nabe???


----------



## peppaman (9. Januar 2004)

ooouuhauuueeeerha


----------



## Shefffield (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *190 mm
> 
> Profile MTB Kurbel *



Danke, den kannte ich schon. 

Über 190 habta nix... ?

Muss ich wohl doch irgendwann den Meisenmann anbetteln, dass er sich nochma an die Werkbank stellt und mir ein paar Stahlkurbeln drechselt... 

Weiterhin fröhliches Fertigmachen,
Shefffield


----------



## phattyred (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Shefffield _
> *
> Über 190 habta nix... ?
> *



hmmm, KOCMO und   PULCRO schnitzen auch kurbeln bis 200/210 mm!
gruss matthias


----------



## roesli (9. Januar 2004)

...ein diskussionswerter Ansatz!

.....alsoaufwasfürIdeendieLeutealleskommen.......


----------



## phatlizard (9. Januar 2004)

... nein wirklich!!!


----------



## Shefffield (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> hmmm, KOCMO und   PULCRO schnitzen auch kurbeln bis 200/210 mm!
> gruss matthias *



Ah, danke...

Der Kocmo-Link hat mir gefehlt. Wurde diskutiert, hab ich aber auf die Schnelle nich gefunden.

Pulcro = Chainsaw = Eisenmann. 

_Der_ gute Mann hat die Diskussion maßgeblich losgetreten...

Ist also nirgendwo geschmiedetes Bauxit zu bekommen...?

Hm. Bleibt die Wahl zwischen gefrästem (pfui!) Alu, BMX-Stahl und äußerst edlem ($) deutschen Stahl.

Muss ich drüber meditieren. 

Gute Nacht,
Shefffield


----------



## phatlizard (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Shefffield _
> *
> ... und äußerst edlem ($) deutschen Stahl.
> *



naja ... ich weiss ja nicht ... !


----------



## Beelzebub (10. Januar 2004)




----------



## rasaldul (10. Januar 2004)

ich hoffe nicht das ich nach phaty´s [ANPFIFF] jetzt deswegen einen neuen thread aufmachen muss damit man es jemals wiederfindet.......william j. lindsay NOS road frame mit signatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. Januar 2004)

TRES CHIQUE ......

marc knall das doch mal in die gallerie ... dann findet es auch JEDER ... 


basti
*angepisst*


----------



## phatlizard (11. Januar 2004)

Neulich in MOAB ....

Wie man auf der Wetterkarte unschwer sehen kann liegt ein Hoch über MOAB - da wo der gelbe Fleck ist ... Slickrock und so ...







Und wenn man dann hingefahren ist hatte man diese Aussicht ....!






Ich brauch Urlaub!


----------



## phatlizard (11. Januar 2004)

*Mountain biker doesn't mind constant cranking* 
No gears means no shifting, but riders of fixies can never just stop pedaling 

By Anthony Broadman ARIZONA DAILY STAR

Your average, mortal mountain biker pedals most of a race. He might coast on the downhills or crank hard and then rest on a flat. Rudy Nadler, riding a fixed-gear bicycle, pedals all of it - uphills, downhills, all of it. It took him 9 hours, 23 minutes and 2 seconds to finish the 100-mile Soul Ride on Oct. 26. He placed fifth. 

Now, if you've met Nadler, who is an artist and a Pima Community College adjunct faculty member, you know the bashful look his face will get from reading this kind of bike-hero worship. But he hasn't ditched 100 years of derailleur technology to brag. "The connection with the ground on a fixed gear is something I haven't experienced before," Nadler said recently. 

Most bicycles have a freewheel hub, which allows a rider to coast while his back wheel turns. Fixies do not. That means that if the back wheel turns, so do the pedals. And we all know what that means. Even the normally relieving act of pointing your front tire down a steep hill demands total crank attention on a fixie. "The one thing I dread is a 1 or 2 percent downhill, for like 10 miles," Nadler said. Fixed-gear bikes run in one gearing, so there isn't any shifting. In fact, all bikes used to be fixed gear: those big-wheeled, fin-de-siécle numbers had riders attached directly to pedals on the wheel. 

So why go backwards? Why would any 40-year-old with a cycling habit voluntarily avoid the technologies - suspension and lots of gears - that have supposedly made riding a bike more comfortable? Remember that he's an artist. "It was beautiful," he said, of the first time he saw a fixie swoop along a desert track. "You couldn't do it with a freewheel." Last spring, Nadler began riding his custom-built Matt Chester titanium steed as a fixed gear, and it doesn't look like he'll go back to a freewheel. (He picks from two fixies for his main mode of transportation.) 

The dull gray machine has drop handlebars and a front brake. *"It's very Bauhaus,"* he said, "and, aesthetically, it's very clean-looking. "Plus, I like having a bike that's made by a person." And despite how it looks - utterly lacking in the suspension department - the titanium frame is compliant and almost soft, Nadler said. "People who ride it will say, 'It feels like I'm riding a flat tire.' " His fixed-gear bike "suits the way I ride," he said. The way he rides can be summed up in one short word: long. Training for endurance rides like February's 24 Hours in the Old Pueblo takes him all over Southern Arizona on his bike. 

He periodically rides from Tucson to Oracle, to the top of the Santa Catalinas via the Mount Lemmon Control Road and back to Tucson. "It can be done in 10 hours," he said. A shorter ride sends him out to San Manuel. The one thing I dread is a 1 or 2 percent downhill, for like 10 miles.


----------



## Jeroen (11. Januar 2004)

People with a passion...


----------



## Pottser (11. Januar 2004)

> "It's very Bauhaus," he said, "and, aesthetically, it's very clean-looking. "Plus, I like having a bike that's made by a person."



This is so true


----------



## phatlizard (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> * People with a passion...  *



Yes you can call that a passion ...


----------



## rasaldul (11. Januar 2004)

kalifornisches armeerad - da staunen die schweizer


----------



## Kokopelli (12. Januar 2004)

Na das nenn ich aber mal einen schmalen sattel

Oder ist das die Damenausführung

Gruß Koko


----------



## rob (12. Januar 2004)

namnd

also bevor der fertigmacher aus der ersten seite rausfällt...


hab vor ein paar tagen bei ebay nen rahmen erstanden, und nach dem auspacken kam die böse überraschung. aber ich hab schon ne lösung. das teil wird auf jeden fall aufgebaut:

bis morgen dann mit neuer weichware, rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (12. Januar 2004)

Ach Rob, bei deinem Fliegengewicht: einmal mit Panzertape drumrum und gut ist!

Gruß Koko


----------



## phattyred (12. Januar 2004)

wenn wir jetz in amerika wären,
hätte sich grad ne gute gelegenheit ergeben, 
die haftpflichtversicherung unseres advocatus tivoli 
um ein paar millionen leichter zu machen!

matthias


----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2004)

...den ganzen Tag so allein.

Schau mal,hab dir für heut Nacht was süßes mitgebracht :


----------



## Kokopelli (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *wenn wir jetz in amerika wären,
> hätte sich grad ne gute gelegenheit ergeben,
> die haftpflichtversicherung unseres advocatus tivoli
> ...



Dann weiss mal nach, dass ich wirklich am Rechner saß

Gruß Koko*extremklugscheissingheuteabend*


----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2004)

An das Frühstück hab ich auch gedacht :


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Dann weiss mal nach, dass ich wirklich am Rechner saß
> ...



... kein problem ich gebe ihm einfach deine ip 

:wink
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (13. Januar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... kein problem ich gebe ihm einfach deine ip
> 
> :wink
> flo



Und wiee willst du nachweisen, dass ICH die Tasten gedrückt habe? 

UIUIUIUIUIUI....alles so neu hier....und das im Classicforum.

Na ja, erstmal drangewöhnen.

Gruß Koko


----------



## Cycleshark (13. Januar 2004)

uoahh check this out....neues old school forum unter mtbr.com

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=39

sharkfish-scout


----------



## odelay (13. Januar 2004)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> uoahh check this out....neues old school forum unter mtbr.com



Danke für den Hinweis !

sieht so aus, als würden gerade alle das Design und die Bedienbarkeit ihrer Foren verändern


----------



## lebaron (13. Januar 2004)

auch wenn es hier nicht herpasst, bei mtbr. sieht es jetzt um welten besser aus als hier im moment ...


----------



## andy1 (13. Januar 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn es hier nicht herpasst, bei mtbr. sieht es jetzt um welten besser aus als hier im moment ...



hmm, wieso ?
Wegen dene Foddos ?


----------



## phatlizard (13. Januar 2004)

Och Gottchen ist doch alles sehr vielversprechend!
Wenn ich meine Wohnung renoviere dauert es länger - genau gesagt dauert das schon seit 6 Jahren ....!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Januar 2004)

Ich muss mal Bild posten - weil das angeblich so anstrengend ist ...

Och ja zwei Knöppe mehr ... geht noch!


----------



## rasaldul (13. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mal Bild posten - weil das angeblich so anstrengend ist ...
> 
> Och ja zwei Knöppe mehr ... geht noch!



und vernünftige praktiker machen das so


----------



## phatlizard (13. Januar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> und vernünftige praktiker machen das so



Das musste dann mal Basti beibringen ... damit ihm der Fertigmacher wieder Spass macht ... !


----------



## lebaron (13. Januar 2004)

mir biebringen - pah - ich weis wie das geht, aber mir auhc egal - denn - JA ICH BIN ZU FAUL in dieses schei$$ popup zu klicken und 2 mal warten zu müssen bis sich der server auskäst ....

*not amused*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Januar 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> mir biebringen - pah - ich weis wie das geht, aber mir auhc egal - denn - JA ICH BIN ZU FAUL in dieses schei$$ popup zu klicken und 2 mal warten zu müssen bis sich der server auskäst ....
> 
> *not amused*



Du bist ein verwöhntes Jammerkind!


----------



## phatlizard (13. Januar 2004)




----------



## manic (14. Januar 2004)

Auch schön!






Vor allem das der Besitzer irgendwo unterwegs mal einen der White Brothers traf die sich über ne Judy amüsierten und ihm daraufhin eine Ihrer GAbeln günstig anboten, weil er auch White heisst.


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (14. Januar 2004)

hat Arbeit als Gynäkologe gefunden?


----------



## ritzelflitzer (14. Januar 2004)

Ich glaube eher als Proktologe!!! Ich liebe italienische Verfassungsgerichte, jetzt wird er doch noch g*e*f*euert.

[Edit Staabi]


----------



## phatlizard (14. Januar 2004)

ritzelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> g*e*f*euert.
> [Edit Staabi]



Stand da mal ge****t?
Och nee komm jetzt wird es zu sauber hier ... !
Ich glaub das böse Wort hat Inge Meisel letztens in einer Talkshow gesagt, davor muss man doch keine Angst mehr haben.


----------



## armin-m (14. Januar 2004)

Immerhin gehört Ritzelflitzer jetzt zum Club-der böses-Wort-Sager


----------



## phatlizard (14. Januar 2004)




----------



## whoa (14. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ein verwöhntes Jammerkind!


halt eine typische deutsche blage  erinnert mich irgendwie an einen ..naja die dschungelplage da  (der name liegt mir auf der zunge)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (14. Januar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> halt eine typische deutsche blage  erinnert mich irgendwie an einen ..naja die dschungelplage da  (der name liegt mir auf der zunge)




mogli hoffe geholfen zu haben

basti
*not amused*


----------



## phatlizard (14. Januar 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> basti *not amused*



Du hast in letzter Zeit nicht viel zu lachen oder?

phaty
*very amused*


----------



## whoa (14. Januar 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> mogli hoffe geholfen zu haben
> 
> basti
> *not amused*



jetzt weiß ich's wieder.. küblböck 

whoa
*very amused too*


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Januar 2004)

oh jott, jetz' is dat auch schon thema im Forum

Gruß Koko

*feelin' abused*


----------



## lebaron (14. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast in letzter Zeit nicht viel zu lachen oder?
> 
> phaty
> *very amused*


ich halt mich mit dem gedanken über wasser, dass es hier auch mal wieder bergauf geht - aber im moment bleibt der spaß in diesem forum mehr als auf der strecke, da macht es sogar noch mehr spaß die neue software zu entdecken ...


----------



## phatlizard (14. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> oh jott, jetz' is dat auch schon thema im Forum
> 
> Gruß Koko
> 
> *feelin' abused*



Na komm Ihr Juristen überlegt doch schon, wie ihr Schmerzensgeld für die Kakalaken herausschlagen könnte ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Januar 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> ich halt mich mit dem gedanken über wasser, dass es hier auch mal wieder bergauf geht - aber im moment bleibt der spaß in diesem forum mehr als auf der strecke, da macht es sogar noch mehr spaß die neue software zu entdecken ...



Kommt wahrscheinlich daher dass Du grundsätzlich nur noch mit einer Hackfresse nebst negativer Grundeinstellung durch die Landschaft läufst! Wo soll denn da der Aufschwung herkommen?


----------



## ibislover (14. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt wahrscheinlich daher dass Du grundsätzlich nur noch mit einer Hackfresse nebst negativer Grundeinstellung durch die Landschaft läufst!


schmeißt sich basti bald hinter ´ne horde downhiller oder was ist hier los? 


gruß,
phil


----------



## lebaron (14. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt wahrscheinlich daher dass Du grundsätzlich nur noch mit einer Hackfresse nebst negativer Grundeinstellung durch die Landschaft läufst! Wo soll denn da der Aufschwung herkommen?




sorry - ich bin einfach einige sachen mehr als leid.... daran kann cih nix ändern ...

forumsabstinenz soll ja helfen - ich weis einige würde das freuen !


----------



## ibislover (14. Januar 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> sorry - ich bin einfach einige sachen mehr als leid.... daran kann cih nix ändern ...
> 
> forumsabstinenz soll ja helfen - ich weis einige würde das freuen !



baasti, wad is denn los?
sag´ was dich stört oder schluck es runter und gut ist.
dieses geschmolle ist ja, nun,ääääh, sagen wir mal "trixe-supermarkt-bike-mäßig"! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## lebaron (14. Januar 2004)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> "trixe-supermarkt-bike-mäßig"!


wenn schon


RIXE


----------



## whoa (14. Januar 2004)

@ phaty
ich hab jetzt mal die ersten seiten von thomas seinem thread gelesen (den rest werd ich mir morgen auf arbeit antun.. da hab ich zeit). ich wußte garnicht wie spießig und verbohrt unsere kleine 5d gemeinde ist.. ich dachte immer wir sind die verbohrten spießer. jedem 2ten diesen kleinen idioten könnte ich.. naja ich bin lieber ruhig.. 
das beste am ganzen ist das von denen die am lautesten schreien, kein einziger auch  nur ein bisschen ahnung von programmierung bzw. einem großangelegten softwareupdate hat.
naja sie sind halt noch klein und dumm, aber sie können ja noch wachsen..

irgendwie fühle ich mich heut so modern, aufgeschlossen und weltoffen..


----------



## phatlizard (14. Januar 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> sorry - ich bin einfach einige sachen mehr als leid.... daran kann cih nix ändern ...
> 
> forumsabstinenz soll ja helfen - ich weis einige würde das freuen !



Basti hier ist definitiv in den letzen 5 Tagen überhaupt nix schlimmes passiert - es wurde kein Bonty getosst und es hat auch niemand gefragt ob ein 1999 Checker Pig ein Classicer ist - wenn Dir jetzt was nicht passt, dann bist Du 100% Forumsmüde und brauchst eine Runde Erholung am Busen der Natur ... ähm der Jule ... !

Oder Du hörst einfach mal auf Dir um jeden Button in der neuen Software ernsthafte Gedanken zu machen, sondern lässt mal wieder das Leben in Deinen Kopf!

Der Papa


----------



## lebaron (14. Januar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> @ phaty
> ich hab jetzt mal die ersten seiten von thomas seinem thread gelesen (den rest werd ich mir morgen auf arbeit antun.. da hab ich zeit). ich wußte garnicht wie spießig und verbohrt unsere kleine 5d gemeinde ist.. ich dachte immer wir sind die verbohrten spießer. jedem 2ten diesen kleinen idioten könnte ich.. naja ich bin lieber ruhig..
> das beste am ganzen ist das von denen die am lautesten schreien, kein einziger auch  nur ein bisschen ahnung von programmierung bzw. einem großangelegten softwareupdate hat.
> naja sie sind halt noch klein und dumm, aber sie können ja noch wachsen..
> ...


bist schon ein toller *über kopf streichel*


----------



## phatlizard (14. Januar 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> bist schon ein toller *über kopf streichel*



Du merkst schon WHOA auf Seite 5 kommt Bastis Forderungsliste - dann geht es erst richtig los ... aber ich glaub das hat die 5Dler erschreckt da waren viel zu viele Fremdwörter drin!


----------



## Kokopelli (14. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du merkst schon WHOA auf Seite 5 kommt Bastis Forderungsliste - dann geht es erst richtig los ... aber ich glaub das hat die 5Dler erschreckt da waren viel zu viele Fremdwörter drin!




Puh, solange habe ich gar nicht durchgehalten...


...vielleicht morgen.

Ist mir ja fast schon peinlich, dass ich hier im Forum so nen Thread ebenfalls losgeschlagen habe.

Ach Dicker: Tiere sind nicht rechtsfähig *undducktsich*

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lhafty (15. Januar 2004)

> Ist mir ja fast schon peinlich, dass ich hier im Forum so nen Thread ebenfalls losgeschlagen habe.


 Koko, den haben wir doch schon dahin gebracht wo er hingehört: an die Wand!  

marc


----------



## whoa (15. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du merkst schon WHOA auf Seite 5 kommt Bastis Forderungsliste - dann geht es erst richtig los ... aber ich glaub das hat die 5Dler erschreckt da waren viel zu viele Fremdwörter drin!



verdammt ich bin erst bei seite 3, jetzt muss ich doch sofort weiterlesen.. schlaf wird ja auch völlig überbewertet..


----------



## Greasy Pete (15. Januar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt weiß ich's wieder.. küblböck
> 
> whoa
> *very amused too*



Meinst du den da :






 

Greasy


----------



## andy1 (15. Januar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> und vernünftige praktiker machen das so



gefikckt eingeschädelt


----------



## singlestoph (15. Januar 2004)

ma wieder blider her is ja langweilich
sont könnt ihr euch ja mal über das hier auslassen

-or 91

-steuerrohrsticker fehlt noch

-hab keine zeitgemässen bontiparts(bis jetzt)

-find syncrosstützen nicht so toll und hab auch keinen passenden vorbau gefunden (tioga théknochen ist wenigstens stahl und zeitgemäss)

-federgabel hätt ich damals auch drangetan(berge) (wahrscheinlich aber amp, ja damals war ich so, musste alles mal ausprobiert werden, hab immer boch narben desswegen)

bontrager sattel/9grad lenker(noch lustig montiert aufm bild)/reifen

ringlé radsatz 7fach suntour powerflo

xt daumis/ pedal

xtr umwerfer/schaltwerk/stütze/steuersatz

paulchens bremsen/hebel

stoph


----------



## odelay (15. Januar 2004)

Na da gibt es doch nichts dran auszusetzen, schickes Rad
wenn man mal einem Bonty-Fahrer Grausamkeit vorwerfen sollte dann dem vom folgenden das jetzt schon länger durch ebay geistert
das kann einfach nicht gesund für die Sitzstreben sein


----------



## freakforti (15. Januar 2004)

hier das 1987 Wicked Fat Chance meiner Damaligen das wir 1987 bei Cambria Bicycle Outfitters erstanden haben mit dem ganzen "Plunder" der sein musste 
- Cook Brothers Kurbeln, IRD Bremsen und Sattelstütze, Breezer Hite Rite, King Steuersatz, Salsa Vorbau und Lenker, WTB Radsatz mit Mavic QR's usw.

Sie fährt was ich gehört habe immer noch damit durch Gallien


----------



## freakforti (15. Januar 2004)

Brodie 1989 Romax dass ich damals leider nicht erstanden habe ...


----------



## rasaldul (15. Januar 2004)

f*ckin´ hell sieht das gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (15. Januar 2004)

Nein ich will niemanden zitieren ... aber nun gut?!

Nach Wochen *ohmeinGott* des kaum lesens und überhaupt nicht postens muss es mal wieder sein ein posting im Fertigmacher ... wenigstens hier ist alles beim alten  

Also Guten Nabend Fertigmacher,

und nun könnt ihr gerne wieder große Bild'kens, die das ganze grau (war das schon immer grau?!) ausfüllen und meine Augen erfreuen, posten  

Cheers der Itzelmann


----------



## phatlizard (15. Januar 2004)

George Dubbya will auf den Mars ...

So ein Schei§§!


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Januar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> f*ckin´ hell sieht das gut aus


 ... meinst du  

 den ibis vorbau, die bremsen oder die time pedale ???

 ratlos
 flo


----------



## cdeger (15. Januar 2004)

... will er ja auf den Mond, und das muss ja nicht böse enden ...


----------



## cdeger (15. Januar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... meinst du
> 
> den ibis vorbau, die bremsen oder die time pedale ???
> 
> ...



Der Vorbau fällt ja gleich raus aus'm Gabelschaft.

Die Bremsen sind ein Frühwerk der U-Profil-Verarbeitung - so was kenn' ich nur vom Bau.

Und die Schweißnähte - Himmel hilf, da haben sie in Somerville wohl zu früh am Morgen angefangen.

Bin ich froh, dass ich ein Stahlbike aus gleichem Hause hab'. Oder zwei ...


----------



## phatlizard (15. Januar 2004)

cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Schweißnähte - Himmel hilf, da haben sie in Somerville wohl zu früh am Morgen angefangen.
> 
> Bin ich froh, dass ich ein Stahlbike aus gleichem Hause hab'. Oder zwei ...



Würde denn jemand meine Einschätzung teilen, daß die Dinger total überschätzt sind? Pornografisch aber überschätzt ... !

Du weisst ja Marc die Sammlung abstossen bevor der Mainstream Dich einholt!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (15. Januar 2004)

... auf dieser Einschätzung liegt kein Segen. Oder jedenfalls nicht der meine.

CC hat sich mit dem Yo'Eddy ein wirkliches Denkmal gesetzt:

*klasse Geometrie für schnelles Geländeradfahren

*Top-Verarbeitung (kann jeder Mechaniker bestätigen, der in den frühen 90ern solche Bikes komplettieren durfte)

*neben bildschönen Details wie den Ausfallenden und der Gabel so wegweisende Ideen wie die enorme Reifenfreiheit: Den 2,5er GroundControl Extreme konnte damals nur noch das Stumpjumper aufnehmen.

Meine Meinung: Wenn CC damals seine Belegschaft drastisch reduziert und von da an im Stile eines Flori Wiesmann exklusive Maßbikes angeboten hätte, könnten wir uns heute noch an seinen Schweißkünsten erfreuen - und an den Farbgebungen, gerne auch von Seelendoktor L. Fried.


----------



## phatlizard (15. Januar 2004)

cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung: Wenn CC damals seine Belegschaft drastisch reduziert und von da an im Stile eines Flori Wiesmann exklusive Maßbikes angeboten hätte, könnten wir uns heute noch an seinen Schweißkünsten erfreuen ...



Wie un-amerikanisch!
Aber Dir ist schon bekannt, dass er damals darauf nun wirklich keinen Einfluss mehr hatte - mit dem vielen Fremdgeld in den Büchern ... !


----------



## whoa (15. Januar 2004)

ohne worte


----------



## phatlizard (15. Januar 2004)

cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> ... auf dieser Einschätzung liegt kein Segen. Oder jedenfalls nicht der meine.
> 
> CC hat sich mit dem Yo'Eddy ein wirkliches Denkmal gesetzt:
> 
> ...



Ich werd alt ...

Ich red vom Ti er redet vom Yo - ach ja der Herr Deger wird auch alt ... fürchterlich, wenn alles so den Bach runtergeht!

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Januar 2004)

... der 2. geilste hintern der welt 






*sssaaaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeer*






zum-glück-bin-ich-noch-nicht-soooooo-alt-wie-die-zwei-alten-säcke-über-mir 
flo


----------



## phatlizard (15. Januar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> zum-glück-bin-ich-noch-nicht-soooooo-alt-wie-die-zwei-alten-säcke-über-mir
> flo



Dafür bist Du der beständigste Off-Topic-Poster im Fertigmacher!
Chrom-Ärsche - ich glaub ich muss kotzen ... ästhetisch natürlich ein wahrer Genuss!


----------



## manic (15. Januar 2004)

wobei michne Frontansicht interessiern würde, bzw. ne ANsicht von schräg rechts vorne.

Und natürlich ist das viele Chrom zu arg. Etwas gedeckter in blau / Silber oder teilweise nur gebürstet Optik fänd ich besser. 

Tjka,m wenn ich nen Scanner hätte sollte ich ejtzt in paar Bilder des MO-. Umbau-Contest beisteuern.

Aber das wäre dann doch auch ein ganz klein wenig Off-Topic.

*whistle*


----------



## manic (16. Januar 2004)

Off-Topic?


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Off topic?



Definitiv ... aber immerhin seh ich keine Nippel!


----------



## manic (16. Januar 2004)

was traust Du ir denn zu? Hier doch nicht.....  
*empörtsei*



Aber wnenn hier shcon Coladosen nen Thread kriegen dachte ich, es muss auch sowas mal wieder sein.

P.S.: Aber viel klassischer ist eigentlichnicht. Vor allem die Kombi aus Sachs und Campa-Sachen hat was. Aber lassen wir das....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (16. Januar 2004)

*undschnellindieheia*


----------



## rasaldul (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> 
> Du weisst ja Marc die Sammlung abstossen bevor der Mainstream Dich einholt!
> 
> phaty



ist in arbeit, aber irgendwie haben sie doch ihren reiz.....hier ein beispiel von gut gemeinter aber stümperhaft ausgeführter restauration (anordnung der aufkleber  ) - weiss ist trotzdem eine geile farbe für ein bike


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Januar 2004)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> ma wieder blider her is ja langweilich
> sont könnt ihr euch ja mal über das hier auslassen
> 
> -or 91



ARGH!

Wieso ist eigentlich auf 44,35 % aller Bontis der Oberrohraufkleber verkehrt rum druff?

Gruß Koko


----------



## ibislover (16. Januar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> ...weiss ist trotzdem eine geile farbe für ein bike...


stimmt, obwohl das mojo eher einen creamfarbigen weisston hat, welcher auf fotos leider immer als weiss rauskommt. 







gruß,
phil


----------



## rasaldul (16. Januar 2004)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, obwohl das mojo eher einen creamfarbigen weisston hat, welcher auf fotos leider immer als weiss rauskommt.
> 
> 
> gruß,
> phil



vor allem dreckig sehen sie gut aus


----------



## ibislover (16. Januar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem dreckig sehen sie gut aus


eben klassiker die bewegt werden! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## rasaldul (16. Januar 2004)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> eben klassiker die bewegt werden!
> 
> 
> gruß,
> phil



naja baujahr 99 ist bei mir nicht gerade ein klassiker, das modell jedoch schon  . alte (und evtl. sogar rare) räder in gutem zustand sollte man nicht unbedingt ernsthaft fahren - dafür hat wohl jeder auch noch ein neues......ausserdem muss man dann immer nur eines warten


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Januar 2004)

...





			
				Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> ARGH!
> 
> Wieso ist eigentlich auf 44,35 % aller Bontis der Oberrohraufkleber verkehrt rum druff?
> 
> Gruß Koko


 ... diese unwürdigen schrate einfach nicht über dein wissen verfügen 

 willsduwissenfäksülfragen
 flo


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Januar 2004)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, obwohl das mojo eher einen creamfarbigen weisston hat, welcher auf fotos leider immer als weiss rauskommt.
> 
> gruß,
> phil


 ... ich da 'ne beule im steuerrohr  wo kommt den DIE her ??
 grober unfug 


 flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (16. Januar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich da 'ne beule im steuerrohr  wo kommt den DIE her ??


    

das war das erste was dir in darmstadt aufgefallen ist, gelle?!
aber es ist nur ne macke, von innen spürt man nix.
wo sie herkommt? weißte doch, bin gegen ´ne geschlossene schranke gefahren!  


gruß,
phil


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Januar 2004)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> das war das erste was dir in darmstadt aufgefallen ist, gelle?!
> aber es ist nur ne macke, von innen spürt man nix.
> wo sie herkommt? weißte doch, bin gegen ´ne geschlossene schranke gefahren!
> 
> ...


 ... hilft das ja ...






 schon weiss lackiert fällt der garnicht mehr auf 


 flo


----------



## ibislover (16. Januar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ...schon weiss lackiert fällt der garnicht mehr auf


dann bete aber, dass du nie vor mir fährts!
achja, ich hätte gerne die ti version! 

gruß,
phil


----------



## ibislover (16. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> ARGH!


mein verflossenes bonti.


----------



## Triple F (16. Januar 2004)

@ Koko:
Ist zwar musikalisch überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack, aber wenn ihr zwei schon nach Freiburg kommt, dann trinken wir ein Bierchen im Atlantik.

Schreib mir ne PM, wenn es soweit ist.

Bye,
Triple F


----------



## cibi (16. Januar 2004)

Holy Shit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> ist in arbeit, aber irgendwie haben sie doch ihren reiz.....hier ein beispiel von gut gemeinter aber stümperhaft ausgeführter restauration (anordnung der aufkleber  ) - weiss ist trotzdem eine geile farbe für ein bike



Das Wicked ist das schönste Fat, war immer das schönste Fat und wird auf immer das schönste Fat bleiben ... !


----------



## rasaldul (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wicked ist das schönste Fat, war immer das scöhnste Fat und wird auf immer das schönste Fat bleiben ... !



sagt der der für ein 10th anniversary zu schwer ist....


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> sagt der der für ein 10th anniversary zu schwer ist....



Du meinst das Rad, dass von Leni Fried falsch lackiert wurde?
Sie hat am Telefon verstanden: "Hey we need a delivery bike for a candy factory...!"

phaty
jetzt ist Deger wach!


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Januar 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> @ Koko:
> Ist zwar musikalisch überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack, aber wenn ihr zwei schon nach Freiburg kommt, dann trinken wir ein Bierchen im Atlantik.
> 
> Schreib mir ne PM, wenn es soweit ist.
> ...



Jau, ich meld mich dann

@phil: Wieso verflossen?

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Koko ich glaub da haben wir was ganz fürchterlich falsch gemacht ... 
Mir scheint die Frucht unserer Liebe ist nach USA ausgewandert und postet dort in *Rennradforen!!!*


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Koko ich glaub da haben wir was ganz fürchterlich falsch gemacht ...
> Mir scheint die Frucht unserer Liebe ist nach USA ausgewandert und postet dort in *Rennradforen!!!*


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

>



Und ich hab mein "Homosexuals are Gay" T-Shirt in XXXL immer noch nicht bekommen!

Life is a bitch!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Ach ja Moose - da Du jetzt sogar im Classic-Forum postest, solltest Du Dein Klein in Deiner Bike-Liste wieder erwähnen!
Du weisst ja für Storck-Kollaborateur gibt es hier die Höchststrafe!


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja Moose - da Du jetzt sogar im Classic-Forum postest, solltest Du Dein Klein in Deiner Bike-Liste wieder erwähnen!
> Du weisst ja für Storck-Kollaborateur gibt es hier die Höchststrafe!



Na gut!

Queer as folks, hey?


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut!
> 
> Queer as folks, hey?



Als Vize-Präsident des inoffiziellen Deutschen Fabulous Disaster Fan-Clubs bin ich praktisch ne Ehren-Lesbe ... aber nicht weiterverraten!

phaty
Mr. Nancy was rude to me!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Als Vize-Präsident des inoffiziellen Deutschen Fabulous Disaster Fan-Clubs bin ich praktisch ne Ehren-Lesbe ... aber nicht weiterverraten!
> 
> phaty
> Mr. Nancy was rude to me!



Absolutely fabulous 
sage ich da nur


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Absolutely fabulous
> sage ich da nur



Davon hab ich das Englische Orginal Video - 7 Folgen oder so ... !!!

F*cking brilliant baby ...!!!


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Davon hab ich das Englische Orginal Video - 7 Folgen oder so ... !!!
> 
> F*cking brilliant baby ...!!!


´

Wir sollten heiraten!
phatymoose :kotz:


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> ´
> 
> Wir sollten heiraten!
> phatymoose :kotz:



Ja aber jetzt wo wir uns beide geoutet haben ... ich weees nich ... !
Hochzeitsreise nach Northumbia?

Cheers

phaty


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber jetzt wo wir uns beide geoutet haben ... ich weees nich ... !
> Hochzeitsreise nach Northumbia?
> 
> Cheers
> ...



What the hell - why not?!
 
Cheers mate!


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Januar 2004)

phatykoko??????

WHAT THE F*#! ??????



Dicker, weisst du da mehr?

Gruß Koko*dat jibbet doch nicht*


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> What the hell - why not?!
> 
> Cheers mate!



Stimmt ich muss mir ja langsam die komischsten Sachen einfallen lassen, damit sich überhaupt noch jemand über mich aufregt ...!

Deinen Bike-Eintrag - haste sehr schön gemacht ...!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> phatykoko??????
> 
> WHAT THE F*#! ??????
> 
> ...



Wurde mir vom Namensgeber eines LUSTIGEN threads auf IBC zugesteckt ... ich weiss von nix - verklagen wie die Luschen?


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt ich muss mir ja langsam die komischsten Sachen einfallen lassen, damit sich überhaupt noch jemand über mich aufregt ...!
> 
> Deinen Bike-Eintrag - haste sehr schön gemacht ...!
> 
> phaty



Ufff, Test bestanden.
Dann kann ich ja jetzt erzählen, dass ich mal ein Alpine Stars Cro Mega hatte. Bin damit aber über einen Golf geflogen und danach war es nur noch halb so lang ... . Also alles wurde gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (16. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> @phil: Wieso verflossen?


weil erstens verkauft und zweitens mittels einer einparknulpe zu "u-stahl" gefaltet.  


gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ufff, Test bestanden.
> Dann kann ich ja jetzt erzählen, dass ich mal ein Alpine Stars Cro Mega hatte. Bin damit aber über einen Golf geflogen und danach war es nur noch halb so lang ... . Also alles wurde gut.



Wir sollten den Jungs langsam mal erzählen, dass Du ein Mädchen bist - denn mit dem Bike in Deiner Vita bist Du jetzt die coolste Sau von ... ähm ... IBC ... !

Doch heiraten?

phaty


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten den Jungs langsam mal erzählen, dass Du ein Mädchen bist - denn mit dem Bike in Deiner Vita bist Du jetzt die coolste Sau von ... ähm ... IBC ... !
> 
> Doch heiraten?
> 
> phaty



Mmmhäääämmmhhhhnnnn ichweissnichtsorecht ...   
Of course this is nothing against YOU, Lord of the Classic Bikes!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmhäääämmmhhhhnnnn ichweissnichtsorecht ...
> Of course this is nothing against YOU, Lord of the Classic Bikes!



Ach Gottchen - wäre ja doch eher ne Zweckehe geworden ...!

Lieber Gott so off-topic waren wir ja schon seit Monaten nicht mehr!

phaty


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Gottchen - wäre ja doch eher ne Zweckehe geworden ...!
> 
> Lieber Gott so off-topic waren wir ja schon seit Monaten nicht mehr!
> 
> phaty



Okay - na dann, also gut!
Wo und wann???
Sag' schnell Bescheid, damit wir wieder zum Topic zurückkehren können   !


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Okay - na dann, also gut!
> Wo und wann???



Da! - dann kannst Du auch gleich noch Weltmeisterin werden!!!

Zuzutrauen wäre es Dir ja ... !

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Da! - dann kannst Du auch gleich noch Weltmeisterin werden!!!
> 
> Zuzutrauen wäre es Dir ja ... !
> 
> phaty



Muss ja gestehen, dass seit ich 10 Jahre alt bin alle meine Bikes Gänge hatten ... .


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ja gestehen, dass seit ich 10 Jahre alt bin alle meine Bikes Gänge hatten ... .



Eine Nebensächlichkeit die wir gerne übersehen - ich will einfach nicht, dass so eine US-fitfukkerin den Titel abräumt ... !


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Nebensächlichkeit die wir gerne übersehen - ich will einfach nicht, dass so eine US-fitfukkerin den Titel abräumt ... !



Hahahahahahaha!
Naja, dann werde ich eben von jetzt an nur noch mit einem Gang rumfahren!
*dummnachfrag* was für Distanzen fährt man denn da?


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Hahahahahahaha!
> Naja, dann werde ich eben von jetzt an nur noch mit einem Gang rumfahren!
> *dummnachfrag* was für Distanzen fährt man denn da?



Na was man so in 1 h 30 schafft ... 
32x16-Übersetzung - denn das wäre die nächste Frage von Dir!


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Na was man so in 1 h 30 schafft ...
> 32x16-Übersetzung - denn das wäre die nächste Frage von Dir!



Ein Mann mit hellseherischen Fähigkeiten??? 
Nein, das wäre nicht meine Frage gewesen - trotzdem Danke!
Prinzipiell bin ich für (fast) jeden Quatsch zu haben, vor allem im August (wie Du ja vielleicht mitverfolgt hast betreibe ich eine Sportart richtig ernsthaft, und da ist das Highlight in der letzten Juli Woche).
Meine Trainingspartnerin könnte ich vielleicht auch noch überreden.
Versprechen tue ich natürlich gar nichts, weil ich nächsten Sommer auch wieder mit dem Bike nach Norwegen will.
So much to do and so little time!

Sag' mal, werden wir jetzt disqualifiziert - das war doch hart an der CHAT-GRENZE, oder ...
... oder gelten hier Deine Regeln???


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Prinzipiell bin ich für (fast) jeden Quatsch zu haben ...



Wir meinen das todernst!!!

okay ... so halb ...



			
				Moose schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder gelten hier Deine Regeln???



Sagen wir mal Du geniesst diplomatische Immunität - oder wie heisst diese Schutzimpfung?
Ausserdem haben wir jetzt gerade die zukünftige Singlespeedweltmeisterin rekrutiert - extrem on-topic!

Baby der thread hat 18.000 Postings - wenn es dafür Regeln gäbe, dann wären wir am Arsch!
Okay eine Regel gibt es - keine Nippel also weibliche ...! Eigentlich auch wieder unfair!

Seit Basti für Rikman den Beta-Software-Tester macht ist es hier zu ruhig!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Januar 2004)

Dicker nimm sofort das Bild raus!

Es geht keinen was an, wie ich ohne Bart aussehe.

Gruß Koko


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wir meinen das todernst!!!
> 
> okay ... so halb ...
> 
> ...



Mit "Quatsch" meinte ich echt nur "einemirbishernochunbekannteArtdesBikens". 
Der HeldDerArbeit hat mir ja schon vorgeschwärmt. 
Ich werde mir das Date jedenfalls vormerken!

... wer ist denn der Typ auf dem Bild? Das ist ja furchtbar!


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Dicker nimm sofort das Bild raus!
> 
> Es geht keinen was an, wie ich ohne Bart aussehe.
> 
> Gruß Koko



uuuups, sorry!
Nicht Dein Ernst!!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> uuuups, sorry!
> Nicht Dein Ernst!!



Doch genauso schmierig sieht der Koko aus ... was glaubst Du denn warum ich auf den reingefallen bin ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (16. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Dicker nimm sofort das Bild raus!
> 
> Es geht keinen was an, wie ich ohne Bart aussehe.
> 
> Gruß Koko


 ... in fieberschüben 

 wenn ich den link auf deine hellblauen bettdecken poste wünscht du dir du hättest einen sack über dem kopf


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Doch genauso schmierig sieht der Koko aus ... was glaubst Du denn warum ich auf den reingefallen bin ... !



Und dann, in einer feucht-fröhlichen Nacht, da ist es passiert:
... und dann neun Monate später ...
*Phatykoko*


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann, in einer feucht-fröhlichen Nacht, da ist es passiert:
> ... und dann neun Monate später ...
> *Phatykoko*



womit wir wieder am Anfang der off-topic Entgleisung wären!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

> *Phatykoko*



In Rot sieht das noch schlimmer aus ... !

Und siehst Du Moose unser neuer Mod Flo hat gerade eine Kostprobe seines Könnens gegeben - Du glaubst doch nicht, dass hier irgendwas illegal wäre!

phaty


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> In Rot sieht das noch schlimmer aus ... !
> 
> Und siehst Du Moose unser neuer Mod Flo hat gerade eine Kostprobe seines Könnens gegeben - Du glaubst doch nicht, dass hier irgendwas illegal wäre!
> 
> phaty



DAS war der Mod??
Aha ... 
Wenn ich den See seh' brauch ich kein Meer mehr ... 
Im See? Reichenau oder Mainau oder auf der "Kreuzlingen", "Meersburg" oder den anderen Autofähren???


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> DAS war der Mod??
> Aha ...



Siehste mal wir sind auch täglich aufs neue entsetzt!
Schau mal in den Vorstellungsthread ganz oben da ist er auf der ersten Seite!
Du könntest da jetzt auch mal langsam was posten!

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> DAS war der Mod??
> Aha ...
> Wenn ich den See seh' brauch ich kein Meer mehr ...
> Im See? Reichenau oder Mainau oder auf der "Kreuzlingen", "Meersburg" oder den anderen Autofähren???


 ... insel der enterbten, unglücklichen und gegerbten mit freiem blick auf helvetien 

 um auf koksül zurück zu kommen was soll man(n)/frau dazu sagen 

 insulaner
 flo


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Januar 2004)

Auch wenn man's nicht glauben mag: DAS war EIN Mod.

Aber jammert mir nichts vor..ICH habe ihn nicht gewählt

Und lass meine Bettdecke da raus

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> um auf koksül zurück zu kommen was soll man(n)/frau dazu sagen



Die Bettwäsche .... also das geht ja mal garnicht ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (16. Januar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> .
> um auf koksül zurück zu kommen was soll man(n)/frau dazu sagen
> 
> insulaner
> flo



Na was wohl? HINEIN!!!!


Du überstrapazierst deine Kompetenzen liebes Flöhlein.

Gruß Koko


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... insel der enterbten, unglücklichen und gegerbten mit freiem blick auf helvetien
> 
> um auf koksül zurück zu kommen was soll man(n)/frau dazu sagen
> 
> ...



Oh, je, am Ende kennen wir uns noch!
Habe sieben Jahre lang in KN gewohnt und viel Zeit in einem kleineren Ort auf der anderen Seite Deiner Insel verbracht (fängt mit "A" an).


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bettwäsche .... also das geht ja mal garnicht ... !!!



Besser als rosa!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Na was wohl? HINEIN!!!!
> Du überstrapazierst deine Kompetenzen liebes Flöhlein.



Der hat doch keine Kompetenzen ...! Maximal Zugangsrechte!


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Besser als rosa!



Schwarzes Wildleder ... rrrrrraaaaarrrrrrr ... !


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, je, am Ende kennen wir uns noch!
> Habe sieben Jahre lang in KN gewohnt und viel Zeit in einem kleineren Ort auf der anderen Seite Deiner Insel verbracht (fängt mit "A" an).


  ... abensllach  wahrscheinlich, ich bin gut aussehend, nicht so wie koko ...

  ciao
  flo

 ... imkompetenzfreienraum ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (16. Januar 2004)

huhu ihr da


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... abensllach  wahrscheinlich, ich bin gut aussehend, nicht so wie koko ...
> 
> ciao
> flo



Habe ich befürchtet! Dann kann ich Dich nicht kennen, weil ich da nur häßliche Männer gesehen habe ... .


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Januar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ..ich bin gut aussehend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Staabi (16. Januar 2004)

ok, was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte , versucht doch bitte die Länge der Postings nicht ganz so knapp über der 5 Zeichen-Mindestmarke zu halten. Sonst gibt dat widder ärcher...

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich befürchtet! Dann kann ich Dich nicht kennen, weil ich da nur häßliche Männer gesehen habe ... .



AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHH WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN BITTESCHÖN!!!!

   

So frisch und dann gleich so einen Klassiker produziert!
In einer Studentenbude in Bonn bricht gerade einer vor Lachen zusammen!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Januar 2004)

Staabi!

Gruß Koko*quatschenwirzuviel?*


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> ok, was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte , versucht doch bitte die Länge der Postings nicht ganz so knapp über der 5 Zeichen-Mindestmarke zu halten. Sonst gibt dat widder ärcher...
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Michael



Siehste Moose - das ist der echte Mod aber der ist auch gutartig ... !
Wir sind ja auch so brav hier!


----------



## Kokopelli (16. Januar 2004)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> huhu ihr da



Das war aber auch knapp

Nun ja, was soll ich denn noch alles sagen?Also: Das Wetter nervt, ich hab keine Lust zu lernen, ich brauch noch nen Rahmen und mach mir jetzt erstmal ein Bier auf.

Ach ja: Phaty und Flo, die legitimen Nachfolger von Joe und El


Gruß Koko


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Siehste Moose - das ist der echte Mod aber der ist auch gutartig ... !
> Wir sind ja auch so brav hier!



EineZeilefürdenModEineZeilefürdenModEineZeilefürdenModEineZeilefürdenMod
NocheineZeilefürdenModNocheineZeilefürdenModNocheineZeilefürdenMod
UnddannvorsichtshalbernocheineZeilefürdenModdamitesauchgarantiertreicht

Natürlich sind wir brav!

UuuupsdaswarenjanurvierZeilenalsohiernochmaleineZeilefürdenMod


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Das war aber auch knapp
> Ach ja: Phaty und Flo, die legitimen Nachfolger von Joe und El



Du Anwalt!

Ich geh jetzt ins Bett - hab gerade Fieber gemessen 38,8° das ist nicht gut!

@Moose: Übernächste Woche Cafe Langenfeld auf nen Eckspresso???
Ich bring auch ein paar Bilder von Koko mit!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du Anwalt!
> 
> Ich geh jetzt ins Bett - hab gerade Fieber gemessen 38,8° das ist nicht gut!
> 
> ...



Do we have a date then, Baby?

Ach ja, gute Besserung!
Ich verzieh' mich jetzt auch!
...


----------



## phatlizard (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Do we have a date then, Baby?



Ja klar - ich mach mit sowas doch keine Spässe ... !
Wir schliessen uns kurz - Du wirst in der nächsten Wochen sowieso viel von mir in Deinem Lieblingsfitnessforum lesen ... ich plane ein Extremposting - on topic versteht sich!

phaty


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar - ich mach mit sowas doch keine Spässe ... !
> Wir schliessen uns kurz - Du wirst in der nächsten Wochen sowieso viel von mir in Deinem Lieblingsfitnessforum lesen ... ich plane ein Extremposting - on topic versteht sich!
> 
> phaty



Coole Sache.
Du hast sowas ja angedeutet.
You have got my 100% support. 

Ja, schreib' mal wieder, ich bin ja öfters hier!

Mein Lieblingsforum ist doch das Saarland Forum!!!
Seit die im Fitness-Forum die Suche nach deerk abgewürgt haben ... .


----------



## manic (17. Januar 2004)

uuups, schon wieder OT.

OK; ich gelobe Besserung.


----------



## lebaron (17. Januar 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> uuups, schon wieder OT.
> 
> OK; ich gelobe Besserung.


naja das einzige was das ist, ist hässlich porno sieht anders aus ....


----------



## manic (17. Januar 2004)

ICh find Goldglitterlackierung schon krass. Aber hässlich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Staabi (17. Januar 2004)

Hi,

so kanns gehen... Netter Dialog in de.alt.sport.mountain-bike:



> Ich hab ne Tioga Tension Disc Pro und benötige eine neue Felge.
> Sie muss einen bestimmenten Innendurchmesser und 36 Loch haben.
> Kennt sich jemand damit aus?





> stephan schrieb:
> > Ich hab ne Tioga Tension Disc Pro und benötige eine neue Felge.
> > Sie muss einen bestimmenten Innendurchmesser und 36 Loch haben.
> > Kennt sich jemand damit aus?
> ...



Da musste ich dann doch einschreiten:



> Hallo,
> 
> Rupert schrieb
> > stephan schrieb:
> ...



 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Lowrider (17. Januar 2004)

iiiiiigitt Zürcher Trämliblau...

Wenns grün wäre hät ichs nicht gepostet....

Sorry Roesli


----------



## phatlizard (17. Januar 2004)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> iiiiiigitt Zürcher Trämliblau...
> 
> Wenns grün wäre hät ichs nicht gepostet....
> 
> Sorry Roesli



ich poste grünes Zeug ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (17. Januar 2004)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> iiiiiigitt Zürcher Trämliblau...
> 
> Wenns grün wäre hät ichs nicht gepostet....
> 
> Sorry Roesli



Purer Neid gegenüber einem funktionierenden Alltagsrad   

Hättest nicht so lange gesabbert, hättest vielleicht auch s' ganze Radl draufgekriegt......

...Farbe verpflichtet - ist schliesslich die teuerste Farbe, welche auf Tsüri's Strassen unterwegs ist  - wenn mit seinem Auto zu nahe gekommen ist, kanns bestätigen....


----------



## singlestoph (18. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> ARGH!
> 
> Wieso ist eigentlich auf 44,35 % aller Bontis der Oberrohraufkleber verkehrt rum druff?
> 
> Gruß Koko



ich hab den so bekommen mit den falschaufgeklebten dingern
stoph


----------



## rasaldul (18. Januar 2004)

gerade beim guten e.....



> Extrem leichter Rahmen (lt. Hersteller ca. 1400g)
> Gebürstet Klarlack
> Austauschbares Schaltauge
> Für Disc- und Felgenbremse
> ...


----------



## azraelcars (18. Januar 2004)

ach was,das ist eine kleinigkeit,der ist wohl nur vom pedal abgerutscht.


----------



## martinoo (18. Januar 2004)

Wenn mich was fertig macht, dann daß ich hier kein deutsches Bier habe, schon keins mit Goldkrone...
Das hier besänftigt wenigstens ein bischen:  
Na denn


----------



## phatlizard (18. Januar 2004)

martinoo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mich was fertig macht, dann daß ich hier kein deutsches Bier habe, schon keins mit Goldkrone...
> Das hier besänftigt wenigstens ein bischen:
> Na denn



Wo bist Du denn überhaupt? Bei Cosco gibt es "Hofbräuhaus"-Bier ....! 
Kann man zur Not ertragen!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinoo (18. Januar 2004)

.. laut den Einwohnern hier eine der konservatifsten Städte in USA.
Was aber die Bikeläden anbelangt - IF vom feinsten...  
ABer zurück zu OT: das Bier ist wirklich nicht so schlecht und Ende Februar mach ich ja schon Heimaturlaub!
Ach ja - einige posting vorher gings um Norththumbria - kannste mal ein paar Trails posten. Nachdem ich hier im Moment biketechnisch auf dem Trockenen sitze, muss ich ja meinen Durst andersweitig befriedigen, denn Englands Trails sind echt geil, kennst Du Dich da näher aus?


----------



## phatlizard (18. Januar 2004)

martinoo schrieb:
			
		

> .. laut den Einwohnern hier eine der konservatifsten Städte in USA.
> Was aber die Bikeläden anbelangt - IF vom feinsten...
> ABer zurück zu OT: das Bier ist wirklich nicht so schlecht und Ende Februar mach ich ja schon Heimaturlaub!
> Ach ja - einige posting vorher gings um Norththumbria - kannste mal ein paar Trails posten. Nachdem ich hier im Moment biketechnisch auf dem Trockenen sitze, muss ich ja meinen Durst andersweitig befriedigen, denn Englands Trails sind echt geil, kennst Du Dich da näher aus?



Als ob ich mich mit Radfahren auskennen würde ...   

www.singletrackworld.com
www.shitshifter.com
www.justridingalong.com

Das Forum bei Singletrackworld ist das beste um in England gute Trails mit den Locals zu finden!
Shitshifter.com ist Andy Armstrongs Seite - tolle Bilder und er lebt im Norden. Ausserdem haben wir sogar einen IBC Member aus Newcastle - Nightfire ... der nimmt Dich gerne mit - allerdings wirst Du bluten danach!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (18. Januar 2004)

Das teuerste Kamera-Stativ der Welt ... Terminaut hat einfach zu viel Geld!


----------



## joe yeti (18. Januar 2004)

seite endlich mal wieder was zum posten!!!

http://www.babesagainstbush.com/main.html

joe


----------



## azraelcars (18. Januar 2004)

kein komentar
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3655171968&category=32507


----------



## BonelessChicken (18. Januar 2004)

Da waren die Beschreibungen der Titanal Rahmen aber besser, ja halbe Doktorarbeiten wurden da penibel recherchiert niedergeschrieben   . Da wurde sich noch RICHTIG Mühe gegeben. Der Meister hier übt noch. Aber der Text ist ja auch nur für die, denen die unglaublichen Vorzüge nicht sofort ins Auge stechen...

edit: Oho, was springt mir da in der Beschreibung ins Auge: "Fahre jetzt aber Cannondale (...)"


----------



## phatlizard (18. Januar 2004)

BonelessChicken schrieb:
			
		

> Der Meister hier übt noch. Aber der Text ist ja auch nur für die, denen die unglaublichen Vorzüge nicht sofort ins Auge stechen...



Ja aber wie oft hat man den die Möglichkeit einem Aalverkäufer vom Hamburger Fischmarkt zuschauen zu dürfen, wie er eine XTR-TUNE-Gabel an den Mann schreit ... !?


----------



## azraelcars (18. Januar 2004)

wobei hier einige materialangaben meinerseits angezweifelt werden.ich glaube kaum das jemand,auch wenn es noch so plumpe gabeln herstellt,hier titan verbaut hat.wenn man schon mit titan aufspielen wollte,hätte man zumindest eine gescheite brücke bauen können.wobei da titan eher ungeignet ist.
und die angeblichen carbon-röhre durften nur mit folie überzugen sein.
aber,das hat die wahren kenner nicht vom bieten abgehalten


----------



## rob (19. Januar 2004)

falls ihr noch nicht drauf gestoßen seit:

die 5d'ler entdecken den intelekt - na ein wenig jedenfalls 

rob


----------



## phatlizard (19. Januar 2004)

Boyz in da hood ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (19. Januar 2004)

Verwandte von Dir ??   

Hi Großer nachträglich ein schönes Neues, was ist mit Berlin, braucht Ihr mich?

wäre gern dabei  

bis dann Jan


----------



## armin-m (19. Januar 2004)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> falls ihr noch nicht drauf gestoßen seit:
> 
> die 5d'ler entdecken den intelekt - na ein wenig jedenfalls
> 
> rob



Am besten hat mir dieser Teil gefallen:  

"wer 2jahre lang das selbe rad fährt dem fehlt irgendwie was"


----------



## phatlizard (20. Januar 2004)

Neu bei RTL2 - "Schwul ist cool - die Tour de France Edition"


----------



## Moose (20. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Neu bei RTL2 - "Schwul ist cool - die Tour de France Edition"



DAS IST MAL ECHT SCHWUL ! ! !


----------



## itz (20. Januar 2004)

BERGASOL?! Wat isn' ditte?! 
.. vielleicht ein aufstrebender Pharmakonzern.

Wobei wir beim eigentlichen Punkt wären : Warum gibt es kein Ratiopharm-Rennteam?!
Und wenn ich mir aussuchen dürfte wer nächste Woche im Stern auf der vorletzten Seite unter der Rubrik was macht eigentlich XYZ erscheint, ja dann ... dann würde dort ein Interview mit Toni Rominger stehen ...

Cheers Chris, dem heute schon den ganzen Tag Rennrad durch den Kopf geht .. und nu das


----------



## DerAlex (21. Januar 2004)

Superlimitiertes Grafton Kultbike (mit Aluspeichen):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2782143714&category=9193


----------



## kAos (21. Januar 2004)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Superlimitiertes Grafton Kultbike (mit Aluspeichen):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2782143714&category=9193



dreist. ist das noch erlaubt? 



greetz kAos


----------



## azraelcars (21. Januar 2004)

nun ja,das einzige grafton bike der ohne grafton teile auskommt.und das limited etition scheint in den nächsten copyshop zusammengepappt worden zu sein.
ich täte bieten,aber ich habe angst,so wie andere kunden des herren,paketporto zu zahlen,und das edle stück kommt dann doch in briefumschlag.
aber,ich glaube,diese konfektionerten   speichennippel sind wohl der letzte schrei,ich muss auch mal welche bei palmers bestellen.


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2004)

Ein Tattoo für Dresden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (21. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Tattoo für Dresden!


Könnt aber auch gut für die WM kommen...erinnert mich ein wenig an die Seigessäule...


----------



## roadruner3001 (21. Januar 2004)

.Im Lieferumfang: Bremskoerper, Bremsgummis, Befestigungsschrauben, und Zugfuehrung *(Nudeln).*

[Nudeln


----------



## itz (21. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Tattoo für Dresden!



Wenn ich nicht wüsste dass Tim'Cruiser'R's Waden behaart wären wie Kanada bewaldet ist würde ich sagen es sind seine Waden  
... aber wenn schon denn schon muss sowas auf'fe Hühnerbrust   

Cheers Chris


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Januar 2004)

@ alti: aber nicht mit so einer vorkriegsschleuder für die wm.

@ itz: weisst du wie schmerzhaft das ist. in dir steckt doch ein verkappter SM anhänger  

btw: für son tattoo sollte man direkt trainieren.


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Januar 2004)

kAos schrieb:
			
		

> dreist. ist das noch erlaubt?
> 
> 
> 
> greetz kAos



Nein.

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Nein.
> 
> Gruß Koko



Was kostet eigentlich so eine Antwort laut Gebührenordung Koko?
Eine Tankfüllung für den Porsche sollte drin sein - oder ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2004)

Für alle, die schon immer mal den Kokopelli-Trial fahren wollten ... !






Fruita Colorado


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Was kostet eigentlich so eine Antwort laut Gebührenordung Koko?
> Eine Tankfüllung für den Porsche sollte drin sein - oder ...?



kommt drauf an, wieviel das Teil bringt. Bei einem Gegenstandwert bis zu 300  ist's günstig....nur 25  (§ 11 I S. 1 BRAGO). 


Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> kommt drauf an, wieviel das Teil bringt. Bei einem Gegenstandwert bis zu 300  ist's günstig....nur 25  (§ 11 I S. 1 BRAGO).
> 
> 
> Gruß Koko



Ein echtes Schnäppchen ... das sind 7,50 pro Buchstaben!
Ich kauf ein Ö ... !


----------



## itz (21. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ein echtes Schnäppchen ... das sind 7,50 pro Buchstaben!
> Ich kauf ein Ö ... !




Ö ... und keine hat so schön Buchstaben gedreht wie Maren Gil(t?)zner   

@Beelze ... is ja nicht für meine Hühnerbrust angedacht sondern für die Gewinnerbrust, ich wein ja fast schon bei Brennesseln und weiss im übrigen dass ich eh niemals gewinne von daher lässt sichs auch gut groß rumtönen  Grüße an Ernie und Bert 

Aber im Grunde meines Herzens bin ich eh dafür dass der Gewinner nen Vibrator oder eine Gummimuschi bekommt.


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber im Grunde meines Herzens bin ich eh dafür dass der Gewinner nen Vibrator oder eine Gummimuschi bekommt.



Ist notiert ...

Aber ganz klar, der Typ kriegt den Dildo und die Tussi die Muschi ...!

Cuz Winning is Gay!

phaty


----------



## itz (21. Januar 2004)

Is das nicht doll die neue Forensoftware erkennt durch scannen sämtlicher Beiträge eines Users sofort wer niemals ein böses Wort sagen würde ... oder wie ist es zu erklären warum man meine Beiträge nicht "melden" kann   

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> Is das nicht doll die neue Forensoftware erkennt durch scannen sämtlicher Beiträge eines Users sofort wer niemals ein böses Wort sagen würde ... oder wie ist es zu erklären warum man meine Beiträge nicht "melden" kann
> 
> Chris



Itz du bist auf drogen!!!!

ICH kann Deinen Betrag natürlich melden! Nur zur Selbstanzeige wird dir die Software nicht verhelfen ...


----------



## THO (21. Januar 2004)

sehr nett phaty, schöne saubere arbeit.

muss aber in berlin phat!!! auf den rücken  geinkt werden.

habt ihr denn schon eine bude am start?

thomas


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2004)

Schade, dass es solche "Kleinbetriebe" nicht auch mal in Germany gibt!

Vulture Cycles


----------



## Huelse (21. Januar 2004)

tattoos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THO (21. Januar 2004)

schöne muffen................


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2004)

Aua ...


----------



## Moose (21. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Aua ...



OOOOOOooooooooooooooooh, wie krass!!!


----------



## Moose (21. Januar 2004)

Eventuell werde ich wegen des Posts enthauptet, wobei die betreffende Person inzwischen ein anderes Bike fährt.


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuell werde ich wegen des Posts enthauptet...



Du strapazierst unsere Beziehung aber schon sehr stark - Schatzi ... !

 

Ich glaub für das Teil könntest Du einen extra thread machen - da gibt es sicher Interesse!

phaty


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuell werde ich wegen des Posts enthauptet, wobei die betreffende Person inzwischen ein anderes Bike fährt.




*Das entschuldigt überhaupt nichts Euer Waldblitzhaftigkeit!*


----------



## Moose (21. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du strapazierst unsere Beziehung aber schon sehr stark - Schatzi ... !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, Schatzi, ich weiss. Der Rahmen liegt auch schon wieder sauber poliert zusammen mit seiner Starrgabel in einem Karton (und nicht in meinem Zimmer!!!). Vermutlich wird es ihn irgendwann mal bei E. zu kaufen geben, aber das liegt nicht in meiner Hand ... .
Ich habe das Ding nie angefasst, ich schwör's!!!


----------



## Moose (21. Januar 2004)

HeldDerArbeit schrieb:
			
		

> *Das entschuldigt überhaupt nichts Euer Waldblitzhaftigkeit!*


Hey, was machst Du denn hier!!!
Waldblitz???
Wald-Moose!!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (21. Januar 2004)

Hey Chris, es muss heißen: "Hello,... Manchester...Hoooh..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2004)

Moose Deine neue Signatur ist sehr grenzwertig - es muss ja nicht wieder ein Zitat von mir drin (nice ego-blow-job by the way!) aber irgendwas geschmeidigeres doch schon ... !

Allein das Herzmännchen ist schon sehr gay!

Und jetzt bitte nicht wieder einen Saarland-Chat hier aufmachen!

Haltet Euch zurück - was sollen denn die Leute denken!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2004)

D666mster schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Chris, es muss heißen: "Hello,... Manchester...Hoooh..."



4 Saar-Franzosen hintereinander im Fertigmacher - das geht ja mal garnicht!

Good evening Manchester gefällt mir aber viel besser ... !


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, was machst Du denn hier!!!
> Waldblitz???
> Wald-Moose!!



Na ja, ich lebe noch und versuche gerade 5 min zu entspannen.
Ich muss Dir ja nix von Diplomstress u. ä. erzählen.
AAAaaaaaaaahhhHHHHHH!
Ihr fehlt mir ganz schön des Freitags!
Ich schick´Dir hiermit mal einen lieben Gruß.
Kaum ist man(n) mal weg, wird sich gleich dem nächstbesten an die Brust geschmiegt.
Bin ensetzt!


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. Januar 2004)

das Heft in der Hand haben.
Nie zurück ins Reich!


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2004)

HeldDerArbeit schrieb:
			
		

> dem nächstbesten an die Brust geschmiegt.



PARDON ME???


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Do we have a date then, Baby?
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich nie bekommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 3968 (21. Januar 2004)

Völkerbund, Saarstahl und Ford in Saarlois!!


----------



## Moose (21. Januar 2004)

HeldDerArbeit schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, ich lebe noch und versuche gerade 5 min zu entspannen.
> Ich muss Dir ja nix von Diplomstress u. ä. erzählen.
> AAAaaaaaaaahhhHHHHHH!
> Ihr fehlt mir ganz schön des Freitags!
> ...


Das hättest Du nicht sagen sollen, wo ich doch gerade dabei bin, die Beziehung Phaty/ Moose zu kitten!
Ich wünsch' Dir was. Diplomarbeit ist ...  .

@Phaty: ... ehrlich, da war nichts.


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> @Phaty: ... ehrlich, da war nichts.



Glaub ich Dir unbesehen ... !


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (21. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Das hättest Du nicht sagen sollen, wo ich doch gerade dabei bin, die Beziehung Phaty/ Moose zu kitten!
> Ich wünsch' Dir was. Diplomarbeit ist ...  .
> 
> @Phaty: ... ehrlich, da war nichts.



Oooch Menno.
Wenn ihr einen Sandsack braucht - ich bin verfügbar.

Und nun zurück in mein Kämmerlein.






Und noch ein Stück Kulturgut:


----------



## Schrau-Bär (21. Januar 2004)

Sacht mal, kann es sein, dass nach dem Umbau mein alter Nick nicht mehr funktionniert ? Wat haben die denn angestellt ???

Gruss
Baschdel


----------



## phatlizard (21. Januar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Sacht mal, kann es sein, dass nach dem Umbau mein alter Nick nicht mehr funktionniert ? Wat haben die denn angestellt ???
> 
> Gruss
> Baschdel



Ich hab ja hier echt schon ein paar heftige Off-Topic-Fragen gelesen - aber die hier schlägt alles!!!   

Geh mal ins Hilfe-Forum da gibt es einen Thread wg. Software-Umstellung - dort wirst Du geholfen!

phaty


----------



## Schrau-Bär (22. Januar 2004)

Jetzt wein doch nicht gleich, Grosser !
Bist doch sonst nicht so zart besaitet...

Immerhin ist dieser ganze Thread off topicST ! 

Und damit auch Hochwürden was zu lachen hat, folgendes :


----------



## phatlizard (22. Januar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wein doch nicht gleich, Grosser !
> Bist doch sonst nicht so zart besaitet...
> 
> Immerhin ist dieser ganze Thread off topicST !



Ich bin auch total entspannt ... !! Dein Posting war sehr witzig - zeigt es doch das der IBC User an sich Hilfe im Fertigmacher sucht!!!

Winterreifen jemand???


----------



## Schrau-Bär (22. Januar 2004)

Na wo denn sonst ? 

Ich hoffe, das sind Ur-Pils Kronkorken, sonst gibt's Landesverweis !

Wer kommt eigentlich auf solchen Unsinn, hä ? 



Baschdel


----------



## ragnaroc (22. Januar 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> Is das nicht doll die neue Forensoftware erkennt durch scannen sämtlicher Beiträge eines Users sofort wer niemals ein böses Wort sagen würde ... oder wie ist es zu erklären warum man meine Beiträge nicht "melden" kann
> 
> Chris





			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Itz du bist auf drogen!!!!
> 
> ICH kann Deinen Betrag natürlich melden! Nur zur Selbstanzeige wird dir die Software nicht verhelfen ...



*brüller!!! * 
*danke, ihr zwei, hab' selten* (wegen einem forumseintrag) *so gelacht !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinoo (22. Januar 2004)

... dann ja wohl mangels Möglichkeiten sein Bike in die Schraubzwinge einer Rolle zu zwengen. Nach 45 Minuten geht mir der Krach dann so auf die Nerven, dass ich absteigen muss. Und wenn Ihr noch was dazu zu sagen habt nur zu, dafür sind wir ja im Fertigmacher und verdient hab ich`s ja auch. Da muss ich einfach Luft ablassen  Zur Besänftigung lief wenigsten Uriah Heep!


----------



## Steinhummer (22. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass es solche "Kleinbetriebe" nicht auch mal in Germany gibt!



Bisweilen findet man mal einen. Hab neulich herausgefunden, dass in einem Nachbarort der Inhaber desdortigen Radladens auch Rahmen baut. Weil er außerdem Oldtimerfan ist und ich zufällig mit dem Peugeot vorgefahren war, hatten wir auch gleich eine gemeinsame Basis. Die wird sich hoffentlich positiv auswirken, wenn ich ihm diesen filigranen, gemufften Bergradrahmen aus dem Kreuz leiern werde  

Wg. Tattoo in Berlin: Wenn ihr noch keinen habt bzw. das nicht über Vitamin B läuft, kann ich mich mal umhören nach nem guten Tätowierer. Hab zufällig beste Kontakte über ein einschlägiges Magazin.

Steinhummer


----------



## itz (22. Januar 2004)

ragnaroc schrieb:
			
		

> *brüller!!! *
> *danke, ihr zwei, hab' selten* (wegen einem forumseintrag) *so gelacht !*



Hast ja recht, irgendwie war ich gestern leicht verwirrt ... also verwirrter als sonst   ... gelle Jan?!  

Chris


----------



## ibislover (22. Januar 2004)

oh man!!!! 
http://ventourizen.ngz-server.de/download/fun/rtl_fnn.asf


gruß,
phil


----------



## Kokopelli (22. Januar 2004)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> oh man!!!!
> http://ventourizen.ngz-server.de/download/fun/rtl_fnn.asf
> 
> 
> ...



Ja wie geil! Danke, das hat mir die Mittagspause gerettet....weil die war irgendwie schei.sser als wie...weissu?!

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (22. Januar 2004)

Nur mal so ...


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Januar 2004)

... feierabend 






 ciao
 flo


----------



## flattermann (22. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so ...



nur mal so min. 100 laufende Meter mit Liebe gemachte Sollbruchstelle   

Gruß Ulrich

PS: jajaschonklarsowasfährtmannichtsondernhängtesandiewohnzimmerwandzumanschauenundsabbern


----------



## phatlizard (22. Januar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> petefagerlin.com



Aber Flo - bitte keine Bilder bei Peter "Pete" Fagerlin klauen - dem grössten Troll und Ars©hloch von mtbr.com!!! 

Ja ich weiss, der Süd-Baden-Württemberger hat es nicht so mit dem Ausland ... !

phaty
International Affairs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (22. Januar 2004)

flattermann schrieb:
			
		

> nur mal so min. 100 laufende Meter mit Liebe gemachte Sollbruchstelle



Immer diese Nebensächlichkeiten!


----------



## flattermann (22. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese Nebensächlichkeiten!


hier gibts ja auch ganz junges Gemüse und ich seh die vor meinem geistigen Auge schon mit nem Graviergriffel an ihrem dünnwandigen Alurahmen rumkratzen - wär eigentlich auch egal, aber in meinem Alter hofft man schon irgendwie auf die Rente   
Grüße


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Flo - bitte keine Bilder bei Peter "Pete" Fagerlin klauen - dem grössten Troll und Ars©hloch von mtbr.com!!!
> 
> phaty
> International Affairs!


 ... das verstehen 

 ciao
 flo


----------



## phatlizard (22. Januar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich ... das verstehen
> 
> ciao
> flo



Ich will den Namen Peter Fagerlin (der von dem seiner website Du das Bild da gelinkt hast) nicht noch mal in einer IBC Benachrichtigungs-Mail lesen müssen, sonst raste ich hier vor der Maschine aus oder flieg ersatzhalber gleich zur Westküste und knall dem Typ die Kauleiste durch die Speiseröhre! War das deutlicher???   

phaty


----------



## lebaron (22. Januar 2004)

....ODER WAS?

tja ja - was sich hier nicht alles ergibt - ich hab jetzt zwar nicht viel bis gar nichtsmitbekommen, aber egal ... als guter WATSON kombiniere ich einfach mal, dass es um das siegertattoo bei der WM geht ....

PHATY - ich bin enttäuscht - su weist do ich sitz da quasi an der quelle - meld dich am besten mal und wir machen das klar ...



BASTI
*wieder passiv ist*


ps: WEITER MACHEN


----------



## phatlizard (22. Januar 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> ....ODER WAS?
> 
> tja ja - was sich hier nicht alles ergibt - ich hab jetzt zwar nicht viel bis gar nichtsmitbekommen, aber egal ... als guter WATSON kombiniere ich einfach mal, dass es um das siegertattoo bei der WM geht ....
> 
> PHATY - ich bin enttäuscht - su weist do ich sitz da quasi an der quelle - meld dich am besten mal und wir machen das klar ...



Siehste Basti und genau desshalb rede ich über solche Sachen nie in der Öffentlichkeit! 
Wenn Du die Postings einfach mit phaty-Geschwindigkeit und nicht mit basti-high-speed gelesen hättest, wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass das Thema Tattoo für Berlin nicht etwas von mir beredet wurde ... !

Ich hab garnix gesagt - man redete auf mich ein und entsprechend habe ich hinter den Kulissen brav per email Kontakte geknüpft!

Aber wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, musst Du Deinen Stecher nur fragen ob er für lau nach Berlin kommt um Nachts bei zwei besoffenen je ein Tattoo zu stechen... dann isser im Geschäft!

Most unlikely!

00Phat - im Auftrag ihrer Majestät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (22. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will den Namen Peter Fagerlin (der von dem seiner website Du das Bild da gelinkt hast) nicht noch mal in einer IBC Benachrichtigungs-Mail lesen müssen, sonst raste ich hier vor der Maschine aus oder flieg ersatzhalber gleich zur Westküste und knall dem Typ die Kauleiste durch die Speiseröhre! War das deutlicher???
> 
> phaty



... ah ich verstehe  du magst ihn nicht 

dabeimachtersoschönefoddos
flo


----------



## phatlizard (22. Januar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... ah ich verstehe  du magst ihn nicht
> 
> dabeimachtersoschönefoddos
> flo



ich lass ihn Dir ja Flo ... ich lass ihn Dir!!!


----------



## Staabi (22. Januar 2004)

Nabend,

vollkommen off-topic:

Da bekomme ich ja schon vom Zuschauen Knoten in den Finger:

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/video/guitar.php

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## phatlizard (22. Januar 2004)

sehr sauber


----------



## whoa (23. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so ...


also der kitsch-faktor liegt auf höhe von sammeltassen


----------



## phatlizard (23. Januar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> also der kitsch-faktor liegt auf höhe von sammeltassen



hast du wieder zu viel an alten Brave Katalogen gelutscht oder dünstet das PACE schon aus???


----------



## odelay (23. Januar 2004)

nur mal so:


















Feindbildauffrischung


----------



## phatlizard (23. Januar 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> nur mal so
> 
> Feindbildauffrischung



Mir gefällt es ... ! 

phaty


----------



## whoa (23. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ...dünstet das PACE schon aus???


richtige ssp-ausfaller sind schon geil nich.. 




			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> hast du wieder zu viel an alten Brave Katalogen gelutscht???


nee, nicht werktags nur an wochenenden! bau grad einen "anständigen" renner auf.. nachdem ich die bilder von lukis deluxe gesehen hab.. muss ich sagen es ähnelt dem deluxe doch sehr.. und in meinen kreativen pausen schraub ich grad an 'ner kleinen db.. was da reinkommt weißt du ja glaub ich.. kriegst als erster 'nen link zum testen, wenn der proto im netz steht




			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefällt es ... !


ich mach mir echt sorgen, dass hässliche etwas hat ja nicht mal 'ne schaltung


----------



## phatlizard (23. Januar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach mir echt sorgen, dass hässliche etwas hat ja nicht mal 'ne schaltung



Weiss auch nicht was das soll ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke (23. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefällt es ... !
> 
> phaty


Mann Phatty ich fange bald wirklich an Dich zu mögen!


----------



## Lhafty (23. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefällt es ... !
> 
> phaty


Rahmen weg und Schaltung dran, dann geht's.


marc *armeleftyarme*

icke, phaty lügt!

So gehört das:


----------



## raymund (23. Januar 2004)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> oh man!!!!
> http://ventourizen.ngz-server.de/download/fun/rtl_fnn.asf
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> vollkommen off-topic:
> 
> ...





Ich nehme an, man braucht eine Soundkarte um das richtig mitzukriegen.....

Mannomann, 2GB Arbeitsspeicher, 2.8 GHz, 128MB Graphikkarte, aber nichts zum Hören.....Mistkiste.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Lhafty (23. Januar 2004)

raymund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme an, man braucht eine Soundkarte um das richtig mitzukriegen.....
> 
> Mannomann, 2GB Arbeitsspeicher, 2.8 GHz, 128MB Graphikkarte, aber nichts zum Hören.....Mistkiste.
> 
> ...


Du hast wahrscheinlich auch keine Lefty am Super V. Tststs... immer am falschen Ende sparen. Kauf dir nen .... wie hieß noch gleich der Compi für die Eisdiele... ach so MAC! DOSen sind was für Spezialisten!  

marc *DOSENFan*


----------



## raymund (23. Januar 2004)

Lhafty schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast wahrscheinlich auch keine Lefty am Super V. Tststs... immer am falschen Ende sparen. Kauf dir nen .... wie hieß noch gleich der Compi für die Eisdiele... ach so MAC! DOSen sind was für Spezialisten!
> 
> marc *DOSENFan*



Wenn es einen Lefty-kompatiblen Nabendynamo gäbe würde ich mir das vielleicht überlegen. Vorausgesetzt die Lefty hat anständige Befestigungsösen für Schutzbleche  

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## cibi (23. Januar 2004)

Vielleicht noch blinkende Ventilkappen ?


----------



## phatlizard (23. Januar 2004)

Lhafty schrieb:
			
		

> icke, phaty lügt!



Nein!
Denn bis auf die Drecksgabel eine gelungene Komposition!


----------



## roesli (23. Januar 2004)

raymund schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es einen Lefty-kompatiblen Nabendynamo gäbe würde ich mir das vielleicht überlegen. Vorausgesetzt die Lefty hat anständige Befestigungsösen für Schutzbleche
> 
> Gruß
> Raymund


----------



## phatlizard (23. Januar 2004)

Hat was von nem Handmixer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lhafty (23. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Nein!
> Denn bis auf die Drecksgabel eine gelungene Komposition!


So, der voluminöse Herr,

wenn ich Sie da mal an Ihr Posting vom 30.11.2003 im SS Forum anläßlich der DM in Nürnberg erinnern darf. Sie schrieben:



> Nein ich bin unbestechlich!
> 
> Obwohl, die Kleine von Henri ...!
> Übrigens ich glaub der Herr L. findet Cannondale EBBs seit heute nicht mehr wirklich so dolle ... !  Die Kette ist schlimmer runtergesprungen, als bei einem schlecht eingestellten Baumarktfully ... !
> Ausserdem sieht der Bock echt billig aus - ich war POSITIV eingestellt mir die Dose in live anzuschauen - aber nee ich weiss nicht ...


Das riecht mir dann doch verdammt danach, daß diese 180° Kehrtwende durch einen nicht unerheblichen monetären Anreiz aus dem Land der dummen Präsidenten verursacht wurde.

Leute, die letzte Bastion der Unbestechlichkeit ist gefallen.  

marc *entsetztüberdenverfallderwerte*


----------



## phatlizard (23. Januar 2004)

Lhafty schrieb:
			
		

> So, der voluminöse Herr,
> 
> wenn ich Sie da mal an Ihr Posting vom 30.11.2003 im SS Forum anläßlich der DM in Nürnberg erinnern darf. Sie schrieben:
> 
> ...



ööööhmmmm nee ... aber das 1FG auf dem Bild hier im Fertigmacher ist einfach ein anderes, als das von Herrn L. in N. zum Rennen eingesetzte!
So einfach ist die Erklärung - das da oben sieht echt Schmuck aus ... !

Und die Tatsache, dass EBB ein Schrott vor dem Herren ist, kann man ja dem Bike nicht zur Last legen ... ! ALSO das Bushnell EBB meine ich! Die Version mit dem geschlitzten B/B läuft geschmeidig!

phaty


----------



## Lhafty (23. Januar 2004)

Bei EBB halte ich mich mangels Erfahrung raus. Aber hat C'dale den Rahmen des 1FG geändert, die einzigen die ich im Laden gesehen hab, sahen alle gleich bescheiden aus.

Einigen können wir uns aber darauf, daß das L optisch da nicht wirklich dran paßt. 

marc


----------



## phatlizard (23. Januar 2004)

"A queer ride for the straight guy"

Noch nie war ein Curtlo schwuler ...


Pink! ... naja
Flaschenöffner - das macht man mit den Zähnen!
EBB!!!??? Keep it simple stupid!
Scheibenbremsen ... !
PINK?????


----------



## odelay (23. Januar 2004)

btw: die die dünne PVC-Beschichtung für Nachtschattengewächse hatte recht: der Lack ist wirklich schon etwas mitgenommen


----------



## itz (23. Januar 2004)

... hab ich zwar eben schon in der SS-Gallerie gepostet .. aber ja mein Gott ... bei so viel Bauxit muss doch mal was schönes her?!

Toooyoooo, steht in der Garage gleich neben dem C'dale ... huch und schon wieder sind wir bei C gelandet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## azraelcars (23. Januar 2004)

na gut,dann unterstütze ich die stahlwelle und stelle meinen vicious der kritik.die schaltgriffe und die bremsen ausnehmen,da hier noch die 95-er xt teile kommen.


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Januar 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> btw: die die dünne PVC-Beschichtung für Nachtschattengewächse hatte recht: der Lack ist wirklich schon etwas mitgenommen



Hatte mir auch Bilder schicken lassen, da sah man das ganz gut. Aber ist es so schlimm, dass eine Neulackierung her muß?

@amir: DIE GABEL!DIE GABEL!!!!:kotz:

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (23. Januar 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> na gut,dann unterstütze ich die stahlwelle und stelle meinen vicious der kritik.die schaltgriffe und die bremsen ausnehmen,da hier noch die 95-er xt teile kommen.



Ich glaub die Schaltgriffe und die Bremsen sind nicht Dein grösstes Problem - schon mal überlegt zur Typ-Beratung zu gehen ... ? Farb-Coaching!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (23. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub die Schaltgriffe und die Bremsen sind nicht Dein grösstes Problem - schon mal überlegt zur Typ-Beratung zu gehen ... ? Farb-Coaching!
> 
> phaty



Sieht doch gut aus...so in "Graustufen"


----------



## luki (23. Januar 2004)

das game für Yeti-Liebhaber...

luki

http://n.ethz.ch/student/mkos/pinguin.swf


----------



## Lhafty (23. Januar 2004)

luki schrieb:
			
		

> das game für Yeti-Liebhaber...
> 
> luki
> 
> http://n.ethz.ch/student/mkos/pinguin.swf


Wie geil ! Andy2, ist das von Dir?

marc


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Januar 2004)

323,5 , wer kommt drüber

Gruß Koko*derwodasspielschoneinpaartagehat*


----------



## ibislover (23. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> 323,5 , wer kommt drüber


ohne screenshot kann das jeder behaupten! 

gruß,
phil


----------



## odelay (23. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte mir auch Bilder schicken lassen, da sah man das ganz gut. Aber ist es so schlimm, dass eine Neulackierung her muß?


na erst wird es ein Jahr hart gefahren und dann neu beschichtet


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Januar 2004)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> ohne screenshot kann das jeder behaupten!
> 
> gruß,
> phil



Wirst schon merken, dass es Sinn macht

Und woher zum Teufel soll ich wissen, wie ein Screenshot geht? Ich bin Radfahrer und Geisteswissenschaftler

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (23. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> ...Geisteswissenschaftler...


nach ner kiste bier vielleicht! ;D

gruß,
phil


----------



## Fres (23. Januar 2004)

made in taiwan...


----------



## phattyred (23. Januar 2004)

koko, bleib weg mit dem parapsychologischen unsinn!

gruss matthias


----------



## Lhafty (23. Januar 2004)

@koko: second best is just the first looser!


----------



## whoa (23. Januar 2004)

Lhafty schrieb:
			
		

> second best is just the first looser!


then you're the first!


----------



## yo gomez (23. Januar 2004)

Jungs, Ihr dürft nicht so hoch schlagen, dann kommt Ihr locker über die 500er Marke...


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

Computer games are for bloddy cuntwankers!

Dann doch lieber ein Foto der diesjährigen MTB Olympia-Siegerin - jetzt übrigens auf Specialized!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

Rikman unsere neue Uniform ist da ... !!!


----------



## azraelcars (24. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Rikman unsere neue Uniform ist da ... !!!




das paßt ja farblich vorne und hinten nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (24. Januar 2004)

http://n.ethz.ch/student/mkos/pinguin.swf

   

Lowrider


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Januar 2004)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> http://n.ethz.ch/student/mkos/pinguin.swf
> 
> 
> 
> Lowrider



Scrollst du bitte mal um 4 Postings nach oben

Oh mann, die Schweizer mal wieder

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Scrollst du bitte mal um 4 Postings nach oben
> 
> Oh mann, die Schweizer mal wieder
> 
> Gruß Koko



Und ich dachte schon es länge an mir - zu lange am Ricola gelutscht ... !
Koko Du sollst studieren und nicht spielen!

Ruck-Zuck!

phaty


----------



## Lhafty (24. Januar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> then you're the first!


Fitf*cker! Du hast einen Vorteil, beim MAC fallen die Pinguine so langsam und sind leichter zu treffen  

marc


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

Lhafty schrieb:
			
		

> Fitf*cker! Du hast einen Vorteil, beim MAC fallen die Pinguine so langsam und sind leichter zu treffen
> 
> marc



Sollte dadurch aufgewogen werden, dass die armen Tiere auf der DOSe gleich Selbstmord begehen! Oder einfrieren ...


----------



## Martin M (24. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> Koko Du sollst studieren und nicht spielen!
> 
> Ruck-Zuck!
> ...



Und wenn du schon nicht studierst, dann setz dich wenigsten auf dein Rad und fahr durch den Wald!

Hey Phaty, wie sieht es denn eigentlich bei dir aus mit dem Radeln? Was machen die alten Knochen? 

Naja, ich mach jetzt die Kiste aus, und FAHRE eine schöne Runde mit meinem schönen Rocky!! 

Machts gut,
ihr alten Passivbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (24. Januar 2004)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn du schon nicht studierst, dann setz dich wenigsten auf dein Rad und fahr durch den Wald!



Hab ich ja gestern gemacht. Hat ja nicht jeder soviel Zeit wie ihr Stadtwerker

Wie geht's eigentlich meinem Laufrad?

Gruß Koko


----------



## rasaldul (24. Januar 2004)

neue trends tun sich auf  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2782697597&category=30746


----------



## Deleted 3968 (24. Januar 2004)

die hälfte der Damen geht ja schon auf die 50 zu...also mit mir ist da nix mit Gang Bang....


----------



## roesli (24. Januar 2004)

...alles kommt mal wieder   

http://www.bicycleretailer.com/bicycleretailer/headlines/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=2075730


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

D666mster schrieb:
			
		

> die hälfte der Damen geht ja schon auf die 50 zu...also mit mir ist da nix mit Gang Bang....



Och da findet man sicher ein zwei Exemplare ...


----------



## Moose (24. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Rikman unsere neue Uniform ist da ... !!!


Phaty, da will ich auch eins davon!!
S oder M (nicht SM !!!)


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Phaty, da will ich auch eins davon!!
> S oder M (nicht SM !!!)



Kriegst Du von mir wenn Du in Berlin antrittst! Dann gibt es auch gleich Autogramme drauf!

fab phat


----------



## Moose (24. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Kriegst Du von mir wenn Du in Berlin antrittst! Dann gibt es auch gleich Autogramme drauf!
> 
> fab phat



Okey dokey.
Wie lange habt Ihr denn das Pinguin Weitschiessen geübt? Ich komme nicht über 350 raus ...?!!?


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Okey dokey.
> Wie lange habt Ihr denn das Pinguin Weitschiessen geübt? Ich komme nicht über 350 raus ...?!!?



Als Mädchen fehlt Dir der Killerinstinkt ... und als Vegetarierin natürlich auch!

Und überhaupt ... die Armen Tiere!


----------



## Lhafty (24. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Als Mädchen fehlt Dir der Killerinstinkt ...


phaty, solltest Du irgendwann einmal beschließen Dein Eremitendasein aufzugeben, würde ich mich bereit erklären Dir ein paar Tips zu geben, WAS MAN ZU EINER FRAU BESSER NICHT SAGT! Das würde Deine Erfolgsquote in Bezug auf längerwärende Bindungen zu nichtgummierten Wesen drastisch erhöhen.  

marc *gebändigtvonderbestenfrauvonallen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

Lhafty schrieb:
			
		

> phaty, solltest Du irgendwann einmal beschließen Dein Eremitendasein aufzugeben, würde ich mich bereit erklären Dir ein paar Tips zu geben, WAS MAN ZU EINER FRAU BESSER NICHT SAGT! Das würde Deine Erfolgsquote in Bezug auf längerwärende Bindungen zu nichtgummierten Wesen drastisch erhöhen.



Moose-Darling - ob der unsere Liebe je verstehen wird ... ich glaub 's nicht!   

phaty
weiss was Frauen wollen!

P.S.: Man jetzt poste mal wieder jemand ein Fahrrad - aber was will man erwarten wenn schon Staabi nur noch bei mtbr postet - da muss ja die Qualität hier vor die Hunde gehen!

Na dann - mein Lieblingsbiker auf meinem ersten Rädchen


----------



## Moose (24. Januar 2004)




----------



## Moose (24. Januar 2004)

Lhafty schrieb:
			
		

> phaty, solltest Du irgendwann einmal beschließen Dein Eremitendasein aufzugeben, würde ich mich bereit erklären Dir ein paar Tips zu geben, WAS MAN ZU EINER FRAU BESSER NICHT SAGT! Das würde Deine Erfolgsquote in Bezug auf längerwärende Bindungen zu nichtgummierten Wesen drastisch erhöhen.
> 
> marc *gebändigtvonderbestenfrauvonallen*


Hey, phaty und ich sind quasi verheiratet!!!
Wir haben uns zwar bisher nur virtuell kennengelernt, haben aber soviel gemeinsam, dass einer (Zweck)Ehe rein platonischer Art nichts im Wege steht!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass einer (Zweck)Ehe rein platonischer Art nichts im Wege steht!



Wie jetzt? ... ohne Fummeln??? OH MÄNNO!!!!


----------



## Moose (24. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt? ... ohne Fummeln??? OH MÄNNO!!!!
> [/IMG]


Natürlich ohne Fummeln!!!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ohne Fummeln!!!



Und wo war jetzt nochmal genau der Vorteil von dem Deal!

phaty

Das war der letzte Spam!


----------



## cibi (24. Januar 2004)

mit getrocknetem Piranha,Kaprun'93


----------



## Moose (24. Januar 2004)

cibinium schrieb:
			
		

> mit getrocknetem Piranha,Kaprun'93



Der Fisch mieft ja schon!!!

@phaty: keine Ahnung! Wenn zwei Mädels heiraten kriegen die ja nicht einmal Steuervergünstigungen. Sollen wir es sein lassen?
Ist das auf Deinem letzten Bilder-Post ein Typ oder eine Frau???
Ich werde auch ständig aus der Damentoilette geworfen (kein Witz!)


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das auf Deinem letzten Bilder-Post ein Typ oder eine Frau???



Heisst vorneherum Sarah ... also gehen wir mal davon aus - Frau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (24. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Heisst vorneherum Sarah ... also gehen wir mal davon aus - Frau!


das sie hintenrum Ballantyne heißt, schreibt man sie vorneherum ohne "h". 

malwiedergekluschei$$t,
phil


----------



## yo gomez (24. Januar 2004)

Lhafty schrieb:
			
		

> ...beim MAC fallen die Pinguine so langsam und sind leichter zu treffen



Ohne Worte:
Windows Really Good Edition


----------



## Huelse (24. Januar 2004)

http://www.oregonvelo.com/photo/2003/cyclocross/alpenrose2/images/w12.JPG


----------



## Lhafty (24. Januar 2004)

Samstag abend, Zeit für Helden! Zu Sara hätten wir auch noch was.


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

Lhafty schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag abend, Zeit für Helden!



Wie immer, Gary Fisher reisst die Schnauze auf und Joe lächelt bescheiden aber wissend!!

Sara hat Killerwaden!

phty


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Sara hat Killerwaden!
> 
> phty


hat Dich das jetzt so irritiert, daß Du vergessen hast wie Du heißt????  

Komm Alder, rück noch ein paar Bildchen aus der Schatzkiste raus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> hat Dich das jetzt so irritiert, daß Du vergessen hast wie Du heißt????



Das war nicht mein Name das ist das Geräusch, das ich gemacht habe als ich das 50ste (!!!) Päckchen Tempos für diese Woche aufgemacht habe ...!

"Look I made an MTV-Logo...!"

phhhhhhhffffizzzzzz!


----------



## lebaron (24. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Das war nicht mein Name das ist das Geräusch, das ich gemacht habe als ich das 50ste (!!!) Päckchen Tempos für diese Woche aufgemacht habe ...!
> 
> "Look I made an MTV-Logo...!"
> 
> phhhhhhhffffizzzzzz!


schlimmer wäre das 50 ste päckchen tampons


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> schlimmer wäre das 50 ste päckchen tampons



Basti, Basti ... was ist denn mit Deinem Niv-o-meter los? Abgestürzt ... ?


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2004)

daß Chris Chance seine Haarfarbe auf den Kranz im Hintergrund abgestimmt hat, oder war es umgekehrt???

Zu welchen Anlass war den das???

Ja, ich seh daß es ein Frühstück ist, bin ja noch nicht ganz verblödet...


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> schlimmer wäre das 50 ste päckchen tampons



Oh, Du hast die nächste Stufe in der Beziehung zu einer Frau erreicht...  Respekt!!


----------



## lebaron (24. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Basti, Basti ... was ist denn mit Deinem Niv-o-meter los? Abgestürzt ... ?




hochmut kommt ja bekanntermaßen vor dem... ÄÄÄHmmm... Absturz...

oder so ähnlich


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> daß Chris Chance seine Haarfarbe auf den Kranz im Hintergrund abgestimmt hat, oder war es umgekehrt???
> 
> Zu welchen Anlass war den das???
> 
> Ja, ich seh daß es ein Frühstück ist, bin ja noch nicht ganz verblödet...



Wie? Du kennst noch nicht das berühmte Meisterwerk "Chris C - Frühstück bei Mama Phaty!" - ein Klassiker der Bike-Fotografie!


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wie? Du kennst noch nicht das berühmte Meisterwerk "Chris C - Frühstück bei Mama Phaty!" - ein Klassiker der Bike-Fotografie!



Hängt der Kranz noch???


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> hochmut kommt ja bekanntermaßen vor dem... ÄÄÄHmmm... Absturz...
> 
> oder so ähnlich



Basti Du planst aber nicht eine ähnliche Karriere wie dieser Junge Mann ... oder?


----------



## lebaron (24. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Basti Du planst aber nicht eine ähnliche Karriere wie dieser Junge Mann ... oder?



Sorry Großer - die Überleitung zu James Last - ääääh - Dean versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Großer - die Überleitung zu James Last - ääääh - Dean versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz..



War mir klar, als ich es getippt habe ... aber da müssen wir jetzt durch, vielleicht liest Du mal "Steppenwolf" oder "Die Leiden des Jungen B."

Alti, mehr Bilder aus NK/Saar!


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> W
> Alti, mehr Bilder aus NK/Saar!


Neid...

...warum hatte er den diesen irren Blick???


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ...vielleicht liest Du mal "Steppenwolf" oder "Die Leiden des Jungen B."



Sind das nicht "Die Leiden des Jungen Werters"????

Aber Steppenwolf ist gut...

...zum Thema James D. das Buch zu GIGANTEN ist viel besser als der Film...

...apropos Bücher: Das neue von Michael Moore kann ich echt empfehlen...


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Neid...
> 
> ...warum hatte er den diesen irren Blick???



Weil der Joe mit Leidenschaft erzählt, wenn er erzählt ... !

"And on the 7th day Joe Breeze welded a bike frame ...!"

phaty


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Basti ich glaub 1985 haben sie in Potsdam die Babys ohne Verarsch-Gen ausgeliefert ... !



Die Frage kam von mir...die bayerische Erzziehung, Sorry - ich bin ein Opfer meines Systems...Freiheit für Frangen!!!!

So, mein 96er Barolo hat nun genug Luft in der Karaffe geatmet...den werd ich jetzt geniesen...schöen Abend Freunde!!


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage kam von mir...die bayerische Erzziehung, Sorry - ich bin ein Opfer meines Systems...Freiheit für Frangen!!!!



War schon klar ich hatte auch was anderes im Kopf (zwei getrennte Schauplätze) aber ich hab es weg gemacht sonst haut Basti mich wieder!

Also gute Nacht Mädels!

phaty


----------



## phattyred (24. Januar 2004)

... aber heute vor genau 20 jahren wurde der erste  *Macintosh* vorgestellt!
ich sags mal mit den Worten von steve: "...it's so cool"

matthias


----------



## phatlizard (24. Januar 2004)

phattyred schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber heute vor genau 20 jahren wurde der erste  *Macintosh* vorgestellt!
> ich sags mal mit den Worten von steve: "...it's so cool"
> 
> matthias












































"Apple Computer will introduce the Macintosh. And you'll see why 1984 won't be like '1984'."

Think different

phaty


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (25. Januar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Sind das nicht "Die Leiden des Jungen Werters"????




Korrigiere nur ungern, aber Goethe hatte nichts mit Werters Echte am Hut:

Der gute Mann hieß der junge Werther



			
				Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Steppenwolf ist gut...



Das ist aber wirklich Geschmackssache.
Meiner Meinung nach völlig überbewertet.
Da hat Herr Hesse doch besseres geleistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lhafty (25. Januar 2004)

Ich beschließe dann mal den Abend mit Joe, wünsche eine gute Nacht und hoffe auf einen weiteren:

@alti: Na denn, hoffentlich hat's gemundet. Bei uns war's heute auch ein 96er (Osborne Solaz Tempranillo mit dem Bouquet von Stieren, Pferden und Bodega)

marc


----------



## The Rodenz (25. Januar 2004)

Auch mal so ganz interessant Stahlrahmenbau in Italien

http://www.edgarjakobs.de/mos2003/story2003.html


Bis dann Jan


----------



## phatlizard (25. Januar 2004)

The Rodenz schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mal so ganz interessant Stahlrahmenbau in Italien



Ich wusste nicht, dass die armen Italiener _so_ klein sind ...


----------



## Deleted 3968 (25. Januar 2004)

Also Sascha,
natürlich ist Goethe völlig überbewertet (Ich würde ihn sogar wegwerfen!), aber H. Hesse? Der neoromantische Schwabe mit der John Lennon-Brille?
Dann doch lieber Herr Frisch (Coole Hornbrille+Pfeife)  
Chers, Döm


----------



## phatlizard (25. Januar 2004)

D666mster schrieb:
			
		

> Also Sascha,
> natürlich ist Goethe völlig überbewertet (Ich würde ihn sogar wegwerfen!), aber H. Hesse? Der neoromantische Schwabe mit der John Lennon-Brille?
> Dann doch lieber Herr Frisch (Coole Hornbrille+Pfeife)
> Chers, Döm



Also wenn schon lesen dann doch bitteschön Meisterwerke aus dem Mutterland des guten Geschmackes!


----------



## lebaron (25. Januar 2004)

@phaty ---- das mit dem verarsche gen hab ich jetzt zwar nimmer recht verstanden, aber wenn überhaupt wirden die babys 1984 ausgeliefert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (25. Januar 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn überhaupt wirden die babys 1984 ausgeliefert ...



Du wirst 20?????


----------



## whoa (25. Januar 2004)

www.edgarjakobs.de schrieb:
			
		

> Simoncini Kinderrennrad in 20"
> Rennräder für Kinder bzw. Schüler haben bei Simoncini einen Stahlrahmen. Nur so ist es gefahrlos möglich, die Rahmen mehrfach zu entlacken und neu zu lackieren. Die Kinder gehören verschiedenen Vereinen in der Region an. Sie möchten Räder in Vereinsfarben fahren. Der abgebildete Rahmen ist 12 Jahre alt und hat gerade seine 5. Lackierung bekommen.



also isch sach da nur R-E-S-T-E-C-P... yeah restecp!


----------



## phattyred (25. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn schon lesen dann doch bitteschön Meisterwerke aus dem Mutterland des guten Geschmackes!



izmirübel,  :kotz:


----------



## lebaron (25. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst 20?????




JA, großer - du erinnerst dich evtl. daran, dass du mir unlängst zum 19. graturliert hattest?


----------



## rasaldul (25. Januar 2004)

bevor aus dem fertigmacher ein buchclub wird: slingshot 1989 mit custom paintjob "nuclear lizard" by grove innovations


----------



## rasaldul (25. Januar 2004)

stumpjumper epic 1989 - erstes carbon stumpy, und auch noch mit  u-brake 
amerikanischer marktwert: $250


----------



## phatlizard (25. Januar 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> JA, großer - du erinnerst dich evtl. daran, dass du mir unlängst zum 19. graturliert hattest?



Für mich wirst Du immer 16 sein ... !

Der Slingshot sieht allerdings wirklich aus wie nach einen Nuclearschlag!

phaty


----------



## whoa (25. Januar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> bevor aus dem fertigmacher ein buchclub wird: slingshot 1989 mit custom paintjob "nuclear lizard" by grove innovations



@ marc
echt schön 

falls mal einer von einem zum verkauf stehenden originalen (!) greendale slingshot weiß, bitte bei mir melden. danke


----------



## Deleted 3968 (25. Januar 2004)

Roooosaaaamundeeee......didum...didum


----------



## Deleted 3968 (25. Januar 2004)

hier noch mein Geburtstagsbild für die Apfel-Firma (Der geschmacklose Franz M. im Hintergrund gehört nicht mir, das rechte I-Book schon!):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAlex (25. Januar 2004)

Wieder mal was beim E:


----------



## phattyred (26. Januar 2004)

D666mster schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch mein Geburtstagsbild für die Apfel-Firma (Der geschmacklose Franz M. im Hintergrund gehört nicht mir, das rechte I-Book schon!):



Mich würd ja eher interessieren wem der geschmacklose I-Book-Ständer gehört...

gruss matthias ;-)


----------



## phatlizard (26. Januar 2004)

phattyred schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würd ja eher interessieren wem der geschmacklose I-Book-Ständer gehört...



Der gehört Uli oder so ... !


----------



## phatlizard (26. Januar 2004)

Wie konnte uns denn bitte das Bild durch die Lappen gehen ... ???


----------



## Deleted 3968 (26. Januar 2004)

ich hatte doch gar keinen Ständer?!  (Selba doof!) *grins*
Cheers, Düüüm


----------



## Deleted 3968 (26. Januar 2004)

Lecker Mädels in traditionellen Gewändern...Alle Daumen hoch!!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Januar 2004)

D666mster schrieb:
			
		

> Lecker Mädels in traditionellen Gewändern...Alle Daumen hoch!!





Koa Hiatamadl måg i nit
håt koane dickn Wadln nit
i måg a Diandl aus da Stadt
wås dicke Wadln håt


----------



## Altitude (26. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Koa Hiatamadl måg i nit
> håt koane dickn Wadln nit
> i måg a Diandl aus da Stadt
> wås dicke Wadln håt



Hubert von Goisern!!!!
Großer, Gehts Dir gut????


----------



## Altitude (26. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Koa Hiatamadl måg i nit
> håt koane dickn Wadln nit
> i måg a Diandl aus da Stadt
> wås dicke Wadln håt



Hubert von Goisern!!!!
Großer, Gehts Dir gut????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (26. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Koa Hiatamadl måg i nit
> håt koane dickn Wadln nit
> i måg a Diandl aus da Stadt
> wås dicke Wadln håt



Also auf dicke _Waden_ kommts mir persönlich jetzt nicht so an...  

Steinhummer (Landhausmode-Hasser)


----------



## phatlizard (26. Januar 2004)

Weil schöne Bilder nicht immer nur auf Ami-Foren geklaut werden müssen - der Osten rockt!!!






©jockel


----------



## itz (26. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Weil schöne Bilder nicht immer nur auf Ami-Foren geklaut werden müssen - der Osten rockt!!!
> ©jockel



Puderzucker auf Zuckersand   Nice .... 

Eigentlich ein Grund mal wieder radeln zu gehen .. ach ne halt hier liegt ja gar kein Schnee  

Cheers Chris


----------



## phatlizard (26. Januar 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> Puderzucker auf Zuckersand   Nice ....
> 
> Eigentlich ein Grund mal wieder radeln zu gehen .. ach ne halt hier liegt ja gar kein Schnee



Im Moment fängts im Saarland an ... ! Hessen kommt dann auch gleich dran!

phaty


----------



## Altitude (26. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment fängts im Saarland an ... ! Hessen kommt dann auch gleich dran!
> 
> phaty



Bei uns hat von Freitag auf Samstag geschneit...

Am Smastag war ich 2 Stunden mim Brodie im Wald und gestern hab ich ne 4-stündige Schneeschuhtour im Fichtelgebirge gemacht...ich liebe den Frängischen Winter


----------



## Kokopelli (26. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment fängts im Saarland an ... ! Hessen kommt dann auch gleich dran!
> 
> phaty



Kein Schnee, kein Hochwasser...das Rheinland bereitet sich auf Karneval vor.

Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Koko

listening to: Lacrimosa - Der Kelch des Lebens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (26. Januar 2004)

In Hessen: (Neon)Sonnenschein und 23 Grad plus die Welt ist also in Ordnung ... also in meinem Keller zumindest  

Und Sport ink. Radfahren mache ich nicht mehr ... nach einem halben Tag Schneebrett rutschen auf einem extrem flachen und vollen Vogelsberghügel tut mir ja so was von alles weh! Das hat keinen taug ...

Cheers Chris


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wie konnte uns denn bitte das Bild durch die Lappen gehen ... ???


...aber ihr wisst schon wer der typ ist der sich da an den sack greift 

rob, zurückausanderthalbmeterschnee


----------



## phatlizard (26. Januar 2004)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ihr wisst schon wer der typ ist der sich da an den sack greift



Michael Jacksons Steuerberater!?


----------



## j.ö.r.g (26. Januar 2004)

hier im Gebirch liegt auch a bissi Schnee


----------



## phatlizard (26. Januar 2004)

Classic Bikes sind eben doch nur was für die Wohnzimmerwand ...


----------



## cdeger (26. Januar 2004)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:
			
		

> hier im Gebirch liegt auch a bissi Schnee



... streckst du gleich die Waffen, j.ö.r.g.?

Geht doch auch so:






Extrapunkt für den, der das Bike kennt.


----------



## ibislover (26. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Classic Bikes sind eben doch nur was für die Wohnzimmerwand ...


*Quatsch!* 














mollyfindichklasse,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (26. Januar 2004)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> *Quatsch!*



Dieser Dein thread sollte eigentlich ein echter Klassiker werden!

Ich mach vielleicht mal eins rein von nem Germans mit Schweisstropfen drauf ... aber Dreck??? GRUNDGÜTIGER!!!

phaty


----------



## ibislover (26. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Dein thread sollte eigentlich ein echter Klassiker werden!


na hoffentlich kommen noch ein paar bilder.
aber eigentlich wollte ich ja nur mal mein ti posten... 











gruß,
phil


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Januar 2004)

...Bilder, Männers - mehr davon! War am WE auch im wilden Westerwald unterwegs   Ist aber mangels Digitalkamera nicht dokumentiert. Aber am Donnerstag solls bei Aldi welche für 70 Eusen geben. Ich denk drüber nach...

Steinhummer (listening to: Tito & Tarantula)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (26. Januar 2004)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ihr wisst schon wer der typ ist der sich da an den sack greift
> 
> rob, zurückausanderthalbmeterschnee



Das ist doch Forumsmember No. 1 im Schafspelz ... zu mindest Grinst er so  

Chris


----------



## nimmersatt (26. Januar 2004)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:
			
		

> hier im Gebirch liegt auch a bissi Schnee



"Schnööber schtinket" singen die Schweizer in einem Lied... und sie haben recht - das sind doch die Kantenklatscher des Schnees   
das einzig wahre Fortbewegungsmittel sind und bleiben Ski


----------



## itz (26. Januar 2004)

*GelbeButtonswilddurchklickenmachtSpass*

.... only for richtige Männerbeine 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3655056364&category=9201


----------



## brutalcycles (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo hat jeder, mein Freund seinen mantis profloater zum Verkauf:

Gedacht hat, daß Sie mögen dürften, zu wissen. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=22679&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Greasy Pete (26. Januar 2004)

http://www.creative-net.de/cbehrens/index.html 

Isse Wahnsinn  

Greaser


----------



## luki (26. Januar 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> "Schnööber schtinket" singen die Schweizer in einem Lied... und sie haben recht - das sind doch die Kantenklatscher des Schnees
> das einzig wahre Fortbewegungsmittel sind und bleiben Ski



da kann man nur zustimmen!! snöber können nur nicht zwei bretter auf's mal unter kontrolle halten!!

luki
bekennender skifahrer


----------



## nicolai (26. Januar 2004)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Isse Wahnsinn



Du hast ja nichtmal ein so schönes Java Applet auf deiner Seite, ich bekomme immer einen Brechreiz wenn ich die Platte rödeln höre um so ein unsagbar nutzloses Applet zu laden.  

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## phatlizard (26. Januar 2004)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Isse Wahnsinn
> 
> Greaser



Aber ein Spitzenbike hat er am Start ...


----------



## azraelcars (26. Januar 2004)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.creative-net.de/cbehrens/index.html
> 
> Isse Wahnsinn
> 
> Greaser



die gesammelten werke des guten geschmacks in webdesign findet man unter
www.muellseite.de

sehr empfehlenswert.

mfg
amir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (26. Januar 2004)

nicolai schrieb:
			
		

> ich bekomme immer einen Brechreiz wenn ich die Platte rödeln höre



Also ich hör nix!

Steinhummer (Soundgarden & fetter Mac)


----------



## j.ö.r.g (27. Januar 2004)

@ nimmersatt:

hast schon recht, Ski sind besser


----------



## Lowrider (27. Januar 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> "Schnööber schtinket" singen die Schweizer in einem Lied... und sie haben recht - das sind doch die Kantenklatscher des Schnees
> das einzig wahre Fortbewegungsmittel sind und bleiben Ski



genau, freu mich schon aufs Weekend;-) hab meine Norweger schon gewachst *leachtz*

happy swing

Low"www.Telemark.ch"rider


----------



## azraelcars (27. Januar 2004)

hallo

ein netzfund,das mir heute untergekommen ist.  




gehört natürlich nicht mir


----------



## armin-m (27. Januar 2004)

Oh Mann, welcher Hirni kommt denn auf so eine Idee? Macht eine GS 4 an ein EST...  

Das ist ja wie die Vorderachse von nem Mercedes SL und die Hinterachse von nem Käfer!

=> Cannondalefahrer


----------



## whoa (27. Januar 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> gehört natürlich nicht mir


keine angst, soviel s.t.y.l.e. hätten wir dir auch nicht zugetraut 



			
				armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja wie die Vorderachse von nem Mercedes SL und die Hinterachse von nem Käfer!


votec gs4 == vorderachse mercedes sl
ist die vorderachse eines mercedes sl echt so bescheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (27. Januar 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> die gesammelten werke des guten geschmacks in webdesign findet man unter
> www.muellseite.de
> 
> sehr empfehlenswert.
> ...



Ja, stimmt .... nur warum so was noch immer nicht verboten ist, ist mir schleierhaft, na ja Landminen gibt's ja auch noch 

http://www.sg-herdorf.de/ oder ein Traum in bunt :kotz:

Chris


----------



## nicolai (27. Januar 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.sg-herdorf.de/ oder ein Traum in bunt ...



Schon wieder so ein Java Mißbrauchsfall, wie schrecklich. Das Ding zieht bei mir 100% CPU Zeit, so alt und langsam ist mein Rechner eigentlich nicht. Ein Thread.sleep(10) in die paint() Methode sollte das abstellen, das als Tip an den Entwickler dieses mal wieder zum schreien nutzlosen Applets.  

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## eL (27. Januar 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> ein netzfund,das mir heute untergekommen ist.
> 
> ...



Der täter sitzt bereits ein und wird niewieder sonnenlicht sehen 

Aber mal ehrlich selbst ich würd mir sowas nicht trauen.In ein Cannondale gehört entweder ne 88er oder wenn man ganz hart was geraucht hat ne 
Parafork


----------



## azraelcars (27. Januar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> keine angst, soviel s.t.y.l.e. hätten wir dir auch nicht zugetraut
> 
> vielen dank für die blumen,ich tendiere eh zur verunstaltung diverser kleins.
> das teil fand ich in google,kommt als erstes  wenn man das modell als suchwort eingibt.hat eine bewegte geschichte,lt.verfasser.
> ...


----------



## odelay (27. Januar 2004)

es geht noch viel schlimmer:




ist auch nicht meins


----------



## rasaldul (27. Januar 2004)

dieser rahmen wurde extra für den fertigmacher gebaut


----------



## itz (27. Januar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> dieser rahmen wurde extra für den fertigmacher gebaut



Aber immerhin ist es doch vom Besitzers sehr löblich, noch vor dem einräumen der neuen Einbauküche dem Rahmen einen schönen Platz teil werden zu lassen.

Chris

P.S: @Nicolai Java Applets haben auf Webseiten überhaupt nichts zu suchen (auf zur Grundsatz Diskussion ), ausserdem ist Java einfach zu mächtig um es einfach mal so "zu zulassen"  .. deswegen ist es bei mir grundsätzlich aus.


----------



## andy1 (27. Januar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> dieser rahmen wurde extra für den fertigmacher gebaut



ein geiler Trimble ?


----------



## nicolai (27. Januar 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: @Nicolai Java Applets haben auf Webseiten überhaupt nichts zu suchen (auf zur Grundsatz Diskussion ), ausserdem ist Java einfach zu mächtig um es einfach mal so "zu zulassen"  .. deswegen ist es bei mir grundsätzlich aus.



Da hast Du grundsätzlich Recht, solange wir über Java Applets reden. Wenn Du damit auch J2EE meinst kann ich Dir nicht zustimmen. Applets sind grausig, ich mußte mal für so eine Art Live Streaming ein Applet programmieren was auch ja mit wirklich jeder JVM laufen sollte, schrecklich. Es gibt wirklich nicht besonders viele Anwendungen wo Applets sinnvoll sind, deshalb kann man es eigentlich ruhig ausgestellt lassen, ja.

Gruss, Nicolai

P.S: Wollte eigentlich keine Off-Topic Diskussion lostreten, sorry.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (27. Januar 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> es geht noch viel schlimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ein Held der Kinematik und in Sachen Hinterbautunig ein Virtuose vor dem Herrn !  

Baschdel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (27. Januar 2004)

Hatten wir den schon ?


----------



## singlestoph (27. Januar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Held der Kinematik und in Sachen Hinterbautunig ein Virtuose vor dem Herrn !
> 
> Baschdel




gefällt der sattel 

(modell nicht die position die mag ja ok sein...)


----------



## Schrau-Bär (27. Januar 2004)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> gefällt der sattel
> 
> (modell nicht die position die mag ja ok sein...)



Ja, Modell "Leistenbruch"


----------



## itz (28. Januar 2004)

nicolai schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: Wollte eigentlich keine Off-Topic Diskussion lostreten, sorry.



Off-topic gibet doch gar nicht im Fertigmacher ... 

Hhhmm, ansonsten ist Java nicht wirklich etwas wo ich mich mit auskenne, aber es gibt bestimmt Sachen die (auch im Netz) ihre Berechtigung haben .. aber nur um OnmouseOvers zu realisieren  das ist wie, wie also fast, schon so fast eben ....


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2004)

Ich hatte das Video von Tam mit dem Serotta CX Singlespeeder schon mal hier gepostet, hatte aber nachträglich Anfragen, wo man das Teil finden könne - ich hab es wieder gefunden und man kann es sich in diesem Thread im Crossforum anschauen!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (28. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das Video von Tam mit dem Serotta CX Singlespeeder schon mal hier gepostet, hatte aber nachträglich Anfragen, wo man das Teil finden könne - ich hab es wieder gefunden und man kann es sich in diesem Thread im Crossforum anschauen!
> 
> phaty






klingt ja wie so'n Collegeporno....Niiiiiiicee....Sweeeeeeet.....There you go!  


Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> klingt ja wie so'n Collegeporno....Niiiiiiicee....Sweeeeeeet.....There you go!



Endlich mal ein Gebiet in dem Du Dich so richtig auskennst!!!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (28. Januar 2004)

Hey, geiles Zitat in deiner Sigantur!! Ich habe das buch verschlugen...coole sache...diese Iren!


----------



## phattyred (28. Januar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> klingt ja wie so'n Collegeporno....Niiiiiiicee....Sweeeeeeet.....There you go!





			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal ein Gebiet in dem Du Dich so richtig auskennst!!!



...jetzt gibt mir der spitzname  *"fakerking"*  doch etwas zu denken  

gruss matthes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (28. Januar 2004)

...wir den da schon mal?

Edelstahlrohr, mit Silberlot gelötet in rostfreie Muffen und anschliessend poliert - vielleicht technisch nicht ganz erhaben, aber optisch sehr gelungen


----------



## phatlizard (28. Januar 2004)




----------



## Kokopelli (28. Januar 2004)

phattyred schrieb:
			
		

> ...jetzt gibt mir der spitzname  *"fakerking"*  doch etwas zu denken
> 
> gruss matthes



Nein wirklich Schatz, ich bin schon fertig. Hast du DAS etwa nicht gemerkt?

Gruß King Koko oder so ähnlich


----------



## DerAlex (29. Januar 2004)

Roesli, ich muss sagen, ich bin entzückt!


----------



## Hellspawn (29. Januar 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir den da schon mal?
> 
> Edelstahlrohr, mit Silberlot gelötet in rostfreie Muffen und anschliessend poliert - vielleicht technisch nicht ganz erhaben, aber optisch sehr gelungen



argh, so ein geiles Teil wurde hier schonmal gepostet. Ich MUSS so einen Vorbau haben...
Erzähl mir mehr darüber, meeeeeehr. Wer macht das? Wo kann ich es kaufen? und meeeeehr Bilder und überhaupt *durchdreh*  

Hellspawn
*dergradausdersneakkommtundnenblödenfilmgesehenhat*


----------



## whoa (29. Januar 2004)

Hellspawn schrieb:
			
		

> *dergradausdersneakkommtundnenblödenfilmgesehenhat*


nachdem ich 99 den schlechtesten film ever auf einer sneak gesehen hab, "nachtgestalten" :kotz:, war ich nie wieder auf einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (29. Januar 2004)

Hellspawn schrieb:
			
		

> argh, so ein geiles Teil wurde hier schonmal gepostet. Ich MUSS so einen Vorbau haben...
> Erzähl mir mehr darüber, meeeeeehr. Wer macht das? Wo kann ich es kaufen? und meeeeehr Bilder und überhaupt *durchdreh*



Na irgendwie steht auf dem Vorbau relativ gross Llewellyn drauf ... !


----------



## Steinhummer (29. Januar 2004)

D666mster schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, geiles Zitat in deiner Sigantur!! Ich habe das buch verschlugen...coole sache...diese Iren!




  Welches hast du denn gelesen, das von mir im Literatour-Thread vorgestellte Kurzgeschichtenbuch "Ich fahr so gerne Rad" oder "Der dritte Polizist" von Flann O'Brien?

Welches auch immer - du solltest dir das andere auf jeden Fall auch noch ziehen!

Steinhummer

PS: Watch out! In rund 2 Wochen gibts mal wieder einen neuen Literatour-Tipp (keine Zeit momentan - Stress im Job)...


----------



## Deleted 3968 (29. Januar 2004)

dritte Polizist"! ist aber schon etwas länger her....


----------



## raymund (29. Januar 2004)

Wer hätte das gedacht....

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Lowrider (29. Januar 2004)

Hellspawn schrieb:
			
		

> argh, so ein geiles Teil wurde hier schonmal gepostet. Ich MUSS so einen Vorbau haben...
> Erzähl mir mehr darüber, meeeeeehr. Wer macht das? Wo kann ich es kaufen? und meeeeehr Bilder und überhaupt *durchdreh*
> 
> Hellspawn
> *dergradausdersneakkommtundnenblödenfilmgesehenhat*



also einer der so Sachen macht ist Sacha White von Vanilla Cycles Portland

hab ein Angebot für einen gemufften Vorbau mit Polierten Muffen und Unilackiertes Zwischenrohr.... allerdings nur fürs Rennrad

250 US$ exkl. Versand  Angebot von 2002


----------



## phatlizard (29. Januar 2004)

Wo wir schon bei Llewellyn sind ...


----------



## Steinhummer (29. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir schon bei Llewellyn sind ...



Name & Muffen lassen vermuten, dass der Kollege mental in "Herr der Ringe" lebt und sich in Mittelerde wähnt.

Ist mir zuviel l'art pour l'art, aber aus den Rahmen lassen sich bestimmt prima Jugendstil-Leuchter bauen  

Steinhummer


----------



## Bateman (29. Januar 2004)

sehr sehr geil...

die Sachen hat wohl Q persönlich erschaffen ???   

Bateman


----------



## manic (29. Januar 2004)

*sofortverliebthab*

Ich brauch so nen Vorbau. Der ist perfekt an meinem Tommasini.  Mal schauen was er zurückschreibt. *schmacht*


----------



## Steinhummer (29. Januar 2004)

...weil off topic hier ja eh nicht geht. Unbedingt anschauen & lesen! Kucktihrhier:

http://www.braunerbenz.com/html/oldindex.html

Steinhummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eggahard (29. Januar 2004)

@Steinhummer   

...da schreibt mir einer aus der seele schreibt. ich kanns beim lesen regelrecht fühlen. ich haben meinen 123er seit '91 und nichts auf dieser welt könnte mich dazu bewegen, ihn an irgentjemanden oder irgentwohin wegzugeben...   



Gruß Tom


----------



## Steinhummer (29. Januar 2004)

eggahard schrieb:
			
		

> ich haben meinen 123er seit '91 und nichts auf dieser welt könnte mich dazu bewegen, ihn an irgentjemanden oder irgentwohin wegzugeben...



Yep, klasse Autos. Hatte auch mal einen, 220 D, ganz früher. Rost, Stinker-Steuer und diese selten beschi$$enen Sitze haben dafür gesorgt, dass ich ihn verkauft habe nach Paraguay. Wette, da läuft er heute noch. War ja mit 350.000 grad mal gut eingefahren  

Steinhummer (jetzt auf Peugeot 203)


----------



## raymund (29. Januar 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> ...weil off topic hier ja eh nicht geht. Unbedingt anschauen & lesen! Kucktihrhier:
> 
> http://www.braunerbenz.com/html/oldindex.html
> 
> Steinhummer



wie kannst Du sowas hier nur posten, das geht voll auf das Bruttosozialprodukt.  

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## phatlizard (29. Januar 2004)

Liebe Mit-Mac-Ianer ...

Ich hab da ein unglaubliches Stück Zeitgeschichte gefunden!
DSL ist von Nöten ... !

Enjoy

1984 was not like '1984'

phaty


----------



## Altitude (29. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Mit-Mac-Ianer ...
> 
> Ich hab da ein unglaubliches Stück Zeitgeschichte gefunden!
> DSL ist von Nöten ... !
> ...



GEIL!!!!


Standleitung tuts auch...


----------



## nicolai (29. Januar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> GEIL!!!!



Ähm, ja !! 

Mit der 34MBit Leitung ging das auch ganz gut.

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## phatlizard (29. Januar 2004)

nicolai schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, ja !!
> 
> Mit der 34MBit Leitung ging das auch ganz gut.



POSER!


----------



## Deleted 5247 (29. Januar 2004)

Hmm,

und ich dachte nur Männer hätten es nötig...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2782697597&category=30746

Gruß

P.S.: Obwohl die jüngere Dame mit den langen blonden Haare, hat schon mein Interesse geweckt - dabei wollte ich doch nicht mehr auf Blondinen reinfallen...


----------



## Steinhummer (29. Januar 2004)

FloidAcroid schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl die jüngere Dame mit den langen blonden Haare, hat schon mein Interesse geweckt - dabei wollte ich doch nicht mehr auf Blondinen reinfallen...



Immerhin hat sie schon ihre Bettstiefel an... 

Dann viel Spaß beim Bieten.

Steinhummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (29. Januar 2004)

nicolai schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der 34MBit Leitung ging das auch ganz gut.





			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> POSER!


34MBit.. wie süß!  weiter werde ich mich dazu nicht äußern.. 

hier mal was zum schwärmen..


----------



## Altitude (29. Januar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal was zum schwärmen..



warscheinlich alles Leergehäuse, die als Kaninchenstall genutzt werden...


----------



## nicolai (29. Januar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> 34MBit.. wie süß!  weiter werde ich mich dazu nicht äußern..



Eigentlich ja auch zweimal 34MBit, die eine Leitung geht aber nur wenn die Andere nicht geht, reicht das jetzt?

P.S: @whoa:  Ich brauch doch da noch die ..


----------



## phatlizard (29. Januar 2004)

Ah die Apple-Buben beim Penis-Vergleich ... !!

rrrrrraaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr ... !











Virginia Tech's Supercomputer 

Der drittschnellste der Welt - und nur 5,5 Millionen Dollar teuer! - naja 1100 G5's in einer Halle - sieht schon gut aus!


----------



## BobRock (29. Januar 2004)

heutiges highlight

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=99665


----------



## Das Waldi (29. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ah die Apple-Buben beim Penis-Vergleich ... !!
> 
> rrrrrraaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr ... !
> 
> ...



Pft, was ist das denn für ein Schrank voller Blechmülleimer auf Portokassenniveau? Noch dazu für Äpfel prädestiniert??

Ich als bescheidener Mensch präsentiere hier lieber meinen *Laptop* von Cray:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (29. Januar 2004)

Das Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Pft, was ist das denn für ein Schrank voller Blechmülleimer auf Portokassenniveau? Noch dazu für Äpfel prädestiniert??
> 
> Ich als bescheidener Mensch präsentiere hier lieber meinen *Laptop* von Cray



Uiiii ein Passiv-Fertigmacher ... zum ersten Mal posten und dann gleich Macs anpissen - also immerhin hast Du echt Eier in der Hose!

 

@ BobRock:


----------



## odelay (29. Januar 2004)

Schluss mit dem Binär-Fertigmacher ! Hier mal wieder was richtiges:
mein neues Spielzeug:


----------



## phatlizard (29. Januar 2004)

Schadenfreude? Och jooo ... !


----------



## odelay (29. Januar 2004)

vom spektakulären Transport in der Zeitung gelesen: 0 Wasweissichwasfüreinewährungsiedahaben
guten Standplatz gesichert: 0 dito
im richtigen Moment ganz nah dran gestanden:  :kotz: 




näheres bei Spiegel-Online


----------



## phatlizard (29. Januar 2004)

Gebt doch mal bei google.com die Worte "miserable failure" ein ... !

Das Resultat ist erschütternd - wenn auch nicht überraschend ...   

phaty


----------



## Lowrider (29. Januar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> 34MBit.. wie süß!  weiter werde ich mich dazu nicht äußern..
> 
> hier mal was zum schwärmen..




Der neue Aktenvernichter von Apple... muss nur noch auf die Büros verteilt werden... hehehe


----------



## phattyred (29. Januar 2004)

...wie sagte der hl. steve: "it was a bad idea, superbely done!"

oder so ähnlich ;-)

matthes


----------



## manic (30. Januar 2004)

würde ichmich gegen einen gewissen Aufwand für meine Unkosten gerne bereiterklären die Teile zu "entsorgen".

Verdammt, so nen Cube will ich shcon lange und da werden die Teile gestapelt.  Wenn ich hier neben mi schon wieder die Lüfter laufen höre, könnte ich kotzen.


----------



## martinoo (30. Januar 2004)

das hält wirklich wach!
Und danach dann das:


----------



## rob (30. Januar 2004)

ohh leute, mit fug und recht kann ich sagen:
*I SURVIVED!*

nach vier tagen unrechtmäßiger sperre des telefonanschlusses endlich wieder online! :jump:

dafür gibts als belohnung bald ne dsl flatrate...


rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (30. Januar 2004)

martinoo schrieb:
			
		

> das hält wirklich wach!
> Und danach dann das:



Hübsche Elise, nur bitte in british racing green ! 
Dieser IchTarzanDuJane-Look ist weder nett anzuschauen, noch eine lackiertechnische herausforderung ! :kotz:


----------



## IPC -SIR- (30. Januar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Hübsche Elise, nur bitte in british racing green !
> :




stimmt, aber lieber doch besser einen "klassischen Vorgänger" der Elise...


----------



## Steinhummer (30. Januar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Hübsche Elise



Hatte mal das Vergnügen, in Prof. Dr. Bernt Spiegels ("Die obere Hälfte des Motorrads") Elise auf dem Beifahrersitz Platz zu nehmen. Anlass war ein Rennfahrer-Lehrgang auf der Nordschleife. O-Ton des 80-jährigen Spiegel: "Ich zeige Ihnen durchs geöffnete Dach die Brems- und Einlenkpunkte. Damit Sie das auch sehen, fahren Sie bitte dicht auf - ich bremse nicht." So war es dann auch...

Steinhummer


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Januar 2004)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> ohh leute, mit fug und recht kann ich sagen:
> *I SURVIVED!*
> 
> nach vier tagen unrechtmäßiger sperre des telefonanschlusses endlich wieder online! :jump:
> ...


 ... obacht, ruckzuck ist whoa eingezogen 


 flo


----------



## whoa (30. Januar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... obacht, ruckzuck ist whoa eingezogen


alter "salz in die wunden" streuer!  
aber ich hab zur WM auch wieder DSL 


ach und an euch taktfrequenzfanatiker..
..ein gigahertz pc kommt mir nicht in die bude, egal ob apfel oder DOSe!

4stellige Taktfrequenzen? Da liegt kein Segen drauf!


----------



## nicolai (30. Januar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> 4stellige Taktfrequenzen? Da liegt kein Segen drauf!



Diesmal sind wir wohl geteilter Meinung, ich bin froh das ich vierstellig unterwegs bin. 

P.S: Hoffentlich bald mit dem G5 bei der Arbeit. 

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## whoa (30. Januar 2004)

nicolai schrieb:
			
		

> Diesmal sind wir wohl geteilter Meinung, ich bin froh das ich vierstellig unterwegs bin.


du fährst ja auch 'n bauxitfully, du alter newschooler.. da is eh nix mehr zu retten! 
aber wenigstens rangierst du noch im akzeptablen low-gig-bereich.. 

meine nächste anschaffung ist bunt und hat zwischen 350 und 450 mhz! 

p.s. geh heuer mit hoerni ein pils schlürfen. wenn du zeit hast sag bescheid, dann pack ich die kurbeln ein.
p.p.s. ein passendes neues shimpanso kettenblatt (39 oder 42 zähne) geht bei eBay für 10-15 euro über die theke.


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Januar 2004)

... familientreffen 

 ... 12 j. - 36,6kg - 41250km - 560mm fw - 75 gang - 56" - in summe natürlich - steel pure 







 schönes schutzblech...







 nokons 







 swissview 


 ciao
 flo


----------



## Greasy Pete (30. Januar 2004)

...ist nur ein Winterfahrrad   

Greaser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Januar 2004)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist nur ein Winterfahrrad



Ich bin etwas enttäuscht - wo ist der Maschinengewehrhalter?!?

phaty


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Januar 2004)

ausreichend!


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Januar 2004)

das Rad im Winter nur Mittel zum Zweck ist (in dem Fall das baufällige Auto aus der Reparatur holen) bin ich anschliessend noch kurz in den Schnee - Höhenmeter machen und den Pulver durch die Nasenlöcher inhalieren   

Fazit: klassischer Tiefschnee
ps.: die linke Spur ist von mir


----------



## phattyred (30. Januar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin etwas enttäuscht - wo ist der Maschinengewehrhalter?!?
> 
> phaty



...is ja auch kein äusserster bestrafer!


----------



## Staabi (30. Januar 2004)

ähhh   

ok, OnZa ist jetzt eine Trial-Bike Firma, aber wtf ist das da?


----------



## phatlizard (31. Januar 2004)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> ok, OnZa ist jetzt eine Trial-Bike Firma, aber wtf ist das da?



Greasy Petes Rache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (31. Januar 2004)

Lieber Herr Nimmersatt,

hiermit muss ich Sie höflichst darum bitten, solche BIlder in Zukunft zu unterlassen...Solllten Sie trotz meiner BItte weiterhin solche Bilder posten werde ich Sie für meine Heulkrämpfe zur Verantwotung ziehen.
 

Weiss ja nicht wie es den anderen geht aber ich könnte jedesmal durchdrehen bei diesen wunderbaren Bildern aus dem Allgäu...    

Bateman


----------



## phatlizard (31. Januar 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Herr Nimmersatt,
> 
> hiermit muss ich Sie höflichst darum bitten, solche BIlder in Zukunft zu unterlassen...Solllten Sie trotz meiner BItte weiterhin solche Bilder posten werde ich Sie für meine Heulkrämpfe zur Verantwotung ziehen.
> 
> ...



Ich unterstütze diesen Antrag in seiner ganzen Wucht!

Mir war garnicht bewusst, dass es bei uns in Deutschland so aussieht - das ist doch noch Deutschland oder?

phaty
Saarland meldet: Regen!


----------



## roesli (31. Januar 2004)

... melded -2° und Sonne  

..aber morgen soll's 10° Grad werden....


----------



## Northstar (31. Januar 2004)

nur mal zum testen


----------



## rob (31. Januar 2004)

Northstar schrieb:
			
		

> nur mal zum testen


netter test! wie waren noch mal name und anschrift dieses metalls?


----------



## whoa (31. Januar 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> ps.: die linke Spur ist von mir


schlängellinie?  es stimmt also doch..  alle skifahrer sind alkis.


----------



## ZeFlo (31. Januar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> schlängellinie?  es stimmt also doch..  alle skifahrer sind alkis.



... ahnungloser förstereibewohner der du bist  

das ist eine droge die sofortige und lebenslange untherapierbare abhängikeit hervorruft.  

ein perfekter powdertag ist durch nichts, definitiv nichts zu toppen 

die alks auf ski sind keine skifahrer sondern nur arm 

steep'ndeep
flo


----------



## nimmersatt (31. Januar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ein perfekter powdertag ist durch nichts, definitiv nichts zu toppen
> 
> steep'ndeep
> flo




Einspruch: ist definitiv zu toppen durch ZWEI Pulvertage     

und eine Gipfelhalbe schmeckt schon sehr lieblich und ist auch ziemlich oft im Rucksack wenn die Temperaturen einen Verzehr in flüssiger Form zulassen  

aber bevor ich mir weiteren Ärger einhandelgeb ich mal klein bei und belass es für heute mit anderen Sachen im Schnee


----------



## BobRock (31. Januar 2004)

is WE

highlight is ned so dolle 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=99947


----------



## phatlizard (31. Januar 2004)

BobRock schrieb:
			
		

> is WE
> 
> highlight is ned so dolle



 

... och mir hat es Spass gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## azraelcars (31. Januar 2004)

ich sag´s immer,die neuen rausfallenden von focus sind der letzte schrei


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2004)

Ich hab gerade über das TOUR Forum eine PN bekommen, die mich sehr gefreut hat ... 

Den Namen habe ich mal "geschwärzt" weiss Gott was die Rennradfahrer-Schwuchteln mit dem armen Kerl machen, wenn sie herausfinden, mit wem der paktiert!

*"oute mich hiermit als passivleser im fertigmacher. wie du siehst verbreite ich hier deine/eure bilder. wollt nur mal mein kompliment abgeben, denn ich hab einiges gelernt über die historie und jetzt ein viel größeres bildarchiv.
ja, ich hab jede seite gelesen...

bleibt so locker [...]"*

Und hier noch meine Lieblingsstelle: 

*
"ievensoldmycannondale"
*

Unser Einsatz ist eben doch nicht umsonst ...


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2004)




----------



## odelay (1. Februar 2004)

ganz schön lange Kettenstreben, wird ein 29er, oder?
Klemmschlitz für Sattelstütze sollte auf die Frontseite des Sattelrohrs verlagert werden
Hersteller?


----------



## odelay (1. Februar 2004)

da ich ja sonst nicht so viel schreibe, wir gerade beim Thema große Laufräder und ich mich immer noch freue hier als Doppelpost zum Cyclocross-Unterforum noch mal der Fahrbericht meines Vitus (auch ein Klassiker)

hier der erste Fahrbericht vom Vitus-Crosser:
Donnerstag war er fertig, Freitag wollte ich ihn erstmalig testen, das Wetter war anderer Meinung und schickte Schnee in Massen
bei mir machte sich schon Verzweiflung breit doch plötzlich ein Hoffnungsschimmer: Wetterumschwung: Tauwetter !! 
also stand am Sa. die Stadt ziemlich im Wasser, wie es da im Gelände aussieht ist wohl klar, 
heute morgen kam erstmals die Sonne durch die von starkem Wind gejagten Wolken, sämtlicher Schnee war verschwunden, die Straßen trocken !
ok: also leichtes Einfahren auf der Strasse zwecks Sitzposition finden 
14Uhr ging es los (das Frühstück zu zweit ist ja auch nicht zu verachten)
Sonne, laue Luft, frischer Wind, Cross-WM ist auch: ein perfekter Tag für die erste Ausfahrt
wo macht man eigentlich die Trinkflasche hin? na egal, Camelback gefüllt
los gehts
100 m gefahren erster Stop, man sieht es selbst auf dem Foto: die Sattelspitze ist zu hoch
weiter 
die Bremse kreischt noch: etwas mehr Toe-in und gut ist
jetzt aber; es rollt, es rollt sogar gut
Sitzposition ist etspannt (im Vergleich zum Renner), die Reifen dämpfen ja richtig, nehme die Dresdner Kopfsteinpflasterpassage mit nie gekannter Freude, die ersten Bunny-Hops auf flache Bordsteine gelingen und auf dem Elbradweg kann ich durch kurze Schlenker über die Wiese mein Tempo trotz der Spaziergänger halten
perfekt das macht Spass, schon bin ich in Pirna und wechsle für den Heimweg auf die andere Flussseite
bis hierhin nur Asphalt, im Gelände ist es eh zu schlammig, andererseits der Hangweg über den Pillnitzer Weinbergen wird schon nicht so schlimm sein?
erster böser Anstieg, noch auf Pflaster, (1. Erkenntnis: ich brauch ein 27er Ritzel trotz der 36Zähne vorn) ist aber bestimmt über 13% 
im Gelände bestätigt sich die Erkenntnis (mehr Training würde es andererseits auch bringen)
berghoch auf Laub und feuchtem Untergrund werden plötzlich klassische Fahrtechniktugenden gebraucht: sensible Gewichtsverlagerung.
irgendwann ist trotzdem Schluss der Rest wird nicht besonders Cross-like geschoben, Puls ist auch schon bei 190
aber auf dem Höhenweg macht es plötzlich richtig Spass (2. Erkenntnis: es ist doch schlammig, teilweise steht das Wasser) viel zu schnell erreiche ich wieder die Straße aber will mehr
also hoch die Borsbergstraße? (Erkenntnis 1 schlägt wieder zu) ist aber bestimmt über 15% 
bis zur Ruine und den Trail nach unten in Angriff genommen
[der Trail: an schlechten Tagen fahr ich ihn auch mit dem Bike nicht sauber durch, windet sich wurzelgespickt in Serpentinen den Hang runter, meistens sind genau in oder vor den Kurven kleine Treppchen (4-8 Stufen) ]
ich komme runter !!!!!!!
Erkenntnis 3: wer die Bremsen von oben anfässt, dem hauts schnell den Lenker aus der Hand (gerade noch gerettet)
Erkenntnis 4: Bremsen noch besser einstellen, ziehe den Griff schon bis zum Lenker!
Ergebnis: um eine Kurve nicht rumgekommen, eine Treppe gelaufen, der Rest ist fahrbar, auch mit Crosser, auch bei Matsch !!!
Erkenntnis 5: es braucht mehr Fahrtechnik beim Crosser (Arsch hinter den Sattel, runterzu laufen lassen, nicht dahin schauen wo man nicht hin will)
ab nach Hause:
den Rest lege ich dann am Uferstreifen der Elbe zurück ( hatte ich erwähnt, dass der Wind kräftig von vorne kommt, dass es angefangen hat zu nieseln, das es auch hier schlammig ist?)
am Blauen Wunder reitet es mich dann doch wieder: also noch die Grundstraße hoch und rein in die Heide
hey, hier ist ja noch Eis: immer schön laufen lassen! wo kein Eis ist, ist Matsch ( dieser oberflächige, dünne, der gleichmäßige Spritzer macht, 3 cm tief bis zum festeren Grund) das reine Rumgerutsche
noch etwas hoch und runter und nun wirklich nach Hause
wie ich mittlerweile aussehe ist klar? die Blicke entgegenkommender Fußgänger machen es mir deutlich
Erkenntnis 6: das weiße Lenkerband ist eher suboptimal (aber hey, der Lenker war so mit allen Anbauteilen beim Rahmen dabei (ebay))
Erkenntnis 7: ich sollte etwas für meine Oberarmmuskeln machen, das ungefederte Geschüttel seit 95 (erste Judy) nicht mehr erlebt macht mir doch zu schaffen)
endlich zu Hause !
Erkenntnis 8: ein noch halbvoller Camelback eignet sich hervorragend zum Rad abspritzen
Erkenntnis 9: der Sattel gehört noch getauscht: Textiloberfläche und Nässe machen einen noch nässeren Arsch

Erkenntnis 10: ICH WILL MEHR !!!


----------



## phatlizard (1. Februar 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> wird ein 28"er



*29* 

 

Spicer Cycles


----------



## odelay (1. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> *29*



verdammt, wieder nicht schnell genug beim editieren


----------



## phatlizard (2. Februar 2004)

Liegeradfetisch für Anfänger oder auch: "Kratz mich, beiss mich zieh mir ein Gelbes Trikot an!

phaty


----------



## manic (2. Februar 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (2. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Liegeradfetisch für Anfänger oder auch: "Kratz mich, beiss mich zieh mir ein Gelbes Trikot an!
> 
> phaty



Also der Laden von dessen Homepage du das entnommen hast ist gerade mal 300 Meter weg, vielleicht sollte ich mal schaun ob da erotische Mädels abhängen ?
Bis jetzt hab ich da keine gesehen... nicht mal goile MT-Bikes haben die


----------



## phatlizard (2. Februar 2004)

Und ich dachte Gorbi wäre entscheident gewesen?!?
Ob die Ossis das wissen?????

 







*Hasselhoff  claims hand in Berlin Wall falling*

David Hasselhoff has complained to museum curators after finding his photo absent in a collection of memorabilia about the fall of the Berlin Wall. Speaking to German magazine TV Spielfilm, Hasselhoff said in 1989, the year the wall fell, he had helped reunite the country by singing his song Looking for Freedom among millions of German fans at the Brandenburg Gate in Berlin. He said he felt he had moved people on both sides of the wall, although he admitted hardly any of the East Germans could speak English. He said: I find it a bit sad that there is no photo of me hanging on the walls in the Berlin Museum at Check-Point Charlie. Ananova


----------



## Staabi (2. Februar 2004)

Nabend,

wie Ihr ja wisst bin ich gewissen Motorensounds nicht abgeneigt, aber das hier ist wirklich brutal:

http://members.chello.nl/~c.vandetillaart/videos/jimmywhitevideo.wmv (knapp 7MB)

damit mal zum TÜV 

Achja, das hier ist das Auto zum Sound:


----------



## rasaldul (3. Februar 2004)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> wie Ihr ja wisst bin ich gewissen Motorensounds nicht abgeneigt, aber das hier ist wirklich brutal:
> 
> ...



ich wette dem heimwerkerkönig würde das auch gefallen - jedoch könnte er beim tüv wohl auch einpacken


----------



## phatlizard (3. Februar 2004)

*CURTLO IS GAY!*


----------



## 855 (3. Februar 2004)

jetzt ist mir schwindelig  
hoffentlich träume ich nicht heute nacht davon...
855


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (3. Februar 2004)

Ich will nur unsererm Kommerz-Ali dem fäddn färder heut zum Burzeltag gratulieren.


----------



## The Rodenz (3. Februar 2004)

Hoch soll er leben, der gute Alti, wünsche dir viel Wein Weib und Gesang, hoffe wir trinken auch noch mal einen.

Alles Gute für das nächste Jahr

Bis dann Jan


----------



## Schrau-Bär (3. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> *CURTLO IS GAY!*




Ach, Grosser, der Mann hat nichtmal rasierte Waden !
Meiner bescheidenen Ansicht nach konnte sein Lackierer lediglich Curtlos Schmierzelttel nicht entziffern und hat daher wohl die falsche RAL Nummer aus dem Regal gegriffen.

Baschdel


----------



## phatlizard (3. Februar 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nur unsererm Kommerz-Ali dem fäddn färder heut zum Burzeltag gratulieren.



Alles Gute Alex ...

... und weil Du so dran hängst Du Hengst - ein Foto aus Haifa


----------



## Steinhummer (3. Februar 2004)

@Altitude:

Glückwünsche aus der wahren Weingegend!   

@phaty: Seit ich des Curtlo ansichtig wurde, schwirrt mir ein Lied im Kopf herum mit dem bezeichnenden Titel "He's so gay"

ZAPPA RULEZ!!

Steinhummer


----------



## TiVo (3. Februar 2004)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> netter test! wie waren noch mal name und anschrift dieses metalls?



Muss dieselbe sein, die z.B. solche Ausfaller präsentiert








Oder für die Eingängler





Auch schön





And the maker is
Vanilla Bikes Portland


----------



## manic (3. Februar 2004)

Ach a, der Llewellyn-Vorbau würde so ca. 390e (650 Aus$) kosten hat Darrell Llewellyn McCulloch gemeint. (geiler NAme). 

Lieferzeit ca. 6 Wochen + Versand und er arbeitet ca. drei Tage an son nem Vorbau. Alle MA0ße gönnen gefertigt werden.


----------



## itz (3. Februar 2004)

Ja dann Alti denk dir da mal -- >     den Rotwein Prösterchen Smilie hin.
Alles gute zum Burtseltach.

Cheers der Itzelmann

Zum Curtlo : So insgesamt würde ich sagen eins der schönsten Curtlos die ich je gesehen hab ... selbst diese neue ekel XTR Kurbelmacht sich durch aus nett an der Kiste . Ritzel ist ein Boone?! Oder ... ?


----------



## phatlizard (3. Februar 2004)

Der M.A.N.A-Award geht an...

Der Preis für die gewöhnungsbedürftigste Website, der so genannte M.A.N.A-Award (Most Advanced, Not Acceptable) geht an die Agentur Buchegger, Denoth, Feichtner. Begründet wird die Preisvergabe mit dem vorbildlichen Einsatz der Horizontal-Scroll-Technik und der besonderen kryptischen Qualität der Navigationselemente. Damit fügt die kreativste Agentur in Oberösterreich, der langen Liste ihrer Awards einen weiteren hinzu.     

bdf-ad.com


----------



## Cycleshark (3. Februar 2004)

..habe soeben erfahren dass unsere web paitsch durch den art directors club der schweiz prämiert wurde.. goil   


mehr dazu unter  www.adc.ch   awards - bronze - electronic publishing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (3. Februar 2004)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> ..habe soeben erfahren dass unsere web paitsch durch den art directors club der schweiz prämiert wurde.. goil



Du klaust ja fast so viel bei Singletrackworld wie ich ...


----------



## Cycleshark (3. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du klaust ja fast so viel bei Singletrackworld wie ich ...



..yiiiiip...wir sind doch auch zwei echte electronicnewstrüffelschweine!


----------



## phatlizard (3. Februar 2004)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> ..yiiiiip...wir sind doch auch zwei echte electronicnewstrüffelschweine!



Jep ... allerdings bevorzuge ich den Vergleich mit einer anderen Tierart!








If it is out there - we'll find it!

phaty


----------



## whoa (3. Februar 2004)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> mehr dazu unter www.adc.ch awards - bronze - electronic publishing


naja, ich frag mich was ich von ADC halten soll, bei dieser genialen webpräsenz 
..und wieso eine seite wegen horizontal-scrolling gedisst wird (ok, ich geb's ja zu die ist wirklich ugly) und eine andere trotz horizontal-scrolling prämiert bleibt mir auch schleierhaft

@ pete aka fishlimitdiescharfezaehne
ich will nicht sagen dass mir deine paitsch nich zusagt, denn schließlich stellt sie quasi die brave-lackierung unter den webpages dar und das ick uff brave steh weiß ja eh jeder!  aber irgendwie nehm ich die falschen drogen um mich zurechtzufinden.


----------



## Altitude (3. Februar 2004)

Danke für die Glückwünsche...natürlich auch die jenigen, die per PM oder Mail drangedacht haben...

..hab grad die Mama wieder nach Hause gebracht und durfte schöne Geschenke auspacken...

@Phaty und Itz
Die erste Runde am Do geht auf mich...


----------



## roesli (3. Februar 2004)

....sagt uns Chris Conroy

YETI WIRD IMMER EIN TEENAGER BLEIBEN!

So!

..und was der CEO der Schneemenschen-Bike-Manufaktur der Welt sonst noch so mitzuteilen hat, lässt sich hier nachlesen:

http://www.intercycle.ch/d/news/2004/_februar04/interview.html

Halte davon, wer will....


----------



## whoa (3. Februar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ...Glückwünsche...


Glückwünsche? etwa Geburtstag? hab ick mal wieder was verpennt?

na dann mal schnell noch..

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

bis donnerstag


----------



## odelay (3. Februar 2004)

bald kommt der Frühling  , ein neues Rad muss her, ein Stadtrad um genau zu sein
Basis des ganzen ist ein Hawk AT550 LX, komplett mit LX ausgestattet (die LX vor der alten, schwarzen LX), günstig bei eB geschossen
von wann ist das Teil eigentlich?
die Demotage der Shifter und Schaltdingers erbrachte gewogene 1kg Gewichtsverlust
das Spielen mit verschiedenen Kurbeln, Blättern und Ritzeln ergab eine 38:16 bei der der Spannweg der Ausfallenden ausreicht
der Austausch des ursprüglichen Tioga-Vorbau (90, 40°) (zu gemütlich)gegen den 150er hätte Rückenschmerzen bedeutet, denen durch Montage eines Karstadt-Bügels hoffentlich entgegengewirkt wird (allerdings ist die Sitzposition jetzt wieder sehr entspannt  )
das Lenkerband bedarf keinerlei Rechtfertigung, der Flaschenhalter ist original und die Flasche vorerst nur zu Fotozwecken montiert, Schutzbleche kommen auch noch dran

wo gibt es adäquate Sättel ?


----------



## phatlizard (3. Februar 2004)

*Fertigmacher-Gay-Woche???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (3. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> *Fertigmacher-Gay-Woche???*




Haaaaaaaaach, ja, aber tie Farpen sind toch wirklich hüpsch


----------



## phatlizard (4. Februar 2004)

Endlich wieder ein Männerrad ... !


----------



## andy1 (4. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich wieder ein Männerrad ... !



Wegen dem Stachel der aus dem Vorbau schaut ?


----------



## phatlizard (4. Februar 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen dem Stachel der aus dem Vorbau schaut ?



Das ist ein Maschinengewehr-Halter - Du blickst das nicht richtig ... !


----------



## icke (4. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich wieder ein Männerrad ... !




es hat ja gar keinen STÄNDER, was bei der Sattelsteigung ja auch kein Wunder ist.


----------



## phatlizard (4. Februar 2004)

icke schrieb:
			
		

> es hat ja gar keinen STÄNDER, was bei der Sattelsteigung ja auch kein Wunder ist.



Wenn man glaubt, das Niveau ist mal wieder ganz unten, dann kommen die Berliner Winterpokal-Teilnehmer und ballern noch einen drauf - ich bin stolz auf Dich ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfahrer (4. Februar 2004)

Ein billiger Nachbau meines "Strøhmfeld einfach":

billige Cable-Discs
26" Räder
"Gay-Sattel" auf dem Lenker (s.o.)

buäh
reiner


----------



## phatlizard (4. Februar 2004)

So ich fahr jetzt nach Berlin ... seid schön brav Männer!

phaty


----------



## Greasy Pete (4. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> *Fertigmacher-Gay-Woche???*



Genau, und Spiderman ist schwul !!  





greaser


----------



## cibi (4. Februar 2004)

...eigentlich aus Onespeedandy und Rastathebastimike geworden ?


----------



## beenert (4. Februar 2004)

Um mal den Fertigmacher wieder zu beleben, hier ein Bild das mich gerade angestrahlt hat...


----------



## Steinhummer (5. Februar 2004)

...beim großen E, Motto "elaborierter Federweg, restringierter Code":

>>Am 04.02.04 hat der Verkäufer die folgenden Angaben hinzugefügt:

HALLO es ist ein dh bike für zur zeit 505 euro gib ich es net her hallo es sol nur jemand steigern der es kaufen will nicht geschenk bekommen will es ist fast wie nez kein Downhill scheiss wie der andere zeug wo schon ferig bis auf die knochen ist <<

Denke, dem Downhiller hat der Zeug dazu, bei das nächste Pisa-Untersuchung den Deutschland zu retten, damit der nicht wieder ferig blamiert bis auf die Knochen ist 

Steinhummer


----------



## andy1 (5. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> So ich fahr jetzt nach Berlin ... seid schön brav Männer!
> 
> phaty


Gut dass es nicht Spanien ist, das ist für Radler zu gefährlich!
Zülle hat noch Glück gehabt...


----------



## manic (5. Februar 2004)

ist mir auch shcon ein paar mal gestolpert und mir hat so der GEfühl, dass der dem System von die Ebay net gerafft hat ganz...


----------



## andy1 (5. Februar 2004)

war den krassen downhillfarä ganz einfach su finde, mussde nur "ferig" in die Suchfunktion bei den ebay engebe.

Hier isser:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2784282819&category=30745

Ist den krasseste "Downhill Hammer Waffe"

und bla bla


----------



## Schrau-Bär (5. Februar 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> war den krassen downhillfarä ganz einfach su finde, mussde nur "ferig" in die Suchfunktion bei den ebay engebe.
> 
> Hier isser:
> 
> ...





Konkret !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (5. Februar 2004)

http://i19.ebayimg.com/02/i/00/ff/f9/27_3.JPG


----------



## andy1 (5. Februar 2004)

äähäm, schaut mal, der Typ ist im Kaufrausch:

http://cgi2.ebay.de/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=vatterrundan

er hat das obige Rad gekauft und bietet auf das tolle Bridgestone mit Mavic-ausstattung (in USA) und kauft alle paar Tage ein Rad


----------



## Schrau-Bär (5. Februar 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> http://i19.ebayimg.com/02/i/00/ff/f9/27_3.JPG




Der Vorbau macht mir Angst !


----------



## nimmersatt (5. Februar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> schlängellinie?  es stimmt also doch..  alle skifahrer sind alkis.



kleiner Nachtrag - nachdem ich heut vormittag den Begriff Gleitzeit wörtlich genommen habe


----------



## Schrau-Bär (5. Februar 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner Nachtrag - nachdem ich heut vormittag den Begriff Gleitzeit wörtlich genommen habe



Menno ! Muss das sein ?


----------



## eggahard (5. Februar 2004)

noch folgendes...

Einige technische Daten:


Leermasse: 10,7 t 

Spannweite bei 72°: 7,77m 

Spannweite bei 18°: 13,96m 

Länge: 16,70 m 

Höhe: 5,15m 




sofortkauf möglich: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3271622022  


Gruß Tom


----------



## Schmirgel (5. Februar 2004)

In den eBay-Fred habe ich mich nicht reingetraut 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=35961&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

Bekommt festländischer Biker sowas überhaupt durch den Zoll?  Nicht dass das eine Kunstschatz ist und unter irgendwelche Beuteschutzgesetze fällt...


----------



## Staabi (5. Februar 2004)

Nabend,

ich glaub', da muss ich mal bestellen:

Auftragsbestätigung von cdbaby.com:


---Your CDs have been gently taken from our CD Baby shelves with
sterilized contamination-free gloves and placed onto a satin pillow.

A team of 50 employees inspected your CDs and polished them to make
sure they were in the best possible condition before mailing.

Our packing specialist from Japan lit a candle and a hush fell over
the crowd as he put your CDs into the finest gold-lined box that
money can buy.

We all had a wonderful celebration afterwards and the whole party
marched down the street to the post office where the entire town of
Portland waved 'Bon Voyage!' to your package, on its way to you, in
our private CD Baby jet on this day, Monday, February 2nd.

I hope you had a wonderful time shopping at CD Baby. We sure did.
Your picture is on our wall as "Customer of the Year". We're all
exhausted but can't wait for you to come back to CDBABY.COM!!


Thank you once again,

Derek Sivers, president, CD Baby
the little CD store with the best new independent music
phone: 1-800-448-6369 email: [email protected]
http://www.cdbaby.com---


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Februar 2004)

Hose runter...Schwanzvergleich

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (5. Februar 2004)

hast so was????


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Februar 2004)

joe yeti schrieb:
			
		

> hast so was????



Jep,alle 4


----------



## joe yeti (5. Februar 2004)

beim großen manitou!!!!


----------



## odelay (5. Februar 2004)

saubere Lösung  
Sattel mit Schelle auf dem Oberrohr montiert bei dem komischen gelben Rad hinten


na wird schon, da wächst Du noch rein


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Februar 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> saubere Lösung
> Sattel mit Schelle auf dem Oberrohr montiert bei dem komischen gelben Rad hinten
> 
> 
> na wird schon, da wächst Du noch rein



Ja mei, das letzte Mal bin ich ohne Sattel gefahren....schwupps....war die Stütze weg  

Aber neue ist schon bestellt


Gruß Koko*Alleinunterhalter und Urlaubsvertretung im Fertigmacher**


----------



## joe yeti (5. Februar 2004)

es braucht    

jeder sollte mal 6 haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (5. Februar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Ja mei, das letzte Mal bin ich ohne Sattel gefahren....schwupps....war die Stütze weg



"Flutsch", wolltest Du schreiben, nicht

die kommt irgendwann auch wieder raus 

Gruß odelay *nurmalheuteNiveauabsenker im Fertigmacher*


----------



## Steinhummer (6. Februar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Hose runter...Schwanzvergleich
> 
> Gruß Koko



So, und jetzt deine Pferdepflegerinnen...

Alter Strunxer!

Steinhummer


----------



## The Rodenz (6. Februar 2004)

@Koko, du bist nicht allein bin auch im Rheinland geblieben.

Muss aber leider am WE arbeiten 

bis dann Jan


----------



## rasaldul (6. Februar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Hose runter...Schwanzvergleich
> 
> Gruß Koko




 
kennt man zwar schon - trotzdem


----------



## phatlizard (6. Februar 2004)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht aus Berlin - rob, itz, whoa, alti und meine Wenigkeit sitzen gerade im Scene-Kaffee irgendwo in der Sowjetisch Besetzten Zone und schmieden Pläne um die Macht an der Spree zu übernehmen ... wird wohl nix draus, Rob ist noch nicht alt genug um Bundespräsident zu werden!

Vorbereitungsstand der WM - TOP!
Zu erwartendes Classic-Bike aufkommen - Riesig!

Marc Du hast eben doch den Längsten!

Koko - Du Alu-Nutte!

phaty


----------



## andy1 (6. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Vorbereitungsstand der WM - TOP!
> Zu erwartendes Classic-Bike aufkommen - Riesig!
> ...
> phaty


Ooohh, gibts eine Classic-Bike-WM ? ;-)


----------



## xc-mtb (7. Februar 2004)

... nicht damals sondern gestern. Kleine Ausfahrt um Göttingen. Das war das perfekte Wetter um noch lang zu fahren (d.h. mit langer Kleidung).
Muß ja eigentlich lernen, aber vielleicht komm ich heute oder morgen auch noch einmal los. Das letzte mal in Göttingen bis mitte April, solange wird dann im Teuto gerockt oder getourt oder gebiked.  

Ich freue mich auf zu Hause

CUIP

Matze

Eigentlich wollte ich noch ein paar Foto´s anhängen, die ich gestern gemacht habe. Die habe ich dann mit Photoshop auf eine ordentliche Größe gebracht. Warum kann ich die nun nicht hochladen, bekomme immer die Nachricht, das ich kein Richtiges Format benutze. Kann das an meinem Mac liegen?!? Wäre für ein paar Tip´s dankbar.


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2004)

Was hat der eigentlich noch alles in der Garage versteckt ...


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Februar 2004)

Nanana, Herr Grabowski!

Ein Rad mit so schönem Aufkleber verkauft man doch nicht







Gruß Koko*sokoblockwart*


----------



## *3*2*1*meins* (8. Februar 2004)

Einkaufen bei Mediamarkt!

Etwas OT.http://members.chello.at/h3llbring0r/mediamarkt/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (8. Februar 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ooohh, gibts eine Classic-Bike-WM ? ;-)



wird noch nicht verraten...

soviel kann ich aber Sagen:

Es ist kein Bonti-Tossing


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> wird noch nicht verraten...
> 
> soviel kann ich aber Sagen:
> 
> Es ist kein Bonti-Tossing



Ich glaub das mit der Classic-WM ist keine gute Idee ... wir haben leider ein paar ganz schlechte Verlieren in diesen Reihen ... !   

phaty
Winning is gay!


----------



## odelay (8. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub das mit der Classic-WM ist keine gute Idee ... wir haben leider ein paar ganz schlechte Verlieren in diesen Reihen ... !


mein Reden !

"5,2384 sec vor mir? Du wirst aber von der Classic-Inquisition noch um 3 Plätze nach hinten gestuft wenn ich denen sage, dass die eine Madenschraube an deinem 93er XTR Schaltwerk von einem 99er XT ist  "


----------



## nicolai (8. Februar 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> mein Reden !
> 
> "5,2384 sec vor mir? Du wirst aber von der Classic-Inquisition noch um 3 Plätze nach hinten gestuft wenn ich denen sage, dass die eine Madenschraube an deinem 93er XTR Schaltwerk von einem 99er XT ist  "



Und um das rauszufinden muß man sicher kein Dedektiv sein. Gibt es wirklich jemanden der das restaurieren von alten/classic Bikes so Ernst nimmt?

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2004)

nicolai schrieb:
			
		

> Und um das rauszufinden muß man sicher kein Dedektiv sein. Gibt es wirklich jemanden der das restaurieren von alten/classic Bikes so Ernst nimmt?



Du warst nicht auf der IFMA ... oder?


----------



## nicolai (8. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du warst nicht auf der IFMA ... oder?



Nein, war ich nicht. Dort wurde aber sicher mit allen Mitteln gekämpft oder?

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2004)

nicolai schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, war ich nicht. Dort wurde aber sicher mit allen Mitteln gekämpft oder?



Eine Pudelausstellung ist nix dagegen! Allerdings sind die wirklich dicken Hunde ja garnicht erst angetreten!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2004)

hübsch


----------



## rasaldul (8. Februar 2004)

nicolai schrieb:
			
		

> Und um das rauszufinden muß man sicher kein Dedektiv sein. Gibt es wirklich jemanden der das restaurieren von alten/classic Bikes so Ernst nimmt?
> 
> Gruss, Nicolai



aber sicher doch - "fehler" werden erkannt, dokumentiert und anschliessend im internet mit 30 postings kommentiert. anbei der stein des anstosses am potts auf der ifma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> aber sicher doch - "fehler" werden erkannt, dokumentiert und anschliessend im internet mit 30 postings kommentiert. anbei der stein des anstosses am potts auf der ifma



*SKANDAL!*


----------



## Pottser (8. Februar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> aber sicher doch - "fehler" werden erkannt, dokumentiert und anschliessend im internet mit 30 postings kommentiert. anbei der stein des anstosses am potts auf der ifma




Und die originale derailleur habe ich vor einige woche wieder in eine box gefunden. Weiss nicht genau oder die Suntour oder die Deore XT die originale war.


----------



## phatlizard (8. Februar 2004)

Pottser schrieb:
			
		

> Und die originale derailleur habe ich vor einige woche wieder in eine box gefunden. Weiss nicht genau oder die Suntour oder die Deore XT die originale war.



 

Du liest wirklich ganz genau mit ... ! 20 Minuten nach Marc kommt die Antwort aus den Niederlanden! 

 

That is commitment ...

phaty


----------



## Pottser (8. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du liest wirklich ganz genau mit ... ! 20 Minuten nach Marc kommt die Antwort aus den Niederlanden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am guilty!


----------



## Staabi (8. Februar 2004)

Nabend,

das Wetter heute war ja etwas merkwürdig...

Zuerst sah es so aus:






um dann kurze Zeit später so auszusehen:






Was dann dazu geführt hat:






Spaß hat es aber trotzdem gemacht .

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## rasaldul (8. Februar 2004)

das mit dem 737er xt ist ja kein thema da das rad ja gefahren wird und an eben solchen rädern sind auch neue teile von der classicpolizei erlaubt  - allerdings funktioniert das 735er genau so gut
wenn sie allerdings nur zum rumstehen/hängen da sind darf sowas nicht an einem rad von 1990 zu finden sein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (9. Februar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sie allerdings nur zum rumstehen/hängen da sind darf sowas nicht an einem rad von 1990 zu finden sein.....



Ach Marc, hab doch Nachsicht....Nachdem die gute Frau ihr ganzes Erspartes für die Reifen ausgegeben hat, hat es nunmal nicht mehr für die Felgen gereicht.


Gruß Koko


----------



## whoa (9. Februar 2004)

koko.. keine ausreden mehr! das purple steht dem manitou doch extrem gut! an eine dose gehört nunmal die volle dröhnung! kauf dir noch ein "anständiges" stahlbike wenn du was für's auge willst.. 

achso hab ich's schon erwähnt.. ich mag den FC 


drückt mir ja die daumen morgen damit ich nächstes jahr den FC und die Härta ind der AF "bestaunen" kann!


unionfansgegenheimsiegeontour
whoa


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Februar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> koko.. keine ausreden mehr! ...
> kauf dir noch ein "anständiges" stahlbike wenn du was für's auge willst..
> 
> ...
> ...


 ... meinst'n das  bei fäksüls geschmack ist ja so einiges fragwürdig, aber bei stahlbikes sind die verirrungen doch eher marginal, phasenweise beweisst er regelrecht klasse 

 weraufbauxitrössernreitetsolltenichtmitstreusalzwerfen
 flo


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Februar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> bei stahlbikes sind die verirrungen doch eher marginal, phasenweise beweisst er regelrecht klasse



Eyyyyyyyyy, was'n mit dir los? Hör auf, mir den Popo zu pudern

So macht das doch keinen Spass hier...


Gruß Koko


----------



## Eisenfahrer (9. Februar 2004)

Weiß jemand, ob z.Zt. ein Wettbewerb in Sachen "kreative Sprache" ausgerufen ist?
"gehongen" kann man ja gerade noch durchgehen lassen, wenn man Mitglied im Verein zur Stärkung der Verben ist.
Aber der Tip, wo er seinen Rahmen besticken lassen hat, wäre mir ja schon einen edlen Aufkleber wert.
das grauen 

reiner
P.S.: für alle Schnäppchenjäger: Vorsicht, der Rahmen ist nur interssant, wenn Ihr auch 'ne Quelle für 1/8 Zoll Gabeln habt.


----------



## Staabi (9. Februar 2004)

Nabend,

der wahre Grund, Retro-Bikes zu fahren?


----------



## Staabi (9. Februar 2004)

Einen hab`ich noch:

"Power is nothing without control"


----------



## Cycleshark (9. Februar 2004)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> der wahre Grund, Retro-Bikes zu fahren?



und noch einen....


----------



## azraelcars (9. Februar 2004)

es gibt nichts schöneres,als wenn jemand mal eine fully probegefahren ist,und dann diese erfahrung in form einer appetitlich gemachten homepage zum besten gibt.auch andere bereiche der mtb-kultur werden hier behandelt,zb.wie man todschick angezogen unterwegs ist.aber,man lernt nie aus.bis heute wusste ich diese sachen  nicht(ich zitiere)

-denn die Klickies übertragen die Kälte-
- Zum Transportieren meines Notebooks verwende ich allerdings einen speziellen Rucksack mit gepolsterten Notebookfach: Den Magpie von Tatonka, um 55.-. Das ist der einzige(!) Rucksack mit Notebookfach, der Platz genug hat, um Butterbrote, Thermosflasche o.ä. zu verstauen. Alle anderen Notebooktaschen haben eine 'Office-Ausstattung' mit Dokumentenfächern, die allen Platz wegnehmen.-
 bin ich der einzige,der seinen computer nicht zum radfarhen mitnimmt?  
- Ein solides Laufrad (Bontrager, Mavic) sollte ebenfalls vorhanden sein-  ich dachte mir,irgend ein teil fehlt mir noch.
na ja,die ganze geschichte,und auch der überblick über weitere hobbies des helden,zu welchen er auch noch eine menge nützlicher tipps hat,ist hier zu finden
http://home.t-online.de/home/Jochen.Jansen/diesudas.html#Mountainbiking:


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Februar 2004)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> und noch einen....



wie wahr...wie wahr

Gruß Kokoprolookalike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (9. Februar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> achso hab ich's schon erwähnt.. ich mag den FC :



ünd isch mög KÖTTBÜS!!!!




> drückt mir ja die daumen morgen damit ich nächstes jahr den FC und die Härta ind der AF "bestaunen" kann!



Das glaub ich nicht Tim Höchstens im Pokal, da haben Drittliga-Clubs ja Heimrecht

Gruß Koko


----------



## nicolai (10. Februar 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> .. bin ich der einzige,der seinen computer nicht zum radfarhen mitnimmt?



Ja. 

Nicolai


----------



## raymund (10. Februar 2004)

Anbei meine neueste Kreation, die fürs spinatgrüne CD masskonfektionierte LED-Lampe.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## whoa (10. Februar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... meinst'n das  bei fäksüls geschmack ist ja so einiges fragwürdig, aber bei stahlbikes sind die verirrungen doch eher marginal,
> 
> weraufbauxitrössernreitetsolltenichtmitstreusalzwerfen
> flo


schon klar, du hast mich da etwas missverstanden.. stahl := "immer anständig!";
bauxit := "pevers!";




			
				floibex schrieb:
			
		

> phasenweise beweisst er regelrecht klasse


ja klar..


----------



## bsg (10. Februar 2004)

@raymund: und den ganzen dosen-rahmen hast du dann mit akkus gefüllt oder wie   

nicht schlecht so ne stadion-flutlichtanlage ...


----------



## TiVo (10. Februar 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt nichts schöneres,als wenn jemand mal eine fully probegefahren ist,und dann diese erfahrung in form einer appetitlich gemachten homepage zum besten gibt.auch andere bereiche der mtb-kultur werden hier behandelt,zb.wie man todschick angezogen unterwegs ist.aber,man lernt nie aus.bis heute wusste ich diese sachen  nicht(ich zitiere)
> 
> -denn die Klickies übertragen die Kälte-
> - Zum Transportieren meines Notebooks verwende ich allerdings einen speziellen Rucksack mit gepolsterten Notebookfach: Den Magpie von Tatonka, um 55.-. Das ist der einzige(!) Rucksack mit Notebookfach, der Platz genug hat, um Butterbrote, Thermosflasche o.ä. zu verstauen. Alle anderen Notebooktaschen haben eine 'Office-Ausstattung' mit Dokumentenfächern, die allen Platz wegnehmen.-
> ...



Hübsche Seite, aber in einem hat der Kollege Recht,
Klickies übertragen die Kälte. Metall leitet die Kälte besser, Klickplatten sind die ideale Kältebrücke.

Gruss


----------



## whoa (10. Februar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> ünd isch mög KÖTTBÜS!!!!


naja du stehst ja auch auf kölle, da wundert mich nix mehr.. 




			
				Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaub ich nicht Tim Höchstens im Pokal, da haben Drittliga-Clubs ja Heimrecht
> 
> Gruß Koko


ach übrigens.. wo wir sind scheint die sonne! viel spass in einer liga ohne osnabrück & union, dafür mit klubs wie burghausen, ahlen, oberhausen, regensburg und haching..


----------



## raymund (10. Februar 2004)

bsg schrieb:
			
		

> @raymund: und den ganzen dosen-rahmen hast du dann mit akkus gefüllt oder wie
> 
> nicht schlecht so ne stadion-flutlichtanlage ...




Nee, Nee, mit Akkus hab ichs nicht so. 
Das Ding wird mit dem guten SON-Nabendynamo betrieben.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## rasaldul (10. Februar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Nanana, Herr Grabowski!
> 
> Ein Rad mit so schönem Aufkleber verkauft man doch nicht
> 
> ...


keine angst koko, dafür wird schon gesorgt das der aufkleber nicht zu billig weg geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (10. Februar 2004)

Berlin ist eine Reise wert ... oder auch ich hab da was in einem Kreuzberger Hinterhof vom Hinterhof vom Hinterhof gesehen.

Ein Pinkglitter Punk Porno Cruiser quasi   

Cheers Chris


----------



## whoa (10. Februar 2004)

raymund schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, Nee, mit Akkus hab ichs nicht so.
> Das Ding wird mit dem guten SON-Nabendynamo betrieben.
> 
> Gruß
> Raymund


auf anraten von eL mal 'ne frage an den profi.. *schleim* 



> _Frage von whoa_
> *kann ich meine MKII auch an einem SON-Nabendynamo betreiben, oder reicht dessen Saft nicht aus?*


----------



## Schrau-Bär (10. Februar 2004)

raymund schrieb:
			
		

> Anbei meine neueste Kreation, die fürs spinatgrüne CD masskonfektionierte LED-Lampe.
> 
> Gruß
> Raymund



Hut ab, sehr anständiges Gehäuse ! (Lob vom Produktdesigner !  ) Aber mal eine ganz blöde Frage :
Wozu die Reflektoren ???

Baschdel


----------



## Schrau-Bär (10. Februar 2004)

Hier endlich mal wieder was zum fertigmachen...


----------



## 855 (10. Februar 2004)

da ist bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten nix zum fertigmachen. rahmenfabrikat bekannt?
weiß ist doch immer wieder sehr schick!
855


----------



## Schrau-Bär (10. Februar 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> da ist bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten nix zum fertigmachen. rahmenfabrikat bekannt?
> weiß ist doch immer wieder sehr schick!
> 855



Na sicher dat : Specialized Rock Hopper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (10. Februar 2004)

Na gut, du hast es so gewollt!

Weg mit den blauen Teilen und durch schwarze ersetzen und bau das Spacertürmchen zurück, so was geht - wenn überhaupt - nur am Rennrad...

Ansonsten find ich dein Rockhopper Todschick  

Weiß Rules


----------



## 855 (10. Februar 2004)

hab ich mir doch gedacht. die älteren spezialisten eignen sich recht gut für ss, da man prima die kette spannen kann, aber wem erzähl ich das?!  
gegenhalter und ösen abgesägt und verschliffen?
so`n projekt steht mir auch noch in`s haus, wenn ich nur nen 20" rahmen finden würde...
855


----------



## Schrau-Bär (10. Februar 2004)

@ Armin :

Das Türmchen ist ein Stück alte Sattelstütze und verschwindet sobald ich einen gekröpften Zuggegenhalter  für Vorne gefunden habe. Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass es sich recht entspannt fährt... Aber nix da ! Weg mit dem Turm !  

Die blauen Teile bleiben ! Ich bin ja ein grosser Freund sporadischer Eloxaltüpfelchen. Ein Paar blaue Flips würden mir auch noch taugen...

@ 855 
Ja, eben !  
Gegenhalter, Ösen und natürlich das Schaltauge sind der Flex zum Opfer gefallen. (Wie sie geschrien haben, als ich ihnen den Garaus gemacht hab !!)
Die entstehungsgeschichte findest Du hier :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=100573

Ich hätte hier übrigens zwei krachneue 19" Rahmen stehen. der eine von Biria, ganz ordentlich verarbeitet, der andere Marke unbekannt aus Tange Prestige.
 Ich werd mal einen Fred anzetteln um hinter das Geheimnis des Zweiten zu gelangen...


Gruss
Baschdel


----------



## 855 (10. Februar 2004)

Die entstehungsgeschichte findest Du hier :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=100573

hatte diesen echt schönen thread damals verfolgt und dann leider aus den augen verloren. mein projekt sieht ähnlich aus, suche auch so nen rahmen (am liebsten auch specialized), weiß soll er auch werden, geo für 65mm susp.,20"...leider hat sich noch nix passendes ergeben, hat aber auch echt zeit, sowas mache ich mal in ruhe!!
ansonsten traum-rad, die "mängel" wurden bereits angesprochen, aber im fall der blauen "highlights" kann sich das bei erwerb der original-sticker ganz schnell in `nen heimvorteil verwandeln!
grüße, 855


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Februar 2004)

ohne Worte


----------



## rob (11. Februar 2004)

ach koko, ich seh dich schon wieder auf den bänken stehen, schwanken und -  *ohh jott, er kann sie alle auswendig!!!*



na und das brennesseltee gut fürs haarwachstum ist wissen wir ja. will nicht wissen wie du untenrum aussiehst...


----------



## rasaldul (11. Februar 2004)

rikman am 02.03.2003 schrieb:
			
		

> .......Er meinte, wir sollten mal in die "N8schicht" einruecken. Drei Euro Eintritt, Garderobe noch mal 50 Cent und dann ging es los. Rockmusik (so stand es auf den Flyern) wird jenseits des Rheins wohl anders definiert, als z. B. hier in Berlin. So liefen dann irgendwelche Karnevalkamellen, hier mal R.E.M. und dort mal Pipapo. Leicht rhytmisches Bewegen war nach dem Bierkonsum dieses Abends aber trotzdem moeglich. Nach und nach wurde die Musik dann wieder etwas rockiger, der "DJ" spielte Nirvana. Grungy onespeed, Koko, itz, rob und ich tobten ein bisschen rum, kam der Tuersteher, nahm sich Onespeed bei Seite und "verwarnte" ihn. Nun ja, naechster Track (Green Day), mit Koko das Gleiche. Naechster Track, Guano Apes - "Lord Of The Boards" kam er an, nahm Koko, rob und mich in den Arm und meinte: "Ihr geht jetzt mal raus hier!" Geil, da spielts Musik zum Tanzen und du tanzt und fliegst raus. Die ganzen soften Eiershaker mit Weissbierglas auf der Tanzflaeche schwuchtelten ekelhaft rum, rieben sich an 14jaehrigen Prostituierten, und die Jungs die sich passend zur Musik bewegen, werden gekickt. Gaaanz grosses Kino. Ich glaube hier in Berlin koennte der Laden ruckzuck dicht machen -- schon bloed naemlich, wenn man jeden Abend das gesamte Publikum rausschmeissen muss.
> 
> Koko, rob und ich warteten kurz draussen und dann kamen die anderen auch schon. Onespeed(*) meinte bloss noch: "Genauso muss es sein. Lieber erhobenen Hauptes rausfliegen, als wie ein Weichei nach Hause gehen". Nach allgemeiner Belustigung ueber den Schuppen gingen wir noch auf..............



@rob, rikman, pda, whoa, koko, onespeed, etc.
da ist noch ´ne rechnung offen, oder?


----------



## raymund (11. Februar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> auf anraten von eL mal 'ne frage an den profi.. *schleim*



Leider nein, mehr als 5W Halogen kann man mit einen Dynamo nicht betreiben.
Bei LEDs ist die Grenze bei ca. 10W, wegen dem spannungsabhängigen Widerstand der LEDs.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## raymund (11. Februar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Hut ab, sehr anständiges Gehäuse ! (Lob vom Produktdesigner !  ) Aber mal eine ganz blöde Frage :
> Wozu die Reflektoren ???
> 
> Baschdel



Die LEDs haben einen Abstrahlwinkel von 140°, was für einen Scheinwerfer völlig ungeeignet ist.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## raymund (11. Februar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Hier endlich mal wieder was zum fertigmachen...



Seeehhhr schickes Rad.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die persönliche Note in Form eines selbstgetylten Rahmenaufklebers.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (11. Februar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> @ Armin :
> 
> Das Türmchen ist ein Stück alte Sattelstütze und verschwindet sobald ich einen gekröpften Zuggegenhalter  für Vorne gefunden habe.



Brauchst du einen Gegenhalter mit 22,2mm oder 25,4mm Innendurchmesser?
Farbe ist dir doch wahrscheinlich egal, oder - wird doch sicher passend lackiert?!


----------



## Schrau-Bär (11. Februar 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst du einen Gegenhalter mit 22,2mm oder 25,4mm Innendurchmesser?
> Farbe ist dir doch wahrscheinlich egal, oder - wird doch sicher passend lackiert?!



Völlig korrekt !   

Hat sich aber schon erledigt, ich hab mir für einen 1 1/8" Gegenhalter gerade im Moment eine Reduzierhülse gedreht. Passt wonderbra.
Aber dankeschön für das Angebot, Moe !

Baschdel


----------



## manic (11. Februar 2004)

Das vergessen wir lieber. Da war was nicht ganz koscher...


----------



## itz (11. Februar 2004)

Endlich hat mal jemand erkannt welche Sattelstütze standesgemäss zum Fat Chance gehört  Ja ne is klar  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3659698225&category=7295

Cheers Chris, in desem Bike Tech sie sich aber gut machen würde ...


----------



## phatlizard (11. Februar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> ohne Worte



Hasst Du ein Glück, dass Dein Name im Logo vorkommt - sonst würd ich dich jetzt rausschmeissen!
So was ekeliges hab ich ja noch nicht gesehen ...


----------



## eggahard (11. Februar 2004)

...it's PEPPERON   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3660486506&category=32507




Gruß Tom


----------



## phatlizard (11. Februar 2004)




----------



## Schrau-Bär (11. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

>



Wer schraubt denn bei dem Wetter im Freien ??


----------



## Schrau-Bär (11. Februar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Wer schraubt denn bei dem Wetter im Freien ??


 Und wie zum Teufel kommt die Bremssattelaufnahme an den Hinterbau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (11. Februar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie zum Teufel kommt die Bremssattelaufnahme an den Hinterbau ?



... durch den einsatz eines schweissgerätes  oder nur durch reines handauflegen 

auflösung 




			
				dirt diggler schrieb:
			
		

> ... slingshot mtb w/disc. thanks to gene at spicer cycles for the great disc update



ciao
flo


----------



## phatlizard (11. Februar 2004)

Den Amis ist eben nix heilig ... aber auch wirklich garnix!


----------



## andy1 (11. Februar 2004)

Mit dem Fahrrad durchs Netz:

Für die Kleinen unter euch und uns:

http://www.fahrradverkehr.de

Der Link mit dem verneinfachten Namen "Historad" ist auch ganz lustig:
http://www.beiki.de/info/index.php?no=6000000

schaut mal rein


----------



## cdeger (11. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Den Amis ist eben nix heilig ... aber auch wirklich garnix!




... mir erst ...







dersommerwirdschön


----------



## andy1 (11. Februar 2004)

geiles Teil, trotz dass es 4 Räder hat.
Doch wohin kommt das Rad wenn ichs mitnehmen will ?


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Februar 2004)

cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> ... mir erst ...
> 
> 
> 
> dersommerwirdschön



... mir fällt da spontan teeren und federn ein 


flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (11. Februar 2004)

so ein lebendiger Thread wird einfach geschlossen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=101112&page=3

nix mehr ?


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Februar 2004)

waszuvielististzuviel
flo






und es geht immer noch eins mehr 

ciao a tutti


----------



## Schrau-Bär (11. Februar 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> geiles Teil, trotz dass es 4 Räder hat.
> Doch wohin kommt das Rad wenn ichs mitnehmen will ?




Ich bevorzuge es "offen"  

Baschdel


----------



## phatlizard (11. Februar 2004)

cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> ... mir erst ...
> 
> dersommerwirdschön



Es gibt keinen Gott!


----------



## BOOZE (11. Februar 2004)

Jetzt sitze ich gleich auf der Strafbank.


----------



## cdeger (11. Februar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bevorzuge es "offen"
> 
> Baschdel








... länger.


keingott


----------



## gruenbaer (11. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Den Amis ist eben nix heilig ... aber auch wirklich garnix!



didelididü ...


----------



## phattyred (11. Februar 2004)

gruenbaer schrieb:
			
		

> didelididü ...



apropos den amis is nix heilig:

...den farbigen bärchen aber auch nicht,
aber die werden ja zur strafe vom *GOTT*schalk promoted, 
(das heisst doch aufgefressen auf fundamentalgerächt, oder?) 

 

matthes


----------



## phatlizard (11. Februar 2004)

The Ali G. Show


----------



## gruenbaer (11. Februar 2004)

phattyred schrieb:
			
		

> ... doch aufgefressen ...



glaub ich nich.
bin ein großes, ungewöhnlich schlecht schmeckendes pelztier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (11. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> The Ali G. Show



farblich "harmonieren"...


----------



## phattyred (11. Februar 2004)

gruenbaer schrieb:
			
		

> glaub ich nich.
> bin ein großes, ungewöhnlich schlecht schmeckendes pelztier ...










;-)

matthes


----------



## nimmersatt (11. Februar 2004)

Mahlzeit - haarige pelzige Gummibären machen sicher Durst

noch 2 Tage bis zum Urlaub


----------



## Schrau-Bär (11. Februar 2004)

phattyred schrieb:
			
		

> ;-)
> 
> matthes



Da war wohl die Toleranz des Zauberstabes etwas zu gross eingestellt, oder hat an den grünen wirklich schon 'n Mäuschen geknabbert ?


----------



## gruenbaer (11. Februar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> .. schon 'n Mäuschen geknabbert ?



neee, der gottschalk is bei phattyred zu besuch ?


----------



## phattyred (11. Februar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Da war wohl die Toleranz des Zauberstabes etwas zu gross eingestellt, oder hat an den grünen wirklich schon 'n Mäuschen geknabbert ?



ich möchte hier nicht wirklich über meinen zauberstab sprechen,

matthes


----------



## Schrau-Bär (11. Februar 2004)

phattyred schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte hier nicht wirklich über meinen zauberstab sprechen,
> 
> matthes




Oh, ich hab's mir überlegt. Ich glaub ich auch nicht.


----------



## roesli (12. Februar 2004)

eggahard schrieb:
			
		

> ...it's PEPPERON
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3660486506&category=32507



neee - die machen keine Gabeln! - die machen doch die luschtigen Glöcklein.....


----------



## bergbiber (12. Februar 2004)

Mahlzeit,

auf anraten eines Freundes moechte ich euch kurz vorstellen was ich gestern entdeckt habe........

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse an einem krassen Downhillgerät. Doppelfederbrücke vorn und hinten,  20'' Bereifung für maximale Kontrolle, racing green, Downhilllenker, 5.00 Schlappen, konkret krasse Trommelbremse, braucht keinen Antrieb, da so schwer, das es von selbst rollt, abzuholen in D'dorf Hamm auf'm Feld. Der genaue Punkt wird nur gegen ein entsprechendes Honorar verraten......






So und jetzt will ich fertig gemacht werden   

PS: Bevor mich jemand darauf hinweist, ja ich weiß, das es sich um ein altes Mofa handelt. Trotzdem im ersten Moment......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (12. Februar 2004)

Also nur mal so. ICh glaub das ist ein altes Mofa!  

Aber da sitz ich auch nur gruebelnd vor dme Rechner. Jemand schon mal sowas gefahren?


----------



## bergbiber (12. Februar 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Also nur mal so. ICh glaub das ist ein altes Mofa!
> 
> Aber da sitz ich auch nur gruebelnd vor dme Rechner. Jemand schon mal sowas gefahren?




Jaein, ich hab mal draufgesessen, die Frotbewegungsversuche konnte man aber nicht als fahren bezeichnen. Mit etwas Übung geht's aber........


----------



## manic (12. Februar 2004)

Taugt sicher ganz wunderbar dazu sich vor dem vielgenannten Eiskaffee ganz prächtig auf die Fresse zu packen, oder sich zu blamieren. 

Das wär nix für mich. Das erfordert sicher ein Haufen Körperkoordination.


----------



## luki (12. Februar 2004)

hoi deger

meins ist schneller...

luki, auch kein gott


----------



## eggahard (12. Februar 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> ... die machen doch die luschtigen Glöcklein.....




...die pasche aba nue an die gute ONJA hörnchen    


Gruß Tom


----------



## kingmoe (12. Februar 2004)

eggahard schrieb:
			
		

> ...die pasche aba nue an die gute ONJA hörnchen
> 
> 
> Gruß Tom



Sind das etwa die Hörnchen von Onja Räubertochter??  

http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/B000087ELF.03.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (12. Februar 2004)

Du hast Recht Steinhummer - wir müssen ein Abo klarmachen!!


----------



## whoa (12. Februar 2004)

..aber ich hab die kohle hierfür momentan nicht.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=32509&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

ein FES war immer mein feuchter kindheitstraum! 

wer mit diesem teil als fixed gear bei der WM aufläuft säuft einen kasten pils auf meine kosten.

phaty wär das nicht was für deinen rücken?  und 62cm sollte doch auch in etwa deine größe sein!  flo du bist doch auch groß.. du darfst auch spuckgrüne michelin crossreifen draufziehen.


----------



## realbiker (13. Februar 2004)

Was meint ihr dazu - auch wenns unter TREK läuft ...   





TITAN CARBON und in echt noch viel geiler !!!   





STAHL CARBON auch nicht schlecht !!!


----------



## Northstar (13. Februar 2004)

Auch wenn ich den technischen Nutzen solcher Konstruktionen bezweifle schön find ich sie trotzdem.


----------



## manic (13. Februar 2004)

Als ich das gesehen habe ging es mir ähnlich. Würdeich mir zu gerne gönne, aber man kann nicht alles haben. *trauer*


----------



## Steinhummer (13. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Recht Steinhummer - wir müssen ein Abo klarmachen!!



Selten war der Putzlumpen so wertvoll wie heute...

Steinhummer (Abo jetzt!)


----------



## phatlizard (13. Februar 2004)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr dazu - auch wenns unter TREK läuft ...



Das Ende der Abendländischen Kultur




			
				realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> TITAN CARBON und in echt noch viel geiler !!!



Schlimmer geht es kaum noch ... !

Doch es geht noch schlimmer!!!!



			
				realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> STAHL CARBON auch nicht schlecht !!!



Du hast gefragt ... !!!!  

phaty


----------



## Horst Link (13. Februar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> ..aber ich hab die kohle hierfür momentan nicht.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=32509&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> ...




Wenn schon ebay und track bike, dann ja wohl das:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3660634088&category=58093

Geeeeiles Teil, he?


----------



## rob (13. Februar 2004)

also ich find die lemond recht hübsch, na aber mein urteil zählt ja nich 

und das fes, mannomann, geschichte zum anfassen.


ibc-intern: hier sind ein paar echte lacher drin...


nabend, rob


----------



## roesli (13. Februar 2004)

....alles Pipikram!

Wer heute ein Mann sein will, fährt sein Rad mit Unterstützung des Windes!   

..nachzulesen auf http://www.windbike.com/windbike.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (13. Februar 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> ....alles Pipikram!
> 
> Wer heute ein Mann sein will, fährt sein Rad mit Unterstützung des Windes!
> 
> ..nachzulesen auf http://www.windbike.com/windbike.htm



... besonders hübsch finde ich diesen satz 



> *Die Schweizer Fahrradproduzenten sind leider mehrheitlich Minimalisten, die    vor allem für leichtgewichtige Personen produzieren. Ich sehe da ein ähnliches Verhalten, wie beim ehemaligen Twikeproduzenten, der sein Produkt dank seiner knabenhaften Belegschaft, auf Schuhnummer 43 limitiert hat. Hätte man da näher am Markt operiert, so hätten Twikes, zu den begehrenwertesten Trainingsgeräten zahlungskräftiger Schwergewichtiger gehört.    Auf einer derart schwachen Basis, lässt sich auch kein Solarvelomarkt aufbauen.*



fliegt doch grösse 43 da drin tief 

dieschweizereingarwunderlichesvolk
flo


----------



## Jeroen (13. Februar 2004)

Guck mal was ich gefunden habe....

Jah.. ich habe es mit nach hause genommen.. Soll fast etwas wertvolles bei sein   






Ich frage mir ab wie lange der starrgabel sein muss für das Rote Bauxiet bombe in die ecke... jemand ein vorschlag...??


----------



## singlestoph (13. Februar 2004)

l  a  n  g

wie die vom kona Hot rod


----------



## peppaman (13. Februar 2004)

wollte nur mal ein hallo in die runde werfen!


akku ist geladen, die nacht ist trocken und mild..... gleich geht´s los....  


bis später, (wenn ich meine punkte in den winterpokal reinkrümel  )

grüßt
peppa


----------



## whoa (14. Februar 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn schon ebay und track bike, dann ja wohl das:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3660634088&category=58093
> 
> Geeeeiles Teil, he?



iih ein ami.. der kann einem FES doch nich das wasser reichen! 
ick bin halt patriot


----------



## manic (14. Februar 2004)

Du magst dich nicht zufällig von diesem komischen, roten Bauxit-Teil trennen???? Dann würde das TAzmon nicht so vereinsamen. 

Falls doch, schcik mir doch mal ne PM.


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2004)

Nachtrag zur Gay-Woche


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2004)

Der perfekte US-Singlespeeder!?   

Sehr witzig ... geklaut bei mtbr.com

_First of all.... it would have to be Ti, since Berylliam(sp) is not available 

Charlie Cunningham would design the frame and do the fitting

Steve Potts would work on the Fork, custom for the CS frame... get it, Cunningham/Snyder   

Keith Bontreger would work on making the seat stays light and tight

Gary Fisher would watch and take credit for it.....   [KREISCH!  ]

Otis Guy would get the seat post duty, maybe a beam....got to know who he was to appreciate that comment.

Joe Breeze would be in charge of the drop outs.

Paul S. at Rock Lobster would be in charge of custom decals

Wade at Vulture would make sure that tire clearance will be fat and sassy 3.0's

Jeff Jones would be on the head tube team. Plus the coolest looking head badge.

Josh would get the Jericho Geometry duties

Chris Chance would do the chain stays, no curves, staight as an arrow.....

Jeff Linsey of Mountain Goat would do the custom down tube and ovalize that sucka...

Scot Nicol would be in charge of the LD stem...Bet only a few of you know what that was  

Wes Williams would get the proper top tube length.  

Phil Wood would get the bottom bracket, none Finer!!!! Amen!

Send the frame out to Moots for the welding, then to IF for finishing, then to Air Art for custom flames, that would be the finishing team, Well.... why not.

Componentry??????

Alex Pong of Magic Motorcycles would get the CNC duties to make the components, way before his sellout to CDale...._


----------



## Northstar (14. Februar 2004)

Scot Nicol would be in charge of the LD stem...Bet only a few of you know what that was. gay perhaps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (14. Februar 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Du magst dich nicht zufällig von diesem komischen, roten Bauxit-Teil trennen???? Dann würde das TAzmon nicht so vereinsamen.
> 
> Falls doch, schcik mir doch mal ne PM.




Das gute teil ist brandneu... Am mittwoch angekommen aus den USA via België... wird das spielgerät.. also nein. Das teil geht _noch_ nicht weg.


----------



## manic (14. Februar 2004)

Na ich dachte halt bevor es in die Tonne gehauenwird, hätte ich Dir die Entsorgung gepart. 

Aber in der liste der SPielgeräte steht es bei mir auch ganz weit oben. Na im Spätjahr vielleicht. Ich hoffe Du berichtest dann mal wie es als Spielgerät taugt.


----------



## azraelcars (14. Februar 2004)

bei uns gibt es alle heilligen zeiten mal eine auktion bei polizei,wo gestohlene,nicht abgeholte räder versteigert werden.so kam ich zu diesen da.




ist überlackiert,ziemlich verwittert.eher unklare geschichte,was das sein konnte.rahmen ist ohne nummer,alu,alt,ausfallenden gesteckt,sattelrohr vierfach geschlitzt.original blau lackiert.
vorbau und lenker anlun(ich kenne nur anlen),bremsen shimano br-at-50,bremshebel bl-at-50,sakaev sattelstütze,elite flachenhalter,kurbeln shimano fc-b-124,170 lang.
so,was heisst das alles,wo sind die teile zuzuordnen?
ach ja,der preis.sehr,sehr wenig.

mfg
amir


----------



## 855 (14. Februar 2004)

ich glaub du bist genau im richtigen thread  
immer schön anschließen, sonst holt`s die müllabfuhr...
855 (heutebochumfan  )


----------



## gurkenfolie (14. Februar 2004)

standesgemäß würde ich den sattel mit der ALDI tüte schützen


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> standesgemäß würde ich den sattel mit der ALDI tüte schützen



Hast Du was geschrieben? Der Text in Deiner Signatur lenkt etwas ab ... ah nee da seh ich was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (14. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du was geschrieben? Der Text in Deiner Signatur lenkt etwas ab ... ah nee da seh ich was!




du brauchst ne brille


----------



## armin-m (14. Februar 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> standesgemäß würde ich den sattel mit der ALDI tüte schützen



Vielleicht sollte man das ganze Rad mit einer Alditüte schützen...


----------



## azraelcars (14. Februar 2004)

ruhe jetzt,keine kritik.  ich kann  einfach ein rad um 5 euro nicht stehen lassen.ich kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen,das das jemand hier kann,oder?
ausserdem,diese schönen dreieckigen cantis,waffenscheinpflichtige bremshebel,4 schnellspanner,gar nicht zu sprechen von dem scheibenrad 
und das ist keine alditütte,das heisst bei uns hofersackerl.wenn einer in größe des rades liefern kann,ich überziehe es gern damit.
und im hofersackerl sind überreste eines zweiten mtb´s,gleiche quelle,gleicher preis.der war aber noch um einiges schlechter.


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> ruhe jetzt,keine kritik.  ich kann  einfach ein rad um 5 euro nicht stehen lassen.ich kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen,das das jemand hier kann,oder?



Ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken ...

Aber für das hier, würd ich 10 Euro raushauen - vielleicht sogar 11 ...


----------



## Cycleshark (14. Februar 2004)

hallo armin-m
______________________________________
"The shortest distance between two points is a Klein Alditüte!"    

pete


----------



## azraelcars (14. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken ...
> 
> Aber für das hier, würd ich 10 Euro raushauen - vielleicht sogar 11 ...



und anschliessen den lenker rausnehmen und behalten,rest entsorgen,habe ich recht?


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2004)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> hallo armin-m
> ______________________________________
> "The shortest distance between two points is a Klein Alditüte!"
> 
> pete



 

Da sag ich mal "Great minds think alike!" mit dem Posting hast Du mich um 2 Minuten geschlagen!!

@Armin: Genau! Wobei ich Gold eigentlich als Farbe an Naben/Steuersätzen (KING) sehr schätze - aber auf braun ... grenzwertig!


----------



## Cycleshark (14. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Da sag ich mal "Great minds think alike!" mit dem Posting hast Du mich um 2 Minuten geschlagen!!
> 
> ...uups du arme sau...another dude with a screwed mind....


----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2004)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> ...uups du arme sau...another dude with a screwed mind....



Nun, darüber machen wir uns ja mal keine Illusionen mehr!

phaty
insaneinthemainbrain


----------



## DerAlex (14. Februar 2004)

Zugegeben, off-topic, aber es muss mal gesagt werden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (14. Februar 2004)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Zugegeben, off-topic, aber es muss mal gesagt werden:



Aber heute ist doch Valentins-Tag Alex ... nicht, dass es für uns einsame Irre irgendeine Bedeutung hätte ...


----------



## armin-m (15. Februar 2004)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> ______________________________________
> "The shortest distance between two points is a Klein Alditüte!"
> 
> pete



Ach Sharky ich hab dich auch lieb  - wobei:
Der Valentinstag ist ja schon vorbei


----------



## 855 (15. Februar 2004)

da kommt man nach hause, hat nen guten abend gehabt, party-laune, sich mit freunden wieder mal gut abgeschossen, und was liest man beim schnellen e-mail-check:
marco pantani tot! hört das denn nie auf?! langsam wird es ganz schön krass...
geht verstört zu bett:855


----------



## Staabi (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

das blau/weiße Auktionsbike ist übrigens ein Kettler. Da es noch nicht auseinandergefallen ist (wie 90% der Kettler-Aluräder) ein echter Klassiker deutscher MTB Geschichte. Jetzt bitte wieder in Grün umlackieren.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## phatlizard (15. Februar 2004)

Mir fällt zum Strassenrad"sport" langsam nix mehr ein!

Eine Runde Respekt für den besten Uphiller der Welt - er hat sich sicherlich selbst zerstört bleibt nur die Frage, wieviel Schuld daran das System hat!

Doping is for bloody cunt wankers!

R.I.P.


----------



## DerAlex (15. Februar 2004)

Ein großer Verlust.
Seine Antritte am Berg bleiben legendär.
Am Unterlenker im Wiegetritt bergauf, das war zu gut.

Ja, vielleicht war er einfach zu sensibel für diese Welt und diese Medienlandschaft.
Zuviele Geschichten (auch mit Autos), gesundheitliche Rückschläge, dazu die Medikamentenlage... - das konnte er wohl nicht verkraften. 

Schade.

Viel Spass auf der Wolke, Marco.


----------



## armin-m (15. Februar 2004)

Eine Legende ist tot... und egal was in der Vergangenheit passiert ist - so ein Ende hat er nicht verdient!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (15. Februar 2004)




----------



## Brice (15. Februar 2004)

Das neue Bike für meine 11-jährige Tochter ist fast fertig. Noch ein paar kleine Sachen, wie z.B. Kabelbinder kürzen und dann kann die erste gemeinsame Tour beginnen.

Das andere Bike meiner Tochter hatte ich ja schon im Juni 2002 hier gepostet.

Brice

P.S. Die Bilder vom Piraten gefallen mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymund (16. Februar 2004)

Brice schrieb:
			
		

> Das neue Bike für meine 11-jährige Tochter ist fast fertig. Noch ein paar kleine Sachen, wie z.B. Kabelbinder kürzen und dann kann die erste gemeinsame Tour beginnen.
> 
> Das andere Bike meiner Tochter hatte ich ja schon im Juni 2002 hier gepostet.
> 
> ...



Alle Achtung, da hat das Kind aber einen lieben Papi.
Hoffentlich bleibt es bei mehr als einer gemeinsamen Tour.

Ach ja,... Die Griffweite der Bremsen solltest Du etwas verringern, oder hat das Mädel solche Patschen  .

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## ibislover (16. Februar 2004)

DAU endlich seinen internetzugang hatte.










gruß,
phil


----------



## Lhafty (16. Februar 2004)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> DAU endlich seinen internetzugang hatte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Du's fertig geladen hast stell's mal in emule rein, ich würd's mir auch gern ziehen.  

marc *offlinereader*


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2004)

ist schon wieder Computer-Chat-Zeit?

Okay


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (16. Februar 2004)




----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2004)

Mal wieder in paar Bike-Bilder ...

Spot 29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 855 (16. Februar 2004)

es ist doch schön, daß gute alte technik nicht ausstirbt. so habe ich als kleiner stift schon mit papa die kette gespannt...
schon meine oma fuhr ja damals nen singlespeeder aus stahl, man war die cool, wenn man das so betrachtet  
in diesem sinne, 855


----------



## manic (16. Februar 2004)

Das habe ich mir grade bi Ebay gegönnt. Kann das einer von Euch einsortieren? Ich konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen. 






Es stand da so glänzend und funkeln d und rief mir zu, dass es von mir gefahren werden will.  *freinachgonein60seconds*


----------



## Schrau-Bär (16. Februar 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> bei uns gibt es alle heilligen zeiten mal eine auktion bei polizei,wo gestohlene,nicht abgeholte räder versteigert werden.so kam ich zu diesen da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiss, ich weiss, bissel spät dran weil übers WE in Aschaffenburg, aber ich möchte Dir dennoch mitteilen, dass es sich bei Deinem Neuerwerb um ein frühes Kettler Alurad handelt. Zu erkennen an dem überaus markanten 67er Sitzwinkel und den nicht minder prächtigen Schweissnähten Modell "aufgedröselte Katzenexkremente" sowie der noch orginalen vertellbaren Sattelstütze.

Habe ein ebensolches Wrack noch im Keller stehen, der Besitzer würde sich von den Überresten sicher für weniger als 5 Euro trennen.

Gruss
Baschdel


----------



## azraelcars (16. Februar 2004)

ja,ich habe selbst beim zerlegen gesehen,das der steuersatz mit kettler alurad gelabelt ist,war dann doch nicht so der bringer.was am ende übrigblieb und halbwegs brauchbar ist:ein satz alte cantis,zwei giftgrüne elite flachenhalter,eine kurbelgarnitur von shimano,alle endhülsen,ein lrs mir araya vp 20 und xt/sakae naben.der zahnkranz ist recht neuer 7-fach hg.wird mal verwertet,ich denke,die 5 euro sind drin.
mfg
amir


----------



## phatlizard (16. Februar 2004)

Neue Wallpaper - clicken!


----------



## freakforti (17. Februar 2004)

DANKE


----------



## phatlizard (17. Februar 2004)

Damit der arme amerikanische Durchschnittsbiker nicht verdorben wird, musste Dirt Rag einen Bäpper auf den Popo knallen ... !


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Februar 2004)

auch wenns von tioga ist aber die Betty ist und bleibt halt einfach ne geile uschi.
btw. ein 3/4jahr lieferzeit das kostet nerven


----------



## kingmoe (18. Februar 2004)

"MTB wie Scotch" !!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2788661561&category=30746


----------



## azraelcars (18. Februar 2004)

wieso er für ein fahrrad,das nur auf der rolle stand,eine gefederte sattelstütze,einen satz kotflügel  und vor allem beleuchtung braucht?
übrigens erklärt die ausdrucksweise in der beschreibung,wieso er alle dinge mit scotch vergleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (18. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Damit der arme amerikanische Durchschnittsbiker nicht verdorben wird, musste Dirt Rag einen Bäpper auf den Popo knallen ... !



Deren Bigotterie sprengt echt jegliche Vorstellungskraft...

Off topic, aber hey! Mein neuer Wagen
 

Steinhummer


----------



## phatlizard (18. Februar 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Deren Bigotterie sprengt echt jegliche Vorstellungskraft...
> 
> Off topic, aber hey! Mein neuer Wagen
> 
> ...





JAKE: Was'n das? 

ELWOOD: Was? 

JAKE: Die Karre hier. Vollkommen idiotisches Ding. Wo's der  Cadillac? [Schmeisst Zigarettenanzünder aus dem Wagen.] Der Caddy? Wo ist der  Caddy? 

ELWOOD: Der was? 

JAKE: Der Cadillac den wir damals hatten. Das Bluesmobil. 

ELWOOD: Ich hab's eingetauscht. 

JAKE: Du hast das Bluesmobil gegen DIE Schaukel  eingetauscht? 

ELWOOD: Nein, für ein Mikrofon. 

JAKE: Für ein Mikrofon? Okay, das ist einzusehen. Aber was zum  Geier ist das? 

ELWOOD: Das ist ein Billigkauf. Ich hab'n abgeschnappt bei der  Mount Prospect City Police Auktion im Frühjahr. Ist ein alter Mount  Prospect Polizeiwagen. Die haben die Dinger für ein Appel und ein Ei verschleudert.  

JAKE: Da krieg ich doch 'ne Gänsehaut unter den Fußsohlen.  Nach drei Jahren lassen die mich aus dem Knast, und mein eigener Bruder  kommt mich abholen, mit -- einer BULLENSCHAUKEL!  

ELWOOD: Du magst den Wagen nicht? 

JAKE: Nein, ich mag ihn nicht. 

JAKE: Das Ding hat'n ziemlichen Anzug. 

ELWOOD: Das hat 'nen Bullenmotor, auf 350 PS aufgeblasen. Hat Bullenreifen. Bullengetriebe. Bullenstoßdämpfer.  Das is'n Modell, das vor Katalytischen Konvertern gemacht wurde,  läuft also mit Normalbenzin. Was sagst Du jetzt, ist das das neue  Bluesmobil?  

JAKE: Der Zigarettenanzünder ist im Arsch.


----------



## Steinhummer (18. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> JAKE: Was'n das?



Eine Ex-Feuerwehr-Schleuder. Sie hat ein Feuerwehr-Fahrwerk, nen Feuerwehr-Motor (gähn) und sechs Feuerwehr-Reifen. Hab das Teil bei der Alzenauer Mountain-Firebrigade geschossen.



			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> JAKE: Das Ding hat'n ziemlichen Anzug.



Kann ich nicht glauben - bei dem bulligen 65-PS-V4.



			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> JAKE: Der Zigarettenanzünder ist im Arsch.



Nee, hat Ford nie eingebaut. Feuer hat die Feuerwehr selbst genug.

Steinhummer


----------



## nordstadt (18. Februar 2004)

Sind sie von der Polizei???

Wir sind im Auftrag des Herrn Unterwegs!

Der neue Oldsmoblie kam dieses Jahr spät raus.

S_c_h_eisse - Was - Die Bullen - S_c_h_eisse

Was wollen sie für die kleine und die ganzen verlottereten weiber, die kacken ihnen doch nur die Bude voll...

Muaaahhhh

Chris

dersichnichtsovielmühewiedergrossehäuptlinggemachthat


----------



## phatlizard (18. Februar 2004)

"Schei$$e!"

"Was?"

"Die Bullen!"

"Nein..."

"Doch!"

"Schei$$e!!!"


----------



## phatlizard (18. Februar 2004)




----------



## roesli (18. Februar 2004)

....endlich die geeignete Trinkflasche vom Singlespeed-Hersteller


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Februar 2004)

... mainstream aus canada 






sagte ich schon das canadian stuff seinen reiz für mich schon seit langer zeit verloren hat 

ciao
flo


----------



## phattyred (19. Februar 2004)

also an stadler und walldorf ,
wallace und gromit,
jake und elwood,
ja und sogar an stoneage-flo und den phatman,
irgendwie hab ich euch lieb jungs,

aber frische krebse in feuerwehrrot...

gruss matthes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (19. Februar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... mainstream aus canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ich finde es ganz schön, es gibt doch wirklich schlimmeres
an Karneval sind wir im Rheinland immer ein wenig toleranter

bis dann Jan


----------



## nordstadt (19. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

>



Ich seh es schon kommen -SSP WM im Tiergarten!


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Februar 2004)

phattyred schrieb:
			
		

> aber frische krebse in feuerwehrrot...



Wie denn? Was denn? Wo ist das Problem, Officer? WeißtuhabichTranßitmitPlatzfurallemeineBruhderunnkommichkongkrätvorbeiAlderunndannhaßtuProblämey, ichschwöhr!  

Ich sach nur "What car would Jerry Garcia ride?" Think about it!

Steinhummer


----------



## cibi (19. Februar 2004)

Alte Feuerwehrautos haben schon was geiles.


----------



## cibi (19. Februar 2004)




----------



## cibi (19. Februar 2004)

I´ve got a girl named Ramalamramalamadingdong...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (19. Februar 2004)

cibinium schrieb:
			
		

> I´ve got a girl named Ramalamramalamadingdong...



Genau um 11.11h gepostet - der Mann nimmt die Sache ernst!  
Dringt e Kölsch för mich met, ihr Jongens!

Steinhummer (geht über Karneval in Berlin radeln)


----------



## helgeg (19. Februar 2004)

Ein  *HELAUUU*  nach Kölle


----------



## raymund (19. Februar 2004)

Oh mein Gott, geht das wieder los.....

Gruß
Raymund

derdasfestzeltdirektvormhaushat


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2004)

Ab nächste Woche gibt es die OUTCAST Berlin Edition






Und wer eine will - kann sie bei Biff ordern! ... das  mir keiner auf die Idee kommt mich zu fragen ob ich welche bestelle ...   

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (19. Februar 2004)

Faaaaaaaaaaasteloooooooooooovend zesamme!!!!!!

für die Schnellklicker(Staabi oder Flo, wer ist schneller?) :

[gewonnen, Staabi]

gruß Koko*derjetztwiederinsbahnhöfchengeht*


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2004)

Ich seh keinen Nippel ...


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Februar 2004)

... war die gute alte zeit doch schön 

 tom rogers ripping hot 

 ciao
 flo


----------



## Altitude (19. Februar 2004)

Gladys hatt sich bei einem Nürnberger Schöheitschirurgen liften lasse, der Typ muß kein Steuber-Fan sein, denn daß ist die frängische Interpretation von Laptop und Lederhose...

OK, über den Vorbau lässt sich noch streiten...aber der MOOTS ist schon bestellt....


----------



## Altitude (19. Februar 2004)

...kleine Schorsch aus Texas als Held in einem Shooter...

http://www.miniclip.com/bushshootout.htm


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2004)

Oldschool nackt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurkoe (19. Februar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Faaaaaaaaaaasteloooooooooooovend zesamme!!!!!!
> gruß Koko*derjetztwiederinsbahnhöfchengeht*



DRECK$ACK! 
   

Harald

derauchinbonnistaberarbeitenmussundjetztgerninderaltstadtwärundehernichtimbahnhöfschenaberwatsollet


----------



## Beelzebub (19. Februar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Gladys hatt sich bei einem Nürnberger Schöheitschirurgen liften lasse, der Typ muß kein Steuber-Fan sein, denn daß ist die frängische Interpretation von Laptop und Lederhose...
> 
> OK, über den Vorbau lässt sich noch streiten...aber der MOOTS ist schon bestellt....




Wohl das Modell "Tatjana Gsell"


----------



## phatlizard (19. Februar 2004)

©Rudy Nadler


----------



## gruenbaer (20. Februar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ...über den Vorbau lässt sich noch streiten...



ähm, über die gabel aber auch ...
(jedenfallsdereneinbauhöhe) ?

dirk


----------



## icke (20. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ©Rudy Nadler





Sieht ja schnieke aus, aber solche Jläser jibt et in Bärlin nich.


----------



## Altitude (20. Februar 2004)

icke schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht ja schnieke aus, aber solche Jläser jibt et in Bärlin nich.


Warts ab....


----------



## cibi (20. Februar 2004)

gruenbaer schrieb:
			
		

> ähm, über die gabel aber auch ...
> (jedenfallsdereneinbauhöhe) ?
> 
> dirk



In unserer Gewichtsklasse fahren wir doch eh mindestens 25% Sag,
da paßtder Winkel wieder.  
LP's sind übrigens heile angekommen.

8:52,Kaffee oder Kölsch ?

Grüße Kurt


----------



## cibi (20. Februar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Gladys hatt sich bei einem Nürnberger Schöheitschirurgen liften lasse, der Typ muß kein Steuber-Fan sein, denn daß ist die frängische Interpretation von Laptop und Lederhose...
> 
> OK, über den Vorbau lässt sich noch streiten...aber der MOOTS ist schon bestellt....



Alex,mach da mehr Speichen rein,da liegt kein Segen drauf


----------



## Altitude (20. Februar 2004)

cibinium schrieb:
			
		

> Alex,mach da mehr Speichen rein,da liegt kein Segen drauf



Nee, nee, der LR-Satz ist jetzt schon seit über 2 Jahren im regelmäßigen Einsatz...bis jetzt hab ich nur eine gerisseneSpeiche Vorne und eine neue Felge Hinten (war ein Sturz)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (20. Februar 2004)

cibinium schrieb:
			
		

> LP's sind übrigens heile angekommen.



 ...


----------



## icke (20. Februar 2004)

cibinium schrieb:
			
		

> I´ve got a girl named Ramalamramalamadingdong...




Trifft sich ein Typ aus dem Ruhrgebiet mit nem Kölschen Jong

sagt der aus dem Ruhrgebiet: wir im Ruhrgebiet sind so schlau, als wir die
Schalke-Arena gebaut haben, haben ein ein Kabel gefunden und untersuchen lassen,
das war 2000 Jahre alt, weißt Du was das bedeutet ?
der Kölner:  nee
der aus dem Pott: das bedeutet, dass wir im Ruhrgebiet schon vor 2000 Jahren
Telefon hatten.

sagt der Kölner: Wenn wir in Kölle buddeln finden wir täglich 2000 Jahre alt
Mauern aus der Römerzeit, ein Kabel haben wir noch nie gefunden, weißt du was
das bedeutet?
der aus dem Pott: nein
sagt der Kölsche: das bedeutet, dass wir in Kölle schon vor 2000 Jahren Handys
hatten

Tusch und 3 mal Kölle Alaaf


----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2004)

icke schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht ja schnieke aus, aber solche Jläser jibt et in Bärlin nich.



Wenn wir Berlin wieder verlassen haben ist eh nix mehr so wie es früher mal war ...


----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2004)

Damit wäre auch endlich dieses Geheimniss gelüftet:

Die Beine






gehören dieser Lady 






Christina Begy - Independent Fabrication Team (noch?)


----------



## phatlizard (20. Februar 2004)

Phil?


----------



## phattyred (20. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Phil?



...dem kann man in *dieser* hinsicht ja alles zutrauen 

und der herr CK ergeht sich in 5-zeichen-minimal-postings

erschüttert, matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (20. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Phil?


leider nein. hinge hier schon, nur sind solche teile sehr teuer in der fertigung. 




			
				phattyred schrieb:
			
		

> ...dem kann man in *dieser* hinsicht ja alles zutrauen


danke für die blumen! 
du weißt ja: ganz oder gar nicht!


ibisdalovalova,
phil


----------



## andy1 (20. Februar 2004)

hab Futter für den Fertichmacher:

Ein buntiges Asia-Shimano DX-Bike und mein Lieger den ich mal selbst zusammengebraten habe (ein echter Hingucker )


----------



## BobRock (20. Februar 2004)

heutiges highlight

da sag cih nur 50Cent

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=102756


----------



## singlestoph (21. Februar 2004)

Aha!  :d


----------



## andy1 (21. Februar 2004)

käuflich zu erwerbender Singlespeeder:


----------



## andy1 (21. Februar 2004)

neue alte Konstruktion:


----------



## andy1 (21. Februar 2004)

XTR-Schaltwerk:
"Das absolut seltene RD-M910(!!!)mit der Blattfeder!!!"

tztz

und XTR-Gruppe !?!?!? Hmm, sind wohl Reste die nicht mehr so dolle sind !

gefunden hier (wo auch sonst):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9197&item=3662125285


----------



## Cycleshark (21. Februar 2004)

moin koko....hier die wahrheit...

leserbrief ausm mba februar 2004

" I live in Washington State, very close to the rain forest. I was out biking with my wife. We were about 30miles inside the forest and we're eating some nutrition bars, the kiwi/strawberry kind. As I was eating another bar, we both looked up and could not believe our eyes. There stood a small bigfoot right next to our bikes. As ironic as it may sound we're both on Yeti mountain bikes. Hers was a Yeti AS-X and mine a Yeti Kokopelli. And, guess which one that dang bigfoot took? That's right, the big foot stole my wife's bike! We have been hunting for that bigfoot ever since. I am guessing it was a teen-male, beause it was not very big, not very hairy and that dude could really freeride!

Name witheld
Seattle, Washington"

...und die moral von der geschicht....sogar bigfoot hat style!   

onkle pete


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Februar 2004)

Jaja, die Waldmenschen sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren.

Das Schlimme ist jedoch, dass der Kollege wahrscheinlich auf diesem Geschwür unterwegs war:







Das hätte ich auch stehen lassen.

SO muß das aussehen


----------



## phatlizard (21. Februar 2004)

Moment jetzt mal FASCHINGS Samstag Morgen und Koko tippt schon!

phaty
as hairy as a Yeti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (21. Februar 2004)

gute Verkleidung für einen Telefonklassiker:


----------



## andy1 (21. Februar 2004)

offenherzige Frauen (war aber lange vor Altweiber):


----------



## phatlizard (21. Februar 2004)

An alle Nackisch-Bilder-Gucker ...

Im neuen US Playboy ist ein Bild oder sogar ein Bericht (ich hab keine Ahnung) über einen SPOT Singlespeeder drin! Hat den jemand?


----------



## THO (21. Februar 2004)

Ist das der inker von der wm?


----------



## odelay (21. Februar 2004)

der hat einfach zu viele Fixed-Rennen gewonnen, jedesmal gabs was auf die Haut

aber so richtig böse ist er wohl doch nicht:
Vorderradbremse dran, nee Du
und dann noch das Mineralwasserleibchen: ein klares Statement gegen die unselige Verbindug unseres schönen Sportes mit dem Biere; wahrscheinlich voll Straight Edge der Typ


----------



## petergaper (21. Februar 2004)

hier mal meine cc bzw. old scool bude orginal booxer aus dem jahr 2001 nach cristus   
bender grüst   
(die  von meinem kumpel hat ne 02 shiver!!!!!!!! absolute selten heit)


----------



## Das Waldi (21. Februar 2004)

petergaper schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal meine cc bzw. old scool bude orginal booxer aus dem jahr 2001 nach cristus
> bender grüst
> (die  von meinem kumpel hat ne 02 shiver!!!!!!!! absolute selten heit)



Schöne Schaukeln habt ihr da, aber wo sind die passenden Affen?


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Februar 2004)

...        

fassungslosobdieseraltenschule
flo


----------



## cibi (21. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh keinen Nippel ...



Geht mir genauso,ich mein Anfang der Neunziger gab es irgendwie
mehr davon zu sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (21. Februar 2004)

Seltsam. Hatte das überhaupt ne Chance zu funktioniereN?






Das würde ich mir echt mal gerne in echt ansehen.....


----------



## petergaper (21. Februar 2004)

hier:    





[/QUOTE]


und hier:





[/QUOTE]


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Februar 2004)

.........puh! ein haufen Seiten...lange gelesen...aber kommt Ihr nicht etwas vom Thema ab?   

So, nun will ich es wissen! MEIN BIKE! Was sagt Ihr dazu, ok, bis auf den Rahmen hab ich in den letzten 5 Jahren schon mindestens einmal das komplette Programm verschlissen!   


Kommentare???


----------



## cibi (21. Februar 2004)

Bei mir baumeln da ja im Herbst nur ein paar Beutel Steinpilze am Lenker,aber 
so ein Porträt von Phaty mit Hut und Browning samt Wildsau über'm Germans
wäre doch ein feines Titelfoto für die nächste Outcast.


----------



## andy1 (21. Februar 2004)

ich krieg die blöden Daumennägel nicht zu Gesicht ! Shit hier !


----------



## Das Waldi (21. Februar 2004)

cibinium schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir baumeln da ja im Herbst nur ein paar Beutel Steinpilze am Lenker,aber
> so ein Porträt von Phaty mit Hut und Browning samt Wildsau über'm Germans
> wäre doch ein feines Titelfoto für die nächste Outcast.



Buhuuuu die doofe Wildsau hat den phaty totgemacht     und das Bike hat sie ihm auch geklaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (21. Februar 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsam. Hatte das überhaupt ne Chance zu funktioniereN?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn der Preis im Rahmen bleibt, kannst Du es bei mir ansehen ;-)
Dann kann ich gleich den nächsten Rahmen aus meiner Sammlung versteigern, um das Muddy zu zahlen...


----------



## roesli (21. Februar 2004)

....es war auch schon mal hier, aber die Seitenaufnahme ist's wieder mal wert.

1993
Schweizer Wertarbeit
14cm Federweg hinten
9.5cm Federweg vorne
Steuerkopfwinkelveränderung
Downhill is retro
Vielen Dank für's zuschauen


----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2004)

cibinium schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir baumeln da ja im Herbst nur ein paar Beutel Steinpilze am Lenker,aber
> so ein Porträt von Phaty mit Hut und Browning samt Wildsau über'm Germans
> wäre doch ein feines Titelfoto für die nächste Outcast.



Tut  mir leid, aber ich erlege nur Flugwild!

Ho-Rüd-Ho

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Februar 2004)

... wald bei lothar 

 nach langer langer zeit bin ich endlich mal wieder zu etwas gekommen was man so landläufig als radfahren bezeichnet. knapp 2 stunden mit dem ssp, geil war's    richtig radfahren wieder, nicht nach 10 km leichter belastung die ersten schwächeanfälle oder bandscheiben probleme. 450 hm auf ca 35km wahnsinn, soviel hab ich mit dem ssp in den letzten 3 jahren noch nie geschafft.

  der brave hat sich meiner besseren verfassung angepasst (darmstadtversion), der highriser vorne hat sich erledigt, die 180er kurbeln sind endlich dran und die übersetzung(en) sind normale 36/17 bzw 32/17 (twospeed handgeschaltet  )








  gutgelauntzufriedenundfroh
  flo


----------



## Greasy Pete (22. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> "Anger is an energy!"
> Johnny Rotten



Über seiner Haustür stand auf einem grossen Schild: "To be paranoid doesn´t mean, they won´t get you in the end!"

Gruß Peter
...der mal in seiner Jugend Sid V. als Vorbild hatte (Frag mal meine Eltern..  ).


----------



## whoa (22. Februar 2004)

flo du verbrecher  du hast es wirklich getan 
wenn du diese abartigen kurbeln nicht schleunigst mit dem grünen punkt entsorgst sehe ich mich gezwungen amnesty international, greenpeace und die uno einzuschalten.. bevor der tapfere renner keinen ausweg mehr sieht und absichtlich an den kettenstreben, sowie am sitz- und unterrohr durchrostet, um sich von dieser grauenhaften hämorrhoide zu befreien


gegenbikequälerei
whoa

p.s. die flaschenhalter sind ja auch unter aller sau!


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Februar 2004)

... wieder  'nen toten link spazieren führen aber hier einen auf amnesty machen 

 das ist immerhin 'ne sy(pfuideibel)s forged kurbel, sie war billich und ist vor scham schwarz geworden und 180mm lang ...



			
				whoa schrieb:
			
		

> flo du verbrecher  du hast es wirklich getan
> wenn du diese abartigen kurbeln nicht schleunigst mit dem grünen punkt entsorgst sehe ich mich gezwungen amnesty international, greenpeace und die uno einzuschalten.. bevor der tapfere renner keinen ausweg mehr sieht und absichtlich an den kettenstreben, sowie am sitz- und unterrohr durchrostet, um sich von dieser grauenhaften hämorrhoide zu befreien
> 
> 
> ...


 ... und die flaschen halter sin orschinal! specialized von '90, der orangefarbige ist ein präsent meines bruders, to match the colors of bravery

 förster
 flo


----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2004)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Peter
> ...der mal in seiner Jugend Sid V. als Vorbild hatte (Frag mal meine Eltern..  ).



Das blitzt heute ab und zu noch durch bei Dir.


----------



## whoa (22. Februar 2004)

Fußball kann so schön sein 

Dortmund - Köln 1:0 
Hertha - Frankfurt 1:2 
K'lautern - Stuttgart 1:0 

Aue - Aachen 0:1 
Karlsruhe - Ahlen 1:0 
Duisburg - Trier 2:0 
Gr. Fürth - Union Berlin 2:2 


@ Koko
Freu Dich auf nächste Saison!


----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> K'lautern - Stuttgart 1:0



Oh fu©k off ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (22. Februar 2004)

Bloody hell ...

ein Video vom 24 Stunden Rennen in Arizona "Old Pueblo" das unser Freund Rudy mit einem Fixed-Gear Singlespeeder als Dritter beendet hat!
Sehr geil gemacht - der Hauptakteur des Videos ist ein KLEIN Bike (daher Klassisches Video!) ... und überhaupt ... stellt Euch mal die Strecke bei Nacht vor!!!

24 hours of Old Pueblo Singlespeed Style 

Läuft über DSL im Stream. 25 MB gross

Viel Spass


----------



## andy1 (23. Februar 2004)




----------



## manic (23. Februar 2004)

jetzt noch nen Bullhorn-Lenker drauf und dann Rennradler jagen gehen. 

Und ne Starrgabel mit SCheibenbremsen. 

Sowas wollte ich mir auch shcon lange mal basteln.- Streetfighter sozusagen.


----------



## olli (23. Februar 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsam. Hatte das überhaupt ne Chance zu funktioniereN?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hurra! Es ist vollbracht. Besichtigungen in ca. 2 Wochen im Großraum München möglich .


----------



## Marcus (23. Februar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> Fußball kann so schön sein



Fuer diese Impertinenz bekommst 7 Tage IBC-Sperre. Arsch! 

Gruesse, Marcus

(ja ja, hab dich auch lieb ... )


----------



## manic (23. Februar 2004)

Na dann muss ich fast mal mal nach München kommen.  Also wenn Du den mal loswerden willst, dann denk an mich. Aber in der eltzten Zeit war es etwqas viel Material bei mir um das auch noch zu schießen. Aber so weiss ich ja wo er ist. 

P.S.: Aber ne Testfahrt will ich auch.


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> 24 hours of Old Pueblo Singlespeed Style



GEIL! Danke

Beweist mal wieder, dass ich nicht mit versoffenem Kopp vorm Rechner sondern auf dem Rad sitzen sollte!

Gruß Koko


----------



## 855 (23. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Bloody hell ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingmoe (23. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> stellt Euch mal die Strecke bei Nacht vor!!!
> 
> 24 hours of Old Pueblo Singlespeed Style
> 
> ...



Nachts?! Der Teil, der ab ca. 4:00 Minuten im Vid auftaucht, ist dann ein echter Killer! Da wird sicher so mancher Stein mitgenommen...

Geiler Trail, davon träumt man hier nur (in HH und Norddt. Plattland).

Ach, wer kennt das Lied aus dem Video? Bush? Fand ich passend, würde ich gerne haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (23. Februar 2004)

http://www.mountainbikebill.com/MilesCrash.htm


----------



## yo gomez (23. Februar 2004)

Wenn mich meine Augen nicht ganz täuschen benutzt der doch im Video nen  Freilauf, oder???
Also Singlespeed ja, aber fixed nich wirklich...


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2004)

yo gomez schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mich meine Augen nicht ganz täuschen benutzt der doch im Video nen  Freilauf, oder???
> Also Singlespeed ja, aber fixed nich wirklich...



Tja das könnte daran liegen, dass Rudy auch nicht in dem Video vorkommt was ich ja auch nicht behauptet hab ...

Rudy sieht so aus:


----------



## azraelcars (23. Februar 2004)




----------



## 855 (23. Februar 2004)

aber spürst du schon die hände an deiner kehle? au backe, das gibt ärger  
855


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> und da habe ich mir diesen schimmernden lack geholt,original alfa romeo,der je nach sonneneinstrahlung die farbe wechselt,und KLEINen fake gemacht



Ist so bisschen wie wenn man sich ein Paar Socken in die Unterhose steckt, damit der Schwanz grösser aussieht ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## azraelcars (23. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ist so bisschen wie wenn man sich ein Paar Socken in die Unterhose steckt, damit der Schwanz grösser aussieht ... !



der sockentrick ist mir jetzt neu,aber bitte,das wird schon seine community haben,schätze ich mal.
wieso werden manche andere fakes hochgelobt?
da das ein singlespeed wird,bin ich keinen classic-codex unterworfen,ich mache einfach aus dem billigen rahmen das,wonach mir ist.eigentlich war ein simpsons-design in rosarot von homers cadillac geplant.vielleicht wird es noch.
und,ich baue mir keinen klein,weil ich mit keinen leisten kann.
so long


----------



## Frey (23. Februar 2004)

Ach du heilige Schei§e..... ich glaube das mit dem einen paar Socken ist da noch ganz schön untertrieben...


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> wieso werden manche andere fakes hochgelobt?



Ich glaub da verstehst Du was falsch - das einzige "Fake" das hier hochgelobt wird ist das Kokopelli von Koko und das ist *ist* ein echtes YETI hat nur einen billigen Hinterbau! 
Sonst ist hier alles echt!
Da wir aber ja sowieso fast alle KLEINs total Schei$$e finden macht es ja nix!

phaty 

P.S.: Darf ich den   Smilie weglassen?


----------



## azraelcars (23. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub da verstehst Du was falsch - das einzige "Fake" das hier hochgelobt wird ist das Kokopelli von Koko und das ist *ist* ein echtes YETI hat nur einen billigen Hinterbau!
> Sonst ist hier alles echt!
> Da wir aber ja sowieso fast alle KLEINs total Schei$$e finden macht es ja nix!
> 
> ...



du darfst den smiley ruhig weglassen,wenn dir danach ist.
das mit dem kokopelli wusste ich wirklich nicht,ich dachte das der ganze rahmen nicht original ist.wurde der hinterbau dann neu angeschweisst,oder wie?


----------



## phattyred (23. Februar 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> du darfst den smiley ruhig weglassen,wenn dir danach ist.
> das mit dem kokopelli wusste ich wirklich nicht,ich dachte das der ganze rahmen nicht original ist.wurde der hinterbau dann neu angeschweisst,oder wie?



nee, der ganze kokopelli-rahmen ist so ne art "yeti light",
(wurden die nicht bei kinesis gebaut?)
aber von der firma yeti original so vertrieben!
und der gilt den anhängern der reinen lehre schon nicht mehr als richtiges yeti.
das ist natürlich quatsch: als yeti von agoura hills bei LA nach durango, co.
umgezogen ist, war *das* der anfang vom ende!

matthias


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Februar 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Mein Blutdruck!

Lies halt nach, sorry, aber irgendwann is auch mal gut. Verdammich.

Gruß Koko*not amused*


----------



## Altitude (23. Februar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Mein Blutdruck!
> 
> ...



Ruhig Brauner, ruhig, reg Dich nich auf...es muß auch arme unwissende Schattenexistenzen auf dieser Wlet geben..

Übrigends: Warum bischt Du eigentlich nicht auf Karneval??? Krank???


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Februar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhig Brauner, ruhig, reg Dich nich auf...es muß auch arme unwissende Schattenexistenzen auf dieser Wlet geben..
> 
> Übrigends: Warum bischt Du eigentlich nicht auf Karneval??? Krank???



wie wahr, wie wahr.

Zum Karneval: Wir werden alle nicht jünger Nee, im Ernst habe dieses Jahr wegen des Examens nur zwei Tage gefeiert...Rosenmontag ist ja eh nur für kleine Kinder und alte Möhne

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> wurde der hinterbau dann neu angeschweisst,oder wie?




yiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa .... !!


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Februar 2004)

Ja, erwischt.

Ich fand den bended-chainstay (http://dict.leo.org/) bei meinem A.R.C. potthäßlich, hab ihn abgesägt und einen anderen drangeschweist. Und wo ich grad schon mal dabei war, habe ich auch das 1 1/4" Steuerrohr durch ein 1 1/8" ersetzt und die Dartlackierung übersprüht.

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (23. Februar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, erwischt.
> 
> Ich fand den bended-chainstay (http://dict.leo.org/) bei meinem A.R.C. potthäßlich, hab ihn abgesägt und einen anderen drangeschweist. Und wo ich grad schon mal dabei war, habe ich auch das 1 1/4" Steuerrohr durch ein 1 1/8" ersetzt und die Dartlackierung übersprüht.
> 
> Gruß Koko



Du Bike-Rowdie ... !


----------



## azraelcars (24. Februar 2004)

vielen dank für die zahlreichen hilfreichen tipps.da weiss man ja gleich alles   
gut,ich habe da mit dem kokopelli ein eigentor geschossen,ich habe hier in tirol noch nie ein yeti live gesehen,was ich darüber weiss,ist aus diversen zeitungen.da wurde das nicht so dargestellt.ich war immer der ansicht,die yeti hardtails hat es immer nur mit dem gebogenen hinterbau gegeben.
die diversen bemerkungen von vorhin,von wegen arme,in schatten lebende existenzen,finde ich echt unnötig,ich gebe es ja zu,nicht alles zu wissen,da sind manche von euch 100000000 mal besser,ich nehme das mit den genauen studium der materie vielleicht nicht so ernst wie es geboten wäre.irgendwie gibt s immer was wichtigeres im leben.


----------



## whoa (24. Februar 2004)

HERTHA-FAN-SET
zum "Hammerpreis" von nur
8,95 

*1 Träneneimer* ( 10 l-Kunststoff in den Vereinsfarben )
*1 Heultuch* ( 150 cm x 150 cm )
*1 Fahne* ( Brenndauer ca. 45 min )
*1 Fan-Schal* zum Erhängen ( bis 150 kg )
*1 Straßenatlas* für die 2. Bundesliga

für die ersten 100 Bestellungen:

*1 Wanderkarte* "Die hundert schönsten Ascheplätze in der Regionalliga"

Bei Abnahme von mindestens 2 Sets zusätzlich:

*1 Rechenschieber Gratis* ( zum Gegentore-Mitzählen )



			
				rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Fuer diese Impertinenz bekommst 7 Tage IBC-Sperre. Arsch!
> 
> Gruesse, Marcus
> 
> (ja ja, hab dich auch lieb ... )


hab dich auch gern rik


----------



## Beelzebub (24. Februar 2004)

whoa

[B schrieb:
			
		

> 1 Wanderkarte[/B] "Die hundert schönsten Ascheplätze in der Regionalliga"



aus gut unterrichteten kreisen habe ich erfahren das whoa schon eine dieser wanderkarten sein eigen nennt.so wie Union immo in der tabelle steht kein wunder


----------



## Altitude (24. Februar 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> aus gut unterrichteten kreisen habe ich erfahren das whoa schon eine dieser wanderkarten sein eigen nennt.so wie Union immo in der tabelle steht kein wunder



Aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen, haben die Greuther nur auf Unentschieden gegen Union gespielt, weil se für den Rest der Saison nun keinen Soli mehr zahlen müssen...  

@whoa
Du kriegst In der Woche Post...


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2004)




----------



## gruenbaer (24. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.cyclecide.com/photos/2003_fort_collins/longest_chopper.jpg




eine sogenannte slingfork ???


----------



## Greasy Pete (24. Februar 2004)

Du weisst ja wer ausflippt, wenn ich Ihm dieses Foto zeige? Unglaublich !!!

Greasy




			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ..._hier stünde das foto dass ich nicht ein drittes mal posten will.._.


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2004)

Sagt mal braucht ihr wieder mal Nachhilfe in Net-iquette? 
Zitieren mit Foto in der Grösse - das geht ja mal garnicht!!!!

phaty

P.S.: genau Pete für Dich und "Den" hab ich das Bild ja auch gepostet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (24. Februar 2004)

sorry, 
so besser?


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2004)

gruenbaer schrieb:
			
		

> sorry,
> so besser?



 

Ich wollte mal sehen, ob ein Anschiss von mir noch Wirkung in diesem Irrenhaus hat!!!

Brav gemacht Männer ...

phaty


----------



## gruenbaer (24. Februar 2004)

... wo du recht hast hast du recht ...

dirk
*bestimmtlängstirre*


----------



## Greasy Pete (24. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: genau Pete für Dich und "Den" hab ich das Bild ja auch gepostet!



Genau "Der" ist leider kein Internetmensch. Ich muss "Ihn" immer in einer Zigarettenpause an meinen Rechner locken, ich sag dann einfach "Ich hab da wieder was von Phaty.." und "Er" weiss Bescheid  

Gruß Greasy


----------



## whoa (24. Februar 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> aus gut unterrichteten kreisen habe ich erfahren das whoa schon eine dieser wanderkarten sein eigen nennt.so wie Union immo in der tabelle steht kein wunder



hmm.. die fürther kriegen wir noch, dann darfste meine karte haben.. die ich übrigens noch aus den 90ern hab.. und überhaupt wenn's bei uns knapp werden sollte werden 5000 plus X am letzten spieltag ein bajuwarisches dörfchen einnehmen.. um dann dieser kleenen "wackeren" betriebssportgruppe mal einzuheizen. 

@ alti
wer 4 trainer in einer saison verschleißt kann ja auch keine kohle mehr haben.

@ alti & belze
wenn's zum final countdown in burghausen kommen sollte, lad ich euch gern ein mal richtige fussi-athmosphäre zu schnuppern 

@ phaty
du kommst schon wieder vom thema ab.. tz tz tz.. alte spamnutte 

naja werd mir jetzt mal bajuwarische pest gegen königliche cholera reinziehn 

spamwasistdas?
whoa


----------



## phatlizard (24. Februar 2004)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich hab da wieder was von Phaty.."



Ich bin eben doch ein Dealer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (24. Februar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> hmm.. die fürther kriegen wir noch, dann darfste meine karte haben.. die ich übrigens noch aus den 90ern hab.. und überhaupt wenn's bei uns knapp werden sollte werden 5000 plus X am letzten spieltag ein bajuwarisches dörfchen einnehmen.. um dann dieser kleenen "wackeren" betriebssportgruppe mal einzuheizen.



wo liegt fürth????? ich kenn nur den club  



			
				whoa schrieb:
			
		

> @ alti & belze
> wenn's zum final countdown in burghausen kommen sollte, lad ich euch gern ein mal richtige fussi-athmosphäre zu schnuppern
> 
> whoa



oooooh könnte sein das ich da auf aufstiegsfeier geh.dachte ja eigentlich das ich nächste saison mal mit koko zum fussball kann,aber die kölner steigen ja eh ab.wenn ihr drinne bleibt frag du ihn mal whoa


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Februar 2004)

... gleich pusteln ihr schwachmaaten  

falsches forum da gehts lang 


 ... und für die fraktion "ich kann länger höher weiter und habe den längsten"








 flo


----------



## whoa (24. Februar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> da gehts lang


iiiih Fussball!


schwachmat#1
whoa


----------



## phattyred (25. Februar 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> (...) vielen dank für die zahlreichen hilfreichen tipps.da weiss man ja gleich alles    (...)




hallo amir!
nich ärgern sondern souverän deinen mann stehn!
keiner hier meints bös, nicht mal ich...
austeilen und einstecken gehört hier im forum schon dazu,
keiner, nicht mal die, die am lautestesten schrein meinen's bös,
vielleicht ironisch, manchmal auch ein bisschen genervt,
aber unterm strich sind alle hier ganz grade typen(!)
leute die hart aber herzlich sind, und  manchmal auch ein bissken dick auftragen.
aber selbst der saarländische-mallorca-fraktion-altersking -vogel"phil"ister-skiläufer- tilover-blabla -usw. und so fort-"schnee"mann ist nie was anderes als einer von uns:
einer der die räder gut findet, die vor 8 jahren die "mehrheit" vergessen hat.
und sei dann einfach so zu uns, wie wir zu dir: hau halt drauf, es wird schon nicht den falschen treffen...
und wenn jemand and'rer meinung ist:
so much, the better!

gruss matthias, wie immer mehr oder minder offtopic!
das aber wenigstens konsequent, glaub ich?


...und ich hoffe, dass kam jetzt nicht falsch rüber!
aber ich mach da trotzdem keine smilies hin.


scheiss kommasetzung! ->


----------



## azraelcars (25. Februar 2004)

phattyred schrieb:
			
		

> hallo amir!
> nich ärgern sondern souverän deinen mann stehn!
> keiner hier meints bös, nicht mal ich...
> 
> ...


----------



## Northstar (25. Februar 2004)

Wie war das noch mit: Schlimmer geht es kaum noch ... !?
Das ist wirklich das Ende der Abendländischen Kultur. Und das ausgerechnet von Sacha White der sonst so stielsicher ist.


----------



## 855 (25. Februar 2004)

also, ich find`s ganz nett, trotz materialmix. ist doch ok, wenn mal `n bischen rumprobiert wird, ist ja nun keine kranke rahmenform oder so. und details und dekor sind ja aber mal oberporno, oder  
855, der täglich sein leben seiner alu-carbon-mix-judy anvertraut


----------



## phattyred (25. Februar 2004)

> NEWS
> SAD NEWS:
> 
> A tragic fire on Monday destroyed the personal library of President George W. Bush.
> ...


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2004)

Ach ja die Weltpresse hat wieder zugeschlagen ...

Der gemeine Hauptstadtbewohner (aka Eisenschwein) beachte das Bild am unteren Rand ... was die Sache noch geiler macht: ich glaub es wurde in Chicago aufgenommen!   

Jetzt weiss der Peppa auch wieder wie der German aussieht!


----------



## nimmersatt (25. Februar 2004)

aus dem Schnee!

ein nettes Fortbewegungsmittel, das ich auch gerne mal bewegen wollte

http://www.moots.com/news.php?News_ID=15

ansonsten Schnee gut, Beine leer, Halbzeit Urlaub   

und was ich zum Thema "berühmte Radstrecken im Winter" hab - das ist der Galibier, Lance oder Ulle hab ich nicht gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (25. Februar 2004)

sachmal Dicker, aus welcher Zeitschrift ist das?

Das Mädel würde ich glatt zur GBBC-Hofberichterstatterin küren

Gruß Koko


----------



## IPC -SIR- (26. Februar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> sachmal Dicker, aus welcher Zeitschrift ist das?



der Artikel ist aus dem Stadtmagazin MEIER (für Mannheim, Heidelberg und Umgebung)


----------



## Schrau-Bär (26. Februar 2004)

Dabei hab ich mich so auf's Radfahren im Spessart gefreut... 
Heute Nacht gab's gleich noch mal 10 cm obendrauf !


----------



## Steinhummer (26. Februar 2004)

Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht von meinem Aufklärungsritt in die Welt des einen Gangs. Bilder gibts leider keine, was niemand mehr bedauert als ich, hätte mir der Fotovorwand doch willkommene, nein: bitter nötige, Verschnaufpausen gewährt.

*Robben mit Rob oder: Wie ich die tiefste Gangart lernte* 

Der fünften Jahreszeit abhold, hatten wir am Abend der Weiberfastnacht den Wagen mit Kind, Kram und feinen Fahrrädern gefüllt, und nach nur fünf Stunden erhob sich Berlin aus der dunklen Ebene vor uns, vier narrenfreie Großstadt-Tage verheißend. So weit, so gut.
Sonntagabend waren wir zu einem informellen Treffen mit Rob und rikman verabredet zwecks gepflegten Zäpfelns. Wir taten dies in einem von rikman auserwählten Etablissement im Ostteil der Stadt, das neben netter Atmosphäre und Soli-Rückerstattungen in Form kostenlosen Flammkuchens auch das unerlässliche Rothaus bereithielt.
Dessen Wirkung schreibe ich den Moment akuten Leichtsinns zu, in dem ich mich dazu hinreißen ließ, Robs Einladung anzunehmen, ihn auf seiner morgigen Ausfahrt zu begleiten. Nicht nur das. Ich hab mich gefreut! Eigentlich hab ich drum gebettelt.
Das Ausmaß dieses Fehlers bemerkte ich am folgenden Vormittag. Mit leichter Verspätung waren wir am Prenzlauer Berg gestartet und durch Marzahn in eine mir unbekannte Richtung gefahren. Irgendwann hörte die Platte beidseits der sechsspurigen Magistrale auf, diese verjüngte sich zur Landstraße, später Allee, und geschätzte 35 km später hielten wir am Ortsrand von Straußberg und luden die Räder aus.

Ab jetzt geht alles im Zeitraffer. Rob setzt sich auf dieses schamlos leichte Trek, wir überqueren die Landstraße, und er stürzt sich in einen Singletrail, der eine wellige Achterbahn am Seeufer ist. Er fließt über den Trail wie Sauce Bearnaise. Kleine Wolken märkischen Sandes stieben von seinem eher weich aufgepumpten Hinterreifen hoch, dem ich unter Sauerstoffschuld folge. Wie im Videospiel surfen wir über Kuppen und durch Anlieger und Senken, in denen Seewasser schwappt, winkeln um krüppelige Eichen. Robs Trittfrequenz ist flüssig, nicht hektisch, und das ganze Rad scheint extra auf diesen Weg zugeschnitten. Da klappert und rasselt nichts, keine Kette schlägt, das Ganze wirkt beinahe schwerelos. Auch ich habe meine Schalthebel seit Minuten nicht angefasst und beginne zu denken, dass ich auch so ein Rad hätte, wohnte ich hier, denn hier, das war auf der Hinfahrt offensichtlich, ists ja flach...
Wir verlassen See und Trail über einen ansteigenden Forstweg. Es lebe die Schaltung, von der ich jetzt vehement Gebrauch mache, was ja auch haptisch ein Genuss ist. Mittlerweile köchle ich im eigenen Saft und würde diese Steigung jetzt gemütlich hochzockeln, um wieder aufzutanken für die Abfahrt, die da kommt. Aber das geht nicht, denn der Singlespeeder erlaubt nur ein gewisses Tempofenster, also heißt's kurbeln.
Während ich dem Myocardinfarkt nah bin, plaudert Rob und preist den Komfort seiner starren Pace-Gabel. Das Ding scheint Wunder zu vollbringen, denn der Untergrund ist die Pest. Heftig verzögernde Sandpassagen (Ich hasse Sand!) wechseln sich mit weitläufigen Gebieten ab, in denen offenbar Myriaden von Wildschweinen jedes Sandkorn auf links gezogen haben. Die dünne Bewuchsschicht des Waldbodens liegt zu harten Klumpen gerollt herum, und das ewige Gestucker zehrt trotz fluffiger Federgabel an meinen Nerven. Rob scheint einfach drüberzugleiten, und ich komme zu dem Schluss, dass Eleganz und Kondition offenbar eng verwandt sind.
Mittlerweile erinnert die Tour eher an eine Durchschlageübung quer durchs Schwarzkittel-Revier, oft vorbei an kleinen Seen. Wenige Male kreuzen wir Straßen, um direkt wieder im Gebüsch zu verschwinden. Die Topografie wird hügeliger, analog dazu wechselt mein Betriebszustand zwischen überhitzt und unterkühlt (bei um die Null Grad Außentemperatur). Mein Führer segelt die Anstiege hoch wie von magischer Kraft beflügelt, und mir fällt wieder ein, dass er am Vorabend von Singlespeed-Alpenüberquerungen erzählt hat; die Erinnerung wurde wohl versehentlich vom Tannenzäpfle in den mentalen Mülleimer verschoben.
Dann bleibt der Wald zurück, die Landschaft öffnet sich, und wir holpern über rotes Kopfsteinpflaster durch winzige Weiler mit den Namen russischer Schachweltmeister: Ihlow, Glienow, Karpow, oder so ähnlich. Wir sind vielleicht 60 km außerhalb von Berlin, aber hier ist die Zeit in den 50ern verharrt. Niedrige Bauernhäuser scharen sich um winzige Bruchsteinkirchen und kleine Löschteiche, die Hauptstraße gepflastert, Nebenstraßen unbefestigt. Auf den Feldwegen steht uns der Wind ins Gesichter und belastet mein Sauerstoff-Dispo bis ans Limit. Es folgt eine längere Abfahrt, auf der ich Rob nichtmal mehr durch die Kraft der 24 Gänge halten kann, ein wirklich berückender Trail an einem Bach entlang, und dann rollen wir nach Buckow herein und entern die Frittenschmiede.

Die Trommel hinterm Tresen  Format Weather Girl - hatte in ihrem Leben noch kein Fahrrad bestiegen, und ich beneidete sie darum. Dafür überzeugte sie mit fundierten Kenntnissen in der Bereitung fritierter Kartoffelstäbchen. Aber weder die noch das Radler vermochte die verbrauchten Energien zurückzubringen. Vor mir stand meine Mütze auf dem Tisch, von kristallisierter Schweißlake zum Helm verfestigt. Muss I denn, muss I denn...? I muss!

Raus aus der Hütte, rauf aufs Rad und weiter. Rechts fliegt kurz darauf das Ferienhaus von B. Brecht und Kurt Weill vorbei, mit malerischen Blick auf den Buckower (?) See. Dann Suche nach dem Eingang zu einem Pfad, der sich hinterm Haus eines Holzrückers versteckt hat. Entsprechend siehts hier aus: tiefe Traktorspuren, Knüppelholz kreuz und quer und  Sand (Erwähnte ich, dass ich Sand hasse?). Den Rest der Tour verbringe ich im Delirium, aus dem ich nur einmal kurz erwache, um Rob zu verdeutlichen, dass mein Bedarf an bergradtouristischen Pisten weitgehend gedeckt ist. Von einem mit Dornbüschen zugewachsenen Weg (kein Platten, immerhin) wechseln wir aufs freie Feld (Wind!) und irgendwann wieder auf eine abschüssige Erdstraße, die zum freien Blasen wie gemacht wäre, hätten Autos und Lkw nicht ein langamplitudiges Wellenmuster hineingefräst. Sitzen ist nicht  super!
Dann  endlich  Asphalt! Nur noch 10 km bis zum Auto, ermuntert Rob, an dessen Hinterrad ich lutsche. Doch dann schaff ich es nochmal, mich zu ermannen und auch ein wenig Führungsarbeit zu leisten. Verblüffend, welch zügiges Tempo mit dem Singlespeeder bei moderater Trittfrequenz möglich ist auf diesem glatten Geläuf! Und dann das Auto - hurra, ich lebe noch!

Zurück in Berlin, reichten die Vitalkräfte gerade noch zur Nahrungsaufnahme bei meinem Neuköllner Türken-Imbiss, von da gings in tiefster Gangart mit Umweg über ein Bier gleich ins Bett Night on earth um halb elf!

Fazit: Bloody hell! Zwei Erkenntnisse: 1.: Ich hasse Sand! Und 2.: Gelobt sei die Schaltung! Ein Gang ist was für Fitfu**er, aber nicht für blutige Kitzler-Kitzler wie mich.

@Rob: Danke, geile Tour!  Im Sommer gern nochmal (Mutti, ich hab Angst!) 

Steinhummer (inzwischen rekonvalesziert)


----------



## Yota (26. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja die Weltpresse hat wieder zugeschlagen ...
> 
> Der gemeine Hauptstadtbewohner (aka Eisenschwein) beachte das Bild am unteren Rand ... was die Sache noch geiler macht: ich glaub es wurde in Chicago aufgenommen!
> 
> Jetzt weiss der Peppa auch wieder wie der German aussieht!



Das habe ich gestern auch entdeckt   Weltpresse ist gut...
@phatlizard: Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass Dein Rad immer noch beim German hängt?

Gruss Yota (Anonymer Mitleser)


----------



## manic (26. Februar 2004)

mal was zu m Thema Rothaus beitrage von heute Morgen. 

Sehr schöner Bericht übrigens und ich weiss shcon, was ich nie tun werde.


----------



## phatlizard (26. Februar 2004)

Yota schrieb:
			
		

> @phatlizard: Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass Dein Rad immer noch beim German hängt?



Wahre Kunst gehört eben ins Museum.


----------



## nicolai (26. Februar 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Bloody hell! Zwei Erkenntnisse: 1.: Ich hasse Sand! Und 2.: Gelobt sei die Schaltung! Ein Gang ist was für Fitfu**er, aber nicht für blutige Kitzler-Kitzler wie mich.



Sehr schöner Bericht, ich finde es auch immer wieder schön anzusehen wie elegant er mit seinem Rad über die Piste fegt. Ich hab auch mit Schaltung immer ziemliche Schwierigkeiten dranzubleiben.

Gruss, Nicolai *im Moment mal starr und ohne Schaltung *


----------



## phatlizard (26. Februar 2004)

Titan-Porno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2004)

http://www.desalvocycles.com

wobei mich ja ehr der Didancrosser reizen würde...


----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2004)

is auch so...

heut in nem halben Jahr ist die Sache schon gelaufen...und ich baumel an der nächsten Eiche, weil ich nicht mehr weiß was ich danach machen soll...


----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2004)

Hatten wir den schon???


----------



## Steinhummer (27. Februar 2004)

nicolai schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöner Bericht



Danke danke!



			
				nicolai schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich finde es auch immer wieder schön anzusehen wie elegant er mit seinem Rad über die Piste fegt. Ich hab auch mit Schaltung immer ziemliche Schwierigkeiten dranzubleiben.



Freut mich zu hören, dass ich nicht allein bin! Und dann hat mir Rob erzählt, dass sie denselben gern auch mal mit 28, 30 km/h langdonnern, wenn der Oberst den Takt vorgibt!  

Steinhummer (dennoch heimlich an nem SSp arbeitend, weil er gehört hat, dass das Kraft und Kondition bringen soll  )


----------



## phatlizard (27. Februar 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Steinhummer (dennoch heimlich an nem SSp arbeitend, weil er gehört hat, dass das Kraft und Kondition bringen soll  )



Alles Gerüchte!


----------



## Steinhummer (27. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Gerüchte!




 

St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greasy Pete (27. Februar 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht von meinem Aufklärungsritt in die Welt des einen Gangs.  (inzwischen rekonvalesziert)



Mensch,

warum schreibst Du so etwas nicht ins Singlespeed Forum? Hier wird Dein Bericht nach ein paar Postings kein Mensch mehr finden   Ausserdem wird im Singlespeed Forum eh zu wenig gepostet. Im Fertigmacher stehen tendenziell sehr viel singlespeedige Beiträge. Ich finde es etwas schade, denn für mich hat Singlespeeden nur bedingt etwas mit Classic zu tun....

Wenn alle SS-Beiträge aus dem Classic Forum gleich im richtigen Forum stehen würden, hätten wir da doppelt so viel Beiträge.

Nicht dass ich mit Staabi in einen "Postingwettstreit" treten will, den hätte ich ehh schon lange verloren  , ich finde nur: Wozu machen wir ein Forum, wenn wir es dann nicht benutzen?

Bitte persönlich nehmen, soll nur ein Anschiss sein     , und frei nach dem Motto: Wer sich getroffen fühlt, war auch gemeint !!

Danke und Gruß, ich liebe euch alle  

Greasy


----------



## phatlizard (27. Februar 2004)

Pete Du bist einfach zu lieb! Ich zeig Dir mal wie man das hier machen muss!

So Pitt jetzt machst Du sofort im SSp-Forum einen thread auf - sonst gibt es in Berlin keine Journalisten-Extras ... !

Und Du weisst, dass Du die willst!

phaty


----------



## helgeg (27. Februar 2004)

> @ Steinhummer:
> klasse Bericht und willkommen im Club, selbiges ist mir im letzten November mit El passiert, als uns Rob den Guido gemacht hat. Nach Deinem Bericht zu urteilen, sind wir das Ganze in entgegengesetzter Richtung gefahren. Die Gegend nennt sich Märkische Schweiz. Schade, das die "Dingensmühle" (Name leider entfallen) noch nicht wieder geöffnet hatte, die ist Kult und hat lecker Kuchen.



so, umgezogen !


----------



## Steinhummer (27. Februar 2004)

@Greasy Pete:
Kotau Kotau! Dass es hier steht, hat einen Grund. Ich hab ja in die SSp-Szene reingeschnuppert und wollte den Classicern davon berichten - eine Frage der Perspektive, quasi. Während es ja etwas ähhh seltsam ist, den SSplern zu erzählen, wie ihre Räder sind. Aber offenbar lag ich falsch und werde eine sofortige Korrektur dieses Fehlers einleiten!  

@phaty: Klar - immer her damit!  



			
				helgeg schrieb:
			
		

> @ Steinhummer:
> klasse Bericht und willkommen im Club, selbiges ist mir im letzten November mit El passiert, als uns Rob den Guido gemacht hat. Nach Deinem Bericht zu urteilen, sind wir das Ganze in entgegengesetzter Richtung gefahren. Die Gegend nennt sich Märkische Schweiz. Schade, das die "Dingensmühle" (Name leider entfallen) noch nicht wieder geöffnet hatte, die ist Kult und hat lecker Kuchen.




 Wie wärs mit nem Selbsthilfe-e.V. der Eisenschweinkader-Geschädigten. Sind Psychologen anwesend?

PS: Die Mühle war bei uns leider auch zu.

Steinhummer (kurzfristig ins SSP-Paralleluniversum verreist)


----------



## itz (27. Februar 2004)

GEFAAAHHHHRRRR  ....

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,288097,00.html

Oder wie die der Bei_Sauwetter_fahrer weiss : Brachwasser immer gleich aus dem Stahlrahmen kippen  

Chris


----------



## Eisenfahrer (27. Februar 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> GEFAAAHHHHRRRR  ....
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,288097,00.html
> 
> ...



Haben die dann gar keinen Anstand? Kein Molekularbiologe oder Mikrobendomtör hier, der die Viecher auf Bauxit-Extrakte umerziehen könnte?

entrüstet
reiner


----------



## phatlizard (27. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Damit wäre auch endlich dieses Geheimniss gelüftet:
> 
> Die Beine
> 
> ...



Geht nix über ein "Eigenzitat" ... !


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Februar 2004)

Hach, wat freu isch misch uff Bärlin

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Februar 2004)

Kennt ihr eigentlich schon die neueste Errungenschaft des itzelchens....und ich kann mir nicht helfen....aber dieser 'Bart'....irgenwo habe ich den schonmal gesehen

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Februar 2004)

Für Phil:






Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (27. Februar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Für Phil...



danke!   











gruß,
phil


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Februar 2004)

Na, aber immer wieder gerne

der alte Mann links im Bild kommt mir bekannt vor. Der Typ rechts ist ja 'Et Rumpelstilzje', den hab ich letzte Woche noch bei Kölle Alaaf auf RTL gesehen.

Gruß Koko


----------



## phatlizard (27. Februar 2004)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

>



Oh mann ist mir heute Morgen schon aufgefallen - da sieht Joe aus wie Nikki Lauda ...


----------



## phatlizard (27. Februar 2004)

Kein Wunder, dass die Bike-Industrie vor die Hunde geht - wenn man sich mal die Firmen-Repräsentanten ansieht ...

v.l.n.r.: Spot Brand, Kona, FSA ...


----------



## Beelzebub (28. Februar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr eigentlich schon die neueste Errungenschaft des itzelchens....und ich kann mir nicht helfen....aber dieser 'Bart'....irgenwo habe ich den schonmal gesehen
> 
> Gruß Koko



Hömma Du hast da eine seiner Muschis unterschlagen.der hat doch gleich 2 uffn schlag.


----------



## phatlizard (28. Februar 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> Hömma Du hast da eine seiner Muschis unterschlagen.der hat doch gleich 2 uffn schlag.



Es gibt eigentlich nix schlimmeres als erwachsene Männer, die sich über Pussies unterhalten ... !!!


----------



## rob (28. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt eigentlich nix schlimmeres als erwachsene MÃ¤nner, die sich Ã¼ber Pussies unterhalten ... !!!


die nÃ¤chsten drei seiten fertigmacher bin ich weg - katzenalarm...


apropos alarm:

friedlich als ob mir keine fliege was zu leide tun kÃ¶nnte wach ich heut morgen auf, freu mich Ã¼ber die ersten sonnenstrahlen und kuschel mich noch ein wenig in die bettdecke. dann wurde es mir doch etwas langweilig, aber weil ich noch nicht aufzustehen vermochte drehte ich mich um und griff zum 2004er bike-workshop den mir der steinhummer am letzten wochenende Ã¼berlieÃ und blÃ¤tterte etwas durch die prall gefÃ¼llten seiten (quantitÃ¤t=qualitÃ¤t?). nichts bÃ¶ses im sinn schlage ich seite 339 auf und - kotze auf mein frischbezogenes kopfkissen!! der udo ab 1â¬; manche leute sind aber auch billig zu haben. 
schÃ¶nen tag noch, meiner is im a*sch.


rb


----------



## phatlizard (28. Februar 2004)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> der udo ab 1; manche leute sind aber auch billig zu haben.



Rob, für Dich würd ich mindestens eine Mark 97 hinblättern ...!


----------



## rob (28. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Rob, für Dich würd ich mindestens eine Mark 97 hinblättern ...!


is jebongt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (28. Februar 2004)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> die nächsten drei seiten fertigmacher bin ich weg - katzenalarm...



Ich komm mit...

Steinhummer (mag Katzen - wenn sie frisch sind!)


----------



## cibi (28. Februar 2004)

Nachschub aus L'amerika


----------



## phatlizard (28. Februar 2004)

Extrem Off-Topic aber in jedem Fall Classic! Das Zitat des Tages immerhin vom Bayrischen Rundfunk!






"Nigel Kennedy nennt sich bescheiden einen Fiedler, aber das sollte man nicht so ernst  nehmen, schliesslich nennt er ja auch die Berliner Philharmoniker "Motherfu©king Monsterns" und zusammen schenken sie München einen wundervollen Vivaldi-Abend ...!"


----------



## ibislover (29. Februar 2004)

"Huffy Boy Meets The Waterfall"  by pete fagerlin.


gruß,
phil


----------



## phatlizard (29. Februar 2004)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> "Huffy Boy Meets The Waterfall"  by pete fagerlin.



Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass Pete zum dritten mal hintereinander zum grössten Ars©hloch auf mtbr.com gewählt wurde - ZU RECHT! - hab ich mal eine Frage (und ich will nicht zu bi-gott daherkommen, dafür hab ich hier schon selber zu viel Müll gepostet!) 

Was soll das???

Ich sehe einen mit wenig Fahrkünsten ausgestatteten jungen Menschen, der sich mal schön auf die Fresse packt und wir wissen alle wie weh das tut bei dem was da passiert ... !

Ach Gott ich glaub ich wollte nur mal wieder darauf hinweissen, was Pete für ein Saftarsch ist!   

phaty


----------



## ibislover (29. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Gott ich glaub ich wollte nur mal wieder darauf hinweissen, was Pete für ein Saftarsch ist!


erstens das und zweitens ist das hier der fertigmacher und da gehörte der link am ehesten hin. 

ob pete fagerlin nun ein ar..... loch ist oder nicht ist mir auch ziemlich schnuppe.
die meisten seiner videos sind sehr gut.


gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (29. Februar 2004)

...Fagerlin's Videos schlecht fände,aber da gibts ja auch noch andere.http://www.mountainbikebill.com/
Unter Links sind noch weitere american mountain bike video sites zu finden.
Unbebedingt auch Miles Todd's crash video ansehen,unglaublich das Miles
so einen 150 Meter tiefen Sturz überlebt und anschließend in Sidis den 70 Grad Hang wieder raufklettert,das sind echte Helden.


----------



## Kokopelli (29. Februar 2004)

Schneelage Rheinland:

- BONN: 0 cm
- SIEBENGEBIRGE:: na ja

Aber Spass hat's gemacht!

Gruß Koko


----------



## azraelcars (29. Februar 2004)

habe ich wieder ein paar sachen gelernt.

zb.das eine judy sl brücke einen stahlschaft hat  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3662671966&category=32507
was dieser da mit der beschreibung sagen will,ist etwas unklar  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3662720292&category=32508 
der kann die marke der gabel nicht abschreiben
triumpf 

ach,das reicht fürs erste.


----------



## ChBo (29. Februar 2004)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> "Huffy Boy Meets The Waterfall"  by pete fagerlin.




hi @all

Irgendwie finde ich, dass nur der größte Ar$chloch so ein Video drehen kann, wenn sich ein Bekannter schmeisst.  Das dann auch noch ins Web zu stellen find ich einfach   Furchtbar.  Fertigmachen sollte man nicht den Fahrer...... 

Genau das selbe habe ich bei dem Sturz vom Trail (siehe cibinium) gedacht. Die Jungs halten auch noch die Kamera drauf..... .... da kannste doch auch ohne Begleitung fahren.......  Oder was meint Ihr?!

SChöne Grüße, ChBo


----------



## flattermann (29. Februar 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> "Nigel Kennedy nennt sich bescheiden einen Fiedler, aber das sollte man nicht so ernst  nehmen, schliesslich nennt er ja auch die Berliner Philharmoniker "Motherfu©king Monsterns" und zusammen schenken sie München einen wundervollen Vivaldi-Abend ...!"



Herr phatlizard,

so langsam werden Sie mir unheimlich - Sie sehen tatsächlich *capriccio???*  

Gruß Ulrich


----------



## lebaron (1. März 2004)

...... der gehalt dieses beitrages ebenso dünne ist wie ... naja alles eben wollte ich nur mal kurz in frage stellen, ob wir denn echt nichts zu erzählen haben ... ich seh nur noch: *, [v] und [t]*....

naja vielleicht ändert das sich ja auch nochmal ....

warum ich all das schreibe - DARUM ... 

in diesem sinne gehaltvolle grüße 

basti


----------



## phatlizard (1. März 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> ...... der gehalt dieses beitrages ebenso dünne ist wie ... naja alles eben wollte ich nur mal kurz in frage stellen, ob wir denn echt nichts zu erzählen haben ... ich seh nur noch: *, [v] und [t]*....




Na dann hat offensichtlich ein Jeder was er will ... !

Im moment werden die gehaltvollsten Beiträge im Singlespeed-Forum gepostet!

phaty
GearsAreRepublican


----------



## azraelcars (1. März 2004)

aber wenn oft anfragen mit dem hinweis"das war schon mal,da gibt es nichts mehr zu sagen"abgetan werden,dann fragen die leute halt nicht mehr.es ist sicherlich gut,das sich viele mit der materie gut auskennen,sonst ginge vieles an wissen verloren,aber viele unter uns wissen nicht mehr,als damals in den gängigen zeitungen zu lesen war.ich bin so einer.
obwohl eine nette geschichte habe ich,1996,glaube ich,beim bike-festival am gardasee,entdeckte ich das ausgeleierteste mtb aller zeiten,ein in komischen,nicht serienmässigen farben gehaltenes gary fisher supercaliber,stahlrahmen(oder procaliber?)ca.20",derart runtergeritten,es war deswegen imposant,weil da zwar die damals brandneue xtr drauf war,aber die kurbeln und bremshebeln schon null farbe hatten.und hinter dem rad stand ein typ mit sehr neumodischen ziegenbart.ich habe gerade die verkäuferin am bontrager-stand um diese runden aufkleber angefragt,und bekam eine handvoll,da hörte ich den typen mit dem komischen bart sagen"that sucks"
als er meine volle hand sah.nach 5 sec.blöd dreinschauen habe ich begriffen,das es gary persönlich war.wir haben uns dann noch etwa eine minute über die durchaus komische stars und stripes lackierung meines giants unterhalten,dann zog er weiter.
so long
amir


----------



## Lhafty (2. März 2004)

@amir:

Schöne Geschichte mit Gary. Ansonsten: im Prinzip hast Du ja schon Recht, aber glaub mir, das ist vergebene Liebesmüh, weil ...

@lebaron:

... so langsam platzt mir auch mal der Kragen. In schöner Regelmäßigkeit jammerst Du über die ach so furchtbaren Zustände hier im Forum. Verzeiht mir die Platitüde, aber ich sehe da so langsam einen Kausalzusammenhang mit Deiner Herkunft. Carpe diem. Si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses. Oder frei übersetzt: Nicht jammern Junge, selber machen oder Maul halten! Es ist nunmal Winter im Moment und es gibt Leute die dieses Hobby saisonbedingt nur bei warmem Wetter betreiben und sich im Moment um andere Dinge kümmern. Könnte das der Grund sein, daß es momentan etwas ruhiger ist? 
marc *pissedüberdiejammerndejugend*


----------



## yo gomez (2. März 2004)

Stimmt genau!
Außerdem ist im Winter ja nunmal Hauptbastelzeit - daher sind halt viele Leute am Suchen und Aussortieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (2. März 2004)

Stand neulich bei der "Pink Triangle" vorm Neuschwanstein.


----------



## roesli (2. März 2004)

cibinium schrieb:
			
		

> Stand neulich bei der "Pink Triangle" vorm Neuschwanstein.



achja, die Lowbikes...


----------



## phatlizard (2. März 2004)

GBBC-Champion Sara Randle says: "Phuck off Chipps" ...

Gute Nacht Deutschland


----------



## Steinhummer (3. März 2004)

Erwähnte ich bereits, dass ich Ratbikes mag?

Steinhummer


----------



## manic (4. März 2004)

nach der ersten Ausfahrt - die mit dem Hobel richtig Spaß gemacht hat - mal auch zwei Bildchen hier vom Fuchs.  Immer her mit dem Mecker....


----------



## andy1 (4. März 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> nach der ersten Ausfahrt - die mit dem Hobel richtig Spaß gemacht hat - mal auch zwei Bildchen hier vom Fuchs.  Immer her mit dem Mecker....


bist du seit dem Kauf etwas gewachsen ?


----------



## olli (4. März 2004)

Prima - aber jetzt gib Deinem Kind sein Rad zurück, bevor es Tränen gibt!


----------



## manic (4. März 2004)

Na ja,.. eher geschrumpft.  aber da sgeht schon. Der kam einfach zu koein an. Der muss irgendwo auf dem Weg zwischen Verkäufer undmir geschrumpft sein. Konnte mich aber nicht aufraffen dasTeil wieder herzugeben. 

@olli: Falls dasmal was wird mit dem Kind, wird es das auch kriegen.  Wenn papi sich dann davon trennen kann. 

Hei, sowas nennt man heute bei rennrädern Kompakt-Geometrie. Das Teil hat das nur vorweggenommen.


----------



## nordstadt (4. März 2004)

@ manic

Geometrie des Vorderadbremszug   

Sonst schön glänzendes Bauxit!

Mfg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (4. März 2004)

Kenne mich ja mit den Bremsen nicht so aus, aber so sah es mir ganz richtig aus. Wie gehört die Geometrie denn anders?
Hatte ein wenig Probleme mit der ziemlich breiten Gabel und wollte halt die Chill Pill nicht zu tief setzen, damit da genug Platz für SCHlamm ist:  Der Querzug läuft durch die 2.1er Reifen schon relativ knapp an den Flanken des Reifen vorbei.


----------



## nordstadt (4. März 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Kenne mich ja mit den Bremsen nicht so aus, aber so sah es mir ganz richtig aus. Wie gehört die Geometrie denn anders?
> Hatte ein wenig Probleme mit der ziemlich breiten Gabel und wollte halt die Chill Pill nicht zu tief setzen, damit da genug Platz für SCHlamm ist:  Der Querzug läuft durch die 2.1er Reifen schon relativ knapp an den Flanken des Reifen vorbei.



Weiter runter mit dem Chill Pill dann wird der Winkel am Reifen auch flacher und die Bremse bissiger

Mfg Chris

EDIT: Kann es sein das du vorne hintere Bremsen montiert hast, also die mit dem kleinen Loch - da sind die Heblarme kürzer...


----------



## ChBo (4. März 2004)

@Manic: nettes Radl, aber ganz schön klein  

zu den Bremsen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=75875&highlight=cantilever

und da gab es auch irgendwo das schöne Bild mit dem kleinen Frosch.... wenn ich das nur finden würde..... (kann mir da einer aushelfen?) 

Aber du hattest ja an anderer Stelle eh schon geschrieben, dass du Probleme mit der "Einbaubreite" der Canti's hasst.... von daher weiss ich nicht, ob die "tieferlegen" Empfehlungen so toll sind.

Gruss & viel Fahrspass ChBo


----------



## nordstadt (4. März 2004)

Schau dir dass mal an:


Cantis und ihre Einstellung in der Theorie 

Chris


----------



## Jeroen (4. März 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3664689784&category=7297


----------



## peppaman (4. März 2004)

leecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (4. März 2004)

ja genau, 








das war ja viel zu klein





Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## J-CooP (5. März 2004)

So, ich habe mich entschlossen mein frisch umgebautes Fahrrad mal hier zuerst vorzustellen. Dann habe ich das schlimmste hinter mir.
Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit entschlossen den Telegabeln abzuschwören und mich auf die Suche nach etwas venünftigem begeben. Und ich habe etwas gefunden - die Parafork. Nicht ganz so dezent wie die guten alten Proflex-Girvin-Noleens, aber man gewöhnt sich an die "VordenBaumgefhrenOptik". 1880g bei 130mm Federweg und gleichzeitig 1cm flacher als die Manitou mit 120mm vorher.

Ich liste mal auch noch die anderen Teile auf, für den Fall, dass es euch interessiert:
Rahmen: Redbull Stiffee mit Löchern, die ich gebohrt habe um die Züge ins Unterrohr zu legen
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z
Vorbau: USE Atom (oben geschlossen)
Lenker: Answer Protaper Carbon
Griffe: Syntace
Bremsen: Shimano Deore 525 mit 200/160mm Custom-Scheiben von Brakepoint.at
Laufräder: Mavic F-219 mit DT-Onyx, DT Comp Speichen und DT-Alunippel, Michelin Hot S Reifen und Latexschläuche. Hinten identisch, Nabe Rohloff Speedhub
Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme: Salsa
Schaltung: Rohloff Speedhub
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine LP
Innenlager: Truvativ Gigapipe SL
Pedale: Shimano 959
Kettenspanner: DMR Elite Chainreaktor
Sattelstütze: LP Carbon
Sattel: Flite TT

Gesamtgewicht: 13 - 13,5kg

Und jetzt zerreißt euch die Mäuler.


----------



## eL (5. März 2004)

Tja J-coop da bleibt mir nur zu sagen... Willkommen im Club!!!

Sollte die Parafork nur annähernd so gut funktionieren wie meine Noleen,und davon gehe ich aus,dann wirst du ein völlig neues fahrgefühl erfahren.
Sollte ich jemals wieder zu geld kommen so bekommt dies sofort kamerad Gussic für die titanversion   denn ich hasse luftfederung   


bin mal gespannt wann der erste klassiker mit  :kotz: fertig ist


----------



## Kokopelli (5. März 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> bin mal gespannt wann der erste klassiker mit  :kotz: fertig ist



Dauert noch was.

Ausserdem wußte ich doch, dass es mit El nur einen einzigen kompetenten Gesprächspartner für J-Coop gibt.

Ich arme Seele verstehe schlichtweg den Sinn dieses Fahrrades(?) nicht.


Gruß Koko


----------



## Martin M (5. März 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich arme Seele verstehe schlichtweg den Sinn dieses Fahrrades(?) nicht.
> 
> 
> Gruß Koko


Klar, du hast ja nicht mal ein ordentliches Hinterrad


----------



## whoa (7. März 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich arme Seele verstehe schlichtweg den Sinn dieses Fahrrades(?) nicht.



ich versteh's auch nich.. wie kann ein ami sowas einem canadier antun?


nich traurig sein koko, nächste saison dürft ihr wieder mal ein spiel gewinnen.. spätestens wenn's gegen das geilste team der welt geht 


für das cdale hätt ich mich ja begeistern können.. aber naja man muss ja prioritäten setzen und momentan bin ich auch grad in der "kings auf vorrat sammeln" phase


----------



## phatlizard (8. März 2004)




----------



## Jeroen (8. März 2004)

For those of you who didn't know this article... 

http://www.63xc.com/scorcher/scorcher.htm


----------



## m(A)ui (8. März 2004)

nice:   

auch nich schlecht: 

mpag
m(A)ui

edit:
nochmal probieren:


----------



## madbull (9. März 2004)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei 130mm Federweg und gleichzeitig 1cm flacher als die Manitou mit 120mm vorher.


Willkommen im Club der 130mm-Fork-Bombproof-Freeride-Hardtails!  Wer braucht hinten schon Federung (außer vielleicht auf heftigsten Pro-Downhill-Pisten)?   

Ich finde das Teil geil, individueller geht es kaum, und wenn du jetzt noch annähernd so viel Spaß damit haben solltest wie ich mit meinem ähnlich konzipierten Neuaufbau, dann freu dich schon mal auf die folgenden Bike-Jahre mit dem Gefährt...

Nur eins würde MIR Schweißperlen auf die Stirn treiben: Die Carbon-Parts...    
Oder soll das Bike etwa gar nicht hart rangenommen werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (9. März 2004)

@maui

    

Starrer Antrieb?

Steinhummer


----------



## J-CooP (9. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen im Club der 130mm-Fork-Bombproof-Freeride-Hardtails!  Wer braucht hinten schon Federung (außer vielleicht auf heftigsten Pro-Downhill-Pisten)?
> 
> Ich finde das Teil geil, individueller geht es kaum, und wenn du jetzt noch annähernd so viel Spaß damit haben solltest wie ich mit meinem ähnlich konzipierten Neuaufbau, dann freu dich schon mal auf die folgenden Bike-Jahre mit dem Gefährt...
> 
> ...



Das macht einen Mordsspaß.
Und zumindest bei der Sattelstütze brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen die ist Bombproof! Beim Lenker muß ich mal abwarten. 160g bei einem 645mm Riser sind nicht gerade viel, aber ich habe alle Drehmomente beachtet und der Vorbau ist speziell für Carbonlenker. Da ist mir das egal, dass er angeblich in der Bike recht früh gebrochen ist


----------



## lebaron (9. März 2004)

....auch wenn es keine Sau interessieren wird, außer mir.


Gestern Nacht in San Francisco war es endlich soweit, es geschah worauf Millionen Fans seit 16 Jahren warteten.

Metallica spielten zum ersten Mal DYERS EVE, live und vor Publikum - YEEEEEEEHAAA.

          

Mehr dazu gibt es auf www.metallicafan.de .

Für die jenigen die es interessiert, oder nicht wissen um welchen song es sich handelt - klickt HIER .

Ich werde natürlich mal sehen ob ich denn irgendwo ein Bootleg her bekomme.

So, ich werd jetzt DYERS EVE zum tausendsten Mal durch meinen Kopf hämmern lassen und wünsche eine gute Nacht. 

basti
*hin und weg*


----------



## phattyred (12. März 2004)

...was ist los mit euch jungs?

alle singlemindedsinglespeeder geworden?
...oder weinerlicheweicheiwürstchen?

ehrlich entäuscht, matthes


----------



## nimmersatt (12. März 2004)

aber bald gibts das eine oder andere zum Fertigmachen...

mit Schnee könnt ich dienen - der hat mich im Urlaub fertig gemacht, Wetter sowieso


----------



## nimmersatt (12. März 2004)

fertig bin ich selber... die Bilder sind selten auf denen die kleine gelbe runde Scheibe zu sehen ist


----------



## azraelcars (13. März 2004)

durch einen zufälligen zufall   gelangte ich im besitz dieser 1992 klein attitude,komplett xtr,ohne einen kratzer,sehr gut erhalten.dafür musste zwar mein t zaskar gehen,aber ich finde,das hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## HenKa (13. März 2004)

Ok damit es nochmal was richtiges zum fertigmachen gibt, hier mein zusammengewürfelter Singlespeeder nach einem Einsatz bei oberbergischem Standardwetter.

Gruß Henning


----------



## phattyred (13. März 2004)

...ein superpornolackiertes kleinnondale,
und ne hübsche gabel mit alugeschwür dran,
ja das nötigt respekt ab  

obwohl der single speeder der muss ja wohl so...
kein äkspehrte auf diesem gebiet, matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (13. März 2004)

sach ma, azraelcars, sieht dat Klein nur so klein aus oder is das Klein so klein ???

Bateman


----------



## azraelcars (13. März 2004)

na ja,allzu groß ist das klein nicht.es hat 44 cm rh.zwar etwas zu klein,aber mit rausgezogener sattelstütze geht es gut zu fahren.ich konnte so etwas einfach nicht stehen lassen.hätte mir ewig in den arsch beissen können,wenn es jemand anders gekauft hätte


----------



## rasaldul (14. März 2004)

rote karte!


----------



## 855 (14. März 2004)

heilige schei$$e, man hat ja hier schon viel gesehen und ist einiges vom fertigmacher gewöhnt, aber das...
das tut RICHTIG weh, körperliche und seelische schmerzen...
würde mich spontan einer sammelklage anschliessen  
855


----------



## peppaman (14. März 2004)

tja der gute j.ö.r.g. wird ja auch nicht älter.

immer nur starre ritcheys fahren ist ja dann schon zermürbend...


----------



## ZeFlo (14. März 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> rote karte!


 ... den find ich nun echt hübsch und so manitou gemäss 

 von posern für poser 


 flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## azraelcars (14. März 2004)

das ist echt neu,bis jetzt baute jeder sein rad nach dem prinzip"was paßt zusammen",er machte halt den verkehrten weg und nahm sich das prinzip"welche teile passen garantiert nie und nimmer zusammen"  
aber,so etwas hat es wirklich nie gegeben,absolutes einzelstück,das kann man ihm schriftlich geben.


----------



## rasaldul (14. März 2004)

deswegen hab ich´s gepostet, der typ hat´s geschafft an einem rad ALLES zu verbauen was ich hasse (ausnahme: rf-kurbeln, xtr-sw) :kotz:


----------



## 855 (14. März 2004)

einen verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich noch: hörnchen an den dh-lenker, und bitte senkrecht nach oben.
aber ich glaube das kommt noch, die griffe sind ja schon ab...
855


----------



## azraelcars (14. März 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> einen verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich noch: hörnchen an den dh-lenker, und bitte senkrecht nach oben.
> aber ich glaube das kommt noch, die griffe sind ja schon ab...
> 855


weisswandreifen hat er auch noch nicht


----------



## ZeFlo (14. März 2004)

... part tooo 






an sich schöne teile aber an 'nem mb1 zum :kotz:

ciao
flo


----------



## andy1 (15. März 2004)

original französische Mavic 17"-Felgen fürs Rennrad !?


----------



## andy1 (15. März 2004)

original französische Mavic 17"-Felgen fürs Rennrad !?     

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3666825499&category=9198


----------



## nimmersatt (15. März 2004)

die während dem Arbeiten surfen oder während dem Surfen arbeiten   

heute ist ein schöner Tag, er hat früh angefangen und mit 11Uhr-Butterfirn seinen Höhepunkt erreicht - nach Völlerei und Mittagsschläfchen gehts entweder aufs Rad oder zum Schrauben am selbigen

euch mach ich fertig diese Woche...


----------



## manic (15. März 2004)

Und ich fand 27" schon ein abartiges Format für Rennradfelgen!


----------



## GTdanni (15. März 2004)

Ja und ich hab so ein Rad mit 27" Felgen (590) vielleicht meint der Typ bei Ebay sowas? Aber wär ja auch zu schön.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (15. März 2004)

wieder mal ein grund zu feiern für die anhänger der widerstands gegen das dunkle imperium:

*der power-mac ist 10 Jahre alt* 




> Von Apple selbst einmal mehr unbeachtet, feiert dieser Tage der Power Mac seinen zehnjährigen Geburtstag. Wie die Macworld UK erinnert, erblickte der erste Power Mac mit PowerPC-Prozessor am 14. März 1994 erstmals das Licht der Welt. Die Maschine markierte die Abkehr Apples von 68000er hin zur damals neuartigen RISC-Architektur. Der PowerPC selbst stammte von IBM, später wurde er auch von Motorola gebaut. Der erste Power Macintosh, das Model 6100, kam mit 60/66 MHz, 8 MB RAM (Maximalausbau: 72 MB) und 1 MB VRAM.


----------



## rasaldul (16. März 2004)

riesen-ding!


----------



## manic (16. März 2004)

Ich galub ich hab auch noch nen Laufradsatz in Carbon-Hochprofil und 27" zu Hause den ich nicht merh brauche. War das bem ersten mal ein Act die Schlauchreifen zu besorgen. Die Gesichter im ersten Radladen waren herrlich. 

Krasses ZEitfahhrrad.


----------



## Beelzebub (16. März 2004)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und ich hab so ein Rad mit 27" Felgen (590) vielleicht meint der Typ bei Ebay sowas? Aber wär ja auch zu schön.........



belehrmodusan/

nach der ETRTO norm sind 590 reifen eigentlich alte 26x13/8
26" tria ist 571 , 26"mtb ist 559 , 28" sind 622 , und 27" ist 630. die zahl bezeichnet den durchmesser in mm.


----------



## singlestoph (16. März 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> rote karte!



manithüü mit stein-shrek-gabel 

das ist ja wirklich Hammergeil


iiiik-stoph


----------



## GTdanni (16. März 2004)

Ja das mit den Zoll in mm bring ich nicht zusammen. Fakt ist ich hab nen Rahmen für 590er Felgen.
Also die Cantisockel passen nur für solche. (vorn Standart, hinten U-Brake)
Ich hab schon 26/28" Felgen probiert, passen wunderbar, nur bremsen geht dann nicht.
Nun könnte ja sein das der 27" LRS von den Bremsflanken her passt.
Aber warscheinlich denke ich schon wieder zu positiv.............


----------



## m(A)ui (16. März 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> belehrmodusan/
> 
> nach der ETRTO norm sind 590 reifen eigentlich alte 26x13/8
> 26" tria ist 571 , 26"mtb ist 559 , 28" sind 622 , und 27" ist 630. die zahl bezeichnet den durchmesser in mm.



schlauchreifen werden doch generell auch mit 27" bezeichnet, passen dann aber vom bremsmaß auch zu 28" drahtreifen, oder?
hoffe ich doch...

gruß
m(A)ui


----------



## manic (17. März 2004)

Bei mri hat damals ein normaler 28er SChlauchreifn einfach nicht auf die Felge gepasst und daher habe ich mich auf die Suche begeben. Bezeichnung des Reifens war 27x1 für die Größe und ich atte den Eindruck der Reifen sei eher größer, als bder normale 28er.

Aber hier eine Abhandlung über Reifen und Reifnegrößen, die vielleicht so manche Frage beantworten kann:

http://www.smolik-velotech.de/laufrad/07reifen.htm


----------



## armin-m (17. März 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> 28" sind 622 , und 27" ist 630. die zahl bezeichnet den durchmesser in mm.



Wie Beelze ja bereits richtig bemerkte sind 27" tatsächlich größer als 28"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (17. März 2004)

wer aufmerksam liest oist klar im Vorteil. *kopfaufdietischplattehämmer*


----------



## GTdanni (17. März 2004)

Also würden mir 27er Felgen garnichts bringen, gondel ich also weiter auf den Uralten schwalbe marathon rum.


----------



## nimmersatt (17. März 2004)

aus dem tägliche Alpenzustandsbericht etwas entschärft wird, gibts die Bilder zum tägliche Wetterwahnsinn jetzt erst   

ich will hier ja niemand von der Arbeit ablenken


----------



## nimmersatt (17. März 2004)

der nervende Bilderverursacher mal sichtbar wird - ein Selbstporträt
(unrasiert und unausgeschlafen - der Haken an der Sache ist das frühe Aufstehen)
und ein Versuch Butterfirn festzuhalten

Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## koenig_hirsch (18. März 2004)

@nimmersatt

schönes paar skier hast du da - sind mir in deinen vergangenen posts schon aufgefallen. hab selbst die powertrac in dem wunderbaren hawaii-retro-surf-design. da werden sogar die boarder neidisch   

spocht frei, k_h


----------



## ZeFlo (18. März 2004)

@ martin 
 mach nur so weiter    

 göttlich  

 @ konig_kalle_hirsch  

 was sind boarder  kann man die essen 

 ciao
 flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (18. März 2004)

was beim mtb der fully-fahrer, das der boarder bei den wintersportlern


----------



## nimmersatt (18. März 2004)

kann ich mir nicht leisten, meins ist der billigste aus der Serie - schliesslich ist das ein Verschleissteil wie ein Reifen am Bike

@Flo - also die Verwarnung akzeptiere ich!

 

und dann die Bilder vom Tage - ich will ich euch aber nicht mit irgendwelchen Zapfen langweilen, das Panorama war sehr ähnlich, da nur 2 Berge weiter östlich und die Sicht schon nicht mehr so klar wie gestern

daher konzentrier ich mich aufs wesentliche!
was verbirgt sich wohl in diesem Verhüterli?


----------



## armin-m (18. März 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm  laß mich raten:

Muttermilch? - Muskelöl?? - After Shave??? - Skiwachs????

Nein, jetzt weiß ichs  Rizinusöl!!!!

Soll ja schließlich ne rasante abfahrt werden...


----------



## nimmersatt (18. März 2004)

ja gut - die Frage war eher rhetorischer Art   

wie schmeckt eigentlich Rizinus-Öl? 
mir fehlt da der Vergleich, kann mir das einer mal beschreiben?
Hilft das gegen Durst?

die Auflösung ist klar - wer übrigens das Osterrace vom mancycle mitfährt, das Simmerberger Bier (die Brauerei ist da gleich ums Eck) ist wirklich empfehlenswert!


----------



## m(A)ui (18. März 2004)

so, vom gleichen besitzer/gleiche homepage wie das fixie eine seite vorher, noch ein surly crosscheck singlespeed crosser:
 





mpag
m(A)ui


----------



## koenig_hirsch (19. März 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich mir nicht leisten...



kann ich auch nicht! ich hatte einfach nur glück (auf eine etwas perverse art), dass seinerzeit der sportladen, der den ski herumstehen hatte, pleite gegangen ist und sie einen räumungsverkauf machen mussten. hab ihn zu etwa 40% des damaligen listenpreises bekommen - so war es erträglich (aber immernoch teuer)


----------



## joe yeti (20. März 2004)

kölle gegen VFB und der sieger steht schon fest!!!!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. März 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> und ein Versuch Butterfirn festzuhalten




Da sieht man ja nix! Anbei mein Versuch:


----------



## nimmersatt (20. März 2004)

He Tyrolens, ich muss dir doch nicht den Unterschied zwischen Firn und Pulver erklären?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. März 2004)

Hey, das war kein Pulver! Echt nicht. Eher schon Sulz, bzw. zusammengesackter Firn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (21. März 2004)

....Dinge gibt's: 

_Bericht der Pressestelle der Branddirektion München

Dienstag, 16. März 2004, 16.43 Uhr, München, Weinbauernstraße

Ein etwa 25-jähriger Mann wollte zum Frühlingsstart sein im Keller abgestelltes Mountainbike perfekt reinigen. Dazu stellte er seinen Drahtesel auf das Hinterrad und klemmte den Vorderbau im Lattenverschlag des äußerst beengten Kellerabteils fest. Jetzt war der Weg zu den entlegensten Winkeln des stark verschmutzten Fahrrades frei. Mit großer Zielstrebigkeit drang der Biker mit der linken Hand in den Spalt zwischen Reifen und Lenkkopf vor und zwängte den Mittelfinger in das Gabelschaftrohr. Der Finger verkantete und schwoll an. Damit gab es kein Zurück mehr. Alle Versuche das Körperglied mittels Öl und Fett aus dem Rohr zu ziehen waren vergebens. 



Die Lebensgefährtin verständigte die Feuerwehr. Unter der Anleitung der angerückten Einsatzkräfte zwängte sich der Radler mit seinem sperrigen Fingerschmuck aus dem dunklen Keller ins Freie. Dort demontierten die Feuerwehrmänner erst das Vorderrad und anschließend die Gabel aus dem Rahmen. Nun kam Spülmittel zur Herabsetzung der Reibung und ein Eispack gegen die Schwellung des Fingers zum Einsatz.



Als diese Maßnahmen nicht zum Erfolg führen wollten, kam als letztes Mittel nur noch der Einsatz eines Trennschleifers in Betracht. Vermutlich lies die Angst vor dem Schneidgerät den Finger jetzt etwas abschwellen, jedenfalls war der Mann das lästige Anhängsel plötzlich los. Die anschließende eingehende Begutachtung des Mittelfingers durch den Rettungsdienst ergab keinen Befund.  _


----------



## azraelcars (21. März 2004)

das muss ja so kommen,wenn er sich eine von diesen 1/8 zoll gabeln beim ebay kauft


----------



## cibi (24. März 2004)

70 Stunden ohne Post...


Keep on rockin' this thread, you bloody c.w.


----------



## Horst Link (24. März 2004)

Oooooh ist mir schlecht. Habe grade das hier gefunden. Anfürsich sind Land Sharks ja feine Teile. Aber Pfui....Naja jeder ist käuflich. Hier sieht man mal, wohin Customade führen kann. Viel Spaß!!

Ein echter Kotzbrocken


----------



## JohnnieWalker (24. März 2004)

und ich dachte es geht wieder aufwärts mitn Wetter


----------



## ibislover (25. März 2004)

...cooler mietzen.
nippel sind sogar auch dabei! 








gruß,
phil


----------



## andy1 (25. März 2004)

fett und dreckig


----------



## bsg (25. März 2004)

@andy1:  jetzt zeig doch mal das ganze trimble ...


----------



## CarstenB (25. März 2004)

bsg schrieb:
			
		

> @andy1:  jetzt zeig doch mal das ganze trimble ...



achtung ebay  

gruss, Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (25. März 2004)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> achtung ebay
> 
> gruss, Carsten


pssst...

da schaut doch jemand klammheimlich überall rein...


----------



## andy1 (25. März 2004)

also hier hab ich noch ein einigermassen brauchbares Bild.

Bei dem Rad muss ja doch noch eine schadhafte Stelle reparieert werden (denke mal mit Epoxy-Laminierharz und etwas Gewebe) , die Kette hat die Aussenschale an der rechten Kettenstrebe etwas durchgeschliffen - es wurde anscheinden um einen Kern herum laminiert - also nicht Vollmaterial - klar.

Ist nicht so gepflegt - wurde wohl immer mal dran herumgeschraubt - nicht immer mit optimalem Material - ist reichlich gemixt (z.b. Steuersatz XT und Stronglight).

XT und DX-Kurbelarm,  Aluschräubchen und dann die schrecklichen und schweren DH-Pedalen, verrostete 8-Kant-Schraube um die Magura an dem Cantisockel zu fixieren.
Klein-LVE aber ne schwere Irgendwas -Sattelstütze. - ne Art Resterad.
Weiss gar nicht warum man bei dem Rad unbedingt Aluschrauben verwendet- ist ja eh kein Leichtes Bike - eine ist naturlich schon vor Jahren abgebrochen und steckt im Rahmen.
- wiedermal eine Baustelle und nix fertiges -


----------



## Kokopelli (25. März 2004)

Und andy, wat haste dem Jung geboten?



gruß Koko


----------



## andy1 (25. März 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Und andy, wat haste dem Jung geboten?
> 
> 
> 
> gruß Koko


mein Vorteil war dass ich ihn kannte, wenn auch rel. flüchtig.
Bin mit ihm damals schon ne Runde gefahren und er hatte mir mal vor Jaaahren einen XT-Bremsgriff verkauft (wusste er nicht mehr).
Und ich war ja auch auf dem Rennen wo er war (hessische oder deutsche).
Naja, das hilft aber von einem gewissen Betrag war er nicht abzubringen. Glaubt mir - es war nicht wenig - und ich frage mich ob es das überhaupt wert ist.
Und er wollte gern dass es in der Nähe bleibt und unter DEM Wert (in seinem Kopf) hätte er es nicht hergegeben

Und dass ich ihn mal so gefragt habe war nur ein Versuch - eigentlich ohne Aussicht auf Erfolg in meinen Augen aber...
jetzt hab ich das Teil was ich damals immer so bewundert habe ;-)

Sorry, Koko, warst du interessiert ? Oder wegen der Art des Geschäfts ?
Ok, mag ich eigentlich auch nicht sooo...

Mal was anderes: Ist das denn nun was super besonderes ?
Oder einfach ein seltenes Bike ?

Optisch ist es sicher auffälliger als ein Merlin Ti aber sicher einiges schwerer.


----------



## andy1 (26. März 2004)

Ansichten


----------



## azraelcars (26. März 2004)

nun ja,komentar braucht so was wirklich nicht





und,koooommischer weise,das gleiche bike zwei mal,aber  
1790 euro 

1999 euro 

von der orthographie mal abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (26. März 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansichten


da schaut ja schon das holz unter´m lack durch. vorsicht, der borkenkäfer hat momentan hochkonjunktur


----------



## CarstenB (26. März 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> da schaut ja schon das holz unter´m lack durch. vorsicht, der borkenkäfer hat momentan hochkonjunktur



autsch, ich glaube, wenn ich das unbesehen ersteigert haette wuerde ich mich betrogen fuehlen. solche bilder haetten serioeserweise eigentlich in die auktion gehoert finde ich. wenn mans weiss und genau hinschaut erkennt man zwar was auf dem einen bild aber das wirkliche ausmass nicht. und die schaeden am tretlagergehaeuse wurden gleich ganz verschwiegen...

Carsten


----------



## rasaldul (26. März 2004)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> autsch, ich glaube, wenn ich das unbesehen ersteigert haette wuerde ich mich betrogen fuehlen. solche bilder haetten serioeserweise eigentlich in die auktion gehoert finde ich. wenn mans weiss und genau hinschaut erkennt man zwar was auf dem einen bild aber das wirkliche ausmass nicht. und die schaeden am tretlagergehaeuse wurden gleich ganz verschwiegen...
> 
> Carsten



da kann man nur hoffen dass es das geld wert war. immerhin hat es ja eigentlich eine restauration nötig. auch wenn ich null ahnung von carbon hab: schon alleine aufgrund des lackzustands hätte ich ein mulmiges gefühl was den materialzustand betrifft.


----------



## ZeFlo (26. März 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> ... auch wenn ich null ahnung von carbon hab: schon alleine aufgrund des lackzustands hätte ich ein mulmiges gefühl was den materialzustand betrifft.



... davon brauchst du in diesem fall auch gar keine ahnung haben, ist nämlich, zumindest an den gezeigten stellen, kein fizzelchen carbon verarbeitet.

da ist nur ordinäre glasfaser in unterschiedlichen stadien der verrottung zu sehen.

ciao
flo


----------



## andy1 (26. März 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... davon brauchst du in diesem fall auch gar keine ahnung haben, ist nämlich, zumindest an den gezeigten stellen, kein fizzelchen carbon verarbeitet.
> 
> da ist nur ordinäre glasfaser in unterschiedlichen stadien der verrottung zu sehen.
> 
> ...


Musst es ja nicht ganz so schwarz malen - das Teil ist ja noch zu retten.
Nur blöd dass ich das Loch erst später entdeckt habe. Der Verkäufer meinte - nicht schlimm, ist superstabil und hat wohl noch sowas wie Vollmaterial gemurmelt. 
Das ganze Ausmaß des nicht optimalen Zustandes des Rades ist mir erst später bewusst geworden.

*Aber es wird wieder:*
*- **evtl. wieder mit den Magura-Bremsen*
*- schwarzer 1" Chris King-Schraub-Steuersatz, *
*- wahrscheinlich XT-Daumenhebel, XT-Schaltwerk*
*- ein Umwerfer der besser dransschraubbar und einstellbar ist *
*- meine Cooks-Kurbeln die ich nun endlich adäquat nutzen kann*
*- die Laufräder bleiben: Mavic-217 und 36-Loch-Parallax-XT-N**aben *
*- Kassette 11-28(damit es nicht gleich schleift), 8fach.*
*- Könnte noch evtl. das Innenlager tauschen gegen ein schmaleres - also wer auf Tune mit Spannachse steht - vielelicht verkauf ich das leichte Teil. Wird sowieso nur haltbares montiert.*
*- und das beste: Der Zukauf (leider mit Zusatzkosten) vom selbigen Verkäufer: Eine original Trimble-LVE, auch aus Composit-Material (steht auf LVE wie auch auf dem Rahmen), nun 58cm breit, bleibt so und ohne Barends.**Komischerweise sieht die so aus wie meine Kuwahara-LVE die mich mal auf einem Flohmarkt 5 DM gekostet hat (Trimble-LVE 25 ).*
*Die Specializedgabel bleibt drin, ist ja auch aus USA - nur Shockboots werden nachgerüstet*
*- Flaschenhalter kommen keine mehr dran, sieht daran schei$$e aus*
*- Sattel bleibt, Stütze muss weichen gegen was kultiges (suche eine in 26,8)*

Hab mich schon mit "ordinärem" Laminierharz + Gewebe eingedeckt, ist ja nur eine kleine Stelle. Evtl. wird vorher ein wenig gespachtelt mit Glasfaserspachtel damit ich nicht ein "Loch" einlaminiere. Je nach Optik oder Originalitätswahn verspachtel ich dann das ganze mit Feinspachtel.
Eigentlich wollte ich nur die schadhaften Stellen neu einfärben aus Faulheit und ich mag auch nicht sowas neues, gelecktes was gleich nach Überlackierung aussieht.


Naja, nicht die professionellste Methode mit meinem Retsaurationsversuch aber der Rahmen ist wohl auch normal "kalt" laminiert worden und nicht gebacken. 
Anscheinend wurde um einen festen Schaumstoff herumlaminiert - keine blöde Idee für die Zeit.
Weiss jemand genaueres über die Fertigungsmethode ?


----------



## eggahard (26. März 2004)

... gibt es dagegen keine Gesetze ??? 














in tiefer Wehmut....


----------



## ZeFlo (27. März 2004)

...  der cinelli aufkleber ist falsch, richtig? 

ich weiss ich bin schlecht, habe keine ahnung und keine achtung vor ikonen und das dürfte ich auch nicht machen  aber lest selbst 

ciao
flo


----------



## eggahard (27. März 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ...  der cinelli aufkleber ist falsch, richtig?



...der hat mich auch erst irritiert  hier die Lösung...










			
				floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ...  und das dürfte ich auch nicht machen  aber lest selbst



... #25 kommt am besten. Aktion Campingbeutel  aber richtige Männer Narbe...



Gruß Tom


----------



## pianaura (28. März 2004)

Leider noch nicht ganz fertig - das könnt ihr jetzt machen  
Wer noch ein passendes Low-Budget Kettenblatt, oder noch besser, eine schwarze LX-Kurbel hat - bitte melden. Die Race Face ist nur Übergang weil zu "edel". Harmoniert nicht mit dem stilvollen Concept-Vorbau und den Deore Naben...


----------



## ZeFlo (28. März 2004)

... da was verpasst 






kb for president 

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (28. März 2004)

und ich hab keine Digi - nur so eine Knipskiste (Nikon 3100, das Ding ist so  lahm - bei den ersten Bildern hab ich schon wieder eingepackt, bis das Ding ausgelöst hat -gg-) als Leihgerät...
und nur noch drei Tage frei


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. März 2004)

Uhhh, du scheinst ja ein ziemlich unerschrockener Hangquerer zu sein.


----------



## nimmersatt (28. März 2004)

um noch etwas Pulver zu erwischen   

dort musst du eher aufpassen, dass du nicht eins auf den Deckel bekommst!


----------



## nimmersatt (28. März 2004)

die gut sichtbare Rampe steht noch auf meiner to-do-Liste, die ist bei weitem nicht so steil wie es in der Draufsicht ausschaut!
Hat halt ein kurzes Abseilstück, wird aber relativ oft befahren!


----------



## ZeFlo (28. März 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> ... und nur noch drei Tage frei



... du armer  

wenn ich da so meinen münter zu rate ziehe würde ich sagen, klarer fall von todessehnsucht  schick doch deine räder morgen zu mir ...


flo


----------



## phattyred (29. März 2004)

20° frühlingshaft, trockene wege und ein spassiger ritt,
rheinland halt, atlantisches klima ist schon ne feine sache...
schneelageberichte paaaah!

nixfürungutmartin. matthes


----------



## chainsaw (29. März 2004)

singlespeeden macht schön  



Vitamin-Sensation
Bockbier macht schöner als Feldsalat  

http://www.bild.t-online.de/BTO/index.html


----------



## ZeFlo (29. März 2004)

chainsaw schrieb:
			
		

> singlespeeden macht schön



... ich mir da ein paar der forumsinternen tester anschaue, bzw. an meinem inneren auge revue passieren lasse, dann kommen mir doch arge zweifel  oder es muss noch ein beipackzettel bzgl. der dosierung entwickelt werden  

ansonsten müsste der begriff "schönheit" grundlegend neu definiert werden    

ohneworte 
flo


----------



## nimmersatt (29. März 2004)

so langsam kommt mir das weisse Zeug auch bei den Ohren raus - genug kann ich trotzdem nicht davon kriegen....aber seht selber   

und wer sich etwas über die Haltung wundert - das ist die freie Ferse (Telemark)

bis Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. März 2004)

Free your heel and your mind will follow 

Würde ich auch gerne machen, Telemark, aber ich befürchte, dass das meine Kniee nicht mitmachen würden.


----------



## manic (30. März 2004)

Schöne BIlder. Und ich konnte mich diesen Winter nicht einmal aufraffen Ski fahren zu gehen. 

Andere Frage, obwohl viel zu jung, etc. pp. aber ich hab nix gefunden bisher...

Kennt jemand das Teil? Missing Link kenne ich nur von Kurbeln? und Ketten her... *wildrumrat*


----------



## bsg (30. März 2004)

@manic: das dürfte ein taiwan-rahmen sein den peter denk damals für pacific cycles konstruiert hatte und der die erste hot chili-serie bildete. die gab es unter diversen namen von cypress bis hin zu missing link ... die taiwanesen nahmen es wohl auch mit dem copyright nicht so genau, was denk ziemlich auf die palme brachte ...


----------



## Steinhummer (30. März 2004)

@nimmersatt:
Hey Garfield, danke für die seelischen Grausamkeiten! KLein Wunder, dass ich zum Katzenhasser wurde...   

Dafür hier eine Impression vom rheinhessischen Vorfrühling, den ich heute morgen mit meiner neuen Pretiose befuhr. Isch sach nur: Wat isset jeiel!! Dat Rädsche issene Tijer vun dä Köln-Lindenthaler Metallwerke, jemaht 1926.

Steinhummer


----------



## 855 (30. März 2004)

schöne räder, die nicht die welt kosten  
und der einzig wahre singlespeeder, neben den cruisern...
aber das ist ja nur meine meinung!
855


----------



## Steinhummer (30. März 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> schöne räder, die nicht die welt kosten



Allerdings! Zu den 60 Euro Kaufpreis kamen nochmal etwa 100 an Teilen, und schon brummt's! Das Fahrverhalten ist einfach bombastisch mit dieser verkorksten Ergonomie und Geometrie. Unbedingt zur Nachahmung empfohlen!

Steinhummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 855 (30. März 2004)

das rad hat soviel stil und charme, da können sich andere echt ne scheibe abschneiden. richtige wertarbeit, wo man noch alles selber machen kann und die auch erhaltenswert ist. das rad ist sein geld ja allemal wert und wird dir sicher jeden cent zurückzahlen!
bin sowas früher auch oft gefahren, allerdings in damen-versionen, die mir meine unangebrachte fahrweise meist nicht verziehen haben...
grüße, 855


----------



## manic (30. März 2004)

udn auch der BEricht im SSP-Forum ein gedicht.

Und falls ich mal Kinder habens ollte und bis dahin kein Moots habe, dann sollen wneigstens die KIds Titan haben. 






http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2796103657&category=15525


----------



## nimmersatt (30. März 2004)

bevor ich hier rausflieg wg. den vielen Skibilder, muss ich euch doch mal wieder ein schönes Rad vor schöner Landschaft zeigen (ist von heut)


----------



## nimmersatt (30. März 2004)

business as usual


----------



## ZeFlo (30. März 2004)

... * martin, ich hasse dich  aaaaaaaaaarrrrrghhhhh allgäuer *

sechstundenmeetingsfürdenar$ch
flo


----------



## nimmersatt (30. März 2004)

einmal noch und ich gehör auch wieder zu den Sesselpupsern - soll ich morgen die Knipse daheim lassen?   

oder einfach den Pulver ignorieren und im Bruchharsch rumackern - aus lauter Mitleid mit der arbeitenden Bevölkerung


----------



## ZeFlo (30. März 2004)

... * NEIN, blos nicht! * so ein powder ist nicht für alle da und das hat schon so seine richtigkeit 

viel spass

neidvoll
flo


----------



## gruenbaer (31. März 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Und falls ich mal Kinder habens ollte und bis dahin kein Moots habe, dann sollen wneigstens die KIds Titan haben.



das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus 
eine riesen freude wirst du ihnen jedenfalls machen.

6kg - die wette gilt.

immer noch nicht ganz fertig - aber passen wirds ...

Dirk


----------



## manic (31. März 2004)

dann auch. 

Und in Ermangelung eigener Kidas ist halt erstmal der NEffe dran. SO ein Holz-Laufrad taucht doch auf die Dauer nicht und Onkelchen brauch dann sicher auch ne Weile das fertig zu machen.


----------



## raymund (31. März 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> dann auch.
> 
> Und in Ermangelung eigener Kidas ist halt erstmal der NEffe dran. SO ein Holz-Laufrad taucht doch auf die Dauer nicht und Onkelchen brauch dann sicher auch ne Weile das fertig zu machen.



Ich habe beim Verkäufer mal nachgefragt, den Rahmen gibt es in 16" und 24".
Das eine ist für meinen Großen zu klein, das andere zu groß   
Und das, wo meine Frau droht ein 20" Puky (14 kg) zu kaufen.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfahrer (31. März 2004)

tumditum, bild bei ebay geklaut und zum abschuss freigegeben.
ach ja, das käufliche sind die reifen!

hachwashässlich
reiner


----------



## ZeFlo (31. März 2004)

raymund schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Das eine ist für meinen Großen zu klein, das andere zu groß
> Und das, wo meine Frau droht ein 20" Puky (14 kg) zu kaufen.
> ...


 ... dem kann man entgehen, gibt's gelegentlich preiswert beim grossen e, ca. 11kg, kann man aber ohne grossen aufwand 2 kg leichter machen (starrgabel statt der eisenfedergabel = - 1,8kg!) 






 hab ich jetzt gerade gemacht.

 @ dirk    kommt schon saugut 

 ciao
 flo


----------



## Thomas (31. März 2004)

Preisfrage: 
Wer sitzt auf diesem Rad


----------



## phattyred (31. März 2004)

anbetrachtlich der tatsache das das bild *kerryserotta1. jpg* heißt,
vermute ich, dass es der demokratische präsidentschaftskandidat ist...
ist aber wirklich nur ne vermutung ;-)
matthias


----------



## singlestoph (1. April 2004)

bei uns heissen die osterhasen neuerdings:
  
wenn das keine classic-namen sind


----------



## bsg (1. April 2004)

und diese fairen hasenpreise ... classic sind die nicht


----------



## singlestoph (2. April 2004)

teilen durch 1,56 oder so
nicht billig dafür gute schweizer schokolade


----------



## icke (5. April 2004)

ca 4 Tage keiner Müll zu erzählen?????


----------



## Labermaschine (5. April 2004)

undefined

Ist eigentlich nicht Retro - für mich irgendwie schon -  mein "altes" Downhillbike (steht zum Verkauf - Technik is lecker) - ein Nicolai Helius DH (Baujahr 2000) mit Shimano AUTO 4 D    - funzt komplette - mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme und Hope M4 (165mm Disc) - ja die Farbe - wenn die einer definiert haben will : "das ist die Farbe der Wurstsuppe aus den Abrafax heften" " :kotz:  - war nicht weiter wichtig.

Unter dem "Atomar-shiled" im Rahmendreieck sitzt übrigens das "Rechenzentrum" - wenn nur das Hinterrad etwas leichter wär.......

Besere Bilder auf Anfrage oder ausdrücklichen Wunsch - Verkauf übrigens weil dieses Jahr noch die vollautomatische Rohloff fertig werden soll......

bis neulich - Thomas ("exdealer" bei ebay - lecker Retrostuff")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (5. April 2004)

Zum einen: Ich glaub ich habe jetzt nicht wirklich ein Wort verstanden.

Zum nächsten: Hier kennt glaube ich jeder ernsthaft Interessierte deine Verkäufertätigkeit (mich eingeschlossen) auf egay

Zum weiteren: Mir geht deine dämliche Schleichwerberei ziemlich auf den Sack

Zum letzten: Nichts für ungut...wie immer nur meine mir eigene verf.ickte Meinung (neudeutsch imho).

Gruß Koko


----------



## cibi (6. April 2004)

icke schrieb:
			
		

> ca 4 Tage keiner Müll zu erzählen?????



Tja Icke,jetzt hat Labermaschine gleich die ganze Woche vollgemacht...
@ koko : In dem Fall immer feste druff


----------



## Labermaschine (6. April 2004)

Mr. Koko,



> Zum einen: Ich glaub ich habe jetzt nicht wirklich ein Wort verstanden.


 - solltest du nachfragen....?! - fühlte mich durch ickes 


> ca 4 Tage keiner Müll zu erzählen?????


 motiviert...



> Zum nächsten: Hier kennt glaube ich jeder ernsthaft Interessierte deine Verkäufertätigkeit (mich eingeschlossen) auf egay


 Danke für die Blumen...



> Zum weiteren: Mir geht deine dämliche Schleichwerberei ziemlich auf den Sack


 - schon nach nur 3 Beiträgen (meinen ersten 3 !) - wollte in Zukunft immer mal was schreiben....  - vielleicht jetzt lieber nicht - sonst müssen hier vielleicht noch jeden Tag Threads geschlossen werden ? - Note : was ist an Schleichwerbung dämlich (aus meiner Sicht)?



> Zum letzten: Nichts für ungut...wie immer nur meine mir eigene verf.ickte Meinung (neudeutsch imho).


 - das versöhnt mich ein wenig - sonst wär das ja wohl ein beschissener Einstand gewesen - oder ...

Freiheit ist immer die freiheit der Andersdenkenden ?

Labermaschine - die läuft bis sie standby ist aber dann läuft sie halt noch in standby....


----------



## cibi (6. April 2004)

...ist es mal wieder an der Zeit ein paar
 Gute-Nacht-Backside-Babes zu posten...


----------



## 855 (6. April 2004)

danke cibinium,
genau das richtige wenn man nach 4 ziemlich full aus`m (DD und umland bitte weghören!) flopo kommt...
was mach ich noch im forum, ich sollte im bett sein?!!
so long, die 855


----------



## ZeFlo (6. April 2004)

@ cibinium 

 und ich dachte ich müsste den thread schon zumachen 

 versöhnt
 flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (6. April 2004)

....darf man denn sowas?   


...wird übrigens momentan auf dem Inder-Nett angeboten - für umgerechnet 2200 Euro


----------



## chainsaw (6. April 2004)

für nen bike zum autos versägen hat er wohl den falschen gang eingelegt  

aber sonst coole optik nur die kombination der teile, das geht ja garnich!!  

sonst ein geiler streetfighter


----------



## m(A)ui (6. April 2004)

Wow! 

so viel kult auf einem bild:
Johnny's C26 Downhillhobel mit tensiondisk & dropbar:






und noch mal Johnny in action:






maui
[früher war alles besser...]


----------



## cibi (7. April 2004)

...muß man pflegen   

http://www.bikerfox.com/


----------



## Kokopelli (7. April 2004)

O mein Gott!!!!

Was ist das?

Der dritte Zwilling neben Ochsenkalle und Guildo Horn?

Gruß Koko*schockiert*


----------



## HenKa (8. April 2004)

Es gibt Räder die wurden nur für den Fertigmacher gebaut:


----------



## andy1 (8. April 2004)

cibinium schrieb:
			
		

> ...muß man pflegen
> 
> http://www.bikerfox.com/


hihi, ist ja genital !


----------



## Steinhummer (8. April 2004)

HenKa schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Räder die wurden nur für den Fertigmacher gebaut:



Sieht ja aus wie eine Arlen-Ness-Kreation aus halluzinogenesten Tagen...  ... :kotz: 

Steinhummer


----------



## Owl Hollow (8. April 2004)

Der Bikerfox ("Warning! The actions depicted on this web site are unbelievably dangerous.") sollte mal seinen "BikerFox Hop for fun or unforseen crashes and obstacles!" über diesen Spacerturm versuchen.


----------



## Eisenfahrer (8. April 2004)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bikerfox ("Warning! The actions depicted on this web site are unbelievably dangerous.") sollte mal seinen "BikerFox Hop for fun or unforseen crashes and obstacles!" über diesen Spacerturm versuchen.


Hm, oder mit Spacerturm dieser Höhe *über* dem Vorbau. 
Sh***, leider kein passendes Bild dazu, aber diese Art Bikes gibz in diesem Fred ja massig.

reiner
alleinedergedanketutschonweh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfahrer (8. April 2004)

weil ich gerade am stöbern bin:
Die hohe Schule des Treppenbewältigens
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hab' ich das in der Grundschule mit meinem 24"-Rad auch schon gerne gemacht. Aber man kann das Thema natürlich auch ausweiten  

reiner


----------



## roesli (9. April 2004)

...schaffen immer wieder die unmöglichsten Dinge:

http://radio.weblogs.com/0105910/2004/04/05.html#a798

..und verbraten dabei noch einen Haufen Hirnzellen


----------



## manic (9. April 2004)

dann halt mal wieder was von mir. Meine neueste Errungenschaft und ich hab keine AHnung, warum ich das Teil gekauft habe.  Aber ich konnte nicht widerstehen.  

Ich bezweifle ja im Moment sogar noch, ob das überhaupt hält. Na ja, ne weisse HS33 ran und ein paar schwarze LAufräder und dann wirs auf jedenfall optisch witzig. Aber wegen meines verdamten SChlüsselbeins wird die erste Ausfahrt wohl auch noch ein bisschen dauern... 

UNd falls jemand ne GAbel mit 1" hat macht mir ein Angebot. Entweder was leichtes aus Alu oder vielleicht ne AMP Parallelogrammgabel? 

Ach ja, weiss jemand überhaupt was über das TEil? Im Netz habe ich nichts wirklich interessantes gefunden außer Firmenanschrift etc. Na ja, vielleicht krieg ich ja ANtwort auf meine Mail.  Carbonframes Onxy heisste das KInd, wenn ich ven den Rahmenbeschriftungen ausgehe.


----------



## azraelcars (9. April 2004)

habe ich gerade im öst.ebay gefunden.angeblich ein barracuda,aber sehr komisch,das alles.rot eloxierte syncros sachen  stahlrahmen?das mit 4 1/2 jahre ist natürlich bockmist.
seht selber





auktion 
also,eure meinungen?


----------



## Jeroen (9. April 2004)

Auch hier im Classic Forum ist die nahme von Pedro van Hout von das Holländische Footwork mal vorbei gekommen.

Glücklich ist der Pedro immer noch 'into fahrräder'...

Hier ein neue satz Disc naben die ich heute endlich mal bekommen haben. 

Das freilauf macht mehr lärm als Chris King und ein alte Hügi zusammen. Hat ein gleichartige konstruktion wie ein King/Hügi mit ein 'ratchet' mechanisme.

Nicht leicht; 256gr vorne und 440gr hinten. Das ist mit ein Rostfreies freilaufkörper. 

Nein.. nicht Classic.. Jah scheibenbremse... jah Freeride (für mein Spielgeräte), aber Leute wie Pedro mussen auch ein frisches Brot essen können... und jetzt bin ich ein bischen Patriotisch   






*leider das Pedro das Logo upside-down gelasert hat, kleines detail....


----------



## Jeroen (10. April 2004)

Heute morgen ein email von Mr. C. bekommen. Charlie hat ein interessantes artikel mitgeschickt. Obwohl nichts Classic schon wieder.. kÃ¶nnte ich das nicht lassen hier ein zu stehlen.




*Charlieâs Thoughts on Bigwheel Bikes*

The debate about pros and cons of  âbigwheelâ bikes trundles on.  I offer my two cents worth: 

A standard mountain bike wheel with a typical 54mm tire (2.1â wide) has
an outside diameter of 26.1 inches. âBigwheelâ bikes use the European 700C 
rim size. At the time of this writing, the biggest tire available for the 700C rim is the WTB 52/47 Nanoraptor (about 2.1â wide), yielding an outside diameter of 28.8 inches. This 2.7 inch increase in diameter is significant, affecting mountain bike performance at least as much as tire width, but in very different ways.

Big wheel bikes have better climbing traction and more stable braking. This
gets really noticeable as the going gets rougher and steeper. The bigger tire diameter allows the bike to roll over objects easier. There is another less obvious reason. To see it, draw a line with two circles resting on it....one big and one small to exaggerate the differences.

The area where the circles touch the line represents tire contact patches. With the smaller wheel, the contact patch is short and curved. In dirt, the knobs on the leading and trailing edge of the patch donât efficiently contribute to drive. In fact, as the tire rotates, the leading edge knobs actually reduce traction by lifting the tire off the ground. In the longer, flatter contact patch of the big wheel you can see how the knobs would be applying force more parallel to the ground for more efficient drive and braking. The differences between 26.1â and 27.8â diameter wheels may seem minor but the effect when riding is very noticeable. 

Compared to the standard tire, Iâve found that the bigger diameter tires can be run at lower pressures while maintaining comparable pinch resistance. This translates into better traction and shock absorption. 

Bigwheel tires and rims wear longer because the wear surface is proportionally greater.

Big wheel bikes are also more stable descending and cornering at higher speeds at the limits of traction because more energy is stored in the wheels as rotational inertia, like bigger gyroscopes. For this reason, and also because the bigger wheels have a greater rotational moment about the steering axis, bigwheel bikes are less twitchy at low speeds.  Usually this is an advantage but occasionally Iâve found this lack of nimbleness to be a disadvantage when one would prefer to dodge an obstacle rather than ride over it. Bigwheel bikes donât excel at quick direction changes.   

The greater energy stored in big wheels causes such bikes to accelerate slower. Whatever the power input level, it takes longer to get those gyros up to speed. But a significant and good effect of this greater stored energy is it causes the bike to roll over rough terrain better. I think the greater energy stored in bigwheels and the fact that bigger diameter wheels have lower rolling resistance gives bigwheel bikes a slight ergonomic efficiency advantage, especially in rough terrain and at lower speeds, except when the brakes are used frequently.  Hereâs why:

On a bicycle, the kinetic energy stored in the moving wheels, the frame and your body helps to carry you up short hills and over obstacles. When the brakes are applied, this stored energy is completely lost as heat. True of course with any wheel size, but more energy is lost with bigger wheels. For this reason I believe bigwheel bikes are less efficient in terrain that requires frequent use of brakes.  

Other effects of bigger wheels are greater air resistance, with increased drag being noticeable at higher speeds. 

Big wheels add weight and size to the bike making portage harder in tight quarters. 

Mechanically speaking, the longer fork legs of a bigwheel bike, the shorter headtube and the longer frame tubes result in more stress and more flex in the fork and frame. The toptube is necessarily farther from the ground, reducing stand-over clearance. 

To obtain the same inch gearing, lower gears are needed with big wheels to compensate for the added wheel circumference. With standard dropout spacing, big wheels arenât as stiff or strong laterally. This results in more wheel flex during hard cornering and climbing, and with rim brakes, possible brake pad rubbing. Disc brakes put more stress on the rim and spokes of a big wheel because the leverage distance between axle and contact patch is greater.

With standard 135mm dropout spacing and standard BB specs, it is hard to optimize chainstay length, mud clearance and chainline. While I think these problems can be overcome with wider than standard rear dropout spacing, wider hub flange spacing, longer BB axles, and front deraillers that are not yet available, there is another completely different approach. 

I built an unusual bike with a standard rear wheel and a big wheel only in the front. It has a 26â diameter x 1.9â wide rear tire and a 28â diameter x 1.5â wide front tire. After riding this bike for over a year, I can say I really like it and feel that for the type of riding I do, this bike gives most of the advantages of the bigger wheel while avoiding the drawbacks.   

If enough people get an opportunity to experience bigwheel bikes, I think they will earn a solid following based on their merits. In rough terrain, on long rides, and for touring over trackless terrain, they can be better than conventional mountain bikes. 

Borrow one and decide for yourself ! 

Charlie Cunningham


----------



## phattyred (11. April 2004)

this should really start a new thread, i think.
therefore start one!!!
it definetly doesen't belong into the "fertigmacher"!!!
i do sincerely hope that the "icons" of classic mountainbikedom do agree.
yours sincerely, matthias


----------



## Jeroen (11. April 2004)

phattyred schrieb:
			
		

> this should really start a new thread, i think.
> therefore start one!!!
> it definetly doesen't belong into the "fertigmacher"!!!
> i do sincerely hope that the "icons" of classic mountainbikedom do agree.
> yours sincerely, matthias



What sort of new thread that could fit in this Classic department, should we start than to accomodate Charlie's thoughts...??

Perhaps something only about the subject of 29"ers (it's sort of classic, since people like Wes William work with 700c wheels a lot longer than Gary Fisher had dreams about them...) or more of a topic where we can place and judge about certain quote's some of the industries icon's made...??


----------



## ZeFlo (11. April 2004)

Jeroen schrieb:
			
		

> ... or more of a topic where we can place and judge about certain quote's some of the industries icon's made...??



... ich denke die letzte variante ist die beste, gibt mehr spielraum und könnte dann auch in den faq's gut verlinkt werden. 

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (12. April 2004)

Kein Ostern ohne Bunnies!






@cibi: Für die anderen bist du heute abend verantwortlich

Gruß Koko


----------



## cibi (12. April 2004)

...


----------



## rasaldul (14. April 2004)

sun glasses recommended
man beachte die kurbeln...........um die feminine seite des mannes zu betonen


----------



## rasaldul (17. April 2004)

holy shit! 

http://www.kirkframeworks.com/


----------



## degu (17. April 2004)

Wunderschön gefertigter Rahmen, für meinen Geschmack allerdings in dieser Lackierung etwas zu oppulent.

Was schimmert eigentlich da zwischen den Muffen und Rohren?
Ist das Lot oder sind die Muffen zu den Rohren farblich abgesetzt?


Gruß

degu


----------



## 855 (17. April 2004)

also ich finde das kirk zu überladen, ist echt zuviel des guten.
rahmenbaukunst mit stil? dann das hier:
855


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## degu (17. April 2004)

Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters.   

Allerdings haben integrierte Steuersätze an klassischen Rahmen nichts verloren. Das sieht ja besch... aus.


Gruß

degu


----------



## 855 (17. April 2004)

genau, und das ist auch der einzige grund warum es noch nicht meine ist  
855


----------



## FoxRacingShox (17. April 2004)

Moin Leutz 
Mein Bike....Was sagt ihr dazu???

Ist wie ihr seht ein Bergwerk Faunus 04 mit Fox Talas Gabel und Fox Itch Dämpfer (vorne und hinten 125 mm Federweg!) Fast komplett mit Xt ausgestattet!


Cu 
Peter


----------



## odelay (17. April 2004)

Stomrtrooper schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leutz
> Mein Bike....Was sagt ihr dazu???



Was willst Du jetzt hören ?  

Um im Sinne des Fertigmachers sachlich zu bleiben   etwas zu dem Dings:
Abzug gibt es für Folgendes:
- neumodische Möchtegernkultfirma (aber Bike sei Dank glaubens manche)
- Gabel passt farblich überhaupt nicht zum Rahmen, der Sattel auch nicht
- Dämpferanlenkung und -abstützung sieht kriminell skelettmäßig aus
- generell zu viel Federweg (vo. und hi.)
- generell zu viele Gänge
- generell zu viel Shimano verbaut 
- aus Alu ist es auch noch
da liegt einfach kein Segen drauf

Pluspunkte gibt es aber auch:
- die Reifen haben schon mal Schlamm gesehen

Zusammenfassung: tief in den Miesen, aber wenn es Dir Spass bereitet lass Dir den nicht nehmen und vermiesen und fahr


----------



## reisenistgesund (17. April 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finde das kirk zu überladen, ist echt zuviel des guten.
> rahmenbaukunst mit stil? dann das hier:
> 855



ich hab das gute stück ja gestern mal in echt gesehen - ein träumchen. endlich mal wieder ein rahmen mit witz - seit hetchings einer der wenigen grossen würfe!


----------



## Parky Park (18. April 2004)

einfach nur goldig


----------



## 855 (19. April 2004)

die perfekte frau oder mechaniker wie man (n) sie mag.
[Nippelalarm. Sorry, Staabi]
gute nacht.
855


----------



## Hellspawn (19. April 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> holy shit!
> 
> http://www.kirkframeworks.com/



Ob der Kirk den Llewellyn kennt? 

http://www.llewellynbikes.com/thegallery/album04


----------



## Horst Link (19. April 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> die perfekte frau oder mechaniker wie man (n) sie mag.
> [Nippelalarm. Sorry, Staabi]
> gute nacht.
> 855



Wars so schlimm, oder warum seh ich nix ???


----------



## 855 (19. April 2004)

@horst: bild wurde gelöscht, war eine nackte blondine die am rad schraubt, eigentlich harmloses bild, aber halt nippelalarm. ich weiß, die regeln...
also sorry staabi  
855


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (19. April 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> @horst: bild wurde gelöscht, war eine nackte blondine die am rad schraubt, eigentlich harmloses bild, aber halt nippelalarm. ich weiß, die regeln...
> also sorry staabi
> 855


mach doch mal nen schwarzen Balken drüber und poste es nochmal bevor wir hier alle  so schmachten müssen


----------



## 855 (19. April 2004)

so bitteschön, auf drängen eines einzelnen herrn, hier nochmal.
sieht zwar doof aus, aber ihr habt es so gewollt  
ich hab mal die minimal-variante der zensur gewählt, hoffe das geht so durch?!
grüße, 855 (die anderen bilder wären dann ganz schwarz gewesen  )


----------



## Schmirgel (19. April 2004)

...warum hast du die Kasette geschwärzt?


----------



## nimmersatt (19. April 2004)

die unmittelbaren Auswirkungen des Teilchenbeschleunigers oder auch Fat Titanium Prerelease   

Schönen Dank auch an Herrn Cdeger   

auch wenn eure Pupillen ganz klein werden - es leuchtet weiter....

die vorweggenommene Antworten auf Fragen:  - ja,  je länger ichs anschau desto besser gefällt mir die Farbe - nein, der Aufbau ist noch nicht endgültig


----------



## nimmersatt (19. April 2004)

und nein, das ist nicht die Rostschutzgrundierung, sondern dick gepulvert - so dick dass momentan trotz Einsatz von schwerem Gerät nur das Shimano Vorderrad reinpasst


----------



## gruenbaer (19. April 2004)

... bei deiner Schrittlänge 0° auf nem rigid FAT - Respäkt!!
(guten orthopäden hast du aber, oder 

Dirk


----------



## phattyred (19. April 2004)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> ...warum hast du die Kasette geschwärzt?



...weil es eine indizierte vhs-kasette ist?




> ... bei deiner Schrittlänge 0° auf nem rigid FAT - Respäkt!!



ja das ist hoelle...

;-) matthes


----------



## odelay (19. April 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> nein, der Aufbau ist noch nicht endgültig



na das wollen wir aber hoffen


----------



## nimmersatt (19. April 2004)

ich fahr auch auf meinen Tourenrädern so eine Überhöhung... aber das Fat ist ja eh nicht so lang
ausserdem hab ich 'nen krummen Buckel vom vielen Arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (19. April 2004)

und zur Not kommt der schöne Titec Hellbent Ti Lenker statt dem flachen Moots in den Ringle - der orthopädische 15° Syncros Vorbau liegt zwar rum, hat aber an dem Rad nix verloren


----------



## odelay (19. April 2004)

da tun sich ja völlig neue Ahnenreihen auf:


----------



## rasaldul (19. April 2004)

noch was aus der rubrik: unpassend lackierte suspension corrected yo eddy-gabeln


----------



## roesli (19. April 2004)

..in Zürich - für alle, die's verpasst haben, hier noch eines der absoluten Highlights der Ausstellung


----------



## manic (19. April 2004)

find die Gabel ein wneig kurz. 








http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3673241574&category=32508

Und ich sach doch: Da liegt keiN Segen drauf wenn man die Schaltaugen wegmachen kann. Irgendeiner verliert die immer....


----------



## m(A)ui (20. April 2004)

Interview mit Charlie Cunningham:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (20. April 2004)

nach meinem Motto: ein sauberes Rad kommt mir nicht ins Haus...

musst ich heut doch eine klitzekleine Probefahrt machen   
die Bilder sind noch brühwarm


----------



## cibi (21. April 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> klitzekleine Probefahrt



...weil ja zum Skifahren doch noch etwas Schnee auf den Hängen lag ?  

Mit dem Fat bist Du im Hillclimb sicher der King of mountain goats.


Grüsse cibi


----------



## cibi (21. April 2004)

...hab ich euch schon gesagt wie froh ich bin daß hintern keine nippel haben ?


----------



## ibislover (21. April 2004)

wtf?







/phil


----------



## BonelessChicken (21. April 2004)

Nein, nein, nein      :kotz: 
SO ETWAS DARF MAN NICHT, DAS IST EINFACH UNWÜRDIG!  
Aber das Bike scheint ja im Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten zu stehen, oder?


----------



## cibi (21. April 2004)

Ich glaub das war das erste Mal,daß ich ein Bild im Fertigmacher 
bestimmt 5 min. völlig entsetzt,ja regelrecht schockiert angestarrt habe.    

Das kann nur ein Amijungspund verbrochen haben,199 Jahre Knast.


----------



## azraelcars (21. April 2004)

endich kann ich es auch mal sagenAS WAR SCHON MAL DRIN


----------



## roesli (22. April 2004)

..manchmal haben gewisse Leute schon Ideen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=111113

"Hallo? - Kann ich mit dem Rad meiner Oma auch einen 4Cross fahren?"


----------



## nordstadt (22. April 2004)

Leichte Gebrauchsspuren

Klick Mich #

Muha


----------



## 855 (22. April 2004)

das finde ich schon nicht mal mehr lustig, das ist grob fahrlässig oder schlichtweg betrug. anzeige bei ebay oder persönlich vorbei und den rahmen auf`n kopf...sorry, aber sowas macht mich echt sauer, und dann noch die knickstellen abkleben  
855


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (22. April 2004)

das wird ein bahnrad sein, also nicht vorschnell urteilen


----------



## nordstadt (22. April 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> das wird ein bahnrad sein, also nicht vorschnell urteilen



Bahnräde haben aber kein Auge des Schalten oder brauchten die damals einen Kettenspanner am besten von Point...

Mfg Chris


----------



## rasaldul (22. April 2004)

nordstadt schrieb:
			
		

> Bahnräde haben aber kein Auge des Schalten oder brauchten die damals einen Kettenspanner am besten von Point...
> 
> Mfg Chris



ok, bin überzeugt 
wenn der rahmen wirklich gestaucht ist wundert mich das das oberrohr nicht mehr verbogen ist.....


----------



## andy1 (23. April 2004)

Towsen-Rahmen, 19", ca. 60cm Oberrohrlänge (!)

Was haltet ihr hier von ?
Taucht des was ?


----------



## Lowrider (23. April 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Taucht des was ?




hmmm  je nach Gewicht... umso schneller    

Schöne Obend wünsch i euch

Lowrider


----------



## wanted man (24. April 2004)

dreckige windows user!
bei walmart gibts eine neue linux distribution! zeit für den umstieg. (auch für dreckige mtbiker)


----------



## rob (25. April 2004)

wenn man jung ist und noch grün hinter den ohren muss man schonmal selber testen ob wände wirklich so ungeeignet sind zum spontanen bremsen:




hier der entsprechende thread dazu... 

rb


----------



## nordstadt (25. April 2004)

Ich bin mal so frei

Klick

Chris


----------



## realbiker (26. April 2004)

@ Phaty, wie wärs mal wieder mit einigen 29er Bildern ????   

Ich überleg mir da vielleicht was nettes zuzulegen aber in Europa einen geilen Rahmen zu bekommen ist echt schwer !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (26. April 2004)

**gnaaaaaaaaaarrrrg**

wie kann man nur:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4127080969&category=30746


----------



## sharky (26. April 2004)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man jung ist und noch grün hinter den ohren muss man schonmal selber testen ob wände wirklich so ungeeignet sind zum spontanen bremsen:hier der entsprechende thread dazu...
> 
> rb



was mich wundert ist, daß das VR noch sehr intakt aussieht und der rahmen total hinüber ist...


----------



## Staabi (26. April 2004)

Hi,



> was mich wundert ist, daß das VR noch sehr intakt aussieht und der rahmen total hinüber ist...



Nee, das kommt häufiger bei Frontalunfällen vor. Rahmen sind da tatsächlich knickanfälliger als Laufräder. Wir hatten in unserem Laden da auch schon verschiedende Fälle, vom edlen dünnwandigen italienischen Stahlrahmen bis zum supersteifen Alurahmen, wo der Rahmen verzogen, die Laufräder aber ok waren.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## realbiker (26. April 2004)

Weiss eigentlich jemand obs jetzt einen Vertrieb von VOODOO CYCLES in Europa (Deutschland) gibt ???


----------



## nimmersatt (26. April 2004)

auch unsere südliche Nachbarn können schwimmen   

http://nyx.at/top-six/show_subpage.php?spid=166&thispageID=2


----------



## nimmersatt (26. April 2004)

soooo.... und weil das Fat mein Montagsrad ist gibts heut wieder Bilder...

(noch kann ich nicht jeden Tag ein anderes Rad fahren - aber ich arbeite daran  - die Lücken werden mit dem Rennrad gefüllt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (26. April 2004)

Mal was ganz anderes, Kinners :
Ich hab in letzter Zeit öfter man ein Auge aufs 3D Forum gehabt, weil ich, naja, das tut jetzt auch nix zur Sache  .

Ich bin mir ja nicht ganz sicher, aber könnte es eventuell sein, dass sämtliche User in diesem Forum von akutem Kretinismus befallen sind ?
Herr lass Hirn vom Himmel regnen ! 
Selten sowas schlimmes erlebt...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=112403

Ich sehe schwarz für Deutschlands Zukunft...


----------



## wanted man (27. April 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir ja nicht ganz sicher, aber könnte es eventuell sein, dass sämtliche User in diesem Forum von akutem Kretinismus befallen sind ?


kretinismus ist ja angeboren - wurscht, ob akut oder nicht - es wird sich wohl leider nicht mehr rauswachsen.


----------



## roesli (27. April 2004)

Und wer hat's erfunden?


----------



## ZeFlo (27. April 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer hat's erfunden?



... ich kenn dich, seither wundert mich nichts mehr 


flo


----------



## ZeFlo (27. April 2004)

... ein uns allen bekannter gemeinhin als friedliebend geltender holländer nach dem trainingslager in belgien 

vorher:






nachher:







flo


----------



## roesli (27. April 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich kenn dich, seither wundert mich nichts mehr
> 
> 
> flo



 

Wie kommt's eigentlich, dass Du immer zu Höhe Deiner schreibenden  Kreativität aufläufst, wenn Du an den Schweizern rummontieren darfst? - Sind wir Dir soviel Muse und Inspiration?  

NB: ich möcht mit dem Radl nicht EINMAL meine einkäufe nach Hause bringen müssen......  

..aber Flo bleibt mein Lieblings-Sparringpartner


----------



## andy1 (29. April 2004)

hier mal Ansichten von der Spizialradmesse in Germersheim.

- Man beachte dioe Glocke für alte Hochräder, wie aufwendig.

- Dann die zusammengeschusterten Liege-falträder, extra schmuddelig ohne Lackauftrag, laminiert und geschweisst.

-bunte Middleburnblätters...


----------



## andy1 (29. April 2004)

weiter gehts:

- ein Holz-tandem

- ein neuartiger Antrieb, Art Automatik

und noch ein Foto von den momentan in Frankfurt herumschwirrenden Füßgängerschrecks:
T-Mobil-Rikscha mit getarnter Elektrounterstützung


----------



## beenert (29. April 2004)

Jetzt werden schon Plastefrauen zu Blickfängern degradiert.


----------



## andy1 (29. April 2004)

ärgerlich dass meine Postings mit so netten Bildern  immer am Ende einer Seite erscheinen bzw. "verschwinden"    

Also bitte zurückblättern !

Hier nochmal zwei davon :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (30. April 2004)

pornopants


----------



## 855 (30. April 2004)

hihi, sieht aus wie eins der alten "auf steil gedrehten" bilder aus der bike, der letzte felsen links unten war sicher mal horizontal  
N8, 855


----------



## panzer-oddo (30. April 2004)

Wie sehr stehst du dem bei, der keine Kraft hat, hilfst du dem der keine Stärke in den Beinen hat? Wie gibst du Rat dem ,der keine Weisheit hat und lehrst ihn Einheit und Macht?  auwix  ...die schatten drunten erheben, das Wasser und die darin wohnen....


----------



## Lhafty (30. April 2004)

panzer-oddo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sehr stehst du dem bei, der keine Kraft hat, hilfst du dem der keine Stärke in den Beinen hat? Wie gibst du Rat dem ,der keine Weisheit hat und lehrst ihn Einheit und Macht? auwix ...die schatten drunten erheben, das Wasser und die darin wohnen....


Hiob laß Hirn herab! Jetzt ist man nicht mal mehr hier vor den Zeugen sicher!


----------



## panzer-oddo (30. April 2004)

wachturm liegt maximal im briefkasten, klingeln traut sich kein zeuge mehr


----------



## Jeroen (1. Mai 2004)

Bauxiet-Alarm!!!

Mach mal fertig!!   Endlich mein Spielwerkzeug fertig....


----------



## phattyred (1. Mai 2004)

Jeroen schrieb:
			
		

> Bauxiet-Alarm!!!
> 
> Mach mal fertig!!   Endlich mein Spielwerkzeug fertig....



na gut, strafe muss sein:

*lebenslange ehrenmitgliedschaft im ddd-forum* 

damit das auch ne strafe ist, mit der verpflichtung jeden thread vollständig zu lesen


----------



## ibislover (1. Mai 2004)

Jeroen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Endlich mein Spielwerkzeug fertig....


nur geil!!   
da wirste sicher deinen spaß mit haben.


inselgrafsolljetztbesserstillsein,
phil


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Mai 2004)

... trainieren, da lag noch nie segen drauf 
 vor allem holländern ist das selten bekommen wie ja schon weiter oben zu sehen war und nun eindrucksvoll bestätigt wird 

 ich seh's schon vor mir "team epke bikes" gewinnt das motocross der nationen in namur 

 sweetmachine 
 flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (1. Mai 2004)

Mahlzeit!

heut war kein Radlwetter


----------



## rob (2. Mai 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... trainieren


dieses wort fällt in den letzten monaten viel zu oft...


hier mal meine stadtnutte:




wenn man genau hinguckt sieht man mich fotographieren, das bike, mein zimmer... leider etwas unscharf durchs scannen und runterechnen.

mahlzeit, rob


----------



## 855 (2. Mai 2004)

artgerechte haltung von biketeilen oder einfach nur ein verregneter sonntag ?! 
grüße, 855


----------



## peppaman (2. Mai 2004)

Tach zusammen!!

Also ich schau ja hin und wieder mal ins Canyon-Forum...

*Möchte dem Staabi (King of the Classic-Gemeinde) hiermit meine Bewunderung, Beileid und vollen Respekt ausdrücken.*

So wie er Tag für Tag den Kopf am Canyon-Pranger, umzingelt von Preis-Leistungs-Gierhälsigen BikeMag-Gläubigen, den Kopf hinhält.....absolut wahnsinnig!


Schönen Gruß auch an die Gattin, die dass alles "ausbügeln" muss  


So, dass musste mal raus!!


Danke, jetzt könnt hier weiter mit verrosteten, bunten, Fahrrädern spielen...



peppa


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Mai 2004)

... hat scheinbar unerschöpfliche resourcen im land unserer amerikanischen froinde  







ciao
flo


----------



## peppaman (4. Mai 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... hat scheinbar unerschöpfliche resourcen im land unserer amerikanischen froinde
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das kommt heraus, wenn man keine originalteile verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (4. Mai 2004)

...... für die Farbe kann ich nichts ...

War ein "Gebraucht-Angebot".

Klein Attitude, 18", Sunburst, mit DX (davon ist aber nur noch der Umwerfer übrig).

Werde es am Samstag in Sundern beim MTB-Marathon mal testen.
Dann Allerdings mit Tune-Satelstütze und Speedneedle.
Gesamtgewicht dann 8,7 kg.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## 855 (4. Mai 2004)

neulich wieder der klassiker auf dem opernplatz: ein reisebus spuckt eine ladung touristen aus, die semperoper wird bestaunt, alle zücken ihre kameras, und dann die frage: "und hier wird jetzt das bier gebraut?"
soll ich jetzt lachen oder heulen? kleiner bildungskurs  für alt-bundesbürger:NEIN!
das bier kommt aus radeberg, damit haben wir in dresden aber auch rein gar nichts zu tun, außer beim ungewollten körperkontakt mit ronny im hautengen polyester-oberteil und seiner solariumgebräunten freundin ramona mit ar§chgeweih montags im flowerpower, beide mit dem wagen aus radeberg angereist, respektive kamenz, pirna, meissen, dipps...
hier in dresden gibt es feldschlösschen, felsenkeller, coschützer... wobei ich von letzteren beiden abraten würde  
zu den bildern:
1 semperoper
2 gehört dazu (mit schleichwerbung  )
3 radeberger brauerei
4 auch ich bin ein verräter  
weitermachen, 855


----------



## Horst Link (4. Mai 2004)

Ganz richtig - Ein ordentlicher Platz zum posen...

PS: Was machen die alkfreien Leerflaschen da?


----------



## rob (5. Mai 2004)

herrje, flo, cih denke das wird mal ein klassiker im fertigmacher, auch wenn z.z. von vielen noch unbeachtet. heißa...





			
				Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Was machen die alkfreien Leerflaschen da?


ich könnte mir denken das deren inhalt vernichtet wurde um lustige kehlen zu  befeuchten.

rob


----------



## cibi (5. Mai 2004)

Jeroen schrieb:
			
		

> Bauxiet-Alarm!!!
> 
> Mach mal fertig!!   Endlich mein Spielwerkzeug fertig....
> 
> ...


----------



## cibi (5. Mai 2004)

Jeroen schrieb:
			
		

> Bauxiet-Alarm!!!
> 
> Mach mal fertig!!   Endlich mein Spielwerkzeug fertig....



Sorry,there is nothing on your bikes to make "fertig" !


----------



## cibi (5. Mai 2004)

Sweet Transsylvania


----------



## itz (5. Mai 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> neulich wieder der klassiker auf dem opernplatz: ein reisebus spuckt eine ladung touristen aus, die semperoper wird bestaunt, alle zücken ihre kameras, und dann die frage: "und hier wird jetzt das bier gebraut?"
> soll ich jetzt lachen oder heulen? kleiner bildungskurs  für alt-bundesbürger:NEIN!
> das bier kommt aus radeberg, damit haben wir in dresden aber auch rein gar nichts zu tun, außer beim ungewollten körperkontakt mit ronny im hautengen polyester-oberteil und seiner solariumgebräunten freundin ramona mit ar§chgeweih montags im flowerpower, beide mit dem wagen aus radeberg angereist, respektive kamenz, pirna, meissen, dipps...
> hier in dresden gibt es feldschlösschen, felsenkeller, coschützer... wobei ich von letzteren beiden abraten würde



Tja so ist das halt, wenn man der Werbung glauben schenkt   
Nur dachte ich bis dato Feldschlösschen kommt aus dem schönen Braunschweig?! 

@Jeroen: Was willst du mit der Kiste denn?! Is doch alles flach bei euch 
Im übrigen aber nur fast so schön wie das Breezer  

Cheers Chris


----------



## Steinhummer (5. Mai 2004)

cibinium schrieb:
			
		

> Sweet Transsylvania




   

Warst du Sack da grad wieder im Urlaub???  

Steinhummer


----------



## Jeroen (5. Mai 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> @Jeroen: Was willst du mit der Kiste denn?! Is doch alles flach bei euch
> Im übrigen aber nur fast so schön wie das Breezer
> 
> Cheers Chris



Chris.. kommst auch nach Arnheim zum Singlespeeden?? 

Okay, danach reden wir weiter über 'flach'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (5. Mai 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Warst du Sack da grad wieder im Urlaub???
> 
> Steinhummer




Schön wärs...
Das Bild (mehr in my Gallery) hab ich Mitte September 2000 aufgenommen.
So wie es aussieht werde ich aber mit meinem "alten Herrn"
im Herbst mal wieder nach Siebenbürgen fahren.
Zwei Wochen biken u. knipsen mit lecker "Bike-Models" vom CNN


----------



## itz (5. Mai 2004)

Jeroen schrieb:
			
		

> Chris.. kommst auch nach Arnheim zum Singlespeeden??
> 
> Okay, danach reden wir weiter über 'flach'



Na klar komme ich! 
Obwohl ich Arnheim eigentlich kenne, war mal auf diesem abgefahrenen Musikfest und irgendwann später mal eine Mitstudentin von einem Kumpel besuchen und lekker Kaffee in einem der zahlreichen Strassencafes trinken ... hab dort alles als sehr flach in Erinnerung (.. die aber ja bekanntlich täuschen kann  ... und nein auch wenn ich so aussehe das täuschen und hat nichts mit der libaralen Drogenpolitik zu tun  )

Cheers Chris


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Mai 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> Tja so ist das halt, wenn man der Werbung glauben schenkt
> Nur dachte ich bis dato Feldschlösschen kommt aus dem schönen Braunschweig?! ... übrigens aber nur fast so schön wie das Breezer
> 
> Cheers Chris


 feldschlösschen kommt nicht aus braunschweig  es kömmt aus helvetien und ist  dort als das schlechteste der schlechten biere bekannt  soll allerdings gegen mundfäule und fusspilz wunder wirken.

 den vergleich mit 'nem breezer muss ich doch entschieden zurückweisen, selbst wenn die heutigen breezer 's doch ein bisken vom rechten (oder linken) weg abgekommen sind ...

 ts
  flo

... ich vergass -> postet *grüne* fahrräder! ...


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Mai 2004)

... nix los um die zeit 

  na denn man 'nen ordentlicher weckruf für meine lieben 

 passt übrigens auch für 99,98% der geposteten darstellungen hier 

 senilebettfluchtnenntmandas
 flo


----------



## Eisenfahrer (6. Mai 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> senilebettfluchtnenntmandas
> flo



Mein Beileid dazu, alter Mann.
Und wir gerade bei Kinderbildern sind:
Ist DAS eigentlich Kinderarbeit oder Missbrauch von Schutzbefohlenen (Koko?)


----------



## roesli (6. Mai 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> feldschlösschen kommt nicht aus braunschweig  es kömmt aus helvetien und ist  dort als das schlechteste der schlechten biere bekannt  soll allerdings gegen mundfäule und fusspilz wunder wirken.
> 
> den vergleich mit 'nem breezer muss ich doch entschieden zurückweisen, selbst wenn die heutigen breezer 's doch ein bisken vom rechten (oder linken) weg abgekommen sind ...
> 
> ...



In der Tat - hierzulande gibt's so ein Xöff Namens Feldschlösschen, dass sich Bier schimpft. Gehört unterdessen zur Carlsberg-Gruppe, und das erklärt schon einiges......  - Das Schwachbier mit 2.4 % Alkohol soll schon bald einen Giftklassehinweis erhalten. Hab aber gehört, dass man es ausgezeichnet nutzen kann, um gefährdete Rahmen von US-Kultherstellern vor dem Durchrosten zu bewahren   

Schweizer Bier? - Gibts vieles, besseres.... - Falken, Wädi, Boxer, Appenzeller, Weizentrumpf, Paul, Einsiedler.......

..und natürlich nicht zu vergessen Radfahrers Lieblingsbier aus Zürich - Turbinenbräu mit den Sorten Goldsprint, Start, Rekord  - und mit der Schönsten Radbekleidung, die je von einer Brauerei auf den Markt gebracht wurde   

Wen's interessiert - www.turbinenbraeu.ch 

Grüne Fahrräder? - Bittesehr. Warumauchimmer.......


----------



## singlestoph (7. Mai 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> - www.turbinenbraeu.ch
> 
> Warumauchimmer.......



weil du so bestechend schlau bist 

und weil wir andern schlicht zu faul sind  

unten grünes velo mit namen goldsprint (sehr topic)


----------



## Jean Udo Klein (7. Mai 2004)

Guten Tag!

Das muß hier her. Ich hätte übrigens die Adresse von dem Typen um ihm die Finger zu brechen.

Grüße  Jean Udo


----------



## manic (7. Mai 2004)

Ne kleine Vorschau. 

Demnächste dann in vollem Zierat und ordentlich fotografiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (7. Mai 2004)

brrrrrrr.....

mich frierts immer noch, war kurz mal draussen
bei Sonne los, dann am Berg hats gleich angefangen zu regnen, ab 1000m wars dann Schnee, auf 1400m war ich wieder in der (untergehenden) Sonne. Sackkalt. Nass. Schön. Im Tal war dann eine interessante Stimmung.

Und nach 6 Wochen Reparatur hab ich meine Nikon auch wieder


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Mai 2004)

... zur hölle! ein rückgratloser 

ciao
flo


----------



## roesli (7. Mai 2004)




----------



## nimmersatt (8. Mai 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... zur hölle! ein rückgratloser
> 
> ciao
> flo



oder ein krummer Buckel vom Schaffen?

nee, i.E. - ich fahr das Rad nur bergauf, im Flachen und bergab wird geschoben


----------



## kingmoe (8. Mai 2004)

Ja, nee, is´ klar...


----------



## andy1 (9. Mai 2004)

*Schrecklich kaputtes altes Fahrrad:*



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=420&item=2243561681&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (9. Mai 2004)

puuuh, 70 Einträge bei ibäh mit "Mountenbike"


----------



## martinoo (11. Mai 2004)

Nicht unbedingt mountain oder auch classic, aber etwas fuer den Fertigmacher!
Das landet im Land der unbegrenzten Moeglichkeiten im Trash. man beachte die Biopacekurbeln.


----------



## kingmoe (11. Mai 2004)

Mal was zum Thema Kurventechnik...  
Those guys kick ass! Oder ist das doch nur ein spaßiger Fake und die liegen da gemütlich auf der Seite?! Wenn ja - auch gut


----------



## dubbel (12. Mai 2004)

fake mal 10²³


----------



## Olllli (12. Mai 2004)

Man beachte die Türme im Hintergrund.

Schlechter Statiker  







Gruß, Olllli


----------



## Schrau-Bär (12. Mai 2004)

Also wenn gefsked, dann bitte richtig !


----------



## bsg (12. Mai 2004)

Also wenn schon Wallriding dann richtig ...


----------



## bsg (12. Mai 2004)

nun die letzte evolutions-stufe ... die landung würde ich gerne sehen


----------



## oropeza (12. Mai 2004)

Sycip superunleaded

Hose nass...










oder hatten wir dat Teil schon


----------



## lelebebbel (12. Mai 2004)

besonders interessant für alle, die behaupten, man käme ohne 12 monate training, nen halben meter federweg und gustavM nicht lebend über die alpen:

thread: der lustigste AlpenX überhaupt.

ein (sehr) seltsamer fake? oder kuriose wirklichkeit?

ich plädiere für: wirklichkeit.

letztlich ist es gut vergleichbar mit den touris, die in t-shirt und turnschuhen zu fuss auf die berge kraxeln.

p.s. bremse ölen nicht vergessen! dann läuft die fuhre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (16. Mai 2004)

Beim kompletter Mangel von neue postings von unseren beliebten Forum members, hier zwei spy pic's von ein serious-buttmonkey auf seine Bauxit Bombe, auf die 'secret trails of MM in Belgiën' letzten Donnerstag abend...


----------



## Staabi (16. Mai 2004)

Hi,

mit Bauxitbomber konnte ich heute auch dienen .






Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Steinhummer (17. Mai 2004)

Bauxit? Nur an Gabel und ein paar Kleinteilen. Motiv: Mein Stahl und ich auf dem morgendlichen Pendler-Trail. Zeit: Heute morgen. Sommer: Endlich da!

Steinhummer


----------



## Steinhummer (17. Mai 2004)

Ach ja, und die Streetmachine, gebaut, um mit meinem rennradelnden Frollein Schwägerin in Spanien mithalten zu können (was nicht geklappt hat - dieses Tier!), und gestern für ein 100 km-Ründchen ausgeführt.

Bitte fertigmachen!

Steinhummer


----------



## ZeFlo (17. Mai 2004)

... für so 'nen pendlertrail müsstest du eigentlich bezahlen müssen  das ist ja 'ne unverschämtheit [/neidmodus]

 zur streetmaschiiin fällt mir ein: grenzwertige farbgebung, und bei dem sattel ist das auch klar, da kann man nicht schnell werden ..


  flo


----------



## 855 (17. Mai 2004)

@steinhummer: gönn ihm doch einfach mal ein paar 26er conti grand prix 1" und press 7bar hinein, dann klappt`s`auch mit den rennradlern  
schöner arbeitsweg, das.
grüße, 855


----------



## j.ö.r.g (17. Mai 2004)

@hummer: ganz klar - der vorbau ist zu hoch.  das muß ungefähr so ausschaun. dann steht man weniger im wind ;-)


----------



## Steinhummer (17. Mai 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... für so 'nen pendlertrail müsstest du eigentlich bezahlen müssen  das ist ja 'ne unverschämtheit [/neidmodus]



Sei sicher, ich hab die schönsten 0,3 km von 15 rausgesucht. Glaub mir, die Weinwüste hier ist nicht wirklich prickelnd. Aber andere müssen durch die Stadt radeln, insofern will ich mich nicht beklagen...



			
				floibex schrieb:
			
		

> zur streetmaschiiin fällt mir ein: grenzwertige farbgebung, und bei dem sattel ist das auch klar, da kann man nicht schnell werden ..



Über das von mir hoch geschätzte Rommel-ocker lass ich nix kommen! Ebenso wenig wie auf den guten Swift, der mit dem Lobster-Lack übrigens superb harmoniert!  



			
				855 schrieb:
			
		

> @steinhummer: gönn ihm doch einfach mal ein paar 26er conti grand prix 1" und press 7bar hinein, dann klappt`s`auch mit den rennradlern



Kannst du auf den Betonplatten-Wirtschaftswegen hier vergessen. Nöö, der 1,4er bzw. 1,6er sind schon ok, und ein Schnitt jenseits der 30 reicht mir vorerst.   



			
				j.ö.r.g schrieb:
			
		

> @hummer: ganz klar - der vorbau ist zu hoch.  das muß ungefähr so ausschaun. dann steht man weniger im wind ;-)



Klarer Fall, seh ich genauso. Genauso lange und etwas flachere Vorbauten werden alleweil benommen. Wer noch was hat, kann sich ja melden (gell, jörg?). Bedingung: Sie müssen schwarz oder aus Titan sein  

Steinhummer


----------



## ZeFlo (17. Mai 2004)

... schwarz, 0°, 135mm, control stem ...
 ... schwarz, _mussichgugg_, salsa ...

 gemeldet
 flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (17. Mai 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... schwarz, 0°, 135mm, control stem ...
> ... schwarz, _mussichgugg_, salsa ...
> 
> gemeldet
> flo



Sag ich schonma muchas gracias! Ach ja, noch zur Info: No Bauxit, please, muss schon rank und schlank sein! Und vor allem 1" mit Klemmkonus!

Steinhummer


----------



## Kokopelli (17. Mai 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich schonma muchas gracias! Ach ja, noch zur Info: No Bauxit, please, muss schon rank und schlank sein! Und vor allem 1" mit Klemmkonus!
> 
> Steinhummer



Bontrager, schwarz, 1", 0°, laaaang

Gruß Koko


----------



## Steinhummer (17. Mai 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Bontrager, schwarz, 1", 0°, laaaang
> 
> Gruß Koko



Klingt verführerisch und würde hervorragend zu meinem Bontrager-Titanlenker passen...

Sie haben Post, Herr!

St.


----------



## roesli (17. Mai 2004)

@Krustentier:

In der Schweiz wartet noch ein Tioga T-Bone 150mm, 5°, 1" in schwarz verzweifelt auf die Wiederbelebung an einem Bike

Unsereins fährt's lieber komfortabler


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Mai 2004)

... ich fass es nicht  dddroppen scheint wirklich die letzte gehirnzelle zzzu töten...

 nehmt dies 



 flo


----------



## bsg (18. Mai 2004)

@floibex: das schlimmste ist, das unsere krankenkassen (also wir) die ergebnisse bezahlen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (18. Mai 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich fass es nicht  dddroppen scheint wirklich die letzte gehirnzelle zzzu töten...



Weeß gornicht, was de hast, meen Gudster. De Gobl vom Baigor aus Leipzsch is nu wirglch grass gongred stabil - is ja ooch vom VEB Drobbau!

Steinhummer


----------



## andy1 (18. Mai 2004)

Sachen gibts:

Domain steht zum Verkauf:

http://www.mountenbike.de


----------



## roesli (18. Mai 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Sachen gibts:
> 
> Domain steht zum Verkauf:
> 
> http://www.mountenbike.de




Ich möcht gar nicht wissen, wie Du das rausgefunden hast


----------



## DerAlex (18. Mai 2004)

mal wieder was zum träumen:


----------



## ibislover (19. Mai 2004)

nettes ultimate:






mehr hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=6344


gruß,
phil


----------



## Fres (19. Mai 2004)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> nettes ultimate:



Find ich auch, gell andré.....


----------



## Steinhummer (19. Mai 2004)

Wer sich an gediegener Rennberichterstattung aus Teilnehmerperspektive delektieren will, schaue hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=115648

Steinhummer


----------



## Deleted 1655 (20. Mai 2004)

Soderle grad Fertig geworden zum Fertig machen.....Bike Tech Hikari Team






größere Bilder sind in meiner Galerie.


----------



## bsg (21. Mai 2004)

Also wenn jetzt noch die RaceFace einer Ritchey Logic oder XTR Kurbel und die Sattelstütze einer Ritchey weicht, dann gefällt mir sogar ein Bike Tech


----------



## Schrau-Bär (21. Mai 2004)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

> Soderle grad Fertig geworden zum Fertig machen.....Bike Tech Hikari Team
> 
> 
> 
> größere Bilder sind in meiner Galerie.



Mönsch, Dieter, da gibt's natürlich nichts fertig zu machen !
Wunderhübsches Rad !
Hab ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich auf weisse Räder völlig abfahr ? Nee, oder ?

Aber die Race-Face in schwarz und den Vorbau in Rahmenfarbe lackiert würde 
den Hocker mehr zieren.  

Gruss
Baschdel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lhafty (21. Mai 2004)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

> Soderle grad Fertig geworden zum Fertig machen.....Bike Tech Hikari Team


Sehr schön dicker Mann!   Wohltuende Abwechslung. Die Ratzefatze muß genau in der Farbe dranbleiben. Ich hätte die Bremsen und Vorbau gerne in schwarz, aber das ist Gehschmaggssache, ne wahr.  

fatboy marc


----------



## rasaldul (21. Mai 2004)

yo eddy mit monostay........was bewegt leute zu solchen wahnsinnstaten?   






nachzulesen hier


----------



## Deleted 1655 (21. Mai 2004)

Lhafty schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön dicker Mann!   Wohltuende Abwechslung. Die Ratzefatze muß genau in der Farbe dranbleiben. Ich hätte die Bremsen und Vorbau gerne in schwarz, aber das ist Gehschmaggssache, ne wahr.
> 
> fatboy marc



Danke des Lobes    und das mit den Vorbau schau ich mal wenn mal ein schwarzer mir über den weg läuft......


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Mai 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> yo eddy mit monostay........was bewegt leute zu solchen wahnsinnstaten?
> 
> 
> nachzulesen hier


 ... geiel   viel schlimmer find ich den schwachsinn von wurzelspeichung ...

 blasphemiker
 flo


----------



## Schrau-Bär (21. Mai 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... geiel   viel schlimmer find ich den schwachsinn von wurzelspeichung ...
> 
> blasphemiker
> flo



Na hörma, Floibex, wenn irgendwas nie aus der Mode kommen wird, dann sind das verzwirbelte Speichen !!


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Mai 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Na hörma, Floibex, wenn irgendwas nie aus der Mode kommen wird, dann sind das verzwirbelte Speichen !!


 ... baldrian ich brauch BALDRIANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!

 meinherz
 flo


----------



## rasaldul (21. Mai 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Na hörma, Floibex, wenn irgendwas nie aus der Mode kommen wird, dann sind das verzwirbelte Speichen !!


ob nun wurzel- oder radialspeichung - dafür gibt es nur ein wort: frevel!


----------



## Deleted 1655 (21. Mai 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> ob nun wurzel- oder radialspeichung - dafür gibt es nur ein wort: frevel!



Höhöhöhöhö hab hier noch ein Vorderrad mit White Nabe und speichen geflecht....mal schauen welchen Fahrrad ich das mal antuhe.....eventuell dem Breezer SSP......


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Mai 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> ob nun wurzel- oder radialspeichung - dafür gibt es nur ein wort: frevel!


 ... wurzel yep, radial nö  

 radialvoräver
 flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAlex (22. Mai 2004)

Ach, was solls: Ihr seid eben zu fett!!!!

Ich fahre Wurzelspeichung sogar bei meinem meistgetressten MTB (vorne) und beim Rennrad schon seit ichs habe; bei einem Laufrad auch hinten auf der linken Seite. Alle Teile sind schon mindestens 6 Jahre im Gebrauch. 
Radial geht auch, klar. Vorne kann man eh alles machen. Habe auch ne zeitlang radial auf der Zahnkranzseite gefahren. Das hat der XT-Nabe nicht gefallen, weil sich der Flansch rundherum ein bissel (schirmförmig) nach innen gebogen hat. Tja, Speichenspannung war wohl ein bissel hoch...

Ah, habe heute gerade der Welt hässlichste Titangabel bekommen. Will die jemand sehen?


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Mai 2004)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> .... Will die jemand sehen?


 ... ja ...

 ciao
 flo


----------



## joe yeti (23. Mai 2004)

jap gerne


----------



## gurkenfolie (23. Mai 2004)

nö, bitte verschon uns.


----------



## DerAlex (24. Mai 2004)

Tja, gurkenfolie, Erbarmen findet sich in meinem Wortschatz nicht.
Da ist sie nun, die Gute, über und über beklebt mit Folie auf der lustige, unnötige Sprüchlein zu lesen sind, weil sie ein Promo-Modell ist.
Fotografiert wie immer bei mir: Teil auf Bett. 
(Habe erst jetzt wieder Kraft gefunden, weil am Wochenende 2 Rennen angesagt waren und ich irgendwie tot war am Sonntag...)


----------



## odelay (24. Mai 2004)

erlaube mir mal auf folgenden eigenen Thread im TechTalkBremsenForum hinzuweisen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1257179#post1257179 
warum hier nochmal?:
- Fachkompetenz
- Retro-Bike
- passt auch zum "welche Rahmenfarbe nehm ich Thread"
- außerdem zum noch zu eröffnenden Thread "coolste Back-Badges"
- erwähnte ich Fachkompetenz?
 odelay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (27. Mai 2004)

Moijn Fäddichmacha !


----------



## 855 (27. Mai 2004)

oh mann, das gibt`s ja wohl gar nicht. nennt es spam, o.t. oder wie auch immer: ich setz mir hier mal nen persönlichen insider-smiley hin und freu mich nackig    und außer mir weiss wenigstens noch eine person um was es geht.
sorry, 855 (obsiejeimforumstöbert?)


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Mai 2004)

.... gaaanz on topic wieder  helden der landstrasse oder tut dummheit weh?

 ciao
 flo


----------



## Schrau-Bär (27. Mai 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> ob nun wurzel- oder radialspeichung - dafür gibt es nur ein wort: frevel!



Komm, Rasaldul, nu quengel nich, hat nicht jeder von uns eine dunkle Seite, die nur bei Vollmond zum Vorschein kommt ?   

Vielleicht kann ich Dich hiermit etwas gnädig stimmen : alt, schaltfrei und ausserdem noch radial ?! Hmm, is das nix ?   

Baschdel


----------



## ZeFlo (29. Mai 2004)

... aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh jaaaaaaa 

  mal wieder was richtig hübsches für gemüt und augen 







 alles wirklich vom feinsten, titan titanium compe rahmen, äusserst seltenes stück, geschmackvolle farbgebung (da kann sogar whoa noch was lernen) richtig dicke gänge 56er actiontec ti ring 

  geilesteilabernurfürschmerzfreie 
  flo


----------



## nimmersatt (29. Mai 2004)

bei den Amis gibts aber auch andere hübsch Sachen zu entdecken...

der Fahrer hat sich wohl etwas verschätzt


----------



## azraelcars (29. Mai 2004)

es spricht ja nicht gerade für den rahmen,wenn so ein düres vorderrad den crash überlebt


----------



## GTdanni (29. Mai 2004)

Ohh, aber gleichen Rahmen hab ich in Goseck zum MDC-CC gesehen. (In gleicher Haltung)  www.mdc-cc.de

Ich such mal ein Bild davon. mom 

Da ist es auch schon 






 Ist doch irgendwie komisch, oder?


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Mai 2004)

das Frühstückfundstück:

Lenkradextenders   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=4133649702&rd=1


----------



## THO (30. Mai 2004)

so was zum fertig machen, der neue hobel meiner mutter, frisch aus der werkstatt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (30. Mai 2004)

THO schrieb:
			
		

> so was zum fertig machen, der neue hobel meiner mutter, frisch aus der werkstatt:


  ohjeohje die arme frau  'nen rocky rohloff kann da denn segen drauf liegen ...

  sehrschigghoffentlichweismamizuwürdigenwasdudavollbrachthast
  flo


----------



## chainsaw (31. Mai 2004)

hatten wir das betthupferl schon, wenn nicht viel spass


----------



## chainsaw (31. Mai 2004)

und noch ein paar oldschool-pornobilder


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Juni 2004)

... sehr schön 

 aber nuuskuul porn jibbet auch 
















 *hach*
 flo


----------



## Owl Hollow (1. Juni 2004)

...an einem solch mediokren Rahmen...


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Juni 2004)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> ...an einem solch mediokren Rahmen...



... hehlerware nennt sich sowas doch 

ciao
flo


----------



## itz (2. Juni 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> aber nuuskuul porn jibbet auch



... ja den jibbet  






Cheers Chris


----------



## ibislover (2. Juni 2004)

isch wäääß ja nid...







/phil


----------



## Horst Link (2. Juni 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> sehrschigghoffentlichweismamizuwürdigenwasdudavollbrachthast
> flo



Du solltest mal das Rad vom Opa sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (3. Juni 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest mal das Rad vom Opa sehen


 au ja, will ich sehn  vom mamaziped wären auch grössere bilder durchaus angebracht finde ich.

 solch frevel kann nicht genug an den pranger gestellt werden 

 wartetnurdaswassersteigt
 flo


----------



## Horst Link (3. Juni 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> au ja, will ich sehn



Ich bin mal so frei....


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Juni 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mal so frei....


 ... rüstig rüstig der alte herr  


 riiiiiiiiiispekt
 flo


----------



## Jeroen (3. Juni 2004)

For those that didn't knew already; Bush is a dick... 

I say let's kill the bastard...

http://www.brokennewz.com/displaystory.asp_Q_storyid_E_962schwinn


----------



## rasaldul (4. Juni 2004)

weil man im fertigmacher alles darf 
deutschland-tour vor 1 std. direkt vor meiner haustüre........





spitzengruppe





spitze des hauptfeldes





voigt, kessler, ullrich (ohne gewähr!?)





ete z.





nachzügler


----------



## nimmersatt (4. Juni 2004)

@marc: du musst die Fahrer scharf kriegen, nicht den Holzzaun   

mitziehen, heisst die Devise! da üben wir noch... 

(Grüntenstafette bei uns vor zwei Wochen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (5. Juni 2004)

... gooooooooooooood moooooooooooorninggggggggggg dschööööööööööörmänieeeeeeeee!

live from cycling4fans 

 unabhängiger journalismus oder auch jaan ulrich, schon in gelb?











flo


----------



## m(A)ui (5. Juni 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32508&item=3680248756&rd=1

ist das nicht das "titan-rad" mit den stahlmuffen und stahlhinterbau, dass es vor jahren mal beim praktiker zu kaufen gab?
in nder bike-zeitschrift war da auch ein test dazu drin => schlechte beratung, scheiss fahrrad!

maui, der gespannt ist wieviel teuros für den rotz geboten werden...


----------



## azraelcars (5. Juni 2004)

das kann ich euch wirklich nicht vorenthalten 

sicher der einzige seiner art,es ist sicher noch keinen eingefallen,diese laufräder für diesen einsatzzweck zu verbauen


----------



## wanted man (7. Juni 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> das kann ich euch wirklich nicht vorenthalten
> 
> sicher der einzige seiner art,es ist sicher noch keinen eingefallen,diese laufräder für diesen einsatzzweck zu verbauen


unterhaltsam auch die ordografie ... "Also Gabellager und Griffe, natürlich von RICHY und nicht RITHY!"


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juni 2004)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> unterhaltsam auch die ordografie ..



Ja ja, die Sache mit dem Glashaus... 

Gruß Koko


----------



## wanted man (7. Juni 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, die Sache mit dem Glashaus...


tu pisst aba auch ein schlauperger, bäeindruknt


----------



## rasaldul (7. Juni 2004)

zerreisst mich.......


----------



## Bateman (7. Juni 2004)

verdammt bist Du schnell...

sehr schönes Teil MArc, wo haste den nur wieder her...  

Bateman


----------



## rasaldul (7. Juni 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> verdammt bist Du schnell...
> 
> sehr schönes Teil MArc, wo haste den nur wieder her...
> 
> Bateman



da stand vor 5 std. so ein typ in der einfahrt, öffnete den kofferraum seines wagens und drückte mir das frameset in die hand - sehr suspekt das ganze. der hatte sogar noch ein laufrad dabei, leider nahm er es wieder mit..................


----------



## azraelcars (7. Juni 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> da stand vor 5 std. so ein typ in der einfahrt, öffnete den kofferraum seines wagens und drückte mir das frameset in die hand - sehr suspekt das ganze. der hatte sogar noch ein laufrad dabei, leider nahm er es wieder mit..................



die absolute auf-nummer-sicher bestückung,da gibt es nicht viel zu meckern,fahre ich auch so,halt an einen anderen rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (7. Juni 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> zerreisst mich.......



Schönes Radl.....

Gib's zu Marc - Du hast die blauen hässlichen Kabeldreiecke nur drangeschraubt, dass wir was zu schnöden haben


----------



## Steinhummer (8. Juni 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> zerreisst mich.......
> 
> Da fehlen Lenkergriffe!
> 
> ...


----------



## rasaldul (8. Juni 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlen Lenkergriffe!
> 
> Schlauhummer
> 
> PS: Nur die blauen Kabelhänger passen nicht...


klugschei$$er!  

stütze wird noch silber und dann is´ gut.........







p.s: candy wild cherry im sonnenlicht ist chef!


----------



## bsg (8. Juni 2004)

@rasaldul: neid ... purer neid. die farbe ist einfach geil !

wenn die silberne stütze dran ist und der computer weg dann wären vielleicht noch ein paar schöne silberne schnellspanner nett . und wenn die felgen wirklich zitronengelb sind, dann könnte man die noch tauschen ...


----------



## nutallabrot (8. Juni 2004)

sehr schick!!

wenn du es wieder los haben willst würde ich mich mal ganz edelmütig erbarmen...   

Dann hast du jetzt ja glaube ich alle bis auf das Shock-a-Billy...oder habe ich die Übersicht verloren?


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Juni 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> p.s: candy wild cherry im sonnenlicht ist chef!


 ... ja für so a gebrauchsradl ganz hübsch    

 ichwillwirklichkeinenichwillwirklichkeinenichWILLSOWAS
 flo


----------



## Steinhummer (8. Juni 2004)

Brüller zumn Vorabend:

http://www.catsprn.com/Rednecks.htm

Steinhummer


----------



## j.ö.r.g (8. Juni 2004)

Bremsgummis tauschen! Diese originalen XTR sind derart häßlich.....


----------



## Cycleshark (8. Juni 2004)

.....ääähh der fred is bald 400'000 hits alt.... gratulasion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (9. Juni 2004)

Ich dachte,

eine aufwändige Lackierung kann einen Rahmen nur verschönern, aber in diesem Fall   


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3681118839&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Gruss


----------



## STP (10. Juni 2004)

...und einmal fertig machen...
...ist mein Stadtradel...


----------



## gurkenfolie (10. Juni 2004)

STP schrieb:
			
		

> ...und einmal fertig machen...
> ...ist mein Stadtradel...




die gabel passt irgendwie proportionstechnisch nicht so recht zum rahmen...


----------



## armin-m (10. Juni 2004)

STP schrieb:
			
		

> ...und einmal fertig machen...



Kommt sofort:

- 1.4er Slick vorne und ein Stollenreifen hinten? Was soll das bringen außer daß es sch... aussieht?

- Hinten fände ich eine schwarze Bremse schöner

- Der Sattel ist übel, ebenso die silberne Stütze

- Ein 0 Grad Vorbau mit Riserbar ist auch zum  :kotz: 

- Die Gabel wurde ja schon erwähnt

- Die Lackierungen von Barracuda fand ich noch nie besonders gelungen, aber das is nur meine Meinung...


----------



## STP (10. Juni 2004)

oki, ich wollte es ja nicht anders...  

An der Bremse für hinten wird gearbeitet, ich dachte aber eher an eine rote...
Das mit der Stütze ist wirklich ein Problem, da der Rahmen eine 26,4er bzw. 26,6er benötigt und da muß ich erst mal was schönes finden...
Was ist an dem Sattel übel? Der ist von 93 oder 94 und verrichtet seit dem klaglos seine Dienste. Ich meine mein Popo beklagt sich nicht!    
Der Lenker ist noch aus "Trial"-Tagen, passt aber mit diesem Vorbau auch prima zum Cruisen, na vielleicht kommt ja doch noch ein gerader Lenker dran.

Soweit komm ich mit der Kritik klar, das wären im übrigen auch genau die Punkte, die ich selber noch ändern wollte. Aber was findet ihr so schlimm an der Gabel? Original war am Rahmen eine weiße Starrgabel aus Stahl (geschweißt) verbaut. Jetzt ists ne schwarze mit Krone...die weiße war 1 cm länger, ansonsten hat sich an der Proportion/ Geometrie nichts weiter geändert. Der Rahmen ist wie gesagt auch schon aus ca. 93...

So, bitte weitermachen...


----------



## CarstenB (10. Juni 2004)

[Aber was findet ihr so schlimm an der Gabel? Original war am Rahmen eine weiße Starrgabel aus Stahl (geschweißt) verbaut. Jetzt ists ne schwarze mit Krone...die weiße war 1 cm länger, ansonsten hat sich an der Proportion/ Geometrie nichts weiter geändert. Der Rahmen ist wie gesagt auch schon aus ca. 93...

[/QUOTE]

...die Syncros ansich ist prima, aber passt halt nicht an einen fetten Alurahmen, dafuer sind die Standrohre zu duenne. Ausserdem gehoert sie in ein Rocky, sonst nix. Cannondale P-Bone ist da immer ok und guenstig finde ich. Aber im Endeffekt muss es Dir gefallen...

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (10. Juni 2004)

STP schrieb:
			
		

> ...und einmal fertig machen...
> ...ist mein Stadtradel...


na dann will ich auch mal 

also auf meiner "suckt gewaltig"-liste steht..
syncros vorbau und gabel!
vorderrad (radial igitt) inkl. bereifung
mavic steuersatz

an sich nette teile (mavic & syncros), passen jedoch überhaupt nicht! 

verbesserungsvorschläge alá whoa  
1. einen Steuersatz verbauen der nicht höher baut als das Steuerrohr lang ist! 
2. Syncros Vorbau raus und ein Answer A-tac mit Noodle (!) und 17° Rise rein.
3. Syncros Forke raus und eine Accu Trax rein!
4. beriefung sollte vorn und ninten schon übereinstimmen und zu radial sag ich lieber gar nix 

an der farbgebung, dem heckaufbau, sowie stütze und sattel kann ich nix verwerfliches feststellen.


----------



## STP (10. Juni 2004)

@ carstenb: 
...pssst: das ist doch ein Stahlrahmen...ihr wißt doch Barracuda, Tropfenform...von der Seite ist er natürlich ziemlich fett.


----------



## nimmersatt (10. Juni 2004)

das war mein Fertigmacher heute   

waren immerhin etwas über 600Hm, die es galt mit diesem Ungetüm auf dem Weg zum Schnee zurückzulegen

und dann noch das Rad vom Spezl und eine andere Packtechnik


----------



## cibi (11. Juni 2004)

Der nimmersatt macht mich fertig,findet auch den
letzten Brösel Schnee im Allgäu...  

Der Reiner (Eisenfahrer) hat ein elend langes Treppenhaus
und mindestens zehn bikes im Keller.  
An dieser Stelle ein kleines Dankeschön für den Arnheim-tech-support :


----------



## CarstenB (11. Juni 2004)

STP schrieb:
			
		

> @ carstenb:
> ...pssst: das ist doch ein Stahlrahmen...ihr wißt doch Barracuda, Tropfenform...von der Seite ist er natürlich ziemlich fett.



uups, sorry fuer die beleidigung mit dem bauxit. ist halt mehr meine welt  

schoenes rad und vor allem die gabel passt prima dazu finde ich 

gruss, Carsten


----------



## lebaron (11. Juni 2004)

Ray Charles






... die besten gehen wie immer zu früh ... !


----------



## kingmoe (11. Juni 2004)

STP schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Stütze ist wirklich ein Problem, da der Rahmen eine 26,4er bzw. 26,6er benötigt und da muß ich erst mal was schönes finden...



Ob sie schön ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden... Aber sie ist schwarz, aus Stahl und stabil: XT! Gibt es bei ebay immer wieder in 26,6mm für Peanuts, z.B. hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=15529&item=3682482573&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden!


----------



## PrimOChris (11. Juni 2004)

... ich habe noch ´ne syncros 330mm 26,6 über ...



We´ll miss you, Ray!


----------



## cibi (11. Juni 2004)

Vor ein par Monaten Johnny Cash,jetzt Ray Charles...
Unvergessen bleibt sein Auftritt als Ladenbesitzer in Blues Brothers.
Live sah ich ihn zuletzt im Juni 2003 mit Van Morrison bei der Songwriters
hall of fame Party.Hoffentlich bleibt uns "Van the man" noch ein paar
Jahrzehnte erhalten,für mich neben Nick Cave der wichtigste noch lebende 
Songschreiber.


----------



## nicolai (11. Juni 2004)

Unsere Jugend ist unsere Zukunft, hier ...



Gruss, nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (11. Juni 2004)

cibinium schrieb:
			
		

> ...



brüder im geiste !...


----------



## ZeFlo (13. Juni 2004)

... da bekommt bekloppt 'ne ganz neue bedeutung  

 unbedingt lesen 


 ciao
 flo


----------



## nimmersatt (13. Juni 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> unbedingt lesen
> 
> 
> ciao
> flo



rofl - ich glaub bei dir am See war das Wetter auch nicht so toll, viel gesurft, oder?  

ist aber eigentlich auch ein Fall für die SSp Galerie...


----------



## whoa (13. Juni 2004)

icke wiederma.. zerreisst mir inne luft! 






saubere sache..
















eingebaute klingel..






meine wichtigsten erkenntnisse..
1. rennt wie sau
2. kopfsteinpflaster olé
3. anlötumwerfer sind für'n ar$ch

auf den ersten metern fühlte ich mich wie ein kleines kind, dem zum ersten mal die stützräder abmontiert wurden.. solch ein nervöses, ja geradezu kippeliges lenkverhalten hatte ich dann doch nicht erwartet. in den ersten kurven hätte mich jede oma überholen können, so langsam war ich anfangs.. doch ich denke ich hab dran gefallen gefunden.


----------



## ZeFlo (13. Juni 2004)

... der herr belieben zu scherzen  was soll man da zerreissen  sehr schön  

 ... übrigens es geht noch deutlich "handlicher" so mit 75° lenkwinkel bekommt hakenschlagen eine ganz neue  bedeutung ...

 ichliebehandlichebikes
 flo


----------



## whoa (13. Juni 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... was soll man da zerreissen  sehr schön



nicht passend..
LX Pedalen, Edco Schnellspanner und der optisch zu bunte Salsa Stem

..aber das richt ich noch  als Pedalen hab ich Onza Ti bereitliegen, bei den Schnellspannern und dem Vorbau bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig.


ratschlägeerwünscht!
whoa


----------



## nordstadt (13. Juni 2004)

Der Vorbau: Bauxit möglich??? - Dann Cinelli (der Mit dem Loch) / Mavic (der Klappbare) / oder der Gruppe entsprechend DA

Sonst traumhaft (passend zum Sattel wär dann ne weisse Forke/Vorbau Kombi nett ach ******** ich wiedersprech mir selbst) Das Ding ist perfekt, aber...

Nice Ride!


----------



## Horst Link (13. Juni 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... der herr belieben zu scherzen  was soll man da zerreissen
> flo



Track Pearls sind soooooo schei$e...Ansonsten fein gebaut   

PS: Da gehört doch ne SID rein


----------



## whoa (13. Juni 2004)

@ nordstadt
an einen weißen vorbau und eine weiße gabel hab ich auch schon gedacht, wenn dann natürlich fillet brazed und von nöll. aber das würde momentan den rahmen sprengen.

@ horscht
i mog track pearls  habsch daher auch an allen bikes außer am whoarrior.. aber das wird ja auch nicht gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juni 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> und dem Vorbau bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig.



3ttt!

Die Hebel wären übrigens käuflich zu erwerben

Gruß Koko


----------



## whoa (13. Juni 2004)

man stelle sich vor..
..diese schönheit hab ich ebend in der foto galerie von fettkloß gefunden und er hat es gewagt sie nicht anständig hier vorzustellen


----------



## whoa (13. Juni 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hebel wären übrigens käuflich zu erwerben
> 
> Gruß Koko



da verbau ich ausschließlich dura ace (ja ja ich weiß an einen renner gehört campa!) und dann soll ich das mit pornoweißen bremshebeln kombinieren, obwohl die würden gut zu meiner couch passen


----------



## ZeFlo (13. Juni 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> ... zu bunte Salsa Stem
> 
> ....
> ratschlägeerwünscht!
> whoa


 ... aufkleber kann man(n)frau abziehen 

 ... hör nicht auf koksül, wer weiss wo das zeug wieder herkommt, ausserdem sieht die kombo richtig tuntig aus. ich ahne schon dass man sie irgendwann neben einem hellblauen bettlaken wieder zu gesicht bekommt 

 ... weisswandreifen, harmonieren auch mit der sid, horscht  gut der mann

 ratschläger
 flo


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juni 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... aufkleber kann man(n)frau abziehen
> 
> ... hör nicht auf koksül, wer weiss wo das zeug wieder herkommt



Neid, mein lieber Bodenseeschweizer, reiner Neid

Wo's herkommt kannst du ja lesen...Burscheid

Und ist für diesen Rahmen. Ach ja, wie eigentlich aus meinem Post herauszulesen...mir ging es nur um Lenker und Vorbau.

Gruß Koko


----------



## chainsaw (13. Juni 2004)

boah ey  

fehlt nur noch ne sitzbank fürs bikini-babe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nibbler (14. Juni 2004)

*meins!!!!*


----------



## singlestoph (17. Juni 2004)

die frau pezzo fährt auch hartteil in schön BUNT   
athen 15.mai 04 fotos by mir
stoph


----------



## dubbel (17. Juni 2004)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> die frau pezzo fährt auch hartteil in schön BUNT
> athen 15.mai 04 fotos by mir
> stoph



noch bunter & geschmackloser ging wohl nimmer.. 
ob das IOC sowas erlaubt?


----------



## singlestoph (17. Juni 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> noch bunter & geschmackloser ging wohl nimmer..
> ob das IOC sowas erlaubt?



leider ist da die uci verantwortlich und die erlauben und verbieten so ziemlich ohne konzept
stoph

und auf die uci als stylepozilei würd ich mich wirklich nich verlassen wollen
die sollen sich auf die dinge konzentrieren die sie wirklich gut können:
zb. leute ärgern


----------



## Cycleshark (17. Juni 2004)

...hmmm...wie cool kann denn ein ibääh name sein?....

check out the winning bidder of... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56197&item=3679603726


----------



## Eisenfahrer (18. Juni 2004)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> ...hmmm...wie cool kann denn ein ibääh name sein?....
> 
> check out the winning bidder of... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56197&item=3679603726



Der ist tatsächlich noch besser als _Speichelquark  _  

Hatten wir eigentlich den Link hier schon, auch wenn er völlig o.t. ist:
http://www.lepow.com/tag/

gruß
reiner


----------



## oropeza (18. Juni 2004)

Eisenfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist tatsächlich noch besser als _Speichelquark  _
> 
> Hatten wir eigentlich den Link hier schon, auch wenn er völlig o.t. ist:
> http://www.lepow.com/tag/
> ...




Seeeeeehr geil...


----------



## rasaldul (21. Juni 2004)

dachte ich mir doch die tage: was whoa kann, kann ich schon lange  







fillet brazed, immer wieder schön






whoa´s 1.fahrbericht nach hab ich hier eine vergleichbare affenschaukel, kommt aber wohl vom falschen vorbau (jedes meisterwerk hat seine tücken, wird noch.....). mtb fahren ist trotzdem cooler


----------



## bsg (22. Juni 2004)

@rasaldul: nett

@all: praktisch genau den gleichen agresti-rahmen habe ich als "mtb-version" im keller stehen (19"). falls jemand interesse hat gebe ich ihn aufgrund zeitmangel (sollte ein singlespeed werden ...) günstig ab (inkl. stahlgabel).


----------



## Lowrider (22. Juni 2004)

Schönes Nöll und Agresti  



			
				rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> dachte ich mir doch die tage: was whoa kann, kann ich schon lange
> QUOTE]
> 
> ich komme von der Strasse und hab sie in all den MTB Jahren nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (22. Juni 2004)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Nöll und Agresti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## itz (22. Juni 2004)

Märklin Baukasten meets Kohlefaser 

Oder auch ein Krutor aus der Tschechei ..

Chris


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Juni 2004)

... mir wird schwindelich, zu viel wasser heute 

 ichsolltedochbeibierbleiben 






 mirdrehtsichalles
 flo


----------



## Steinhummer (23. Juni 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... mir wird schwindelich, zu viel wasser heute



Ist die Flanke hollogramm-mäßig bedruckt, oder wie...??
 

 :kotz:  Oh, muss mal schnell Keramik-Laster fahren gehen...

Steinhummer


----------



## koenig_hirsch (24. Juni 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> Märklin Baukasten meets Kohlefaser
> 
> Oder auch ein Krutor aus der Tschechei ..
> 
> Chris



sieht aus als hätte einer die reste von little schu's williams in indianapolis von der strecke gesammelt und eine federgabel reingeschraubt...


----------



## ZeFlo (29. Juni 2004)

... noch einer das rohloff benutzung nicht der persönlichkeits entwicklung abträglich sei  











 flo


----------



## Horst Link (29. Juni 2004)

Aaaaah - endlich mal eine sinnvolle Nutzung des Aheadsystems


----------



## itz (29. Juni 2004)

Jetzt noch ein Tria Aufsatz und es ist perfekt  

Chris


----------



## Steinhummer (29. Juni 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt noch ein Tria Aufsatz und es ist perfekt



FAst! Zum abendlichen Eisdielen-Cruisen fehlt noch ein ordentlicher Apehanger. Platz is ja noch...

Mit dem Schellenbaum kann er dann bei Günther Noris' Bundeswehr-Big Band anheuern.

Steinhummer (still verwirrt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (29. Juni 2004)

... kreisen eher hoch geschätzte eigner dieses gerätes hat einen, hrrrmmm, gelegentlich ausgefallenen, geschmack  und bastelt auch gerne der gute 








			
				sehrgeehrterherrbrown schrieb:
			
		

> yet another fixed gear.  This had a modified Haro BMX fork with an extended steerer Zoom Brahma bars, Araya 7x aluminum rims with 28 mm Continental Grand Prix tires, Sugino cranks, Normandy large-flange hubs, Dia Compe BMX brake.








   hehehe
   flo


----------



## m(A)ui (30. Juni 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... noch einer das rohloff benutzung nicht der persönlichkeits entwicklung abträglich sei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sheldon Brown darf sowas!


maui


----------



## Kokopelli (30. Juni 2004)

Stoff für den nächsten verregneten Sonntag...

Viel Spass

Gruß Koko


----------



## Owl Hollow (5. Juli 2004)

Kommt VORbau nicht von "nach VORne" oder so?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27947&item=3685906407&rd=1


----------



## rasaldul (5. Juli 2004)

3d racing 3wheelbike by chris herting


----------



## Jeroen (5. Juli 2004)

Keith into DH:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27947&item=3686005060&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (6. Juli 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> 3d racing 3wheelbike by chris herting


nanana....
wo gehört es rein, na!?!? 


genau!

*HIER LANG! *

also, das ganze bitte nochmal und diesmal in den richtigen fred!  


gruß,
phil


----------



## bsg (6. Juli 2004)

das dürfte wohl das einzige dreirad der welt mit chris king steuersatz sein


----------



## itz (6. Juli 2004)

Moien Moien,

ach immer nur Fahrräder ist doch auch doof 

Deswegen kurioses aus dem WWW ... oder ich wollte doch nur mal schauen was ihr für Versandkosten habt und will eigentlich gar keine Flugtickets?!

von http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ ...

Cheers Chris


----------



## lelebebbel (7. Juli 2004)

war das schon?


----------



## dubbel (8. Juli 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen kurioses aus dem WWW ... oder ich wollte doch nur mal schauen was ihr für Versandkosten habt und will eigentlich gar keine Flugtickets?!
> 
> von http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ ...


wenn man das ticket dann für 25,- kriegt, ist es auch ganz günstig., 
egal wohin.


----------



## rob (8. Juli 2004)

leute, diese seite des fertigmachers ist ein absolutes highlight! die werd ich mir ausdrucken und einrahmen!


----------



## *3*2*1*meins* (8. Juli 2004)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> leute, diese seite des fertigmachers ist ein absolutes highlight! die werd ich mir ausdrucken und einrahmen!




Bitte poste dann einmal ein Bild von dem Rahmen.  
..bei über 700 seiten... 

..oder meinst Du nur die eine?


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Juli 2004)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> leute, diese seite des fertigmachers ist ein absolutes highlight! die werd ich mir ausdrucken und einrahmen!


 ... ganz meine meinung    prachtvoll einfach nur prachtvoll


 flo


----------



## Steinhummer (9. Juli 2004)

Wenn has du gude Farrad, wo leuft den gud, kannst du kaufen diese audo von achmed:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7908161878&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Steinhummer


----------



## stumpj-team (9. Juli 2004)

So,

jetzt hab ich die Accu Trax incl. ProStop am Rad   












Let the games begin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (9. Juli 2004)

Schöne Sammlung im Hintergrund   

Aber dat Rad, dat geit so näch !

- Unterschiedliche Felgen vorn und hinten ist verboten
- Der Vorbau ist schauerlich
- Die Contis gehören da nicht drauf
- Rostige Klemmschrauben geht natürlich auch nicht
- Die Pro-Stop wirkt an dem Rad etwas deplaziert
- Und fotografiert wird natürlich von der Kurbelseite
- Arghh ! Grüne Ventilstöpsel !!

Tja, so isses nunmal...
Also zurück ins Glied und weiterprobieren !   

Baschdel


----------



## andy1 (9. Juli 2004)

stumpj-team schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> jetzt hab ich die Accu Trax incl. ProStop am Rad


Ohjeeeeee,
wenn ich die Gabbel und Scheibe annem Alurahmen sehe, dann noch als Ahead  

(hab ich früher was verpasst?)

und dann noch die zierlichen Bremsheblchenchenchenchenchenchen...

dann bekomm ich das kalte Grausen !    

Also da muss erst noch ein richtiges Rad drumherumgebaut werden um diese Scheibe und die Gabel.

vielleicht die Accutrax auch noch fortwerfen und ne Suspenders besorgen...


----------



## oropeza (9. Juli 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> - Unterschiedliche Felgen vorn und hinten ist verboten
> - Der Vorbau ist schauerlich
> - Die Contis gehören da nicht drauf
> - Rostige Klemmschrauben geht natürlich auch nicht
> - Die Pro-Stop wirkt an dem Rad etwas deplaziert



...schließe mich an. Obwohl der Rahmen vom Ansatz her gar nicht mal schlecht ist mit der Gabel. Aber die Pro-stop is schon fies zum Rest


----------



## Schrau-Bär (9. Juli 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht die Accutrax auch noch fortwerfen und ne Suspenders besorgen...



Das ja mal ne gute Idee !

Dann aber bitteschön mit 'nem San Andreas-Ar$ch !  
... Und noch 'ner Pro-Stop hinten... und WP-Dämpfer und ... hach wär des schee !  

Baschdel


----------



## stumpj-team (10. Juli 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Sammlung im Hintergrund
> 
> Aber dat Rad, dat geit so näch !
> 
> ...



- Das Rad für hinten ist noch nicht fertig, hab die Gabel erst seit 2 Tagen   
- Der Vorbau ist zum testen optimal, denn die Gabel wird erst mal getestet vielleicht landet sie ja doch in der Vitrine   
- Die Contis fahre ich auf all meinen Rädern   
- An dem Ding ist nix!! rostig, is dem Alu  
- Ich glaube, das dieses Bremsmonster an jedem Rad deplaziert aussieht   
- Dann sieht man doch von der Bremse nix um die geht es doch  
- Die Ventilstöpsel sind uralte Panaracer   

Hab ja noch andere  

@andy1

Die Suspenders ist zu kurz   

@oropeza

Kann man die irgendwo plaziert anbringen


----------



## Lowrider (10. Juli 2004)

Ich hab neu auch ne "ProStop" an meinem Gerät    
Besser gesagt ich hab ein neues Spielzeug seit heut Morgen mit Stahlrahmen.... und da waren die Pizzateller schon dran...   

also Jungs, wir sind im Fertigmacher... los mit eurer Kritik


----------



## ZeFlo (10. Juli 2004)

... *lechz* sag das das nicht deine ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













   flo

 wobei, hierher gehört ja eher die da


----------



## Schrau-Bär (11. Juli 2004)

stumpj-team schrieb:
			
		

> - - An dem Ding ist nix!! rostig, is dem Alu



Die Klemmschraube vom linken Schalthebel ist aus Alu ???  

Baschdel


----------



## stumpj-team (11. Juli 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Die Klemmschraube vom linken Schalthebel ist aus Alu ???
> 
> Baschdel



Ne VA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (11. Juli 2004)

@Flo
Hab meine 916er Duc eingetauscht und ein bisserl draufbezahlt  
Geh jetzt schnell ins Jura ne Runde drehen. 

Ein Bekannter kommt noch mit, mit seiner Bimota YB6 Exup  

wünsch e schöne Tag
Lowy 
dersichfragtobmandiebrutaletieferlegenkann


----------



## Kokopelli (11. Juli 2004)

Ja, es ist wirklich das wonach es aussieht!  






















Gruß Koko


----------



## Alexxx (11. Juli 2004)

Moin,
boar der fährt mit meiner schönen Accu Trax, lange Jahre lag sie in meiner Vitrine unberührt ungekürzt, neu...
Aber gut was soll´s ist ja zum Fahren da und ich werde mir was anderes Schönes kaufen.

Alexxx


----------



## stumpj-team (11. Juli 2004)

Alexxx schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> boar der fährt mit meiner schönen Accu Trax, lange Jahre lag sie in meiner Vitrine unberührt ungekürzt, neu...
> Aber gut was soll´s ist ja zum Fahren da und ich werde mir was anderes Schönes kaufen.
> 
> Alexxx



Nur ruhig Blut!!

Die ist nur zum ausprobieren eingebaut worden, fahren wollte ich da so eigentlich nicht mit!

Gruß und bis nächste Woche


----------



## Schrau-Bär (11. Juli 2004)

stumpj-team schrieb:
			
		

> Ne VA



[Klugscheissmodus] 
Damit willst Du sagen, dass rostbraun eine Anlassfarbe von VA ist ?

In meinen Augen ist das Ogginol oxidiäät !

Tut das eigentlich not ?  
[/Kluscheissmodus]

Baschdel


----------



## DerAlex (15. Juli 2004)

Ich gehe jetzt mal einfach davon aus, dass mich keiner nach dem Suchbegriff fragt, mit dem ich das gefunden habe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Rodenz (15. Juli 2004)

Tuckentraktor ?????







bis dann Jan


----------



## manic (15. Juli 2004)

@Lowrider: *gier* *neid* *sabber*

Also ich liebe ja meine Laverda heiss und innig, aber...... da könnte ich schwach werden.....

Oder doch die 1000S? 

Und da mir unter Androhung von Gewalt verboten wurde den Rahmen noch mal zu posten, kann ich auch hier nicht wiederstehen:


----------



## andy1 (15. Juli 2004)

Was für ein Rad ist das ?
Alu in Ti-Muffen oder was ?


----------



## bsg (15. Juli 2004)

@andy1: Das dürfte auf Alu-Muffen geklebtes Alu sein. So in der Art wie Alan das auch macht.

Ich kenne die Lackierung, mir fällt aber das Modell im Moment nicht mehr ein ... Aber halt, ich glaube das war Peugeot (oder doch ein Raleigh) ?!?


----------



## whoa (15. Juli 2004)

bsg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne die Lackierung, mir fällt aber das Modell im Moment nicht mehr ein ... Aber halt, ich glaube das war Peugeot (oder doch ein Raleigh) ?!?


Peugeot VTT


----------



## olli (15. Juli 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein Rad ist das ?
> Alu in Ti-Muffen oder was ?



Reflex heißt es glaub ich...

Alumuffen

Carbon und Alurohre gemischt (ob eines davon evtl. noch CroMo ist, weiß ich jetzt nicht)

Edelstahl (oder CroMo??) Ausfallenden


----------



## expresso'93 (15. Juli 2004)

Ist ein Peugeot VTT 1000, Easton E 9 Alu mit Ritchey - XT Mix


----------



## andy1 (15. Juli 2004)

expresso'93 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein Peugeot VTT 1000, Easton E 9 Alu mit Ritchey - XT Mix


Also voll der Exote !  

Das Foto mit dem Rad entstand gestern auf der Zeil in Frankfurt, aussenrum immer jede Menge Gesocks und Gesindel...
Keine Ahnung wem es gehörte.

War seit langem mal wieder in Darmstadt, mensch da laufen wenigstens noch normale Leute rum - und da würde ich mein Rad auch rel. bedenkenlos abstellen.


----------



## Jeroen (17. Juli 2004)

Also... Kurbeln für Cola Dosen....

Ein directe anwendung habe ich dafür nicht, aber diese sind so rär das ich die einfach nehme muss...













Kleines nachteil; steht Cannondale 30th aniversary auf.. das kommt dah Shimano diese Kurbeln speziell für diese 30. Geburtstag gefertigt haben in sehr sehr limieterte auflage.... Nah klar... mit etwas Lackentferner kommen wir doch weiter....


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Juli 2004)

davon gabs dochne ganze serie oder nicht? eine komplette gruppe davon ist bestimmt jetzt schon unbezahlbar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (25. Juli 2004)

man, das ich sowas noch erleben muss! der fertigmacher schon auf seite 3 in den ewigen jagdgründen des classicforums verschwunden...

aber jetzt gibts was auf die augen. gerade im leichtbauforum entdeckt:




rb


----------



## roesli (26. Juli 2004)

Jeroen schrieb:
			
		

> Also... Kurbeln für Cola Dosen....
> 
> Ein directe anwendung habe ich dafür nicht, aber diese sind so rär das ich die einfach nehme muss...
> 
> Kleines nachteil; steht Cannondale 30th aniversary auf.. das kommt dah Shimano diese Kurbeln speziell für diese 30. Geburtstag gefertigt haben in sehr sehr limieterte auflage.... Nah klar... mit etwas Lackentferner kommen wir doch weiter....




Tatsächlich - die Kurbeln waren an einem Limited Edition Jeckyl vor zwei Jahren verbaut - als Teil einer kompletten silbernen XTR-Gruppe mit XT-Disc's. Das Rad nannte sich "Good Boy" und war mit einem Strassen- und einem Geländeradsatz für die bescheidene Summe von rund 8000 Eur käuflich. 100 oder 1000 Stück von dem Rad wurden produziert - bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher - und mehr polierte XTR-Gruppen gibt's auch nicht.

In frühen Einträgen dieses Forums war das Rad schon mal erwähnt - und auch mit Bildern belegt - schlag Dich mal bei Regen durch - es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sogar im Fertigmacher was zu finden wäre


----------



## odelay (26. Juli 2004)

mal wieder was zum "Fertigmachen": mein Neues   
eigentlich sollte es ja in den thread , aber der wurde leider geschlossen, also liebe Mods. macht ihn doch wieder auf, die Gemüter haben sich hoffentlich beruhigt, und ich mach dann auch noch gute Bilder
( und NEIN, die Flecken sind nicht auf der Decke )

zum Rad: neoklassischer Aufbau unter Fast-Einhaltung einer einfachen Farbrichtlinie
wer was konstruktiv-kritisches anzumerken hat wird mit einem Fluch belegt, unsachgemäße Kommentare sind willkommen  

btw: 11,3kg


----------



## nordstadt (26. Juli 2004)

Hat mich doch jetzt mal interssiert wie das aussah - und ich finds langweilig einfach zu silbern (die Gruppe - nicht den Präsentationsständer) - vielleicht würde es auf einem kleinem Schwarzen besser aussehen...






Mfg Chris


----------



## nutallabrot (27. Juli 2004)

ja wie, und den Umwerfer hamse nicht poliert?? Ist ja total Panne....


----------



## Cycleshark (27. Juli 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> ja wie, und den Umwerfer hamse nicht poliert?? Ist ja total Panne....



...nönö nix panne...is auch voll poliert...31.8 downpull/standart

pete


----------



## whoa (27. Juli 2004)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> aber jetzt gibts was auf die augen.


schönes m600!


----------



## m(A)ui (1. August 2004)

wat is los?
der fertigmacher seit 5 tagen ohne posting? :-O
so lange war der server doch gar nicht down!

radrennen in San Fransisco:




31% steigung!!!

maui

p.s. einfach ignorieren wo das bild herkommt!  :kotz: fu*k LA!!!


----------



## dubbel (2. August 2004)

m(A)ui schrieb:
			
		

> radrennen in San Fransisco:
> 31% steigung!!!



was isn da senkrecht / waagerecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (2. August 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> was isn da senkrecht / waagerecht?


Da bin ich Montag vor einer Woche hochgelatscht.


----------



## dubbel (2. August 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich Montag vor einer Woche hochgelatscht.


 I love L.A. 

ahnee, moment, das wär ja doppelt falsch...


----------



## THO (6. August 2004)

nur fliegen ist schöner:


----------



## odelay (6. August 2004)

nicht Klassik, wenig Mtb, aber es ist Keith  himself, der spricht. Immer ein Ohr wert.


----------



## Horst Link (7. August 2004)

Da ja das Singlespeedforum noch keinen Fertigmacher hat - an dieser Stelle ein paar Impressionen der Europameisterschaft 2004 der Kuriere in Warschau. Bildrechte bei jemand anderes. Einfach schöööön.


----------



## Steinhummer (9. August 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> ein paar Impressionen der Europameisterschaft 2004 der Kuriere in Warschau.




 Seeeeehhhr geil! Wer auch immer die Bildrechte hat, er ist ein Genie am Auslöser!

St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (9. August 2004)

meine neueste Errungenschaft bzw. die meiner Freundin für mich:
Was Altes und doch nicht alt aus einem Gewinnspiel (siehe Namen auf Rad -> TriTop).
Glaube da wurden 1111 dieser nach 70er Jahre Einfachmachart aufgebauten Bonanzarädern vertüddelt.
Dies hier wird wohl eins der am penibelsten aufgebauten sein.. wenn man da schon Fehler vom Prospekt her korrigieren muss.
Naja, es fährt sich nicht sonderlich toll, man kratzt schnell mit den 150er (!) Kurbeln am Boden. 
Waren die früher auch so kurz ?
Ich muss aber sagen dass es recht authentisch nachempfunden wurde.
Klar dass Shimpanso-Dreigang nicht passt und der HR-Reifen auch nicht...

((( und der hier will gleich wieder Geld :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=74468&item=5115018746 )))

Aber das ist eh nur ein Poser-Rad !
Die armen Leute die sowas auch noch an einen Radhändler zum Aufbauen geben müssen  
Aber sieht doch nicht schlecht aus :


----------



## THO (10. August 2004)

hoch hinaus, oder das die leute nie genug kriegen?


----------



## Horst Link (10. August 2004)

THO schrieb:
			
		

> hoch hinaus, oder das die leute nie genug kriegen?



Hey Thomas - neues Rad? Noch nen paar Sticker druff und nen paar Spokecards rein - und schon im THO Style


----------



## THO (11. August 2004)

neee!

neue frau:


----------



## andy1 (11. August 2004)

THO schrieb:
			
		

> neee!
> 
> neue frau:


Was für eine Disziplin ist das ?

Die "IchfallegleichnachvornevomRad" oder "hintenmöglichstwenigrip" oder "Wieschei$$ekannichaussehen" - Disziplin   ?


----------



## icke (11. August 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eine Disziplin ist das ?
> 
> Die "IchfallegleichnachvornevomRad" oder "hintenmöglichstwenigrip" oder "Wieschei$$ekannichaussehen" - Disziplin   ?





DA WÄR MANN GERNE VORBAU


----------



## itz (11. August 2004)

Schöne Bildken Horsch'd   

Aber mal weg von diesem Unleistungsbezogenen Spocht hin zu richtigem Sport  . 
Ja also wenn ich wüsste dass ich so aussehe wenn ich dope ... 




.... dann dope ich doch einfach nicht, oder?!

Qualle: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,grossbild-166958-310915,00.html

Cheers Chris


----------



## rasaldul (11. August 2004)

dieser rahmen wird sich bei der erstbesten möglichkeit das leben nehmen.......


----------



## THO (12. August 2004)

wieviel dollar haste denn gelassen marc?

aber immerhin schon power grips!!


----------



## rasaldul (12. August 2004)

THO schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel dollar haste denn gelassen marc?
> 
> aber immerhin schon power grips!!


was denkst du denn von mir? alles viel zu neu, da lassen wir lieber die finger von.........
ausserdem: ohne roller cam läuft da schon mal gar nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (12. August 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> was denkst du denn von mir?



War das jetzt so ernst gemeint, wie das Posting von Thomas?


----------



## rasaldul (12. August 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> War das jetzt so ernst gemeint, wie das Posting von Thomas?


jaaaa....natürlich


----------



## roesli (12. August 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eine Disziplin ist das ?
> 
> Die "IchfallegleichnachvornevomRad" oder "hintenmöglichstwenigrip" oder "Wieschei$$ekannichaussehen" - Disziplin   ?



Nennt sich "Trackskid" und ist unter Kurieren eine beliebte Beschäftigung:

Man nehme ein Bike mit Starrlauf, einige Meter Anlauf und blockiere dann das Hinterrad. Wer am weitesten kommt ohne zu treten, gewinnt.

An der Schweizermeisterschaft letztes Jahr waren's 120m......

Der Bursche mit dem weiss-roten Rennrad ist übrigens die geilste Sau, die ich kenne - kommt aus Amsterdam und ist extra für die Schweizer (!) Meisterschaft nach Luzern gereist. Fährt als  Starrlauf mit Haken & Riemchen und in einer Rechskurve bergab hält er die Karte in den Händen, um seinen nächsten Posten zu finden......


----------



## singlestoph (14. August 2004)

total topisch
die machen sich fertig in athen heute
stoph


----------



## Cycleshark (22. August 2004)

achtung 3. schweizer posting in folge


dat nen ick ma n doppelten klassiker... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7297&item=3695063344&rd=1

griiiiz onkle pete


----------



## Cycleshark (22. August 2004)

achtung 3. schweizer posting in folge....


dat nen ick ma n doppelten klassiker

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7297&item=3695063344&rd=1

griiiiz onkle pete


----------



## Owl Hollow (25. August 2004)

passt nicht genau in den ebay-thread, darum hier: neuartiges Lockout.

http://www.ricardo.ch/cgi-bin/auk?c...trcatid=10;lng=de;lotid=320275768;perlist=30;


----------



## zaskar76 (25. August 2004)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> passt nicht genau in den ebay-thread, darum hier: neuartiges Lockout.
> 
> http://www.ricardo.ch/cgi-bin/auk?c...trcatid=10;lng=de;lotid=320275768;perlist=30;



es ist wirklich schlimm wenn man manchmal sieht was mit hochwertigem material gemacht wird... noch schlimmer ist wenn man von solchen leuten sachen kauft, und diese wegen solchen vergewaltigungen defekt sind... und den leuten kann man noch nichtmal betrug unterstellen weil sie einfach zu blöde für diese welt sind- er verkauft es wahrscheinlich weil die hinterradfederung so schei$$e funktioniert


----------



## raymund (26. August 2004)

Mich würde die genauere Definition von 5x gefahren interessieren, denn das Teil sieht doch arg verbraucht aus.

Dem Arm nach zu urteilen, der das Rad hält, handelt es sich beim Verkäufer auch nicht um einen Zahnarzt.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 855 (26. August 2004)

raymund schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Arm nach zu urteilen, der das Rad hält, handelt es sich beim Verkäufer auch nicht um einen Zahnarzt.
> 
> Gruß
> Raymund


na na, immer diese vorurteile  
aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, warum niemand mein DEER FSR kaufen will  
abitur, studiert, sozialer beruf, 855


----------



## rasaldul (27. August 2004)

rechtzeitig zum wochenende dürft ihr euch an mir nochmal voll auslassen






na los, nur keine falsche bescheidenheit...........


----------



## andy1 (27. August 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> rechtzeitig zum wochenende dürft ihr euch an mir nochmal voll auslassen
> na los, nur keine falsche bescheidenheit...........


Gerümpelkammer ?
Wohl bereitgestellt fürn Flohmarkt?


----------



## ZeFlo (27. August 2004)

... na denn man los 

  noch nie was von tachokabel verlegen gehört, biketech vorbau (heimlicher markus storck verehrer wa  ) sicher auch gefälschte pinke cable hanger, 'nen mainstream moots wie ihn ja jetzt bald jeder hat (muuutant vermute ich aus einer mir bekannten lagerstätte) und gaaaanz da hinten so ein buntling  tststs

  diespinnendiefranggn
  flo


----------



## rasaldul (27. August 2004)

@andy1: gerümpelkammer? wie sieht denn dann eine feine auswahl an klassischen mtb´s aus - mit pinarello´s und technobull´s? also neeeeee........ 


@flo
[nachhilfemode]
sehr geehrter alter mann  ,
das ding heisst nicht "muuutant", sondern dh-88 und warum jeder mootant dazu sagt wissen nicht mal die von moots  - immerhin:


> This frame was made about a month before I arrived at Moots in April of
> 1996, so the records I have are not complete. My best guess on the number of
> DH-88's that we have sold is around 50.
> 
> ...


[/nachhilfemode]


----------



## THO (27. August 2004)

Na da will ich auch mal:

das bunte hinten würde ich bei mir in der kammer gern entsorgen, der rest bekannt, gabelproblem.
die feinsten kleinteile für dein fat top projekt auf dem postalischen weg.
dem lesewitz in berlin noch mal für die nummer 105 persönlich auf die finger gehauen, sorry marc.

thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (27. August 2004)

... land noch hingehen  

jugendliche trekkingradler autofahrer schlitzschraubendreheracrobaten 

  ...
  flo


----------



## andy1 (31. August 2004)

Ob ein Warnhinweis per aufkleber nützt?

Scheibenbremsen können gefährlich sein...

Auaaa


----------



## lelebebbel (31. August 2004)

wo rohe kräfte hirnlos walten.... aua.

irgendwie gehört diese schüssel hier auch rein, als kontrastprogramm quasi:

3.8 kilo "fahrrad"





grosses bild:
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/53791

das schaltwerk is interessant.. die kinematik erinnert irgendwie an längst vergangene zeiten.

ohne den schwarzen lack wäre der rahmen vermutlich mangels wandstärke durchsichtig


----------



## armin-m (31. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> das schaltwerk is interessant.. die kinematik erinnert irgendwie an längst vergangene zeiten.



Suntour X-1 hieß der Versuch damals, der sich nie durchgesetzt hat...


----------



## rasaldul (3. September 2004)

eines der seltenen "kinder"-modelle, aber grausamer aufbau und saratoga-build   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3697721609


----------



## kingmoe (3. September 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ein Warnhinweis per aufkleber nützt?
> 
> Scheibenbremsen können gefährlich sein...
> 
> Auaaa



Sollte das in USA passiert sein, werden demnächst ein paar findige Eichhörnchen über ein Heer von Anwälten dreistellige Millionenbeträge von der Scheibenbremsindustrie erstreiten, wetten!?! 
 

Ich sehe schon die Hinweise auf den Verpackungen...
"Scheibenbremsen verkürzen das Eichhörnchen-Leben in freier Wildbahn"
"Scheibenbremsen verursachen Fell-Fetzen"
"Scheibenbremsen können Puschelschwänzen gefährlich werden"
"Bitte in Scheibenbremsen eingeklemmte Kleintiere nich in die Mikrowelle legen"
...
Die Amis und ihre spaßigen Prozesse


----------



## zaskar76 (3. September 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> eines der seltenen "kinder"-modelle, aber grausamer aufbau und saratoga-build
> 
> man könnte noch ne 180mm kurbel oder länger dran bauen


----------



## climbmaxx (3. September 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ein Warnhinweis per aufkleber nützt?
> 
> Scheibenbremsen können gefährlich sein...
> 
> Auaaa



Is nur ne Werbeanzeige für Michelin - dem Tier is nix passiert.


----------



## oldschooler (3. September 2004)

nicht nur dass ich die echtheit anzweifle...

optisch sieht es einfach nur... mom...ich muss kotzen.....öhmm miserabel aus!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27947&item=3696974792&rd=1


----------



## climbmaxx (3. September 2004)

Schau doch genau hin, es prüft gerade die Speichenspannung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (6. September 2004)

erst das kokopelli in den himmel gelobt und dann dieses sätzchen angehängt   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7100322438


----------



## roesli (10. September 2004)

Muss man nicht fertigmachen - macht von alleine schon fertig:






Also entweder gab's da eine deutsch-amerikanische Verbrüderung oder die Ringel-Buben kopieren unterdessen besser als die Reisschüssler. So gesehen an der Eurobike.

Kauf mir, glaub ich, doch keine Tune-Naben.....


----------



## Owl Hollow (12. September 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5120758952&rd=1

Lustiges Teil, aber die Barends...
happy trails


----------



## oldman (12. September 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man nicht fertigmachen - macht von alleine schon fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was faellt mir dazu ein....
a) Ulli F. hat einen tollen Lizenzdeal mit ein paar Amis gedreht - nicht schlecht
oder
b) Uli F. und Ringle beziehen die Rohlinge aus dem gleichen Werk in Shentsen - eher schlecht fuer Uli F., demnaechst koennte dann Mounty das gleiche Design haben..
oder
c) Uli F. weiss garnichts von der Popularitaet seines Designs in den USofA - sehr schlecht

Mal sehen, wann die Truemmer in D erhaeltlich sind... auf der Ringle Webpage ist noch nix.
oldman


----------



## Eardi (12. September 2004)

@rasaldul and http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7100322438

"Yeti ist die Kultmarke schlechthin. Sie gehört zu den Firmen die Mountainbikegeschichte geschrieben haben. Yeti hatte schon immer den ultimativen Kultfaktor überhaupt.  Wie Yeti typisch mit einem ovalen Steuerrohr und am Oberrohr liegenden Zuganschlagspunkten für die Bautenzughüllen. Der Kokopelli wurde nur in geringen Stückzahlen gefertigt auch nur eine Saison  lang. Er ist ein Muss für jeden Sammler. Deshalb verpassen Sie nicht die Chance auf ein Top Sammlerstück. Für *versierte Schei$$er * ist der Rahmen mit Sicherheit reparabel. Made in USA."

Vielleicht hatte FTW Probleme mit Durchfall? Oder gar Verstopfung? Oder ist der Unterschied zwischen ARC und Kokopelli, dass ersterer geschweißt und letzterer mit biologisch 100% abbaubarem Hochleistungskleber zusammengebraten wurde?


----------



## olli (12. September 2004)

Ich liebe Celeste. Und Ihr?


----------



## Owl Hollow (14. September 2004)

...ein Wunder, dass es Scott noch gibt, wenn die doch Rahmen für Auflagen von 10 Stück entwickelt haben...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9193&item=5121919689&rd=1

happy trails


----------



## azraelcars (14. September 2004)

durch einen wiederholten zufälligen zufall  konnte ich heute in besitz dieses doch eher nicht alltäglichen asphaltschneiders kommen




das ist so der anschaffungszustand.sollte jemand im bild fehlende teile besitzen,und trennungsgelüste verspüren,kann er mir mal schreiben.
ferner,eine vorsichtige anfrage.aus platzgründen,und weil ich damit nicht mal 100 km gefahren bin,seit ich es habe,will ich mich unter umständen von meinen attitude trennen.bilder in galerie,zusätzlich gibt es die nicht abgebildete original-GABEL,interessierte,erwerbslustige und doch ein wenig betuchte  menschen können mich per pm oder mail erreichen.
wie gesagt,kein notverkauf,ist auch nicht wirklich teuer,aber a bisserl was kostet´s schon.
mfg
amir


----------



## olli (14. September 2004)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> ...ein Wunder, dass es Scott noch gibt, wenn die doch Rahmen für Auflagen von 10 Stück entwickelt haben...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9193&item=5121919689&rd=1
> 
> happy trails



11 Euro nochwas, 8 min vor Schluss und Hessen. Wenn andy1 das sieht, wird er einen herzinfarkt bekommen. Naja, vielleicht sieht er es gerade, ich schicke ihm mal ne andymail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (14. September 2004)

...und vielleicht braucht ja gerade noch einer eine "Kult"-Federgabel...
(so, schluss mit ebay-Postings für heute)

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&?ViewItem&item=7102116424


----------



## oropeza (14. September 2004)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> ...und vielleicht braucht ja gerade noch einer eine "Kult"-Federgabel...
> (so, schluss mit ebay-Postings für heute)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&?ViewItem&item=7102116424



...ja nee, is klar. Nur vom Feinsten...


----------



## manic (16. September 2004)

So, endlich fertig!

nachdem es lange nur iM Eck lag und nicht angelangt wurde, weil ich meinte keine passende GAbel zu haben. Und danns chaut man mal im teileregal genauer nach... na ja, doof halt.

Aber da kommt trotzdem noch was anderes leichteres rein. 

P.S.: Für das MErlin hätte ich noch ein paar Campa Teile (Record Kurbel, Choprus Bremsen, Record schaltwerk). Musst Dich halt von der Shimano trennne. Will ja eh niemand. Davon abgesehen: Ich nehm Die auch den Rahmen ab, um ihn einer Campa-Gruppe zuzuführen.


----------



## azraelcars (16. September 2004)

hallo

nette gabel,die einstellung der cantis sieht mir etwas komisch aus,aber ich hatte nie solche bremsen,das wir schon so gut sein.
das merlin ist bis auf pedale schon komplett,es fanden sich ein paar teilespender.es ist kein endgültiges setup,für´s erste soll es fahrbar sein.
und trennen will ich mich auch nicht davon  ,habe ja gerade das klein verkauft,ich könnte  ja akuten radmangel erleiden.
bilder demnächst.
mfg
amir


----------



## manic (16. September 2004)

Jau, die BRemsen sind sozusagen noch provisorisch, da noch Onza Chill Pills rankommen (in neu und blau) und dann gibts auch neue Querzüge und es wird vernünftig eingestellt. Aber ich war zu gierig wneigstens einmal über dne Hof zu fahren.


----------



## sir.ice (17. September 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, die BRemsen sind sozusagen noch provisorisch, da noch Onza Chill Pills rankommen (in neu und blau) und dann gibts auch neue Querzüge und es wird vernünftig eingestellt. Aber ich war zu gierig wneigstens einmal über dne Hof zu fahren.





hoffentlich bleibt es nur bei dem Hof.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $cannondale$ (18. September 2004)

Wußte gar nicht daß Syncros damals auch ganze Bikes hergestellt hat!??  

Lass mich ja gerne eines besseren belehren, aber da stimmt doch was nicht...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33503&item=5123256031&rd=1

So long,

$cannondale$


----------



## Ludwig (18. September 2004)

Hat jemand Interesse an alte Zeug's !


----------



## ZeFlo (18. September 2004)

... schrecklicher  integrierter steuersatz, gravuren 






 carbon mit titanstringtanga's :kotz:










 dasgehörtmitfreiheitsenzugbestraft
 flo


----------



## ZeFlo (18. September 2004)

... doch noch schröcklicher 

 kalle n's rr hinterbau  







 ...
 flo


----------



## azraelcars (18. September 2004)

hätte ich mir damals die gebale behalten,wäre ich heute ein reicher mann.wäre auf dem weg zu den eigenen jet schon viel näher,ich konnte mir schon ventilkappen kaufen  
so gesehen bei einen online shop







Rock Shox Indy SL Long Travel / 1 1/8"  




Produktinfo: Leichtbaufreaks aufgepasst !!! Rock Shox Indy SL 

Modell 99, neu und ungekürzt. Volle Schaftlänge 280mm, Aluschaft 
Die Federgabel hat 2 Elastomere mit Stahlfedern. 
Optimale Allroundgabel für alle Cross Country Racer. 
Die Gabel wird mit Shox Boots ausgeliefert. 80mm Federweg. 
Die Gabel hatte einen VK von DM 799,--. Ein Supergewicht von 1300 Gramm.  

Preis: 500,00 EUR 
431,03 zzgl. 68,96 MwSt. 

Anzahl:


----------



## Steinhummer (19. September 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> gravuren
> flo


Gelsenkirchener Barock auf zwei Rädern...   Was mal wieder beweist: Schlechtes muss nicht billig sein.

Kohlenkästen kann ich eh nicht ab - zumindest beim MTB. Viel zu wenig widerstandsfähig. Eine blöd eingegrätschte Arschbombe, das Teil scheppert gegen nen Stein, dann kannst du die nächsten XXXX Euronen locker machen.

Dann doch lieber Stahl (aus Essen) als Barock (aus Gelsenkirchen).

St.


----------



## lelebebbel (20. September 2004)

da hast du recht. dabei hat uns doch die natur so eine gute alternative zur kohle gegeben!

aus dem leichtbauforum ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=134152 ):

http://www.bme.szm.sk/bambooframe.htm


----------



## roesli (20. September 2004)

Auch schon ziemlich schlimm: 






 :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz: 

Die spinnen, die Gallier


----------



## manic (22. September 2004)

MAMAAAAA ich blute!!!!


----------



## ZeFlo (24. September 2004)

... als mod darf ich das auch nicht tun ich bin unwürdig boah bin ich schlecht    

kantenklatscher mit baulaster 






  ciao
  flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (24. September 2004)

preisfrage: was passt hier nicht so wirklich??? aber mit sicherheit eine wirklich rare kombination die man nicht so oft zu sehen kriegt...


----------



## oldman (24. September 2004)

ist doch logisch... der Typ haette den bloeden Aufkleber vom Rahmen entfernen sollen....


----------



## Marcus (2. Oktober 2004)

Hm, will eigentlich keiner die 20.000 knacken?

Gab es den eigentlich schon?






/r


----------



## Zaskarpeter (2. Oktober 2004)

Naja Rockshox an nem Manitou das tut schon verdammt weh  
Und dann noch Gelb und mit Gegebhalter für Canties und ne V-Brake montiert.
Ein Teil angebaut und gleich 3 Fehler gemacht.


----------



## smog (2. Oktober 2004)

hallo allerseits, ich habe irgendwie das bedürfnis mein neues bike der ganzen welt zu zeigen, bin ich hier richtig?

ja, es kommt noch eine vorderbremse ran.  
und ja, obwohl ich natürlich einen gewissen stolz verspüre, bin ich auf jegliche kommentare gefasst.

(nicht ganz singlespeed, sonst wärs in der ss-galerie..

gruz
smog


----------



## oropeza (2. Oktober 2004)

smog schrieb:
			
		

> hallo allerseits, ich habe irgendwie das bedürfnis mein neues bike der ganzen welt zu zeigen, bin ich hier richtig?
> 
> ja, es kommt noch eine vorderbremse ran.
> und ja, obwohl ich natürlich einen gewissen stolz verspüre, bin ich auf jegliche kommentare gefasst.
> ...




...  . Was´n das für´n Rahmen. Surly, IF?

Meine Erfahrung bei flacher Starrgabel und schmalen Straßenpellen ist jedoch die eingeschränkte Seitenneigung, von wegen Pedalaufsetzer und so!


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Oktober 2004)

smog schrieb:
			
		

> ...nicht ganz singlespeed, sonst wärs in der ss-galerie..
> gruz
> smog


  ... schick, endlich mal 'nen vernünftiges 3gang rad  

  ist das der versuch den du mal im ssp forum beschrieben hast mit den 3 ritzeln auf der king ssp nabe?

  ciao
  flo


----------



## DerAlex (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi Smog, also, die Kurbel ist auch genemigt!


----------



## Steinhummer (2. Oktober 2004)

smog schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl ich natürlich einen gewissen stolz verspüre, bin ich auf jegliche kommentare gefasst.


Ok, nimm dies: SEX PUR!!! Schließe mich meinem fragenden Vorredner an: welcher Rahmen?
Ach, und noch was. Bist du ausm Bahnkader, oder gehts bei euch nur bergab (Radlerparadies sozusagen)?

 

St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (2. Oktober 2004)

is der staurahmen selbst zusammengebraten??? sieht bei smog seinen fotos fast so aus???
PORNO ABA GOIL!    ... vor allem die king-lösung is mal ne echt klasse anregung finde ich.


----------



## THO (3. Oktober 2004)

naja ein glück wir sind nicht dabei:

NOTICE: In light of the current world situation and until further notice-
I WILL NOT ACCEPT BIDS FROM OR SHIP ITEMS TO FRANCE.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I support the fight against terrorists in Iraq and the world. I am thankful to ALL nations in the coalition. To those who fight, and to those who have selflessly laid down their lives in the pursuit of freedom for others, I say, "You make me proud to be an American", and I thank you all.


----------



## smog (3. Oktober 2004)

@oropeza
hast schon recht, mit treten in kurven is nix.

@floibex
jep, im moment 46 zu 15/16/17.
für basels strassen die optimale übersetzung.

die meiste schweissarbeit by agresti, geometrie, gestaltung, rohre zuschneiden u.s.w. by myself.

gruz
smog


----------



## sevenack (3. Oktober 2004)

Bitte hiermit ergebenst um Euren Kommentar...


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Oktober 2004)

... die sattelstellung ist grenzwertig und die kette auf dem kleinen kb sieht einfach nur schei$$e aus 


 flo


----------



## sevenack (3. Oktober 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... die sattelstellung ist grenzwertig und die kette auf dem kleinen kb sieht einfach nur schei$$e aus



dabei hab ich mir so viel Mühe gegeben, alles richtig zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (3. Oktober 2004)

sevenack schrieb:
			
		

> dabei hab ich mir so viel Mühe gegeben, alles richtig zu machen...


 ... keine angst, du schaffst das noch 

 zuversichtlich
 flo


----------



## Zaskarpeter (3. Oktober 2004)

Hast du etwa den original Vorbau versiebt?  
Und der geile GT Nietensattel is auch nicht mehr dran.
aber sonst


----------



## sevenack (3. Oktober 2004)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du etwa den original Vorbau versiebt?


natürlich nicht! nur hat der keine noodle...


> Und der geile GT Nietensattel is auch nicht mehr dran.


  


> aber sonst


   danke!


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Oktober 2004)

... dresdner  oder horschtcore goes fäschn   







diedresdner 
flo


----------



## THO (6. Oktober 2004)

..die dresdner...

aber lieber bodenseetaucher, dass diese durchaus zivilen farben  nicht von horschtcore stammen können .... ist ja wohl augenscheinlich.

ja in dresden fahren noch mehr leute rad, auch andere hörschte!

die seite ist aber durchaus zu empfehlen. cielab.org

thomas


----------



## Radebeuler (7. Oktober 2004)

mal wieder was zum Wahlkampf in den Staaten


----------



## andy1 (7. Oktober 2004)

sevenack schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte hiermit ergebenst um Euren Kommentar...


Nun, ich denke ich habe Deinen Vorbau rumliegen, jetzt weiss ich zumindest wo er dran gehört.
Hat mir aber gefallen da so herzerfrischend anders...

Na, der Syncros ist zwar weiß aber...


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Oktober 2004)

... radpflegerin  und immer schmiermittel dabei 






ciao
flo


----------



## andy1 (8. Oktober 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... radpflegerin  und immer schmiermittel dabei
> 
> 
> ciao
> flo


Big Brother is watching you ? Oder du sollst nix von mtbr klauen   

So, nun aber bitte nochmal mit Bild !


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Oktober 2004)

... jajajajaja is geändert 

dummbachl
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (9. Oktober 2004)

GIBTS SCHLIMMERES ???


----------



## gurkenfolie (9. Oktober 2004)

wasn dat für ne sattelstütze?


----------



## andy1 (9. Oktober 2004)

eine mit Sollbruchstelle...


----------



## foenfrisur (9. Oktober 2004)

absolut häßlich das cd.............

 :kotz:


----------



## Protorix (9. Oktober 2004)

das ist aber auch ein gewaltiger sprung, 
von der pedro´s dame wieder zu einem fahrrad 

da kann das fahrrdad diesesmal nie gewinnen *G*


----------



## roesli (9. Oktober 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> wasn dat für ne sattelstütze?



Federsattelstütze aus Reisschüsselistan 

Die Funktion ist schlechter als das Design   

Hab ich das Richtig gesehen an dem Bike? 

Campagnolo-Schaltung???

In der Mixtur???

:kotz:


----------



## Protorix (9. Oktober 2004)

siehst du richtig


----------



## WODAN (9. Oktober 2004)

Mit der tollen Federsattelstütze und der Federgabel hat es aber nicht den Namen "Warrior" verdient! 

Sonst kann ich mich nur meinen Vorrednern anschliessen  :kotz:


----------



## whoa (9. Oktober 2004)

Warrior? Das Ding? SKANDAL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (9. Oktober 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich das Richtig gesehen an dem Bike?
> 
> Campagnolo-Schaltung???
> 
> ...


Gibt ja jetzt schon Carbon-Flatbar-Daumen-Zeigefinger-Shifter von Campaknollo... in Record-Quali....

janz neu auf Eurobike gesehen


----------



## theofil11 (9. Oktober 2004)

Sind die Schalthebel einfach nur als Ergänzung zum RennerProgramm gedacht, oder plant Campa wieder den Einstieg ins MTB-Business?

CarbonRecordSTISauHund


----------



## m(A)ui (9. Oktober 2004)

campagonolo schrieb:
			
		

> Chorus Flat-Bar Ergopower
> 
> Chorus Flat-Bar Ergopower sind die ideale Lösung, um maximale Leistung, geringes Gewicht und größten Komfort in einem Produkt zu vereinen. Mit diesen Bedienelementen lassen sich die Schaltkomponenten und Bremskörper der Chorus Campagnolo mit Präzision kontrollieren.
> Die Chorus Flat-Bar Ergopower integrieren Schalt- und Bremshebel in einer einzigen Komponente. Das Ergebnis ist eine kompakte und sehr leichte Einheit. Sowohl die linke als auch die rechte Einheit sind mit einem Anzeigefenster versehen, an dem jederzeit die genaue Position der Kette auf dem Kettenblatt und dem Ritzelpaket abgelesen werden kann.
> ...


----------



## roesli (9. Oktober 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt ja jetzt schon Carbon-Flatbar-Daumen-Zeigefinger-Shifter von Campaknollo... in Record-Quali....
> 
> janz neu auf Eurobike gesehen




Weiss ich, weiss ich.... und in Alu auch bei Centaur & Veloce und Plaste in der Mirage. Allein schon ein Ding für den Fertigmacher - Die Schalthebelanordnung ist so mistig, dass ich sogar meine Spinnenfinger nur mit einfädeln an den Zeigefingerhebel bring. 

Theoretisch lassen sich die Teile ja schon auch an einem MTB brauchen - wenn man mit einer 30-29 als kleinstem Gang und mit Cantileverbremsen   fahren mag.


----------



## theofil11 (9. Oktober 2004)

Von der Schalteinheit mal abgesehen sehen doch die Bremshebel doch ganz ordentlich aus...

Nur sind sie meiner Meinung nach einfach 10 - 15 Jahre zu spät , oder?


----------



## Morfeus (10. Oktober 2004)

ja, es gibt schlimmeres:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5127895642&category=9193


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (10. Oktober 2004)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> ja, es gibt schlimmeres:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5127895642&category=9193



Ganz klasse find ich den "MANITOU"-Aufkleber   

Die Götter müssen verrückt sein.....


----------



## cluso (10. Oktober 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz klasse find ich den "MANITOU"-Aufkleber
> 
> Die Götter müssen verrückt sein.....




Aber die Beschreibung ist zum "auf der Zunge zu zergehenlassen" 

Gruß


----------



## *adrenalin* (12. Oktober 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> flo



nicht zu toppen!!! :kotz:


----------



## whoa (12. Oktober 2004)

jetzt noch ein paar äußere Konifizierungen und ich hätt's glatt für 'nen inselbauxitrenner gehalten 

wenn auch nur einer auf die idee kommt mein pace vollzu..:kotz: dem erzähl ich aber was...


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Oktober 2004)

... fussballgeschädigter forstschrat  
inselbauxit in kasten- oder rohrform gibts nicht. die einzigen rahmenteile die annähernd kasten form haben sind die kettenstreben am wiesmann. und deren material steht ja wohl nicht zur diskussion 

und bauxit hört hier auf die namen sakae und quintana roo kilo 

bärliner...
flo


----------



## Argentine soul (13. Oktober 2004)

was soll dass ??

bitte drei ketten für mein fahrad


----------



## azraelcars (21. Oktober 2004)

das das ständige kopfgerüttel beim downill  nicht gesund sein kann,vermutete ich schon länger  




hat er selber angefertigt 
armer rahmen,kann ich nur sagen.


----------



## azraelcars (21. Oktober 2004)

es ist eh krank,das unter dem suchbegriff KULT 279 einträge zu finden sind,von denen vielleicht einer oder zwei das zurecht tragen,das andere ist meist irgendein schrott,von dem noch nie jemand gehört hat.der hier ist aber der absolute king of kult  




In dezentem Schwarz


----------



## Steinhummer (21. Oktober 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> der hier ist aber der absolute king of kult


WOW! Ein echter Comus! Der ist doch damals, so 92 rum, von Chris Coma in Sodoma County von Hand echt fußgeschweißt worden! Hat jemand nähere Infos? Auch wenns nervt: Was zahlt man denn für so ein Teil?

St.


----------



## Protorix (21. Oktober 2004)

verzeiht meine unwissenheit aber 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=7109170024&rd=1

ist das wirklich von syncros 

das ist tune oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (22. Oktober 2004)

Sieht irgendwie aus wie rot eloxierte CookS, würde ich ma sagen.


----------



## olli (22. Oktober 2004)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> verzeiht meine unwissenheit aber
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=7109170024&rd=1
> ...



PBC bzw Topline


----------



## theofil11 (22. Oktober 2004)

Seits Ihr blind?

Des is a tjun vom Fahl Ulli,  Saubande !


----------



## olli (23. Oktober 2004)

theofil11 schrieb:
			
		

> Seits Ihr blind?
> 
> Des is a tjun vom Fahl Ulli,  Saubande !


Tschuldigung, ich habe wohl zu sehr aufs geschlossene Pedalauge und die Anordnung des 4-Kants geachtet und zu wenig auf den Spider :-(.


----------



## andy1 (23. Oktober 2004)

Fahrrad-Überraschungspaket bei ibäh:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5132951383


----------



## GTdanni (23. Oktober 2004)

Soetwas werden sicher einige von uns ihren Erben hinterlassen.


----------



## Owl Hollow (23. Oktober 2004)

...mal wieder ein Bike zum fertigmachen...
dass der Aufbau nicht "classic" ist, weiss ich natürlich selber, erkenntnisleitende Fragestellung sollte eher sein, ob man sowas mit einem 94er Colnago Titanio Rennrahmen mit doppeltem Unterrohr machen darf   
Details (Foto ist unscharf, ich weiss): Colnago Titanio 94, Colnago Carbongabel, King Steuersatz, Shimano 600-Mavic CXP30 Radsatz (radial), XT 9fach STI, Kurbel und Schaltwerk, Ultegra 9f. Kassette, Syncros Vorbau und Sattelstütze, Race Face Lenker, Barends, Dura Ace Bremsen (und, gewissermassen als Zitat, Campagnolo Schnellspanner).
happy trails


----------



## 855 (24. Oktober 2004)

so wie es ausschaut hat derjenige schon ahnung, wie man ein rad aufbaut. es passt zwar nichts zusammen aber die gesamterscheinung stimmt.
also mir gefällt es, auch wenn ich es anders aufgebaut hätte...
855


----------



## DerAlex (24. Oktober 2004)

Ratet mal was das ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (24. Oktober 2004)

[Klugscheissmodus] Die Customlackierung auf einem Klein Attitude Oberrohr, das gerade beim amerikanischen Ableger des Auktionshauses verkauft wird...
[/Klugscheissmodus]


----------



## azraelcars (26. Oktober 2004)

schutzbrille aufsetzen,augenkrebsgefahr  




viel schlimmer als die reifen ist für mich die marzocchi.obwohl ich da scheinbar eine trend verschlafen habe,den das ist durchaus üblich-




einfach marin als suchwort


----------



## Deer (28. Oktober 2004)

Zum Thema Augenkrebs


----------



## sporty (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab das Gefühl da entwickelt sich eine Eigendynamik :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=139875


----------



## rasaldul (29. Oktober 2004)




----------



## andy1 (29. Oktober 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

>


Die Buben haben alle Größenwahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frey (29. Oktober 2004)

wie wärs hiermit?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5134168111&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Steinhummer (29. Oktober 2004)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs hiermit?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5134168111&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


  Räder mit Anlötsockel für Dynamo sind sowieso die besten. schlimm, dass es das heute kaum noch gibt...

St.


----------



## ZeFlo (29. Oktober 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

>



... ich weiss nicht was du hast, ist doch hübsch  vor allem mit der farblich harmonisch abgestimmten gabel 

noch schöner wäre er aber mit den neusten wtb teilen  und dual control 


flo


----------



## Lurchi58 (30. Oktober 2004)

zu einem arc hat es damals nicht gereicht (grosse Darstellung im Album)


----------



## kingmoe (30. Oktober 2004)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs hiermit?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5134168111&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW



Der Vorbau und der m&m-Aufkleber harmonieren perfekt!


----------



## Diggler (30. Oktober 2004)

selten so gelacht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85115&item=7110949018&rd=1

Gruß,
Diggler


----------



## ZeFlo (31. Oktober 2004)

... zur abwechslung mal wieder was richtig geiles  trotz oder wegen des einen ganges und der gesamt komposition 

'92 slingshot ssp 







ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (2. November 2004)

*... P O R N ... *






ciao
flo


----------



## cibi (3. November 2004)

Aus dem Bike-o-bello Katalog '92 ,oder wie blind
muß ein(e) Fotograf(in) wohl sein um...

Immerhin hat der Assistent ja noch ein gutes Bild geschossen.  

Have fun 
cibi


----------



## Steinhummer (3. November 2004)

cibinium schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Bike-o-bello Katalog '92...


"Arrgghhhh... wir müssen pissen - DRINGEND!!!"

"Kommt, ihr Drei, den Shot ziehen wir jetzt noch durch..."

Schlimme Klamotten :kotz: , danke für den morgendlichen Augenkrebs...  

St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (3. November 2004)

YEAH BABY!

Always Remember : RIDE IN STYLE!!! 

PORNSTYLE


----------



## tonicbikes (3. November 2004)

wie kann man ein ARC so...........

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5136255447&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## stylzdavis (3. November 2004)

Zu dem Yeti fällt mir echt nur ein Wort ein: LOOOOOOOOOL  

Den Rahmen würd ich nehmen aber nicht mit solchen Geschmacklosigkeiten behängen. Naja vielleicht erbarmt sich ja jemand mit etwas mehr style


----------



## Cycleshark (8. November 2004)

jöööhh dat is aba putzisch....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7112487019


----------



## Blazer321 (8. November 2004)

Ey!!! Pass Blos Auf!


----------



## Owl Hollow (8. November 2004)

Take this:

http://www.ricardo.ch/cgi-bin/auk?cmd=srch;ftype=ResForm;

und hier die Antwort des Verkäufers auf meine Frage, ob er denn tatsächlich einen Kaufbeleg über CHF 3500.- habe:

"Sehr geehrt(e)r Achkrach, dieses Mountainbike ist ein Aluminium Downhill
Mountainbike, diese Fahrzeuge sind die stabilsten Mountainsbikes, die es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt, nebst den Rennvelos. Ja es hat 3499.- CHF gekostet, hatte es von einem Downhill Mountainbiker in Dübendorf gekauft, diese werden von den USA bestellt und sind sehr schwer zu haben. Wie gesagt ich bin leider Arbeitslos und habe halt schulden und muss nun einiges verkaufen, obwohl es mir schwer fällt. Wie gesagt 11. Mai 2003 habe ich es gekauft und habe sogar service gemacht. (Siehe Rote Scheibenbremsen und die Monster gabel, diese sprechen für sich)"


----------



## Owl Hollow (8. November 2004)

Sorry, hier der korrekte Link:

http://www.ricardo.ch/cgi-bin/auk?c...trcatid=10;lng=de;lotid=330521574;perlist=30;


----------



## Protorix (8. November 2004)

das ist so lächerlich dass mir nichts einfaellt dazu *g*


----------



## azraelcars (9. November 2004)

doch,die 3500 lappen lassen sich erklären.einfach die angeschweisste halteplatte für den seitenständer hinter dem tretlager beachten.ein seltenes und kostspieliges extra,ich wette,von euch hat das keiner an seinen bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeldDerArbeit (14. November 2004)

Auch ganz nett...    


http://www.meinvaterhatdoenerbudeoderwas.de


----------



## Reen (15. November 2004)

bitte einmal fertig machen, ist ein wiederauerstandenes cats anfang der 90er, jetzt mit roter mag21, neuen ritchey parts, clickies und cowsaddle. optional könnte noch ne goldene mag, statt der roten, verbaut werden. der rahmen ist frisch gelackt und wie damals eher üblich, sauschwer, die xt teile sind allesamt alt und gut erhalten.


----------



## whoa (15. November 2004)

also ich hab 'ne apathie gegen diese stütze, oder besser sie gegen mich.


----------



## cdeger (15. November 2004)

Die gute WCS-Stütze raus, eine neue Syncros rein - soll's ja für 25,- geben.

Und ich würd' das dicke Unterrohr nicht so unbeschriftet lassen.



@whoa: Sackfett!


----------



## Reen (15. November 2004)

stimmt wohl, nur die stütze ist ne 30,9mm. büschn blöde. aber ich werds weitergeben. ist das rad eines guten freundes, das ich wieder aufgebaut hab, inkl. lack.


----------



## odelay (15. November 2004)

habe gerade knapp 2h befriedigende Bastelei hinter mir:
95er Judy-XC (NOS) mit WINGS-Tuningkit (NOS) von 50 auf 60mm Federweg hochgebockt   
 und jetzt haue ich mir als Belohnung einen Becher Häagen-Dazs "Chocolate Midnight Cookies" rein   


das Leben kann so schön sein

btw.: hat irgendjemand einen Ahead-Vorbau,1 1/8, möglichst Stahl, in 150mm oder noch lieber noch länger rumliegen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THO (16. November 2004)

na odelay, da kannste dein tuningkit gleich morgen zum hase und igel rennen in der dresdener heide ausführen. ( treff 10 uhr a-park)

gruss

thomas


----------



## 855 (16. November 2004)

hallo hendrick,
ich hab noch nen race face aermet steel 1 1/8 ahead mit schraube zum einstellen des steuersatz-lagerspiels in schwarz und neu, sollte um die 140/150mm haben...
zur einerverfolgung komme ich bei dem wetter morgen sicherlich nicht  
wir sehen uns, 855


----------



## DerAlex (17. November 2004)

Hallo 855, falls der Vorbau nicht den Vorstellungen von Hendrik entspricht, könnte ich ja andienen, oder? 
Ich habe ein Rahmen aus dem Zeug und es ist ein ganz lieber ...


----------



## nimmersatt (20. November 2004)

Vielfraß proudly presents:

den wahren und einzigen Nachfolger für mein Moots Ybb: meine neue Nirosta Wintergurke

feinstes Tawaintitan mit Scheibe, Daumies und Spikes - und was die Restekiste so hergegeben hat






mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie


----------



## nimmersatt (20. November 2004)

also eigentlich könnt ich das Rad als Fat Chance Titanium umlabeln und für viel Geld verkaufen   

Will einer ein Fat Ti?


----------



## rasaldul (20. November 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> also eigentlich könnt ich das Rad als Fat Chance Titanium umlabeln und für viel Geld verkaufen
> 
> Will einer ein Fat Ti?


na ob das so einfach geht? soweit ich weiss hatten alle ti fat mit monostay einen cantigegenhalter - die späteren ohne gegenhalter hatten dafür kein monostay mehr (wie immer gilt: ausnahmen bestätigen die regel). ne ne, nich´mit leo......

p.s.: dafür dass es die  restekiste ist sieht´s aber ziemlich gut aus 
p.p.s.: wenn wir halbe/halbe machen hätte ich noch einen original ti fat decalsatz


----------



## ZeFlo (20. November 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> also eigentlich könnt ich das Rad als Fat Chance Titanium umlabeln und für viel Geld verkaufen
> 
> Will einer ein Fat Ti?



 das lag mir auch schon auf der zunge.

endlich mal 'nen schöner ti fat und erst noch sinnvoll eingesetzt 


flo

... anhand des weissen mediums erwarte ich das du in bälde wieder, voll off topic, sinnvolle fortbewegungsformen in eben diesem medium photografisch dokumentieren wirst


----------



## nimmersatt (21. November 2004)

@rasadul: ich hab auch noch einen Fat Ti Decalsatz    - das viele Geld versauf ich dann schon alleine

@Flo: schau mer mal was geht!
wobei ich dazu sagen muß: ich laß mir da anfangs immer Zeit, manche sind da so spinnert und werden heut mit den Ski aufs Rangiswanger Horn gehen (oder halt eine andere von den Allwetterstandardtouren, oben hats schon etwas Schnee) aber das sind dann auch diejeneigen, die zu den besten Zeiten im April/Mai keine Lust auf Schnee mehr haben
mit dem Figl-fahren geht bei mir die Saison immer bis Ende Juni, von daher hätt ich grad immer noch Lust auf etwas radeln


----------



## andy1 (21. November 2004)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> Vielfraß proudly presents:
> 
> den wahren und einzigen Nachfolger für mein Moots Ybb: meine neue Nirosta Wintergurke
> 
> ...


was kostet der Taiwan-Rahmen von dem Hobel ?


----------



## cibi (30. November 2004)

Hier mal ein paar "interessante" Gabelkonstrukte der frühen Neunziger:

1.Mad bird mit Gummibandfederung

2.Atz Proto-Descente

3.Ancilotti

4.Checker Pig mit Carbonstreben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (30. November 2004)

5.Winora mit ABS-System

6.Rebound Gabel

7.Link-Shock

8.Joe Murray Z-link


----------



## Matze L.E. (30. November 2004)

> Zitat von nimmersatt
> Vielfraß proudly presents:
> 
> den wahren und einzigen Nachfolger für mein Moots Ybb: meine neue Nirosta Wintergurke
> ...




eure 'restekisten' hätte ich gern


----------



## nimmersatt (30. November 2004)

Matze L.E. schrieb:
			
		

> eure 'restekisten' hätte ich gern



die kannst du gerne haben - die ist jetzt leer   
20Euro ?


----------



## Owl Hollow (1. Dezember 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27947&item=7117999901&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## cdeger (1. Dezember 2004)

?lohw saw aN


----------



## lelebebbel (1. Dezember 2004)

left side drive, kennt doch jeder BMXler 
die kette durch die speichen finde ich aber etwas zu futuristisch (oder täuscht das?)

...



			
				gunnarbikes.com schrieb:
			
		

> *Yao Mings Custom, 80cm, 29 Wheel Gunnar Rockhound! *
> Built in conjunction with West U Cycles in Houston, TX for the 7'6" center of the Houston Rockets. It is one of the largest frames to leave our Waterford, WI factory and features a custom True Temper OX Platinum air-hardening tubeset. Super strong and complete-it weighs only 27 pounds!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (1. Dezember 2004)

Das Ding war mal in meinem Besitz! Grauenvoll!!


----------



## roesli (2. Dezember 2004)

cibi schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein paar "interessante" Gabelkonstrukte der frühen Neunziger:
> 
> 1.Mad bird mit Gummibandfederung
> 
> ...




Ahhhhhh.... - Mad Bird   

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie 93 dieses Rad an der Messe Zürich stand. Die Hinterradfederung war genau gleich gelöst, und bei beiden Federungen war die Führung des beweglichen Teils mit eingekerbten Röllchen, die auf dem "Standrohren" liefen  

Selten so gelacht


----------



## DeppJones (2. Dezember 2004)

@ nimmersatt

Wie kan man nur einen "ERSATZ" für nen MOOTS finden? und dann noch den einzig wahren? besonders aus taiwan?
vor kurzen hast du noch ganz anders geredet .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (2. Dezember 2004)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27947&item=7117999901&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


Geil gemacht, genau wie mein gefaktes Schwinn als Klaurad für an die Strassenecke...


----------



## nimmersatt (2. Dezember 2004)

DeppJones schrieb:
			
		

> @ nimmersatt
> 
> Wie kan man nur einen "ERSATZ" für nen MOOTS finden? und dann noch den einzig wahren? besonders aus taiwan?
> vor kurzen hast du noch ganz anders geredet .....



ähm - hab ich vergessen:

"Ironiemodus an"

bla bla - s.o.

"Ironiemodus aus"

für den Preis von dem Rahmen hätt ich mir gerade mal eine Moots Stütze kaufen können, wenn überhaupt


----------



## nimmersatt (2. Dezember 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Geil gemacht, genau wie mein gefaktes Schwinn als Klaurad für an die Strassenecke...




was ist denn da falsch?   

ist doch ganz ganz normal, hast nur den falschen Rahmen:
http://www.setavento.com/images/MTBFrameHTlg.jpg


----------



## Fres (7. Dezember 2004)

wer klärt mich auf?


----------



## Horst Link (7. Dezember 2004)

Fres schrieb:
			
		

> wer klärt mich auf?



aufkleber ablösen und einzeln verkaufen


----------



## THO (8. Dezember 2004)

winterzeit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radebeuler (8. Dezember 2004)

...  damit lässt sich bestimmt auch gut glühwein erwärmen


----------



## nutallabrot (10. Dezember 2004)

super Downhill-Bike Klein  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5146787584&rd=1


----------



## azraelcars (10. Dezember 2004)

das ist das schlimmste,was ich seit langen gesehen habe  .aber,wer den kauft,bekommt wahrscheinlich auch den fußknecht dazu,der einen auf so ein gefährt raufhilft.


----------



## azraelcars (10. Dezember 2004)

bei meinen gelegentlichen ebaybesuch heute fand ich folgendes
stumpjumper 
nun,der tisch,der rahmen,überhaupt die ganze gegend kam mir bekannt vor.es sind nämlich meine bilder,ich verkaufte den rahmen vor einen 3/4 jahr in ebay,aber an jemanden ganz anderen von anderswo,als der jetzige anbieter.interessanterweise habe ich den rahmen wegen einigen wenigen kratzern am hinterbau als leicht gebraucht verkauft,neulich ist er nigenagelneu und gewachsen obendrein.also,da sicher einige von euch das beobachten,der rahmen ist nicht neu,die bilder sind nicht vom verkäufer,und die masse sind nicht wie angegeben.was man davon halten soll,keine ahnung.kommt mir schon kommisch vor,und wegen den bildern habe ich sowieso ein hähnchen zu rupfen mit ihm.


----------



## rasaldul (10. Dezember 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> bei meinen gelegentlichen ebaybesuch heute fand ich folgendes
> stumpjumper
> nun,der tisch,der rahmen,überhaupt die ganze gegend kam mir bekannt vor.es sind nämlich meine bilder,ich verkaufte den rahmen vor einen 3/4 jahr in ebay,aber an jemanden ganz anderen von anderswo,als der jetzige anbieter.interessanterweise habe ich den rahmen wegen einigen wenigen kratzern am hinterbau als leicht gebraucht verkauft,neulich ist er nigenagelneu und gewachsen obendrein.also,da sicher einige von euch das beobachten,der rahmen ist nicht neu,die bilder sind nicht vom verkäufer,und die masse sind nicht wie angegeben.was man davon halten soll,keine ahnung.kommt mir schon kommisch vor,und wegen den bildern habe ich sowieso ein hähnchen zu rupfen mit ihm.



ich hab' mich auch schon gewundert wo die in rostock wohl solche berge haben...


----------



## azraelcars (11. Dezember 2004)

ich habe dem verkäufer angeschrieben,es hat sich dann über umwege auch der damalige käufer gemeldet.er verkauft den rahmen über einen bekannten.


----------



## zocker (15. Dezember 2004)

Sehr schöne Artikelbeschreibung


----------



## Cycleshark (15. Dezember 2004)

zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöne Artikelbeschreibung




...warum is doch alles klar...  falls noch einer ne schaltung braucht....
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77611&item=7121340400&rd=1


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Dezember 2004)

* chris chance leeeeebt! *


----------



## cibi (19. Dezember 2004)

Ein Doppelgänger !!! 

Herr Chance würde doch niemals freiwillig nach Düsseldorf umziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (20. Dezember 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> * chris chance leeeeebt! *




Der Brüller des Jahres!


----------



## joe yeti (20. Dezember 2004)

ich denke aber die meinen das erst!!!


----------



## teilegott (20. Dezember 2004)

Das ist meine Mixtur aus alt und neu und da ich ja weiss, das Ihr hier die totalen Cannondale-Freaks seid, will ich euch meine Perle nicht vorenthalten...

Aufbauzeit rund 9 Monate, unzählige Stunden bei einem Auktionshaus eurer Wahl...

Nehmt es auseinander, zerreisst mich in der Luft und steinigt mich...

Angst hab ich keine, da eure Pupillenkrebs-Schwelle dermassen niedrig st, das ihr mich eh nicht sehen werdet...  

Lese diesen mords Threat immer, wenn ich mies drauf bin  ...danach gehts mir meistens besser...  

Ich hasse euch, weil ich euch liebe, ihr Vollpfosten, die zu meinen Idolen zählt...  

Muahahahaaaa *BlitzDonner*  

Marco, durch-den-Harz-Fahrer-wenns-knie-wieder-heile-is


----------



## Steinhummer (20. Dezember 2004)

teilegott schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmt es auseinander, zerreisst mich in der Luft und steinigt mich...


Das wahrhaft miese an Cannondales ist ja, dass sie bei 1600 gr. auch noch halten!  

Schickes Teil!  

St.


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Dezember 2004)

... nachdem bewiesen ist dass chris chance lebt, hier das ergebnis der zusammenarbeit von eben diesem chris und dem lackierer von mountain goat, bruce picket, air art in chico....

starke sonnenbrille hilft 

 
 
 
 
 
 







ciao
flo


----------



## bsg (21. Dezember 2004)

na ja, für kleine mädchen in der farbe sicher das traumrad schlechthin 

und für alle anderen: damit könnt ihr euch die rosa brille sparen ...


----------



## olli (21. Dezember 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit diesem Bild kannst Du neuer König vom Singlespeed-Forum werden. 
Zumindest von dem Teil wo es immer warm ist.


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Dezember 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Mit diesem Bild kannst Du neuer König vom Singlespeed-Forum werden.
> Zumindest von dem Teil wo es immer warm ist.



...  welches forum ???



flo


----------



## VmaxJunkie (22. Dezember 2004)

Das SSp- Forum bleibt, wo das SSp- Forum hingehört!

Hier seid Ihr, um ferddich zu machen!?

Denn man los! Ich stelle vor: Mein neues kleines, aka The Ultimate HandlingWonderWeapon.

(Übrigens: Für mich sieht'n echter Weihnachtsbaum immernoch so aus






Wie beschrieben, das ist Aufbaustufe 2. An der Umsetzung der 3. werd ich wohl noch ein paar Monate arbeiten müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenklemmer (22. Dezember 2004)

Bei dem Geweih dürfen aber links und rechts vom Singletrail keine weiteren Weihnachtsbäume stehen   

Bis auf den SLR trotzdem echt schönes Rädle!  

Gruß, Kettenklemmer


----------



## VmaxJunkie (22. Dezember 2004)

kettenklemmer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Geweih...



Das mußte einfach sein. Hab seit 10 Jahren so einen haben wollen. und die "Reaktionszeit" der Lenkung wird durch das Teil schlichtweg dezimiert...




			
				kettenklemmer schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf den SLR...



Auch der war Pflicht. Weil das is der rosige und der gehörte da einfach dazu. und er lag sooo lange beim HmV, dasz ich einfach nicht länger zusehen konnte...  

Danke für das Blümelein.


----------



## roesli (22. Dezember 2004)

VmaxJunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neues kleines, aka The Ultimate HandlingWonderWeapon.



Gemäss reiner Farbenlehre sorgen rot-grün Kombinationen für Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Owl Hollow (23. Dezember 2004)

Aus der Reihe "Was es nicht alles gibt":

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27948&item=7122951074&rd=1


----------



## Ger (23. Dezember 2004)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> Aus der Reihe "Was es nicht alles gibt":
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27948&item=7122951074&rd=1


Ich will ein Steed!  
Fasziniert
Ger


----------



## wanted man (28. Dezember 2004)

so! 
dann macht mal meinen breezer fertig.
till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (28. Dezember 2004)

Meine Meinung: grundsätzlich sehr schön wie jedes Breezer, Minuspunkte für den WCS-Vorbau und die unschöne, weil zu junge Syncros-Stütze.
happy trails


----------



## Eardi (1. Januar 2005)

Was haltet Ihr hiervon?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## cdeger (3. Januar 2005)

Ruhrpottsusi schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr hiervon?
> 
> Gruß,
> Daniel



Der Flaschenhalter gehört ans Unterrohr.

Aber sonst:


----------



## rasaldul (4. Januar 2005)

schlagt mich


----------



## Fres (4. Januar 2005)

du stehst wohl echt auf purple  

den steuersatz kenn ich voher...


----------



## andy2 (4. Januar 2005)

marc los das ganze bike bitte. 


a
d


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Januar 2005)

Ich möcht das Rad artgerecht bewegt und gehalten sehen 

Zur Zeit ist's schlammig 

naaaaa
Flo

... ausserdem verstossen die bilder gegen ibc regeln, das ist pornographischer inhalt ...


----------



## cdeger (4. Januar 2005)

Das ganze in Schwarzweiß ...






... und in Bunt. Dem netten Herrn hat die Welt übrigens die "Bomber-Girls" zu verdanken   







undjetztdumarc


----------



## rasaldul (4. Januar 2005)

bewegen wird sich das nicht viel, vieeeel zu schade dazu und ausserdem haben wir besser geeignetes material zum einsauen 












wirkt optisch noch nicht ganz so wie ich's mir vorgestellt habe, mit campa or wär's schon fesch - immerhin kann ich das trikot noch aufbieten. ist wohl noch nicht das endgültige setup, aber jetzt hat es sich 13 jahre nicht bewegt da kommt's auf ein paar mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Horst Link (8. Januar 2005)

Also Marc - du wolltest fertiggemacht werden. FAT 10th werden hier nicht verschont - auch wenn sie immer wieder schön sind.







1. Diese Schraube hält niemals länger als bis zum Biergarten und sieht bescheiden aus. Wie schonmal erörtert: Die Kunst ist es zur richtigen Zeit aufzuhören.

2. Laufradsatzbaukunde:
Nabe immer so einspeichen, dass Bezeichnung von Felge und Nabe von oben gesehen eine Flucht ergeben. Nabenlogo muss von vorne lesbar sein. Felgenlogo von der Antriebsseite. Vorder- und Hinterrad sollten im selben Schema eingespeicht werden.

Achso: 36L und Alunippel geht gar nicht. Erst recht nicht am Vorderrad.

3. Der Japanstahl hat da nix verloren. 

4. Da gehören schmale Reifen ran. 1.9er oder 1.95er. Das ist ne Rennmaschine - wenn du weißt was ich meine.

5. Locker machen.

7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (8. Januar 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Nabenlogo muss von vorne lesbar sein.





von vorne? 

d.h. wenn ich vor dem rad stehe ... das glaub ich nicht so ganz ...


----------



## Horst Link (8. Januar 2005)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> von vorne?
> 
> d.h. wenn ich vor dem rad stehe ... das glaub ich nicht so ganz ...



Na klar von vorne. Genauso wie die Schriftzüge auf dem Lenker von vorn zu lesen sein sollten. Bitte etwas von der egozentrierten Sichtweise abrücken und dem Betrachter am Rad mehr teilnehmen lassen.


----------



## rasaldul (8. Januar 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar von vorne. Genauso wie die Schriftzüge auf dem Lenker von vorn zu lesen sein sollten. Bitte etwas von der egozentrierten Sichtweise abrücken und dem Betrachter am Rad mehr teilnehmen lassen.


bin da ganz anderer meinung, ich hasse es sogar wenn ich laufräder bekomme und die vr-nabe ist so eingespeicht, sowas machen doch nur eisdielenbiker. über den rest mit den logos etc. lässt sich streiten - tu' ich aber nicht weil's euch sowieso nichts angeht........  

p.s.: die laufräder entstammen dem eigenheim in rüsselsheim - beschwerden bitte dort einreichen


----------



## andy1 (8. Januar 2005)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> ...weil's euch sowieso nichts angeht........


Dann bitte nie mehr was herzeigen


----------



## Protorix (8. Januar 2005)

aber wenn schon muss das logo der hinterradnabe gleich mit dem logo der vorderen nabe sein, viel spass beim fräsen eines umwerfers und schaltwerks für links


----------



## Horst Link (8. Januar 2005)

Neulich im Wald treffe ich doch dieses Yeti...Its Tosties!

Man beachte: Pedale und Vorbau/Lenker in Wagenfarbe


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Januar 2005)

Artgerecht bewegt halt 

ciao
Flo


----------



## Protorix (8. Januar 2005)

(seit 3 minuten in bezug auf das yeti)


----------



## asco1 (8. Januar 2005)

DAMN - das Einzige, was an der Kiste sauber is, is der Trinknippel an der Flasche. Kann dat ma eina saubermachen - man sieht ja gar nix! :-/

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (8. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> - das Einzige, was an der Kiste sauber is, is der Trinknippel an der Flasche. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> genau das dacht ich mir auch als ich es gesehen hab -->


----------



## andy1 (8. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> DAMN - das Einzige, was an der Kiste sauber is, is der Trinknippel an der Flasche.


Endlich mal kein Rucksacktrinker  

  die schönen grauen Umma Gummas (!?)


Andy - der wo was gegen Trinkblasen hat


----------



## Horst Link (8. Januar 2005)

Mein Rad hat idealerweise schon eine gewisse unklare Lackierung. Da fällt der Dreck nicht mehr so auf...


----------



## azraelcars (8. Januar 2005)

uuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrggggggggghhhhhhhh  




mit votec?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## wanted man (8. Januar 2005)

das sofa ist doch super!


----------



## armin-m (8. Januar 2005)

den Kantenklatschern ist halt nix heilig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (9. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> DAMN - das Einzige, was an der Kiste sauber is, is der Trinknippel an der Flasche. Kann dat ma eina saubermachen - man sieht ja gar nix! :-/
> 
> Cheers!
> Basti



Bidde.


----------



## whoa (10. Januar 2005)

ACHTUNG!
Das folgende Bild ist nur etwas für Leute mit besonders starken Nerven. Ihr fragt euch woher? Natürlich aus den US of A.





Die ganz harten unter Euch klicken nochmal auf's Bild und genießen den Schmerz.


----------



## ZeFlo (10. Januar 2005)

Na dass aus Deinem Munde  ich dachte zuerst dass ist Deiner 

Kanadische Unfugteile allenthalben, schrecklich farbige Reifen, grelle Kurbeln...


Flo


----------



## cdeger (10. Januar 2005)

Besser is' das:


----------



## joe yeti (10. Januar 2005)

der muss exkumunziert werden....... wie kann man einen so schönen pace so versauen...

     

teufel, teufel


----------



## theofil11 (10. Januar 2005)

cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> Besser is' das:






Yeeeeeaaaaaaahhhh !!!!!  STYLOMAAAT... Dirtjumpen gab´s schon anfang Neunzscher...


----------



## zocker (10. Januar 2005)

theofil11 schrieb:
			
		

> Yeeeeeaaaaaaahhhh !!!!!  STYLOMAAAT... Dirtjumpen gab´s schon anfang Neunzscher...



Das gabe es eigentlich noch früher, hieß nur nicht so.

Aus der BMX Scene. 

Man muß nur alt genug sein.


----------



## DeppJones (11. Januar 2005)

Meinungen   ?


----------



## theofil11 (11. Januar 2005)

Was soll man da fertigmachen? Die Fliesen?


----------



## roesli (11. Januar 2005)

DeppJones schrieb:
			
		

> Meinungen   ?



Die Dämpferanlenkung sieht immer noch krank aus. Aber dafür kannst Du ja nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (12. Januar 2005)

bedrückt
Flo


----------



## asco1 (12. Januar 2005)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Bidde.



Thanks! Schick schick!


----------



## whoa (12. Januar 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> bedrückt
> Flo



Kein Wunder. Gegen diese Perle kann Dein schnödes Bonti einpacken.  Aber wenn Du ganz lieb fragst kriegste bei mtbr.com sicherlich einige Styletips, damit Deines auch mal so schön wird.


----------



## theofil11 (12. Januar 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> bedrückt
> Flo




Also ich find dass es die Amis eh sowas von draufhaben Altes mit Neuem zu vermischen daß alles zu spät ist... (was klassische MTB´s angeht)


----------



## cdeger (12. Januar 2005)

Ach,

was die können, hab' ich doch locker drauf.






Und wenn erst mein Bonti vollends aufgebrezelt ist   


ausaltmachneu


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Januar 2005)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber wenn Du ganz lieb fragst kriegste bei mtbr.com sicherlich einige Styletips, damit Deines auch mal so schön wird.








Wenn irgendwann dieses Jahr mein Bontrager 1 (auch als der Grüne bekannt) fertig wird werden die transatlantischen Kollegen die Styletips bei mir abholen 

Be scared  Das wird schwere Kost für Euch

 wieimmer
Flo 

...rohloffmerlinssindgeiel...


----------



## zocker (12. Januar 2005)

Mal richtig klassisch


----------



## andy2 (12. Januar 2005)

cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> Ach,
> 
> was die können, hab' ich doch locker drauf.
> 
> ...




keine schlechte idee wenns dann noch ne terra logic mit 1" schaft gäbe, oder ist das steuerrohr ausgetauscht worden


a
d


----------



## cdeger (12. Januar 2005)

"Logic" klingt gut - die diente dann eben als Vorbild. Voilà ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (12. Januar 2005)

naja aber ne schönheit ist sie nun nichtmehr


----------



## andy2 (12. Januar 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Also Marc - du wolltest fertiggemacht werden. FAT 10th werden hier nicht verschont - auch wenn sie immer wieder schön sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





so speichen doch nur poser und banker über 40.


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Januar 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> so speichen doch nur poser und banker über 40.



Ich bin Poser über 40 aber kein Banker und speiche meistens auch so. HORSCHT hat recht! HORSCHT auf HORSCHT!


HORSCHTforpräsident
flo


----------



## andy2 (12. Januar 2005)

aber der stabilität des rades trägt das nicht zu nur dem eisdieleneffekt. aber wenn du gesehen hast wie manche menschen andere wegen sowas schikanieren, da ist aber die schrift auf dem kopf dann kommt dir bei sowas die kotze hoch


a
d


----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2005)

Hier mal ein Allsop Softride :


----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2005)

Belinda Klaus ,1992,
gefragtes Bike- und Werbemodel,
Mitglied im weiblichen Bike-Testteam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2005)

Test-Mädels von 92


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Januar 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> aber der stabilität des rades trägt das nicht zu nur dem eisdieleneffekt. aber wenn du gesehen hast wie manche menschen andere wegen sowas schikanieren, da ist aber die schrift auf dem kopf dann kommt dir bei sowas die kotze hoch
> a
> d



 Ich gehe mit meinen Rädern nicht in/zur Eisdiele, was meine Kunden/Freunde damit machen weiss ich nicht. Was ich definitv weiss ist dass es mein ästhethisches Empfinden stört und ich versuche meine LR's so zu bauen. Mein Bonti im anderen Fred ist allerdings ein Beispiel dafür dass ich das nicht so ganz durchgehalten, bzw. vor lauter Hektik nicht darauf geachtet habe. 

Mich schikaniert beim Aufbau von Fahrrädern NIEMAND  sonst fliegt sie/er raus...

Ansonsten möchte ich nochmal die Kernaussagen vom HORSCHT zitieren: 



			
				Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 2. Laufradsatzbaukunde:
> Nabe immer so einspeichen, dass Bezeichnung von Felge und Nabe von oben gesehen eine Flucht ergeben. Nabenlogo muss von vorne lesbar sein. Felgenlogo von der Antriebsseite. Vorder- und Hinterrad sollten im selben Schema eingespeicht werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2005)

- Doug Bradbury's erster Rahmen...


----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2005)

- DH-Pornopanzer,92
- 3,Peter Stiefl,93


----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2005)

Juliana Furtado


----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2005)

Thomas Frischknecht mit Mike Kluge,Ruthie Matthes


----------



## zocker (12. Januar 2005)

cibi schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas Frischknecht mit Mike Kluge,Ruthie Matthes




Und ich dachte immer Madonna hätte eine große Zahnlücke.


----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2005)

TääTää,German Classic Television proudly presents Nr. 20000 :
- Boulder Gazelle für Film,Kameraaufnahme von Joe Breeze gebaut
- Boulder Intrepid,93


----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2005)

Nochmal Ruthie Matthes :

- Worldcup 93,Barcelona
- WC 92,Vail


----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2005)

Die Mädels vom Reiseveranstalter Alps,1992.
Hans Rey's Schwester ist die in der Mitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (12. Januar 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> aber der stabilität des rades trägt das nicht zu nur dem eisdieleneffekt. aber wenn du gesehen hast wie manche menschen andere wegen sowas schikanieren, da ist aber die schrift auf dem kopf dann kommt dir bei sowas die kotze hoch
> 
> 
> a
> d



Sind wir hier im Fertigmacher? Ist alles ernst zu nehmen was ich schreibe - zumal mit ausdrücklicher Auforderung dies nicht zu tun? Ist eine gewisse Portion Selbstironie hilfreich dieses sehr spezifische Hobby durchzuhalten?*

PS: Ich habe kein Rad für die Wand - werden alle durch den Dreck geschleift und müssen Prügel auf Marathons einstecken. Soviel zum Thema 'Classic erfahren' !

*Auflösung für die, die es noch nicht verarbeiten konnten: Eindeutig Ja; Wer ist Horst?; ohne gehts nicht

@cibi: Schöne Bilder. Für den Thread leider zu schade. Vielleicht im neuen Thema besser aufgehoben?


----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2005)

The big B's :

- Bontrager,Shafer
- Breeze
- Bailey
- Brodie
- Bradbury


----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> @cibi: Schöne Bilder. Für den Thread leider zu schade. Vielleicht im neuen Thema besser aufgehoben?



Gern,aber momentan find ich den passenden Fred nicht...?

Geht jetzt erstmal mit Ferigmacherwürdigen Pics weiter...   :

- Bike-Ötzi,91
- Till Waldthaler
- Frischi,WM 93, Metabief
- Missy Giove


----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2005)

Gabelporn pur,waren zwar schon mal dran,aber egal :

- Atz Proto Descente,93
- Future Shock Fork,91
- Mad Bird mit Gummibandfederung
- Checker Pig mit Carbonstrebenfederung
- Ancilotti Gabel


----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2005)

- Gell Grips,92
- Link, "Framemaker"
- Roeckl Pornogloves
- Günther's Bike Shop,91
- Panasonic,91


----------



## cibi (12. Januar 2005)

- Link Shock,93
- Rebound Gabel,92
- One Off mit Luftsackfederung


----------



## andy2 (13. Januar 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe mit meinen Rädern nicht in/zur Eisdiele, was meine Kunden/Freunde damit machen weiss ich nicht. Was ich definitv weiss ist dass es mein ästhethisches Empfinden stört und ich versuche meine LR's so zu bauen. Mein Bonti im anderen Fred ist allerdings ein Beispiel dafür dass ich das nicht so ganz durchgehalten, bzw. vor lauter Hektik nicht darauf geachtet habe.
> 
> Mich schikaniert beim Aufbau von Fahrrädern NIEMAND  sonst fliegt sie/er raus...
> 
> Ansonsten möchte ich nochmal die Kernaussagen vom HORSCHT zitieren:




is ja ok, da bin ich halt empfindlich.


----------



## sir.ice (19. Januar 2005)

so Jungs macht´s net zu arg.........


----------



## whoa (19. Januar 2005)

Speichenreflektoren in Rahmenfarbe... cool! 

Nee mal ehrlich, ein Bonti ohne Sticker schaut irgendwie langweilig aus. Hat jedenfalls Verbesserungspotenzial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir.ice (19. Januar 2005)

für Sticker für einen angemessen Preis wäre ich dankbar.....


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Januar 2005)

sir.ice schrieb:
			
		

> für Sticker für einen angemessen Preis wäre ich dankbar.....


Dann frag mal ganz artig den sehr geehrten Herrn Deger  

Schaltzüge falsch verlegt  Umwerfer wird rechts rum verlegt und Schaltwerk links rum geführt unter dem Monostay durch ...

Wenn mich der Eindruck nicht trügt ist das ein Suspension Geo Rahmen. Das Fahrverhalten mit der Starrgabel ist sicher "aufregend" 

ciao
Flo


----------



## sir.ice (19. Januar 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> Dann frag mal ganz artig den sehr geehrten Herrn Deger
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja macht einen heiten spaß, wenn ich beim biken mal en Goldesel erleg kommt wieder ne mag oder ne pace dran 

aber solange muss die tange herhalten war ein ebay schnäppchen


----------



## sebse (19. Januar 2005)

mach bitte den a-mazing toy aufkleber vom steuerrohr (wenn ich das richtig erkannt hab)


----------



## azraelcars (19. Januar 2005)

sebse schrieb:
			
		

> mach bitte den a-mazing toy aufkleber vom steuerrohr (wenn ich das richtig erkannt hab)



da steht"troy lee designs"


----------



## whoa (19. Januar 2005)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> da steht"troy lee designs"


Biste dir da sicher? Steuerrohr... nicht Unterrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir.ice (19. Januar 2005)

sebse schrieb:
			
		

> mach bitte den a-mazing toy aufkleber vom steuerrohr (wenn ich das richtig erkannt hab)




was ihr alles erkennt,.......... ich war jung und unwissend... gnade


----------



## azraelcars (19. Januar 2005)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> Biste dir da sicher? Steuerrohr... nicht Unterrohr.



da habe ich dir natürlich eine spitzenvorlage geliefert


----------



## sir.ice (19. Januar 2005)

ach ja so sah es vor 11 Jahren aus..... und jetzt werft mit Steinen....


----------



## cleiende (19. Januar 2005)

Keine Gnade!


----------



## GTdanni (19. Januar 2005)

Farbe der Schutzbleche, sonst ganz OK.


----------



## VmaxJunkie (19. Januar 2005)

sir.ice schrieb:
			
		

> mit Steinen....



Sachma, das hast aber nicht Du verbrochen, oder?    :hammer:
[Sag jetzt schnell was von nem doofen Cousin oder so...]


----------



## sir.ice (19. Januar 2005)

na ja 11 Jahre etliche stürze lange pause und viel billig ebay Krams läuft es wieder seit einiger zeit wieder


----------



## cibi (19. Januar 2005)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Gnade!




Du hast das falsche Bike vorgestellt,da fehlen doch nur die Speichenreflektoren.Dein 93er Zaskar eignet sich doch viel besser für den Fertigmacher.Pluspunkte gibts für die Playmobil (?) Figuren an den Bikes   







Das XiZang mit der XT-Hollowtech darfste gerne auch noch zeigen


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Januar 2005)

Für den Bontrager Schänder mit 







 und der GT Quäler soll auch nicht leer ausgehen 






 Ich finde übrigens schön dass diese alte Tradition wieder neu auflebt 

 ichnehm5eckige
 Flo


----------



## VmaxJunkie (19. Januar 2005)

*AUHAUHAUÄRAAA!*

Also, da find ich ja das Karakoram richtig gelungen.

[Wie genau geht eigentlich Fertigmachen?] Böserböser tsibi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertel (19. Januar 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Bontrager Schänder mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Extra für dich...;-)


----------



## whoa (20. Januar 2005)

@ sir.ice
Also der alte original Bonti-Aufbau schaut doch echt Sahne aus... etwas verschwommen, aber ansonsten top! Einzig für die Sattelstellung fliegt vielleicht ein Steinchen. 
Also zurückrüsten, aber pronto.


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Januar 2005)

bertel schrieb:
			
		

> Extra für dich...;-)


 ... Bis auf den kanadischen Unfug gibts da eigentlich niggs zu bemängeln 

 Und der eiskalte Sör bekommt die Kiesel ja auch für die Oransche...

 ciao
 Flo


----------



## VmaxJunkie (20. Januar 2005)

Gib's da eigentlich irgendne Verschwörung? Hatte nich auch der Radebeuler auf seinem Race Auch so 'nen komischen kanadischen Unfug dran?   

Achja, hier isses.






Fast märchenhaft schön. Bis eben auf dieses eine Dingelchen...
Bin ich da anders, oder liegt das irgendwie nahe?


----------



## Frey (20. Januar 2005)

Ja, aber soweit ich weiß sucht der Herr Radebeuler nach ner anderen Stütze...
Zur Classic-Ausstellung in DD hatte er auch einen Zettel an sein Rad hängen lassen auf dem er sich für die Stütze entschuldigt hat...  

Gruss
Frieder


----------



## Radebeuler (20. Januar 2005)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber soweit ich weiß sucht der Herr Radebeuler nach ner anderen Stütze...
> Zur Classic-Ausstellung in DD hatte er auch einen Zettel an sein Rad hängen lassen auf dem er sich für die Stütze entschuldigt hat...
> 
> Gruss
> Frieder



das ist richtig, aber das Problenm wird sein, dass es, soweit ich das weiß, keine passende stilechte lange nach hinten gekröpfte Stütze gibt!

Da werde ich wohl notgedrungen, wenn ich nichts finde, mich nach einem größeren Bonti umschauen müssen . Dazu habe ich aber momentan keine finanziellen Mittel übrig!


Mfg


----------



## sir.ice (20. Januar 2005)

Radebeuler schrieb:
			
		

> das ist richtig, aber das Problenm wird sein, dass es, soweit ich das weiß, keine passende stilechte lange nach hinten gekröpfte Stütze gibt!
> 
> Da werde ich wohl notgedrungen, wenn ich nichts finde, mich nach einem größeren Bonti umschauen müssen . Dazu habe ich aber momentan keine finanziellen Mittel übrig!
> 
> ...



hab vieleicht ein tipp für dich war heute in einem Shop in Worms und mich traf fast der schlag, muss mann sich mal vorstellen der hatt doch glatt noch 2 nagelneue komplette Bontrager rahmen an der wand hängen einen roten und einen grünen. na ja der preis war vieleicht ein wenig heftig, denke aber der Typ läst mit sich reden


----------



## sir.ice (20. Januar 2005)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> @ sir.ice
> Also der alte original Bonti-Aufbau schaut doch echt Sahne aus... etwas verschwommen, aber ansonsten top! Einzig für die Sattelstellung fliegt vielleicht ein Steinchen.
> Also zurückrüsten, aber pronto.




na ja mit dem Zurückrüsten geht mir schon lange durch den kopf hab mal die alte original Rechnung rausgesucht und anhand dessen Parts gesucht fast unmöglich oder  unbezahlbar könnt euch ja mal die liste anschauen vielleicht hat ja jemand den einen oder anderen Tip. fängt ja schon mit dem pulverbeschichten an welcher Farbcode, Stickers, Gabel  dann Steuersatz ... aber was erzähl ich da habt es ja selber schon erlebt was für Probleme bei so einem Projekt auf einen zukommen    denke das ganze wird vieleicht doch nur ein Traum bleiben


----------



## VmaxJunkie (20. Januar 2005)

@eismann: Was will der Typ in Worms denn haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IPC -SIR- (21. Januar 2005)

sir.ice schrieb:
			
		

> hab vieleicht ein tipp für dich war heute in einem Shop in Worms und mich traf fast der schlag, muss mann sich mal vorstellen der hatt doch glatt noch 2 nagelneue komplette Bontrager rahmen an der wand hängen einen roten und einen grünen. na ja der preis war vieleicht ein wenig heftig, denke aber der Typ läst mit sich reden




warst du bei "Rad und Technik" (Tel: 06241-946120) ?


----------



## sir.ice (21. Januar 2005)

IPC -SIR- schrieb:
			
		

> warst du bei "Rad und Technik" (Tel: 06241-946120) ?



genau


und der hatt noch mehr Schätze, aber alles im Keller ein Yeti Fully von 93 neu ein ritchy usw....


----------



## joe yeti (22. Januar 2005)

flo .... könnte du mir bitte steine zusenden für den gt- schänder.... danke    

gruss joe (mit ssp im aufbau...)


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Januar 2005)

*Obacht!!!!*

*Neues von CHRIS CHANCE *


 
    Flo


----------



## zocker (24. Januar 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> *Obacht!!!!*
> 
> *Neues von CHRIS CHANCE *
> 
> ...




Hast Du den zetzt unter Deinen Favoriten, oder ist es nur ein neuer Freund?


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Januar 2005)

zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du den zetzt unter Deinen Favoriten, oder ist es nur ein neuer Freund?


 Ich habe keine Freunde ... 

 Aber seine Beiträg sind dermassen jenseits von allem dass ich es mir nicht verkneifen kann sie hier dem geneigten Publikum zur Lektüre zu empfehlen 

 vielFeindvielEhr
 Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (24. Januar 2005)

der junge sollte zum fun-poster des jahrezehnts gewählt werden

stph


----------



## roesli (24. Januar 2005)

Ahhhh.... schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht   

Geradeso amüsant ist aber, dass sich alle so viel Mühe geben, den Typen argumentativ zu beeindrucken, und niemand einfach feststellt, dass der Mann eins an der Waffel hat. 

Hättest Du Dich auch als Mod so über den Typen lustig machen dürfen?


----------



## oldman (24. Januar 2005)

jetzt mal ehrlich: so Typen muss es einfach geben, sonst wird's doch langweilig. Und immer nur im DDD Bereich nach Schoten suchen kann's auch nicht sein   .
oldman


----------



## singlestoph (24. Januar 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhh.... schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht
> 
> Geradeso amüsant ist aber, dass sich alle so viel Mühe geben




bin krank immoment

hab eh nix besseres zu tun

konnte soüberprüfen ob ich noch fähig bin klare gedanken zu haben und sätze daraus zu formulieren 

und wenn ich nicht solches zeug tu dann kommt mir in den sinn, dass ich eigentlich noch eine Steuererklärung auszufällen hätte.

stoph

aber es schtimmt schon dem mann scheint nicht mal zu merken wie froschig er sich benimmt


----------



## zaskar76 (24. Januar 2005)

diese pedalen sind da nicht wirklich dran gewesen oder???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22679&item=7130083035&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## zocker (24. Januar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> diese pedalen sind da nicht wirklich dran gewesen oder???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22679&item=7130083035&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW




Austragender Zeitungsjunge mit Scheibenbremsenaufnahme?

Nicht das hie wieder einer Steine wirft!


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Januar 2005)

Als ob der Zeitungsausträger mit seinen Pedalen nicht schon schröcklich genug wäre ....






 Bei der Zusammenstellung würd ich sagen, die armen Reifen 

 besserKeinkleinalssoeinKlein
 flo


----------



## armin-m (24. Januar 2005)

DasisehkeinKleinnich - dasiseinDreck


----------



## zocker (24. Januar 2005)

Jeder kann doch sein bike so zusammenstellen wie es möchte,oder?


Ich nenne das für Euch einafach mal`  "kleinkariert".


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Januar 2005)

zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder kann doch sein bike so zusammenstellen wie es möchte,oder?


 Latürnich, und wenn es besonders schön und geschmackvoll zusammengestellt wurde darf es hier lobend erwähnt werden  Schliesslich ist das hier der Fertigmacher und keine Selbshilfegruppe der anonymen Sonnenbrillen Träger...

    Und ausserdem ist "nurgeschmackssichereAmi's" dissen stocklangweilig 



			
				zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nenne das für Euch einafach mal`  "kleinkariert".


  Klein, karriert und nicht gestreifft...
     Flo



			
				Roesli schrieb:
			
		

> *Hättest Du Dich auch als Mod so über den Typen lustig machen dürfen?  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (25. Januar 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest Du Dich auch als Mod *so*  über den Typen lustig machen dürfen?



Damit wir uns recht verstehen   

Das erste hab ich schon noch in Erinnerung. In Bester.     - Und wie das Thema zeigte, geht das nicht nur mir so 

NB:  Schade, dass das schöne Thema schon geschlossen wurde


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Januar 2005)

Da kann selbst bekr ,Herr über Bohrer und Lochfräsen, noch was lernen 



























  Das ist mal innovativer Leichtbau 

  brrrrrrrrr
  Flo


----------



## armin-m (25. Januar 2005)

Wenn ich Vorbau und Sattelstütze sehe wird mir Angst und Bange!

Was muss man da wiegen um sowas fahren zu dürfen? 40 Kg?
Ich gehe jedenfalls davon aus, daß das gefahren werden soll weil es
zu hässlich ist um es irgendwo dekorativ hinzustellen :kotz: 

Oder ist es in Amiland zwischen zwei rivalisierende Gangs geraten und
mit Schrotflinten beschossen worden...


----------



## Frey (25. Januar 2005)

Was ist denn das?!?!?!
So ein Vollidiot!

Wenn jemand seine Adresse herausfindet sollten wir dem guten Herrn mit dem Bohrer mal besuchen und sein Lieblingswerkzeug wegnehmen...

Gruss
Frieder


----------



## whoa (25. Januar 2005)

@ Flo
Habe noch die original "Titan"-Felgen meines Blizzard zuhaus rumliegen, Wolber irgendwas400 Titanium light. Vielleicht sollte ich die ihm per PM für günstige 200.- EURO anbieten.


----------



## cdeger (25. Januar 2005)

Na,

das hat er doch gefressen, dass die nur "so leicht wie Titan" sind.

Ich hingegen kann ihm ein Paar veräußern, das speziell für Bergfahrräder gemacht ist: "Mt. Titan" - und ich wette auch noch, dass sie leichter sind als die alten Franzosen   

Erst recht mit den atombombensicheren Naben ...


wokriegichjetztschnelltitanspeichenundnippelher


----------



## nimmersatt (25. Januar 2005)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> @ Flo
> Habe noch die original "Titan"-Felgen meines Blizzard zuhaus rumliegen, Wolber irgendwas400 Titanium light. Vielleicht sollte ich die ihm per PM für günstige 200.- EURO anbieten.



ich könnt das noch mit einer Matrix Mt.Titan toppen....
Nicht nur Titan sondern auch noch Metal Matrix   

für läppische 100....


edit: zweiter!
dafür hats bei uns mehr Schnee, ätsch....


----------



## olli (25. Januar 2005)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn das?!?!?!
> So ein Vollidiot!
> 
> Gruss
> Frieder



Vorsicht, Freundchen! Das ist eine Beleidigung für alle Vollidioten!!!


----------



## roesli (25. Januar 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann selbst bekr ,Herr über Bohrer und Lochfräsen, noch was lernen
> 
> Das ist mal innovativer Leichtbau
> 
> ...



Mottenfrass

 

günstige1ametallmottenkugelnabzugebenerst40jahregelagertfürnur2eurodasstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zocker (25. Januar 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Mottenfrass
> 
> 
> 
> günstige1ametallmottenkugelnabzugebenerst40jahregelagertfürnur2eurodasstück




Nee, Lochfrass.


----------



## roesli (25. Januar 2005)

zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, Lochfrass.



Immer diese sprachlichen Feinheiten über die Landesgrenzen hinweg


----------



## zocker (25. Januar 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese sprachlichen Feinheiten über die Landesgrenzen hinweg




Bei uns hier oben mögen die Motten kein Metall.


----------



## joe yeti (25. Januar 2005)

metallwürmer i amiland???


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Januar 2005)

*Hach ja die kleinen 5dler wieder  Na denn Mahlzeit sag ich *​ 
   threadfinder
   olF​


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. Januar 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> *Hach ja die kleinen 5dler wieder  Na denn Mahlzeit sag ich *​
> threadfinder
> olF​



Salamo Fett ohne Brat los Fett  mit ohne. 

gruzBAM_abasanellamachtgabelnschnella_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (31. Januar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> diese pedalen sind da nicht wirklich dran gewesen oder???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22679&item=7130083035&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW



wahrscheinlich reicht das geld nun auch nicht mehr für andere pedale... ich sehe aber schon die pinkigen chris king teile am rad...


----------



## lebaron (2. Februar 2005)

... das wahrscheinlich geilste was ich in den letzten 3 Jahren in diesem Forum gesehen habe ..., man beachte wir sind bei den Classikern  ich kann nich mehr


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Februar 2005)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> ... das wahrscheinlich geilste was ich in den letzten 3 Jahren in diesem Forum gesehen habe ..., man beachte wir sind bei den Classikern  ich kann nich mehr



 ja das find ich auch seeehr hübsch

strukturlos
flo


----------



## tonicbikes (4. Februar 2005)

"hier für Auskenner"


----------



## VmaxJunkie (4. Februar 2005)

Na zauberhaft. Vielleicht hat der ja auch die berühmten Felgen aus Titan...?


----------



## Steffen04 (4. Februar 2005)

tonicbikes schrieb:
			
		

> "hier für Auskenner"



spitzensache, aber viel abgefajrener find ich ja seinen "Pedalhalter" aka Innenlagerwelle....    
Gibt schon knuffige Typen. Wer übrigens ne pimpige Uhr mit allerhand Plaste-Brillis fürs Karneval benötigt => ER ist eure Ansprechperson   

cheers


----------



## Owl Hollow (4. Februar 2005)

Also ich find die Sattelstütze am besten. Das ist noch anständiges "Setback"! Und passt in viele Rahmen, da "Durchmesser ca. 2,2cm".


----------



## azraelcars (5. Februar 2005)

vielleicht sollten wir ihm mal ein magnet schicken,so zur groborientierung,was alles in seiner welt nicht aus titan besteht


----------



## roesli (5. Februar 2005)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sollten wir ihm mal ein magnet schicken,so zur groborientierung,was alles in seiner welt nicht aus titan besteht



Unbedingt. Und dann dürfen wir uns über den Cannondale-Titanrahmen freuen


----------



## tonicbikes (5. Februar 2005)

Das könnte passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (5. Februar 2005)

Servus,

mein Betrag zum Thema Geschmacksverirrung:







rotes Lenkerband mit gelber Gabel hat Merlin net verdient  
Na wenigstens ist kein blauer Sattel mit dran.

Gruß


----------



## Protorix (5. Februar 2005)

wenigstens ist es schnell zu beheben!


----------



## roesli (5. Februar 2005)

Der integrierte Steuersatz ist da eine etwas grössere Sünde


----------



## cluso (5. Februar 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Der integrierte Steuersatz ist da eine etwas grössere Sünde




Ja, das gehört natürlich auch bestraft. Wie kommen diese "zeitlosen Manufakturen" eigentlich dadrauf, bei dem Sch**** auch mitzumachen?!


----------



## nimmersatt (5. Februar 2005)

ich seh da kein Merlin - nur ein Litespeed

brrr, bei der Steuerrohrtrompete krieg ich Schüttelfrost und Krämpfe


----------



## Frey (5. Februar 2005)

Sind das Reflektoren in den Speichen?


----------



## cluso (5. Februar 2005)

Oh, ja das sind Reflektoren, aber wer Richtey-laufräder fährt, dem ist alles zu zutrauen.

Hier mal den Link, vielleicht will ja jemand mitbieten 

Klick

@nimmersatt

aber nachdem Moots ja auf absehbare Zeit auch den Bach runtergehen wird, bleiben nicht mehr viel Verfechter der zeitlosen "reinen" Lehre übrig (Seven, Serotta, Sycip, IF, ...? ). 

Grüße


----------



## singlestoph (6. Februar 2005)

das mit den steuersatztrompeten ist hässlich :kotz: 

wohl aber der am wenigsten problematische integrierten dens gibt 
sofern da die aufnahme für die lager als aluteil in den rahmen eingepresst sind

ich hab nen alten litespeed wo hülsen eingepresst sind zwischen rahmen und steuersatz.

daszeux könnte man wechselm wenn ausgeleiert


stoph


----------



## cluso (8. Februar 2005)

Servus,

ich muß mich entschuldigen: Ich dachte das obige Merlin ist schlimm. Das ist super im Vergleich zu diesem hier:






Für mehr Bilder:

Würg 

Wer gehört da bestraft? Der Designer oder der Schweisser der das Ding gemacht hat?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffen04 (8. Februar 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Wer gehört da bestraft? Der Designer oder der Schweisser der das Ding gemacht hat?
> 
> Gruß



ALLE


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Februar 2005)

... bombenleger, elendiger langhariger  

711 - dropbars - campa - undmanbeachtedenenergiedrink 






ciao
flo


----------



## nordstadt (8. Februar 2005)

Geil - wo haste das denn ausgegraben Flo?

Coors-Light-Tour-und der Junge Cowboy hatte bei dem ganzen Stress das Merckx vergessen???

Mfg Chris


----------



## andy1 (9. Februar 2005)

auszüge aus einem Auktionstext bei einem bekannten Netz-Auktionsdienst:

"Sie bieten auf ein Stevens 4.1.2 Mauntenbaik 21 gänge ziemlich leicht so 11 kg kein oder nur rost an der kette der rest kann nicht rosten. schleuche mit französichen ventillen adapter sind vorhanten.  bei weiteren fragen bitte mailen. "


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Februar 2005)

... aktuelle litelins ääh merspeeds sind ja schon an sich grenzwertig  aber das da 






merlinrootsmitrohloff
flo


----------



## roesli (12. Februar 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... aktuelle litelins ääh merspeeds sind ja schon an sich grenzwertig  aber das da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einmal mehr der Beweis, dass ein gutes Bike mehr ist als die Summe aller edlen Bestandteile   

Aber der Hammer ist: 


			
				Shoreline Cycles schrieb:
			
		

> ... Some items rumored to come on the ROOTS will be an *internal Roloff 8 speed rear hub*, Brooks saddle and much more...


Hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (12. Februar 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal mehr der Beweis, dass ein gutes Bike mehr ist als die Summe aller edlen Bestandteile
> 
> Aber der Hammer ist:
> 
> Hab ich da was verpasst?



hehehe ich bau mir ne 3 Gang Sturmy Nabe an mein Edelbike,... krieg ich noch irgendwo das Schaltkettchen als Ersatzteil,... dieses ist leider Defekt


----------



## cluso (12. Februar 2005)

ist mir schlecht.


----------



## Fres (13. Februar 2005)

hach wie schön ein Bike, made by Joe BreezeR..

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5165227658&rd=1


----------



## zocker (13. Februar 2005)

Fres schrieb:
			
		

> hach wie schön ein Bike, made by Joe BreezeR..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5165227658&rd=1



Das gleiche hängt hier auch noch, für die hälfte des Preises.


----------



## andy1 (14. Februar 2005)

Also da passt doch die Geo nicht ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5163641630&fromMakeTrack=true






Zitat: "Den Rahmen habe ich vor zwei Jahren hier ersteigert, es handelt sich meines Wissens um einen Merlin Taiga aus der Vor-Litespeed-Zeit von Merlin. Design by Rob Vandermark und natürlich handgeschweisst in USA. Solche Titan-Rahmen sind eigentlich unverwüstlich, weshalb Merlin auch eine lebenslange Garantie gibt (für den Erstkäufer). An dem Rahmen finden sich natürlich diverse Gebrauchspuren wie Scheuerstellen von den Zügen und kleine bis mittlere Kratzer. Absolut keine Beulen oder Dellen. Wer will, der kann den Rahmen  mit einem Scotchbrite-Schwamm bearbeiten (oder polieren lassen?)und neue Aufkleber anbringen: dann isser wieder wie Neu!"

Naja, 8,5 Kilo aber ein zeitlicher Mix, evtl. unfahrbar...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5163641630&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Februar 2005)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also da passt doch die Geo nicht ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5163641630&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> ...



... der merlin taiga ist von haus aus federgabel korrigiert, für judy's passend, also rund 70mm. da sollte dann 'ne 80mm sid das fahrverhalten nicht so dramatisch verschlechtern. 
ändert sich die einbauhöhe der gabel um 10mm wird der lenk- und sitzwinkel um je 0,5° flacher, bei 20mm werden es jeweils -1°. da kann man beim besten willen nicht von unfahrbar reden, die winkel ändern sich max auf 70/72 von ursprünglich 71/73 ...

ciao
flo


----------



## peppaman (14. Februar 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... der merlin taiga ist von haus aus federgabel korrigiert, für judy's passend, also rund 70mm. da sollte dann 'ne 80mm sid das fahrverhalten nicht so dramatisch verschlechtern.
> ändert sich die einbauhöhe der gabel um 10mm wird der lenk- und sitzwinkel um je 0,5° flacher, bei 20mm werden es jeweils -1°. da kann man beim besten willen nicht von unfahrbar reden, die winkel ändern sich max auf 70/72 von ursprünglich 71/73 ...
> 
> ciao
> flo



und wenn er die sid noch 63mm runter...-"travelt"   und sich dann auch noch draufsetzt, sollte ja alles im Lot sein.



und solang die Litespeeds*** nicht so aussehen




was sie aber ja nun mal tun :kotz: 
(also elastomer-inlays kenn ich ja nu schon, um vibrationen zu dämpfen, aber metall-schellen aussen drann???--bremskabelführung??---pumpenhalter??? *  )
finde ich das wurzel-bike doch ganz hübsch.


peppa
*braucht drei bremskabelführungsschellen für´s heldenbike*

***edith:wollte erst korrigieren in "merlin", aber litespeed triffts ja au  ch


----------



## peppaman (14. Februar 2005)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> (also elastomer-inlays kenn ich ja nu schon, um vibrationen zu dämpfen, aber metall-schellen aussen drann???--bremskabelführung??---pumpenhalter??? *  )




uups das sind ja wirklich kabelstopper.....


trotzdem doof


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Februar 2005)

... peppa, mit DEM bild hast du mir gründlich die woche verdorben  
gott ist das schrecklich :kotz:

schellen, welch frevel. von magura gibt's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , die find ich eindeutig schöner wie so eine blechschelle...

schon mal an hs66  gedacht...

ciao
flo


----------



## realbiker (15. Februar 2005)

Ein neuer Klassiker ...   

Für alle die sich nicht entscheiden können auf 29" Bikes umzusteigen oder das sinnloseste Projekt   

69er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffen04 (15. Februar 2005)

Bei dem Teil war der Schweisser wohl grad besoffen, und hat ne ganze Serie davon vermurkst   
Also hat man dem Kind wahrscheinlich einfach nen Namen gegeben, und schwups.... :kotz: 
Naja, bin gespannt ob man diesen Kappes auch mal live im Wald oder sonstwo zu sehen bekommt....

cheers


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Februar 2005)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ein neuer Klassiker ...
> 
> Für alle die sich nicht entscheiden können auf 29" Bikes umzusteigen oder das sinnloseste Projekt
> 
> 69er



... na so blöd ist das nun auch nicht. wird ja bei den motorisierten zweirädern, die sich im gelände tummeln, seit den späten 60er jahren so gemacht, vorne 21" hinten 18"/17" felgen. grund, das grössere vr rollt leichter über hindernisse, das kleinere hr lässt sich besser beschleunigen. wurde in 26/24" konstellation bereits '94 von arrow racing gemacht, hatte allerdings probleme sich durchzusetzen mangels reifen. im dh sport sind die unterschiedlich grossen lr mittlerweile gang und gäbe. das da irgenwann auch einer auf die kombo 29/26 kommen würde ist jetzt nicht weiter erstaunlich.

sieht allerdings bei so einem kleinen mtb rahmen einfach schei$$e aus 

ciao
flo


----------



## roesli (15. Februar 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... na so blöd ist das nun auch nicht. wird ja bei den motorisierten zweirädern, die sich im gelände tummeln, seit den späten 60er jahren so gemacht, vorne 21" hinten 18"/17" felgen. grund, das grössere vr rollt leichter über hindernisse, das kleinere hr lässt sich besser beschleunigen. wurde in 26/24" konstellation bereits '94 von arrow racing gemacht, hatte allerdings probleme sich durchzusetzen mangels reifen. im dh sport sind die unterschiedlich grossen lr mittlerweile gang und gäbe. das da irgenwann auch einer auf die kombo 29/26 kommen würde ist jetzt nicht weiter erstaunlich.
> 
> sieht allerdings bei so einem kleinen mtb rahmen einfach schei$$e aus
> 
> ...



Nicht nur nicht blöd, sondern auch bei Bikes wirklich nicht neu:






Prototyp von Charlie Cunningham, 1982

Was mich in dem Zusammenhang nur verwirrt: 

Flo, keine Erwähnung des Ibis?   

Ich hoff, das ist nicht das erste Anzeichen von Alzheimer


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Februar 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur nicht blöd, sondern auch bei Bikes wirklich nicht neu:
> 
> Prototyp von Charlie Cunningham, 1982
> 
> ...



... dutzen wir uns  müsste ich sie kennen 

ibis, da war was, ja genau  




 

ibis mountain trials, im jahre des herrn 1987 entstanden. 
nach einigen wirren mittlerweile im besitz eines international bekannten chinesischen sammlers 

einen schönen abend der herr
olf


----------



## roesli (15. Februar 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> einen schönen abend der herr
> olf



...ich wusste nicht, am Bodensee noch mit Hinkelsteinen hantiert wird.

Aber das erklärt vieles


----------



## joe yeti (15. Februar 2005)

hallo flo, kannst du mir nal bitte die tele-nr. von dem chinsesen geben?


danke   


Ps: die spinnen die lömer


----------



## olli (16. Februar 2005)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ein neuer Klassiker ...
> 
> Für alle die sich nicht entscheiden können auf 29" Bikes umzusteigen oder das sinnloseste Projekt
> 
> 69er


Das gab es Mitte der 90er doch auch schon von Hawk, oder (26/28=29)?


----------



## cibi (16. Februar 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur nicht blöd, sondern auch bei Bikes wirklich nicht neu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



22 Jahre später mit max. Tire-Rise :

Ritzelflitzer beim SSWC 04


----------



## roesli (16. Februar 2005)

cibi schrieb:
			
		

> 22 Jahre später mit max. Tire-Rise :
> 
> Ritzelflitzer beim SSWC 04



   

Wie konnt ich nur vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (16. Februar 2005)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Das gab es Mitte der 90er doch auch schon von Hawk, oder (26/28=29)?



jepp, vorne 28, hinten 26...und hat sich ja sowas von nicht durchgesetzt


----------



## andy1 (16. Februar 2005)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> jepp, vorne 28, hinten 26...und hat sich ja sowas von nicht durchgesetzt


 
was am Auge ?


----------



## whoa (16. Februar 2005)

Soweit ich richtig informiert bin sind die "modernen" 29 Zoll Bikes lediglich 28 Zoll. Aber 28 Zoller klingt so uncool. 

wenngroßeräderdannaneinemcrosser
whoa


----------



## Edelziege (16. Februar 2005)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich richtig informiert bin sind die "modernen" 29 Zoll Bikes lediglich 28 Zoll. Aber 28 Zoller klingt so uncool.
> 
> wenngroßeräderdannaneinemcrosser
> whoa



Moin Moin,

die sind schon 29". Allerdings verwenden sie denselben Felgendurchmesser wie die 28"er, die üblichen 622mm. Die Zollangabe bezeichnet aber immer den Außendurchmesser mit Reifen, dann stimmt es so ziemlich, weil die Reifen beim 29er dicker sind als beim üblichen 28er.

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## whoa (16. Februar 2005)

Edelziege schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> die sind schon 29". Allerdings verwenden sie denselben Felgendurchmesser wie die 28"er, die üblichen 622mm. Die Zollangabe bezeichnet aber immer den Außendurchmesser mit Reifen, dann stimmt es so ziemlich, weil die Reifen beim 29er dicker sind als beim üblichen 28er.
> 
> ...



Schon klar, irgendeine Milchmädchenrechnung musste man sich für die Erfindung von 29" ja einfallen lassen. Also bei mir ist's egal ob ich 1" Slicks oder 3" DH-Schlappen auf meinem 26" LR-Satz hab, es ist und bleibt ein 26" LR-Satz. 29"er sind IMHO schlicht dickbereifte Trekkingbikes, nur halt viel cooler!


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Februar 2005)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> Schon klar, irgendeine Milchmädchenrechnung musste man sich für die Erfindung von 29" ja einfallen lassen. Also bei mir ist's egal ob ich 1" Slicks oder 3" DH-Schlappen auf meinem 26" LR-Satz hab, es ist und bleibt ein 26" LR-Satz. 29"er sind IMHO schlicht dickbereifte Trekkingbikes, nur halt viel cooler!



... du bist heut 'nen bisschen rechthaberisch, wa  
aber die trekkingbikes für dickbereifte kommt gut  

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (16. Februar 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... du bist heut 'nen bisschen rechthaberisch, wa
> 
> ciao
> flo


Wie, nur heute?


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Februar 2005)

... die welt ist sooo schlecht  diese erkenntnis ist ja nicht neu aber mal wieder aktueller den je 







flo


----------



## oldman (20. Februar 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... die welt ist sooo schlecht  diese erkenntnis ist ja nicht neu aber mal wieder aktueller den je
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist das ein Samsonite-Koffer, was da am Sattel haengt?   
oldman


----------



## Effendi Sahib (20. Februar 2005)

Das ist die Nachfüllpackung für den Feuerlöscher am Unterrohr


----------



## Frey (22. Februar 2005)

Na?! Was haben wir denn hier?
Bessere Bilder und die Möglichkeit dieses Schäppchen zu ergattern gibts hier: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5168296807&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Gruss
Frieder


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Februar 2005)

ich frag mich immer wieder ob es wirklich so schwierig ist nach der passenden rahmengrösse zu fragen wenn man schon so viel geld für nen rad ausgibt...
naja, wenn`s schee macht...

und hier noch was da hier die letzten tage ja oft gefragt wurgt wurde was fahrrädern mit klassischen auto`s zu tun haben - würd sich mit sicherheit auch gut auf ner x-type diesel haube machen  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85124&item=7136953432&rd=1


----------



## Owl Hollow (25. Februar 2005)

Es gibt Leute, die gehören wirklich eingesperrt.


----------



## Owl Hollow (25. Februar 2005)

(falls das Foto zu klein ist - das ist ein Breezer Lightning mit XTR900...)


----------



## rasaldul (1. März 2005)

menschenhandel auf ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2904&item=7138669165

not macht erfinderisch, momentan allerdings noch ein 1-job


----------



## cluso (1. März 2005)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> menschenhandel auf ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2904&item=7138669165
> 
> not macht erfinderisch, momentan allerdings noch ein 1-job




 

Die Möglichkeit für alle Junggesellen endlich weg zu kommen 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (1. März 2005)

Nett   

Ob die Transportspesen (=Reisekosten) in dem Fall auch zu meinen Lasten gehen würden? - Bräuchte schon mal einen, der meine Werkstatt aufräumt.


Von wegen Angebote:

http://tickets.ricardo.ch/cgi-bin/a...strcatid=27;lng=de;lotid=347526905;perlist=30


----------



## Effendi Sahib (2. März 2005)

Eigentlich ganz chic...


----------



## zaskar76 (3. März 2005)

der rahmen dürfte schon stärkere suizidgedanken haben...


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98083&item=7138108087&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## brausekopf (3. März 2005)

...wer corratec schick findet, der findet wohl auch skoda schick...alles eisenschrott


----------



## azraelcars (3. März 2005)

weiss er es besser,oder nicht?gute frage,hier mal das facktor 
zaskar  mit judy sl  





mfg
a


----------



## Protorix (3. März 2005)

was spricht gegen eine judy sl 
(wenn das auch nicht nach judy sl aussieht)


----------



## ZeFlo (3. März 2005)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> was spricht gegen eine judy sl
> (wenn das auch nicht nach judy sl aussieht)



... nichts. wobei das halt 'ne indy sl ist...

ansonsten ist das gt schon zu bemittleiden, immerhin "*Tristete als Kultfacktor die letzten 3 Jahre in einen Wohnzimmer"

*eindochziemlichtragischesendefürsoeinenkult
flo


----------



## Morfeus (3. März 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... nichts. wobei das halt 'ne indy sl ist...



...und ein Zaskar ist es auch nicht, siehe abgerundetes Abschlussblech des Oberrohrs...

Morfeus


----------



## oldman (3. März 2005)

ausserdem ist das niemals ein Zaskar, siehe "rundes Abschlussblech", etc. 
Da wird irgendein vom *"Kultfacktor"* gepackter Unwissender sich aber ein schoenes Teil zulegen...   
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VmaxJunkie (3. März 2005)

Wie is das denn eigentlich: Wenn man dem Verkäufer jetzt ne Mail schröbe, um ihn in seiner (gut, angenommermaßen geglaubten  ) Unwissenheit aufzuklären, und er nichts an seinem Auktionstext änderte, könnte, ja müsste man ihn dann nicht mal melden?
Ich könnte ja auch mal hingehen, is ja hier in LE...   

wundernd, konjunktiv: Darkving *petzenhassendaberhierdieschnauzevollhabend*


----------



## oldman (3. März 2005)

VmaxJunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Wie is das denn eigentlich: Wenn man dem Verkäufer jetzt ne Mail schröbe, um ihn in seiner (gut, angenommermaßen geglaubten  ) Unwissenheit aufzuklären, und er nichts an seinem Auktionstext änderte, könnte, ja müsste man ihn dann nicht mal melden?
> Ich könnte ja auch mal hingehen, is ja hier in LE...
> 
> wundernd, konjunktiv: Darkving *petzenhassendaberhierdieschnauzevollhabend*



scheint recht oft vorzukommen, dass ebax Verkaeufer "irgendeinanderesGT" mit einem Zaskar irgendwie verwechseln, kann halt passieren   .
Dazu gibt's ellenlange Threads im GT Forum...
Naja, ein Zaskar mit *Kultfacktor* bringt halt mehr als ein schnoedes Avalanche (ist aber kein schlechtes Bike).
oldman


----------



## rasaldul (3. März 2005)

VmaxJunkie schrieb:
			
		

> ........, könnte, ja müsste man ihn dann nicht mal melden?........


glaub' mir: ebay stört das einen schei$$. habe letztens - das erste mal seit ich dabei bin - jemanden gemeldet da ich nach ablauf seiner auktion spitz gekriegt hab' dass ich hochgeboten wurde von einem seiner komplizen. ist bei mehreren auktionen des verkäufers so gelaufen und, wenn man die fakten betrachtet, eindeutig. aber ebay dachte sich wohl: soll der depp sich ruhig beschweren, solange der hochgeboten wird kassieren wir mehr provision........schönen dank auch!


----------



## azraelcars (3. März 2005)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> was spricht gegen eine judy sl
> (wenn das auch nicht nach judy sl aussieht)



gegen eine judy sl spricht natürlich gar nichts,ich selber fahre nur judy,habe da einige.für mich die beste gabel,vor allem eine,wo man selber noch was machen kann,ohne gleich spezialverkzeug zu brauchen.aber das ist bestenfalls eine indy sl,was da dran ist,kann natürlich auch lackiert und vielleicht nur so 3 kg schwere indy c sein.und natürlich kann es kein zaskar sein,weil aus stahl


----------



## azraelcars (3. März 2005)

habe gerade nachgesehen,das mit verwechseln der modellnamen,hersteller und überhaupt scheint bei dem herrn das program zu sein.
unter anderen artikeln finden sich giant,der nicht wirklich giant ist und ktm,der eigentlich nur ein umgelabelter ebay-set um 120 euro ist. .bei den bmx kenne ich mich nicht so aus,kann ich nicht beurteilen.nur,sich gleich dreimal irren,und überhaupt keine ahnung haben,vertragt sich mit der tatsache,das der herr 7 bikes hat,nicht zusammen.wenn einer sieben bikes hat,dann kennt er sich aus.basta.einzige ausnahme-man hat sich die 7 räder am bahnhof ausgeliehen,womit ich keine bewertende aussage machen will.

mfg
a


----------



## GTdanni (3. März 2005)

Das wär auch das erste Zaskar was nen Stahlrahmen hätte. 

Aber ich seh grad das hatte "azraelcars" schon gepostet. 

Mist. 

Wer sowas allerdings kauft und denkt es sei ein Zaskar, obwohl er die Bilder gesehen hat, der wird sicher mit dem Teil glücklich. 

---Evtl. ist es ja ein geheimes Projekt/Prototyp von GT gewesen----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VmaxJunkie (3. März 2005)

Sagt mal, Avalanche is doch Alu? 

Is das vielleicht ein Bravado? Ricochet? Karakoram? Aggressor? Oder ein gar ein Psyclone?
Wer weiß da denn Genaues? KingMoe, bitte melden!


----------



## GTdanni (3. März 2005)

Es gab glaub ich auch mal Ava`s aus Stahl, ganz früher. Ich weiß da aber nicht so bescheid, warten wir lieber auf Moe   

P.S. Wir können ja mal hinfahren und es uns ansehen, ich bin in 20min in Leipzig. Und Stoppok hab ich auch immer im Wechsler (Das Konzert im Anker vor ca 6 Jahren war Klasse)

Cu Danni


----------



## VmaxJunkie (3. März 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin in 20min in Leipzig.
> Cu Danni



Schon gesehn 

Na klar, wir wollten eh schon dahin. Mit je einem experten für GT, Giant und KTM...   

...und fertigmachen.


----------



## Ganimed! (3. März 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab glaub ich auch mal Ava`s aus Stahl, ganz früher.
> Cu Danni



Die Avalanche´s waren etwa von 1990 bis 1993 aus Stahl, ab 94 kamen sie dann "leider" nur noch in Alu.

Hatte bis vor kurzem selber noch ein schönes GT Team Avalanche von 1991

.


----------



## GTdanni (3. März 2005)

Sicher ist es nur ein Versehen und er hat mit bestem Wissen und Gewissen gehandelt. 

P.S. Ich melde mich auch noch als Experte für Diamant, so eins hat er ja auch noch.


----------



## GTdanni (3. März 2005)

Die hatten doch damals diese "Sprenkellackierungen" vorzugsweise in so vorteilhaften Farbtönen wie Weiß/Lila.....aber eben Kult.


----------



## Martin M (3. März 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Die hatten doch damals diese "Sprenkellackierungen" vorzugsweise in so vorteilhaften Farbtönen wie Weiß/Lila.....aber eben Kult.


Das 91er Avalanche hat die schöne Farbe "midnight aurora" und ist aus Tange Prestige Concept geschweißt.


----------



## zurkoe (3. März 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Die Avalanche´s waren etwa von 1990 bis 1993 aus Stahl, ab 94 kamen sie dann "leider" nur noch in Alu.
> 
> Hatte bis vor kurzem selber noch ein schönes GT Team Avalanche von 1991
> 
> .




Mein 86er Avalanche ist latürnich auch aus Stahl. Nur mal so am Rande...


----------



## Ganimed! (3. März 2005)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> Das 91er Avalanche hat die schöne Farbe "midnight aurora" und ist aus Tange Prestige Concept geschweißt.



Genau das hatte ich   

Ich fand die Lackierungen der Jahrgänge 91 und 92 bei GT sehr gelungen. Habe noch ein GT Talera (mein erstes MTB) in der Farbe "granit"


----------



## Ganimed! (3. März 2005)

zurkoe schrieb:
			
		

> Mein 86er Avalanche ist latürnich auch aus Stahl. Nur mal so am Rande...



Sorry aber bin in Sachen GT auch nicht so der Experte. Bin erst 91 zu der Marke gekommen. Wußte nicht genau ob GT das Avalanche vor 1990 schon im Programm hatte   

Aber man lernt ja nie aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (3. März 2005)

fasten your seat belts ...


----------



## oldman (3. März 2005)

da hat's bei mtb-kataloge.de die passende Fachliteratur... oder bei kingmoe.

Am Rande erwaehnt, wie soll ich das hier so sagen, aehmm, also: schaut doch einfach auf meine Signatur...

oldman


----------



## cluso (6. März 2005)

Hmmm,

wer hat diesen Vorbau zu verantworten?
Ringle hin oder her, aber ich finde das passt nicht.






und Mavic Systemräder 



Gruß


----------



## Ganimed! (6. März 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm,
> 
> wer hat diesen Vorbau zu verantworten?
> Ringle hin oder her, aber ich finde das passt nicht.
> ...



Und diese Gabel erst  

.


----------



## insanerider (6. März 2005)

..jetzt aber...vielleicht net klassisch im üblichen Sinn, aber seit 14 Jahren ein treuer und immer noch ansehnlicher Begleiter. Los gebts mir!


----------



## wanted man (6. März 2005)

mit der gabel und den bremsen wollts wohl gern ein kona werden ...


----------



## insanerider (6. März 2005)

..die Curve Bremsen gab es bei Hibike mal für ´nen Zehner oder so..und die Gabel.....


----------



## ZeFlo (6. März 2005)

... immer noch mein lieblings paket dienst 

perfekte behandlung empfindlichster teile, prompter und persönlicher service 


oder auch ups rocks 





schöne träume
flo


----------



## whoa (7. März 2005)

@ insanerider
Bremsen die Bremsen bei der Einstellung überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (7. März 2005)

...naja geht so...die Mega-Erdanker waren die Dinger ja nie...und ob ein tieferes Dreieck da was rausreißt ;-)...aber beim Putzen im Frühjahr werd ich mich dran wagen


----------



## kettenklemmer (7. März 2005)

Das nenn ich mal nen schönen Aufbau!  

Auch nett ist die Angabe zur Rahmenhöhe über normal Null!   

Gruß, Florian


----------



## cibi (7. März 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... immer noch mein lieblings paket dienst
> 
> perfekte behandlung empfindlichster teile, prompter und persönlicher service ...



... bei der Abholung deines Pakets hatte ich natürlich den kleinen Extra-Service gleich mitgebucht...

Vorsichtshalber an dieser Stelle nur ein :

link 

Interessant,wir haben scheinbar auch bei Haustüren den gleichen Geschmack


----------



## cluso (9. März 2005)

keines Kommentars fähig...
 






und die Beschreibung erst:


God bless America


----------



## Owl Hollow (9. März 2005)

weil die Welt so böse ist, hier was kleines zur Erheiterung (oder als Schocker, je nach Betrachtungsweise):


----------



## zocker (9. März 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> weil die Welt so böse ist, hier was kleines zur Erheiterung (oder als Schocker, je nach Betrachtungsweise):



Bild 

Was jetzt noch fehlt....

...dieses Kind ist nicht Bestandteil der Auktion....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycleshark (9. März 2005)

hhmmmm... falls ihr mal alles habt von grafton, yeti oder ringle...

 sowas braucht man immer... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=733&item=5960896955&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW 

greez onkel peez


----------



## zaskar76 (12. März 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=157075


----------



## raymund (13. März 2005)

Neulich beim galvanischen Betrieb gesehen:





Gruß
Raymund


----------



## $cannondale$ (15. März 2005)

...ach wie froh bin ich, daß es hier noch "die gute alte Zeit mit den guten alten Bikes" gibt.

Wenn ich mir anschaue was die Leute heute so fahren, dann kommt mir teilweise das :kotz: 

Unten ein Beispiel dafür (direkt aus dem Bikemarkt)


----------



## cluso (15. März 2005)

$cannondale$ schrieb:
			
		

> ...ach wie froh bin ich, daß es hier noch "die gute alte Zeit mit den guten alten Bikes" gibt.
> 
> Wenn ich mir anschaue was die Leute heute so fahren, dann kommt mir teilweise das :kotz:
> 
> Unten ein Beispiel dafür (direkt aus dem Bikemarkt)




Hmmm,

was für eine Statur muß man haben um so ein Rad fahren zu können?
50cm Schrittlänge und 90cm Oberarme?  

Gruß


----------



## rasaldul (15. März 2005)

da fahr' ich doch lieber bmx, das ist wohl sinnvoller als so 'ne schaukel.

hier noch was für die ganz harten


----------



## roesli (15. März 2005)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch was für die ganz harten




Knallhart:







http://www.bike-guide.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=8309&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Der Dieter Bohlen der Fahrradindustrie hat mal wieder zugeschlagen - brrr.....


----------



## rasaldul (15. März 2005)

so wenig wie man storck zwar leiden mag, aber eines muss man ihm lassen: er weiss wie man kohle macht und in der reihe (egal in welcher) immer vorne steht.

auch die teile, die er in der vergangenheit (ob nun abgekupfert oder nicht) fertigen liess hatten eigentlich immer gute voraussetzungen - ich sage da nur nitto, toyo und dia-compe. zumindest ist bei diesen teilen nichts gravierendes bekannt wie z.b. schrauben ausgerissen am "kult"-ringle-vorbau, pedalaugen abgebrochen wie bei grafton etc.

aber genug dem lanzen brechen für m. storck


----------



## Morfeus (15. März 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Knallhart:
> Der Dieter Bohlen der Fahrradindustrie hat mal wieder zugeschlagen - brrr.....



sagt mal, was hat der Storck eigentlich falsch gemacht, dass er hier so wenig geliebt wird? Vorsicht: ist eine ernsthafte Frage, ich weiß es einfach nicht und wollte schon länger mal fragen, aus reinem Interesse, nicht dass mir was an den Bikes liegt oder am Herrn Storck...

Morfeus


----------



## ZeFlo (15. März 2005)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal, was hat der Storck eigentlich falsch gemacht, dass er hier so wenig geliebt wird? Vorsicht: ist eine ernsthafte Frage, ich weiß es einfach nicht und wollte schon länger mal fragen, aus reinem Interesse, nicht dass mir was an den Bikes liegt oder am Herrn Storck...
> 
> Morfeus



... er hat sämtliche marken die er seinerzeit importierte und zu schweinepreisen an mann/frau/kind brachte, hemmungslos auf's dreistete kopiert und als eigenentwicklungen etc., mit grosszügiger unterstützung dieser bekannte bike postille, auf den markt geworfen.

der eine oder andere seiner damaligen klienten ist u. a. daran kaputt gegangen.

ausserdem ist er ein a**hole  
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (15. März 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem ist er ein a**hole
> flo



Treffend formuliert   

Für die, welchen es zu wenig detailliert ist:

Die letzten Jahre stellte Markus Storck immer an der 2-Rad Messe Zürich aus. In einem Jahr wär er mal beinahe aus den Hallen geprügelt worden, als er über die Stände der Mitausteller lief und so huldreiche Sätze von sich liess wie:

"Diese Teile habe ich als erstes nach Europa importiert."
"Das habe ich entwickelt"
"Diese Technik geht auf eine Idee von mir zurück"
"Dank mir ist diese Marke so bekannt"

.....


Traditionsgemäss stellt M. S. an der Eurobike aus. Immer am selben Ort, direkt beim Durchgang von einer Halle zur anderen. Im letzten Jahr beglückte er die Passanten mit einem Gross(also wirklich gross!)fernseher, auf dem ein Pseudodokumentarfilm lief, in welchem kaum ein Satz ohne "Markus tut, Markus macht, Markus hat...." zu hören war. Schon während den Händlertagen lief das ununterbrochen, und zwar direkt auf den Hauptgang ausgerichtet und so laut, dass es einfach nicht möglich war, sich dem Genie seiner Person zu entziehen.

.......


----------



## cdeger (15. März 2005)

Dazu ein passendes Zitat von Ross Shafer, anlässlich der "Salsa-Party" im Kamikaze-Bikeshop von unserem lieben phatlizard getätigt. Vor vielen, vielen Jahren und nachdem er gerade (endlich) einen neuen Importeur gefunden hatte:

"Every year when I visit Markus, he's got a new car - a bigger one. And I still drive that old Beetle ..."


----------



## cluso (15. März 2005)

Das Zitat ist 

Aus gegebenen Anlass:

Es grünt so grün. 







Gruß

cluso


----------



## cluso (23. März 2005)




----------



## Horst Link (30. März 2005)

Osterliche Ausfahrt ganz ohne Hasenkostüm - dafür mit eierigen Felgen. Nunja jeder feiert Ostern wie ers mag...Ciao H.L.


----------



## zaskar76 (30. März 2005)

ich finde die nette junge dame hätte nen untersatz in passender größe verdient


----------



## zocker (30. März 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Osterliche Ausfahrt ganz ohne Hasenkostüm - dafür mit eierigen Felgen. Nunja jeder feiert Ostern wie ers mag...Ciao H.L.




Da fehlen die Farben im Foto.


----------



## VmaxJunkie (31. März 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde die nette junge dame hätte nen untersatz in passender größe verdient



...der junge Herr aber auch...     

Is das der berühmte Rings-um-Jena-Trail?


----------



## whoa (31. März 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde die nette junge dame hätte nen untersatz in passender größe verdient


Hmm... mal überlegen, aber außer Cunningham fallen mir spontan keine End-80er Bikes mit abfallenden Oberrohr ein. Schonmal die Oberrohrlänge eines Trench Goat mit 'nem Zaskar verglichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (31. März 2005)

kollektives musizieren unter'm yo eddy........


----------



## Horst Link (31. März 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde die nette junge dame hätte nen untersatz in passender größe verdient



Ist eigentlich meine Strategie, Räder zusammenzustellen die beim Auftauchen neuer Leidenschaften an die Liebste weitergegeben werden können. So bleibt der tolerierte Bestand erhalten und das Lager kann trotzdem gefüllt werden.   

Wurde leider durchschaut


----------



## Cycleshark (31. März 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Osterliche Ausfahrt ganz ohne Hasenkostüm - dafür mit eierigen Felgen. Nunja jeder feiert Ostern wie ers mag...Ciao H.L.



serwus horschdi

naja...auch ohne kostüm.....ganz nettes haserl....    

greez from southcoastzüri
uncle peez


----------



## zocker (31. März 2005)

Ich habe es noch nicht ganz fertig, wollte aber dennoch eine Runde drehen.
Jetzt könnt Ihr das ersteinmal FERTIG machen.































So,jetzt mal los hier; gibt doch immer etwas zum meckern. 

Habe es leider nicht unter neun kilo gebracht.


----------



## popeye (31. März 2005)

filigranes breezer-kürbelchen, hoffentlich hält sie deinem antritt stand


----------



## azraelcars (31. März 2005)

das aheadkappe ist   ,aber,was noch wesentlicher ist,wissen wir anhand der fußspuren,das du schuhgrösse 56 hast,oder ist da jemand mit kajak rumgefahren auf den spielplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (31. März 2005)

wer hat Dir das so schön lackiert, Bernd?   

Morfeus


----------



## ZeFlo (31. März 2005)

... die kanu's und der butt plug wurden ja schon erwähnt  bliebe in dem fall nur übrig die popelschrauben imamumden vorbau herum, den vorbau als solchen und die  schmutz  spuren am steuerrohr zu bemängeln.

schigg
flo


----------



## Owl Hollow (31. März 2005)

Toll! (bis auf den Sattel)
Ist es das von ebay.com von vor einigen Wochen? (weil da hatte es eins mit diesen Kurbeln, und ich wurde um nicht allzuviel überboten...)
happy trails


----------



## Owl Hollow (31. März 2005)

Kurzer Nachtrag zur Aheadkappe: Mir erschliesst sich der Sinn einer Schraubsteuersatz-Aheadvorbau-Kombination nicht gerade auf den ersten Blick


----------



## DerAlex (31. März 2005)

Christian, komisch dass Leute mit alten Rädern immer so einen Spass im Gesicht stehen haben müssen. Unverständlich eigentlich, oder?

Naja, take This:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7145596990

Motto: Isch bin Eksdremduhrefahrer un Medaller.


----------



## Ganimed! (31. März 2005)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Christian, komisch dass Leute mit alten Rädern immer so einen Spass im Gesicht stehen haben müssen. Unverständlich eigentlich, oder?
> 
> Naja, take This:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7145596990




 ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen   

der Text ist echt kötzlich!!!   

Aber mal ernsthaft.

Wozu sind diese "metalblesche" an das Gabel denn nun gut   

Bitte um Aufklärung!


----------



## gruenbaer (31. März 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu sind diese "metalblesche" an das Gabel denn nun gut



zum rasieren natürlich.


----------



## zocker (31. März 2005)

Muss man gelesen haben.



http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=egarwal


----------



## D-MAN (1. April 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen
> 
> der Text ist echt kötzlich!!!
> 
> ...



Taschenhalter?


----------



## Lowrider (1. April 2005)

D-MAN schrieb:
			
		

> Taschenhalter?


Bierkastenhalter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (1. April 2005)

mmmmhhh komisch *grübel*

Das Rad war doch erst vor kurzem "drin". Ist für glaub ich ca. 850 Euro weggegangen und war aus der Schweiz. Komisch und jetzt?

klick








Gruß

cluso


----------



## THO (1. April 2005)

@ horscht...sehr hübsches gang oberteil...

aber vielleicht nächstes ostern mit dem rad für dein bunny:


----------



## Lowrider (1. April 2005)

nun meine Alditüte is fertisch und wurde bereits ein paar Meter gefahren. morgen gehts auf ein paar Kilometer aber da es ein, zwei Parts dran hat die nicht dran gehören, poste ich das Teil zuerst im Fertigmacher vor es in meine Galerie kommt.

ein Merci für Support, Teile, Arbeit und Infos an:
CarstenB
Patrick I.
Pete los Sharkos
Lars Giger
Freakforty
Fres
und 
Reto vom VA Maglia Rosa Basel

saludos
Lowrider


----------



## VmaxJunkie (1. April 2005)

Wie, was, hör ich etwa Alditüte!?   

JACQUES!!!
_
Was mit dem Kona is, will ich wissen!_  

PS: Mach von dem Aluhaufen mal'n besseres Photo, man erkennt ja nix als pönk!


----------



## Owl Hollow (1. April 2005)

für den wär das was:


----------



## Lowrider (2. April 2005)

@VmaxJunkie

...das kona gibts nächste Woche, ist zu 99% fertig
bessere fotos vom "Bauxitbomber" gibts ab morgen.

@Owl Hollow

schönes ferraroli, aber doch 2cm zu gross für mich  
hats klappt mit der uhren schmuck messe in basel?
grüsse nach bern

@all
info: heute gibts in basel ne kleine velobörse und am nachmittag und sonntags ist der swiss power cup bei mir im dorf, wer wird da sein?


----------



## Lowrider (2. April 2005)

ich wollte noch dem cdeger danken für seine hilfe beim aufbau des kleins.

bessere fotos sind im anhang, nen schönen tag wünsche ich euch.

saludos Lowrider


----------



## roesli (3. April 2005)

Sexy Gardinen


----------



## cibi (10. April 2005)

Phil Wood Piss Off


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (10. April 2005)

... siebenbürger schwabe, der ist ja s00000000 alt 

den gibts hier sicher schon 5 mal und sein bart ist mindestens so lang wie der des eigners 





wirsing
flo


----------



## andy2 (10. April 2005)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal, was hat der Storck eigentlich falsch gemacht, dass er hier so wenig geliebt wird? Vorsicht: ist eine ernsthafte Frage, ich weiß es einfach nicht und wollte schon länger mal fragen, aus reinem Interesse, nicht dass mir was an den Bikes liegt oder am Herrn Storck...
> 
> Morfeus




frag mal jack witmer von cook was er mit ihm fuers kopieren seiner designs machen wollte.


ad


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2005)

Warum was wollte Jack Witmer denn machen?


----------



## Morfeus (11. April 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> frag mal jack witmer von cook was er mit ihm fuers kopieren seiner designs machen wollte.



sags mir Andy, hab grad die Telefonnummer von Jack nicht da   

Morfeus


----------



## Protorix (11. April 2005)

ich vermute die eier abschneiden wenn welche vorhanden oder ählich fiese sachen


----------



## Frey (11. April 2005)

cibi schrieb:
			
		

> Phil Wood Piss Off


Alter Schwede...das geht ja mal sowas von garnicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganimed! (11. April 2005)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> Alter Schwede...das geht ja mal sowas von garnicht!



Grundgütiger!!!   

Also was manche Menschen ihren bikes antun   

Sowas sollte man unter Strafe stellen


----------



## whoa (12. April 2005)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wollte Jack ein paar nette Mexicaner beauftragen ein paar Storchenbeine zu brechen.


----------



## Morfeus (13. April 2005)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wollte Jack ein paar nette Mexicaner beauftragen ein paar Storchenbeine zu brechen.



danke für die Erleuchtung, whoa..   

Morfeus


----------



## bsg (13. April 2005)

Genaugenommen sollten die Mexikaner dem Storck die Kniescheiben zerschiessen ... Irreparabel ...


----------



## roesli (13. April 2005)

Was nicht alles möglich ist. 






So gesehen an der Velozüri.


----------



## cluso (14. April 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Was nicht alles möglich ist.
> 
> So gesehen an der Velozüri.




Aber wenigstens ist alles schön abgelabelt 
Stell dir das ganze mit "Bäpper" vor *brrrrhhhrr*


----------



## Hellspawn (14. April 2005)

kann man sowas den Besitzern nicht weg nehmen? Menschen, die Ihre Kinder Misshandeln nimmt man diese doch auch weg...


----------



## whoa (14. April 2005)

Ich glaub ich muss mal ein Bild von meinem Kona einstellen, oder ihr stellt euch das Dekerf einfach ohne Federgabel, dafür mit Gepäckträger und Lowrider vor. 

Woher bekomme ich eigentlich schöne Holzschutzbleche, irgendwer 'ne Ahnung? Die schwarzen SKS gefallen mir nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## ZeFlo (14. April 2005)

... in diesem fall empfiehlt der geübte heimwerker







holzdekorfolie, selbstklebend, vielfältig einsetzbar 

bastelprinz
flo


----------



## azraelcars (23. April 2005)

artikelbeschreibungen in gedichtform,von fahrrad selbst vorgetragen,sollen unheimlich gut auf die gebotsabgabe wirken,und somit über leichte assemblierungsfehler hinwegtäuschen  

mfg
a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (23. April 2005)

Ich finde ja auch immer diese senkrecht aufgestellten Lenkerhörnchen die Schau!


----------



## whoa (23. April 2005)

Um nochmal zum Thema kanadische Citybikes zurückzukommen.






Jeder Shimano Manager würde bei dem Komponenten-Mix einen Schock bekommen -> 105 - Ultegra - Dura Ace - Deore XT - XTR.


----------



## azraelcars (23. April 2005)

ich kann mich nicht erinnern,das der rahmen von specialized jemals so ausgesehen hat,oder habe ich das was verpasst?

ein echter picasso?


----------



## ZeFlo (23. April 2005)

... viel frevelhafter sind der exzessive gebrauch von diesen vollkommen unsinngen kanadischen anbauteilen aus alu und stahl  der arme rahmen.

dein gesamtkunstwerk schlägt meinen stadtlaubfrosch noch um längen, früher (damals, du weisst) hätte man dich geteert und gefedert 

mögebenediktdirimtraumerscheinen
flo


----------



## vlaamse (23. April 2005)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mich nicht erinnern,das der rahmen von specialized jemals so ausgesehen hat,oder habe ich das was verpasst?



Damit ist bewiesen, dass decals und aufkleber auf JEDEM Rahmen kleben...


----------



## zurkoe (23. April 2005)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> ein echter picasso?




Miró! Also bitte!


----------



## azraelcars (23. April 2005)

um bei decals zu bleiben,die rocky decals habe ich auch anders in erinnerung.


----------



## azraelcars (23. April 2005)

zurkoe schrieb:
			
		

> Miró! Also bitte!



und ich wollte dalli schreiben  asche auf mein haupt


----------



## zurkoe (23. April 2005)

Witzig schaut´s ja schon aus. Würd mal gern wissen, wer sich mit einem Noname Rahmen so viel Mühe gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theofil11 (23. April 2005)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> um bei decals zu bleiben,die rocky decals habe ich auch anders in erinnerung.


Die sind schon Original (ja, Rocky machte mal solch hässliche Decals), schau mal in 1999 Katalog rein. (Glaube ich)


----------



## azraelcars (23. April 2005)

das mag sein,nur kommt es mir vor,vielleicht eben nur mir,das es ein recht frühes element ist(wippe)und in der farbe gab es die nicht.wo das grüne aufkam,sah die wippe anders aus.und die ahornflagge oberhalb von dämpfer klebt schief.aber wie gesagt,ich habe vielleicht unrecht.


----------



## theofil11 (23. April 2005)

Sie schauen aber auch genau hin, Mr. Columbo...


----------



## azraelcars (23. April 2005)

besser jetzt schauen als später blöd in den karton gucken


----------



## Protorix (23. April 2005)

noe 99er element gabs genau in der farbe 

und ich finde die decals schoener als die aktuellen


----------



## azraelcars (23. April 2005)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> noe 99er element gabs genau in der farbe
> 
> und ich finde die decals schoener als die aktuellen




die neuen decals sind sowieso indískutabel,aber,man muss sich neuen publikum anpassen,das klassische bringt einfach keine kohle.
wie gesagt,kann mich irren.mein ´96 element sah bis auf die is 2000 aufnahme ganz gleich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (24. April 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... viel frevelhafter sind der exzessive gebrauch von diesen vollkommen unsinngen kanadischen anbauteilen aus alu und stahl  der arme rahmen.
> 
> dein gesamtkunstwerk schlägt meinen stadtlaubfrosch noch um längen, früher (damals, du weisst) hätte man dich geteert und gefedert
> 
> ...


An dem Rad sind wirklich nur 3 kanadische Teile aus der FLOs-Favourite-Edition verbaut. Ich weiß das ist zu wenig um hier Lorbeeren zu ernten, aber ich hab's zumindest versucht. 
An den Rahmen würde ich übrigens nie mehr einen anderen Vorbau montieren, da dieser perfekt (!) paßt -> Rohrduchmesser & Stil. Ich hatte mal solch einen schauderhaften dürren Titec dran, ich mag garnicht dran denken... *brrrrr* *igitt* ...der paßt bestenfalls an verhungertes Bontragergeröhr.
Morgen mach ich 'ne kleine Ausfahrt mit'm Fulda-Renner und auch da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen zur FLOs-Favourite-Collection zu greifen. Da sind übrigens deine Ti-Achsen dran. Ich mach mal ein paar Fotos.


floslieblingsteilemonteur
whoa


----------



## DerAlex (24. April 2005)

@Whoa: 
Deine Stadtschlampe wäre mir eigentlich zu edel. 

Aber egal, hat jemand schon mal sowas gesehen?

Da ist der Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7150341764


----------



## whoa (24. April 2005)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> @Whoa:
> Deine Stadtschlampe wäre mir eigentlich zu edel.


Ich hab ja schonmal überlegt die Rahmendecals abzukleben, es aber nicht über's Herz gebracht. Die Bremsen werd ich noch gegen preiswerte Avids tauschen, denn wenn mir die jemand klaut würd ich wahrlich k*tzen. Ansonsten benutze ich das Rad zu 99% für Fahrten zu Freunden & Familie (Keller, Balkon), zur Arbeit (Pförtner), sowie für Lastentransporte/Einkäufe und zuhaus stets sowieso sicher. Außerdem hab ich dank der Packtaschen immer ein fettes Schloß dabei.


----------



## cluso (24. April 2005)

Man beachte wegen der Unübersichtlichkeit nach hinten den Rückspiegel.

Gruß

cluso


----------



## theofil11 (24. April 2005)

ähm...  öh... mmh... sprachlos...

FERTIGMACHEN, FERTIGMACHEN FERTIGMACHEN!


----------



## roesli (25. April 2005)

So schrecklich es ist, es ist immerhin konsequent.


----------



## cdeger (25. April 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Man beachte wegen der Unübersichtlichkeit nach hinten den Rückspiegel.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> cluso




Schau' mal genau hin: Der Mann will konsequent in der Aerohaltung bleiben und blickt durch den Spiegel nach VORNE ...


----------



## azraelcars (25. April 2005)

oder er tut so die ganganzeige ablesen


----------



## whoa (26. April 2005)

Damit ihr mir nicht zu sehr verwöhnt werdet mit US Titan, hier zweimal deutscher Stahl am WE auf dem Weg in den Biergarten.


----------



## cluso (26. April 2005)

Woww, das Nöll würde mir aber gefallen 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (26. April 2005)

... achim und pippin, ist das der vorhof zu hölle  da müsste eigentlich das anständige deutsche cromo25/4 von mannesmann vor scham in seine bestandteile zerfallen  


flo


----------



## ZeFlo (26. April 2005)

... sowas wäre auch in schön gegangen 






hauptsachgemufftundanders
flo


----------



## cluso (26. April 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... sowas wäre auch in schön gegangen
> 
> hauptsachgemufftundanders
> flo






Der arme King.

[fies]Da wundern sich manche warum sie überfahren werden [/fies]


----------



## whoa (26. April 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... achim und pippin, ist das der vorhof zu hölle  da müsste eigentlich das anständige deutsche cromo25/4 von mannesmann vor scham in seine bestandteile zerfallen
> 
> 
> flo



Da ich ja hier nicht der einzige mit einer Sehschwäche bin (unter den älteren Semestern soll dies ja noch verbreiteter sein), hier der direkte Link zur Wandtapete.
Schau mal genau hin flo und dann sag mir nocheinmal wie dieser einmalige Rohrsatz heißt. Kleiner Tip: ein hier sehr geschätzter Heidelberger hatte auch ein Modell aus dem Geröhr.


----------



## bsg (26. April 2005)

Hat der Nöll was anderes als Mannesmann verarbeitet ? Würde mich eher wundern. Von der Form her siehts schon eher nach einem Columbus Max aus ... Wie beim Serotta T-Max damals.


----------



## whoa (26. April 2005)

Zitat aus der Tour:


----------



## ZeFlo (26. April 2005)

... ja, beim ssk schon. der wurde mit einzelnen rohren des clumbumbus max rohrsatzes verfeinert. 



			
				achim n. schrieb:
			
		

> .... mit teilovalen rohren des max-rohr-satzes, verarbeitet bei unserem ssk rahmen, ist das verhältnis von steifigkeit zu rahmengewicht noch deutlich verbessert worden ...



wobei ich denke dass er nur ober und unterrohr genommen hat, der rest sieht nach seinen standard cromo 25/4 aus.

wenn mein eigener rechner mal wieder lebt kann ich das ganze auch kopiert und pedeäffd der allgemeinheit zur verfügung stellen ...

ciao
flo


----------



## whoa (26. April 2005)

Ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren, aber im Tour Bericht ist ausschließlich von Columbus Geröhr die Rede. 

Die Gabel fehlt mir noch zu meinem Glück. 





Achso um dich zu beruhigen flo, in der nächsten Ausbaustufe schweben mir eine Dura Ace Stütze und ein Dura Ace Vorbau vor. Beim Lenker bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, da ich erstens keine Ahnung auf dem Gebiet hab und zweitens die die ich kenne mir nicht wirklich gefallen.


----------



## rob (27. April 2005)

hola chicos,

hier mal das specialized hardrock unbekannten baujahres, das ich mir hier unten in argentinien gekauft habe. so als reiserad verunstaltet doch sehr praedestiniert fuer den fertigmacher 
sind feine altus-schaltteile dran und diverse sehr huebsche noname-parts. aber der rahmen ist echt in ornung und wenigstens aus eisen...






rb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vlaamse (27. April 2005)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> hola chicos,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aahhh...eine schöne aufnahme! 
aber irgendetwas stört die "harmonie"...

ah ja. das eisen - geländer..


----------



## Lowrider (28. April 2005)

guckst du!

http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/forum.asp?thema=19886

 grööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööllllllllllllll


----------



## azraelcars (30. April 2005)

eine sehr großzügige auslegung der orthographie und ein sehr lässiger umgang mit der rechtschreibung lenken vorerst mal von der fundamentalen neuer technik in der kurbelreparatur .unser dentist hat auch andere schätze zum verramschen .


----------



## Ganimed! (30. April 2005)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> eine sehr großzügige auslegung der orthographie und ein sehr lässiger umgang mit der rechtschreibung lenken vorerst mal von der fundamentalen neuer technik in der kurbelreparatur .unser dentist hat auch andere schätze zum verramschen .




Wer da was ersteigert der ist´s selber schuld


----------



## azraelcars (30. April 2005)

habe ich auch selber gedacht.wenn er so verpackt und versendet,wie er schreibt  durfte es lustig werden.


----------



## popeye (1. Mai 2005)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich auch selber gedacht.wenn er so verpackt und versendet,wie er schreibt  durfte es lustig werden.



ja, aber das gute daran ist, du erkennst sofort wenn sich jemand selbst bewertet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (2. Mai 2005)

... auch wenn mich jetzt der eine oder andere schlagen wird, das teil sieht einfach schei$$e aus 






ein schlagendes beispiel dafür das geschmack nicht zu kaufen ist ...

:kotz:
flo


----------



## cluso (2. Mai 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... auch wenn mich jetzt der eine oder andere schlagen wird, das teil sieht einfach schei$$e aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Teile sind wirklich türkis? Oder hab ich was mit den Augen 
Aber wenigstens eine Sch****linie knallhart durchgezogen.


----------



## olli (2. Mai 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... auch wenn mich jetzt der eine oder andere schlagen wird, das teil sieht einfach schei$$e aus
> 
> flo



Ja, wegen dem Sattel! Oder wegen des Sattels?


----------



## Ganimed! (2. Mai 2005)

Ich finde Cruiser sowieso zum  :kotz: 

Die blauen Parts (ausgenommen die Felgen) finde ich aber garnicht mal so schlecht. 

Die Manitou mit Prostop sieht man auch nicht alle Tage


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Mai 2005)




----------



## Protorix (5. Mai 2005)

ja ist aber jemand fit


----------



## cluso (6. Mai 2005)

Was bitte ist das?


----------



## Horst Link (6. Mai 2005)

Neulich am Elbeufer...na ihr wisst schon - auf dem Schlachtfeld


----------



## goldn (7. Mai 2005)

@ whoa et floibex: 
ich erinnere mich an dunkle Zeiten meiner Jugend, die ich im damals (politisch) schwärzesten Teil dieses Landes (Fulda in Hessen), frühe Mitte der neunziger Jahre des letzten Jahrhunderts, während eines Praktikums bei einem renomierten Rahmenbauer verbringen durfte. Einstmals wurden Columbus MAX Rohre noch aus Mannesmann 34 CrMo 4 Rohren per Muskelkraft am Schraubstock von Hand in Form gebracht. Allerdings wurden diese Rahmen immer auch in korrekter Form dem Endverbraucher gegenüber ettiketiert. Wobei wohlgemerkt alles 34 CrMo 4 war! Warum später dann das "echte" MAX zum Einsatz kam bleibt mir ein Rätsel, das "bessere" Mannesmann war definitiv ein unglaublich hochwertiges Gerör, dem 25 CrMo 4 auf jeden Fall um Längen überlegen...

Gruß!


----------



## whoa (8. Mai 2005)

@ goldn
Jetzt sach an, du hast da ein Praktikum gemacht? Hätteste mir ja letztes Mal erzählen können. 
Welchen Rohrsatz meines schmückt kann ich nicht sagen, da der Rahmen keinen Sticker zum Rahmenmaterial hat. Die Rahmennummer lautet 3816, falls ich das unter dem dicken Lack richtig erkenne.
Weißt du wie lang das SSK mit den ovalisierten Rohren gebaut wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posh26 (10. Mai 2005)

....ist ja wohl ein Knaller  






So long


----------



## oldman (12. Mai 2005)

womit die Überlegenheit chinesischer Technologie mal wieder bewiesen wäre:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42312&item=7155108197&rd=1

oldman


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Mai 2005)

... schön auch diese variante 






borntobewild
flo


----------



## Lowrider (12. Mai 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> womit die Überlegenheit chinesischer Technologie mal wieder bewiesen wäre:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42312&item=7155108197&rd=1
> 
> oldman




der benutzer verbrennt sich ja die stelzen an dem high end endtopf  
nomex kniesocken sind angesagt


----------



## D-MAN (13. Mai 2005)

ich denk es geht hier um klassiker


----------



## rasaldul (14. Mai 2005)

man beachte die bremskonstruktion


----------



## rasaldul (24. Mai 2005)

wow, doppelposting im fertigmacher innerhalb von 10 tagen - macht mir das mal nach! 




hier ein etwas weniger lustiger thread, was dass in einem mtb-forum zu suchen hat kann ich nicht verstehen. schön dass es sowas immerhin hierzulande nicht in den mtb-foren gibt

CAUTION - contains swastikas 

(man beachte vor allem die avatar's und bildanhänge dieser flachzangen  )


----------



## cluso (25. Mai 2005)

Was für Mutanten haben so was zu verantworten?


----------



## zaskar76 (25. Mai 2005)

ich hab mal nen zaskar rahmen bekommen an dem auf der linken seite des tretlagers 5mm abgesägt waren weil sonst das gute deorelager mit 68er breite nicht gepasst hätte  ... und letzte woche hab ich ne zu dicke sattelstütze gekauft(27,2 statt wie angegeben 27mm) und der verkäufer meinte allen ernstes die 0,2mm währen jawohl nicht sooo schlimm und ich soll die sattelstütze halt RUNTERFEILEN!!!  .
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77607&item=7148899787
 frei nach dem motto: " ich bin der superheimwerker und was nicht passt wird passend gemacht". wenn ich mir überlege das manche leute so auch an ihren auto`s rumbasteln wird mir übel, aber das gehört wieder wo anders hin und nicht hier 

]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganimed! (25. Mai 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> und letzte woche hab ich ne zu dicke sattelstütze gekauft(27,2 statt wie angegeben 27mm) und der verkäufer meinte allen ernstes die 0,2mm währen jawohl nicht sooo schlimm und ich soll die sattelstütze halt RUNTERFEILEN!!!



Da hilft nur eins! Reibahle zur Hand und das Sattelrohr auf 27,2 runterahlen. Dann hast du auch gleich mal ein etwas gängigeres Maß an deinem Rahmen und Sattelstützen in 27,2 gibt es nun wirklich wie Sand am Meer  

Gruß,


----------



## zaskar76 (25. Mai 2005)

ne du, bestimmt nicht wegen ner 08/15 alugammelsyncros (wahrscheinlich würde ICH das auch nicht für ne moots titan oder sonstiges machen) - und so selten sind 27er nu auch nicht... eigendlich sind die jede woche beim grosse E.


----------



## cluso (25. Mai 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ne du, bestimmt nicht wegen ner 08/15 alugammelsyncros (wahrscheinlich würde ICH das auch nicht für ne moots titan oder sonstiges machen) - und so selten sind 27er nu auch nicht... eigendlich sind die jede woche beim grosse E.



Tja 27,0 geht ja noch.
Mein Sunn hatte aber 26,6 
Pech für die Kuh Elsa


Naja mein Händler hat ganz schön geschwitzt beim ausreiben  

Tja und das mit dem Trelager ist bei nem zig tausend Dollar Seven.
Hier mal der Link dazu. seven 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## Ganimed! (25. Mai 2005)

Mein erstes MTB, ein GT Talera    hatte sogar einen Sattelstützendurchmesser von 26,2mm   

Bis ich da mal eine vernünftige Stütze für hatte   

Am Ende war es dann auch eine Syncros. Die fingen damals bei 26,0mm an, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Hatte es dann aber irgendwann satt und habe aufgeahlt auf sage und schreibe 26,8mm. Naja, bei nem Rahmen von 3,3 Kg kann man glaube ich nicht viel falsch machen   

Gruß,


----------



## roesli (25. Mai 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und der verkäufer meinte allen ernstes die 0,2mm währen jawohl nicht sooo schlimm und ich soll die sattelstütze halt RUNTERFEILEN!!!  .



Soll ich jetzt sagen, dass ich bei meinem Alltagsrad so für einen passenden Vorbau gesorgt hab? - Naja, 21.0 als Gabelschaftrohr-Innendurchmesser ist halt schon ein wenig rar....

Ab und zu im Winter knackst's   

Hm.. - nein, ich sag besser nix....


----------



## azraelcars (27. Mai 2005)

wenn jemand 500 euro für eine mausgraue pulverbeschichtung ausgibt dann kann er nur ein idiot sein.auch auf die gefahr hin,das das jemand von hier ist.oder natürlich,er hat gelogen,und die beschichtung hat nur 40 euro gekostet.aber dafür in kauf zu nehmen,als idiot dazustehen 

und das ist wohl voll der checker 

noch ein checker 

und der ist eigentlich nicht mal mehr lustig,a so einen shi   schreiben."das oberrohr ist so niedrig,damit man sich nichts anstösst"lieber ebay-anbieter,es hat ja nicht jeder so wie du einen hodenprollaps.das niedrige oberrohr könnte vielleicht entfernt mit der rahmenhöhe zu tun haben.aaaargh 

ich habe fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vlaamse (28. Mai 2005)

Hier werden Superlative   neu definiert.... 

Vor allem bei der Beschreibung..

Die "Länge" und das Drehen der Räder dürften wohl ein Novum sein

Die bewegliche V-brake, der Kurbelantrieb und die drehbare Gabel sprechen für sich..

so long

viel spaß


----------



## azraelcars (31. Mai 2005)

es war ja nur eine frage der zeit.

Mit dem Tupperware-Jugendfahrrad ist euch ein cooler Auftritt vor der Clique garantiert  


bei anschliessenden schusswechsel ist ein schusssicheres hemd von tupperware sicher von vorteil


----------



## newsboy (3. Juni 2005)

selbst das 2002er Newsboy hat dies nicht verdient!


----------



## zocker (3. Juni 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> selbst das 2002er Newsboy hat dies nicht verdient!



Das Bike wurde mir vor einem 3/4 Jahr hier aus dem Forum für 5000 Euro angeboten, mal sehen, was ebay sagt.


----------



## rasaldul (3. Juni 2005)

zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike wurde mir vor einem 3/4 Jahr hier aus dem Forum für 5000 Euro angeboten, mal sehen, was ebay sagt.


gar nix, hier geht's nämlich nur um die laufräder 



hat er aber schön dezent erwähnt 





			
				verkäufer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Laufradsatz wurde von mir 2002 bei einem Fachhändler für 1150  gekauft und seitdem nur etwa 300 - 400 Km von mir gepflegt auf *meinem 2002er Merlin Newsboy Titan Hardtail* gefahren.


----------



## zocker (3. Juni 2005)

Wer zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann ist auch klar im Vorteil.


----------



## vlaamse (18. Juni 2005)

Hier mal wieder was für den Fertigmacher-Thread:

Ein zusammengestöpseltes Yeti-Fake als Freizeit-Rad der Freundin.

Hoffe, es gefällt...

...oder auch nicht   

btw: kein Wort zu den verdammten griffen, sind mittlerweile changed.
zum Rahmen: der, der dafür eigentlich vorgesehen war (mit angeschweißter Canti-Halterung, "richtiger" Zugführung) ist am Steuerrohr "verendet". Deshalb musste halt dieser herhalten. naja.

Viel Spaß beim Fertigmachen...


----------



## nutallabrot (18. Juni 2005)

cooler fake! Gefällt mir, nur die VR-Bremse ist schlimm


----------



## nutallabrot (18. Juni 2005)

dazu fällt mir ein, dass ich mal ein Hollandrad in selbstlackiertem Yeti-Design (Team-Lack - klar!) hatte..mit Ritchey Megabite-Reifen, die kaum unter die Schutzbleche gepasst haben   Schade, dass ich davon kein Foto habe


----------



## vlaamse (18. Juni 2005)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> cooler fake! Gefällt mir, nur die VR-Bremse ist schlimm



danke!

VR-Bremse: ja ich weiß, war das erste, was mir zwischen die finger kam - ersatz folgt demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (20. Juni 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=171822


----------



## Protorix (20. Juni 2005)

sacht ma ... 
ist das hier ein ARC? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7164515621&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
sollten beim ARC die kettenstreben nicht in einer "dicken" strebe enden ? 

koennte es wohl eher ein kokopelli sein - die sahen so aus oder`?!

wollte für die lapidare frage keinen thread aufmachen


----------



## roesli (20. Juni 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=171822




Ach, der..   

Wenn der Mensch ein Thema anwirft, gibt es immer mal wieder was zu lachen   

Man müsste mal der These nachgehen, Mist babbeln in Foren ansteckend ist.


----------



## armin-m (20. Juni 2005)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> sacht ma ...
> ist das hier ein ARC?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7164515621&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> ...




Ich bin zwar kein Spezialist für Yeti aber das Kokopelli hatte keinen gebogenen
Hinterbau... Könnte also durchaus ein ARC sein


----------



## Protorix (21. Juni 2005)

ah und kokos hatten wahrscheinlich auch kein 1 1/4" steuerrohr


----------



## vlaamse (23. Juni 2005)

jemand, der ein Mongoose Amplifier I mit ner M3 oder 4 (?), Ibis-Naben, 900er XTR, XT-Thumbies usw usf... mit einer dermaßen schlechten Beschreibung anbietet, der hat schon von vornherein verloren...

Noch dazu in zwei wahnwitzigen Kategorien....

KLICK


----------



## Schmirgel (24. Juni 2005)

>>Noch dazu in zwei wahnwitzigen Kategorien....

Auf Elektro-Scooter muss man echt mal kommen


----------



## Radebeuler (29. Juni 2005)

... und habe mir nen modernen bauxit "bomber" zu gelegt  







wenigsten in der Bezeichnung der Lackierung ist noch "retro" zu finden






und Heylight Naben hat es auch noch bekommen  

bitte fertschmachen   


mfg stefan


----------



## ZeFlo (29. Juni 2005)

... du hast nerven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

bauxit und von rocky -> da fällt mir spontan teufel und beelzebub ein 
thomson und razzefazze -> mir fehlen die worte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ansonsten, hübsch 

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (29. Juni 2005)

rot und gelb - das kann ich besser   

die übelsten Sünden hab ich schon bereinigt - hat jemand ne schicke Campa-Gruppe übrig?


----------



## DerAlex (1. Juli 2005)

Tut mir leid, aber das kann ich euch wirklich nicht vorenthalten:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7166995927

Der Artikeltext ist der beste seit langem!


----------



## kingmoe (1. Juli 2005)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber das kann ich euch wirklich nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7166995927
> 
> Der Artikeltext ist der beste seit langem!



GANZ GROßES Kino!!!


----------



## Horst Link (1. Juli 2005)

Radebeuler schrieb:
			
		

> ... und habe mir nen modernen bauxit "bomber" zu gelegt
> 
> 
> bitte fertschmachen
> ...



Was soll das denn jetzt? Kennst dich doch gar nicht aus mit diesem Naduweißtschon...Oder habe ich jetzt das Specialized übersehen?

Farblich stimmig - über den Rest muss man sich nicht streiten


----------



## Ro83er (1. Juli 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Farblich stimmig -


 ...wenn man sich die Gabel wegdenkt   trotzdem, geiles Bike, imho !


----------



## theofil11 (4. Juli 2005)

Bitte bitte bitte bitte macht mich fertig....




Classic-Treffen der Briten am 25 Juni....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (4. Juli 2005)

Also über den Sattel würde ich ja noch hinwegsehen - man soll schliesslich
bequem sitzen ABER

- Die Zipp-Laufräder sind peinlich
- Rote Kettenblätter zur orang*e*-grünen Splatterlackierung???
- Am übelsten ist der Cinelli Vorbau - der gefällt mir ja noch nicht mal an nem Alurahmen weil er so wuchtig ist...


----------



## DerAlex (5. Juli 2005)

Noch ein Freak beim E, der ollen Stahl anpreist:

Zitat: "Müßte ein Merlin Titanium 18 Rahmen sein."






Und, theofil11:
Der Cinelli Vorbau ist ein Verbrechen!


----------



## stylzdavis (5. Juli 2005)

Geil ist auch der grüne Polizeiaufkleber " Hände weg mein Rad ist registriert ..." oder so ähnlich


----------



## stylzdavis (5. Juli 2005)

Hier gibt es mal wieder ein wunderschönes Mountenbike zu erwerben und echt günstig. Man beachte die geschmackvolle Farbgebung und den günstigen Preis. sogar der Versand kostet nur 100 Euronen ... jetzt zuschlagen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5215912713&rd=1


----------



## roesli (6. Juli 2005)

http://www.pizzacup.ch/classified/detail.asp?id=1745


----------



## da flow (7. Juli 2005)

...das is meins   
sagt was dazu!  

auf dem bild kommt leider nicht so der lenker inkl. vorbau zur geltung, schade


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Juli 2005)

... was willst du hören?

1. für den altmetallcontainer
2. restmüll


flo


----------



## Horst Link (7. Juli 2005)

Schlimmer als dieses kanns ja nicht werden...


----------



## bike punx (7. Juli 2005)

aaalllttteeerrr! Mir wird schlecht! Was ist das denn,,,,,,,


----------



## Horst Link (7. Juli 2005)

Der Mann hat Stil. Das zuvor gepostete Rad ist aus seiner Sammlung. Zu der auch dieses traumhafte Rad gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (7. Juli 2005)

Schön bunt ist auch das hier. Pürple Haze at its best


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Juli 2005)

... d8 ist kanadier. 

das sagt glaube ich alles. welches land der erde hätte sonst syncros hervor bringen können  und  race face ...

zudem ist er spass befreit, völlig!

diesinddochzuallemfähig
flo


----------



## Ro83er (7. Juli 2005)

Ich kann mich irgendwie des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, daß der gute Mann mit ein paar farblich wunderbar stimmigen Rädern Demontieren und Zusammenschrauben unter erschwerten Umständen trainiert hat (Augenbinde/totale Sonnenfinsternis/doppelte Rayban+Schweisserbrille oder so...)   

Entwickelt haben diese Sportart ein paar betrunkene Bandarbeiter bei VW, die immer noch europäische Meister in dieser Disziplin sind: 






Seas, Stephan.


----------



## azraelcars (7. Juli 2005)

nee nee mein lieber,diese harlekin lackierung haben,auch wenn es unglaublich klingt,die russen entwickelt.so wurde der lada 2108 samara auf der automesse vorgestellt.





mfg
a


----------



## armin-m (7. Juli 2005)

Ach Horst, zumindest DIR muss das doch gefallen!

An dem Rad ist ne NEONfarbene Gabel dran - genau deine Farbe...


----------



## andy1 (8. Juli 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Schön bunt ist auch das hier. Pürple Haze at its best


 
grundgütiger...


----------



## vlaamse (8. Juli 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

>



Ein paar schöne Teile dran - aber alle an EINEM Rad ?      


tztztztztztz
wolfi


----------



## Owl Hollow (8. Juli 2005)

nicht classic und nicht MTB, aber auch lustig: Vorbaukunst


----------



## bsg (8. Juli 2005)

Die Russen haben das ja nur erfunden, weil nicht genügend Farbe für eine einfarbige Lackierung lieferbar war ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (8. Juli 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> nicht classic und nicht MTB, aber auch lustig: Vorbaukunst



Wow - könnte man noch steigern in dem man den RR Lenker umdreht und ein Triathlonaufsatz dranschraubt


----------



## roesli (8. Juli 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Wow - könnte man noch steigern in dem man den RR Lenker umdreht und ein Triathlonaufsatz dranschraubt



abah.... - Lenker und Sattel sind auf gleicher Höhe, ergo sitzpositionsmässig gar nicht so wild..... - nur ein klassischer Fall von falschem Bike gekauft und dann behelfsmässig und optisch gräuelhaft korrigiert   

weissschonweshalbichkeinrennradfahreweissich


----------



## singlestoph (10. Juli 2005)

könnte es sein, dass die betreffende unbekannte person einfach mit einem zu kleinen rahmen rumkurvt?


----------



## Schmirgel (10. Juli 2005)

"Amerikanisches Rad der Superlative":

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5215795983&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Leider ohne Autogramm vom Georg aus dem Busch.


----------



## Owl Hollow (16. Juli 2005)

OT, aber unterhaltsam:

http://www.ricardo.ch/cgi-bin/auk?cmd=viewlot&lng=de&lotid=383306105

(man  beachte die Überschrift und die Frage/antwort unten an der Seite)


----------



## azraelcars (19. Juli 2005)

letztens hat die supertolle lackierung 500 euro gekostet .

wie er die 22 tonen klebekraft am küchentisch erreicht,kann ich trotz langen nachdenkens nicht nachvollziehen.aber,wie immer,die titanalfreunde sind nicht leicht zu verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (19. Juli 2005)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> wie er die 22 tonen klebekraft am küchentisch erreicht,kann ich trotz langen nachdenkens nicht nachvollziehen.aber,wie immer,die titanalfreunde sind nicht leicht zu verstehen.



Zitat aus der Artikelbeschsreibung: Das Material als solches reißt eher als die Klebestelle.

...ist ja leider bekannt bei Titanal-Rahmen.

-

Die arme AMP-Gabel: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5220523176&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## bike punx (19. Juli 2005)

Haha, Kleber aus der Tiefseeforschung! Hatte so einem titanal Hoschi letztlich mal eine Mail geschickt, weil er ständig was von Hochschullabors schrieb! Auf meine frage, an welcher Hochschule er denn tätig sein, antwortete er nur, dass sein Geschäftspartner dort tätig sein, und sie nach dem normalen Betrieb die Rahmen bauen! Mit Kleber aus der raumfahrttechnik!

So ich kleb mir jetzt nen Carbonrahmen, mit Weltraum Pattex!


----------



## Jimmy H (19. Juli 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7169862290&rd=1

 

warum trennt man ein stück aus dem sitzrohr heraus!!?!? weil man den schlüssel verloren hat?


----------



## Morfeus (19. Juli 2005)

Jimmy H schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7169862290&rd=1
> 
> 
> 
> warum trennt man ein stück aus dem sitzrohr heraus!!?!? weil man den schlüssel verloren hat?



...weil man das haben will was in der Auktion nicht mit angeboten wird...

Morfeus


----------



## bsg (20. Juli 2005)

... weil man den rahmen als defekt umgetauscht bekommen hat und trek den kaputten rahmen unbrauchbar gemacht hat ? ...


----------



## zaskar76 (20. Juli 2005)

ich hatte als kind das gleiche bei meinem so heiss geliebtem redline bmx als es die polizei nach nem monat von dieb zurück brachte   
was nützt das beste schloss wenn man die heutigen rahmen mit nem schweitzer messer durchsägen kann???


----------



## Owl Hollow (20. Juli 2005)

früh genug angewöhnen


----------



## newsboy (21. Juli 2005)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> letztens hat die supertolle lackierung 500 euro gekostet .



500.- euro sind ja nichts gehen die 1600.- $!

der rest ist natürlich auch ein blick wert...


----------



## azraelcars (21. Juli 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> 500.- euro sind ja nichts gehen die 1600.- $!
> 
> der rest ist natürlich auch ein blick wert...



1600 hätte es nicht gekostet,wenn er den andy warholl drangelassen hätte  .ausserdem sieht man eh,das es mit fardsprühdose gemacht wurde.


----------



## cluso (22. Juli 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Schön bunt ist auch das hier. Pürple Haze at its best




Wahnsinn die Farblinie knallhart durchgezogen *würg*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THO (25. Juli 2005)

irgendwie nett:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81669&item=7171593372&rd=1


----------



## D-MAN (25. Juli 2005)




----------



## roesli (25. Juli 2005)

JAUUUUUULLLLL

 

*sprachlos*


----------



## zaskar76 (25. Juli 2005)

besonders der gelbe lack auf den standrohren hält bestimmt super-lange


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2005)

Das bunte Rad mit der Manitou sieht in Zeiten pedalbetriebener "Leichenwagen" wie eine Erfrischung aus.Glückwunsch für den Besitzer.


----------



## Jimmy H (25. Juli 2005)

erfrischung?

naja, vielleicht weil man bei dem anblick an zitronen denken muss.  

frage mich was die spinacis da unten zu suchen haben...
rennreifen am mtb - warum nicht rennrad fahren...
0815-federgabel und klein rahmen....
sattelstellung....
v-brakes und rennradbremshebel.... 
ist das ne gelbe socke über dem dämpfer.....?

kurzum: was für eine schande


----------



## Jimmy H (25. Juli 2005)

oh, noch was übersehen: 

bremszugverlegung,
wo sind die schalthebel?
die gelben quadrate am hinterbau: sind das lego-steine?

 

ich hätt doch auch so gern ein mantra... aber ein schönes..........


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Juli 2005)

... warum sehen gelbe fahrräder eigentlich immer schei$$e aus :kotz:






ciao
flo


----------



## roesli (26. Juli 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... warum sehen gelbe fahrräder eigentlich immer schei$$e aus :kotz:



Abah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VmaxJunkie (26. Juli 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... warum sehen gelbe fahrräder eigentlich immer schei$$e aus :kotz:



Geh weg!

Ich fand da neulich eins sogar richtig schön...






Noch Fragen...?


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Juli 2005)

VmaxJunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Geh weg!
> 
> Noch Fragen...?



... zu neu, nicht gefahren, kommtvon'nerwand, weisse reifen  

nixwasmanwirklichschlechtmachenkönnte
flo


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juli 2005)

Jimmy H schrieb:
			
		

> erfrischung?
> 
> naja, vielleicht weil man bei dem anblick an zitronen denken muss.
> 
> ...




Meinte das hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2008275&postcount=20328


----------



## THO (30. Juli 2005)

was eine verpackung alles ausmachen kann:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32507&item=7172902040&rd=1


----------



## cluso (31. Juli 2005)

Farbenblind oder grenz debil?!


----------



## sporty (31. Juli 2005)

Bis auf Reifen, Kurbel, Vorbau,Sattel,Tacho,Bremsen,Barends und Garagentor ist es doch gut aufgebaut.

Evtl. noch Pedale dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (31. Juli 2005)

Ja, das sind die Teile die mich zu dem Post bewegt haben.

Ich finde auch die Flaschenhalter lächerlich.


----------



## oldschooler (3. August 2005)

ich muss leider ein wenig OT gehen, da dies eigentlich fast nur Phatty betrifft...

warum ist er gast?(war lange net oft hier ...)

seit 7jahren bin ich nun mitglied bei uns im verein...jeden 2ten tag sehe ich dieses Salsa A La Carte...und der zustand wurde immer schlimmer... vor einiger zeit rief ich dazu auf, das traumrad aus seiner knechtschaft zu befreien...

bis mein trainer heut abend meint: mein frau hat sich was neues bestellt... mit xt , etc...
also meine frage: was is mit dem salsa?
er: tjoa, ich hab gemeint du hättest interesse und ich schenks dir....

leute...ich bin gerührt.... 7jahre lang....und bald wirds wirklich mir gehören...

eins noch:
ich brauche hilfe beim aufbau... ich weiss zwar wie es original aufgebaut war, aber diesen zustand werd ich nicht mehr herstellen,da ichs auch fahren will...

also was kann ich dranbauen...
reifen werden komplett schwarze irc mythos...und wie immer kommen pdm-959 dran, aber der rest sollte stilecht sein...

ich hoffe, dass phatty das liest und wieder ruhig schlafen kann 
danke schonmal...

ich bin den tränen nah...    

im anhang das rad in seiner wohl besten verfassung... das wird ein hartes stück arbeit...

no one said it was gonna be easy, 
but i'm not afraid to try


----------



## Morfeus (4. August 2005)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss leider ein wenig OT gehen, da dies eigentlich fast nur Phatty betrifft...
> 
> warum ist er gast?(war lange net oft hier ...)



Ich soll Dir einen schönen Gruß von phaty ausrichten:

"Das Rad ist von 1991 und wurde von Annie im "Salsa Team Deutschland" gefahren, alles Frauen aus meiner Region!"

Morfeus


----------



## zocker (4. August 2005)

Dat jibbet nur in Berlin.


----------



## cluso (4. August 2005)

Der Harley-Verschnitt ist ja super geil.
Wäre mal interessant damit vor ner Rockerkneipe anzufahren.


----------



## cibi (4. August 2005)

@ zocker :

Wenn Du nochmal so ne Monstertapete postest,dazu noch in so beschissener Qualität,
dann komm ich mal nach Berlin und dann wir üben das...   

800 reicht doch völlig,gibt ja auch noch Leute mit Modem.


----------



## zocker (4. August 2005)

cibi schrieb:
			
		

> @ zocker :
> 
> Wenn Du nochmal so ne Monstertapete postest,dazu noch in so beschissener Qualität,
> dann komm ich mal nach Berlin und dann wir üben das...
> ...




ICH WONHE HIER IN BERLIN SEIT 37 JAHREN.

Sorry für fas Foto, habe ich heute fast im vorbeifahren erwischt.

Foto kommt vom Handy.


----------



## gbm31 (5. August 2005)

ok, hier mal wirklich was zum fertigmachen, weil kein breezer/bontrager/yetiundkonsorten...

nachdem mir mein rücken und mein ischias anfang des sommer deutlich klargemacht haben, was sie von den letzten 13867 km mit dem hier halten:








hier mein neuer krankenfahrstuhl:








longus bauxit mit außen konifizierten rohren, farblich passende rockschrott judy race, 8 gänge, lenker auf sattelniveau.

der vorbau und der spacerturm kommen noch weg, da ein höher bauender lenker auf dem weg ist.


----------



## florianed (7. August 2005)

Und jetzt zur Abwechslung mal was aus deutschen Landen. Mein altes Hercules Alabama - disc only Pionier-   , letztes Jahr komplett überholt und jetzt wieder fast wie neu. Der Stahlrahmen ist noch in Nürnberg zusammengeschweißt worden. Die XC 700 war nicht original dran, ursprünglich war eine xcr(aber nur auf dem Katalogfoto) oder schlimmer ab 95 aus Kostengründen eine Ballistic Schrottgabel verbaut. Letztere Habe ich letztes Jahr gegen die XC 700 getauscht. Das geilste an dem Rad sind die Sachs Scheibenbremsen von 94, die erste fürs Fahrrad soviel ich weiß... Der Rest ist von normalerweise von Sachs. Ich habe das Bike extra von dieser Seite Fotografiert, weil man da das XT Schaltwerk und den  XT Umwerfer nicht sieht!   Die haben da eigentlich nix verloren. Aber die authentischen New Success Teile liegen zum Einbau bereit... Über Kritik und Anregungen oder sonstige Kommentare freu ich mich! Bis dann, Flo


----------



## roesli (8. August 2005)

Schick. Irgendwie. Hübsch auch, dass schon dazumals eine Abstützung im Hinterbau wegen der Scheibenbremse angebracht wurde   

Die erste Bike-Disc war die Sachs allerdings nicht - Bremo, Hope und ProStop waren da schon ein wenig vorher..... - Sachs stellte nur die erste Bremse in grösserer Zahl her. Leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (8. August 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bremo..



... ich biete ein "b" 

schei$$klug
flo


----------



## roesli (8. August 2005)

Also ehrlich....   

Manchmal frag ich mich, ob ich Dir nicht meine Signatur überlassen sollte!

....würdest g'scheiter mal auf's Email antworten, Sack du, alter!


----------



## ZeFlo (8. August 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Manchmal frag ich mich, ob ich Dir nicht meine Signatur überlassen sollte!
> ...




... ähre wehm ähre gebührt 

die erste hälfte wär akzeptabel, aber der rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mailbeantworterdefekt
flo


----------



## roesli (8. August 2005)

Ähre?

Hier bitte:






..für mich, bitteschön, etwas weiterverarbeitet:








Gombudder geschlissen? - Du sollst nicht ebayen, bis es raucht......


----------



## gruenbaer (8. August 2005)

florianed schrieb:
			
		

> Über Kritik und Anregungen oder sonstige Kommentare freu ich mich!


irgendwiegarnüschdzumferdschmachen   

kontrastprogramm:






zu bestaunen hier


----------



## florianed (9. August 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Schick. Irgendwie. Hübsch auch, dass schon dazumals eine Abstützung im Hinterbau wegen der Scheibenbremse angebracht wurde
> 
> Die erste Bike-Disc war die Sachs allerdings nicht - Bremo, Hope und ProStop waren da schon ein wenig vorher..... - Sachs stellte nur die erste Bremse in grösserer Zahl her. Leider



bist Du sicher? Haben die schon vor 94 Scheibenbremsen gebaut, und waren die auch schon vollhydraulisch? Gibt es Fotos davon? Ich war mir ziemlich sicher dass die Powerdisc die erste war....

@gruenbär: Schönes Rad, erinnert irgendwie an das Manitou FS. Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern als solche Räder vor ~10 Jahren in den BikeLäden rausgehauen wurden als die neueren Modelle kamen. Heute könnte man sich ärgern dass man damals nicht zugegriffen hat...  

Mal gespannt wann die eloxalfarben wieder in Mode kommen....


----------



## roesli (9. August 2005)

100%

Villiger High-Tech, 1992 - mit *b*remo-Scheibe, vollhydraulisch - war ursprünglich ein Vorschlag für's neue Schweizer Armee-Fahrrad. Bild müsst ich scannen gehen....

Die ersten Scheibenbrems-Versuche gehen übrigens auf Shimano zurück - Anfangs der 80er, mechanisch


----------



## Lowrider (9. August 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Die ersten Scheibenbrems-Versuche gehen übrigens auf Shimano zurück - Anfangs der 80er, mechanisch



damals fuhr man noch motocross mit trommelbremse....


----------



## carioca (9. August 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> 100%
> 
> Villiger High-Tech, 1992 - mit *b*remo-Scheibe, vollhydraulisch - war ursprünglich ein Vorschlag für's neue Schweizer Armee-Fahrrad. Bild müsst ich scannen gehen....
> 
> Die ersten Scheibenbrems-Versuche gehen übrigens auf Shimano zurück - Anfangs der 80er, mechanisch








Meinst du die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (9. August 2005)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> damals fuhr man noch motocross mit trommelbremse....



aber nich alle ... 





nagutdaswar85
dirk


----------



## florianed (9. August 2005)

hochinteressant, das mit den alten Scheibenbremsen... Gibts auch Bilder von dem Shimano Prototypen??


----------



## olli (9. August 2005)

florianed schrieb:
			
		

> hochinteressant, das mit den alten Scheibenbremsen... Gibts auch Bilder von dem Shimano Prototypen??


auf ebay gibt es eine scheinbar alte shimano disk

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-NEW-DISC...7173757975QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## roesli (9. August 2005)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> auf ebay gibt es eine scheinbar alte shimano disk
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-NEW-DISC...7173757975QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Exakt, das ist sie. Die hat auch First Flight mal noch verscherbelt - neu, für so rund 30$, vor rund zwei Jährchen.....


----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2005)

Liegt bei meinem Händler in der Vitrine.Dürfte aber auf Grund der Edelstahlscheibe schlecht bremsen,aufgrund des Reibungkoeffizienten von Edelstahl.


----------



## andy1 (10. August 2005)

Die scheibe von Shimano...

ist schon 33 Jahre her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (11. August 2005)

nich ganz so alt aber hüsch:

noch mechanische, frühe hope an einem 94er (?) ibis tandem:


----------



## Deleted 24193 (15. August 2005)

moin,

sorgen wir mal für was farbe:

gruß roter

p.s: sattelstütze und schnellspanner kommen noch in silber drann. griffe sind schon unterwegs.


----------



## Horst Link (17. August 2005)

Neulich bei Hülses


----------



## cibi (17. August 2005)

Mir gefällt besonders die "weiße Fläche" und der rote Kontrapunkt,
da kann das geschockte Auge des Betrachters schnell hinflüchten.


----------



## THO (18. August 2005)

und wo steht da mein hobel?

thomas


----------



## tonicbikes (18. August 2005)

Wie kann man nur so Sch..... sein  

Titan


----------



## cluso (3. September 2005)

Die Amis wieder:








oder


----------



## cluso (3. September 2005)

Und noch mal einer:


----------



## Speedfreak_L.E. (5. September 2005)

So Bikers, jetzt wills einer wissen. Habe fertig


----------



## Steffen04 (5. September 2005)

Speedfreak_L.E. schrieb:
			
		

> So Bikers, jetzt wills einer wissen. Habe fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (5. September 2005)

Speedfreak_L.E. schrieb:
			
		

> So Bikers, jetzt wills einer wissen. Habe fertig


 
Also der Lenker geht ja schonmal gar nicht, da muss ein gerader Lenker drauf oder ist das ein DH-Bike oder Freerider oder wie des Zeugs heisst  

V-brake geht auch nicht, neeee...

Die Gabel wirkt von dem Federweg grenzwertig aber es könnte sein dass hinterher der Rahmen doch recht neu ist und dass dann wiederum... das Rad hier nicht hergehört...  

Eine klassische Kurbel macht noch kein Classic-bike  

Zua Speedneedle soag i jetzt mol nix


----------



## nimmersatt (7. September 2005)

der Aufbau ist wirklich provisorisch - was halt so rumlag


----------



## Protorix (7. September 2005)

das bild ist schonmal toll !


----------



## roesli (8. September 2005)

Nimmeriger: - was ist denn das für eine Zugführung an den hinteren Wechsel?   - Durchgehend mag ja schön und recht sein, aber so?   

Der Rest gibt ein tolles Bildchen


----------



## nimmersatt (8. September 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Nimmeriger: - was ist denn das für eine Zugführung an den hinteren Wechsel?   - Durchgehend mag ja schön und recht sein, aber so?
> 
> Der Rest gibt ein tolles Bildchen



das nennt man wohl fliegende Verdrahtung   

ich hab keine Kabelbinder mehr...
für eine ordentliche Verlegung fehlt mir noch die Sitzrohrschelle, die als Abstützung für den hinteren Brems-Aussenhülle dient (wie bei Kona)


----------



## newsboy (14. September 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5239452860

sag' jetzt nicht, dass es einen gewissen reiz auf mich ausübt...


----------



## michak (15. September 2005)

stimmt, irgendetwas hat das Ding... War übrigens vor ein paar Wochen schon einmal drin, aber zu einem absoluten Mondpreis. Ich glaube 6 Teur oder so...


----------



## [email protected] (15. September 2005)

Wünderschönes Teil,aber was macht das hier in diesen thread?


----------



## cibi (21. September 2005)

GroßesgelbesElend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gast 323fea32c73c00 (29. September 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Treffend formuliert
> 
> Für die, welchen es zu wenig detailliert ist:
> 
> ...




Geschickt in Szene gesetzt würd ich da sagen. Also sagt ihr hier alle Finger weg von Storck Kurbeln??


----------



## DerAlex (29. September 2005)

hartcosmo schrieb:
			
		

> Geschickt in Szene gesetzt würd ich da sagen. Also sagt ihr hier alle Finger weg von Storck Kurbeln??



Ich sags mal so: Ich kennen einen, der (für Geld) für Storck fuhr. Der fährt wieder Shimano Kurbeln nachdem er mehrere Male wegen defekter Carbon Kurbeln seines Sponsors aussteigen musste...


----------



## andy1 (30. September 2005)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sags mal so: Ich kennen einen, der (für Geld) für Storck fuhr. Der fährt wieder Shimano Kurbeln nachdem er mehrere Male wegen defekter Carbon Kurbeln seines Sponsors aussteigen musste...


 
solange die alten Powerarms halten wär mir das egal...


----------



## andy1 (30. September 2005)

Neuer Thread-Vorschlag:

"Ich glaube ich bin schlimm" oder "will mal protzen"-Thread 
wo (Classic-) Leuts mit ihren Classicteilen protzen können, ähnlich wie:

5 XTR Kurbel auf einemal (+Foto) oder 10 Kleinrahmen nebeneinander hängen

Somit könnten andere vielleicht auch mal eine Anfrage dahin starten um den Krankheitszustand (Sammelwut) des Besitzers etwas zu lindern.


Wäre das was ?


----------



## Horst Link (30. September 2005)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Thread-Vorschlag:
> 
> "Ich glaube ich bin schlimm" oder "will mal protzen"-Thread
> wo (Classic-) Leuts mit ihren Classicteilen protzen können, ähnlich wie:
> ...



Ich kenne da jemanden, der eine Enzyklopädie der Schaltwerke sein eigen nennt. Du auch


----------



## cdeger (30. September 2005)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Thread-Vorschlag:
> 
> "Ich glaube ich bin schlimm" oder "will mal protzen"-Thread
> 
> ...



Warum probierst du's nicht einfach aus? Haben wir doch damals auch gemacht, vor 20.416 Postings   


schlimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (30. September 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne da jemanden, der eine Enzyklopädie der Schaltwerke sein eigen nennt. Du auch


 
ganz sicher kenne ich da einen


----------



## Cycleshark (30. September 2005)

hier mal was für holzwurms ausgefallene sammel-ecke....


----------



## andy1 (30. September 2005)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal was für holzwurms ausgefallene sammel-ecke....


 
jetzt noch schön mit starkem Stoff bespannen und bei 50 verliert das Hinterrad die alternierend die Bodenhaftung  

Was soll das sein ?
Test für Flügelprofile ?

Als Sonnenshirm taugt es nicht... 
zum Auffallen allerdings sehr


----------



## Protorix (30. September 2005)

kann man da sein surfboard draufschnallen?


----------



## Deer (2. Oktober 2005)

Interessanter Schreibstil  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-T...186169670QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## andy1 (5. Oktober 2005)

schöne alte Räder verkauft der :

Bridgestone MB-1 und Ritchey

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7185550879

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7186654748

anscheined ständig / immer wieder.


----------



## andy1 (13. Oktober 2005)

Ist immer wieder lustig was unter "Mountenbike" (70 Treffer) bei ebay zu finden ist:

"Hinweis: Rahmen sind noch nicht Lackiert sondern nur Grundiert.
Sonstiges: Diverse Löcher sind schon Vorgebohrt. "

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Rahmen-Damenfahrrad-Mountenbike-1-Euro-Neu_W0QQitemZ7188128733

und hier noch ein "Mountenbike":

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountenbike-26-Zoll-Shimano-21-Gaenge-gebr_

"Die Kette ist nur angerostet. Müsste mal geölt werden. Der Rost, 
welchen man hier sieht, läßt sich einfach, ich habs eben versucht, mit dem Fingernagel abgekratzten. (Flugrost)"


----------



## CarstenB (14. Oktober 2005)

na, das ist doch mal ne stilvolle stadtgurke 

Merlin


----------



## roesli (14. Oktober 2005)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> na, das ist doch mal ne stilvolle stadtgurke



Ist ja auch nur vernünftig, ein Titanbike im Alltag einzusetzen - Wo sonst ist die Korrosionsresistenz dieses Materials so nützlich wie bei Regen, Schnee und Strassensalz?   

Merlin an den Bahnhof!



..und weg!


----------



## kingmoe (14. Oktober 2005)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist immer wieder lustig was unter "Mountenbike" (70 Treffer) bei ebay zu finden ist:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Der Begriff "Flugrost" wird ja immer wieder gerne für total abgegammelte Teile verwendet, ohne Worte... Kommt wohl daher, das man mit solchen Teilen ratz fatz auf die Fre$$e FLIEGT...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (17. Oktober 2005)

moin,

endlich ein Grund, mein Xizang in den Schredder zu stecken: geklebte Ti-Rahmen!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Rahmen-Nov...188695349QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Oh Herr, schmeiss Hirn vom Himmel! Amen!

oldman
klebtsichjetztaucheinbike


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Oktober 2005)

... endlich mal ein storck in stylischem aufbau 







 die a-seiten ansicht 






also ich bin begeistert! hier die wortbeiträge des besitzers, lesenswert zu was so ein adrenalin doch taugt 



			
				stadtstorcker schrieb:
			
		

> ... Markus Storck, der Hersteller, konnte mir auch keine passenden Teile nennen. Er wirkte etwas verstört, weil wir sein Edel-Rad auch zum Einkaufen und Gassifahren nutzen; als wenn ich Enzo Ferrari gefragt hätte, welche Anhängerkupplung an den 360 Spider passt. ...



heuteisteinschönertag
flo


----------



## newsboy (26. Oktober 2005)

ibis flitzer






The frame originally cost *£2450*. nicht schlecht!


----------



## andy1 (26. Oktober 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> ibis flitzer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht hat er jetzt eingesehen dass es besser ist siche in Rennrad zu kaufen


----------



## andy1 (29. Oktober 2005)

grau kann ja so schöööön sein:



			
				ebayverkaeufer son8ner schrieb:
			
		

> 17 Zoll Klein Attitude. Neu Lackiert in Grau Metallic. Gut erhalten. Lenker und Vorbau sind auch sehr gut erhalten. Rarität für Sammler. Wer sich damit nicht auskennt, soll bitte die üblichen Überflüssigen Fragen unterlassen. Sonst viel Spass


 
Hier der Link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Atitutude_W0QQitemZ7192629735


----------



## newsboy (8. November 2005)

kleine verschandelung


----------



## Frey (8. November 2005)

Eigentlich wollte es ja horst link reinstellen, aber da ich es auch auf dem computer habe mache ich es mal...
Gesichtet in Jena-City...

Gruss
Frieder


----------



## cdeger (8. November 2005)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> ... Gesichtet in Jena-City...
> 
> Gruss
> Frieder



Ja, äh, und?

Sieht nach einer Menge Spaß im Gelände aus. Und genau dafür wurde es gebaut. Damals ...


----------



## Frey (8. November 2005)

cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, äh, und?
> 
> Sieht nach einer Menge Spaß im Gelände aus. Und genau dafür wurde es gebaut. Damals ...


na gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (23. November 2005)

na dann laßt euch doch mal über mein Classic-Rennrad aus...
(sag mer mal zu 90% Classic)






cheers


----------



## oldschooler (23. November 2005)

allzuviel kann ich nicht erkennen:

aber open pro von 2005?
neuer flite?
time atac???

ansonsten seh ich nichts falsches auf anhieb!


----------



## roesli (23. November 2005)

Seit Heute am Balkon meiner Nachbarn, direkt im Blickfeld:






 :kotz: 

Was das mit Bikes zu tun hat?

Gar nix, macht mich aber trotzdem fertig


----------



## ZeFlo (23. November 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Heute am Balkon meiner Nachbarn, direkt im Blickfeld:
> 
> _[ hier war das bild eines wunderschön beleuchteten balkons ]_
> 
> ...



... du wirst es verdient haben 

ohnemitleid
flo


----------



## Ro83er (23. November 2005)

Roesli, wenn die jetzt schon so loslegen, kannst du dich sicher im Lauf der Adventszeit auf eine drastische Zuspitzung der Lage gespannt machen. Da kann man nur hoffen daß der zuständige Stromsperrkassierer bestechlich ist   

@Jesus Freak: Also für den richtig klassischen Look gehen schwarze Teile (vorbau, Lenker) ja mal gar nicht, genausowenig wie Klickpedale oder der Flite, sorry. Auch Aerosattelstützen find Ich da bedenklich. Nichtsdestotrotz sicher nett zu fahren....

MfG


----------



## roesli (23. November 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... du wirst es verdient haben



Stimmt schon, ich hab Deutsche Freunde!

(Wobei man auch sagen könnte, das sei schon Strafe genug.... )


Tja, das Übel ist, dass sie nicht mal die ersten Nachbarn sind, nur die Konsequentesten. Die ersten Girlanden hingen schon vor zwei Wochen   - Den Stromzähler hab ich auch schon zu bestechen versucht - erfolglos, der will für gewissen Wohnungen den Tarif einfach nicht erhöhen. Auch nicht, wenn er die Mehreinnahmen behalten könnte   

Gibt's andernorts auch schon erste Lichtgirlandenopfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (24. November 2005)

Ach Roesli,watt freu ich mich für Dir...   
demnächst dann noch 2,3 Kletternikolausis,da kommt dann richtig Stimmung auf


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. November 2005)

> Auch Aerosattelstützen find Ich da bedenklich



Also, ich muß doch sehr bitten, das is ne klassische Campagnolo Stütze... mind. 20 Jahre alt. 

Der Sattel und die Pedale, tja, ihr wißt schon, hab halt die selben Pedale auf allen Rädern, ebenso der Sattel, da geh ich den Kompromiß ein. Felgen, naja, Schlauchreifen waren mir zu kompliziert. Der Vorbau is auch original und alt. 
Den alten Lenker hatte ich auch noch, aber ich will das Rad tatsächlich fahren, und abgebrochene Lenker sind immer so peinlich und schmerzhaft. Deshalb Lenker Syntace. Das sind so die Hauptsünden. Vergebt mir. 

cheers


----------



## roesli (25. November 2005)

cibi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Roesli,watt freu ich mich für Dir...
> demnächst dann noch 2,3 Kletternikolausis,da kommt dann richtig Stimmung auf



Bah, zum Glück gibt's Glühwein......


----------



## tonicbikes (26. November 2005)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte es ja horst link reinstellen, aber da ich es auch auf dem computer habe mache ich es mal...
> Gesichtet in Jena-City...
> 
> Gruss
> Frieder



selten so einen schlechten Aufbau eines Ultimates gesehen, also Spass im Gelände sieht anders aus :kotz:


----------



## THO (7. Dezember 2005)

Kleines sneak preview auf das geschoss für meinen dad .

soll ich noch was machen?


----------



## VmaxJunkie (8. Dezember 2005)

Klar. Lenker, Kette und Bremsen würd ich ihm schon noch zumuten.

Ansonsten   

Darf ich Dich adoptieren?


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Dezember 2005)

... was'n das'n für'n rahmen  der erinnert mich dunkel an bekanntes...

bittebittebittelassmeineahnungennichtrealitätwerden
flo


----------



## vlaamse (9. Dezember 2005)

ohne worte


----------



## Rawker (9. Dezember 2005)

vlaamse schrieb:
			
		

> ohne worte




ebay" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:
			
		

> Federgabeln vorne und hinten



Lohnt ja doppelt


----------



## zaskar76 (15. Dezember 2005)

tja, sowas muss man dann wohl täglich bei einem großteil seiner räder erdulden wenn man in`s neue haus einziehen muss bevor  man den keller fertig sanieren konnte(und alles mögliche andere auch)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (15. Dezember 2005)

....na hoffentlich wird der Putz nicht schlecht bei all den alten Rädern. 

 


Cu Danni


----------



## THO (20. Dezember 2005)

THO schrieb:
			
		

> Kleines sneak preview auf das geschoss für meinen dad .
> 
> soll ich noch was machen?



...und ja es ist ein goat


----------



## cluso (26. Dezember 2005)

Nicht schön, aber selten 






Ich finde vorallem den Aufbau klasse.
Mit 5 Euro Schloss und 10Euro Sattelstütze.  

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (26. Dezember 2005)

Mit anderen Aufbau würde es mir gefallen.


----------



## roesli (29. Dezember 2005)

http://www.thecomfortseat.com/enlarge.htm


----------



## Protorix (29. Dezember 2005)

am besten gefallen mir die "safety rear reflectors" im sportwagendesign


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Januar 2006)

... jetzt weiss ich warum so viele attitudes nur an wänden zur schau gestellt werden  dumm dann wenn sie doch mal runterfallen ... 






eigentlich kein wunder bei den flüssigkeiten die sonst in dieser verpackung gereicht werden 


flo


----------



## andy1 (6. Januar 2006)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... jetzt weiss ich warum so viele attitudes nur an wänden zur schau gestellt werden  dumm dann wenn sie doch mal runterfallen ...
> 
> eigentlich kein wunder bei den flüssigkeiten die sonst in dieser verpackung gereicht werden
> 
> ...


Ich will die Lenkervorbaueingeit... *Leichenfleddererdenken*


----------



## Owl Hollow (6. Januar 2006)

...but still fully functional.

http://cgi.ebay.com/KLEIN-BIKE-FRAME_W0QQitemZ7209585025QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (6. Januar 2006)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> am besten gefallen mir die "safety rear reflectors" im sportwagendesign



Ich finde am geilsten, dass seine Stütze ca. 10cm zu kurz ist  
Aber es liegt natürlich am Sattel, dass er nach 5km halbtot vom Rad fällt


----------



## korat (7. Januar 2006)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> so viele attitudes nur an wänden



danke flo!!!!!!!!!!!
das befreit mich von einer entsetzlichen last! sämtliche träume, mit meinen leibgewonnenen 0,1t jemals einen solchen rahmen fahren zu können, werden von nun ab mit diesem bild enden, und ich wache schweißgebadet auf und schaue beruhigt auf meine stahlrahmen.

aber vielleicht sollte ich mir gerade so einen kaputten besorgen, und _den_ an die wand hängen...

gruß korat *derstrotzdemimmersuperschönfindenwird*


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Januar 2006)

ich denke in diesem forum wirst du auch mehr genug foto`s von stahl,carbon,titan und weiss-nich-was-rahmen finden denen ähnliches wiederfahren ist - hörste jetzt ganz auf mit radfahr`n?


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Januar 2006)

... radFahren wird eh überbewertet  

ciao
flo


----------



## korat (7. Januar 2006)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ähnliches wiederfahren



oh ganz sicher, aber mir gings speziell um diesen rahmen mit genau diesem lack. machmal braucht mans eben konkret


----------



## curve (7. Januar 2006)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

>


... ist zwar schon eine ganze Weile her, aber ein Glück, dass ich ab und zu immer wieder in diesem Thread stöber. Das ist das geilste Foto seit Ewigkeiten. Perfekt! Floibex, wo ist das her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berti (11. Januar 2006)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schön, aber selten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das Bild von dir und kommst du aus Neukirch oder haste das irgendwo im Netz gefunden?

Grüße,
Berti


----------



## Cycleshark (13. Januar 2006)

wir hatten schon lange keine cannondales mehr gebashed!....


hier wieder mal eins stilsicher aufgebaut...


----------



## cluso (14. Januar 2006)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> wir hatten schon lange keine cannondales mehr gebashed!....
> 
> 
> hier wieder mal eins stilsicher aufgebaut...




Danke,

jetzt hat es mir gerade mein Monitor verrissen. 

Gruß

cluso <- der jetzt am Ersatzmoni sitzt


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. Januar 2006)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> wir hatten schon lange keine cannondales mehr gebashed!....
> 
> 
> hier wieder mal eins stilsicher aufgebaut...



Kaum vorstellbar was im DH World Cup  alles möglich gewesen wäre, hätte Missie G. diese  inovative Servolenkung damals schon zur Verfügung gestanden.  

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## Cycleshark (17. Januar 2006)

aber bitte geröhrt und nicht geschüttelt!...​..


----------



## Pevloc (17. Januar 2006)

Das ist mal Dekadenz. Nen X.O Schaltwerk als Kettenspanner!


----------



## ZeFlo (17. Januar 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mal Dekadenz. Nen X.O Schaltwerk als Kettenspanner!



... schaltzug, hebel und min. 3 ritzel sind aber auch noch an dem teil zu sehen.

adlerauge
flo


----------



## nutallabrot (17. Januar 2006)

ist das ein Willys?


----------



## oldman (17. Januar 2006)

hmm, sieht mir irgendwie nach Jones Bike aus.... kann mich aber auch irren.
oldman


----------



## zurkoe (17. Januar 2006)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, sieht mir irgendwie nach Jones Bike aus.... kann mich aber auch irren.
> oldman



jepp, bekommtr man auf bestimmt auch mit seinen Initialien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (17. Januar 2006)

Jones - der Lenker hats verraten


----------



## newsboy (17. Januar 2006)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> Jones - der Lenker hats verraten


ich hätte jetzt eher auf den dateinamen getippt!  
ach ja, sehr schön, für die, die den thread noch nicht kennen.


----------



## olli (18. Januar 2006)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte jetzt eher auf den dateinamen getippt!
> ach ja, sehr schön, für die, die den thread noch nicht kennen.


ich hätte auf das "weil es so richtig ******** aussieht" getippt.


----------



## D-MAN (21. Januar 2006)

das nenn ich doch mal nen stilsicheren aufbau:


----------



## cluso (21. Januar 2006)

D-MAN schrieb:
			
		

> das nenn ich doch mal nen stilsicheren aufbau:



Ein paar von den Teilen könnte ich schon auch gebrauchen


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Januar 2006)

... this made my day today 



















und das schöne daran ist, dass das teil echt ist 

atta
flo


----------



## DerAlex (24. Januar 2006)

Das hat Merlin wirklich verbro..., äh, gebaut?
Erstaunlich.
Hast du noch ein etwas detailreicheres Bild?


----------



## CarstenB (25. Januar 2006)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat Merlin wirklich verbro..., äh, gebaut?
> Erstaunlich.
> Hast du noch ein etwas detailreicheres Bild?



und das erstmal... :kotz: 






gruss, carsten


----------



## nutallabrot (25. Januar 2006)

wofür ist denn das dritte Gewinde im Sitzrohr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (25. Januar 2006)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> wofür ist denn das dritte Gewinde im Sitzrohr??


vielleicht für eine trageriemen, am oberrohr hat's ja auch noch ein gewinde. fragt sich nur, wer da noch dazwischen kommen soll! 
vielleicht kann uns carsten, nachdem er sein erbrochenes weggewischt hat, aufklären...


----------



## rasaldul (25. Januar 2006)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht für eine trageriemen, am oberrohr hat's ja auch noch ein gewinde. fragt sich nur, wer da noch dazwischen kommen soll!



hatte gestern eine unterredung mit einem forumsmitglied über den rahmen und wir sind zu dem schluss gekommen:

wird wohl wirklich für trageriemen bzw. vielleicht sogar für anschraubbare rahmentasche   sein, und wer ein merlin in XS mit 3 flaschenhaltern fahren kann der wird wohl auch eine XS- bis XXS-schulter haben 

die frage ist nur, ob das oberrohr auch hält wenn mal ein paar heftige stösse von der gabel kommen?


----------



## Ro83er (25. Januar 2006)

Hängts mich auf, aber ich finde das Trek und das erste Merlin nicht mal so daneben. 

Gut, das Trek hat schon so 2-3 ziemliche Sünden verbaut - Vorbau, Rückspiegel (zum Rollefahrn ), Ferraribapperl - aber nach Bereinigung derselben sicher ein schönes Rad...

Und das erste Merlin ist sicher eines der hübschesten jemals gebauten Damen-Citybikes *gg* - na gut, dennoch ziemlich hässlich. Und das zweite möcht Ich erst mal aufgebaut sehn bevor Ich anfange Steine zu werfen ;-)

MfG


----------



## andy1 (25. Januar 2006)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> wofür ist denn das dritte Gewinde im Sitzrohr??



wahrscheinlich für so ein Tragepolster oder Dreieckstasche - so wars fürher jedenfalls mal gedacht.


----------



## newsboy (25. Januar 2006)

voilà, komplett aufgebaut...


----------



## Ro83er (25. Januar 2006)

Also irgendwie sieht's ja so aus als ob Ashley gerne mal auf dem Vorderrad landet....hätten Sie den Knick weiter runter gezogen, wie bei nem normalen Damenrahmen, sähe es wohl irgendwie gefälliger aus - wär dann aber wahrscheinlich weich wie Butter ....

Mir gefällt ja Robb's Bike wesentlich besser, obwohl ich wohl etwas dezenteres Lenkerband verwenden würde  

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (25. Januar 2006)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> hatte gestern eine unterredung mit einem forumsmitglied über den rahmen und wir sind zu dem schluss gekommen:...



...  andere forumsmitglieder sprechen mit dir  

unfassbar
flo


----------



## DerAlex (26. Januar 2006)

Für alle, die immer schon wissen wollten, was bei einem Rad der "Unterboden" ist:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-Checker-P...756395441QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## roesli (26. Januar 2006)

Unterbodenbeleuchtung?

http://www.used-hq.de/de/dlg-de.htm


----------



## Ro83er (26. Januar 2006)

Geil, auch noch in "rorsa-rot", das betont die "Draispreischen Designer Felgen" ganz besonders gut   

pimp pimp hooray!


----------



## sb-lümmel (2. Februar 2006)

Na dann mal los...
einmal Eingangrad: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/219806/cat/500/ppuser/4462  (ok, schlechtes Bild, ich weiß...)

einmal Kult Alu: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/219809/cat/500/ppuser/4462


Gruß
ERIC

P.S.: Und seit bitte nicht zu hart zu mir!


----------



## Filosofem (5. Februar 2006)

armes altes GT...


----------



## Quen (12. Februar 2006)

Kann sein das wir es schon hatten - ist jedoch so übel, dass man es auch ein zweites mal zeigen kann...


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Februar 2006)

... selbstanzeige  wie angedroht  








flo


----------



## Horst Link (19. Februar 2006)

Die Vorderradnabe finde ich sehr schön ausgewählt. Wirklich. Im Alter streitet man doch nicht mehr, oder  ?


----------



## roesli (19. Februar 2006)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Im Alter streitet man doch nicht mehr, oder  ?



Dann erst recht  

Erträgt der Bodenseehintern auch auf dem Rennrad nur noch Downhillsofas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (20. Februar 2006)

... sonst fällt euch zwei nix auf  

ja, die vr nabe ist hübsch, aber der rest vom lr auch  und mein ostschweizer freund, du siehst ich bin milde gestimmt, der sattel wurde von jo(sef) klieber lange zeit unter dem namen hammer als DER EINZIG WAHRE fahradsattel propagiert. was ich als besitzer von zweien davon nur bestätigen kann. ich erinnere mich mit grausen an avocet  

schonung für rentner gibts ausserhalb des fertigmachers 

rosenursfüraustria
flo


----------



## cluso (20. Februar 2006)

So,

ich nehm jetzt mal all meinen Mut zusammen und poste mein mittlerweile ja bekanntes Rad hier im Fertigmacher:







Rahmen ist übrigens ein 98/99 (?) CMS, der Rest dürfte ja zu sehen sein 
Der Tachomagnet ist übrigens jetzt auch ab...

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sein das wir es schon hatten - ist jedoch so übel, dass man es auch ein zweites mal zeigen kann...


 
Lacht nur!Ich finde das Rad geil.Mut zum "anders" sein.


----------



## roesli (21. Februar 2006)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... sonst fällt euch zwei nix auf
> 
> ja, die vr nabe ist hübsch, aber der rest vom lr auch  und mein ostschweizer freund, du siehst ich bin milde gestimmt, der sattel wurde von jo(sef) klieber lange zeit unter dem namen hammer als DER EINZIG WAHRE fahradsattel propagiert. was ich als besitzer von zweien davon nur bestätigen kann. ich erinnere mich mit grausen an avocet
> 
> ...



Nix gegen Avocet, der 02 Air 40 ist immer noch der bequemste Sattel von Welt. Wenn Du Dich allerdings nur auf dem Gelflex rumgeflätzt hast, kann ich Dir nicht mal mehr böse sein; da ist dann nur noch Mitleid angebracht, und ein Wundern, dass es Du zu einer Tochter geschafft hast.

Übrigens schweigt der Berliner seit dem Bestellungsangebot, und ich tapp im Dunkeln?!? - Kannst Du mal Big Brother spielen?

PS: Quintana - Sieht nach Sugino-Kurbel aus. Was fährst denn da für eine Übersetzung? - Das kleine Blatt sieht nach "Seerugge"-Nordhang für Scheintote aus


----------



## goldn (21. Februar 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens schweigt der Berliner seit dem Bestellungsangebot, und ich tapp im Dunkeln?!? - Kannst Du mal Big Brother spielen?



Der Metropolenbewohner schweigt, weil er nach wie vor auf Lautäußerungen & Absichtserklärungen von ebendem BB wartet!  Hoffe diese erhellende Auskunft, bringt Licht in die Finsternis die dich umgibt. Habs nicht vergessen, roesli....


----------



## roesli (21. Februar 2006)

Alles klar  

Ich hoff, der Bodensee hat den Wink auch vernommen


----------



## cibi (22. Februar 2006)

Ich glaub der Fertigmacher brauchts mal wieder so richtig derbe  



 Aus aktuellem Anlass : "Carneval Fade"

















Tiger Gios







Smoked Allegro


----------



## cibi (22. Februar 2006)

Tinker`s Klein


----------



## cibi (22. Februar 2006)

Noch nicht blind ? Bitteschön :

http://www.cyclart.com/photos/Recent%20work/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (22. Februar 2006)

Einer geht noch...


----------



## newsboy (22. Februar 2006)

hast du ne schlechte nacht gehabt?


----------



## andy1 (22. Februar 2006)

sehr interessantes Rockhopper.
Und ein schöner CD-Rennrahmen.

Mein Favorit wäre ja dieses:


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Februar 2006)

... für den cielo wirst du beim teeren gefedert 
der rest riecht stark nach bewusstseinserweiternden getränken...

ciao
flo


----------



## Filosofem (7. März 2006)

Hier das Bike, was ich meiner Flamme vorletztes Jahr zu Weihnachten geschenkt habe. Es besteht zur Hälfte aus Neu- und zur anderen Hälfte aus gerade in Reichweite liegenden Gebrauchtteilen. Veränderungen erfolgen sukzessive, zuletzt wurde der LRS aus Ritchey ZED, Mavic 721Ceramic und DT Onyx gegen einen aus 737er XT Naben, Mavic 217Ceramic und Conti CrossCountry getauscht. Demnächst sind Steuersatz, Pedale und evtl. Kurbeln dran.
Ein Satteltausch steht nicht zur Disposition, Frauenärsche sind heilig  































Restliche Ausstattung:

Rahmen: Team Marin, 1997, 15,5"
Gabel: NoName Cr-Mo, hatte die passenden 430mm
Bremsen: HS33 '04
Vorbau, Sattelstütze: X-Tasy
Steuersatz: VP supermies gedichtet
Lenker: Humpert DH
Griffe: Biogrips
Schalthebel: LX Two-by-Nine
Umwerfer: 700CX
Schaltwerk: XT
Kassette: 105 12-25T
Innenlager: BB-UN72 110mm
Kurbel: Sugino Impel (44er Coda Blatt als Schutzscheibe, 38er TA und 22er Sugino)
Pedale: Bärentatzen für vierneunundneunzich
Sattel: Naja, seht ihr ja...


----------



## roesli (7. März 2006)

Sattel lass ich ja gelten, aber Biogrips sind einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (7. März 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Sattel lass ich ja gelten, aber Biogrips sind einfach


... ich zitier dich ja ungerne, aber wo du recht hast, und dann noch die farbe  wobei, das ist sooo grob das hat schon wieder stil 

über den adp carbon verhüter und das chutzplech schauen wir mal gnädig hinweg, aber diese flaschenhalterschraube geht ja mal garnicht. und erst die kabelbinder  das geht auch in schön...






aber sonst 

ciao
flo


----------



## Filosofem (7. März 2006)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich zitier dich ja ungerne, aber wo du recht hast, und dann noch die farbe  wobei, das ist sooo grob das hat schon wieder stil
> 
> über den adp carbon verhüter und das chutzplech schauen wir mal gnädig hinweg, aber diese flaschenhalterschraube geht ja mal garnicht. und erst die kabelbinder  das geht auch in schön...
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte mit viel gerechnet, aber nicht mit Kritik an Biogrips. 
Die Kritik an den Griffen stammt m.E. nur von Leuten, die

- Grip Shift bzw. Sachs Shifter fahren und Drehhemmung haben,
- leichtbaufanatisch sind,
- Griffe beim Bergaufquälen immer verdrehen und noch nicht auf die Methode mit der Haarspraymontage gekommen sind,
- ihre Aversion aus den drei vorgenannten Punkten in Kombination beziehen.

Abgesehen davon: der Biogrip Race ist ein sehr guter Griff! Ich fahre sowas ähnliches (Specialized Body Geometry) seit Jahren und will nichts anderes mehr, zumal ich lieber ohne als mit Handschuhen unterwegs bin. Die Farbe ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, passt aber zum Orange der Ventilkappen, der Continental-Reifenbemalung, der leicht orangenen Linie um die Buchstaben im Marin-Schriftzug und zu der Textilschelle dieses abgrundtief hässlichen SKF-Heckflügels. Und wem es nicht gefällt: während des Fahrens liegt die Hand ja drauf .

Die M5er Schrauben sind alle noch Stahl, richtig, aber wenigstens Niro. Sobald ich selber wieder welche bestelle, kommen noch ein paar silberne Linsenkopf-Al-Schrauben mit.

Evtl. werd ich die schwarzen Kabelbinder gegen transparente tauschen, aber ansonsten: bleibt mir weg mit allen kosmetisch "schönen" Magura-Leitungsbefestigungen, die nicht Zuggegenhalter aufbohren heissen!  Es klappert alles und diese Klemm-Manschetten hab ich sogar kabelbinderlos (Powerstrip auf der Rückseite) an diesem Rad ausprobiert. Der Schellendurchmesser ist ca. 0,5mm zu groß, die Leitung darin beweglich. Dann lieber Kabelbinder.
Danke übrigens dafür, dass sich niemand über die Verlegung des Schaltwerks-Zuges am Oberrohr beschwert hat .
Dieses Plastikteilchen, was ins Innenlagergehäuse geschraubt wird, erlaubte keine Durchführung für beide Schaltzüge, ohne dass sich die Reibung signifikant erhöht hätte. Letztendlich wars am Oberrohr und ab da durchgehend schicker.

... und was war nochmal mit dem ADP-Blechle?


----------



## ZeFlo (7. März 2006)

...  hier posten und dann dünnhäutig sein 

der faden heisst: *CDeger und phatlizard machen Euch FERTIG!!! *und das steht im eröffnungsbeitrag:



			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Inspiriert durch den Fat Chance Thread über das neuste Leserrad in der "bike" hat cdeger heute den Vorschlag aufgebracht einen Thread aufzumachen, in dem wir "gelungene" Custom-Aufbauten kritisieren wollen ...
> Wir haben nämlich festgestellt, das hier ein paar Cry-Babies sind, die einfach zu sensible auf Forum-Antworten reagieren ... daher zur Abhärtung jetzt:
> 
> *"The first Annual Custom Bike Bashfest"*
> ...


kraft meines amtes verdonnere ich dich hiermit den faden von beitrag 1 an durchzulesen. in etwa 14tägigem abstand hätte ich gerne eine kurzzusammenfassung der gelesenen 1000 beiträge. das sollte uns allen die nächsten 42 wochen mindestens einen vergnüglichen augenblick bescheren. 


flo


----------



## Filosofem (8. März 2006)

Schon klar, ich hab das Bike doch mit Absicht hier gepostet 
Aber was war denn nun mit dem ADP-Blech?


----------



## odelay (8. März 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was war denn nun mit dem ADP-Blech?



Es sieht einfach nur mies aus, nicht mal speziell das Plastikteil ansich aber dessen Befestigung: 2 fett über das weiße Geröhr und dann auch noch über den Schriftzug.
Und das alles bei eingeschränktem Nutzen:
Um wirklich sauber und trocken zu bleiben, wenn man mit Zvilklamotten wohin auch immer fährt ist es ungeeignet.
Im Gelände fährt die Holde wahrscheinlich eher bei gutem Wetter und im Gelände kann man sich auch einsauen.
Nur bei wirklich garstigen Bedingungen ist so ein Teil recht hilfreich um aufspritzenden Matsch und Steine daran zu hindern einem ins Gesicht zu hauen, aber da muss es schon wirklich schlimm sein.
Alles in allem braucht man es dafür nur sehr selten.
Gilt allles auch für das hintere Blech, wobei das die Optik noch mehr versaut.

Das muss jetzt aber reichen


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (11. März 2006)

...


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (12. März 2006)

gibts das t-shirt noch?


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (12. März 2006)

...


----------



## expresso'93 (13. März 2006)

Wusste gar nicht das man Rost schweißen kann  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-YETI-ULTIMATE-Rahmen-RETRO-KULT_W0QQitemZ7224974313QQcategoryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cluso (15. März 2006)

Was hat das Rad getan um so aufgebaut zu werden?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Ful...776636947QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (15. März 2006)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat das Rad getan um so aufgebaut zu werden?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Fully-Klein-Mantra-Race_W0QQitemZ8776636947QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


wieso - ist doch normal, oder nicht ? 
nimm dies :


----------



## azraelcars (15. März 2006)

tatsächlich hat es das mantra in letzten modelljahr mit doppelbrückengabel(manitou x-vert)gegeben,sah damals mit der düren gabel schon sinnlos aus,und ging wegen dem eingeschränkten lenkeinschlag nicht zum fahren.
das gelbe ist echt zum kotzen,ist ja kein downhill-bike,und hinten noch einen brustschwachen 190-er dämpfer eingebaut 

mfg
a


----------



## bighit_fsr (18. März 2006)

erstmal ich!
jaaa, ich fühl mich ja so schlecht! 

Wie konnte ich nur:






Der Ritchey-Lenker...      ....und dann noch






die Thomson-Stütze und der Fizik-Sattel.      

Oh Gott, ich bin ein schlechter Mensch.
Aber ich hab mir ein ganz tolles Rocky wieder zusammengestellt.      
greets, der hannes

PS: jetzt seid Ihr dran!


----------



## bighit_fsr (18. März 2006)

ich bin sogar noch schlechter!

Hörnchen seitenverkehrt montiert (Schriftzug)  noch mal ab in die Garage.


----------



## Cycleshark (18. März 2006)

bighit_fsr schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich bin sogar noch schlechter!...




das ist perfekt  .....konsequent im sinne diesen freds.....und sich gleich selber fertig gemacht... respekt!   

das shark


----------



## VmaxJunkie (18. März 2006)

UI! Alle Achtung! Dicke uffjetragen... 

Icke hasse ja Fizik, Maguras und Hörnschn jedweder Art. Aber DER Rahmen, DIE Gabel, DIE Reifen! Ich bin liebend es.

Formsprache 1, setzen.


----------



## Reispfanne (26. März 2006)

Weil ich unbedingt Schläge brauche und dank meiner Schandtaten auch redlich verdient habe möchte ich gegen die Auflagen dieses Threads verstoßen und was im Format 28 Zoll posten. Seit dem Jahre 1996 besitze ich ein (wie sich kürzlich rausstellte 95er, nicht wie gedacht 96er) Checker Pig CPX C02 Crossbike, und was schon anfangs nicht schön war und über die Jahre nicht schöner geworden ist habe ich jetzt unter rein funktionellen Aspekten wieder aufgefrischt. So toll es sich jetzt wieder fährt, ich find's scheußlich!  

Aber ich lasse mal Bilder sprechen, hier die alte Stadtschlampe vor der Generalüberholung: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da sind schon wirklich perverse Sachen dran, kaputter Selle Royal Sattel, Promax Uralt Vorbau, dieser furchtbare Kettenschutzring an der 30000km alten und nicht wirklich besseren ACERA-Kurbel...

Weil von Schaltpräzision wie ich sie mittlerweile dank meines restlichen Fuhrparks kenne nicht die rede sein konnte habe ich Maßnahmen ergriffen, SRAM X-7 Trigger und Schalterk verbaut, für den Umstieg von 7- auf 9fach hab ich dann einfach gleich en neuen Laufradsatz statt Naben gekauft, Innenlager gewechselt und ne neue Deore rangebastelt. Dann noch Steuersatz gewechselt und Ahead-Adapter eingebaut. Und während es sich alles toll fährt und schaltet muss ich am Ende sagen: Mein Gott was habe ich getan, sieht das IMMER NOCH FURCHTBAR aus:





So, wollte nur mal mit meinem Katastrophenrad die GT, Rocky Mountain und Yeti Allianz hier durchbrechen. Dann lasst mal hören wie schlecht ich bin


----------



## CarstenB (28. März 2006)

ismiruebel...






Carsten


----------



## bighit_fsr (28. März 2006)

das hat der Rahmen nicht verdient!
Der Vorbau ist doch eigentlich für Drop-Bars, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (28. März 2006)

bighit_fsr schrieb:
			
		

> das hat der Rahmen nicht verdient!



Warum denn nicht?  




			
				bighit_fsr schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vorbau ist doch eigentlich für Drop-Bars, oder?



Und - hat doch genug "drop", der Lenker. Hat der Besitzer nur seitenverkehrt montiert ... soll ja in den besten Kellern passieren ...


----------



## bighit_fsr (28. März 2006)

cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> ... soll ja in den besten Kellern passieren ...



yes! 

Wieder einmal gezeigt bekommen warum der Fred der "Fertigmacher" ist.


----------



## cluso (31. März 2006)

Das Moots ist übel.

Hab mich spontan übergeben müssen.


----------



## andy1 (31. März 2006)

jetzt will ichs doch nochmal in GROß zeigen:


----------



## roesli (31. März 2006)

Einfach unglaublich.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie jemand so was bauen kann und dann auch die ernsthafte Absicht hat, es auch zu fahren


----------



## tonicbikes (24. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/BREEZER-THUNDER-17-neu-ausgestattet-Classic-Retro_W0QQitemZ8799463589QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (25. April 2006)

Auf die Gefahr hin, fertiggemacht zu werden: was in den Ebay-Freds gilt soll doch bitte auch hier seine Gültigkeit haben! - Spätestens in ein paar Wochen ist ein Ebay-Auktionenlink tot und niemand kann mehr nachvollziehen, was dahinter steckte.

Und da der Fertigmacher schon eine halbe Internet-Ewigkeit läuft: Ebay aufkaufen und alle Bike-Auktionen bis zum Ende der übernächsten Dynastie gespeichert behalten, hm? - Wahlweise auch Beschrieb im Text und/oder Screenshot.


----------



## Obechtold (25. April 2006)

So ist's recht, Urs! 

Wenn schon die Moderation in diesem Forum so haarsträubend zu wünschen übrig lässt, müssen eben aufmerksame Menschen wie wir zwei das Ruder übernehmen!

Servus, der Bechti

PS: Hier geht es mir viel besser. Die Menschen hier sind so angenehm aufrecht,  Freundschaft kann man noch so nennen!


----------



## ZeFlo (25. April 2006)

Obechtold schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Servus, der Bechti
> 
> PS: Hier geht es mir viel besser. Die Menschen hier sind so angenehm aufrecht,  Freundschaft kann man noch so nennen!



hallo obechtold, schön dich hier als neues mitglied begrüssen zu dürfen.  damit dich alle kennenlernen möchte ich dich auf diesen wunderbaren faden aufmerksam machen.  hier kannst du uns erzählen wer du bist und was du sonst noch so tust. 

ciao
flo


----------



## stylzdavis (25. April 2006)

Hängt den Mann für seine Schandtat!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Kle...801911033QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Protorix (25. April 2006)

das muss eine photomontage sein....


----------



## Davidbelize (25. April 2006)

ich glaub da gabs mal`n wort für

 .....fällt mir nur leider grad nicht ein 

 oder er hat das rad in 12 metern wassertiefe zusammengebaut (da sah es bestimmt toll aus)


----------



## andy1 (26. April 2006)

und es fährt sich bestimmt richti schei$$e


----------



## Boulder (26. April 2006)

Was´n das überhaupt für eine Farbe? Sieht ja sehr unifarben aus oder liegt das an den Bildern? Iced Teal? Falls ja, ist das beim Attitude doch auch nicht so häufig oder? Dürfte zumindest aufgrund der Doppelbrücke ein absolutes Unikat sein. 

  für diesen Mut; da muß man ja ständig davon ausgehen, dass man vom Rad gehauen wird...


----------



## Psisp (27. April 2006)

ich find's toll, gibt bestimmt noch irgendein puple teil, das von diesem lustigen rosenheimer noch nicht drangefrickelt wurde. was da für teile aus america dran sein sollen ist ja oberbäh. am besten kaufen, auseinander bauen, teile ins classic forum stellen und millionen verdienen. muss ja keiner wissen woher's kommt !
bestimmt hat gary noch irgendwo die gewinde für den maßkrughalter und das wolpertinger geweih platziert - von wegen zahnarzt image - wald- und forstbereich!


----------



## cibi (4. Juni 2006)

Alles Gute Phaty ! 
Danke für die schönen Jahre hier,hat Spaß gemacht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (7. Juni 2006)

So, gebts mir richtig hart:

Merlin Rahmen (leider nen Tick zu klein)
Merlin Lenker
modifizierte ´92er XTR Bremshebel
XT Daumenschalter
Precision Schaltwerk (ich bin Schwach...)
Tune Kurbel
Tune Innenlager
Tune Radsatz
Easton Carbon Sattelstütze
Flite Carbon Sattel
Dura Ace Cassette
48er Race Face Kettenblatt
Ringle Vorbau
Grafton Cantis (Nachbau von einem Bekannten aus Carbon)
Continental Reifen
Chris King


----------



## stratege-0815 (7. Juni 2006)

Also allererste Kritik: Ein Foto in dieser winzigen Auflösung ist ja schon eine Frechheit ansich, hast du noch 'nen 640 x 480 Monitor?


----------



## hoeckle (7. Juni 2006)

stratege-0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Also allererste Kritik: Ein Foto in dieser winzigen Auflösung ist ja schon eine Frechheit ansich, hast du noch 'nen 640 x 480 Monitor?




jep: schon geändert....


----------



## carioca (7. Juni 2006)

hoeckle schrieb:
			
		

> Merlin Rahmen (leider nen Tick zu klein)



Ja der Rahmen ist viel zu klein, ich tippe auf einen 17.5er. Kauf dir einen grösseren, ich entsorge dir gegen kleines Geld den alten.
Zum Aufbau, der ist nicht gerade stilgerecht aber für den Stadtverkehr sicher OK.

Gruss Carioca


----------



## hoeckle (7. Juni 2006)

carioca schrieb:
			
		

> Ja der Rahmen ist viel zu klein, ich tippe auf einen 17.5er. Kauf dir einen grösseren, ich entsorge dir gegen kleines Geld den alten.
> Zum Aufbau, der ist nicht gerade stilgerecht aber für den Stadtverkehr sicher OK.
> 
> Gruss Carioca



Ohh, das finde ich ja supernett von Dir! Siehste, es gibt doch noch Menschen die selbstlos sind und sich um andere Sorgen. Hätte ja gar nicht gewusst wohin mit mit dem Altmetall... Danke, danke danke...

Und Stadtverkehr is nicht.... Nur für die Landstrasse!


----------



## armin-m (7. Juni 2006)

Das Spacertürmchen muß weg, einen schwarzen Vorbau fänd ich schöner
und der Sattel ist zu weit hinten!

Der Rahmen ist dir zu klein!!!

Abgesehen davon ist es kein klassischer Aufbau und deshalb Teufelszeug


----------



## bsg (7. Juni 2006)

Über vieles kann ich hinwegsehen - aber nicht über die Sattelstütze / Sattel Kombi und den Spacerturm. Und die Grösse ... Autsch ... Da kannst Du ja drauf warten bis Du das Sattelrohr lieferst ...


----------



## hoeckle (8. Juni 2006)

Ja, das Türmchen ist Sch...e.... ! :kotz: Aber Seven bietet die ja auch in Titan an, wär das besser....  

Zu der Sattelstütze, die ist ein Notbehelf, da mir ein netter Kollege die Syncros Titan vor der Nase weggekauft hat.  
Warte halt auf die passende gelegenheit... Oder hier bietet mir einer seine doppelt oder dreifach vorhandene an...


----------



## cibi (19. Juni 2006)

Wer hier klickt wird blind !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (19. Juni 2006)

cibi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hier klickt wird blind !



...filigraner alurahmen  schoen gemufft, das ist doch mal was wirklich besonderes  

Carsten


----------



## badbushido (20. Juni 2006)

Es geht nichts über lange Bremsen!


----------



## Filosofem (10. Juli 2006)

Plastebomber im Eingangbetrieb. Danke an alle aus diesem Forum, die mit Teilen dran beteiligt sind (Laufradsatz und Lenker sind von hier).
































... sobald ich Zeit hab die Bremse dichtzukriegen, weicht die Olympia Edition von 2004 einer noch siffenden, stilechteren [email protected]


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. Juli 2006)

Mal kurz offtopic: 
Erzähl mal was über das RENNEN Rollenlager!! Läuft das schön ruhig, d.h. ist es auch für längere Strecken geeignet und nicht nur für Dirtjump-/ DualAnwendug?
Übrigens: Schönes Rad! Die Kurbel in Kombination mit dem Kettenblatt und den TISO Schrauben sieht sehr geil aus. Der Vorbau is ein wenig wuchtig bezogen auf die Gesamtoptik. 

cheers


----------



## Filosofem (10. Juli 2006)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Mal kurz offtopic:
> Erzähl mal was über das RENNEN Rollenlager!! Läuft das schön ruhig, d.h. ist es auch für längere Strecken geeignet und nicht nur für Dirtjump-/ DualAnwendug?
> Übrigens: Schönes Rad! Die Kurbel in Kombination mit dem Kettenblatt und den TISO Schrauben sieht sehr geil aus. Der Vorbau is ein wenig wuchtig bezogen auf die Gesamtoptik.
> 
> cheers



Der Rennen Kettenspanner taugt eigentlich nur, um die Kettenlängung mit der Zeit auszugleichen. Ansonsten sollte die Kettenlänge auf die Übersetzung schon gut passen bzw. du brauchst trotzdem ein halbes Kettenglied. Ich fahre z.B. im Moment 42:16; 42:17 und 42:18 geht nicht (es sei denn mit halbem Kettenglied), 42:19 ist mit einem ganzen Kettenglied mehr wieder möglich.
Weitere Nachteile: 
- keine Einstellung der Kettenlinie möglich,
- Radausbau erschwert,
- der Bolzen für den Schwenkbereich ist im Original ein 17er Stahlbolzen aus dem Baumarkt, der unmöglich aussieht. Ich hab ihn mit einer Stahlschraube ersetzt, die es bei Shimano als Ersatzteil für die absoluten Billigschaltwerke gibt,
- das Oberflächenfinish ist ziemlich fragwürdig. Sieht aus wie schlecht gestrahlt und dann mangelhaft eloxiert (ist nicht mal ein richtiges schwarz, lässt sich mit dem Fingernagel zerkratzen). Fasst sich sehr obskur an, ungefähr wie ein alter, bröseliger Reifen.

Großer Vorteil: keine Feder, kein Schlackern, sehr ruhiger Lauf, die Rolle ist breit genug für BMX-Ketten.

Sollte nicht in Deutschland gekauft werden, da zu teuer. Kostet bei ebay.com ungefähr die Hälfte (und Versand nicht die Welt). Und ich würde ihn mir sowieso nicht wieder kaufen. Gibt nur leider zu wenig Alternativen...


----------



## HOTBREEZE (11. Juli 2006)

cibi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hier klickt wird blind !



Schätze der arbeitet beim Zirkus und hat da die Clownsnummer damit gemacht.
Ick brauch erstmaln Bier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (11. Juli 2006)

wurde der schon diskutiert??

http://yoda.densan.ca/kmr/bikes/thunderbolt1.jpg

mag ja nicht so einfach sein, den original-vorbau für nen handmade thunderbold aufzutreiben, aber muss es dann gleich ein uno sein....


----------



## roesli (11. Juli 2006)

Also, auf den Vorbau kommt's bei dem Rad auch nicht mehr draufan

:kotz:


----------



## zocker (13. Juli 2006)

neues nightstorm?  






und nen bonti  

war leider schon nacht in berlin


----------



## stylzdavis (14. Juli 2006)

THIS IS THE WORST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN!
AND IT`S BUILT BY GERRY KLEIN, WHO THE F...K IS THIS?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Pulse-limi...2QQihZ019QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DasletzteRaven (14. Juli 2006)

Hmmm .. ich will wetten, durch den langen radstand lenkt man heute ein und morgen kommt die reaktion des Rades ... sicher seeeeehr träge zu fahren so in der ausführung ...

leckere laufräder


----------



## HOTBREEZE (15. Juli 2006)

Mensch Jungs damit soll man doch nur Geradeausfahren.
Abteilung Lowrider, die Laufräder sollten aber noch verchromt werden.


----------



## azraelcars (15. Juli 2006)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> THIS IS THE WORST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN!
> AND IT`S BUILT BY GERRY KLEIN, WHO THE F...K IS THIS?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Pulse-limi...2QQihZ019QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ach was,ich würde das ding kaufen,das hässliche zeug in ebay wieder verticken,und den klein-rahmen zum nulltarif behalten.

mfg
a


----------



## Filosofem (16. Juli 2006)

"EXCLUSIVES MOUNTAINBIKE MIT RACE FACE RAHMEN"





Das wird doch nicht etwa...





doch, sieht so aus...





sieht noch viel mehr so aus...





... es IST ein Pinnacle (lt. mtb-kataloge.de Baujahr '91?)

Kann mir einer diese Votec-Schwemme an Kleins erklären? eBay sollte sowas rausschmeissen...


----------



## whoa (23. Juli 2006)

Irgendwie hat diesmal kein kanadisches Bauxit dran gepaßt.





irgendwieschade,
whoa


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Juli 2006)

... was dem  gerät sichtlich bekommen ist  

was soll man da denn fertig machen, bitteschön 

gut, das unterrohr fehlt aber sonst ...

ze
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (24. Juli 2006)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> was soll man da denn fertig machen, bitteschön




CNC is nich ok. Also ick finde die Bremsanlage und der Vorbau ist eines Clasicmoderators unwürdig. Buuuuuuh.

PS: Wo hast du denn nun das Unterrohr her? Ein aktuelles Slingshot Teil oder Baumarktware?

Horstliche Grüße vom Horst


----------



## whoa (25. Juli 2006)

Das "Unterrohr" war nie weg bei diesem hier.  Ist ein 2003er Singleshot und die einzigen halbwegs klassischen Teile sind die Bremsen, Kurbeln und der Lenker. Vorbau is nich CNC, sondern ein schnöder schöner Control-tech (wie auch die Bremsen).

Das "Unterrohr" fehlt bei diesem hier.




n8
whoa


----------



## Keili (29. Juli 2006)

Olli Olli Olli







Keili


----------



## bsg (29. Juli 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## andy1 (31. Juli 2006)




----------



## stratege-0815 (31. Juli 2006)

Mir fehlen die Worte! Am meisten Leid tut mir die Race Face Kurbel.


----------



## 1-4-3 (1. August 2006)

Bevor mein zukünftiges Bike hier in der Gallerie landet: Passen Thomson-Sattelstützen und Thomson-Vorbau zu einem (schwarzen) Stahl-Bike?
(Hoffentlich mache ich mit meinem Post den tollen Fred hier nicht kaputt)


----------



## bighit_fsr (1. August 2006)

grenzwertig,
von wann ist denn das stahlgeröhr?
Wenn eh recht neu ist und Du zeitgemäss aufbauen willst, mein Gott da ist die Auswahl hochwertiger Stahvorbauten aber schon gering genug.


----------



## jedinightmare (2. August 2006)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie hat diesmal kein kanadisches Bauxit dran gepaßt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*JETZT SAGT MIR BITTEBITTEBITTE DASS DAS ZUM VERKAUF STEHT!!!!???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (2. August 2006)

n8
whoa[/QUOTE]

*
ODER DAS?!?!?*


----------



## jedinightmare (2. August 2006)

2003er? Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen??


----------



## Kint (3. August 2006)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

>




sachmal was haste denn in lübeck gemacht ? und zu meiner schande muss ich gestehen dass mir die ratzefatze gar nicht aufgefallen waren....


----------



## badbushido (14. August 2006)

Hallo Stylepolizei, keine Sorge ich bin Arzt...

Ich habe eine neue Dropbarschlampe! Ich weiss, nicht Klassik, höchstens Retro. Wobei die Kurbel dank neuer XTR zum Youngtimer avancieren könnte.

Wo sitzen sie eigentlich, die Rennlenkerfahrer? Bitte verschiebt mich doch ins richtige Forum!
Zu den Singlespeedern mit 18 Gängen!?
Die Leichtbauer würden mich in der Luft zerreissen für den Vorbau - ok fertiggemacht werde ich dafür auch hier. Die Option fällt eh weg mit einem 11 Kilo-Rad

Liebe Dropbargemeinde, was ich eigentlich fragen wollte. Was findet ihr besser? Funktion sprich STI oder Style mit Campy Record und Lenkerendschaltern wie ich es vorher hatte.

Ich wünsche viel Spass beim Diskutieren





Interessantes Detail, das nenn ich mal mudclearance




Die Bückenumzuschaltenvariante


----------



## ZeFlo (15. August 2006)

... starker tobak ohne frage  vor allem der rahmen ist schon grob grenzwertig. über die sinnhaftigkeit des nun "bremssteglosen" hinterbaus, da ja disc gebremst, lässt sich sicherlich trefflich streiten. schliesslich übernahm der bremssteg ja auch eine "seiten versteifende" funktion...

aber zu den dropbars, imho sind die sti's nicht so optimal zu fahren, die ergonomie beim schalten passt nicht mehr sooo ganz und es greift sich schlechter (beides im vergleich zum normalem rennlenker).
ausserdem fahren (wir) alle, in ermangelung der richtigen vorbauten, die lenker nicht so wie weiland von herrn cunningham gedacht. nämlich hauptsächlich in den bögen gegriffen, spätestens dann gehts mit den sti's kaum noch.





 halaburt's ti s&s phoenix


also mein verdikt -> klar klassisch mit lenkerend- oder daumen schalter á la wtb oder kelly.




mein stadtradl  mit immer noch zu flachem vorbau 

ciao
flo


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. August 2006)

hi folks!

Endlich fertig! Haut mich in die Pfanne, auf geht's...
Die Stütze wird noch gegen Syncros getauscht, die V-Brakes bleiben auf jeden Fall. 




















cheers basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit_fsr (17. August 2006)

na dann mach wenigstens die Hörnchen weg

DUCKUNDWEG

der hannes


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. August 2006)

hmm....
Ich fahr eigentlich seit 6 Jahren nur noch Rizer. Ich freu mich schon, am Berg mal wieder an die Hörners greifen zu können


----------



## Filosofem (17. August 2006)

Die V-Brake mag ja nen Sinn machen, wenn Du das Beik wirklich fährst, aber wieso dann der Vorbau mit Noodle?

Ist für mich ein Schönheitsfehler. Sonst sieht das Teil traumhaft aus


----------



## cibi (17. August 2006)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> hi folks!
> 
> Endlich fertig! Haut mich in die Pfanne, auf geht's...
> ...



Schön dass Du doch noch einen passenden Steuersatz gefunden hast...
Untere Schale könnte man um 90° drehen.

Die neuen Avid sehen schei$$e aus,aber so richtig.
VR-Bremse mittig einstellen/zentrieren.

*Merke : If it looks SCHEI$$E,it is SCHEI$$E !*

Vorbau ist zu fett und ein Syncros mit Noodle ist anderswo besser aufgehoben.
Schwarze Stütze oder silberner Vorbau.

Zugverlegung würde *ich* anders machen,HR-Bremse rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei.
Schaltzüge auch anders rum und am Unterrohr kreuzen,auch wenns für viele so wie auf dem Bild "richtig" ist.

Klare Tankschutzfolie ans Steuerrohr (scheuernde Züge).

*Kiefernholz Möbel mit aufgepappten Bildchen sind voll uncool.* 

Ist Dir in einem früheren Leben mal ein Manitou von azraelcars über den Weg gelaufen ?


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. August 2006)

@ Filosofem: 
Der Vorbau war der Erste, den ich in 1" bekommen hab. Ist ein Schönheitsfehler, geb ich Dir Recht

@ cibi:

1. Zugführung - da hab ich nicht dran gedacht. Wird morgen geändert. Danke!  
2. Das Vorderrad ist mittig - komische Sache, weil auch die Cantisockel extrem niedrig sind, klappt nur ganz knapp mit der Bremse. Hat mich gewundert, keine Ahnung was da los ist. Gabel 28"??   Kann ich mir nicht denken. 
3. Stütze wird getauscht - "wer Augen hat zu sehen, der sehe"  
4. Vorbau is zu fett - hab ich mir auch gedacht, mittlerweile gefällt's mir. Suche eigentlich nach einem Salsa Vorbau, evt. wird' s mal was. *Tauscht jemand gegen Syncros mit Wertausgleich??*
5. Schutzfolie kommt bald - thanx Stratege!
*6. Das is ne Studentenbude, mein Geld ist in Rädern und Gitarrenequipment angelegt, wie soll ich da noch schöne Möbel finanzieren??
*
cheers


----------



## bighit_fsr (17. August 2006)

auch wenn mir die hörnchen nicht gefallen,
ich muss den kollegas zustimmen, die sagen "sieht traumhaft aus"
ggf. hätte ich noch einen controltech in 1", leider ohne decals, der mit decals hätte eine noodle


----------



## ZeFlo (18. August 2006)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> @ Filosofem:
> Der Vorbau ... *Ist ein Schönheitsfehler*, geb ich Dir Recht


 einsicht ist das halbe leben 



			
				Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> @ cibi:
> ...
> 2. Das Vorderrad ist mittig - komische Sache, weil auch die Cantisockel extrem niedrig sind, klappt nur ganz knapp mit der Bremse. Hat mich gewundert, keine Ahnung was da los ist. Gabel 28"??   Kann ich mir nicht denken ...


wenn es nicht die orginal gabel ist dann sieht es eher nach pfusch am bau aus. miss mal den abstand mitte cantisockel mitte radachse, der sollte vorne und hinten in etwa (2 -3mm) gleich sein. sind ev. die ausfaller vorne nicht ganz frei (dicker lack/pulver)? sind da noch die dickeren/breiterein shims zwischen felge und bremse? wenn ja, raus damit und die schmäleren nach vorne.



			
				Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> *6. Das is ne Studentenbude, mein Geld ist in Rädern und Gitarrenequipment angelegt, wie soll ich da noch schöne Möbel finanzieren??* ...


DAS IST KEINE ENTSCHULDIGUNG, schliesslich sind es UNSERE augen die das sehen müssen. 

ausserdem wurden die blauen bettbezüge noch nicht kritisch erwähnt  

ich erinnere mich dunkel an einen türkischen teppichhändler aus köln, koksül oder so ähnlich mit namen, der hat uns auch dauernd mit seinem blauen bettzeug den letzten nerv geraubt 

stilsicher
flo


----------



## Jesus Freak (18. August 2006)

> wenn es nicht die orginal gabel ist dann sieht es eher nach pfusch am bau aus. miss mal den abstand mitte cantisockel mitte radachse, der sollte vorne und hinten in etwa (2 -3mm) gleich sein. sind ev. die ausfaller vorne nicht ganz frei (dicker lack/pulver)? sind da noch die dickeren/breiterein shims zwischen felge und bremse? wenn ja, raus damit und die schmäleren nach vorne.



Also die Abstände (Cabtisockel - Achse) passen. Somit ist wohl geklärt, dass es eine 26" Gabel ist. Die Unterlegscheiben (so heißt das auf Deutsch  ) hab ich schon entspr. getauscht, bei allem Respekt, ich kann ne V-Brake einstellen   
Aber damit es jetzt einfach mal symmetrisch aussieht, wird eben noch ein bissel rumgeshimt, für die Optik. 
Danke für die rege Anteilnahme!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (18. August 2006)

Nur noch eine Kleinigkeit: Das Ventil gehört immer an die gleiche Stelle wie die Reifenaufschrift oder gegenüber davon... 

Ansonsten sehr geil!   :daumen

Was wiegt der Rahmen bzw. das komplette Bike?


----------



## Jesus Freak (19. August 2006)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:
			
		

> Nur noch eine Kleinigkeit: Das Ventil gehört immer an die gleiche Stelle wie die Reifenaufschrift oder gegenüber davon...
> 
> Ansonsten sehr geil!   :daumen
> 
> Was wiegt der Rahmen bzw. das komplette Bike?



hi!

Mein Kopf ist schwer, die Nacht war hart.
Die Ventilstellung wird korrigiert, gute Idee! 
Ich habe das Rad noch nicht gewogen. Es ist, wie alle meine Bikes, recht schwer. Das liegt z.B. an der HR Felge (Mavic D-121 Ceramic  ) Die lag noch hier rum. Ich habe aber in meinem SSP zwei X-517 ceramic, was so viel bedeutet wie ich klau mir dort Eine  (Ich frag mich gerade, wieso ich das nicht gleich gemacht hab  )
Ich hol das Wiegen nach...
schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-LIGHT (19. August 2006)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> hi folks!
> 
> Endlich fertig! Haut mich in die Pfanne, auf geht's...
> Die Stütze wird noch gegen Syncros getauscht, die V-Brakes bleiben auf jeden Fall.
> ...




Bitte keinen fetten Syncros Vorbau an ein ansonsten schlankes, schönes und klassisches Stahlbike.
Würde Dir einen Bontrager für 10 Euro geben.


----------



## Filosofem (19. August 2006)

... mal kurz noch zu den Syncros-Vorbauten: wieso sind die als "fett" verschrien? Mir wurde das ja auch bei meinem SSP schon gesagt. Gut, sie sind nicht ganz so grazil wie die meisten Stahlvorbauten, aber "fett" wäre für mich aus den Vollen gekratztes Zeug wie Ringlé, Kastan, Crux & Co.
Dieses von längs- auf querovalisierende Rohrprofil, das nach hinten angeschrägte obere Schaftende und die Doppelklemmung finde ich selbst eher filigran.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Syncros Cattleprods wirklich leicht sind.


----------



## insanerider (19. August 2006)




----------



## insanerider (19. August 2006)

...mein Baby..Devil 666 lt.Devil ist es einer von zwei insgesamt gebauten..... Gabel und Kurbeln sind noch dem Budget geschuldet, der Vorbau und der Lenker wichen inzwischen leichteren Teilen...LOS GEBTS MIR


----------



## ZeFlo (19. August 2006)

insanerider schrieb:
			
		

> ...LOS GEBTS MIR


... aaaahhhrrrggggggg  in und ausserhalb der regel vertragen meistens die, die so laut nach unsachlicher, gemeiner und beleidigender kritik schreien, diese dann nicht, sind beleidigt und en. 

nun denn machen wir mal fertig. die hauptsünden (gabel, kurbel und vorbau) sind schon gebeichtet. der rest zeugt von einer gewissen farbenblindheit  3dv, blau, rot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










ansonsten sehr schön gemacht, sehr hübscher rahmen, stimmiger aufbau. die kassette macht dir über kurz oder lang den freilaufkörper kaputt, besser 'ne xt kassette mit aluspider nehmen. 

einzig die bremszüge hätte man(n)fraukind schöner verbauen können. genauer das zugende ein bisschen länger lassen, umbiegen und hinter dem stift, der die feder der vbrake hält, klemmen. dieser wurmfortsatz, der jetzt raussteht, stört die optik.

ciao
flo

... jaja ich weiss ich bin ein alter pingeliger korinthenkacker


----------



## CM2 (2. September 2006)

Hallo, alle zusammenâ¦

nach nun 13 Jahren hab ich endlich mein Traumbike fertig. :hÃ¼pf: (hab aber natÃ¼rlich nicht 13 Jahre lang davor gesessen oder dran gebaut!) Ich habe es in hier reingesetzt weil es 

1. ein Cannondale ist  
2. es auÃer dem Rahmen nichts mit dem orginal Aufbau der damaligen Cannondales zu tun hat (und auch nicht haben soll)
3. weil ich hauptsÃ¤chlich StraÃe fahre und mir TriathlonrÃ¤der rangebaut habe

Hier ein paar details:

Cannondale M2000 von 1993
Shimano XTR M900 (komplett, auch SattelstÃ¼tze)
Pedale M737
Answer A-Tac Vorbau, Hyperlite Lenker und Agressor grips
Chris King NoThreadset 1-1/4 in Schwarz
Selle Italia Flite Titanium Kevlar
Mavic Open 4 CD 26 Zoll
Continental Grand Prix Reifen

Hab aber auch noch ein Mountainbike Laufradsatz mit XT Naben und Mavic 217 ano 1996. Weitere Fotos spÃ¤ter in meiner Galerie!

Strassenversion ohne Pedalen 8.7 kg (mit 9.1 kg)

Also ich finds geilâ¦


----------



## andy1 (3. September 2006)

Ich bin ja auch mehr für originale Auffkleber überall dran, wenigstens nachgemachte am Rahmen und ganz frevelhaft ist es an klass. Teilen die noch guten 
Aufkleber runterzureissen (Felgen?)
Sollten zusem Spec.-Felgen sein und ein Spec-Vorbau und jaa, die Direct-Drive-Gabel.
Von wann ist das Teil eigentlich ?
Sieht mir alles etwas geupdated aus...


----------



## popeye (3. September 2006)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie hat diesmal kein kanadisches Bauxit dran gepaßt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was ist denn das für ein lenker? kann die weisse schrift leider nicht entziffern.


----------



## THO (4. September 2006)

Aerosports carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (8. September 2006)

wieder was auf ebay...










für interessenten!


----------



## zurkoe (27. Oktober 2006)

Team Ti V1.0


----------



## roesli (27. Oktober 2006)

Bremse, Hebel, Gabel: Bäh!


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Oktober 2006)

Der Sattel ist nicht schön! Flite??
Gabel in schwarz wäre schön. 
Die Farbe der Bremsen/ Bremshebel, der Gabel und die der Führungsrolle des Spanners beißen sich irgendwie. Rolle schwarz?!

edit: da war einer schneller


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Oktober 2006)

... sattel = wtb = schön 
gabel sieht nach orschinal aus, darauf wird doch immer wert gelegt  

bis auf die bremsen, resp. deren farbe, gibts nix zu meckern. 

ciao
flo


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Oktober 2006)

ja schön, aber was nutzt original, wenn's nicht zusammenpaßt?
Kommt eben drauf an, wie man die Prioritäten setzt. 
Die Farben einiger Teile passen an dem Rad definitv nicht zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (27. Oktober 2006)

Kinners,ditte is doch nur nen Zorki-Reste-Rad.

Zweizack ist orschnaal Spezialist Direktgetriebe,reemämbah ze Ellie Mai Bizikel ?
Ein identischer Doppelzack wartet im cib'schen Keller bis er schwarz vor Freude wird.

see
bee


----------



## nordstadt (27. Oktober 2006)

Und womit bremst jetzt der Asiatische Kampfsport Affe???


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Oktober 2006)

... manche nehmen den fertigmacher ernst 

see
bee

sprachfehler? muss ich mir sorgen machen? brauchst du wieder blut? 

zee
flo


----------



## Filosofem (3. November 2006)

Corratec Ti-Bow mit Kocmo-Gabel als Stadtschlampe 






http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=005&item=150053687148

Vielleicht nicht besonders klassisch, trotzdem übel vergewaltigt


----------



## andy1 (3. November 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Corratec Ti-Bow mit Kocmo-Gabel als Stadtschlampe
> 
> vielleicht nicht besonders klassisch, trotzdem übel vergewaltigt



Wann wurden die denn so gebaut ?


----------



## Filosofem (3. November 2006)

andy1 schrieb:


> Wann wurden die denn so gebaut ?



Ich habe entweder '95 oder '96 mal eins im Corratec-Katalog gesehen und glaube, die wurden sogar bis vor kurzem noch gebaut. Hab mich aber nie drum gekümmert. Das Bow-Design ist halt nix für mich.


----------



## nordstadt (16. Dezember 2006)

So um das hier mal wiederzubeleben:

Sakae Litage:




































Mfg Chris


----------



## Effendi Sahib (16. Dezember 2006)

Habe jetzt mal krampfhaft was zum Fertigmachen gesucht und wurde tatsächlich fündig:

Skandal #1 : Die purple Eloxal-Schraube unter dem Tretlager  
Skandal #2 : Der farblich schlecht abgestimmte Tesa-Abroller  

Schönes Bike


----------



## CarstenB (29. Dezember 2006)

...schon praktisch so ein seitenstaender...







Carsten


----------



## tonicbikes (21. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-FAT-CHANCE-YO-EDDY_W0QQitemZ140077299040QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (21. Januar 2007)

wuaaa 

ich suchte jetzt nach canti bolzen und dann wuerde mir erst schlecht


----------



## HOTBREEZE (23. Januar 2007)

Man echt selten, ONZA Vorbau, wer läßt sich da bloß noch GT eingravieren???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200071880203&fromMakeTrack=true

q;-)


----------



## zingel (23. Januar 2007)

HOTBREEZE schrieb:


> Man echt selten, ONZA Vorbau, wer läßt sich da bloß noch GT eingravieren???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200071880203&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> q;-)



das sieht wohl eher nach nem GT-Vorbau mit Onza Kleber aus...


----------



## Boulder (23. Januar 2007)

HOTBREEZE schrieb:


> Man echt selten, ONZA Vorbau, wer läßt sich da bloß noch GT eingravieren???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200071880203&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> q;-)





zingel schrieb:


> das sieht wohl eher nach nem GT-Vorbau mit Onza Kleber aus...


----------



## zingel (23. Januar 2007)

uuuups   ..d;-) überlesen


----------



## badbushido (24. Januar 2007)

Das 3-Buchstabenland...


----------



## Kint (25. Januar 2007)

wie vorne disc und hinten v bremse ? da gibts doch bestimmt noch adapter für disc die man hinten dranschweissen kann....:kotz:


----------



## cibi (3. Februar 2007)

Sowas kann passieren wenn man einen Rahmen kauft der zu lange bei olli rumgelegen hat...

Respekt Steff, mal ganz abgesehen von den einhundertsechsundzwanzig Bastel-Wastel-Technik-Katastrophen,
Dir ist da ein perfektes Disaster gelungen


----------



## felixdelrio (5. Februar 2007)

wie sagt meine Frau immer ... fremdschämen 

Bei dem "Spacer-Inferno" bräuchte selbst ich 'nen Kompass ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. Februar 2007)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> fremdschämen


   

auch schön: die custombefestigung der bremsleitung mittels kabelbinder, damit man sich beim absteigen nicht verheddern kann...


----------



## omaschreck (6. Februar 2007)

is da furnierholz, balsaholz oder sowas als schutzblech hinten dran?


----------



## redsandow (6. Februar 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> is da furnierholz, balsaholz oder sowas als schutzblech hinten dran?



Yepp    ein hoch dem handwerk


----------



## omaschreck (6. Februar 2007)

irgendwie is das.......ich glaub bastel wastel is......ja....da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein


----------



## Owl Hollow (19. Februar 2007)

Nicht dass ich ein spezieller Freund dieser Marke wäre, aber das hat selbst ein Cannondale nicht verdient:


----------



## Effendi Sahib (19. Februar 2007)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich ein spezieller Freund dieser Marke wäre, aber das hat selbst ein Cannondale nicht verdient:



Ist das überhaupt ein Cannondale? Sieht eher nach Baumarkt mit Decals aus der Bucht aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## azraelcars (19. Februar 2007)

nee nee,das ist schon ein cannondale,ein super v aus 1998/99 in small.ursprünglich mit fatty,am bild mit 1 1/8 converter passender gabel


mfg
a


----------



## Deleted 30552 (19. Februar 2007)

ich versteh das nicht. das selbe wie bei dem raleigh ....

es ist ja nicht so, als ob die leute ihr bike runterkommen lassen. nein, sie stecken noch mal richtig geld rein. 

die haben bestimmt alle einen geschäftstüchtigen fahrradhändler, der vor nicht zurückschreckt, um den leuten das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen.


----------



## roesli (19. Februar 2007)

Was meinst Du, woher die  Baumarkträder das Design abgekupfert haben? 

Erkennbar als echtes Cannondale ist der Rahmen vor allem durch das Headshock-taugliche dicke Steuerrohr und den CNC-gefrästen Hinterbau-Yoke. 

Abgesehen davon: übel. Zur Vervollständigung fehlt aber noch Dynamo-Lichtanlage (Mit Scheinwerfer am Lenker!), Lenker- statt Satteltasche und dafür ein Stützengepäckträger. Lustig wär auch noch ein winkelverstellbarer Vorbau und eine Anhängerkupplung. Alternativ fest montierte Schutzbleche


----------



## olli (19. Februar 2007)

Centurion Rahmen aus den frühen 90ern.
White Gabel aus der Mitte der 90er.
Weitere seltsame Teile aus seltsamen Epochen.

Und fertig ist der *Choppersports Ampermoching (formerly known as Amperoching Costume Kruiser - ACK) Odysseus MK I*!


----------



## omaschreck (19. Februar 2007)

@ cannondale

jetzt kann ich mim breiten grinsen in meinen geburtstag starten


----------



## ZeFlo (24. März 2007)

... huh! 












mehr dazu hier und dort 

ciao
flo


----------



## CarstenB (24. März 2007)

floibex schrieb:


> ... huh!
> 
> ciao
> flo



...das nennt sich auch "learning by doing"... am ende sah es dann so aus






obschon ich das untere schoen und gelungen genug finde, dass es in diesem thread nichts zu suchen hat. ist auch nicht ohne grund, dass das noch immer in den heiligen hallen ist und das obere nicht mehr...

gruss, carsten


----------



## ZeFlo (3. April 2007)

... 






kult und punkt.

ciao
flo


----------



## redsandow (3. April 2007)

floibex schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :kotz:


----------



## Effendi Sahib (3. April 2007)

Na ja, da hat unser Nachbarsjunge mit seinem Bulls viel Geld gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (3. April 2007)

Wüüüüüüürg ... :-(((.


----------



## Kint (3. April 2007)

floibex schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ciao
> flo



haha göttlich... made my day...


----------



## zaskar76 (3. April 2007)

ich finde am raven fehlt noch ein gefederter vorbau zur perfektion...


----------



## Ketterechts (3. April 2007)

Wenn man sich mal fragt o´s wirklich noch häßlicher geht , dann kommt sowas - Hut ab - das ist mit Abstand eins der häßlichsten Bikes das ich je gesehen habe .


----------



## zaskar76 (3. April 2007)

kennst du olli?


----------



## olli (3. April 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> kennst du olli?



Woher weißt Du, dass ich am CD interessiert bin?
Hab den VK mal angeschrieben, sehr schönes Gerät, die Schutzbleceh stören halt leider.

olli


----------



## der_raubfisch (3. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich finde es grottenhässlich! Es scheinen anscheinend alle Ladenhüter verbaut zu sein!

MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## Catsoft (3. April 2007)

Ist das Rad sinnlos zusammengestellt 

Jedes Teil für sich mag am richtigen Bike gut aussehen, aber so :kotz:


----------



## cibi (3. April 2007)

floibex schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gelbe Schpänggggless rocken wie Sau  
















Das Rocky wurde vor kurzem in Kölle verkauft.
Vorher hatte der Typ 'nen gut erhaltenen Hügi Compact LRS mit 12-23er Kassette dran...
Den hab ich mir glücklicherweise für ganz schmales Geld unter den Nagel reißen können.  
Als ich die Laufräder dann abholte fragte mich der Verkäufer (Typ promovierter Enddreißiger) ob es denn noch Ersatzteile für die Spengles geben würde.Nach einem kurzen Grinsen sah ich mich gezwungen in mit der ganzen harten Wahrheit zu konfrontieren :
"Nein.Und glauben sie mir,das ist auch besser so..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (4. April 2007)

cibi schrieb:


> Gelbe Schpänggggless rocken wie Sau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AUF DAS ROCKY HATTE ICH AUCH EIN AUGE!


----------



## Catsoft (4. April 2007)

Aber wenigstens sind am RM kenne TriaReifen drauf...


----------



## Protorix (4. April 2007)

dito, aber ich bin zum glueck viel zu klein fuer das rocky


----------



## Staabi (10. April 2007)

Ich glaube, ne Bandscheibenoperation wäre eine Option gewesen...


----------



## CarstenB (11. April 2007)

Staabi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ne Bandscheibenoperation wäre eine Option gewesen...




...tss, da taucht Staabi hier einmal im Jahr auf und was macht er - ein armes kleines Klein fertig  das kann doch nix dafuer, war bestimmt mal ein drop bar dran... 

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## Effendi Sahib (12. April 2007)

Es geht auch Krüger:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit_fsr (12. April 2007)

ich weiss, dass meine Augen mal wieder ausgewuchtet werden müssen, aber was passiert wenn die Gabel einfedert?


----------



## ZeFlo (12. April 2007)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> ich weiss, dass meine Augen mal wieder ausgewuchtet werden müssen, aber was passiert wenn die Gabel einfedert?



29er vorderrad  das bremst dann richtig ...

ciao
flo


----------



## Effendi Sahib (12. April 2007)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> ich weiss, dass meine Augen mal wieder ausgewuchtet werden müssen, aber was passiert wenn die Gabel einfedert?



Keine Ahnung - doch einen Gehirnschaden beim Besitzer können wir wohl ausschließen


----------



## andy1 (13. April 2007)




----------



## omaschreck (13. April 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


>



muuuh den selben effekt hätt man auch mit ner swingerfork erreichen können


----------



## andy1 (13. April 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> muuuh den selben effekt hätt man auch mit ner swingerfork erreichen können



ist übrigens (eigentlich) ein schönes Retro-Biketech (in der Bucht momentan)


----------



## andy1 (17. April 2007)

wie hat der denn auf seinem Giant MCM gehockt ?  
und das auch noch bei unter 50cm Lenkerbreite (geschätzt)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Giant-Cadex-MCM-Team-CARBONRAHMEN-XT-Rock-Shox-Judy-X_W0QQitemZ200099640012


----------



## Catsoft (17. April 2007)

"Da das Oberrohr für mein Gefühl im Offroad-Einsatz etwas zu kurz ist, und ich mich von dem schönen Stück nicht trennen wollte, sollte daraus einmal ein Rad für die Pilgerreise nach Santiago de Compostella werden. "

Oberrohr zu kurz


----------



## Kint (17. April 2007)

das kommt davon wenn man zuerst (brust) schwimmen und dann radfahren lernt...immer schön von vorne treten


----------



## salzbrezel (23. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Pulse-limi...8QQihZ007QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Viel Geld, wenig Geschmack... ein Eisdielenbomber wie er im Buche steht!
Am besten ist die Lenkerbefestigung, der Besitzer hat wohl eingesehen, dass die Geometrie so nicht so toll ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (23. April 2007)

... das bild zur brezel 







ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (24. April 2007)

... zur abwechslung  mal ein schmankerl für die hier zahlreich vertretenen leidville besitzer 






das nenne ich einen wirklich individuellen aufbau 

ze
flo


----------



## omaschreck (24. April 2007)

mir täts besser gefallen wenn da tatsächlich leidville draufstehen würd  

aber was isn das für eine gabel?


----------



## Deleted 5247 (24. April 2007)

omaschreck schrieb:


> aber was isn das für eine gabel?


Eine Parafork, siehe auch hier: http://www.parafork.de/


----------



## newsboy (24. April 2007)

ich find dieses "klein" immer noch am ärmsten...










http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270112828160


----------



## whoa (24. April 2007)

Die Forke sieht für mich immer aus wie frisch gegen die Wand gefahren und das ganze Rad scheint mir mindestens 2 Nummern zu klein für den Fahrer.


----------



## stylzdavis (24. April 2007)

Auch sehr gelungen der Aufbau bei diesem KLEIN :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Fervor-Mou...3QQihZ014QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (24. April 2007)

whoa schrieb:


> Die Forke sieht für mich immer aus wie frisch gegen die Wand gefahren und das ganze Rad scheint mir mindestens 2 Nummern zu klein für den Fahrer.



das sieht doch bei liteville immer so aus. und schlimmer wenn man sich denn für ein XXL entscheidet...optisch sind die dinger in der größe :kotz: und der festigkeit traue ich als etwas schwererer biker beim betrachten auch nicht...


da hat sich wohl einer beeinflussen lassen:
zitat Liteville HP:
"Die Oberrohrposition ist bei allen Liteville Rahmenlängen gleich. Dank der 480 mm langen, groß dimensionierten 34,9 mm Sattelstütze, kann der Sattel durch den enormen Sattelstützenauszug immer auf die optimale Sitzhöhe eingestellt werden.

Bei den Rahmenlängen -L-, -XL- und -XXL- ist das Sitzrohr aus optischen und statischen Gründen etwas länger als bei den Rahmenlängen -XS-, -S- und -M-. Durch die gleichbleibende Oberrohrposition bei allen Rahmenlängen ist es z.B. großen Fahrern mit kürzeren Beinen problemlos möglich, einen langen Rahmen zu fahren, der zum langen Oberkörper des Fahrers passt, ohne seine Schrittfreiheit einzuschränken.

Ebenso können Fahrer mit langen Beinen und kurzem Oberkörper einen kurzen Rahmen wählen, der ihrer Oberkörperlänge entspricht, und dennoch durch die lange, groß dimensionierte Sattelstütze die optimale Sitzhöhe erreichen.
"


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

zum thema doppelbrücke hätte ich da auch noch ein schmankerl:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Mountain-Bike_W0QQitemZ300104787937QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mission Control (30. April 2007)

Dann hoffe ich doch, dass dieses KLEIN, welches mein neuestes Projekt ist, Euren Geschmack trifft. Nach den ganzen schlimm aufgebauten KLEINS der letzten paar Posts hier. 

Also: mein ...

*KLEIN Rascal 1992* 
18 Zoll Kleintypisch
Lack neu powder black polish, Innenlagerachse Titan
Gabel: Alu Ahead (ja ich weiss )- Noname
alles XTR 900 
ausser: Kurbel PBC, 
Vorbau Ringlè Zooka, Steuersatz King, Lenker KLEIN Sratum 185, Sattelstütze Moots, Flite etc...
































...ich weiss für die wahren Klassikfans sind ein aar Teile nicht stilgerecht. Für mich stimmt aber so die Funktion (Aheadset) und die Optik ganz gut.

*..und ich möchte allen Teilespendern hier im Forum ganz ganz herzlich danken, die dieses Projekt möglich gemacht haben!!*

Sven


----------



## cluso (11. Mai 2007)

Manche schrecken vor nichts und niemanden zurück   :




Zur Zeit bei Ebay


----------



## oldschooler (11. Mai 2007)

das tut in der seele weh...




en guter kantenklatscher aus nem rainforest gebaut...


----------



## Mission Control (11. Mai 2007)

oldschooler schrieb:


> das tut in der seele weh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## badbushido (10. Juni 2007)

wer noch nicht genug gesehen hat


----------



## Levi Strauss (10. Juni 2007)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ...schon praktisch so ein seitenstaender...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin für wiedereinführung der todesstrafe .... ;+)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levi Strauss (10. Juni 2007)

popeye schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein lenker? kann die weisse schrift leider nicht entziffern.



cool das ist mal richtig schön geworden ! gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## jaja (10. Juni 2007)

Plastikteile wohin das Auge blickt...


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Juni 2007)

... gewichtswiener halt  

ganz schön auch der wunsch niemals kinder zu bekommen, zwar auf die harte tour, aber konsequent.  
eine carbonstütze, und dazu noch mit diesem auszug, von einer rahmenfesten klemmschraube zerquetschen zu lassen, zeugt zumindest von einer gewissen ignoranz der eigenen gesundheit gegenüber ... 

ciao
flo


----------



## mete (11. Juni 2007)

Hihi, da wird nix gequetscht, erstens, weil die Sattelstütze hinten abgeflacht ist, zweitens, weil ich Dynamics- Paste verwendet habe und mit minimalem Drehmoment angezogen wurde. Die Stütze ist außerdem 400mm lang, steckt also noch 14cm im Rahmen ...


----------



## Filosofem (11. Juni 2007)

ich find das bianchi schön.
auch wenn ich diese ganzen neumodischen, gesichtslosen, mattschwarzen leichtbauteile nicht leiden kann, hätte ich es vermutlich ähnlich aufgebaut. das celeste schreit so sehr, dass sowieso kaum eine andere farbe dazu passt..


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Juni 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Hihi, da wird nix gequetscht, erstens, weil die Sattelstütze hinten abgeflacht ist, zweitens, weil ich Dynamics- Paste verwendet habe und mit minimalem Drehmoment angezogen wurde. Die Stütze ist außerdem 400mm lang, steckt also noch 14cm im Rahmen ...



... wenn du meinst  aber beschwer dich nicht wenn's schiefgeht. 

carbon darf nie und nimmer in dieser form geklemmt werden. nicht umsonst gibt es spezielle klemmschellen und entsprechend mehrfach geschlitzte sattelrohre um die klemmkraft flächig einzuleiten.

auszuglänge und einstecktiefe sind zwei paar stiefel, die letztere hat auswirkung auf die beschädigung des rahmens, die erstere auf das schwingungsverhalten der sattelstütze.  je länger desto mehr schwing desto mehr anfälligkeit auf knicken; eine alu stütze knickt relativ langsam weg, carbon knallt so ziemlich ohne vorwarnung ab ... letzteres kann für mächtig viel aua-aua sorgen  

ciao
flo


----------



## mete (11. Juni 2007)

floibex schrieb:


> ... wenn du meinst  aber beschwer dich nicht wenn's schiefgeht.
> 
> carbon darf nie und nimmer in dieser form geklemmt werden. nicht umsonst gibt es spezielle klemmschellen und entsprechend mehrfach geschlitzte sattelrohre um die klemmkraft flächig einzuleiten.
> 
> ...



Nö, selbst ein Scale, welches mit WCS- Carbon- Stütze ausgeliefert wird, oder ein Liteville (Syntace P2) hat keine besondere Klemmung, das ist alles Panikmache.


----------



## oropeza (11. Juni 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Hihi, da wird nix gequetscht, erstens, weil die Sattelstütze hinten abgeflacht ist, zweitens, weil ich Dynamics- Paste verwendet habe und mit minimalem Drehmoment angezogen wurde. Die Stütze ist außerdem 400mm lang, steckt also noch 14cm im Rahmen ...



Kann man machen, ......muss man aber nicht 

Ich denk die Ausführungen von Floibex sind  keine Panikmache, aber wer bestimmte Erfahrungen machen möchte, soll sie machen... 

Ansonsten nen echt geiler Rahmen


----------



## mete (11. Juni 2007)

oropeza schrieb:


> Kann man machen, ......muss man aber nicht
> 
> Ich denk die Ausführungen von Floibex sind  keine Panikmache, aber wer bestimmte Erfahrungen machen möchte, soll sie machen...
> 
> Ansonsten nen echt geiler Rahmen


 Naja, ich fahre dieselbe Stütze schon über ein Jahr an einer ähnlichen Klemmung (siehe Bild), die wahrscheinlich sogar noch unfreundlicher ist und da passiert nun mal rein gar nichts, kein Abdruck auf der Stütze geschweige denn irgendetwas gequetscht...


----------



## badbushido (11. Juni 2007)

Wenigstens hat er keine SID reingemacht, günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevenack (11. Juni 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> Wenigstens hat er keine SID reingemacht



aber die gleiche Stütze


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Juni 2007)

ciao
flo


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Juni 2007)

das man den rahmen links von der gabel anbringt und nicht rechts,sollte man dem besitzer schon mitteilen....................


----------



## Boulder (12. Juni 2007)

ITM ist zwar nicht meine Lieblingsmarke aber wenn man den Baujahrsmix mal außen vorläßt, find ich das Rad bis auf Kleinigkeiten ganz nett. Vor dem Hintergrund was teilweise für Dolomitis gezahlt wird, ist der Preis doch nicht so abwägig.  ITM Gerümpel, etc. verkaufen, entsprechend ersetzen und schon stimmt das Ganze!  



badbushido schrieb:


> Wenigstens hat er keine SID reingemacht, günstig


----------



## bsg (12. Juni 2007)

Ist das überhaupt das Titan-Ultimate ? Wenn man möchte man ja schon die Version mit den Muffen in Titan gebürstet ;-).


----------



## roadruner3001 (12. Juni 2007)

Ja das ist ein Ulti mit Titanmuffen.. (hatte auch mal eines in dieser Lackierung)

_Klugscheißmodus an_ 
*Ein Ultimate mit Titanmuffen die gebürstet sind gibt es leider nicht.*

Die Version die Du meinst hat sinnigerweise Silberlackierte Titanmuffen.


----------



## korat (13. Juni 2007)

irak-bike:


----------



## stylzdavis (13. Juni 2007)

Das sind " BESCHLEUNIGUNGSLÖCHER " !!!
Frag mal Homer Simpson, der kennt sich damit aus


----------



## reisenistgesund (13. Juni 2007)

american hatte doch auch mal sone kranke lochversion. viel spass beim putzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theofil11 (13. Juni 2007)

Im Februar 07 zusammengekauft, jetzt schon bei der Ebucht:


*...und ganz geil : HOLZFELGEN!!!*


----------



## Svader (13. Juni 2007)

Der Verkäufer gehört fertiggemacht  
Das Bike ist einfach... 

Gruß
Svader


----------



## cibi (14. Juni 2007)

Svader schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer gehört fertiggemacht
> Das Bike ist einfach...
> 
> Gruß
> Svader



Schreib' ihm doch lieber was Nettes,sonst wird er gleich wieder so leicht nervös...


----------



## zingel (14. Juni 2007)

*...das ist doch mal ne Lackierung!*


----------



## andy1 (29. Juni 2007)

puuuh, hier ist was für den Fertigmacher, aktuell in der bucht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130129743786

deklariert als Beachcruiser ?


----------



## Jesus Freak (30. Juni 2007)

theofil11 schrieb:


> Im Februar 07 zusammengekauft, jetzt schon bei der Ebucht:
> 
> 
> *...und ganz geil : HOLZFELGEN!!!*



hat er das Ding jetzt eigentlich verkauft??
Was mich an dem Teil gewundert hat, war, dass da keine OnZa Porcupines dran sind, die Schwalbes sind doch viel zu *billig* für das Radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radebeuler (20. Juli 2007)




----------



## Svader (20. Juli 2007)

Wie kann man nur :kotz:
Purple durch silber und schwarz ersetzt und ich fänd's garnet mal soo übel

Gruß
Svader


----------



## Alexxx (21. Juli 2007)

#Wie geil ist denn der DeKerf Rahmen, nicht as ich auf Kiffer-Design stehe aber die Grüntöne sind ja der Hammer, das mit purple aufbauen, year.
Ist das jetzt verkauft oder hat man eine Option evtl...nein...ich sollte nicht...oder doch...oder doch nicht...das Konto...egal jetzt....hmmm.
So jetzt bin ich total aufgeregt, also antwortet bitte schnell!
*Ist das DeKerf noch zu haben??*


----------



## bsg (21. Juli 2007)

roadruner3001 schrieb:


> *Ein Ultimate mit Titanmuffen die gebürstet sind gibt es leider nicht.*
> 
> Die Version die Du meinst hat sinnigerweise Silberlackierte Titanmuffen.



Jein. Die ersten Versionen hatten definitiv die Muffen in Titan-natur. Später gabs dann wohl silber lackierte.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Radebeuler (23. Juli 2007)

Hardrock


----------



## andy1 (7. August 2007)

Trek  Singletrek 970 - max. 50km gefahren - wofür gekauft!?


----------



## redsandow (7. August 2007)

schwarzgeld waschen?


----------



## euphras (7. August 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> schwarzgeld waschen?



Dann müßte man es auch einfach wieder loswerden können. Hmmm, da paßt überhaupt nichts.

- Kalahari bei Nacht durchqueren: kannste knicken, da keine autonome Stromversorgung
- sonstige Verwendung als Randonneur: klar Spinergy LRS sind ja bekannt für ihre Haltbarkeit und gute Ersatzteilversorgung  

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, entweder Extremst-Showbike/Eisdielenbike oder ein "Yuppie" hatte sich das damals zusammenstellen lassen nach dem Motto "Geld spielt keine Rolle" und dann nach 50 km festgestellt, daß sich auch ein 4000  Bike nur mit Muskelkraft vorantreiben läßt.


----------



## Hellspawn (7. August 2007)

Sieht nach "soll ganz doll cool sein, aber auch Alltagstauglich, mit Licht und Gepäckträger"
Solche merkwürdigen Umbauten sieht man doch öfter. Meistens haben die Kunden nur nicht so arg viel Geld reingesteckt, wie hier.
Ich frage mich nur, wo die Schutzbleche sind.


----------



## euphras (7. August 2007)

Was sagt Ihr zu dem?

















Der Grund, warum ich das jetzt hier poste ist, ich wurde vor einiger Zeit fast gesteinigt, als ich das Rad in einem Nicht-Rad-Forum im off topic Bereich vorstellte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (7. August 2007)

naja, schön wär anders..  

aber es wird den Zweck bestimmt erfüllen ...bis auf die Felgen, die sind Schrott.


----------



## euphras (7. August 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> naja, schön wär anders..
> 
> aber es wird den Zweck bestimmt erfüllen ...bis auf die Felgen, die sind Schrott.



Naja, wenn ich bedenke, welche Felgen (2 Sätze) ich zuvor gefahren bin (Campa Atek), denke ich, daß die DT XR 4.1 schon besser sein werden. Sollte halt deutlich unter 450 Gramm bleiben. BTW, eine Atek habe ich noch; verscheuern oder in der Bucht eine zweite für 15 Schleifen kaufen


----------



## Centi (9. September 2007)

Hallösche,

gestern habe ich doch tatsächlich mein damaliges Traumrad entdeckt. Und was soll ich Euch sagen... seht selbst.    





Mein Ausstattungswunsch war natürlich ein bißchen anders.


----------



## HOTBREEZE (10. September 2007)

Ok, die Spacer in schwarz würden optisch besser kommen.


----------



## Lowrider (13. September 2007)

gehört das jemandem aus dem forum?

ich plädiere auf ausschluss dieses mitglieds aus dem forum


----------



## Lowrider (13. September 2007)

teil 2


----------



## whoa (13. September 2007)

den reifen nach zu urteilen, ist das ein uneheliches bike von flo.


----------



## badbushido (26. September 2007)

Märklin Bike für Schwellenfi##er


----------



## roesli (27. September 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> Märklin Bike für Schwellenfi##er



Ohhhhh, so viiiele bunte Farben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (27. September 2007)

...ganz besonders drollig ist ja die Bezeichnung.

...endlich zeigt mir jemand, wie sowas aussieht


----------



## ZeFlo (27. September 2007)

whoa schrieb:


> den reifen nach zu urteilen, ist das ein uneheliches bike von flo.



neid, der pure neid ist das.

ha!
flo


----------



## Kint (27. September 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


>



erklärmt mir jemand den sinn hinter den kettenblattschrauben am steuerohr ?


----------



## drullse (27. September 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> erklärmt mir jemand den sinn hinter den kettenblattschrauben am steuerohr ?



Das sind die Märklin Metallbau-Kasten-Schrauben und die sind auflackiert...


----------



## CarstenB (30. September 2007)

aua

http://fiets.marktplaats.nl/mountainbikes-en-atb/118792849-klein-attitude.html

naja, immerhin ist die originale mc1 dabei...

gruss, carsten


----------



## Levi Strauss (30. September 2007)

theofil11 schrieb:


> Im Februar 07 zusammengekauft, jetzt schon bei der Ebucht:
> 
> 
> *...und ganz geil : HOLZFELGEN!!!*



ein traumbike ohne frage - aber mit den laufrädern kann ich nix anfangen ...sorry ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (30. September 2007)

CarstenB schrieb:


> aua
> 
> http://fiets.marktplaats.nl/mountainbikes-en-atb/118792849-klein-attitude.html
> 
> ...



Aua Carsten! Da werde ich doch gleich aufs schmerzlichste an meinen biggest miss auf CL erinnert.
Das wäre wirklich nicht nötig gewesen.  
Manchmal träume ich jetzt noch nachts von diesen UKAI Felgen


----------



## Levi Strauss (30. September 2007)

grausam ! einfach nur grausam ...


----------



## zingel (30. September 2007)

der Prijs wär aber bei beiden i.O. gegangen!


----------



## CarstenB (30. September 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> der Prijs wär aber bei beiden i.O. gegangen!



naja, bei dem beach cruiser attitude ist der preis ja noch nicht geklaert. aber aufgebohrtes oberrohr und abgesaegte sattelklemme sind auch nicht wirklich preisfoerdernd.

gruess, carsten


----------



## Levi Strauss (6. Oktober 2007)

Kokopelli schrieb:


>



    schönes bike !


----------



## Levi Strauss (25. Oktober 2007)

floibex schrieb:


> ... real eyecandy gals 'n guys
> 
> look at this.....



ein potts - richtig ?   traumhaft


----------



## Hellspawn (27. Oktober 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> hehe...
> 
> http://www.hanf-spiel.de/?ID=92108



Leute, die solche spiele machen haben angeblich einen ganz, ganz kurzen ...
geh doch besser mal wieder ne Runde biken!


----------



## roesli (3. November 2007)

Ungeheuer:






Ein Antrieb aus der Steinzeit - ob der auch klassisch zu nennen ist, wag ich dennoch zu bezweifeln....


----------



## YoKris (7. November 2007)

Pure Schmerzen!


----------



## andy1 (16. November 2007)

aber das gehört in den Fertigmacher:

klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (17. November 2007)




----------



## zingel (18. November 2007)




----------



## roesli (28. November 2007)

Sachen gibts:






_"Rockshox Mag21 mit Shimano 105 Bremszange

Ur-Federgabel Rockshox Mag21 mit Carbon-Brake-Booster (Eigenbau) und Shimano 105 Bremszange. In dieser Modifikation nur für Strasse verwendbar und nur bis Reifendurchmesser 1 Zoll (grössere Reifen passen nicht mehr am Brake-Booster vorbei)! Bin zwar mit dieser Gabel/Bremse ca. 2000km gefahren, übernehme aber keine Verantwortung für den weiteren Einsatz in dieser Kombination. Die Gabel kann mit dem Original-Brake-Booster (im Lieferumfang dabei) wieder in den Originalzustand gebracht werden (passende M6-Schrauben nicht dabei)."
_

Will mal gar nicht wissen, was der feine Herr sonst noch alles rumgebastelt hat...


----------



## Owl Hollow (28. November 2007)

also eigentlich ist das ja durchaus fantasievoll...
und zum Kestrel: das sind doch jeweils genau die Situationen, in denen man als Käufer günstig zu gutem Material kommt...
sagt 
tobi, derkürzlichineinerähnlichensituationextremgünstiganeingutesbreezerkam,washierimforumjaaucherwähntwurde,dersichdanachaberstillhielt,weilerdasbreezerweiterverkaufenwill,umsichdamitdasyoeddyzufinanzieren,dasersichamselbenwochenendeersteigerthatte


----------



## Protorix (29. November 2007)

gab es nicht eine paris roubaix die zwar weniger federweg hatte aber im endeffekt nichts anderes ist wie das ding da oben ...


----------



## ZeFlo (29. November 2007)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> ...
> tobi, derkürzlichineinerähnlichensituationextremgünstiganeingutesbreezerkam,washierimforumjaaucherwähntwurde,dersichdanachaberstillhielt,weilerdasbreezerweiterverkaufenwill,umsichdamitdasyoeddyzufinanzieren,dasersichamselbenwochenendeersteigerthatte



tobi, du bist ein ganz armer. wir leiden mit dir 

wirdzeitdasseswiedertherapiesitzungenamtsüüriseegibt
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (30. November 2007)

3000 USD




















flo


----------



## Nikki77 (30. November 2007)

Die 3000 Startpreis sind doch noch recht günstig, wenn man die Versandkosten betrachtet!


----------



## armin-m (30. November 2007)

Protorix schrieb:


> gab es nicht eine paris roubaix die zwar weniger federweg hatte aber im endeffekt nichts anderes ist wie das ding da oben ...



Gab es, aber die war natürlich 28 Zoll.

Die obige wollte er vermutlich in einem Tria-Rad fahren mit 26 Zoll Rädern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (5. Dezember 2007)

phatlizard schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch einen aus der Abteilung: "Ich war als Kind schon schei$$e!"



... Dich ?


----------



## bighit_fsr (5. Dezember 2007)

wie kommt jemand dazu Beitrag Nummer 14484 aus dem Jahr 2003 zu zitieren?

is für mich grade bisschen zusammenhangslos, vielleicht hatte ich heute auch einfach zu wenig an den Usambaraveilchen gerochen - wer weiss das schon?


----------



## Bullet (5. Dezember 2007)

alte wunden unterdrückter kleinteilesammler ! nicht für ungut. schmökerst du nie ?


----------



## newsboy (7. Dezember 2007)

nicht das der haussegen hier in schieflage gerät...  
















was meint ihr?

a.


----------



## Edelziege (7. Dezember 2007)

newsboy schrieb:


> nicht das der haussegen hier in schieflage gerät...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Moin,

mich würde ja am meisten interessieren, wie lange die gelochte Kurbel im oberen Bild gehalten hat.
Oder täuschen mich da meine trüben Augen?

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Dezember 2007)

... bei ashoks 50kg damals haben die vermutlich schon gehalten. ansonsten der schöne "was gibt mein budget her" aufbau. der migros corratec gedächtnislenker ist der brüller 

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racing Pit (7. Dezember 2007)

ich kauf mir jetzt die jubiläumsedition von centurion, das backfire 25 years, und habe es gestern über meinen hänkler vor ort bestellt. jetzt kommt das teil erst gegen ende märz! was haltet ihr davon?(und vom bike)?


----------



## newsboy (8. Dezember 2007)

merci flo... die krubeln wie auch die bremshebel und thumbies funktionierten immer tadellos. wenn ich die heutigen teile ansehen, war ich ja noch bescheiden, mit dem tuning. nur beim umwerfer hatte ich es übertrieben. siehe letzes bild. da waren die aussparungen mit der zeit zu gross.

eben, ich stellte das radel auch nicht als poser-bike in den avk. davon habe ich genug andere. die werdet ihr auch noch zusehen bekommen! 
es stellt vielmehr ein stück von mir dar, was ich mal für angebrachter hielt. 

ashok


----------



## Kint (8. Dezember 2007)

newsboy schrieb:


> merci flo... die krubeln wie auch die bremshebel und thumbies funktionierten immer tadellos. wenn ich die heutigen teile ansehen, *war ich ja noch bescheiden, mit dem tuning.* nur beim umwerfer hatte ich es übertrieben. siehe letzes bild. da waren die aussparungen mit der zeit zu gross.



da gabs doch mal den spinner auf ebay der nen sw tuning service angeboten hat... gaaanz individuell, dem konnte man sein teil schicken und dannn hat er es nach EIGENEM GUSTO so mit nagellack und richtig schön exzentrischen bohrungen auf dem parallelogrammm usw _getuned_.... schade nimmer da - war so richtig was zum lachen.... 

nicht dass ich das mit deinen locher vergleichen möchte - die sehen ja wie gewollt aus...


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Dezember 2007)

... mal wieder was fürs auge 

wie schön!













ciao
flo


----------



## Giant69 (12. Dezember 2007)

Aua!
Vorteil:Wenn man damit zur Eisdiele fährt,braucht man nicht mehr in der Schlange stehen... 
Gruss,   Jan


----------



## bsg (12. Dezember 2007)

wo kriegt man diese superkrassen reifen ;-) ?


----------



## Ketterechts (12. Dezember 2007)

@ floibex

Das nächste mal bitte erst ein schwarz-weiß Bild posten , mit ner Warnung , dass alles weitere nur unter Verwendung einer Schweißerbrille   angeschaut werden kann - mein Augenlicht hat sich immernoch nicht ganz erholt und falls ich da bleibende Schäden davon getragen habe , meld ich das bei der Vereinigung der Augenärzte , die melden sich dann bei dir - schlimme Sache das


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Dezember 2007)

... vergiss es! in den von dir, bei anmeldung in dieser bewahranstalt, bestätigten nutzungsbedingungen ist jeglich haftung ausgeschlossen. 
glaub mir, mich stört das auch! meine anwälte könnten von euch millionensummen wegen seelischer grausamkeit einklagen 

ze
flo


----------



## Giant69 (12. Dezember 2007)

Moin!
Das ist mir bei einer Verpflegungskontrolle bei der Niedersachsenrundfahrt vor die Linse gehüpft.Habe fast vergessen die Verpflegungsbeutel fertig zu machen...:

Gruss,   Jan


----------



## reisenistgesund (12. Dezember 2007)

Giant69 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Das ist mir bei einer Verpflegungskontrolle bei der Niedersachsenrundfahrt vor die Linse gehüpft.Habe fast vergessen die Verpflegungsbeutel fertig zu machen...:
> 
> Gruss,   Jan



das schlimme ist, solche jungs überholen einen dann noch bei trondheim-oslo, auf ähnlichen zweirädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde, das Rad hat durchaus Ähnlichkeit mit dem neuen Spezi Enduro, da laufen Ober- u. Unterrohr auch fast parallel....


----------



## roesli (12. Dezember 2007)

bsg schrieb:


> wo kriegt man diese superkrassen reifen ;-) ?



Hier

..und das tollste ist - sie leuchten in der Nacht


----------



## elsepe (12. Dezember 2007)

zum cannondale

das ist aber grausam von dir.

und dem bikebauer.

ich seh das bild schon zum 2ten mal und immer macht es mich traurig.


----------



## Guzznagg (16. Dezember 2007)

Über die Jahre stumpft man ja, was Geschmacklosigkeiten betrifft, doch etwas ab. Aber das Teil hier ...











Der Rahmen ist wirklich schön und hätte es verdient ansprechend aufgebaut zu werden.

\\Guzz


----------



## YoKris (19. Dezember 2007)

AHHHHHHH!!! Die Briten pendeln sich ja langsam echt auf Ami-Niveau ein!  

NURGRAUSAM


----------



## Giant69 (19. Dezember 2007)

Die Spinergy sehen in dem Rad aus, wie ein Porsche mit Dachgepäckträger...
Gruss,   Jan


----------



## elsepe (19. Dezember 2007)

ne n cayenne mit thule box geht grad so da ist der bock oben schon viel weiter.

ist eher n lada niva mit 12 " felgen und niederquerschittsreifen und extremgeländefahrwerk


----------



## Svader (24. Dezember 2007)

Naja, die cremePanaracer gegen Onzas oder Schwarze getauscht, der Rockring weg und der Sattel nen Stück nach hinten...
dann find ichs ganz stimmig und ansehnlich

Gruß
Svader


----------



## Effendi Sahib (24. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie paßt auch der Fußboden fabrlich nicht ganz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svader (4. Januar 2008)

Ohne Worte





Gruß
Svader


----------



## BonelessChicken (4. Januar 2008)

Steht Cannondale drauf, hatt 'ne dicke Doppelbrückengabel und eine tolle Lackierung obendrein. Und ein Schutzblech, damit die Anzughosen nicht schmutzig werden.
Ist doch alles dran...

Die Sitzposition allein unterstreicht ja schon die krasse Downhilloptik 
Schön, daß hier mal jemand so vernünftig war eine so große Rahmengröße zu wählen, daß die Optik unter dem Einbau dieser Megaforke kaum leidet, da versteht jemand sein Handwerk .
Damit werden Kantenklatscher und Klassiker glücklich.
Das Beste aus beiden Welten.
KAUFTIPP.


----------



## DerAlex (6. Januar 2008)

Ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, dass manche Produkte sich die genau zu ihnen passenden Eigentümer finden. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=130187974358&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## BonelessChicken (6. Januar 2008)

Rein von der Stückzahl her betrachtet immerhin exklusiver als ein Merlin Newsboy .
Die Story des Rahmens an sich ist eigentlich schon ganz interessant.
Aber zu mehr als Eisdielencruisen wird das wohl wirklich nicht taugen.
Bei der Konstruktion des "Sitzrohrs"  hätte ich ein leicht flaues Gefühl im Magen.
Aber was besseres zum Posen zu bekommen ist fast unmöglich .


----------



## elsepe (6. Januar 2008)

bin mal gespannt zu welchem preis es dann endlich weggeht zuletzt wars fÃ¼r knapp 4000â¬ drin...

der besitzer ist auch hier im forum..... 

nachdem es dann in der bike abgebildet wurde war der erste versuch es zu verkaufen, gibts hier irgendwo noch n thread zu...

der einsatzzweck wurde ja auch schon festgelegt : fuÃgÃ¤ngerzonen und strandpromenaden


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Januar 2008)

Die Brüste sind doch ganz nett, was habt Ihr denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (6. Januar 2008)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Bei der Konstruktion des "Sitzrohrs"  hätte ich ein leicht flaues Gefühl im Magen.



Also bist Du anscheinend noch nie mit eine Zipp oder Softride gefahren, was?


----------



## olli (7. Januar 2008)

DerAlex schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, dass manche Produkte sich die genau zu ihnen passenden Eigentümer finden.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=130187974358&category0=&fvi=1



Hatten wir schonmal, im Bike Artikel steht sogar der Rahmenpreis (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Bremsen und Laufräder dabei waren, ohne dieses Zubehör wäre der Rahmen ja damals unverkäuflich gewesen) von 550.-, daher ist ein Verkaufspreis um die 1.000,- wohl realistisch.

Ist halt ungünstig, dass Biria drinsteckt und nicht Specialized, Kestrel oder Trimble...

Wie schon mal erwähnt: Mir gefällt es sehr gut, aber der Preis ist IMHO nicht realisierbar.


----------



## andy2 (7. Januar 2008)

also mein weg zur eisdiele hat ein paar treppen und auch sonst einiges zu beieten naja ich fahr auch extraweit fuer gutes eis


----------



## DasletzteRaven (7. Januar 2008)

Weil wir gerade bei exorbitanten Rahmenkonstruktionen sind ... 

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,526607,00.html

Bilder ... ein MTB-Rahmen leigt ja nahe, wenn man sogar Strommasten draus bauen kann :

http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/0,5538,PB64-SUQ9Mjc3NzYmbnI9Mg_3_3,00.html


----------



## andy1 (7. Januar 2008)

nee, da scheuert man sich ja nur de Beener auf


----------



## Centi (7. Januar 2008)

DasletzteRaven schrieb:


> Weil wir gerade bei exorbitanten Rahmenkonstruktionen sind ...
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,526607,00.html
> 
> ...



*Ich wusste es, Bikes haben doch eine Knautschzone.*


----------



## salzbrezel (8. Januar 2008)

Das hier ist mal ein echtes Schmankerl für den Fertigmacher!!
Es ist mein Stadtrad, wollte mal was zum Posen  
Also... macht mich fertig:






Rahmen: 1996er GT LTS-5 mit Elastomerdämpfung
Gabel: Bullet Bros. ZZYZX (heute Hanebrink)
Bremsen: HS 33 Raceline
Kurbel: 730er XT auf 2fach umgebaut
Schaltwerk: LX
Schalthebel: STX-RC
Naben: LX-Parallax
Stütze: Kalloy
Vorbau: Zzyzx


----------



## elsepe (8. Januar 2008)

das rad ist ja nicht uebel, aber deine fotoshopfähigkeiten sind lausig 

ansonsten geht der vorbau nicht.

seb


----------



## salzbrezel (8. Januar 2008)

Was meinst du denn mit Photoshopfähigkeiten? Hab ich doch garnicht benutzt...
Versteh ich da Ironie einfach mal wieder nicht?
Der Vorbau ist natürlich hässlich wie die Nacht, die Gabel und die Bremsen allerdings auch...


----------



## Hoerni (8. Januar 2008)

Brezel,

Du bist eine echt coole Sau! Bei Karaoke Abenden singst Du bestimmt Elvis!

Du hast den Sinn des Fertigmachers wieder zum Ursprung zurück geholt. Und dafür solltest Du die goldene Katzendreckwurst am Bande erhalten.

RESECPT!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (8. Januar 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Das hier ist mal ein echtes Schmankerl für den Fertigmacher!!
> Es ist mein Stadtrad, wollte mal was zum Posen
> Also... macht mich fertig:
> 
> ...


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Januar 2008)

> das taugt nicht zum posen das sorgt allenfalls fuer gelaechter


Ganz ehrlich... dafür habe ich es auch!
Ich fahre mit dem Radel auch ab und zu mal in unserer UniSport-Gruppe mit. Das führt jedemal zu heißen Diskussionen. Mir macht das Spaß, besonders wenn ich anschließend 2/3 meiner Mitfahrer mit dem Dingens am Berg stehenlasse...


----------



## whoa (9. Januar 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Rahmen: 1996er GT LTS-5 mit Elastomerdämpfung
> Gabel: Bullet Bros. ZZYZX (heute Hanebrink)
> Bremsen: HS 33 Raceline
> Kurbel: 730er XT auf 2fach umgebaut
> ...



OMG die armen Kurbeln!
Und btw, kann ich mich Hörni nur anschließen.

Evtl. gibt's von mir auch bald wieder was entstelltes zu sehen, denn mein Toad wird auf Funktion und Haltbarkeit getrimmt.


----------



## elsepe (9. Januar 2008)

falls du das auch nicht ironisch meintest wg fotoshop dann klär mich mal auf: was ist DAS für ne gabel? nicht den namen sondern eher den einsatzbereich. motocross?


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Januar 2008)

Die Gabel ist wie geschrieben eine Bullet Bros. Zzyzx. Die hat nix mit den den Zzyzx Komponenten zu tun, die u.a. bei Corratec verbaut wurden. Sie wurde vor allem bei Tandems verbaut.
Die Standrohre sind 45er Durchmesser, Dämpfung ist unterschiedlich, diese hat einen Luftdämpfer und ist deutlich überdämpft. Federweg ist etwas über 100mm, die Standrohre sind angeblich teflonbeschichtet. Das Patent ist dann an Hanebrink gegangen, da lief sie unter dem Namen Z-6. Die haben das ganze dann an ATC-Racing verkauft, wo man sie meines wissens nach noch kaufen kann:
http://www.atcracing.com/Extreme/terrexoptions.html

So sieht meine im Originalzustand aus:





Der Hintergrund wie ich an die Gabel kam:
Habe ein 98er GT SDS Thermoplast in miesem Zustand bekommen, da war die Gabel drin. Nach dem Ausbau fand ich das kuriose Ding zum Rumstehen zu schade. Daraufhin habe ich übers Forum den 96er LTS-5 gekauft und ein Resterad aufgebaut.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Januar 2008)

@salzbrezel
es heisst nicht gt sds = gt sucht den superstar
sondern
                    gt sts = gt single tube system


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Januar 2008)

Haha, da hast du Recht! Normalerweise weiß ich das....
Typisch hessische Konsonantenschwäche!


----------



## elsepe (9. Januar 2008)

wahrlich ein ungetüm von gabel . da würd ich angst bekommen.


seb


----------



## Deleted 76843 (9. Januar 2008)

Bricht der Rahmen net mit der Gabel? wie schwer ist sie? 6 kg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (9. Januar 2008)

Die Gabel wiegt 3,5 kg, die Geometrie geht mit der Gabel gradenoch in Ordnung. Eigentlich baut die auch höher, habe sie aber durch Absenken beider Brücken (die untere ist auch nur verschraubt) etwas "tiefergelegt". Insgesamt also eine Pfuschkonstruktion.
Der Rahmen selber ist auch kein Leichtgewicht, ich halte ihn für ausreichend stabil. Interessant ist auch die Elsato-Dämpfung des Rahmens. Es fährt sich schön komfortabel, ohne zu wippen. Das Rad war seinerzeit wohl auch mal der "Cross-Country-Tipp" in der Bravo. Insgesamt ist der Hinterbau jedoch recht weich.


----------



## roesli (10. Januar 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Das Rad war seinerzeit wohl auch mal der "Cross-Country-Tipp" in der Bravo.



Das sind noch qualifizierte Fachaussagen  

Fertigmachen, weitermachen!


----------



## andy1 (10. Januar 2008)

roesli schrieb:


> Das sind noch qualifizierte Fachaussagen
> 
> Fertigmachen, weitermachen!



Ach, ich wusste gar nicht dass die Schweizer auch solche Fachmagazine kennen...


----------



## roesli (10. Januar 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> Ach, ich wusste gar nicht dass die Schweizer auch solche Fachmagazine kennen...



Also, ich bitte Dich. Wo wir doch mit DJ Bobo eines der bekannteren Covermodels im Staate haben


----------



## YoKris (10. Januar 2008)

Hab die letzten Tage mal wieder nen bißchen intensiver nach Fat's Ausschau gehalten und was ich da zum Teil zu Tage gefördert habe...

Frei nach dem Motto: Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid!  

*Vergewaltigtes Yo!
*



*Und ein absolut bemitleidenswerter Buck Shaver!
*



*Trommelwirbel...und das setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf!*    





Übrigens...ich dachte die Amis hätten schon ein riesiges Styleproblem, aber die Jungs aus UK stehen dem in nichts nach!


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Januar 2008)

3x sehr böse. Heute bleibt einem ja nix erspart.
Sollte der Eigner des YoEddy-RAHMENS hier mitlesen und diesen zufällig  verkaufen wollen, hebe ich mal dezent mein Patschehändchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (10. Januar 2008)

asche auf mein haupt...
aber das yo eddy gefällt mir (bis auf lenker, griffe, reifen un die ganzen aufkleber)

aber das türkis... un der rahmen


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Januar 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> aber das türkis... un der rahmen



He, ich war zuerst da


----------



## m(A)ui (10. Januar 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> asche auf mein haupt...
> aber das yo eddy gefällt mir (bis auf lenker, griffe, reifen un die ganzen aufkleber)
> 
> aber das türkis... un der rahmen


yepp, finde es auch schick!


----------



## Svader (10. Januar 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> asche auf mein haupt...
> aber das yo eddy gefällt mir (bis auf lenker, griffe, reifen un die ganzen aufkleber)
> 
> aber das türkis... un der rahmen



ich finds auch geil  wenn bunt dann richtig 

Gruß
Svader


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Januar 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> Hab die letzten Tage mal wieder nen bißchen intensiver nach Fat's Ausschau gehalten...
> 
> Übrigens...ich dachte die Amis hätten schon ein riesiges Styleproblem, aber die Jungs aus UK stehen dem in nichts nach!



... na ich weiss nicht, mir fallen hier in dieser bewahranstalt spontan mindestens 5 mann ein, die ebensolche aufbauten zu produzieren in der lage sind. 

hauptsach ringlé, syncros, bunt und möglichst viel davon ...

ciao
flo


----------



## YoKris (11. Januar 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> asche auf mein haupt...
> aber das yo eddy gefällt mir (bis auf lenker, griffe, reifen un die ganzen aufkleber)
> 
> aber das türkis... un der rahmen



Naja...von den dreien sicherlich das Annehmbarste! Aber wie du sagst, allein schon der Lenker, die Reifen und die grausamen Aufkleber tun in der Seele weh...
Aqua Fade ist auch wirklich nen schöner Paintjob.


----------



## YoKris (11. Januar 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... na ich weiss nicht, mir fallen hier in dieser bewahranstalt spontan mindestens 5 mann ein, die ebensolche aufbauten zu produzieren in der lage sind.
> 
> hauptsach ringlé, syncros, bunt und möglichst viel davon ...
> 
> ...



Das kann gut sein, bzw. glaub ich auch. Aber die Amis/Briten stellen ihr Unvermögen dann auch noch zur Schau, als wenn ihr Bike das Maximum an Schönheit wäre. Ja, ich weiß, subjektiv mag das ja auch so sein, aber nen bißchen Stylegefühl sollte man schon besitzen.


----------



## andy2 (11. Januar 2008)

die briten greifen mit absoluter sicherheit immer in den style misthaufen was die produzieren geht immer gut im fertigmacher, ist wohl das gleiche wie mit minze zu kochen geschmack haben sie keinen


----------



## Metal-Heart (11. Januar 2008)

style ist halt immer subjektiv! oder über geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten!


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Januar 2008)

tja, was soll man da noch sagen!     :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (12. Januar 2008)

Das Manitou des kleinen Mannes


----------



## Effendi Sahib (12. Januar 2008)

Prominenz schützt vor Bolschwismus nicht:






http://www.firstflightbikes.com/2000_Ritchey_Plexus.htm

 

LG Erol


----------



## badbushido (13. Januar 2008)

Ich kann es nicht mehr sehen!
Alle paar Monate taucht das in der Bucht auf.
Soll mal einer diese Strassenhure kaufen und in die Dosensammlung schmeissen.


----------



## oldschooler (13. Januar 2008)

wirklich eins der widerlichsten räder, dass ich jemals gesehen hab... un die teile sind unerträglich in verbindung mit dieser abartigen lackierung... bahh...


----------



## Homer.j1 (13. Januar 2008)

ist das überhaupt echt mit der Lackierung? Sieht echt abartig aus....

Jens


----------



## bsg (13. Januar 2008)

An sich würde es doch reichen wenn jemand das Teil kauft und es neu lackieren lässt ...


----------



## Levi Strauss (13. Januar 2008)

guckt mal auf bild nummer 10 - das ist ein custom paint job ...


----------



## bsg (13. Januar 2008)

Sogar sehr custom - ein normaler Mensch würde sowas nicht mal in seinen Alpträumen sehen ...


----------



## biker1967 (13. Januar 2008)

da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (13. Januar 2008)

Naja..lasst die Lackierung mal weg..ich fin eher die Zussammenstellung gibt Augenkrebs..


----------



## armin-m (14. Januar 2008)

Das Rahmenset ging in USA günstig weg und jetzt versucht halt einer mit
seinen zusammengewürfelten Teilen aus der Restekiste richtig PLUS zu
machen...

Wird mit dem grottigen Aufbau aber wohl nicht klappen  

Das Rahmenset war ja auch schon in der Bucht aber nichtmal allein ging
es weg. Jeder potentielle Käufer scheut wohl die Kosten der Neulackierung
weil der Kaufpreis auch nicht sooo günstig war...


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Januar 2008)

... als kleinfän würd ichs kaufen. das hat was, besonders die manitou und die gelben griffe find ich schick  und mit den gelben crossride ein schnapper.

aberleider
flo


----------



## felixdelrio (16. Januar 2008)

Klick


----------



## Radlerin (16. Januar 2008)

Ein rischdisch kuhles Modokross-Daunhill-Beik! 

Wär's meine Rahmengröße...


----------



## hentho (17. Januar 2008)

armin-m schrieb:


> Das Rahmenset ging in USA günstig weg und jetzt versucht halt einer mit
> seinen zusammengewürfelten Teilen aus der Restekiste richtig PLUS zu
> machen...
> 
> ...



Moin, wollte nochmal schreiben, dass Du Dich hier etwas verrennst. 

Wurde bereits mehrfach im Forum auf das Klein angesprochen, da ich es mal vor einiger Zeit hier angeboten habe (es gehört mir jetzt nichtmehr, da es sehrwohl als Rahmenset für einen sehr viel geringeren Betrag nach Berlin verkauft wurde!!). 

Ich weiss wirklich nicht, warum man sich solche Sachen zusammenreimt, wenn man überhaupt keine Ahnung hat. 

Ich habe mir in der Zwischenzeit schon häufiger gewünscht, dass ich den Rahmen nie gekauft hätte, denn was ich mir diesbezgl. schon anhören musste, weil Leute wie Du ja alles so genau wissen, ist wirklich nicht sehr schön (mir wurde schon mit nem Anwalt gedroht, obwohl mir das Rad überhaupt nicht gehört und ich die jeweiligen Artikelbeschreibungen (dreimal wurde der Rahmen übrigens seitdem von dem damaligen Käufer als Komplettrad angeboten) nicht verfasst habe und daher auch nicht dafür verantwortlich bin).

Ich hatte das Rahmenset in den USA gekauft (inkl. Zoll und Versand war es übrigens gar nicht so günstig). Ich wollte es tatsächlich neu lacken und daraufhin fahren (die Farbe gefällt mir auch nicht). 

Als es dann bei mir eintraf, war es 22" anstatt der angegebenen 20" und damit für mich zu gross. So habe ich es für einen fairen Preis bei Ebay als Rahmenset verkauft (hier wollte es ja keiner - Bilder gibt es in meinen Fotos).

Das Rahmenset ist übrigens in einem sehr, sehr guten Zustand (falls in der Zwischenzeit nicht irgendetwas damit passiert ist), wie der Verkäufer jedoch auf einen solchen Auktionsbetrag kommt????

Gruss 
hentho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (23. Januar 2008)

was muss mein Auge da sehen?

eine getunte RS1 mit großem Federweg (oder nur lange Standrohre) an einem viel neueren CD, dann noch mit diesem Text:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*verkaufe mein rad cannondale wie neu mit*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*rock-shox-usa-paul-turner gabel die erste rock-shox in   deutschland** alte xt kobeln*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*avid hebel xt schaldhebel one anzeige xt schaldwerg normal bremsen fon LX contri*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*hügi dt reder alt mit orginall schnellpaner wie neu  satelchtage **von sincross  umwerver vone  < sagt mir dein preis <<<<<*[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*



*[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]


----------



## oldschooler (23. Januar 2008)

am besten is:

sofortkauf preis 350,00

und unten schreibt er dann hin: sofort kauf für 400 möglich ))


----------



## Kint (23. Januar 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> am besten is:
> 
> sofortkauf preis 350,00
> 
> und unten schreibt er dann hin: sofort kauf für 400 möglich ))



is günstiger geworden   nur noch sk 300 ....

und andy du hast die mutter aller gruppen "nexzawe" vergessen


----------



## andy2 (23. Januar 2008)

fuer den preis doch gar nicht schlecht die teile bringen einzeln glaube ich mehr, einzig ob du das rad bekommst oder nicht ist die frage und als auslaender in einem anderen land weiss ich wie es ist wenn man nicht muttersprachler ist insofern ist das kein grund zur schadenfreude oder fuer spott.


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Januar 2008)

es besteht aber die möglichkeit das er (gewollt oder ungewollt.bei e... ist alles möglich) das komma eigentlich nach der fünf machen wollte und nicht nach der null.


----------



## Kint (23. Januar 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> ... und als auslaender in einem anderen land weiss ich wie es ist wenn man nicht muttersprachler ist insofern ist das kein grund zur schadenfreude oder fuer spott.



vollkommen korrekt. muss ja nicht mal ausländisch sein, kann ja auch zb hörgeschädigt sein. ist auch keine schadenfreude meinerseits, is nur luschtig anzuhören...genau wie mein englisch wahrscheinlich....thats life.


----------



## BonelessChicken (23. Januar 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> was muss mein Auge da sehen?
> 
> eine getunte RS1 mit großem Federweg (oder nur lange Standrohre)


Habe mal in meinem "Archiv" geschaut, die RS-1 baut tatsächlich pervers hoch! Das auf dem Foto ist von der Länge der Standrohre her schon orischinaal.
War mir bisher auch nicht so bewusst.
Eine Mag 21 baut sage und schreibe 3 cm niedriger.
Und ich wollte mir demnächst eine RS-1 als Retro Spaß an ein Bike aus dem gleichen Jahrgang für den Alltagstourengebrauch bauen.
Das muß sich ja dann total beschissen fahren 

_Das Thema geht hier weiter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320697
Thomas_


----------

